# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  MPO trudnoća nakon svega...(II. dio)

## MASLINA1973

Je li dr i nama računaju termin poroda prema datumu zadnje m. ili prema datumu punkcije odnosno transfera? 

Eto, kako kod nas ništa nije jednostavno... Pa ni računanje termina poroda. Stvarno smo odabrane :Smile:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ina33

Socijalci će ti računat prema datumu zadnje menge, malo precizniji doktori koji to znaju računat - prema datumu transfera. To ti je posebno bitno ako ideš na elektivni carski s koji se ide u 38+2,3 itd. - svakako, u 39. tjednu. Moj operater je čak bio zvao MB da provjeri u kojoj su fazi bili embriji i kad je točno bio transfer, da ne napravi CR prerano. Pretpostavljam da ti nije to iz tih razloga bitno, nego ono.. just asking....

Ako je just asking, onda se većina drži dana zadnje menge, oni koji znaju računat tj. da im se "zamarat" s danom transfera računaju tako - barem se meni tako čini.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Hvala ti, posrijedi je samo znatiželja :Smile:  / just asking :Smile: 
Mi smo tek u 10 tjednu (računajući od zadnje m.) pa me zanima hoće li nas hvatati Uskrs i preduskrsni praznici :Smile:  
Ali, znaš i sama, najvažnije je da doguramo do Uskrsa. Thx.

----------


## alec

meni su računali od transfera. K se rodila točno na taj dan  :Smile:  :Grin: .

----------


## ina33

Ako ti računaju prema datumu transfera - treba gledat je li bio 3day transfer ili 5day transfer (transfer trodnevnog ili petodnevnog embrija). 

Evo ti link na ovaj kalkulator - tu možeš upisat sve - da ti računa po datumu zadnje menge, po datumu trodnevnog transfera ili petodnevnog transfera:

http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ndar&Itemid=89

----------


## prima

pošto sam znala da će mi računati od zm, ja sam sama preračunala, i soc. ginekologu kao datum zm rekla dan koji sam dobila kad sam oduzela 2 tjedna od punkcije. (što je bilo 2 dana ranije od stvarnog dana zm)
 meni je logičnije da kad već imam preciznu info o trenutku začeća, da se tim znanjem i koristim u trudnoći. ( a na moje iznenađenje rodila sam 41+0, ja sam mislila da će biti baš po "mom" terminu , no dijete je imalo svoj kalendar, i neka je  :Smile:   )

----------


## BHany

Drage naše (i naši…m od trudnica)!

  Evo nove teme za trudnice...

Na staroj se već nakupilo puno stranica...svega i svačega...

Molim vas ponovo da ne pišete o stvarima o kojima možete raspravljati sa svim trudnicama (ii općenito ostalim korisnicama i korisnicima foruma) na drugim topicima i pdf-ovima...
Ovo je zamišljeno kao mjesto gdje ćete govoriti o specifičnostima koje vas muče, plaše ili vesele...vas, kao MPO trudnice...i da izbjegnete chatanje...

   Ovo je uputa sa stare teme...




> Shvaćamo i da su vaše/naše trudnoće specifične u odnosu na druge i da  ovdje možete opuštenije i realnije izmjenjivati iskustva nego na  trudničkim pdf-ovima. Trudnoće su specifične s psihološkog aspekta -  zbog načina začeće i teškoća prilikom ostvarivanja, kao i zbog  'tehničkih', pitanja i problema - već samom činjenicom da od prvog dana  do 12 tjedna koristite utrogestan, neke koriste heparin, neke u trudnoću  ulaze s cističnim jajnicima i iz hiperstimulacija, neke su i dalje po  liječničkom pashom jer troše lijekove za neka druga stanja i bolesti…
> 
>   Iako nemamo ništa protiv da otvarate slavljeničke topice, odnosno  topice sa svojim sretnim pričama svaka za sebe, a gdje onda možete  pisati i o tijeku svoje trudnoće te, iako je naše mišljenje kao osoblja  foruma, da na tudničkim pdf-ovima možete naći/dobiti/razmijeniti puno  više informacije o samoj trudnoći kad jednom poprimi normalni tijek,  shvaćamo vašu potrebu za razmjenom mpo iskustava, otvaramo vam ovaj  topic i stikamo ga gore…nadamo se da ćete ga koristiti kako bismo  raskrčili topice klinika i kako biste razmjenili baš iskustva o stanjima  koje su posljedica MPO-a. 
> Pozivamo vas da pitanja koja imate baš u vezi trudnoće izvan konteksta  MPO-a ne postavljate ovdje, već baš na trudničkim pdf-ovima jer je tamo  koncentrirano iskustvo i osoblja i korisnica i korisnika, a ovdje  zasigurno nećete moći dobiti adekvatne i kvalitetne odgovore.
> 
>   Dakle, ovdje možete postavljati pitanja i iznositi iskustva o  specifičnostima i drugim aspektima vaših MPO trudnoća te vas molimo da  više o tome ne pišete na drugim topicima.
> 
>   Možete si raditi aktualnu listu MPO trudnica, ako će se netko primiti toga i ako vas to veseli


Stara tema, ako vam treba neki podatak s nje, nalazi se ovdje MPO trudnoća nakon svega...kako se osjećamo...

----------


## BHany

Drage moje...ovi postovi iznad o računanju termina poroda kod MPO trudnoća su tema za topic _MPO trudnoća_, koji bi i trebao biti upravo takav, ipak malo više informativan...a razmjena iskustava i stanja bi trebala biti malo više korisna, a malo manje chat.
Upravo zbog toga da krenemo u tom smjeru, ali i da se sačuvaju ove inine informacije/link...pripajam postove o terminu poroda (iznad) ovom novom topicu _MPO trudnoća nakon svega... (II. dio)_

----------


## nina70

> Je li dr i nama računaju termin poroda prema datumu zadnje m. ili prema datumu punkcije odnosno transfera?


Meni je dr.T radila punkciju i bila sam kod nje na 1.uzv kada sam joj postavila isto pitanje. Odgovorila mi je da se računa od punkcije + 2 tjedna.

----------


## KLARA31

> Meni je dr.T radila punkciju i bila sam kod nje na 1.uzv kada sam joj postavila isto pitanje. Odgovorila mi je da se računa od punkcije + 2 tjedna.


Meni je Šparac računa točno od početka zadnje menstruacije. To se uvik tako računa bez obzira bila umjetna ili ne.

----------


## andream

Moram priznati da sam zamišljala onda ovaj dio foruma o MPO trudnoći malo drugačije - upravo kako je i bio prvotni naslov, odnosno Kako se osjećamo. Jer, iako je MPO kao i svaka druga trudnoća, često su i cure pisale da se na "običnim" forumima o trudnoći ne osjećaju baš najbolje, odnosno ovdje smo ustinu pisale o svemu, nekako smo bile baš pravi mali kružok. Sad mi se čini da je malo utihnulo nakon otvaranja nove/stare teme.

----------


## prag

meni moj ginekolog a i klinika su se složili da je početak trudnoće 2 tjedna prije punkcije donorke i ujedno oplodnje jajnih stanica.

----------


## Bebica_2

Meni su računali po zadnjoj mengi iako mi to bilo glupo ka de zna kad je bila oplodnja!
sad mi naravno računaj po zadnjoj mengi jer drugačije ni nemogu :Smile:

----------


## BHany

> Moram priznati da sam zamišljala onda ovaj dio foruma o MPO trudnoći malo drugačije - upravo kako je i bio prvotni naslov, odnosno Kako se osjećamo. Jer, iako je MPO kao i svaka druga trudnoća, često su i cure pisale da se na "običnim" forumima o trudnoći ne osjećaju baš najbolje, odnosno ovdje smo ustinu pisale o svemu, nekako smo bile baš pravi mali kružok. Sad mi se čini da je malo utihnulo nakon otvaranja nove/stare teme.


andream i svi ostali...žao mi je ako tako mislite  :Sad: 

nadam se da ćete nastaviti i o drugim MPO trudničkim problemima,a ne samo o terminima poroda
ipak formulacija 'kako se osjećamo' nije baš izbor jastuka, pelena, uređenje dječje sobe, pranje dječje robice, priznat ćete...

upravo kružoci na ovom našem forumu nisu dovoljeni ( izbog toga sam i prepolovila temu...da malo korigiram tijek teme)
nekada ih je bilo...proljetince, jesenske bebe, godište ovo ili ono, pa jesenske trudnice...i tako...
to smo ukinuli jer je naše opredjeljenje bilo da se ne stvaraju kružoci i  ne ponavljaju informacije već da se informacije i razmjena informacija  dijele među svima jednako
istina, ovaj pdf potpomognuta jest malo specifičan i zato su ostale neke  specifične teme kojih nema na drugim pdf-ovima (npr, odbrojavanjel topici po klinikama koji su također zapravo kružočkog tipa u osnovi, ali na njima je ioak dosta korisnih informacija...pa i  ovaj topic o trudnoćama...)
no primjetili ste da se na kompletnom forumu, a i ovdje (ovdje je jako puno   i puno je postova na dnevnoj bazi pa je to malo teže...) stalno  borimo protiv chatanja
naše je opredjeljenje da ovaj forum nije chatarskog tipa...nije virtualna kava s najboljim prijateljicama
 ja bih vas zaista molila da to prihvatite i na ovom podf-u i na ovom topicu...

i nije da smo toliko strogi...nitko ne reagira na malo tu i tamo  opuštanja  i kad sve ode u nekom veselijem smjeru, ali za razgovore na  dnevnoj bazi doista postoji puno drugih servisa - od FB-a do chat  roomova ili nekih drugih foruma kojima ne smetaju neorganizirane teme



zaista, zaista nemam ništa protiv da nastavite o svemu i svačemu, ali vezano uz trudnoću, stanja, strahove osjećaje dileme...koje manje ili više proizlaze iz prethodećeg MPO-a
ali razgovore o općenitim pitanjima koja čak uopće nemaju ponekad veze s trudnoćom već sa npr. servisnim kutkom, morat ću uputiti tamo gdje pripadaju

oprostite na digresiji...slobodno nastavite... :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Hvala na odgovorima!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Maslina* - ide to vrijeme, već si 10tt  :Very Happy:  Nemoj se dat smetat, ja imam svoju računicu i koliko sam trudna i kad ću rodit (s onog linka gore koji je dala ina 33) i nedam se smesti od doktora koji svatko ima svoj onaj krugić kalkulator. Prednost nam je što znamo taj dan začeća, pa se ne moramo pitati kad se što dogodilo, makar to da gestacija traje točno 40 tjedana je također procjena, a ne neki deadline kojeg se svaka beba u trbuhu mora slijepo držati. Glavno da je bebama dobro, za drugo nije toliko bitno  :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

*Sumskovoce*, ide, ide, hvala Bogu :Smile:  

I ja tebe pratim :Smile: , mi smo već stare suborke. Hvala ti na savjetu!

----------


## hop

Cure ja sam bila an ultrazvuku i doktor mi je računao od zadnje menge i kaže da sam trudna 5+2 i tad ami je bio 26dpt 2d i kaže čuje se srčeko, a na ultrazvuku sam vidjela titiraje a on mi pustio da i čujem, ja sam mislila da se neće još ćuti.
Uglavnom bila sam zabrinuta ,a i sada sam što mene bole grudi.
Htijela sam vas pitati, da li smeta ako se doživi orgazam bez odnosa, čitala sam nešto da plod ostane na kratko bez dotoka krvi zbog kontrakcija?
Ja sam ga imala , pa sa se zabrinula malo , kad asma to pročitala, malo me to iznenadilo.

----------


## KLARA31

Pri orgazmu postoje kontrakcije maternice,a to nije poželjno u ranoj trudnoći. Mada se mnogi seksaju,ali mi šta smo sa MPO nije preporučljivo ništa šta može ugroziti imalo plod. Čula si srce, sad smireno,ne brini puno  :Smile: 
Zašto si zabrinuta šta te grudi bole,nije li to normalno.

----------


## hop

Krivo sam napisala za grudi, ne bole me grudi, pa mi to čudno.

----------


## KLARA31

Kažu da jednoj ženi svaka trudnoća ne mora biti ista a kamoli različitim ženama da su svi isti simptomi.

----------


## nina70

Hm, ja se pak već dugo osjećam predobro i sad mi je i to sumnjivo. Lagano me 'vata panika od uzv-a...za 2 dana. Krepat ću do tad! Što se tiče seksa, pročitala sam da je čak poželjan osim ako se ne radi o komplikacijama. Meni kad se nešto brani ja baš zapnem....došlo je do toga da se MD pravi da spava čim uđem u sobu  :Grin:

----------


## Kaae

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/sex...gnancy/HO00140  O seksu u trudnoci, ne samo ranoj.

----------


## Šiškica

Što je to sex   :Rolling Eyes:  to se maže na kruh  :Cool:

----------


## hop

Ah cure, pa neznam što bi vam rekla, da nijedna nema odnose ni orgazme,tokom trudnoće?

----------


## bugaboo

Ja sam par puta dozivjela orgazam dok sam spavala :Grin:  Dr. mi je od pocetka zabranio odnose, sad vise ni ne pitam :Undecided:  , ali to ne znaci da bas nista ne radimo :Razz:

----------


## Sumskovoce

I mi smo se jedva suzdržavali na početku dok nam je bilo zabranjeno, nakon 12 tt su nam rekli da možemo, pa nam je naglo pao interes  :Laughing:  Mi smo zbilja neobičan par  :Grin:

----------


## KLARA31

Meni je kako je Šiškica rekla  :Smile:  Ne pada mi na pamet,niti smijem zbog smeđeg iscjetka a i utrići su tu,a i ne fali mi.

----------


## pretorija

zadnji sex 15 dana prije transfera a to je bilo 12.02 ja sam cesto posle odnosa dobivale bakterije u mokraci i upalu mjehura a to je sve zbog menopauze manjka hormona koji vlaze rodnicu,tako da sam morala koristit razne gelove pri odnosu da sprijecim infekciju.
Kad je trudnoca potvrdena dogovorili smo se da nis od sexa tokom cijele trudoce bolje sprijecit nego lijecit inace trudnoca je uredna bez krvarenja i bilo kakvih iscjedaka i svrbeza a mislim da je tako sve dobro bas zbog toga sta se ne bavim sexsom.
Znam svoje tijelo ipak sam u braku 22god.
Tako jos malo je ostalo do porodaja 7t samo pa cemo uzivat i u bebici i u sexu  za sve se more nac vremena.
Ja sam malo starija koka i lakse mi je nego vama mladima i jos ako imate i mlade muzeve nije vam lako. :Wink:

----------


## Sumskovoce

ma daj pretorija ne zezaj  :Laughing:  nismo ni mi neko cvijeće  :Wink:  A mislim da kad se MPO trudnoća ostvari, da su oprezni svi parovi bez obzira na dob i duljinu borbe prije uspjeha. Meni je recimo libido na niskim granama već duže i cijelo me tijelo podsjeća da stižu bebe, pa ni sebe ne doživljavam seksualno. MMa da, doživljavam ja njega kao i prije - ali sebe  ne, a ne mogu se keksat samo s njime, a da ja ostanem po strani  :Laughing:  Mi se uvijek zezamo da bi bilo tipično za nas da nakon poroda blizanaca smućkamo jednu curicu u kućnoj radinosti i tako si poremetimo sve moguće planove...

----------


## alma_itd

Nekad davno,pocetkom 6 mjeseca smo imali ''bliske susrete'' a od tad ja niti nesto posebno zelim a jos kad sam cula da iscjedak koji sad imam i koji je normalan i bez mirisa moze postati ne bas tako prijatan nakon odnosa :Bye:  :Predaja:  :No-no:  Jedino ako mi se libido u narednim mjesecima malo popravi mozda da padnem u iskusenje :Mljac: Za sad MM odvracam paznju na druge nacine :Razz:

----------


## hop

Cure, kako ste često išle na ultrazvuke na početku trudnoće?

----------


## Šiškica

Što se tiče ove teme koja se maže na kruh  :Embarassed: , ja bi  svaki dan..MM hladan ko led  :Rolling Eyes: ..

I onda me peru erotski snovi gotovo svaku noć  :Embarassed: 

čovjek bi pomislio da sam opsjednuta  :Saint:

----------


## pretorija

Ja svaka 3 tjedna sam isla na kontrolu pa bi mi uvijek moj dr uradio i ultra zvuk.
Kad sam bebu pocela osjecat i znala sam da je sve ok vise mi ti ultrazvuci nisu bili tako vazni pa sam isla na 25 dana kako kad.
Ja sam isto koristila prednison do 12 tjedna  pola tabletice od 5mg mislim da dr L.to svima preporuci.

----------


## Šiškica

> Cure, kako ste često išle na ultrazvuke na početku trudnoće?


U 6tt, u 8tt, 10tt, 12 tt, 16 tt i napokon idem sad u četvrtak što je 22tt..

Al ja nisam normalan slučaj, na drugom UVZ-u u 8tt našli su hematom od 4,5cm pa sam morala češće na kontrole..

----------


## hop

Ja koristim jednu tabletu prednizona do 8tt i od onda to 12tt po pola, tako je rekla doktorica.
Imam još jedno pitanjce, mene 3 dana boli u predjlelu stidne kosti dole onak jako nisko neku cudna tupa bol, jel je koju od vas tako, nisu to grčevi neko neka tupa bol, neznam jel moguče od utrogestana i od stavljanja njih ili je to normalno da boli?
Meni je mog ginekolog rekao da dođem za 4 tjedna ili ranije ako mi bude loše, što je meni malo previše.

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam isla na Uz u 6tt,7tt,12tt,15tt i idem opet slijedeci cetvrtak kad cu biti 17tt.Nemam nikakvih posebnih medicinskih indikacija za tako ceste posjete,ali meni je moja psiha najveci neprijatelj pa mislim dok ne pocnem osjecati bebine pokrete bit cu redovna na Uz :Embarassed: Svaki put me malo izvagaju,izmjere tlak,napisu koji receptic za Fragmin,naprave slicicu bebe i ja sretna idem kuci :Klap:

----------


## alma_itd

> Ja koristim jednu tabletu prednizona do 8tt i od onda to 12tt po pola, tako je rekla doktorica.
> Imam još jedno pitanjce, mene 3 dana boli u predjlelu stidne kosti dole onak jako nisko neku cudna tupa bol, jel je koju od vas tako, nisu to grčevi neko neka tupa bol, neznam jel moguče od utrogestana i od stavljanja njih ili je to normalno da boli?
> Meni je mog ginekolog rekao da dođem za 4 tjedna ili ranije ako mi bude loše, što je meni malo previše.


Mislim da su ti ti bolovi od jednostavnog sirenja maternice jer embrion u njoj raste i sve se mijenja.Ja te bolove imam konstantno jos uvijek i sve nekako mislim da ce biti tako do kraja trudnoce a vjerujem cak i gore.Vjerujem da je to normalno i da tako treba pa sam se nekako naucila ''zivjeti sa bolom"' :Yes:

----------


## Inesz

evo rekorderke po broju uz-7 puta do sada: 6+0, 6+6, 7+5, 8+5, 9+4, 11+0, 12+4
danas bio kombinirani-nalazi dobri-nuhalni 1,5mm, bebač ima nosnu kost (nosat na mamu  :Smile:  )..ima... uredne protoke,  ma ima ima sve što treba  :Smile:  na čak 57 mm duljine!!!
iz vinogradske faksirali u poliliniku V. nalaze krvi-sestra mi javila da smo u skupini niskog rizika. 
uglavnom, na moj mail nista nisu poslali iako sam ih moilla da to učine i naravno-rekli da će poslatiti. sutra idem po nalaz pa ću znati kakve su konkretne brojke u nalazu.

----------


## ValaMala

Sto se tice keksanja, mi smo bas na proslom uzv dobili dozvolu i bilo je i vrijeme, ja spadam bas u one napaljene trudnice, kao Siskica, haha. 

A u vezi uzv, Inesz, ipak te sisam. Zbog ranih problema, hematoma, lezanja u bolnici i cega sve ne, imala sam ih stvarno puno. Naravno, sada imao normalni tempo, jer je sve ok. 

Curke kojima je tesko cekati uzv, od srca preporucam baby watcher. Mi smo ga nabavili kad sam bila 14+4 i odmah sam cula srceko. Od tada posluhnem na sekundu kada se preplasim zbog necega ili, otkad osjecam bebu, kada mi bude premirna. Ne petjerujem, poslusam doslovce na par sekundi svakih nekoliko dana, no taj mali uredaj mi je beskrana pomoc i smirenje.

----------


## Inesz

ValaMala, odlična ideja taj baby w., koliko novaca to treba platiti?

----------


## ValaMala

Imas stranicu babywatcher.hr, pa vidi jel jos na popustu - 600kn. Ima ih obicno i na forumima rabljenih. Savjetujem Masov baby watcher (on je i na toj stranici) jer je najbolji, a koriste ga i u Petrovoj.

Znam da je to dosta love, ali mi smo razmisljali na nacin da cu s njim biti mirnija, sretnija i opustenija sljedecih 25 tjedana trudnoce, a bit ce i za sljedecu trudnocu ako bog da. Kasnije ga je lako i prodati na forumu, jer ga m
ame jako vole i rado kupuju.

Znas kako je divno kada legnem, prislonim ga na trbuh i cuje, srceko. Takoder vidim i gdje je bebolina tada i ja doista nadem srceko isti cas. Nemim curkama treba malo duze da locirau srceko, no cim se malo spraksiras, to je to.

I jos kazu da je super koristan pred kraj trudnoce. Ima ekran, pa tocno vidis koliko je otkucaja u minuti, a i imas u uputstvima koliko je normalno. Ako primijetis da kuca puno sporije, moze spasiti zivot bebici da to skuzis i odes u bolnicu

----------


## Inesz

ValaMala, hvala ti na savjetima. Raspitat ću se. :Smile:

----------


## lasta

Evo da se i ja javim,mm i ja smo jucer gledali malo srceko na uz.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Evo i nas...jučer na pregledu...18 tt...saznali smo da imamo curku s dugim nogama....sve je ok...curka se igra i lupka svoju mamu aktivno....kontam da je neka ambiciozna gimnastičarka...dr. nam je jako zadovoljan s curkom i mamom...sljedeći uzv malo detaljniji s 22 tt... :Smile: 

Pusaaaaa svima od nas dvije  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Čestitam na uspješnim UZVovima i novim radostima  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
I mi smo na početku bili često na UZV, više ni sama ne znam koliko puta. Sada smo prorijedili i meni je puno lakše jer osjećam dečke u buši, sada se već osjete i izvana, pa nema strahova. Čim legnem igra u buši započne  :Grin:  
Moja je preporuka ne pretjerivati s UZV pregledima, ima dosta literature na tu temu, ja sam najviše korisnih informacija našla na Rodinom portalu, pa evo npr jedan članak tu: http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...t2ID=&Show=510 (posebno zadnji pasus članka) 
Mi smo donedavno bili na dinamici uzv svaka 4 tjedna, sada smo se vratili na svaka 3 tjedna zbog blizanačke trudnoće. Jedva čekam da vidim gužvu u buši  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

Čestitke na super UZV-ima. Ja idem večeras.... Moj gyn nije za prečeste uzv-e; Kaže da je u početku sasvim ok jednom mjesečno a pred kraj češće. Meni je 1. bio 24/08 i evo 2. danas. Moram priznati da ni sama ne znam kako sam izdržala. 
Čini mi se fora taj baby wacher, pretpostavljam da nije štetan kad ga se može tako često koristiti?

----------


## KLARA31

najbolje je ići na uzv svaka 4 tjedna, to znači da trudnoća ide u redu. Ja sam bila u 3 tjedna 3 puta zbog krvarenja,najlipše bi bilo da ga nije bilo i da sam bila samo na jednom uzv.

----------


## nina70

*Klara*, potpisujem. Čini mi se da ja ne spadam u spokojne trudnice, a onda opet iznenadim samu sebe kako sam strpljiva...vjerovatno to dijelom mogu pripisati i brojnim obavezama pa ne stignem previše razmišljat.
Nego, primjećujem da nema *Mojce*. Malo sam škicnula u kom je tjednu - 25 dana do poroda....da nije već krenulo?

----------


## Inesz

ma još malo je rano za Mojcu da ide u rodilište.  :Smile:  bit će da se odmara, jutros nam je ona bila aktivna na drugoj temi.

MPO trudnoća i kako se osjećamo...  još uvijek mi je teško vjerovati da sam trudna. ponekad mi se učini kao da sanjam, da ću se probuditi  i tužna ustanoviti da to nije istina.

jučer bili na kombiniranom. bože, koliko neizvjesnosti i straha-prvo se tresem čekajući uz, onda dobar nalaz uz malo umiri, pa opet isto sa nalazom lrvi u vinogradskoj.  a taj nalaz nikako da stigne na mail, sto puta sam provjerila poštu do 17 h kada je nazvala sestra iz polilinike V. i rekla-niskorizičan nalaz. toliko sam se tresla od sreće da gotovo nisam ni hodat mogla. ali sretni trenutak, kratko traje, traje sve dok ne pomisli-a što ako su zamijenili nalaze?!
danas je meni stigao nalaz-ma, nadam se da nisu pogriješili  :Smile: 
evo, dio nalaza...
Biokemijski biljezi i korigirane MoM vrijednosti
slobodna b-HCG 32,9 ng/ml       0.90 korigir. MoM
PAPP-A              2,02 mIU/ml    0,95 korigir. MoM

Ultrazvučni podaci
NT-1,5 mm          MoM 1,0
CRL 57,1 mm

Rizici:
Dobni rizik    *1:63*T21 (biokemijski rizik + NT) *1:1250-*  rizik manji od graničnog
T21 (biokemijski test)  *   1: 437*  rizik je manji od graničnog

T18 (biokemijski rizik+NT)
1: 10 000 rizik manji od graničnog

----------


## medeni

*Inesz*, trudnice!To kažem i možemo govoriti svi češče pa da se lakše navikneš, ha.
Drago mi je da je sve u redu,veliki pozdrav!

----------


## andream

Inesz, nalaz ti je kao kod curice, vjerujem da nemaš niti nedoumica oko daljnje dijagnostike koja ti i ne treba. Sad se uistinu možeš opustiti.

----------


## Inesz

andream, cijeli dan gledam u taj nalaz. gotovo da ne vjerujem svojim očima. čak sam zvala labotatorij i diskreno upitala je li to greška, inženjerka se je slstko nasmijala i rekla-da je to moj nalaz i da nisu pogriješili. sretna sam da ne moram razmišljati o invazivnoj dijagnostici. samo da dalje bude sve dobro. maternica mi je malo tonizirana i to me malo brine, mada prof. L. nije puno paničarila oko toga.
pusa vama  :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Inesz, uživaj u nalazima!!!
Iva, pozdrav tebi i maloj gimnastičarki!

----------


## Inesz

maslina, ti si blizu 12 tj., i ako se odlučiš za kombinirani želim ti da se čudiš dobrim brojkama! :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

Nina, hvala na brizi... tu sam, pratim... samo sam bila "u balunu".... svasta se dešavalo zadnji tjedan dana... nisam gotovo ništa pisala jer sam bila luda.  :Smile:  Sad sam ok.  :Smile:  
Ukratko, bila sam na prvom pregledu kod Podobnika, gdje sam namjeravala roditi, prvenstveno zbog odličnog dojma, (podlegla marketingu, očito!) na danima otvorenih vrata i mogućnosti da MD bude s nama 24 sata na dan. Izašla u suzama... dao mi samo 10% šanse za vaginalni porod, prijetio mi abrupcijom placente, rupturom maternice, stalno ponavljao da sam stara trudnica, da se neću otvoriti i hrpu drugih gluposti... između ostalog mi je trajanje trudnoće računao od 1. dana zadnje menstruacije, a ne prema punkciji koja je bila 10. dan. Kad sam ga nježno upozorila na to, poludio je, zapao u petominutni brainwashing... a da ne pričam da MD nije mogao biti prisutan na pregledu.
Drugi dan sam poslala mail u Feldbach, tamo se zalažu za prirodan porod, u roku dva sata dobila odgovor i poziv da dođem, u petak smo bili gore, obavili sve pripremne radnje, dr. mi je dao 50% šanse za vaginalni porod, mogu u kadu (što mi je velika želja, a kod Podobnika su odbili zbog ivf-a!), ni jedan od Podobnikovih argumenata za carski (miomi, godine, ivf) nije prepreka da pokušamo vaginalni porod. 
Rađaone su im super, nalik na salu za vježbanje, a ne rađanje... strunjače, lopte, švedske ljestve... Osoblje jako susretljivo i ljubazno, svi su skulirani, jednostavni i pristupačni.  :Smile:  Dr. šeta okolo u bijelim trapericama i majci... za ctg imaju predivan udobni kauč u kojeg sam se uvalila i uživala slušajući "brzi vlak na ravnoj dionici". Izašli smo iz bolnice s osmjesima i olakšanjem. 
Sad se samo nadam da će malena podržati našu ideju da se rodi u Austriji i da neće htjeti van ranije.  :Smile:  

Eto, to je razlog mojoj šutnji... lagano dolazim sebi.

----------


## nina70

*Inesz* baš mi je drago da je super prošlo na kombiniranom  :Smile: 
*Mojca* žao mi je što si morala kroz sve to prolaziti. Ma on je stari m.....c. Kakvi su to sirovi ljudi? Kako uopće odaberu tako humano zanimanje, a nemaju osjećaje? Ok, slažem se da trebaju biti realni, ali i taktični pobogu. Dobro da si odustala od njih. Držim ti fige da sve super prođe do samog kraja  :Heart: 

Meni je super prošao UZV. Bebica se rasplesala, imali smo šta gledati  :Grin:

----------


## ValaMala

Puno krasnih vijesti, pa grupno cestitam svima na krasnim uzv, otkrivanju spola, malenim boksacima i boksacicama u busama i super rezultatima testa. I naravno, na lijepim dojmovima izabranog rodilista!

Mi sutra na 3d uzv i veselim se i trema mi je i sve skupa. Idemo u Vili dr. Radoncicu. Jel koja bila na 3d tamo (ili drugdje) da cujem malo iskustva i dojmove. Sutra nam je 19+5, sto mozemo ocekivati?

Mene opet peru nesanice, pa se grozim pomisli da odem "spavati", jer se to svede na mucenje

----------


## Makica

svima cestitke na super uzv pregledima! 
joj,mojca, stvarno ruzno iskustvo, nadam se da ce vam se ostvariti zelja za austriju gdje se najbolje osjecate. 
ja imam uzv sada u petak, to mi je 29tt i ne znam ni sama sto bih pitala doktoricu. ovo je manji grad, pa se pitam bi li mi ona mogla biti na porodu, da li se to dodatno placa, kakav mi uopce porod preporucuje, sto mi slijedi sada,jer rekla je da mi preporuca mirovanje od 30tt. ali kao, pogledat ce me prvo. ne znam, sve u meni racuna na carski zbog ranijih rijeci, da li ce to fakat i biti cim udjem u 9 mjesec... ne znam. kao, blizanci su, bla, bla. ne znam, znam samo da jedva cekam da ih vidim, mada je sve super i osjecam ih ludo svaki dan. od onih silnih bolova u kukovima i pubicna kost... nadam se da se ne otvaram, to mi je najbitnije. 
malo sam nervozna i to se vidi na meni, ne mogu si pomoci. 
samo molim boga da sve na kraju bude u redu i da ugledam moje lijepe, zdrave bebice. 
znate sto , nevjerojatna mi je pomisao da kad me netko za par mjeseci bude pitao koliko imam djece mogu reci , imam dvoje, djecaka i djevojcicu. 
nevjerojatno...

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Inesz*, nalaz je super!
*Mojca*, razočarenje kod Podobnika...čula sam još takvih priča. Sve je super, a onda pred porod koma.
Ali čula sam i pohvale za njega.
Mi smo odlično. Na pregledu je bilo sve ok. 
Malo sam škicnula na druge teme o izboru rodilišta. Nisam odlučila ništa konkretno ali me zato uhvatila panika.
Kako ću roditi? Tolko me strah da ne mogu spavati po noći!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mojca* ajme koji šok - pa što te išao plašiti takvim crnim slutnjama - bezveze skroz! Tvoja će se splićanka rodit u Austriji - pa neka bude sva egzotična  :Grin:  i hvala ti što si sa nama podijelila iskustvo!
*Makica* draga ja tvoje postove čitam uvijek dvaput  :Laughing:  jer me ful zanima kako će to bit za nekih 5-6 tjedana. Nisam znala da mi duple trebamo mirovati nakon 30tt, ali sam si pretpostavljala da će me kad-tad pred kraj T strpat nazad u vodoravni položaj. Please javi sve detalje oko ovog pregleda - možeš i na pp ako hoćeš, uglavnom sve me zanima. 
*Mia Lily* ma rodit ćeš lago i brzo, eto kako ćeš rodit  :Love:  
*Inesz*  triput hura za super nalaze!
*medeni* nisam te prije skužila tu na ovom topicu, pa nek ti poželim dobrodošlicu i čestitam ti - tebi trudnice!

----------


## nina70

Ja sam jučer dobila od soc.gyn *4D sliku* i iako je još rano, čini mi se da je neka namrštena beba  :Smile:  Dobila sam 2D i 4D sliku i platila koliko i inače plaćam UZV 220,00 kn. Srećom pa je dovoljno da idem svaka 4 tjedna. 
*ValaMala*vjerujem da će se tebi puno bolje vidjeti sa 19 tjedana; ali mogu reći da je super iskustvo. 
Uglavnom, dr je vidio sve što treba: kralježnicu, krvne žile i bio je jako zadovoljan...Postavila sam milijun pitanja (šalabahter je zakon) i rekao mi je da prestanem coprnjačit nad bebom, da ne fantaziram i nek uživam  :Grin: 
Drago mi je što se prema meni odnosi kao prema normalnoj trudnici (što i jesmo) i što se njega tiče IVF trudnoća ako teče glatko ista je kao i svaka druga trudnoća. Inače, i meni je čudno kad izgovorim da sam trudna  :Wink:  Kako vidim, sve imamo iste brige i strahove u glavi i to neće prestati ni kad se bebe rode.....zato  :Cool:  koliko god je to moguće.
....eh da, pitala ja napokon za sex: može! Zabranjeno samo ako postoji krvarenje, ako smo otvorene i sl.

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam planirala ici na 4D pocetkom desetog mjeseca,a tad cu biti oko 19tt,pa sam se plasila da nije malo rano ali eto vidim da se moze i ranije,pa mi je malo lakse :Klap: Moj dr. ima neki UZ cini mi se ne bas zadnji ''krik'' tehnike,pa su slike pomalo nejasne,mada ja na njima vidim dovoljno :Very Happy:  Zato se toliko radujem slicici sa 4D :Klap:

----------


## honeybee

Cure, ja također razmišljam da si priuštim 4D uzv tamo negdje oko 20 tt.
No moj soc ginekolog nema takav, pa nemam pojma gdje bih išla. Možete mi preporučiti nekog doktora u Zgbu, može i na pp.
Koliko se uopće kreću cijene 4D uzv? Totalno sam neupućena. Do sada sam išla na uzv u Petrovu gdje sam bila i na mpo, čini mi se da su me uvijek gledali na neke koji baš i nisu zadnje čudo tehnike. Znate li možda (ako ima koja cura da trudnoću vodi u Petrovoj), imaju li oni 3D i 4D uzv? Mislim da bi takva bolnica trebala imati takvo nešto, ali nisam sigurna...

----------


## Bebica_2

Cure za 4d ako želite ljepu sličicu bebice je najbolje ić iza 20 tj., ja sam bila u 24-25 tj. i onda se baš super vidi, mislim vidi se i prije al je još sićušna :Smile:

----------


## đurđa76

http://www.mama-nova.hr/img/majice_t...-tiskom-33.jpg
ja žeeeeliiiim ovo!!!!zna li netko cijene?

----------


## tonili

Durđa ja sam imala ovakvu, samo s duplićima - mislim da je bila oko 150kn

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> http://www.mama-nova.hr/img/majice_t...-tiskom-33.jpg
> ja žeeeeliiiim ovo!!!!zna li netko cijene?


Đurđa oko cca 150-200 kn...ja sam gledala...ima dugih i kratkih rukava....ne znam koja je koja cijena...moja frendica je ima i jako su kvalitene majice  :Smile: 

Ja planiram sebi uzeti samo da pupica još malo naraste  :Smile:

----------


## tonili

POtpisujem za kvalitetu - peri deri!

----------


## đurđa76

jedva čekam,morat ću koga angažirat da mi kupi par komada,možda onda neću ljepit smajlića kojeg sam rekla zakeljit na pupak kad budem trudna,hahah!!!

----------


## Mojca

> http://www.mama-nova.hr/img/majice_t...-tiskom-33.jpg
> ja žeeeeliiiim ovo!!!!zna li netko cijene?


Dobila ju za rođendan, s guštom ju nosim... i svi ju s guštom gledaju.  :Smile:  
Ne znam koliko košta, mislim da nije puno. 

Cure, hvala na podršci... je Šumskice, mala je "smučkana" u Splitu, što je meni poseban gušt jer je to grad u koejm sam odrasla, a dragi ima austrijsko prezime, pa će rođenjem u Feldbachu doći i "njegovih 5 minuta" zadovoljštine.  :Smile:  

Hvala vam svima.  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> http://www.mama-nova.hr/img/majice_t...-tiskom-33.jpg
> ja žeeeeliiiim ovo!!!!zna li netko cijene?


Imam! 179 kn

----------


## lasta

I ja sam navlakuša....ako slucajno neka mama ide u shoping :Embarassed: ...

----------


## prag

đurđa ja sam istu takvu kupila jučer u mama nova u west gate samo u crvenoj boji, imaju raznih motiva ali ova mi je za 5! platila sam je 159 kn. moja nevjesta mi je dala svoju kratkih rukava i kada sam je ljetos nosila svi su zapazili, a kako i neće kad je stvarno simpa. čak me je u trogiru jedna strankinja zaustavila pitati gdje to ima kupiti. šteta nemaju dućan u dalmaciji pa sad kad sam došla u zg morala sam kupiti dugih rukava da imam za jesen-zimu. 
ženska u dućanu mi je rekla da se može i naručiti telefonom i da šalju poštom pa platiš pouzećem. majice su stvarno kvalitetne, made in croatia..
ako idete u mama novu preporučila bih vam i grudnjak sportski podesivi koji je super sad u trudnoći kad se grudi šire a služi i za dojenje ( ima one kopčice da se otvori ) i dođe samo 69 kn!!

----------


## KLARA31

Joj Mojca,najmanje ti sada treba da se nerviraš.
Mislim da nigdje u Hrv. nema rađaona kao što si opisala u Austriji,niti će bit još dugo god,ako ikada bude.
Znaš i meni se računa termin od 1.dana posljednje menstruacije a ne od punkcije.

----------


## KLARA31

> Đurđa oko cca 150-200 kn...ja sam gledala...ima dugih i kratkih rukava....ne znam koja je koja cijena...moja frendica je ima i jako su kvalitene majice 
> 
> Ja planiram sebi uzeti samo da pupica još malo naraste


gdje u Splitu ima za kupit ova majica?

----------


## Mojca

> ako idete u mama novu preporučila bih vam i grudnjak sportski podesivi koji je super sad u trudnoći kad se grudi šire a služi i za dojenje ( ima one kopčice da se otvori ) i dođe samo 69 kn!!


Razvuko se u roku par tjedana... bar meni. Tek kad sam ga slučajno oprala na 90 se opet malo "pribrao" i postao upotrebljiv. Zato je onaj kupljen u Rozi stepu i plaćen oko 200 kn ko nov.

----------


## Inesz

prag, hvala za informacije o grudnjacima-ja sam baš ovih dana u potrazi za grudnjakom nalik na sportski, ali ima samo onih poznatih marki koji osim što su preko 200 kn još su i za cure ravne kao daska.

----------


## Mojca

Klara, hvala... nervoza je prošla... sad svaki dan pregovaram s curom da ne poželi van ranije... a ako to i učini, nek bude po noći kad su prazne ceste.  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Inesz* ma di si našla grudnjake za one ravne kao daska? Ja se prepoznajem u opisu  :Laughing:  i jučer sam jedva jedvice našla jedan topić koji mi je fantastičan ( nešto slično ovome http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-_iwL0wixOd...orts%20bra.JPG) i jedan grudnjak-potkošulju koju sam masno platila ali vrijedi svake lipe http://www.lisca.com/index.php?page=...hr_HR&local=hr

A što se tiče mama nova majice - i ja si želim baš tu, samo s dvojčekima. Kakve su veličine? Da li su izdašni brojevi ili ne?

----------


## Inesz

šumskovoće, ma one poznate , globalne svjetske marke sportske odjeće i obuće. neću pisat ime da ih ne reklamiram jer im djeca u indoneziji , tajvanu, bangladešu šivaju odjeću i obuću. ma znaš koje... baš su za sportašice ravne, pljosnate...

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Inesz* sve si mi objasnila, njih ni ja ne volim. Volim proizvođače iz HR - ti su mi najdraži, zatim svi ostali s ex-yu područja, a za donje rublje volim talijanske stvari (mi u Istri smo blizu pa nije teško doć do njihovih proizvoda u lokalnim dućanima)
Prije neko vrijeme sam bacila oko na ovu pidžamu http://www.extremeintimo.com/home/in...mid=28&lang=sr i sve mi se čini da ću ju kupiti za slučaj bolnice (puj-puj)

----------


## KLARA31

opet prokrvarila,baš svježa krv,ne može bit svježija,pa pola sata ništa,popila sam utrogestan,ako krene opet zovem cito 
stvarno me ovo krvarenje više nervira  :Sad:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*klara*, lezi i zovi cito.

----------


## KLARA31

Evo već uru vremena ništa! Malo smečkastoga,sutra moram u cito ionako briseve radit,pa ako ne bude krvarenja popodne ionako ću sutra otić pa ću reć Šparcu. Stvarno sam mirovala danima,jučer se malo prošetala nakon par dana šta ležim po cile dane. Šetnja i stajanje na nogama nije bilo duže od pola ure. Nemam grčeve niti nesnosne bolove,samo lagani pritisak osjećam.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Klara jel piješ magnezij???

----------


## lasta

Klara tako ja kada hodam malo duže ili sl zna mi krenuti sviježa krv,pa se malo smiri i onda bude smečkasta. Možda ne mora biti ništa strašno.
Rekao je da kada bi stalno ležala da nebi ni primjetila sviježu krv jer bi polako krvarila i dok bi iscurila promjenila bi boju. Eto baš mi je to lajički skoro i nacrtao.
Krvarim 10-ak dana,pomirila sam se sa time,UZ uredan i ja pokušavatm uživati u trudnoći maksimalno. Rizik uvijek postoji ali nada i želja su jače  :Love:

----------


## andream

Ajme Mojca ne mogu vjerovati što ti je Podobnik nadrobio. Vezano za otvaranje, uistinu nema pravila, ja sam dobila za indukciju (zbog preklampsije) samo jednom gel i nakon par sati puknuo vodenjak i krenuo pravi prirodni porod. Iako su dr bili skeptični isto i mislili da neće to sigurno taj dan. Cura do mene u boksu, 15 tak godina mlađa, 3. porod,mučila se cijeli dan i ništa na indukciji i gelu, ne znam kako je završilo. Zato takve općenite pretpostavke pusti negdje sa strane, čudim se i kakve veze ima IVF i nemogućnost poroda u kadi, baš bi me zanimalo njegovo objašnjenje. A IVF nije niti indikacija (kao niti godine) za carski, iako sam htjela na njega nisu mi dozvolili. Možda je i dobro da se tako nešto dogodilo, bolje da sad znaš na čemu si kod njega nego da te ulovio s tim kad više nisi mogla nazad.

----------


## Mojca

Andream, da definitivno je tako. 
Tu istu večer sam bila s frendicom na kavi i rekla sam joj da se to sigurno dogodilo s nekim dobrim razlogom i da će se brzo pojaviti rješenje... i tako je i bilo, već sljedeće jutro sam imala zakazan termin u Feldbachu. Isto kao što sam morala proći iskustvo s nuhalnim naborom kod Martonice da bi prešla Latinki, tako se i ovo desilo. Netko to od gore vidi sve...  :Smile:  

Sad gledam filmiće o prirodnom porodu, o porodu u vodi i pripremam se.  :Smile:  
Možda griješim, ali iz ove perspektive mi se čini da puno toga ovisi o tome kako si u glavi posložiš. Mene je punkcija jako boljela, ali sam tu bol prihvatila i opustila se... i odmah je bilo lakše. Nadam se da ću se toga sjetiti i kad krenu trudnovi.  :Wink:

----------


## andream

Mene je do neopisive panike bilo strah i pred punkciju i pred porod, u oba slučaja često su žene vrištale i oblio bi me doslovce hladni znoj. Ali čim sam legla na stol, uvijek bi mi bilo lakše. Punkcija boli, boli i porod, to je neupitno, ali uistinu "sve u glavi". Ja uistinu jedva čekam svoj drugi porod  :Smile:  Ne mogu reći da me sada nije strah, ali on je svakako drugačiji, možda jer sam sve to već prošla pa znam što mi je za očekivati. Tako je bilo i s punkcijom, prvi je put bilo najgore, zadnji put me jedino bilo strah opće anestezije jer to nikad nisam prošla. A sad u šali znam reći MM, da me bar netko pikne onako kao na anesteziji da se lijepo naspavam...

----------


## Mojca

Ja se nadam da ću imati sreće pa ili neće biti nikoga u drugim rađaonama, ili će te žene biti tihe.  :Smile:  
Frendica (psihologica po struci) koja je rodila na SD toplo preporuča MP3, slušalice i muziku po guštu... te fokus na sebe i svoje tijelo. 

Ako nekog zanima kako porod kod kuće može izgledati, evo jednog meni malo bizarnog načina da se to vidi, ali obzirom da je žena u Americi gdje je postotak prirodnog poroda jako niazk, kužim njenu misiju.
http://yourbirthcoach.com/ (scroll down, ima par zanimljivih filmića)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oo7dV...eature=related

----------


## KLARA31

lasta lijepo si to rekla i baš me utješila,cilo jutro sam ležala i popodne i eto opet malo krvarim.
Magnezij sam pila onaj u prašku bioelektru,nepijem sada,ali ja ni nemam grčeve u stomaku

----------


## honeybee

> http://www.mama-nova.hr/img/majice_t...-tiskom-33.jpg
> ja žeeeeliiiim ovo!!!!zna li netko cijene?


Ja kupila u ponedjeljak s dugim rukavima, i jedva čekam da ju pokažem  :Klap: 
Došla me 159 kn, a kupila sam i super trudničke hlače jer više ni jedne svoje stare ne mogu zakopčat.  :Grin:

----------


## lasta

Klara znam da ti je teško i meni je bilo,da sada baš ne lažem i ne izmišljam da nije.Nakon prvog UZ kada je utvrdeno da nema hematoma i nikakvog uzrocnika krvarenja smirila sam se i ostavila sve za sobom. Prihvatila sam to kao da cu se sa time morati nositi do kraja.Sada mi je vazno da mi krvna slika bude dobra,da ne dobijem anemiju,da malo podignem tlak i da stvarno uzivam. Cak sam dr. pitala da li se smijem sexati :Grin:  :Embarassed: .Pogledao me i masmijao se-Vi zbilja zivite punim plucima a?-

----------


## ValaMala

Klara, miruj i sve polako, a sutra nam se odmah javi kad dodes iz Cito. Grozna su ta krvarenja, no uz mirovaje sve bude ok.

Ja sam jako rano dobila trbuscic, pa sam tijekom ljeta vec kupila jedne traper caprice u c&a trudnicke i radi gusta ovu majicu s bebom sto viri kratkih rukava. Stvarno su super majice, namjeravam uzeti i jednu s dugim rukavima. 

Evo i naseg izvjestaja s 3d i 4d uzv, odusevljena sam! Dr je gledao jako detaljno, beba je zdrava i sve izgleda super. Cak je uspio uhvatiti mali prst na ruci i tocno se vide 3 zgloba. Objasnio je da kod down djece mali prst ima samo 2 zgloba (nisam imala pojma da se i to moze vidjeti). 

Ali ono sto me rastopilo do kraja je sto smo vidjeli liceko nase curice tako jasno i lijepo, nevjerojatno. Grimase, plazenje jezika, smjesak, svasta nam je pokazala. I definitivno je curica, dr je potvrdio, a mala zabica je opet lijepo rasirila nogice i sve pokazala.  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Vala sad ćeš mirno spavati....uf taj divni osjećaj kad vidiš svoju bebicu....poslije UZV-a kao da lebdim....tak se i nama neki dan naša curka fino pokazala valjda je i njoj bio dan za slikanje.... :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Iva Mia, nisu nam nesto sramezljive curice, hehe...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Iva Mia, nisu nam nesto sramezljive curice, hehe...


To sad dok su još u trbuhu...vidjet ćeš kad se rode biti će to fine cure....samo nek budu žive i zdrave... :Smile: 

Aaaaa draga moja ne znam kako ti stojiš sa spavanjem, al mene su uhvatile nesanice, ne mogu se nikako namjestiti...baš sam se prošli tjedan hvalila kako nemam problema, kad evo mi sad...

----------


## ValaMala

Ma joj, mucim se ponovo. Par tjedana sam spavala ko beba i bila zahvalna na tome jer je prije toga bio gadan period nespavanja, a evo ga opet. Na koncu, vidis koliko je sati, a ja budna da budnija ne mogu biti. Muka mi je kad legnem u krevet, ono spava mi se, sve se cini ok, a onda se mucim mucim i uspije, zaspati oko 3, 4. A dobro, glavno da nam klinkice spavaju.  :Smile: 

Hej, posto smo tako blizu u terminima, kako ti osjecas bebu? Meni je u pocetku bilo kao da se vrti i prekobicava neka mala ribica, ali sada je vec to dosta konkretnije.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Ma joj, mucim se ponovo. Par tjedana sam spavala ko beba i bila zahvalna na tome jer je prije toga bio gadan period nespavanja, a evo ga opet. Na koncu, vidis koliko je sati, a ja budna da budnija ne mogu biti. Muka mi je kad legnem u krevet, ono spava mi se, sve se cini ok, a onda se mucim mucim i uspije, zaspati oko 3, 4. A dobro, glavno da nam klinkice spavaju. 
> 
> Hej, posto smo tako blizu u terminima, kako ti osjecas bebu? Meni je u pocetku bilo kao da se vrti i prekobicava neka mala ribica, ali sada je vec to dosta konkretnije.


hehehee...ja sam ti sinoć silom otišla spavati...jer ako pređem ponoć onda sam kao vilenjak...nadam se da će nam curke baram noć spavati kad nam dođu  :Smile: 

Ja sam ti svoju curku prvi put osjetila onak baš dobro početkom 17 tt...baš to kao da se prebacila s desne na lijevu stranu i mene je to uplašilo....jer se vidjela baš hrpica....zatim je par dana bilo onak 1-2 dnevno....a sad u zadnja 2-3 dana čini mi se da je postala prava gimnastičarka...čim se smirim evo je javlja se....
Znaš što se meni događa s trbuhom kao da mi mravi šetaju, ne znam kako bih to drugačije objasnila...kontam da je to širenje trbuha....mažem se kremicama al moram priznati nisam baš redovita....
Imam osjećaj da će mi trbuh sad samo prek noći iskočiti.....sve mi je tak tvrdo...kao da ću eksplodirati  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

> http://www.mama-nova.hr/img/majice_t...-tiskom-33.jpg
> ja žeeeeliiiim ovo!!!!zna li netko cijene?


U Belgiji 22,90 eura :Smile:

----------


## đurđa76

to je onda cijena kao i kod nas,a Belgija mi defintivno nije usput

----------


## prag

đurđa kako si i ti iz dalmacije možeš naručiti telefonski pa  ti pošalju poštom, pouzećem platiš!

----------


## prag

vala mala i iva mia bravo za uzv i za bebice! ja jedva čekam svoj 4D za koji sam naručena 4.10. sad me malo strah je li sve ok jer nisam dobila niti 3 kg i maleni mi je stomačić a bebu još ne osjetim. ponekad mi malo tvrd stomak desno od pupka ali od udaraca i okretanja bebice još ništa. danas mi je punih 19 tjedana. znam da u prvorotkinja može to biti i kasnije ali isto bih voljela da se što prije javi mami  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

Klara kako je danas?
Prag ma to bebone jos malo spava prije tornada( da se malo uljuljkas da ce biti mirno dijete)
A sto se tice majica samo ih kontaktirajte i sve ste rijesile...

----------


## Sumskovoce

*alma* hoćeš reći da u Belgiji ima za kupiti Mama nova majice?  :Shock:  
*Klara* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da krvarenje stane i da se napokom možeš opustiti. I leži, odmaraj i miruj - najdalje odi do toaleta ili do stola nešto pojest, pa onda natrag u krpe  :Kiss:

----------


## KLARA31

Evo uspio mi je čak i briseve napravit,jer je stalo jutros krvarenje i krenulo smeđe,kaže Š. da je bolje smeđe nego krv i da mirujem i dalje. Brzinski je samo pogleda na uzv srce,nije trajalo 5sekundi i bebica je baš narasla od zadnjeg puta  :Very Happy:  Mirna sam,mislim da ću se morat naviknit da ću krvarit u trudnoći i nestrpljivo čekat uzv-ove. Sljedeći za 2 tjedna kako sam naručena od prošlog puta.

----------


## alma_itd

> *alma* hoćeš reći da u Belgiji ima za kupiti Mama nova majice?  
> *Klara* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da krvarenje stane i da se napokom možeš opustiti. I leži, odmaraj i miruj - najdalje odi do toaleta ili do stola nešto pojest, pa onda natrag u krpe


Ovo je marka Cocoon,ima razlicitih aplikacija,ovu sam bas vidjela a jos mi je bolja ona gdje beba sa stetoskopom osluskuje zid :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

Ja upravo saznala da nosim curicu  :Zaljubljen: ..

----------


## Mojca

> Ja upravo saznala da nosim curicu ..


Još jedna cura!
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Šiškice, super! Super!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Ja upravo saznala da nosim curicu ..


Super! Same cure!

----------


## tonili

Šiškice bravo za curku!!!!
Ne mogu ne primjetiti da cure uvjerljivo vode!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Šiškica

Netko je napisao ili sam to negdje čula da je dr. Lučinger izjavio da je oko 70% MPO djece curice..(ne znam jel mislio na djecu začetu na  VV ili općenito u MPO postupcima)..

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja sam čula da se rađaju curice kod teške muške neplodnosti. Možda ima nešto u tome.

----------


## Sumskovoce

A šta baš meni obje bebe upale u tih 30% dječaka?!? Mislim nije da se žalim - sretna sam sa svojim dečkima i najvažnije je da su mi živi i zdravi, ali da smo željeli i jednu curu - jesmo. Sada sam u fazi kad se radujem velikoj količini muških hormona u kući, no ponekad ipak sanjarim da će jedna postati cura u međuvremenu  :Laughing:  A i mi imali teški muški faktor....bohhhhh.... mislim da nije to neko pravilo...
*Šiškice* čestitam ti na curi  :Very Happy:  ,*alma* vidjela sam stvari marke Cocoon, u HR se prodaje kataloški, ali su mi jako skupe  :Sad:

----------


## honeybee

> Cure, ja također razmišljam da si priuštim 4D uzv tamo negdje oko 20 tt.
> No moj soc ginekolog nema takav, pa nemam pojma gdje bih išla. Možete mi preporučiti nekog doktora u Zgbu, može i na pp.
> Koliko se uopće kreću cijene 4D uzv? Totalno sam neupućena. Do sada sam išla na uzv u Petrovu gdje sam bila i na mpo, čini mi se da su me uvijek gledali na neke koji baš i nisu zadnje čudo tehnike. Znate li možda (ako ima koja cura da trudnoću vodi u Petrovoj), imaju li oni 3D i 4D uzv? Mislim da bi takva bolnica trebala imati takvo nešto, ali nisam sigurna...


Bilo tko?  :Sad: 

Uspjela sam sama pronaći neke stare teme i ispada da su cijene 500-600 kn, ali i dalje ne znam gdje otići...

Voljela bih da se javi ako ima koja cura koja ima iskustva s Petrovom i zna imaju li tamo 4D...

----------


## ValaMala

Iva Mia, tako sam i ja osjetila, tocno s 17+1. Uzivancija.  :Smile: 

Prag, sad ce bebica. Imam frendicu koja je u 21+ pa jos ne osjeca, to valjda ovisi o gradi tijela, polozaju posteljice...

I šiškice, bravo za curku! Morao se sve dogooriti za druzenja i igre, kad nam curice malo porastu

----------


## prag

Šiškice super za curicu! stvarno puno curica na forumu! ja jedva čekam sljedeći uzv, nek je živo i zdravo ali potajno se nadam curici  :Smile:  a i moj muž je sanjao da je curica.

Vala mala, Iva hvala na savjetima, znam i ja da to što se bebica još ne javlja je ok, može biti do 22 tjedna ali eto ne mogu dočekati  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Šumskice, ma doći će jedna cura u kućnoj radinosti kad joj se najmanje budeš nadala.  :Wink:

----------


## andream

Sad kad vas čitam pitam se kojeg je spola moj bebač za kojeg je ginekologica prošli tjedan tvrdila da se baš lijepo vidi... ali nemam ni najmanje kopkanje da to sada otkrivam. Iako, u prvoj T jedva sam čekala da saznam spol... Inače ja sam danas točno 18 tt i još nisam sigurna krulji li mi to želudac ili se bebolinac počeo javljati. Toliko o tome da se to u drugoj trudnoći sigurnije može osjetiti. Prvi put osjetila sam točno u 20 tt, ali tada je i posteljica bila odozada, sada je sprijeda potpuno.

----------


## andream

A pitam se kak je moguće da se rađaju više cure - kod IVFa još donekle razumljivo ("ženski" spermiji su dužeg "trajanja") al kod ICSIja uistinu ovisi samo o jednom - biologu i njegovom "en-ten-tini" iliti njegovom odokativnom odabiru.

----------


## nina70

> opet prokrvarila,baš svježa krv,ne može bit svježija,pa pola sata ništa,popila sam utrogestan,ako krene opet zovem cito 
> stvarno me ovo krvarenje više nervira


Meni je dr. preporučio utrogestan vaginalno. Rekao je da je tako puno bolje. Možda da pitaš malo dr za savjet? I ja pijem šumeći magnezij Bioelextra, ali dr mi je rakao da uzmem jači od 400 mg (isto nemam grčeve u trbuhu, samo u nogama tu i tamo).  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Andream, divim ti se... ja bi pukla od neizvjesnosti.  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Slazem se, utrogestan ide oralno, a ne vaginalno dok god ima krvarenja ili smedeg brljavljenja. Meni je sutra tocno 20tt (jeeej!) i trebala bih prestati skroz s utricima. Do negdje 15tt sam bila na 3x2, a od tada do 20tt je rekao da pijem 3x1. Moram priznati da me frkica...  :Sad:

----------


## tonili

*Honeybee* ja ti mogu preporučiti svoju polikliniku - polikliniku Vili. Jest da je cijena paprena - 650kn, al nama je vrijedilo. Dobili slikice i CD  :Smile: 
A u Petrovoj sam ležala i išla na uzv, no nisam od nikoga čula da je bio na 3D ...

----------


## tonili

Mia Lilly:


> Ja sam čula da se rađaju curice kod teške muške neplodnosti. Možda ima nešto u tome.


Mi bi onda bili primjer toga

----------


## Šiškica

Danas sam ostala u šoku kako je MM reagirao na radosnu vijest..  :Grin: 

Ovako sretnog ga nikada nisam vidjela  :Zaljubljen:   otopila sam se :Yes:

----------


## tonili

Joj, sjećam se svog kad je doc rekao da su dvije cure!!! Ono - ponos do neba!!!

----------


## patuljchica

Bok svima! Evo da se opet malo javim... Naša (isto) curica je sve življa u maminom trbuhu, i sve češće se zabavlja tak da mami ne da spavati  :Smile:  - kao da i inače nemam problema sa tim. Danas smo bili na pregledu (25+1) i curica je već lijepo velika - ima 860g i maše mami. Obzirom da se svaki put do sada nešto frljila i gurala lice u stjenku posteljice još nismo uspjeli dobiti 3D/4D fotkicu, al zato sam danas na normalnom uzv-u jasno i lijepo vidjela licašce i malenu kako šalje mami puse - za rastopiti se! :Zaljubljen: 

Nego, konkretno pitanje ... Jel ima neka od vas iskustva s *gestacijskim dijabetisom*? OGTT nalaz mi je malo povišen, i sad me šalju na Vuk Vrhovec na daljnju obradu, i odmah me na dijetu stavili (uffff! - ma jel ni u trudnoći ne mogu jesti kolko hoću - cijeli sam život na dijeti!!!). To mi je malo pokvarilo doživljaj sa pregleda, ali nema veze, dok je curica dobro i fino napreduje, a ja zatvorena... izdržat ću i tu glupu dijetu!

----------


## Darkica

Dobro jutro svima! Evo, da i ja javim novosti. Sinoć smo bili na ultrazvuku. 13 tt :Smile:  Uglavnom, sve je super. Vidjeli smo našu mrvicu - sva se razbacala, maše i rukicama i nogicama, čak je dvaput štuknula :Smile:  Uglavnom, sva sam nasmiješena još od sinoć :Smile:  I s punim pravom!
Pozdrav svima!

----------


## KLARA31

> Meni je dr. preporučio utrogestan vaginalno. Rekao je da je tako puno bolje. Možda da pitaš malo dr za savjet? I ja pijem šumeći magnezij Bioelextra, ali dr mi je rakao da uzmem jači od 400 mg (isto nemam grčeve u trbuhu, samo u nogama tu i tamo).


Moram popit utriće kad krvarim,i Poljak i Šparac su mi rekli nipošto stavljat kad krvarim ali kad stane i ide smeđe onda da.

----------


## KLARA31

Darkica točno znamo kako se smješiš danima poslije uzv  :Smile:  tako i ja  :Smile: 

Super za curice! Ja nekako imam osjećaj da će bit dečko  :Smile:

----------


## tonili

Patuljchice ja sam imala gestacijski - na vuku će ti vjerojatno rdait profil GUK - jedan dan ćeš se iza svakog obroka upiknut u prstić i nakapat u epruveticu krv i to im sljedeći dan odnjet na analizu. Meni je OGTT bio koma, profili dobri, malo pri gornjim granicama, al tolerirali su jer su bili dvojčeki pa mi je gušterača bila extra opetrećena. Uglavnom, šećer sam cijelo vrijeme držala pod kontrolom dijetom koju tam dobiješ i lijepo ti je objasne. I nije uopće bilo strašno - zapravo nisi gladan - samo je poanta jesti češće u manjim obrocima i, naravno, ipak izbaciti neke stvari...

----------


## dani82

Evo samo da vam se malo javim, nemam nešto pametno za pisati pa vas samo čitam.... super je čitati pričice s utz-a. Svaki put poslije pregleda se osjećam nekako trudnije i to malo biće u meni čini se još stvarnije. Moj je pregled slijedeći tjedan i jedva čekam da vidim kakvo je stanje. Inače je sve spremno za dolazak bebice pa nije bed ako nam malo i urani  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*dani82*, baš sam mislila jučer na tebe.
Ne javljaš se neko vrijeme pa mi je palo na pamet da više nisi 2 u 1.
Stvarno imaš još malo do susreta sa svojom srećicom!

----------


## Mojca

Hej Dani, već danima se pitam di si...  :Smile:  
Kako si?

----------


## patuljchica

> Patuljchice ja sam imala gestacijski - na vuku će ti vjerojatno rdait profil GUK - jedan dan ćeš se iza svakog obroka upiknut u prstić i nakapat u epruveticu krv i to im sljedeći dan odnjet na analizu. Meni je OGTT bio koma, profili dobri, malo pri gornjim granicama, al tolerirali su jer su bili dvojčeki pa mi je gušterača bila extra opetrećena. Uglavnom, šećer sam cijelo vrijeme držala pod kontrolom dijetom koju tam dobiješ i lijepo ti je objasne. I nije uopće bilo strašno - zapravo nisi gladan - samo je poanta jesti češće u manjim obrocima i, naravno, ipak izbaciti neke stvari...


*Tonili* hvala na utješnim riječima! Ma meni je u biti ogtt blago povišen (9,7 nakon dva sata, a po novom gornja je granica 8) ali obzirom da sam u 25 tjedana natukla 7 kila a mama mi je šećeraš, odmah me uspaničili...
Nekoliko pitanja, ako se sjećaš: čula sam da se na VV samo dođe gore, da se ne naručuje? Dobila sam uputnicu za "prvi pregled" - jel moram doći na tašte?
I dobila sam već onu okvirnu dijetu (po skupinama hrane, na 1800 kcal) - jel dobiš to, ili ti baš preciziraju po danima? Meni je najveći problem što ima jako puno mliječnih proizvoda, a ja ne podnosim mlijeko... pa kalcij uzimam u tabletama.... sad ne znam što da jedem - koje su zamjene? (ufff!)

----------


## hop

Cure neznam d ali koja od vas ima iskustva, uglavnom, nemam odnose, ali noćas tj pred jutro sam doživjela orgazam koji sam kočila da ga sprjećim jer sam se odma nekako počela buditi bio je tanak san i već jutro, sve sam nogama strugala od toga da ga stopiram i tako se odma budim iz tog tankog sna i odma počinju grčevi ko menstrualni i bolovi dile u trbuhu i desno i svakako i tako pola sato dosta a kasnije manje trajalo oko sat a sada malo još malkoc osjetim posljedice.
Da li koja od vas imala tak šta oslje orgazma, te grčeve?
J ase zbilja eto trudim, al kada vidite nema mira ni u snu, poludit ću!

----------


## Makica

evo i mi danas bila na uzv! radila mi je ponovo 4d, i slikice su nevjerojatne, tako lijepa mala bucmasta lica! danas sam 29tt!
decko nam je 1130g, a cura 1010g, sto je super jer jos nisu poceli zaostajati u tezini, iako ih je dvoje. no, rekla mi je da bi mogli slijedeci put i da ce to biti normalno jer su blizanci!
ja skroz zatvorena, posteljica mi je straga, sto je koliko cujem savrseno,plodne vode dovoljno i slijedeci uzv za 3 tjedna!
ne moram mirovati, kaze da nema razloga, ali da odmorim cim se imalo umorim! 
tako da sam sretna da sretnija ne mogu biti! 
toliko su mi lijepi, toliko su slatki, jedva cekam da ih rodim, ljubim, mirisem! aaahhhhhhh
i nije mi uopce posebno naplatila 4d, tek 200,00 kn, kao uobicajeni uzv. 
ma, svaka joj cast!

----------


## seka35

> Cure neznam d ali koja od vas ima iskustva, uglavnom, nemam odnose, ali noćas tj pred jutro sam doživjela orgazam koji sam kočila da ga sprjećim jer sam se odma nekako počela buditi bio je tanak san i već jutro, sve sam nogama strugala od toga da ga stopiram i tako se odma budim iz tog tankog sna i odma počinju grčevi ko menstrualni i bolovi dile u trbuhu i desno i svakako i tako pola sato dosta a kasnije manje trajalo oko sat a sada malo još malkoc osjetim posljedice.
> Da li koja od vas imala tak šta oslje orgazma, te grčeve?
> J ase zbilja eto trudim, al kada vidite nema mira ni u snu, poludit ću!


hop ,imala sam i ja  par puta isto i ne brini se nista . evo me sad u 34+5 i sve ok.

----------


## seka35

makice, cestitam i taj 4d je super !

----------


## hop

Hvala seka, znaći imala si i ti te grčeve?
Ah nadam se da neće biti ti nekontrolirani orgazama u snu!

----------


## dani82

*Mia Lilly* nisam se javljala jer su nas moderatori malo špotali, a ja nisam imala nešto za pisat o mpo trudnoći... ali na kraju nisam izdržala pa sam vam se morala malo javit (Sorry moderatori!)... Još malo imam i jedva čekam!!!




> Hej Dani, već danima se pitam di si...  
> Kako si?


Dobro sam skroz. Uopće nemam neki osjećaj da ću još malo rodit. Ništa me ni ne boli, ni nije mi tako teško.... Tako da imam neki feeling da neće to tako brzo kod mene. ali nikad se ne zna. Kako si ti ovih zadnjih dana? Kada ti je slijedeći pregled?? Je li sve spremno??

*Makice* ma super za dvije male buhtilice  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## arizona311

Sve lijepe vijesti sa uzv-a.
Mi smo također bili kod dr. Dečkići su svaki po 1kg. sada u 27+0, super. Lupkaju, ma ustvari lupaju po trbuhu ko ludi. Jedan dole, drugi pod rebra, i tako  :Grin: 

*Hop*, u prvom tromjesječju događale su mi se slične stvari. Nemoj se brinuti, sve je bilo ok nikakvih posljedica.

----------


## Mojca

Dani, dobro sam, osjećam da se cura počela spuštati, pa sam usporila... samoinicijativno i dobrovoljno. Sad kad smo se odlučili za Feldbach, ne bi htjela da nekom nepotrebnom fizičkom aktivnošću ubrzam cijeli proces. A, priznajem, pretjerivala sam s aktivnostima. :Smile:  
Ponekad osjećam neke bolove u leđima, pa dok hodam imam neku bol čiju lokacije ni sama ne mogu definirati, kao da se cerviks krati... a i hodanje koje je bilo zbilja zavidno brzo za trudnicu je sad sporije. 
Čak sam i mamu zvala da dođe, da bude tu do odlaska u rodilište, da preuzme kućanske poslove i sl.! To mi je muka...  :Laughing:  ali preživjeti ću!  :Smile:  
Pregled u ponedjeljak, pa ćemo vidjeti kako se situacija razvija... bila sam u utorak na ctg, jer je bila mirna ko bubica, ali sve je ok.

----------


## Šiškica

> Hvala seka, znaći imala si i ti te grčeve?
> Ah nadam se da neće biti ti nekontrolirani orgazama u snu!


i meni se događalo u prvom tromjesječju .. pali ak se opustiš (a ne grčevito prekidati orgazam koji je već počeo), puno prije prođe..

Negdje od 18 tt nemam više grčeve iza orgazma... odnose još uvjek nemamo , al često sanjam.. I moram priznat uživam  :Embarassed:

----------


## dani82

Mojca ti bi usporila svoju bebicu, a ja bi svoju ubrzala  :Smile:  .... a na kraju će biti kako one odluče. Svakako se nadam da će tvoja odlučiti doći u terminu kako bi mogla doći na ovaj svijet kako si zamislila.
Ja još neko vrijeme nemam namjeru usporiti, mada vidim da ipak ne mogu onim tempom kojim sam naviknula. Puno se prije umorim. A ja bi sad sve nešto pospremala, lickala i pickala.... valjda me uhvatio sindrom gniježđenja.
Kod mene nažalost još nema nikakvog osjećaja da se beba spušta ili da se cerviks otvara, zato se radujem pregledu i nekakvoj povratnoj informaciji. Jedino se zadnja dva dana beba malo umirila, ali to je znala i prije na par dana.

----------


## hop

cure kada ste vadile prvu krvnu sliku u trudnoći?
Ja sam bila prije deset dana i nije mi još  moj gin ništa rekao, ponovno idem za dva tjedna.
Mući me malo tj zanima kakvi mi je šečer tj glukoza, jer prije par mjeseci mi je bio ujutro natašte 5.7, a ide do 6.0, pa neznam dal je to zavrinjavajuće, mada je unutar granica?

----------


## đurđa76

ja sam sa nekih 8 tjedana dobila trudničku knjižicu i nakon toga sam tek trebala raditi te sve pretrage

----------


## Šiškica

Tek iza 16tt sam radila kompletnu krvnu sliku, urin, urinokulturu i krvnu grupu i kad sve napravila dobila sam i trudnčku knjižicu.
Idući tjedan idem na pregled pa možda dr. poželi još nešto..

----------


## lasta

Ma mene je doktorica odmah poslala po sve nalaze,kompletnu krvnu sliku(najvjerojatnije jer dosta krvarim) i tr.knjizicu ce mi otvoriti na sljedecem pregledu 7.10.
Ali imam jedno pitanje,ma nije ni pitanje vec mali zbunj...sinoc kada sam se otusirala grudi,stomak i bedra su mi bili posuti sitnim crvenim tockicama(kao da me netko izbockao iglom).Imam to i sada ali se ne primjeti toliko. Nema svraba,boli nicega nego bas neznam da li je to nesto normalno ili :Confused:

----------


## KLARA31

lasta ja kad sam se osula tako u 9-10 tjednu trudnoće,našla na netu da je tipično da trudnice imaju nekakve promjene na koži-točkice,čirići... Ja nisam s ničim mazala ionako nisam izlazila iz kuće i povuklo se samo od sebe za  dana. A bio mi cili dekoltew i ramena osut sa sitnim čirićima i crvenim točkicama.

----------


## Jesen82

> *Tonili* hvala na utješnim riječima! Ma meni je u biti ogtt blago povišen (9,7 nakon dva sata, a po novom gornja je granica 8) ali obzirom da sam u 25 tjedana natukla 7 kila a mama mi je šećeraš, odmah me uspaničili...
> Nekoliko pitanja, ako se sjećaš: čula sam da se na VV samo dođe gore, da se ne naručuje? Dobila sam uputnicu za "prvi pregled" - jel moram doći na tašte?
> I dobila sam već onu okvirnu dijetu (po skupinama hrane, na 1800 kcal) - jel dobiš to, ili ti baš preciziraju po danima? Meni je najveći problem što ima jako puno mliječnih proizvoda, a ja ne podnosim mlijeko... pa kalcij uzimam u tabletama.... sad ne znam što da jedem - koje su zamjene? (ufff!)


ja sam imala 9,7 i nije se smatrao blago povišenim nego pravim gestacijskim dijabetesom.... na dijeti sam već 6 tjedana....radila sam jedan mali profil na vv i bio je uredan... nakon toga sam spletom okolnosti završila u Petrovoj i tamo su i još stroži... oni tamo rade veliki profil...svaka 3 sata te bocka kroz 24 sata i samo jedna vrijednost mi je bila povišena (8 i nešto) i morala sam ostati još 2 dana u bolnici i ponavljati ga...

ne kužim di je u dijeti puno mliječnih proizvoda? smiješ 0,5L mlijeka dnevno... ujutro 2,5dcl i navečer 2,5dcl jogurta ili mlijeka prije spavanja

ti možda misliš na posni sir... ali on ti ne spada u ovoj dijeti u mliječne proizvode nego u zamjenu za šunku, tj. meso...

ako si obavila ogtt onda na VV ideš na dogovor na kada ćeš raditi kontrolni profil... dobiti ćeš primjer ishrane za jedan dan i tablicu namirnica koje smiješ jesti u gramaži kojoj smiješ i nakon toga sama kombiniraš.... 

nazovi gore odjel za dijabetes, tj, traži sestru Dragicu u trudničkoj ambulanti... ona će ti sve objasniti

----------


## lasta

Hvala klara,ma i mislila sam da je tako nesto.Ali tako mi je koza osjetljiva da na mjestu gdje me ubo komarac sada mi je plavica(mada mislim da me muz po noci malo..)

----------


## Darkica

> cure kada ste vadile prvu krvnu sliku u trudnoći?
> Ja sam bila prije deset dana i nije mi još  moj gin ništa rekao, ponovno idem za dva tjedna.
> Mući me malo tj zanima kakvi mi je šečer tj glukoza, jer prije par mjeseci mi je bio ujutro natašte 5.7, a ide do 6.0, pa neznam dal je to zavrinjavajuće, mada je unutar granica?


Ja sam sa 6+5 odmah dobila koje pretrage treba obaviti i sada sam to predala svojoj ginekologinji. Uglavnom, tražila je krvnu sliku, urin odnosno urinokulturu, krvnu grupu (što sam i imala) kao i spolno prenosive bolesti (koje sam opet uradila jer su ove priješnje bile way too old).  :Smile:  Uglavnom, rekla mi je da mi je krv odlična!  :Smile:

----------


## kerolajn5

cure može pitanjce jedno ,, s čim je najbolje njegovati kožu u trudnoći ?

----------


## Darkica

> cure može pitanjce jedno ,, s čim je najbolje njegovati kožu u trudnoći ?


Ja koristim Biobaza MAMA, kupljen u DM-u, a i mama mi je kupila neko prirodno ulje od neke poznanice koja se inače time bavi i dobila je brojne nagrade. Jako sam zadovooljna i s jednim i s drugim. Za Biobaza MAMA mogu zahvalitit Voćkici.  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

I ja slučajno kupila biobaza MAMA,ok je,mada sam stvarno naivna bila kad sam povjerovala da se upije odmah,a sastojci su masl. i bademovo ulje...

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ja sam apsolutno oduševljena Biobazom - jedino me nervira što mi je sad prva boca skroz pri kraju i jedna istišćem van kremu s onom pumpicom. BTW na jednom portalu je bila nagradna igra gdje se trebao poslati opis osjećaja prvih pokreta bebe, biobaza je bio sponzor, ja poslala i dobila paket njihovih proizvoda - tako da me već čeka nova krema kad iscijedim sve iz ove koju sam kupila još na početku trudnoće  :Grin:  I mažem se cijela, od glave do pete, ne samo trbuh, jer mi je koža prekrasna nakon nje  :Smile:  

Drage moje moj UZV je u četrvtak, a sutra bih trebala na OGTT a već strahujem od jutarnjeg posta, superslatke tekućine i dvosatnog čekanja drugog vađenja krvi....muka mi je čim se sjetim, ali moram se prisiliti - već mjesec dana odgađam... i čini mi se da su se dečki izokretali u buši - ma jedva čekam da ih vidim. Dobijete li vi sličice kad idete na UZV? Ja već neko vrijeme nisam dobila  :Sad:

----------


## KLARA31

Ja svaki put,pa što ne pitaš sličicu. Meni čak dao sličicu hematoma,najrađe bi je iskidala  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

Ja tek malo trudna a vec ih imam 4(rekla doktorica neka skupljam pa se mjenjam :Laughing: ma luda je)

----------


## dani82

*Šumskice* slikice s utz-a s vremenom postaju manje zanimljive jer je beba sve veća pa ju je teže uhvatiti u jednom kadru. Kako ti još nosiš blizance to je već nemoguća misija, tako da ne žališ pretjerano za tim sličicama.
Kao i ti i ja sam oduševljena biobazom i stvarno joj je jedina mana to istiskivanje na kraju. Nema druge nego skroz izokrenuti bočicu i pustiti da se ono malo kreme istrese u dno i onda prstićima izvaditi to kreme što je ostalo. Evo ja sam sad na kraju trudnoće i počela sam koristiti 4. bočicu.

----------


## patuljchica

> ja sam imala 9,7 i nije se smatrao blago povišenim nego pravim gestacijskim dijabetesom.... na dijeti sam već 6 tjedana....radila sam jedan mali profil na vv i bio je uredan... nakon toga sam spletom okolnosti završila u Petrovoj i tamo su i još stroži... oni tamo rade veliki profil...svaka 3 sata te bocka kroz 24 sata i samo jedna vrijednost mi je bila povišena (8 i nešto) i morala sam ostati još 2 dana u bolnici i ponavljati ga...
> 
> ne kužim di je u dijeti puno mliječnih proizvoda? smiješ 0,5L mlijeka dnevno... ujutro 2,5dcl i navečer 2,5dcl jogurta ili mlijeka prije spavanja
> 
> ti možda misliš na posni sir... ali on ti ne spada u ovoj dijeti u mliječne proizvode nego u zamjenu za šunku, tj. meso...
> 
> ako si obavila ogtt onda na VV ideš na dogovor na kada ćeš raditi kontrolni profil... dobiti ćeš primjer ishrane za jedan dan i tablicu namirnica koje smiješ jesti u gramaži kojoj smiješ i nakon toga sama kombiniraš.... 
> 
> nazovi gore odjel za dijabetes, tj, traži sestru Dragicu u trudničkoj ambulanti... ona će ti sve objasniti


Hvala ti na savjetima! idem sutra na VV pa bumo vidli... Ma obzirom da sa šećerašima živim, nisam baš ni iznenađena mojim rezultatom ogtt-a, ali nisam nešto pretjerano ni zabrinuta...  :Smile:  (prije nego počnete me špotati - da, svjesna sa ozbiljnosti situacije, ali ne želim od toga raditi drame). Izbacila slatko i bijelo brašno, rižu, kruh... sad ćemo vidjeti što će mi reći gore, i kako će taj profil izgledati... 
Slatki  :Laughing:  pozdrav!

----------


## kerolajn5

onda definitivno i ja kupujem biobazu kad ste ju toliko nahvalile :Smile:  ja se vratila sa pregleda ,,danas brojimo 8+5 veliki smo 2,11cm i već smo jaaako slaaatki  :Smile: )

----------


## Jesen82

> Hvala ti na savjetima! idem sutra na VV pa bumo vidli... Ma obzirom da sa šećerašima živim, nisam baš ni iznenađena mojim rezultatom ogtt-a, ali nisam nešto pretjerano ni zabrinuta...  (prije nego počnete me špotati - da, svjesna sa ozbiljnosti situacije, ali ne želim od toga raditi drame). Izbacila slatko i bijelo brašno, rižu, kruh... sad ćemo vidjeti što će mi reći gore, i kako će taj profil izgledati... 
> Slatki  pozdrav!


od sveg što si izbacila jedino slatko ne smiješ... rižu, kruh, brašno smiješ ali ograničeno...

----------


## andream

Evo malo da i mi odahnemo, tlak mi se stabilizirao i bez tableta, sad je jako niski, cervikalni brisevi svi čisti, krvna slika odlična, beba se danas micala na sve strane a ja ništa i dalje ne osjećam. Idući tj idem u bolnicu na anomaly scan na SD u 20tt, pa se nadam da ću do tada i osjetiti koji udarac. Baš sam happy što mogu opet malo odahnuti.

----------


## bugaboo

Andream super da sad mozes konacno odahnuti i uzivati u trudnoci, neka dalje sve bude pp ps-u :Smile: 

Moram se pohvaliti da smo danas kupili kinderbet za bebolinu :Zaljubljen: , nacekat cemo se da ga namontiramo, ali htjeli smo iskoristiti kupon za popust koji vrijedi jos 2 tjedna :Wink:

----------


## Inesz

andream, bravo, bravo!!! neka si ti nama zdrava, bebici je onda super kod tebe!

----------


## honeybee

> *Honeybee* ja ti mogu preporučiti svoju polikliniku - polikliniku Vili. Jest da je cijena paprena - 650kn, al nama je vrijedilo. Dobili slikice i CD 
> A u Petrovoj sam ležala i išla na uzv, no nisam od nikoga čula da je bio na 3D ...


Hvala!  :Kiss: 
I meni se čini da su ona čudesa s kojima su me tamo gledali (do sada 3 različita uređaja), dosta zastarjeli... Zadnji uzv sa 14+3 je bio katastrofa, bar po sličici... Na 10+5 se više na sličici vidjelo nego na ovoj. Sad je samo jedna velika mrlja, uopće ništa ne kužim.
Naravno, najvažnije je da doktor vidi i kaže da je sve ok, ali voljela bih otići negdje gdje će posvetiti malo više pažnje i pokazati mi gdje je što...
Budem još malo istraživala te klinike i što nude, ali draže mi je čuti mišljenje iz prve ruke.
Sad smo 15+4, a na takav neki uzv bi išla iza 20 tt pa još imamo dosta vremena za njuškanje  :Wink:

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam se nekako ubijedila da idem na 4D kad budem u 24tt(da sto bolje sve vidim :Klap: ),i juce listam sve one silne brosure koje sam dobila od svog dr. i vidim reklamu za 5D :Shock:  Zar to postoji???Koja je to peta dimenzija???Nisam jos zvala da pitam za cijenu,strah me je :Laughing: Konacno nam je stigao i dugo cekani baby-watcher :Zaljubljen:  pa sad mirnije cekam UZ.

----------


## Mojca

Koliko sam shvatila između 3D ima delay, a 4D je in real time fotka... ali je osnovna tehnologija ista. 5D je možda samo još korak dalje. Možda napravi filmić. Nagađam.  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

Mojca :Laughing:  :Laughing: Kad sam pisala ovo o 5D htjela sam i reci da bi bas htjela da mi se ti javis jer vidim da ti je profesija ili umjetnost ili arhitektura,uglavnom nesto oko ''prostora i dimenzija'' kad eto ti se i javi :Klap: telepatija na 1500km :Love: Cure vi ste cudo :Yes:

----------


## Mojca

Istina, slikam iz hobija, kako si skužila?  :Shock:  Ali i pamtim "nepotrebne" podatke, pa odtud prijašnji post.  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

Sjecam se kad si ovdje pisala da ces praviti one ''visuljke'' za bebu,zaboravila sam kako se zove(mobil ili tako nesto) i ja kontam uh super i ja cu ,dok nisam vidjela kako to izgleda :Shock:  i onda kazem sebi-poklopi se usima i kupi,ovo ti neznas ni zamisliti a ne napraviti :Laughing: 
Sorry administratori za OT,necu vise :Embarassed:

----------


## Mojca

Moram se nastaviti na OT.  :Smile:  
Svi imamo talente za likovno izražavanje... samo treba krenuti. Btw, nisam još niš napravila.  :Laughing:  Ruke mi trnu pa me to nervira.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ma ti UZV-ovi su meni postali nužno zlo i što više čitam o njima, to mi se manje prčka po trbuhu i oko beba  :Rolling Eyes:  I ja sam planirala taj 4D u 24. tjednu, pa nisam otišla, prekosutra imam jedan običan, najobičniji kod moje soc gin - pa opet ne mogu nakon toga neko vrijeme da ne bi bilo pre često i tako mi se čini da neću potrošit tih 500 kuna na to... A onda me opere grižnja savjesti - htjela bih djeci u naslijedstvo ostaviti onaj filmić iz njihovog života u mom trbuhu... Nisam pametna šta radit...
BTW bila sam na OGTT testu i preživjela nekako. Bilo mi je mučno nakon one slatke tekućine, a nakon dva sata sam u lab dopalila sa kroasanom i čokoladnim mlijekom i nisam ni uspjela izać iz doma zdravlja - već sam grizla kroasan  :Grin:

----------


## mirna26

cure..može li pomoć..da li ima cura koje su imale veliku betu sa jednom bebom rano kao ja i da su rodile zdravo dijete?hvata me uzasna paranoja...ja imam 14dnt 1900

----------


## zlatica

pozdrav!evo da se i ja pridružim ovom veselom društvancu!
danas mi je 16+5 i mogu reć da se pooooooolako opuštam!
mirna,ima dosta cura s visokom betom...meni je bila 14 dnt 2262,jedna beba!Ne trebaš paničarit,bar ne zbog bete!

----------


## Šiškica

> cure..može li pomoć..da li ima cura koje su imale veliku betu sa jednom bebom rano kao ja i da su rodile zdravo dijete?hvata me uzasna paranoja...ja imam 14dnt 1900


Mirna ženo daj se smiri.. :Love:   ne pravi problem gdje ga nema..  :Cool: 
Uživaj..Naravno da ima cura s tako velikom betom.. Nosile du i i jednog i po dva bebonje i bilo sve ok..
Treba ti se beta samo pravilno duplati ništ drugo!!  :Yes:

----------


## mirna26

ok.hvala vam cure.smirile ste me.mislim da se tamo radilo o slobodnoj beti a to je nešto drugo.joj..samo se nadm da necu još neku glupost izmislit.

----------


## andream

Evo ja danas podigla nalaze urina i krvi (vezano za jetrene probe i kreatinin)  - sve je u referentnim vrijednostima. Ova trudnoća postaje dosadna, u pozitivnom smislu naravno  :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

bravo andream...samo neka bude dosadna i dalje :Smile: )

----------


## KLARA31

> Mirna ženo daj se smiri..  ne pravi problem gdje ga nema.. 
> Uživaj..Naravno da ima cura s tako velikom betom.. Nosile du i i jednog i po dva bebonje i bilo sve ok..
> Treba ti se beta samo pravilno duplati ništ drugo!!


POtpuno se slažem sa šiškicom! Moja je bila 13.dan 651,pa ako se dupla znači 14. bi bila 1300,pa nitko nije ni posumnjao na blizance,nego jednostavno je rano bila implatancija,kao što je rano bila i ovulacija i razvio se embrij skoro u blastocistu za 3 dana,pretpostavljam da je rana impl. pošto je sve tako brzo išlo.

----------


## mirna26

da..najvjerojatnije...ma razvijala se turbo...čak se podijelila tik pred transferom...to je mamina beba....žuri ko i mama :Laughing: ....samo nek ne bude brzopleta ko mama..hehe.....možda joj se tak žuri da bu već gotova sa razvojem u 7. mjesecu trudnoće..hehehehhe..joj šta mi sada pada na pamet.... :Laughing: ...šalim se naravno..ne daj ti bože još i to :Laughing:

----------


## Jesen82

> cure..može li pomoć..da li ima cura koje su imale veliku betu sa jednom bebom rano kao ja i da su rodile zdravo dijete?hvata me uzasna paranoja...ja imam 14dnt 1900


dobro u nesvjest nisam pala kada sam ti vidjela post :Laughing:  pogledaj moj potpis :Wink:  ne brini i sve će biti ok :Wink: 

i molim te bez ovakvih šokovitih izjava...imam još 6 tjedana do kraja...da me herc prije toga ne čopi:D

----------


## mirna26

hhahahahaha...ne znam zašto, ali sve mi je komično (naravno do trenutka kada nešto izmislim i padnem u duuuuuuuuuuboku depru).....samo se nadam da tih depremirajućih trenutaka neće biti previše..
e jesen jesen.....neću te više šokiravat..hehhehehe....neće te herc..hehehehhe..prije će mene :Smile: )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Evo ja danas podigla nalaze urina i krvi (vezano za jetrene probe i kreatinin) - sve je u referentnim vrijednostima. Ova trudnoća postaje dosadna, u pozitivnom smislu naravno


Super! U prvoj trudnoći ti nije bilo dosadno.
Moji nalazi nisu baš najbolji. Malo sam anemična.

----------


## Mojca

> Super! U prvoj trudnoći ti nije bilo dosadno.
> Moji nalazi nisu baš najbolji. Malo sam anemična.


Evo onda teme za tebe.  :Smile:  
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/67676-Manjak-željeza

----------


## Mia Lilly

Je, je , vidjela sam. Hvala Mojca

----------


## Sumskovoce

*mirna26* smiri se draga, čeka te dugih 9 mjeseci čekanja, milion pitanja, dvojbi, sumnji i nadanja - nije OK da pregoriš odmah nakon bete  :Love:  Sve će bit OK s bebolincem i beta ti i nije neka teatralno visoka pa da se pitaš hoće li beba bit normalna (ne znam ni od kud ti takvo pitanje). Šta bi rekla da si kao ja vidjela betu od 11 tisuća ili kao Ambra od 40 tisuća? OK; naše bete su bile dvojčeki na 20 dnt, ali svejedno se objema zavrtilo u glavi od silnih znamenki. Samo cool - opusti se i uživaj - to si dugo čekala  :Heart:  
*Klara* beta se dupla svaki drugi dan, tako da ako je na 13 dnt beta 650, na 15dnt bi trebala biti oko 1300 - da ne bi bilo zabune  :Grin:  BTW Kako si ti? Je li stalo brljavljenje? 
*zlatice* dobrodošla  :Very Happy:

----------


## đurđa76

eto da se i mi malo javimo,danas smo 14+4,sve je i dalje u redu :Klap: ,bebica se lijepo razvija,a pomalo i mama sve mi se čini :Razz: .dobili smo prvu 4d sličicu i to moram posebno pohvaliti jer doktorica koja mi vodi trudnoću je na kraju pregleda sama napravila na 4d i nismo ništa extra doplaćivali(čitam da neki plaćaju i po 500-tinjak kuna), i tatek je bio sa nama,kaže mu ona da je bebač zasada na njega sudeći po frizuri, :Laughing: ,
i mi kupili Biobazu i počinjemo se mackat

----------


## seka35

evo da se i ja malo javim. Danas smo 35+1 i sad cekam utorak da budem 36 tjedan ,pa cu na ultrazvuk da vidim sta ce mi reci dr.
  s obzirom da imam serklaz i pijem gynipral dr. mi je rekao da cu sa 36 nedjelja da prestanem sa gynipralom ,a planira skinuti serklaz u 38 nedjelji tj. ako izdrzim do tad.
 ja bih najvise voljela kad bi me porodio odmah u 36 ,ali eto ako izdrzim do 38 tako planira.
jedva cekam utorak  ,pa cu sve bolje znati

----------


## andream

seka, uvijek je bolje što duže ostati 2 u 1. Ja sam u prvoj T hospitalizirana sa 36 tjedana i imala sam sve predispozicije za što skoriji porod (višak plodne vode, natečenost, proteini, tlak...), svaki je dan bio na vagi bi-li-ne-bi li porodili. Izgurali smo do 38 tt i to se pokazalo najbolje za bebicu, mama je više manje kasnije došla k sebi. Zato - znam da je pred kraj već koma, ali uvijek sve najbolje za bebicu  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

Eto vidiš ja bila uvjerena svaki dan da se dupla...ok sam,brljavljenj smeđeg nije stalo,a ima i svježe krvi malo nekada i 3 dana zaredom,nekada 1 u 7 dana....jedva čekam uzv za tjedan dana,to će mi bit 12+3  :Smile: )

Šta mislite oće mi reć da prestanem sa utrog. ili zbog brljavljenja neće?

----------


## mirna26

ma sve u redu šumsko...krivo sam pročitalama...i najboljima se desi9 :Smile: )))HEHEHE

----------


## đurđa76

> Eto vidiš ja bila uvjerena svaki dan da se dupla...ok sam,brljavljenj smeđeg nije stalo,a ima i svježe krvi malo nekada i 3 dana zaredom,nekada 1 u 7 dana....jedva čekam uzv za tjedan dana,to će mi bit 12+3 )
> 
> Šta mislite oće mi reć da prestanem sa utrog. ili zbog brljavljenja neće?


mislim da će ti produžiti utrogestan,ja nisam imala nikakva krvarenja ali mi je on propisan do 32 tjedna

----------


## prag

što se tiče utrogestana sve ovisi o dr. 
mislim da klinika PFC propisuje do 32 tt ( osim Đurđe i faith iz PFC ima do 32 tt..pa valjda je to pravilo dr Lazarovske..) a Pronatal do 16 tt.

----------


## pretorija

Ja sam bila u PFC i koristila samo 12tjedana

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

što se tiče utrića...mislim da je to sve individualno...ja sam se počela "skidati" s utrića od 11 do 16 tt...postepeno...svakih 7 dana sam izbacivala po jedan bombončić  :Smile: ...samo slušajte svog ginića  :Smile: 

Imam curke jedno pitanjce vezano za*  heparin(fragmin)*....ja sam sad u 19 tt i trbuh mi postaje lagano zaobljen a bockam se još uvijek u trbuh...sad me zanima ja bih se prebacivala na ruku jer mi nekako nije napeto više se bockati u trbuh, pomalo me strah...znam da se neće ništa dogoditi, al ipak....što me zapravo zanima jel se mogu sadmo prebaciti na ruku ili da idem kombinaciju jedan dan trbuh pa ruka ili tak nešto....sad sam svašta napisala, valjda ćete me shvatiti  :Smile:

----------


## patuljchica

> što se tiče utrogestana sve ovisi o dr. 
> mislim da klinika PFC propisuje do 32 tt ( osim Đurđe i faith iz PFC ima do 32 tt..pa valjda je to pravilo dr Lazarovske..) a Pronatal do 16 tt.


meni u PFC-u nisu ništa rekli... Dalje trudnoću vodim u zg. Utrogestan sam pila, prema uputi doktora, sve do 23tt.

----------


## mirna26

Draga...oćeš ti isprazniti maibox već jednom??

----------


## mirna26

> što se tiče utrića...mislim da je to sve individualno...ja sam se počela "skidati" s utrića od 11 do 16 tt...postepeno...svakih 7 dana sam izbacivala po jedan bombončić ...samo slušajte svog ginića 
> 
> Imam curke jedno pitanjce vezano za* heparin(fragmin)*....ja sam sad u 19 tt i trbuh mi postaje lagano zaobljen a bockam se još uvijek u trbuh...sad me zanima ja bih se prebacivala na ruku jer mi nekako nije napeto više se bockati u trbuh, pomalo me strah...znam da se neće ništa dogoditi, al ipak....što me zapravo zanima jel se mogu sadmo prebaciti na ruku ili da idem kombinaciju jedan dan trbuh pa ruka ili tak nešto....sad sam svašta napisala, valjda ćete me shvatiti



draga isprazni mailbox..nereš primat poruke!

----------


## KLARA31

32tt to je skoro cila trudnoća,meni je već dopizd..., a vadila sam progesteron 21dc 7 puta do sada i svaki put je bio veći od 90, a gornja granica je 50 i nešto, to je dosta povišeno,nekako se mislim da meni on ne treba,dal da spominjem Š. da mi je uvik bio toliko visok,jer on nikada nije ni vidio te nalaze...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> draga isprazni mailbox..nereš primat poruke!


Obrisano  :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

klara..pa daj pitaj doktora i pokaži mu nalaze..sad i mene zanima..meni se isto to čini previše nekako...pa inačežuto tijelo proizvodi progesteron do cca 8tt u prirodnom slučaju..a onda poslije to radi posteljica....pa zašto onda to uzimati čak do 32tt??? :Shock: ....ovo do 16tt mi je nekak racionalnije iako mi se i to čini više mjera opreza...ne znam..kaj netko ima lošeg iskustva sa prestajanjem?jel netko prokrvario nakon toga?oprostite ako je već odgovoreno na ova pitanja

----------


## Mojca

Zato što postoje studije koje dokazuju da produženo uzimanje progesterona umanjuje opasnost od prijevremenog poroda. Neki doktori podržavaju tu studiju, neki ne... pa sad..

----------


## lasta

A koliko ja krvarim jos cu ga morati nastaviti piti i nakon poroda ufffffffffffff...ma ne mogu vise to gutati...ma i do kada se moram kljukati sa estrofemom?
Dr. mi je rekao do 12-og tjedna!!!! pretvoriti cu se u tabletu

----------


## prag_mm

isprike PFC-u, znači nije ni tamo svima jednaka terapija..dakle sve je to individualno kako kome.
meni je moj gin pojasnio kao što i mirna 26 kaže da posteljica počinje proizvoditi progesteron i da nema potrebe uzimati niti 12 tjedana. međutim poslije kako sam imala krvarenja 2x moj gin je rekao do 13 tt 3x2 a od 13 do 16 tt 3x1 vaginalno.

----------


## mirna26

lasta....hahaa...ma ne znam...ti kad pišeš..bilo kaj kad pišeš...ja krepanem od smijeha...bože kaj mi radiš ludo moja.. :Laughing: 
pa kaj krvariš?e hebemu miša...jel strašno?

ma uzimat cu ja utriće do kraja trudnoće ak treba....ne želim ništa prijevremeno..uh

----------


## prag

koliko je meni moj gin objasnio posteljica proizvodi progesteron i nema ga potrebe uzimati nakon što se posteljica formira međutim možda zbog predostrožnosti, krvarenja isl oni produže..ono što je sigurno sigurno..

----------


## lasta

Ma pocela sam krvariti 7-mi dan nakon vadenja bete i krvarim i sada.Malo jace malo slabije zavisi koliko se krecem taj dan. Koliko cu krvariti i do kada nemam pojma,ali to sam tako prihvatila i ne opterecujem se vise jako sa time. Ma biti ce sve dobro,prosao je jos jedan dan ostalo ih je jos dosta-dan po dan-uzivamo.

----------


## seka35

> seka, uvijek je bolje što duže ostati 2 u 1. Ja sam u prvoj T hospitalizirana sa 36 tjedana i imala sam sve predispozicije za što skoriji porod (višak plodne vode, natečenost, proteini, tlak...), svaki je dan bio na vagi bi-li-ne-bi li porodili. Izgurali smo do 38 tt i to se pokazalo najbolje za bebicu, mama je više manje kasnije došla k sebi. Zato - znam da je pred kraj već koma, ali uvijek sve najbolje za bebicu


andream ,dr. isto kaze daje najbolje izdrzati do 38 nedjelje ,ali i ja imam povisen tlak ,pa pijem lijekove ,posteljica zasrijela ,ali eto opet nekako guram. u petak idem na redovnu mjesecnu kontrolu ,pa cu vidjeti sta ce mi reci...
 a sto kazes sad pred kraj je bas postalo napeto ,pogotovo kad spavam ni sama ne znam kako se namjestiti ,ustajanje na wc ,muz kaze da stalno hrcem sto nikad nisam ,a valjda sto najvise spavam na ledima ,jel mi tako najbolje odgovara ... u svakom slucaju  bas mi je postalo tesko

----------


## KLARA31

> Ma pocela sam krvariti 7-mi dan nakon vadenja bete i krvarim i sada.Malo jace malo slabije zavisi koliko se krecem taj dan. Koliko cu krvariti i do kada nemam pojma,ali to sam tako prihvatila i ne opterecujem se vise jako sa time. Ma biti ce sve dobro,prosao je jos jedan dan ostalo ih je jos dosta-dan po dan-uzivamo.


A zašto ne miruješ doma,jel tebi prođe 3 dana zaredom da ne izlaziš iz kuće? Borba protiv hematoma je samo ležanje i ležanje. Ja izađem kad moram vadit krv ili nešto,i svako par dana ali doslovno odemo autom skoro do kafića. Rekla mi socij. gin kad sam išla po uputnice da niti šetnjice neradim do 12tjedna,dok opasnost ne prođe.

----------


## lasta

Klara uglavnom sam doma.Kod mene nema hematoma i nema naznaka gdje se krvari(nekako mi je doktorica rekla kako se to strucno kaze).Trudnoca je uredna i to je to. Zivim na 5-om katu bez lifta. Moram izaci jer trebam vaditi krv i to 3 puta. Dole gore i to je to. Dovoljno. Krvrim svaki dan(pa cak i kada imam malo tvrđu stolicu pa se moram malo napnuti-potok). Stalno sam doma jer od svega ubija me 5-ti kat. Po stepenicama kao nonica polako kat po kat,niti ne nosim nista. Tako je i tako idemo dan za danom. Sada sam 3 dana malo na selu tako da se tamo odmaram,nemam stepenica,šetam se i uzivam. Ma proci ce i to. Ako se budem previse time opterecivala poluditi cu.

----------


## mirna26

> Klara uglavnom sam doma.Kod mene nema hematoma i nema naznaka gdje se krvari(nekako mi je doktorica rekla kako se to strucno kaze).Trudnoca je uredna i to je to. Zivim na 5-om katu bez lifta. Moram izaci jer trebam vaditi krv i to 3 puta. Dole gore i to je to. Dovoljno. Krvrim svaki dan(pa cak i kada imam malo tvrđu stolicu pa se moram malo napnuti-potok). Stalno sam doma jer od svega ubija me 5-ti kat. Po stepenicama kao nonica polako kat po kat,niti ne nosim nista. Tako je i tako idemo dan za danom. Sada sam 3 dana malo na selu tako da se tamo odmaram,nemam stepenica,šetam se i uzivam. Ma proci ce i to. Ako se budem previse time opterecivala poluditi cu.


ne se opterećivati si čula....neeeeeee....dobra lasta...fino ti sve laganini...ako dr kaže da je uredno..onda je uredno...samo pazi više na sebe nego mi ostale i to je to.....pusa u čelo da ti bude lakše.......

----------


## prag

cure, je li tko od vas imao problema s zubnim mesom tj upalom zubnog mesa? mene zadnja 2-3 dana jako bole zube kao da će mi ispasti, meso mi je natečeno, crveno. čitala sam da je to normalno u trudnoći. nisam išla u zubara već sam samo kupila c vitamina ( bio c od dietpharma ) i stavljam kriške limuna na zube ( jer mi je tako rekao zubar kad sam imala upalu davno prije trudnoće da c vit pomaže ) i mućkam s čajem od kadulje.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Drage moje vratila se s kontrole i opet je sve OK, jedan je dečko na zadak i on ima 700 grama, drugi dečko na glavu i on ima 800 grama. Zavtorena sam, nalaz urinokulture sterilan, nalaz krvi super. Trebam i dalje paziti na prehranu i to je sve. Sretna sam i zadovoljna kako mišići napreduju  :Smile:  

*seka35* hrabro sada, još malo i finiš ovog slatkog iščekivanja!

----------


## mirna26

prag..pa i meni su zubi nekako osjetljiviji i desni krvare više...do sada nisu...a tak je rano...slažem se za kadulju ....a možda da ispireš i sa vodicom na usta...ako te iritira onda nemoj.
šumsko..joj kako lijepa vijest....ma predivno... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## alma_itd

Za probleme sa zubnim mesom-koristite meku zubnu cetkicu,i cetkajte i zubno meso,naravno lagano.Moze se ispirati sa cajem od zalfije on je uvijek dobar,ali ja preporucujem svojim pacijentima Parodontax zubnu pastu jer je ona bas protiv krvarenja desni-slanog je okusa pa je malo cudna ali je najbolja.Preporucuje se i svakodnevno ciscenje prostora izmedju zubi i desni sa onim malim uskim cetkicama(vjerovatno ih ima kupiti u DM),ne uplasiti se kad pocne krvariti,nakon par dana ce se postepeno smanjivati,samo dalje nastaviti sa najmanje 2X dnevno.Krvarenje desni je poslijedica hormonalne promjene u trudnoci,na koje se individualno reaguje.

----------


## mirna26

vidiš,meni parodontax niš ne djeluje...samo imam najmekšu četkicu i super mi je...ispirem sa onom najjačom vodicom za usta navečer...listerine...
da da..hormoni čuda rade....meni je stomić rekao da implantat zuba nikako ne radi u trudnoći jer je meso naotečeno i jače krvari..

----------


## patuljchica

ja sam i prije trudnoće imala problema s krvarenjem zubnog mesa. Sada (začudo) čini mi se da se stanje popravilo (?!). Inače, uvijek koristim Paradontax zubnu pastu i super je! Treba biti uporan, da se vidi efekt, ali sigurno pomaže. Isto tako, ispiranje usta čajem od kadulje je super. Što se tiče četkica za zube, ja preporučam one za masažu zubnog mesa - ja koristim medium a ne soft sa onim gumiranim nastavkom  od Johnson&Jonhnson (ima u DM za kupiti za oko 30-ak kn).

----------


## prag

ok hvala na savjetima. Parodontax zubnu pastu koristim odavno jer sam imala problema s zubima i prije trudnoće. samo me nikad nije ovako jako boljelo i krvarilo kao sad. nisam mogla spavati zadnje 2 noći od boli. da, ti hormoni čuda čine..morati ću kupiti novu četkicu mekaniju ( koje sve preporučate osim Johnson-ove ).
Listerine isto imam doma ali nisam bila sigurna smijem li ga koristiti u trudnoći..
u apoteci su mi preporučili http://www.gengigel.eu/hr/proizvodi-...l/gengigel-gel   imate li iskustva s njim, je li tko koristio?

----------


## mirna26

pa čuj..taj jaki listerine ja promučkam..manje od propisanih 30sec jer nemrem izdržat :Shock: i onda nakon toga isperem nekoliko puta doooooobro sa običnom vodom iz slavine...da mi ne bi kaj u želudac otišlo dok gutam...pa mislim da tako ne bi trebalo biti problema..

----------


## patuljchica

> ok hvala na savjetima. Parodontax zubnu pastu koristim odavno jer sam imala problema s zubima i prije trudnoće. samo me nikad nije ovako jako boljelo i krvarilo kao sad. nisam mogla spavati zadnje 2 noći od boli. da, ti hormoni čuda čine..morati ću kupiti novu četkicu mekaniju ( koje sve preporučate osim Johnson-ove ).
> Listerine isto imam doma ali nisam bila sigurna smijem li ga koristiti u trudnoći..
> u apoteci su mi preporučili http://www.gengigel.eu/hr/proizvodi-...l/gengigel-gel   imate li iskustva s njim, je li tko koristio?


Gengigel koristi moj tata, od kog sam i ja nasljedila probleme sa zubnim mesom. Mama se zaklinje da je supeeer i da pomaže. Samo, ja ne znam dal se smije u trudnoći uzimati, pa ti nisam ni pisala. Ako kažu ljekarni da može... valjda one znaju. Moj problem očito nije tako jak kao tvoj, pa ga uspjevam držati pod kontrolom paradontaxom i masažnom četkicom, za gengigelom nisam posezala. Moram priznati da mene (fala Bogu) nikad nije tako boljelo da ne mogu spavati (?!).
U svakom slučaju - drž se!

----------


## KLARA31

lasta imaš pravo,stalno u kući je za poludit,ja sam na 3 katu bez lifta i baš stepenice neke velike,nekada ih jedva izguram, a šta ćemo,izdržat ćemo  :Smile: 

kadulja je opasna u trudnoći! Meni je super pasta sensodine i eksta mekana četkica za zube,i tako mi ne krvare desni, to je dobitna kombinacija za moje desni.

----------


## prag

evo čitam na web stranici od gengigela da je potpuno prirodna stvar. ali eto mislila sam prvo probati s c vitaminom, limunom, kaduljom. ali ako ne prođe morati ću uzeti g. 
patuljchice koju masažnu četkicu ti koristiš?

----------


## prag

klara znam za kadulju, ne smije se piti jer može doći do kontrakcija maternice. navodno su tako u davna doba se izazivali pobačaji. 
samo ja je ne pijem već samo promućkam  :Smile:  pa valjda ne može se toliko apsorbirati u tijelo preko usta..

----------


## Beti3

*prag* ja sam koristila kapi za desni ove:
http://www.jgl.hr/proizvodi/bezrecep...a-desni-30-ml/

Staviš na prst i protrljaš desni. Izvrsno je. Ali, ipak pitaj da li ti smiješ te trave ( petoprst, mira i paprena metvica), jer iako su u malim količinama, ne znam da li svaka trudnica smije.)

----------


## Vojvođanka

cure, samo da vas u letu sve pozdravim i zahvalim na čestitkama!!!!!!!!!!
imam pune ruke posla s malim zamotuljkom, čini mi se da sam stalno s cicama u zraku  :Smile:  a u pauzama se previjamo i brišemo guzu! 
spavam cca 4-5h po noći i to ne u komadu, koji sat nadoknadim po danu i to vam je to! ali jedan osmjeh mog Miška i sve se zaboravi, ništa nije teško...
čak i porod lagano blijedi.......

----------


## Makica

vojvođanka, tako te je lijepo citati! jedva cekam da i ja bacim pogled na moje male anđele, aaaaaa!
sumskica, cestitam na super pregledu, samo neka rastu, misevi mali! neka tako bude i dalje!

----------


## Mojca

Vojvođanka, samo nek su cice u akciji!  :Smile:  
Ljubac malom mišku!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bugaboo

Vojvođanka uzivaj u malenom misku :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mirna26

> Vojvođanka uzivaj u malenom misku


potpisujem!

curke..nisam našla nigdje na rodi dali smijem farbati kosu prva tri mjeseca?nedgje sam čitala da su cure farbale,ali većina je izbjegavala ili barem radila pramenove jer ne dopire do tjemena...ja se bojim i nekak ne bih riskirala...ima li tko kakva saznanja i informacije?bila bih vam zahvalna..znam da je mojoj sestrični ginekologica u njemačkoj rekla kako farbanje nije dozvoljeno...e sad

----------


## mirna26

našla našla......pa mišljena su podijeljena...zato ću raditi pramenove...a šta ćeš..pih

----------


## alma_itd

Evo i nas sa UZ.Sve je ok,duzina do zatka 13cm,skace tamo-ovamo,jos ima prostora :Laughing:  i saznali smo o kome je rijec-bit cu mama jednom djecaku :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mirna26

waaaaaaaaaaaaa....prekrasno alma..tako mi je drago...čeestitam ti od srca tebi i tm :Zaljubljen:

----------


## alma_itd

Hvala,ja nisam nesto izndenadjena,ali je MM  sturen totalno :Laughing:  Sutra moram vaditi krv i urin,ono standardno,ali ce mi raditi i pretragu na spinu bifidu.Nesto se ne sjecam da je to iko spominjao ovdje na forumu da je radio ili mi je promaklo :Shock: Sutra idem navece kod kucnog dr. da vadim krv pa cu ga pitati jel to mozda ovdje standardna pretraga.

----------


## mirna26

to se možda radi ženama iznad 35 znaš......
kaj mužić nije htio dečkića?? :Smile: pa po če si slutila da je dečkić?dobiješ neko šesto čulo?hehe...ja mislim da je curica..znam da je rano za to..ali imam neki filing

----------


## alma_itd

Jos dok sam lezala na stolu nakon ET imala sam neki osjecaj da je musko(inace nisam bas ''intuitivni'' tip).Koliko znam amniocenteza se radi kod zena preko 35,nisam znala za spinu :Shock: Jeli neko radio to vec od cura na forumu?

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Vojvođanka*, pusa malenom Mišku!
*Alma*, bravo za dečka! U zadnje vrijeme su se curke zaredale.

----------


## Inesz

Alma, bravo za maleckog!!!
Spina bifida je otvorena neuralna cijev-tj. rascjep kralješnice koja tako nezatvorena čini da je dio središnjeg živčanog sustava-leđna moždina otvorena i nezaštićena.  Ultrazvuk vioke rezolucije može otkriti spinu bifidu, ali i biokemijskim pretragama-mjerenjem alfa-feto proteina (protein koji se mjeri u double testu, ali može i kao samostalna pretraga, izvan dvostrukog testa). Uglavnom, uzimanje folne kiseline u ranoj trudnoći smanjuje vjerojatnost pojave spine bifide i drugih neuroloških oštećenja.

----------


## mirna26

hehe..inesz mi je legenda..ma almu brine zašto su joj preporučili to...pretpostavljam da alma vec zna kaj je spina bifida...smiješna si mi....

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Jos dok sam lezala na stolu nakon ET imala sam neki osjecaj da je musko(inace nisam bas ''intuitivni'' tip).Koliko znam amniocenteza se radi kod zena preko 35,nisam znala za spinuJeli neko radio to vec od cura na forumu?


Ja se stvarno ne sjećam da je netko spominjao ili radio ovaku pretragu. Kako se uopće radi takva pretraga? Vađenjem krvi?
Možda je to standardna pretraga u Belgiji.

----------


## mirna26

našla sam u vezi toga...da..kao ženama iznad 35 najverojatnije umjesto amniocenteze prvo rade neinvazivne postupke a to je vađenje alfa fetoproteina iz krvi(njea proizvosi fetus) i na temelju toga vide dal postoji rizik za bilo šta..ako postoji onda se potvrđuje amniocentezom..

----------


## alma_itd

Uh znam sta je Spina imala sam na zalost priliku da par tih slucajeva i vidim uzivo :Crying or Very sad:  Ja sam dr. pitala kad sam bila 14tt trebam li na amniocentezu jer imam 35 god i on je rekao da prvo vadim krv za kombinirani(Uz je bio ok,NN 1,1mm,nosna kost prisutna i sve ostalo sto treba),nalaz kombiniranog bio Ok,nema indikacija za amniocenezu i ja se smirila,kad danas mi rece za ovaj drugi test.E sad zaokruzio je na svojoj standardnoj uputnici da uradim taj alfa-feto protein,Toxoplazmozu IgG,Toxoplazmozu IgM(to je u dijelu za prenatalno ispitivanje izmedju 15 i 18 tt).Prosli put mi je radjena kontrola slobodnog beta hormona i PAPP-A-to je bilo ono vezano za Down.Uh jedva cekam sutra da pitam kucnog dr. jel to kod njih standard.

----------


## dani82

*Vojođanka*  :Heart: 
*Sumskice* super za dečkiće koji lijepo napreduju.
*Alma* uživaj u radosnoj vijesti i probaj se što više opustiti i ne misliti na te pretrage,  to su obično rutinske pretrage čiji će rezutati sigurno ispasti zadovoljavajući  :Wink: 
*Prag* ja cijelu trudnoću muku mučim s zubnim mesom. Krvari prilikom svakog pranja, ponekad dok jedem nešto tvrđe (recimo jabuku), a ponekad i samo od sebe. Meni se čini da neke velike pomoći i nema, barem u mom slučaju. Koristim mekanu četkicu, Paradontax sam koristila mjesecima i na kraju odustala od njega jer nikakve rezultate nije davao, a meni ima tako fuj fuj okus da jednostavno više nisam mogla s njim prati zube i naravno tu je i Listerin koji mi je zakon! Eto i ništa mi nije pomoglo, zubno meso mi je u tako očajnom stanju da mi se čini da se počelo i povlačit malo i sada imam i rupu između jedinica. 

Moj pregled je prošao ok, rađen je samo ginekološki pregled i ctg tako da nisam vidjela svoju buhtlicu i ne znam koliko je velika.. Koliko sam shvatila nisam još otvorena samo je cerviks smekšan. U nalazu mi piše ovako: "R dio održan sakroponiran, smekšan. Gl." ... pa ako netko zna što točno znači, nek piše. Kontrola za tjedan dana.

----------


## mirna26

alma...sad cu ja tebi morat rec...daaaaaj ženo stani i nemoj se živcirati..pa bolje da radis nego ne..po mom...zar je bitno dal je standard?ko ga šljivi..obavit ces to i gotovo..pusa za sreću
 :Zaljubljen: 
curke..daaaajte recite koja od vas ima noćne orgazme na koje nemre utjecat..ja ih imam kad sanjam neke perverzije..i onda me probudi lagano grčenje maternice..malo boli ali prođe...jedno 3 minute.....strah me da ne odbacim bebača..je li to imala koja od vas i da je ostalo sve u redu :Shock: pliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiz help...to me baš počelo brinut....bemu miša. :Mad:

----------


## prag_mm

Evo dobra vijest i za nas,

Nasa bebica se odlucila sinoc javiti po prvi put! Prekrasan osjecaj!!! Nevjerojatno je da je to odlucila napraviti nakon mog milovanja i tepanja da nam se javi!!!
Nakon toga trudnica je otisla do kuhinje i beba se javila.Beba je prava gurmanica na tatu nije ni cudo  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## hop

Mirna 26, ka imam problema sa noćnim orgazmima i grčenjem i to sat i dva i to baš jako i bila sam na pregledu poslje toga i sve je u redu.

----------


## hop

Nego htijela sam vas pitati cure, uglavnom bila ssam u srijedu popodne na pregledu kod gina i sve je u redu, ali u četvrtak popodne me je tako počelo boliti prvo dole u trbuhu ko pred mengu šarafiti to je trajalo neki pol sata i dosta je frkalo i onda počelo u leđima dole nisko, pa se malo smirilo u leđima i sada kako sam se probudila opet danas , ma još u krevetu sam osjetila da me leđa bole, trbuh dole sada ne boli, nego leđa.
Mislim si da nije od pregleda od srijede jer dosta me bolilo kada me gledao i kada sam završila sa pregledom par minut ame bolilo ali je prestalo.
Ili da li je moguće da me boli je jučer danas bi trebela dobiti drugu mengu da nisam ostala trudna, neznma jel to ima kakve veze ili neznam šta je ?
Ali nije da me sada bolilo često do sada, pa sam se zato iznenadila!

----------


## mirna26

huuuuuuuh...sad mi je lakše.....hvala hop....a da znaš samo kakve perverzije sanjam..toliko sam očajna da čak i to sanjam...ali ne želim čak ni mužu reći kaj sanjam jer me sram....ja se u snu oslobodim i totalno zaboravim da sam T.joooooj kaj mi radi moj mišić..joooj..cccccccc :Smile: )))))))..nemojte me pitat kaj sanjam..sram me totalno

----------


## mirna26

hop...koliko su meni curke rekle..povremena grčenja su u redu...recimo kod mene pregled ginekološki (prije T) znao boliti i cijeli dan osjetim još bol u maternici...kaj se ne širi maternica?ipak ona mora rasti...moja jedna kolegica je imala konstantne grčeve  u prvom tromjesječju i rodila je zdravo dijete

----------


## Šiškica

mirna26  malo prolistaj unazad ovu temu već smo pisale i dalje savjete  :Grin:

----------


## hop

Znam , ali nisam imala baš grčenja, i sada tak nakon duljeg vremena odjednom i dosta, malo me brine a i ta leđa sad ne prestaju, tak me bole dole nisko kao kada trebam dobiti, sva sreća trbuh je bolio pol sata dosta, al pol sata , al leđa ne popuštaju od jučer.

----------


## mirna26

ma ja mislim da je sve u redu hop..nazovi svog dr-a da se smiriš ...preporučujem

šiškica.... ja ti imam grčeve po noći od par minuta nakon tih ludih snova na koje nemrem utjecat :Sad: ...kaj ce mi savjeti kad nisam ja kriva već mišić u buši :Smile: ))daj njemu koji savjet :Smile: )hehehe

----------


## KLARA31

Tako mi je lipo čitat kako se snalazite sa bebicama,kako je prošao uzv ili kako osjetite bebicu u stomaku  :Smile: 

vas dvi preestanite o erotskim snovima,ja sam ih imala kada ste ih prvi put spomenile i probudili me grčevi u maternici,zato pssst o toj temi  :Laughing:

----------


## mirna26

:Laughing: uh kak cemo se keksat za par mjeseci...fiiiiijuuuuuuu....huhuuuuuuu :Klap:  :Laughing: meni se keksa keksa i keksa :Laughing:

----------


## prag_mm

> uh kak cemo se keksat za par mjeseci...fiiiiijuuuuuuu....huhuuuuuuumeni se keksa keksa i keksa



hihihih nije ni nama lako vjerujte nam  :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

> uh kak cemo se keksat za par mjeseci...fiiiiijuuuuuuu....huhuuuuuuumeni se keksa keksa i keksa


Proći će te pred kraj.  :Wink:

----------


## mirna26

misliš?hm....MM će jadan dobit slom živaca ak bude tako :Smile: )

----------


## KLARA31

hehe mm nakon svakog uzv pita šta je rekao gin za seks,a ja idem na uzv zato što krvarim,stvarno je optimista  :Laughing: 

nego jel ok piti mineralnu vodu u trudnoći? nekada mi baš paše zbog želuca,al ne znam jel ona poželjna za pit

----------


## lasta

Ja dođem vidjeti sta ima novoga a ovdje samo neki keks..........oooooooooooooooo.....a ja se pitam kada ce ti orgazmicki snovi................
Bila sam po nalaze i ono pise e.coli-s(ja mislila sterilno :Laughing: ) i  doktorica mi uvali jos tableta :Razz: 
Šiškice bravo za curku....bas prekrasno

----------


## lasta

alma i tebi :Klap:  mislim vama za deckica

----------


## Šiškica

mirna26 , MM je ohladio od keksića.. al ja nisam, tako da se guštam u tim snovima... :Grin:   (nažalost samo u snovima)

Moj savijet od prije je nemoj prkidati orgazam jer će ti grčevi biti još gori.. nego draga odradi ga i opust se (uživaj) .. s vremenom više neće biti grčeva nakon takvih snova, barem je kod mene tako ..(mislim negdje od 16tt)..

----------


## Mojca

Cure... vidim da se pripremate za orgazmički porod.  :Wink: 
http://www.orgasmicbirth.com

----------


## prag_mm

cure ovo pod prag_mm se javlja moj mužić. prati forum od početka a sad je odlučio otvoriti svoj profil.  :Smile: 
jučer ( točno punih 20 tjedana ) nam se prvi put javila bebica udarcem na dnu trbuha pa je on požurio i prije mene vam javio. naravno tko sretniji od nas. 
sljedeći uzv nam je u utorak. jedva čekam vidjeti bebicu jer je 3D uzv ali isto strahujem hoće li sve biti ok. 
zubi su mi malo bolje. čini mi se da je kadulja najviše pomogla.

----------


## prag

haha muž me je totalno zbunio, tek kad sam poslala poruku vidim da je još bio prijavljen njegov profil.

----------


## Sumskovoce

mojca dokumentarac je odlican,imam ga. Jesi pogledala? Probaj pogledat i trailer za Birth as we know it. Isto super! Prag bravo za sloznost s tm-om

----------


## Mojca

Ma nisam ga pogledala, ne mogu ga kupiti na Amazonu, jer živim na krivom mjestu.  :Sad:  
Pogledala sam sve trailere i isječke na jubito-u.  :Wink:  A baš bi ga htjela vidjeti, pogotovo sad kad su mi u Feldbachu dali blagoslov da budem u vodi. 

Hvala na preporuci, vidjela sam i taj trailer, fantastično! Onaj spiralni pokret mi itekako ima smisla.

----------


## andream

Mojca, ti još jaaaako sitno brojiš... ja sam na tvoj današnji dan, točno u 38.tt rodila  :Smile:

----------


## seka35

evo i ja juce bila na svojoj redovnoj kontroli. danas brojim 35+4 i dr.kaze da bebica raste ,nije nesto krupna ,ali sve u granicama. sad je teska 2500 gr. 
 juce mi je rekao da ce me porodiri carskim rezom i narucena sam ponovo za 15 dana na kontrolu ,a tad ce vjerovatno biti i porod ...
eto toliko za sada

----------


## Mojca

> Mojca, ti još jaaaako sitno brojiš... ja sam na tvoj današnji dan, točno u 38.tt rodila


Aha... naš doktor u Feldbachu je dežuran točno na termin, pa se mi nadamo da ćemo imati sreću i uhvatiti točno 40 tt.  :Smile:

----------


## hop

Cure, mene poslje pregleda vaginalnog boli dole u leđima i malo povremeno u trbuhu, al većunom u leđima u srijedu je bio pregled i od četvrtka me boli , jedino oreko noći se smiri, a i ovi dani su mi kada dobijam mengu, pa neznam dal ima to kakve veze, ali uglavno danas mi se malo onak kada sam se brisala pojavilo sa utrogestanima malo al malkoc onak smeđkastog.
Neznam šta je to sada, dal je moguće da je od pregleda u srijedu je bilo sve u redu?
Danas mi je 7+4

----------


## mirna26

pa meni s čini da može biti oboje...a da ti nazoveš dr-a?
ajd daj nazovi..

----------


## dani82

*seka35* kako to da idete na carski? Zbog nekog konkretnog razloga?

----------


## KLARA31

hop meni je uvik gin. naglašavao da je smeđi iscjedak ok u trudnoći, a što te bole leđa pa i to nije netipično,ne znam jel imaš zavaljenu maternicu,ja imam pa me zato boli u križima

----------


## mirna26

e da..klara imaš pravo..i ja imam zavaljenu maternicu pa me zato jače bole križa od drugih cura koje nemaju..da da....imaš pravo...kako se toga nisa sjetila...

----------


## lasta

Ma ja imam zavaljenu maternicu ali od kada sam pocela piti utrogestane jednostavno me nista vise ne boli,ponekad neki grc u maternici i to je to.
Kriza nista kao da ih nema,dok su me prije tako rasturavala da nisam od bolova mogla zaspati

----------


## hop

Cure došla sam sa hitne i sve je uredu, da imam zavaljenu maternicu i doktorica kaže dame od toga dosta više bili a za icjedak da je vjerojatno neka želica pukla, nego brine me krvna slika, leukociti su mi u srijedu bili na samoj granici 9.7 a danas u subotu 13.7, dosta su povišeni, a ne valja mi dosta toga ni segmentirani granulociti, limfociti, ni monociti, eritrociti sn, hemoglobin, hematoktrit, ma dosta toga, brinu me najviše ti leukociti, kako tak rastu, našla sam na internetu da se toleriraju do određene granice do 13, kako je vama bilo sa krvnom slikom i tim leukocitima?

----------


## Šiškica

povišeni leukociti su znak nekakve upale, koliko se sjećam... ( zadnji puta kad sam obraćala pažnju na njih i ja i doktori radilo se o upali slijepo crijeva) .. napravite detaljnije pretrage i nemoj se zezati trudna si..

----------


## lasta

Nemojmo panicariti ali poviseni leukociti u trudnoci su normalni. Treba se raspitati do koje granice. Jer kada sam bila kod dr jucer nesto je promrmljala da je to ok da su to normalne vrijednosti.Ali ne sjecam se vrijednosti. Idem malo proguglati

----------


## mirna26

hop...a kaj je sa urinom..odi daj urin za urinokulturu samo prije nemoj piti antibiotike...imaš li temperaturu iznad normale za trudnoću?leukociti mogu i od toga blago porasti.znam da upala mjehura ili asimptomatska bakterijurija zna raditi grčeve u maternici..pričala mi je moja gin...zato bih ja na tvom mjestu odmah to napravila....jutarnji urin,srednji mlaz u sterilnu posudu i sa upunicom za urinokulturu..to ti može da ti idr opće praxe.bakterije mogu biti uzrok trenutnom padu željeza tako da je to samo dok upala traje...

----------


## Šiškica

Mislim da ne bi trebala to pustiti, istraži, provjeri..

ne kažem da je nešt opasno , vjerojatno upalica..koju treba  što ranije sanirati..

Evo sad gledam svoj nalaz krvi i meni leukociti 8.7    ( Ref. interval od 3.4-9.7) 

Dobila sam antibiotike za upalu mjehura premda je KKS bila super , urinokultura sterilna, jedino u običnom urinu je bilo dosta bakterija i dosta leukocita ..

----------


## hop

Dala sam i urin danas i u redu je, al nije jutarnji, u utorak sam davala urin ujutro al ne urinokulturu i isto je bilo u redu.

----------


## hop

Temperaturu nemam.pa radila sam briseve i papa test i urinokluturu prije trudnoće i bilo ej sve u redu.

----------


## lasta

A ja budala ne procitam sve sta napises. Mozda bolje da me ne slusas :Evil or Very Mad: .
Odi lijepo u pon kod dr pa je pitaj,ovako lupanje glavom u zid ti bas ne pomaze.Recimo meni je krv dobra a urinokultura nije. 
Svakako istrazi,pitaj ali probaj se sada malo opustiti.Znam da te strah i da te lovi panika.Biti ce sve dobro,popij si salicu toplog mlijeka i lagano se smiri :Love:  :Love:

----------


## mirna26

prije trudnoće...a poslije trudnoće?možda si nečistim prstima ugurala utrogestan i eto ti...nije nešto strašno...ali brisevi se prate i u trudnoći..pogotovo ..uroplasma i mikoplazma koje znaju raditi grčeve...a i streptokok i e.coli isto...ponovi ti to i sada.zatraži doktora da ti ponovi.ja bih.
i urin može dobiti bakteriju naknadno...ti si dala urin u utorak,a kolko sam shvaila..grčevi su ti počeli u četvrtak...mogla bi  svejejdno urinokultuu ponovit i naglasit doktoru da napiše na uputnicu "identifikacijauzročnika ispod 10 na treću(3)".imaš li upalu grla možda?upalu zuba?sve to može dignuti leukocite..

----------


## mirna26

uglavnom nije ništa strašno...sve se stigne u ponedjeljak...počni pit brusnicu preventivno...ili bolje jesti u komadićima..veca je koncentracija..uvin h se ne preporuča trudnicama...pij i iscijeđen limun-limunadu jer vitamin c i kiselina ubijaju bakterije...to je sve što možeš za sada.....jel te i sada boli?grči?pij i Mg

----------


## lasta

Ma da te streptokoke i e.coli jako cesto dobivaju trudnice,nije strasno imam i ja. 
Vidjeti ces sve ce biti ok. Vit C protiv bestija....ma sve ce biti dobro mislimo na tebe....

----------


## hop

Pa nemam upalu ni grla ni zuba, urin sam i danas popodne dala.
A uvijek operem ruke, al eto ko zna.
Je da boli i sada,
Ajme sam neki problemi,
Al crp mi je uredu, i njega sam danas popodne vadila.

----------


## hop

Hvala vam puno cure!

----------


## lasta

draga ne brini,kako smo ja i mirna krenule -odmah cemo te izllijeciti :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mirna26

hehe..ne toliko vit c koliko kiselina..beštije mrrrrrze kiselo....
e ako je crp ok onda je to super....bravo!
pij ovo kaj sam ti rekla i otic ce one same :Smile: )

----------


## Mojca

Meni je dr. R. za "nešto bakterija" u urinu preporučio puno tekućine i 1 gram C vitamina dnevno.

----------


## patuljchica

hop, ja od početka trudnoće imam povišene leukocite - 12, 14,pa 18. Radila sve žive pretrage, sve ok, na kraju utvrdili da je ambrozija i konstantno kihanje i začepljen nos uzrok zadnjeg povišenja. Ovo prije pripisuje se normalnom povišenju u trudnoći (rekli su mi - pogotovo kod ivf postupaka jer nam i tu se dosta tijelo izmuči - stimulacija, punkcija... pa leukocutu skaču...). Samo nemoj paničarit i napravi sve pretrage koje dr misli da treba. Moja frendica je čitavu trudnoću imala leukocite 25, nisu joj ništa našli - neki dan rodila zdravog dečka...
Kaj se tiče bolova i smeđeg iscjetka - to ti tipično može biti od pregleda! Ja nakon svakog vaginalnog pregleda dolazim sebi dan-dva...  :Smile: 
opusti se...

----------


## seka35

[QUOTE=dani82;1974158]*seka35* kako to da idete na carski? Zbog nekog konkretnog razloga?[/QUO

dr, mi je rekao da nece nista puno da rizikuje ,kao puno smo  cekali na dijete , a kako sam ga mogla razumjeti  da je razlog i to sto je  potpomognuta oplodnja ...
ja sam inace podvezana od 27 tjedna i planira mi skinuti serklaz u 38 nedjelji ,a tad ce me i poroditi . kod mene je bebica jako nisko da je jedva uspio izmjeriti  glavicu  ,ali eto opet cu na carski...
 ma ,sve u svemu mi je bitno da moj djecak dode ziv i zdrav na svijet ,a ja cu se oporaviti ,jel sam ja veliki tvrdokozac...hahha

----------


## Mia Lilly

Povišeni leukociti su normalni u trudnoći. Meni su stalno povišeni i sve je uredu.

----------


## dani82

*Seka35* kao što kažeš najbitnije da tebi dođe tvoj sinček, a za ostalo ćeš lako  :Smile:

----------


## medeni

Draga* Hop*,čitam tvoje postove i kao da mene citiraš, sve osim iscjetka.Imala sam ultrazvuk 29.9., nalaz super, međutim sutradan ujutro bolovi, grčevi svugdje, u trbuhu desno, sredini, leđa i križa rasturaju.Tako 2, 3 puta dnevno i noću isto ali sve jača bol, uh..Dr. rekao viditi nalaz krvi, urina, sve obavljeno ali nalaza još nema-vikend, ha,ha.Shvatila sam i da mi je probava ovih dana usporenija pa i to pogoršava stvar ali to sam upravo riješila s mlakim Donatom :Smile: .Eto, jako nam je slično.Strah prisutan- prva trudnoća a sada ta nesnosna pulsirajuća bol.Ma koja menstruacija, to je mala beba za ovo a uz to tada to riješavam s analgeticima a sada samo magnezij..Sretno Hop, da bude sve u redu.Da, nisam pitala da li je to moguće zbog pregleda ali ima logike, maternica natečena, trbhuh napuhan pa je to pomalo invazivno.Valjda će biti u redu.Sorry za "iscrpan" mail. :Smile:

----------


## Sela

Moje praske curke,lijepo mi vas je citati na ovoj temi,uzdam se da ce sve boli,nedoumice i strahovi proci.

----------


## đurđa76

> Cure došla sam sa hitne i sve je uredu, da imam zavaljenu maternicu i doktorica kaže dame od toga dosta više bili a za icjedak da je vjerojatno neka želica pukla, nego brine me krvna slika, leukociti su mi u srijedu bili na samoj granici 9.7 a danas u subotu 13.7, dosta su povišeni, a ne valja mi dosta toga ni segmentirani granulociti, limfociti, ni monociti, eritrociti sn, hemoglobin, hematoktrit, ma dosta toga, brinu me najviše ti leukociti, kako tak rastu, našla sam na internetu da se toleriraju do određene granice do 13, kako je vama bilo sa krvnom slikom i tim leukocitima?


Hop ja sam isto imala povišene leukocite,radila sam nakon toga CRP da vidimo da li je neka upala,ali je sve u redu,a dr,je rekla 
da su leukociti povišeni od Decortina koji sam pila do 12 tjedna,piješ li ga i ti možda?

----------


## hop

Đurđa, ja pijem prednizon 1tabletu dnevno, neznam jel i prednizon isto ima takav utjecaj i moram ga piti do 12tj isto!
Crp je jučer bio u redu, manji je od 5.

----------


## patuljchica

> Đurđa, ja pijem prednizon 1tabletu dnevno, neznam jel i prednizon isto ima takav utjecaj i moram ga piti do 12tj isto!
> Crp je jučer bio u redu, manji je od 5.


E da, vidiš, to sam zaboravila da su mi rekli!  :Smile:  Bitno je da je CRP u granicama normale.
I Prednizon... da! Ako pročitaš upute (ako se ne varam, decortin naša alternativa - pa imaš upute na hrvatskom) vidjet ćeš da se radi o kortikosteroidima koji su po svojoj prirodi imunosupresivi. Dakle, smanjuju imunološki sustav organizma. Zato ti i piše da za vrijeme uzimanja lijeka treba više pripaziti da se ne izlažeš raznim zarazama... 
Kad to sve staviš u kontekst - imunološki sustav je oslabljen, leukociti to prepoznaju i "kreću u akciju", a tvoja krvna slika pokazuje povišene leukocite!  :Wink:  Ono što je bitno je da ponoviš nakon nekog vremena krvnu sliku, pa da se vidi što se dalje u trudnoći događa s tim leukocitima - jesu li se stabilizirali ili i dalje rastu...

----------


## prag

hop slažem s svime što je upravo napisala patuljchica. bitno da je crp u granicama normale, jer on je najbolji pokazatelj upale. 
kad su meni počeli rasti leukociti nakon postupka rekli su da može biti od prednizona ( pronatal daje 2,5mg 40 dana ) ( decortin je ista stvar kao i prednizon) a on smanjuje otpornost organizma i da su povišeni leukociti normalni u trudnoći.
međutim kako sam ja počela dobivati visoku temp 39 i jako kašljati leukociti su došli na 19,7 pa sam išla na hitnu pulmološku i ispalo je da imam upalu pluća. pila sam novocef 10 dana i sve se smirilo. 
sve se da izlječiti, nemoj se brinuti, imaju antibiotici koji se daju normalno u trudnoći kao što je npr novocef. 
ali možda ti nije ništa, dok nemaš simptome nikave upale, temperaturu, bolove, crp ok. Ponovi za par dana nalaze crp-a pa ćeš vidjeti s svojom dr. 
pozz drži se

----------


## hop

Prag, a da li je tebio bio povišen crp ili samo leukuciti, kad asi imala tu upalu pluća?

----------


## KLARA31

Meni su leukociti 12.8, još nisam nalaz pokazala doktoru,u sridu ću,ali sam na netu čitala da su ok povišeni leukociti za trudnice,a da utrogestan usporava probavu i to je poznato i često,zato što ga stavljamo vaginalno i on opušta i uljeni i crijeva... Donat Mg i meni olakšava ovaj problem.
Hop vjerojatno će ti opet radit briseve, i ja sam ih radila u 10 tt samo radi iscjetka.

----------


## mirna26

zanima me cure..kakve simptome ste imale oko 5zog tjedna trudnoće..ako računamo T od zadnjeg dans mensisa...ja baš ne osjećam bušu više...jel to loše?samo cice i laganu mučninu ujutro..

----------


## lasta

Ma niš, ni bolova u stomaku ni križa niš me više ne boli. Samo malo cike ali samo na jednoj strani

----------


## lasta

Sela baš super da si tu i da ovih 7-8 mjeseci dijelimo lijepe vijesti...nego ovdje su žene sa nekim orgazmičkim snovima....ja spavam po cijele dane pa niš :Rolling Eyes: ...možda skupa skužimo u čemu je štos :Grin:

----------


## mirna26

:Smile: ..ockej..sad mi je lakše..jedino mi je pogled na hranu gadljiv...još nisam došla u priliku povraćati..jedem manje zalogaje češće pa je lakše...ti?cice me bole ..obje :Smile: ..a ujutro najviše kad se dignem..valjda se zaleže prek noći :Smile: )))

----------


## lasta

Ma od ovih silnih tableta stomak mi se okrece,ujutro cim se ustanem moram nesto pojesti ali isto mi pocinje malo  raditi uffff osjecaj.Pa jedem malo ali stalno.
Kada sam ostala trudna imala sam samo 49kg. Onda sam izgubila apetit i dva sam se tjedna tjerala da jedem. Sada sam se malo udebljala imam cak 50kg :Dancing Fever:

----------


## mirna26

woooooooooow ..kak si debela :Smile: )))..nadam se da si niska jer bih se inače zabrinula :Smile: )...i ja se non stop tjeram da jedem jer daje po mom ne bih ja niš jela...

----------


## mirna26

i da..tak mi se spava non stop da ni na posal ne bih išla više..a moram :Sad: ...a baš bi na neki godišnji na jedno 9 mjeseci :Smile:

----------


## lasta

A ja sam kuci,imam jos godisnji za ovu godinu.Onda otvaram bolovanje.Doktorica me ne pusta raditi.

----------


## mirna26

a čuj..ni ja te ne bi pustila..samo ti fino odmaraj draga...

----------


## lasta

misliš da je zbog kila????

----------


## mirna26

hahahahahah....ma daj ne zezaj me lasta moja..ptico moja..hehehhee...ma neeeeee......iako se nadam da nisi viša od 1,60cm :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

a ja te zamišljala ko neku malo punašniju onako :Smile: )...ko bi reko da je naša komedijašica tako mrvičasta :Smile: )

----------


## lasta

:Joggler:

----------


## mirna26

ma ja bih tebe doma uzela..... :Smile: ))....hehehe

----------


## mirna26

laaaaaaaasta..kakva kokoš sada??hahahahha..di si to našla pobogu..ma sve smo mi koke...nesle jaja do sada ko u priči i nest ćemo ih još :Smile: ))))
ma ti si nevjerovatna..kaj ti to pokušavaš?mene udavit od smijeha?

----------


## mirna26

da li cure uzimate folnu kiselinu?ja ne...

----------


## KLARA31

Joj lasta kako imaš malo kila,ja puuuuno više od tebe. Ja nisam imala neke simptome u tako ranoj trudnoći,osim šta sam bila stalno žedna,po noći se budim usta suha,nisam imala bolove osim sisa koje su naglo buknile i stale  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

> da li cure uzimate folnu kiselinu?ja ne...


zašto?! pa svima je daju,ja je čak pijem 2 i pol godine-jer kao pije se i 3mj prije trudnoće,al eto moja trudnoća nije lako došla...

----------


## mirna26

ma kakvi svima...kaj je tebi..meni nitko niš nije rekao...folna se inače daje u rizičnim trudnoćama...od mojih frendica koje su ostale prirodno trudne..niti jedna nije pila folnu....nis ni znale da su trudne :Smile:

----------


## lasta

Ja pijem jos od kada smo krenuli na nas put.Ali sada imam od natural wealth-a i nije mi bas(to je kada druge saljes u shoping).Ima li koja dobra jer do sada sam pila od twin laba ali posto je zeljezo ok trebam neku bez dodatka.
A sto se tice kila....stici cu vas....ne brinite se....
I bas mi je simpa kokos :Razz:

----------


## mirna26

jel kaso da počnem sutra piti folnu ..u 5tom sam tjednu?

----------


## lasta

Nikad nije kasno...osim u neko doba noći...onda je kasno :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## mirna26

ma ne zezaj me...seronjo jedna :Smile: ))))ne fakat....sad me vec plašite

----------


## mirna26

kaj još uzimate?ja samo magnezij i puuuuuuno voća jedem..sva sam s u voćku pretvorila jermi to trenutno najbolje ide

----------


## lasta

Znaci folnu i MG. Nis drugo. Voce i obavezno ribu (ako je mm upeca)

----------


## mirna26

ok..sutra moram kupit folnu...jel ima nekog tko ne pije folnu a da je sa bebicom sve u redu?hoću samo primjere da mi bude lakše! :Sad:

----------


## lasta

Ima ima. Neki su i protiv folne u trudnoci. A i ako je ne pijes nece biti strasno.I mi narasli a mame nisu pile,ma nikad cule.

----------


## mirna26

hehe..pa baš zato...ej..ja bih odmah uzela folacin na recpt od 5mg(5000mikrograma) tako da nadoknadim propust...inače je dosta 4  mikrograma na dan.kaj veliš?čula sam da je blji twin lab kao frima....akad ces prenatal uzimati radi drugih vitamina?nakon 3.mjeseca?

----------


## lasta

Ma za sada cu nastaviti sa ovim od nw. Moram naci gdje je jedna cura pisala sta je uzimala u koje vrijeme trudnoce pa budem napisala.

----------


## mirna26

krivo sam napisala..ne zna kaj mi je sa kompom..400mikrograma na dan je dosta..a ja cu ravno 5000mikrograma...

----------


## frka

cure, BHany je otvorila novi topic u nadi da ce se zachatavanje smanjiti i da ce se nastaviti razgovarati o problemima, strahovima i osjecajima vezanim iskljucivo uz MPO trudnocu (dakle ne o platnenim pelenama, vitaminskim pripravcima i sl.)... a vi ste ga sad stvarno zachatale... pa nemojte zeni bas toliko otezavati posao kad nam je tako dobra...

----------


## mirna26

ne znam frka..ali ti uvijek radiš neku frku...meni se svaki problem čini problem ako je meni poblem...ne znam u čemu je problem....ovdje se priča o problemima i savjetovanju i rješenjima ..i zaista ne znam gdje ti vidiš problem?ja nigdje nisam vidjela točno što bi se ovdje trebalo pisati...zaista nisam...možda ako nije ispravno pričati o folnoj kiselini kao mogućoj opciji  u trudnoći nakon svega..o čemu je onda decidirano potrebno ovdje pisati?zar treba toliko cjepidlačit?meni je to problem i ja sam se sva nasekirala..i ova tema mi je ko stvorena da pitam cure da mi pomognu koje su zatrudnile prije mene i imaju iskustva i zaista sam puno naučila i pomogle su mi i utješile me...i ne vidim problema uopće..i zaista sam zahvalna na ovoj temi i svim curama koje pomažu...meni je ova tema samo pomoć..ne slažem se stobom sorry

----------


## Jesen82

> ok..sutra moram kupit folnu...jel ima nekog tko ne pije folnu a da je sa bebicom sve u redu?hoću samo primjere da mi bude lakše!


Mirna ovo govorim u najboljoj namjeri... ajde malo smanji doživljaj, za svoje dobro :Wink: ...od izjava od neki dan od kojih se još oporavljam :Cool: ... do sad ovog s folnom :Wink: . internet je pun korisnih informacija.... a folna je minimum što bi trebala uzimati... i nije bed ako počneš sada... i neće biti nikakvih posljedica

ako naše mame nešto nisu uzimale ne znači da bi i mi trebale tako... medicina kao i spoznaja kako što utječe na fetus je itekako napredovala od kada smo mi rođene

i za kraj... nije istina da se u prirodnim trudnoćama doktori ne daju folnu... svaki dobri ginekolog će ti reći da je piješ kada dođeš na prvi pregled... moje frendice koje imaju prirodne trudnoće tako sve piju :Wink:

----------


## mirna26

jesen 82..nisi dobro shvatila....ja ŽELIM uzimati ali mi je malo bed što nisam vec prije počela..nisam razmišljala tako panično kao neke cure da mi to pothitno treba...tako sam hvatila da neki razmišljaju...
zaboga..znam da ne treba ponavljati što su naše mame radile....nisam to ni rekla..nego da li ima cool žena koje nisu uzimale da se malo smiim...
i još za kraj..reci ti mojim homonima da se smire :Smile: ))))))))))))ne mogu smirit doživljaj....a zanima me jako kako to da si ti tako cool u trudoći i nimalo živčana niti ustrašena?.ja sam smirena..ali me s vermena na vrijeme uhvati panika....takva sam....što da radim da pijem apaurine????? :Smile: )...

----------


## Jesen82

> jesen 82..nisi dobro shvatila....ja ŽELIM uzimati ali mi je malo bed što nisam vec prije počela..nisam razmišljala tako panično kao neke cure da mi to pothitno treba...tako sam hvatila da neki razmišljaju...
> zaboga..znam da ne treba ponavljati što su naše mame radile....nisam to ni rekla..nego da li ima cool žena koje nisu uzimale da se malo smiim...
> i još za kraj..reci ti mojim homonima da se smire))))))))))))ne mogu smirit doživljaj....a zanima me jako kako to da si ti tako cool u trudoći i nimalo živčana niti ustrašena?.ja sam smirena..ali me s vermena na vrijeme uhvati panika....takva sam....što da radim da pijem apaurine?????)...


prvo... ja sam pred kraj svoje trudnoće, Bogu hvala i svašta sam kroz nju prošla...pa sada na kraju sada i dijabetes, i naplašilo me se da mi je mala premala i svako malo hospitalizacija i tako...tek sada u 35.tjednu trudnoće sam počela koliko toliko uživati

naravno da sam imala strahove i panike i sve, ali sam se trudila biti racionalna i probati naći odogovre na svoja pitanja, i ja sam bila puna hormona pa nekako nisam shvaćala sve kao napad na sebe... kao ti sada...ja sam ti probala dati dobronamjeran savjet...

također ja sam u svoju trudnoću ušla sa dosta velikim predznanjem, ne mislim ovo kao prigovor, nego kao činjenicu i pila sam prenatal od transfera...i čitala o simptomima, rizicima prvog tromjesječja, itd...i nije mi bilo nimalo lako... ali se izduralo... tako ćeš i ti;D

----------


## mirna26

ma ne shvaćam uopće to kao napad...nego mi trebaju primjeri ništa drugo...e sad vec misliš da nemam predznanje..nemoj tako govoriti, a ni ne poznaješ me..znam za folnu i za prvo tromjesječje i za organogenezu..ali nisam se toliko sekirala što ću kada cu i kako cu i ne volim inače paničariti...jer mislim da nema potrebe...zdrava sam..hvala bogu....jedem raznoliko.....nekada sam sto tih stvari gutala i bila stalno bolesna..a sada kada ne razmišljam toliko o tome sam zdrava..sve je i životu relativno i zato sam i rekla da cu početi sada sa folnom i drago mi je da su mi cure to rekle da im je rekao njihov ginić...ja još nisam ni stigla do ginića tako da necu niš ni gvorit kaj bi mi savjetvao...e smatram da je bed kaj počinjem u 5tom tjednu..ali cu uzet vecu dozu..štetit nemre..ne brini se ti za mene...potrebne informacije sam vec dobila....
žao mi je kaj si morala  sve poteškoće proći u trudnoći i iskreno ti žlim da izguraš to do kraja uživajući ne sekirajući se.teško je objasniti ovaj moj osjećaj početka T.....samo s ti ne sekiraj već fino kuliraj u što većoj mirnoći i spokoju...

----------


## mirna26

ne bih više o tome..mislim da odugovlačimo..slažem se sa frkom

----------


## Mojca

> cure, BHany je otvorila novi topic u nadi da ce se zachatavanje smanjiti i da ce se nastaviti razgovarati o problemima, strahovima i osjecajima vezanim iskljucivo uz MPO trudnocu (dakle ne o platnenim pelenama, vitaminskim pripravcima i sl.)... a vi ste ga sad stvarno zachatale... pa nemojte zeni bas toliko otezavati posao kad nam je tako dobra...


X!

Prije debate o folnoj ima hrpa nepotrebnih postova....

----------


## Jesen82

eto Mirna opet si nekako to sve shvatila kao napad... nije mi to bila namjera... ali očito smo na 2 različita kolosjeka...želim ti svu sreću i što bezbrižniju trudnoću!

----------


## Jesen82

Mojca draga pa ti još sitno sitno brojiš :Heart: 

ja sam nekih 3 tjedna iza tebe, tj. 5 do kraja :Wink: 

pošto moram u utorak nazad u bolnicu, znaj da mislim na tebe i želim ti sve naj naj :Love:

----------


## nea0902

A ja vam objema šaljem puse i što lakše da sve prođe  :Kiss:

----------


## Jesen82

> A ja vam objema šaljem puse i što lakše da sve prođe


fala draga :Love:

----------


## mirna26

joj cure...tak mi je drago čuti da se sitno broji...to mi ulijeva veselje.....baš lijepo :Zaljubljen: ....sigurno ste fuuul happy

----------


## Mojca

> A ja vam objema šaljem puse i što lakše da sve prođe


Hvala ti *Nea*... Svima nam to treba, ne samo onima koje sitno broje.  :Smile:  
*Jesen*, samo nek si ti na sigurnom. Proći će i to čekanje.  :Smile:  Sad kad pogledam unazad, zapravo mi je sve jako brzo prošlo.

----------


## nea0902

> fala draga


I molim da nas ćim prije budete mogle informirate o najlipšim vijestima tako da ako ništa virtualni šampanjac otvorimo i nazdravimo!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## nea0902

> Hvala ti *Nea*... Svima nam to treba, ne samo onima koje sitno broje.


Ma naravno! I naravno da i ostalima od srcato  želim ... vas dvije ste mi se prve našle tu trenutno, a dobre želje su uvijek dobrodošle  :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

> joj cure...tak mi je drago čuti da se sitno broji...to mi ulijeva veselje.....baš lijepo....sigurno ste fuuul happy


bome da.... veliko olakšanje :Yes:

----------


## Jesen82

> Hvala ti *Nea*... Svima nam to treba, ne samo onima koje sitno broje.  
> *Jesen*, samo nek si ti na sigurnom. Proći će i to čekanje.  Sad kad pogledam unazad, zapravo mi je sve jako brzo prošlo.


jesam jesam draga.... jako me paze.... i sada samo čekam malenu i trudim se što više uživati dok smo 2 u 1:D

----------


## Jesen82

> Ma naravno! I naravno da i ostalima od srcato  želim ... vas dvije ste mi se prve našle tu trenutno, a dobre želje su uvijek dobrodošle


naravno.... mi još moramo bar 3 tjedna ostati u komadu, a poželjno do full termina :Grin:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Mirna ovo govorim u najboljoj namjeri... ajde malo smanji doživljaj, za svoje dobro


Slažem se 100%




> Prije debate o folnoj ima hrpa nepotrebnih postova....


I tu se slažem, Mirna, ovo nije pdf za hihihi-kako si mi smiješna, kako si pre jaka i slične chatove. Manje smijuljenja i senzacionalističkih izjava s tvoje strane, pogledaj zadnje 3 stranice, od tebe 10-15 postova po stranici a skoro pa ništa konkretno i sadržajno, već samo dokoličarenje i smijuljenje




> ma ne shvaćam uopće to kao napad...nego mi trebaju primjeri ništa drugo...e sad vec misliš da nemam predznanje.


 I da, svaku primjedbu shvaćaš kao napad, a primjera koje navodno tražiš bi našla kada bi čitala već postojeće topice ili odbrojavanja (vezano uz onu glupost po pitanju visine bete) ili bilo koji topic ili članak o ranoj trudnoći (po pitanju folne kiseline) i ovaj tvoj ne brini se ti za mene - pa šta pišeš sva uspaničarena, tražiš savjete i moliš za pomoć, pa na kraju napišeš ne brini ti za mene.... Ne znam, imaš pravila PDF-a potpomognuta, pravila PDF-a MPO trudnoća nakon svega i opću kulturu forumarenja - sve jasno piše.
Eto - moje mišljenje, nisam više mogla zadržat ga za sebe.

----------


## mirna26

šumsko...nema potrebe za ovolikom pričom..mislila sam da smo ovo završili....ok..neću se više..hihihi smijati....sreeeeetno!!!!!!...previše  su se cure nabrijale..nije mi to cilj..cilj mi je da budemo sretne..ja jesam...hvala na pitanju....želim i tebi isto šumsko...ti si mene ispljuvala...a ja ću ti poslati zagrljaje i puuuno pusa...cmok cmok cmko cmok....hihihi
i kak se još osjećaš u trudnoći..da malo zaobiđemo ovaj tvoj loš početak? :Smile: 
kako blizančeki?

----------


## KLARA31

> jel kaso da počnem sutra piti folnu ..u 5tom sam tjednu?


pitaj gin., sve moje prije koje su prirodno ostale trudne ( neke nisu ni znale da su trudne,ja sam ih morala uvjeravat :Smile:  ) isto su pile folnu,a u različitih su ginekologa ode u Splitu,ja zapravo ne znam nikoga tko ne pije folacin prva 3mj

----------


## Inesz

Frka, Mojca, Sumskovoce i ostale cure koje ste kulturno i obazrivo upozorile na nedopustivo spuštanje razine komuniciranja na ovom podforumu, u potpunosti vas podržavam. 
Držim da je nedopustiva komunikacija  tipa "hihihiiii", "hahahaaaa", samouvjereno iznošenje izjava koje ukazuju na notornu neinformiranost i neznanje: 



> zanima me cure..*kakve simptome ste imale oko 5zog tjedna trudnoće..ako računamo T od zadnjeg dans mensisa*...ja baš ne osjećam bušu više...jel to loše?samo cice i laganu mučninu ujutro..


, 
traženje savjeta a ne uvažavanje i razumno razmatranje tih istih savjeta, uz istodobno prilično neprimjeren odnos prema drugim sudionicima...pisanje poruka koje su same sebi svrha i koje zagušuju ove stranice, kojekakve izjeve primjerene (ili čak neprimjerene) osobnoj komunikaciji poznanika u RL... To nije potrebno ovom forumu koji zbilja ima velik ugled jer njegovi se članovi međusobno razumiju, podržavaju, informiraju, educiraju...
Svatko tko je tražio ovdje dobio odgovor na svoja pitanja i nedoumice. Dobio je je utjehu i razumijevanje, zato mirna26, pitaj, traži. Ovjde je svake minute velik broj članova i članica foruma koji su spremni pomoći jedni drugima, ali zadrži primjerenu razinu i stil komuniciranja.

----------


## KLARA31

Mojca jel te strah pomalo  :Smile:  ili jedva čekaš

----------


## mirna26

ok..gdje da odem onda?ajde budite realne i recite mi...koja je svrha ove teme...fino decidirano..ajde..
bez ljutnje....čovjek pogriješi..odmah ga se kamenuje..inače kad se nekoga upozorava na nešto..treba mu lijepo dati primjer kaj se to mora ovdje pisati..zar ne?pa sada vas ja lijepo molim da to napišete..točku po točku...sa primjerima...jer ja nisam tako pametna kao vi očito

----------


## mirna26

lasta..morat ćemo na pp se hihihi smijati žao mi je :Smile: ...uvrijedila sam temu

----------


## Mojca

> ok..gdje da odem onda?


Hihoći se po Fejsu... tu se drži pravila pristojnosti... inače ovaj topic gubi smisao.

----------


## mirna26

nisam dobila odgovor na pitanje....da li ima nekoga kto ce mi objasniti što se točno SMIJE ovdje pisati?da ne bih OPET pogriješila da me se ne kamenuje.,.baš ste nemilosrdne..ja nikad ne bih bila takva..a ljudi se često zachatavaju na svim temama......ako može netko odgovoriti pa da možemo dalje sa korisnim informacijama..meni se ova tema jako sviđa inače...korisna je....naravno bez mog hihihi :Smile: to smo nadam se vec zaboravile...ali da ne smijem pričat o svojoj buši? pa kaj ni to? pa zar ne smijem znati kako druge cure osjećaju simtome?jao..

----------


## BHany

mirna26,

nemoj se ljutiti...
već nekoliko dana razmišljam kako da te blago upozorim na način komunikacije koji se koristi na ovom forumu...
nisi prekršila nikakva pravila za koja bi ti mogla dati službeno upozorenje/opomenu kao moderatorica

no ono na što bih ti svakako skrenula pažnju jest da je ovo informativni forum i da chatanje u klasičnom smislu, na ovom forumu nije dozvoljeno
dozvoljena je razmjena informacija, jer mi nastojim biti informativni forum gdje svatko može lako, pomoću pretražnika, pronaći informaciju koja ga zanima
ako malo pogledaš na početku svakog topica ste zamoljeni da na temama ne chatate, ne vibrate, ne skakućete i sl....pa tako i ne smijuljite se :Wink:  ) uz napomenu da za to koristite druge forume i servise (FB, chat roomove i sl.)
i ton koji se koristi na ovim topicima nije zabavan, odnosno nije mu svrha da bude zabavan...
ponekad nam nešto promakne, ali svakako kad moderatori vide da je toga previše i uzelo maha...temu, zatvore/ponekad otvore novu s istim naslovom, ili već reagiraju kako smatraju primjerenim
odbrojavanje je jedina ležernija tema, ali samo u smislu toga da možete slobodno navijati i bodriti jedni druge, odnosno pružati si podršku


pogledaj si molim te svakako i pravila foruma http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54572-Pravila-ovog-foruma
i pravila ovog podforuma http://forum.roda.hr/threads/23513-PRAVILA-PONAŠANJA-NA-PDF-U-POTPOMOGNUTA-OPLODNJA

nadam se da ćeš ovo shvatiti kao dobronamjernu kritiku  :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

svakako...ovakav pristup ljudski mi se sviđa...i naravno da mi se ukaže gdje se može vibrirati,skakutati i sve....ja sam trenutno jako happy i totalno zaigrana pa sam u takvom filingu...lako se zanesem..to je sve...moderatorice...zanima me još samo jedno..jedna cura je prigovorila da ne smijem pričati o svojim simptomi ma i tražiti to od drugih..kaj ti kažeš?jer koliko vidim cure pričaju o svojim simtpomima ovdje stalno,pa ne razumijem točno što joj smeta...hoćeš li mi pojasniti?hvala

----------


## prag

mirna 26, pogledaj malo svoje chat-anje s lastom pa će biti jasno zašto su te moderatorice upozorile. imaš pp ili msn, skype, face za to. 
a što se tiče pitanja za savjet i primanja savjeta..kad nešto pitaš kao što je ovo za folnu kiselinu zbunila si me a pretpostavljam i  ostale s više kontroverznih izjava..
najprije pitaš pijemo li mi ostale folnu? ok, ako imalo pratiš ovaj forum ali i internet općenito spominje se važnost folne u razvitku fetusa u prvom tromjesječju Manjak                      folne kiseline se danas uvažava i kao rizični i jedan od glavnih                      čimbenika u nastanku defekata neuralne cijevi kod embrija.                      
Dakle može ti samo pomoći a otrovati te ne može pa ne vidim razloga da nisi uzimala do sada ( ako si informirana ).
Ti najprije pitaš treba li piti ali istovremeno kažeš da tvoja mama nije pila, tvoje prijateljice nisu pile itd..međutim nije istina da se folna pije samo kod MPO trudnoća jer svaki ginekolog je propisuje od starta trudnoće MPO kao i prirodne.
Kad su te cure upozorile da nisi informirana dovoljno ti se uvrijedila a da si bilo gdje čitala ( evo ti npr lijepo pojašnjeno na http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme...a/03_folna.asp ) vidjela bi koliko je to važno. 
Onda kažeš da ne paničariš a zapravo jesi jer si sva u brizi je li kasno da počneš piti..čuj nikad nije kasno..počni odmah i to bih ti preporučila folacin 5mg ( nije viška folna se izmokri sav višak koji tijelu ne treba ).

----------


## BHany

naravno, mirna26, da smiješ pitati i tražiti informacije ili pričati o svojim simptomima i propitivati je li sve ok sa tvojim stanjem
vjerujem da su te cure htjele upozoriti da prije nego pitaš potražiš po prethodnim stranicam ove teme ili po drugim temama ili čak drugim podforumima (npr. i podforum o trudnoći malo niže dolje)
(može se koristiti i googleov pretražnik - dobro fumkcionira, ako nakon traženog pojma poslije upišeš 'roda') gdje ćeš na jako puno pitanja naći odgovore...
samo za primjer navodim...i na samom forumu i na rodinu portalu postoji puno tema i tekstova i o folnoj kiselini i o visini bete (o tome se vodila riječ prije, zar ne?)...pa onda već skupiš informacije i ovo ti dođe kao neka nadgradnja...onoga što ti je nejasno...

vjerujem da si sretna zbog svog stanja, tko ne bi bio, i čestitam ti na trudnoći  :Smile: 
ali pokušaj malo vidjeti kako druge cure pišu...onako jasnije postove, ako žele izraziti neku emociju, ubace koji smajlić...
i inače, teško mi je to baš objasniti točno, najbolje je percipirati ostale kako komuniciraju
i istina svi se tu i tamo opuste, ali se i korigiraju kad ih malo opomenem, jel cure  :Wink: 
(netko je naprijed napisao kako sam otvorila novi topic o mpo trudnoćama...zato što su na starom počele chatati o svemu i svačemu...to ti je primjer...)
mi moderatori nismo stalno tu...posao moderatora je volonterski (recimo mene nije bilo od subote ujutro...)

ne znam jesam li ti uspjela pojasniti...

----------


## mirna26

BHany...ma ti si super..hvala ti puno..cijenim ovoliki trud..jest odem se ja informirati i drugdje..ali ovdje mi je nekako utočište kad ste sve prolazile kaj i ja pa mi je draže od vas tražiti iskustva....
cuurke...evo za kraj svoje euforije ću vam svima još jednom poslati velike poljupce i reci vam da vas sve jako volim i da se ne ljutite i da cijenim svačiji trud..i sve savjete..i ne zamjerite......boožavam  vas sveeeeeeeee....cmok cmok cmok cmok... :Smile: )))))hihihi
od sada sam ozbiljna!ko smrt!hihi :Smile:

----------


## BHany

ok
a sad nazad na temu trudnoće, odnosno specifičnosti mpo trudnoće u odnosu na ostale
i bez chatanja i smijuljenja i of topica

pozdravljam vas, ali svratit ću  :Cool:

----------


## Mojca

> Mojca jel te strah pomalo  ili jedva čekaš


Klara, oprosti skoro sam ti zaboravila odgovoriti. 

Ma to ti je jedna mješavina osjećaja... s jedne strane jedva čekam susret,  :Zaljubljen:  priznajem pomalo i zato da svo ovo osluškivanje i napetost prestane. Fakat je istina, nikad kraja neizvjesnosti... a s druge strane, ne želim da porod još krene jer se još nismo fizički približili Feldbachu. Našli smo jedno slatko seosko gospodarstvo u Sloveniji, uz samu austrijsku granicu, na pol sata od Feldbacha, za vikend putujemo gore... i onda ću (valjda  :Grin: ) u miru čekati. 
Za sad, skoro svaku noć idem spavati sa strepnjom i budim se na svaki "štrec", pa čekam hoće li se ponoviti, pa pokušavam procijeniti gdje me točno štrecnulo, pa ne znam koliko je sati, pa ovo, pa ono.   :Rolling Eyes:  Sve je to igra uma, u dubini svog bića znam da ćemo doći do Feldbacha i da će sve biti ok. 
Eto. tako nekako ti to ide sa mnom i mojim šašavim, pomiješanim osjećajima.  :Smile:

----------


## prag_mm

i kazu blazeno stanje!!!!!!!!!! ma vraga cekaj betu pa cekaj prvi ultrazvuk pa otkucaj srca, pa kad ce se prvi put javiti, pa pusti 2,3,4,5 D sliku, uf pa kad ce porod.
Miša mu ja sam muško pa me sve polako izluđuje uf  :Laughing:

----------


## tinaka

> hop...koliko su meni curke rekle..povremena grčenja su u redu...recimo kod mene pregled ginekološki (prije T) znao boliti i cijeli dan osjetim još bol u maternici...kaj se ne širi maternica?ipak ona mora rasti...moja jedna kolegica je imala konstantne grčeve  u prvom tromjesječju i rodila je zdravo dijete


Ja sam imala grčeve od prvog pa skoro do zadnjeg dana trudnoće... kad bolje razmislim prije bih nabrojila dane kad me niš nije boljelo, nego one preležane i odležane zbog grčeva, bolova,probadanja i sl. Dva puta bila u bolnici zbog bolova, ali osim tih bolova svi nalazi su bili oke tak da nije bilo pretjerane panike oko ničeg.
Zato, ak su ti ostali nalazi uredni, nemoj se zamarati (možda glupo zvuči) zbog tih grčeva, samo legni i nemoj se previše umarati. Meni su doktori čak rekli da nek normalno hodam i puno se krećem, jedino kaj to fizički nije bilo moguće, jer i hodanje po stepenicama mi je bilo bolno.
Dijete živo, zdravo, normalno, 10/10... sve pet! 
Moj savjet ti je da što manje surfaš i čitaš raznorazna iskustva, jer nitko nije kao ti. Slušaj doktora i čekaj bebicu  :Smile:  Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## tinaka

Zaboravih napisati da jedino u čemu mi je doktor napravio iznimku  zbog MPO trudnoće je pregled na 4D ultrazvuku, koji je bio u 12 tjednu i  trajao je skoro sat i pol sa raznoraznih pregledima, uputama,  usporedbama i sl., a kad se tamo sve pokazalo uredno, dalje me ni u bolnici ni drugdje nisu ni pitali niš, samo ih je zanimalno moje trenutno stanje.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> i kazu blazeno stanje!!!!!!!!!! ma vraga cekaj betu pa cekaj prvi ultrazvuk pa otkucaj srca, pa kad ce se prvi put javiti, pa pusti 2,3,4,5 D sliku, uf pa kad ce porod.
> Miša mu ja sam muško pa me sve polako izluđuje uf


Sad kad pogledam unatrag, najbezbrižnije razdoblje mi je bilo onih 15 dana nakon transfera i čekanje bete.
Baš sam bila blesava, onda sam se trebala opustiti i uživati.

----------


## tonili

Tinaka, oprosti na uletu, al već sam pozujala da nam nekaj hoćeš reć?!  :Wink:

----------


## tonili

> i kazu blazeno stanje!!!!!!!!!! ma vraga cekaj betu pa cekaj prvi ultrazvuk pa otkucaj srca, pa kad ce se prvi put javiti, pa pusti 2,3,4,5 D sliku, uf pa kad ce porod.
> Miša mu ja sam muško pa me sve polako izluđuje uf


Ovo mogu samo potpisati od AdoŽ!
Cijelu trudnoću nisam normalno udahnula od straha, imala sam i neke razloge za strah, no većina tog straha je ipak bila, onak, bezveze. I sad mi je zapravo žao da nisam malo više uživala u svemu. 
Zato, drage i dragi moji, držite se preporuka svojih liječnika, mirujte ako vam tako kažu, držite dijetu, hodajte...što god, ali u svemu tome ne zaboravite zastati i pomaziti svoju bušu!

----------


## Jesen82

> Klara, oprosti skoro sam ti zaboravila odgovoriti. 
> 
> Ma to ti je jedna mješavina osjećaja... s jedne strane jedva čekam susret,  priznajem pomalo i zato da svo ovo osluškivanje i napetost prestane. Fakat je istina, nikad kraja neizvjesnosti... a s druge strane, ne želim da porod još krene jer se još nismo fizički približili Feldbachu. Našli smo jedno slatko seosko gospodarstvo u Sloveniji, uz samu austrijsku granicu, na pol sata od Feldbacha, za vikend putujemo gore... i onda ću (valjda ) u miru čekati. 
> Za sad, skoro svaku noć idem spavati sa strepnjom i budim se na svaki "štrec", pa čekam hoće li se ponoviti, pa pokušavam procijeniti gdje me točno štrecnulo, pa ne znam koliko je sati, pa ovo, pa ono.   Sve je to igra uma, u dubini svog bića znam da ćemo doći do Feldbacha i da će sve biti ok. 
> Eto. tako nekako ti to ide sa mnom i mojim šašavim, pomiješanim osjećajima.


Mojca draga, kako sam bila po bolncii i nije me ovdje bilo... kako to da je Feldbach ispao konačno riješenje? može i na pp ako ti se ne da tu sve ponovno pisati :Wink:

----------


## Jesen82

> Ovo mogu samo potpisati od AdoŽ!
> Cijelu trudnoću nisam normalno udahnula od straha, imala sam i neke razloge za strah, no većina tog straha je ipak bila, onak, bezveze. I sad mi je zapravo žao da nisam malo više uživala u svemu. 
> Zato, drage i dragi moji, držite se preporuka svojih liječnika, mirujte ako vam tako kažu, držite dijetu, hodajte...što god, ali u svemu tome ne zaboravite zastati i pomaziti svoju bušu!



iako me frka poroda, imam šećer, stalno sam po Petrovoj i tako... ovaj kraj mi je zapravo najljepši...pripremanje stvarčica za nju, osjećati je kako mi se nagurava i radi valove, sreća što smo u 35.tjednu i što god da ne daj Bože bude ona je dovoljno velika da može van iako kažu da je konstitucijski malo manje djetešce, ali potpuno zdravo :Smile: 

trudnoća mi je i nije prošla brzo...definitvno bih voljela da sam znala više uživati ali što je tu je.... teške su naše borbe za bebu i ostavljaju duboke ožiljke... sretna sam i zahvalna da mogu sada uživati....iako se uopće ne osjećam spremnom na to što nas čeka... nekako duboko u sebi vjerujem da ću znati što treba učiniti kada dođe za to trenutak...

----------


## tonili

O jesen šećerko moj! I ja preležala zadnja 2 mj.na PT1 i bilo mi ej lijepo tam - kolko god nas sve skupa tam bilo strah.

----------


## Mojca

> i kazu blazeno stanje!!!!!!!!!! ma vraga cekaj betu pa cekaj prvi ultrazvuk pa otkucaj srca, pa kad ce se prvi put javiti, pa pusti 2,3,4,5 D sliku, uf pa kad ce porod.
> Miša mu ja sam muško pa me sve polako izluđuje uf


Prag_mm, to sam i ja rekla prijatelju koji ima tri sina, da je trudnoća sve samo ne blaženo stanje. A čovjek s iskustvom mi odgovara: vjeruj mi, ovo je blaženo stanje u odnosu na ono što dolazi poslje.  :Smile:  
Pa sad...  :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

Joj cure ja jedva čekam taj dan ... nevjerojatno sam uzbuđena i adrenalin mi je na "entu".
Nekako ne želim razmišljati o porodu, idem tu kako mi bude. Ne zato što sam nemarna već bez obzira što ja u glavi spremila i odlučila, biti će kako situacija traži. Nadam se da će sve proći "glatko" - ma ne može drugačije - nedam  :Grin: ! 
Jedino što me interesira je da mi bebica dođe zdrava i živa  :Smile:  Živim s tom mišlju, budim se i idem spavat  :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

> O jesen šećerko moj! I ja preležala zadnja 2 mj.na PT1 i bilo mi ej lijepo tam - kolko god nas sve skupa tam bilo strah.


ja na cefu ležim kada sam tamo :Wink:

----------


## Mojca

> Nadam se da će sve proći "glatko" - ma ne može drugačije - nedam !


E to je stav! Bravo!  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

Ja brojim dane do uzv a zapravo i vama prolaze dani i pri kraju ste neke već,joooj odbrojavate zadnje dane  :Very Happy:  
proći će to sve dobro,mora  :Smile:

----------


## hop

Cure,ja sam danas ponovila krvnu sliku i leukociti su se smanjili sa 13.7 na 10.7, jedino u subotu mi je crp bio manji od do 5 je dozvoljen a danas je bio 5.6 i urin ona kemijska pretraga bilo je 100 leukocita i 10 eritrocita i doktor kaže da to nije ništa, sediment mokraće je ok, jedino ta kemijska pretraga mokraće.

----------


## mirna26

crp je ok...sve je to u granicama normale....ipak je bila neka upalica...iako ti eritrociti i lukociti mogu biti iz rodnice,ovisno kako je uzet uzorak...glavno da nema bakterija i da je crp u normali....znači da se stvari normaliziraju pošto se leukociti smanjuju...samo ti pij puno tekućine i dalje pij brusnicu i vitamin c...to će te fino očistit...meni se to čini ockej draga :Love:

----------


## tinaka

> Tinaka, oprosti na uletu, al već sam pozujala da nam nekaj hoćeš reć?!


Joj,ne! Jedno, ali vrijedno. Za sad!  :Smile:

----------


## dani82

Upravo sam pokupila krvne nalaze. Željezo mi je 55.7 umol/L   :Shock:  ...referentne vrijednosti 8.00-30.00. Ne pijem nikakvo željezo. Ima li ko kakvih iskustava s ovako visokim željezom?

----------


## Mojca

Uf. Jako visoko željezo. 
Ja bi rekla da je greška. Željezo, ako se odmah ne analizira zna porasti, tako sam ja anemičarka jednom imala 28, što je nemoguće. 
Potraži pouzdan lab i ponovi. Makar privatno.

----------


## dani82

To sam i ja zaključila. Već od ranije nemam neko povjerenje u ovaj laboratorij, a ovo mi je samo pojačalo sumnje. Inače imam željezo u donjim razinama referentnih vrijednosti, a ponekad i niže. Jedino me malo pokolebalo to što sam našla da uzimanje prenatala može utjecati na porast željeza u krvnoj slici. E sad, nit prenatal koji ja uzimam (Elevit) ima nešto puno željeza (60,0mg), niti ga ja uzimam redovito (cca 4 puta tjedno)... tako da ne vjerujem da je to moglo toliko utjecati na porast željeza. Ne znam sad da li da prestanem uzimati prenatal?! A znam da su ti svi vitamini (pogotovo željezo) vrlo bitni jer se akumuliraju u bebinom organizmu, pa je moguće da ako ih se ne nakupi dovoljno da će bebica morati uzimati željezo/vitamine naknadno.

----------


## sara38

> Upravo sam pokupila krvne nalaze. Željezo mi je 55.7 umol/L   ...referentne vrijednosti 8.00-30.00. Ne pijem nikakvo željezo. Ima li ko kakvih iskustava s ovako visokim željezom?


Dani82, vjerojatno je to greška u labosu, jednom mi je moja doktorica rekla da se često znaju događat greške kod željeza jer sam i sama jednom imala krivi nalaz u riječkom labosu. Bitan ti je hemoglobin. Referentne vrijednosti za njega su 119-157g/L. Koliki ti je on?

----------


## Mojca

Ma to je tako mala količina željeza da je moglapovećati željezo sa 8 na 10, a ne na 55.7.  :Smile:  

Preporučam da drugi put prije pretraga napraviš pauzu od uzimanja Elevita od 3-5 dana, moj hematolog to tako preporuča, doduše on traži 2 tjedna, ali ne u trudnoći. 
Sigurno ti je greška, ne brini se.

----------


## Mojca

> Dani82, vjerojatno je to greška u labosu, jednom mi je moja doktorica rekla da se često znaju događat greške kod željeza jer sam i sama jednom imala krivi nalaz u riječkom labosu. Bitan ti je hemoglobin. Referentne vrijednosti za njega su 119-157g/L. Koliki ti je on?


Hemoglobin je često niži u trudnoći i to je ok (kaže moj hematolog), no nije ni on nije jedini pokazatelj.  :Smile:  Treba vijdeti i UIBC, TIBC i onda sve to zajedno promatrati. Ja sam najmirnija kad izvadim feritin. On govori o zalihi željeza u jetri i meni koja se godinama mučim s anemijom je on "najdraži".

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Dani* možda najbolje da ipak ponoviš pretragu...Elevit nema dovoljno željeza da ti tako jako povisi stanje. Ja sam ga pila, neredovito priznajem, pa mi je željezo OK, prema donjoj granici, a hemoglobin lagano snižen (a to je normalno u trudnoći) i ne želim piti nikakve druge suplemente željeza jer sam tu na forumu čitala (sirius je pisala o tome na puno mjesta) da nije za se zezati sa željezom u trudnoći. Pa tako još jednu ampulu krvi žrtvuješ za ljubav istine i točnih nalaza  :Grin:  
*Jesen* ma vidim ja da te nema svako malo  :Love:  nadam se da si OK sada i da držiš stanje pod kontrolom. I meni je ovaj dio trudnoće divan, bebe se meškolje, kad ih pozovem me malo zaritaju (priznajem da kad me ignoriraju pojedem kockicu čokolade i onda se oni ziher aktiviraju) i stvarčica je puna kuća i taaaakooo..uživam...
Kod mene je početak bio strašno napet, svi mi ponavljali da su blizanačke T rizične, pa kritizirali mog MPO doktora jer je "napravio" blizance (a ja inzistirala na transferu oba embrija) pa ležanje do 12tt, utrići, smeđarenje i krvarenje...svega je bilo. A sada kad mi je bušina velika, kad osjetim ta dva dečka mala, kad vidim kako rastu - milina. Naravno da se sad počinju javljat strahovi da ću pre rano roditi, ali za sad sam skroz zatvorena i nitko ne spominje nikakvo mirovanje, pa se nadam da ćemo ostat tri-u-jedan makar do 36tt (a iskreno nadam se i 38tt). 
Jedino me zanima kako ću se dizat iz kreveta, već sada se koprcam kao tuljan, na bok, pa sjedećki, pa nekako na noge. I opseg struka mi je impozantnih 104 cm (još malo pa ću doslovno biti šira nego duža)...

----------


## Mojca

*Šumskice*, to s čokoladom je kod moje male palilo samo na početku... sad više ni na to ne reagira. Kad odluči biti samozatajna, nema toga što će ju probudit... jedino, zna se desit da na tatu svoga odreagira,a li njega nema doma do navečer... Ja ga zezam da su već počeli uspostavljati onaj poznati odnos između tate i kćeri.  :Smile:  

Što se tiče dizanja... naš krevet je gotovo na podu, ali dizanje ide, istina, teže je, ali ide. Malo je teže po noći...
A opeseg? 120 cm.  :Grin:  Svekar, me stalno uvjerava da bi u njegovo doba kad nije bilo uzv-a uvjerili da cura nije sama.  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

cure moje ja sam jučer sva bila jadna...dogodilo mi se da sam zaboravila ubrizgati si heparin....inače si dajem u 17 h...a ja u 18:25 odskočila sa stolca od straha...dala sam si odmah...al me uhvatila panika....pretpostavljam da se ne bih trebalo dogoditi ništa strašno jer je heparin isključivo za mene a ne za curku...al taj strah neopisivo  :Sad: 

Dani željezna lady....kontam da je greška....ja sam na početku T imala željezo 26...i činilo mi se malo too much...ponovi si pretragu...al naravno u dr.labosu  :Undecided:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Nema veze za jedan dan. Ja sam ga morala preskočiti onaj dan kad sam radila AC.

----------


## KLARA31

Najbolje ponovno napravit krvnu sliku,jesi li došla na tašte?
Meni u KKS nema željezo,niti vitamina...samo leukociti,eritrociti i one kratice,a prije godinu dana kad sam vadila pisalo je odvojeno vitamini i još druge stvari i željezo,nemam pojma kako to a na uputnici je pisalo kompletna krvna slika.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

*Lilly tnx*...pao mi je kamen sa srca.... :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> Najbolje ponovno napravit krvnu sliku,jesi li došla na tašte?
> Meni u KKS nema željezo,niti vitamina...samo leukociti,eritrociti i one kratice,a prije godinu dana kad sam vadila pisalo je odvojeno vitamini i još druge stvari i željezo,nemam pojma kako to a na uputnici je pisalo kompletna krvna slika.


Željezo ne spada u KKS.

----------


## dani82

Ma i ja sam sigurna da su nešto krivo smućkali oni u tom labu... inače *Sara38* nisam radila nalaz u Rijeci nego tu kod mene, a hemoglobin mi je 148 g/L, što je u referentnim vrijednostima, a i da je niži, kako kaže *Mojca*, a i moja doktorica, bilo bi ok.
Malo me je to scimalo jutros kad sam vidjela, ali sam se brzo ohladila i uopće me ne brine  :Cool:

----------


## kia

Pozdrav svima,

Da vam se pridružim, iako ni sama još ne vjerujem da pišem na "ovoj" temi  :Embarassed:  Vidim da je večina vas već u poodmakloj trudnoči pa se nadam da ste pune savjeta i riječi ohrabrenja za nas koje smo na početku.
Naime trudna sam 6+1 i u petak sam naručena na prvi UZV. Nevjerojatno je koliko me je strah. Ustvari moj problem je taj što se ja ne osjećam trudno, odnosno ja nemam niti jedan simptom trudnoče i to me brine. Bojim se da ne dođem na UZV i  da me žena ne pita jel ja nju zezam ili kaj... Od terapije pijem Estrofem +Utrogestan (bili smo na FET-u u Pragu i to je njima standardni protokol kod FET-a) i navodno se od te terapije nemože prokrvarit, tako da mi niti to nemože biti jedan od pokazatelja da nešto nije u redu. Nalazi bete i testovi za trudnoču su jedini dokaz da sam trudna.

Please help ima li vas još koje ste prolazile isto ???

----------


## đurđa76

Kia ni ja nisam imala bogznakakvih simptoma,tako da ne brini,bit će ti teško isčekivat do uzv-a,tada se smiriš na tjedan dana i onda opet isto do slijedećeg,tako će nam biti dok nam se mrva ne počne javljat sama,ja se nadam da će se meni to uskoro dogodit jer smo sada 15 tjedana,ali realno ti je i očekivat da će ti se sada možda i pojaviti kakve tegobe specifične za početak trudnoće,tipa mučnina,povraćanja itd.u svakom slučaju sretno i uživaj u trudnoći bez tegoba

----------


## Mojca

Draga Kia, dobro nam došla.  :Smile:  
Tvoja beta je najpouzdaniji znak da si trudna, a uskoro ćeš i srčeko vidjeti, možda već i u petak, pa će ti polako sve postati stvarnije. Ne brini... sve što osjećaš je posve uobičajeno... i strah i nevjerica, pa i to da nemaš nikakvih simptoma. Samo polako, biti će sve ok. Grlim tebe i tvoju mrvu.  :Heart:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Mojca već par dana želim ti poželjeti što bezbolniji porod; vidim da sitno brojiš....samo da sve bude ok...kao da si mi jučer poslala filmić, a to je bilo nekako kako mi se čini ubrzo nakon poz.bete...eh što vrijeme kod drugih brzo leti...nikako ti taj filmić ne mogu zaboraviti...mislim da je on napravio veliki pozitivni pomak u mom MPO svijetu...svakako još jednom puno, puno sreće želimo nas dvije vama dvjema  :Smile: 

Kia...draga dobro došla...i normalno ti je da još uvijek nemaš nikakvih simptoma; polako vidjet ćeš kad krene "blažene" mučnine...pih; samo čekam da za koji tjedan počneš pisati o njima  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

kia tebi je samo još nepojmljivo da si napokon dočekala +, tako je i meni bilo i nebrini se, uskoro bi te mogle počet zamarat mučnine  :Smile:

----------


## hop

Cure mene uz sve moje te nalaze povišeni leukociti, pa leukociti u urinu i eritrociti i na blago povišen crp, na to uglavnom moj doktor kaže da to nije ništa, ali me najviše muće bolovi dole nisko u leđima i to od četvrta neprestano samo se preko noći malo smiri i onda opet s buđenjem počinje ta bol i nije baš blaga, da li je to normalno i d ali koja od vas tak to imala te boleve dole nisko u leđima da su tako trajali.Sada mi je 8tt.
Kia nemam ni ja nikakve simptome, ni mučnine ni bolne grudi ni ništa.

----------


## kia

Hvala vam na dobrodošlici i na riječima podrške  :Heart:  Klara dobro kažeš prošli smo trnovit put u zadnjih 6 godina tako da nam sve ovo izgleda nevjerovatno i kao san, a valjda ću se naviknut  :Grin: 

Hop mene boli dolje u leđima konstantno od 4 DNT, i to dolje nisko odmah iznad guze. Bol se zna širit lijevo i desno, ponekad gore među lopatice (ali rijetko). NIje to jaka bol ali je dosadna i traje... Ustvari čak mi se čini da me sad boli manje nego prije, u početku me bolilo i dok sam ležala (osjećaj kao kad dugo ležiš pa te bole leđa). Od čega mi je to neznam, a počelo je nakon što smo se vratili iz Praga pa sam prvo sam mislila da mi je to od dugog sjedenja u autu, ali očito nije.

Nego imam još jedno pitanje, mene znaju bolit jajnici i to onak fest jako, kao pred ovulaciju, jel to normalo ili...

----------


## Mojca

Iva Mia, hvala ti...  :Zaljubljen:  
Film sam ilegalno pržila za vrijeme čekanja bete i to je bila moja svojevrsna "misija"... tu na forumu sam puno toga naučila, pa sam se htjela odužiti.  :Smile:  Ono... zbog ravnoteže među zvijezdama. Drago mi je da je film napravio pomak u tvom MPO svijetu, kako kažeš. Pomak je bio ogroman!  :Klap:

----------


## prag_mm

Drage cure

evo mi smo se vratili sa ultrazvuka i sve je super :Very Happy: 
Marija(ime dobila po Gospi) super napreduje i jako smo sretni :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

> Drage cure
> 
> evo mi smo se vratili sa ultrazvuka i sve je super
> Marija(ime dobila po Gospi) super napreduje i jako smo sretni


prekrasno...čestitam!!!

----------


## KLARA31

kia je i mene su bolili jajnici od 4tt do 6tt,baš kao pred ovulac. bockalo me u jajjnicima,rekao gin da je to jer sam imala više folikula a i jajnici još uvijek rade,još nisu registrirali trudnoću

----------


## Sumskovoce

kia dobrodosla! Bol je normalna, mene je isto mucila,a jajnici su bili otekli od stimulacije i utrica. Sve ce bit ok!

----------


## dani82

*kia* dobrodošla, cure su ti već sve napisale, svaka umjerena bol je normalna.
*Mojca* i ja se često sjetim tvoje porukice koja je stigla zajedno sa filmom i emocija koje su me prevladale dok sam film gledala i ponekad, kao i Iva Mia. pomislim da je taj film bio svojevrstan znak da je i našim bitkama stigao kraj. ... Nekoliko dana kasnije imali smo pozitivnu betu  :Smile:

----------


## kerolajn5

kia dobrodošla ,, čitam tvoj post i smješkam se ,tako je i meni bilo kad sam išla i na prvi i na drugi uz,,idem i mislim sigurno će dr mislit šta ja ovdje radim,,jednostavno teško je povjerovat da smo uspjeli i da  je to konačno to :Wink:  iako sam ja imala i blage mučnine i umor i pluseve na testovima al strah je veći od svega,ja sam sada 10tt i nemam nikakve simptome osim bolnih  i povečanih grudi tako da jedva čekam da trbuh počne rasti pa da više nema sumnje da sam trudna  :Smile: )   nego htjela sam vas pitati vadila sam krv i krvna slika je u redu koliko vidim sve je u granicama normale,,ali urin  mislim da nevalja a tek za 2tj idem na kontrolu pa ako mi možete malo to protumačiti- leukociti dosta ref interval 0-2,eritrociti3-5 ref.int 0-2, stanice pločastog epitela dosta ref int.od 0-2,, bakterije mnogo ref.int 0  ,sluz nešto ref.int 0.. oprostite što sam odužila

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> kia dobrodošla ,, čitam tvoj post i smješkam se ,tako je i meni bilo kad sam išla i na prvi i na drugi uz,,idem i mislim sigurno će dr mislit šta ja ovdje radim,,jednostavno teško je povjerovat da smo uspjeli i da je to konačno to iako sam ja imala i blage mučnine i umor i pluseve na testovima al strah je veći od svega,ja sam sada 10tt i nemam nikakve simptome osim bolnih i povečanih grudi tako da jedva čekam da trbuh počne rasti pa da više nema sumnje da sam trudna ) nego htjela sam vas pitati vadila sam krv i krvna slika je u redu koliko vidim sve je u granicama normale,,ali urin mislim da nevalja a tek za 2tj idem na kontrolu pa ako mi možete malo to protumačiti- leukociti dosta ref interval 0-2,eritrociti3-5 ref.int 0-2, stanice pločastog epitela dosta ref int.od 0-2,, bakterije mnogo ref.int 0 ,sluz nešto ref.int 0.. oprostite što sam odužila


Draga Kerolajn pij čaj od brusnice...barem preventivno....imaš ga u dm-u od Enciana...nije baš neko zadovljstvo za piti; al zažmiri i progutaj...barem ja to tako radim... :Smile:

----------


## Bebica_2

I moj savijet ti je čaj od brusnice, meni je jedino to pomoglo, i sad kad je sve ok popijem bar dvije šalice čaja i tu i tamo pojedem i sušene brusnice, nije loša malo kisela al bakterije mrze kiselo!!
i više tekućine to će bit više mokrenja a time i manje bakterija!

----------


## mirna26

> kia dobrodošla ,, čitam tvoj post i smješkam se ,tako je i meni bilo kad sam išla i na prvi i na drugi uz,,idem i mislim sigurno će dr mislit šta ja ovdje radim,,jednostavno teško je povjerovat da smo uspjeli i da je to konačno to iako sam ja imala i blage mučnine i umor i pluseve na testovima al strah je veći od svega,ja sam sada 10tt i nemam nikakve simptome osim bolnih i povečanih grudi tako da jedva čekam da trbuh počne rasti pa da više nema sumnje da sam trudna ) nego htjela sam vas pitati vadila sam krv i krvna slika je u redu koliko vidim sve je u granicama normale,,ali urin mislim da nevalja a tek za 2tj idem na kontrolu pa ako mi možete malo to protumačiti- leukociti dosta ref interval 0-2,eritrociti3-5 ref.int 0-2, stanice pločastog epitela dosta ref int.od 0-2,, bakterije mnogo ref.int 0 ,sluz nešto ref.int 0.. oprostite što sam odužila


draga karolajn....samo pij što cure vele puno tekućine,kiselo pa papaj brusnice..i sve bu vredu..i naravno pošto imaš mnogo bakterija obavezbo moraš napraviti urinokulturu i to nemoj čekati jer kod trudnica se liječi i kad je bakterija manje nego u netrudnica i iako nemaš simptoma....puno sreće pusa

----------


## mirna26

beti3..molim te isprazni mailbox

----------


## mirna26

> Pozdrav svima,
> 
> Da vam se pridružim, iako ni sama još ne vjerujem da pišem na "ovoj" temi  Vidim da je večina vas već u poodmakloj trudnoči pa se nadam da ste pune savjeta i riječi ohrabrenja za nas koje smo na početku.
> Naime trudna sam 6+1 i u petak sam naručena na prvi UZV. Nevjerojatno je koliko me je strah. Ustvari moj problem je taj što se ja ne osjećam trudno, odnosno ja nemam niti jedan simptom trudnoče i to me brine. Bojim se da ne dođem na UZV i da me žena ne pita jel ja nju zezam ili kaj... Od terapije pijem Estrofem +Utrogestan (bili smo na FET-u u Pragu i to je njima standardni protokol kod FET-a) i navodno se od te terapije nemože prokrvarit, tako da mi niti to nemože biti jedan od pokazatelja da nešto nije u redu. Nalazi bete i testovi za trudnoču su jedini dokaz da sam trudna.
> 
> Please help ima li vas još koje ste prolazile isto ???


ejj draga..ja sam blizu kao i ti ..danas ravno 6tjedana...i zaista nemam nikakve simptome  da si postavim ponekad .a da li je beba uopće tu?...fakat fascinantno....od 4dnt do cca 15dnt sam imala nesnosne grčeve za jedva stajati na nogama,a sada blaženstvo..osim čestih mučnina,da.sad već jako malo toga mogu jesti i jedem ko miš.ali mora se šta ćeš.

----------


## andream

Ja sam u 20 tjednu trudnoće, trbuh ogroman, pa se i sad pitam je li beba tu... vidjet ćemo popodne na UZV-u  :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

> Ja sam u 20 tjednu trudnoće, trbuh ogroman, pa se i sad pitam je li beba tu... vidjet ćemo popodne na UZV-u


ajde javi kaj mali/mala radi :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

> Ja sam u 20 tjednu trudnoće, trbuh ogroman, pa se i sad pitam je li beba tu... vidjet ćemo popodne na UZV-u


potpisujem  :Smile:  ja sam skoro u 30tom pa mi je još uvijek nevjerojatno. I premda se rita kao beba kita i znam da je tu još uvijek ne vjerujem. MIslim da sebi ni ne dozvoljavam potpunu sreću već čekam da ju vidim ... a onda ... TULUM  :Smile: 
Andream sretno na uzv  :Kiss:  mi smo u petak i jedva čekam  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Bas se pitam koliko ce moja busha jos rasti :Raspa:  Prosli tjedan (u 27. tt) sam u jednom ducanu djecje opreme pitala kada ce dobivati novu posiljku robe, a meni zena odgovori da ne zna tocno ali sigurno ne prije nego ja rodim :Shock:  A ja si mislim pa ja imam jos puna 3 mjeseca do termina, onda skuzim da je vidjela kolika sam pa je procijenila da cu ja uskoro na porod :Laughing:

----------


## bugaboo

> Andream sretno na uzv  mi smo u petak i jedva čekam


Sretno curke! Ja sam se ubacila između vas, sutra je nas uzv :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

Bugaboo sretno i javi nam kako je prošlo  :Kiss: 
A po pitanju trbuščića moj je sada 88 cm ... i tek su mi sada ljudi počeli primječivati ga i kontati da sam trudna a ne prejedena graha.
A tako sam se tila šepurit s drobčićem  :Smile:  sad imam fore još 2 i pol mjeseca za gegati se i baš se radujem tome  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*bugaboo* meni se dešava identična stvar - svi me pitaju onako napeto "I kad je termin" a ja skulirano - Ma imamo mi vremena, još neka 3 mjeseca, a njihova reakcija je  :Shock:   A najbolje mi je kad kažu "šta još malo???" a ja ono da, do Nove Godine  :Grin:  
*nea* pa ti si prava mršavica - meni je obim struka 104 cm a iza tebe sam nekoliko tjedana....

I meni se ponekad  čini sve nestvarnim, svako se jutro budim i rukama tražim trbuh da se uvjerim da je još tu i da nisam odsanjala proteklih 6 mjeseci. Ali ritanje beba, pa moja slabija pokretljivost, a najviše činjenica da mi skoro ništa od moje stare odjeće više ne paše me uspije uvjeriti da je sve prema planu i da živimo san... Zaista su duboki ti ožiljci koje MPO borba ostavi u ženi...i nije to stalno, već nas svaku pojedinačno neke male sitnice izdaju...

----------


## KLARA31

Sad sa uzv,joj kad se sjetim rukica i nogica osmjeh mi ne salazi sa lica :D Savršena je kaže Šparac,sve sam vidila kralježnicu,rukice,prstiće,noge  :Very Happy:  Nema hematoma,mogu u šetnju,dobila 2 kg,valjda će sad malo sporije kad mogu šetat.
Nema više utrogestana!!! Nema ni seksa  :Smile:  to mužu neće bit drago,ali mene baš briga.
Samo je bebica malo velika,12tt+3 7.7cm,to je na gornjoj granici,ništa kaže Šparac,nema veze  :Smile: 

Sad šta mi savjetujete da pijem Pregnital,Prenatal ili nešto drugo.

----------


## mirna26

> Sad sa uzv,joj kad se sjetim rukica i nogica osmjeh mi ne salazi sa lica :D Savršena je kaže Šparac,sve sam vidila kralježnicu,rukice,prstiće,noge  Nema hematoma,mogu u šetnju,dobila 2 kg,valjda će sad malo sporije kad mogu šetat.
> Nema više utrogestana!!! Nema ni seksa  to mužu neće bit drago,ali mene baš briga.
> Samo je bebica malo velika,12tt+3 7.7cm,to je na gornjoj granici,ništa kaže Šparac,nema veze 
> 
> Sad šta mi savjetujete da pijem Pregnital,Prenatal ili nešto drugo.


wooow...12ti tjedan..baš ti zavidim :Smile: )....suuuuper...baš mi je drago da je beba odlično..nek samo tako bude i dalje...
Pij što god ti se čini bolje..mislim da je svejedno...

----------


## prag

evo da vam se javim detaljnije s novostima, moj muž ( prag_mm ) me je preduhitrio sinoć i već javio da je sve ok i da je curica.
dakle, jučer ( 20+4) smo bili na 4D. dr je detaljno sve pregledao i bebica je za 5! čini mi se da nisam disala dok je to sve provjeravao  :Smile:  a kad je završio obični uzv i upalio 3D suze mi na oči, ono vidiš kako zjeva, maše rukicama, čak identično spava kao mama, nevjerojatno! i sad znamo sigurno- cura je. već ima i ime, Marija po mom zavjetu Gospi! muž je već davno sanjao da je curica i od tada nam je stalno govorio '' vas dvije'' a i ja sam imala predosjećaj i priželjkivala sam curicu. 
međutim najbitnije od svega je da je zdrava i da se sve razvija po planu. ja nisam puno dobila na kilaži, sad imam 59 što je 3 kg za 20 tt. dr je zadovoljan.
kako sam sva bila uzbuđena, zbunjena nisam dr napomenila da želim da mi snimi dvd pa sam samo dobila slikice. dvd sam sjetila kad sam već izašla iz ordinacije ali onda je bilo kasno. baš mi je žao! mislila sam da se podrazumjeva da to dobiješ, ali eto izgleda da sam trebala dr napomeniti da želim. ovako ne znam hoće li mi više biti prilike za dvd tj 4D. iako koliko sam shvatila on se radi do 28 tt.

----------


## bugaboo

Nea pa ti si stvarno elegantna trudnica :Kiss:  Ja si ne mjerim obujam bushe da se ne prestrasim jer sam zatrudnila sa dosta kg viska. Strah me stati na vagu da ne padnem u nesvjest, kad mrva dođe onda cu se brinuti o kilama, vec imam plan mala u kolica, a ja na role :Grin:  Nadam se da cu uspjeti dojiti i da cu biti jedna od onih mama koje od dojenja izgube visak :Wink:

----------


## KLARA31

prag meni suze na oči dok čitam  :Smile: 
bravo za curicu  :Very Happy: 

jeste to u cito bili na 4D,koliko košta i koliko traje,da znam koliko muž mora izostat s posla, nekako me ovi uzv dopadnu samo ujutro,a muž danas na putu poslovnom nije ništa vidio do sada,jel taj uzv bude skupa sa onim klasičnim?

----------


## prag

klara ja sam isto iz splita ali me vodi dr Mimica ( poliklinika Gynenova ) i on isto kao i Cito ima 4D. Sve skupa traje oko pola sata, a koštalo je 500 kn. inače je 2D uzv 300 kn. najbolje da ideš od 20-25 tt. 
ja se uvijek naručim popodne jer muž neda da idem bez njega. on svaki put uđe sa mnom u ordinaciju, iako vidim da to nije uobičajno da muževi ulaze ali dr je već navikao.  :Smile: ) a ja kažem, zašto i ne bi i on uživao gledati bebača na uzv. neopisiv je to osjećaj  :Smile:

----------


## prag_mm

Pa naravno da idem!!!! jos najbolje da neidem,za tu lovu  :Laughing:  Inace sam šaljivđija pa i doktoru uveselim dan. Moja poznata "gleda mi ženu dolje,kaže da ja nesmijem niti blizu nje (misli na nocne aktivnosti) i sve mi to masno naplati" :Laughing: 

Slažem se za izjavu moje dvije cure "neopisivi osjecaj"

Inace sam malo tužan danas pitao sam medicinsku sestrui kad ce moja zena imati veci stomak od mene? Ona me pogleda i kaže da cisto sumlja de ce se to desiti i u devetom mjesecu trudnoce.

----------


## Šiškica

prag-mm reko bi MM i ti čekaš curicu!!!

----------


## Šiškica

Od kad je meni trbuh narastao, MM kometira svakog muškarca s trbuščićem i pita a jel i on čeka curicu??!!   :Grin:

----------


## nea0902

Šumskice ti ih imas dvoje  :Kiss: 
Bugaboo ma nisam ni ja prije nego sam ovdi vidila da netko izmjerio pa ja po onom Kud svi Turci tu i mali Mujo  :Smile: )) ali curke ja sam AIHom ostala trudna tako da nisam imala takve stimulacije od kojih se kilogrami dobiju. A koliki su nam trbuščiću je nebitno dok god su nam mališani zdravi i veseli  :Smile: 
Klara bas mi je drago da je sve super! Meni je dr preporucio od (kršitelj koda)a i taj sokic pijem i sada.
Prag i Prag mm bas mi je drago da ste vidili svoj curetak   :Smile: 
Da li je kasno 30. Tjedan za 4d kako ga dr nije predlagao ja nisam pitala jer mi je neugodno...

----------


## kia

Baš ste slatke sa vašim trbusima  :Zaljubljen:  Jedva čekam da moj naraste iako se ponekad uplašim kako ću ja s njim tako velikim  :Cool: 

Prag i Prag mm čestitam na maloj Mariji.

----------


## Mojca

Ma sve se može s velikim trbuhom... ali... okrenut se s jednog boka na drugi dok ležiš.. k'o nasukani kit.  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Evo nas s UZV-klasika, meni strah od bijele kute dignuo tlak koji bolje da i ne pišem koliki je bio, sve drugo na UZV odlično. Imam kontrolu za mjesec dana (srećom pa je dr vidio moj strah i uznemirenost na UZV pri mjerenju pulsa). Ne znam ima li iko takav strah osim mene. Doc me zezao kako sam onda mogla proći kroz MPO kad mi se od mjerenja tlaka diže - tlak.

----------


## nea0902

Ima draga moja ima .... ja! Inaće mi je tlak 55/90 ćim pređem prag i mjere mi tlak tlak je 75/135. Očajno se bojim ... prije svakog pregleda dva dana ne spavam kad sam štopericu dobila skoro sam se onesvijestila a pored cilog straha mi je još uvik očajno neugodno da svaki put poželim uteći  :Smile:

----------


## prag

znate li hoću li imati još koji put 4D ili se on radi samo jednom, pitam jer mi jako žao  :Rolling Eyes:  što nisam pitala dr filmić. dobila sam 3 sličice ali da imam filmić ja bih to gledala svako malo doma a lijepo je i  imati za uspomenu  :Smile: 
sljedeći pregled je s 24+ tt pa ne znam je li tad moguće pitat dr da ponovi  :Confused:

----------


## Šiškica

andream ja odlazim lakoćom pjevajući doktorima.. Ni sama nemam pojma kad i kako sam postala cool osoba !!

Najveća frka do sad mi je bila na VV kad sam čekala da izađe ona sestra s papirićem da kaže jel imaš transfer ili ne. To mi je bio drugi ET ( od 2js bila 2 embrija) a ja napravila takvu dramu dok sam čekala ženu da izađe reći presudu..
Tako mi je bilo slabo da sam popila vruću čokoladu, pojela neki šećer i napila se vode i nakon 30 min mi je tlak malo došao k sebi i bio 90/60..

Sad u trudnoći naravno školski 110/70  :Grin:

----------


## TwistedQ

Mojca, još malo do najlipšeg susreta.  :Zaljubljen:  Sritno! I, naspavaj se dok možeš..  :Yes:

----------


## ValaMala

Hej curke, da vam se malo javim. Nemamo net privremeno doma, a na mobu mi je naporno gledati i pisati... Evo mi jucer i danas odradili trudnicki tecaj, pa sada imamo i potvrdu da muzek moze biti na porodu. Ajme sto mi je tesko bilo danas sjediti na onoj stolici tamo satima, bas sam sretna sto je gotovo. Preporucam svima da to obavite dok trbusi nisu jos preveliki.  :Smile:  Mi smo se definitivno odlucili za porod na sv. Duhu, pa sa presla gore kod dr. Matijevica na pracenje trudnoce.

Nasa malena djevojcica ima sada oko pola kile i sve napreduje kako treba. Ja sam isto dobila oko 3,5kg do sada u 22tt i nadam se da ce i dalje biti tako normalan prirast kilica. Inace trbuscic je rastao, rastao, a onda zadnjih par tjedana slabije, pa sam bila u strahu prije zadnjeg uzv je li sve ok s rastom bebe. No, hvala bogu, raste kao mala gljivica i divno lupka svoju mamu. Jedva cekam da se lupkanje moze osjetiti i izvana, moj muzek to ne moze docekati.

Inace, pocela sam pricati i pjevati bebici, ponekad joj pustam raznu muzikicu, mazim je kroz busicu i cesto je sanjam. Evo sinoc sam joj u snu vidjela prekrasno malo liceko i dojila je. Bas jedva cekam da nam dode!

I naravno, velika dobrodoslica nasim novim trudnicama!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Vala čini mi se da cemo nas dvije skupa tiskati, mislim na SD.. Bas mi je drago za curku, čini mi se da imamo gimnasticarke u trbuhu... :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> Mojca, još malo do najlipšeg susreta.  Sritno! I, naspavaj se dok možeš..


Hvala na lijepim željama...  :Heart:  
E... spavanje.  :Smile:  Baš mi to ide u zadnje dane.  :Laughing:

----------


## bugaboo

Mojca ako dobro vidim ti si budna vec od 5h :Shock:  Trudnoca je sve osim blazenog stanja :Razz: 

Iako ga bas ne volim zbog uzrujavanja nase Mojce, na f.hr-u je jedna cura stavila obavijest pa tko zeli, a nije pri lovi Podobnik nudi besplatni 3D/4D uzv:

_GRATIS 4D pregled u trudnoći!
Drage trudnice, pozivamo Vas da se prijavite za gratis 4D ultrazvučni pregled u sklopu vježbi na 3D/4D VISUS ultrazvučnom tečaju u Specijalnoj bolnici Podobnik 14. i 15. listopada 2011. godine. 
Ukoliko se želite prijaviti, molimo Vas radi termina nazovite 01 6398 000, broj mjesta je ograničen.
Prijaviti se mogu trudnice između 16 i 32-og tjedna trudnoće._

----------


## Mojca

Ma ne, to sam ja malo tulumarila od 4. do 6, najela se i vratila u krevet.  :Smile:  Sad sam se digla. 

Zanimljiv podatak to za Podobnika... zar je počeo dilati UZV uređajima, pa mora imati pokazne vježbe?

----------


## andream

Znači bit će nas na SD u veljači... ja se inače kontroliram na odjelu Ginelogije III (ambulanta za visokorizičnu trudnoću) kod dr Hafnera koji je i šef odjela. Nekak si mislim da to i nije loše, više me neće puštat u "običnu" trudničku ambulantu. Sad mi je tlak cijelo vrijeme niski da ne može biti niži (najviše 70/110). ... eh te bolnice, da mi je biti cool poput vas nekih.

----------


## andream

Ja sam se iz znatiželje prijavila za pregled 15.10., baš sam razmišljala da li da si uplatim ovih dana 3d pa mi je ovo došlo ko naručeno, hvala na obavijesti. Ide još tko?

----------


## Mia Lilly

Baš si razmišljam da se prijavim da vidim to čudo od ultrazvuka!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

I ja bih išla samo da mi se dokotrljati nekako do zg..andream biti će veselo na SD u veljači, ovoga ti si predvodnica s obzirom na iskustvo  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Mene danas ceka uzv kod dr. Kosa u 28. tt, da mi pogleda protoke, a za tjedan dana sam u Petrovoj na kontroli i uzv-u pa mi je glupo ici na jos 1 uzv u tako kratkom razdoblju. Do sada su me vec gledali vise puta nego vecinu trudnica kroz cijelu trudnocu :Grin:

----------


## andream

Meni ustvari baš odgovara da idem jer tko će dočekati sljedeći UZV koji mi je tek 2.11.

----------


## faith79

evo ja se upravo prijavila na gratis 4D kod podobnika, hura
prag hvala ti, ostalo ni u džepu 500 kn

----------


## hop

Cure ja sam dnas bila na ultrazvuku i sve je u redu, dao mi doktor urinokulturu dva put ada napravim zbog tih leukocita u urinu.
Nego vidjela sam na monitoru otkucaje srca od embrija 177, zanalo se izmjenjivati 174 , a zadnji put kada sam bila je pisalo na sličici 165, jel je to previše?
Zaboravila sam doktora pitati.
Sada mi ne piše na sličici ti otkucaji tj kds, al eto gledala sam u taj monitor pa se prikazivala ta brojka od najviše 177.

----------


## nea0902

Bugaboo sretno i javi kako je proslo  :Kiss:

----------


## mirna26

> Cure ja sam dnas bila na ultrazvuku i sve je u redu, dao mi doktor urinokulturu dva put ada napravim zbog tih leukocita u urinu.
> Nego vidjela sam na monitoru otkucaje srca od embrija 177, zanalo se izmjenjivati 174 , a zadnji put kada sam bila je pisalo na sličici 165, jel je to previše?
> Zaboravila sam doktora pitati.
> Sada mi ne piše na sličici ti otkucaji tj kds, al eto gledala sam u taj monitor pa se prikazivala ta brojka od najviše 177.


bebe kad se rode imaju od 110 do 160 a tvoja je trenutno jaaaako mala tako da je to više nego dobro...odlično hop..sve je u redu..nej se tolko brinut..sekiraš bebicu :Smile:

----------


## hop

Neznam Mirna ja sam nešto čitala da idu od 120 do 165 najviše.Al opčenito piše od 120 do 160.
E sada ko će ga znati,.
Neznam dal je sada već moguće da ako sam ja nervozna da embrij ima više otkucaja zbog moje nervoze kada sam kod doktora, uglavnom ja sam 8+2, al ultrazvuk po veličini ploda kaže ravno 9tt.

----------


## mirna26

hop..ajmo se ti i ja nešto dogovorit....ja ti naređujem da u slijedećih tjedan dana, znači do slijedećeg četvrtka nema više googlanja i živciranja..onda proguglaš malo, javiš se u međuvremenu i idemo slijedećih tjedan dana isto.može?u protivnom ću ti morat doć doma i stavit ti lisice i zavezat te za krevet :Smile: ...neeeemoj se opterećivati sa sitnim brojevima..diži imunitet..jer stresiranjem ga spuštaš...a kaj ako gripu dobiješ?kaj ćeš onda?

----------


## Darkica

Bok, cure!
Samo da javim novosti: danas smo bili na ultrazvuku. Dnas sam 14+5. Vidjeli smo mrvicu, sjedi prekriženih nogica, rukicom podbočila bradu, pa češka nosić...I ako se doktorici nije omaklo...dečkić je :Smile:  Kontrola opet za 4 tjedna! Sutra mi je rođendan, i eto, nisam mogla poželjeti bolji poklon!  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam prije tri dana konacno osjetila svog bebolina :Zaljubljen: Imam problem sa spavanjem,ako se probudim u 2 ili 3h ujutro tu se moje spavanje zavrsava.Sreca pa sam par dana na odmoru,pa nadoknadim u toku dana.Dr mi je rekao da mi je posteljica na straznjem zidu ali je spustena i lezi jednim dijelom preko grlica,tako da se moram nekih 10 do 15 dana pripaziti dok se valjda maternica ne pomjeri jos malo prema gore i da se ne sagibam,usisavam,ne dizem tesko i ne pravim nagle pokrete(ovo zadnje mi je najgore jer sam energicna,malo i previse pa se cesto zaboravim i skocim sa kreveta kao da me neko ganja). :Laughing:

----------


## mirna26

darkica čestitam na dečkiću..prekrasno
joj alma ma baš lijepo..tak sam sretna zbog tebe.....i kužim te skroz..i ja sam energična pa znam o čem pričaš...e sad slow down girl :Smile: )

----------


## Sumskovoce

Darkice super za decka i sretan ti rockas!! Alma daj polako, sve u slow motion,da se priviknes. Ionako skoro neces moc brzo ni da hoces...

----------


## ValaMala

*Iva Mia* i *andream*, bilo bi fora da se zateknemo u susjednim boksevima ili poslije u sobi skupa, hehe... Čula sam da je dr. Hafner sjajan, mislim da si u odličnim rukama. Ja sam pak kod dr. Matijevića, on je na patologiji trudnoće i također odličan doktor i čovjek.

*prag*, hvala na info o 3d/4d u Podobniku, ja sam se naručila za 14.10. i provjerila, dobit ćemo i filmiće, slike... baš se veselim, mislila sam da si neću moći priuštiti još jedan 3d pogled na našu malenu curicu!

----------


## nea0902

da li je 30. tjedan kasno za 4D?

----------


## bugaboo

> Bugaboo sretno i javi kako je proslo


Sve je bilo super, taman kako treba biti za 28 tt, napredniji smo za 5 dana, teska je 1195 g, dr. jos jednom potvrdio da je curka. Opet je corila i nije nam mahala, ali zato sad boksa u bushi :Grin: 

Darkice sretan rođendan i cestitam na decku :Very Happy:  S obzirom da prevladavaju cure decki su jako trazeni :Wink: 

Alma uzivaj u ritanjima svoje mrvice, meni su to najdrazi trenuci trudnoce.

Nea sretno danas na uzv-u :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

> da li je 30. tjedan kasno za 4D?


Pa Podobnik nudi ovaj besplatni do 32 tt pa je 30. valjda ok :Unsure:

----------


## Mojca

Meni ga je mrtav hladan, bez da sam ga tražila, napravio u 35 tt.

----------


## honeybee

Zvala Podobnika jutros, termini za besplatni uzv popunjeni  :Crying or Very sad:  Šteta, puno bi značilo za kućni budžet.
Ali svejedno, hvala na informaciji!  :Klap:

----------


## andream

Vala, da, bilo bi baš fora da skupa sve "tiskamo." Hafner je šef odjela patologije trudnoće gdje se nalazi ambulanta za visokorizične trudnoće. Iako zvuči ne baš tako bajno, moram priznati da mi je bolje ići direktno na odjel na preglede. A vidim da su mi već na prednjoj strani knjižice sa UZV stavili napomenu "IVF".

----------


## KLARA31

jedno pitanje koje će vas nasmijat,ali isto pripada na ovu temu...
HOĆE LI KOJA OD VAS DATI SINU IME DARKO?!?!?!

----------


## prag_mm

Ma daa Darko ce biti krsno ime nasoj Mariji to obavezno po defoltu, pa cak razmisljam da nasu curicu nazovem Darko bez obzira sto je curica.Cisto ono iz zahvalnosti
i to DARKO.M.
Cak se trenutno bavim mislju da na tablice svog auto stavim Darkovo dijete u autu  :Laughing: 

Klara31-to ti mene ljutis na petak!!!!?????? nisi fer :Laughing:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Sve je bilo super, taman kako treba biti za 28 tt, napredniji smo za 5 dana, teska je 1195 g, dr. jos jednom potvrdio da je curka. Opet je corila i nije nam mahala, ali zato sad boksa u bushi


Bravo za dobar uzv!  :Very Happy: 
Može na pp cijena ultrazvuka. Mene čeka za tjedan dana.

----------


## Aurora*

> Nego vidjela sam na monitoru otkucaje srca od embrija 177, zanalo se izmjenjivati 174 , a zadnji put kada sam bila je pisalo na sličici 165, jel je to previše?
> Zaboravila sam doktora pitati.
> Sada mi ne piše na sličici ti otkucaji tj kds, al eto gledala sam u taj monitor pa se prikazivala ta brojka od najviše 177.





> Neznam Mirna ja sam nešto čitala da idu od 120 do 165 najviše.Al opčenito piše od 120 do 160.
> E sada ko će ga znati,.
> Neznam dal je sada već moguće da ako sam ja nervozna da embrij ima više otkucaja zbog moje nervoze kada sam kod doktora, uglavnom ja sam 8+2, al ultrazvuk po veličini ploda kaže ravno 9tt.


Ja sam pocela pratiti otkucaje s Baby Watcherom cim je bilo moguce, sto znaci negdje s napunjenih 10. tt. Tada su bili od 180-190 i to sve negdje do pocetka 14. tt kada su se smanjili na 165-170. Tek od 17. tt su se ustalili na nekih 153. 

U glavnom u pocetku, tj. u ranoj trudnoci je normalno da otkucaji budu visi. 

I jos zanimljivost o kojoj sam vec jednom prilikom bila govorila: neki smatraju da su kod curica otkucaji obicno visi nego kod djecaka. Isto tako kazu i za vrijednost bete. I, eto, mogu reci da se u mom slucaju to pokazalo tocnim. Nakon visoke bete i visokih otkucaja srca na pocetku trudnoce, cekamo curicu.  :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

aurora...baš lijepo..vrlo korisne informacije..sada će naša hop biti puno mirnija..nadam se :Smile: )..a i svi ostali....
čula sam da taj baby watcher  košta cca 500kn...ali me zanima da li se može kupiti negdje u trgovini ili samo prek neta..?
hvala draga

----------


## kia

Mi odradili naš prvi UZV i još sređujem dojmove  :Zaljubljen:  Uglavnom vidjeli smo bebicu i jako je malena i sva titra, kaže dr da su to vrlo vjerojatno otkucaji srčeka. Kaže da je za sada sve OK i da se vidimo za 2 tjedna. 
Uglavnom na nalaz mi je napisala slijedeće pa ako se neko kuži neka me slobodno prosvijetli. "Gestacijski mjehur promjera 11 mm za 5+6/7. Unutar njega odjek za pravilnu ŽV te inicijalni odjek za plod EO-6 mm za 6+4/7. Ebriokardija se čini pozitivna.

----------


## nea0902

Kia mislim da je nalaz uredan, sad nek samo nastavi rasti tu na sigunom, u trbuščiću svoje mamice  :Smile: 
I mi smo danas bili na uzv i ja OPET nisam pitala za 4D a slijedeći put sam u 34. tjednu, mrzim šta se blokiram ama baš svaki put kad pređem prag ordinacije  :Rolling Eyes: Mi smo super, malena raste baš kako i treba i presretna sam zbog toga. Danas sam i prvi put čula kako srdašce radi  :Very Happy:  ima 1600 g i sve je super  :Heart:

----------


## ValaMala

I ja sam cula to da su kod curica otkucaji brzi i to se i kod nas pokazalo tocnim. Uglavnom budu izmedu 150 i 160, prosjek 153. Premda, moram priznati da puno rjede poslusam sada kada se malena cesto javlja. U pocetku me baby watcher doista spasavao, a vjerujem da ce tako biti i u kasnijim tjednima. U svakom slucaju prepredivan zvuk!

----------


## Mojca

Cure moje drage, 
MD i ja se uzbuđeno pakiramo i uskoro krećemo prema Sloveniji (gdje smo izanjmili apartman) i dalje Austriji... ne, nije još počelo, samo se mi primičemo mjestu gdje ćemo čekati.  :Smile:  Svima sve lijepo od nas. 
 :Heart: 

Nadam se da wireless koji su rekli da imaju, zbilja radi, pa se javim.

----------


## Sela

*Mojca* nek ti prvi susret sa tvojom bebicom bude bas onakav kako si ga zamisljala!Sretno!

----------


## đurđa76

Mojca sretno,neka ide sve po planu

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Mojcaaaaa...sretan put i da čim prije ugledaš svog anđela  :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Sretno, Mojca!!! 
I sretan vam put i čekamo vijesti :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

Mojca ljubim te! Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mojca sretan put, žeim ti najljepši porod i divan susret sa svojom djevojčicom  :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

Mojca~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za najljepši susret!!!
da bude baš onako kako si želiš!!

----------


## Bebica_2

Mojca sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## frka

Mojca, uzivaj u zadnjim danima trudnoce... sretno!!!

----------


## Darkica

Mojca, sretno!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Mojca*, sretno!

----------


## kerolajn5

mojca,,sreetno vam bilo!

----------


## ValaMala

Mojca, sretno i veselim se prekrasnim pricama s poroda i najljepseg susreta!

----------


## prag

mojca, sretno na porodu! da bude lagan i bezbolan!!! pozz

----------


## bugaboo

Mojca sretan put, neka bude lijepo i bezbrizno! S nestrpljenjem ocekujemo pricu s poroda :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

> Kia mislim da je nalaz uredan, sad nek samo nastavi rasti tu na sigunom, u trbuščiću svoje mamice 
> I mi smo danas bili na uzv i ja OPET nisam pitala za 4D a slijedeći put sam u 34. tjednu, mrzim šta se blokiram ama baš svaki put kad pređem prag ordinacije Mi smo super, malena raste baš kako i treba i presretna sam zbog toga. Danas sam i prvi put čula kako srdašce radi  ima 1600 g i sve je super


Nea super je curka narasla, samo neka i dalje tako bude. Nemoj se bedirati zbog 4D, bitno da dr vidi i potvrdi da je sve skolski :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Evo me drage moje, smestili se, u seoskoj idili, okruženi smo pčelicama, kokicama, zecovima, ovčicama i jednim magarcem i ponijem.  :Smile: 
Sve je jako slatko, juhica se kuha, već miriši na privremeni dom. 

Hvala vam na lijepim željama  :Heart: , uz toliku količinu dobrih misli mora biti savršeno!  :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

> Nea super je curka narasla, samo neka i dalje tako bude. Nemoj se bedirati zbog 4D, bitno da dr vidi i potvrdi da je sve skolski


U pravu si draga moja  :Kiss:  Zato se ni ne nerviram ... i baš sam nekako sretna - napredovala je 600 g u 4 tjedna. Svo sam vrime nekako bila u strahu, a sada - ma i sada je tu strah ali nekako znam da će biti sve u redu, mora.
Mojca, lipo moje, tako mi je drago da se privremeno gnjezdite ... presretna sam zbog vas. S nestrpljenjem očekujem najlipše vijesti  :Kiss:

----------


## KLARA31

Mojca super za seosku idilu  :Smile: 
Iščekujemo sljedeće vijesti  :Very Happy:

----------


## alma_itd

*Mojca* neka sve protekne brzo,sto manje bolno i da sto prije zagrlis svoj mirisljavi zamotuljak. :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:

----------


## kia

Mojica  :Heart:  sretno

----------


## ValaMala

Sinoc se malena javljala i osjetila sam lagao lupkanje i izvana! Nadam se da ce to uskoro postati jace, da moze i mm osjetiti. Sto mislite, kada bi to moglo postati jace, sada smo 22+2? I pitanje mojim terminusama,  :Smile:  jel vi osjecate vec sto izvana?

----------


## andream

Mojca, baš sam mislila na tebe a sad čitam da ste se ugodno smjestili... neka ti je slatko iščekivanje i što ljepši susret s djevojčicom, javljaj nam vijesti.Vala, ja već dobrano osjećam lupkanje - danas sam čitala novine ležečki preko trbuha i osjetila povelik udarac, ne znam da li stvarno ili mi se učinilo da su i novine na moment podrhtavale  :Smile:  Bebica se odmah odlučila javljati svom snagom. Ja sam dva tjedna manje od tebe i još mi je posteljica sprijeda, pa mi se sve to čini možda malo i rano, al neka samo udara.

----------


## Šiškica

Ova moja curica je prava boksačica, počela je sa 16 tt lagano lupkati.. sad u 24 su to pravi udarci tata ih može uloviti negdje od 19tt.. 
Sinoć je svoju mezimicu ulovio dok se rotirala po trbuhu.. Točno ju je primio za glavicu i sav se opet otopio..
Ja umirem od smijeha kak mi deformira trbuh kad se rotira..čini mi se da po nekoliko puta se preokrene tj. zarotira u toku dana..
Meni je posteljica straga i nosim ju skroz naprijed pa ju i valjda zato tako intenzivno osjećam  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

uuuuu Vala.....moja curka ima svakodnevno visinske pripreme...ja ne znam što ona radi al kad me opali mene to zna i dobro zaboliti...a prije par dana se onak baš dobro vidjelo izvana....al to postaje sve češće....što je i normalno...zadnji put kad sam bila na UZV dr. je prokomentirao ovo je malo krupnija beba što ja baš i ne vjerujem ti mjerama...al čini mi se da je ipak imao pravo, no vidjet ćemo u veljači  :Smile: 
Koliko često vam se bebuške javljaju dnevno...ja je osjetim barem 2-3?!

----------


## prag

ja sam svoju malenu osjetila točno na punih 20 tt. još uvijek su to lagani udarci, iako ponekad zna žignuti visoko ispod desnog rebra da baš bude i neugodno. sad sam u 21+3. još u klinici su mi rekli da mi je maternica ''zabačena'' a tako i sad moj dr je napisao posteljica straga iako moram priznati da ne znam što to znači, tj koja je razlika u odnosu žena koje nose sprijeda??

----------


## ValaMala

Ajme blago vama svima, ja pocela osjecati malu vec u 17tt, ali nema ni govora o hvatanju izvana i jakim ili bolnim udarcima. Nasa posteljica je straga, pa se pitam jel to ok i normalno posto svi tako dobro osjecate izvana, a ja jos fakat ne? I jos nemam puno kg i spekeca na busi. Molim jedno promptno tjesenje, curke, jel se imam razloga brinuti...  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Vala mislim da nemaš razloga za brigu, to su tako mala krhka bića tako da čim dobiju na težini;mi ih počnemo češće i intezivnije osjećati....sve je to tak individualno....netko prije netko kasnije....
imam ja jedno pitanjce; gdje osjećate bebice...meni se čini da je mojoj lokacija oko pupka; čak mi se čini da se još uvijek bazira na donji dio trbuha...kada se događa zapravo "penjanje" bebe/ trbuha ?!

----------


## ValaMala

Iva Mia, meni je dr na zadnjem pregledu pokazala da je maternica narasla nesto iznad pupka. Bebici je glavica taman bila s lijeve strane pupka, a bebaci i vole biti tamo kad odmaraju, jer najbolje cuju mamino srceko (predivno, sto ne?). Ja lupkanje osjecam uglavnom nize dolje. Kada poslusam seceko baby watcherom, uvijek ga najbolje osjecam negdje mrvu nize od pupka. no ja nosim doista nisko, to sve sigurno isto ima veze. Inace osjetim malenu dosta cesto, no to je njezno, ni blizu tako jako kako pisete.

----------


## Šiškica

Moja lupa po cijelom trbuhu; dolje više ljevo nego desno, pa skroz ljevo od pupka, pa iznad pupka , pa opet  ljevo, desno.. 
Jako nemirno i živahno dijete.. 

 mislim da će biti svašta do poroda..

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Pa meni se isto čini da mi cura dosta nisko....ništa mi dr. nije zadnji put komentirao...znaš ja kontam kako beba bude doivala ne težini da će se tako maternica širiti i povlačiti prema gore....baš ga dobro objašnjavam (baš po seljački)....eeeee to za lijevu stranu znam; odmaraju i slušaju naše srce....ajme što sam ja u zadnjih nekoliko dana osjetljiva....plače mi se svako malo...bljak...nikad nisam bila ovako osjetljiva...obično žene to opali na početku; a mene "ufatilo" na pola puta...

----------


## ValaMala

Valjda ima tako beba koje su aktivnije i zesce se javljaju i onih nesto mirnijih. Bas cu pitati dr u cetvrtak jel to normalno sto je nasa curka tako njezna...

----------


## alma_itd

Ja cu u cetvrtak biti 19tt.Bebolina osjecam zadnjih 5-6 dana i to cak osjetim lupkanje kad stavim ruku na stomak.Mogu ponekad vidjeti i kako se stomak sa vanjske strane mrdne :Zaljubljen: I kod mene je posteljica straga,a nisam bez sala :Rolling Eyes: Nekako kad sam pocela osjecati bebu iznutra mogla sam osjetiti i sa vanjske strane pod rukom.Sa baby watcherom slusam otkucaje malo ispod pupka uglavnom,a pod rukom osjecam najcesce ispod pupka u donjem dijelu desno ili lijevo.

----------


## Makica

jutro svima! 
mojca, sretnoooo! 
ja sam u 31tt, a bebe sam pocela vrlo rano osjecati, nitko mi nije vjerovao!
vala, koliko znam, najsavrsenije je kada je posteljica straga, to je navodno najbolji polozaj. kod mene je drugacije jer su blizanci, ali cura je puuuno aktivnija od decka, on je skroz suptilan, he, he, osim kada se premijesta,pa mi se trbuh izoblici. ali je puno njezniji i puno manje lupka. mislim da nemas razloga za brigu, ni najmanje. 
i meni je uskoro uzv, u petak, i to ce mi biti 32tt, pitam se sto ce mi reci... znam da se dan blizi, i ne mogu docekati. da li ce me stvarno odmah na carski cim uđem u 36tt...to je tu, samo sto nije!!!

----------


## mirna26

jutro svima....molim vas dajte neki savjet drage moje....meni je grozno loše..mučnina sve gora  i gora....a nemrem na bolovanje sad...bojim se da ce mi na sred ulice izać iz usta :Sad: ...povraća mi se a u usta hrana ide slabo..najradije bih se na infuziju prispojila i prespavala jedno 3 mjeseca...ujutro mi je najgore...ima koja od vas koja je ove brige uspješno riješila sa nekim trikovima?jedem čak po noći krekere da mi ne bude prazan želudac,jedem lagano i često al sad i to ide na gore,ne znam više kaj bi.......jest da su to slatke muke...al eto...dajte neke trikove preklinjem vas...........

----------


## nata

Vala - ne brini i naša malena je bila sramežljiva i nježna, ali se jačina udaraca pojačavala 
         iz tjedna u tjedan, a sada...kaj radi?! Pogotovo kada se zabacim na kauč poslije 
         kavice i slatkiša...moja nekako više preferira desnu stranu jer joj s lijeve smeta 
         jedna velika "grdosija" od mioma. 

Makica - sretno u petak na uzv!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Makice* meni je baš kao i tebi (bit će da s blizancima uvijek bude isto  :Grin:  ) osjećam ih već skoro dva mjeseca, jedan dečko je mirniji i nježniji a drugi je siledžija od kojeg se trese cijeli trbuh. Sada mi je fascinantno kako imaju svaki svoj ritam, dok su prije isključivo zajedno imali pokrete. Više ne znam koji kako stoji jer se cijelo vrijeme okreću, moj trbuh mijenja oblik konstantno i više ne znam kad mi se pojavi izbočina da li je to glava, guza, leđa ili što već... Jedino znam kad mi rukica/nogica dođu pod desno rebro - od toga jedva dišem...
Makice mislim da nećeš odmah na carski kad uđeš u 36.tt jer je s blizancima puna gestacija sa 38. tt ali jako si blizu i ljubim te i grlim, obavezno nam se javi kad obaviš UZV!

----------


## andream

Mirna, meni je pomogao kod mučnina badem, a također i sve kiselo (sjećam se kako sam smazala teglu kiselih paprika). Kao da je ta kiselina donekle ublažila mučnine. Ali pokušaj svakako s bademima.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Meni je čokolino i mineralna....voće mi je isto bilo ok!!!

----------


## seka35

> Sinoc se malena javljala i osjetila sam lagao lupkanje i izvana! Nadam se da ce to uskoro postati jace, da moze i mm osjetiti. Sto mislite, kada bi to moglo postati jace, sada smo 22+2? I pitanje mojim terminusama,  jel vi osjecate vec sto izvana?


vala ,ja koliko se sjecam da mi je muz osjeio sa 24 tjedna ,ali nisam bas sigurna ... ja sam mogla na trbuhu da vidim kako se pomjera u 25 tjednu ,ali ni to nisam sigurna
 evo ja sam sutra u 37 nedjelji i primice se....

----------


## nina70

*Mojca* malo ti zavidim na seoskoj idili  :Embarassed:  Uživaj u posljednjim danima trudnoće sa TD jer dogledno vrijeme nećete imati priliku biti na samo  :Smile:  Od srca ti želim lagani porod i slatku, zdravu, bucmastu curicu  :Heart: 

*Aurora* što bi bila visoka beta? Meni je 13 dpt bila 243,5...da li je to niska ili visoka beta?

----------


## Mojca

Hvala Nina, baš mi je gušt biti tu.  :Smile:  

Evo mi jutros bili kod doktora, sve ok, napravili su mi KKS, jetrene probe, a i pretrage koje se kod nas uopće ne rade, minerale i i toxemiju (jer su mi dlanovi i stopala natečeni)... pa onda ctg, uzv, razgovor s doktorom. Složili smo na papir sve moje rizike: dob, streptokok, miomi, velika beba, ivf-icsi... ali on i dalje misli da imam šanse za vaginalni porod. Nevjerovatno kako su opušteniji nego naši lječnici. 
Ponijela sam sa sobom pilates loptu, pa sad hopšem, družim se s životinjicama na imanju, hodam, šetam i čekam.  :Smile:  I naravno, nagovaram malo biće da se pokrene... mislim, što još ima za čekati, sve je spremno... možda čeka pun mjesec za dva dana?  :Smile:  

Svima puno lijepih misli od mene "pre"opuštene.  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Mojca, baš sam mislila na tebe i čim se malo duže ne javljaš već mislim da je susret krenuo. Nadam se da iščekivanje neće biti dugačko, ostalo vam je još samo dva dana... Sretno, sretno!

----------


## Aurora*

> *Mojca* malo ti zavidim na seoskoj idili  Uživaj u posljednjim danima trudnoće sa TD jer dogledno vrijeme nećete imati priliku biti na samo  Od srca ti želim lagani porod i slatku, zdravu, bucmastu curicu 
> 
> *Aurora* što bi bila visoka beta? Meni je 13 dpt bila 243,5...da li je to niska ili visoka beta?


Potpisujem *ninu70* u prvom djelu posta!

A odgovor na drugi dio bio bi sljedeci: moja beta 14. dnt (3 dnevnog embrija) bila je 1770. I to bih rekla da je prilicno visoka beta za jednoplodnu trudnocu. Cini mi se da je to bila jedna od najvisih beta koje sam uspjela pronaci na forumu. Sve dok *mirna26* nije javila svoju koja je na isti dan imala cak i vecu, 1900! Za tvoju betu *nina70* koju navodis ne bih rekla da je visoka, nego mozda vise prosjecna... Ili drugim rijecima, ako govorimo o tome da li bi tvoja beta mogla upucivati na to da li je curica ili decko, onda se samo po beti sudeci ne bih mogla kladiti ni na jedno, ni na drugo.  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> Mojca, baš sam mislila na tebe i čim se malo duže ne javljaš već mislim da je susret krenuo. Nadam se da iščekivanje neće biti dugačko, ostalo vam je još samo dva dana... Sretno, sretno!


Još 5... ali tko za, možda nam je ovo signal.  :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

jedem čokolino,voće....bademe nažalost ne smijem jer sam alergična :Sad: ...slatke slatke muke...hvala vam curke drage

----------


## lasta

Mojca za susret života ..... :Heart:

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala vam curke, nema druge nego uzivati u njeznom lupkanju i cekati kada ce nasa suptilna curica krenuti lupkati dovoljno jako da je i tata osjeti. Makice, Mojca i Seka, uskoro najdivniji susret! Ne mogu vjerovati da je tako brzo doslo vrijeme slatkog blizog ocekivanja!

----------


## matahari

x



> Mojca za susret života .....

----------


## nina70

*Aurora*  :Smile:  to sam i mislila...malo me sram priznati, ali potajno priželjkujem curicu. Uopće nemam ime za dečka. I da, hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

mojca mislim na tebe i zelim ti najljepsi susret sa djevojcicom ljubavi!

----------


## Makica

drage moje, citam vas i to je sve toliko prekrasno da mi suze idu na oci! 
seka, blizu siiiiiiiiii, jos malu mrvicu i to je to....
sumskica moja, moram se pohvaliti da smo napokon odabrali imena i sada ih zovem po imenima, kada se mrdaju! meni je dr jos davno rekla da se vise ne mogu zamijeniti za mjesta, tako da mi je ona s lijeva, a on s desna, i uglavnom mogu reci tko kada skace, osim kada su bas na sredini. maleni moji, jedva, jedva ih cekam!
mojca, jos jednom puuuuno srece, uzivaj, svi mislimo na tebe!!!!!

----------


## kerolajn5

> jutro svima....molim vas dajte neki savjet drage moje....meni je grozno loše..mučnina sve gora  i gora....a nemrem na bolovanje sad...bojim se da ce mi na sred ulice izać iz usta...povraća mi se a u usta hrana ide slabo..najradije bih se na infuziju prispojila i prespavala jedno 3 mjeseca...ujutro mi je najgore...ima koja od vas koja je ove brige uspješno riješila sa nekim trikovima?jedem čak po noći krekere da mi ne bude prazan želudac,jedem lagano i često al sad i to ide na gore,ne znam više kaj bi.......jest da su to slatke muke...al eto...dajte neke trikove preklinjem vas...........


  meni su pomogle banane,, odma čim sam oči otvorila bi pojela jednu i još na ležečki grickala štapiće . poslije sam čak negdje i pročitala da banane smanjuju mučnine,, pa probaj ako možeš

----------


## Šiškica

mirna26 da te malo razočaram  :Grin:  meni apsolutno ništa nije pomoglo  :Grin: .. 
sve živo i neživo sam probala a mučnina tj. kiselina u želucu + povraćanje me ubijalo do 14 tt..

----------


## mirna26

super...sad i ja to vidim..svaki dan sve gori od prethodnog..a niš..moram ovog puta uzet bolovanje jer cu morat svuda šetat sa kantom...šta ćeš

mojca...želim ti prekrasan susret sa tvojom curicom :Zaljubljen:

----------


## seka35

> Iva Mia, meni je dr na zadnjem pregledu pokazala da je maternica narasla nesto iznad pupka. Bebici je glavica taman bila s lijeve strane pupka, a bebaci i vole biti tamo kad odmaraju, jer najbolje cuju mamino srceko (predivno, sto ne?). Ja lupkanje osjecam uglavnom nize dolje. Kada poslusam seceko baby watcherom, uvijek ga najbolje osjecam negdje mrvu nize od pupka. no ja nosim doista nisko, to sve sigurno isto ima veze. Inace osjetim malenu dosta cesto, no to je njezno, ni blizu tako jako kako pisete.


vala ,ne brini  ,kod mene je posteljica straga ,nosim nisko i mogu ti reci da kroz citavu trudnocu nisam osjetila neke bolne udarce ... bebu od 16 tjedna sam prvi put osjetila i onda sam povremeno svakoh 7 dana osjecala lupkanje ,a tek od 21 nedječke sam pocela svaki dan osjecati bebicu ,ali isto tako uvijek blage pokrete ,pa sam se zalila dr. da bebu blago osjetim ,a ona mi je rekla da svaka zena drugacije osjeti  i da drugacije  opisuje pokrete... ja sam pravo lupkanje osjetila tek u 8 mj. trudnoce ,ali nikad me nijedan udarac nije zabolio i meni je to lupkanje tako udobno. zato ne brini ,dusice...

----------


## tasha

Pozdrav curke,


   evo ja sutra punim 33 tj i tek sam prije 3 tjedna počela osiječati pravo lupanje, a do tada sve nekako polagano migoljenje. Prve pokrete tek sa 22 tj, a posteljica mi je sprijeda pa mi je doktor rekao da je to zbog posteljice jer ona ublažava udarce, a isto nosim dosta nisko. Nemoj se ništa brinuti, svaka od nas nosi i osijeti na svoj način. Bitno je da osijetiš svaki dan!

----------


## kaja76

Ja sam 19+1 i jos ne osjecam nista. Ma jos je malo rano, nadam se sljedeći tjedan. Sve je ok za sad jedino mi je tlak 140/90 pa moram svakih 7 dana na kontrolu. Ima li koja tlakašica i kako ste to rješavale?

----------


## nea0902

Ja sam svojr cudo prvi put osjetila sa 19+5 Nakon toga se svaku dan javlja. Od pocetka lupa nije bilo nikakvih "leptirica" i od prve sam pod rukom mogla osjetiti micanje. Izlazila bi kao mala balotica ispod pupka desno. Od tada, hvaka Bogu, javlja se redovito i na očigled a ja ne mogu biti sretnija. Najlipsi osjecaj na svitu  :Smile: 
Mi smo danas napokon kupili kolica i krevetac  :Smile:  preeeevesela sam zbog toga sad jos samo treba cekati da dodje.

----------


## prag

nea koja si kolica uzela? isto pitanje i za ostale cure koje su pri kraju i kupile su već kolica? ja se tek raspitujem koja, 2 u1 ili  3 u 1, pa treba li košara ili ne. koja marka, cijena..
joj puna mi je glava informacija  i nisam više pametna pa mi recite vi koje ste već uzele koja ste uzeli i zašto ste se odlučili za njih?

----------


## bugaboo

Mi jos nismo uzeli kolica, planiramo se uskoro zaletit po njih u SLO, a uzet cemo Peg Perego GT3. Meni se sviđaju jer su trokolica, jako velika i cvrsta. Mana im je sto su teska i zbog velicine zauzimaju dosta mjesta, ali nasrecu imamo veliki auto. Naspram njih sva ostala kolica mi izgledaju krhko, ali svatko ima druge stvari koje su mu bitne kod izbora. Kupit cemo sportski dio i AS, a kosaru cemo posuditi od necakinje jer se ona vozila u istim kolicima. Ja se nadam da cemo ovo proljece moja curka i ja sibati po Jarunu dok sam ja na rolama :Wink:

----------


## Sumskovoce

mi cemo imati dva komada Peg Perego pliko P3 koja cu kopcama spajati kad se uputim u setnju sama. Oba  su 3u1 i oba rabljena,nova cemo kupit s godinu dana,neka najlaganija moguca.

----------


## ValaMala

Ma ljubim vas curke i hvala na iskustvima s vasim lupkavcima.  :Smile:  

Mi imamo skoro sve spremno za bebolinu, ostale su jos sitnice i jako me veseli kad gledam sve te stvarcice. Kolica smo uzeli Peg Perego Switch on Track 3 u 1, boje pijeska i jako smo zadovoljni s njima jer su jako jednostavna za sklapanje, kotaci su genijalni, sve u svemu cine mi se super. Imamo komodicu za previjanje preslatku s cvjeticima ruckicama i kadicom, lijepa svjetla bukva, te krevetic iste boje. Joj tko ce docekati veljacu!

----------


## Mojca

Mi dobili rabljena Jane, nemam pojma koji model, mislim da Slalom pro, nisam sigurna, s Matrix autosjedalicom, koja može u totalno vodoravni položaj, što nam je jako značajno za povratak doma. 
*Bugaboo*, prije toga smo gledali GT3, ali MD nije bio zadovoljan jer imaju plastične felge, za razliku od Jane koje imaju aluminijske. Vodite računa o tome ako ih imate namjeru koristiti po off roadu kao mi. 

*Nea*, koje su boje kolica?  :Smile:  

Ne sjećam se da sam se pohvalila s krevetićem  :Embarassed:  deda i baka ga kupili 
http://www.lip-poljcane.si/spletna-t...telje/zoja.php
Kako nemamo puno mjesta u sobi odlučili smo se za ovu varijantu sa spojenim krevetićem. Nakon što se skine jedna stranica super je čvrst i dalje. A čini mi se najzgodnija varijanta za dojenje na zahtjev, kojeg ćemo prakticirati.

----------


## Bebica_2

evo i mene, danas neki dan od nabavke opreme :Smile: 
i mi danas kupili kolica i provozala ih ja po dnevnom, kuhinji i hodniku :Laughing: 
baš su mi super e sad kakva će bit kad moja bembolina sjedne u njih znat ću vam reć!!
http://adax.hr/kolica/cijena/unlimit_matrix_10
evo ih, uzeli smo zeleno - crna!!

mojca krevetić je super!!!

----------


## Mojca

Ej cure... kad god otvorim Adaxovu stranicu odvalim na one plave okice... ma di su samo našli tu preslatku bebu?  :Smile:  

Bebca, ma bit će ti super.  :Smile:  Naš izbor je bio Jane... i onda se posrećilo da smo ga i dobili od frendova.  :Smile:

----------


## Bebica_2

ma i meni se čine baš super i tako sam si sretna!!
jer to je jedino kaj smo kupili sve drugo ćemo više manje dobit od krevetića pa do robice pa sam si baš zaželjela kolica po guštu iako mi svi komentiraju kao skupa su!
ma mislim si šta oni znaju, za moju bembolinu dala bi sve!!

----------


## nea0902

Hmmm poznata sam po tome da kupujem lijepo na ustrb funkcionalnog pa sam se odlucila za Stokke  :Smile: 
Oprecna su misljenja o njihovoj ljepoti ali sam se jednostavno u njih zaljubila.
Mojca draga ipak ljubicasta koja sam i htjela  :Smile:  kao mislila sam neku neutralnu boju ali necu zelim ljubicasta i tocka hahaha a tko se samnom ne slozi posaljem mu jacmen  :Wink:  
Krevetac sam isto htjela njihov ali mi je fakat preskup ... To mi je fakat bez veze dat tolike nOvce za krevetic. Mojca tvoj krevetac je super!!!

----------


## tasha

Hej, ja sam tlakašica od početka trudnoće, ne spušta se ispod 140/90, čak sam u petrovoj završila zbod 170/90 da bi mi tamo izmjerili 120/80. Pisala sam o tome na temu: visoki tlak. iskustva pa si tamo pogledaj. Trenutno sam na normabelima i tlak je super.


> Ja sam 19+1 i jos ne osjecam nista. Ma jos je malo rano, nadam se sljedeći tjedan. Sve je ok za sad jedino mi je tlak 140/90 pa moram svakih 7 dana na kontrolu. Ima li koja tlakašica i kako ste to rješavale?

----------


## tasha

Krivo sam ti napisala, odi na forum Trudnoća i sve što ona donosi, teme: simptomi visokog tlaka!


> Hej, ja sam tlakašica od početka trudnoće, ne spušta se ispod 140/90, čak sam u petrovoj završila zbod 170/90 da bi mi tamo izmjerili 120/80. Pisala sam o tome na temu: visoki tlak. iskustva pa si tamo pogledaj. Trenutno sam na normabelima i tlak je super.

----------


## andream

Mojca, svako malo povirim da vidim jeste li još 2 u 1, vidim da se još ništa ne dešava... a opet bit će iznenađenje kad objaviš lijepu vijest. Evo dok ovo pišem mali mišek/mišekica me udara, kad već pišete o udarcima. Trebat ću napomenuti na 3d UZV u subotu da mi ne otkriju spol, nadam se da mi laici na snimkama ne kužimo radi li se o curicama ili dečkima.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Hmmm poznata sam po tome da kupujem lijepo na ustrb funkcionalnog pa sam se odlucila za Stokke 
> Oprecna su misljenja o njihovoj ljepoti ali sam se jednostavno u njih zaljubila.
> Mojca draga ipak ljubicasta koja sam i htjela  kao mislila sam neku neutralnu boju ali necu zelim ljubicasta i tocka hahaha a tko se samnom ne slozi posaljem mu jacmen  
> Krevetac sam isto htjela njihov ali mi je fakat preskup ... To mi je fakat bez veze dat tolike nOvce za krevetic. Mojca tvoj krevetac je super!!!


I ja sam zaljubljena u Stokke ljubičasta kolica! Prekrasna su!
Ali... imam nećakinju od dvije godine i gotovo sve sam uzela od nje. Sve osim krevetića.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Baš kao i Nea ja sam se odlučila za Stokke....samo još nisam sigurna zelena ili bež....nećemo ih još uzimati...imam vremena do 12/1 mj.....a krevetić sam gledala...sviđaju mi se bež ili bijeli...ali mora biti totalno jednostavan...jedino bi dobro bilo da na njemu ima ona ladica ispod podnice....da iskoristimo sav mogući prostor...znam da u njoj nema baš previše mjesta...al ajd bar za dj.posteljinu i to mi je nešto...jer sam s prostorom totalno na knap....a što se tiče komode za presvlačenje...ja to neću kupovati nego ću si raditi po mjeri...radit ću 2X3 ladice jer i meni nedostaje mjesta za moje stvari pa ćemo ja i moja curka komodu podijeliti pola pola...odmah se učimo solidarnosti ...  :Smile: ...a gore ću samo kupiti onu podlogu za presvlačenje...a kadicu ću uzeti anatomsku ona je veća i mislim da ćemo se tako baram malo duže riješti problema za kupanje...

E sad ona najbitnija rečenica...mi još ništa nismo počeli kupovati....sve mi se čini nekako rano...dobili smo neke stvarčice za našu curku....tipa; dekice, pa modne detalje, pa malo igračaka...zvečke i to...a mama i tata još ne trzaju...

Velikuuuuu pusu vam šaljemo ja i moja curka koja upravo ima jutarnju tjelovježbu... :Smile:

----------


## andream

ups curke, bojim se da previše opet ne odemo u offtopic s temom.... kolica, kreveti i sve to... bez ljutnje   :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Baš se i ja nešto mislim...da pretjerujemo...oprostit će nam se...trudne smo...pa s pameti pomalo na Vi; barem ja...nego idemo u ponedjeljak na pregled..UZV...baš se veselim  :Smile:

----------


## prag

hvala na odgovorima, vidim da se dosta vas odlučilo za peg perego. mene kod kolica najviše buni da li trebam 3 u 1 ili 2 u 1 jer mi par mama iz iskustva kaže da košara ( ono u 0 položaj ) i neće trebati već da je dovoljno da kolica imaju 0 položaj i autosjedalicu tzv jaje. kako ću roditi pred kraj veljače i meni se čini da neću s bebom izlaziti u šetnje bar 1-2 mj a onda mi i ne bi trebala ta košara da onako ''upakiram'' djete..

----------


## Sumskovoce

*prag* više mi je mama reklo da im je novorođenčad rado spavala u tim košarama, radije nego u krevetićima, jer su naviknuti na skučen prostor koji se u košari može lakše simulirati nego u kinderbedu. I inače bebe vole zaspat svugdje, pa mi se ipak ta košara ne čini loša opcija za neki "terenski spavanjac" 

Danas sam bila na tečaju za trudnice i osim što mi je malčice pozlilo i što su patronažne izvalile dvje tri gluposti zapitala sam se trebam li im reć da su mi dečki začeti IVFom? Ako budu revno čitale trudničku knjižicu vidjet će tu majušnu napomenu i same - u što sumnjam, ali ako ne budu mogu se izvuć s puno manje polemike (koja će mi vjerojatno dić živce) i razno-raznih old-fashioned savjeta. A još da mi kažu da je dečkima ovo-ili-ono jer su IVF bebe mislim da bi zakuhala.... Sve u svemu pitanje glasi - da li da im kažem ili ne? Jeste li vi rekle svojim patronažnima?

----------


## patuljchica

Bome curke, baš ste se raspisale o krevetićima i kolicima... Al što ćemo, toliko smo dugo čekale ove trudnoće da smo 100x luđe od "redovnih" trudnica  :Very Happy: . Ja se stalno borim sa mojom štreberskom stranom koja hoće sve na vrijeme pripremiti, i praznovjernom koja mi šapće "ako sve pripremiš šalješ bebici signal da može doći" (a to ne bi bilo dobro jer imamo još dobrih 12 tjedana). Ipak, igrom slučaja kupili smo krevetić (Ikea) i kolica (Jane Trider - naaajbolja na svijetu).  Trenutno mi je kuća puna majstora jer preuređujemo radnu sobu u dječju (ne bi čovjek vjerovao koliko posla - predviđenog i nepredviđenog! A ja se kao ne smijem uzrujavati) :Laughing: 
Uglavnom, ponosno prijavljujem da sam već 15 dana na dijeti za gestacijski dijabetis, i da sam jako disciplinirana :Klap: . GUK profil sam radila na VV ali je na žalost samo djelomično uspio jer u dva uzroka nisam imala dosta krvi (sama si doma moram vaditi - pa ti iscjedi onu ampulicu! ja bedasta stišćem prst, da kao "iscjedim" što više, a ono kak stišćem, tako u biti zaustavljam krvarenje :Taps: ), pa moram ponoviti za dva tjedna, ali ove uzorke koje su analizirali su super (3,7 nakon doručka i 4,5 nakon večere). 
Bila sam i na Srebrnjaku na uzv fetalnog srca i sad je i moje srce na mjestu - naša curica sve lijepo i po pravilima napreduje i "otkucava" (gore su me slali zbog dijabetisa i moje urođene srčane mane...) i njezino je srčeko školski primjer razvoja fetalnog srca - mama je ponosna na svoju malu štrebericu!
Inače, što se tiče pokreta bebe - ja sam moju prvi put osjetila sa 18 t ali vrlo malo, i nisam bila sigurna jel to - to. Negdje od 20-og tjedna je konkretno osjetim. Ali i danas ima dana kada je više ili manje aktivna. Ima dana kad je jedva osjetim, a ima i dana kao danas kad se šuta ko luda. Od prije nekih 2 tjedna i tata može osjetiti njena lupkanja, ali ne uvijek, a povremeno se stvarno tako ritne, da je na trbuhu vidljiva izbočina, pa joj tata tepa da je mali "alien"  :Smile: .

----------


## andream

Patronažnoj nisam ništa rekla da je dijete IVF jer smatram da je to uistinu nebitno. Iako, kad god smo imali kasnije neku medicinsku obradu (u bolnici), kad bih samo spomenula da je IVF dijete, uvijek se to pisalo u povijest bolesti jer je po većini doktora bitno, kako sam imala prilike vidjeti.

----------


## patuljchica

> hvala na odgovorima, vidim da se dosta vas odlučilo za peg perego. mene kod kolica najviše buni da li trebam 3 u 1 ili 2 u 1 jer mi par mama iz iskustva kaže da košara ( ono u 0 položaj ) i neće trebati već da je dovoljno da kolica imaju 0 položaj i autosjedalicu tzv jaje. kako ću roditi pred kraj veljače i meni se čini da neću s bebom izlaziti u šetnje bar 1-2 mj a onda mi i ne bi trebala ta košara da onako ''upakiram'' djete..


iz iskustva mama zimskih beba - vele da je košara must have... mi kupili. Naime, vani bu hladno, a nema šanse da 2 mjeseca provedete u kući! Ako ništa drugo, ići ćeš kod pedijatra na pregled  :Smile: . U AS nije baš preporučljivo predugo bebicu držati, pogotov kad su tako male, a kao što je neko već rekao - vole navodno spavati u toj košari dok su još sasvim male. Meni su rekli da to kaj je vani hladno ne znači da se treba to proljeća zatvoriti u kuću jer da i beba treba malo promjene klime, a mama pogotovo  :Smile: .
Dakle, my vote ide ZA košaru.

----------


## tonili

> Danas sam bila na tečaju za trudnice i osim što mi je malčice pozlilo i što su patronažne izvalile dvje tri gluposti zapitala sam se trebam li im reć da su mi dečki začeti IVFom? Ako budu revno čitale trudničku knjižicu vidjet će tu majušnu napomenu i same - u što sumnjam, ali ako ne budu mogu se izvuć s puno manje polemike (koja će mi vjerojatno dić živce) i razno-raznih old-fashioned savjeta. A još da mi kažu da je dečkima ovo-ili-ono jer su IVF bebe mislim da bi zakuhala.... Sve u svemu pitanje glasi - da li da im kažem ili ne? Jeste li vi rekle svojim patronažnima?


Šumskice ja svojoj nisam rekla, niti smo o tome nešto posebno razgovarale, no znam da je vidjela u njihovoj knjižici - tamo je označeno da je IVF trudnoća. Mislim da to nije niakakav posebna info koju bi ona trebala znati...

----------


## Mojca

Evo me nazad iz bolnice, sve ok. Opet u subotu... doktor je dežuran za vikend, pa se nadamo susretu baš tad. 
Pitala sam što mogu učiniti da smekšam cerviks i možda prirodno potaknem trudove, osim što hopšem po lopti, šetam i ne štedim se dignuti predmete koji mi padnu na pod (a ima ih!  :Smile: ), pa su me pitali želim li homeoptske globulice. Naravno da želim.  :Smile:  

Ja mislim da patronažnu neću niti zvati... nisam sigurna još. Kad bi bila ziher da će biti neka normalna, zvala bi... a ovako, bojim se da mi ne uleti neka brijačica, pa da ju moram tjerat iz kuće.  :Smile:  Ne znam još vidjeti ću... a budem li ju zvala... teško da ću reći da je IVF beba. 

Što se tiče spavanja u malom prostoru, slažem se sa Šumskicom, ja planiram 2 jastuka za dojenje (ili jedan jastuk, pa još nešto da glumi drugi)  spojiti u "gnijezdo" za prvo vrijeme... frendica koja je rodila nedavno ima košaru i fakat vidiš da mala uživa unutra. Dobila ju je... a dosta su skupe.  :Sad:  

Iva Mia, Lip Poljčane (njihov kinderbet mi imamo) ti ima neke modele s ladicom.

----------


## arizona311

Šumsko, ja nisam ništa govorila. Kada sam na trud. tečaju rekla da nosim blizance njihovo prvo pitanje je bilo - jesu li umjetno ili?? I to pred nekoliko baba, ne babica. Nisam osjećala nikakvu potrebu da išta objašnjavam tako da nikome niti ne govorim. Najbolje mi je bilo neki dan u firmi. Uletim da pozdravim kolegice, a u liftu sretnem tetu čistaćicu s kojom do tada nisam progovorila više od Dobar dan. Naravno da i ona odmah, - aha a jesu li umjetno?  Fakat mi je dosta tih pitanja od svakog poznatog i nepoznatog. Mi smo se na početku dogovorili da nikome ništa ne objašnjavamo. Znaju samo naši starci i to je dovoljno.

----------


## Mojca

Mene neki dan zaskoči susjeda: A dugo ste čekali, ha? 
Kako to mislite? 
Pa tako, dugo ste skupa, a tek sad dijete. 
Je, ali nam je trebalo 10 godina da se odlučimo. 
Ništa joj nije bilo jasno. Da je ona rodila sa 17. Pa ko ti kriv. Uf!!!!
Kako mi samo idu na živce... i prodavačica u dućanu me je isto pitala. A sad nitko ne vjeruje da nam 10 godina djeca nisu padala na pamet.

----------


## mare157

Cure kao prvo da vas sve lijepo pozdravim, ima puno "novih" trudnica i to me jako veseli. Nisam se dugo javljala, ali često sam vas pratila i vidjela šta se dešava, vidim sad da nam je i Dani rodila... 
Ja sam danas 38 + 1 i nemogu vjerovati da ću uskoro postati majka iako sam to u srcu već jako dugo. Naprosto mi je to neka znanstvena fantastika, ali svakodnevno ritanje našeg zlata me uvjeri da ipak ne sanjam. Znam da će se rođenjem tog čuda moj život i život mm potpuno promijeniti i da čemo vjerovatno drugačije gledati na stvari koje nas okružuju, a i na probleme koje će doći. Pa ako smo mogli sve ovo otrpjeti, ništa nas veće nemože pokolebati. Je tako?
Još se dobro sjećam kako sam prije dvije godine napisala prvi post na ovom forumu i tad mi je izgledalo kao da nikada nećemo uspijeti, a danas smo evo na korak do ostvarenja sna.
I u te dvije godine upoznala sam krasne ljude na ovom forumu, sa nekima od njih se i srela, upoznala, sa nekima postala i prava prijateljica. Od nekih dobila lijekove, šprice i igle na poklon iako ih nikad nisam vidjela.
Divno je znati da takvi ljudi postoje kao što ste vi, drage moje curke!
Ovo je mali izljev nježnosti jer već duže vrijeme želim nešto napisati i javiti se i zahvaliti svima na savjetima, pomoći i razumijevanju kroz ove dvije godine. Hvala vam svima, divne ste!
 :Kiss:

----------


## frka

> Evo me nazad iz bolnice, sve ok. Opet u subotu... doktor je dežuran za vikend, pa se nadamo susretu baš tad. 
> Pitala sam što mogu učiniti da smekšam cerviks i možda prirodno potaknem trudove, osim što hopšem po lopti, šetam i ne štedim se dignuti predmete koji mi padnu na pod (a ima ih! ), pa su me pitali želim li homeoptske globulice. Naravno da želim.  
> 
> Ja mislim da patronažnu neću niti zvati... nisam sigurna još. Kad bi bila ziher da će biti neka normalna, zvala bi... a ovako, bojim se da mi ne uleti neka brijačica, pa da ju moram tjerat iz kuće.  Ne znam još vidjeti ću... a budem li ju zvala... teško da ću reći da je IVF beba. 
> 
> Što se tiče spavanja u malom prostoru, slažem se sa Šumskicom, ja planiram 2 jastuka za dojenje (ili jedan jastuk, pa još nešto da glumi drugi) spojiti u "gnijezdo" za prvo vrijeme... frendica koja je rodila nedavno ima košaru i fakat vidiš da mala uživa unutra. Dobila ju je... a dosta su skupe.  
> 
> Iva Mia, Lip Poljčane (njihov kinderbet mi imamo) ti ima neke modele s ladicom.


Mojca, ne znam da li to vrijedi za citav Zg (mada ne znam zasto ne bi), ali ako ne zoves patronaznu, one zovu tebe i same dodju... i nije im nimalo milo sto ih se nije zvalo... ali tebe mozda nece "skuziti" posto si zgibala preko granice  :Wink: 
a sto se tice da li im treba reci da se radi o IVF bebi - ma sto ih se to uopce tice?! taj podatak im je apsolutno suvisan.

----------


## Mojca

Pa kontam da me neće skužiti jer ću roditi vani, pa im neće imati tko javiti. 

Ma nisam ja apriori protiv patronaže, samo se bojim da će mi doći neka koja ima suprotne stavove od onog u što će na u bolnicu uputiti, npr. u bolnici pupak tretiraju homeopatskim praškom, a nek mi dođe neka s Bivacinom (a kako čujem Bivacin je out ali ga neke patronažne i dalje koriste) poludit ću. 
Zato dvojim. Naravno da je pomoć dobrodošla, ja o bebama znam jako malo... ali bi rado da se nastavila u istom tonu.  :Smile:  
Moram još malo pustiti tu misao da zrije, pa ću odlučiti.  :Smile:

----------


## prag

ok, uvažavam prijedloge dakle ipak uzimam 3 u 1. imate pravo, neću biti s bebom do 5 mj u kući  :Smile: 
kako pišete o patronažnim sestrama..ja sam mislila da se ona dobije po defaultu kad izađeš iz rodilišta, nisam znala da je se treba zvati, tj je li zovete neku koju znate da je ok ne  vezano koje područje pokriva? gdje se to prijavi?

----------


## Mojca

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/5086-Pa...atrona%C5%BEna (posebno prvi post!)
Evo... ovakvih situacija se bojim.  :Sad:  
A da bi rado imala neku normalnu koja će podržati dojenje na zahtjev, kinderbet spojen uz naš krevet i koja neće dobiti urtikariju kad čuje da beba nije cijepljena (btw, u Austriji se bebe nakon poroda ne cijepe!) kad vidi dva psa u kući, bi... ali bojim se da je to SF. :/

----------


## bugaboo

Ja sam negdje citala da bolnica u kojoj rodis obavijesti patronaznu najblizu tvom mjestu stanovanja i da se ona tebi javi :Confused:  

Krenuli smo i mi na trudnicki tecaj ovaj tjedan i danas je jedan specijalizant na powerpoint slajdu imao napisano "umjetna oplodnja" na sta mi se odmah digla sva kosa na glavi :Mad:  Nije mi jasno da kako doktori ne koriste ispravne nazive za MPO, a koriste brdo drugih strucnih naziva za vrijeme tecaja :Taps:

----------


## Mojca

I, molim te, što je na trudničkom tečaju imao za reći na temu "umjetne oplodnje"?

----------


## thaia28

meni je patronažna puno puno pomogla, ona je jedna od faktora zbog koje sam nastavila dojiti unatoč groznom početku.. smirena, topla, realna i iskusna.. s druge strane, čula sam da ih ima svakakvih. Moje je mišljenje da nije loše pozvati patronažnu, uzmeš one savjete od nje koje ti odgovaraju, prema nekim svojim uvjerenjima (meni je npr spomenula homeopatiju, ali sam joj glatko rekla da me ista uopće ne interesira9.

----------


## bugaboo

> I, molim te, što je na trudničkom tečaju imao za reći na temu "umjetne oplodnje"?


Ma to je samo usput spomenuto na temu carskog reza tj. ima vise viseplodnih trudnoca zbog "umjetne oplodnje" pa te trudnoce cesto zavrsavaju carskim rezom ako bebe nisu dobro okrenute (duplici) ili su trojci, cetvorci itd.

----------


## Mojca

> meni je npr spomenula homeopatiju.


E, ta je za mene!  :Smile:  
Koji je to kvart? Može i na pp.  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> Ma to je samo usput spomenuto na temu carskog reza tj. ima vise viseplodnih trudnoca zbog "umjetne oplodnje" pa te trudnoce cesto zavrsavaju carskim rezom ako bebe nisu dobro okrenute (duplici) ili su trojci, cetvorci itd.


Kužim. A nije spomenuo da je to zbog zakona, ha? Uf... sori, mam se nabrijem.  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Mojca, no sikiriki...   :Smile: 
a mene danas moja bebica udara na sve strane, pitam se samo kako je već dugačka kad može u kratkom intervalu udarati i lijevo i desno i po sredini... očito niti ta posteljica sprijeda nije više bitna.
Moram priznati da jedva čekam UZV u subotu. 
Vala, ti ideš u petak ako se ne varam, javi kako je prošlo.

----------


## Sumskovoce

mare mila moja ljubim te ovako raznjezenu i osjecajnu! Zelim ti najljepsi susret sa malenim sinekom!

----------


## ValaMala

Da, u petak smo na 4d u Podobniku (javim sve, naravno), a sutra na prvom pregledu na Sv. Duhu gdje namjeravam dalje pratiti trudnocu i roditi. Sutra cu i pitati zasto je moja bebica tako sramezljiva s lupkanjem, samo da je sve ok!

Nama su na trudnickom tecaju rekli da bolnice salju patronaznima popis rodilja, no da je zgodno da se svojim p. sestrama javimo vec sada i upoznamo se. To mi se cini zgodnije nego da mi nepoznata osoba samo bane nakon poroda. A vidim da ovdje pisete o tome jeste li rekle svojim patronaznima za ivf ili ne, pa ste se vjerojatno vec ranije i javile patronaznima? Ja ne vidim zasto bih govorila ista o zacecu patronaznoj. Zar je zbog toga moje dijete drugacije, treba li mu na neki poseban nacin previjati pupkic ili je kupati drugacije?

----------


## frka

Mojca, stvarno no sikiriki  :Wink:  - nitko ti ne brani da otkantas savjete patronazne. da je bilo po mojoj patronaznoj, ja uopce ne bih dojila... lijepo sam izignorirala njene savjete i nastavila Nolu stavljati na cicu kad god je to htjela (sto je bilo 0-24  :Grin: ). krvavo sam se namucila, ali isplatilo se tako da smo i dalje cicoljupci  :Yes: 

a s druge strane, frendica mi je nedavno rodila i dosla joj je fenomenalna prodojeca patronazna, a na istom smo kvartu...

----------


## Mojca

E Frka, o tom ti ja pričam.  :Smile:  
To ti je ko s rodilištima, nikad ne znaš na koga ćeš naletit... a imaš otprilike formirano mišljenje o tome kako i što želiš. 
Kad bi znala da će teta bit normalana, super, nek odlazi svaki dan... ali bude li neka koja će me frustrirati... ajme.  :Smile:  

Cure, dobro jutro...

----------


## andream

Ma ne treba se patronažnoj javljati prije poroda, ja sam mislila na prvu trudnoću (eh ipak sam ja trudnjača s iskustvom  :Smile: 
Mi smo nazvali prvi dan kad sam došla iz bolnice i sljedeći dan patronažna je već bila kod nas (dobro, mi smo zvučali na telefon kao totalni strašljivci jer stvarno o bebama nismo pojma imali).
Inače možda joj samo malo zamjeram što je rekla da neću moći dojiti, ja sam je bespogovorno poslušala i dijete je od početka bilo na adaptiranom. Drugi put ću biti pametnija. U svakom slučaju, ta dva-tri dolaska sve u svemu bila su mi korisna (teta je prala bebu, prematala pupak, bila je dosta smirena i dijete uz nju stvarno nije plakalo).
Vala, sretno danas na UZV, kod koga ideš na SD?

----------


## Bebica_2

Kod nas patronažna dođe jednom još u trudnoći, bila je kod mene oko 24.tj.t. mislim i kad dođeš iz bolnice odmah drugi dan i još jedno dva.tri puta, dođe okupat bebu prvi put i tako, al kod nas iz bolnice jave njoj kad sam rodila i kad me puštaju doma tako da ju ne treba zvat, dođe ona sama! :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Nama je rekla da im u rodilištu Pula jave kad je bio porod na njihovom području, a rodilište Rijeka ne javlja, pa se kao mi moramo same javiti. Patronažna koja će meni doći mi se čini pro-dojeća, ali je iznijela neka stajališta od kojih mi se oči okreću...ma ne znam, vidjet ćemo. Imam ja šogoricu koja je mama s iskustvom i pored toga teta u jaslicama - a stajališta oko beba nam se savršeno poklapaju, pa ću radije zvat nju i SOS rodin telefon za dojenje nego patronažnu.
Nego htjela sam pitati iskusnije trudnice - id jučer me leđa bole, onako niže područje leđa prema križima i čini mi se kao da sam u dva - tri navrata osjetila neki čudan feeling visoko u rodnici, kao da se tamo nešto dešava. Priznajem da sam se ove dane malo preforsirala i da nisam nosila pojas za trudnice uopće (a kod peglanja inače jako pomogne). Naravno da sam se odmah prepala da mi se cerviks skraćuje ili da se otvaram. Šta vi mislite o tome? Da li da zovem ginicu ili da pričekam slijedeći utorak kada imam zakazan pregled?

----------


## KLARA31

Jeste vi počele osjećat mučnine i u 14tt? Do sada nisam povratila a evo jutros zamalo, ništa nije drugačije nego inače jedino na tašte LGG jogurt,da nije do toga?

----------


## andream

o da, moje mučnine trajale su tamo negdje do 15,16. tjedna. sve ti je to normalno. mislim da je drugo tromjesečje u cijeloj trudnoći ipak najljepše za uživanje.

----------


## patuljchica

> Nego htjela sam pitati iskusnije trudnice - id jučer me leđa bole, onako niže područje leđa prema križima i čini mi se kao da sam u dva - tri navrata osjetila neki čudan feeling visoko u rodnici, kao da se tamo nešto dešava. Priznajem da sam se ove dane malo preforsirala i da nisam nosila pojas za trudnice uopće (a kod peglanja inače jako pomogne). Naravno da sam se odmah prepala da mi se cerviks skraćuje ili da se otvaram. Šta vi mislite o tome? Da li da zovem ginicu ili da pričekam slijedeći utorak kada imam zakazan pregled?


dal sam iskusnija trudnica - hmmm.... da li 10 + dana od tebe me čini iskusnijom?  :Smile:  - ali sa forsanjem imam iskustva...
Mislim da si se samo malo preforsirala. Trbuh ti je sve teži, pa će te leđa boljeti sve češće. A čudni feeling u rodnici - kod mene su pikanja štrecanja, probadanja i sl. redovna pojava cijelu trudnoću, a kad se preforsam, treba mi 2-3 dana da se vratim u normalu.
Koliko sam se ja raspitivala i čitala promjene na cerviksu se ne osjete, to i je problem. Zato i idemo na kontrole, da vidimo jel se što događa  :Smile: .
Ali.... ako će te to smiriti, nazovi si doktoricu, čisto da ne štrikaš do sljedećeg tjedna, ali predlažem ti malo usporiti i više se odmarati, i proći će! Btw. pomaže i jesti lakšu hranu - mene koji put crijeva toliko muče da nisam baš sigurna što i gdje boli :Laughing: .
Poz!

----------


## Bebica_2

Ja skraćivanje cerviksa baš i nisam osijetila e sad dal se može osijetit ili ne, nemam pojma ja zbog toga idem svaka dva tjedna na pregled!
moj savijet ti je da legneš i odmaraš do slijedećeg pregleda, bez peglanja i kuhanja i izbjegavaj sjedenje jer to radi pritisak na cerviks!
il za svaki slučaj zvrcni dr. da vidiš kaj će ti reć!

----------


## arizona311

Što se tiće bolova moram priznati da me sve više bole leđa. Večinom oko desne lopatice, nekad toliko jako da se ukočim na nekoliko sekundi.

Da li se koja od vas susrela s bolovima oko rodnice. Zadnje vrijeme me dolje nešto štreca, nekad lakše, a par puta toliko da sam vidjela zvijezde. Može li to biti od rastezanja/stezanja odnosno pripreme za porod. Joj jedva čekam sljedeći petak kontrolu kod dr. da vidimo kako je. Što se bliži odlazak dr. sve sam napetija, frka me.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Arizona i patuljchica* hvala na brzim odgovorima, obje ste bile u pravu. Razgovarala sam s ginicom-  em sam se preforsirala (što mi je ona rekla da više ne radim) pa me zato leđa bole baš kao što je arizona opisivala (i kuk koči) i sva sam bezvoljna. Ovo štrecanje oko i u rodnici kaže da je normalno istezanje mišića i priprema za porod koje se javlja posebno kad smo u pokretu i da je i to bezopasno. Rekla mi je neka odmaram što više moguće (bez peglanja, jurcanja uokolo i kućanskih poslova) i pijem Magnezij 300 (a može i malo donata za podebljati  :Wink:  ) i ako me ne bude bolilo da ne moram dolaziti. Jedino me upozorila na kontrakcije (kad se trbuh stvrdne kao kamen i ako boli trbuh) da ukoliko se pojave više od 4 puta u jednom danu da odmah i bez odlaganja odem ili kod nje ili u bolnicu. Jedino zabrinjavajuće po njoj je bol i grčenje trbuha, ostalo je normalno jer ipak moja ista leđa nose znatno veću težinu nego prije...

----------


## Mojca

Ja sam imala tu bol u rodnici, visoko gore, pa sam zakljucila da je to cerviks. Prvi put je to bilo kad smo krenuli u Ljubljanu na jednu izlozbu, jedva sam došla do auta... da nisu išli frendovi s nama, vratila bi se doma, baš je bilo jako, ali kratko, nekih 15 koraka... a kad je to bilo... nemam pojma... 
Drugi put na prvom ctg-u, brzo iza toga, morala sam poluležati na onom neudobnom krevetu, počela je odvratna bol, pa sam molila da sjednem. Evo sad gledam taj ctg je od 24.08, bila sam u 32+4 tt. 
Od tad redovito boli, najčešće i najintenzivnije dok bi hodala, ja sam to pripisala cerviksu. Pa je prestalo. Nema pravila kad se pojavljuje, ne ovisi o dužini hodanja, o intenzitetu... Cijelu trudnoću sam dosta sjedila na stolcu i nije došlo do skraćenja cerviksa, u 35 tt je bio 3,9 cm. 
Zadnjih dana sjedim na lopti sa željom da se cerviks skrati... prvi dan se opet se javila ta ista bol, pa bi se usudila tvrditi da je to to. Sad više ne boli.

----------


## arizona311

Sad si me malo umirila. 

Ah te kontrakcije. Danas sam ih osjetila barem tri puta još u krevetu dok sam odmarala, uf. Što se tiče magnezija meni je dr. propisao ogromnu dozu, 2x300mg. Glavno da sam na pregledu potpuno zatvorena, pa neka ostane i dalje tako. Idem sada malo prileći jer mi je i sjedenje pred kompom teško.

----------


## Pinky

> Šumsko, ja nisam ništa govorila. Kada sam na trud. tečaju rekla da nosim blizance njihovo prvo pitanje je bilo - jesu li umjetno ili?? I to pred nekoliko baba, ne babica. Nisam osjećala nikakvu potrebu da išta objašnjavam tako da nikome niti ne govorim. Najbolje mi je bilo neki dan u firmi. Uletim da pozdravim kolegice, a u liftu sretnem tetu čistaćicu s kojom do tada nisam progovorila više od Dobar dan. Naravno da i ona odmah, - aha a jesu li umjetno?  Fakat mi je dosta tih pitanja od svakog poznatog i nepoznatog. Mi smo se na početku dogovorili da nikome ništa ne objašnjavamo. Znaju samo naši starci i to je dovoljno.


vidit ćeš kad ih rodiš pa kad te svaka šuša na ulici bude pitala dojiš li ih ili im daješ ad, pa zašto isključivo ne dojiš, pa koliko mlika imaš...

cure, lipo vas je čitati!!!

za mame blizanaca toplo preporučujem mclaren twin techno. savršena kolica. nije ni čudo da ih brad & angelina koriste  :Laughing: 

i da, naspavajte se vi duple mame... ne mogu vjerovati kako malo spavam. sinoć smo spavali od 22.30 do 1 sat. onda se emica probudila sa kezom oko face, njoj je dan jer je cili dan spavala... ajme. i tako tjedan dana, mala zaminila dan i noć. veselje.

----------


## Pinky

wow mojca još 2 dana!!! sretno draga!!!

----------


## Mojca

Hvala draga! Da, još 2 dana... ako ne produži.  :Smile:  
Često mislim na tebe i tvoje smotuljke.  :Smile:  Ljubni ih u moje ime.  :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

pinky drago mi je da ste se lijepo uhodale i da bebice sefuju. Ja koristim svaku priliku za spavat i nadam se da me nece ona famozna trudnicka insomnia...

----------


## andream

uh, da vas utješim, ja ni sad ne spavam uz dvogodišnje dijete, budi se po noći svako malo... bit će veselo kad stigne beba no2, imat ću doma blizance  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Danas mi je cijeli trbuh tvrd. Ko da imam kamen. Dal se to vama događa?

----------


## Mojca

> Danas mi je cijeli trbuh tvrd. Ko da imam kamen. Dal se to vama događa?


Aha. BH kontrakcije. 
Maternica ti malo trenira.  :Smile:  Ne brini.

----------


## ValaMala

*Andream*, odusevljena sam Sv. Duhom i doktorom! Idem dr. Ratku Matijevicu. Sve je u najboljem redu, ja zatvorena, beba super. Salje me na ogtt jer mi je deda bio seceras, pa me zanima jel se na vv treba na to narucivati, ili samo dodem?

inace jucer sam cijeli dan imala te bh kontrakcije, bas to, trbuh se stvrdne ko kamen, pa prode. Dr. mi je rekao sao uzeti magnezij, spasmex nikako ne. 

pusa svima, javim se sutra nakon 4d u Podobniku

----------


## Mia Lilly

Mislila sam da je to skroz drugačiji osjećaj, da ću baš osjećati stezanje.
Bebica se giba cijeli dan pa se nisam uplašila.

----------


## andream

Vala, odlične vijesti. Drago mi je da si zadovoljna SD, ja sam isto nekako mirnija kod njih. 
Za OGTT i VV ne znam kako ide s naručivanjem, ja sam ga radila jednom na SD u labosu a drugi put u Domu zdravlja i nije bilo naručivanja. Obično trudnice i ne naručuju nigdje, ali svakako provjeri prije. Ja ga za sada ne moram raditi, vjerojatno će me slati drugi put s obzirom da sam dobila već podosta kilica...

----------


## ValaMala

Ja sam dobila oko 3kg do sada 23tt, pa mi se trbuh cini skroz mali. Danas me dr utjesio da je beba dovoljno velika i sve ok. Naravno, ja bih veeliki trbuh da ga ponosno secem...  :Smile:

----------


## patuljchica

*vala mala* na VV imaš posebnu ambulantu za trudnice, 1. kat lijevo, do kraja hodnika. Ja kad sam prvi put dolazila, došla sam oko 11, pričekala da sve druge trudnice koje su bile prije mene izađu i onda sam sa sestrom lijepo popričala, ona me je naručila (ja sam radila GUK profil), dala mi je ampulice za doma, rekla kako mi treba izgledati uputnica, i objasnila mi o dijabetičkoj dijeti. Mislim da ti je tako najbolje, doći bilo koji dan oko 11, pa vidjeti sa sestrom što i kako dalje. Dala bi ti ja broj telefona, da pitaš... al ne znam  :Sad: . U svakom slučaju, trudnic se ne moraju posebno naručivati i na šalterima najavljivati.

----------


## ValaMala

*Patuljchica*, hvala ti. Evo pise mi frendica bas malo prije da joj je dijagnosticiran gestacijski dijabetes.  :Sad:  Uglavnom, najsvjezije vijesti za ogtt na vv su da se treba naruciti (telefonom ili preko neta) i dobije se termin za nekih 10-ak dana, a rezultati se dobiju za par dana. Zvat cu sutra centralu gore, pa neka me prespoje kuda treba, pa cu se naruciti da to rijesim sto prije. 

E da, rekla je da test traje 2 sata, prvo vade krv iz vene, a onda se pije glukoza s limunom, pa se jos par puta vadi krv iz prsta.

----------


## andream

vala a jel moraš baš vaditi na Vuku? zašto ne odeš u lab na Sv duh?

----------


## bugaboo

Mojca jos malo pa ce upoznavanje s tvojom strucom :Zaljubljen: 

Jucer sam saznala da cu postati teta blizancima (nije MPO) i nakon prvotnog soka su svi u familiji veseli, iduce ljeto ce nam na moru biti puna kuca bebaca :Klap:  Super je sto ce moja buhtlica imati bratice/ sestricne samo 5 mjeseci mladje pa ce se moci nakon nekog vremena skupa igrati :Very Happy:

----------


## bugaboo

Cure koje idete na onaj UZV kod Podobnika javite kako je bilo :Wink:

----------


## Mojca

Bogaboo prekrasno!  :Smile:  Ja se nadam da će netko u mojoj familiji učiniti isto... a nema baš puno kandidata. 

Je... sad sam pogledala tickler i vrlo nježno opisuje moje stanje.... ja bi ga opisala puno jednostavnije: luda sam! ) 
Kad je dr. Šparac opisivao oplođene stanice, za najbolju je rekao "čista petica, štreberica". E, pa nadam se da se baš ta primila i da će tako štreberski doći "in time".

----------


## tonili

Koliko znam na VV se već dugo naručuje na ogtt i guk profil - nalaz bude za 3 dana. Ja sam tamo cijelu trudnoću pratila šećer.

----------


## linalena

E Mojca stvarno je dobar opis ispod tickera
15.10 baš lijepi datum za ugledati mamu i tatu

----------


## Hakya

Mojca puno srece zelim ti od :Heart:  i da sto prije ugledas svoje malo zlato :Zaljubljen:

----------


## andream

> Cure koje idete na onaj UZV kod Podobnika javite kako je bilo


Ja imam sutra u podne, a do tada čekamo Valu s izvještajem.

----------


## eva133

Što nam je s MASLINOM?

----------


## KLARA31

> E Mojca stvarno je dobar opis ispod tickera
> 15.10 baš lijepi datum za ugledati mamu i tatu


 :Very Happy:

----------


## alma_itd

Cure koje ste radile 4D u kojem tt ste radile pregled?Ja sam cula da je najbolje u 24tt jer se tad najbolje moze vidjeti morfologija srca,ali nisam sigurna jel to tacno.Ja sam u 20tt pa bih da se narucim na vrijeme.Uvijek sam mislila da je bolje sto kasnije jer se bolje vidi(mada ako cekam do 30 i nekog tt onda mogu izdrzati jos malo pa vidjeti bebu na porodu :Smile:

----------


## Bebica_2

ja sam ga radila u 25. tj., moj dr. je reko da je najbolje iza 24.tj. e sad zašto ne znam, istina šta kasnije to se lijepše vidi bebica, a sad za ovo ostalo nemam pojma!

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja sam bila u 22 tt i sve se lijepo vidjelo. Sad idem u utorak, u 28 tt.

----------


## arizona311

alma, radila sam u 20tj. anomaly scen na 4D. Malci su tada imali po 300g. sve se lijepo vidjelo, spol, rukice, nogice...

----------


## rozalija

> E Mojca stvarno je dobar opis ispod tickera
> 15.10 baš lijepi datum za ugledati mamu i tatu


X
Draga od srca ti želim da porod bude za 5+ i vidjećeš za trenutak prvog pogleda na svoju princezu je vrijedilo sve, sva borba, jer to je najljepši trenutak koji se jednoj ženi može desiti.
Mojoj Jeleni će za 10 dana puna godina i dan danas svaki dan provrtim u glavi film kada sam išla na porod, kada sam je ugledala, kada sam je poljubila, to je nešto neopisivo.

----------


## nina70

> ,Još se dobro sjećam kako sam prije dvije godine napisala prvi post na ovom forumu i tad mi je izgledalo kao da nikada nećemo uspijeti, a danas smo evo na korak do ostvarenja sna.
> I u te dvije godine upoznala sam krasne ljude na ovom forumu, sa nekima od njih se i srela, upoznala, sa nekima postala i prava prijateljica. Od nekih dobila lijekove, šprice i igle na poklon iako ih nikad nisam vidjela.
> Divno je znati da takvi ljudi postoje kao što ste vi, drage moje curke!
> Ovo je mali izljev nježnosti jer već duže vrijeme želim nešto napisati i javiti se i zahvaliti svima na savjetima, pomoći i razumijevanju kroz ove dvije godine. Hvala vam svima, divne ste!


U potpunosti potpisujem i želim ti sve pet do kraja  :Smile: )

----------


## Vojvođanka

cure ja u prolazu, pa samo da vas sve pozdravim (Alex je aktivna beba pa neda mami ni potpis da promjeni  :Smile: )
mi danas slavimo mjesec dana,
što je brzo prošlo!
mazimo se i ljubimo i svaki dan se sve više volimo!
majčinska ljubav se nemože riječima opisati samo doživjeti, saznat će te o čemu pričam, uskoro!
pozdrav maloj Tari (Dani82)
Mojca još si 2 u 1?? Pa ja sam svoj porod skoro već i zaboravila!  :Smile:

----------


## prag

> Ja sam dobila oko 3kg do sada 23tt, pa mi se trbuh cini skroz mali. Danas me dr utjesio da je beba dovoljno velika i sve ok. Naravno, ja bih veeliki trbuh da ga ponosno secem...


meni je ista stvar, evo zakoračila u 23 tt i samo 3kg. malo me ubija u pojam vaga a malo ljudi koji mi komentiraju a gdje ti je stomak, je li sve ok kad se ne debljaš, rijetki kažu aj to ti je super, pa ispadne da je to neki problem. tako sam bila nemirna do zadnjeg pregleda dok dr nije potvrdio da je s bebom sve super, da napreduje i razvija se a još mi je rekao da i kg bolje da je manje. u mene je svakako i problem što sam prije trudnoće bila bez menzesa 1,5g i u tom periodu sam nakupila tekućinu jer nisam uzimala hormonsku terapiju pa kad sam pred postupak počela s trisequensom i dobila par ciklusa sve sam to izgubila nekih 3kg a odlaskom u prag i poslije s upalom pluća skinula još 4kg pa sam u trudnoću ušla s -7kg. tako tko me zna svi primjete da sam u biti ''smršala''.
al ipak glavno da je beba ok. to nam je najbitnije. iako bih i ja voljela kao i ti valamala da imam što pokazati stomačine  :Smile: ) još sam i kupila onu slatku majicu mamanova s bebicom što viri iz stomaka a stomačić kao bebina glava  :Smile: ))

----------


## prag

Mojca super ti je ticker! puno sreće da što prije zagrliš svoju bebicu!
bugaboo u tebe je pravi baby boom u obitelji, neka djece, puna kuća veselja  :Smile: 

puno sreće svim curama sutra na 4D a ide vas dosta vidim, to je nešto predivno, bebica se vidi kao uživo. ja sam bila u 21 tt i sve se super vidjelo, a i svi organi su razvijeni da dr može sve prekontrolirati ( u mene je gledao sljedeće: srce, zalistke, protok krvi, bebin puls, moj dotok krvi u pupkovinu, bedrena kost, mozak, kralježnica, uši, prstiće, promjer stomaka - to je valjda taj tzv. anomaly scan ). 

informacija za OGTT test, u poliklinici Sunce ga rade 97 kn, doći na tašte, 2x vađenje krvi, nalazi odmah!

----------


## KLARA31

pa eto prag,to ti je to,ne moraš se brinuti,ti si smršavila prije trudnoće.
Meni svi govore baš ti se stomak vidi,a i je,nemogu ga sakrit nikako  :Laughing:  a tek sam predkraj 13tt

----------


## andream

Vala, kako je prošao današnji UZV kod Podobnika?

----------


## ValaMala

*Prag*, haha, bas smo kompicke, imam i ja majicu s bebom sto viri iz buse, prije nekog vremena bez nje bi bilo tesko biti sigura da sam trudna, a polovica vec dobrano iza mene! Ali znas, neka, doista je bolje ne dobiti previse i glavno da nase bebe lijepo rastu. Meni zapravo dr uvijek reagira pozitivno na kilazu.  :Wink: 

Vojvodanka, kako prelijepo! Ljubite se, grlite, volite, a mi cemo vasim stopama! Kako ide s dojenjem?

andream, narucila sam se vec na VV za 24.10., a svi i govore da je najbolje ici tamo posto i jesu bas za dijabetes, pa eto idem i to odvaliti. 

E da, dosli i nalazi krvi i urinokulture i sve je super. Veselim se svakom: "Sve je u redu" kao dijete Bozicu, haha.

A sada izvjestaj iz Podobnika, 4d. Narucili su vise cura u isto vrijeme jer ima puno lijecnika, pa se podijele po trudnicama i nekoliko aparata. Dosta dugo je trajalo, no naravno uzv nije na trbuhu svo vrijeme. To izgleda ovako nekako, legla sam, oni su se predstavili (1 strani dr i par nasih), pa im je on objasnjavao korak po korak. Gledali su razne organe, kako su koji mogli uhvatiti, jer je moja preslatka djevojcica radila akrobacije, haha. U pocetku su uhvatili liceko lijepo, no na kraju kada su jos htjeli, mala je stavila rukice i nogice ispred lica i napravila odheb daljnjem gledanju liceka.  :Smile: 

Dakle, potraze npr srceko putem 2d, kliknu, zaustave si taj dio na ekranu, pa kliknu da vide i 4d, a onda maknu sondu s trbuha i neko vrijeme pricaju, kako se ovo prikazuje, kako ono podesiti... edukacija. Pa prijedu na drugi organ i sve isto. Muz mi je bio sav prestrasen koliko je trajalo, no od cijelog vremena sonda nije bila puno na trbuhu (a ne bih ja ni dala). Na krau sam se umorila, postalo mi tesko lezati na ledima, pa sam rekla i zavrsili smo. Dobila sam cd i par slikica i sve u svemu skroz ok. 

Savjet curama koje ce tek ici, oni ce nastaviti koliko god treba, tako da mislite na sebe i kad vam bude dosta lijepo im recite i pozdravite ih. Super je vidjeti svoje djetesce, no mi na kraju njima radimo uslugu i bitno je paziti prvenstveno na sebe i bebolinca. Pusek svima veliki!

----------


## andream

vala, stvarno iscrpan izvještaj, hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Hehe, zanesem se ja ponekad

----------


## Mojca

Hvala vam curke. 
Vojvođanka... drago mi je da si se javila... pitala sam se kako si.  :Smile:  Ljubac Alexu, dečku s predivnim imenom.

----------


## Makica

drage moje evo da se i mi javimo nakon naseg uzv! 
bebe su odlicno, on ima 1640g, a ona 1460g, sada sam u 31tt. plodne vode dovoljno, ja skroz zatvorena, ne moze bolje, dr je jako zadovoljna jer jos ne zaostaju tezinom i narucila me opet za 2 tjedna! zanimljivo da cim sam legla na stol, odmah je prebacila sliku na 4d i vidjela sam njega kako zijeva! cijelo vrijeme je zijevao, a ona se jako voli slikati, tako sam opet dobila slikice i necete vjerovati ovaj uzv nisam platila niti jednu kunu. jedino mi se cini da me planira za bolnicu nakon tog pregleda za 2 tjedna, nisam sigurna, ali mi sve na to mirise. u utorak ulazim u 8 mjesec, garant me planira za carski. kad budem znala vise, javim vam! 
glavnom, jaaaaaako su lijepi, puno,puno mi je srce topline i ljubavi!

----------


## Mojca

Makica, čisti je užitak buditi se uz ovakve postove.  :Smile:

----------


## Darkica

> Makica, čisti je užitak buditi se uz ovakve postove.


X

----------


## seka35

makice ,bitno je da sve ide kako treba ... ja cu na carski i nimalo mi to ne smeta sao da bebica bude ok.
 ja u utorak sam u 38 nedjelji . planiram u ponedjeljak na redovnu kontrolu i vidjet cu sa dr. da dogovorimo porod ..
od utorka sam bas natecena ,a pogotovo ruke  ,kao kiflice i mogu vam reci da mi je sve teze zbog ze natecenosti ,jer ovo mi je prvi put da sam jako teska ,a i ta otecenost je bas grozna  .
eto jedva cekam susret sa  nasim sincicem!

----------


## ValaMala

*Seka*, zasto ces na carski?

----------


## andream

Evo i mi smo danas obavili taj famzni 3/4d, pregledavao me profesor osobno  :Smile:  sve je u najboljem redu, bebica lijepo napreduje, ma sve pet. Upravo sam gledala filmić, beba je bila dosta aktivna ali i sramežljiva, najviše vremena skrivala je lice u posteljici...
 Mojca, ima li novosti  :Wink:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Evo da se i ja javim, u utorak bila na kontroli (tad je bilo 31+3) decko ima 1500 a cura dvije kile, ja zatvorena tlak normalan
i na +9 sam sto se kila tice  :Smile: 
Jedino je njemu na jednom mjestu pupcana vrpca manje prohodna pa zbog toga idem sljedeci tjedan u Ri na pregled ( tamo cu rodit ). Dr. kaze da nije nista opasno ali da se treba kontrolirat svakih tjedan dana. Ja se nadam da me radi toga nece ostaviti u bolnici.
OGTT sam radila jucer ali jos neznam nalaze bit ce u ponedjeljak.
Pozdrav svima za sada jer idem citati vase postove u zaostatku sam nisam imala internet

----------


## seka35

vala,  ni ja bas dobro ne razumijem ...  rekao mi da nece nista da rizikuje  ,da smo puno ceklai na bebu (18 god) , nosim nisko ,podvezana itd  ... e s,sad  ja sam mogla onako izmedu redova procitati da je to i zbog vantjelesne ,malo godine ...ali da ti kazem  ,uopce mi nije bitno ,bitno je da moj djecak dode ziv i zdrav na svijet!
moja seka je prvo rodila na carski ,a s drugim je iskljucivo zahtjevala  da je porode prirodno i tako su doktori uspjeli nekako da je porode (kaze htjela sam osjetiti kako je roditi),kad je rodila  men poslije pricala iskustva i kaze ako bi trece zatrudnila samo na carski...ali meni stvarno nije bitno ,samo da je sve ok.

 kako se ti osjecas?
 meni se skroz primakelo i imam osjecaj da cu brzo ... 
ponedjeljak mi je redovna kontrola ,kad ce mi dr. i  serklaz skinuti ,pa cu sve bolje znati.
prosli put mi rekao da bi volio kad bi dogurala do 39 nedjelje ,a ja bih voljela sad kad dodem na kontrolu da se vec dogovorimo oko poroda ,sto c i pokusati

----------


## Mojca

Nema novosti.  :Smile: 
I dalje čekamo. Sve ok, ctg, uzv... Beba u super položaju... samo neće van.  :Rolling Eyes:  BH kontrakcije su jako učestale... 
Sad već lagano cupkam.  :Smile:

----------


## Bebica_2

Cure bravo za preglede i bebice!!
Mojca još malo i smotuljak je tu, jedva čekam vesele vijesti!!
Tomislava bravo za velike bebice, ko zna možda se di sretnemo u Ri rodilištu  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

> Nema novosti. 
> I dalje čekamo. Sve ok, ctg, uzv... Beba u super položaju... samo neće van.  BH kontrakcije su jako učestale... 
> Sad već lagano cupkam.


cupkaj,cupkaj  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Nema novosti. 
> I dalje čekamo. Sve ok, ctg, uzv... Beba u super položaju... samo neće van.  BH kontrakcije su jako učestale... 
> Sad već lagano cupkam.


Svratila sam da vidim da li ima kaj novoga i još ništa.. ajmo beba van!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

* B**Bebica* super bi bilo da se sretnemo, kad ti je termin ????

----------


## Bebica_2

ma ti si prije mene, meni je službeno 19.12. al kako to kod mene ide bit će prije sigurno, ja sam si sama zadala da izdržim u komadu do 1.12. i onda mogu :Laughing: 
kad je tebi?

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Moj je sluzbeno 11.12. al posto su blizanci tesko da cu izgurat do tada, mislim da bih mogla negdje polovicom 11 mjeseca.
Trebala bih na carski ( zbog polozaja beba, jedno na zadak jedno poprecno ) tako mi je rekla moja dr. ali sam cula da
se u Ri ne prakticira bas CR nego da probaju najprije prirodno. A toga me najvise strah, da me izmuce ovako pa onda na CR.

----------


## Bebica_2

Joj da oni forsiraju prirodno iako ako vide da stvarno nije za prirodno neće te valjda mučit bez veze!
Jedna moja poznanica isto je nosila blizance baš kad i ja i jednu bebu je rodila prirodno a drugu na carski, isto sve u Ri rodilištu!
Mene ovaj put nije baš ničega stah potrpit ću šta god treba samo da se bembolina rodi živa i zdrava i muž definitivno ide sa mnom jer te onda malo drugačije tretiraju!
I ko zna, možda se na kraju ipak sretnemo, nikad se ne zna :Smile: 

E da moji blizančići su bili jedan na noge a drugi popreko i sve je prirodno išlo, istina bili su još mali, al svejedno su me rezali!

----------


## Beti3

> Ej cure... kad god otvorim Adaxovu stranicu odvalim na one plave okice... ma di su samo našli tu preslatku bebu?


Čitam ovo i mislim kako Mojca već vjerojatno gleda najslađu bebu na svijetu, sa najljepšim okicama, vlastitu, naravno.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## frka

> Joj da oni forsiraju prirodno iako ako vide da stvarno nije za prirodno neće te valjda mučit bez veze!
> Jedna moja poznanica isto je nosila blizance baš kad i ja i jednu bebu je rodila prirodno a drugu na carski, isto sve u Ri rodilištu!
> Mene ovaj put nije baš ničega stah potrpit ću šta god treba samo da se bembolina rodi živa i zdrava i muž definitivno ide sa mnom jer te onda malo drugačije tretiraju!
> I ko zna, možda se na kraju ipak sretnemo, nikad se ne zna
> 
> E da moji blizančići su bili jedan na noge a drugi popreko i sve je prirodno išlo, istina bili su još mali, al svejedno su me rezali!


bebica, strasno sto vam se desilo... jako mi je zao... u takvim situacijama, kad su bebe toliko malene i niske gestacijske dobi, epiziotomija je rutinska da bi bebama trauma bila sto manja....

----------


## Mojca

> Čitam ovo i mislim kako Mojca već vjerojatno gleda najslađu bebu na svijetu, sa najljepšim okicama, vlastitu, naravno.


Zasad samo u mašti, Beti..  :Smile:  
Još smo "u komadu", proveli smo dan radeći sve ono što navodno potiče trudove... šetali, vozila sam auto skoro dva sata ne mareći za rupe na cesti, satima hodali po šumi i skupljali kestenje, čak sam i gutljaj pive popila, vozili se po off roadu, provela pola sata pod vrućim tušem... jedino čaj od maline nisam pila (a ima ga na OMV-u, ako kome bude trebalo  :Smile: ) 
Zapravo, toliko sam se umorila tim aktivnostima da ako noćas krene neću imati snage za obući se i krenuti.  :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

E, zaboravila sam dodati... i magarac je malenoj šapnuo na uho par riječi.  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

ajmeeeee avatar!!!!!!!!!!!
presladak.. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

Mojca, čekamo s tobom :Heart:

----------


## Bebica_2

> ajmeeeee avatar!!!!!!!!!!!
> presladak..


baš sam to htijela napisat!!! :Smile: 

čekamo, čekamo!!!!

----------


## KLARA31

e Mojca neće kad ti hoćeš  :Smile:  al zato uživaš tu u prirodi  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Mala štreberica radi po svom... možda čeka horoskopskog škorpiončeka  :Cool:

----------


## Mojca

> Mala štreberica radi po svom... možda čeka horoskopskog škorpiončeka


Andream, ne copraj!  :Smile:  Pa znaš li ti koliko je to još dana?!  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Pa samo što nije ... a i moja je škorpijica, i to prava  :Wink:

----------


## nea0902

Mojca cili dan mislim na vas, mislim se ma do sada je malena tu sto posto kad njoj lipo - seta po sumi, druzi se s zivotinjama, pa joj nije prisa  :Kiss:  
Avatar je presladak  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*mojca*, kako je to uzbudljivo, zeno! Mislim da mi sve ovdje zajedno s tobom iscekujemo i veselimo se prinovici!

----------


## gričanka

*Mojca* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, držim fige  :Heart:

----------


## alma_itd

*Mojca* nadam se da ce nas sutra obradovati vijesti od tebe.Cula sam da datule omeksavaju grlic maternice i olaksavaju porod.

----------


## seka35

ja sutra jedva cekam kontrolu ,a tako sam nesto teska i bas mi je tesko..
 sva sam u zadnja 4 dana natekla ,tlak povisen  i sama sam sebi teska ,a sutra cu znati vise kad ce me dr. poroditi .
 sutra sam 37+6

----------


## ValaMala

*Seka*, nisam skuzila, u tvojem slucau je cr iz kojeg raloga?

----------


## Inesz

Mojca, dobro jutro!  :Smile:  Je li krenulo?  :Smile:

----------


## seka35

mislis  na carski  iz kojeg razloga?
 nema nekog posebnog razloga  koliko sam skuzila . sam o kaze da nece da rizikuje  , a sta sad konkretno misli nij eni meni bas jasno u potpunosti?
danas mi je redovna kontrola ,pa cu sve bolje znati

----------


## Sumskovoce

Kad sam vidjela da ima toliko postova bila sam sigurna da svi čestitaju našoj Mojci, kad ono šipak - curka se  ne da smetat  :Wink:  
Neka joj bude koliko god želi - vidiš da je stigla do Austrije, sad će se i tamo malo provesti i čekat smjenu tvog doktora  :Grin: 
Samo polako ti, ne se umarati jer kad krene trebat će ti snage. 

Kod nas vikend prošao super aktivno, dečki lupaju sve u 16  i trbuh se uvija na sve strane. Divno je to kad te bebice tako lupkaju.
*Makice i Tomislava* vaši bebolinsi su već veliki - kako ste vas dvije? Jel vam teško? Bole leđa? Kako spavate?

----------


## prag

Mojca super ti je avatar! 

cure samo da se ispravim za OGTT test, nekidan sam napisala da je u poliklinici sunce 97 kn a u biti je to poliklinika analiza 97 kn a u sunca je 75 kn! tako da ću ja najvjerojatnije sutra otići u sunce to riješiti...

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Sumskice* ja jedva cekam da rodim, ne mogu nista, ujutro jos kako tako ali popodne nikako.
Po noci budjenje svakih dva sata za pisanje, prakticki nista ni ne spavam, kukovi me rasturaju a ledja da ne pricam.
Sve u svemu koma.
Danas dobila nalaze OGTT-a i sve je u redu, jos kad´me sutra ne bi ostavili u bolnici to bi bilo idealno  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

TOMISLAVA i meni je ujutro znatno bolje nego popodne i navečer, navečer mi je trbuh velik, tvrđi i dečki aktivni i skroz prema van. Noći su mi duge, isto česti odlasci na WC, pa paranoja za najmanju moguću bol i stezanje, kukovi i leđa...eh da...znači bit će tako do kraja. Postalo mi je teško čak se i obrisati cijela nakon tuširanja, dohvatit stopala i tako...
I ja idem sutra na pregled, idemo vidjeti koliko su narasli. Bojim se malo da se nisam počela otvarati, pa da me ne šalju u bolnicu na dex (jesi ti dobila taj deksametazon i ako da u kojem tjednu?) Tebi držim fige da te vrate doma da čekaš najljepši mogući susret i da unatoč tegobama izdurate 3u1 što je duže moguće  :Kiss:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Jao, ni ja više ne spavam po noći. Totalna nesanica. 
Sutra idemo na pregled da vidimo koliko smo narasli i kakva nam je cirkulacija.

Gdje nam je Mojca?

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ja sam zatvorena skroz, jedini razlog zasto bi me mogli ostaviti je to sto je decku na jednom mjestu pupcana vrpca slabije prohodna, ali moja dr. kaze da to nije opasno ( za sada ) ali da treba provjeravat svakih tjedan dana.
E sad, radje bih ja putovala svaki put oko 100 km nego da me ostave u bolnici ali mislim da se necu puno pitati glede toga.
Zato idem spremit torbu pa kak bu  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mojca*  nam je možda išla rodit  :Grin: 
*Tomislava, Mia Lilly* sutra je dan od pregleda i izvještaja  :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

Ma tu sam... samo me moj komp ne pušta na Rodu... ne znam zašto.  :Rolling Eyes:  Evo se šveram s kompa od MD-a dok je on na telefonu, inače gotovo non stop radi.

Sve je isto...  :Smile:  Valjda mi je ovo kašnjenje svojevrsno "milo za drago" jer sam ja kasnila 9 dana.  :Embarassed: 
Hvala vam na podršci...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## MASLINA1973

A ja već mislila...
Strpljenja, još omalo - sad ćete vi :Smile:

----------


## Bebica_2

Mojca mi svi čekamo skupa s tobom, još malo, još malo!!!

evo samo kratko da vam se i ja javim, danas bili na još jednom pregledu, sve ok za sada, sve zatvoreno :Smile:  šta je najbitnije, bembolina ima 1508 grama i 7.11. idemo opet na kontrolu!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mojca* aj mila moja strpljen spašen 
*Bebice* hura za veliku bebicu, sada samo neka raste, neka bilda mami u buši!

----------


## maca2

Cure drage,samo se nakratko javljam da se odjavim s ove teme na kojoj sam davno pisala...
Moja sreća najveća rodila se 3.7.2011. u svom svojem savršenstvu  :Zaljubljen: 

Svima vam od srca želim mirne i uredne trudnoće te brze i lake porode!  :Yes:

----------


## ValaMala

*maca*, čestitam od srca!

----------


## Sumskovoce

maca cestitam! Neka vam je roditeljstvo i djetinjstvo puno ljubavi i veselja!

----------


## Darkica

*maca*, čestitam tebi i tm na prinovi!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Evo nas s pregleda, curka je ok, malo naprednija..mama zatvorena ..cerviks 36 mm...uglavnom dr. Nam je jako zadovoljan bas kao i mi  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Maca cestitam od srca :Smile: 

Iva Mia super za pregled, samo neka mrvica lijepo raste :Wink: 

Jel tko zna sto znaci cerviks sakrponiran, smeksan, uloziv za vrsak prsta? Dr mi nije nista posebno napomenula da bih trebala vise mirovati jer ja od pocetka sve laganini, a na pov. bolesti mi uvijek pise mirovanje.

----------


## ValaMala

*bugaboo*,

imaš tu na forumu temu Uloživos vs Otvorenost (tako nešto), tamo su cure dosta pisale o tome. Mislim da to nije ništa ozbiljno i puno je cura skoro cijelu trudnoću uloživo za prst. Problem je ako krene otvaranje, ali pročitaj si više tamo. Uglavnom uloživost nema veze s otvorenošću, uloživost se odnosi na cerviks, a otvorenost na samu maternicu.

Nalaz da je cervix sakroponiran znači kako nema aktivnih kontrakcija maternice koje bi ga pomjerile naprijed, što se dešava prirodno početkom poroda. Cervix je u normalnim uvjetima sakroponiran tijekom cijele trudnoće, sve do pred porod, kada se "centrira" ili je "anteponiran" (okrenut prema naprijed).

Pusek

----------


## bugaboo

Hvala Vala! Crko mi komp pa surfam preko moba, a to mi je malo teze, pokusat cu naci tu temu.

----------


## ValaMala

Evo draga, možda je ovako lakše?  :Wink: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/68707-Uloziva-vs.otvorena

----------


## tika08

Pozdrav cure!
Evo da se malo javim.Ne pišem puno ali vas čitam svaki dan.Mi smo obavili kontrolu jučer i imala bih nekoliko pitanja za vas.U 28t.t sam i Vala odgovorila si mi na jedno od mojih pitanja.I meni je na nalazu dr. napisao cervix 1 članak,cervikalni kanal uloživ za vrh prsta pa kolko sam čitala temu koju spominješ vidim da to nije ništa strašno.Tako sam i sama zaključila pošto dr. nije ništa napomenuo uvezi toga.E,sad mene zanima još nešto.Napomenula sam mu da me u zadnje vrijeme trbuh dosta steže  i da mi se stvrdne po nekoliko puta na dan no da me brine i bol oko područja pupka na što sam dobila kratki odgovor da je to sve normalno i da se ne moram brinuti.Bebolino je dosta aktivan i stvarno uživam kad izvodi svoje vratolomije no htjela bih znati dali me ova bol u trbuhu i osobito oko pupka mora brinuti?

----------


## ValaMala

*tika*, radi se o braxton-hicks kontrakcijama. Neki ih zovu i vježbanje maternice za porod ili umjetnim trudovima. Puno cura i ovdje ih ima i to je upravo to što si opisala, stezanje i stvrdnuće trbuha koje se onda opusti. Proguglaj malo o b-h kontrakcijama, one su skroz normalne, a osobito pošto je sve ok s bebicom i zatvorena si, mislim da nema razloga brizi. Neki kažu da je sve u najboljem redu ako nemaš više od 10 takvih kontrakcija dnevno.

Što se tiče boli oko pupka, to sam imala jedno vrijeme, pa opet skužila da dosta trudnica u nekoj fazi iskusi baš to. pošto ti je i tvoj doc rekao da je to sve ok, nemoj se brinuti. Lezi na lijevi bok, odmori tako kad god možeš i mazi bušu.

Zapravo, u vezi bolova u trudnoći vrijedi isto pravilo, razno razni su normalni, no bitno je da to nije jaka bol i da ne traje dugo. I ja zagovaram ono da je bolje biti oprezan, pa ako te nešto baš zabrine, a ti pravac doktoru.

----------


## tika08

Hvala ti Vala!
Nema nešto Mojce.Čekamo,čekamo.... :Smile:

----------


## andream

I ja navratim da vidim što nam je s Mojcom.... pa moram pitati - jel krenulo ?  :Wink:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Bok curke! Naš izvještaj s pregleda glasi tako da je jedan dečko velik 1260, a drugi 1230 grama, ja zatvorena i sve je u najboljem redu  :Smile: 
Jako sam sretna i pao mi je kamen sa srca. Kako sam do jučer molila da su dečki dosegli barem kilu, ova njihova masa me jako oraspoložila i sad ne skidam osmjeh s lica cijeli dan. Kako je sve OK koristim priliku za pranje i peglanje nadam se zadnje ture robice (e sad već imamo čitave kolekcije - djeca su obučena skoro do ljeta) dok se još mogu gegati, jer čini se da ću uskoro moć samo ležat i zapovijedat  :Grin: 

Pozdravit ćemo *Mojcu* i poslat pusicu - možda je krenulo... tko zna....

----------


## ValaMala

*Sumskica*, divno za dečkiće, čestitam.

*Mojca*, tiskaj, tiskaj!  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Evo me, sad smo došli iz rodilišta.  :Smile:  
Sve ok, opet kontrola u petak ako ne krene do tad. E sad, u petak će biti 6 dana nakon termina, što je max što on meni može dati, obzirom na moje konstelacije, pa će trebati nešto poduzeti, da li indukciju ili carski odlučiti ćemo tad. Tješi me to da je na CTG-u graf od kontrakcija bio znatno šiljastiji nego do sad. To ne mora značiti ništa jer se ja ne osjećam ništa posebno drugačije... 
Btw, pitala sam kako rade indukciju... nježno i polako... prvi dan daju pola kapsule prostaglandina, pa te pošalju doma, ako nema reakcije drugi dan cijelu, pa opet doma, pa treći dan valjda kreću s oksitocinom. Svo vrijeme prate ctg i uzv. 

Uglavnom, što god bude, ja sam mirna, dali smo maksimalnu šansu prirodi, beba je dobila potrebno vrijeme da bude tamo di želi i gdje joj je dobro... po Podobniku je oko 01.10. trebala biti van.

----------


## kiara79

mojca~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## KLARA31

> Evo me, sad smo došli iz rodilišta.  
> Sve ok, opet kontrola u petak ako ne krene do tad. E sad, u petak će biti 6 dana nakon termina, što je max što on meni može dati, obzirom na moje konstelacije, pa će trebati nešto poduzeti, da li indukciju ili carski odlučiti ćemo tad. Tješi me to da je na CTG-u graf od kontrakcija bio znatno šiljastiji nego do sad. To ne mora značiti ništa jer se ja ne osjećam ništa posebno drugačije... 
> Btw, pitala sam kako rade indukciju... nježno i polako... prvi dan daju pola kapsule prostaglandina, pa te pošalju doma, ako nema reakcije drugi dan cijelu, pa opet doma, pa treći dan valjda kreću s oksitocinom. Svo vrijeme prate ctg i uzv. 
> 
> Uglavnom, što god bude, ja sam mirna, dali smo maksimalnu šansu prirodi, beba je dobila potrebno vrijeme da bude tamo di želi i gdje joj je dobro... po Podobniku je oko 01.10. trebala biti van.


 :Wink:

----------


## andream

ajme mojca pročitala da ste došli iz rodilišta i već pomislila da nunaš bebicu u naručju, kad ono - šipak  :Smile:  za utjehu, meni je samo jedna doza prostagladina napravila pravi bum, ništa više nije trebalo (osim epiduralne i dripa nakon toga). a opet, do petka imate vremena...

----------


## Mojca

Andream, e kad bi čovjek znao...  :Smile:  
Tu gdje smo smješteni, imaju bebu od 2 i pol tjedna. Mama je tražila indukciju, da bude u smjeni svoje doktorice. Sve je bilo gotovo u roku 2 sata. 
A frendica lani na SD-u završila na hitnom carskom nakon 24 sata kompletnog paleta (neuspješne) indukcije...

Ne znam, treba prespavati... kažu da je juro pametnije od večeri.  :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

A ja imala feeling da je danas dan d  :Smile: 
Mojca saljem vam hrpu pusa  :Kiss:

----------


## prag

izvještaj s ogtt testa...
radila sam u polikliniki sunce što bih svima preporučila. ugodno, vrhunska usluga bez gužve, izvadili krv na početku, popila tekućinu i izvadili ponovno krv za 2h. nalaz 1h poslije toga. sve me je došlo 60 kn ( na tel kad sam zvala pitati su mi rekli 75 a eto danas mi naplatili 60kn!).
mislim sve u svemu  da to nije neki novac a uštedi puno živaca i čekanja. 
jedino da vas pitam..nakon 2h mi je glukoza bila u granici 4,8 ( donja granica 4,4 ) dok na početku mi je bila čak i malo ispod granice ( 4,2 ) nije znatno ali ipak ispod granice pa ne znam je li to problem?? ja pretpostavljam da nije ali nisam sigurna..je li tko od vas imao sličnu situaciju??

----------


## Mojca

Mislim da to nije problem, ja sam radila profil i jedna vrijednost je bila čak 3,9. Dr. je rekla da je to ok.

----------


## patuljchica

> izvještaj s ogtt testa...
> radila sam u polikliniki sunce što bih svima preporučila. ugodno, vrhunska usluga bez gužve, izvadili krv na početku, popila tekućinu i izvadili ponovno krv za 2h. nalaz 1h poslije toga. sve me je došlo 60 kn ( na tel kad sam zvala pitati su mi rekli 75 a eto danas mi naplatili 60kn!).
> mislim sve u svemu  da to nije neki novac a uštedi puno živaca i čekanja. 
> jedino da vas pitam..nakon 2h mi je glukoza bila u granici 4,8 ( donja granica 4,4 ) dok na početku mi je bila čak i malo ispod granice ( 4,2 ) nije znatno ali ipak ispod granice pa ne znam je li to problem?? ja pretpostavljam da nije ali nisam sigurna..je li tko od vas imao sličnu situaciju??


to ti je super nalaz! ne brini!

----------


## mirna26

da prag...to je super nalaz..meni je inače bez trudnoće bio šećer 3,4.....a sada ko zna..moram krv vadit..znači dosta ispod granice..zato ti ja ujutro prije vađenja uvijek papam i šećer mi onda dođe na tvojih 4,4 :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

I mi se vratile sa pregleda.
Beba je teška 1250 gr i sve je super. Dr. je rekao da napreduje školski.
Kontrola sa 34 tt. 
Šaljemo svima veliku  :Kiss:

----------


## bubili

dan svima
svima čestitke koji su stigli do cilja
imala bih jedno pitanjce,naime čitala sam o čaju od vrkutr,a sad sam smotana pa ga na postu ne mogu naći
trebala bih malu pomoć,koliko dugo vremenski se smije pit taj čaj,naime ja ga pijem neko vrijeme ,a sad sam u postupku pa me zanima dali da nastavim ili prekinem jedno vrijeme
unaprijed hvala

----------


## arizona311

*prag*, nalaz ti je odličan. Moj je također bio sličan, 0h 4,3  nakon 2h 4,6. Dr. nije ništa posebno rekao, samo da je ok.

----------


## alma_itd

Mi sinoc bili na pregledu.Bebo je ok,25cm dug i 450gr tezak.Dok sam se vracala kuci s posla jedva sam vozila koliko me je lupao a kad smo dosli kod dr on stavio saku na celo i spava gospodin sve u sesnaest.Cak je dr. ukljucio malo i 3D pa mu je uslikao lice i vidjela sam slatke obrascice.Imam pitanje za sve koje piju aspirin,da li vam je dr. rekao da prestanete sa aspirinom u zadnjem tromjesecju trudnoce.Citala sam da se ne smije piti u zadnja 3 mjeseca,a zaboravila sam pitati svog dr.Doduse imam jos dosta do tog perioda ali me zanima sta vama vasi dr. govore jer ovaj moj dr. je skoro pa nijem :Sad:

----------


## Beti3

> da prag...to je super nalaz..meni je inače bez trudnoće bio šećer 3,4.....a sada ko zna..moram krv vadit..znači dosta ispod granice..zato ti ja ujutro prije vađenja uvijek papam i šećer mi onda dođe na tvojih 4,4


Ali, onda ne znaš točan rezultat. Bolje bi bilo ne papati, pa da vidiš kako je stvarno. I onda nakon vađenja krvi papati.
Ovako varaš sebe, za doktore nije bitno. I nemoj se ljutiti, ja to k'o da sam ti mama preporučujem. :Wink:

----------


## alma_itd

Sinoc sam od svog dr. dobila i recept za vakcinu protiv gripe.Ja sam apsolutno protiv toga a on mi savjetuje da se vakcinisem.Nisam pametna sta da radim.Dolazim svakodnevno u kontakt sa bolesnim ljudima i stvarno neznam sta da radim.Imate li neka iskustva ili savjet?

----------


## Mojca

> Imam pitanje za sve koje piju aspirin,da li vam je dr. rekao da prestanete sa aspirinom u zadnjem tromjesecju trudnoce.Citala sam da se ne smije piti u zadnja 3 mjeseca,a zaboravila sam pitati svog dr.Doduse imam jos dosta do tog perioda ali me zanima sta vama vasi dr. govore jer ovaj moj dr. je skoro pa nijem


Da, s tim treba prestati, meni nažalost to nitko nije rekao  :Sad:  srećom, pa sam ja bila neažurna po pitanju pijenja aspirina, zapravo andola u mom slučaju, pa je sve ok. Radi se o tome da se nešto u srcu bebe ne spoji ako se aspirin uzima iza 35 ili 36 tjedna... tako su bar meni rekli, ne znam za 3 mjeseca prije termina.

----------


## KLARA31

alma inače sam protiv cjepljanje jer se uništava prirodni imunitet protiv viroza,a moj je dobar,ali ako je tako kako ti kažeš da se svaki dan družiš sa bolesnim ljudima onda bi ja na tvom mjestu se i cjepila,možda ti gin. baš zato to i forsira

----------


## ValaMala

> dan svima
> svima čestitke koji su stigli do cilja
> imala bih jedno pitanjce,naime čitala sam o čaju od vrkutr,a sad sam smotana pa ga na postu ne mogu naći
> trebala bih malu pomoć,koliko dugo vremenski se smije pit taj čaj,naime ja ga pijem neko vrijeme ,a sad sam u postupku pa me zanima dali da nastavim ili prekinem jedno vrijeme
> unaprijed hvala


Nikako ne piti čaj u vrijeme stimulacije, bilo klomifenima, bilo kojom drugom. Čajevima se slobodno možeš služiti u vrijeme pauze, dok pokušavaš s mužem prirodno napraviti bebicu, no nemoj se s time igrati u kombinaciji s drugim lijekovima jer može biti štetno, a čak i opasno. Puno puno puno sreće!!

----------


## ValaMala

Što se tiče aspirina, meni ga je dr skinuo već na kraju prvog tromjesečja, tako da mislim da je bolje prestati, no najbolje se konzultirati s liječnikom koji prati trudnoću.

A vezano za cjepiva i ja sam skroz protiv toga, a osobito sada kada nosim bebicu pod srcem, nema šanse da dam da me pikaju. Treba se paziti, kvalitetno papati, a ako nas i potrefi kakva boljka, da se to riješiti. 

Čestitke svima na lijepim rezultatima pregleda. Mi u ponedjeljak na famozni ogtt, a pregled tek 10.11.

----------


## bugaboo

> Imam pitanje za sve koje piju aspirin,da li vam je dr. rekao da prestanete sa aspirinom u zadnjem tromjesecju trudnoce.Citala sam da se ne smije piti u zadnja 3 mjeseca,a zaboravila sam pitati svog dr.Doduse imam jos dosta do tog perioda ali me zanima sta vama vasi dr. govore jer ovaj moj dr. je skoro pa nijem


Ja od 9. tt pijem 50 mg Andola dnevno i dr. mi je na zadnjem pregledu rekla da ga pijem jos do iduceg pregleda, a tada cu biti u 32. tt. Tada cu vec uci u 8 mjesec trudnoce tako da nije bas da se cijelo trece tromjesjecje ne smije piti jer bi mi ga dr valjda vec ukinula. U svakom slucaju pitaj svog dr-a na iducem pregledu.

----------


## ValaMala

Jutros smo prvi puta štucali. Cijela strana trbuščića je poskakivala.   :Heart:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ja jucer bila prvi put na pregledu u Ri ( jer cu tamo rodit ) i odusevljena sam kako sestrama tako i doktorom.
Sa bebama je sve ok, on ima 1800 i 40 cm a ona 2050 i 41 cm. Sljedeci put sam narucena 28-og i mislim da ce me tad
hospitalizirat jer ce tad bit 34 tt a imam dosta do Ri. Imala sam nekakav iscjedak pa mi je dr. uzeo bris pa sam malo krvarila 
nakon toga ali danas je bolje.
Cure moje datum se polako priblizava  :Smile:

----------


## prag

cure hvala na odgovorima za ogtt. mirna26 ja mislim da ne bi smjela ''varati'' na testu zbog sebe i zbog bebice. bitno je u dr doći s točnim stanjem kako je..

što se tiče vrkute ja sam je uzimala dok nisam krenila s hormonima, koliko sam čitala/čula doista se ne smije koristiti skupa s lijekovima, jer fitohormoni iz biljke mogu pojačati ili smanjiti djelovanje lijekova. zato oprezno s vrkutom!

što se tiče cijepljenja ja iako imam dijagnozu oslabljenog imuniteta tj hipogamaglobulinemiju ipak se neću cijepiti jer me je strah što cijepivo nosi i kako to može utjecati na bebu iako neki dr to preporučuju. mislim da je i dokazano da je više ljudi umrlo od nuspojava cijepiva za h1n1 već od same gripe. a iz svog osobnog iskustva jedini put kad sam se u životu cijepila dobila sam nakon cijepljenja tako tešku upalu pluća da sam jedva ostala živa i povezali su s djelovanjem cijepiva pa sam ja rekla cijepivo u mene nikad više! radije ako dođe do toga liječiti se vitaminima, dizati imunitet već unositi nešto što može i ne mora pomoći ali isto tako može i ne mora naštetiti bebici.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*alma* i ja bih rekla da se ne cijepiš, radije odi na čuvanje trudnoće i izbjegni doticaj s bolesnim ljudima.
*Tomislava* Hura  :Very Happy:  Kako su samo veliki i jedna i drugi  :Zaljubljen:  i vidiš da te nisu odmah pustili u bolnici i da ipak imaš još fore za uživat doma. Ja ti želim lijep sterilan bris i da ugodno dočekaš do 34tt...
*Mojca* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da cura dođe sama prije petka
*Mia Lily*  :Kiss:  tebi i školskoj bebici
Mis smo jutros bili dat uzorak za urinokulturu i opet na trudničkom tečaju, pričalo se o porodu (ništa zanimljivo što već prije nisam proučila) i sve mi se čini da ću odustati od tog trudničkog tečaja jer mi se neda prehladit se od ljudi koji dolaze u dom zdravlja...khm...slijedeći put je tema dojenje, pa ipak možda odem, ali samo još taj jedan put...

----------


## ValaMala

Naš tečaj je trajao samo 2 dana, što ne traju svi u DZ toliko?

----------


## bugaboo

Ja trenutno idem na tecaj u Petrovu jer oni priznaju samo svoj tecaj i ukupno ima 8 dolazaka! Bas zavidim svima koji mogu ici u DZ i samo 2 puta jer mi je tesko tamo sjediti na neudobnim klupama i slusati stvari koje uglavnom vec znam. Mislim da je to korisno prvenstveno za MMa jer se on bas ne informira o tim stvarima, radije igra igrice na kompu :Wink:

----------


## nea0902

Cure pitanjce ... Pojavio mi se herpes na usni, njega sam imala prije i najcesce kao uvertira za M. 
Mislite li da je opasno za bebu, da je simptom necega? Luda sam

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Herpes na usnama nije opasan za bebu, ja sam ga imala na pocetku trudnoce, samo pazi cime ces ga mazat, virolex se 
nesmije koristiti u trudnoci

----------


## nea0902

Hvala ti  :Kiss:  Ma imam cinkovu mast rekli mi u ljekarni da je to jedino ok u trudnoci. Ja sam sad sva zabrinuta zbog cega je dosao  :Sad:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*bugaboo i Vala* u našem DZ tečaj traje 4 dolazaka (4 srijede) i traje sat, sat i pol svaki put. Nije bogznašto zanimljiv...
*nea* herpes na usnama nije opasan, vaginalni herpes malo je. Mogao je doći zbog pada imuniteta, neke vrućice, ako si se možda iznervirala. Sve u svemu mislim da se ne trebaš brinuti puno oko toga, samo stavi kremicu koju smiješ i peri ruke svaki put kad ga diraš. Sve će bit OK.

----------


## arizona311

Mi smo imali trud. tečaj u DZ dva dana, po 2h. Meni je bilo jako zanimljivo. Upoznala sam patronažne koje obilaze bebice, one su i vodile tečaj.

----------


## nea0902

Hvala Sumskice ... Da jucer mi je bio jako tezak dan pun losih vijesti pa je garant od toga  :Sad:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Kod nas u DZ tečaj traje jedan dan.
Mi krečemo u 11 mj u Petrovu na tečaj.

*Mojca*, jesi još 2 u 1?

----------


## bugaboo

Mojca za sto skorije upoznavanje sa strucom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Mojcina curica zasad još bi ne bi, prava vaga :Smile: , čekamo...

----------


## ValaMala

Da, Petrova je jedina bolnica koja inzistira na svojem tečaju. Baš su to komentirali voditelji na našem tečaju u DZ. Kažu da je jedini razlog lova, na koncu konca žena će roditi s tečajem ili bez tečaja,  :Smile:  a tata je na porodu kao podrška mami i da prisustvuje rođenju svoga djeteta, za što mu ne treba skupi tečaj kao preduvjet.

----------


## Mojca

Ma jesam...  :Smile:  
jutros sam se probudila nakon što sam sanjala kako vam pišem post o sinoćnjim događanjima. 
Dakle, uhvatilo me neko stezanje u trbuhu, bol u leđima, osjećaj ko pred menzes, potreba da se uvalim u krevet... i tako je to trajalo nekoliko sati... poslala sam sms doktoru, uputio me u rodilište... obavili pregled, uzv, ctg i vratli se. Kontrakcija na ctg-u nema nešto spektakularno, otvorena nisam... uzv ok. 
Čekamo dalje. Nokte više nemamo, sve smo ih pogrizli.  :Grin: 
 :Smile:  

Andream, ako si zacoprala ono sa škorpijom... ma ima da te nema!  :Saint:

----------


## ValaMala

I ja mislim da herpes nije opasan, samo ga tretiraj i sve će biti ok. Mene pak već nekoliko dana boli grlo, osobito ujutro, valjda neka prehladica. Pijem čajeke, šmrcam, nadam se da će uskoro proći. Sve boljke su nam strašne sada...

Mojca, sad će to. Pričaj s bebicom, reci joj da je mama i tata žele što prije zagrliti.  :Smile:  E da, kako je okrenuta, glavicom dolje? A leđa, prema tvojoj kičmi ili trbuhu?

Cure, u kojem tjednu / do kojeg tjedna je normalno da se beba okrene glavicom dolje?

----------


## andream

Mojca, i ja se sjetim vjerovala ili ne s vremena na vrijeme hoće li biti vagica ili škorpionček... ma totalno nebitno ustvari, ne vjerujem u nikakve horoskope, ali evo dok čekaš da bar u šali kratimo vrijeme s tobom. Neka bude kako bude, samo nek je sve kako treba biti. ~~~~~~~~ za malu tvrdoglavicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Vala, glavica je dole, u subotu je bila na -4, leđa su prema naprijed, prema mom trbuhu, baš onako kako je u knjizi "Što očekivati u trudnoći" nacrtano.  :Smile:  
Ma sve je školski... 
Što se tiče okretanja, može se okrenuti u zadnji čas. Moja frenica je rodila pred goinu dana, petak je bila na pregledu, potvrđen je CR zbog zadka, mala se preko vikenda okrenula i u ponedjeljak je imala vaginalni porod (nažalost inducirani).

Andream, ma tak mi je svejedno, može bit i marsijanac u horoskopu... samo nek više krene.  :Smile:  

Idem sad u duuugu šetnju do dućana na drugom kraju sela, kupit nešto hot&spicy za ručak. Kažu da takva hrana aktivira maternicu.  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*Mojca*, prekrasno što je okrenuta baš ono školski! Da, naši smotuljci su puni iznenađenja, nikad ne znaš s njima. Želim ti što brži najdivniji susret!

----------


## KLARA31

Još Mojca školski porod i eto ga  :Smile: 


za besplatnu kremu za strije u trudnoći....  

http://www.index.hr/rouge/clanak/ind...ja/578352.aspx

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala Klara, ja se držim moje Babylove  :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

Mojca moja draga  :Kiss:

----------


## pretorija

:Klap: Mojca za skori susret
Zanima me kako su ti racunali termin za 15.10 dal od zadnje menstruacije ili punkcije.
mislim da sam ja sledeca za porodaj.

----------


## Mojca

Hvala vam cure!  :Zaljubljen:  
Pretorija, termin je računan po punkciji, točan je  :Smile:  ... ali svi vole zaboraviti činjenicu da samo 5% trudnica rađa točno na dan termina i da trudnoća traje između 38 i 42 tjedna. Tek nakon 42 tjedna se smatra prenešenom.

----------


## kordica

:w
Ja sam još jedna MPO trudnica. Danas sam 8+2. Liječim se na SD. Danas sam od svog MPO doktora upućena da se naručim na odjel visokorizične trudnoće. Da li neka od vas ide tamo i koga mi možete preporučit?
Sretno svima

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Kordica* vjerujem da ce ti se javiti cure koje vise znaju, ja cu ti samo cestitati i pozeljeti srecu  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*Kordice*, vjerojatno misliš na odjel patologije trudnoće? Ja od nedavno vodim trudnoću tamo kod dr. Matijevića koji je zaista veliki stručnjak, ali i prekrasan čovjek. Nazovi gore centralu, pa zamoli da te prespoje na patologiju trudnoće i naruči se. Trebaš 2 uputnice, za uzv i pregled. Držim fige da uspiješ kod njega, stvarno je doc mrak!

----------


## kordica

Hvala Tomislava  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Ja bih ti pak preporučila dr Hafnera koji je ujedno i šef patologije trudnoće. Naručuju na UZV srijedom kako vidim, baš na samom odjelu, dakle izbjegnut ćeš trudničke ambulante u prizemlju i česta duga čekanja. O doktoru sve najbolje, uistinu nećeš pogriješiti.

----------


## kordica

> *Kordice*, vjerojatno misliš na odjel patologije trudnoće? Ja od nedavno vodim trudnoću tamo kod dr. Matijevića koji je zaista veliki stručnjak, ali i prekrasan čovjek. Nazovi gore centralu, pa zamoli da te prespoje na patologiju trudnoće i naruči se. Trebaš 2 uputnice, za uzv i pregled. Držim fige da uspiješ kod njega, stvarno je doc mrak!


Da. Patologija trudnoće. Dr. Bauman mi je rekao da se mogu odlučit za kojeg hoću doktora pa onda nazovem i naručim se. dao mi je broj 3712 223. jel to to? Ja sam mislila za dr. Hafnera ali bi čula još mišljenja. Hvala za informacije o uputnicama, nisam znala da mi trebaju dvije.  :Smile:

----------


## kordica

> Ja bih ti pak preporučila dr Hafnera koji je ujedno i šef patologije trudnoće. Naručuju na UZV srijedom kako vidim, baš na samom odjelu, dakle izbjegnut ćeš trudničke ambulante u prizemlju i česta duga čekanja. O doktoru sve najbolje, uistinu nećeš pogriješiti.


Sa zakašnjenjem vidim tvoj post.  :Smile:  Hvala ti

----------


## Mojca

Kordica, dobrodošla.  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke moje (u terminu Andream, Vala, Prag...sorry ako sam nekog izostavila)...jel osjećate kakve bolove u trbuhu...kao npr....upala mišića i onak lagana povremena probadanja....ne mislim na pokrete bebača...mane to cijeli dan ubija, prepone me rasturaju....

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Mojca imaš još sitno da nam doneseš malu vagicu...navijam jer sam ja ta....draga sretno, pa kada god bilo  :Smile:

----------


## kordica

> Kordica, dobrodošla.


Hvala! Vidim sitno brojiš. Sretno

----------


## Sumskovoce

dobro nam dosla Kordice! Trojkice cekas, cestitam od srca!

----------


## ValaMala

> Curke moje (u terminu Andream, Vala, Prag...sorry ako sam nekog izostavila)...jel osjećate kakve bolove u trbuhu...kao npr....upala mišića i onak lagana povremena probadanja....ne mislim na pokrete bebača...mane to cijeli dan ubija, prepone me rasturaju....


Draga, ja imam dana kad me zna boluckati, osobito dolje oko prepona. Kažu da je to skroz normalno, ligamenti se rastežu. To se zove *Round Ligament Pains*, prosurfaj malo. Imam dana kad to ne osjećam, a onda dođe dan-dva da osjetim pri skoro svakom pokretu. Kažu za bolove da ako nisu baš jaki i ako ne traju cijelo vrijeme, da je ok. Ako se ipak previše zabrineš zvrcni doca. Pusek, mazi bušu, ja sam uvjerena da je to sve ok, a opet, nije ni jednoj od nas lako osjetiti bilo kakav bol sada

----------


## ValaMala

Vidi ovdje o boli u preponama i to baš spada u ovo naše razdoblje trudnoće

http://www.webmd.com/baby/pregnancy-round-ligament-pain

http://www.babycenter.com/0_round-ligament-pain_205.bc

http://www.americanpregnancy.org/pre...ndligament.htm

----------


## andream

> Curke moje (u terminu Andream, Vala, Prag...sorry ako sam nekog izostavila)...jel osjećate kakve bolove u trbuhu...kao npr....upala mišića i onak lagana povremena probadanja....ne mislim na pokrete bebača...mane to cijeli dan ubija, prepone me rasturaju....


Ja sam danas pred jutro osjetila nekakvo boluckanje, nešto slično kao kad je loša probava. Nakon što sam ispraznila mjehur još je trajalo neko vrijeme a onda je nestalo. Inače sam dosta aktivna tijekom dana, uvijek u pokretu i sve je OK. A danas kad sam ležala navečer i gledala TV na leđima, tako je malac udario da sam zajauknula, baš me lagano zaboluckalo. Ovaj put mi se čini da su udarci nešto niži nego u prvoj trudnoći. Ma bitno da je na pregledima uvijek sve OK. A inače prepone me vrlo rijetko bole, s vremena na vrijeme, ali to je stvarno brzo prolazno.

----------


## Sumskovoce

iva mia i mene zna boluckat i streckat,a u vecini slucajeva bude zastoj u probavi. Prepone se jos nisu javile...

----------


## ValaMala

Jutro trudnice! Ja sam taaako prehlađena, užas... Hvala bogu nema temperature, no grlo me rastura i sve me boli. Nije to opasno za bebicu, jelda? Odoh do ljekarne vidjeti imaju li što za trudnice za grlo, uf...

----------


## bugaboo

Vala znam kako ti je, tako je meni bilo prije mjesec dana i ta prehlada se vukla puna 2 tjedna jer ne smijemo nista koristiti od klasicnih lijekova. Kupi si Aquamaris za nos (samo te slane otopine smijes), isla moos za cuclanje za grlo (ne strepsils ili neoangin) i puno vocnog caja s medom i limunom i bit ces ko nova :Wink:  U svakom slucaju pitaj tete u ljekarni sta smijes koristiti.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Vala*  :Love:  brzo će proći, samo se utopli i poslušaj bugaboo - sve ti je napisala. I ja sam prošli tjedan mislila da me neka prehlada strefila jer sam bila sva šmrkava, srećom bilo je samo od suhog zraka i bure. Ali sam navalila na čajeve i med iz predostrožnosti i još ih koristim.

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala *bugaboo*  :Smile: 

Nos je ok, samo grlo me ubija. Dala mi je teta u ljekarni propolis, kaže jedino to je kao sigurno, pa sam uzela. Čaj, limun cijela priča apsolutno, no to je tako smiješno - ionako piškim stalno, a kad popijem čaj, onda se mogu preseliti na wc i tamo otkampirati taj dan/noć.  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*Sumskica*, super da si izbjegla. Meni je glavni plan izbjeći griponju. Zapravo nadam se da to neće biti tako teško, ja inače nikada nisam bolesna i ovo me iznenadilo.

----------


## ValaMala

E da, cure napravila sam kompletnu *listu stvari koje smo nabavili za bebolinu* (uključujući i neke koje još trebamo) + *popuste* na koje smo naletjeli *u dućanima i centrima* (odnosi se na Zagreb), pa ako bi nekome dobro došlo kao podsjetnik, neka mi pošalje mail adresu.

----------


## prag

> Curke moje (u terminu Andream, Vala, Prag...sorry ako sam nekog izostavila)...jel osjećate kakve bolove u trbuhu...kao npr....upala mišića i onak lagana povremena probadanja....ne mislim na pokrete bebača...mane to cijeli dan ubija, prepone me rasturaju....


sad čitam novosti i tvoj post i kao da si opisala što mi se noćas događalo. inače nisam dosad imala problema ali noćas nisam znala što je probada u trbuhu, ili križa ili bubrezi ili prepone ili želudac pa i mala se uznemirila počela lupati..

----------


## prag

> Jutro trudnice! Ja sam taaako prehlađena, užas... Hvala bogu nema temperature, no grlo me rastura i sve me boli. Nije to opasno za bebicu, jelda? Odoh do ljekarne vidjeti imaju li što za trudnice za grlo, uf...


mene kada grlo boli nema bolje od mućanja kaduljom, naravno ne gutati je. a u apoteci možeš uzeti isla mint pastile, na bazi islandskog lišaja, one se smiju u trudnoći a one strepsils, septolete itd ne.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke meni je danas bolje...jučer sam bila komirana osjetila sam svaki komadić svoga tijela...brrrrr....to je to drugo tzv. "blaženo" stanje...sve me probadalo...

Što se tiče gripe odnosno još uvijek su to samo prehlade ja sam je prošla prošli tjedna...isto sam se kljukala s čajem, medom i limunom...a za grlo sam koristila pastile isla moos...pomoglo je .... mene samo panika krene hvatati od one teške gripuštine.....samo da to ne pokupimo ...

Vala draga pošaljem ti na pp svoju email adresu pa mi pošalješ popis pošto sam ja tek ovaj tjedan investirala u 6 bodića, hlacice i 2 para čarapica...definitvno mi treba popis...i da napokon krenem u nekakvu kupovinu  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Može mila, no frks, samo šalji.

----------


## andream

Pitam se pitam što nam je s Mojcom ...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nea0902

Nema nam Mojce naše  :Smile:  nadam se da se susret ljubavi vec dogodio i da se maze i paze! Uhhh jedva cekam da namnse javi  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Opet sam pomislila da su čestitanja započela, kad ono još se čeka... postajem nestrpljiva, a onda mogu zamisliti kako je Mojci.
Pitanje - da li su vam bebe poneke dane mirne, a druge dane jako aktivne u buši? Ja sam se jučer dobro zabrinula jer su oba dečka bila iznimno mirna cijeli dan, do kasno navečer kad sam legla na kauč - onda su se razmahali i tako lupali i partijali dobrar dio noći. Sad se povremeno jave, malo jedan, malo drugi, ali taj jučerašnji dan onako neprirodno miran me dobrano zabrinuo.

----------


## Mia Lilly

I ja sam to primjetila. Ima dana kada je jako aktivna, lupa i giba se cijeli dan. A ima i dana kada lupne svega par puta.

----------


## Šiškica

Moja curka u pravilu lupa po cijele dane dane i to iz sve snage..
Od kad ju osjetim (od 16tt) samo je jedan dan bila mirna oko 21tt kad sam išla u Slavoniju i naravno da smo se svi prepali i odmah sutra dan sam se vratila u Zagreb.. 
Što je sigurno je sigurno.. :Yes:

----------


## kordica

> dobro nam dosla Kordice! Trojkice cekas, cestitam od srca!


Hvala draga!  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Naša djevojčica ima sličan ritam svaki dan i za sada je to dosta nježno lupkanje, ali počela sam ga osjetiti lagano i izvana. Pusa svima i krasan vikend vam želi vaša totalno isprehlađena trudnica  :Wink:

----------


## jo1974

> Naša djevojčica ima sličan ritam svaki dan i za sada je to dosta nježno lupkanje, ali počela sam ga osjetiti lagano i izvana. Pusa svima i krasan vikend vam želi vaša totalno isprehlađena trudnica


i meni je isto nadam se da se trudnički virus prehlade odraziti da i ja uskoro ovdje pišem o svojim trudničkim iskustvima .
uvjek provirim ovdje i potajice se nadam da ču i ja početi se svama družiti uskoro,valamala brzo mi ozdravi

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Kod mene su isto otprilike svaki dan jednaka lupkanja, ako se to vise tako moze nazvati, jer se cjeli trbuh trese kad nastane dernek  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Moja pisulja isto ima dana kad je iznenadjujuce mirna i rijetko je osjetim, ali zato obicno drugi dan cijelo vrijeme bumba. I u tim trenucima uvijek me spasi baby watcher.

----------


## ValaMala

Baby watcher = Zakon  :Smile: 

*jo*, hoćeš, hoćeš, navijam za tebe!

----------


## nea0902

:Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:   došla nam je jedan mala curica .... čekam mamu da se javi a ja joj (i tatici naravno) od  :Heart:  čestitaaaam!

----------


## ValaMala

Jao jel nam Mojca rodila? Prepreprepredivno! Čestitam od srca!!!!!!!!! Dobrodošla čudesna djevojčice!

----------


## nea0902

Da  :Very Happy:  došla je čudesna djevojčica  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sumskovoce

cestitke mami i tati,a malenoj cudesnoj djevojcici puno poljubaca i zagrljaja!!!

----------


## frka

Mojca, nadam se da je sve bilo bas kako si i zamislila! Mami i tati cestitke od srca, a malenoj ljepotici sva sreca ovoga svijeta  :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

Mojca cestitke tebi i TD na malenoj djevojcici  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Mazite se i uzivajte!

----------


## kerolajn5

čestitam ponosnim roditeljima ,,dobro došla na svijet čudesna djevojčice  :Smile:

----------


## đurđa76

Mojca draga čestitam od srca tebi i tvom mužu i maloj čudesnoj djevojčici,uživajte

----------


## Mia Lilly

Konačno!  :Very Happy: 

Čestitam roditeljima, a djevojčici dobrodošlica!

----------


## nina70

*Mojca* iskrene čestitke tebi i TD, a tvojoj slatkici želim svu sreću ovoga svijeta  :Heart:   Nadam se da se nisi puno mučila i da ste mi svo troje veseli i zdravi  :Love:

----------


## Hakya

Mojca iskrene cestitke od :Heart:  na rodenju vase djevojcice
Neka vas sva sreca ovoga svijeta prati :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Inesz

:Zaljubljen: [/QUOTE]

Naša Mojca bi rekla: "Koje divne vijesti za buđenje"!

Dragoj Mojci, bez koje bi mi prvi dani moje trudnoće bili puno teži:

Hvala na razumijevanju i podršci koju si mi davala, uz tebe je bilo puno lakše! 

Mojoj  pametnoj,  optimističnom i strpljivoj  prijateljici:

*Sretno draga M.,sretno! 
Čestitam dragi roditelji!*
*A tebi draga djevojčice* ova teta šalje tisuće poljubaca i želi svu sreću ovog svijeta.

----------


## bubili

moje iskrene čestitke Mojcii njenoj prekrasnoj djevojčici

----------


## Snekica

Čestitke* mamici i tatici na pišuljici*, pazite je i mazite svake sekunde, zaslužili ste!!! Suzica mi krenula od sreće kad sam pročitala!!!  :Heart:  * S  R  E  T  N  O*!!!

----------


## Darkica

Draga Mojca, tebi i tvom dragom čestitam na rođenju vašeg malog čuda!
A malom mirišljavom čudu sve dobrodošlicu na ovaj svijet i šaljem veliku pusu!

----------


## Shanti

Draga mama Mojca, dragi tata, draga mala ljepotice, čestitam vam svima!  :Very Happy:  :Sing: 
Bebici dobrodošlica i sve najljepše u životu!  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Puno teta je čekalo malu veliku :Smile:  ljepoticu, čestitke od srca!!!!!!!

----------


## Miki76

Mojca, čestitam od srca na dolasku male ljepotice! Uživajte svi troje sada!

----------


## Bebica_2

Mojca čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!
curice draga dobro nam došla!!!!

----------


## mare41

I ovdje smo čestitari: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/68961-M...=1#post1989476

----------


## kia

Mojice čestitam od srca  :Heart:  Uživajte ...

----------


## ježić

*Mojca*, čestitam od srca!!!

----------


## Sela

*Mojca* cestitke od srca tebi i vasoj prekrasnoj curici!!!!

----------


## MASLINA1973

Ajde, hvala Bogu!!! Konačno!
Mojca draga, tebi, mužu, maloj princezi - puno zdravlja, radosti, sreće u svim veselim danima utroje koja vam predstoje!

Nek smo i tebe dočekali. Već sam pomislila da si u šetnji po Rivi, a mi čekamo i čekamo!!!
Puse svima!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Mojca napokon si ugledala svog anđela.... :Very Happy: 

Čestitam Vam od  :Heart: 

Veliki poljubac od nas dvije!

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Da. Patologija trudnoće. Dr. Bauman mi je rekao da se mogu odlučit za kojeg hoću doktora pa onda nazovem i naručim se. dao mi je broj 3712 223. jel to to? Ja sam mislila za dr. Hafnera ali bi čula još mišljenja. Hvala za informacije o uputnicama, nisam znala da mi trebaju dvije.


Kordice, najprije čestitke za trojčeke!!! 
I ja sam kod dr. Hafnera, ista procedura, dr. B. - dr. H. Uglavnom, bila sam samo jednom kod njega jer je prvi put bio odsutan pa me pogledala dr. Akšamija (divna, topla, pedantna, najdulji ultrazvuk na kojem sam bila u obje trudnoće). Dr. H. je konkretan, jasan i ok. U srijedu idem opet k njemu pa ću ti više moći reći. I ValaMala je u pravu - trebaš dvije uputnice - UZV i pregled).

----------


## sali

Čestitke roditeljima, a djevojčici dobrodošlica!  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Aurora*

Hej, *sali*, kako si ti? Kako napreduje trudnoca, koji je vec tjedan? Znate li vec sto ocekujete, curicu ili decka (pitam da vidim koliko drzi teorija da visoke pocetne bete obecavaju curice  :Smile: )?

----------


## ValaMala

*sali*, pozdrav, vidim da si nam i ti "terminuša". Kada je predviđeni sretni susret?

----------


## sali

*ValaMala* evo još jedne "terminuše", susret je predviđen za 16.02. ima nas dosta u veljači :Smile: . Danas brojimo 23+4, nismo još sigurni dal nam stiže dečko ili cura, u 16 tj. je dr. bila sigurna da je dečko, a u 20 tj. nije više bila 100% sigurna. U utorak imam pregled pa možda saznamo. Ja mislim da stiže dečko (ženska intuicija) :Yes:  Inače za sada trudnoća napreduje školski (kuc, kuc), bebica je dosta sramežljiva, javlja se jako nježno i nema baš neki određeni ritam al važno je da se javi svaki dan.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Znate li vec sto ocekujete, curicu ili decka (pitam da vidim koliko drzi teorija da visoke pocetne bete obecavaju curice )?


Moja beta 15 dnt je bila 170. Stiže nam curka.

----------


## ValaMala

*sali*, ima da nas hrpa ovdje slavi rođendane naših zlata skupa! 

Što se tiče ženske intuicije, ja sam bila SIGURNA da čekamo dečka, a ono curica da ne može biti više.  :Zaljubljen:  Tko zna zašto sam mislila da je dečkić, ponekad se pitam, možda su naši blizanci bili dečki. 

Super da lijepo napredujete, čitamo se do kraja = početka.  :Smile:

----------


## dani82

*Mojca* čestitam na dolasku princeze!!!  :Very Happy: 

*Kordice*, trojčeki Wow!!!v Čestitam i želim ti urednu trudnoću!

----------


## Darkica

> Hej, *sali*, kako si ti? Kako napreduje trudnoca, koji je vec tjedan? Znate li vec sto ocekujete, curicu ili decka (pitam da vidim koliko drzi teorija da visoke pocetne bete obecavaju curice )?


Betu mi vidiš iz potpisa...a čekam dečka...

----------


## alma_itd

I meni pocetna beta bila visoka...a cekam decka :Zaljubljen:

----------


## prag

Mojca čestitke od srca!!!! :Very Happy:   uživajte s čudesnom curicom!!!  :Klap:

----------


## prag

sali, dobrodošla, ima nas dosta u periodu od 10-20.2. bit će veselo odbrojavanje u veljači!

----------


## andream

Draga Mojca, čestitamo ti na prinovici i s nestrpljenjem iščekujemo priču s poroda i slikicu bebice  :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

11 dnt - beta 222. Al još ne znamo što nosim. Dr. B. je odmah rekao da je to dečko, ali to je, naravno, bila šala. Vidjet ćemo. 
Btw, kad su vam uglavnom otkrivali / uočavali spol?

----------


## Darkica

> 11 dnt - beta 222. Al još ne znamo što nosim. Dr. B. je odmah rekao da je to dečko, ali to je, naravno, bila šala. Vidjet ćemo. 
> Btw, kad su vam uglavnom otkrivali / uočavali spol?


Meni s 14+5.

----------


## ValaMala

Mi smo spol saznali s 15tt, ali dr. je tada rekao da je curica 80% sigurno. Kasnije se taj postotak popeo na 100%. Premda znam curke koje su prošle 20tt, ali bebica je u nezgodnim položajima i ne vidi se spol.

----------


## andream

eh slatke mukice... ja sam valjda jedina trenutno koja želi da spol bude iznenađenje do samog kraja. moja je beta bila poprilično niska ovaj put pa me baš zanima teorija.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Vala* imas prekrasan avatar  :Smile: ))

----------


## KLARA31

Mojca čestitke od srca!!!!  :Very Happy: 

Ove čestitke bi trebalo isprintat i sačuvat,koliko ih je  :Smile:

----------


## tika08

Stigla je čudesna djevojčica!!!
*Mojca* veeelike čestitke a prekrasnoj curici dobrodošlica. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Ajme koliko mojih terminuša....svibanj je bio čini mi se bio pun pogodak za naše anđele  :Smile: 

Što se tiče bete; moja je bila 10 dnt bizarnih 23...a ova vrtirepka je svoju mamu držala u startu u na lagaoj vatrici; uf kako ću je izgnjaviti kada se rodi  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Mojca čestitam, sretno i da uživate u malom mirišljavom smotuljku a i mi ćemo u tvojim pričama

----------


## nata

Pridružujem se čestitkama!  :Very Happy: 

Sve naj naj naj malenoj i njenim roditeljima! 

Mojca, uživajte!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

> (pitam da vidim koliko drzi teorija da visoke pocetne bete obecavaju curice )?


Nama je beta bila ogromnih 11 tisuća na 20 dnt, pa dva dečka. Rekli su nam da su dečki jako rano, već negdje oko 12 tt, a nisu ništa morali ni govoriti jer su pokazivali pišulince na svakom uzv-u, a i do dan danas to čine  :Grin: 

Noćas sam imala burnu noć - kako problemi u probavi u trudnoći znaju biti bolni...hjuuuu... Ali sad je sve već sjelo na mjesto i osjećamo se super. Čak smo i krevetac naručili danas, i zadnje stvarčice se priklupljaju da bih mogla zadnje tjedne provesti u miru i apsolutnom odmoru.

----------


## KLARA31

sumskovoce  :Laughing:  za pišulince 

meni je 13dpt beta 651 znači curica bi trebala bit? 3.11 mi je kontrola pa ćemo valjda vidit,to je predkraj 16tt

----------


## ValaMala

*TOMISLAVA*, hvala, nisam mogla odoljeti.  :Smile: 

Evo ja preživjela OGTT jutros, zapravo mi ona glukoza nije bila strašna, lijepo oni to poprave s limunom, no čekanje i sjedenje na onim tvrdim stolicama, uh. Rezultati preksutra, držite fige da je sve super. 

Bila sam i do svoje doktorice opće prakse, ova prehlada je baš to, prehlada, samo doma i čajeki, ali morala sam provjeriti, zlu ne trebalo. I tako, sve vas pusam i vaše trbuščiće

----------


## Aurora*

Da malo pojasnim teoriju o visokoj beti i curicama. 

Od Darkice pocetna beta recimo nije bila toliko visoka da bi ulazila u teoriju, dok bi od alme_itd mozda vec mogla...

Ako bi po toj teoriji visoka beta znacila curicu, to ujedno ne podrazumijeva i da niska beta znaci decka. Niske ili prosjecne bete "ne govore nista", odnosno iz njih se "ne moze zakljucivati" o spolu.

Takodjer, ako postoji mogucnost tj. ako se radi o viseplodnoj trudnoci visoka beta ponovo ne moze sluziti "za predvidjanje spola". Zato ni betu od Sumskogvoca ne mozemo uzeti u obzir, obzirom da su dvojke u pitanju, a samo usporedbe radi moja beta je 18. dnt bila 9745 (u oba slucajeva se radilo o transferu 3. dan).

Nadam se da je to sada malo jasnije za sve one kojima se takvo neko "zapazanje" cini zanimljivim, a za sve ostalo nije vazno. Jer kao i u vecini takvih slucajeva, cim se javi netko sa svojim iskustvom da potvrdi teoriju, odmah ce se naci i netko drugi da je pobije iz svog...  :Smile:

----------


## kordica

> Kordice, najprije čestitke za trojčeke!!! 
> I ja sam kod dr. Hafnera, ista procedura, dr. B. - dr. H. Uglavnom, bila sam samo jednom kod njega jer je prvi put bio odsutan pa me pogledala dr. Akšamija (divna, topla, pedantna, najdulji ultrazvuk na kojem sam bila u obje trudnoće). Dr. H. je konkretan, jasan i ok. U srijedu idem opet k njemu pa ću ti više moći reći. I ValaMala je u pravu - trebaš dvije uputnice - UZV i pregled).


Hvala ti, i hvala drugim curama na podršci

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Aurora** divim se tvom znanstvenom pristupu materiji, na tebe trudnička tupavost uopće ne djeluje  :Grin:

----------


## KLARA31

ValaMala prekrasni avatar!

----------


## ValaMala

> ValaMala prekrasni avatar!


Ma baš ti hvala!  :Zaljubljen: 
Naša mala curica

----------


## seka35

samo da se javim kratko ... 
rodila sam svog sina patrika!  tezak 3200gr. i dug 48 cm  carskim rezom i nakon 5 dana evo me uzivam sa svojim sinom
javim vam se  jos

----------


## Snekica

Seka35 čestitam!!! Kako lijepa vijest!!! Uživajte u suncu maminom (i tatinom)!!!  :Very Happy:  Patriku šaljemo pregršt poljubaca!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Seka cestitam od  :Heart:  na dolasku malenog Patrika :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Seka* cestitam od srca a malom Patriku velika dobrodoslica  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*Seka*, baš sam vidjela slikice na fb i pisala ti i sad vidim i ovdje! Čestitke još jednom od srca!

----------


## lasta

Seka bas sam mislila ovih dana na tebe i kada ces se javiti,i evo te...


cestitke draga i uzivajteeeee

----------


## Mia Lilly

Seka35, čestitke na malom Patriku!

----------


## alma_itd

*Seka35* cestitke tebi i TM a malom Patriku zelim svu srecu ovog svijeta :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Hakya

Seka35 cestitke :Klap:  na rođenju malog Patrika od :Heart:

----------


## nea0902

Seka od srca čestitam!  :Kiss:

----------


## frka

Seka, čestitke na dečkiću!!! Mazite se, ljubite i uživajte!!!  :Heart:

----------


## matahari

x




> *Seka35* cestitke tebi i TM a malom Patriku zelim svu srecu ovog svijeta

----------


## KLARA31

> samo da se javim kratko ... 
> rodila sam svog sina patrika!  tezak 3200gr. i dug 48 cm  carskim rezom i nakon 5 dana evo me uzivam sa svojim sinom
> javim vam se  jos


ovo je tako optimistično,poslije toliko muke gledati svoju bebicu...
čestitke i uživajte u sinčiću!

----------


## eva133

*seka* čestitam od srca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dani82

*seka35* čestitke tebi i tm-u na sinčiću! Patrik dobrodošao!!

----------


## Darkica

Draga *seka*, čestitke tebi i tvom mužu, a malom Patriku velika pusa i topla dobrodošlica na ovaj svijet! Uživajte!

----------


## nata

Seka, čestitam tebi i tm! 
Malenom dečku sve najbolje!

----------


## alma_itd

Sinoc smo isli na info vece u bolnicu u kojoj se namjeravam poroditi.U sobi za porod imaju i kadu za porod u vodi,ali se tad ne moze dobiti epiduralna anestezija(svidjela mi se ta opcija sa kadom,jer zbog mog Fraxiparina mislim da ne bih trazila epiduralnu).U bolnici se ostaje 5 dana nakon poroda a kod carskog 7 dana :Shock: ...ja sam mislila da se nakon 2 dana ide kuci :Rolling Eyes: Tata obavezno prisustvuje porodu,beba se odmah stavlja mami na prsa i u slucaju carskog u spinalnoj anesteziji a ako je mama rodila na carski u opstoj anesteziji onda skinu tatu pa njemu stave bebu na prsa :Laughing: ,jer to kod bebe stimulise reflex sisanja.To mi se bas svidjelo(mislim da ce se MM preventivno skinuti kakav god porod da bude da i njemu stave bebu,ako ga prije toga ne istjeraju napolje :Laughing: ).za 15 dana idemo na info vece o dojenju,jedva cekam :Klap:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*seka* Čestitam ti draga od  :Heart:  na malenom sinčiću, a Patriku želim srdačnu dobrodošlicu na ovaj svijet!

----------


## ValaMala

*alma*, zvuči preslatko!  :Smile: 

Curke i ja sam sinoć vidjela rađaonu i imali smo priliku "doživjeti" noćni put u bolnicu. Naime, cijeli dan sam imala kontrakcije. Počela sam ih zapisivati u 19h i oko ponoći su postale dosta češće, čak na 15min!  :Sad:  Kažu da b-h kontrakcije možemo ignorirati ako su bezbolne, nemaju pravilno vrijeme pojavljivanja koje se smanjuje i ako ih ima ispod 10 dnevno, a ja sam samo od 19 do 1 u noći imala toliko. Tako da smo se spremili i otišli u nadi da je totalna lažna uzbuna, a opet nikada si ne bi oprostili da je nešto što u bolnici mogu zaustaviti, a mi ostali doma.

Pregledala me jedna prekrasna mlada doktorica i uglavnom sve je ok. Beba živahna (to sam znala, cijelu večer je skakala po trbuhu), ctg nije pokazao trudove, a dolje sam skroz zatvorena i cerviks 35mm. Rekla je da se javim docu koji mi vodi trudnoću u vezi toga, no da po njoj nema razloga za brigu. Sada više ni sama ne znam što je to jučer bilo. Imam kontrakcije povremeno već od 10tt, nisu mi nepoznate, no ovo je bilo stvarno pretjerano. Nemam pojma, valjda sam se jučer malo preforsirala, pa ta prehlada, sve skupa. Ipak mi je drago da smo otišli provjeriti, a to su mi potvrdile i ta doktorica i sestra - bolje je doći.

No, s druge strane, mm i ja smo imali priliku vidjeti kako sve to izgleda. Nikada mi nisu rekli kako izgleda mala čekaona ispred rodilišta, kada se dođe liftom na kat. Bio mi je šok u prvi tren, prepuna je malih "grafita", prepuna. Tate, mame, rođaci... za svaku bebu piše mali spomen: "Luka nam je došao taj i taj datum", "Hvala ti Bože na našoj Miji, toliko i toliko teška, toliko dugačka i datum." i puno puno drugih raznih natpisa i uspomena, u prvi tren imaš osjećaj kao da si ušao u neki podhodnik, a ono... Tako mi je prekrasno što su to ostavili i što je normalno da i drugi roditelji zapišu nešto.

Iza sobe odmah na početku gdje sam ja ležala na ctg-u, vidjela sam predrađaonu gdje je bilo par žena s trudovima. Jako mi se svidjela atmosfera tamo, tiha, nježna i polumrak. Čitala sam puno puta da nježnije svjetlo, tj. polu-mrak pomaže da trudovi idu svojim tokom i da tijelo bude u pravom stanju, ali mi nije palo na pamet da se to negdje uvažava. Uvijek sam zamišljala predrađaone kao sobe s punim svjetlom, svi lete naokolo, a ono lijepo, mir, žene tiho pričaju, jednom je netko malo jauknuo, valjda kad je trud drmnuo. Sve u svemu, svidjelo mi se što sam vidjela na Sv. Duhu i veselim se što ćemo tamo dočekati našu princezicu.

----------


## andream

Kad sam ja bila u toj predrađaoni, bilo je puno svijetlo u sred noći i to me jako smetalo, drago mi je čitati da je sad drugačija atmosfera. Vala, dobro je znati i tvoje iskustvo, glavno da je sve u redu.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Seka .... četitam na bebaču...čuvajte se ....  :Smile: 

Vala .... Andream....ooooo kako ćemo šarati po zidovima...ja sam bila isto gore; onak turistički.... :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Seka, čestitamo!!!!

----------


## prag_mm

Pozdrav Svima,

Evo da vam se i ja malo javim (umoran i neispavan).
Naime jucer nam nije bas krenulo dobro. Moja draga zenica je popapala mahune za rucak. I od tada su poceli problemi. pocela je jako povracati sa velikim bolovima. to je trajalo cijelu noc. naravno sa odlaskom na hitnu-gdje su ustanovili da je bebica ok i da su bolovi izazvani mahunama.
Danas je situacije malo bolja. Zenica i ja smo isprepadani i ona je dosta iscrpljena. 

Naravno strah neprestaje! Trenutno je na caju i u krevetu. 

Uf

----------


## ValaMala

Ajme, izgleda da nam je svima sinoć bilo ludo i nezaboravno! Hajde glavno da su naše bebe ok, a mi ćemo se već naspavati!  :Smile: 

Inače za one koji imaju baby watcher, ako se jedu mahunarke tipa grašak, mahune grah i slično, ponekad se može dogoditi da je trbuh pun zraka i nije moguće čuti srčeko - da se ne prepadnete.  :Wink:

----------


## prag_mm

> Ajme, izgleda da nam je svima sinoć bilo ludo i nezaboravno! Hajde glavno da su naše bebe ok, a mi ćemo se već naspavati! 
> 
> Inače za one koji imaju baby watcher, ako se jedu mahunarke tipa grašak, mahune grah i slično, ponekad se može dogoditi da je trbuh pun zraka i nije moguće čuti srčeko - da se ne prepadnete.


Ma kako god se zvale moja draga ih nemoze vise ni nacrtane vidjeti. Mi nemamo baby watcher, ali zato skoknemo na hitnu  :Laughing: . Malo mi se draga smirila. Nadam se da ce uskoro svi bolovi prestati.
Inace ja sam na poslu i izgledam kao zombi! Šta ce biti kada mala Marija dode na svijet stvarno neznam. :Laughing:

----------


## andream

Bit će jako naporno u početku jer je to jedan novi ritam od dosadašnjeg. I nama je ova noć bila jako čudna, mamica (ja) je za pet ali je dijete, ono starije, povraćalo. Skoro pa i nisam spavala ali kad se jednom naviknete na nespavanje, bit će vam naporno od - 8 satnog spavanja u komadu  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

lijepo mi je čitat ove vaše priče,ovdje u Splitu kad se ide na tečaj ne samo da vidiš rađaonu i sve okolo nego i sam proces rađanja,bol na licu,krv i sreća kada bebica dođe,tako mi je to ostalo u sjećanju,a bila prije 2 god sa prijom,jer njen muž nije mogao doć a kao zapisuju pratnju...Naravno ovo sve je na zidu sa projektora  :Smile: 

mm-u svi govore naspavaj se sada više nećeš  :Laughing:

----------


## nina70

*Seka35* iskrene čestitke tebi i TM, a malom Patriku puno sreće i zdravlja  :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

ajme koja noć ženice drage - držte se i pokušajte nadoknaditi san  :Love:  
Ja sam opet sva rezignirana od trudničkog tečaja na koji je došla predavati (osim patronažnih) jedna nutricionistica na platnoj listi proizvođača adaptiranog mlijeka i bebi kašica. Neke je stvari lijepo govorila i objasnila (to je bio onaj kraći dio) a zatim okinula po vrstama adaptiranog, vrhunskoj kvaliteti, pa preporuča dohranu već od 4-5 mjeseci i to voćnim sokovima (  :Shock: ) pa najbolje su kašice iz dućana jer su pakirane u sterilnim uvjetima...ma joooooojjjjj sva sam se rastužila kako korporacije lijepo omotaju svoje priče u bezazlena predavanja i uče mlade žene kako postati dobar potrošač njihovih proizvoda. Naravno da je okinula po meni jer "neće biti dovoljno mlijeka za obje bebe" ma joooooo  :Sad:

----------


## ValaMala

Krasno Šumskica, baš su to lijepo zamislili. Na našem tečaju su bile 2 patronažne i 1 doktor, ali je bio ogroman naglasak na dojenju, s jasnim stavom koliko su adaptirana mlijeka i dodaci nepotrebni i neusporedivi s majčinim mlijekom.

Inače, dobili smo nalaze s OGTT-a i hvala bogu sve je u normali. Nisam očekivala da je loš nalaz, zbog malog porasta moje težine i normalne težine bebice, no frendica mi je nedavno saznala da ima gestacijski, a isto nema nekih simptoma, pa sam odahnula.

Jučer su skroz popustile kontrakcije, tako da sam sada puno mirnija, a bebica se rita sve jače i jače i uživam u tome jako. Mm je sinoć mazio bušu i uspio skužiti gdje nam je glavica, a gdje nogice, baš je sladak kad se tako igra s našom curicom tražeći je po trbuščiću  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## frka

Vala, ako imas kontrakcije, trbuh se NE SMIJE maziti, masirati i sl. jer to potice kontrakcije. nas s kontrakcijama, trudovima i drugim prijetnjama prijevremenog poroda su sestre u bolnici stalno na to upozoravale.

----------


## ValaMala

*frka*, hvala ti, nisam to znala. Onaj dan kada sam imala kontrakcije i nije mi palo na pamet još dirati, ali jučer je bilo sve ok, no imaš pravo, bolje paziti.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*frka* šta niti onako rukom po trbuhu? Kad  se meni trbuh stvrdne, obje bebe dođu ful blizu kože (osjetim im sve - glavu, leđa, guzu decidirano gdje je šta) i pomazim trbuh, umirim se i sve se opusti, oni se vrate više unutra i ta tvrdoća trbuha splasne. Makar meni trbuh nikad još nije bio doslovce tvrd kao kamen, nego onako - kao da se bebe guraju prema vani upirući se u nešto. Tek sam nedavno skopčala da su to BH kontrakcije, prije sam mislila da oni jednostavno partijaju  :Grin:

----------


## andream

Svako malo navirim da vidim je li nam se naša Mojca javila, sada doduše više i neće puno pisati na ovoj temi, ali eto bar kako su bebica i ona u par riječi..

----------


## đurđa76

eto cure da se i ja javim,bili smo danas na pregledu,18+5,sve je super ,imamo prekrasnih sličica (kad stignem stavim novi avatar sa preslatkim ličekom)i izgleda da se pridružujemo većini,odnosno da nam dolazi još jedna curka.Sve sam više sigurna da od jučer osjetim da se počela javljati,lagano i sramežljivo,ko da me neki leptirić škaklja iznutra.Jedino moram ponoviti urin i urinokulturu jer mi je povišen protein u mokraći,ali kaže doktorica da sigurno nije strašno obzirom da je tlak u redu.To bi vam bilo to,jako sam danas sva nekako sretna i smirena,do slijedećeg uzv-a

----------


## pretorija

durda drago mi je da je sve ok sa bebicom :Klap: 
 i moj decko se tako negdje poceo javljat ok 18tt
 :Zaljubljen: mi dva sitno brojimo jos manje od 2 tjedna,da vecinom nam curice stizu iz Praga ali moj je decko :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Samo sam navratila da čestitam dragoj Mojci i NJM  a maloj princezi želimo sve najbolje kroz život.
seka354 iskrene čestitke i tebi i TM a malom dečkiću sve najbolje želimo kroz život.

----------


## sali

*Seka35*  čestitke tebi ti TM na sinčiću. :Very Happy: 
Mi smo jučer obavili pregled i sve  OK. Bebač jučer nije bio sramežljiv i sigurno nam stiže dečko  :Zaljubljen:  Dobila sam preporuku od dr. da malo više mirujem i odmaram (zbog bolova u križima), izgleda da moram malo usporiti. 
Jedno pitanje za cure iz Rijeke - gdje se vadi krv za OGTT i dali uputnicu izdaje ginekolog ili dr. opće prakse? Jučer sam zaboravila pitati dr. :Grin:   postajem sve zaboravnija još malo i sve ću morati pisati...

----------


## frka

> *frka* šta niti onako rukom po trbuhu? Kad se meni trbuh stvrdne, obje bebe dođu ful blizu kože (osjetim im sve - glavu, leđa, guzu decidirano gdje je šta) i pomazim trbuh, umirim se i sve se opusti, oni se vrate više unutra i ta tvrdoća trbuha splasne. Makar meni trbuh nikad još nije bio doslovce tvrd kao kamen, nego onako - kao da se bebe guraju prema vani upirući se u nešto. Tek sam nedavno skopčala da su to BH kontrakcije, prije sam mislila da oni jednostavno partijaju


ma kad je sve ok i nema kontrakcija, kad je u pitanju sasvim skolska trudnoca bez problema, mislim da nije nikakav bed maziti trbuh. ali ako imas kontrakcije i sl. (a pretpostavljam da je kod blizanacke trudnoce to dosta cesta pojava, a takva je trudnoca i sama po sebi rizicnija), mazenje trbuha je maltene ZABRANJENO! meni je MM u posjeti krenuo uljem masirati listove zbog grceva i cim ga je med. sestra vidjela s bocicom, odmah je graknula da mi ne prilazi trbuhu... tad sam imala samo kontrakcije, trudovi i otvaranje su krenuli kasnije... i preko nekoliko puta su me upozoravale da ne diram trbuh...

----------


## frka

htjedoh reci - bas o tom rukom po trbuhu i govorim - to je big no no kod kontrakcija...

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Kako da namazem onda kremu protiv strija ?????????

----------


## Makica

nisam navracala par dana, pa da cestitam mojci i seki! cure, od srca iskrene cestitke vama i vasim mm, a bebicama veeeelika pusa dobrodoslice! 
ja sam ajmo reci ok, frka me radi uzv-a sutra da me ne spakira u bolnicu, a valjda nece. usla sam u 34tt, ako je sve ok ne bi trebala lezati, radije bih bila doma. 
nego da vas pitam, kako prepoznajete kontrakcije? ja sad vec imam kojekakve bolove, nekad skroz od kicme toliko jake da me i zubi zabole. jel to-to? nemam pojma, fakat. a noge su mi koma, uzas zivi. kao kod slona, od koljena do dolje sve oteceno i ravno. ujutro bude bolje, ali vec oko 10 sati - banana. moji maleni sada vec postaju jaaaaako nemirni, i prije su bili zivahni, ali sada non stop nesto mrdaju, i to dosta jako. kao da nemaju dovoljno mjesta. 
citam sada da pisete da ne valja maziti trbuh, ja sam to stalno radila, mozda zbog toga imam takve cudne bolove? 
iako se nadam da necu ici u bolnicu ranije, vec sam se spakirala skoro do kraja, pa sto mi da dragi bog. 
drzite mi fige na uzv sutra!

----------


## bublica3

Nije me bilo dugo na forumu. Kao prvo želim od  :Heart:  čestitati svim novim trudnicama! I sretno do kraja ~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~

Ja sam se napokon odlučila napisati post  
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/55441-Sve-je-moguĆe

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Makica* onda nam je isto, i ja sutra idem na ultrazvuk i isto me struh da ne ostanem lezat, ali po svemu sudeci hocu jer
sam zadnji put jedva izbjegla. A sta bi mu, torba je spremna, stvari za bebe su spremne pa sta bude. Imam osjecaj da
ako prije odem da cu se prije vratiti kuci. Meni je u nedjelju 34 tt.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Makice i Tomislava* neka vam je školski pregled sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i držim fige da vas puste kući još bar tjedan dana. I kod mene  u buši je totalni gužvanjac, dečki sve jače lupaju i ponekad mi se čini da će ispasti van ili probit se kroz pupak  :Laughing:  
Vezano uz maženje trbuha - e pak ove podatke nisam znala, da je zabranjeno mazit trbuh. Ja sam svoje smirivala maženjem (i kad je trbuh tvrd i kad nije) i reagiraju na podražaj. Sada reagiraju i na moj glas, kad ih zovem se ukipe (vidiš to je mamina stega  :Grin:  ) i kasnije nastave svoje aktivnosti. Falilo bi mi da ih ne mazim preko trbuha, a i Tomislava je dala lijepo pitanje - kako trbuh namazat kremom protiv strija?!? Bo? 

Kod nas sve 5, aktivni smo skoro 24 sata na dan (ili jedan ili drugi dečko) i nekako nam se skraćuju sati spavanja...
*pretorija* uživaj još ova dva tjedna dok ste 2u1, želim ti divan susret s malenim dečkom. I obavezno se javi da tebi i dečku u čast skakuće forum od sreće  :Heart: 
*sali* samo lagano sada, već ti je i buša i beba velika, pa najbolje da ubaciš u nižu brzinu i kuliraš
*đurđa* ova malena ribica će za čas postati velika i lupati te znatno jače, pa za sada uživaj u dodriu leptirovih krila

----------


## arizona311

Tomislava, Makice, držite se cure. Mene isto frka pregleda, rađe bi dolazila svaki tjedan u bolnicu samo da me ne ostave da ležim. 

Da vas pitam da li je neka od vas primjetila odnosno čula krckanje iz trbuha. Naime ležala sam na boku i čitala knjigu, znači bila sam potpuno mirna. Malci su lupkali na sve strane, kad ono čujem neki zvuk, krc. Baš kao kad nam krcne u kostima/zglobovima. Bilo je dosta glasno i dolazilo iz trbuha, baš sam se prepala (da nije netko nešto slomio :Rolling Eyes: ). Oni su ne na trenutak malo primirili ali uskoro su početi opet divljati. Krckanje sam opet čula još jednom. Nekad me znaju lupiti tako da osjetim oštru bol, kao da netko ima velike noktiće i malo me pogrebe :Rolling Eyes:  hm

----------


## KLARA31

arizona to se oni igraju  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

arizona ne znam šta bi to bilo, ali mora da im je ludo i nezaboravno - zaigrali su se valjda...a možda si ti ogladnila...meni želudac od gladi kruli negdje između rebara  :Laughing:  više ni neznam gdje mi što u tijelu stoji  :Laughing:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Arizona* i ja osjetim krckanje, bas me zanima sta je to  :Smile: 
Svi mi kazu da bolje da ostanem u bolnici jer ja do Rijeke imam sat i pol i nedaj Boze da me ulovi kod kuce sta cu onda.
Moja jedna poznanica koja je imala termin tjedan dana prije mene je lezala u Petrovoj, sigurno vec mjesec dana, i normalno je isla van na kavu i sve to, i jedan dan ode do ducana i uhvate je trudovi. Tako da je rodila na carski dvije curice. Toga me je strah da me ne ulovi kod kuce, bolje da sam na mjestu.
Digla sam neke cetri knjige u knjiznici pa cu s tim kratit vrijeme a i nadam se dobroj ekipi u sobi  :Smile:

----------


## frka

> Kako da namazem onda kremu protiv strija ?????????


ma nije bas da ne smijes dotaknuti trbuh... i ja sam se mazala onak na horuk - samo bih natrackala sve po trbuhu u 3 sekunde... stvar je u tome da diranje i mazenje trbuha moze izazvati kontrakcije maternice tako da je zabranjeno trudnicama koje vec imaju ceste kontrakcije ili preuranjene trudove...

----------


## kordica

*MASLINA* htjela sam ti poslat pp ali ti je pun inbox  :Sad:

----------


## Bebica_2

TOMISLAVA ti nam sutra možda ostaješ u Rijeci pa da te pozdravim iako ćeš se ti nama već kako javit!
bit ćeš sigurno na 4. katu tamo sam i ja provela par noći, nije bajno al barem su sestre malo bolje nego na 5. katu :Smile: 
ako budeš imala sreće možda upadneš u sobu di ima tv pa ti nebude jako dosadno (mislim da u jednoj sobi ima tv)
samo se čuvaj i javi se tu i tamo, a ko zna možda te i doma još puste :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Drage moje, 
hvala vam na svim čestitkama, lijepim mislima i dobrim željama.  :Smile:  
Jučer smo stigli kući nakon 18 dana! Koji fantastičan osjećaj... MD i ja.... ali i mala štruca na zadnjem sjedalu. Blaženo spava. A mi se smješkamo.  :Smile:  

Samo ukratko da dovršim priču, stali smo kod toga da krećemo s indukcijom... cerviks nije reagirao, ali je pukao je vodenjak (spontano, a ja mislim da je to bilo i prije početka indukcije), pa kad je krenulo jače curkati su me zbog streptokoka zadržali u bolnici. Drugi dan ej bilo jasno da od indukcije ništa, otvorena za vršak prsta... odlučili smo, zajedno s lječnicima i primaljama taj dan napraviti CR. Spinalna nije išla, završila sam u općoj. 
Imali smo super babicu koja je malenu dala MD-u na skin to skin 5 min nakon izlaska. A u tih 5 min su ju babica i on izmjerili, izvagali i malo obrisali. 
Čim sam ja došla malo sebi, nakon cca sat i pol, dali su je meni na skin to skin i prvi podoj. Znala je točno što treba i povukla ko velika (a što, ne zato jer je moja, i je  :Smile: ). 
Dane u bolnici smo provele, ne samo u rooming-inu, već i u bedding-inu, to mi je fantastično iskustvo... Još prvu noć je nekoliko puta sisala... 

Najljepše želje svima, čestitke novim mamama ako ih ima (ne stižem sad čitati unazad), držim fige skorim mamama i svima želim laku noć, pomalo se rušeći od pospanosti.  :Smile:

----------


## đurđa76

Mojca draga,prekrasno,sad uživajte,čestitam ti još jednom

----------


## frka

Mojca, TD i bebica  :Heart:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Mojca, dobrodošla kući i sad uživajte!
Kordice, ispraznih inbox.

----------


## nea0902

Mojca moja draga  :Kiss:

----------


## pretorija

Mojca draga cestitke od :Heart: tebi i dragom na malenoj princezi :Zaljubljen: .
Ako stignes mi napisat ovi dana zasto spinalna nije isla to me sad jako zanima jer ja planiram CR u spinalnoj za 08.11

----------


## Mojca

Pretorija, jednostavno nisu našli put. Kralješci su mi preblizu jedan drugome i ma koliko puta ubola, bola je u kost. 
Zna se to desiti, drugi dan sam pričala s doktorom...

----------


## bugaboo

Mojca mazite se i uzivajte svi troje, jos jednom cestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## pretorija

Hvala Mojca sad znam sta mogu ocekivat.

----------


## Makica

mojca, dobrodosla kuci!
evo mene sa mog uzv, od ponedjeljka sam u bolnici, nema sanse da izbjegnem. posteljica mi je skroz zrela i zbog toga me ostavlja, jer ne vrsi vise svoju funkciju i moji mali misevi nisu bas narasli od zadnjeg puta. tocnije, on jest, ali ona nije i treba me na malo infuzije, a ako ne porastu tako, onda porod, pa njima infuzijica. nisu mali, on je 1800g, ona 1400g, dr planira da budem 2-3 tjedna, pa carski. 
torba spremna, a spremna i ja, sto su 2-3 tjedna, toliko dugo cekam ovo. inace sam zatvorena, skroz, plodne vode ima dosta..., ma sve pet osim te posteljice koja je sada kao u 38tt. a ja sam u 34tt. 
tomislava, ne znam sto bih ti pozeljela, da ostanes u bolnici ili ne, ja imam 2 minutice do bolnice, pa me je ostavila. mozda to i nije tako losa ideja. i valjda znaju sto rade. koliko god mi htjele biti doma! a bit cemo uskoro s nasim bebicama! 
sumskica, i moji se guraju, jedno lupa gore, drugo dolje, trbuh mi na trenutke izgleda kao krumpir! ne mogu vjerovati da se susret blizi, samo jos molim boga da sve bude u redu do kraja.

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Makice*, sretno!
Biti će sve ok.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Makice* cijelo jutro dolazim i gledam gdje je tvoj izvještaj ( i od Tomislave isto  :Grin:  )  i tako kažeš posteljica zrela. Pa dobro, 1800 i 1400 grama i nije malo, još da infuzija pomogne i da odgulite još tjedan dva, on će bit preko 2 kg, a ona oko 2 kg- Pluća su već zrela, pa oko toga nema brige. Inače u EU se u blizanačkoj trudnoći 38 tjedana smatra punom gestacijom, što znači da ako doguraš još dva tjedna da si u 36 tt - skoro puna gestacija. Najbolje da odeš tamo, ležat i biti pod stalnim nadzorom, uzmi knjige, novine i nešto papice (cure u bolnici su mi se žalile na glad) i naći ćeš već društvo. Najljepši susret je tako blizu.... i javi se ako budeš imala priliku  :Heart:

----------


## KLARA31

Mojca super,samo se smješkajte i dalje  :Very Happy:

----------


## KLARA31

Drage moje koliko traje snimak na dvd-u iz CITA 4D? Kaže mi jedna ženska 1min. To mi zvuči premalo a puno para. Ona ga nije radila pa mislim da ima dezinformaciju,ajde recite mi vi koje ste radile.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Evo mene nisu me ostavili, sve je u redu pa nema razloga ali dr. mi je dao fore do 11.11. i to je zadnji datum do kada moram doc. Bebe su narasle on 41/2100 a ona 43/2300, otvorena za 2 cm.

----------


## Bebica_2

Jeeee Tomislava, još malo ćeš ipak uživat u miru svoga doma!
bravo za bebice!!!!
e koji dr. te je pregledavo i jesi bila na poliklinici ili u rodilištu na 4. katu?

----------


## andream

Mojca, bravo za porod i vjerujem da uživate u svakom trenutku. Nije možda sve kako si htjela, s obzirom na carski, ali glavno da je sve sretno završilo. Kad stigneš napiši kako ide uhodavanje (ne sumnjam da se ne snalazite jer je početak po tvojem opisu krenuo baš kako treba).

----------


## Mojca

Andream, ide uhodavanje, ide... ponešto malo bolje, ponešto malo lošije.  :Smile:  
Osim što se ja mučim s ragadama, rekla bi da je sve ok... istina, da nema reza bilo bi puno lakše, a ovako moram svaki pokret procijenjivati. 

Ali, glavno da malena jede, to joj zbilja ide... tako je čarobna... nakon što se najede sretno se smjesti u jastuku za dojenje i smješka se. Zna guštat, vidi se da je iz Splita.  :Smile:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Bebice* bila sam kod Finderlea i prvi i drugi put jer mi je tako rekao da dodjem. Jucer kad sam bila nisu imali raspored za 
sljedeci mjesec pa sljedeci put kad budem dolazila moram nazvat da vidim kad radi. U poliklinici sam bila nisam u rodilistu
tamo cu sljedeci put  :Cool:

----------


## Bebica_2

Znači još uvijek sve isto funkcionira, tako je bilo i meni prošli put!
inače Findrle me je zaprimio u bolnicu i porodio, super mi je bio, najugodniji i najbolji od svih devetorice šta su me ispregledavali u tri dana :Smile: 
Znači slijedeći put si na 4. katu :Smile:

----------


## prag

drage moje cure, evo da vam se javim nakon što su moji ''užasi'' nadam  se prošli, bar je sad zatišje...da najprije kažem beba je ok, ja  zatvorena, nema kontrakcija...ali..
u sub sam nakon obilnog jela povraćala cijelu noć, u ned se smirilo i mislila sam da sam samo preopteretila želudac..
u  pon sam ručala malo ali mahune s krompirima i odmah nakon toga počela  povraćati, dušu izbacila. oko ponoći nisam više mogla izdržati od bola u  području stomaka, desno od pupka. muž me odvezao na splitsko novo  rodilište, hitni prijem i oni me uzv pregledali rekli da je beba ok, ja  zatvorena, nema kontrakcija, dakle želudac u pitanju. u srijedu i četv  nastavim s dijetom, prepečenac, kamilica, riža kako su rekli. povraćanje  stalo ali bol sve jača i širila se na leđa ispod rebara. nisam više  mogla ni stajati ni sjediti samo bočno ležati na lijevom boku..i odem u  četvrtak popodne u svoje opće prakse ona kaže sumnja da je pjesak pa da u  pet ujutro mi izvadi sve nalaze naruči me u 9h ali da isto odem u svog  gin i provjerim je li idalje beba ok. odem u gin i hvala Bogu beba  super. međutim kada sam došla doma počela opet povraćati a bol sve jača  kao nožem da me bodu i ja kažem mužu ajmo na opću hitnu. 
kada su mi  napravili ekg, nalaze krvi, urina, ultrazvuk abdomena ispostavilo se da  je desni bubreg stao s radom jer je najvjerojatnije kamenac začepio  izlaz iz bubrega i negdje zapeo u mokraćnim kanalima. na uzv od bebe ne mogu vidjeti kanale, samo bubreg pa to pretpostavljaju..
odmah su me  uputili u dežurnog urologa ali on me ipak nije ostavio u bolnici i  smirio me da to nije tako strašno što trenutno bubreg ne radi, jer  lijevi radi i preko njega se obavlja sve a da ovaj probamo najprije  odčepiti s litrama tekućine i buscolom. ukoliko to ne uspije onda će mi  ugraditi neku cjevčicu koja bi odčepila bubreg da počne raditi jer se ne  smije dozvoliti da mi propadne bureg. i tako sam vam sad doma,  nalijevam se tekućine i stalno pi-pi, srećom nemam bolova, ili je izašlo  ili se negdje stopiralo, uglavnom u pon ću na kontrolu da pogledaju  uzv. 
nisam nikad imala problema s bubrezima, mokraćovodom ali su  rekli da je to moglo nastati jer beba pritišće kanale, zaustavi protok  kroz njih i onda se zaštopa bubreg jer ne može iz njega isticati..
poslije upale pluća, 2 krvarenja i ovoga moja trudnoća uopće se ne može zvati blaženo stanje  :Smile:   ali nek je meni moja Marija dobro mama će sve izdržati!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*prag*  :Love:  draga koji užaš, svašta si prošla, nadam se da si sada dobro i da ne povraćaš. Drži se i budi hrabra, lijepo si napisala - samo da je mamina Marija dobro 
*Tomislava* jako mi je drago da je pregled prošao OK i da ćeš biti u miru svog doma još tih 12 dana! Uživaj! 
*Mojca* da li boli rana od carskog? Ležliš li konstantno? Drago mi je da curica lijepo papa  :Heart:

----------


## alma_itd

*Prag*  :Love: Drago  mi je da si sad bolje,nisam znala da i sa bubrezima u trudnoci mozes imati problema ako su sasvim zdravi.Ja sam neki dan imala slicne bolove,desno negdje ispod rebara pa je sijevalo prema ledjima,nisam mogla ni sjediti ni lezati,samo stojati,a pocelo je kao bol u zelucu.Na kraju mi je dr. rekao da me bole rebra(ali samo sa lijeve strane).Po tvom primjeru vidim da je bolje otici kod dr. kad vidis da nesto ne stima,jer je ovo sad fakat ''drugo stanje'',pa nam neki simptomi koji normalno upucuju na jedno,mogu znaciti nesto totalno drugo.Sreca pa imamo forum da mozemo cuti tudja iskustva :Klap: Zelim ti brz oporavak.

----------


## Mojca

Ajme *Prag*, naježila sam se. Uf, mogu mislit koji strah.  :Love:  Držim fige da sve bude ok.

*Šumskice*, ne ležim stalno, to mi čak nisu ni preporučili.  :Smile:  Onako, spori kućni ritam, mama mi je tu, pa većinu toga ona obavlja. Rana ne boli, danas mi je bila patronažna, skinula neku foliju koja je bila preko nje, sve izgleda super. Uglavnom ta folija je bila muka jer je stezala, sad kad je nema sam odahnula. Ali bole me s vremena na vrijeme neke točke po cijelom trbuhu, kako se sve vraća na svoje mjesto. I uretra, ponekad kad piškim, to je od katetera, kojeg btw nisam ni osjetila ni kod postavljanja ni kod skidanja. Sad će dragi po čaj od brusnice, pa ćemo i to srediti.  :Smile:

----------


## seka35

bebica

----------


## alma_itd

Presladak je :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:  Posebno sam ''osjetljiva''na bebe sa kosom.Hocu i jaaaaaa :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

ne vidim sliku bebice  :Sad: 
mojca baš mi je drago da se lipo oporavljaš i da dojiš.
ja sam se mjesec ipo dana izdajala zbog ugnjojene rane od cr i to je bila muka isusova.
sad već mjesec ipo dojim (doduše i dohranjujem sa ad, nemam puno mlijeka) i to je savršeno iskustvo. kad te bebica sretno pogleda nakon dojenja i zadovoljno mljacne ustima, razvuče osmijeh... ne može to nitko platiti. stoga žene - dojite, vjerujte, savršen osjećaj...

šumsko, ne treba se ležati nakon cr, čak dapače, što se više ustaješ i krećeš bolje ti je, pogotovo prvih dana.
a dio oko rane mi je još uvijek utrnjen...

cmok od mene i mojih bebolinkica

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Pinky* cmok bebolincama i tebi!
Sve me više okupira misao oko carskog...kako će sve to bit. U subotu ušla u 30. tjedan...pa nestrpljenje raste...

----------


## ValaMala

*Pinky*, slika bebice je avatar.  :Wink: 

Inače da vam ispričam jednu zgodu sa Sv. Duha. Bila sam ono u rodilištu na ctg-u zbog kontrakcija (sve je ok, nisu trudovi, ja zatvorena, valjda maternica stvarno vježba, majčicu joj njezinu). Pored mene iza jednog paravana ležala je trudnica koja je već prošla termin i dolazi stalno na ctg jer treba roditi praktički svaki dan. I tako slušam ja njen razgovor s doktoricom.

Pričaju o ovome i onome dok ju doktorica pregledava i onda u jednom trenutku kaže dr.: "Ma velik je to dječačić!". Onda malo zastane (valjda je trudnica blenula u nju zaprepašteno) i promuca: "Niste znali spol?" Trudnica kaže: "Ne." Doktorica još tiše: "A jeste li htjeli znati spol?" Trudnica: "Ne."  :Shock: 

Dajte zamislite, žena je uspjela proći cijelu trudnoću i dočekati termin bez da je znala spol i onda joj ova to blene! Mislim doktorica je bila draga i sve, ali što ju nije pitala, joj. Mene su do sada uvijek pitali (ako je bio neki dr. koji me još nije gledao) znam li spol. 

Ovo samo kao upozorenje curkama koje žele spol ostaviti kao iznenađenje (*andream*), obavezno već prije uzv napomenite doktorima da ne želite znat, da ne bi bilo ovakvih lapsusa

----------


## Mojca

> i to je savršeno iskustvo. kad te bebica sretno pogleda nakon dojenja i zadovoljno mljacne ustima, razvuče osmijeh... ne može to nitko platiti. stoga žene - dojite, vjerujte, savršen osjećaj...


Istina.  :Zaljubljen:  
Malena se napapa, sretno otvori okice, pogleda me, ugodno smjesti u jastuku za dojenje, nasmješi se i izmjeni još nekoliko zadovoljnih grimasa mljackanja i sl... sretno zatvori okice i začori. Sunašce maleno... Kako njima samo malo treba za sreću! Osim što je savršen osjećaj sam čin dojenja, osjećaj ispunjenosti koji nastaje kad znate da ste bebi dale baš ono što joj treba, je neprocjenjiv. 

Moram priznati da ne prepozajem sebe... ja koja funkcioniram po principu "sve, sad i odmah", nikad u životu nisam imala previše strpljenja... a sad... totalna preobrazba.  :Smile:

----------


## pretorija

Mojca bravo da stignes i na forum, :Klap: kako cesto po noci mala doji,dal se budi sama ili ju ti probudis.

----------


## Mojca

Evo spava već sat i pol... ja nešto pišem... 
Ne budimo ju nikad. Ona ima svoj ritam i mi mu se prilagođavamo. Po noći se budi 2-3 puta. Ništa dramatično. Jutros smo spavale do 9.30.  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Mojca tako je lijepo citati tvoje postove o prvim danima majcinstva, jedva cekam biti na tvom mjestu  :Love: 

Ja sam danas prebirala robicu koju sam naslijedila, koliko toga ima i tako je sitno, tko ce to peglati...

----------


## lasta

Pinky i Mojca bas je lijepo citati vase dozivljaje....brzo brzo cemo i svi mi doci na red.
Eto mi zagazili u 12-ti tt. Bili smo u petak na nuhalnom,pa nam je dr.jos stavila i 4D UZ. Bebone nam ponosno pokazuje guzu.

Prag nadam se da ce problemi i stah proci i da cete uzivati u trudnoci do kraja.Maloj Mariji saljemo pusicu i neka bude dobra i zdrava curka.

----------


## kia

Mojica  :Zaljubljen: 

Prag čuvaj se  :Heart: 

Kod nas ništa posebno novo, mucnine su i dalje tu, koji dan slabije, a koji jače. Prošli tjedan smo bili na pregledu bebica je narasla na 2,1 cm, Srceko kuća, a tatinoj i maminoj sreci nije bilo kraja  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## prag

evo da vam se javim s lijepim novostima...
od petka nisam više imala napadaje kamenca, uzimala sam lijekove i pojačano pila tekućinu ( izmokrila bih i 2,5l dnevno). morala sam ''hvatati'' mokraću da vidim ako izmokrim kamenčiće..i tako je i bilo. danas mi ispala 2 komada, crna ko ugljen, u obliku piramide, špicasti, pa nije ni čudo da to boli kad prolazi kroz uske kanale. popodne sam bila na ultrazvuku, bubreg se vraća u funkciju, povlači se otok i kaže dr da neće biti trajnih posljedica. 
u srijedu će mi ponoviti urin i za 10 tak dana uzv pa da potvrdimo da je sve do kraja prošlo. uglavnom imala sam sreću u nesreći da je brzo to sve izašlo. 
kaže dr da se to često događa u trudnoći da beba pritisne kanale i ne može oticati mokraća pa se zadržava u bubregu i bubreg stane s radom. srećom uključili su mi i antibiotik i nije došlo ni do infekcije što je isto moguće kad je to u pitanju. 
hvala Bogu da je muci kraj! hvala svima na podršci!

----------


## Sela

*Prag*  sretna sam da je sad sva muka iza tebe!
*Mojca* krasno je citati tvoje postove.. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bugaboo

Prag super da se sve polako rjesava, nadam se da ce ti dalje sve biti skolski  :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

> Ja sam danas prebirala robicu koju sam naslijedila, koliko toga ima i tako je sitno, tko ce to peglati...


Mi imamo sušilicu, pa ne peglam stvari za bebu, to je već sterilizacija.  :Wink:

----------


## hop

Cure ja sam zainteresirana za Baby Watcher.
Pa ako ima koja da joj više ne treba.
Može na pp.

----------


## pretorija

Mojca jel ovo tvoja princeza na avatoru,ako je bas je medena  :Zaljubljen: ,pusu veliku joj saljem sa vruceg juga,ovdi je tem preko 40C kuhamo se.
Ja jutros bila na pregledu bebac malo preko 3kg tako 8.11 sam na porodaju meni racunaju trudnocu od prvog dana zadnje menstruacije a to je bilo 09.02
nadam se da CR nije prerano

----------


## alma_itd

Ah *Mojca* :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  Med mali bucmasti,slatki,pa jos sa kosicom,ljuuuuuuuuubiiiiim :Kiss:

----------


## Šiškica

Mojca curica ti je preslatka, prava mala čupavica  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## andream

Mojca, bez riječi sam, slika govori sve....
Vala, rekla sam ja i na zadnjem pregledu da ne želim znati spol (kad sam bila kod Podobnika) pa je jednoj doktorici opet skoro izletjelo. A inače svi me i dalje pitaju kako mogu izdržati, moji čak vjeruju da znam spol a ne želim im reći. Ah slatke brige.... A sutra sam na SD nakon mjesec dana na pregledu, nadam se mi neće od uzbuđenja i straha skočiti tlak, ovih je dana opet jako nizak srećom.

----------


## Mojca

Hvala cure.  :Smile:  Neskromno ću se složiti s vama  :Embarassed:  mi je se ne možemo nagledati.  :Smile:  

Pretorija, prema ovom kalkulatoru tad ćeš biti u 39+0 http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...acalendar,što je Tvoj termin je "by the book", ne brini. 
To što smo mi čekali do 41+0 je zbilja za zahvaliti doktoru koji je dao sve moguće šanse prirodnom početku poroda, jer sam ja inzistirala na tome, a i nije bilo nekih stvarnih indikacija za CR ranije. Ne znam koje su tvoje indikacije... nažalost opstertičari vole "dovršavati rizične trudnoće"... a pritom vide neke rizike koji možda zapravo i nisu stvarni rizici (IVF trudnoća, veličina bebe, zadak...) jer je njima tako lakše. 

I ja bi sad na +40... tako je odvratno u zgb da imam osjećaj da miškicu nećemo odvesti van do proljeća. Svaki dan gledam u nebo i molim za tri zrake sunca da odemo u prvu šetnju.

----------


## andream

Uf Mojca znam kako ti je... i meni je bilo koma prvi put, danima nismo izlazili pa sam je stavljala na balkon ubundanu povremeno na "luftanje" kad god bi koja zraka sunca kratkotrajno izbila. A duga je zima pred nama...

----------


## nata

Mojca, koji bombončić!  :Zaljubljen: 
Preslatka ti je malena...i ja se ne mogu nagledati.

----------


## pretorija

Mojca hvala na odgovoru
 Mala vam je pravi slatkis valda ce se vrijeme bar na kratko proljepsat za kratku setnjicu :Klap: 
Ja nemam nista protiv carskog osobno a dr mi to savjetuje zbog mojih godina punih 44 nista drugo nije razlog beba je okrenuta prema dole i sada ima malo vise od 3kg znaci nije velika.

A njegov razlog zasto ne bi trebali cekat  duze od 39tt je da nebi doslo do trudova pa da onda mora radit hitni CR jer ovaj na hladno da je bolji.
Mislim da cu prihvatit sta on savjetuje jer nemam puno izbora on je jedan od boljih u mojoj okolini.
Sve ce bit ok dosta sam pozitivna i jedva cekam susret sa mojom bebom :Zaljubljen:

----------


## prag_mm

Mojca :Very Happy:  Curica je pravi slatkiš. :Very Happy: 

Inace sve ste culi od moje bolje polovice! Inace za muski dio-nase iskustvo sa bolnicom ovih dana je toliko uvjerilo
moju dragu da me *ne zeli* niti blizu sebe na porodu. Bit cu sretan da mi dopusti da budem u istom gradu kada trudovi pocnu :Laughing: 

To vam dovoljno govori o mojim napadima bijesa,panike,straha i ostalih dogodovstina na nasoj Hitnoj ovih dana! 
Rado bi vam sve to ispricao ali nemam dopustenje svoje drage! A i zelim topal rucak danas kad se vratim sa posla!  :Laughing: 

P.S. da moja draga je bilo puno pribranija od mene   :Laughing:

----------


## arizona311

*Mojca*, malena je pre pre slatka  :Zaljubljen: 

*Tomislava*, super što si još doma. Koliko često ideš na preglede. Nama su sada svaka 2tj. Sljedeći je u petak. Kofer je spremljen, ali se nadam da nam još neće trebati.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ja sam cjelu trudnocu isla svaka 3 tjedna, sad zadnja dva puta sam bila svakih 10 dana.
Ja mislim da cu se u ponedjeljak javit u bolnicu, dr. mi je rekao da mi je zadnji datum 11.11. ali mi je to nekako dugo za cekat s obzirom na to da imam ceste kontrakcije, pocela sam pit normabel ujutro i uvece.

----------


## andream

Evo nas s pregleda, sve plus 5 uključujući i tlak, bebica već ima 700 g i nova kontrola za 4 tjedna.

----------


## Hakya

Danas smo 6+1, bili na prvom uzv i kuca jedno malo srce :Heart: 
Doktor kaze da je sve uredu i skolski za sada, samo da tako i ostane
Sad mogu tek reci TRUDNA SAM :Very Happy: 
Nisam zeljela prije prvog uzv pisati na ovoj temi, tek sad osjecam da tu pripadam
Mojca bebica je prekrasna i jos jednom cestitam od :Heart:

----------


## Darkica

> Danas smo 6+1, bili na prvom uzv i kuca jedno malo srce
> Doktor kaze da je sve uredu i skolski za sada, samo da tako i ostane
> Sad mogu tek reci TRUDNA SAM
> Nisam zeljela prije prvog uzv pisati na ovoj temi, tek sad osjecam da tu pripadam
> Mojca bebica je prekrasna i jos jednom cestitam od


Hakya, dobrodošla na ovu temu! I bravo za vaše malo srce!  :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

Mojca malena je med medeni  :Zaljubljen: 
Hakya dobro nam došla, od srca ti želim školsku trudnoću do kraja  :Kiss:

----------


## nea0902

Andream  :Kiss:  nismo ni sumnjali u drugačiji izvještaj s pregleda  :Smile: 
Mi smo u petak na pregledu a ja sam sva nervozna vec!

----------


## KLARA31

Koliko novosti ode... Mojca imam osjećaj da je mala ista ti  :Smile:  preslatka je i velika  :Smile: 
Prag_mm smješni su mi tvoji postovi. Prag svašta si ti prošla,dobro da sad ide nabolje,nisam za to čula da može tako otkazati bubreg.
Pozdrav novim trudnicama i starim! 
Meni uzv sada uskoro u cita, možda i spol saznam,17.-ti je tt

----------


## nina70

*Mojca*, *Seka* prekrasni su vam ti čupavi smotuljci  :Very Happy: 
*Prag* drago mi je da si se riješila onih kamenčina....mogu mislit kako je bilo strašno  :Love: 
*Hakya* dobro došla i čestitke na tvom malom srčeku  :Klap: 
Ja napokon obavila AC i sad sam na čeki  :Cool: . Drž'te mi fige.

----------


## KLARA31

Uzv prošao super,suze su mi došle na oči kad sam vidila bebicu kako se rita rukicama i nogicama :D
Ništa od spola,al me nije ni briga  :Smile:  Sljedeći put idem na 3D,za 5tj.

----------


## Darkica

> Uzv prošao super,suze su mi došle na oči kad sam vidila bebicu kako se rita rukicama i nogicama :D
> Ništa od spola,al me nije ni briga  Sljedeći put idem na 3D,za 5tj.


Bravo za ultrazvuk!  :Smile:

----------


## malena19

veliki pozdrav svima... 
friskim mamama cestitam od srca, a onima koje ce uskoro postati mame zelim puno strpljenja u zadnjim tjednima i sto ljepsi dolazak njihovih malenih stvorenja  :Smile: 

ja sam danas 6+2 i jucer smo vidjeli nase malo srceko  :Smile:  isto kao i Hakya do sada sam se bojala pisati na ovoj temi da ne bi nesto krenulo lose. Cak nismo ni nikom od bliznjih rekli i za sad je plan da sutimo dok ne prodje 12tj.

Ali eto me sada tu i naravno da odmah imam pitanje  :Smile:  ispricavam se ako bi ga trebala postaviti na nekog drugoj temi, ali trazila sam i nisam nista nasla - ako ima takva tema bit cu jako jako zahvalna ako me netko uputi na nju.

Zanima me gdje ste vodile trudnocu? Inace sam iz ZG i bilokakav savjet, prijedlog, vase iskustvo bi mi puno znacio. Imam preko firme dodatno i dopunsko osiguranje pa mi je dosta privatnika besplatno preko tog osiguranja, a ako treba i platiti cemo, ali ne znam koga izabrati  :Sad:  
mog socijalnog bi htjela izbjeci jer je kod njega uvijek uzasna guzva i samo uputnicu za betu sam neki dan cekala 2,5h, a za kontrolnu betu mi nije ni htio dati uputnicu, ali je na kraju popustio jer sam ju vec bila izvadila to jutro uz dogovor da cu uputnicu donjeti drugi dan... inace je simpatican, ali s obzirom da smo tesko dosli do bebe i to uz MPO htjela bi nekog tko ce joj se posvetiti  :Smile: 

nadam se da nije protiv nekih pravila navoditi imena doktora i poliklinika, ali ako je mozete mi poslati i pp

unaprijed puno puno hvala!

----------


## ValaMala

*malena*, dobro dosla,  kao i sve nase nove trudice! Znam da se tesko opustiti, osobito nakon ovako tesko stecene trudnoce, ali pokusaj. Samo pozitivno misli i sa sto manje strahova, a mi smo ovdje kako bi pomogle u nekim stvarima koje smo prosle.

U vezi pracenja trudnoce, ja od pocetka pratim u bolnici i mora priznati da se tako osjecam puno sigurnije i zbrinutije. Do negdje 20tt sam bila u Merkuru, a sada vec neko vrijeme kod divnog dr. Matijevica na Sv. Duhu, jer u toj bolnici mislim roditi. Ovako polako upoznajem i bolnicu, lijecnike, druge trudnice i sve ce mi biti poznato kada dode to vrijeme.

Evo, to ti je moje iskustvo, no ima tu dosta cura koje vode i privatno i jako su zadovoljne. Sretno! Kada je sljedeci pregled?

----------


## malena19

> *malena*, dobro dosla,  kao i sve nase nove trudice! Znam da se tesko opustiti, osobito nakon ovako tesko stecene trudnoce, ali pokusaj. Samo pozitivno misli i sa sto manje strahova, a mi smo ovdje kako bi pomogle u nekim stvarima koje smo prosle.
> 
> U vezi pracenja trudnoce, ja od pocetka pratim u bolnici i mora priznati da se tako osjecam puno sigurnije i zbrinutije. Do negdje 20tt sam bila u Merkuru, a sada vec neko vrijeme kod divnog dr. Matijevica na Sv. Duhu, jer u toj bolnici mislim roditi. Ovako polako upoznajem i bolnicu, lijecnike, druge trudnice i sve ce mi biti poznato kada dode to vrijeme.
> 
> Evo, to ti je moje iskustvo, no ima tu dosta cura koje vode i privatno i jako su zadovoljne. Sretno! Kada je sljedeci pregled?


hvala ti! ma pozitivna sam ja od pocetka.. ali nekako pokusavam ici korak po korak..
ja sam kod dr Alebica i opet idem kod njega za 13 dana... navodno on vodi brigu o curamo dok ne prodju 3 mjeseca...
ali mi je jucer rekao da se sa povjesti bolesti javim svom ginekologu, a nisam ga pitala zasto... mada pretpostavljam da je mislio da se javim onom tko ce mi voditi trudnocu ...
a bila sam previse pod dojmom malenog srceka da bi pitala  :Embarassed:  mada sam se sjetila pitati sva pripremljena pitanja, ali ovome iznenadilo  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

T mi vodi moj soc. ginekolog ( u DZ Kruge) al na UVZ-ove idem u Vinogradsku (gdje i mislim roditi)..

Uspravo smo jutros bili na UVZ , sve super jedino je curka malo veća . Trebala bi biti oko 1kg a oni su ju procijenili da je 1220 g pa moram sutra vaditi šećer.. A baš sam mislila da ću izbjeći tu pretragu!!  :Grin:

----------


## andream

potpisujem valu, i ja sam na SD kod dr Hafnera, do sada sam se vodila u ambulanti za visokorizičnu trudnoću (tlak, ali se normalizirao) a od sada opet kod njega ali u "običnoj" trudničkoj ambulanti. I ja se osjećam sigurnije kad sam pod kontrolom bolnice gdje mi oni svaki put napišu sve pretrage koje trebam obaviti a ništa ne prepuštaju slučaju. Sad jedino imam sljedeći put obaviti KKS i OGTT. Zapravo sam kod socijalke i u prvoj i ovoj trudnoći bila samo jednom na pregledu, obično nakon ta 3 mjeseca (i ja sam bila pacijentica dr A).

----------


## andream

Šiškice i meni se čini da je moja bebica veća al dr ništa nije komentirao (24 tt, a on/a već 700 g). Za OGTT sam više inzistirala ja a dr se samo složio  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Mene je doc slao na ogtt i djelovalo mi je kao da vecinu svojih trudnica salje, premda ja imam dosta secerasa s tatine strane, pa mi je drago sto smo i to provjerili. 

Sljedeci cetvrtak sam konacno na pregledu, bit cu tada 26+6 i bas me zanima kolika ce biti bebica. Ja sam i dalje na 3,5kg u plusu i samo se nadam da curica dobro raste, jer mi je vec cudno sto ne dobivam vise na tezini. I naravno da popricam i s mojim dr o tim kontrakcijama. Imam ih i dalje , izgleda da sam jedostavno jedna od onih trudnica koja ih ima cesce ili ih pak vise osjecam (kazu da vecina trudnica ima kontrakcije, no neke ih ni ne osjecaju).

----------


## bugaboo

Hakya & Malena dobrodosle  :Very Happy: 

Siskice i moja mrvica je u 28 tt bila cca 1250 g, a OGTT sam radila prije i sve je ok. Nemoj se brinuti, neke od nas jednostavno imao velike struce  :Love: 

Malena meni trudnoce vode od 9. tt u Petrovoj zbog pocetnih komplikacija i ja sam za sada zadovoljna, ali svejedno idem povremeno na uzv privatno kod dr. Kosa u Ginekos. Od privatnika su na glasu dr-i u Viliju, osobito Radoncic koji tamo vodi MPO. Socijalni ginic ce ti trebati za neke uputnice koje ti vjerojatno nisu pokrivene policom dodatnog zdravstvenog osiguranja  (krvna grupa, rh faktor, testovi senzibilizacije), a i za recepte za utrice dobro dodje da ne kupujes i trosis nofce (radije kupis bebi nesto, ja sam racunala mjesecno bi za utrice davala cca 300 kn da nisam isla po recepte).

----------


## Šiškica

Vjerujem da će nalaz biti ok!!  a i ne moraju i nisu sve bebice jednako teške tak da me to ne zabrinjava..

MM inače navija da njegoova curica ima najmanje 4kg i da bude velika i zdrava  :Laughing: , ( on je imao 4,2kg a njegova sestra 4.5 kg , a mama im šumska jagodica).. ne razmišlja da treba curu i roditi..( na kraju krajeva ne rađa on!!!) :Grin:

----------


## Darkica

Evo, da se javim. Mi smo večeras bili na ultrazvuku i sve je u najboljem redu. Mrvici srce kuca k'o velikooo :Smile: )) Sve su druge mjere kako i trebaju biti s obzirom na tjedan trudnoće (18+5). Šećer mi je OK...ali dr kaže da OGTT mogu napraviti u 25tt. Inače, sve je savršeno...i sada su mama i tata mirni i zadovoljni :Smile: )) Sljedeća kontrola za 4 tjedna, to jest 01.12.

----------


## patuljchica

Cure, što se tiče OGTT-a...
Baš danas na trudničkom tečaju je doktorica pričala kako unatrag 2-3 godine ovaj test postaje standard u nekom 24-26 tt. Kod žena kod kojh postoji obiteljska anamneza prvi se ogtt radi i ranije (oko 16 tt) pa drugi u 24 -om. Veli da bi prema preporukama i stavovima struke ovaj test morao biti redoavn u svakoj trudnoći. Isto je rekla da su unatrag par godina postorženi (odnosno sniženi) kriteriji za postavljanje dijagnoze gest. dijabetisa, upravo da bi se izbjegle komplikacije i u ranoj fazi reagiralo dijabetičkom djetom...
Eto, kog interesira...

----------


## tasha

Ma ne moraš se brinuti oko toga, moj bebač je u 33 tj trudnoće imao 2200 umjesto 1800-2000, što je po njima za 1,5-2 tjedna veća beba i hitno su me slali na OGTT koji sam do tada radila već 2 puta. Nalaz: na tašte 4,5, 2 sata nakon glukoze 5,1. Mojoj sestri su u obje trudnoće rekli za pola kg veću težinu bebe. Doduše ja i imam predispoziciju za veliku bebu. Do 33 tj sam dobila 9 kg, sada sam 37 i imam +12, ali sam naotečena da me sva koža zateže pa se nadam da je veći dio toga voda. Nemoj se previše uzrujavati, samo mirno kroz trudnoću jer i ti ultrazvuci nisu baš precizni. Ako beba lijepo napreduje, a anatom ija i morfologija uredne onda nemaš razloga za brigu! Pozdrav i sretno


> T mi vodi moj soc. ginekolog ( u DZ Kruge) al na UVZ-ove idem u Vinogradsku (gdje i mislim roditi)..
> 
> Uspravo smo jutros bili na UVZ , sve super jedino je curka malo veća . Trebala bi biti oko 1kg a oni su ju procijenili da je 1220 g pa moram sutra vaditi šećer.. A baš sam mislila da ću izbjeći tu pretragu!!

----------


## prag

cure evo da vam se javim, jučer mi je bio gotov nalaz urina i hvala Bogu sve se vratilo u normalu, nalaz uredan i dr je rekla da će samo provjeriti za tjedan dana uzv bubreg da vidi stanje. kao da mi je pao kamen s srca  :Smile: 
kada mi se sve ovo događalo valjda od povraćanja i dehidracije sam bila u ginekologa na vagi -2kg. ali srećom sad mi se to vratilo i opet sam na 60kg što je 4kg od početka a ja u 26 tt. tako kao i ValaMala stalno se brinem kad će te kile gore.  :Smile:  iako mog gin to uopće ne zabrinjava, kaže beba uzima sebi sve što treba i dobro napreduje..a to je  najbitnije! 
uz to čula sam svakakvih primjera u vezi kg..npr kaže medicinska sestra od mog gin da je neka žena cijelu trudnoću povraćala i na kraju trudnoće imala manje kg već na početku pa se rodila beba 3,5kg. isto sam čula da je neka dobila 5kg a beba bila 4kg. a i suprotnih priča da žene znaju dobiti i 20 kg a roditi bebu niti 3kg..pa tko će ga znati. samo mi svi kažu da je u konačnici bolje da je beba manja da se lakše porodi. 
što se tiče ogtt testa ja bih opet svima preporučila polikliniku sunce. ugodno,  vrhunska usluga bez gužve, izvadili krv na početku, popila tekućinu i  izvadili ponovno krv za 2h. nalaz 1h poslije toga. sve me je došlo 60 kn  ( na tel kad sam zvala pitati su mi rekli 75 a naplatili  60kn!).
mislim sve u svemu  da to nije neki novac a uštedi puno živaca i čekanja za uputnice, bolnice, ići opet po nalaze itd..
i da, moj gin je rekao da je to obavezna pretraga za trudnice, ne mora ništa ukazivati na povećan šećer već po defaultu sve šalje..
pozdrav novim trudnicama na forumu, dobrodošle! nadam se da ćemo pomoći savjetima!
MOjca bebica ti je preslatka! 
seka 35 čestitam s malim kašnjenjem!
ValaMala sretno u dr i javi baš što je tvoj dr komentirao za težinu i kontrakcije!
Klara super za bebača, ja sam isto plakala kada sam vidjela da onako maleno maše rukicama i nogicama u svim smjerovima  :Smile: )
Šiškice nemoj se brinuti, puno puta sam čula da pogriješe s težinom, meni su nevjesti pogriješili s težinom i 0,5kg prije poroda kad su procijenjivali težinu bebe. 
darkica super za dobar uzv!
pozdrav svim ostalim curama i još vam jednom hvala na podršci i dobrim željama! sve je dobro što se dobro svrši!  :Smile:

----------


## Darkica

prag, glavno da je sve OK...

----------


## Sumskovoce

*prag* super što je sve OK sada  :Very Happy: 
*Darkice*  :Very Happy:  za dobar nalaz 
I kod nas mjere bebe odskaču od prosjeka, dečki kao veći nego očekivano, ali to je vrlo relativan pokazatelj, pa nema brige...
Mi bili po koliga 3u1 jučer, sutra stiže krevetac, a trenutno se i klima postavlja u sobi...jedva čekam da sve pripremim da se napokom mogu samo odmarati...

----------


## đurđa76

Šumskica,čija ste kolica odabrali?

----------


## ValaMala

*prag*, onda smo ti i ja u stvarno sličnoj situaciji. Već me to pomalo i brine i zato mi je drago što je pregled u četvrtak, da me doc smiri. Iskreno svejedno mi je za kile, više ili manje, lako se to sredi poslije, no glavno da curica napreduje kako treba. Užasno mi je čudno što stojim na tih + 3,5kg, a tjedni idu. A valjda je sve ok. Javim sve naravno nakon pregleda

----------


## andream

a ja pak muku mučim s rastućim kg, samo se gomilaju, već sam na 93... ali kako je netko napisao, najbitnije je da je rast ploda i anatomija u redu. mene dr zadnja dva puta nije ni pitao za kg, a nadam se da će OGTT kao i u prvoj trudnoći biti dobar.

----------


## slavica29

> veliki pozdrav svima... 
> friskim mamama cestitam od srca, a onima koje ce uskoro postati mame zelim puno strpljenja u zadnjim tjednima i sto ljepsi dolazak njihovih malenih stvorenja 
> 
> ja sam danas 6+2 i jucer smo vidjeli nase malo srceko  isto kao i Hakya do sada sam se bojala pisati na ovoj temi da ne bi nesto krenulo lose. Cak nismo ni nikom od bliznjih rekli i za sad je plan da sutimo dok ne prodje 12tj.
> 
> Ali eto me sada tu i naravno da odmah imam pitanje  ispricavam se ako bi ga trebala postaviti na nekog drugoj temi, ali trazila sam i nisam nista nasla - ako ima takva tema bit cu jako jako zahvalna ako me netko uputi na nju.
> 
> Zanima me gdje ste vodile trudnocu? Inace sam iz ZG i bilokakav savjet, prijedlog, vase iskustvo bi mi puno znacio. Imam preko firme dodatno i dopunsko osiguranje pa mi je dosta privatnika besplatno preko tog osiguranja, a ako treba i platiti cemo, ali ne znam koga izabrati  
> mog socijalnog bi htjela izbjeci jer je kod njega uvijek uzasna guzva i samo uputnicu za betu sam neki dan cekala 2,5h, a za kontrolnu betu mi nije ni htio dati uputnicu, ali je na kraju popustio jer sam ju vec bila izvadila to jutro uz dogovor da cu uputnicu donjeti drugi dan... inace je simpatican, ali s obzirom da smo tesko dosli do bebe i to uz MPO htjela bi nekog tko ce joj se posvetiti 
> ...


od srca preporučam polikliniku vili i dr radončića

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Evo ja sam sad 35 tjedana pa zadnjih mjesec dana stojim na +9, a kao zadnjih mjesec dana se dobiva na tezini.
A trbuh mi raste naocigled pa ti sad znaj.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Zato sam ja tu! 30 tt i + 14 kg!

----------


## bugaboo

hm, 32 tt +12

----------


## pretorija

Ja sam negdje u prosjeku svih va 38tt +8kg

----------


## Inesz

uh, uh, uh... 19+7

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

ooooo evo i mene s mojim kg....24 tt....a ja na +8....tko zna kako i koliko će biti do kraja....samo meni nije baš nešto posebno trbuh iskočio....sve mi nekako malo...

----------


## ValaMala

> ooooo evo i mene s mojim kg....24 tt....a ja na +8....tko zna kako i koliko će biti do kraja....samo meni nije baš nešto posebno trbuh iskočio....sve mi nekako malo...


Nije ni moj baš veliki, a 26tt. Sad kad vas sve slušam, dođe mi da se zabrinem...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Nije ni moj baš veliki, a 26tt. Sad kad vas sve slušam, dođe mi da se zabrinem...


Vala, moja snajka je išla roditi s +6....rodila živu i zdravu curu...3100 g...nemoj se zabrinjavati.....mislim da više razloga za brigu imamo mi koji dobivamo kg  :Smile: 
Najbitnije je da curka napreduje.....gledaj to s pozitivne strane da nakon poroda nećeš imati muke s "skidanjem"  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala ti, draga, glavno da ja u četvrtak čujem da je naša curica velika koliko treba biti, odmah će mi biti lakše.

----------


## frka

Cure, ako malo pretrazite pdf Trudnoca, vidjet cete da da dobivanje na kilazi apsolutno nema veze s tezinom bebe. Imala sam cimericu u bolnici koja je bila kao balon, dobila masu kila u trudnoci, prenijela tjedan dana i rodila bebu od 2800g. Druga cimerica je dobila 6kg, zadnja 2 tjedna trudnoce izgubila 3kg zbog stalnog povracanja zbog zgaravice i rodila bebu od 4kg! Budite sretne i zahvalne sto ste fit i sto se ne lijepi na vas  :Wink:  i ne zabrinjavajte se takvim sitnicama...

----------


## Šiškica

Ja sam u 28 tt na +8 kg  (63kg)..   al zapravo sam na +4 od uobičajene težine (zatrudnila sam s -4kg).. 

Izgledam si ista ko prije samo je pupo iskočio, i baš mi je lijepi ni veliki ni mali.. Taman  :Yes:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## hop

Cure ako mi možete pomoći koje imate baby watcher, ja sam 12+3 i danas sam ga probala i joj meni tu ima svakakvi brojki od 40 i nešt, pa 50, 60,70,80,90 i tako do čak 200, al rječe se pojavljuju ove veće većinom ispod 100, pa neznam kak tak svakojakve brojke izbacuje, jel ste vi tako imale da vam izbacuje, neznam jel rano još?
Imam masov baby watcher.

----------


## hop

Da nije toliko tih svakakvih brojki, ajde , ali toliko brojki ni sebi ni svome, i da li se to trba u ispruženom ležem potpuno položaju , jer ja još nemam baš ni trbuščić?
Joj ako imate malo savjeta pomozite!

----------


## Darkica

Ja sam dobila 1 kg, a sada sam u 19 tjednu.

Zar nije prerano za čuti otkucaje putem baby watchera? Negdje sam, čini mi se pročitala, da baby watcher otkucaje detektira od 14 tjedna nadalje...Tko više zna, neka i mene prosvijetli.  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

Pa vec kada se hvalimo ja sam 13tt i -2kg :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## hop

A znam da bi možda bilo i rano, ali pročitala sam da su neke cure znale i ranije od 14tt čuti, pa sada eto neznam ni sama.

----------


## Darkica

Kad saznaš, javi  :Smile:

----------


## Aurora*

> Cure ako mi možete pomoći koje imate baby watcher, ja sam 12+3 i danas sam ga probala i joj meni tu ima svakakvi brojki od 40 i nešt, pa 50, 60,70,80,90 i tako do čak 200, al rječe se pojavljuju ove veće većinom ispod 100, pa neznam kak tak svakojakve brojke izbacuje, jel ste vi tako imale da vam izbacuje, neznam jel rano još?
> Imam masov baby watcher.





> Da nije toliko tih svakakvih brojki, ajde , ali toliko brojki ni sebi ni svome, i da li se to trba u ispruženom ležem potpuno položaju , jer ja još nemam baš ni trbuščić?
> Joj ako imate malo savjeta pomozite!





> A znam da bi možda bilo i rano, ali pročitala sam da su neke cure znale i ranije od 14tt čuti, pa sada eto neznam ni sama.



Ja sam uz pomoc Baby Watchera uspjela pronaci otkucaje sa 10+1 i od toga dana dalje sam ih redovno pronalazila. 

Ove brojke ispod 100 ce biti tvoji otkucaji. Bebini otkucaji su puno visi, pogotovo tako radno u trudnoci. Ona brojka od 200 sto si je uspjela registrirati bi mogla biti bebina. U tom tjednu trudnoce u kojem si ti sada nama su otkucaji bili oko 175. 

Inace, ja otkucaje slusam u polulezecem polozaju, tj. uvijek tako da legnem i stavim koji jastuka za ledja, sa savinutim nogama. Trbuh i sondu obavezno treba namazati s nekim uljem (osim ako ne koristis bas gel za tu svrhu). U ranoj trudnoci otkucaje treba traziti nisko ispod pupka, tik iznad pubicne kosti. Ispocetka trazenje traje nesto duze, recimo oko pola sata, i lako se izgube kada ih i nadjes. Ali svaki dan je sve brze i lakse. Nadam se da ce ti ovo moje iskustvo biti od pomoci.  :Smile:

----------


## hop

Hvala ti draga, pokušavat ću dok ne uspijem, bila sam pokušavala, al iskreno umorila sam se.
Jer tu je bilo svakakvi brojki dosta često od 30 i nešt i 50 i nešt pa naviše.
Valjda će biti dobro.

----------


## hop

Aurora samo da te pitam još, da li si na istoj strani uvijek našla srčeko ili?

----------


## KLARA31

ja ne znam kako ste uspile tako malo kila dobit,ja nesmim ni reć koliko sam do sada,katastrofa! Samo se lijepe na mene,guze su mi narasle  :Sad:  uz sve ostalo  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*hop*, ja sam srčeko čula prvi put s 14+4, kada smo ga nabavili i od tada sam ga redovito nalazila bez problema i to dolje nisko kod pubične kosti na desnoj strani. Premda je bebica sada puno veća, a maternica dobrano iznad pupka, još uvijek najbolje čujem srce baš tamo dolje. Nama su otkucaji trajno oko 153 u minuti, a ove niže brojke ispod 100 što si pisala, su tvoji otkucaji, bebini su sigurno puno viši od toga. 

Ja uvijek slušam u ležećem položaju (doduše, sada više i ne slušam kada osjetim bebicu stalno), tako mi je lakše, a osobito u tako ranim tjednima kada je i maternica nisko, bit će ti dosta teško (ako ne nemoguće) sjedeći dobro namjestiti sondu tako nisko. Također ni u kojem slučaju nemoj koristiti ulja, kreme i slično, jer mogu oštetiti sondu. Koristi uvijek ultrazvučni gel, sigurno imaš onaj koji ide s masovim bw, a ima ga i jeftino za kupiti u svakoj ljekarni. 

I za kraj, nije ništa neobično što ovako rano ne možeš uhvatiti bebino srčeko, neke cure to uspiju tek iza 15tt, to puno ovisi i o tvojoj građi i mnogim drugim faktorima. Pusek i bez brige!

----------


## hop

Hvala cure, valjda je najbolje da pričekam još, jer ja vatam svakave brojke, što je meni skroz čudno od 50 i nešt do 200 i nešt , to je čudo kakve se meni brojke izbacuju.
I neznam da li je moguće otkucaje čuti i na jednoj i na drugoj strani trbuha?

----------


## ValaMala

> Hvala cure, valjda je najbolje da pričekam još, jer ja vatam svakave brojke, što je meni skroz čudno od 50 i nešt do 200 i nešt , to je čudo kakve se meni brojke izbacuju.
> I neznam da li je moguće otkucaje čuti i na jednoj i na drugoj strani trbuha?


Pravi otkucaji ti se neće pokazivati kao trenutačne brojke, nego kao ustrajno kucanje i monitor će ti pokazati srce i broj koji će se svako nešto mijenjati, ali ne puno. Nama npr. bude 152, pa za par trenutaka 153, pa opet 150 i tako, dakle nema naglih velikih skakanja, to samo znači da aparat hvata razne šumove i da to nije to. 

Srčeko možeš čuti na raznim stranama, ovisno o položaju bebe, tvojoj građi pa čak i tome što si jela, haha. Žene su prijavljivale da nakon hrane koja napuhuje, mahunarki, graha i sl. uopće ne uspjevaju naći srčeko (trbuh je pun zraka koji nije dobar vodič)

----------


## Sumskovoce

djurdja mi odabrali peg perego. Apropo kila,i na mene se ludo lijepe i gladna sam stalno. Sutra smo 30tt i +15kg a  nadam se dojenju decki nakon poroda da ubrza povratak u normalu...

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam sa baby-watcherom slusala srce tek od 14tt jer sam ga tek tad nabavila.Uvijek slusam pomocu gela i to tako da stavim gel na sondu,a ne na stomak.Kod nas je u pocetku beba tako jurila po stomaku da sam cula srce onako u prolazu par sekundi i onda se udalji,uvijek su bili otkucaji oko 165 otprilike,sad su oko 145 :Smile:

----------


## hop

Cure ja sam danas ujutro opet probala, mislila sam ajd idem ujutro kao dok je prazan želudac i dole nisko taman malo iznad stidne kosti, nađem otkucaje, baš se onak čuju i otkucaji su bili od 148-152,153 tak nešt je bio raspon, jel je to ok?
Danas mi je 12+4 od zadnje menge, a po onom kalkulatoru baš za ivf trudnoće mi je 13+2.

----------


## alma_itd

*hop* to je to...tvoji bi otkucaji bili negdje oko 70,a to 150 i vise to je srce tvoje male bebe :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ValaMala

To je srceko!  :Smile:

----------


## seka35

> cure evo da vam se javim, jučer mi je bio gotov nalaz urina i hvala Bogu sve se vratilo u normalu, nalaz uredan i dr je rekla da će samo provjeriti za tjedan dana uzv bubreg da vidi stanje. kao da mi je pao kamen s srca 
> kada mi se sve ovo događalo valjda od povraćanja i dehidracije sam bila u ginekologa na vagi -2kg. ali srećom sad mi se to vratilo i opet sam na 60kg što je 4kg od početka a ja u 26 tt. tako kao i ValaMala stalno se brinem kad će te kile gore.  iako mog gin to uopće ne zabrinjava, kaže beba uzima sebi sve što treba i dobro napreduje..a to je  najbitnije! 
> uz to čula sam svakakvih primjera u vezi kg..npr kaže medicinska sestra od mog gin da je neka žena cijelu trudnoću povraćala i na kraju trudnoće imala manje kg već na početku pa se rodila beba 3,5kg. isto sam čula da je neka dobila 5kg a beba bila 4kg. a i suprotnih priča da žene znaju dobiti i 20 kg a roditi bebu niti 3kg..pa tko će ga znati. samo mi svi kažu da je u konačnici bolje da je beba manja da se lakše porodi. 
> što se tiče ogtt testa ja bih opet svima preporučila polikliniku sunce. ugodno,  vrhunska usluga bez gužve, izvadili krv na početku, popila tekućinu i  izvadili ponovno krv za 2h. nalaz 1h poslije toga. sve me je došlo 60 kn  ( na tel kad sam zvala pitati su mi rekli 75 a naplatili  60kn!).
> mislim sve u svemu  da to nije neki novac a uštedi puno živaca i čekanja za uputnice, bolnice, ići opet po nalaze itd..
> i da, moj gin je rekao da je to obavezna pretraga za trudnice, ne mora ništa ukazivati na povećan šećer već po defaultu sve šalje..
> pozdrav novim trudnicama na forumu, dobrodošle! nadam se da ćemo pomoći savjetima!
> MOjca bebica ti je preslatka! 
> seka 35 čestitam s malim kašnjenjem!
> ...


hvala puno i ne brini se sve ce to biti super

----------


## seka35

cestitke svim novim trudnicama i mamama ! nisam cesto na forumu ,pa ne znam desavanja
 trudnice ,vrijeme  ide tako brzo ... ja dok sam bila trudna  tako mi se oduzilo ,a sad kad gledam svog sincica sve mi brzo proslo

----------


## hop

Cure ja danas nikako naći srčeko, jel je to normalno, poludila sam već od traženja?

----------


## alma_itd

Smiri se prije svega,pokusaj sa punim mjehurom,bolji je provodnik i stavi dosta gela,trazi polako odmah iznad stidne kosti,pa polako pomjeraj desno i lijevo,a ako ne uspijes odmah ponovi kroz nekoliko sati.Ako ne bude rezultata obavezno sutra idi kod dr. mada ja mislim da je to samo neuspjeh jer si u panicnom strahu pa na pogresnom mjestu gledas.Ne brini,bice sve ok :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

Mislim da panika i strah rade vise stete i da u ovako ranoj trudnoci nema nikakvog smisla stalno koristiti b watcher i raditi si ovakav stres. Hop smiri se i nemoj se uzrujavati bez potrebe. Postoje zene kojima taj aparat doista nije nikakva pomoc, nego cak naprotiv, uzasan izvor stresa, a bez potrebe.

----------


## hop

Vjerojatno tako i je, da je i rano još, na trenutke mi se pokazivalo po dvaput otkucaji od 150 pa 152 il od 170-177 tak nešt al to je trenutak ni blizu ko jučer, a i možda sam i napuhana imam takav osječaj a i jela sam banane a mislim da one napuhuju.

----------


## ValaMala

Moj savjet, spremi tu stvarcicu do nekog 15, 16tt, a i tada samo mirno,  jer panika je bez veze i nepotrebna.

----------


## Darkica

> Moj savjet, spremi tu stvarcicu do nekog 15, 16tt, a i tada samo mirno,  jer panika je bez veze i nepotrebna.


Slažem se.

----------


## ina7

> Moj savjet, spremi tu stvarcicu do nekog 15, 16tt, a i tada samo mirno,  jer panika je bez veze i nepotrebna.


Moje je mišljenje da nema ljepšeg osjećaja od slatkog iščekivanja svakog UZV kod svoje doktorice i pogleda na bebicu, njeno micanje i naravno slušanje otkucaja srca zajedno sa doktoricom.

----------


## Darkica

Iako sam pred svaki ultrazvuk pomalo 'na iglama', opet mu se veselim upravo zbog toga...sva se raznježim čim vidim svoju mrvicu :Smile:

----------


## hop

Našla sam srčeko, ali više neću, čitav dan sam tražila, i baterija skoro da je prazna.
Najbolje da još sačekam, a ne da tako se mučim. Na pun mjehur sam uspjela.

----------


## ValaMala

*hop*, jasno je po tvojim postovima da si jako jako jako zabrinuta za bebicu, trudnoću i sve skupa. Znaj da te sve ovdje razumijemo, no iskreno mislim da jako lako možeš otići u veliku krajnost. 

Istina je da baby watcher nije štetan za bebu, no to se odnosi na normalnu uporabu, ovo što pišeš da si danas radila nikako ne može biti zdravo ni za tebe ni za bebu. Cijela poanta bw je u tome da te opusti u one trenutke kada se zbog nečeg uznemiriš ili u kasnijoj trudnoći, kada ti se učini da je bebica jako mirna. 

Provesti cijeli dan s dopplerom na trbuhu nikako nije dobro i od srca ti savjetujem da spremiš tu stvarčicu i sama sebi odrediš neka pravila. Ja sam od tog 14, 15tt kada sam ga nabavila u prvo vrijeme slušala srčeko svakih par dana i to je trajalo nikad više od par minuta (doduše, ja sam uspjela tada, a to su kasniji tjedni od tebe, ne zaboravi, brzo naći srčeko, pa i nije bilo potrebno više vremena). Dakle poslušala bih 2-3 puta tjedno i to je to. Mm je čak bio i protiv toga da to stavljam na trbuh, on je pak druga krajnost, boji se svih tih strojeva. 

Pusa velika tebi i trbuščiću i uživajte jedno u drugome, ovo je najljepše vrijeme na svijetu, zaslužila si da ti bude mirno i prekrasno. Uzmi mužeka, pa odite do Maksimira, uživaj u ovoj predivnoj jeseni, ostvarenoj trudnoći, a brigu pusti na stranu.  :Wink:

----------


## prag

hop, u potpunosti se slažem s ValomMalom. za dobro tvoje bebe i tvoje dobro smiri se i pusti taj stroj, pretrage, ako se dobro osjećaš, nemaš bolova, uživaj i opusti se, jer tako možeš samo naškoditi bebi i tako nećeš izdržati još 6-7mj koliko trudnoća traje. možda će ovo grubo zvučati ali ako tako nastaviš ili ćeš izgubiti bebu ili ćeš otići na živcima. pisala sam već da sam ja od početka trudnoće imala i upalu pluća i 2x krvarenja i kamenac u bubregu  i eto bebi ništa nije bilo..naravno da kad sam to sve prolazila  da sam i ja bila na iglama za bebu i strahovala ali kad je opasnost prošla nastojala sam i nastojim se što više opustiti, šetati, čitati, izlaziti na kave ( bw u subotu sam bila na vjenčanju a eto tjedan prije sam bila na hitnoj..). jer beba sve osjeti, naše emocije i strahove, grčeve i to joj može samo naškoditi, dakle što više se opusti. ja sam imala  cd od ane rucner ( '' Za male anđele '' ) i ta glazba za opuštanje bebe tako lijepo opušta i mene i muža da slušam to često a kad me je najviše boljelo od bubrega spavali smo s tom glazbom i jako nam je pomoglo..

----------


## ValaMala

*prag*, ja imam cd Ane Ruchner na kojem su 2 skladbe, jel to ovo što si ti imala? Žao mi je da nema više, predivna je glazba. Ja povremeno legnem i stavim kazić na krevet pored sebe i puštam svašta mojoj pikulici. Tako jedva čekam da nam dođe...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*hop*, dobro ti cure pišu. Pusti taj stroj za kasnije.
Ja sam dugo razmišljala dal da ga kupim, ali uz sve probleme u početku trudnoće odlučila sam da nije baš pametno da mi on stvara dodatni stres.
Ako je sve uredu, opusti se i uživaj u trudnoći.

----------


## prag

> *prag*, ja imam cd Ane Ruchner na kojem su 2 skladbe, jel to ovo što si ti imala? Žao mi je da nema više, predivna je glazba. Ja povremeno legnem i stavim kazić na krevet pored sebe i puštam svašta mojoj pikulici. Tako jedva čekam da nam dođe...


evo našla sam svoj stari post pa je tu i link..ima 13 skladbi,,,ja sam se totalno ''navukla''



čitala sam nešto o glazbi koju vole bebe u stomaku, dakle bebe slušaju  što mama sluša i to pomaže njihovom razvoju već od rane trudnoće

''trudnicama, za slušanje  tijekom  trudnoće i ranog djetinjstva doc. prim. dr. sc Milivoj  Jovančević toplo  preporuča CD Ane Rucner “Za male anđele”. Po vrsti  glazbe i izvedbi,  CD predstavlja jedinstveni izvor dobrih osjećaja i  harmonije, kako za  majke tako i za njihovu djecu. Pozorno odabrani  glazbeni sadržaji i  vrhunska izvedba te opuštajući zvuci iz prirode donose osjećaj  smirenosti, dok  vedre note bude znatiželju i dobro raspoloženje. Takva  vrsta glazbe se  pušta na tečajevima Baby fitnessa i Antikolik  radionicama koje se  održavaju u Zvonigradskoj bb.''  cijeli članak  http://martavlainic.wordpress.com/

----------


## prag

a ima ga i mozart za bebe iako mi je ovaj rucner draži..

----------


## hop

Cure sada ste me uplašile zbog tog baby watchera, pa dobro neće valjda bebici biti ništa od njega što sam ga koristila jučer tako, neću sada više koristiti do nekog vremena.
Baš meni treba ta glazba i bebic, da se smirimoi.

----------


## KLARA31

Super za ovaj CD A. Rucner!! i ja ću ga skinuti.

hop molim te poslušaj ValuMalu!!!! u vezi uzv

----------


## KLARA31

I ja kao Mia Lily baš sam krenula ga naručit preko neta i onda sam rekla neću,stvarat će mi dodatni stres,ovako iščekujem uzv da vidim bebicu, a sljedeći put je 3D pa ću je doma gledat na dvd svaki dan  :Very Happy:

----------


## ValaMala

BW je za neke žene doista pomoć i nije izvor panike i stresa, no drugima je to katastrofa i bolje bi bilo da ga nemaju. Meni je u vrijeme kada nisam osjećala našu pikulicu bio super kada su mi se razmaci između pregleda činili kao godine. Puno mi je značilo tako povremeno čuti srčeko, osobito nakon svega što smo prošli na početku trudnoće. 

Stvar je i u tome kako postaviš stvari u glavi. Ja nisam a priori očekivala čuti srce u tom 14 - 15tt kada smo nabavili aparat. Rekla sam sama sebi, super ako ga čujem, a ako ne, to samo znači da je rano ili već nešto treće. Imala sam 1 slučaj kada jedno vrijeme nisam mogla naći srčeko, pa sam probala kasnije i našla ga. I jedan slučaj kada ga uopće nisam mogla naći (mahune, hahaha), a kada su mahune otišle iz sistema, opet je sve bilo normalno. Nisam trčala na hitnu i nisam zaključila da je sigurno nešto loše s bebom. 

Od kada ju osjećam, doista nemam potrebe koristiti BW, ali mislim da bi mogao super doći kasnije kada će beba možda imati kakav "lijeni dan" i uplašim se jer ju ne osjetim, na tren poslušati, čuti voljeno kuckanje i dalje mirno. Veselim se aparatu i u sljedećoj trudnoći i nipošto mi ne umanjuje radovanje svakom uzv.

----------


## hop

Cure interesira me kako se vama je računala trudnoća od datuma zadnje menge ili po onom ivf kalkulatoru?
I da li je drugi trimestar od 13tt, negdje vidim d apiše od 13tt a negdje od 15tt?

----------


## miga24

Meni računaju trudnoću od prvog dana zadnje menge.

----------


## Inesz

hop, drugi trimestar počinje od 14. tjedna. drugi trimestar 14.-27. t.

----------


## hop

Nije mi to jasno što se tiće prvog trimestra negdje piše da od 13tt, negdje od 16tt, eto Inesz kaže od 14tt, zbilja kako toliko varijanti ima.
Čitala sam u e beba com mislim da od 13tt, pa poliklinika Harni piše od 16tt, neznam gdje sam pročitala da od 15tt.

----------


## Anakonda

Cure, na svim javnim forumima u Hrvatskoj zabranjeno je distribuiranje ilegalno presnimljene glazbe.

Vjerujem da to moderatori na Rodi znaju i da vas zbog toga neće strože kazniti, već ovaj put samo blagonaklono upozoriti. Umjetničko djelo podliježe Zakonu o autorskim pravima i, koliko god to bilo na veselje vaših pikulica koje nosite u sebi, nije u redu stavljati linkove na kopije CD-ova i skidati glazbu na koju ne posjedujete izvođačka prava. Tim više što se taj CD Ane Rucner, dobronamjernošću autorice, često besplatno dijeli na sajmovima trudničke opreme, a može ga se i kupiti za male novce u DM-u.

Znajući da je Ana Rucner 2009. godine pokrenula veliki humanitarni projekt – osnivanje prvog centra za pomoć oboljelima od poremećaja prehrane (anoreksije i bulimije) pod nazivom „Ti si ti si ti – inicijativa za životno samopouzdanje“, upravo u suradnji s tvrtkom DM, možda će vam biti jasnije zašto sam ovdje osjetila potrebu reagirati.

Nikako nemam namjeru patronizirati. Naprotiv, samo bih htjela reći da je dio od prihoda od ovog Aninog CD-namijenjen za izgradnju spomenutog centra. Svatko tko se ikada upoznao s patnjama oboljelih djevojaka od poremećaja u prehrani, razumjet će o čemu govorim i KUPIT ĆE  ovaj izvrstan CD. Time će skromno pomoći brojnim nesretno oboljelim curama da i one jednoga dana, poput vas, osjete sreću predivnog majčinstva.

----------


## smarija

prije svega zeljela bih vas sve pozdraviti nova sam na forumu 
evo da ukratko napisem svoj problem,bar cu probati skratiti.Ja PCOS kod mm nalaz ok,u borbi za bebicu smo nekih osam godina,imala sam cetiri inseminacije gdje je druga uspjela ali se zavrsila spontanim u 8-oj nedelji (nije bilo otkucaja srca),onda slijedi prvi IVF u 10-om mjesecu prosle godine dolazi do teske hiperstimulacije 15-ti dan beta 32 nakon toga uz gdje nastaju problemi,plod otisao u cervikalni kanal trudnoca se morala prekinuti i pauza od godinu dana.
Posto imam cetiri zaledjena embrija sad sam u postupku za FET bas za dva dana imam uz pa me je obuzeo neki strah,kako ce sve proteci hoce li embriji preziviti odledjavanje i hiljadu pitanja mi se mota po glavi,to je to ukratko.

Ako ne pisem na odgovarajucoj temi molim vas da me uputite

----------


## Mojca

Curke, s ovo malo roditeljskog staža, za početak savjetujem CD-ove s raznim varijantama bijelog šuma. Ana Rucner je, mar mojoj curki, (trenutno) iritantna... ali zato je zvuk fena zakon! Tjera grčeve u roku keks!  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*smarija*, kao prvo dobro nam došla! Vidim da si prošla stvarno puno i želim ti da uskoro ostvariš zdravu trudnoću! Ja sam isto prošla dosta jaku hiperstimulaciju, a vidjet ćeš da ima puno žena na forumu koje su imale slične situacije kao i ti i vjerujem da ćeš se povezati s njima i lakše proći sve što je pred tobom, a onda podijeliti i veselje koje te sigurno čeka.

Evo ti prijedlog nekih tema, ali najbolje je i da sama malo potražiš na podforumu potpomognuta oplodnja:

Sve naše dijagnoze:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/13967-S...%A1e-dijagnoze

Nakon transfera: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65105-Nakon-transfera!

Odbrojavanje:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/66391-ODBROJAVANJE-2011-3

O HS:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/9915-hiperstimulacija

Biokemijska trudnoća:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/62302-B...ni-nakon-IVF-a

I naravno, pogledaj imaš teme specifično po klinikama u kojoj liječiš neplodnost, pa se i tamo ukljuci. Puno sreće i da nam se uskoro pridružiš na ovoj temi!

----------


## ValaMala

*Mojca*, tvoja djevojčica je predivna, preslatka, prekrašna mala krasotica!  :Zaljubljen:  Uh, kako jedva čekam da prođe ovih par mjeseci i zagrlimo i našu pikulicu!

----------


## smarija

ValaMala hvala na dobrodoslici,iskreno se nadam da ce biti treca sreca kako kazu,vidjecemo  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

Još jedna besana noć je iza mene  :Rolling Eyes:  u komi sam, mala se bez prestanka vrtila cijelu noć .. 

i još mi je izgleda tlak pao pa se ljuljam dok hodam  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## alma_itd

> Curke, s ovo malo roditeljskog staža, za početak savjetujem CD-ove s raznim varijantama bijelog šuma. Ana Rucner je, mar mojoj curki, (trenutno) iritantna... ali zato je zvuk fena zakon! Tjera grčeve u roku keks!


Ja sam kupila jednu ''stvarcicu'',zajedno dodje mali plisani medo u kojeg se moze staviti nesto kao mali tranzistor(mada oni preporucuju na pocetku kad je beba tek rodjena da se ''tranzistor'' okaci negdje pored bebe a ne da bude u medi).Ima opciju 5 zvukova:bijeli zvuk,zvuk iz maternice(nesto sumi i udara kao ritam maminog srca),uspavanke(mislim da i njih ima 5 pa se smjenjuju),zvuk morskih talasa i opcija da snimis nesto sam(vjerovatno svoj glas).Kad se ukljuci radi 5 minuta i onda samo prestane a na zvuk bebe ili na neki sum se ponovo aktivira.Ovu opciju zvukova iz maternice ovdje upotrebljavaju na odjeljenjima za bebe u bolnici jer ih tako najbolje smire i uspavaju.Kosta 45 eura a neznam smijem li ovdje pisati naziv,pa ako je neko zainteresiran neka mi posalje pp.

----------


## alma_itd

> Još jedna besana noć je iza mene  u komi sam, mala se bez prestanka vrtila cijelu noć .. 
> 
> i još mi je izgleda tlak pao pa se ljuljam dok hodam


Ja sam nekako izdrzala do 2 ujutro i onda sam se ''onesvijestila'' i pored lupanja,ali sam se probudila u 3 i vidjela da MM drzi ruku na mom stomaku i jos kaze:''suti...ne mrdaj...vidis da se bebo igra'' :Laughing:

----------


## nea0902

Ja isto jako slabo spavam, ali zato ujutro od 5 pa do 9 ne trzam  :Smile:  kako cure spavate, bok ili leđa? Meni leđa pašu ali sam čitala da to nije baš best option  :Sad: 
Mojca malena je šećer, joooj da mi ju je malo izljubiti  :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

Šiškice i Alma, neka vas bebe samo udaraju, neka se okreću i prevrću!  :Smile:  

Ja sam jutros prvi put osjetila posve jasno lupkanje mog sina. 
Do danas je bilo lagano, nježno. Ovo od maloprije je bilo predivno-jasno, bez sumlje-naš sin se javio :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Mojca malena je pravi bomboncic :Zaljubljen:  Kao friska mama slobodno nam pisi savjete za prve dane majcinstva, mislim da svima moze koristiti.

Ja sam u fazi kad 1-2 dana dobro spavam, pa onda isto toliko jako lose spavam. Normala mi je dizanje cca 3 puta nocu na wc, nadam se da nece to sad i cesce jer smo jos 7,5 tjedana do termina. Pokusavam spavati vecinom na lijevom boku zbog protoka, ali se cesto zalezim na tu stranu i boli me kuk/bok pa se okrecem na drugi bok i leđa ko na raznju.

Jos malo pa cu poceti prati i peglati robicu za buhtlicu pa da zadnjih dana trudnoce mogu samo odmarati i peci kolace za blagdane ako mi ne bude prenaporno.

----------


## Mojca

> Ja sam kupila jednu ''stvarcicu'',zajedno dodje mali plisani medo u kojeg se moze staviti nesto kao mali tranzistor(mada oni preporucuju na pocetku kad je beba tek rodjena da se ''tranzistor'' okaci negdje pored bebe a ne da bude u medi).Ima opciju 5 zvukova:bijeli zvuk,zvuk iz maternice(nesto sumi i udara kao ritam maminog srca),uspavanke(mislim da i njih ima 5 pa se smjenjuju),zvuk morskih talasa i opcija da snimis nesto sam(vjerovatno svoj glas).*Kad se ukljuci radi 5 minuta i onda samo prestane a na zvuk bebe ili na neki sum se ponovo aktivira.Ovu opciju zvukova iz maternice ovdje upotrebljavaju na odjeljenjima za bebe u bolnici jer ih tako najbolje smire i uspavaju*.Kosta 45 eura a neznam smijem li ovdje pisati naziv,pa ako je neko zainteresiran neka mi posalje pp.


Hm, ovo mi zvuči super. Ajd napiši kako se zove, dok nije u komercijalne svrhe, ne kosi se s pravilima foruma. Brat mi za koji dan dolazi iz Engleske, pa ću ga zamoliti da pogleda ima li toga i tamo. 
Mi imamo cd s fenom, usisavačem, otkucajima srca, morem, kišom, zvukovima prirode, bijelim šumom i roza šumom... od svega samo fen djeluje.  :Smile:  Ali, djeluje u trenu. Naravno, psi su izbezumljeni od tih zvukova.  :Smile:  Obilaze zvučnike i pokušavaju shvatiti što se zbiva, posebno na otkucaje srca. 
I ne mogu da ne pimjetim kako su vani skloni koristiti jednostava rješenja... 


A u Smehuljicino ime, hvala za komplimente.  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

Mojca stavrno je predivno tvoje malo čudo!!!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ja sam se hvalila kako super spavam pa sam nocas cjelu noc bauljala ( tako mi i treba ).
Ocisto mi se jos jajnici od hiperstimulacije nisu vratili na svoje pa kad se decko nasloni na njih odmah mi noge oduzme od boli. Tako da sam se nocas selila u boravak dva puta, pa natrag u sobu, pa pisanje 10 puta,....ma strasno nesto....
Neznam kako cu u bolnici uznemiravat te zene koje budu samnom u sobi istjerat ce me van...

----------


## KLARA31

TOMISLAVA to su čari trudnoće  :Smile: 
Ja spavam cilu noć tek otkad sam kupila onaj jastuk za trudnice, kad smo išli na vikendicu 3 noći sam bila bez njega i spavala samo 2-3 sata tokom noći

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Mojca*, i usisavač pomaže. Moja sestra je kombinirala usisavač i fen.

----------


## alma_itd

> *Mojca*, i usisavač pomaže. Moja sestra je kombinirala usisavač i fen.


Mi smo imali neki usisivac koji je tako galamio da se u kuci nije moglo komunicirati kad neko usisava,a moj bi brat koji je tad puzao, kad god se upali usisivac iste sekunde zaspao,nevazno gdje se u tom trenutku nalazi i sta radi,pa smo ga morali traziti po stanu kad se usisavanje zavrsi :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

> *Mojca*, i usisavač pomaže. Moja sestra je kombinirala usisavač i fen.


Hvala. Imamo i taj zvuk na tom cd-u... čim prestane fen i počne usisavač nastane pobuna.  :Smile:  
Zbilja su neobična bića te bebe... mudrice male.  :Smile:  

Nego, moram jedan OT, na temu kako se osjeća MPO mama: jučer smo bili na policiji napraviti prijavu boravka i dati zahtjev za putovnicu. I nakon dugog čekanja, (roditelji s malom djecom naravno nemaju prednost) dođemo na red, predamo papire, a teta šalterica će: a, dobili ste bebu!
Dobili?!?!?! 
U trenu mi se odvrtio film: biranje klinike, postupak, čekanje bete, čekanje kucanja srca, drama oko nuhalnog, kombinirani, anomality scan, pa samo da dočekamo 32. tjedan, osluškivanje udaraca, ma stotine strahova... ko da jedan rađa drugi... pa odlazak put rodilišta, čekanje i na kraju carski. 
A ona meni dobili ste! 
I pomislim na sve cure koje su čekale godine i godine... koje su prošle niz postupaka... da bi na kraju netko lakonski rekao: a, dobili ste bebu. 
Uf, kako sam bila tužna i ljuta i ne znam što još. 
 :Smile:

----------


## Hakya

Danas smo usli u 7 tt. Za sada je sv ok, nema jutarnjih mucnina ni povracanja. Malo me zabrinjavaju grcevi i probadanja koja svaki dan osjecam u vise navrata tokomo dana. Pitala sam dr. on kaze da je to sto se maternica siri i da se ne zabrinjavam, ali ja sam ipak zabrinuta. Zanima me dali je netko imao isto tako stalne grceve i bolove u predjelu jajnika. Dali to moze biti i od utrogestana, kojeg uzimam 3x2?

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam imala grceve,probadanje i bol u donjem dijelu stomaka do 14tt pa cak i kasnije ako duze hodam ili nesto radim zaboli me stomak.Protiv grceva uzmi Mg,pomoce ti i za probavu ili Donat.Neko ima jace a neko slabije bolove,ja na srecu nisam povracala nikako ali me je konstantno bolio stomak,mora uvijek biti nesto :Rolling Eyes: ne brini se to je sve normalno. :Klap:

----------


## KLARA31

Hakya to ti je normalno,širi ti se maternica. Nije to od utrića oni čak opuštaju maternicu.

Mojca mogla si joj reć dobila sam jackpot na lotu  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Možda se sada zacopram, ali ja spavam kao beba i nadam se da će to potrajati štooo duže. Imala sam jedan period trudnoće kada sam stvarno muku mučila noću, ne bih mogla zaspati do samog jutra, užas jedan. Sada legnem, malo promaštam o bebici i svemu što dolazi i zaspem bez problema. Za sada čak i ne idem tako često na wc, jednom u noći, a ponekad se čak dogodi da produram noć koliko čvrsto spavam, a onda se oko 7 budim i juuuurim na wc, haha.

Inače, definitivno imamo, kako to zovu, lijenu bebicu u buši. Za razliku kako mi pričaju druge trudnice, naša pikulica se zaista malo i nježno javlja. Definitivno ju osjećam i to dovoljno, ali sve nešto tiho i nježno.

----------


## nea0902

Moja se kasno javila ali od prvog javljanja pa do danas sve je samo ne nježna. Ali to mi ne smeta ni malo, dapaće  :Smile:  osobno za sada njeni pokreti su mi nešto najlipše što sam do sada osjetila! A i mirna sam kad lupa  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

I ja, obožavam to javljanje i uvijek mogu nabrojati koliko je skroz ok, no nježna je skroz curica, nikada me još nije baš zaboljelo, premda znam jasno vidjeti micanje na trbuhu

----------


## nea0902

Meni akrobacije radi, presmješna je  :Smile:  drobčić se miće vamo tamo a kako smo sad već i malo veći nogom pod rebra kad me zvizne sve zvizde prebrojim, al sve s osmjehom. I sad dok pišem ona se bavi sinkroniziranim plivanjem  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

A tko zna, možda ja samo mislim da je ona mirna i nježna, stigne ona pojačati, ipak smo tek u 26tt!  :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

Draga moja bitno da se muva i da je osijecas  :Smile:  Nema tu boli neke, bar ne za sada. Menije svaki njen pokret totalno veselje. Kada sjedim i preko robe se vidi a ja cvatem.

----------


## ValaMala

Jutro, lijepe moje trbušaste curke! 

Ja sam izgleda pravi fenomen, ne znam jel normalno imati mučnine u 7. mjesecu trudnoće! Jutros kad se mužek spremao za posao, ova moja pikulica počela tako divljati u buši da me probudila (haha, a sinoć sam pisala da je lijena i nježna). U jednom trenu mi se tako zamantalo, valjda je nešto dolje stisnula, neku žilu, tko zna, i na koncu mi je tako pozlilo, gore nego u prvim mjesecima. Tako da smo jutros imali show, ali bez obzira, tako sam sretna, još nikada je nisam tako osjećala (i vidjela na trbuhu). Što je malo mučnine... 

Odoh danas na brazilsku, nadam se brzu i što manje bolnu, a sutra KONAČNO pregled. Ovih mjesec dana mi se čini najduže na svijetu, imam valjda 20 pitanja za doca i baš jedva čekam da mi kaže kako je curka narasla i da je vidim.  :Zaljubljen:  Kolika bi mogla biti, sutra smo 26+6?

----------


## bugaboo

Vala beba bi ti mogla biti preko 1 kg, nasa je na 27+4 bila 1250 g. Sretno na pregledu i javi kako je proslo :Wink:

----------


## bugaboo

> Vala beba bi ti mogla biti preko 1 kg, nasa je na 27+4 bila 1250 g. Sretno na pregledu i javi kako je proslo


Ispravak, bila je 1195 g.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Naša je sa 28 tt bila 1250 g.
Baš me zanima koliko grama tjedno dobiva. Mislim da bi sada mogla biti preko 1500 grama.

----------


## bugaboo

Ja sam bila na UZV-u tjedan dana nakon i ispalo je da mrvica ima 300 g vise nego prethodni tjedan, ali to je bilo kod drugog dr. na drugom UZV-u pa to uzimam sa rezervom. Mislim da sad pred kraj dobivaju cca 200 g tjedno.

----------


## ValaMala

Upravo sam imala posjet moje patronažne sestre. Simpa starija ženica, kaže da posjećuje sve trudnice na svojem području. Lijepo se predstavila, zapisala moje osnovne podatke i popričale smo o svemu. Pogledala mi je i cicke, pričale smo o dojenju, ostavila mi je broj na koji ju zovem kad dođemo iz rodilišta i zaželjela nam sreću. Jel još kome došla tako patronažna?

----------


## Mia Lilly

Super je ovo kad ti patronažna dođe prije. U kojem je to djelu grada? 
Ja sam se raspitala pa su mi rekli da ih nazovem onaj dan kad dođemo iz rodilišta.

*bugaboo*, 200 g tjedno? Onda bi moja trebala imati već sada oko 2 kg.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Bok ženice - javljam se samo na brzaka da vas izvjestim da smo bili na pregledu i prohodnost pupkovine je čisto OK, dečki su na 30+1 bili 1600 i 1700 grama i doktorica me vratila na mirovanje iz čiste predostrožnosti...

Javim vam se kad isčitam sve postove, a do tada  :Kiss:

----------


## ValaMala

*Mia Lilly*, radi se o Jarunu. Ja sam se mislila patronažnoj svakako javiti prije poroda da se upoznamo, ali me evo preduhitrila. Nije dugo trajalo, ali nekako se bolje osjećam sada kada se poznajemo. Ostavila mi je broj, rekla da je mogu bilo kada nazvati ako imam kakvih pitanja, a i kasnije će mi biti ugodnije da mi u kuću s bebicom kada sam sva svježa od poroda, dođe poznata osoba, a ne netko tko bane prvi put. Fakat cijenim što je bila.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Samo da vas pozdravim, sutra definitivno idem u horizontalu pa se javim kad se smjestim  :Cool:

----------


## ValaMala

*TOMISLAVA*, sretno i javi se!

----------


## andream

Vala, a kako je znala da si trudna, mislim tko joj je dostavio podatke? Nisam znala da patronažna može doći i prije poroda "na uvid" doma. I ja je svakako mislim zvati ali se mislim da je sada ipak prerano. Svakako ćemo trebati utvrditi gradivo  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Nisam sigurna, zapravo. Vidiš nisam je to uopće pitala. 

Kada smo bili na trudničkom tečaju u DZ, oni su uzeli naše podatke, ali mislim da nije tako saznala jer me pitala jesmo li bili na tečaju. Hmm... znam da Sv. Duh nakon poroda šalje mailom obavjesti o bebama i mamama, ali opet bilo bi mi čudno da su sada slali podatke o trudnicama, no moguće. Zaključak, nemam pojma, ali neka je ona meni došla.  :Wink:

----------


## Bebica_2

Tomislava sretno i javi nam se, a ko zna možda me dočekaš tamo  :Smile:  iako je moj dr. u ponedjeljak na pregledu reko da bi mogla dočekat i termin ako ne i koji dan preko!
čuvam, se čuvam jer kao ranije ću a vidi ga sad! :Smile: 

i meni je patronažna bila u posijeti i koliko sam ju skužila popis trudnica dobije od ginekologa!

----------


## kerolajn5

i meni je bila patronažna( ja sam iz os) kaže da će doći još 2 puta do poroda ,malo popričale ,izmjerila mi tlak,,,ostavila broj telefona ako me nešto zanima da ju slobodno nazovem pitam . izgleda da to sad po novom obilaze trudnice ,sviđa mi se to :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

> Tomislava sretno i javi nam se, a ko zna možda me dočekaš tamo  iako je moj dr. u ponedjeljak na pregledu reko da bi mogla dočekat i termin ako ne i koji dan preko!
> čuvam, se čuvam jer kao ranije ću a vidi ga sad!
> 
> i meni je patronažna bila u posijeti i koliko sam ju skužila popis trudnica dobije od ginekologa!


bebica kad ti je termin,uskoro?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Tomislava* sretno i javi se kad/ako stigneš! 

Što se tiče patronažnih - ginekolozi u sklopu domova zdravlja javljaju patronažnima. Kod nas sestra u gin ordinaciji pita pacijentice da li žele da patronažna dođe prije poroda u obilazak ili ne. U pravilu idu kod onih koje nisu bile na trudničkom tečaju (kod nas je mali dom zdravlja, pa su iste patronažne koje vode tečaj i koje idu po terenu) ili na zahtjev. Ja sam svoju upoznala na tečaju i rekla joj da me posjeti i doma - isti mi je simpa ženica. Iako se oko nekih stvrai nas dvije ne slažemo oko nekih drugih (dojenje posebice) dijelimo isti stav pa mislim da ću i od nje dobiti pokoji koristan info.

*Mia Liliy* curka bi mogla biti oko 1700-1800 grama, pa i do dvije kile, ovako u zadnjoj fazi rastu na veliko  :Smile:  
*Bebice* nećeš ranije, ali se ipak čuvaj, bolje da bebac ostane što dulje kod mame u buši
Nadam se da nam se *hop* smirila 
A što se tiče zvukova (bijeli šum, usisavači i fenovi) MM i ja se cijeli dan smijuljimo kako ćemo dječacima palit uređaje i kako će napokom netko cijeniti moje mahnito svakodnevno usisavanje  :Grin:  
BTW jel netko zna ima li novosti kod *Makice*?

----------


## Bebica_2

Klara termin mi je 19.12. al s obzirom na sve meni je od početka cilj 1.12. al sad po dr.-u vidim da bi mogla ja i do kraja :Smile: 
uff toliko ležanja i straha i vidiš na kraju će sve bit po reguli!

----------


## nea0902

Bebice tu smo negdi po terminu  :Smile:  laganini me hvata panika.
Na proslom uzv dr nam je reka da je malena malo manja pa sam jako žalosna zbog toga, ali sad se pokusavam vise odmarati (a to je meni jako teško jer sam hiperaktivna) i čekam sljedeći UZV.
Tomislava sretno  :Kiss: 
Vala sad znaš na što sam mislila kad sam ti akrobacije opisivala  :Laughing:

----------


## ValaMala

*nea*, istina, sada znam.  :Smile:  Nemoj se ništa brinuti, ako i je malo manja, još uvijek je dovoljno velika i sve će biti ok. Vidi kako ste daleko došli, pred vratima je najljepši susret!

----------


## Bebica_2

nea i meni je prošli put dr. reko da je mršavica, imala je 1500 g (31+1 tj.t.) ostale mjere bile ok, i sad sam u ponedjeljak bila opet znači bila sam 34+1 tj.t. i reko je da ima 2450 g i nije više niš komentiro a vidim po internetu da je to ok težina po tjednima!
ma sve je to ok, da nije valjda bi nam rekli!

----------


## nea0902

Mi smo na 33+6 bili na 2300 g ... Uhhh stvarno se nadam da će već slijedeći petak malo bolje napredovati. Do sada je sve uvik bilo super! Ma znam da će biti sve ok, mora - ništa nego super ne prihvaćam  :Smile:  
Vala  :Kiss:

----------


## prag

ispričavam se Anakondi na postavljanju linka za Anu Rucner : ISPRIČAVAM SE! i neću više obećavam  :Smile:

----------


## prag

evo prvi put čujem od vas da patronažna dolazi prije poroda..mislila sam da im se treba javiti poslije poroda i da onda dolaze..mislite li da to pravilo vrijedi za sve gradove?
nea ti si iz splita, kakvo je tvoje iskustvo? ja sam malo čačkala na internetu i našla patronažanu službu split i brojeve sestara po kvartovima? je li rano da se javim..ima još 3 mj do poroda? 
usput za sve koji su iz područja splita znate li da li za prisustvovanje porodu vrijedi jedino tečaj koji organizira kbc i naplaćuje 400 kn, jer u Zg mi je nevjesta rekla da su ti tečajevi besplatni pri domovima zdravlja?? ima li to u splitu?

----------


## ValaMala

*prag*, u Zagrebu sve bolnice prihvaćaju tečajeve iz DZ koji su besplatni i traju 2 dana, osim Petrove bolnice koja zahtjeva svoj tečaj koji traje duže i plaća se. I klub trudnica Sv. Duh nudi svoj duži tečaj, no bolnica ga ne uvjetuje. 

Nama su na tečaju savjetovali da se javimo svojim patronažnim sestrama ranije i da će im to biti drago, a nama korisno jer mogu pogledati stvari koje smo nabavile, savjetovati nas itd. Moja je meni došla danas na 26+3 i komentirala je nešto u stilu da to nikako nije rano jer kasnije ne možemo znati u kojem ćemo stanju biti mi trudnice, tako da je bolje sve obaviti ranije. Ja sam se namjeravala ionako ovaj tjedan javiti u patronažu u svoj DZ, tako da to možeš i ti napraviti, ali svakako odi prije 9 ili ranije jer idu na teren, pa nećeš nikoga naći.

Cure sutra pregled, dočekala sam!!!!! Držite fige da sve bude ok i da se vratim vesela i mirna.

----------


## nea0902

U Splitu trebaš platiti 400 kn ali nema tečaja više  :Smile:  samo plati

----------


## prag

ValaMala i nea hvala na odgovorima! 
nea ovi naši iz Splita stvarno nisu fer, znači niti ne održe tečaj a lijepo naplate 400 kn, dok Zg nije..
ValaMala poslušati ću tvoj savjet i javiti se patronažnoj što prije! Sretno sutra na pregledu, obavezno se javi s novostima! meni je sljedeći četvrtak i jedva čekam!

----------


## nea0902

Ah prag Split ka Split uvik isto  :Smile: 
Vala  :Kiss:  bit ce sve super ne brini nista. Javi nam kako je proslo  :Kiss:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> Tomislava sretno i javi nam se, a ko zna možda me dočekaš tamo  iako je moj dr. u ponedjeljak na pregledu reko da bi mogla dočekat i termin ako ne i koji dan preko!
> čuvam, se čuvam jer kao ranije ću a vidi ga sad!
> 
> i meni je patronažna bila u posijeti i koliko sam ju skužila popis trudnica dobije od ginekologa!


Nema problema, kad se smjestim ja se javim  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Vala sretno sutra i obavezno nam javi novosti. Nea ne brini,lijepo ce bebica napredovati sad na kraju,vidjet ces!

----------


## andream

Vala, ne sumnjamo u dobar izvještaj sa sutrašnjeg pregleda. Ja ću se načekati još do kraja mjeseca za sljedeći pregled pa posebno pratim trudnice koje su mi najbliže po terminu  :Smile:

----------


## Bebica_2

> Mi smo na 33+6 bili na 2300 g ... Uhhh stvarno se nadam da će već slijedeći petak malo bolje napredovati. Do sada je sve uvik bilo super! Ma znam da će biti sve ok, mora - ništa nego super ne prihvaćam  
> Vala


pa naše bebice su otprilike iste i mislim da nisu pre mršave barem po ovim tablicama po netu!!
lakše će van  :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

Šumskice  :Kiss: 
Bebica ma skontala sam u biti da je vjerojatno zabrinut ne težinom već napredkom ... moja je u 4 tjedan išla 700g dok je tvoja u 3 tjedna išla 950g. Može biti da je zbog toga rekao da je malo manja  :Smile:  a ja ludim jer naravno svaku riječ po 100 puta analiziram i tako sebe do ludila dovodim. Sad malo više mirujem (koliko je to samnom moguće) i već sam sljedeći tjedan opet na uzv. Ma bit će to sve super, mora  :Smile:  I da Bebica bit će nam lakše na porodu (tješim se hahaha)

----------


## KLARA31

> U Splitu trebaš platiti 400 kn ali nema tečaja više  samo plati


Ma kako nema,ja baš jučer zvala rodilište i rekla mi mjesec dana prije nego što mislimo krenut na tečaj da dođemo u rodilište po upute i uplatnicu naravno.

----------


## nea0902

Moja frendica je rodila u 9. Mj i nije isla na nikakvi tecaj samo je morala platiti. Mozda je opcionalno ali znam da ne trebas imati tecaj da bi ti muz/tko god bio na porodu sa tobom  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

> Moja frendica je rodila u 9. Mj i nije isla na nikakvi tecaj samo je morala platiti. Mozda je opcionalno ali znam da ne trebas imati tecaj da bi ti muz/tko god bio na porodu sa tobom


Kako je to čudno! U Zg je uvjet da tata prisustvuje porodu (ili već tko drugi prati trudnicu) to da prođe tečaj, ne kužim zašto naplaćuju prisustvo porodu!

----------


## ValaMala

Curke, evo nas s pregleda. Sve je kako treba biti, curka napreduje krasno i ima nešto više od 1kg. Ja sam zatvorena i cerviks se ne skraćuje, tako da izgleda da sam jednostavno osjetljivija i više od drugih kužim te braxton hicks kontrakcije, no pošto je sve ok, neka maternica vježba, haha. 

Trebam ponoviti testove senzibilizacije (pošto sam rh-, a mm rh+. Tlak je ustrajno nizak i sve niži, danas je bio 90/60, no kaže dr. da je to super. Sljedeća kontrola za 3 tjedna. Tako sam happy što je sve u redu!  :Smile: 

Inače za cure koje prate trudnoću na Sv. Duhu na patologiji trudnoće (znam da netko tu ide dr. Hafneru i Kordica je isto nešto pisala da će krenuti gore), ambulanta se premjestila kat niže. Dakle idete istim stepenicama, prođete onaj MPO dio, čekaonicu i skrenete lijevo u mali hodnik i odmah tamo je ambulanta. 

Tako, grlim vas sve i vaše trbuščiće i idem uživati u ovoj maloj pikulici i sreći što je sve ok!

----------


## nea0902

Vala krasne vijesti! Ljubim te  :Smile:  
A ovo s tečajem kod nas prije se moralo ici na tečaj i platiti, sada vjerojatno ima tečaj ali nije obavezan dok je platiti i dalje obavezno  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala ti nea  :Kiss: 
Ma nema veze, glavno da mužeki mogu biti s nama!

Joj cure zaboravila sam napisati, pikulica se okrenula glavicom dolje, sreća mamina! Znam da se bebe još puno vrte u ovoj fazi, no do sada je stalno bila glavicom gore, pa sam happy.

----------


## prag

> Curke, evo nas s pregleda. Sve je kako treba biti, curka napreduje krasno i ima nešto više od 1kg. Ja sam zatvorena i cerviks se ne skraćuje, tako da izgleda da sam jednostavno osjetljivija i više od drugih kužim te braxton hicks kontrakcije, no pošto je sve ok, neka maternica vježba, haha. 
> 
> Trebam ponoviti testove senzibilizacije (pošto sam rh-, a mm rh+. Tlak je ustrajno nizak i sve niži, danas je bio 90/60, no kaže dr. da je to super. Sljedeća kontrola za 3 tjedna. Tako sam happy što je sve u redu! 
> 
> 
> 
> Inače za cure koje prate trudnoću na Sv. Duhu na patologiji trudnoće (znam da netko tu ide dr. Hafneru i Kordica je isto nešto pisala da će krenuti gore), ambulanta se premjestila kat niže. Dakle idete istim stepenicama, prođete onaj MPO dio, čekaonicu i skrenete lijevo u mali hodnik i odmah tamo je ambulanta. 
> 
> Tako, grlim vas sve i vaše trbuščiće i idem uživati u ovoj maloj pikulici i sreći što je sve ok!


bravo ValaMala, baš se radujem za tebe i curicu! kako smo nas dvi blizu  termin i obje nismo puno dobile na kg jedva sam čekala da se javiš što  će tvoj dr reći i kako je bebica..meni je pregled sljedeći četvrtak!

----------


## ValaMala

*prag*, znam i ja tebe pratim, haha.  :Smile:

----------


## frka

> Kako je to čudno! U Zg je uvjet da tata prisustvuje porodu (ili već tko drugi prati trudnicu) to da prođe tečaj, ne kužim zašto naplaćuju prisustvo porodu!


U Vinogradskoj to nije uvjet - nije potreban tecaj za prisustvo na porodu (hvala Bogu jer ja iz kreveta nisam mogla na tecaj). I nista se ne placa...

----------


## ValaMala

> U Vinogradskoj to nije uvjet - nije potreban tecaj za prisustvo na porodu (hvala Bogu jer ja iz kreveta nisam mogla na tecaj). I nista se ne placa...


Vidiš, to nisam imala pojma, mislila sam da tata mora imati tečaj da bi bio na porodu u bilo kojoj bolnici. Super za vas onda. Nama je tečaj bio ok, nije trajao dugo, nismo ništa platili, u svakom slučaju skroz u redu.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja sam se odlučila za Petrovu. Tamo je potreban tečaj. Platili smo 400 kn i ima 8 predavanja.

----------


## seka35

vala ,super d aje tako sve  dobro i da bebica napreduje.
jedva ceka da dode na svijet  ,pa da vidim slicice...
 mi svog andela slikamo svaki dan i

----------


## ValaMala

*seka*, joj, ja sam ti manijak za slikanje, haha. Već i naše pse slikam previše, kad dođe bebolina valjda ću naizmjenice klikati fotićem i ljubiti ju malu mirišljavu...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Vala....odlično za pregled....oooooo jeeeeeee....znači naši smotuljici imaju oko kg....svim curkama šaljemo veeeeeliku pusu....

----------


## prag

evo informacija za Splitsko rodilište u vezi prisustvovanja porodu..
Prijave na prijemnom pultu novog rodilišta ( oni šalju kod gđe Anite Pavković) od 9-12. treba se prijaviti mjesec prije nego se misli ići na tečaj. tećaj se održava svakog prvog ponedjeljka u mjesecu i traje 7 dana po 60 min. može biti bilo tko ne samo partner, samo je bitno ponijeti OIB osobe koja dolazi. kad sam pitala može li se biti tijekom cijelog poroda ( jer ne bih ni išla i plaćala 400 kn ako ne može biti cijelo vrijeme sa mnom ) gđa je podrugljivo rekla pa ne treba vam valjda nitko kod davanja klistira i pripreme... :Laughing:

----------


## Bebica_2

Tomislava kako si, jesi se smjestila?nadam se da te primio dr. F iako će ti ih se tamo izredat njih sto :Smile: 
u kojoj si sobi?

----------


## patuljchica

Evo, da si ja malo "hvalim" nakon pregleda... Ne znam cure kako je vama, ali ja svaki pregled doživljavam kao novu pobjedu kad mi na kraju kažu da je sve ok. I danas sam se čekajući pregled rasplakala razmišljajući o tome kako sam mislila da nikada neću stići do ove faze... Ufff - baš sam smješna! Te trudničke suze me opako napadaju  :Smile: .
Dakle, danas smo 32+2, radili smo prvi ctg - makar sam ležala na krevetu u hodniku ispred rađaone i slušala trudnice u porodu (nije baš zabavno), samo sam se smiješila jer sam slušala jako srčeko naše male čudilice. Srčeko super, nema kontrakcija, ja zatvorena, malena skakuče sve u 16, i nije više ni tako malena - kaže doktorica oko 2000 g!!! Ja sam se malo prepala da nije to previše, ali vele da nije. Kako imam dijagnozu gest. dijabetisa, onda se stalno opterećujem da li beba dobiva dosta ali ne previše na težini (ja sam naime u 6 tjedana dijabetičke dijete izgubila 1 kg, i sad sam na +6!). Sad sam mirna, jer je naša curica baš toliko velika koliko odgovara tjednima (prema uzv-u). I lijepo je okrenuta glavicom prema dole... Sve po p.s.-u. Dobila još tonu pretraga za obaviti, ponovna kontrola za 3 tjedna...
Do onda moram polako i početi spremati stvari za bebicu i torbu za bolnicu  :Shock: , ko zna dokle ću biti pokretna :Laughing: 
pozdrav svima od nas dvije!  :Bye:

----------


## ValaMala

*patuljchice*, prekrasno, čestitam!! Znam što pričaš, tako je i meni, svaki pregled nova pobjeda. Wow 2kg u 32tt! Mi smo sada 27 i 1kg, što će mi malecka u 3 tjedna narasti 1kg? Ma samo neka rastu ribice  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lasta

Joj cure bas lijepe vijesti sa pregleda :Zaljubljen: .
Imam jedno pitanjce;imam dosta jako velike svrabove po nogama(pogotovo listovi,manje po gornjem dijelu).Jedno vrijeme sam se grebla pa su mi dolazili plikovi,a sada se masiram sa lanolinskom kremom i punim dlanom tako da nemam crvenilo.Zaboravila sam napomenuti doktorici na zadnjem pregledu. Ste mozda imali neki takav slicni slucaj??

----------


## Sumskovoce

pathuljcice i Vala i ja isto svaki pregled dozivljavam kao veliku pobjedu,pa taj dan svih zovem i izvjestavam o novostima, a MM i ja danima komentiramo svaki detalj

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Je primio me dr. F ali u ova dva dana sta sam tu nije bio na odjelu.

----------


## Bebica_2

> Je primio me dr. F ali u ova dva dana sta sam tu nije bio na odjelu.


ma oni ti rade u smijenama al nekim čudnim, koji put budu dva dana tamo pa ih jedan nema pa opet tako, a kad radi onda je i u rodilištu i u poliklinici (ona zgrada preko puta) pa se šetuckaju amo-tamo!
joj kad se sjetim mojih dana provedenih tamo!!
čuvaj se i sretno!

----------


## Darkica

> pathuljcice i Vala i ja isto svaki pregled dozivljavam kao veliku pobjedu,pa taj dan svih zovem i izvjestavam o novostima, a MM i ja danima komentiramo svaki detalj


A bome je tako i kod nas :Smile:  Muž se veseli svakom ultrazvuku, kao i ja, ali ja pomalo i strepim...pa muž govori čarobnu formulu 'Sve će bit u redu' :Smile:  A nakon pregleda izađemo nasmijani od uha do uha, ponosni na naše titravo srce...odmah javljamo roditeljima, koji se vesele svim vijestima :Smile:  Recimo, moj muž je bio jako pod dojmom nakon jednog od prvih ultrazvuka, kada je mrvica još bila mala i sva se razmahala...rastopim se kada moj muž počne i sam rukama oponašati lamatanje naše mrvice :Smile: 

Pusa svim trudnicama, a i mamama i njihovim buhtlicama :Smile:

----------


## prag

patuljchice bravo za uzv! samo tako nastavi, sad si u velikom finalu!
a mene isto peru emocije pred, za vrijeme i nakon uzv.. svaki put se brinem prije pregleda hoće li sve biti ok, pogotovo pred anomaly scan..svaki put plačem kad je vidim na ekranu, ne znam što mi je bilo dojmljivije, prvi pogled na mrvicu, na srce kad kuca, prvo mahanje rukicama i nogicama ili 3D kad sam joj vidjela lice..a onda kad sve završi kao da kamen padne s srca, duboki izdah, kažem hvala Bogu i odmah zovemo roditelje i ostale..ma neopisivo je to...

----------


## Mojca

Cure, evo jedne preporuke koju sam dobila od frendice:
http://www.dunstanbaby.com/cms/index.php?page=eu-home
Radi se o "jeziku beba"... što nam bebe žele reći različitim vrstama plača. Dobila sam dvd od frendice i oduševljena sam.  :Smile:  Odmah smo prepoznali različite vrste plača, osjećamo se puno bolje kad brže reagiramo na njezinu potrebu jer brže shvaćamo što malena želi.

----------


## KLARA31

Kad se sjetim koliko neprospavanih noći,koliko plakanja, čežnje, tuge šta se u mojoj kući ne čuje dječji smjeh ili plač...sad se samo smješkam,uopće nisam zabrinuta prije uzv,nego s nestrpljenjem iščekujem i smješkam se narednih 30 dana do sljedećeg  :Smile: 

tražila sam u par dm-ova u St onaj cd od A. Rucner mali anđeli, i naravno nema nigdje!!

----------


## Darkica

Ja baš danas planiram do DM-a da vidim za isti CD :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

Hej Prag da li je onda sada taj tečaj obavezan ili ne? Mislim ići ću svakako na njega kad ga ima  :Smile:

----------


## prag

nea, bez tog tečaja pratnja ne može prisustvovati porodu. ako ćeš sama na porod onda ne trebaš. ima i na klub trudnica split besplatno tečajevi onako edukativni ali oni ne vrijede za prisustvovanje porodu već samo za tvoju obuku.. kod kluba trudnica na njihovoj stranici ima raspored predavanja tijekom mjeseca, ulaz slobodan bez najave osim predbilježba treba za predavanje iz Dojenja..

----------


## nea0902

hvala Prag. Meni je to nevjerojatno kako mjenjaju stvari tek tako  :Evil or Very Mad:  Frendica mi je rodila u ST rodilištu 18.09. i muž joj je porodu prisustvovao. NA tečaj nisu išli, niti su trebali, samo su trebali platiti 400 Kn. Da ti sad to nisi napisala ja bih zakasnila sa svim a razlika je niti u dva mjeseca.
Što se tiće tečajeva u klubu trudnica bila sam na sva i svima bih ih preporučila

----------


## tonili

Oprostite, ali moram, *Mojca* avatar je za pojest*!!!!!!*

----------


## prag

gđa  Ankica mi nije baš zvučala pretjerano ljubazno da je pitam i to..može li se platiti a ne doći..ali ako su tvoji tako postupili nije isključeno da se može platiti a ne doći..

----------


## delfin

Bok!
Evo javljam vam se tek sada jer smo se preselili u novi stan,a tamo još nemamo internet.No ono najvažnije je da sam 4.11.2011 rodila Helenu,3090g,49 cm.Vec smo doma više od tjedan dana i Helenica puno papa i spava.Ocekujem još puno lijepih vijesti i od vas.

----------


## andream

Delfin, čestitke na dolasku malene princezice!

----------


## ValaMala

*delfin*, prekrasno, čestitam! Kada je došla, s koliko tjedana trudnoće?

----------


## Sumskovoce

cestitam Delfin i zelim srdacnu dobrodoslicu malenoj Heleni!

----------


## Darkica

*delfin*, tebi i dragom iskrene čestitke an malenoj Heleni :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

delfin čestitke od  :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

Delfin cestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## alma_itd

*Delfin* cestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## sali

*Delfin* čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## miga24

Curke, kako često ste imale uzv-e na početku trudnoće? Ja sam zbog krvarenja, hematoma i drugih komplikacija do 7 tt imala 3 (vaginalna). Slijedeći će mi biti u 11tt. Kakva su vaša iskustva? I kada se prestaje sa vaginalnim ultrazvucima otprilike?

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam imala 2 vaginalna UZ,jedan da vidimo jel srce prokucalo u 6tt,a drugi je bio u 8tt(vise zato jer sam isla na odmor na mjesec dana pa da se uvjerim da je sve OK.Slijedeci UZ sa 11tt je bio obicni(a ja se odmah skinula,po navici :Laughing: ).Nakon toga sam imala UZ svakih 14-15 dana ali na moje inzistiranje,a tek od 17tt sam pocela ici jednom mjesecno.

----------


## KLARA31

Obično ti prestaje sa prvim tromjesječjem,mada mene moj prstima pregledava još uvik i reko je da će do kraja,pa se svakako moram skinit od gola  :Laughing: 
i ja sam krvarila zbog hematoma,prestat će ti krvarenje sa 11tt,najčešće tako prestane ako ne i prije
eh da, zbog krvarenja sam 3x bila na uzv u 3 tjedna

----------


## nety

Evo mene iz Petrove Sad se vec lijepo vidi i dr je rekao sve ok Ali njihov pristup je kataaastrofa Njima je guzva i niko ti nista ne govori Ja sam sad 7+2 i pitala sam dr jeli se cuje srceko On meni veli da on nista necuje..onak u stilu kako sma ja glupa i kako glupa pitanja postavljam Ja nisam dr i nikad nisam bila trudna i neznam jeli se to cuje vidi ili kaj Uglavnom pokazao mi nista nije ali je napisao FHR+ rekla mi je jedna cura da su to otkucaji
Ja nisam nesto puno informirana zato sto na internetu piše svašta i dobroga i lošega i trudim se ne previše pregledavati ali žalosno je da ja sa uzv s kojeg bi trebala doći sva ushićena jer je dr rekao odlicno sve ok EO je 9 mm i da tako baš treba biti u ovom tjednu u kojem sam, ja budem sva zivcana jer ja neznam jeli srce moje bebe kuca nego moram predpostaviti

----------


## nety

Uglavnom icic cu kod svoje dr privatno da mi ona sve provjeri i pogleda

----------


## ValaMala

*nety*, mila, nemoj se brinuti. FHR = fetal heart rate (otkucaji srca fetusa) i ako pored toga imaš +, znači da je sve ok kako sam ti i rekla. On je vjerojatno odgovorio doslovce na ono što si pitala da se ne "čuju", zato što ti sada još ne smije pustiti dopler da čuješ zvuk. Da nije vidio srčeko, ne bi te naručio za 3 tjedna, vjeruj mi, nego bi za koji dan opet išao gledati. Žalosno što je bio tako čudan i nije ti sve objasnio, no nemoj se ništa brinuti, bebica je super. Grlim te i dobro došla!

----------


## nety

Jooj da ...i ja sam tu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ..napokon

----------


## prag

Delfin čestitake od srca! :Very Happy: 
nety, kao što ti je već ValaMala rekla to je ok i nemoj brinuti! kad budeš drugi put na pregledu pogledaj na ekran od uzv i vidjeti ćeš kako titra srce ( evo kao ovo ''srce''  :Zaljubljen:  ) čak i kad je tek počelo kucati i maleno je kao mrvica titra jasno na ekranu a čuti ćeš ga tek iza 20 tt kad ti mogne upaliti dopler..
miga24 ne brini za uzv, dosta je nas imalo učestale uzv zbog potrebe, i ja sam imala 2x krvarenje na početku pa sam osim redovitih pregleda imala i 2 izvanredna više..sve je to ok i neće naškoditi bebici. a ako primjetiš i malo krvi nakon vaginalnog pregleda i to je normalno i nemoj se prepasti..

----------


## miga24

Hvala svima na odgovorima!

----------


## KLARA31

nety dobrodošla! Stvarno ti je bezobrazan taj gin. ima da odgovara na tvoja pitanja,meni je moj baš pokazao malu sjenicu kako se miče i rekao evo kuca srce,znači znao je 100%.
Mogao ti je uključiti zvučnik da čuješ,meni je u 7tt kad sam prokrvarila obilno uključio gin zvučnike i čula sam srce,to je bilo prvi i zadnji put,sad ću opet čut na 3D,al zašto to svaki put ne rade,ne znam. Meni je tada uključio jer sam bila sva uplakana i on kaže evo kuca,a ja razumila puca i počela plakat,a on me pogleda čudno i uključi zvučnike,joj nikada neću zaboraviti taj zvuk  :Smile: ) a i kako sam krivo ga čula sada mi je smješno.

----------


## KLARA31

zašto se ne smije paliti dopler prije 20tt?

----------


## ValaMala

Ne znam radi li se o 20tt ili kojem, ali prije određenog trenutka nije dobar za plod i zato na početku uvijek samo gledamo srčeko, a tek kasnije ga čujemo

----------


## Sumskovoce

*nety* dobrodošla  :Very Happy:  Super je bebica i ništa ne brini, ima svakakvih doktora. Najvažnije je da srčeko kuca i da se trudnoća razvija kako treba.
*miga* ja sam do 12tt imala jedno 5 ili 6 uzv-a jer sam krvarila, pa bila u bolnici, pa hitan prijem, pa dan poslije neonatolog, uglavnom jako puno. Poslije je bilo svaka 3 tjedna, sada sam na svaka 2 tjedna (ali meni je tako često jer imam dvojke). Uglavnom ne brini, krvarenje će stati i kad dođeš u drugo tromjesečje počet će prava uživancija

Ni meni nisu palili zvuk srca do negdje 20 i nekog tt, ali ja nisam ni znala da ti aparati imaju zvučnike  :Laughing:  Sad na zadnjem pregledu mi je dr upalio zvuk i bila sam sva rastopljena, pa je nakon toga naslonio lakat na moje bedro, pa sam ga u bunilu pogledala kao vanzemaljca - ono raskomotio se čovjek jer je sve mjerio dvaput...bili su mu dečki malo preveliki, pa je želio biti siguran da je sve dobro izmjerio...
BTW danas sam kupila sebi uloške (one Chicco poslije poroda, ogromni su) i dečkima newborn pelene - jednokratne - za bnolnicu. Ostala sam šokirana kako smrde na plastiku, kako su tanke i kako izgledaju umjetno  :Sad:

----------


## nety

Hvala curke  kaj bi ja bez vas Ja se trudim ne previse po netu jer onda procitam svasta pa me samo strah ali danas me je samo jako razljutio jer koliko god je guzva mogao mi je reci kad sam pitala za srceko a ne sprdavati se 
Bi ja njega vidla da dode kod mene u ducan pa bi ja njega pitala jeli ovo koza ili skaj ...ha? :Laughing:  On je profesor i ako nesto nije sigurno nije glup i ja nisam naporna ...fala bogu ima napornih ljudi a ja nisam takva  :Smile:  i sigurno je skuzio sta sam htjela Mogao se nasmijati ja se nebi uvrijedila mogli smo to u salu okrenuti ali on mi je trebao reci sta mene zanima a ne da ja poslije pitam po forumima 
Fala bogu ValaMala je ko enciklopedija pa ja odma sms saljem cim je nekaj :Cool:

----------


## andream

Što se tiče uloška za bolnicu poslije poroda, preporučujem Prenatalove. Nisu skupi, veliki su i odlično upijaju (ja sam se već opskrbila paketom jer vrijeme mi leti kao ludo).

----------


## ValaMala

*nety* ma ljubim te  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*andream* -  :Sad:  nažalost kasno pročitala tvoj post... već kupila dva paketa Chicco Mamma donna od po 30 komada svaki paket. Na nekom drugom forumu su ih žene hvalile, a tu kod nas u Istri sve te talijanske stvari se tako lako nabave. Dala sam 62 kune za paketić od 30 kom uložaka... A valjda će bit dobri.

----------


## andream

dosta su skuplji od Prenatalovih, ali evo nek bude onda info bar za cure koje nisu kupile. Meni je paket bio dovoljan, kasnije sam prešla na one obične s mrežicom. Sad još moram kupiti jednokratne gaće iako ne znam gdje ću naći u mojoj veličini  :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

Delfin čestitam!
Nety dobro nam došla  :Smile: 
Ja sam prije neki dan obavila kupnju u DM-a - 800 Kn me došlo samo "oprema" za bolnicu i prvih 15 dana doma (ako i toliko).
Uzela sam od DM-a Jesse jednokratne i od Chicca jednokratne - ove druge su dva put skuplje od onih DM-ovih. 
Andream sumnjam da si taaako velika a i ove su mrežaste i mislim univerzalne tako da sve stanemo  :Kiss: 
Ja još pelene za sebe nisam kupila već samo one s mrežom uloške, ali Prenatalove imam, njih ću ponjeti par komada za svaki slučaj ali se nadam (a je sam naivna hihihihi) da mi neće trebati.
Mi smo u petak opet na UZV i nadam se da će sve biti ok  :Grin:

----------


## corsa25

bok svima..ja sam nova ovdje..Menstruacija mi kasni 8 dana,iza sebe imam spontani u 6mj ove godine..

----------


## ValaMala

*corsa*, jesi radila test?

----------


## Sumskovoce

andream preporucam mrezaste od simbexa,velike su po defaultu,a ima i velicine za birat (ja uzela L). Nea nisam imala poima da je toliko novaca sve to skupa,ja kupovala malo po malo pa nisam ni skuzila

----------


## nea0902

Joj draga, da. Frendica koja je rodila u 9. mj je išla samnom i sa spiskom ... ajme ajme a ništa kupila nisam suma sumarum.
Al nema veze kad je za malenu princezu novac je apsolutno nebitan. Možda sam kupila 100 Kn više nešto što nije bilo nužno ali da napomenem imale smo popust od 15% i toliko me je izašlo. Jedino trajno su nožice za noktiće i ona četka i češalj sve ostalo je iskoristi i baci  :Smile:

----------


## andream

> andream preporucam mrezaste od simbexa,velike su po defaultu,a ima i velicine za birat (ja uzela L). Nea nisam imala poima da je toliko novaca sve to skupa,ja kupovala malo po malo pa nisam ni skuzila


a gdje se mogu kupiti? sumnjam ja da ću stati u DMove, te su 42 veličine a ja sam trenutno na broju 46, he he...

----------


## ValaMala

Ajme curke, pa vi pakirate torbe, to je predivno!!!

Kad smo kod opreme, mi smo kupovali malo po malo, tako da te kozmetičke stvari za bebu uglavnom sve imamo, osim par sitnica, no za sebe za bolnicu nemam još ništa. Dajte mi recite 2 stvari, malo sam se pogubila u zadnjim postovima:

- gdje i koje mrežaste gaćice kupiti (i koliko)?
- koje uloške? Ja sam stalno mislila da se pod normalno uzimaju oni Vir, a sad vidim da ste se raspisali o raznima (isto gdje ste kupile)

----------


## patuljchica

Hvala Andream! Bila danas u Prenatalu, kupila uloške. Vidim po netu da ih puno hvale, a izgledaju stvarno puno "sigurnije" od onih jadnih virovih ili Lola... 
Dakle, Ilica 13, Prontal - pakiranje 18 kom, 34,95 kn, ako koga interesira...  :Smile: 
Kreće pomalo pakiranje torbe... sutra smo 33 t, a zbog gest. dijabetisa mogli bi oni mene i ranije zapakirati u bolnicu - iako držim fige da neće, bolje nek smo mi spremne...
I još jedan totalno OT info, al da podjelim s vama - u Tintiliniću NAPOKON pronašla pamučnu (grozim se sintetike i umjetnih materijala jer ja od njih poflekam, pa očekujem od naše curice isto...) dekicu a da nije ona ljetna! Jeeej! Dakle, izgleda kao ona flisana, ali  je 100% pamuk, topla i mekana, i košta 160 kn. Jedino kaj su im ostale samo plave i zelene - roze i bijele prodali (mi uzeli zadnju rozu)... Pa evo, cure, ako kog zanima, i dijeli moj fetiš za pamuk, da znate  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> a gdje se mogu kupiti? sumnjam ja da ću stati u DMove, te su 42 veličine a ja sam trenutno na broju 46, he he...


U apotekama prodaju Sim Bex, ja moje platila oko 18 kuna, a ima ih 6 unutra. I ja sam većih stražnjih gabarita  :Laughing:  pa nisam ni pomišljala na one DM-ove...

*Vala Mala* apoteka za te gaćice,a koliko ne znam ni sama, uzela sam jedan paketić od 6 i mislim da ako bude trebalo još, poslat MMa ili nekog drugog da mi kupi
Za uloške kažu Vir80 jer su to standardni hrvatski, makar i Prenatal i Chicco su napravili posebne post-partum uloške koji su vateni na vrhu, nemaju onu pvc foliju na dnu a dugi su od pupka do guze  :Grin: 
Eh sad, ne znam kakvi su Prenatalovi, ali ako ćemo računati cijene, Chicco koštaju 62 kn 30 komada (2 kn komad), a ispod nam je Pathuljchica napisala da je Prenatalove platila 35 kn 18 komada (sitno ispod 2 kn komad) tako da smo tu negdje s cijenom, samo što su Chiccovi pakiranje koje po dimenziji nadmašuje veličinu pakiranja jednokratnih newborn pelena.
Jedna med. sestra koja radi u rodilištu mi je ispričala da s ovim Vir 80 i Lola ulošcima žene budu prisiljene stavit i po 3 komada i da redovito procure, pa budu sve poflekane po spavaćicama i posteljini. Ali ipak za doma sam kupila jedne Lola, nek se nađe.

*Pathuljchice* da li si vidjela tu deku na netu? Da nam postaviš link? I ja tražim tako nešto i baš plave boje, kod nas je sve plave boje  :Heart: 
MM i ja smo jučer prali navlake za košaru od kolica i sjedalicu, sad se sve vijori na suncu i buri, a to su tek kolica br.1, čeka nas isti postupak s kolicima br.2  :Grin:

----------


## KLARA31

> Joj draga, da. Frendica koja je rodila u 9. mj je išla samnom i sa spiskom ... ajme ajme a ništa kupila nisam suma sumarum.
> Al nema veze kad je za malenu princezu novac je apsolutno nebitan. Možda sam kupila 100 Kn više nešto što nije bilo nužno ali da napomenem imale smo popust od 15% i toliko me je izašlo. Jedino trajno su nožice za noktiće i ona četka i češalj sve ostalo je iskoristi i baci


al je tako lijepo kupovati za bebicu jel da? jedva čekam  :Smile: 

pitat ću vas za iskustva uložaka kada prođe porod  :Smile:  ja još ništa ne kupujem,niti za bebicu,niti mičemo namještaj u sobi za krevetić...

----------


## nata

> Ajme curke, pa vi pakirate torbe, to je predivno!!!
> 
> Kad smo kod opreme, mi smo kupovali malo po malo, tako da te kozmetičke stvari za bebu uglavnom sve imamo, osim par sitnica, no za sebe za bolnicu nemam još ništa. Dajte mi recite 2 stvari, malo sam se pogubila u zadnjim postovima:
> 
> - gdje i koje mrežaste gaćice kupiti (i koliko)?
> - koje uloške? Ja sam stalno mislila da se pod normalno uzimaju oni Vir, a sad vidim da ste se raspisali o raznima (isto gdje ste kupile)


Da, kod mene je više manje je sve spremno...

- jednokratne gaćice kupila u DM-u (Jessa - pak./5kom. = 18Kn), po preporuci drugih mama, a vele da se mogu čak i oprati i koristiti više puta....
- uloške sam kupila one VIR80 jer sam mislila kao i ti...a i najviše se po netu pisalo o njima...valjda će biti ok?  :Rolling Eyes:  Inaće, nisam ih našla u DM-u...tu kod mene, u VŽ. (Pak./10kom. = oko 10Kn)
- jastučići za grudnjak kupila u DM-u (njihove, babylove - pak./30kom.=17Kn), vidjela u Müller-u još povoljnije
- grudnjak za dojenje - ima u Müller-u za 68Kn ili u Bubamari za 100Kn 

Ako te još nekaj zanima samo pitaj! Sada dok su mi cijene i artikli još svježe u glavi... :Wink:

----------


## andream

Ja na žalost nisam mogla dojiti u prvoj trudnoći (nisam imala mlijeka, uopće), pa sam sve stvari koje sam kupila za dojenje stavila po strani i poklonila, tako da je moja preporuka da s tim ne pretjerujete, uvijek se može kuputi naknadno. Hvala za info za gaćice, to je stvarno onda od simbexa u apotekama povoljno (tu su jako skupe gaćice od Prenatala i Chica).

----------


## bugaboo

Ja sam kupila jednokratne gacice u Konzumu od Tosame, pakiranje od 5 kom je cca 19 kn. Uzela sam L velicinu i bit ce ok, a ja sam veeeeeeeeelika trudnica :Wink:  Kad sam vidjela da one u ljekarni velicine L kostaju 45 kn odmah sam od njih odustala.

Danas imamo UZV, jedva cekamo da vidimo koliko smo narasli :Joggler:

----------


## kordica

Mene nije bilo neko vrijeme, uglavnom sam spavala  :Smile: 
Sutra napokon na uzv, nisam bila mjesec dana, već se brinem pomalo

----------


## andream

Kordica, samo hrabro, vjerujem da imaš pojačanu brigu zbog tvojih trojčeka ali u dobrim si rukama (ako se sjećam kontroliraš se na patologiji kod dr H na SD?).
Buga, sretno danas na UZV i čekamo vijesti.

----------


## ValaMala

Puno hvala na infu za uloške i gaćice, curke!

U vezi pamučnih dekica, ja sam kupila 3, a danas bila s frendicom i ona je kupila 2. Radi se o FOX dućanu, ima u Westgateu i u Areni, stalno imaju neke velike popuste. Na prekrasne pamučne dekice, mekše i veće nego drugdje, baš su san, a ima raznih boja i slikica na njima, je popust 60% + 5% ako plaćate gotovinom + 5% ako na fb lajkate njihovu stranicu. Uglavnom dekica koja je 200kn dođe oko 58kn, tako nešto. Imaju i čarapica, kapica, robice (veći izbor u WG, ali ima i u Areni) isto po super popustima.

----------


## alma_itd

Ja jos nista ne kupujem,samo razgledam i skupljam informacije.Planiramo slijedeci mjesec poceti sa uredjivanjem sobe i kupovinom kolica i dekica,sobu cemo naruciti preko neta,a sto se odjece za bebu tice jos nista neznam,kupicu  par komada osnovnog sto treba(prijateljica se porodila prosle godine,sve sto je kupila za bebu nije mu moglo ni naviriti jer je rodjen sa 4500gr,pa su mu prvih par dana oblacili odjecu od sestre koju je ona nosila sa 3 mjeseca,a sestra je opet rodjena sa 2300gr :Rolling Eyes: zasad samo hodam,razgledam,mjerim i pravim spiskove,a kad krenem da kupujem mislim da cu sve obaviti za 2 dana :Very Happy:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ako mislite kupovati odjeću i opremu za bebe, onda se sve može i u zadnji tren, ali ako mislite štediti treba početi ranije. Mi smo počeli još ovo ljeto kopati po forumskoj burzi i našla sam super stvarčica od naših forumašica po jako povoljnim cijenama. Novo sam kupila samo krevetić i madrac, i to krevetić Lip poljčane na popustu (a krasan je) jer su nam financije bile usmjerene na kupnju auta i uređenje sobe. Skupa je oprema i odjeća za bebe, a još ako se desi slučaj kao alminoj prijateljici ima da čovjek plače od muke - toliko potrošenog novca, a beba nije ni obukla tu odjeću. A još kad rodbina i prijatelji počnu dolazit u obilaske i donosit poklončeke...mislim da je bolje novčeke štediti za svaki slučaj, pa kad bebi nešto zatreba (zaista zatreba) da se ne pitamo kako to kupiti. Naravno, ako budući roditelji imaju super financije, onda cijela moja teorija pada u vodu...

----------


## kordica

> Kordica, samo hrabro, vjerujem da imaš pojačanu brigu zbog tvojih trojčeka ali u dobrim si rukama (ako se sjećam kontroliraš se na patologiji kod dr H na SD?).
> Buga, sretno danas na UZV i čekamo vijesti.


da, sutra idem prvi put kod njega.  sad sam točno 12 tt, izgubljena sam i ne znam kaj da ga pitam, da pitam za mjerenje NN? ili se to obavezno radi?
Buga, sretno

----------


## tina2701

Kordice..super avatar i sretno sutra na uzv-u...da su sva tri mališana lijepa i velika  :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

Klara ma uzitak je kada joj kupujem i stapice za usi  :Smile:  
Ja sam pocela kupovati ima 10 dana i lagano se spremam, al iskreno jos niceg nisam svjesna, kao da pakiram za nekog drugog ne za sebe  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

> da, sutra idem prvi put kod njega.  sad sam točno 12 tt, izgubljena sam i ne znam kaj da ga pitam, da pitam za mjerenje NN? ili se to obavezno radi?
> Buga, sretno


Avatar ti je presladak! A za NN ti nisam sigurna, ali znam da ima nekih pretraga koje ne rade kod višeplodnih trudnoća, osobito više od 2, jer nisu pouzdane. Možda će više znati curke s blizićima?

----------


## MalaMa

kordice, sretno na UZV-u!  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

Evo i nas sa UZ.Beba je prije mjesec dana bila 450gr a danas je 850gr :Very Happy:  Duzina oko 28cm.Za mjesec dana idem opet na kontrolu i tad cu raditi onaj test sa glukozom i standardne krvne pretrage.Dobila sam i flasicu sa glukozom.Ovdje se taj test radi standardno u 6 mjesecu trudnoce.Pitala sam dr. za epiduralnu anesteziju kad se koristi fraxiparin i on kaze da moze bez problema,samo cu dan ranije prestati sa fraxiparinom(ako budem znala kad je taj ''dan ranije'' :Rolling Eyes: ).Sinoc je na info veceri u bolnici u kojoj se namjeravam poroditi bio i anesteziolog,pricalo se o epiduralnoj anesteziji koja se kod njih daje u 80% slucajeva kod poroda,daju je i kad je zena otvorena 8 cm pa i vise ako ona insistira,a ukupno imaju 17 anesteziologa tako da je uvijek neko prisutan u svako doba da da anesteziju.Necu o tome jos da razmisljam,nadam se da necu doci u iskusenje da je zatrazim :Embarassed: Pitala sam dr. i kad trebam prestati sa aspirinom i on kaze da kardioaspirin koji ja pijem nije stetan za srce bebe u zadnjim nedjeljama trudnoce,a kad sam dosla kuci procitam u uputstvu za upotrebu da trudnice u zadnja 3 mjeseca trudnoce trebaju prestati sa aspirinom :Shock: Sad sam opet u strahu.Pitacu jos i kucnog dr. kad budem isla da vadim krv.Nisam pametna sta da radim :Sad:

----------


## ValaMala

Trbušaste moje, zna li koja od vas o streptokoku grupe B http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme...oca/05_bhs.asp ? Čitala sam prije par dana u What to Expect When You're Expecting da je kod njih normalna praksa da se trudnice testiraju na to i jednostavno sam pomislila da je to neka različita praksa kod Amera. No danas na kavici s trudnom frendicom kaže ona meni da će se u trećem tromjesečju testirati na to (radi se neki bris, čini mi se). Jel koja od vas to radila ili zna da će raditi i jeste li čule što o tome?

----------


## kordica

hvala svima, javim sutra kak je prošlo

----------


## alma_itd

> Trbušaste moje, zna li koja od vas o streptokoku grupe B http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme...oca/05_bhs.asp ? Čitala sam prije par dana u What to Expect When You're Expecting da je kod njih normalna praksa da se trudnice testiraju na to i jednostavno sam pomislila da je to neka različita praksa kod Amera. No danas na kavici s trudnom frendicom kaže ona meni da će se u trećem tromjesečju testirati na to (radi se neki bris, čini mi se). Jel koja od vas to radila ili zna da će raditi i jeste li čule što o tome?


I u Belgiji je to standardna procedura i radi se nekad u zadnjim nedjeljama trudnoce(sinoc su nam pricali i o tome u bolnici).

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Vala Mala* prvi put čujem...možda se kod nas to drugačije naziva?!? Pitat ću svoju ginicu slijedeći tjedan
*alma* koje divne vijesti s tvoje kontrole  :Very Happy:  Super raste bebica i neka samo tako nastavi
*kordice* mjerenje NN i kasnije prohodnost pupkovine su jedini testovi koje su meni rekli da se može raditi u višeplodnoj trudnoći, sve ostale ne daje relevantne informacije, tako da slobodno pitaj sutra za NN - ako ti sami ne spomenu prije. I sretno, bit će sve u najboljem redu  :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

*Šumskica*, jel samo mjere NN ili rade uz to i kombinirani? Vjerojatno to vađenje krvi i rezultati nisu pouzdani, ali sam nn je.

Daj svakako pitaj za taj streptokok grupe B. Ova moja frendica je rekla da će ići sama napraviti taj bris ukoliko ju ne pošalju, kao da može uzrokovati svakakve probleme, a 1 u 3 trudnice ga ima.

----------


## kordica

hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

Nama su sinoc rekli da je taj streptokok opasan jer se beba moze inficirati pri polasku kroz porodjajni kanal,a ako se radi carski onda nema rizika.

----------


## ValaMala

Da, to sam i ja čula, pa da se zato radi pretraga, jer ako to nije tretirano, mora se na carski, a ako 1 od 3 trudnice to ima, nije to malo. 

Please neka cure koje uskoro idu na pregled pitaju svoje dr. o tome!

----------


## nea0902

Mislim da se radi i u nas u 35. Tjednu i zove se mislim BHSB. Naravno skračenica jer ne znam puni naziv. Nisam sigurna da naši doktori po defaultu rade ali mozete pitat. Ja cu bas vidit u petak hoce mi on sam predlozit.

----------


## bugaboo

Evo nas sa pregleda, malena u 34. tt ima 2800 g :Grin:  Kaze dr. da na porodu nece biti manja od 3800 g, ali mi i ocekujemo malog sumo borca jer smo i MM i ja bili bebe 4 +kg. Uglavnom sve je super kako treba biti, ribica je u prosjeku svih mjera za tjedan dana naprednija.

Za 2 dana imam pregled i UZV u bolnici pa cu moci usporediti procjenu privatnika i drzavnog ginica. Malo me brine sto u zadnje vrijeme imam bas jako zuti iscjedak, sad kad sam dosla doma je bio ful taman, skoro pa smeđi. Jel to znak neke upale ili je to normalno za zadnje tjedne trudnoce? Briseve sam radila pred sam postupak, u trudnoci mi je rađen papa u 3. mjesecu koji je bio uredan.

----------


## lasta

Ma ja sam imala taj streptokok pa mi je dr objasnjavala da to cesto znaju imati trudnice i da je vazno da se izljeci prije poroda da se ne zarazi beba.
Tako je moja prijateljica prije poroda bila u bolnici jer je imala taj streptokok ali i jos nesto( zato je bila hospitalizirana) dobila je turu antibiotika i danas mali ima godinu i pol. Pretpostavlja da je taj streptokok dugo nosila ali se tek pred kraj  trudnoce ljecila.

----------


## lasta

Kordica sretno sutra na pregledu i javi nam se sa jako lijepim vijestima

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala ti, evo:


Za trudnoću je značajan beta hemolitički streptokok grupe B (beta-HSB). Ako se dijete pri prolazu kroz porođajni kanal zarazi, mogu nastati teške posljedice za novorođenče: upala pluća, neonatalna sepsa i smrt. BHSB uzrokuje i prijevremeni porođaj, pucanje i upalu plodovih ovoja, kao i upale u babinju. Zbog opasnosti za dijete, preporuča se nakon 34. tjedna trudnoće uzeti obrisak rodnice na BHSB. U slučaju prisustva bakterije, žena će tijekom porođaja primiti injekcijom antibiotik, čime će dijete biti zaštićeno. Rizični čimbenik je i prisustvo te bakterije u urinokulturi.

A bilo je i na rodi:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/49269-bris-rodnice-na-BHSB

----------


## lasta

Aha sada je jasnije zasto joj je bris uzela tako kasno.

----------


## frka

prisutnost beta hemolitičkog streptokoka (BHSB) se utvrdjuje najobicnijim cervikalnim brisevima (na aerobe/anaerobe). opasan je jer je najcesci uzrok sepse u novorodjencadi i rodilja, a prenosi se s majke na bebu tijekom poroda. ako se otkrije prije poroda (zato se pred kraj rade brisevi), mora se lijeciti antibioticima, a cak i ako su ponovljeni brisevi sterilni, pri porodu cete dobiti profilaksu. znaci OBAVEZNO MORATE NAGLASITI DA STE GA IMALE KAD DODJETE RODITI!

ali nemojte stvarati paniku oko svega (mada mi je jasno da ste tome sklone) - ako su vam brisevi prije postupaka bili sterilni, tesko da ste sada nesto pobrale... (i nije stvar da BHSB ima 1 od 3 ili 4 trudnice, vec ga vjerovatno ima 1 od 3 ili 4 zene - on je nesto kao Esherihija sastavni dio crijevne flore pa se kod ns zena cesto nadje na krivom mjestu).

(P.S. cure, opet poprilicno offtopicarite - ima jako puno ovakvih tema na pdf-u o trudnoci, a i te teme nisu svojstvene bas MPO trudnocama)

----------


## ValaMala

*frka*, sori, imaš pravo. Stavila sam na kraju link na tu temu na Rodi, pa možemo pisati tamo o tome

----------


## kordica

evo i mene
danas 12+1
CRL 54/58/59
NN 1,0/1,2/1,1
CX=30T (ovo jedino ne kužim kaj je sa cerviksom)

zasad sve u najboljem redu, za dva tjedna idem na par dana u bolnicu da mi naprave sve ostale pretrage.

dr. H. je OK, dobar, simpatičan, al nije ni do koljena mojem najdražem B.

----------


## đurđa76

Kordica super,bravo

----------


## ValaMala

*Kordice*, super. I ja sam čula da je dr. H. malo hladniji, ali zaista si u odličnim rukama, a to je najvažnije. Sretno s pretragama!

----------


## kordica

ma nije baš tak hladan, pogledo me jedamput u oči i nasmijo se.

----------


## andream

Ma meni je dr H zakon, prošli put je navirio iz ordinacije van i široko mi se nasmijao  :Smile:  valjda da mi prije mjerenja tlak ne skoči od straha u visine, he he... a i jaaako je simpa doktor.
Kordice, lijepe vijesti, neka se nastavi tako školski i dalje ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kordica

mogla bi ja još svašta pričat o njemu, al bit će belaja zbog off-a  :Wink:

----------


## bugaboo

Kordice super nalaz :Wink:  Kako izgledaju 3 bebe na UZV-u?

----------


## andream

I mene to zanima.
Kordice, a kako to da moraš ostati u bolnici, radi li se o nekim posebnim pretragama, što kaže doc?

----------


## kordica

u 8 t su izgledale ko tri flekice, jedna iza druge, a sad imam svakog posebno na slici. ma nabrojao je neke osnovne pretrage, KKS, urin, brisevi i neznam kaj još. to će mi radit na SD, a ovih dana idem sama u petrovu po KG, Rh i senzibilizaciju.
btw, jel bila koja nedavno u petrovoj, od kolko do kolko je vađenje krvi?

----------


## ValaMala

> btw, jel bila koja nedavno u petrovoj, od kolko do kolko je vađenje krvi?


Ja sam vadila prošli tjedan za senzibilizaciju, ali iskreno nemam pojma kako rade, mislim da sam bila tamo oko 9, uglavnom ne rade jako kratko. Ideš tamo iza one rampe gdje je i za davaoce krvi, lab je odmah uz stepenice. 

Kada dođeš, prvo ispuni jedan papir koji moraju ispuniti sve trudnice, s osnovnim podacima, vidjet ćeš ga na nekom pultu, pa onda to zajedno s knjižicom i uputnicama staviš u kutiju baš za trudnice.

----------


## bugaboo

> btw, jel bila koja nedavno u petrovoj, od kolko do kolko je vađenje krvi?


Vađenje krvi u Petrovoj ti je od 7,30h do 11h.

----------


## patuljchica

> Vađenje krvi u Petrovoj ti je od 7,30h do 11h.


ja sam bila baš danas - oko pol 11, tek par ljudi prije mene. Za 20ak min sam bila gotova. Prvi put ssam bila ranije ujutro, i bila je katastofalna gužva! Zato, preporučam ovaj "kasniji" termin, da ne sjediš dugo u čekaoni punoj šmrkavih i nervoznih ljudi (makar trudnice i imale prednost, sve jedno to traaaaje).

----------


## ValaMala

> ja sam bila baš danas - oko pol 11, tek par ljudi prije mene. Za 20ak min sam bila gotova. Prvi put ssam bila ranije ujutro, i bila je katastofalna gužva! Zato, preporučam ovaj "kasniji" termin, da ne sjediš dugo u čekaoni punoj šmrkavih i nervoznih ljudi (makar trudnice i imale prednost, sve jedno to traaaaje).


Potpisujem u potpunosti, što kasnije to bolje. Bila je užasna gužva i u 9

----------


## kordica

Hvala cure. Znam di je to, bila sam tam dva puta za hepatitis i hiv, al sam zaboravila radno vrijeme (jbg. plavuša)

----------


## delfin

> *delfin*, prekrasno, čestitam! Kada je došla, s koliko tjedana trudnoće?



rodila sam je sa 38 tjedana i tri dana,porod je prošao u redu,rodila sam je vaginalno.šaljem vam svima pozdrave i puse

----------


## Sumskovoce

*kordice* jako sam sretna što su ti nalazi tako dobri! Bravo! 

A ja sam svakim danom sve manje poletna, leđa me danas bole od jutra, ali su bar dečki malo mirniji nego inače pa preživljavam. I opet jedva čekam utorak i novu kontrolu  :Grin:

----------


## prag

evo da prijavim lijepe vijesti..
popodne smo bili na pregledu i 4D uzv. Marija ima oko 1kg što dr kaže da je i napredno za njenu dob, sve 5 se razvija. Gledali smo je opet na 4D, uživali u svakom trenu, samo se ona nije baš dala slikati pa je i noge i ruke i pupčanu stavila ispred lica pa smo je jedva ''ulovili'', treptala je i zijevala. sad već ima bucmaste obraščiće. 
ja sam dobila od zadnjeg pregleda 3,5kg što je ukupno 6 kg od početka. Kućnu vagu moram baciti jer mi je lažno pokazivala 60 kg a u njega na digitalnoj 61,7. uz to kako sam puno povraćala kad sam imala napade kamenca onda sam bila izgubila 2 kg pa sam se bojala hoću li to nadoknaditi i je li se beba dobro razvija, a eto bez razloga strah, sve 5 ispalo, hvala Bogu!

----------


## nety

prag bitno da je bebica ok Cestitam ..vidim da si se posteno namucila sad uzivaj u svojoj mrvici

----------


## KLARA31

bravo prag za uzv  :Smile: 
ja jedva čekam svoj 4D

----------


## Bebica_2

Cure bravo za uspiješne preglede, nek se tako samo nastavi!
TOMISLAVA kako si nam ti, ništa se ne javljaš (iako te ja potajno čitam na jednom drugom forumu :Smile:  ), želim ti da sve prođe brzo i uspješno i da se uskoro maziš sa svojim bebicama!

----------


## prag

> Trbušaste moje, zna li koja od vas o streptokoku grupe B http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme...oca/05_bhs.asp ? Čitala sam prije par dana u What to Expect When You're Expecting da je kod njih normalna praksa da se trudnice testiraju na to i jednostavno sam pomislila da je to neka različita praksa kod Amera. No danas na kavici s trudnom frendicom kaže ona meni da će se u trećem tromjesečju testirati na to (radi se neki bris, čini mi se). Jel koja od vas to radila ili zna da će raditi i jeste li čule što o tome?


valamala pitala sam jučer mog gin u vezi ovog testa i rekao je da se radi mjesec prije termina. u slučaju da ga imaš može porod biti vaginalni samo se uzima antibiotik u toku poroda da ne pređe na bebicu  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

*Kordice* uvijek se raznježim kad vidim tvoj avatar  :Smile:  Kako se osjećaš noseći trojke? Kakav ti je trbušćić?

----------


## ValaMala

> valamala pitala sam jučer mog gin u vezi ovog testa i rekao je da se radi mjesec prije termina. u slučaju da ga imaš može porod biti vaginalni samo se uzima antibiotik u toku poroda da ne pređe na bebicu


Hej, baš super da si se sjetila!  :Smile:

----------


## kordica

> *Kordice* uvijek se raznježim kad vidim tvoj avatar  Kako se osjećaš noseći trojke? Kakav ti je trbušćić?


dobro se osjećam, prihvatila sam situaciju i sad sam vesela, pogotovo kad sam ih vidla na uzv kak su lijepi  :Smile:  

trbuh mi je negdje kao u 20 t jednoplodne trudnoće

neznam dal smijem stavit sliku ovdje? ili ima neka druga tema za to?

----------


## nina70

Šta sliku sa UZV? Mislim da možeš. Dakle, pokretna si. Ne moraš skroz mirovati? Znaš, ja sam pred i za vrijeme postupka razmišljala o višeplodnim trudnoćama i totalno sam promjenila mišljenje. Hoću reći, nekad me nije oduševljavala pomisao na blizance, ali sada mislim da je to super....samo da se žena dobro osjeća (što i tebi od srca želim). Što se tiče trbuha moj je ogroman a nisam bucka. Od početka sam trbušasta, našla sam objašnjenje: uski bokovi i kralježnica na unutra, a možda i plodova voda???

----------


## kordica

> Šta sliku sa UZV? Mislim da možeš. Dakle, pokretna si. Ne moraš skroz mirovati? Znaš, ja sam pred i za vrijeme postupka razmišljala o višeplodnim trudnoćama i totalno sam promjenila mišljenje. Hoću reći, nekad me nije oduševljavala pomisao na blizance, ali sada mislim da je to super....samo da se žena dobro osjeća (što i tebi od srca želim). Što se tiče trbuha moj je ogroman a nisam bucka. Od početka sam trbušasta, našla sam objašnjenje: uski bokovi i kralježnica na unutra, a možda i plodova voda???


ma sliku trbuha :D

ne moram strogo mirovat, al naravno nesmijem dizat teško, dugo hodat, stajat... ugl. reko je dr. da sve kaj osjetim da ne mogu da ne radim. a  nemam baš kaj doma radit, uglavnom ležim, malo na komp i par koraka do kuhinje ili kupaone. recimo kad idem na bus, imam 10 min do stanice, umorim se i počne me bolit tak da to više ne smijem.

----------


## nina70

Haha, sliku trbuha biš stavila. Ma ja mislim da može. Moj je smješan pa vam ga neću pokazat  :Smile:   Samo se ti čuvaj. Nadam se da nećeš morati strogo mirovati. Ja se s jednom mrvom brzo umaram jedino mi šetnja paše, a dugo stajanje na mjestu me baca u očaj.

----------


## ValaMala

Daj, daj link na slikicu!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## andream

Kordice, čekamo slikicu...
Inače ja noć nisam prespavala zbog boli u već liječenom zubu pod krunom, tako da sam od danas kod doca na liječenju zubnih kanala. Sad mi je to trenutno veća briga od eventualnih trudničkih boljki. Srećom pa smo krenuli s liječenjem na vrijeme, tko zna kako bi završilo, a ne piju mi se baš antibiotici sada.

----------


## kordica

bit će slika uskoro, čim se trbuh još malo zaokruži  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Cure, pa gdje ste, spava li se zimski san?
Zna li tko, utječe li prehlada i bol u grlu na krvnu sliku? trebala bih vaditi KKS i OGTT a stalno odgađam jer muči me i bolna upala grla popraćena sekretom, kako iz nosa tako i iz grla. Dr mi nije za sada htjela dati antibiotike nego samo kapi za nos Garasone. Uf očito mi imunitet svakim danom pada sve više...

----------


## kiki30

cure pozdrav  :Smile:  evo nažalost još ne pripadam ovdje ali samo sam htjela pitat ima kakve novosti od naše makice.. gledala sam postove pa vidim da je već neko vrijeme nema..

----------


## alma_itd

Na vrijednosti secera ti nece uticati prehlada,ali na KKS hoce,narocito ako je bakterijska upala,odmah ti je sedimentacija ubrzana a imaces i malo leukocita povisenih.

----------


## Bluebella

Pdobala sam na temi nakon transfera pa nisam dobila bas neke odgovore, pa da probam i ovdje  :Smile: 
iz potpisa se vidi stanje moje bete koje nije bas najbolje i k tome stalno krvarim. mpo doktor mi je povecao dozu utrica na svakih 6h po dvije, ali izgleda da ni to ne pomaze i dalje krvarim.
Novu betu idem vaditi u utorak, pa me zanima dali je itko imao slicnu situacju... brine me to

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam na zalost imala 2 puta takvu situaciju(oba puta je bio transfer nakon stimulacije).Meni je beta bila pozitivna kao sto vidis iz mog potpisa,ali se nije pravilno duplala(kod tebe se poduplala pravilno pa to daje vise nade).I kod mene je bilo mrljavljenje,smedjkasto,pa crveno,pa krv sa nekim komadicima,a beta i dalje raste,ali nepravilno(vadila sam je svaka dva dana).Svo to vrijeme sam koristila utrice,ali sam ih pocela piti,jer nije bilo efekta da ih stavljam kad sve bude na ulosku za pola sata.Agonija je trajala svaki put po nekih 20-tak dana i onda kad beta pocne padati ja odahnem.To sto krvaris(a pises da nije cista krv nego nesto svijetlo) je mozda rezultat krvarenja iz nekog naprslog kapilara,a mozda je i hematom neki pa krvaris.Po meni je beta najbolji pokazatelj stanja,sve dok se pravilno dupla nade ima.Nastavi sa terapijom kao sto ti je dr. rekao i cekaj utorak,nema ti druge, i pokusaj da mirujes,ako je krvarenje zbog hematoma mirovanje ti moze samo pomoci.Ja sam jednom imala tako jake bolove i krvarenje da sam se uplasila da nije mozda vanmatericna trudnoca(jer je beta i dalje rasla),uradili su mi UZ i vidjelo se da je endometrij tanak,da nema hematoma ni nista slicno,a luda beta je i dalje rasla :Rolling Eyes: dva dana nakon toga je pocela padati.Sretno u utorak :Yes:

----------


## KLARA31

> Pdobala sam na temi nakon transfera pa nisam dobila bas neke odgovore, pa da probam i ovdje 
> iz potpisa se vidi stanje moje bete koje nije bas najbolje i k tome stalno krvarim. mpo doktor mi je povecao dozu utrica na svakih 6h po dvije, ali izgleda da ni to ne pomaze i dalje krvarim.
> Novu betu idem vaditi u utorak, pa me zanima dali je itko imao slicnu situacju... brine me to


u kojem si tt? ja sam prokrvarila u 7tt i nisam stala do 12tt,naizmjence smeđe i krv,a znalo je tu bit krvi baš ono kao stvari,sad sam u 19tt,sve ok,bio je hematom,znači i ja sam pod utrogestanima krvarila

----------


## Bluebella

Klara31, danas mi je 17dnt.... 
vidjet ću u utorak, samo se treba strpiti..... 
tješe me primjeri cura koje su imale isto a sad imaju veliku bušu  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

još jedno pitanje  :Smile: 
stavljam utriće svakih 6h po dva, a imam osječaj da sve izađe van sa krvi...
dali bi možda trebala pitati doktora da ih uzimam oralno, jer mi se čini da kad ih stavljam vaginalno sve izađe van.

----------


## KLARA31

meni je rečeno kada krvarim da ih popijem,a čim stane a dođe mi ura za stavit da ih stavim,također kada ide smeđe da ih isto stavim,sretno! nema ti druge nego sačekat betu

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam prvi put kad mi je bilo krvarenje stavljala utrice vaginalno i nervirala se sto sve izadje vani nakon pola sata,a onda su mi cure ovdje na forumu rekle da ih pijem,na zalost vec je bilo kasno.Kad sam se drugi put nasla u istom ''sosu'' pitala sam dr. mogu li piti utrogestan,i rekao je da pijem sve dok imam krvarenje.Mislim da je najbolje da nazoves sutra dr. i pitas mozes li ih piti(s obzirom da ti je prilicno velika doza,jer pijes svakih 6 sati,bolje se posavjetuj sa dr.

----------


## Bluebella

> Ja sam prvi put kad mi je bilo krvarenje stavljala utrice vaginalno i nervirala se sto sve izadje vani nakon pola sata,a onda su mi cure ovdje na forumu rekle da ih pijem,na zalost vec je bilo kasno.Kad sam se drugi put nasla u istom ''sosu'' pitala sam dr. mogu li piti utrogestan,i rekao je da pijem sve dok imam krvarenje.Mislim da je najbolje da nazoves sutra dr. i pitas mozes li ih piti(s obzirom da ti je prilicno velika doza,jer pijes svakih 6 sati,bolje se posavjetuj sa dr.


sutra ću ga nazvati, noćas u 2h ću si staviti vaginalno jer ionako ležim tako da ne mogu van (dok mirujem ništa ne curi) a ujutro u 8 ću popiti, pa ću ga nazvati da vidim kako dalje. vjerojatno će me vratiti na svakih 8h po 2 oralno.... 

misliš da je tebi beta počela padati zbog nedostatka progesterona?

----------


## miga24

Meni su isto rekli da kad krvarim pijem utrogestane.

----------


## ValaMala

Slažem se, kada se krvari, pa skroz dok ne prestane i ono samo smeđe, utriće treba piti, a ne stavljati vaginalno. Draga, nadam se da je to zaista samo neki hematom. Kao što vidiš, puno nas je ovdje imalo hematome i dosta jaka krvarenja, pa je sve završilo dobro. Bitno je samo da miruješ i pokušaš mirno čekati. Držimo fige!

----------


## alma_itd

> sutra ću ga nazvati, noćas u 2h ću si staviti vaginalno jer ionako ležim tako da ne mogu van (dok mirujem ništa ne curi) a ujutro u 8 ću popiti, pa ću ga nazvati da vidim kako dalje. vjerojatno će me vratiti na svakih 8h po 2 oralno.... 
> 
> misliš da je tebi beta počela padati zbog nedostatka progesterona?


Mislim da je meni beta pocela padati jer je jednostavno prestalo dalje razvijanje(od pocetka se beta nije pravilno duplala i to je kod mene bio svaki put problem).U ovom zadnjem uspjesnom transferu sam pocela sa Fraxiparinom i Aspirinom i eto ''upalilo je'',da li je razlog ranijih neuspjelih postupaka bio moj snizeni S protein,neznam,ja se nadam da jeste,jer onda znam sta mi je ciniti kad opet nekad budem htjela trudnocu.

----------


## Inesz

drage cure, molim vas ako je neka od vas bila u petrovoj radi obrade trombofilije da minapiše koliko dana se bude u bolnici ili se možda orada vrši u dnevnoj bolnici.
ja imam gotove nalaze genetike, potein S, protein C, Lac i osnovne kolagulacijeske pretrage.
radi dvije mutacije i proteina S na donjoj granici, prof. Đ. će me primiti sutra na PT1, pa ako bi mi koja od vas mogla napisati kako to izgleda, bila bih vam zavlana.
hvala!

----------


## KLARA31

bluebella pogledaj potpis od Inesz, ima nade  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> bluebella pogledaj potpis od Inesz, ima nade


već ga napamet znam  :Smile: 
InesZ je moj uzor  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Bluebella, od srca ti želim da sve bude u redu. Da budeš trudna i sretna nakon ovog straha kojeg prolaziš i kojeg jako razumijem, gotovo da tvoj strah i sama  osjećam.

Za betu kakva je bila moja postoji razlog kojeg mi je objasnio doc. M. Kos kod kojeg sam bila na drugom pregledu i kasnije u razgovoru inženjerka iz endokrinološkog laboratorija Sestara milosrdnica.

U početku dok nisam otišla na prvi pregled, a on je bio tek 26 dan nakon transfera, nitko na ovakvu betu nije davao previše nade, uglavnom dr je bilo važno da ne bude vanmaterična, a na biokemijsku se gledalo kao na puno manje zlo. 
Međutim, svi su govorili-nastaviti sa terapijom.
Nakon prve dvije bete, vrijednosti su i dalje bile niske, ali su glavnom pokazivale pravilan porast.
26 dnt, na prvom pregledu dr T. iz VG našao je uredan nalaz gestacijske i žumančane vrećice, a 5 dana kasnije na 2. pregledu doc M. K. našao je uz gestacijsku, žumančanu v. i embrionalni odjek od 4 mm. 
Ali na drugom pregledu nađen je i sa cijele lijeve strane gestacijske vrećice stari, organizirani hematom-32x18x12mm.
Hematom je dakle zauzimao cijelu lijevu stranu gestacijske vrećice, ali na sreću, taj hematom nije oštetio stanice trofoblastnog prstena koji okružuje gestacijsku vrećicu i omogućava impalntaciju, rast i razvoj embrija.
Te stanice trofoblasta normalno su se razvijale, omogućavale embriju da preživi i stvarale su normalnu količinu hormona bhcg, ali hematom je radio fizičku barijeru i nije dopuštao da bhcg normalno prelazi u moju cirkulaciju, tako da se analizom hormona bhcg u mojoj krvi on i nije mogao detektirati u dovoljnoj količini i pravilnoj dinamici.

Sretno draga B.

----------


## KLARA31

Zanimljivo, i ja sam imala hematom,a jako visoku betu,valjda zato što je poviše gestacijske bio pa nije smetao u tom slučaju kao tebi. Baš lijepo šta su ti to lipo razložili i šta su se potrudili nać uzrok.

----------


## Bluebella

curke baš ste mi super ... sutra će sve biti jasnije.....
hvala vam svima  :Smile:

----------


## sany 7

Pozdrav

imam jedno pitanje. Do kada bi se najkasnije trebalo čuti srce

----------


## KLARA31

Ne znam,nisam nikada to pitala gin. ali sam na forumu jednom čitala da je cura pisala da se čulo tek u 7tt i da je sve završilo dobro,mada su joj govorili da neće na dobro.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*bluebella* željno iščekujemo tvoje izvješće s ponovljene bete i vibram za pravilno duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mi smo bili na pregledu danas i dečki su super narasli, jedan ima 2030, a drugi 2040 grama, ja sam skroz zatvorena i oni su i dalje visoko. Čak se jedan malac okrenuo na glavu, pa ćemo možda moć imati i normalan porod. Jako sam sretna zbog vijesti, iako mi je ginica naredila mirovanje još dva tjedna, danas bi samo slavila  :Very Happy:

----------


## lasta

Bravo sumskice za dobre vijesti sa pregleda

----------


## alma_itd

*sumskice* super vijesti,neka samo tako nastave da slusaju i rastu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bebica_2

sumskice bravo, bravo, bravo!!!!još malo i tvoji smotuljci su tu!!!
samo ti miruj i uživaj!

----------


## Bluebella

beta 6,13 
ništa ovaj put....

sad malo odmor, pa nagodinu ponovno.

mislim da mi je daljnji izbor dr. Lučinger (ako se do tada promijeni zakon)

----------


## nea0902

Blubella žao mi je jako  :Sad:  drži se!
Šumskice  :Kiss:  za lipe vijesti s uzv!

----------


## kockica1

veliki pozdrav novim mamama,a svim trudnicama skolosku trudnocu zelim i lagani porod!
imam pitanje bila sam na uzv u 6 tj(od zad nje m),i dr. kaze da je uredu ZV I GV ali otkucaji srca se nisu culi.i sad je mene strah svega sta ce biti,tek mi je novi uzv 7+3. zasto se nase srceko nije culo,jesam rano bila na uzv ili nesto nije uredu??

----------


## patuljchica

> veliki pozdrav novim mamama,a svim trudnicama skolosku trudnocu zelim i lagani porod!
> imam pitanje bila sam na uzv u 6 tj(od zad nje m),i dr. kaze da je uredu ZV I GV ali otkucaji srca se nisu culi.i sad je mene strah svega sta ce biti,tek mi je novi uzv 7+3. zasto se nase srceko nije culo,jesam rano bila na uzv ili nesto nije uredu??


nemoj se brinuti! obzirom da doktori bez obzira na ivf računaju tjedne trudnoće od zm, a ne od dana punkcije (ili transfera), ovdje ti može doći do "pomaka" od par dana, pa ti onda bude prerano za 1. uzv. Mislim da je meni dr. u Pragu rekla da idem na uzv 3 tjedna nakon bete 17dnt. Ja sam malo požurila, pa se isto vidjela ZV i GV, i neka majušna naznaka ploda od 3,7mm, s time da dr. nije mogao biti ziher da li vidi inicijalni odjek ploda, pa mi je rekao neka dođem za tjedan dana, da vidimo srčeko... Tako je i bilo, i evo - sad smo u 34t!  :Smile:  
Pogledaj si točne datume na kalkulatoru na http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ndar&Itemid=89, izaberi si kalkulator po danu punkcije ili transfera, pa ćeš vidjeti do kad se srce mora čuti... Mislim da ti i tamo piše tek u 7 tjednu...
Sretno!

----------


## kockica1

vidila sam ja taj kalkulator,i ako racunam po danu  punkcije ili et vise sam trudna.vidila sam da pise pocetkom  7tj.al citam neke cure i u 6 i malo prije pa me zabrinilo!!ja sam isla 8 dana nakon bete na uzv. hvala patuljchice.ti uvjek imas za mene dobar savjet!!!! pozdrav tebi i maloj bebici tojoj!  :Kiss:

----------


## nina70

Bluebella, baš mi je žao  :Sad: 
Šumsko,  :Very Happy:  za uzv 
Kockice, nadam se da ćeš na slijedećem uzv čuti srčeko  :Heart:

----------


## KLARA31

bluebella bit će više sreće sljedeći put  :Love: 
sumskovoce super,lijepe vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

hvala vam cure! Bluebella znam kako ti je, nek te tjesi da mnogima postupak nakon biokemijske bude uspjesan, meni je bio. Alma se malo vise namucila i na kraju isto uspjela. Tako ces i ti!

----------


## Darkica

Voćkice, bravo za mamu i dečkiće!  :Smile:

----------


## prag

sumskovoce bravo za uzv! 
Bluebella jako mi je žao! nemoj se predavati, drži se uz tebe smo!
kockice, nemoj se brinuti, možda je to granica, npr dan dva prerano..možda bi se sutra čulo..strpi se do sljedećeg pregleda, tad će sigurno biti!

----------


## mirna26

samo da javim..moje mučnine su napokon završile i sada mogu uživati...
želim svima nama dosadnu i školsku trudnoću i šaljem puno pozitivnie energije u to ime :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nety

kockica meni se isto skoro ništa nije vidjelo sa 6 tj pa su me narucili u 7+2 i imali smo maleno  :Smile:  Iako ja idem ponovno sad nakon 10 dana kod soje dr privatno da mi i ona sve vidi i pokaze jer meni moj dr na pitanje dali se cuje reko posprdno da se nista necujeTime je mislio u stilu kako sam ja glupa vj i da se netreba cuti nego vidjeti I nije mi ni pokazao a ja to zelim vidjeti Ja cekam 8 godina da dozivim plus na testu i naravno da zelim da mi netko kaze Cestitam mama imate srceko a ne da mi samoo napise u trudnicku knjizicu i aj bok a ja nek poslije pitam cure po netu kaj znaci koja rijec

----------


## kockica1

*nety* tako mi je i samoj ja sam bila u soc.ginekologa i odmah me uzasno prepao.u stilu sve je uredu plodna vrecica,zv,al necuje se srceko pa nije za jeeee.ovako mi je rekao.ja samo sto nisam pocela plakati.al od sad idem privatno,jer i tada sam odmah bila kod privatnika da mi objasni.dr nemaju ni malo srca prema nama mpo trudnicama,jer neznaju kolika je to muka i bol.nadam se za2 dana da ce sve biti uredu. hvala vam cure na savjetima,draze mi je vas citat od bilo cega!!velika potpora
p.s ja jos nemam nikakvih mucnina,ni ista,pa sam u strahu. i jel vama na pocetku jajnici radili svoje,ja imam osjecaj ka da rade,ili je to zbog moje HS.jer sam jos dosta napuhana i jajnici su nateceni.

----------


## nety

Kockica Ja sam 8 tj po njihovom 6 po mojem trudna i od mucnine ni m Samo zgaravica i napuhnutost Meni Petrova vodi jer sma tamo isla u mpo i tamo mi moj Mpo dr sve vodi i dalje ali ipak ja idem privatno To je dr koja je inace isto u Petrovoj i kod koje sam ja privatno išla i koja je drito u glavu bacila cinjenicu ..Nemate sta cekati javite e u Petrovu na odjel i eto nas sad smo trudni :Smile: 
Ne samo sto oni nemaju srca njima je tamo ogromna guzva it i si ko na traci , daleko od toga da nemislim da oni nisu strucni..da nisu nebi bili tamo di jesi ali ipak bi voljela mrvicu vise paznje da se obrati na mene Nemoj se smao opterecivati Trdnoca traje 9 j i nemozeš ih provesti u strahu I mene ponekad uhvati strah dali ce sve biti ok dali cu uspijeti do kraja izgurati dali je bebe ok..milion pitanja i strahova ali se nedam Trudim se ne zamarati Vjeruj da ce biti dobro i biti ce Ti nista nemozes uciniti da sprijecis ista tako da samo sve 4 u zrak ,tanjur pred sebe tv na on  :Smile:  i uzivaj

----------


## kockica1

meni ni nije reka u kojem sam tjednu,nego sam ja to sama na ivf kalendar racunala.nisam ja svaki dan u strahu,vec sad kad se blizi uzv,jer za 2 dana sam narucena. a citala sam ode neke cure su dosta ranije cule srce,pa meni nervoza.inace nisam panicar,vec sta ima bit bit ce.valjda se sve okrene kad udes u drugo stanje :D

----------


## nety

Prvi dan zadjne menstruacije ti se racuna kao prvi dan trudnoce Ti si sama izracunaj od dana transfera do danas koliko je to tjedana da imas realnije stanje Ja idem danas i apsolutno te razumijem Uvijek postoji starh i nervoza kako ce biti i dali je sve ok Ja se uvijek trudim pozitivno razmisljati iako je to tesko jer to je stvarno drugo stanje  :Smile:  Ja najrade nebi nikom ni rekla da sma trudna od starha da se nekaj ne dogodi  :Smile:

----------


## kockica1

onda sam ja danas 7+4 trudna,a ako gledam od zadnje m onda sam 7+1 nije neka razlika.nadam se samo da ce me u petak obradovati na uzv. i tebi zelim srecu danas na uzv,da vidis sve sto moras i da prode uredu

----------


## nety

> onda sam ja danas 7+4 trudna,a ako gledam od zadnje m onda sam 7+1 nije neka razlika.nadam se samo da ce me u petak obradovati na uzv. i tebi zelim srecu danas na uzv,da vidis sve sto moras i da prode uredu


Ma bez brige iti ce sve ok Hvala ti javim se i ti javi da se skupa veselimo

----------


## prag

kockice, meni je dr Mardešić rekao da prvi dan trudnoće je 14 dana prije punkcije donorke i oplodnje ( to obave istog dana ) ( transfer je bio 4 dana iza ali to nema veze kad je 3 ili 4 ili 5 dan, bitno je dan oplodnje ). Tako se složio i moj ginekolog koji me vodi. To se naravno ne poklapa s prvim danom zadnje menstruacije jer mi je m. bila npr 5.5. a kad oduzmem 14 dana od oplodnje izađe 12.5. možda sam ti pomogla s ovim... :Smile:

----------


## miga24

Nama je srčeko prokucalo sa 7+nešto sitno, a trudnoću mi računaju od prvog dana zadnje menstruacije. Kak kod prirodnjaka tak nek bude i kod nas. Danas eto 10 tjedana i čekamo ponovno ultrazvuk...Zadnji je bio taj kada smo vidli srčeko. Sada sam već jako nestrpljiva jer već 4 tjedna nemam blage što se u meni događa i da li je sve ok...Zna me uhvatit neka panika - kao što ako više ne kuca...a onda si vidim bušu (mršavica sam pa se brzo počelo vidjeti), pa me to onda nekako smiri. Ali opet...Nikako dočekati taj ponedjeljak!

----------


## kockica1

prag meni je isto  od dana transvera ili od punkcije.A dr Mardesic je meni rekao da idem 10 dana iza bete na uzv,a ja 8 dana.i meni je sad ajme muka,jesam ja falila ili?nadam se da taj koji dan ima veze zasto se srceko nije culo. a valjda  da sta nije uredu dr bi me za 2 dana narucio ponovo,a ne za 10. prag kad vidim sta si ti sveprosla i nekukas,obecajem da necu ni ja vise!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## nety

> Nama je srčeko prokucalo sa 7+nešto sitno, a trudnoću mi računaju od prvog dana zadnje menstruacije. Kak kod prirodnjaka tak nek bude i kod nas. Danas eto 10 tjedana i čekamo ponovno ultrazvuk...Zadnji je bio taj kada smo vidli srčeko. Sada sam već jako nestrpljiva jer već 4 tjedna nemam blage što se u meni događa i da li je sve ok...Zna me uhvatit neka panika - kao što ako više ne kuca...a onda si vidim bušu (mršavica sam pa se brzo počelo vidjeti), pa me to onda nekako smiri. Ali opet...Nikako dočekati taj ponedjeljak!


Miga tako je i meni bilo Ja sad s uzv sve sam vidjela malu glavicu malo tjelesce i pocele su rasti male rukice i nogice i srceko ide tik tik tik  :Smile:  Sad sam mirna jer mi je receno beba je super :Heart:

----------


## ValaMala

Kako je prekrasno čitati naše nove trudnice! Samo da vas sve zagrlim! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mirna26

> Kako je prekrasno čitati naše nove trudnice! Samo da vas sve zagrlim!


hehe da to baš i ja pomislila...
kockica..mojoj frendici kucalo srce tek krajem 7 tt.a čuj možda taj tvoj ginić ima neki najslabiji uzv..obično slabiji jedva mjere i veličinu..a kamo li neke detalje....privatnici obično imaju jače uzv...ja sam sa 12tt otišla privatno i vijdelo se puuuuuno toga što moja soc gina nemre ni sanjat... :Wink:

----------


## KLARA31

> Kako je prekrasno čitati naše nove trudnice! Samo da vas sve zagrlim!


potpisujem!!

sve smo mi strepile dok čujemo srce,zato je meni prvi uzv poslije poz.bete bio za 14 dana
sve mi trbušaste znamo kako se osjećate  :Smile:

----------


## prag

> prag meni je isto  od dana transvera ili od punkcije.A dr Mardesic je meni rekao da idem 10 dana iza bete na uzv,a ja 8 dana.i meni je sad ajme muka,jesam ja falila ili?nadam se da taj koji dan ima veze zasto se srceko nije culo. a valjda  da sta nije uredu dr bi me za 2 dana narucio ponovo,a ne za 10. prag kad vidim sta si ti sveprosla i nekukas,obecajem da necu ni ja vise!!!!!


kockice mislim da me nisi razumjela kako je meni dr Mardešić rekao. punkcija i oplodnja se dogode isti dan a transfer 3 ili 4 ili nekad 5 dan iza toga. kako punkcija i oplodnja mogu biti u širokom rasponu dana od početka m.( npr prosjek je od 14-17 dana od početka m.  ali nije uvijek pravilo pa je meni m. bio 5.5. a punkcija i oplodnja donorke 26.5. što je 21 dan od početka mog m. ) onda dr uzimaju po logici normalnih ciklusa i prirodne trudnoće da se oplodnja događa 14-tog dana od početka menzesa. e po toj logici oduzimaju od oplodnje 14 dana da se dobije ''prvi '' dan menzesa. tako je meni po njihovom obračunu to 12.5. a ja menzes dobila 5.5. 
nadam se da ti sad nisam zakomplicirala ovim pojašnjenjem. 

uglavnom da ti kažem, nemoj se brinuti, to može biti da je dan-dva gore dolje i da se dogodilo da ti je sutradan počelo kucati..
sljedeći put ćeš ga čuti i vjeruj da će ti biti najljepši događaj u životu, mala mrva na ekranu a puslira neka mala točka u njoj zvana srce! 
i čuj koliko god da ti kažem nemoj se brinuti, znam da nije lako se ne brinuti, sve smo mi to prošli, sve živimo za sljedeći uzv. a dobro je rekao moj muž, sve je u nekom čekanju, čekaš betu, čekaš prvi uzv, čekaš srce, čekaš mjerenja nuhalnog nabora, razvoj, pa si sretan kad počne dobivati udove i kad možeš jasno vidjeti glavicu, pa čekaš anomaly scan, pa čekaš da je/ga vidiš na 3D itd itd..
no sikiriki , opusti se, trudna si i uživaj što možeš više s svojim mužićem!pozz

----------


## andream

potpisujem i ja valu.
a ispada da zapravo više manje cijelu trudnoću strepimo ma kako zapravo ona bila blažena i lijepa, na početku su to otkucaji, kasnije možda sitnije boljke kao što mene sada npr lovi pad imuniteta. na kraju sam ipak zbog bakterijske upale grla od jučer završila na Sumamedu, nekako ga i loše podnašam zbog probave, ali i ide na bolje pa ajde, nekako ću pretrpit. Morala sam odgodit i pregled jer ovaj tjedan neću niti vaditi krvnu sliku, bit će da je katastrofalna.

----------


## nea0902

Potpisujem i ja Valu  :Smile:  a potpisujem i andream  :Grin:  i nadodajem da je to tek početak naših briga  :Cool:  
Tako sam prije nekih misec ipo strepila od anomaly scan, ležim u krevetu i buljim u plafon i misli lete i lete ... i brinem se ... i padne mi napamet, više nikada neću "prazne glave" leći u krevet  :Grin:

----------


## Sumskovoce

slazem se da je mpo trudnoca puna strepnji. Evo mene pri kraju, a strepim da ne dodje do ranijeg poroda,da me ne uhvati nespremnu, da li ce sve proc ok, carski ili prirodno, hocemo li dojit...sto misli...

----------


## kockica1

*nety*bravo za tvoju mrvicu,tako slatko.
*prag* razumila sam te sto si htjela reci,a meni je razlika 3 dana samo od punkcije(oplodnje),kad oduzmem 14 dana.meni je punkcija bila na 11 dana iza M.
mrzim sva ova cekanja.samo sam ja tek pocela pa nemam se buniti,ali ipak su nakraju slatka cekanja.

----------


## KLARA31

trebam li čime tretirati herpes na usni? ili ga ostavit na miru,baš je gadan,čak se i proširio od prije 2 dana

----------


## pretorija

Klara
za herpes moj dr mi je savjetovao da ne koristim nis da ce proc i prosao je za nekih 5 dana.

----------


## kockica1

citala sam na forumu da virulex se nesmi u trudnoci,a ima u dm-a mast jedna herpasin se zove to bi trebalo provjeriti.ali odma prode

----------


## Sumskovoce

pretorija cestitam draga! Daj nam malo detalja-kako je bilo na porodu, beba, ma svega nam napisi!

----------


## nea0902

Klara samo cinkovu mast, ja sam ga imala prije jedno misec dana još mi je fleka poviše usnice  :Sad: 
Nikakvi virolex i tako to ... u ljekarnu ako odeš i pitaš daju jedino cinkovu mast. Ali i s njom pažljivo tretiraj samo površinu herpesa jer stvarno osuši kožu  :Sad:

----------


## miga24

> trebam li čime tretirati herpes na usni? ili ga ostavit na miru,baš je gadan,čak se i proširio od prije 2 dana


Ja upravo prije par dana riješila taj problem. Kupi si u ljekarni Herpehin stick od Dietpharma. To ti je ko labelo koje se maže ujutro i navečer i smiju ga koristiti trudnice. A preko dana si stavi tonu kaladonta na herpes i to je to. Meni je ta kobinacija puno pomogla. Kaladont ga isuši preko dana a onda si namažeš navečer i ujutro čim se probudiš taj Herpehin i on zalječi. Je da košta 48 kn ali ja jako zadovoljna.

----------


## Mojca

> pretorija cestitam draga! Daj nam malo detalja-kako je bilo na porodu, beba, ma svega nam napisi!


Pretorija, čestitke! 
I mene zanima...  :Smile:  Kako se snalaziš?

----------


## Sela

Curke moze malo ohrabrenja?Usla sam u 13.tj i pocetnu dozu Utrogestana od 600mg bih trebala poceti smanjivati na 400mg,medjutim
znam da su neke cure i do 20og tj pa i dalje na Utrogestanu pa me zanima kako se odredi da netko mora koristiti hormonsku terapiju duze od
uobicajenog perioda.Mene je momentalno jednostavno strah smanjiti dnevnu dozu i jos se drzim na 600mg.
I jos jedno glupsasto pitanjce,mozda nije za ovaj pdf,ali...muci me da li trudnice smiju sjediti na vrucim tramvajskim stolicama?
Dosla zima,ja uglavnom na sve preglede klipsem lokalnim prijevozom i par puta mi je puno znacilo sjest u tramvaju,ali...to grije...
Kazu da se trudnice ne smiju kupati u pretoploj vodi,da se ne smije zagrijavati donji dio trbuha(il sam krivo pokopcala?),pa ovo mi
je onda jos gore...A prazne stolice tako mame...
*Pretorija* sreco,cestitke!!

----------


## lasta

Sela ja sam bila u 14-tom tt kada sam pocela smanjivati dozu utrica na 3x1. Rekla je dr da cemo polako smanjivati i da se previse ne brinem oko toga.1.12 idem na sljedeci pregled tada cu vidjeti kako ce mi dalje odrediti da pijem,a po kojem kriteriju oni odlucuju nemam pojma.
A sto se tice stolica grijanih to ti neznam,znam samo da su meni uvijek branili da sjedim na toplom(termo peci) zbog hemeroida.

----------


## lasta

Ma zavali se onako na bok :Grin:

----------


## pretorija

Drage moje
Da je vremena pisala bi ja,ali vremena vise nema bas za pisanje :Wink: 
Porod je bio jako nezaboravan sve je islo brzo rodila sam na carski u spinalnoj anes. neki vele da nis ne osjete ja jesam to kopanje  po trbuhu to sam osjetila 
ali iscekivanje dragog lica to sve ublazi.
Moj sincic je dosao na svijet jako glasan derao se is petnih zila, to kad sam cula jako sretna sam bila i nis vise nije bilo vazno samo taj plac :Zaljubljen: 

Doma smo dosli 4 dan u bolnici je bio samnom odma drugi dan cim su mi izvadili kateter a i prvi dan su ga dovozili i bio je kod mene veci dio dana samo kad bi plakao ja bi ih zvala da ga uzmu zbog hrane ili presvlacenja.
Mlijeko nisam imala odma tek je doslo 3 dan i to uz pomoc tableta koje su za depresiju ali nus pojava im je nadolazenje mlijeka.
Jos uvijek ih uzimam ali isto nemam dovoljno i moram dodavat adaptirano,sta mi tesko pada
Vec smo se naucili bit na rukama sta nije dobro,ali to je zbog grceva koji su jako rano poceli vec sa 10 dana i jos uvijek traju i vele do 3mjeseca da ce ih bit.
Najvise voli spavat na meni cim ga stavim u krevetic nakon par min plac i ja ga opet uzmem i tako.
Svi vele da male bebe samo jedu i spavaju bome moja beba nije takva nekad ne spava po 3 sata i vise a nekad zaspi samo na pola ure i vecinom mi je   kad na rukama nije dobro za mene znam ali sta cu kad ga nemorem pustit da place.

To vam je to zasada inace svaki dan je laksi od prethodnog jer svaki dan nesto naucim o mojoj bebi pa mi je lakse razumit njegove potrebe.
Rez mi je zarastao brzo.
Pusa svima od mene i mog pisulinca :Zaljubljen:

----------


## pretorija

Hvala Sela
 sta se tice turogestana mene je isto bilo strah prestat po onome sta mi je Mirna napisala.
Ja sam bila na crinone gel na svoju odluku sam produzila do 14t na istoj dozi 2x1 pa sam tek u 15t smanjila na 1crinone pa sam i posle toga bila na utricima 2ili 3 tjedna koje sam naravno smanjivala svaki tjedan po 1 utric manje.
To sjedenje na toplom bolje izbjegavaj i ja  bih se isto bojala sad ja neznam koliko su te stolice tople.

----------


## đurđa76

> Curke moze malo ohrabrenja?Usla sam u 13.tj i pocetnu dozu Utrogestana od 600mg bih trebala poceti smanjivati na 400mg,medjutim
> znam da su neke cure i do 20og tj pa i dalje na Utrogestanu pa me zanima kako se odredi da netko mora koristiti hormonsku terapiju duze od
> uobicajenog perioda.Mene je momentalno jednostavno strah smanjiti dnevnu dozu i jos se drzim na 600mg.
> I jos jedno glupsasto pitanjce,mozda nije za ovaj pdf,ali...muci me da li trudnice smiju sjediti na vrucim tramvajskim stolicama?
> Dosla zima,ja uglavnom na sve preglede klipsem lokalnim prijevozom i par puta mi je puno znacilo sjest u tramvaju,ali...to grije...
> Kazu da se trudnice ne smiju kupati u pretoploj vodi,da se ne smije zagrijavati donji dio trbuha(il sam krivo pokopcala?),pa ovo mi
> je onda jos gore...A prazne stolice tako mame...
> *Pretorija* sreco,cestitke!!


Sela draga,doktor koji ti vodi trudnoću treba odlučiti kako i do kad sa utrićima.Moja doktorica je prihvatila preporuku sa otpusnog pisma tako da sam ja jedna od rijetkih koja će utriće koristiti do 32 tjedna(još 10 tjedana),ali sam sad na smanjenoj dozi 2x1,i nije me briga,da ih baš moram stavljat do kraja,neka.Šta su tebi napisali na otpusnom pismu?
Što se tiče tramvaja mislim da ti nemre baš naštetit jer to ionako nisu neke vožnje od sat-dva,a kažu da beba voli što mami paše,kritično razdoblje si fala Bogu već prošla,opusti se i uživaj maximalno u trudnoći

----------


## Sela

Prihvaca i moj doc sve sa otpusnog pisma i kaze da se nece mijesati,ali na otpusnom pise da se po potrebi moze produziti blabla...
Ja se pitam kako se definira ta potreba?
Pisat cu sutra u Prag pa da me dr oslobodi vjerovatno neutemeljenog straha od smanjivanja doze..

----------


## frka

Sela, nemoj se nista brinuti - vecina dr-a uzimanje utrica poslije 1. tromjesecja smatra nepotrebnim jer je posteljica preuzela ulogu lucenja progesterona. znaci bebi se NISTA ne moze dogoditi kad prekines s njima! neki smatraju da produljeno uzimanje utrica smanjuje sanse prijevremenog poroda, ali pitanje je kakav zapravo to ima efekt s obzirom na to da organizam sam luci progesteron... ma slobodno smanjuj terapiju kako su ti i napisali i nista ne brini - sve ce biti OK!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Lua

Za početak pozdrav svima na ovom pdf-u.....
....još ovdje nisam pisala,nekako me bilo strah...  :Grin: 
Htjela sam se nadovezati za Utrogestan-meni su i moja prim. gin i mpo dr rekli da do 12 tj koristim i samo postepeno onda prestajem...

----------


## Mojca

Pretorija, 
ne brini ako ti je beba stalno na rukama... nece to vječno trajati.  :Smile:  Pruži mu to ako on to traži, za koju godinu će te odgurivati od sebe kad ga budeš htjela poljubiti, znaš kako to ide... koristi priliku za maženje i mariniranje u ljubavi.  :Wink:  

Sela, ja sam na Utrićima bila do 16 tt, a onda na Dupahastoneu do 20 tt. Postoji istraživanje koje tvrdi da to spriječava prijeveremni porod. Naravno, postoji i drugo koje ti opovrgava... pa sad ti budi pametan.  :Smile:  Sve ti ovisi koje istraživanje tvoj dr. podržava. 

Cure  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kockica1

pretorija cestitke na tvom malome andelu.uzivaj u njemu i razmazi ga.
*mojca* tvoja curka je najslada bebica,pojela bi je ovako slatku.
a za utrice meni je dr Mardesic u Pragu reka da oni do 8 tjedna,ako je sve uredu,preporucuju. ali da on to prepusta mom ginekologu.a ima i nekoliko cura koje su samo prestale s dozom,bez smanjivanja.sad neznam kako ide to.

----------


## Sela

Fala curke na odgovorima.
*Lua* ni ja bas ne pisem,nekako sam cekala da izguram prvo tromjesecje,ali borme citam naveliko.
Trbusaste  :Kiss:

----------


## mirna26

> Sela, nemoj se nista brinuti - vecina dr-a uzimanje utrica poslije 1. tromjesecja smatra nepotrebnim jer je posteljica preuzela ulogu lucenja progesterona. znaci bebi se NISTA ne moze dogoditi kad prekines s njima! neki smatraju da produljeno uzimanje utrica smanjuje sanse prijevremenog poroda, ali pitanje je kakav zapravo to ima efekt s obzirom na to da organizam sam luci progesteron... ma slobodno smanjuj terapiju kako su ti i napisali i nista ne brini - sve ce biti OK!!!


evo uzela mi je riječi frka....
meni je dr rekao do 12 tt sa utrićima i onda prekidaj...ja pitam dal postepeno? on kaže ma kakvi..da to nema baš nikakve veze i da se nije pokazalo bitnim (njegove riječi).ja sam sada 13+1 i rekla mi je privatna dr sa 12tim tt da uzimam još samo navečer po dva 10tak dana i gotovo.ja nemam nikakvih krvarenja ni brljavljenja tako da je i to razlog možda zašto mi terpiju nisu produžili,nemam nikakvih dodatnih lijekova koje moram piti,nemam nikakvih tegoba niti prijašnjih loših iskustava.ja sam sa 12tt vidjela posteljicu koja se lijepo formirala.a i kaže se daod 13tt posteljica preuzme potpuno ulogu lučenja progesterona.vidjelo mi se i žuto tijelo što znači da sam ga imala cijelo vrijeme.
jedino pitanje koje ja želim pitati,a  netko možda odavde ima iskustva više, je to da mi je posteljica bila položena u 12tt nisko uz unutarnji rub ušća maternice.dr mi nije ništa ama baš niš spominjala,ja to kasnij na nalazu pročitala.pa se mislim da je to normalno s obzirom da je uterus(maternica) maleni i da još dok bude rastao da ce se i posteljica podignuti.pitam zbog sexa jer kao ak je nisko ne smijem se sexat :Sad: ...nemojte mi se smijat već recite koju pametnu :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

čak mi je dr rekla onak začuđujuće...pa kaj još uvijek koristite utriće???bo...a ja ono ..pa da

----------


## patuljchica

*Sela*, ja sam ti utroće uzimala sve do 24 tt. Sa 18 sam smanjila sa 3x2, na 3x1. Kasnije sam smanjivala na 2x1, pa na kraju i prestala. Razumijem tvoj strah, i ja sam još potrošila kutiju do kraja nakon što mi je dr. koja mi prati trudnoću rekla da mogu prestati.  :Smile:  Jednostavno se nisam usudila. Onda sam uzimala samo po jedan kom prije spavanja ... 
Btw, svaki doktor ti ima svoju teoriju, do kad treba uzimati utriće, a i svoja objašnjenja. Ako ti je tako psihički lakše, ti pomalo smanjuj dozu, pa ćeš vidjeti jel se što događa (najvjerovatnije ništa :Smile: ). Uvijek možeš pojačati dozu ak ti se čini da ne reagiraš dobro (naravno, u dogovoru sa dr.). Moja kuma je cijelu trudnoću (povremeno) uzimala kure utrića, na kraju, par tjedana prije poroda i po 800 mg - sve prema uputi doktora. I evo.... sve dobro završilo.
S druge strane, mani su rekli da je moj gestacijski dijabetis možda potaknut i velikom količinom progesterona (dakle, dugim uzimanjem utrića, uz hormon koji moje tijelo prirodno stvara), jer da progesteron negativno utječe na stvaranje inzulina ...
Hmmmm...baš i nisam pomogla, ha? Ali eto... to su ti moja iskustva

----------


## mirna26

pitanje koje ja želim pitati,a netko možda odavde ima iskustva više, je to da mi je posteljica bila položena u 12tt nisko uz unutarnji rub ušća maternice.dr mi nije ništa ama baš niš spominjala,ja to kasnij na nalazu pročitala.pa se mislim da je to normalno s obzirom da je uterus(maternica) maleni i da još dok bude rastao da ce se i posteljica podignuti.pitam zbog sexa jer kao ak je nisko ne smijem se sexat :Sad: ...nemojte mi se smijat već recite koju pametnu :Smile:  ...zanimaju me odgovori onih kojiima je to rano dijagnosticirano kao meni, ne kasnije...šta su vam rekli doktori?jer meni dr nije ništa rekla.

----------


## alma_itd

> pitanje koje ja želim pitati,a netko možda odavde ima iskustva više, je to da mi je posteljica bila položena u 12tt nisko uz unutarnji rub ušća maternice.dr mi nije ništa ama baš niš spominjala,ja to kasnij na nalazu pročitala.pa se mislim da je to normalno s obzirom da je uterus(maternica) maleni i da još dok bude rastao da ce se i posteljica podignuti.pitam zbog sexa jer kao ak je nisko ne smijem se sexat...nemojte mi se smijat već recite koju pametnu ...zanimaju me odgovori onih kojiima je to rano dijagnosticirano kao meni, ne kasnije...šta su vam rekli doktori?jer meni dr nije ništa rekla.


Kad sam bila na pregledu u 18tt bila mi je posteljica jednim dijelom preko usca maternice.Dr. mi je rekla da ce se ona podici kako trudnoca bude odmicala i da ce to potrajati oko 20-tak dana.Preporucila mi je da se ne sagibam jako,da ne nosim tesko,ne pravim nagle pokrete(naglo ustajem ili sjedam) i da se ne sexam.To je bilo prije skoro 8 nedjelja a ja se jos uvijek strogo svega pridrzavam :Laughing: Ovo poslijednje ne prakticiram jos od ET :Ups:

----------


## prag

Sela, 
kao što su već cure navele,  i meni je moj gin. objasnio da posteljica stvara progesteron i da zato je suvišno uzimati poslije 8 tt utrogestan.
Klinika je napisala do 12 tt a od 12 do 14 tt postepeno prekidati. Međutim ovaj moj gin koji je je rekao da je i 8 tt dovoljno je promjenio mišljenje kako sam imala 2x krvarenje pa je rekao zbog predostrožnosti produžiti ...pa sam po njemu uzimala do 13 tt 3x2 a od 13 do 16tt 3x1 i onda sam prestala..i sve prošlo ok. 
tako, slušaj upute dr, ja ne bih na svoju ruku nastavila uzimati ili ne uzimati neki lijek..valjda oni znaju svoj posao..

----------


## mirna26

> Kad sam bila na pregledu u 18tt bila mi je posteljica jednim dijelom preko usca maternice.Dr. mi je rekla da ce se ona podici kako trudnoca bude odmicala i da ce to potrajati oko 20-tak dana.Preporucila mi je da se ne sagibam jako,da ne nosim tesko,ne pravim nagle pokrete(naglo ustajem ili sjedam) i da se ne sexam.To je bilo prije skoro 8 nedjelja a ja se jos uvijek strogo svega pridrzavamOvo poslijednje ne prakticiram jos od ET


ma ti si alma moja legenda i moja pobjednica :Smile: ..hvala ti puno si mi pomogla....iako možda od keksanja ne bi bilo ništa--strah je veći i radije ću trpiti(a da znate da je strašno..tako bih se rado keksnula :Smile: ...kažeš ti alma ne negle pokrete,dizanje teškoga...a ja se sjetim svojih jutanjih napinjanja od povraćanja(iako nemam ujutro što povratiti)...napinjem se jako nekih 3 minute...a pošto sam bila prehlađena,kihala sam 100 puta na dan i puhala nos..to su sve stanja pri kojima raste intraabdominlni tlak što se može približno poistovjetiti sa teškim nošenjem.evo..iskreno nadam se da ce rastom sve biti u redu i da ce se posteljica podignuti.

nisi napisala alma...da li ti se podignula?ili još nisi bila na pregledu od tada?

----------


## Sumskovoce

sela mislim da je postepeno skidanje s utrica najbolja opcija,pa makar samo da ti budes mirna. I ja sam u 12tt prestala i sjecam se da sam se bojala kao i ti. Na kraju je sve ispalo ok.

----------


## alma_itd

Posteljica se podigla i sad je smjestena nazad...A sto se sexa tice...izdrzacu jos malo,kad sam mogla ovoliko...cim se malo ''zaigramo'' bebo pocne da lupa i ja se uplasim :Embarassed:

----------


## Sela

*Patuljchice*  :Kiss: !
Ja imam dosta zdravstvenih poteskoca(ak.upala gusterace,suspektni bilijarni refluks gastritis)koje se ne povlace bas
zadovoljavajuce pa je jedna od teorija isto da ih uzrokuju utrici.Cak je bila i ideja da ih naglo i odmah prestanem uzimati
ako zelim,dr ostavlja na meni da se odlucim da li cu postepeno kao sto kaze Prag ili odjednom.Zaheb sa mojom dg
je taj da ga vecina(svi ) zamjenjuju ili nisu sigurni(moj gastroenterolog)sa trudnickim tegobama(povracanje,dehidracija)
Ionako mi je vrijeme da prestanem uzimati progesteron,pa cu vidjeti situaciju za 2 tjedna.
Svima pozz

----------


## nata

Vezano uz utrogestan - ja sam ga tek u 34.tt prestala koristiti. Do 24.tt sam ga uzimala 3x2, poslije toga mi je smanjena doza na 3x1. Doktorica mi je rekla, da nema potrebe za postepenim smanjivanjem, no ja 
sam to ipak na svoju ruku učinila (zadnjih tjedan dana: 3dana po 2utrogestana i još 4dana po 1utrogestan). Pitale sam svakog ginekologa (a bila sam kod jako puno) do kada je ih korisno uzimati i svaki mi je odgovorio da nema nikakve štetnosti i da u mom slučaju preporučuju uzimanje do 34.tt zbog mioma (da se maternica ne počinje grčiti i da ne izazove prijevremeni porod).

E da, i do 26.tt uzimala sam ih isključivo vaginalno...koja gnjavaža!  :Mad:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## KLARA31

ja sam po uputi doktora Š. utrogestan prestala naglo sa doze 3x2. Nisam osjetila nikakve smetnje radi tog naglog prestanka.  Koristila ga od ET do prestanka krvarenja 12tt.

----------


## đurđa76

> Vezano uz utrogestan - ja sam ga tek u 34.tt prestala koristiti. Do 24.tt sam ga uzimala 3x2, poslije toga mi je smanjena doza na 3x1. Doktorica mi je rekla, da nema potrebe za postepenim smanjivanjem, no ja 
> sam to ipak na svoju ruku učinila (zadnjih tjedan dana: 3dana po 2utrogestana i još 4dana po 1utrogestan). Pitale sam svakog ginekologa (a bila sam kod jako puno) do kada je ih korisno uzimati i svaki mi je odgovorio da nema nikakve štetnosti i da u mom slučaju preporučuju uzimanje do 34.tt zbog mioma (da se maternica ne počinje grčiti i da ne izazove prijevremeni porod).
> 
> E da, i do 26.tt uzimala sam ih isključivo vaginalno...koja gnjavaža!


a ja mislila da sam jedina koja će ga uzimat tako dugo,već sam se zabrinula kakva mi je doktorica :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Samo da vas sve pozdravim na brzinu. 
Čestitam novim trudnicama, onima koje su u međuvremenu postale mame...
bravo za super uzv-e i bebice koje napreduju...

----------


## tally

Cure, evo da javim i ovdje,stigla nam je naša malena Marcis 13.11. i zauvijek obogatila naše živote!!! Želim vam da uskoro sve osjetite ovu sreću!!! Veliki pozdrav od nas dvije!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Tally cestitam od srca  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

*Tally* cestitke!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## nea0902

Tally čestitam od srca  :Very Happy: 
Kako je porod prošao? Gdje si rodila, u Splitu ili?

----------


## KLARA31

čestitke tally  :Very Happy: 
mene teko razvesele ovakve vijesti,jer jedva čekam svoj susret života  :Smile:

----------


## frka

Tally, cestitke tebi i TM, a mrvici topla dobrodoslica!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Tally* čestitke od  :Heart:

----------


## nina70

*Pretorija, Tally* čestitke od srca.. Pusa bebicama

----------


## nina70

Evo i mojoj muci došao kraj. Stigao nalaz AC, sve je ok. Cijeli dan sam u transu  :Smile:

----------


## kockica1

mi danas sa uzv srce kuca,beba raste,kaza dr. da je sve uredu...idemo dalje!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Evo i mojoj muci došao kraj. Stigao nalaz AC, sve je ok. Cijeli dan sam u transu


Čestitam!
Sad se konačno možeš opustiti i uživati u trudnoći.

----------


## patuljchica

> mi danas sa uzv srce kuca,beba raste,kaza dr. da je sve uredu...idemo dalje!


bravo kockice! jesam ti rekla da će sve biti ok!  :Wink:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Evo da se i ja  javim. Rodila sam u subotu odmah nakon ponoci kcer i sina carskim rezom. Sutra idemo kuci pa se javim od kuce. Pusa.

----------


## đurđa76

Tally i Tomislava čestitam od srca :Very Happy:

----------


## đurđa76

mi smo došli sa kontrole i napredujemo suuuuuper,sve je u redu i samo mi je to i bitno :Yes:

----------


## alma_itd

*Tally i TOMISLAVA* cestitam od  :Heart:  Uzivajte u vasim malim srecicama :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bebica_2

TOMISLAVA čestitam!! (pratim te ja na drugom forumu :Smile:  )
al jedva čekam da čujem kako je bilo u ri bolnici!!

----------


## nina70

> Čestitam!
> Sad se konačno možeš opustiti i uživati u trudnoći.


Hvala ti. Dobro kažeš, tek sad sam opuštena. Najgore mi je bilo što se beba itekako rita već neko vrijeme, a ja se nisam mogla radovati. Mada, potajno sam mislila kako je to dobar znak.

*Tomislava,* čestitke od  :Heart:  I mene zanimaju utisci iz Ri bolnice.
Cure, :Klap:  za UZV-e

----------


## prag

tally i tomislava čestitam!!!!  :Klap:  uživajte s svojim anđelima!
kockice, jesam ti rekla da je to pitanje dan-dva da vidiš  :Heart: ! sad se opusti i uživaj! :Love: 
bravo i za đurđu!  :Love:

----------


## kockica1

cestitke za nove bebice Tomislava i Tally
da sad napokon stvarno mogu uzivati u trudnoci.koji neopisiv osjecaj cuti malo srceko.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Hvala ti. Dobro kažeš, tek sad sam opuštena. Najgore mi je bilo što se beba itekako rita već neko vrijeme, a ja se nisam mogla radovati. Mada, potajno sam mislila kako je to dobar znak.


Znam, znam...sve sam to prošla.

*Tomislava*, čestitam na bebicama!

----------


## Mojca

Tally, Tomislava! 
Čestitke, čestitke! Uživajte u svakom trenutku...  :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

kockice, nina, djurdja cestitam i veselim se sa vama! Tomislava jos jednom cestitam (vec sam procitala lijepe vijesti na topicu za blizanceke) Kako je danas divan dan pun lijepih vijesti!

----------


## nea0902

baš puno lipih vijesti i baš se veselim tome  :Smile: 
Tomislava od srca čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## MASLINA1973

I ja svima od srca čestitam.

Nina70, bravo, bravo, bravo!!!
I javljam - 20. tjedan - anomaly scan kod dr. Kosa i pregled kod dr. Malčića - sve uredno, nalazi odlični!

I idemo dalje - do travnja!

----------


## mirna26

tomislava i tally..lijepe čestitke na malim mrvicama.....

----------


## bugaboo

Tomislava cestitam na 2 srecice  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ostale curke super za lijepe vijesti s pregleda, neka bude skolski do kraja  :Love:

----------


## pretorija

Tally i Tomislava cestitke :Heart: .

----------


## nata

Novim mamicama - Pretorija, Tally i Tomislava - i njihovim bebicama sve najbolje!!!  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sweety

čitam ovdje,jako lijepih vijesti ima, čestitam svima od srca  :Smile: 

nadam se da ću vam se s vremenom na duže pridružit, ali sad bi vas molila za info...

ima li itko ovdje da se vodi na sd u ann. za visokorizicne trudnoće, da mi kaže koji doktori rade u ambulanti.

----------


## eva133

> Evo da se i ja  javim. Rodila sam u subotu odmah nakon ponoci kcer i sina carskim rezom. Sutra idemo kuci pa se javim od kuce. Pusa.


Čestitam i sve najbolje vam želim.

----------


## ValaMala

> čitam ovdje,jako lijepih vijesti ima, čestitam svima od srca 
> 
> nadam se da ću vam se s vremenom na duže pridružit, ali sad bi vas molila za info...
> 
> ima li itko ovdje da se vodi na sd u ann. za visokorizicne trudnoće, da mi kaže koji doktori rade u ambulanti.


Ja pratim trudnoću kod dr. Matijevića u toj ambulanti, no znam da je tamo i dr. Hafner. Jako sam zadovoljna svojim docom, a cure puno hvale i dr. H., tako da ne možeš pogriješiti. Puno sreće.

Svim mojim trbušastim curkama čestitke na lijepim rezultatima s razno raznih pretraga i pregleda, a svim novima velika dobrodošlica još jednom!  :Smile: 

Naš pregled je u četvrtak, taman ćemo biti 30tt, ne mogu dočekati da vidim pikulicu i čujem koliko je narasla, kako je okrenuta (samo nek je i dalje na glavicu!) i kako sve napreduje. Zadnja 2 tjedna sam smršavila,  :Sad:  tako da sam sada na +2,5kg od početka trudnoće. Samo se nadam da malena raste kako treba.

----------


## Bab

cure drage pozdrav svima.
Prvo da cestitam ponosnim friskim mamicama, uzivajte sa vasim mirisljavim smotuljcima.
Ja vam se necu jos pridruziti na ovoj temi jer je puuunooo prerano za to, ali buduci da je tu ipak najveci broj trudnica na jednom mjestu  budem pitala ovdje.
Dajte mi recite kad ste vi pocele osjecati prve mucnine? Ja zbilja ne znam jel ja to umisljam ili ne, ali meni je vec par dana muka. Ne povracam, samo mi se zeludac dize. Danas smo mm i ja bili u sopingu po speceraj i kad smo dosli na dio sa povrcem, mesom i hranom za kucne ljubimce ja sam mislila da cu krepat. Tolko mi je sve smrdilo da sam se morala maknut od tamo. 
E sad, dal je moguce da je meni vec zlo??? Mislim tako rano??
Sorry ako zvucim blesavo ali znam samo par cura kojima je bilo zlo i prije nego su saznale da su trudne. Vecina prica o 5-6 tjednu ili kasnije. Ja bas i nisam sigurna kak se to racuna ali meni je danas 14 dnt i nekako mi se to cini rano?
Jesam fakat luda ili sta???
Fala na odgovorima i sretno svima do kraja trudnoce.

----------


## tonili

Bab - meni je bilo zlo prije vađenja bete, a vadila sam je 11dpt. Na prvom uzv-u već nisam skoro ništa stavljela u usta - sve mi se gadilo. I tako je bilo do cca 15-og tt

----------


## ValaMala

*Bab*, ljubavi moja, evo te među nama! Dobro došla, najsretnija sam na svijetu što sam te dočekala još trbušasta!  :Smile: 

Za mene znaš, ja sam neka luda kuća, nisam imala mučnine ni povraćanja do 12tt,  kada svima obično prestaju, a onda su meni počele. Hvala bogu, trajalo je kratko, svega par tjedana i nekoliko baš povraćanja. 

Kod svakog to ide nekako drugačije. Znam dosta cura koje su imale mučnine bez povraćanja, ali i neke koje su povraćale sirote cijelo vrijeme do poroda (užas jedan).

----------


## alma_itd

*Vala* pa zar je vec 30tt :Very Happy:  Ja sam 26tt i nekako mi se to cini kao ''onako'',valjda zato sto guram trudnocu od pocetka onako ''dan po dan'' pa i zaboravim u kojoj sam ja nedjelji :Laughing:  Kad cujem da je neko 30tt i vise odmah pomislim,hej pa jos malo i ona ce se poroditi  :Klap:   a i ja cu uskoro biti 30tt(izgleda da jos nisam svjesna sta mi se dogadja iako beba luduje po stomaku i stomak raste :Laughing: )

----------


## ValaMala

Joj draga, meni sve to užasno sporo prolazi!  :Smile:  No, hvala bogu, nemam baš nikakvih problema, ni s naticanjem, ni hemeroidima, sve je za sada super, pa uživam. Jedino me jednu večer valjda malecka drmnula po želucu ili ga je nogicom zgnečila, tko zna, i tako je trajalo do sljedećeg dana popodne. Imala sm osjećaj da mi je netko uklještio želudac na roštilj i stišće!  :Smile:

----------


## miga24

Bab ja sam betu radila 13dnt i tu noć poćela povraćati i to svakih 20 min! Nakon par dana završila u bolnici izdehidrirana i totalno izmučena...Bila nekoliko dana na infuziji. Tako da je moguće.

----------


## frka

Bab, i meni je bilo muka, ali bez povracanja od 10., 11.dpt... 

Tomislava i Tally, cestitke na bebicama!!!

nina, bravo za nalaze!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

bab i meni je pocela muka i zgaravica jako rano, a nepodnosenje nekih mirisa jos uvijek traje...

----------


## KLARA31

TOMISLAVA čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## nea0902

Ja, hvala Bogu, nisam ni jednom imala mučninu ... kad bolje promislim da me upravo sada ne lupa kako me lupa i da nemam drob koliki imam ... ne bih ni znala da sam trudna  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

Hvala cure. No, već ja nalazim nove razloge za brigu....danas sam umislila da ne čujem bebu, ali spavač se tek sad probudio  :Smile: 
Maslina i tebi  :Klap:  za uzv.
Vala, zar si se udebljala samo 2.5 kg? Ja sam jedno 3 kg a tek sam na pola trudnoće. Dali je moguće do kraja natuć još 10ak kg? Svi govore da pred kraj apetitu nema kraja.
Što se tiče mučnina ni ja ih nisam imala, ali mi ništa posebno ne miriše niti favoriziram neko jelo (osim voća).

----------


## nea0902

Nina mislim da nije stvar u apetitu vec ne znam ali krenu kilice gore  :Smile:  ja sam do sada dobila 9 kg s tim da sam pretprosli pregled prije 3 tjedna, od pregeda prije toga dobila 3 kg sto me zacudilo jer sam jela jednako. Opet s druge strane u ova tri tjedna nisam dobila nista  :Grin:  a i sve je to individualno

----------


## frka

> Hvala cure. No, već ja nalazim nove razloge za brigu....danas sam umislila da ne čujem bebu, ali spavač se tek sad probudio 
> Maslina i tebi  za uzv.
> Vala, zar si se udebljala samo 2.5 kg? Ja sam jedno 3 kg a tek sam na pola trudnoće. Dali je moguće do kraja natuć još 10ak kg? Svi govore da pred kraj apetitu nema kraja.
> Što se tiče mučnina ni ja ih nisam imala, ali mi ništa posebno ne miriše niti favoriziram neko jelo (osim voća).


ja sam na kraju smrsavila - trbuh je postao toliki da je pritiskao zeludac pa nisam mogla ni htjela jesti nista osim juhe i kompota... ma sve je to tako individualno... i nema veze broj dobivenih kg - vazno je da se beba pravilno razvija sto ne ovisi o vasim kilama  :Cool:

----------


## tally

> Tally čestitam od srca 
> Kako je porod prošao? Gdje si rodila, u Splitu ili?


*
Hvala vam curke!* Čestitke Pretoriji i Tomislavi!!!
Porod je bio "brz i žestok". U 11 dobila drip (prenjela sam 8 dana) i u 13:55 izašla mala lutkica! Rodila sam u Splitu i samo lijepe rijeći imam vezano za doktore i babice!! Toplo preporučam  :Wink:  Čuvajte se i pazite, vidim da ima puno lijepih vijesti, neka tako i nastavi, da sve sretno i uz samo slatke muke stignete do svojeg najljepšeg dana u životu!

----------


## nea0902

Tally hvala ti od srca na tim riječima  :Zaljubljen:  ... mene već laganini panika pere.
Nadam se da ću imati isto iskustvo s osobljem rodilišta te porodom kao i ti  :Kiss:

----------


## ValaMala

Ne znam za dobivanje apetita, moj je cini se netragom nestao. Jedem naravo, zbog beboline i zdravlja, no ne gustam ni u cemu, jednostavno mi nista ne pase, sve mi je bez okusa. Mozda ima nesto u tom pritisku na zeludac, bas sam to osjetila prije kakvih tjedan dana dosta jako. A sto se tice trbuscica, on se vidi samo ako me se gleda s boka, od naprijed i od nazad nista, jos imam i struk.

----------


## ValaMala

Opseg trbuha mi je 92, a kada sam tek zatrudnila, u bolnici zbog hs mi je bio 95, veci nego sad!

----------


## nea0902

Išla i ja svoj sada izmjeriti ... drugi put u trudnoći i 91 cm je  :Smile:

----------


## kordica

> čitam ovdje,jako lijepih vijesti ima, čestitam svima od srca 
> 
> nadam se da ću vam se s vremenom na duže pridružit, ali sad bi vas molila za info...
> 
> ima li itko ovdje da se vodi na sd u ann. za visokorizicne trudnoće, da mi kaže koji doktori rade u ambulanti.


Ja sam kod dr. Hafnera. ako te kaj zanima slobodno pitaj. sretno

----------


## kordica

moj trbuh je već sam 100, a di je još kraj  :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

Draga moja ti imaš trojkice  :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:

----------


## alma_itd

Meni do sada niko nije mjerio opseg trbuha...evo ja sam sad sama sebi izmjerila(u visini pupka,nemam pojma jel tu treba :Unsure: ) i iznosi 100 :Shock:  Doduse ja nisam neka zgodnica kao Vala,slaufice sam uvijek imala,ali sad nemam pojma jel to kod mene previse i gdje mogu da nadjem neke standarde otprilike(mada znam da je to sve individualno),ali eto koliko se otprilike ocekuje opseg trbuha po mjesecima kod ''normalnih'' zena(pa da ja sebi dodam par cm :Laughing: )

----------


## nea0902

Almice draga, mislim da nema takve tablice (mislim, nisam sigurna) a i ne treba ti  :Kiss:  Stvarno je individualna stvar s dobivanjem na težini, veličinom trbuha - neke se cure "napušu" od vode - ja imam manje od tri tjedna do termina - ništa nisam ni oticala niti otičem - sve mi ide u drob koji kako vidiš nije veliki a ni beba mi nije velika - sve je to nebitno, jedino bitno je da beba raste i napreduje  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*alma*, slatkica.  :Zaljubljen: 

Nemam pojma kakav bi opseg trbuha trebao biti po tjednima, zapravo ne vjerujem ni da postoji neki izračuj, jer sve nosimo na tako različite načine, visoko, nisko, prema van, poprečno... moj trbuh je npr sav prema naprijed, prema van, zato ga se sprijeda ili od iza uopće ne kuži, samo sa strane. Ma neka naših tibica, glavno da ribice unutra plivaju, briga njih za centimetre, haha.

Jedino se pitam, pošto sam na 2 mjeseca od finisha, hoću li možda početi naglo rasti, pa da ne popucam ko blesava! Za sada (kuc kuc kuc) ni jedna strija, nadam se da će tako i ostati. Kažu da ima puno veze genetika,  tipa ako ti je mama popucala, velika je vjerojatnost da ćeš i ti, a ako nije, onda vjerojatno ni nećeš. Vidjet ćemo... 

Cure, baš mi je jučer netko spomenuo kako kada drmne sezona gripe u rodilištima tada tate ne puštaju na porode s ženama. Mi baš upadamo (dosta nas tu) u te nezgodne mjesece, nije valjda da stvarno to u bolnicama tada zabrane?! To bi mi bio užas, jako želim da bude sa mnom!

----------


## alma_itd

> Almice draga, mislim da nema takve tablice (mislim, nisam sigurna) a i ne treba ti  Stvarno je individualna stvar s dobivanjem na težini, veličinom trbuha - neke se cure "napušu" od vode - ja imam manje od tri tjedna do termina - ništa nisam ni oticala niti otičem - sve mi ide u drob koji kako vidiš nije veliki a ni beba mi nije velika - sve je to nebitno, jedino bitno je da beba raste i napreduje


Uh hvala ti....pa zabrinula sam se kad sam vidjela da si ti skoro pred kraj a trbuh ti kao moj a ja imam jos debela 3 mjeseca,kontam jesam li ja nenormalna ili sta :Shock:  Idemo sutra na 4D pa cu opet da provjerim koliko je beban narastao,nije valjda da ce biti neki guzlo,a i nadam se da ta mjerenja po gr. na UZ nisu bas precizna i relevantna,vise je to onako ''odokativna'' metoda,ali eto dovoljno da se ja zabrinem :Undecided:

----------


## nea0902

Nemaš alma brige nikakve  :Kiss:  Uživaj u lupkanju i trbuščiću  :Kiss: 
Ja sam Vala kao i ti ... ne želim se hvalit da sutra ne bi plakala ali nemam ni jedne strije do danas. Ako nisam do sada nadam se da neću ni ispucati ... al nebitno.
Samo da više ugledam svoju mrvicu malenu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ValaMala

Jao *nea*, pa ti si nam u terminu!!! Kako uzbudljivo!!

----------


## nea0902

Uhhh Vala ne spominji  :Laughing:  luda sam. Taman pakiram stvari za u rodilište, nevjerojatan miks emocija od totalnog uzbuđenja, nestrpljenja, sreće, panike, adrenalina ...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ValaMala

Ajme, draga moja, ne mogu ni zamisliti!
A kako se osjećaš tjelesno?

----------


## nea0902

Super sam draga moja, iskreno ... letim  :Smile:  Doduše ... zato šta nisam osijećala neke probleme, ja sam do prije tri tjedna se ponašala ka curetak od 18 godina, letila, nosila, teglila ... i malo mi je bebica stagnirala težinom  :Sad:  I sada sam na mirovanju, čekam sutra uzv i pregled kao ozebli sunce  :Smile:  Ali fizički sam odlično!

----------


## KLARA31

:Klap:  :Klap:  za skore rodilje  :Smile: 

joj kad bi vidile moj stomak,kaže mi mater od neviste da njene obe kćeri su išle rađat sa tolikim stomakom  :Laughing:  (bile su mršavice), a neki dan mi je neki poznanik od muža reko kad je termin, uskoro?  :Laughing:  a meni tek 5mj

----------


## andream

Ma i meni se čude koliki mi je trbuh, svi kažu još koji dan a ja još dobra tri mjeseca brojim do poroda. A vaga se opasno penje u visine, sram me i napisati koliko imam kila. Približavam se opasno troznamenkastoj brojci, idući tj vadim OGTT pa ćemo vidjeti...

----------


## Sumskovoce

i moj je trbuh strahovito velik, zovemo ga od milja minibus  :Laughing:  a opseg struka 117 cm (krenula sa 62cm) Sto se tice strija,meni su se pojavile prije 2 tjedna i od onda se sire kao uragan oko pupka  :Sad:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Moj opseg struka je 110 cm. Meni moj trbuh izgleda mali za 34 tt s obzirom da sam dobila 15 kg.
Te kilice su se dobro rasporedile, ima ih po svuda.

Sutra imamo pregled pa ćemo vidjeti kolko smo teški i kako napredujemo.

----------


## Pinky

šta vas je lipo čitati!!!
uživajte, falit će vam stomak
ja još uvijek spavam sa jastučićem na mjestu gdje mi je stomak bio koliko mi fali :luda:

nisam dobila ama baš niti jednu striju, mislim da je to genetika, ni majka ni ćaćine sestre nisu imale strija.
uživajte!!! cmoooooooooook

----------


## nina70

Evo i mene ste nagovorile da izmjerim trbuh  :Very Happy: ....93cm, tt20+3
I moj je neki špičasti, sav na naprijed. Za sada ni ja ne vidim "pukotine" po sebi, ali se bojim da ima još vremena za to  :Sad: 

*Pinky* daj nam koju slatku vjest o potomstvu  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

Tesko zabu u vodu natjerat :Razz: ...mi danas 16+6 i opseg trbuha 80.
Cestitke svim mamica :Heart:

----------


## sali

Evo da se i ja priključim mjerenju danas 28+5 97cm i + 8 kg, za sada nema "pukotina", al za to još imamo vremena.
Mi smo u petak obavili pregled i za sada sve OK, dečko je težak 1500g, a biometrija odgovara 30tj, OGTT negativan  :Zaljubljen: 

*Pretorija, Tally i Tomislava* čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## đurđa76

sad ste i mene natjerale,opseg mije 98 cm,dobila sam 7 kila,23 tjedana trudna

----------


## KLARA31

moj ravnih 100cm, dobila 6kg (al za tjedan je vaganje,bit će još koja kilica) i 20tt+2

sumskovoce čime se mažeš? ja niti jednu striju, sa dječjim uljem ****, i dosta dobro se upije u kožu

----------


## KLARA31

ajme luda sam,pa ja sam dobila samo 3kila od prije trudnoće, jer sam bila i smršavila dok sam gutala antibiotike,nisam imala apetit, sad sam se baš obradovala  :Laughing:

----------


## ValaMala

Ja se mackam uvijek poslije tuširanja uljima, imam neko bademovo iz dm-a, obožavam baby ulja, a dobro mi je i babylove. To sve na mokru kožu i prekrasna bude poslije, mekana. A od krema mi je najnaj babylove baš za trudnice.

----------


## nina70

*Sali*, super vijesti s pregleda  :Klap: 
*Klara31*, mi smo terminuše ali si me fino premašila s bušom  :Smile:  ...... a ja mislila da je moj velik  :Smile:  Ma sve je to ok, glavno da smo mobilne.

----------


## nina70

*Nea*, kako je prošao uzv? Sigurna sam da je sve ok  :Heart:

----------


## ValaMala

Nama se isto bliži pregled, ovaj put je stvarno brzo prošlo. U četvrtak ćemo vidjeti pikulicu i čuti koliko nam je porasla i da je sve ok, nadam se od srca. 

Kolika je okvirna veličina bebice u 30tt?

----------


## nina70

Piše za 30 tt da je bebica oko 38-40 cm duga i 1100-1400 teška.
Ja ću sutra na pregled. Isto jedva čekam.

----------


## Darkica

Javite lijepe vijesti s pregleda!  :Smile:

----------


## prag

iako ovo za trbuh mislim da nema pravila zbog individulane konstitucije svake žene i položaja nošenja bebe i da je po tome teško ocjeniti trudnoću kad već sve mjerite izmjerila sam i ja svoj, 91 cm 28tt+4, +6kg na zadnjem pregledu. kad sam ono imala problema s bubregom i puno povraćala bila sam izgubila 2kg ali sam poslije toga nadoknadila i moj strah je bio neopravdan za bebicu. na pregledu se pokazala s iznad prosječnom težinom..dakle, zaključila sam da se ne trebamo brinuti oko kg i centimetara struka...bitno je da nam bebice napreduju..

----------


## nea0902

> *Nea*, kako je prošao uzv? Sigurna sam da je sve ok


 :Kiss:  Nina što misliš na nas.
Za sada je sve ok ... ctg, svi prohodi i ostale mjerice su super ali je još uvik mrvica malena, oko 2600g. Naravno opet je stala u takvi položaj da zapravo ne znamo točno koliko je napredovala ali nama je jedino bilo bitno da se pomakla i da je napredovala šta je  :Smile:  Nadam se da će do termina doći do 2800 - 2900 kako bi je pustili kući nakon 3 dana.
I dalje smo svako 3 dana na ctg, sljedeći pregled za 10 dana. Dobila sam do danas 8 kg.
I da radila sam BHSB i nalaz mi treba doći za par dana, nadam se da je uredan.
Sretno cure s UZV-om i pregledima, čekamo vaše vesele informacije.

----------


## ana.b

Cure, molim vas pomoć!
Danas sam bila na prvom UZV, 24dnt, odnosno 5+6 u tjednima. Doktorica je bila zabrinuta jer je plod veličine samo 2 mm, iako su se otkucaji jasno vidjeli. Iz potpisa se vidi da je i moja beta znatno manja od vaših beta u tom razdoblju. 
Da li je neka od vas imala slično iskustvo? I da li se uopće imam čemu nadati? Nakon dva spontana, sad sam u paničnom strahu i od trećeg. 
Hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## seka35

trudnice ,jako vas je lijepo citati...
 ja nisam imala ni jednu striju do osmog mjeseca ,a  u osmom sam odjednom popucala i sad imam te strije ,ali nije mi sad toliko ni bitno kad vidim svog djcaka..
trudnice uzivaj te  i nista nije vazno sem da bebica bude dobro

----------


## Mojca

E, jeste slatke s prijavkom trbuha!  :Smile:  Moj je i dalje velik, mogla bi se i ja izmjerit, ali neću da me ne uhvati depra.  :Smile:  

*Nea*, ništa se ne brini, moja frendica sitna i mršava dobila je tek 5 kg. Da nije bilo smotuljka u naručju sigurno bi mislila da je trudnoću sanjala.  :Smile:  Malac sad ima 12 godina i savršen je dečko od prvog dana.

----------


## nea0902

Mojca mila  :Kiss:

----------


## alma_itd

Sinoc smo isli na 4D :Zaljubljen:  Bebo zijeva,igra se sa pupcanikom,mase a obrazi mu deblji od guze...prave dvije buhtlice :Klap:  Kaze dr. da je tesko precizno izmjeriti duzinu bebe,ali mu je izmjerila stopalo 5,5cm.Pregledala je i sve ostalo i cirkulaciju,sve je hvala Bogu OK.Izasli smo sa UZ omamljeni.Oh hvala ti Boze na ovoj sreci :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lasta

Alma bravo,prekrasno za UZ

Mojca,Seka jednostavno moras se rastopiti uz takve avatare :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## miga24

Mi bili jučer na prvom ultrazvuku od prvog pogleda na srčeko...Kad ono na ekranu čudo - ručice, nožice i pleše li pleše! Nisam znala bi li se smijala ili plakala od čuđenja! Mislila sam prolazeći kroz postupke IVF-a da će mi mi prvi pogled na kuckavo srce biti najspektakularniji dan u mom životu kad ono jučer bilo još bolje! U meni je nešto 8 cm maleno ali itekako živo! Totalno nisam svijesna što mi se događa. Jedva čekam novi uzv! Mjerili su nuhalni nabor i to je isto super. E sad za mjesec dana moram raditi triple test. Jel radio tko to već u petrovoj i kak taj pregled izgleda? Znam da se vadi krv pa uzv ali mi nije jasno da li se prvo čekaju nalazi krvi pa se onda ide na uzv i kaj na tom uzv-u gledaju?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Evo nas s pregleda....danas smo 28+1...curka nam je super....ima 1300 g....dr. je jako zadovoljan napretkom....čak u jednom trenutku mjeranja nam je kazao da imamo malo napredniju bebu cca.10-14 dana.....curka lupka na sve strane....i ne da svojoj mami spavati...počelo je počelo....nama je kontrola za 4 tjedna....

ja nemam kod sebe metar da se premjerim; a ima me onak...a mislim da će me tek biti ohohoho...a što se tiče kg...mi smo 10+....e za sad sam zadovoljna ali idu praznici; toga me je opako strah....

Terminuše je idete sad u 8.mj na test senzibilizacije; meni je dr. napomenuo da ćemo to raditi...pa sam se ja malo pokontala...jel moram ići ako imam A+ krvnu grupu, hm!?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Neaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ValaMala

*Iva Mia*, čestitam na pregledu, kao i ostalim curkama!

Ja sam ti prije kakvih 2 tjedna ponovila testove senzibilizacije, a vjerojatno ću ih raditi još bar jednom. No, ja sam rh-, a mm+ tako da smo baš u onoj rizičnoj skupini, tj. kontrolira se češće. Koliko sam čitala ti testovi se rade i ženama s rh+ faktorom, na početku trudnoće i onda ponovo u 8.mj.

Meni još malo do pregleda, četvrtak, i ne mogu dočekati, ponovo sve iste emocije, uzbuđenje, strah... Ali pikulica se toliko rita da mi je lakše što ju osjetim cijelo vrijeme. Moje brige su i dalje iste, zbog toga što se ne debljam (zapravo sam smršavila) uvijek se pitam raste li malena kako treba i drugo, pošto i dalje imam svakodnevne b-h kontrakcije (premda dosta rijeđe nego prije), uvijek samo čekam čuti da sam zatvorena i da je cerviks ok. Eto, svaka od nas neke svoje brige nosi...

----------


## nata

alma, miga, Iva Mia - bravo za vaše bebe koje tak lijepo napreduju!  :Very Happy:  Neka samo tako nastave!
Mi smo sutra na pregledu i ctg-u....nadam se dobrim vijestima. 

Jučer napunila 36.tt - moj opseg struka/trbuha (u visini pupka) iznosi 108cm, težina +12kg.

----------


## bugaboo

Cure super za preglede!

Znaci ako bebe budu cekale svoj red prva nam mamica postaje Nea pa zatim Nata :Klap: 

Nakon toga smo ja i moja pishulja na redu :Shock: , sve mi je to jos nestvarno.

Mene dr. u Petrovoj nije slala na testove senzibilizacije u 8. mjesecu iako sam je za to pitala, rekla je da ne treba jer sam A+. Ovaj tjedan ce mi uzeti bris za onaj streptokok, nadam se da ce mi to biti ok.

----------


## nea0902

Iva Mia  :Kiss: 
Bugaboo draga, tebi nije jasno ... a tek meni  :Laughing:  sad kad sam pročitala da sam ja sljedeća adrenalin me zviznuo u glavu da sam sva pocrvenila.
apsolutno mi još do glave ne dolazi....  :Grin:

----------


## mare41

Otkrila sam neki dan Čuvare snova na fejsu, rade prekrasne poplune i jastuke za bebe, jel to već općepoznato pa otkrivam toplu vodu? :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*mare*, daj neki linkić da pogledamo. 

Ima na jarunskom placu jedan mali shop gdje isto rade razne stvari za bebe, može se odabrati sve do detalja, boje, kombinacije, čak i donijeti svoje slike koje će oni onda staviti na platno za posteljinu, ogradice, svašta...

----------


## mare41

(ovo radi naša domaća cura, a ja sam uvijek za domaće, pošaljem na pp mail ili nađete na fejsu čuvarica snova pa joj sami pišete).

----------


## ValaMala

Nisu ni ovo stranci, nego žena iz kvarta koja je to otvorila iz ljubavi

----------


## Mia Lilly

Cure super za dobre preglede!
Mi smo popodne na pregledu.
*Bugaboo*, koliko je tvoja beba bila teška u 34 tt?

----------


## prag

cure super za uzv  :Very Happy: 
ValaMala nemoj se brinuti  :Love:  nemaju veze naše kg, i meni i tebi je zadnji pregled dr rekao da su bebice super bez obzira na naše  kg one napreduju i sebi namire sve što im treba!

----------


## bugaboo

> Cure super za dobre preglede!
> Mi smo popodne na pregledu.
> *Bugaboo*, koliko je tvoja beba bila teška u 34 tt?


Moja bucka je na 33+2 kod Kosa procijenjena na 2800g (sumo borac, trbuscic za 36 tt), a 2 dana kasnije na UZV u Petrovoj na 2540g i kao komentar dr-a koji je radio uzv da je velika beba pa su me slali ponovno na OGTT koji je na svu srecu opet uredan. Dr Kos je rekao da je veca beba, ali da je sve ok, da nece biti ispod 3800g do termina. Ali i MM i ja smo bili 4kg+ bebe pa ni ne ocekujemo mrsavicu.

----------


## nina70

Evo i mene s UZV-a. Bebač napreduje po propisu i vidjela sam kako cucla prstić. Dobila sam i CD  :Zaljubljen:  
Jesam li već spomenula da je dečkić? Eto i ja se uklopila u *Aurorinu* statistiku  :Wink: 

*Svim curama* čestitke na odličnim UZV-ima. *Nea*, nadam se da će bebica do termina dobit još koju dekicu i da ćete skupa kući  :Heart:  Da li su ti rekli o čemu ovisi napredak bebe, možda određenom prehranom možemo utjecati na veličinu tj. težinu bebe? Kao što *Prag* kaže očito je da naš prirast kila nema veze s napretkom bebe, možda je onda stvar u nedostatku nečega (vitamina, minerala, željeza....). Ja sam totalna štreberica i sve poslušam što mi gin preporuči. Pijem Prenatal, magnezij 400mg, andol 100, Duphaston (od danas samo po 1 tabletu do 30 tt) i od danas mi je preporučio i željezo. Inače nisam tabletoman, ali sada ne propuštam ništa od navedenog.

----------


## nea0902

Drage cure bravo za UZV!!!
Hvala Nina  :Kiss:  i ja se tome nadam  :Smile:  Popravila si malo statistiku muškića - baš nam mnogo curica stiže  :Very Happy:  Nažalost ne mogu ničim utjecati na to osim mirovanje ... bar tako kaže dr. Apsolutno nema veze naša kilaža, prehrana s bebinom jer beba uzima od mene sve što joj treba i crpi odakle može bez obzira na to kako se hranim. Sigurno zadrava prehrana ne može odnemoći dapaće, ali jedino što mogu je mirovati i ležati na lijevom bok - što i činim  :Grin:  Iskreno jako teško mi pada jer se odlično osijećam, do prije dva tjedna sam doslovno letila i zujala, od kućanskih poslova - pranje kredenci, prozora, peglanja, kuhanja, do šetnja velikih, malih, koncerata ... reka mi je lipo još prije 6 tjedana da usporim - šta nisam jer nisam smatrala potrebno - zato sad mirujem. A tako bi mi bilo lakše da sam ga samo poslušala.
Mada, ne mogu se žalit, ima cura koje cijelu trudnoću preleže, tako da moje ležanje zadnjih mjesec dana je ništa a i da mi je reka da dubim na glavi za nju mi ništa nije teško - ispalati se sve  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

evo mene opet :Smile: , evo našla sam link za čuvarice snova http://cuvarisnova.blogspot.com/

----------


## sali

Cure bravo za odlične vijesti za UTZ  :Very Happy: , samo nek bebice i dalje lijepo napreduju i rastu.

*Nina70* bravo za još jednog dečkića  :Klap:

----------


## KLARA31

ana.b ne znam šta bi ti rekla, a da za koji tjedan ideš u privatnika na uzv,možda on izmjeri bolje

baš je lijepo čitati vaše izvještaje sa uzv  :Smile: 
Jedva čekam idući tjedan svoj 3D uzv

----------


## kordica

evo ja se spremam za bolnicu, sutra ujutro idem, nadam se da mi nebu dosadno.

ostajte mi vesele i zdrave

----------


## bugaboo

Kordice uzmi si nesto za citanje, nadam se da ces imati dobre cimerice pa da ti vrijeme brze prođe :Wink:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*nea* bravo za porast bebice i budi mirna sada, neka drugi rade za tebe  :Grin: 
*koridce* drži se i  nek ti brzo prođu bolnički dani
Čestitam svima na lijepim vijestima s pregleda a poseban poljubac malenoj naprednoj bucki  :Wink:  
I mi bili na 1. CTGu i sve ispalo OK, moja dr.ica u OB Pula je super, posvetila mi vremena, popričala samnom i ponovo me naručila već slijedeći ponedjeljak na UZV i novi CTG. Izgleda da mi od sada ne ginu pregledi svakih tjedan dana...ali svakako bolje od ležanja u bolnici.
BTW ima li netko od vas cura u 30-im tjednima žgaravice? Mene su opet počele ubijati kao na samom početku trudnoće  :Sad:

----------


## ValaMala

Žgaravica mi je drugo ime.  :Smile:  Želudac mi je tako stisnut da ne mogu pojesti od zalogaj, dva u jednom obroku, pa jedem više manjih i trudim se ne jesti kasno, no i dalje me muče. Najviše mi pomaže rupurut, no njega kada je kriza uzmem pola tabletice jer ih ne valja previše uzimati, a renie uzmem po volji, ali mi nije tako učinkovit.  I borim se. Ležanje na lijevoj strani stvara manji pritisak na želudas i smanjuje žgaravicu i tako. Dan po dan... 

Kako ste mi terminuše, s naticanjem, hemeroidima itd.? Kakve poteškoće imate (ako imate)? Mene moja pikulica zadnjih dana zna tako opaliti i to dolje (u, hmm, onu stvar rekla bih po osjećaju) da vidim sve zvijezde. Sad se baš pitam kako je to okrenuta i čime me drma! Osim tih povremenih žćešćih udaraca i žgaravice nemam nikakvih problema, sve ostalo ok, e da, i apetit mi je otišao u klinac, ništa ama baš ništa mi nije fino, ništa mi se ne jede i ništa mi nema dobar okus.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Evo i nas sa uzv-a. Naša djevojčica je sitna ali proporcionalna (kaže dr.). Procjenjena je na 2200 g. U 6 tjedana je dobila 1000 grama.
Meni se to nekak malo čini. Za tjedan dana bi trebali na ctg.

----------


## prag

medicinska sestra od mog  gin mi je ispričala da je neka njihova pacijentica imala žgaravicu i povraćala cijelu trudnoću i na kraju trudnoće imala je manje kg već na početku trudnoće ali je rodila kćer od 3,5kg. 
mene žgaravica uhvati kad se previše najedem ili kad jedem kasno navečer. znam povratiti samu kiselinu, bude mi gorko u grlu kad mi se vrati iz jednjaka u grlo ona kiselina. povratim to i odmah mi bude lakše. pomaže DONAT MG, jabuka kisela i spavanje na uzvišenom položaju s dva jastuka.

----------


## prag

cure imate li vi problema s infekcijama stidnice? ja s tim nisam imala problema prije trudnoće ali sad nakon pustih hormona, prednizona, antibiotika se to valjda poremetila flora i nikako se riješiti tog crvenila, otečenosti stidnice i neugodnog svrabeža. cervikalni brisevi su uredni a za ovo moj gin mi samo propisuje Canesten kremu za vanjsku primjenu, međutim to mi ne daje rezultate i nema pomaka. moja dr opće prakse mi je rekla da je moguće da se tu namnožile osim gljivica i bakterije pa mi je dala Beloderm razrjeđen u Belobazi, međutim kako je to ipak kortikosteroid iako razrjeđen strah me je i nije preporučljivo duže ga primjenjivati. 
ali kad mi dođe faza da ne mogu od svrabeži ostati onda se ipak par dana namažem s tim pa nastavim s canestenom. eto da poslušam svog gin u koga imam povjerenja i koji tvrdi da su gljivice uporne i da to se mora uporno tako mazati. ali mi ipak nije jasno da to može tako dugo trajati..
jeste imali sličnih problema?

----------


## lasta

Evo da pozelim dobar dan nako budne,neprospavane noci(a sam sam si kriva kako sam se sebi hvalila da nemam problema sa spavanjem). Kriza me bole imam  osjecaj da ce mi otpast negdje.Sutra je pregled pa cemo pitati dr.da li je nesto ozbiljnije ili samo podsjetnik da ih imam.

Prag neznam cime se peres dolje ali ja sam si u DM kupila intimni sapun od australskog cajevca i svako toliko se njime operem,pijem dosta acidofila jer sam pocela imati iscjedak. Perem se hladnijom vodom jer im toplina pogoduje,pazim da su gacice pamucne...i da bestije su uporne i dosadne i naporne

----------


## Šiškica

Na trudničkom tečaju je patronažna savjetovala što manje preparata za intimnu njegu.. 
Normalno se tuširati gelom za tuširanje, al ne trljati dolje , nego prati samo vodom .. godinama radim tako i moram reći nema gljivica, upala i iritacija..
Jedino sam luda od pojačanog iscijetka u zadnja tri tjedna pa nosim dnevne uloške..od početka T sam to riješavala sa dvoje - troje gaćice dnevno.. al sad je taj iscijedak još jači tak da nema druge nego dnevni , posebno kad idem van..

----------


## ValaMala

Meni su dnevni ulošci suputnik od početka trudnoće, ali nosim one bez mirisa, skroz prirodne, baš da se očuvam tih infekcija. Hvala bogu, nemam s njima problema uopće u trudnoći, ali sam prije znala imati. Spasilo me kada sam otkrila lactogyn. Popila bih turu kad osjetim da dolje svrbucka i tako to i odmah bi se simptomi povukli. Povremeno popijem turu kao prevenciju i doista više nikakvih problema nemam. 

Prag, ne vjerujem da bi se to smjelo tako dugo vući, ali također Canseten samo izvana neće riješiti problem u rodnici. Postoje vaginalete koje su sigurne u trudnoći i možda bi trebala proći kuru da se riješiš tih beštija.

----------


## ValaMala

Ajme koliko pregleda se zaredalo posljednjih dana, čini sada smo mi sve sinhronizirale naše odlaske na trudničke preglede, haha. Evo mi konačno sutra na pregled i stvarno ne mogu dočekati! Bebolina je doista postala mali aktivac i jedva čekam da vidimo kako nam napreduje, koliko je velika i kako je okrenuta. Nadam se da je i dalje na glavicu, do negdje 24tt je stalno bila na guzu, pa smo na zadnjem pregledu vidjeli da se okrenula na glavicu. Po mojem osjećaju lupkanja i dalje je na glavu, no teško mi je reći, ponekad je kao mala hobotnica, ima je po svuda... Znam da se bebolinci još dosta i okreću, no bilo bi mi drago znati da je na glavu sada u 30tt.

----------


## seka35

> cure imate li vi problema s infekcijama stidnice? ja s tim nisam imala problema prije trudnoće ali sad nakon pustih hormona, prednizona, antibiotika se to valjda poremetila flora i nikako se riješiti tog crvenila, otečenosti stidnice i neugodnog svrabeža. cervikalni brisevi su uredni a za ovo moj gin mi samo propisuje Canesten kremu za vanjsku primjenu, međutim to mi ne daje rezultate i nema pomaka. moja dr opće prakse mi je rekla da je moguće da se tu namnožile osim gljivica i bakterije pa mi je dala Beloderm razrjeđen u Belobazi, međutim kako je to ipak kortikosteroid iako razrjeđen strah me je i nije preporučljivo duže ga primjenjivati. 
> ali kad mi dođe faza da ne mogu od svrabeži ostati onda se ipak par dana namažem s tim pa nastavim s canestenom. eto da poslušam svog gin u koga imam povjerenja i koji tvrdi da su gljivice uporne i da to se mora uporno tako mazati. ali mi ipak nije jasno da to može tako dugo trajati..
> jeste imali sličnih problema?


ja sam imala tih problema i nisam nista koristial ... imala sam crvenilo i svrbes bas grozno.
meni je pomagalo tusiranje i nakon toga naprasim bebi puderom  ,pa pokusaj mozda i tebi pomogne

----------


## nina70

*Prag*, navodno pomaže jogurt, kiselo mlijeko, acidofil isl. ili vidi malo ovaj tekst s poliklinike Harni 

http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme...nticandida.asp

----------


## bubili

ja imam sličnih problema i kupila sam u ljekarni FOLACYN sapun i perem se s njim stalno i eto problemi se smanjili

----------


## Sumskovoce

meni savjeti o pranju samo vodom ne pasu, kad imam slucaj kao prag koristim Lactogyn probiotik i to cijelu kutiju, lactacid sapun i po potrebi canesten vaginalete. Prodje mi kroz tjedan dana. I dnevne uloske iskljucivo bez plasticne folije i mirisa, moze i platnene dnevne.

----------


## KLARA31

ni ja nevjerujem u to pranje samo vodom,ja zadnjih 15godina koristim tekuće sapune za intimnu njegu ( svih marki) i nikada nisam dobila gljivice,svrbež ili nešto,ali ja i pazim dosta, kad god sam pod antibioticima pijem i jogurta dosta,naravno pazeći na 2h prije ili poslije antib.,ali bit će da ima nešto u tome da su neke žene sklonije tome.

Samo da se neureknem sada  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

Prekjučer sam imala pregled,( zatvorena skroz , sve 5) a danas UVZ na 32tt..
 Mala šefica je sva u mjerama, procijenjena na 1800 g.
 Idući pregled 35tt

----------


## lasta

Evo i nas sa pregleda. Na 16+4 imamo 12 cm i 190gr.
Lijepo smo se na Uz gledali,i rukice i nogice i obrascice ali smo malo sramezljivi pa neznamo spoi...ima vremena.

Pusa svima,ah da i osjetili smo sinoc dodir leptira :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## alma_itd

*Lasta*  :Very Happy:  za UZ,uzivaj u dodirima leptira vrlo brzo ce preci u nesto mnooooogo jace.Ja sinoc nisam mogla spavati od skakanja po cervixu,a i zeludac mi je bio prikljesten,bas imam osjecaj da se beban uspravio i protezao noge :Laughing:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*alma* moji se dečki protežu i ispravljaju cijelo vrijeme - a to boooooli kad je glavica pod rebrom...
*lasta i šiškica* čestitam  :Very Happy:  super vijesti

----------


## nea0902

Mene danas zabolila leđa i prvi put sam imala baš pritisak dolje  :Smile:  Više puta, ne samo jednom.
Bili smo na ctg i brzinski uzv za sada je sve ok ... ctg ponovo u pon. a pregled u sri.
Gospodična luduje li luduje danas - imam osjećaj da tulumari  :Grin:  nadam se samo da se ne sprema za spektakularan, nenajavljen izlaz jer ja ... još nisam spremila torbu za u bolnicu  :Wink:

----------


## prag

lasta i šiškica bravo za bebače!!!!
čekamo izvještaj  ValeMale ....
hvala svima na savjetima, isprobati ću sve moguće da se riješim napokon tih napasti  :Smile: ) 
sreća jedino da su mi brisevi ok i da nema crvenila u rodnici i nema iscjedka dakle ovo me muči jedino svana na stidnici..još 2 i po mjeseca do poroda i moram se do tada riješiti toga  :Smile:

----------


## patuljchica

Bok curke! Evo da se i ja pohvalim pregledom... Jučer, 35 tt, ctg uredan, uzeli mi briseve, curica je glavom dole, i kažu da je krenula se lagano spuštati... Ima oko 2300g i više na uzv ništa ne vidimo!  :Smile:  Ma glavno da dr. vidi da je sve ok. Sljedeći pregled u 37tt. Cerviks smkešan, al još uvijek prst dug, uloživ, unutarnje ušće zatvoreno. Vele to odgovara tjednima trudnoće...

Inače curka je jaaako divlja - stalno se proteže, pika nogicama pod rebra gura guzu prema van... Trbuh mi koji put skroz kvrgav!
Prepone moram priznati me sve češće i sve više bole - čim malo više hodam, sjedim (npr. neki dan sam peglala bebinu robicu nekih 2 sata, sjedečki, i ostatak dana dolazila sebi), pred kraj dana više se nemrem dići sa fotelje... težak mi je trbuh i štekaju me leđa (ko da sam cijeli dan kopala)  :Smile:  Pitala dr. - rekli to je sve ok i normalno... ajd nekim bude! Još malo ću izdržati. A kad pomislim da sam dobila samo  6kg! Kako bi mi tek bilo da sam nastavila dobivati kile kako sam krenula (sa 25tt sam bila na +7, onda od ogtt-a sam na dijabetičkoj dijeti, i ne da nisam dobila više kg, nego i izgubila 1kg!)

Inače, da pitam... dal je neko imao slično iskustvo...
Jučer mi je ctg pokazao jedan trud  :Shock: , veli u nalazu "undulacija 1 trud u 30min do 40mmHg u 30min" - dr. veli sve je to ok, ali nije bilo vremena za više objašnjavanja... pitala me jesam li osjetila trud, ja rekla da nisam, veli mogao je biti i neki pokret bebe - a mala stalno skače... ne znam. Sad me počela hvatat panika da budu me uhvatili trudovi, a da ja neću ni skužiti, jer me niš ne boli. Zna li neko prevesti taj nalaz  (ovo sa mmHG), i dal je neko imao slična iskustva?
Pozdrav svim mamicama friškim, manje friškim i onima u niskom startu!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Bok curke! Evo da se i ja pohvalim pregledom... Jučer, 35 tt, ctg uredan, uzeli mi briseve, curica je glavom dole, i kažu da je krenula se lagano spuštati... Ima oko 2300g i više na uzv ništa ne vidimo!  Ma glavno da dr. vidi da je sve ok. Sljedeći pregled u 37tt. Cerviks smkešan, al još uvijek prst dug, uloživ, unutarnje ušće zatvoreno. Vele to odgovara tjednima trudnoće...
> 
> Inače curka je jaaako divlja - stalno se proteže, pika nogicama pod rebra gura guzu prema van... Trbuh mi koji put skroz kvrgav!
> Prepone moram priznati me sve češće i sve više bole - čim malo više hodam, sjedim (npr. neki dan sam peglala bebinu robicu nekih 2 sata, sjedečki, i ostatak dana dolazila sebi), pred kraj dana više se nemrem dići sa fotelje... težak mi je trbuh i štekaju me leđa (ko da sam cijeli dan kopala)  Pitala dr. - rekli to je sve ok i normalno... ajd nekim bude! Još malo ću izdržati.Inače, da pitam... dal je neko imao slično iskustvo...


Ovo kao da sam ja napisala...
Gdje si bila na ctg-u? Ja idem na prvi u utorak.

----------


## Darkica

Drage naše curke!
Evo da se i mi javimo nakon utz. Danas nam je 22+5, bebeč fino napreduje, sve mjere štimaju, doktorica zadovoljna, mi presretni :Smile:  Sav se je razmahao...ali ja još nisam osjetila konkretan udarac...ova protekla dva tjedna samo nešto nježno, kao valovi...Ne mogu ni opisati osjećaj koji me preplavi kada vidim kako maše rukicama i nogicama...ili češka nosić...Uglavnom, sve je super, a sljedeći utz je za 4 tjedna :Smile:

----------


## patuljchica

> Ovo kao da sam ja napisala...
> Gdje si bila na ctg-u? Ja idem na prvi u utorak.


ja sam bila na Merkuru - tamo ću ići i roditi, pa od sad sve pregled obavljam tamo... da se upoznam sa svima  :Wink:

----------


## bubili

> ja imam sličnih problema i kupila sam u ljekarni FOLACYN sapun i perem se s njim stalno i eto problemi se smanjili


isprika krivo sam napisala LACTOGYN sapun

----------


## nata

Evo da se i mi javimo - bile smo na pregledu prekjučer (36.tt).
Ctg uredan, vaginalni pregled pokazao da je cerviks smekšan ali zatvoren, 
a na uzv je naša bebolina procijenjena na 2300g. Veli dr. da je malo manja 
ali da ima jos 4tjedana da se "udeblja".

Imam pitanje vezano uz onaj bris - BHSB (beta hemolit.streptokok grupe B).
U kojem tjednu ste ga radile ili namjeravate raditi? Rekla mi je dr. da se on uzima 
što kasnije, da bi bio što svježiji...i da imam još vremena, ali ja se bojim da neću 
stići obaviti. Inaće, saznala sam, da se taj antibiotik daje kod samog poroda. No, 
ne znam dali samo ženama koje znaju da su zaražene ili i preventivno ženama koje 
nisu radile bris.

----------


## nina70

Svim curkama čestitke na uzv.

*Darkica*, ja sam bebu počela osjećati oko 18 tt, ali nisam bila sigurna ako je to to. I bilo je to, međutim md ništa ne osjeti tj. ja osjetim iznutra, ali ne i izvana (valjda nisam zakomplicirala). Uglavnom kad se počne bebač "vidljivo" oglašavati? Sad sam u 21 tt.

----------


## nea0902

Nato ne brini za bebicu, i moja je tako nekako teska  :Smile:  bitno da napreduje! Ja sam bhsb radila ovi pon i mislim da ce mi nalaz biti danas gotov. Ja sam sutra 38. tjedan tako da mislim da imas fore  :Smile:

----------


## Darkica

> Svim curkama čestitke na uzv.
> 
> *Darkica*, ja sam bebu počela osjećati oko 18 tt, ali nisam bila sigurna ako je to to. I bilo je to, međutim md ništa ne osjeti tj. ja osjetim iznutra, ali ne i izvana (valjda nisam zakomplicirala). Uglavnom kad se počne bebač "vidljivo" oglašavati? Sad sam u 21 tt.


Čuj, ja ću sutra biti ravno 23tt...i još uvijek osjetim bebača vrlo nježno iako smo jučer na ultrazvuku vidjeti kako se sav razbacap o razmahao...ne sekiram se ni najmanje...javit će se on jače kada bude spreman :Smile: )) A inače, javljanje je ionako individualno...znam žena koje su prave udarce osjetile sa 17-18tt i one koje su ih osjetile znatno kasnije...čak i neke koje su rodile, a bez da su ih mali podstanari udarali :Smile:  Samo opušteno i uživaj u trudnoći! I nadolazećim blagadanima :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Nata meni su taj bris jucer uzeli na 35+4, u ponedjeljak mi je gotov nalaz. (radi se o Petrovoj)

----------


## nina70

Ma nisam zabrinuta Darkice, samo bih voljela da i md osjeti pokrete bebe, a ne samo ja  :Smile:

----------


## prag

cure što nam je s ValeMale??? baš sam se zabrinula što se ne javlja poslije uzv? je li se kome od vas javila?

----------


## Darkica

Jučer je imala ultrazvuk...ali još se nije javila...
Zna li netko što je s *hop*? Zadnje što sam uspjela pratiti je bilo kada je pokušavala naći otkucaje pomoću baby watchera...

----------


## alma_itd

A ja se pitam sta nam je sa *Makicom* :Confused:

----------


## lasta

Ma i ja stalno gledam di je Vala??
A da ni Hop nema dugo...cure javite se samo da znamo da je sve dobro

----------


## ValaMala

Bok cure, ovdje Valin muz. Nakon redovnog pregleda hitno je hospitalizirana, ne bih puno detalja, jos smo oboje u soku i javit cemo se kroz neko vrijeme. Imajte nas u mislima, to nam puno znaci

----------


## nea0902

Uz vas sam svim srcem svojim  :Love:  mislim i molim za vas! Ljubi je puno! Od sveg srca nadam se sa ce sve biti u najboljem redu!

----------


## Darkica

> Uz vas sam svim srcem svojim  mislim i molim za vas! Ljubi je puno! Od sveg srca nadam se sa ce sve biti u najboljem redu!


Potpisujem neu.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Mislimo na sve vas. 
Puno pozdravi Valu!

----------


## bugaboo

Vala drzi se, svi smo uz tebe :Love:

----------


## nina70

Vala, od srca se molim i nadam da je sve ok  :Love:

----------


## lasta

Vala i muz uz vas smo,molimo da sve bude dobro :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Sumskovoce

vala,muz i pikulica - mislimo na vas  :Love:

----------


## alma_itd

*Vala* mislim na vas i nadam se da ce sve biti dobro :Love:

----------


## frka

Vala i TM, drzite se! Saljemo najvece vibre da sve bude ok  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Vala, ~~~~~~~~ za tebe i bebicu, hvala mužu što se javio.
I ja već pomalo strepim za pregled idući ponedjeljak, za sada su mi krvni nalazi i tlak OK, vidjet ćemo. A OGTT pokazao šećer na donjim granicama, toga me bilo zbog kila najviše strah...

----------


## Mia Lilly

Vala mislimo na tebe i bebicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sali

Vala i TM držite se, mislim na vas i nadam se da je sve OK  :Love:

----------


## nata

Vala, uz tebe smo...držite se!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Vala *

----------


## Bebica_2

Vala drž te se!!

----------


## prag

Vala i mužu i bebice držite se!!!! :Love:  svi smo uz vas!

----------


## sweety

ValaMala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## honeybee

ValaMala, nadam se da ste ti i bebica dobro. Svi mislimo na vas.

----------


## rose

*ValaMala* mislimo na vas....

----------


## eva133

*Vala* molit ću se za vas.

----------


## mare41

Vala draga, pridružujem se curama.....

----------


## kiki30

valamala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude ok.,mislimo na vas ...

----------


## Mury

valamala~~~~~~~~~~~~~u molitvama si mi!!!

----------


## Mojca

Vala... sve moje misli su s tobom.  :Heart:

----------


## bublica3

*ValaMala* iskreno se nadam da je sve u redu

----------


## Alcantra

ValaMala, u mojim ste mislima i molitvi

----------


## miga24

ValaMala želim da Vam sve na kraju bude u najboljem redu...

----------


## đurđa76

Otkad sam pročitala stalno ste mi u mislima,nadam se da je sve u redu,i da je kriza kakva god bila prošla
ValaMala,držite se draga

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Vala mislimo na tebe i pikulicu; nadam se da je sve dobro  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

svako malo gledam ima li vijesti od nase Vale...je li se itko cuo s njom? Ima li ko njen mob? Ne kuzim sta se moglo dogodit kad je ona bila ok,a bebica aktivna...samo da sve bude dobro!

----------


## nea0902

Joj i ja Šumskice ... Visim ovdi cilo vrime. Stvatno se nadam da je ipak sve u redu!

----------


## Darkica

I ja svako malo pogledam ima li kakvih novosti...Uvijek posebno na oku imam Valu i lastu, jer nam ultrazvuk padne na isti dan...

Voćkice, kako si mi ti? Bebači živahni? 
(Voćkica je moj guru :Love: )

----------


## king

Vala~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude dobro :Smile:

----------


## artisan

vala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

----------


## dani82

Vala da sve bude dobro~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!

----------


## KLARA31

Vala da nam se javiš šta prije od doma da je sve ok  :Love:

----------


## vedre

Vala da sve bude dobro~~~~~~~~~~.držite se

----------


## tikki

Vala ~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i malenu! Držite se! U mislima si nam...

----------


## seka35

bas sam zabrinuta zbog vale... ja   vjerujem da ce sve biti u najboljem redu 

ako netko ima informacije neka nam javi

----------


## đurđa76

i ja je nikako ne mogu izbaciti iz glave,možda nam Eva nešta zna????

----------


## eva133

Vala je rekla da će javiti čim budu više znali.
Molite se za nju i njenu curicu.

----------


## nea0902

Pozdravi ju puno i prenesi joj sve nase poljupce, pozitivne misli te molitve. Nepoznam je a prvo sto ucinim svako jutro je otvoriti forum nebih li ugledala neku dobru vijest o njoj i curici

----------


## Charlie

*ValaMala* držite se ti i curičica  :Heart:

----------


## tika08

ValaMala~~~~~~~~~~~~~u mislima si mi.Da sve bude dobro!

----------


## frka

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Vali i curki!

----------


## Darkica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Vali, njezinom mužu i njihovoj djevojčici...

----------


## Lua

Vala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nety

Nije me bilo par dana na forumu bum se ja probala cuti s Valom iako mi je glupo smetati nakon sto sma procitala da se njen muz javio 
Ja sma danas bila u Petrovoj 10tt je i bio je neki drugi dr bio je jako ljubazan Kasum je bio na predavanju Sve mi je pokazao i sve mi je objasnio Mjerio je Nuhalni nabor kao manji je od mm i sve je ok ali bi ipak zbog godina da idem na amnio(36) Moj muz je protiv toga a i ja nisma bas odusevljena ali se i opet bojim sta ako nije s bebom sve ok
Mali je postotak komplikacija nastalih amnio samo 1% ali nikad neznas Jedva sam ostala trudna jedva ...psihicki sam skroz pukla nemma strpljenja bas previse a samo 2 IVF postupka su bila Cak me i sram mog ponasanja ljudi su isli po 10 puta a ja ..meni je dosta vec nakon 2
Uzasav se amnicinteze i pitam se ima l potrebe za njom ako je NN ok

----------


## ValaMala

Drage cure, kao prvo puno vam svima hvala na ovakvoj podrsci,
molitvama i lijepim rijecima. To nam jako puno znaci.
Posto ne znamo jos nista, ne znam ni sto napisati. Mz je odmah hitno
primila kortikosteroide za sazrijevanje fetalnih pluca nase bebe,
cerviks je jako skracen i prijeti prijevremeni porod. Sada je na nekim
lijekovima koji sprecavaju kontrakcije (ne klasicna tokoliza), no oni
uzrokuju dosta nuspojava, konkretno probleme sa srcem i disanjem, tako
da joj je dosta lose.
Zamolila me da vam napisem da ste sve predivne, da vas pozdravlja i
vase bebice. Jako je tesko nositi ovaj strah, brigu, svakodnevnu
strepnju za toliko zeljeno i voljeno nase dijete. Vec smo bili mirni i
sretno ocekivali da prode ovo vrijeme do poroda i sve ovo je veliki
sok. Borili smo se od samog pocetka za nasu djevojcicu i tako cemo
nastaviti sve dok je ne zagrlimo zivu i zdravu.

----------


## coolerica

molimo se za vas! Izdržite još nekoliko tjedana!

----------


## eva133

Uz vas smo svi.

----------


## andream

Vala, vjerujem da ćete nakon svega što ste prošli i sam finiš dočekati s happy endom. Vibram iz sve snage za to.
Evo da ja malo unesem sretnih vijesti, danas na pregledu je bilo sve pet, bebica već glavom prema dolje, svi nalazi OK uključujući i tlak, pa smo 4 tjedna na luftanju do iduće kontrole kada ćemo imati detaljan UZV na SD.

----------


## Darkica

andream, super za ultrazvuk...i bebicu :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

Nema broja pozitivnih misli koje vam saljem! Drzi te se, mora biti sve ok, mora  :Kiss:

----------


## Charlie

Vala saljem sve ~~~ svijeta da izdrzite dok ne bude sigurno za vasu mrvu! Mislimo na vas

----------


## Sumskovoce

Vali i pikulici saljemo tri tone dobrih vibri. Andream super za lijepe vijesti! I kod nas dobre vijesti,bili smo na pregledu,decki imaju 2300 i 2400 grama na 34tt., svi nalazi su ok i sad mirujemo do iduceg pregleda za tjedan dana.

----------


## nety

Vala drzi se Tebi i bebici pozitivne vibre da sve bude apsolutno ok

----------


## nea0902

> Vali i pikulici saljemo tri tone dobrih vibri. Andream super za lijepe vijesti! I kod nas dobre vijesti,bili smo na pregledu,decki imaju 2300 i 2400 grama na 34tt., svi nalazi su ok i sad mirujemo do iduceg pregleda za tjedan dana.


 :Very Happy:  za dečkiće! Veliki su  :Zaljubljen:  krasno!
Mi smo danas bili na ctg - sve je uredno, tako nam bar kažu  :Grin:  isto tako nam kažu da se može dogoditi da ipak malo uranimo. Dakle u standby-u sam ... sad već mogu reći da je panika prisutna.

----------


## lasta

Valin M hvala sto si nam se javio u tebi jako stresnom trenutku. Nadam se da ce izdrzati jos biti 2u1 i da ce sve proci dobro.Koliko je ovdje dobre vibre i molitvi mora biti. Puno je izljubi i budite jaki....volimo vas.

Andream i šumsko lijepe vijesti :Klap:  :Klap:  samo neka ih bude vise i vise.

----------


## Bebica_2

Vala draga nažalost mogu reć da znam kako vam je, bilo bi bolje da ne znam al eto...
Sve sam slično prošla i ja, iako puno ranije, vi ste sad već u 31.tj. pa još koji tjedan i bit će sve ok!samo treba mislit pozitivno znam da je teško al to bebica osijeti i puno joj znači!
Mislimo na vas!

Evo i ja danas obavila pregled i koliko sam se cijelu trudnoću bojala skraćenog cerviksa, ja evo još zatvorena!sve je ok i od slijedećeg tjedna idem u bolnicu na pregled ako se šta prije ne pokrene samo!

----------


## lasta

Nea ne moras panicariti...kada budes javila da je krenulo mi cemo bezglavo jurcati na forum da vidimo da je sve proslo ok :Cool:

----------


## nea0902

> Nea ne moras panicariti...kada budes javila da je krenulo mi cemo bezglavo jurcati na forum da vidimo da je sve proslo ok


 :Kiss:

----------


## KLARA31

Vala držite se  :Kiss:  izdržite još koji tjedan kako je bebica rekla i sve će biti ok

----------


## prag

ValaMala držite se vas troje! jaka je to bebica, što je sve do sada preživjela pobjediti će i ovo ne sumnjam! stalno si mi u mislima i molitvama!

----------


## Gabi25

ValaMala u mislima smo s tobom, držimo fige da sve bude u redu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

Vala molim se za svo troje... Za vašu djevojčicu da bude jaka i da se čvrsto drži sa svoju mamu... Za tebe draga, da budeš psihički snažna za svoju bebu i da se nastaviš boriti za malenu... I za TM da bude uz vas i da vas sretno doveze kući u veljači... Nadam se da će sve biti u redu... ~~~~~~~~

----------


## ježić

ValaMala,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## alma_itd

*Vala* nadam se da ce lijekovi pomoci i da ce bebica uspjeti da ostane sto duze sa tobom,gdje joj je najbolje.Toliko se nas molimo za tebe,vjerujem da ce sve biti dobro,tvoja malena je borac...nakon svega sto si prosla od pocetka,ja vjerujem da ce na kraju sve biti dobro iako ste sad vjerujem ludi od brige,jer se mozete samo nadati,slusati dr. i moliti Boga da se sve dobro zavrsi.U mislima ste mi ti i tvoja djevojcica :Love:

----------


## alma_itd

Cure imam jedno pitanje...Zadnjih par dana se ne osjecam bas najbolje...imam nekoliko puta u toku dana napade lupanja srca i vrtoglavice i imam osjecaj da mi fali zraka.Mislila sam da je to mozda normalno jer beba raste pa gura dijafragmu i sve se smanjuje i stisce na racun bebe,ali bas moram vise puta u toku dana snazno udahnuti da se ne bih onesvijestila.U slijedeci ponedjeljak moram vaditi nalaze i raditi onaj test sa glukozom,ali nesto danas kontam da mi je mozda zeljezo snizeno pa se tako osjecam :Confused:  Da li je neka od vas imala slicne smetnje?

----------


## nea0902

Meni se to pocelo desavati ima par dana al sam pripisala to nekako kraju trudnoce ... Danas me prvi put uhvatilo tako da sam mislila da cu se onesvjestit. Ne znam zasto se to desilo, mozda tlak ... Ne znam. Pitat cu dr-a u sridu pa ti javim sta mi je rekao  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Cure imam jedno pitanje...Zadnjih par dana se ne osjecam bas najbolje...imam nekoliko puta u toku dana napade lupanja srca i vrtoglavice i imam osjecaj da mi fali zraka.Mislila sam da je to mozda normalno jer beba raste pa gura dijafragmu i sve se smanjuje i stisce na racun bebe,ali bas moram vise puta u toku dana snazno udahnuti da se ne bih onesvijestila.U slijedeci ponedjeljak moram vaditi nalaze i raditi onaj test sa glukozom,ali nesto danas kontam da mi je mozda zeljezo snizeno pa se tako osjecam Da li je neka od vas imala slicne smetnje?


Meni se to događa. Željezo mi je užasno nisko. Pijem ga već dva mjeseca po dvije tablete dnevno ali baš ne pomaže.

----------


## đurđa76

> Nije me bilo par dana na forumu bum se ja probala cuti s Valom iako mi je glupo smetati nakon sto sma procitala da se njen muz javio 
> Ja sma danas bila u Petrovoj 10tt je i bio je neki drugi dr bio je jako ljubazan Kasum je bio na predavanju Sve mi je pokazao i sve mi je objasnio Mjerio je Nuhalni nabor kao manji je od mm i sve je ok ali bi ipak zbog godina da idem na amnio(36) Moj muz je protiv toga a i ja nisma bas odusevljena ali se i opet bojim sta ako nije s bebom sve ok
> Mali je postotak komplikacija nastalih amnio samo 1% ali nikad neznas Jedva sam ostala trudna jedva ...psihicki sam skroz pukla nemma strpljenja bas previse a samo 2 IVF postupka su bila Cak me i sram mog ponasanja ljudi su isli po 10 puta a ja ..meni je dosta vec nakon 2
> Uzasav se amnicinteze i pitam se ima l potrebe za njom ako je NN ok


ja se nisam puno premišljala,znala sam i da ako odem na amnio neću ići na pobačaj,tako sam vrlo jednostavno razlučila i odbila,radili smo samo nuhalni koji je bio u redu i dalje nisam htjela,ni na triple ni na amnio,samo se razluči što bi bilo i što bi napravila u konačnici nakon dobivenog nalaza,odluka svakako nije laka

----------


## alma_itd

Meni je do sad bilo ok,doduse vadila sam ga prije mjesec i po.Ne bih nesto na svoju ruku da uzimam od tableta,radije bih da sacekam do ponedjeljka da imam ''pravu sliku'',ali kako mi je tesko ovih par dana,samo pusem i odhukujem kao da slona nosim na prsima,a danas na poslu sam se uplasila koliko mi se zavrtilo i imala sam osjecaj da ce mi srce iskociti(kao da imam neku pticu u prsima koja leprsa,eto takav mi je osjecaj).Pogledacu na netu koje povrce i voce ima zeljeza,pa da mozda to uzimam do ponedjeljka.Puh...

----------


## Sumskovoce

*alma* i meni se događaju slične situacije, ostanem bez zraka i ako ne sjednem i počnem doboko disati imam feeling da ću se onesvijestiti. Za sada vrtoglavice još nisam imala. Moja drica je rekla da je to sve normalno i neka više odmaram i slušam svoje tijelo, tj. kad mi pofali zraka da sjednem i odmorim, makar tebi je teže jer još radiš pored toga što si prešla 27. tt. A za željezo ja nisam htjela onaj željezo fumarat (heferol kod nas) ni po liječničkoj preporuci, uzela sam Floradix (100% na biljnoj bazi) i nalaz krvi mi je OK. Možda da probaš ako se kod tebe da nabaviti.

*Nea* nema mjesta panici draga, imat ćeš divan porod i još divniju bebu - jedva čekam čestitati ti  :Heart: 
*Bebice* znala sam da ćeš ovaj put dogurati do termina, sva tvoja disciplina se isplatila  :Love:

----------


## frka

> Drage cure, kao prvo puno vam svima hvala na ovakvoj podrsci,
> molitvama i lijepim rijecima. To nam jako puno znaci.
> Posto ne znamo jos nista, ne znam ni sto napisati. Mz je odmah hitno
> primila kortikosteroide za sazrijevanje fetalnih pluca nase bebe,
> cerviks je jako skracen i prijeti prijevremeni porod. Sada je na nekim
> lijekovima koji sprecavaju kontrakcije (ne klasicna tokoliza), no oni
> uzrokuju dosta nuspojava, konkretno probleme sa srcem i disanjem, tako
> da joj je dosta lose.
> Zamolila me da vam napisem da ste sve predivne, da vas pozdravlja i
> ...


uf - mi se nakako pratimo u svemu - klinikama, doktorima, a i tijeku trudnoce, nazalost... evo da vas malo utjesim - ista stvar se i nama desila. znam da je i Vala pisala kako su joj BH kontrakcije pocele jako rano - moje su pocele sa 17tt, a prvi put sam zbog strasnih bolova hospitalizirana s 23tt (bolovi su bili posljedica prijasnje teske operacije i pucanja priraslica) i od tad sam strogo mirovala. s 30tt BH kontrakcije su izgleda presle u trudove, otvorila sam se i bebi se vec pipala glavica koliko se spustila. uz to sam imala i niz drugih nerazjasnjenih komplikacija - pad krvne slike koji je odgovarao gubitku oko pola litre krvi zbog cega sam cak bila i na MR-u trbuha. dobila sam kortikosteroide i lezala u bolnici na tokolizi (koja ima grozan utjecaj na disanje i srce - ma strasne nuspojave) do 34.tt. nakon toga su me otpustili, ali se porod ocekivao svaki cas. na kraju sam ponovo hospitalizirana u 36.tt zbog manjka plodne vode i prezrele posteljice. i na kraju sam rodila na tocno 39tt veliku, jaku i zdravu curku! 
u takvim je situacijama kljucno mirovanje - znaci ni mrdnuti iz kreveta osim na wc, nikako ne sjediti i lezati maksimalno na lijevom boku. sigurna sam da je nas to izvuklo u najkriticnijem periodu... i prva vam je stanica 32tt - kad dogurate do tamo, mozete lakse disati...

znam kako vam je i znam da vas bas nista ne moze umiriti i utjesiti, ali nadam se da ce vam nas primjer dati malo nade i vjere u pozitivan rasplet. grozan je taj osjecaj jada, bespomocnosti i straha i znam da trenutno sve izgleda crno, ali zbilja, zbilja sve moze ispasti u redu i imajte to stalno na umu...

vibram da docekate nas scenarij - curku u terminu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

(kakva je to "neklasicna" tokoliza? to je onaj lijek koji sluzi i za reguliranje tlaka?)

----------


## thaia28

Vala ~~~~~~~~ da sve dobro završi; ja vjerujem da će sve biti u redu  :Heart:

----------


## tonili

vala drž se! Ja sam sa svojim curkama uz tokolizu i strogo mirovanje izdržala punih 6 tjedana, hospitalizirana sam otvorena 3cm, Eva već u kanalu, išla rodit otvorena 6cm. Nije lako, ali sve se izdrži. Strogo miruj i misli lijepo i pozitivno-to je moj recept!

----------


## mare41

Ja moram, osim Vale, pozdraviti sve čuvalice trudnoće po bolnicama (MPO i one druge).

----------


## fjora

vala mala i muž , mislimo na vas i vašu curicu

----------


## nea0902

> Ja moram, osim Vale, pozdraviti sve čuvalice trudnoće po bolnicama (MPO i one druge).


Potpisujem!
Vala mislim na vas  :Kiss:  bit ce sve u redu!

----------


## ruža82

Pozdrav svim curama na ovoj temi!!
Vala Mala , mislimo na vas!! :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

vala    :Heart:    ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## KLARA31

alma za takvo ostajanje bez daha skoro do vrtoglavice sam čitala da je najbolje leći odmah na lijevi bok,jer je tada najbolji protok krvi i tebi do srca pa krv nosi kisika dovoljno,inače ako npr. ležiš na leđima iza 5mj trudnoće beba i ostali organi pritišču te glavne žile koje se vraćaju do srca i tada ženi se može uzlupati srce i ostajat bez daha,tako sam čitala na zdravstvenom portalu jednom,neznam više gdje,a inače je i tipično za trudnice da se ostane često bez daha i meni se to dogodi ali nikada do vrtoglavice ili da mi jako lupa srce,ali zna iznenada se uzlupat i onda na lijevi bok i ubrzo sve bude ok

----------


## prag

ValaMala drži se! :Love:  dat će Bog i roditi ćeš ti veliku, zdravu i jaku curicu! 

alma mislim da ti simptomi mogu biti od nedostatka željeza. izvadi feritin, željezo, hemoglobin. ja po preporuci gin uzimam od početka trudnoće ferrum lek 2x1 tab za žvakanje zbog anemije, dobiješ ih na recept..

----------


## kerolajn5

vala mala~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude u redu!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Vala*  :Love:  :Heart: 
Sve ce biti u redu, samnom je u bolnici bila cura koja je takodjer lezala od 31 tt, i sad je vec na 35.
Zato samo pozitiva i slusaj doktore  :Yes:

----------


## alma_itd

> alma za takvo ostajanje bez daha skoro do vrtoglavice sam čitala da je najbolje leći odmah na lijevi bok,jer je tada najbolji protok krvi i tebi do srca pa krv nosi kisika dovoljno,inače ako npr. ležiš na leđima iza 5mj trudnoće beba i ostali organi pritišču te glavne žile koje se vraćaju do srca i tada ženi se može uzlupati srce i ostajat bez daha,tako sam čitala na zdravstvenom portalu jednom,neznam više gdje,a inače je i tipično za trudnice da se ostane često bez daha i meni se to dogodi ali nikada do vrtoglavice ili da mi jako lupa srce,ali zna iznenada se uzlupat i onda na lijevi bok i ubrzo sve bude ok


I ja sam cula da se treba lezati na lijevom boku,ali glava od bebe mi je na lijevoj strani i kad tako legnem pritisnem ga valjda i on pocne lupati na sve strane,tako da i od mog spavanja vise nema nista...Cak me zna probuditi lupanje u sred noci i onda skontam da lezim na lijevoj strani i da sam ga pritisnula.Jedva cekam da se nekako drugacije okrene,ali eto od pocetka je tako smjesten ''poprecno'',pa valjda mu se svidja.

----------


## kordica

bok svima!!

ja se jučer vratila, bebe su velike (11, 12 i 13 cm) i aktivne, sve je na svom mjestu, cerviks 43 mm T
pregledavala me dr. Akšamija (jako je draga) i rekla da je zasad sve u najboljem redu. samo da tak i ostane

*ValaMala*  :Heart:   :Heart:   drži se

Svima svako dobro želim  :Wink:

----------


## lasta

Kordice vratila si se...samo neka tako i ostane.

Da jos malo zavibramo  za Valu i za Bab...cure držite se

----------


## andream

Kordice, neka se tako i nastavi. Da, dr je jako draga i detaljna, i mene je pregledavala jednom.

----------


## Mojca

> Ja moram, osim Vale, pozdraviti sve čuvalice trudnoće po bolnicama (MPO i one druge).


X!
Mare...  :Heart:  

Sori, ali moram jedan OT: Isprobali smo večeras tummy tub. Beba uživala do neba. A tek mi promatrajući nju!  :Smile:  Toplo preporučam!
http://www.tummytub.co.uk/gallery.html

----------


## nety

Curke dobila sma uputnicu za UK i BATB Procitala sam na povijesti bolesti da je to antibiogram e sad jedno pitanje Poštop sam morala kompletnu krvnu sliku i mokracu to su mi rekli da idem u doma zdravlja i to sam obavila Za ovo..antibiogram..je posebna uputnica i piše za mikrobiologiju
A gdje s tim idem jeli mi netko to moze reci? Nije mi bas zvijezda blizu da se secem do nje bezveze a M mi radi pa me nemre voziti A totalno me zbunila ta posebna uputnica i sad neznam kam bi s tim A narucena sam za 2 tj opet u Petrovu jer moram to donijeti i jer ce ponovno mjeriti NN

----------


## bugaboo

Nety imas u Petrovoj mikrobioloski laboratorij pa pitaj tamo jel mozes to kod njih obaviti. U istoj ti je zgradi gdje i obican lab, samo kad udjes odes skroz desno i tamo pitaj.

----------


## KLARA31

uživali smo sinoć na uzv 3D, moja curica je mirna  :Smile:  jedva da je ruku pomakla i pokazala lice,a nogice drži prekrižene  :Smile:  al smo uspjeli vidit spol
sve je super

----------


## prag

> uživali smo sinoć na uzv 3D, moja curica je mirna  jedva da je ruku pomakla i pokazala lice,a nogice drži prekrižene  al smo uspjeli vidit spol
> sve je super


bravo za još jedan curetak na forumu! :Klap:

----------


## andream

Bravo za curku. I ja kad vas čitam postajem pomalo znatiželjna nosim li curku ili dečkića (evo i Seve čak objavila da će roditi sineka  :Smile:  ... ali odolijevam napasti, neka bude do kraja iznenađenje. Eh slatkih li mukica ...

----------


## nata

Evo samo da vam javim da sam od sutra do poroda na promatranju u bolnici. 
S obzirom na moju prijašnju lošu anamnezu, a i beba je nešto manja, pa dr. želi 
pratiti situaciju odnosno dali će posteljica i dalje dovoljno dobro opskrbljivati 
bebu hranom i kisikom. Inaće, ctg nam je uredan, zatvorena sam...jedino bi bilo  
dobro da naša "mršavica" nabaci još nekoliko grama. Sada u 37.tt ima 2350g. 

Mislit ću na vas...a vi mislite na nas! 

Svima želim svako dobro, uredne trudnoće - da možete uživati u njima, a curama 
kojima se približio "dan susreta" da im bude najljepše moguće iskustvo.

 Bye  :Bye:  :Kiss:

----------


## KLARA31

nata sretno i da curka nabaci još par stotina grama  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

sretno nata! Neka curetak jos malo ojaca do najljepseg susreta i neka ti bolnicki dani brzo prodju. Mislimo na vas! Ja sam danas prelezala veci dio dana jer me prepone rasturaju i trbuh mi je nezgrapno velik. Osjetim bebe sve nize i ne kuzim kako se toliko moze promijenit u jednu noc, jos jucer su bili visoko iznad i oko pupka. Trebam li se zabrinuti?

----------


## mirna26

evo da vam curke javim...ja u 15tom tjednu saznala da u sebi nosim malog pišonju.....još nije sigurno 100%..ali nekih 90% da :Smile: )....pišonja se vidi iz aviona....a ja cijelo vrijeme mislila da je curka....ovo je zaista bio šok..hehehe

----------


## mirna26

> Bok cure, ovdje Valin muz. Nakon redovnog pregleda hitno je hospitalizirana, ne bih puno detalja, jos smo oboje u soku i javit cemo se kroz neko vrijeme. Imajte nas u mislima, to nam puno znaci


uz vas smo i neka bude lažni alarm

----------


## Bebica_2

Ma Sumskice ne brini ko zna kako su se smjestili pa te sad brcaju malo niže, a i čuj još malo pa je kraj blizu možda su se spustili prema izlazu :Smile: 
jedva čekaju da upoznaju mamu svoju!!
još malo, još malo!!

Mirna bravo za pišonju!!!

----------


## mirna26

> Ma Sumskice ne brini ko zna kako su se smjestili pa te sad brcaju malo niže, a i čuj još malo pa je kraj blizu možda su se spustili prema izlazu
> jedva čekaju da upoznaju mamu svoju!!
> još malo, još malo!!
> 
> Mirna bravo za pišonju!!!


ma čekaj malo bebica...pa ti ćeš se svaki čas porodit :Smile: .....

a kaj ti nosiš? :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Sad sam dosla doma nakon pregleda u bolnici i na dnevnom ulosku krv! Prvo sam se prestrasila, ali si mislim da je to sigurno od ne bas njeznih prstiju doktorice koja je radila pregled, jel se to ikome od vas desavalo nakon pregleda? 
Ne bih htjela dizat frku i opet letit u bolnicu, po baby watcheru bebi kuca srceko i sve je ok, sad cu se najest cokolade da me malo izbumba iznutra da se smirim.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja bi rekla da je to od pregleda.
Neki dan sam bila u Petrovoj, u trudničkoj ambulanti... tamo ko na traci. Niti ti pogledaju papire, niti te ko išta pita. Pregled gotov za 2 minute.
Ležala sam cijeli dan nakon pregleda jer me užasno boljelo.
Ili pojedi naranču da te izmlati pa ćeš biti mirnija.

----------


## mirna26

> Sad sam dosla doma nakon pregleda u bolnici i na dnevnom ulosku krv! Prvo sam se prestrasila, ali si mislim da je to sigurno od ne bas njeznih prstiju doktorice koja je radila pregled, jel se to ikome od vas desavalo nakon pregleda? 
> Ne bih htjela dizat frku i opet letit u bolnicu, po baby watcheru bebi kuca srceko i sve je ok, sad cu se najest cokolade da me malo izbumba iznutra da se smirim.


ja sam sebi rekla...ak vidim krv nakon pregleda ili sexa, zanti cu da je to zato jer je prokrvljenost grlića ogromna i velika je vjerojatnost puknuća neke žilice, što mi je dr. objasnila, ali svejedno bih se javila na hitnu da budem mirna.pošto si se ti vec vratila iz bolnice..znači, vec si pregledana što ti daje sigurnost da nije nikakvo krvarenje prijetilo pa je navjerojatnije neka žilica.ja bih pričekala.ako se smanjuje..to je to.najvjerojatnije će tako i biti.ako se povećava krvarenje, što je jako malo vjerojatno..onda drito u bolnicu opet!
ne brini...kaže mi moja dr...da je bolnica puna žena oko večernjih sati sa takvim i većim krvarenjem ali nakon sexića..hehe

----------


## bugaboo

Hvala cure, evo lezim i nadam se da ce prestati, nije neka velika kolicina krvi, ali dovoljno da me uznemiri. Evo bas se malena meskolji iznutra pa sam uvjerena da ce sve biti ok i da je to od pregleda.

----------


## Bebica_2

mirna evo još 10 dana!!toliko se bojali da ne bi opet prerano a kako sad stvari stoje niš se još ne događa, ne da se bembolini van :Smile: 
i da curica je, tako barem kažu :Smile: 

bugaboo ma bit će da je od pregleda, ti lezi i odmaraj pa ako do sutra ne stane pravac doktoru, al ako je od pregleda bude stalo!

----------


## nina70

Nešto me već dugo muči. Od prvog dana trudnoće, na niti jednom pregledu gin mi nije ni pipnuo prsa? Zar je to normalno?

----------


## Charlie

Nije ni meni u cijeloj trudnoci. Ne znam jel normalno ali kod nas koliko znam nije uobicajeno da se pregledavaju prsa trudnicama

----------


## andream

Ni meni. Nina, a zašto misliš da bi ti trebao pregledati? Ja se zapravo ne sjećam da mi je ginekolog ikad pregledavao prsa.

----------


## Darkica

Tijekom trudnoće nije ni meni, ali zato na redovnom pregledu uvijek.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Meni nikad, ni u trudnoći ni prije...šareno bih pogledala svoju doktoricu da mi krene pipkat grudi....

----------


## nina70

Prethodni privatni ginekolog bi me na svakom uzv pregledao doslovno do grla. Masno bih platila, ali sam bila mirnija.
U nazad par godina sam imala mastopatije pa me skoro poslao na mamografiju, ali tad sam imala 30ak godina i dr mi nije htio napraviti pregled. Ja se pokušavam sama pregledati, ali nisam osobito spretna i ne znam da li bih prepoznala problem. Već dugo osjećam bol u jednoj cicki i to prema pazuhu (i prije trudnoće mi se to dešavalo). U principu boli kad diram......a na svakom pregledu zaboravim pitati gina jer sam zaokupljena bebačem i pitanjima vezanim za njega.

----------


## Šiškica

> Nešto me već dugo muči. Od prvog dana trudnoće, na niti jednom pregledu gin mi nije ni pipnuo prsa? Zar je to normalno?


Ja brijem da bi moj socijalni ginekolog ,  privatni ginekolog i MPO ginekolog pobro šamar da krene pipat grudi.. :Laughing: 
Čini mi se da sam bila na bezbroj pregleda i nikom nikada nije palo na pamet da pipne (.)(.)..i najnormalnije mi je da ih ne pipa.. zna se za što je droktor.. :Grin:

----------


## mare41

koliko sam shvatila-nina govori o redovitim pregledima dojki -UZV, nevezano za trudnoću.

----------


## prag

evo da se i ja javim nakon redovitog uzv danas popodne..
30+0 tt, malena sve 5 se razvija, ima 1,5kg, opet je kratko upalilo i 4d pa smo vidjeli slatkicu našu s bucmastim obrazima :Smile:  
ja zatvorena, sve 5. dobila još 1,2kg od prošli put što je ukupno 7kg od početka.još 2 mj do poroda pa valjda ću doći bar do 10 preporučenih.. samo me gljivice još muče i dr kaže da umjesto canestena nastavim s rojazolom a da ćemo moći to riješiti tek poslije poroda kada ću smjeti uzimati određene lijekove za to..

----------


## andream

I ja sam imala puno gljivica u prvoj trudnoći, ovaj put ništa, sve čisto. Koristila sam canesten ali nije baš puno pomagao.

----------


## nina70

> koliko sam shvatila-nina govori o redovitim pregledima dojki -UZV, nevezano za trudnoću.


Da, pomislila sam da je glupo naručivati se za tako nešto mimo redovnog trudničkog pregleda. Inače, sam 1-2 x godišnje išla na tzv sistematski i u sklopu toga bi mi pregledao i dojke. Možda sam blesava, ali meni se nekako čini da bi mi kroz ovih 9 mj. mogao pogledat i cike. Ne mora ih dirat prstima, može i uzv  :Smile: 

Prag, bravo za tvoju bucku  :Smile:  
10 kg do kraja trudnoće mi se čini idealno.

----------


## Beti3

> Ja brijem da bi moj socijalni ginekolog ,  privatni ginekolog i MPO ginekolog pobro šamar da krene pipat grudi..
> Čini mi se da sam bila na bezbroj pregleda i nikom nikada nije palo na pamet da pipne (.)(.)..i najnormalnije mi je da ih ne pipa.. zna se za što je droktor..


Čudno! Meni ginekolog na godišnjem sistematskom pregledu redovno pregleda i grudi. Oduvijek je tako. Nisam ni znala da može bez da opipa. Čovjek uči dok je živ. :Grin:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Meni je samo jedna privatna ginekologica pregledala grudi. Ostala sam zatečena jer mi to nitko do tada nije napravio.
Bilo bi mi drago da to radi i moj soc. ginekolog. Ovako se sama jednom godišnje naručim na ultrazvuk.

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Bugaboo*, jel prestalo krvarenje?

----------


## bugaboo

Na svu srecu prestalo je, u drugoj polovici dana je bio smeckasti iscjedak koji se sad vec skroz smirio. Ako ce me svaki tjedan sad tako "lijepo" pregledavati bit ce mi veselo, nikad kraju sokovima :Mad:

----------


## Šiškica

Poslodavac me šalje svake tri godine na sistematski u Nemetovu i tamo mi  uvjek obavezno naprave i UVZ dojki..

al to nije radio ginekolog, nego teta na UVZ-u , koja napravi i pregled štitnjače, trbušne šupljine i ko zna čega još..
( rekla sam joj da sam u MPO postupcima na što je rekla da bi svakih 6 mj. trebala na kontrolu zbog terapije)..

Meni su te dvije stvari nepovezane , zato mi je i smješno  :Grin:

----------


## bugaboo

Meni su jedini put ista u vezi dojki radili kad sam u sklopu pretraga zbog povisenog prolaktina prije cca 8 god isla na UZV dojki jer sam imala galaktoreju (curenje mlijeka iz dojki). Mislim da bi se pregled/UZV dojki trebao raditi 1 godisnje uz sistematski pregled jer bolje je imati i taj dio pod kontrolom.

Bas je objavljeno u medijima da je ona voditeljica Giuliana Rancic (36 god) otkrila karcinom dojki u sklopu pretraga prije svog 3. IVFa, da nije isla na te pretrage ne bi niti znala za karcinom. Sad prica da ce nakon dvostruke operacije odstranjivanja dojki ici po svog bebolina jer joj je njezina buduca beba na neki nacin spasila zivot.

----------


## kockica1

pozdrav svim veselim trudnicama,puno srece onima koje su na kraju da sto prije svoje bebice zagrle.
*vala* zao mi je zbog vas,drzite se i mislim na vas i bebicu...
*klara31* super za tvoju malu curicu,mamino malo zlato... :Smile: 
Prag i vama pozdrav pa tvoja bebica je velika slatka mrvica.svim ostalim da nenabrajam puno srece zelim i mislim na vas.....

----------


## artisan

da se i ja priključim na ovu temu malo.
Evo danas je bio prvi uzv, vidi se jedna žumanjčana baš lijepo, a sumnja dr da je još jedna ali nije mogao biti siguran. Za tjedan dana ponavljam UZV pa ćemo više znati. Uglavnom drugo je sve u redu.

----------


## Mia Lilly

*artisan*, čestitam na uzv-u!
Za tjedan dana će se već i otkucaji vidjeti.

----------


## nina70

*Artisan*, čestitke. Visoka beta! Možda su duplići  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Drago mi je da nam se priključuju nove trudnice, meni kao da je jučer bilo da sam objavila trudnoću a evo me u trećem tromjesečju...

----------


## mirna26

nema veličina bete velike veze sa brojem trudnoće..malo sam proučavala ..i dosta žena zna imati visoke vrijednosti bete,a opet dosta onih sa nižom betom...ja sam imala 14dnt 1900..a dva dana poslije 4500...a bebu imam jednu od samog početka

što se tiče pregleda dojki kod ginekologa..svaka čast tom ginekologu jer je on upravo taj koji bi to trebao raditi samo što u Hrvatskoj to nije baš običaj jer ginekolozi nisu učeni na to..na zapadu je to sasvim normalno da te ginekolog nakon ginekološkog pregleda,uzme nativni bris rodnicee kojeg pogleda odmah ispod mikroskopa da vidi floru...da li su se nagomialle patogene bakterije(prema obliku) da li je laktobacila dovoljno ili postoje gljivice te na kraju palpativno pregleda dojke za prevenciju.ja bih rado da se moj ginić tako brine za mene a li nažalost to ovdje neću doživjeti pa čak niti kod privatnika.

----------


## alma_itd

Ja se pregledam kod ginekologa ''privatnika'' na "zapadu''...Do sad nisam imala ni jedan vaginalni pregled,samo preglede UZ,nikakve briseve do sad nisam imala,tek tamo u 30 i nekom tt cu imati onaj bris za streptokok,a ni dojke ne vjerujem da ce mi pregledati.Svaki put mi izmjere pritisak,izvagaju,vadila sam krv do sad 3 puta,prvi put za kombinirani test,drugi put za alfa-fetoprotein i danas onaj test sa glukozom(svaki put je na uputnici pisalo jos i nalazi za toxoplazmu i one obicne krvne pretrage) i urin.Obim stomaka mi nikad nije mjerio,niti visinu na kojoj se nalazi maternica ili tako nesto sto citam po forumima.Citala sam ovdje da puno vas ima vaginalne preglede,pa nakon toga neke imaju bolove ili malo krvarenja,sto naravno nije dobro,ali opet sa druge strane,kako da npr dr.vidi da se zena mozda ranije pocela otvarati,pa da treba da miruje ili da dobije neku terapiju? Ja mislim da ce mene moj dr.vaginalno pregledati tek kad doguram do 36-37tt(barem se nadam).Ja sam sve preglede obavljala kod mog MPO ginekologa,a moje prijateljice u Holandiji ne idu na preglede kod ginekologa nego kod zena koje su po struci verloskundige(nesto kao babice) i 3 puta u toku trudnoce vide ginekologa(neke cak ni toliko,jer UZ obave kod specijaliste za UZ koji obavi ona 3 standardna UZ u 12,20 i 30tt),cak i ako je rijec o MPO trudnoci.

----------


## mirna26

onda je očito bitno u kojem dijelu zapada se radi :Smile: ...vidiš....vrlo čudno...ja govorim o austriji i njemačkoj.u Hrv. sam vaginalno pregledana baš uvijek kad imam i uzv....e sad...da me ubiješ..zašto se svi toliko razlikuju...meni paše kad me što više gledaju pa sam mirna....možda netko to ne voli....

----------


## alma_itd

Vjeruj mi da bi i ja voljela da me barem jednom vaginalno pregleda,barem sad kad sam u 28tt.neznam kako su npr Vali vidjeli da se rano pocela otvarati,mozda zbog onih njenih ranih BH kontrakcija,ali mislim da ni ti vaginalni pregledi nisu bezveze,dobro,mozda nema potrebe svaki put,ili u ranoj trudnoci,ali ima zena koje dugo hodaju otvorene npr 1cm. i to nije nikakav problem za dalju trudnocu,ali barem to znaju i malo su opreznije sto se tice dizanja teskog ili slicno,pa bez problema doguraju do 40tt i izbjegnu infekcije ili sta ja znam kakve sve komplikacije...ali znale su da se moraju paziti i to je to.Moj bebo je juce ludovao od 12 popodne pa do pola 3 ujutro,kad sam se konacno od umora onesvijestila...stomak mi je skakako na sve strane...nikad do sad nije bio takav,tjesim se da ga je ona glukoza od juce ''nafilovala'' pa je zato bio hiperaktivan :Laughing: .Inace je onako aktivan po 2 sata pa onda valjda spava,pa opet sve ispocetka.

----------


## frka

alma, bolje da te ne pregledavaju vaginalno - na taj nacin se samo mogu prenijeti infekcije. a otvorenost se moze vidjeti uzv-om isto kao i izmjeriti duljina cerviksa... druga je stvar sto su kod vas ti pregledi zbilja rijetki... ma ni jedna ni druga krajnost ne valja - niti svakomjesecno turanje prstiju niti nikakve provjere cerviksa...

a sto je alfa-fetoprotein?

----------


## mirna26

super...to je meni tak slatko..hehe...mali atletičar.....
ja vidim svog samo na ultrazvuku kako razgibava nogice i rukice,a okreće se ko na vrtuljku...sada ima još mjesta pa može..ali sve me strah kad više ne bude imao mjesta...biti će mi veselo kao i tebi.... :Smile: ...možda i veselije....hehe

----------


## alma_itd

> alma, bolje da te ne pregledavaju vaginalno - na taj nacin se samo mogu prenijeti infekcije. a otvorenost se moze vidjeti uzv-om isto kao i izmjeriti duljina cerviksa... druga je stvar sto su kod vas ti pregledi zbilja rijetki... ma ni jedna ni druga krajnost ne valja - niti svakomjesecno turanje prstiju niti nikakve provjere cerviksa...
> 
> a sto je alfa-fetoprotein?


Ta pretraga se radi nekad u 18tt,u krvi se odredjuje slobodni alfa-fetoprotein,sto je vazno za dijagnozu spine bifide,mada je meni i na UZ vidio da je kraljeznica zatvorena,ali je to valjda standardna pretraga ovdje,kako sam kasnije saznala.Ja sam ovdje panicarila na forumu kad sam vidjela da mi je dao da to vadim,mislila sam da nesto nije uredu.Nalaz je bio dobar,kao sto se i ocekivalo nakon UZ.

----------


## alma_itd

Drago mi je da se ''otvorenost'' i skracen cervix mogu vidjeti na UZ,nadam se da to moj dr. pogleda svaki put :Rolling Eyes: ...ja sam mislila da se to ipak mora ''opipati'',barem ja nista ne vjerujem dok licno ne vidim a u ovom slucaju ''opipam'' :Laughing:  A sto se tice mogucnosti unosa infekcije vaginalnim pregledom,sa tim se slazem,mada valjda onaj sluzni cep sluzi da sprijeci unos infekcije :Rolling Eyes: ....mada nikad se nezna,dovoljno je da je ginekolog malo grublji i eto ti krvarenja i bespotrebne sekiracije narednih sati ili dan kao kod nase bugaboo.

----------


## mirna26

koliko sam ja čula, otvorenost se ženama do sada uvijek pregledavalo vaginalnim pregledom...nisam baš sigurna da li uzv dovoljan...
a ja sam do sada imala dva vaginalna pregleda....jednom kao nastavak uzimanja briseva,a jednom u samoj ranoj trudnoći. sumnjam da će me baš svaki mjesec gledat vaginalno jer to zaista nije potrebno,već samo ultrazvučno,al kako se trudnoća približava kraju,koliko sam ja čula,vaginalni pregledi su normalni i nitko mi još nije rekao da postoji neki veliki strah od infekcije.
to prvi put čujem.nikad se nije oslanjalo samo na ultrazvuk pri kasnijoj trudnoći...svatko ima svoja iskustva i ne bi trebalo se niti plašiti niti uveličavati...moram reći da je moja dr iznimno nježna i nikada me još nije ništa zabolilo....da je gruba...ja bih joj rekla bez beda kaj mislim o tome....

----------


## KLARA31

U cito stalno me rukom opipa pa onda uzv,očito ništa ne prepuštaju slučaju. A ne bi baš rekla da imaju slabi uzv pa da ne može tako,nego jednostavno ovako je sigurnije. Nevjerujem u infekcije pri pregledu,pa stavi rukavice,još mi i ispritišće stomak.

----------


## alma_itd

Meni dr. dodirne stomak ali samo zato da obrise onaj gel od UZ :Laughing:  Idem u utorak ponovo na UZ bas me zanima hoce li biti nesto drugacije nego do sad :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ima kakvih vijesti od Vale?

----------


## mirna26

mia uzela si mi riječi iz ruku

----------


## Darkica

A što je s *hop*? Baš se dugo nije javljala...Čuje li se tko s njom?

----------


## lasta

Ma  ja svaki put kada idem na UZ dr.me pregleda-stavi one papagajke pa onda samo pogleda da li  sam zatvorena. Jednom me i  rucno pregledala da vidi da li se maternica lijepo digla.
Moj bebone je jako zivahan,znam da sa svojim 50 kg  nisam neki komad zene ali lupka,senzibilno laktari da ga lagano osjetim i kada stavim ruku na stomak. Do 9-og
mjeseca ce mi skakati po glavi ako ovako nastavi.

Ma nema vijesti niti od Sele...cure javite se da znamo da je sve dobro

----------


## Sumskovoce

lasta vidjet ces da kako bebac raste ti njezni dodiri postanu prava laktarenja. Moji decki kao da plesu pogo unutra...sve me boli u zadnjih par dana, od njihovih pokreta,do prepona i kukova,a nespavanje je postalo kronicno. Valjda je to najtezi dio pred kraj...

----------


## frka

mirna, a sto ce ti vaginalni pregledi kad se trudnoca priblizava kraju - tad ionako trebas roditi  :Smile: 

uzv-om se vidi zatvorenost/otvorenost unutarnjeg usca i radi cervikometrija sto je bitnije od podataka koje dobijes vaginalnim pregledom... 
i ja sam imala svakomjesecne vaginalne preglede dok se nije ustanovilo da sam otvorena - nakon toga me ni u bolnici nisu htjeli pregledavati zbog mogucnosti prijenosa infekcije (bez obzira sto bi naravno nosili rukavice), a nije mi ispao sluzni cep... i naglasavali su da cim manje pregleda, tim bolje...

----------


## andream

Mislim da je važno i tko i kako radi preglede. Mene je prošli tj pregledavao dr Hafner na SD, nisam ni osjetila pregled. Idući mj imat ću vjerojatno samo UZV.

----------


## mirjana s

ćao artisan
vidim da si "friška"trudnica kao i ja, pa ću te nešto pitati
dali te ponekad bole jajnici i donji dio trbuha?,ili je to samo kod mene

----------


## Darkica

mirjana s, u kojem si nam tjednu? Čestitam od srca :Smile:

----------


## mirjana s

ja sam friška trudnica -6 tjednu

----------


## artisan

mirjana mene baš i ne, prije bete su me bolili malo, ali sada nemam nikakvih simptoma baš, samo napuhnut trbuh.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke; pusa svima za početak...a čestitke novim svježim trudnjačama  :Smile: 

Imam pitanjce....terminuše moje jeste radile test senzibilzacije sad ovih tjedana ili planirate raditi...ja bih to radila ovaj tjedan ... mi smo danas 30+0?!?

----------


## Hakya

Mirjana s mene su bolili jajnici, i osjecala sam grceve i probadanja, sada sam u 12 tt. i dalje ponekad osjecam grceve. Mislim da je to sve ok, meni je moj dr. rekao da je to normalno da se maternica siri. Meni je trudnoca za sada uredna, beba se ljepo razvija, prije dva tjedna bili smo na pregledu, vidjeli smo bebu po prvi put, prekrasan osjecaj. Nismo jos sigurni, ali dr. kaze da bi mogao biti djecak :Zaljubljen: . Meni je trbuh napuhnut jos od postupka.

----------


## prag

IvaMia mi smo li-la s terminom, ja sam 30+4 danas. na pregledu sam bila s 30+0 i dr nije ništa spominjao test senzibilizacije..ima li to veze krvna grupa? mislim ako smo i ja i muž i donorka B+ da onda mi nije potrebno?? nisam sigurna..

----------


## prag

pozdrav svim novim trudnicama!!!
ima li vijesti od ValeMale? je li se tko čuje s njom? Eva?

----------


## miga24

> Mirjana s mene su bolili jajnici, i osjecala sam grceve i probadanja, sada sam u 12 tt. i dalje ponekad osjecam grceve. Mislim da je to sve ok, meni je moj dr. rekao da je to normalno da se maternica siri.Meni je trbuh napuhnut jos od postupka.


Potpisujem. I meni je rečeno da je sve to normalno. Mi evo u 13 tjednu i noćas oka nisam sklopila baš zbog tih glupih grčeva, bolova, pritiska. Ne znam ni sama više kaj me boli i kak bi to nazvala... :Laughing:  Moj muž meni stalno govori da se ne zove to bez razloga drugo stanje... :Laughing:

----------


## patuljchica

mirjana, mene su jajnici povremeno probadali mislim cijelo prvo tromjesječje, a trbuh me nije štrecao, pikao ili sl. možda 2 tjedna u cijeloj trudnoći  :Smile: . I kako je meni rekla jedna moja frendica čiji sin danas ima 4 mjeseca - ma u trudnoći te stalno nešto štreca, pika, boli, gnjavi - to ti je normalno! Samo se u kasnijoj fazi već navikneš pa toliko ne ludiš zbog toga.
Evo mene sad u 36+5  - sad već štikam kaj me to boli, da nisu trudovi  :Laughing: . Nikad kraja panici!

----------


## đurđa76

ko da je jučer bilo kad sam sa curama pila kavicu i ti nisi mogla doći jer ti baš i nije nešta bilo dobro,a gle sad,još malo i imat ćeš najljepši susret sa svojom djevojčicom!!!!sretno

----------


## patuljchica

> ko da je jučer bilo kad sam sa curama pila kavicu i ti nisi mogla doći jer ti baš i nije nešta bilo dobro,a gle sad,još malo i imat ćeš najljepši susret sa svojom djevojčicom!!!!sretno


 :Kiss: 
evo... baš zbog tih, tada "misterioznih" bolova i probadanja se nisam usudila doći! :Grin: 
ali kroz 40-ak tjedana se fakat navikneš, iako sam se ja malo opustila tek negdje iza 30-og tjedna :Laughing:  (al ja sam po prirodi paničarka - sirota moja curica, stalno ću je daviti sa nekim svojim strahovima).
evo, mi fakat brojim o sitno, a ja još i danas ne mogu vjerovati svaki put kad me curica pikne pod rebra da se ovo stvarno događa!
 :Bye:  svima!

----------


## kockica1

*patuljchica* super za tebe i tvoju curicu.pa vi ste na samome kraju. zelim ti najljepsi susret s bebicom tvojom.
a sto se tice bockanja,probadanja¸meni je to ima tjedan dana non stop.sad me kao iglicom  malo lijevo,malo desno bocne.ali ja sam to shvatila kao da se moja bebica javlja da je sve ok,jer ja sam uvik u panici sta ce biti...
p.s imam nizak secer i malo bakterija u urinu ima li to kakve veze s bockanjem

----------


## patuljchica

> p.s imam nizak secer i malo bakterija u urinu ima li to kakve veze s bockanjem


za nizak šećer ti ne znam - ja imam visoki, pa sam od 25 tt na dijabetučkoj dijeti. Bakterije bi mogle biti uzrok, ali mislim da bi upala trebala biti dosta jaka (zato se i rade urinokulture, da se otkrije upala prije nego se uopće pokažu vanjski simptomi  :Smile: ). 
Ono što se meni čini najlogičnijim, s obzirom na tvoj _track record_ je da te jajnici bockaju kao posljedica hiperstimulacije - još uvijek se "vraćaju" u normalu, a zbog trudnoće (jajnik bi trebao hraniti žuto tijelo koje hrani bebu dok se posteljica ne formira) rade "prekovremeno". Tako su ti meni doktori objasnili to probadanje. Činilo mi se logičnim, pa sam objašnjenje prihvatila  :Smile: .
btw. to ne znači da nizak šećer i bakterije treba ignorirati! svakako provjeri sa dr. što i kako dalje...

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja  sutra idem na  1.uzv-pregled  zbog  iscjedka  inace sam trebala  oko  20.12  
sutra mi je  5+2   , po mojoj  racunici  , jel se moze  ista vidjeti ,  plizzz odg.

----------


## mirna26

*frka*....ali ja nisam mislila na trudnoću sa 37 tjedana i dalje već malo prije draga :Smile: 

*lasta*....u kojem si sada tjednu?19tom?
ja sam u 17tom i ne osjećam niš..zapravo osjećam ja puno toga..ali ne znam da li da to prepišem širenju maternice ili gurkanju maloga...mene zna probosti niže pubično ali mi je to čudno...pa zar toliko nisko?ponekad osjetim odjednom kao da mi je "netko" sjeo na mjehur..pa nakon 15tak minuta popusti...biti ce da je to bebone....hehe....bebone bebone bebone..ta riječ mi je tak smiješna :Grin: 

ujutro sam nakon svog orgazma iz snova osjetila opet grčenje maternice ali ovog puta sam stavila ruku na trbuh i točno osjetim tvrdo pod prstima....to je maternica koja se grči....ma cure moje..jeste sigurne da bebone voli ta ljuljkanja maternice...ja na njih nemrem utjecat..žao mi je..van moje moći :Grin:

----------


## mirna26

> ja sutra idem na 1.uzv-pregled zbog iscjedka inace sam trebala oko 20.12 
> sutra mi je 5+2 , po mojoj racunici , jel se moze ista vidjeti , plizzz odg.


teško...to može biti  preveć rano...pa čak i ako je uvz jako dobar...ako je starije proizvodnje..teško...ali ce te pozvat vjerojatno za par tjedana opet

----------


## Charlie

Moze se vidjeti gestacijska vrecica sa zumanjcanom, gestacijska bi se svakako trebala vidjeti. Meni se vidjela mala gv s nepunih 5tj. Za odjeke ploda je jos prerano. Sretno!!!!

----------


## Inesz

Crvenkapice, gestacijska vrećica pojavljuje se u 4. tt. Iskusan dr sa dobrim ultazvukom može diajagnosticirati trudnoću  već između 4 i 1/2 i 5. tt pomoću transvaginalne sonde.
U početku sa gestacijska vrećica vidi kao vrlo mala  okrugla struktura i ona raste otprilike 1mm dnevno do 9. tt.

Trudnoća bi se kod tebe mogla vidjeti, međutim nekad se gestacijska vrećica ne vidi sve do kraja 5. tt (ili dok  beta ne prijeđe 2500-3500)

*
Crvenkapice*, sretno sutra, neka sve bude u redu i neka se vidi gestacijsak vrećica i potvrdi intrauterina trudnoća.
Ali ako i ne bude još vidljivo, ne brini, bit će onda za tjedan dana.

----------


## mirna26

samo da se ispravim....ja sam mislila na srčeko malo...gestacijska bi mogla biti kao što curke vele
sretno crvenkapo!!!

----------


## mirna26

joj baš sam smotana..odjeci srčeka mog bebone su se vidli sa 6+2..tada sam zapravo imala zakazan uzv..ko zna možda bi se vidjelo i prije...joj koji je to jedinstven osjećaj..joj joj joj :Klap: ma nešto predivno.....taj osjećaj želim i tebi..samo budi strpljiva..pusa

----------


## alma_itd

U petak sam se na ovoj istoj temi zalila kako nisam imala ni jedan vaginalni pregled do sad...Bolje  mi je da se poklopim usima i sutim.Sinoc odem da piskim i dok sam sjedila na wc osjetim da nesto ''pljusnu'' iz mene :Shock:  Svjeza krv sa komadicima necega.Uspjela sam samo da stavim ulozak,zgrabim trudnicku knjizicu i odjurim na hitnu.Nisam imala predhodno nikakvih bolova osim bebinog standardnog skakanja po cervixu.Do bolnice sam plakala jer nisam znala da li da se radujem sto bebo skace,jer to znaci da je ziv ili da kontam da skace jer se pati zbog necega.Odmah su me prikljucili na aparat,a nakon toga uradili vaginalni pregled,intavaginalno UZ i obicni UZ.Sve je OK,ali mi je posteljica jos uvijek dijelom preko cervixa i valjda kako se siri doslo je do pucanja nekog kapilara,a kako sam ja na fraxiparinu i aspirinu,krvarenje je malo jace.Sinoc je vec krvarenje stalo,ali su me zadrzali u bolnici na promatranju.Sinoc nisam dobila fraxiparin,a veceras ga opet mogu nastaviti.Sad sam dosla iz bolnice.Rekli su mi da cu ako posteljica ovako ostane morati na carski :Sad:  .Beba je narasla prilicno,sad je 1290gr. a sutra idem kod svog ginekologa pa cu jos ispitati ostalo.Pitala sam dr. jel trebam nesto posebno da izbjegavam,kaze ona nema sexa vise :Laughing: ...kao da ga je od transfera uopste i bilo :Laughing:  Nadam se da do kraja trudnoce necu vise dozivjeti onakav strah kao sinoc...mislila sam da je gotovo...a u torbi jos uvijek nosim slike sa 4D...mislim da bi mi srce puklo da se bebi nesto lose desilo.

----------


## mirna26

joj daj šuti alma...prestrašila si me.....joj joj joj..što nisi prije rekla da imaš pacenetu previju...ubit cu te....joj bože sveti...hvala ti da je sve u redu....pa beba skače po mekanoj posteljici..njoj je to zabavno al tebi očito nije....ajde hvala bogu da je sve u redu..ma biti  će sve u redu....sve je u redu..nemoj se brinut..samo uspori draga ako ti je poteljica tako nisko..nemoj da ti padne na pamet da nosiš nešto..da se naglo saginješ dižeš i slično...sve pooooolaaaaako :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

ej ..a kak ti izmjere težinu bebe..to me zanima...

----------


## Inesz

masa bebe se proračunava na temelju opsega trbuha i duljine bedrene kosti. to je procjena a ne egzaktan podatak.

----------


## alma_itd

> masa bebe se proračunava na temelju opsega trbuha i duljine bedrene kosti. to je procjena a ne egzaktan podatak.


Tacno...tako su i procjenili da je toliko tezak,mada nista to nije sigurno,znaju ''fulati'' i za pola kg.

----------


## alma_itd

Ima li jos neko od trudnica ovdje kod koga je posteljica preko cervixa i nazad(a da je malo ''starija'' trudnoca od moje)? Meni je jedna dr.koja me je pregledala u 18tt rekla za ovakav polozaj posteljice,ali kao za 10-15 dana ce se ona podici i nema problema,a eto nije se jos ''podigla''.Sad se brinem hoce li to nesto uticati na trajanje trudnoce ili na sam tok :Sad:  Moze li uopste vodenjak puci ako je posteljica preko cervixa :Rolling Eyes:  :Confused:

----------


## KLARA31

sretno crvenkapice,uživat ćeš sutra kada vidiš svoju mrvicu na ekranu  :Smile: 
Baš gledam svoje nalaze, ZM-10.7 ET 22.7, a 19.8 gestac.vrećica 7mm i čuje se srce a to je bilo na 6tt-2

----------


## nea0902

I meni se Crvenkapice s 5+6 vidila getacijska sa pozitivnom srcanom aktivnosti  :Smile: 
Ali nemoj brinuti ako ti se sutra ne vidi, individualno je to tako da nema mjesta panici. Uzivaj sutra na svom prvom uzv! 
Alma bas mi je drago da je sve ok s bebicom  :Kiss: 
kako nam je Vala?

----------


## Sumskovoce

*alma* srce mi je stalo dok sam čitala post, glavno da je sve OK, da je beba dobro i da si ti OK. Ja nisam imala iskustvo kao tvoje, ali već će se netko javiti tko zna više o toj temi.

*crvenkapice* jako sam sretna zbog tebe i držim ti fige da sutra na pregledu doživiš najljepšu moguću sreću  :Love:  

Mi sutra put bolnice, opet, i nadam se da se vraćam doma još tjedan dana (već smo u 35. tjednu, a trudnice s blizancima inače hospitaliziraju u 36. tjednu). Držite mi fige  :Wink:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*nea* samo ću te zagrlit u slučaju da me zadrže u bolnici, a da ti odeš rodit prije nego se ja dočepam nekog kompa  :Love:  drži se i sretno!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

hvala  cure  sto ste tu  za odg.  
ipak ne idem sutra, problem je sto  imam  1 i pol  voznje  do splita  ,  veli dr. ako  ne krvarim  puno  da ne trebam dolazit  jos,  odlucila sam jos pricekat,  da je meni cito blizu  ne bi bio problem  ici sutra  pa onda za tj. dana ponovo ....
ja u biti ne krvarim  vec imam  svaka dva dana smeđi iscjedak  , ili  2x  dnevno  , to je kolicinski malo  ,  danas bila i neka  crvena nit  od  3cm ,  
lagani grcici  sa svih strana  , 
ali dovoljno da mi mira ne da, da sam non stop u nekom strahu  ...
i jos jedno pitanje  , ti pregledi su ugl.  vaginalno uzv?    jel se moze sto vidjeti  uzv  preko trbuha ?

----------


## Inesz

transvaginalni uz prije otrkriva trudnoću. transabdominalni (preko trbuha) može tek nako 6tt.

----------


## nea0902

Draga moja Šumskice hvala ti puno  :Kiss:  Nadam se da ces bit jos bar 7 dana biti kuci. Uvik je lipse doma  :Smile: 
Sigurno si nestrpljiva vidit svoje malce! Jedva cekam da nam bebice dođu.
Moja malena se sprema ali ja nemam nikakav osjecaj da trebam za 5 dana roditi, mogla bih je jos 6 mj nositi  :Laughing:  stvari su spremne, ja malo manje sad samo cekamo nju  :Zaljubljen: 
Kapice uzv je vaginalni jos je prerano za abdominalni  :Smile:

----------


## patuljchica

> Ima li jos neko od trudnica ovdje kod koga je posteljica preko cervixa i nazad(a da je malo ''starija'' trudnoca od moje)? Meni je jedna dr.koja me je pregledala u 18tt rekla za ovakav polozaj posteljice,ali kao za 10-15 dana ce se ona podici i nema problema,a eto nije se jos ''podigla''.Sad se brinem hoce li to nesto uticati na trajanje trudnoce ili na sam tok Moze li uopste vodenjak puci ako je posteljica preko cervixa


*alma* drago mi je da je sad sve ok kod tebe... Ja (na sreću) nemam osobna iskustva s dijagnozom placente previe, ali je imala moja frendica. Krvarila je cijelu trudnoću, uzimala hrpe utrogestana, i na kraju rodila zdravog dječaka. Mislim da ti je to  najbitnija informacija.
Čudno mi je da ti doktori nisu malo to pomnije objasnili - kod placente previe treba se malo više paziti ali nije ništa strašno. Posteljica se mora pratiti, i ako se ne "povuče" gore, porod se vrši isključivo na carski rez (jer posteljica u stvari priječi bebi prolaz vaginalno). Više detalja ne znam, pa ne bi htjela pričati napamet, predlažem da detalje ipak pitaš doktora! I malo uspori i čuvaj dječačića još malčice da naraste  :Smile: .
*Šumskice* sretan put i da te lijepo vrate doma na još tjedan dana!
*Nea* molim - izvještavaj nas! Ne znam da li će i mene uhvatiti ova tvoja fjaka, ali ja samo čekam srijedu da navršimo 37 tt i uđemo u 38-i pa da mogu počet navijat curici da izađe. Moram iskreno priznati, meni je dosta!  :Smile: . Sve mi je živo teško, čak i okrenuti se po noći u krevetu... i mrzim što za svaku glupost moram moliti muža ili mamu da mi pomognu jer čim se malo više ushodam odmah me počnu boljeti leđa i prepone i moram leći... Osjećam se na momente stvarno nemoćno!
Inače sam po prirodi "organizator" pa me jako nervira to što ne znam točno kada će sve to krenuti. Jedva čekam pregled u petak pa ćemo možda znati više. Prema povremenom pikanju u kostima zdjelice, rekla bi da se naša djevojčica slaže sa mojim prognozama, i da ćemo Novu godinu dočekati u troje... Ali neću ja ništa forsirati (čak ni muža na sex  :Laughing: ) nek nam ona samo dođe kad joj se čini zgodnim :Zaljubljen: .

----------


## patuljchica

> transvaginalni uz prije otrkriva trudnoću. transabdominalni (preko trbuha) može tek nako 6tt.


Meni su prešli na abdominalni uzv (jedva sam dočekala!) nakon 12 tt.

----------


## Charlie

Crvenkapice ovako rano je vaginalna sonda najpouzdanija. Meni su u prvoj t u 8. tjednu vec radili transabdominalno ali na jako dobrom uz. Ali racunaj da ce ti prvi pregled biti vaginalnom sondom. 
Probaj ne brinut previse, dok nema svjeze krvi super. Meni je smefji iscjedak trajao do 6. tjedna...a sve je bilo ok. Samo polako, cuvaj se!

----------


## alma_itd

Meni je jedna dr. u 18tt na pregledu rekla da posteljica dijelom lezi preko cervixa ali da ce se vremenom podici.I rekla mi je cega da se cuvam.Kad sam svog ginekologa nakon mjesec dana na kontroli pitala gdje je posteljica rekao je da je nazad i nista mi vise nije spominjao.A evo sinoc mi treca dr. a danas cetvrta dr. kaze da je posteljica jos uvijek preko cervixa ali da ce se pomjeriti nagore kako trudnoca bude odmicala.Mada sad citam na netu da se obicno pomjeri do 20tt,a kod mene se eto jos nije pomjerila.Vjerovatno panicarim bezveze,pridrzavacu se svega sto mi je receno,to je jedino sto mogu i moliti se da sve bude dobro do kraja.

----------


## Mojca

Cure drage, baš mi nedostajete.  :Smile:  Toliko beba nam uskoro stiže!  :Heart:  

Alma, smrzla sam se čitajući tvoj post... uf... Glavno da je sve dobro... i tako će do kraja i ostati!  :Smile:  


Mali korisno OT, ako vas zanima, knjiga na turbo snjiženju:  
http://www.izvorznanja.com/index.php...ypage.tpl.html

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Drage curke, Vala vam svima šalje puse i pozdrave...još uvijek je u bolnici; a stanje je nepromjenjeno...vjerujemo i nadamo se u najbolji mogući ishod...

----------


## Charlie

Iva Mia to sto je stanje nepromijenjeno to je dobro zar ne? Lijecnici uspijevaju sprijeciti prijevremeni porod? Vibramo za njih i dalje ~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## rikikiki

ValaMala ~~~~~~~~~~ za vašu malu curicu!

----------


## Mia Lilly

Jao, jao *Alma*. Baš si me uplašila. 
*Šumkica*, nadam se da ćeš ostati kod kuće još tjedan dana.
*Vala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za djevojčicu!
*Mojca*, tvojoj velikoj djevojčici pusa!

Evo nas u 36 tt. Sve je spremno i čekamo da nam stigne princeza. Zanima me, dal se vama pojačao iscjedak pred kraj trudnoće?
Meni izgleda ko da ga je svaki dan sve više.

----------


## patuljchica

> Evo nas u 36 tt. Sve je spremno i čekamo da nam stigne princeza. Zanima me, dal se vama pojačao iscjedak pred kraj trudnoće?
> Meni izgleda ko da ga je svaki dan sve više.


oooo daaa!

----------


## kockica1

*crvenkapice* ja sam ti sa 6 tj isla na pregled i vidila se samo ZV I GV.nisam cula srce.bila sam se tako prepala.ali nismo sve iste tako nemoj se brinuti. cini mi se kako nam  krene trudnoca uvik se brigamo oko necega.

----------


## bugaboo

> Evo nas u 36 tt. Sve je spremno i čekamo da nam stigne princeza. Zanima me, dal se vama pojačao iscjedak pred kraj trudnoće?
> Meni izgleda ko da ga je svaki dan sve više.


Evo mi u 38. tt i vec par dana (nakon onog krvarenja i smeđarenja nakon pregleda) mi je iscjedak u naletima tako obilan i gust. Cak sam jucer pomislila da mi odlazi sluzni cep :Shock: 

Alma ne znam nista o tome sto ti se događa, ali drzim fige da se posteljica pomakne i da mozes lakse disati do kraja trudnoce  :Love:  Pokusaj vise mirovati i ja sam sigurna da ce sve biti dobro.

Super da se Vala stala otvarati, bolje da je u bolnici pod nadzorom i stalnom skrbi, na kraju ce ona jos i prenijeti  :Love: 

Sumskice drzim fige da jos malo budes doma i gnjavis mm-a u zadnjim danima kad ste sami :Wink: 

Svima ostalima velika pusa :Zaljubljen:  Moja ritalica i ja odosmo u setnju malo hvatati zrake sunca.

----------


## bublica3

Draga Crvenkapice, bolje da si odgodila pregled. Prerano je da se s 5.tj čuje srce. 

Želim ti puno sreće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Evo mi u 38. tt i vec par dana (nakon onog krvarenja i smeđarenja nakon pregleda) mi je iscjedak u naletima tako obilan i gust. Cak sam jucer pomislila da mi odlazi sluzni cep.


Da, baš neki gust iscjedak. I meni je palo na pamet da je sluzni čep.

----------


## andream

> Curke; pusa svima za početak...a čestitke novim svježim trudnjačama 
> 
> Imam pitanjce....terminuše moje jeste radile test senzibilzacije sad ovih tjedana ili planirate raditi...ja bih to radila ovaj tjedan ... mi smo danas 30+0?!?


Ja radila danas, drugi put u ovoj trudnoći, rezultati su u četvrtak (Petrova). Nadam se da bude sve ok (ja sam inače B-). Ne znam, nisam pitala, da li je dovoljno raditi dva puta u trudnoći ili ću morati još jednom?

----------


## tikki

Iva Mia, hvala što si nam prenjela vijesti od Vale  :Smile:  držimo fige za nju i njihovu curicu da sve bude ok!

----------


## frka

> Da, baš neki gust iscjedak. I meni je palo na pamet da je sluzni čep.


cure, sluzni cep vam je gotovo uvijek krvav ili smeckast i to najcesce ispadne bas onako zvakasta, gumenasta masa, komadina... kao velika krvava bala ili prosarana krvlju... sumnjam da vam je taj iscjedak cep...

----------


## patuljchica

> cure, sluzni cep vam je gotovo uvijek krvav ili smeckast i to najcesce ispadne bas onako zvakasta, gumenasta masa, komadina... kao velika krvava bala ili prosarana krvlju... sumnjam da vam je taj iscjedak cep...


krasno si to opisala! :Laughing:  al, hvala!
kolko sam ja čitala, pojačani iscjedak (kod onih sretnica kod kojih ne traje cijelu trudnoću) javlja se u pravilu na početku i na kraju trudnoće.
Dakle, još jedna od predivnih pojava koje su normalne u trudnoći :Grin: .

----------


## frka

> krasno si to opisala! al, hvala!


ma sto da ti kazem - majstor sam od opisa  :Grin:

----------


## prag

alma drži se, pazi se i slušaj upute liječnika, glavno da je bebica ok, a to s posteljicom koliko sam pročitala/ čula može do kraja trudnoće se promjeniti i da dođe vaginalni porod a ako i ne bude onda se obavi carski a i za njega se ne brini, meni se nijedna prija nije žalila koja je išla na carski da je to nešto strašno, dapače toliko su se brzo oporavile i lako podnijele da bih ja najradije da i meni dođe carski  :Wink: 

ValaMala, znam da nije lako izdržati psihički i fizički ovih par tjedana ali drži se, možeš ti to, može i malena, borac je, to je već dokazala! svi mislimo na tebe!

patuljchica i nea, MiaLily, bugaboo vama je još malo ostalo da zagrlite svoju dječicu..šaljem puno dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~ da porod prođe školski!

nea već smo nas dvije pisale u vezi tečaja za prisustvovanje porodu u kbc split. jesi ti na kraju to uplatila i jesi li morala ići na predavanja? ja sam išla na one besplatne tečajeve u klub trudnica i dosta korisnog sam čula i vidjela tako da bih ove u kbc izbjegla ako se može...

crvenkapica bolje što si pričekala sljedeći tjedan jer ćeš onda vjerojatno vidjeti i srce!  za smeđe mrlje ne brini, to može biti implementacijsko krvarenje..sve dok nemaš svježu crvenu krv nemaj brige a i tada nije sve crno..ja sam imala 2x i bili su u pitanju hematomi i sve završilo ok, evo me 31 tt. što se tiče uzv cure su ti dobro rekle, za početak se radi vaginalno a tek poslije na trbuhu.

mirna to probadanje skroz nisko može biti dok maternica ne ''izađe'' van zdjelice, tada i najviše pritišće mjehur. a onda kad ''izađe'' i proširi se nećeš osjećati tako pritisak na dnu. ali ćeš vidjeti da će se beba javljati na sve strane i neće ti dati mira..a što vrijeme ide i beba raste svojom težinom pritišće mjehur pa opet pred kraj ćeš imati problema s mjehurom..

šumskovoće držim fige da te sutra vrate doma bar još tjedan i da bebe se još malo strpe!

Mojca pozdrav tebi i malenoj!

----------


## alma_itd

Evo mene opet od dr. Veceras je bila vec planirana kontrola.Ponovo me pogledao na UZ i upisao u trudnicku knjizicu Placenta praevia post.TOT Mogu ponovo na posao ali da se moram paziti.Tek u 34tt  ce se moci postaviti def. dijagnoza i ako ostane ovakvo stanje idem na carski najkasnije 2 nedelje prije planiranog termina.Smijem raditi najkasnije do 15.01. ako u medjuvremenu opet ne bude bilo krvarenja.Juce na UZ su procjenili bebana na 1290gr,a veceras dr. kaze da je 1600gr :Laughing: ...toliko o procjeni kilaze :Grin:

----------


## Bebica_2

Cure evo da vam javim 10.12. u subotu u 10,55 sati rodila se moja Dora, 3150 teška i 51 cm duga!
jučer smo stigli doma i nemamo više baš vremena za komp :Smile: 
vidim imam puno za čitat al budem čim odmorimo i ulovimo ritam!
drž te mi se cure!

----------


## Šiškica

Bebica čestitam na velikoj curici prekrasnog imena  :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bugaboo

Bebica cestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## patuljchica

Bebica, :Klap:  čestitke mami i tati, i topla dobrodošlica malenoj princezi :Zaljubljen: !
Uživajte!

----------


## alma_itd

bebica cestitam na maloj princezi :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mia Lilly

bebica čestitam na curici!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kockica1

bebice cestitke od  :Heart:  na vasoj curici

----------


## nea0902

Prag ja sam platila ali nisam isla, moram mirovati a od cure koja je isla sam cula da nije tecaj obavezan. samo platis i s tim ides u rodiliste. Tako su meni rekli  :Smile: 
Bebica od srca ti cestit  :Kiss:  bas si me razveselila s krasnom vijescu!
 :Kiss:  Dorici

----------


## Mia Lilly

Šumkica se danas nije javila.

----------


## nea0902

Da  :Sad:  mozda su je u ostavili u rodilistu. Ma svo zlo i u tome samo da bude sve super i da malci sto bezbolnije dodju u mamicin zagrljaj  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

*Bebica*, čestitke od srca na maloj princezici  :Klap:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Bebice cestitam od srca! Htjela sam vam kratko javit da su me zadrzali u bolnici na nekim pretragama,pa ako nalazi budu dobri vracam se kuci.

----------


## Darkica

Bebica, četitke tebi i tvom suprugu na malenoj Dori!

----------


## pretorija

Bebice cestitam  na maloj princezi od :Heart:  da sad nema vise slobode previse. :Wink:

----------


## sali

*Bebice* čestitke od srca na maloj princezi  :Heart: , uživajte

----------


## tika08

Cure da se javim malo.
Evo nas sa kontrolnog uzv-a.Naš dečkić ja narastao,veli dr. da smo teški 2987g.Sve je ok,jedino ja po zadnjoj krvnoj slici nemam dosta željeza pa sam dobila terapiju.Danas brojimo 35+4 i bliži nam se najljepši susret u životu.
Bebice čestitke na princezi!!!!!!!
Šumskice,moja terminuša,želim ti da se vratiš još malo doma pa onda na susret sa srečicama!
Pozdrav svima!

----------


## frka

bebice, cestitke tebi i TM na djevojcici!!!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Ja radila danas, drugi put u ovoj trudnoći, rezultati su u četvrtak (Petrova). Nadam se da bude sve ok (ja sam inače B-). Ne znam, nisam pitala, da li je dovoljno raditi dva puta u trudnoći ili ću morati još jednom?


ja sam danas išla izvaditi krv ( inače sam A+) ako me budu opet slali prije poroda morati ću ponovno...


Bebice čestitam na smotuljku....Dori želimo bezbrižno djetinjstvo  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Bebice čestitam! Nadam se da se snalazite!  :Smile:  
Dora, dobro nam došla.  :Heart:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> ja sam danas išla izvaditi krv ( inače sam A+) ako me budu opet slali prije poroda morati ću ponovno...
> 
> 
> Bebice čestitam na smotuljku....Dori želimo bezbrižno djetinjstvo


I ja sam A+. Vadila sam krv davne 2008 prije nego smo krenuli u postupke. Od kad sam trudna samo su pogledali krvnu grupu i to je to.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

pa isto mislim s obzirom da sam A+ nema potrebe ...al dobro, vrlo vjerovatno da moj MPO dr. nije shvatio koja sam grupa i Rh....jedno bockanje vamo tamo...

----------


## eva133

Cure, kako ste rješavale mučnine. Imam osjećaj da će krenuti svaki čas. Sve mi je nekako bljak u trbuhu.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Cure, kako ste rješavale mučnine. Imam osjećaj da će krenuti svaki čas. Sve mi je nekako bljak u trbuhu.


joooooj eva svakako......meni je jedino odgovaralo; svježe voće, čokolino i mineralna....strava kad se sjetim onih dana kad mi je sve smrdilo....bljak...a tek vrućina...kako temperatura raste; tak je rasla i mučnina...sad mi to tak sad izgleda smješno

----------


## nety

Ja cekam ponedeljak kad cu opet na uzv Dosad sma bila mirna ali me nekako ovaj tj neka panika pocela loviti..bezveze Na uzv sam bila prije tj dana i sve je bilo ok tako da nema razloga nego me malo stisce u donjem dijelu trbuha pa me odmah strah uloviObavila urinokulturu antibiogram i krv izvadila i sve je apsolutno ok U ponedeljak idem opet da mi ponovno izmjere NN i sigurno ce me slati na onaj double triple test Na zadjem pregledu bebica je vec imala rucice i nozice ..napreduje mrvica S koliko se vidi kaj je...Meni svejedno bitno da je zivo i zdravo ali cisto da znam U ponedeljak ce mi biti 12tt ali to je zapravo 10 jer je punkcija bila 8 10 2011..ali jedva cekam da prode tih kriticnih 3 mj...stalno nekaj cekam i brojim :Laughing: mislim danebum stala dok ne rodim s tim :Wink:

----------


## kockica1

i mene je moj mpo dr.poslao vaditi rh faktor,a neznam zasto jer smo ja i MM 0+. 
Nety i meni je vec prikipilo cekat uzv,tek je za 10 dana,a zadnji put sam bila kad smo culi srceko,tako da neznam ni kako moja bebica izgleda.da i ja imam to bockanje i probadanje,ali imam i bakterija u urinu. meni ce biti 12 tt u petak 23,12. i uvik mislim koliko je najteze bilo docekat betu,da je ipak to vrijeme najkrace cekanja.meni je razmak od uzv-uzv 4 tj.

----------


## miga24

> Cure, kako ste rješavale mučnine. Imam osjećaj da će krenuti svaki čas. Sve mi je nekako bljak u trbuhu.


Ne bi vjerovala ali jedino što je išlo u mene je voće i coca-cola! Ne pijem gazirano i mrzim colu ali spasila me. I za nju mi rekla sestra u bolnici - kaže mnogim ženama pomaže.

----------


## miga24

* Kockica i nety* vidim da smo nas tri više manje u istom iščekivanju... Nama uzv 20-tog, a zadnji je bio isto prije 4 tjedna. Jučer smo bili 13 tt okruglo ali nekak nisam ništa puno mirnija. Probadanja su svakodnevna tako da se pokušavam više ne obazirati na njih. Brine me jedna glupost a to je da nisam dobila ni kile još...Jel to normalno?

----------


## lasta

Ne brini miga ja sam u 10 dana dobila 3 :Laughing:  i sad sam na 54 :Laughing:  i u 19-om tt

Cestitke Bebici i tati a maloj curki jedan veliki :Heart:

----------


## miga24

> Ne brini miga ja sam u 10 dana dobila 3 i sad sam na 54 i u 19-om tt


Dobro,znači nisam jedina. Ja na 56-57 (kako koji dan - imam vagu iz prvog svijetskog rata, pa je kilaža takva za kakvu se gospođa odluči taj određeni dan :Laughing: ).
Ma pitam zato kaj me sestra čudno gledala na zadnjem uzv-u kad sam joj rekla da mi je kilaža ista kao i prije trudnoće i pitala me jesam li sigurna. Hm...da, poprilično.

----------


## Bebica_2

cure puno vam hvala!!!!
javim vam se čim ulovim vremena i kad budem mogla sjedit jer za sada je to nemoguća misija imam 60 šavova, unutarnjih i vanjskih, ma ispičat ću vam!
pozdrav svima!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> cure puno vam hvala!!!!
> javim vam se čim ulovim vremena i kad budem mogla sjedit jer za sada je to nemoguća misija imam 60 šavova, unutarnjih i vanjskih, ma ispičat ću vam!
> pozdrav svima!


jao, jao...
sad me još više hvata panika. Pa kaj su ti radili?

----------


## Bebica_2

ma ukratko nisu oni toliko krivi, rezali me normalno po starom rezu i to ne puno i sve izgledalo ok no kad je dr. krenula šivat vidla da sam ja iznutra popucala, rodnica mi pukla i šta ja znam šta sve ne i bilo joj je gadno za šivat nije imala di ulovit pa se namučila a bome i ja to je trajalo sat vremena!
uglavnom na otpusnom piše "rekonstrukcija vagine" tako da sad imam novu :Laughing: 
uglavnom gadno je al cure moje isplati se!!! nek vas ne bude strah sve se da izdržat!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> uglavnom na otpusnom piše "rekonstrukcija vagine" tako da sad imam novu


 :Laughing:  Ovo je super! Vidjet ćemo kako će tm biti zadovoljan sa "novom"!

----------


## nina70

Joj Bebice, još i to! Nadam se da je rekonstrukcija bila uspješna i da će šavovi brzo zarasti... :Love:

----------


## KLARA31

Bebica poslala sam ti poruku al ako ne vidiš evo da ti čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## nety

Ja bila prije 2 tj pa me narucili opet za 2 jer treba izmjeriti NN a kako Kasum ponedeljkom ima ambulantu taman Bozic pada pa su me zato narucili tj ranije
curke moje znate kaj cu ja vama reci Najbitnije da smo mi docekale nas plusić i malo tika taka na UZV sve drugo bu bilo ok Mene s vremena na vrijeme panika ulovi bezveze ali trudim se to oterati od sebe :Cool: 
Ja sma kilazu dobila i to dosad sigurno 3 kg ali to mi je zato jer sam 90% doma na trosjedu pred tv-om Imam neku astmu alergiju i od toga jako kasljem na promjene temperature Cim sam van hropcem jer mi sve iz sinusa curi i to me sili na kasalj a kako se od tog jako naprezem idem smao po nuzno van Malo izadem na balkon malo otvorim vrata ali nekrecem se puno pa se kile samo ljepe a fala Bogu mucnina nema 2 puta sam samo dosad ispovracala i to samo jer sam se toliko natrpala da je zgaravica proradila i kad je sve krenulo iz mene van bome je letilo na sve strane  :Laughing: 
Ja sma isla jednom i privatno na UZV jer mi dr nije htio reci za srce nego me ismijao i napravio glupom pa sma ja citala s trudnicke knjizice kaj je napisao i curke su mi tu rekle kaj znaci to kaj je napisao

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Ovo je super! Vidjet ćemo kako će tm biti zadovoljan sa "novom"!


 :Laughing:   vidi ti prilike za osvjezit malo bracnu rutinu
Salu na stranu, Bebice zelim ti brz oporavak!

----------


## mirna26

bebica...čestitam draga na malom smotuljku!!!!

----------


## prag

bebica čestitke od srca!!! želim ti što brži oporavak i vjerujem da bez obzira na šavove sve zaboraviš kad primiš svoju princezu u ruke! veliki pozz

----------


## andream

Bebice i mene je sad strah kad ovo čitam, ja sam imala samo par šavova (6-7) i nisam mogla sjediti od bolova 2 tjedna. Sad si nekako mislim, bit će drugi porod pa možda sve na kraju bude prirodno.
A inače danas mi se toliko spava da ne znam za sebe, vani južina, meni tlak 90/60, ali ajd bolje niski nego visoki.

----------


## Mojca

A joj Bebice.... zvuči strašno. Nadam se da će brzo proći. 
Hugs.

----------


## dagnja

Curke pridružujem vam se ovdje u iščekivanju prvog uzv-a. Lijepo je vidjeti koliko ima trudnica koje su ostvarile T nekim od postupaka MPO-a.

----------


## alma_itd

U 3h nocas,nema krvarenja,u 6h ustala da idem na posao...svijetla krv.Sad je opet stalo.....Ovo ce kod mene biti izgleda lezanje dok ne doguram barem do 34tt :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mirna26

alma, a kog vraga ti ne ostaneš na bolovanju???

----------


## alma_itd

Nema kod mene bolovanja,jer radim za sebe.Dr mi je rekao da mogu jos maximalno 5 nedelja raditi ali mislim da cu sad prestati i to je to.Ja nemam ni bolovanje ni trudnicko...koliko para toliko i muzike

----------


## mirna26

a sranje....ali draga..."pip" pare ako ti se nešto desi...ja ti savjetujem da odeš...nemoj forsirat i izazivat vraga

----------


## Inesz

> Curke pridružujem vam se ovdje u iščekivanju prvog uzv-a. Lijepo je vidjeti koliko ima trudnica koje su ostvarile T nekim od postupaka MPO-a.


*Draga Dagnja*, MPO trudnica bilo bi i više da Hrvatska već dvije i pol godine nema najrestriktivniji Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji u Eurpopi, i jedan od najrestriktivnijih Zakona u svijetu koji Hrvatsku svrstava iza zemalja sa fundamentalističkim vjerskim ustrojima. 
Koliko je parova u poslijednje dvije godine ostalo uskraćeno za onu najprirodniju ljudsku potrebu-imati dijete?! Mnogi neplodni parovi u Hrvatskoj ne grle svoju djecu samo zato jer su oni koji su bili na vlasti uspjeli kroz Zakon provesti svoja moralna načela čije temeljne  principe  možemo zadnjih mjeseci i dana jasno prepoznati između ostalog kroz kaznene prijave i istražne radnje koje se nad njima provode. Uglavnom, taj njihov "moral", vodi ih prema zatvoru, a hrvatske građane koji su neplodni taj njihov "moral" često dovodi i dovodio je do beskrajnog očaja i tuge.

----------


## anddu

Bravo Inesz, potpisujem

----------


## dagnja

Draga Inesz, vrlo dobro mi je poznat zakon o MPO-u u Hrvatskoj i naravno da sam protiv njega te me zgraža sama činjenica da je donešen. Zašto si me našla prozvati kao da sam ja kriva za njega ili sam stekla krivi dojam tvoga posta, ali budući da je naslovljen na mene malo me je zatekao. Meni je jednostavno drago unatoč svemu da postoje MPO trudnice i da ih svakim danom ima sve više. Nadam se da će se zakon promijeniti i da će dati više i bolje šanse za još novih T.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja sam  bila  juce na uzv zbog  ovog  smeđeg  iscjetka  
vidi se  GV 9mm  sa  ŽV 3mm  , imam i mali hematom
od uzv  mi se pojacalo krvarenje tj.  smeđi iscjedak  i ne prestaje  , sta mislite  jel to opasno 
u utorak sam ponovno na uzv

----------


## tikica78

BOk cure jel me primate.. ja sam nova trudnica iako još nekako ne mogu povjerovati u to..
u ponedjeljak sam na uzv..možda onda povjerujem konačno da sve ovo nije san..

----------


## Darkica

tikice, dobrodošla i ovdje! U ponedjeljak ces vjerojatno vidjeti ZV i GV...  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

> ja sam  bila  juce na uzv zbog  ovog  smeđeg  iscjetka  
> vidi se  GV 9mm  sa  ŽV 3mm  , imam i mali hematom
> od uzv  mi se pojacalo krvarenje tj.  smeđi iscjedak  i ne prestaje  , sta mislite  jel to opasno 
> u utorak sam ponovno na uzv


Sve je dobro dok je smedjkasto krvarenje,a i ako je crveno pomalo to je mozda od hematoma.Najvaznije je sad da mirujes i koristis utrice.To ce biti sve dobro,vidjet ces :Love:

----------


## prag

tikica78 dobrodošla u klub mpo trudnica! :Love: 
crvenkapice alma ti je dobro rekla, samo miruj i utriće i biti će sve ok, ne brini! :Love:

----------


## mirna26

ma od hematoma je to crvenkapa...ni prva ni zadnja..hematom je jedna čudna stvar...

----------


## zlatta

pozdrav svima, 
čitam da su vam na uzv mjerili gv i žv??
ja sam bila na prvom uzv, gv je 12 mm ali dr. mi ništa nije pisao glede žv?? samo je rekao da je ok i da se još niti ne može vidjeti plod. 
sad me malo brine ta žv?  da li su vama svima pisali mjere žv?? i treba li se ona vidjeti..
ajoj, uvijek neka briga...

----------


## crvenkapica77

zlata koliko si ti trudna  ?

----------


## zlatta

5+6

----------


## mirna26

ako malo čitate unazad...vidjet ćete da svakoj od nas dr kažu nešto što drugoj trudnici ne kažu ili izostave...svaka ima svoja iskustva...što ne znači da odmah nešto nije u redu...

moja dr meni većinom ništa ne govori...e sad..dal je to jer ne zna puno..ili je to jer jo je uzv katastrofa pa niti nemre reć kad ne vidi..hehehe...eeeee..pitanje je sad....ali mene baš briga jer sam ja to sebi rješila tak da sam ošla privatniku..ali samo jednom...i rješila svoje nedoumice jer sam shvatila da od moje neću dobit puno odgovora..ovak sa dobila sve potrebne odgovore i sad sam happy.....tebi je zlata možda još malčice rano..malo se strpiš...pa buš i imala svoje mjere uskoro...e da...da ne zaboravim..nekim dr-ima se jednostavno neda ići ui detalje jer vani imaju veliki red koji ih čeka...hehe

----------


## crvenkapica77

i  ja sam  5tj  t. neznam koliko +  ,  ne znam kako se to racuna  , zm je bila  6.11 , jel to onda  5+4 ili?  
zlata kad ides  opet na uzv  ?

----------


## miga24

http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/racunalo_poroda.asp
Crvenkapice, mislim da sam ti već davala ovaj link za računanje trudnoće...i to na pp. Taj program koriste u petrovoj i meni je po kasnijem uzv-u pogodio trajanje trudnoće točno u dan.

----------


## zlatta

idući tjedan ponovo... da, pokušavam se ne briniti o ičemu i živjeti dan po dan svoje trudnoće...

----------


## lasta

Bebice da ti zaželim jaaaaaaaaako brzi oporavak
Alma da se bebica lijepo smijesti ,sve da se podigne na svoje mjesto(a i ako ne neka beba bude zdrava-mi cemo vec zgurati sa tobom do kraja)

svim novom curkama jedan veliki zagrljaj

----------


## lasta

Zlatta meni prvi put dr. nije ni rekla kolika mi je GV.

----------


## Charlie

Evo cure da vam se pridruzi jos jedna prestrasena trudnica. Danas sam 6+1 po zm, vidjeli smo GV, ZV i plod 4,8mm s otkucajima  :Heart: . Ono sto me brine je velicina GV, nije mjerena ali prema slici danas i prije 7 dana nije nesto narasla; u prcoj trudnoci je sa 6+4 bila puuuuno veca a plod 6 mm. Dr nije bio zabrinut a nisam bila ni ja dok nisam usporedila sa slikama od ranije. Skupa s onim losim betama na pocetku jako me strah  :Sad:

----------


## miga24

Charlie, biti će sve u redu. Nemoj uspoređivati slikice prijašnje trudnoće sa ovom jer je svaka trudnoća drugačija. Po tome bi mi sve na isti dan trudnoće trebale imati istu veličinu GV, a poprilično sam sigurna da nemamo :Laughing:  i da to tako ne ide.

----------


## miga24

Bitno da srčeko kuca!!

----------


## KLARA31

Pa da slažem se da ne treba paničariti ako doktori se ne uzbuđuju,neki ginekolozi pričaju puno, neki malo,neki ništa. Svaka trudnoća je individualna,pa tako i rast ploda,meni se točno zna u dan zbog transfera pa opet je doktor računao 3x jer nije mogao vjerovat da je toliko velik plod,pa šta ću se sada brinut,rekao je da nije zabrinjavajuće nego ću najvjerojatnije rodit 10 dana prije očekivanog termina.

----------


## mirna26

> Charlie, biti će sve u redu. Nemoj uspoređivati slikice prijašnje trudnoće sa ovom jer je svaka trudnoća drugačija. Po tome bi mi sve na isti dan trudnoće trebale imati istu veličinu GV, a poprilično sam sigurna da nemamo i da to tako ne ide.


DEFINITIVNO POTPISUJEM JER MI JE UZELA MIGA RIJEČI IZ RUKU!hehe

----------


## KLARA31

tikica78 dobrodošla!
Uživat ćeš gledajući kako tvoja mrvica raste i san postaje java  :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

Kod mojih frendica..niti jedna nije rodila na termin..sve su rodile oko 2-3 tjedna prije....kaj su im onda bebe predebele ili kaj?hehe..stvar je djelomice i u tome kaj u današnje vrijeme se tako hranimo svi da bebe i jesu veće nego nekada..i ljudi su općenito veći...ma bebe su ogromne :Smile: ..a niti jedna od tih frendica nema ni naznake dijabetesa ili nekih bolesti..(sve su prirodno trudne ostale)...kod mene kažu da je bebolina isto nešto naprednija..nekoliko dana...a ja mršava...sve mi pojede :Smile: )

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja sam  se upravo narucila  na uzv  u utorak   i  to ce biti  6+2  sta mislite  hocu li vidjeti srceko kako titra

----------


## mirna26

Charlie..sorry nisam pratila...a kakve su to tvoje početne bete bile?

----------


## mirna26

> ja sam se upravo narucila na uzv u utorak i to ce biti 6+2 sta mislite hocu li vidjeti srceko kako titra


a čuj..većina cura je vidjela srčeko ispod 6tt..ja sam bila naručena kao i ti 6+2 i vidjelo se...moram napomenuti crvenkapi i zlati još jednom da je dr to izmjerio tak brzinski..ono otprilike 5mm(a meni u to vrijeme svaki milimetar bitan...koja zamisao zamisli..kad sam bila na sto čuda..sada sam opuštenija)..vidjeli se pomaci ritmični i to je to...hoću reći..nemojte se opterečivati sa milimetrima i centimetrima molim vas....i onda još uspoređivati sa tablicama na netu ko kreteni i puniti si glavu sa glupostima....to je toliko individulano da neke univerzalne šablone ne smije ni biti...već otprilike se vidi da beba proporcionalno raste sa gestacisjkom dobi i točka...i udri brigu na veselje...

----------


## miga24

Ja isto mršavica, ali moram priznati da uopće ne osjećam glad od kad sam ostala trudna (a obožavala jesti prije trudnoće - čitaj- žderala). Sada imam tri obroka dnevno+2 do 3 voćke kao međuobrok i to je to...A kila (kao što sam već spomenula prije u jednom postu) nigdje... Strah me da se beba zbog toga neće dobro razvijati...E sad ili ni on nije neka izjelica (jer nemam ni nikakvih posebnih želja kak trudnice znaju imati - više sam ih imala prije trudnoće) ili ima dobar metabolizam na mamu pa će biti sitna ali potpuno zdrava beba. :Cool:  Zapravo sad kad si bolje razmislim i ja sam bila najsitnija beba u rodilištu a rodila se par dana prije termina. Kaže stara da sam bila tak sitna da nisu imali jastuk za mene pa su me zamatali u ručnik . Jednom kad su me i stavili u jastuk skroz sam spuznula dolje da mi se ni glavica nije vidjela.

----------


## KLARA31

crvenkapice kako mirna kaže mogla bi vidit titraje a ako i ne vidiš opet nije uzbuna, ali ja mislim da ćeš vidit,meni je čak dr.P. uključio zvučnike u 7tt pa sam i čula otkucaje  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

miga24  :Smile:  nasmijala si me postom,ja sam bila najveća beba u rodilištu,5kg! A i sada smo ja i muž dosta visoki pa valjda zato i moja beba brzo raste  :Smile: 
A kile se samo lijepe na mene,sad sam diejti-ništa slatko i ništa od bijeloga brašna i šečera,dobila 4kg u 5tj. ne znam gdje je to,rastu mi sise i stomak  :Smile:  al eto to je doktoru bila uzbuna

----------


## miga24

Joj, ja srčeko još nisam čula i jedva čekam. Idem kod privatnika za 5 dana i nikako dočekati...On će mi sigurno uključiti zvučnike.

----------


## andream

Čestitke Zlatti, jako me razveselio tvoj post. Gdje si bila u postupku?
Charlie, dr bi vjerojatno reagirao da nešto nije OK, pa ja samo vibram za daljnju urednu trudnoću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mirna26

miga je smiješna..zamišljam te kak kliziš kroz ručnik..hehehe...ma da...nema to veze...ja sam recimo bila velika beba...4kg...sve sam mami pojela a ona bila ko štapić..ni grama nije dobila...ma miga moja...tvoja beba kao i svačija druga.--će uzeti sebi kaj joj treba bez brige al ćeš ti zato ostat sitromašna...a to ti se vidi po krvnoj slici..hehe..ne brini...ja isto imam obroke kao i ti jedva jedvice..a prije trudnoće sam jela ko luda..sad ni pola od toga...izbacila sam isto pekarske prozvode iako moraš ponekad malčice i to...i udri po mesu i voću i povrću...MM je visok pa je i to možda razlog da bebač papa ko besavi :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

srčeko sam čula kod privatnika u 12tt...jer inače ne bi do kraja trudnoće čula po mojoj dr  :Laughing: ..a to mi je bila velika želja....ma pregled kod privatnika sam ja doživjela kao pun pogodak..zaista mi se sve razbistrilo i postala sam puuuuno opuštenija....možda se odlučim još negdje na početku trećeg tromjesječja za još jedan takav pregled i to je to...a možda i ne...vidjet cu kak mi dođe..

----------


## miga24

> miga24  nasmijala si me postom,ja sam bila najveća beba u rodilištu,5kg! A i sada smo ja i muž dosta visoki pa valjda zato i moja beba brzo raste 
> A kile se samo lijepe na mene,sad sam diejti-ništa slatko i ništa od bijeloga brašna i šečera,dobila 4kg u 5tj. ne znam gdje je to,rastu mi sise i stomak al eto to je doktoru bila uzbuna


Mislim da sam ja bila skoro upola manja nego ti, a isto sam dosta visoka sada (i mršava - gad demit- ni u trudnoći ne mogu izgledati ko pošteno žensko! :Laughing: ). Stara je znala pričati da se prepala živa kad su me prvi put odmotali iz tog ubogog ručnika i kad mi je vidla stopala jer je dužina stopala na oko bila skoro jednaka dužini nogice (ok...to mora da je fakat gadno izgledalo :Laughing: ). I sestra joj je onda rekla da ne brine jer da to znači da ću biti visoka (mama kaže da ju nije bilo briga jer to istina ili ne već da je objašnjenje objeručke prihvatila!). I eto visoka sam. :Cool:

----------


## zlatta

andream,hvala, prirodna je trudnoća   :Zaljubljen:   kućna radinost..

----------


## zlatta

andream,hvala, prirodna je trudnoća - kućne radosti...  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

Cure puno vam hvala na dobrodošlici, predivno mi vas je citati imate tako puno znanja, ja nemam pojma o ničemu ništa. Jel mi možete reci da li se iz bete moze reci koliko je bebica i da li će mi se to vidjeti u ponedjeljak cu biti 5+5...

----------


## miga24

Tikice, koji ti je dan nakon transfera bila prva beta? Mislim da se radi o jednoj bebici jer bi ti prva beta bila znatno viša da su blizančeki. Mislim da si to pitala???
Vidjet će se gestacijska vrečica i vjerovatno žumanjčana vreća. Srćeko možda, a možda ne jer je to još mala trudnoća a i kod nekih prokuca ranije a kod nekih kasnije. Kod mene prokucalo tek u 7 tjednu.

----------


## Darkica

tikice, u ponedjeljak možeš vidjeti gestacijsku i žumanjčanu vrećicu...ali, sumnjam da će se vidjeti vitalni embrionalni odjek, jer je još prerano. Iako i to varira od žene do žene, bolje reći od trudnoće do trudnoće. Ja sam, evo, prvi put vidjela titraje srca sa 6+5.
Kolika će biti beba odnosno plod ne možeš znati samo iz bete...iako mislim da pitaš može či se iz bete dobiti naznaka koliko je plodova, jel da? Tvoja je beta slična mojoj...a kod mene je, recimo, jedna beba...Naša beta i nije jako visoka...ima cura s puno vecom betom i također samo jednim plodom...
Sada se samo opusti i polako...i uživaj u trudnoći :Smile:  
Čekam novosti s utz-a u ponedjeljak :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> pozdrav svima, 
> čitam da su vam na uzv mjerili gv i žv??
> ja sam bila na prvom uzv, gv je 12 mm ali dr. mi ništa nije pisao glede žv?? samo je rekao da je ok i da se još niti ne može vidjeti plod. 
> sad me malo brine ta žv? da li su vama svima pisali mjere žv?? i treba li se ona vidjeti..
> ajoj, uvijek neka briga...


Meni je sa 5+4 vidio samo GV od 11 mm. ŽV nije ni spomenuo. Sa 6+4 je vidio otkucaje i više nije spomenuo veličinu ni GV ni ŽV.

----------


## frka

> Draga Inesz, vrlo dobro mi je poznat zakon o MPO-u u Hrvatskoj i naravno da sam protiv njega te me zgraža sama činjenica da je donešen. Zašto si me našla prozvati kao da sam ja kriva za njega ili sam stekla krivi dojam tvoga posta, ali budući da je naslovljen na mene malo me je zatekao. Meni je jednostavno drago unatoč svemu da postoje MPO trudnice i da ih svakim danom ima sve više. Nadam se da će se zakon promijeniti i da će dati više i bolje šanse za još novih T.


dagnja, Inesz te sasvim sigurno nije imala namjeru prozivati ili nesto slicno - samo je iskoristila priliku da jos jednom ukaze na to kako je ovaj zakon los i kolikim je parovima uskratio roditeljstvo tokom ove 2 i pol godine... nije to islo tebe  :Smile:

----------


## Luna81

Danas mi je 12 tt. Radila sam duble test i NN koji iznosi 2, 2. Valjda je to ok?  Do sad me pratio moj MPO dr. na VV. Ne znam kod koga bih dalje išla, a voljela bih da je to netko tko ima iskustva s MPO trudnicama. Znate li ikoga? Molim pomoć!

----------


## tikica78

Hej cure hvala na odgovorima, ma da zanimalo me jel bi to mogli biti duplici, jer dr.  Mi je rekao da bi mogli biti ali da ne mora značiti, a vratio mi je tri.. Prva bet mi je bila 14dpt. Još nešto , dr.mi je rekao d ne moram vise voditi betu da je to ok i da je lijepa trudnoca, ali mene nekako strah još, jel to moze sad početnu padati beta i sta ako je vanmaternicna ne daj BOze jel bi se to nekako skuzilo? Joj poludjet cu od brige do ponedjeljka..voljela bi svima reci ali strah me dok ne budem sigurna ..sta mislite jel bi se trebala opustiti i vjerovati da je to sad stvarno to..

----------


## zlatta

Mia Lilly, sada mi je lakše čekati drugi uzv...  :Smile: 
nadam se da će onda i kod mene biti uredna trudnoća i dalje..

----------


## đurđa76

> Danas mi je 12 tt. Radila sam duble test i NN koji iznosi 2, 2. Valjda je to ok?  Do sad me pratio moj MPO dr. na VV. Ne znam kod koga bih dalje išla, a voljela bih da je to netko tko ima iskustva s MPO trudnicama. Znate li ikoga? Molim pomoć!


Nuhalni nabor u kromosomski normalnog fetusa, prije 14. tjedna obično nije veći od 2,5 mm.
evo ovo sam ti našla:

----------


## miga24

Tikice beta 14 dan kao sto je tvoja ukazuje na jednu bebu kao i njeno duplanje. Biti ce sve u redu, ne brini.

----------


## Luna81

đurđa76, puno ti hvala. I ja sam to našla, čak toleriraju do 3mm.

----------


## mirna26

> Hej cure hvala na odgovorima, ma da zanimalo me jel bi to mogli biti duplici, jer dr. Mi je rekao da bi mogli biti ali da ne mora značiti, a vratio mi je tri.. Prva bet mi je bila 14dpt. Još nešto , dr.mi je rekao d ne moram vise voditi betu da je to ok i da je lijepa trudnoca, ali mene nekako strah još, jel to moze sad početnu padati beta i sta ako je vanmaternicna ne daj BOze jel bi se to nekako skuzilo? Joj poludjet cu od brige do ponedjeljka..voljela bi svima reci ali strah me dok ne budem sigurna ..sta mislite jel bi se trebala opustiti i vjerovati da je to sad stvarno to..



ne sada bi se trebala toliko početi živcirati tako da ti se odmah sve smuči pa da se baciš s mosta :Smile: ))ma kakvo je tikica to pitanje molim te???????heheheheh

ma daj ženo pusti sve vrit diši duboko i smij se od uha do uha...imaš malu bebu i sadaje sv ok..šta ce bit za 5 dana 5 mjeseci 5 godina..ko to zna i nikoog ne bi trebalo biti briga...pa nećemo sad i tako još živjeti..nene...to nećemo tikica.....duboko disat..sram te bilo.... :Wink: 
gledaj moju betu?jel jedan?je...kod tebe su možda i dva....teško je vjerovati ali je moguće....zar je bitno?što bude biti ce....biti ce onako kako treba bit...nigdar ni bilo da je nekak bilo..kaj ne? :Wink: ....do ponedjeljka?kakav vražji ponedjeljak?ma daaaaaaaaaj....gluposti

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Sve je dobro dok je smedjkasto krvarenje,a i ako je crveno pomalo to je mozda od hematoma.Najvaznije je sad da mirujes i koristis utrice.To ce biti sve dobro,vidjet ces


daj Boze  ali ovo vec traje  7dan    :Sad:   veli dr. treba proci za  3-4 dana  (  cisto sumljam  ali vidjet cemo)
prvo je bilo oskudnije  pa je postalo  od  uzv  juce  jace  
znam da ima  takvih  slucajeva jako puno,  ali ja jos uvijek ne uzivam u trudnoci  , i ono do bete je  macji  kasalj sta je ovo   :Undecided:

----------


## mirna26

> daj Boze ali ovo vec traje 7dan  veli dr. treba proci za 3-4 dana ( cisto sumljam ali vidjet cemo)
> prvo je bilo oskudnije pa je postalo od uzv juce jace 
> znam da ima takvih slucajeva jako puno, ali ja jos uvijek ne uzivam u trudnoci , i ono do bete je macji kasalj sta je ovo


a dobro...valjda svatko percipira događaje na svoj način svojojm nekom težinom...ne gledamo na sve jednako i ne pogađaju nas sve stvari jednako....
ali svejedno ću ti reći da od sekiranja još nitko nije usrećio...samo od realnih gledanja na cijelu stvar..znam da je teško ali to je ono što nas uzdiže..drukčije bi bilo samodestruktivno..

----------


## ValaMala

Drage curke, kao prvo da vas sve pozdravim nakon puno vremena i zahvalim vam na svim molivama, vibricama i lijepim zeljama za nasu pikulicu. 
Sve je pocelo prije mjesec dana kada dozivjela jedan strasan stres i ogromni gubitak u mojem zivotu. Nakon toga par tjedana nisam nikako mogla doci k sebi, trgnuti se, koliko god pokusavala. Jela sam sao zbog bebe, a bilo mi je kao da jedem kamenje. Plakala sam danima i nocima nisam oka sklopila. I uzasno se uzasno bojala kako to utjece na malenu, no ni uz najjaci trud nikako nisam mogla doci k sebi. 
Nazalost, sada je ocito da je uprevo taj dogadaj bio razlog svega sto se poslije dogodilo. Tocno u ta tri tjedna beba je prestala rasti kako treba, dogodilo se ono veliko skracenje cerviksa i jake kontrakcije. Nakon toga sam hitno primljena u bolnicu.
Danas je bio pregled, opet nije dobro i ostajem u bolnici. Jucer je bio 14.12., tocno mjesec dana otkada je sve pocelo i lezala sam na hitnom ctg-u u uzasnim bolovima, dok su mi suze tekle niz lice od zalosti i straha. Mislila sam o gradu i stanovima ukrasenim svjetlima bozica i ljudima koji se upravo tada smiju, zabavljaju, vole, ljube i osjetila sam se kao najusamljenije i najnapustenije bice na svijetu samo misleci na ovog hrabrog malog borca pod mojim srcem. Obecala sam joj da ja nju nikada necu napustiti.

Danas je bio pregled, opet nije dobro i ostajem u bolnici. Svaki udisaj mi je molitva za nasu voljenu curicu. Ne znam kako vam uopcce opisati koliko sam umorna nakon svega sto smo prosli u ovoj trudnoci. Umorna sam od straha, strepnje, boli, fizicke, ali toliko vise boli srca. Ima trenutaka kada osjecam da nemam vise ni trun snage, ali borim se za nju sto god bilo, zauvijek. Osjecam se ponekad toliko kriva sto nisam mogla u tom razdoblju biti jaca i cvrsca za nju. Jedino sto zelim je primiti ju u narucje zdravu i biti najbolja mama koja mogu biti.

Takoder sam htjela reci da cu vas sada pozdraviti, jer ne mislim vise pisati. Jednostavno je pretesko, a i ne zelim da setema pretvori u vibre za Valu i Pikulicu  :Smile: , jer treba biti ona vesela, poticajna i prekrasna tema koja je i bila. Nemate pojma koliko vas sve ljubim i koliko ste mi uvijek sve u molitvama, kako one koje pod srcem nose svoje andele, tako nove mame i one kojima srca svaki dan krvare od boli i ceznje za voljenim djetetom. 

Sjetite nas se u molitvama i zelim vam svima najljepsi Bozic i novu godinu ispunjenu smijehom i radoscu. Jedine suze neka budu suze radosnice. Vole vas vase Vala i Pikulica

----------


## eva133

*Vala* :Love:

----------


## frka

Vala, drzite se... obje!

vec sam opisala svoje iskustvo par stranica prije i ono je jako slicno tvojem - BH od 17tt, prva hospitalizacija s 23tt, trudovi s 30tt, otvaranje, strasni bolovi... uz to smo imali niz neobjasnjivih komplikacija zbog kojih sam u trudnoci cak 2 puta bila na MR-u trbuha... o psihickoj strani svega da i ne pricam... 
u ovo doba prosle godine i ja sam bila u bolnici, a jos puno prije toga se ocekivao porod... na kraju je moja curka izdurala do 39tt i rodil se velika, jaka i zdrava!!! uz strogo mirovanje i tokolizu sve je moguce!

znam kako ti je, ali i to ce proci, vjeruj mi... 

drzite se, curke!

----------


## tantolina

:Love: Vala

----------


## zlatta

vala    :Love:    drži se, puno si toga već izdržala, još malo i tvoje djetešce će te obradovati..

----------


## andream

Vala, predivan post, sve si napisala...
Zlatta, ja odmah koji postupak, gotovo zaboravila na čudo prirode, ma neka je, jako jako si me obradovala.
I tko je pitao za test senzibilizacije (iva mia), ja sam danas dobila da je nalaz negativan (ok) ali moram opet ponoviti između 32. i 36. tjedna, treći put u trudnoći.

----------


## crvenkapica77

vala   :Love:

----------


## alma_itd

Draga* Vala*...zelim ti sve najbolje i da se sve dobro zavrsi i da nam se javis nekad 2/2012 sa lijepim vijestima,pa da svi ovdje cestitamo i skacemo od srece...A do tad se odmaraj,misli pozitivno i vjeruj u svoju malu djevojcicu. :Love:

----------


## nea0902

Vala ... Nemam rijeci samo ti zelim da nam se u Veljači javiš kako ste ti i tvoja Pikulica doživilr sustet života. I nema sumnje ni malo da si jaka i da tvoja pikulica to osjeti. Puno ste toga prosle zajedno i znam da ce vas susret biti divan, jer ga upravo takvog zasluzujete. Molim za vas i mislim na vas stalno. Ljubim do neba

----------


## tikki

Draga Vala, iako odeš (nadam se samo privremeno) s naših stranica, ostat ćete u molitvama-ti i Pikulica do veljače... Od sveg srca se nadam da ćete obje biti dovoljno jake da prebrodite ove mjesece pred vama i da ćete se sresti u veljači zdrave i sretne. Molim se da tada jedine suze na tvom licu budu suze radosnice. Sretno vam bilo!

----------


## Snekica

> Draga Vala, iako odeš (nadam se samo privremeno) s naših stranica, ostat ćete u molitvama-ti i Pikulica do veljače... Od sveg srca se nadam da ćete obje biti dovoljno jake da prebrodite ove mjesece pred vama i da ćete se sresti u veljači zdrave i sretne. Molim se da tada jedine suze na tvom licu budu suze radosnice. Sretno vam bilo!


X
 Suza je sama kliznula iz oka jer sam te doslovce doživjela. Tako si sve napisala... tužno... Želim ti najveću sreću, da izgrmite sve nedaće i da u 2012. uplovite sretne, ti i tvoja Pikulica! I da u veljači tvoja kćer upozna svoju hrabru, najhrabriju majku! Sretno! :Love:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Vala * drzim fige da sve bude u redu i nadam se da ipak neces otici zauvjek i da ces nam javiti sretne vijesti a mi cemo te cekati  :Heart: 
Za tebe i pikulicu jedna velika pusa  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kockica1

vala samo hrabro. veliki  :Kiss:  saljemo

----------


## tikica78

draga Vala.. hrabra si majka i tvoja će pikulica biti dobro i sretna što ima tako divnu majku..
samo hrabro dalje..još malo i grliti ćeš svoju čudesnu djevojčicu koja će ti popouniti sve rupe i tuge u srcu..vidjet ćeš..

----------


## Darkica

*Vala*  :Love:

----------


## mirna26

ma ja već valu vidim kako drži svoju malu pikulicu u rukama...živu i zdravu

----------


## KLARA31

Vala izdrži,želim ti puno snage i Božje pomoći :Love:

----------


## bublica3

*Draga Vala*, želim ti od sveg  :Heart:  sreću do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Da vas obraduje vaša Pikulica u veljači  :Zaljubljen: 

 :Love:

----------


## rozalija

Vala drži nam se draga,mislimo na tebe i pikulicu i u mojim molitvama ste.

----------


## kordica

> Tikice beta 14 dan kao sto je tvoja ukazuje na jednu bebu kao i njeno duplanje. Biti ce sve u redu, ne brini.


I moja beta je ukazivala na jednu bebu, a vidi me sad  :Smile:

----------


## kordica

Vala, drži se! Kiss

----------


## miga24

> I moja beta je ukazivala na jednu bebu, a vidi me sad


Da, ali na 12 ne 14 dnt...no opet, pravo zboriš. Izgleda da je stvarno svašta moguće i da zapravo do prvog uzv-a možemo samo nagađati...E kordice, a kolika ti je bila sljedeća beta i koji dan (sad me baš zanima - ono usporedbe radi)?

Vala, drži se!Sve ostalo što ti želim reći mi se čini glupo...Možeš ti to!

----------


## ježić

Vala, drži se! :Kiss:

----------


## rose

drži se Vala,bit će dobro,mora biti... 
u mojim ste molitvama :Love:

----------


## prag

Vala drži se draga! U mojim si mislima i molitvama!  :Love: 
molim te  u ime svih nas da nam preko nekoga s kim si u kontaktu s foruma ipak povremeno  javiš novosti i kako stvari teku. 
dat će Bog i bit će sve uredu, jaka je tvoja curica!

----------


## mirna26

[QUOTE=miga24;2027667]Da, ali na 12 ne 14 dnt...no opet, pravo zboriš. Izgleda da je stvarno svašta moguće i da zapravo do prvog uzv-a možemo samo nagađati...E kordice, a kolika ti je bila sljedeća beta i koji dan (sad me baš zanima - ono usporedbe radi)?

QUOTE]


ma curke moje..kaj vi pričate...jeste vidli nekog sa većom betom od moje..ja baš i nisam....??????????
šta bih ja trebala reći?da mi je beba div?heheheheheh...a jedna jedina beone bebone bebone........kako može 12dnt beta od trigemini biti tako mala kod kordice?ha???kako?kako?kako?eto tako!fino! :Wink:

----------


## mirna26

Veličina lučenja bete vjerojatno ovisi o veličini samog trofoblasta, o genetskoj podlozi roditelja o kojima ovisi veličina trofoblasta...na kraju krajeva i broj embrija to odlučuje (veći broj embrija više trofoblasta s tim da npr 2 ili 3 bebone mogu imati malo trofoblasta zbog takvih gena roditelja pa zato luči manje beta-HCG).Tako nekako bih ja to opisala....

----------


## kordica

> Da, ali na 12 ne 14 dnt...no opet, pravo zboriš. Izgleda da je stvarno svašta moguće i da zapravo do prvog uzv-a možemo samo nagađati...E kordice, a kolika ti je bila sljedeća beta i koji dan (sad me baš zanima - ono usporedbe radi)?
> 
> Vala, drži se!Sve ostalo što ti želim reći mi se čini glupo...Možeš ti to!


radila sam samo tu jednu betu, rekli su da je to ok i da ne treba više. na prvom UZV 5+2 vidjele su se samo dvije gestacije a na drugom UZV 6+2 sva bebača sa otkucajima

----------


## Charlie

*ValaMala* šaljem sve ~~~~~ svijeta da sve bude u najboljem redu!!!

----------


## tika08

Vala drži nam se.Jake ste i ti i tvoja pikulica!!

----------


## artisan

vala  :Love: 

evo ja sam danas bila na uzv, imamo jedno prelijepo  :Heart: , sve je u redu, i jako smo sretni :Zaljubljen:

----------


## miga24

:Laughing: [QUOTE=mirna26;2027747]


> Da, ali na 12 ne 14 dnt...no opet, pravo zboriš. Izgleda da je stvarno svašta moguće i da zapravo do prvog uzv-a možemo samo nagađati...E kordice, a kolika ti je bila sljedeća beta i koji dan (sad me baš zanima - ono usporedbe radi)?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ma curke moje..kaj vi pričate...jeste vidli nekog sa većom betom od moje..ja baš i nisam....??????????
> šta bih ja trebala reći?da mi je beba div?heheheheheh...a jedna jedina beone bebone bebone........kako može 12dnt beta od trigemini biti tako mala kod kordice?ha???kako?kako?kako?eto tako!fino!


 Oprosti, ne znam da li ti je itko to ikada rekao ali beba ti je DIV!! :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Ma da, sve je to tak individualno, ali moram priznat da sam ja živjela u uvjerenju da beta može reći otprilike o koliko se beba radi...Osijećam se ko da sam upravo otkrila da Sveti Nikola ne postoji...Što mi učiniste! :Laughing: 
E, a jel moguće da se kod tebe samo u početku primilo više zametaka, pa da je zato beta bila takva? Znam da sam dosadna, ali sve me to sad sve jako zaintrigiralo (šta mogu kad sam ko malo dijete). Kako je priroda zapravo nepredvidiva...(mrzim nepredvidivo... :Laughing: )

----------


## miga24

> Veličina lučenja bete vjerojatno ovisi o veličini samog trofoblasta, o genetskoj podlozi roditelja o kojima ovisi veličina trofoblasta...na kraju krajeva i broj embrija to odlučuje (veći broj embrija više trofoblasta s tim da npr 2 ili 3 bebone mogu imati malo trofoblasta zbog takvih gena roditelja pa zato luči manje beta-HCG).Tako nekako bih ja to opisala....


Tek sad skužih post...Hm,moram razmisliti o ovoj teoriji... :Cool: 
Ma šalim se. Uzela si mi Svetog Nikolu...not my favorite person right now.  :Razz:

----------


## mirna26

[QUOTE=miga24;2027827] :Laughing: 


> Oprosti, ne znam da li ti je itko to ikada rekao ali beba ti je DIV!!
> Ma da, sve je to tak individualno, ali moram priznat da sam ja živjela u uvjerenju da beta može reći otprilike o koliko se beba radi...Osijećam se ko da sam upravo otkrila da Sveti Nikola ne postoji...Što mi učiniste!
> E, a jel moguće da se kod tebe samo u početku primilo više zametaka, pa da je zato beta bila takva? Znam da sam dosadna, ali sve me to sad sve jako zaintrigiralo (šta mogu kad sam ko malo dijete). Kako je priroda zapravo nepredvidiva...(mrzim nepredvidivo...)


ma kakvi draga...vraćen 100% samo jedan embrio kapitalac 3.dan. i to osmostanični.Ej..osmostanični!!!!Da je blastica još bi kužila veliku betu..ali osmostanični???hehe...bebone je totalno opičen....malo sam surfala i našla da neke cure imale cca kao ja,a li samo jednu sam našla da je imala 14dnt oko 2500...to je jedna jedina i rodila je sina živog i zdravog.eto!pa ti misli sad!...žao mi je draga ali Sveti Nikola ne postoji! :Wink: hhihihi

----------


## mirna26

artisan...čestitam ti na srčeku malom :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tikica78

Ajme cure kolika debata oko bete, jesam vas usosila.. :Laughing:  
Ko će sad dočekati ponedjeljak da vidimo jel to kod mene jedan ili vise stanovnika :Smile: 
Iako dr.mi je rekao da bi mogli biti blizosi ali ne mora! Ma samo nek smo mi trudne sa velikim ili manjim betama! Jupiiiii!!!

----------


## nina70

*Vala*  :Love: 
Nažalost ni moja trudnoća nije posve bezbrižna, a za to su se pobrinuli oni koji bi mi najviše trebali pomoći....hzzo! Stres je nešto zadnje što nam sada treba. Istina, moj je stres bio financijske prirode i sigurno se ne može usporediti s Valinim gubitkom. Uglavnom, onako tužna i depresivna sam pomislila na tu jadnu bebu koja osjeća sva moja stanja pa sam se malo iskulirala. Međutim, bojim se da mi podsvjest bilježi nezadovoljstvo koliko god ja pokušavala misliti pozitivno.
Vala, vibram da izdržite i da uskoro zagrlite svoju bebicu.

*Artisan*, čestitke za malo  :Heart:  od  :Heart:

----------


## miga24

Tikice sretno u pon. na uzv i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da vidiš i srčeko (ili dva)!
Artisan supač za srčeko!

----------


## Sumskovoce

nina70 drzi se, proci ce svi problemi,samo je beba bitna sada! Artisan cestitam ti! Vala drzim ti fige i saljem puno zagrljaja, frka je dala svoj primjer i neka ti bude inspiracija jer ce kao i s njom i sa vama bit sve u najboljem redu. Btw ja se danas vratila kuci iz bolnice,vise detalja vam napisem sutra

----------


## inaa

evo da se i ja javim na ovu temu...napokon,nakon hiperstimulacije,bolnice,strogog mirovanja sada smo 15+1 Bogu hvala sve je dobro,na uzv u ponedjeljak moja bebica skakuće ko' sretna,ja je još ne osjetim,ali se nadam uskoro

Vala molim se za tebe,a i vama svima želim uredne,školske trudnoće i  da aBd uživamo u našim bebicama

----------


## alma_itd

Sinoc opet zavrsila u bolnici zbog krvarenja.CTG i UZ uredni,krvarenje stalo nakon jednog upotrijebljenog uloska, pa su me poslali kuci.Rekli su da mirujem i ako dobijem tako jako krvarenje da svakih 10 min moram promjeniti ulozak jer je pun, da se nakon 3 uloska javim u bolnicu.E sad nisam bas skontala sta ce u bolnici dalje raditi,hoce li zaustavljati krvarenje ili raditi carski rez.Citala sam na netu da se trudnicama u tim slucajevima prvo daju 2 injekcije Dexametazona za brze sazrijevanje pluca kod bebe,pa tek onda carski :Rolling Eyes: Nadam se da cemo to izbjeci.Sad mirujem kod kuce,a bebo kao za inat skace po cervixu.Sinoc me je par puta tako udario u to neko mjesto dole da sam skocila(a to naravno ne smijem),kao da me noz iznenada ubode negdje dole u cervix.Placenta 2cm prekriva cervix,nije na srecu puno,ali eto dovoljno da ja vec pocinjem sanajati bebu u inkubatoru sa svim onim cjevcicama i jos mu se suze slijevaju niz obraze :Crying or Very sad:  uzas jedan :Crying or Very sad:  Sad je ostalo samo dan po dan racunati,pa koliko izguram,nadam se do 36tt :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sumskovoce

alma drzi se draga, miruj i sve ce bit ok. Vibram ti da zdurate barem do 36tt!

----------


## crvenkapica77

alma   :Love: 


i ja sam  danas  prokrvarila  obilno i crveno   :Sad: ,  mislim na najgore  ....
ako je tko imao  slicno  i zavrsilo dobro  nek se javi  , znaci  nije smeđe  vec  crveno  i ziganje oko pupka  
ujutro sam  kod  dr.  i molim Boga  da moja mrvica nije otisla  ....

----------


## lasta

Joj kada ga krene baš ga krene.Alma nadam se da ce se sve smiriti. Nemoj odmah misliti negativno,pusti sada inkubator i sve te cijevi...znam da je tesko ali odmah se deprimiraš i još ti bude gore. Možda samo budeš u bolnici na promatranju pa ako je loše carski. Nadam se da ceš izgurati još. Vibram i molim za vas.

Crvena i ja sam krvarila svakako i obilno.

----------


## inaa

> alma  
> 
> 
> i ja sam  danas  prokrvarila  obilno i crveno  ,  mislim na najgore  ....
> ako je tko imao  slicno  i zavrsilo dobro  nek se javi  , znaci  nije smeđe  vec  crveno  i ziganje oko pupka  
> ujutro sam  kod  dr.  i molim Boga  da moja mrvica nije otisla  ....


 u kojem si tjednu,jesu li bolovi jaki ili...

----------


## crvenkapica77

6tj  sam 
nije jako , ali nikad nisam cula da  nekog  bolucka oko pupka

----------


## nea0902

Mene je bolio puPak, nisam do duse krvarila ali bol u pupku mi je bila i dosta me bolilo i znalo je trajati duze. Nadam se da ce sve biti u redu!
Alma  :Kiss:  samo miruj, bit ce ok sve ne brini  :Smile:

----------


## kordica

ej koke, u srijedu sam naručena kod dr. Hafnera na kontrolu, al tek sam sad vidla da piše samo datum kad trebam doć, ali ne i u kolko sati. Jel zna koja od vas kad on počinje s ambulantom? da ne dođem prerano da ne čekam bzvz..

Crvenkapica, drži se

Sretno svima

----------


## mirjana s

crvenkapica
ja sam u 7 tjednu i svakodnevno imam bockanje oko  pupaka ali ja to pripisujem tome što je ovakvo promjenjivo vrijeme a imala sam laparaskopiju u 9 mj.
a što se krvarenja tiče ja sam ga imala u 5 tj. pa mi je dr.rekao da je to zato što mi se jedan prestao razvijati.
nadam se da će sve biti uredu,ultrići bi ti trebali smiriti krvarenje bar meni jesu.

----------


## inaa

crvenkapica stavi utriće,popij apaurin i miruj.To može biti od bilo čega ne mora biti opasno.I ja sam u sedmom ili osmom tjednu imala dva dana neko krvarenje.Moja šogorica,ginekolog mi je tako savjetovala i rekla samo lezi uzmi terapiju i moli se,dok nemaš jače bolove u donjem dijelu stomaka  ne mora biti niš strašno.Ja se molila cijelu noć,trudila se misliti pozitivno i Bogu hvala sve je bilo u redu.Kaže dr da je to najvjerovatnije krvarenje u vrijeme kada je trebala doći vještica

----------


## KLARA31

> alma  
> 
> 
> i ja sam  danas  prokrvarila  obilno i crveno  ,  mislim na najgore  ....
> ako je tko imao  slicno  i zavrsilo dobro  nek se javi  , znaci  nije smeđe  vec  crveno  i ziganje oko pupka  
> ujutro sam  kod  dr.  i molim Boga  da moja mrvica nije otisla  ....


crvenkapice rekao bi ti sada dr.Š. za to žiganje oko pupka pa trudna si,šta hoćeš  :Smile: 
Vidit ćeš sutra,bit će sve dobro,ja sam prokrvarila obilno,bila 8 dana na antibioticima po uputi dr.P. i to obilno je trajalo 4 dana,pa se redalo smeđe,krv, narednih 2mj! Tako da ne misli na najgore,popij normabel,moraš biti smirena i najsretnijih misli koliko je to moguće,jer negativne misli nisu poželjne,bit će sve dobro  :Kiss:

----------


## KLARA31

i dr.P. mi je rekao da radiej popijem koji normabel nego da se nerviram,jer se to nesmije u trudnoći

----------


## andream

kordice na žalost ne znam od kada radi, ja sam naručena isto u srijedu kod dr H u ambulantu za visokorizičnu T na UZV ali 4.1. u podne. znam da su neke cure naručene taj dan iza mene. 
inače ja sam ovih par dana imala strašnu zubobolju i nismo mogli izbjeći vađenje koje imam sutra. strah me naravno jako, ali glavno da i to prođe.

----------


## zlatta

draga alma, glavno da je krvarenje ti stalo! sada MIRUJ, i ni pomisliti da ideš raditi....čuvaj se   :Heart:

----------


## KLARA31

alma sretno!!! :Love:

----------


## Miki76

Kordice, mislim da dr. H. počinje s ambulantom u 12h00 i tamo je obično barem do 14h00.

----------


## pirica

*cvenkapice* ja sam u 10tjt prokrvarila jako crveno (traperice su koma izgledale i kad sam ih pokazala na hitnoj...) al eto bio hematom i još sam tri puta tako obilno krvarila, a između stalno smeđe (al dr mi je rekao da ću još tako krvarit)

----------


## miga24

Ja eto isto smeđarila danas...Taman sam se počela opuštati i onda opet nešto.Odmah sam popila normabel i legla. Bilo to prije nekih 5 sati. Za sada je prestalo i malo sam se smirila (maternica se rasteže pa je pukla neka kapilarica, ostatak ostataka mog famoznog hematoma i sto drugih razloga sam si dala...). Hvala bogu pa sam sutra naručena za pregled u Petrovoj, a u utorak sam naručena kod dr. Kosa na uzv (ne znam jel netko upoznat sa njim - cure iz Vili-a ga sigurno znaju), pa će me valjda svi smiriti dobrim vjestima...A još me i crijevna viroza izmučila zadnjih tri dana.Uglavnom - bljak tjedan.
A koliko vidim, danas baš ni drugim curkama nije neki dan...
Cure želim Vam svima da sve bude ok!

----------


## bugaboo

Cure evo da se i ja javim. Nasa buhtlica se pozurila upoznati nas i malo je uranila, 15.12. sa 37+4 stigla nam je nasa Lucija  :Zaljubljen:  Jucer smo stigle doma i mazimo se i uzivamo skupa  :Love: 

Vidim da vas muce razni problemi, samo vam zelim reci da je vrijedno svake muke i da izdrzite. Mislim na sve vas  :Love:  i pratit cu vas i dalje koliko stignem, ipak se mi MPOvke moramo drzati skupa.

----------


## zlatta

bugaboo, čestitam na Luciji! prekrasno...

----------


## ježić

*bugaboo*, prekrsne vijesti! Čestitam od srca tebi i TM, a maloj Luciji velika dobrodošlica! :Heart:

----------


## sara38

*Bugaboo* iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## lasta

Bugaboo čestitke,prekrasno  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## patuljchica

bugaboo, pa to je prekrasno! čestitam od srca! baš sam si ovaj vikend razmišljala kako se ne javljaš već par dana, da nisi možda...  :Smile:  i eto! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

inače, mi smo bili u petak na pregledu (37+2), i nema naznaka da će i ova buhtlica skoro... Ja zatvorena, cerviks i dalje nije skraćen, nešto malo uloživ ali takav mi je nalaz valjda već 8 tjedana. Ali, glavno da je curkica dobro. Sljedeći pregled u četvrtak... Izgleda da nas očekuju napeti praznici.  :Smile: 

Svim "mirovateljicama" - pred tv pod dekicu (a može i koji normabelić) i sve će biti ok. Samo take it easy!
puse!

----------


## bugaboo

Hvala cure! Zaboravila sam napisati da je Lucija rođena sa 48 cm i 3450 g, apgar 10/10, porod poceo puknucem vodenjaka. Jos jedna pusa svima!

----------


## Charlie

*Bugaboo* čestitke od  :Heart:  i dobrodošlica maloj buhtlici!!! Ovo će vam biti najljepši blagdani  :Zaljubljen: 

*Crvenkapice* nadam se da je pregled dobro prošao. Za bol oko pupka ne znam, maternica je u ranoj trudnoći još vrlo nisko u zdjelici (još se nije izdigla ni iznad pubične kosti ako se dobro sjećam) tako da pretpostavljam da nije to. Ali mogu biti crijeva, želudac...sve se to mijenja pod utjecajem trudnoće.

----------


## Darkica

bugaboo, iskrene čestitke tebi i tvom suprugu na vašoj malenoj buhtlici...a Luciji želim svu sreću svijeta!

----------


## nea0902

Bugaboo čestitam draga moja od srca!!!! Baš si me obradovala  :Smile: 
Velika  :Kiss:  tebi i Luciji

----------


## inaa

Bugaboo,čestitam i puuuuuno zdravlja i sreće i mami i Luciji

----------


## nirvana

bugaboo iskrene čestitke!!!!

----------


## prag

bugaboo čestitke od  :Heart: !!!! uživaj s kćerkicom, nisi mogla bolji dar za Božić dobiti!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*bugaboo*, iskrene čestitke a maloj Luciji dobrodošlica! :Very Happy: 
I ja sam si već par dana mislila gdje si.

----------


## frka

Bugaboo, cestitke na djevojcici!!! Uzivajte!!!

----------


## KLARA31

Bugaboo stvarno najljepši poklon za Božić  :Smile: 
Čestitam i uživajte u djevojčici svojoj  :Very Happy: 
Možda i mene moja iznenadi na Uskrs  :Laughing:

----------


## kordica

Bugaboo čestitke !!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*bugaboo* čestitam od  :Heart:  i želim srdačnu dobrodšlicu malenoj Luciji!!!!
*nea* ljubice ti si prenijela termin....aj kako slatko iščekivanje - jedva čekam da tebi skakućemo
*patuljchice i Mia Lilly*  i mi smo pred sam kraj - da li vas pere nestrpljivost? Mene da, i još pored toga mali milijon tegoba zbog zaista velikog trbuha. 
*crvenkapice* ja sam završila u bolnici u 8. tt zbog krvarenja (crvena, svježa krv) i krvarila sam skoro dva dana. Tamo sam dobila infuziju i nalog da strogo mirujem do 12.tt. Tada sam spomenula neonatologici Normabel na šta je ona pukla i održala mi predavanje da se sada razvija mozak beba i da nikako ne uzimati takve lijekove. Najbolje da odeš do doktora i da apaurine/normabele (uza svo poštovanje prema forumašicama koje su ti to preporučile iz vlastitog iskustva - jer mislim da je i njima liječnik to pripisao, a ne druga forumašica) ne piješ na svoju ruku. Sve će bit OK, vjerojatno se bebica premijestila i napravila hematom koji sada krvari. Ja vjerujem da će sve bit OK!

Kod nas je sve OK; u bolnici su nam napravili masu pretraga jer sam ja počela oticati i našli su mi proteine u urinu, ali nemam visok tlak i sve ostale pretrage su jako dobre, pa su isključili opciju preeklampsije. Naši dečki su veliki, procjenjeni su na 2,7 kila, čak se i drugi braco počeo okretati na glavu  :Very Happy:  i ja sam zatvorena, nema naznaka da će još krenuti, pa sam puštena kući uz dolazak na preglede svakih tjedan dana. Ah...kako je lijepo doma  :Smile:

----------


## Iva15

Bugaboo, čestitam na malenoj Luciji  :Heart:

----------


## artisan

bugaboo čestitam na prekrasnom mirišljavom poklončiću

----------


## nea0902

A Šumskice moja mila  :Kiss:  tako mi je drago da si doma! Uvik je lakse biti kuci  :Smile:  ja vec skoro pa 3 tjedna iden na ctg svaki dan ali i to mi je neusporedivo s opcijom da su me stavili u bolnicu na mirovanje. Dečkići su ti veeeliki, o Bože jedva čekam da nam dođu.
Moj curetak ne želi vani, lipo joj na toplo  :Smile:  danas smo na amnioskopiji ... Malo sam koma zbog toga no šta je tu je. Kako se osijećam mogla bi nositi još 6 miseci. Nemam nikakvih naznaka za sada  :Smile:

----------


## miga24

Bugaboo čestitke od srca!!
Mi eto došli sa pregleda i kao što sam i mislila da će biti, moja težina (ili netežina :Smile: ) je problem. Moram doći za 10 dana na vaganje i ukoliko opet ne dobijem ništa (sada sam čak i izgubila 2 kile od prošlog pregleda), morat ću biti hospitalizirana... :Evil or Very Mad: 
Fakat ne kužim zašto gubim kile. Jedem više i zdravije nego prije trudnoće. Istina da povraćam povremeno a i živciram se pa je možda i to razlog...Sad sam baš jadna. 
Jedina dobra stvar je da sam danas prvi puta baš čula srčeko!!Junačko moje. :Love: 
Svim čekalicama termina - neka vaše sadašnje muke zamjene što prije one slađe!  :Klap:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Stvarno, i nama se bliži!
Ja nekak mislim da neću roditi ove godine.
Bili smo na uzv-u i moja ribica ima tek 2600 g. Ctg je uredan. U petak smo opet na ctg-u pa ćemo vidjeti.
*nea*, ti bi stvarno već trebala!
*Šumsko*, tvoji dečki su veliki!

----------


## crvenkapica77

bugaboo   cestitke  na  curici   

ja  imam pitanje  , jel tko pio u ranoj trudnoci  antibiotik Eritromicin?

----------


## mirna26

pa šta je ovo cure moje..sve neke bezvezne vijesti osim boogabo....ali znate kaj..poslije kiše ide sunce :Wink: 

crvenkapo i almica..pijete magnezij?pijte da se maternica malo opusti...i živčići......držim vam fige..crvenkapo tebe očito zeza taj hematom..samo miruj strogo...a alma...ti nikako na posal više i isto strogo mirovanje i nemojte cure puno stajati na nogama niti sjediti..radije legnite....puno pusa

----------


## sali

*Bugaboo* čestitke na maloj princezi  :Very Happy: 

Mi smo u petak obavili pregled i sve OK osim što se dečko odlučio okrenuti na zadak, sad mi ostaje samo nadati se da će se ponovo okrenuti na glavicu, danas smo 31+5 tako da ima još vremena.

Pozdrav novim trudnicama  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

jutros  na  uzv  smo culi   :Heart:  kako lijepo  kuca   :Very Happy: 

hematom nemam  ,  nisam ga ni imala  , vec  sam imala  dva ploda , dvi  GV  , sad jedna se cisti  i  otuda krvarenje  
moram piti  antibiotik  , zato pitam  jel tko pio  u ranoj trudnoci  Eritromicin  ?
Andol  prekidam  piti

----------


## KLARA31

super eto glavno da je sve ok, taj antibiotik je i meni dao dr.P. max dozu 4x2kapsule, 8 dana,jel i tebi tako? to je da se neinficira krv

----------


## crvenkapica77

> super eto glavno da je sve ok, taj antibiotik je i meni dao dr.P. max dozu 4x2kapsule, 8 dana,jel i tebi tako? to je da se neinficira krv


bas tako  klara,  
zbog cega si ti pila  ?

----------


## inaa

> super eto glavno da je sve ok, taj antibiotik je i meni dao dr.P. max dozu 4x2kapsule, 8 dana,jel i tebi tako? to je da se neinficira krv


 a meni to nije dao,ali ja sam imala samo jednu gestacijsku v iako sam imala transfer dvije blastociste.
Ja se brinem zbog svega,Bože moj,vadila sam nalaze prošli tjedan sve ok,osim malo bakterija u mokrači,danas sam radila urinokulturu.

----------


## KLARA31

pa kravarila,samo se meni vidio hematom i da se neinficira krv mi dao,taj mj sam izgubila na kilaži 2 kila,od tih antibiotika sam slabo jela,imala sam osjećaj da sam stalno sita kako ih stalno kljukam  :Smile:

----------


## inaa

darago mi je zbog tebe crvenkapica,mislila sam na tebe i molila,Bogu hvala da je sve ok

----------


## mirna26

> *Bugaboo* čestitke na maloj princezi 
> 
> Mi smo u petak obavili pregled i sve OK osim što se dečko odlučio okrenuti na zadak, sad mi ostaje samo nadati se da će se ponovo okrenuti na glavicu, danas smo 31+5 tako da ima još vremena.
> 
> Pozdrav novim trudnicama


da te utješim..mojoj sestrični je bebač bio pred sam potrod 38 +5 tt na zadak i okrenuo se na glavicu...pa ti sad misli.. :Wink:

----------


## mirna26

> jutros  na  uzv  smo culi   kako lijepo  kuca  
> 
> hematom nemam  ,  nisam ga ni imala  , vec  sam imala  dva ploda , dvi  GV  , sad jedna se cisti  i  otuda krvarenje  
> moram piti  antibiotik  , zato pitam  jel tko pio  u ranoj trudnoci  Eritromicin  ?
> Andol  prekidam  piti



ah tako..znbači on je drugi plod zamjenio za hematom onda...ma ishod je dobar....eritromicin (sumamed) kažu da ne šteti u trudnoći te da ga trudnice mogu uzimati bez straha....čuj ako moraš moraš,....ako je dr tako procijenio..ma neće bebaču biti ništa..nme sekiraj se...vjerojatno krvariš malo više zbog andola isto..

----------


## mirna26

> a meni to nije dao,ali ja sam imala samo jednu gestacijsku v iako sam imala transfer dvije blastociste.
> Ja se brinem zbog svega,Bože moj,vadila sam nalaze prošli tjedan sve ok,osim malo bakterija u mokrači,danas sam radila urinokulturu.


ma malo bakterija nije ništa strašno..nemoj uvin h piti nije dobar za trudnice..pij brusnice..po mogućnosti što koncentriraniji sok bez šećera..imaš u dmu za kupiti...100% bez šećera mala bočica oko 30kn

----------


## mirna26

ne pardon eritromicin nije sumamed...sumamed je azitromicin..ali to je ista skupina lijekova pa je ok..

----------


## crvenkapica77

to su dva  dr. i dva  razlicita uzv  ,  gdje je mislio da je  hematom  a ono  gv  ,  sreca pa ode danas  u cito na uzv  da vec krenem sa  antibioticima  ,
pitam se sta bi bilo  da nisam  otisla  i da sam  cekala tako da  "hematom  " ode  ,  eh ti  losiji uzv

----------


## mirna26

> to su dva dr. i dva razlicita uzv , gdje je mislio da je hematom a ono gv , sreca pa ode danas u cito na uzv da vec krenem sa antibioticima ,
> pitam se sta bi bilo da nisam otisla i da sam cekala tako da "hematom " ode , eh ti losiji uzv


rekla sam ti da loš uzv jako zna nasekirati...ako se vec tako nešto desi...ja bih odmah išla privatniku bez ramišljanja jer bolji uzv zlata vrijedi...

----------


## maca papucarica

*Kapice*,  :Heart:  za tvoje malo  :Heart: . 
Jako mi je drago da je sve super!

----------


## vedre

crvenkapice stalno sam mislila na tebe.drago mi je da si čula maleno srčeko.čuvaj se.big kiss

----------


## nety

Cure jedno pitanje Dali ja moram voditi trudnocu u Petrovoj s obzirom da sam tamo isla na IVF i sve ove prve preglede Naime ja sam uzasnuta danas dosla doma Bebica je ok danas je 12tt i vele da je mali decko ali posto mi moj MPO dr sve radi do 12 tt ovaj su me put poslali u podrum na uzv i misljenje citologa jer bi zbog godina trebala raditi duble triple test i preporucuju amniocintezu Medutim da ja nisam napomenula da mi je zadnji put receno da se mora izmjeriti nuhalni nabor i da imam 36 god iako to sve piše u povjesti bolesti ja bi otisla doma bez obavljenog pregleda Dapace donjela sam nalaze urinokulture i krvi koje je dr pogledao tek nakon sto sam mu napomenula da bi voljela da ih pogleda jer je bilo nekog malog odtupanja u eritrocitima Došla sam u podrum na uzv i tamo je oprostite ali po mom misljenju mrtvi uzas Ja sma dosad uvijek bas iz tog razloga isla privatno i kad sam dolje došla i čekala od pola 10 do 12 na uzv skupa sa cigankama i starim zenama smucilo mi se Svaka cast svakom ja cu isto jedan dan biti stara ali nagon visesatnog cekanja u zagusljivoj cekaoni bilo mi je dosta svega U pola 9 sam dosla u Petrovu u 12 sam izasla Dr koji je trebao ireci misljenje za double triple i uputit me je pogledao na uzv rekao sve ok izmjerio nuhalni nabor i to je to Tek kad sma sama pitala je rekao da bi trebala napraviti u 16tt taj test A moj MPO dr mi je napisao u povijest bolesti neka to napravim Da ja ne pitam svaki sitnicu i ne povlacim dr za rukav ja bi bila tulava ko mazga jer tamo neznas ko pije ko placa Ja to jednostavno psihicki nemogu podnjeti da se ceka po par sati da ti niko nis ne veli da sve moras sam i ja bi najrade trudnocu vodila privatno gdje ja dobim individualni pristup

----------


## frka

*nety*, naravno da trudnocu mozes voditi drugdje - gdje god ti zelis! a kad su ti vec radili uzv i mjerili NN, mogla si u Vinogradskoj obaviti kombinirani probir koji je puno precizniji od double i triple testa...on se i radi oko 12.tt - to je kombinacija uzv-a i krvnih pretraga...cr

*crvenkapice*, jipiiiiiiiiiiiiiii za srceko!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aurora*

> Cure evo da se i ja javim. Nasa buhtlica se pozurila upoznati nas i malo je uranila, 15.12. sa 37+4 stigla nam je nasa Lucija  Jucer smo stigle doma i mazimo se i uzivamo skupa


*bugaboo* cestitam i dobrodoslica vasoj Luciji!  :Very Happy: 




> Stvarno, i nama se bliži!
> Ja nekak mislim da neću roditi ove godine.


Bome se blizi!  :Shock:   Mene je moram priznati uhvatila panika i uopce jos nisam spremna na bebin dolazak. Zato se sada iskreno nadam da ce i nasa curica pricekati jos malo i da nece stici prije Nove godine. 




> *Bugaboo* čestitke na maloj princezi 
> 
> Mi smo u petak obavili pregled i sve OK osim što se dečko odlučio okrenuti na zadak, sad mi ostaje samo nadati se da će se ponovo okrenuti na glavicu, danas smo 31+5 tako da ima još vremena.


*sali* isto je bilo i kod mene. Vidi na ovoj temi ovaj moj post.

----------


## Mojca

*Bugaboo*, čestitke!!!!!  :Very Happy: 

*Crvenkapice*,  :Heart:  za  :Heart: ! 

*Nea*, drži mi se! Bit će to beba za pod bor!  :Zaljubljen:  

*Šumskice*, pij puno vode, tako je i meni bio s proteinima... nalijevala sam se vodim i sve je bilo ok. Još malo.  :Zaljubljen:  

Cure, svima puno pozdrava i lijepih misli.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Bome se blizi!  Mene je moram priznati uhvatila panika i uopce jos nisam spremna na bebin dolazak. Zato se sada iskreno nadam da ce i nasa curica pricekati jos malo i da nece stici prije Nove godine.


Nije ti ni meni svejedno. Jako se bojim poroda i uopće ne znam kak ću ja to izdržati.

----------


## kockica1

*bugaboo* cestitke tebi i TM na vasoj curici od srca.

----------


## Inesz

> Cure jedno pitanje Dali ja moram voditi trudnocu u Petrovoj s obzirom da sam tamo isla na IVF i sve ove prve preglede Naime ja sam uzasnuta danas dosla doma Bebica je ok danas je 12tt i vele da je mali decko ali posto mi moj MPO dr sve radi do 12 tt ovaj su me put poslali u podrum na uzv i misljenje citologa jer bi zbog godina trebala raditi duble triple test i preporucuju amniocintezu Medutim da ja nisam napomenula da mi je zadnji put receno da se mora izmjeriti nuhalni nabor i da imam 36 god iako to sve piše u povjesti bolesti ja bi otisla doma bez obavljenog pregleda Dapace donjela sam nalaze urinokulture i krvi koje je dr pogledao tek nakon sto sam mu napomenula da bi voljela da ih pogleda jer je bilo nekog malog odtupanja u eritrocitima Došla sam u podrum na uzv i tamo je oprostite ali po mom misljenju mrtvi uzas Ja sma dosad uvijek bas iz tog razloga isla privatno i kad sam dolje došla i čekala od pola 10 do 12 na uzv skupa sa cigankama i starim zenama smucilo mi se Svaka cast svakom ja cu isto jedan dan biti stara ali nagon visesatnog cekanja u zagusljivoj cekaoni bilo mi je dosta svega U pola 9 sam dosla u Petrovu u 12 sam izasla Dr koji je trebao ireci misljenje za double triple i uputit me je pogledao na uzv rekao sve ok izmjerio nuhalni nabor i to je to Tek kad sma sama pitala je rekao da bi trebala napraviti u 16tt taj test A moj MPO dr mi je napisao u povijest bolesti neka to napravim Da ja ne pitam svaki sitnicu i ne povlacim dr za rukav ja bi bila tulava ko mazga jer tamo neznas ko pije ko placa Ja to jednostavno psihicki nemogu podnjeti da se ceka po par sati da ti niko nis ne veli da sve moras sam i ja bi najrade trudnocu vodila privatno gdje ja dobim individualni pristup


Svi mi znamo nedostatke našeg javnog zdravstvenog sustava. Javni zdravstveni sustav plaćamo mi građani kroz svoj rad i zarade. Javno zdravstvo mora biti bolje, organiziranije, djelotvornijie, dostupno svima pod jednakim uvjetima, više okrenuto čovjeku kao cjelovitoj osobi... Ali situacija je takva kakva je. Ako ne možemo "podijeti" naše bolnice i ambulante, imamo mogućnost izabrati privatnu uslugu.

Javno zdravstvo je za svakog građanina Hrvatske, bez obzira koje je nacionalonosti ili koliko ima godina. Razumijem da si izmučena i nazadovoljna, ali ovo što je napisano: 
*"kad sam dolje došla i čekala od pola 10 do 12 na uzv skupa sa cigankama i starim zenama smucilo mi se"*
zbilja je uvredljivo.

----------


## nety

Nije mi bila namjera nikoga uvrijediti Nisam rasista niti snob i apsolutno podrzavam da javno zdravsto mora biti okrenuto sviima Ali jednostavno nakon toliko sati cekanja u takvim uvijetima da ja ne dobijem prakticki nista drugacije nisam mogla reagirati

----------


## Inesz

znam da si iznervirana, zamoli moderatoricu da taj dio izbriše.

----------


## mirna26

joj ines joj nety..kad vas čitam to mi je pomalo smiješno....ines..ti zvučiš baš napadno :Smile: ...i ja sam sigurna da cura nije mislila rasošoviniskički..ali nety draga..zaista nije važno s kim čekaš....niti to da bi tebi dr trebao biti susretljiviji  jer si MPO pacijent...ako je dr glup onda je glup za svih..sumnjam da pametnog dr-a briga kako izgledaš i tko čeka u čekaoni..svatko zavređuje potpun tretman i obješnjenje...glupo je samo to što mi je čudno jer obično trudnice imaju prednost...to je svakako glupo....kako god bilo...ne razumijem zašto bi te vodio MPO liječnik..pa nisi ti invalid sa posebnim potrebma?hehe...trudna si ko i svaka druga žena.
Često čujem: "a vi ste IVF pacijent"..kao da sam poseban pacijent s kojim će se morati posebno postupati..nije mi baš taj strah niti normlan niti opravdan.
ja bih išla nekom drugom na preglede ,zašto ne neki soc dr?...a za kombinirani test bih išla kao što i jesam u 12tt jer je taj test puno vjerodostojniji od onoga u 15tt.razlika je među njima oko 30% točnosti.išla bih privatniku jer oni osim NN mjere puno toga drugoga ultrazvučno što nadopunjuje sigurnost.zatim izvadiš krv i to još dodatno naopunjuje test.iako krvni test treba znati čitati.posta cu ti pp.

----------


## nety

Nisam ja mislila da dr mora biti prema meni susretljiviji zato sto sam mpo pacijent..daleko od toga Ima svakavih ljudi..ima ekipe koja se voli praviti pametna pa izmislja toplu vodu ..ima nas svakakvih Ja nisam takva Ja sam samo htjela ono osnovno sto se mora u trudnoci da mi se veli a ne da ja moram citati po forumima i sama ispitivati Svatko je zasluzio jednak tretman apsolutno to podrzavam Ali uzasno sma izrevoltirana sa svime time sto sam napisala Dodem izmjeriti NN i moram napomenuti da sam to dosla Pošalju me na misljenje citologa ne dobim ga nego na odlasku moram pitati a sta s tim i time Ako netko misli da ja trazim puno onda stvarno neznam sta bi rekla Muka mi je od toga da sve moram saznati na forumu da moram biti dr za sebe a za to sto *nedobim* moram cekati 4 sata Ja razumijem da je njima guzva da dnevno pregledaju stotine ali ja nisam doktor ja nemam pojima o 90% toga i onda se neko cudi zasto sma tako izreagirala Ispricavam se ako sma nekog uvrijedila ali iz mene je to samo buknulo A da velim da kombinirani probir nitko nije niti spomenuo A šta da ja nisam osoba koja čita forume Kako bi onda znala za takve stvari

----------


## Charlie

Tko god misli na trudnicke preglede ici u bolnicu treba se pripremiti na visesatna cekanja. Koliko znam tako je u svim bolnicama, osim ako se bas ima srece, jer doktori uz ambulantu odradjuju i druge stvari.
A za doktorov pristup Nety imas pravo biti ogorcena. Ja isto znam da imaju guzvu, neadektvatne uvjete rada itd. itd. ali pacijent bi trebao biti na prvom mjestu. Cesto da nesto ne naucimo od drugih forumasica ne bi ni znali pitati...
Mozes naci doktora koji ti odgovara privatno ili preko hzzo, i probati se izboriti za svoje vrijeme i paznju.

----------


## mirna26

bravo charlie :Wink: ..hehe...
zato ja ne idem u bolnicu jer mi je dosta barem dok se ne porodim :Smile: )..hehhe....nety imaš pp.....pua pusa pusa pusa pusa pusa.....jer vam sad dosta pusa da se smirite??ha?ha?..jeste neke namiguše.... :Wink:

----------


## Charlie

Mia Lilly, Aurora nemojte se bojati - nakon svega sto smo mi MPO trudnice prosle porod barem meni nije bio ni blizu najtezi. A 100% spreman za bebin dolazak nisi nikad jer je tesko zamisliti sto te ceka dok to ne prodjes. Ali svi se prilagodimo u hodu  :Heart:

----------


## nety

Hvala curke na podrsci ,,još jednom se ispricavam sto ako se netko nasao uvrijeden Ja vec imam dr koja je apsolutno divna i u koju imam povjerenje samo sam mislila psoto su mi u Petrovoj radili IVF da tamo i dalje moram ici Ono svaki put me uredno naruce za dalje i ja svaki put uredno dodem  :Smile: ..po tom se vidi koliko imam pojima Sve sto sam saznala saznala sam propitkujuci okolo i 90 posto s foruma Nazalos ja nemamm mamu s kojom bi se mogla posavjetovati i pitati je kako je to bilo kad si ti mene radala?.pa kad od dr ne dobim onaj minimum onda sam sva jadna Nije uredu da ja moram biti sam svoj dr jer moj je posao biti dobra i poslusna trudnica koja ce nakon puno muke i cekanja napokohn dobiti svoju mrvicu  :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

daj nety..jel ti to mene pokušavaš nasmijati....hehehe....ma kaj je tebi...pa mi živimo u Hrvatskoj..hahaha..baš si me nasmijala..budi sretna da te niej poslal u štalu na pregled.. :Smile: ))
ma baš moja mama ima pojma...to je bilo prije sto godina i baš sve se promijenilo..vjeruj mi, kad je ona rađala išla je na dva ultrazvuka i nije se puno sekirala..hehehe..kakvi probiri?kakvi MPO-i?...drž se ti one naše stare: uzdaj se use i u svoje kljuse i što manje vjeruješ doktorima to bolje za tebe :Smile: )).....svaki će ti reći drugo...barem ja to prošla..neki paničare oko svake sitnice a neki su preravnodušni..teško je naći normalnog uravnoteženog doktora :Smile: ..sama traži po netu i također bih ti savjetovala da sve uzmeš sa rezervom i na netu i na forumima...sretno

----------


## miga24

> ma baš moja mama ima pojma...to je bilo prije sto godina i baš sve se promijenilo..vjeruj mi, kad je ona rađala išla je na dva ultrazvuka i nije se puno sekirala..hehehe..kakvi probiri?


He,he ko da slušam svoju staru... :Smile:  Tak je i ona meni rekla. Kakvi ultrazvuci jednom mjesečno!? I kakvi privatnici!? Odeš 2 puta i od toga ti jednom kažu spol!
Nety, jesam li ja to dobro shvatila da misle da je dečkić? Već su to uspjeli vidjeti? Joj baš lijepo!

----------


## mirna26

hehe...ma mojoj staroj čak nije ni spol rekao..nije ga znala dok me nije rodila..katastrofa..hahha

ma migić kaj je tebi....pa dečkićima se mišek brzo vidi kao mali visuljak međunožni..heheheheh :Laughing: 
jako rano se zna vidjeti...jest da nije ono 100%  ali 99% jest :Laughing: 
ma nemreš fulat..to s tak fino vidi :Smile: 
zato miga..obraduj nas što prije..koji si sada tt?obično se muškićima već u 12tt vidi...
ako je cura..onad doktori neće reći jer može biti muškić kojem pišonjica još nije narasla :Smile: hihi

----------


## mirjana s

ćao
znači isto kao i kod mene
čestitke za srčeko!!

----------


## miga24

> ma migić kaj je tebi....pa dečkićima se mišek brzo vidi kao mali visuljak međunožni..heheheheh
> jako rano se zna vidjeti...jest da nije ono 100%  ali 99% jest
> ma nemreš fulat..to s tak fino vidi
> zato miga..obraduj nas što prije..koji si sada tt?obično se muškićima već u 12tt vidi...


Kužiš, zato se oni valjda tako i ponose njime cijeli svoj život (TBF-ovci mu i odu sastavili... :Laughing: ). Mi smo sutra 14 tjedana. Tko zna, možda i mi sutra na uzv vidimo Veseljka :Laughing: ...

----------


## mirna26

hehe...ko zna možda i ti nosiš mišonju...
 :Grin: ..javi nam javi
*
nety* još jednom čestitam na malom dečkiću....
*crvenkapo,* a tebi na malom srčeku....super ishod (ne smijemo žaliti za onim drugim jer je vjerojatno tako trebalo biti)

u naletu priče nisam vam stigla niti čestitati..sram me bilo :Mad:

----------


## patuljchica

*Aurora, Mia Lilly* ma čega se vi to bojite? 
Ja jedva čekam da mi napokon stave moju djevojčicu na prsa, da napokon ispuni zagrljaj koji me je tolikih godina prazan bolio više nego što može boliti bilo koja fizička bol.
Što je par sati trudova naspram boli slomljenog srca nakon još jednog razočaranja, nakon mora prolivenih suza u kojem su utapane tolike nade tijekom godina! 
Ja jedva čekam da sve to krene i da napokon poljubimo naše djetešce koje smo tako dugo i željno čekali.
A i kad me neko pita "jel te strah poroda?" ja uvijek odgovaram - ne znate vi što je strepnja, nada i strah MPO postupka i napokon ostvarene MPO trudnoće - nakon toga svega, pojam strah od poroda čini se naprosto smiješan!

----------


## KLARA31

patuljchica lijepo si to napisala  :Smile: 
izdržat ćemo mi porod,to je finale dugogodišnje muke sa postupcima  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Cure evo da se i ja javim. Nasa buhtlica se pozurila upoznati nas i malo je uranila, 15.12. sa 37+4 stigla nam je nasa Lucija  Jucer smo stigle doma i mazimo se i uzivamo skupa 
> 
> Vidim da vas muce razni problemi, samo vam zelim reci da je vrijedno svake muke i da izdrzite. Mislim na sve vas  i pratit cu vas i dalje koliko stignem, ipak se mi MPOvke moramo drzati skupa.



Hej draga Bugaboo...čestitam na Luciji....mazite, pazite se.....ovo vam je zasigurno najljepši Božić...uživaj te  :Smile:

----------


## nety

Vele da je mali decko :Heart: ....ja sam si curkicu zelila ali mi je svejedno Bitno mi je da je beba ziva i zdravai da bude sve ok Bugaboo u svoj svojoj muci nisam rekla  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...to je to sad uzivaj svoju mrvicu cuvaj i mazi i pazi dalje

----------


## nina70

*Bugaboo*, kako krasan dar za Božić  :Very Happy:  Iskrene čestitke tebi i tm, a maloj Luciji želim dobrodošlicu od  :Heart: 

Ni mene s ove udaljenosti nije strah poroda, ali ko zna kako ću se držati pred kraj  :Shock:

----------


## alma_itd

*Bugaboo* cestitam od srca tebi i TM na maloj princezi :Klap:  
Ja lezim od subote i ubijam se od dosade.Prestala sam raditi definitivno i to mi je sad veliko olaksanje(psihicko).Beban se uhvatio za rebra i ne silazi u ''minsko polje'',izgleda je skontao da ne smije da suta ''dole'' :Laughing: Danas sam od svog osiguranja dobila paket koji je standardan valjda za sve trudnice.Ja ocekivala kojekakve brosure i literaturu kad unutra sve za kucni porod,od nepromocivih kompresa prije poroda,pa zastitnici za krevet tokom poroda,sterilne rukavice,nesto za presjecanje pupcanika,gaze,alkohol,vata,komprese za bebu,nesto za obradu pupka :Shock:  Sve sam razgledala i ponovo slozila u kutiju,mozda nekom zatreba.Saznala sam i da mi sto se tice poroda u bolnici od stvari trebaju samo stvari za mene(za licnu higijenu) i odjeca u kojoj cu bebu iznijeti iz bolnice,a sve ostalo od ulozaka,onih jednokratnih gaca, pelena,kremica i kupki za bebu cu dobiti u bolnici.Cak i odjeca u kojoj ce beba biti tamo 5 dana se dobije od bolnice jer ja to nemam gdje prati :Grin: A ja sam vec bila pocela luditi polako kako da sve to pokupujem na vrijeme sad kad moram da mirujem i kad neznam zapravo ni kad cu se poroditi.Koje olaksanje :Very Happy:

----------


## nina70

Alma, samo ti miruj. Ja mislim da je dobro što u bolnici dobijemo sve za bebu (briga manje). Što se tiče gaća i uložaka ja se ne bih u potpunosti oslonila na njih....

_ Vezano za termine poroda.................jaoooo pa ja sam već u 5. mjesecu! Vrijeme leti, a ja još nisam sasvim svjesna da sam trudna _

----------


## Charlie

*Alma* miruj i neka ostane sve dobro! A ovaj paket koji si dobila, baš si me nasmijala, ima roda tu u RH koje bi rado takav paket  :Very Happy: 

Cure ja bih samo htjela reći, bez prepucavanja, znam da Mirna26 nije ništa loše mislila, da nije mudar savjet ne vjerovati doktorima, oni ipak znaju više od nas (iako je nekad tu info teško dobiti na žalost). Treba samo naći doktora od povjerenja, prema preporuci, vlastitom iskustvu...

----------


## Bebica_2

> Cure evo da se i ja javim. Nasa buhtlica se pozurila upoznati nas i malo je uranila, 15.12. sa 37+4 stigla nam je nasa Lucija  Jucer smo stigle doma i mazimo se i uzivamo skupa 
> 
> Vidim da vas muce razni problemi, samo vam zelim reci da je vrijedno svake muke i da izdrzite. Mislim na sve vas  i pratit cu vas i dalje koliko stignem, ipak se mi MPOvke moramo drzati skupa.


Bugaboo čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Prekrasan poklon za Božić!

----------


## vedre

bugaboo čestitam.

----------


## andream

Cure razumijem strah od poroda, mene je pomalo i drugi put strah. Ali nakon naše MPO borbe to je uistinu sitnica. Evo ja sam jučer izvadila zub nakon nekoliko dana strašnih bolova, tako da mi se očito i granice tolerancije na bol sve više pomiču. 
Čestitam Bugaboo na rođenju djetešca.
Charlie, kad je sljedeći pregled?

----------


## Charlie

Pregled imam odmah iza NG. Nekako pokušavam ostati mirna i čekati jer stvarno mi drugo ne preostaje, imala sam i previše puta UZ u zadnjih 10 dana. Inače ja normalno radim, nitko nije rekao da bih trebala mirovati, a budući da se OK osjećam (osim što unazad dan-dva imam blage mučnine) i ne krvarim, čini mi se da je tako i najbolje.

Cure koje ste nakon ET bile na Estrofemu, do kad ste ga uzimale? Ja sam bila na 3x1, smanjila sam sad na 2x1, dr. mi je rekao da ćemo potpuno izbaciti ga do 10- tjedna... Uz to sam na Utrogestanima 3x2, klasika.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Naravno da jedva čekam da je vidim, dodirnem..nakon toliko godina čekanja i postupaka, cijele trudnoće..
Nije me toliko strah bolova nego da li će sve biti uredu.

*andream*, vjerujem da je ovo sa zubom bilo užasno. Meni se negdje u 6 mjesecu trudnoće aktivirao umnjak. Nisam smijela popiti ništa protiv bolova, pa ni Lupocet jer se on ne smije piti ako se uzimaju neki lijekovi zbog trombofilije (a ja na fragminu). I tako su me poslali doma sa hitne jer ni oni ni magistra u ljekarni nisu znali šta bi mi dali. Užas pet dana.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Cure koje ste nakon ET bile na Estrofemu, do kad ste ga uzimale? Ja sam bila na 3x1, smanjila sam sad na 2x1, dr. mi je rekao da ćemo potpuno izbaciti ga do 10- tjedna... Uz to sam na Utrogestanima 3x2, klasika.


Ja sam bila dugo na Estrofemu, negdje do 13 tt.
Odlično je da radiš ako možeš. I ja bi ostala na poslu da nisam počela krvariti. Taman kad se krvarenje smirilo  završila sam na amniocentezi pa poslije nisam razmišljala o povratku na posao. Imala sam bolove do 5 mjeseca trudnoće i još me pratila ta beta koja se nije pravilno duplala.

----------


## mirna26

Cure ja bih samo htjela reći, bez prepucavanja, znam da Mirna26 nije ništa loše mislila, da nije mudar savjet ne vjerovati doktorima, oni ipak znaju više od nas (iako je nekad tu info teško dobiti na žalost). Treba samo naći doktora od povjerenja, prema preporuci, vlastitom iskustvu...[/QUOTE]

ma naravno.., na to sam i mislila :Wink:  : *Treba samo naći doktora od povjerenja, prema preporuci, vlastitom iskustvu

*ma treba ženi *dosta iskustva* da počne mislit sama svojom glavom ipak...dok nema pojma..obično sve vjeruje samo doktoru kao da je bogom dan..razmeš ne :Wink:

----------


## maya3

bugaboo čestitke od srca !!!!

----------


## nety

Ja sam obavila kombinirani probir sutra dobivam nalaze krvi Nadam se svemu ok jer je dr cijelu bebu izmjerila i sve je apsolutno bilo ok osim kaj je beba ocito buduci atleticar pa skace i mlati nogicama ko blesava  :Smile:  Kao što sma i rekla moraš biti dr za sebe Kad mi je radila kombinirani probir dr je sve moje nalaze trzila da pogleda i nalaz od krvi koji sam *jucer* pokazala u Petrovoj i napomenula trazili ste pretrage hocete li pogledati nalaze i na koje mi se reklo ooo pa to je super E pa danas je dr koja mi je probir radila napomenula da je secer povisen i da kako to dr nije primjetio Pa nije kad nije ni obracao paznju na to

----------


## andream

Mia, nisam znala da se zbog trombofilije i fragmina ne smiju piti lijekovi protiv bolova. Ja pijem sada samo po noći Lekadol i to me spašava, boli i dalje ali puno manje. Nadam se da će mi ovu noć biti i zadnji.
Nety, kako su vidjeli da ti je šećer povišen, meni su na SD rekli da se on radi tek iza 20 tjedna trudnoće (OGTT)?
Charlie, vjerujem da će sve biti u najboljem redu. Mučnine su dobar znak, sada samo laganini (ja sam povremeno na početku ove druge MPO trudnoće nastojala biti tako hladne glave da sam odlazila mirne duše na posao i "zaboravljala" da sam trudna).

----------


## Darkica

Da i ovdje čestitam tikici78 na uspješnom ultrazvuku i dvije bebice! Dr L čini čuda! Od srca čestitam, tikice!  :Smile:

----------


## artisan

Jutro svima
Jel normalno da se nema baš nikakvih simptoma trudnoće? Danas mi je 7 tjedana, a ja se osjećam skroz normalno, pa me to malo brine. Jedino što mi je napuhnut trbuh dosta, ali ovo drugo ništa.Čak sam ovih dana bila dosta gladna stalno, pa mi je bilo kao mrvicu mučno, a evo jučer i danas opet ništa. Uzv je bio prije 5 dana, i sve je bilo ok. Vjerojatno se brinem bezveze, ali ne mogu si pomoć...

----------


## honeybee

> Jutro svima
> Jel normalno da se nema baš nikakvih simptoma trudnoće? Danas mi je 7 tjedana, a ja se osjećam skroz normalno, pa me to malo brine. Jedino što mi je napuhnut trbuh dosta, ali ovo drugo ništa.Čak sam ovih dana bila dosta gladna stalno, pa mi je bilo kao mrvicu mučno, a evo jučer i danas opet ništa. Uzv je bio prije 5 dana, i sve je bilo ok. Vjerojatno se brinem bezveze, ali ne mogu si pomoć...


Bez brige, ja sam 27+5 pa osim trbuha i bebe koja se rita i podsjeti me, još uvijek nemam nekih osobitih simptoma  :Smile:  
A isto sam u početku bila u strahu zato što nisam imala mučnine, bol u grudima i sl. - mislila sam da nešto nije u redu.
Zato, probaj se opustiti i uživati. Svi ti simptomi stignu naići, a ako se ne pojave - još bolje, bitno da beba napreduje  :Wink:

----------


## Charlie

*artisan* ja se uvijek sjetim Pinky koja je nosila dvije bebe a bila bez ikakvih simptoma. Zato, ne brini. Koliko sam pročitala zabrinjavajuće jedino može biti ako se naglo povuku svi simptomi trudnoće koji su prije postojali. Ali i to ne mora ništa značiti. Mene jedan dan prsa bole više, drugi dan manje, a prepipavala sam ih donedavno stalno pa sam se sad, nadam se na neko vrijeme, skulirala.

----------


## artisan

Hvala cure, sigurno ste u pravu :Wink:

----------


## Charlie

Artisan btw i ja sam danas točno 7 tjedana po zadnjoj m  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Artisan, ja sam mučnine dobila tek početkom 8 tt. Trajale su intenzivno do 11 tt i sljedeća 2-3 tjedna nestale. Ova ogromna glad koju osjećaš isto tako me je "mučila" čak duže nego osjećaj mučnine.  :Smile:  Ne brini, doći će trudničke tegobe.

----------


## nety

Ja sma 12tt i da mi busa malo nije narasla isto nebi imala blage  :Smile:  Nikakvih specijalnih simptoma nema malo zgaravica to oce i ovako kad nisam trudna i nadutost Drugo...njet Nemoj se zabrinjavati Mene malo panika ulovi prije svakog uzv ali uvijek je sve ok
A mucnine mozda i ne dodu Ja ih nemam

----------


## mirna26

curke moje..ne znam dal se sjećate da sam rekla oko 12tt da su mi mučnine nestale...e zapravo vas moram razočarati i reći da ipak nisu..samo su se smanjile...sve gledam sa gađenjem,a ujutro pogotovo....ujutro povraćam stalno i zaista ne znam do kada cu tako....za poludit..vec sam se navikla...ne povraćam ništa jer imam prazan želudac,ali imam užasno snažan nagon i dok ne prođe ne smijem se dići sa wc školjke... i onda kad to obavim..idem pojest nešto i sve bude u redu.ah :Sad:

----------


## sara38

*Artisan* kod mene ista situacija, bez nekih posebnih simptoma, samo napuhnutost i samo bih jela (paše mi kiselo  :Grin: ), ali zato grudi su se povećale za jedan broj (kako dobro  :Cool: ). Ostala sam trudna s 58kg, valjda neću pretjerivati s hranom  :Grin: . Blaženo stanje stvarno  :Smile: . Inače, ja sam na kraju 6tt, idući tjedan iza blagdana ću na prvi utz, dr. je htio da budemo punih 7t.......

----------


## mirjana s

ćao
dali ideš na pregled na humanu ili kod svog ginekologa?
jer ja idem isto poslije praznika na pregled ali kod svog  primarnog ginekologa

----------


## Sumskovoce

*sara38* čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Nema brige ako nema simptoma, još je rano - do kraja trudnoće će vam simptomi raznih vrsta dolazit svakim danom, zato sada uživajte u uzbuđenju i novostima  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Očito su nam neki simptomi univerzalni - ovo s kiselim je i meni pasalo, slatko nisam mogla podnijeti iako sam veliki ljubitelj slatkiša. Kasnije sam zato sve to nadoknadila  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*andream*, koliko si dobila kg do sada?
Ja sam na + 17.

----------


## inaa

ja sam tek nakon 14 tjedana počela povraćati :Laughing: do tada nikakvih simptoma. i sada 15+5 imammučnine. mene mući niski tlak i glaobolje.

----------


## andream

> *andream*, koliko si dobila kg do sada?
> Ja sam na + 17.


sram me napisati, upravo sam stala na vagu... jaaako malo fali do 100tke. Ne sjećam se doduše s koliko sam točno startala ali otprilike sam dobila koliko i ti.

----------


## sara38

> ćao
> dali ideš na pregled na humanu ili kod svog ginekologa?
> jer ja idem isto poslije praznika na pregled ali kod svog  primarnog ginekologa


Prvi utz kod mog MPO dr., a nadam se kasnije privatno kod jedne ginekologice u RI, jer se u ovoj godini promijenilo nekoliko mojih prim. ginekologa, tako da sam čak neko vrijeme imala za primarnog ginekologa mog starog MPO dr.-a koji je od ove godine u mirovini (voljela bih da je još tu da mu kažem novosti), pa mi je malo glupasto da mi trudnoću počme vodit jedan ginekolog i kasnije ih se promijeni nekoliko....

----------


## sara38

> Očito su nam neki simptomi univerzalni - ovo s kiselim je i meni pasalo, slatko nisam mogla podnijeti iako sam veliki ljubitelj slatkiša. Kasnije sam zato sve to nadoknadila


Potpisujem, ovo vrijedi i za mene. Sve slatko obožavam, sada mi baš ne ide, ali kasnije, hm.... :Mljac:

----------


## artisan

Hvala vam cure, bas ste me utjesile, sad mi je lakše kad vidim da nisam jedina.

----------


## nea0902

Draga artisan, nisam imala nijedan do sada, a vidi di sam  :Smile:  Jedino drobcic  :Laughing:  tako da te to ne brine  :Smile:  svakoj curi je individualno, mozes ih imati sve a i nijedan - i da je opet sve u redu. 
Ja sam na +10 kg ( u dva dana 1 kg gore isla  :Shock:  al kaze sestra da je to sad voda)

----------


## bugaboo

Cure ne brinite za kile, ja sam tu najteza kategorija od svih vas, u trudnoci dobila nekih 15 kg, a sad 5 dana nakon poroda imam cca 8,5 kg manje. Bitno da su bebice ok, kile ce otici dole, ako nista lijepim proljetnim setnjama i cijelim slobodnim ljetom za morske aktivnosti. Pusa svima od Lucije i ponosne mame  :Love:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*bugaboo*, vama je stvarno ovo najljepši Božić!
Ma nije me briga za kile. Mislila sam da ću dobiti puno više. Sad sam puna vode pa to grozno izgleda.

----------


## mirjana s

ćao
ja sam imala prvi ultrazvuk kod dr.Vlašića kad mi je rekao da imamo jedno srčeko,tada mi je rekao sretno, javi se svome ginekologu
 tako da sam zaključila da više ne moram na humanu nego idem kod svog ginekologa,sad sam po transveru  u 7 tjednu (neki računaju od zadnje M neznam zašto kad se zna kada je rađen transvar)
i nemam nikakve simtome osim bolnih sisa.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja  prvi uzv  6tt.  kod  mpo dr.   culi srceko ,a 3.12  8tt .  imam  kod  soc. gin.  i dalje  kod njega  ....
mozda onaj  12  tt  kad se  mjeri  NN  kod  mpo dr.  jer ima bolji uzv  ,  
ja  inace  sad  gubim kile  ,  slabo jedem  , mucnine imam   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anabanana

ma samo ti imaj mučnine, i uživaj u njima  :Smile:  proći će to sve brzo, nek je sve drugo kako triba  :Smile:  sto pusa  :Taps:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mia lilly, andream ja vas kuzim skroz, dobila 20 kg i puna sam vode, cak su mi gleznjevi oteceni,a kamoli sve ostalo  :Sad:  Ali jos malo...inace i mene je malo trta poroda i ne znam da li da molim da se decki pozure ili da ostanu unutra sto duze.

----------


## andream

ja se pitam samo otkuda stižu te kile - šećer mi je na minimumu, kaže dr da nemam viška plodne vode, nisam naotečena i nemam proteine, tlak mi je niski. jedem uobičajeno (dobro, jedino se slatkog ne mogu odreći ali opet je li moguće da je samo od toga?).

----------


## Sumskovoce

ne znam od kud silne kile...mozda se puno manje krecemo ili je samo nase subjektivno misljenje da ne jedemo puno. Ja se radujem jer ce mi uskoro aktivnosti biti ponovo neogranicene, ovako u paketu se cuvam i dosta toga mi je nedozvoljeno...

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam do sad na +6,vidjecemo hoce li se sad ubrzano poceti povecavati,jos sad i ne radim pa samo kontam sta bih jela.Ja imam jedan drugi problem.Hrcem uzasno :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:  Cak sam se par puta uhvatila da dok gledam tv cujem sebe da hrcem,a budna!!!! Imam osjecaj da mi se meko nepce spustilo.Danas sam u toku dana htjela malo da odspavam i par puta sam se prenula jer sam skontala da ne disem(a spavam jos uvijek na svom anatomskom jastuku jer imam profesionalno problema sa vratnom kicmom),onda sam zgrabila jos jastuk od MM i uspjela zaspati,ali sam se naravno onda probudila sa bolom u vratu.Znam da je sa vecom trudnocom i disanje otezano,ali sam ocekivala da mi beba pritisce dijafragmu,i da se ''gusim'' odozdo prema gore,a ne obratno :Laughing: Sreca pa ovih dana MM dodje umoran kao pas s posla,pa mu ne smeta ''motorna pila'' koja lezi pored njega :Embarassed:

----------


## tikica78

cure samo da vas pozdravim.. i da vam kažem da ipak imam dva bebaća.. sjećate se naše debate oko bete.. :Laughing:

----------


## alma_itd

Cestitam na duplicima :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nety

> cure samo da vas pozdravim.. i da vam kažem da ipak imam dva bebaća.. sjećate se naše debate oko bete..


Divno Tikica biti ćeš dupla mama  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nety

> ćao
> dali ideš na pregled na humanu ili kod svog ginekologa?
> jer ja idem isto poslije praznika na pregled ali kod svog  primarnog ginekologa


ja bi ti preporucila da ides ako mozes kod privatnika Meni se dogodilo da sma se jako razocarala u bolnicu i nemam povjerenja u njih vise Trazili me nalaze krvi i urina napraviti ..nisu ih ni pogledali Poslali me na uzv na misljenje genocitologa ...nisam ga ni dobila Individualni pristup je ipak najbolji ...ako si ga mozes priustiti A na zadnjem uzv u bolnici nisu mi ni pokazali bebu

----------


## eva133

> cure samo da vas pozdravim.. i da vam kažem da ipak imam dva bebaća.. sjećate se naše debate oko bete..


Čestitam od srca!

----------


## eva133

Od jučer sam počela jako kašljati. Kašalj je suh i prethodi mu škakljanje u grlu.
Ne znam može li to naškoditi bebama. Inače sve drugo je ok. Jel ima tko kakav savjet? Ili da posjetim liječnika?

----------


## tikica78

hvala vam.. na prvom uzv je bilo dvije lijepe GV sad se nadam da budu i dva srčeka idući tjedan na uzv!
Eva ne moraš se bojati neće one nikud..ali možda neki biljni sirup da se ne mučiš..

----------


## Charlie

*tikice* čestitam na dvije bebice i ~~~~ za dva snažna  :Heart: !

----------


## crvenkapica77

> hvala vam.. na prvom uzv je bilo dvije lijepe GV sad se nadam da budu i dva srčeka idući tjedan na uzv!
> Eva ne moraš se bojati neće one nikud..ali možda neki biljni sirup da se ne mučiš..


cestitam    :Very Happy:

----------


## đurđa76

> Od jučer sam počela jako kašljati. Kašalj je suh i prethodi mu škakljanje u grlu.
> Ne znam može li to naškoditi bebama. Inače sve drugo je ok. Jel ima tko kakav savjet? Ili da posjetim liječnika?


možeš uzeti Islamoos pastile,one su odlične za taj kašalj a trudnice ih mogu koristiti

----------


## Mia Lilly

> ja se pitam samo otkuda stižu te kile - šećer mi je na minimumu, kaže dr da nemam viška plodne vode, nisam naotečena i nemam proteine, tlak mi je niski. jedem uobičajeno (dobro, jedino se slatkog ne mogu odreći ali opet je li moguće da je samo od toga?).


Ma ne vjerujem. Ja stvarno jedem. Dosta jedem!
Počela sam jako loše spavati, odnosno ne spavati. Prohodam skoro cijelu noć. Uopće se ne mogu namjestiti i sve živo me boli.
*Šumsko*, kako ti sa spavanjem?

----------


## tika08

Cure evo mene sa kontrolnog pregleda.Prvi put mi je napravljeni CTG i mogu vam reći da sam uživala.Kako je lijepo slušati malog anđela ispod srca,pa štucanje,neopisivo!!! :Smile: Dobila sam uputnicu za bolnicu a dr.me rastopio riječima:"Vidite kako je brzo prošlo i ubrzo će stići vaš mali anđeo,kao naručeni za ove blagdane".
Pitala bih vas nešto.Vama u trudničkoj knjižici tj. papirima piše da ste MPO trudnica?Meni je dr.danas savjetovao da to napomenem kod prijema u bolnicu na porod.Znam da to netreba previše naglašavati ako je kao kod mene trudnoća uredna al možda pomogne kod odnosa osoblja .Šta velite na tu teoriju?

----------


## patuljchica

> Ma ne vjerujem. Ja stvarno jedem. Dosta jedem!
> Počela sam jako loše spavati, odnosno ne spavati. Prohodam skoro cijelu noć. Uopće se ne mogu namjestiti i sve živo me boli.
> *Šumsko*, kako ti sa spavanjem?


Ja sam stalno gladna, i borim se sama sa sobom sa ostanem disciplinirana (zbog gest. dijabetisa). Dobila sam zato samo 7 kg.
Što se spavanja tiče - ja više-manje cijelu trudnoću ne spavam, ali sad je postalo fakat očajno - upravo to što kažeš - ne mogu se nikako namjestiti, zaležim se na boku, pa me počnu rebra boljeti... Po noći odspavam negdje od 01 do 07, sa jedno tri-četri odlaska na wc. Uffff!
Po danu još uspijem sat-dva ukrasti, pa se nadam da je to dosta.

Inače, danas smo bili na pregledu. Naša je curica dugačka i tanašna - ima 3kg, i kaže komp. da je teška za 37tt a dugačka za 39tt (danas smo na 38+1). Ma malena će biti manekenka!  :Smile: 
Ctg uredan, ja zatvorena, nema trudova...
Sljedeći pregled - nakon Božića...

----------


## KLARA31

patuljchica   :Klap:  za manekenku  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

> Cure evo mene sa kontrolnog pregleda.Prvi put mi je napravljeni CTG i mogu vam reći da sam uživala.Kako je lijepo slušati malog anđela ispod srca,pa štucanje,neopisivo!!!Dobila sam uputnicu za bolnicu a dr.me rastopio riječima:"Vidite kako je brzo prošlo i ubrzo će stići vaš mali anđeo,kao naručeni za ove blagdane".
> Pitala bih vas nešto.Vama u trudničkoj knjižici tj. papirima piše da ste MPO trudnica?Meni je dr.danas savjetovao da to napomenem kod prijema u bolnicu na porod.Znam da to netreba previše naglašavati ako je kao kod mene trudnoća uredna al možda pomogne kod odnosa osoblja .Šta velite na tu teoriju?


Mislim da pisanje da je MPO trudnoca u trudnicku knjizicu sluzi vise zbog nekih internih evidencija i statistickih podataka koje se standardno rade u bolnici, nego da ce to nesto uticati na sam tretman ili izbor poroda.Cudi me da ti to vec do sad nije bilo upisano.Doduse neznam kako izgleda trudnicka knjizica u Hr ali kod mene je odmah na pocetku zaokruzen ICSI(pored ostalih nacina oplodnje),datum transfera i u odjeljku rizika pise o Fraxiparinu,Aspirinu,Proteinu S i sad jos i Placenta praevia.U mom slucaju mislim da se niko nece obazirati na onaj dio o ICSI nego na ovaj o placenti :Rolling Eyes: Znam da su mnogi osjetljivi kad se potegne pitanje zasto dr.inzistiraju da se upisuje npr da je MPO trudnoca,jer je to na kraju krajeva trudnoca kao i svaka druga,ali i ja sam zdravstveni radnik pa znam da nekad neki podaci koji pacjent smatra suvisnim i mozda nepotrebnim meni puno znace za vodjenje neke moje evidencije.

----------


## karlita

danas ujutro na UZV  :Very Happy:  dvije bebice

----------


## Konfuzija

Pozdrav svima od jedne novopečene mpo trudnice. I odmah par pitanja, bila bih zahvalna da mi odgovorite, ako tko zna.

Vratili su mi dvije blastociste i obje su se primile, no čini se da se jedna odlučila podijeliti. Na uzv. 5. tt se vide 2 gestacijske i 2 žumanjčane (to su one piknjice u sredini, ako sam dobro shvatila) i još jedan mjehur pored bez piknjice. Doktor mi nije izgledao oduševljen, samo je napomenuo tu mogućnost trećega, i rekao da će se vidjeti bolje za tjedan dana. A tjedan dana je meni jako dugo... Zna li tko za sličan slučaj i kakve su prognoze?

I još nešto. Smijem li uz Folacin uzimati još neki prenatal? Moj soc. gin. kaže neka prvo popijem Folacin do kraja, ali čitam da se višak folne jednostavno izluči iz organizma. Iskustva, preporuke?

Sorry zbog malo dužeg posta, ali znate i same kako je...  :Smile:

----------


## nety

> danas ujutro na UZV  dvije bebice


OO još jedna s duplicima Krasno ..sam nek rastu i budu zdravi veliki i zlocesti  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara38

*Tikica*, *Karlita*, *Konfuzija* za vaša  :Heart:  :Heart:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## andream

> Cure evo mene sa kontrolnog pregleda.Prvi put mi je napravljeni CTG i mogu vam reći da sam uživala.Kako je lijepo slušati malog anđela ispod srca,pa štucanje,neopisivo!!!Dobila sam uputnicu za bolnicu a dr.me rastopio riječima:"Vidite kako je brzo prošlo i ubrzo će stići vaš mali anđeo,kao naručeni za ove blagdane".
> Pitala bih vas nešto.Vama u trudničkoj knjižici tj. papirima piše da ste MPO trudnica?Meni je dr.danas savjetovao da to napomenem kod prijema u bolnicu na porod.Znam da to netreba previše naglašavati ako je kao kod mene trudnoća uredna al možda pomogne kod odnosa osoblja .Šta velite na tu teoriju?


da, piše u papirima koji su potrebni za kontrole, ali kod poroda barem meni u prvoj trudnoći nije nitko ništa pitao niti upisivao, štoviše porod je tretiran kao i svaki drugi (iako sam upravo ja priželjkivala carski rez ali više zbog straha od vaginalnog poroda, spominjala doktorima IVF trudnoću pritom na što se nisu obazirali. kasnije mi je bilo drago da je porod bio prirodan uz epiduralnu, što si priželjkujem i drugi put  :Smile:  Inače sestra je na jednom tečaju govorila da su IVF trudnoća i godine rodilje mogući uvjeti za carski, što se pokazalo da nije točno jer nema indikacija za isti ako je sve drugo u redu.

----------


## patuljchica

> Pozdrav svima od jedne novopečene mpo trudnice. I odmah par pitanja, bila bih zahvalna da mi odgovorite, ako tko zna.
> 
> Vratili su mi dvije blastociste i obje su se primile, no čini se da se jedna odlučila podijeliti. Na uzv. 5. tt se vide 2 gestacijske i 2 žumanjčane (to su one piknjice u sredini, ako sam dobro shvatila) i još jedan mjehur pored bez piknjice. Doktor mi nije izgledao oduševljen, samo je napomenuo tu mogućnost trećega, i rekao da će se vidjeti bolje za tjedan dana. A tjedan dana je meni jako dugo... Zna li tko za sličan slučaj i kakve su prognoze?
> 
> I još nešto. Smijem li uz Folacin uzimati još neki prenatal? Moj soc. gin. kaže neka prvo popijem Folacin do kraja, ali čitam da se višak folne jednostavno izluči iz organizma. Iskustva, preporuke?
> 
> Sorry zbog malo dužeg posta, ali znate i same kako je...


za trojčeke ne znam, javit će ti se kordica sa svojim iskustvom, sigurno.
Što se tiče folne i prenatala, ja sam po uputi moje mpo doktorice, a poslije i dr, koja mi je pratila cijelu trudnoću, do 12 tt pila samo folnu (800mg) i 200mg magnezija, a tek od 12tt pa nadalje prenatal. Kažu da uz zdravu prehranu nije potrebno čak uopće piti prenatale, pregnitale i dr. ali ne može ni štetiti pa se doktori u principu slažu nek se uzima... Ako sam ja dobro shvatila, ti različiti multivitamini u različitim omjerima mogu i biti kontraproduktivni u ranoj trudnoći, pa zato neki dr. (i moja) do 12 tt preporučuju samo folnu.,

----------


## crvenkapica77

jeli  tko od vas  pio   andol  pt    i onda  kasnije  kad je trudnoca  potvrđena 6tt. prestao  ?  
pila sam zbog  nalaza  trombofilije  a  prestala  zbog  krvarenja  
moze i pp  netko tko se razumije u to

----------


## Charlie

Konfuzija kad se jedan embrij podijeli mislim da onda imaju 2 jednu gestacijsku? Ili ja grijesim. Ne znam sto bih ti rekla, to se zna desiti (zadnje se sjecam kod ValeMale), znat cete vise nakon slijedeceg UZ. Sretno!!!!
Crvenkapice ja sam pila andol u prvoj trudnoci i prestala s nekih 7 tjedana zbog spottinga, bilo je sve ok. Pila sam ga na svoju ruku (u Mb nije u protokolu) i prestala isto sama, ali ja nemam dijagnoze zbog koje bi mi bio nuzan (nisam radila pretrage), vise sam ga pila jer ne moze stetiti...

----------


## alma_itd

> jeli  tko od vas  pio   andol  pt    i onda  kasnije  kad je trudnoca  potvrđena 6tt. prestao  ?  
> pila sam zbog  nalaza  trombofilije  a  prestala  zbog  krvarenja  
> moze i pp  netko tko se razumije u to


*crvenkapice* ja sam na Fraxiparinu i Aspirinu zbog snizenog S proteina sto takodje spada u trombofiliju.Prije nekih 10-tak dana sam zavrsila u bolnici zbog krvarenja i od tad se krvarenje 3 puta ponavljalo i evo dok ti sad ovo pisem opet imam krvarenje(na srecu smanjuje se pa ne moram u bolnicu).Ja sam pitala svog MPO da li je krvarenje sad jace jer sam na tim lijekovima a on kaze da je meni sad zapravo stanje ''normalno'' sa fraxiparinom i aspirinom,i da mi je tek sad cirkulacija kako bi trebala biti,tako da oboje jos uvijek koristim i necu ni prestajati vjerovatno do poroda.Cudi me da su ti zbog trombofilije propisali samo andol(vjerovatno je neki blazi oblik),a isto me cudi da su ga tek tako ukinuli.Doduse dr. znaju najbolje,mozda su ti ga samo privremeno ukinuli dok se stanje ne ustabili i dok bebica ne bude malo ''jaca'',pa ce ti ga opet uvesti.U svakom slucaju ja bih porazgovarala sa dr. koji ti je propisao tu terapiju,da se smiris.

----------


## nety

Mene su zvali zbog nalaza kombiniranog i vele super je odlican je Jeee sad sam mirna i nema sanse da idem na amniocintezu kad je to ok

----------


## crvenkapica77

alma  , jeste  blazi je oblik   
evo  kopiram  sa  druge  teme  

1,*normalni  tip gena  faktor  V
2.normalni   tip   gena  za  faktor  II  
3.MTHFR  -  heterozigotni tip  gena  CT  
4.PAI-1  insercijsko-delecijski  polimorfizam 4G/5G
5.ACE -  insercijski genotip  II * 

sad ne znam  jel se  sa ovim nalazom moze  iznijeti  trudnoca  do kraja u  najboljem redu  
dalje  sam kod  soc.  gin.    a ne kod  mpo  lijecnika koji mi je uveo andol

----------


## lasta

Koliko blizica...curke cestitke na malim srcekima neka ih je sve vise i vise.
Eto kod mene teska upala mjehura,bolovi u krizima ali nista strasno.

A sto se tice napomene da je trudnoca ostvarena mpo metodom kod mene u trudnickoj je naznaceno da je sve bilo u sloveniji.
Dr.nam je dala podrsku u borbi sa nebuloznim zakonom i samo je htjela da ne uđe u statistiku. Zakon je zenskica.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mia lilily i ja kao pathuljcica spavam na rate i zbrajam dnevno i nocno spavanje. Prepone me bole za plakat,ponekad jedva hodam  :Sad:  Za napomenu o MPO meni pise u trudnickoj,a ja znam i napomenut i u OB Pula me jako lijepo tretiraju,vec nas svi znaju, makar i trbusina doprinosi popularnosti. Btw nasi decki su na oko 3 kg i u utorak me ceka hospitalizacija do poroda... I velike cestitke buducim mamama duplica!

----------


## Mojca

*Šumskice*, pa i ti sitno brojiš!  :Smile:  Držim fige da sve bude baš kako treba!

A mame duplića... baš ste se zaredale!  :Smile:  Kako lijepo! 

Trudnice drage, samo hrabro i veselo! Brzo ćete svoje male zvjezdice ljubiti.

----------


## prag

čestitke novim duplićima, baš ste se zaredali ovih dana..
šumskovoće sretno i javljaj nam se iz klinike s novostima!

ima li tko vijesti o ValiMaloj??

što se tiče ovog pisanja mpo u trudničkoj meni stoji IVF+ET ali ne piše donacija, ne piše Prag...čula sam da u rodilištu evidentiraju MPO ali da kao ne bilježe gdje je ostvarena trudnoća pa je to išlo u prilog ''statistici'' našeg sad hvala Bogu bivšeg ministra  :Smile:

----------


## prag

i cure...možda će vas ovo zanimati u vezi donacije krvi iz pupkovine o kojoj smo već pisale..ja sam bila zainteresirana pa sam poslala upit na njihov e-mail, prvenstveno me zanimalo da li mogu donirati ako je djete rođeno iz donirane jajne stanice i da li je istina da se ranije reže pupkovina kod tog postupka pa evo što su mi odgovorili...( već smo pisali  o tome mi na forumu i čini mi se da je dosta cura odustalo jer smo ''čule'' da se ranije reže pupkovina ali evo kako je Banka odgovorila to ne bi trebalo biti tako)

1) začeće uz doniranu jajnu stanicu ili spermu      automatski Vas isključuje iz donacije krvi iz pupkovine jer su nepotpuni      medicinski podaci jednog od roditelja 

2) Razlozi koje ste naveli za eventualnu pohranu za osobne potrebe se mogu smatrati valjanima, međutim morate biti svjesni da liječenje vlastitim stanicama ima svoja ograničenja odnosnonije moguće ukoliko se radi o nekoj nasljednoj bolesti ili bolesti zbog greąke same matične stanice te da prikupljena količina stanica u trenutku potrebe moľda neće biti dovoljna.

3) što se tiče podvezivanja pupkovine ona se nikad ne podvezuje „odmah“ jer je takav postupak zabranjen međunarodnim ginekoloąkim smjernicama. 

Standardi postupak u rađaoni je definiran smjernicama Hrvatskog druątva za ginekologiju i opstetriciju a podrazumijeva podvezivanje pupčane vrpce nakon 30-60 sekundi.  Dakle sve aktivnosti oko prikupljanja krvi iz pupkovine se provode nakon tog vremena kada je dijete sigurno zbrinuto i predano majci na prsa. Onda nam prostaje joą par minuta za dezinfekciju pupčane vrpce i prikupljanje preostale krvi iz krvnih ľila pupčane vrpce i posteljice dok spontano ne nastupi treće porodno doba, odnosno porod posteljice. 
Prilaľem izvadak  iz naąeg informiranog pristanka: *Postupak prikupljanja krvi iz pupkovine:* Krv iz pupkovine se prikuplja nakon nekompliciranog poroda (vaginalnim putem ili carskim rezom) jednostavnim postupkom koji ne ąteti niti novorođenčetu ni majci. Postupak prikupljanja *ne zahtijeva* od liječnika i primalje *promjenu uobičajnog postupka vođenja poroda*. Ipak, tijekom poroda se mogu, iako rijetko, javiti komplikacije zbog kojih će se odustati od prikupljanja krvi iz pupkovine. Vaąe zdravlje i zdravlje Vaąeg djeteta su liječniku koji vodi porod na prvom mjestu. Prikupljanje će se učiniti tek ako liječnik procijeni da na taj način neće biti ugroľena sigurnost Vas i djeteta.  ©to se tiče odgođenog podvezivanja pupkovine to je neąto ąto nije standardna praksa rodiliąta jer za sada nije dokazana osobita korist takvog pristupa za novorođenče. Rodiliąta na zahtjev rodilje mogu provesti i takav postupak, međutim to onda podrazumijeva PROMJENU STANDARDNOG POSTUPKA koja se provodi u dogovoru s porodničarom i naravno isključuje mogućnost prikupljanja krvi iz pupkovine.

----------


## alma_itd

Pokusavam da sama nadjem slicnu temu,ali se slabo snalazim pa ako neko moze da mi pomogne...Idem u utorak kod svog MPO na kontrolu,i danas je moj MPO zvao MM i rekao da na kontroli moramo razgovarati o dexametazonu koji trebam primiti za brze sazrijevanje pluca kod bebe,jer dr.izgleda planira u 32tt da mi uradi carski :Crying or Very sad: ....ali ako tako mora zbog rizika za bebu,prihvaticu.Ako je rizik samo to da ja mogu krvariti pokusacu da ''dobijem na vremenu''.Na forumu kolliko sam ja procitala to se samo onako ''usput'' spominje,neznam na kojoj temi da trazim vise o tim injekcijama i ima li kakvih posljedica i sta da ocekujem,na sta da se pripremim(mislim na tako malu bebu u inkubatoru),oj Boze sva sam sad nasekirana,on ima samo 1600gr :Crying or Very sad:  Sta mislite moze li nagurati na 2kg i jos malo do 32tt? Sad sam u 30tt :Sad:

----------


## Charlie

*alma* koliko znam, u RH se na takav planirani carski ide samo ako su ozbiljno ugroženi život majke i/ili djeteta. Nadam se da kod vas nije tako i da ćete izgurati još koji tjedan 2 u 1! U svakom slučaju ~~~~~~~ da sve ispadne dobro i da će susret s bebicom još malo pričekati! NAdam se da će ti se javiti cure koje znaju više o toj temi, ja ti samo šaljem zagrljaj.

----------


## alma_itd

Inesz isprazni inbox

----------


## Beti3

alma, imam iskustvo prijateljičine placente previe. Ja sam joj kratila ležeće dane. 

Ne znam točno od kojeg tjedna, ali skoro cijelu drugu polovicu trudnoće je apsolutno mirovala. Samo na WC i otuširati se kad baš mora. Svo drugo vrijeme je ležala, jela ležeći, igrala se sa starijim sinom, čitala, surfala, pričala, vrlo mirno ležeći. Po zanimanju je babica u rađaoni i znala je što treba.

Sve je super prošlo, djevojčica je rođena skoro na termin. Ona je cijelo vrijeme bila doma, nije išla u rodilište ležati, ali su je suprug i svekrva tetošili maximalno.

----------


## alma_itd

Ja lezim uglavnom,ustanem samo da na brzinu napravim rucak,jer nemam apsolutno nikog da mi pomogne a MM radi nekad do 10 navece,ako ja ne skuham nemam sta ni pojesti :Laughing: To pravljenje rucka izgleda tako da sve sastojke pomjesam,poklopim i stavim da se krcka,a onda poslije nekog vremena iskljucim kad ustanem zbog wc.

----------


## Mia Lilly

*alma*, nadam se da će sve biti uredu i da ćeš izdržati do termina.

Mi danas bile na ctg-u koji je pokazao trudove. Sljedeći ctg je dogovoren za utorak ako prije ne odemo u rodilište.

Isprintala sam one formulare za doniranje krvi iz pupkovine. U zdravstvenom upitniku koji se popunjuje je pitanje o bolestima zgrušavanja krvi i da li su korišteni ljekovi protiv zgrušavanja, tako da mislim da mi ne prolazimo. Ali vidjeti ću još kad dođem u rađaonu.

----------


## andream

Mia Lilly, jesi li imala kakve bolove kad je ctg pokazivao trudove ili ništa nisi osjetila? Koliko si sada trudna?

----------


## Mia Lilly

Danas 37+5.
Jučer navečer sam se počela čudno osjećati. Kao nekakav pritisak dole. Jako sam loše spavala jer je ona cijelu noć skakala po meni.
Kad sam bila priključena na ctg nisam ništa osjetila. Nadam se da su to samo BH kontrakcije.

----------


## patuljchica

*alma* čuvaj se! znam da je to lako reći, pogotovo kad nemaš nikoga da ti uskoči... ali organiziraj se nekako - neka muž kad dođe s posla skuha za sljedeći dan, ili neka ti nneka prijateljica uskoči... bebo je ipak najvažniji, a njemu je sada bitno da što duže ostane kod mamice! držim vam fige! :Kiss: 

*mia lilly* joj, ovo će vam stvarno biti uzbudljivi Božić! Ja sam našoj curici objasnila da kad već nije do danas došla, nek pričeka iza Božića, jer će joj inače biti glupo - cijeli život će dobivati jedan poklon za Božić i rođendan  :Laughing: . 
Ma samo neka bebolini dođu, živi i zdravi, kad kod im se prohtje! Tako smo ih dugo čekali! :Zaljubljen:  

Što se tiče matičnih stanica, preporučam ti da se još malo raspitaš... Mi smo recimo otpali kao donori jer je moj tata preboli melanom (nisam ni pitala za muževu translokaciju  :Wink: ), ali za osobne potrebe (cca 15000 kn košta) možeš uvijek pohraniti. Problem je u tome da se moraš prije odlučiti, pa ako se odlučiš za privatnu banku moraš u bolnicu sama donijeti pribor za prikupljanje... Mislim da u rađaoni baš nećeš moći puno razglabati o prikupljanju matičnih stanica... a moraš osoblju na vrijeme reći da želiš kolekciiju i dati im papire... (tako su nama na tečaju ispričali). Predlažem da na stranicama Zaklade nađeš info broj pa ih direkt nazoveš i pitaš...

*nee* nam nema već neko vrijeme - jel zna neko jel rodila? :Very Happy:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Mislila sam baš na doniranje. Na brzinu sam samo preletila preko tih formulara jer sam ih tek danas isprintala. 
Da, ima pitanje teških bolesti u obitelji i o poremećaju kromosoma.
Na tečaju su nam rekli da prvorotkinje iznad 30 (a u tu skupinu spadam i ja) rađaju od 15- 22 sata pa ću imati vremena za prolistati papire.

I ja sam se sa svojom djevojčicom porazgovarala da dođe poslije Božića jer sam spremila cijeli jelovnik do 27.12. Nakon 27 i stare godine bi mi dobro došlo klistiranje.
Gdje ćeš ti roditi?

----------


## patuljchica

> Mislila sam baš na doniranje. Na brzinu sam samo preletila preko tih formulara jer sam ih tek danas isprintala. 
> Da, ima pitanje teških bolesti u obitelji i o poremećaju kromosoma.
> Na tečaju su nam rekli da prvorotkinje iznad 30 (a u tu skupinu spadam i ja) rađaju od 15- 22 sata pa ću imati vremena za prolistati papire.
> 
> I ja sam se sa svojom djevojčicom porazgovarala da dođe poslije Božića jer sam spremila cijeli jelovnik do 27.12. Nakon 27 i stare godine bi mi dobro došlo klistiranje.
> Gdje ćeš ti roditi?


 :Laughing:  Fakat planiraš između trudova listati papire? Svaka čast!
Ma ne... Samo sam te htjela upozoriti, da se ne nađeš u situaciji da ti odbiju donaciju, a vi pod svaku cijenu želite sačuvati matične stanice, pa da ti ne bi onda rekli da ne može za privatne svrhe zbog nekih čisto proceduralnih stvari... Ja sam ti štrebo, pa volim sve unaprijed imati razrađeno... :Smile: 

Da, meni se baš 27-i čini kao dobar datum za rođendan - taman između Božića i Nove - kao što veliš, taman klistir nakon božićnih menu--a, a doma smo ponovo za slavlje Nove  :Laughing: !

Ja ću na Merkuru roditi, tu i vodim trudnoću...
A ti?

----------


## Sumskovoce

Kako vi planirate taj klistir  :Laughing:  maaaaajkoooooo mila  :Laughing:  valjam se - ja sam planirala doma zadnje prežderavanje danas i sutra prije odlaska u bolnicu u utorak. I sva se prestrašim kad osjetim nešto neobično što prije nisam osjećala. Srećom ona užasna bol u preponi je nestala i sad mi je najveća muka okretanje u krevetu i dizanje za toalet po noći - pitam se kako ću u bolnici  :Rolling Eyes:  Mislim da su i moji dečki čuli iste nagovore kao i vaše cure (oko ostanka u trbuhu bar još dva dana) i nadam se da će poslušati. 

*Pathuljchice* dobro  si primijetila da nam nema *nee* već par dana, a bila je i prenijela termin, pa sam sigurna da se najljepši susret već dogodio  :Zaljubljen:  Želim joj kućni božić, prvi s malenom ljepoticom pod borom

----------


## nea0902

Mile moje evo nas u 41. tjednu, do cetvrtka zatvoreni i tada jeeeedva uspili napraviti amnioskopiju (ne zelim vam niti opisati kako je bilo na "otvaranju"  :Shock: ). Da nismo uspili vidit PV u petak poslao bi me u bolnicu. Kako smo pak uspili svako drugi dan sam na amnio a svaki na ctg  :Smile:  Nece moja cura vani nikako ... Mislim da našem dr-u padne mrak na oči kad me vidi  :Sad: 
Ja nemam nikakvih grcenja, kontrakcija ma nista mogla bi ovako u nedogled. Nadam se da necu morati na inducirani ...
Šaljem vam tisucu poljubaca

----------


## Mia Lilly

Mislim da bi bilo najbolje da odemo sve 27 i to obavimo!

Takav pritisak i bol u preponama još nisam imala kao noćas. Malo me počela i maternica grčiti. Nisam pametna dal da legnem ili da napravim još koji kolač.
Ispunila sam papire za doniranje pa ako prođe dobro, ako ne ne.
Uglavnom, sve je spremno.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mia tu bol u preponama dobro poznajem,evo me iz kreveta pisem jer boooliiii cak i sada. I potpisujem,najbolje da nas 3 obavimo 27.og da se ne pitamo dugo kad cemo. Mogla bi i nea tada, za drustvo  :Grin:  (grlim te draga,brzo ce cura van,ne brini) A da li ste napisale plan poroda? Ima li smisla?

----------


## kordica

Evo da se i ja javim sa svojim prvim grčevima, dan i pol me opako grčilo, jedva sam hodala i ležala, bila kod soc. gina, srca kucaju, ne vidi se krvarenje, zatvorena jesam... pa nisam htjela ić na SD jer bi me sigurno zadržali, a ne da mi se prek božića bit u bolnici. Pijem puno tekućine, po jedan ili dva normabela i magnezij, ležim i zasad je dobro, ako se ponovi do pon. onda idem u bolnicu. Inače, bila sam u srijedu na kontroli, sve je ok, bebe su velike i super izgledaju, jedna je curka, jedan dečko a jedna beba je sramežljiva.

Čuvajte se i svako dobro vam želim za blagdane.

----------


## KLARA31

nea tvojoj bebici je jako lipo unutra  :Smile: 

ja sam 2 dana šepala po kući od boli u preponi,desnoj,nevjerojatno koliko me bolilo, sada samo povremeno uhvati bolit

----------


## lasta

Joj sve smo u nekom bolovima...cini mi se da je to neka(forumska) viroza...mi lezimo a nasi muzevi jurcaju okolo.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Drage ženice; evo nas dvije se dokoktrljale do laptopa...pa da vam samo javimo da smo bili na pregledu i da je sve ok...žemska ima 2000 g...te jako je dugačka...ima noge na mamu i nos na tatu...hm    :Smile: 
Sada smo  31+5...a prema svim UZV mjerama odgovara za 33 tt...mala dubi na glavi i dosta je nisko...dr nam najavljuje mogući raniji porod...što mene u jednu ruku veseli a u drugu hvata panika jer joj mater se ponaša kao imamo vremena....odoh u šoping poslije NG što je sigurno sigurno...
Šaljemo vam veeeeeliku pusu i najljepše želje za blagdane...dok mama piše mala štuca sve u 16... :Smile:

----------


## prag

sretan Božić i sve najbolje svim trudnicama i novopečenim majkama!!!!! da dogodine sve imamo bebača ispod bora!

----------


## kordica

Setan Božić svima!

----------


## nina70

Cure, sretan Božić i da ste mi sve zdrave i vesele!

----------


## patuljchica

... i nakon bakalara jučer i purice danas, kćenja bora i šetnji i čestitarenja obitelji, naša curica nedaje nikakve naznake da bi ona van... Jedino se malo gura kad se ja naklopam... možda joj je malo mjesta  :Wink: ? 
Cure drage, svima želim najljepše praznike!

----------


## lasta

Evo samo da se pohvalimo da je jučer tata uspio osjetiti ples male mrvice u buši

----------


## KLARA31

> sretan Božić i sve najbolje svim trudnicama i novopečenim majkama!!!!! da dogodine sve imamo bebača ispod bora!


 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Sumskovoce

drage moje pisem vam zadnju vecer od doma, od sutra sam u bolnici do poroda. Da ne idem sutra planski isla bih svejedno jer sam skroz otekla,pocela zadrzavat tekucinu u tijelu i vise ne mogu ni hodati normalno od bolova u preponama i ledjima, sve me to pocelo zabrinjavati... Nadam se da ce doktori sutra znat sta sa nama...

----------


## alma_itd

*Sumskice* sretno...nadam se da je to oticanje normalno jer imas ''dupli'' teret na bubrezima i cijelom organizmu.Mozda je doslo vrijeme za najljepsi susret :Klap:  Nadam se da ce sve dobro proci i da ces nam se uskoro javiti ovdje da ti cestitamo na bebicama. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## patuljchica

*Šumskice*, sretan put sutra!
Što se tiče oticanja i zadržavanja vode, meni su počeli prsti i zglobovi na nogama prošli tjedan malčice oticati, pa sam pitala na kontroli doktoricu - kaže to obično prethodi trudovima... Dakle, sve ok!
Mene moja curka nekako opako počela gurkati, baš mi je bila moja frendica/doktorica kod nas u čestitarima i probala trbuh i kaže - sprema se... ...
Mene ništa ne boli, samo se trbuh svaki toliko (ne redovito i ne prečesto) stvrdne na par sekundi i to odozgora, i onda se opusti... Jedino što me djevojčica pod rebra pika -e, to boli!  :Smile: 
Dakle Šumskice - spremamo se!  :Smile:  Možda fakat sutra, po dogovoru, ha? (iako ja mislim da će moja štreberica još malo pričekati i doći taman kad se njoj bude htjelo točno 280 dana od začeća - 01.01.2012. ... 
Pozdrav svima!

----------


## prag

sumskice sretno i da nam se što prije javiš kao novopečena mama! drži se!

alma kako si ti? 

patuljchica i tebi je još malo ostalo, drži se i možda mala stvarno čeka da ti napravi novogodišnji  party!

----------


## nea0902

Draga šumskice i ja sutra za bolnicu, sutra sam na +10 i nema se sto cekati kaze moj doktor. Nadala sam se doci do 42. tjedna pa onda ako treba intervenirati međutim sutra sam u bolnici. Nadam se da ce malena veceras ipak malo potpomoci a ako ne ne znam sto nas sutra ceka - inducitani ili jos koji dan na odjelu. Bilo kako bilo Šumskice mila želim ti puno srece i lagan porod  :Kiss:

----------


## tikki

Sumskice sretno i citamo se nakon najljepseg susreta  :Smile:  drzi se! Nadam se da ce ti biti lagan porod!

Patuljchica i nea, i vama sretno do sretnih susreta uskoro  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

Ja juce i danas opet pomalo krvarila.Stomak mi se par puta u toku dana tako stvrdne da mislim da ce eksplodirati.Predpostavaljam da su to BH kontrakcije i da je to normalno.Sutra idem kod dr pa cu mu i to spomenuti.Jedva cekam sutra da cujem kad cu dobiti te injekcije Dexametazona.Valjda cu sutra imati vise informacija.*Nea* sretno u bolnici i da porod bude bas onakav kakav zelis :Zaljubljen:

----------


## KLARA31

drage moje rodilje sretno!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Charlie

*Šumskica i Nea*, sretno!!!

----------


## anabanana

> Mislila sam baš na doniranje. Na brzinu sam samo preletila preko tih formulara jer sam ih tek danas isprintala. 
> Da, ima pitanje teških bolesti u obitelji i o poremećaju kromosoma.
> Na tečaju su nam rekli da prvorotkinje iznad 30 (a u tu skupinu spadam i ja) rađaju od 15- 22 sata pa ću imati vremena za prolistati papire.
> 
> I ja sam se sa svojom djevojčicom porazgovarala da dođe poslije Božića jer sam spremila cijeli jelovnik do 27.12. Nakon 27 i stare godine bi mi dobro došlo klistiranje.
> Gdje ćeš ti roditi?


Draga pusti priče s poroda i sa tečaja...iz mog iskustva nemaju veze sa zbiljom.
Moja klinceza je rodjena tjedan dana prijemog 34. rodjendana, prvo dijete, prirodnim putem, bez ijedne injekcije za bolove niti bilo sto drugog. u 15 i 30 doma posli rucka mi pukao vodenjak, dosla u bolnicu u 17, bez osjetnih trudova, u 22 i 25 poljubila moju jedinku : :Smile: ) nisam se ni snasla.sve je to individualno i ne moze se predviditi. Moja je mama bila sigurna da cu radjati 2 dana, jer je ona tako  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> *Šumskica i Nea*, sretno!!!


Do neba sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## Bebica_2

Sumskice sretno!!!

----------


## Darkica

*Voćkice*, sretno!  :Smile: 
Zna li itko išta o tikici78? Prijavila je dvije bebice...a ako se ne varam, ovaj je tjedan trebala na utz da se utvrdi vitalni embrionalni odjek...

----------


## lasta

Šumskice sretno...
Nea i Patuljchice isto...brzo i bezbolno...za najsusret života :Heart:

----------


## alma_itd

Evo i nas sa pregleda.Beba se okrenula na glavu,tezak je 2400gr ali je placenta definitivno preko cervixa i nece se stanje mjenjati,tako da cu na carski.Dobila sam vec injekciju dexametazona(samo jednu) kazu da je to dovoljno.Ako ne dobijem jace krvarenje carski je u 36tt a ako krene jace krvarenje onda je ranije.Sad je samo cekanje i nadanje da cemo izgurati nekako do tog termina.Ja imam osjecaj kao da sjedim na nagaznoj mini i samo cekam kad ce exsplodirati :Crying or Very sad:  Nadam se da nece biti nekog jaceg krvarenja do kraja,ovo svakodnevno pomalo nije opasno.Kaze dr. da ako se beba rodi nakon 32tt nema trajnih posljedica,a u 36tt je sto se njih tice sve OK.Sad je svaki novi dan koji provedemo ovako 2 u 1 veliki uspjeh :Very Happy:

----------


## nina70

*Šumskovoće, Nea, Patuljchica*, bek vam bude sretnoooo i bezbolnoooo  :Dancing Fever:  :Dancing Fever:  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## kockica1

sretan Bozic sa zakasnjenjem drage trudnice.... zelim vam svima sto uspjesniju trudnocu i sto laganiji porod...
a patuljchice,sumsko,nea zelim vam da sto prije ugledate svoje male mrvice. sretnooo

----------


## patuljchica

*alma*, drago mi je da su vijesti (relativno) dobre! Mališa se očito revno priprema za izlazak (kao i moja djevojčica koja je okrenuta glavom dolje od 20 tjedna - mala štreberica  :Smile: ), pa te zato i stišće po posteljici.... Držim fige da izdržite što dulje! Ali u svakom slučaju, dečkić ti je već veliki i sigurna sam i dovoljno snažan za sve što ga čeka!
 :Heart: Čuvaj se!
*Nea, Šumskica*, s nestrpljenjem čekamo izvještaj! :Klap:  da sve super prođe!
Ja sam sutra na kontroli, pa ćemo vidjeti... da li je naša curica spakirala kofere, ili planira se još neko vrijeme zadržati kod mame... Kaže muž da se ona taman spremi van, ali onda ja gledam Dnevnik, pa čuje što se vani događa, i zaključi da će još malo ostati kod mamice... :Laughing:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *Šumskovoće, Nea, Patuljchica*, bek vam bude sretnoooo i bezbolnoooo


x   i  puno  ~~~~~~~~~  za  almu

----------


## inaa

> x   i  puno  ~~~~~~~~~  za  almu


potpisujem~~~~~~~~~~~~

    kako si mi ti crrvenkapice? Ja muku mučim s niskim tlakom,od njega imam glavobolje i laganu mučninu

----------


## zlatta

draga alma, držim ti palčeve da dogurati do 36 tt!
koliko si sada?

----------


## sara38

Samo da javim da sam jutros obavila prvi utz (6+6), tako je nestvarno vidjeti jedno  :Heart:  kako kuca......

----------


## Charlie

*alma* ~~~~~ da dogurate do 36TT!

----------


## Charlie

Bravo *Sara*, čestitam na srčeku!
Ja imam novi UZ u ponedjeljak (bit ću 8+5), pomalo me strah, od početka stalno neki stresovi. Danas sam napravila krvnu sliku i urin, sve je u redu, samo da prođe još tih par dana do UZ...

----------


## sali

*Šumskovoće, Nea, Patuljchica* sretno cure, da vam porod bude brz i bezbolan  :Heart: 
*Alma* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da što duže ostanete 2u1
*Sara* bravo za junačko srce  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> potpisujem~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
>     kako si mi ti crrvenkapice? Ja muku mučim s niskim tlakom,od njega imam glavobolje i laganu mučninu


hvala na pitanju  ,  osim krvarenja koje  jos uvijek traje- GV se jos  cisti  i moze trajat  tjednima   , nije lose  
mucnine  tu i tamo  ako ne jedem  ,
danas  smo  7+3    :Smile: 
jutros  vadila  krvne pretrage  i urin  , u utorak ponovo na uzv  tada cemo biti  8+2  
strahovi  eh strahovi  , ja umirem od brige  , kazu opusteno  , optimisticno  , tesko  je to ...
sta se meni sve mota po glavi  Boze  sacuvaj ,  citajuci  potpise od  cura ovdje  to su  spontani  u 8tt  , 11tt, 12tj  uh  valja to  izdrzati  
jos uvijek nikom  ( osim obitelji)  ne govorim o trudnoci  a mislila sam da cu  ponosno  svima  objaviti  , tipa na fb  
drzite  se curke   :Heart:

----------


## andream

sara, bravo za srčeko, a sada dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školski nastavak.
Alma, dijete je već veliko ali ipak da dogurate što duže ~~~~~~~~~~
Cure koje čekate najljepši trenutak, svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara38

> *Šumskovoće, Nea, Patuljchica*, bek vam bude sretnoooo i bezbolnoooo


Potpisujem i dodajem za Almu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Zaljubljen: !
Charlie za ponedjeljak, bit će sve ok ~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## mirjana s

evo da vam javim napravila prvi ultrazvuk kod svog ginekologa.sve je ok.(vide se nožice,ručice i glava) kako fansinantno.
sad slijedi kompletni pregled  krvne slike i urina

----------


## tikica78

hello ! darkice hvala ti što pitaš!
jučer sam bila na uzv.. dr. je potvrdila dvije bebice dvojajčane su i kaže da je to dobro, moj muž i dr.su vidjeli treperenje malih mrvica što bi bilo srčeko
ali ja nisam.. uglavnom u ponedjeljak imam opet uzv..valjda će se sve vidjeti bolje, jer jučer sam bila 6+4 tek..

----------


## mirna26

*alma*  drži se...kad god bude carski, nema veze...jer tvoj dečko je već tolko velik (što me pozitivno iznenadilo) da će sve izdržati....sad mi je jasno zašto krvariš...težak je mali..nije ni čudo :Smile: )

*cure koje trebjau na porod* sretno također....
*crvenkapice*...a čega se ti konstantno bojiš? pa nemreš hodat po svijetu stalno na način kao da bi ti svaki čas mogla cigla past na glavu..ili klavir....kaj ti je???kakav je to život....daj budi bezbrižna za svoju bebu....to vrijedi i za druge...kaj bude biti će,to je sve prirodno....

----------


## nina70

*Sara38, Tikica78*, bravo za slatke otkucaje  :Zaljubljen: . Čuti srce u 6.tt je odlična prognoza da se trudnoća privede školski do kraja! Neka se ne brinu one koje ga čuju malo kasnije jer je možda u pitanju lošiji uzv ili možda mamin špekić amortizira udarce (ovo zadnje ne shvaćajte ozbiljno - to sam izmislila  :Embarassed: 
*Alma* izdrži još malo  :Coffee: 
*Mirjana S* čestitke na 1.uzv  :Klap:

----------


## mirjana s

ćao cure
imam jedno pitance dali je koja od vas slučajno dobila umjesto ultrića - duphaston?
kakve su nuspojave?

----------


## nina70

> ćao cure
> imam jedno pitance dali je koja od vas slučajno dobila umjesto ultrića - duphaston?
> kakve su nuspojave?


Ja sam u početku uzimala vaginalno utriće i to 3xpo dva. MIslim da sam od 12 tt na Duphastonu; najprije 1 ujutro, 1 navečer, a od nedavno samo po 1 dnevno. Jedina nuspojava je što sam lakša za 50ak kuna, a utrići su bili besplatni  :Smile:

----------


## mirjana s

nina70 hvala na odgovoru meni je napisao 3x1
znam da su ultrići besplatni ali se koriste samo do 12tj.

----------


## nina70

Ma da. To je izgleda uobičajena početna doza. Čuvar je trudnoće i vjerujem da može napraviti samo dobro. Iza 20 tt obično preporučuju prestanak uzimanja Duphastona ali meni je zbog godina preporučeno da nastavim po 1 tabletu. Ne znam šta još uzimaš, ali ono što ti doktori uglavnom ne spominju je folna k. ili jednostavno Prenatal u kojem imaš sve moguće vitamine i mineralne u optimalnoj količini uključujući i folnu k. Ja osim toga uzimam još i magnezij i željezo po preporuci gina. U životu nisam pila ovoliko tableta  :Smile:

----------


## mirjana s

uzimala sam folnu kiselinu u tabletama-FolicAcid 800mcg po 1 tabletu dnevno
poslije krvne slike ću vidjeti dali mi još šta fali.

----------


## tikica78

jao pa nije valjda da nakon utrića moramo te duphastone? pa dokad ćemo trpati te sve lijekove?
malo me to živcira , al dobro za bebice se mora..

----------


## zlatta

crvenkapica77   :Love:   i sama se tako osjećam: strah i opet strah...

na prvom uzv kaže da nešto uz gv ima i da to nije dobro i da bi mogla prokrvariti ali da dođem za tjedan dan. naravno strepnja... 
na drugom uzv kaže:gv je uredna ali nema ploda, a po veličini gv bi trebao biti..opet strepnja 
na ovom uzv: evo, plod je ipak tu i narastao na 4 mm, gv je 19 mm ali nema srčanih reakcija....
imam li se čemu nadati? mora li se sa 4 mm ploda čuti srce...

alma, javi nam se kako si?

----------


## mirna26

zlatta žao mi je što stalno strijepiš....
moje mišljenje je da te taj tvoj dr previše plaši i to nepotrebno...pa ja bih poludila da mi svaki put kad dođem na uzv govori "ovo nije dobro, ovo nije dobro, ovo nije dobro...sa 4 mm se ne treba ništa čuti..ja nisam ništa čula nego sam VIDJELA ritmične kontrakcije i to je sve...ako imaš plod to je odlična vijest...ja sam recimo promijenila doktoricu koja me je stalno na sličan način plašila i to puno prije MPO...svaki put kad bih joj došla ,ja sam izlazila u suzama...pa kaj mi to treba?od kad sam promijenila dr..sve mi je postalo fino,lijepo,krasno i normalno...
kažem,ne znam kakav je tvoj dr...ali po tvojim riječima mi se čini kao da je sve to nepotreban stres..ali čemu?kaj je toliko nesiguran?

----------


## Charlie

*Zlatta* u kojem TT se nije čulo srčeko? Mislim da je bilo slučajeva da se srčeko pojavilo tek u 8tt tu na forumu... 
Puno ovisi o UZ, a kod tebe je i riječ o spontanoj trudnoći pa je teže brojati dane. Znam kako se osjećaš, ja prolazim kroz sličnu priču, mogu ti samo reći drži se i ~~~~ da slijedeći UZ otkloni svaku sumnju da je sve u redu!

Ja sam na 3x2 Utrogstana do daljnjega i 3x1 Estrofema koji postupno smanjujem, došla sam do doze 1x1 (danas sam 8+1 a do 10. tt bih ih trebala izbaciti skroz). Jučer popodne i danas ujutro pojavile su mi se u iscjetku od Utrogestana kao neke smećkaste žilice, i više se nije ponovilo. Vidjet ćemo što će biti kod slijedeće doze utrića. Imala sam slično i u prvoj trudnoći i sve je bilo OK, ali ovaj put se nekako više brinem zbog svega drugoga kako je krenulo.

----------


## tikica78

charlie kad si počela smanjivati estrofeme? meni je moj mpo dr. rekao do 10 tt ćemo piti 3x1 a moja gin koja mi vodi trudnoću kad je vidjela terapiju rekla je da joj nije jasno zašto pijem taj estrofem..ali rekla je nek nastavim ako je dr.mpo rekao..sad sam 7 tt..a utrići idu valjda do 12 tt..

----------


## Charlie

*tikice* vidim da smo kod istog dr. Meni je rekao da pijem 3x1 do 8tt i onda počnem smanjivati kako bih do 10tt sve izbacila. Doduše nije mi to nigdje zapisao a kako su sad na praznicima nisam htjela zbog toga zivkati. 
Izračunala sam da 8tt počinje u biti sa 7+1 i smanjila prvo na 2x1, a za 5 dana postupno na 1x1. Možda sam malo uranila ali iskreno, iako su nuspojave za plod rijetke, nedokazane, minimalne, nekako sam sigurnija da ga izbacim. U prvoj trudnoći ga ionako nisam ni pila... S druge strane ti nosiš blizance pa je zato možda dobra veća hormonska potpora...a čula sam i za slučajeve da su žene uzimale Estrofem puno duže.

Moj gin. koji mi vodi trudnoću je rekao da Estrofem uz Utrogestan pruža podršku trudnoći i složio se s mojim ritmom smanjivanja/prestajanja i nikakvu zabrinutost nije izrazio ni zbog uzimanja ni zbog prestajanja. 
Utrogestan sam u prvoj T uzimala čak do 16.tt jer sam imala povremene spottinge kad bih ga pokušala smanjiti, vidjet ćemo kako će sad biti.

----------


## crvenkapica77

mirna  mozda nemaju svi mogucnost  mjenjati  dr.    ja npr. nemam  jer u mom gradu postoji samo jedan  ginekolog  
blago tebi pa si  opustena  i mirna  , ja nakon  6god  . borbe  tesko  mogu biti  ,

zlata  ja sam  bila  6+1  t. kad   sam  cula  srce  , ne vidjela vec cula  jako i glasno  ,  a  5 dana prije  znaci  5+4  je bilo  ŽV  3mm

----------


## nety

Crvenkapica s jedne te strane razumijem ...tesko je nama kaj znamo kako smo tesko dosli do mrvice i zeljeli bi je sacuvati pod svaku cijenu
Ja sam sad u 13tt i uvijek me prije uzv strah dali je sve ok ipovremeno se zabrinem bez razloga dali je sve ok Ali trudim se biti bezbrizna i pozitivna Radim sve sto su mi preporucili naprezem se minimalno Pijem vitamine stavljam utrogestane i *ne citam* potpise kad je ko imao spontani jer tako mogu samo izluditi Trenutno sam fokusirana na to da je beba ok i kako ce se zvati i sta cu pripremiti i kupiti za bratovu bebu koja ce se roditi za 3 mj Nemozes se samo zatvoriti i vegetirati od straha da se bebi nesto ne dogodi Ja se i nadem s prijateljicama i skuham i kad me muz nemoze voziti jer radi sama odem do dr na preglede i uzv Jer ako cu se opterecivati sa raznim strahovima mogu samo na zivce oboliti 
Nemogu reci da ne strepim pomalo ali sama na sebe utjecem tako da ne razmisljam o tome Nadam se da ce beba biti ok i vjerujem u to i tako trebas i ti Stagod da bude nemozes sprijeciti Evo neki dan citam na forumu jednu trudnicu na pjesackom udario auto Hvala Bogu i ona i beba su ok i naravno odmah strah covjeka ulovi ali ako realno gledas sta bi sad covjek trebao napraviti Nikud se ne maknuti iz kuce? Na neke stvari nemozes utjecati zato kad osjetis strah otjeraj ga i bice sve ok

----------


## inaa

nety,ti si to jaaaaako lijepo rekla.Ja sam u prvim tjednima strahovala isto kao crvenkapica,nisam uopće išla na forum jer bih oči odmah letjele na potpise i spontane,nisam mogla si pomoći,strecala na svaki jači zvuk i u bolnici i kući.Kada sam prošla 12 ti tjedan sve je jednostavno nestalo. Jednostavno jače od nas.Sada se ponekad uhvatim opet u brizi,hoće li sve u redu biti s bebom,ali ne dam se,vjerujem i nadam se daje sve dobro

 cure čuvajte se volim vas :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Ja se uopće ne bojim da bih svojim ponašanjem mogla izazvati nešto loše. Radim, po doma isto spremam, kuham i brinem za svoju 2,5 godišnjakinju, putujem na seminare i spremamo se na skijanje. Dakle, ne skrivam se doma u strahu. ALI, strah je tu. Strah od slijedećeg UZ, strah svako jutro imam li još simptome, strah tijekom dana ima li što na gaćicama...znam da je sve zapisano i da ne ovisi o meni i bit će ono što mora biti, ali da sam opuštena i mirna - nisam. Trudim se biti realna. Možda se opustim kad i ako uspješno prođemo 12. tjedan...u prvoj trudnoći nakon toga sam se opustila, ali prva je bila školska od prve bete pa do kraja.

----------


## mare41

> Ja sam sutra na kontroli, pa ćemo vidjeti... da li je naša curica spakirala kofere, ili planira se još neko vrijeme zadržati kod mame... Kaže muž da se ona taman spremi van, ali onda ja gledam Dnevnik, pa čuje što se vani događa, i zaključi da će još malo ostati kod mamice...


Cura kofere spakirala i stgila nam -(nisam baš sigurna da sam dobila dozvolu za objavu :Smile: , al )....čestitke draga patuljchica na tvojoj ljepotici, i čestitke tati!

----------


## Charlie

Čestitke patuljchici i cijeloj obitelji!!!!

----------


## lasta

Juhu patuljciche bravo...čestitke i ponosnom tati a maloj curki veliki ljubac

----------


## lasta

A sto se tice strahova, ma svi ih imamo priznali mi to ili ne. Samo pisite o svojim srahovima pitajte i ne drzite to u sebi.Treba se sa time znati nositi i suociti. Zato smo tu da si budemo podrska.

----------


## Aurora*

Oho, ubrzano nam stizu i novogodisnje bebe!  :Very Happy: 

Cestitke *patuljchice* i sve najbolje vasoj curici! 

A rodila nam je vidim i *Sumskovoce*! Bravo za dva velika decka i cestitke roditeljima!

*Mia Lilly* sada smo nas dvije na redu, zar ne?

----------


## lasta

A i Voćkica!!! Čestitke :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## đurđa76

čestitke novopečenim sretnim mamama

----------


## tikica78

čestitke mamicama koje su rodile i dočekale svoja zlata!
Charlie moja dr. koja će mi voditi trudnoću je meni rekla da kad se plod lijepo uhvati nema potrebe za Estrofem..ma nije mi problem piti ga..kad dr.L kaže da smanjim budem..
nego daj mi reci i ja planiram na skijanje, hoćeš ti skijati? ja mislim šetati na zraku ali ne i skijati..

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Čestitke novim mamicama; puse bebicama......još čekamo Neu  :Smile:

----------


## sali

Čestitke novopečenim mamama i tatama  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Puse curi i dečkima  :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

Patuljchice & Sumskice cestitam od srca na vasim srecicama  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Sad cekamo ostatak ekipe da upoznaju svoje roditelje, Nea, Mia Lilly, Aurora neka bude brzo, lijepo i bezbono ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mirna26

> mirna  mozda nemaju svi mogucnost  mjenjati  dr.    ja npr. nemam  jer u mom gradu postoji samo jedan  ginekolog  
> blago tebi pa si  opustena  i mirna  , ja nakon  6god  . borbe  tesko  mogu biti  ,
> 
> zlata  ja sam  bila  6+1  t. kad   sam  cula  srce  , ne vidjela vec cula  jako i glasno  ,  a  5 dana prije  znaci  5+4  je bilo  ŽV  3mm



crvenkapice..ja sam se borila 4 godine..i to ti baš nema veze  sa godinama borbe vec sa zdravim razumom i realnim obrazloženjem...a što se tiče strahova, imaju ga svi ljudi i oni koji nisu trudni..ni to nema veze sa MPO i godinama borbe već sa karakterom..ako si sklona paničarenju,paničarit ćeš oko najbanalnijih stvari i inače u životu...a što se tiče mijenjanja doktora..ja do svoje druge ginekologice putujem skoro sat i pol do drugog grada...ali ako ni to ne želiš onda bih ja na tvom mjestu otišla i privatno bar jednom čisto da vidim razliku...srce se ne mora uopće čuti ako doktor za to nema dobar ultrazvuk, možeš se na trepavice postaviti...a upravo zato postoji privatnik sa boljom opremom kog kojeg možeš vidit i čut sve živo i neživo...

----------


## mirna26

> Oho, ubrzano nam stizu i novogodisnje bebe! 
> 
> Cestitke *patuljchice* i sve najbolje vasoj curici! 
> 
> A rodila nam je vidim i *Sumskovoce*! Bravo za dva velika decka i cestitke roditeljima!


potpisujem :Wink:

----------


## mirna26

aurora...kako stoje znaci za porod..hoće li tvoja malena vanka ili joj se nekako neda??hhe :Wink:

----------


## nina70

*Patuljchice, Šumskovoće* čestitke od  :Heart:  Nadam se da je bilo brzo i bezbolno i da ćete Novu dočekati kod kuće sa svojim bebicama i tatama!!!

----------


## Darkica

patuljchice, čestitke tebi i tvom mužu na malenoj buhtlici!

Voćkice, draga, od srca ti iskreno čestitam kao i tvom mužu na dolasku vaših dječaka!

----------


## mirna26

i ja imam uskoro uzv i nadam se da ce sve biti u redu te da ćemo ovog puta sa 100%tnom sigurnošću moći potvrditi da se radi o malom pišonjici :Smile: )
ostale curke želim vam što bezbrižniju trudnoću..da mi se što manje sekirate i da budete što opuštenije i mirnije...često se sjetim *laste* kojoj spuštam kapu...koliko se sjećam bilo je tu krvarenja svaki dan da se nije mogla micati i to dosta dugo,a cura se držala kao stijena..svaka čast zaista....ne znam *lasto* kako je sada kod tebe, samo vidim da ti je sada sa trudnoćom sve u redu....
ne daj bože da nam se svima nama išta traumatično desi....neka sve brige odu...a naše bebe neka se bore i uživaju bezbrižno u našim bušama žive i zdrave do termina...puse svima još jednom!!!cmok cmok cmok

----------


## tantolina

:Heart:  :Heart: Šumskovoće i Patuljchice i vm iskrene čestitke.....a vašim mirišljavim smotuljcima najiskrenija dobrodošlica.....  :Klap:

----------


## mirna26

nešto bih nešto podijelila sa vama i usput pitala za vaša iskustva....
jučer sa 18+0 tt sam osjetila snažan pomak u maternici, stavila sam ruku na trbuh i osjetila pod prstima nešto tvrđe nego obično i laaaagano izbočeno...to sam osjetila već i prije negdje sa 17tt...osjetila sam laaaaganu bol..legla sam..gladila trbuh i onda se taj tvrdi dio "unormalizirao" odnosno "stopio" sa  okolinom..kao nestao....pod prstima je onda bilo sve jednolično okruglo,a i ta lagana bol je nestala...
ma jel to moja mala loptica se okreće? :Smile: joooj ma ja sam sigurna da je to moja loptica,nema što drugo biti.....joj curke moje kako je to prekrasan osjećaj....ja sam se tako smijala od sreće ,nemrem vam opisati...

----------


## nety

Jooj mirna i ja bi da sam u 18tt i da osjetim malog kako hopse po trbuhu  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

Tikice ja na tvom mjestu ipak ne bih, cak i da se dobro osjecam jer ipak nosis dvije bebice. Ja sam u prvoj trudnoci skijala (bila sam u 11 tt), ali laganini, 3 sata i s pauzom za rucak. Pasalo mi je jako, na tom zraku su mi nestale mucnine i probava se unormalila, preporodila sam se. Ali sad s mojom curkom ionako necu imat puno od skijanja, ako sve bude OK voljela bih se bar malo koji dan odskijat ali necu forsirati, bit ce lijepo i setati i vodit curu na sanjkanje...

----------


## prag

čestitke novopečenim mamicama!!! :Klap:  
sretno svim curama koje su na redu za porođaj! 
cure koje ste na početku savjet, gledajte pozitivno i naprijed! :Love: 

ja sam popodne bila na uzv, 33 tt, moja malena je velika beba ima već 2,5kg, okrenuta glavom dolje, jako aktivna, udara mamu non stop  :Smile: 
dr kaže da sad moram usporiti, nije da sam se počela otvarati ali nisam zatvorena kako sam bila prije..uglavnom lagane šetnjice i ne dugo na nogama..
do sada dobila 7,5 kg i dr zadovoljan.. mi prezadovoljni, malena nam se čak i nasmiješila pa imamo sliju 3d s smješkom.. :Yes:

----------


## Iva15

Evo i ja se pridružujem čestitkama novopečenim roditeljima  :Klap: 

Mi smo danas (9+5) vidili kako maše ručicama i nožicama pa smo jako sretni

----------


## Mia Lilly

*patuljchice*, čestitam na djevojčici!





> *Mia Lilly* sada smo nas dvije na redu, zar ne?


Da, da!

----------


## frka

Cestitke novim mamama i tatama! Uzivajte sa svojim bebolincima!
Mirna, to je gotovo sigurno prerano da bi se radilo o okretanju bebe - vjerovatno je u pitanju bila kakva BH kontrakcija (one izgledaju upravo tako kako opisujes).

----------


## Darkica

Evo da javim novosti s utz-a: sinoć smo bili, beba je veća za tjedan dana nego što zaista i jest, fino napreduje, ja sam od početka trudnoće dobila  kh čime je doktorica izuzetno zadovoljna; sada mi opet slijede krvne pretrage, urin, itd.; u om se tjednu činilo da je dečkić, a na dva utz-a nakon toga beba ili nije raširila nogice ili bi se toliko razmahala da nismo uspjeli vidjeti...međutim, sinoć se napokon na par trenutaka smirila i lijepo nam se otkrila...i...stiže nam naša čudesna djevojčica!!! Nama spol nije bitan...samo da je živo, zdravo i da napreduje kako treba...i nitko sretniji od nas!!! I eto, na proljeće nam stiže naša princeza! (Kaže doktorica da će imati duge noge temeljem mjera bedrene kosti...mala gazela...hahaha).
Još jednom, iskrene čestitke svim mamama, a posebno mojoj Voćkici :Smile: 
Svima koje su sada na redu...želim svu sreću svijeta i da im porod prođe što bezbolnije :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

> Cestitke novim mamama i tatama! Uzivajte sa svojim bebolincima!
> Mirna, to je gotovo sigurno prerano da bi se radilo o okretanju bebe - vjerovatno je u pitanju bila kakva BH kontrakcija (one izgledaju upravo tako kako opisujes).


pa čuj i to je moguće također, ne kažem,...ali ti ga isto uveličaš :Razz: : "gotovo sigurno prerano".......možda kod mene ipak nisu pokreti bebolina već BH kontrakcije---ali nije baš prerano ni za pokrete,tak veli velika većina... :Razz: 
a jesi li ti imala BH kontrakcije ovak rano..jel to ok?ma do sada ih mogu doslovce na prste jedne ruke prebrojat...cca 3..

----------


## artisan

čestitke mamicama i taticama na mirisnim bebicama :Zaljubljen: 
darkice lijepo, curica :Zaljubljen:

----------


## đurđa76

> Evo da javim novosti s utz-a: sinoć smo bili, beba je veća za tjedan dana nego što zaista i jest, fino napreduje, ja sam od početka trudnoće dobila  kh čime je doktorica izuzetno zadovoljna; sada mi opet slijede krvne pretrage, urin, itd.; u om se tjednu činilo da je dečkić, a na dva utz-a nakon toga beba ili nije raširila nogice ili bi se toliko razmahala da nismo uspjeli vidjeti...međutim, sinoć se napokon na par trenutaka smirila i lijepo nam se otkrila...i...stiže nam naša čudesna djevojčica!!! Nama spol nije bitan...samo da je živo, zdravo i da napreduje kako treba...i nitko sretniji od nas!!! I eto, na proljeće nam stiže naša princeza! (Kaže doktorica da će imati duge noge temeljem mjera bedrene kosti...mala gazela...hahaha).
> Još jednom, iskrene čestitke svim mamama, a posebno mojoj Voćkici
> Svima koje su sada na redu...želim svu sreću svijeta i da im porod prođe što bezbolnije


Darkice,pa mi smo skoro  terminuše ,bit će cura!!!!!super za uredan uzv

----------


## mirna26

sad sam malo surfala o tim BH kontrakcijama..kažu dr i da mogu se javiti čak od 6tt ali se češće mogu osjetiti u drugom i trećem tromjesječju...one pripremaju cervix za porod tako što ga omekšavaj ali ne i otvaraju što je razlika od pravih trudova..onak kak sam ja to opisala je fakat to to...što i frkić veli...nije bog zna kaj...hoću reći nije strašno..može doći čak od punog mjehURa, dehidriranosti i pretjerane aktivnosti..hm....pijem ko blesava,mjehur često praznim i redovito..ali znam po kući rintati zbog dosade pa je možda i to razlog...znači..moram se umirit malo...Mg pijem..200mg na dan..jer ak popijem više dobijem sračkone :Smile: ..šetam lagano  i ne predugo a ni nemrem više jer me počnu bolit križa pa moram sjest...

----------


## mirna26

još jednom hvala ti *frkić* na razjašnjenju... :Wink:

----------


## tikica78

Darkice super za pregled curka kažeš..predivnoooo!

Charlie imaš pravo neću skijati, a  unaprijed se veselim svježem zraku i prestanku mučnina!

----------


## zlatta

čestitke novopečenim majkama! i puse bebama..  :Smile:

----------


## inaa

joj Mirna ja se sva raznježila i stvarno pomislila da je to bebica,kad ono čitajući dalje :Razz: 
I ja sam danas 17+0,jučer sam osjetila nešto kao mišić ili neki trzaj u stomaku,na desnoj strani,nisam sigurna da je to bebica.Dr mi je rekao da kao prvorotka vjerovatno neću ni čuti bebu do 20tt i da se ne zabrinjavam.
U pon smo na kontroli.A u prvom mjrsecu sam planirala do Splita do Dr Poljaka na pregled.Već semislim bi li smjela doMcDonaldsa :Laughing:

----------


## tika08

Čestitke mamama posebno Šumskici! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
I ja sam blizu.Sutra smo ravnih 38.t.t.U pon.kontrola pa ćemo vidjeti ako dečko planira skori susret sa nestrpljivim roditeljima!

----------


## eva133

Čestitke novim mamicama i puno sreće svima koje su sad na redu.

----------


## KLARA31

alma drži se,svaki novi dan koji odgodi carski treba slavit  :Smile: 
Držim fige da doguraš šta dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Lua

Čestitke novim mamama  :Heart: 

Evo mi danas 17+0,sve je u redu..... i da-dečko je  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mirna26

mmmmm...mcdonalds..njami.... :Mljac: ....
ma i ja se raznježila...a kaj ćeš....imaš pravo....čekat ćemo do 20tog tt pa bumo vidli....ja sam sada u 19tom tjednu....i to će biti uskoro..hihihi...

----------


## frka

Krivo si me shvatila, Mirna - 18tt nije prerano da bi se osjetila beba (njezno lupkanje i sl), ali je rano da bi se osjetilo i na trbuhu vidjelo okretanje bebe... Ja sam imala BH od 17tt pa mi je poznat tvoj opis...

----------


## mirna26

a tako...ockej onda....ma da i ja sam tak mislila da je malo pre dobro da bi bilo istinito osjetiti glavu ili guzu bebone..i kaj ti je rekao dr..jel to ok....ma ja sam sigurna za dvije takve kontrakcije...a za treću nemrem garantirat....jedna u 17t, a druga sada nedavno prije 2 dana sa 18tt...i to je to...

----------


## sara38

Od srca čestitke novim mamama  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## sara38

> Evo mi danas 17+0,sve je u redu..... i da-dečko je


Lua, kako lijepo  :Kiss: .

----------


## Charlie

*Mirna* ja sam u prvoj trudnoćio imala BH kontrakcije od 19 tjedna i baš kako si ti opisala, bile su češće ako bih taj dan pretjerala s aktivnostima ili hodanjem. Pila sam magnezij. Nisam zbog njih rodila ništa ranije - bila sam aktivna do kraja i rodila 3 dana pred službeni termin.

*Lua* čestitke na dečkiću  :Heart:

----------


## mirna26

ma charlie moja ....volim to čuti i čitati :Love: ......bravo!
znaš zakaj.....jer ja nemrem preveć mirovati....dobit ću crve u guzi :Smile: ...ja sam inače po cijeli dan negdje...ne znam kak će biti kad bude teško nositi 10tak kg više...vjerojatno će me muž u karioli okolo voziti..znaš kaj su trebali izumiti?kolica za trudnice..hehe...ne samo za beboline već za nas...ja bi fino uskočila,a mužić bi gural..hihihi

----------


## nata

Drage moje, 

evo da vam javim da sam prošli četvrtak 22.12.2011. u 20:00h rodila 
našu dugo očekivanu Ines, 3070g teška i 48cm duga (39+1). 

Odmah nakon poroda su mi ju stavili na trbuh...mazeći to malo, nježno 
i toplo biće potekle su mi suze radosnice...ne postoji veća sreća od toga.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## matahari

čestitke novim mamama na njihovim smotuljcima!

----------


## nata

Sve najbolje svim novopečenim mamicama i njihovoj dječici - čestitam!  :Kiss:

----------


## MALIANĐEO

čestitam svima novopečenim roditeljima neka uživaju u svojim dugoočekivanim i dugooželjenim anđelima koji su izabrali svoje roditelje i odlučili sići na zemlju, a nama ostalima želim što više anđela koji će odlučiti izabrati svoje roditelje u idućoj godini, što više pozitivnih beta :Very Happy:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*nata*, čestitam na djevojčici!

----------


## Beti3

> nešto bih nešto podijelila sa vama i usput pitala za vaša iskustva....
> jučer sa 18+0 tt sam osjetila snažan pomak u maternici, stavila sam ruku na trbuh i osjetila pod prstima nešto tvrđe nego obično i laaaagano izbočeno...to sam osjetila već i prije negdje sa 17tt...osjetila sam laaaaganu bol..legla sam..gladila trbuh i onda se taj tvrdi dio "unormalizirao" odnosno "stopio" sa  okolinom..kao nestao....pod prstima je onda bilo sve jednolično okruglo,a i ta lagana bol je nestala...
> ma jel to moja mala loptica se okreće?joooj ma ja sam sigurna da je to moja loptica,nema što drugo biti.....joj curke moje kako je to prekrasan osjećaj....ja sam se tako smijala od sreće ,nemrem vam opisati...


18+2 tjedana? Naravno da ti se beba i miče i vrti. Uskoro će to biti tako često da se nećeš pitati što je. Znat ćeš. Uživaj!

----------


## legal alien

joj drage zene, jedva cekam sluzbeno doci na ovaj topic.

svima sve najbolje zelim! i naravno svima cestitke na trudnocama.

----------


## mirna26

nato...čestitam od srca...već zamišljam tu tvoju sliku bebice na trbuhu.... :Smile:  i prođu me trnci...ma prekrasno!

beti....ma kroz vaše priče sam i ja bedasta skužila da bum znala da je to to kad osjetim....mislim da ipak još uvijek nije to to...bar ono čega sam ja svjesna 100%..hvala na lijepim željama

----------


## Darkica

Draga *nata*, tebi i tm čestitke, a malenoj Ines topla dobrodošlica :Smile:

----------


## inaa

> Drage moje, 
> 
> evo da vam javim da sam prošli četvrtak 22.12.2011. u 20:00h rodila 
> našu dugo očekivanu Ines, 3070g teška i 48cm duga (39+1). 
> 
> Odmah nakon poroda su mi ju stavili na trbuh...mazeći to malo, nježno 
> i toplo biće potekle su mi suze radosnice...ne postoji veća sreća od toga.




čestitke maloj imenjakinji i mami.Zove se kao ja i rođena je na moju godišnjicu braka :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sela

Cestitke *mami i Ines*!!
*Mirna26* ja sam tu negdje kao i ti,u 18.tjednu i osim bolnog donjeg dijela trbuha ne osjecam nikakve druge senzacije koje bih
izdvojila kao potencijalne bebine pokrete.Kad ces ih osjetiti ovisi i o polozaju posteljice,npr,kod mene je sprijeda i kazu da u takvim
slucajevima bebini pokreti budu zamijeceni dosta kasno.Zato se ja osobno ne zamaram time,makar me ponekad iritiraju pitanja tipa-
rita li se????Znam da bi se trebali poceti osjecati cca u 20.tjednu i to ce mi biti orijentir.Do tad sam sretna trudnica.
Gledam se danas u ogledalu,i ne mogu vjerovati svojim ocima-u dva dana trbuh rapidno narastao,ali bome sam imala i bolova
i istezanja u abdomenu-nije mi bilo bas svejedno.
Imam pitanje,makar znam da cete danas sve manje visjeti na kompu sto je i razumljivo pa odgovor ne ocekujem odmah.
Unazad 4-5 dana pojavio mi se pojacani iscjedak,rijedak,bjelkast(ponekad vuce na zutkasto) i konstantan.Iritira jako pogotovo sto 
imam povijest krvarenja pa trcim svako malo u kupaonicu(osjetim odmah kad iscuri).
Citam na netu da se moze pojaviti pojacani sekret u 2.trimestru,ali nekako mi ne odgovara opisu.
Sto mislite?
Inace,svima samo radost i  sve najbolje u 2012!!!!

----------


## mirna26

> Cestitke *mami i Ines*!!
> *Mirna26* ja sam tu negdje kao i ti,u 18.tjednu i osim bolnog donjeg dijela trbuha ne osjecam nikakve druge senzacije koje bih
> izdvojila kao potencijalne bebine pokrete.Kad ces ih osjetiti ovisi i o polozaju posteljice,npr,kod mene je sprijeda i kazu da u takvim
> slucajevima bebini pokreti budu zamijeceni dosta kasno.Zato se ja osobno ne zamaram time,makar me ponekad iritiraju pitanja tipa-
> rita li se????Znam da bi se trebali poceti osjecati cca u 20.tjednu i to ce mi biti orijentir.Do tad sam sretna trudnica.
> Gledam se danas u ogledalu,i ne mogu vjerovati svojim ocima-u dva dana trbuh rapidno narastao,ali bome sam imala i bolova
> i istezanja u abdomenu-nije mi bilo bas svejedno.
> Imam pitanje,makar znam da cete danas sve manje visjeti na kompu sto je i razumljivo pa odgovor ne ocekujem odmah.
> Unazad 4-5 dana pojavio mi se pojacani iscjedak,rijedak,bjelkast(ponekad vuce na zutkasto) i konstantan.Iritira jako pogotovo sto 
> ...



evo ja ću ti odgovoriti draga moja :Wink: 


imam isti iscjedak kao i ti ako te to tješi..obilan je..nosim konstantno uloške dnevne i mijenjam ih na dan do 4komada..ne želim sa folijom da ne dobijem gljivice ali i za to sam se osigurala..dr mi je dala rojazol kremicu za svaki slučaj...ne svrbi me ništa...a dok stojim znam osjetiti kak curne...bjelkast do lagano žućkast...to je normalno.....iso osjetim rastezanja u maternici i ligamentima i također primjetim porast trbuha nakon tih rastezanja...ma to je sve fajn....moja posteljica je u 12tt bila sprijeda i blizu ušća...sa 15tt se podigla dosta ali nije mi dr rekla da li je sprijeda...imam uzv za 4 dana pa ćemo vidjeti...sretna ti nova 2012. draga i svima drugim curkama i muževima i bebolinama!!!!!cmok

----------


## mirna26

i da ..to što je žućkasto mislim da nije od iscjetka vaginalnog već možda od urina koji mi je od zadnjih nekoliko tjedana trudnoće dosta žut i to mi nije baš jasno jer popijem jako puno tekućine na dan..pijem dosta čaja od kamilice ili vode..i do 4litre na dan..

----------


## mirna26

joj nemojte se ljutit kaj ovak uvijek naknadno pišem..al sjetim se uvijek poslije ko za vraga...sad sam se sjetila...prije trudnoće sam pila neke multivitamine  i urin mi je bio žući nego inače..kad sa ih prestala piti..postao je svijetlije žut-normalan.čak mi je i iscjedak vaginalni bio žut od tih tableta koji se također unormalizirao nakon restanka pijenja tih tableta..sada pijem i jedem zaista svašta..puno agruma, mrkvi, multivitamine...ma dobro da mi urin nije ljubičaste boje :Smile: ))

----------


## inaa

> joj nemojte se ljutit kaj ovak uvijek naknadno pišem..al sjetim se uvijek poslije ko za vraga...sad sam se sjetila...prije trudnoće sam pila neke multivitamine  i urin mi je bio žući nego inače..kad sa ih prestala piti..postao je svijetlije žut-normalan.čak mi je i iscjedak vaginalni bio žut od tih tableta koji se također unormalizirao nakon restanka pijenja tih tableta..sada pijem i jedem zaista svašta..puno agruma, mrkvi, multivitamine...ma dobro da mi urin nije ljubičaste boje))


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  ja se tebi onako od srca uvijek nasmijem. I ja tako malo voća jaja mlijeka pahuljica....nakupi se svašta.
A ja ti stavljam one mrežaste obične uloške,što kupuju žene kad rode,kaže dr da su jedine zdrave i ne izazivaju gljivice,ja i nemam nikakav iscjedak iako kažu da je u trudnoći normalno imati.Ja sam sve do danas koristila utrogestan,dans zadnju stavila :Very Happy: 

Sretna Nova svima, puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuno sreće i novih mama i tata

----------


## mirna26

A ja ti stavljam one mrežaste obične uloške,što kupuju žene kad rode,kaže dr da su jedine zdrave i ne izazivaju gljivice


a gdje si ih kupila?..jesu debele?..ak su debele ko pelene, kak ću to zaboga stavit :Smile: 

ja ti kupujem u dmu od jessa...50kom 15kn...odlične su..nikad još nisam imala gljivice od njih...
e da..urin mi je znao bit i blago ljubičast od cikle..tako da mi se nemoj smijat..hihi
čestitam na prestanku uzimanja utrića jer znam kak je to..ja sam isto slavila taj dan jer su mi se popeli na vrh glave... :Smile:

----------


## nata

Hvala vam od srca na čestitkama i lijepim željama. 

inaa - imenjakinje...i još će svaka od vas imati razloga za slavlje na isti dan, lijepo!!  :Wink:  :Kiss:

----------


## nety

Svim novopecenim mama zelim sve naj naj da im mrvice budu zive zdrave i aktivne ..ne prezloceste  :Smile:  :Klap:

----------


## mirjana s

drage cure 
svima od srca želim novu 2012 godinu i . ispunjenje svih želja.i da nas bude što više na ovom forumu u 2012 godini

----------


## pretorija

Sela
mene je moj dr uvijek pitao za taj iscjedak  ja ga nisam imala ali mislim da ga puno trudnica ima.
Svima puno srece u novoj 2012 i da nosate vase bebice kao i ja mog malog danas mi je cijeli dan na rukama jer ga muce grcevi dosta

----------


## mirna26

> drage cure 
> svima od srca želim novu 2012 godinu i . ispunjenje svih želja.i da nas bude što više na ovom forumu u 2012 godini


hoćeš reći na ovoj temi foruma :Wink: ...a što manje na drugim mučnijim temama :Wink:

----------


## mirjana s

naravno mirna 26

----------


## nina70

Drage moje, svima od srca želim sretnu i plodnu Novu 2012. godinu  :Dancing Fever:  :Sing: 

*Nata*, čestitke i pusa maloj Ines koja je stigla taman za pod bor  :Klap: 
*Lua*, bravo za dečkića  :Heart: 
*legal alien*, nadam se da ćeš nam se u Novoj pridružiti na ovom topicu  :Wink: 
*Sela*, ako ti je iscjedak tako čest i obilan bilo bi dobro da razgovaraš s ginom. Meni je odmah na početku kao preventivu dao Rojazol, ali ga, srećom, nisam imala potrebu koristiti. Nadam se da nećeš morati ni ti. Vjerovatno je dobar znak što te niš ne svrbi.
Što se tiče boje i prozirnosti urina, dr mi je rekao da ne brinem jer to ovisi o prehrani....

----------


## mirna26

Sretna nam Nova 2012. godina  :Very Happy:  :Joggler:  :Preskace uze:  i neka bude puna malih :Teletubbies:  !!!

Pa ne bi spavao da si bog...lijevi bok, desni bok, lijevi bok,desni bok,leđa su ok ali srce počne lupat ko ludo..pa onda opet lijevi bok pa boli i bok pa sve otrne...ma kakvi...najbolje se dići iz kreveta i pustit druge da spavaju :Smile: ...baš me zanima kak će bit za par mjeseci..možda se naviknem spavat stoječki ko konj..hihi

----------


## prag

SRETNA NOVA GODINA!!! DA OVU GODINU SVE POSTANEMO MAME!!!

nato čestitam na prinovi!  :Klap: 
čekamo MiaLiliy, aurora, nea.. :Cekam:

----------


## KLARA31

Začetat ćemo temu... SRETNA NOVA GODINA svim mojim trudilicama,trudnicama i novopečenim mamama  :Very Happy:

----------


## nata

> SRETNA NOVA GODINA!!! DA OVU GODINU SVE POSTANEMO MAME!!!


Potpisujem + da bude što više spontanih trudnoća iz kućnih radinosti. 
 :Preskace uze:  Žene na posao!  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## miga24

Sretna Nova Godina svima i neka Vam trudnoće budu što bezbrižnije i neka uspijete uživati u njima!
Ostalim ženama trudilicama neka Vam ova godina bude ta koju toliko iščekujete! 
Pusa svima!

----------


## artisan

Sretna vam Nova godina i od mene!
Prinovama dobrodošlica, trudnicama najškolskije trudnoće želim, trudilicama da nam se što prije priduže na ovoj temi.

----------


## lasta

Svima Vama dobrim ljudima sve naj u ovoj novoj. 
Nata cestitke na predivnoj curki..
Mi smo bili na uz 29.12(sada smo 20+6) na UZ. Uglavnom ekran je lijep nema prasine i tako to. A sto se tice bebe muz i doktor su lijepo gledali mjerili smijali se i uzivali. Ma smijeh-onda se dr. sjetio da bi i meni trebao pokazati malo bebu. Uglavno jos smo na zadak ali to me bas i ne brine,okrenut ce se ali i ako ne nije frka. Glavno da je nalaz uredan.
Ali imam jedno pitanje:svaki dan dva do tri puta stomak mi se tako stegne i bude tvrd kao kamen,jedan dan mi sat vremena nije popustilo.
Sta i to su kontrakcije-nemam nikakve bolove,grcenje.
A i beba pocela lupetati ko velika,srami se i samo nam okrece guzu.

----------


## mirna26

*lasta*....pročitaj moj post prije..to su BH kontrakcije..te loptaste tvorbe..tak je i meni..za sada ne kroz dan već kroz tjedan......ti si tak smiješna...zadak ko zadak to što veliš...nego...nisi nam rekla spol..bar meni :Wink: ..ili kažeš da vam okreće guzu pa se ne vidi...

----------


## lasta

Ma kakav spol,samo guza.
A i mislila sam da su kontrakcije i pitala ja jednu curu koja je prosla trudnocu pa me uvjerava da to nisu kontrakcije-jer mi je cijeli stomak tvrd(ma i ja svakoga pitam) 3-eg sam kod gincke pa cemo vidjeti  sta ce mi savjetovati.

----------


## mirna26

ali to je u redu...pa kaj bi ti savjetovala ne kužim?ah da...možda jer ih je više na dan?ma ja mislim da to nema neke veze...

----------


## kockica1

cure moje sretna vam NOVA GODINA uz jos ljepse i radosnije vijesti!!! 
PATULJCHICE I SUMSKO.., iskrene cestitke na vasim malim mrvicama. puno lijepih i radosnih trenutaka vam zelim!!!!

----------


## Charlie

Da vam i ovdje poželim sretnu i veselu 2012.!!!

Nama je počela na najbolji mogući način: danas imali pregled, sve je u najboljem redu! Po UZ sam 9tt, po ZM 8+5. Bebica ima 2,3 cm i razmahala se ručicama i nožicama...neprocjenjivo  :Heart:

----------


## nina70

Charlie, super za uzv  :Smile:  Vidjet ćeš kako tjedni u početku brzo lete. Ja sam trenutno u fazi kad bih ih još malo ubrzala :D

----------


## mirna26

> Nama je počela na najbolji mogući način: danas imali pregled, sve je u najboljem redu! Po UZ sam 9tt, po ZM 8+5. Bebica ima 2,3 cm i razmahala se ručicama i nožicama...neprocjenjivo


eto bravo!a baš sam te htjela ošpotat kad sam čitala tvoje postove oko nepravilnog duplanja bete..znaš mene..ja moram špotat zločeste mame..hihi...jer beta se dupla svakih 48-72h...a ne točno 48h i bezveze si se živcirala...nemoj više tako...
baš mi je drago da je beba super i da si ti super!samo tako naprijed! :Wink: ...ps...neprocjenjivo itekako! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## inaa

drage moje još jednom, sve vam najbolje u novoj 2012.

Ja sam od jučer nekako nervozna i osjetljiva. Jutros mi mm sklonio keks sa stola a da me nije pitao želim li još jesti ja se nasekirala,i plakala nad svojom sudbinom :Laughing:  Ovo definitivno nisam ja :Laughing:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Drage moje, želim vam sretnu 2012.!

----------


## tikica78

svima lagane trudnoće, porode i zdrave bebuške u Novoj!

ja sam na 30.12.navečer nakon tuširanja imala što vidjeti..krv mi krenula niz nogu..
umrla sam od straha , panike i tuge.. bila sam sigurna da su bebice otišle..
zvala dr. on mi rekao da legnem popijem utriće ( ne staviti ga dolje dok krvarim) i jedan Normabel i Magnezij..
ujutro 31.12. sam u 7h bila na uzv.. bebice su tu ,srčeka smo čuli , zlata mala kako su slatki suze mi krenule..
kaže dr. da se to prilikom rastezanja materince pucaju neke žilice pa bude tako.
i imam neki mali hematom od toga pa je to vjerojatno razlog krvi.. iako nije toga bilo puno 2-3 kapi ali sad stalno imam smeđi iscjedak.. 
jel imao netko slično iskustvo?

----------


## mirna26

> drage moje još jednom, sve vam najbolje u novoj 2012.
> 
> Ja sam od jučer nekako nervozna i osjetljiva. Jutros mi mm sklonio keks sa stola a da me nije pitao želim li još jesti ja se nasekirala,i plakala nad svojom sudbinom Ovo definitivno nisam ja


hehehe....poznato :Smile: )....kod mene kad se ja nasekiram..MM počne krepavat od smijeha jer vidi i sam da nije realno ...a meni još gore...ide para kroz uši..ali poslije se oboje smijemo situaciji.... :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

tikica78...ja samo znam da žilice znaju pucati  jer je tkivo nabujalo, ali nemam tog iskustva...joooj opet hematom....pa otkud se stvori taj hematom...zbog čega?nisam vjerovala da je to toliko često zapravo...

----------


## kordica

Sretan nova godina svima!

Ja sam vam stalno u krevetu pa me nema baš tu, vidim da se konfuzije raspitivala o trojkama... al sva sam izgubljena tu, pa ako me netko hoće nekaj pitat samo šaljite na pp, tak bum se lakše snašla.

----------


## mirna26

ja bih rado htjela vidjeti tvoj trbuh kordice.. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Charlie

*tikica* bitno da je sve u redu! Ja sam imala smećkasto krvarenje u prvoj trudnoći povremeno čak do 17tt, hematoma nije bilo, s bebicom sve u redu, i dobila sam objašnjenje kao i ti - radi se o urastanju posteljice koja putem nagrize neku žilicu, ili pukne kapilara pri rastezanju maternice. Kaže moj dr. da 25% trudnica u prvom tromjesečju ima neki vid krvarenja, od smećkastog do pravog crvenog.
Sad u ovoj trudnoći nalazim svakih par dana u iscjetku od utrića pokoju smećkastu kao nit ili opnicu, inače ništa, i dr. kaže nek ne brinem.

----------


## kordica

> ja bih rado htjela vidjeti tvoj trbuh kordice..


ajde nek ti bude

----------


## kordica

18+4

http://i41.tinypic.com/2iryxh.jpg

samo vas molim da ne kvotate da mogu izbrisat nakon nekog vremena  :Wink:

----------


## mirna26

wooooow....pravi mali zmajići..a jesi opičena.....htjela sam samo trbuh a ti stavila cijelu sebe :Smile: )))....uh a sad kad krenu rast još brže ali u širinu.....eh mama...krevet-wc-krevet...izdržat ćeš ti to.....itekako!!!!..puseeee

----------


## kordica

nemam slike samog trbuha a nije mi se dalo sad to uređivat. a moram izdržat.

----------


## mirna26

ma legendo! :Wink:

----------


## đurđa76

Želim vam svima sve najbolje u Novoj ,da vam trudnoće proteknu u miru i da porod prođe u najboljem redu!!!!
Kordice ,dakle ne mogu ne komentirat- oduševljena sam,čuvaj te tri mrvice i sretno,da se prođe u redu

----------


## tikica78

A sta jel opasan hematom? Dr je rekla da je jako mali..

----------


## mirna26

pa ne bih rekla da je opasan..on je jdnostano tamo i mora se resorbirat..treba neko vrijeme...nisam još čula da je pravio probleme osim laganog krvarenja..

----------


## MalaMa

kordice dođoh ovdje malo i vidjeh tvoj trbač  :Smile:  super je!
držite se ti i bebači!

svima sve najbolje u novoj!!!

----------


## inaa

> A sta jel opasan hematom? Dr je rekla da je jako mali..


 Opasni su samo oni hematomi koji su jako veliki ili su neposredno uz bebicu.Kod tebe je mali pa se ne moraš brinuti.A to smeđe,moja prijateljica,ležala je u krevetu do mene u bolnici,imala je veliki hematom i nakon što se očistio ostalo joj je to smećkasto ali to nije bilo opasno,čak je dr rekao da je to dobro jer se pomalo čisti.

----------


## MALIANĐEO

kordica.....tako lijepi trbuh, želim ti da do kraja izdržiš svoju trudnoću i da se anđeli rode, da možete uživati u njima :Klap:

----------


## MALIANĐEO

drage moje MPO trudnice trebam vašu malu pomoć....
koje ste vi simptome imale?mi smo imali kućnu radinost i sada unazad tjedan dana me bole cicke i bradavice, danas malo leđa,nadam se da to nije menga....uzela sam uputnicu i idem sutra vaditi betu....test nisam htjela kupovati jer sam prošli mjesec potrošila bogatstvo i bila biokemijska....

----------


## mirna26

malinđeo..pa niz simptoma ti je napisano na temi o prvim simptomima trudnoće..teško je ovako po cicama išta reći.....ja ti držim fige da si trudna da ne moraš proći silne muke kao mnoge ovdje i to bi bil najbolja moguća opcija...ti barem možeš okusiti trudnoću iz kućne radinosti...želim ti svu reću :Wink:

----------


## nina70

*Kordice*, prekrasna si i trbuh mi se uopće ne čini prevelik za 18 tt (ako se radi o novogodišnjoj slici). Baš si manekenka. Držim ti fige da sve super prođe do kraja. Mene ovaj jedan dobrano šutira pa mogu samo pretpostaviti kako je tebi s trojčekima.

----------


## andream

Charlie, predivna vijest, ma samo nek se tako nastavi.
Kordice, nastojat ću ne zachatavat ali moram napisati da ste veličanstveni vas četvero na slici.
A mene danas beba toliko udarala da mi je trbuh poskakivao, baš me zanima kakav će mi biti UZV u srijedu na SD-u. Sutra zlu ne trebalo počinjem laganini pakirati stvari za bolnicu, ma ne mogu vjerovati da ovo sve tako brzo prolazi...

----------


## Sela

*Kordice* 
krasan trbuh,ni meni se ne cini tako velik za 18tjedana sa trojcima(usporedjujem ga sa svojim sa jednom bebom) i zelim ti da radosno i uspjesno
izdrzis onoliko koliko ce biti potrebno tvojim bebicama da cile i snazne dodju na svijet.
I iako mi trbuh upola manji od Kordicinog,izgleda da sam dobila svoje prve strijice(tri racvaste crvene crtice)sa strane gdje se bodem
Fraxiparinom.Mazem se Mama kremom iz DMa ali izgleda da je genetika opaka.Usput budi receno,sad mi je jasno zasto su neke cure govorile da im nezgodno bost se u trbuh u trudnoci..tamo gdje se trbuh uzdize prema
pupku cini se da bas i nema puno salastog materijala,a ovo sa strane mi se stvorile tvrde otekline,kao da  me ubo neki insekt iako se bodem jednako
kao prvih dana trudnoce.Nikad nisam imala ni masnice a sad odjednom kvrge.I bas na kvrgi-strijice.I to tako rano,18.tj.Ali nije ni to najvaznije,zar ne?
I ja imam UZV sutra i ne mogu docekati.Kao da bas  taj UZV znaci neku prekretnicu kod mene(vjerovatno i znaci) i rekla sam 
prijateljici da nakon njega trcim u prvi djecji ducan u centru i kupujem svoju prvu stvarcicu za bebu,a sto ce to biti -pojma nemam. :Grin:

----------


## mirna26

trbusi su zaista različite veličine i to ovisi i o visini žene i o količini plodne vode i o budućoj visini bebice,i o trbušnim mišićima trudnice, o salu kojeg ima i tak...nekim curama sa 5 mj nema nekog značajnog povećanja,a onda najdenom počne rast ko blesav...meni je recimo malčice manji od kordice,a imam jednu bebolinu....sve je to individualno..i zapravo mislim da je sretnica ako joj ne bude sa trojkama prevelik jer bi joj se i koža rastegla ko pračka...ovak će biti elegantna ko bonbončić.... :Wink:

----------


## inaa

I meni je trbuh narastao prošli tjedan,čini mi se preko noći.Mene ima i sa strane,oko struka,sve nekako tvrdo.Nemam strije,nije mi ih ni mama imala rekao joj dr da joj je koža takva,elastična,ja se nadam da je i kod mene tako.Ja sam po stomaku primjetila da mi se više ističu vene.
Ja sam u četvrtak na UZV,jeeeeeeeedva čekam iako imam malu trmu

----------


## mirna26

ma che trema mia cara......ja sutra...hihi...jedva čekam da ga vidim..duuuugo ga nisam vidjela..čak 4 tjedna....moj pišonjica..još ga ne osjetim..ma nikakve niti leptiriće, niti ribice niti balončiće...nada....i nemrem više dočekat...šmrc...pa kad će....spol bi trebali potvrditi i možda saznati dal je eventualno posteljica sprijeda pa amortizira te leptiriće..ja dobila 4-5kg...ali ništa bočno oko struka....zapravo ja nisam dobila ni gram...sve otišlo u trbuh...

----------


## kordica

hvala svima na komplimentima  :Wink:

----------


## mirna26

ustvari...možda sam vam već dosadna...ali....ja osjetim u maternici već unazad 3 tjedna nešto kao pulsiranje od nekoliko sekundi....onak ko neki lagani ubod, pulsiranje ..traje cca 3 sek i to je to.uvijek na drugom mjestu.jel to može biti kakav pokret ili je i to neš bezveze?ah.....ma znate...takve stvari ne brojim i ne uzimam u obzir..kad me pukne onak pošteno e onda ću reći...moj bebone se pokreće..bebone bebone bebone..hehe

----------


## kordica

ja bi rekla da su to pokreti, ja sam u početku osjećala samo neko treperenje, ko trnci, leptirići, ko da se voda mućka.. a sad već osjetim i lagane dodire, kao da pukne balončić  :Wink:

----------


## Charlie

*Mirna* to je vjerojatno bebač...ja sam osjećala prvo kao lagane mjehuriće, znate ono kad idu s dna čaše do površine pa naprave plonk? Tako nekako  :Smile:  Udarci su došli dosta kasnije...

----------


## mirna26

imam i ja puno mjehurića ali ja non stop "ispuštam plinove" pa to pripisujem crijevima :Wink: ...blong blong...
ali ove pulsacije kao da srce lupka dole u trbuhu..to nisam imala nikad...i to baš kao da iglom pika..nije to meni baš nešto ugodno...onak:pik,pik,pik...i to pogotovo kad se počnem voziti u autu...tada najviše...ponekad kad hodam...i onda 5-10sek ništa..pa opet negdje dva puta pik,pik i onda ne više....čudno :Confused: ...ma meni sve to čudno...to neke cure zovu škakljanje,ali meni je to baš pikanje-pulsiranje..jest smiješno...ali svejedno sam mislila da je to neka žila ili neki živac..kaj ja znam..ja sam malo zbunjena ..hihi

----------


## nina70

I ja sam rano počela osjećati bebu (17 na 18 tt) a posteljica mi je sprijeda. Najprije sam mislila da su u pitanju crijeva, ali ti mjehurići su ipak bili nježni pokreti. Ipak, prave udarce sam osjetila tek u 20 tt. Još nemam strija ali me zadnjih dana jako svrbi trbuh pa se bojim da bi ih moglo biti. I ja sam primjetila žile po trbuhu i prsima (kao da mi je koža prozirna).
*Sela*, zašto se ti moraš bockati u trbuh?

----------


## Sela

*Nina*  ne moram bas u trbuh ali tako sam pocela i navikla se.U bolnici su me pikali u rame pa cu mozda sad tako.
Ja osjecam pulsiranje u trbuhu kad polozim ruku,a baby doppler lezi na polici.Strah me ga koristiti-pa radije rukom
trazim pulsiranje.Da li je to bas srceko ne bih znala,ali je smirujuce.Svbez trbuha sam vec osjetila i to,da tamo gdje su
mi tri male strijice.
Neki dan sam navecer jako kihnula i to je jedini puta da sam mozda osjetila bebu,jer se siroto tako prestrasio(valjda je spavao)
da je zatitrao i zavibrirao cijeli donji dio trbuha kako je skocio ili se okrenuo par puta od straha....malo mamino.

----------


## nina70

Ma znam da je najlakše u trbuh ali on će biti sve napetiji i možda je bolje da probaš negdje drugdje. Ne znam da li se smije davati u bedro? Zašto baš trbuh, ruka ili guza? Šta ćeš se morati pikati do kraja trudnoće?

----------


## KLARA31

> drage moje MPO trudnice trebam vašu malu pomoć....
> koje ste vi simptome imale?mi smo imali kućnu radinost i sada unazad tjedan dana me bole cicke i bradavice, danas malo leđa,nadam se da to nije menga....uzela sam uputnicu i idem sutra vaditi betu....test nisam htjela kupovati jer sam prošli mjesec potrošila bogatstvo i bila biokemijska....


jesu ti bradavice potamnile i žile se vide? to ti je gotovo siguran znak trudnoće a meni je tako bilo i 5-6 dana prije bete

----------


## KLARA31

cure jel vi imate problema sa trnjenjem ruku po noći,ja nemoram uopće stavit ruku u nezgodan položaj trnu mi ruke,prsti,pa bol nenormalna u rukama,probudi me to bar 5 puta svaku noć zadnjih tjedan dana,prije to nisam imala.

----------


## Sela

*Nina* naravno,do kraja trudnoce.Na trbuhu je nekako najvise sala pa je i najbezbolnije.Za bedro nisam sigurna da se smije..to je misic,ali
i nadlanica je misic pa su me pikale sestre u nju(naravno,svaki ubod masnica i oteklina)..vidjet cu.
Meni ruke utrnu kad se zalezim na lijevoj ili desnoj strani,stalno se vrtim,trazim najudobniju poziciju iako mi trbuh nije jos prevelik.
No sram me reci jos uvijek mi je najudobnije na ledjima(pogotovo nakon cijelonocnog vrtenja po krevetu).

----------


## matahari

moja sestrična je imala identične simptome, nažalost, radilo se o sindromu karpalnog tunela i pratilo ju je do kraja trudnoće.
nadam se da je to tvoje prolazno...






> cure jel vi imate problema sa trnjenjem ruku po noći,ja nemoram uopće stavit ruku u nezgodan položaj trnu mi ruke,prsti,pa bol nenormalna u rukama,probudi me to bar 5 puta svaku noć zadnjih tjedan dana,prije to nisam imala.

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Sela*, ja sam se pikala u trbuh do nekog 18 tt. Nakon toga više nisam mogla jer je trbuh rastao i nestalo je sala. Prešla sam na noge. Malo je bolnije, ali mi je lakše nego u trbuh.

----------


## lasta

Evo mene od dr. Uglavnom kontrakcije su posljedica uzimanja tableta koje sam pila zbog upale mjehura. Nista strasno glavno da se smanjuje. Meni je trbuh u zadnja dva tjedna narasao dosta,imam uzasan svrab po cijelom tijelu a pogotovo po stomaku-dr sumnja u gestaciski d. Ajde na djetu.

Uglavnom ja nosim sraga i stvarno bebu osjetim dosta. Sada vec vidim i stomak kako skakuce  :Grin:  ma kazem ja do devetog mjeseca i po glavi ce mi skakati  :Laughing:

----------


## mirna26

> cure jel vi imate problema sa trnjenjem ruku po noći,ja nemoram uopće stavit ruku u nezgodan položaj trnu mi ruke,prsti,pa bol nenormalna u rukama,probudi me to bar 5 puta svaku noć zadnjih tjedan dana,prije to nisam imala.


..trnut može od: -manjka kalcija..(ne znam da li pijš mlijeka dosta ili vitamine sa kalcijem,ako ne ,trebala bi)
-krive vratne kralježnice ili si krivo zaspala pa ti se iskrivio vrat i ukočili vratni mišići
-ako trnu samo prsti i ne osjećaš neke prste ali i po danu..onda je sindro karpalnog tunela....
-ako je samo po noći,nekak si se krivo zaležala
sve u svemu..malo više pij kalcija i magnezija pa će se i živci i mišići opustiti...
ja sam isto primjetila da trnem ali meni trne bok jer samo na boku mogu ležat...dok ležim na leđima,mi srce počne lupat ko nenormalno...inače sve u redu....
mene isto nešo ali rijetko baš zasvrni trbuh..ali mislim zbog toga jer se koža rasteže...nemam strije i nisam tome sklona imam jko elastičnu kožu,ali svejedno mažem sa kremom mama iz dm-a.dosta je masna i fino se upije...ne šteti bebolini...
predugo uzimanje progesterona može izazvati gestacijski dijabetes..pazite kaj papate mame..nemojte papati za dvoje..birajte kaj jedete..ne kruheka,tjestenine ni peciva ni bureka ni štrudlice previše..... :Wink: ...ne bonbončiće, ne slatkiše...ne gazirano..ne kombinirajte meso ni proizvode koji imaju željeza sa mlijekom jer kalcij u mlijeku inhibira unos željeza i to dosta..pričekajte jedno 1-2h.

----------


## MALIANĐEO

> jesu ti bradavice potamnile i žile se vide? to ti je gotovo siguran znak trudnoće a meni je tako bilo i 5-6 dana prije bete


a draga moja, i bolne i potamnile i čine mi se većima bradavice i ima par vena izražajnih ali danas sam bila na beti i kada sam nazvala javili su da je negativnaaaaa

----------


## mirna26

evo sad opet osjetim to pikanje..sjedim uspravno...pikanje je sa lijeve strane ispod pupka...baš kao sitni ubodi iglom...nepravilnih su razmaka..nekih 10tak u par sekundi...5 sek niš i onda opet njih cca 5...ali to je tako diskretno iznutra, ne boli....samo pika-pecka...evo dok završavam ovo pisanj..nema više ničega...boo

----------


## mirna26

> a draga moja, i bolne i potamnile i čine mi se većima bradavice i ima par vena izražajnih ali danas sam bila na beti i kada sam nazvala javili su da je negativnaaaaa


nemoj se opterečivati sa simtomima...to može dati i klomifen kao i utrogestan...
žao mi je kaj nije uspjelo...meni nešto drugo kod tebe nije jasno..a to su ciljani odnosi ako TM ima smanjen broj spermija..(čim su promijenjenog oblika, time se i smanjuje broj onih koji donose plodnost)....vjerojatno ćeš sada ići na AIH.želim ti puno uspjeha...ako nije sad..uspjet će uskoro...možda već slijedeći put ...kisses

----------


## MALIANĐEO

a ni meni, bila sam i u petrovoj i sad na w mi kažu da probam prirodno još koji put, tako da smo prošli mjesec bez ikakvih postupaka imali biokemijsku trudnoću, pa je moja soc ginekologica u dogovoru sa dr. A išla na ciljane sa klomifenima....a joj ja nemam pojma više, izgubljena sam :Sad:

----------


## MALIANĐEO

evo ovako stoje stvari kod mene: pa mi vi recite svoje mišljenje jer imate više iskustva nego ja u tome.....
moja sitacija iz petrove još:
tv:174
tm: 95kg
nalazi petrova:
estradiol : 92.1 (110-1100)
LH: 4.9(3-12)
FSH: 4.0 (2-12)
PROLAKTIN: 18.7 (4-23)
TESTOSTERON UKUPNI: 1.0 (0.2- 2.6)
TESTOSTERON SLOBODNI: 17.8 (3.5- 30)
SHBG : 33.9 (15- 120)
ANDROSTENDION  : 8.6 (1-12)
DHEAs : 4.9 (2- 10)
PROGESTERON 21 dc: 2.8 (IZNAD 22)

UTERUS 5.54 x 3.48CM
DESNI JAJNIK 4.03 x2,17 cm- PCO
LIJEVI JAJNIK 3.68x 1.70cm -PCO

DOBILA TERAPIJU U 3 /2011 METFORMIN 500mg 3x1 TE Duphaston 2x1 OD 14-26dc
ja to pila 3 mjeseca i došla na kontrolu i samo me na brzinu pogledali rekli kile dolje i kontrola za 3mjeseca......
ja nakon toga poludjela i otišla na W.

mužev spermiogram, jednog napravio i nikako od posla da ode na drugi , pa sad čekamo da se dr vrati i krenemo dalje...

APSTINENCE - 2 DANA
SPERM ANALYSED: 52
VOLUME: 3, 0 mL
CONCENTRACION 32,10 mili/mL
SPERMCOUNT: 96, 30 mili
GRADE A :31%         10,0 mili/mL
GRADE B :12%         3,9  mili/mL
GRADE C :15%         4.8  mili/mL
GRADE D : 42%        13.5  mili/mL 
                                   MEAN    SD        MEDIAN  S.E.M 
velocity                         58,6   (70,9)   (47,7)         15,1 
LINEAR VELOCITY            39,2    28,6     30,9           6,1
LINEARITY INDEX             71,6    94,7     71,9          20,2

PH > 7,2               : 8,1
VISCOSITY <2       : < 2
ROUND CELLS <1    : 0.4
MORPHOLOGY 30% : 13
VITALITY >75%     : 69
TERATOZOOSPERMIA

SADA VAS MOLIM DA MI KAŽETE SVOJE MIŠLJENJE I ISKUSTVO ŠTA I KAKO DALJE?
VI STE PROŠLE VIŠE NEGO JA, IMATE BOLJE I VLASTITO I ISKUSTVO U OVIM VODAMA.......HVALA

----------


## mirna26

malianđeo....puno detalja....ne znam što bi ti sada zapravo htjela saznati....mislim da ce te doktori najbolje usmjeriti..nemoj se ljutiti...ali ne bih se htjela začatavati ovdje na sasvim pogrešnoj temi...dakle,ova tema je o curama koje su već ostale trudne i o njihovim problemima, osjećajima i događajima u trudnoći...ne bih voljela da temu zakrcaju objašnjenja o kojima se puno više priča o tome i problemima prije MPO postupka na drugim temama...jer onda zaista ova tema više gubi svaki smisao...
po kilama i ja vidim da bi trebale dolje..jer koliko znam one znaju praviti dosta problema oko začeća i implantacije zbog hormona koje producira masno tkivo i pravi disregulaciju normalnog statusa hormona..pogotovo ako imaš PCOS...jajne stanice ćeš dobiti preko timulacije koje ti daju i samo će procijeniti što dalje....to je to

----------


## MALIANĐEO

pozdrav ma oprostite mi malo sam jučer bila u depresiji da sam htjela negdje odgovor, a najviše mi se to učinilo da ću dobiti od onih kojima je uspjelo, molim admin da obriše moj odgovor jer i ja danas kad sam se malo smirila vidim da sam uvelike pogriješila........oprostite

----------


## KLARA31

MALIANĐEO kako je mirna26 rekla ovo nije tema za to,ali ja ti mogu reći nemoj očajavati,pa tek si na početku,tek si krenula,pokušaj poboljšati spermiogram sa vitaminom C, čajevima (mi smo konkretno sa čajem od Mije iz Solina). Kreni opdmah na AIH,pa ako treba nakon 3 AIH na IVF, nema očajavanja,nego samo naprijed. Imaš PCO a i tetrazoospermiu ni ja ne vidim smisao u ciljanim odnosima,možeš reć gin. da bi ih preskočila i ja sam nakon 4 AIH rekla da ne bi na 5.,imaš pravo reć pa ako te gin ne sasluša mjenjaj ga. Ja sam imala 4 tempirana,4AIH i evo 2.IVF uspio, sveskupa 3 god trebalo za to sve.

Meni trnu prsti ponekad i po danu,kada samo držim mob u ruci nakon 10 sek.,tako da je vjerojatno to zbog karpalnog tunela,čitala sam o tome.

----------


## KLARA31

Kako je ValaMala??

----------


## nina70

> pozdrav ma oprostite mi malo sam jučer bila u depresiji da sam htjela negdje odgovor, a najviše mi se to učinilo da ću dobiti od onih kojima je uspjelo, molim admin da obriše moj odgovor jer i ja danas kad sam se malo smirila vidim da sam uvelike pogriješila........oprostite


Žao mi je zbog negativne bete. Ali barem znaš dijagnozu i protiv čega se boriš. Zato o PCO i spermiogramu  pročitaj: http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme/neplodn/05pcos.asp   i   http://www.poliklinika-analiza.hr/in...stovi&Itemid=2          Tu ćeš naći savjet što i kako dalje.

----------


## dagnja

Ciao cure, pridružujem vam se i službeno ovdje. Danas smo imali prvi ultrazvuk i vidjeli i čuli srce. Imamo 1,2 cm i sada smo 7+3. :Very Happy:

----------


## dagnja

Mali anđeo ja sam ostala trudna u 3. AIH s dijagnozom PCO-a. Već skoro godinu dana sam na Metforminu i meni je on iskreno puno pomogao - vratio mi je ciklus i ovulaciju, a i skinula sam nešto malo kila.

----------


## inaa

hej ljudi ja mislim da sam sinoć osjetila bebicu,negdje u dubini na lijevoj strani slično kao nei mišić,jedva čujno,potrebno se umiriti da bih čula... nisam sigurna ali mislim

----------


## mirna26

čula...misliš osjetila :Smile: )..ma da tako nešto je i meni..evo jutros isto pikanje ali nešto niže nego sinoć...na pola puta pupka i pubisa
e sad..kad bi se meni još netko javio sa istim slučajem..dakle pikanje cure...pikanje iznutra...pik pik pik... :Smile: ..ah

----------


## inaa

i da vas pitam nešto,kada sam izašla iz bolnice kući,negdje oko 6.-7.tt imala sam po noći povremene drhtavice,kao kad mi je hladno,a nije.To se dogodilo svega 2-3 puta i stalo,noćas se opet ponovilo.Nisam nikada imala temperaturu ni ništa slično od kada sam trudna. Je li se to ikome od vas dogodilo?

----------


## mirna26

> i da vas pitam nešto,kada sam izašla iz bolnice kući,negdje oko 6.-7.tt imala sam po noći povremene drhtavice,kao kad mi je hladno,a nije.To se dogodilo svega 2-3 puta i stalo,noćas se opet ponovilo.Nisam nikada imala temperaturu ni ništa slično od kada sam trudna. Je li se to ikome od vas dogodilo?


oooo da.....malo smiješno..jer ispada da sam sve živo imala i osjetila..ali fakat jesam..još si ti super jer meni je drhtavica trajala baš cijelo prvo tromjesječje...i sad se znam ulovit da mi je hladnije nego drugima..to je zato jer imamo blizu 38stupnjeva celzijevih temperaturu tijela odnosno podešenu temperaturnu točku u centru za termoregulaciju u hipotalamusu što je u trudnoći normalno...i kada se nađemo u hladnoj okolini..tijelu sada treba truda da zagrije samog sebe na tih novih trudničkih cca 37,5 pa nastaje drhtavica koja je zapravo mehanizam zagrijavanja tijela putem mišića..uh što sam ja drhtala...a temperatura mi je bila cca 37,5 C.

----------


## inaa

> čula...misliš osjetila)..ma da tako nešto je i meni..evo jutros isto pikanje ali nešto niže nego sinoć...na pola puta pupka i pubisa
> e sad..kad bi se meni još netko javio sa istim slučajem..dakle pikanje cure...pikanje iznutra...pik pik pik.....ah


 :Laughing: da, da to mislim,učiteljice :Laughing: ,kradeš mi zanimanje dok me ispravljaš :Zaljubljen: 
kod mene nije pikanje nego nešto ni crijeva ni mišić

----------


## inaa

super mirna,znaš ponekad bih se malo i zabrinula zbog toga,sada mi je jasno 
 Bogu hvala što te imamo

----------


## mirna26

evo kad se već priča o strijama, da pokušamo i to spriječiti..našla sam slučajno neki recept...

Kako bi spriječili pojavu strija probajte slijedeći recept: pomiješajte 1 šalice maslinovog ulja, 1 šalice gela od aloa vere i 6 otvorenih kapsula vitamina E. Ovu mješavinu držite u frižideru i umasirajte na kritična područja barem jednom dnevno.

----------


## nata

> cure jel vi imate problema sa trnjenjem ruku po noći,ja nemoram uopće stavit ruku u nezgodan položaj trnu mi ruke,prsti,pa bol nenormalna u rukama,probudi me to bar 5 puta svaku noć zadnjih tjedan dana,prije to nisam imala.


Ooo da, pogotovo pred kraj trudnoće...a o kukovima/bokovima da ne govorim kako su me boljeli.
No, otkad sam rodila nestale su sve tegobe...ko rukom odnešeno.

----------


## nety

mirna men ti stalno propikava..nekad je to od nadutosti ali nekad me zna onak propiknuti u maternici a nekad me pikaju jajnici Ali se ne zabrinjavam jer sma citala po forumu kako je to normalno da sve trudnice nekaj pika bolucka

----------


## Charlie

Zna netko kako je *ValaMala*?

----------


## mirna26

> mirna men ti stalno propikava..nekad je to od nadutosti ali nekad me zna onak propiknuti u maternici a nekad me pikaju jajnici Ali se ne zabrinjavam jer sma citala po forumu kako je to normalno da sve trudnice nekaj pika bolucka


ma ne zabrinjavam se kokica moja...ti jedna..... :Wink: ...ja želim saznati dal su to pokreti mog bebana....jer sam surfala naokolo i neke cure ali rijetke opisuju točno tim riječima pokrete:pikanje,pulsiranje,kao da srce lupa u maternici..ali na različitim mjestima maternice..po nekoliko sekundi...to nije ritmično..već arimtično...kao da gurka nožicama rukicama..a ja to osjetim kao pikanje.....e kad bi se još takvih cura javilo..pa bih znala bar nešto...nije to pikanje kao u janicima..znam kako pikaju janici,niti ligamenti...to je baš diskretno,sitno,lagano...ispod pupka u sredini...ne uvijek jdnako mjesto..

----------


## Sela

Kad bih ja pocela nabrajati sve sto sam u zadnjih 2 tjedna dozivjela od pikanja,bolova,rastezanja,ziganja,pecenja iznutra...
Danas sam dru rekla ni trecinu toga i vec me u mislima strpao u krevet sa Normabelom i tako do kraja...
A citam na netu da je sve to normalno..kod mene godine i godine nevjezbanja uzimaju danak, trbusna muskulatura nije 
bas rastezljiva...Od sinoc pocinje i bol u donjem dijelu ledja,u kukovima..
Uglavnom,mi smo se danas malo sepurili pred stricekom doktorom i mahnuli mu(ili smo htjeli prst pocuclati) i mami i striceku smo
pokazali sto imamo medju nogama(znali smo to vec od prije 2 tjedna ali sad smo bas ono,sigurni)..Bas  sam flajel. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mirna26

hehe...flajel,ha...hehe..ja ću danas isto vidit nadam se..svog flajela..hihi....valjda je ostao flajel..da se nije dr zeznula :Smile: 

a sela moja...nadam se samo da ne gutaš normabele..koji će ti klinac ti otrovi....a i ti doktori samo šikljaju ko nezdravi te tablete šakom i kapom...pa kaj ti je da moraš normabele uzimat..??

----------


## Sela

A valjda da se opusti trbusna muskulatura,to su ti nama bomboni pod normalno bili do nedavno(lezala sam u bolnici
zbog kratkotrajnog krvarenja),ali sam ih prestala piti.Sad cu ih uzimati po potrebi,bas kad me bude znantno pikalo i zigalo.

----------


## mirna26

sorry al ja to ne kužim..normabeli draga su opasni za mozak bebe...ne preporučuju se uopće u trudnoći..ne bih ja to shvaćala tako olako...ak se mora se mora..al ak se da izdržat..čemi onda..i sama si rekla da je pikanje,rastezanje normalno...

----------


## alma_itd

Drage moje da se i ja konacno javim.Riknuo nam je internet malo prije Nove godine,pa sam bila luda svih ovih dana jer po noci ne spavam a sve sam dostupne knjige procitala,pa sam se ubijala od dosade.Da vam svima prvo cestitam 2012 i da vam trudnicki dani sto ugodnije prodju :Very Happy: 
Cestitam i svim novim mamicama :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:  
Mi smo na srecu jos uvijek 2u1.Krvarenje nisam imala vec 10-tak dana pa sam psihicki puno mirnija.Lezim,igram se sa stomakom,pricam sa bebom i brojim dane.U ponedjeljak idemo opet na kontrolu pa cemo vidjeti koliko je bebolino narastao.Puno mi je lakse sto se okrenuo na glavu pa sad ne suta po cervixu(mislim da je i krvarenje zbog toga prestalo).Sad gura u rebra i sa strana,ali je podnosljivo,malo zajaucem kad iskoci koljeno ili noga,pomazim to izbocenje i on se opet ''povuce''.Kako sam racunala za carski ako ne bude ranijeg krvarenja trebalo bi biti za nekih mjesec i par dana,jer tad ulazimo u 36tt,a dr. je rekao da nece cekati duze od 36tt.Sto se bebe tice on ima bas cudan bioritam,stuca npr u pola 3 ujutro,pa mi se stomak trese i nemogu da spavam.Nemogu da primjetim periode kad npr spava i da je apsolutno miran.Ako ne skace na sve strane onda se onako lagano gura i tako po cijeli dan i noc.Jutros sam u 3h mislila da spava i pozurila da legnem jer sam vec bila umorna,ali jok,cim sam legla poceo je sa plesom,ne sjecam se kad i kako sam zaspala,a u 7h opet stucanje i nema od mog spavanja vise nista :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## KLARA31

alma imaš jako živahnu bebicu  :Smile: 
bitno da si još 2u1 i ne krvariš,baš mi drago

----------


## zlatta

alma, super vijesti   :Klap: 
neka samo bebolino raste...

----------


## crvenkapica77

> alma imaš jako živahnu bebicu 
> bitno da si još 2u1 i ne krvariš,baš mi drago


x  samo nek nastavi   tako

----------


## mirna26

super alma...baš mi je drago...ma izdržat ćeš ti do 36tt bez problema....samo uživaj sada...

mi također na UZV bili i potvrđujemo svoju muškost :Smile: )...sve je u najboljem redu...posteljica je ipak sprijeda pa nas to malo amortizira u udarcima....al da zna sjest na mjehur..to bogme osjetim i imali smo prilike vidjeti na UZV....što znači da osjetim njegovo micanje unutra ali kao jednu vrstu napetosti...uh što smo živahni i rukicama diramo nogice..uh bas sam flajel..... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tina2701

> *Nina*  ne moram bas u trbuh ali tako sam pocela i navikla se.U bolnici su me pikali u rame pa cu mozda sad tako.
> Ja osjecam pulsiranje u trbuhu kad polozim ruku,a baby doppler lezi na polici.Strah me ga koristiti-pa radije rukom
> trazim pulsiranje.Da li je to bas srceko ne bih znala,ali je smirujuce.Svbez trbuha sam vec osjetila i to,da tamo gdje su
> mi tri male strijice.
> Neki dan sam navecer jako kihnula i to je jedini puta da sam mozda osjetila bebu,jer se siroto tako prestrasio(valjda je spavao)
> da je zatitrao i zavibrirao cijeli donji dio trbuha kako je skocio ili se okrenuo par puta od straha....malo mamino.


..ja se još uvijek pikam u trbuh samo nisko...tu mi je najzgodnije...u noge ne mogu ni pod razno...užasno me peče...a pošto mi se trbuh i ne vidi još kak treba..nemam frke ...ima još zaliha  :Wink: 



> Ciao cure, pridružujem vam se i službeno ovdje. Danas smo imali prvi ultrazvuk i vidjeli i čuli srce. Imamo 1,2 cm i sada smo 7+3.


..nek i dalje bude sa srećom  :Smile:

----------


## andream

alma, odlične vijesti.
i mi imamo dobre vijesti s današnjeg UZV (osim što mi je opet od uzbuđenja poskočio tlak al već me valjda znaju pa mjere dvaput  :Smile: . Bebica ima 2,4 kg, i dalje u položaju u kakvom treba biti za prirodni porod, a kontrolu imamo za 2 tj. Sve savršeno kako kaže doc. O epiduralnoj još nije htio razgovarat, kaže bude me slao na pretrage u 38 tt, znači računa da ne bude ništa prije 40-tog tjedna, a ja se ne bunim.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curice sretna Nova 2012.... :Smile: 
*Alma* čitam tvoj post...kao da sam ja pisala...moja curka luduje što dan; a tek po noći....što odspavam do 4 h to je to....mlati na sve strane mislim da ću morati na neki remont poslije poroda...mi smo idući tjedan na pregledu pa ćemo vidjeti što nam doc kaže....inače na zadnjem pregledu doc je reko da mu izgledamo napredniji za 2 tt...što meni baš nije ziher...možda je samo krupnija beba i to je to....

*Anderam* draga jesi radila one briseve; odnosno kada ih planiraš raditi!?

----------


## tina2701

*Iva Mia.*.i ti još sitno odbrojavaš  :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Briseve ne trebam raditi, ali moram ponoviti opet test senzibilizacije (rh faktor), napisali mi u Petrovoj ponoviti u 8. mj trudnoće. U ova dva tjedna do kontrole više ništa ne trebam, a dr H mi je rekao da ćemo jedino u 38. tt ponoviti sve krvne nalaze.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Ja sam senzibilizaciju napravila to je sve ok....vidiš vidiš krvne pretrage...to mi ništa nije rekao....a trebala bi....pitati ću....ja nisam briseve radila od početka trudnoće....ja ću to sad nekako ponoviti da sam mirna ili ako ima nešto da se uspijem toga riješti do poroda...premda ja ništa ne osjećam

----------


## andream

nisam ni ja trebala u prvoj T raditi krvne pretrage za epiduralnu, valjda jer sam ležala na odjelu patologije pa su me svako malo pikali. ali kako čitam po forumima dobro je imati sve spremne krvne pretrage /pretpostavljam koagulaciju i sl./ i epi ne bi trebala biti problem. Neće ti reći ako ne pitaš, danas mi je rekao da je svakako prerano raditi pretrage. Spominjao je i nešto oko cerviksa da se produljio kako sam shvatila, odnosno sve je zatvoreno pa pretpostavljam da će onda i porod biti oko termina, ne prije. Naravno da me sad frka da će dijete biti veliko i kako ću to iznijeti, ah stalno neke brige...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Ja ti draga moja nisam ni razmišljala o epiduralnoj....mislim da ćemo za početak bez nje....a ne znam kako funkcionira kombinacija heparin i epiduralna???

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam jednom pitala svog MPO o toj kombinaciji(kad sam mislila da cu imati mozda vaginalni porod) i on kaze da nema nikakvih problema za epiduralnu sa heparinom,ali ako se ja plasim mogu dan ranije prestati sa injekcijama(kao da se to kod vaginalnog poroda zna unaprijed :Laughing: ) Sad za carski ako docekam planirani,dan ranije cu prestati sa fraxiparinom.Cak i onih dana kad sam krvarila nisu mi ukinuli fraxiparin,jer dr.kaze da je kod mene sad sa fraxiparinom stanje tek ''normalno'' i da nista vise ne krvarim zbog njega :Rolling Eyes: Anesteziolog u bolnici koji nam je pricao o epiduralnoj je kao kontraindikaciju naveo operacije i probleme sa kraljeznicom,a sve ostalo po njemu nije nikakav problem.

----------


## KLARA31

Moja bebica ima malo više od 1kg! Pitala ja jel to puno,a gin. se smije i kaže taman. Čitala sam na netu za 25tt da je 800grama. 
Glavno da je sve super  :Smile:

----------


## inaa

mi smo sinić vidjeli našu bebicu.Živhna je ,vrti se i okreće non stop na uzv.Kaže dr da je velika,teška je 250 gr.I......dečko je :Zaljubljen:

----------


## KLARA31

inaa :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## mirna26

inaa..a u kojem si tjednu ti točno?

----------


## inaa

> inaa..a u kojem si tjednu ti točno?


danas točno 18+0

----------


## miga24

Evo curke da se i ja malo javim. Preko vikenda sam doma, ostatak tjedna me čuvaju u bolnici. Beba je u redu i eto ulazimo za par dana u 17 tt, no buduća mama (iliti moja malenkost) i dalje povraća te gubi na težini. Bili smo na uzv-u prije nekih tjedan dana i to je sad već pravi mali bebe. Obožavam te dvije slikice koje sam onda dobila i stalno ih gledam. Ne znamo još spol jer su nogice prekrižene.Postala sam jaaaako umorna i mogla bih spavati po cijele dane. Buša je sve postojanija i počela me svrbiti na trenutke pa se trackam biobazom i bademovim uljem u strahu da mi se već sad ne pojave strije, a o grudima da ne govorim.Imam filing da ću se zaljepit facom u pod svako jutro kad ustajem iz kreveta koliko me te prednje tri izbočine povuku prema naprijed. :Laughing:  Pusa svima i čuvajte se!

----------


## inaa

miga 24,tako ti je i sa mojim grudima,mm me zove nives celzijus  :Laughing: 
sa mnom u bolnici je bila žena koja je isto tako povraćala do 17.tjedna,a beba joj je super napredovala,nakon 17.tt mučnine su se smanjile,nadam se da će ti uskoro biti bolje

----------


## mirna26

> danas točno 18+0


meni na 19+0 imao 315gr...meni se čini da je malo veći..al ok...isto dr veli da je sve u redu....joj kak je to sve catko...catko catko catko :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

> Evo curke da se i ja malo javim. Preko vikenda sam doma, ostatak tjedna me čuvaju u bolnici. Beba je u redu i eto ulazimo za par dana u 17 tt, no buduća mama (iliti moja malenkost) i dalje povraća te gubi na težini. Bili smo na uzv-u prije nekih tjedan dana i to je sad već pravi mali bebe. Obožavam te dvije slikice koje sam onda dobila i stalno ih gledam. Ne znamo još spol jer su nogice prekrižene.Postala sam jaaaako umorna i mogla bih spavati po cijele dane. Buša je sve postojanija i počela me svrbiti na trenutke pa se trackam biobazom i bademovim uljem u strahu da mi se već sad ne pojave strije, a o grudima da ne govorim.Imam filing da ću se zaljepit facom u pod svako jutro kad ustajem iz kreveta koliko me te prednje tri izbočine povuku prema naprijed. Pusa svima i čuvajte se!


*miga24* draga......želim ti uskoro prestanak mučnina....evo da te utješim..ja sam ih imala isto do 17tt..nedavno sam tek odlično...oko 2 tjedna mi je ok...a do tada sam jela vrlo male zalogaje češće jer mi se na sve dizao želudac....eto sada je sve u redu...držim fige da se uskoro osjećaš prekrasno i puna energije.......bez mučnina..

----------


## inaa

> meni na 19+0 imao 315gr...meni se čini da je malo veći..al ok...isto dr veli da je sve u redu....joj kak je to sve catko...catko catko catko


catko catko najcatkije :Smile: 
Mogu ti reći da je i tvoj dečko napredan.I meni je rekao da je to sve ok. Ja još ne mogu vjerovati da ćemo imati dijete,sve vidim,sretna sam, ali ne mogu da zamislim tu sreću da mi imamo našu bebu.Nakon 15 god braka :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mirna26

čak mi je dr rekla da je po njenom izračunu tada bio 18+4..nije mi to baš jasno al ok...

da..i ja sam sretna....isto tako ne mogu vjerovati da ćemo imati dijete..malog mišića...evo sad mi se opet plače...uh

----------


## crvenkapica77

miga  draga  moja, zar  je toliko lose sa tim mucninama  ,  meni je mama pricala  da je zavrsila  sa  mojim bratom u bolnici jer  je  non stop povracala  ,  ja  imam  mucnine toliko mi lose  bude   ali  ne povracam  , uh  mogu mislit kako je kad  toliko  povracas  , 
citajuci  te  na pocetku  prepala  sam se da nije nesto  gore , drzi se   :Heart: 

da vas pitam  , imam pojacani  zuti iscjedak u zadnje vrijeme    , vise  tamno  zuti  , jel moze biti to od  utrogestana  ?

----------


## mirna26

> da vas pitam , imam pojacani zuti iscjedak u zadnje vrijeme , vise tamno zuti , jel moze biti to od utrogestana ?


od utrića nije..oni su bijeli...može biti tamnija mokraća na ulošku..ovisno što piješ,jedeš i koliko piješ tekućine...ako malo piješ,urin je koncentriraniji...ako uzimaš neke vitaminčeke..čak u iscjedku može biti boja od tih tableta...tak je meni bilo(bilo je fluorescentno žuto kao i urin)....u najgorem slučaju infekcija....ali to moraš provjeriti brisevima..si radila briseve kontrolne na klamidiju i druge bakterije?

----------


## inaa

> od utrića nije..oni su bijeli...može biti tamnija mokraća na ulošku..ovisno što piješ,jedeš i koliko piješ tekućine...ako malo piješ,urin je koncentriraniji...ako uzimaš neke vitaminčeke..čak u iscjedku može biti boja od tih tableta...tak je meni bilo(bilo je fluorescentno žuto kao i urin)....u najgorem slučaju infekcija....ali to moraš provjeriti brisevima..si radila briseve kontrolne na klamidiju i druge bakterije?


Sada pi pade na pamet da sam zaboravila sinoć pitati dr trebam li opet raditi briseve,radila ih točno pred trudnoću bilo sve ok,sada nemam neki iscjedak,a urinokultura sterilna.Jeste li vi ponavljale briseve u trudnoći?

----------


## mirna26

ja sam ih ponovila sa 15tt...tako je rekla ginićka da napravim....i urinokulturu

----------


## crvenkapica77

slabo pijem ,  dodatne vitamnine  ne  pijem, brisevi rađeni  prije  godinu dana  ,  nitko mi  nije rekao  da trebam ponoviti,  pitala  jesam, nista me ne svrbi  ,  ne boli  ,   
mozda je jos u pitanju  ciscenje

----------


## KLARA31

crvenkapice iscjetki bijelkasti i žutkasti su normalni u trudnoći,tako je menio Š. rekao,a briseve mi je napravio opet sa 10tt,zbog smečkastih iscjedaka,pa da bude siguran,iako sa ih radila neposredno prije ulaska u postupak
na koliko si tt?

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja sam briseve radila  prije godinu dana  i papu isto  , trebam li  ponavljat ?
 danas  tocno  8+5 tt

----------


## nety

Čitam vas i mogu smao reći Hvala Bogu meni su mučnine nepoznanica 
2 puta sam svega dosad povracala i to zato kaj imam problema s kasljem pa me iziritiralo tako da je sve islo iz mene van a i kombinacija prezderavanje i kaslaj nije bas pasala :Cool: 
Netko je pitao za *ValaMalu* Još je u bolnici ali i ona i curka se drže To je najbitnije a i dobro je da su pod kontrolom :Klap:

----------


## inaa

to je odlična vijest nety,baš ti hvala,često mislim na nju,Bogu hvala da su dobro

----------


## prag

baš sam se pitala što nitko ne javi za valumalu...hvala Bogu guraju njih dvije..nety tnx na novosti, pozdravi je od mene ako se čujete!

----------


## nety

Ja imam vjeru u nju i malu jer curka je borac od prvog dana i apsolutno sa sigurna da ce sve biti bas kako treba
Ja idem tek u Petak na pregled i uzv ...sad me vec crveki pomalo muce ...nestrpljiva sam sad ide 4i tj da nisam bila na pregledu a ocu cuti kako mi je maleni Uvijek me nekako pred uzv kriza ulovi i nikak da docekam ali cim to obavim i cujem da je sve ok odahnem

----------


## mirna26

> ja sam briseve radila prije godinu dana i papu isto , trebam li ponavljat ?
> danas tocno 8+5 tt



uuu crvenkapo..ti si malo zakazala,ha?pa papa se ponavlja svakih godinud dana ali red je da ga napraviš sada u trudnoći,a briseve da ne govorim...možda nije toliko upitna klamidija,ali druge anaerobne bakterije svakako jesu jer su češće....(klamidija se mora isključiti da budeš 100% sigurna)...ajde to napravit..cccccc :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

ma čistiš se još i to je moguće..ali više tekućine pij svakako pa će i to brže nestati...

----------


## crvenkapica77

> uuu crvenkapo..ti si malo zakazala,ha?pa papa se ponavlja svakih godinud dana ali red je da ga napraviš sada u trudnoći,a briseve da ne govorim...možda nije toliko upitna klamidija,ali druge anaerobne bakterije svakako jesu jer su češće....(klamidija se mora isključiti da budeš 100% sigurna)...ajde to napravit..cccccc


dr. mi je rekao  da  briseve  ne trebam raditi prije  postupka  ,uvijek su mi uredni  bili, tako da ni nisam  ,  papu također,  
mozda  na  slij.  pregledu  budem  trazila  da mi naprave  iako kazu da ne treba  
zasto sam zakazala  ? sta me plasis - niti me sta boli, niti  svrbi,

----------


## mirna26

> ja sam briseve radila prije godinu dana i papu isto , trebam li ponavljat ?
> danas tocno 8+5 tt


pa čuj draga papa se ponavlja svake godine..ali sada u trudnoći bi mogla pogotovo..a bakterijske briseve da ne spominjem jer su u trudoći bakterije češće..one anaerobne pogotovo...
sigurno se još i čistiš ali svakako pij više tekućine da se brže očistiš..

----------


## mirna26

> dr. mi je rekao da briseve ne trebam raditi prije postupka ,uvijek su mi uredni bili, tako da ni nisam , papu također, 
> mozda na slij. pregledu budem trazila da mi naprave iako kazu da ne treba 
> zasto sam zakazala ? sta me plasis - niti me sta boli, niti svrbi,


a tebe uplašit...to je bar lako :Wink: ...ma šalim se....ma ne sekiraj se uopće..samo si to ponovi da budeš na miru da si čista...e sad ..neke curke su to ponavljale(bakterijske briseve)čak još jednom u trudnoći iako je nalaz bio na početku ok i to tamo pred kraj...nisam sigurna...ja ću barem zahjevati....ne znam zakaj doktori drukčije postupaju..ali logika ti nalaže da to ponoviš da nije neka bakterija koja bi radila problemčiće tipa streptokok,iliti e.coli...itd

ne treba te ništa svrbiti da imaš bakteriju a ni boliti..one ne svrbe..svrbe ti gljivice draga

----------


## mirna26

e ima još jedna stvar..ako se još uvijek čistiš onda ti dr neće raditi briseve dok to ne završi..najvjerojatnije ti iz tog raloga nije ni spominjao ni radio....
znam da doktori zbog tih bakterijica daju antibiotike...
da rezimiram...ne spominjem ti te briseve zbog tog tvog iscjetka već zbog toga jer je to rutinska pretraga u trudnoći...bakterije znaju raditi pobačaje u najgorem slučaju i iz tog razloga ih se svi žele riješiti...to je glavni razlog...da ih imamo..uglavnom uopće nit nismo svjesni....ali to ne znači automatski da ćemo imti pobačaj..puno ih žena ima,a da nema pri tome nikakvh problema...to je mjera predostrožnosti...

----------


## KLARA31

kupila sam kolijevku  :Very Happy: 
nisam mogla odolit kad sam je vidila,inače dugo je tražim,i na ebuy
nadam se da ću uspit stavit slikicu  :Smile: 
http://

----------


## patuljchica

Evo, draga Mare je već javila, ali i da se ja oglasim...
29.12.2011. u točno 11,00 na svijet je došla naša pikulica.  :Heart:  Odlučila je ipak da želi biti odmah beba za slikanje, pa se nije nikako htjela spustiti zbog čega se na kraju rodila na carski rez, nakon 8 sati trudova. I najljepša je mala manekenkica! Sad smo doma i mama i tata uživaju u svojoj ljepotici... 
Iako, da se ne lažemo - rez boli, oporavak je spor ali svakim danom očit, a upoznavanje, dojenje, presvlačenje i sve što ide u paketu iscpljuje nas maksimalno. Tako da kad princeza zaspi, i nas dvoje uglavnom padamo u nesvijest. Ali sve su to slatke muke koje smo godinama sanjali. :Zaljubljen: 
Drage cure svima vam želim uredne trudnoće i veseli susret sa svojim bebolinama!

----------


## đurđa76

Patuljchica,čestitam od srca i tebi i ponosnom tati na malenoj Matei,uživajte ,napokon ste zajedno

----------


## KLARA31

patuljchica čestitam!!! uživajte  :Smile:

----------


## prag

bravo patuljchice!!! uživajte u malenoj princezi!!!to s nespavanjem i umorom su slatke brige!

----------


## mirna26

> patuljchica čestitam!!! uživajte


potpisujem!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*patuljchice*, čestitam!

Nama je danas termin, a moja djevojčica se ne da van. U utorak opet ctg..

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Patuljčice čestitam od  :Heart:  uživajte u svojoj curki...samo nek ona bude živa i zdrava a sve ostalo se zaboravi!!!!

Lilly...izdrži još malo!!!

Joj ženske kako mene mlati ovo moje čudo od djeteta....imam žgaravicu cijeli dan, ne sjećam se da je ikada bilo ovako....ništa ne pomaže!!!!

----------


## mirna26

curke..koliko ste dobile kg do sada i da li su vam se kretale kile u drugom tromjesječju onako školski do 500 g po tjednu i najviše 2kg po mjesecu?koliko vam bebači imaju grama?mene strah da ne bi moja kilaža otišla predaleko..do sada 5kg dobila..:/

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

34 tt= 13 kg....solidno....super se rasporedilo...baš se i ne kuži gdje su no vidjet ćemo u veljači poslije poroda

----------


## mirna26

a beba?koliko gr?

----------


## nina70

*Patuljchice* još jednom čestitke tebi i tm, a maloj Matei iskrena dobrodošlica  :Klap:  :Heart: 

*Mia Lilly* probaj se praviti kao da ti nije termin  :Cool:  pa će tijelo samo odraditi svoje i prepoznati trenutak. Znam, reći ćeš da je lako meni pametovati  :Smile:  ali pokušaj.

----------


## artisan

jutro cure :Smile: 
meni je izbio ogroman herpes na usnici (inače ga imam), ne znam dal smijem šta stavljat na njega jel boli ko vrag, i odvratno izgleda. Imam doma one H. flastere za herpes, ali našla sam na netu da se treba posavjetovat s lječnikom u trudnoći, pa sad ne znam dal da ga stavim ili ne. Ako netko zna nešto pametnije molit ću za savjet.
Patuljcice cestitam, lijepo je čitati ovo. Uzivajte i dalje!

----------


## nina70

*Artisan* baš sam čitala nešto o 26 tt gdje se spominje herpes. Kažu da se u trudnoći često dešava na usni ili genitalijama, a usna je svakako puno bolja varijanta. Mislim da ti flaster ne bi trebao škoditi, ali ipak se savjetuj s tetom u apoteci ili s dr.

----------


## nata

patuljchice - čestitam od srca! 
Sada uživajte u slatkim brigama roditeljstva (točno znam kako ti/vam je) i čuvajte to svoje malo blago!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bugaboo

Patuljchice cestitam od srca :Very Happy: , a maloj Matei srdacna dobrodoslica :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sela

*Patuljchica* zelim ti uspjesan oporavak od CR i kao sto kaze Nata,cuvajte se ,mazite i pazite.Kao da je jucer
bilo kad si nas odusevila svojom praskom pricom(koja i dalje odusevljava i uvijek bude). :Heart:

----------


## prag

mirna to s kilažom smo već pisali u više navrata..sve je to individualno..
ja sam na zadnjem pregledu s 33 tt imala 7.5kg a beba 2,5kg..moj muž se brine da sam malo s kilažom a dr kaže da je idealno..a za bebu svaki put kaže da je iznad prosjeka bar 200gr..ja sam samo dobila stomak i kaže mi muž da sam kao one ruske lutke babuške  :Smile: )) mislim da tu i genetika igra ulogu jer mi je i mama tako malo dobila na kg a ja bila beba s 4kg..
da skratim, mislim da je bitno da je beba ok a naše kg gore dolje više manje..

p.s. i da kažem da meni još uvijek teško pada komentari ljudi, poznanika koji su ''zločasti''pa još me pitaju je li držim kakvu dijetu kad sam tako malo dobila..ma mislim stvarno..

----------


## KLARA31

> jutro cure
> meni je izbio ogroman herpes na usnici (inače ga imam), ne znam dal smijem šta stavljat na njega jel boli ko vrag, i odvratno izgleda. Imam doma one H. flastere za herpes, ali našla sam na netu da se treba posavjetovat s lječnikom u trudnoći, pa sad ne znam dal da ga stavim ili ne. Ako netko zna nešto pametnije molit ću za savjet.
> Patuljcice cestitam, lijepo je čitati ovo. Uzivajte i dalje!


ovo sam i ja pitala pred koji mj.,nisam ništa stavljala,strpila sam se i 10 dana je trebalo dok skro nestane.

25tt  +7kg, beba već 1kg; jedan mjesec sam dobila 4kg,a sad ovaj zadnji 1kg i nisam gladovala ali se nisam ni prejedala,i ja mrzim kad me pitaju al sam na dijeti,kad odbijem hranu u gostima...
napišite mi kolike su vaše bebe bile sa 25tt

----------


## Inesz

24+5 tt, procjenjena masa bebe je bila 740 g, danas 28+5 tt 1200 g. nadebljao se preko praznika.  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

moja curka na zadnjem pregledu 31+2 je imala malo više od 2000 g...e sad ćemo vidjeti za par dana kad budemo na kontroli koliko je napredovala!!!!

----------


## inaa

> kupila sam kolijevku 
> nisam mogla odolit kad sam je vidila,inače dugo je tražim,i na ebuy
> nadam se da ću uspit stavit slikicu 
> http://


predivna je Klara :Zaljubljen:

----------


## inaa

Patuljchica,čestitam,sve najbolje i bebici i roditeljima

Ja isto mislim da je individualana, najviše genetski uvjetovana,težina bebe,i da je najbitnije da je sve u redu.Ja sam 18+3 i dobila3.5 kg,a bebe na 18+0 bila 250 gr

----------


## Mia Lilly

> *Mia Lilly* probaj se praviti kao da ti nije termin  pa će tijelo samo odraditi svoje i prepoznati trenutak. Znam, reći ćeš da je lako meni pametovati  ali pokušaj.


Ne preostaje mi ništa drugo. Ni hodanje po stepenicama..
Mene zanima, cure koje ste rodile, da li su vam se bebe pred porod smirile? Moja kao da zadnjih tjedan dana sve manje lupka.
Osjećam je jako nisko. Ctg je uredan.

----------


## đurđa76

meni je frendica koja je nedavno rodila išla zadnjih tjedan dana i po dva puta na ctg upravo jer je cura bila full mirna,rodila dan nakon termina sve ok

----------


## mirna26

> ovo sam i ja pitala pred koji mj.,nisam ništa stavljala,strpila sam se i 10 dana je trebalo dok skro nestane.
> 
> 25tt +7kg, beba već 1kg; jedan mjesec sam dobila 4kg,a sad ovaj zadnji 1kg i nisam gladovala ali se nisam ni prejedala,i ja mrzim kad me pitaju al sam na dijeti,kad odbijem hranu u gostima...
> napišite mi kolike su vaše bebe bile sa 25tt



e to što si sad rekla mene brine..kad se dobije 2,3 ili 4 kg u kratko vrijeme cca u mjesec dana....al ne jedem niš posebno više nego prije..čak bih rekla i manje, više voća i povrća i variva..možda sam za blagdane poneki kolačić više...koju palačinkicu....pa nemre bit da se to tak brzo ulovilo...a otkad su mučnine prestale valjda sam sve nadoknadila..hihi...ma necu se sekirat....

----------


## mirna26

i još nekaj..osjetila ja sinoć kasno kad sam legla i smirila se svoje prve "balončiće"(doduše možda nisu prvi ali su prvi oni koje sam baš primjetila)....stavila sam ruku a ono izbočenje osjetila pod prstima kao balončić maleno cca 2 cm i kao da pukne..jedan pored drugoga..prvo jedan pa drugi..hihi..trajali svega pola sekunde do sekundu i onda kad je MM stavio ruku mali ko za inat prestao...joooj...catko.. :Smile:

----------


## sweety

> Evo, draga Mare je već javila, ali i da se ja oglasim...
> 29.12.2011. u točno 11,00 na svijet je došla naša pikulica.  Odlučila je ipak da želi biti odmah beba za slikanje, pa se nije nikako htjela spustiti zbog čega se na kraju rodila na carski rez, nakon 8 sati trudova. I najljepša je mala manekenkica! Sad smo doma i mama i tata uživaju u svojoj ljepotici... 
> Iako, da se ne lažemo - rez boli, oporavak je spor ali svakim danom očit, a upoznavanje, dojenje, presvlačenje i sve što ide u paketu iscpljuje nas maksimalno. Tako da kad princeza zaspi, i nas dvoje uglavnom padamo u nesvijest. Ali sve su to slatke muke koje smo godinama sanjali.
> Drage cure svima vam želim uredne trudnoće i veseli susret sa svojim bebolinama!



Čestitke roditeljima, Matea dobrodošla!  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## pirica

> Ne preostaje mi ništa drugo. Ni hodanje po stepenicama..
> Mene zanima, cure koje ste rodile, da li su vam se bebe pred porod smirile? Moja kao da zadnjih tjedan dana sve manje lupka.
> Osjećam je jako nisko. Ctg je uredan.


pa beba ti sad ima manje mjesta u buši zato ni ne može previše manevrirat, du nat vori

----------


## Mia Lilly

Tnx, cure.

----------


## alma_itd

Evo da se i ja konacno javim.U subotu ujutro sam uspjela konacno zaspati u 4h,a u pola 5 sam se probudila sa jakim krvarenjem.Dok sam trcala po kuci drzeci ulozak rukom i spremajuci se za bolnicu,MM sav pogubljen umjesto da trci ispred mene i sprema se,on je trcao iza mene sa krpom i brisao pod :Laughing: Nisam mogla ni mjeriti vrijeme za koje se ulosci''pune''(u bolnici mi rekli ako se za 30min napune tri uloska da dodjem),jer je to bilo konstantno krvarenje u tankom mlazu.U bolnici su me stavili na CTG koji je registrovao kontrakcije koje sam i ja osjetila(boli i ne svidja mi se :Sad: ),a kad sam zakukala kako boli kaze MM utjesno:''ne boli duso to su kontrakcije" Istjerala sam ga napolje.Onda su me prikljucili na tokolizu a krvarenje se na srecu smanjilo,jer se stvorio nekakav ugrusak na nekom mjestu gdje treba.Ostavili su me u bolnici 48h prikljucenu na onu pumpu sa tokolizom i 3 puta dnevno gledali na CTG.Trebala sam danas mozda i kuci,ali sam jutros u 2 dobila kontrakcije i to otprilike na 3 min,ali na srecu nisu bile jake.Odmah su zvali dr i dali su mi neke 2 kapsule da popijem,od kojih su se kontakcije smirile i kasnije jos jednu tabletu.Prestala sam sa tokolizom,ali sam nastavila sa tim tabletama,a sutra moj gin. ima sastanak sa neonatologom da vise sta ce dalje biti.Nadam se da ce mi produziti terapiju sa tabletama protiv kontrakcija(niko me ni ne smije vaginalno pregledati zbog placente i krvarenja) i da cu nekako izgurati do 36tt.Kad su jutros u 6 popustile kontrakcije onda je valjda i bebo odahnuo pa je ponovo provjeravao koliko mu je prostora ostalo ali u kecerskom stilu.Boli me i koza na stomaku a o misicima i unutrasnjim organima da ne govorim.Nemam pojma koliko cu jos ostati u bolnici,ali voljela bi da me zadrze sto duze moze,jer npr sinoc one kontrakcije koje sam osjetila bi ja kod kuce mozda pogresno protumacila pa ne bi bas zurila u bolnicu.Trebalo mi je sat vremena sinoc da skontam da to ipak nije obicna bol u ledjima jer se u talasila pojavljuje i da ''pritisnem alarm'' :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mojca

Alma, držim fige da ostanete 2u1 što dulje.  :Heart:  

Patuljčice, čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## artisan

alma držim fige da beba što duže ostane  kod mame ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

što se tiče mog herpesa na usnici jučer sam bila kod gin. pitat i rekao je da smijem stavljat flastere, eto ako nekom zatreba informacija  :Wink:

----------


## Charlie

*Alma* ~~~~~ da izdržite što dulje 2u1!
*Patuljchice* čestitam od srca!
*Artisan* hvala na info! I ja zimi često imam herpes, u prvoj trudnoći sam stavljala kaladont (dobro ga osuši) ili cink-oksid kremu. Herplex i slično nije preporučljivo.

----------


## mirna26

alma...držim ti fige da uspijete dogurati do 36tt..koliki ti je sada malecni?koliko gr?dosta je veliki koliko sam prošli put vidjela...pravi mali borac...

cure imam jedno pitanje...dal su vas bolile noge po noći..mene užasno čak toliko da ne mogu spavati duže do 5sati....samo lijevi i desni bok koristim ali boli za poludit..

----------


## alma_itd

Nakon konsultacija mog ginekologa i neonatologa odlucili su da trebam ostati jos 7 dana u bolnici jer je ovo sad najvaznija nedelja,a nakon toga ce me pratiti sa kontrolama nedeljnim.Ne pijem vise Adalat(protiv kontrakcija).Stomak mi se povremeno jako stegne,to su vjerovatno BH kontrakcije,ali nema sirenja prema ledjima,jutros CTG bio uredan.
*Mirna 26* i  ja sam imala takve bolove,pila sam Mg ali je na kraju nekako samo od sebe prestalo,imala sam osjecaj da me noge bole negdje u ''dubini'',a dan prije ovog velikog krvarenja sam imala uzasne bolove u preponama i ledjima,kad ustanem npr prvo malo odstojim i skupim snagu da napravim taj prvi korak koji je uzasno bolan.Mozda sam i tad imala kontrakcije koje su prouzrokovale krvarenje,a ja mislila da je to normalno.

----------


## nety

Mirna da mi nismo nešto u rodu :Cool: 
Men isto boli i to lijeva noga a da ne spominjem kako me klijesti Sve je to povezano s kicmom a kako ja nisam previse u movingu nego vise po doma tako me to i sve vise i vise muci
A da apsolutno spavanje ne spominjem Ako bu mi beba kad se rodi tako spavala kako ja sad zavrsiti cu u vrapcu Navece pred tv-om zaspem u hipu Kad se preselim u 3 u krevet ..nema sanse Jutros sma M docekala kad je došo iz noćne  :Laughing: ..ali sam uspjela još rundu od 8-11 30 Nikad u zivotu nisam spavala po danu osim ako nisam bila stvaaaarno ono mrtva Ritam mi je bio uju trci na posao pa trci da stignes na vlak pa doma trci da napravis rucak i navece kad bi zaspala ni top me nebi probudio Sad sam ko sova ..pol noci sam budna Nadam se da moja beba bude dobra i da ce cijelu noc spavati Ja mu stalno govorim ..mali moras biti dobar ...mama mora po noci spavati :Laughing:  tako da kad se rodi dazna sta mu je  :Grin: ciniti

----------


## mirna26

hihi...da biti ce da smo sve u rodu :Smile: ))....ma mislim da je to od stiskanja donje šuplje vene sa maternicom pa noge dobiju manje kisika pa zato i grče i bole....a da spavam manje to svakako..samo ja nemrem ni po danu od uzbuđenosti i viška energije...ti bar malo možeš...a kad me mali malo poškaklja tamo oko 22h,tek tad se uzbudim i ne bi zaspao nikako..baš sam uzbuđena sva :Smile: 
alma..ma ja mislim da su te tvoje kontrakcije normalne...zašto misliš da nisu?pa u tvojim tjednima je to puno češće, te BH...a sad ..druga je stvar što to tvoju placentu iritira i tjera ju na krvarenje...nemreš to izbjeć nikakao..ali miruj..miruj još cca 1 mjesec i evo te...ma to će za čas proć..

----------


## Sela

*Mirna* 
i  mene bole prepone,gornji dio nogu-u preponama(karlici) me probodu strijele  prvo s jedne pa druge strane nekoliko
puta na dan.Do sad sam dosta mirovala i lezala na boku tokom dana,ali noci su specijalna prica-em nesanica em legnem na lijevi bok-boli.
em krenem se na desni-boli desni kuk.Osjecam se kao rastimani klavir.Kao da imam muskulfiber  u misicima iznad koljena takodjer.To bi moglo biti
 zato sto sam pocela izlaziti iz kuce(a stepenica kao u prici,nema lifta a mi na 4.katu) ili pak povezano sa boli u karlici.
Imam utisak da me cijelu trudnocu do sad nesto boli.Bas sam mimoza.A interesantno je da koju god zenu da nesto o takvim bolovima
pitam,iako su recimo rodile prije dvije,tri godine,ni jedna se ne sjeca ikakvih bolova u trudnoci.
Glavni problem mi je nesanica.Preksinoc spavala od 23 do pola 3,sinoc do pola 4.Vrtim se s boka na bok,uguravam jastuk medju koljena
(reko mozda ce mi biti udobnije lezati na bokovima pa cu se opustiti i zaspati),ali uzalud.Danima unazad,ako i uspijem zaspati,obavezna su budjenja svaka 2 sata...
Ali sve su to slatke mukice.Meni trbuh i dalje mali-veli dr da je sve u redu i da  sam sretnica,nek samo bude manji.
Danas smo 19 tjedana i dalje ne osjecam ni mjehurice ni leptirice u trbuhu,buuu :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

joj alma draga   koji horor ti prolazis   ~~~~~~~~~drzi se   
kakvo blazeno stanje  kad se  9mj sikiramo

----------


## mirna26

> *Mirna* 
> i mene bole prepone,gornji dio nogu-u preponama(karlici) me probodu strijele prvo s jedne pa druge strane nekoliko
> puta na dan.Do sad sam dosta mirovala i lezala na boku tokom dana,ali noci su specijalna prica-em nesanica em legnem na lijevi bok-boli.
> em krenem se na desni-boli desni kuk.Osjecam se kao rastimani klavir.Kao da imam muskulfiber u misicima iznad koljena takodjer.To bi moglo biti
> zato sto sam pocela izlaziti iz kuce(a stepenica kao u prici,nema lifta a mi na 4.katu) ili pak povezano sa boli u karlici.
> Imam utisak da me cijelu trudnocu do sad nesto boli.Bas sam mimoza.A interesantno je da koju god zenu da nesto o takvim bolovima
> pitam,iako su recimo rodile prije dvije,tri godine,ni jedna se ne sjeca ikakvih bolova u trudnoci.
> Glavni problem mi je nesanica.Preksinoc spavala od 23 do pola 3,sinoc do pola 4.Vrtim se s boka na bok,uguravam jastuk medju koljena
> (reko mozda ce mi biti udobnije lezati na bokovima pa cu se opustiti i zaspati),ali uzalud.Danima unazad,ako i uspijem zaspati,obavezna su budjenja svaka 2 sata...
> ...



e baš to..sinoć sam pokušala sa jastukom između koljena,iza leđa,ispred trbuha ali šipak...isto se budim svakih 2 sata...pa onda sam gladna moram neš pojest..pa u wc..ma to je takvo maltretiranje da najradije ne bih ni išla spavat....ali to što ti veliš..slatke mukice..sad mi je lakše jer imate slične simptome pa čovjek lakše izdrži kad nas je više :Wink: ....ja sam 19+6 i osjetila sam bebu..mogu čak reći od prije 3 dana skoro svaki dan..sve su to još malecna pritiskanja..ali osjetim da jačaju...bit ce nam veselo uskoro pa se cure pripemite :Smile: )........polijećemo..hehe

----------


## Sela

Zaista je s jastukom medju koljenima drugaciji i bolji osjecaj tokom lezanja na boku,ali kad se netko vrti koliko se vrtim ja,jastuk je samo smetnja.
Uff,da,bas mi je drago da imam vas i mogu podijeliti sve ovo i saznati da nisam jedina. :Smile: 
Zene sa malom djecom koje ja poznajem sve boluju od amnezije. :Grin:

----------


## nina70

*Alma* nitko ne voli bit u bolnici ali je možda bolje da si pod njihovom kontrolom. Izdrži još malo, a onda ćeš imati nove slađe brige  :Love: 

Ja ne znam prepoznati te kontrakcije. Da li se tada i trbuh izobliči ili su te kvrge beba koja se meškolji? I da li je svako stvrdnjavanje trbuha kontrakcija? 
Mene su jučer boljele pepone i trbuh skroz nisko da sam jedva hodala, a i imala sam osjećaj da će mi beba ispast van. Danas me bole prepone i kukovi. A što se tiče nesanice s tim se borim već mjesec dana. Sretna sam kad odspavam u komadu do 5; inače se budim oko 2 ili 3 i ne znam što sa sobom. Zar mi je završilo ono veselo i hiper aktivno razdbolje? Ulazim u zadnje tromjesečje. Imam frendice koje bi sad brzo trebale rodit, ali mi se čine da su u boljoj kondiciji (doduše i mlađe su  :Grin: )

----------


## tina2701

> curke..koliko ste dobile kg do sada i da li su vam se kretale kile u drugom tromjesječju onako školski do 500 g po tjednu i najviše 2kg po mjesecu?koliko vam bebači imaju grama?mene strah da ne bi moja kilaža otišla predaleko..do sada 5kg dobila..:/


ja sam 18+2 i zasd sam 2 kg u plusu......ne znam koliko je beba...al osjetim je od 16 tt..

----------


## mirna26

*nina70...*ovo kaj si rekla da se probudiš i da ne znaš kaj bi sa sobom..hehe..to mi je tak smiješno..isto se i ja pitam u 2 ujutro..hehe..ali još sam u drugom tromjesječju...
*tina2701..
*svaka tebi čast..ja do 18+2 već 5kg nabacila...ali sve je otišlo u trbuh...nisam se uopće udebljala..možda 1kg..

----------


## tina2701

*Mirna26.*.da mene niije strah gestacijskog dijabetesa možda bi i ja bila malo opuštenija...ovak pazim šta jedem... (do 12 tt sam pila metformin..a sad više ne)

----------


## KLARA31

alma bolje da si u bolnici pa si pod stalnim nadzorom,bit će to sve u redu  :Smile:  
a kolika ti je bebica sada, na težinu mislim?

----------


## KLARA31

i to što te bolila prepona,to je zbog cirkulacije krvi, i mene to zna bolit toliko da šepam po kući a nekada se nemogu odmah ustat kad poželim,nego čekam da bol malo prođe,to nema veze sa kontrakcijama,ja ih nemam

----------


## mirna26

> *Mirna26.*.da mene niije strah gestacijskog dijabetesa možda bi i ja bila malo opuštenija...ovak pazim šta jedem... (do 12 tt sam pila metformin..a sad više ne)


nisam znala..trebaš reći.. :Wink: ..ali svejedno ti je kilaža baš ok!uz trud naravno....ja se recimo trudim ali ne baš koliko ti...razumijem te...samo ti ustraj...

----------


## tina2701

*Mirna.*.budem inače će me dr krknit  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

> alma bolje da si u bolnici pa si pod stalnim nadzorom,bit će to sve u redu  
> a kolika ti je bebica sada, na težinu mislim?


Nemam pojma koliko je sad narastao,u subotu su mi radili UZ ali su bili zauzeti sa gledanjem posteljice i krvarenja,pa ga nisu mjerili,a juce sam imala zakazanu kontrolu kod dr. na kojoj naravno nisam bila jer sam u bolnici.Rade mi samo CTG ovdje i mjere pritisak i temp.Neznam kad ce mi ponovo raditi UZ i mene bas zanima koliko je narastao.

----------


## mirna26

iskreno alma...po kilaži od prošli put je tvoj mali spreman za van...vjerojatno zato se doktori ne brinu kaj će ti ga na svijet donest malo ranije u 36tt..ak si sada skoro 33tt...za 3tjedna će već biti vanka i to pravi mali buco beban :Wink: ...ma sve će biti dobro

----------


## Mia Lilly

*alma*, nadam se da ćete izdržati još malo 2 u 1.

----------


## alma_itd

Prema racunanju mog dr. ja sutra ulazim u 32tt(ovdje na tickeru sam skoro 33tt,jer se obicno racuna od dana zadnje menstruacije,a moj dr. izgleda racuna od dana ET trodnevnog embrija,tako da je meni termin poroda po svim kalendarima koje nadjem ovdje na netu 24-25.02. a po mom dr.07.03. :Shock:  ) Oni smatraju da beba rodjena prije 32tt moze imati neke trajnije posljedice,a nakon 32tt je sve bolje i moze se ''popraviti''.Zbog toga su ovih narednih 7 dana na oprezu.Prije pola sata sam bila prikljucena na CTG i sve je bilo dobro,ali sam onda osjetila lagano stezanje u donjem dijelu stomaka(ja to inace cesto osjecam,ali sam uvijek kontala da se bebo malo pomjerio i sjeo mi na mjehur pa da osjetim pritisak koji onda popusti) i bas me zanimalo hoce li se sta na traci pokazati i pokazalo se da je to zapravo bila kontrakcija(svasta covjek nauci :Yes: ).Rekli su mi da ako opet u toku noci osjetim takvo stezanje da zovem,a da sutra to prijavim dr.kad dodje da me obidje.Neznam jel opasno ako se ima npr.po jedna kontrakcija u nekoliko sati,doduse kod mene je opasno zbog posteljice,ali ne bih da panicarim bez razloga.Ni babice nemaju pojma,s obzirom na moju dijagnozu koliko je to opasno.Nadam se da ce sve biti dobro.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Alma držim palceve da sve bude ok...evo moja curka koliko lupa mislim da šalje puse tvom bebanu  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

Evo da se javi najdeblja trudnica,sada smo na 54kg sto znaci da sam dobila 3kg u mjesec dana. 
Prvo da cestitam Patuljchici na prekrasnoj curki.
Alma nadam se da ces izdrzati jos 2u1.

Eto sta je mene jucer strefilo(odmah sam se sjetila nase Prag-nadam se da da ti se nije stucalo).
Lijepo vrijeme i odlucim malo prosetati. Krenem i odjednom bol u lijevom bubregu,pritisak jaci i jaci. Uf nije dobro,vracam se doma,preznojavanje,slabo. Ulovim se za stablo,rigoleto,ajme boli,jace i jace. Polako vidim da mi sve nestaje s ociju,cas crno pa bijelo pa zvijezdice. Onesvjestiti cu se. Legnem nekako(mislim da je dvoje ljudi proslo kraj mene) i molim mrvicu da malo popusti. Ma nemam pojma koliko sam tako polulezeci provela dok nije malo popustilo da se dignem i odem do kuce(nekih 200m). Sada malo osjetim lijevu stranu ali dobro je.

----------


## nety

Lasta to ti je sad za ubuduce pouka ..Nikamo sama Ako trebas prosetati uzmi nekog sa sobom Ja odem malo prosetati ali da pokucam u drvo nikakvih problema nisam nikad imala pa ja mogu i bez bodyguarda  :Smile:  Neispalti se riskirati ..rade budi doma na sigurnom Nisi lako ostala trudna pa da mahnes rukom samo Cuvaj se

----------


## Darkica

Ja sam 29 tjedan i dosad sam dobila 3 kg.

----------


## nina70

Ja 26+5 i dobila 6 kg, samo što ih ja ne vidim gdje su. Moje ogledalo šalje uljepšanu sliku  :Grin: 

*Lasto*, ti ležiš i nitko da ti pomogne? Stvarno smo postali ko Ameri.

Zar nitko ne zna pobliže opisat kako izgledaju te kontrakcije  :Crying or Very sad: ? Ja što god osjetim da se meškolji u trbuhu mislim da je bebač, ali očito nije. Eto i Alminog primjera.

----------


## Sela

Kod mene svakako mjere tezinu,jednom napisu s odjecom i obucom,drugi put oduzmu cca 1 kg i zapravo se ljutim na sebe sto ne pamtim
kad je bilo kako,ali mislim da sam od mjerenja u 10.mjesecu do danas dobila 2 kg s tim da sam i gubila tezinu zbog povracanja i dehidracije.
*Alma* neka bude sve dobro.Nisam bas pohvatala sve,ti imas placentu previu?
*Nina* dok sam lezala u bolnici,imala sam cimericu sa blizancima rodjenim na koncu u 32.tjednu.Zena je dosla na odjel zbog bezbolnih
pravilnih ritmicnih konrtrakcija koje su joj stvrdnjavale trbuh.14 dana su je drzali na tokolizi da joj smire kontrakcije,pila je i tablete
protiv lupanja srca jer od tokolize srce treperi kao ludo,ali na koncu nije izdrzala dulje od 32.tjedna.Dobro ,nije sad bitna ona,vec je bila
rijec o BH kontrakcijama koje iniciraju prave trudove ako su pravilne i ceste.Ako se jave tu i tamo i ne bole,nisu jos za zabrinjavati.
*Lasta* tvoj rigoleto uz drvo podsjeca i mene na moj,ali u mom slucaju bio je mrak i fuckalo mi se zivo sto me neki vide.
I da se opet javim  s novom vrstom boli.Presjeca me u grudima povremeno,kao struja,ne samo u bradavici vec negdje unutra.
Jel je to uobicajeno?Ne nalazim nigdje da se to spominje u trudnoci...

----------


## inaa

Sela to je normalno,i mene probada od početka,kaže moj dr da je to u redu.
A ja sam se noćas uplašila(kako kaže mirna teško je tebe uplašiti :Smile: )Mene uhvato neki grč u stomaku stegao mi se osobito desni dio donjeg stomaka.Malo me i bolilo stomak a leđa malo jače,pvraćala,a grč je trajao malo duže,nekih pola sata.Osjećala sam i lagani pritisak dole.Kada ležim na leđima i ispružim noge pogorša mi se,a kada legnem na bok manje je.Jutros je sve ok rekla bih. Da je trajalo duže išla bih u bolnicu,briga me ako bih ispala smiješna. U četvrtak sam mila na kontroli cerviks zatvoren,posteljica nije u nisko.Ne znam šta da mislim,sutra sam na pregledu u splitu kod moga mpo dr-a pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## kerolajn5

evo da se i ja javim nakon dugo vremena i da pozdravim sve buduće mame i vaše bebice,, ja sam jučer bila na uzv 23+6 ,naša cura je super ima 800g sve mjere odgovaraju 25tom tjednu,od 18tog tjedna osjetimo lupkanje ..sad su to već pravi mali udarci. :Smile: ) Par dana sam imala problema sa spavanjem bolila me leđa,pa nepaše jedan bok,pa ni drugi..al sve u svemu nemam nekih poteškoća i nadam se da će tako ostati  do kraja :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

> Sela to je normalno,i mene probada od početka,kaže moj dr da je to u redu.
> A ja sam se noćas uplašila(kako kaže mirna teško je tebe uplašiti)Mene uhvato neki grč u stomaku stegao mi se osobito desni dio donjeg stomaka.Malo me i bolilo stomak a leđa malo jače,pvraćala,a grč je trajao malo duže,nekih pola sata.Osjećala sam i lagani pritisak dole.Kada ležim na leđima i ispružim noge pogorša mi se,a kada legnem na bok manje je.Jutros je sve ok rekla bih. Da je trajalo duže išla bih u bolnicu,briga me ako bih ispala smiješna. U četvrtak sam mila na kontroli cerviks zatvoren,posteljica nije u nisko.Ne znam šta da mislim,sutra sam na pregledu u splitu kod moga mpo dr-a pa ćemo vidjeti.


meni to sve nakako na te vražje kontrakcije koje su dost česte i rekla bih normalne samo različiti smo pa se različito i manifestiraju...

----------


## inaa

Mirna, i ja mislim da je to i nadam se samo da neće biti česte pa neće biti problema

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam jutros zaspala u pola 7.Opet kontrakcije,pa nemogu da nadju srce iako stomak poskakuje i na srecu vidi se da je beban ziv,ali valjda im treba i taj zapis srcane akcije ali u nekom kontinuitetu.A oni samo sto prikace onu elektrodu i odu bebo se zarola na drugi kraj stomaka i sjedi tamo.Sve su se one babice izredale nocas pokusavajuci da ga nadju,a meni su ledja otpadala na momente jer kad mi naidje taj grc osjecaj je prvo treperenja,pa onda trnjenja koji ide prema ledjima i u jednom trenutku toliko osjetim svoj puls u stomaku i ledjima da mislim da cu puknuti.Dobila sam opet Adalat i neke tople jastuke da stavim na ledja,tako da sam konacno zaspala.Danas su se kontrakcije smirile ali se opet igramo skrivaca pa sam bila prikopcana na monitor sat vremena.Vidim da sve mi ovdje generalno imamo problem sa nesanicom,ali eto prije par dana sam imala cimerku ovdje u sobi 34tt,spava od 12 navece do 8 ujutro,bez da i jednom ode na WC,doruckuje u 8 i onda opet hrce do 11,dolazilo mi je da je zadavim od muke :Evil or Very Mad:  
*Sela* kod mene je placenta previa.

----------


## Sezen

bok svima,

već vas duže vrijeme pratim na ovom podforumu,ali eto nikako da se javim. zapravo sam čekala da prođe koji

tjedan da budem sigurna.

danas 13+3 i upravo sam se vratila sa uzv-a,sa bebicom je sve u redu,ja sam malo anemična

i imam bakterije u mokraći pa moram raditi urinokulturu.udebljala sam se 1,5 kg.

ispočetka sam imala hematom i užasne mučnine,čak sam i pala na ledu,sada kada je to prošlo počele su muke

sa hemeroidima,a valjda će i to proći.možda ima tko kakav savjet za prehranu.od krema sam nabavila sve

moguće koje smijem koristiti.

----------


## lasta

Draga Nina normalno da nitko ne pomaze(ma ne bi ni ja kada bi vidjela da zena prica sa drvetom :Laughing: ).

Nety  :Kiss:  ali nemamo situaciju da svi mozemo imati nekoga tko ce  nas pratiti do ducana. Ma nije to nista,tek je pocelo jos nas toga ceka. Beba se pokusala okrenuti na glavicu ali je zapela-nema bas kod mene prostora za manevar. 
Sve su to slatke price koje cemo pricati jednog dana.

----------


## lasta

Sezen dobrodosla

----------


## prag

> Evo da se javi najdeblja trudnica,sada smo na 54kg sto znaci da sam dobila 3kg u mjesec dana. 
> Prvo da cestitam Patuljchici na prekrasnoj curki.
> Alma nadam se da ces izdrzati jos 2u1.
> 
> Eto sta je mene jucer strefilo(odmah sam se sjetila nase Prag-nadam se da da ti se nije stucalo).
> Lijepo vrijeme i odlucim malo prosetati. Krenem i odjednom bol u lijevom bubregu,pritisak jaci i jaci. Uf nije dobro,vracam se doma,preznojavanje,slabo. Ulovim se za stablo,rigoleto,ajme boli,jace i jace. Polako vidim da mi sve nestaje s ociju,cas crno pa bijelo pa zvijezdice. Onesvjestiti cu se. Legnem nekako(mislim da je dvoje ljudi proslo kraj mene) i molim mrvicu da malo popusti. Ma nemam pojma koliko sam tako polulezeci provela dok nije malo popustilo da se dignem i odem do kuce(nekih 200m). Sada malo osjetim lijevu stranu ali dobro je.


joj lasta draga, nadam se da nije u pitanju bubreg..ako ti potraje povraćanje i bol nemoj čekati, nek ti dr napravi pretrage ne samo urina već urinokulturu jer je još bitnija za dijagnozu..mene su zavukli 4-5 dana jer su govorili da povraćam od želudca a da me boli od povraćanja..držim ipak fige da to nije u tebe u pitanju. možda je bebica taj tren se namjestila u nezgodan položaj..p.s. ja kad osjetim da me negdje pritisne posebno i da mi smeta legnem na suprotnu stranu da je izbacim iz ravnoteže i bude bolje  :Smile: ))

----------


## prag

> bok svima,
> 
> već vas duže vrijeme pratim na ovom podforumu,ali eto nikako da se javim. zapravo sam čekala da prođe koji
> 
> tjedan da budem sigurna.
> 
> danas 13+3 i upravo sam se vratila sa uzv-a,sa bebicom je sve u redu,ja sam malo anemična
> 
> i imam bakterije u mokraći pa moram raditi urinokulturu.udebljala sam se 1,5 kg.
> ...


Sezen , najprije dobrodošla u naš mali svijet MPO trudnica!!!
pokušati ću ti pomoći...
ja sam isto bila anemična od početka trudnoće i dr mi je odmah uključio Ferrum lek tablete za žvakanje 100 mg 2x1, dobro se podnose, i jako su mi digli željezo pa više nisam anemična ali dr kaže da ipak pijem do kraja trudnoće...osim toga ja koristim i prirodni način za dizanje željeza a to je cvekla u svim oblicima..volim je skuhati pa jesti na salatu a imam i recept ( 1 kg cvekle, 1 kg mrkve, 1 kg kiselih jabuka i šećera po potrebi, ovo troje dobro oprati, ne guliti već s korom naribati na ribež i pomješati s šećerom i ostaviti da prenoći, nakon toga vidjeti ćeš da će biti puno ukusnog soka kojeg možeš samog piti kad procijediš ili kao ja jesti kašikom cijeli sadržaj..jako ukusno i korisno za željezo..)

što se tiče bakterija, to moraš definitivno raditi urinokulturu pa kad se ustanovi koja je bak u pitanju dr će ti dati antibiotik koji se smije u trudnoći..a za bakterije nije loše piti što više čaja od brusnice i jesti sušene brusnice..

što se tiče hematoma, pretpostavljam da te je prepalo krvarenje ali evo dosta nas je to prošlo u trudnoći s početka i sve je dobro završilo..

što se tiče hemeroida ja isto imam problema pa sam dosta surfala po netu savjete pa ću ti neke izdvojiti..
  - tuširati sa skroz mlakom, skoro hladnom vodom, dobro do suhog obrisati ali ne trljati, nego tapkati ručnikom
- mazati Hemopropinom, Faktu
-mazati svinjskom neposoljenom masti, nevenovom masti
- mazati s dječijom pastom JGL
-kapsule Pilex
- izbaciti kruh i pečene proizvode, povećati unos cjelovitih žitarica i povrća, piti više vode. Ne bi bilo loše smanjiti meso
- deci malsinovog ulja zagrijati, al paziti da ne zakipi. u njega staviti jednu žlicu kamilice u cvijetu i pustiti da se ohladi. procjediti, komadić vate natupiti u tome i stavljati ko oblog na hemeroide

----------


## prag

> Alma držim palceve da sve bude ok...evo moja curka koliko lupa mislim da šalje puse tvom bebanu


Iva Mia, evo nam se bliži termin, vidim da je i tvoja curica aktivna..ja sam čitala da beba od 32 tt se slabije javlja jer nema mjesta za pokrete ali ova moja kao i tvoja vidim, kao da je karataš pa lupa li lupa po cijele dane..čak sam zadnji put pitala dr je li to normalno da djete toliko lupa, a on kaže, nek samo lupa, bolje da lupa  :Smile: )))

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Prag, ova luduje...imam osjećaj da ću eksplodirati...ubija mi trbuh...kao da će izaći na pupak...mi smo u petak na pregledu pa cemo vidjeti sto dr.kaže...lagano sam spremna na druženje 1:1...a opet mislim sto duže to bolje..a mislim da smo s prostorom dosta ograniceni no kako bude

----------


## prag

> Prag, ova luduje...imam osjećaj da ću eksplodirati...ubija mi trbuh...kao da će izaći na pupak...mi smo u petak na pregledu pa cemo vidjeti sto dr.kaže...lagano sam spremna na druženje 1:1...a opet mislim sto duže to bolje..a mislim da smo s prostorom dosta ograniceni no kako bude


ma moja isto tako, samo je prije lupala oko 20 h pa do 24h, a sad po cijele dane zadnjih mjesec..i već na zadnjem pregledu je bila s glavicom prema dolje i sad imam osječaj da ''buši'' prolaz..sutra smo u dr pa ćemo vidjeti je li mala to nestrpljiva pa joj se žuri van ili će čekati termin ..i ja kažem što dulje to bolje ali isto sam sve spremila ka da će sutra  :Smile: ))

----------


## mirna26

> Evo da se javi najdeblja trudnica,sada smo na 54kg sto znaci da sam dobila 3kg u mjesec dana. 
> Prvo da cestitam Patuljchici na prekrasnoj curki.
> Alma nadam se da ces izdrzati jos 2u1.
> 
> Eto sta je mene jucer strefilo(odmah sam se sjetila nase Prag-nadam se da da ti se nije stucalo).
> Lijepo vrijeme i odlucim malo prosetati. Krenem i odjednom bol u lijevom bubregu,pritisak jaci i jaci. Uf nije dobro,vracam se doma,preznojavanje,slabo. Ulovim se za stablo,rigoleto,ajme boli,jace i jace. Polako vidim da mi sve nestaje s ociju,cas crno pa bijelo pa zvijezdice. Onesvjestiti cu se. Legnem nekako(mislim da je dvoje ljudi proslo kraj mene) i molim mrvicu da malo popusti. Ma nemam pojma koliko sam tako polulezeci provela dok nije malo popustilo da se dignem i odem do kuce(nekih 200m). Sada malo osjetim lijevu stranu ali dobro je.


lasta nemoj se ljutit al kad ti to pričaš..ja umrem se smijat..oprosti znam da nije situacija da ti se smijem ali zamišljam te onak smotanu pa umrem od smijeha...poznata mi je ta situacija sa bubregom...to je bilo mojoj frendici zbog pritiska bebice pa joj se desilo proširenje bubrežne nakapnice zbog pritiska maternice...slušaj..ako opet osjetiš slično nemoj čekati nego se javi na hitnu...ultrazvukom će ti internist pogledati bubreg i može se vidjeti da li se urin zadržava iznad pritiska...to je akutno opasno stanje...nemoj zanemarit

----------


## mirna26

> bok svima,
> 
> već vas duže vrijeme pratim na ovom podforumu,ali eto nikako da se javim. zapravo sam čekala da prođe koji
> 
> tjedan da budem sigurna.
> 
> 
> 
> danas 13+3 i upravo sam se vratila sa uzv-a,sa bebicom je sve u redu,ja sam malo anemična
> ...


sezen..dobrodošla nam ti.....
hemoroidi veliš,ha?hehe....eeee da.....prehrana: kompot od šljiva ako slučajno imaš zatvor jer ce to hemoroide užasno pogoršati..kuhano,juhe,ne previše suhoparno jest,više variva,,ne više od 1 kave na dan,ne pušit ne pit :Wink: , pij dosta tekućine,jedi mekinje sa jogurtom ili mlijekom..jedi dosta vlakana tipa salate,cijela naranča,vitamin c(limunade)...ne slano previše,ne ljuto ne papreno, ne kuhana jaja, jedi kruškice....i slično. faktu mast mi je nabolja za mazanje..odmah prođe

----------


## Sezen

cure drage hvala vam na savjetima.

uglavnom sve to koristim,a što se prehrane tiče ionako sve volim lešo(dalmatinka),ali eto

kako sam na početku nekoliko tjedana morala mirovati,a uz to imala mučnine i gubitak

apetita počela je neredovita probava i ponovo se aktivirali hemići koje sam dobila pri porodu 

svog sina prije 11 godina.

poznate su mi te vaše slatke muke sa udarcima,moj sinčić me tako udarao u rebra da sam bila uvjerena

da je nešto slomljeno,a poslije se pokazalo da je to dijete aktivno i jako voli pokret.trenutno je na treningu

nogometa,a nakon toga ga vozim na bazen :Smile:  .nije to ni loše kada vidim koliko su druga djeca pred kompom 

i tv-om.

----------


## crvenkapica77

sezen dobro dosla

jel se smije piti caj list od brusnice u trudnoci , muz kupio list umjesto plod
jako je  gorko  i ruzno

----------


## alma_itd

Ja znam da se smije piti caj od brusnice u trudnoci,ali od ploda brusnice,moze se jesti i onako susena,a za list nisam cula,neznam za sta je on dobar,za plod znam da je dobar protiv Eserihije.

----------


## mirna26

da....nisam za list uopće sigurna dal ima kakve koristi...jer u plodu se nalazi tvar koja onemogućuje bakteriju da se veže za epitel....ja iskreno ne bi list....ali treba malo prostudirati.,.nisam sigurna dal može i štetiti bebi...

----------


## nina70

*Alma*, baš nisi imala sreće s cimericom, ali svaka joj čast na spokojnom spavanju  :Grin:  Potpuno te razumijem jer i moj cimer (čitaj: md) hrče kraj mene ko medo dok ja brojim ovčice i još mi ujutro kaže da se nije naspavao....i bez problema još popodne malo odmori, a zaspi prije nego mu glava padne na jastuk  :Evil or Very Mad:  Prestrašno!

*Sezen*, svakako biš trebala uzimati željezo. Ja nisam bila anemična ali mi je negdje od 20 tt dr prepisao željezo (Heferol - ide na recept). Teško da ćeš ga kroz prehranu imati dovoljno za sebe i bebu osim ako si ne radiš dodatne pripravke kao Prag (ja sam prelijena za to  :Embarassed:  ) Hemeroidi su ti vjerovatno došli od naprezanja zbog neredovite stolice (mislim da smo se sve mučile s tim problemom), međutim od kad pijem ovaj Heferol nemam nikakvih problema, dapače  :Grin:

----------


## mirna26

> *Sezen*, svakako biš trebala uzimati željezo. Ja nisam bila anemična ali mi je negdje od 20 tt dr prepisao željezo (Heferol - ide na recept). Teško da ćeš ga kroz prehranu imati dovoljno za sebe i bebu osim ako si ne radiš dodatne pripravke kao Prag (ja sam prelijena za to  ) Hemeroidi su ti vjerovatno došli od naprezanja zbog neredovite stolice (mislim da smo se sve mučile s tim problemom), međutim od kad pijem ovaj Heferol nemam nikakvih problema, dapače



e oprez nina 70...ne znam kak na koga djeluje heferol ali inače ti pripravci željeza zatvaraju stolicu i postane užasno tvrda...da ne mislite obratno....kažem ne znam za heferol...

----------


## nina70

*mirna26*, kod mene je baš obrnuti slučaj  :Smile:  Stolica ko u bebe  :Grin:   Ali, naravno da se ništa ne uzima na svoju ruku nego uz preporuku liječnika.

----------


## mirna26

i još nešto....koliko god da se trudiš trudnice će imati niži hemoglobin i željezo jer je to gotovo fiziološki....razrjeđuje se krv pošto se povećava količina ukupne krvi te se ne stigne u dovoljnoj mjeri proizvesti hemoglobina koji nosi željezo pa moramo uzimati nekaj na recept od pripravaka željeza da induciramo nastanak hemoglobina i usput napunimo rezerve željezom(najmanje 200mg željeza na  dan za trudnice)...oćeš nećeš...ja još nisam srela neku koja nema manjak u trudnoći..možda 1 na 50...ja uzimam ali stolica je sada ko kamen pa jedem šljive i bude mi lakše ...i to puno lakše vjerujte

----------


## mirna26

> *mirna26*, kod mene je baš obrnuti slučaj  Stolica ko u bebe  Ali, naravno da se ništa ne uzima na svoju ruku nego uz preporuku liječnika.


ma dobro..neće ti nitko ni dati u apoteci ako nemaš recept i blagoslov liječnika te prave pripravke željeza sa većom dozom..možeš kupit na svoju ruku samo one sa manjom dozom od 20takmg a to žali bože para jer ko da nisi ništa uzeo...treba zaista uzet na recept nešto što bog zapovijeda...i to najmanje 200mg/dan pa i čak onda iako nemaš anemiju na nalazu(manjak željeza i hemoglobina)....nećeš pogriješiti

----------


## Charlie

Ja u prvoj trudnoći nisam imala nisko željezo, a inače imam, povezala sam to s izostankom menstruacija. Nisam pila ništa.
I ovaj put su mi krvni nalazi OK, u biti na donjoj granici, ali doktor kaže da je to normalno. 
*Mirna* zašto bi trebalo piti željezo u svakom slučaju?

----------


## dagnja

Ciao cure, evo da vam se i ja malo pridružim. :Smile:  Ovdje se preporuča uzimati željezo svim trudnicama od 10.tjedna neovisno o krvnoj slici. Kako je moj dr.meni objasnio tijelo ima zalihu željeza koja kada jednom bude potrošena treba jako, jako puno da se ponovno nadomiri pa je u većini slučajeva kasno počinjati sa željezom jednom kada se pokaže da manjka u krvi. Preporučena doza je oko 60 mg. I ja sam čula da pripravci sa željezom hoće stvarati problema s probavom u vidu zatvora i iskreno me to brine jer uskoro počinjem korisiti ga, a već sad imam jako rijetke stolice i baš se mučim, a sve sam već probala i ništa ne pomaže. :Sad:

----------


## mirna26

šljive draga...šljive..ja jedem suhe šljive i u kompotu...samo naprijed (ZA ZATVOR STOLICE) :Smile: ))

Charlie....evo dagnja ti je odgovorila......inače ne govore svi doktori jednako...ali svuda u modernom svijetu, koji mi očito nismo, se propagira sa strane liječnika uzimanje pripravka željeza jer od viška glava ne boli a od manjka itekako :Wink: ...beba uglavnom iscrpi sve zalihe pa mami fali...ali može se desiti da i bebi prifali...pa zakaj bi se do toga doveli ako možemo prevenirati?kažem,od viška glava ne boli,nemre ti se ništa desiti....
bolovi u nogama se dešavaju također od manjka željeza ili hemoglobina jer samim time se smanjuje i kisik u krvi.

----------


## dagnja

Hvala na savjetu Mirna! Jedem stvarno puno voća i povrća, pijem jogurt skoro svaki dan i trpam se šljivama i smokvama i ništa. Čak sam dobila neki prirodni pripravak bogat vlaknima - ništa. A prije trudnoće nikakvih problema nikada. Ne znam stvarno što ću, nadam se da će se ipak popraviti.

----------


## sara38

*Dagnja* dobar ti je sirup od smokve i šljive namijenjen za trudnice (bez bolnih grčeva), ima ga u ljekarnama.

----------


## frka

nizak hemoglobin i nisko zeljezo nisu jedno te isto. u trudnoci je pad hemoglobina (naravno, ne drastican pad) sasvim normalna stvar jer se povecava volumen krvi tako da se tu ne radi o stvarnoj anemiji i to ne znaci nuzno da je trudnici potreban pripravak zeljeza. zeljezo moze biti u redu bez obzira na nizak hemoglobin.

imate na rodi masu tekstova i tema o tome... kao i o hemeroidima, cajevima,...

----------


## dagnja

> *Dagnja* dobar ti je sirup od smokve i šljive namijenjen za trudnice (bez bolnih grčeva), ima ga u ljekarnama.


Hvala Sara38, čula sam za taj sirup. Od idućeg tjedna sam u Hr. pa ću si ga uzeti da probam može li mi barem malo pomoći.

----------


## mirna26

> nizak hemoglobin i nisko zeljezo nisu jedno te isto. u trudnoci je pad hemoglobina (naravno, ne drastican pad) sasvim normalna stvar jer se povecava volumen krvi tako da se tu ne radi o stvarnoj anemiji i to ne znaci nuzno da je trudnici potreban pripravak zeljeza. zeljezo moze biti u redu bez obzira na nizak hemoglobin.
> 
> imate na rodi masu tekstova i tema o tome... kao i o hemeroidima, cajevima,...



*frka*...nitko nije rekao da je to jedno te isto ali se isto tretira...jer željezo inducira stvaranje hemoglobina koji na kraju veže željezo....i ispravit cu te....niži hemoglobin se uvijek liječi pripravcima željeza dok hemoglobin ispod 75 se čak liječi transfuzijama.ne čitam članke već imam doktora kod kuće pa znam!

----------


## mirna26

niži hemoglobin u trudnoći je rezultat hemodilucije ali ima žena kojima je hemoglobin u redu...i mi ne možemo čekati da se pad nastavlja..kad tad ce se i željezo početi snižavati

----------


## mirna26

zanima me kaj nosi *miga24*(mislim na spol)...ili sam ja smotana tu novost preskočila?...pošto je obećala da će javiti čim se ukaže prilika..ja čekam i čekam :Wink:

----------


## frka

Mirna, nemas me sto ispravljati jer nisam nista krivo rekla... znam da se isto tretira, ali ponavljam - kod trudnica se tu ne radi o STVARNOJ ANEMIJI nego samo o "razrjedjivan ju" krvi uslijed povecanja volumena krvi. Tj. nizak hemoglobin je samo prividno stanje i nije potreban dodatak zeljeza. To se naravno ne odnosi na sve trudnice...

----------


## mirna26

ok...ti onda nemoj uzimat ja hoću.to ti je tako.kaj ćeš.onda su doktori ludi kaj odmah svima daju željezo pogotovo onim trudnicama koje imaju i željezo i hemoglobin sasvim uvredu ali im daju preventivno.ti kao da ne čitaš kaj ja pišem.nije stvarna anemija odnosno nije apsolutna anemija već relativna anemija...ali je svejedno anemija...jer kad tad ce se početi snižavati i željezo  pošto bebolina traži i crpi...kod nekih neće uopće jer genetski imaju veće zalihe željeza i bolju pričuvu ali to je rijetkost...dakle....većina ce uzimati željezo..a samo nekolicina neće....

----------


## frka

ma no frks, stara ~ tvoj konj ocito uvijek mora biti jaci  :Cool:

----------


## mirna26

nisam znala da se natječeš......očito ti je problem kad netko ima drukčije mišljenje....
ja to vidim tako da ti imaš svoje mišljenje a ja svoje...i gotovo.kaj se tu više ima reći.nek si svatko kroji sudbinu kak želi i nek si uzme ili ne uzme željezo..meni sasvim svejedno..ja samo kažem da bih ga uzimala jer mi je ta bolja opcija nego da ne uzimam.....samo mi je čudno da ti imaš 100% pravo,a 100 doktora nema pravo.malo čudna konstatacija.

----------


## andream

mirna, pls smanji malo tenzije.... nemoj da mi opet tlak raste, taman sam ga dovela u red  :Cool:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Ja neću ni ići kod dr. samo pitam mirnu 26, odoh otkazati sutrašnji pregled.....kratka opaska na uzimanje vitamina; pa te i željeza između ostalog meni niti jedan dr.nije ništa preporučio...nego sam se sama informirala i odabrala

----------


## medeni

Drage moje i moji,
nisam aktivna na forumu neko vrijeme ali vas pratim i veselim se i tugujem s vama.Mozak mi je pravi trudnički, uljenio se :Smile: .iskrene čestitke novim mamama i tatama, novim trudnicama a ostalima puno snage i ljubavi.Mi smo u 21.tt, jučer saznali da nosim curicu :Zaljubljen: , koja je na ultrazvuku zijevala i mi smo se trenutno zaljubili u to slatko stvorenje.Ima 425 gr, dr. kaže taman, ni premalo ni previše.Slijedeći put 3d, jedva čekamo.
Poljupci potpore svima!

----------


## Darkica

Ja sam u 29tt i nikada nisam uzimala željezo...bilo mi je u redu na početku trudnoće i evo, današnji rezultati opet potvrđuju da mi je Fe super...pa ne vidim smisla uzimati ga...jer ni previše nije dobro...

Potpisujem andream....tenzije definitivno treba smanjiti...
I mala opaska: ja sam se već pogubila u nekim postovima na ovoj temi...
I pitanjce: zna li koja išta o hop???

----------


## Darkica

> Drage moje i moji,
> nisam aktivna na forumu neko vrijeme ali vas pratim i veselim se i tugujem s vama.Mozak mi je pravi trudnički, uljenio se.iskrene čestitke novim mamama i tatama, novim trudnicama a ostalima puno snage i ljubavi.Mi smo u 21.tt, jučer saznali da nosim curicu, koja je na ultrazvuku zijevala i mi smo se trenutno zaljubili u to slatko stvorenje.Ima 425 gr, dr. kaže taman, ni premalo ni previše.Slijedeći put 3d, jedva čekamo.
> Poljupci potpore svima!


Super za ultrazvuk i vašu zijevalicu :Smile:  I mi čekamo curicu...

----------


## medeni

Šta se tiče priče o uzimanju dodatka željeza, meni je dr. rekao da će sada na polovici trudnoće nakon KKS  odlučiti trebam li uzimati željezo.Za sada samo prenatal i naravno odgovarajuća prehrana.

----------


## medeni

*Darkice*, poljupci tvojoj curici :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

> Drage moje i moji,
> nisam aktivna na forumu neko vrijeme ali vas pratim i veselim se i tugujem s vama.Mozak mi je pravi trudnički, uljenio se.iskrene čestitke novim mamama i tatama, novim trudnicama a ostalima puno snage i ljubavi.Mi smo u 21.tt, jučer saznali da nosim curicu, koja je na ultrazvuku zijevala i mi smo se trenutno zaljubili u to slatko stvorenje.Ima 425 gr, dr. kaže taman, ni premalo ni previše.Slijedeći put 3d, jedva čekamo.
> Poljupci potpore svima!



ej a reci mi taj 3d ideš privatno?

----------


## medeni

Mirna26, da idem privatno na 3d

----------


## Darkica

> *Darkice*, poljupci tvojoj curici


I tvojoj maloj zijevalici! Moja voli mahati nogicama i češkati nosić! :Smile:

----------


## medeni

Darkice, predivni su ti slatki pokreti.Muž prvi put bio na ultr. i taman uhvatio taj trenutak, do sada najzanimljiviji, kao da je malena znala da tata gleda jer je do sada spavala na ultr.

----------


## mirna26

> mirna, pls smanji malo tenzije.... nemoj da mi opet tlak raste, taman sam ga dovela u red


o izvini onda :Wink: ......ma ja se zanesem...mene ti zapravo nije briga kaj ce  ko radit sa sobom...ja samo velim kaj cu ja sa sobom i a to da sam susrela puno ovakvih mišljenja...ma ima nas 100 različitih teško je to sve pojednostaviti i staviti u isti koš..dakle no sikiriki!!!! :Wink: .....

----------


## Charlie

*medeni* čestitke na curičici!
*andream* vi još uvijek uspijevate odolijevati a da ne saznate spol? Termin se bliži...a vidim ti još skroz aktivna, super i sretno!

P.S. Ni meni dr. nije preproučio željezo (za sada) ali je rekao obavezno folnu i to uzimam još od ET, a nakon 12. tjedana prelazim na neke trudničke mulitvitamine (iako imam neke sumnje u njihovu učinkovitost tj. absorpciju u odnosu na one iz hrane ali neka se neđu).

----------


## mirna26

> *medeni* čestitke na curičici!
> *andream* vi još uvijek uspijevate odolijevati a da ne saznate spol? Termin se bliži...a vidim ti još skroz aktivna, super i sretno!
> 
> P.S. Ni meni dr. nije preproučio željezo (za sada) ali je rekao obavezno folnu i to uzimam još od ET, a nakon 12. tjedana prelazim na neke trudničke mulitvitamine (iako imam neke sumnje u njihovu učinkovitost tj. absorpciju u odnosu na one iz hrane ali neka se neđu).


a znam Charle..da me ubiješ...da znate samo koliko različitih informacija sam već čula do sada i to svaki doktor priča svoje..pa ovo što veli Iva Mia 2009...čovjek treba nekako kroz sve to i sam pomalo odlučiti ako ima hrabrosti šta bi za njega bilo najbolje jer ipak svaka žena zna kako se hrani i kakve ima sklonosti..ja recimo imam sklonosti da mi se željezo isprazni do dna....većina mojih frendice su se ispraznile do dna (mislim na željezo :Smile:  i uzimale su željezo na recept..e sad ga ti budi pametan...nemre ti škodit..jer višak ode sa stolicom vanka pošto postoji određeni prag za reapsorpciju u crijevima.....evo svejedno..kažem..kako ko odluči zaista u dgovoru sa svojim dr-om..meni moja rekla da mi niš ne treba,a vidiš moj drugi dr kaže da ipak uzimam...eto

----------


## Sela

Pozdrav curke!Kad vec spominjete(da spominjete??) zeljezo evo samo da napomenem da me zbog mutacije PAI prati hematolog sa Rebra,
te mi je zadnji puta( u 11.mjesecu) na moje dobro zeljezo i feritin rekao da ga  ne moram uzimati  dodatno sve do kontrole koja bi trebala biti sada negdje u sijecnju.Cijeli zivot sam anemicna i povremeno uzimam Heferol,ali eto,od 11.mjeseca ne.Zeljezo u trudnoci odlicno.Do sada.
Pijem jedino Elevit od 13.tjedna koji mi je preporucen kao najbolji multivitaminski pripravak za trudnice.
I iako sam prije trudnoce bila sklona uzimati zeljezo na svoju ruku,odlucila sam da cu sad slusati hematologa.
*Medeni* krasno!!!Evo i mi za 5 dana idemo na veliki anomaly scan(tocno sa 20.tjedana) i trazit cu snimak bebice na cd da ju(ga) mogu
gledati kad pozelim.Danas sam tako radosna jer sam upotrijebila svoj jeftini fetal doppler i cula udarce srca(nepogresivo)svojeg najdrazeg
bica na svijetu.
Da,i ja se pitam sto je sa *Hop*!?

----------


## mirna26

e sada ću ja vas pitati doktorice moje :Wink: ...naime...moji bolovi u bokovima,guzici i manje križima dok spavam po noći pogotovo pred kraj noćnog spavanja oko 4h ujutro su sve gori i gori..kažu da je od širenja ligamenata..da li ima tko sa ovim problemom a da je rekao ginekologu i da mu je on pomogao ili postoji neki trik...toliko me zna *boliti* da se *odmah moram ustati* i hodati po kući bar 15minuta da taj dio tijela dođe k sebi. ležim bočno,a leđa ne koristim više.ne mogu spavati užasno je...znam da ima većina te probleme ali da li ima zaista ovakve?to nije trnjenje nego baš prava pravcata bol i više ide iz guzice i donjeg dijela križa..

----------


## kockica1

*medeni* najlipse cestitke na vasoj maloj srecici...mrvica mala tako slatko razveselila mamu i tatu.mala spavalica probudila se da se pokaze u svom tatici..jedva cekam da nam se javis sa 3d..  :Kiss:

----------


## Šiškica

mirna26 i meni je tako.. već jako dugo.. i hrpa drugi tegoba, pomirila sam se da je to sve zbog trudnoće i da je sve to normalno..

svi me zezaju da sam ko mimoza.. (i to kakva mimoza  :Rolling Eyes:  rekla bi moja kuma !!!!) u 38 tt a kile na +13, tlak super , zatvorena..  zezaju me da GLUMIM !! :Grin:  i davim ljude s glupostima  :Grin:

----------


## mirna26

šiškica...ajoj draga pa ti si mi spremna za doček :Wink: ....hehe.....možda već i danas ,ha?...si spremna?...
ma kakva mimoza draga....nije lako...slatke su muke...ali nije lako ne spavati već kronično noćima..ah

----------


## Šiškica

Znam kako ti je  :Grin: .. + što ja i povraćam!! kao i na početku trudnoće!!!  Koma  :Rolling Eyes: 

sve je spremno :Yes: , krevetić je sinoć namontiran,torba za bolnicu već neko vrijeme  :Yes: .. tak da šefica može kad god hoće!!

----------


## nina70

Nikad nisam bila oduševljena razno-raznim forumima na kojima se unedogled raspravlja s nepoznatim i više-manje nekompetentnim ljudima. Jednostavno kad mi se priča ili trebam savijet pozovem prijatelje na kavu, a ukoliko mi treba stručan savijet obratim se stručnjaku. Međutim, pred ulazak u MPO vode nisam u svom okruženju imala nikog ko je sve to prošao pa sam počela surfati i naletila na rodin forum na kojem sam u početku bila u ulozi promatrača. Najprije sam plakala iščitavajući iskustva cura s Potpomognute na Sv.Duhu i sličnim forumima, a ubrzo sam došla u situaciju kad sam morala i sama aktivno sudjelovati jer sam imala 1000 pitanja i zbrku u glavi. Iskreno ne znam kako bih sve ovo izgurala bez potpore cura s istim ili sličnim iskustvom/problemom.
Zatim sam imala ogromnu sreću da se prebacim na ovaj PF gdje sam opet dobila masu dobrih savjeta i s guštom sam svakog dana škicala što se tu događa, ima li novih trudnica itd. Međutim i meni se kao Andream često digne tlak kad neko zabrije i ne popušta i tada si kažem da više neću na forum....a onda se malo ohladim i evo me nazad. Bojim se da su neke cure baš zbog toga nestale s foruma jer im se neda prepucavati. Ja vjerujem da smo ovdje sve punoljetne i dovoljno pametne da svaki savijet koji tu dobijemo ne uzimamo zdravo-za gotovo već je to samo smjernica o čemu se informirati kod svog ginekologa. Baš sve što stavljam u moja usta dobilo je zeleno svijetlo od mog dr. i ne pada mi na pamet da budem sam svoj liječnik.

----------


## mirna26

šiškica..o lijepa moja želim ti svu sreću i da te ne boli previše..da prođe sa što manje naprezanja....želim sreću i tvojoj maloj mazici da se dobro izviče od sreće čim izađe :Smile: 
ne znam ....što se tiče tih muka....možda sam fakat mimoza...previše se jadam...trebam se malo pljusnut pa bu bolje...ima tu cura sa puno većim mukam,a ja kenjkam.. :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Jel zna netko šta je sa Neom? Sigurno je već rodila!
Mi smo danas 40+5. Svaki drugi dan smo u trudničkoj ambulanti. Ctg uredan, ja skroz zatvorena. Već mi je dosta tog nahodavanja po ambulanti.

----------


## KLARA31

e Mia Lilly strpljivo, još malo pa ćeš držat svoju štručicu u naručju  :Smile: )))
tko zna možda te večeras-sutra uhvate trudovi  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

Ja sam mislila da si i ti već rodila, ali beba neće pa neće van  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Charlie, o da, jako sam ustrajna u tome da bude iznenađenje, ovo mi je druga i vjerujem zadnja trudnoća i uistinu želim da ti trenuci slatkog iščekivanja budu pomalo tajanstveni i jedinstveni... iako, u prvoj trudnoći jedva sam dočekala saznati spol. Svaka je trudnoća uistinu posebna sama po sebi, evo baš razmišljam kako sam već u ovo vrijeme zbog visokog tlaka i naotečenosti za par dana već bila hospitalizirana u bolnici do poroda, a malo prije tlak mi je bio 100/65, samo što se nisam srušila u krevet od pospanosti i zaspala, od naotečenosti za sada ništa i nadam se da će tako ostati do termina. Jedino što me "podsjeti" da sam trudna su lupkanja i štuckanja svako malo, čak niti težinu ne osjećam i cijelo sam vrijeme aktivna kao da i nisam trudna...

----------


## inaa

ja sam bila jučer na uzv 3d i dr mi je zbog onih kontrakcija radio cervikometriju ili tako nekako,ne znam točno :Laughing: 
Uglavnom zatvorena sam,cerviks 36 mm,oblik slova t.Kaže da je to sve super,vjerovatno bh kontrakcije,nema beda.
A bebač,priča za sebe,kaže dr,malo je divlji :Laughing: ,stalno mi bježe,non stop se vrti.Sve je ok,a ako hoću na pregled 4d uzv da dođem oko 26tt.

I da vas pitam nešto,pročitala sam na stranicama poliklinike harni da je preporučeno piti mineralnu vodu s dodatkom kalcija,a ja imam želju popiti mineralnu,ali je izbjegavam zbog toga što je gazirana.Tu i tamo popijem malo a svi megledaju ko' čudovište :Laughing: 
Što vi mislite?
mirna i mene bole noge i kukovi,pa ih po noći mijenjam redovito,desni pa lijevi.

----------


## lasta

Ma ja si svaki dan popijem donat-2dcl.
To mi je spas.

----------


## alma_itd

> e sada ću ja vas pitati doktorice moje...naime...moji bolovi u bokovima,guzici i manje križima dok spavam po noći pogotovo pred kraj noćnog spavanja oko 4h ujutro su sve gori i gori..kažu da je od širenja ligamenata..da li ima tko sa ovim problemom a da je rekao ginekologu i da mu je on pomogao ili postoji neki trik...toliko me zna *boliti* da se *odmah moram ustati* i hodati po kući bar 15minuta da taj dio tijela dođe k sebi. ležim bočno,a leđa ne koristim više.ne mogu spavati užasno je...znam da ima većina te probleme ali da li ima zaista ovakve?to nije trnjenje nego baš prava pravcata bol i više ide iz guzice i donjeg dijela križa..


Bol u ligamentima koja nastaje zbog otpustanja relaxina u trudnoci je takva da ti je prvih npr par pokreta uzasno bolno,a onda se malo ligamenti ''razrade'' pa manje boli kad hodas.Ja sam takve bolove imala par dana prije bolnice i bukvalno je opisano i u knjigama ovako kako sam ih ja dozivjela.Pomoci nema neke konkretne,prestace poslije poroda ako budes imala srece,a neke zene imaju bolove i godinu dana nakon poroda.Ja bi ti opet savjetovala kad te tako zabole ledja i ''sijeva''ti prema nogama ili krizima da malo obratis paznju i na to da li ti je stomak napet,ako jeste to bi ti mogle biti kontrakcije.Tako nesto slicno sam i ja imala kad sam bila prikljucena na CTG i kod mene su to zapravo bile kontrakcije.Ja ti iskreno zelim da je ovo prvo u pitanju.

----------


## inaa

> Ma ja si svaki dan popijem donat-2dcl.
> To mi je spas.


 eto vidiš, a ja nekako izbjegavam donat iako bi mi dobro došao,nisam pitala dr-a,uvijek zaboravim.

----------


## KLARA31

normalno je piti mineralnu vodu u trudnoći, i ja je pijem,a posebno donat Mg on mi je stvarno spas

----------


## alma_itd

Danas smo imali UZ,prvo obicni,pa onda i vaginalni jer je dr. htjela da pokaze slucaj totalne placente previe koji se kao ne moze bas cesto vidjeti,i jos je nesto objasnjavala vezano za cervix i placentu sto bas nisam skontala,jer nije koristila latinske termine.Uglavnom beban dubi na glavi i pritisce sa jedne strane placentu a sa druge strane je pritisce cervix,pa se nadam da ''brana'' nece popustiti :Rolling Eyes:  Kod slijedeceg krvarenja idem na carski,nadam se ne tako brzo.Danas su bebu ponovo mjerili i ispalo je da mjerenja prosli put nisu bila tacna(sto me ne cudi jer mi je beban izgledao malo ''prevelik''),uglavnom izgleda da je oko 2100gr sad u 32+2tt,sto je i normalno.Izgleda da cu ostati u bolnici do poroda,ali moram to jos 100% potrvrditi kod svog dr.To me i raduje jer kod kuce nemam apsolutno nikog da mi pomogne,MM navece dolazi s posla,a kad bi ne daj Boze u toku dana prokrvarila kad je on na poslu morala bih bukvalno sa krvarenjem i kontrakcijama sjesti u auto i voziti se u bolnicu pravac na carski.Nisam bas toliki ''heroj'' :Razz:

----------


## inaa

> normalno je piti mineralnu vodu u trudnoći, i ja je pijem,a posebno donat Mg on mi je stvarno spas


baš ti hvala draga moja Klara :Klap:

----------


## inaa

Drago mi je da ti je bolje Alma,nadam se da ćete  što duže ostati 2 u1,i ja se slažem da bi ti najbolje bilo u bolnici.I ja sam bila na početku i mislim da sam bila daleko sigurnija i na neki način mirnija nega da sam bila doma

----------


## simicv

Nisam mislila gnjaviti svojim opažanjima i događanjima, ali u tijeku trudnoće svake "rode" dođe vrijeme povratka jatu. Pomno pratim sve postove i dala bih savjet i drugima da čine isto. Čitaju, javljaju se i slušaju savjete. Podrška je prava stvar, i ovaj je forum dobar jer se stalno netko javlja. Drugi stagniraju pa postova nema godinama.

Što se tiče dodataka u trudnoći, meni je privatni liječnik prepisao Prenatal i "velike količine uvinoga čaja". Bio je to negdje 7tt i uterus je tako legao na mjehutr da sam po 15 puta dnevno odlazila na wc. Pobjegla sam glavom bez obzira od tog "specijaliste". Spasila me moja "vulgaris" opće prakse koja je objasnila da uvin čaj izaziva kontrakcije.
Ostala sam kod ginićke u primarnoj zaštiti, koja me je prije dva dana sa uputnicom poslala u trudničku u Petrovu, jer ona bi rado da me prati specijalista nakon 18tt.
Inače, nosim dvojčeke, imala sam konizaciju, skraćen je cerviks, donirana js, 45g.
Jučer sam i danas provela dan surfajući kome da se javim da mi prati trudnoću. Jako zanimljivo.
Usput me je doc poslala i na double test, i kada sam ju pitala "što ako je trudnoća blizanačka", žena je odgovorila "ne znam kako je kod blizanaca". Sada po savjetima cura čitam da je to nepouzdani statistički "crap"(šajze).
Amniocentezom, jer test će pokazati loš rezultat, bi mogla izgubiti obe bebe. Neki klinac od doca iz Petrove (Herman) rekao mi je da oni to ne bi ni radili. Još se čudio što me nebuloza slala na double.

Tražim savjet, imam "naznake" od frendova i koliko sam vas čitala, da se javim na 4D Podobnik klinici i ispričam svoju tešku životnu priču. Lovu smo upravo iskipali na pomoćni ležaj od impregnirane spužvaste mase, nisam mogla oka sklopiti od kralježnice. Bebe luduju, do 4 ujutro svake noći skaču po mjehuru....Od bolova u preponi nekada moram sjesti nasred ulice. Sve imamo slične probleme, nisu to nekakvi bedovi, ali bez konzultacija mogu nastati bespotrebni strahovi i panike.
Pozdrav svim budućim majkama!

----------


## miga24

> zanima me kaj nosi *miga24*(mislim na spol)...ili sam ja smotana tu novost preskočila?...pošto je obećala da će javiti čim se ukaže prilika..ja čekam i čekam


Draga moja mirnice, 

S obzirom da još uvijek provodim dane u bolnici i pristup netu imam samo kad nekome ukradem lap (kamo li sreće da su neki i modernizirani pa imaju i net  :Razz: ) čekanje će u mom slučaju biti čest slučaj. :Cool:  Sreća pa si ti ovako strpljiva osoba. :p
Uglavnom, novosti su sljedeće - danas smo 17+2, posteljica straga tako da su pokreti već par dana svakodnevni (bebe pobjednik se jučer pikulal cijeli dan - tako ja doživljavam pokrete  :Laughing: ). U spol još nismo sigurni ali nadamo se uskoro saznati nešto više. Pretpostavke postoje ali nećemo coprati. Teški smo 183g i imamo jako dugačke noge - kažu biti će visoka beba. :Very Happy:  A ultrazvuci sve bolji i bolji! Na zadnjem sam se malo plakala a malo umirala od smijeha! Predobro!
Pozdrav svima!

----------


## mirna26

> Bol u ligamentima koja nastaje zbog otpustanja relaxina u trudnoci je takva da ti je prvih npr par pokreta uzasno bolno,a onda se malo ligamenti ''razrade'' pa manje boli kad hodas.Ja sam takve bolove imala par dana prije bolnice i bukvalno je opisano i u knjigama ovako kako sam ih ja dozivjela.Pomoci nema neke konkretne,prestace poslije poroda ako budes imala srece,a neke zene imaju bolove i godinu dana nakon poroda.Ja bi ti opet savjetovala kad te tako zabole ledja i ''sijeva''ti prema nogama ili krizima da malo obratis paznju i na to da li ti je stomak napet,ako jeste to bi ti mogle biti kontrakcije.Tako nesto slicno sam i ja imala kad sam bila prikljucena na CTG i kod mene su to zapravo bile kontrakcije.Ja ti iskreno zelim da je ovo prvo u pitanju.


ej almić...hvala na opsežnom odgovoru....ipak mislim da nemam kontrakcije..nemam napet trbuh...izgleda da me bole butovi i guzovi od tih ligamenata jer kad prošetam..sve je ok...
kod tebe još uvijek stanje stagnira vidim i neka tako ostane još malo.....sva sreća da ideš u bolnicu.sad ces moci biti još opuštenija i mirnija pa će možda i kontrakcija biti manje..puno pusa

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Evo kratki izvještaj s pregleda...danas smo 34+5...curka je na 2800 g...dubi na glavi....zatvorena totalno....dr.nam je jako oduševljen s našom curom....sva je neka fina....sad su nam se malo skratili odlasci na pregled...ponovno za 2 tj.....još moje curke nisam ni svjesna da sitno brojim....ajme meni... :Smile:

----------


## tina2701

*Iva Mia*....  :Very Happy: 

samo nek cura još raste...  :Smile:

----------


## inaa

> Evo kratki izvještaj s pregleda...danas smo 34+5...curka je na 2800 g...dubi na glavi....zatvorena totalno....dr.nam je jako oduševljen s našom curom....sva je neka fina....sad su nam se malo skratili odlasci na pregled...ponovno za 2 tj.....još moje curke nisam ni svjesna da sitno brojim....ajme meni...


sitni sitno Iva Mia  :Very Happy: ,imene neki strah hvata kad te čitam.Još malo :Very Happy:

----------


## inaa

Negdje sam pročitala da još netko ima problema sa zatvorom pa da podijelim svoje iskustvo.Meni nije pomagao ni kompot ni suhe šljive,dr mi davao neke silikonske čepiće,jednom umalo na hitnoj nisam završila :Sad:  Ali sam od jedne kolegice čula da je svako jutro mjesec dan na tašte jela po jednu naranču.Ja sam to počela koristiti,odmah nakon ustajanja naranča i nakon par dana već mi je bilo bolje Bogu hvala.Od tada to prakticiram,sada još i jedan kivi i super mi je.Pokušajte,nismo sve iste

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Negdje sam pročitala da još netko ima problema sa zatvorom pa da podijelim svoje iskustvo.Meni nije pomagao ni kompot ni suhe šljive,dr mi davao neke silikonske čepiće,jednom umalo na hitnoj nisam završila Ali sam od jedne kolegice čula da je svako jutro mjesec dan na tašte jela po jednu naranču.Ja sam to počela koristiti,odmah nakon ustajanja naranča i nakon par dana već mi je bilo bolje Bogu hvala.Od tada to prakticiram,sada još i jedan kivi i super mi je.Pokušajte,nismo sve iste


kod mene to isto pali  :Smile:

----------


## nety

Ja jucer bila na pregledu...malo mi je muka bilo kad sam morala pljunuti 500kn ali sta ces ...ja jednostavno nemma srece i u bolnici me fakat zanemare Dijagnoza gestacijski dijabetes i to s po nalazu koji sma kako sma vec i pricala pokazala svom MPO dr i on je rekao Mato vam je super 
Dobila dijetu..kako cu neznam ali znam da cu je se drzati jer ne zelim da moja mrva bude bubana nego da sve bude ok i tro onak skolski za 5  :Smile: 
Sva sreca je da je moja privatna dr fakat divna i izuzetno strucna i kad ja odem od nje ja nemam nikakvih nebuloza i zivcanih ispadaja jer sma bila tam a nis nisma dobila 45 min me je gledala pregledala malog ..po treci put receno decko  :Heart: ..tak da ne racunamo na iznenadenje  :Grin:  i ja sretna otisla doma jer moj mali je ok
Narucila me odmah u 2 mj moram doci u bolnicu na pikanje da odrede tip dijabetesa...samo molim Boga da se nemoam pikati do kraja trudnoce

----------


## mirna26

> Negdje sam pročitala da još netko ima problema sa zatvorom pa da podijelim svoje iskustvo.Meni nije pomagao ni kompot ni suhe šljive,dr mi davao neke silikonske čepiće,jednom umalo na hitnoj nisam završila Ali sam od jedne kolegice čula da je svako jutro mjesec dan na tašte jela po jednu naranču.Ja sam to počela koristiti,odmah nakon ustajanja naranča i nakon par dana već mi je bilo bolje Bogu hvala.Od tada to prakticiram,sada još i jedan kivi i super mi je.Pokušajte,nismo sve iste


pa ja to jedem svaki dan i nisam ni pomislila da bi naranča bila uzrok normalnoj stolici koju imam...vidiš vidiš..
ništa cure..papajte naranče :Wink:

----------


## prag

> Evo kratki izvještaj s pregleda...danas smo 34+5...curka je na 2800 g...dubi na glavi....zatvorena totalno....dr.nam je jako oduševljen s našom curom....sva je neka fina....sad su nam se malo skratili odlasci na pregled...ponovno za 2 tj.....još moje curke nisam ni svjesna da sitno brojim....ajme meni...


ivamia, pratimo se nas dvije...ja sam bila na pregledu 12.1. na 34-5 i moja curka s 2700 g dubi na glavi, ja zatvorena..isto sad učestaliji pregledi, za 7 dana ctg a za 2 tjedna uzv i pregled..mislila sam da ću pred kraj trebati ići u splitsko rodilište i da ću tamo imati nekog gin koji će biti upoznat s cijelom mojom povijesti mpo i inače..međutim moj gin kaže da nema potrebe..
za malu je inače sve spremno, jučer stigla i kolica, pegperego pliko switch easy drive crvena ..prezadovoljni smo  :Smile: 
još spakirati torbu za rodilište i mala može doći kad poželi a koliko ''kuca''na izlaznim vratima možda urani  :Smile: )))

----------


## Sela

*Simicv* meni su u Pragu rekli da( ne vjerujuci da me neki uceni dr moze uopce slati) nemaju saznanja da je i jedna njihova pacijentica sa doniranom js trebala na amniocentezu a to je bio odgovor
na moje nedoumice i prijedlog jednog privatnog dr koji mi je btw radio i double bezveze(samo uzimanje novaca i nista drugo).Kad sam ga pitala kako
vode krvni dio testa s obz na doniranu js od 28 godina,rekao je da ne zna i morao zvati  labos gdje to rade.Tamo su rekli da uzimaju u obz i godine donirane js
i moje godine i na koncu je ispao cuspajz test.Moj "glavni" dr koji mi vodi trudnocu sugerirao mi je da amnio zaista nije potrebna i bio zadovoljan
ultrazvucnim dijelom doublea,a u tvom slucaju
pogotovo jer nosis blizance amniocenteza je em nepreporucljiva i opasna em zaista nepotrebna zbog donirane js.
Sto se 4D tice,ja cu vjerovatno kod dr Kosa,on slovi kao najbolji dijagnosticar nasiroko.Al do tad ima jos dosta...
Inace,jucer sam osjetila prve bebine kickove i to je bila cijela kick box runda-i,da,meni se uopce nisu cinili kao
leptirici ili baloncici,vec pravi mali bezbolni udarcici iznutra.Al od tada nista..valjda ce opet malo istuci mamu... :Smile: 
Sto se stolice tice,2 jabuke ujutro kod mene garantiraju seansu.Sram me reci,ali uz njih popijem i nesicu jako razrijedjenu
mlijekom(da ne bi netko shvatio da preporucam kavu piti u trudnoci,niposto,to je samo moj nacin,ne treba ga nitko slijediti)
i u roku od pola sata,ponekad i prije-posao je obavljen bez imalo naprezanja.
*Iva Mia,Alma, Mia Lily,Andream* posebne vibrice za vas jer se blizite velikom danu!!! :Smile:

----------


## Sela

*Prag* takodjer  :Heart:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> ivamia, pratimo se nas dvije...ja sam bila na pregledu 12.1. na 34-5 i moja curka s 2700 g dubi na glavi, ja zatvorena..isto sad učestaliji pregledi, za 7 dana ctg a za 2 tjedna uzv i pregled..mislila sam da ću pred kraj trebati ići u splitsko rodilište i da ću tamo imati nekog gin koji će biti upoznat s cijelom mojom povijesti mpo i inače..međutim moj gin kaže da nema potrebe..
> za malu je inače sve spremno, jučer stigla i kolica, pegperego pliko switch easy drive crvena ..prezadovoljni smo 
> još spakirati torbu za rodilište i mala može doći kad poželi a koliko ''kuca''na izlaznim vratima možda urani )))


Baš se dobro pratimo....sad kad si spomenula opremu...ja se tako lagodno odnosi prema tome...kolica sam naručila prije 15-ak dana...a treba bi doći za 20-ak dana...kinderbet isto naručen...to nisam ni provjeravala kada će doći...jedino robica sva oprana i popeglana...trebala bi otići posjetiti dm...a to mi takva tlaka...morati ću idući tjedan...uhvatiti MM da tegli  :Smile: 
A ja sam jučer pitala za CTG rekli su mi tek od 38 tt...odradila sam briseve...nalazi će biti idući tjedan...eeee da torba na pola spakirana...samu sebe iznenađujem s organizacijom, totalno sam troma....ne znam zašto...kontam da samoj sebi ne želim priznati da me pomalo frka svega...a opet nekako jedva čekam da ugledam to svoje čudo...
Ne znam kakve ste moje terminuše sa snovima....ja ajd recimo 1-2 puta tjedno sanjam porod...svaki put je drugačije....zadnji put sam rodila u kadi...to mi je nekada i bila tiha želja...al mislim da ništa od toga; jer nisam se baš previše interesirala za to

----------


## prag

> *Simicv* meni su u Pragu rekli da( ne vjerujuci da me neki uceni dr moze uopce slati) nemaju saznanja da je i jedna njihova pacijentica sa doniranom js trebala na amniocentezu a to je bio odgovor
> na moje nedoumice i prijedlog jednog privatnog dr koji mi je btw radio i double bezveze(samo uzimanje novaca i nista drugo).Kad sam ga pitala kako
> vode krvni dio testa s obz na doniranu js od 28 godina,rekao je da ne zna i morao zvati  labos gdje to rade.Tamo su rekli da uzimaju u obz i godine donirane js
> i moje godine i na koncu je ispao cuspajz test.Moj "glavni" dr koji mi vodi trudnocu sugerirao mi je da amnio zaista nije potrebna i bio zadovoljan
> ultrazvucnim dijelom doublea,a u tvom slucaju
> pogotovo jer nosis blizance amniocenteza je em nepreporucljiva i opasna em zaista nepotrebna zbog donirane js.
> Sto se 4D tice,ja cu vjerovatno kod dr Kosa,on slovi kao najbolji dijagnosticar nasiroko.Al do tad ima jos dosta...
> Inace,jucer sam osjetila prve bebine kickove i to je bila cijela kick box runda-i,da,meni se uopce nisu cinili kao
> leptirici ili baloncici,vec pravi mali bezbolni udarcici iznutra.Al od tada nista..valjda ce opet malo istuci mamu...
> ...


potpisujem sve što je sela rekla! ja sa 33 g a donorka 29g..moj dr je rekao da nisu bitne moje godine već donorkine..i da što si stariji inače se rizik povećava ali do 30g nije ''veliki''rizik..
u startu tu treba odvagnuti više stvari..
kombinirani probir je bolji od double ali i on samo daje određeni postotak rizika ali nije sam po sebi siguran bez amnio. međutim i kod jednog ploda to nosi rizike za pobačaj a kod bliznaca sam čula da je još rizičnije raditi. moj dr je rekao ako radite test i pokaže se rizik a niste za amnio. onda nemojte ni test raditi..a ako uz to sve niste spremni uraditi pobačaj onda nema smisla ništa od toga niti raditi..
ja sam ova zadnja opcija i pouzdala sam se u mjerenje nuhalnog nabora, bedrene kosti koji s 12-13tt upućuju isto na rizik i koji su tada pokazali da je sve ok i hvala Bogu ostalo je sve ok. 
iako sam iz Splita, i ja sam čula da svi hvale dr Kosa a moja nevjesta je obje trudnoće u njega vodila i zadovoljna je!

----------


## mirna26

sela....zašto te sram reći da piješ kavu?...ja je pijem svaki dan jednu šalicu sa više mlijeka....ne mogu bez kave.....koliko sam upućena dozvoljeno je ali ne više od 1-2šalice na dan blaže kavice..

----------


## prag

Sela  :Love:  na vibrama  kao da je jučer bilo kad smo trudne sjedile na kavici, ti još nisi ni znala ali ja sam imala dobar osjećaj  :Zaljubljen: 
još da nam mare i oknp se pridruže i nitko sretniji od mene  :Smile: 

 :Very Happy: za javljanje  tvog bebača, ja sam jedva čekala kad će se moja javiti ( bilo je taman 20 tt ) a sad kad me tuče non stop umirujem je da mogu bar zaspati  :Laughing:

----------


## mirna26

> Inace,jucer sam osjetila prve bebine kickove i to je bila cijela kick box runda-i,da,meni se uopce nisu cinili kao
> leptirici ili baloncici,vec pravi mali bezbolni udarcici iznutra.Al od tada nista..valjda ce opet malo istuci mamu...



ja isto ne osjetim leptiriće..bar ih ne bih tako nazvala...već baš kickovi kak ti veliš...i to bezbolni i još doduše slabi..ali uvijek me nasmije....mamimo zlato mišo-pišo :Smile:

----------


## Sela

Ma dobro,malo sam upotrijebila "prejaki" izraz-nije me sram,ali pomalo me pece savjest jer gdje god citas o savjetima u trudnoci,svi "vriste"-prestat piti kavu,izmedju ostalog!Ja sam je i prestala u prvom tromjesecju,ali pocela ponovo bas zato sto sam imala problema sa zatvorom.
A jabuke i kava su godinama kod mene uspjesan recept za savrsenu stolicu.I tako sam je opet uvela-vjerujem da jedna kavica nece naskoditi bebanu
pogotovo sto je jako razrijedim.Neko vrijeme sam je sladila stevijom i tad bih jedva stigla do wca na vrijeme :Laughing:  tako da je kod mene
vec dugo konstipacija samo fraza tamo neka daleka....bar za sad. :Wink:

----------


## inaa

sela ,ja svako jutro popijem nes 3u 1 s mlijekom,ima mjesec dana,do tada mi se mučilo na kavu i nes i sl.,još uvijek ne mogu miris kave pa ni s puno mlijeka ali 3u1 popijem i mislim da nije bed.U bolnici je većina žena pila ujutro tako neštoi nijedan dr nije rekao da je to nešto loše.Naravno ni u čemu ne valja pretjerivati.

----------


## mirna26

znate mene..ja poznati istrživač :Wink: ...pa sam i to bila istraživala..koliko grama koje vrste kave na dan se smije popiti....ali sam zaboravila...pa ću skratit :Smile: ...kao jedna na dan sasvim ok...mislim na crnu kavu isa mlijekom ili makijato...samo kaj ja još dodam tog mlijeka jer me kao strah što ti veliš...nemojte mene slušat da ne bi neko rekao da sam vas ja nagovorila :Wink: 
a strah me jer primjetim da se bebolino aktivira sa udarcima nakon kave..možda mu se i sviđa,ha?kaj mislite!hehe

----------


## Sela

Vjerovatno mu se svidja. :Smile: 
Kad stavis na vagu stetu i korist od jedne kavice na dan,evidentno je sto prevagne,barem u mom slucaju.

----------


## simicv

Sela i Prag hvala na odgovorima. Uopće nisam imala do sada problema, niti sam krvarila, niti povraćala (osim mirisa i žgaravice i slabog apetita).
 Vi ste mlade, pa je možda teško shvatiti, ali doktori jako zaziru od vođenja  trudnoće sa 45g i dvojčekima. 
Imala sam dogovor u privatnoj klinici, ali kada se beta pokazala pozitivna, "prebacila" me veza nekom drugom liječniku koji je bio totalno zatečen "zadatkom". U početku su  mi govorili i da se ne radujem, i da ne govorim previše. Dosta depresivno. Moja soc ginićka i liječnica opće prakse su jedine bile pozitiva i podrška, pa sam se na njih i oslonila. No doktorica mi je bila na nekom megalomanskom godišnjem, više od mjesec dana me nije ni pogledala, a onda mi je prije par dana dala hrpu uputnica, pitala me gdje bih rodila i poslala u Petrovu. Moj cervix je skraćen, i premda dobro drži, ona smatra da je bolje da to nastave kontrolirati liječnici u bolnici.
Žalosno je da sve informacije, ispravne informacije, dobivamo jedino izmjenom iskustava. Ja se stvarno nisam javljala 4 mj na forum, nisam htjela potcijeniti liječnike, ali ovo gore što sam napisala su činjenice, i nema mi druge no poslušati savjete "laika-suputnika" sa interneta. Znam da se mnogi liječnici ljute zbog toga, ali...ja želim roditi zdravu i živu djecu.

Čula sam za dr. Kosa. Pisala sam mail na tu kliniku, ali nisam dobila odgovor. Nisam znala ima li 4D, pa sam se orijentirala na kliniku Podobnik. Međutim, ja za praćenje trudnoće i eventualni carski kod Podobnika nemam novac.Strah me donijeti u Petrovu "papire" od Podobnika, jer sam čitala da su neke žene imale i neugodnosti zbog tih papira upravo u Petrovoj. A ja imam sve manje i manje snage "natezati" se kompleksom boga, meni će uskoro trebati stručnjak na koga se mogu osloniti i kome mogu vjerovati.

Sela, ako će ti koristiti savjet, mislim da moraš jako paziti na hranu. Moje bebe reagiraju na "otrove". Voće slabo jedem jer je većina prskana i oni to ne vole. Ne smijem piti ni konzervirane voćne sokove (Happy day recimo). Žitarice, koje svi propisuju, oni ne vole. Ali daj im piletine-bijelo meso( ne masnu kožicu), teletine, dobro pomirisanu ribu i kuhano povrće (blitva, špinat, itd)-mirna Bosna. 

Za otečene noge i težak, bolan hod, bolove u leđima i preponama, preporučam vam "Skečersice"-polu cipele-polu tenisice, lakše se hoda i lakše podnosi pritisak u trbuhu.

----------


## frka

Simicv, kako to mislis da bebe ne vole odredjene namirnice?! Ti to ozbiljno ili si to nekako preneseno mislila?

----------


## alma_itd

Kod mene danas opet kontrakcije :Sad:  Sreca da sam u bolnici pa me odmah stave na CTG i dali su mi sad utrogestan vaginalno(sinoc sam ga popila pa sam zaspala ko beba :Razz: ).Ovo je prvi put nakon 12tt da sam morala staviti utrogestan,uh bas je cudan osjecaj.

----------


## dagnja

Super mi je što imate puno različitih savjeta iz vlastitog iskustva oko problema sa stolicom, a ja sam dovoljno očajna sada da ih sve probam: dakle u jutro prvo naranču, kivi i jabuku pa kavu s puno mlijeka i onda doručak uz to još preko dana i šljive, a kad dođem u Hr. Donat Mg i onaj sirup. Ne da ima da me otvori nego mi se čini da ću dobiti kronični proljev koji mi se iz sadašnje pozicije čini kao preporod. :Laughing: 
Hvala još jednom!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Dagnja mislim da bi ti bilo dobro konzumirati voće navečer, normalno i pojačati unos tekućine...eh da vidiš sto neće ići...svakako sretno :Smile:

----------


## simicv

Nisam mislila preneseno.
To su živa bića. Ja primjećujem njihov nemir kada sam gladna, a spokoj kada im dadem
"ono što vole".

Problem sam uočila kod kaki jabuke. Ja ju obožavam. I mirne duše sam ih kupila još u prvim tjednima.
Bilo mi je jako slabo. Nakon prvoga trimestra opet sam navalila na omiljeno voće, i dobila tako
neugodan grč u cijelom trbuhu. Isti efekt ima i sok Happy day i svinjetina.

Sve je to individualno i nema savjeta koji bi koristio. Sama osjetiš.
Ja primjećujem da "vole" tatin ukus, pa on sprema "meni". Mada ja neke namirnice i ne volim, ali njima paše.

----------


## mirna26

ovo sa paženjem na hranu mi je iskreno malo čudnovato....ja kad pojedem slatko,bebolino skače po trbuhu...a kaj to znači da ne voli slatko? :Smile: )e nemoj se ljutit ali zasita si me simicv nasmijala...i to od srca...ma ne želim se još i time opterečivati.....nekak mi se neda draga :Wink: 
dagnja...a ti si me pogotovo nasmijala....joj kaj volim kad me nasmijavate...pa ti ćeš se dagnja tak ukakat da će školjka biti samo tvoja :Smile: ...ej nemoj da se zezneš pa ode sve u suprotnom pravcu...teški proljev..heheheh....ajme kaj si sve iskombinirala....zakon...nemam riječi...zakon.. :Wink:

----------


## simicv

Štucanje je znak da joj paše. Bedara je kada ne paše, posebno prskano voće.
Nisam new age pristalica i ne slušam takve savjete, ali sam prestala trpati u
sebe sve i svašta. Svatko ima svoj stil i način pristupa trudnoći.

A od slatkoga skače energetska vrijednost, ne znam zašto je to tako čudno?
Moja frendica je čak popila i šampanjac za Novu pa je imala pravi tulum.

----------


## mirna26

ma ima u tome logike...ali to ne znai da cu prestat jest voće..inače imam naviku guliti svo voće i prati 3 puta......ali to sa kofeinom baš nema neke velike štete ako je umjereno...kakva ce beba poslije biti ponajviše ovisi o genima i karakteru mame i tate...sve ostalo je upitno i nedokazano,naravno ako je umjereno...naravno da treba paziti kaj se jede..ali nisam pobornik detaljist ....

----------


## mirna26

pitaš kaj je tu čudno..ma nisam mislila na šećer..šećer daje energiju znam..nego me nasmijala ona kožica od piletine i kak tvoj muž kuha za njih...a smiješno mi je kaj da radim...samo sam ti htjela reći a šta radiš po pitanju hormona i antibiotika kojih su puni upravo ta piletina koju kupuješ i recimo mlijeko?jedino ako imaš svoju farmu organske hrane pa ti je sve domaće..ali znaš ako kupuješ sjemenke recimo za sadnju povrća to ti je isto gmo pa je i to upitno..

----------


## dagnja

Mirna, drago mi je da sam te nasmijala. Ovih dana se samo zezam na račun svog sr..a jer ne znam što bih drugo i uistinu bi me obradovao jedan proljev. :Laughing:  Zezam se, probavam sve, najviše me muči to što ja pijem užasno puno vode, konzumiram sve vrste voća svaki dan i svejedno imam problem, ali nadam se da se neće nastaviti narednih 6 mj. jer ću stvarno izluditi.

----------


## KLARA31

> pa ja to jedem svaki dan i nisam ni pomislila da bi naranča bila uzrok normalnoj stolici koju imam...vidiš vidiš..
> ništa cure..papajte naranče



da da naranče,ali ne ih cijedit nego narezane jest,jer ono bijelo što ostane po njima kad se ogule su biljna vlakna koja pospješuju metabolizam  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

> Mirna, drago mi je da sam te nasmijala. Ovih dana se samo zezam na račun svog sr..a jer ne znam što bih drugo i uistinu bi me obradovao jedan proljev. Zezam se, probavam sve, najviše me muči to što ja pijem užasno puno vode, konzumiram sve vrste voća svaki dan i svejedno imam problem, ali nadam se da se neće nastaviti narednih 6 mj. jer ću stvarno izluditi.


Draga nisi jedina i ja imam isti problem i na žalost još mi ništa ne pomaže a probala sam sve od navedenog :Sad:

----------


## dagnja

Sonja, ja sam vječiti optimist i stvarno se nadam da ću pronaći nešto što će uroditi plodom, a za sada probavam sve po redu od ovih savjeta koje sam dobila pa ćemo vidjeti. :Wink:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Evo ja sad popila malo Schweppsa i mala luduje...sto to znaci!?!?

----------


## frka

To znaci da je dobila malo secera i razbudila se, a niposto da joj nije dobro tako da se ne brini. Simicv, to sto tebi ne pasu neke namirnice je sasvim druga stvar, ali ne znam zasto si pomislila da ne pasu bebama - pa moraju se bebaci micati bilo da su gladni ili siti... A izbjegavanje voca u trudnoci... Ne znam bas... Ma sad je gotovo sva hrana kontaminirana bar na neki nacin tako da mi ovo o spricanom vocu bas ne drzi vodu... A imas i dosta bio namirnica na raspolaganju...

----------


## mirna26

*KLARA31*....uzela si mi riječi iz ruku...da da...baš ono bijelo kaj ostane na naranči kad oguliš...znate kaj još možete probat sjetila se....ja sam znala kroz sokovnik napravit sok od cikle,mrkve,jabuke,naranče i limuna i to bi me otvorilo uvijek..zato to sada ne perakticiram jer se bojim da me preveć ne otvori...sada mućkam samo mrkvu,jabuku i naranču..a jedem cijele naranče,kruške i jabuke...ponekad šljive ak mi zagusti...čujte...jedem juhe,variva i puno kupusa na razne načine...dosta mlijeka pijem..možda je i to razlog dobre stolice..kavu samo ujutro...i šumeći magnezij poslije doručka...znam i da sam jednom šumeći magnezij popila dvije tabletice na dan i sva se ukakala...probajte i to..možda uspije :Wink: 

e curke..imam užasnu želju za Coca-colom...i kad je vidim u dućanu idu mi zazubice....uvijek se priča ako se pretjera tipo do 2 l na dan svaki dan da će smanjiti unos kalija...ali takvo što mi ne pada na pamet...popila bih eventualno 2dcl na dan i to cca 3 puta na mjesec...smijem?

----------


## mirna26

samo budite uporne drage moje...nemojte misliti da ako odmah isti dan ne dobite dobru stolicu ili stolicu uopće da neće biti bolje sutra ili preksutra...nastavite s tom nekom određenom šablonom i stolica će se uskoro unormalizirati..nemojte izbacivati niti jednu od tih namirnica i crijeva će se naviknuti..bar se nadam...i pijte puno mlijeka...nisam baš često naišla na ljude koji vole piti mlijeko pa baš možda i jest to problem zatvoru stolice,jer ti isti ljudi mi kažu da imaju problem sa stolicom..ja popijem bar pola litre na dan,što sa kavom što sa čokolinom, što sa kakaom,što samo..zapravo bolje reć do 1l na dan i to svježe sa 3,5%masti ili ono trajnije sa 2,5-2,8%masti..sve ispod je voda mućkana sa prašcima...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Lilly draga jel ima sto kod tebe...ili odlučila čekati Severinu pa ćete skupa!?

----------


## dagnja

Mirna, napisala si sve što i ja jedem i pijem, tj. kod mene uvijek puno voća i povrća, variva i juhe obavezno na meniju. Uz to 3 l vode dnevno i barem pola litre mlijeka (doktor mi isto preporučio radi unosa kalcija) plus mliječni proizvodi u vidu jogurta i probiotika. Jedem male obroke, puno puta dnevno i što se hrane i pića tiče nemam grižnju savjesti jer mislim da jedem ok. I kupujem ekološko skoro sve pa se ne živciram oko pesticida i otrova mada smo ionako svuda okruženi njima. Još uvijek nemam želju za slatkim pa me recimo ni čokolada ni kolači, a ni coca cola ne privlače. No, da se pohvalim danas sam dobila stolicu i došlo mi da od sreće otvorim šampanjac (mada alkohol naravno ne pijem, ali ono slavlja radti :Laughing: ). Eto, možda je nešto od vaših savjeta i urodilo plodom. Kavu sam isto izbacila jer mi zbog mučnina nije pasala, ali danas sam s skuhala kako ja to zovem mlijeko s kavom i bila mi je fina. Nikada nisam bila veliki ljubitelj kave i tursku nikada ne pijem, ali nesicu s puno mlijeka s vremena na vrijeme volim. Što se tiče coca cole mislim da je možeš popiti tu i tamo u maloj količini. Isto je bitno koliko zbog kofeina kojeg sadrži, ali ako baš imaš jaku želju ne vidim zašto bi bio problem jedna čaša tu i tamo.

----------


## dagnja

Da vas pitam, a da se maknemo malo s hrane i sra.. :Smile:  Koje proizvode za kožu koristite? Ja zimi imam inače problem sa suhom kožom i svašta sam već koristila, ali bih sada u trudnoći nešto na prirodnoj bazi, a da je njegujuće i fino. Mama mi je rekla da si uzmem bademovo ulje da je čitala negdje da je to dobro. Kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## inaa

Mirna,ja isto jedem puno variva,osobito kupusa.A da te pitam za ono mlijeko,pijem normalno zbregovo 2,8,međutim sada sam kupila 2l zbregova ono sa + kalcijem,a vidim da je sa 0,9masnoće,misliš da je to samo prašak i voda.Naime i ja sam bila tvoga mišljenja,ali slučajno kupih ovo,privuklo me ono + kalcij.I da za coca colu,ja sam isto imala koji put želju za njom,a inače je ne pijem nikako.Moja cimerica u bolnici je htjela fantu,pitale smo dr-a,on veli,jedna čaša ponekad ne može štetiti ničemu,ako baš želite,ali nemojte često.
dagnja,ja ti,iskreno,ne koristim ništa,nemam baš ni nekih strija,planiram već neko vrijeme pa nikako da kupim,babica u bolnici nam je govorila da ima u ljekarni kupiti neka krema ili još bolje maslinovo ulje,a negdje sam čitala u DM-u kupiti kremu mama

----------


## mirna26

inaa...ja samo znam da ljudi koji rade u tvornici mlijeka kupuju mlijeko sa 2,5 %masti i više,a nikako ono ispod.to ti govori sve...
dagnja....ja se mažem poslije tuširanja sa mama kremom iz dma..to je sve..nemam strije...

----------


## crvenkapica77

meni je  muka  od tog punomasnog mlijeka  ,nikako ga ne volim  , ja uvijek gledam da ima sto manje  masnoce  ,  1,5 %  mi  najbolje pase    +  kalcij
ja se mazem  bademovim uljem  i  babylove  mama  uljem iz dm  
jel vi jedete   kupus  salatu  , mislim svj.  kupus  ?  i  zelenu salatu 
juce  slinim za  zelenom salatom  a  kazu  nije dobra

----------


## mirna26

ja jedem sve salate..samo jako dobro operem....upitno je što ti je gore....jest salatu ili pit mlijeko sa 1,5%masti i raznoraznim dodacima praškova za bijelu boju..

----------


## Sonja29

Crvenkapice slobodno jedi zelenu salatu,meni je dr. preporučio što više u trudnoći. Može li u zamjenu za slatko mlijeko sir,puter,jogurt i sl...? Slatko mlijeko nikad nisam volila a sada ga ne podnosim nikako. 24 sata dnevno imam problem sa mučninom mada za sada ne povračam osim kad kuham ili pećem meso.

----------


## KLARA31

ja jedem crvenkapice i to skoro svako drugi dan,jer mi je baš želja,dobro je operem, dobra je za probavu,a kupus imam sa sela,pa se ni toga ne bojim. Nije mi baš bilo svejedno jesti salatu sa vikendice a susjeda ima 9 mačaka kojima neodržava higijenu,ali eto jednom sam jela,nemogu jesti po komodu ni ono što sama posadim  :Sad:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Lilly draga jel ima sto kod tebe...ili odlučila čekati Severinu pa ćete skupa!?


Ništa! Ona se ne da. Danas opet bili na ctg-u. Otkucaji uredni, ja zatvorena.
Sad smo svaki dan u Petrovoj na pregledu. Kolko sam skužila, planiraju me kontrolirati do kraja tjedna, a ako se ništa ne dogodi idem na indukciju.

----------


## prag

što se tiče hrane- prskano, neprskano, domaće nedomaće teško je to kontolirati čak kad i sam uzgajaš..
ja sam na početku trudnoće davila se u lubenicama i onda pročitala na forumu da je to ''otrov'' čime ih prskaju sve da sazore, povećaju volumen itd..i pitali mi mog gin a on se samo nasmijao i rekao: najbolje nemojte ni disati jer je zrak zagađen isto  :Smile: ))) time je sve rekao..tako mislim da je sve ok u normalnim količinama, ništa pretjerivati a nište ne izbaciti to je moj moto..
tkđ što se tiče umjetnih vitamina ja cjelu trudnoću uzimam prenatal od dietpharma, preporučila moja dr koja je nutricionist jer kaže nikad hranom ne možeš unijeti dovoljno za sebe i bebu ( u principu beba uzme sebi što joj treba ali onda je pitanje što je s tvojim rorganizmom..) a da samo treba paziti da se u tim nadomjescima ne nalaze vitamini a i d više od 100 rda%  jer oni se mogu taložiti u organizmu i biti toksični..
ovaj prenatal od dietpharma ne sadrži a uopće a d u granicama pa ja cijelu trudnoću uzimam..
folna se isto preporuča i to mi je dr davao po 5mg folacin, u apoteci su rekli da se sav višak izmokri mokraćom..

a što se tiče prirodnog..sjećate se lani kad je umrlo više osoba u Njemačkoj zbog trovanja Echeriom coli..pa sjećate se gdje je nađen uzrok..u eko-prirodnoj farmi na klicama koje su posipane prirodnim gnojivom..eto pa ti budi pametan..kao jedeš domaće i prirodno pa paf..

----------


## prag

MiaLily sretno! maloj se očigledno sviđa u mami pa joj se ne žuri  :Smile: )
zna li tko novosti od ValeMale, aurore, nea?

----------


## dagnja

Ja obožavam punomasno mlijeko i već neko vrijeme samo njega koristim. Ovdje ima za kupiti i mlijeko uz dodatak vitamina D. :Smile:  Inače ima i jako puno nehomogeniziranog mlijeka pa pazim koju marku sada uzimam iako isto volim ekološko mlijeko, njihovo je skoro sve nehomogenizirano. Vi pazite na to? Ili mislite da se ne dogodi ništa ako se koji put uze neki mliječni proizvod koji nije homogeniziran.

----------


## dagnja

> ja se mazem  bademovim uljem  i  babylove  mama  uljem iz dm


Crvenkapice gdje uzmeš bademovo ulje i koliko košta? Jel ti dobro za kožu ta kombinacija koju koristiš?

----------


## mirna26

> što se tiče hrane- prskano, neprskano, domaće nedomaće teško je to kontolirati čak kad i sam uzgajaš..
> ja sam na početku trudnoće davila se u lubenicama i onda pročitala na forumu da je to ''otrov'' čime ih prskaju sve da sazore, povećaju volumen itd..i pitali mi mog gin a on se samo nasmijao i rekao: najbolje nemojte ni disati jer je zrak zagađen isto ))) time je sve rekao..tako mislim da je sve ok u normalnim količinama, ništa pretjerivati a nište ne izbaciti to je moj moto..
> tkđ što se tiče umjetnih vitamina ja cjelu trudnoću uzimam prenatal od dietpharma, preporučila moja dr koja je nutricionist jer kaže nikad hranom ne možeš unijeti dovoljno za sebe i bebu ( u principu beba uzme sebi što joj treba ali onda je pitanje što je s tvojim rorganizmom..) a da samo treba paziti da se u tim nadomjescima ne nalaze vitamini a i d više od 100 rda% jer oni se mogu taložiti u organizmu i biti toksični..
> ovaj prenatal od dietpharma ne sadrži a uopće a d u granicama pa ja cijelu trudnoću uzimam..
> folna se isto preporuča i to mi je dr davao po 5mg folacin, u apoteci su rekli da se sav višak izmokri mokraćom..
> 
> a što se tiče prirodnog..sjećate se lani kad je umrlo više osoba u Njemačkoj zbog trovanja Echeriom coli..pa sjećate se gdje je nađen uzrok..u eko-prirodnoj farmi na klicama koje su posipane prirodnim gnojivom..eto pa ti budi pametan..kao jedeš domaće i prirodno pa paf..


točno je sve što kažeš..ma tko bi na sv živo mislio...
ja uzimam prenatal od twin laba i to svaki drugi dan jednu tabletu jer oni imaju malo više vrijednosti svih dodataka...

----------


## kalendar

Da li neko zna da mi kaze da li ima opasnosti za plod to sto sam bila u kontaktu sa djetetom koje je upravo prelezalo male boginje ako sam ih ja prelezala u djetinjstvu. Sad sam se tako naljutila, ne mogu vjerovati da neko seta tako sa djetetom.

----------


## mirna26

kalendar...ako si ti to prebolila onda si imuna i tebi i tvojoj bebi ne bi trebalo biti ništa jer imate tvoja protutijela koja cirkuliraju krvlju...

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja imam prenatal ali ga jos ne pijem jer sam na folacinu jos koji tj. poslije folacina dr. rekao mogu piti neke vitamine, sto me sad zanima taj vitamin a i d , u prenatalu ima a 40 % ali d cak 200% onda je to puno ili ??

dagnja ....kupila sam prvo bademovo ulje u dm oko 35 kn i mazem se po trbuhu , onda sam cula da cure koriste i od babylove ulje za trudnice (vece je i jeftinije) pa sam i to kupila u dm ono je oko 15kn , ne mazem zajedno vec kako kad koje , 
poslije tusiranja namazem i bedra i sike , tesko upija , bit ce lakse kad bude toplije 


sto se tice salate , tipa kristal, koju obozavam , uvijek sam je prala list po list , sad jednostavno imam neki strah ( trebam ga izbit iz glave) 
cak su opasnije domace nego kupovne , bas zbog macijeg izmeta ,

----------


## mirna26

crvenkapo...pa baš zato ja pijem prenatal svaki drugi dan...doduše tako mi je rekla i apotekarka pošto je twin lab američki i oni stavljaju malo veće doze,ne znam zašto....čak su i upute na njemu da se piju dvije na dan pa mi se to doista čini previše, ali zašto bi onda amerikanci trovali svoje trudnice?upitno je točno koliko se toga iz želuca zapravo i uspije reapsorbirati i unijeti u krv...ja čula da i ne baš puno pa možda zato stavljaju veće količine...ne znam..ja za svaki slučaj pijem svaki drugi dan..

----------


## Inesz

> ...čak su i upute na njemu da se piju dvije na dan pa mi se to doista čini previše, ali zašto bi onda amerikanci trovali svoje trudnice?*upitno je točno koliko se toga iz želuca zapravo i uspije reapsorbirati i unijeti u krv*...ja čula da i ne baš puno pa možda zato stavljaju veće količine...ne znam..ja za svaki slučaj pijem svaki drugi dan..



aposrpcija hranjivih tvari vrši se u tankom crijevu a ne u želucu

----------


## mirna26

da da...ma dobro..znamo to...to sam rekla bezveze...nije bio naglasak na tome.. :Wink: ...joj joj inesz..ccccc...ti to mene zezaš,ha :Wink: ...sve u svemu hvala a ispravku

----------


## Konfuzija

Meni zatvor rješava grožđe, s tim da valja pojesti i koštice, mislim da one naprave "piling". A za prevenciju strija mi je super Welledino ulje, odmah se upije i uopće nije masno, a ima i neki eko-certifikat, čini mi se.

----------


## inaa

ja pijem prenatal Natural Wealth,još od prije trudnoće,propisao mi ga moj mpo dr,a ovaj samo nastavio.Nisam opće obraćala pažnju na rda,vitamin A iz beta carotena 50%a D100%,piujem po jednu dnnevno.

----------


## inaa

mene muče,a i idu mi na živce ove,ja mislim,bh kontrakcije,čim legnem na leđa stomak mi se koči i izobliči lagano.A dr kaže sve ok cerviks zatvoren,nije nisko,nema problema.

----------


## frka

cure, znam da ću sad opet biti babaroga i vidim da ima puno novih koje vjerovatno nisu čitale od početka, ali ne mogu vjerovati da se neke "stare" i dalje uporno oglušavaju na upute moderatora - ovo je tema o specifičnostima MPO trudnoća, o strahovima, problemima i strepnjama koje idu uz nju, a vi razglabate o punomasnom mlijeku, kremicama i kakanju do besvijesti... takvih je tema na pdf-u Trudnoca milijun, a ovdje se sve zakupusarilo... ok...malo zabrazdite, ali nemojte baš toliko...

sretno svima!

----------


## nina70

*Frka*, nisi babaroga. I meni ovo ovdje sve više liči na facebook,

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja se ispricavam

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam nocas opet dobila Adalat zbog kontrakcija i super mi stomak na njega reaguje ali zato se ja osjecam katastrofa.Imam osjecaj da hiperventiliram i kad konacno uspijem zaspati probudim samu sebe sa ubrzanim i dubokim disanjem i kao da imam napad panike.Nisam to nikad imala pa predpostavljam da tako izgleda.Radili su mi EKG,kazu da je ok,pritisak je isto ok(ja inace imam nizak pritisak a ovo je lijek protiv visokog pritiska pa mi je to valjda reakcija).Osjecam se kao da me je neko izmlatio.Ali je stomak na srecu miran.Kaze mi dr. da puno trudnica kako trudnoca odmice hiperventilira i da to kod mene moze biti razlog da tako disem,a opet mozda je i od lijeka.Nemam pojma hoce li mi ga opet dati ako pocnu kontrakcije.Nikako dva dobra sastaviti.Jeste li imali problema sa hiperventiliranjem?

----------


## Darkica

> cure, znam da ću sad opet biti babaroga i vidim da ima puno novih koje vjerovatno nisu čitale od početka, ali ne mogu vjerovati da se neke "stare" i dalje uporno oglušavaju na upute moderatora - ovo je tema o specifičnostima MPO trudnoća, o strahovima, problemima i strepnjama koje idu uz nju, a vi razglabate o punomasnom mlijeku, kremicama i kakanju do besvijesti... takvih je tema na pdf-u Trudnoca milijun, a ovdje se sve zakupusarilo... ok...malo zabrazdite, ali nemojte baš toliko...
> 
> sretno svima!


Slažem se s *frkom*. Ja svaki dan čitam ovu temu...ovo mi je osobna default tema...ali, mnogo rjeđe pišem...Iskreno, u zadnje sam se vrijeme i pogubila u svim postovima i njihovim sadržajima :Smile:

----------


## Darkica

> *Frka*, nisi babaroga. I meni ovo ovdje sve više liči na facebook,


*frkice*, ti ne možeš biti babaroga sve i da hoćeš! I u redu je upozoriti...pravila se znaju..

Ima li kakvih novosti o *Vali*, *nea*, *hop*? Posebno me brine hop, jer nisam ništa pročitala o njoj još od perioda kada ju je zabrinuo baby watcher...a to mi se čini tako davno. Jel nea rodila, ima li tko kakvih novosti?

----------


## andream

Pomislila sam isto što i Frka, čim vidim da teme odlaze više manje na konzumerizam, nemam ni ja više volju za pisanjem.

----------


## Darkica

> Pomislila sam isto što i Frka, čim vidim da teme odlaze više manje na konzumerizam, nemam ni ja više volju za pisanjem.


X

----------


## mirna26

ej curke...koje su referentne vrijednosti bubrežnih izlazišta-pijelona bubrega...kaj su vama rekli doktori...hoću reći,kakve su mjere pijelona vašim bebicama,pogotovo malim dečkićima..samo provjeravam...kod nas je sve u redu ali se malo informiramo...hvala

----------


## kockica1

Drage moje i moji,
nisam aktivna na forumu,ali svratim citat vas cesto! zanima me kad ste prve leptirice,baloncice..ili pokrete nasih najdrazih bebica osjetile...mi smo na 15 tj,i neosjetim nista.a uzv nam je za 7 dana,a ja jako nestrpljiva!  :Kiss:  svim mamicama,taticama i svim malim bebicama!!!

----------


## Darkica

Ja sam prve balončiće kako ih nazivaš osjetila u 23 tjednu...tada nije bilo nikakve sumnje. Ako je i bilo štogod ranije, nisam to osjetila. Inače, i položaj posteljice igra ulogu...a meni je posteljica sprijeda. Ali, sve ti je to individualno - znam žene koje su osjetile ranije od mene i one koje su osjetile kasnije...

----------


## alma_itd

> Drage moje i moji,
> nisam aktivna na forumu,ali svratim citat vas cesto! zanima me kad ste prve leptirice,baloncice..ili pokrete nasih najdrazih bebica osjetile...mi smo na 15 tj,i neosjetim nista.a uzv nam je za 7 dana,a ja jako nestrpljiva!  svim mamicama,taticama i svim malim bebicama!!!


Ja sam prvi put ''konkretno'' osjetila u 18tt,a do tad mozda par dana ranije sam osjecala nesto za sta sam mislila da su crijeva.Zavisi ti i gdje je posteljica(ako je sprijeda kasnije ces osjetiti) i da li je prva trudnoca(kazu da se kasnije osjeti).Meni je bio osjecaj kao kad si npr u vodi i kad ti one male ribice dodiruju nogu,samo sto je ovdje stomak bio u pitanju :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mirna26

kockice o tome smo već pričali ali ću ti rado ponovit...ja sam sada na kraju 20tog tjedna i osjetila sam ih mislim na početku 20tog tjedna...ali ono baš intenzivnije i od tada svaki dan da ne mogu fulat više i reći da su plinovi u mojim crijevima :Wink: ....moja posteljica je sprijeda pa je to dodatno možda oslabilo jačinu udaraca,ali sada ih osjetim svaki dan i često tokom dana...veselim se svakom udarcu jer mi je tako lakše,...onda znam da je moj miš živ :Smile: !i nisi to samo udarci..to je više migoljenje plus udarci....miješano.. :Smile: 

ja bih opet zamolila trudnice koje su i već pred kraj trudnoće, koliki su bili i koliki su sada pijeloni vašim bebicama u bubrežićima pogotovo dečkićima..jako bi bila sretna da to napišete da imam s čim usporedit..malo sam čitala dalje po forumu ali uglavnom se spominju patološki promjeri...hvala još jednom drage moje!

----------


## Charlie

*Kockice* ja sam ih u prvoj T osjetila već u 17tt, iako sam postala sigurna da je to-TO desetak dana kasnije. Posteljica je bila straga.

*Mirna* ja nisam nikad čula za to što pitaš (a i imam curicu) pa ti ne mogu pomoći. Valjda će se netko javiti.

----------


## artisan

Mi smo danas bili na pregledu (10+6tt) i sve je super, vidjeli prekrasnu bebicu koja ima 47mm :Zaljubljen: , srćeko kuca ko ludo i sve je super. Baš sam bila već i zabrinuta jer nemam apsolutno nikakvih tegoba, ali nije bilo razloga za zabrinutost na kraju. 
Sljedeći tjedan ćemo na kombinirani...

----------


## Charlie

*artisan* bravo za dobre vijesti!!! Baš ti zavidim da si bila na pregledu  :Smile: 

*Cure ima li novosti o ValaMaloj?*

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> *artisan* bravo za dobre vijesti!!! Baš ti zavidim da si bila na pregledu 
> 
> *Cure ima li novosti o ValaMaloj?*


Vala je još u bolnici i lagano odbrojava do najdivnijeg susreta...uglavnom ok je...tko zna možda i dočeka nas svoje terminuše  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

Evo i nas sa 3D;ne mogu vjerovati da smo vec na pola puta!!!Imamo 365g i opet smo za par dana napredniji.Svima :Kiss:

----------


## mirna26

predivno sela....bravo za valumalu.......ja ću isto na 3D uskoro..jedva čekam.....moj miš je isto napredniji....ma bebe su nam gromovi :Smile:

----------


## kockica1

hvala vam na informacijama.... sad mi je nekako lakse..vi ste mpo specijalisti. cure s skorim terminima zelim sto laksi i ljepsi porod i da izdrze do kraja!  :Very Happy: 
bas se veselim za vase 3d i vase napredne bebice! mi cemo za 6 dana na uzv i nadam se da ce nam se bebica pokazati da vidimo spol! :Very Happy:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Vala je još u bolnici i lagano odbrojava do najdivnijeg susreta...uglavnom ok je...tko zna možda i dočeka nas svoje terminuše


Super vijest!

----------


## ježić

Curke, evo da se i ja javim po prvi put službeno na ovoj temi. Danas smo 17+4.
Jučer bio pregled i UZV, sve je ok. Ja se osjećam odlično, nikakvih trudničkih tegoba. Moj ježolinac odlično napreduje. Nisam još osjetila nikakvo meškoljenje, ali sam jučer vidjela kako lamanta nogicama, tako da će i to valjda skoro.
Inače, kaže doktor da nije baš 100% sigurno, ali po svemu sudeći, stiže mali pišonja :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nety

> Curke, evo da se i ja javim po prvi put službeno na ovoj temi. Danas smo 17+4.
> Jučer bio pregled i UZV, sve je ok. Ja se osjećam odlično, nikakvih trudničkih tegoba. Moj ježolinac odlično napreduje. Nisam još osjetila nikakvo meškoljenje, ali sam jučer vidjela kako lamanta nogicama, tako da će i to valjda skoro.
> Inače, kaže doktor da nije baš 100% sigurno, ali po svemu sudeći, stiže mali pišonja


Ježić suuuper vijesti Bravo za malog ježeka  :Smile:  neka sam raste i mlati ..budes ti njega sigurno skoro osjetila I ja cekam da osjetim svoga iako mislim da i vec naveliko kolikogod da je mali skace po mjehuru  :Smile: ..trošak toalet papira nam se utrostrucio jer moram pišati svako malo :Laughing:

----------


## andream

Super za Valu, baš lijepe vijesti.
Uskoro će doći i do "smjene" trudnica, polako odmiču i moje terminuše, a dolaze friške trudnice. Cure, svima nek nam je sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sela

*Jezic* odlicne vijesti!!
Sretno *Andream* i svim curama koje vec "pušu"!! :Smile: 
Moj malisan( na 3d nije htio pokazati obiljezja,steta) sad svaki dan povremeno kucka lagano,a najsladji mi bio jedan dan kad sam
napeto kao struna gledala neki film i dijete se razlupalo ko nogometas jer nije naviklo na napetu i tako uzbudjenu mamu!! :Zaljubljen: 
Kako se stalno budim nocu,vidim da si pratimo ritam,budi se i on.Jutros u 3 55 kuckao je bas onako za dobrojutro veselo!!!
A kad napravi salto ili neki okret,koji je to zanimljiv osjecaj!Nisam mislila da ce biti tako. :Zaljubljen: 
Zna se on razlupati i po cervixu-tad nisam bas presretna  :Smile: 
*Jezic* zelim ti da uskoro i ti osjetis ove slatke bomboncice od pokreta svog Jezurca!!!*Nety* takodhjer.
*Mirna* :Kiss:

----------


## Charlie

Super za ValaMalu i njenu curičicu! Neka ostane sve dobro do kraja.

Ježić bravo za malog ježeka!

Mene danas i jučer svako malo probada negdje nisko dolje, ne znam je li mjehur (prije 10 dana sterilna urinokultura i urin b.o.) ili maternica, uopće nije ugodno kad pikne.

----------


## Sela

Inace,kukovi me ponekad tako bole da ne mogu lezati na njima,a na ledjima se ne smije i sto mi preostaje????Javi se cesto i
bol u donjem dijelu ledja ali lakse i gotovo kao pritisak.Jednom me zgrcilo u trbuhu da sam sve zvijezde vidjela iz cista mira dok sam lezala
na lijevom boku i gledala tv,bol je otisla na gore,prema zelucu i pojacala se u ledjima i mislila sam u datom casu-gotovo je.Preplavio me cisti uzas.
Ali bol je jenjala polako i vise se nije pojavila.Pitala doca sto bi to moglo biti-moja teorija bi bila pomicanje unutarnjih organa i rast maternice..
Onda kad ti *Jezicu*  kazes da nemas simptoma,prosto zavidim...Kazem ja da nije isto biti trudan u 20ima i 40tima,trbusni misici,koza u mlade zene
su jos superelasticni-vjerovatno niti ne osjeti rast trbuha,dok moje zakrzljalo misicje koje teretanu nije vidjelo godinama drugacije podnasa ovo blazeno stanje.
Ali neka,tako valjda mora biti.Netko moze joggirati u trudnoci, a netko kao ja,napraviti malu setnjicu i vec osjetiti pritisak i boluckanje u trbuhu... :Mad: .

----------


## Sela

*Charlie* i ja sam imala ta pikanja koja ja osjecam kao pikanja u cerviksu-takodjer radila urinokulturu i sterilna je.
Izgleda da je to dosta uobicajeno.Ali spomeni to svom docu.

----------


## mirna26

> Mene danas i jučer svako malo probada negdje nisko dolje, ne znam je li mjehur (prije 10 dana sterilna urinokultura i urin b.o.) ili maternica, uopće nije ugodno kad pikne.


poznato....ja osjetim mjehur i to pošteno kad si "On" fino nađe mjesto iznad njega i smjesti se fino, sjedne dal s glavicom ili guzom...jeeee...meni oči ispadnu..odmah na wec moram..iako sam bila pred 5minuta.Dobijem osjećaj kao da će mi mjehur puknuti,dosta neugodno kao da imam upalu.I onda se prošetam,premjestim položaj i sve nestane ko rukom odnešeno.Nisam sigurna da li to i BH kontrakcije mogu raditi.U cervixu znam osjetiti neka sitna bockanja..ili pubično niže...mislim čak da su to živci koji refleksno reagiraju kada te tvoja beba malo pritisne ili kako se rastežu ligamenti i maternica...teško je reći što je konkretno...meni je inače urinokultura sterilna....a da znate samo kakav mi je bio nalaz urina i krvi..katastrofa: urin: kmnogo bakterija,mnogo epitela,nešto sluzi, leukocita dosta....ja napravim urinokulturu,a ono sterilnije nemre bit.krv:leukociti povišeni:...ali sve je to normalno..mora se samo voditi računa kako dajete urin...ja sam možda tu malo pogriješila i na brzinu se ispiškila..i eto ti vraga.leukocita može biti i u urinu(to je ok u trudnoći) i više u krvi (također ok).
Ne znam sad tko je od vas spomenuo,mislim da je inaa...kad legne da joj se često izobliči trbuh(BH kontrakcije)...to se i meni dešava...ali samo kad legnem na leđa...možda jer je maternica onda blago pritisnuta,nije slobodna pa odmah se krene grčit.ne znam kak drukčije to opisat.teško je ponekad sve to razlikovati.ali se ne treba preveć sekirat.evo mog miša javlja vam se svima šalje vam puse udarcima,vama i vašim bebama i kaže da je gladan pa ja odoh jest :Wink: puse

----------


## eva133

Bok cure, evo da se i ja javim ovdje. Osim mučnina za sada je sve ok. Sada sam u 11.tjednu. 
Zanima je da li je tko bio kod dr. Kosa na ultrazvuku. Moj mpo doktor mi je njega preporučio jer s blizancima se ne radi kombinirani test, nego samo ultrazvuk. 
Svaka informacija je dobro došla.

----------


## frka

eva133, Kos je prva liga! svaka preporuka!

----------


## eva133

Gdje on radi i koja mu je cijena?

----------


## frka

Dr Kos ti sada radi u poliklinici Ginekos. Evo linka http://www.ginekos.hr/

cijenu ne znam - mi smo bili kod njega dok je još radio u Viliju i platili 400kn.

----------


## eva133

Hvala ti puno.

----------


## kordica

Koke, kolko BH kontrakcija je normalno imat u jednom danu??

----------


## frka

kordice, imaš na pdf-u Trudnoća dosta o tome. ako se ne varam, do 10 je ok, ali već sam pozaboravljala pa provjeri... obrati pozornost na to ponavljaju li se ritmički i da li ih nešto izaziva (npr. pun mjehur). pij magnezij - možeš popiti i 2 (čak i 3 u ekstremnim slučajevima) i lezi. ali ti nosiš 3 bebe pa je vjerovatno već tijesno...

----------


## kordica

inače ih imam 3-4 puta na dan i to je ok, al sinuć su me se uhvatile, 5-6 komada u sat vremena, nakon mazanja trbuha sa uljem, onda je vjerojatno od toga, smirile su se nakon normabela i magnezija. inače pijem 600 mg magnezija, ležim 90% dana, luda sam već

----------


## frka

e da, kod učestalijih kontrakcija, dodirivanje, maženje trbuha i slično je ZABRANJENO! znači, namaži se u sekundi i bjež od trbuha! lezi na lijevi bok po mogućnosti i pij propisanu terapiju. ako ti se išta učini sumnjivim, bjež u bolnicu - ja recimo nisam skužila da su mi se BH pretvorile u trudove u 30.tt, ali mi je pozlilo pa su skužili u bolnici i prebacili me na intravenoznu tokolizu ( do tad sam pila tablete partusistena). ali ja sam imala po 20 BH u satu... i na kraju dočekala 39tt uz STROGO MIROVANJE od 23.tt tak da znam kak ti je, ali lezi - vjeruj mi, jako brzo sve prođe  :Wink:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Drage moje trudničice i novopečene mame - samo sam skočila pozdraviti i poslati vam tonu poljubaca od mojih slatkiša Svena i Damiana. Malo nam je užurbano, pa ne stignemo forumirati, ali čim se uhodamo i ja nađem malo vremena javim se.
Sretno svima, a poseban zagrljaj Miji Lilly (uspjela sam uhvatit informaciju da je prenijela termin)!
Pusa svima!!!

----------


## Beti3

Aaaaa,Sumskovoce, predivni su!!!(kuckam o drvo) I kako se dodiruju ručicama. Čestitam još jednom.

----------


## nina70

*Šumskovoce* poljupci tebi i tvojim cukrenim dečkima!!! Nadam se da uspiješ i odspavati malo. 

Ja sam ko zombi ne spavam ni noću ni danju  :Sad:

----------


## Darkica

Predivni su, voćkice!

----------


## luci07

Ajme, Šumskice, prekrasni su!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tikki

Šumskice preslatki su mališi!  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## artisan

šumsko :Zaljubljen: 
eva i ja idem kod kosa sljedeći tjedan, ali na kombinirani, samo uzv je 400 kn i dalje. i meni ge je preporučio doktor, a i čula sam da je odličan

----------


## Charlie

Preslatki su, Sumskice! Cestitam od srca!

----------


## alma_itd

*Sumskice*  :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:  Kako se samo gledaju dva brata,lutke medene.
Kod mene danas opet krvarenje.Primjetila sam da kad dan ranije imam onu bol u preponama o kojoj sam *Mirni26* mislim juce ili prekjuce pisala,slijedeci dan prokrvarim.Odmah su me prikljucili na tokolizu jer sam naravno imala i jace kontrakcije,dali mi jos jednu injekciju dexametazona za brze sazrijevanje pluca i evo me cijeli dan prikacena na CTG.Kontrakcije se smiruju a i krvarenje je evo prestalo,''porodila'' sam jedan ogroman ugrusak :Embarassed: ,veceras ne smijem uzeti Aspirin i Fraxiparin,a za Utrogestan kojeg inace pijem pred spavanje mi jos nisu nista rekli.Juce je bio sastanak sa neonatologom i definitivno je odluceno da ce carski biti u 37tt ako veliko krvarenje ne odluci drugacije.10 dana prije carskog trebam prestati sa Fraxiparinom,a za Aspirin nista jos neznam,mozda mi ga skroz ukinu,vidjecemo sutra.Inace po njihovim mjerenjima danas sam 33tt.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Bok cure, evo da se i ja javim ovdje. Osim mučnina za sada je sve ok. Sada sam u 11.tjednu. 
> Zanima je da li je tko bio kod dr. Kosa na ultrazvuku. Moj mpo doktor mi je njega preporučio jer s blizancima se ne radi kombinirani test, nego samo ultrazvuk. 
> Svaka informacija je dobro došla.


draga  bas  mislim se  gdje si ti  ovdje   :Smile:  

drago mi je za vala malu  , samo nek bude  dobro
sumsko  ma sta  reci za  tvoj avatar   , rastop

----------


## andream

Evo i nas sa sretnim vijestima, bebica danas na UZV već 3,100 kg, zatvorena, sad će mi jedina muka biti porod tako velike bebe (sretne brigice...). Dobila od doca napraviti KKS i mali kolaguogram, nek se nađe za meni željenu epiduralnu koju mu stalno spominjem. Kontrolu imamo za 2 tjedna, izgleda da nam se smiješi termin, ne prije  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

Šumskovoće, malci su preslatki.

Crvenkapice, nema me često na forumu jer čim pročitam nešto o trudnoći muka mi je, ali doslovno. Zato izbjegavam, za sada.

----------


## ivana101

Sumskovoce dečki su preslatki....sretno i brzo se uhodajte :Very Happy:

----------


## lasta

Šumskice baš su čarobni(kao da si jučer objavila svoju betu a gle ..)

Andream neka sve bude ok,na termin-samo da te obavjestim ja ću biti sljedeća koja neće znati spol bebe do poroda,mora te netko nasljediti :Kiss: 

Alma neka sve krene nabolje i da stigneš do 37tt

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Šumkice*, dečki su preslatki!

Evo i nas sa današnje kontrole. Još smo 2 u 1.
Ctg odličan, trbuh se tek sad počeo spuštati i konačno sam otvorena jedva za jedan prst.
Sutra se moram javiti dr-u na odjel da se pročitaju i pregledaju moji papiri jer moja djevojčica nije spremna za izlazak.
On misli da mi imamo još desetak dana vremena do poroda i da ne bi silio porod ako za to nema potrebe.

----------


## thinkpink

> Drage moje trudničice i novopečene mame - samo sam skočila pozdraviti i poslati vam tonu poljubaca od mojih slatkiša Svena i Damiana. Malo nam je užurbano, pa ne stignemo forumirati, ali čim se uhodamo i ja nađem malo vremena javim se.
> Sretno svima, a poseban zagrljaj Miji Lilly (uspjela sam uhvatit informaciju da je prenijela termin)!
> Pusa svima!!!


ajme šumskice kakve divne bebe! čestitam od srca! neka im je dug, sretan i zdrav život!

----------


## andream

Lasta, ajde da je netko sa mnom u klubu "ne želim znati", baš mi je drago  :Smile: 
Mia, koliko je težila bebica na zadnjem pregledu?

----------


## prag

šumskovoće preslatki su maleni  :Yes:  uživaj u svakom trenu a javi se kad stigneš s novim slijama  :Saint:  :Saint: 
alma, ti se jadna ispati u zadnjem periodu, sreća u dobrim si rukama i sve je pod kontrolom, drži se i dalje junački kao do sada!
valamala nam je svima u mislima, hvala Bogu da guraju njih dvije  :Smile: 
MiaLily ti si nam sljedeća mama! malenoj se očigledno sviđa u stomaku pa joj se ne žuri vani  :Smile: 
ima li tko vijesti o nei?

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Lasta, ajde da je netko sa mnom u klubu "ne želim znati", baš mi je drago 
> Mia, koliko je težila bebica na zadnjem pregledu?


Kod dr. Kosa sa 36tt 2600 grama. U Petrovoj sa 39 tt 3500 grama. Ali taj uzv je trajao 2 minute i nije da mu baš vjerujem.
Ali ona ti je meni cijelu trudnoću za desetak dana manja na uzv.
Ja mislim da je meni termin puno kasnije nego što ispada. Moja prva beta je bila jako mala 15 dnt dvostaničnog embrija. 
Stimulacija mi je bila malo duža, implatacija vjerojatno kasnije i meni fali nekih 2 tjedna.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

*Šumskiceeee*....preslatki su ti dečki....imena su odličnaaaaaa.....uživajte!!!!!!!!
*Andream* fino tvoja bebica napreduje!!!!
*Lilly....*mila pa ti ćeš dočekati još nas ovaj veeeeliki skup terminuša.....jesu ti rekli što za heparin...jel se "skidaš" prije poroda s njega!?
Ja sam danas odlučila....ipak ću napraviti pretrage za epiduralnu...pa kako mi bude....A*ndream* jesi je ti imala na prvom porodu!?

----------


## Mia Lilly

Do sada su mi u trudničkoj ambulanti govorili da nastavim sa Fragminom.

----------


## Charlie

*andream* super za dobre vijesti s pregleda i veliku bebu  :Smile:  Kad je termin?

----------


## simicv

čestitke novim mamama, baš sam ljubomorna!

Kao što sam pisala danas me po PS-u zvala ginekologica da su vrijednosti double testa povišene i da dođem kod nje za dogovor kako dalje.
Da mogu uplatiti svu lovu što imam na kladionici na to da će mi preporučiti amnio, sve bi stavila i odigrala. Oparila bi se samo tako.

Pregledala sam vaše postove i naručila se za 4D ultrazvuk.
Užasno sam se uzrujala, nakon 15 godina pogrešaka ispravim sve u Pragu, vratim se doma i opet rade gluposti.
I dr.Mardešić mi je odgovorio da idem na 4D.

Hvala na savjetima, izgleda bi najbolje bilo da mi rode vode trudnoću :Rolling Eyes: 
I nemojte se ljutiti na cure koje se bore sa zatvorom. Taj užas i paniku kada se moraš naprezati sa
donjim dijelom trbuha, a strah te za teško ostvarenu trudnoću, bolje da nikada ne osjetite.

----------


## kalendar

I mi smo danas culi srce  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## alma_itd

Meni su danas definitivno ukinuli asprin i dalje cu nastaviti samo sa fraxiparinom.Juce sam dobila jos jednu injekciju Dexametazona za brze sazrijevanje pluca bebe i danas mi dr. kaze da je zapravo juce i posljednji dan bio kad ta injekcija ima efekat(znaci da sam ''prokrvarila na vrijeme'' :Laughing: ).Jos mi je rekao da su pluca malo slabije razvijena kod djece koja se rode carskim rezom nego kod djece koja su rodjena vaginalnim porodjajem.E sad neznam jel mislio kao na moj slucaj kad se moram poroditi na carski u 37tt i kod zena koje rode u 40tt ili cak prenesu termin ali moraju na carski zbog polozaja bebe ili zato sto se ne otvaraju.Nekad sam procitala negdje da sam prolazak bebe kroz porodjajni kanal stimulise otpustanje necega sto opet stimulise kod bebe nesto vezano za pluca(bas sam ovo lijepo objasnila :Ups: ).Vjerujem da tu ima necega jer nije priroda dzaba tako napravila da se radjamo prolaskom kroz porodjajni kanal,sve je do detalja razradjeno kod svih sisara pa i Homo sapiensa,carski rez je ipak medicinska intervencija kojom smo malo umjesali prste u ono da ''jaci i otporniji opstaju'' :Klap:

----------


## simicv

Carski rez, ili cesarium, datira iz zapisa staroga Rima, kao civilizacijska tekovina.
Inače, u vremena prije carstva znali su ga napraviti i pastiri.

I to je prirodni zahvat poznat koliko i samo rađanje, tako da se mirne duše
možeš opustiti i biti uvjerena da ćeš roditit zdravo i normalno dijete.

----------


## simicv

Inače, prolaskom bebe kroz porođajni kanal može proizvesti probleme, oštećenja itd,
zbog čega se i ide na carski rez.

----------


## prag

simicv, nemoj se brinuti, to što je double povišen  ne mora ništa značiti..ja znam za 2 slučaja gdje je 100% zakazao double test..
jedna je imala povišen d. i nije htjela raditi amnio. pa su po uzv isto joj tvrdili da je dijete s down sindromomom. ali nije htjela pobaciti, na kraju rodila zdravu curicu!
drugoj je dr na uzv, prije testa sa sigurnošću ustanovio po nuhalnom naboru, bedrenoj kosti, kosti šake itd da je down i još rekao usput da on radi pobačaje pa da će to ''lako'' riješiti, ona u suzama odmah na amnio i pokaže sve ok, dr ''malo'' pogriješio...
ja bih na tvom mjestu otišla na 4D u dr Kosa i za početak će po nuhalnom naboru i bedrenoj kosti vidjeti rizik. i opet ponavljam, nisu bitne tvoje godine već donorkine!!!
drži se!

----------


## simicv

Velika hvala na podršci, ja sam kriva što nisam odbila nepouzdan test.
Teško se isključiti, ali mnogi od neupućenih vole dijeliti savjete, pa uvijek
treba poslušati iskustvo. 
Samo se pripremam za sutra i veliko NE. 
Najviše me iscrpljuje što se moram u ovakvom stanju natezati sa 
liječnikom.

----------


## andream

> *andream* super za dobre vijesti s pregleda i veliku bebu  Kad je termin?


 Na moj rođendan. 23.veljače  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crvenkapica77

jutros sam se probudila  sa  zuboboljom,  ajmeee,  sto smijem popit  za  bol?   idem zubaru  , sto mi moze raditi  sad kad me boli,  bez  anestezije jos  ?  zna li tko  ?

----------


## prag

crvenkapice, dr ti smije u trudnoći popraviti zub samo bez anestezije, je da će malo boliti ali strplljen-spašen. i ne boj se, ja sam i prije trudnoće zube popravljala bez anestezije, malo pretrpiš ali poslije si mirna i nema onog osjećaja kad popušta injekcija..
p.s. ne mora značiti da je u pitanju kvar, meni je bila upala zubnog mesa sa takvim bolovima da sam mislila da je pokvaren zub. ako ti se pokaže da je to, onda kadulju skuhati i mućkati svako malo ( ne gutati ) i dobro četkati mekanom četkicom, čak i kad ide krv..zubna pasta parodontax..

----------


## Charlie

Ja imam informaciju iz prve trudnoće da se smije uzet lokalna anestezija kod zubara - bila sam u 11 tt, navodno sam smjela Lidokain dobiti lokalno u toj fazi trudnoće. Ali to sam saznala naknadno tako da nisam iskoristila. Kad sam zubaru rekla da sam trudna odmah je rekao idemo bez anestezije, pa sad u biti ne znam što je točno.

----------


## prag

> Na moj rođendan. 23.veljače


andream meni je termin 19.2. a suprugu je rođendan na tvoj dan 23.2. i sve se nadam da će moj poklon s slike malo zakasniti i doći tati kao najljepši poklon za rođendan!  :Smile:

----------


## andream

crvenkapica, evo iz friškog iskustva sa zuboboljom: smiješ piti lekadole i oni su mi stvarno pomogli kod zubobolje. Na žalost taj zub trebao je van i ja sam ga morala vaditi, na stom. fakultetu sad prije par tjedana, gdje su mi unatoč ogromnom  strahu i vjerojatno i tlaku, dali naravno prije toga anesteziju. sve je prošlo u najboljem redu. Ali opet, neki dan, zabolio me drugi zub, išla sam kod svoje soc. zubarice, izmjerila mi je tlak koji je zbog straha bio 150/100 (a par sati prije na kontroli u bolnici 120/80) i nije mi htjela dati anesteziju, rekla da je to preopasno zbog adrenalina u anestetiku (na faksu ipak imaju kisik i druge sitnice ako dođe do nesvjesti i sl.). Tako da mi je samo obavila najnužnije da me ne boli i rekla da dođem nakon poroda. 
Prag, baš smo se svi "nagurali" oko datuma u veljači, baš me zanima kako će se na kraju posložiti...

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo bila  sam kod zubara, brza sam ha ?   otvorio zub  stavio lijek i sad  cemo vidjeti  hoce li  prestat  bolit, za mj. dana doci  stavit  plombu,  
dolazi vikend  strah me  sto ako bude bolio

----------


## crvenkapica77

kupila sam  lupocet500  jel to pomaze  ?

----------


## butterfly101

> Drage moje trudničice i novopečene mame - samo sam skočila pozdraviti i poslati vam tonu poljubaca od mojih slatkiša Svena i Damiana. Malo nam je užurbano, pa ne stignemo forumirati, ali čim se uhodamo i ja nađem malo vremena javim se.
> Sretno svima, a poseban zagrljaj Miji Lilly (uspjela sam uhvatit informaciju da je prenijela termin)!
> Pusa svima!!!


Draga *Šumskica,* želim vam puuunoo veselja,zdravlja i lijepih želja , nadam se da sada uživaš u slatkim brigama i da je vaša sreća potpuna.... puse malim mišićima,preslatki su...

----------


## Sumskovoce

Cure drage hvala vam na čestitkama i komplimentima za dečke  :Heart:  
Upravo sam ih oboje uspavala, pa da vam napišem kratko kako je bilo  :Smile:  ne znam kada ću stić napisati priču s poroda, ali svakako ću nastojat. Mi smo hospitalizirani 27.12. (točno na 37.tt) i moja doktorica mi je rekla da ćemo napraviti neke nalaze i da je po njoj sve OK, čekamo dečke da vidimo kako će se stvari razvijati. Već sam se mogla vidjeti na odjelu patologije trudnoće kako dočekujem tri kralja  još uvijek 3u1  :Laughing:  Kad ono dan poslije predvečer dolazi sestra i šalje me na EKG radi carskog  :Shock:  a ja sva u čudu. Počela je buktati preeklampsija, pa mi je zakazan carski za 29.12.
Carski je prošao valjda dobro (nije to baš piece of cake kao što sam ja zamišljala), roaming in je bio prilično zahtjevan pothvat, zastoj mlijeka u grudima jako bolno iskustvo, hormoni koji peru nakon poroda su pravi ringišpil osjećaja, ali  ta dva para okica, te ručice, to lice...te moje bebe su božanski osjećaj i odmah se zaboravi neispavanost, bolove i emocije raznih vrsta. Želim svakome da iskusi taj nenadmašni osjećaj svoje bebe u naručju...to je zaista divno  :Heart:  
Grlim vas, Damian zove moram trčat njemu

----------


## KLARA31

sumskovoce preslatki su ti dječaci i potpis ti je super  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

sumskovoce preslatki su ti dječaci i potpis ti je super  :Wink:

----------


## ZO

sumsko rastopila sam se  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## eva133

Ima li tko takav savjet, željezo mi je nisko. Nisu mi dali nikakve tablete, jer će mi kao sjesti na želudac pa će mi još više biti muka.
Šta da radim?

----------


## Charlie

eva133 a što ti kaže ginekolog? Ako je samo malo ispod granice možda ti i ne treba ništa...ne znam. Moje je na granici ili malo ispod i isto ne moram ništa uzimati.

----------


## eva133

Malo je ispod granice, a ginekolog mi je rekao da mi ništa neće dati, bar za sada.

----------


## nina70

> Ima li tko takav savjet, željezo mi je nisko. Nisu mi dali nikakve tablete, jer će mi kao sjesti na želudac pa će mi još više biti muka.
> Šta da radim?


Ako ti je Fe malo ispod granice ja bih za sada poslušala doktora i pokušala ga povisiti kroz prehranu. Tek negdje od 20 tt će ti trebati malo veće količine Fe jer tada beba počinje "krasti" tvoje zalihe. Meni je dr preporučio natašte ali sa C vitaminom (ja popijem s cedevitom). Ako ti to izaziva mučninu onda popiješ nakon obroka ali uvijek s C vitaminom radi lakše i brže absorbcije. I moraš paziti da 1 h prije uzimanja željeza i 2 sata nakon ne smiješ uzimati nikakve mliječne proizvode, jaja i kavu. Šumeće tablete željeza sam izbjegavala jer su mi i prije trudnoće izazivale mučninu.

----------


## Sela

Mi smo u 21.tjednu,ali zeljezo i feritin se jos uvijek solidno drze(jucer digla nalaze),ali su d-dimeri i fibrinogen poviseni(uz terpiju Fraxi 0,4).
Sa d-dimerima se opasno priblizavamo dozvoljenoj granici za 2.tromjesecje(ref.inter.do 0,5mg/L),a moj nalaz je 0,9.Dozvoljeno je do 1mg/L cini mi se.
Kontrola kod hematologa za 10 dana,vidjet cemo sto ce reci.

----------


## eva133

Hvala vam na odgovorima. Pokušat ću povisiti ga prehranom pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## opa

POZDRAV CURE
DA VAS OBAVIJESTIM DA SE 12.01. U 16,20h RODILA :Saint:  ZARA,POROD PROŠAO UREDU I PRIJE DVA DANA STGLE SMO KUĆI I SAD SE PRIVIKAVAMO JEDNA NA DRUGU,NEMOGU VAM OPISATI RADOST KOJU SMO OSJETILI JA I MOJ M NAKON TOLIKO GODINA IŠČEKIVANJA KAD SMO PRIMILI NAŠU CURICU U RUKE,ŽELIM SVAKOJ OD VAS DA  I VI UBRZO OSJETITE  TU RADOST,POZDRAV

----------


## Sela

*Opa* krasno!Dobrodoslica maloj Zari!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## alma_itd

Prilikom posjete zubaru mozete komotno primiti anesteziju narocito ako niste u prvom trimestru trudnoce.Preporucuje se anestezija bez adrenalina(brze pocinje sa djelovanjem i krace traje).Ja sam trudnici u 9 mjesecu trudnoce 8 dana pred termin vadila umnjak sa anestezijom(i to je jos bila jedna crnkinja,a zna se kako oni imaju ''slabe zube'')Ta kolicina adrenalina koja se inace nalazi u anestetiku je puna manja od one koju organizam stvara kad ima bolove(zbog zubobolje)i zbog straha od samog postupka.Ja bi svakoj trudnici savjetovala da ako ima nekih problema sa zubima ode fino kod zubara i rijesi problem,a ne da pije tablete protiv bolova i odlaze tretman.
Danas smo imali UZ,od proslog petka se bebo udebljao pola kg,sad je 2600gr :Very Happy:  Ja sam danas prema njihovim racunicama 33+4,opet sam jutros imala krvarenje,navukli su mi one carape od pete pa skoro do kukova(prevencija tromboze,iako primam fraxiparin),stalno mi drze jednu infuziju prikljucenu koja sluzi samo da odrzava otvorenu venu ako bi hitno trebalo zbog medikacije,stomak mi je konstantno tvrd ali na CTG bude tek poneka kontrakcija.Svako jutro sa bebom obavim jedan razgovor a navece mu se zahvalim sto me je poslusao i izdrzao jos jedan dan :Grin:

----------


## nina70

*Opa* čestitke i poljupci maloj Zari  :Klap: 

*Alma* nadam se da ćete što duže izdržati 2u1  :Love:

----------


## hop

Bok cure,nisam vas dugo pratila,ali sada kada sam navratila vidim da se je Darkica i Sela ispitivale za mene.
Uglavnom svima vam želim od srca sve najbolje i trudnicama i onima koje će naravno to ostati,
Uglavnom ja sam pod takvim stresom ćitavu trudnoću da neznma što bi rekla, od silnih bolova i svega ostaloga.
Danas sam 24+1,ali naš dečkić malo kasni,a za dva dana uzv je 23+6,  al šta me brine je opseg trbuha tj ac koji je 22+6, znaći za nekih 8 dana, a sve su mjere druge u redu, moj dr ne obraća pažnju na to,al mene brine.
Da li je koja od vas tak da su joj mjere opsega trbuha manje od drugih mjera?
I brine me indeks otpornosti oznaka mu je ri,to je valjda neki protok krvi intrauterine,meni je taj ri o.69,piše GL.I,RIAU O.69,pa ako koja od vas zna kako je vama bio taj RI?
Ma nešt je dr promrljao za to. pa sam skužila da nije ko da u referentama taj RI.

----------


## Darkica

Baš mi je drago da si se napokon javila. Već sam se bila zabrinula...Glavno da je dečkić dobro...Uglavnom postoje odstupanja u tjednima trudnoće i onome što utz pokazuje...Kod mene je curica nešto veća nego što bi po tjednu trudnoće trebala biti...veća je za nekih tjedan dana.
Što se ovoga RI tiče, tu ti zaista ne mogu pomoći, jer se s time nisam susrela...Nadam se da će ti se javiti neka forumašica koja o tome nešto zna.
 :Kiss:

----------


## Charlie

Hop ja te razumijem u tvojim brigama ali 2 dana razlike u UZ mjerenju i stvarnom trajanju trudnoce nisu nista. Problem bi eventualno bio da je odstupanje tjedan, dva. Bebe su razlicito gradjene pa mozda taj opseg trbuscica nema veue ako je sve drugo ok (i moja cura je imala manji opseg za tt a sve je bilo ok), pogotovo ako dr. nije zabrinut.
Ali ako si pod stresom lijepo odi po drugo misljenje pa ces vidjeti.
Za ovu kraticu ne znam sto je.

----------


## alma_itd

*Hop* draga,sve te mjere na UZ su relativne,meni su neki dan od nekakva tri termina poroda koji su imali konacno skontali u kojoj sam nedjelji trudnoce :Laughing:  a lezim u bolnici vec 15 dana i kao cekam kad ce beba napuniti dovoljan broj dana da bi se mogao obaviti carski.Na svakom UZ aparatu je pisalo drugacije.Jednom je cak bilo da je bebo od UZ u ponedjeljak do slijedeceg u utorak dobio 600gr :Shock: (sto naravno nije bilo tacno).

----------


## prag

opa čestitka na maloj Zari! uživajte u svakom trenu s svojom malom princezom! :Zaljubljen: 

alma, ti si stvarno junak kroz što sve prolaziš, hrabro  :Heart:  za svog bebača, drži se tako i dalje i daj Bože što duže da ste 2 u 1! 

hop baš sam se mislila što te tako dugo nema na forumu..ne znam zašto se opet zamaraš toliko i konačno ne opustiš ovo ti kažem u dobrim namjerama.,
to s stomakom nema ama baš nikakve veze, meni dr opseg nikad niti nije mjerio niti bi meni palo na pamet mjeriti da jednom nije krenila rasprava na forumu koliko tko ima opseg, pa aj izmjerila, i odstupalo je puno manje od prosjeka i puno sam manje kg imala od svih na forumu ali vidiš kako to nema pravila..ja sam sad 37 tj i dobila sam cca 9 kg a beba je stalno po dr iznadprosječno težine..ma i to za težinu bebe isto tako vrijedi da se puno griješi u procijeni.. vidi i po alminom primjeru a ja znam po svojoj nevjesti, prvo djete joj rekli pola kg manje a drugo pogriješili u pola kg više po procijeni..
a što se tiče tih oznaka ri, isto tako ne brini ako se tvoj dr ne brine..meni dr na kraju knjižice upiše te kratice i oznake ali mi nije palo na pamet to provjeravati, ako se on ne brine i jednom riječju kaže sve je ok, onda je sve ok, i samo možeš naškoditi djetetu od te sve brige!

----------


## hop

Hvala vam cure na odgovorima,meni je problem u tome što bebin trbuh tj opseg trbuha bebinog sve više zaostaje prvo je po 4 dana sada je za 9 dana i to je izgleda zbog tog ptotoka pupčane arterije veliki je otpor i to je on naglasio u trudničkoj.Po tom shvatila da nisu dobri protoci koji su jako bitni i zbog kojih on zaostaje u razvoju.
Sve mjere koje ostale dr mjeri bpd,hc,fl uvijek odgovaraju i nikad ne ostupaju ni plus ni minus al ac opseg trbuha je sbe manji i zaostaliji i sada je našao za taj protok pupčane arterije da je veći pritisak te arterije GL.I,RIAU .
Zanima da li je koja od vas bila kod dr kosa u zg i gdje radi?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> opa čestitka na maloj Zari! uživajte u svakom trenu s svojom malom princezom!
> 
> alma, ti si stvarno junak kroz što sve prolaziš, hrabro  za svog bebača, drži se tako i dalje i daj Bože što duže da ste 2 u 1! 
> 
> hop baš sam se mislila što te tako dugo nema na forumu..ne znam zašto se opet zamaraš toliko i konačno ne opustiš ovo ti kažem u dobrim namjerama.,
> to s stomakom nema ama baš nikakve veze, meni dr opseg nikad niti nije mjerio niti bi meni palo na pamet mjeriti da jednom nije krenila rasprava na forumu koliko tko ima opseg, pa aj izmjerila, i odstupalo je puno manje od prosjeka i puno sam manje kg imala od svih na forumu ali vidiš kako to nema pravila..ja sam sad 37 tj i dobila sam cca 9 kg a beba je stalno po dr iznadprosječno težine..ma i to za težinu bebe isto tako vrijedi da se puno griješi u procijeni.. vidi i po alminom primjeru a ja znam po svojoj nevjesti, prvo djete joj rekli pola kg manje a drugo pogriješili u pola kg više po procijeni..
> a što se tiče tih oznaka ri, isto tako ne brini ako se tvoj dr ne brine..meni dr na kraju knjižice upiše te kratice i oznake ali mi nije palo na pamet to provjeravati, ako se on ne brine i jednom riječju kaže sve je ok, onda je sve ok, i samo možeš naškoditi djetetu od te sve brige!



Prag nam je isti dan termin...znaš što mi nije jasno ... ja kontam cijelo vrijeme da sam danas 35+5...jel ja nešto krivo računam ???  :Undecided:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Eeeee da, da Opa čestitke na malenoj Zari....a Zari naravno bezbrižno djetinjstvo i punooo zdravlja  :Smile:

----------


## prag

> Prag nam je isti dan termin...znaš što mi nije jasno ... ja kontam cijelo vrijeme da sam danas 35+5...jel ja nešto krivo računam ???


ovako, meni je punkcija donorke i ujedno oplodnja bila na 26.5. ( od tog datuma i moj gin i klinika su se složili da se oduzima 14 dana kao prvi dan menzesa tj početak trudnoće ). pa je od tog datuma sad točno 36+2 a termin točno 19.2. 
p.s. ovo što sam napisala 37 je računam da sam ušla u 37 tjedan..tj napunila sam 36 i sad punim 37.
gdje nam se javljaju odstupanja? kad je tebi početak trudnoće računat?

----------


## prag

> Hvala vam cure na odgovorima,meni je problem u tome što bebin trbuh tj opseg trbuha bebinog sve više zaostaje prvo je po 4 dana sada je za 9 dana i to je izgleda zbog tog ptotoka pupčane arterije veliki je otpor i to je on naglasio u trudničkoj.Po tom shvatila da nisu dobri protoci koji su jako bitni i zbog kojih on zaostaje u razvoju.
> Sve mjere koje ostale dr mjeri bpd,hc,fl uvijek odgovaraju i nikad ne ostupaju ni plus ni minus al ac opseg trbuha je sbe manji i zaostaliji i sada je našao za taj protok pupčane arterije da je veći pritisak te arterije GL.I,RIAU .
> Zanima da li je koja od vas bila kod dr kosa u zg i gdje radi?


hop oprosti, krivo sam razumjela da je u pitanju tvoj opseg stomaka a ne bebin. ma možeš otići po drugo mišljenje, dr Kosa svi hvale.,ali opet ne znam zašto si rekla da tvoj gin ne obraća pažnju tj da ga ne brine to..da je veliko odstupanje pretpostavljam da bi te slao na daljnju obradu ili bar ti to otvoreno rekao da sumnja da nešto nije ok. 
i dalje mislim da trebaš da se smiriš i manje brineš!!!

----------


## frka

hop, Dr Kos ti sada radi u poliklinici Ginekos. Evo linka http://www.ginekos.hr/

protoci se mijenjaju - i nama su jedno vrijeme bili nešto "slabiji" (uz to je bio manjak plodne vode i starija posteljica, ali to je bilo u 35.tt), da bi se opet popravili i curka je rođena s 3630g s točno 39tt - dakle, sve 5! za što bolje protoke, važno je što više ležati na lijevom boku! a to što je bebici opseg trbuha nešto manji ne mora apsolutno ništa značiti - mislim da su i mojoj glavica i bedrena kost uvijek bile "napredne", a trbuh je jedno vrijeme zaostajao... samo polako i svaka preporuka za Kosa!

----------


## prag

našoj forumašici, mojoj dragoj faith je soc gin rekao da beba zaostaje 2-3 dana po kg i uputio je u bolnicu. tamo su joj napravili uzv i ctg i rekli da je beba sve ok i da kako je na zadak okrenuta i ne može se točno niti izračunati težina..a uz to da se računa da je ''zaostatak'' bebe u razvoje kad zaostaje 2-3 t od gestacijske dobi a ne par dana..

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> ovako, meni je punkcija donorke i ujedno oplodnja bila na 26.5. ( od tog datuma i moj gin i klinika su se složili da se oduzima 14 dana kao prvi dan menzesa tj početak trudnoće ). pa je od tog datuma sad točno 36+2 a termin točno 19.2. 
> p.s. ovo što sam napisala 37 je računam da sam ušla u 37 tjedan..tj napunila sam 36 i sad punim 37.
> gdje nam se javljaju odstupanja? kad je tebi početak trudnoće računat?


Meni je zadnja menga 16.5. prvi dc....odmrzavanje j.s. i oplodnja su bili isto 26.5. a ET je bio 30.5. pratimo se u dan ... baš sam jučer gledala na http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ndar&Itemid=89...pa sam gledala prema zadnjoj mengi...danas sam 35+6

----------


## prag

a ..to je u pitanju...gledaj, meni je menzes bio 5.5. prvi dan ali kako je oplodnja bila 26.5. tj 21.dan ciklusa onda su oba dr se složili da je to nerealno u mene pa su uzeli od oplodnje minus 14 dana pa je ispalo da je prvi dan m. 12.5.  jer kažu da ovulacija i oplodnja se događaju cca 14 dan ciklusa pa su zanemarili stvarni dan menzesa već ovako izračunali..

----------


## hop

Ako ima koja od vas cura da ima sličicu od uzv a da joj na njoj pišu mjere od umbilical artery ispod su mjere a među njima i jedna pod nazivom RI, pa ako koja ima da su joj rađeni ti protoci prije 30tj trudnoće i da zna koliki joj je bio taj RI?

----------


## sweety

> Ako ima koja od vas cura da ima sličicu od uzv a da joj na njoj pišu mjere od umbilical artery ispod su mjere a među njima i jedna pod nazivom RI, pa ako koja ima da su joj rađeni ti protoci prije 30tj trudnoće i da zna koliki joj je bio taj RI?


*Hop*, gleda se omjer, protok u arteriji+protoci u venama u odnosu na protoke u mozgu.
Ovi u venama/arteriji trebaju biti veći ili barem isti u odnosu na ove u mozgu.


Jeli ti naznačeno "stanje posteljice"?

----------


## sweety

*Hop,* a da odeš kod nekog privatnjaka sa nekim "spacy" UZV mašinom gdje dooooobro mže izmjerit sve?

Jesi ti radila one trombofilijske testove?
Kakav ti je tlak?
Jedi radila TORCH?

Malo sam češljala, meni su bili preko 0,72 na zadnjem na kojem su bili "podnošljivi", koliki su bili onda kad su me poslali na carski, ne znam.
Evo ti info link http://www.fetal.com/IUGR/_umbilical2.html
Ja bi otišla čekirat to još jednom, i obavit koagulacijske testove.


Sretno

----------


## hop

Sweety piše mi ovako umbilical artery i onda dole ispod
PSV18.27CM/S
Peak gradient 0.13mm/Hg
EDV 5.62cm/s
RI O.69 za to je moj dr malo ko da bio zabrinut
S/D 3.25
A što se tiće posteljice nije ništa napisani niti je rekao, jedino znam da je straga.

----------


## KLARA31

hop šta ti kaže gin.? poslušaj njega. Znam da ležanje na lijevom boku omogćava najbolji protok krvi u posteljicu.

eva piješ li ti prenatal ili nešto slično,u prenatalu ima 200% Fe,evo meni je sada hemoglobin na donjoj granici,vidit ćemo oće šta reć gin.

opa čestitke  :Very Happy:

----------


## hop

Htijela bi otići po još jedno mišljenje,neznam gdje je najbolje,nisam iz zg.
nisam radila testove na trombofiliju.
U kojem si tjednu imala carski?
Znaći tebi je taj RI bio 0.72?
Tlak mi je najviše 130/80,al ovak mislim da je ok, jedino kada idem kod dr, užas al to ode nervoze bude i 150/95, al to je prolazni od nervoze malo od pregleda.

----------


## hop

A zvućat će čudno,al moj dr je ono flegma, uvijek, njemu dok nije voda do grla je ok, nije od onih da odma reagira, al je sam napomenuo to da je to malo on hmmm i to je to, šta da kažem, neznam, nevjerojatno!
Pa nek si ja sada mislim.

----------


## sweety

Ovi podaci što pišem su iz 33+ tj. carski su mi napravili, sad sam se u međuvremenu sjetila (na 36+2) kad su protoci u arteriji nestali skroz.


Ne znam odakle si, ali odi bilo kome boljem giniću.
Za te stvari znam da je dobar Podobnik (zg), da detaljno čekira, i da zna prepisat terapiju.
Odi privatno i pitaj sve što ti padne na pamet.

Ja sam bila u bolnici, 3tj, su mi "nadgledali" te nikakve protoke da bi dočekali dan kad nestanu skroz da rade carski.
Protoci jako variraju, desi se u nekome momentu da se "začepe", pa se i "odčepe" i sve bude ok dalje.
Ali vrijedi čekirat, da se ne desi neki drugi scenarij.

----------


## hop

Da i radila sam prije mpo te pretrage na hepatitise.

----------


## sweety

Za TORCH te pitam, jer neki virusi  (CMVirus) znaju utjecat na Umb. flow.

----------


## sweety

*Hop*, meni te glupo plašit mojim slučajem, ali vrijedi dvaput čekirat.

Češće se dešava da je to samo jedan slučajni podatak...
Ali ajd ustvrdit, da je to čisto slučajno i dal je dalje sve ok.  :Wink:

----------


## hop

Hvala ti puno,nego zanima ze taj Podobnik, znači tamo bi bilo dobro kada bi otišla da vidim kako bi tamo bila situacija?

----------


## hop

Sweety gdje si rodila i kolika ti je bila beba?
Jel je isto tako zaostajala u rastu?

----------


## frka

> hop šta ti kaže gin.? poslušaj njega. Znam da ležanje na lijevom boku omogćava najbolji protok krvi u posteljicu.
> 
> eva piješ li ti prenatal ili nešto slično,u prenatalu ima 200% Fe,evo meni je sada hemoglobin na donjoj granici,vidit ćemo oće šta reć gin.
> 
> opa čestitke


još ću jednom ponoviti - hemoglobin na donjoj ili nešto ispod donje granice u trudnoći nije zabrinjavajući i u većini slučajeva nema potrebe za dodacima Fe (a nikako ako ti to dr ne prepiše) - radi se o tome da dolazi do povećanja volumena krvi te je takvo stanje hemoglobina samo "privid" - nema stvarne anemije - jer se krv "razrijedi", a nalaz samog željeza može biti sasvim uredan.

hop, sretno! i protoci zaista mogu varirati tako da ne brini unaprijed, ali potraži drugo mišljenje.

----------


## nata

> Da li je koja od vas tak da su joj mjere opsega trbuha manje od drugih mjera?


Draga hop, mi smo imale isti problem...doduše nama je počeo negdje u 29.tt taj zastoj u opsegu abdomena. Iz tog razloga bila sam hospitalizirali pred kraj trudnoće...svakim uzv bile su potvrđen te manje mjere koji su došle na čak 2tjedna razlike s ostalim mjerama. Stalno sam slušala kako ću roditi jaku malu bebu, zadnja procjena težine pred porod (5sati ranije) je bila 2500g...a onda na moje veliko iznenađenje rodila se živa i zdrava curka teška *3070g!!!* Zato ne brini previše, u slučaju da treba nekaj poduzeti sigurno bi ti rekao dr. Želim ti sve najbolje!

----------


## miga24

Ja svakako preporučujem dr. Kosa svima, osobito kada su u pitanju uzv i neki detaljniji pregledi. Za Podobnika sam čula svašta i dobro i loše dok o dr. Kosu uvijek sve najbolje. Sve u svemu - toplo preporučam i iz vlastitog iskustva. S obzirom da sam odbila raditi triple test bili smo kod njega na anomaly scanu i za sada je sve supač. Ponavljamo ga za 4 tjedna jer smo malo uranili - obično se anomaly scan radi između 18 i 23 tt (najbolje je oko 20-22tt) a mi smo bili nepunih 18. Kaže dr.Kos da bi čisto radi toga bilo dobro ponoviti kad bu beba veća, za svaku sigurnost.
Mi eto opet doma iz bolnice (nadamo se na neki malo duži period :Laughing: ) i stiže nam curka! :Cool:  Potvrdila tri različita doktora a i vidli smo što smo trebali jel...- više baš i nije nešto sramežljiva. :Laughing:  Javlja mi se svakodnevno i često, te imam osjećaj da to dijete nikada ne spava (ali bar znam da je ok...).

----------


## eva133

Vidim da imate sve pohvale za dr. Kosa. Ja idem kod njega 30.01. 
Jučer sam bila na ultrazvuku i za sada su bebe u redu. Imaju po 5 cm i jako su žive. Obje se ritaju i plivaju. Baš ih je bilo slatko gledati.

----------


## honeybee

*miga* čestitke na živahnoj curici!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mirna26

> Mi eto opet doma iz bolnice (nadamo se na neki malo duži period) i stiže nam curka! Potvrdila tri različita doktora a i vidli smo što smo trebali jel...- više baš i nije nešto sramežljiva. Javlja mi se svakodnevno i često, te imam osjećaj da to dijete nikada ne spava (ali bar znam da je ok...).



oooo miga24......čestitke na curki..sada napokon znamo i spol.... :Smile: 
evo i mi bili na 3d...sve je super..mali cucla prst non stop i neda se....udara 100 na sat....i što vi kažete...imam osjećaj da to dijete nikad ne spava...al bar znam da je ok....ima 450g i udara kao da ima kilu...baš sam snazan..hihihi....

----------


## miga24

> *miga* čestitke na živahnoj curici!


Hvala ti draga! A bogme i ti sve sitnije brojiš...Znaš kaj, ide mi vrijeme ko ludo - ko da smo nedavno pričale gluposti tamo ispred one sale i čekale punkciju i aspiraciju...

----------


## miga24

> oooo miga24......čestitke na curki..sada napokon znamo i spol....
> evo i mi bili na 3d...sve je super..mali cucla prst non stop i neda se....udara 100 na sat....i što vi kažete...imam osjećaj da to dijete nikad ne spava...al bar znam da je ok....ima 450g i udara kao da ima kilu...baš sam snazan..hihihi....


Hvala ti draga. Mi smo prije par dana bili na 220g.

----------


## nina70

*miga* čestitke za curicu  :Klap:

----------


## honeybee

> Hvala ti draga! A bogme i ti sve sitnije brojiš...Znaš kaj, ide mi vrijeme ko ludo - ko da smo nedavno pričale gluposti tamo ispred one sale i čekale punkciju i aspiraciju...


Bome da, moj malac je već 2 kg težak! A još mi je friško ono čekanje pred salom... Pitam se kako su naše druge dvije suborke, nema ih dugo na forumu.
A ovo migoljenje u trbuhu će mi tako faliti... Već razmišljam, ako sve dobro prođe, koliko drugo moram čekati da se bacimo na drugog bebača...  :Laughing:

----------


## simicv

Ne znam da li je moguće, ali jučer sam u 19tt osjetila jednog bebača pod rebrima.
Prvo sam počela razmišljati koji mi to organ "titra" na toj strani, a onda sam
skužila.  :Shock:

----------


## nina70

Moguće je  :Smile:  I ja sam dosta rano osjetila pokrete samo što moj udara samo po mjehuru  :Sad:

----------


## kalendar

Jedno pitanje, pijete li neka od vas prednizon?
Nesto slucajno citam po netu, kazu nije preporucljiv u trudnoci, a ja ga pijem svakog dana po 2.5mg.

----------


## patuljchica

> Jedno pitanje, pijete li neka od vas prednizon?
> Nesto slucajno citam po netu, kazu nije preporucljiv u trudnoci, a ja ga pijem svakog dana po 2.5mg.


*kalendar*, kod nas ga ne vole, ali u češkoj ga preporučuju (u dozi i trajanju koje odredi liječnik) nakon transfera. Ja sam pila po pola tablete dok nisam popila kutiju (negdje do 6tt), ali znam cure koje su pile jače doze i dulje. Uglavnom, i mene su u hr splašili da su to koritkosteroidi i da se to ne preporuča u trudnoći, ali nemoj brinuti - to su ti samo različite teorije... Evo, moja malena koja mi neda mira niti da forume pregledam, rodila se zdrava i prava, a pila prednizon. 
Drž se samo upute svog češkog doktora i provjeri do kada moraš piti.
Sretno!

----------


## patuljchica

> Cure drage hvala vam na čestitkama i komplimentima za dečke 
> Upravo sam ih oboje uspavala, pa da vam napišem kratko kako je bilo ne znam kada ću stić napisati priču s poroda, ali svakako ću nastojat. Mi smo hospitalizirani 27.12. (točno na 37.tt) i moja doktorica mi je rekla da ćemo napraviti neke nalaze i da je po njoj sve OK, čekamo dečke da vidimo kako će se stvari razvijati. Već sam se mogla vidjeti na odjelu patologije trudnoće kako dočekujem tri kralja  još uvijek 3u1  Kad ono dan poslije predvečer dolazi sestra i šalje me na EKG radi carskog a ja sva u čudu. Počela je buktati preeklampsija, pa mi je zakazan carski za 29.12.
> Carski je prošao valjda dobro (nije to baš piece of cake kao što sam ja zamišljala), roaming in je bio prilično zahtjevan pothvat, zastoj mlijeka u grudima jako bolno iskustvo, hormoni koji peru nakon poroda su pravi ringišpil osjećaja, ali  ta dva para okica, te ručice, to lice...te moje bebe su božanski osjećaj i odmah se zaboravi neispavanost, bolove i emocije raznih vrsta. Želim svakome da iskusi taj nenadmašni osjećaj svoje bebe u naručju...to je zaista divno
> Grlim vas, Damian zove moram trčat njemu


*Šumskice*, eto - mi ipak rodile isti dan!  :Smile:  Čestitam ti na tvojim mališanima! Ja sam isto rodila na carski, ali nakon 8 sati trudova. I da.... sve što si opisala - oporavak od operacije, ringišpil emocija, suze, smijeh, neispavanost - sve potpisujem, kao i naravno čaroban osjećaj kad pogledaš to maleno licašce. Još uvijek ne vjerujem da se sve to stvarno dogodilo... čini mi se da sanjam, i da ću se svakog trena probuditi i shvatiti da je sve to bio samo san...
Ako sam dobro pohvatala, ti si iz Poreča, jel da? E pa morat ćemo ljetos na kavicu kad dođem kod mame! Da se naš mališani koji isti dan slave rođendan upoznaju!  :Smile: 
Uživaj u svojim dječacima, pusa od nas dve curke! :Heart:

----------


## hop

Cure zanima ako koja od vas zna da li dr Kos radi samo privatno u poliklinici Ginekos ili radi i u nekoj bolnici?

----------


## kalendar

Patuljcice pusa i za tebe i za Mateu!

----------


## frka

> Cure zanima ako koja od vas zna da li dr Kos radi samo privatno u poliklinici Ginekos ili radi i u nekoj bolnici?


radi samo u Ginekosu.

patuljchice, Matea će ti moći birati između Voćkićinih slatkiša  :Grin:

----------


## inaa

ja u trudnoći imam lagani iscjedak bjelkaste boje bez mirisa,to je ok,ali maloprije poslije mokrenaj na papiru primjetila sam nešto sluzavo ali smeđe,samo jednom,ništa me ne boli.Odmah sam se prepala,je li to ok

----------


## Charlie

Crvenkapice kako je prosao pregled? 
Ja sutra idem...

----------


## simicv

Ne mora biti ništa (opasan je krvavi iscjedak) ali ne škodi provjeriti.

Bebe lupkaju pod rebra tako rano ako legneš na leđa. A o mjehuru da ne pričam. Danas sam gledala gaćice za inkontinenciju.

Pričala sam sa doc o nalazu double. Nema nikakvog rizika, ali su u obzir uzeli moje godine a ne donora. Ispričala se i sama
preporučila dr. Kosa.
Moj topli savjet je mamama dvojčeka da odbiju te testove, samo bespotrebno živciranje.

----------


## mirna26

> ja u trudnoći imam lagani iscjedak bjelkaste boje bez mirisa,to je ok,ali maloprije poslije mokrenaj na papiru primjetila sam nešto sluzavo ali smeđe,samo jednom,ništa me ne boli.Odmah sam se prepala,je li to ok


boo...pojma ne imam li svakako to spomeni na pregledu...možda neka zaostala žilica....ne brigaj...

----------


## đurđa76

evo i nas sa pregleda,u 32 tjednu(već!),cura ima oko 1,5 kg,uredna mjerenja i glavice i trbuha i bedrene kosti,posteljica super,nema znakova starenja,protoci uredni,jedino smo izmjerili granično više plodne vode i imamo malo proteina više u mokraći,pa moram napraviti OGTT i urin,kaže dr.da je po ostalom sve u redu ali bolje provjeriti,AFI je 30.moram priznat koliko god se trudila i uvjeravala jer je po svemu drugom nalaz ok da sam isto malo u grču.zatvorena sam,dobila sam 11 kila,ne otičem,bebi bubrezi i mjehur i srce rade sve ok po nalazu ali eto,malo da nam ne bude dosadno,nadam se da je sve u redu
i napokon se skidamo sa utrića!!!!

----------


## alma_itd

Ja vec 2 dana na CTG imam kontrakcije koje su ceste ali nisu jake,ja ih ne osjetim bas nesto posebno,ali se ne smiruju ni na kakvu terapiju.Sto se bebe tice sa njim je sve ok,on skace(koliko mu prostor dozvoljava).Sad mi je dolazio dr.da mi kaze da ce mi raditi carski sad u petak :Shock:  Sutra prema njihovoj racunici ulazim u 34tt.Kad sam to cula zeludac mi se podigao za ovih par mm sto mu je jos ostalo prostora,nisam znala sta bih prije,povratila ili dobila proljev od straha.Sreca pa je MM bio slucajno tu(inace dolazi uvece),pa je on mogao razgovarati sa dr(ja sam se oduzela od straha),i na kraju smo se dogovorili da cemo gledati dan po dan koliko izdrzim.Infuzija mi je konstantno prikljucena ako se brzo bude moralo reagovati.Nisam pametna sta je bolje,planirati npr carski neki odredjeni dan(a mozda je mogao jos ostati u stomaku i razvijati se) ili cekati da pocne krvarenje pa onda reagovati(a krvarenje mozda pocne danas a mozda i za 10 dana).Ne bojim se operacije,nije mi prva u zivotu,znam otprilike sta me ceka,strah me je sto ce bebu izvaditi ranije(mada sad je 2600gr,to je super kakvih prijevremeno rodjenih beba ima,ali ipak... :Crying or Very sad: )

----------


## Charlie

*alma* drži se i vjeruj da će doktori napraviti što treba kad bude trebalo! Odlično da si pod konstantnim nadzorom, pa će moći reagirati kad bude trebalo. A ako se ne varam, njihovih 34tt je u biti 36tt od zadnje m, zar ne? Sretno!!

----------


## Sela

*Alma* sretno,ma kako god bilo,bit ce to sve u redu!!!Kilaza bebice je u redu vec sad.Imaj povjerenja u lijecnike;znam bebicu
rodjenju sa 2000g-prezdravo i cilo djetesce!!Lijecnici ce procijeniti sto je najbolje i za tebe i bebu.Svako dobro!!!

----------


## Sela

*Simicv* razumijem te u potpunosti kad spominjes gacice za inkontinenciju...Ukoliko cekam da mi bude "sila" za cas su gacice vlazne,zato trcim
u wc kad se sjetim...A Kegelove se ne sjetim raditi..uff

----------


## prag

simicv, sela i ja imam istih  problema s zadržavanjem mokraće, trebala bih raditi kegelove vježbe ali zaboravim  :Sad:  tako dovoljno da zakašljem ili kihnem ili smijem jače i upsss  :Smile: ) kažu da to prođe nakon poroda pa se tješim...
alma junače naš, drži se draga! imaj povjerenja u dr, valjda oni iz iskustva ocijene najbolje za tebe i bebu je li bolje čekati ili ići što prije na carski..znam da je bolje za bebu svaki dan više u mami ali ako bi bio problem čekati krvarenje onda bolje izvesti planski carski prije nego dođe do krvarenja..a beba nije mala..čitala sam da normalan raspon težine beba je od 2,4 do 4 kg pa se tako dobije neka prosječna težina novorođene djece od 3.3kg..
đurđa bravo za curicu, eto već i ti 32 tt..samo da te pitam zašto tako dugo na utrićima? ti nisi imala krvarenja isl?

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Crvenkapice kako je prosao pregled? 
> Ja sutra idem...


ja sam ujutro na pregledu   :Smile:   i na brisevima  
do kada  ovaj  iscjedak  zuti  bude, ja ga jos uvijek imam , jutros je bio oker zuti ,  zasto se ta  boja mijenja
i  pitanje  u vezi  vađenja  briseva,  jel smeta  sto  stavljam utrice  , kako ce uzeti  cist  bris  ?

----------


## alma_itd

> *alma* drži se i vjeruj da će doktori napraviti što treba kad bude trebalo! Odlično da si pod konstantnim nadzorom, pa će moći reagirati kad bude trebalo. A ako se ne varam, njihovih 34tt je u biti 36tt od zadnje m, zar ne? Sretno!!


Kad racunam prema ovim kalkulatorima na netu prema danu zadnje menstruacije(21.05.2011) ispada da mi je termin nekad 25.02.2012 i da sam 35+3 danas,a moj dr. racuna od dana ET zametka starog 3 dana tako da je po njemu danas puna 34tt .

----------


## miga24

Alma sretno i sve će biti u redu. Ja rođena u 37 tt sa 2800g, tak da je tvoj bebač pravi mali grom!

----------


## KLARA31

alma drži se i imaj povjerenja u doktore  :Love: 
i stvarno nije loša kilaža bebice  :Klap: 

crvenkapice nazovi cito i pitaj za briseve i utriće,ja sam ih prestala stavljat tako tokom 11tt. jel ti prestalo krvarenje?

----------


## miga24

> ja sam ujutro na pregledu    i na brisevima  
> do kada  ovaj  iscjedak  zuti  bude, ja ga jos uvijek imam , jutros je bio oker zuti ,  zasto se ta  boja mijenja
> i  pitanje  u vezi  vađenja  briseva,  jel smeta  sto  stavljam utrice  , kako ce uzeti  cist  bris  ?


Tako da ga popiješ umjesto da ga staviš vaginalno...

----------


## kockica1

cao da vam se javim mi smo bili jucer na uzv i sve uredu s bebom....tako slatko kad vidis kako svaki mjesec raste i koliko je slatka bebica... malo smo se sakrili pa nismo mogli viditi spol,ali nema veze bitno da smo zivi i zdravi!!!! veliki pozdrav almi i maloj bebici da im lakse prode cr.alma drzi se hrabra si..
*inna* i ja imam nekakav iscjedsak bjele boje,i rekao mi je dr da je to sve normalno u trudnoci..zato uzivaj u stomacicu svome i pomazi ga :D

----------


## crvenkapica77

> alma drži se i imaj povjerenja u doktore 
> i stvarno nije loša kilaža bebice 
> 
> crvenkapice nazovi cito i pitaj za briseve i utriće,ja sam ih prestala stavljat tako tokom 11tt. jel ti prestalo krvarenje?


nisam ja kod njih vise klara, vodi me soc. gin. 
budem onda popila utrogestane, a mislim da ce i meni lagano ukinuti 
davno krvarenje prestalo ,

alma  drzi se    :Love:

----------


## frka

alma, ništa ne brini - čim doguraš do 34tt to je sve za 5! uz to si dobila i injekcije za sazrijevanje pluća i bebač je dovoljno zreo za život izvan maternice - šanse da bude bilo kakvih posljedica su nikakve! i to je puno bitnije od kilaže, a i ona je suuuuper! tako da se slobodno možeš opustiti - kriza je prošla!

----------


## butterfly101

> cao da vam se javim mi smo bili jucer na uzv i sve uredu s bebom....tako slatko kad vidis kako svaki mjesec raste i koliko je slatka bebica... malo smo se sakrili pa nismo mogli viditi spol,ali nema veze bitno da smo zivi i zdravi!!!! veliki pozdrav almi i maloj bebici da im lakse prode cr.alma drzi se hrabra si..
> *inna* i ja imam nekakav iscjedsak bjele boje,i rekao mi je dr da je to sve normalno u trudnoci..zato uzivaj u stomacicu svome i pomazi ga :D


bok cure, 
obožavam škicnut na ovaj topić jer je uspjeh iza vas,makar vas prate druge brige koje sigurna sam neće proći dok svoje bebice ne zagrlite rukama...želim vam sreću i nadam se da ću vam se uskoro pridružiti....

----------


## simicv

Za te kegelove vježbe prvi put čujem. Sve sam probala pa ću i njih.

Čestitke svim bebama i pozz almi. Mislim da ne treba više brinuti za bebu, može ona van bez pol frke. No na sebe bi alma mogla početi malo više misliti jer beba treba mamu. Carski ne škodi bebi, ali to je operacija. Komplikacije, rez, oporavak, sve je popraćeno svim onim što su cure napisale. Zato bi pametnije bilo 
malkice misliti na sebe i odmarati. Staviti cd sa opuštajućom glazbom. Klasike, meditativnu glazbu, slušati vlč Suca...samo ne strah(adrenalin, prolaktin...itd).

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Alma, ženska drži se...bilo kako bilo samo da momak bude živ i zdrav  :Smile:

----------


## đurđa76

> simicv, sela i ja imam istih  problema s zadržavanjem mokraće, trebala bih raditi kegelove vježbe ali zaboravim  tako dovoljno da zakašljem ili kihnem ili smijem jače i upsss ) kažu da to prođe nakon poroda pa se tješim...
> alma junače naš, drži se draga! imaj povjerenja u dr, valjda oni iz iskustva ocijene najbolje za tebe i bebu je li bolje čekati ili ići što prije na carski..znam da je bolje za bebu svaki dan više u mami ali ako bi bio problem čekati krvarenje onda bolje izvesti planski carski prije nego dođe do krvarenja..a beba nije mala..čitala sam da normalan raspon težine beba je od 2,4 do 4 kg pa se tako dobije neka prosječna težina novorođene djece od 3.3kg..
> đurđa bravo za curicu, eto već i ti 32 tt..samo da te pitam zašto tako dugo na utrićima? ti nisi imala krvarenja isl?


na otpusnom pismu iz Praga je pisalo za utriće po potrebi do 32 tjedna i doktorica koja me vodi je rekla da bolje da ih uzimam kad su već tako napisali jer naštetit ne mogu i eto nas do 32 tjedna u društvu sa utrićima iako, u pravu si nisam imala nikakva krvarenja,dapače do jučerašnjeg pregleda je sve išlo savršeno,zato me malo i uzdrmalo ova info sa viškom plodne vode koliko god svi ostali pokazatelji govore da je sve u redu,nije mi svejedno,ali šta je tu je odradit ću te pretrage da i one potvrde da je tako

----------


## simicv

Đurđa niti mene još nisu skinuli sa utrogestana. Tvrdi slavna doc da ne mogu naštetiti.
Sa estrofema sam se skinula po uputstvima iz Praga (mada oni smatraju da ni utrogestan više ne treba)
U vezi ostalih lijekova Mardešić me izričito upozorio na "pojavu" u RH da mu ivf cure
skidaju prije vremena sa lijekova jer su štetni.
Objasnio je da su naše trudnoće specifične i da u slučaju prestanka uzimanja 
propisanoga do 14 tog tjedna, može doći do gubitka trudnoće. Dalje, prema njegovim riječima,
ovisi o ginekologu.

----------


## đurđa76

moja se ginekologica jednostavno nije htjela upuštati u samostalnu odluku o ukidanju nago je prihvatila preporuku iz Praga,tako da sam ja jedna od rijetkih koja je uzimala utriće do 32 tjedna,rekla je štetit ne mogu pa nek ostane kako su napisali,ali sad mi ih je već stvarno dosta a i ova lubenica koju sam progutala(hahaha) već pomalo smeta apliciranju tako da se veselim da je i tome došao kraj

----------


## mirna26

*alma....*moja jedna frendica je rodila bebu u 38tt sa 2500g, druga je rodila dječaka sa 2050g u 37tt i obje imaju zdravu djecu danas, treća frendica se rodila sa 2000g i sasvim e normalna :Smile: ......pusa i sretno na op...ja da sam na tvom mjestu bih izabrala operaciju već sad jer ne vrijedi riskirati krvarenje.ipak je puno opasnije.

----------


## prag

đurđa imaš pravo, oni škoditi ne mogu, samo svaka čast da si izdržala ''guranje'' do 32 tt  :Smile: )) a mogu misliti kako je sageti se s 'lubenicom'  :Smile: ) 
simicv i mene je dr Mardešić upozorio da ''pustim'' hrv. ginekologe ako mi budu sugerirali da estrofem, utrogestan a posebno prednizon su štetni ili da ih pokušaju prije njegove preporuke ukinuti jer bez toga nema trudnoće..za kegelove vježbe je dovoljno kod mokrenja zaustavljati mlazove mokraće i time se vježba ta grupa mišića koji kontroliraju mokrenje..

----------


## hop

Cure da li koja od vas zna koji je normalan omjer afi ,plodne vode za 24 tjedan il kako je vama bio taj afi?

----------


## Sela

Pozz curke,flash news!Moj hematolog i dalje zadovoljan zeljezom,krvnom slikom,trombocitima,itd,a poviseni d-dimeri i fibrinogen iako uz
heparinsku dozu 0,4,normalni su,kaze on.Kaze cijenjeni, da kojim slucajem  ne koristim Fraxiparin,d-dimeri bi poletjeli u nebo.
Kontrola mi je za mjesec dana.
I ja sam jos na Utrogestanu, dozi 3x2.Neko vrijeme sam pila,pa sam opet presla na vaginalne aplikacije.Vidjet cu za 6 dana da li nastavljam
ili prekidam.U principu mi ne smetaju jer em trbuh nije jos lubenicast :Razz:  em se ionako budim po noci najmanje 3 puta i mogu si nastimavat
osmosatne periode kako hocu.
*Hop* drago mi je da si se javila.Zao mi je sto si stalno pod stresom,kazes.Ma sve smo,svaka na svoj nacin.Neke se bolje nosimo,
neke manje dobro.I ja se opterecujem sa puno toga,ne znam koliko moj bebach trpi zbog toga,ali ponekad se ne moze iz
koze i bilo sto mijenjati.

----------


## crvenkapica77

jeste vi krvarile  u trudnoci poslije vađenja  briseva  ?  ja jesam  jutros

----------


## sweety

*Sela*, molim te možeš mi reći gdje u kom gradu se vodiš kod hematologa?
I koje ti pretrage odrađuje, onako "rutinski"?
Jer vidim da svaki vodi svoju politiku i da sustav pretraga pod heparinskom terapijom nema veze od osobe do osobe.

----------


## Sela

Evo napisala sam ti u poruci.U principu sam prvo krenula kod prof.Salek Zupancic sa Rebra,ali kod nje se dugo ceka na narucivanje,
pa kako mi je jednom bilo hitno,nasla sam varijantu iz poruke.

----------


## miga24

> jeste vi krvarile  u trudnoci poslije vađenja  briseva  ?  ja jesam  jutros


Jesam ja. Proći će.

----------


## crvenkapica77

mene  moji doma  tlace  i pametuju  da nisam trebala  radit  u trudnoci  briseve  , eto sad  krvarim  i  mogu nesto  zabrljat,  a meni malo fali da se pocnem brinuti,  mm mi puni glavu  da nisam trebala  ,  a  kako nisam  zadnji brisevi bili  u  3mj  2011  
dajte recite  da nisam nista pogrijesila  ,  ajme kako sam postala    panicarka

----------


## mirna26

> mene moji doma tlace i pametuju da nisam trebala radit u trudnoci briseve , eto sad krvarim i mogu nesto zabrljat, a meni malo fali da se pocnem brinuti, mm mi puni glavu da nisam trebala , a kako nisam zadnji brisevi bili u 3mj 2011 
> dajte recite da nisam nista pogrijesila , ajme kako sam postala panicarka


evo moje crvenkape i njezinih paranoja..čak mislim da te više opterećuju tvoji ukućani nego ti sama sebe :Wink: ....naravno da nisi pogriješila...nema žene koja ih u trudnoći ne radi....ALI NEMA!!! jao meni što bih te ja tukla....eto ko za vraga baš TI krvariš nakon briseva...biti će da ti je taj tvoj cervix sav natečen kao što i biva u trudnoći to je normalno....ali kud baš ti! :Smile: ))...naravno da se ne smiješ sekirati..joj draga moja najdraža....hehe
i još nešto..ne odlučuješ ni ti ni tvoji doma da li se brisevi uzimaju..ovako i onako bi ti doktor napravio briseve jer je to uobičajeno...jao jao moja ti

----------


## mirna26

curke....kako vaši bebonei? da li vas kikaju?uh..moj je sada redovit..obavezno u 6 ujutro buđenje....onda tokom dana nešto onako čisto da se javi da je tu...ali navečer.....jao što je to zaboga ...i to od 22 do 23....to se zove akcija "ajmo mamu razbit da vidi sve zvijezde jer je tako zabavno",pogotovo kad legnem i da ću usnut.e oćeš oćeš...malo morgen....nema spavanja..hihihi..a maternicu nakon toga baš osjetim da boli ali prođe brzo..eh..slatke moje muke..samo nek zlato moje kika koliko hoće...sve ću  ja izdržati :Smile:

----------


## miga24

> evo moje crvenkape i njezinih paranoja..čak mislim da te više opterećuju tvoji ukućani nego ti sama sebe....naravno da nisi pogriješila...nema žene koja ih u trudnoći ne radi....ALI NEMA!!! jao meni što bih te ja tukla....eto ko za vraga baš TI krvariš nakon briseva...biti će da ti je taj tvoj cervix sav natečen kao što i biva u trudnoći to je normalno....ali kud baš ti!))...naravno da se ne smiješ sekirati..joj draga moja najdraža....hehe
> i još nešto..ne odlučuješ ni ti ni tvoji doma da li se brisevi uzimaju..ovako i onako bi ti doktor napravio briseve jer je to uobičajeno...jao jao moja ti


Potpisujem od riječi do riječi. Brisevi se u trudnoći rade i nije rijetko da žena poslije njih krvari. Isto i kao nakon ručnog pregleda ili vaginalnog uzv-a koji se isto -gle sad čuda - u trudnoći rade. Čepiče draga u uši pa nek ukućani kukaju koliko hoće. Znam nije ugodno vidjeti smeđarenje ili krv svako malo i razumijem te ali probaj ipak ne skakati na prvu jer ćeš se izluditi.

----------


## miga24

> curke....kako vaši bebonei? da li vas kikaju?uh..moj je sada redovit..obavezno u 6 ujutro buđenje....onda tokom dana nešto onako čisto da se javi da je tu...ali navečer.....jao što je to zaboga ...i to od 22 do 23....to se zove akcija "ajmo mamu razbit da vidi sve zvijezde jer je tako zabavno",pogotovo kad legnem i da ću usnut.e oćeš oćeš...malo morgen....nema spavanja..hihihi..a maternicu nakon toga baš osjetim da boli ali prođe brzo..eh..slatke moje muke..samo nek zlato moje kika koliko hoće...sve ću  ja izdržati


Moja mene isto šamara ujutro negdje oko 7 obično i navečer oko 21. Preko dana se javi tu i tamo a preko noći - ili ja spavam ko zaklana pa ni ne osjetim ili spava i ona.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Crvenkapice mila, odmaraj i sve će biti ok...ja osobno nisam imala takvih iskustava...moraju se raditi brisevi...i to baš za dobrobit tvog bebača......nadam se da će sve biti ok...
Joj cure moje što vas tek čeka...što se tiče udaraca....uživajte sada još dok su vam bebači nježni....vidjet ćete kad vas opali po rebrima i želucu...ja ponekad ne mogu sjediti koliko mi upire u želudac....kao npr. sada...nema gdje ne može udariti....

----------


## Boxica

> Ja vec 2 dana na CTG imam kontrakcije koje su ceste ali nisu jake,ja ih ne osjetim bas nesto posebno,ali se ne smiruju ni na kakvu terapiju.Sto se bebe tice sa njim je sve ok,on skace(koliko mu prostor dozvoljava).Sad mi je dolazio dr.da mi kaze da ce mi raditi carski sad u petak Sutra prema njihovoj racunici ulazim u 34tt.Kad sam to cula zeludac mi se podigao za ovih par mm sto mu je jos ostalo prostora,nisam znala sta bih prije,povratila ili dobila proljev od straha.Sreca pa je MM bio slucajno tu(inace dolazi uvece),pa je on mogao razgovarati sa dr(ja sam se oduzela od straha),i na kraju smo se dogovorili da cemo gledati dan po dan koliko izdrzim.Infuzija mi je konstantno prikljucena ako se brzo bude moralo reagovati.Nisam pametna sta je bolje,planirati npr carski neki odredjeni dan(a mozda je mogao jos ostati u stomaku i razvijati se) ili cekati da pocne krvarenje pa onda reagovati(a krvarenje mozda pocne danas a mozda i za 10 dana).Ne bojim se operacije,nije mi prva u zivotu,znam otprilike sta me ceka,strah me je sto ce bebu izvaditi ranije(mada sad je 2600gr,to je super kakvih prijevremeno rodjenih beba ima,ali ipak...)


evo da te utješim...moji oboje nedonošćad...

E. rođena 33+6 sa 1.920 (iznenadni porod, čak nisam stigla dobiti injekciju za bebina pluča)
I. rođen 35+3 sa 2620 

oboje sve ok

----------


## prag

> Crvenkapice mila, odmaraj i sve će biti ok...ja osobno nisam imala takvih iskustava...moraju se raditi brisevi...i to baš za dobrobit tvog bebača......nadam se da će sve biti ok...
> Joj cure moje što vas tek čeka...što se tiče udaraca....uživajte sada još dok su vam bebači nježni....vidjet ćete kad vas opali po rebrima i želucu...ja ponekad ne mogu sjediti koliko mi upire u želudac....kao npr. sada...nema gdje ne može udariti....


potpisujem sve što kaže IvaMia, 
brisevi se moraju ali baš moraju raditi u trudnoći za tvoje dobro i dobro bebe!!! 
i što se tiče udaraca, čitala sam da bebe od 32 tt nemaju baš prostora i ne udaraju kao prije ali ova moja opovrgava to pravilo kao i tvoja IvaMIa..nema gdje je nema,..

----------


## alma_itd

*Boxice* hvala ti :Yes:  Sinoc sam malo na netu gledala one karte sto se salju prijateljima kad se rodi beba(to je ovdje obicaj),moramo i to naruciti na vrijeme i dok sam birala uzorke primjetila sam da ustvari cijelo vrijeme citam koliko su zapravo bebe bile teske :Laughing:  Sutra sam ponovo na UZ.Stanje na CTG isto,ali na srecu nemam krvarenja(na tvrd stomak i povremene kontrakcija sam se vec naviknula).

----------


## KLARA31

crvenkapice ti se nesmiš nervirat a još te i ukučani nerviraju,moš mislit šta ti je muž stručan,pa nisi tribala radit briseve po njegovome. I ja sam ih radila u cito,nemogu ti reć jesam krvarila poslije njih jer sam ionako krvarila i smeđe brljavila, tako da nemaš brige,meni je i onda Š. rekao da je ok i ako prokrvarim malo poslije briseva jer su osjetljive te žilice dolje. Zamoli muža i sve oko tebe da te ne nerviraju.

----------


## crvenkapica77

dr. koji mi je radio  briseve   je mumljao  kako se to ne  bi smjelo  radit u trudnoci , kako se ne smije cackati  ,  da je protiv  toga  itd.  
meni je bilo jednostavno muka sto opet  na gacicama  moram gledat  krv  ,  ali  proslo je  ...

----------


## Mia Lilly

Da se i mi na brzinu javimo..
20.01.2012. u 11,54 je stigla naša dugo čekana djevojčica.
Rodila sam na carski rez Miu dugu 49 cm i tešku 3080 grama.
Kad nađemo više vremena, javit ćemo se.
Puse svima..

----------


## KLARA31

jebenti ginekologe koji mumljaju sebi u bradu! taj mi neulijeva baš povjerenje,kad budeš zabrinuta ajde u cito,ili bar na 3D u njih jer oni tamo gledaju protoke krvi i sve organe.

Mia Lilly čestitam!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Darkica

Mia Lilly, tebi i tm iskrene čestitke! velika pusa i topla dobrodošlica malenoj djevojčici!

----------


## prag

Mia Lily čestitam od srca! još jedna princeza na forumu! :Klap:

----------


## prag

ja sam danas bila na pregledu, punih 37 tt. mala +3kg, ja +10kg, kaže dr idealno, zatvorena, sve ok, mala glavom doli..i dr primjetio da non stop lupa i kaže, neka bolje da lupa..
nema naznaka da će skoro vani  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Da se i mi na brzinu javimo..
> 20.01.2012. u 11,54 je stigla naša dugo čekana djevojčica.
> Rodila sam na carski rez Miu dugu 49 cm i tešku 3080 grama.
> Kad nađemo više vremena, javit ćemo se.
> Puse svima..


cestitam draga    :Very Happy:

----------


## mirna26

> dr. koji mi je radio briseve je mumljao kako se to ne bi smjelo radit u trudnoci , kako se ne smije cackati , da je protiv toga itd. 
> meni je bilo jednostavno muka sto opet na gacicama moram gledat krv , ali proslo je ...


sorry ali kaj veli klara...kod kakvog ti primitivca ideš?dobro da te ne pregledava sa lopatom...a stvarno svakakvi ljudi rade kao doktori...

*Mia Lily* čestitam ti od srca!!!!!!!!!

----------


## artisan

čestitke i od mene na maloj djevojčici!!!

----------


## mirna26

> Joj cure moje što vas tek čeka...što se tiče udaraca....uživajte sada još dok su vam bebači nježni....vidjet ćete kad vas opali po rebrima i želucu...ja ponekad ne mogu sjediti koliko mi upire u želudac....kao npr. sada...nema gdje ne može udariti....



eeeee....toga se i bojim...ali svejedno jedva čekam mamice.. :Wink: .....naslušala sam se toga ali svejedno  :Wink:

----------


## andream

Čestitke Mia, vjerujem da uživate u svakom trenutku s princezom  :Smile:

----------


## simicv

Mia Lily čestitam i ja čekam svoju curku! I dečka za tatu!
 :Very Happy: 
Danas vidjela na 4D, bebe zdrave, nema anomalija, cervix se drži. 

Crvenkapa i ja krvarila tri dana nakon briseva. Inače ni kapi. A stari mi se naroljao i isto tako
popovao, više ga i izbjegavam, samo me živcira. On bi najradije da ne idem doktoru. Još me
zahebava što im dopuštam da črčkaju po meni ( a čoek mr elektrotehnike). Ko neki seljo se ponaša.
Ne slušaj u trudnoći:
1. muškarce (pogotovo one koji se bore za skrbništvo)
2. žene koje su rodile prije oho vremena i one koje uopće nisu

Inače, debljam se ko bačva pa sam krenula po kvalitetniju anti-strija kremu. Tražila sam
Elancyl, kojega svi reklamiraju.
Magistra me je upozorila da u deklaraciji upozoravaju da on nije za trudnice!!!
Kaže, ja ću vam ga dati, ali sam vas dužna upozoriti. :Shock:

----------


## Inesz

*Mia Lily*, čestitam na rođenju kćerkice. Želim vam dug, sretan i ispunjen život.


*Simicv*, dobro je da je magistra upozorila na sastav kreme koju si željela. Velike kozmetičke tvrtke imaju snažan marketing i mnogi korisnici misle da su te kreme kvalitetne i fobro rješenje za njihove potrebe i probleme, a zapravo je većina tih krema prepuna sintetskih sastojaka koji nakon nanošenja na kožu vrlo brzo ulaze u krv. Mnogobrojni ti sintentski sastojci nisu dobri ni za žene koje nisu trudne a kamoli trudnice. Najbolje je upotrebljavati kozmatiku koja ima sastojke prirodnog podrijetka, npr u trudnoći bademovo ulje i sl. potraži, ima dosta takvih proizvoda na tržištu...

----------


## sali

Mia Lilly čestitke ne rođenju male princeze  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## inaa

Mia Lilly čestitam od srca :Very Happy: 

Simicv drago mi je da je sve oks bebicama :Very Happy: 

Ja i dalje imam onaj iscjedak,ponekad malo više sluzav,a ponekad manje,ali je bjelkast,a čitala sam na trudnoća.net, dok je bijel i sluzav nije znak za uzbunu,a kontrola je svakako u sljedećem tjednu. Bebica lupka ko' sretna,bit će sve ok aBd :Zaljubljen:

----------


## simicv

Uzela sam eucerinovo ulje. Jako me iznenadilo upozorenje, jer se krema jako reklamira.
Htjela sam i vas upozoriti.

----------


## mirna26

> Uzela sam eucerinovo ulje. Jako me iznenadilo upozorenje, jer se krema jako reklamira.
> Htjela sam i vas upozoriti.


pazi simicv..nemoj previše pričati o uljima i kremicama jer će ti doći frka i upozoriti te..evo samo što nije..hehehe..

----------


## đurđa76

cure moje,kako vi rješavate problem grčeva u nogama????ja iz dana u dan sve gore,iako pijem magnezij 300 zadnjih dana ja navečer ludim,ne mogu nikako noge namjestit,još se i namažem onom nekom kremom za opuštanje šta hladi,ali uzalud,ima li ko kakav možda narodni recept???

----------


## artisan

Jutro cure, ja sam jučer bila na kombiniranom kod dr. kosa. Nalazi su uredni, beba je vrlo živahna, okretala se na sve strane,mahala je rukicama i nogicama :Zaljubljen: . Jučer smo bili 12+1, ušli u drugo tromjesječje :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Inesz

artisan, bravo!  :Smile: 
bi li napisala rezultate biokemijskog testa? kakvi su ispali rizici?

----------


## lasta

Mia Lilly čestitke na malenoj princezi i puno pusica šaljemo...

Mi smo jučer bili na OGTT. Moram priznati da nam se ona glukoza jako sviđa-koliko je beba skakala boljelo me sve živo-ma čak i plodna voda :Laughing: 

Alma ti se bližiš kraju,eto sve najgore je ostalo iza tebe. Sada se lijepo posveti slatkoj brizi kako ćeš se ubrzo maziti sa bebicom.Sve će biti odlično. 

A što se tiče narodnog ljeka za grčeve-MUŽ.Nakon što sam ga dva puta prepala u snu,sada mi svakodnevno masira nogice.Meni pomaže za sada.

Simicv bravo za lijepe i dobre nalaze.

----------


## mirna26

> Jutro cure, ja sam jučer bila na kombiniranom kod dr. kosa. Nalazi su uredni, beba je vrlo živahna, okretala se na sve strane,mahala je rukicama i nogicama. Jučer smo bili 12+1, ušli u drugo tromjesječje


Službeno se gleda drugo tromjesječje sa ulaskom u 16tt odnosno završetkom 15tog tt, a ne 12tog.tt

----------


## artisan

šta stvarno mirna? ja sam mislila da spada 1-3 mjesec u prvo, 4-6 mjesec u drugo i 7-9 mjesec u treće tromjesečje.
Nije ni bitno, prošla su prva tri mjeseca zbog čega sam baš sretna.

----------


## artisan

inesz rezultati su f-beta 68,56, Mom 2,04, Papp-a 5041 Mom 1,53

----------


## miga24

> Službeno se gleda drugo tromjesječje sa ulaskom u 16tt odnosno završetkom 15tog tt, a ne 12tog.tt


Kak ti sve znaš.... :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Sela

Slazem se sa Mirnom,ulazak u 2.tromjesecje je 16.tjedan.
Glede Elancyla,evo ga preda mnom,dobila kao poklon i citam na ambalazi:"This cream can be used as from the 3rd month of pregnancy."
Tako da cu je ja ipak iskoristiti.
Inace draga Simicv,cestitke na decku i curi,idealna kombinacija! I sretno i dalje! :Very Happy: 
Cestitke Mia Lilly na krasotici!!!!! :Very Happy: 
Moj djecak se vrti li ga vrti,kao loptica je,i ne udara vise kao prvih dana.Sad ga osjecam samo kao lopticu skocicu :Zaljubljen: .
Ja u problemima.Od jucer popodne boli me nisko u ledjima,otkako sam se podizala iz cuceceg polozaja ,samo me (ne jako),ali
znacajno hladno zaboljelo u trtici iza.Prestrasila sam se i danas ne izlazim iz kuce,a mislila sam do HZZO.I dalje osjecam nesto,
nije to bol vec kao da me nesto pritisce.Uopce nisam sigurna jel taj osjet ima veze sa tim podizanjem(bio je i teret u rukama nazalost)
ili je to za ocekivati sad kad se trba ispupcila?Necu panicariti,molim savjet.

----------


## đurđa76

A što se tiče narodnog ljeka za grčeve-MUŽ.Nakon što sam ga dva puta prepala u snu,sada mi svakodnevno masira nogice.Meni pomaže za sada.

onda moj narodni lijek ne zna kako,i to radimo,imam osjećaj da ništa ne pomaže

----------


## andream

Ja sam imala tako bolne grčeve da sam zapomagala na glas, to stvarno paralizira (sad u ovoj drugoj trudnoći puno manje doduše). Najbolje je staviti nogu-taban isti moment na tvrdu podlogu (pod, zid ako je ležeći položaj) i pritiskati. ma kakva masaža, meni je to tako bilo bolno (u razini trudova) da sam se jedva mogla pomaknuti da i to napravim.

----------


## mirna26

> šta stvarno mirna? ja sam mislila da spada 1-3 mjesec u prvo, 4-6 mjesec u drugo i 7-9 mjesec u treće tromjesečje.
> Nije ni bitno, prošla su prva tri mjeseca zbog čega sam baš sretna.


ma da..jer kao trudnoća traje 10 mjeseci, a ne kao u filmovima 9 mjeseci :Smile: )...ali je istina da su prva 3 mjeseca najkritičnija...do kraja 12tt

----------


## mirna26

mene zna bolit maternica dosta da mi je teško i sjediti i ležati...ali cca po 2 dana i onda se smiri...nakon toga primjetim ili primjete ostali da mi se trbuh povećao...biti će da je to širenje i niš drugo...a pika na sve strane ..dole gore..lijevo desno...bubrezi, jetra, slezena, cervix, jajnici.....mali moj mišonja :Smile: ...pika al ga pika al više niti ne obraćam pažnju :Wink: ...sve je u redu kad god dođem na uzv i vaginalni pregled, ultrazvučno je cervix dugačak i zatvoren, posteljica visoko i baš me briga....pa nek gura pomalo naprijed uz božju pomoć... :Wink:

----------


## đurđa76

kao što kažeš da si zapomagala na glas,ja sebe i muža probudim kako jauknem i kad se to desi u snu nema šanse doći do zida poda ili slično,dok ne uspijem nekako prste pomaknut prema gore i dok grč ne otpusti ne mogu se pomaknut,jedino da probam zaspati sa nogama na zidu ili podu( :Grin: ),a ti grčevi se jave baš uvijek u snu,još me više muči što cijelu večer ne mogu smiriti noge,samo me tjera da ih mičem masiram,guram ,i onda od toga ne možeš ni zaspat :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## andream

da, grčevi se javljaju bar kod mene isključivo po noći, a primijetila sam da sekundu dvije prije već znam prepoznati kad stiže pa brinom munje stavim nogu na tvrdu podlogu. Moram priznati da koliko god uživam u T, zbog ovakvih pojava (a sada i mojeg ogromnog trbuha zbog kojeg sam kao slonica), jedva čekam svečani trenutak...

----------


## mirna26

> da, grčevi se javljaju bar kod mene isključivo po noći, a primijetila sam da sekundu dvije prije već znam prepoznati kad stiže pa brinom munje stavim nogu na tvrdu podlogu. Moram priznati da koliko god uživam u T, zbog ovakvih pojava (a sada i mojeg ogromnog trbuha zbog kojeg sam kao slonica), jedva čekam svečani trenutak...


a dada...to ti vjerujem, jer tako i ja razmišljam....trpim sve te slatke muke,ali jedva čekam svečanost...a i ti si već pri samom kraju pa ti je još gore...
nema tu puno pomoći za grčeve...trpit i gotovo sve se meni čini....ma kakav muž...ne pomaže meni ništa,a nisam još ni 6ti mjesec završila...i sjećam se da je netko ovdje spominjao kako nije više mlad da ga niš ne boli i nije razgiban itd....ja recimo vježbala redovito i svejedno me sve boli.....to je tako individualno..

----------


## nina70

*Mia Lily*, čestitke draga na maloj Mii. Sve najbolje vam želim od sveg  :Heart:

----------


## Aurora*

> Da se i mi na brzinu javimo..
> 20.01.2012. u 11,54 je stigla naša dugo čekana djevojčica.
> Rodila sam na carski rez Miu dugu 49 cm i tešku 3080 grama.
> Kad nađemo više vremena, javit ćemo se.
> Puse svima..


Iskrene cestitke *Mia Lilly* i dobrodoslica vasoj dugo cekanoj djevojcici!  :Very Happy: 

Kako to da si rodila na carski? Nadam se da se dobro i brzo oporavljas.

----------


## butterfly101

Aurora*   iskrene čestitke  :Smile:

----------


## hop

Cure bila san na pregledu kod dr Kosa i dobila sam puno sličica os svega i svačega,od mjera bebe,svakakvih tih protoka,ali mi nije jasna jedna piše d1 i d2i dimenzije d1 :2.47cm i d2: 3.24cm od čega je to ako bi mi mogle pomoći,?
Uglavnom sve je u redu,trbuščić zaostaje za 10 dana, a šta ćemo,kaže dr to je još u referentama.

----------


## frka

Mia Lilly, čestitke na djevojčici!!! Uživajte i mazite se!!!  :Zaljubljen: 




> pazi simicv..nemoj previše pričati o uljima i kremicama jer će ti doći frka i upozoriti te..evo samo što nije..hehehe..


mirna26, na tvoje postove koji nemaju nikakve svrhe ni koristi osim pametovanja ili zachatavanja tema koje bi trebale biti informativne smo već svi navikli pa tako i ja... ali lijepo te molim da u takvim postovima (jer je i ovaj post provokacije upućen meni zachatavanje) više nikad ne spominješ moj nick (a sasvim očito će ih i dalje biti jer ti, kao što se i vidi, ne reagiraš na upozorenja bila ona upućena od moderatorica ili mene). ovakve su provokacije ispod nivoa forumske komunikacije koju ja smatram prihvatljivom i molim te da mene i moj nick ubuduće izbjegavaš. sad ćeš sigurno napisati da si se samo...hehehe...šalila, ali i ti i ja jako dobro znamo da je u pitanju provokacija (jako sam dobro zapamtila početak tvog forumskog staža i što si sve i na koji način pisala o drugim forumašima). eto...unaprijed zahvaljujem i najavljujem da, što se mene tiče, direktna komunikacija tu staje.


cure, sretno vam u svemu što vam treba!!! uživajte - jako brzo prođe tih 40-ak tjedana!!! :Heart:

----------


## mirna26

> Cure bila san na pregledu kod dr Kosa i dobila sam puno sličica os svega i svačega,od mjera bebe,svakakvih tih protoka,ali mi nije jasna jedna piše d1 i d2i dimenzije d1 :2.47cm i d2: 3.24cm od čega je to ako bi mi mogle pomoći,?
> Uglavnom sve je u redu,trbuščić zaostaje za 10 dana, a šta ćemo,kaže dr to je još u referentama.


dijametar...promjer.....biti će da je to.....a po mjerenjima mislim da se radi o bubrežnim izlaznim čašicama...koji si tt?

----------


## mirna26

> Mia Lilly, čestitke na djevojčici!!! Uživajte i mazite se!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> mirna26, na tvoje postove koji nemaju nikakve svrhe ni koristi osim pametovanja ili zachatavanja tema koje bi trebale biti informativne smo već svi navikli pa tako i ja... ali lijepo te molim da u takvim postovima (jer je i ovaj post provokacije upućen meni zachatavanje) više nikad ne spominješ moj nick (a sasvim očito će ih i dalje biti jer ti, kao što se i vidi, ne reagiraš na upozorenja bila ona upućena od moderatorica ili mene). ovakve su provokacije ispod nivoa forumske komunikacije koju ja smatram prihvatljivom i molim te da mene i moj nick ubuduće izbjegavaš. sad ćeš sigurno napisati da si se samo...hehehe...šalila, ali i ti i ja jako dobro znamo da je u pitanju provokacija (jako sam dobro zapamtila početak tvog forumskog staža i što si sve i na koji način pisala o drugim forumašima). eto...unaprijed zahvaljujem i najavljujem da, što se mene tiče, direktna komunikacija tu staje.
> 
> 
> !!!




no koment! zaista se previše uzrujavaš zbog ničega!...sva si neka nabrijana....
smiri tenzije...to nikome ne treba na ovom forumu!...

----------


## mirna26

*hop*....ako su to pijeloni..izlazne čašice bubrega...meni se to čini sasvim ok i u redu....ma i da su veće ne bi bio problem...ali ustvari ne...ako pišu milimetri onda su čašice...a ako pišu centimetri..onda je to nešto drugo...bo

----------


## prag

simicv, drago mi je da su bebice dobro, i super kombinacija, sin i kćer  :Smile:  
hop draga, pa ako ti je Kos rekao da je sve ok, zašto se idalje opterećuješ i zamaraš novim ''brojkama'' daj opusti se i uživaj u trudnoći..to ti kažem za tvoje dobro!!!

----------


## hop

cure to što je gledao i to što piše d1 i d2 i te mjere to je gledao vaginalno.,tako da nebi rekla da ima veze sa bubrezima, njih je gledao preko trbuha ali nije ih mjerio to se sječam.

----------


## hop

E da 25tt sam. i mislim da te mjere nemaju veze sa bebom jer su rađene vaginalno, a onda je preko trbuha gledao bebu i sve to.

----------


## kerolajn5

..i kod mene je prije par dana počelo s bolovima u nogama i preko dana i po noći ,,inače imam takav posao da stojim cijeli dan i nikad mi to nije bio problem ..sad počinju bolovi nakon sat vremena stajanja,sjela bi doslovno na pod gdje god :Smile: ),pomaže mi magnezij/direkt/ ujutro i navečer po 300mg

----------


## mirna26

> E da 25tt sam. i mislim da te mjere nemaju veze sa bebom jer su rađene vaginalno, a onda je preko trbuha gledao bebu i sve to.


ma ne nisu bubrezi,,moja greška...pisali bi onda milimetri....a vidim da negdje tim oznakama mjere jajnike npr....to bi bilo vaginalno....meni je mjerena vaginalno sao dužina cervixa koji je preko 35 mm.tebi?

----------


## hop

E da na jednoj slici  je d1 :4.49cm, a  šta je ovo d1 i d2 na drugoj slici.

----------


## mirna26

:Smile: ......e ne znam..meni piše samo D:3,70 cm a to je dužina cervixa....možda ti se javi netko tko ima slične oznake ili je bio kod Kosa....

----------


## kerolajn5

mislim da bi ti d1 bio desni jajnik, d2 ljevi jajnik

----------


## lasta

Cure sada sam i malo zabrinuta ali ima li koja od vas vijesti sta je sa Neom?

----------


## crvenkapica77

mirna 26 , ako cemo iskreno , ni meni se ni malo ne sviđa  nacin na  koji se obracas nekome,  komentiras  ili sl.

----------


## mirna26

pa ne sviđa se niti meni što šta ovdje...ni tvoje ponašanje mi se recimo ne sviđa...ali svejedno ti dajem potporu,a ako to ne znaš cijeniti i prepoznati..onda mi je žao

----------


## hop

Pa mogli bi biti jajnici to d1 i d2,al eto nisam znala da se i oni mjere i gledaju u trudnoći, jer meni moj dr nije ih od početka trudnoće nje niti jednom mjerio?
Ako ima koja cura da ide kod dr Kosa pa eto da mi kaže dal su i njij mjereni jajnici dal im je dr mjerio jajnike, tj dal im gdje piše d1 i d2 i te mjere d1:2.47cm i d2:3.24?
A šta ću kada sam znatiželjna!

----------


## mirna26

> Pa mogli bi biti jajnici to d1 i d2,al eto nisam znala da se i oni mjere i gledaju u trudnoći, jer meni moj dr nije ih od početka trudnoće nje niti jednom mjerio?
> Ako ima koja cura da ide kod dr Kosa pa eto da mi kaže dal su i njij mjereni jajnici dal im je dr mjerio jajnike, tj dal im gdje piše d1 i d2 i te mjere d1:2.47cm i d2:3.24?
> A šta ću kada sam znatiželjna!


e sad sam se sjetila pitati te..da li je na slici tamno(crno) to što je mjereno ili bjelkasto.ako je bjelkasto od početka do kraja mjereno onda je jajnik..ako je crno mjereno od ruba do uba crnoga..onda može biti nešto u vidu žutog tijela jer crno se na uzv prikazuje kao neka tekućina...a bijelo je tkivo,parenhim

----------


## hop

Jedno je crno što je mjereno znaći recimo d1 je crno a d2 je bijelkasto.

----------


## mirna26

možeš poslikat sliku i poslat mi na pp.možda prepoznam.ovak je to teško.izgledaju kao mjere jajnika...a to crno može biti nakupina tekućine ali čim ti nije niš spominjao,to je sve u redu.ja imam neš slično u posteljici i isto mi je rečeno da je to normalno..dimenzije su mi ful male..neš 1cm sa 2cm

----------


## Mia Lilly

Hvala svima na čestitkama!




> Kako to da si rodila na carski? Nadam se da se dobro i brzo oporavljas.


Ušla sam u 42 tt skroz zatvorena sa tvrdim cerviksom. Nisu mi uspjeli ni amnioskopiju napraviti. 
Da su me stavili na indukciju vrlo vjerojatno bi završila na carskom rezu tako da sam se zajedno sa dr. odlučila na carski.
Moram priznati da se oporavljam bolje nego što sam mislila. Pogotovo sad kad smo došle doma.

----------


## alma_itd

*Mia Lilly* cestitam :Very Happy:  Uzivajte u vasojmaloj srecici :Zaljubljen: 
Moj bebo je odlucio da sebi napravi malo prostora pa mi je nogama ispraznio zeludac,ispovracala sam ko luda(to mi je inace prvo povracanje u trudnoci :Laughing: ),a sad misli da moze isprazniti i jetru :Shock: Juce je na UZ izmjeren kao 2900gr.Baloni,karte,bombone...sve je naruceno i spremno.Sad jos samo sacekati 18 dana do 37tt i carskog reza(nadam se da nece biti ranije).

----------


## KLARA31

alma bravo,gurate vi to dobro  :Smile: 
ja sam danas imala osjećaj da mi mala skače po mjehuru kao po trampulinu  :Laughing: 

cure jedno pitanje,pogotovo koje ste prešle 30tt, da li je ok ako ne curi mlijeko,ništa mi ne curi,jer sam čitala da već tamo u 6mj počme nešto,a meni eto ništa,nisu mi ni bolne sise

----------


## simicv

Alma, drago mi je što si na konju! uvjerena sam i da ćeš dogurati do 37tt.

Sela, kažu da su bolovi u leđima uobičajeni nakon 17-18tt. Piše kod dr.Harni na stranici.

Đurđa, i mene jako bole koljena i prepone. Čak kao da osjećam škljocanje u preponi kada se pomaknem.
Moja je baka za probleme sa kostima uvijek koristila masažu domaćom rakijom...ali, ima jedan recept za podmazivanje
i D vitamin. Ovo su vrijednosti u kilama, ali može se prepoloviti količina na 1/2 kg:
1kg mrkve
1kg oraha
1kg meda
1kg šećera
20dkg hrena

Sve se samelje i pomiješa, te stavi u staklenke na hladno. Jede se po jedan jušna žlica dnevno,
po potrebi tri (ujutro, u podne i uveče).
Ovo pomaže kod gubitka kalcija (ona je to uzimala zbog osteoporoze, a bebe vuku kalcij iz
kostiju i zubi ako ga trebaju) no ne i kod nakupljanja tekućine i povećanoga opterećenja na koljenima.

Hvala na čestitkama za bebe, i ja sam jako sretna.  :Very Happy:

----------


## prag

> alma bravo,gurate vi to dobro 
> ja sam danas imala osjećaj da mi mala skače po mjehuru kao po trampulinu 
> 
> cure jedno pitanje,pogotovo koje ste prešle 30tt, da li je ok ako ne curi mlijeko,ništa mi ne curi,jer sam čitala da već tamo u 6mj počme nešto,a meni eto ništa,nisu mi ni bolne sise


Klara ja sam 38 tt i sise niti su narasle, niti me bole, niti vidim neke naznake kolostruma..e sad..hoću li imati mlijeka i ja se pitam...ali evo po iskustvima nekih prijateljica, poznanica to ništa ne znači..moja nevjesta je bila kao ja, pa je imala mlijeka i dojila do 2g nećaka. a znam neke kojima su sise poresle za 3 broja pa ni m od mlijeka..
i inače na tečaju trudničkom su nas učili da mlijeko dolazi tek poslije poroda, najprije krene kolostrum pa možda i dan-dva iza pravo mlijeko..

----------


## hop

Cure da li je kojoj od vas dr mjerio jajnike u trudnoći?
Meni je nešt mjereno d:2.471 i d2:3.24,pa neznam jel bi to mogli biti jajnici,jer meni moj dr u trudnoći nije mjerio još ni jednom jajnike.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Lilly čestitam na malom anđelu....ime mi se jako sviđa...i ja sam razmišljala o Mii..ali pao je drugi dogovor...uživajte, čuvajte se  :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

> *Mia Lilly* cestitam Uzivajte u vasojmaloj srecici
> Moj bebo je odlucio da sebi napravi malo prostora pa mi je nogama ispraznio zeludac,ispovracala sam ko luda(to mi je inace prvo povracanje u trudnoci),a sad misli da moze isprazniti i jetruJuce je na UZ izmjeren kao 2900gr.Baloni,karte,bombone...sve je naruceno i spremno.Sad jos samo sacekati 18 dana do 37tt i carskog reza(nadam se da nece biti ranije).



joj alma baš mi je drago da je mali već toliko vejik...joj kak catk....a kaj neće on malo ranije van kad si vec dobivala injekcije za sazrijevanje pluća...pa komotno bi mogao..jer sve mi se čini ak budeš čekala tih 18dana da ce narast do 4000g :Smile: ....ma neka neka...baš mi je drago da je sve u redu....samo nek tako i ostane

nego cure ja imam jedno pitanje u vezi pokreta bebe.....kad se drndam u autu moj bebone se uvijek uznemiri i počne me lupat....recite mi molim vas...da li se to dešavalo i vama i da li je to znak da mu smeta bućkanje...?ili mu možda pašu te lagane vibracije preko sjedala od auta....bojim se da ga nepotrebno ne uznemiravam..

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Mirna stvarno imaš pitanja....najbolje od svega da sjediš kod kuće i ništa ne radiš...daj ženska budi sretna da nemaš velikih problema i uživaj u trudnoći...najbolje da lebdiš po zraku

----------


## nina70

*Aurora*, promjenila si avatar (prekrasan je) pa te nisam prepoznala  :Smile: 
Iskrene čestitke od sveg  :Heart:

----------


## mirna26

> Mirna stvarno imaš pitanja....najbolje od svega da sjediš kod kuće i ništa ne radiš...daj ženska budi sretna da nemaš velikih problema i uživaj u trudnoći...najbolje da lebdiš po zraku


hahaha....pa čuj..ja bih voljela da mogu poletit..sam se ti sprdaj :Razz: 
....imaš pravo

----------


## miga24

> mirna 26 , ako cemo iskreno , ni meni se ni malo ne sviđa  nacin na  koji se obracas nekome,  komentiras  ili sl.


Hm, ako ćemo iskreno, meni se baš sviđa. I kaj sad? Skroz nebitno. A koliko sam primjetila ti fakat draga nemaš razloga tako razmišljati. Fakat ti ženska nikad nije ništa ružno rekla. Niti ikome drugome...Ali dobro valjda ja onda nisam normalna ili imam lošu moć zapažanja...No dobro, sto ljudi sto čudi. Kak ti se u real life ne sviđa svatko tako neke zaključke doneseš i na forumima i jednostavno ti se netko ne dopadne. I dobro. To je isto jedan sasvim razuman i zdrav i prirodan odnos.

----------


## miga24

> nego cure ja imam jedno pitanje u vezi pokreta bebe.....kad se drndam u autu moj bebone se uvijek uznemiri i počne me lupat....recite mi molim vas...da li se to dešavalo i vama i da li je to znak da mu smeta bućkanje...?ili mu možda pašu te lagane vibracije preko sjedala od auta....bojim se da ga nepotrebno ne uznemiravam..


I moja je uvijek živahnija u autu. Ali ne zamaram se dal zbog toga što joj paše ili ne paše. Samo kaj mene  zbog sjedećeg položaja zna malo više sve bolit kad tak poludi. I puno češće moram na wc.

----------


## miga24

> Cure da li je kojoj od vas dr mjerio jajnike u trudnoći?
> Meni je nešt mjereno d:2.471 i d2:3.24,pa neznam jel bi to mogli biti jajnici,jer meni moj dr u trudnoći nije mjerio još ni jednom jajnike.


Ženo fakat si znatiželjna kao što i sama reče! :Laughing:  Pa jel zbilja tak bitno? Ja te mjere iskreno nisam ni pogledala jer sam znala da neću imat blage što znače. Rekao mi je doc da je sve u redu i ostalo mi je bilo nebitno. Ajd pogledat ću ja sutra svoju vaginalnu snimku pa ću vidjet imam li ja što slično i dal ću imat pojima što bi to moglo biti.

----------


## nina70

*miga24* tebi su u redu komentari koje mirna upućuje frci??????

----------


## miga24

> *miga24* tebi su u redu komentari koje mirna upućuje frci??????


Ja vidjeh samo ovaj jedan i shvatila to kao šalu...Ne ulazim u njen odnos ili *ne* odnos sa frkom, ali nisam primjetila da je žena neka napadačica svih ljudi na forumu. Meni je ona jednostavno zabavna i to je to. I radi toga mislim da se ne moram nikome ispričavati.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Cure sada sam i malo zabrinuta ali ima li koja od vas vijesti sta je sa Neom?


Ja sam to već nekoliko puta pitala!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> hahaha....pa čuj..ja bih voljela da mogu poletit..sam se ti sprdaj
> ....imaš pravo


uopće se ne sprdam...nego zbilja nisi ni svjesna koliko ti je lijepo u trudnoći...zamisli se kako je curama koje moraju mirovati...i jedina relacija im je WC-krevet...pa normalno je da ti se dijete na neke žešće podražaje javlja češće...ajd nemoj postavljati tako kad moram reći glupava pitanja....razmisli šest puta prije nego nešto napišeš...ajd malo logike

----------


## lasta

Mia Lilly znam da si pitala i sve sam se nadala da će se javiti,da se privikavaju na bebu ali vijesti nema pa nema.
Baš se brinem. Cak je i mm pitao par puta jel se javila(inace ne prati nego samo pita-sta ima novoga i sl.Ma njega to ne zanima-moš misliti)

----------


## nety

> Ženo fakat si znatiželjna kao što i sama reče! Pa jel zbilja tak bitno? Ja te mjere iskreno nisam ni pogledala jer sam znala da neću imat blage što znače. Rekao mi je doc da je sve u redu i ostalo mi je bilo nebitno. Ajd pogledat ću ja sutra svoju vaginalnu snimku pa ću vidjet imam li ja što slično i dal ću imat pojima što bi to moglo biti.


Ti si ko i ja Ja cim cujem da dr veli sve ok meni dosta neke mjere  i sl to ja sve zaboravim Vec se polako gubim i s tjednima trudnoce :Laughing:  a ne da još i mjere pamtim Postala sam jako senilna  :Laughing: Ja samo cekam da cujem sve je ok tako bas treba biti bebe vam ima toliko i toliko grama tako bas treba biti u tom tj i meni dosta :Cool: 
U pone ulazim u 19tt Kad ce se poceti osjacati kako mali hopse nutra

----------


## KLARA31

hvala prag,i ja sam ovaj mj na tečaju u klubu trudnica  :Smile:  
al eto zabrinulo me šta mi ne curi ništa,al dobro kad je tako i drugima ok, al još me brine i šta imam mjesecima neku krasticu žučkasto-zelenu, koja se ne miče na vrhu bradavice,mislim da ću to spomenit na sljedećem pregledu gin. pa ćemo vidjeti šta će reć.

----------


## alma_itd

Ja juce kihnula i napravila posla i babicama i cistacicama :Embarassed: Odmah su se svi razletili jer je krvarenje bilo poprilicno,a naravno sa njim i kontrakcije.Od 16h mi nisu vise dali nista da jedem jer su mislili da cu na kraju na carski.Ali u 3h ujutro se nakon Adalata konacno smirilo,a ja sam slomljena.Ovo je sad jos postala i igra zivaca.Jos malo pa gotovo.

----------


## mirna26

*miga 24....*draga moja miga..nemaju ti svi isti smisao za humor..neki bi se odmah tukli i agresivni su na svaku riječ, shvaćaju sve kao napad na ego,ne znaju za šalu,mrzovoljni su i samo čekaju da nekog napadnu...stalno neka frustracija,mrzovolja,vojnički vijetnamski stav....da sam to rekla u živo, drukčije bi zvučalo i nitko se ne bi uvrijedio..ali za to treba imati malo više mašte očito..moj stav je žešći od nekih,ali samo zato da bi ih odvratila od loših osjećanja i misli,da se trgnu i dignu glavu i ne sekiraju-to je moj vid potpore i ne namjeravam ga mijenjati...pojedinci žele da im se tepa i gladi,ali ja to neću raditi,neka to rade neki drugi..tako da se ne zabrinjavam uopće,ali baš UOPĆE, dapače čak mi je smiješno kaj sve možeš čuti i pročitati ovdje...koncentriram se na zdrav razum većine...zaista kaj si rekla:100 ljudi, 100 čudi.....ma nevažno totalno!

glavno da mi uživamo u trudnoći..kak bi rekla *Iva Mia 2009....*glavno da je sve u redu i da uživamo u trudnoći jer ima puno gorih situacija kod nekih trudnica...
moram reći da ja i uživam u trudnoći,hvala bogu..i svjesna sam da ima gorega..već sam i to spominjala....mene je samo interesralo da li se to i drugima dešava u autu čisto interesiranosti radi..niš posebno
*Alma...*pa zašto te ne porode??..kaj oni sad čekaju?zato sam te i pitala jer su već davali injekcije za sazrijevanje pluća...pa mogli bi da te ne dave više...tebe i malog miša

----------


## frka

> *miga 24....*draga moja miga..nemaju ti svi isti smisao za humor..neki bi se odmah tukli i agresivni su na svaku riječ, shvaćaju sve kao napad na ego,ne znaju za šalu,mrzovoljni su i samo čekaju da nekog napadnu...stalno neka frustracija,mrzovolja,vojnički vijetnamski stav....da sam to rekla u živo, drukčije bi zvučalo i nitko se ne bi uvrijedio..ali za to treba imati malo više mašte očito..moj stav je žešći od nekih,ali samo zato da bi ih odvratila od loših osjećanja i misli,da se trgnu i dignu glavu i ne sekiraju-to je moj vid potpore i ne namjeravam ga mijenjati...pojedinci žele da im se tepa i gladi,ali ja to neću raditi,neka to rade neki drugi..tako da se ne zabrinjavam uopće,ali baš UOPĆE, dapače čak mi je smiješno kaj sve možeš čuti i pročitati ovdje...koncentriram se na zdrav razum većine...zaista kaj si rekla:100 ljudi, 100 čudi.....ma nevažno totalno!


S obzirom na to da me se opet proziva (indirektno, doduše, jer se ne spominje moj nick, ali opet sasvim očito) iako sam zamolila da me se zaobiđe u takvim raspravama, ipak ću se još jednom oglasiti… 
Sada smo evo nina, crvenkapica i, prije svega, ja prozvane kao agresivne, frustrirane, mrzovoljne i bez smisla za humor… Crvenkapicu još očito ide opaska o tome da bi htjela da joj se “tepa i gladi” (iako nigdje nisu spomenuti naši nickovi, svima je sasvim jasno o kome se tu radi)… Nemam ništa protiv dobrog, kvalitetnog humora… Ali jako dobro raspoznajem humor od provokacije… I nije teško odrediti o čemu se radi s obzirom na to iz čijeg pera taj humor ili provokacija dolazi - malo sam duže na forumu od nekih (poput mige) i, kao što sam već rekla, jako se dobro sjećam mirninih forumskih početaka koji su uključivali vrijeđanje, omalovažavanje i pljuvanje po drugim forumašima, a kad bi je se pokušalo preko pp-a upozoriti da malo smiri tenzije, prijavljivala bi moderatorima da se NJU uznemirava! Ne bih ovo ni napisala da me se ne vuče za jezik. Ali mislim da i nisam to napisala, da je svakom tko malo razmisli, nakon što pročita gornji post, jasno tko je tu agresivan i netolerantan i tko osjeća napad na vlastiti ego čim se napiše mišljenje koje nije u skladu s njezinim. 
Nakon ovako bezobraznog posta u kojem se opet druge ocrnjuje (doduše, fino upakirano bez direktnog prozivanja), mogu samo zaključiti da je u pitanju doista provokacija, a ne greška u komunikaciji. Mene bi, recimo, bilo sram takvo što napisati… Pogotovo nakon prijašnjeg iskustva i ponašanja… U svakom slučaju, smatram to jako ružnim ponašanjem koje ne mogu prešutjeti pa makar zaradila opomenu. Ali, kako miga kaže, 100 ljudi, 100 ćudi…

A sad povratak na temu kojoj je doista tu i mjesto – *KLARA31*, mlijeko prije poroda je iznimka, a ne pravilo. Obično nadođe koji dan nakon poroda. I ne dajte se smesti oko dojenja – savjetujem vam da se dobro načitate i educirate. Das am slušala patronažnu I neke ljude iz okoline, mi uopće ne bi dojili, a ovako smo I dalje strastveni cicoljupci  :Zaljubljen: . Jaaaako je malo žena koje stvarno nemaju mlijeka ili im ono nije kvalitetno, samo žene budu nesigurne i u strahu da bebi nešto nedostaje (što je sasvim normalno) pa pokleknu i krenu s adaptiranim mlijekom i kad za tim nema stvarne potrebe. Početak dojenja zna biti jako izazovan i naporan, ali trud se na kraju stvarno isplati – to je nešto prekrasno. 
*Simicv*, ne utrljavaj rakiju u kožu u trudnoći – koža je najveći organ i sve upija, što na koncu dolazi do bebe.

----------


## mirna26

frka...ja cu ti samo ovo reci...curo...ti si zaista daleko zaglibila...i ja bih mogla iznositi svoje mišljenje o tebi još odadvina......i o svima ovdje ali jednostavno se neću spuštati na taj nivo jer ovo nije tema za svađanja niti iznošenje mišljenja o nekome to nije smisao ovog foruma...a ti očito misliš da je i da TEBE ja povllačim non stop za jezik....ti sve doživljavaš kao  brutalan napad još od davnih dana kokliko te se sjećam i uporno si paranoična...svadljia si užasno i za to ne treba biti posebno pametan da bi čovjek skužio...a to sam ja vrijeđala ljude ovdje po forumu to se gadno varaš,jaaaaako uveličavaš stvari i zaista misliš da si bogom dana i savršena te na nemaš putra na glavi...ti trenutno vrijeđaš mene i to  nekom čudnom namjerom koju ja niti neću pokušavati da razumijem jer imam prečeg posla..ovaj forum ionako gubi smisao zbog ljui kao što s ti jer konstatno unosiš tenziju i imaš neku čudnu želju da te svi vole ovdje i da pljuješ po meni...te ne možeš podnesti da ja zaista ljudima želim dobro...jer bit foruma je POMOĆ a ne TVOJA OSOBNA BORBA..očito si na forumu najviše iz razloga da provodiš neku osobnu borbu....ja nisam zato ovdje i iskreno me ZABOLI KAJ JE TVOJE MIŠLJENJE...!!zato ću te ubuduće ignorirati jer više nisi niti zaslužila... rekla sam ti već da si mi pomogla u nekoliko navrata i da to cijenim iznimno i nema tu provokacije to je svesamo istina...moja rečenica o tome kako ces ti doći i opomenuti nekoga zbog kremica nije bila intenciozna da te uznemiri vec da se nasmiješ....ne mislim ništa loše u tome da opominješ ljude kad zglibe.ali ovog puta to ti radiš!!!žao mi je što to ne shvaćaš...ako imaš neko loše  mišljenje o meni,to je tvoj problem ..ne moraš uvaljivati silom ljudima svoje mišljenje da ga prihvate što sada radiš uporno migi..isto kao što si silom htjel meni do sada uvaljivati neke svoje  zaključke ..a nekada si to radla preko ppa prema meni....sorry ali si malčice nasilna..

----------


## Inesz

Slažem se sa svime što je Frka napisala.

Ovaj forum i podforum imaju svoju svrhu, nitko ovdje nije iz zabave već iz silne potrebe da se razmijene iskustva i znanja, da djelotvorno  pomognemo jedne drugima. *Ovo nije facebook ni chat.* ovaj forum ne služi besmislenoj zabavi! 

Komunikaciji tipa "hi hi hi, ha ha ha", raznoraznim smiljuljenjima, iščuđavanjima, naklapanjima, nagađanjima, iznošenju netočnosti, pisanju da bez reda i smisla samo da se nešto našvlja-ovdje nema mjesta. 

Već smo nas više forumašica reagirale na ovakvo ponašanje korisnice i javno je upućivale na pravila i cilj postojanje ovog foruma. Ali čini mi se daod  nema nikakvog učinaka.

Zanimljivo je koliko jedna osoba može nanijeti štete kvaliteti i smislu ovog foruma. Nevjerojatno kako ne shvaća dobronamjerna upozorenja i kritike već se ponaša na način-svi ste vi u krivu koliko god vas ima, jedina ja sam ispravna i u pravu.
Zato, mi koje možemo pomoći jedna drugoj na pravi način-činimo to, a postove onih koje ne znaju i ne žele komunicirati na uljuđen i  svrhovit način, naprosto zanemarimo.

----------


## anddu

Inesz  :Naklon:  i puno :Heart:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Sad ću se i ja oglasiti!
Do sada sam preskakivala svaki *mirnin* post jer mi takva vrsta komunikacije ne odgovara.
*Frka*, slažem se sa svime što si napisala i, molim te, zanemari mirnine postove kao što ih većina cura zanemari.

Htjela sam se samo pohvaliti da smo mi jako dobro. Uhvatili smo lijepi ritam. U tome nam puno pomaže i tata koji se ne odvaja od svoje djevojčice.
Stalno visi nad njom!

Što se tiće dr. Kosa, za njega imam samo riječi pohvale. On je pratio našu Miu cijelu trudnoću ( od kombiniranog probira, amniocenteze i svakog uzv-a), čak je pogodio i njenu porođajnu težinu u gram. One koje su se odlučile voditi trudnoću kod njega mogu biti bezbrižne jer ako on kaže da je sve uredu ili u granicama normale, onda je to stvarno tako.

----------


## miga24

Isuse curke, pa kaj je Vama??! Sve ste rekle kaj ste imale, sve imate izgrađena mišljenja (uključujući mene) i ona su različita i neće se mijenjati koliko god se o tome raspravljalo. Mislim da isto tako nema veze tko je duže a tko kraće na forumu (frkić sad se ja osjećam prozvano radi nećeg...) jer to ne mijenja činjenicu da sam izgrađena osoba koja je sposobna neke stvari i samostalno zaključivati bez da slušam neke tračeve od prije. Sada ste se već poćele indirektno vrijeđati (ma vraga - direktno - čak i promatraći već mogu skužiti kome je koji post upućen.) Ako Vam je do toga i ako ste to već radile preko pp-a (kao što je spomenuto) onda i nastavite tako. Ovo je postalo ružno.

Mene danas nešto ukočilo za poluditi. Nije kičma već više kao dolje prema butini sa lijeve strane. Ne znam da li je to od konstantnog ležanja na lijevom boku (nažalost ja sam jedna od onih nebezbrižnih trudnica koje moraju čuvati trudnoću) ili je moguće da mi je malena pritisnula neki živac jer ne nosim prema van već više prema unutra? A onda si opet mislim da je ipak još premala da bi to mogla...Da li se to ikome već dešavalo i smijem li popiti nešto protiv bolova?

----------


## hop

Ja već par dana vidim kako neke cure pišu kako ih bole križa, noge , prepone, kukovi itd..,uglavnom eto ja imam jake, al doslovno jake bolove najviše u leđima koji su u biti počeli u7 il 8tt, ja sam bila izvan sebe od te boli i straha, da se neće nešto desiti, sad sam 25tt i bolovi su tu , al eto nije ih bilo jedino između 16-20tt i opet došli.
Tako da sam se ja navikla već na to.ž
A protiv bolova sam ja svašta pila lupocet, normabel, magnezij i u bolnici su mi davali voltaren inekcije.
A upale mokračnih puteva će me uništiti, tak sam jadna zbog tih upala i pećenja i tjera mokriti a par kapi,uff, pila sam amoksicilin tri puta, novocef, inekcije gentamicin i sada ninur, ja neznam šta bi reka ajd da nemam simptome upale, al imam i tak mi teško, čakja od brusnice pijem po neznam ni sama koliko na dan i vode, al ne stalno me napada i stalno lactogyn vag i kapsule , al nema kraja,mada sam i ja i prije trudnoće imala dosta problema sa upalama.

----------


## miga24

> Cure bila san na pregledu kod dr Kosa i dobila sam puno sličica os svega i svačega,od mjera bebe,svakakvih tih protoka,ali mi nije jasna jedna piše d1 i d2i dimenzije d1 :2.47cm i d2: 3.24cm od čega je to ako bi mi mogle pomoći,?
> Uglavnom sve je u redu,trbuščić zaostaje za 10 dana, a šta ćemo,kaže dr to je još u referentama.


Draga evo ti i odgovora koji sam ti jučer obećala. Djelomičnog doduše. Gledala sam svoj vaginalni i d1 i d2 su ti mjere cervikometrije.  *"Cervikometrija označuje ultrazvučni pregled vrata maternice: mjerenje duljine cerviksa, proučavanje izgleda unutrašnjeg ušća i cervikalnog kanala.Cervikometrija je vrlo važan dio antenatalne skrbi, obzirom da ginekološki palpacijski pregled ne može otkriti izgled i stanje unutarnjeg ušća, niti objekitvno odrediti duljinu vrata maternice."* - citirano sa poliklinike harni
Nadam se da ti je znatiželja zadovoljena.  :Wink:

----------


## hop

Hvala draga, onda ako je to cerviks onda neznam kako su dve duljine i onda je po tim mjerama on skraćen i to dosta.Znaći i tebi je dr Kos mjerio taj d1 i d2 tj imaš te mjere od njega?Ja si stalno mislim da to nisu jajnici, jer cerviks bi po tim mjerama bio dosta skraćen.

----------


## hop

Znam kada sam išla kod svog dr kad mjeri cerviks na sličici je d1 i jedna mjera, a ne dvije i da piše d1 i d2.

----------


## mirna26

ja vas sve podržavam...ali zaista imamo svi o svakome izgrađeno mišljenje i nebitno je kaj ko veli za nekoga što veli miga24 i slažem se  s njom u potpunosti ...meni to nije bitno!meni je važno da dobijem informacije....
svi mi hihoćemo i smiješkamo se ovjde, ne možete reći da se samo ja hihoćem jer to bi bilo uveličavanje..a vidim da je forum pun uveličavanja i unazad nekoliko tjedana puno negativne energije...to je zaista ružno i ne vidim više  svrhu..netko ima manje tolerancije netko više...ja toleriram isto svašta...smiješno je kako neki ne toleriraju baš niti malo, ništa im se također ne smije reći odmah se uvrijede,a isti vrijeđaju...ali ok...njihov izbor koji neću sudit..sve u svemu..meni je sve ovo gubljenje vremena...pa neću puno više o tome.......
zaključak: ja uživam u svojoj trudnoći i najsretnija sam na svijetu zbog toga jako..jako jako jako..prstetna i to mi je navažnije a kokodakanje mi gre na živce..hehehehe..trenutno ovo vaše kokodakanje...od vas par..i ne opterećujem se suvišnim detaljima.... :Smile: puse puse puse!!hihihihi

----------


## andream

kao što sam prije napisala, mirna, nemoj da mi se diže tlak iako bi mi sad to dobro i došlo jer je poprilično niski ovih dana. Ajmo se vratiti na temu zbog koje i pišemo, uistinu ne želim napustiti ovaj podforum...

----------


## miga24

> Hvala draga, onda ako je to cerviks onda neznam kako su dve duljine i onda je po tim mjerama on skraćen i to dosta.Znaći i tebi je dr Kos mjerio taj d1 i d2 tj imaš te mjere od njega?Ja si stalno mislim da to nisu jajnici, jer cerviks bi po tim mjerama bio dosta skraćen.


Nisu koka jajnici jer sam dobila sve te mjere i napismeno. Doduše za d1 (to ti je duljina cerviksa ziher) sam sigurna jer mi je to mjerio ali d2 nije. Zato sam ti i rekla da ti je moj odgovor doduše nepotpun. Ali vjerujem da ti je to isto povezano sa tom cervikometrijom. Možda debljina cerviksa? Ne znam koka stvarno...

----------


## matahari

> ja vas sve podržavam...ali zaista imamo svi o svakome izgrađeno mišljenje i nebitno je kaj ko veli za nekoga što veli miga24 i slažem se  s njom u potpunosti ...meni to nije bitno!meni je važno da dobijem informacije....
> svi mi hihoćemo i smiješkamo se ovjde, ne možete reći da se samo ja hihoćem jer to bi bilo uveličavanje..a vidim da je forum pun uveličavanja i unazad nekoliko tjedana puno negativne energije...to je zaista ružno i ne vidim više  svrhu..netko ima manje tolerancije netko više...ja toleriram isto svašta...smiješno je kako neki ne toleriraju baš niti malo, ništa im se također ne smije reći odmah se uvrijede,a isti vrijeđaju...ali ok...njihov izbor koji neću sudit..sve u svemu..meni je sve ovo gubljenje vremena...pa neću puno više o tome.......
> zaključak: ja uživam u svojoj trudnoći i najsretnija sam na svijetu zbog toga jako..jako jako jako..prstetna i to mi je navažnije a kokodakanje mi gre na živce..hehehehe..trenutno ovo vaše kokodakanje...od vas par..i ne opterećujem se suvišnim detaljima....puse puse puse!!hihihihi


totalno OT, ali...
čitam, šutim i trpim već danima/tjednima... ti ženo stvarno ne znaš stat. a, bilo bi krajnje vrijeme! 
ipak je ovo _MPO trudnoća nakon svega_, a ne chat!
čitaj, piši, razmjenjuj info, ali smanji tenzije!

----------


## prag

ja imam jedan prijeflog Mirnoj i administratorima..
ili s migom i hop razgovaraj preko pp a ne preko foruma ili 
mogli bi otvoriti novi podforum : vi pitate, mirna odgovara .... :Smile:    pa tko voli nek izvoli a naš MPO forum da se malo rastereti ovih chat-anja, smijuljenja...

sorry mirna ali budi realna.,..moj pokojni dida bi rekao...ako je jedna osoba protiv tebe onda si možda ti kriv možda je ona, ako su dvije naspram tebe onda se već preispitaj ali ako su tri i više onda si sigurno ti kriv...dakle kao što kaže matahari ti ženo stvarno ne znaš stati...

----------


## miga24

> ja imam jedan prijeflog Mirnoj i administratorima..
> ili s migom i hop razgovaraj preko pp a ne preko foruma ili 
> mogli bi otvoriti novi podforum : vi pitate, mirna odgovara ....


Zašto sad pobogu da sa mnom i hop razgovara preko pp-a??Po čemu su naši postovi drugačiji od ostalih?Kaj je vama?
Znam, mogli bi otvoriti novi podforum: vi pitate, a samo određeni odgovaraju... Sram vas bilo sve do reda.

----------


## hop

Draga sad da gledam na jednoj slici je d1:4.45cm a na drugoj taj d1 i d2 i te mjere, pa ko zna šta je taj d1 i d2, ja mislila janici al možd i nije, dr Kos možda to malo drugačije moj meni sam da tu jednu slikicu na kojoj je taj d1 tj valjda ta duljina cerviksa.
Draga sam još jedno da te pitam jel si i ti onda dobil akod dr Kosa tu jednu sliku na kojoj je d1 i drugu na kojoj je d1 i d2?

----------


## miga24

> Draga sam još jedno da te pitam jel si i ti onda dobil akod dr Kosa tu jednu sliku na kojoj je d1


Samo tu sam dobila.

----------


## hop

Hvala draga, onda mora da je taj d1 i d2 nešto drugo u vezi cerviksa ili tak nešt, a duljina je taj d1.

----------


## inaa

miga 24 to se dešavalo mojoj kolegici,bebica joj pritisne neki živac.Tako je ona meni govorila,nije pila ništa,to bi trajalo neko vrijeme i prošlo.Ona je tada bila već u trećem tromjesečju.

Hop mene isto tjera na mokrenje jaaako često.Prošli put sam zbog toga i radila urinokulturu,ali je sve bili ok.Ja imam osjećaj kada bebica poskoči,ja odmah imam nagon za mokrenje,iako je to ponekad samo malo tekućine,je li to moguće da je je bebica,21tt+2

----------


## inaa

Draga šumskice i ja sutra za bolnicu, sutra sam na +10 i nema se sto cekati kaze moj doktor. Nadala sam se doci do 42. tjedna pa onda ako treba intervenirati međutim sutra sam u bolnici. Nadam se da ce malena veceras ipak malo potpomoci a ako ne ne znam sto nas sutra ceka - inducitani ili jos koji dan na odjelu. Bilo kako bilo Šumskice mila želim ti puno srece i lagan porod 

ovo je bio nein zadnji post,čini mi se 26.12...baš se brinem...dao Bog da je sve u redu

----------


## lasta

Da to je bio Nein zadnji post. Brinem se jako,znam kako ju je bio strah. A sada ni glasa od nje. Nadam se stvarno da je sve bilo dobro. Baš se brinem.

----------


## simicv

Ina, želim ti sretan porod, kao i Almi.

Hop, meni je kod upale mjehura pomogao Subanov "Urosal", ali ne "Urosal+" jer on navodno sadrži medvetku koja se ne smije konzumirati. Diuretskog je karaktera, i svrha je isprazniti mjehur što više. Slab mjehur je genetska boljka, moja mama je sa tim isto vodila rat. Ja imam problem što mi mjehur blokira kada sjednem. Kada ustanem lakše praznim. Zato sam i htjela uzeti neku pelenu da probam pročistiti kanal u stojećem stavu. Inače, znam da čim ustaneš i legneš moraš nazad. To stvarno potrga živce. Moraš još paziti da održavaš kiselost.

Malo ste me krivo shvatile sa rakijom. Grčevi i kočenja mišića mogu biti uzrok slabe cirkulacije. Rakijom se ona može potaknuti, ali i eteričnim uljima, koja ne škode, a pojačavaju cirkulaciju. Preporuča se lagana šetnja, ali ako moraš mirovati, onda masaža. No za tu masažu treba obavezno fizioterapeut sa znanjem koju masažu kod trudnice primjeniti.

Inače, pod novo je počela fama oko alkohola, kojega su trudnice prije koristile kada nije bilo tih farmaceutskih bezobrazluka. Ja bih radile izbacila sve tablete, ko fol, vitamini, minerali, na prirodnoj bazi, itd. I voće spada u kategoriju otrova, zbog sredstava za prskanje.
Zavidim onima sa juga kojima je dostupna friška riba, domaće maslinovo, svježe povrće.

----------


## simicv

Pitanje za iskusne u Petrovoj.
Moram u trudničku ambulantu, pa me zanima koliko se otprilike čeka da te prime od trenutka kada se javiš na šalter (sat-dva, četri-pet?).
Vidjela sam groznu gužvu, a dragi me mora čekati, pa da mu znam reći.

----------


## miga24

> Pitanje za iskusne u Petrovoj.
> Moram u trudničku ambulantu, pa me zanima koliko se otprilike čeka da te prime od trenutka kada se javiš na šalter (sat-dva, četri-pet?).
> Vidjela sam groznu gužvu, a dragi me mora čekati, pa da mu znam reći.


Ja sam najviše čekala sat i pol do sada. Kada krene zna to ići dosta brzo.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Pitanje za iskusne u Petrovoj.
> Moram u trudničku ambulantu, pa me zanima koliko se otprilike čeka da te prime od trenutka kada se javiš na šalter (sat-dva, četri-pet?).
> Vidjela sam groznu gužvu, a dragi me mora čekati, pa da mu znam reći.


Kad sam došla oko 8 bila sam gotova oko 10. Ako sam došla oko 11 bila sam gotova oko 13-14. Doktori ne dolaze prije 9 sati.

----------


## Darkica

Nema me dva dana...i dočeka me brdo postova za iščitati...Ali, fino sam si dala truda i sve vas lijepo iščitala da budem u toku. Ja ovu temu redovito čitam, ali ne pišem ni upola toliko...recimo da sam počela gubiti volju...dođem, pročitam, odem dok se ne uzrujam previše :Smile:  
I ja krećem na trudnički tečaj uskoro, pa ću tada vjerojatno imati brdo pitanja...stoga, *frka* - budi pri ruci!  :Smile: 
Ima li novosti s *Valom*? Još malo da izdrži...
I nažalost, jedna tužna vijest...ako je slučajno niste znale...pročitala sam je na 'privatnim poliklinikama'...naša draga tikica78 je u 11tt izgubila svoje dvije mrvice  :Sad:  Tikice78, mislim na tebe! Ako što zatreba, tu sam!
Svim trudnicama i friškim mama veliki pozdrav!

----------


## hop

Žao mi je za tikicu i ja sam pročitala!
Htjela sam pitati da li ste vi sve cure radile taj kombinirani duoble, triple testove iz krvi, ja nisam ništa od toga, a i sada je kasno, pa se malo tak brinem, šta nisam, nisam iz zg, a moj dr u gradu mi to nije predlagao, a to se kod nas u labu ni ne može ,ma kod nas se ni spolni hormoni ne mogu izvaditi,
Al eto zanima da li ste baš sve radile te testove iz krvi,malo me strah što nisam!

----------


## inaa

> Žao mi je za tikicu i ja sam pročitala!
> Htjela sam pitati da li ste vi sve cure radile taj kombinirani duoble, triple testove iz krvi, ja nisam ništa od toga, a i sada je kasno, pa se malo tak brinem, šta nisam, nisam iz zg, a moj dr u gradu mi to nije predlagao, a to se kod nas u labu ni ne može ,ma kod nas se ni spolni hormoni ne mogu izvaditi,
> Al eto zanima da li ste baš sve radile te testove iz krvi,malo me strah što nisam!


Ja nisam,nije mi nitko predložio a nisam ni ja zapitkivala. Malo sam i ja bila zabrinuta ali Je moj MPO dr rekao da se jako dobro može vidjeti i 4D UZV,mjereći bedrenu kost.... i još nešta.Ja sam ti od onih kojima je dovoljno kada moj dr P kaže sve je u redu,ja odahnem i ne pitam više ništa.

----------


## lasta

Nisam ni ja.

----------


## Darkica

Ja jesam, jer mi je ginekologinja sugerirala...

----------


## mirjana s

darkica ćao
vidim da si radila kombinirani,dali si radila u RI? i tko ti je radio? kako je prošlo? jer je i meni preporučeno još se dvoumim dali da idem.

----------


## hop

Ja sam bila kod dr Kosa na anomaly scan al nije mi rađen 4d,neg 3d.
Damože se vidjet po nosnoj kosti, bedrenoj i neznam čem još, za nosnu mi nije ništ napisao al sam ga ja pitala pa ju je onda išao gledati i izmjerio to sam viudjela na dvd-u mjeru i ko da je 0.66 neznam jel to ok, nije ništ dr spominjao.
Sve je stavio kvačice na onom papiru od anomaly scan jedino nije za desni ilijevi pijelon od bubrega valjda i za ureter desni i lijevi i još nešto dvoje valjda od protoka, neznma jel to nije uspio vidjet il šta,mada sam ja svako malo na pregledu a dr a ovo mi pogledajte pa ono, ma joj sva sam luda.

----------


## thinkpink

ja sam se naručila kod dr Kosa na kombinirani, za tjedan dana mi je pregled, krv ću nositi u Vinogradsku. nikako se nisam mogla odlučiti između Kosa i Podobnika, neki kažu protiv jednog neki protiv drugog. iskreno mislim da su oba vrhunski stručnjaci pa da ne bi pogriješila ni da sam za P odlučila.
dugo sam se dvoumila da li ići ili ne i na kraju konačno odlučila. inače, ne sugerira mi se RAZC radi mioma koji rastu, pa se nadam da će kombinirani biti dobar i da će me umiriti donekle.
u Ri ne znam tko radi ovaj pregled, a vađenje krvi znam da se radi na Medicinskom faxu.

----------


## miga24

Meni su preporučili triple test ali ga isto nisam radila. Radila sam samo taj anomaly scan koji ponavljam za dva tjedna opet.

----------


## hop

Miga tko ti je preporučio triple test?
Koji si tt?

----------


## inaa

*hop* i meni je dr rekao da je u manjoj trudnoći bolje gledati na 3d,tako da je gledao i 3d i 4d,a na 4d mi je rekao da dođem sa 24 ili 25tt .Ja ga nisam ništa pitala ali on je kroz priču spominjao nosić,bedrenu kost,a ja poslije na forumu pročitala da je to važno.Meni je dr pokazao na kraju onih listova neke dvije crtice i rekao vidiš,ako su ove dvije blizu sve je ok.Vjerovatno jedna pokazuje idealne proporcije,a druga stvarne,a dr kaže da je beba samo malo veća,a to je uobičajeno kod muške dice.

A ja sam jedno vrijeme bila baš zabrinuta je li sve ok s bebom,sada sam se smirila i vjerujem da je Bogu hvala sve u redu.U biti ja sam ti cijelo vrijeme bila nekako preplašena i zabrinuta,to ti ne mogu objasniti,nitko me nije razumio,nakon one hiperstimulacije,straha od prsnuća jajnika,mirovanja...ali sada je Bogu hvala bolje.
Sada sam u 21.tt

----------


## hop

inna  a od čega su te dvije crtice?
A ja se malo brinem jer sam išla na donosko sjeme.

----------


## Šiškica

Samo da vam se ukratko javimo..

26.1. u 7:40 se rodila moja Dora duga 50 cm i teška 3380 g.  Sad se polako privikavamo ..

----------


## andream

Šiškice, taman sam danas pomislila na tebe i da li se što dešava.... predivna vijest, čestitam, kad stigneš javi nam kako napredujete...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Šiškice...čestitam...malom anđelu bezbrižno djetinjstvo želimo nas dvije cure  :Smile:

----------


## frka

Šiškice, čestitke na Dori!!! Uživajte!!!

----------


## maca papucarica

*Šiškice*,  čestitam na djevojčici prekrasnog imena! Sad uživajte punim plućima!

----------


## Sonja29

> Samo da vam se ukratko javimo..
> 
> 26.1. u 7:40 se rodila moja Dora duga 50 cm i teška 3380 g.  Sad se polako privikavamo ..


Ljube ovih dana sam stalno mislila na tebe! Znaći stigla nam je princeza... Čestitam i izljubi Doru za mene :Smile:

----------


## miga24

> Miga tko ti je preporučio triple test?
> Koji si tt?


Moja MPO doktorica koja mi ujedno i vodi trudnoću mi ga je predložila ali još u 12 ili 13 tjednu čini mi se. Sada smo 19+5.

----------


## tikki

Šiškice čestitke na maloj Dori koja ima prekrasno ime  :Smile:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## miga24

Šiškice, čestitke na novom članu obitelji.

----------


## Darkica

*Šiškice*, čestitke na vašoj malenoj princezi...a Dori velika pusa!

----------


## luci07

*Šiškice,* čestitam od srca na djevojčici prekrasnog imena! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tonili

*Šiškice* čestitam od srca! 
Dora dobro nam došla!

----------


## mirna26

šiškice.....čestitam ti od srca..nek vam je sa srećom....uživajte!!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sali

Šiškice čestitam od srca  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nety

ValaMala nam je rodila i to prekrasnu malu curicu :Klap:

----------


## Inesz

Danas je dan pun lijepih vijesti! Došle su nam dvije curice!
Čestitam Šiškice i Vala Mala, neka vas i vašu djecu prati sreća!  :Smile:

----------


## matahari

Šiškice, Valamala-čestitke!

----------


## Mury

Šiškice i Valamala, čestitke od srca  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## prag

Šiškice i ValaMala čestitke od srca!!!!! predivne vijesti! još dvije princeze na forumu!  :Klap: 
posebno se radujem što je priča ValeMale nakon svih borba uspiješno završila i da sad grli svog malog anđela! ma presretna sam! :Very Happy:

----------


## tikki

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za Valu i njenu malenu djevojčicu! Čestitke od srca! Prekrasno!

----------


## simicv

Šiškice i Valamala blago vama!

----------


## frka

i ValiMaloj čestitke na djevojčici!!! pa to je praktički dočekan termin!!! Dobrodošle nove curke!!!

----------


## kockica1

*siskice i valamala* iskrene cestitke na vasim curicama....uzivajte sad s njima

cure jeli mozda koju bolilo u podrucju desnog jajnika,mene zna strasna bol probosti u podrucju jajnika,osjecam kao da mi je nesto tesko ili kada me stegne nesto ostro,kao da vas noz probode,tupa,ali zabrinjavajuca bol.a uz to imam jako povecani bijeli iscjedak(bez mirisa) bili smo prije 7 dana na uzv i dr rekao sve uredu.trebam li imati brige ili je to samo prehlada.. inace nemam nikakvih smetnji i jos neosjecam pokrete bebe(mozda je rano) jer smo na 17tt.

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Šiškice* i *Vala*, čestitam na djevojčicama!

----------


## simicv

mene je jako bolio jajnik i jedan i drugi. Navodno jajnici prije stvaranja placente imaju njenu ulogu.
Beba lagano počne poslije 18tt sa "mjehurićima koji škakljaju". Ali to je laganini.

----------


## nety

Ja se nikad nisam brinula za ValuMalu jer je njena bebe od prvog dana borac i znala sam da bude sve ok  :Smile:  i jakoo jako mi je bilo drago kad sam cula prekrasnu vijest
Kockica mene ti stalno jajnici bole pikaju tesko mi je dugo sjediti jer mi bude dolje pritisak Tocno osjetim kad mi se maternica rasteze jer me po noci probudi onaj osjecaj laganog bola iznutra ko kad trebam menstruaciju dobiti

----------


## kockica1

jao ja sam se tako pripala jer nista me nije bolilo do sada,niti sam imala kakav osjecaj,kad ono sad bas u desnom jaka i ostra bol. vise kao bol od ovulacije pa jos jaca.
al kad cujem da je i vama malo mi je lakse,jer mislila sam ici ponovo u dr,pa neznam imam li razloga.valjda je to uredu.sad malo lezim i isto me povremeno zaboli.

----------


## Sumskovoce

siskice i valamala cestitam vama i VM, a djevojcicama zelim dug sretan zivot!!!

----------


## kockica1

*sumskovoce* malci su preslatki. slatki mali seceri.uzivaj u svemu s njima.sretno s vremenom i da stignes se odmoriti

----------


## nety

Kockice cekaj još malo bus vidla kaj bu te tek pocelo boliti mene noge po noci ko da sam maraton trcala Pa pritisak dolje nisko naprijed ..pa mali vjerovatno misli da je mjehur trampolin nemrem 2 sata zdrzat bez pisanja  :Smile: ...ali neka Sve su to slatke boli i slatke brige Meni nije cudno ..ima nas svakavih..nego mi je zao cura koje ne uzivaju u trudnoci i nesretne su same sa sobom Mene nis ne smeta ni kaj me boli ni kaj me pika ni kaj sam debela  :Smile:  ...samo neka moj mali decko bude ok nek se on meni rodi ziv i zdrav

----------


## kockica1

i ja nety tako razmisljam kao ti.nista me do sad stvarno nije pogadalo,naprotiv tako sam ponosna na svoj trbuscic na svoje kili i bas uzivam u trudnoci...aali ova ostra bol me prepala,mozda je i prehlada

----------


## kiki30

šiškice , valamala čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## kerolajn5

čestitke od srca vali i šiškici,i njihovim djevojčicama,čini mi se da curice prednjače :Smile:  nek su svi živi i zdravi..  iva mia ... još maloooo pa si ti na redu  :Smile:  leti vrijeme

----------


## Alcantra

Šiškice i ValaMala čestitke na curicama  :Very Happy:

----------


## lasta

Prekrasno :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Šiškice i Vala iskrene čestitke na curkama  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Franny

draga *Šiškice*, veelike čestitke i veelika dobrodošlica tvojoj predivnoj curici na ovaj svijet  :Very Happy: . pazite se, mazite, šnjofajte, uživajte ...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sezen

Šiškice i Vala čestitam od srca,nek su cure žive i zdrave!

Kockica1 ja sam danas 16+1 i cijeli dan imam užasno probadanje u lijevom jajniku što je isto kao i kod tebe prva jača bol koju sam osjetila otkad

sam trudna.sada mi je lakše kada vidim da su i druge cure imale slične bolove,ali svejedno ću to reći svom giniću sutra jer idem po uputnicu za

urinokulturu.

pozz svima i nadam se da će nas biti sve više na ovom podforumu :Smile:

----------


## sali

ValaMala iskrene čestitke na rođenju male princeze  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## hop

Čestitke šiškici i vali od srca!

----------


## nina70

*Šiškice*, čestitke od  :Heart:  i velika dobrodošlica maloj Dori. Baš lijepo ime  :Klap:

----------


## nina70

O tek sad vidim da je i *ValaMala* rodila curicu  :Klap: .  Čestitke od sveg srca na još jednoj princezici  :Very Happy:   Bravo hrabre cure!!!

----------


## alma_itd

*Siskice i ValaMala* cestitke od :Heart:  na malim princezama.

----------


## Darkica

Sad sam tek vidjela drugu sretnu novost! Vala je dočekala svoju princezu :Smile:  Draga *Vala*, iskrene čestitke tebi i tvom mužu na vašem smotuljku, a malom smotuljku velika pusa!

----------


## KLARA31

šiškice i ValaMala čestitke od  :Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

ValaMala čestitam i dobrodošlica maloj princezi!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sela

*Siskice i Valamala* cestitke na princezicama!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> čestitke od srca vali i šiškici,i njihovim djevojčicama,čini mi se da curice prednjače nek su svi živi i zdravi.. iva mia ... još maloooo pa si ti na redu  leti vrijeme


Sitno, sitno....još 20-ak dana ako dočekamo termin.. :Smile:

----------


## eva133

Čestitke Vali i Šiškici.

----------


## Strašna

Pridružujem se čestitkama Valamala i Šiškica  :Smile:  :Very Happy:

----------


## prag_mm

> Slažem se sa svime što je Frka napisala.
> 
> Ovaj forum i podforum imaju svoju svrhu, nitko ovdje nije iz zabave već iz silne potrebe da se razmijene iskustva i znanja, da djelotvorno  pomognemo jedne drugima. *Ovo nije facebook ni chat.* ovaj forum ne služi besmislenoj zabavi! 
> 
> Komunikaciji tipa "hi hi hi, ha ha ha", raznoraznim smiljuljenjima, iščuđavanjima, naklapanjima, nagađanjima, iznošenju netočnosti, pisanju da bez reda i smisla samo da se nešto našvlja-ovdje nema mjesta. 
> 
> Već smo nas više forumašica reagirale na ovakvo ponašanje korisnice i javno je upućivale na pravila i cilj postojanje ovog foruma. Ali čini mi se daod  nema nikakvog učinaka.
> 
> Zanimljivo je koliko jedna osoba može nanijeti štete kvaliteti i smislu ovog foruma. Nevjerojatno kako ne shvaća dobronamjerna upozorenja i kritike već se ponaša na način-svi ste vi u krivu koliko god vas ima, jedina ja sam ispravna i u pravu.
> Zato, mi koje možemo pomoći jedna drugoj na pravi način-činimo to, a postove onih koje ne znaju i ne žele komunicirati na uljuđen i  svrhovit način, naprosto zanemarimo.


Hm, evo citam i nemogu vjerovati!!!

Frka svaka ti cast!
 Iako  sam Mm od Prag ( starije forumasice to znaju) nemogu vjerovati na sta se svodi ovaj forum. Taj isti forum koji sam svakodnevno pratio zajedno sa svojom boljom polovico!!! Koji nam je toliko pomogao u svim  teskim situacijama (kojih je nazalost bilo jako puno)...sad se sveo na piskaranje svakakvih moram reci gluposti.

Stvarno mislim da je ovom forumu nanjeta velika steta u smislu kvalitete i cilja ovog foruma. zao mi je sto je izgubio "dusu" jer znam koliko je hrabrosti,informacija i pozitive donio ne samo mojoj boljoj polovici vec i meni.

----------


## prag_mm

Čestitke Vali i Šiškici.

----------


## Darkica

prag_mm, slažem se s tobom...kao i s tvojom boljom polovicom. Kada smo shvatila da nam nema druge doli MPO-a, odmag sam se bacila u istraživanje i svaki detalj prepričavala mužu, a neke smo stvari i zajedno čitali. Iako moj muž nije, kao ti, registriran na ovom forumu, ipak je upoznat sa svakodnevnim događanjima...pa zna kada koja od forumašica rodi, jel' cura ili dečko, ime, itd...Kada sam došla na ovaj forum i na ovaj podforum, dala sam si truda i cijelu sam temu detaljno pročitala, post po post...Vjerujem da smo sve uzdahnule kada smo trebale iščitati ovu temu i shvatile koliko ima stranica...ali, jedini način prikupljanja informacija je čitanje. Mnoog je tema, kako je rekla frka, o kojima se već pisalo i zaista nema smisla uvijek iznova ponavljati nešto zato jer se nekome ne iščitava cijela tema. Na taj se način samo podforum zatrpava informacija koje su već ovdje prisutne, a da ne spominjem da neki po meni nepotrebni i za ovu temu nebitni postovi samo otežavaju novim forumašicama (pa čak i starim, iskusnijim) snalaženje i pronalaženje njema bitnih i krucijalnih informacija. Bit ovoga podforuma, kao i cijeloga foruma jest da pruži informacije...osobno, na ovom sam forumu našla mnoštvo korisnih informacija koje su u mnogočemu olakšale MPO put. Tako da ne vidim ničega lošega niti tenzijama obojanoga u postovima frke, crvenkapice, andream, nina70, prag, Inesz - smatram da je u redu upozoriti s vremena na vrijeme na početni post podforumu koji iznosi što je bit i cilj ove teme. Ukoliko imate pitanje ili odgovor na pitanje neke od forumašica, dobro bi bilo istoj se javiti putem pp, jer na taj način možete fino komunicirati, razmjenjivati slike, mišljenja, itd, a da time ne zatrpate ovu temu. I opet svi sretni i zadovoljni. Zar ne? Tako barem ja radim...
Budući da izbjegavam uzrujavanje svake vrste, tako i na ovu temu navraćam, ali rjeđe komentiram...odnosno komentiram kada zaista imam nešto 'pametno' za reći...a postove koji mi, kako kaže andream, dižu tlak...jednostavno takve postove izbjegavam...nema smisla uzrujavati se :Smile: 
Svima trudnicama želim čim bezbrižniju i mirniju trudnoću...do najljepšega susreta :Smile:  te izražavam svoju skromnu želju da ovaj podforum opet postane jednako informativan kao što je bio kada sam i ja bila početnica u MPO vodama :Smile:

----------


## hop

Cure jel koja od vas koristi lactogyn vaginalete i jel vam pomognu, mene ko da malo pecka dole?

----------


## Sela

Pomognu u nekim slucajevima-meni jesu.Ali opet je bolje otici dru da pogleda stanje cistoce-mozda je candida u pitanju pa da ti savjetuje
nesto konkretnije,mozda Canesten.Ja unazad mjesec dana imam dosta problema sa peckanjem dublje u rodnici-nedjena mi je candida,ali nisam dobro
reagirala na Canesten pa sam po preporuci dr iz Praga koristila Globulus cum natrium tetraboricum,zelatinozne vaginalete antimikotik koje su mi najvise pomogle.
Ali..opet ali...poboljsanje je uglavnom kratkog vijeka i sve se vraca na staro,pecka i bolucka iznutra.Sad opet korisatim taj Globulus,medjutim,
nestalo mi ga,pa cu ga potraziti  u nasim ljekarnama.Sutra sam na kontroli kod svog dr,pa cu vidjeti sto ce on reci.Nikako ne bih zeljela da mi konstantne
upale naruse sadasnje dobro stanje ili ugroze trudnocu.
Mislim da su svemu krivi dnevni ulosci,ali zaista ne mogu bez njih.Raspitat cu se u ljekarama za platnene dnevne uloske.Da li ih beka od vas koristi?

----------


## inaa

šiškice i vala čestitam od srca

----------


## nina70

> Hm, evo citam i nemogu vjerovati!!!
> 
> Frka svaka ti cast!
>  Iako  sam Mm od Prag ( starije forumasice to znaju) nemogu vjerovati na sta se svodi ovaj forum. Taj isti forum koji sam svakodnevno pratio zajedno sa svojom boljom polovico!!! Koji nam je toliko pomogao u svim  teskim situacijama (kojih je nazalost bilo jako puno)...sad se sveo na piskaranje svakakvih moram reci gluposti.
> 
> Stvarno mislim da je ovom forumu nanjeta velika steta u smislu kvalitete i cilja ovog foruma. zao mi je sto je izgubio "dusu" jer znam koliko je hrabrosti,informacija i pozitive donio ne samo mojoj boljoj polovici vec i meni.


Baš mi je drago da je i jedan muškarac iznio svoje viđenje o padu kvalitete ovog PDF-a. Možda će se njegovo mišljenje uvažiti kad se već ne uvažava od nas "kokoški koje samo kokodačemo"

----------


## Šiškica

Cure moje sad ste me rasplakale..  :Zaljubljen:  Hvala vam na čestitkama  :Yes:

----------


## Darkica

> Baš mi je drago da je i jedan muškarac iznio svoje viđenje o padu kvalitete ovog PDF-a. Možda će se njegovo mišljenje uvažiti kad se već ne uvažava od nas "kokoški koje samo kokodačemo"


Ma nismo valjda kokoške...samo pokušavamo upozoriti na pravila podforuma koja ga čine kvalitetnim i informativnim...  :Smile:

----------


## Darkica

> Pomognu u nekim slucajevima-meni jesu.Ali opet je bolje otici dru da pogleda stanje cistoce-mozda je candida u pitanju pa da ti savjetuje
> nesto konkretnije,mozda Canesten.Ja unazad mjesec dana imam dosta problema sa peckanjem dublje u rodnici-nedjena mi je candida,ali nisam dobro
> reagirala na Canesten pa sam po preporuci dr iz Praga koristila Globulus cum natrium tetraboricum,zelatinozne vaginalete antimikotik koje su mi najvise pomogle.
> Ali..opet ali...poboljsanje je uglavnom kratkog vijeka i sve se vraca na staro,pecka i bolucka iznutra.Sad opet korisatim taj Globulus,medjutim,
> nestalo mi ga,pa cu ga potraziti  u nasim ljekarnama.Sutra sam na kontroli kod svog dr,pa cu vidjeti sto ce on reci.Nikako ne bih zeljela da mi konstantne
> upale naruse sadasnje dobro stanje ili ugroze trudnocu.
> Mislim da su svemu krivi dnevni ulosci,ali zaista ne mogu bez njih.Raspitat cu se u ljekarama za platnene dnevne uloske.Da li ih beka od vas koristi?


Umjesto onih malenih dnevnih, probaj koristiti Vir 80, jer su vatirani ili najobičniju sterilnu ili nesterilnu gazu...zaista funkcionira i jedno i drugo :Smile:

----------


## Sela

Vidis,nisam se sjetila na gazu-bas dobar savjet,hvala ti.

----------


## simicv

Danas bijah u Petrovoj i po vašem nahođenju, uz pretrage koje sam obavila, doktor nije ništa drugo trebao. Tako da se ne svađate, već lijepo savjetujete, da i nama i liječnicima bude lakše.
Još nisam otvorena, iako se to nadzire zbog moje konizacije, držite mi fige da izdržim bez serklaže. Biti ću dobra i mirna(moš misliti)!

----------


## Mojca

Vala, Šiškice, od srca čestitam...  :Heart:  heart:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Šiškice i Valamala, čestitke od srca


Cure drage, čestitam vam od srca. 
Princezama želim dobrodošlicu!!!

----------


## eva133

*MASLINA* isprazni pp.

----------


## KLARA31

a šiškice i meni zasuze oči kada čitam da ste rodile  :Very Happy: 

samo čekam kad ću ja takvu vijest napisat  :Smile: 

imaju ulošci dnevni od pamuka,čistoga pamuka a tanki kao ovi uobičajeni,ali su jako skupi,tipa 10kom 20-30kn,ne znam zaboravila sam jer sam otpisala to.

----------


## danas

*Siskice i Valamala* cestitam vam od srca

----------


## alma_itd

Ja se ponovo mucim sa kontakcijama.Normalne su u ovom stadiju trudnoce(35+1),ali kod mene su apsolutno nepozeljene.Juce su mi 2 puta dali Adalat jer je zapis na CTG licio na seizmoloski izvjestaj :Laughing:  i naravno od tog silnog maltretiranja maternice sa kontrakcijama opet sam jutros u pola 4 imala obilno krvarenje.Toliko mi je to vise sve naporno,ne kontrakcije,ni krvarenje nego onaj osjecaj svaki put hoce li stati na vrijeme ili cu ipak morati roditi.Znam da vise nema opasnosti za bebu i ako se sad rodi ali ja sam taj 37tt sebi zacrtala kao cilj i ovaj zadnji mjesec dana samo za to zivim.Postala sam opsjednuta.Ko god mi kaze,ma hajde sta ako te i sad porode,nije opasno,to me toliko iznervira da bih mu najradije skocila u facu.Sa jednom rodicom sam se posvadjala samo zato sto je rekla da bi bas bilo super da se beba rodi 02.02. pa da zajedno slave rodjendan,a meni je to PRERANO jer je 35tt :Evil or Very Mad:  Svoje ponasanje pravdam hormonima,stresom koji od 28tt prolazim,znam da niko ne misli nista lose,ali ne zelim bas da izgledam kao pit bul :Sad:  a opet ne mogu si pomoci :Nope:

----------


## Sela

Draga Alma, moze te se razumijeti,ali u neke stvari se jednostavno ne mozes umijesati,ne mozes si ti zacrtati i odluciti kad ce beba
doci na ovaj svijet.Zaista je dosta mucis,a koliko znam kontrakcijama se izmuci i beba.Nemoj se ljutiti na svoju rodjakinju,svjesna si i sama
da te htjela utjesiti i raspoloziti...U svakom slucaju razumijem te i nadam se da ce ova tvoja prica zavrsiti najbolje za tebe i bebu!

----------


## Lua

Šiškice i Valamala iskrene čestitke  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Mi smo danas obavili pregled, imamo već 3,500 kg, ali i nešto proteina u urinu, iako je tlak OK. Zatvorena kao i prošli put, eh neće to tako skoro imam osjećaj...
Alma, ~~~~~~~~ da što duže izdržite i vi.

----------


## Darkica

3 500...super! A i tlak je pod kontrolom :Smile:  Koliko još, andream?

----------


## andream

> 3 500...super! A i tlak je pod kontrolom Koliko još, andream?


a evo potpis kaže još 3 tjedna. iako, sad ću češće na kontrole, sljedeća mi već u ponedjeljak.

----------


## nina70

I mi obavili pregled. Bebač je težak 1320 g (poduplao se u zadnja 4 tjedna) a ja dobila 1,5 kg. Uglavnom sve super samo mu je AC malo manji pa moramo ponoviti uzv za 2 tjedna.

*Andream* bebica ti fino papa  :Smile:  Još malo pa si nam i ti na redu za porod!

----------


## tika08

Drage moje evo  da vam javim da sam 21.01.rodila našeg malog anđela Petra :Smile: .Želim svima reći jedno veliko hvala na svemu.Velika pusa svima!

----------


## nina70

*Tika* iskrene čestitke i velika dobrodošlica malom Petru  :Klap:

----------


## alma_itd

*Tika* cestitam od :Heart:

----------


## Sela

Cestitke novoj mami *Tiki*  i njenom sincicu!!!!Bas vas je puno novih mladih mama!!!!Bravo!!!! :Very Happy: 
Ja takodjer sa pregleda.Muci me(ali ne doktora)kilaza koju dobivam.Svaka jednomjesecna kontrola+3 kg vise.
Ako se tako nastavi,majko mila!! :Shock: 
Sad sam tek 22.tjedna.Pocela sa 63kg,pa je kilaza pala zbog mucnina i danas-69(u odjeci 70)!!!!!
Ne cini mi se da jedem puno a ni nezdravo,pa zasto????Dosta mirujem pa se kile taloze,ali zaista ne bih zeljela docekati
porod sa 20 kg vise...ufff.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Drage moje evo da vam javim da sam 21.01.rodila našeg malog anđela Petra.Želim svima reći jedno veliko hvala na svemu.Velika pusa svima!


Čestitam!

*Sela*, ja sam u trudnoći dobila 20 kg. Iz bolnice sam izašla sa 11 kg manje. Imam još 9 kg viška koje trebam skinuti. Nije tak strašno.

----------


## đurđa76

> Cestitke novoj mami *Tiki*  i njenom sincicu!!!!Bas vas je puno novih mladih mama!!!!Bravo!!!!
> Ja takodjer sa pregleda.Muci me(ali ne doktora)kilaza koju dobivam.Svaka jednomjesecna kontrola+3 kg vise.
> Ako se tako nastavi,majko mila!!
> Sad sam tek 22.tjedna.Pocela sa 63kg,pa je kilaza pala zbog mucnina i danas-69(u odjeci 70)!!!!!
> Ne cini mi se da jedem puno a ni nezdravo,pa zasto????Dosta mirujem pa se kile taloze,ali zaista ne bih zeljela docekati
> porod sa 20 kg vise...ufff.


Sela draga,kilice nek ti budu najmanji problem,bitno da je ostalo ok!!!!

----------


## prag

tika čestitke!!! uživaj s sinčićem!

----------


## Darkica

*tika*, čestitam na sinčiću!

----------


## kockica1

*tiki* iskrene cestitke tebi i tm na malome Petru!!!
*sela* i meni je tako s kilima kao tebi.jedem skroz zdravo i prirodno,ali odmaranje i mirovanje samo ljepe kile...a moj dr.me je stavio na djetu vikao me za 3 kg,ali kad se ljepe pa nikako nemogu manje!!! a rjesit cemo ih kad rodimo bitno da je s bebama sve ok

----------


## eva133

Pitanje za cure s blizancima, koliko ste se debljale u trudnoći. Ja sam sad u 13.tjednu i dobila sam 4 kile. Stalno jedem jer mi je loše ako se suzdržavam.

----------


## Inesz

*Eva*, ja imam jednu bebu, ali sam isto imala takvo iskustvo u početku trudnoće-jela sam svako dva sata jer sam osjećala jaku glad i imala neodgodivu potrebu jesti. takvo stanje mi je trajalo negdje do 16 tt. 
do 17. tt bila sam na +6 kg, u 25 tt. na + 10 kg a sad u  33. tt. sam na +12 kg. profa kaže da je to u redu.
smanjenjem apetita postepeno mi se smanjivao i porast težine a beba dobro napreduje. 
ti imaš blizance, ove 4 kile nisu za zabrinutost, normalno je to.  :Smile:  kvaliteno  jedi  više manjih obroka kroz dan i sve će biti u redu!  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

Poz cure,ne bih htjela da me krivo shvatite il da tema ode u krivom smjeru,ali u prvi mah sam se zabrinula.Nisam nikad bila neki weight control
freak,ali sam drzala do solidne statue(s obz da mi je mama cijeli zivot gojazna) te kad sam stavila racunicu na papir...
od 13.og tjedna dobila sam 9 kg,sto znaci svaki tjedan trudnoce do sad 1 kila po prosjeku!!!!!U 13om tjednu sam sa 63 od pocetka pala na oko 60 kg
jer sam trpjela mucnine i bila dehidrirala periodicki..I da sad to nije zabrinjavajuce-je.Ali dr se nije oko toga zanimao jer ovako,vizualno ne izgledam
uopce predebelo,niti mi je trbuh velik...ne znam gdje su se natrpale te kile.Pokusat cu se obratit na neki od pdfova koji se time bave..
mozd sam ipak radila nesto krivo(slatko,slatko,daj mi slatko..)

----------


## sweety

*Sela*, jesi radila ogtt test?

----------


## KLARA31

Jučer bila na uzv,moja curica već ima 2kg! Kaže gin. da je to u redu. Sve je u redu. Opet je bila mirna i skroz rukicama pokrila lice. Ja dobila 1 kilo,koliko i beba u ovih 4tjedna.

----------


## Inesz

Mi smo prekjučer bili na UZ, koji za našeg sina - :Smile:  na kraju 32. tt kaže da ima 2035 grama. Profa kaže da je taman, ni mršav, ni bucmast.  :Smile:

----------


## kordica

ev da se i ja javim na brzinu, bila sam tjedan dana u bolnici, sve je još uvijek super tak da sam sad doma na mirovanju. 20.2. idem nazad i ostajem do kraja. bebice su super i sve su oko pola kile teške, doktori su zadovoljni. nemam vremena čitat zaostatke, nadam se da je sa svima sve ok i da će tak ostat

----------


## bugaboo

Šiškice, Vala, Tika cestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

> *Sela*, jesi radila ogtt test?


U ovoj trudnoci nisam,nakon misseda u 2010.jesam i bio je ok.
Jooj,nisam vam rekla,moj bebo ima vec skoro 550g-prosto mi je tesko to zamisliti!! :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## inaa

hej cure moje,je se baš lijepo oslobodila strahova. Za onaj sluzavi iscjedak dr kaže da je u redu u ovim tjednima, oko bebe se stvera neki sluzavi omotač koji je štiti od infekcija,a on se obnavlja,pa eto za slučaj da još netko ima neka se ne brine,bitno je da je uglavnom žućkasto bijel.

 I da se vratim na strahove,ja danas zaspaala u dnevnom jedan satak,a valjda susjeda ispod mene čistila kiselinom ili domestosom,pa je vjerovatno kroz odvod miris došao do mog dnevnog kada sam se probudila čula sam smrad.Valjda mi tolika količina ne može naštetiti bebaču? :Mad:

----------


## simicv

Ina ne preteruj!

Ja nosim blizance. Do 17 tt udebljala sam se 5kg, a sada u 20+4 imam još 4kg više što znači 9kg. Ne znam koliko su bebe teške, ali imaju svaka blizu pola kile, zajedno kg, plus posteljica itd...nakupi se.Širim se u leđima, zdravo jedem, nemam neke potrebe za velikim količinama hrane, ali dobiva se na težini. Plaši me celulit, jer je valjda lošija cirkulacija u nogama, zbog pritiska na prepone, no ostalo izgleda trudnički. Izobličeno, velike cicke, trbuh, guza malo čudna.
U Petrovoj sam vidjela Anu Kuhanec, instruktoricu s-faktora, ne razlikuje se ni ona od ostalih trudnica. Sve smo guzate, sisate i trbušaste!

----------


## inaa

*simicv*,znam, hvala ,ali ponekad stvarno ne mogu si pomoći :Laughing:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ježić

> Šiškice, Vala, Tika cestitam od srca


Potpis na ovo! Bravo cure!

Svima pozdrav :Bye:

----------


## tina2701

Šiškice, Valamala, Tika iskrene čestitke  :Heart:

----------


## Sela

Cure,koliko je rizicno nositi jako nisko u 23.tj-trbuh mi ne ide preko pupka(osim kad pojedem)vec se jako vijesi iznad pubicne zone?

----------


## alma_itd

*Sela* mislim da se ne trebas zabrinjavati.Kako trudnoca bude napredovala tako ce se i maternica siriti i podizati iznad pupka.A mislim da to malo i individualno.Pored mene u bolnici lezi jedna kineskinja kojoj je ovo druga trudnoca 28tt a stomak otprilike u visini pupka.

----------


## Sela

Hvala *Alma*!

----------


## hop

Cure ja sam u 26tt i mući me sada već malo i čudno mi jer ja ne mogu jesti, nemam ja ni mučnine ni gadljivost, al ja nemam apetit, ja ne mogu ni jesti ni upola koliko sam npr jela prije trudnoće,ja se jedva natjeram dvaput nešt malo jest par puta stavit u usta na dan u ta dva puta jer jednostavno nejde u mene hrana, neznam jel to zabrinjavajuće, a Bože sačuvaj da imam neke želej i tak, ma ništ.
Nisam povračaka u trudnoći, jedino na početku ta gadljivost na hranu i ne apetiti koji je i ostao, jednostavno nisam gladna, ne mogu ni jest koliko sam jela prije trudnoće ni toliko ne mogu.
Onak mučim se sa voćem i vočnim jogurtima, jer tak mi teško i žao što nema apetiti i što ne jedem normalno.

----------


## andream

Cure čitam i mislim da su to sve slatke brige s trbuhom, pupkom, apetitom... ma sve će to doći na svoje, glavno da je sve drugo OK. Mene recimo muči veliki pad imuniteta, dobila sam konjuktivitis u oba oka, opet sam zbog upale grla na antibioticima, to su možda već i veći problemi ali ne brinem, glavno da je sve s bebicom OK, ja ću nekako sve to i pretrpjeti.
Kordice, lijepe vijesti, neka samo tako nastavi biti sve u redu, svakako je dobro da ste drugi dio trudnoće u bolnici pod nadzorom.

----------


## nata

*šiškice i vala* - čestitam od srca! 
Sada uživajte sa svojim malim dugoočekivanim mirišljavim smotuljcima!  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## alma_itd

Evo i mene sa UZ.Bebo je prema procjenama 3400gr. ja sa danas 35+3.Iako ja zelim da docekam 37tt i carski,moj dr. misli da necu uspjeti i da cu morati roditi ranije jer svaki dan imam kontrakcije a prilicno cesto i jaca krvarenja,koja su do sada na srecu prestajala,ali dr. ocekuje uskoro opasnije krvarenje koje ce vjerovatno onda biti i presudno da idem odmah na carski.Dr se zeza da je najbolje da mi ne daju nista vise da jedem jer cu roditi nedonosce sa 4 kg :Laughing:

----------


## simicv

Kod blizanaca je slično kao i kod tebe Alma. Trebaju dobivati na kilaži, ali pred kraj (rađaju se oko 38 tt) nije poželjno da rastu. Tlak u utrobi raste, bole donji dijelovi i žena jako otežano diše.Još davno prije, u moje doba, vraćali su sve oplođene embrije. Hvatalo se po tri četiri, i onda su krenule komplikacije sa trudnoćom.

----------


## KLARA31

alma nasmija me  :Smile:  poslušaj doktora,a i ti koliko krvariš nije dobro, nemoj se bojat carskoga,hrabro i sretno!!!

----------


## KLARA31

Sela ako gin kaže da je sve ok onda i je,recimo ja bi se mogla brinuti jer imam stomak samo poviše pupka,cili nekako visoko,ono ispod kao da je mala trudnoća a ne 7mj,a zapravo imam ogromni stomak i cili je nekako samo napred,al to objašnjavam time šta mi je cila beba gore,dolje joj samo glava,guza joj stalno poviše pupka i smješno mi kad mrda s njom pa mi iskoči kao lopta teniska koja šeće amo tamo. Vječito je sa glavom prema dole.

----------


## prag

joj cure moje, u Splitu snijeg ne prestaje padati od sinoć i opći je kolaps prometa. Pravo me je trta da mala ne urani i da mi ne počnu trudovi po ovoj mećavi jer ne znam kako bi došli do bolnice.

----------


## alma_itd

Mojoj cimerki koja je primljena u srijedu zbog visokog pritiska u 28tt su danas dijagnosticirali HELLP sindrom. Odlucili su da je posalju u Univerzitetsku bolnicu koja ima savremeni neonatoloski centar jer bi je svaki dan mogli poroditi,a onda su je bukvalno morali vezati na nosila i odvuci jer je ona odlucila da ide kuci posto ima tek otvoreni restoran i ima puno posla.Ostala sam u soku :Shock:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*prag*, nadam se da Marija neće požuriti dok se snijeg ne otopi!

----------


## mirna26

Tika i Valamala iskrene čestitke sa malim zakašnjenjem :Zaljubljen: 

Beti..opet ti je inbox krcat draga :Grin:  :Yes:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> joj cure moje, u Splitu snijeg ne prestaje padati od sinoć i opći je kolaps prometa. Pravo me je trta da mala ne urani i da mi ne počnu trudovi po ovoj mećavi jer ne znam kako bi došli do bolnice.


Mila moja ajd nek te tjesi da ja moram proći oko 200-ak km do zg...da bih došla roditi...drži palceve da me ne uhvati do pon/uto...kad ću biti u zg  :Undecided:

----------


## nety

Ja sam jucer bila u petrovoj ostavili me preko noci jer su mi radili GUK profil i nije tako strasno je poviseni secer ali prolazim samo s dijetom a s obzirom da sam vec mj dana na njoj vec sam se navikla da sma nekad gladna  :Smile: 
Radili su mi i test senzibilizacije kao da je to zbog toga sto sam Bneg krvna grupa ..iako meni nije bas najjasnije sta to tocno je  ali nisam zabrinuta jer je sve ok Razveselilo me sto su mi u jutarnjoj viziti stavili aparat na trbuh da se cuje srce to mi je bas bilo super i bas sam bila sretna da je moj misic mali ziv i zdrav i odmah mi je sve drugo nebitno jedino cekam još nalaz urinokulture a to fakat neznam kako ce biti ..em sma dobila malu casicu pa nikak nisam mogla naciljati em sam primila cep s unutrasnje strane em od ciste muke jedva pustila malo ..nije to ko kad si ti doma pa ti to komotno u svom domu sve napravis Ali ok ako nebude dobar traziti cu dr da ponovimo ali ovaj put nosim od doma Tako sma zadnji put i sve bilo ok
I s obzirom da je sve ok odmah sam se nagradila s malim napolitankama za dijabeticare i s gustom pojela kockicu za uzinu Prvi slatkis u mj dana  :Cool:

----------


## crvenkapica77

nije me bilo 6 dana i vidim lijepe vijesti 
cestitke Vali, Siskici i Tiki !!  :Smile: 


vidim da je tikica izgubila mrvu  :Sad:  uzas
a ja sam isto imala problema Boze sacuvaj, u nedjelju ujutro sam obilno prokrvarila tada tocno 12tt
zavrsila u bolnici , danas dosla doma, kad nisam umrla od straha za svoju mrvu, sve je u redu hdB...krvarenje je stalo u nedjelju navecer onda samo iscjedak smeđi , juce i danas nista, u biti 2x dnevno smeđa sluz kad se obrisem
hematom nemam , kaze dr. vjerojatno krvarenje nastalo od stvaranje posteljice 
jel tko cuo tako sto , jel bude sve ok kasnije, na googlu nisam nasla nista sl.


vidim raspravljalo se jos o onome sto sam pisala u svom zadnjem postu, znaci nisam jedina takvog misljenja...

----------


## prag

> Mila moja ajd nek te tjesi da ja moram proći oko 200-ak km do zg...da bih došla roditi...drži palceve da me ne uhvati do pon/uto...kad ću biti u zg


aj jaj držim fige draga! ti želiš roditi u Zg ili baš nema rodilište bliže?

----------


## simicv

Za krvarenje znam više manje da nastaje zbog hematoma. Zbog njega sam preležala I tromjesečje. A posteljica može biti uzrok, valjda.
Žao mi je što imate krvarenja i što proživljavate stresove zbog toga.
Prag, držim ti fige, ali ti si tu negdje. Kod mog dragog u Hercegovini 30 cm. Dobro da sam svekrvi kupila čizmice prije 2g kada mi je u štiklama došla u zg.
Ja sam goranka po starom pa mi ovo paše...da je ljeto i vrućine riknula bih (bez obzira što imam pola južnjačke krvi). Ja bih mogla u kratkim rukavima van kako grijem.
Jednu večer je muški dio priče poludio od hladnoće, tresao se ko prut u krevetu. Kada ga je termo peć mama +2 zgrabila otopio se ko onaj mravoklop u crtiću.
Od tada me zove MEDO. Trebam mijenjati nick!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> aj jaj držim fige draga! ti želiš roditi u Zg ili baš nema rodilište bliže?


Želim, jako!!! Tamo se osjećam sigurno... :Smile:

----------


## prag

simiscv, ma nije mene strah hladnoće i zimogriznosti već ovog prometnog kolapsa koji vlada splitom..znam da je vama u zagrebu teško predočiti to, vi ste navikli na snijeg i ceste se redovito čiste a ovdje u nas jedan snijeg i opći kolaps..danas nije radio ni javni prijevoz. auto ispred zgrade je toliko zatrpao snijeg da je muž lopatom čistio bar uru ali problem je što je toliko nanijelo od zgrade do glavne prometnice da sad treba krenuti ne znam bi li uspijeli..srećom moji žive odmah do nas stan pa je tata na svoje auto koje je bliže prometnici stavio lance..pa ako ne daj Bože mala odluči krenuti na put valjda će jedno auto upaliti..a ja sve imam osjećaj da će prije termina, nekako mi se i stomak spustio dosta niže a to kažu da je pred porod tipično.. :Smile:

----------


## prag

> nije me bilo 6 dana i vidim lijepe vijesti 
> cestitke Vali, Siskici i Tiki !! 
> 
> 
> vidim da je tikica izgubila mrvu  uzas
> a ja sam isto imala problema Boze sacuvaj, u nedjelju ujutro sam obilno prokrvarila tada tocno 12tt
> zavrsila u bolnici , danas dosla doma, kad nisam umrla od straha za svoju mrvu, sve je u redu hdB...krvarenje je stalo u nedjelju navecer onda samo iscjedak smeđi , juce i danas nista, u biti 2x dnevno smeđa sluz kad se obrisem
> hematom nemam , kaze dr. vjerojatno krvarenje nastalo od stvaranje posteljice 
> jel tko cuo tako sto , jel bude sve ok kasnije, na googlu nisam nasla nista sl.
> ...


ja sam na početku trudnoće imala krvarenja u 2 navrata, drugi put je teklo krvi kao pravi menzes, ugrušci, mislila sam kraj...ali hvala Bogu na uzv je malena bila ok, nisam imala vidljivih hematoma iako su rekli da je hematom u pitanju..
uglavnom, znam što si prošla, sve smo se prepale koje smo to prošle ali evo koliko pratim forum ispalo je to dosta česta pojava na početku trudnoće i bez velikog rizika tj svima je ok završilo pa će tako i tebi. no sikiriki!

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam se dogovorila sa dr. da idemo na carski 10.02. Tad cu biti 36+3,ako naravno ne prokrvarim jako do tada pa da moram na hitan carski.Ne smijem vise da rizikujem.Sinoc sam imala jake i ceste kontrakcije,na srecu smirile su se nakon lijekova ali sam opet morala popiti tabletu cim sam oci otvorila jer su ponovo pocele kontrakcije.

----------


## simicv

Ipak će almino dijete izgleda biti rođeno 37tt. Po meni tijelo se već priviklo na probleme, pa ne vidim razloga da ne doguraš do 10.2.

Prag, moj stari i mama su po snijegu iz Slunja autobusom krenuli za Petrovu bolnicu kada su trudovi počeli (buraz se tada rodio).
Nisi otvorena pa ne treba paničariti ako beba krene. Pa uvijek postoji opcija hitne, oni imaju prednost u prometu. Samo laganini.
Joj, ja bih sada pješice za Petrovu da mi je pred termin, samo da ne moram čekati još 4mj. Cerviks drži ali već je na 27mm

----------


## Sela

Moj cerviks 4,06cm to je dobro zar ne?Za sad je beba nisko,ali mogao bi kao takav jos dugo posluziti  :Laughing:

----------


## andream

Meni je cerviks i prije dva tjedna i sad u srijedu cijelo vrijeme na 4 T, doktor ništa ne komentira posebno osim da sam "zatvorena" pa pretpostavljam da je to u redu. Sad kad gledam ovo vrijeme vani, i ja se nadam da će još duže vrijeme tako poslužiti, bar do termina  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

sto  znate o   pupcanoj kili na  pupku ? 
meni je  na uzv  dr.  vidjela  i  kaze  mora nestat   do 14tt  ,  ne kuzim  jel to normalno   da se vidi u 12tt?
googlala  sam ali   nisam nasla  nista

----------


## prag

andream ja, ti i IvaMia smo sljedeće..samo meni je cerviks bio na zadnjem pregledu F= _x_/_3 cerviks_ malo skračen, smekšan, za prst prohodan do ovoja i glavice.a i stomak mi se znatno spustio pa zato mislim da neću izdržati do 19.2. 
ovo za snijeg nije da trtarim, ali tko nije iz splita ne može zamisliti stanje ovdje..sinoć je padala kiša i onda je to poledilo..muž i tata stružu led s auta, lopatama otkopavaju prilaze do ceste isl. ma ima hitna naravno da me nije strah ali isto bi mi bilo draže da nema tog faktora kad krenu trudovi: :Wink: )
 ali što kaže simicv kad su njeni stigli iz Slunja na vrijeme ovo stanje je dječiji kašalj  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

ma naravno prag samo splićani razume šta je to kad snig padne u Splitu,izvanredno stanje  :Smile: 

joj cure sitno brojite  :Very Happy:

----------


## KLARA31

crvenkapice prvi put čujem za to,a da ti kada se smiri ovo nevrime da ti duša bude na mistu odeš na uzv u cito, oni su najstručniji sa najboljom opremom, to znaš i sama, ovi soc. gin. znaju lupetat svašta,kao i moja s.gin. dok sam samo jajnike pregledavala u nje

----------


## ValaMala

Drage moje curke, vidim da je nety javila nasu lijepu vijest i hvala vam svima na cestitkama! Nakon 2 mjeseca bolnice, sveukupno 4 u ovoj trudnoci, puno puno brige, komplikacija, strahovanja... rodila sam u 37+4 savrsenu malenu djevojcicu. 

Nasa pikulica se rodila s 2350g i 44cm, 24.1., zdrava i predivna. Volimo se i mazimo, a ona je jedno zadivljujuce maleno cudasce, zilavica i pravi borac. Sva je smjehuljica, totalno kuzi moj glas i muzev, odmah bi se mazila. S 10 dana vec ima duga razdoblja njezne budnosti kada samo gleda okicama okolo, istrazuje moje lice i mase rukicama i nogicama. Ponekad je gledam i ne mogu povjerovati da sam je nosila pod srcem, toliko beskrajno zeljenu. Malena je, malena, malena, a vec je postala cijeli moj svijet. Cure moje, ja sam mama. Moje narucje vise nikada nece biti prazno.

Sve vas grlim i hvala vam na svim molitvama. Ne mozete ni zamisliti kroz sto sam sve prosla i cvrsto vjerujem da su vase lijepe misli i molitve puno pomogle. Velike cestitke svim novim mamama, mojim dragim terminusama i puno srece svim trudnicama i onima koje ceznu to postati! 

Vole vas i pozdravljaju mala vesela Pikulica i njena mama

----------


## prag

draga Vala
evo čitam tvoj post i plačem od dragosti! nemaš pojma kako mi je drago da je tvoja priča dobila happy end i da sad grliš svoju malu princezicu! nisam ni sumnjala da ćete vas dvije uspijeti, borci ste obje! svaka čast! sad uživajte u svakom trenutku jer ste zaslužile, trnjem do zvijezda ste došle! 
puno puno poljubaca od mene i mog muža!!!

----------


## Mojca

Vala, užitak te je čitati...  :Heart:  
Još jednom čestitam na predivnom malom biću, želim vam bezbroj lijepih trenutaka, da svi budu protkani nježnošću i ljubavlju. Pusa Pikulici!

----------


## frka

bravo, Vala!!! eto ipak je skoro pa termin  :Klap:  

čestitke od srca na mrvici  :Heart: ! mazite se i uživajte!!!

----------


## lasta

Vala baš lijepo te ponovo vidjeti ovdje. Čestitke i maloj Pikulici puno poljubaca

----------


## KLARA31

joj mama od male Pikulice suze si mi natjerala na oci,bas mi je drago da je sve super i da si se javila  :Kiss:

----------


## matahari

Vala, Prag je sve rekla!  :Heart: 




> draga Vala
> evo čitam tvoj post i plačem od dragosti! nemaš pojma kako mi je drago da je tvoja priča dobila happy end i da sad grliš svoju malu princezicu! nisam ni sumnjala da ćete vas dvije uspijeti, borci ste obje! svaka čast! sad uživajte u svakom trenutku jer ste zaslužile, trnjem do zvijezda ste došle! 
> puno puno poljubaca od mene i mog muža!!!

----------


## simicv

Valamala čestitke!

Prag zezam te da prestaneš brinuti i da se skuliraš. Važno je da ne nastane panika. Znam po sebi. Imala sam ovaj tjedan gadan stres i to utječe na cerviks. I na otvaranje. Sada pogotovo moraš okrenuti sve na užitak u trudnoći. Meni pomogne gledati robicu za bebe. Jako mi je smiješna, i na internetu i uživo. Ima puno klipova sa klincima i bedastoćama. To si pogledaj.
Inače gorani zimski ugođaj koriste za druženja, pečenje palačinki, kartanje, malecke tulume. Snijeg zna zamesti da se ne može van iz kuće. Većina namirnica se preventivno drži u ostavama i koristi upravo u vrijeme nepogoda. I sam pojam majke (tako je i kod crnogoraca) vezan je uz održavanje vatre u kući. Majka je ona koja sjedi uz ognjište i održava vatru. Drugim riječima, muškarci su ti koji moraju brinuti o dolasku u bolnicu. Ti, po starinski, sjedi doma i sanjaj o bebici!
Uf što sam pametna :Wink:

----------


## Sumskovoce

simicv super si to napisala, prag draga mazi busu i odmaraj sebe i Mariju, ona ce pricekat da se snijeg otopi. Vala bas me dirnuo tvoj post, kad primis u narucje svoju bebu nikad nista nije kao prije, ta ljubav je najljepsi osjecaj na svijetu. Uzivajte!

----------


## kiki30

valamala,predivno!! uživajte u svojoj sreći,zaslužili ste ... čestitam!

----------


## Darkica

Pusa Pikulici!  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

*Valamala* tvoj bi post i led otopio.Sretno! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Snekica

Valamala, čestitam ti na tvojoj Pikulici, mazite se i pazite i još više volite do besvjesti (ok, malo pretjerujem?!)!  :Heart:

----------


## simicv

Šumskovoće, kako je sa bebama? Snalaziš li se sama, ili imaš pomoć? Spavaš li? Često pratim tvoje postove i "učim". Vidim da si imala i carski.                     
Boli li te rana, ili si pokretna? Jako me zanima dosta detalja, a posebno vezano za trbuh i pokretljivost. Kada "aktivnosti postaju otežane? Sada sam 21tt, ali trbuh je malo nezgrapan, zamaram se i pod zadnje me je uhvatila žgaravica ponovno. 
Znam da je posla oko klinaca, ali ako uhvatiš vremena napiši koji redak.

----------


## Sela

*Simicv* sigurno si vec i sama dosta toga izgooglala,meni se ovaj forum cini ok -blizanci.forumn.net/forum :Smile:

----------


## frka

> Šumskovoće, kako je sa bebama? Snalaziš li se sama, ili imaš pomoć? Spavaš li? Često pratim tvoje postove i "učim". Vidim da si imala i carski. 
> Boli li te rana, ili si pokretna? Jako me zanima dosta detalja, a posebno vezano za trbuh i pokretljivost. Kada "aktivnosti postaju otežane? Sada sam 21tt, ali trbuh je malo nezgrapan, zamaram se i pod zadnje me je uhvatila žgaravica ponovno. 
> Znam da je posla oko klinaca, ali ako uhvatiš vremena napiši koji redak.


simicv, ne znam znaš li da je malo niže na forumu pdf Blizanci, trojke,... evo link http://forum.roda.hr/forums/78-Blizanci-trojke-četvorke...

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Vala* i *Pikulica*, čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## prag

cure znam da je off topic ali evo ja upravo bjesna nakon što sam otvorila svoj mail box moram vam ovo ispričati...
dakle, ova nova građanska inicijativa '' i ja sam embrij '' mi šalje 2 e -maila ( ne znam samo odakle im moj e-mail) u kojima me poziva da ih podržim, pišem ministru, vladi itd protiv novog zakona..ma našli su crkvu gdje će se Bogu moliti..
Dakle pišu sljedeće:
*PODRŽITE I ŠALJITE DALJE!*
*Građanska inicijativa „I ja sam bio embrij“ – 2. faza*

Poštovani,
*MI NISMO SPAMOVI, NEGO GRAĐANI KOJI BRANIMO LJUDSKA PRAVA EMBRIJA (NOVOG ČOVJEKA)!* *Prvo* - hvala svima koji ste se do sada uključili u ovu akciju. *Drugo*-  pozivamo vas da se uključite u novu protestnu e-mail peticiju  predsjedniku Hrvatske Vlade, kao odgovor na neprimjerene izjave ministra  zdravlja Rajka Ostojića o početku ljudskog života i izjave predsjednika  Vlade Zorana Milanovića da preko 1500 mailova zabrinutih građana nije  ništa drugo nego „mali spamovi“. 
*Kako?* 
1. Pročitajte niže navedeno pismo za predsjednika hrvatske Vlade g. Zorana Milanovića. 

2.  Ako se slažete sa sadržajem, onda copy/ kopirajte sadržaj i paste/  zalijepite na vaš osobni e-mail račun. Na dnu pisma navedite vaše ime i  prezime. Upišite ove adrese u 'to:' predsjednik@vlada.hr ; zoran.milanovic@vlada.hr ,  a u cc: embrij@vigilare.org (kako bismo mogli pratiti koliko je premijer dobio pisama). Onda Send/ pošaljite.

3.  Ako imate malo vremena, nazovite osobno Ministarstvo zdravlja (tel:  01/4607506 ili 01/4607555) i Vladu (tel: 01/4569220 ili 01/4569210) i  iskažite svoje nezadovoljstvo. 

4. Informacije i vijesti o inicijativi vidite i pratite na www.vigilare.org

5. Like Facebook stranicu inicijative: „I ja sam bio embrij“: http://www.facebook.com/pages/I-ja-sam-bio-embrij/144255262357360?sk=wall

6. Šaljite ovu poruku dalje svojim prijateljima i znancima. 
Hvala vam što ste obavili svoju građansku i demokratsku dužnost. 
Krešimir Miletić
Voditelj inicijative
embrij@vigilare.org
www.vigilare.org 
095/8306391 ili 098/1631295

(pismo za copy/ paste)

VLADA REPUBLIKE HRVATSKE
n/p predsjednika Vlade
gosp. Zorana Milanovića 

Zagreb, 24. siječnja 2012.
*Predmet: Nisam SPAM nego sam građanin koji je bio embrij!*

Poštovani g. Milanoviću,
S  obzirom da se Vi i ministar zdravlja Rajko Ostojić još niste očitovali u  svezi sa konkretnim pitanjima koja Vam je prošli tjedan uputilo preko  2000 građana, a nastavljaju ih upućivati i dalje, a koja se odnose na  izjavu dr. Ostojića na portalu danas.hr (4.1.2012.), prisiljen(a) sam Vam se (ponovno) obratiti.Prije  svega, građani koji Vam šalju pisma elektronskom poštom NISU SPAMOVI,  kao što ste izjavili u Hrvatskom Saboru18. siječnja 2012.,  nego su  građani koji koriste svoja građanska prava kako bi unutar demokratskog  sustava u ovom slučaju izrazili svoje nezadovoljstvo. Na Vama je kao  izabranom predstavniku naroda (još više, predsjedniku Vlade) da  odgovorite na postavljena pitanja! Jednako  tako, tražimo da se što prije nađete s vodstvom građanske inicijative  „I ja sam bio embrij“ kako biste odgovorili na naša ranije postavljena  pitanja i razmotrili naše zahtjeve. Još jednom tražimo javnu ispriku  ministra zdravlja, kao i zaustavljanje donošenja Zakona o medicinski  potpomognutoj oplodnji bez otvorene, javne i stručne rasprave.S poštovanjem,
(ime i prezime)
 
a evo što sam im odgovorila sva crvena u licu i s parom u ušima...

oštovani, 

Molim da mi ne šaljete daljnje e-mailove jer s  prijezirom gledam na vašu inicijativu budući da sam upravo noseća  zahvaljujući potpomognutoj oplodnji! 
Razumijem da imate svoje  stavove protiv zamrzavanja embrija ali svatko za sebe može odlučiti da  li pristaje na nešto ili ne ali je bezobrazno i nehumano da vi sebi  uzimate za pravo da odlučujete za druge ljude i parovima  kojima je to  jedini način da dođu do djeteta to spriječite. 
Upravo je dr Ostojić dao slobodnu volju svim građanima, dakle ja to hoću a ti to nećeš i nemoj pa gotova stvar. 
I  da, rasprava  da li je embrij u stadiju od 3 dana kad se obično  zamrzava živo biće je predmet spora filozofa, vjere, politike, etike već  godinama. Osobno smatram da embrij postaje živo biće s 5 tjedana  trudnoće kada počne kucati srce.
Ja svoje zamrznute  embrije neću baciti, sve ću ih iskoristiti i borim se za svoju sreću,  svoje djete u naručju i ako je to grijeh onda neka sam grješnica, Vi me  možete osuđivati ali mi nemate pravo oduzeti pravo slobodne volje i  izbora. 
I da, ja sam vjernik i smatram da koliko god su mi dr  pomogli u nastanku mog djeteta bez Božje volje tj Duha Svetog djete se  ne bi rodilo. 

Dakle molim vas solite pamet nekome drugome a meni ni slučajno više niti jedan jedini e mail. 

I  još za kraj pretpostavljam da ste svi vi iz udruge sretni biološki  roditelji koji nisu imali problema s začećem pa sad filozofirate a da  vam se ne daj Bože dogodi ovakva situacija vidila bih vas.  

Bez srdačnog pozdrava

----------


## simicv

Draga Prag, 
o tome sam ti i ranije govorila kao pravnik. Kada sam polagala kazneno materijalno i obiteljsko pravo, izričit stav je bio da čovjekov život započinje kada prvi puta zrak udahne plućima. Do tada je sastavni dio ženinoga tijela i samo ona odlučuje. Bioetički faks u Rimu, vatikanska kurija, zastupa stav da život započinje začećem. I taj stav je pod novo zauzeo Ustavni sud RH. Ma nitko sretniji od mene da oni mogu živjeti i van moga tijela u svim fazama embrionalnoga razvoja, no to je vulgarno izvrtanje svih ovih muka koje mi na ovom forumu prolazimo. Za mene je to parafraziranje patrijarhata i pokušaj da se ženi oduzme pravo odlučivanja o sebi samoj.

Kao što sam rekla, neka muški krče snijeg i neka to bude njihova zadaća. Mi imamo svoju i odlučujemo o rađanju. Lako je palamuditi dok se tebi ne desi trudnoća. Lako je držati se mamine suknje i ne brinuti o egzistenciji, već ostati trudna pa neka drugi rješavaju što će biti samnom i djetetom.
Osobno ne dozvoljavam ni vlastitom ćaći da mi njake o bioetičkim stavovima jer po defaultu (kao muško) nije kompetentan.
Ja 20g nisam mogla zanijeti, ali sam uvijek upozoravala na primitivizam i uporne pokušaje da se održi.
Stvarno ne znam kome koristi da nekom tko ima problema sa začećem zagorčava život.

----------


## morskavila

Cure, duže vas čitam, a nikako da nešto i ovdje napišem...
ja sam u 19 tt i nosim blizance, za sada sve teče dobro, ja se dobro osjećam

simicv pridruži nam se na http://forum.roda.hr/threads/70811-T...(dvojke-trojke...)

ValaMala cestitam i uzivaj u dugo cekanim trenucima!

----------


## Destiny child

Vala Mala čestitam, zaslužila si happy end... I sigurna sam da ćeš znati uživati u svakom trenu...

----------


## hop

Cure da li je u redu da osjetim nisko dole udarce u 26tt/27tt a kada sam bila na pregledu beba je bila dole se okrenula na glavicu, pa mi nije jasno, da se nije opet okrenula pa je opet na nogicama, jel to uopće moguće, a malo mi sam to ćudno šta opet osjetim dole udarce?

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Šumskovoće, kako je sa bebama? Snalaziš li se sama, ili imaš pomoć? Spavaš li? Često pratim tvoje postove i "učim". Vidim da si imala i carski.                     
> Boli li te rana, ili si pokretna? Jako me zanima dosta detalja, a posebno vezano za trbuh i pokretljivost. Kada "aktivnosti postaju otežane? Sada sam 21tt, ali trbuh je malo nezgrapan, zamaram se i pod zadnje me je uhvatila žgaravica ponovno. 
> Znam da je posla oko klinaca, ali ako uhvatiš vremena napiši koji redak.


Dobro su cure napisale za topice, pogledaj si malo. Inače ja sam OK, dečki su većinom jako dobre bebe koje jedu, spavaju i kakaju  :Laughing:  bude se svaka 2 sata i sve iznova. Imaju tek povremene grčeve. MM pomaže oko svega, ali posla ima jako puno i spavanje od 4 sata je premija  :Smile:  
Rana od carskog boli prvih par daba (cca 5 dana), ja sam se pokrenula istu večer nako poroda, nije lako ali da se isfurati. Meni je s trbuhom postalo teško u 8. mjesecu, dakle nakon nekog 26-og tjedna, kraj je bio jako jako težak. Makar moji dečki su bili jako veliki (Sven 2780 gr i Damian 3300 gr) i imali plodne vode dovoljno i tako...na kraju nisam baš mogla spavati, okretati se i dizati iz kreveta, tuširala sam se samo kad nisam bila sama doma, pred porod me prepona bolila za plakati, na kraju je krenula i preeklampsija... umor da, cijelo vrijeme, žgaravica isto. Makar kad bi mi gin rekao mjere beba sve sam zaboravljala i bila sretna. Porod je bio relativno ok, mene je pogodila operacijska sala, pogled na sve instrumente, jako sam se bojala svega i još se naježim kad se sjetim svega. BTW išla sam roditi sa 87 kg težine (zatrudnila sa 62kg) vratila se kući sa 72 kg, sada imam cca 69 - tako da ti preporučam da jedeš i ne brineš se za kile (osim ako nemaš problema s trudničkim dijabetesom ili imaš neku preporuku gina) jer se kile brzo tope.
 Raspitaj se u bolnici gdje ćeš roditi da li imaju praksu stavljat bebe s mamom odmah od početka, mene je to ubilo - ja u bolovima od carskog s dvije bebe pored sebe, zastojem mlijeka u grudima, cimericom i njenom bebom i još me oprao neki blues treći dan - još imam traume od rodilišta. Čim sam došla doma, sunce je opet zasjalo nad mojim nebom  :Grin:  
Dođi na pdf blizanaca, tamo ćeš naći još puno iskustava (super je tema kad sami s blizancima)
Morska vilo, ti se isto pridruži!

----------


## hop

Cure jel moguće da je beba prvo na zadak pa se okrene na glavu, pa jel može tokom trudnoće opet se okrenuti na zadak ?pa prvo me dole lupkala pa onda jedno vrijeme  gore pa sad opet dole?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Cure jel moguće da je beba prvo na zadak pa se okrene na glavu, pa jel može tokom trudnoće opet se okrenuti na zadak ?pa prvo me dole lupkala pa onda jedno vrijeme  gore pa sad opet dole?


Može se hop okrenuti 5 dana prije termina...sve je moguće..mojoj seki se to dogodilo..sjela mala i sjedi..al nemoj se s tim opterecivati...imaš ti još ohoho do poroda..stigne i salto napraviti  :Smile:

----------


## hop

Prvo je bio na zadak, pa se okrenuo na glavu, pa sam mislila jel je moguće da se je okrenuo sada opet na zadak, kada osjetim tak dole nisko lupkanje!?
Uff al bole leđa i trbuh dole onak ko pritisak neki bolni, al leđa za poluditi, ja neznam sam boli i boli i to od 7tt, malo je bilo mira ,al sada opet i to jako.

----------


## sali

*ValaMala* uživajte u maloj princezi, zaslužili ste...... :Zaljubljen: 

*Hop* meni se bebač u 31 tj. okrenuo poprečno na zadak, a u 35 tj. je opet bio na glavicu tako da je sve moguće, ali ne brini se, kao što ti je i Iva Mia napisala imaš još dosta vremena do poroda  :Smile:

----------


## simicv

Zaboravih vam zahvaliti za preporuku, a tebi šumskovoće puno hvala. Imam ja dosta do poroda, ali bojim se da mi prijeti bolnica, pa sve pokušavam unaprijed skicirati. Sve vam je na meni curke drage, i muškom dijelu publike. Prva žena nakon 20g u familiji mi je ova mala u buši!

----------


## inaa

Vala iskreno se radujem,čestritam od srca :Heart: 

Uživajte,zaslužili ste :Zaljubljen:

----------


## KLARA31

ej hop meni je djevojčica vječito glavom dolje na svakom uzv,sad sam na 30tt, isto osječam udarce dole,kao što sam ih osječala i između uzv a njoj glava vječito dolje,ali uvijek su joj rukice iznad glave bile na uzv,tako da pretpostavljam da me rukicama tuče  :Smile:  možda tako i tebe a da se beba nije okrenula

----------


## Mojca

U dugoj zimskoj noći, 
tam' gdje je visok brijeg,
rodio se dečko mali
dok je pad'o snijeg!
 :Smile: 


Drage moje, Andream je rodila krasnog dečka, 4090 grama, 53 cm, apgar čista desetka! Oboje su dobro.  :Heart: 
Mami čestitamo, dečku  :Zaljubljen:  želimo dobrodošlicu!

----------


## alma_itd

Mogu se i ja onda sa svojim cupavim bebanom pridruziti ovoj pjesmici :Very Happy: 
05.02. u 18h sam prokrvarila i zavrsila na hitnom carskom u opstoj anesteziji(bilo je vremena za epiduralnu ali nisu htjeli da rizikuju zbog placente previe).U 19:08 je punim plucima zaplakao moj beban tezak 3250gr i dug 52cm.Ocjenjen je sa 10 iako je rodjen u 35+5.Odvukli su me malo kad sam sebi dosla da ga vidim,ali mi opet nije bilo dobro jer je nastupila komplikacija zbog placente,pa sam na kraju onu anesteziju koja se daje epiduralno dobila kao sredstvo protiv bolova(ne sjecam se dal u guzu ili u infuziju).Jos nisam ustala iz kreveta,prikljucena sam na transfuzije i infuzije,ali su me par puta odvezli da vidim bebu.Izgubio je 100gr,ali nije u inkubatoru nego u toplom kreveticu,koji su iskljucili juce,a ne moze kod mene u sobu jer jos ne sisa bas najbolje.Ja izvlacim mlijeko od juce(par kapi ali dobro je),Prve dvije ture su bacili zbog lijekova koje sa dobila,a sinoc su mi ga prvi put stavili na prsa,uzeo je bradavicu i onako iskosa gledao u MM kao da ga pita ''i sta sad treba da radim,kakva je ovo prevara'' :Laughing:  Danas idem opet da pokusamo,to bi trebalo i meni da stimulise produkciju mlijeka,jer ispumpavam u sate kad njega hrane.Ja jos nisam svjesna sta se desava,jer sam jako izmucena,ali MM trci od kuce da ga hrani i presvlaci,kao da mu je ovo cetvrto dijete,a ne prvo :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:

----------


## artisan

čestitam andream i alma na malim predivnim stvorenjima, mališanima dobrodošlica

----------


## Darkica

Andream i alma_itd, čestitke na vašim dečkima!

----------


## sali

*Andream* i *Alma* čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , dečkima velika dobrodošlica :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## vedre

andream i alma čestitke od nas.

----------


## đurđa76

cure čestitke od srca

----------


## prag

alma čestitke od srca! mali je za 5 a i ti ćeš biti dok malo dođeš k sebi, sigurno da te to sve iscrpilo, ne samo porod već i dani koji su prethodili porodu..sve je dobro što se dobro svrši!
andream, terminušo moja, tko bi rekao da ćeš nas preteći,mene  i IvuMiu jer čini mi se da si bila skroz zatvorena prije par dana....mali je veliki momak, svaka čast!

bravo cure!!!

p.s. ja sam jučer bila na pregledu..sve ok, mala 3,2kg, meni nalaz fundusa idalje x/3, iako koliko vidim po andream do to se brzo može pokreniti i početi otvarati..

----------


## eva133

Cure čestitam vam od srca na bebačima.
*Prag* još malo pa ćeš i ti uživati. Sretno!

----------


## Beti3

*alma*, kako si velikog dečka rodila! Čestitam! Lijepo se oporavljaj i uživajte svo troje. Skužit će on gdje je hrana, samo polako.

*andream* velike čestitke na sniježnom dječačiću.

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Andream* i *Alma*, čestitamo na predivnim velikim bebačima!
*
Prag*, sad si ti na redu!

----------


## Mojca

Alma, čestitam.  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

alma i andream-čestitam mamicama!
prag, još malo :Zaljubljen:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Alma* i *Andream* čestitam na velikim dječaćićima  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Snekica

Alme, čestitke tebi i TM!!!  :Heart:  Brz oporavak ti želim!!!

----------


## frka

*Andream*, braco za sekicu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Prekrasno!!! Čestitam!!!  :Heart: 

*Alma*, bravo za velikog dječačića!!! Još malo pa ćete uživati kako spada! Želim ti brz oporavak i šaljem čestitke od srca  :Heart:

----------


## patuljchica

Andream i Alma, čestitke od srca! I brzi oporavak vam želim!

----------


## Sela

*Andream i Alma* koje predivne vijesti!Cestitke na djecacima i sve naj njima i vama!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Kadauna

Evo i ovdje se pridružujem čestitkama za Andream, ali ovaj put i za Almu, cure od srca CONGRATULATIONS

----------


## Charlie

Andream, Alma, ValaMala čestitam od srca!

----------


## Inesz

Cure drage, koji lijep dan! Došla su nam dva dječaćića! *Alma* i *Andream* čestitam vam!

----------


## tonili

*Andream i Alma čestitam!!!  
* Bravo za velike dečke!!!  :Joggler:

----------


## kockica1

*andream i alma iskrene cestitka na vasim velikim djecacima*.

----------


## morskavila

:Klap:  *cestitke novim mamama*, suze mi klize niz obraze, danas sam plačljiva...

----------


## inaa

*Andream* čestitam
*Alma* čestitam,Bogu hvala da si se riješila igre živaca,uvijek sve bude i bolje nego se nadamo.

    Uživajte :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sezen

*Andream* i *Alm*a čestitke od  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

*ALMA I ANDREAM* cestitam vam od   :Heart:   :Very Happy:

----------


## KLARA31

alma  :Very Happy:  čestitke od  :Heart:  tebi i mužu!!! Želim ti brz oporavak  :Kiss: 

Andream također čestitke  :Very Happy:

----------


## simicv

Andrea i Alma čestitam od srca!

Prag, još malo pa i ti!

Obećavajuće

----------


## matahari

*Andream* i *Alma* čestitke na dječacima!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Ideš....terminuse rađaju...alma i andream ceeeeestitam...popravile ste malo mušku statistiku...uživajte sa svojim andelima!!!!
Mi smo jutros bili na pregledu...sve ok..curka ima oko 3400 g...a ja zatvorena skoro pa hermeticki...al vidim da to zapravo i nema neke veze(andream)...tako da čekamo i čekamo...
Prag spala knjiga na dva slova, hm!?

----------


## nata

Bravo za dva mala pišulinca!  :Dancing Fever:  :Sing:  :Klap: 

*andream i alma -* čestitam!

----------


## reny123

Andream i Alma, čestitke. Dečkići, dobro nam došli. Mame su vam hrabre žene!

----------


## Sonja29

Andream,Alma čestitam i dobrodošlica dečkićima!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## alma_itd

Hvala vam cure divne ste :Zaljubljen:  Moj deckic je skontao sta je sisa i danas sam ga dobila kod sebe u sobu.Nesto je kao malo jeo i derao se iz petnih zila.Kad nisam vise znala sta da radim skinula sam maicu i onako gola do pasa lezala a njega stavila na sebe potrbuske.Zaspao je kao klada i spava evo  vec 2 sata :Klap:

----------


## miga24

Čestitke novim mama na konačno dobivenoj dječici!

----------


## legal alien

> Hvala vam cure divne ste Moj deckic je skontao sta je sisa i danas sam ga dobila kod sebe u sobu.Nesto je kao malo jeo i derao se iz petnih zila.Kad nisam vise znala sta da radim skinula sam maicu i onako gola do pasa lezala a njega stavila na sebe potrbuske.Zaspao je kao klada i spava evo vec 2 sata


cestitam alma. bas si me raznijezila.

----------


## barkica

Cestitke friskim mamama i malim becarima!!!!

----------


## kerolajn5

Alma,,Andream čestitam od srca i želim vam brz oporavak ,,a dečkima dobrodošlica  :Smile:

----------


## Alcantra

Alma i Andream čestitke vama i vašim obiteljima, dečkima topla dobrodošlica  :Smile:

----------


## ZO

alma, andream čestitam od srca  :Heart:

----------


## prag

> Ideš....terminuse rađaju...alma i andream ceeeeestitam...popravile ste malo mušku statistiku...uživajte sa svojim andelima!!!!
> Mi smo jutros bili na pregledu...sve ok..curka ima oko 3400 g...a ja zatvorena skoro pa hermeticki...al vidim da to zapravo i nema neke veze(andream)...tako da čekamo i čekamo...
> Prag spala knjiga na dva slova, hm!?


Dva dečka, sad je red na našim curkama! Jesi stigla do ZG? Ja svojoj kažem nemoj još dok prođe nevrijeme u pet i sub... :Smile: ))

----------


## Darkica

Da se i mi javimo! Jučer smo bili na utz i curica nam fino napreduje. Sada sam 33tt i dobila sam ukupno 5kg. C. kanal je održan, zatvoren, 46mm. Cura nam je sada 2200g...iznendim se svaki put kada vidim koliko napreduje :Smile: Okrenula se glavicom prema dolje :Smile: Nalazi su mi odlični, čak mi je i doktorica rekla da dugo nije imala trudnicu kojoj je Fe od samoga početka kako treba.
Jedino sada čitam na nalazu nešto što ne znam na što se odnosi...ah, te kratice, pa ako koja zna, cijenila bih pomoć:
RI au:0,68
RI acm: 0m75
Ovo 'Postreljica sprijeda/fundius 0/I st mat' se odnosi na zrelost posteljice, jel da?
Uglavnom, cura fino napreduje, mi presretni!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Dva dečka, sad je red na našim curkama! Jesi stigla do ZG? Ja svojoj kažem nemoj još dok prođe nevrijeme u pet i sub...))


Hej draga...jesam, jesam...stigla i čekam hoće li se malena pokrenuti...idući pregled nam je u pon ako cura ne odluci prije...al čini mi se da neće...ona luduje sve u 16..jedino sto nam je dr. jučer na pregledu rekao da je glavica totalno fiksirana u porodajni kanal...pa me to tjesi da bi moglo nesto se pokrenuti...vidim da je stanje u st izuzetno loše...nadam se da će biti bolje...

----------


## lasta

Čestitke mamicama Andream i Alma(drago mi je da sinek nije u inkubatoru-znam kako si se grozila te scene-i da je sve na kraju ispalo skoro pa savršeno).

I mi smo bili na pregledu prije par dana. Teški smo 800gr. Počeli smo i na tečaj. I tek sada sam dobila taj osjećaj-stvarni i realni-imat ćemo bebu.Ono kada znaš da dolazi netko važan u naše živote. Sve je to bilo tu negdje prisutno,u magli,letilo je oko nas.Ali sada je baš stvaran-čak me i MM pitao kada ćemo kupiti robicu za izlazak bebe iz rodilišta. A tek smo 26+4.

----------


## hop

Cure čestitke od srca!
Darkica ovo RI au je valjda protok kroz pupkovinu, a ovo drugo neznam,super za curku , uf da ja više dočekam 33tt, ja sutra 27tt, a tak me sekira šta me moj dečkić lupka tak dole nisko kod stidne koste, ajme za poluditi kud tak nisko dole, ko da si kopa kanal van, e tak je zeznut, pa na početku me trudnoće tak dole nisko i onda se okrenuo na glavicu i tak mi ljepo bilo lupkao me po rebrima i gore kod pupka i onak ispod grudi i sad opet dva dana počeo i to dole sam nisko, neće nikak da me gore nek sam dole i dole, da me sve strah.
Pa kak opet tak dole počeo da lupka!

----------


## Lua

Andream i Alma čestitke na dečkićima  :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## mirna26

*alma*...čestitke na napokon rođenom malom mišiću.....sve najbolje ti želim :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mirna26

*andream* sam zaboravila...također čestitke na mališanu.... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## KLARA31

hop budi sretna da lupka, traži mjesta  :Smile:  treba se zabrinut ako prestane lupkat
jedan dan prošli tjedan,jedva da sam osjetila bebicu,prošlo je cili dan a da je nisam osjetila,e to je strašno,al navečer kad sam legla počela je plesat, duša mi bila na mistu
kad ja vidim na uzv svoju bebicu pari mi da stvarno je sva stisnuta unutra, 2kg sa 30tt,a odpočetka je duljina bila iznadprosječna

kako se osjećam? užasno. dosta mi je više ovih priča po tv, statusa na face,ispada prijatelja koji nemaju pojma šta znači prolazit kroz MPO,umorna sam od objašnjavanja,trebam li svima očitavat bukvicu koji izlanu glupost s kojom uvride drugu stranu?? umorna sam više od toga,ljudi jednostavno ne misle na druge samo na sebe  :Sad:

----------


## inaa

Moja Klara ja ti više na to ne gledam uopće.Bilo je slučajeva da je njihovo neznanje toliko da su mi govorili:"tko zna čije je?" Ali briga me, ja samo kažem "moje je".
A i ja se prepanem čim ga ne čujem neko vrijeme. Moj mali jedno vrijeme imao ritam da se budi ranije i da je jako aktivan poslijepodne.Pa onda se ulijeni dva dana lupka samo malo,već mi nije svejedno.Ali on točno kao da osjeti da sam se ja zabrinula pa me lupne onako malo jače dole. Odmah moram u wc :Very Happy:

----------


## alma_itd

inesz isprazni inbox

----------


## nety

Svim novim mamicama cestitke :Smile: 
ja milsim da sma pocela osjecati svog malog mrveka kad se okrece Jednom dvaput dnevno kad lezim na trosjedu osjetim skroz nisko dolje lijevo ko da se nekaj unutra okrece ...to moze biti samo moj mali decko Sad je lagano vrijeme :Heart:  usli smo u 20 tt još nije punih 20 ali za koji dan

----------


## MASLINA1973

Čestitke svim friškim mamama!!!!!!!

A svima vama koje iščekujete želim da vas najavljeno nevrijeme ni u čemu ne omete. Sretno vam!!!!

----------


## Sela

Da,*Nety* to moze biti samo tvoj mali decko i sad ce to biti sve cesce i cesce(i naravno ne brini ako bude koji dan zatisje i malo mirniji)..
Doci ce dan kad ce se micati i plesati po cijele dane ,ponekad i noci ,kao kod mene.Rekla sam da ce to biti neki atleticar.
Danas ga osjetim iako sam nesto aktivnija po kuci-on plese svoj ples,ispituje teren rucicama i nozicama(sad je u toj fazi-24.tjedan).
*Prag i Iva Mia* cekate Valentinovo?? :Wink:

----------


## hop

Cure kada ste prvi put počele kupovati robicu i te neke sitnije stvari za bebicu, a i ostalo?

----------


## kockica1

*nety* jesu ti to prvi pokreti bebe koje osjetis? ja sam na 18+2 pa jos neosjetim mrvicu svoju ili se ona meni javlja,a ja  neraspoznajem pokrete! neka mirna beba cini mi se...

----------


## prag_mm

> Da,*Nety* to moze biti samo tvoj mali decko i sad ce to biti sve cesce i cesce(i naravno ne brini ako bude koji dan zatisje i malo mirniji)..
> Doci ce dan kad ce se micati i plesati po cijele dane ,ponekad i noci ,kao kod mene.Rekla sam da ce to biti neki atleticar.
> Danas ga osjetim iako sam nesto aktivnija po kuci-on plese svoj ples,ispituje teren rucicama i nozicama(sad je u toj fazi-24.tjedan).
> *Prag i Iva Mia* cekate Valentinovo??


Mala Marija jos ceka - valjda moju malenkost da strahujem jos ovaj vikend i lopatarim sljedeci snjeg!!! Mislimo da se prepala hladnoce

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

*Sela* ubit će me ova romantika....kao kitovo mladunče se osjećam....troma, trapasta, smotana sam....ma već mi je dosta....od početka trudnoće sam razmišljala pa neću valjda na valentinovo roditi...a sad mi je tako svejedno....može i valentinovo....samo da se porodim....valjda ovaj 9 mj...je svima naporan i težak kao i meni...

*Hop* ja sam počela kupovati kad sam bila negdje cca.7 mj....al po malo...u principu sve sam kupila prije dva tjedna...oprala, popeglala i sad samo čekam...mislim da  sam bila dovoljno hrabra čekati tako dugo...

----------


## prag_mm

Vec sam rekao da mi je dosta lopatanja!!!!!!
Moja bolja polovice bi volila da prode ovo nevrijeme pa da nam Marija dode.
Ja sam je cak sinoc pokusao nagovoriti da pocne izlaziti ali mala Marija se neda!!!!

nece pa nece-

----------


## KLARA31

Drage žene recite mi šta da radim,stvarno je postalo neizdrživo,cilu noć nespavam od bolova u rukama,to je bolno trnjenje koje traje satima,al stvarno jako bolno. Gin preporučio magnezij ali to ne pomaže. Ako imste koji savjet recite, molim bez guglanja to mogu i sama i jesam već. Rađe neki stari narodni bakin recept  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

*Prag_mm* strastnije se i zesce trudite!!! :Embarassed:  :Grin:

----------


## prag

evo kao što muž kaže, Marija neće pa neće...i ja kao i IvaMia jedva čekam dan D..da izvinete, najviše mi je dosadilo non-stop piškenje  :Smile: ))
jutros sam bila na ctg, kaže dr..a šta mala lupa..uglavnom sve ok, nema kontrakcija..pregled u pon..
i da..malo je falilo da završim kao 600-ti broj na kirurgiji, cijela ulica ispred zgarde mog gin živi led, a sva u strani, jedva sam prešla od auta i nazad..sramota..prošlo je 7 dana od prvog snijega i još nije očišćeno..

----------


## sali

Evo i nas sa pregleda, danas 39+2 tj. a dečko još neće van, izgleda da je i njemu hladno  :Smile: ,a ja jedva čekam da dođe dan D. Frajer je procjenjen na 3600g, ja bez kontrakcija i otvorena 1,5 cm. 
I meni je ova zadnja dva tjedna dosta naporno i teško, nos konstantno začepljen, trnu mi ruke, a spavanje je postalo pravi SF.....

----------


## kerolajn5

> Drage žene recite mi šta da radim,stvarno je postalo neizdrživo,cilu noć nespavam od bolova u rukama,to je bolno trnjenje koje traje satima,al stvarno jako bolno. Gin preporučio magnezij ali to ne pomaže. Ako imste koji savjet recite, molim bez guglanja to mogu i sama i jesam već. Rađe neki stari narodni bakin recept


  koliko uzimaš magnezija?

----------


## KLARA31

magnezija ja mislim da je 500mg one kesice Bioelektra Mg direkt,mislim da je to maksimalna dnevna doza,al ne pomaže to ništa,baš sam pila redovno i nije  mi bilo lakše,stvarno ne znam zašto neku noć ne prospavam od bolova a neku bar pola prespavam,pa sam sretna,evo danas cili dan mi trnu,ali nije bolno za neizdržat kao noću.

----------


## inaa

ja večeras imam neke bolove,u biti ne boli me nego se grči maternica i leđa u isto vrijeme,imam neki pritisak kao da trebam imati stolicu.Već par puta večeras,lagano me hvata panika.Je li netko imao nešto slično? Sutra 23 tt

----------


## KLARA31

ovo drugo što si opisala ja sam imala prije često, baš kad sam bila oko tvog tjedna,i pritisak na crijeva i osjećaj da moram na wc,i onda ništa,ali uz to nemam grčeve maternice i u leđima.

----------


## inaa

Klara hvala ti već sam u panici.Ja imam već neko vrijeme stezanje maternice ali ne i leđa.Kasno mi da zovem dr-a ne znam šta da radim

----------


## simicv

Klara, sve narodno za cirkulaciju je na bazi alkohola, kamfora i ružmarina. A to nije dobro jer širi krvne žile.
Kažu da pomaže kretanje, no možda ti treba tekućine. Sve je pritisnuto i znam da ti nije lako.
Žitarice i vlakna u prehrani vuku dosta nečistoće iz tijela, jogurti itd... Mene mjehur od početka izluđuje, pa si 
mogu misliti kako je vama.

Prag, ovo kod vas je van pameti i nije istina da ljudi neće uspjeti tužbama. Za što su plaćali komunalno?
Kerumove jahte i estetske pokušaje njegove sestre i one rugobe! Sramota. Pa snijeg je opasniji od poplave. 
U mom starom kraju lovci su organizirani za spašavanje i hranjenje divljači u takvim uvjetima a ovi
ljude ne mogu spasiti.
Ne izlazi van ni pod razno. Meni je od djetinjstva trebalo lomova i hematoma dok sam se ispraksirala
hodanjem po snijegu. Možeš naletjeti na zatrpani šaht! Ovo je stvarno iskreni savjet.

----------


## simicv

Klara sjetila sam se što možda može pomoći.
Masaža stopala je jako učinkovita da potakne procese u tijelu i
opusti mišiće, pa čak i unutrašnje organe. Sigurno ne škodi.
Ako nema žrtava u kući (ti sigurno ne možeš doći do stopala)
postoje možda u apoteci valjci sa izbočinama,
Ako ne, uzmeš običan kućni drveni valjak i valjaš ga na podu 
golim stopalima.

----------


## prag

simicv hvala na savjetu, ali naravno da i ne izlazim iz kuće već samo do dr što moram..poslušati ću savjet OKNP i u pon kad opet moram ići do njega obući čarape preko čizmica  :Smile: 

sali super za dečkića, iskreno zaboravila sam da si nam i ti terminuša sa mnom i IvaMia..dakle ove dane forum čeka dečka i 2 curice  :Smile:

----------


## frka

> Klara sjetila sam se što možda može pomoći.
> Masaža stopala je jako učinkovita da potakne procese u tijelu i
> opusti mišiće, pa čak i unutrašnje organe. Sigurno ne škodi.
> Ako nema žrtava u kući (ti sigurno ne možeš doći do stopala)
> postoje možda u apoteci valjci sa izbočinama,
> Ako ne, uzmeš običan kućni drveni valjak i valjaš ga na podu 
> golim stopalima.


masaža stopala u trudnoći je zabranjena - može izazvati trudove zbog pritiska na akupresurne točke!
ako već idete na masažu, obavezno provjerite je li vam maser specijaliziran za masažu trudnica!

----------


## KLARA31

Ajoj taman se obradovala, a da mi ih muž malo promasira možda ne bi bilo štete  :Sad: 
Ovi bolovi u prstima znaju bit baš jako nepodnošljivi,i meni je nevjerojatno,nije to obično trnjenje,jagodice prstiju su napete,crvene,peku i imam osjećaj da je to sve puno krvi a ne da nema cirkulacije. A da ne pričam da me sprečava u normalnom funkcioniranju,jučer mi je ispala zdjela sa kumpirima jer odjednom nemam osjet u prstima.

----------


## Sela

*Klara*  jel te kad naoteku ruke i svrbe mozda?Ili ti je mozda negdje pritisnut neki zivac.Ako nemas osjet u prstima,to bi mogao
biti zivac.

----------


## KLARA31

Ne svrbe. Nisam ja sigurno jedina sa ovim,valjda će mi netko dat neki savjet ili nema pomoći nego čekat da rodim. Gin  je samo rekao to je trudnoća,ima žena koje imaju i te simptome. Ali prije nije bilo 24h kao sada.

----------


## sali

Klara i ja sam imala isto takve trnce i bolove u zglobovima ruku. Počelo je u 6 mj. trudnoće i evo sad se u 39 tj. malo ublažilo. Bilo  je dana kad nisam mogla primiti šalicu u ruke. Ja sam to ublažavala tako da sam stavljala ruke u vodu (ne jako hladnu) i radila sam vježbe (sindrom karpalnog tunela). Kažu da je dobro dok spavaš ruke držati na povišenom, ali meni to nije baš uspjevalo.

----------


## KLARA31

Hvala! Pronaću te vježbe na netu. Gin mi je rekao da je to sindrom k. t. Guglala jesam al na vježbe nisam naišla. Probala bi sve samo da mogu spavat bar pola noći.
Da i kada umočim ruke u ledenu vodu odmah krene bockanje i bol.

----------


## sali

Klara pošalji mi adresu na pp, skenirala sam vježbe tako da ne tražiš po netu.

----------


## simicv

Draga Frka, za pritisnuti akupresurnu točku treba velika snaga, oštri predmet, terapeut koji to zna. Da si u pravu, ne bih potrošila silne novce u Harkany kod pokojnoga Ferenca Kollara. U RH nema takvih stručnjaka. Reklamiraju nake centre, mislim da je Korčula u pitanju, ali to nije to. Pedikerske i masažne salone ne bih ubrojila u konkurenciju.
Lagana masaža nikome nije ništa izazvala, pa i u strogom mirovanju moraš prošetati. A izležavanje može itekako izazvati probleme u visokom stupnju trudnoće.

Prag, ne sumnjam da će sve biti super. Stzvarno ti kod klizanja pomaže obična hulahupka preko obuće. Smiješno izgleda ali hodaš.
Veća je opasnost od svega što prolazite neočišćen snijeg. Nikada ne znaš što je pod nanosom završilo.
Frajer na Jahorini je parkirao auto ispod krova,otišao spat, nanos se obrušio i zatrpao auto. Raja mislila da je snijeg i krvnički pozabadala skije u tzv nanos. Možeš misliti
kako je lik reagirao kada se probudio i ugledao prizor!

----------


## frka

simicv, ne znam tko je Ferenc Kollar nit me baš zanima, ali znam što su mi rekli u bolnici, kao i što sam čitala i proučavala dok sam čuvala trudnoću strogo mirujući zbog svakojakih komplikacija (strogo mirovanje je značilo BEZ šetnji do 34tt prema uputama liječnika jer su rizici kretanja bili veći od rizika "izležavanja"). i sama kažeš da je potreban terapeut koji zna što radi pa je iz toga i logično da onaj koji ne zna što radi može napraviti veliku štetu... i svaki doktor će ti reći da se u trudnoći ne upuštaš u masažu osim kod specijaliziranih za to... uglavnom, masaža stopala ne mora izazvati probleme... ali isto tako i može... čemu riskirati?

----------


## nety

> *nety* jesu ti to prvi pokreti bebe koje osjetis? ja sam na 18+2 pa jos neosjetim mrvicu svoju ili se ona meni javlja,a ja  neraspoznajem pokrete! neka mirna beba cini mi se...


ja mislim da je navece kad lezim na trosjedu kad se smirim osjetim ko da se nekaj dolje desno malo migolji Nebrini oko 20tt ti to pocne Ja ga neosjetim stalno jer je još malen ali navece kad se smirim pred tvom onda osjetim ko migoljenje unutra

----------


## andream

Cure moje evo samo da vam brzinski javim da smo bebica i ja stigli doma, i polako se uhodavamo, odnosno više prisjećamo ponovno svega iz početka. Završila sam na indukciji zbog tlaka koji se odjednom digao taj dan na 150/100 i samo je malo padao ali više zbog visokih otkucaja na CTG-u ponajviše zbog moje visoke temperature i dehidracije uslijed povraćanja dan prije i taj dan. Sve je bilo brzinski, odluka donešena nakon par sati (a doc me skoro poslao doma pa se kao vidimo za tjedan dana-bio je presudan upravo CTG). U ponoć započelo s probijanjem vodenjaka, pa drip i epiduralna koju sam dobila prije ijednog bola, na kraju još jedna doza i malo iza 4 u noći rodio se dječak (eh to je tek bilo iznenađenje, ma bilo bi u svakom slučaju iznenađenje). Ostali smo u bolnici 4 dana više zbog mojeg oporavka (završila na antibioticima), s djetetom je bilo sve u najboljem redu i to mi je uistinu bilo najvažnije. 
I dalje ću vas pratiti, možda malo manje pisati, ali svakako bih vam svima zahvalila jer je trudnoća uz vas prošla tako brzo da već sada gladim trbuh i već mi nedostaju ta lupkanja i slatko iščekivanje - zato curke uživajte u svakom trenutku, kasnije će to biti uživancija na drugi način. Sretno od srca svima!

----------


## Sezen

*andream* čestitam od  :Heart: 

*kockica1* ja sam danas točno 18 tjedana i od prošle nedjelje osjetim svog bebača.ovo mi je druga trudnoća pa točno znam,a u srijedu smo bili na uzv i doktor je rekao da je dečko veliki,po težini za 2 tjedna veći.

*nety* to je to,navečer pred tv-om :Smile:

----------


## Tigrica84

Bok cure.Vec dugo nisam bila na forumu pa ni neznam da li temu koja me muci tu napisem, ali se moram olaksati.u 14tt i u cetvrtak sam imala krvarenje,nije puno al ga je bilo.Prvo crveno pa poslje smeđkasto.Bila taj dan na pregledu,doktorica rekla da je bebica ok i da ce ta krv otici.Al mene sad muci sto i dalje imam te tragove smeđkaste,tj vise nemam na ulošku nego samo na toaletnom papiru i neki put kao da imam nekekve sitne komdice nekakva sluz.Zvala sam hitnu u ptrovoj i rekli da miruujem.I da doktorica mi dala da pijem utrice.
Oprostite sto sam se ovako raspisala,al samo bi htijela znati da li je koja imala takvu situaciju a da je ipak sve ok bilo.
Inace 2 dana prije nego mi se to desilo sam cistila snjeg-neznam da li to ima kakve veze?
Lijepi pozdrav svima.

----------


## Boxica

> Bok cure.Vec dugo nisam bila na forumu pa ni neznam da li temu koja me muci tu napisem, ali se moram olaksati.u 14tt i u cetvrtak sam imala krvarenje,nije puno al ga je bilo.Prvo crveno pa poslje smeđkasto.Bila taj dan na pregledu,doktorica rekla da je bebica ok i da ce ta krv otici.Al mene sad muci sto i dalje imam te tragove smeđkaste,tj vise nemam na ulošku nego samo na toaletnom papiru i neki put kao da imam nekekve sitne komdice nekakva sluz.Zvala sam hitnu u ptrovoj i rekli da miruujem.I da doktorica mi dala da pijem utrice.
> Oprostite sto sam se ovako raspisala,al samo bi htijela znati da li je koja imala takvu situaciju a da je ipak sve ok bilo.
> Inace 2 dana prije nego mi se to desilo sam cistila snjeg-neznam da li to ima kakve veze?
> Lijepi pozdrav svima.


pa naravno da ima veze!!! ženo, trudna si!! miruj! čišćenje snijega je meni naporno, a kako neće tebi biti!! 
čuj oprosti, ali neznam kako ti je to uopće palo napamet, a i kako su ti tvoji to dopustili!!!

ovo što je sada smeđe neka te ne brine jer su to ostaci ovog prethodnog krvarenja koje nije svo izašlo...

----------


## crvenkapica77

najvaznije je da nema vise crvene krvi  , smeđe  nije strasno  , je  za vidit  ruzno  ali  cisti se  ...ja sam prokrvarila  u 12tt  i  2tj. sam vukla  smeđi iscjedak, sad  pomalo se pojavi  oker  zuta  sa sluzi    , bitno je  da je bebica  ok,

nego  meni trni  desna prepona  vec par dana, pogotovo kad lezim na lijevom boku  .....??

----------


## Tigrica84

> pa naravno da ima veze!!! ženo, trudna si!! miruj! čišćenje snijega je meni naporno, a kako neće tebi biti!! 
> čuj oprosti, ali neznam kako ti je to uopće palo napamet, a i kako su ti tvoji to dopustili!!!
> 
> ovo što je sada smeđe neka te ne brine jer su to ostaci ovog prethodnog krvarenja koje nije svo izašlo...


Drago mi je da si tako direktna.Neznam ni ja sto mi je bilo.Al drago mi je sto vidim da moze biti sretni zavrsetak.A da li mislis da s obzirom da je jos rano osjetit bebeca,je li mogu da je moze cuti moj muz kad nasloni uho na trbuh?

----------


## Tigrica84

> najvaznije je da nema vise crvene krvi  , smeđe  nije strasno  , je  za vidit  ruzno  ali  cisti se  ...ja sam prokrvarila  u 12tt  i  2tj. sam vukla  smeđi iscjedak, sad  pomalo se pojavi  oker  zuta  sa sluzi    , bitno je  da je bebica  ok,
> 
> nego  meni trni  desna prepona  vec par dana, pogotovo kad lezim na lijevom boku  .....??


To mi je drago cuti da nemora odmah za par dana nestati,znaci moze biti i duze sa de se nista lose ne desi.Sad jedva cekam da odem ginickoj na pregled 21.2.nadam se da ce mi reci lijepe vjesti za moja rodjendan koji je 23.2.

----------


## Tigrica84

crvenkapica mozda si se zalažala previše..A u kojem si sad tjednu?

----------


## crvenkapica77

a  moram strogo  mirovat, lezat, nema hodanja, sjedenja  ...
kad  imas  krvarenja  moras lezat ako zelis  dobro  bebici  ,  u 14tt  sam

----------


## Tigrica84

znaci isto?u kojoj si ti bila bolnici?ja na Vuk Vrhovec.mozda smo se srele

----------


## hop

Pa cure, meni mm svaki dan masira stopala i to onak jako da zvjezde vidim, i to otkad, ma mislim da se ne treba svega bojati.
Ja sam se tako bojala pa i sada nećega,kada me tak nešt uhvati, ali zbilja nemam više živaca, joj nesmijem ovo, pa ono, al ovo za stopala otkad znam da sam trudna mm mi ih masira, jer ja to obožavam i sve je ok.

----------


## kalendar

missed abortion u 10. sedmici  :Sad:  
a sve je islo kao po loju.... ostaje mi da se pitam ZASTO??????

----------


## lasta

Ajme kalendar kako mi je žao...

----------


## Sonja29

draga kalendar tako mi je žao...ne znam zašto se to dešava,čuvaj se draga i budi jaka! :Love: 
jeli nam prag još 2 u 1?

----------


## simicv

Pa stvarno gdje je Prag? To jest gdje je Marija?

Ferenc Kollar je bio vlasnik najpoznatije klinike za refleksologiju u Mađarskoj. Danas ju ja mislim vodi njegova kći Melinda. Na refleksološkom tretmanu provela sam mjesec dana. To je bio jedan od pokušaja da zatrudnim prirodnim putem. Nije uspjela trudnoća, ali je zato očistio cijelo tijelo od hormona i osjećala sam se super. Akupresura je medicinski priznata, no bez zafrkancije, točke se stimuliraju nožićem, vrlo oštrim predmetima, a terapeuti izgledaju kao sumo hrvači. To je liječenje slično akupunkturi. Stvarno se ne treba bojati lagane masaže da se malko tekućina isprazni iz tijela. Neće baš proizvesti neki efekt, ali olakša.
Meni se tekućina već sada nakuplja, a tek ulazim u 23tt.

----------


## prag_mm

Pozdrav svima,

Moja draga je još u komadu. Marija je sinoc udarala mamu toliko da smo se zabrinuli. Iskreno u polu snu sam trazio kljuceve da je vodim na hitnu, ali smo odustali. marija se preplala mojih pšrijetnji s hitnom pa se umirila. Danas idemo na pregled pa cemo vidjeti sta kaze doktor. po nama ima naznake da ce uskoro poceti ali  ako pitate Mariju nista-valjda joj je jako ljepo jos u mami.
Mene pomalo  to izluduije i jako smo nestrpljivi da vidimo nasu princezu. Kako udara mamu siguran sam da ce biti boksac ili hokejasica (to je popularno sada)

----------


## mare41

ajme, draga, kalendar, strašno mi je žao, nažalost, nema odgovora zašto, kad se malo oporavite možeš napraviti pretrage na trombofiliju, jako mi je žao....

----------


## Sela

*Kalendar* zao mi je... :Sad:  ..to su grozne stvari..
*Prag* vjerovatno se jos samo malo trebate strpjeti i vasa ce princeza biti u narucju :Zaljubljen:

----------


## hop

Cure jel normalno da mi je trbuh tvrd ko kamen, to sam primjetila od danas ujutro i tak je neprestano do sad?

----------


## prag_mm

Pozdrav

Evo da vam javim i novosti s pregleda (pošto moja draga ne piše danas)
Marija je prava tatina cura izmjereno 3,70 kg, plodna voda obilata i prozirna.
Doktor prezadovoljan.
Draga moja se pocela polako otvarati a ja sam jos vise nestrpljiv.
Inace radim u financijama pa sam sve obavjestio da su maguce velikkkkkeee pogreske jer sam neuracunljiv!!!!
Tako da znate da i nama nije bas lako.... :Cool:

----------


## hop

Cure pomagajte jej je normalno da mi je tvrd trbuh, nema bolova 28tt je, neznma dal može bit prehrana(banane, krastavci), al to jedem često svaki dan skoro tako da neznam ni sama.

----------


## miga24

Da ti nisu bh kontrakcije. One se navodno počinju javljati u drugom tromjesečju. Ja ih još nisam iskusila ali nekim curama počnu i puno ranije nego tebi. http://mojaprvabeba.blogspot.com/200...ntrakcije.html

----------


## hop

I ja sam to pomislila, jedino što me brine što je stano tvrd ko kamen i ne omekša, a kod BH je tvrd pa omekša,

----------


## miga24

Da... eto na žalost nemam iskustva. Valjda će ti se javiti netko sa sličnim iskustvom.

----------


## KLARA31

hop koliko dugo ti stoji tako tvrd stomak? i meni bude po par sati ali ja se ne brinem,računam to je bebina guza ili leđa i spava

----------


## crvenkapica77

kalendar   jako mi je zao   :Sad:

----------


## frka

kalendar, žao mi je...

hop, je l ti cijeli trbuh tvrd ili samo dio? inače, nije normalno da je cijeli tvrd, ali ne mora ništa strašno značiti tako da nemoj odmah dizati paniku... kod češćih kontrakcija ili tako zgrčene maternice od čega trbuh bude tvrd bitno je izbjegavati diranje trbuha jer to potiče kontrakcije... 

(nemoj se sad naljutiti jer zbilja ništa loše ne mislim, ali često paničariš i bojiš se svega i svačega, a kad ti se da konkretan savjet, odmahneš rukom na to... simicv očito zna nešto o akupresuri... ja nemam pojma i fakat ne želim pametovati, ali znam da mi je u bolnici rečeno NE masirati stopala jer to može potaknuti kontrakcije... isto tako NE dirati trbuh... nakon trudnoće kakvu sam imala, ja ne bih riskirala ma kako rizik bio malen... ovo je savjet svima s učestalim kontrakcijama... i da me se ne bi krivo shvatilo - ne mislim da bi trudnice trebale ležati doma ko bolesnici... dapače - ako je trudnoća zdrava, uživajte, krećite se i radite što vam odgovara! ali ne znam čemu izazivati vraga s nekim stvarima)

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Prag mm pzzz zenicu..i nek izdrzi do termina...prema dogovoru..mi smo zatvoreno nestrpljivi  :Smile:

----------


## kalendar

hvala cure, ovo zaista treba prebroditi. 
ali samo naprijed. nemam sta drugo.

----------


## hop

Ma ne ljutim se ja ništa frka.
Tvrd mi je od jutra i ne popušta i sav je tvrd , samo dole nisko nije al baš dole nisko sam jedan mali dio i sve do grudi gore je tvrd ko kamen.

----------


## Sela

*Hop* i meni zna trbuh biti tvrd,ali sam poprilicno strpljiva sama sa sobom otkad osjetim bebu.Jednom il dvaput do sada bio je po cijeli dan tvrd
pogotovo dok stojim(kad legnem omeksa i omlohavi),pa zna kod pupka koza biti jako napeta i slicno.Danas npr.sam osjecala neki cudan osjecaj
u dubini trbuha,ne bih rekla bol ali nesto slicno i vidim danas popodne u ogledalu kako je trbuh izgleda naglo narastao.Jesi primjetila da ti trbuh ponekad naraste u jednom danu?
Ja da.Mislim da su to te faze.Ne bih rekla da su to kontrakcije dok tako drzi cijeli dan i bude trbuh tvrd.Milsim da je to jednostavno faza u rastu i razvoju maternice
i rastezanju trbusnog misicja.
Ali naravno ako imas priliku,uvijek za sve sto te muci pogotovo ako je cesto ili nesto bolno,pitaj dr.

----------


## hop

Sela hvala, u srijedu imam kontrolu tako da nastojim izdržati do srijede.
Pa nisam primjetila da naraste nešto, a nije mi ni neki baš, al ta tvrdoća danas čitav dan, to mi je nešto novo, malo boli gore onak visoko, baš gdje je želudac, baš ko da me i želudac boli, a leđa me bole al na njih ne obračam pažnju više koliko ,e dugo bole i kako sam jako, tak da leđa ne doživljavam.

----------


## Sela

Maternica svojim rastom valjda gura trbusne organe..to je za ocekivati.Za ocekivati je da neke trudnice osjete svaki štrec koji se na ili u tijelu desi,a
neke prodju kroz sve kao avion ne opazajuci nista ili malo.Ja sam u pocetku obracala paznju na svaki i najmanji fenomencic i sate provela
googlajuci,a sad,iako i sad osjetim promjene koje se desavaju,malo sam hladnokrvnija..Ipak je sve to jedno drugo stanje.A u nama raste jedan novi
zivot i ne moze bas sve biti bezbolno i isto kao prije..

----------


## simicv

Mislim da ti je Sela dobro odgovorila.
Meni trbuh zna biti tvrd kao kamen od hrane. Uvela sam jogurt dane. Posebno se napuhnem od celuloze u povrću. Imam osjećaj da ću eksplodirati. Očito se želudac podigao i napuhuje gornji dio trbuha.
Frka, ovo je MPO trudnoća. Sve smo živčane i želimo da uspješno rodimo, jer nas u slučaju lošega scenarija ne čeka ponovni pokušaj kroz dobar seks. Ja se u ovom stanju pokušavam maknuti od crnjaka. Lako je strahovati jesi li nisi 15 dana do bete, ali 38 do 42 tjedna "oće li neće li" nije normalno. Koliko god upozorenjima želiš pomoći svima nama, nitko ne sumnja u to, psiha se od upozorenja i crnih scenarija brzo umori. 
A doktorima ja osobno ne vjerujem. Imam previše iskustva u poslu, i privatno, pa znam da nekim "urbanim legendama" pokrivaju propuste i neuspjehe.
Uz dužno poštovanje visokocijenjenom stručnjaku na kojega se često poziva, i on je zataškao nešto što nije smio. S druge strane, jako loš rejting pripisuje se nekim liječnicima koji su vrhunski, dok nepoznate ambicije jednostavno odustanu od truda i talenta.
Sve je to posljedica privatizacije liječničke prakse, kada naše zdravlje postaje roba. Umjesto da rade posao liječnika, i uposle menađera, prave marke od liječnika završe u papirologiji, financijama, tako da im do glavnoga posla više nije ni stalo. Pacijente predaju drugome a oni se hrvaju sa bankarima.

Meni je psihijatar rekao: "Samo je jedna majka. Ona zna sve i osjeća sve od početka. Ono što kao majka osjećaš nepogrešiv je instinkt uspomoć kojega su se rađale generacije tisućljećima prije tvoje djece!"

----------


## bugaboo

Alma i Andream cestitam od  :Heart:  na velikim deckima :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Beti3

> Cure pomagajte jej je normalno da mi je tvrd trbuh, nema bolova 28tt je, neznma dal može bit prehrana(banane, krastavci), al to jedem često svaki dan skoro tako da neznam ni sama.


*hop*, ali bebine pokrete normalno osjećaš, zar ne?

Mislim da bi ti bilo jako pametno da nazoveš doktora, ako ti je i dalje tvrd trbuh. Nemoj čekati redovan pregled, danas nazovi. Ne brini, nije to paničarenje, to je normalna briga. Najvažnije je da budeš smirena, a to nisi dok ne saznaš zašto je trbuh tvrd.

----------


## hop

Hvala cure simicv i sela,a cure znam da je teško , je da, pogotovo kada prođeš takav put, ja sam pokušala od hzzo-a da mi plati ivf u pragu ali nije išlo samo inseminacija, a dr iz praga je rekla da od inseminacije ništa, a i nalazi ni meni nisu bili bajni, tako da je  to jako puno koštalo i psihički a i da ne pričam financijski.
Nikom od nas nije lako, ali na kraju mora biti dobro.

----------


## hop

Je osječam bebu normalno, a dr mi je danas radio dopodne, a sutra radi popodne.

----------


## simicv

Za utjehu, prešla si granicu preživljavanja bebe van maternice, tako bar piše dr. Harni (27tt). Ne znači da ćeš početi rađati, već ti želim reći da se sve krize što si prošla primiču kraju. Opusti se. Sve će biti dobro!

----------


## Sela

*Simicv* ovo sto je rekao taj psihijatar je jedna velika istina i mudar je to covjek ,ali razumijet cemo i cure poput Hop jer strahovi su uvijek jaci i od razuma i od intuicije..
Strah moze biti toliko jak da se moze i fizicki manifestirati i realizirati.Zato se treba rijesiti strahova,ali ne boriti se protiv njih nego ga prihvatiti,u mislima
zagrliti kao prijatelja i reci si:"Aaha,dobro,tu si,s obzirom sto smo sve prosli,uvijek ces biti tu..ali hajde da se dogovorimo nesto.."
Ponekad covjek mora proci uzasne stvari da nadje kompromise sam sa sobom.
Postoji razlika izmedju strahova i panike.Strah je jedno trajno stanje za koje se smatra da ima objektivnu podlogu,dok je panika i sklonost panici
osobina koja se javi povremeno i iznenada pogotovo u osoba koje su potrebne tudje paznje i skrbi vise od ostalih.
Tako ja razmisljam.Ako je nasa Hop slicna ovim drugima,neka je.Kakvih nas sve ima...boze..Ne treba nikoga prozivati sto nije siguran
u sebe u  stanju koje prvi puta prozivljava..tolerancija i pomoc je primarna svrha ovakvih foruma...
Zato cure,zanemarimo ovaj moj post ako se niste ovdje nasle i idemo dalje pricati-kako se osjecamo.
kiss

----------


## KLARA31

Daj hop sad ćeš i mene zabrinuti zato što mi je tvrd stomak,nisam to smatrala zabrinjavajućim.
Javi šta ti gin. kaže.

----------


## prag_mm

Ovako cure

Gledajuci iz mog kuta viđenja:

Odlazak po prvu betu-strah

dijagnoza upalu plucu u trudnoci-strah

prvo krvarenje-strah

drugo krvarenje-strah

gubljenje kilaze-strah

dijagnoza kamenca u bubrezima-strah


Puno je straha u 9 mjeseci,  a jako malo veselih trenutaka.

Pošto sam musko ipak mislim da treba naci sretnih trenutaka i reci hvala Bogu i ne dizati paniku ako nije potrebno.

Bar mi tako pokusavamo jer ima puno gorih i tezih stvari za strah. Pokusajte uzivati u svojim mrvicama dok su u stomaku i opustite se.

Inace moja malenkost od sinoc tepa Mariji da izade ali njente nista-mala ceka da tati dode ludnica u firmi.

----------


## lasta

Ma i meni bude tvrd stomak. To mi se desi kada se umrom. Inace nisam bas tip koji lezi vec stalno moram nesto raditi,primjetila sam da je to znak da sam pretjerala. Kada dosta hodam ili se saginjem. Mozda je i vama zbog toga.

----------


## lasta

Prag-mm prezivjet ces ti to. Uvijek zanemarimo kako je muskima kada se spremaju za "porod". Mi tu bol osjetimo,prezivimo i nosimo se sa time,dok muski (bar mislim)zele pomoci a skroz su bespomocni(znam po mom mm na punkciji).

Stvarno vam je tesko.

----------


## hop

Eto cure, zanemarila sam i ja tvrd trbuh,mada ja stalno mirujem, jer od početka trudnoće imam bolove tj od 7tt.
I od jučer navečer počelo je dosta boliti malo jaće neg prije u leđima dole i bol se širi u noge i boli dole u trbuhu al u trbuhu nije tak ko u leđima i širi se u prepone, neznam kako si pomoći, jer sada ne prestaje ko prije od magnezija i normabela, a nastojim sačekat sutrašnju kontrolu.
Ja neznam možda sam ja takva sva nikakva, al ta bol, nije lako, znam da je i normalno da boli, pa se tješim, al eto mene dosta jako boli i neće da popusti, baš me drži, malo se smiri na sat dva i onda opet stisne ta bol, al eto nastojim izdurat do sutra i ne paničariti.
Jel koja od vas ima da je tako?

----------


## frka

hop, mislim da poanta svega nije da nešto zanemariš i trpiš nego da postupaš u skladu sa svojim osjećajima i potrebama... znači, ako imaš bolove i ne osjećaš se dobro, a to te muči, strah te i želiš otkloniti sumnju da se nešto događa, odi dr-u! nemoj čekati, patiti se i mučiti samu sebe... naravno da je vjerovatno sve u redu i da si jednostavno osjetljiva trudnica koja osjeća rastezanje maternice, ali isto tako postoji mogućnost da se nešto događa - bolovi kakve opisuješ mogu biti kontrakcije ili čak trudovi...
mislim...sve je divno kako cure opisuju pozitivno razmišljanje i majčinu intuiciju, ali da o tome sve ovisi, komplikacije u trudnoći se uopće ne bi dešavale... nemojte se ljutiti, ali to je debelo banaliziranje...

ne želim te plašiti, ali kod mene su takvi bolovi značili kontrakcije. do 30tt nisu utjecale na cerviks, ali tada se naglo desilo skraćivanje cerviksa, otvaranje i kontrakcije su postale pravi trudovi... a ja to nisam znala - osjećaj mi je bio isti kao i do tada... dakle, džaba vam ovdje intuicija jer se otvaranje ne osjeća. to vam dođe na isto ko kad vam netko izvan MPO priče kaže "opustite se". 
tvrd trbuh može biti i od napuhnutosti, ali tada ne bi trebalo biti bolova u leđima i preponama... ali opet ponavljam - vjerovatno je samo rastezanje maternice no nema se smisla mučiti - olakšaj si i odi dr-u...

----------


## Beti3

> Eto cure, zanemarila sam i ja tvrd trbuh,mada ja stalno mirujem, jer od početka trudnoće imam bolove tj od 7tt.
> I od jučer navečer počelo je dosta boliti malo jaće neg prije u leđima dole i bol se širi u noge i boli dole u trbuhu al u trbuhu nije tak ko u leđima i širi se u prepone, neznam kako si pomoći, jer sada ne prestaje ko prije od magnezija i normabela, a nastojim sačekat sutrašnju kontrolu.
> Ja neznam možda sam ja takva sva nikakva, al ta bol, nije lako, znam da je i normalno da boli, pa se tješim, al eto mene dosta jako boli i neće da popusti, baš me drži, malo se smiri na sat dva i onda opet stisne ta bol, al eto nastojim izdurat do sutra i ne paničariti.
> Jel koja od vas ima da je tako?


*hop*, nemoj paničariti, ali odmah odi na pregled. Ne možeš čekati do sutra. Nije normalno da boli. Molim te, ako nećeš na pregled, nazovi doktora. Radije stoput bezveze dizati paniku, nego jednom zakasniti. :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

Curke molim malu pomoć....Izgleda da sam navukla neku virozu...nesvjestice me hvataju,kišem,kašljem i temperatura mi je blago povišena (37,5), Dr. kaže da ne uzimam ništa ali mene stvarno obara. Šta ste vi koristile u trudnoići a da ne šteti bebi?? Pijem čaj,juhice,cijedim limun i tak...

----------


## Šiškica

Samo Lupocet.

----------


## simicv

Med i limun i čaj. Inače kažu da čak ni gripa ne utječe fatalno na trudnoću, pa ne treba paničariti. Klasičan tretman upale dišnih puteva.

----------


## hop

Evo bila sam kod doktora, sve je u redu zatvorena 44mm, jedino te mjere zaostaju, ja sam trudna 27+6,a bolovi to je zanemarivo, a dobro, valjda je kod mene tak normalno da tak boli.I da bio je na zadak, pa na glavici i sad opet na zadak.
A šta kažete na mjere?
bpd 27/1
hc 28/1
ac 25/4
fl 27

----------


## mirna26

*miga24*.....inbox ti je pun :Wink:

----------


## miga24

> *miga24*.....inbox ti je pun


Primljeno na znanje. :Smile:

----------


## đurđa76

evo mali update:danas pregled 34+4,cura ima oko 2,5 kg,protoci uredni,ctg u redu,jedino primjećene kalcifikacije na posteljici ,kaže dr. da je posteljica I/II i da je u principu to u redu.po procjeni ako bi bila još mjesec dana do poroda curka bi imala oko 3,5 kg.,ja dobila ukupno 14 kg(sve u trbuhu)
toliko od nas,sad smo na tjednim kontrolama,znači za tjedan dana opet

----------


## Sela

Bravo *Đurđa*-ti jos malo i fertig.A gdje su nam *Prag i Iva Mia*?Nadam se da je ovo zatopljenje dalo zara njihovim
malisanima da pozele izic.Svi ih cekamo!!!!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Sela mi smo još 2u1...nestrpljivo čekamo ovo zivahno čudo da izađe van...al nikako je ne možemo nagovoriti...

----------


## prag

Sela i mi smo još 2 u 1, isto kao i IvaMia i moja mala je tako živahna da je svaki dan sve teže i teže, udara na sve strane  :Smile: )) ma udara muški i kako je muž ex vaterpolist zezamo se da je na tatu! a ja sanjam o latino plesačici  :Smile: ) 
 ujutro je ctg pa ćemo vidjeti što kaže...
čim bude novosti muž javi odmah  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

Ajme,drage,jedva cekam da nam javite najsretnije vijesti!!!! :Klap:

----------


## hop

Cure da li su vam znali biti povišeni leukociti meni su 13.7 a idu do 9.7, znam da u trudnoći mogu biti povišeni, al blago,jel je vama tako znalo biti preko 13?

----------


## simicv

Hop, a da se ti lijepo naručiš kod nekog specijaliste u Zagreb! Postavljaš pitanja ko na specijalističkom ispitu iz porodništva. Zašto si vadila leukocite? Sumnja li se na upalu? Ako je upala moraš na turu antibiotika. Pa i mi zagrepčanke idemo na "fensi šmensi" specijalističke preglede jednom mjesečno. Jako je nezdravo davati ti savjete prema vlastitom iskustvu, i može biti pogrešno. Pola će nas za tvoj upit misliti da je to uobičajeno, a biti će i onih kod kojih je to značilo upalni proces. Nije drama, ja sam ih imala i u upalama duplo više, ali...nismo kompetentne, pa čak ni one što su "rađale" nisu pozvane da ti postavljaju dijagnozu.

----------


## hop

Ja, zbilja neznam šta sam pogrešno pitala, mislim da sam samo na ljep način pitala da li su kome bili preko 13, al ne i zašto¨!
Mislila sam da se na ovom forumu može pitati bez kritikovanja, zašt sam to pitala i da tom služi, al sve u redu.
Uglavnom idem kod specijaliste u Zagreb kada imam novaca da ga platim.
Doktor mi je dao da izvadim krvnu sliku čisto radi kontrole.
I nije nikakakva mi drama, nego sam samo pitala,niti sam od ikoga tražila dijagnozu, kako se vidi ja sam pitala samo da li su kome bili leukociti u trudnoći iznad 13 i to je sve!

----------


## Beti3

> Cure da li su vam znali biti povišeni leukociti meni su 13.7 a idu do 9.7, znam da u trudnoći mogu biti povišeni, al blago,jel je vama tako znalo biti preko 13?


Draga hop, prestrašila si me neki dan sa opisom svojih bolova, ali kad sam vidjela tvoj nick morala sam se opet javiti da te malo utješim.

Trudnoća je drugo stanje organizma i svaka trudnoća, a pogotovo ona koja je nastala MPO je zahtjevna za buduću mamu.

Treba reagirati na nepravilnosti, ali treba i uživati u spoznaji da ti dijete raste pod srcem. Trudnoća traje ustvari jako kratko i treba ju živjeti svaki dan. 

Leukociti 13 su još uvijek normalni za trudnicu. Tebi je 13,7. Trebala si pitati svoga liječnika što on kaže da li je i to skroz u redu. Neki lijekovi uzrokuju isto povišene leukocite, bez da ima ikakvih upala u tijelu. A ti kao MPO trudnica si sigurno uzimala razne.

Uzmi blokić i zapiši u njega sva pitanja koja želiš postaviti svome liječniku na pregledu. Ja sam to radila i u trudnoći i kad sam vodila bebe na pregled, jer jednostavno zaboravim pitati kad dođem tamo. A kad vidim napisano, lijepo se sjetim i pitam.

Nadam se da će ti trudnoća biti što jednostavnija nadalje, ali ako vidim da si zabrinuta, utješit ću te najbolje što znam, može?

----------


## simicv

Malecka Hop, u rizičnim trudnoćama slušaju se stručnjaci a ne laici. I ne radi se o curama sa foruma, jer smo u istoj gabuli. Možda griješim, ali stvarno ti moram reći da se bojim da slušaš nekoga totalno nekompetentnoga sa strane, koji te jako plaši. I nemoj biti uvrijeđena, ni mi u metropoli nemamo novaca. Ja nemam više ni kune primanja. I znaš što. Boli me ona stvar za lovu. Važno mi je da živo i zdravo dijete izvedem na svijet. Ako mi je nešto sumnjivo, i treba dati novac, moliti ću, žicati, poniziti se, i naći ga. Ova država izrodila je hrpu nemoralnih ljudi, i premda spadamo u međunarodnim konvencijama zaštićenu kategoriju- tzv zaštitu majčinstva, moramo biti svjesne da nitko neće "pasti na trepavice" što smo nakon xy pokušaja zatrudnjele. To je kriminal i krajnji nemoral, ali vidiš i sama koliko vlasti i zakona i što ja znam čega će trebati da se kriva drina ispravi.

Tvoji postovi su kao priča o dječaku i vuku, koji je zezao selo vičući da se vuk pojavio i kada je vuk stvarno došao, nitko ga nije šljivio. Trudna sam kao i ti, i nikada nisam pomislila da se foliraš ili da skrećeš pažnju na sebe. Znam da se bojiš i da strepiš, ali... u maloj sredini, nemoj se ljutiti, liječniku možeš pomalo "ići na..." I gledati će da te se riješi. No to je potpuno pogrešno jer može doći i do ozbiljne komplikacije. Zato sam ti savjetovala da sa kompetentnom osobom, kojoj ćeš sve lijepo platiti porazgovaraš o svojim strepnjama. Ako su bez razloga, on će uzeti lovu, a ti otići kući pjevajući. Ako je strah opravdan, imaš bolnicu, i uputnicu i sve ono što nam ide pod zdravstveno. Nemam baš majčinski stil pisanja, ali ne znam kako iskrenije i sigurna u svoja uputstva da ti to kažem. Lošim savjetom ničije dijete ne želim na savjesti, pogotovo ne ženi koja je prošla isto što i ja.

----------


## prag

drage moje, meni se bliži taj tren..sinoć sam imala lažne trudove i ispao mi je sluzavo gnojni čep ali kako su trudovi prestali nisam išla u rodilište već sam išla spavati..malo mi je neobično što se mala umirila, inače skače ko mali kengur ove dane..

što se tiče naše hop ja bih kao i simicv preporučila da je vodi neki MPO specijalist koji bi znao odgovoriti na sva pitanje. npr iako svi znamo da u trudnoći leukociti znaju biti povišeni teško je sad reći i pametno savjetovati koliko to više od normalne granice je normalno..tj mislim da mi na forumu teško to možemo reči, već dr koji je vadio nalaz može dati mišljenje, eventulano izvaditi dodatno crp ( koji je bolji pokazatelj upale od leukocita ) ili jednostavno hop da dobro ocjeni da li je nešto konkretno boli..jer teško da neka upala može proći bez bolova..a ono najčešće je sad dišni sustav, mokraćni isl. ili problemi koje možda imaš kronično..

inače smatram da ne valja ni zanemariti neki simptom ali ne valja ni paničariti..kad je mene zabolio bubreg tj kamenac od nedjelje do četvrtka sam povračala i bolilo me., moj gin, gin na hitnoj, moja svekrva i nevjesta doktorice svi su mi govorili da je u pitanu želudac, predlagali djetu da se on smiri a bol pripisivali širenju maternice..meni je prva trudnoća i nisam znala kako je to kad se širi maternica ali sam nakon 5 dana zanemarila sve 4 i otišla na hitni interni gdje su mi ustanovili zastoj biubrega i kamenac..jednostavno mi je intuicija i vlastiti organizam poručili da nešto ipak ne štima..
međutim bitno je kad prođe takva situacija ponovno se opustiti i nastojati uživati u trudnoći. i ne tražiti problem gdje ga nema..
npr ja nisam nikad dr ni na forumu pitala što znače oznake koje dr piše o bebi, kad on kaže da je ok, onda je ok, šta ja imam čačkati dalje i brinuti se..a to naša hop radi i to mislim da nije pametno..
uz to bih vam svima proporučila da vas vodi MPO specijalist jer iako nitko od nas nema novca na bacanje vjerujte da svaka kn potrošena na stručnu osobu koja će ti kvalitetno odgovoriti na sva pitanja, neće te prepasti, dovesti do suza po izlasku iz ordinacije vrijedi. ja sam samo ovaj mjesec dala dr 1600 kn a ako ne rodim u pon će biti još 250 itd..ukupno u trudnoći oko 6000 kn. ja sam nezaposlena, podstanari smo, živimo od muževe plaće i dakako da smo došli u debeli minus, ali nije mi žao jer pored svega kažem vrijedi moj dr MImica svake lipe što sam mu dala..

----------


## Inesz

Prag, to je to. Blizu je taj sretan trenutak. Neka bude sve u redu, mirno i prirodno.  :Heart:

----------


## Sela

*Prag* mogu samo potpisati *Inesz*-sve neka bude u redu!!Sretno!

----------


## KLARA31

Prag  :Smile:  tvoje sljedeće javljanje iz rodilišta  :Smile:  :Smile:  sretno!

Hop meni su sad leukocíti bílí 13.5 í doktoríca opće prakse i gin su rekli da je to u redu, uz malo bakterija,malo sluzi,malo proteina u mokraci al su rekli da je ok.

----------


## sali

*Prag* izgleda da si nam ti prva za rodilište, sretno  :Zaljubljen: 

Mi smo danas 40+3, a moj bebač još nije spreman za upoznavanje. Jučer na pregledu otvorena 2 cm, bez trudova, samo lagane kontrakcije, ponovo kontrola u ponedjeljak i hospitalizacija.

*Klara31* kako su ti ruke, da li još trnu?

----------


## KLARA31

Joj spasila sam se sali,kupila steznike sta se navuku na saku,za upalu  zglobova,i sad bar spavam po noci,skidam ih i stavljam jer kao nesmiju se cilu noc drzat,al ionako se budim svako malo. Míslim da bi vise stete bilo to sto sam ja nervozna i neispavana,i moram trpit bol. A sad samo trnu,to je izdržljivo  :Smile: 
Uskoro će tvoja beba na upoznavanje  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## prag

hvala cure na dobrim željama! i ja se nadam da će mala što prije..
sali reci mi zašto te hospitaliziraju? sretno ako se ne čujemo do poroda! 
gdje nam je IvaMia, nije se javljala ovih dana..možda ima u nje novosti..

i da..je li itko javio za neu, ili sam ja propustila vijest?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Mi smo još u komadu..s laganim kontrakcijama..u pon na kontroli pa cemo vidjeti sto dalje...ja se nadam da će se uskoro početi nesto događati  :Smile: 
Terminuse moje koja prva krene nek joj je sa srećom  :Smile:

----------


## hop

Hvala klara,eto mene je sam zanimalo da li je tko imao tako isto ko i ja, jednostavno mi tak lakše, a u petak sam podigla nalaz popodne a moj dr radi dopodne, pa ću mu u ponedjeljak odnjeti nalaz.
Mada pretpostavljam da je to sve u redu.
Ali rekao je da donesem da vidi, pa ću odnjeti.

----------


## Vojvođanka

Dopala me je čast da vratim uslugu  :Smile: 
Sali nam je rodila veeeelikog dečka teškog 4450gr i dugačkog 56cm, zove se Viktor a došao je danas u 9 i 43!
Čestitke hrabroj mami!

----------


## KLARA31

uuuu stvarno je velik i dugačak! čestitke sali!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## frka

čestitke, sali!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## alma_itd

*sali* cestitke od :Heart:  a malom Viktoru zelim svu srecu ovog svijeta i da raste sretno uz svoje roditelje.Naravno cestitke i sretnom tati :Klap:

----------


## kockica1

*sali* cestitke na velikom decku.stvarno si heroj veliki...
 moja bebica pocela prve pokrete. osjecam male baloncice kad se umirim. joj kako slatko..samo bi lezala da mi se javlja beba..

----------


## sweety

*sali* čestitke  :Zaljubljen:  viktor dobrodošao  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## prag

čestitke sali od  :Heart: !!!! to je dečko i po! :Yes:  



ja sam jutros bila u rodilištu, išla mi je krv s sluzi i nije mi bilo jasno je li to krv od otvaranja cerviksa ili od sluzavog čepa a on mi je ispao još u petak večer pa sam sumnjala je li to to..uglavnom lažna uzbuna, vratili me doma, to je još od čepa čišćenje, slabe kontrakcije , ctg uredan, nije porod u pitanju...
i da..mala je zezatorica, zadnja 2 dana se umirila, skoro je ne osjetim a tamo počela skakati  :Very Happy:  na ctg   :Laughing:

----------


## crvenkapica77

sali cestitke i od mene   :Very Happy: 

i svima  koji su u terminu  jedno veliko  SRETNO   :Heart:

----------


## KLARA31

da prag stvarno te zeza i voza tvoja Marija, još dok može  :Smile: 
danas ti je termin  :Smile:

----------


## simicv

Sali ukrade mi ime! Neka ti je sa srećom

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Sali nam je rodila veeeelikog dečka teškog 4450gr i dugačkog 56cm, zove se Viktor a došao je danas u 9 i 43!


Čestitke mami,a velikom dečku dobrodošlica!

----------


## eva133

Sali čestitam!
Prag sretno!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Sali ohohohoho...fina momcina...cestitaaaaam na sinu...samo da bude živ i zdrav!!!

Prag kod tebe se barem nesto događa...prođe nam nas obecani datum  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Sali čestitam!
> Prag sretno!


eva  kako tvoja trudnoca  , jel znas sta nosis

----------


## kalendar

> Sali čestitam!
> Prag sretno!


potpisujem!

----------


## eva133

> eva  kako tvoja trudnoca  , jel znas sta nosis


Za sada je sve ok. Doktorica još nije 100% sigurna, ali za sada su curica i dečko.
Kako si ti?

----------


## miga24

Sali, čestitke na kršnom momčiću!

----------


## Sela

*Sali* cestitke!!!
*Prag i Prag_mm* ima li novosti?
Moj hahar izgleda narastao ili se okrenuo jer drugacije lupka-do sad je lupkao iskljucivo nisko(valjda rucicama) a sad
se javi i prema zelucu visoko.Pitam se sad gdje je uopce moj zeludac?Jucer sam jedva probavila rucak
toliko sam puhala i podrigivala.Sutra smo punih 25 tjedana. :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Za sada je sve ok. Doktorica još nije 100% sigurna, ali za sada su curica i dečko.
> Kako si ti?


dobro  sam  ,  valjda cu onda i ja saznat  ovaj tjedan sta  nosim

----------


## Lua

Sali čestitke!

----------


## prag_mm

> *Sali* cestitke!!!
> *Prag i Prag_mm* ima li novosti?
> Moj hahar izgleda narastao ili se okrenuo jer drugacije lupka-do sad je lupkao iskljucivo nisko(valjda rucicama) a sad
> se javi i prema zelucu visoko.Pitam se sad gdje je uopce moj zeludac?Jucer sam jedva probavila rucak
> toliko sam puhala i podrigivala.Sutra smo punih 25 tjedana.


Pozdrav svima

SALE od srca cestitke.

Nasa mala je jako tvrdoglava ! 
Za sada nista. Doktor kaze samo pratiti tako da smo jako nestrpljivi. Otvorena je jedan cm i sve ok.
Inace pokupila je moju narav tako da je od samog pocetka zezatorica.
Iskreno cure svatio sam jedno: mi uvjek nesto cekamo -prvu betu ....prvi ultrazvuk..uvjek nesto....
Da smijao sam se nekim komentarima na ovom forumu o ponašanju MM -ova. I da sve je istina 
priznajem totalno sam izgubljen tako da me draga cesto pita tko je ovdje trudan  :Laughing: 
Samo malo da vas nasmijem jucer dok smo cekali moja draga je cistila frizider a ja sam izbezumljen gledao.
Strasno
Ukoliko dode do novosti odmah Vam javim -ako i mene nezadrze u bolnici samo na nekom drugom odjelu (obicno takvi odjeli su u podrumu) :Laughing: 




*Mare41*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

prag-muž, i ja cupkam, ko neki koji zovu i pitaju jel tiska :Laughing: , iščekujemo s vama (i hvala vam oboma :Heart: ) i nisu svugdje ti odjeli u podrumu, negdje imaju pogled na smirujuću prirodu vani :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Drage curke evo nas s pregleda .... otvorena 2 cm...lagano cervix omekšan...no nisam još totalno spremna za porod...izgleda da se rađamo krajem tjedna po dr. procjeni...sve u svemu ne da se mala tako lako van...  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

Sali čestitke(stvarno veliki mali bebo)

Prag-mm ma uspjeti ćeš ti to,imaš dvije hrabre cure kraj sebe  :Cool: .
Prag tebi sve želje da prođe bezbolnije i savršeno.

----------


## morskavila

Sali čestitke  :Smile:  veeeliki dečko dobrodošao!

Prag sretno!

----------


## simicv

Danas imam osjećaj da će mi se trbuh odljepiti od tijela i prošetati po stanu! :Laughing:

----------


## mirna26

> Danas imam osjećaj da će mi se trbuh odljepiti od tijela i prošetati po stanu!


isto i meni...s tim da se meni javlja takav osjećaj svaki drugi dan.Znači jedan dan momak iz trbuha želi izletiti,drugi dan mirnije ponašanje.Kao da potroši svu energiju u jednom danu, pa se drugi dan odmara.

*Sali* čestitke na pravoj momčini! :Wink:

----------


## simicv

Odlično! Onda će sutra biti miran kod doktora! Zadnji put na  vaginalnom ultrazvuku  napali su sondu! :Laughing: 
Doktorica umrla od smijeha.
Dobro da nemamo odnose mm i ja! Muški klinac je uslikan u "boksačkoj pozi". Nema labavo kada je blizanački teritorij u pitanju. Nock out!

----------


## KLARA31

I ja jedan dan cili neosjetim bebu,nezabrinjavam se jer sam je  navečer i po noći osjetila. A onda ima dana kada dva i pol sata se miče i miče.ne znam odakle joj snaga

----------


## Sela

I moj mali danas bio aktivan toliko da sam ga osjetila kroz vlastitu aktivnost,dok sam hodala,vozila se u tramvaju,birala knjige u knjiznici..nista ga nije omelo.
Po noci ga ne osjetim previse,ali znam se probuditi oko 4,4 30 ujutro i tad vec on krece sa svoom ranojutarnjom gimnastikom.
Cekam jos 9 dana do kontrole,bas me zanima koliko ce biti tezak..

----------


## prag

evo drage moje kako je mm već izvjestio ja sam još u komadu i čekamo do daljnjega..otvorena za prst, cerviks se omekšaje, plodna voda b.o, mala navodno nije dobila na kilaži od prošlog pon pa je idalje po njemu oko 3700 g. sutra ctg, plodna u srijedu pa opet ctg pa opet plodna itd do subote. ako do sub ne izađe onda će me moj dr hospitalizirati i poroditi u subotu jer je tad dežuran u bolnici. inače je on privatnik ali 2x mjesečno ima dežurstvo u rodilištu. ne znam što bih radije..da rodim što prije ili da dočekam subotu i rodim u sigurnim rukama.. :Smile: 
tvrdoglave naše cure IvaMia jel da?  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

Kako izgleda provjera plodne vode? To mi zvuci kao nesto cega bih se dosta bojala. :Sad:

----------


## prag

> Kako izgleda provjera plodne vode? To mi zvuci kao nesto cega bih se dosta bojala.


Ne brini, ništa strašno, malo je neugodno i može malkice ići krvi nakon toga ali je brzo gotovo i nužno za obaviti čim se prođe termin jer u slučaju da se ''zamuti'' treba ići na porod što prije..

----------


## prag

još bih vam prenijela jedno iskustvo da znate..sve vas čeka porod pa ako vam se dogodi kao meni da znate kako postupiti...

dakle, prije poroda ( to može biti i 15 dana prije  a može neposredno pred porod ) izađe sluzavo-gnojni čep koji izgleda kao gnojni šmrklji iz nosa, žuto-zeleno gnojno, kompaktno, želatinozno i veličine kovanice. to samo po sebi nije razlog za ići na hitnu ali nakon toga kad dođe do sluzavog bjelankastog rastegljivog iscjedka prošaranog krvavim žilicama ( bez obzira što pri tome nema trudova ) treba ići na hitnu tj rodilište i provjeriti da li je krenuo porod i otvaranje..ta sluz naime označava da cerviks se širi i omekšaje i može doći do ubrzanog otvaranja i poroda.

----------


## andream

Sali, čestike i od nas!
Cure,sretno s porodima. Ovaj dio priče s početkom uvijek će mi pomalo nedostajati jer su mi oba poroda bila izazvana indukcijom.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Prag izgleda da stvarno imamo tvrdoglave curke...čak je i Seve pokušala nas čekati al neće pa neće...kod mene nema čak ni tog cepa...nista ja nemam osim laganih kontrakcija..ovo me razdoblje čekanja podsjeća na vadenje i čekanje rezultata bete...

----------


## Sela

Joj,cure,vas dvije,ovaj pdf je postao pravi triler,sva sam u ocekivanju!!!!Hvala Prag na utjesnim rijecima.
Ja sam poznata trtarosica kad je rijec o invazivnim pretragama.

----------


## nina70

*Andream, Alma, Sali*, iskrene čestitke na velikim dečkima. Neka vam je sretno od  :Heart:

----------


## KLARA31

prag oće te to dr.Š porodit ili dr.P? možda u subotu ako neodeš prije  :Smile: 
ja bi da mi na porodu bude dr.Š.

----------


## prag

> prag oće te to dr.Š porodit ili dr.P? možda u subotu ako neodeš prije 
> ja bi da mi na porodu bude dr.Š.


ja ti idem u pollikliniku Gynenova u dr Mimice pa nisam mislila na Poljaka i Šparca. Čula sam da i oni znaju biti dežurni. Ali ne mogu dr doći po pozivu već ako ti porod krene u njihovoj smjeni slučajno  ili da ti baš dogovori carski ili inducirani kad je njima smjena.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Prag ...isprazni pp...ostahod i ja bez svog cepa...biti će nesto i od mene  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Prag* i *Iva Mia*, sretno cure!

----------


## Sezen

jutro svima,

meni je jutro jer sam cijelu noć bila budna,tek sam iza 5 zaspala.naime prije nekoliko dana sam imala nekakvu virozu

koju sam odležala.imala sam dosta šlajma koji se spustio na bronhe izgleda jer već 3 dana kašljem,ali sinoć sam imala

takve napadaje kašlja.koristim biljni sirup od jaglaca za smirivanje kašlja koji mi je sve do sinoć pomagao,popila sam 

hektolitre čaja sa medom i limunom.popodne idem doktorici opće prakse,maloprije sam zvala svog ginekologa koji kaže da

u ovom stadiju trudnoće(19+3)kašalj neće naškoditi bebi osim što bi se mogla od njega početi otvarati i da se obavezno

javim doktorici opće.rekla sam mu i da me boli donji dio trbuha,ali on veli da je to od napinjanja,odnosno kašlja.

ja sam svejedno jako zabrinuta jer mi se noćas trbuh tako stvrdnuo i tek jutros se opustio.trenutno mi kašalj nije istog

inteziteta kao jučer,ali se bojim da će navečer ponovno biti.

----------


## Sela

*Sezen*  poznato.I  ja preboljela  prehladu,lijecila se na isti nacin i kasljala kao i ti(jos uvijek ali manje).
Slajm je nestao evo tek nakon 3 tjedna.Nisam nesto posebno strahovala za bebu,javlja se svakodnevno,a
sto se otvaranja tice,duboko se nadam da je cerviks ostao zacementiran-vidjet cu za 7 dana.
*Prag i Iva Mia* sretno!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> prag oće te to dr.Š porodit ili dr.P? možda u subotu ako neodeš prije 
> ja bi da mi na porodu bude dr.Š.


ja nisam znala da oni porađaju

----------


## nety

Evo samo jedna informacija sigurna sam da još ima trudnica koje nemaju pojima o tome Danas sam bila na lijecnickom za vozacki imala sma ogranicenje zbog vida i Dr me pritom pitala dali mi je itko napravio kontrolu roznicu jer zbog visoke dioptrije one mogu biti istanjene i moguce je da ce postojati indikacije zbog kojih se ne preporucuje prirodni porodaj nego da se odmah ide na carski Ja sam za to sad prvi puta cula i ici cu još to obaviti iako ja imam još vremena ali bolje to imati sve spremno neljutim se na svoju dr ja joj nikad nisam spomenula da imam visoku dioptriju tocnije da sam slijepa ko sismis  :Smile:  a ona to nemoze znati jer nosim lece

----------


## Sela

Kolika ti je dioptrija *Nety*?

----------


## nety

> Kolika ti je dioptrija *Nety*?


Moja dioptrija na lecama je -8 -8,50 ali kompjuterski kad oni mjere to je preko -10 Sad bas idem od svoje dr opce prakse veli ona da je to sigurno za carski ali budemo još čuli misljenje okuliste

----------


## Mia Lilly

Je, je, ja sam čula da se sa visokom dioptrijom ide na carski rez. Isto kao što idu i žene koje su operirale oči, tj. skidale dioptriju.

----------


## prag

> Prag ...isprazni pp...ostahod i ja bez svog cepa...biti će nesto i od mene


miša mu maloga, ja ispraznila svoj box, sad tvoj pun  :Smile: 

uglavnom, u mene stanje jutros isto..samo 1 prst otvorena, plodna i beba b.o. sad samo čekati. opet sutra ctg, prekosutra plodna voda. 
a sad kaže da u sub ću obavezno biti hospitalizirana ali ne bi išao s induciranim porodom ako ostanem ovako otvorena tj zatvorena jer bi to bilo dugo,  bolno  i naporno za mene i da je bolje čekati dalje..uglavnom sve ovisi od situacije narednih dana..
čekanje je gore od čekanja bete  :Cekam: 

hvala svima na lijepim željama!  :Love:

----------


## kiarad

Drage cure, od petka sam prvi puta trudna nakon puno muke. beta je bila 267, to je bilo 14 dnt i 18dnt je beta 833. Sutra opet vadim betu. Molim vas ako je netko imao tako slicno, nepravilno duplanje a zdravu trudnocu nek mi javi jer ja sam mislila da je prvo cekanje bete koma.ali ovo trece cekanje bete u tjedan dana, ajme zivaca. unaprijed hvala ...

----------


## KLARA31

kiarad tvoja beta se i dobro dupla,ne vidim problem,pa ne ide baš svim ženama po pravilu nekakvom točno u broj,moja prija je vadila 4 puta, 14dpt je bila 60, 16 dpt je bila 80 itd i eto to je sada njena djevojčica od god i pol  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Kiarad, baci oko na potpis od Inesz.

----------


## MASLINA1973

A ja samo jednom... 
I bila je 222, čak nisam ni čekala 14. dan i dr. je odmah rekao da je to trudnoća i neka ne vadim više nikakvu betu!

Sretno!
Čestitama!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kiarad

> A ja samo jednom... 
> I bila je 222, čak nisam ni čekala 14. dan i dr. je odmah rekao da je to trudnoća i neka ne vadim više nikakvu betu!
> 
> Sretno!
> Čestitama!!!!!!!!!!!!


hvala cure.

----------


## kiarad

> A ja samo jednom... 
> I bila je 222, čak nisam ni čekala 14. dan i dr. je odmah rekao da je to trudnoća i neka ne vadim više nikakvu betu!
> 
> Sretno!
> Čestitama!!!!!!!!!!!!


oprosti a koji da si vadila betu nakon transfera?

----------


## alma_itd

> Je, je, ja sam čula da se sa visokom dioptrijom ide na carski rez. Isto kao što idu i žene koje su operirale oči, tj. skidale dioptriju.


Moja prijateljica imala dioptriju -8,isla na lasersko skidanje dioptrije i nakon toga rodila troje djece prirodnim putem.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Drage cure, od petka sam prvi puta trudna nakon puno muke. beta je bila 267, to je bilo 14 dnt i 18dnt je beta 833. Sutra opet vadim betu. Molim vas ako je netko imao tako slicno, nepravilno duplanje a zdravu trudnocu nek mi javi jer ja sam mislila da je prvo cekanje bete koma.ali ovo trece cekanje bete u tjedan dana, ajme zivaca. unaprijed hvala ...


Moja beta se nije pravilno duplala. Evo sad nešto više od mjesec dana spava u krevetiću!

----------


## Mia Lilly

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54020-j...lije-transfera

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Prag ...isprazni pp...ostahod i ja bez svog cepa...biti će nesto i od mene



I tvoj pp je bio pun, možda još uvijek pa mi nije prošla poruka.
Sretno i javljaj nam :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

> I tvoj pp je bio pun, možda još uvijek pa mi nije prošla poruka.
> Sretno i javljaj nam


curke hvala. ipak je danas velika beta. tak da se pridruzijem vasem topicu. nadam se da me primate, ja sam totalni neznanko, prva trudnoca.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Samo da vam javim...danas je rođena jedna debeljuca 4170 g i 53 cm...odlično smo nas dvije..puse svima

----------


## tonili

*Iva Mia* pa to je prava velika curka! Čestitamo od srca!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

iva mia  pa cestitam  draga  !!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

:Bye:   kiarad dobrodosla

----------


## prag

> Samo da vam javim...danas je rođena jedna debeljuca 4170 g i 53 cm...odlično smo nas dvije..puse svima


čestitke od  :Heart:  terminušo moja !!!!  :Love: 

baš maloprije palim komp, kažem mužu, idem vidjeti je li ima novosti od IveMie..ka da sam znala...eto ja zadnja ostala... :Cekam:  
danas mužu bio rođendan i bila je zgodan rođendanski poklon ali ništa  :Raspa:

----------


## nina70

> Samo da vam javim...danas je rođena jedna debeljuca 4170 g i 53 cm...odlično smo nas dvije..puse svima


Joj super. Iskrene čestitke mami i tati i velika dobrodošlica slatkoj velikoj bebici  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kockica1

*iva mia* cestitam na velikoj curki.

----------


## Darkica

Iva Mia, čestitke tebi i tvom mužu na maloj debeljuci! Prava cura, nema što!

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Samo da vam javim...danas je rođena jedna debeljuca 4170 g i 53 cm...odlično smo nas dvije..puse svima


Iva Mia, ganula si me jako, jako....

Pa to je prava velika debeljuca!!!
Sretan dolazak princezi na svijet i puno radosti, zdravlja i sreće u svim koracima po ovoj zemlji  :Smile: 
Puse objema!!!

... a kao da sam jučer čitala tvoje prve postove...

----------


## prag_mm

Iva Mia :Very Happy: 

Cestitke na bucki pravoj :Very Happy: 

Moja mala jos ceka :Laughing:  Sigurno mene da odem na neodgodivi sluzbeni put :Laughing: 

Dode mi da vrisnem od muke

----------


## nata

Bravo za dvije curke!  :Klap: 

Čestitam Iva Mia!

----------


## Sela

*Iva Mia i krasna velika djevojcica* cestitke!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## eva133

*Iva Mia* čestitam!!!!!

----------


## frka

IvaMia, čestitamo!!! Djevojčici velika dobrodošlica i puse!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Iva Mia, čestitamo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## KLARA31

Iva Mia čestitam!!!  :Very Happy: 
debeljuca  :Laughing:

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

Iva Mia cestitke na curki
Prag jos tebe cekam

----------


## Sezen

*Iva Mia* čestitam!!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Samo da vam javim...danas je rođena jedna debeljuca 4170 g i 53 cm...odlično smo nas dvije..puse svima


Čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## lasta

Iva Mia čestitke  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## miga24

Iva Mia čestitke!

----------


## prag

ja jutros bila ponovno na plodnoj vodi i pregledu. sve status quo.. plodna ok, bebi ok samo se ja ne otvaram, još uvijek samo prst. sutra me prima u bolnicu moj dr jer je dežuran a ako stanje bude isto kao danas neće forsirati porod već ćemo čekati dalje..
nisam sigurna ima li u splitskom rodilištu wi-fi pa ako se ne mognem ja javiti moj muž će vam se javiti s novostima! 
veliki pozdrav svima, držite mi fige!

----------


## kiara79

IvaMia,pa čestitam draga!!!!
wow,pa to je prava mala buckasta žemska...uživajte!!





prag~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina2701

*Iva Mia*..čestitam.... lijepa i velika curica!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mirna26

Iva Mia čestitke!

----------


## KLARA31

prag sretno u bolnici! baš sad kad je lijepo i sunčano vrime tebe će hospitalizirat,ne moraš se bojat snijega  :Smile:

----------


## ines31

Iva Mia čestitam tebi TM, dobrodošla curka!!!!

----------


## nina70

*Prag*, sretno i drži se.

----------


## andream

Iva mia, čestitamo od srca. Tvoja curka i ja slavit ćemo isti dan rođendane  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

> Moja dioptrija na lecama je -8 -8,50 ali kompjuterski kad oni mjere to je preko -10 Sad bas idem od svoje dr opce prakse veli ona da je to sigurno za carski ali budemo još čuli misljenje okuliste


*nety*, moja je dioptrija -7,50 i bez ikakvih problema sam četiri (4) puta rodila prirodnim putem. Nitko nije ni spomenuo kratkovidnost, iako sam rekla i na porodu sam imala naočale.

----------


## kerolajn5

Iva mia čestitam tebi i tvom mužiću,,malenoj bucki sveeee najboljeee  :Smile:

----------


## artisan

iva mia čestitke i od mene

----------


## alma_itd

*Iva Mia* cestitke tebi i TM na debeljuci. Zelim joj svu srecu ovog svijeta i da raste sretno uz svoje roditelje :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sonja29

Iva Mia čestitam!
prag ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiarad

drage cure, imam pitanje, danas sam bila na prvom ultrazvuku i imamo dvije male mrvice. nego brine me ima li netko kao i ja uz dvije mrve jos i 4 velike ciste i kaj sad sa njima, znam sto mi je doc rekao ali cisto pitam jel ima jos nekih iskustva sa time. bas su velike

----------


## prag_mm

Drage moje :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Jutros u 8:20 h stigla je nasa princeza Marija  :Very Happy:  I ona i mama su dobro presretne zajedno s mnom. 

Porod je poceo oko 5h  ujutru.

Marija je teska 3.750 

Jako sam uzbuden i vjerujte mi neznam sta da pisem koda leprsam i hodam po oblacima.

Javim Vam poslje detalje

----------


## đurđa76

čestitam sretnim roditeljima i maloj Mariji,uživajte zajedno

----------


## frka

juuuupiiii, prag i prag_mm!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
čestitamo od srca, a maloj Mariji želimo dobrodošlicu i šaljemo velike puse!

----------


## mare41

dragi prag-ovi, iskrene čestitke od srca! (ko da sam jučer mamici mazila mali lijepi trbuščić :Smile: ), pusa svima!

----------


## Sonja29

čestitamo!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Darkica

prag i prag_mm, iskrene čestitke na vašoj maloj princezi, a Mariji velika pusa!

----------


## Sezen

Čestitam od srca!!!

Prekrasno ime za malu princezu!

----------


## KLARA31

Joj super, vjerujem da ste plakali od sreće, čestitke od   :Heart:  prag i prag mm

----------


## Šiškica

Čestitam na velikoj curici prekrasnog imena  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## matahari

čestitke!

----------


## kiara79

prag i prag_mm čestitke na curici!!!

----------


## Mojca

Dobro nam došla Marija! 
 :Smile:  
Prag, Prag_mm čestitam! Uživajte!

----------


## miga24

Čestitke na maloj Mariji!

----------


## tonili

*Marija dobro nam došla!!!* Iskrene čestitke sretnim roditeljima!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*Kiarad* Čestitam na dvije mrvice i žeim ti školski nastavak puta! S cistama  nemam iskustva- vjerujem da će se već javiti netko tko ih je imao.  :Wink:

----------


## Inesz

*Iva Mia* i *Prag*, čestitam!!!
 :Smile: 

Dobro nam došle malene djevojčice!!!


Sve mi se čini da znam koja je od nas sljedeća na redu.  :Smile: 
Uh, idem spremit torbu!

----------


## prag_mm

Drage cure,

Hvala Vam puno na cestitkama i na svemu ovih zadnjih 9mjeseci :Very Happy: 

Ponosna mama kaze da je na mene bucmasta i naravno odma se uhvatila dojenja (da se neizrazim drugacija) prava tatina cura

hvalla vam puno :Very Happy:

----------


## Beti3

Čestitam na maloj curici. Vidim da tata ima smisla za šalu :Smile: , znači sve je super!
 Nema bolje stvari na svijetu od rođenja novog čovjeka, zar ne?

----------


## Mia Lilly

*prag* i* prag mm* čestitke na maloj Mariji!  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *Marija dobro nam došla!!!* Iskrene čestitke sretnim roditeljima! 
> 
> *Kiarad* Čestitam na dvije mrvice i žeim ti školski nastavak puta! S cistama nemam iskustva- vjerujem da će se već javiti netko tko ih je imao.


x

cestitam !!!! Marija dobro dosla  na svijet   

kiarad  i tebi  na  dvi mrvice  , sa cistama  nemam ni ja iskustva   , sretno dalje

----------


## andream

Prag, čestitam, uživajte sa svojom djevojčicom u svakom trenutku  :Smile: 
Inesz, draga, slijede ti lijepi trenuci iščekivanja, meni već nedostaju (a tek sam rodila  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

*Prag* cestitam :Klap:  :Very Happy:  Marija nas je sve ovdje drzala u neizvjesnosti. Dobro nam dosla :Zaljubljen:  Cestitke i TM. Sad slijedi uzivancija. 
Kako je lijepo sad cestitati redom svima a jos kao da je juce bilo kad smo skakale ovdje na forumu zbog pozitivnih beta :Grin:

----------


## seka35

i ja se pridruzujem svim novim trudnicama!

----------


## Sela

*Prag i Prag_mm* najsrdacnije cestitke na rodjenju vase divne kcerkice Marije!!!!Eto toliko sam bila nestrpljiva
da javite sretne vijesti,a onda zadnja saznam i cestitam!!!Pussa i svako dobro u pocecima zajednickog zivota! :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

Prag i Prag_mm čestitam, Marija jako jako si puno radosti donjela sa sobom

----------


## MASLINA1973

Roditeljima čestitke, a maloj Mariji - dug i sretan život. 
Nek se svi strahovi i suze tvojih roditelja pretope u tvoju sreću, dobro nam došla, mala Marijo!

----------


## kockica1

*prag* iskrene cestitke tebi i dragome na princezi vasoj.

----------


## pretorija

Prag i Prag-mm cestitam na malenoj curici od :Heart:  pusa od mene i mog malog ceskog vragolana koji je kao bombon.

----------


## kerolajn5

pridružujem se čestitkama ,,maloj Mariji dug i sretan život :Smile: ,,  Ja danas 30+5,u subotu smo bili na 4d i vidjeli našu slatkicu,, stvarno je predivan doživljaj :Smile:  beba je procijenjena na1900g i sve je u najboljem redu

----------


## lasta

Ponosnim roditeljima čestitke a maloj Mariji puno poljubaca

----------


## santana

Prag i Prag mm,čestitke od sveg srca,stigla je potvrda veeelike ljubavi između vas,koja će vas nadam se voditi i dalje u još većoj punoći podijeljenoj i s malim prekrasnim bićem Marijom kojoj šaljem veliku dobrodošlicu i najtoplije želje.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Prag i Prag_mm* čestitam od  :Heart: 
*Iva Mia* i tebi čestitke
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

Netko je pitao za ciste - ja sam imala pune jajnike cisti na početku trudnoće, još su utrići i hranili ciste, pa su se povećavale. Sve je prošlo s ukidanjem utrića.

----------


## artisan

prag čestitam  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kerolajn5

ja sam isto ostala trudna s cistom od 5 cm(endometrioza) ona se zadebljava i raste sa svakom menstruacijom,pošto sad menstruaciju nemam već neko vrijeme cista bi se trebala sasušiti jer se nema čime hraniti , nitko mi ju više ne spominje jer je beba velika i sve se pomjerilo u trbuhu :Smile:

----------


## nina70

*Prag i Prag mm*, najiskrenije čestitke na maloj princezici. Želim joj puno sreće, zdravlja i veselja, a mami što brži oporavak  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## eva133

*Prag i Prag mm* čestitam od srca.

----------


## kiarad

> *Prag i Prag_mm* čestitam od 
> *Iva Mia* i tebi čestitke
>   
> 
> Netko je pitao za ciste - ja sam imala pune jajnike cisti na početku trudnoće, još su utrići i hranili ciste, pa su se povećavale. Sve je prošlo s ukidanjem utrića.


hvala ti puno na info.

----------


## aslan

evo i mene nakon dugo vremena hvala Bogu mogu se pridruzit trudnicama, naime sad sam u 21.om tjednu trudnoce i nakon strasnih mucnina evo napokon uzivam u toliko zeljenoj trudnoci. 
pusa svim novorodjenim bebicama, trudnicama koje cekaju svoje andjelcice i trudilicama koje se bore da se te mrvice napokon smjeste u mamin trbuh! :Smile:

----------


## Sezen

*aslan* dobro nam došla!

pratit ću te jer smo terminuše :Smile: 

ima nas još dosta tu sa* ljetnim bebama*:eva133,kockica1,crvenkapica77,artisan...

i ja mogu reći da napokon uživam(nakon hematoma i strogog mirovanja,mučnina,hemeroida,kašlja koji je još uvijek tu,ali sa puno manjim intezitetom-još samo da riješim željezo),

bebać mi je dosta aktivan, već od 17.tjedna ga svakodnevno osjećam,a pogotovo navečer kada se umirim.prekrasan osjećaj!

puse svima!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Prag i prag mm...cestitamoooooo!!! Saljemo vam puse!!! Cure moje svaki trud se isplatio kad nas ove mile okice pogledaju...ja placem danima...našoj sreći nema kraja!!!

----------


## kerolajn5

Iva mia baš mi je drago da uživate..kad budeš stigla napiši nam malo kako je prošao porod

----------


## aslan

> *aslan* dobro nam došla!
> 
> pratit ću te jer smo terminuše
> 
> ima nas još dosta tu sa* ljetnim bebama*:eva133,kockica1,crvenkapica77,artisan...
> 
> i ja mogu reći da napokon uživam(nakon hematoma i strogog mirovanja,mučnina,hemeroida,kašlja koji je još uvijek tu,ali sa puno manjim intezitetom-još samo da riješim željezo),
> 
> bebać mi je dosta aktivan, već od 17.tjedna ga svakodnevno osjećam,a pogotovo navečer kada se umirim.prekrasan osjećaj!
> ...


stvarno imamo slicnu situaciju, i ja sam imala hematom i strogo mirovala, uzasne mucnine, hemeroide imam jos uvijek a za zeljezo pijem tablete. 
jucer sam tako jako kihnula da me zabolilo u trbuhu kao neki grc na par sekundi i evo od jucer razmisljam o tome, nadam se da nije zasmetalo mrvici...ali me ulovila panika jucer zbog toga, a kako ne bi kad sam isprepadana vise od svega i svacega.

----------


## Charlie

*Prag i Prag_mm* čestitke na dolasku male Marije!!!
*Kiarad* a tebi čestitke na dvije mrvice!

Mi smo doznali da nam stiže curica  :Heart: 
Sad sam punih 17tj. i još nisam osjetila bebu (a u prvoj trudnoći sam u ovo vrijeme već osjetila) pa jedva čekam da i sad krenu mali balončići i udarci...

----------


## nety

Ja sma bebu osjetila sa nekih 20tt i odtad ga osjetim svaki dan Ako sam u pokretu ne osjetim ga onda kad se umirim onda se legnem i zovem ga Muz veli neka pustim covjeka da spava :Laughing:  da on već vidi da se ni mali nebu od mene naspavao...da njima dvojici nebu baš lako
A kaj mogu ja čim ne osjetim da s emiče odma počnem brinuti  :Smile:

----------


## Sezen

*aslan* ne brini ništa zbog kihanja.ja sam se toliko nakihala i nakašljala,a sa bebom je sve u redu.slično je imala i prag,

a evo je sada drži svoju Mariju.

moj ginić je rekao da samo navečer ili nakon obroka malo prilegnem i stavim ruku na trbuh da osjetim bebu i mogu biti mirna.

za tjedan dana smo na pregledu pa jedva čekam da vidim kako raste,idemo na 3d uzv.

*Charlie* i ti si u ljetnom vlakiću,nabrojila sam samo neke za koje znam,a vjerujem da nas ima još.uf što će nam biti vruće :Smile: 

čestitam za curicu, i ja sam htjela jer već imam sina od 11 g.,ali naravno na 1.mjestu presretna što je sve u redu i što sam konačno trudna.

----------


## prag_mm

> stvarno imamo slicnu situaciju, i ja sam imala hematom i strogo mirovala, uzasne mucnine, hemeroide imam jos uvijek a za zeljezo pijem tablete. 
> jucer sam tako jako kihnula da me zabolilo u trbuhu kao neki grc na par sekundi i evo od jucer razmisljam o tome, nadam se da nije zasmetalo mrvici...ali me ulovila panika jucer zbog toga, a kako ne bi kad sam isprepadana vise od svega i svacega.


Prije svega drage cure moje Princeze vas pozdravljaju  :Very Happy: 

Super se osjecaju (mama je malo umorna) i mozda ih danas puste kuci.

Iz sveg srca vam zahvaljujemo na cestitkama.

Draga Aslan

Moja draga je tako nekad kasljala (jer ima takve probleme) + Imala je blagu upalu pluca i kamenacu u bubrezima tijekom trudnoce.
A nasa Marija se rodila zdrva i bucmasta s ocjenom 10 (neka ocjena koju daju kada pregledaju bebu) Inace to je najverca ocjena.

Stoga nemas brige oko toga. Beba je zasticena u buski (uvjek sam zelio napisati tu rijec) :Cool: 

Inace prva noc je protekla tako da je u bolnici moja draga samo gledala Mariju.
Imali smo mali problem sa gubljenjem na kilazi ali to je normalno. Zad se stabiliziralo

Što se tice aktivnosti Marija je zadrzala svoju aktivnost kao i u stomaku.
Jutros je ospjela izvuc nogicu iz nogavice. Prava zvjer 

Prekrasan je osjecaj kada vidim svoju dragu kako je sretna gleda.

I jedva cekam da dode kuci i sa gustom pogleda sve vase cestitke. Nadam se da ce vam se uskoro javiti.


Inace poucen iskustvom i nama MM nije ponekad lako stoga ako neki od vasih MM ima neko pitanje nek mi se slobodno javi preko vas. Rado cu pomoci od srca :Smile:

----------


## simicv

Čestitke Iva Mija, i Prag te bebama što su herojski izdržale i pojavile se!

Javljam se iz bolnice, dragi mi je donio laptop da se malo zaprijetim financijašima, jer zaboravljaju da rvati znaju nešto sitno o svojim pravima. Pa da pozdravim i vas.
U bolnici sam završila preventivno, cerviks se stanjio pa su namjeravali serklažu. Međutim, na stolu je došlo do promjene plana jer su smatrali da bi šav proizveo više štete no koristi. Pa sam završila na preparima, i tko zna čemu još. Pridružujem se komplikušama, ali se ne nerviram, biće zbog normabela. Vezali su me za krevet ogromnom bocom koju vodam posvuda, i danas mi je svjetsko pitanje kako oprati kosu i srediti frizuru lijevom rukom.
Ali da paze na mene, nema, što jest jest.
Muž mi se izblesirao zbog svega, malo je van sebe, ali pomoći nema, ja sam u četiri zida i ni mkc. A klinci ko da ništa nije. Bacakaju se, guzom guraju prema van. I sada se javljaju, ko da znaju da pišem o njima.

By the way, i ja sam imala ciste i hematom. To nije nikakva izvanredna situacija. Hematom se povuče, ciste puknu. Boli samo kada ti beba počne skakati na mjestu gdje su bile.
kiss kiss

----------


## Sela

*Simicv* zar imas kontrakcije kad su te na bocu stavili?Kako ces je dugo vozati,jesu ti rekli?

----------


## simicv

Nemam ti ja kontrakcije. Sve je prevencija.

Meni su operirali nulti stadij raka grlića maternice 1992.g. I cerviks je pao na 30 i kusur mm, ja zdrava i pljus dvojčeki! Ovo je sve prevencija. Samo je robija bila naći doktore koji su tom problemu prišli stručno i ozbiljno. To su Šimunić i Vrčić. Možda nisu politički podobni za diskusije po pitanju MPO zakona među jatom roda, ali moji bi mališe dobro nagrabusili da nisam u njihovim rukama.
Zato su mi stvarno smiješni nečiji strahovi, za koje nema razloga. Svaka treba biti sretna što je uopće trudna nakon svega a ne vraga zazivati.

----------


## Sela

Drago mi je da se osjecas u sigurnim rukama i da su bebe lijepo zbrinute.

----------


## linalena

simicv puno pozdrava, pazi se i nadam se da imaš kotačiće  :Laughing: 

Ako si u Petrovoj i treba ti nešto, pošalji pp, ja sam blizu pa ti donesem

----------


## mare41

a i ja se zaželila petrovskih posjeta :Smile:

----------


## Sela

I ja,i ja....

----------


## KLARA31

Sinoć bio uzv, sve super, curica ima 2,5kg, okrenuta glavom doli i dalje, naravno spavala. Za 10 dana na ctg i na novi uzv za 3 tjedna.
Ja se ispovraćala jučer,ne znam zašto, dr kaže da nije zabrinjavajuće,na vagi imala +1kg, cili dan slabo jela strah me bilo da opet ne povraćam. Zglobovi i stopala su mi navečer kao u slonice,to mi je odjednom došlo, grlo me boli odjednom, kašljem i hropćem dok dišem kao teški bolesnik, samo da ne zafibram još  :Sad:

----------


## Darkica

Klara, super za ultrazvuk :Smile:  I mi idemo u utorak.Tada cu biti 36+3.Baš me zanima koliko nam se curica udebljala i produžila :Smile: Prošli je put već bila okrenuta glavicom prema dolje :Smile:  Ja, hvala Bogu, nemam edema niti sam ih imala, ali i cijela mi je trudnoća bila super, jer nisam imala ni mučnine ni povraćanje niti mi je smetala ikakva hrana. Spavam bez problema - kupial sam trudnički jastuk, just in case, ali eto, stoji mi u sobi bez da je bio u upotrebi :Smile:  Ali, početkom tjedna sam počela kihati, kašljucati, šmrcati...maramice ne puštam iz ruku. Uglavnom pijem čaj od brusnice s limunom, koristim Aqua Maris i cuclam Isla Moos...
Mi smo terminuše, kako vidim iz potpisa. Nama je termin 02. travnja.

----------


## KLARA31

Meni je 15. travnja,baš bi volila da bude i ranije,jedva čekam  :Smile: 
pijem i ja čajeve s medom i limunom i ništa više
baš javi koliko ti je teška, a za dužinu on meni ne govori, da se to ne može sada izmjerit

----------


## Sela

*Klara* valjda ce biti sve dobro.I ja bila jucer na pregledu;nismo radili uzv;dr kaze da ne treba precesto.
Ja kasljam vec mjesec i pol dana,sa prekidima;ima dana kad je sve u redu,a onda sljedece jutro se gusim..kod mene moze biti
razlog neka cudna alergija(mozda na suhi zrak ili prasinu) jer su mi na zadnja 2 krvna nalaza eozinofili poviseni( a googlam
da poviseni eozinofili to znace)..isli su mi do 16,a ref.vrijednosti su do 7.
Meni zna biti isto muka ujutro,jedan dan sam se skoro zarotirala do skoljke..uzas koliko mi je bilo zlo..a razlog-jaka vitaminska
tableta uz slab vocni dorucak koja kad legne na gastritisom nacet zeludac-majko moja  :Shock: 
Kad pojacam dorucak,bolje je.Inace pijem Elevit koji mi je savrsen sto se tice rezerve zeljeza,drzi mi ga na visokih 26 sto nikad u 
zivotu nisam imala..a i feritin je 22,pa je moj hematolog zadovoljan.Jedino me brine visoka doza vitamina A u njima zbog koje cak
jedna magistra u tamo nekoj apoteci nije ih htjela prodati mom muzu kad sam ga poslala po njih-u kontekstu da nisu dobre za trudnice.
To se vise ne zna ko pije ko placa.Pazim da ne jedem maslac,ne koristim kreme sa vitaminom A..i sad najedamput Elevit nije za trudnice
a reklamira se usmenom predajom i na plakatima u ginekoloskim cekaonicama.Ma znam da se puno toga vrti i oko provizije izmedju
proizvodjaca,dobavljaca i trgovaca.Iz vlastite prehrane ne mogu nikako uzeti dovoljno vitamina i nutrijenata koji su potrebni za rast 
bebe,pa sam osudjena na ovakve dileme.
Inace,usli smo u 27.tjedan i zaista uzivamo ja i moj mali plesac. :Zaljubljen: 
Jos kad nas je dr pohvalio.... :Very Happy: -mojoj sreci nema kraja.

----------


## KLARA31

da baš lijepo kad odeš sretna iz ordinacije  :Smile: )
Elevit je  novi proizvod i sve je to marketing šta ga ostavljaju po čekaonicama, ja se držim prenatala,nemam mučnine od njega sigurno,ne znam šta je ovo bilo,valjda mi nije sjeo doručak a nisam se prejela,i zadnji put sam povratila prije 2mj, zapravo mislim da je kašalj kriv,toliko me izritirao da mi se dignuo želudac

----------


## mirna26

> Nemam ti ja kontrakcije. Sve je prevencija.
> 
> Meni su operirali nulti stadij raka grlića maternice 1992.g. I cerviks je pao na 30 i kusur mm, ja zdrava i pljus dvojčeki! Ovo je sve prevencija. Samo je robija bila naći doktore koji su tom problemu prišli stručno i ozbiljno. To su Šimunić i Vrčić. Možda nisu politički podobni za diskusije po pitanju MPO zakona među jatom roda, ali moji bi mališe dobro nagrabusili da nisam u njihovim rukama.
> Zato su mi stvarno smiješni nečiji strahovi, za koje nema razloga. Svaka treba biti sretna što je uopće trudna nakon svega a ne vraga zazivati.


simicv..drago mi je da si dobro ti i tvoji bebači i želim ti svu sreću da ne bude nikakvih problema i da sve fino prođe bez ikakvih dodatnih komplikacija....šaljemo ti puse podrške ja i moj mališan :Kiss:

----------


## prag_mm

*simicv*

Saljemo ti puno pozdrava i izdrzi :Smile: 

Drage cure mada ovo nije forum za to ali moram ukazati na jednu gorku cinjenicu.
Naime pored svega sto Vi heroji zene prodete ostaje jos puno gorcine i nepravde.
Duboko sam potresen i neugodno iznenaden ponasanjem osoblja u takozvanom novom rodilistu Split
Nisam ocekivao neke povlastice i tetosenje vec samo ljudski odnos koji ja svakodnevno primjenjujem i u privatnom ali i u poslovnom svijetu.
Nazalost to nismo dobili  u rodilistu.

Necu vas gnjaviti detaljima ali sam kao MM jako ogorcen ponasanjem, ali pored svega najbitnije mi je da je nasa Marija super. I napokon cu ih danas ili najkasnije sutra zagrliti u toplini naseg doma :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

prag_mm a kažu da žena bolje prođe ako dođe s pratnjom,bar ne mogu bit neljubazne do kraja,a eto šta bi bilo da ti nisi bio tamo
uživajte doma u svojoj djevojčici  :Smile:

----------


## prag_mm

> prag_mm a kažu da žena bolje prođe ako dođe s pratnjom,bar ne mogu bit neljubazne do kraja,a eto šta bi bilo da ti nisi bio tamo
> uživajte doma u svojoj djevojčici


Je ali pratnja je samo dok se rada u bolnici ste nazalost same....

----------


## Shadow2

Cini mi se da kod nas u bolnici u St -u, to osoblje je najgore( cast izuzecima).Klara31 zalosno je to da u svemu sta prolazimo( i ne samo mi,nego je tako i na drugim odjelima) da se moramo nositi i s time...da moras razmisljat,sta ces napravit da bi samo dobila normalno ponasanje prema sebi...
I kao sto je muz od Prag rekao ne ocekujemo tetosenje,vec samo ljudsko ponasanje...
A po hipokratovoj zakletvi,to bi trebali imati.Ali nazalost u stvarnosti nije tako...
E,pa kad ja budem isla rodit( nadam se jednom) ici ce mm,i jedno 3,4 momka..iz sokola..pa da vidimo kakvi ce biti?!! :Wink: )))
Moja prijateljica..kad je radjala..je udrila sestru...ova sva u bolovima,prvo dijete..nema pojma apsolutno nista...zove sestru,i ova se pocne derati na nju,tipa..kako ga je znala napraviti,neka sad pati...
Ova se digne u onoj agoniji,i opali joj trisku,uz to sto joj je rekla da dovede dr.da ne bi ona pocela patit( sestra)..i dr.se stvorio u roku odma  :Wink: ))
Eto njoj nije trebala patnja,ali nazalost nismo sve ona.

----------


## Shadow2

Prag m, hvala bogu..najgore je proslo..znam da sigurno boli,kad vidis njihovo ponasanje..a ti nemozes bog zna sta ucinit...
Danas ili sutra,kad ti dodju tvoje princeze ..ce pomalo to biti sve iza tebe...njihovi osmjesi,i zajednistvo obitelji..sve ce izbrisati...

----------


## Shadow2

prag m,jel je porodio Mimica?
Pozdravi je puno,i izljubi ih obje..a tebi cestitam!!

----------


## frka

cure i dečki, javite se na http://forum.roda.hr/threads/71767-Jesmo-li-zadovoljni

samo DA ili NE - potrebna je samo koja sekunda vremena... Hvala!!!

kiss trudnicama!!! uživajte!!!

----------


## prag_mm

> prag m,jel je porodio Mimica?
> Pozdravi je puno,i izljubi ih obje..a tebi cestitam!!


Hvala puno na cestitkama

Da doktor M je bio na porodaju i imali smo srece :Very Happy:  Jer je taman tada jen imao dezurstvo Za njega-skidam kapu covjeku-toliko ljubazan smiren i ljudski nesto nevjerojatno. Uz njega je bilo puno lakse. Osoblje na odjelu ajme majko. Svakome bi ga preporucio 

Sa druge strane mogao sam i ja reagirati (110 kg ciste ljubavi kaze moja zena) ali treba uvjek ostati covjek  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow2

Moj najdrazi dr...ja sam kod njega godinama...steta sta se on ne bavi mpo..
Krenuo s Poljakom,ali se se nisu nasli..pa svako na svoju stranu
Je,bas je covjek..ljudina...i nadasve strucan!

Nazalost katkad je medju necovjecnima tesko ostati covjek...
Ali slazem se s tobom Prag m,treba ostati covjek!

----------


## prag_mm

> Moj najdrazi dr...ja sam kod njega godinama...steta sta se on ne bavi mpo..
> Krenuo s Poljakom,ali se se nisu nasli..pa svako na svoju stranu
> Je,bas je covjek..ljudina...i nadasve strucan!
> 
> Nazalost katkad je medju necovjecnima tesko ostati covjek...
> Ali slazem se s tobom Prag m,treba ostati covjek!


Istina, moja draga te pozdravlja ostaje jos danas u bolnici radi pazi ovo "usklade s bebom"-iako mljeko ide i sve super

----------


## Sela

Cestitke na uspjesno uspostavljenom dojenju,blago maloj Mariji,uzivat ce sa vama koliko ste dragi oboje (*Prag_mm 110 kg ciste ljubavi*-bas ste me se dojmili)i bit cete divni roditelji.A ovo sa bolnicom;pusti,zaboravit cete nakon nekog vremena;mozda ste i vi parfeme trebali nositi....zalosno.

----------


## Shadow2

Ma bas!? Da nije tragicno,bilo bi smjesno!
Ali ko ih sisa...bitno da je s curama sve super ,a  vi ce te za drugi put bit spremniji... :Smile: ))))))))
Pa ces lipo povest mog muza,i on ima 110 kg ciste ljubavi..kako bi tvoja draga rekla :Wink: 
Ispozdravljaj je puno,najvise!!!

----------


## mirna26

*simicv*....isprazni inbox..krcat je draga!!

----------


## mistic

Pozdrav trudnice!
Ja se još nisam ovdje javljala, a vidim da jedna drugoj dajete ogromnu podršku i mislim da sam na pravom mjestu.
Sada sam 13tt i danas mi se pojavila sukrvica, a već neko vrijeme imam bolove u donjem dijelu trbuha. Bila sam sada na pregledu jer mi nije svejedno i kaže dr. da je sve u redu.
Jučer mi je ona moja gin. uzela papa, a pri time nije bila nimalo nježna  :Mad:  i izgleda da sada imam posljedice...ma znam da se može poslije takvog pregleda pojaviti krv, ali ovako u trudnoći nije baš ugodno.
Nadam se da će se sve to smiriti. Zanima me ima li netko od vas ili je imala bolove kao menstrualne u ovolikoj trudnoći (13 tt) i koji put imam osjećaj da će mi maternica ispasti van  :Shock:  kao da ju nešto vuče prema dole....

Čestitam svima na bebicama!!!

----------


## Sela

Bas lijepo kako nase trudnoce sa ovog pdfa teku glatko i tiho...usutio nam forum nekako...
Ja svecano objavljujem da sam konacno-trudna!!Jucer mi se po prvi puta ustala zena u tramvaju i primjecujem kako neki ljudi doslovce bulje
u moj trbuh!Kupila sam prve trudnicke traperice)do sad sam nosila tajice uglavnom)..ooogromne,a negodovala sam kad mi ih je trgovkinja pokazala-
kao prevelike ce mi biti...Vraga!percepcija mi se poremetila.Ja sam veeelika teta.Imam veeeliki trbuh.Poceo se uzdizati prema grudnom kosu i
poceo je "smetati".Opet jucer po prvi puta me zaustavila znatizeljna susjeda zapitkujuci o trudnoci...Ocito je jucer bio dan otkrivenja!!!!
Dobro,nema veze to sto pisem sa MPO,ali dok sam  vojevala svoje bitke,sanjala sam o ovome svaki dan i noc.Ostvaruje se..sve... :Smile: 
*Mistic*  dobrodosla!Da,tvoj period,od 13.-16 tjedna,osjecala sam podosta jake "menstrualne" bolove-taj sam period prelazala
u bolnici-uglavnom taj osjecaj dolazi od rasta maternice i ploda.Bitno da si bila na pregledu i da je sve ok.

----------


## Snekica

Selice, moja, onda da ti pošteno i čestitam na trudnoći!  :Very Happy:  ok, skoro pa pred porod! I ja bi ti se u tramvaju digla  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

guram se javit vijest da nam je đurđa postala mama mini ljepotice, čestitam draga i ljubim obje! :Very Happy: 
(ipak smo od početaka prolazile sve skupa pa se guram :Smile: )

----------


## Sela

Cestitke za nasu mamu *Đurđu*  i njezinu ljepoticu!!!Lijepo iznenadjenje!!!!Svako dobro objema!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

čestitke Đurđi I princezi velika dobrodošlica

----------


## Mojca

Đurđa, čestitam... 

Sela, tako mi je lijep tvoj post u kojem nanovo objavljuješ trudnoću....  :Smile:

----------


## frka

đurđa, čestitke!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Darkica

Đurđa, čestitke tebi i tvom mužu na malenoj princezi!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Đurđa čestitam...bravo za bebicu ... Puse svima od nas dvije...zelimo svima puno snage da izdrze poteškoće jer ovaj zagrljaj je vrijedan svake boli ili patnje  :Smile:

----------


## mistic

Đurđa čestitam!




> *Mistic*  dobrodosla!Da,tvoj period,od 13.-16 tjedna,osjecala sam podosta jake "menstrualne" bolove-taj sam period prelazala
> u bolnici-uglavnom taj osjecaj dolazi od rasta maternice i ploda.Bitno da si bila na pregledu i da je sve ok.


Hvala Sela, malo si me utješila...Šta si zbog toga bila u bolnici ili zbog nečeg drugog?

----------


## pretorija

durda cestitke od :Heart: na maloj princezi :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sali

Hvala svima na lijepim željama  :Heart: 

*Iva Mia, Prag i Đurđa* iskrene čestitke na malenim princezama  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## prag

drage moje curke 
evo da vam se i ja javim napokon od doma! ja, princeza i mojih 110 kg čiste ljubavi  :Smile:  uživamo u svakom trenu. kad završi MPO priča i u ruci držiš svoje zlato ne možeš vjerovati da je taj dan došao i da ne držiš rođaka, nećaka, prijateljičino djete već tvoje, samo tvoje  :Smile:  dobila sam jednu predivnu čestitku i ona najbolje opisuje ono što tad osjetite..''svako je djete  koje dođe na svijet ljepše od sve sve djece prije njega'' Charles Dickens..ono..nije što je moja ali ljepše djete nisam vidjela i ne mogu je se nagledati, a kad se nasmije srce ti se istopi..
mm vam je već javljao tijek poroda ali evo od mene iz prve ruke..
u sub sam primljena u bolnicu jer je moj dr Mimica bio dežuran i tako smo se dogovorili. po dolasku stanje nije upućivalo da će porod uskoro jer sam idalje bila otvorena samo 1 cm. međutim tu istu večer u 21h su počeli trudovi, nisu bili pravilni ali su postajali sve jači međutim nije ih pratilo otvaranje ali je dr rekao da me dovedu u rađaonu i da će kreniti porod ali da neće forsirati otvaranje..tako da sam ja prilično namučila jer su trudovi bili sve jači i jači i naravno gone te da tiskaš a kako nisam se otvarala samo su me upozoravali da dišem i da ne smijem tiskati jer da djete može dobiti hematome na glavi...za pratnju sam imala mamu ali mi nisu dali da dođe prije 5h ujutro..tek u 8h ujutro sam bila otvorena 8 cm i tek mi je onda dr uključio drip i niti 10 min iza toga sam porodila. stvarno sam imala sreću da je dr Mimica bio dežuran i da je bio cijelo vrijeme uz mene, samo finiš poroda nije on izvršio jer mu je smjena završavala u 7h a on je ostao do 8h i nije mogao dalje. a eto ja rodila par minuta iza toga ali je zato prepustio me jednoj isto super dr Vukšić jako ljubaznoj i dragoj. 
Eto kažem nije bilo lako ( moja mama se čak jedan tren zanesvjestila kad je vidila koju bol trpim ali je srećom medicinska uhvatila i spustila na pod ) međutim ono kad sve prođe zaboraviš kad vidiš svoje djete.
Međutim ono što mi je ostavilo gorak okus na usnama je tretman osoblja na odjelu babinjača. Čula sam svakakvih priča o tom osoblju i uvijek sam mislila da žene malo preuveličaju i da su možda ''razmažene'' i da osoblja možda nije dovoljno pa da zato ''ne stižu''. 
Međutim ono što sam tamo doživjela od komentara, tretmana, ne-pomoći me je jako razočaralo. kako godinama idem na plućni odjel mogu vam reći da do jedna sestra tamo je carica, ljubazna i bez obzira što rade s starcima, mjenjaju im pelene, katetre, dižu ljude od 100 kg i ne žale se a ove rade s djecom, malim anđelima, same su rađale a nemaju apatije prema ženskoj boli nakon poroda e to mi nikako nije jasno. 
Ako vas zanimaju detalji pisati ću vam i o tome. 
Ali zapravo nastojim sve zaboraviti i uživati u svom anđelu!

HVALA SVIMA NA LIJEPIM ŽELJAMA!!!!!!!!! ZNAM DA STE  BILE UZ MENE!

PUNO ČESTITKI I POZDRAVA NAŠOJ NOVOJ MAMI ĐURĐI!!!

----------


## Sela

Uzivaj *Prag*-zasluzila si!!! :Naklon: Ljubni Mariju u moje ime!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## andream

Prag, uživajte, čestitam na rođenju male Marije. Btw, kad već spominješ Dickensa, moj mališan rođen je na 200tu obljetnicu njegova rođenja, baka ga već prozvala malim Dickensom  :Smile: 
Također čestitke i mami Đurđi!
I neka nam se ovaj dio foruma što prije popuni s nekim novim imenima trudnica ~~~~~~~ (neću više da ne budem oftop).

----------


## kalendar

Iva Mia, Prag i Đurđa cestitam! 
Uzivajte!!!!!

----------


## Darkica

Samo da se malo javim :Smile:  Jučer smo bili na pregledu - 36+3. Sva su nam mjerenja u najboljem redu. Radila sam i bris na klamidiju budući da zasada planiram porod u vodi. Cura je procijenjena na 2750g. Ja zatvorena potpuno, VAT uredan. Ma sve 5!  :Smile: 
Klara, kada ti imaš pregled? Da vidimo i tvoju curicu :Smile:

----------


## luci07

Darkica, super za bebačicu!!  :Smile:  Jel imaš i one druge nalaze za porod u vodi? Znaš da trebaš oko 37.tj. kod njih na polikliniku na jedan pregled? Tako je bar bilo kad sam ja išla pa provjeri.

prag i đurđa, čestitke!!  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

Darkica prava ti je curica, velika  :Smile: 
Ja sam pisala prošli tjedan,onda sam imala uzv, sad sljedeći je za 2 tjedna, a za par dana idem prvi put na ctg. Sve u redu, težina 2,5kg sa 33tt+3, okrenuta glavom dolje i naravno spavala,uvik miruje na uzv. 

Baš lipo šta možete birat porod u vodi,u nas u novome rodilištu stoji kada neupotrebljena,i nemamo taj izbor. Na tečaju su nam rekli da je rodilište u RI najbolje u Hrv. i u rangu sa najboljim europskim rodilištima.

----------


## Darkica

> Darkica, super za bebačicu!!  Jel imaš i one druge nalaze za porod u vodi? Znaš da trebaš oko 37.tj. kod njih na polikliniku na jedan pregled? Tako je bar bilo kad sam ja išla pa provjeri.
> 
> prag i đurđa, čestitke!!


Imam sve ostale pretrage koje je dr Marić na tečaju spomenuo.Nije tražio da se dođe k njima na pregled već da donesem sve nalaze, i zadnji barem 3 tjedna prije termina...a ako ga ne stignem napraviti, ionako oni rade pregled tik prije, pa...All good for now :Smile:

----------


## Darkica

> Darkica prava ti je curica, velika 
> Ja sam pisala prošli tjedan,onda sam imala uzv, sad sljedeći je za 2 tjedna, a za par dana idem prvi put na ctg. Sve u redu, težina 2,5kg sa 33tt+3, okrenuta glavom dolje i naravno spavala,uvik miruje na uzv. 
> 
> Baš lipo šta možete birat porod u vodi,u nas u novome rodilištu stoji kada neupotrebljena,i nemamo taj izbor. Na tečaju su nam rekli da je rodilište u RI najbolje u Hrv. i u rangu sa najboljim europskim rodilištima.


Riječko je rodilište treće u Europi....nisam to znala dok nisam bila na tečaju. Znala sam da je dobro, ali ovo je i mene iznenadilo :Smile:

----------


## prag

cure moje evo samo kratko da vam se javim u pauzi između dojenja i još jednom zahvalim na svim čestitkama i dobrim željama!

sjetila sam se da vam prenesem još jedan korisan savjet, svim budućim mama..
kako sam ja imala problema s početkom dojenja, Marija je vukla bradavice i počele su krvaviti, sve mi rane bile na vrhovima a mlijeko nije išlo..
uglavnom pomogla mi je Purelan kremica, koja sanira u dan problem a nije štetna za bebu, ne mora se prati prije dojenja.
isto tako za početak mlijeka mi je puno pomogao savjet da u baby bočicu staklenu stavim vrelu vodu i masiram s njoj od vrha sike do bradavice..toplina proširuje mliječne kanale, opušta siku i mlijeko doslovice mi počelo curiti...zlata vrijedan savjet pa možda nekome zatreba!

----------


## alma_itd

*Prag* Marija je predivna :Zaljubljen:  Jos jednom cestitke tebi i TM :Klap:

----------


## Sela

*Prag* kakvu krasoticu ste dobili,prosto divna djevojcica!!! :Zaljubljen: Hvala na savjetima,uvijek dobro dodju nama koje smo obezglavljene u mnostvu
informacija i ne znamo da li cemo ista zapamtiti kad dodje vrijeme!

----------


## Mojca

Prag, Marija je preslatka.  :Zaljubljen:  
Kao već iskusna dojilja  :Smile:  koja je prošla i ragade i soor i zastojnu dojku s temperaturom 39 i nešto, potpisujem tvoje savjete i dodajem: svakako pogledajte Rodin dvd o dojenju, ako imate mogućnost otiđite i na tečaj... i broj SOS telefona za dojenje si umemorirajte u mobitel. Mene su cure spasile.  :Naklon:  Da nije  bilo njih pila bi antibiotike par tjedana nakon poroda. Zbilja zaslužuju svaku pohvalu!

----------


## đurđa76

evo samo da se kratko javimo
puno puno hvala svima na čestitkama i iskrenim željama.danas smo napokon stigle kući iz bolnice jer nas je uhvatila hiper žutica,ali Bogu hvala sad smo doma i uživamo u našem malom mirišljavom smotuljku
čim stignem napisat ću vam kako se sve odigralo

----------


## eva133

*đurđa i prag* preslatke su vam bebice.
*Prag* hvala na savjetima. Ja ću si to svakako zapisati jer,naravno, već sutra neću znati o čemu je riječ.

----------


## Mia Lilly

*đurđa*, čestitam!

----------


## KLARA31

stvarno su vam preslatke bebice  :Smile: 
jedva čekam rodit!

----------


## kockica1

*durda* i *prag*cestitke na slatkim mrvicama. stvarno su preslatke. 
*prag* marija je vec velika cura,joj koji secer.....

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo da se i ja malo javim
imali smo pregled i uzv , sve je ok  danas smo 18+2  
i saznali smo da nosim curicu  :Smile:  

svima veliki pozdrav
a novopecenim majkama cestitke !!

----------


## Snekica

O Crvenkapice moja draga! Drago mi je da ste dobro i da nosiš... *curicu*...!!! Malo za promjenu od svih ovih trudnica oko mene  :Wink:  Sretno dalje!!! :Klap:

----------


## KLARA31

crvenkapice  :Very Happy:  šta je sve ok
jel ti stalo krvarenje i smečkasto?
vidit ćeš kako će ti proletiti tjedni...

----------


## thinkpink

čestitam svim novopečenim roditditeljima, od srca vam želim veselu i zdravu dječicu!

ponekad vas čitam, pa otprilike znam vaše priče.

nisam se još javljala na ovu temu....e sad, zanimala bi me vaša iskustva. ivf sam trudnica, danas 17+2. trudnoća je do sada bila uredna, osim što sam morala mirovati prva tri mjeseca radi velikih mioma koji su rasli. kako je taj rast polako stagnirao, uspjela sam se malo opustiti, pa sam krenula voziti, odem do dućana i skuham ručak...dakle, više ne mirujem kao prije.

nakon 2-3 sata na nogama, osjećam jak pritisak u maternici, nisu bolovi, nego jednostavno nelagoda...brinem se da li je to normalno i da li je sve ok. inače, sam natrposječno visoka i dosta mršava, pa imam jake bolove u kičmi /to je stara dijagnoza discuc hernie/, ponekad pomislim da je to sve povezano i trbuh i kičma...

molim vas iskustva!

----------


## matahari

kako vrijeme leti...čestitam draga!




> evo da se i ja malo javim
> imali smo pregled i uzv , sve je ok  danas smo 18+2  
> i saznali smo da nosim curicu  
> 
> svima veliki pozdrav
> a novopecenim majkama cestitke !!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> crvenkapice  šta je sve ok
> jel ti stalo krvarenje i smečkasto?
> vidit ćeš kako će ti proletiti tjedni...


ma kakvo krvarenje  toga nema vise vec odavno  , ne ponovilo se  nikad...
mislim  ono  sto sve  na  pregledu se gleda  i uzv  sve je  dobro  hdB  
dobila sam svega 2kg   do sad    :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

thinkpink    ne znam jel  to isto   kao kod tebe  ali i ja kad sam  duze  ,  ali ne bas toliko kao ti,  na nogama  nesto radim  ,kuham ili sl,   osjecam  nesto takvo  , onda  kazem sebi  vrijeme je za odmor  i  legnem  , odmaram

----------


## matto

drage mame,
kratko sam svratila jer volim čitati ovaj post, pa samo da dodam 
Crvenkapica, lijepo, ma prelijepo te čitati ovdje....

----------


## artisan

Moram se i ja isto pohvaliti malo, Mi smo danas 19tt, prošli tjedan saznala isto da nosim curicu (vjerojatno). Sljedeći tjedan idemo na anomaly scan, jedva čekam...
crvenkapice supe za curku, i super da je sve ok

----------


## dagnja

Pozdrav svima i čestitke novim mama! I ja svratim često ovdje vidjeti što ima novo. Vrijeme mi neopisivo brzo leti i mi smo evo već u 18om tjednu. Idući tjedan imamo uzv pa se nadamo (osim da je sve s bebom u redu) da ćemo saznati je li cura ili dečko. Ja već nekoliko tjedana osjetim bebine pokrete koji su od prije tjedan dana postali pravi udarci tako da i tata koji put uspije osjetiti i baš je čarobno. :Smile:

----------


## aslan

> čestitam svim novopečenim roditditeljima, od srca vam želim veselu i zdravu dječicu!
> 
> ponekad vas čitam, pa otprilike znam vaše priče.
> 
> nisam se još javljala na ovu temu....e sad, zanimala bi me vaša iskustva. ivf sam trudnica, danas 17+2. trudnoća je do sada bila uredna, osim što sam morala mirovati prva tri mjeseca radi velikih mioma koji su rasli. kako je taj rast polako stagnirao, uspjela sam se malo opustiti, pa sam krenula voziti, odem do dućana i skuham ručak...dakle, više ne mirujem kao prije.
> 
> nakon 2-3 sata na nogama, osjećam jak pritisak u maternici, nisu bolovi, nego jednostavno nelagoda...brinem se da li je to normalno i da li je sve ok. inače, sam natrposječno visoka i dosta mršava, pa imam jake bolove u kičmi /to je stara dijagnoza discuc hernie/, ponekad pomislim da je to sve povezano i trbuh i kičma...
> 
> molim vas iskustva!


ja imam isti takav pritisak kad sam dulje na nogama ili kad sjedim pa se dignem odmah osjetim neku nelagodu i moram piskit! 
jucer sam bila kod dr na kontroli i rekla mi je da mi je jedan dio ligamenta malo olabavio i da mi je beba nisko, da to nije nista zabrinjavajuce ali mi preporucila da nosim trudnicki pojas koji ce mi ujedno pomoci i za ledja koja me bole, te mi je rekla da smanjim malo tempo na nogama i uzimam 600mg magnezija dnevno. kontrola za dva tjedna jer planiram na put pa bi htjela prije puta provjerit kakva je situacija.
molim nekog tko je imao slicnu situaciju da se javi! malo sam se ipak zabrinula iako pretpostavljam da je sve u redu.

----------


## Pinky

> *simicv*
> 
> Saljemo ti puno pozdrava i izdrzi
> 
> Drage cure mada ovo nije forum za to ali moram ukazati na jednu gorku cinjenicu.
> Naime pored svega sto Vi heroji zene prodete ostaje jos puno gorcine i nepravde.
> Duboko sam potresen i neugodno iznenaden ponasanjem osoblja u takozvanom novom rodilistu Split
> Nisam ocekivao neke povlastice i tetosenje vec samo ljudski odnos koji ja svakodnevno primjenjujem i u privatnom ali i u poslovnom svijetu.
> Nazalost to nismo dobili  u rodilistu.
> ...



dragi moj prag,
srećom nisi rodio i nisi tamo i nećeš nikada znati koje torture mi zene prolazimo.
meni je 15 dana na patologiji bilo super, sam porod, spinalni cr, divan, svi divni prema meni, od instrumentalki, preko anesteziologa do doktora, u šok sobi žena anđeo... i njoj sam rekla, onako emotivna nakon poroda, nakon što su mi donijeli bebice skoro sat vremena, rekla sam joj da nemam pojma zašto tako ljudi pričaju o st rodilištu kad sam samo na divan odnos naišla. a ona mi je rekla tiho - pričekajte, imate još odjel carica.
oooo koliko sam je se puta sjetila kad su se sestre na odjelu derale na mene, vrijeđale me, nisu mijenjale kateter, nisu mi htjeli pomoći da ustanem, dati bebe.... da ne duljim, ža mi je što nisam bila dovoljno prisebna da snimim mobitelom sve te psihičke torture i vrijeđanja i pustim ih ravnatelju a boga mi i medijima.
kad su mi bebe dobile žuticu predzadnji dan i kad mi je rečeno da moram ostati još jedan dan, ja doslovno nisam bila u stanju hodati, samo su mi tekle suze i takvu su me stavili na kolica i odgurali kroz prizemlje, pored svih onih trudnica što čekaju pregled na vađenje šavova. mislim da sam izgledala ko pobigla iz ludnice, biće su se jadne trudnice ispripadale, tko zna šta su mislile šta mi je. a ja sam samo sjedila i plakala.
ne trebam napominjat da sam u sred paklenog ljeta dobila napomenu da nakon vađenja punata držim zavoj 3 dana i ne mičem ga te da, kad sam ga konačno makla, imala sam šta i vidit - rana ko palac velika i gnjojava...
tako da srećom su dvije, ja više rađati neću, a imala sam i SAVRŠEN porod i SAVRŠENU trudnoću, trebalo je samo MALO LJUDSKOSTI prema ženi koja je tek rodila da bi sve prošlo ko iz snova.
nadam se da vas nisam prepala, samo se debelo pripremite na (cenzura) koja tamo rade i ne dajte da vas psihički unište ko mene.

----------


## Pinky

zaboravih čestitati novim mamama i tatama!! cmooooooooooooook!!!

----------


## mistic

thinkpink, crvenkapice, aslan, ja također imam strašan pritisak, ali ne mogu ni 15 min. biti na nogama. 
Otišla sam neki dan privatno na pregled (izbjegavam soc. dr. :Evil or Very Mad: ) i rekla mi da mi je posteljica spuštena i da je na ušću maternice. Može se podići rastom bebe i ja se duboko nadam da će tako i biti. Rekla mi da pijem magnezij i spasmex i bez naprezanja, mirovanje. E da, imam i polip na grliću  :Rolling Eyes: 
Tako da cijeli dan provedem u horizontali, osim što ujutro spremim malu za školu i skuham ručak, a i to mi je naporno jer već nakon tih par minuta imam osjećaj tog pritiska i kao da će mi ta posteljica izać van  :Shock:

----------


## alma_itd

*mistic*meni je takva posteljica dijagnosticirana u 18tt. rekli su mi da ce se podici vjerovatno sa napredovanjem trudnoce i da trebam izbjegavati nagle pokrete,savijanje,dizanje teskih stvari i da trebam mirovati. Ja sam onaj dio od 1-2% kod kojih se ne podigne posteljica,pa sam u 28tt prokrvarila. Kasnije zavrsila u bolnici mjesec dana do prijevremenog poroda u 35tt. Ovo ti pisem samo da bi vidjela koliko je vazno da mirujes i da to ozbiljno shvatis. Ja sam shvatila ozbiljno tek kad sam zavrsila u bolnici. O oporavku nakon carskog da i ne pricam(u tom slucaju je jedino carski rez moguc) jer sam zbog tako postavljene posteljice puno iskrvarila,a evo sad imam i upalu maternice,pa i to dodatno otezava oporavak. NE DIZI NISTA TESKO!!! Neznam jesu li ti rekli i da sex izbjegavas.Obavezno na svakoj kontroli pitaj za posteljicu,nadam se da ti nisi baksuz kao ja i da ce se kod tebe podici i doci na normalno mjesto.Sretno do kraja.

----------


## Inesz

mistic,
ne brini oko posteljice. kako raste maternica posteljica će najvjerojatnije se pomicati prema gore tj. prema fundusu maternice.
meni je u 17. tjedna posteljično tkivo bilo bilo iznad cerviksa, u 22 tjednu se je posteljica pomakla prema gore za 2 cm.
a već odavno je straga, visoko gore prema dnu maternice.
ne se brinuti  :Smile:

----------


## mistic

Hvala na utješnim riječima! 
Alma žao mi je što si morala sve to prolaziti i što sada imaš upalu maternice, nadam se da će i to proći i da će na kraju sve biti u redu. 
Mirujem od samog početka tj. od ET jer me ukočilo i ne mogu ništa, sad još i ovo, već su mi i mišići atrofirali. Seks, šta je to seks  :Grin:  eto ni to ne prakticiramo. 
Trudim se stalno ležati, ali ne mogu a da ne spremim malu za školu i da skuham, jer nema tko. Tako da kuham u etapama, malo po malo, ili stavim na peć pa nek se krčka, a ja legnem....stvarno se minimalno krećem.

----------


## thinkpink

cure hvala što ste se javile. baš zadnjih dana nisam dobro. od jučer ujutro me strašno cijeva bole, imam normalnu stolicu i jučer i danas, ali i jake grčeve u crijevima /hm nadam se da su to crijeva/, temperaturu nemam...za sada još nisam u panici, ali polako se približava. bože moj koliko se ja bojim za tu našu malu bebicu...dok je sve ok sam dobro, ali čim nešto zapne  :Cool: 
ah, znate i same...nije ovo lako.

mislim da ću nazvati doktora uskoro.

----------


## crvenkapica77

meni je  posteljica  straga  

i ja  imam uvijek grceve  prije  stolice  , nekad jace  nekad  blaze  ,  zna me toliko stisnut   na  5sek.  sta da radim  , to su  crijeva  
rekla sam dr.  ona veli bolje i grceve  nego da  stolice nemam  , bitno je da  trbuh nije tvrd

----------


## KLARA31

sad kad spominjete te grčeve crijeva i ja sam ih imala, tamo oko 5mj t., trajalo je mj. dana,prošlo kako i došlo,nisam se brinula samo trpila još i tu bol, valjda je to bio pritisak na crijeva, i svaka stolica je bila bolna ali bolna baš unutra gdje su crijeva, valjda to tako mora bit jedan period trudnoće,uglavnom prođe.
Uglavnom ako sada i imate zatvor kao što sam ga i ja imala jedan period,promjeni se i to, sada je prečesta,čak i po noći.

----------


## eva133

Ja sam se prije jedno mjesec dana već uplašila. Imala sam prečestu stolicu, ali sad se evo, normaliziralo.
Ujutro pahuljice i jogurt i zatvor je riješen.

----------


## Tigrica84

Hej cure.Evo da se i ja malo javim,vec me dugo nije bilo.Ja sam takoder ivf trudnica.Imala sam krvarenje u 15tj i negedje u 17tj je to prestelo(Zaprvo je to bilo smeđi iscjedak).Bila sam u 16tj na pregledu i bilo je sve ok.narucena sam za 23.3.-znaci jos 6dana(odbrojavam danae kao da sam u zatvoru)al nemogu si pomoci jer jos ne osjecam micanje bebe.sad sam 19+5.tako da sam malo zabrinuta,al vjerujem baz razloga.
Lijepi pozdrav svima :Smile:

----------


## Tigrica84

e da takoder sam imala problema sa neredovitom tvrdom stolicom,al hvala bogu to je proslo.Al zato sad cesce mokrim :Mad: .I naravno poceli su bolovi u križima

----------


## Charlie

Cestitke svim novim mamama i tatama!!

I ja osjetim cesto pritisak dolje kad malo pretjeram s aktivnostima. Tako
Mi je bilo i u prvoj trudnoci. Preporuka doktora je slusati svoje tijelo i odmoriti po potrebi, i sumeci magnezij 1x na dan. Tako da se nastojim ne brinuti...

Beba se pocela micati s nekih 18 tjedana (sad sam 20tt) i vec sam bila dosta zabrinuta jer sam u prvoj trudnoci osjetila prve pokrete vec sa 17tt, a kazu da u drugoj trudnoci dodje ranije. Ali sad je sve ok  :Smile:  Pregled imam za 7 dana...

----------


## eva133

Cure kako ste riješavale oticanje nogu, tj. gležnjeva. Jel ima kakva fora, osim dizanja nogu na povišeno.

----------


## kockica1

cure moze li mojoj bebici biti nesto .nocas sam imala crijevnu virozu,nemam fibru ali strah me od toga svega da nebi bilo sta bebici...sad smo na 24 tt i inace aktivna je dosta,a danas mi se cini da je malo manje aktivnija....

----------


## mare41

dobro jutro trudnice, evo navratite na ovu temu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/72279-I...alog-ljepotana!

----------


## Darkica

Inesz je rodila dečkića, 3200 i 49. I ovdje čestitam mami i tati, a bebi sve najbolje!

----------


## mistic

*Kockice* mislim da se nebi trebala brinuti. S bebom je sigurno sve u redu, samo se odmaraj jer si vjerujem izmučena nakon toga  :Smile: 

*Eva* što se oticanja nogu tiče, ja sam koristila nekakvu kremu/gel na prirodnoj bazi, ako se ne varam od Mustele baš za noge, najbolje da pitaš u apoteci. Inače druge stvari ne znam, meni su noge oticale kad sam otišla na godišnji na jedan naš otok, tako da sam se za tri dana vratila kući i bilo mi sve opet dobro.

----------


## andream

Tako mi je drago za našu Inesz da moram i ovdje zavibrati i poskočiti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ predivna vijest danas.
Kockice, potpisujem mistic, ne brini previše, ja sam imala u obje trudnoće i visoku temp i crijevne viroze nekoliko puta i bilo je sve u redu s bebicom. U svakom slučaju ako se i javi temp javi se za svaki slučaj dr, ako je crijevna bila pa prošla samo odmaraj.

----------


## prag_mm

> cure moze li mojoj bebici biti nesto .nocas sam imala crijevnu virozu,nemam fibru ali strah me od toga svega da nebi bilo sta bebici...sad smo na 24 tt i inace aktivna je dosta,a danas mi se cini da je malo manje aktivnija....


kockica1
Ako nemas fibru sve ok! Nebrini tvoja mrvica je sigurno u tvom stomaku.
Pogledaj moje objave i objave moje zene Prag pored svega rodila se bebica jako jaka i zdrava.
Neželim se ponavljati ali upalu pluca i kamenac u bubregu a bebi nista :Cool: 
Znam da je lako reci nebrini ali samo se opusti bebica je sigurna.

**********************************
JA-neispavan
ONA-kronicno neispavana ali sretna sa nasom mrvicom (povecom) Marijom :Laughing:

----------


## Sonja29

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za našu inesz i malog ljepotana!!

----------


## Tigrica84

Cure.Da li vi mislite da je normalno sto jos ne osjacam bebicu :Unsure: ?Sad sam 20tj+1.U petak treba ici na pregled.Ovo mi je najduzi period bez pregleda (4tj)pa sam malo zabrinuta.Mozete li me nekako utješiti,da lakse prezivim dane do petka.
P.S.Inace nisam paničarka. :Laughing:

----------


## eva133

Tigrice, ako pažljivo osluškuješ možda ćeš i osjetiti. To su ti takvi lagani grčići, kao balončići. Možda si mislila da su crijeva. Puno cura ne osjeti bebu u ovom periodu.
Ne brini i izdrži do petka.

----------


## KLARA31

Tigrica84 budi sretna da su ti pregledi svaka 4tjedna,to znači da je sve u redu, znam da bi ti češće gledala bebicu na uzv,ali bolje tako nego kao ja svako 10 dana radi krvarenja gledat da li kuca srce...
i naravno moguće je da ne osjećaš još bebu,a da je sve u redu, strpljenja  :Smile:

----------


## Tigrica84

hvala vam cure.Da Eva onda je moguce da sam osjetila tj znala sam osjetiti kao da mi trbuh kruli al nisam isla za tim.Jedino sam posumnjala onda kad mi se to desilo a nisam bila gladna.Obicno mi kruli kad sam gladna.Al to se dosta cuje.
Svejedno hvala na savjetima.Naka vam je objema sa srecom.ja se javim sa vjestima u petak

----------


## kockica1

ajme hvala vam puno cure....stvarno neznam sta bi bez foruma ovoga..sve na jednom mjestu toliko pametnih savjeta....
prag citala sam sve sta je vasa draga prosla i kad se sjetim i vidim ovu preslatku mrvu vidim da se jako isplatilo sve to proci... :Smile: )))))) Marija je preslatka... 
hvala svima,danas sam ja i mrvica bolje.u cet smo na 3d pa se javim sa svim informacijama.....

----------


## eva133

Tigrice javi se obavezno. Jel znaš već šta nosiš?

----------


## Tigrica84

Eva kad sma bila na pregledu u 16tj doktorica nije bila sigurna al misli da je decko.Al u petak bi svakako trebala znati.Naravo ako bebac bude htio suradivati.Sad sam nekako mirnija nakon tvog savjeta,ali i zato sto muz kaze da cuje kao nekakvo kruljenje,al da mu se cini da to nisu crijeva.Znaci vjerovatno cuje kako bebica pliva. :Very Happy:

----------


## eva133

Evo moji se javljaju cijelu večer. Lagani grčevi, baš kao probava samo blaže.
Na lijevoj strani je curica i ona je puno aktivnija. Za drugu bebu nismo sigurno koji je spol, ali je puno mirnija.
Samo treba obratiti pažnju i osjetit ćeš.

----------


## kockica1

jel se ogtt test uvik radi u trudnoci.meni moj dr nije dao to,niti mi je dao da krv vadim  za zeljezo,sad neznam bili to sama na svoju ruku radila???sto mislite?inace sam u mpo specijaliste

----------


## Darkica

Samo da javim novosti. Jučer smo bili na pregledu - 38+3 i cura nam je procijenjena na 3300g. Sve je u najboljem redu. Oper kontrola 31.03. ukoliko do tada ne rodim :Smile: 

*Tigrica84*, ja sam svoju djevojčicu prvi put konkretno i bez ikakve sumnje osjetila u 23tt. Meni je ovo prva trudnoća i posteljica mi je sprijeda što također igra ulogu. zato, bez brige, javit će se beba kada sama odluči :Smile: 

*kockica1*, ja sam radila OGTT u trudnoći iako su mi krvni nalazi uvijek bili savršeni (čak i željezo i to tijekom cijele trudnoće) i nisam dobial puno na kilaži (svega 7 kg tijekom svih mjeseci), ali moja ginekologinja je OGTT uvela kao default pretragu na koju šalje sve svoje trudnice.

----------


## Darkica

*Klara*, kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

----------


## Darkica

Inače, zna li itko išta o *hop* i *mirni26*? Dugo se ne javljaju...ili je emni ovako smušenoj promaknulo njihovo javljanje.

----------


## Sela

*Kockice* ogtt nisam ni ja radila.Mislim da nije obavezan,ali je to korisna pretraga koju nije na odmet napraviti,ali sto ces,neces na svoju ruku.
Obicno se radi rutinski u 28.tjednu,nekima zbog indikacija i puno ranije.Za zeljezo me cudi sto ga ne kontroliras,mozda bi ipak tvog dra trebalo podsjetiti ili
on ceka odredjene tjedne kod tebe za generalni checking.
Mi smo usli u 30.tjedan,za tjedan dana kontrola.Perem veseka za bebu svaki dan i jaaako uzivam u tome.Iako mi je trbuh konacno kao omanja
pilates lopta,nikad si nisam bila lijepsa,zgodnija i sexy.Oke mi zrace,ten alabaster.Ne,ovo nije oglas zenidba-udaja  :Laughing: ,ali moram vam cure reci
 da ni u snu nisam ocekivala da cu ovako krasno provesti drugo tromjesecje i uci u trece, zraceci kao nikad u zivotu.Sreca u ocekivanju bebe i majcinstvu je,cure,ono sto nas cini boginjama.Nikad nisam toliko pozitivno isijavala,dusa mi je oplemenjena.Oplemenio me taj mali stvor sto igra squash danonocno u mom trbuhu i na tome sam beskrajno zahvalna. :Smile:

----------


## Shadow2

Sela prekrasno!!! :Smile:

----------


## kockica1

*sela* blazeno stanje.i ja se osjecam kao ti.samo moj stomcek je ogroman.a kile se lipe ka lude vec sam na +11 .4 kg sam dobila ovaj mj.

----------


## orline

Sela, kako me raznježio tvoj post :Smile: 
ma predivno...

Ja vam se došla priključit, onako stidljivo, obzirom da imamo hematom i stalno krvarenje pomalo a u jednom momentu i ozbiljan odliv kada sam mislila da je sve otišlo. Medjutim, mrva se ne da, još je tu i kuca punom snagom, a ja mirujem i čekam UZ za 15 dana...U osmoj sam nedjelji, trudnoća iz drugog pokušaja ICSI.

Pozdrav za sve

----------


## Sonja29

Sela :Zaljubljen:  
Orline sve će to na kraju biti u redu,miruj i mazi mrvu.
Evo i ja da se javim....Mi smo u 17-tom tt,još se ne osječamo baš blaženo zbog komplikacija u prvom tromjesečju i užasnih mučnina i povračanja(zbog čega sam više na injekcijama i ifuzijama već doma). No dok je s mrvicom sve u redu i ja sam dobro a hvala Bogu je,za sada je mali nemir i osjećam je od 15-tog tt.Nisam sigurna da želim znati spol pa nisam još ni pitala :Wink:

----------


## lasta

Evo da se i ja javim nakon pregleda.Sada smo 32+3 imamo vec 2kg i igramo se sa bubregom na veliko :Wink:  a i rebarca su nam dosla do nogica pa sada i tu lupkamo. Ja dobila samo 10kg.

Sela ziva istina bas smo si prekrasne,zamnom znaju govoriti da sam jako lijepa trudnica i da sva sjajim i da se drugacije smijem onako iz srca(bas sam si skromna).

Zelim svima da muke i strahovi nestanu i da sve budu kao i mi :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Tigrica84

Darkica hvala na savjetu.
Hvala svim curama koje daju savjete :Very Happy:

----------


## dagnja

> *Kockice* 
> Mi smo usli u 30.tjedan,za tjedan dana kontrola.Perem veseka za bebu svaki dan i jaaako uzivam u tome.Iako mi je trbuh konacno kao omanja
> pilates lopta,nikad si nisam bila lijepsa,zgodnija i sexy.Oke mi zrace,ten alabaster.Ne,ovo nije oglas zenidba-udaja ,ali moram vam cure reci
>  da ni u snu nisam ocekivala da cu ovako krasno provesti drugo tromjesecje i uci u trece, zraceci kao nikad u zivotu.Sreca u ocekivanju bebe i majcinstvu je,cure,ono sto nas cini boginjama.Nikad nisam toliko pozitivno isijavala,dusa mi je oplemenjena.Oplemenio me taj mali stvor sto igra squash danonocno u mom trbuhu i na tome sam beskrajno zahvalna.


Tako lijepo rečeno i baš onako kako se i sama osjećam. :Heart:

----------


## miga24

Pa kad se svi javljaju da se javimo malo i mi. Nisam se već dugo javljala zbog čestih hospitalizacija, pa rekoh vrijeme je da napišem nešto bar radi curka koje pitaju za mene a da im ne pišem svakoj pp posebno.
Mi danas 27 tt. i bili na kontroli. Curka ima 976 grama a ja dobila 4 kile do sada. Imamo manjak plodne vode no na sreću to se nije mijenjalo u zadnja dva tjedna ni na gore ni na loše. Malena se usprkos tome uspjela okrenuti na glavicu pa smo i radi toga sretni. Gestacijska trudnoća zaostaje tjedan dana za amnorejom, ali dokle god se malena proporcionalno razvija i dobiva na kilaži (što je dosada bio i slučaj hvala bogu) kažu da je sve u granicama normale i da se radi toga ne brinemo. Kontrola za tri tjedna pa ćemo vidjet. Ako bude sve kao danas - super, a ako ne - ostajemo hospitalizirani do kraja. 
Čestitke svim novim mama i lijepo je čitati sve te prekrasne vijesti sa kontrola!
Netko je pitao za *mirnu26* - vjerujem da će se i sama javiti ali ona i dečkić su odlično.

----------


## KLARA31

miga24  :Klap:  da tako lijepo napredujete do kraja

----------


## crvenkapica77

> drage mame,
> kratko sam svratila jer volim čitati ovaj post, pa samo da dodam 
> Crvenkapica, lijepo, ma prelijepo te čitati ovdje....


 :Love:

----------


## artisan

mi smo jučer bili na anomaly scanu, sve nam je odlično, doktor je potvrdio da je curka  :Zaljubljen: , sada smo 20+1 tt i veliki smo oko 360 g

----------


## Darkica

Bravo, artisan....raste cura :Smile:  Mi još sitno brojimo...ali, ja zatvorena potpuno, curka okrenuta glavicom, 3300g...ma sve 5!

----------


## dagnja

Evo i nas s analomaly scanninga danas - sve je super, danas smo 19+1 i čekamo vrlo živahnu curku. :Zaljubljen:  Ja sam totalno imala osjećaj da je dečko, ali tata je bio "siguran", no najvažnije nam je da sve u redu.

----------


## Sela

*Miga,Dagnja i Artisan* cestitke na naprednim curkama! :Very Happy: 
*Darkica*  :Klap: 
Mi setali jucer i danas bas onako posteno,uzivali u suncu i ljeskarenju na istom.Popodne peglanje robice :Zaljubljen:

----------


## KLARA31

I ja jutros bila na uzv, 36tt+4, beba 3,10kg, okrenuta idealno. Radio mi i bris na bakteriju BHSB, malo mi tlak povišen pa da ga mjerim sama doma 3x dnevno,ali mi je poslije sestra izmjerila još jednom pa je bio u granici normale. Ctg super, kontrola za 2 tjedna a ctg za tjedan.
Pita muž zašto je bio povišen,kažem ja bit će se predugo jučer družila sa svekrvom  :Laughing:

----------


## kockica1

I kod nas Curica..ali jako sramezljiva

----------


## Darkica

Bravo za cure!

----------


## Inesz

Cure, hvala vam na čestitkama i lijepim željama.
 :Smile: 
Neka svaka od vas koja nije još osjetila ovakvu sreću , osjeti je što prije.
A svima mamama i njihovoj djeci želim puno ljubav, zdravlja i sreće.
 :Smile:

----------


## sara38

Ne javljam se baš, ali samo da pozdravim buduće mame, i eto mi smo danas 19+1, idući tjedan imamo zakazan pregled (sada jednom mjesečno), osjećam se odlično, nikakvih smetnji, beba lupka i tako je sve smiješno i prekrasno, dobila sam 4-5 kg.......  :Smile:

----------


## Tigrica84

Hej cure.Samo da napisem izvjesce.Bila sam danas na uzv. 20tj +4 sam danas.Rekla doktorica da je djete zivo izdravo.Bebac nije htio pokazat kojeg je spola.Jos ga ne osjecam.Doktorica rekla da je to od sala.(sto vi misliste?)Dobila sam sve skupa 3kg.Drugi tjedan idem na bolnicki uzv u petrovu.

----------


## KLARA31

Ja bi toj tvojoj gin. rekla da ona ne vidi spol jer je ili nesposobna ili ima loš ekran, kakvog sala?!?! Ti dobila 3kila,ništa!

----------


## Tigrica84

> Ja bi toj tvojoj gin. rekla da ona ne vidi spol jer je ili nesposobna ili ima loš ekran, kakvog sala?!?! Ti dobila 3kila,ništa!


Da Klara,al ja sam zatrudnila sa 82kg a to nije malo.Pomoglo je to sto sam bila pala na 78 i sad eto ima 81

----------


## Darkica

Ako ti je posteljica sprijeda, ona amortizira udarce to jest pokrete i zato možda ne osjećaš. Kod prvorotki je gotovo normalno da kasnije osjete bebine pokrete. Ja sam bez svake sumnje svoju curu prvi put osjetila u 23tjednu...a nisam 'salasta'  :Smile:  tako da se kao i KLARA31 ne mogu složiti s tvojom ginekologinjom. Ja sam na prvom ultrazvuku sa 7tt imala 83.7 kg....danas u 39tt imam 89kg...znači, nisam puno dobila u cijeloj trudnoći...tako da kg po meni ne igraju ulogu...

----------


## Tigrica84

darkica hvala na odgovoru.Za posteljicu sam cula da to moze biit razlog,al zasto mi onda nije tako rekla?Drugi tjedan idem na uzv u Petrovu.Da li tamo imaju bolji ultrazvuk?Zasto uopce moram obaviti taj uzv.Znam da se mora obaviti jedan bolnicki uzv.Da li se tamo bolje vidi djete i njegovi organi?Ili je to uobicajno u 21tj trudnoce?
Oprostitie na puno pitanja.
Ugodan vikend.
P.S.Jutros sam osjetila nekakvo pikanje s lijeve strane ispod rebra.Da li to moze biti i pokret bebe?

----------


## crvenkapica77

oko tog  tjedna se gleda morfologija  ploda  na boljem uzv  
ja  svoju  mrvu osjetim od 16tj  a  prva trudnoca,ono  baloncici  i slicno    :Smile: 
 mozda zato sto  mi je posteljica  straga,  prvo sam mislila  crijeva  ali kako  sve  vise i cesce ju osjetim  znam  100% da je  beba,  a  udarce jos nisam osjetila  kaze dr.  mozda  oko  20-21tj  vec  budem

----------


## dagnja

Ja sam isto sada na zadnjem uzv-u saznala da mi je posteljica straga, a bebu sam osjetila već oko 14og-15og tjedna (prva trudnoća), ono slabo, ali ipak sigurno da je to bilo to. Sada s 19.tj. me lupa ko luda. Moja prijateljica je 4 tj. ispred mene i posteljica joj je sprijeda tako da jedva išta osjeti. Mislim da je to sve individualno, ali ovisno o posteljici i ostalim faktorima normalno je i ne osjetiti ništa do 24 tjedna.

----------


## crvenkapica77

osjetila i  prvi  udarac mali malesni   :Very Happy:   ajmeeee gustaaaaa

----------


## Jesen82

> oko tog  tjedna se gleda morfologija  ploda  na boljem uzv  
> ja  svoju  mrvu osjetim od 16tj  a  prva trudnoca,ono  baloncici  i slicno   
>  mozda zato sto  mi je posteljica  straga,  prvo sam mislila  crijeva  ali kako  sve  vise i cesce ju osjetim  znam  100% da je  beba,  a  udarce jos nisam osjetila  kaze dr.  mozda  oko  20-21tj  vec  budem


mene ovdje nije bilo sto godina, kako sam prije poroda provela 2 mjeseca u bolnici nisam imala net... ali Crvenkapice.. toliko sam sretna zbog tebe, morala sam ti se javiti.... uživaj!!!ti si mi uvijek bila jedna od najsipatičniji na forumu...jel to u Citu uspjelo?

----------


## dagnja

> osjetila i  prvi  udarac mali malesni    ajmeeee gustaaaaa


To je baš neopisivo predivan osjećaj, uživaj! :Very Happy:

----------


## aslan

> mene ovdje nije bilo sto godina, kako sam prije poroda provela 2 mjeseca u bolnici nisam imala net... ali Crvenkapice.. toliko sam sretna zbog tebe, morala sam ti se javiti.... uživaj!!!ti si mi uvijek bila jedna od najsipatičniji na forumu...jel to u Citu uspjelo?


jesen82 bas mi je drago da si se javila, kad sam na forumu uvijek te se sjetim jer smo ako se sjecas u tvom dobitnom postupku bile zajedno kod dr L.
nakon dugo borbe evo i ja cekam jednu malu cudesnu djevojcicu  :Smile:  sad smo 24. tt
pozdrav tebi i tvom andjelu!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> mene ovdje nije bilo sto godina, kako sam prije poroda provela 2 mjeseca u bolnici nisam imala net... ali Crvenkapice.. toliko sam sretna zbog tebe, morala sam ti se javiti.... uživaj!!!ti si mi uvijek bila jedna od najsipatičniji na forumu...jel to u Citu uspjelo?


da da u cita  :Smile: ...........mala ti ima rođendan kad i ja  ....
pozdrav i tebi veliki
 :Kiss:

----------


## tlukaci5

ajde da se i ja prijavim na ovu temu, premda mi je sve još uvijek rano, 8 tt, trigemini..uspjela iz 5-og pokušaja u vinogradskoj, uglavnom da li ima nešto za ublažavanje mučnina jer eto počelo je..

----------


## Jesen82

> jesen82 bas mi je drago da si se javila, kad sam na forumu uvijek te se sjetim jer smo ako se sjecas u tvom dobitnom postupku bile zajedno kod dr L.
> nakon dugo borbe evo i ja cekam jednu malu cudesnu djevojcicu  sad smo 24. tt
> pozdrav tebi i tvom andjelu!


kako se ne bi sjećala! ajme tako mi je drago da je uspjelo :Very Happy: 

čuvaj svoju curku :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Jesen82

> da da u cita ...........*mala ti ima rođendan kad i ja * ....
> pozdrav i tebi veliki


to ste vi posebne ženske na taj dan :Smile: )

----------


## KLARA31

crvenkapice uživaj!! baš predivan osjećaj migoljenje u stomaku,ali ima i neugodnih udaraca koji zabole ali nema veze  :Smile: 

tlukaci5 kažu bademi da pomažu

----------


## king

> ajde da se i ja prijavim na ovu temu, premda mi je sve još uvijek rano, 8 tt, trigemini..uspjela iz 5-og pokušaja u vinogradskoj, uglavnom da li ima nešto za ublažavanje mučnina jer eto počelo je..


Bravo tlukaci...čestitam na trojkama. Nemam savjeta za mučnine, nisam ih imala. Pozivam te da nam se pridružiš na forumu izazovi roditeljstva- blizanci, trojke, četvorke...

----------


## Tigrica84

Hej curke.Samo da se javim da u cetvrtak idem u Petrovu na uzv.Nadam se da ce biti sve ok.Nadam se da cu do onda nesto osjetiti,jer moja bebica je izgleda jako uspavana.Usal sam u 21tj
Lijepi pozdrav.

----------


## crvenkapica77

sta bi moglo ovo biti  
vec  uru  vremena  imam grceve u donjem dijelu   trbuha   u razmaku od  2-3min  , ne kuzim  ,  sta je to sad   ???

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Crvenkapice možda su kontrakcije...miruj i nemoj si masirati trbuh...imaš veeeeliku pusu od nas dvije  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

poslije  2h  grceva  ,  ne toliko jakih  ,  proslo  kad sam popila mg  sumeci  , svasta....
bh kontrakcije  sta nije rano  meni za to  ?  
bila sam se prepala mislila sam otic na hitnu  ako bi se nastavilo  ali  proslo je  i  bebica se javlja  ....

----------


## miga24

Crvenkapice možda ti se maternica i ligamenti šire. Meni ti je to počelo otprilike u tvom stadiju trudnoće i eto javlja se svakih 2 tjedna ponovno. Ja još bh kontrakcije nisam imala ali ti grčevi mi znaju biti dosta nezgodni. Isto mi pomaže magnezij i normabel ako je baš jako, pa zato pretpostavljam da bi ti moglo biti to. S tim da meni to kada počne traje skoro cijeli dan ako ne i noć.

----------


## Sezen

> Crvenkapice možda ti se maternica i ligamenti šire. Meni ti je to počelo otprilike u tvom stadiju trudnoće i eto javlja se svakih 2 tjedna ponovno. Ja još bh kontrakcije nisam imala ali ti grčevi mi znaju biti dosta nezgodni. Isto mi pomaže magnezij i normabel ako je baš jako, pa zato pretpostavljam da bi ti moglo biti to. S tim da meni to kada počne traje skoro cijeli dan ako ne i noć.


slažem se s tobom i ja sam isto u tom periodu imala grčeve,to je širenje maternice i dobro kažeš ne maziti bušu,nego mirovati malo na boku.

a moj bebač je tako aktivan,posteljica mi je otraga i osjećam ga svakodnevno od 17 tjedna,danas 24+2 već naveliko udaram i veselim mamu :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

kako  sam citala    ne odgovara  BH kontrakcijama  ,  
onda je valjda to rastezanje  ili sta vec  

miga velis cijeli dan i noc  , uh  jel onda zoves dr. ili  cekas da se smiri  ?
jel vam isto bilo  grc svakih  2-3min ?

----------


## miga24

> kako  sam citala    ne odgovara  BH kontrakcijama  ,  
> onda je valjda to rastezanje  ili sta vec  
> 
> miga velis cijeli dan i noc  , uh  jel onda zoves dr. ili  cekas da se smiri  ?
> jel vam isto bilo  grc svakih  2-3min ?


Ma ne zovem doktora. Vidim da se ponavlja otprilike svaka dva do tri tjedna a dan dva nakon toga vidim povećanje buše a i sve je poslije toga u redu (mene ništa ne boli, beba šamara) pa sad već znam što je to. Čekam da prođe i to je to. Prvi puta sam se dobrano prepala jer nisam mogla ustati iz kreveta od bolova, a kako me baš ulovilo sa subote na nedjelju rekoh izdržat ću do ponedjeljka pa juriš u bolnicu ako ne prestane. No u ponedjeljak sam se probudila ko da ništa nije ni bilo. Malo sam prosurfala, ima dosta tekstova na tu temu što na hrvatskom što na engleskom. Probaj i ti, možda te koji tekst malo smiri. A ako ti se opet ponovi a želiš biti sigurna zovi svog doktora pa pitaj.

----------


## Destiny child

Hej cure! Evo da se i ja konačno javim. Nekako mi se sve činilo prerano prijavljivati, a kad ono već smo prošli pola trudnoće. Nekako je brzo prošlo. Cijelo vrijeme radim (bila sam samo 2 dana doma poslije punkcije)pa  nisam niti stigla, a kako uskoro prestajem češće ću svratiti ovdje. 
Moj malac je danas 24+2, već me nekoliko tjedana lupka (pogotovo za vrijeme ručka-to je na tatu :Smile:  i jedva čekam pregled sljedeći tjedan da ga malo škicnem na ultrazvuku. 
Svim novim trudnicama želim što ugodniju trudnoću, a novim mamama da uživaju u svakome trenutku sa toliko čekanim čudom...

----------


## Sela

Curke idete li na trudnicke tecajeve?Da li se moze "prezivjeti" i bez njeg?

----------


## Darkica

Ja sam bila na oba koje se nude u Rijeci i mogu reći da su mi bili korisni. Većinu sam toga već znala, ali lijepo je utvrdiiti gradivo i otkloniti sumnje ako ih imaš. S time da na tečaju u KBC Rijeka vode u razgled rađaonih bokseva, pokažu ti stolčić i kadu, vode te na odjel babinjača...Meni se to jako dopalo :Smile: 
Može li se bez toga...naravno :Smile:  I prije su se žene porađale bez ikakvih tečajeva :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Sela

Ja bih isla na onaj koji organiziraju Domovi zdravlja,pa se premisljam...ne znam koliko ce mi koristiti-ako se uci kako disati na porodu
(kao u americkim soap serijama) onda mi je odmah zlo...

----------


## miga24

Meni moje frendice kažu da im je tečaj bio dosta koristan. Ne znam sad baš dal te uče pravilnom disanju ali kažu da su tamo dobile neke korisne informacije za nakon poroda a i isto su ih vodili u razgledavanje porađaone, odjela babinjača itd, pa su bar znale di bu završile. Ja planiram sljedeći mjesec u Petrovu na tečaj (počinje 10.04.) jer tamo ću i roditi a mm ne može biti sa mnom na porodu ukoliko to ne zbavimo.

----------


## Sela

Hvala na misljenjima, cure.Sve u svemu,korisno je otici..

----------


## KLARA31

> Curke idete li na trudnicke tecajeve?Da li se moze "prezivjeti" i bez njeg?


Naravno Sela da može,ali nitko ne može reći znam sve šta kažu na tečaju. Toliko sam se nagledala slika i filmova na videozidu porođaja da ti to umanji strah od poroda i boli. Toliko korisnih informacija od babica i patronažne da se kasnije ne pitaš šta je ovo,zašto je ovo. Upoznaju te gionekolozi sa lošim stvarima,šta bi sve moglo poći po zlu i koliko je to u biti strašno, a koliko ne.
A na vježbama disanja dobro je znati kako disati kada nesmiješ tiskat, da bebica ne dobije hematome na glavi a tebi dođe da tiskaš jer imaš trud,ali nisi otvorena...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Mi nismo išli na tečaj..nisam se stigla organizirati...a sto se tiče poroda i disanja to tak dođe samo od sebe..ne znam kako je bilo ostalim novopecenim majkama al mene je tako opalio neki adrenalin tako da se ja svog poroda sjećam u magli..taj osjećaj se ne može opisati riječima..dolazi ono stvorenje koje smo tako dugo čekali..neprocjenjivo!! Puse svima od nas dvije  :Kiss:

----------


## prag_mm

Drage cure,

Moja bolja polovica vas puno pozdravlja. Malo je u guzvi zadnjih mjesec dana :Laughing: Mala je ista kao u stomaku non stop aktivna.Spavanje je strana rijec za nju pogotovo danju.
Osim toga savjet je da se naspavate dok mozete.
Ona je bila na tecaju ali birala je na koja ce predavanja. Osim toga vjerujem da citate mali milijunn knjiga.
Uz sve to svako dijete je posebno. Obicno kazem da ce te sve nauciti u hodu. A sve sto ste citali i slusali hm nemogu reci da nema koristi ali...praksa je praksa.
**************
ONA-majstor u nespavanju vec mjesec dana
Ja-pripravnik u nespavanju i crni pojas u nosenju bebaca :Laughing:

----------


## Sela

Hej,*Prag* puno pozdravi zenicu!Da, i ja rezoniram da s obz da imam krasne prijateljice koje su mi na usluzi sto se tice savjeta i poduke,s obz na sve knjige koje sam procitala,prelistala webove,youtube..da mi mozda tecaj ne treba jer imam problem sa organizacijom i mobilnoscu,a za stavke poput disanja tokom poroda i slicno mislim da cu u datom momentu biti u nekom "visem" stanju i sve zaboraviti tocno kako je napisano primjeniti.Ponekad jesam streber ali toliki nisam.
Ali opet mislim da cu otici na tecaj, najvjerovatnije bez muza jer covjek skrbi za zivot cijeli dan.
Nisam presamopouzdana,ali ne bojim se nicega.U zivotu sam jednom drzala bebu u ruci,ali naucit cu.
Imam snaznu volju i energiju spremnu za svoje dijete.
Jos sam par tjedana kod kuce i onda odlazim u bolnicu.
Inace,zaboravila sam prenijeti pozdrave svima od *Simicv* koja je dobro i cuva svoju trudnocu i bebice.

----------


## mirna26

miga24...inbox ti je krcat! :Wink: pusa

----------


## mirna26

a pro po kontrakcija i grčava..moram samo reći da kad pretjeram sa naporom ili nekim drugim stresom...Bh kontrakcije mi znaju biti a ma baš svakih 15tak minuta....njih do 40 na dan..to je jako rijetko ali zna se desit i budu dosadne za poludit..najviše mi se pojačavaju baš dok ležim na lijevom boku...hm..interesantno...ne pojačavaju se, ne bole iz leđa kao pravi trudovi i prestanu nakon svega 5 sekundi i kada se pomaknem u neki drugi položaj ili ustanem...nisu baš ugodne..ne bole ali mi stane dah....inače kada se ne pretjeram sa aktivnostima i stresom,imam ih do 10 na dan.
ligamenti me bole maltene svaki treći dan i to pogotovo kad sijedam u auto...zaboga kako to boli i to dole nisko sa svake strane maternice ili samo sa jedne strane maternice...kao da ih netko razvlači kao pračku...booooli...ali stisnem zube ispravim se i prođe za nekih 5-10 minuta..onako oštra bol rastezanja...
sve u svemu nakon pregleda je uvijek sve u redu...cervix uredan..uredna dužina bez otvaranja...
nadam se da sam pomogla...
pusice od nas dvoje!! :Wink: inače mi smo jako dobro i mali smo debeli :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

mirna, ti još sitno brojiš! Pusa bebaču.

----------


## lasta

Ma ja trenutno i nemam bas neke kontrakcije jedino te bolne ligamente(pogotovo sa desne strane gdje beba lupka rukicom).Inace sve ok,nisam natekla ni nista(a sada cu se ureknut i sutra ce me sve napasti :Grin: ).
Sela ma i ja se osjecam samouvjereno kao i ti-sve hocu a i sve cu moci (ionako osim mm nemam bas nekoga za pomoc). Sve moje frendice su to prozivljavale kao traumu :Undecided: .
Nego zasto ides u bolnicu?? 
 

malo off-tecaj za trudnice u OB Pula  katastrofa,sramota-i na kraju se svelo na reklamiranje djecije kozmetike.



Brojim 46 dana do termina.....kako je proslo.....

----------


## Sela

*lasta* starija prvorotka sam pa je procedura takva da cu porod cekati u bolnici.Ni ja nisam otecena,bh nemam ili ne osjecam,puna sam energije,grceva u nogama nemam,otkako mi se maternica podigla debelo iznad pupka,zeludac si je nasao odlicnu poziciju pa nemam ni zgaravicu vise ni napuhavanje..puuuj puujjj da ne ureknem,neeeneee.

----------


## mirna26

> mirna, ti još sitno brojiš! Pusa bebaču.


da da..sitno..malo me struh..ali mi ćemo to konjski podnijeti...ako smo sve do sada muke prošli..onda će sada biti mačji kašalj......pusa

----------


## andream

Lijepo je čitati trudnice, pa evo da vas samo brzinski pozdravim i napišem ironiju koja mi se upravo događa: na pregledu kod giničke mj i pol nakon poroda, rekla je da vidi jako zadebljan endić i da je moguće da je to stanje pred mengu ili pak ostatak posteljice, ako je ovo drugo trebat ću na kiretažu najvjerojatnije. Znat ću za par dana. Koliko sam samo puta u postupcima svako malo pogledavala da vidim da menga ne dođe, sad je situacija obrnuta- ovaj put čekam je ko' ozebli sunce...

----------


## Darkica

Evo mi smo naručeni na pregled u subotu...tada ćemo biti točno 40+0...osim ako ne odlučimo doći mrvicu ranije :Smile:

----------


## lasta

Darkica :Klap:

----------


## Inesz

andream, polako draga, vjerujem da će sve biti u redu. 

darkica  :Smile: , naspavaj se, odmori, lijepo najedi i odi u laganu dugu šetnju, možda krene... meni upalio taj recept.

----------


## Tigrica84

Hey curke.Samo da vam javim moje stanje.Danas sam bila na pregledu u petrovoj.21tj+3 i dok sam bila u cekaoni,imala sam izgleda velika ocekivanja misleci kako cu puno toga saznati il barem vise nego prosli tjedan.Kad sam dosla na pregled doktor mi ni8je nista rekao niti pokazao monitor niti mi dao slikicu.Da ga nisam pitalja 2pitanja nebi ni to znala :Mad: .Mislim najvaznije je da je sve u redu al voljela bi da bi je bolje obajsnio.Imam napisani nekakvi nalaz al ja ne kuzim njihov rukopis.I jos neznam citati vrijednosti koje pisu.Pa molim savjet.
Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## luci07

Darkica, jel to idete na pregled u rodilište? U svakom slučaju, sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Darkica

Još ne...u rodilište ako probijemo termin :Razz:  a nama se, izgleda, baš i ne žuri :Smile:

----------


## luci07

A, tako. Kad sam ja išla bilo je kao pravilo da se na dan termina ide u rodilište na pregled i prvu amnioskopiju. I nakon toga svaki drugi dan. Ja nisam dočekala taj drugi put.  :Smile:

----------


## Darkica

Meni je termin 2.4., pa ako subotu dočekamo 2u1, vidjet ću što će mi reći ginekologinja....

----------


## eva133

*Darkice* sretno.
*Tigrice* neki su doktrori jednostavno takvi. Moraš ih sve pitati. Drugi put traži neka ti okrene ekran da vidiš bebu. Ja svaki put dobijem sličicu. Traži, vjerujem da će ti dati.

----------


## thinkpink

> Hey curke.Samo da vam javim moje stanje.Danas sam bila na pregledu u petrovoj.21tj+3 i dok sam bila u cekaoni,imala sam izgleda velika ocekivanja misleci kako cu puno toga saznati il barem vise nego prosli tjedan.Kad sam dosla na pregled doktor mi ni8je nista rekao niti pokazao monitor niti mi dao slikicu.Da ga nisam pitalja 2pitanja nebi ni to znala.Mislim najvaznije je da je sve u redu al voljela bi da bi je bolje obajsnio.Imam napisani nekakvi nalaz al ja ne kuzim njihov rukopis.I jos neznam citati vrijednosti koje pisu.Pa molim savjet.
> Hvala unaprijed.


jojjj kako mene ljute ovakve stvari...ali stvarno ljute! imam očito neopisivu sreću sa svojim socijalnim ginom i onim kojega sam odabrala za velike preglede privatnika. dobijem toliko detaljne informacije i toliko me paze da se stvarno osjećam jako sigurno i dobro u njihovim rukama.
ne znam odakle si, ali eto ja redovno potegnem Opatija-Zagreb samo radi dr Kosa u poliklinici Ginekos. sad mi je radio veliki anomaly scan sa 19+2...toliko detalja, mjerenje svih organa, objašnjenje svakog pokreta i svakog trenutka. baš nemam riječi.

bebo je spavao kada smo došli na pregled, pa mu je uspio samo doljnji dio tijela precizno izmjeriti...kako mališa nije htio maknuti ruke sa lica /a dr me bez toga nije htio pustiti doma/...morali smo u šetnju, na kavu, na kroasan...i onda se mališa probudio da mu vidimo lijepo lice /usnice, nosić, oči/...

dobili smo dvd i cd za uživnje doma i sve to za malo kuna po mojoj slobodnoj procjeni.... ovo mi se čini neprocjenjivo iskustvo.

----------


## miga24

> miga24...inbox ti je krcat!pusa


Primljeno na znanje.  :Smile:

----------


## miga24

Darkice sretno!

----------


## KLARA31

Darkica sretno!!! This is it!   :Very Happy: 

 Onda ja za tobom  :Smile:

----------


## Tigrica84

Drago mi je radi tebe.Kod mene sje situacija takva kakva je.Izgleda da se sva zbunim kad dodem na pregled.Ja sam njega pitala i za slikicu i kojeg je spola i jel sve u redu.On je samo reko da je sve ok.To je to.Mislim to i je najvaznije al ipak... ma vjerujem da cu kod svoje ginicke 30.4 znati vise.

bebo je spavao kada smo došli na pregled, pa mu je uspio samo doljnji dio tijela precizno izmjeriti...kako mališa nije htio maknuti ruke sa lica /a dr me bez toga nije htio pustiti doma/...morali smo u šetnju, na kavu, na kroasan...i onda se mališa probudio da mu vidimo lijepo lice /usnice, nosić, oči/...

dobili smo dvd i cd za uživnje doma i sve to za malo kuna po mojoj slobodnoj procjeni.... ovo mi se čini neprocjenjivo iskustvo.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Darkica

Samo da brzinski javim novosti. Danas smo imali zadnji pregled kod naše ginekologinje. Cura je procijenjena na 3485g. VAT uredan, posteljica sprijeda, I stupanj maturacije, zatvorena, vodenjka stoji. Cura okrenuta na glavu. Danas smo točno 40+0.
Sutra idemo na pregled u rodilište budući da trudnička ambulanta vikendom ne radi. Osim ako se naša cura ne odluči doći večeras odnosno noćas.  :Smile: 
Pozz svima :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

sretno Darkice  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

Evo da i ja ovdje pozdravim moje trudnice i da vam pozelim svima sto laksi porod i sto brzi oporavak. Ja se jos nisam na zalost oporavila od poroda. Nakon upale maternice mjesec dana nakon carskog,svakodnevnog izdajanja jer moj bebo nece da doji, otkrila sam (na vlastitu inicijativu,mom gin. je to bilo nepotrebno),da imam jaku anemiju. Zeljezo mi je 6 a prosle godine je bilo 70 :Shock:  Dobila sam neke preparate zeljeza koje pijem svaki dan i od kojih imam mucnine ali moram piti,nema mi druge. I jos saznam neki dan od prijateljice da Pronatal(ja sam pila neke druge u trudnoci i to samo zadna tri mjeseca jer je tako rekao moj gin :Evil or Very Mad: ) trebam piti i za vrijeme dojenja :Shock:  Tako sam ljuta na njega i razmisljam da trazim drugog dr. iako je on moj MPO-vac i uspjela sam uz njegovu ''pomoc'' da postanem mama ali ipak takav lezeran stav ne mogu da shvatim, a ja se vucem kao mrtvac okolo i stalno se pitam zasto se tako osjecam.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Darkice sretno  :Kiss:  Stiže najljepši susret  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Koliko sam samo puta u postupcima svako malo pogledavala da vidim da menga ne dođe, sad je situacija obrnuta- ovaj put čekam je ko' ozebli sunce...


Kako te razumijem - meni je ovaj ciklus trajao 45 dana - em nisam ni skužila da je "kasnila" (obično su mi ciklusi bili 28-29 dana) em nije ni bolila (niti malo - po prvi put u životu) 
Ja ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je endić bio zadebljan!
Curke drage trudničice uživajte i mazite trbušiće - jako mi je slatko čitati vas.

----------


## luci07

Darkice, sretno!!  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

a moja alma uvik je tako, ne možeš se oslonit 100% na drugoga,bar ja tako mislim, na kutiji Prenatala piše da je za dojilje zato ga ja i mislim pit kasnije, a moguća anemija poslije poroda ili carskog je tako česta i prvi znak je pospanost po cijeli dan

----------


## dagnja

Darkice sretno i neka ti porod super prođe pa da što prije u rukama držiš svoje čudo!

Alma, nadam se da ćeš se uskoro oporaviti, vjerujem da nije lako nakon svega sada još muku mučiti s anemijom. Ja sam isto u nekom dijelu razočarala u doktore pa je sada posljedica toga da sve sama provjeravam i po 500 puta ako treba i ponekada me moje prijateljice čudno gledaju kada im dajem savjet za nešto što one nisu ni čule, ali meni je lakše jer imam osjećaj da barem malo imam kontrolu nad svime. No, ako si jako razočarana svojim doktorom, ja bih potražila drugoga. Ja kad jednom izgubim povjerenje, teško mi je to povratiti, a mislim da je neopisivo vaćno barem jednim dijelom vjerovati svom dr.

----------


## Darkica

Prenatal ili Postnatal?

----------


## luci07

Darkica, jesi bila danas ili tek ideš?

----------


## Sezen

*alma* probaj nabaviti tekuće željezo,od njega ti neće biti muka,a učinak je isti.meni je poslala sestra iz Njemačke,u litrenoj

boci je i zove se Floradix mit Eisen.pije se po 15 ml tri puta na dan.svakako si nabavi vitamine za dojilje ako se tako loše osjećaš.

i ja sama nisam sjajno,jučer sam operirala polip na debelom crijevu pod lokalnom anestezijom,morala sam jer je to bio trombocitni

hemeroid veličine trešnje koji mi je zadavao takve muke :Sad: .operacija je dobro prošla,ali sada još boli.dobro je da sam već imala stolicu.

doktor mi je rekao da ću 6 mjeseci nakon poroda trebati operirati hemeroide 2.i 3. stupnja.tako da je veselo kod mene počevši od hematoma,

mučnina,groznog kašlja pa sada i ovo,ali se tješim da će sve proći i lakše mi je kada osjetim bebu.jake smo mi,ni ne znamo koliko!

pusa svima od nas dvoje!

----------


## Tigrica84

*Sezen*-potpisujem

----------


## Darkica

> Darkica, jesi bila danas ili tek ideš?


Bila sam jutros oko 11...nisam htjela ranije da ne čekam dok im traju vizite. Uglavnom, ctg uredan, sve super, ja još uvijek zatvorena...iduća kontrola je u utorak u trudničkoj ambulanti na Poliklinici....i sve mi se čini da ću obaviti i tu kontrolu :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

Darkica sada redaš ctg i provjeru plodne vode? Nikad ne znaš kad će zadnji pregled  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

> Prenatal ili Postnatal?


Ja sada pijem prenatal i piše na bočici za trudnice i dojilje.


*alma* pa ti si iz BiH, znaš kako sam ja ojačala svoje željezo,bila sam anemična prije koju god i pila samo kupinovo vino i to kupljeno u BiH,prijatelji mi donosili, 1dcl dnevno,jeftinije je puno u vas i jako je fino,slatkasto i gusto, u nas u Hrv. je 4x skuplje po litri a nije ga gušt pit uopće, i ponovila krvnu sliku nakon par mj i sestra rekla da odavno nije vidila tako dobru krv.sliku

----------


## Darkica

I ja uzimam Prenatal Centravit od Dietpharma sada...a promotivno sam dobila pakiranje Postnatala koji je za dojilje...neki prašak koji rastopiš u vodi i piješ jednom dnevno. Mislila sam možda to uzimati poslije...ne znam još...vidjet ću :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

Navratila sam da virnem jeli nam Darkica još 2u1 :Smile:  
Alma kupinovo vino je super i jako fino.
klara i ti sitno brojiš....

----------


## KLARA31

Darkice kako se osjećaš?

----------


## Darkica

Kako se osjećam? Pa dobro...ne mogu reći da ima nekih naznaka skorašnjih aktivnosti, ali nikad se ne zna. Sutra sam opet naručena na ctg, pa ćemo znati nešto vise. Ukoliko cura ne odluči da je večeras njezino grand finale, javim se sutra nakon ctg-a.
Klara, kako se ti osjećaš? Evo i tvojega termina skoro :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

Nekako totalno bez energije,krenem u grad u šetnju i nemogu puno kao prije 7 dana, cila sam neka usporena i kronično umorna, ne znam jel to nešto znači,jedva čekam u četv.uzv  :Smile:

----------


## Destiny child

Uf Sezen... Žao mi je što si morala proći ovu operaciju,nadam se da će ti sada ipak biti malo lakše...

----------


## luci07

Darkice, ima li novosti?

----------


## alma_itd

> Ja sada pijem prenatal i piše na bočici za trudnice i dojilje.
> 
> 
> *alma* pa ti si iz BiH, znaš kako sam ja ojačala svoje željezo,bila sam anemična prije koju god i pila samo kupinovo vino i to kupljeno u BiH,prijatelji mi donosili, 1dcl dnevno,jeftinije je puno u vas i jako je fino,slatkasto i gusto, u nas u Hrv. je 4x skuplje po litri a nije ga gušt pit uopće, i ponovila krvnu sliku nakon par mj i sestra rekla da odavno nije vidila tako dobru krv.sliku


Ma problem je sto ja ne zivim u BiH,a ovdje to kupinovo vino nemogu naci,belgijanci vise vole ono drugo vino :Laughing:  Idem krajem mjeseca u BiH,kod mame na oporavak pa cu potraziti to vino. Za sad pijem ove grozne tablete sto sam dobila od kucnog dr. caj od koprive,sok od cvekle :Crying or Very sad: (smucio mi se u pripremi za ET),jedem crveno meso,pa cu vidjeti kad odem u BiH da posjetim hematologa da vidim sta ce mi on reci. Juce sam bila kod mog MPO na kontroli i taman sam se naostrila da mu kazem za nalaze i da se zalim sto mi nije nista propisao od terapije niti trazio kontrolu krvne slike,kad ono, mijenja ga kolega :Evil or Very Mad:  Jedini komentar kad sam mu rekla za zeljezo je bio ''Uj'' :Mad:

----------


## KLARA31

ma da nemogu oni mislit na sve,mada bi trebali! ti si puno puta krvarila,nije čudo da ti je loše željezo
meni su tablete željeza smetale za želudac i za zatvor,a vino ništa!

----------


## KLARA31

Joj drage moje bliži mi se kraj  :Smile: 
Ja stalno razmišljam kako će napokon mene netko dočekat sa cvijećem dok ja izlazim sa bebom u naručju. Toliko sam puta to vidila dok sam išla na humanu reprodukciju na inseminacije i IVF,morala bi proći pored tata sa cvijećem,pa opet kada idem javljat betu 0,opet tate,nisam ih uvik mogla gledat,toliko sam puta protrčala sa suzama u očima,a sada će MENE NETKO ČEKAT SA CVIJEĆEM  :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Klara31, baš si me ganula. Došlo je pravo proljeće, a s njima će i naše curke. Držim fige i tebi i sebi i svima čekalicama i beba i beta. 
I neka što prije zamiriše cvijeće na Firulama  :Smile:

----------


## dagnja

> Joj drage moje bliži mi se kraj 
> Ja stalno razmišljam kako će napokon mene netko dočekat sa cvijećem dok ja izlazim sa bebom u naručju. Toliko sam puta to vidila dok sam išla na humanu reprodukciju na inseminacije i IVF,morala bi proći pored tata sa cvijećem,pa opet kada idem javljat betu 0,opet tate,nisam ih uvik mogla gledat,toliko sam puta protrčala sa suzama u očima,a sada će MENE NETKO ČEKAT SA CVIJEĆEM


Klara, divno! :Zaljubljen:  Neka ti porod bude divan i da uz svog anđela konačno dočekaš i najljepši buket koji si toliko dugo zamišljala. :Wink:  Pusa od nas dvije!

----------


## Sela

*Klara* ganula si me,smrc smrc.
Za dosanjani san!!! :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## KLARA31

eto to je obično cvijeće ali meni će značit puno puno više, za sve one injekcije  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

evo me sa uzv, ništa nisam otvorena,neću rodit tako skoro,uzv opet za 7 dana, beba procjena 3,5kg

----------


## prag

evo mene nakon dugo vremena, ne stižem cure moje od malene ništa..malo spava, nema reda u dojenju a počeli su i grčići. ali eto to su slatke brige nas MPO trudnica/rodilja. istina od umora i hormona nisam uvijek naj mama i raspoložena ali valjda će i to doći na svoje. najgore je po tom pitanju mom mužu  :Smile: ))
nisam stigla pročitati sve što sam propustila ali sam pohvatala da je sad red na Darkici i Klari pa vam želim drage moje puno sreće i lagan i brz porod. 
Klara predivno si rekla ovo za cvijeće  :Smile: 
Vidim da ste pisale o željezu..ja sam cijelu trudnoću uzimala Prenatal Dietpharm i Ferrum lek tablete željeza i popravila željezo u normalu ali nakon poroda sam opet anemična pa nastavaljam isto..vjerojatno je to sad od krvarenja koje evo tek sam 40 dana od poroda prestaje. 
Veliki pozdrav svim mamama i budućim mamama! Držite se drage moje!

----------


## Sela

Pozz curke!
Vi koje ste primale injekcije kortikosteroida za brze sazrijevanje bebinih pluca,kako su vase bebe reagirale na njih? :Confused:

----------


## ValaMala

Pikulica se na par dana malo umirila u buši, kažu da je to normalno. Inače sve 5. Puno cura na odjelu je primilo kortikosteroide i sve je bilo u redu.

----------


## Sela

> Pikulica se na par dana malo umirila u buši, kažu da je to normalno. Inače sve 5. Puno cura na odjelu je primilo kortikosteroide i sve je bilo u redu.


Joj,hvala ti.Moj mis kao da ga nema u busi,ne javlja se ni na slatko ni muziku koju inace voli ni na lagano drmusanje,ali otkucaji su u redu...pa me interesiralo
kako je kod drugih.Puno se nadje na netu o samom postupku i razlozima,ali nitko ne prica o reakciji beba.Nadam se da ce me nakon trece aplikacije opet uveseljavati.Jos jednom hvala.

----------


## frka

i mi smo primili, Sela... razbudit će se on, bez brige  :Wink: 

a što i vama prijeti prijevremeni?

----------


## Sela

Statisticki samo,zbog godina.Sve je inace u redu.

----------


## Inesz

Sela, čestitam. Već si prešla 30. tjedan?!

Kortikosteroidi za pluća radi tvojih godina?  :Smile:  Ja jakooo znatiželjna, sorry... koliko je to godinica? (ma, ne moraš odgovorit meni, znatiželjnoj babi)  :Smile: 
Ja u 41. nisam nista primila...

----------


## Sela

44

----------


## Inesz

:Smile: 
Lijepo, Sela!

----------


## alma_itd

> Pozz curke!
> Vi koje ste primale injekcije kortikosteroida za brze sazrijevanje bebinih pluca,kako su vase bebe reagirale na njih?


Ja sam primila dvije injekcije u razmaku od mjesec dana. Bebo nije pokazivao nikakve promjene u ''ponasanju'' u stomaku,jos sam kod druge injekcije bila vec hospitalizirana i prikljucena najmanje 3 puta dnevno na CTG,nije bilo promjena. Prva injekcija je bila u 28tt a druga u 33tt.Primila sam ih ne zbog mojih godina(35) nego zbog prijeteceg prijevremenog poroda.

----------


## Sela

Zelim vam sretan Uskrs u srcu cure! :Heart: 
*Alma* mozda da pojasnim,kazu da zene u visokim godinama imaju visestruko povecan rizik od prijevremenog poroda-na to sam mislila kad sam spominjala da su godine razlog-godine same po sebi naravno nisu.
S radoscu moram reci da se mali mis opet razbudio i jos od jucer navecer vjezba za olimpijadu. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kinki

Pitat ću ovde jer ste vi doživile i uspjehe i neuspjehe.   Prekjučer mi je bio transfer.   Uz duphaston koristim i onaj gel-nešto sa c se zove.  Navečer ga stavim, ujutro pola iscuri i izgleda ko bijeli kreč.   Međutim, jutros sam u tom bijelom kreču vidila i malo rozih točkica.   Jel to može bit da je izašlo sve šta su mi vratili??? Ajme znan da je debilno pitanje od mene koja sam toliko oplodnji prošla al eto ovo nikad nisan vidila-ni onda kad sam bila trudna.   Tek danas su mi embriji u fazi blastica,  nije in još vrime da se hvataju :Sad:   Kako  onda objasnit to rozo????

----------


## matahari

pretpostavljam da koristis Crinone gel, a te roze tockice, zilice su normalna stvar. sretno!





> Pitat ću ovde jer ste vi doživile i uspjehe i neuspjehe.   Prekjučer mi je bio transfer.   Uz duphaston koristim i onaj gel-nešto sa c se zove.  Navečer ga stavim, ujutro pola iscuri i izgleda ko bijeli kreč.   Međutim, jutros sam u tom bijelom kreču vidila i malo rozih točkica.   Jel to može bit da je izašlo sve šta su mi vratili??? Ajme znan da je debilno pitanje od mene koja sam toliko oplodnji prošla al eto ovo nikad nisan vidila-ni onda kad sam bila trudna.   Tek danas su mi embriji u fazi blastica,  nije in još vrime da se hvataju  Kako  onda objasnit to rozo????

----------


## kinki

> pretpostavljam da koristis Crinone gel, a te roze tockice, zilice su normalna stvar. sretno!


E-to ko roze žilice.  Uffff, ma nikad ih prije nisan vidila.  Nit ih je jučer bilo a isto sam koristila gel.  A možda jučer nisam dobro pogledala.  Hvala!

----------


## Inesz

*Kinki*,
to roskasto sam imala i ja. dr rekao a je od crinone gela.
sretno...  :Smile:

----------


## kinki

> *Kinki*,
> to roskasto sam imala i ja. dr rekao a je od crinone gela.
> sretno...


Ajme hvala ti puno!!!!!!

----------


## MASLINA1973

Da, da, to je od Crinone gela.

Tako je i meni bilo. 

Sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## KLARA31

Drage moje rodíla sam jučer u 10.45,pukla plodna voda u ponoc,trudovi poceli u 3,pa se pojacavali,lipo se otvarala,sve proslo bez íspustenog zvuka,pohvalíli me za tiskanje i tišinu,ja bí rekla da je sve proslo brzo i nimalo traumaticno. 3.350kg,48cm Presretna sam  :Smile:

----------


## mravak

Klara predivno ! Čestitam ti od srca na lijepom porodu i na bebici  :Smile:

----------


## dagnja

> Drage moje rodíla sam jučer u 10.45,pukla plodna voda u ponoc,trudovi poceli u 3,pa se pojacavali,lipo se otvarala,sve proslo bez íspustenog zvuka,pohvalíli me za tiskanje i tišinu,ja bí rekla da je sve proslo brzo i nimalo traumaticno. 3.350kg,48cm Presretna sam


Klara stvarno divno! Čestitke od  :Heart: !

----------


## Inesz

*Klara*,
čestitam ti od srca, a maloj bebi topla dobrodošlica!  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Klara*, čestitam na bebici!

----------


## Sezen

KLARA31 čestitam ti od srca,a tako lijep porod želim svima nama!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Drage moje rodíla sam jučer u 10.45,pukla plodna voda u ponoc,trudovi poceli u 3,pa se pojacavali,lipo se otvarala,sve proslo bez íspustenog zvuka,pohvalíli me za tiskanje i tišinu,ja bí rekla da je sve proslo brzo i nimalo traumaticno. 3.350kg,48cm Presretna sam



cestitam na lijepom porodu , uzivajte :Heart:

----------


## andream

Klara, čestitam, lijepo da je sve prošlo baš kako treba  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Čestitam, draga!!! Sad uživaj u svakom trenutku!!!

----------


## Darkica

Drage moje,
u utorak, 03. travnja u 13:24 rođena je naša proljetna vila imenom Marta. Cura nam je duga 52 cm i teška 2930 gr.Riječ je o porodu u vodi. Otišla sam u bolnicu u ponedjeljak oko 23:30, ostavili su me na odjelu i ujutro oko 7:30 poslali u rađaonicu. Budući da mi je međica bila dosta čvrsta, morali su mi napraviti episiotiomiju...tako da se sada slabije krećem zbog šavova...ali, muž pomaže, kao i mama...a cura nam raste iz dana u dan...Uglavnom, nema sreće veće od ove!

*Klara*, čestitamo ti od srca na prinovi!

----------


## Sonja29

Klara,Darkice čestitam!

----------


## Charlie

Klara i Darkica čestitamo od srca!!!

----------


## kiara79

darkica i klara cestitam od srca

----------


## dagnja

Darkice i tebi velika čestitka od srca!

----------


## đurđa76

Klara i Darkica,i mi se pridružujemo čestitkama

----------


## MASLINA1973

KLARA31 i DARKICE - čestitam vam!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Loly

Klara i Darkice čestitke od  :Heart:

----------


## lovekd

Klara i Darkice, čestitke od  :Heart:  i nek Vam bebe budu lijepe, velike i zdrave!!  :Smile: 

Eto, ja sam danas 6+6 I cijelo ovo vrijeme imam neke grčeve u maternici, ponekad malo jače, ponekad slabije...al nije ono strašno da bi me jako bolilo, već je više neugodno... pošto mi je ovo prva trudnoća...naravno, nemam pojma ni o čemu  :Rolling Eyes:  ... i grudi me malo brinu, jer malo bole, malo ne.... tek idući tj idem kod gin na uzv.... Uglavnom, zanima me jel još koja od Vas imala takve simptome ili da se brinem i zovem dr prije?

Puno hvala na odgovorima.... 

Pozdrav svima  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

Darkice cestitam!!
I mene su rezali neznam tocno koliko rekao doktor samo par savova,al sad bole.

Lovekd normalno je imat grceve i da sise bole i mení je tako bilo  :Smile:

----------


## frka

Klara i Darkice, čestitamo od srca na malim Ovnicama!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

*Klara i Darkice* pridruzujem se cestitkama na rodjenju vasih bebica!!!

----------


## mistic

Klara i Darkice čestitam!

----------


## Inesz

Darkice čestitam a bebi želim sve najbolje  na ovom svijetu !

----------


## lasta

Klara i Darkice  čestitke od srca

----------


## luci07

Klara i darkice, iskrene čestitke!  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Darkice*, čestitam!

----------


## prag

Klara i Darkice čestitam od srca! veliki pozdrav i uživajte s svojim bebačima!

----------


## Destiny child

Cure čestitam na vašim smotuljcima i uspješno završenoj MPO priči! Uživajte!

----------


## eva133

Novopečenim mamicama veliki pozdrav!

----------


## Lua

Čestitke novim mamama  :Very Happy:

----------


## kalendar

Klara i darkice, iskrene čestitke!

----------


## kalendar

Ima li vas koliko da vam je uspjelo sa smrzlicima?

----------


## Darkica

Hvala svima na čestitkama!Da i svima vama uskoro bude kao i meni!  :Smile:

----------


## sara38

> Čestitke novim mamama


I ja se od srca pridružujem čestitkama!  :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:

----------


## nevena

Darkica, lijepo je vidjeti tvoj potpis 
Cestitam svim mamama!

----------


## alma_itd

> Ima li vas koliko da vam je uspjelo sa smrzlicima?


Meni je uspjelo :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:

----------


## Tigrica84

i ja se pridruzujem cestitkama.Drakice i Klara iskrene cestitke vama i vasim malim andelima

----------


## medeni

Čestitke od srca Darkice i Klara!

----------


## andream

> Ima li vas koliko da vam je uspjelo sa smrzlicima?


a na koje misliš - na smrznute embrije ili jajne stanice? ako je ovo prvo,i meni je kao i almi uspjelo, a za ovo drugo - na žalost jako je malo cura.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Ima li vas koliko da vam je uspjelo sa smrzlicima?


Čestitamoooo novim mamicama...Uživajte cure jer prebrzo rastu...

*Kalendar* eno moj eskimić (smrznuta j.s.) spava u dubokom snu....uvijek postoji šansa pa makar i najmanja... :Smile:

----------


## kalendar

alma, andream, iva mia divne ste. hvala na podrsci.
ja se spremam za smrzlice uskoro.
andream mislila sam na embrije.

----------


## Mojca

Klara i Darkica! 
Od srca čestitam!  :Very Happy: 

 :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Darkica

> Darkica, lijepo je vidjeti tvoj potpis 
> Cestitam svim mamama!


Hvala, *nevena*! Klomići su upalili  :Smile:

----------


## nevena

ocito su bili iz neke sretne serije, jel ti isti su i meni upalili  :Smile:

----------


## MALECKA

Evo da se i ja prijavim na ovu temu, mada još uvijek postoji taj strah od izgovaranja: LJUDI JA SAM TRUDNNAAA  :Smile: 
 Eto i nama se posrećilo. Treća sreća, treći IVF. Danas nam je 9+3 i bebica lijepo napreduje  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

Malecka cestitam!
Evo mi jos u bolnici,kao cuje se sum na srcu,nekazu sta to znaci do kada ostat u rodilistu.
Jel ima netko ima slicno iskustvo sa sumom u novorođenceta

----------


## nina70

*Klara, Darkica*, čestitke od srca.

----------


## artisan

čestitke novim mamicama!
mi smo danas 23+1,bili na pregledu, bebica je teška 620 g, živahna je i lupka mamu na veliko...

----------


## Tigrica84

> čestitke novim mamicama!
> mi smo danas 23+1,bili na pregledu, bebica je teška 620 g, živahna je i lupka mamu na veliko...


Hej aristan.Ja danas 23+4 al neznam koliko je beba teska.I neznam sto nosim i tak od nedavno dosta slabo osjecam bebicu.Samo sam htijela reci kako smo razlicite.i ja sam bila na ivf-u u 11mj.
Inace jako sam nestrpljiva pa vjerujem da radi toga beba nece da se javi.idem na pregled tek 30.4

----------


## dagnja

Cure, molim pomoć. Naime, svi uvijek spominju bol nalik menstrualnoj kao jedan od prvih znakova trudnoće i razlog za nju da se maternica širi. Gdje god da sam o tome čitala pišu da ta bol prestane oko 7, 8 tt. Meni je trajala duže i prestala, ali sada ima dana kada je osjetim (ne stalno i ne po cijele dana, ali više dana za redom npr.). Mi smo u 23. tj. pa me strah da nisu kontrakcije ili trudnovi ili što već jer i to se opisuje kao bol slična menstrualnoj. Ne želim paničariti pa ako netko zna bila bih jako zahvalna!

----------


## vedre

KLara draga čestitam.tek sam sad vidila.kako si danas?

----------


## eva133

*dagnja* i meni se to dešava, samo što stvarno kratno traje.
Ja sam isto u 23.tjednu.

----------


## dagnja

> *dagnja* i meni se to dešava, samo što stvarno kratno traje.
> Ja sam isto u 23.tjednu.


Hvala Eva! Ja se isto uvjeravam da je to normalno, ali htjela sam baš provjeriti ima li još koga s tom boli. Tješi me da nisam jedina. :Smile:  Ne traje ni kod mene dugo, možda par minuta u nekim intervalima i onda prestane, ali sada me zadnji tjedan baš bolilo više dana za redom na prekide, plus jučer su mi počela probadanja na raznim dijelovima trbuha pa reko da pitam. Imam osjećaj da od neki dan i teško dišem, ali to je valjda zbog trbuha koji je narastao preko noći. :Yes:

----------


## eva133

Ja isto teško dišem, zapravo više onako plitko kao da ne mogu dovoljno udahnuti. Kad se najedem pogotovo.

----------


## Inesz

i ja sam osjećala jedno vrijeme da  mi je teško disati, negdje oko 30tt. poslije prošlo...  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

Evo i nas sa pregleda. Sada sam 35+5. Dr.je malo sumnjicava sto se tice srca(djeluje joj malo vece) pa nas salje na UZ fetalnog srca.
Inace drugo je sve dobro,beba je procjenjena na 2,5kg.

----------


## andream

> i ja sam osjećala jedno vrijeme da  mi je teško disati, negdje oko 30tt. poslije prošlo...


i ja, do kraja trudnoće.
A inače evo jednog paradoksa - evo 2 mjeseca od poroda i dr mi nudi ako želim - kontracepciju. Kaže M će brzo doći, sve je u najboljem redu, i lijepo se očistilo sve iza poroda. Tko bi rekao da ću to doživjeti u 41-oj, zato-uistinu nikad nije kasno!

----------


## Mery13

Čestitam svim mamicama!!!!!!

Sretno svim trudnicama da što smirenije dočekaju porod i da on prođe što bezbolnije!!!!!

----------


## MASLINA1973

Malecka, čestitam!!!

Klara31, evo "splitski" link
http://hpps.kbsplit.hr/hpps-2009/pdf/dok05.pdf

osobno znam djecu kod kojih su nešto "čuli", a onda se kasnije sve to povuklo. Sretno vam :Smile:  Držimo fige!!!

----------


## eva133

Cure, kakav vam je trbuh. Moj je baš onako tvrd. Mojoj kumi nije tako bio. Bio je više salast, kao da ima masni sloj ispod. Kod mene nije tako moj je nategnut, tvrd i čvrst.

----------


## dagnja

> Cure, kakav vam je trbuh. Moj je baš onako tvrd. Mojoj kumi nije tako bio. Bio je više salast, kao da ima masni sloj ispod. Kod mene nije tako moj je nategnut, tvrd i čvrst.


I moj je okrugao i tvrd, nije salast i koža je onako fino zategnuta kao da će svaki čas puknuti, toliko da mi se vide sve žile na trbuhu. :Smile:

----------


## artisan

koliko nas ima terminuša, baš super...
moj trbuh je isto okrugao i tvrd, dobila 4,5 kg do sada, i dosta mi je velik već, tako da ću morat po još nešto trudničke odjeće, budući da radim, pa ne mogu na posao u trenirci. 
tigrice84 ma poćet će ona jače lupkat, mene je počela oko 18. tt, tj. tada sam je počela osjećati, sada već baš fino lupka. a možda ti je i posteljica sprijeda pa je još manje osjetiš.

----------


## Tigrica84

*dagnja i eva*.I ja imam te iste simptome kao i vi.pa je i mene bilo malo strah dok nisam ovo vase procitala.Meni je trbuh dole bas salast, a kad se legnem kao da mi pol trbuha nestane negdje.Ja sam dobila 3kg do sad.Idem na pregled tek 30.4

----------


## eva133

Kako rješavate žgaravicu? Po noći me uhvati i onda se patim.

----------


## đurđa76

možeš uzeti dnevno 1-2 gastala,ja sam tako izdržala,kroz dan bi pila Donat,ako bi me baš ubijala žgaravica uzela bi gastal,a navečer prije spavanja obavezno jedan Gastal i onda bi bilo ok

----------


## eva133

Hvala ti đurđa, probat ću s gastalom. Gazirano me strah piti jer sam nedavno imala problema s bubrezima, pa mi je rečeno da izbjegavam.

----------


## andream

> Kako rješavate žgaravicu? Po noći me uhvati i onda se patim.


Badem. Meni je uvijek pomagao.

----------


## ValaMala

> Kako rješavate žgaravicu? Po noći me uhvati i onda se patim.


Renie, potpuno siguran za trudnice, mene je spašavao. No pred kraj kada mi je postalo stvarno grozno, u bolnici su mi davali po 2 peptorana dnevno

----------


## mistic

> Kako rješavate žgaravicu? Po noći me uhvati i onda se patim.


Ja pijem čaj od mente i pomogne mi.

----------


## eva133

Hvala vam cure. Idem odmah skuhati čaj od mente, jedno to imam trenutno u kući.

----------


## eva133

Piše da ni gastal ni renie ne treba uzimati ako postoje problemi s bubrezima, a ja to upravo imam. Tako da neću piti na svoju ruku ništa. Ionako u petak idem na pregled pa ću pitati što smijem. Do tad ću probati sa čajem i bademima.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Meni je pomogao dvopek kad nisam imala badema.

----------


## Tigrica84

hej curke.Ja da sanas usla u 24tj i prekjucer navecer oko 11h me uhvatilo kao neko brzanje kucanje srca imala sam osjecaj da ce mi srce iskociti.i jucer ujuto isto tako.Isla sam tlak mjeriti bio je 107/65 a otkucaji srca 90 :Shock: ??Nissam se radi niceg uzbudivala.Neznam da li je to normalno il je povezano s tim sto mi je vec par dana nos zacepljen i tesko disem.inace imam kroniscni bronhitis al uzimam sprej ventolin samo po potrebi a zadnje je to bilo prije 2mj.

----------


## frka

tigrice, ubrzan rad srca i zadihanost je česta pojava u trudnoći. bez brige... 
(btw, meni je plus i inače preko 90).

----------


## Tigrica84

hvala frka

----------


## eva133

*Tigrice* meni isto tako bez ikakvog razloga počne lupati srce, ali brzo prestane, pa se ne zabrinjavam previše.

----------


## Sonja29

tigrica ne brini,kod mene ti je skoro isto...tlak 102/75,puls 93 i asmatičar sam.

----------


## eva133

Ipak sam kupila Donat mg i čudo, žgaravica je nestala kao rukom odnešena.

----------


## Destiny child

Meni pomaže žvakača od mentola(Airways, a može i neka druga s jačim mentolom). Uzmem je čim osjetim prve simptome žgaravice i prođe u roku 5-10 minuta.
A pomaže i kod teškog disanja...




> Kako rješavate žgaravicu? Po noći me uhvati i onda se patim.

----------


## tonili

Meni žgaravicu gasili redom : oni kraševi mentol bomboni starinski (oni su mi bili super i protiv mučnina), bademi i donat pred kraj.

----------


## eva133

Danas je bio pregled da vidimo hoće li biti serklaže ili ne. Za sada sam čvrsto zatvorena. Moram doći za 2 tjedna ponovo na pregled pa ćemo onda vidjeti.
Potvrđeno, čekam dvije cure.

----------


## amyx

čestitam eva...sadmoraš pronaći avatar di su dvije bebe sa rozim kapicama  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

> čestitam eva...sadmoraš pronaći avatar di su dvije bebe sa rozim kapicama


E pa da vidiš, nisam ni skužila.

----------


## KLARA31

Drage moje nestignem se javit,imam osjećaj da samo izdajam i ništa drugo nestignem. A izdajam jer imam ragade,to je prvo šta mi je patronažna rekla,a dobila ih zbog ˝ljubaznih˝ sestara u spl. rodilištu. Bila sam dojila uz rane,ali one nikako zarast i toliko me bolilo da sam plačuči dojila i onda sam rekla ne može to više tako i sad izdajam. Izašle smo 8 dan iz rodilišta,žutica i poslije šum na srcu. Sad idemo na uzv-ove srca. Ja već hodam i izlazim, moram. Zafibrala i sisa mi pocrvenila,prepala se da imam upalu pa sam morala i do svoje dokt. Ali hvala Bogu i to brzo prošlo,nije upala. Punti su mi ispali,ali ja nemogu normalno sjedit i boli me jedna točka, kaže patronažna to su mi živac zarezali i treba duže da to prođe.
Uz te sve muke mi naravno uživamo sa svojom ljepoticom i mazimo se i ljubimo stalno.

----------


## eva133

Klara nadam se da će sve biti u redu. Žao mi je što te grudi zezaju. Mene je toga najviše strah.
Mora proći neko vrijeme da se sve unormali. Nadam se da će to kod tebe biti vrlo brzo. Samo se vi mazite, a ostalo će proći, kao i sve u životu.
Uživajte! Sretno!

----------


## dagnja

Klara, baš mi je žao da se te sada muče grudi i rana. Nadam se da ćeš se brzo oporaviti i vratiti na normalno dojenje, a da uživate u malenoj ni ne sumnjam. Bit će to sve dobro.
I mene je od svega najviše strah kako će biti poslije poroda i kako će ići s dojenjem.

----------


## Sezen

meni će ovo biti 2.porod pa me najviše strah rađanja jer je 1.bio težak...već me frka,a imam još 12 tjedana do termina,
a jučer mi mama javila da je moje kumče(firmano) u četvrtak u splitskom rodilištu rodila mrtvu bebu :Sad:  tako da sam se nakon toga
još više izbedirala.

što se dojenja tiče najteže je prvih mjesec dana.i sama sam imala ragade,lijeva bradavica mi je bila u jednoj velikoj krasti,
svaki put kada bi beba dojila  tu (.) od boli bi mi se trznula lijeva noga.postoji ona skupa kremica koja se kupi u ljekarni,a dobro
je i namazati svojim mlijekom. na kraju sam dojila 2 godine :Smile:  .zato KLARA ne brini brzo će proći te početničke muke i poslije
će ti dojenje biti peace of cake!

----------


## KLARA31

Da jedva čekam da otvrdnu bradavice pa da dojim,jednostavnije je.
Sezen nemoj se bojat,od straha možeš svašta iskomplicirat,slušaš babicu i diši duboko,poslije plitko kad osjetis da nemozes duboko i molis se Bogu da sve prodje u redu. Ja sam samu sebe iznenadila koliko sam smirena bila i skrikanje i jaukanje samo odnose snagu. Rodila sam u trudovima koji nisu bili svaki pola min nego i duze sam morala cekat na trud da tiskam i onda u zadnje u par tiskaja rodila. Muz reko u 5min haha

----------


## Inesz

klara, 
brzo će ti otvrdnuti bradavice. samo nastavi sa dojenjem  :Smile: 

(ps ima i jeftinija krema domaćeg proizvođača na bazi lanolina i shea maslaca) 30-ak kuna

----------


## Sonja29

Mi smo se vratili sa kontrole,sve je u redu,bebica odgovara 22 tt.Više ne moram mirovati tak da možemo uživati u šetnjama i sl...

----------


## kiarad

> Mi smo se vratili sa kontrole,sve je u redu,bebica odgovara 22 tt.Više ne moram mirovati tak da možemo uživati u šetnjama i sl...


Bas mi je drago. I ja mislim da malo mucnine preko dana se smiruju, ali navecer me kiselina ubije.

----------


## Charlie

I mi smo dosli s pregleda, sve uredno za 25tt, ja se dobro osjecam, bebuska aktivna  :Heart: 
Inesz kako ste vi?

----------


## Darkica

Povremeno bacim pogled...ne stižem baš...Ima li ikakvih novosti s *mirnom* i *hop*?

----------


## Destiny child

@Sezen   Znam, mene takve stvari isto izbediraju i ne mogu vjerovati da je to moguće ( a na žalost je).
Možda ti ovaj porod baš bude lagan, čula sam puno puta da je prvi put bilo teško, a drugi put lagano, ali i obratno tako da nema pravila...Izdržala si jako težak porod prvi put, pa neće valjda i drugi put...

----------


## Sezen

> @Sezen   Znam, mene takve stvari isto izbediraju i ne mogu vjerovati da je to moguće ( a na žalost je).
> Možda ti ovaj porod baš bude lagan, čula sam puno puta da je prvi put bilo teško, a drugi put lagano, ali i obratno tako da nema pravila...Izdržala si jako težak porod prvi put, pa neće valjda i drugi put...


hvala draga i ja se nadam da hoće.moj ginekolog mi je rekao da naglasim u bolnici da je 2.porod nakon skoro 12 godina
jer se navodno nakon 7 opet tretira kao prvorotka :Smile:

----------


## simicv

Bok svima! "Uključili" su me frendica i dragi preko sticka na internet pa da se javim. Pozdrav iz bolnice u kojoj sam već i korijenje pustila. Kako sam zadržana u 24tt tako do danas 33tt nisam puštena. Serklaža nije napravljena jer je u 24tt ušće bilo 27mm. I uz pomoć ekipe (doktori, sestre, čak i čistaćice) moja malenkost(ha, ha ima me oko 100kg), Marko i žemska bogtepitakoje ime dati, živi i zdravi. 
Sada je već teže biti trudna. Trbušina ogromna, moram ju ručno pomicati ako se okrećem, zateže sve, zubne desni se upalile od navlaka, žgaravica ubija!
Cervix se drži u normali, infekcija nemam, muž prešao na momački život.
Malo ću prelistati da vidim što ima nova, pozz trudnicama koje stižu. Ja sam dobrano dogurala uza sve frke i panike.

----------


## Inesz

Bravo Simicv!
Nastavi samo gurati još koji tjedan!  :Smile:

----------


## dagnja

Super Simicv, izdrži još malo do kraja, a onda uživanje u tvoje dvije bebice.

----------


## nevena

Klara, za ispucale bradavice je dobra purelan krema, nju ne treba ni prati prije dojenja. Ova mala tubica je sasvim dovoljna  jer se nanosi u jaako tankom sloju. Bitan je pravilan polozaj na dojci, ako je pravilan polozaj bradavice ce se naviknuti i oporaviti ce se. Samo naprijed. i cestitam ti na princezici  :Smile: 

http://www.mojaljekarna.hr/product_info.php/purelan-100-krema-bradavice-p-821

----------


## Sonja29

Bravo Simicv! Još malo i zagrlit ćeš svoje mrvice...

----------


## Sela

*Simicv* lijepo da si tu. :Smile:

----------


## mare41

evo i ovdje kod vas curica da stavim poziv, ko može nek dođe http://forum.roda.hr/threads/73032-A...reb-28-04-2012

----------


## eva133

*Simicv* još malo i kraj. Izdrži!

----------


## simicv

Prije rezanci no mrve! Sve im otišlo u duljinu, trbuh mi je "O" oblika, svaki sfrkan od zdjelice do želuca naopačke.
Vidim po postovima da su cure imale bedare po rodilištima. Meni u Petrovoj ko u ""Hiltonu". Bilježim se sa štovanjem. Ne znam kud bi sa sobom, sve turske sapunice pregledala, Larin izbor jedva čekam da završi pa da vidim ko koga, Ratkajeve već znam role, mogla bih igrati koju. Čitam o bebama ali mislim da bi lakše položila ispit iz kaznenog materijalnog prava nego apsolvirala beba znanost.

----------


## thaia28

Klara, moju su groznu muku po dojenju (međuostalim i groznu ragadu) riješile komprese Multi Mam, proizvođač Bioclin. koštaju cca 80ak kuna, ali neprocjenjive obzirom da sam zahvaljujući njima uspjela u dojenju. Riješile su mi ragadu za par dana.

----------


## dagnja

Evo mi došle s pregleda, danas smo 24+0, sve je u redu, moji nalazi za pet (krv, tlak, urin i ostalo). Pitala sam za mensturalne bolove, misli doktor da je to zbog rastezanja ligamenata, ali ako ih opet budem učestalo imala da se javim.

----------


## lasta

Evo i mene napokon da se stignem javiti. Uglavnom ja sam 16.04 rodila malu curicu na 36+1tt. Pukla mi je plodna voda.
Velika je 45.5 i teska 2630. 
Lezali smo u bolnici 8 dana. Imala sam jako tezak porod jer se nisam otvarala(jedva sam se otvorila 8 prstiju) a nisam imala ni trudove-doktor se cak cudio kako se mogu smijati i saliti u rađaoni ali bol nakon negativne bete je puno veca  od svega sto sam prozivjela. Uglavnom mrvica je bila u inkubatoru pa je dobila zuticu i napokon smo doma.
Moram priznati da nam dojenje cak i ide(osim onaj prvi dan kada nismo ni ciku znali staviti u usta).Jos boli ali ide nam polako.

Zelim vam svima od srca zahvaliti na svim dobrim rijecima podrske,razumjevanju i svemu sto ste nam pruzili u ovom vremenu :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

Čestitam od srca Lasta.
Dobrodošlica najljepša tvojoj maloj curici. Neka je prati dug i sretan život!!!

----------


## Inesz

neka i dalje bude sve u najboljem redu.

----------


## dagnja

Čestitam Lasta na tvojoj maloj curki! Hvala Inesz!

----------


## mirna26

*lasta..LEGENDO MOJA...*čestitam ti od srca na maloj djevojčici..ajde hvala Bogu da smo i to dočekali...tako je brzo prošlo..a nedavno smo bili na početku...baš mi je drago da je sve u najboljem redu...
*Darkica...*ako pitaš za me..mi smo izvrsno,hvala dragom Bogu,samo neka tako i ostane...sada smo već 35 tjedana....imamo vrlo blizu 3 kg....tako bar kažu...i mali smo bucasti....nemamo više mjesta za velike manevre....ja dobila cca 15kg,iskreno se nadam da neću više....nek dobije samo moj bucasti..iskreno nemam pojma kak bu on izašal van...bojala sam se rezanja ,a nekak baš mislim da će biti sa rezanjem...pošto je vejiki(OGTT uredan,šećer uredan..željezo opalo dosta pa pijem nadomjeske u većoj dozi na recept)
jedino kaj me muči je žgaravica....inače jako puno hodamo..maratone do  6km na dana li u više navrata isjeckano..rečeno nam je da hvatamo kondiciju da lakše i brže rodim...pa se mi uhvatili tempa... :Wink: ...iskreno.....sve sam nestrpljivija i jedva čekam da upoznam malog svog debejog pobjednika...cijeli dan nam je ispunjen pa malo stižemo..a kamo li na net..i da vam kažem da mi baš tako i paše...
drage moje...hvala vam na svemu...a šaljem neizmjerno puno pozitivne energije svim curama koje su na putu da rode,onima koje su na početku, u sredini i pri kraju trudnoće..pogotovo jednoj mojoj suborki kojoj sada to najviše treba....neka joj sva naša zajednička energija da snage do kraja....da se iznenadi kako je vrijeme brzo prošlo i da u naručju pogleda svoju preslatku bombicu veliku,snažnu,zdravu i radosnu!!!!!!!!!puno pusa vam svima šaljem
ps.*simicv.....*čekala sam te dugo da se javiš...baš mi je drago da sve gledaš sa humorom i da je sa tvojim bombicama sve u redu....

----------


## eva133

Jel li nam MASLINA rodila?

----------


## prag

simicv veliki pozdrav, drzi se, jos malo i zagrliti ces svoje bebice i zaboraviti sve muke sto si prosla. vjerujem da ti je tv dosadila ali isto tako vjeruj mi da nakon poroda neces je stici upaliti pa se sad nagledaj  :Smile:  
mirna26, eto jos malo pa ces nam i ti biti mamica, drzi se i sretno!
cestitke lasta!!!! sve najbolje tebi i tvojoj mrvici!
Klara i mene je spasila purelan krema, je malo poskupa ali ce ti biti dovoljna jedna da rijesi probleme. bitno je i da se ne ispire kad se doji! drzi se, sve ce doci na svoje, ja sam isto imala problema pisala sam ti o tome, sad je sve ok. 

veliki pozdrav svima na forumu, novim mamama, trudnicama čekalicama..posebno pozdrav Seli!!!!

----------


## KLARA31

lasta čestitam!!!!
uživajte
i ja mislim da mi lakše prođemo porođajnu bol koliko smo je samo čekale i priželjkivale  :Smile: 

cure hvala na savjetima, taman kupila komprese multi mam  :Smile:

----------


## Darkica

*lasta*, čestitam od srca!

----------


## Sonja29

lasta,čestitam!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*lasta*, čestitam!

----------


## eva133

Ima jedno mjesto iznad rebara, a niže grudi s lijeve strane koje me žari i peče. Kao da sam se opekla. Ništa iznutra, nego baš vani na koži. Ništa se ne vidi, ali izluđuje već danima. Smeta mi i majica i potkošulja. Čak i dok ležim na lijevoj strani peče.
Jel imao tko takvo iskustvo?

----------


## nati

*kiarad*dal si sa 12+3tt saznala da je dečko?kod dr.L ideš na kontrole ili kod nekog dr.liječnika?

----------


## KLARA31

eva133 baš na tom mistu sam ti i ja osječala žarenje,mislim da je trajalo zadnja 2 mj trudnoće, i tila sam pitat gin za to ali svaki put bi zaboravila kad bi bila na pregledu,neznam šta je to bilo ali baš kako kažeš ako da sam se opekla a nigdi ništa se ne vidi

----------


## eva133

Baš ću pitati ginekologicu, idem idući tjedan. Evo cijelo vrijeme čačkam po tome jer me užasno smeta.

----------


## simicv

Eva mene je refleks boli od nadraženoga jednjaka izludio. I rebra su me boljela. Imala sam osjećaj da mi nešto leži na prsima.
Problemi krenu dva mjeseca pred porod kako kod koga.
Konkretno, zbog zubnih navlaka i "holivudskog osmijeha" imam osjećaj da me sto  karijesa  napalo.

Mirna ja sam ti bila u izolaciji i do 32tt van sebe od frke i panike. Sada se smijem ko Joker iz Batmana, ali mi u 25tt sa 25mm jada od ušća ništa nije bilo smiješno.
Preživi se!

----------


## mirna26

simicv....a znam draga moja...ma i to bi se rješilo...nije lako kad je tako ali našlo bi se rješenje i nadalo najboljem...mogu mislit kak ti je toliko dugo u izolaciji..ali ja se za tebe ne brinem...baš zato i velim...ti si jaka ko stijena i sve ćeš izdržati..još malo...
ja sam natečena ko slonica...cipele mi trebaju dva broja veće...a za zglobove na rukama više niti ne znam da su moji...ne mogu ih ni koristiti koliko su ukočeni i sve mi ispada...proteini u urinu su ok..a tlak 100/60....zadnji tjedan je predamnom i onda ulazimo u terminsku zonu....još malo ćemo sve ovo izdržati...
drž te se cure moje

----------


## simicv

Pomalo je i zastrašujuće koju snagu žena dobije majčinstvom i koliko je jak instinkt. Uvijek sam se čudila samohranim majkama, ali sada mi to nije ništa strano. Moja prijateljica je nakon mučnih ivf pokušaja, borbe, trauma, jednostavno izbacila muža iz stana i iskamčila zabranu prilaska i njoj i djetetu. Kada sam pitala, što ti bi ženo, veli, njegovo infantilno ponašanje nije za odgoj djeteta. Postao je uteg kojega ko majka ne može nositi. Neka traži drugu dadilju, ja više vremena nemam.

Da ostaneš u šoku!

Liječnici su me često pitali imam li problema sa tjeskobom. Ma kakvi. Nikakvo herojstvo. Da bomba eksplodira kraj mene bila  bih "ladna ko špricer". A inače sam živac po prirodi.

Znam da je finale trudnoće težak. Ne poznam ženu koja mi to nije potvrdila. Samo da više izađe, vele. A kada izađe, tulu. Nisam pojma imala da će mi dnevno trebati 16 pelena. Pa što toliko pišaju! Ja mislila, odu dva puta na wc, i to je to!
Svi se nude za pomoć. Prvo sam kulturno odbijala, e više neću. Da vidimo delije na djelu! Ajmo komando tečaj i buđenje svaka dva sata uz urlike. Baš me zanima tko će pokupiti zelenu beretku na kraju obuke. Inače, marinci su zreli nakon 3mj takvog drila, a  nas čeka....3x3x3 itd

Tako da mi je ovo sada, holiday inn

----------


## tonili

Drage trudnice nadam se da se sutra vidimo na druženju i šetnjici!  :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

> *kiarad*dal si sa 12+3tt saznala da je dečko?kod dr.L ideš na kontrole ili kod nekog dr.liječnika?


nati, sorry, tek sada vidim pitanje, ja sam isla na pregled nuhalnog nabora kod dr. Kosa jel me tamo luci poslao i vidlo se odmah, to je bilo 12+3, nakontrole idem kod L. i kod dr.Kosa jer Luci samo pogleda ultrazvukom jel sve ok, a ovaj doktor gleda sve,sve,sve i prati trudnocu i ko zna sto jos tek 09.05. idem drugi puta. nemam pojma.

----------


## đerekica

Kiarad kao da sam te čekala da napišeš ovaj post :Smile:  Ušla sam u 8 tt, a stalno razmišljam da nazovem Vili i pitam kad i kako radi dr. Kos, također sam dobila preporuku za njega, al od poznanice i nikako da krenem...Nisam zadovoljna sadašnjim odabranim ginekologom, tako da ću sutra već zvati Vili i premjestit se kod dr. Kosa.
Kažeš sve gleda...super, nek gleda.. :Smile: 
Trudnice drage uživajte u trudnoći, nadam se da nije nijednoj kao meni...od transfera ležim u krevetu, imam hematom i nema mrdanja...nije mi lako, al guram...

----------


## tonili

Đerekica samo mali info - dr.Kos više ne radi u poliklinici Vili - sada ima svoju privatnu praksu, poliklniku Ginekos.
Evo ovdje imaš više informacija:
http://www.ginekos.hr/

----------


## đerekica

Ajme Tonili HVALA!  :Laughing:  pa gledala sam na internetu i pisalo je da radi u Viliju...uhh, dobro da sam tu i da si mi rekla, sutra zovem Ginekos. 
Tonili još jednom puno hvalaa...cmokk :Smile:

----------


## tonili

Ma vrijeme je da Vili malo ažurira svoju web stranicu, no dobro...zato smo tu - da si pomažemo!
Samo ti zovi i sretno dalje!  :Wink:

----------


## đerekica

> Ma vrijeme je da Vili malo ažurira svoju web stranicu, no dobro...zato smo tu - da si pomažemo!
> Samo ti zovi i sretno dalje!


Baš tako, zato smo tu...da još uvijek piše za Kosa da radi u Viliju...no nema veze, zapisala sam broj i hvalaa, uživaj draga :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

> Ajme Tonili HVALA!  pa gledala sam na internetu i pisalo je da radi u Viliju...uhh, dobro da sam tu i da si mi rekla, sutra zovem Ginekos. 
> Tonili još jednom puno hvalaa...cmokk


sorry nisam ti rekla da je to sad poliklinika ginekos na crnomercu.

----------


## Destiny child

Cure kakve sve pokrete vaše bebe osjećate? Ja sam na početku 30tt i posljednjih tjedan dana uz one lagane ugodne  i snažnije pravilne udarce po cijelom trbuhu, osjećam ponekad kao da se beba trza,baca,trese...ne znam kako bih to najbolje opisala. Takav pokret je jednoličan i intenzivan i traje odprilike 2-3 sekunde. I uvijek ga osjetim na desnoj strani odprilike u visini pupka. Bili smo prije dva dana na pregledu i doc kaže da je sa bebom sve u redu,da dobro napreduje, ali me obuzme zabrinutost  kada osjetim takav pokret. Da li neka od vas osjeća slično?

----------


## frka

Destiny, puno trudnica osjeća kao da beba "zavibrira" - nije to ništa zabrinjavajuće  :Wink:

----------


## dagnja

Destiny i moja se tako bacaka i trza, ja to zamišljam kao kad se riba bacaka na suhom. :Smile:  Ja to uzimam za normalno jer ima cijeli spektar pokreta i udaraca različitog intenziteta. Mi smo u 26om tjednu sada, a ove trzanje osjećam već nekoliko tjedana, tako da se na tvom mjestu isto ne bih zabrinjavala.

----------


## Sela

Pozz curke,evo samo da javim da smo i  mi vec veliki,usli u 36.tjedan sa 2640 grama a ja se pitam gdje se smjestio taj moj mali Jack jer me i dalje 
ljudi ne razaznaju i ne dozivljavaju kao trudnicu.Iako smo u  bolnici, sve je u redu ; nemam mogucnosti se javiti,ali svima koji pitaju za mene veliki pozdrav!

----------


## Inesz

Sela sretno!

----------


## Tigrica84

evo da se i ja malo javim nakon duzeg vremena.Ja jos uvijek nekako slabo osjetim pokrete,tj vise mi to izgleda kao kuckanje,rijetko kad osjetim jaci udarac.Da li je moguce da jos slabo osjetim radi "zalihe sala" il je dijete jos nekako maleno.Da li bi se s vremenom trebalo jace osjetii.Inace sam danas 26+5

----------


## Destiny child

Hvala cure, malo ste me umirile sada.  
Tigrice tako sam i ja svoju bebu osjetila kao lagano kucanje sve do ovog tjedna, ponekad sam je osjetila samo kada bi se legla ( a udebljala sam se 10 kg i samo imam trbuh). Zato me i zabrinulo ovo naglo povećanje broja pokreta na sve moguće načine.

----------


## lovekd

Pozdrav svima! Pratim vas cijelo vrijeme i pročitala sam temu od prve stranice.... al, eto imam pitanje - jučer kad sam legla osjetila sam baš kod svakog udisaja grčeve u maternici i cca.3 cm od pupka ( s lijeve strane ) par oštrih "uboda"! Stvarno sam se preplašila! Al nakon pol sata je prestalo ( nisam dirala trbuh, pustila sam da se samo smiri, jer sam vidla da cure pišu da se ne smije dirati kad je tako nešto )! Ugl, zanima me jel imala koja od vas nešto slično? 

Puno hvala na odgovorima i sretno svima!

----------


## artisan

ej cure, i moja malena je zadnjih tjedan -dva počela sa svakojakim pokretima, koji su do sada bili više kao udarci,  sad smo 26+5tt...
baš mi nekad bude smiješno kako mi trbuh skače na sve strane, prekrasan osječaj, u svakom slučaju

----------


## Tigrica84

> ej cure, i moja malena je zadnjih tjedan -dva počela sa svakojakim pokretima, koji su do sada bili više kao udarci,  sad smo 26+5tt...
> baš mi nekad bude smiješno kako mi trbuh skače na sve strane, prekrasan osječaj, u svakom slučaju


Hej.Ja osjecam udarce al jos to nije toliko izdrazajno.a sad sam 27+1.Kad je tebi termin?

----------


## simicv

Pozdrav svima iz bolnice! Mi smo još 3u1 u 34+2. No počinjemo bujati. To vibriranje beba meni je normala, ali svaku vrstu kontrakcija bez stida treba "prijaviti" liječniku. Bolje da nije ništa nego da si predbacuješ. A oni su plaćeni da slušaju i opravdano i neopravdano strahovanje.

Mene je odjednom bio primio svrab i osip pa je utrogestan maknut. Moji su blizanci, maternica je narasla u veličini 36tt i pritisla jetru. Kažu normalna reakcija ali ovo postaje sve manje ugodno stanje ulaskom u finale. Kontrakcija nema, ali prepone bole kod okretanja a žgaravica je neizdrživa.
Tješim se da imam još malo. 
Od ovih strahova za održavanje trudnoće tek sada sam se posvetila izučavanju pomagala za bebe. Majko moja pa to je živa konfuzija, sve mi se smotalo. Pelene, bočice, odjeća, kolica, nosiljke, ja više niš ne znam.

----------


## eva133

Hej simicv pozdrav!!!
Znači još se držiš. Samo tako nastavi. Vjerujem da ti je već teško. Još malo izdrži. 
Moj trbuh odgovara 34 tt. Dr. mjerila krojačkim metrom i ako uzmemo u obzir da je 1cm=1tt, onda možeš misliti koliki je moj, a u 27tt sam.
Sretno i javi se još da čujemo kako si.

----------


## simicv

Teško je uhvatiti signal za internet pa se ne javljam. No drže se bebe sve u 16. Doktori zadovoljni, a i ja. Malo nam tata fali, zove stalno, malo nervoza, trudi se da nismo gladni, a ja jedva hodam. I to iznenada se zaoblila, preko noći.

----------


## Mojca

Sela  :Heart:  drži se...

----------


## mistic

Sela, simicv vi još malo brojite, držite se  :Smile: 

Mi smo sada 22+3 tt i mogu reči da mi ova zadnja dva dana nije baš najugodnije. Mali je zamislio da su moji organi tranpolin pa po cijele dane skakuće  :Grin:  jučer je cijeli dan bio jako nisko, valjda se tako okrenuo, i skako mi po preponama  :Shock:  nisam mogla uopće hodati.
A što se veličine truha tiće, moj je daleko ispred vas, ja već kao da sam 40 tt, nisam ni prije trudnoće baš bila šlang tako da sada kako beba raste sve gura prema gore, strah me kako će to na kraju izgledati...

Zadnjih par noći jako loše spavam, po cijele noći se roštiljam po krevetu, a ujutro izgledam kao da me netko tukao cijelu noć  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## simicv

Sela i moja malenkost od 100kg pozdravljamo zajedno. Ubi nas žgaravica, faza je da na ravnom spavat ne možeš.
Slušam Sabor, kipim, dužna sam ko Grčka za propale postupke, bubnuti ću tužbu ovim "svemogućim embrijima" neka oni plaćaju što nisu preživjeli "braća i sestre" moje sadašnje djece, a ne ja. Lako tuđim k.... gloginje mlatiti, da njima po đepu opalim sa postotkom preživljavanja drugu bi pjesmu pjevali.

Trebam dvoje djece opremiti a plaćam idiotske teorije. Ti majmuni (ma uvreda za majmuna) ne mogu shvatiti da života bez one stvari nema (ženske), ni Isus Krist na zemlju bez maternice ne bi došao,a mislim a se sa figure veneris kojima djecu radimo definitivno ne zamara niti ga to zanima.

----------


## kordica

Evo da se i ja javim! 20.4. sa 34+3 tt carskim rezom rodila sam svoje buhtlice, curke su bile 2130, 2020 i dečko 1960 grama. sve je u najboljem redu, nisu trebali inkubator ni minute i sad smo već doma i uživamo  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Wow kordice, kako su veliki! Čestitam!

----------


## andream

Kordice, jako lijepa vijest, baš si me raznježila... čestitam sretnim roditeljima!

----------


## eva133

Kordice čestitam na bebama. Hvala Bogu pa je sve dobro prošlo. Sretno.

----------


## lovekd

Kordice, čestitke! Užživaj u majčinstvu  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

dragi roditelji čestitam vam na vašoj divnoj djeci. 
dječice draga, dobro na došla. neka vas u životu prati zdravlje, ljubav i sreća.  :Very Happy:

----------


## nina70

Draga *Kordice*, rasplakala si me. Iskrene čestitke i poljupci tvojim bebicama!!!

----------


## Beti3

> Evo da se i ja javim! 20.4. sa 34+3 tt carskim rezom rodila sam svoje buhtlice, curke su bile 2130, 2020 i dečko 1960 grama. sve je u najboljem redu, nisu trebali inkubator ni minute i sad smo već doma i uživamo


Kordice, velike, velike čestitke!!! Da li je tko otvorio temu na čestitanjima? Ovo je trostruki razlog za čestitke.

----------


## Charlie

Kordice cestitam od srca!!! Prekrasna vijest  :Heart:

----------


## karlita

:Very Happy: da se i ja javim
mi smo u 25+3 -tt cura i dečko 
još malo pa idemo na prvi pregled u bolnicu :Smile: 
zasad je sve u redu
pozdrav svim trudnicama i trudilicama :Heart:  :Klap:

----------


## tikki

*Kordice* od srca čestitke! Uživajte u svojim buhtlicama, a malenima velika  :Kiss:  i dobrodosli!  :Heart:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Kordice*, čestitam!

----------


## simicv

Kordice pusa velika!

Pa kako si to nosila u sebi, odakle ti snaga! Mene trbušina pritišće, okretati se ne mogu. Svaka čast.

----------


## frka

krasno, Kordice! čestitamo!!! uživajte!  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Destiny child

Kordice svaka čast! Uživajte i sretno!

----------


## Destiny child

> Sela i moja malenkost od 100kg pozdravljamo zajedno. Ubi nas žgaravica, faza je da na ravnom spavat ne možeš.
> Slušam Sabor, kipim, dužna sam ko Grčka za propale postupke, bubnuti ću tužbu ovim "svemogućim embrijima" neka oni plaćaju što nisu preživjeli "braća i sestre" moje sadašnje djece, a ne ja. Lako tuđim k.... gloginje mlatiti, da njima po đepu opalim sa postotkom preživljavanja drugu bi pjesmu pjevali.
> 
> Trebam dvoje djece opremiti a plaćam idiotske teorije. Ti majmuni (ma uvreda za majmuna) ne mogu shvatiti da života bez one stvari nema (ženske), ni Isus Krist na zemlju bez maternice ne bi došao,a mislim a se sa figure veneris kojima djecu radimo definitivno ne zamara niti ga to zanima.




Simicv potpisujem! Kažu većina stanovnika su kršćani, a to se kosi s kršćanskim načelima. I to što kradu je isto kršćanski, i što svećenici imaju nepriznatu djecu ... bitno da dijete nije iz MPO. I ne kužim ni ministra ni ostale doktore kako ne znaju objasniti da tamo u tim hladnjacima nisu zamrznute male bebe s rukama i nogama i lijepim okicama koje plaču mama dođi po mene već genetski materijal. Pitanje od koliko njih bi se uopće rodilo dijete čak i da nikada nisu zamrznuti i koliko bi ih se uopće primilo da nikada niti nisu bili zamrznuti. Zašto to nitko ne spomene?  
I toliko se brinu o zamrznutim embrijima, a koliko ima zaboravljene bolesne djece po bolnicama koja čekaju lijekove i opremu dok i ti političari i svećenici dolaze na liječenje po brzom postupku.  Koliko je tih velikih kršćana ostavilo svoju djecu s teškoćama u razvoju po raznoraznim domovima zaboravljene jer se takvo teško bolesno dijete nije uklapalo u njihovu "kršćansku" sliku savršene obitelji. Sto puta kažem da neću slušati njihove nebuloze, a opet slušam...

----------


## medeni

Kordice,čestitke do neba i natrag, toliko sreće ne mogu ni zamisliti!
Simicv, vjerujem da nije lako, nebrojeno briga ali vjeruj da će se sve već nekako posložiti a bebe biti  naj, naj.
Sela...još malo,Mirna26 bliže nam se termini.Meni po mome računu - punkciji još 13 dana a dr računa po m pa koji dan duže.savjetovao mi je prije 15 -ak dana da malo usporim, otvorena - ne kaže koliko? pa da izguram još koji dan iako je cura naša već spremna.Meni se čini kao da već danima "rađam" - menstrualni bolovi,križa,lažni, pripremni trudovi...ma veselje!
Sretno svima!
Sretno svima.

----------


## mistic

Kordice cestitam!!!

----------


## kordica

hvala svima  :Smile:  i sretno svima dalje

----------


## simicv

Destiny child čovjek pukne od jada kada mu sudbinu kroji netko nepozvan. Katkad se osjećam ko zvijer u kavezu kada slušam rasprave o vrlo ozbiljnom problemu neplodnosti. 

Ja više ne mogu u kožu cura koje još nisu uspjele sa postupkom, a kamo da me razumije bahati hvalisavac sa četvero djece. Kuži li taj lik da se ruga mojoj nevolji. 
Zato sam reagirala.A k tome sam već 3 mjeseca u zatvoru od bolesničke sobe da bi rodila dva ljudska živa i zdrava bića. Ne može duša više podnijeti.
Zbog komentara "samo da joj djeca budu normalna" sa pola roda ne pričam.

A da je težak zadnji mjesec, jest bona, zato se divim Kordici, pa to je bilo 9kg trbuha.

----------


## eva133

Draga *simicv* ne daj se provocirati. Gledaj sebe, a šta drugi pričaju briga te. Još malo i na svijet ćeš donijeti 2 mala bića kojima ćeš ti biti sve. To je jedini cilj. Naravno da će naša djeca biti normalna. Nisu oni nikakvi umjetni frikovi kako dotični misle.

----------


## Sela

> Evo da se i ja javim! 20.4. sa 34+3 tt carskim rezom rodila sam svoje buhtlice, curke su bile 2130, 2020 i dečko 1960 grama. sve je u najboljem redu, nisu trebali inkubator ni minute i sad smo već doma i uživamo


Bravo Kordice,svaka cast,cesttike tebi i bebama!

----------


## tina2701

*Kordice......*pridružujem se čestitkama još jednom....  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

Kordice čestitam!
simicv nemoj se sada sekirati,misli na sebe i bebice a deb**** će valjda neke stvari doći iz g****** u glavu
mi smo danas saznali da cemo imati curicu i za sada je velika i napredna curica :Smile:

----------


## dagnja

Kordice, čestitke i od mene! Sonja, super za curicu, čestitam! Kada ti je termin?
Simicv, nemoj se živcirati, misli sada na svoje bebe i kako će sve super proći, to je ionako važnije od nekih debila.

----------


## Sonja29

dagnja trebao bi biti krajem 8 mjeseca ali po UZV računaju da bi mogao biti od 15-20.08.vidjet ćemo....

----------


## sali

*Kordice* čestitam, uživajte  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## dagnja

> dagnja trebao bi biti krajem 8 mjeseca ali po UZV računaju da bi mogao biti od 15-20.08.vidjet ćemo....


Dakle, imamo termine u isto vrijeme, moj je 15.8. :Yes:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Kordice čestitam na trostrukom uzitku!!! Bravo za hrabru mamu  :Smile:

----------


## kalendar

> Evo da se i ja javim! 20.4. sa 34+3 tt carskim rezom rodila sam svoje buhtlice, curke su bile 2130, 2020 i dečko 1960 grama. sve je u najboljem redu, nisu trebali inkubator ni minute i sad smo već doma i uživamo



Kakva sreca kordice! Zivi bili!

----------


## Destiny child

Simicv drži se i ne slušaj te komentare ispranih i organičenih mozgova. Ako netko nije normalan nisu oni u svojoj količini zatucanosti. Mene isto te stvari izbace iz takta, a ne bi trebale jer su to sve nebitni ljudi koji nikada neće shvatiti kroz što smo sve mi morale proći da bi došle do trudnoće.
Toliku količinu i takvu vrstu  ljubavi koju mi nosimo za naše teško dobivene mrvice od prve pozitivne bete i UZV-a može osjetiti samo onaj tko je prošao kroz MPO.

----------


## artisan

kordice čestitam :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:

----------


## Sezen

kordice  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## tlukaci5

> Simicv drži se i ne slušaj te komentare ispranih i organičenih mozgova. Ako netko nije normalan nisu oni u svojoj količini zatucanosti. Mene isto te stvari izbace iz takta, a ne bi trebale jer su to sve nebitni ljudi koji nikada neće shvatiti kroz što smo sve mi morale proći da bi došle do trudnoće.
> Toliku količinu i takvu vrstu ljubavi koju mi nosimo za naše teško dobivene mrvice od prve pozitivne bete i UZV-a može osjetiti samo onaj tko je prošao kroz MPO.


 pridružujem se čestitkama kordici i ovdje, i njenoj cjelokupnoj obitelji! :Klap: 

mi smo evo danas 15 tj. i već tri dana imam muke s oteklim umnjakom, skroz nešto, jedne se boljke riješim evo druge da me zaokupira, na antibioticima sam opet, i tak..
inače kontrola nam je 10 dana i jedva čekam da ih opet vidim na uzv :Zaljubljen:

----------


## MalaMa

čestitam kordice!!!

----------


## lasta

Kordice čestitke od srca,sada ste baš prekrasna obitelj :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sejla

Cure, evo za početak da vas sve puno pozdravim, i nadam se da ću vam se uskoro moći pridružiti jer sljedeći mjesec krećem u postupak  :Very Happy:  
Imam pitanje u vezi prenatal tableta/pripravaka koje ste koristile/koristite. Ako se ne smije ovdje pisati, možete li mi na pp poslati preporuku nekih kojima ste bile zadovoljne? Ili je to sve isto, pa nije ni važno? Mislila sam sad negdje početi uzimati, da se dobro pripremim  :Smile:   Hvala vam!

velika pusa i moje iskrene čestitke na bebicama  :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Evo da se i ja javim! 20.4. sa 34+3 tt carskim rezom rodila sam svoje buhtlice, curke su bile 2130, 2020 i dečko 1960 grama. sve je u najboljem redu, nisu trebali inkubator ni minute i sad smo već doma i uživamo


wow  kordice   , imaju  finu tezinu  
puna  vas  kuca  i pune ruke  posla   :Smile:    cestitam  !!!!

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

dakle imam nezaboravnu priliku javiti vam da je nasa simicv tijekom noci petak na subotu rodila Marka i Petru
mama i bebe su dobro

----------


## dagnja

> dakle imam nezaboravnu priliku javiti vam da je nasa simicv tijekom noci petak na subotu rodila Marka i Petru
> mama i bebe su dobro


Čestitke Simicv na Marku i Petri! :Very Happy:

----------


## Sonja29

simicv napokon si zagrlila svoje srečice,čestitam draga od :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Tigrica84

simicv i ja se pridruzujem cestikama

----------


## mistic

simicv čestitam!!!

----------


## Pinky

čestitam novim mamama, poseban pozdrav duplim/troduplim mamama! dobro nam došle u klub, oboružajte se živcima hehehe
cmoooooooooooooooook!

----------


## Inesz

čestitam simicv!
dobro nam došla dječice malena. neka vam život bude lijep i sretan.  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

Čestitke od srca simicv a bebicama samo radost i veselje

----------


## frka

čestitke, simicv!

----------


## sali

simicv čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Simicv čestitam...puse klincima...imena su prekrasna  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Simicv, predivno! Čestitam!!!!

----------


## Darkica

*simicv*, četitke tebi i tvom mužu na Marku i Petri  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

simicv čestitam!

----------


## Šiškica

smicv čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

simicv, čestitaaaaaaaaaam!

----------


## Sezen

simicv  :Klap:  :Klap:  čestitam!

----------


## Destiny child

Simicv čestitam! Uživajte u bebicama i nek im život bude dug i sretan!

----------


## tlukaci5

simicv čestitam!

----------


## mirna26

evo imene..kao i *simicv* ,kojoj ovom prilikom čestitam kao i *kordici*..da sam i ja sa petka na subotu rodila prekrasnog dečkića u 36+2 tjednu sa 3300g ....kažu da je pun mjesec napravio svoje i popunio taj dan rodilište..jako smo sretni i mazimo se pazimo nooooooooooon stop :Smile: ))....

----------


## lasta

Ajme svi smo se nesto zgurali da rodimo nekih mjesec dana ranije.
Mirna čestitke a malom bebonetu sve najjjjjjj

----------


## eva133

*mirna* čestitam.

----------


## Sonja29

> Ajme svi smo se nesto zgurali da rodimo nekih mjesec dana ranije.
> Mirna čestitke a malom bebonetu sve najjjjjjj


potpisujem :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Mirna čestitam ..bebanu pusaaa...
Jel netko zna sto nam je s maslinom??

----------


## morskavila

cestitke *mirna26*, a posebne duploj mami *simicv*  :Klap: 

bebama veeelika dobrodoslica

mi smo danas 32+4 i odbrojavamo...

----------


## dagnja

Mirna, čestitke od  :Heart: ! Uživajte u svom bebanu. :Wink:

----------


## medeni

Drage majke Simicv i Mirna od srca čestitke, naravno i ponosnim tatama!
Nama danas 38 tj i 2,3 dana...

----------


## Inesz

Mirna,
čestitam.  :Smile:  dječače mali dobro nam došao.
 :Smile: 
Medeni, sretno!!!

----------


## mostarka86

mame, čestitam od  :Heart:  prelijepe vijesti...divim se duplim, a ne troduplim mamama. dajete nam snagu i volju i želju. ova tema je najljepša na cijeloj rodi, toliko ohrabrujuća...za sve trudilice, čekalice i buduće mame ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba 
 :Kiss:

----------


## frka

baš me veseli kad nam se zaredaju porodi! krasno!  :Smile: 

čestitamo novim roditeljima, a bebama želimo svu sreću svijeta  :Heart:

----------


## artisan

čestitke simicv i mirna
mi smo danas 27+6, jučer smo bili na pregledu, beba ima 1300g i dobro nam napreduje, ja sam dobila za sada 6 kg...

----------


## Mery13

Čestitke svim novim mamama i tatama...a bebicama želim svu sreću ovoga svijeta

Čitam vas već mjesecima i evo konačno dočekala dan kad se i ja mogu pohvaliti svojom mrvicom...jest da smo danas tek obavili prvi pregled i da nismo još čuli naše malo srčeko ali više stvarno nisam mogla izdržati a da to ne podjelim s vama...kroz desetak dana ponovno kontrola i dalje sva strepim ali znam da će to sve bit dobro... :Kiss:

----------


## dagnja

Dobrodošla Mery13, naravno da će sve biti dobro. Želim ti mirnu i školsku trudnoću!

----------


## Charlie

Simicv i Mirna cestitam od  :Heart: !

----------


## tikica78

e mogu odoljeti da čestitam svim mamicama  :Very Happy: ! predivno mi je čitati vaše priče koje daju snagu za borbu dalje! hvala vam :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Simicv i Mirna cestitam od !


cestitam    :Smile:

----------


## Lua

> baš me veseli kad nam se zaredaju porodi! krasno! 
> 
> čestitamo novim roditeljima, a bebama želimo svu sreću svijeta


pridružujem se...... :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## KLARA31

čestitke novim mamicama  :Smile:

----------


## miga24

isuse koliko bebaca! cestitke kordici, simicv i naravno mirni 26. curke uzivajte u postignutom uspjehu i malim kuglicama koje su konacno sa vama i to zive i zdrave!

----------


## Alcantra

čestitke novim mamama kordici, simicv i mirni26, a dječici topla dobrodošlica uz želje za što sretnije odrastanje  :Smile:

----------


## tonili

Čestitke svim novim roditeljima!
Stvarno veselje na ovom topicu! Neka, neka!!! :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Čestitamo svim novim mamicama i taticama  :Smile: 
I mi se pridružujemo sretnom popisu. Uživamo u mirisu maloga smotuljka, ali i neprospavanim noćima. Međutim, samo je jedan pogled na našu lutkicu dovoljan da nas prođe umor. 
Svima puno pusa i velika hvala na podršci!

----------


## Sezen

> evo imene..kao i *simicv* ,kojoj ovom prilikom čestitam kao i *kordici*..da sam i ja sa petka na subotu rodila prekrasnog dečkića u 36+2 tjednu sa 3300g ....kažu da je pun mjesec napravio svoje i popunio taj dan rodilište..jako smo sretni i mazimo se pazimo nooooooooooon stop))....


mirna26 čestitam od srca!
ja u 36.tjednu namjeravam ići na more ako sve bude u redu kao sada,ginekolog nam je dao blagoslov i rekao da i Pula ima rodilište :Smile: 

MASLINA1973 čestitke i tebi!
fakat se zaredalo :Smile:

----------


## lasta

Maslina čestitke i tebi :Zaljubljen: 

Sezen da da i Pula ima rodilište....o da,ali sve si pripremi šta ti treba(ako ti trebaju npr. tablete protiv bolova i sl.) :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## eva133

*Maslina* još jednom čestitke!!!!

----------


## Destiny child

Sezen mislim da Pulsko rodilište nudi i opciju poroda na stolčiću...(za svaki slučaj da znaš :Smile:

----------


## Destiny child

Maslina i Mirna čestitam! I jedva čekam te slatke neprospavane noći :Wink:

----------


## medeni

Maslina,čestitam od srca!
Zaista predivno proljeće s toliko voljenim i željenim bebicama!

----------


## lasta

Medeni i vi polako stižete na cilj.Sretno i neka bude lagano i nezaboravno. Ma baš smo se zgurale u ovo kratko vrijeme,spremamo se za ljeto.

Evo mi smo napunile mjesec dana i rastemo i zekamo na veliko.

----------


## sali

Čestitke novim mamicama  :Klap:

----------


## Sonja29

maslina čestitam!

----------


## alma_itd

Za sve nove mame cestitke od srca a mojim dragim trudnicama zelim mirno cekanje najljepseg trenutka.Moj beban je poceo da guguce,a otkrio je neki dan i palac i sve njegove ljepote pa ga sad ganjam sa cuclom  :Laughing:  Jos uvijek izdajam mlijeko i tako ga hranim,svela sam sad na 4 puta u 24h pa je podnosljivo.Vrijeme tako brzo prolazi,slijedeci mjesec vec moram na posao :Sad:

----------


## Tigrica84

evo pridruzujem se i ja cestitkama svim novim mama i bebacima.ja sam 28tj +2 i jos neznam koliko mi je beba teska ni sto nosim.Pregled imam tek 1.6.

----------


## pepy26

Znam da ovo nije možda tema gdje se mogu javiti, ali jednostavno imam potrebu...jer sam prije par godina doslovno "visila" tu  :Preskace uze:  hehe

Uspjela sam prirodno zatrudniti  :Grin:  prije ponovnog planiranog MPO postupka  :Smile: 
Totalno nas je iznenadilo...i sada je naša pahuljica stara 13+3!!!  :Saint: 

.....iskrene čestitke svima vama!!! I,urednu vam i školsku trudnoću želim....  :Heart: 
PUSA!

----------


## medeni

Hvala, lasta, slatko iščekivanje. Uživajte s bebicom.
Pepy26, divno!

----------


## lovekd

Čestitke svim novim mamicama!  :Smile:  Uživajte sa svojim bebicama  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

cure, iako još ne pripadam pod ovu temu (nadam se da će se i to ubrzo promijeniti  :Smile:  ) ovo mi je najdraža tema na forumu i često vas čitam i dajete mi nadu da je sve moguće. svima vam želim što lakše porode i slatke male smotuljke. onima koje već uživaju u radostima majčinstva neka vam bebači budu zdravi i sretni. svima velike puse  :Kiss:

----------


## Tigrica84

havala Malama na dobrim zeljama.I neka se i tebi sto prije ostvari zelja da postanes majka

----------


## nina70

*maslina, simicv, mirna* iskrene čestitke na vašim malim smotuljcima  :Heart: 

*mery, pepy* želim vam lijepu i školsku trudnoću

*lasta* pusa curi koja je napunila mjesec dana  :Kiss:

----------


## Ivanicaa

Čestitam od srca svim novim mamama!!!

Imam jedno pitanje ako mi možete odgovorit da ne pretražujem cijelu temu. Da li je istina da u praksi kod MPO trudnoće porode u većini slučajeva rade carskim rezom? Ja sam sad u 26 tjednu i to sam pročitala, a moja doktorica mi govori da sam ja sad najnormalnija trudnica i da ne moram napominjat da je moja trudnoća iz postupka u što nisam baš sigurna.

----------


## tonili

Ivanicaa dobro nam došla!
Odmah da ti odgovorim - ne, nije istina da MPO trudnoće završavaju carskim rezom. Tvoja liječnica je u pravu, ti si sasvim uobičajena trudnica i ako se ne dese neke druge komplikacije u trudnoći (tipa gestacijski dijabetes, preeklampsija...bilo što što se dešava i kod spontano začetih trudnoća), nema razloga da ne rodiš vaginalno.
Što se tiče napominjanja o IVF trudnoći - meni je pisalo na med.dokumentaciji koju sam donjela sa sobom u bolnicu.

----------


## Inesz

ivanicaa, dobro nam došla.
tonili ti je napisala-nema razloga da se ivf trudnoća dovrši carskim rezom samo zato jer je to ivf trudnoća.
ako nemaš indikacija za carski rez, nema razloga za njega.
naravno, kad nastupi porod uvijek mogu nastupiti komplikacije i stanja koja će zahtjevati carski rez jednako kod spontanih i kod ivf trudnoća.

evo ja sam prije manje od 2 mjeseca rodila ivf bebu vaginalnim putem. imam 42 godine i nikad mi nitko od doktora nije spominjao carski rez jer za njega nije bilo indikacija.

----------


## Mery13

Čestitke svim novim mamicama!

Svim ostalim trudnicama želim urednu trudnoću... :Smile: 

Nina70 hvala na lijepim željama :Kiss:

----------


## frka

Ivanicaa, evo i ja potpisujem cure - IVF nije nikakva indikacija za carski rez i doktorica ti ima super stav! način začeća nema nikakve veze s načinom poroda - porod ovisi o drugim faktorima (komplikacije, zadak i sl.).

----------


## lovekd

Pozdrav svima! Evo, molila bih ako bi mi koja mogla odgovoriti na pitanje - jučer sam bila na kombiniranom i na mjerenju nuhalnog nabora ( 1,2 mm )! Zanima me jesu Vaši mpo doktori mjerili i nosnu kost i gledali protok? Inače sam na VV kod dr. A., ali ga ujutro nije bilo, pa sam išla kod dr. J. čitala sam da se inače rade i ta mjerenja, pa me zanima jesu to i Vama radili? Valjda nije dr. zaboravila....

Unaprijed hvala na odgovorima! Pozdrav!

----------


## Darkica

> Ivanicaa, evo i ja potpisujem cure - IVF nije nikakva indikacija za carski rez i doktorica ti ima super stav! način začeća nema nikakve veze s načinom poroda - porod ovisi o drugim faktorima (komplikacije, zadak i sl.).


Moja je cura ICSI princeza i rodila sam u vodi...

----------


## Darkica

*mirna* i *maslina*, čestitke od srca!

----------


## lasta

Evo meni je pukla plodna voda i nisam bila otvorena niti sam imala trudove. Preporuka je bila da se izazovu trudovi i otvaranje i da se rađa prirodnim putem. Carski nam je bio zadnja opcija ako bi presla iza termina kada su oni odredili. U dokumentaciji mi je pisalo IVF trudnoca a zbog toga sam imala poseban tretman.

----------


## frka

> Pozdrav svima! Evo, molila bih ako bi mi koja mogla odgovoriti na pitanje - jučer sam bila na kombiniranom i na mjerenju nuhalnog nabora ( 1,2 mm )! Zanima me jesu Vaši mpo doktori mjerili i nosnu kost i gledali protok? Inače sam na VV kod dr. A., ali ga ujutro nije bilo, pa sam išla kod dr. J. čitala sam da se inače rade i ta mjerenja, pa me zanima jesu to i Vama radili? Valjda nije dr. zaboravila....
> 
> Unaprijed hvala na odgovorima! Pozdrav!


lovekd, nedavno sam gledala nalaz kombiniranog prijateljice i nasal bone je također naznačena - mislim da ti je to morala pogledati i zabilježiti za kombinirani. za protoke nisam nikad čula da se gledaju tako rano - oni se obično provjeravaju oko 28tt.

----------


## Ivanicaa

Hvala vam curke na odgovorima!! Zlatne ste!

----------


## lovekd

> lovekd, nedavno sam gledala nalaz kombiniranog prijateljice i nasal bone je također naznačena - mislim da ti je to morala pogledati i zabilježiti za kombinirani. za protoke nisam nikad čula da se gledaju tako rano - oni se obično provjeravaju oko 28tt.


Hvala na odg. Ma, na onom papiru koji sam morala ostavit u labosu ona je samo napisala za nuhalni, a za nosnu kost ništa! A nije mi niš rekla.... na zadnjem pregledu mi je privatni gin. rekao da je nosna kost vidljiva! Moguće jedino da ju nije mogla izmjerit kad je beba imala rukice na glavi...a vidjet ću sutra šta kaže dr. kad ga budem zvala za nalaz! 

Hvala još jednom. Pozdrav!

----------


## Mala Emma

Bok cure!jel mi moze netko pomoci?usla sam u 12 tjedan trudnoce sa blizancima i danas sam primijetila da mi je lijeva strana trbuha veca nego desna,kao da se lijeva razvija a desna ne,da li netko zna je li to normalno,nije jako velika razlika ali ja primijetim da mi je lijevi dio veci,zna li netko ista o tome?javite se cure,inace je sve ok i sljedeci tjedan imam opet ultrazvuk,pozdrav

----------


## eva133

*Mala Emma* čim nosiš dvojke moguće je da ti trbuh ne bude jednak. Zavisi kako su se bebe postavile, a mislim da to nije tako strašno jer bebe još nisu velike. Meni je jedna beba s lijeve, a druga s desne strane, tako da mi je trbuh, kad pogledam odozgo, na sredini plosnat. Točno kao da se vidi gdje se dijele njih dvije.
Mislim da nema mjesta panici.

----------


## tonili

Bok Mala Emma - dobro nam došla!
Mislim da nemaš razloga za zabrinutost. I u jednoplodnim trudnoćama se trudnički trbuh katkad izobliči, ovisno o tome u kojem je položaju bebica, a kamoli kod nas blizića.
Moje cure su jedno vrijeme bile smještene onako, "na kat" i točno mi se opo sredini trbuha vidjelo malo udubljenje - kao da mi je i on bio podjeljen na dva djela.
Samo se opusti i uživaj.
I javi nam kako napredujete  :Wink:

----------


## Jesen82

drage cure, nema me puno ovdje ali samo želim od srca čestitati svim novopečenim mama, a čekalicama mirnu i školsku trudnoću :Smile:

----------


## simicv

Zahvaljujemo svima na čestitkama i podršci svih ovih dana. Nadams se da će svima trudnoće proteći mirno i uspješno, i da ćete podnijeti sve ono što dolazi nakon toga. Veliki pozdrav od obitelji Simić.

----------


## Inesz

*simicv*,
lijepo se je povećala tvoja obitelj  :Smile: 
Petri i Marku želim dug i sretan život a tebi brz oporavak.
Čestitke još jednom!

----------


## mare41

simicv, i ja čestitam još jednom sretnim roditeljima!

----------


## mistic

Koliko novih bebica  :Very Happy:  čestitam novim mamicama!!!

----------


## b.a.b.y

Eto nisam ni u snu mislila da ću ovdje pisati ali izgleda su stvarno čuda moguća! 30.4 sam imala transfer i 15dpt beta 1375,5 a jučer 17 dpt beta:2898! Pregled u Vinogradskoj tek 30.5.( ima da poludim do tada). Po mojoj računici trudna sam 5 tjedana!  :Smile:  Jedino što se i MM i ja bojimo veselit. Nikome još nismo rekli jer strah da nešto ne krene po zlu je ogroman. Srce mi lupa non stop i to sto na sat ( onaj neki čudni osjećaj treme.) 
Molim vas recite mi jeste li vi imale česta probadanja čas u jednom jajniku pa u drugom, bolove pri kihanju, neki puta i pri premještanju iz jednog položaja u drugi...
Čestitke svim mamama i trudnicama!  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

> evo imene..kao i *simicv* ,kojoj ovom prilikom čestitam kao i *kordici*..da sam i ja sa petka na subotu rodila prekrasnog dečkića u 36+2 tjednu sa 3300g ....kažu da je pun mjesec napravio svoje i popunio taj dan rodilište..jako smo sretni i mazimo se pazimo nooooooooooon stop))....



*mirna*. a ja ovo tek sada vidim!!Čestitam ti jako, jako!! Sa puno uskličnika!!Uživajjjj, i ti i tata i svi...Plakate, papate, spavate...ili baš i ne spavate :Wink: , ma niš ni bitno, sad kad je vaš sinčić doma. I to veliki sinčić, 3300 sa 36 i malo tjedana...Pravi veliki dečkić. :Kiss:

----------


## Mala Emma

eva 133,tonili hvala curke,sad mi je ipak lakse

----------


## frka

> Eto nisam ni u snu mislila da ću ovdje pisati ali izgleda su stvarno čuda moguća! 30.4 sam imala transfer i 15dpt beta 1375,5 a jučer 17 dpt beta:2898! Pregled u Vinogradskoj tek 30.5.( ima da poludim do tada). Po mojoj računici trudna sam 5 tjedana!  Jedino što se i MM i ja bojimo veselit. Nikome još nismo rekli jer strah da nešto ne krene po zlu je ogroman. Srce mi lupa non stop i to sto na sat ( onaj neki čudni osjećaj treme.) 
> Molim vas recite mi jeste li vi imale česta probadanja čas u jednom jajniku pa u drugom, bolove pri kihanju, neki puta i pri premještanju iz jednog položaja u drugi...
> Čestitke svim mamama i trudnicama!


baby, čestitam!!! a sve ovo nabrojano je NORMALNO! uživajte!

----------


## b.a.b.y

> baby, čestitam!!! a sve ovo nabrojano je NORMALNO! uživajte!


Joj ovo sam trebala čut! Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

Trebam savjet....Već par dana me bole ledja i povremeno su se javljale BH kontrakcije ali zadnja dva dana se pogoršalo (BH kon. nekih 20-ak puta dnevno,možda i više) ,danas me i stomak počeo boliti.Moram napomenuti da sam pomagala sveki oko unuka koji ima nekih 10-ak kg. Nebi da dižem frku i da bez veze zivkam doktora.Dali bi trebala malo usporiti ili da ipak nazovem?

----------


## lasta

Sonja ja bi na tvom mjestu ipak nazvala doktora. Nije panika ali ipak..Ja sa u subotu imala kontrakcije cijeli dan onako stisne se stomak pa malo popusti i tako stalno.Dobro bio je to stvarno tvrd stomak i trajalo je skoro do popodneva.I u ponedjeljak mi pukla plodna voda. Provjeri rađe.Biti ćeš mirnija. Ja sam si bila prebacivala par dana zašto nisam regirala.

----------


## frka

definitivno i uspori i nazovi doktora. ne želim te plašiti i u 90% slučajeva je sve u redu, ali kod mene su na kraju učestale BH (koje su počele u 17tt) u 30tt postale pravi trudovi koji su skratili cerviks i počela sam se otvarati, a nisam osjećala nikakvu razliku između prijašnjih BH kontrakcija i trudova. bolje je provjeriti...

----------


## tonili

Sonja potpisujem cure - uspori, lezi, popij možda koji normabel - čisto da se opuste mišići, i svakako nazovi liječnika.
Ja sam tek ležeći u bolnici shvatila da je bol u križima značila zapravo otvaranje. Neka ti lijepo sve provjeriš i budeš onda mirna.  :Kiss: 
Sad sve 4 u zrak i javi nam se!

----------


## eva133

Mene je strah da ja uopće neću skužiti ni trudove, ni bh kontrakcije. Stalno osluškujem, ali hvala Bogu još ništa. Samo se iskreno nadam da ću znati prepoznati i na vrijeme se javiti doktoru. Ja sam još na utrogestanu, jer je gin. rekla da on smanjuje kontrakcije, tako da ga bez pogovora i dalje koristim.

----------


## Sonja29

Curke hvala vam! Legla sam oko šest,malo je bol u ledjima popustila a sutra ću nazvat dr. pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## tonili

eva133 evo, ja ću ti prenjeti svoje iskustvo koje, nažalost, ne ohrabruje - no može biti primjer za oprez. Dakle, na zadnjem pregledu kod svog doca (cca 32tt) mi je nalaz bio ok, zatvorena, cerviks ok - sve 5, za 10 dana sam išla u Petrovu na pregled kad tamo otvorena 4 prsta do ovoja i glavice, cerviks nestao - hitno hospitalizirana, dobila dex i tokolizu...
U tih 10 dana ja sam kao i do tada doma zaista mirovala, ništa, ali baš ništa nisam radila, čak sam i sjedila minimalno jer mi je doc rekao kako sjedenje radi pritisak na cerviks, a i bilo mi je  fakat teško sjedit...ovaranje nisam osjetila, ili nisam prepoznala. Cure su se bacakale, trbuh poskakivao, cijelo tijelo me boljelo...

Zato nekako mislim da treba što više mirovati i pred kraj se stvarno češće kontrolirati, a ako osjetiš neka ponavljajuća zatezanja bilo trbuha, bilo leđa - pravac doktoru.

----------


## frka

Sonja, još nešto - za kontrakcije svakako pij magnezij, a kod učestalih slobodno možeš popiti i po 2 dnevno. ja sam pila i po 3 šumeće dnevno, ali meni osim tokolize ništa nije pomagalo...

----------


## Charlie

Sonja i ja mislim da je najbolje nazvati doktora i svakako malo smanji tempo, uzimaj magnezij. BH kontrakcije bi se trebale osjetiti samo u trbuhu, a ne prema dolje ili ledjima. Ja sam ih u prvoj trudnoci imala vec od 19.-20. tjedna i to po preko 20 dnevno (kasnije su postal rjedje) ali sam normalno docekala termin. U ovoj trudnoci ih imam isto vec neko vrijeme, prve sam osjetila s oko 18 tt, doktor mi je propisao magnezij a drzi me i dalje na 1 utrogestanu dnevno. Ne moram mirovati zbog toga. 
Sretno na pregledu!

----------


## Kaae

Prvo cestitke svim novim trudnicama, a i novim roditeljima!  :Smile:  

Zelim samo reci da, iako jos nisam pitala zasto (a mogla bih jer me zanima), na svakom pregledu kod nekog novog doktora, ispocetka pitaju je li trudnoca prirodna ili IVF/ICSI/IUI. To tu kod mene, u Americi, cisto da ne ispadne da samo kod nas pitaju, a ne zna se zasto. 

Nisu me pitali nista na nasoj MPO klinici jer su, jel, znali da nas je beba sve iznenadila (taman sam bila pred pocetkom prvog skroz stimuliranog IUI-ja), ali svaki put poslije toga, kod redovnog ginekologa i kod specijalista gdje sam isla na kombinirani, itd. pitali su je li prirodno ili nije i upisivali u kartone (a da nemaju pojma o dijagnozama neplodnosti jer ovdje ne postoje veze medju bolnicama, a jos manje nekakvi kartoni i slicno koji se prenose s pacijentima).

----------


## Mojca

Možda zbog potrebe da se IVF trudnoća "podrži" utrogestanima ili njemu sličnim... obzirom da si u SAD, a tamo se vole tužakat, možda se žele osigurati, pa pitaju redom sve da ne bi došlo do propusta.

----------


## Kaae

Sumnjam, jer progesteron propisuje MPO doktor, a onda i skida s njih prije nego te prebaci redovnom doktoru/babici/kome vec. Mene su drzali na progesteronu, za svaki slucaj, do 9. tjedna, a samo zato sto mi je u tom istom ciklusu (par dana prije nego sam saznala da sam trudna) na 7DPO progesteron bio osrednje jadan. Na dan pozitivne bete je bio onako ok. Do 10. tjedna, najvise 12., vise manje svi su skinuti s njega, osim ako nije rijec o nekom gadnijem problemu.

----------


## Inesz

Sonja29, 
jesi li bolje jutros?  :Smile:

----------


## dagnja

> Mene je strah da ja uopće neću skužiti ni trudove, ni bh kontrakcije. Stalno osluškujem, ali hvala Bogu još ništa. Samo se iskreno nadam da ću znati prepoznati i na vrijeme se javiti doktoru.


I mene muči isti strah i to najviše da se ne počnem prerano otvarati, a da to neću skužiti. Trebalo mi je više tjedana da skužim BH kontrakcije, ali kod mene nisu baš učestale već se više sporadično javljaju s vremena na vrijeme, no i dalje osjetim menstrualnu bol tu i tamo koja se pojačava kada se beba miče. Idem u četvrtak babici pa ću je pitati vezano za to sve i vidjeti što će mi reći.

----------


## Inesz

cure, 
sve će biti u redu. odite malo češće na pregled pred kraj trudnoće i ne morate se bojati.
 :Smile: 
dagnja, lijepo napreduje tvoja trudnoća... sretno do kraja!  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Eva draga...ja sam isto imala strah hoću li prepoznati prave trudove...ja sam došla na ctg i dok mi dr. nije rekao da imam trudove(pokazao ctg) nisam znala...mene je to onak bolkalo al nista strašno...inače imam visok prag tolerancije boli...mene trudovi nisu bas rasturili...sto se mene tiče mogu ići radati svako malo...naprosto sam stvorena za porode...
Prepoznat ces...no sokiriki...još kad krene onaj adrenalin da vidiš svoje malo čudo...prekrasan osjećaj...nista ljepše u životu nisam doživjela nego kad sam vidjela svoju debeljucu ...
Cure sretno svima...samo hrabro  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

Hvala vam cure. Nadam se da ću ih ipak osjetiti i skužiti. Imam ja pritisak dolje, pogotovo poslje sjedenja za kompom. Imala sam ga i prije, a bila sam poslje na pregledu i bila zatvorena. Idem idući tjedan na pregled i nadam se da je još sve na svome mjestu. Pitala sam ginekologicu da li mogu osjetiti otvaranje. Rekla je da ću osjetiti pritisak. Očito treba biti jači pritisak nego onaj koji sam osjetila. Morat ću sad više paziti definitivno, jer kraj je blizu.

----------


## dagnja

> cure, 
> sve će biti u redu. odite malo češće na pregled pred kraj trudnoće i ne morate se bojati.
> 
> dagnja, lijepo napreduje tvoja trudnoća... sretno do kraja!


Hvala Inesz, i ja se nadam da će sve biti dobro do kraja. Ja nemam baš neki izbor oko češćih pregleda, osim ako ima neke indikacije za to. Nemam vaginalnih pregleda (do sada ni jedan) ni uzv-a više (3 sve u svemu do sada), već samo još jedan pregled kod mog dr. i 4 pregleda kod babice. Tješim se da je sve u redu i da tako mora i ostati do kraja i pokušavam ne paničariti, ali me s vremena na vrijeme uhvati malo. :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

> Sonja29, 
> jesi li bolje jutros?


Bolje je...BH su se dosta prorijedile još uvijek bolovi u stomaku i ledjima. Pijem magnezij,apaurin i kretanje samo koliko moram. U ponedjeljak opet na kontrolu pa ćemo vidjeti ostalo.

----------


## tina2701

> Eva draga...ja sam isto imala strah hoću li prepoznati prave trudove...ja sam došla na ctg i dok mi dr. nije rekao da imam trudove(pokazao ctg) nisam znala...mene je to onak bolkalo al nista strašno...inače imam visok prag tolerancije boli...mene trudovi nisu bas rasturili...sto se mene tiče mogu ići radati svako malo...naprosto sam stvorena za porode...
> Prepoznat ces...no sokiriki...)


..ovo je i moja paranoja  :facepalm:  a sutra sam punih 37 tt  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

Cure, mene danas boli trbuh, zapravo kao pms bolovi i boli me u križima. Ništa strašno i neizdrživo, ali osjetim (inače mi je prag boli visok).
Trbuh mi poskakuje cijeli dan, na očigled. Idem tek u srijedu na pregled. Ne znam jel da čekam srijedu ili da idem sutra odmah.

----------


## Inesz

eva, 
misim da je bolje otići čim prije otići doktoru pa da doktor kaže:
sve je u redu :Smile:

----------


## tonili

Eva potpisujem Inesz!
Ipak ste 3u1 i gurate već viskoke tjedne - nek vas malo pogleda  :Kiss:

----------


## sara38

Nisam stigla čestitati novim mamama, pa koristim priliku i od srca čestitam na njihovim smotuljcima  :Heart:  :Heart: !

A ja ću samo javiti da smo jučer bili na pregledu, sve ok, sada smo u 28. tjednu i izgleda da nam kao poklon za 16. godišnjicu braka stiže curica. Jedva čekamo........

----------


## bugaboo

Čestitam novim mamama na predivnim smotuljcima :Zaljubljen:  i svim trudnicama zelim sto bezbrizniju trudnocu i porod :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Inesz

sara38, divne vijesti!  :Smile: 
sretno!

eva, kako si? što kaže doktor?  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

> sara38, divne vijesti! 
> sretno!
> 
> eva, kako si? što kaže doktor?


Nisam ni išla. U ponedjeljak me ništa nije boljelo, a i danas je tako. Sutra sam naručena pa ću vidjeti. Nadam se da će biti ok.

----------


## Tigrica84

Hej cure.Evo da se i ja malo javim.1.6 idem svojoj ginicki na pregled.sad sam u 29+2 a zadnji uzv sam radila u 21tj.Da li mislite da bi mi sad morala napravit uzv?I kad se pocinje ici na preglede u bolnicu?

----------


## eva133

Ja sam tek danas bila kod doktora na pregledu. Sve je u redu. Zatvorena sam još uvijek. Bebe imaju po 1,5 kg i rastu. Definitivno su cure. Hospitalizirat će me u 34.,35. tjednu pa do kraja. To je za mjesec dana. Ajme, bliži se.
*Tigrice* ja nisam do danas bila 6 tjedana na uzv. Mislim da ćeš sada ići. Ne znam od kad se ide u bolnicu na pregled. Ja idem već od 20.tjedna, od kad sam završila u bolnici zbog bubrežnog napadaja.

----------


## crvenkapica77

pozzz  cure  

samo da  napisem  da  sam se ja  u  roku od  3tj (zadnji  pregled  i uzv  bio  savrsen  ) otvorila  7cm  a da to uopce nisam ni osjetila,nista,  ... znaci  ne mora  se osjetiti  otvaranje,ne mora  biti pritiska, ne mora  biti bolova  ,    imala sam  neka  stezanja trbuha  taj zadnji dan i to je to  ....leđa nisu bolila
jako je tesko  razlikovati  kontrakcije i trudove jer nije   svakome isto  


cuvajte se   i sretno  !!

----------


## eva133

Meni je dr. rekla da se otvaranje ne može osjetiti. Jedino se može osjetiti pritisak dolje. Pritisak imam, ali i dalje sam čvrsto zatvorena. Još je rekla da čim osjetim pritisak da legnem na bok i da što manje sjedim. Znam da je teško shvatiti što je i to mi je najgore, ali eto danas sam od nje dobila upute pa mi je malo lakše.

----------


## Tigrica84

*eva* drago mi je da je sve ok.Zaboravih u kojem si ono tjednu?

----------


## medeni

Drage i dragi naši;18.05. u 12 i 30 je stigla naša cura, 3210 gr i 50cm.Kući smo, javimo se kad uhvatim vremena...

----------


## matahari

iskrene čestitke!




> Drage i dragi naši;18.05. u 12 i 30 je stigla naša cura, 3210 gr i 50cm.Kući smo, javimo se kad uhvatim vremena...

----------


## mistic

medeni čestitam!!!

----------


## eva133

> *eva* drago mi je da je sve ok.Zaboravih u kojem si ono tjednu?


Ja sam u 29. tjednu. Samo klikni na link u mom potpisu ispod srca i vidjet ćeš.

----------


## Sonja29

medeni čestitam!!

----------


## Darkica

*medeni*, čestitam!

----------


## Inesz

Medeni,
čestitam na djevojčici. Malena, dobro nam došla. Uživaj u dugom i sretnom životu!  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

medeni, čestitaaaaaam

----------


## pea

Medeni čestitke  :Zaljubljen: 
 Pozz svim mamicama,je sam inace 12 tt,zanima me jeste li vi bojale kosu u trudnoci?
ja izgledam uzasno :Rolling Eyes: plavusa s ogromnim crnim izrastom :Shock: ,citam po internetu i vise nisam pametna,
najprije sam cekala do 12 t a sad kad je doslo do tu,sad me opet strah....
Na svakoj stranici pise drukcije  :cupakosu:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*medeni*. čestitam!

----------


## eva133

> Medeni čestitke 
>  Pozz svim mamicama,je sam inace 12 tt,zanima me jeste li vi bojale kosu u trudnoci?
> ja izgledam uzasnoplavusa s ogromnim crnim izrastom,citam po internetu i vise nisam pametna,
> najprije sam cekala do 12 t a sad kad je doslo do tu,sad me opet strah....
> Na svakoj stranici pise drukcije



Ja sam pitala svoju ginekologicu jel smijem bojati kosu i rekla je da smijem. Prema tome, možeš slobodno.
Medeni čestitam.

----------


## artisan

medeni čestitke i od nas dvije

----------


## mistic

> Medeni čestitke 
>  Pozz svim mamicama,je sam inace 12 tt,zanima me jeste li vi bojale kosu u trudnoci?
> ja izgledam uzasnoplavusa s ogromnim crnim izrastom,citam po internetu i vise nisam pametna,
> najprije sam cekala do 12 t a sad kad je doslo do tu,sad me opet strah....
> Na svakoj stranici pise drukcije


Ja bojam kosu. 
Nije dokazano loše djelovanje farbe na dijete, moguće je jedino da ti farba ne uhvati kako treba. Mislim da je kod blajhanja problematičniji ishod što se boje tiče (čula sam da može ispasti zeleno, ali u to nisam sigurna), a ove druge boje, smeđe, crvene i dr. mogu ispasti manje intenzivne. 
Farbam se u smeđe i boja mi je je sasvim ok.

----------


## Tigrica84

*medeni*Cestitamo i mi

----------


## Mery13

medeni čestitamo

Evo konačno da i ja javim svoje radosne vijesti danas vidjeli otkucaj srca...veliki smo 4mm...7tt...presretni smo...ljubim vas sveeeee

----------


## kiarad

> medeni čestitamo
> 
> Evo konačno da i ja javim svoje radosne vijesti danas vidjeli otkucaj srca...veliki smo 4mm...7tt...presretni smo...ljubim vas sveeeee


ma bravo!

----------


## dagnja

> medeni čestitamo
> 
> Evo konačno da i ja javim svoje radosne vijesti danas vidjeli otkucaj srca...veliki smo 4mm...7tt...presretni smo...ljubim vas sveeeee


Medeni čestitke i od mene! Mery super za srčeko, samo nastavite tako do kraja! Mi smo jučer bili na pregledu kod babice, sve je i dalje školski, cura je procijenjena na 1200 g i leži glavom prema dolje. Još 11 tjedana do termina! :Very Happy:

----------


## dorina199

Medeni čestitke!!!!
Ja brojim danas 12+5 pa me zanima da li ste imale smeđasti iscjedak nakom prestanka uzimanja utrogestana?

----------


## Tigrica84

vidim da ns tu ima dosta koje smo u istom tjednu trudnoce.Bas super :Laughing:

----------


## eva133

> Medeni čestitke!!!!
> Ja brojim danas 12+5 pa me zanima da li ste imale smeđasti iscjedak nakom prestanka uzimanja utrogestana?


A da ih ipak nastaviš stavljati. Ja sam u 29.tjednu i još uvijek ih stavljam. Kažu da smanjuju kontrakcije, a vjerojatno ne bi imala ni smeđi iscjedak. Bolje provjeri kod ginekologa.

----------


## Lua

*Meden*i čestitke na curici  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .

Što se tiče farbanja kose u trudnoći-ja sam radila (plave) pramenove i ispali su kao i uvijek.

*Sara38* ajme curica... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

Lua, još malo.... :Zaljubljen:  i Sela nam je na još malo :Zaljubljen:

----------


## simicv

Čestitke medenoj!

Čitam vaše strahove oko otvaranja i kao da vidim sebe pred mjesec dana. Meni je nakon neuspjele serklaže otvaranje bio bauk i paranoja.
Na kraju sam rodila zatvorena, bez trudova, ali je u noći punoga mjeseca pukao vodenjak i završila sam u sali u gluho doba noći. Kao u Sumrak sagi su mi klinci navalili. Imam i Edwarda i Bellu, baš su na tu foru!

Sela navijamo!

----------


## aslan

> Čestitke medenoj!
> 
> Čitam vaše strahove oko otvaranja i kao da vidim sebe pred mjesec dana. Meni je nakon neuspjele serklaže otvaranje bio bauk i paranoja.
> Na kraju sam rodila zatvorena, bez trudova, ali je u noći punoga mjeseca pukao vodenjak i završila sam u sali u gluho doba noći. Kao u Sumrak sagi su mi klinci navalili. Imam i Edwarda i Bellu, baš su na tu foru!
> 
> Sela navijamo!


evo da se i ja javim, jedna sam od tih sa strahovima od otvaranja, od 28.og tjedna lezim nepomicno na kaucu  :Smile:  i svaki tjedan kad mi je pregled premirem od straha sta ce dr reci ali evo guram lagano pa sam izgurala puna 33.tjedna i nadam se jos bar tri tjedna da ce se bebac strpit... zadnji put kad mi je dr rekla da unutarnje usce varira os slova T do slova V ( zavisno o gurakanju bebe ) rasplakala sam se ko kisna godina... ali uz podrsku ovog foruma i cura koje prolaze raznorazne strahove ali sve ipak bude dobro na kraju, i ja se nadam najboljem i sve lakse podnosim!

----------


## Sela

*Mare* krasna ti je stranica,svaka cast na trudu!
Djevojcica i rosni pupoljak zvan Sela ulazi u 39.tjedan svog blazenog stanja.Naznaka da ce  mladic pozeljeti iz buse i ima i nema.
Zadnja dva dana sam aktivnija(pustena iz bolnice na  popodneva kod kuce preko sub i ned) nego inace pa imam ceste BH kontrakcije,bole i ledja,
ali sve to prodje i ne prepoznajem pocetak trudova.
Sljedeci tjedan ocekujem rasplet dogadjaja.
Zadovoljna sam svime,svojom trudnocom,tijelom,bebanom..Nema ni jedne stavke na koju bih se pozalila.Sad samo da docekamo taj finale i krunu 
svega pa da se okrene nova stranica u nasim zivotima i krenemo u troje u jos bolji zivot.
Cesttike svim novim mamicama,ali moram izdvojiti praske kojima od srca zelim vagone srece sa svojim najljubljenijima.

----------


## simicv

Nećete se otvoriti curke ako ne bude jačih naprezanja a najopasnije je nošenje tereta. Niti sjedenje, niti gibanje toliko ne utječe na otvaranje kao što utječe podizanje određene kilaže. To znam po stanju nakon carskog reza. Krv lagano curka, ali kada sam jučer podigla kofer, jurnulo je kao ludo.

Inače mene je neonatolog utješio da je sve nakon 32tt veliki uspjeh i da smo "na konju". 37tt je idealno, no sve nakon 28tt ne spada u rizično. Moje su bebe bile u inkubatoru, no brzo su se oporavile, i sada se prilagođavamo jedni drugima. Uskoro će doma iako im još ni nije termin. Premda je moja opičena doktorica i sama priznala da ga je krivo izračunala.

Držite mi se mačke, hrabro, pogotovo Sela.

----------


## frka

simicv, ne možeš suditi samo po svom primjeru - itekako se može otvoriti i bez naprezanja! a stanje nakon CR i trudnoća nisu jedno te isto - u rizičnoj trudnoći kojoj prijeti prijevremeni porod svakako treba izbjegavati sjedenje jer je tada pritisak na cerviks najveći.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da malci čim prije stignu kući pa da napokon uživate u četvero!
Sela ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prekrasan porod i potom uživanciju!
čestitke novim roditeljima!

----------


## Sonja29

Sela još malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## simicv

Frka ja sam tri mjeseca ležala i već sam dekubituse dobila po leđima. Nemoj plašiti ljude, jer nije lako organizirati život uz ležanje. Koliko god ukućani imali razumijevanja, uvijek je ležanje problem. Kladim se da većina cura mora "obavljati nužne kućanske poslove" iako im je ležanje naređeno.
Jedinstveni medicinski stav o prijevremenom porodu ne postoji.
Ako postoji rizik od otvaranja propisuju se lijekovi ili se osoba hospitalizira. Ako je došlo do infekcije, treba na vrijeme reagirati. Ne čekati sutra, pa možda grčevi, curkanje sukrvice itd. prestane.
Na hitnu se odlazi isti tren i nose stvari za bolnicu. Za svaki slučaj.
A invalida raditi iz sebe zbog paranoje i tuđih iskustava nema smisla.
Svaka je trudnoća specifična.Treba slijediti instinkte. Oni su nepogrešivi, a u trudnoći ne vjerujem da je bilo tko podlegao tuđim uvjeravanjima suprotno svom nagonu i "unutarnjem glasu".

A što se klinaca tiče, ja sam van sebe od straha zbog njihova otpuštanja. Neka budu što snažniji i otporniji prije dolaska doma. Nije tolika gužva, pa su i krevetići i inkubatori slobodni, inače moji prvi izlaze. A tako su nježni, kao pahuljice. Strah me jače primiti ih u ruke!

----------


## eva133

Ja sam za sada zatvorena, ali sam dobila uputu od dr. da što manje sjedim, a što više ležim, jer kako frka kaže, stvara se pritisak dolje.
Problem je što ja ne mogu ležati, ali to je već druga priča.

----------


## mimi81

Sela baš mi je drago....sretno!

----------


## Mojca

Sela  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~ da bude lako.

----------


## pretorija

Cestitke svim novim mamama.
svako toliko navratim da vidim jel nam jos Sela 2 in 1 i pozelim joj lak porod,

----------


## Inesz

*simicv*,
sretno tvojoj dječici!  :Smile: 
kolika im je masa? ma, nećeš se bojati primiti svoje pahuljice...
moja pahuljica ima već blizu 6 kg  :Smile: )

----------


## alma_itd

Cestitke svim novim mamama,a trudnicama zelim urednu trudnocu do kraja i sto ljepsi porod :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

alma,
divnog li dečka!  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> alma,
> divnog li dečka!


X!

----------


## lasta

> alma,
> divnog li dečka!


i ja kradem

----------


## Inesz

lasta,
daj malo da se divimo i tvojoj maloj curici!

 :Smile:

----------


## prag

ne stignem na forum pa sam u zaostatku s novostima..
medeni, simicv čestitam od srca! 
Sela držim fige za lagan i brz porod i da što prije zagrliš svog malenog!
svim novim trudnicama puno sreće!
MAre ostaje Mare, dobra vila i moram reći po ne znam koji put SVAKA ČAST DOBRA VILO! dat će Bog pa ćete nam i ti i OKNP  postati majčice kad tad! Bog sve vidi, tu tvoju nesebičnost i dobrotu će kad tad nagraditi! 

veliki pozdrav svima!

----------


## alma_itd

Hvala :Zaljubljen:

----------


## frka

oprosti, simicv - nije mi namjera prepucavati se s tobom sad kad bi trebala uživati u svojoj dječici i dobivati samo čestitke, ali jednostavno moram reagirati na tvoje "savjete" upravo radi onih koji će se naći u istom sosu.




> Frka ja sam tri mjeseca ležala i već sam dekubituse dobila po leđima. Nemoj plašiti ljude, jer nije lako organizirati život uz ležanje. Koliko god ukućani imali razumijevanja, uvijek je ležanje problem.Kladim se da većina cura mora "obavljati nužne kućanske poslove" iako im je ležanje naređeno.


jako dobro znam što znači preležati trudnoću jer sam strogo mirovala preko 4mjeseca (bez dekubitusa) od čega više od 2 u bolnici i za to sam vrijeme gutala i čitala sve moguće informacije o komplikacijama u trudnoći, a i savjetovala se s prekonekoliko liječnika tako da ne pričam u prazno. sačuvaj me Bože da bih ikoga nečime plašila - samo iznosim činjenice, a činjenica je da sjedenje itekako utječe na slab cerviks i da je otvaranje bez naprezanja itekako moguće.
Ne kužim što si ovime htjela reći? Da je ok zanemariti liječničku preporuku koja se direktno tiče života vlastitog djeteta „jer nije lako organizirati život uz ležanje“? Da nije strašno ne pridržavati se liječnički propisanog strogog mirovanja jer nema tko obrisati prašinu i popeglati veš? Ne vjerujem da si tako mislila niti da bi ikoga tako savjetovala jer bi to bilo krajnje neozbiljno. Zna se što je strogo mirovanje u trudnoći (šetnja samo do wc-a ako imaš sreće i zabrana sjedenja) i koje su indikacije za njega. Nema tu „nešto *moram*“ - ne smiješ i točka!




> A invalida raditi iz sebe zbog paranoje i tuđih iskustava nema smisla.
> Svaka je trudnoća specifična.Treba slijediti instinkte. Oni su nepogrešivi, a u trudnoći ne vjerujem da je bilo tko podlegao tuđim uvjeravanjima suprotno svom nagonu i "unutarnjem glasu.



Ne znam kakve veze ima ovo pravljenje invalida od sebe s temom – naravno da se zdrave trudnice bez komplikacija u trudnoći trebaju ponašati normalno i maksimalno se kretati koliko im to tijelo dopušta. Nadam se da je jasno da ja ovdje pričam o komplikacijama u trudnoći i prijetnji prijevremenog poroda.
A ovo o nepogrešivim instinktima... Bojim se da to ne drži vodu jer bi se u protivnom mnogo stvari uspjelo spriječiti... meni nikakav instinkt nije signalizirao da su se kontrakcije nakon 2 mjeseca dizanja samo do wc-a pretvorile u trudove koji su utjecali na cerviks... mojoj cimerici instinkt nije govorio da se nakon 3 mjeseca strogog mirovanja bez ijednog jedinog truda otvorila 9 cm!




> Nećete se otvoriti curke ako ne bude jačih naprezanja a najopasnije je nošenje tereta. Niti sjedenje, niti gibanje toliko ne utječe na otvaranje kao što utječe podizanje određene kilaže. To znam po stanju nakon carskog reza.



Ja sam reagirala na ovaj komentar da nekome s preuranjenim trudovima, skraćenim cerviksom, otvorenošću i sličnim komplikacijama u trudnoći ne bi palo na pamet sjediti i kretati se više od nužnog jer sjedenje stvara pritisak na cerviks, a otvoriti se može i uz strogo mirovanje. 

Tako da, cure, imate li bilo kakvu sumnju ili strah, zbog vlastitog mira i svake sigurnosti, odite na pregled...

alma, malac je krasan  :Zaljubljen: 
simicv, klinci će za čas biti mrcine i nećeš moći vjerovati da su bili ovakve male krhke bubice - vrijeme prolazi nemilosrdno brzo... uživajte u tim malecnim smotuljcima  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

alma, ja ću pohvalit bebolinca, al bome i fotografa, predivna slika...
prag, draga, pošalji i ti sličicu
Selaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Bab

Drage moje,

imam ekskluzivnu čast javiti Vam da je danas u 09:40 naša draga Sela rodila svog duuuuuugooooo čekanog sinčića.

I mama i beba su dobro i oporavljaju se od poroda.

Mama će sama javiti detalje koje bude htjela kad nam se opet pridruži.

Želim dobrodošlicu malom dječaku koji je razveselio svoje roditelje najviše na svijetu  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

Čestitke draga Sela a dečkiću sve najbolje u životu,samo sreća i radost

----------


## kiki30

prekrasno!! Sela ,iskrene čestitke!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## sara38

*Sela* iskrene čestitke i velika dobrodošlica tvom malom princu!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Inesz

Sela, čestitam!
Dobro nam došao mali dječače, neka te prati svako dobro!
 :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

lasta,
vidim tvoj novi avatar! Preslatka je! Neka je prati sva sreća i ljubav ovog svijeta!

----------


## mare41

Sela, draga, i ja jedva dočekala :Smile: , četitam vam svima i šaljem puse!

----------


## modesty4

Sela od srca čestitam! Veeeliki poljubac dečkiću!

----------


## Sonja29

Sela draga čestitam!!!

----------


## frka

Sela, čestitam na sinčiću!!!  :Heart:

----------


## lasta

Inesz  :Shy kiss:

----------


## eva133

Sela čestitam od srca.

----------


## mistic

Sela čestitam!

----------


## dagnja

Čestitke od  :Heart:  i od mene!

----------


## Sezen

Sela čestitam!!!

----------


## Mery13

Sela čestitam!

----------


## pretorija

Draga Sela cestitke od  :Heart:  Dobro nam dosao mali djecace :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## tikki

Draga Sela, još jednom i ovdje čestitam  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sali

Sela čestitam !!!!  :Klap:

----------


## đurđa76

i mi se pridružujemo čestitkama!!!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

Sela, čestitam!

----------


## luci07

Čestitam, Sela!  :Smile:

----------


## Lua

*Sela* iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!

----------


## b.a.b.y

Eto samo da vas obavijestim da sam u 7 tjednu trudnoće i to sa trojkama. E tek sad umirem od straha, sretna jesam no strah od tako rizične trudnoće je ogroman. Dugo sam ovo čekala i nisam mislila da ću umjesto oduševljenja osjećati grozni strah. Doktori su sretni što su se sve tri mrvice primile no onda su me posjeli i počeli pričati o riziku trudnoće sa trojkama. Eto malo sam vam se požalila/pohvalila i želim vam svima sretnu trudnoću.  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

ajme,trojkice..  :Very Happy:    draga, sretno do kraja!!!!

----------


## mistic

b.a.b.y čestitam  :Very Happy:  
Pokušaj se opustiti, kad prođe neko vrijeme i taj strah će splasnuti. Ne mogu reči da će proći skroz jer uvijek postoji jedna doza straha, i kod mene koja nosim jedno dijete, a kamo neće i kod tebe. 
Želim ti urednu i mirnu trudnoću i da za 30-tak tjedana grliš svoje tri preslatke bebice  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## žužy

> Eto samo da vas obavijestim da sam u 7 tjednu trudnoće i to sa trojkama. E tek sad umirem od straha, sretna jesam no strah od tako rizične trudnoće je ogroman. Dugo sam ovo čekala i nisam mislila da ću umjesto oduševljenja osjećati grozni strah. Doktori su sretni što su se sve tri mrvice primile no onda su me posjeli i počeli pričati o riziku trudnoće sa trojkama. Eto malo sam vam se požalila/pohvalila i želim vam svima sretnu trudnoću.


baby čestitam i  :Kiss:  za sva tri srčeka!

----------


## aslan

b.a.b.y. cestitam bas si nam svima uljepsala dan! vjerujem da te malo i strah ali bit ce sve ok i jos malo i ti si majka troje djece i to odjednom  :Smile:  zelim ti sve najbolje i opusti se i uzivaj u svojoj sreci i blagoslovu!

----------


## eva133

*b.a.b.y.* čestitam i želim ti puno sreće narednih mjeseci i da izdržiš što duže.

----------


## andream

baby, neka bude sve u najboljem redu, imali smo sada nedavno i sretno porođenu trudnicu trojkica, kordicu. sretno!

----------


## king

baby čestitam!!!
strah je normalan...kod mene je bio jako izražen. evo nas sada u 31 tj. i znaj da i ti to možeš. Teško je, ali ne toliko koliko ti sada misliš. najbitnije je da miruješ.
puno sreće ...izdržat ćemo dugo!!!

----------


## eva133

*king* pozdrav.
Vrijeme prolazi, još samo malo. Želim ti da izdržiš što duže.

----------


## artisan

sela čestitam!
b.a.b.y. sretno!

----------


## Sonja29

*b.a.b.y.* sretno i da sve prodje kako treba!
king još malo :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Lua, sad si nam ti na redu? sretno, draga!!!!!!

----------


## b.a.b.y

Hvala svima, strah je i dalje ogroman no uz vašu pozitivu je podnošljiv. Najrađe bi bila 24 sata na ovom forumu da mi se svaki put kad vidim ekran ne povraća!  :Smile: 
King držim ti fige da sve prođe u redu. Nekako je lakše kad vidim uspješnu trudnoću sa trojkama!

Sretno svima.....

----------


## Tigrica84

Hej curke.Evo da i ja prijavim svoj status. :Laughing: Bila danas kod svoje ginicke na uzv(napokon :Shock: )nakon 9tj.Sad sa 30+4.Zamalo da mi nije ga napravila jer je nekaj pomjesala :Laughing: .Al uglavnom.Bebica je vec okrenuta na glavicu tezak 1650gr da DECKO je.Ko bi reko da cu do danas cekati za to saznanje. :Embarassed: 
Tako sam sretna.
Lijepi pozdrav svima :Smile:

----------


## Tigrica84

*sela*Od srca ti cestitamo.

----------


## eva133

[QUOTE=b.a.b.y;2155475]Hvala svima, strah je i dalje ogroman no uz vašu pozitivu je podnošljiv. Najrađe bi bila 24 sata na ovom forumu da mi se svaki put kad vidim ekran ne povraća!  :Smile: 


Ja sam na početku trudnoće također izbjegavala forum jer mi se povraćalo čim bi otvorila rodu i pročitala bilo šta o trudnoći. Brzo će to proći.

----------


## medeni

*Sela*, čestitke od srca!

----------


## milivoj73

Sela i tm čestitamo  :Smile: 
malom dječaku želimo svu sreću na svijetu...

----------


## Tigrica84

jel zna netko da li se moze iz one 3 vrijednosti sto pisu ginici u trudnicku kjizicu da li se iz toga moze vidjeti duzina jer jucer sam bila sva smusena i sretna dok mi je ginicka govorila lijepe vjesti pa sam zaboravila pitati koliko je duga bebe.
Hvala unaprijed

----------


## Sumskovoce

Sela čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## kockica1

Od srca cestitam svim novim mamama i tatama, a bebicama zelimo sto ljepse odrastanje.    Takoder novim trudnicama zelimo brzu i uspjesnu trudnocu!!!!           

Evo nas dugo nije bilo, al pratimo vas ponekad, stigli smo do 35 tt i za sad sve uredu,malo  je cerviks omeksan,pa si vise odmaram( trebat ce mi).

----------


## Lua

> Lua, sad si nam ti na redu? sretno, draga!!!!!!


Jesam....evo službeni termin je 13.06.....za sad sve mirno,frajeru se ne žuri....hvala draga Mare....

----------


## ježić

*Sela*, draga, čestitam ti od srca, a tvojem sinčiću želim veliku dobrodošlicu! :Heart: 

Ujedno čestitam i svim ostalim odnedavno mamicama, a i trudnicama koje su se priključile ovoj temi.

Moram priznati da sam ja ovdje uglavnom čitala, ali mjesecima nisam ništa pisala. Jedan vrlo jednostavan razlog za to je da se zbilja nisam imala na što požaliti. Nije da se hvalim, ali mislim da ovakvu trudnoću može svatko samo poželjeti. Iako smo zadnja dva tjedna morali malo usporiti i više odmarati, evo danas točno 37 tjedana i sve je ok. Nadam se da će tako biti do samog kraja. Malo se bojim samog finiša, ali s druge strane jedva čekam upoznati svoga sina.

----------


## mimi81

Sela čestitke tebi i tvom mužu....uživajte u bebi!

----------


## Inesz

> [B]Moram priznati da sam ja ovdje uglavnom čitala, ali mjesecima nisam ništa pisala. Jedan vrlo jednostavan razlog za to je da se zbilja nisam imala na što požaliti. Nije da se hvalim, ali mislim da ovakvu trudnoću može svatko samo poželjeti. Iako smo zadnja dva tjedna morali malo usporiti i više odmarati, evo danas točno 37 tjedana i sve je ok. Nadam se da će tako biti do samog kraja. Malo se bojim samog finiša, ali s druge strane jedva čekam upoznati svoga sina.


Ježiću,
 :Smile: 
ne boj se ništa.  Možeš ti to! Sve će biti u redu! Opusti se i raduj danu kad ćeš roditi.
Mirna i zdrava trudnoća završit će sretnim rođenjem sinčića.
 :Smile: 
Jedva čekamo tu sretnu vijest.

----------


## mare41

drage moje Lua i ježić, jedva čekam kad ćete nam javit sretne vijesti!

----------


## mirna26

drage curke koje su rodile..čestitam vam svima od srca sa malim zakašnjenjem...mi smo već dost vejiki ..volimo puno papati i rastemo brzo hvala bogu...mali smo debeji :Smile: ..veliki pozdrav svima još jednom od mene i mog debejuce :Wink: ...želim svima sreću u trudnoćama i nadolazećim trudnoćama...čuvajte mi se curke....
ps.vrijeme tako brzo leti..tko bi rekao da sam do jučer se pikala u trbuh za stimulaciju..jednostavno mi je brzo sve prošlo iako  je zapravo dugo i rasteglo se na par godina.....nemam taj osjećaj...što strpljenje radi čovjeku..navikne se na sve....zato curke glave gore sve koje još nisu dobile svoje štruce....uspjet ćete..samo strpljenja strpljenja i upornosti...i glava gore....puse svima

----------


## žužy

> drage curke koje su rodile..čestitam vam svima od srca sa malim zakašnjenjem...mi smo već dost vejiki ..volimo puno papati i rastemo brzo hvala bogu...mali smo debeji..veliki pozdrav svima još jednom od mene i mog debejuce...želim svima sreću u trudnoćama i nadolazećim trudnoćama...čuvajte mi se curke....
> ps.vrijeme tako brzo leti..tko bi rekao da sam do jučer se pikala u trbuh za stimulaciju..jednostavno mi je brzo sve prošlo iako  je zapravo dugo i rasteglo se na par godina.....nemam taj osjećaj...što strpljenje radi čovjeku..navikne se na sve....zato curke glave gore sve koje još nisu dobile svoje štruce....uspjet ćete..samo strpljenja strpljenja i upornosti...i glava gore....puse svima


 :Love:

----------


## Tigrica84

*mirna26*Pravo zboriš :Smile:

----------


## mistic

Curke da vas pitam...jel' imala koja od vas pritisak dolje, na ušće? Ja već par dana ne mogu stajati jer čim sam u vertikali odmah taj osjećaj, sve me nešto vuče prema dole, kao da će beba svaki čas izaći  :Shock: 
Cijeli dan ležim i nije problem, ako treba do kraja, ali da baš ne mogu hodati  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aslan

> Curke da vas pitam...jel' imala koja od vas pritisak dolje, na ušće? Ja već par dana ne mogu stajati jer čim sam u vertikali odmah taj osjećaj, sve me nešto vuče prema dole, kao da će beba svaki čas izaći 
> Cijeli dan ležim i nije problem, ako treba do kraja, ali da baš ne mogu hodati


Identicno se i ja osjecam evo od prekjucer mi taj pritisak bas na usce dok se dignem iako pretezno lezim i to na lijevom boku, i isto imam osjecaj kao da ce beba izaci svaki put kad sam u vertikali  :Smile:  inace nemam nikakve grceve ili nesto samo taj cudan osjecaj, ponekad kao da me beba skaklje rukicama po samom uscu... preplasim se da se nisam mozda otvorila jer inace sam na strogom mirovanju zbog skracenog i smeksanog cerviksa ali prije 7 dana sam bila na kontroli i nisam bila otvorena. cijeli dan se mislim dali da odem kod dr sutra?

----------


## aslan

u kojem si ti Mistic tjednu trudnoce? ja sam u 35.tom

----------


## mistic

Ja sam u 27. tt i imam guslat barem još 10 tjedana.
Ti si pred kraj, ali ako te brine bolje da odeš do dr. barem češ bit na miru.
Stvarno imamo isti osjećaj, onaj opis kao da te škaklja ručicama po ušću je točno to, samo što je meni beba na zadak, tako da su meni nožice u pitanju...stalno mi sklače po preponama....a dr. mi je rekao da uopće nije nisko, tako da ne znam, možda se to nekako prenosi, reflektira...i što je najvažnije, zatvorena sam....ali nije mi svejedno...

----------


## aslan

> Ja sam u 27. tt i imam guslat barem još 10 tjedana.
> Ti si pred kraj, ali ako te brine bolje da odeš do dr. barem češ bit na miru.
> Stvarno imamo isti osjećaj, onaj opis kao da te škaklja ručicama po ušću je točno to, samo što je meni beba na zadak, tako da su meni nožice u pitanju...stalno mi sklače po preponama....a dr. mi je rekao da uopće nije nisko, tako da ne znam, možda se to nekako prenosi, reflektira...i što je najvažnije, zatvorena sam....ali nije mi svejedno...


u ponedjaljak idem kod dr a ako mi se preko vikenda nesto pogorsa otici cu u bolnicu na pregled, joj nadam se da je to samo takav reflektirajuci osjecaj... javim sta mi je dr rekao. a do tad u horizontalu  :Smile:

----------


## mistic

aslan držim  :fige:  da sve bude ok, samo polako i bez naprezanja.

Meni danas još jedan grozan dan. Bili smo s malom kod dr. i ispada da ima "petu zaraznu bolest", uzročnik je parvo virus B19. Tek danas sam čula za to i malo googlala i nikako mi se ne sviđa šta sam pročitala. Nema lijeka i za djecu nije opasna, ali za trudnice je. Sada sam sva u  :scared:  
Bila sam do infektivne klinike (na preporuku epidemiologa i infektologa) i tamo me dr. maltene ismijao. Kaže da meni nije ništa, a i da je, šta bi bilo, ne mogu pobaciti jedino roditi  :Shock:  koja utjeha  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Sad sam na sto čuda, malu sam poslala kod none i molim boga da se nisam zarazila.
Imate li vi iskustva s tim?

----------


## Jesen82

> Identicno se i ja osjecam evo od prekjucer mi taj pritisak bas na usce dok se dignem iako pretezno lezim i to na lijevom boku, i isto imam osjecaj kao da ce beba izaci svaki put kad sam u vertikali  inace nemam nikakve grceve ili nesto samo taj cudan osjecaj, ponekad kao da me beba skaklje rukicama po samom uscu... preplasim se da se nisam mozda otvorila jer inace sam na strogom mirovanju zbog skracenog i smeksanog cerviksa ali prije 7 dana sam bila na kontroli i nisam bila otvorena. cijeli dan se mislim dali da odem kod dr sutra?


aslan :Heart:  već 35-ti tjedan!

samo miruj...držim fige da čim dulje izdržite u komadu!

----------


## aslan

evo ja danas ipak otisla na hitnu jer sam primjetila par kapljica krvi na toalet papiru sva izvan sebe sam bila, dok sam dosla na hitnu nigdje nista, napravili sve- ctg, pregled... sve ok, nisam ni otvorena ni nista, beba super a otkud krv ne znaju ni oni jer niti sam imala odnos niti ista... poslali me kuci kazu vjerovatno neka zilica pukla, jel se nekom dogodilo nesto slicno?

----------


## sanja001

Pozdrav cure!
Prikljucujem se vasem forumu. Za pocetak cestitke svim mamama a buducim mamama zeli sto ljepsu trudnocu!
Imam jedno pitanjce, do kojeg tjedna ste koristile utrogestane?
Ja sam sad u 10tt. Doktorica je rekla postepeni prestanak (pocela smanjivati prije cca 10 dana) a mene nekako strah stati s njima  :Smile:

----------


## mistic

Sanja dobrodošla i čestitam na trudnoći!
Utrogestani se uglavnom koriste do 12. tt, nekad i duže ovisi šta dr. preporuči. Ja sam pila duphaston i to do negdje 18. tt. 
Znam taj osjećaj da ti je teško prestati jer osjećaš neku sigurnost, ali ne brini, sve će biti ok, samo slušaj svoju dr.  :Smile:

----------


## pea

ja sam prestala sa 13+4 s utrićima,i mene je bilo strah

----------


## eva133

Ja sam 31+5 i još uvijek ih koristim. Stavljam samo ujutro i navečer, jer nemam živaca još preko dana stavljati. Dr. je rekla da utrići smanjuju kontrakcije i sigurno je tako jer ih ja nemam.

----------


## sara38

Sanja001 dobro došla. Ja sam u 15. tjednu prestala sa utrogestanima.......

----------


## sanja001

Cure, hvala na odgovorima.
Meni je jucer trebao biti zadnji ali sam danas stavila "za svaki slucaj".
Vjerujem da cu tako jos par dana. Mada je dr. naglasila neka me ne bude strah prestati koristiti jer je sve OK. Navodno da je samo bitno da prestanem postepeno, sto jesam, zadnja 2 tjedna sam postepeno smanjivala. Al strah je vrag  :Smile:

----------


## Makica

b.a.b.y. da te ohrabrim, kada sam trebala roditi, samnom u sobi je bila cura koja je nosila trojke, svi zivi i zdravi! zelim ti puuuno srece!

----------


## Sonja29

Šta nam je sa Lua i ježić?

----------


## Bab

Hej curke,

ježić-i su u bolnici i čekaju termin.
Sve je OK ali iz predostrožnosti.
Danas sam ju vidla, slatka je, okrugla i ima veeeeejikkkku bušu :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

pusa curke svima na ovom pdf-u...nadam se da ću i ja jednom ponovo ovdje doći  :Sad:

----------


## Lua

Drage moje,

nemam puno vremena,ali moram podijeliti s vama da sam 07.06. u 21:55 rodila prekrasnog dečkića teškog 4 350 g i dug 51 cm. Presretni smo  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen: 

Puno pozzdrava od nas....

----------


## andream

Lua, čestitam, dečko je pravi momak  :Smile:  Uživajte u svakom trenutku...

----------


## Sonja29

ježić još malo i siže i tvoja  :Heart: 
Lua draga čestitam tebi i TM-u a "velikom" dečku dobrodošlica :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mistic

Lua čestitam!!!

----------


## eva133

*Lua* čestitam na bebici.

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Lua*, čestitam!

----------


## innu

*Lua*, čestitam!  :Heart:

----------


## vita22

*Lua* čestitke .... :Heart:

----------


## sanja001

Lua od srca cestitam tebi i TM na lijepom velikom djecacicu!

----------


## dagnja

Lua, čestitke i od nas na velikom dečku! :Very Happy:  Uživajte sada!

----------


## Destiny child

Lua čestitam na vejikom dečku!

----------


## Mery13

Lua čestitam!!!!!

----------


## mirna26

Lua čestitam...uživajte u mališanu ti i tm

----------


## Tigrica84

lua i ja se pridruzujem čestitkama :Heart:

----------


## KLARA31

čestitke svim mamicama sad da vas ne nabrajam  :Smile:

----------


## Darkica

> Drage moje,
> 
> nemam puno vremena,ali moram podijeliti s vama da sam 07.06. u 21:55 rodila prekrasnog dečkića teškog 4 350 g i dug 51 cm. Presretni smo   
> 
> Puno pozzdrava od nas....


Draga, čestitam ti od srca, a velikom dečku želim toplu dobrodošlicu!

----------


## Darkica

*Inesz*, kako je tvoj lijepi dečko?

----------


## aslan

cestitke novim mamama! evo i mi ispracamo 36-ti tjedan lagano, nadam se da cemo izdrzati jos ja i ovaj moj cerviks  :štrika:  :štrika: pa da nam mrvica jos malo naraste u trbuhu a onda moze van  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## artisan

Cestitke novim mamicama!!! :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> Drage moje,
> 
> nemam puno vremena,ali moram podijeliti s vama da sam 07.06. u 21:55 rodila prekrasnog dečkića teškog 4 350 g i dug 51 cm. Presretni smo   
> 
> Puno pozzdrava od nas....


došla sam tu da pitam za vas, i nađem objavu....čestitam vam draga od srca! uživajte!

----------


## Sela

Lua,
srdačne čestitke i dobrodošlica velikom dječaku.

Ukrala sam trenutak da se javim i da zahvalim svim suborkama na čestitkama koje smo primili na forumu.
Mi smo dobro,rastemo i debljamo se,uz to što nas muče grčevi i ostale slatke brigice,ali se veselimo svakom novom budjenju ma u koje vrijeme bilo.
Svima želim istu sreću.
Puse

----------


## mirjana s

drage trudnice ,često vas čitam imam jedno pitance
 dali je koja od vas dobila papir na koji zapisuje micanje bebe poslije jela?budući da sam sada u 34tj
dali znate zbog čega to treba pratiti?

----------


## alma_itd

*Sela* i *Lua* cestitke na bebicama :mama:  Uzivajte u svakom trenutku,vrijeme tako brzo prolazi

----------


## Mojca

> *Sela* i *Lua* cestitke na bebicama Uzivajte u svakom trenutku,vrijeme tako brzo prolazi


Čestitke i od nas!  :Heart:

----------


## Sezen

čestitke novim mamama!!!

mi smo u 36.tjednu,za sada zatvorena,preksutra idemo na more i jedava čekamo!

jutros me u Konzumu par puta sfrkalo,ali baš onako jako,nakon toga ništa.pripisujem to lažnjacima,a opet...?
a i mlijeko počelo ići van :Smile: ...uglavnom veselo!

----------


## kockica1

Evo i nas u 37 tt. Bili na prg

----------


## kockica1

Evo i nad u 37 tt. Danas bili na pregledu i kaze dr. da imam manjak plodne vode. Da nije strasno, a moram svaka 3 dana na ctg..  Inace skroz zatvorena.... trebam li imat straha

----------


## aslan

> Evo i nad u 37 tt. Danas bili na pregledu i kaze dr. da imam manjak plodne vode. Da nije strasno, a moram svaka 3 dana na ctg..  Inace skroz zatvorena.... trebam li imat straha


kockica1 ne brini znam dosta trudnica koje su imale manjak plodne vode pri kraju trudnoce i sve bude ok, a i svaka tri dana ces na ctg pa si pod kontrolom ne brini! kad ti je termin? mi evo danas punih 36tt i ulazimo u 37tt, ja jos u lezecem polozaju na lijevom boku  :štrika:  dr rekla do punih 37 tjedana strogo mirovanje pa se strogo i pridrzavam  :Naklon:

----------


## Maybe baby

Imam jedno pitanje, da li je koja od vas uzimala decortin ili neke slične kortikosteroide? Zanima me do kojeg tjedna trudnoće se uzimaju? Ja sutra ulazim u 8.tt i pijem decortin 5 mg

----------


## đurđa76

ja sam ga uzimala do 12 tjedna

----------


## lovekd

I ja sam ga uzimala do 12tj. kad sam bila punih 12+0, onda sam prestala!

----------


## Destiny child

Sezen uživaj na moru! 

Mi smo 36+2, jučer bili na pregledu i sve ok...Sad ima 2850g.

Aslan svaka čast za discipliniranost!

----------


## kockica1

*ASLAN* termin 11.07. nije da bi ja htjela,al strah dode sam od sebe. vjerujem da je sve uredu dok cujem svoju mrvicu da se igra....zato se mazimo,dok smo jos 2 u 1..  :Smile:  .

----------


## Mala Maja

Curke imam pitanjce, dobila sam od dr. Kune danas preporuku za dr koji dolazi utorkom u ambulantu u Vinogradskoj, Gabrić ili Garić, jel znate možda koji je utorkom, nisam zapisala danas prezime jer sam ga mudro mislila zapamtiti .............a sad već mislim da sam zaboravila prezime.. :Undecided: 
Možete li mi reći dali ste od početka vodile rudnoću u Vin. i kako to s njima ide...

----------


## Inesz

Mala Maja,
dr u bolnicama ne vode uredne trudnoće. Nakon MPO postupka napreve prvi uz, eventualno drugi ako na prvom nije utvrđena srčana akcija. Dalje trudnoću vodi odabrani ginekolog u primarnoj zaštiti (naravno možeš odabrati i ginekologa u privatnoj praksi za vođenje trudnoće). Mpo trudnoća ista je kao i svaka druga, nema potrebe da se kontolira u bolnici samo zato jer je MPO trudnoća.  :Smile: 
Prof. K. ti je vjerojatno preporučio dr za kontolu u trudničkoj ambulanti kada uđeš u 38. tjedan trudnoće.  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

Ja cijelo vrijeme vodim trudnoću u bolnici kod doktorice koja mi je radila MPO postupak. Trudnoća je skroz uredna od samog početka i nisam imala nikakvih problema. Kod svoje socijalke sam samo dolazila po uputnice i recepte. I evo, sad me ta ista doktorica smjestila u bolnicu i samo čekamo porod.
Mislim da je to stvar izbora, i možda ovisi od bolnice do bolnice, ali ovdje u Petrovoj ima puno trudnica iz postupaka koje čitavo vrijeme vode trudnoće tu na istom mjestu, kod istih doktora.

----------


## ježić

> Drage moje,
> 
> nemam puno vremena,ali moram podijeliti s vama da sam 07.06. u 21:55 rodila prekrasnog dečkića teškog 4 350 g i dug 51 cm. Presretni smo   
> 
> Puno pozzdrava od nas....


Čestitam od srca! Stvarno pravi momak! :Klap: 

Pozdrav svima iz Petrove! Mi se još uvijek nedamo van! :štrika:

----------


## miga24

i ja od pocetka vodim trudnocu u bolnici kod doktorice koja me vodila i za vrijeme postupaka. socijalna ginicka mi je trebala samo za uputnice i recepte.

----------


## donatela

ako se trudnoca vodi kod mpo doktora...tko daje trudnicku knjizicu onda.?..i sa koliko tjedana ste dobile trudnicke knjizice??pozdrav svima...ja sam tek na pocetku pa još neznam sto me ceka...znam da cu vjerojatno na prvi pregled kod svog mpo dr..ali trenutno još betu cekam a imam dva debela pozitivna testa :Smile:  na 10 i 11dpt...pa cemo vidit kako dalje samo me zanima eto te informacije kako to ide inace......

----------


## mistic

donatela dobrodošla, nadam se da će ti beta samo potvrditi plus i da će trudnoća biti uredna  :Smile: 
Vidim da si u Rijeci radila postupak, a koliko ja znam, a i u mom slučaju trudnoću vodi socijalni gin. ili privatni, ovisi kojeg odabereš. Jedino ideš kod MPO dr-a da ti pogleda prvi UZV i potvrdi trudnoću. Dakle, trudničku knjižicu i sve ostalo ti daje tvoj odabrani gin.

----------


## mirjana s

dobrodošla donatela,potpisujem što ti je rekla mistic.
što se tiće prvog UZV to ti je odprilike 5 tj.bar je kod mene tako bilo.trudničku sam kupila i donjela kod svog gin.ccca u 10tj.sve zavisi od gin.

----------


## Mojca

Ja sam trudnoću vodila privatno, trudničku knjižicu nisam imala. Socijalac je pisao uputnice kako je privatnik tražio.

----------


## Sonja29

Znači nisam sama bez trudnićke knjižice,doduše i ja sam privatno a kod soc. sam otišla samo jednom da me imaju u evidenciji zbog poroda.

----------


## Inesz

> Ja sam trudnoću vodila privatno, trudničku knjižicu nisam imala. Socijalac je pisao uputnice kako je privatnik tražio.


potpis

u rodilištu nitko nije pitao direktno za trudničku knjižicu već samo nalaze nadzora trudnoće. ja sam papire složila u fasciklu, doktorica bila oduševljena radai urednosti i preglednosti (a i time jer nije sama morala gledat papire već sam joj ja izdiktirala odgovore iz glave na sva njena pitanja) 
 :Smile: 
ehhh... da mi je opet ići roditi!  :Smile:  opet bi tako složila nalaze.

važno, nemojte zaboraviti osobnu i zdravstvenu iskaznicu.

sretno svim trudnicama!

----------


## donatela

hvala svima na odgovorima i dobrodošlici...da ja sam U Rijeci bila na ivf-ui nadam se da ce dalje bit sve ok..ali vjerojatno cu na prvi pregled vec sa 7 tjedana (racunajuci po zm) jer u Rijeci inace dosta kasno i betu vade tek na 18 dnt..a sad me još zanima dali se inace kod mpo postupka trudnoca isto racuna uobicajeno po zm ili ne?

----------


## mirjana s

kako koji gin.
jer u kjižicu ti upiše datum transvera.barem meni tako piše

----------


## mistic

Meni računaju od zm.

----------


## Sonja29

Meni trenutno vode po UZV a ranije je bilo prvo po ET pa po ZM (kod nas je ovo luda kuća) :Laughing:

----------


## donatela

a svasta a vjerojatno ce dr mpo na prvom pregledu reci ovako  Drugi soc gin koji racuna kao kod svih onako...i onda je frka jer se nemoze ni termin odredit tako ni nista..sto ne?...meni po zm racunajuci na netu termin ispada na 24.02.2013....uh jedva cekam prvi pregled....

----------


## sanja001

Meni je dr rekla da se racuna kao i svaka druga trudnoca, od zadnje M a da se aspiracija racuna kao ovulacija

----------


## sara38

Samo sa zakašnjenjem želim još jednom čestitati našoj Lui na njenom malom princu!!  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy: 

(Ja čekala našu dogovorenu kavicu, al zato mi baš drago da me frajer preduhitrio  :Smile: )

----------


## tonili

Evo,  samo da javim da nam je naša *ježić* jučer rodila svog malog dječaka!
*Mali ježiću dobro nam došao!*
O detaljima će mamica kad dođu kući  :Smile: 
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

draga ježić, čestitam od srca! Dobro nam došao, mališa :Zaljubljen: ! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## eva133

Čestitke ježićima!!!!!

----------


## luci07

*ježić,* čestitam!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## mistic

ježić čestitam od srca!!!

----------


## tikki

Ježić čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## gričanka

Ma znam da debelo kasnim, ali... 
*Sela*, čestitam na malenom blizancu!  :Klap: 
*Lua, Ježić* .... čestitke i sretno!  :Love:

----------


## tina2701

Ježić...čestitam..i svim friškim mamicama...

..i moj dječačić je došao 01.06.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*ježić* i *tina2701*, čestitam!

----------


## Sonja29

pridružujem se čestitkama! :Very Happy:

----------


## donatela

*tina i ježić* cestitam  od srca  :Smile: !!!

----------


## kitty

bok cure, evo da se i ja prijavim ovdje iako me još uvijek strah i pomisliti da sam stvarno trudna...

naravno, odmah imam pitanje: jeste farbale kosu u trudnoći? meni je izrast već očajan a nisam sigurna jel se smijem farbati...

i da, čestitke novim mamama ježić i tina2701!

----------


## MALIANĐEO

> bok cure, evo da se i ja prijavim ovdje iako me još uvijek strah i pomisliti da sam stvarno trudna...
> 
> naravno, odmah imam pitanje: jeste farbale kosu u trudnoći? meni je izrast već očajan a nisam sigurna jel se smijem farbati...
> 
> i da, čestitke novim mamama ježić i tina2701!


čestitam kitty i želim skolsku trudnoćuuuu :Very Happy:

----------


## Mery13

Ježić....čestitam od srca!!!!

----------


## kiki30

tina i ježić cestitam !!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## sanja001

Jezic i Tina cestitam na deckicima




> bok cure, evo da se i ja prijavim ovdje iako me još uvijek strah i pomisliti da sam stvarno trudna...
> 
> naravno, odmah imam pitanje: jeste farbale kosu u trudnoći? meni je izrast već očajan a nisam sigurna jel se smijem farbati...
> 
> i da, čestitke novim mamama ježić i tina2701!


kitty cestitke na trudnoci, i mene je takodjer bilo strah povjerovati da sam trudna, jos uvjek ne vjerujem, dok ne dodjem na UZV i vidim moje slatkice.
Meni je doktorica rekla da se ne moram brinuti za preparate koji idu na tijelo, boje za kosu, kreme i sl. Jedino da ju pitam za sve sto mislim unositi u organizam, lijekovi, cajevi i dr. Tako da mislim da bez problema mozes na uredjivanje  :Yes:

----------


## mistic

tina čestitam  :Very Happy: 

kitty dobrodošla među trudnice i želim ti školsku trudnoću! 
Možeš se slobodno farbati.

----------


## dagnja

Čestitke novim mamama i dobrodošle bebice, a naravno i nove trudnice! Neka sve ide glatko i po planu. :Wink:

----------


## mirna26

> tina i ježić cestitam !!!


potpis

----------


## mirna26

samo na brzinu da vam se javimo...tak smo teški da mama više nemre ni držat  bucu na ramenu za podrignut a kak pišem s dugom rukom  ovo je zaista teško..puse svima drage moje....idem da mi biceps ne pukne

----------


## frka

> Meni je doktorica rekla da se ne moram brinuti za preparate koji idu na tijelo, boje za kosu, kreme i sl. Jedino da ju pitam za sve sto mislim unositi u organizam, lijekovi, cajevi i dr. Tako da mislim da bez problema mozes na uredjivanje


Ovo baš i nije točno - koža je najveći organ i ono što je u kontaktu s njom itekako može utjecati na bebu tako da se u trudnoći nikako ne preporučuje upotreba agresivnih kozmetičkih preparata poput anticelulitnih krema i sl. Oko farbi za kosu su podijeljena mišljenja... Osobno sumnjam u to da to kratkotrajno nanošenje farbe samo na tjeme može uzrokovati probleme... Ali neke agresivne kreme nikako ne bih koristila - upijanjem svi ti sastojci dolaze i do bebe.

ježice i Tina, čestitke  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Destiny child

Kitty čestitke još jednom i dobrodošla u klub trudnica! Sada samo polako, mazi trbuh i uživaj u trudnoći...

Što se tiče farbanja ja sam ipak čekala do 5 mjeseca trudnoće... Tada pitala frizerku koja je rekla da ako već želim da je onda bolje pramenove nego bojanje kose jer kod pramenova boja gotovo i ne dodiruje tjeme za razliku od bojanja. Sve te boje sadrže teške metale, iako meni je smetao onaj intenzivan miris boje i svih onih ostalih sastojaka sa kojima ih miješaju tako da sam tijekom bojanja disala na škrge i definitivno odlučila da to više ne želim udisati dok sam trudna.

----------


## mirna26

odgovorit cu na to farbanje iako ima posebna tema o toj kosi i oprečnih mišljenja.ja osobno nisam se farbala prvih 12tjedana...zapravo 4.ti mjesec sam se sama farbala i zatim u 6tom mjesecu i u krajem 8og mjeseca trudnoće.farbala sam se sve do tjemena...razvjetravala prostoriju gdje sam se farbala da tih udisanja bude što manje...a da od tih 3 farbanja sa razmakom najmanje 2 mjeseca ima kakvog štetnog učunka, mislim da je to premala količina toksina da bi prek kože tjemena ili udisanjem štetila ili meni ili bebi.pusa

----------


## lasta

da i ja cestitam mamicama jezic i tini, i malim bebonima veeeliki pozdrav

e mirna26 moja bebuska ima samo 4kg i otpala mi ruka a tek sta me ceka

----------


## mirna26

e lasta...a moj blizu 7kg..i zaista više nemrem ga držat..sve više ga dajem tati...a kao nemre još u klokanicu..tek sa 3mj smije...ali nekak mislim da do tada više neće niti moć u klokanicu jer je ograničena na 9kg...pa da se ubiješ :Smile: ...a koštala 500kn

----------


## donatela

da i ovdje proslavim svama...moja beta na 18dpt je 4916,6  :Smile:  prvi uzv je sljedeci tjedan i nadam se da cemo vidjeti srceko... :Smile: i da ce bit sve u redu i dalje..

----------


## mirna26

donatela..čestitam ti i želim ti dalje svu sreću da budeš što bezbrižnija....puse

----------


## mistic

donatela čestitam  :Very Happy:  




> odgovorit cu na to farbanje iako ima posebna tema o toj kosi i oprečnih mišljenja.ja osobno nisam se farbala prvih 12tjedana...zapravo 4.ti mjesec sam se sama farbala i zatim u 6tom mjesecu i u krajem 8og mjeseca trudnoće.farbala sam se sve do tjemena...razvjetravala prostoriju gdje sam se farbala da tih udisanja bude što manje...a da od tih 3 farbanja sa razmakom najmanje 2 mjeseca ima kakvog štetnog učunka, mislim da je to premala količina toksina da bi prek kože tjemena ili udisanjem štetila ili meni ili bebi.pusa


Potpisujem.
Isto sam čekala do 12 tt i ofarbala se i evo prije par dana ponovo, i planiram još jednom prije poroda.

----------


## sara38

Ježić i tina čestitke od srca!!  :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## artisan

tina i ježić čestitke!!!

----------


## Lua

Hvala svima na čestitkama....


Tina i Ježić čestitke!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

P.S.što se tiče farbanja/pramenova ja sam od 3. mj trudnoće....

Pozz svima od mene i mog dečka koji evo ima skoro 5 kg (samo malo,malo fali)  :Zaljubljen: .....

----------


## sanja001

curke, je bila koja od vas na OGTT-u na Vuk Vrhovec?
Zanima me da li se narucuje i koliko se ceka na red.

----------


## Inesz

naručuje se za ogtt

----------


## kockica1

Evo nas s uzv zatvorena skroz, plodna voda ok. Termin nam za 10 dana. Nije mi jasno zasto nas dr svako 2 dana na ctg naruciva kad kaze da je sve uredu.
JEDVA CEKMO DA MRVICA IZADE VANI. NJOJ LIPO U MAMINOJ BUSI.....

----------


## Sezen

nama je termin za 15 dana,danas se vratili sa mora u užareni Zagreb.

u utorak idemo u bolnicu na pregled pa se javimo sa novostima.

terminuše kako vi podnosite ove zadnje dane,jeli naotičete kao ja,kako spavate?

puse svima!

----------


## tikica78

bok cure.. nekako ni sama još ne vjerujem da tipkam na ovoj temi, ali imam jednu dilemu pa da vas pitam za mišljenje.
vezano je za utrogestan, jel ga bolje piti ili stavljati vagin.? meni je dr. kod koje sam počela voditi trudnoću rekla da je bolje da preko dana pijem a navečer stavim vag. jer tad će se u potpunosti apsorbirati a preko dana više iscuri.
a moj mpo dr. kaže bolje je stavljati. sad više ne znam .
tako da sam npr. jutros stavila utriće i za pola sata morala na toalet i naravna oba dva su mi izašla.. šta sad?

----------


## tonili

Tikice78 čestitam još jednom!
što se tiče utrića - meni je uvijek savjetovano da je bolje djelovanje lokalno - znači vaginalno.
I tako sam uvijek radila - popila bih tek one prije pregleda. A što se tiče curkanja - odmiruj pola sata nakon stavljanja i to je to.

----------


## tikica78

misliš da je pola sata dosta? a ova dr. mi kaže da je bila na seminaru na kojem je dokazano da je bolje da se piju i da se što manje dolje čačka..
a stavljat ću ih i ja onda kao i dosad. eventualno ako baš ne budem mogla odležati popijem.

----------


## Inesz

tikice, bolje je stavljati utrogestne u rodnicu. odmiruj pola sata, to je dovoljno da se aktivna tvar upije u orgaizam. ono što iscuri kad se ustaneš su uglavnom pomoćne tvari u lijeku koje nisu ni namjenjene da se upiju.
ne boj se stavljanja kapsula, čiste ruke i nema frke ni straha, ništa neće se dogoditi...
 :Smile:

----------


## mari mar

....evo da se i ovdje javim da sam i ja trudnica, što još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati ili se bojim povjerovati u to čudo.....nakon 7. god. čekanja i nadanja.....danas sam vidjela malo srce kako kuca.... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mistic

tikice i mari mar čestitam na trudnoči, neka vam sve do kraja protekne u miru i bez problema  :Very Happy: 

Što se tiče utrića, meni je moj dr. uvijek govorio da je bolje stavljati ih u rodnicu, a kako imam problema s kukovima i kičmom tražila sam da pijem pa mi je dao duphaston.

----------


## tonili

mari mar čestitam!
Uživaj o uvim čarobnim trenucima  :Wink:

----------


## mari mar

Hvala svima...... :Kiss:

----------


## ježić

Hvala svima od srca na čestitkama. Moj mali ježić je stigao na svijet 25.6. s 52 cm i 3630 g. Dobro smo, upoznajemo se i privikavamo. 

Čestitam svim novim trudnicama!

tina2701, posebne čestitke i dobrodošlica tvojoj bebici!

----------


## tikica78

jutros krenulo malo crvenkastosmeđe.. tako se bojim.. 7 sam tjedan strah me , zašto ne može biti sve u redu? :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## thaia28

tikice, probaj se smiriti i miruj. Ja sam u dvije trudnoće krvaruckala i jako dobro znam kakav je to srets; može ti biti od stavljanja utrića (da ti je pukla kakva žilica); ja sam krvarila od hematoma i polipa, a u ovoj trudnoći nisu uspjeli dokučiti od čega. Umjesto utrića doc mi je uveo duphaston i crinone i krvarenje je hvala Bogu prestalo.
Ako se pojača, svakako odi do doktora. Drži se, biti će sve u redu  :Love:

----------


## tikica78

bilo mi je prvo smedje i onda odem na wc i na papiru jedan onako mali zgrušani komadić , nakon toga opet na wc .. svijetlo smeđe.
joj da nisam izgubila već trudnoću ne bi paničarila.. ali sad me strah jako..
idem u 12h na uzv..samo da bude sve dobro..

----------


## bubiloo

Tikice ~~~~~~~~ da sve bude u redu s bebicama...........probaj se do uzv a malo smiriti koliko možeš i probaj mirovati.
Znam da te jako strah ali netreba biti ništa strašno........ja sam isto krajem 6 tjedna dobila tako smeđi iscjedak i užasno se prepala.....jer
tako inače izgleda prvi dan kad dobijem menstruaciju........na gačicama nije ničeg bilo ali svaki put kad bih išla na wc na papiru opet to smečkastocrveno.
Ja sam otišla na hitnu jer je bila nedelja........pregledali me i napravili uzv i sve je bilo u savršenom redu.....rekla je doktorica da je vjerovatno pukla neka kapilara i 
da dok se ne formira posteljica da žene često znaju imati takve iscjedke. Dobila sam terapiju duphastonom......kojeg još uvijek pijem jedino sam sad na puno manjoj dozi
i kroz dva tjedna bih trebala skroz prestati to uzimati i od tada se iscjedak više nije pojavljivao i s bebicom je sve u redu.
Drži se i bit će sve u redu  :Love: . Šaljemo puno ~~~~~~~ za bebice.

----------


## mistic

Tikice i ja sam negdje 5/6 tt imala smeđi iscjedak i prepala se, ali sve je na kaju ispalo dobro...prošlo samo od sebe.
Probaj se opustiti i miruj, sigurna sam da će biti sve u redu  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

joj hvala vam beskrajno.. nadam se da će i kod mene tako biti.. javim vam se čim dođem s uzv..

----------


## tikica78

opet ja.. bojim se sad i tog čačkanja sa uzv, hoće li mi biti šta što sam bila u petak na uzv i sad opet idem.. znam da nije dobro stalno ići, li moram otići danas.

----------


## thaia28

ja sam si uvijek mislila da mojoj bebici više šteti moj stres nego uzv.. lijepo ćeš se umiriti i time ćeš napraviti najbolje za tvoje bebice.
Ja sam tek sada (u 16. tjednu) počela lakše disati, kad je trbuh već tu :Smile:

----------


## Maybe baby

Tikice bude sve u redu  :Love:

----------


## Mia Lilly

I ja sam krvarila 5/6 tt. Samo miruj. Sve će biti ok.

----------


## artisan

tikice miruj, držim fige da sve bude u redu. Što se tiče utrogestana, mpo dr je meni uvijek govorio vaginalno, popiti samo ako nemam uvjete sa stavljanje ili slično, i da je dosta 20-30 minuta ležanja nakon stavljanja...

----------


## Sonja29

tikice mislimo na tebe i mrvice!

----------


## tikica78

evo me.. doktorica me primila odmah , na 3d uzv bebe su super , kaže ona imaju pravilne dvije posteljice nigdje nikakvih hematoma sve je baš onak uredno i lijepo.
srčeka smo čuli.. 
poslala me za svaki slučaj vaditi crp i leukocite u hitni labos tak da sad za pola sata će biti nalaz ..
kaže možda sam stavljanjem utrogestana zakačila neku žilicu pa se preko noći to nakupilo i izašlo ujutro.
sad više ne krvarim nema ništa..

ali jako sam se uplašila

----------


## tonili

tikice :Love:

----------


## mistic

Super tikice, sada si se barem smirila, a i prestalo je krvarenje...ma bit će to neka sitnica, al dovoljno da digne paniku...sad samo hrabro naprijed  :Love:

----------


## bili

Pozdrav svim dragim suborkama - budućim mamicama  :Smile:  Evo me na ovoj temi prvi puta, prvi IVF prošli smo u Petrovoj u 4.mjesecu, 23.05. vidjeli smo 2 srčeka kako predivno trepere  :Smile:  Sad kad mi je počeo rasti trbušćić imam osjećaj da se nešto predivno događa s mojim tijelom  :Smile: 
No ipak, jučer sam proživjela najveći strah u životu, ujutro kad sam išla mokriti na papiru sam vidjela krv, na hitnoj sam bila vjerojatno prije nego sam se stigla razbuditi do kraja... Bebice su na mjestu, ja pravilno zatvorena...imala sam mali hematomić pa doktorica misli da je puknuo i iscjedio se.. ja se duboko nadam da je to jer još danas ponekad vidi mala sukrvica.. kontrolu imam sutra..jedva čekam da opet čujem da je sve ok.

----------


## tlukaci5

hej pozdrav svim novim trudnicama čestitke, da li netko zna što je sa king da li je već rodila ili?

----------


## frka

tlukaci5, evo o king http://forum.roda.hr/threads/70811-T...trojke-)/page6

svaka joj čast!

----------


## BillieJean

Pa sad mi je sinulo da se sad mogu ovdje prebaciti  :Smile:  Jer nakon pozitivne bete i prvog uzv-a imamo jedno malo  :Heart:   :Very Happy:

----------


## king

cure drage,
nisam još rodila ali imam ovaj tjedan carski.Tlukaci...samo miruj, sada si i ti već dobro dogurala. Mene jedino ove vrućine ubijaju, premda u sobi imamo klimu.
ČESTITAM i radujem se sa svim novim trudnicama :Very Happy:

----------


## Sonja29

> cure drage,
> nisam još rodila ali imam ovaj tjedan carski.Tlukaci...samo miruj, sada si i ti već dobro dogurala. Mene jedino ove vrućine ubijaju, premda u sobi imamo klimu.
> ČESTITAM i radujem se sa svim novim trudnicama


sretno i vibram da sve prodje kako treba!

----------


## prag_mm

> evo me.. doktorica me primila odmah , na 3d uzv bebe su super , kaže ona imaju pravilne dvije posteljice nigdje nikakvih hematoma sve je baš onak uredno i lijepo.
> srčeka smo čuli.. 
> poslala me za svaki slučaj vaditi crp i leukocite u hitni labos tak da sad za pola sata će biti nalaz ..
> kaže možda sam stavljanjem utrogestana zakačila neku žilicu pa se preko noći to nakupilo i izašlo ujutro.
> sad više ne krvarim nema ništa..
> 
> ali jako sam se uplašila


*Tikica78*

Tocno znam kako ti je. Tako je i mojoj dragoj bilo,i to mazda tocno u ovo razdoblje prosle godine. Razmisljali smo da cak i kupimo ulotzrazvuk. Ona je dva puta krvarila na isit nacin i svaki put smo trcali na hitnu.Hvala Bogu bili su jako ljubazni i sve je bilo ok. Neki su to prepisali pucanjem kapilara i velikim vrucinama.
Sve je proslo Ok i danas nasa Marija je pravi mali andeo sa 7,5kg u 4 mjesecu :Smile: 
Samo sto manje stresa i sve ce biti ok (znam i ja sam se zivcirao kada su nama to govorili) :Cool:

----------


## mari mar

> cure drage,
> nisam još rodila ali imam ovaj tjedan carski.Tlukaci...samo miruj, sada si i ti već dobro dogurala. Mene jedino ove vrućine ubijaju, premda u sobi imamo klimu.
> ČESTITAM i radujem se sa svim novim trudnicama


Sretno i još malo izdrži..... :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

prag_mm puno ti hvala na ovim riječima... hvala svima jer znam da ste svi vi ovdje zaista prošli ili prolazite isto kao i ja, jedino vi možete iskreno shvatiti kakav me strah uhvatio..
danas sam ok, ništa me ne boli ne steže, samo malo bude smeđe na wc papiru kad idem piškiti.. valjda će i to prestati da počnem uživati u pupici!

danas sam ja popričala s mojim zvjezdicama u pupi i dogovorile smo se da ostaju tu do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## amyx

tikica78, ja sam isto krvaruckala sa 6-7 tjedana...hvala bogu sve je bilo u redu. imala sam neki hematom koji se čistio, a napravio se od formiranja posteljice.  A možda ti fali i malo progesterona. Probaj ginekologa tražiti crinone gel. Ista stvar kao i utrogestani, samo puno učinkovitije jer ništa ne curi i bolje se zaljepi kak je meni dr objasnio. Koristi se sa aplikatorima i to samo jednom dnevno, tak da ne čačkaš 3 puta ko sa utrogestanom. Doktori baš ne vole prepisivat taj gel jer je skup ali ja sam ga na svu sreću dobila i preporodila se od utrogestana...

Sad smo 10+3, krvarenja nema i hematom je nestao...

----------


## Snekica

*ježić, Lua, Sela, Tina*... mamice drage! I ja debelo kasnim (pogotovo za Selu i Luu), ali zato čestitam deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeebeeeeeeeeeeeelo!!! 
Mazite se, volite i pazite svoja mala zlata!  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tikica78

amyx pa jel se može kupiti to? ne mora mi dati na recept.. ja ionako i utrogestan kupujem na privatni recept, ne znam ni tko mi je soc, gin tak da uvijek tražim od dr.L da mi napiše privatni recept i kupim.. baš ću ga pitati za taj gel..hvala ti punoooo

----------


## paty

pozdrav svim trudnicama 
imam pitanje za trudnice koje su pred termin.
Dali i vi imate problema sa oticanjem nogu?
ja sam sada u 37 tj.i užasno mi natekla stopala.

----------


## goodwitch

*tikica78* crinone gel ti je jedna kutija oko 400 kn,stvarno se ne isplati kupovati jer ide na recept..u kutiji ima 15 aplikatora,znači trebale bi ti 2 kutije mjesečno...

----------


## tikica78

a dobro puno hvala , pitat ću doktora onda . :Smile:

----------


## thaia28

ja crinone kupujem u ljekarni u Zagorskoj jer u većini ostalih u kojima sam pitala nemaju pojma što je to (da ne spominjem kako sam socijalnom ginekologu morala slovkati ime jer nije nikada čuo za njega, a dobila sam recept tek nakon što sam ginekologu rekla kako imam pravo na njega)

----------


## goodwitch

*tikica* samo neka ti dr.L napiše kao preporuku,s tim soc. ginekologu koji ti šalje rp. u apoteku i ne moraš niti ići k njemu osim 1.put da mu pokažeš povijest bolesti...ja sam dizala u ljekarni na V.V. i uvijek sve ok...( a soc. ginekologa bi trebala detektirati jer ćeš ga trebati prije ili kasnije tokom trudnoće  :Wink:

----------


## amyx

Kod mene u ljekarni nemaju gel, ali kad mi treba náruče mi ga bez problema. Kosta 300 kn, ali na racunu pise na teret hzzo.  Tikice, nemoj kupovati nista na sto imas pravo preko hzzo-a. I ovako nas dosta pljackaju. Cuvaj novcice za bebe.

----------


## Sezen

> pozdrav svim trudnicama 
> imam pitanje za trudnice koje su pred termin.
> Dali i vi imate problema sa oticanjem nogu?
> ja sam sada u 37 tj.i užasno mi natekla stopala.


i meni isto,zapravo počela su mi naticati u 36.tjednu,danas 38+3 i manje su mi natečena.pokušaj čim više biti
u horizontali i noge na povišeno.a još malo i kraj je tako da ćemo izdržati.
ja sam jučer bila na pregledu i sve je ok,zatvorena sam skroz tako da mislim da ću dočekati termin,a htjela bi
naravno čim prije jer loše spavam i užasno je vruće.ali beba odlučuje kad :Smile:

----------


## mari mar

ima li tko problema s oticanjem nogu, a da je na početku trudnoće? ujutro sam u normali, a popodne počnem oticati......čak mi ni ležanje ne pomaže... jel to normalno? :Shock:

----------


## bubiloo

Mari mar i meni je isto tako.......natiču mi noge dole oko zglobova i to je počelo od kad su krenule ove vručine........i jako su mi
teške i bolne cijele noge kao da imam muskulfiber a ja sam na početku trudnoče danas sam 10+1tt.
Pijem Prenatal od Solgara u kojem ima magnezija ali sad ću još uzeti dodatno magnezij jer su mi počeli i grčevi u listovima.
Sad sam zadnjih par dana doma i od had više držim noge u horizontali stanje je bolje.......dok sam sjedila na poslu po 8 sati bilo je grozno......ne bi mogla 
doma u istim cipelama u kojima sam došla  :Shock:

----------


## lovekd

Mari mar...u istom smo problemu...ja sam u 20 tj. i zadnjih par tjedana je koma...kak kaže bubiloo - od kad traju te vrućine....al meni niš ne pomaže - ni držanje na povišenom, ni ležanje....niš...koma....ko će izdržat do kraja još.... sretno nam bilo  :Smile:

----------


## lovekd

Molila bih info - jel koja od Vas bila u zadnje vrijeme kod dr. Kosa u poliklinici Ginekos na 3d? Koja je cijena? Ja idem za tjedan dana, a zaboravila sam pitat...jel još uvijek 600kn ili su digli šta? Hvala na odg! Pozdrav svima i držite se hladovine  :Smile:

----------


## njoka

Lovekd, ja sam bila na anomaly testu 13.06. I dalje je cijena 600 kn.
Tikice , javljam se samo da te utješim jer imam i ja nekoliko epizoda crvenog iscjetka u početku trudnoće. Točnije, onaj dan kad sam napunila točno 12 tjedana bio je zadnji taj crvenkasti iscjedak. To nisu bili neki izljevi, ali pisala sam si u dnevnik da su bile nešto veće od kovanice od 5 kn i tako četiri puta. Uvijek nakon toga imala bi smeđi iscjedak i to nekih tjedan dana, tako da sam u tih prvih 12 tjedana par dana bila zaista "čista". Naravno, na ultrazvucima uvijek sve uredno, nemaju pojma otkud krvarim. Bila sam u 12 tj. čak i na 3d radi toga, da će možda bolje vidjeti, al ništa. 
Ja sam znala imati i smeđkaste iscjetke i prije menstruacija i po tjedan-10 dana (uvijek sve ok), možda moj organizam jednostavno tako funkcionira. 
Uglavnom, najbitnije je da su smeđi iscjetci prestali negdje s 15-16 tjednom do kad sam i koristila utrogestane (uvijek vaginalno), a od 14 tjedna sam ih postepeno smanjivala. 

Danas smo puna 22 tjedna i zasad je sve ok. Zato, misli pozitivno i razmišljaj o tome da se to tvoje bebe prilagođavaju u maminoj buši, bit će sve ok... 

Sretno i ostalim trudnicama a novim mamama i bebama sve najbolje!

----------


## lovekd

Njoka, puno hvala na odg  :Smile:  Sretno do kraja trudnoće  :Smile:

----------


## Destiny child

Meni noge isto počele oticati u 36.tjednu.  Kaže doc da je od vrućine i puno hodanja.  Rješavala sam to tako da legnem i stavim noge malo na povišeno, tuširanjem nogu naizmjence hladnom i toplom vodom. I svakako smanjiti unos soli.

I još nešto bih podijelila sa vama... možda nije neko otkriće, ali meni je pomoglo. Kada mi se beba znala smjestiti visoko pa pritisnuti pluća zbog čega sam imala osjećaj nedostatka zraka, samo sam gornji dio tijela kratko nagnula prema naprijed i mogla sam udahnuti punim plućima i nastaviti normalno disati u uspravnom položaju. To mi je bilo pravo otkrivenje, uz žvakače od mentola sa kojima sam rješavala žgaravicu u roku 5 min.

Bližimo se kraju trudnoće, sada smo 38+4, otvorena 1 prst i čekamo dan D kao i do sada puno šetajući. Nadamo se da će porod proći školski kao što nam je prošla trudnoća koju bih poželjela svakoj trudnici. Mali miš je bio dobar prema mami cijelo vrijeme i jedva čekamo da ga vidimo :Smile:   Pozdrav svim trudnicama i mojim terminušama!

----------


## bili

Njoka, meni se isto točno na 12. tjedana pojavilo lagano krvarenje ali prvo i nadam se jedino...odmah sam bila na hitnoj..prepala sam se ko nikad.....razmišljam da odem sad na 3d da vidim da li negdje postoji još koji hematom pa da se ne izbezumim ako mi se to ne daj Bože dogodi ponovo...utrogestane koristim i dalje...mučnine totalno prestale, ali miris mi je i dalje ko psa tragača rekao bi MM...nanjušim čim popije i čašu pive  :Smile:  
Molim savjet, jeste mirovale nakon krvarenja jače ili onako normalno (puno ležanja)?? Imam osijećaj da bi me moj ginekolog skupa s MM-om stavio pod stakleno zvono, a ja već lagano ludim....

----------


## lasta

Sto se tice krvarenja ja sam od pozitivne bete pa sve do 14-og tt krvarila i to dosta. U pocetku sam mirovala iz straha,ali mi je dr rekao posto nema hematoma da previse ne lezim vec da hodam da krv izlazi van. I tako sam radila. Ali svi smo mi drugaciji. Nisam nosila teske stvari ali sam dosta hodala. Zivimo na 5-om katu i nemamo lift. Strah je velik i trebate raditi ono sta osjecate da vam odgovara.Ako imate koji hematom nije se za saliti sa takvim stvarima.

A sto se tice uzroka mojeg krvarenja-nitko nezna sta je bilo. Posljedica implantacije u pocetku,a poslije samo rijeci:neke zene krvare i po cijelu trudnocu,mozda cete biti jedna od njih.

Nadam se da ce sve to prestati i da cete imati urednu i skolsku trudnocu do kraja.Cestitke novim trudnicama,mamama i tatama kako sadasnjim tako i buducim.

VRIJEME ZA VASA CUDA U ZIVOTU JE STIGLO!

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo i mene da se tu javim, mada me još uvijek malo strah... Mi smo danas 10+1. I ja mogu reći da stvarno nemam nekih posebnih simptoma..osim cica  :Grin: . zasad je sve ok. Jedva čekam pregled i uzv 9.7.

----------


## prag_mm

> Njoka, meni se isto točno na 12. tjedana pojavilo lagano krvarenje ali prvo i nadam se jedino...odmah sam bila na hitnoj..prepala sam se ko nikad.....razmišljam da odem sad na 3d da vidim da li negdje postoji još koji hematom pa da se ne izbezumim ako mi se to ne daj Bože dogodi ponovo...utrogestane koristim i dalje...mučnine totalno prestale, ali miris mi je i dalje ko psa tragača rekao bi MM...nanjušim čim popije i čašu pive  
> Molim savjet, jeste mirovale nakon krvarenja jače ili onako normalno (puno ležanja)?? Imam osijećaj da bi me moj ginekolog skupa s MM-om stavio pod stakleno zvono, a ja već lagano ludim....


*bili*

Mojoj dragoj su rekli poslje krvarenja samo da pripazi tj nema kucnih polova,teskog dizanja i pošto smo na moru nema puno na sunce. U svakom slucaju smo prakticirali vecernje setnje. Sjecam se da smo jako bili prepadnuti i da mi je draga jedno vrijeme i lezala a doktor na hitnoj je rekao da se nezna zasto se desavaju krvarenja u trudnoci i kad bi znali da toga nebi bilo. Mislim da je dusevni mir najbitniji i nulta stopa stresa. A MM-u umjesto pive daj usisivac u ruke.

Zelimo ti puno srece i sto mirniju trudnocu

----------


## mistic

Evo nas danas sa UZV. Sada smo 30+5 tt i sve mjere odgovaraju tt, teški smo oko 1700 gr  :Very Happy:  sve je super...
Samo kad bi ove vrućine malo popustile da se lakše diše. Ja nemam problema s oticanjem nogu, sva sreća, ali ne mogu bez klime jer se stalno cijedim, gdje god odem majica mi bude skroz mokra i ne mogu doći k sebi  :Mad:  a nije ni baš lijepo za vidjet....

Maybe baby dobrodošla i samo hrabro, nemoj da te bude strah, uživaj u trudnoći  :Smile:

----------


## bili

> *bili*
> 
> Mojoj dragoj su rekli poslje krvarenja samo da pripazi tj nema kucnih polova,teskog dizanja i pošto smo na moru nema puno na sunce. U svakom slucaju smo prakticirali vecernje setnje. Sjecam se da smo jako bili prepadnuti i da mi je draga jedno vrijeme i lezala a doktor na hitnoj je rekao da se nezna zasto se desavaju krvarenja u trudnoci i kad bi znali da toga nebi bilo. Mislim da je dusevni mir najbitniji i nulta stopa stresa. A MM-u umjesto pive daj usisivac u ruke.
> 
> 
> Zelimo ti puno srece i sto mirniju trudnocu


Hvala na savjetu za mirovanje i želje, inače sam dosta smireni tip ali sam se totalno prepala...moram se ipak još malo posložiti u glavi jer se ipak ne radi više samo o meni  :Smile:  Joooj MM usisava, pere kupaonicu, stavlja veš prati, zaljeve cvijeće...ma stvarno se ne žalim po pitanju kućanskih poslova ni malo, čak je i u nekim stavrima detaljniji od mene  :Smile:  Nadam se da bude to se nastavilo i kad dođu naše mrvice  :Smile: ))))

----------


## prag_mm

bili

za usisivac sam se salio (jao meni kad mi se draga dokopa kompa :Laughing: ) 

Inace nasa Marija je prava maza i manipulantica :Smile:  Jutros zateknem dragu priljubljenu uz kraj lezaja sva skupljena i s nogama van lezaja. A nasa princeza zauzima cijeli lezaj plus dva metra dodatnok prostora pa tek onda idu veliki jastuci kao zastita  :Laughing:  Izgleda da je to sudbina svijuh nas dok ih nedobijemo skidamo zvijezde a kad ih dobijemo opet skidamo zvijezde za njihov osmjeh i srecu :Smile: 
oprostite sto sam skrenuo s teme ali ponjelo me...

----------


## mirna26

moram na tren i ja skrenut sa teme i reći da smo ja i moj buco već istjerali muža iz kreveta...on jada spava na kauču...a buco se raširi koliko je dug i širok i uživa...ponekad uzme sve sebi i istjera i mamu :Smile: )

----------


## mirna26

oticanje nogu:   ajoj....meni su otekle već od 5mj trudnoće....a nije bilo vruće...prvo bi svakako za svaki slučaj trebalo provjeriti proteine u mokraći,tlak i ogtt.smanjit unos soli ili skroz izostavit ali i unos šećera koji također navlači vodu..dizat noge u zrak što češće...meni ništa nije pomoglo..a nakon poroda su mi baš stopala još više natekla jedno 7 dana...sve sam ispišala nakon poroda da je voda svugdje drugdje nestala kao rukom odnešena ali valjda još u stopalima nije stgla jer sam dost hodala...

----------


## 1977

> prag_mm puno ti hvala na ovim riječima... hvala svima jer znam da ste svi vi ovdje zaista prošli ili prolazite isto kao i ja, jedino vi možete iskreno shvatiti kakav me strah uhvatio..
> danas sam ok, ništa me ne boli ne steže, samo malo bude smeđe na wc papiru kad idem piškiti.. valjda će i to prestati da počnem uživati u pupici!
> 
> danas sam ja popričala s mojim zvjezdicama u pupi i dogovorile smo se da ostaju tu do kraja


Ja sam imala jednodnevni spoting točno 4.tjedna trudnoće i 8.tjedna trudnoće. Oba puta sam bila na UZV kod doktora sa vag.sondom.
Od tada isključivo pijem utrogestane i ne dam se gledati sondom osim za rani kombinirani probir na kratko ( 2 min) prekjučer i sve je OK bilo ovaj puta na pregledu u 12.tjednu trudnoće. 
Utrogestane nema potrebe gurati i riskirati infekcije i krvarenja kada si već trudna. Prije služi za pripremu sluznice i tada smo sve koristile dole...

----------


## tikica78

1977 i ja sam tako mislila ali evo svi tu kažu da utrogestani bolje djeluju ako se stavljalju a i ja sam za što manje čačkanja dolje.
moja gin. kaže da po danu pijem a po navečer da stavim (i ona ne voli da se dolje puno dira), a moj mpo dr. kaže stavljaj i sad ti znaj...
ja ih stavljam ipak jer se bojim  za bebe.

----------


## lasta

Tikice ja sam ih pila.Glavno da ih unosiš nekako.

----------


## Sonja29

I ja sam pila utrogestane. Bili smo na pregledu,sve je u redu i ne moram više mirovati!

----------


## tikica_69

Ja za sada imam savršenu blizanačku trudnoću pa neću puno coprnijati tu o tome  :Grin: 
Da mi cice nisu 2 broja narasle i da se od njih mogu namjestiti na spavanje, te da nisam djecu već 3 puta vidjela na uzv-u, ne bi vjerovala da sam trudna a kamoli da nosim dvoje  :Laughing: 
Sretno cure... vjerujem da nije lako sa svim tim simptomima ali sjetite se da smo njima ipak blagoslovljene na kraju  :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

tikice pusa tebi i mrvicama! Po malo ti zavidim na takvoj trudnoći ali neka ima i takvih a znaš i sama za ta mala čuda smo spremne na sve :Smile:

----------


## kitty

meni čak ni cice nisu narasle, nemam ama baš nikakvih simptoma, čak me to malo i brine  :Unsure:

----------


## tikica78

ma blaženi simptomi i ne simptomi samo nek su oni nama dobro.. a za utriće budem ih i ja pila onda , hvala vam..

----------


## MALECKA

Hej moje trudnice....evo da i ja konačno načrčkam nešto na ovoj temi... Meni i mom limaču je danas 21+4 i malac lijepo napreduje... imala sam lagano krvarenje od 11- 16 tjedna nisu skužili od čega, ali sada je sve ok. Malac je straga i nisko, ali dijagnoza nije palceta previa - vele da je još prerano da ako ne dođe do promjena da tu dijagnozu postavljaju sa cca 30 tj., ali većinu vremena smo u horizontali. Još uvijek morama stavljat Utrogestane 3x2 pa me zanima kak vi stojite s time? Dal ste morale uzimat do kraja, a ako ne kad su vam ih maknuli? Naručila sam se samoinicijativno na 4D UVZ tamo u 24 tjednu, pa me zanima da li zbilja vide više i kakva su vaša iskustva s time?

----------


## frka

MALECKA, nisam (više) trudnica, al evo da probam odgovoriti... utrići se obično postupno prekidaju pri kraju prvog tromjesečja - posteljica do tada u potpunosti preuzima lučenje progesterona tako da, ukoliko nema nikakvih problema, više nisu potrebni. vjerujem da su tebi nastavili s terapijom zbog tog krvarenja i smještaja posteljice jer neki dr-i zastupaju teoriju da dulje korištenje utrogestana smanjuje šansu komplikacija i prijevremenog poroda.

što se 3D i 4D tiče, nekoliko mi je dr-a reklo da dobar ultrasoničar i na običnom 2D uzv-u vidi sve što je potrebno vidjeti, a da su 3D i 4D više šminka za roditelje koji pomoću njih dobiju prekrasne sličke i snimke bebe. mi smo bili na 3D anomaly scanu kod dr.Kosa (toplo preporučujem) i imamo krasne filmiće naše curke u 2. tromjesečju.

----------


## lovekd

> Hej moje trudnice....evo da i ja konačno načrčkam nešto na ovoj temi... Meni i mom limaču je danas 21+4 i malac lijepo napreduje... imala sam lagano krvarenje od 11- 16 tjedna nisu skužili od čega, ali sada je sve ok. Malac je straga i nisko, ali dijagnoza nije palceta previa - vele da je još prerano da ako ne dođe do promjena da tu dijagnozu postavljaju sa cca 30 tj., ali većinu vremena smo u horizontali. Još uvijek morama stavljat Utrogestane 3x2 pa me zanima kak vi stojite s time? Dal ste morale uzimat do kraja, a ako ne kad su vam ih maknuli? *Naručila sam se samoinicijativno na 4D UVZ tamo u 24 tjednu, pa me zanima da li zbilja vide više i kakva su vaša iskustva s time?*


Eto, ja idem idući tjedan, u petak na 3d/4d kod dr. Kosa u Zg. Uglavnom, kad sam zvala rekla mi je ženska da je najbolje na tu pretragu ići između 18 i 22 tj. E sad...ja ti nemam pojma, al valjda je ok i kasnije, to nisam pitala. Možda se javi netko od cura koje su bile i kasnije pa ti kažu više! Pozdrav i sretno do kraja tebi i tvome mališanu  :Smile:

----------


## lovekd

Malecka, zaboravila pitati - kod koga ti ideš? Jel ideš u Vž ili Zg?

----------


## frka

anomaly se radi između 18-24 tt. mi smo bili s 18+koji dan i dr.Kos nam je rekao da bi bilo bolje da smo došli 2 tjedna kasnije jer bi tada slike bile bolje. ali to samo zbog slika - on i s 18 i s 24tt vidi sve što je potrebno...

----------


## Mojca

Aaaaaaa dugo nisam tu zavirila, koliko novih trudnica!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Cure svima želim mirnu i savršenu trudnoću. 
Tikica 69, tebi poseban zagrljaj!

----------


## tikica78

ja planiram prvi 4d uzv napraviti sa 11tjedana ..

----------


## eva133

Ja sam hospitalizirana do poroda,a to ce biti za 2tjedna. javim vam detalje.

----------


## Tigrica84

evo da se i ja malo javim.Nije me dugo bilo.U cetvrtak sam bila na uzv.decec ima 2800gr.a danas sam 35+5.U ponedeljeka idem na 2 po redu CTG.Prosli je bio super.Idem u Merkur,tamo i mislim roditi.Vec sam polako nestrpljiva
E da.
*king*je prekjucer rodila zdrave trojke.Nadam se da se nece ljutiti :Sad:  na mene sto sam vam javila prije nje

----------


## MALECKA

> Eto, ja idem idući tjedan, u petak na 3d/4d kod dr. Kosa u Zg. Uglavnom, kad sam zvala rekla mi je ženska da je najbolje na tu pretragu ići između 18 i 22 tj. E sad...ja ti nemam pojma, al valjda je ok i kasnije, to nisam pitala. Možda se javi netko od cura koje su bile i kasnije pa ti kažu više! Pozdrav i sretno do kraja tebi i tvome mališanu


Idem tu u Vž-u u polikliniku Sunce. Kad sam zvala rekla mi je sestra da ga je najbolje raditi između 22 i 28 tjedna t, pa sad valjda je tak  :Smile: .... Nisam baš prezadovoljna sa svojim ginićem, ja bi da najradije da sam mogla skroz na kombinirane kod dr. Alebića, ali malo mi je naporna vožnja Vž - Zg pošto moram mirovati (a i dr. mi nije obavezan dati uputnicu jer kao vođenje trudnoće mogu obavljat kod njega) - pa reko preventive radi da napravim i taj UVZ. Uglavnom ležuckala sam ja malo i u bolnici i trebalo bi biti sve dobro, a i nema više krvarenja.... javim iskustva kad obavim  :Smile:

----------


## lovekd

Vidiš, kod svakoga drugačije očito  :Smile:  Ja sam sa 17 tj bila kod Mamuzića, al nisam baš...hm, zadovoljna...pa idem još jednom u Zg  :Smile:  Malecka, jesi dobila pp? Poslala sam ti...

----------


## MALECKA

Jesam, odgovorila  sam  :Smile:

----------


## MALECKA

> Vidiš, kod svakoga drugačije očito  Ja sam sa 17 tj bila kod Mamuzića, al nisam baš...hm, zadovoljna...pa idem još jednom u Zg  Malecka, jesi dobila pp? Poslala sam ti...


Ma znam svaki drugačije govori - ja bi najradije u Zg, al me muči vožnja. Ah kad smo mi u Vž-u u deficitu sam ginićima!

----------


## eva133

King cestitam.

----------


## venddy

cure molim vas malo utjehe, prije dva tri dana kasno navečer primjetila sam da mi je iscjedak nekako roskast, kao neka sukrvica. kako je bilo samo malo i nije se ponovilo, odlučila sam ne paničariti previše (koliko je to uopće moguće, jer sam tu noć odmah sanjala da sam prokrvarila). jučer nije bilo ništa, a danas opet ujutro kao neke krvave žilice i sada opet kao neka sluzava sukrvica.
a još nisam stigla ni do prvog uzv, tek u ponedjeljak. užasno se bojim

----------


## Inesz

venddy,
to je vjerojatno od utogestana ili crinone gela.
i meni je bilo tako rokasto od crinone gela.

----------


## venddy

uh, sad sam u vodoravnom položaju za svaki slučaj, ako se ponovi otići ću na hitnu mada mi nije draga ta pomisao jer prošli put kad sam bila nisu imali dobre vijesti za mene.

----------


## tikica78

vendy nije to ništa ne brini se možda si se malo povrijedila stavljajući utrogestan..ali ipak miruj.

----------


## bebolinko

*venddy* bejbi,ja sam ti istu večer kad sam izvadila betu drugi put,prokrvarila samo tako-baš krv,prava crvena!nisam još ni bila tada na prvom uzv al dr je rekao da se ne bojim da je to moguče i poprilično česta pojava.tako da se nadam da je i kod tebe to sve super!
sretno na uzv!!!

----------


## medeni

Drage i dragi moji,
off sam teme, svratila sam vas pozdraviti.Našoj smijalici je danas 52 dana.Vrijeme leti a mi se konačno osjećamo ispunjeno, sretno kao roditelji našeg malog čuda.Sretno svim trudnicama!

----------


## venddy

danas cijeli dan je bilo ok, ali večeras krenula prava krv, nije ludo obilna ali tu je, plus bol u leđima. na žalost mislim da je za mene opet završilo na najgori način, več sam ovo prošla i bilo je identično.
srce mi je potpuno slomljeno. nisam htjela na hitnu, ujutro sam ionako kod mog MPO pa ću radije tamo napravit sve što bude potrebno.
milsim da ovim zatvaram ovu svoju priču, nemam više snage u sebi za preživit još jedan spontani. Totalno sam mrtva unutra

----------


## tikica_69

venddy, cijelo jutro čekam da nam se javiš i iskreno se nadam dobrim vjestima  :Love:

----------


## venddy

bila sam jutros na pregledu, vidjele su se 2 gest.vrećice, obje ŽV pozitivne i obje sa srčanim odjekom. 
ali, jedna je 38 mm a druga 12 mm. dr. kaže da nešto tako još nije vidjela (gotovo trostruka razlika u veličini), za sada pretpostavlja da najvjerojatnije jedan plod neće opstat (pretpostavlja manji ali ju buni što bi po nekim tjednima čak ovaj manji bio bliže nekom školskom primjeru nego ovaj veći). Pretpostavka je da je možda zbog toga krenulo ovo krvarenje ali nije sigurna.
odedila mi je strogo mirovanje i kontrolu za tjedan dana ako se krvarenje ne pojača.
Ja se i dalje bojim, ali što mi preostaje nego mirovanje i čekanje.
Jako mi je teško nosit se sa ovim

----------


## Inesz

venddy,
mislim na tebe. drži se i vjeruj u dobar ishod.

----------


## đurđa76

čitam redovito ali se baš i ne javljam
cure moje čestitam svim novim trudnicama i novopečenim mamama i tatama,da ne nabrajam svakog posebno,jedino želim izdvojiti čestitku za King,ne mogu vam opisati koliko me fasciniraju dvostruke a posebno trostruke trudnoće,i ja sam često priželjkivala tako ali sada nakon ove naše srećice masu puta samo pomislim o Bože hvala ti jer ne znam kako bi da mi je još jedno ili dvoje istovremeno,obzirom da ima dana kad me ova mala izubija,ali to su sve čari roditeljstva,zato skidam kapu svakoj mami blizanaca,a posebno trojčeka
mi smo dobro,rastemo naočigled,počeli su nas i zubići gnjaviti,vruće nam je jako ali eto sreća pa smo na moru i kupamo se već ko veliki,imam pravu malu ribicu,da joj je bit u moru cijeli dan!

----------


## Sezen

*king* čestitam ti od  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 

*wenddy* nadam se najboljem mogućem ishodu za tebe i tvoje mrvice.

ja sam ujutro na kontroli sa 39+2,od sinoć mi je beba strašno aktivna.obzirom sam prvo rodila prije gotovo 12 g 
ne sjećam se više kako je bilo prije samih trudova.iskreno se nadam da se nešto počelo dešavati dolje :Smile: 
friške rodilje kakva su vaša iskustva pred termin?

*eva133* draga nadam se da si dobro,još malo i ugledati ćeš svoje princeze.

 :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## Inesz

Sezen,
moj mali se bio dva dana prije poroda skroz smirio. bio miran i rijetko se mrdao.

----------


## MALECKA

*venddy* drži se bitno da su tu tvoje 2 mrvice  :Very Happy: ... držimo srećke da bude sve ok. A strah od sukrvice i krvi mi je poznata. Meni su skoro prvih 10 tjedana prošla super, a onda su počele sukrvice, pa krv i tako skoro pa jedno 7 tjedana - nešto malo sam odležala u bolnici strogo mirovanje, ali bebač je dobro jedino mi je posteljica nisko, ali to nije rijedak slučaj - sad smo 22 t, po Uvz-u smo malo veći, ali dobro smo.... Sad lijepo uživaj u ležećem položaju i mazi bušu  :Love:

----------


## andream

sezen, bez brige, normalno je da slabije osjećaš plod jer pogotovo pred kraj bebo više i nema mjesta u trbuhu za micanje. sretno na porodu!
 Malecka, avatar je  :Zaljubljen:  trebalo bi ga poslati onima iz "Građanske inicijative"  :Smile:

----------


## bebolinko

*večer cure moje trudne( i one koje će to biti uskoro)*

molila bih vas da mi napišete kad su krenuli vaši trudnički simptomi i da li ste ih uopče imali-jesu li vas bolile sise,jeste bile napuhnute,zadihane kod manjeg napora,pospane....ako da,kad je to sve krenulo?

hvalaaaa unaprijed  :Heart:

----------


## amyx

10 dana nakon transfera me počele bolit sise, počela mi se gadit kava, pišalo mi se non stop,a sa 6 tjedana počele mučnine koje još traju ali malo su blaže... to je to

----------


## kitty

ja sam već negdje gore napisala - nemam apsolutno nikakve simptome, jedino pospanost i učestalije mokrenje ali to mi uvijek bude od utrića tako da to djelomično pripisujem njima.

inače, mi jučer obavili 2. uzv, sve je super, bebica se lijepo razvija, jajnici su mi se konačno smanjili tako da nema više rizika od torzije pa smijem i na more...  :Very Happy: . i dalje nastavljam trudnoću voditi kod soc. ginićke, ne moram više na VV.

----------


## bebolinko

> ja sam već negdje gore napisala - nemam apsolutno nikakve simptome, jedino pospanost i učestalije mokrenje ali to mi uvijek bude od utrića tako da to djelomično pripisujem njima.
> 
> inače, mi jučer obavili 2. uzv, sve je super, bebica se lijepo razvija, jajnici su mi se konačno smanjili tako da nema više rizika od torzije pa smijem i na more... . i dalje nastavljam trudnoću voditi kod soc. ginićke, ne moram više na VV.


da pročitala sam kitty tvoj post  :Smile: !
čestitam ti da 2.uzv,divnoooo! :Very Happy: 
sa koliko to tjedana si išla?što se tada vidi?

----------


## bebolinko

> 10 dana nakon transfera me počele bolit sise, počela mi se gadit kava, pišalo mi se non stop,a sa 6 tjedana počele mučnine koje još traju ali malo su blaže... to je to


uf to su dva krasna srca pa nije ni cudo što su intezivniji simptomi!!!

sretno daljeeee :Very Happy:

----------


## kitty

> da pročitala sam kitty tvoj post !
> čestitam ti da 2.uzv,divnoooo!
> sa koliko to tjedana si išla?što se tada vidi?


jučer je bilo 8+1, bebica je dugačka 16.7 mm i ima male ručice i nožice  :Smile: , a srce joj kuca ko veliko. sljedeći uzv je tek 9.8., tad ću biti 12+4, uh tko će to dočekati... :čekam:

----------


## bebolinko

> jučer je bilo 8+1, bebica je dugačka 16.7 mm i ima male ručice i nožice , a srce joj kuca ko veliko. sljedeći uzv je tek 9.8., tad ću biti 12+4, uh tko će to dočekati... :čekam:


prekrašnoooo-ma mogu zamislit tvoju sreću!uzivaj u svakom trenu i bućni se jednom za mene  :Bouncing:  :Bouncing:

----------


## MALECKA

> sezen, bez brige, normalno je da slabije osjećaš plod jer pogotovo pred kraj bebo više i nema mjesta u trbuhu za micanje. sretno na porodu!
>  Malecka, avatar je  trebalo bi ga poslati onima iz "Građanske inicijative"


To je moj dečko sa 9 tjedana i dr. Alebić se čudil kak se lijepo posložil - voli se slikati.... samo već je sad brzić pa ga ne stigneju uloviti  :Smile: 

*bebolinko* - ja mogu reći da gotovo i nisam imala neke simptome, bolile su me cice, ali one su me bolile i prije od injekcija (uvijek me lupiju ti hormoni) malo učestalije piškanje, ali ostalo nikaj.... jedino ovaj put sam imala osjećaj da je to to! Od hrane sve mi je finooo, nikaj mi ne smrdi kaj se toga tiče trudnoća za poželjet....mene muče ove druge brige niska posteljica i tako to....

----------


## Kadauna

ajmo ljudi slati letak laži i istine o potpomognutoj oplodnji kako bismo širili istine kontra laži koji se šire ovih dana o nama pacijentima MPO - da smo ubojice i slično!!!

Proslijedite jednostavno mailom niže navedeni tekst i linkove, dižite na FB! Ovo se ljudi tiče svih nas!




> Svatko od nas može pomoći u širenju istine i  zalaganju za prava svih   građanki i građana ove zemlje, a osobito onih  kojima je potrebno   liječenje kako bi ostvarili najljepši dar  roditeljstva.  
> 
> Pročitajte *   ovdje* http://www.roda.hr/article/read/isti...nutoj-oplodnji 
> i podijelite ovaj *letak* http://www.roda.hr/uploads/neplodnos...5%BDI_2012.pdf 
> 
> Pomozite prenijeti istinu o tome što medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja uistinu jest!  
> 
> Pomozite demantirati neistine te skandalozne, lažne i neutemeljene    optužbe koje se šire u javnosti na štetu pacijentica i pacijenata koji    imaju stvaran medicinski problem i potrebu za liječenjem!  
> 
> ...

----------


## bebolinko

> To je moj dečko sa 9 tjedana i dr. Alebić se čudil kak se lijepo posložil - voli se slikati.... samo već je sad brzić pa ga ne stigneju uloviti 
> 
> *bebolinko* - ja mogu reći da gotovo i nisam imala neke simptome, bolile su me cice, ali one su me bolile i prije od injekcija (uvijek me lupiju ti hormoni) malo učestalije piškanje, ali ostalo nikaj.... jedino ovaj put sam imala osjećaj da je to to! Od hrane sve mi je finooo, nikaj mi ne smrdi kaj se toga tiče trudnoća za poželjet....mene muče ove druge brige niska posteljica i tako to....



hvala ti malecka na odgovoru  :Heart: 

bas lijepo je cuti ovo-znala sam da je to  to  :Smile: 

sretnooo daljeeee

----------


## venddy

kod mene jutros krvarenje puno obilnije, na uzv manja mrvica više nema otkucaja, stvorio se i hematom.
molim Boga da da naša druga mrvica i dalje bude dobro i ostane sa nama

----------


## frka

venddy, lezi i nastoj nečime okupirati mozak - knjiga, film, bilo što... mogu misliti kako ti je, ali ogromna je šansa da s velikom mrvom sve bude ok - vanishing twin sindrom i nije tako rijedak i često je popraćen krvarenjem... držim fige da sve bude ok!

----------


## Inesz

vebddy  :Heart:

----------


## karlita

evo cure samo da vas pozdravim danas mi je 34+2
moje dvije bebice super napreduju  :Heart:  :Heart: 
u ponedjeljak idemo na kontrolu pa ćemo znati više 


čestitam svim novim  trudnicama i držim palčeve trudilicama  :Teletubbies:  :Smile: 
Venddy samo pozitivno :Love:   - bolje sad nego kasnije

----------


## MALECKA

venddy  :Love:

----------


## andream

venddy, i ja sam imala vanishing twin u prvoj trudnoći i sve je proteklo u najboljem redu. nisam trebala čak niti mirovati. samo misli pozitivno, sve će biti OK.

----------


## mari mar

venddy  :Heart:

----------


## mari mar

> *večer cure moje trudne( i one koje će to biti uskoro)*
> 
> molila bih vas da mi napišete kad su krenuli vaši trudnički simptomi i da li ste ih uopče imali-jesu li vas bolile sise,jeste bile napuhnute,zadihane kod manjeg napora,pospane....ako da,kad je to sve krenulo?
> 
> hvalaaaa unaprijed


moji simptomi... :Coffee:  fuj, pišanje non-stop, gadi mi se meso i salama, sva sam njonji-njonji...pospana, a po noći ne mogu spavati...
i naglo dobivanje na težini što me sad već zabrinjava.....od početka stimulacije do sad dobila 7kg! :Mad:

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo da se i malo javimo.. Mi smo u nedjelju završili u bolnici jer je došlo do krvarenja koje je bilo izazvano najvjerojatnije sa stavljanjem utrogestana. Sad se smirilo, zatvorena sam , bebe su super, rastu.Danas su me pustili iz bolnice. I sad moram mirovati i od sada utriće moram piti..  

Što se tiče simptoma, ja da svoje bebice ne vidim na uzv-u nebi ni znala da sam trudna jedino su mi cicie veće nego prije.

----------


## Inesz

moji prvi simptomi javili su se u 8. tt-mučnina, umor i pospanost. sve nestalo ulaskom u 12 tt.
uz mučninu mi se počela gaditi kava koju inače volim, a silno sam željela jesti razne salame a to inače ne jedem jer ne volim. tako da sam svakodnevno u ranoj trunoći jela poli salamu. fuj!  :Smile:

----------


## paty

bok svim trudnicama!
imam pitanje dali je koja od vas imala slučaj da im je beba okrenuta  sa ledima ležala na vašim leđima? znam da to nije normalan položaj za bebu u 38tj.

----------


## amyx

meni se počela kava gadit 10-tak dana nakon transfera i tu sam pretpostavila da sam trudna, a inače sam jako voljela kavu...sad smo ušli u 12-ti tjedan i još mi je kava fuj... a povračanje na apsolutno sve mlječne proizvode je nehumano (smajlić koji bljuje)

----------


## dagnja

Pozdrav novim trudnicama, a Venddy tebi držim palčeve da sve prođe dobro!
Mi smo danas 35+0, sutra pregled kod babice pa ćemo vidjeti jel i dalje sve po planu u što čvrsto vjerujem da je. Moji simptomi su počeli 12 dan nakon inseminacije i mislim da sam tijekom cijele trudnoće imala apsolutno sve simptome koji postoje, ali samo kratko vrijeme. Mučnine su mi trajale do 12.tj, kava mi isto nije odgovarala dok nisam ušla u drugo tromjesečje, a sve ostalo je došlo i prošlo, osim što su cicke ostale velike i tvrde, a trbuh nastavio rasti.  :Smile:  Ništa od hrane mi se nije gadilo i jedem sve što mi dođe na tanjur ili u blizinu usta, ali najviše mi pašu kisele stvari. Zadnjih tjedana se osjećam ogromnom iako sam dobila malo više od 10 kg do sada pa valjda nema razloga za brigu.

----------


## amyx

Joj od hrane mi najviše odgovaraju juhe...sve moguće, voće i povrće i salate sa puuuuuno octa, samo da je što kiselije  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

a meni ljuto  :Grin: . kineska kiselo ljuta juha, uh sad bi maznula jednu  :njam:

----------


## bili

Jooj moji simptomi što se tiče hrane su totalno čudni, rekla bi moja mama pravi pravcati trudnički. Trenutno sam trudna 13+4 i nosim dvije prekrasne mrvice  :Heart:  :Heart: ...ne mogu jesti mljeveno meso, mislim fino mi je i obožavam ga na sve moguće načine ali mi je poslije jaaako loše, nikako mi ne sjeda na želudac tako da sam ga odlučila ne jesti bar jedno vrijeme šmrc....prije slatko nisam mogla staviti u usta a sad trpam sve što stignem samo slatko, naravno pokušavam se ipak malo kontrolirati radi šečera. Doručak mora biti što obilniji inače do ručka jedem barem 3 puta  :Smile:  Ne mogu zamisliti da bi u  usta stavila svježe krastavce na salatu, a prije sam samo to jela papriku i rajčicu rijeđe. U prvom tromjesečju nisam povraćala niti jedamput (hvala Bogu) tako da se nadam da ni neću. 
Imam pitanje za trudnice koje nose blizance, kad Vam se počeo jasno vidjeti trbuščić? Ja imam osjećaj da mi je već dosta veliki s obzirom na vrijeme trudnoće. Smeđi iscjedak mi je još uvijek tu ali sada recimo svakih 2-3 dana i to samo ujutro malo, ginekolog mi je rekao da je to normalno i nek se ne brinem, a i mama me tješi da je ona skoro cijelu trudnoću i s menom i bratom imala iscjedak tako da sam ipak mirnija  (obično je to kad se razljutim na ove nebulozne govore u Saboru ili kad čitam laži i gluposti pojedinih zastupnika ili predstavnika Crkve na MPO, tlak mi valjda skoči da bi tlakomjer ekspolodirao a ja sam u stanju nekom iskopat oči ). 
Jedva čekam izaći iz kuće u haljinici i svima ponosno pokazati svoj trbuščić  :Very Happy:

----------


## anabanana

wenndy, od srca se nadam da će sve dobro završiti  :Love: .

----------


## tikica78

billi evo ja ti mogu reći da sam i ja šokirana koliki mi je stomačić a tek sam 9 tjedana..
inače sam mršava tanka tak da se stomak vidi iz aviona.. i ja sam se pitala jel to normalno..

----------


## bili

Ja sam dosta smršavila prije postupka pa mi je trbuh bio ravan ko daska i sad hop stvarno rastemo na očigled  :Smile:  opet sam počela krvariti, i to sad puno jače nego zadnji puta, kad sam se digla iz kreveta samo se izlijalo ali 10 puta jače....ne boli me ništa ali ono stvarno sam zabrinuta...još ću malo odležati jer mi se vrti od stresa valjda pa mislim da ću ipak do hitne  nek tamo kažu da je sve ok da se ne ubijam od straha...držite palčeve da je sve ok

----------


## kitty

ja sam od početka stimulacije do sada smršavila 3 kg... trbuh mi se ne vidi još.

wenndy, nadam se da će sva dobro završiti.
bili, odi ti na hitnu za svaki slučaj, ali ja mislim da će biti sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## Maybe baby

Bili kako kitty kaže, odi rađe na hitnu. Meni je u nedjelju bilo samo na papiru krvarenje kad sam se brisala i išla sam kod nas u vž-u na hitnu i bilo je sve ok ali su me ostavili do jučer i napravili pretrage. Sve je ok i pustili su me doma. Bude sve ok ali samo da provjeriš pa da budeš mirna  :Smile:

----------


## bili

Evo mene domeka...sve je ok, bebači su na mjestu okreću se ko da se ništa nije dogodilo... zatvorena jesam, položaj maternice super...s obzirom da mi se već to dogodilo veli doktor da moguće da bude se događalo i dalje dok se to sve ne očisti ali bez panike ako nema bolova, svježe crvene krvi ili ugrušaka..ovo je bila jako tamna krv tako da je to kao "normalno".. stvarno me pregledao detaljno i ultrazvuk i posvetio mi vremena, mirovanje i utrogestani do sljedeće kontrole kod mog ginića koja je 23.07.... a sad u krevetac lagano, premorena sam već.....

----------


## Gosparka

Napokon da se i ja javim....bila sam se odmakla od svega.....od čitanja i pisanja po forumima, od tumačenja raznih simptoma i ne-simptoma...google mi je jedno vrijeme bio najbolji prijatelj, a onda sam nakon gubitka jednog od blizanaca (prije godinu dana isto gubitak jedne bebe), rekla Dosta i napokon počela uživati u trudnoći i koliko toliko ne opterećivati se....što bude, bit će...

I bilo je.......19.06.2012.g. je na svijet došao i naš pišulinac i sve nas usrećio....uživamo kao nikad....je, je, tu je još strah i navikavanje na pelene u kasnim 30-tim  :Grin:  te kronično nespavanje...iiihhh i što nas još čeka..ali iskreno, uživamo !!!!!  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  

Cure drage, stoga vam svima želim sreću u postupcima i da same što prije osjetite ono što sam i ja napokon dočekala...tu beskrajnu ljubav  :Heart:  !!!!!

SRETNO....I VELIKI KISSSS SVIMA OD M. !!!!!!     :Love:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Gosparka*, čestitam na malom dječaku!

----------


## kockica1

Pozdrav cure! 
Da vam se javimo 4.07 je nasa princeza dosla na svijet. Samo se mazimo ljubimo i puno volimo
 Porod je bio skolsi. Nesto najlipse na ovom svitu. I hvala bogu napokon dobila najlipsi posao na svijetu- biti MAJKAA.iskreno to svima zelim

----------


## lovekd

Gosparka, Kockice, iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy:  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Maybe baby

Gosparka, kockice čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: . 

Bili evo sve je u redu, baš mi je drago  :Very Happy:

----------


## dagnja

Čestitke novim mamicama, zvuči predivno pa i ja jedva čekam ugledati svoje sunce! :Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

Gosparka,Kockice cestitam! Uzivajte i mazite se sa svojim mrvicama!

----------


## tonili

Bravo. bravo! Koliko novih srećica!
Čestitam svim sretnim roditeljima!
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mistic

Gosparka, Kockice cestitam!!!

----------


## mirna26

curke čestitke na vašim bebicama......uživajte!! :Wink:

----------


## Sezen

*Gosparka,kockica1* čestitam vam od  :Heart: !

meni danas termin,ništa se ne dešava,starijeg sina sam rodila sa 41+3 pa se bojim da bi i ovaj put moglo biti slično.
sutra smo na pregledu i ctg-u pa ćemo vidjeti što kažu.
hvala ti Bože barem je zahladilo pa je lakše.
pusa svima!

----------


## venddy

gosparka i kockice čestitam na bebicama, a tvoja priča gosparka posebno mi ulijeva nadu prije sutrašnjeg uzv.
čestitam cure :Klap:

----------


## Destiny child

Gosparka  i Kockice čestitam!  

Sezen i nama danas termin i ništa posebno se ne događa, jedino što mi se zadnja dva dana užasno spava, prespavam pola dana. Sutra isto na ctg u bolnicu pa ćemo vidjeti.
Danas bi bilo lijepo roditi...vrijeme nam ide na ruku :Smile:

----------


## mari mar

Ima li netko ovdje da je išao kod dr. Marton na uzv i kombinirani probir?

----------


## tikica78

hej mari mar idem ja , to ti je dr.L preporučio jel da?
ja sam se naručila 3.08.

cure koje ste nam postale mamice čestitam , našim terminušama lagan porod želim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiarad

> hej mari mar idem ja , to ti je dr.L preporučio jel da?
> ja sam se naručila 3.08.
> 
> cure koje ste nam postale mamice čestitam , našim terminušama lagan porod želim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Tikica, ja sam isla kod Marton skoro godinu dana. nije mi bas sjela nesto dobro. samo da znas. 7 mjeseci me sopala sa klomifenom i samo su ciste nastajale. iako je njena sestra moju mamu spasila. To su ti stara mama i jedna kcer koja rade privatno i druga kcer radi na svetom duhu.

----------


## mari mar

> hej mari mar idem ja , to ti je dr.L preporučio jel da?
> ja sam se naručila 3.08.
> 
> cure koje ste nam postale mamice čestitam , našim terminušama lagan porod želim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


da dr. L. mi je preporučio...
jesi već išla kod nje prije ili sad prvi put ideš?

----------


## Sezen

> Gosparka  i Kockice čestitam!  
> 
> Sezen i nama danas termin i ništa posebno se ne događa, jedino što mi se zadnja dva dana užasno spava, prespavam pola dana. Sutra isto na ctg u bolnicu pa ćemo vidjeti.
> Danas bi bilo lijepo roditi...vrijeme nam ide na ruku


je draga bilo bi lijepo...
ja za razliku od tebe malo spavam,do prije nekoliko dana sam spavala popodne po par sati,a sada me uhvatila neka nesanica,
a energije imam puno,peglam,čistim,kuham sve u šesnaest :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> Tikica, ja sam isla kod Marton skoro godinu dana. nije mi bas sjela nesto dobro. samo da znas. 7 mjeseci me sopala sa klomifenom i samo su ciste nastajale. iako je njena sestra moju mamu spasila. To su ti stara mama i jedna kcer koja rade privatno i druga kcer radi na svetom duhu.


Meni je kćer koja radi privatno, zbog povećanog nuhalnog nabora rekla da 90% nosim bebu s downom. Umrla sam skoro kod nje na stolu.  Toliko straha i panike koliko mi je ona priredila nije nitko. 
Toplo preporučam da ih se klonite.

----------


## Inesz

Cure koje idete na kombinirani-oprezne budite. Idite kod liječnika koji rade puno pretraga mjerenja nuhalnog nabora i imaju potrebne licence za tu pretragu. Dr koji nije iskusan u mjerenju nuhalnog nabora može lako napraviti netočno mjerenje, a onda često kod žena nastupa panika i strah. Kod mjerenja nuhalnog nabora, svaka desetninka milimetra a kamoli milimetar su bitni jer jako utječu na konačan rezultat. U mjerenju nuhalnog nabora nedovoljno educiran i nedovoljno iskusan ginekolog može lako pogriješiti.

Topao savjet: za ultrazvučno mjerenje ići kod  liječnika koji rade velik broj mjerenja nuhalnog nabora i iskusni su u tome, biokemijski dio odraditi u bolnici u Vinogradskoj, a ne u privatnim laboratorijima.

----------


## Mojca

Eto, Inesz je staloženo i stručno rekla. :Heart:

----------


## tlukaci5

hej cure, zna li netko novosti o king, kako je, ona i bebe?

----------


## tikica78

joj sad ste me isprepadale.. pa ne znam meni je dr.L preporučio ovu doktoricu za nuhalni jer kao ona je precizna i točna a budu i nalazi isti dan, krv ne vadi ona nego se ide negdje u bolnicu ne znam još točno..
nisam nikad bila kod te žene ..šta sad da radim?

----------


## 1977

> Cure koje idete na kombinirani-oprezne budite. Idite kod liječnika koji rade puno pretraga mjerenja nuhalnog nabora i imaju potrebne licence za tu pretragu. Dr koji nije iskusan u mjerenju nuhalnog nabora može lako napraviti netočno mjerenje, a onda često kod žena nastupa panika i strah. Kod mjerenja nuhalnog nabora, svaka desetninka milimetra a kamoli milimetar su bitni jer jako utječu na konačan rezultat. U mjerenju nuhalnog nabora nedovoljno educiran i nedovoljno iskusan ginekolog može lako pogriješiti.
> 
> Topao savjet: za ultrazvučno mjerenje ići kod  liječnika koji rade velik broj mjerenja nuhalnog nabora i iskusni su u tome, biokemijski dio odraditi u bolnici u Vinogradskoj, a ne u privatnim laboratorijima.


Ines, meni su u Kliničku bolnicu Merkur slali u laboratorij. Bila 03.07.

----------


## aslan

> joj sad ste me isprepadale.. pa ne znam meni je dr.L preporučio ovu doktoricu za nuhalni jer kao ona je precizna i točna a budu i nalazi isti dan, krv ne vadi ona nego se ide negdje u bolnicu ne znam još točno..
> nisam nikad bila kod te žene ..šta sad da radim?


tikica78 ja ti preporucam dr marton, ja sam sve obavljala kod nje pa i kombinirani, prekrasna zena i jako dobra doktorica, kombinirani ce ti napravit ulla marton dakle kcer jer rade mama i kcer, odmah ti kaze koliki je nuhalni nabor i onda ako ces i krv vaditi mozes npr u laboratoriju Brayer, nalazi budu isti dan gotovi ili sutradan zavisi u koje doba dana ces vadit krv, nalaze e mailom posalju doktorici i ona te nazove i javi ti. stvarno preporucam dr Marton u svemu!

----------


## tikica78

hvala ti aslan sad si me umirila.. tako sam se veselila tom pregledu  a i dr, mi je preporučio .. super , puno ti hvala!
još putujem iz osijeka kod nje, naručila me u 8,30 onda se nadam stići sve obaviti u istom danu.

----------


## amyx

Ja bi ti preporučila da ideš kod dr Radončića, u Vili. Odma ti je tamo i Breyer di odmah vadiš krv. Ali kako hoćeš...

----------


## mari mar

a jeste i mene isprepadale!!!!!! i meni ju dr.L. nahvalio...
 :Sad:

----------


## bubiloo

> joj sad ste me isprepadale.. pa ne znam meni je dr.L preporučio ovu doktoricu za nuhalni jer kao ona je precizna i točna a budu i nalazi isti dan, krv ne vadi ona nego se ide negdje u bolnicu ne znam još točno..
> nisam nikad bila kod te žene ..šta sad da radim?


Tikica 78.......ja ti nemam baš iskustva sa dr. Marton pa ti neznam dati preporuku ali ti mogu reći gdje ja idem.
Ja na kombinirani idem prekosutra u Polikliniku Betaplus........vjerovatno si čula već za njih jer oni se isto bave MPO-om......inače ja tamo vodim svoju trudnoću privatno kod dr. Baumana koji je inače voditelj centra za hunamu reprodukciju na Svetom Duhu..........ja u doktora imam puno povjerenje......on me operirao i zahvaljujući njemu sad kuca jedno srčeko ispod moga jer je savršeno odradio posao (inače operirala sam uznapredovalu endometriozu i polip na maternici). 
Ono s čime sam jako zadovoljna je i njihova super organizacija.......ja sam naručena ujutro-moj dokotr će napraviti detaljan uzv i sve izmjeriti i njihova med. sestra će mi izvaditi krv i onda dalje oni sve šalju u laboratorij a meni popodne stigne nalaz........znači nalaz je isti dan a ja ne moram nigdje nosakati krv i taj papir sa mjerama to odrade oni.
Ako ti je dr.L preporučio tu doktroicu sigurno ti nije preporučio nekog tko nema iskustva.......najvažnije je da imaš povjerenje u doktora kojeg si izabrala.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> joj sad ste me isprepadale.. pa ne znam meni je dr.L preporučio ovu doktoricu za nuhalni jer kao ona je precizna i točna a budu i nalazi isti dan, krv ne vadi ona nego se ide negdje u bolnicu ne znam još točno..
> nisam nikad bila kod te žene ..šta sad da radim?


Meni je dr.L preporučio dr.Kosa. Ja sam sve obavljala kod dr. Kosa.

----------


## antalya

*tikice78* i meni je bio preporučen dr.Kos od strane prof.Š. Navodno da je jedan od najboljih uzv dijagnostičara. Na mene je ostavio jako dobar dojam. Preporuka.

----------


## amyx

E da...zaboravih i ja spomenut dr Kosa uz dr R

----------


## kiarad

> hvala ti aslan sad si me umirila.. tako sam se veselila tom pregledu  a i dr, mi je preporučio .. super , puno ti hvala!
> još putujem iz osijeka kod nje, naručila me u 8,30 onda se nadam stići sve obaviti u istom danu.


Tikica, nemoras se bojati. svi oni znaju svoj posao. dobri su i kos i radoncic i marton. osobno sam kod svih njih bila. marton ce ti se dopasti zbog pristupa sigurna sam. ali meni se eto zamjerila jer me sopala sa klomifenima i ciljala mi odnose a ciste su rasle i rasle. kad je luci to vidio krizao se. zato ju ne volim, ali s druge strane vidla je polipe koje nitko drugi nije vidio i odmah smo to rijesili, da nismo sad ne bi bila trudna. malo je cudno da je nas prije tebe i to dva mjeseca slao kod kosa a sad salje kod marton, zasto nemam pojma u cemu je kvaka. luci mi nije doktor od provizija vec mozda tako ja sam mu rekla zadnji outa da kod kosa vise ne idem. nije mi sjeo. sto da radim...ne volim kada doktor pojedine pacijente priveligira i sudi po izgledu. mozda su se luciju zalili na kosa pa on odlucio promijeniti tko zna...uglavnom kada obavis kod marton ides u brayer osim ako ti marton ne izvadi krv i nosi ona sam u breyer. znam da ona nema medicinske sestre...ono sto ti ne zelim je da te gleda mama iako je mama isto strucnjak ali ima dosta godina i tako...ulla je bolja.

----------


## mari mar

koliko se čeka na nalaze u brayeru?

----------


## tikica78

navodno ta neka ulla će me gledati, a tko zna možda je taj dr.Kos na Go pa me poslao kod dr.Marton ali evo dobila sam sa još par strana takve pohvale za tu dr. tak da neću odustati idem kod nje. javim vam kak je prošlo i hvala svima za svajetima.
mari mar dr. Marton je meni rekla na telefon da nalaze dobiješ isti dan na mail.. a sad gdje se ta krv vadi to ne znam točno.

----------


## kiarad

nalazi u breyeru su odmah isti dan.

----------


## Mojca

Tikice, ja sam dugo prije toga bila pacijent Martonica i bila sam zadovoljna, poznanica je sad tamo vodila trudnoću, bila je zadovoljna, ne kažem da ćeš loše proći, već da ona nije najbolji izbor za to, jer nn je nešto drugo, vani to rade samo certificirani liječnici.  Molim te pročitaj moju priču, da ne umreš od straha kao ja, ako opet nešto bubne. http://forum.roda.hr/threads/64172-v...molim-iskustva

I pazi, lakome su na novce, unaprijed sve pitaj, traži račun, ja ga više puta nisam nego jesam dobila. 

Sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

isprike sto upadam iz vedra neba, ali mozda ce nekom pomoci info. moja sogorica (inace drzavljanka amerike) je prije par tjedana bila kod dr. ulle marton na kombiniranom probiru i na temelju rezultata ju je dr. marton poslala dr. kosu na amniocentezu (ide danas).
*tikica* sretno!

----------


## Sonja29

tikice sretno!
Šta nam je sa Sezen???

----------


## Mia Lilly

> isprike sto upadam iz vedra neba, ali mozda ce nekom pomoci info. moja sogorica (inace drzavljanka amerike) je prije par tjedana bila kod dr. ulle marton na kombiniranom probiru i na temelju rezultata ju je dr. marton poslala dr. kosu na amniocentezu (ide danas).
> *tikica* sretno!


Ja bi preporučila dr.Kosa jer, kao što sam i napisala, sve sam obavila kod njega. I kombinirani, i amniocentezu.
Meni dr. L (_a vodio mi je trudnoću do kraja_) nije ni spomenuo ovu drugu doktoricu.

----------


## bubekica

> Ja bi preporučila dr.Kosa jer, kao što sam i napisala, sve sam obavila kod njega. I kombinirani, i amniocentezu.
> Meni dr. L (_a vodio mi je trudnoću do kraja_) nije ni spomenuo ovu drugu doktoricu.


evo danas sogi bila, napravio joj je anomaly scan (ponovo) i narucio je na amnio iducu srijedu, kaze da je danas prerano (15+4). mislim da onaj tjedan iza ide na go.

----------


## tikica78

a zašto mora na amniocentezu? jel se to ide kad nešto nije u redu? ja na to bi pristala jer znam curu koja je neki dan zbog toga izgubila bebu , preveliki je rizik

----------


## bubekica

Sestra joj je imala turnerov sindrom, a i nalazi kombiniranog joj nisu bas bajni. Ja sam osobno protiv ac, al njihova je odluka.

----------


## Inesz

dr Kos je vjerojatno najbolji stručnjak za uz u trudnoći

u 18 tt bila sam na uz kod njega, bebača je gledao toliko pažljivo, anaomaly scan radio je gotovo sat vremena.
sve pregleda, ništa ne propušta, strpljivo čeka dok se beba ne pomakne da bi sve mogao vidjeti i pregledati.

toplo preporučam dr Kosa

----------


## bubekica

I iskustvo moje sogice je odlicno!

----------


## artisan

čestitke novim mamicama :Very Happy: 

i ja sam na kombinirani i anomaly išla u ginekos kod dr Kos, topla preporuka.

Mi smo 37 tt jučer navršili, zatvorena još, čekamo...

----------


## Charlie

Iskustva su stvarno razlicita. Meni npr. dr. Kos uopce nije sjeo - tijekom cijelog pregleda je zvakao zvakacu a ne mogu ga pohvalit ni da je bio nesto posebno ljubazan. Inace sam ga imala u boljem sjecanju od ranije (hodala sam kod njega na gin. preglede dok je jos radio u Viliju) ali sad imam dojam da se promijenio otkad ima svoju ordinaciju. Bilo bi nekako ocekivano da se onda vise potrudi ali evo moj dojam je bio takav da se vise nisam vratila. Daleko od toga da bih sumnjala u njegovu strucnost, samo mi je zasmetao taj nezainteresirani pristup.

Moja iskustva s dr. Marton su dobra, kao i s dr. Radoncicem.

----------


## ina33

Evo mojih 2 centa - svi su mi od njih super i genijalni.

Marton - meni je ona super super super. Ono što mi je kod nje super je (iz moje laičko-pacijentske perspektive) je što nije stila "misli pozitivno i bit će sve OK", i što je oprezna. Nekima to smeta - ako ste tipovi da vam smeta, onda promislite.

Radončić - njegov forte je, iz moje perspektive, izuzetna dostupnost, friendly pristup i ugodna komunikacija, on je malo više "misli pozitivno" od Martonice.

Kos - e, on mi je za nuhalni bio the right guy. On nije ni misli pozitivno ni misli negativno - on je stila da te osvijesti pažljiivo o rizicima i ostavi te da odlučiš, pažljivo ti objasnivši što je za tebe rizik i što je na tanjuru za izgubiti i što ti je prihvatljivo. On je meni oko mojih dvojbi oko amnio ono baš totalno legao, baš to što se držao sa strane, sve objasnio, sve hajlajtirao i rekao "što ćemo" - a ne "ja bi to i to i ja ne bi to i to".

Svi troje su mi ma ono baš super. Koji je kompetentniji u znanju - to su male granice koje ja ko laik ne mogu prosudit. Svodi se na "beauty contest", tj. što kome u nekom trenu (komunikacijski) više paše. Uvjerena sam da svi znaju izmjerit nuhalni i imaju za to odgovarajuću mašineriju.

Oko amnio dilma je kao Kos No. 1, ako do toga dođe.

----------


## ina33

Pardon, kod Kosa sam radila amnio i onaj anomaly scan, mislim da su za nuhalni svi OK. Neki dr-ovi pak ne preferiraju breyerov lab za vađenje krvi, nego Vinogradsku... ali, iz moje perspektive, onda treba pitat dr-a koji će nalaz tumačit (kod kog se ide na UZV) ima li neke preference tj.... ono, seljački "koji lab voli" (nemojte tako pitati, nego stila imate li preporuku di da odem itd.itd.).

----------


## amyx

Ja sam kombinirani radila kod Radončića i pitala sam ga za vađenje krvi mogu li u Breyer pošto je odmah kod Vilija, rekao mi je da ne, da njih nikako ne voli, i poslao me u Vinogradsku. S tim da mi je sestra u Viliju izvadila krv i ja sam to samo odfurala u Vinogradsku. Oni nalaz šalju Radončiću, a on je meni javio za nalaz.  Dok još nisam bila trudna trebala sam raditi neke nalaze i isto mi je rekao d ako idem privatno neka idem u sunce...

----------


## mari mar

a joooj ja jutros malo prokrvarila....i onda stalo da bi se sad opet pojavilo par kapi  :Sad: 
naručena sam za sutra ujutro kod dr. na pregled nadam se da nije ništa strašno, a u stvari umirem od straha  :scared:  :scared:

----------


## mistic

mari mar kako ti je danas? Nadam se da je sve u redu.

----------


## bili

Mari mar znam točno kako ti je, ja sam nakon 2 krvarenja (tamno smeđe) doživjela i treće (svježa krv u kapljicama) jučer u noći u 2 sata, nemoram ni pojašnjavati da nisam više spavala uopće, čula sam se s dr. i rekli su mi da kao je to pritisak ovo ono jer nisam imala stolicu tri dana. Svi udri drvljem i kamenjem po meni..znam kriva sam al s obzirom da otprije imam s time problema dani su mi prošli a nisam vodila brigu..da bi ja ipak danas otišla po drugo mišljenje totalno drugom doktoru (privatno) koji mi je rekao da imam ranicu na cerviksu veličine 2,7mm i da njemu nije jasno kako su me takvu pustili u postupak.....rana vjerojatno je prokrvarila pod pritiskom crijeva i nadutosti ali ono....mirovanje sada a nakon 20.tog tjedna još jače mirovanje radi cerviksa i rane koja sigurno neće proći u trudnoći... bebe su super, velike 8,7 i 9,0 cm  :Smile:  prekrasni...spol nismo vidjeli ali nema veze s tim se nakon tolikog šoka od krvarenja i mirovanja i paženja ne zamaramo...sasvim nam je svejedno... 
Mari javi dal je sve ok, mi držimo palčeve i vjerujemo da je!

----------


## mari mar

išla sam danas kod dr. i rekao mi je da mirujem i ne radim ništa.....a možda sam ovih dana pretjerala sa kućanskim poslovima pa ono nije bilo jako vruće pa se uhvatila spremanja...  :oklagija: 
na uzv je sve ok, dugački smo 2,77cm, srce kuca....
još malo je bilo smeđeg, ali nadam se da će i to stati......

ma ovo ležanje mi je naporno...... :durise:

----------


## mistic

Naporno je ležanje, da, ali ako treba bolje da ležiš nego da se kasnije lupaš poglavi ako šta pođe krivo  :Wink: 
Slušaj dr-a i čuvaj svoju mrvu, biti će sve u redu.

----------


## Destiny child

Drage moje, evo da se javimo...Na 40+1 stigao nam je naš ljepotan. Vaginalni porod prošao školski baš kao i cijela trudnoća, štoviše imali smo sreće i rodili za 2 sata što je šokiralo i doktore s obzirom da sam prvorotka. Jednostavno trudovi su bili jaki od samog početka, odmah na 10 min, pa na 5min, u boxu dobili drip i za 2 sata bebač je bio sa nama. Puno sam šetala tijekom trudnoće i zadnjih 2 tjedna na pilates lopti radila vježbe za zdjelicu. Štreberski naučila disanje i tijekom poroda nastojala što više opustiti sve mišiće. Ne mogu reći da je to presudilo brzom porodu, jednostavno smo valjda imali sreće...Sada smo doma i ne možemo vjerovati da je to čudo napokon sa nama. Iskreno vam od srca svima želim tako lijepu trudnoću i porod kao što je bio moj. Sve to ovdje zaslužuju nakon suza i muka koje smo prošle. Pusa svima!

----------


## Sonja29

mari mar sve ćeš ti to izdržati i bit će to sve u redu!
Destiny child čestitam!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lovekd

Destiny child, čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!! Joj, dok to čitam....kad bi nam barem svima bilo ko tebi...napiši mjere bebača!  :Smile: 
Uživajte u maženju i paženju!!! Sretno!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## mistic

Destiny child čestitam!!!

----------


## kiarad

BOK CURE, jel ima netko da ide roditi u podobnik i da mu je termin u 10.mjesecu?

----------


## Tigrica84

*Destiny*Od srca vam cestitam.Ja sutra idem na pregled u Merkur.Bas me zanim hoce li biti kakve promjene od proslog puta.Sutra ulazim u 38tj.Vec sam polako nestrpljiva :Laughing:

----------


## eva133

Destiny cestitam.
Tigrice sretno

----------


## mari mar

Destiny child čestitam od srca!!!!!!! :Klap: 
kako je lijepo čuti ovakve vijesti...... :Very Happy:

----------


## nataša

Cure, kako ste izdržale od prvog pregleda na kojem  ste čule ili vidjele otkucaje do sljedećeg? ja ima pregled ponovo sa 8 tjedana, prvi je bio sam 5+4 i već sam poluluda od brige!
Ne znam o čemu da mislim, ništa me posebno ne boli, osim silnog umora i psvanaj i bolova u grudima, stomak sasvim ok. Brinila bih se i da boli, sad se brinem što ne boli...sva sam već ko na iglama.. kako je vama?

----------


## dagnja

Destiny, čstitam! Stvarno zvuči divno i kao iz snova!

Nataša, ja ti mogu odgovoriti iz svog iskustva da se ti pregledi čini kilometrima dugi jedni od drugih, a ja sam još k tome u sasvim drugom sustavu budući da živim vani. I imala sam svega 3 uzv-a i preglede u prosjeku u razmaku 5-6 tjedana pa sam ipak nekako izdržala. Na neki nečin mi je s vremenom postalo lakše, opustila sam se i ne brinula se previše. Ne brini se, sve je to i bit će u redu, a brigom ionako ne možeš ništa promijeniti, pokušaj se opustiti i uživati koliko možeš, tih 40 tj. na kraju tako brzo prođe.

----------


## mirna26

Destiny..čestitam i želi vam svu sreću...

----------


## artisan

destiny čestitam!

----------


## Tigrica84

hej curke.Samo da javim ada sam bila danas na pregledu u Merkuru.Nije bilo nikakvih promjena u odnosu na prosli ponedeljak.A ja sam vec pomalo nestrpljiva.Nekako imam osjecaj da je bebi lijepo tu unutra da mu se bas i ne ide van.sad sam usla u 38tj

----------


## Sonja29

Još malo draga i ubrzo ćeš i ti grliti svoje malo čudo :Zaljubljen:

----------


## anabanana

Destiny, čestitke od srca  :Love:

----------


## MALECKA

:Very Happy: Destiny čestitke  :Klap:

----------


## venddy

Destiny čestitka na bebici :Klap:

----------


## tikica78

čestitam mamici!

----------


## Tigrica84

Curke.Da li vi mislite da se se ova moja situacija (prst otvorena vec 10dana) moze promjeniti prije termina 8.8. tocnije vjerujete li da beba sama od sebe pozeli izaci van prije?? :Shock:

----------


## tikica78

moguće zašto ne? ali opet ima cura koje budu otvorene i onda nikako se ne otvaraju dalje..
sve to ovisi. imaš kakvih kontrakcija?

----------


## mistic

Tigrica84 sve je moguće, i da se otvoriš i da ti ovakvo stanje bude do kraja, sve zavisi...

----------


## Beti3

> Curke.Da li vi mislite da se se ova moja situacija (prst otvorena vec 10dana) moze promjeniti prije termina 8.8. tocnije vjerujete li da beba sama od sebe pozeli izaci van prije??


O, da itekako može. Dođeš sa trudovima, a ono samo nestalo ušće, a još ni malo otvorena. A kad krene...da vidiš kako ide. 
Odgovaram ti, jer je jedan od mojih termina bio baš 8.8., a beba je sama odlučila roditi se 31.7. Na pun mjesec. (Ove godine je pun mjesec 02.08.)
To koliko si otvorena, uopće nema veze sa početkom poroda. Beba će odlučiti kad će van, a da li će to poželjeti prije ili ne, nitko ne može znati. No, ni indukcija ti nije ništa strašno. Porod kao porod. Zaboraviš kako je bilo, ionako porod kratko traje kad usporediš sa dužinom trudnoće. 
A onda nastupa najljepše doba-njega i odgoj bebice. Neće biti lako, ali to je posao koji svaka mama s guštom prihvaća.

----------


## Mojca

> Curke.Da li vi mislite da se se ova moja situacija (prst otvorena vec 10dana) moze promjeniti prije termina 8.8. tocnije vjerujete li da beba sama od sebe pozeli izaci van prije??


Moja frendca je bila 3 prsta otvorena od 31. tjedna na dalje... na kraju prenijela tjedan dana. 
Nema ti tu pravila. 

Samo polako.  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

Tako je i meni receno prosli tjedan, s 37+5 bila sam otvorena 4 cm, kad sam ga pitala sro to znaci doktor je rekao da s takvim nalazom moze krenuti svaki dan, a mogu i prenijeti 2 tjedna. Sutra sam na kontroli pa cemo vidjeti sto se zbiva.

----------


## Tigrica84

hvala cure na savjetima i iskustvima.takvo nesto sam si ja pomislila.Nista,ostaje mi samo da budem strpljiva.U ponedeljak idem opet na pregled pa cemo vidjet kako je stanje.Ugodna vecer svima.

----------


## Mojca

Charlie, pa ti si skoro pa u finishu.  :Smile:  
Sretno!

----------


## bebolinko

> BOK CURE, jel ima netko da ide roditi u podobnik i da mu je termin u 10.mjesecu?


nitko se ne javlja,al molim te napiši nam izvještaj ako češ ti tamo roditi :Smile: !
sretno!!!!!

----------


## tikica78

ja bi rado u podobnik da sam bliže..

----------


## 1977

> BOK CURE, jel ima netko da ide roditi u podobnik i da mu je termin u 10.mjesecu?


Idem ja, ali tek za Novu Godinu :Sad: :-

----------


## Charlie

> Charlie, pa ti si skoro pa u finishu.  
> Sretno!


Hvala Mojca  :Heart: 

Danas jos malo otvorenija, sve je spremno, samo cekamo da krene. Vec sam se bila na trenutak pobojala da ce me zadrzati ali kako trudova nema, lijepo sam doma do daljnjega.

Cestitke novim mamicama a trudnicama pred porodom sreeeeetno!!!

----------


## andream

Charlie, ~~~~~~~~~~~ za sretni trenutak, neka bude brzo i bezbolno  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> Charlie, ~~~~~~~~~~~ za sretni trenutak, neka bude brzo i bezbolno


x i  :Heart: !

----------


## Tigrica84

*Charlie*U kojoj bolnici ces roditi?Ja i ti smo blizu s datumima.Bas me zanima koja ce prije.Ja sad 38+2

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Charlie i Tigrica84*, sretno!
*Destiny child*, čestitam!

----------


## kiarad

budem vam javila, ali bas cudno da nitko ne ide u podobnik. Tikica, meni su u bolnici rekli da im dolaze i iz dubrovnika i iz bosne. kao nazovu ih da su trudovi poceli i onda krenu iako znam da kod tebe je drugi slucaj. bila sam i tamo na pregledu i prosla sam sa primaljom kroz kliniku. ajme, tamo sve mirisi i tako su ljubazni. mi smo odlucili skupiti lovu i prvu bebu roditi tamo i odlucila sma dojiti pa kud puklo. a kad ti oni tamo svki dan to sve lijepo u miru pokazu onda i imam velike sanse. po meni bi trebao hzzo barem nesto sufinancirati jer da radam u bolnici i to njih kosta. ali di smo mi od europe....

cure, a jel ima netko termin oko 22.10. cisto da ne izludim doma da imam nekog da me bodri? he,he

----------


## Inesz

meni uopće nije čudno što nitko ne ide u privatno rodilište, evo samo dva vrlo očita razloga:
-od kud danas većini parova dvadesetak tisuća kuna 
-ljudi se informiraju i vide masu negativnih iskustava iz privatnog rodilišta


Kiarad, nije teško dojiti, možeš ti to. Ako želiš možemo se naći da ti pokažem  :Smile: 
Nemoj olako odustati i davati djetetu adaptirano. To nije dobro za dijete ni za tebe. 

Svaka mama može dojiti. Zbilja su rijetke situacije kada mama ne može dojiti.
Sretno!

(imaš Rodinu radionicu o dojenju, toplo ti preporučam)

----------


## Mojca

Ja sam htjela ići roditi u privatno rodilište. I da, sve je tako kako kiarad piše, sve je mirisno, čisto, svi su ljubazni... ali samo na danima otvorenih vrata kad dođeš prvi put vidjeti. Bila sam 100% sigurna da ću tu roditi. 

A s prvog pregleda u 35 tt kod slavnog profesora izašla sam u suzama. Ponašao se prema meni kao da smo u DZ, nije ogovarao na moja pitanja, radio fotografije bebe koje ja nisam htjela (samo da mi uzme lovu), MD nije smio sa mnom na pregled.... kad sam rekla da želim prirodan porod, rekao je da sam stara i da se ne budem otvarala, pogrešno mi je izračunao termin (računao je po menstruaciji, a ne po punkciji (meni je punkcija bila 11 dan), pa je podivljao kad sam mu to napomenula... ma uglavnom užas jedan... 
Isto tako, ni sestre nisu bile ljubazne kao prvog dana, ctg sam morala držati rukom svo vrijeme, kad su otkucaji na tren stali, viknula je iz susjedne prostorije nek si pomaknem ctg malo u lijevo, nije ga došla namjestiti. 

Na kraju sam otišla u Feldbach i tamo dobila kraljevski tretman za manje novce.

----------


## Mojca

I još nešto... za dojenje potpisujem Inesz. 
Dojenje je nešto najljepše na svijetu.  :Zaljubljen: 

A Rodine radionice o dojenju su sjajne. I brošura i CD... sve to si nabavite i počnite "učiti" o dojenju u trudnoći. Meni je i ova knjiga bila odlična. http://harfa.hr/knjiga.asp?n=KNJIGA%...ojenja&id=3049

Kad krene, dojenje je jednostavno, lako, spretno, praktično... 
I da ne mislite da je moje dojenje bilo bez problema, pa lako meni pričati... nije, imala sam i ragade i mastitis i soor... i boljelo je za poludit na trenutke, ali sam bila visoko motivirana i svjesna važnosti majčinog mlijeka. Evo, 9 mj. je prošlo i dalje dojim, i uživam u tome. Emotivnu razinu dojenja ne mogu niti opisati... 

Informirajte se unaprijed, čitajte Rodinu brošuru, ili knjigu iz linka, gledajte Rodin CD, odite na radionicu ako možete... 
 :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Ja ne bih isla u privatno rodiliste prije svega zbog sigurnosti. Sto ako se nesto zakomplicira, zatreba kirurg, nesto s bebom...onda iz Podobnika ide transfer u druge bolnice i gubi se dragocjeno vrijeme. Ne daj boze takav scenarij nikome ali ipak glasam za bolnicu, nakon svega sto sam prosla da dodjemo do trudnoce. Moj komfor i catering su ta tri dana najmanje bitni. 
A na temelju raznih prica poznatih (ne samo s foruma) nekako mi ni sam dr. P. ne ulijeva povjerenje. Nasa kuma je tamo rodila i osim sto je komfor stvarno za 5 i tata u apartmanu i fina klopa, sam porod i kasnije briga oko bebe ostavilu su im losa sjecanja... 
S druge strane po novinama citam da je masa poznatih tamo super zadovoljna, ali moj izbor ipak je drzavna bolnica i doktor na dobrom glasu  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

Tigrica84 ja sam na SD kao i u prvoj trudnoci. Je, blizu smo, mozemo skupa odbrojavati  :Smile:

----------


## dagnja

Tigrice i Charlie, sretno! Ja vas slijedim s tjedan dana zakašnjenja, ali tko zna kada će doći taj trenutak.  :Wink:  Ja sam ko kvočka i samo iščekujem i najmanji znak da se porod bliži i neopisivo se veselim našoj curi.
Što se tiče dojenja i meni je velika želja uspjeti u tome, ali nažalost radionice su mi malo predaleko pa ću se nadati da ću i ovdje dobiti pomoć oko toga i da ćemo uspjeti.

----------


## anabanana

Ne znam za ZG, ali komfor mozes dobiti i u drzavnim bolnicama. Kod nas je apartman 50 EU na dan, pa tko želi komfor........i može si ga priuštiti, samo naprijed.
Što se tiče dojenja,koliko god bila informirana i imala volju, nisam uspjela dojiti, tako da ipak NE mogu sve mame dojiti, i nemojte opisivat to kao nešto prestrašno, molim Vas, samo mi nabijate još veći osjećaj krivnje i razočaranja u sebe  :Sad:

----------


## alma_itd

I ja sam sve o dojenju procitala,pokusavala uporno iako je beban gubio na tezini i NIJE htio dojiti  :cupakosu:  Vagala ga prije i poslije dojenja da vidim koliko je popio(max.30ml i onda zaspi,a na bocicu je pio bez problema 100ml)  U bolnici su mu davali bocicu i gospodin se ulijenio. Ja sam htjela da dobija moje mlijeko na bilo koji nacin,zalivala se cajevima,vodom i kompotima,kuhala supe od komoraca i evo ja se skoro 6 mjeseci  izdajam i dajem mu na bocicu. Vratila sam se na posao,na pauzi izdojim i prospem jer ''proizvedem'' skoro 2l dnevno :kuhar:  Koliko mi je bilo tesko na pocetku sto nece da doji,pokazalo se da je to u mom slucaju i dobro jer mogu cijelu noc spavati a beban ipak dobije moje mlijeko jer ''teta'' ustaje u 2 i 5 da ga nahrani :Joggler:  Tako sam se navikla na izdajanje da planiram ako ovako nastavi da ga ''dojim'' godinu dana(mislila sam da cu uspjeti samo 3 mjeseca).

----------


## Inesz

alma,
znači oko 2 litre dnevno?
moj cica po danu svako 2,5 h i po noći 2-3 puta i baš sam se kontala koliko bi to moglo biti dnevno mlijeka i došla do zaključka da bi moglo biti blizu 1,5 L
 :Smile: 

cure, može se dojiti. naravno da  postoje opravdana i ozbiljna stanja  kada mama ne može, ali tada osjećaj krivnje i grižnja savjesti su totalno nepotrebne i nepoželjne.

sretno svakoj ovako ili onako!
 :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

> Ja sam htjela ići roditi u privatno rodilište. I da, sve je tako kako kiarad piše, sve je mirisno, čisto, svi su ljubazni... ali samo na danima otvorenih vrata kad dođeš prvi put vidjeti. Bila sam 100% sigurna da ću tu roditi. 
> 
> A s prvog pregleda u 35 tt kod slavnog profesora izašla sam u suzama. Ponašao se prema meni kao da smo u DZ, nije ogovarao na moja pitanja, radio fotografije bebe koje ja nisam htjela (samo da mi uzme lovu), MD nije smio sa mnom na pregled.... kad sam rekla da želim prirodan porod, rekao je da sam stara i da se ne budem otvarala, pogrešno mi je izračunao termin (računao je po menstruaciji, a ne po punkciji (meni je punkcija bila 11 dan), pa je podivljao kad sam mu to napomenula... ma uglavnom užas jedan... 
> Isto tako, ni sestre nisu bile ljubazne kao prvog dana, ctg sam morala držati rukom svo vrijeme, kad su otkucaji na tren stali, viknula je iz susjedne prostorije nek si pomaknem ctg malo u lijevo, nije ga došla namjestiti. 
> 
> Na kraju sam otišla u Feldbach i tamo dobila kraljevski tretman za manje novce.


zao mi je da je tako bilo. kod mene skroz kontra. on me uvjeravao da ja to mogu prirodno i da nema potrebe za bilo cim drugim jer beba raste proporcionalno. muza je uveo sam unutra. i sve je objasnio osebno prvo meni a onda i njemu. mene je luci upozorio da je on malo brz i tak tak ali da ako budm imala neki problem da mu javim da ce on zvati dr. gebauer. ali kako mi je luci rekao da je pametno sto idem u odobnik jer ono sto on vidi na ultrazvuku je jako bitno tako sam ja odlucila ustedjeti novac na nekim drugim stvarima u zivotu i platiti porod. 

kad sam rekla da cudno da nitko ne ide u odobnik nisam mislila da sad svi imamo love za to, nego samo da mi je cudno da od cijelog foruma bas nitko ne ide tamo. naime, dosta nas je bilo na dosta mpo pa smo se i toga naplacali. a nemamo novaca na bacanje pogotovo ne danas. mene je jedan ful stimulirani kostao vise nego porod. 

kako god, nisam protiv nikog nego sam samo pitala jel ide jos netko da se druzim nista drugo. sto se pak tice dojenja, ne mislim da je to nista tesko i svatko od nas je drugaciji pa tako nitko od nas niti ne zna sto nas ceka. bilo bi super kad bi svi mogli dojiti....

jel moze objasnjenje za feldbach?

----------


## mia74

> alma,
> znači oko 2 litre dnevno?
> moj cica po danu svako 2,5 h i po noći 2-3 puta i baš sam se kontala koliko bi to moglo biti dnevno mlijeka i došla do zaključka da bi moglo biti blizu 1,5 L
> 
> 
> cure, može se dojiti. naravno da postoje opravdana i ozbiljna stanja kada mama ne može, ali tada *osjećaj krivnje i grižnja savjesti su totalno nepotrebne i nepoželjne.
> 
> *sretno svakoj ovako ili onako!


Jako lijepo napisano,ali u praksi jako,jako teško izvedivo.
Kaže jedna nemajka koja ne doji dijete,a bila je na Rodinoj radionici i nikada nije niti pomišljala da neće moći dojiti..ali život piše neke sasvim druge priče..

Ovo sa dojenjem je totalno off..ovdje cure žele ugledati pluseve i strepiti nad svakim uzv..a o dojenju na nekoj drugoj temi jer nakon poroda kreću neke nove slatke brige :Smile:

----------


## paty

evo da se i ja javim  18.7. rodio se moj mali anđeo u 38tj.
porod je prošao u najboljem redu.iskrene čestitke osoblju Riječke bolnice zajista su super(većina).

----------


## anabanana

Čestitam paty, želim Vam brz oporavak : :Smile: ))

----------


## mistic

paty čestitam!!!

----------


## Mojca

> zao mi je da je tako bilo. 
> .....
> jel moze objasnjenje za feldbach?




Ma sve ok, tako je trebalo biti, Feldbach je ionako bio moj prvi izbor, ali mi se isprva činio prekompliciran, Prodobnik me samo vratio na pravi put.  :Smile:  
Što o Feldbachu te zanima?

----------


## VAANJA

trudnice,što mislite o farbanju kose u trudnoći,onim bojama bez amonijaka DA ili NE???

----------


## lovekd

Paty, čestitke....a sad se mazite i pazite!  :Smile:  Brz oporavak želim  :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

> Ma sve ok, tako je trebalo biti, Feldbach je ionako bio moj prvi izbor, ali mi se isprva činio prekompliciran, Prodobnik me samo vratio na pravi put.  
> Što o Feldbachu te zanima?


vecinu sam bas procitala od drugih cura. uglavnom i ja ostajem pri prvoj odluci tak da ako me bude kaj u detalje zanimalo javim. hvala ti.

----------


## Mojca

:Smile:

----------


## frka

Kiarad, ne znam zasto te cudi sto gotovo nitko s foruma ne ide podobniku - da malo prosvrljas po temama, vidjela bi kolika masa ljudi s njime ima negativno iskustvo (osobito pacijenti koji su kod njega isli na MPO.. Stvarno im je priustio strasne stvari poput slanja zene na betu 2-3 dana nakon boostera pa bi ih uvjeravao da su trudne da bi im, kad bi beta pala, rekao da su imale spontani.. Strasno! A bilo je i po novinama svega i svacega o njegovim porodima (sepsa zbog ostavljene gaze i sl.)). Jedva zvrljam s moba, ali podobnik i njegove statistike, kao i odnos prema pacijentima, mi ostavlja tako gorak okus da jednostavno imam potrebu bar nesto napisati.
A sto se dojenja tice, cure koje niste uspjele, saljem hug - nekim je zenama nazalost strasno tesko "prodojiti". Nemojte se gristi - tako je kako je... sam bog zna da sam milijun puta i sama bila na rubu odustajanja (i zivaca). Svi su me uvjeravali da odustanem (cak i patronazna). Da nije bilo rode, sigurno bih ih i poslusala. Ovako sam tjerala po svome i drzala curku na prsima malte ne 0-24 preko 2 mjeseca dok nije navukla koliko joj treba i uspostavila ritam. I dovela sam se do ruba izdrzljivosti, ali na koncu smo uspjele i dan danas smo strastveni cicoljupci! Tako da svima koje to tek ceka savjetujem da budu uporne do krajnjih granica. Ali razumijem i grlim one koje, usprkos velikoj zelji, nisu uspjele... nemojte imati griznju savjesti...

Cestitke novim roditeljima i trudnicama!

----------


## andream

Znam da je off tema ovdje, ali evo ja nisam mogla dojiti. Možda mi je malo žao kad se piše da je to "loše za mamu i bebu", naravno da stvara osjećaj grizodušja, pogotovo nama curama s MPO pričama, nakon svega što smo prošli. Imam i jako jako ružna sjećanja iz bolnice u kojoj sam rodila gdje su mi sestre zbog toga upućivala ružne riječi i omažavale me, dijete nakon otpusta koje je bilo plavo i hladno zbog mojeg neimanja mlijeka danima u bolnici, pa tako i danima nakon toga doma... i zato potpisujem frku, neka svatko pokušava i ako i ne ide, nemojte se loše osjećati zbog toga - ne može po meni zapravo ništa biti "loše" i "dobro" u cijeloj toj priči.

----------


## bebolinko

uf i to je mene mucilo do danas-ici ili ne na pramenove?i otisla sam.vise doktora sam pitala za savjet i nema dokaza za steti plodu al ne treba precesto farbanje(svaki drugi tjedan i tako..)
i danas u salonu frizirala me trudnica  pred porod,nedavno su dvije rodile i sve su se farbale-pitale svoje doktore!
eto,to je ono sto sam ja saznla kroz razgovore sto sa strukom sto sa trudnicama  :Wink:

----------


## bebolinko

ovo je bio post za VAANJa  :Wink:

----------


## anabanana

Koliko sam se ja interesirala, u trudnoći farbanje ne, osobito u prva 3 mjeseca, ali pramenovi da, jer ne idu skroz do tjemena, pa samim tim niti ne ulaze kroz kožu u krv......

----------


## sanda1977

> Znam da je off tema ovdje, ali evo ja nisam mogla dojiti. Možda mi je malo žao kad se piše da je to "loše za mamu i bebu", naravno da stvara osjećaj grizodušja, pogotovo nama curama s MPO pričama, nakon svega što smo prošli. Imam i jako jako ružna sjećanja iz bolnice u kojoj sam rodila gdje su mi sestre zbog toga upućivala ružne riječi i omažavale me, dijete nakon otpusta koje je bilo plavo i hladno zbog mojeg neimanja mlijeka danima u bolnici, pa tako i danima nakon toga doma... i zato potpisujem frku, neka svatko pokušava i ako i ne ide, nemojte se loše osjećati zbog toga - ne može po meni zapravo ništa biti "loše" i "dobro" u cijeloj toj priči.


ovo potpisujem....ja nisam mogla dojiti jer nemam bradavice za to...napatila sam se kao luda...kupovala nastavke za dojiti,i nisam mogla....sestre su me napadale da moram dojiti i bile bezobrazne....tada je došla stara pedijatrica i vikala na sestre da me ne napadaju da jednostavno ne mogu dojiti...i pustili su me kući....inaće imam uvučene bradavice i to je problem kod dojenja...osječala sam se jadno,ali nakon razgovora sa pedijatricom me smirio....izdajala sam dok sam mogla i davala u bočici....eto moje iskustvo

----------


## Mojca

Ma mislim da se svi razumijemo.... dojenje je nešto što je dobro, korisno, prirodno i svi se trudimo da krene... ali ako ne krene, nije kraj svijeta. 
Jednako kao što meni, koja sam silno željela prirodni porod u vodi, nije kraj svijeta što sam rodila na CR u općoj... istina, rađe bi da nisam, dugo me proganjao osjećaj da sam zakazala... vjerujem da je tako i s onima koje nisu uspjele dojiti. 

Dok god smo uložile svu volju, znanja i zatražile pomoć da dojimo (ili rodimo na način koji želimo), a nije išlo, možemo biti mirne... jer smo dale sve od sebe, učinile sve što smo mogle. Ponekad zbilja ne ide. I to treba prihvatiti... i mama i okolina. 

Ne zamjerite mi, molim... meni je dojenje nešto tako sveto (a kako sam deklarirani ateist, ovo je vrlo ozbiljna izjava  :Smile:  ) i tako divno da svim budućim mamama želim da budu uspješne dojilje.

----------


## amyx

> trudnice,što mislite o farbanju kose u trudnoći,onim bojama bez amonijaka DA ili NE???


Ja se farbam i dr je rekao da je ok...farbam se svakih pa recimo 5-6 tjedana

----------


## mari mar

http://www.roda.hr/article/read/bojenje-kose-u-trudnoci

----------


## VAANJA

u 20 tj. sam ,neznam baš ali malo pramenove za osvježenje  :Smile: .hvala cure na savjetima :Heart:

----------


## Tigrica84

> Tigrica84 ja sam na SD kao i u prvoj trudnoci. Je, blizu smo, mozemo skupa odbrojavati


Moze zasto ne. :Very Happy:

----------


## Inesz

*Destiny i Paty* čestitam vam na rođenju vaše divne djece!

*Charlie i Tigrica,* sretno!

________________

Jučer sam napisala post ohrabrenja forumašici kod koje je očit strah da neće moći i znati dojiti dijete. 
Da, to su bile poruke koje promiču  dojenje, i u tome nema ništa čudno. Time ni na koji način nisam omalovažila niti prozvala majke koje uz sav trud i nastojanja nisu uspjele dojiti.
I zbilja mi je žao da ste se mnoge se našle u muci  osjećaja krivnje  radi nemogućnosti dojenja. Namjera mojih poruka nije bila  usmjerena na izazivanje grižnje kod mama, već savjet i ohrabrenje forumašici da ustraje u namjeri dojenja i da ustraje kada dođe vrijeme za dojenje.

Grižnju savjesti posve  razumijem jer i sama često osjećam tu grižnju oko mnogo manje važnih stvari vezanih uz dijete. Ali, sve ćemo se složiti da nam grižnja savjesti nije saveznik u odgoju i podizanju djece i da se protiv toga treba boriti svim silama.

__________________________

Naše su teme vrlo žive, vrlo često pišemo o mnogim stvarima, pa tako se na temi MPO trudnoća nađe zbilja poruka koje nemaju direktu vezu sa trudnoćom.

Ali, iako postoji puno tema o dojenju, pisati o dojenju na ovoj temi nije skretanje sa teme.
Trudnoća i dojenje povezani su najjačim mogućim silama prirode.

I stvarno se pitam, ako je dojenje izvan teme, kako je na primjer bojenje kose povezano sa temom MPO trudnoća?

E, tu ne vidim povezanost, ali baš kao što sam napisala, komunikacija članica ovdje ima obilježja svakodnevne komunikacije u stvarnom životu.
I nema načina da se forumašice spriječi u skretanju sa teme, zato možemo čitati i o bojanju kose i o kupnji spavaćica za trudnice, i o tome kada koji doktor ide na godišnji... I neka je tako. Ali pisanje o dojenju na temi trudnoće  nije skretanje. Ako je to skretanje sa teme, molim moderetricu da moje postove o dojenju na ovoj temi premjesti!

----------


## Tigrica84

Hvala cure na rijecima ohrabrenja.Ja vjerujem da mnogim curama to puno znaci.Jel zna tko sto je sa *Sezen*?Pretpostavljam da je rodila.Samo se nadam  da je sve u redu. :Smile:

----------


## 1977

Ines, ja baš volim tvoje postove, noćas sam sanjala da dojim a tek sam 15 tjedana s malim dečkom od 15 cm  :Wink:

----------


## tikica78

joj cure mene opet pati smeđi iscjedak , sad sam 10+6 jako me to straši...
nek mi netko kaže da je imao plizzzzz..

----------


## 1977

> joj cure mene opet pati smeđi iscjedak , sad sam 10+6 jako me to straši...
> nek mi netko kaže da je imao plizzzzz..


Zadnje u ravno 8.tjednu nakon sonde uzv, ali prijateljica ima blizanačku trudnoću prirodnim putem i leži već 5 mjeseci jer stalno to ima.....ali je i dalje sve ok

----------


## tikica78

a eto onda i meni ne gine ležanje cijelu trudnoću.. ma nema veze samo nek su mi oni dobro..

----------


## eva133

Samo da prijavim da sam jucer rodila ivu i anu. svi smo dobro.

----------


## bebolinko

> Samo da prijavim da sam jucer rodila ivu i anu. svi smo dobro.


aaaaaaa divno!!!!
čestita i pusa curkama :Very Happy:

----------


## Inesz

:Smile: 
eva, čestitam!
dobro nam došli Ivo i Ana! Sretan vam i dug život!

----------


## Inesz

he, eva, jesu li dvije curice ili dečko i cura?
 :Smile: 
svejedno... sretno!

----------


## Sonja29

Eva čestitam i dobrodošlica našim čudesnim bebama! :Heart:

----------


## mistic

Eva čestitam!

----------


## eva133

Cure su.

----------


## dagnja

Čestitam Eva na tvojim dvostrukim srećicama!

----------


## anabanana

Dobro došle, prekrasne vijesti  :fige:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Samo da prijavim da sam jucer rodila ivu i anu. svi smo dobro.


cestitam  draga ,  kao da si juce  ostala  trudna  , kako vrijeme leti   :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Samo da prijavim da sam jucer rodila ivu i anu. svi smo dobro.


 :Klap:  Čestitam!

----------


## lovekd

eva, čestitke! Sad uživajte u maženju i paženju  :Smile:

----------


## Alcantra

eva133 čestitam i sve najbolje vam želim od srca

----------


## artisan

eva čestitke na curama :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## paty

čestitke na curama

----------


## Charlie

Eva cestitke tebi i cijeloj obitelji!!!!

----------


## mari mar

Eva čestitke!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mari mar

> joj cure mene opet pati smeđi iscjedak , sad sam 10+6 jako me to straši...
> nek mi netko kaže da je imao plizzzzz..


eto Tikice imamo isti problem.....meni se isto prije tj. dana pojavilo jako slabo krvarenje jedan dan, a od onda je svjetlo smeđi iscjedak nekad više nekad manje....ali ništa obilno, ali dovoljno da se brinem.....sad sam 10+1, dr. mi je rekao da moram mirovati i eto malo skuham i uglavnom ništa drugo ni ne radim..... :psiholog:

----------


## donatela

evo da se i ja javim malo u 10om tjednu sam a do prije tjedan dana sam lezala na odjelu patologije trudnoce radi stalnog povracanja primala sam infuzije torecanom svaki dan 3-5 boca bila u bolnici 9 dana..na uzv beba super i sad otkako sam dosla doma još sam povracala 3 dana zaredom da bi potom povracanje skroz stalo prate ,e samo povremene mucnine...u ponedjeljak imam uzv nadam se da je to sve normalno....prije sam se brinula sto toliko povracam a sad sto vise ne povracam...

----------


## Argente

eva čestitam, cure dobrodošle!  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Tigrica84

*Eva*I ja ti od srca cestitam na tvojim princezama.Sad sam jos smao ja ostala od cura koje su samnom bile na transferu.Nadam se da cu i ja skoro moci objavit svoju sreću :Very Happy: 
*Sezen* je rodila deckica samo neznam tocno.Sve je u redu

----------


## Destiny child

Paty i Eva čestitke na bebicama!   Draga Sezen bravo !

----------


## Lua

Čestitke novim mamama i tatama  :Smile:

----------


## Sezen

evo konačno da se i ja javim...

23.07. u 10.50 h stigao je naš Ivan :Zaljubljen: ,3910 g i 53 cm

porod je bio brz i lagan.kada sam neki dan čitala post od Destiny child poželjela sam da i meni bude tako i
želja mi se ispunila.ovih dana namjeravam napisati priču sa svog poroda pa ćete tamo moći pročitati detalje.
savjet curama koje su blizu termina,budite strpljive i naučite kako treba disati za vrijeme trudova.

od srca čestitke svima koje su u međuvremenu rodile!

 :Kiss:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Sezen*, čestitam!

----------


## tikica78

sezen čestitam od srca! uživaj su svom dječaku!

----------


## mistic

Sezen čestitam!

----------


## mari mar

Sezen čestitke! :Very Happy:

----------


## Sonja29

Ivane dobro nam došao! Sezen čestitam!!! :Heart:

----------


## lovekd

Sezen, čestitke  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Szen, čestitke i od mene!!!!!

----------


## venddy

paty, eva, sezen čestitka na malim slatkim zamotuljcima :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: .

Tikica nadam se da je do sada iscjedak prestao, meni je dr rekao da je to česta pojava u trudnoći i da najčešće nije ništa opasno, ali jako dobro razumijem tvoj strah.
Ja zadnja tri dana nemam nikakav iscjedak (nakon puna tri tjedna krvarenja i obilnih iscjedaka), sutra mi je pregled pa se nadam da je moja mrvica dobro i da se možda i hematom povukao (uz sve probleme imala sam i to).
Terapija kod svih ovakvih situacija je mirovanje (naravno uz utrogestane). Shvati to doslovno i neka ti ruta bude krevet-kauč-wc i ništa drugo. 
Ja sam u tom položaju već 3 tjedna, kad me muž vidi da sam se ustala odmah ko kvočka za mnom, stalno s onim "di si sad krenila, vraćaj se u krevet". Mislim da bi bio najsretniji kad bi on i na wc mogao umjesto mene. Pročitala sam više knjiga u ovom periodu nego zadnjih godinu dana, treba nekako ispunit te duge dane.

----------


## Maybe baby

Sezen, čestitaam!!!!  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## artisan

Sezen čestitke  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## s_iva

*Venddy*, sretno sutra na pregledu!

----------


## alma_itd

*Sezen* cestitam od srca  :Smile:

----------


## miga24

Eto da se i ja konačno javim.
27.06., nakon 21 tjedan na očuvanju trudnoće u bolnici i tonu prolivenih suza, rodila se zdrava i prekrasna djevojčica Laurena, teška 3370 i duga 49.  :Very Happy: 
Porod je bio relativno kratak (i hvala ti bože na epiduralnoj!) i poprilično emotivan i suprugu i meni (naravno!).
Dojimo od prvih par minuta nakon poroda (odmah su mi je stavili na prsa i bila je na meni sat vremena prsa o prsa.  :Smile: ) i privikavamo se na zajednički život.

Pusa svima i nek vam svima bude kao nama.  :Smile: 

Poseban pozdrav Ježić i malenom dečkiću! I mojoj mirni26, naravno, i njenom sad već veeeelikom dečku!

----------


## venddy

miga čestitam ti na na tvojoj princezi Laureni :Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

miga čestitam i dobrodošlica maloj Laureni  :Heart:

----------


## mistic

miga čestitam na maloj princezici  :Heart:

----------


## bebolinko

*miga24* oci su mi pune suza radosnica!!!predivno i svaka ti cast i cestitke tebi i tvom muzicu od sveg srca!!!
budite nam jos puuuuno puuuno godina zivi,zdravi i sretni!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## lovekd

Miga, čestitke na maloj princezi!. . .

Moram reći da je meni moja danas malo zadala glavobolje -  nije se cijelo jutro javljala ( ne računam ono oko 5-6h ujutro jer sam još bila u krevetu i polu-spavala ), u rodici pritisak ko da imam tenisku lopticu unutra, a pošto mi je ovo prva trudnoća, ja u 13h pravac hitna! Hvala Bogu, sve ok, samo se maloj nije dalo javljat...i još se fino okrenula s nogicama prema mojoj kralježnici, pa veli dr niš čudno kaj ju nisam tak osjećala, iako se polako micala! Uh...nadam se da vi ostale trudnice nemate takvih problema!  :Smile:  I da vaše bebe nisu tak tvrdoglave ko moja....  :Smile:  
 :Kiss:  svima  :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

> Eto da se i ja konačno javim.
> 27.06., nakon 21 tjedan na očuvanju trudnoće u bolnici i tonu prolivenih suza, rodila se zdrava i prekrasna djevojčica Laurena, teška 3370 i duga 49. 
> Porod je bio relativno kratak (i hvala ti bože na epiduralnoj!) i poprilično emotivan i suprugu i meni (naravno!).
> Dojimo od prvih par minuta nakon poroda (odmah su mi je stavili na prsa i bila je na meni sat vremena prsa o prsa. ) i privikavamo se na zajednički život.
> 
> Pusa svima i nek vam svima bude kao nama. 
> 
> Poseban pozdrav Ježić i malenom dečkiću! I mojoj mirni26, naravno, i njenom sad već veeeelikom dečku!



ma draga moja nek vam je sa srećom...tvoje suze su se isplatile...sada su već debelo zaboravljene...neka tako i ostane i neka od sada suze budu prolivene samo zbog sreće...uživajte u svojoj princezi...ja sam osjećala da će se sve završiti u najljepšem mogućem tonu
evo mi smo zaista veliki..imamo 7,5kg i 62cm... :Smile: ....3 mjeseca

i mi svoj porod doživjeli iznimno emotivno kao i svi ovdje vjerujem..i prisjećam ga se svaki dan skoro iako je bio relativno dug....i iskreno da vam velim fali mi jaaaako trudnoća i nadam se da ćemo se svi opet ponovno sresti ovdje sa velikim trbusima(naravno sa bebačima unutra ne salom :Smile: )))

----------


## tikica78

kako je predivno doći i pročitati tako divne vijesti da je netko rodio od naših suborki i da grli svoje dijete..
svi ćemo jednog dana..
venddy sretno sutram meni je ono prestalo hvala dragom Bogu.. ja u četvrtak idem na pregled da mi dr. da zeleno svjetlo za petak put u Zg i kombinirani probir kod dr.Marton..
nekako znam u srcu da su moje zvjezdice predivne i baš savršene i veselim se onom 4D a kombinirani to me ustvari uopće ne zanima.
možda saznam i spolove..
vibrajte cure da bude sve ok ! pusa svima!

----------


## kiarad

> kako je predivno doći i pročitati tako divne vijesti da je netko rodio od naših suborki i da grli svoje dijete..
> svi ćemo jednog dana..
> venddy sretno sutram meni je ono prestalo hvala dragom Bogu.. ja u četvrtak idem na pregled da mi dr. da zeleno svjetlo za petak put u Zg i kombinirani probir kod dr.Marton..
> nekako znam u srcu da su moje zvjezdice predivne i baš savršene i veselim se onom 4D a kombinirani to me ustvari uopće ne zanima.
> možda saznam i spolove..
> vibrajte cure da bude sve ok ! pusa svima!


Svakako javi kako je bilo...i polako.

----------


## alma_itd

*Miga* cestitam  :Very Happy:  zelim maloj Laureni svu srecu ovog svijeta
*Mirna26* 7,5 kg i 62cm sa 3 mjeseca :Shock:  :Naklon:  moj bebo sa 6 mj. skoro 8kg i 70-tak cm je ''mala beba'' za tvog djecka :Laughing: 
*tikice* sretno sutra :Yes:

----------


## Charlie

Drage cure
Presretna javljam da je nase malo cudo doslo na svijet prije dva dana  :Heart:  

Sezen i Miga cestitke!!!
Trudnicama sretno na nadolazecim pregledima!

----------


## mare41

Draga Charlie, čestitam od srca! Uživajte!!!!!

----------


## Inesz

Čestitam ti od srca, a malenim tvojim djevojčicama želim sve najbolje!
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tikica78

Charlie čestitam od srca!

----------


## Sonja29

Charli čestitam :Zaljubljen:

----------


## frka

Charlie, prekrasno! Cestitke!

----------


## BigBlue

Bravo Charlie!

Čestitke svima  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Bravo, bravo Charlie. Uživajte  :Smile:

----------


## dagnja

Sezen, Miga, Charlie čestitam od srca! Uživajte u vašim čudesnim bebicama!

----------


## mistic

Charlie čestitam!

----------


## artisan

charlie čestitke od nas!
evo i mi ćemo skoro, 39tt je danas, jedva čekamo i naše čudo...

----------


## Argente

Charlie, čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## venddy

Charlie čestitam tebi i tati na slatkim curicama

----------


## Mojca

Charlie, cestitam! 
 :Heart:

----------


## donatela

cure dajte mi savjet..sto mislite jeli riskantno putovati 300km (npr katamaranom..put traje 5/6 sati) u 13 estom tjednu trudnoce..putovati bih morala za nekih 10ak.12dana a tad cu uci u 13esti tjedan....sto mislite...?znam, da bih +se trebala posavjetovati s ginekologom ali je na godišnjem...pa bas neznam sto da radim i kako da isplaniram..

----------


## bebolinko

> cure dajte mi savjet..sto mislite jeli riskantno putovati 300km (npr katamaranom..put traje 5/6 sati) u 13 estom tjednu trudnoce..putovati bih morala za nekih 10ak.12dana a tad cu uci u 13esti tjedan....sto mislite...?znam, da bih +se trebala posavjetovati s ginekologom ali je na godišnjem...pa bas neznam sto da radim i kako da isplaniram..


a ja bih se nadovezala jos-ili avionom se voziti?

----------


## venddy

imam i ja pitanje za iskusnije trudnice ili mame, kako su vam računali tjedne trudnoće, da li datum punkcije pa minus 14 dana i to uzeli kao prvi dan ciklusa ili baš od prvog dana stvarnog ciklusa? Meni nitko ništa nije računao još, nema ni trudničku jer sam valjda prekomplicirana pa čekaju. Ja sam onako odokativnom metodom sebi računala od prvog dana ciklusa.
bitno mi je zbog nuhalnog i komb. probira jer idu na go i datum u kojem su me naručili mi je prekasno jer bih tada već ušla u 15-ti tjedan (ako Bog da) ili me mogu uzeti slijedeći utorak prije godišnjeg a ja bi tada po mom računanju bila 10+6 pa ne znam da li je to prerano za ove pretrage. Pliz savjetujte

----------


## alma_itd

[QUOTE=bebolinko;2197533]a ja bih se nadovezala jos-ili avionom se voziti?[/QUO
Ja sam u 8tt letila avionom,pa opet u 12tt pa u 16tt,nikakvih problema nisam imala. Cak sam prvi put bebana osjetila pred polijetanje aviona :Grin:

----------


## donatela

avionom mi je malo preskupo posto bih morala povratnu kartu placati a i za dijete isto se placa iznad 2 god..tako da bi me to doslo oko 1400 kn povratna karta...to si bas i nemogu priustiti za boravak od nekih tjedan dana...pa avion otpada...autobusom je prenaporno..ostaje pitanje samo katamaran...ili odgodit put..mozda da zovnem mpo ginica za misljenje...

----------


## sali

Sezen, Miga, Charlie čestitam od srca!  :Heart:

----------


## mistic

Donatela, ako ti je trudnoća uredna i ako se ti dobro osjećaš ne vidim razloga da ne ideš. Katamaran ionako vozi samo ravno, i ne voze po uzburkanom moru. 
Jedino zbog svojeg mira možeš pitati dr. za mišljenje.
Isto vrijedi i za avion.

----------


## dagnja

Ne vidim zašto bi putovanje katamaranom bilo veći problem od letenja avionom. Ja sam putovala avionom sa 10. i 12. tt. i osim što sam bila jako umorna od cjelodnevnog putovanja, drugih problema nije bilo.

----------


## bebolinko

hvala vam na odgovorima  :Very Happy: 
vidjeti cemo sto dr kaze  :Wink: 

e sad da vas jos jedno pitam(nisam naisla na temu pa ako ima uputite me )-kako se hranite sada kada ste trudne?
sto vam je obavezno na meniju?
jeste li sto izbjegavale?
vas dnevni menu npr ?

----------


## dagnja

> e sad da vas jos jedno pitam(nisam naisla na temu pa ako ima uputite me )-kako se hranite sada kada ste trudne?
> sto vam je obavezno na meniju?
> jeste li sto izbjegavale?
> vas dnevni menu npr ?


Bebolinko, ja sam cijelu trudnoću jela normalno kao i prije, sve mi je odgovaralo unatoč mučninama na početku. Od početka sam imala izraženu želju za voćem i povrćem, najviše kiselom hranom pa mi je to bilo super, ali jela sam raznovrsno i nisam ništa posebno izbjegavala. Mislim da ako je sve u redu i nema indikacija za neke specijalne režime prehrane, ništa u umjerenoj mjeri ne može štetiti. Eto to je moje iskustvo i stav. Danas sam 38 plus 1 tt i baš me babica nahvalila zbog kilaže i izgleda. :Smile:

----------


## mistic

bebolinko što se hrane tiče ja sve jedem, umjereno naravno.
Kažu da treba voće, povrće, meso i ribu, kao glavno, e sad izbjegavati sve svježe namirnice (svježi sir, kupus...), zbog bakterija. Svježi sir i sl. može jedino konfekcijsko, znači iz dućana ne od kumica s placa...

----------


## donatela

avionom bi svakako jednostavnije bilo jer putovanje traje tako pola sata a katamaranom 5,6 sati i tu je razlika.....eto zvala sam na humanu di mi je rađen postupak i rece sestra koja se javila da za mene bolje da ne idem po toj vrucini...inace imam i epilepsiju pa neznam dali zbog toga isto kaze da je to dug put i da moze bit rizicno sad neznam....to je bila rekla sesstra vidicu sto ce reci dr...ali ako su mi zabranili odnose,kupanje u moru itd vjerojatno ce i put...neznam...

----------


## Charlie

Venddy vezano za trajanje trudnoce meni se oba puta vodila po datumu punkcije plus 14 dana tj. kao da je punkcija bila 14.dc (a nije). To je tocnije nego po datumu ZM jer se kod racunanja trudnoce po ZM ionako prtpostavlja ovulacija na 14.dc, a tko zna kad je stvarno bila. Mi MPO trudnice tocno znamo datum pa je logicno tako i racunati.

Mislim da ti je 15.tt prekasno za kombinirani, ako se ne varam radi se do najkasnije 13.tt (ili 12+6 ili 13+6, zaboravila sam. Ali sigurno ne kasnije). S druge strane 10+6 je malo rano ali se moze vec raditi, pa bih ja radije isla na tu varijantu. Sretno!!!

----------


## Destiny child

Charlie i Miga čestitam! I da slažem se ...bilo je lijepo biti trudan i nadam se da ćemo se opet ovdje sve sresti sa novim čudesima u buši!

----------


## bebolinko

> Bebolinko, ja sam cijelu trudnoću jela normalno kao i prije, sve mi je odgovaralo unatoč mučninama na početku. Od početka sam imala izraženu želju za voćem i povrćem, najviše kiselom hranom pa mi je to bilo super, ali jela sam raznovrsno i nisam ništa posebno izbjegavala. Mislim da ako je sve u redu i nema indikacija za neke specijalne režime prehrane, ništa u umjerenoj mjeri ne može štetiti. Eto to je moje iskustvo i stav. Danas sam 38 plus 1 tt i baš me babica nahvalila zbog kilaže i izgleda.





> bebolinko što se hrane tiče ja sve jedem, umjereno naravno.
> Kažu da treba voće, povrće, meso i ribu, kao glavno, e sad izbjegavati sve svježe namirnice (svježi sir, kupus...), zbog bakterija. Svježi sir i sl. može jedino konfekcijsko, znači iz dućana ne od kumica s placa...



e tako cure i ja mislim!
meni nisu neke mucnine,al recimo kad pomislim na nešto što bi jela nekako me stegne u grlu i neda mi se to jesti  :Rolling Eyes: 
voće također tamanim na veliko,al ne doručkujem ujutro,ne mogu,i onda me muž opominje da moram uvesti redovno doručak,ručak,i nešto na večer,zbog bebe!
al ima mene,nisam ne uhranjena :Laughing: pa ja mislim da bebica uzima i od mene(imam li pravo ili ipak ne ?)!
najviše momentalno jedem abc sir + domaći paradajz-to mi je mljac..i tako...

----------


## mistic

U početku nisam ni ja puno jela, nisam mogla jer mi bila muka od svega, ali zato sada sve jedem, čak i dosta slatkog, sladoleda pogotovo...
Nisam dobila ni jednu kilu, ćak sam malo smršavila u licu, vratu, nogama, beba sve uzela  :Grin:  što i nije loše jer me ima i previše, za nekoliko takvih trudnoča za redom, mogu nahraniti vrtić djece  :Laughing: 
Ne brini, samo nek beba lijepo raste i biti će sve dobro  :Wink:

----------


## bebolinko

> U početku nisam ni ja puno jela, nisam mogla jer mi bila muka od svega, ali zato sada sve jedem, čak i dosta slatkog, sladoleda pogotovo...
> Nisam dobila ni jednu kilu, ćak sam malo smršavila u licu, vratu, nogama, beba sve uzela  što i nije loše jer me ima i previše, za nekoliko takvih trudnoča za redom, mogu nahraniti vrtić djece 
> Ne brini, samo nek beba lijepo raste i biti će sve dobro


hahaha,i kod mene mistic  :Laughing: 

hvala puno na odgovoru!!

----------


## venddy

> Venddy vezano za trajanje trudnoce meni se oba puta vodila po datumu punkcije plus 14 dana tj. kao da je punkcija bila 14.dc (a nije).


ako sebi računam od punkcije onda ću biti u 11+2 što bi trebalo biti ok. Idem onda u utorak.
hvala Charlie na razjašnjenju

----------


## Inesz

Venddy, možeš ići sa 11+2, CRL (udeljenost od tjemena do trtice zametka) će biti dovoljan da se nuhalni može mjeriti i koristiti za izračun rizika.

Sretno sa trudnoćom do kraja!

----------


## Charlie

Hvala svima na cestitkama. Jos nekad ni sama ne mogu povjerovat u ovoliku srecu  :Heart:

----------


## aslan

evo da se i ja javim, rodila sam prekrasnu djevojcicu, jako sam sretna, uzivamo, mazimo se i pazimo! porod je prosao brzo i lagano i takav bih pozelila svakom! puse od nas dvije!

----------


## Inesz

čestitam! puno sreće i zdravlja malenoj djevojčici!  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

aslan čestitam i dobrodošlica malenoj! :Smile: 
inesz topim se kad vidim Ivana :Zaljubljen:

----------


## amyx

Di nam je nestala Tikica78 ?

----------


## mistic

Čestitam aslan!

----------


## mare41

aslan, četitam!
Sonja29 nam polako ulazi u finiš, još malo draga  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kiarad

> Di nam je nestala Tikica78 ?


tikica je na moru. dobro je. bila je kod marton i sve je ok. nema bas internet pa se rijetko spaja.bude se javila...

----------


## Sonja29

> aslan, četitam!
> Sonja29 nam polako ulazi u finiš, još malo draga


mistic i ja smo u par dana pa vidjet ćemo koja će prije :Smile:

----------


## sara38

Čestitam svim mamama na njihovoj sreći!

Ja evo jučer na pregledu, za sada sve ok, zatvorena sam (TP 16.08.), beba nije velika, oko 3 kg za sad....

----------


## tlukaci5

i dalje pitam ima li neko vijesti o king jer mi se još ne javlja...

----------


## lasta

A ja malo kasnim na ovu temu
čestitke svim novim i mamicama i taticama,bebicama šaljemo pusice 
i svim curama koje su blizu termina-da vam bude brzo i lagano (mada kada ugledate te okice niti se ne sjetite kako je bilo )

----------


## eva133

Aslan cestitam od srca na malenoj princezici.

----------


## mirna26

aslan čestitke......
svim trudnicama školsku trudnoću sa što manje strijepnji želim.............

----------


## kitty

curke, evo i mene ponovo k vama  :Smile: 

kao prvo čestitke svim novim mamicama i trudnicama, nisam sve pohvatala jer me nije bilo neko vrijeme pa ovako grupno čestitam  :Very Happy: .

mi smo danas 12+3, jučer obavili pregled i kombinirani probir, sa bebicom je sve super, samo još čekamo nalaze krvi od kombiniranog ali nadam se da će i to biti ok. ja se isto odlično osjećam, nemam baš nikakvih smetnji, toliko sam dobro da sam se ček bila i malo zabrinula je li sve u redu  :drama: ...

----------


## bebolinko

> curke, evo i mene ponovo k vama 
> 
> kao prvo čestitke svim novim mamicama i trudnicama, nisam sve pohvatala jer me nije bilo neko vrijeme pa ovako grupno čestitam .
> 
> mi smo danas 12+3, jučer obavili pregled i kombinirani probir, sa bebicom je sve super, samo još čekamo nalaze krvi od kombiniranog ali nadam se da će i to biti ok. ja se isto odlično osjećam, nemam baš nikakvih smetnji, toliko sam dobro da sam se ček bila i malo zabrinula je li sve u redu ...


cestitam kitty na urednim nalazima!!!divno!
uh poznata mi ta zabrinutost  :Cool:

----------


## 1977

Ima tko ovdje Rh- ?
Radila sam testove senzibilizacije u 10 i 16 tjednu i sve OK, ali nemam pojma koliko to puta i u kojem tjednu još trebam odraditi?

----------


## bebolinko

> Ima tko ovdje Rh- ?
> Radila sam testove senzibilizacije u 10 i 16 tjednu i sve OK, ali nemam pojma koliko to puta i u kojem tjednu još trebam odraditi?


ja sam negativna al nisam radila taj u 10. tjednu,baš ću napomenuti dr-nažalost ne znam odgovoriti na tvoje pitanje :Unsure:

----------


## thaia28

ja sam rh-
u prvoj trudnoći dvaput sam radila test
u ovoj negdje na početku (mislim 10 tt) i rekao je doktor da moram ponoviti u 6. mjesecu trudnoće (negdje tamo u 28 tt), a tako su mi napisali i na nalazu u Petrovoj

----------


## paty

draga sara38
svaka čast na školskoj trudnoći.ja sam imala temin 10.8 ali mali anđeo se odlučio doći ranije tako da danas ima 3 tjedna.

----------


## dagnja

Evo i nas, danas 39. tt točno i već me danima peru lažnjaci, BH kontrakcije od kojih ne spavam po noći, užbuđenje i nervoza... Iščekujem našu curicu iako ne znam kada će, ali nadam se da će sve biti super kao i sama trudnoća do sada.

P.s. Ja sam rh-, radila sam testove oko 10 tt i u 25 tt.ali i moja beba je - pa nisam primala inekcije (voljela bih pomoći, ali ne živim u Hr. pa može biti da su ta testiranja ovdje u drugim tjednima nego u Hr.)

----------


## Sonja29

pati čestitam!
 dagnja ti si nam sljedeća pa sara38,još malo i vaše mrvice su tu. Želim vam brz i bezbolan porod!

----------


## mare41

paty, čestitke!
Sonja, a sebe si kao zaboravila nadopisati u red trudnica koje su blizu termina :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

vilo moja imam ja odguliti još 3 tjedna osim ako curka ne odluči drugačije  :Smile:  Budem javila u petak kakvo je stanje.

----------


## kiarad

> vilo moja imam ja odguliti još 3 tjedna osim ako curka ne odluči drugačije  Budem javila u petak kakvo je stanje.


Kad vidim da si pisala uvijek pomislim jel rodila....svakako javi..a ja kao trudnica u 30 tt bi voljela znati kako cu izdrzati jos 10 tjedana jer ja vec sada ne mogu spavati i navecer kad bi trebala u setnju obicno krenem jesti jer sam teska i sebi i Bogu. ak netko ima bilo kakav savjet nek mi slobodno javi jer sam ocito munjena. i kad ta busa krene rasti najvise? strah me uopce kako cu izgledati. za sada sam dobila 9 kg. ne znam dal sam fulala temu ali pomozite malo savjetima.

----------


## artisan

ja isto iščekujem, danas je termin :Shock: 
sretno cure!

----------


## mistic

kiarad ja ne spavam već tjednima što zbog vručine, što zbog trudnoće. Mrzim noć jer znam šta me čeka, spava mi se a ne mogu  :Rolling Eyes:  Imam još oko 4 tjedna do poroda i ne  znam na šta ću do tada ličiti od neispavanosti i kroničnog umora...a tek tada kreče akcija  :Smile: 
Nema ti nekog posebnog savjeta osim da izdržiš...radi ono što ti paše i kako ti paše, prilagodi sve sebi...izdržat ćeš sigurna sam, kao i sve mi  :Wink:  Na kraju češ i zaboraviti koliko ti je bilo teško i neizdrživo, čim ugledaš to malo čudo koje raste u tvojoj buši  :Zaljubljen: 


artisan sretno!n Ima li kakvih naznaka da bi moglo ubrzo krenuti?

----------


## paty

draga kiarad 
ja sam najviše dobila kilograma zadnjih par tjedana tj.budući da sam rodila u 38 tj od 30tj do poroda dobila sam 8 kg a sve ukupno sam dobila 15kg.
nemoraš se brinuti za kilograme kad beba dođe brzo ih skidaš.evo moj bebač ima 3tj a ja imam 5 kg više nego prije trudnoće valjda bi i to skinula ali se prisiljavam jesti više puta dnevno radi dojenja.

----------


## kiarad

hvala curke!

----------


## Sonja29

artisan sretno! Želim ti brz i bezbolan porod i javi nam se što prije sa detaljima :Smile:

----------


## kitty

artisan sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## artisan

Evo javljam da je mala cura dosla na svijet U petak 10.8., 3,5 kg I 51 cm. Porod je prosao dobro, mazimo se, cikimo I Uzivamo.... Sretno curama koja iscekuju svoja mala cuda.

----------


## Inesz

a tvojoj malenoj kćerki želim lijep, sretan i dug život!
 :Heart:

----------


## kiarad

> Evo javljam da je mala cura dosla na svijet U petak 10.8., 3,5 kg I 51 cm. Porod je prosao dobro, mazimo se, cikimo I Uzivamo.... Sretno curama koja iscekuju svoja mala cuda.


cestitam! uzivajte

----------


## kitty

artisan čestitke a maloj curi veeelika dobrodošlica  :mama:

----------


## Maybe baby

artisan čestitke!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dagnja

Artisan čestitke na curici, uživajte sada maksimalno! :Very Happy:

----------


## bebolinko

trudnice i mamice,imam pitanje-napokon ste ostale trudne;što od krvnih pretraga,briseva i ostalih pretraga vam je ginić radio od pozitivne bete do 12 tjedna i što je potrebno(znam za kombinirani,al od ostalih)?
torch?briseve na što?
aj pliz vaša iskustva!
hvala vam! :Very Happy:

----------


## mistic

artisan čestitam!!!!

----------


## amyx

*bebolinko* ja sam radila kompletnu krvnu sliku, krvnu grupu, Rh faktor, B12, urinokulturu, briseve, markere na hepatitis, željezo, feritin i TSH / ft4 (ovo dvoje zadnje jer sam na terapiji za štitnjaču)

----------


## bebolinko

> *bebolinko* ja sam radila kompletnu krvnu sliku, krvnu grupu, Rh faktor, B12, urinokulturu, briseve, markere na hepatitis, željezo, feritin i TSH / ft4 (ovo dvoje zadnje jer sam na terapiji za štitnjaču)


a KKS si odradila samo na početku ili svako toliko moraš?(ja sam napravila nakon pozitivne bete kod mpo dr,a sad mi i moj koji vodi trudnoču to napisao a ja tek vidjela doma pa ga nisam mogla pitati)
krvnu grupi i rh jesam,urinokulturu jesam

Markere na hepatitis sam prije postupka morala napraviti pa da li moram opet kad sam trudna?

željezo i feritin sam prije trudnoče(u ozujku,malo prije stimuliranog postupka) pa jel moram i sada?

a dr,mi je još napisao da izvadim:
CRP
UIBC
TIBC
GUK(radila odmah nakon bete pa moram li opet)?
AST
ALT
FIBRINOGEN
TESTOVE SENZIBILIZACIJE

i molila bih ako netko zna za sto su sve ove pretrage!
hvala i ispričavam se na opširnom postu  :Heart:

----------


## amyx

E ne znam jel moraš raditi opet to što si radila ranije. Ja nisam imala ništa osim krvne grupe i rh pa sam sve radila. Pitaj dr moraš li ponovo. Za šta je sve ovo nemam pojma, a testovi senzibilizacije mislim možda zbog negativnog Rh faktora ??? Nek se javi netko tko zna 100 %, ja samo nagađam. Meni su svi nalazi bili uredni pa mi nije ništa rekao da moram ponavljati, ali ja sam bila već 9-10 tt pa ti ne znam jel vrijede nalazi od prije trudnoće ... ipak se u trudnoći sve jako promjeni

----------


## Tigrica84

Hej cure.Samo da prijavim da nam je u petak 3.8.2012.(22:05h) stigao nas mali andeo Petar.Tezak 3270, dug 50cm.U utorak smo stigli doma i sad se polako navikavamo jedan na drugoga i uzivamo u svakom trenutku.Svim buducim mam zelim da sto prije ugledaju svog andela,jer osjecaj je neopisiv kad primite svog andelica u svoje ruke. :Smile: 
 :Kiss:

----------


## bebolinko

> E ne znam jel moraš raditi opet to što si radila ranije. Ja nisam imala ništa osim krvne grupe i rh pa sam sve radila. Pitaj dr moraš li ponovo. Za šta je sve ovo nemam pojma, a testovi senzibilizacije mislim možda zbog negativnog Rh faktora ??? Nek se javi netko tko zna 100 %, ja samo nagađam. Meni su svi nalazi bili uredni pa mi nije ništa rekao da moram ponavljati, ali ja sam bila već 9-10 tt pa ti ne znam jel vrijede nalazi od prije trudnoće ... ipak se u trudnoći sve jako promjeni


da,imaš pravo!sutra ga zovem pa ću pitati-hvala ti!

----------


## lovekd

Tigrice, artisan čestitke i uživajte u svojim bebačima!  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

aristan,tigrica čestitam!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mistic

Tigrice čestitke i uživajte!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Beti3

Tigrice, svaki dan pogledan da vidim kad ćeš napisati sretnu vijest. Ipak nisi trebala čekati 8.8.!

Čestitam!!

----------


## bebolinko

artisan i tigrice čestitaaam na bebolinimaaaa!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## mari mar

artisan i tigrice čestitke od  :Heart:  :Klap:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Artisan, Aslan, paty, tigrice* - ČESTITAM na bebicama i želim vam prekrasno majčinstvo i zdrave i velike bebe  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
*Sara 38* - jedva čekam i tebi čestitati  :Heart:  
*Inesz* - bebica je med medeni  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## venddy

artisan i tigrice čestitke na bebicama i sve najlijepše neka ih čeka u životu. :Heart:  :Heart: 
Šumskovoće štručice su ti preslatke :Zaljubljen:

----------


## jo1974

Čestitke cure moje vidim da netko ima termin i na moj rođendan sara38,često navratim ovdje pročitati ljepe vijesti,pomislim dali ču ikada moči ovdje i ja javiti ljepu vijest,sve mi se čini kao da je to za mene daleko i da gubim bitku,još jednom svima sretno u iščekivanju ljepih i mirišljivih smotuljaka

----------


## bebolinko

> Čestitke cure moje vidim da netko ima termin i na moj rođendan sara38,često navratim ovdje pročitati ljepe vijesti,pomislim dali ču ikada moči ovdje i ja javiti ljepu vijest,sve mi se čini kao da je to za mene daleko i da gubim bitku,još jednom svima sretno u iščekivanju ljepih i mirišljivih smotuljaka


naravno da hoces,draga jo!svima se te misli vrte ili su se vrtile po glavi-proci ce i tvoje iscekivanje i imati ces osjecaj kao da nikada tvoja borba se i nije dogadala dok budes prozivljavale strahove od bete do poroda  :Wink: !
samo uporna budi,optimisticna koliko mozes i nagrada ce doci !pusa

----------


## tikica78

hello cure..

da čestitam od srca našim mamicama! tigrica i artisan uživajte u svojim mrvicama!

ja sam super! kombinirani je prošao nalaz je odličan a na 4d mi je dr. vidjela curicu i dječaka!
još sam danas po prvi puta super čula bebe na baby watcher ovu sreću vam u srcu ne mogu opisati!

----------


## ivana101

> hello cure..
> 
> da čestitam od srca našim mamicama! tigrica i artisan uživajte u svojim mrvicama!
> 
> ja sam super! kombinirani je prošao nalaz je odličan a na 4d mi je dr. vidjela curicu i dječaka!
> još sam danas po prvi puta super čula bebe na baby watcher ovu sreću vam u srcu ne mogu opisati!


aaaaaaaaaaaaa tikice prekrasno i cura i dečko, to te ja pitam

----------


## Charlie

Tigrice i Artisan cestitke na vasim bebicama!!!

----------


## bebolinko

*tikice* pre pre prekrasnooo!!!cestitam na zdravim bebicama ,na djecaku i curici!!!opusti se i uzivaaaaj

----------


## mistic

tikice predivno! Sad samo opušteno i uživaj do kraja!

----------


## lovekd

Tikice, prekrasna vijest  :Smile:  čestitke na curici i dječaku  :Smile:  uživajte do kraja i neka i dalje sve bude super bezbrižno  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

tikice prekrasno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crvenkapica77

jooj tikice  pa to je nesto predivno   :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

> Tigrice i Artisan cestitke na vasim bebicama!!!



potpisujem :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

hvala vam cure, evo tek sad dan po dan se malo opuštam i uživam u trudnoći, jedva čekam da ih počnem osjećati..
nevjerojatno mi je da otkad sam prošla 12 tjedana osjećam se super, nisam ni umorna toliko , nije mi ni muka, ma baš sam super!
pazim se i dalje jako naravno i ležim dosta , ali sad se usudim polako sanjariti i o njihovoj sobici..

----------


## KLARA31

tikice78 uživaj osluškujući svoje bebice  :Smile: 

novopečene mamice čestitke od srca!

ja i moja djevojčica smo super,lijepo napreduje  :Smile:

----------


## PetraP

tikice uživaj u prekrasnim danima... čestitam!

----------


## plavo oko

Pozdrav, do sad se nisam javljala na ovoj temi, al evo odlučila sam vam se pridružiti, u utorak sam radila 2. ultzv, i vidjelo se malo, zamusano titrajuće srćeko, uz mučnine, i povremena povraćanja, sve je u redu, dr. naredio strogo mirovanje. Sljedeći ulzv, je 3.9. Danas brojim 6tj. i 6 dana.

Čestitam friškim mamicama od srca.
tikice neka bude i dalje tako, uživaj.

----------


## mistic

*plavo oko* čestitam na trudnoći! 
Mučnine i povraćanja će proći, samo ti odmaraj i mazi bušu!


Meni danas užasno težak dan  :Sad:  ne mogu disati, glavobolja, vrtoglavica, mučnina...biti će da mi je tlak pao....idem danas na redovni pregled pa ću vidjeti kakvo je stanje...malo me i pritišće u donjem dijelu trbuha, valjda se mali smjestio ful nisko...

----------


## kiarad

> *plavo oko* čestitam na trudnoći! 
> Mučnine i povraćanja će proći, samo ti odmaraj i mazi bušu!
> 
> 
> Meni danas užasno težak dan  ne mogu disati, glavobolja, vrtoglavica, mučnina...biti će da mi je tlak pao....idem danas na redovni pregled pa ću vidjeti kakvo je stanje...malo me i pritišće u donjem dijelu trbuha, valjda se mali smjestio ful nisko...


Draga kak je proslo jer i ja imam iste simptome. u kojem si tjednu? negdje 35tom? sorry, nisam zapamtila

----------


## mistic

> Draga kak je proslo jer i ja imam iste simptome. u kojem si tjednu? negdje 35tom? sorry, nisam zapamtila


Kao malo mi je bolje, dišem normalno, ali glava i vrtoglavica ne prolaze skroz...ma to je ovo grozno vrijeme, da bar bura zapuše pa razbistri sve...ja sam u 37. tt
Ne znam šta bi ti pametno rekla, probaj odmarati što više, vjerojatno je i tebi od vremena jer nije normalno...

Dr. mi ništa nije rekla, bila neka zamjenska grozna dr. :Rolling Eyes:  al zato mi njena sestra kaže da sam malo otvorena...uglavnom, ne znam ništa više nego prije...

----------


## kiarad

> Kao malo mi je bolje, dišem normalno, ali glava i vrtoglavica ne prolaze skroz...ma to je ovo grozno vrijeme, da bar bura zapuše pa razbistri sve...ja sam u 37. tt
> Ne znam šta bi ti pametno rekla, probaj odmarati što više, vjerojatno je i tebi od vremena jer nije normalno...
> 
> Dr. mi ništa nije rekla, bila neka zamjenska grozna dr. al zato mi njena sestra kaže da sam malo otvorena...uglavnom, ne znam ništa više nego prije...


nekak budemo izgurali...

----------


## tikki

*Tikice* prekrasno! Uživaj draga!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Brunaa

> hvala vam cure, evo tek sad dan po dan se malo opuštam i uživam u trudnoći, jedva čekam da ih počnem osjećati..
> nevjerojatno mi je da otkad sam prošla 12 tjedana osjećam se super, nisam ni umorna toliko , nije mi ni muka, ma baš sam super!
> pazim se i dalje jako naravno i ležim dosta , ali sad se usudim polako sanjariti i o njihovoj sobici..


Bravo za *tikicu78* i njene hrabre mrvice  :Klap:

----------


## tiki_a

> Drage cure
> Presretna javljam da je nase malo cudo doslo na svijet prije dva dana  
> 
> Sezen i Miga cestitke!!!
> Trudnicama sretno na nadolazecim pregledima!


Draga Charlie, velika čestitka tebi i tm-u! Curicama velikoj i maloj   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nirvana

Dugo mi je trebalo da se odlučim pisati na ovoj temi, toliko mi je pomogla kao i cijeli ovaj podforum u našoj borbi za bebu da imam potrebu ipak podijeliti svoju sreću sa svima vama. 15.06. rodila sam svoju princezu,svoje čudo koje je na svijet došlo nakon 9 godina braka, 3 prirodna, 6 stimuliranih postupaka i 3 FET-a. Cijela trudnoća prošla mi je u strahu i to je jedan od razloga zašto nisam pisala, jer šta ako napišem da sam trudna i najsretnija na svijetu a onda to sve nestane....uz to još sam na početku imala hematom i provela dva tjedna u bolnici, ali kako je rastao trbuh polako se smanjivao strah ali nije iščezao sve do trena kada smo MM i ja u 2:20 ujutro čuli prvi plač naše bebe. I danas, nešto više od 2 mjeseca od rođenja gledam u nju i pričam s njom, mazim ju i ljubim kroz suze jer ne vjerujem da je stvarno tu! Iako sam mislila da taj dan nikad neće doći danas mogu ponosno reći ja sam konačno MAMA i nikad tu ulogu neću shvatiti zdravo za gotovo!

----------


## tikica78

cure kao prvo hvala vam svima predivne ste..
nirvana uživaj u svojoj predivnoj djevojčici i evo nadam se da ćemo se sve mi tu i cure koje su još na odbrojavanju javiti s postom kao što je tvoj..

----------


## kiki30

tikice78,predivno...uživaj
nirvana,čestitam na curici,evo ovakvi postovi mi daju nadu da ću jednog dana i ja bit na ovoj temi i javit se s lijepom vijesti..

----------


## mistic

nirvana čestitam i uživaj u svojoj curici!!!

kiki sigurna sam da ćeš se i ti javiti s prekrasnim vijestima, samo budi uporna i imaj puno strpljenja!  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

nirvana  tako si to  lijepo napisala da sam se rasplakala

----------


## anabanana

> Dugo mi je trebalo da se odlučim pisati na ovoj temi, toliko mi je pomogla kao i cijeli ovaj podforum u našoj borbi za bebu da imam potrebu ipak podijeliti svoju sreću sa svima vama. 15.06. rodila sam svoju princezu,svoje čudo koje je na svijet došlo nakon 9 godina braka, 3 prirodna, 6 stimuliranih postupaka i 3 FET-a. Cijela trudnoća prošla mi je u strahu i to je jedan od razloga zašto nisam pisala, jer šta ako napišem da sam trudna i najsretnija na svijetu a onda to sve nestane....uz to još sam na početku imala hematom i provela dva tjedna u bolnici, ali kako je rastao trbuh polako se smanjivao strah ali nije iščezao sve do trena kada smo MM i ja u 2:20 ujutro čuli prvi plač naše bebe. I danas, nešto više od 2 mjeseca od rođenja gledam u nju i pričam s njom, mazim ju i ljubim kroz suze jer ne vjerujem da je stvarno tu! Iako sam mislila da taj dan nikad neće doći danas mogu ponosno reći ja sam konačno MAMA i nikad tu ulogu neću shvatiti zdravo za gotovo!


Zelim Vam svu sreću ovog svijeta...jer i sama osjećam tako..moja princeza ce uskoro navršiti 4 godine, a ja ju svaki dan ljubim i zahvaljujem Bogu što je s nama. Stvarno sam najsretnija kad se ona smije, kad je ona tužna, ja suze ronim. Pričaj s njom, grli ju, ljubi ju i mazi ju...djeca to osjete i vrate stoduplo  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

nirvana čestitam!!!
Bab uskoro ćeš nam se pridružiti ovdje
Mi sutra ulazimo u 39. tt...grlič je nešto skračen i otvorena sam 2 prsta a ostalo je sve ok. Nadamo se prirodnom porodu :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

> Dugo mi je trebalo da se odlučim pisati na ovoj temi, toliko mi je pomogla kao i cijeli ovaj podforum u našoj borbi za bebu da imam potrebu ipak podijeliti svoju sreću sa svima vama. 15.06. rodila sam svoju princezu,svoje čudo koje je na svijet došlo nakon 9 godina braka, 3 prirodna, 6 stimuliranih postupaka i 3 FET-a. Cijela trudnoća prošla mi je u strahu i to je jedan od razloga zašto nisam pisala, jer šta ako napišem da sam trudna i najsretnija na svijetu a onda to sve nestane....uz to još sam na početku imala hematom i provela dva tjedna u bolnici, ali kako je rastao trbuh polako se smanjivao strah ali nije iščezao sve do trena kada smo MM i ja u 2:20 ujutro čuli prvi plač naše bebe. I danas, nešto više od 2 mjeseca od rođenja gledam u nju i pričam s njom, mazim ju i ljubim kroz suze jer ne vjerujem da je stvarno tu! Iako sam mislila da taj dan nikad neće doći danas mogu ponosno reći ja sam konačno MAMA i nikad tu ulogu neću shvatiti zdravo za gotovo!




evo kao da sebe čitam.....moj ima 3 i pol mj i ne mogu vjerovati da je sa nama nakon svega kaj smo prošli....plače mi se svaki dan kad ga gledam jer smo ga toooliko željeli i ne podnosim kad je npr tužan....srce mi se para.....sretno nam svima i toplo se nadam da ćemo uskoro svi opet "raditi" nove bebe...ako Bog da...da nam bude što toplije oko srca , a našoj dječici i budućoj koji su još u bušama, želim da nam budu živi i zdravi i nasmijani...

----------


## venddy

trudnice i mamce do kada ste bile na Utrogestanu? Ja imam pregled drugi ponedjeljak i do tada ih stavljam 3x2 kao i na početku. Zanima me u kojem su tjednu vas liječnici počeli skidati sa utrića?

----------


## tikica78

meni je dr.L rekao da od 12-15 tjedna 3x1 pa onda prestanem, ali to je zato jer sam krvarila ono u 11tjednu..
inače bi prestala sa 12 tjedana potpuno

----------


## Tigrica84

Cure hvala vam puno na lijepim zeljama.Neka svim buducim mamicama bude sve školski i neka se uskreno sretnu sa svojim andelcikma.Uzivajte.

----------


## amyx

ja sam koristila crinone gel do 13-tog tjedna

----------


## mirna26

> trudnice i mamce do kada ste bile na Utrogestanu? Ja imam pregled drugi ponedjeljak i do tada ih stavljam 3x2 kao i na početku. Zanima me u kojem su tjednu vas liječnici počeli skidati sa utrića?


moj dr je rekao meni da nema smisla da uzimam utriće duže od 12tt...bilo me strah prestati, pa sam na svoju ruku postepeno smanjivala zadnja dva tjedna, iako mislim da to nema neke veze....nisam imala nikakvo krvarenje niti sam uzimala ikakvu dodatnu terapiju....tada je posteljica zrela da dovoljno sama proizvodi progesterona pa ti utrići niš ne znače,iako nekim curama sa manjom količinom progesterona u krvi znači,ali to ti mora preporučiti onda tvoj dr..ne sama na svoju ruku jer produljeno uzimanje utrića može dovesti do neželjenog gestacijkog dijabetesa kod nekih...nije za igrati se

----------


## bugaboo

Mene su u Petrovoj drzali na utricima do cca 22. tjedna.

----------


## mari mar

> trudnice i mamce do kada ste bile na Utrogestanu? Ja imam pregled drugi ponedjeljak i do tada ih stavljam 3x2 kao i na početku. Zanima me u kojem su tjednu vas liječnici počeli skidati sa utrića?


meni je dr. rekao do 12tj. 3x2, a onda 3x1 još tjedan dana i gotovo.....napokon se i toga riješila! :Smile:

----------


## kitty

ja sam isto stavljala utriće do 12.tt, tada mi je dr rekla da skroz prestanem ali je mene isto kao mirnu bilo strah tako naglo pa sam još tjedan dana ih stavljala samo navečer.

----------


## Maybe baby

Ja sam 16+5 i još uvijek uzimam utriće 3x2 ali ja sam u 10. tj. malo krvarila...

----------


## bili

Evo nas u 20.-tom tjednu još uvijek sam na utrićima,3x2 pijem ih redovito, ja sam do nedugo imala lagana  krvarenja pa vjerojatno zato....uskoro idem na konrolu pa ćemo vidjeti kako dalje...već sam se toliko naviknula da ih moram piti kao neki ritual, sad ako mi ukine falit će mi  :Smile:  hahahaha

----------


## Tigrica84

> Tigrice, svaki dan pogledan da vidim kad ćeš napisati sretnu vijest. Ipak nisi trebala čekati 8.8.!
> 
> Čestitam!!


Hvala ti :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica_69

*bili*, meni su rekli da ću do 32. tjedna biti na Utrogestanu a nemam nikakva krvarenja... to valjda kad se nose blizanci iz preventive daju, zlu ne trebalo.
Btw, mi danas 18+2, kaže doc da misli da su dve curke, ali da si još to ne uzmem kao gotovu stvarcu  :Yes: 
Sve ostalo je baš onako kako treba biti, posteljica straga, bebe velike za 18+1 i 18+3, sve mjere odgovaraju uzrastu  :Wink:

----------


## tigrical

tikica_69 navijam za curke !!!

----------


## sanja001

> trudnice i mamce do kada ste bile na Utrogestanu? Ja imam pregled drugi ponedjeljak i do tada ih stavljam 3x2 kao i na početku. Zanima me u kojem su tjednu vas liječnici počeli skidati sa utrića?


Ja sam na Utricima bila do 11. tt
Dr je rekla da u 8.tt postepeno prestanem koristiti Utrice jer mi vise ne trebaju ali da je bitno postepeno prestajanje. Koristila sam ih do 11tt  jer me bilo strah prestati.
Trudnoca je i dalje uredna, bebice i ja smo presli sluzbenu polovicu, sad smo u 20tt

----------


## venddy

vidim da su iskustva različita, meni je dr kad sam bila na 11+2 na kombiniranom rekao da nastavim sa utrićima do daljnjeg po istom planu i programu, valjda zbog toga što sam krvarila dobrih mjesec dana. U ponedjeljak sam na kontroli pa ću vidjeti što će reći, do tada nastavljam 3x2, neću ništa smanjivat na svoju ruku, sve štreberski slušam

----------


## bili

> *bili*, meni su rekli da ću do 32. tjedna biti na Utrogestanu a nemam nikakva krvarenja... to valjda kad se nose blizanci iz preventive daju, zlu ne trebalo.
> Btw, mi danas 18+2, kaže doc da misli da su dve curke, ali da si još to ne uzmem kao gotovu stvarcu 
> Sve ostalo je baš onako kako treba biti, posteljica straga, bebe velike za 18+1 i 18+3, sve mjere odgovaraju uzrastu


Tikica, i frendica koja nosi blizance je sad u 16. tjednu isto nikakvih krvarenja a još je na utrićima, vjerojatno ima veze s blizanačkom trudnoćom, ako moram ma piti ću ih i poslije samo nek su oni meni živi i zdravi  :Smile:  Ja idem ovaj tjedan na pregled, pa se nadam da ćemo vidjeti spolove, ja nemam apsolutno nikakav osjećaj. dragi je neki dan sanjao dvije curke, njegovi svi navijaju za cure a ja nekako potajno priželjkujem i dečka i curu  :Smile:  
Mamice i trudnice koje znate već spolove jeste imale kakav osjećaj za spolove bebica i prije nego ste službeno doznale?

----------


## venddy

ja moram priznat da nemam neki osjećaj u koji bi se baš zaklela, a i da imam ne bi samu sebe doživjela, kad sam prvi put bila trudna, nisam pitala spol ali sam cijelu trudnoću bila uvjerena da je dečko. Naravno da sam rodila curu.

----------


## sanja001

> Tikica, i frendica koja nosi blizance je sad u 16. tjednu isto nikakvih krvarenja a još je na utrićima, vjerojatno ima veze s blizanačkom trudnoćom, ako moram ma piti ću ih i poslije samo nek su oni meni živi i zdravi  Ja idem ovaj tjedan na pregled, pa se nadam da ćemo vidjeti spolove, ja nemam apsolutno nikakav osjećaj. dragi je neki dan sanjao dvije curke, njegovi svi navijaju za cure a ja nekako potajno priželjkujem i dečka i curu  
> Mamice i trudnice koje znate već spolove jeste imale kakav osjećaj za spolove bebica i prije nego ste službeno doznale?


Ja sam cijelo vrijeme mislila da su decko i curica. Nisam sigurna koliko je to bio "filing" a koliko zelja. Na kraju imamo dva deckica. Na pregledu prije 4 tjedna smo bili sigurni da je jedan decko a drugi se nije htio pokazati. Prosli tjedan sam bila na anomaly scanu gdje smo razotkrili i drugu bebicu  :Smile:

----------


## sanja001

A sto se utrica tice, ne znam da ima veze s blizancima, kad me dr. odlucila stavit na "odvikavanje" od utrica argument je bio da nema potrebe vise za njima jer su obe posteljice dobro formirane. Al ko ce ga znati, svako ima svoju teoriju  :Smile: 

Prosli tjedan sam bila kod drugog dr kod kojeg cu nastaviti voditi trudnocu(tako sam dogovorila sa dr. zbog blizanacke trudnoce, da nakon 1. trimestra nastavim kod nekog u klinici u kojoj planiram rodit) pa mi nista nije rekao za utrice

----------


## Achi

Bok, evo i mene kod vas. Ja sam sad u 22. tjednu, sa utricima sam prestala u 16 tjednu ali ja sam ih samo pila 3x1 a u 11 tjednu prestala sa Crinone. Spol jos neznam, od pocetka imam filing da je decko ali svi oko mene tvrde da je curica.... Vidit cemo
Ja nazalost moram put bolnice i na serklazu, doktor je rekao da su to samo mjere predostroznosti jer mi je cerviks mekan i uloziv... 
Muka mi je pri samoj pomisli da moram u bolnicu po ovim vrucinama ali sto se mora, mora se
Ima neko iskustva sta i kako nakon serklaze?
Sam zahvat me ne plasi ali se nadam da necu trebat strogo mirovat nakon toga jer se inace osjecam izvrsno.

----------


## BillieJean

Cure, žene, kak su vama računali termin poroda - prema prvom danu zadnje menstruacije ili prema punkciji, odnosno transferu?? Meni svi uporno računaju prema PZM, a meni nije jasno zakaj kad točno znamo kad je bila oplodnja?!

----------


## pirica

> Cure, žene, kak su vama računali termin poroda - prema prvom danu zadnje menstruacije ili prema punkciji, odnosno transferu?? Meni svi uporno računaju prema PZM, a meni nije jasno zakaj kad točno znamo kad je bila oplodnja?!


meni su mpo i privat ginić računali od pzm i prenjela 3 dana pa ti vidi

----------


## Achi

po zadnjoj menstruaciji iako ja svaki put napomenem kad je bila oplodnja ali me niko ne sljivi...

----------


## Sonja29

i ja sam pitala svog MPO dr. on kaže PZM+7 dana osim u slučaju prijevremenog poroda kad uzimaju u obzir dan ET-a. Još mi je rekao da se zato trudnoća računa 40 tjedana umjesto stvarnih 38.

----------


## sanja001

> Cure, žene, kak su vama računali termin poroda - prema prvom danu zadnje menstruacije ili prema punkciji, odnosno transferu?? Meni svi uporno računaju prema PZM, a meni nije jasno zakaj kad točno znamo kad je bila oplodnja?!


Bila kod dva ginica, oba znaju da je rijec o IVF-u i oboje su racunali prema datumu zadnje menstruacije.

----------


## ježić

> Cure, žene, kak su vama računali termin poroda - prema prvom danu zadnje menstruacije ili prema punkciji, odnosno transferu?? Meni svi uporno računaju prema PZM, a meni nije jasno zakaj kad točno znamo kad je bila oplodnja?!


Meni prema zadnjoj menstruaciji i prema tom datumu rodila sam tocno na termin. Ako gledam prema aspiraciji ili transferu, onda  sam prenijela 3 dana.

----------


## ježić

> Mamice i trudnice koje znate već spolove jeste imale kakav osjećaj za spolove bebica i prije nego ste službeno doznale?


Ja sam od prvog dana imala "osjecaj" da je decko i uvijek sam mu se u trudnoci tako obracala, u muskom rodu. Mi smo mu odabrali ime prije nego nam je doktor rekao spol (negdje u 15. tjednu). A cijelo vrijeme trudnoce su mi svi govorili da se vidi da je decko prema obliku trbuha. :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

*nirvana* uživaj biti MAMA a još kad nas djeca zovnu mama to će biti dan za pamćenje :D
i ja nekada plačem kada gledam svoju djevojčicu, suze radosnice su zamjenile one prije suze tuge i čežnje...

*bili* ja sam bila uvjerena da nosim dječaka pa eto slatkica je  :Smile: ))  

trudnoću su mi računali od zadnje menstr.

----------


## kitty

meni isto računaju trudnoću od zadnje M, tako su mi počeli računati još na VV-u, doduše meni je punkcija bila 14.dc pa onda to ispada isto.

----------


## lasta

Ah sto se tice osjecaja ja nisam imala nikakav osjecaj, svi su govorili decko-vidi stomak,decko-lijepa trudnica i sve te babske fore a kad ono mala cura (danas je ravno godina kako smo isli po svoju blasticu)
Po ZM ili danu punkcije-transfera razlika mi je bila samo dva dana.

I da Sara je rodila idemo u cestitare

----------


## dagnja

Evo ja sam još uvijek u trudnicama, danas 41 tjedan ravno i ako se ništa ne dogodi do petka idem u subotu na razgovor i pregled za indukciju. I meni su trudnoću računali po prvom danu menstruacije, ali su mi onda u 12.tjednu pomakli termin tri dana ranije prema uzv-u.

----------


## amyx

Ja sam imala osjećaj da su dvije curke, ali dr ke na zadnjem UZ rekao da imam dobar osjećaj samo za jednu bebu. Za sad su cura i dečko...nadam se da će tako i ostati do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## Maybe baby

MM i ja smo priželjkivali dečka i curu i za sada je baš ta kombinacija..Jedino ako se nešto ne promijeni  :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

Ja bila uvjerena da cura..već dala i ime...a ono se vidjela na UZV mala jajca.....a mišu mu :Smile: )...tako me obradovao....mislim da je to bila više želja da bude cura jer je u rodbini previše dečkiju...ali sada sam preeeesretna kaj je dečko...zapravo mi je svejedno... :Wink: 

meni su *termin* računali po zadnjoj menstruaciji i to strogo...datum oplodnje nisu htjeli ni čuti...

----------


## BillieJean

Znači ipak svi računaju po ZM, zanimljivo.....onda ok.....u biti mi je razlika 1 dan - baš ga cjepidlačim, ha?! :D ma samo sam znatiželjna i ja sam si stalno računala po punkciji pa se sad moram naviknuti da ne punim tjedne petkom, nego subotom  :Wink:

----------


## mari mar

i meni termin računaju od zadnje m...

...ja sam mislila curica ne znam zašto, valjda da nastavim niz curica....... a zapravo mi je svejedno samo da je živo i zdravo i da sve bude ok, kad na uzv digo zastavicu!! ...ali imena već dugo imam (i prije nego sam se udala) i za jedno i za drugo....... samo je trebalo napraviti bebača!

----------


## nati

meni također termin računaju po zm tako da je danas 29tt..

----------


## seka35

> Ja sam imala osjećaj da su dvije curke, ali dr ke na zadnjem UZ rekao da imam dobar osjećaj samo za jednu bebu. Za sad su cura i dečko...nadam se da će tako i ostati do kraja


amix ,iskrene cestitke i jako sam se obradovala kad sam vidjela da si trudna

----------


## mare41

Sonja29 rodila curicu! evo linka za čestitke http://forum.roda.hr/threads/75460-Sonja29-postala-mama!!!!!

----------


## kitty

bravo Sonja29, iskrene čestitke!

----------


## 1977

Ima li netko iskustva sa razmicanjem mišića na trbuhu ( barem mislim da je to ) u 20 tt već? 
Površinski peče i zateže lijevo i desno od pupka iako trbuh nije posebno napuhan i presječe malo kod dizanja iz sjedećeg položaja...nosim odozada i mali je desetak dana naprednije veličine-ne znam da li bi to moglo imati veze, uglavnom krećem se kao da sam jučer rodila pa me strah ako se nastavi da će mi atrofirati svi mišići...i pijem magnezij ali ne pomaže jer nemam grčeve, samo kod naprezanja u stajaći položaj. Do sada nikakvi bolovi, samo nesanica i prehitavanje po krevetu lijevo desno noćima.

----------


## mirna26

od srca čestitam Sonja 29....i spuštam kapu......toliko upornosti i sada ste nagrađeni......to je dokaz da se nadu nikada ne smije gubiti....
uživajte svi troje sada i neka vas prati sreća i zdravlje.....

----------


## Darkica

Sonja29, čestitke!

----------


## venddy

Sonja tebi i tati čestitka od srca a malenoj princezi velika pusa :Heart:

----------


## tikica78

Sonja čestitka ti je na temi, uljepšala si mi dan!!

----------


## Sonja29

Hvala vam!Jos ne vjerujem da je to istina. Gledam je i mislim da sanjan!  Nasa potpuna sreca ce biti u petak kada dodjemo kuci i budemo svo troje zajedno!

----------


## frka

ajme, draga Sonja, pa ti već postaš! 
divno je vidjeti sličku danas rođene bebice - prekrasna je  :Zaljubljen: 

čestitam ti i ovdje, a vašoj krasnoj djevojčici šaljem  :Kiss:

----------


## BigBlue

> Hvala vam!Jos ne vjerujem da je to istina. Gledam je i mislim da sanjan!  Nasa potpuna sreca ce biti u petak kada dodjemo kuci i budemo svo troje zajedno!


I ovdje, još jednom, od srca  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   Upravo je savršena!

Mi smo danas na uzv dobili potvrdu da naša dva mala  :Heart:   :Heart:  kucaju i ja se (konačno!) pridružujem vama ovdje na trudničkom!

Nisam praznovjerna, ali ovaj put sam stvarno bila kukavica i nisam imala hrabrosti ranije doći  :Grin:

----------


## Kaae

Dvoje! Cestitam jos jednom, BigBlue! Prekrasno!  :Very Happy: 

Sonja29, cestitam i vama!

----------


## MalaMa

Velike česitke Sonji na malom smotuljku!!

----------


## milasova8

Sonja29 prekrasna je curica-savrseno..cestitam od srca jos jednom..
BigBlue iskrene cestitke za dva mala hrabra srceka-uzivaj!

----------


## Brunaa

> Hvala vam!Jos ne vjerujem da je to istina. Gledam je i mislim da sanjan!  Nasa potpuna sreca ce biti u petak kada dodjemo kuci i budemo svo troje zajedno!


*Sonja29* djevojčica je preslatka! Mi trudilice ti zavidimo  :Wink:  hehhehehe
Uživajte u svakom trenutku!

----------


## medena8

*Sonja*, i ovdje se pridruzujem cestitkama! Curka je preslatka!!!

Nisam u toku sa svim dogadjanjima, nastojat cu sto prije popratit... vrijeme mi je da se i sama ovdje pridruzim...  :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

Stvarno mi nije jasno zašto računaju od ZM, kad jako dobro znamo kad je bilo začeće. Meni je punkcija bila 18. dan ciklusa (i to kasno navečer, skoro i 19.), tak da ZM uistinu nije relevantano za određivanje. To sam riješila tako što sam doktoru kao dan ZM dala datum aspiracije - 2 tjedna.

Čitam vas i vidim da nas ima ovdje dosta s blizancima - sindrom IVFa  :Grin: . U mojoj obitelji i bez toga blizanaca na izvoz i priznajem da sam, od trenutka kad su viđene 2 GV do EO, strahovala je li se koja još i podijelila. Trojke ne bi mogla iznijeti.

Ako preskočimo moment kad sam se kao šiba tresla penjući se na stol za ovaj UZV, stvarno uživam u mojim mrvicama. Imam sreću jer nemam mučnina, povraćanja, slabosti. Jedino od čega mi je muka i što sam 2x povratila su Prenatal kapsule. Ne mogu i ne mogu. Ah da, za razliku od mog "prirodnog" bioritma (na spavanje u 2 ujutro), sad idem oko ponoći, ali dižem se u 6, pa i prije. Bljaaaaak, hoću se naspavati, ali ne ide! Mislim, nisam umorna, ali sama simbolika buđenja u 6  :Rolling Eyes:  Kao da me to ne čeka slijedećih...... 20 godina  :Grin:

----------


## kiarad

> Stvarno mi nije jasno zašto računaju od ZM, kad jako dobro znamo kad je bilo začeće. Meni je punkcija bila 18. dan ciklusa (i to kasno navečer, skoro i 19.), tak da ZM uistinu nije relevantano za određivanje. To sam riješila tako što sam doktoru kao dan ZM dala datum aspiracije - 2 tjedna.
> 
> Čitam vas i vidim da nas ima ovdje dosta s blizancima - sindrom IVFa . U mojoj obitelji i bez toga blizanaca na izvoz i priznajem da sam, od trenutka kad su viđene 2 GV do EO, strahovala je li se koja još i podijelila. Trojke ne bi mogla iznijeti.
> 
> Ako preskočimo moment kad sam se kao šiba tresla penjući se na stol za ovaj UZV, stvarno uživam u mojim mrvicama. Imam sreću jer nemam mučnina, povraćanja, slabosti. Jedino od čega mi je muka i što sam 2x povratila su Prenatal kapsule. Ne mogu i ne mogu. Ah da, za razliku od mog "prirodnog" bioritma (na spavanje u 2 ujutro), sad idem oko ponoći, ali dižem se u 6, pa i prije. Bljaaaaak, hoću se naspavati, ali ne ide! Mislim, nisam umorna, ali sama simbolika buđenja u 6  Kao da me to ne čeka slijedećih...... 20 godina


bok, nemoras uzimati prenatal, mozes uzeti elevit, to je ista stvar ali je malo lakse. a sto se tice spavanja, u pocetku i sada u 33.tjednu niti ja ne mogu spavati ali redovito uzmem normabel ako ne mogu zaspat. doktor mi je neki dan objasnjavao da mogu uzeti i do tri na dan, iako mi to ne pada napamet, uzmem navecer i to ne stalno ponekad i spasava cijelu stvar. mrtva sam umorna, oticem i tesko je spavat sa busom. znam da ima cure koje misle da to nije zdravo ali nek radi svatko tko kaj hoce. mislim da slobodno pitas svog lijecnika sto smijes pa ces tako znati tocno.

----------


## BigBlue

Ma ne dramim oko toga - jednostavno sam ga izbacila, pijem samo folnu, ionako se zdravo i raznoliko hranim. Ovo za spavanje je bilo napisano više kao.... promjena bioritma. Sry, ali normabeli nisu moja priča, pogotovo ne zbog spavanja, ma šta god koji doktor rekao o tome. Primarna funkcija normabela je opuštanje muskulature, tako da mi se može dogoditi da ću ga zbog drugih indikacija morati piti kasnije, ali sad...

----------


## tikica78

Big blue dobro namdošla u klub blizića.. koji si ti sad tjedan?
nisam ni ja imala neke posebne mučnine brzo sam shvatila da ak papam stalno po malo neće ih biti.. ali zato sam i dobila 5kg već u ovih 16 tjedana..
imamo ti temu o blizićima dođi i tamo.
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/70811-T...vojke-trojke-)

----------


## tina2701

*Sonja29*..čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## venddy

onda izgleda da u zadnje vrijeme samo moj dr računa trudnoću od punkcije - 14 dana, rekao je da se kod ivf trudnoća uvijek računa na taj način pošto je dobro poznat dan ovulacije. nije ni spomenuo prvi dan M.

----------


## seka35

samo da svim trudnicama pozelim srecu ,a naravno i buducim

----------


## dagnja

Evo samo da vam na brzinu javim da je 28.8. stigla naša čudesna curica, nakon 25h trudova i predivnog i teškog poroda završili smo na carskom, ali i ja i ona smo super i sada uživamo u troje doma. Konačno je sve postalo potpuno i zahvalni smo joj što nas je odabrala za roditelje, nadamo se da smo dorasli toj velikoj i važnoj ulozi. :Smile:  Želim vam svima sreću i da što prije upoznate ovaj neopisivi osjećaj! :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

Dagnja, čestitam!
 :Smile:

----------


## Alcantra

dagnja čestitam!!!

i mi sitno odbrojavamo...

----------


## lovekd

Dagnja, iskrene čestitke! Uživajte u svom malom smotuljku  :Smile:

----------


## mari mar

dagnja čestitam!! :Very Happy:

----------


## medena8

*Dagnja*, cestitam od  :Heart:  !!!

----------


## bugaboo

Dagnja čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## mistic

Dagnja čestitam!!!

Alcantra sretno i mi smo jako blizu 10.9.  :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

Dagnja - čestittam hrabroj mami i tati na maloj princezi  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

uživajte i mazite se  :Love:

----------


## venddy

dagnja čestitam od srca tebi i tati.

Inesz mrvica ti je zbilja stvorena za poziranje. Rođeni talent

----------


## karlita

evo da se i ja pohvalim 8.8
rodila sam curu i dečka :Very Happy:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*dagnja* i *karlita*, čestitam!

----------


## Sonja29

Dagnja,karlita cestitam! Moja Mare i ja smo jos uvijek u bolnici. Ona je zaradila infekciju koze. Meni su jucer povadili konce. Nadam se da bi nas danas mogli otpustiti doma. Uspjela sam namoliti sestre da je MM vidi dva puta. Nadam se da je ovo lose iskustvo od danas iza nas i da cemo uzivati doma.

----------


## dagnja

Karita i Sonja čestitam vam od srca! Sonja nadam se da ćete uskoro doma i da ćete uskoro zaboraviti sve poteškoće.

----------


## Sonja29

Sta nam je sa mistic???

----------


## mistic

Sonja eto šta je telepatija, kao da sam znala da pitaš za mene  :Smile:  
Nema ništa novo, čekam...kontrakcije se javljaju i lagano probadanje, ali mislim da se malcu još ne izlazi! A mene tko pita, čekaj i pati  :Grin: 
Nadam se da ste obje već bolje, a kad dođete doma sve će ovo biti iza vas, čekaju vas samo dani ispunjeni srećom  :Zaljubljen:   :Kiss: 


Karlita čestitam!

----------


## mirna26

karlita i dagnja....čestitamo od srca!!!!uživajte...

----------


## Brunaa

dagnja i karlita ČESTITKE!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   za 3 mališana.

----------


## lovekd

Karlita, čestitke i tebi na prinovama  :Smile:  Uživajte u maženju  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

dagnja i karlita čestitke!

cure koje ste išle na 3D, gdje ste ga obavljale?

----------


## eva133

Cestitam novim mamicama.

----------


## alma_itd

Nemam bas vremena da navratim cesce,eli evo da sad cestitam svim mamicama na njihovim bebicama...isretnim tatama naravno :Klap:

----------


## lasta

Čestitke svim novim mamicama,taticama,bakicama i djedovima.....

----------


## lovekd

> dagnja i karlita čestitke!
> 
> cure koje ste išle na 3D, gdje ste ga obavljale?


Draga kitty...ja sam išla u Zg kod Kosa! S obzirom da je mala bila jaaaako nemirna, još je i uspio dobro sve pohvatat!  :Smile: 

A sad imam pitanje za buduće mamice ( ali i one koje to već jesu, al još uvijek tu prate ) - termin mi je krajem 11 mj i lagano nabavljam robu i ostalu opremu. Konkretno me zanima - što ste vi birale za svoje mališane za zimu - footmuff ili skafander? Te, planirate li koristit kakvu kozmetiku kod kupanja ili čista voda? Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima  :Smile:  

Pozdrav svimaaaaaa  :Smile:

----------


## frka

i ja preporučam 3D kod dr. Kosa!

lovekd, mi smo imali skafander, ali ni njega baš nismo koristili - na kraju smo curku obukli u jaknu i zamotali u dekicu. kozmetika ti ne treba bar do 6 mjeseci (osim eventualno kreme za guzu) - eventualno kap maslinjaka u kadicu. ne valja bebama ispirati zaštitni sloj s kože. mi nismo koristili nikakvu kozmetiku (osim šampona za tjemenicu kad nas je napala) do godine dana i curka ima divnu kožu. joj, kad se sjetim onog mirisa bebe  :Zaljubljen:  kako ćete se samo nauživati  :Heart:

----------


## kitty

hvala za preporuku, baš sam i sama mislila kako bi išla kod dr Kosa  :Smile: .

----------


## lovekd

Frka, hvala na odogovoru!  :Smile:  Joj, jedva čekamo da nam mala princeza dođe  :Very Happy:

----------


## kordica

samo da vas pozdravim na brzinu  :Smile:

----------


## darci

i ovdje se prijavljujem  :Smile:  počet ću vas vjerojatno malo više pratiti u dogledno vrijeme

----------


## MalaMa

> samo da vas pozdravim na brzinu


kordica  :Smile:  pa ti si nam se javila. nisam te dugo vidjela ovdje. kad su s trojčekima pune ruke, jel da  :Smile: 
nadam se da se snalazite.  :Grin:

----------


## sejla

Pozdrav cure moje! Evo ja ulazim u 14tt i još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati da pišem na ovoj temi....nisam prije zbog nekog straha koji i dalje postoji, ali ne mogu si pomoći. Za sada je s mrvicom sve u redu, mučnine i povraćanja polako prestaju iako su me od negdje 5. tjedna jako mučile. Izgubila sam 3-4 kile koje mi se zasad nisu vratile, trbuščić još nemam ali nadam se da će se uskoro vidjeti....Sljedeći uzv mi je 19.9., na zadnjem je u 12 tt mrvica bila 5.5 cm dugačka i kombinirani probir je super prošao. Od 12. tjedna sam počela postepeno smanjivati Estrofem i Utrogestan i sada moram prestati skroz, prema uputama iz Praga. Nadam se da će sve biti dobro i da ću ugledati svoje zlato, što želim i svima vama  :Zaljubljen: 
Čestitke svim novim mamicama i puno sreće onima koje će to uskoro postati  :Kiss:

----------


## kiarad

curke, jel ima netko termin oko 22.10.?
i ide li netko ili je vec bio se porodio u podobniku? hvala

----------


## BigBlue

mislim da ćeš dobiti puno više informacija i odgovorima na privatnim rodilištima, ali možda je puno bolje škicnuti forum.hr. 
Podobnik na mpo pdf-u s razlogom ne kotira bogzna kako...

kolegica je rodila prvo dijete kod njega, drugo na sv. duhu (lova nije problem), ali ne znam detalje

----------


## mistic

Darci i Sejla dobrodošle među trudnice i čestitam na trudnoći!
Sejla naravno da češ ugledati svoje zlato, samo se opusti i uživaj do kraja trudnoće!

----------


## kiarad

> mislim da ćeš dobiti puno više informacija i odgovorima na privatnim rodilištima, ali možda je puno bolje škicnuti forum.hr. 
> Podobnik na mpo pdf-u s razlogom ne kotira bogzna kako...
> 
> kolegica je rodila prvo dijete kod njega, drugo na sv. duhu (lova nije problem), ali ne znam detalje


Ma ja sam samo pitala...ne trebam nikakve dodatne informacije, tek tako da razmjenjujemo malo iskustva na pp. hvala.

----------


## mirna26

> Pozdrav cure moje! Evo ja ulazim u 14tt i još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati da pišem na ovoj temi....nisam prije zbog nekog straha koji i dalje postoji, ali ne mogu si pomoći. Za sada je s mrvicom sve u redu, mučnine i povraćanja polako prestaju iako su me od negdje 5. tjedna jako mučile. Izgubila sam 3-4 kile koje mi se zasad nisu vratile, trbuščić još nemam ali nadam se da će se uskoro vidjeti....Sljedeći uzv mi je 19.9., na zadnjem je u 12 tt mrvica bila 5.5 cm dugačka i kombinirani probir je super prošao. Od 12. tjedna sam počela postepeno smanjivati Estrofem i Utrogestan i sada moram prestati skroz, prema uputama iz Praga. Nadam se da će sve biti dobro i da ću ugledati svoje zlato, što želim i svima vama 
> Čestitke svim novim mamicama i puno sreće onima koje će to uskoro postati



sretno sejla.........vidim i da ti imaš veliku betu tako rano...čak veću  od moje..možda i ti budeš imala veliku bebu kao i ja :Smile: ...sve u svemu  nije važno glavno da je živo i zdravo...sretno!!

----------


## karlita

:Sing: hvala na čestitkama cure
ja sam isto išla kod Kosa u ginekos :Smile: 
evo sličica mojih  mališana i naravno vaš glas bi nam puno pomogao -registrirajte se i stisnite pored sličice +1
http://www.prettybaby.hr/details?baby=1664
sve za pelene :Klap:  :Laughing:

----------


## tikica78

karlita čestitam preslatki su! i glasala sam!
kako ste mi vi cure? slabo tipkate ovjde ..

----------


## mistic

Hej tikice  :Smile:  a kako si ti?
Da, nekako je pusto ovdje ovih dana, ništa se ne dešava...
Meni jučer bio termin, bila sam u bolnici na pregledu i poslali me kući. Sutra opet idem pa me možda i zadrže...jooj uzbuđena sam, ali me i strah  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

hej curke, evo i mene  :Smile: .
mistic ~~~~~~~~~~ za što brži i bezbolniji najljepši susret!
tikice78, terminušo, kaj ima kod tebe?
ja prije 2 dana prvi put osjetila leptiriće u trbuhu ali još uvijek nisam sigurna jel to stvarno bebica ili ja nešto umišljam  :Embarassed: ...

----------


## Sonja29

Kitty to je bebica sigurno :Smile: 
Mistic mislimo na tebe i zelimo ti brz i lagan porod!
Tikice kako ste ti i mrvice?

----------


## strategija

Cure evo i mene kod vas. Ja sam još friška ali nadam se da ću dugo ostati tu s vama :Smile:  E sad odmah imam jedno pitanje. Jučer sam krv vadila pa su me nalazi malo zabrinuli. Sve je više manje ok osim jetrenih probi koje su dosta povišene. Dakle:
AST 64 U/L (8-30)
ALT 127 U/L (10-36)
GGT 109 U/L (9-35)
ALP 174 U/L (54-119)
Jeli moguće da je to posljedica stimulacije?

----------


## bubekica

*strategija* malo opet upadam kao padobranac - jesi li koristila kontracepcijske prije postupka? znam da one utjecu na jetrene probe...

----------


## strategija

Jesam mjesec dana Yaz. Stimulacija je bila Suprefact sprej i ukupno 15 gonala. Ne pijem, ne pušim niti nemam problema sa kg pa sam se baš zabrinula. Valjda je onda to od toga. Jel se to samo smiri ili je potrebna neka terapija?

----------


## Achi

Po mom iskustvu - ili posljedica stimulacije ili lijekova koje sada koristis. Ja sam npr koristila aspirin i jetrene probe su se vratile u normalu kad sam ga prestala uzimat....

----------


## strategija

Da i sada uzimam cijelo čudo lijekova: Utrogestan 3x1, Crinone gel, Folacin i Aspirin protect.

----------


## strategija

Achi do kojeg tjedna si uzimala Aspirin?

----------


## Sumskovoce

Čestitam novim mamicama i uživam vidjeti sve više budućih mamaica tu.
A uživam i vidjeti svoje "trudnice kolegice" Inesz, Miu Lilly, frka, lasta, alma_itd....
Kad se samo sjetim kako nam je lijepo bilo mazit trbušine....

----------


## lasta

> Čestitam novim mamicama i uživam vidjeti sve više budućih mamaica tu.
> A uživam i vidjeti svoje "trudnice kolegice" Inesz, Miu Lilly, frka, lasta, alma_itd....
> Kad se samo sjetim kako nam je lijepo bilo mazit trbušine....


A uživam čitati kako cure prolaze što i mi ali i nedostaje mi moja škvadra...

----------


## Sumskovoce

> A uživam čitati kako cure prolaze što i mi ali i nedostaje mi moja škvadra...


Veliki X

----------


## Achi

*Strategija* aspirin sam uzimala do 14 tjedna; Crinone do 11 tjedna, utrogestan do 16. U istoj smo poliklinici... ali mislim da je sve to individualno kad ce koji lijek ukinut.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Čestitam novim mamicama i uživam vidjeti sve više budućih mamaica tu.
> A uživam i vidjeti svoje "trudnice kolegice" Inesz, Miu Lilly, frka, lasta, alma_itd....
> Kad se samo sjetim kako nam je lijepo bilo mazit trbušine....


Pozdrav i vama!
Ne stignem se puno javljati jer je M jedna jako hiperaktivna beba.

----------


## andream

> A uživam čitati kako cure prolaze što i mi ali i nedostaje mi moja škvadra...


da, i ja ovo pomislim. neke od vas možda će ponovno biti na ovom podforumu, pa mi preostaje jedino čitati vas i bodriti.

----------


## lasta

Nea0902 se poslije više nije javljala.Često se i nje sjetim...nadam se da je dobro

----------


## amyx

Jetrene probe su ti sigurno takve zbog čuda ljekova i svega i svačega...i meni je tak bilo, reko R da je to ok

----------


## reny123

Strategija, na uputama za Utrogestan piše da se smije uzimati samo u 1. tromjesječju, a tijekom 2. i 3. postoji rizik razvoja nuspojava od strane jetre. To ti bi bilo to. Već ti je počeo praviti malo nereda. Vjerojatno će to doći na svoje kad prestaneš s njima.

----------


## tikica78

ej drage moje, ja sam super.. evo danas ušli u 19 tjedan.. javljaju mi se moje žabice pomalo već da.. najviše kad se umirim onda one 
počnu grebuckati.. osjećaj je predivan :Heart: 
počela sam lagano i shopingirati za moje mrvice..
iz dana u dan svemi je teže i voljela bi lagano imati sve ili makar znati što u kojoj trgovini kupiti jer neću puno moći za koji tjedan dva..ali neka sve je to super baš uživam! :Very Happy:

----------


## MalaMa

joj tikice kako divno!!!!  :Very Happy:   uživaj u svakom trenutku sa svojim mrvicama!

----------


## lasta

tikice to je predivno,uzivaj...spremi si sve za mrvice tako da budes mirna i da mozes uzivati u veeeeeeeeeeelikoj tibici :pivo: 
(dobro ajde ja cu popiti pivo)

----------


## Inesz

tikice,
divno draga moja! sretno do kraja!  :Smile:

----------


## bebolinko

tikice prepreprepre krasno :Very Happy: 

jesi gledala za kolica,krevetiće i tako te malo veče stvari?

i može li mi netko staviti link ako ima tema o dječijim kolicima-koja,kakva i ostalo ?

tikice,uživaj mila,zaslužila si...kao i sve ostale cure ovdje sa foruma!!!

----------


## Sonja29

Mistic nam je rodila sina! Evo i link za čestitanje :Smile:  http://forum.roda.hr/threads/75900-M...04#post2223104
tikice draga uživaj i mazi mrve!

----------


## plavo oko

Mistic,cestitam od srca.
Nije me bilo dugo,dosla sam vas pozdraviti, I malo pozaliti,24.8.sam prokrvarila,odmah na hitnu,i ustanovili su da imam hematom,malo veci od bebice,nakon tj Dana sam isla na kontrolu,hem se nije povukao nek je jos narastao,I jos uvijek veci od bebice,sad sam na pocetku 11tt,I imam 21.9.kontrolu kod mpo Dr I tad radin kombinirani probir,s obzirom da moram strogg

----------


## plavo oko

Sory na tabletu sam,nesto krivo stisnula,moram strogo mirovati, pa kad budem u mogucnosti se Javim.cestitam jos jednom friskim mamicama I taticama

----------


## venddy

Plavo oko samo miruj i tog se pridržavaj ozbiljno. Ja sam imala hematom, i na žalost vidljivo je iz mog potpisa što se dogodilo.
Molim te budi jako disciplinirana i shvati mirovanje *doslovno*. Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se hematom što prije očisti i nestane da ponovno možeš uživat smireno u trudnoći

----------


## orline

Plavo oko, samo miruj što više.
Imala sam ga i ja, krvarila cijeli prvi trimestar. Na kraju se sam smanjio i ispraznio. 
Venddy je nažalost bila u onoj skupini sa lošim ishodom, ja se nadam da ćeš imati sreće kao ja. Većinom uz mirovanje prodje OK

----------


## amyx

I ja sam imala hematom, krvarila, ali uz strogo mirovanje hematom se povukao i sada hvala Bogu obje bebice lupaju cijeli dan...
Strogo mirovanje shvati doslovno, wc i krevet

----------


## sejla

Čestitke mistic na sinčiću!
plavo oko, ja sam jako prokrvarila u 6.tjednu, samo što kod mene nije bio hematom i dr nije znao od čega je. Na kraju je bilo sve ok i više se nije ponovilo, naravno mirovala sam. Samo se čuvaj i držim fige da sve bude dobro!
pozzić svima!

----------


## kitty

curke kako ste?

ja jučer radila OGTT, i nalazi nisu baš sjajni, imam intoleranciju glukoze i moram na dijetu. ja sam od početka trudnoće strahovala od gestacijskog dijabetesa zbog mog pcos, i evo kao da sam se zacoprala  :oklagija: . nadam se samo da se neće situacija pogoršavati...

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo i nas da se malo javimo.. Danas smo 21 tj. i jučer smo došli iz bolnice jer sam morala na serklažu, otvorila sam se za prst. sad samo strogo mirovanje. Bebice su ok  :Smile:

----------


## strategija

Maybe baby ti otišla iz bolnice a ja došla.
Ja sam sinoć obilno prokrvarila. Pogledali su me na uzv i srčeka nam kucaju :Smile:   :Smile:  Izgleda da je hematom u pitanju. Ostajem tu neko vrijeme dok se situacija ne smiri.

----------


## venddy

cure izgleda kod nas nikako bez uzbuđenja, valjda da nam ne bi naglo opala razina stresa iz cijele MPO priče. :Wink: 
Samo se pazite i mirujte i bit će sve ok. Evo puno pozitivnih vibrica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~ i mislim na sve vas

----------


## sejla

Evo da se i ja javim s novostima, bila sam popodne na pregledu i moja mrva lijepo napreduje, dugačka je 9.7mm i bilo mi je preslatko vidjeti kako se drži za glavicu  :Zaljubljen:  Ginekologinja mi vodi da sam 16+5 prema z.m. iako zna kad je bio et, a u bolnici su mi prije 2 tjedna rekli da sam ustvari tjedan manje, jer mi je transfer bio kasno (z.m. 28.5., et 20.6.). Sljedeći pregled imam 26.10.
Držte mi se cure i puno čuvajte  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## tikica78

maybe baby i ja se toga bojim.. jesi imala neke kontrakcije pa si se počela otvarati?
ja stalno imam neke one braxton hick kontrakcije zapravo ne stalno ali pomalo a najviše navečer kad legnem.. pa se brinem..
strategija a joj hematom.. samo lezi i ne mrdaj!

----------


## elizabeta

Bok svima, evo da se i ja malo javim. 
Prije svega čestitke svima - vama koje skupa sa mnom čekate da ugledate svoje bebice i naravno vama koje ste postale mame i uživate s njima.
Mi smo sada u 19. tjednu, danas bila na pregledu.
Saznala sam da mi je posteljica malo spuštena pa sam dobila preporuku više mirovati. 
Doc me upozorio na mogućnost krvarenja, ali da ne paničarim već što prije dođem u bolnicu. 
Sad ću stvarno više svakodnevnih poslova prepustiti drugima...
Saznali da imamo curicu i dečka  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Dečko je nešto veći (146mm), a curica manja (134mm).
Baš smo happy... ali i na oprezu!
Evo, toliko od mene za sad... sretno svima! 
Pozz od nas  :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:

----------


## crvenkapica77

zar je  tikica  69  izgubila jednu  mrvicu   :Sad:    .....pise joj u potpisu  
jako mi je zao   :Sad:

----------


## lasta

> zar je  tikica  69  izgubila jednu  mrvicu     .....pise joj u potpisu  
> jako mi je zao


to sam i ja vidjela danas ali mi je jako teško išta pitati

----------


## amyx

> zar je  tikica  69  izgubila jednu  mrvicu     .....pise joj u potpisu  
> jako mi je zao


Nažalost je u 18 tt ... ima već mjesec dana. Ali hvala Bogu sa drugom mrvicom je sve ok

----------


## venddy

danas sam pokupila nalaze cer. briseva i izolirana mi je ureaplasma 10 na4. Nikad do sada nisam imala ništa u brisevima, uvjek negativno i sad u trudnoći ovaj šok.
dobila sam Sumamed 2x1 tri dana. Odmah sam večeras skuhala onaj narodni vino+češnjak i nabavila et.ulje lavande i kantarionovo ulje. Imam čaj od brusnice koji pijem ali da li se kupuje sušeni plod za čaj ili sušeni list (ja imam list)?
da li se netko od vas borio s ovim u trudnoći? Smijem li odmah piti i ovo vino ili da to počmem piti nakon što završim s antibioticima?

----------


## MalaMa

venddy, ja sam se s njom borila prije dobrih 8 godina. tad još nisam planirala trudnoću. sjećam se da sam ju dugo liječila, nekih pola godine. nikako na kraj s njom. kasnije se nije ponovila. 
ne znam za napitak. znam da je on odličan protiv e.coli. za to sam ga ja pila. međutim nisam pila za vrijeme terapije antibioticima. uvijek poslije, ali znam, provjereno, da je važno da se alkohol konzumira minimalno sat vremena nakon antibiotika. to je ionako mala doza koju popiješ.
ulje svakako preporučam. ja dugo već koristim gynpro (tako nekako se zove), a mješavina je više ulja.
sretno u borbi s beštijom!

----------


## Argente

venddy, bolje ipak provjeri s doktorom za te napitke, čitala sam da s kantarionovim uljem u trudnoći treba oprezno. Sretno i brzo se riješila uljeza!

----------


## Brunaa

> danas sam pokupila nalaze cer. briseva i izolirana mi je ureaplasma 10 na4. Nikad do sada nisam imala ništa u brisevima, uvjek negativno i sad u trudnoći ovaj šok.
> dobila sam Sumamed 2x1 tri dana. Odmah sam večeras skuhala onaj narodni vino+češnjak i nabavila et.ulje lavande i kantarionovo ulje. Imam čaj od brusnice koji pijem ali da li se kupuje sušeni plod za čaj ili sušeni list (ja imam list)?
> da li se netko od vas borio s ovim u trudnoći? Smijem li odmah piti i ovo vino ili da to počmem piti nakon što završim s antibioticima?


Draga *venndy* ja sam se dugo borilsa sa tom beštijom, bila na sumamedu, doksiciklinu (i ja i MM istovremeno) i uvijek mi se vraćala sve dok nisam počela piti napitak od češnjaka i crnog vina koji spominješ. I evo već 8 mjeseci sam čista. Ja sam to pila istovremeno s antibioticima, nisam nikakve nuspojave primjetila, ipak je to mala količina. Za ljeto sam napravila pauzu (prije ljeta popila 4 doze) i sad planiram opet krenuti s tim napitkom bez obzira što je nemam trenutno, a od toga mi ne može ionako ništa loše biti. To je jedna jako tvrdokorna bakterija. Sretno!

----------


## strategija

Wenddy držim fige da se beštija brzo povuče. Nažalost i ja sam je dobila u prošloj trudnoći te sam se zbog nje prerano otvorila a pošto nije bilo sterilno nisu mi smjeli raditi serklažu. Od Sumameda mi nije prošla ali od Doksiciklina je i nije se više nikad vratila. Trudnoću sam do kraja preležala i sve je bili u najboljem redu. Nisam probala domaće pripravke ali vjerujem da mogu pomoći! Sretno!

----------


## crvenkapica77

venddy mislim da list brusnice ne bi trebala piti vec plod....
a mix cesnjak+vino ja jesam sa antb pila ( tko ce cekat 10 dana ) i rijesila se tako tada ali se vratila opet  ( kod mene  je  u pitanju  esch.coli  ).....

brunaa jesi ti to popila 4 doze tog mixa jedan iza drugog ? , 4x po pola l ?

----------


## Brunaa

*crvenkapica77* i ja sam pila napitak dok sam bila na logest-u, i kažu da je ovaj napitak još bolji za esch.coli, zato budi uporna.

Pod jednom dozom mislim na 1l crnog vina i 0,5 kg češnjaka (ukuhati na pola) i to sam pila bez prestanka cca 3 mjeseca (a to je 4 puta naprijed napisano).

----------


## venddy

super cure, zahvaljujem pomogle ste mi. i ja sam sinoć odmah startala bez obzira na antibiotik, namjeravam piti 2 jušne žlice ujutro i 2 navečer. Jel to dovoljno? ili previše? znači ova količina otprilike traje15 dana? Mislim da bi mogla i ja bar 2 ture popit, alkohola je tu nakon ukuhavanja i isparavanja ipak malo a i ne konzumira se u velikim količinama.

----------


## Brunaa

*venndy* ja sam pila po jednu jušnu žlicu jutri, jednu na večer.

----------


## tlukaci5

> *venndy* ja sam pila po jednu jušnu žlicu jutri, jednu na večer.


evo da se javim da sam rodila 19.08. svoje tri prekrasne curice koje su još u bolnici u inkubatorima ali za nekih 3 tj bi nam mogle doma, prošla kroz pakao, prilikom poroda bilo komplikacija, jedva izvukla živu glavu ali sad je bolje.. sretno svima.. :Heart:

----------


## lovekd

> evo da se javim da sam rodila 19.08. svoje tri prekrasne curice koje su još u bolnici u inkubatorima ali za nekih 3 tj bi nam mogle doma, prošla kroz pakao, prilikom poroda bilo komplikacija, jedva izvukla živu glavu ali sad je bolje.. sretno svima..


Iskrene čestitke na prekrasnim curicama  :Very Happy:  Drago mi je da je ipak na kraju sve dobro prošlo  :Klap:  Držite se...  :Shy kiss: 

Pitanje za sve friške mamice ( ali i one koje to budu tek postale ) - u nabavki sam kolica! Koje vi imate za svoje mališane, tj koje ste nabavile?...znam da ima tema o kolicima, ali nisam niš konkretno našla kaj me zanima! Jel ima koja od vas možda Chicco trio living? Meni se taj model sviđa, a niš ne mogu baš o njima naći na forumu...  :neznam: 

Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima!

----------


## Argente

tlukaci5, čestitam!
Napiši nam priču ako budeš od volje...da ti cure što prije dođu kući  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Brunaa

> evo da se javim da sam rodila 19.08. svoje tri prekrasne curice koje su još u bolnici u inkubatorima ali za nekih 3 tj bi nam mogle doma, prošla kroz pakao, prilikom poroda bilo komplikacija, jedva izvukla živu glavu ali sad je bolje.. sretno svima..


Draga *tlukaci5* iskrene čestitke!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: za 3 curice i  :Very Happy: za hrabru mamu! Veselimo se tvojoj priči!

----------


## venddy

Tulkaci čestitam od srca na tvojim curicama i da vam se što prije pridruže doma. Dok ne stignu ti odmaraj i oporavi se.

----------


## Inesz

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: tlukaci5,

već sam čestitala, ali ne mogu da ti ne čestitam ponovo!
sretno dragim i hrabrim curicama.
i jedno :Heart: za hrabru mamu.

draga, ako imaš snage i mrvicu vremena, podijeli priču o rođenju trojkica sa nama.  :Klap:

----------


## medena8

> evo da se javim da sam rodila 19.08. svoje tri prekrasne curice koje su još u bolnici u inkubatorima ali za nekih 3 tj bi nam mogle doma, prošla kroz pakao, prilikom poroda bilo komplikacija, jedva izvukla živu glavu ali sad je bolje.. sretno svima..


Od srca cestitam na curicama, a i na hrabrosti, naravno! Drago mi je da je sve dobro proslo i radujem se tvojoj prici!  :Smile:

----------


## pipi73

I ja se pridruzujem cestitkama...neka su ti zive i zdrave 100 godina....sve najbolje

----------


## eva133

*tlukaci* čestitam od srca i želim vam da što prije budete zajedno kod kuće.

----------


## andream

Čestitke mami i bebuškama. Čekamo priču i vibramo da sve bude dalje baš kako treba ~~~

----------


## anabela1

Čestitke od srca mami i da bebice što prije stignu kući.

----------


## MalaMa

tlukaci čestitam!!!!

----------


## strategija

Tlukaci čestitam na trostrukoj sreći! I mene jako interesira priča.... Nadam se da će male princeze brzo doći domeka :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

strategija, kako si nam ti? je li sve u redu?  :Smile:

----------


## strategija

Evo sad sam malo bolje jer sam se upravo vratila u sobu sa ultrazvuka. Sinoć sam opet jako prokrvarila. Hematom je i dalje prisutan ali sa bebicama je srećom sve u redu. Jedna je 14,6mm, druga 14,8mm. Danas smo 7+6. Jetrene probe su mi i dalje dosta povišene pa će me pregledati internista. Kako stvari stoje izgleda da neću ja tako skoro doma...

----------


## sejla

tlukaci, čestitam na tri princezice, predivno!!!!

----------


## MalaMa

strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~ samo nek sve bude dobro. ma hrabre su te male mrve. neće se one dati tako lako.

----------


## BigBlue

Ajme tlukaci, predivne novosti  :Heart: 

Puno puta sam mislila kako su tvoje curice, ipak je bilo pre,pre rano, ali nisam ništa htjela pitati! Glavno da si nam ti sada dobro, da si se oporavila i da će beboline skoro doma. A onda nam "duguješ" cijelu priču  :Kiss: 

Strategija, drži nam se! Najvažnije je da su mrvice dobro i da se čvrsto drže za mamu  :Love:  
I ja strepim od svog hematoma, baš je nezgodno pozicioniran, ali zasada je tiho  :Sad: 

Kako tvoji kikići izdržavaju doma bez tebe?

----------


## mirna26

tlukaci čestitam na hrabrosti.......a tebi i tvojim curicama što prije želim da stignete kući

----------


## strategija

BB iš iš hematom. Neka i dalje šuti i neprimjetno ode! 
Joj meni klinci neopisivo fale. Skoro pa svaki dan mi dođu u posjetu. Stariji sve kuži i ne treba mu se ništa posebno objašnjavati ali kad me mlađi u početku primao za ruku, vukao i govorio: mama idemo doma! srce mi se paralo. Sad je malo lakše. Tata se nekako snalazi sa njima ali angažirane su bake, prijatelji, taksisti....

----------


## kitty

tlukaci,  :Klap:  za bebice!
strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok i da što prije ideš doma svojim klincima.

mene sutra hospitaliziraju u Petrovoj radi šećera, trebala bi raditi GUK profil jer mi OGTT nije bio dobar, i nadam se da ostajem samo taj jedan dan.

----------


## plavo oko

Pozrav svima,strategija,bit ce sve ok.
Ja sam prosli tj ponovo zavrsila na hitnoj,hem opet prokrvario.pa me ostvili u bolnici na promatranju.sad sam doma,u pet sam imala kombinirani probir,nalaz dolazi postom,uzv je sve ok hem se povlaci,bebica je bila 56 mm,danas sam 12+3tt,naravno,mirijem 24h na Dan. Saljem trudnicke prasine,I vibram svima.

----------


## Maybe baby

tlukaci, čestitam  :Klap:  
strategija ~~~~~~~~~~ da čim prije izađeš iz bolnice 
kitty ~~~~~~~~~~tebi da te ne ostave u bolnici

Pitala me tikica 78 da li sam imala neke simptome otvaranja, nisam,  došla sam na pregled sa 16.tj i bila sam uloživa za vršak prsta i onda sljedeća kontrola sa 19 tj. i otvorena za prst....i onda u bolnicu na serklažu..

----------


## tikica78

tlukaci čestitam od srca <3!

maybe baby hvala ti na odgovoru.. ja idem idući tjedan pa malo strahujem od te serklaže ali ako treba nek stave samo da su mrve ok.

strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima punoo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lua

tlukaci čestitke na curicama  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## MalaMa

cure, evo ja sam od danas službeno trudnica. beta 227 kao što vidite u potpisu. recite mi vi "stare" trudnice  :Smile:  ovo probadanje je normano. ja danas ko da ću dobit (a inače i je dan kad bih dobila da nisam trudna), frče me i ne znam jesu li crijeva ili jajnici. čudno je dolje. jel netko imao slične simtome?

----------


## sejla

Cure popodne sam dobila temperaturu, oko 37.7 C, i slabo se osjećam...nadam se da je s mrvicom sve ok i da ne utječe na nju...ne znam od čega mi je, ali se nadam da će brzo pasti....
Držte mi se!

----------


## Palcicazg

pozdrav cure,
malo sam se odmaknula od foruma i od svega 
jednostavno uživam u trudnoći, ikako sa malim strahovima
kako će sve biti, kako će slijedeći UVZ proći...
uglavnom sad sam u 20TT i čekam malog princa
trudnoća je za sada školska i bebač se lijepo razvija

malo sam vrtila prijašnje postoje i vidim da ima novih trudnica i novih cura na forumu

----------


## tikica_69

tlukaci, iskrene čestitke na bebicama  :Klap: 
Sejla, sad vladaju neke virozice, vjerujem da će sve biti ok. Danas u trudničkoj ambulanti svi kišu, hriplju...
Tikica78, sretno na serklaži.
A evo i mog izvještaja nakon dužeg vremena....
Bebica raste, mjere su joj za 23+4 a ja 23+2, ima 630g i 28cm.
 Anđelek je i dalje tu, 10cm, veličine za 15 tjedana (prije 2 tjedna je bio za 16 tjedana... sporo ide ta razgradnja tkiva i to me malo brine). 
 Sasvim sam zatvorena. 
 Dobila 30 Fragmina nakon duge i teške borbe s birokracijom između bolnice i HZZO-a.
 Sve me boli od čačkanja a ova zvijer se bacaka ko da joj je netko trampolin instalirao unutra  :Grin: 
Svima želim ugodne trudničke dane sa što manje problema  :Wink:

----------


## m2b

> cure, evo ja sam od danas službeno trudnica. beta 227 kao što vidite u potpisu. recite mi vi "stare" trudnice  ovo probadanje je normano. ja danas ko da ću dobit (a inače i je dan kad bih dobila da nisam trudna), frče me i ne znam jesu li crijeva ili jajnici. čudno je dolje. jel netko imao slične simtome?


Probadanje je normalno, ne brini se!  :Wink:

----------


## KLARA31

MalaMa probadanja su ok  :Smile: 
Drage žene uživajte u trudnoći  :Smile:  mada to nije lako ponekad...
Ja teško otić sa ovih tema,moja mrvica je velika cura,ima uskoro punih 6mj
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## MalaMa

cure, hvala!
sad mi je već jasno da je to normano. probode me koji put jajnik, ali drugo je sve ok. pitala sam i svog ginića pa kažu da je to normalno, da su jajnici pod hormonima.
sutra idem na prvi uzv vidjet jel u bušici sve ok. sutra ulazim u 6. tjedan pa ne očekujem srčeko, ali bar da je ostalo na broju.

klara uživaj sa svojom bebicom!  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

MalaMa, sretno sutra na uzv  :Very Happy: !

meni je definitivno potvrđen gestacijski dijabetes, za sada samo na stupnju intolerancije glukoze, tako da sam na dijabetičkoj dijeti. u ovih tjedan dana sam smršavila 2 kg, i sad sam na +1 kg u odnosu na početak trudnoće. malo me strah tog mršavljenja ali nadam se da neće štetiti bebici.

----------


## mishica_zg

cure pitanje, nakon treče bete mogla bi i ja reči da spadam u ovaj post  :Smile: 
e sad par pitanja za "stare" trudnice...u 5tt sam i  pojavile mi se žgaravice koje nekad prođu s čašom vode a nekad im treba puuuno...jel ima nešto da si olakšam jer me ubija?
i drugo pitanje.....jel moguće da se već sad počnem debljati?

----------


## MalaMa

cure na uzv-u jučer viđena gestacijska vrećica 5 mm. drugo za sad niš. kontrola sljedeću srijedu opet. nadam se da će tada biti sve što treba.

----------


## Alcantra

Dvanaest dana nakon termina 25.09. stigao je nas Luka rodjen sa 4150 gr, dug 53 cm. Porod je dobro prosao, uzivamo doma i mazimo se.
Svim trudnicama i trudilicama zelim da sto prije docekaju svoja sunca

----------


## Lua

Alcantra čestitke! Uživajte....

----------


## BigBlue

Draga Alcantra, tebi i tm od srca čestitam na Luki!   :Very Happy: 

Želim vam puno sretnih momenata, uživajte!

----------


## kitty

Alcantra čestitam, malom Luki veeelika dobrodošlica  :Very Happy: !

----------


## lovekd

Alcantra, čestitke  :Very Happy:  Uživajte u najljepšem poklonu na svijetu!  :Very Happy:

----------


## strategija

Alcantra čestitam, predivno! Uživajte, mazite se i pazite!  :Smile: 

Meni je jučer bilo 9tt i 2 tj da sam u bolnici. Neki dan sam po treći put prokrvarila ali kako kažu i to bi sad trebalo prestati jer nema više hematoma. Danas sam bila na uzv i sve je u najboljem redu. Presretna sam kad vidim svoje mrvice. Problem su i dalje moja jetra. Sve pretrage koje su do sad obavili su uredne a jetrene probe i dalje su dosta povišene. Danas čekam nove nalaze. Drže me na jetrenoj djeti i već mi je muka kad vidim kuhanu piletinu. U utorak idem kod hematologa pa ćemo vidjeti šta on kaže. Nadam se da će sve biti ok i da ću konačno kući.

----------


## MalaMa

Alcantra velike čestitke!!  :Smile: 

Strategija odlično da je hematom otišao i da su hrabre mrvice još jače. Nadam se da će ti se i ovo s jetrom brzo riješiti. Sretno!!

----------


## tikica78

Alcantra čestitam!

strategija nadam se da ćeš brzo kući ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Alcantra

Hvala svima na cestitkama  :Smile: 

Strategija za dobre nalaze i odlazak doma ~~~~~

----------


## sejla

Alcantra, čestitke na malom princu!!!!!!

Meni se moja mrva počela javljati krajem prošlog tjedna, i sad je redovita  :Zaljubljen:  Počelo je kao lagano treperenje, sada ju čak i malo jače osjetim....Predivno i uživam u iščekivanju javljanja koje postaje sve češće  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Alcantra, čestitam!

----------


## KLARA31

Alcantra čestitam,mazite se i ljubite  :Smile: 

koliko hematoma, svaka druga trudnica ima hematom, cure držite se  :Kiss:

----------


## Sonja29

Alcantra čestitam! Dobrodošlica malom,velikom Luki :Smile:

----------


## kitty

strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre nalaze, nadam se da što prije izlaziš iz bolnice  :Smile: .
sejla  :Klap:  za male udarce!

mi jučer obavili 3D anomaly scan, konačno se beba odlučila pokazati - čekamo malog princa  :Sing: . do sad su već 2 puta nagađali da je curica, nisu bili 100% sigurni, ali sad se definitivno frajer pokazao  :Smile: .

----------


## seka35

cestitke svim mamicama

----------


## seka35

:Very Happy:

----------


## mistic

Alcantra čestitam!!!

----------


## venddy

Alcantra čestitam tebi i tati na malenom Luki, a Luki dobrodošlica na svijet i dug, zdrav i sretan život želim.

----------


## nina32

Alcantra, čestitke cijeloj obitelji!!!

----------


## mare41

Alcantra, čestitam!
seka, koji veliki lijepi dečko!
kitty, glavno da je prestao biti sramežljivko :Smile:

----------


## chiara

Drage cure mene dugooo nije bilo ali mislila sam na vas da vam Bog da skolsku trudnocu kao meni... Ja sam sad u 35tt i ne mogu docekat da odem rodit moju malu princezu... Nisam se nadala da cu imati trudnocu bez ikakvih mirovanja i komplikacija a na kraju takobas bilo samo se nadam da ce i porod proci dobro... Moja najveca tegoba u trudnoci je oticanje i sto sam puna vode sto ujedno i govori o velikim kilima ali nadam se da ce to brzo otici jer se osjecam kao slon... Nadam se da cu brzo rodit nikako ne bi volila prenjet... Znate li za kakve metode da se porod ubrza???

Cestitam svim novim trudnicama a novim mama i bebicama svu srecu zelim!!!

----------


## Inesz

Sretno Chiara!!!
Moj recept: kad sam napunila 38 tt, svaki dan 2-3 sata šetnje... i tako na 38+5 pukao vodenjak....

----------


## strategija

Chiara neka i porod bude školski, sretno! Kako Inesz kaže šetaj, penji se po stepenicama a može i malo akcije s mužićem  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Chiara, osim preporuke za šetnju i hodanje po stepenicama, preporučuje se paprena hrana, ananas, vođenje ljubavi, skakanje na lopti... 

Znaj da je sve između 38 i 42 tjedna unutar termina, te da se tek preko 42 tjedna smatra prenesenom trudnoćom, pa budu li doktori predlagali indukciju ili CR nakon 40 tt, traži da ti daju još koji dan, jer beba najbolje zna kad je vrijeme za van. Naravno, ako je sve ok, CTG, protoci... 

Ja sam radila sve navedeno i dočekala lagano curenje vodenjaka tek u 41+0. Da nije bilo streptokoka pustili bi me da sve krene prirodno, ali zbog streptokoka morala sam na CR nakon što na indukciju nisam odreagirala. 

Nadam se da će sve biti kako ti želiš. Sretno!

----------


## seka35

> Alcantra, čestitam!
> seka, koji veliki lijepi dečko!
> kitty, glavno da je prestao biti sramežljivko


vids mare sto sam sladak! za koji dan mi je  prvi rodendan

----------


## mare41

srce malo naše, i vaše :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Jutro cure, kako ste mi?

Ja sam sinoć osjetila lagane bolove u trbuhu, malo me držalo i po noći, sada više ne. Pretpostavljam da bi to moglo biti uslijed širenja maternice....Inače mrva je svakodnevno dosta aktivna, prava mala ribica  :Heart: 

Čuvajte mi se i nadam se da mirno uživate u svojim trbuščićima  :Kiss:

----------


## nataša

> Cure popodne sam dobila temperaturu, oko 37.7 C, i slabo se osjećam...nadam se da je s mrvicom sve ok i da ne utječe na nju...ne znam od čega mi je, ali se nadam da će brzo pasti....
> Držte mi se!


  ne sekiraj se.. ja sam u svojoj trudnoći imala gripu, i temp 40 - 7 dana, sve je bilo ok. odmaraj samo i bit će sve ok. 
*MalaMa*, sad je sve normlano...vijest o beti nas razveseli najviše, a nakon toga stalnooooooooo brinemo :Rolling Eyes: , uglavnom bez razloga! 
 opsuti se i uživaj!

----------


## Moe

Hej, pozdravljam cure i na ovoj temi, drago mi je da ću se družiti sa vama  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Nataša, otporne su te naše mrve u bušama  :Smile: 

Moe dobro nam došla, i sretno na uzv-u 18.10!

Meni su se opet preko vikenda javljali oni lagani bolovi, jučer je stalo i kao da mi je trbuh mekši, bio je tvrd na dodir....Ribica pliva i čekamo uzv 26.10.  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

Hvala Sejla, još bolje vas našla  :Smile: 
I ja sam boležljiva.. a najgore što ne smijem koristiti strepsils, operil, aspirin c.. to je kombinacija koja mi uvijek pomogne. Pa se sad ovo odužilo evo već na 4 dana. Lupocet - ništa koristi u mom slučaju. A temperatura konstanto 37,3 - 37,6

----------


## amyx

Baš sam danas pročitala negdje da nije toliko strašno ako smo malo bolesne u trudnoći...temp. je potrebno skidati ako konatantno prelazi 37,5 a do tada ne može štetiti bebi...

----------


## Moe

> Baš sam danas pročitala negdje da nije toliko strašno ako smo malo bolesne u trudnoći...temp. je potrebno skidati ako konatantno prelazi 37,5 a do tada ne može štetiti bebi...


Hvala ti. Onda strpljivo čekam da prođe. Ma svi su bolesni ako je suditi po okolini, prijateljima, poznanicima...

----------


## Achi

Meni su rekli kad sam lezala u bolnici radi serklaze da je za trudnice temperatura do 37.5  zapravo normalna...

----------


## kiarad

U utorak se rodio mali E.,odlucio je tako.zapetljao se dva puta u pupcanu i odmah je htio van.sva sreca na dobrom doktoru.vec na ctg su primjetili tahikardiju srca i bilo je jasno da nesto ne atima.svim curkama koje idu na carski puno strpljenja.

----------


## Brunaa

Dobro došao mali *E*!  :Smile:  Neka ga prati sreća...

----------


## Sonja29

kiarad čestitam od srca! E. dobro nam došao :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sejla

kiarad, čestitke na sinčiću  :Heart:

----------


## kitty

kiarad, čestitam od  :Heart: , dobrodošao mali E.!

----------


## Moe

> U utorak se rodio mali E.,odlucio je tako.zapetljao se dva puta u pupcanu i odmah je htio van.sva sreca na dobrom doktoru.vec na ctg su primjetili tahikardiju srca i bilo je jasno da nesto ne atima.svim curkama koje idu na carski puno strpljenja.


Čestitke od srca!

----------


## Argente

Dobrodošao E.  :Heart:  kiarad, čestitam!

----------


## frka

čestitke, kiarad! uživajte!

----------


## Moe

Danas smo na ultrazvuku vidjeli malo pulsirajuće srčeko. Nema sretnije osobe na svijetu od mene danas  :Smile:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## amyx

:Klap:  bravo za  :Heart:  ... jesam rekla da je 1, da ne brineš  :Smile:

----------


## adria13

kiarad čestitke!!!!!!!!

----------


## Brunaa

> Danas smo na ultrazvuku vidjeli malo pulsirajuće srčeko. Nema sretnije osobe na svijetu od mene danas


Bravo za srčeko!  :Klap:

----------


## sejla

Bravo Moe za srčeko koje kucka  :Heart:  Šta te bilo strah blizanačke trudnoće?

----------


## kitty

Moe, bravo za hrabro  :Heart: ! jel da da je savršen osjećaj to vidjeti  :Wink: ?

----------


## strategija

Kiarad želim dobrodošlicu i sve najbolje malenome E!
Moe čestitke na srčeku, predivan osjećaj!

----------


## nati

> U utorak se rodio mali E.,odlucio je tako.zapetljao se dva puta u pupcanu i odmah je htio van.sva sreca na dobrom doktoru.vec na ctg su primjetili tahikardiju srca i bilo je jasno da nesto ne atima.svim curkama koje idu na carski puno strpljenja.


iskrene čestitke na malom E. :Very Happy:

----------


## Moe

> ... jesam rekla da je 1, da ne brineš


tko zna - zna  :Smile: 




> Bravo za srčeko!


 :Trep trep: 




> Bravo Moe za srčeko koje kucka  Šta te bilo strah blizanačke trudnoće?


bila mi je neobično velika ß




> Moe, bravo za hrabro ! jel da da je savršen osjećaj to vidjeti?


o da, ta minijatura od živog bića u meni 




> Moe čestitke na srčeku, predivan osjećaj!


Hvala, pa ja sam trudnaaaaa!   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sejla

Ma nek samo lijepo raste i bude zdravo  :Smile:  A pogledaj moju ß isto na 13. dan, pa također jedna (ali živahna, hehe) mrvica! Uživaj!

----------


## mishica_zg

Kiarad čestitam na malom E  :Smile: 

moe....nevjerojatan osječaj jelda  :Smile:  ......mi čekamo drugi uvz al smo još uvijek pod dojmom srčeka  :Wink:

----------


## sejla

Svaki uzv je predivan, ali prva pomicanja i meškoljenja, e to je tek neopisivo  :Zaljubljen:  
Inače, baš me zanima hoću li potvrdit ili opovrgnut teoriju da je jako visoka beta (mogući) znak da je curica. Sljedeći petak uzv pa bi se moglo ako će mrva htjet surađivat....  :Smile: 
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## amyx

*sejla* moja kolegica je na 12-ti dan imala betu 2500 i rodila dečkića...tako da torija o curicama i visokoj beti  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## strategija

I ja sam u prošloj trudnoći imala dosta visoku betu a bilo je jedan dečkić :Smile: 
E sad ja sam čula teoriju da se kod ivf-a rađaju uglavnom dečki a kod icsi-a curice. Ta teorija je kod mene i moje frendice potvrđena :Smile:

----------


## pea

Kiarad čestitam :Very Happy: 

Sejla ja se ne bih kladila u curicu :Wink: ,i moja beta je bila dosta velika i skrivala jednog velikog pišulinca :Zaljubljen:

----------


## frka

> I ja sam u prošloj trudnoći imala dosta visoku betu a bilo je jedan dečkić
> E sad ja sam čula teoriju da se kod ivf-a rađaju uglavnom dečki a kod icsi-a curice. Ta teorija je kod mene i moje frendice potvrđena


koliko sam ja čula, čak i dr-i potvrđuju da općenito u MPO prevladavaju curke, bez obzira na to radilo se o IVF-u ili ICSI-u. netko je čak spomenuo da se radi o oko 70% curica! ne znam koliko je taj postotak pretjeran, ali i po forumskoj statistici je vidljivo da su curke u većini. (kod nas je bio IVF i curica)

----------


## sejla

Hvala cure  :Smile:  Ma to ja tek toliko, naišla na podatke i da je općenito više cura u MPO (što se kuži i na forumu), i da je vrlo visoka beta mogući znak curke (iako naravno ne mora biti), pa sam malo znatiželjna....Ali nek mi samo raste i bude zdravo i živahno, ja presretna bilo sinčić bilo kćerkica   :Smile:

----------


## hop

Ako je neka od cura zainteresirana za Baby Watcher, može mi se javiti na pp!
Sretno svim curama koje su na pute ka ostvarenju najljepšeg i koje su to ostvarile!
pozdrav

----------


## alma_itd

Kod mene bio ICSI pa imamo malog pisonju :Smile:

----------


## Moe

Kad su vam počele mučnine i povraćanje?
Mi smo upravo navršili 6 tjedana trudnoće. Tu i tamo kao da osjetim neku "knedlu" u grlu, ali nisam još povraćala. 

BTW naišla sam na jednu zgodnu stranicu da si možete vizualizirati veličinu vaše bebe:
http://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnanc...g-is-baby.aspx

----------


## kitty

ne moraš nužno imati mučnine. ja nisam imala niti jednu jedinu mučninu, niti sam povraćala. čak sam se malo i brinula zbog "nedostatka simptoma". i tebi želim takav scenarij  :Sing:

----------


## amyx

Meni su mučnine počele sa 6-7 tjedana i trajale do negdje 13-14 tt otprilike. Mučnine su bile konstantno od jutra do mraka, a povračala sam vrlo rijetko, ali onda bi to bilo onak pošteno, da sam misla da ću dušu povratit... Bila bi sretnija da sam više povračala jer nakon toga je totalno olakšanje, a ovako samo mučnine i ništa mi nije pomagalo u ublažavanju...

----------


## Inesz

mučnine od 8 do 12 tjedna, samo mučnine, umor i pospanost...samo 2-3 osjećaja da ću povratiti, a povratila nisam niti jednom

----------


## Sonja29

mučnine i povračanje od 6 tt i sve do poroda :Sad:

----------


## bebolinko

ja sam ti isto imala samo tu kao knedlu,niš od povračanja i mučnina  :Wink:

----------


## Moe

> ne moraš nužno imati mučnine. ja nisam imala niti jednu jedinu mučninu, niti sam povraćala. čak sam se malo i brinula zbog "nedostatka simptoma". i tebi želim takav scenarij


wow, ovo je stvarno super, i ja sebi želim takav scenarij  :Smile: 




> Meni su mučnine počele sa 6-7 tjedana i trajale do negdje 13-14 tt otprilike. Mučnine su bile konstantno od jutra do mraka, a povračala sam vrlo rijetko, ali onda bi to bilo onak pošteno, da sam misla da ću dušu povratit...


Ojoj. Taman sam sad u tom razdoblju. Nadam se da neće.




> mučnine od 8 do 12 tjedna, samo mučnine, umor i pospanost...samo 2-3 osjećaja da ću povratiti, a povratila nisam niti jednom


Mene baš primi fjaka i pospanost oko 2-3 popodne. Pokušavam se ne održavati budnom kofeinom, jer sam si ograničila kave na 2 dnevno. A točno takav osjećaj imam, naročito ako odjednom stavim u sebe više hrane nego je uobičajeno.




> mučnine i povračanje od 6 tt i sve do poroda


Baš mi je žao! Ali bit će bolje u sljedećoj trudnoći, jelda?  :Yes: 




> ja sam ti isto imala samo tu kao knedlu,niš od povračanja i mučnina


E ti si moj tip (zasad).

----------


## tikica_69

Mi smo jučer ušli u zadnje tromjesječje i nekako sam tek sad mrvicu opuštenija, mada sad opet čekam onaj famozni 32. tjedan, pa ću onda valjda 36. .... valjda dok je ne vidim u rukama neću biti normalna  :Laughing: 
Ja mislim da nema nekog pravila oko spola što se tiće visoke bete ili ICSI-a, jedino sam i ja primijetila da su cure nekako češće. Moja beta nije bila uopće visoka a nosila sam dve curke i rađen je ICSI.
Sretno svim mojim IVF trudnicama  :Love:

----------


## Marlen

tikica_69 ti si melem za moje rane, ti si žena, majka, kraljica. Strpi se još malo, nakon svega za tebe je strpljenje mačji kašalj!
 :Heart:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica_69

Hvala ti Marlen  :Embarassed:

----------


## rozalija

> tikica_69 ti si melem za moje rane, ti si žena, majka, kraljica. Strpi se još malo, nakon svega za tebe je strpljenje mačji kašalj!
> :-d


x
:-d:-d:-d

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Mi smo jučer ušli u zadnje tromjesječje i nekako sam tek sad mrvicu opuštenija, mada sad opet čekam onaj famozni 32. tjedan, pa ću onda valjda 36. .... valjda dok je ne vidim u rukama neću biti normalna 
> Ja mislim da nema nekog pravila oko spola što se tiće visoke bete ili ICSI-a, jedino sam i ja primijetila da su cure nekako češće. Moja beta nije bila uopće visoka a nosila sam dve curke i rađen je ICSI.
> Sretno svim mojim IVF trudnicama



ja kad  citam tebe   kazem sebi  : ja to mogu  i hocu   ,  mada mi je  doslo  100x  odustati  
sretno ti  do kraja   <3

----------


## sejla

Cure moje evo obavila pregled, danas 21+4  :Smile:  Na putu nam je curica  :Zaljubljen:  Točno smo predvidjeli  :Wink:  Po mjerama je super, duga 24cm i teška oko 500g. Što se moje kilaže tiče, na +0 sam. Sljedeći tjedan moram provjerit šećer, prema uputi.
Inače malecka je dosta živahna i jako ju lijepo osjetim, ali se smiri čim netko drugi stavi ruku, već je počela zafrkavat  :Laughing:  

Nadam se da ste mi sve dobro  :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

*Kiarad* čestitam!  :Very Happy: 

*Tikice*, puno poljubaca, zagrljaja... da zadnje tromjesečje prođe opušteno.  :Heart:  

Da se pridružim statistici: ICSI, curka! 

I još malo o mučninama: nije bilo ni jedne jedine... jedino mi se gadilo slatko na početku. Mlatila sam po mladom luku ko sumanuta.  :Smile:  


Trudnice naše ~~~~~~~~ za bezbižne trudnoće, lagane porode, sretne susrete bez odvajanja i da se odmah pretvorite u sretne dojilje.  :Smile:

----------


## Darkica

*Kiarad*, tebi i tm iskrene čestitke, amalom E. velika pusa i topla dobrodošlica na ovaj svijet!

I moja je ICSI cura!

----------


## Sonja29

i kod nas je curka (IVF)  :Smile: 
Tikice još malo....veliki Alt Gr+1

----------


## medena8

Evo kod nas djecak, dobili potvrdu sa 20+4 (IVF/ICSI).  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Puse trudnicama pred kraj  :Kiss: 
Pridružujem se statistici - ICSI, beta ogromna (preko 11.000 na 21dnt) a dva dečka.

----------


## Mare 85

drage curke možda sam off topic, ali trebam vašu pomoć!
Na uzv prije 4 dana mi je dr ( moj lokalni ginić) vidio cistu žutog tijela veličine 15mm, ja bi trebala dobiti u ponedjeljak i krenuti s 2x menopura od 2-6 dc!
Jel imao tko iskustva s tom cistom? Jel smijem uopće s njom u posatupak? MOLIM VAS; BILO TKO!?! NEKAKAVA SAVJET I ISKUSTVO!

----------


## Brunaa

*Mare 85* ja sam prije mj dana morala odgoditi FET zbog ciste, i u MB su mi rekli (budući da sam sklonija cistama u zadnje vrijeme) da idući put kad budem planirala FET odmah prvi dan ciklusa odradim UZV. Najbolje ti je da se posavjetuješ sa svojim MPO doktorom i svakako bih ti savjetovala da odeš na uzv prvi dan ciklusa, da budeš sigurna da krećeš sa stimulacijom drugog dana ciklusa. A tko zna, možda i ode s menstruacijom... Kako bilo sretno!

----------


## seka35

svima zelim puno srece
cesto virnem ,ali nemam vremena  za puno javljanje...

----------


## chiara

Drage moje zanima me vase misljenje... Jutros od 6 sati krenuli menstrualni bolovi nakon piskenja primjetim drugaciji iscjedak slinav zuckast gust kasnije i roskast pa si mislim krenuo sluzni cep...al evo i sad su bolovi tu kao jaki menstrualni praceni boli u dnu leda koja ide prema naprjed...ali nikako da se ustale pa neznam sto mi je cinit... Cas na 5min pa na 7, pa 4 ... Da su lazni mislim da ne bi trajali cijeli dan jer ovi moji ne prestaju...ali nisu jos turbo jaki da ih ne mogu izdrzat...sta mislite o ovome akde me malo prosvjetlite... Da li trudovi moraju biti tocni?

----------


## venddy

ja sam kod prvog poroda imala bolove u ledima 2 dana prije samog poroda ali kako mi je bilo prvi put nisam skuzila da je to najava pa nisam ni pratila koliki je razmak. pretpostavljam da ces nam i ti uskoro postati mamica i da je to to, ukoliko te ne hvata panika nema potrebe da ides prerano u rodiliste, ugodnije ti je doma ali se mozes pripremiti, npr tusiranje, depilacija na svim mjestima i sl. kad se ustale razmaci na nekih 5 min odi u bolnicu (naravno ukoliko nije bolnica u drugom gradu). ako se osjecas nesigurno onda mozes i odmah u bolnicu da te pogledaju, radi tvog mira. sretno draga i da nam sto prije objavis sretnu vijest

----------


## mishica_zg

upadam ko pajcek, sorry, al pliz help
moram napraviti kombinirani test.....inače sam na VG i neznam jel to moram tam napravit il mogu bilo gdje
znam da se to plaća, pa pliz nek mi netko objasni kaj je to točno i mogu li to bilo gdje napravit
hvala puno  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

kombinirani se radi od 10 do 13+6 tt
potrebno je kod licenciranog liječnika izmjeriti nuhalni nabor i izvaditi krv u vinogradskoj.
nalazi su gotovi za dan.

----------


## Inesz

ispravak:
od 11 do 13+6 tt
odnosno dok je CRL  (udaljenost od tjemena do trtice) 45 do 86 mm

----------


## matahari

Ako govorimo o kombiniranom probiru, ja sam UZV obavila u privatnoj gin. ordinaciji gdje su mi izvadili krv koju sam nosila u VG (plaća se 317,00 kn, Endokrinološki lab., 1. kat). Nalaz sam dobila slijedeći dan, jer sam krv donijela u poslijepodnevnim satima. Pretpostavljam da ti u bolnici treba uputnica za UZV, a da je ostatak priče isti!

----------


## Inesz

crl i nuhalni nabor možeš iznjeriti kod dr u VG (ili kod privatnika koji imaju licencu za to mjerenje), onda izvadiš krv u lav u VG (najbolje tamo). može se u nekim pirvatnim laboratorijima, a za druge bolnice će ti se javiti cure koje znaju.

----------


## mishica_zg

hvala cure  :Smile: 
meni je moj soc ginić rekao da on ne daje ništa za tu pretragu, da bi mi danas u VG rekli da zašto nemam uputnicu za UVZ pa da ne moram i to platit.....stvarno ne kužim te doktore.....jel oni neznaju il se jednostavno prave grbavi ponekad....bla

----------


## MalaMa

mishica, evo i ja sam danas s pregleda i moram napraviti isto tu pretragu. na sd sam naručena za tjedan dana. tada će mi dr. izmjeriti nuhalni i s tim mjerama idem vaditi krv u vg ili breyer i to nemože na uputnicu već se mora platiti.

----------


## MalaMa

mislim uzv je na uputnicu, kao i inače kad idem k njima, ali vađenje krvi nije  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

MalaMa.
odi u Vinogradsku. Pouzdaniji su rezultati i pretraga je duplo jeftinija.
 :Smile: 

sretno!!!

----------


## MalaMa

Hvala na savjetu. Ali ne znam hoću li stići. Čitala sam da vade krv do 9.30, a ja sam tek u 10 na sd na uzv. Mogu li drugi dan izvaditi krv ili onda neće biti pouzdano?

----------


## kitty

mislim da se mora krv izvaditi isti dan kad se mjeri nn. ali nisam 100% sigurna, najbolje da pitaš svog dr-a.

----------


## Mojca

> Hvala na savjetu. Ali ne znam hoću li stići. Čitala sam da vade krv do 9.30, a ja sam tek u 10 na sd na uzv. Mogu li drugi dan izvaditi krv ili onda neće biti pouzdano?



Pitaj na SD ili u Brayeru bi li ti samo izvadili krv, pa sama odneseš u VG, meni je krv izvadila sestra kod priv. ginekologice, pa sam nosila u VG, mislim da je bilo oko 11 sati. 
Sretno!

----------


## Inesz

najbolje nazvati voditeljicu enokrinološkog laboratorija u Vinogradskoj i upitati oko toga mora li biti mjernje nuhalnog nabora i analizi biokemijskih paremetara isti dan.
ja sam zvala u vezi kombiniranog, bila je vrlo susretljiva.
endokrinološki lab tel. 3787152

----------


## Mojca

Usput pitaj i do kad možeš donijeti uzorke.

----------


## amyx

Ako donosite krv i Vg može bilo kad,  ako tamo vadite samo ujutro... Ja sam UZ obavila u Viliju, sestra mi tamo izvadila krv , ja odnijela u Vg i za 3 dana mi nalazi došli doma poštom...mogla sam i sam a po njih drugo jutro ali mi se nije dalo iz Zaprešića pa su mi poslali

----------


## kitty

što se nalaza tiče, meni su ih slali mailom, stigli za 2 dana. a krv sam u Vg slala hp expressom, ali je izvađena isti dan kad je i mjeren nn.

----------


## Moe

Danas smo bili na drugom trudničkom pregledu i UZVu, i kao što možete pročitati u potpisu - beba je mahnula mami i tati  :Smile:  
Šalim se. Malo se pomicala tijekom pregleda. Kao da je dizala i spuštala ruke i noge  :Smile: 
I dalje ne vjerujem da to bićence živi i raste pod mojim srcem. Nestvarno. Zaljubljena sam  :Zaljubljen: 

Neodlučna sam oko kombiniranog, ali naginjem odluci da ne budem išla. Imate što _pametno_ za reći na tu temu?

----------


## Mojca

Podržavam ideju.  :Smile:

----------


## medena8

> Neodlučna sam oko kombiniranog, ali naginjem odluci da ne budem išla. Imate što _pametno_ za reći na tu temu?


Ja sam, evo, odbila i kombinirani i triple test, nakon uzv pregleda koji je bio uredan (a gin. me upoznao sa njegovom ne/pouzdanoscu i ne/pouzdanoscu ovih spomenutih testova) sam odlucila vjerovati da je moja beba zdrava. A i da sam otisla pa dobila neku drugaciju informaciju, to svejedno ne bi, nakon svega pogotovo, utjecalo na moju odluku da rodim. Pretpostavljam da ti je i tvoj gin. rekao da odluka o testiranju ovisi o tome bi li ti nakon, ne daj Boze, loseg testa htjela roditi... U svakom slucaju te podrzavam kao i izbor bilo koga drugoga!  :Wink:

----------


## MalaMa

Jutro!
Joj, ja isto najradije ne bih radila taj test jer nije pouzdan, jer ne znam što bih kad bi i bio loš. No ne mogu se odlučiti.
Da vam javim što sam saznala. U breyeru je probir 350 kn, a u Vinogradskoj 317 kn. U vinogradskoj se ne mora vaditi krv taj isti dan, može i dan poslije (obzirom da krv vade do 9.30). Ono što je njima važno da to nikako nije poslije 15 tjedna.

----------


## Moe

> Podržavam ideju.


 :Trep trep: 



> Ja sam, evo, odbila i kombinirani i triple test, nakon uzv pregleda koji je bio uredan ...
> .. U svakom slucaju te podrzavam kao i izbor bilo koga drugoga!


Pa mislim da ću i ja tako, pregled je u 11. tjednu, ako sve bude OK, ne budem išla na kombinirani. Hvala na podršci! 
(Ako se ne varam to je relativno _nova_ pretraga. Kako se prije vodila trudnoća bez nje?  :Rolling Eyes: )
Kako napreduje tvoja trudnoća? Kako se osjećaš?




> Joj, ja isto najradije ne bih radila taj test jer nije pouzdan, jer ne znam što bih kad bi i bio loš.


To i mene muči  :Sad: 




> Da vam javim što sam saznala. U breyeru je probir 350 kn, a u Vinogradskoj 317 kn. U vinogradskoj se ne mora vaditi krv taj isti dan, može i dan poslije (obzirom da krv vade do 9.30).


To je cijena samo krvnog nalaza. Još ekstra treba napraviti UZV?

Ono što mene zanima jel UZV pregled povodom kombiniranog probira može proći i kao "redoviti" trudnički pregled koji se obavlja svaka 4 tjedna. Tj da li će dr. koji mjeri nuhalni nabor i sve što ide uz to usput pregledati i sve ostalo, kao na redovitom trudničkom?

----------


## frka

cure, ako nalaz ikakvih pretraga, bilo dijagnostičkih ili statističkih, ne bi utjecao na vašu odluku da rodite, testove tada ni nema smisla raditi.
ako se ipak odlučite na pretrage, svakako preporučujem kombinirani probir jer je on daleko najpouzdaniji (nikako double ili triple) i to svakako u Vinogradskoj - jako je puno ljudi imalo loša iskustva s Breyerom ( poslali im krive nalaze, kasnili i sl.).
ako je kombirnirani uredan, opustite se i uživajte! kako je moj dr rekao - tada je šansa da nešto nije u redu ravna tome da vam cigla padne na glavu dok šećete ulicom.
ako je rizik veći od graničnog, preostaje vam amniocenteza koja je ipak invazivna pretraga, ali za razliku od probira i dijagnostička, s šansom oko 1:200 da dođe do spontanog nakon nje. žene obično važu i gledaju razliku između rizika predviđenog kombiniranim probirom i rizika od sponatanog nakon amnio i na taj način donose odluku o amniocentezi.
i opet ponavljam - ako namjeravate roditi bez obzira na nalaze, prekrižite sve pretrage u startu i uživajte!

ja sam išla na kombinirani i bio je odličan tako da dalje nisam ni razmišljala.

e, da - ono što je izuzetno bitno je da na uzv za kombinirani odete nekome tko se u to razumije i zna izmjeriti nuhalni nabor.

sretno svima!

----------


## MalaMa

Moe na uzv idem s uputnicom, tako da ga neću platiti. Mislim da bi ti to trebalo biti u tom redovnom pregledu. Ja ti ne znam reći jer sam ja svaka 2 tjedna gore na uzv. Uglavnom dr mi je rekla da dođem na uzv da mjeri nuhalni pa da onda idem s ispunjenim papirićem vadit krv.

----------


## frka

Moe, nije to baš nova pretrage, a vani je to uobičajena, rutinska pretraga na koju se šalju sve trudnice (osim ako odbiju).
na uzv možeš otići u Vg s uputnicom i obaviti to neposredno prije vađenja krvi ili ga možeš napraviti negdje drugdje i donijeti nalaz na vađanje.
i naravno da to može biti u sklopu redovnog trudničkog pregleda.

----------


## Inesz

> e, da - ono što je izuzetno bitno je da na uzv za kombinirani odete nekome tko se u to razumije i zna izmjeriti nuhalni nabor.
> 
> sretno svima!


jako pazite da idete iskusnom ginekologu za mjerenje nuhalnog nabora. jer i samo milimetar krive izmjere snažno utječe na procjenu rizika... zapravo bi ginekolozi koji mjere nuhalni nabor za kombinirani probir trebali imati završenu edukaciju i licencu za mjerenje nuhalnog...

----------


## MalaMa

a sad meni pojasnite koja je razlika između kombiniranog, double ili triple? izgubila sam se.

----------


## medena8

> Pa mislim da ću i ja tako, pregled je u 11. tjednu, ako sve bude OK, ne budem išla na kombinirani. Hvala na podršci! 
> (Ako se ne varam to je relativno _nova_ pretraga. Kako se prije vodila trudnoća bez nje? )
> Kako napreduje tvoja trudnoća? Kako se osjećaš?


Ja sam u pocetku isla svako 2 tj. na uzv jer mi se moj redoviti pregled nije poklapao sa vremenom kad sam preuzimala nove doze Fragmina, a ovi u bolnici su mi, nicim opravdani, uz svjezu krvnu sliku trazili i svjezi izvjestaj s uzv-a... Dakle, nuhalni nabor i jos nekoliko parametara mi je moj gin. (za kojeg moram rec da je divan i da me svaki put ugodno iznenadi svojim pristupom i detaljnoscu, sto ne bi trebalo bit iznenadjujuce, ali je buduci sam se sa svakojakima susretala...) mjerio sa 12+3 TT i bilo je sve ok, objasnio da su uzv i triple test 75% pouzdani, a kombinirani 95%, jedino amniocenteza 100%... Medjutim, u bliskom okruzenju imam 2 slucaja, 1 u kojem triple test uopce nije bio dobar i 7god. djecak je vise nego savrsen sad  :Smile:  i drugi gdje je test bio uredan, a zena od 24 god. je rodila djevojcicu sa Down-om... to mi je bio razlog vise da odbijem, a ni nekakav znanstveni pokazatelj, po kojem djeca dobivena ICSI-em imaju vecu predispoziciju za kromosopatiju u odnosu na drugu, me nije pokolebao. Opet kazem, tako ja razmisljam i postujem misljenja koja se s tim ne poklapaju... 

Sto se tice trudnoce, sad zaista mogu reci da je ovo blazeno stanje, uzivam i iscekujem nerijetka i sve snaznija lupanja nasega cuda.  :Heart:   Danas puna 22 TT i sve sam nestrpljivija, ne mogu docekat da se upoznamo, iskreno, a pretpostavljam da tako osjeca svaka od nas...
Kako si ti, kako se osjecas?

----------


## Moe

> Sto se tice trudnoce, sad zaista mogu reci da je ovo blazeno stanje, uzivam i iscekujem nerijetka i sve snaznija lupanja nasega cuda.   Danas puna 22 TT i sve sam nestrpljivija, ne mogu docekat da se upoznamo, iskreno, a pretpostavljam da tako osjeca svaka od nas...
> Kako si ti, kako se osjecas?


Prebrzo mi vrijeme prolazi, nisam se ni okrenula, a već je praktično 1/4 trudnoće prošla. Jednako se osjećam kao i ti. Razdragana sam, sretna, i svijet mi je lijep  :Smile:  Osjećam se super, osim sporadičnih mučnina, ali bez posljedica (povraćanja), no nije to ništa strašno.

Još jučer sam bila sigurna da nejdem na kombinirani, ali evo, ipak, danas sam se predomislila  :facepalm: , odlučila i dogovorila kombinirani za termin kad ćemo biti 12+2. U to vrijeme mi pada i redovni trudnički pregled, tako da ću sve obaviti u jednom odlasku. Vjerujem da će sve biti OK, a ja ću _mirnije_ spavati nakon toga.
Iako - nemam nekih problema sa spavanjem, mogla bih stalno  :spava:

----------


## frka

> objasnio da su uzv i triple test 75% pouzdani, a kombinirani 95%, jedino amniocenteza 100%... 
> a ni nekakav znanstveni pokazatelj, po kojem djeca dobivena ICSI-em imaju vecu predispoziciju za kromosopatiju u odnosu na drugu, me nije pokolebao.


medena, bojim se da je triple test daleko od 75% pouzdanosti, a kombinirani probir je zbilja najpouzdaniji (mada mi se čini da nije 95% - to je ipak pretjerano).
a djeca rođena nakon MPO postupaka NEMAJU ništa veće predispozicije za kromosomopatije od onih spontano začetih. istraživanja su pokazala da su razlike u obolijevanju statistički zanemarive - tu ti se radi o...ne znam...tipa 0,002% više djece s nekim poremećajima a da su rođeni nakon MPO-a (što nije spriječilo određene udruge, inicijative i institucije da zastrašuju i obmanjuju ljude takvim lažima u svrhu "ocrnjivanja" MPO :bijesnismajlić :Smile: .

----------


## Inesz

> . Medjutim, u bliskom okruzenju imam 2 slucaja, 1 u kojem triple test uopce nije bio dobar i 7god. djecak je vise nego savrsen sad  i drugi gdje je test bio uredan, a zena od 24 god. je rodila djevojcicu sa Down-om... to mi je bio razlog vise da odbijem, a ni nekakav znanstveni pokazatelj, *po kojem djeca dobivena ICSI-em imaju vecu predispoziciju za kromosopatiju u odnosu na drugu, me nije pokolebao.* Opet kazem, tako ja razmisljam i postujem misljenja koja se s tim ne poklapaju...


Nema znanstvenih dokaza da su djeca začeta ICSI metodom išta podložnija ikakvim bolestima ili da su poremećaji u broju i strukturi kromosoma išta veći negoli je to kod spontano začete djece. 

Nastojat ću jedostavnim jezikom objasniti:

Kromosomopatije se mogu češće javljati u djece rođene nekom od metoda medicinski potpomognute oplodnje ne radi načina začeća već  zato jer je prosječna dob majki koje prolaze mpo viša od prosječne dobi majki koje rađaju spontano začetu djecu.   

Danas se publicira znanstvenih radova na temu medicinski potpomognute oplodnje. Ti znanstveni i drugi radovi dostupni su najširem broju korisnika interneta, ali nepobitna istina je  da prosječan korisnik interneta naprosto nije u stanju razumjeti jezik medicinskih i bioloških znanosti u znanstvenim radovima. Prosječan korisnik interneta ne razumije statističke metode koje se koriste u bio-medicinskim istraživanjima, ne može  vrednovati metode istraživanja, nije u stanju razumjeti zaključke tih radova...

Zato je i moguće vrlo često naići na izjave poput one koju sam boldala u citatu. Takve izjave su plod nerazumijevanja i nemogućnosti vrednovanja pročitanog znanstvenog rada, ili se prenose iz ne-znanstvenih izvora npr. napisanog u novinama ili web portalima čiji autori opet ne razumju originalni znanstveni tekst.

A na one koji nastoje drugima nametati svoj svjetonazor kao jedini ispravni i koji namjerno iz vlastitog jada i zloće stalno i svugdje trube da su djeca začeta potpomognutom oplodnjom umjetna, kržljava i bolesna... e, na te neću trošiti riječi, takvi ne zaslužuju da se osvrćem više na njih.

----------


## chiara

Drage moje evo samo kratko da se javim PRINCEZA MARIS JE STIGLA 4.11. U 16.32 3300kg 49cm!!!!!
Jednostavno je predivna... Cim uhvatim vremena napisem malo duze... Pusa svima i da i vi brzo docekate vase princeve i princeze!!!!

----------


## frka

Čestitam, chiara, a ljepotici dobrodošlica i puno zdravlja, sreće i ljubavi  :Heart:

----------


## ježić

I ja čestitam od srca! Maloj princezi krasnog imena topla dobrodošlica  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Čestitam, princezi dobrošošlicu želim.  :Heart:  

Divno ime, jedan od mojih favorita!

----------


## bugaboo

Chiara cestitam na malenoj struci prekrasnog imena :Zaljubljen:  Mazite se i uzivajte :Heart:

----------


## amyx

> Estrofem udmljen a i dalje trazim utrogestan


Zakaj se tak mučiš sa traženjem utrogestana, pa to ide na recept bez ikakve nadoplate :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nana0501

Zato jer moj gin misli da mi to vise netreba a mpi gin je napisala do 12 tt

----------


## marijakr

Nema on kaj misliti nego ti napisati. Pa imas otpusno pismo na kojem pise terapija.

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Chiara*, čestitam na maloj princezi!

----------


## amyx

> Nema on kaj misliti nego ti napisati. Pa imas otpusno pismo na kojem pise terapija.


E baš sam to ja misla napisat...kaj on ima mislit ako specijalist kaže da treba. Pa neke cure to koriste do kraja trudnoće, neke do pola, ja sam konkretno koristila do 15 tt, istina crinone gel, ali ista stvar samo što crinone košta 300 kn a utrogestan 50 i nikad me dr nije riječ pitala. Samo ti inzistiraj na receptu. Imaš pravo na to. Pa plačamo zdravstveno...

----------


## sejla

Čestitke na maloj Maris!!!!!!  :Zaljubljen: 

Curke moje sve vas pozdravljam i uživajte u trbuščićima, ja evo u iščekivanju sljedećeg uzv-a sljedeći petak  :Smile: 
 :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

> Zato jer moj gin misli da mi to vise netreba a mpi gin je napisala do 12 tt


mijenjaj ginekologa 
a prije toga se nedaj van iz ordinacije dok ti ne napise recept
mislim, jos nisam cula da se nakon ivf-a utrogestan prestaje uzimati prije 12 tt

----------


## Moe

> jos nisam cula da se nakon ivf-a utrogestan prestaje uzimati prije 12 tt


Upravo sam napunila 9. tt, ulazim u 10. tt i od srijede se po preporuci mpo dr skidam s Utrogestana, na način da svaki drugi dan ukinem jedan.
Znači 
utorak sam još imala 6 komada (2 ujutro, 2 popodne, 2 navečer)
srijeda i četvrtak (2 ujutro, 2 popodne, 1 navečer)
petak i subota (2 ujutro, 1 popodne, 1 navečer)
nedjelja i ponedjeljak (1 ujutro, 1 popodne, 1 navečer)
utorak i srijeda (1 ujutro, 1 popodne)
četvrtak i petak (1 ujutro)
slijedeću subotu više ne trošim;
Znači završavam s Utrogestanima u 10 tt. Dosad je valjda posteljica trebala preuzeti ulogu proizvodnje progesterona u dovoljnoj mjeri. 
Upozorena sam ako bi počelo krvarenje da se javim (ali da ne paničarim, da je to učestalo kod prestanka uzimanja Utrogestana), da ću onda vjerojatno nastaviti s njima u full količini (6 komada dnevno), moguće i duže od 12. tjedna. Ako sam dobro shvatila - dobro je skinuti se do 12. tjedna, jer ako se nastavi, onda se u nekim slučajevima mora uzimati cijelu trudnoću. Nadam se da nisam nešto krivo pokopčala, i da ne prenosim krive informacije.

----------


## mare41

Moe, to su upute od tvoje mpo dr?

----------


## Ginger

Moe, moram priznati da prvi put cujem
Ja sam mislila dam se posteljica razvija do 12 tt i da nakon toga preuzima u potpunosti funkciju....
U obje trudnoce sam se  s utrica pocela skidati nakon 12 tt
I to postepeno, trajalo je bar 2 tjedna, ako ne i duze...

----------


## nana0501

Ma radi samo utorkom i uspjela sam dobit 3x1 i gabi ce mi poslst tako da sam rijesils problem. A cekam da ode u mirovinu da mjenham gina a to ce bit za koji mj

----------


## Moe

Začetale smo krivu temu, ispričavam se moderatorici, molim ju da premjesti gdje nam je mjesto  :Smile: 




> Moe, moram priznati da prvi put cujem
> Ja sam mislila dam se posteljica razvija do 12 tt i da nakon toga preuzima u potpunosti funkciju....


Stvar je da je MPO trudnicama preporučen progesteron tijekom prvog tromjesečja, jer je u postupku stimulacije ovulacije funkcija žutog tijela slabija, a ono proizvodi progesteron i održava ranu trudnoću. U prirodnim trudnoćama to uglavnom nije slučaj.




> U obje trudnoce sam se  s utrica pocela skidati nakon 12 tt
> I to postepeno, trajalo je bar 2 tjedna, ako ne i duze...


Kod mene će _skidanje_ trajati 10 dana, samo nešto prije 12tt. 
Piše u uputama da se smije uzimati samo u prvom tromjesečju trudnoće, no nigdje ne piše da se mora uzimati točno do zadnjeg dana prvog tromjesečja, ili da se krene _skidati_ nakon prvog tromjesečja. Osim ako liječnik procijeni da je potrebno. Tako da mi se čini da su upute moje MPO liječnice u skladu s uputama za korištenje lijeka. A i nisam imala nikakvih krvarenja u ovih 9 tjedana (srećom), ni prethodnih spontanih (što su inače indikacije za uzimanje lijeka).




> Moe, to su upute od tvoje mpo dr?


Da. 

Nisam napomenula da sam ja još nakon transfera primila seriju Prolutona intermuskularno, to je dodatni progesteron.

Evo sam još na netu pronašla:
"Some IVF centers prescribe progesterone as soon as one day after egg retrieval. Other IVF programs wait until after the embryo transfer.
Also, the length of time progesterone is given varies, depending on your doctor and your IVF program. Your doctor may recommend that you take progesterone for up to 8 to 10 weeks of pregnancy. Or, your doctor may stop progesterone once he or she detects a heartbeat in the uterus. This usually occurs at around 6 to 7 weeks.  Some studies show that by the time of the first pregnancy test, progesterone can be safely stopped."

----------


## Ginger

sori na začatavanju krivae teme  :Embarassed: 

Moe, ma znam ja dobro zašto se koristi utrogestan, imam ponešto staža, nažalost....
samo kažem da još nisam čula da se počinje skidanje prije 12 tt, al ako ti je tako rekla tvoja mpo dr., onda ok
 meni se moja dva rekli nikako prije 12 tt i ja sam ih slušla
a i ako si dobivala proluton (i ja sam u drugoj trudnoći) onda i to mijenja na stvari....
al progesteron se smije koristiti i u kasnijim fazama trudnoće, nekim trudnicama daju i pred kraj, u sklopu terapije za sprečavanje prijevremenog poroda (znam osobno slučajeve)

poanta je da je njoj mpo liječnik rekao da treba koristiti, a soc. da ne treba - ako je specijalista rekao da treba, nema se tu šta soc. gin. miješati

----------


## mare41

> poanta je da je njoj mpo liječnik rekao da treba koristiti, a soc. da ne treba - ako je specijalista rekao da treba, nema se tu šta soc. gin. miješati


nisam jednom pročitala da primarni to hoće napravit, jednostavno ih ne treba slušati!!!!!

----------


## mare41

(slučajno sam tu naišla, nije namjerno :Smile: )

----------


## Sonja29

> (slučajno sam tu naišla, nije namjerno)


nemoj ti nama slučajno :Kiss: 
ja sam prestala koristiti utriče sa 14 tt po preporuci MPO dr.
chiara čestitam (baš sam htjela pitati jesi li rodila)

----------


## Moe

> poanta je da je njoj mpo liječnik rekao da treba koristiti, a soc. da ne treba - ako je specijalista rekao da treba, nema se tu šta soc. gin. miješati


Ma vidjela sam  :Sad:  .. žalosno je da se u cijeloj borbi još moramo boriti i s primarnim liječnicima koji se prave pametni sa svojim sugestijama. Slažem se da ako je specijalist bilo koje vrste nešto napisao da treba, da se onda primarni liječnik toga treba bespogovorno pridržavati i izdati sve uputnice, recepte i što je potrebno.
Ja sasvim slučajno (ili namjerno - tako sam ih birala po kriteriju da su "široke ruke" kod uputnica i recepata  :Smile: ) imam sreće s primarnim liječnicima (kako opće prakse, tako i ginekologom).

----------


## strategija

Ja sam u 9tt zbog jako povišenih jetrenih enzima skinuta sa Utrogestana, Folacina i Aspirina i nastavila samo sa Crinone gelom s kojim sam sad u 14tt prestala. Danas sam si jako happy jer sam vidjela svoje srećice na uzv. Jedna je 133g a druga 114g. Sve 5!  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> Danas sam si jako happy jer sam vidjela svoje srećice na uzv. Jedna je 133g a druga 114g. Sve 5!


 :Zaljubljen:   :Klap:

----------


## mare41

> Drage moje evo samo kratko da se javim PRINCEZA MARIS JE STIGLA 4.11. U 16.32 3300kg 49cm!!!!!
> Jednostavno je predivna... Cim uhvatim vremena napisem malo duze... Pusa svima i da i vi brzo docekate vase princeve i princeze!!!!


Čestitam i ovdje!!!

----------


## đurđa76

> Čestitam i ovdje!!!


kako mi je gušt vidjeti te na ovoj temi :Razz:

----------


## venddy

chiara čestitam od srca tebi i mužu na vašoj curici

----------


## tikica_69

Chiara, iskrene čestitke na maloj princezi  :Klap: 
Mare  :Kiss: 
Mi danas ušle u 31. tjedan  :Grin:

----------


## nana0501

Uglavnom on misli da ce mi 3x1 bit dovoljno a ja bi ipak nastavila sa 3x2 i evo gabi mi salje utrice i problem je rijesen a u 4 mj ode gin u mirovinu i onda mijenjam gina a cula sam da ode na go pa cu ga i tu izbjeci moci tako da izgurat cu i to nekako a i kad god mogu odem kod gina koji radi u istoj ordinaciji pa ga zaobidem.

----------


## Snekica

tikica još malo malo i i taj dan je tu!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sonja29

tikice draga još malo.... :Kiss:

----------


## Moe

> tikica još malo malo i i taj dan je tu!


Mislim da će forum svisnuti od silnih čestitki i vibrica kad Tikica na svijet donese svoju toliko željenu ljubav! 
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## iva77

cure evo i mene na ovoj temi 
koliko vas je imalo u 5 tj smedjarenje  a da je sve zavrsilo dobro 
danas poslije podne na papiru poslije pipi sam primjetila a nemoram vam ni pricat kako sam protrnula 
sad se smirilo ali strah postoji 
zvala dr kaze da je to normalno

----------


## amyx

Ja sam krvarila o 4 do 6 tt i umirala od straha, ali sve je ok...hematom je bio u pitanju, sad smo u 30 tt

----------


## Ginger

iva77 nadam se da se nece ponoviti, ali miruj

ja sam obilno krvarila u obje trudnoce, oba puta hematom, strepila cijelo vrijeme.....kod mene je to nazalost trajalo,al sve je super zavrsilo
samo ti polako.....

----------


## sejla

iva77, ja sam jednom u 6tt dosta obilno prokrvarila, na uzv-u u bolnici dr nije vidio hematom, samo je rekao da bi isti dan trebalo prestati i prestalo je. Više mi se nije ponovilo, ali sam mirovala.
Koliko vidim kod tebe je to bilo tek toliko malo na papiru, to mi se dva tri puta isto dogodilo, al to je bilo od utrića izgleda.
Bit će sve ok, ne brini!!!!!!! Kad imaš uzv?
 :Kiss:

----------


## venddy

iva i ja sam u ovoj trudnoći krenula sa brljavljenjem pa nakon 3 dana obilno krvarenje koje potrajalo više od mjesec i pol. U pitanju je bio veliki hematom na žalost na jako nezgodnom i pogubnom mjestu po jednu od mojih mrvica.

Ne želim te plašiti, to nikako drago,  jer na sreću jako rijetki su slučajevi kada je hematom napravio toliku štetu kao meni, nadam se da kod tebe nije uopće ništa opasno, ali kako sam se ja opekla uvijek navijam za veliki oprez, znači miruj i ako se ponovi odmah odi kod svog dr da utvrdi ima li kakvog hematoma.

----------


## 123beba

cure ja bih vam se pridružila na ovoj temi pa odmah trebam savjet... naime, u svemu sam dr. zaboravila pitati što sve uključuje mirovanje... Jučer sam bila na 1. uzv gdje smo vidjeli naše srdačce, a ujedno i to da mi je desni jajnik povećan. Dr. A. je samo iskomentirao da neka mi ne pada na pamet peglanje, usisavanje ili slično pa sada nisam sigurna kako bih trebala funkcionirati do idućeg pregleda. Nisam sigurna da je baš dobro za bebicu da stalno ležim, čisto zbog cirkulacije... Jel imao tko istu situaciju pa samo da mi kaže jel mogu u lagane duge šetnje ili nešto slično?

i da, mislim da puno puno ljudi drži  :fige:  i jedva čeka da Tikica na svijet donese svoju princezu! Sretno vam curke!  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

meni su oba jajnika bila ogromna (cca 80 mm), i strogo mi je zabranio usisavanje, peglanje, plesanje, plivanje, a i dugo sjedenje. tako da sam odmah otišla na bolovanje, nisam baš ono ful ležala, malo bi se prošetala ili otišla na kavu. nakon 2 tjedna jajnici su se već značajno smanjili a u 12.tt su bili skroz u normali.
nemoj se zezati s tim, torzija jajnika je ozbiljna stvar.

----------


## amyx

Što se tiće mirovanja možeš malo prošetat, ali nemoj ni tu pretjerivat. Lezi i strpi se do idučeg pregleda, do onda će sigurno bit bolje...

----------


## tikica78

bokić cure..

samo da vas sve malo pozdravimo nas troje.. evo nas lagano smo u 28 tjednu..i sve je ok.
veselim se danu kad naša tikica bude zagrlila svoju ribicu!
svima puse!

----------


## 123beba

Cure hvala na savjetima. Većinom sam čitav dan odmarala... Maksimalno 20 tak min stajanja u kuhinji pa opet krevet. Navečer imam sat i pol sjedenja i sutra opet krevetac  :Smile:  sve skroz laganini   :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

tikica 78 i tikica 69 želim vam lijepe preostale tjedne vaše trudnoće i s nestrpljenjem očekujem da nam javite predivne vijesti  :Yes: . uh, kakvi će to onda čestitari biti  :Grin:

----------


## iva77

hvala vam drage  :Heart:  
danas je brljanje prestalo i pokusavam dalje uzivati nemisleci na naj gore

----------


## iva77

e da iducu srijedu je uzv

----------


## mare41

iva, bit će sve super!

----------


## iva77

i ja vjerujem u to  :Yes:

----------


## Sumskovoce

iva77 i ja sam prokrvarila u 8.tt, obilno. Bebe su se premiještale u maternici i ostavili hematom na mjestu gdje su prije bili. Završila sam u bolnici, na infuziji + spasmexu, tjedan dana.
Mirovala sve do kraja 13.tt (ležanje većinom). I sve je bilo OK kasnije.

A na temu povećanih jajnika - baš kad sam bila u bolnici zbog krvarenja, rečeno mi je da su mi jajnici dvostruko veći od normale, puni rupica (vjerojatno od punkcije) i da utrići pogoduju tom povećanju janika.
Kad sam prestala s utrićima (12.tt) jajnici su se počeli vraćat na svoju normalnu veličinu.

----------


## KLARA31

iva77 i ja sam imala smeđe,pa krv,pa smeđe i tako 3 tjedna konstantno ako ne i dulje,nesjećam se više točno, hematom imala...sve super završilo

----------


## sejla

Evo curke moje, izvještaj s mog uzv-a  :Smile:  Danas je 25+1, curka je 28cm duga i oko 635g teška  :Zaljubljen:  Manekenkica mamina (al samo ak naraste na tatu, kraj mame nema šanse  :Laughing: ). Tata se uvjerio na svoje oči da u međuvremenu nije narastao pišo, zijevnula nam je i mlatarila nogicama. Na +2 sam što se tiče težine.

Svima  :Kiss:  i  :Love: , čuvajte mi sebe i svoje mišiće!

----------


## Moe

> Evo curke moje, izvještaj s mog uzv-a  Danas je 25+1, curka je 28cm duga i oko 635g teška  Manekenkica mamina


 :Zaljubljen: 
sretno do kraja!

----------


## mare41

sejla, divno!!

----------


## nataša

> Evo curke moje, izvještaj s mog uzv-a  Danas je 25+1, curka je 28cm duga i oko 635g teška  Manekenkica mamina (al samo ak naraste na tatu, kraj mame nema šanse ). Tata se uvjerio na svoje oči da u međuvremenu nije narastao pišo, zijevnula nam je i mlatarila nogicama. Na +2 sam što se tiče težine.
> 
> Svima  i , čuvajte mi sebe i svoje mišiće!


 ma super!!!!! jupi za curicu!!

----------


## sara38

Ja ću samo poslati puse svim novim i budućim mamama!!!!!

----------


## kitty

bravo sejla  :Klap: !

i mi danas (27+2) obavili kontrolu, šećeri su odlični, ja sa kilažom na +1, a beban ima već 1200 grama  :Smile: . malo me prepone znaju bolit kad duže stojim i šetam, a sad mi je jasno i zašto.

sara38, avatar je  :Zaljubljen: .

----------


## sejla

Hvala cure  :Kiss: 

kitty, i tvoj pregled super prošao  :Klap:  bravo za vejikog dečkića  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

*drage moje....zamolila me naša forumašica plavo oko da vam prenesem što se dešava sa njom i bebicom pa kopiram postove
plavo oko izdrži još malo i ako Bog da zagrlit ćeš ti svoju malenu curicu i bit će sve u redu. ljubimo te!
**drage moje suborke,neznam kako da smognem snage,kako da píšem vam...jučer sam imala kont.uzv,na kojem je ustanovljeno da plodne vode gotovo nema,samo đep od 2cm,što je premalo,hem je učinio svoje,bebica je još živa,uzv prije pola h je tak pokazal,miče rukicama,nogicama,srčeko kuca,al neče još dugo,pl.vode više nema, sutra mi vade krv,da vide dal ima kakve infekcije,upale,induciraju mi porod odmah,ako ima,bez obzira ak bi beba bila živa,al dok sam ja u redu,tj dok srčeko kuca,neće dirat bebu,oni mi ne mogu pomoć,tr.je preniska,danas sam ušla u 21tj, mogu samo čekat do kad če bit,tj kad se srčeko neće više čuti...a onda če mi inducirat porod,u krajnom slučaju kiretaža,ak se ne budem otvarala..molite se za mene,i za djetešce koje če uskoro pjevat s anđelima
......
drage moje,imala uzv danas,imam pravog borca u buši,ne da se,srčeko kuca,no plodova voda je istekla,nema više ništa,uglavnom,čekamo kad će srceko stat,tak da mi induciraju porod..sa mnom je sve u redu,krvna slika i temp.,u koliko se to poremeti inducirani porod odmah,moj život im je bitan,na žalost,kak je dr reko,da nema mnogo šansi,jer bez p.v.nema života,treba ju za razvijanje pluča,u 24tt,tad se počnu razvijat,te ostalih organa, polako prihvačam tu surovu sudbinu
......
 mama moja,zvala petrovu,sv.duh,za savjet,rečeno joj je isto ko i tu na bračaku,nada,gotovn da je nema,svi se slažu u jednom,21tj je premalo/a bebica je premala,pluča joj se još nisu počela razvijat,a i dr.organi, a i bez plo.vode nema života,a može doč do malforacija tijela,neizlječivih bolesti itd,može bit hendikepirano na više načina...i sad dal da zbilja želim taj maleni život,da se i rodi,pa da pati cíjeli život,nije do mene,vec djeteta,dal bi mogla gledat nj mučni život,bez obzira na moju ljubav? Dal mogu bit tako sebična? Ne mogu!
......
držim se,njeno srce još kuca,maloprije mi se opet javila..moj maleni borac, dok ne ode anđelima,ja ću bit jaka,moram,ne zelim da osjeti moju bol
......
 pl.voda se obnavlja,tj beba je proizvodi,no međutim,meni je probušen vodenjak,pa stalno curi... Sad bila sestra s b.w. Još nam srceko kuca
*

----------


## mare41

sonja, prenesi joj zagrljaje, vibre, sve moguće, strašno je naći riječiu u takvim trenucima, kad se čini da nade više nema...

----------


## strategija

Ajme rasplakala sam se :Sad:  Plavo oko bezbroj vibrica za tebe i malenu~~~~~~ Neka bude sve u najboljem redu  :Heart:

----------


## mravak

I ja sam se rasplakala  :Sad: 

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za hrabru mamu i bebicu !* Večeras ćete biti u mojoj molitvi....toliko mogu napraviti.....

----------


## Heli

*Plavo oko* samo hrabro dalje, bebica se bori a nedaj se ni ti. Molitve naše su s vama  :Taps: 
Želim ti svu sreću ovog svijeta

----------


## đurđa76

> *Plavo oko* samo hrabro dalje, bebica se bori a nedaj se ni ti. Molitve naše su s vama 
> Želim ti svu sreću ovog svijeta


nemam što dodati,molimo za čudo

----------


## 123beba

> I ja sam se rasplakala 
> 
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za hrabru mamu i bebicu !* Večeras ćete biti u mojoj molitvi....toliko mogu napraviti.....


samo mogu dodati da će biti u molitvama i večeras i sutra i nadalje... ne mogu si niti zamisliti koliko ovo mora biti teško proživljavati... šaljem velike zagrljaje za hrabru mamu i još hrabriju bebicu!

----------


## Brunaa

*plavo oko* teško je naći riječi utjehe! toliko si hrabra i požrtvovna da će te Bog dragi sigurno nagraditi, ako ne sada, drugi put... Bog ima za tebe sigurno neki plan. Želim ti svu sreću ovog svijeta!

----------


## venddy

rasplakala sam se kad sam pročitala što proživljavate svi skupa i malo zlato i vas dvoje.
bit ćete i u mojim molitvama draga, molit ću Boga da vam svim troma da snage.
puno te grlim

----------


## rose

> I ja sam se rasplakala 
> 
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za hrabru mamu i bebicu !* Večeras ćete biti u mojoj molitvi....toliko mogu napraviti.....


mogu ovo samo potpisati

----------


## Mury

*plavo oko*  :Crying or Very sad: , bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i molitivi za vas i vaše meleno!!!

----------


## kitty

plavo oko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## milasova8

Kako jwe tesko citati ovakve postove..plavo oko u mislima ste mi i u molitvama..
Drzite se..

----------


## Sonja29

plavo oko;
pročitala sam, hvala na molitvama,hvala što ste sa mnom,hvala na podršci,  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

plavo oko, evo još malo vibrica i od mene za tebe i tvoju bebu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## snupi

svi smo mi plavo oko- mislima sa tobom drži se!

----------


## J&D

Plavo oko cekamo dobre vijesti.... Drzimo velike fige i molimo se za tebe

----------


## Inesz

Plavo oko,
uz tvoju bebu i tebe smo.  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Konfuzija

Ne razumijem, ako bebici nažalost nema spasa, zašto se agonija produžuje i riskira život trudnice? 
Naravno da je ovo sve skupa pretužno i nimalo fer i da priželjkujemo da se dogodi čudo, ali...  :Sad:

----------


## Darkica

plavo oko, molimo za tebe i tvojega malenoga borca!

----------


## sejla

plavo oko, u mislima smo s tobom i tvojim malenim borcem  :Heart:

----------


## medeni

Strašno.U mojim mislima ste.

----------


## Moe

Plavo oko, jako mi je žao što to prolazite. U mislima sam i molitvama s vama.

----------


## MalaMa

Plavo oko, sad pročitah tvoju priču. Ne znam što reći. Držite se!!! Šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~ za najbolji ishod.

----------


## sali

plavo oko molimo za tebe i tvog malog borca :Heart:  :Heart: 
držite se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lasta

Plavo oko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vas :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## s_iva

*Plavo oko*, molim Boga da ti da snage, i molim ga za čudo ~~~~~~~ 

*Sonja29*, mala Marija je prekrasna!  :Heart:

----------


## mari mar

plavo oko držite se~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

.......
sad bila sestra s b.w.,srce nam i dalje kuca...

----------


## Lua

plavo oko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## 123beba

> .......
> sad bila sestra s b.w.,srce nam i dalje kuca...


hrabro naše srdačce!!!!! :hug:

nego, može pitanje... ne znam što znači b.w. pa ako može kratka edukacija.  :Smile:

----------


## frka

b.w. - baby watcher = spravica koja mjeri otkucaje srca.

plavo oko, držite se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Muma

*plavo oko* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:  Budite snažni!

----------


## Gabi25

Plavo oko držite se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Brunaa

> .......
> sad bila sestra s b.w.,srce nam i dalje kuca...


plavo oko u mislima smo s tobom! Bog neka ti da snage za sve što je pred tobom!

----------


## Mia Lilly

plavo oko  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## anabanana

Bože, daj snage ovoj ženi!

----------


## anddu

Plavo oko  :Heart:

----------


## 123beba

frka hvala... naučih nešto novo!

----------


## Sonja29

Plavo oko došla mi dr malinec,razgovarala sa mnom pola sata,nema uzv...s obzirom da meni stalno curi voda,dal lezím,il idem na wc,sigurno je nema,pričala mi poznatu priču,kak je tr.premala,da je proučavala slučajeve kao što je moj,u svijetu nema živo rođenog djeteta,kak se u 24tj razvijaju pluča,a bez vode,nema razvitka,jer ono vode kaj dijete pusti,to isteče van,oni ne mogu vidjet gdje je puknuče,a ni zakrpat vodenjak,samo me pratit da ne dobim upalu,il neku infekciju dolje,te kucajeve bebice,s obzirom da nema p.v.nit ne mogu vidjet funkcije djeteta,bubrege koji pune mjehur,itd,ne može vidjet težinu,spol,ništa,osim otkucaje srca, i na kraju,da budem spremna,jer ovo dijete neče bit živo rođeno,da je do sad fenomen kaj srčeko tak dugo kuca,neznam al sam sve rekla,srce mi se raspada,javim se

----------


## strategija

Plavo oko  :Love:  Drži se koliko je moguće!

----------


## karla 1980

Plavo oko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Love:

----------


## Bab

Ja ovo ne mogu ni čitati; ne mogu ni zamisliti kako se Ti, Plavo oko osjećaš  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 
prestrašno...
želim ti svu snagu koju god možeš skupiti...i da nekako prebrodite ovu strahotu.

drž' se draga

----------


## mirna26

lije pozdrav svima..nije me dugo bilo....želm svima novima puno sreće u trudnoćama i naravno plavom oku snage da to prebrodi.....strašno me to pogađa

----------


## Mojca

:Sad:  
Plavo oko... drži se.  :Love:

----------


## milasova8

Ma joj,kako tuzna prica,pretuzna..bome,ne mogu a da ne zaplacem..
Plavo oko zelim ti mnogo snage i hrabrosti da ovo sve sto se dogada prebrodis nekakako..
Drzi se

----------


## rose

Plavo oko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Love:

----------


## sejla

plavo oko, jednostavno nemam riječi  :Crying or Very sad:  drži se, uz tebe smo u mislima!

----------


## 123beba

> plavo oko,o jednostavno nemam riječi  drži se, uz tebe smo u mislima!


X

----------


## medena8

*Plavo oko*, nemam rijeci niti mogu zamisliti sta prozivljavas! Nek' ti dragi Bog da snage da ovo prebrodis...  :Sad:

----------


## mishica_zg

strašno  :Sad: 
plavo oko drži se, nađi snage za svaki ishod  :Love:

----------


## željkica

Prestrašno,o bože daj joj snage! :Love:

----------


## alma_itd

Plavo oko....molim Boga da ti da snage....Ovo je prestrasno :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lovekd

Plavo oko...nemam riječi utjehe...plakala sam cijelo vrijeme dok sam čitala! U mojim ste molitvama ti i tvoj mali borac....ovo je tužno i pretužno....nek ti Bog da snage za dalje...

----------


## crvenkapica77

*plavo  oko * jako mi je zao    :Sad:

----------


## Runa

plavo oko, mislimo svi na vas

----------


## bugaboo

Plavo oko  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## Ginger

plavo oko  :Sad:  u mojim ste mislima
ne mogu ni zamisliti strahotu koju prolazis  :Sad:  nije fer, tako nesto se ne bi smjelo dogadjati....

----------


## Mury

Oh *Palvo* *oko*  :Crying or Very sad: , prestrašno što prolazite ti i TM. Molim Boga da vam dadne snage!!!

----------


## ježić

:Sad: 
Plavo oko, teško je naći bilo kakve riječi utjehe... :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

23.11.
Isto, u 5 i 45,srceko je kucalo,na viziti niš novo,nek se držim dok srce kuca,i sad mi dali i za ujutro normabel uz antibiotik,do sad sam ga dobivala samo na večer,p.v.curka,al ne tak jako kak proslih dana,ima i malo sukrvice,a ja,? Ja sam dobro,jaka,snažna,držim se,dok je sa mnom
24.11.
dobro jutro,evo,danas smo ušli u 22tj,9 dan u bolnici,još jedno jutro je započelo pobjedom, b.w.i dalje nam srce kuca,uzv neče radit,jer kakti srce kuca,a meni i dalje voda curi,pa tak ne budu ništa vidli,osim otkucaja...i na kraju se svodi njihov odgovor da lezim,da mi voda ne odtiće,al meni tu niš jasno,i kad ležim,teče mi,točno osjetim kad blihne,ne daj bože kad kihnem,kak jučer na veče,kompresa bila puna..al ću i dalje bit jaka,ovo dijete se bori,hoče živjet,i ne želim odustat,tak dugo dok joj srce bije

----------


## Sonja29

od plavo oko
reci svima,da im hvala na vibricama,dale mi snagu,pozdravljam ih sve,grlim,ljubim...moja gabi još se rodila nije,al ima volju za život,svaki dan,jutro,popodne,radujem se bitu njenog srca,svaki dan je pobjeda

----------


## J&D

Drzite nam se vas dvoje hrabrih.... Mislimo na vas i molimo se!

----------


## Maybe baby

Plavo oko tek sam sad pročitala tvoju priču i suze mi teku  :Crying or Very sad: . U našim ste molitvama ti i tvoj mali borac  :Heart:

----------


## mostarka86

Plavo oko, u mislima ste nam stalno...mlim Boga da budete dobro i ti i tvoja mrvica  :Kiss: 

Maybe baby, kako ste nam vi?

----------


## Sonja29

27.11. plavo oko...
ovo što ću napisat,nije lako,dr fures i malinac,kak su rekli cijeli dan su na telefonu,sa petrovom,sv.duh,joj,o bozek,po svim dijagnozama ovo dijete ne može prežívit,antibioticima sad sprečavaju infekciju,moguću sepsu,al ne mogu u nedogled,jer tijelo postane imuno,naravno,ponovo govor o razvijanju pluča,te neurološki problemi,da bez obzira kaj srce kuca,i dijete živi,al ono se ne razvija kak treba,i napravit će mi neki test,dr kuna iz vinogradske šalje,to će mi obavit kad dođe,negdje oko 3h pop...a taj test,lijek,zove se amnisure,to je da vide da vide dal p.v.curi,il dal je bebica proizvodi,puno tog je rečeno,i nisam sigurna dal sam ih dobro shvatila, jedino kaj sam shvatila da za moje dijete nema spasa,a da sam ja na 1.mjestu,da sam mlada,da imam pravo na 2+4 ivf a, i da ću moć imat još djece,i dr malinec želi razgovarat mi s mužem,a to će obavit sutra,sutra nakon testa ću znat više..a sad se molite za me da sve to izdržim

----------


## Sonja29

plavo oko drži se :Love: 
28.11. prije tri sata...
evo,bila vizita,uzeli mi mokraču i krv,uglavnom čekam da dođe taj test,pregled, i  ODLUKA ... I srčeko nam jutros kucalo
....
meni su uz to rekli da budu vidli vitalnost ploda..neznamtko tu lud,pametan il kaj treče,al jedna sestra kaj radi u petrovoj mi rekla da je to rutinski test gdje se vidi dal p.v.teče,a ne i za vitalnost djeteta,da taj test čak rade i iskusnije sestre?
....
da bilo koji rezultat bude,ne ću donjet nikakvu odluku,tak mi muž ima dogovorene konzultacije,poslje večernje vizite,sa malinec, pa ćemo zajedno donjet odluku,pa makar nam trebalo í 24h
.....
tražila sam premještaj,al su rekli iz petrove da me nije pametno micat,mama je zvala i petrovu,s.duh,vinogradsku,ja sam zvala alebića, i svi su odg.bili isti
.....
meni se čini da su me oni odavno otpisali,tj moju gabi,samo mi trube da je moj život najvažniji,da sam mlada,da ću imat jos djece,itd...znam da nisam mlada,nisam ni stara,tek mi 36,u mpo vodama sam 6g,ukupno 9 pokusaja,od toj 5 stim,da ne nabrajam,prirodne stanice,smrzlići,smr.jaj.stanice...mnogo je bola,patnje,suza iza mene, i NE,ne míslim im samo tako pustit

----------


## ježić

Plavo oko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## venddy

Bože dragi kako ovo preživit?! Koliko snage treba jedan čovjek da sve ovo izdrži?

Plavo oko :Love:

----------


## MalaMa

Plavo oko molim Boga da vam pomogne da ovo sve izdržite.

----------


## lasta

Plavo oko (za mene si majka habrost)~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 

kakvu god odluku donjeli mi smo uz vas,drzite se

----------


## thaia28

Plavo oko, zelim vam snage za sve sto vas ocekuje, i nekako se nadam cudu..

----------


## Maybe baby

Plavo oko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

teško mi je kopirati ovaj post :Sad:  Draga moja D., drži se i budi jaka i hrabra kao što si i do sada bila.Koliko god teško bilo skupi snagu,odmori se i kreni dalje....ljubimo vas!

skupila sam snage,pa evo test je pozitivan na p.v.,napravljen pregled,uloživa za 1 članak,uzv bez obzira kaj srce kuca,beba je počela propadat,točno se vidjela deformacija glavice tijela,p.v.više nema,ni kapi,a ni mjehur nije pun,bubrezi više ne rade,rekli su da ovak bebica može da žívi dan,dva,bila su prisutna 4 dr,fureš,šenjug,vísković,i dr iz vinogradske,zaboravila ime,sad sam ja doktorima na 1.mjestu,i moje zdravlje,poslije će doć mm,pa će mo se dogovorit sve sa dr malinec...drage moje,vidjela sam i sama da spasa nema,a i dr íz vg a,se složio sa njima, čula sam se i sa dr alebíćem,prenesla mu sve,slaže se sa njima,možemo planirat idući post u 5mj iduće g

----------


## milasova8

Pretuzno :Smile:  prepretuzno
Joj,kako me srce boli dok ovo citam..ne mogu opisati koliko mi je zao..
Drzi se,draga moja..i ti i TM..

----------


## Ginger

plavo oko, draga, nadam se da cete ti i tm smoci snage i izdrzati sve ovo
pretuzno  :Sad:  a rijeci utjehe ne postoje  :Sad:

----------


## anddu

Pavo oko ~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  za svu snagu ovog svijeta koja vam sad treba

----------


## corinaII

Plavo oko  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## frka

:Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  ne znam što bih vam rekla... držite se...

----------


## Maybe baby

:Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sonja29

prije 9 minuta.....
drage moje,od srca vam hvala,neopisiva snaga hrani moj duh,nema suza,jaka,neslomljiva,dok joj još srce kuca,dok je ona sa mnom,..sutra ujutro će mi inducirat gelom porod,ja ću tako reči,jer dr je reko da do 24tt je pobačaj,može bit brzo gotovo,a može trajat cijeli dan, ...noćas ću uživat još sa njom,i oprostit se s njom,a sutra će več sa anđelima rajsku pjesmu pjevat

----------


## 123beba

Ne znam što reći... Tako mi je žao, ne mogu niti zamisliti kolika snaga je potrebna da ovako nešto prezivite... Mislim da sad jedino bog može dati snagu... Molit ću za tebe i tvog anđela posebice sutra, a i za tebe i tvog dragog da budete jedno drugome potpora u svemu jer samo tako možete ovo prebroditi i nastaviti se kasnije boriti... Da mogu sada bih vas samo zagrlila...

----------


## ježić

Plavo oko, teško je bilo što reći... :Sad: 
Nek ti malena još ovu noć da svu moguću snagu i hrabrost prije nego se rastanete i nego što zauvijek ostane u srcu  :Heart:

----------


## lovekd

> Ne znam što reći... Tako mi je žao, ne mogu niti zamisliti kolika snaga je potrebna da ovako nešto prezivite... Mislim da sad jedino Bog može dati snagu... Molit ću za tebe i tvog anđela posebice sutra, a i za tebe i tvog dragog da budete jedno drugome potpora u svemu jer samo tako možete ovo prebroditi i nastaviti se kasnije boriti... Da mogu sada bih vas samo zagrlila...


123beba je sve rekla....drži se draga, u mislilma si nam i našim molitvama!...

----------


## ValaMala

Plačem plačem plačem.
Grlim vas i ljubim obje. Nemam riječi, samo vapim za neko čudo.  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## J&D

Jako mi je zao i krivo, osjecam ljut ju i nepravdu, ali mozda ipak... Osjecaj malog hrabrog srca vam da snage za ponovni pokusaj i mali andeo sa neba pomogne da se sto prije oporavite i imate novo srceko! Bol vjerujem da je neopisiva... Grlim do neba i mislim na vas do neba!

----------


## Loly

Plavo oko ne znam što da napišem  :Crying or Very sad: 
U mislima i molitvama sam s vama  :Heart:

----------


## sejla

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 
dragi Bože, blagoslovi ih i daj im snage  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

uh  :Sad:  koja tuga  :Crying or Very sad: .....potpuno te razumijem plavo oko :Love: 
tebi je gore nego meni sto je bilo, jer se vec par dana boris za malo cudo ,a znas da su sanse male, meni se sve desilo za 30h ....velika je to bol  kad  moras  rodit  to malo  bice  u  21tj , neopisiva, strasna , ne daj Boze nikome ....jako mi je zao  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ginger

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Moe

Jako mi je žao. Mislim na vas!  :Sad:

----------


## Mia Lilly

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ruža82

Plavo oko jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad: . držte se

----------


## ARIANM

Kad čitam suze teku same, Bože dragi daj snage ovim dobrim ljudima da izdrže sve ovo!

----------


## medena8

Plavo oko, jako mi je zao! Grlim vas oboje, u mislima ste mi i molitvama, nek' vam Bog da snage da ovo izdrzite!!!

----------


## Boxica

*plavo oko* neću ti pisati bajke jer nažalost jako dobro znam što prolaziš... :Crying or Very sad: 
jučer 28.11 su prošle tri godine kako sam rodila anđelicu i Jakova...
a danas 29.11. je tri godine kako se ugasilo srčeko mojeg sina... :Crying or Very sad: 

hoće li biti bolje? hoće nakon nekog vremena, ali samo malo...
tuga ostaje zauvijek...

drži se mila, i javi nam se na PDF Mame anđela...
samo tamo ćeš imati osjećaj da nekamo pripadaš...  :Love:

----------


## venddy

:Sad: Plavo oko riječi nemam koje bih ti rekla a da ti olakšaju barem malo bol i tugu. Rado bih te samo zagrlila i isplakala se s tobom.

----------


## anabela1

U mislima ste mi i molitvama, nek vam Bog da snage da ovo izdrzite

----------


## loks

plavo oko  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kivano

:Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: riječi utjehe jednostavno ne postoje,neizmjerno mi je žao,držite se...

----------


## željkica

plavo oko,pretužno........... :Love:  :Sad:

----------


## medeni

Milijun misli a ništa pametno i korisno ne mogu napisati..i zato samo;držite se hrabri ljudi :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sonja29

evo prenosim vjest sa palčića :
plavo oko nam je rodila ona je ok ali curka nije izdržala :¨(

----------


## valiana

> dragi Bože, blagoslovi ih i daj im snage


Potpisujem!

----------


## Sonja29

draga, nema riječi utjehe...držite se :Love: 
sara gabrijela sada pjeva rajsku pjesmu sa anđelima..ja sam dobro,nakon poroda me uspavali kaj su ocistil posteljicu,sada sam na infuziji...od 10h na vece imala sam trudove svake 2 do 5 min,u 2 sata se probudila,tr.bili svake 2min,u 5h na pregledu sam bila jos uvjek otvorena 1 prst,al od tad tr.su bili žestoki,uzasni,i več na kraju snaga..nisu očekivali al porod je počeo u sobi,zvala sam sestru da nešto ide,óna me pogleda,veli da nejde nísta,da je trud? Još se nije vratila u s.sobu,več sam vikala da je vani,i cure u sobi sa mnom,pod hitno prebačena u rodiliste,gdje sam do kraja porođena...ovakav pakao ne zelim nikome

----------


## Ginger

:Sad:   :Sad: 
pretuzno, nemam rijeci, suze teku...
Nadam se da cete ti i tm naci snage da to prebrodite
A malom andjelu mirne snove zelim

Pretesko je to  :Sad:

----------


## strategija

Primi moju iskrenu sućut. Pretužna je to priča :Sad:  Neka te tvoj anđeo uvijek čuva sa neba.

----------


## Sani1612

Primite moju sućut  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kitty

plavo oko, jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## lasta

Primi našu iskrenu sućut...tako mi je žao :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## žužy

o bože dragi neznam kaj da rečem,čini mi se da je svaka riječ suvišna
jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## Mury

*plavo oko*, iskrena sućut  :Crying or Very sad: !!! Neka vam Bog dadane snage za ovako teške trenutke  :Love:

----------


## Moe

Iskrena sućut plavo oko i njenoj obitelji! Neka Saru Gabrijelu čuvaju anđeli.

----------


## andream

Curice počivaj u miru a roditeljima iskrena sućut. I neka imaju hrabrosti za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## frka

plavo oko, žao mi je strašno... držite se kako god možete...

----------


## snupi

Curice počivaj u miru a roditeljima iskrena sućut. Puno hrabrosti za dalje!

----------


## Mojca

:Crying or Very sad:  :cry  :Crying or Very sad:  
Iskreno mi je žao... nemam riječi. Šaljem zagrljaje.

----------


## analoneta

plavo oko   :Love:

----------


## milasova8

Plavo oko,pretuzno :Smile:  iskreno saucesce a malenom andelu neka bude lijepo gore na nebu i neka vas cuva i da hrabrosti i snage za dalje

----------


## Shanti

Neopisivo mi je žao... Iskrena sućut i veliki zagrljaj...  :Heart:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lovekd

Plavo oko, iskrena sućut  :Crying or Very sad:  ...mala anđelica Sara Gabrijela će Vas čuvati s neba.... držite se ....

----------


## Lua

Plavo oko, pretužno....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: nema riječi utjehe..... :Love: 
Iskrena sućut.

----------


## alma_itd

Plavo oko iskrena sucut :Sad:

----------


## sara38

Plavo oko šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj  :Crying or Very sad: !

----------


## vita22

Tužan dan.... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## thaia28

Iskrena sucut... Pretuzno....

----------


## Mia Lilly

Iskrena sućut...

----------


## corinaII

Iskrena sućut…

----------


## Donkey

Plavo oko, iskrena sućut, šaljem zagrljaje.

----------


## ježić

:Crying or Very sad:  Iskrena sućut cijeloj obitelji

----------


## Sandra1971

Pretuzno...iskrena sućut...  :Sad:

----------


## venddy

Plavo oko moja sućut tebi i tvom mužu :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

Moja najiskrenija sućut zbog tvog gubitka  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Maybe baby

Iskrena sućut  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ARIANM

Iskrena sućut tebi i cijeloj obitelji...

----------


## s_iva

Iskrena sućut

----------


## 123beba

plavo oko, iskrena sućut tebi i tvom dragom... ne mogu niti zamisliti kolika je to bol... neka vas vaš mali anđeo sada čuva i pazi sa neba...

----------


## ruža82

Plavo oko Iskrena sućut tebi i cijeloj obitelji

----------


## anabela1

Plavo oko moja sućut tebi i tvom mužu

----------


## MASLINA1973

Iskrena sućut, plavo oko.

----------


## željkica

najiskrenija sućut!držite se!

----------


## Darkica

Iskrena sućut

----------


## innu

Iskrena sućut :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## matahari

Iskrena sućut!

----------


## Gabi25

Moja iskrena sućut Plavo oko :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

Iskrena sućut!  :Crying or Very sad:  Ovo je previše! Život ti se raspadne u trenu...  :Sad:

----------


## bubiloo

Iskrena sućut!

----------


## luci07

Moja sućut. Jako mi je žao. :Love:

----------


## Loly

Iskrena sućut... Pretužno  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Teica

Jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad: 

Šaljem veliki zagrljaj  :Heart:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Jako mi je žao, Plavo oko  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## karla 1980

Iskrena sućut. Zao mi je jako.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sali

Iskrena sućut  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Bab

ovo je pretužno i preokrutno :Sad: 
plavo oko, tebi i TM iskrena sućut

----------


## ValaMala

Iskrena sućut.  :Sad:

----------


## bugaboo

Iskrena sucut :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## 123beba

cure, nemam koga drugoga pitati pa evo da vas zagnjavim... prošli tjedan mi je bilo 7+5 i bila sam bila na uzv na VV i to je sve ok. Dr. mi je rekao da bi mi on u 12 tt radio pregled koji je nekako posebno nazvao (no ja sam naravno u svemu što mi je rekao zaboravila kako se zove taj pregled), ali obzirom da moj 12 tt pada baš onaj tjedan kada su oni na GO neka mi to napravi moja gin. I ja bih sada trebala svojoj dr. reći da mi napravi nešto za što ne znam niti kako se zove... Ima tko ideja?
I da, kada su vama vaši gin. otvarali trudničke knjižice i radili prvi pregled kod sebe? Ne znam trebam li onda ići kod gin i prije tog 12 tt ili da čekam taj tjedan...

----------


## Inesz

pregled za kombinirani probir uključuje mjerenje nuhalnog nabora. ja bih radije da mi ga mjeri dr u bolnici nego ginekolog iz primarne zaštite. inače taj pregled (ako ga želiš) sa mjerenjem nuhalnog nabora i vađenjem krvi za određivanje statističkog rizika za sindrome Down i Edwards, možeš obaviti od 10 tt do 13+6.

----------


## mishica_zg

ajme plavo oko iskreno mi žao  :Sad:  


imam jedno pitanje za "stare" trudnice....u 14. tom sam tjednu i ujutro sam našla smečkasti iscjedak na gačama....dali da dižem paniku ili šta da radim?? hvala

----------


## amyx

otiđi dr da pogleda...može bit panika a i ne mora

----------


## J&D

Mishica, ovavezno na uzv.. I ja sam imala, sve je super.... Ali sam dobila normabele i magnezi i naravno utrogestane.... Mozda ti neces, ali odi provjeriti, pogotovo ako se ponovi, ja sam imala grcenje maternice, pa su pucali kapilari, a to moze dovesti bez terapije do spontanog, a sa ljekovima sve savrseno,,, beba super, brljavljenje prestalo!

----------


## J&D

> cure, nemam koga drugoga pitati pa evo da vas zagnjavim... prošli tjedan mi je bilo 7+5 i bila sam bila na uzv na VV i to je sve ok. Dr. mi je rekao da bi mi on u 12 tt radio pregled koji je nekako posebno nazvao (no ja sam naravno u svemu što mi je rekao zaboravila kako se zove taj pregled), ali obzirom da moj 12 tt pada baš onaj tjedan kada su oni na GO neka mi to napravi moja gin. I ja bih sada trebala svojoj dr. reći da mi napravi nešto za što ne znam niti kako se zove... Ima tko ideja?
> I da, kada su vama vaši gin. otvarali trudničke knjižice i radili prvi pregled kod sebe? Ne znam trebam li onda ići kod gin i prije tog 12 tt ili da čekam taj tjedan...


Draga inesz ti je sve super objasnila ja idem sljedeci tjedan, sa 11tjedana mjeriti... Mene je dr poslao privatno kod dr kosa, veli da je jedan od najboljih.... Tako da cu ja tamo, to se radi ultrazvuk i vadi se krv! Ja se nebi zezala s tim, posto su pogresni rezultati dosta cesto...za trudnice budu veliki sok! Tako da se dobro raspitas dali ti je doktorica dovoljno kompetentna za obaviti takav pregled..... Da nebi bespotrebno dozivila sok! Mogu ti javiti kako sam ja prosla s obzirom da ranije idem!

----------


## frka

123beba, kombinirani probir se inače radi u Vinogradskoj i ne ide na uputnicu (može se napraviti i u Breyeru, ali to ti nikako ne bih preporučila - nalazi iz Vinogradske su pouzdaniji, a s Breyerom je masa ljudi imala loša iskustva) - znači ujutro dođeš u Vinogradsku s nalazom uzv-a, a oni ti izvade krv i kasnije nalaz pošalju mailom. možeš i kod njih obaviti uzv - samo ti soc gin mora dati uputnicu za njega i nisam sigurna, ali pretpostavljam da se za uzv naručuje (za vađenje krvi ne). ne sjećam se više koliko dođe pretraga, ali mislim da je oko 250kn...

ono što je bitno je da ti taj uzv napravi netko tko se u to razumije - nije svaki gin osposobljen za mjerenje nuhalnog nabora. zato se raspitaj oko toga kod svoje dr i na osnovu toga odluči gdje ćeš - možeš u bolnicu ili privatno (i ja bih preporučila Kosa).

----------


## Gabi25

Frka da li se taj uzv mora napraviti to jutro prije vadenja krvi ili može i dan prije?

----------


## MalaMa

Gabi, moze uzv i dan dva prije. Ja ga radila prije dva tjedna. Zvala sam ženu u lab u Vinogradskoj koja mi je rekla da ne mora biti isti dan.

----------


## maca papucarica

Bokemijski dio kombiniranog probira kosta oko 350 kn (i u Breyeru i u Vinogradskoj). U Breyeru je nalaz gotov isti dan.
I ja sam na par mjesta na forumu procitala da je Breyer nepouzdan, medutim, moj lijecnik u Citu kod njih salje krv za kombinirani, a posto s njima imam samo pozitivna iskustva, sklona sam vjerovati da ipak nisu tako nepouzdani?!?

----------


## frka

Gabi25, evo MalaMa ti je odgovorila... prije je kao trebalo biti unutar 24h, ali po novome to nije više potrebno. ja sam večer prije bila na uzv-u...

btw, krasno te vidjeti ovdje  :Smile:

----------


## frka

maco, ja sam iz više izvora čula kako u Breyeru znaju gadno zeznuti stvar... mojoj su rođakinji u 2 trudnoće poslali krive nalaze - prvi put su joj poslali nalaz u kojem su joj bili povišeni tumorski markeri (koje nije ni vadila) i jadna žena se skamenila od straha. nakon 3 godine su joj poslali tuđi nalaz kombiniranog prema kojem su rizici za Down bili ogromni. nisu spavali danima, zakazali amnio da bi im na kraju iz Breyera samo poslali pravi nalaz s uputom da zanemare prethodni. bez isprike i objašnjenja! još sam od nekoliko ljudi čula slične stvari...

----------


## BigBlue

Kombinirani sam radila u Suncu na Trnju, tako da znate da i tamo rade i da vam je i to opcija uz Vg i Breyer.
Cijenu ne znam napamet, jer sam i neke druge pretrage radila, ali ako nekome treba, pogledati ću.

----------


## maca papucarica

> maco, ja sam iz više izvora čula kako u Breyeru znaju gadno zeznuti stvar... mojoj su rođakinji u 2 trudnoće poslali krive nalaze - prvi put su joj poslali nalaz u kojem su joj bili povišeni tumorski markeri (koje nije ni vadila) i jadna žena se skamenila od straha. nakon 3 godine su joj poslali tuđi nalaz kombiniranog prema kojem su rizici za Down bili ogromni. nisu spavali danima, zakazali amnio da bi im na kraju iz Breyera samo poslali pravi nalaz s uputom da zanemare prethodni. bez isprike i objašnjenja! još sam od nekoliko ljudi čula slične stvari...


Ma znam Frka, na slicna svjedocanstva sam i ja naisla... Ti doduse imas neg iskustva iz bliskog izvora. Uglavnom, vjerujem da su im se dogadali propusti.
Samo sam htjela ponuditi info o tome da kvalitetna i pouzdana klinika suraduje sa njima pa neka svatko odlucuje o tome gdje ce (kao i hoce li) raditi kombinirani.  Da li to govori o tome da su malo postrozili kriterije ili Cito i nema izbora  :Unsure:

----------


## Gabi25

Frka :Smile:  sve se nešto sramezljivo javljam jer iako će nam sutra biti 11 tjedana ja jos ne vjerujem. 
Hvala cure na odgovorima. 
BB mene zanima koliko košta u suncu pa kad ćeš imati vremena pliz iskopaj.

----------


## matahari

Mi smo danas 25+2, imamo veliku bušu i vrlo bolna leđa kao dokaz, pa sam ja još uvijek  :Unsure: .

Što se Vg tiče, ako krv donesete u jutro, nalaz je gotov isti dan. 
Ja sam ga donijela u popodnevnim satima, pa sam ga dobila sutradan, tj. poslali su ga dr. R, on me zvao!
Cijena je 317,00 kn.

Pitanje za bivše/sadašnje trudnice-kako bole ligamenti maternice koja se rasteže?




> Frka sve se nešto sramezljivo javljam jer iako će nam sutra biti 11 tjedana ja jos ne vjerujem. 
> Hvala cure na odgovorima. 
> BB mene zanima koliko košta u suncu pa kad ćeš imati vremena pliz iskopaj.

----------


## amyx

I meni je R rekao kako baš ne bi da idem u Breyer, nego u Vg...

----------


## J&D

Cure jel neku boli ili su bolile prepone ja ne mogu dici nogu sama moram si rukama pomoci... Grozno!!!

----------


## plavo oko

evo, konačno se dočepala kompa...... svima hvala,od srca na podršci,na lijepim riječima,što ste sa mnom živjele moju bol, davale mi snagu..... u mom srcu će uvijek bit uklesano jedno ime, možda će bol oslabjeti, al nikad neće nestati, najgori dio moga života je iza mene, polako ću pokupit komatiće i nastaviti dalje, pakao koji sam prošla ne želim nikome...... Gabićino tijelo je predano na patologiju, gdje će utvrdit "razlog" zbog ćeg se sve ovo izdogađalo, rezultati će bit kroz 3tj.,na žalost, neću moć dobit njeno tijelo da je sahranim, da imam mjesto da joj svijeću palim,njeno srce je kucalo do zadnjeg, nije se htjelo predati, uglavnom nakon poroda su mi rekli da je posteljica već bila potpuno raspadnuta, i da nemaju pojma kaj je držalo to srce da kuca, i na kraju da je bila teška 470dkg, duga 28 cm, i da nam je falilo jako malo, da je bila velika za svoju dob....... šta da na kraju kažem, na kraju svega, mogu samo da plaćem, a ni to ne mogu, dala sam obećanje svojoj Gabi,iako mi se duša i srce hoće rasipat, da ću bit jaka, da neću plakat za njom, da ću je uvijek nositi u srcu, u duši

----------


## pipi73

Ja samo mogu da te zagrlim...i placem...a Bog je velik....cuvaj se molim te....

----------


## kitty

plavo oko  :Love:

----------


## amyx

Joj draga , drži se  :Sad:

----------


## lasta

draga  :Love:

----------


## lovekd

Plavo oko  :Love:  samo hrabro... drži se .... sada imaš posebnog anđela koji će te zauvijek čuvati ... a ti ćeš ga zauvijek nositi u  :Heart:

----------


## mostarka86

Plavo oko...
Draga naša, čuvajte se, mislite na sebe, vrijeme mora malo zacijeliti rane. kao što kažeš, nikada do kraja i trajno, ali će neke nove, lijepe stvari i dešavanja da vam olakšaju ovu bol...
U mislima je našim i molitvama...
 :Saint:

----------


## J&D

Plavo oko drzi se.... Bol je neopisiva...ali nek vam da snage za dalje

----------


## Sandra1971

Plavo oko  :Love: 
Čuvaj se i odmaraj...

----------


## strategija

Plavo oko vidim da imaš planove za dalje pa neka mali anđeo na nebu dobije bracu ili seku da vrati roditeljima  osmjeh na lice i neka ga čuva sa onoga svijeta!

----------


## plavo oko

ja, još jednom moram reč hvala, svima, kaj ste uz mene, na vašim toplim riječima, život ide dalje, prebrodit ćemo, a uz vas nisam sama, iako preko moba ne mogu pisat, pratim svaku od vas redovito, plačem,radujem se sa vama, grlim, ljubim vas sve

----------


## mari mar

Plavo oko   :Love:

----------


## 123beba

plavo oko, sve je već rečeno... :Love:  želim vam novu nadu i puno snage za dalje, a vjerujem da je Gabi sada na nekom krasnom mjestu sa kojeg vas čuva!

----------


## venddy

plavo oko :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

plavo oko uz tebe smo :Love:

----------


## medeni

Plavo oko, neizmjerno mi je žao.Divim ti se s koliko snage i razuma pristupaš svemu.Hrabro naprijed kao i do sada, mora biti nagrađena tolika borba. :Love:

----------


## Moe

Mene je Sveti Nikola iznenadio kod ginekologa jutros  :Smile: 
paketić za sreću

----------


## Brunaa

> Mene je Sveti Nikola iznenadio kod ginekologa jutros 
> paketić za sreću


Draga Moe divno!

----------


## Moe

Kako teku dani jedne MPO trudnice...

Konačno smo savladali prvo tromjesečje  :Smile:  Mučnine su kao netragom nestale (ne vratile se više!). Povraćanja nema posljednjih 2 tjedna. I nekako si mislim da je ovo "najblaženiji" dio trudnoće - upravo narednih 3 mjeseca...

Da mi ne bi bilo dosadno... nakon redovitog pregleda i kombiniranog probira (koji je hvala Bogu u najboljem redu), doktor me poslao na kontrolu urina i krvne slike, kao i TSH. Moj primarni ginekolog je malo negodovao jer smo krvnu sliku i urin radili prije mjesec i pol, ali je ipak na kraju izdao uputnice. No da ne bi bilo jednostavno - TSH moram ići vaditi u bolnicu, ne može se u domu zdravlja. Tako da sam danas 2 puta vadila krv (iz iste ruke, jer samo na njoj laborantice uspijevaju napiknuti venu)... Trebalo se po prometnom kolapsu probiti do drugog dijela grada u laboratorije... Na Vuk Vrhovcu (gdje sam išla vaditi krv za TSH) je sestra na prijemu malko dramila jer se nisam naručila, ali uz moj čaroban trudnički osmijeh  :Grin:  i tu prepreku smo uspješno savladali. Samo da ne moram dolaziti još jednom (nije mi baš usput).
Sad čekamo nalaze do srijede, no vjerujem da će biti u savršenom redu.

Gore - na Vuk Vrhovcu - sam škicnula onu polovinu drugog kata gdje je sjedila nekolicina parova čekajući valjda punkcije, transfere, folikulometrije, i prepoznala sam se u svakom od njih. Neki su sa zabrinutim licima, neki u "strahu". Neki potpuno opušteni razgovaraju sa susjedima na stolicama preko puta. Vrijedne sestre užurbano obavljaju svoje zadatke. I više od svega svim tim parovima želim blaženo stanje do kraja ove godine! Ma svima koji su u MPO-u.

S velikim poštovanjem sam pročitala sve o hrabrim parovima s teme azoo statistika, i iskreno silno mi je žao radi svih tih neuspjeha. Nadam se da nećete izgubiti nadu i volju i da postoji neki način da i vas grle male dječje ručice. 

Obzirom na dileme oko toga tko od 1.12. vodi trudničko bolovanje - kontaktirala sam svoju liječnicu opće prakse koja je rekla da je to (kako su cure ovdje na forumu i pisale) primarni ginekolog. Rekla je da se obratim direktno njemu, sve do porodiljnog, kada se opet vraćam njoj. Znači i taj misterij je razriješen.

Sljedećih 2 tjedna se planiram malo više družiti sa ekipom koju nisam vidjela duže vremena (ako mi snijeg to dozvoli), posjetiti frizera  :Smile: , odlučiti koje delicije ćemo spremati za blagdane, malo (ali samo malo..) se baviti kućnim poslovima. I prije svega puno odmarati i uživati u trudnoći.
Novi pregled imamo zakazano prvog radnog dana u Novoj godini. Možda tada saznamo i spol  :Smile: 

Drage trudnice, kako vi provodite dane? Kuda lutaju vaše misli? Kada ste kupovale opremu za bebe? Odabrali imena? Jel vas bolje polovice paze i maze?

----------


## matahari

Hajde da se i ja oglasim ovdje, 26+2, možda je vrijeme...
Moe, imamo gotovo identične planove za slijedeća dva tjedna-frizer, spremanje, kolači...
Mi smo, hB, dobro, pa tako i pregled imamo tek iza Tri kralja. Curka lijepo napreduje, ja zatvorena, plodne vode dovoljno, protoci u redu. Meni je to malo dug period za čekati, ali me curka svakodnevno lupka, pa sam mirnija. 
Baš sam neki dan rekla da preko dana izigrava suptilnu groficu, a navečer bacačicu kladiva. 
Što se imena tiče, mislim da smo se odlučili. Ja sam imala samo jedan prijedlog, za razliku od muža koji je napravio popis (koji planiram uokviriti!!!). Nismo se uspjeli naći, pa smo kako moj muž kaže: "Konsenzusom izabrali njegov prijedlog". 
Stvari za bebu još nismo počeli kupovati. Dala sam si rok da ću čekati božićna sniženja (i dočekala). Muž je već dva tjedna na službenom putu i molio me da čekam njega, da idemo zajedno. Nije neki od šopinga, više ga brine moje hedonističko peglanje kartice...
Uživam u ovim danima-čitam, odmaram, isprobavam nove recepte, ispijam kave, sređujem foto albume, dala sam si truda za božićne poklone... Radim sve ono što, nažalost, uz posao ne stignem ili nemam volje!

----------


## tikica_69

Mi danas ušle u 35. tjedan, u plusu smo 9kg a svi se čude gdje su te kile jel ni dupeta ni trbuha  :Laughing: 
U idući ponedjeljak idemo na kontrolicu sa ctg-om i uzv-om.
Osjećamo se super, jako uživamo u trudnoći bez obzira na žgaravice, pi-pi svakih pola sata, bolne prepone i cijelonoćno gniježđenje da pronađemo donekle udoban položaj za ćorku  :Grin: 
Mazimo se preko kožice, divan je osjećaj imati to malo biće u sebi i komunicirati preko dodira i nevjerojatna je ta ljubav koju možeš osjećati prema tom biću koje još ni ne poznaš  :Zaljubljen: 
I zato želim svim svojim suborkama da nikad ne odustanu jer sve se za ovo isplati, ali baš sve a svima onima koje čekaju skoro upoznavanje kao i ja, lagan i brz porod.
Volim vas sve  :Heart:

----------


## MalaMa

joj cure, kako lijepe priče. sva sam se raznježila  :Zaljubljen:  . bravo za vas i za bebice. tako mi je drago da uživate u trudnoćama.

mi smo danas 14+5. na zadnjem uzv smo dobili 3d slikice i tek sam sad pomalo svijesna da je to to. sve je u najboljem redu i mašemo rukicama i nogama. napokon sam se opustila nakon prva tri "krizna" mjeseca. slikice stalno gledam i mazim bušicu i sve ne vjerujem da je to malo biće dio mene  :Heart:  . trbuh se jedva nazire, a još uvijek sam kilu u - u odnosu prije trudnoće (sredile me mučnine i povraćanje).
sve puno ljubimo bubić u bušici i ja  :Kiss:

----------


## maca papucarica

Bas ste me raznjezile  :Zaljubljen: 
Blazeno stanje u blazeno predbozicno vrijeme, ima li bolje kombinacije!?!
 :Kiss:  svim trudnicama i onima koje ce to uskoro postati

----------


## 1977

Mi smo danas 34+5, dečko ima preko 3.150, zakazan carski na Božić  :Wink: ) 
Trbuh ogroman, dobila 15 kila, počela rukama nositi trbuh, spremila kofer s izdajalicom i šlafrukom.....strah

----------


## Moe

Sad sam se sjetila kako mi je bilo simpatično gledati to malo stvorenje na UZV-u. Kad "dopluta" nogama do stijenke maternice, onda se refleksno "odbaci", kao na trampolinu.
A kad je dr. uključio zvuk... pa smo čuli to malo srce kako lupeta, 160 otkucaja u minuti! Mislim da nema ljepšeg osjećaja na svijetu. Bar dok ne rodim  :Smile: 
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Snekica

:Zaljubljen:  Kako je ovo predivno čitati!

----------


## Inesz

super je ovo čitati....
 :Smile: 
mene baš lijepo podsjeti na trudnoću i sva se raznježim odmah...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ evo cure tone vibri

----------


## Inesz

1977
dugo te nije bilo ....  :Smile: 

drago mi je da je sve u redu i neka porod sretno prođe~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ježić

> super je ovo čitati....
> 
> mene baš lijepo podsjeti na trudnoću i sva se raznježim odmah...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ evo cure tone vibri


Potpisujem sve do zadnjeg slova
Sretno cure~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sejla

Mi ćemo sutra krenuti na trudnički tečaj, pa me to baš veseli  :Very Happy:  
Inače mi vrijeme baš nevjerovatno brzo prolazi....odmaram, čitam, prošetam vani, raduckam sitno po stanu, mazim se i pričam sa svojom curkom kad se probudi i počne meškoljit  :Zaljubljen: (a to je hB dosta često, hehe). Polako i kupnja božičnih poklončeka  :Smile: 

1977 i tikice, vi ste nam blizu najljepšeg susreta, neka sve bude lagano i školski  :Kiss: 

drage moje, svima puno  :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

zna li tko šta nam je sa tlukaci?

----------


## pipi73

Cure...veliki pozz svima....

Mene ovih dana muci nesto... ja u cetvrtak punim punih 12 nedelja...
Mucnine me polako napustaju ...bilo je bas tesko ali prolazi...svaki dan mi se javlja zelja da jedem nesto sto do prije nedelju je bilo grozno i pomisliti...Krvna slika,secer su mi odlicni..mokraca onako ali kad pomislim koliko sam malo cega a posebno tecnosti unosila u sebe nije lose...

Ono sto mi cudno jeste da ja osjecam bebine pokrete...ali zar nije malo rano...Prvu bebu sam osjetila bila je dobro prosla 20 nedelja...i to jedva...Kasnije ,kako je rasla osjecala sam je sve jace da bi se poslije 28 nedelje pretvorila u pravog nemirka :Zaljubljen:  Ovo mi je zaista rano ali sam sigurna da ne umisljam...svaki dan bar 1-2 X.Jutros me je udarac i probudio..onako iza pubicne kosti...i bas lupka..
Imam i zatezanje materice ako malo duze hodam...ali to mogu da razumjem..
Veliki pozz svima i divne nam trudnoce zelim...

----------


## Moe

Danas sam se družila s jednom dragom forumašicom  :Smile:  Predvečer me dragi vodi na večeru, a onda u kazalište. 
Sutra kontrola kod zubarke, druženje s mamom dviju blizanki od godinu i pol... pa navečer kuhano vino (ovaaaaj čaaaaj!) u božićnom ambijentu centra grada.
Mislim da i beba uživa  :Smile: 
La vita è bella  :Sing:

----------


## mishica_zg

hej drage moje, evo i moje prvo tromjesječje lagano ide kraju....još par dana i to je to  :Smile: 
al zeza nas šećer i danas imamo pikanje za guk profil....krvi po svuda samo ne u onoj glupoj epruveti, al ajde....i to će proči  :Smile: 
ja ne vjerujem da ću biti te sreće da me ostave doma preko praznika i da ne moram stalno po bolnicama, al i vidjet ćemo  :Smile:

----------


## matahari

Dalo bi se organizirati i neko predbožićno, forumsko ispijanje "čaja"?!
Ako ima zainteresiranih...




> Danas sam se družila s jednom dragom forumašicom  Predvečer me dragi vodi na večeru, a onda u kazalište. 
> Sutra kontrola kod zubarke, druženje s mamom dviju blizanki od godinu i pol... pa navečer kuhano vino (ovaaaaj čaaaaj!) u božićnom ambijentu centra grada.
> Mislim da i beba uživa 
> La vita è bella

----------


## kitty

evo i mene, malo sam rjeđe na forumu ovih dana...
mi smo danas 30+2, huh, vrijeme baš leti. malac lupa sve jače, ali nekako je više večernje-noćni tip, po danu je uglavnom dosta suptilan  :Grin: . polako smo počeli nabavljati stvari za bebana, joj što je to sve slatko  :Smile: .
šećer je pod odličnom kontrolom uz dijabetičku dijetu, jedino što uopće ne dobivam na kilaži, i dalje sam na nuli. ali dok je mališa dobro, uopće se ne bunim  :Wink: . kontrola je sljedeći tjedan.

mishekica_zg, nadam se da će profil biti dobar i da ćeš uspjeti šećer regulirati dijetom. meni za sad ide i više nego dobro.
matahari, ja nisam iz Zg, ali ako se dogovori kakvo druženje mogla bih navratiti, nisam jako daleko  :Smile: .
Moe, samo ti uživaj, meni polako postaje teško duko biti na nogama, boli kičma i tako to. ali ne dam se.
tikica_69, ti si nam još malo pa u terminu, sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
1977 i tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši susret!
 :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## matahari

kitty, čekati ćemo da se još netko javi, pa po potrebi otvoriti temu da ne zachatavamo ovdje!

----------


## Inesz

> Mi smo danas 34+5, dečko ima preko 3.150, zakazan carski na Božić ) 
> Trbuh ogroman, dobila 15 kila, počela rukama nositi trbuh, spremila kofer s izdajalicom i šlafrukom.....strah


1977
zašto tako rano sa 36+5?

----------


## Mojca

Amje... sva sam cmolj na ove vaše divne postove. Da, divan je osjećaj nositi to malo biće u sebi... svim curama želim da to što prije osjete... 

Tikice, još malo!  :Very Happy:  
 :Heart:

----------


## 1977

> 1977
> zašto tako rano sa 36+5?


Nisam se počela otvarati ali dečko je stalno veći po mjerama za 3 tjedna pa se profa boji da će puknuti vodenjak ionako....rita se kao vanzemaljac tako da jedva dišem, kako se pikam heparinom cijelo vrijeme zakazali smo termin tako da zbog krvarenja mogu stati 2 dana prije tempirano. I mene je malo strah prije Nove jer je termin 17.01. ali kaže da neće morati u inkubator...nisam pametna a ne bi htjela da pukne vodenjak i da me operira pod heparinom s druge strane..

----------


## Mojca

1977, ne bih htjela bit pametnija od profe, ali veličina bebe nije razlog za tako rani CR, drugo, to je tek procijenjena veličina, ne stvarna... meni je dva dana prije poroda (CR) beba bila procijenjena na 3900, a rodila se s 4630 u 41+0. Bila sam na andolu cijelu trudnoću, tek zadnjih par tjedana na heparinu (da sa ne ulazim u razloge). 
Mene su isto htjeli rezati u 38+0, pa na indukciju u 39+koji dan... sve sam odbila i našla rodilište (van HR) gdje nisu pravili probleme i rodila sam nakon što je pukao vodenjak, dakle, nakon što je beba rekla "spremna sam". 

Osim, ako nemaš nekih drugih razloga.. nisam pratila tvoju trudnoću, pa ne znam.

----------


## Inesz

*1977*,
Mojca ti je napisala, a i ti sama znaš, uzv procjenjuje težinu bebe... te se procjene jako često razlikuju od stvarnosti... evo, npr. meni je na pregledu u rađaoni beba procjenjena na 3600 g, a rodio se sa 3200 g... uz nije savršen, niti jedan dr koji mjeri bebine mjere nije savršen, metodologija kojom računalo u ultrazvuku računa nije savršena, jako često uz kaže jedno, a beba drgugo...

ja bih na tvom mjestu potražila drugo mišljenje, jer 25.12. si tek 36+5, ne bih išla tada na carski samo radi heparina i procjene težine bebe. to je zbilja rano, jedino ako postoje neki  dodatni, vrlo ozbiljni  razlozi za carski sa 36+5.
ja bih potražila drugo i treće mišljenje...

sretno~~~~~~~

----------


## 123beba

> Dalo bi se organizirati i neko predbožićno, forumsko ispijanje "čaja"?!
> Ako ima zainteresiranih...


Ja sam za...  :Smile:  Samo javite kad i gdje!

Inače, mi smo tek na početku i nekako jedva čekam idući uzv da čujem novosti o svojoj bebici... Dogovorila sam uzv 21.12. i nadam se da će sve biti super! Nadam se da neće biti prerano (11+2) za uzv, no nisam u Zg za blagdane pa je dr rekla neka joj dođem taj petak (prvi plan je bio da mi napravi uzv na badnjak)... 
Inače, jedva čekam da i ja osjetim bebicu... Ovako me nekad i nekad uhvati neki strah jel sve ok...

----------


## kitty

123beba, poznat mi je taj strah. ja sam svaki put bila u panici već tjedan dana prije uzv jer sam se bojala što ako... na uzv sa 16 tt (tad još nisam počela osjećati bebana) mi je sestra išla mjeriti tlak prije pregleda a ja bila u tolikom šoku da mi je RR bio 140/90  :Shock: . a poslije pregleda je bio normalno 120/70. ali sam svejedno sljedećih cca 3 tjedna morala raditi dnevnik tlaka  :Yes: .

----------


## strategija

Cure jel ima koja problema sa pulsom? Meni je tlak niži do normalan a zadnjih par dana osjetim da mi odjednom počne pojačano titrati kod vrata. Mjerim puls i bude oko 100.

----------


## matahari

Ja uvijek imam visoke otkucaje srca. Uglavnom su od 90-119, tako da ti ja nisam mjerodavna. Konzultirala se s par doktora i to je jednostavno tako.
Inače sam niskotlakaš!




> Cure jel ima koja problema sa pulsom? Meni je tlak niži do normalan a zadnjih par dana osjetim da mi odjednom počne pojačano titrati kod vrata. Mjerim puls i bude oko 100.

----------


## mare41

sad ste nasle dogovara druzenje kad ja moram mirovat, al samo dajte-uletit cu i ja za koji tjedan s pozivima na tzv čaj :Smile:

----------


## matahari

Mare, postoji razlika između "mirovanja" i "strogog mirovanja". Ako si na "mirovanju" onda si u igri za "čaj".
Ja ću dobiti opomenu za off...




> sad ste nasle dogovara druzenje kad ja moram mirovat, al samo dajte-uletit cu i ja za koji tjedan s pozivima na tzv čaj

----------


## mare41

rekose strogo..
ko se usudi opomenut trudnice za off :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

samo ti miruj, bit će još kavica :Smile:

----------


## amyx

Ja ne moram mirovat ali dosta mirujem prisilno jer više skoro da nemrem ni hodat :Grin:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*1977*, ja sam piknula zadnji heparin u 22,00 sata. Drugi dan u 11,55 sam imala CR. Bila sam trudna 42+5.

----------


## Mojca

Mia Lilly, mogu pitati koje rodilište?

----------


## mare41

ja bi pitala 1977 u koje ce rodiliste? draga 1977, cini mi se ko da si jucer javila betu, a porod je pred vratima, sretno!

----------


## 1977

> ja bi pitala 1977 u koje ce rodiliste? draga 1977, cini mi se ko da si jucer javila betu, a porod je pred vratima, sretno!


Isto gdje sam radila MPO 3 puta i gdje vodim trudnoću, prof.Pod.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Naravno da možeš. Petrova.

----------


## 123beba

cure, nisam sigurna da je ovo prava tema za ovo pitanje no pretpostavljam da znate... Moj tata je dijabetičar pa je gin rekla da će mi dati uputnicu za konrolu šećera i da je najbolje da odem na Vuk Vrhovac na tu kontrolu... Trebam li se gore za to naručiti i imate li kakav kontakt? Znam da se to radi isto na 2. katu di mi je i dr. A. no ne znam koja je procedura... pa ako je netko radio gore, može ukratko savjeti što i kako... hvala!

----------


## Inesz

123beba,
naručuje se za OGTT. nemam na zalost broj, ali nazovi VV i sve ćeš doznati.

----------


## 123beba

Inesz, hvala ti! Jel može samo jos ukratko kako izgleda ta kontrola?

----------


## 1977

3 puta u 3 sata ti vade krv iz vene, ako ti nije žao 150 kuna i mrziš igle u veni odeš u Breyer laboratorij kod Ilice bez da se naručiš (natašte) i iz 3 prsta ti vade svakih sat vremena krv i totalno je opušteno.Uzmu ti u cijeni i urin i testiraju na bakterije, površno ne kao urinokultura naravno... Nalaz isti dan na mail. Samo nemoj večer prije pojesti vreću gumenih bombona kao neki :Wink: )

----------


## strategija

Samo bi još nadodala na 1977 da nakon prvog vađenja krvi ti daju da popiješ neku turbo slatku tekućinu.

----------


## Inesz

...toliko slatku tekućini, da mi je bilo zlo do nje...  :Sad:  ali neke cure kažu da im je to bilo ok, da ima nije pilo preslatko...
dobra je stvar OGTT-a kod mene bila da su mi se dugo nakon pretrage slatkiši naprosto gadili...

----------


## lasta

Meni je bilo slabo kada su mi vadili krv,pa sam se preporodila kada sam popila taj slatkiš...ma smo se bili smijali u labu....e baš su to jako lijepe uspomene...mmmm

----------


## sejla

Evo me curke s pregleda, pa da pohvalim svoju curku  :Smile:  Danas smo 28+4, narasla je na 35cm i 1300g  :Zaljubljen:  Presjatko smo zijevali (nije ni čudo što joj se spavalo kad po noći tulumari  :lool: ). Baš je i dr prokomentirala, ja krhka ženica a djetešce super (tatica već preuzeo zasluge  :lool: ). Zatvorena sam i sve je kako treba, ma presretna!!!
Jučer i prekjučer smo bili i na trudničkom tečaju, bilo je zanimljivo i korisno!

ljubim vas sve  :Love:

----------


## Inesz

bravo za sejlu i seljicu malu! ~~~~~

----------


## J&D

Ma bravo vas dvije curke

----------


## Sonja29

sejla :Zaljubljen:

----------


## pipi73

Ma ljubim je tako dobru...uzivaj draga

----------


## 123beba

Sejla, prekrasno!!! Uživajte obje!  :Smile: 

Ja sam prije par godina išla na taj test kada pijes zasićenu otopinu, no nisam znala da se to tako zove... Iako tad su mi izvadili krv prije nego sam to popila i onda nakon 2 sata s tim da sam dobila zabranu išta raditi ta 2 sata pa čak nisam smjela niti učiti... I to je bilo pola litre te otopine za popiti... Uh...

----------


## tikica_69

Meni to uopće nije bio problem popiti, mogla sam još toliko  :Grin:

----------


## kitty

sejla  :Klap: 
123beba ne brini, nije ta tekućina tako strašna...

----------


## mostarka86

sejla  :Heart:  :Klap:

----------


## J&D

Curke jel neka bila na mjerenju nuhalnog nabora, ako mi mozete reci jelse on mjeri vaginalno ili preko trbuha

----------


## sejla

J&D, meni mjeren preko trbuha

----------


## Moe

> Curke jel neka bila na mjerenju nuhalnog nabora, ako mi mozete reci jelse on mjeri vaginalno ili preko trbuha


Meni vaginalno.

----------


## J&D

Znaci mogu se svemu nadati, hvala curke!!!

----------


## kitty

meni isto vaginalno.

----------


## Sonja29

isto vaginalno.

----------


## J&D

A vjerovatno onda ni meni ne gine nista drugo nego vaginalno!

----------


## Mia Lilly

Meni preko trbuha.

----------


## tikica78

samo da vas sve zagrlim.. i pošaljem vam puno  :Kiss: 
nisam dugo bila na forumu nekako mi vrijeme leti.. mi smo u 32 tjednu i veliki smo već , mamina pupa je teška jako ali ne damo se..
ja sam pripremala sve za bebe i sad kad je sve spremno sobica složena , robica u ormarima.. kolica.. pa čak i torba za bolnicu do zadnjeg detalja 
samo uživam u mojim malim skakutalima u pupi

čekamo da prijeđemo u Novu godinu u onda nam je sve lakše već..

----------


## J&D

> samo da vas sve zagrlim.. i pošaljem vam puno 
> nisam dugo bila na forumu nekako mi vrijeme leti.. mi smo u 32 tjednu i veliki smo već , mamina pupa je teška jako ali ne damo se..
> ja sam pripremala sve za bebe i sad kad je sve spremno sobica složena , robica u ormarima.. kolica.. pa čak i torba za bolnicu do zadnjeg detalja 
> samo uživam u mojim malim skakutalima u pupi
> 
> čekamo da prijeđemo u Novu godinu u onda nam je sve lakše već..


Jao ovo je tako prekrasno cuti... Cestitam vam od srca.... Puno srece mami hrabrici... I da se dobro zabavite za novu godinu u ovom obliku jer jos malo pa cete se druziti i dragati  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

bravo tikice za tebe i tvoju dječicu, ma predivno  :Zaljubljen:   :Klap:

----------


## Moe

> samo uživam u mojim malim skakutalima u pupi


 :Zaljubljen: 
wish u luck!

----------


## tikica78

hvala vam cure.. stvarno je divan osjećaj biti ovako blažen nakon svega.. kaži mi da se blizanci rađaju ranije tako da moguće da ću moje male žapce zagrliti već za koji tjedan .. 
kako ste mi vi? 

tikica69 kad je tvoj termin?

----------


## anabanana

Tikica, bravo. veselim se s tobom, za brz i bezbolan porod !!

----------


## tikica_69

> hvala vam cure.. stvarno je divan osjećaj biti ovako blažen nakon svega.. kaži mi da se blizanci rađaju ranije tako da moguće da ću moje male žapce zagrliti već za koji tjedan .. 
> kako ste mi vi? 
> 
> tikica69 kad je tvoj termin?


A baš sam se pitala gdje si i kako si  :Yes: 
Evo, dogovorili smo porod između 07. - 14.01. uz prokidanje vodenjaka i epiduralnu... idem 03.01. na zadnju kontrolu pa ću vjerojatno znati točno  :Grin:

----------


## J&D

Cestitam od srca... Zar se porod moze dogovoriti??

----------


## Gabi25

Obje tikice sretno!!!! :Smile: 

A mi smo danas punih 13tt, ne mogu vjerovati, vrijeme stvarno leti!
Prošli tjedan obavili kombinirani, sve je super, na uzv-u bebuska bila tako zivahna da ju je doktor jedva poslikao :Smile: 
I jos ne vjerujem da ja pišem na ovoj temi :Smile:

----------


## mare41

ja bi ovdje pisala od plusa, al svi sute do 12 t pa sutim i ja, jedva cekam da moje terminusice pocnu ovdje pisati
gabi25, divno!
cure, ko je prvi sad? sve bebe cekaju 2013?

----------


## linalena

trudnice naše drage, veelikaaaa pusa i puno puno zagrljaja i dajte se pliz malo pogladite po trbuščićama

 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mury

He,he,evo i mene.Danas 9+4,bili na uzv,bebe ok,velike 3,1 i 3,3cm.Hematom jos curka,ali valjda nece dugo.

Gabi25,mare,tiki,linalena,tikica69,i ostale trbusaste i one koje ce uskoro biti [linalena] saljem vam valiki kiss.

----------


## Inesz

bravo za mury i njenu slatku ekipicu!
 :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> He,he,evo i mene.Danas 9+4,bili na uzv,bebe ok,velike 3,1 i 3,3cm.Hematom jos curka,ali valjda nece dugo.


mi jučer 9+4: 3,01 i 3,08
milasova, čekamo teeeeee! 3m terminuše :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Gabi25, mare41, Mury.... snažna su to dječica, sretno i dalje  :Heart:   :Klap:

----------


## Inesz

cure drage.... puno sreće i da sve bude ok ~~~

----------


## milasova8

Evo drage moje i mene :Smile:  napokon na ovoj temu pisem o svojoj trudnoci!!!

Danas 9+5 bubica nasa je velika 3,14 cm :Smile: 

Presretni smo i sutra idem napokon doma!! Jupiiii

3M :Heart:

----------


## amyx

> cure, ko je prvi sad? sve bebe cekaju 2013?


Ko je prvi za kaj ? Rodit ? 
Tikica69 i ja... ali mi čekamo da prođu blagdani pa da na miru odemo u bolnicu :Razz:

----------


## MalaMa

milasova bravo za povratak kući!

----------


## 123beba

Sve neke lijepe vijesti...  :Smile:  
Milasova baš mi je drago da možeš konačno kući!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> sve neke lijepe vijesti...  
> milasova baš mi je drago da možeš konačno kući!!!!


xxxxx~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

tikica,amyx sretno i da porod prodje onak kako želite!
milasova drago mi je što ideš doma, sretno!

kopiram post na zamolbu od plavo oko 
evo,danas podigla nalaz patologa,i djete i posteljica sve u redu,nalaz na bakterije i viruse nisu radili..i sad pitam dr zadru zakaj je do tog došlo,a odg je bio vjerojatno zbog hematoma,na tom mjestu se posteljica stanjila,i kad je hem iscurio da je bilo dovoljno da se krivo okrenem,sjednem,kihnem,il zakašljem da vodenjak pukne,al i samo krvarenje,tj krv je podložna bakterijama,pa je došla neka bakterija,da poslje menge obavezno napravim briseve,papu,da on nemre sad reči uzrok

----------


## sejla

tikice i amyx, sretno do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
milasova (super za povratak kući) i sanda, lijepo je vidjet da ste nam se pridružile, sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
plavo oko, veliki zagrljaj šaljem  :Love: 

Meni danas počeo kolostrum teći....masirat ću se par puta dnevno da izađe to što treba izać, da mi se nebi kanalići zaštopali....bit će nešto od mene i moje proizvodnje (a ja sumljala  :lool: )  :Smile: 

svima  :Love:

----------


## 123beba

Plavo oko  :Love: 

Ja za sutra imam dogovoren uzv (11+2) i nekako me hvata nekakva panika...U biti jedva čekam da dođem u fazu kada osjetim bebicu pa da budem malo smirenija... Inače, odlučila sam ne raditi kombinirani probir, posebice ako na uzv sve bude ok... vidim da su tu svi skoro radili taj test, no odlučila sam jednostavno ne razmišljati o tome da nešto neće biti ok. Držite mi fige da i dr. sutra to potvrdi...

----------


## Ginger

*plavo oko*  :Love:  al nije mi jasno zašto nisu radili sve analize


*sejla*, a zašto ćeš masirati da izađe? mislim da nema potrebe
meni je u obje trudnoće jako rano krenuo kolostrum, al nikad nisam masirala, niti sam imala problema sa zaštopanim kanalićima
ono što treba izaći, samo izađe, mislim da nemaš brige oko toga
to je moje iskustvo...


*amyx, tikica i tikica*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši susret 


*3M*  :Heart:

----------


## sejla

hvala Ginger na savjetu  :Smile:  ma nekako sam mislila da je svakako dobro da to što se stvori treba izaći van umjesto da se zadržava, naravno nema toga sada puno nego tek toliko, po 5-6 kapi.

123beba, ma bit će sve ok sutra i vidjet ćeš svoju živahnu mrvicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## La-tica

Pozdrav svima, evo ja i nisam tako aktivna na forumu, ali htjela sam se javiti da sam danas 10+6tt i sve lijepo teče,
 na dva uzv beba uredne veličine, čekam kombinirani probir...Zahvalna sam dragom Bogu što je sve prošlo u najboljem redu i što sam sad ponosna trudnica...

LP svima

----------


## J&D

Curke... Sutra sam na kombiniranom, jel netko zna, s znam da zna  :Smile:  jer ste mi vec pisale o tome, jel moram za vadenje krvi na kombiniranom probiru biti nataste?

----------


## sejla

J&D, za vađenje krvi za kombinirani ne treba biti na tašte.

La-tice, sretno i dalje  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Hvala draga

----------


## sanda1977

sada mogu i ja na ovu temu ili moram čekati srčeko?! :Heart:

----------


## J&D

Dobrodosla sanda

----------


## La-tica

hvala sejla....  :Smile:

----------


## 1977

Bio UZV danas na 36+1, počela se mutiti plodna voda, dobila inekcije dexametasona 12, spasmexa i apaurina 10. Pluća razvijena 96%.
Ima netko iskustva? Prekosutra ujutro moram opet na pregled...nagovjestili da bi mogla i ostati taj dan na CR....beba 3.500 gr, moguče odstupanje max. 100 gr navodno statistički.

----------


## J&D

> Bio UZV danas na 36+1, počela se mutiti plodna voda, dobila inekcije dexametasona 12, spasmexa i apaurina 10. Pluća razvijena 96%.
> Ima netko iskustva? Prekosutra ujutro moram opet na pregled...nagovjestili da bi mogla i ostati taj dan na CR....beba 3.500 gr, moguče odstupanje max. 100 gr navodno statistički.


Meni zvuci ok... Doduse ja jos nisam rodila, ali je jako puno beba u obitelji, mislim da se ne moras brinuti, znam da je to glupo receno zbog toga jer se mi uvijek brinemo, ali beba ima ljepu tezinu mislim da nebi trebalo biti problema oko toga, a samim time sto su te pustili doma je znak da nije alarmantna situacija! Drzim fige da sve bude super!!!

----------


## 1977

dvjema frendicama su išli na inducirani odmah čim su vidjeli da je zamučena jer navodno nije dobro da beba takvu guta...neki pišu na netu da je to samo sloj koji se spire bjelkasti s bebe jer je kao beba spremna za izaći....ništa konkretno i sigurno ne piše, ako je zelena onda je jako loše jer su fekalije, ali pravilo je da vidim po postovima da svi nadrapaju za par dana od kada im to skuže_____

----------


## J&D

Pa uglavnom da mogla bi ili na stol ili u inducirani, ali smatram da se ne moras brinuti zasad za bebu, mojoj je sestri 7 dana bila zamucena voda i onda su inducirali porod!

----------


## venddy

plavo oko :Love: 

meni su ekspresno nakon drugog ogromnog izljeva hematoma prepisali Eritromicin 4x2 punih 10 dana. Znam da sam bila jako zabrinuta zbog tolike dnevne doze antibiotika na samom početku trudnoće ali mi je dr odmah naglasio postojanje velike opasnosti od nastanka infekcije uslijed krvarenja.
Hvala Bogu na predostrožnost mog liječnika.

----------


## venddy

1977 pretpostavljam da je najvažnije da te redovno prate, svaki ili svaki drugi dan, ali s obzirom na razvijenost same bebe možda i ne treba otezat i dugo čekat s porodom.
Sigurnosti radi.

----------


## frka

> Bio UZV danas na 36+1, počela se mutiti plodna voda, dobila inekcije dexametasona 12, spasmexa i apaurina 10. Pluća razvijena 96%.
> Ima netko iskustva? Prekosutra ujutro moram opet na pregled...nagovjestili da bi mogla i ostati taj dan na CR....beba 3.500 gr, moguče odstupanje max. 100 gr navodno statistički.


ne znam jesi li se krivo izrazila ili ja nešto krivo shvaćam, ali to da li je plodna voda mutna se NE vidi preko uzv-a - to se može vidjeti isključivo amnioskopijom. i zamućena plodna voda u 37. tt? hmmmm... i zašto pobogu dexametason u 37. tt??? bebina pluća su dovoljno razvijena da nema posljedica i nema šanse da bi bilo gdje drugdje dobila dex u tom tjednu. on se daje kad postoji prijetnja prijevremenog poroda i mislim da ga niti u jednoj bolnici ne možeš dobiti poslije 34 (a vjerovatno zapravo poslije 32) tt.

----------


## 123beba

1977, ja se baš ne kužim u to no, držim fige da sve bude super i tebi i bebi! Sretno!!!!!

----------


## Moe

Drage moje, je li neka od vas imala iskustva s povišenim CRPom u trudnoći? 
Zadnji brisevi i urinokultura su uredni, željezo na donjoj granici (što i nije tako neobično za mene, tako mi je cijeli život...)..

Hvala

----------


## patuljchica

> hvala Ginger na savjetu  ma nekako sam mislila da je svakako dobro da to što se stvori treba izaći van umjesto da se zadržava, naravno nema toga sada puno nego tek toliko, po 5-6 kapi.
> 
> 123beba, ma bit će sve ok sutra i vidjet ćeš svoju živahnu mrvicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*Sejla* nemoj masirati dojke! 
Naime, nakon poroda, kada beba krene dojiti javlja se refleks stezanja maternice. To je prirodan način "vraćanja svega na svoje mjesto". Tako, ako potičeš "rad" dojki prije poroda, mogao bi ti se javiti taj refleks - skupljanja maternice, tj. trudovi. 
Znam da po netu postoje teorije kako je masaža dobra, ali meni je dr. savjetovala da to ne radim, zbog gornjeg razloga. 
Nemoj se brinuti, doći će mlijeko nakon poroda, a kanalići će se raširiti...
Sada ti se nema u biti kaj zadržavati - to su ti stvarno kapljice.

Sretno svim trudnicama! Uživajte u blagdanima i gladite bušice! Naša miška će za koji dan godinu dana pa se ovih dana sa sjetom prisjećam prošlog Božića i zadnjih dana trudnoće, a prepunog srca ljubavi i sreće divim joj se koliko je narasla u ovih godinu dana i od male pikulice postala pravi mali čovjek koji tako lijepo komunicira sa mamom i tatom! :Heart:

----------


## anddu

Uh, evo napokon da se i ja oglasim na ovoj temi, na temi koju sam uvijek rado čitala i potajno se nadala kako ću i ja jednog dana tu pisati o svojim trudničkim danima. I ostvarila mi se želja nakon 8 postupaka. Ukratko, moj nizak AMH, teški oblik muške neplodnosti (teška oligoasthenoterato na granici s azoo), loši embriji nisu nam davale velike nade i šanse. Sa svakim neuspjehom bila sam bliža odluci da odustanem i dignem ruke od svega, ali me opet vukla silna želja da i mi postanemo roditeljima. Ovaj zadnji, bingo postupak trebao nam je biti ako ne zadnji, onda sigurno predzadnji, jer neuspjehe više nisam mogla psihički podnositi. Nisam više imala snage svaki put po nekoliko mjeseci skupljati s poda komadiće svog razasutog srca. I znam da me sve vi na ovom forumu jako dobro razumijete. 
I da ne duljim, dogodilo nam se naše male čudo! Danas smo 13+3, za sad je sve u redu i počeli smo se pomalo i opuštati, ali još uvijek s nevjericom gledam trbuščić kako raste, još uvijek s nevjericom gledam na monitor u ordinaciji i pitam se - je li istina da je ono moja beba! Valjda će mi do poroda sjesti! Dragim mojim suborkama hvala na svakom savjetu, toploj riječi... koje su mi davale svih ovih godina, a onima koje još nisu došle do cilja rekla bih samo da nada uvijek postoji i da od nje ne treba tako olako odustati!

----------


## sejla

draga patuljchice hvala na upozorenju, nisam znala! Sretan skorašnji rođendan maloj Mateici  :Heart: 

1977, držim fige da sve dobro prođe, a vjerujem da hoće jer je bebica lijepo velika i dovoljno je tjedana trudnoće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

anndu, dobro nam došla na temu i sretno do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## La-tica

Moe, zbog čega si vadila CRP?  On je upalni protein jetre inače. Koliki je?

----------


## leeloo77

> Drage moje, je li neka od vas imala iskustva s povišenim CRPom u trudnoći? 
> Zadnji brisevi i urinokultura su uredni, željezo na donjoj granici (što i nije tako neobično za mene, tako mi je cijeli život...)..


Draga Moe! Ne želim te isprepadati nego samo napisati svoje iskustvo. Naime meni su u 24 tj počeli trudovi i nakon primanja u bolnicu ustanovljen povišeni CRP. Stavljena sam na tokolizu i najjače antibiotike ali CRP je i dalje divljao. Rodila sam u 25 tj. zbog neke infekcije koju na kraju nikada nisu izolirali. CRP počeo padati tek nakon poroda. Briseve radila u 23 tj. i sve je bilo čisto ...tako da ti toplo preporučam da ne shvatiš to olako i vidiš sa svoim ginekologom što dalje.  Napominjem da je ovo što se meni desilo poprilično rijetko (tako bar kaže dr) ali se dešava. Kod tebe će sigurno sve proći u redu  :Love:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Drage moje, je li neka od vas imala iskustva s povišenim CRPom u trudnoći? 
> Zadnji brisevi i urinokultura su uredni, željezo na donjoj granici (što i nije tako neobično za mene, tako mi je cijeli život...)..
> 
> Hvala


Moe, koliki ti je CRP? Nesto povisen CRP je uobicajen u trudnoci, pa ako nije jako visok (mislim da se do 8 smatra nezabrinjavajucim) i ako je kks ok, vjerojatno nije nista.
Dobrodosla u klub trositelja nadomjesnog zeljeza, ja sam u njemu vec vise od mjesec dana :bljak:

*Anddu, La-tica, Sanda, 3M, Gabi25 i ostale hrabre trudnicice* dobrodosle konacno na najljepsu temu na pdf-u!
Mamama koje nestrpljivo iscekuju skorasnji susret zelim najljepsi susret sa njihovim srecicama!
Svim suborkama koje jos cekaju svoje pozitivne bete ~~~~~~~~ da cim prije i one dosele na ovu lijepu temicu!

----------


## Moe

CRP mi je 12,7 mg/L. (referento je do 5);
Doktor me poslao vaditi CRP uz redovitu krvnu pretragu (kks + glukoza). I odmah mi je rekao da je kod trudnica moguć blago povišeni CRP (mislim da je rekao do 20 da nije zabrinjavajuće), ali da ga je važno imati pod kontrolom... ako bi krenuo divljati da imamo "moju referentnu vrijednost" za usporedbu. Taj nalaz mi je od 10.12. Nisam se do jučer oko toga opterećivala... jer - sve je u granicama normale po doktorovim riječima - nismo se čuli ni vidjeli nakon nalaza. No jedna frendica mi je bacila "bubu u uho".
Sljedeći pregled mi je 2.1. pa bih svakako to s njim prokomentirala.
Ne znam ima li potrebe stvarati paniku... ili da i dalje opušteno i strpljivo čekam 2.1.  :Smile: 
Nekako imam osjećaj da je sve ok.

*leeloo77* žao mi je radi tvog gubitka  :Love:  
Hvala ti što si iskustvo podijelila sa mnom. Možeš li reći koliki je bio CRP? I jesi li ga radila i prije hospitalizacije?
Thnx.

----------


## leeloo77

Moe nisam ga vadila dok nisam završila u bolnici. Kod primitka je bio oko 30 (ne sjećam se točne cifre),pa je pod antibioticima u slijedećih 7 dana došao do 120. Oprosti na mome  možda malo dramatičnom postu (uvijek mi izjave ispadnu malo drugačije nego sam htjela) ali samo sam htjela napomenuti da to treba kontrolirati i da nije baš bezazleno. Glavno da tvoj doktor ima sve informacije .

----------


## Moe

> Dobrodosla u klub trositelja nadomjesnog zeljeza, ja sam u njemu vec vise od mjesec dana :bljak:


Trošiš nešto da nadomjestiš nedostatak željeza?




> *Anddu, La-tica, Sanda, 3M, Gabi25 i ostale hrabre trudnicice* dobrodosle konacno na najljepsu temu na pdf-u!
> Mamama koje nestrpljivo iscekuju skorasnji susret zelim najljepsi susret sa njihovim srecicama!
> Svim suborkama koje jos cekaju svoje pozitivne bete ~~~~~~~~ da cim prije i one dosele na ovu lijepu temicu!


sve potpisujem!




> Oprosti na mome  možda malo dramatičnom postu (uvijek mi izjave ispadnu malo drugačije nego sam htjela) ali samo sam htjela napomenuti da to treba kontrolirati i da nije baš bezazleno. Glavno da tvoj doktor ima sve informacije .


Nije dramatičan, sve ok.  :Shy kiss:  
Pokušavam biti informirana, prikupiti iskustva drugih, i naravno vidjeti s doktorom što dalje.
Važno da je sve pod kontrolom.

----------


## matahari

Ja sam ga vadila u Vinogradskoj, piše da je u trudnoći "normalan" do 15 (moj bio 15,1). 
Ginekolog nije pretjerano reagirao, samo smo ga pratili svaka dva tjedna.




> CRP mi je 12,7 mg/L. (referento je do 5);
> Doktor me poslao vaditi CRP uz redovitu krvnu pretragu (kks + glukoza). I odmah mi je rekao da je kod trudnica moguć blago povišeni CRP (mislim da je rekao do 20 da nije zabrinjavajuće), ali da ga je važno imati pod kontrolom... ako bi krenuo divljati da imamo "moju referentnu vrijednost" za usporedbu. Taj nalaz mi je od 10.12. Nisam se do jučer oko toga opterećivala... jer - sve je u granicama normale po doktorovim riječima - nismo se čuli ni vidjeli nakon nalaza. No jedna frendica mi je bacila "bubu u uho".
> Sljedeći pregled mi je 2.1. pa bih svakako to s njim prokomentirala.
> Ne znam ima li potrebe stvarati paniku... ili da i dalje opušteno i strpljivo čekam 2.1. 
> Nekako imam osjećaj da je sve ok.
> 
> *leeloo77* žao mi je radi tvog gubitka  
> Hvala ti što si iskustvo podijelila sa mnom. Možeš li reći koliki je bio CRP? I jesi li ga radila i prije hospitalizacije?
> Thnx.

----------


## 1977

> ne znam jesi li se krivo izrazila ili ja nešto krivo shvaćam, ali to da li je plodna voda mutna se NE vidi preko uzv-a - to se može vidjeti isključivo amnioskopijom. i zamućena plodna voda u 37. tt? hmmmm... i zašto pobogu dexametason u 37. tt??? bebina pluća su dovoljno razvijena da nema posljedica i nema šanse da bi bilo gdje drugdje dobila dex u tom tjednu. on se daje kad postoji prijetnja prijevremenog poroda i mislim da ga niti u jednoj bolnici ne možeš dobiti poslije 34 (a vjerovatno zapravo poslije 32) tt.


Nemam ti više snage iskreno, nisam zaspala do 7 ujutro uopće, i meni je više sve nelogično i protkano ogromnim strahom, dobila sam hrpu 
slika s UZV-a gdje se jasno oko bebe vide bijele točkice kao hrpu malih zvjezdica npr. na noćnom nebu i onda na drugome mjestu skroz jasne slike bistre crne vode oko bebe. Rekao da se na mjestima zamuti na 10-tak minuta i onda odmuti i da beba oće sama van...
 36 tjedana je, ne 37, cepnuti će me sutra ziher zato mi je to i dao...

Ja se nadam da će sve biti OK i da ću uploadati lijepu slikicu i uživati napokon u životu nakon svih ovih nelogičnih sr..nja :Wink: )

----------


## La-tica

Moe, još uvijek ti je onda CRP ispod granice, ako je za trudnice do 15. 

Ali ga definitivno trebaš paziti, ako se javi temperatura ili neki drugi vrag, da te uplaši. Koliko znam CRP se prati za upalu i vjerodostojniji je od KKS ili sedimentacije.
Mislim da nemaš razloga za brigu, ali svejedno načuli šesto čulo.

Hvala svima na dobrodošlici  :Smile:

----------


## La-tica

dal ikoga od vas zabole jajnici? Onako kao grč nekakv?

----------


## pipi73

1977 nemoj da se nerviras...sto god da bude tvoja beba je vec velika...snazna....a sve ce da bude kako treba...sigurna sam

Sejla..ne diraj sike...gdje si pozurila  :Smile:  ljubi malu gimnasticarku...i ja uopste ne sumnjam u tebe..ti si zmaj od zene

Mare,La-tica,Sandu,milasova sretno...

Gabi25,anndi,moe i ja smo tu negdje,plus minus koji dan...meni je danas 13 +1 i sve izgleda super sto i ostalima zelim

Ako sam nekog zaboravila,zao mi je...poljubac od nas

----------


## maca papucarica

> Trošiš nešto da nadomjestiš nedostatak zeljeza?


Na prepruku gina uzimam Legofer sirup 2x15 ml dnevno.

----------


## pipi73

> dal ikoga od vas zabole jajnici? Onako kao grč nekakv?


Mene...cesto...sada manje ali vec posle nedelju dana od transfera jako cesto...kao da me neka nevidljiva ruka uhvati za jajnik i jako stegne..bilo je naizmenicno..ali cesce desni jajnik..ima jedno 20-tak dana jako rijetko

----------


## frka

jao, 1977, ne znam kako bih formulirala što želim reći, a da ne dobijem ban. zato ću ti samo reći da sam uvjerena da te se bezrazložno plaši, da ti se pričaju nebuloze i da bi na tvom mjestu tražila drugo mišljenje bez razmišljanja. ti si sada u 37. tt (čim je 36+nešto, to je 37.tt) i dex za razvoj pluća nije potreban, a nepotrebno filanje kortikosteroidima nema opravdanja. za zamućivanje i odmućivanje plodne vode na 10-ak minuta, a koje se vidi na uzv, nemam riječi. neka me netko prosvijetli ako sam u krivu, ali mislim da je to hrpa besmislica. kad beba hoće van, to se itekako osjeti.

jako mi je žao što si bez veze uplašena umjesto da uživaš u iščekivanju. no, kako god da se okrene, sigurna sam da ćeš uskoro uživati sa svojom mrvom... samo šteta što se to odvija na ovakav stresan način, a, uvjerena sam, bez razloga.

----------


## Ginger

potpis na frku 

stvarno ne znam što reći...strašno

----------


## La-tica

> Mene...cesto...sada manje ali vec posle nedelju dana od transfera jako cesto...kao da me neka nevidljiva ruka uhvati za jajnik i jako stegne..bilo je naizmenicno..ali cesce desni jajnik..ima jedno 20-tak dana jako rijetko


Al, ja sam već 11 tjedana trudna...ma dobro, vjerujem da je to normalno..

----------


## pipi73

I meni nije logicno da uz mogu vidjeti zamucenje plodove vode...za to postoji jedan drugi postupak..sad ne znam kako se zove ali da bi ga radili mislim da moras biti bar malo otvorena...i obicno ga rade ako se prenese trudnoca

----------


## pipi73

> Al, ja sam već 11 tjedana trudna...ma dobro, vjerujem da je to normalno..


Pa i ja sam...13+ 1 nedelja  :Smile: ...ali mi je tu negde oko 11 nedelje pocelo prestajati...mislim da to ima veze sa sirenjem matericnih veza i sl...Da li si imala punkciju jajnika ovaj postupak...ako je to nesto sto ne mozes trpiti svakako idi lekaru..

----------


## La-tica

> Pa i ja sam...13+ 1 nedelja ...ali mi je tu negde oko 11 nedelje pocelo prestajati...mislim da to ima veze sa sirenjem matericnih veza i sl...Da li si imala punkciju jajnika ovaj postupak...ako je to nesto sto ne mozes trpiti svakako idi lekaru..


Ne, izdržljivo je...a ništa pripazit ću...

----------


## dagnja

Drage trudnice, buduće mame i one koje to već jesu, šaljem vam jedan veliki pozdrav! Nisam već dugo bila ovdje, vidim da ima puno novih i to me strašno veseli. Ne mogu pohvatati tko je sve, kada i kako ostao trudan, ali nije ni važno dok god vaše mrve rastu i dobro su. Moja buhtilca za tjedan dana puni 4 mjeseca, vrijeme mi s njom neopisivo brzo leti, a svaki trenutak je užitak. Pomalo već razmišljamo o idućoj bebi i bit će mi drago kada se jednog dana opet vratim na ovaj pdf kao trudnica. Do tada vam želim sve najbolje, radostan Božić, mirne trudnoće i najljepši susret s vašim čudima.  :Heart:

----------


## J&D

Curke svim novim plusekima i srcekima velike cestitke, 

Evo da i ovdje javim mi danas sa kombiniranog.... Nije moglo bolje proci, bebica je savrsena, vidjeli smo lice , kicmu , mjehur, zeludac.... Sve rukice , nogice, i doktor nas je jedva poslikao jer je toliko hopsala kao na trampolinu!! Nuhalni nam je 0,6 mm i super napredujemo!  I samo da kazem koja god se dvoumi gdje na uzv, toplo preporucujem dr. Kosa. Posvetio nam vise od 40 min za pregled... Uveo je i tatu, izrazito je strucan! Oprema za 10. Radili smo i vaginalni i preko trbuha... U boji i crno bijeli, ma cudo! Jedino sto je meni falilo je dosta srdacnosti na koju smo navikli kod dr. Lucingera, odnos je dosta hladan! Ali nimalo ne umanjuje strucnost i susretljivost!

----------


## mare41

cure fragminke, do kojeg tjedna ste se pikale u trbuh? lijena sam trazit pravu temu

----------


## Inesz

do kraja, do 38+5
 :Smile:

----------


## venddy

Ja sam isto jos uvijek na trbuhu a danas smo 30+4. Mislim da cu poput Inesz tako do kraja. Najzgodnije mi je

----------


## mare41

znaci da se ne bojim ubosti u trbuh, pocela sam negdje sa strane pikat kako trbuh raste jer me strah, venddy, bas mi tvoji tjedni jure :Smile:

----------


## 1977

> cure fragminke, do kojeg tjedna ste se pikale u trbuh? lijena sam trazit pravu temu


Ja se od prvoga dana transfera pikam u bedra, visoko sastrane jer ostaju najmanje modrice a jako je blizu trbuhu.

----------


## medena8

> cure fragminke, do kojeg tjedna ste se pikale u trbuh? lijena sam trazit pravu temu


Ja sam se "bockala" samo do navrsenih 18TT i do zadnjeg dana u trbuh, nemas brige da ce se nesto dogoditi... nisam imala ni modrice ni podljeve  :Wink:

----------


## venddy

Mare nema nikakve opasnosti od bockanja u trbuh. Vidjela si koliko je mala igla. Ne moze se ona nikako priblizit mrvicama.
Meni je stomak najzgodniji a masnice vec mjesecima nisam napravila

----------


## mare41

tenkju svima

----------


## Inesz

bude zbilja teško u zdanjim tjedima se pikati u trbuh jer se koža rastegne  :Sad:  pa svrbi za poluditi.

ali bockanje u ruku, nogu, bok... mene je još gore bolilo i ostavljalo hematome.


cure, heparinske terapije (onako tanka i onako kratka) može jedva kroz kožu (tupa je jako) i ispod kože, nema govora da bi takva iglica mogla išta zla napraviti.

sretno trudnicama!

----------


## strategija

Drage moje, evo tek sam sad skupila malo snage da vam se javim. U srijedu sam zaprimljena u bolnicu zbog crvenkastog iscijedka. Na pregledu je ustanovljeno da je cerviks skraćen i da se vidi vodenjak. Serklaža je planirana za petak. U četvrtak navečer stavila sam glicerinski čepić koji me brzo potjerao na wc a onda šok! Iz mene je nešto izašlo. Brzo su došle i sestre i dr. To je bio vodenjak. Doktorica ga je vratila unutra i srećom nije puknuo. Serklažu nisu uspjeli napraviti jer je sve previše spušteno. Danas sam 20+3. Strogo mirovanje sa guzom u zraku je ispred mene. Ne smijem ni mrdnuti iz kreveta, neznam ni sama koliko antibiotika, injekcija i svega ostalog primam. Ako se vodenjak vrati malo više možda opet pokušaju serklažu. Čula sam srčeka danas na baby watcheru i zbog njih ću sve izdržati.

----------


## sejla

ajme draga strategija, jako mi je žao ovo pročitati  :Sad:  drži se i čuvaj, sve onako kako dr-i kažu....bitno da su dječica dobro, a tako će i ostati! uz tebe smo u mislima  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Strategija... drži se!
Vibramo da sve bude dobro. 
 :Heart:

----------


## milasova8

Strategija,draga,zelim da skupis svu snagu koju imas i zdrzis to za svoje mrvice..
Zao mi je zbog toga sto se dogodilo :Sad: 
Drzi se

----------


## J&D

Strategija draga.... Sve se izdrzi a mi cemo se moliti za tebe i tvoju djecicu... Mislimo na tebe i javljaj nam molim te sta se dogada.....

----------


## Mury

Ajme Strategija draga, šaljem ti bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da prođe sve kako treba, i ti itvoje mrvice izgurate do kraja!!!! Drži se  :Love:

----------


## matahari

> cure fragminke, do kojeg tjedna ste se pikale u trbuh? lijena sam trazit pravu temu


mare, ja sam se jedno vrijeme bockala u onaj "špekasti " dio kraj bubrega. neka ti bude alternativa, ali možeš se ti slobodno još pikati u trbuh.

----------


## sanda1977

> Drage moje, evo tek sam sad skupila malo snage da vam se javim. U srijedu sam zaprimljena u bolnicu zbog crvenkastog iscijedka. Na pregledu je ustanovljeno da je cerviks skraćen i da se vidi vodenjak. Serklaža je planirana za petak. U četvrtak navečer stavila sam glicerinski čepić koji me brzo potjerao na wc a onda šok! Iz mene je nešto izašlo. Brzo su došle i sestre i dr. To je bio vodenjak. Doktorica ga je vratila unutra i srećom nije puknuo. Serklažu nisu uspjeli napraviti jer je sve previše spušteno. Danas sam 20+3. Strogo mirovanje sa guzom u zraku je ispred mene. Ne smijem ni mrdnuti iz kreveta, neznam ni sama koliko antibiotika, injekcija i svega ostalog primam. Ako se vodenjak vrati malo više možda opet pokušaju serklažu. Čula sam srčeka danas na baby watcheru i zbog njih ću sve izdržati.


ajme draga...uz tebe smo  :Love:

----------


## maca papucarica

Sva sam se najezila kad sam procitala... 
*Strategija*, draga, miruj za svoju djecicu,  a mi cemo i vibrati i moliti da se vodenjak povuce da dr mogu napraviti serklaz, pa da tvoje srecice opet budu na sigurnom dok im ne dode vrijeme da usrece svoju hrabru obitelj!  :Heart:

----------


## amyx

strategija draga miruj, samo miruj...mora to bit dobro ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pipi73

Draga miruj...znam da nije lako ali procice...mislim na tebe i molim se da sve bude najbolje...

----------


## Ginger

Ajme strategija  :Sad: 
Vibram iz sve snage da sve bude ok
Ne mogu vjerovati kroz sto sve moramo prolaziti
Drz se draga, mi mislimo na vas

----------


## tikica78

strategija  :Sad:  strašno.. al budi hrabra mora biti sve dobro .. molim za tebe  :Heart: 
i vibram iz sveg srca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## frka

ajme, strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za vas troje!

----------


## mare41

draga strategija, drzi se! jesi u bolnici? pusa klincima doma

----------


## venddy

strategija šaljem vibrice da sve bude dobro~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Drži nam se mamice, pa neka guza stoji i u zraku ako već tako treba. Pusa za mrvice

----------


## ljube

strategija draga, mislim na tebe  :Heart:

----------


## anddu

Strategija, draga, drži se, uz tebe smo :Heart:

----------


## strategija

Hvala vam svima od srca na vibricama i podršci, zlatne ste! U Petrovoj sam, pomirila sam se s time da sam do kraja tu ali nadam se da će to biti negdje na proljeće, ne pristajem na ranije. Ljubim vas sve i javit ću novosti!

----------


## BigBlue

Draga strategija, čuvaj nam se i sigurna sam da će sve na kraju biti dobro. Znam da je teško biti odvojen od ostatka obitelji za blagdane, ali sve se da izdržati za ove naše male puzavce. Javi se kad uloviš vremena  :Kiss:

----------


## Argente

strategija, jao kakva situacija, drži se  :Love:

----------


## Moe

> Hvala vam svima od srca na vibricama i podršci, zlatne ste! U Petrovoj sam, pomirila sam se s time da sam do kraja tu ali nadam se da će to biti negdje na proljeće, ne pristajem na ranije. Ljubim vas sve i javit ću novosti!


Šaljem vibre da sve bude u najboljem redu!

----------


## Snekica

Strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za proljeće! Drži se!

----------


## Gabi25

Strategija čuvaj se~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Cure imam jedno pitanje- sad kad je prošlo kritično razdoblje (skoro 14 tt smo) da li jos uvijek vrijedi da se ne smije dizati nista teško? Muž me do sad stedio maksimalno a sad mi je stvarno glupo vise kad je sve ok- smijem li otići u dućan i nositi vrecice? Kako je sa kucanskim poslovima?

----------


## frka

ma, Gabi, sve smiješ! dobro, nemoj baš teglit vreću cementa, al inače se normalno ponašaj prema tome kako se osjećaš... koliko se sjećam, u Mb govore da se odmah nakon transfera možeš normalno ponašati i ženama su rekli da slobodno nosaju djecu od 10, 15 kg (ako nema komplikacija tipa HS ili slično), a tako i ako dođe do trudnoće. ponašaj se u skladu s time kako se osjećaš  :Wink:

----------


## J&D

> Strategija čuvaj se~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Cure imam jedno pitanje- sad kad je prošlo kritično razdoblje (skoro 14 tt smo) da li jos uvijek vrijedi da se ne smije dizati nista teško? Muž me do sad stedio maksimalno a sad mi je stvarno glupo vise kad je sve ok- smijem li otići u dućan i nositi vrecice? Kako je sa kucanskim poslovima?


Draga samo polako krenes i tvoje tijelo ce ti sve reci tako i ja, kad ti bude dosta lagano sjednes, odmoris i ako hoces onda opet nastavis!!! Tako ja! Na kraju krajeva ima dana kad mogu sve, a ima dana kad se ni ne dignem.... Ali tako je i kad nisam trudna  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Mislim ja normalno idem na posao ali posao mi je uredski pa stvarno ne radim nista teško niti ista teško dižem. Ali doma mi osim kuhanja on nista ne da :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> Mislim ja normalno idem na posao ali posao mi je uredski pa stvarno ne radim nista teško niti ista teško dižem. Ali doma mi osim kuhanja on nista ne da


potpisujem J&D....ni meni moj neda ništa,dobro ja sam na početku tek, skoro 6 tt...a lagano..kako se osječaš...
i potpis na frku....

----------


## J&D

> Mislim ja normalno idem na posao ali posao mi je uredski pa stvarno ne radim nista teško niti ista teško dižem. Ali doma mi osim kuhanja on nista ne da


Znam kako ti je, ja sam u startu mislila da cu muza iskoristavati 9 mj + , ali mi jadnicka postalo zao, u pola 10 zaspi ko da je umro! Cak je i kuhao!  I onda mi ga je postalo zao... I sad mu pomazem koliko mi pase!!

----------


## sanda1977

da li ste vi imali bolne grudi u ranoj trudnoći?
mene boluckaju samo na dodir,ali nisu onako napete....čak štoviše mlohave  :Laughing: 
sječam se prve t tada nije smio zapirit vjetrić koliko su bile bolne i napete....a sada ni upola....

----------


## J&D

> da li ste vi imali bolne grudi u ranoj trudnoći?
> mene boluckaju samo na dodir,ali nisu onako napete....čak štoviše mlohave 
> sječam se prve t tada nije smio zapirit vjetrić koliko su bile bolne i napete....a sada ni upola....


Meni nisu, osim bas kad zapnem negdje  :Smile:  ali ne cak manje nego pred M

----------


## amyx

> Strategija čuvaj se~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Cure imam jedno pitanje- sad kad je prošlo kritično razdoblje (skoro 14 tt smo) da li jos uvijek vrijedi da se ne smije dizati nista teško? Muž me do sad stedio maksimalno a sad mi je stvarno glupo vise kad je sve ok- smijem li otići u dućan i nositi vrecice? Kako je sa kucanskim poslovima?


Ja se cijelo vrijeme ponašam ajmo reč normalno. Idem u dučan i sve obavljam, vozim još uvijek mada mi je sad pred kraj sve već postalo jako naporno. Što se tiće nošenja stvari, muž ide sa mnom jedino kad treba dofurat neku cugu, pa onda kupimo malo više i to je to, da se baš sa bocama ne natežem...ali to je isto više na njegovu inicijativu

----------


## milasova8

Strategija,drzi se...

Mostarka~~~~~~~ za betu

A kod mene opet sok,crvena krv..evo sad ulozak.natopljen,identicno kao menga..
Uf,koma..lezim i ne znam sta cu

----------


## milasova8

Krivo sm postala..htjela sam na odbrojavanje

----------


## strategija

Milasova draga, pravac k doktoru! ~~~~~~~~~~~ Neka je sve dobro~~~~~~~~~

----------


## J&D

Milasova na hitnu-hitno

----------


## Sonja29

strategija draga drži se!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vas troje
milasova ne igraj se,pravac doktoru!

----------


## venddy

Ja isto normalno vozim, skitam svaki dan a ne znam ni sama kud, uvijek izmislim kud baš taj dan moram,  idem u dućan ali ne nosim teške vrećice, idem u one svakodnevne kupnje, ali ako idem u one kad napunite cijela kolica tada obavezno vodim muža, mislim da bi me u top stavio da me vidi da teglim teške vrećice, kuham svaki dan, čistim pomalo, samo lakše stvari (brisanje prašine, promijenim posteljinu, stavim robu na sušilo i tako, ali od situacije s hematomom na samom početku trudnoće za čišćenja tipa radnih akcija ( čišćenje kupaonica, usisavanje, peglanje i sve ostale stvari koje se moraju raditi u kući) imam tetu koja mi dolazi jednom tjedno. Moram vam priznat da mi je to super, meni ti kućni poslovi i inače nisu baš omiljeni, divim se ženama koje to opušta, zato mislim da ću tetu zadržat u trajnom vlasništvu. Posvojila bih je kad bih mogla.
Meni je sad već problem postalo obut sve osim kućnih papuča u koje samo uguram nogu. Patike, starke, čizme koje nemaju patent, sve što zahtjeva da se sagnem i vežem ili navlačim me totalno ubija, mada nemam neki ludo ogromni stomak, al isto ne mogu više dosegnut svoja stopala.

----------


## milasova8

Evo hospitalizirana sam...bebica je dobro,hvala Bogu.. vjerujem da ce ostati dobro..

----------


## J&D

Milasova..... Bravo za bebicu, drzite se!!

----------


## pipi73

Drzim fige...ima sve da bude nabolje...samo se odmori...

----------


## sejla

draga milasova drži nam se i čuvaj, bit će dobro sve!!!!


trudnice moje drage, ugodne vam i sretne blagdane želim  :Kiss:

----------


## adria13

> Ja se cijelo vrijeme ponašam ajmo reč normalno. Idem u dučan i sve obavljam, vozim još uvijek mada mi je sad pred kraj sve već postalo jako naporno. Što se tiće nošenja stvari, muž ide sa mnom jedino kad treba dofurat neku cugu, pa onda kupimo malo više i to je to, da se baš sa bocama ne natežem...ali to je isto više na njegovu inicijativu


svaka čast što si još uvijek aktivna, ja sam totalno suprotno, više ništa ne mogu raditi, niti po kući, sve me odmah boli, ni sjediti nemogu nešto dugo, a hodam sporo kao puž
možda jer su dosta nisko pa me i prepona ubija, tako da sam većinu dana u horizontali i to mi baš paše

stategija, milasova držim fige da sve bude u redu...mora biti

----------


## venddy

Kod mene jutros na dnevnom ulosku malo krvi. Odmah Sam zvala dr i otisla na pregled
Otkucaji i pokreti uredni, posteljica isto, nema hematoma, cerviks 37mm, zatvorena. Dr za sad vidi sve uredno.
I dalje kad odem na wc ima po koja kap.
Svaku vecer stavljam probioticke vaginalete pa mozda sam se zagrebala.
Tjesim samu sebe al jako se bojim.

----------


## pipi73

Vendi...a da malo odmoris od vaginaleta...znam da su dobre ali mogu da imaju neki sastav sto te iritira...Drzim fige...

----------


## milasova8

Vendy,bit ce ok..ne brini...
Sve je uredno,tako da nema brige

----------


## maca papucarica

*Venddy* sve cetiri u zrak, muzic neka te dvori, a ako je nas dr rekao da sve izgleda dobro, onda i je!
 Moguce da je od vaginaleta, mozda si se zagrebala, mozda su malo iziritirale osjetljivu sluznicu...

----------


## bugaboo

Strategija puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do proljeca

Milasova miruj i sve ce biti ok ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Svima sve najbolje za blagdane :Smile:

----------


## amyx

> svaka čast što si još uvijek aktivna, ja sam totalno suprotno, više ništa ne mogu raditi, niti po kući, sve me odmah boli, ni sjediti nemogu nešto dugo, a hodam sporo kao puž
> možda jer su dosta nisko pa me i prepona ubija, tako da sam većinu dana u horizontali i to mi baš paše
> 
> stategija, milasova držim fige da sve bude u redu...mora biti


ma joj i meni je sve teže i teže ali ne dam se... a jedna beba (curka) mi je isto jao nisko i stalno me lupka u mjehur pa ne možemo daleko ako putem nema wc-a  :Razz: 
Jedino mi nakon puno lutanja naoteknu noge, ali kad odspavam, mogu jutro ispočetka jer sve splasne...

----------


## J&D

Curke blagoslovljen Bozic Vama i Vasim obiteljima, i sve najbolje... Sta Vam zelim svima??? Samo zdravlje i mirisljave smotuljke!!!!!

----------


## 123beba

Drage moje, nije me bilo par dana i vidim svakakve novosti, a dosta njih i ne bas tako lijepih...  :Sad:  
Strategija i milasova, jako mi je žao što morate biti u bolnici, a posebno u ovo vrijeme, ali obzirom da su nam svima mrvice najbitnije šaljem vam hrpu vibrica da sve bude u najboljem redu i da vaše mrvice budu sigurne ispod vašeg srca! Držite se!!!!

Vendy, nadam se da je krvarenje prestalo pa da ipak budeš malo mirnija, no hvala bogu pa je dr potvrdio da je sve u redu.

Ja vam svima želim radosne blagdane! Da stvarno svi osjete duh Božića - mir, ljubav i da svi budemo zdravi (posebno naše hrabre bebice)! 

Mi smo u petak obavili uzv na kojem je sve super i tako sam bila sretna i uzbuđena kada sam gledala svoju bebicu da sam pola stvari zaboravila pitati dr.  :Smile:  uglavnom, nuhalni nabor nam je 1,3 mm i dr kaže da je to ok, vidjeli smo svašta, a najviše mi se svidjelo kad se okrenula pa mi "mahnula" stopalom  :Smile:  moje malo čudo od 4,8 cm ima sve kako treba i raste kao ludo! Tako da je meni ovo do sada definitivno najljepši božić...

----------


## željkica

123beba,  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  uživaj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## adria13

> ma joj i meni je sve teže i teže ali ne dam se... a jedna beba (curka) mi je isto jao nisko i stalno me lupka u mjehur pa ne možemo daleko ako putem nema wc-a 
> Jedino mi nakon puno lutanja naoteknu noge, ali kad odspavam, mogu jutro ispočetka jer sve splasne...


joj da, već me izluđuje non stop piškenje, iako sam se već navikla, najgore mi po noći ustati
Meni noge ne otiču jer uopće ne lutam više :D rado bi ja, ali trbuh mi je tako težak da nema šanse
Blago tebi kad još možeš...

----------


## Kyra Ars

Cure, nadam se da ugodno provodite blagdane. Pozdrav svima  :Smile: 

Ne znam jesam li na pravom mjestu, ali imam jedno pitanje: danas sam s drugog uzv, u 7 sam tjednu, plod 3 mm, otkucaji slabi, jedva čujni. Dr kaže da nije optimističan, da stanje odgovara 6tt, da dođem 2.1. ponovno. Ima li itko sa sličnim iskustvom? Hvala...

----------


## sejla

Kyra Ars, držim fige da sve bude dobro na kraju, da mrva naraste i snažno zakuca srčeko  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Koliko si točno tt? Nemam takvo iskustvo, ali ustvari nešto slično. Meni se na 6+2 (prema zm) nije uopče vidio zametak, dr otpisao i rekao da se radi o blighted ovumu jer se navodno trebalo već sigurno vidjeti, ali se zato za dva dana na uzv-u vidio inicijalni embrionalni odjek (znači na 6+4). Srčeko se čulo na 7+3, i dalje sve super  :Smile:  
Malo nema smisla što nam tt uporno računaju prema zm, iako se točno zna kada je bila oplodnja i transfer....

----------


## željkica

Kyra nemam iskustva al ti držim  :fige:  da sve bude uredu! :Love:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Hvala Vam, cure.
Sejla, danas sam prema dr računici 7+3 (mislim da je računao od zm). Ovo mi se ne čini dobro  :Sad:

----------


## sanda1977

> Hvala Vam, cure.
> Sejla, danas sam prema dr računici 7+3 (mislim da je računao od zm). Ovo mi se ne čini dobro


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude sve ok  :Love: 
a koliko bi ti bilo tt od punkcije?!

----------


## Kyra Ars

Hvala Sanda1977  :Smile: 
Punkcija je bila 17.11., transfer 19.11. Kad je tebi uzv?

----------


## venddy

kyra meni se isto cini prerano dignut ruke od nade. jos sve moze bit dobro

ja sam od danas na strogom mirovanju, nagovorila sam dr da pokusam prvo kod kuce, ne da mi se jos u bolnicu. krvuckanje je stalo, ali povremeni smedkasti iscjedak u malim kolicinama i dalje se javlja. i dalje sam zatvorena ali se cerviks u 3 dana skratio cijelih 6 mm. doktor smatra da je to prilicno rapidno pa me odlucio stavit u vodoravni polozaj.
da barem u jednom komadu izdrzimo do nekih 36 tt cini mi se da bi mi bilo lakse

----------


## sanda1977

> Hvala Sanda1977 
> Punkcija je bila 17.11., transfer 19.11. Kad je tebi uzv?


meni je sada drugi 8.1. u zagrebu,ali mislim da ću prije zagreba obaviti kod svoje uzv kada se vrati sa go...da mirnije putujem za zg... ne znam kada ti je datum zm...koliko ti spada sa datumom punkcije tt?! a koliko sa zm...probaj si izračunati...

----------


## sanda1977

mene isto polako hvata panika za taj drugi uzv....da li će sve biti ok...
koliko se napatimo i onda još sto problema...uh...
ja se odlično osječam,jučer su me leđa malo kidala,danas ne...ali mi je cijeli dan bila dosta jaka vrtoglavica,pa sam preležala....malo mučnine...

----------


## Kyra Ars

Hvala Venddy, ma nadam se...ali je sve skupa baš teško.
Ti miruj kako ti je dr rekao, ne zezaj se. Još malo se strpi...

Sanda1977, kako god okrenem računicu dođe 7+3/4. Baš me strah...
Stvarno se patimo. Još su punkcije, bolovi, raznorazni simptomi najmanja muka - iščekivanje i strahovi koji ih prate mene dotuku.

----------


## maca papucarica

*Kyra Ars* strasno mi je zao sto se tako patis, znam koja je to psihoza... Iskreno se nadam da ce sve biti u redu i da ce se vasa mrvica izboriti, ali ti, nazalost, iz vlastitog iskustva ne mogu pruziti utjehu koja bi ti sada trebala.
Grlim i  :fige:

----------


## sanda1977

> Hvala Venddy, ma nadam se...ali je sve skupa baš teško.
> Ti miruj kako ti je dr rekao, ne zezaj se. Još malo se strpi...
> 
> Sanda1977, kako god okrenem računicu dođe 7+3/4. Baš me strah...
> Stvarno se patimo. Još su punkcije, bolovi, raznorazni simptomi najmanja muka - iščekivanje i strahovi koji ih prate mene dotuku.


meni je 3-4 dana razlika...a valjda će sve biti ok....neka prokuca  :Heart:  snažno!

----------


## Pinky

> cure fragminke, do kojeg tjedna ste se pikale u trbuh? lijena sam trazit pravu temu


do poroda. nakon poroda u bedro. fuj mi je bilo to u bedro, bolilo za poludit, ali nisam mogla u stomak zbog rane od cr. možeš komodno cilu trudnoću u stomak. kad su se počele micati bilo mi je freaky pa sam pitala dr smim li i dalje, a čovik umro od smija. kaže, što?da ne bi bebu uboli? pa u smij... ja sa 300 upitnika, a on će: ma dajte, da vidite iglu za amnio znali bi kako je smišno pitanje.
i tako, ja cilu trudnoću u stomak.

----------


## Pinky

mury draga, pa i ti su ovdje!!! cestitam!!! joj koji divan, divan kraj godine, koja divna iznenadjenja trudnoća starih suborki!!! 
volim vas, junakinje moje! želim vam svima najbolje moguće trudnoće! i to duplići! joj kako sam sretna!
mene moji duplići drže jako daleko od apsolutno svega, pogotovo kompjutera pa pojma nemam što se događa

----------


## Mury

Pinky  :Kiss:  tebi i tvojim ljepoticama!!! Da, tu sam, i nedam se više sa ove teme   :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Cure jel netko radio bris cerviksa?? Mene dr sad salje za 3 tjedna kada cu biti u 16 tt . I salje me kod dr kosa.E sad mene je strah jel ima kakve opasnosti za bebu, jel se to uzima neki uzorak ili bris... Sta ako su ti brisevi una nesto pozitivni, ma sve me zanima jer sam uplasena, bojim se za svog malog misa!

----------


## kitty

J&D, cervikalni brisevi su uobičajena pretraga u trudnoći. malo mi je jedino čudno da te za to dr šalje kod Kosa, mislim to je tako rutinska pretraga da ih može uzeti svaki ginekolog.
a i morala si ih raditi prije postupka, i tad su ti trebali biti uredni nalazi tako da će vjerovatno i sada biti uredni. sretno  :Smile:

----------


## frka

J&D, zar nisi radila briseve prije prije postupka?! pa to je jedan od uvjeta za postupak!

nemaš se čega tu bojati - to je rutinska pretraga i ne može naštetiti bebi. ono što može zakomplicirati trudnoću je prisutstvo bakterija ako se ne otkriju na vrijeme i ne liječe - tome i služe brisevi.
ne razumijem zašto bi išla Kosu na briseve i bez veze plaćala, a možeš to obaviti kod svogh soc gina bez plaćanja...

----------


## 123beba

J&D, ja sam baš briseve radila neki dan i to nije ništa strašno. Moj dr je u sigetu pa sam ih Samo morala sama odnijeti u Mirogojsku 16. Stvarno ne razumijem zašto bi za to plaćala privatnika... Što se tiče dr Kosa, njega mi je preporučila moja dr ako želim u 20 tt na 3d uzv.

----------


## tikica_69

Bez obzira što sam briseve radila prije postupka, ponovno su mi ih uzimali u 20. tt pa mislim da je to vjerojatno nekakva standardna procedura u trudnoći. Za bebu nema straha kod uzimanja briseva  :Wink: 
Inače, mi smo danas 36+4 i brojimo sitno. 
03.01. idemo na kontrolu pa vam javimo kako smo s medicinskog gledišta i stanovišta.
Zadnji puta (prije 10ak dana) je ribica imala 2650g i okrenula se na glavicu. Vjerujem da je sad već skoro pa trokilašica.
Ovako se osjećamo super, osim što smo si sad već malo teške jedna drugoj pa se malo teže krećemo i namještamo za čorku  :Grin:

----------


## Inesz

> Cure jel netko radio bris cerviksa?? Mene dr sad salje za 3 tjedna kada cu biti u 16 tt . I salje me kod dr kosa.E sad mene je strah jel ima kakve opasnosti za bebu, jel se to uzima neki uzorak ili bris... Sta ako su ti brisevi una nesto pozitivni, ma sve me zanima jer sam uplasena, bojim se za svog malog misa!


nemaš se čega bojati, to je rutinska pretraga, sigurno si je radila i prije postupka mpo. ili možda nisi?

ja bih to napravila kod svog odbranog ginekologa i uz uputnicu odijela briseve na analizu. jer je cijena briseva bez uputnice zapravo jako visoka. brisevi na aerobe, anaerobe, klamidiju, mikoplazme, mislim da to zajedno dođe blizu 1000 kn (nisam nikad bez uputnice to radila, pa molim da me netko ispravi ako griješim), a privatni ginekolozi, budući da je to zaista jednostavan postupak, za uzimanje briseva naplaćaju oko 100 kn.

----------


## Kyra Ars

*J&D*, zadnji put kad sam ja radila briseve privatno stajalo je oko 600 kn (Split, prije godinu dana). Zašto bi na to trošila? Najbolje je otići kod socijalnog i to srediti, on ih šalje u laboratorij ili ih čak sama nosiš. I nisam ništa platila.

*Maco*, hvala ti, nema mi druge nego se strpiti, a onda ćemo vidjeti. :neznam: 

Pozdrav svima

----------


## 123beba

Tikice, baš je lijepo čuti da ste dobro i da ste već tako veliki... Uživajte još u ovom "sitno brojim" razdoblju, a onda još i više sa malim smotuljkom  :Smile:  Tvoj početak 2013. će, nesumnjivo, biti prekrasan!

----------


## amyx

I ja sam normalno radila briseve prije postupka i sa skoro pa 30 tt. 
Kao što tikica kaže da su si malo teške...nas troje smo si jaaaaaaako teški i nikako se ne možemo namjestiti za spavanje. Spavam max po 1,5 u komadu jer sam na WC-u više nego u krevetu. Prije 2 tjedna smo bili teški oko 2200 pa sad mislim da smo već prošli 2500 jer prošli put su od pregleda do pregleda dobili 700 g u 3 tjedna. Na pregledu smo 02.01.2013. i onda ćemo znat kad očekujemo susret. Danas smo 35+5, a na pregledu budemo 36+3

----------


## mari mar

Cure moje samo da vas pozdravim.....i ja sam 32+2, mali je na zadak, i ako se ne okrene idem na carski.... :scared: 
non-stop crvulja, a neće se okrenuti.... dosta sam se udebljala i mislim da ću do kraja biti ko nasukani kit! :balon:

----------


## J&D

Mislim da sam radila briseve, ali sam radila i pappu itd itd... I onda ne znam sta je od tih pregleda bilo sta!ali su mi i kasnili nalazi tako da mi je dr preventivno prije postupka dao antibiotike neke! Ok, samo sam za bebicu bila zabrinuta, pa sad ste me smirile! Zna dr. Da ja imam ginekologa samo za uputnice... Nije me nikada ni pregledao.... A salje me na ultrazvuk u 16 tt kod dr kosa, pa se malo predomisljao di bi me poslao, i onda na kraju kaze ajde onda i briseve kod kosa da vas ne setam puno, ali kazem dosta se predomisljao,pa me to jos dodatno malo uznemirilo!

----------


## venddy

J&D brisevi su sastavni dio pregleda u trudnoci bez obzira sto radimo briseve i prije postupka. meni je u 17tt izolirana ureaplasma bez obzira sto su mi brisevi prije postupka kao i svi koje sam svih ovih godina radila uvijek bili negativni.
do sada sam, zbog kontrole, briseve radila cak 4 puta, zadnji put jucer. slobodno se opusti, nema nikakve opasnosti od uzimanja briseva

----------


## Jesen82

Ne znam tko me se ovdje vise sjeca ali samo da pozelim svima puno srece i da se drzite. Znam da vam se sada cini nemoguce ali kada dodju bebe i udjete u rutinu s bebom, sve brige i ruzne stvari ce poceti blijediti. Drzite se!

----------


## mare41

mi smo se jucer gledali, 11 tjedana, djeca ko prava :Smile: , jedno je Vrtirep/ka, a drugo Bubica, mislim da je ipak Vrtirepka, stalno se okretala i migoljila, a Bubica miran, lezi ko da je na plazi, sve super, mami trudnoca zasad lagana i ugodna, a tata presretan, i s mamom i djecom :Smile: 
venddy, sve ok?
strategija, znam da nije lako, malo nam se javi, mislim na tebe
amyx i tikica, jedva cekam lijepe vijesti
kyra, cekamo s tobom!
mojim terminusicama saljem puse, kao i pipi i gabi25,  
pinky, veliko je veselje vidjeti tvoj nick

----------


## strategija

Mare predivno  :Zaljubljen:  Neka budu braco i seka  :Smile: 
Ja sam stabilno, guza u zraku, ispikana sam sva ali nedam se. Malo sam se sa stolicom mučila ali evo i ona proradila. Prestao je i krvavi iscijedak. Krevet mi je i kuhinja i kupaona i doslovno ne silazim iz njega. Najvjerojatnije neće niti pokušati drugu serklažu jer jednostavno nemaju za šta uloviti. Cerviks se skroz povukao. Svaki dan čujem srčeka na bw a poslije praznika bi trebala na uzv. 
Mazite i pazite svoje trbuščiće a curkama kojima se približava dan D neka prođe sve brzo i bezbolno! ~~~~~~~

----------


## venddy

ja evo lezim na ljevom boku, dizanje minimalno, sjedenje nikako. pijem terapiju protiv kontrakcija pa valjda doguramo bar do 36tt. jutros pri ustajanju na wc opet kapljica krvi, sad trenutno sve cisto.
a guram dan po dan i nadam se da ce moj sin sto duze ostat u simbiozi s mamom.

----------


## J&D

Curke sretno drzim vam fige da sve bude u redu!!

----------


## Jesen82

Mare draga nisam znala da su blizanci! Cestitam!

Venndy koji si sad tjedan i kolika je zadnja procjena tezine malise?

----------


## Gabi25

Mare bit će to braco i seka  :Heart: 
Diiiivno, čuvajte se :Smile: 

Strategija i vendy evo vibrica da izdrzite sto duže ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

Mare,terminuso  :Kiss:  tebi i bebama!
Milasova,terminuso,javi se,nadam se da je sve ok!
Strategija i Vendy ~~~~~~~~da sto duze izdrzite u komadu!
Gabi25  :Kiss: 
Cure kojima se blizi porod ~~~~~~za najljepsi susret!

----------


## Gabi25

Cure terminuse-mare, Mury i milasova a kad je vama termin?

----------


## J&D

Cure ako netko zna nekoga da bi prodao polovni baby watcher!!! Mi bi slusali svoje srceko!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Gabi25,moj termin je 20.7.Cini mi se da si mjesec dana ispred? Kada je tvoj termin?

----------


## mare41

mislim da su gabi, pipi, reny, anddu 3 tjedna ispred nas, vec cemo skuzit ko je kad.. nama jos ne racunaju termin, al ni ja ne mislim da cemo docekat termin, a i predaleko mi to jos

----------


## mare41

jd, mozda da pitas na forumskoj burzi?

----------


## amyx

Ja pitala R kad nam je termin, a on meni kaže ma kakav termin s blizancima ? Od kud ja znam kad će oni poželjet van. A meni zbog komisije trebao termin pa smo ga izračunali ali rekao je da se toga ni pod razno kod blizanaca ne treba držat

----------


## venddy

> Venndy koji si sad tjedan i kolika je zadnja procjena tezine malise?


jesen jos je mali, na 30+1 bio je 1500g, sada sam 31+5 i ne znam koliki je sad. 
sljedeca kontrola nam je 15.1. i nadam se da nece bit potrebe da se i prije toga datuma vidimo s dr.

----------


## Gabi25

Mury meni je 25.06.
A tvoj termin na moj rođendan :Smile: )
Bit će ljetnih bebica :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Gabi25,buduci su kod mene blizanci,mogle bi i skupa roditi,nema sanse da docekam termin

----------


## anddu

Gabi, a meni svi oni kalkulatori izbacuju 26.6., a mi smo zapravo po punkciji isti dan. Meni ga doduše dr. nije još niti računao.

----------


## Gabi25

Anddu i meni izbacuju 26.06. ali na zadnjem uzv je bilo 25.06., ono kad uzv sam računa po mjerama bebe. Ali to već drugi put može biti drugačije. Kaže moja frendica da joj je uzv po mjerama svaki put pokazivao drugi termin, a ko bi znao koji je pravi, valjda ipak ovaj prema punkciji.

----------


## sejla

tikice i amyx, još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
strategija i venddy, samo nam mirujte i čuvajte se, bit će dobro ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Kyra, za jačanje srčeka sljedeći tjedan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
mare, bravo za dječicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
milasova, nadam se da je sve u redu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
mari mar, pipi, Gaby, Mury, anddu, J&D i svima koje sam još izostavila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 :Kiss:   :Love:  od mene i moje curke

----------


## Jesen82

> jesen jos je mali, na 30+1 bio je 1500g, sada sam 31+5 i ne znam koliki je sad. 
> sljedeca kontrola nam je 15.1. i nadam se da nece bit potrebe da se i prije toga datuma vidimo s dr.


Venddy meni su govorili da smo na konju nakon sto predje 2kg. Ja sam imala probleme od 28tt na dalje. Izdrzala sam do 37+5. Imala mi je 2460g i 46cm. Drzim fige da ostanete sto dulje 2u1!

----------


## frka

> Venddy meni su govorili da smo na konju nakon sto predje 2kg. Ja sam imala probleme od 28tt na dalje. Izdrzala sam do 37+5. Imala mi je 2460g i 46cm. Drzim fige da ostanete sto dulje 2u1!


mislim da nije toliko stvar u kilama koliko u tjednima trudnoće - dr-i kažu da možeš odahnuti kad dođeš do 32 tt jer je tad većina djece dovoljno zrela da sve prođe bez (većih) komplikacija, a kad napunite 34 tt stvarno možete odahnuti jer su šanse za komplikacije nikakve (kad sam u bolnici došla do te magične granice, jedan stari dr mi je samo rekao: "Vaše dijete se sada MORA roditi živo i zdravo. Živo i ZDRAVO!" btw, mi na kraju izdurali do 39 tt unatoč svim prognozama  :Wink: ). venddy, ti su već u 32. tt i sigurno će sve biti ok!

draga strategija, mjilijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što dulji boravak 3 u 1! držite se!

kiss svim trudničicama!¨uživajte!

----------


## amyx

Navodno ne moraju u inkubator kad prođu 2 kg ( ustvari ovisi od bolnice) ... Mi smo na zadnjem pregledu bili 34 tt i imali 2200 i 2100 i reko R "E sad možete i rodit, ja sam zadovoljan " ... Evo nas ulazimo u 37 tt i ne damo se još. Odlučili smo dogurat bar do 3000 g  :Razz:

----------


## venddy

ma i ja se nadam da cemo se mi jos i terminu priblizit. stvarno slusam sve upute lijecnika, ustajanje samo u wc i tusiranje doslovce dvominutno. 
citala sam i ja da je vec 34 tt prilicno siguran za porod, moj dr preferira bar 36, a ja cu se trudit koliko je do mene, da mi sve to nadmasimo.
hvala cure na podrsci puno znaci.
strategija da mi i ti svakako sto duze ostanes 3u1

----------


## sanda1977

Joj mislim da su mi od danas pocele prave mucnine....uh

----------


## 123beba

> tikice i amyx, još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> strategija i venddy, samo nam mirujte i čuvajte se, bit će dobro ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Kyra, za jačanje srčeka sljedeći tjedan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> mare, bravo za dječicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> milasova, nadam se da je sve u redu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> mari mar, pipi, Gaby, Mury, anddu, J&D i svima koje sam još izostavila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
>   od mene i moje curke


sejla je to tako lijepo sročila da ću ja samo potpisati!  :Smile:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Hvala na podršci...

Svima vam želim mirne trudnoće do kraja i zdrave bebice u Novoj Godini!  :Kiss:

----------


## sanda1977

> Hvala na podršci...
> 
> Svima vam želim mirne trudnoće do kraja i zdrave bebice u Novoj Godini!


ma bit će to sve ok  :Love:

----------


## 123beba

Drage moje trudnice, želim nam svima mirne trudnoće iznesene do kraja, lagan porod, *zdrave bebice* i puno puno sreće u svemu ostalom u životu! Najveći pozdrav hrabrim trudnicama i bebicama koje moraju mirovati u bolnicama... Da čim lakše podnesete sve što treba za svoje hrabre mrvice i da sve na kraju bude odlično! Uživajte u ovoj godini koja je pred nama!!!!!!

----------


## sejla

Cure, jel standardna procedura ponavljati test senzibilizacije (iat) više puta? Radila sam ga već u 13tt (sve bilo ok), i na zadnjem pregledu mi je dr napisala uputnicu da ga opet obavim u 32tt. Krvna grupa mi je inače A+.

----------


## mare41

sejla,prvi put čujem da se to radi za plus, al puno toga čujem prvi put pa dozvoljavam da ne znam...
strategija, javi nam se da čujemo kako si
amyx, tikica_69~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
tikica78, i vi se spremate uskoro, kako ste?
venddy, jel sve dobro?
milasova, draga, kako je?
ostale trudnice, puse svima!

----------


## Mojca

I mene su slali, mislim da samo jednom na test senzibilizacije, a A+ sam. Ne znam zašto.

----------


## Sonja29

> sejla,prvi put čujem da se to radi za plus, al puno toga čujem prvi put pa dozvoljavam da ne znam...
> strategija, javi nam se da čujemo kako si
> amyx, tikica_69~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> tikica78, i vi se spremate uskoro, kako ste?
> venddy, jel sve dobro?
> milasova, draga, kako je?
> ostale trudnice, puse svima!


potpisujem našu maru i dadajem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nju

----------


## Mojca

> potpisujem našu maru i dadajem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nju


A ja se šveram i potpisujem Sonju s predivnim avatarom. Koja ljepota!  :Heart:

----------


## strategija

Ja sam danas 22+0, točno 2tj da sam hospitalizirana. Ništa se posebno ne događa, sve je mirno koliko može biti pa moram biti zadovoljna  :Smile: 
Terminuše, ima vas dosta, kakvo je stanje?

----------


## venddy

meni je dr rekao da cemo senzibilizaciju radit u 34 tt, prije toga je nismo radili

kod mene sada sve mirno, iscjetka vise nema, mirujem strogo i dalje, BH kontrakcije me na dane znaju totalno izludit, al valjda terapija bude sve to drzala pod kontrolom

----------


## sanda1977

> Cure, nadam se da ugodno provodite blagdane. Pozdrav svima 
> 
> Ne znam jesam li na pravom mjestu, ali imam jedno pitanje: danas sam s drugog uzv, u 7 sam tjednu, plod 3 mm, otkucaji slabi, jedva čujni. Dr kaže da nije optimističan, da stanje odgovara 6tt, da dođem 2.1. ponovno. Ima li itko sa sličnim iskustvom? Hvala...


draga čekam s tobom....danas ti je uzv...nadam se da će sve biti ok....

----------


## kismet

> draga čekam s tobom....danas ti je uzv...nadam se da će sve biti ok....


potpisujem sandine dobre želje, držim fige da  :Heart:  lupa 150 na sat

----------


## sanda1977

> Hvala na podršci...
> 
> Svima vam želim mirne trudnoće do kraja i zdrave bebice u Novoj Godini!


draga javi nam kako je stanje....čekamo te... :Love: 
strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude sve ok...

----------


## Kyra Ars

Hvala vam drage moje na podršci...
Naša mrvica se nažalost nije izborila i moram na kiretažu. Tuga je golema...

Svima vam želim mirnu trudnoću! Ljubim vas...

----------


## Sonja29

> Hvala vam drage moje na podršci...
> Naša mrvica se nažalost nije izborila i moram na kiretažu. Tuga je golema...
> 
> Svima vam želim mirnu trudnoću! Ljubim vas...


grlim.... :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

> Hvala vam drage moje na podršci...
> Naša mrvica se nažalost nije izborila i moram na kiretažu. Tuga je golema...
> 
> Svima vam želim mirnu trudnoću! Ljubim vas...


joj žao mi je.....sva sam protrnula i naježila.....užas...tako mi je žao....

----------


## sanda1977

i mene je strah sada ultrazvuka...šta će biti.... :Sad:

----------


## sejla

ajme Kyra jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## milasova8

Kyra,jako mi je zao :Sad:  drzi se

----------


## venddy

kyra jako mi zao

----------


## žužy

drž se *Kyra*...jako mi je žao,teško je to  :Sad:

----------


## strategija

Kyra jako mi je žao, drži se koliko je moguće  :Sad:

----------


## Mojca

Kyra, baš mi je žao...   :Sad:  
 :Love:

----------


## kitty

Kyra  :Love: , drži se!

mi smo danas obavili kontrolu i moj veliki dečko ima 2400 grama na 33+3  :Smile: . inače je sve u redu, guk je pod kontrolom a ja sam na +2 kg.

tikica69 i amyx ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši susret.
strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrvice!
venddy ~~~~~~~~~ da nam što duže ostaneš 2u1!
sejla, mene su isto sa transfuziologije pokušali naručiti na kontrolu senzibilizacije u 28.tt (prvi put sam radila u 14.tt), ali su mi ginekolozi rekli da je to bez veze pa nisam išla, isto sam A+ a mm je 0- tako da stvarno ne kužim na što sam se mogla senzibilizirati...
svima sretna nova 2013. i uživajte u bušicama  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sejla

bravo kitty za vejikog dečkića  :Zaljubljen: 

hvala vam cure, ma moja dr je uvijek užurbana tak da jedva uspijem i nešto pitat, rekla mi da to obavim pa sam tek kasnije malo razmišljala i shvatila da mi nije baš jasno zašto je to potrebno dva puta raditi kad mi je Rh+....a čak mi je i na tom prvom nalazu, iako je uredan, poštambiljano ponoviti nalaz u 8tt  :Confused:  nemam pojma, odradit ću, pa....

----------


## milasova8

Evo drage moje,nakon svih peripetija,jucer na UZV bebica divno izgleda,sva je vesela..presretna sam..
I evo napokon sutra iden doma!!!

Mare,poceli su mi racunat tj.prema ounkciji,tako da srijedom punim..danas 12+1..opet smo tu negdje :Smile: 

Svima zelim mirne trudnoce i krasne bebice

----------


## sejla

htjela sam reći, u 8mj. trudnoće

----------


## mare41

milasova, kako misliš prema punkciji? od punkcije minus 14 dana, to misliš? jako mi je drago da je sve u redu i da ideš doma, i moraš papati!!!!!
kitty, sejla, kiss!

----------


## sejla

super milasova, bravo za veselu mrvu  :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

Da,punkcija-14 dana..
Sad sam usla u 13 tj.i nekako sam mirnija

----------


## milasova8

Sejla,tvoja buba je vec velika..proletilo vrijeme

Venddy,nadam se da se kod tebe smirila situacija i da ces se jos druziti sa,svojom bebicom 2u1

Mare,draga,samo uzivaj sa malenim ribicama

Mury,kako si ti?

----------


## 123beba

Milasova, tako mi je drago! Želim ti da od sada pa nadalje uzivas u svakom trenutku trudnoće i da dalje sve protekne bez ikakvih problema! 

Kayra, baš mi je žao... Drži se... Grlim...

----------


## mare41

Mury vas sve pozdravlja i poručuje da je sve super, malo je gledaju i kontroliraju u bolnici, valjda samo na dan, dva.

----------


## pipi73

Kyra...jako mi je zao...jako

Milasova radujem se da je sve u redu...sto isto zelim venddy,strategiji,mury...svima koje zaboravih...

Mare drago mi je sto te ribice slusaju...uzivaj draga...Veliki poljubac ima saljem kao i Sejlinoj gimnasticarki...

Meni je danas punih 15 nedelja...polagano se priblizava i 5 mjesec...puno je lakse sada...mucnine su uglavnom prestale...

----------


## anabanana

Evo i mene sa 1.UZV. nisam mogla izdrzati do utorka. Uglavnom, bebica ima 3 mm, sto odgovara 6 tjedana, i treperi !!
Jako sam sretna i prestravljena u isto vrijeme : :Smile: ))

----------


## sanda1977

> Evo i mene sa 1.UZV. nisam mogla izdrzati do utorka. Uglavnom, bebica ima 3 mm, sto odgovara 6 tjedana, i treperi !!
> Jako sam sretna i prestravljena u isto vrijeme :))


a joj a meni ste pametovale jučer kako ne valja ići često na uzv... :oklagija: 
i ja idem sada poslije tri sata....isto se nadam da bude sve ok

----------


## sanda1977

> Evo i mene sa 1.UZV. nisam mogla izdrzati do utorka. Uglavnom, bebica ima 3 mm, sto odgovara 6 tjedana, i treperi !!
> Jako sam sretna i prestravljena u isto vrijeme :))


sretno i čestitam

----------


## MalaMa

drage moje,
hvala Bogu da su vaše bebice super i da rastu  :Smile: .
Kayra žao mi je što je tako završilo  :Sad: . Želim vam sretnu trudnoću čim prije  :Love: .

mi smo danas 18+1 i već neko vrijeme osjetim svoju bubolinu. ovaj tjedan sve češće i jače. bogme je nemirka. neopisiv osjećaj, drage moje. uskoro nas čeka veliki uzv i nadam se da će sve bit uredu.

pozdrav svima i sve, sve najljepše u ovoj godini od srca vam želim!  :Kiss:

----------


## anabanana

Sanda, meni je ovo prvi UZV!

----------


## anabanana

Isla sam ranije jer me cesto probada u jajnicima i napuhnuta sam kao zaba.

----------


## mare41

sanda, cekamo lijepe vijesji!
anab. predivno!

----------


## hope31

anabanana bravo za mrvicu :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> Isla sam ranije jer me cesto probada u jajnicima i napuhnuta sam kao zaba.


također isto..... i što sam dobila 5 kg u kratkom periodu..
e nama kuca  :Heart:  junačko i vejiki smo 10 mm.....sve je kako treba!
mi presretni  :Very Happy:

----------


## hope31

super sanda,vidis da je sve ok :Smile:

----------


## sejla

anabanana, sanda  :Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## sanda1977

> anabanana, sanda


sada sam malo mirnija....
*hope31* hvala....
mm pitao da li se vide brkovi.... :Laughing:

----------


## anabanana

eto ga na, vidis da je sve u redu? Nek tako i ostane!

----------


## sanda1977

> eto ga na, vidis da je sve u redu? Nek tako i ostane!


sad se lakše diše....zasad  :Smile:

----------


## patuljchica

> Cure, jel standardna procedura ponavljati test senzibilizacije (iat) više puta? Radila sam ga već u 13tt (sve bilo ok), i na zadnjem pregledu mi je dr napisala uputnicu da ga opet obavim u 32tt. Krvna grupa mi je inače A+.


Sejla, senzibilizacija se, koliko ja znam, u pravilu ponavlja pred kraj trudnoće (piše ti i na onom papiru iz Petrove "ponoviti u 8 mj.t."). Ja sam isto ponavljala, a i sto sam krvna grupa +. Ako se dobro sjećam objašnjenja moje doktorice - nije point u Rh+ nego u onim drugim parametrima koji se kod ovog testa provode, a koji se u trudnoći mogu "pošeremetiti". Ma sad si već "velika" trudnica pa će ti to vađenje krvi u Petrovoj brzo proći (možeš se bez grižnje savijesti švercati  :Wink: )

Svim drugim trudnicama, velikim i malima, sretnu i veselu Novu godinu želim, sa mirnim trudnoćama i prekrasnim bebicama!
Naša carica je ovih dana navršila godinu dana i u uživamo u svakoj sekundi provedenoj sa njom! 
Ljubi vas sve mama praške čudilice!

----------


## J&D

> također isto..... i što sam dobila 5 kg u kratkom periodu..
> e nama kuca  junačko i vejiki smo 10 mm.....sve je kako treba!
> mi presretni


Bravo cestitke! Fino smo ti govorili  :Wink:

----------


## sejla

Hvala patuljchice! Idem to obavit u pon, al me baš zanimalo zašto se mora ponavljat tj. može li se nešto u nalazu od 13tt promijenit ak je tad bio ok...A za švercanje što veliš bih trebala još i jastuk stavit da se vidi da sam u 32tt, inače  :Laughing:  Pusa Mateici za rođendan  :Kiss: 

MalaMa, super za prva javljanja, vidjet ćeš šta te još čeka kad mrva naraste i postane snažnija  :Zaljubljen:  (moja se već lijepo jutros naskakala i bilo je je na sve strane, hehe)
pipi73, drago mi je da su prestale mučnine, sad mi uživaj  :Kiss:

----------


## medonija

sanda bravo za  :Heart:  ! :Very Happy:  jesam ti rekla da je sve ok, a ti nećeš slušat! 
sad se ljepo opusti i uživaj  :Wink: 

btw 10mm !!!  :Shock:  pa to je "kapitalac"!  :Laughing:  koji ti je to tjedan/dan?

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda bravo za  ! jesam ti rekla da je sve ok, a ti nećeš slušat! 
> sad se ljepo opusti i uživaj 
> 
> btw 10mm !!!  pa to je "kapitalac"!  koji ti je to tjedan/dan?


hehehe......7+2
ej u koliko sati se rade UZV na vv-u? ti si bila pa znaš....

----------


## medonija

ja sam došla oko 10h i ubrzo je prozivao za uzv, ali to je bio onaj zadnji dan prije g.o. 21.12. pa nije bilo punkcija, mislim da su bila samo 2-3 transfera i možda koja beta... ne znam kako je inače kad su "u punom pogonu"...

----------


## 123beba

Inace i sestre kažu da se dođe oko 10, a kad je puni pogon zavisi koliko je punkcija i transfera jer nakon njih idu cure za uzv. No mislim da najkasnije do 11 već mozes biti gotova. Sretno! I da, čestitam na srceku!!!!! Predivno!

----------


## 123beba

Baš sam na temi odbrojavanje pročitala da je Amyx sinoć rodila curicu i dečka pa da i sa vama podjelim tu radosnu vijest! Nadam se da su mama i kikaci dobro! Čestitam!!!!

----------


## sanda1977

> Baš sam na temi odbrojavanje pročitala da je Amyx sinoć rodila curicu i dečka pa da i sa vama podjelim tu radosnu vijest! Nadam se da su mama i kikaci dobro! Čestitam!!!!


bravo za Amyx...l :Klap: 
i ja se nadam da je sve ok...
ma ja pitam jer da znam krenuti na put,ako je od 8 onda moram krenuti oko 2 ujutro...ako je od 10 onda kasnije....a mi ćemo krenuti ipak da budemo tamo od 8....jer tek se vračaju sa go....pa možda neće biti punkcija i transfera....

----------


## 123beba

Pa imaš pravo... Vjerovatno još neće biti punkcija no možda je najbolje da u pon nazoves sestre i pitaš kada da dođeš.

----------


## sejla

čestitke amyx na dječici, predivno  :Zaljubljen:   :Heart:

----------


## sanda1977

> Pa imaš pravo... Vjerovatno još neće biti punkcija no možda je najbolje da u pon nazoves sestre i pitaš kada da dođeš.


nazvat ću u ponedjeljak,pa pitati....nisam znala da od pon počinju raditi....odlično!
(pročitala na temi VV)....

----------


## Moe

Ovdje je raspoloženje dobro, pa da i ja podijelim sa vama svoju sreću. 
Na 16+1 smo obavili još jedan redovni trudnički pregled. 

Posteljica je smještena sa stražnje strane maternice, djelomično pokriva ušće, no rečeno mi je da se ne opterećujem s tim, da je važno to zabilježiti da možemo na idućem pregledu usporediti, a da će se dotad vjerojatno podići. MMu i meni su zabranjeni odnosi radi te spuštene posteljice, a ja sam se odlučila i dalje čuvati nekih pokreta, čučanja, dizanja teškog i slično.. Rekao je također da se ne iznenadim ako bude malo krvarenja i brljavljenja i da nije ništa zabrinjavajuće dok ne postane obilno - to se može dogoditi radi spuštene posteljice. To što se ne bih zabrinula hahah, mislim da bi preletila do prve bolnice da krene brljavljenje. Srećom dosad u trudnoći nemam ta iskustva.
Obzirom da mi je iz krvne slike željezo na donjoj granici - dobila sam preporuku za nabaviti i trošiti ekstra željezo. Moj CRP o kojem sam pisala negdje ranije je ok. Do idućeg pregleda imam ponovno napraviti krvnu sliku. 

E sad onaj važniji dio...
Beba je savršeno dobro, raspoložena je i neprestano u pokretu. Izrotirala se nekoliko puta tijekom pregleda. Ruke i noge živahne, gura prst u usta, pokazala nam je i prstićem prema gore (thumb up), valjda nam daje znak da joj je super ispod maminog srca  :Smile:  U jednom trenutku je imala palac u ustima, a već u drugom trenutku ručice preko genitalija. Pokretima usana je odavala dojam kao da nešto žvače, mljacka. Konačno su i proporcije tijela uobičajene, nije glava prevelika u odnosu na tijelo kao u ranijim stadijima trudnoće. Noge su dužinom prerasle ruke (isto su dosad bili podjednake dužine). Doktor je rekao da je sve razvijeno kako treba za ovaj stadij, mali mozak, jetra, mokraćni kanal, glavna vena iz srca, leće oka, usne, nosić, prstići, glavne kosti.. ma jednostavno - savršeno malo biće. Zvuk srca mami i tati kao pjesma. Sa 145 otkucaja u minuti  :Smile: 

Sve cure koje ste prošle ovo što pričam znate kakva je to neizmjerna sreća gledati to savršenstvo;
Koje ste u fazi čekanja - želim Vam da što prije doživite ovakve predivne emocije. 
Iako sam prilično osjetljiva i cmoljava na ovakve "scene", začudo tamo se držim jako dobro i nasmijano, a glavna zanimacija mi je (dok doktor objašnjava što je što) - kriomice pogledati u supruga kako zaljubljeno gleda u naše malo čudo na monitoru. 

Sad nestrpljivo čekamo sljedeći pregled sa 20 tjedana trudnoće, i nadamo se da će mala glumica/mali glumac biti opet tako dobro raspoložen i zabavljati nas svojim nastupom na monitoru u ordinaciji. 
Nadamo se da će mama i prije sljedećeg posjeta doktoru osjetiti bebine pokrete  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tikica78

hej curke moje.. prvo da čestitam od srca našoj amyx!!!! nadam se da će nam se uskoro javiti da čujemo kak je bilo i kolike su bebice.

ja jučer bila na pregledu mi smo ušči u 35tjedan.. na ctg se očitavaju trudići non stop pa sad dokad budemo izdržali.. na uzv smo vidjeli dva mala prašćića 
jer su bebe navodno već oko 2600g ! 
ja sam jako zadovoljna jer sad znam da će s njima biti sve baš dobro!

a ja sam kao balon, jako mi je teško jedva se krećem.. al još malo tješim se..
svima kisač!!

----------


## Moe

> ja sam jako zadovoljna jer sad znam da će s njima biti sve baš dobro!


Vrijeme leti draga tikica78! Stvarno su veliki kikići  :Smile: 
Sretno!  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## kitty

amyx čestitam od  :Heart: , uživajte svi skupa!

tikice78, mi smo tu negdje sa terminom, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da još izdržite 3u1  :Smile: .
Moe  :Klap:  za uzv, prekrasno! moja posteljica je isto straga, i do negdje 21.tt je bila niže ali se nakon toga podigla i sve je ok.
sanda1977 bravo za srčeko i sretno sutra!

----------


## venddy

čestitam našoj amix na curici i dečku :Klap: 

također čestitka anabanana i sanda na vašim malim  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## J&D

> Ovdje je raspoloženje dobro, pa da i ja podijelim sa vama svoju sreću. 
> Na 16+1 smo obavili još jedan redovni trudnički pregled. 
> 
> Posteljica je smještena sa stražnje strane maternice, djelomično pokriva ušće, no rečeno mi je da se ne opterećujem s tim, da je važno to zabilježiti da možemo na idućem pregledu usporediti, a da će se dotad vjerojatno podići. MMu i meni su zabranjeni odnosi radi te spuštene posteljice, a ja sam se odlučila i dalje čuvati nekih pokreta, čučanja, dizanja teškog i slično.. Rekao je također da se ne iznenadim ako bude malo krvarenja i brljavljenja i da nije ništa zabrinjavajuće dok ne postane obilno - to se može dogoditi radi spuštene posteljice. To što se ne bih zabrinula hahah, mislim da bi preletila do prve bolnice da krene brljavljenje. Srećom dosad u trudnoći nemam ta iskustva.
> Obzirom da mi je iz krvne slike željezo na donjoj granici - dobila sam preporuku za nabaviti i trošiti ekstra željezo. Moj CRP o kojem sam pisala negdje ranije je ok. Do idućeg pregleda imam ponovno napraviti krvnu sliku. 
> 
> E sad onaj važniji dio...
> Beba je savršeno dobro, raspoložena je i neprestano u pokretu. Izrotirala se nekoliko puta tijekom pregleda. Ruke i noge živahne, gura prst u usta, pokazala nam je i prstićem prema gore (thumb up), valjda nam daje znak da joj je super ispod maminog srca  U jednom trenutku je imala palac u ustima, a već u drugom trenutku ručice preko genitalija. Pokretima usana je odavala dojam kao da nešto žvače, mljacka. Konačno su i proporcije tijela uobičajene, nije glava prevelika u odnosu na tijelo kao u ranijim stadijima trudnoće. Noge su dužinom prerasle ruke (isto su dosad bili podjednake dužine). Doktor je rekao da je sve razvijeno kako treba za ovaj stadij, mali mozak, jetra, mokraćni kanal, glavna vena iz srca, leće oka, usne, nosić, prstići, glavne kosti.. ma jednostavno - savršeno malo biće. Zvuk srca mami i tati kao pjesma. Sa 145 otkucaja u minuti 
> 
> ...


Draga cestitam od srca, znam kakav je osjecaj i moj muz tako reagira  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
Jel nisu vidjeli spol ili niste htjeli znati!

----------


## Moe

> Draga cestitam od srca, znam kakav je osjecaj i moj muz tako reagira 
> Jel nisu vidjeli spol ili niste htjeli znati!


Dr. je na početku rekao da je beba sakrila da se ne vidi, kasnije kad je mogao možda vidjeti mi više nismo pitali.
Čula sam da je on od onih koji nisu voljni davati prognoze dok nisu 100% sigurni. Tako da se nadam da će idući put na 20 tjedana biti 100% siguran  :Smile:  jer smo prilično znatiželjni.

----------


## pipi73

čestitam amix na curici i dečku...da su zivi i zdravi ...mami sto brzi oporavak

Moe i tebi draga cestitke od srca...ispred nas ste tacno 7 dana.... :Heart: 

Vrijeme leti draga tikica78..uskoro ces zagrliti najvoljenija bica na cjelom svijetu... :Zaljubljen: 

sanda bravo za :Heart: ,uzivaj sada

----------


## strategija

Danas sve same lijepe vijesti na forumu tako da ne kvarim dobro raspoloženje neću o svom stanju. Pusa cure i samo hrabro dalje  :Kiss:

----------


## sejla

Moe i tikice,  :Klap:   :Heart: 
strategija, drž nam se i čuvaj dječicu  :Love:

----------


## mare41

strategija, napisi ipak, sad se brinem
amyx, cestitam i ovdje!
sanda, uzivajte
moe, divno te citati
pipi, puno pusa saljem
alo, krol, javi se

----------


## krol

javljam se mare....  :Smile: 

evo nas,sezdesetak dana do poroda,beba (kuc,kuc ,kuc) zdrava,prava,citava,zena se pati sa pritiskom,osjecajem gusenja i trnjenjem ruku ali muski  :Smile:  podnosi sve tegebe....

polako krecu kucne pripreme za dolazak najdrazeg stvorenja,sujevjerna je pa neda nista kupovati ,samo me vuca od radnje do radnje i razgleda i rezervise....u svakom slucaju ...zanimljivo i meni potpuno strano i neobicno gledati one minijaturne stvarcice za bebe,jednostavno mozak mi ne moze prihvatiti da ce to tako maleno biti  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

lako ce tata placat kad ce trebat, a stalno ce trebat :Smile: , jel ima povisen tlak? pije tablete?

----------


## krol

ima....pije methildopu.....3x1....tlak 160/100 ali metildopa to drzi na 130/80

----------


## Mia Lilly

*amyx*, čestitam na bebicama!

----------


## Ginger

strategija, brines me, pisi sta bi

svima ostalima pusa, radujem se s vama

----------


## 123beba

Strategija, svi smo mi radosni kada ima lijepih vijesti na forumu, ali mislim da nam je svima ovaj forum drag jer smo tu jedna za drugu i kada je teško... Javi nam se! Grlim!!!!!

----------


## strategija

Prespavala sam noć tako da je u glavi samo mrvicu lakše a srce i dalje mi puca.... Jučer ujutro mi je iscurila plodna voda. Jedna bebica je već skroz dolje spuštena i gotovo da nema plodne vode. Druga je ima dovoljno i s njom je sve u najboljem redu. Primam nove antibiotike i cilj je što dulje izdržati samo da ne dođe do infekcije. Ako je netko čuo za pozitivan ishod situacije kao moje neka mi se javi! Pusa svima!

----------


## Inesz

strategija,
vibram za tvoje bebe i tebe. drži se!

----------


## maca papucarica

*Strategija* saljem milijun pozitivnih misli i molitava za tebe i tvoju hrabru djecicu  :Heart:   :Heart: 
Kakve su prognoze doktora?

Inace, koliko god se mi ovdje veselili lijepim vijestima, zivot se sastoji i od onih manje lijepih, pa i ruznih, a ovo je zajednica ljudi koji se razumiju, i spremni su zagrliti i za cestitku i za utjehu, pruziti savjet, podrsku...
Drzi se, mila, i istresi sve kad zatreba  :Heart:

----------


## sejla

ajme strategija  :Sad:  s tobom smo u mislima, drži nam se  :Love: 
brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i tvoju dječicu, da što dulje izdržite i bude sve dobro na kraju.....

----------


## frka

strategija draga, drži se... šaljem vam zagrljaj i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba...

----------


## 123beba

> *Strategija* saljem milijun pozitivnih misli i molitava za tebe i tvoju hrabru djecicu  
> Kakve su prognoze doktora?
> 
> Inace, koliko god se mi ovdje veselili lijepim vijestima, zivot se sastoji i od onih manje lijepih, pa i ruznih, a ovo je zajednica ljudi koji se razumiju, i spremni su zagrliti i za cestitku i za utjehu, pruziti savjet, podrsku...
> Drzi se, mila, i istresi sve kad zatreba


Potpisujem! U kojem ste nam sad tjednu?

----------


## željkica

strategija  :Love:

----------


## strategija

Hvala vam cure na podršci  :Kiss: 
Danas je 22+2. Doktore je strah bilo šta prognozirati jer je bilo raznoraznih slučajeva. Kažu da bi bilo odlično kad bi još bar 2tj dogurala. Ako dođe do infekcije za manju gotovo da i nema šansi a i veća beba bi bila onda pod velikim rizikom. Pošto sam skroz otvorena i sklonija sam infekcijama. Kažu da su prva 72h najkritičnija. Ako prođe bez infekcije i temperature postoji bar neka nada za oboje. Neznam, milion pitanja mi je u glavi.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Strategija, milijon ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i bebe!

----------


## kitty

strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i tvoje male borce  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

draga strategija, mislim na vas!

----------


## Kyra Ars

Draga strategija, drži se, nadamo se dobromu...
Evo bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i tvoje srećice.

----------


## tikica_69

Ja bila jučer na pregledu, zatvorena sam ko sef narodne banke  :Rolling Eyes: 
Danas smo 37+5 i mislim da ću i ja završiti na induciranom i namučiti se  kao i na prvom porodu. Ionako mi je doktor rekao da s obzirom na moje  godine i činjenicu da sam zadnji put rađala prije 17 godina, da sam u  stvari ko prvorotka i umirem od straha  :scared: 
Počela sam naoticati, tlak mi je već graničan a moje grčeve koje ja  osjećam već danima ctg uopće ne bilježi, znači nema ih u stvari. Ribici  se izgleda neće van  :Sad: 
Strategija, vibram za što bolji ishod  :Love:

----------


## milasova8

Strategija,draga,iz sveg srca vibram da izdrzis sto dulje i da na kraju bude sve ok..

----------


## La-tica

Pozdrav svima....imam pitanje za cure koje su trudne koliko i ja tj. 13 tt, i one koje se sjećaju tog perioda  :Smile: 
dakle već nekoliko dana imam nešto tipa menstrualnih grčeva, ne znam čemu bih propisala to (nema veze ni sa probavom)....Sinoć je bio jedan strašan, koji me natjerao do suza.

Nemam krvarenja, nemam iscjedak, nikakvih vanjskih simptoma.
Ovo mi je prva trudnoća, nakon prvog IVF-a....blago je reći da ludim i pizdim....Ako neko ima nekakvu sugestiju, pišite molim vas, lijepo, loše, mogu podnijeti...hvala

----------


## mare41

la, ja usla u 13., da kucnem-zasad sve super, ja ti ne mogu pomoci, mozda neko drugi moze
tiki, sta ribicu briga kako je tebi :Smile: , ona ce van kad ce htjeti :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

La-tica,
ja sam oko 8-10 tt osjećala rastezanje maternice kao lagano piljenje. nije me bolilo. sve što ti mi možemo napisati su osobna iskustva koja nisu relevantna. ako te boli-pravac dr.

sretno!

----------


## hope31

strategija puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i tvoje bebice da na kraju ipak bude sve u redu

----------


## maca papucarica

*La-tica*, mene na kraju 12. tjedna par dana dosta bolilo. Kod mene nije bilo kao menstrualni grcevi, ali je bolilo svojski! Samodijagnosticirala sam si (sklona sam tome  :Grin: ) neku gadnu upalu. Izvadila krv, urin, sve super, na uzv bebson mase, srceko kuca, sve 5...
Razgovarajuci sa dr i pregledom iskustava online, dosla sam do zakljucka da postoje bezbolne i bolnije trudnoce. Bolovi nalik menstrualnim grcevima i ini nisu zabrinjavajuci ako ne traju dugo (tipa da te rastura cijeli dan), nisu praceni krvarenjem, cudnim iscjetkom, temperaturom, zimicom, povracanjem i sl. ALI, sve sto te zabrine, puuuno je bolje otici provjeriti kod dr, nego razbijati glavu i traziti rijesenja po okolo! Sto je sigurno, nije nesigurno!

----------


## sanda1977

> Prespavala sam noć tako da je u glavi samo mrvicu lakše a srce i dalje mi puca.... Jučer ujutro mi je iscurila plodna voda. Jedna bebica je već skroz dolje spuštena i gotovo da nema plodne vode. Druga je ima dovoljno i s njom je sve u najboljem redu. Primam nove antibiotike i cilj je što dulje izdržati samo da ne dođe do infekcije. Ako je netko čuo za pozitivan ishod situacije kao moje neka mi se javi! Pusa svima!


draga  :Love:

----------


## venddy

Strategija drzi nam se i neka bebice ostanu s tobom sto duze. Saljem zagrljaj draga

----------


## La-tica

logika mi govori da paničarim i da dižem crvene zastave bezveze....a opet jako me strah..bol nije prisutna stalno, zaboli i pusti...pričekat cu sa liječnicima  :Wink: 
hvala na odgovorima

----------


## pipi73

Strategija...molim se za tebe...bice to dobro aBda...

----------


## Mury

Strategija draga bezbroj~~~~~~~za nabolji moguci ishod!
Tikica69 i Tikica78~~~~~~~~za najljepsi i bezbolni susret! Kyra,zao mi je!Sanda i anab.super za srceka!!!
Ja u bolnici,imala opet malo krvarenje-hematom,ali sad je ok.Cekam nalaze briseva,pa nadam se doma.Bebe super,zivahne,mjerili nuhalni,glavice..sve ok!

----------


## Moe

> Moe  za uzv, prekrasno! moja posteljica je isto straga, i do negdje 21.tt je bila niže ali se nakon toga podigla i sve je ok.


Ma tako nekako i računam. Nemam potrebe paničariti bespotrebno prije vremena. 
(A i ako ostane niže - ni prva ni zadnja...)




> Moe i tebi draga cestitke od srca...ispred nas ste tacno 7 dana....


Hvala, onda smo _terminuše_  :Smile: 




> polako krecu kucne pripreme za dolazak najdrazeg stvorenja,sujevjerna je pa neda nista kupovati ,samo me vuca od radnje do radnje i razgleda i rezervise....u svakom slucaju ...zanimljivo i meni potpuno strano i neobicno gledati one minijaturne stvarcice za bebe,jednostavno mozak mi ne moze prihvatiti da ce to tako maleno biti


 :Zaljubljen: 
a tek kad primiš u naručje!




> svima ostalima pusa, radujem se s vama


hvala draga, i tebi cmoka!




> Kažu da bi bilo odlično kad bi još bar 2tj dogurala. Ako dođe do infekcije za manju gotovo da i nema šansi a i veća beba bi bila onda pod velikim rizikom. Pošto sam skroz otvorena i sklonija sam infekcijama. Kažu da su prva 72h najkritičnija. Ako prođe bez infekcije i temperature postoji bar neka nada za oboje. Neznam, milion pitanja mi je u glavi.


Molim se za tebe, i nadam se da će sve na kraju dobro završiti. Želim da bebice ostanu s mamom još i više od 2 tjedna! Drž se!




> Danas smo 37+5 i mislim da ću i ja završiti na induciranom i namučiti se  kao i na prvom porodu.


A ja se nadam da ipak nećeš. Šaljem pozitivne vibre da porod bude što jednostavniji!




> Ja u bolnici,imala opet malo krvarenje-hematom,ali sad je ok.Cekam nalaze briseva,pa nadam se doma.Bebe super,zivahne,mjerili nuhalni,glavice..sve ok!


Drago mi je da je sve ok, i neka ne bude više posjeta bolnici prije samog finala!

----------


## La-tica

Strategija, divim se tvojoj snagi....

----------


## Mali Mimi

Strategija sretno i da izdržite još malo

----------


## Ginger

strategija  :Love:  draga, ne znam sto reci osim da se drzis
do neba vibram za tebe i tvoje mrvice
strasno mi je zao sto prolazite kroz to, nadam se da zavrsiti najbolje sto moze  :Heart:  :Heart: 

La-tica ako boli, odi doktoru, ako nista- smirit ce te

----------


## Gabi25

Strategija mislim na tebe i držim fige da izdrzite sto duže ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Strategija... 
mislim na vas.  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok.

----------


## ljubilica

*strategija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  da i ti i tvoje mrvice dočekate sretan kraj  :Kiss:

----------


## tikica78

strategija tako mi je žao da stalno pročaziš kroz neke tegobe.. ja sam čula za istjecanje vode , znam curu kojoj su od 20.tj govorili da beba nema vode i da samo čekaju da srčeko stane.. ona je sad 38 tjedan i sve je ok, voda je stalno bila li-la i uvijek na nekoj granici preživjljavanja, tak da se nadam da će i tebi biti tako..
hrabre su to male mrvice .. molim se za tebe drži se ! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~

la-tica  ja sam od početka imala neke grčeve i preporuka mojih liječnika je bila magnezij , ja ga i dan danas koristim a sad sam već u 35tjednu.
pitaj liječnika nazovi ga. ja sam tako .

tikica69, tvojoj ribici je baš lijepo kod tebe .. meni je to sad dr. na uzv rekao zadnji put za moje bebe.. naime sva se raspadam bolovi su mi nemogući , bebe su mi pritisnule neke živce pa mi lijeva noga trne ( kao drvena ) au desnu mi sijeva bol jedva dođem do wc-a , noge oteknute, stomak guši već lagano , ne spavam , al moje bebe uživaju i super napreduju tak da guram dan po dan iako jedva čekam da ih vidim!

----------


## pipi73

Cure...ja bih samo da upitam za strategiju..nadam se da je dobro...sto i svima nama zalim...pozz

----------


## strategija

Hvala, pipi! Ja sam još uvijek u komadu. Dobro se osijećam, srčeka kucaju i mogla bi ovako mirovati još mjesecima ali tko zna šta mi je suđeno... 
Pusa svima i ~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba!

----------


## Moe

> Ja sam još uvijek u komadu. Dobro se osijećam, srčeka kucaju


Baš mi je drago čuti tj pročitati. Neka sve ostane kako treba do samog kraja!

----------


## tikica78

strategija samo hrabro dok srčeka kucaju sve je ok.. biti će dobro sve ! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pipi73

> Hvala, pipi! Ja sam još uvijek u komadu. Dobro se osijećam, srčeka kucaju i mogla bi ovako mirovati još mjesecima ali tko zna šta mi je suđeno... 
> Pusa svima i ~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba!


Samo ti odmaraj....bice sve to najbolje...vidjeces....Mislimo na tebe

----------


## mare41

strategija, draga, samo nam se javljaj,čekamo vijesti i mislimo na tebe

----------


## kitty

strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~

----------


## Ginger

Strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da jos dugo mirujes i da izdrzite sto duze u komadu
mislim na tebe i nadam se da ce sve ispasti u najboljem redu

----------


## 123beba

Strategija, cure su već sve rekle... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## libicaa

Strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MalaMa

srtategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## analoneta

strategija..........nemam nazalost komentara...samo puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vas troje da sve prođe u najboljem redu.....ja nazalost vise nepitam ni kako ni zasto i nemam nikakve nade(34+3)..uzivam u migoljenju svoje hrabre curice dok ne dođe nam sudnji dan....kako trudnoca odmice na svakom novom pregledu nam nalaze nesto novo(sad vec i deformacija na licu).....samo da se moja curica smiri na kraju i da nepati,a mi smo zene jake i prebrodit cemo to sve sta nam zivot stavlja na put...... ali TI NEMOJ GUBITI NADU TI JOŠ DO KRAJA IMAS DOSTA I IMAS SANSE DA SPASIS SVOJE PODSTANARE!!!!! i jedno zapamti SVAKI SLUCAJ JE ZASEBAN!!!! NE MOZES S NI JEDNIM SLUCAJEM NISTA USPOREĐIVATI(barem ja nisam nasla ni jedan slucaj s kojim sam mogla usporedit ovo sto mi se sada desava)......  puno vibrica i da sve prođe dobro!!!  :Love:  :Kiss:

----------


## hope31

draga analoneta nema rijeci utjehe znam ali ja ti od sveg srca zelim da se tvoja curica izbori,kazu da su curice puno veci borci..vjerujte u nju i da vam dodje na svijet i bude sve u redu,znaju i dr dosta grijesiti i iskreno se nadam da ce kod vas biti tako.
zelim vam draga od srca najbolji moguci ishod

----------


## sanda1977

strategija i analoneta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vas...
mi jučer našli hematom 14x6mm.....bebica za sada napredujem....kod dr Alebića sam 7+5,po zm,a kod svoje mi računa po punkciji....moram to danas joj reći da MPOdr računa po ZM....

----------


## bugaboo

Strategija mislim na vas i drzim fige da sto duze ostanete skupa i da na kraju sve bude ok.

Analoneta imas potpuno pravo da je svaki slucaj razlicit i dr-i cesto ni sami ne znaju kakav ce biti ishod problematicnih trudnoca. Ovo za deformacije na licu me podsjetilo da su mojoj cimerici dok sam lezala na patologiji trudnoce dr-i rekli da se na uzv vidi da je deformirana glavica i tko zna sto jos, a kad se decko rodio sa glavicom je sve bilo ok i nikakvih deformacija takve vrste nije bilo. 

Za obje puno vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~

Svim ostalim trudnicama zelim sto bezbriznije mazenje bushe :Love:

----------


## amyx

Evo da se i ja javim...mi smo super, ljubimo se i mazimo...uglavnom uživamo.
Nakon pregleda u trudničkoj ambulanti Sv duh dr mi je preporučio hospitalizaciju. Hospitalizirana sam  03.01.13. ujutro, a navečer hitan carski rez jer mi je tlak podivljao ...
U 23:54 rođena je Eni 2580 g, 48 cm, apg 10/10  a u 23:55 rođen je Martin 2570 g, 47 cm, apg 10/10

----------


## Evelyn73

Drage cure, citam vas vec neko vrijeme, ali nikako da se ukljucim.
Prije svega, strategiji, analoneti i svima vama koje se borite, zajedno sa svojim bebicama, zelim puno hrabrosti i najsretniji ishod!

Tek sam u 12. tt. Za par dana idem na UZV (prvi nakon mjesec dana) i nestrpljivost, neizvjesnost, strah... rastu. 
Narucena sam na SD, u ambulantu za visokorizicne trudnoce. Ide li netko od vas tamo i kakva su iskustva? Da li ste kod njih radile kombinirani probir i koliko se za isti cekaju rezultati?
Pretpostavljam da neke privatne klinike imaju napredniju tehnologiju pa razmisljam otici na pregled i u neku od njih - dvoumim se izmedju dr. Kosa za kojeg sam procitala sve najbolje, i poliklinike Podobnik (radi "4D" UZV). Nadam se cuti od vas neku korisnu informaciju i misljenje.

----------


## bugaboo

Amyx cestitam od srca na bebicama :Very Happy: , uzivajte i puno se mazite :Love:

----------


## amyx

> hej curke moje.. prvo da čestitam od srca našoj amyx!!!! nadam se da će nam se uskoro javiti da čujemo kak je bilo i kolike su bebice.
> 
> ja jučer bila na pregledu mi smo ušči u 35tjedan.. na ctg se očitavaju trudići non stop pa sad dokad budemo izdržali.. na uzv smo vidjeli dva mala prašćića 
> jer su bebe navodno već oko 2600g ! 
> ja sam jako zadovoljna jer sad znam da će s njima biti sve baš dobro!
> 
> a ja sam kao balon, jako mi je teško jedva se krećem.. al još malo tješim se..
> svima kisač!!



Moji su dan prije poroda bili procijenjeni na oko 3000 g, na kraju rođeni sa 2570 i 2580... ali sve je super i sve 5 tako da ne brini...

----------


## bubekica

da se i ja malo ubacim:
*strategija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*analoneta* saljem najveci zagrljaj!
*amyx*  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## analoneta

> Evo da se i ja javim...mi smo super, ljubimo se i mazimo...uglavnom uživamo.
> Nakon pregleda u trudničkoj ambulanti Sv duh dr mi je preporučio hospitalizaciju. Hospitalizirana sam  03.01.13. ujutro, a navečer hitan carski rez jer mi je tlak podivljao ...
> U 23:54 rođena je Eni 2580 g, 48 cm, apg 10/10  a u 23:55 rođen je Martin 2570 g, 47 cm, apg 10/10



cestitke od <3......mali blizanceki

----------


## strategija

Analoneta  :Love:  Grlim te i držim fige da sve prođe u najboljem redu. Kako hope kaže cure su jače borci i vjerujem da će se tvoja izboriti za sebe i hrabre roditelje ~~~~~~~~
Amyx čestitam još jednom! Mazite se, pazite i uživajte  :Smile: 
Sanda hematom iš iš!
Evelyn želim ti mirnu školsku trudnoću kao i ostalim trudnicama!

----------


## željkica

Strategija ,Analoneta nadam se da će sve bit uredu,mora!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fige: 

Amyx,preslatki su ,uživaj!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## venddy

Strategija i Analoneta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za hrabre mame i hrabre bebice. Neka sve bude kako treba

Amixy bebice su preslatke  :Klap:  :Klap:  , čestitam još jednom

----------


## Konfuzija

Joj, gle Amyxine bebe!  :Zaljubljen:  Imaš dvije, daš jednu meni?  :Wink:  Šalim se, prelijepa su ti djeca... Neka narastu veliki i zdravi i pametni! :pivo:

----------


## MalaMa

amyx čestitam!!!! joj bebe su medene, prekrasne  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## amyx

Hvala tete na komplimentima

----------


## lovekd

Amyx. čestitke tebi i tm na prekrasnim bebama  :Very Happy:  Uživajte u maženju i paženju  :Very Happy:  Al curka je prava, ima veliku kosu ko i moja  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Čestitam draga Amyx!!!

----------


## gričanka

*Amyx*   ....  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ginger

amyx  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ginger

strategija, analoneta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše borce

----------


## milivoj73

> Hvala tete na komplimentima


evo i od čika milivoja čestitke i pozdravi još jednom  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

draga amyx hvala ti što si mi napisala to za težinu beba.. i mene čudi da mi stalno govore da su tako velike bebe.. vjerojatno su fulali.. jučer mi rekli da je dečko 2500 a cura 2700 ..
preslatki su ti.. kako si ti nakon carskog? 

strategija i analoneta samo hrabro vjerujte u svoje bebice .. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## milasova8

Amyx,djecica su jednostavno prekrasna :Smile: 
Cestitam jos jednom

----------


## Kyra Ars

*Strategija* i *Analoneta*, nadam se da će sve biti u redu  :Love: 

*Amyx* draga, čestitam! Bebice su preslatke...  :Kiss:

----------


## amyx

> draga amyx hvala ti što si mi napisala to za težinu beba.. i mene čudi da mi stalno govore da su tako velike bebe.. vjerojatno su fulali.. jučer mi rekli da je dečko 2500 a cura 2700 ..
> preslatki su ti.. kako si ti nakon carskog? 
> 
> strategija i analoneta samo hrabro vjerujte u svoje bebice .. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Evo dobro sam...sve je super proslo, malo me boli kad ustajem iz kreveta i to je to. Rez mi je super, skroz tanka crta, skoro da se i ne vidi. Samo je malo crveno jer je ipak to sve frisko, ali kad prode ne bude se ni vidlo.

----------


## Sonja29

amyx,lovekd :Zaljubljen: 
Strategija i Analoneta  držite se! grlim...
tikice i tikice još malo  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

> amyx,lovekd
> Strategija i Analoneta  držite se! grlim...
> tikice i tikice još malo


X

----------


## sejla

Cure moje, evo me s uzv-a. Moj curetak na 32+3 (oni napisali 32+5, nezz zašto) ima oko 1950g i duga je oko 41cm  :Zaljubljen:  vejiki smo i živahni  :Heart:  Jedino me dr malko uplašila da imam puno plodne vode i da su maleckoj naglašene crijevne resice  :Shock:  pa me poslala da obavim još jedan uzv da se vidi....Rekla je da su to samo mjere opreza, ali ono, naravno da me malo uplašila.....Sutra ujutro ću u bolnicu na pregled, pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## sejla

amyx, dječica su presjatka  :Heart:   :Heart: 
analoneta i strategija, držte nam se i navijam da sve bude dobro  :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima  :Kiss:  i čuvajte mi se!  :Love:

----------


## 123beba

> amyx, dječica su presjatka  
> analoneta i strategija, držte nam se i navijam da sve bude dobro  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> svima  i čuvajte mi se!


POTPISUJEM!
SEJLA, tebi držim  :fige:  na pregledu!!!! Da sve bude ok tvojoj bebici!!!

----------


## sanda1977

> POTPISUJEM!
> SEJLA, tebi držim  na pregledu!!!! Da sve bude ok tvojoj bebici!!!


i ja sve potpisujem..... :Yes:

----------


## strategija

Sejla prijavljujem se za donaciju plodne vode ako je imaš viška :Smile:  Bezbroj ~~~~~ za sutrašnji uzv!

----------


## pipi73

> Cure moje, evo me s uzv-a. Moj curetak na 32+3 (oni napisali 32+5, nezz zašto) ima oko 1950g i duga je oko 41cm  vejiki smo i živahni  Jedino me dr malko uplašila da imam puno plodne vode i da su maleckoj naglašene crijevne resice  pa me poslala da obavim još jedan uzv da se vidi....Rekla je da su to samo mjere opreza, ali ono, naravno da me malo uplašila.....Sutra ujutro ću u bolnicu na pregled, pa ćemo vidjeti.


Sejla mislim da je to ona nesto pogrijesila...to ce sve da bude onako kako treba ,najbolje...Ljubim malu gimnasticarku :Zaljubljen:

----------


## pipi73

> Analoneta  Grlim te i držim fige da sve prođe u najboljem redu. Kako hope kaže cure su jače borci i vjerujem da će se tvoja izboriti za sebe i hrabre roditelje ~~~~~~~~
> Amyx čestitam još jednom! Mazite se, pazite i uživajte 
> Sanda hematom iš iš!
> Evelyn želim ti mirnu školsku trudnoću kao i ostalim trudnicama!


Sve od srca potpisujem...osim sto zelim da dodam da nas i ti uskoro obradujes lijepim vjestima....drzi se

----------


## mare41

znate li za ovo: http://www.roda.hr/article/read/rodi...a-u-zagrebu-31
hoćete li ići? razmišljam prijavit se što prije jer očekujem da vrlo skoro neću biti previše pokretna

----------


## amyx

Curke krecite se sto vise osim ako niste naravno osudene na strogo mirovanje. Ja sam dan prije poroda jos salabajzala po arena centru i west gateu. 
Naime, nakon poroda vam dode fizioterapeut (barem na sv. Duhu) i malo vam pogleda trbusne misice koji se naravno jako rastegnu u trudnoci. Mene je pregledala i prvo pitala jesam li bila cijelo vrijeme aktivna. Ja sam rekla da jesam i zakaj, kao, jel nesto nije u redu. Zena me sokirala i rekla da ne moze vjerovat da sam rodila blizance i da su misici rastegnuti minimalno i da ce se vrlo vjerojatno jako brzo vratiti na svoje mjesto. I jos mi je rekla da ne kupujem nikakav pojas, da nema smisla jer on samo stisne misice koji se onda ulijene i ne rade svoj posao....da je taj pojas samo izvlacenje novaca...

----------


## sejla

Hvala puno cure na podršci  :Love:  (p.s. strategija, vrlo rado da je moguće....drž mi se i čuvaj bebice  :Love: )

Evo današnji ponovljeni uzv pokazao da je sve ok  :Smile:  Dr rekao da plodne vode nema previše, a niti one crijevne vijuge nije spominjao tako da je sve 5! Smanjili mi tt na 31+2 (konačno mi se više ne računa prema z.m., nego prema oplodnji i transferu). Curka je živahna i prava mala ribica  :Heart:  Jučer bila okrenuta na glavicu, danas već na zadak, veselo hehe.

 :Kiss:

----------


## amyx

> evo i od čika milivoja čestitke i pozdravi još jednom


Hvala i striceku milivoju

----------


## 123beba

Sejla super vijesti!!!! Bravo za curku!!!!!!!

----------


## seka35

o  amix kako divna djecica ! cestitam od srca!

----------


## snupi

Amix čestitke na dva nova člana obitelji, prekrasni su!!

----------


## tikica78

Amyx draga hvala ti za savjete i informacije, ja se krećem koliko god mogu iako mi je jako teško jer sam ja tanka a stomak ogroman i težak..ali ne dam se.
jel tebi otišla voda ili su počeli trudovi ? nisam vidjela jesi negdje napisala..

strategija ima šta novosti?
ja u srijedu idem na ctg i u petak ulazim u 37.tjedan tako da nakon toga budem ostala u bolnici na pretragama za carski i porod bude nakon toga..
znači jako jako jako sitno brojim !  :Very Happy: 

a jel nam tikica69 rodila?

----------


## sanda1977

> Amyx draga hvala ti za savjete i informacije, ja se krećem koliko god mogu iako mi je jako teško jer sam ja tanka a stomak ogroman i težak..ali ne dam se.
> jel tebi otišla voda ili su počeli trudovi ? nisam vidjela jesi negdje napisala..
> 
> strategija ima šta novosti?
> ja u srijedu idem na ctg i u petak ulazim u 37.tjedan tako da nakon toga budem ostala u bolnici na pretragama za carski i porod bude nakon toga..
> znači jako jako jako sitno brojim ! 
> 
> a jel nam tikica69 rodila?


jupi još malo  :Very Happy: 
mislim da tikica 69 nije još rodila...
joj kod mene je još dalek put....po zadnjoj m sam 8+1,a po punkciji 8+5....
na sljedeći pregled idem 30.1. mirujem zbog tog zločestog hematomčića.....ne ležim strogo,ali ništa ne radim i ne naprežem se....malo prošetam,malo ležim....malo sjedim....sve u svemu ništa ne radim....mislim da su mi mučnine prestale.....nema ih već par dana

----------


## mostarka86

> amyx, dječica su presjatka  
> analoneta i strategija, držte nam se i navijam da sve bude dobro  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> svima  i čuvajte mi se!


potpisujem, sejla ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikica78

sanda vrijeme leti.. evo meni se čini kao da sam jučer odbrojavala da prođem onaj krizni 12tjedan.. 
uživaj u samo se čuvaj..

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda vrijeme leti.. evo meni se čini kao da sam jučer odbrojavala da prođem onaj krizni 12tjedan.. 
> uživaj u samo se čuvaj..


da mi je netko rekao da ću se ovako bojati...ne bi mu vjerovala.....pokušavam se skulirati i uspijeva mi,ali nisam skroz do kraja opuštena...uhvatim se ponekada da razmišljam a šta ako,pa ako ovo.....pa se tješim.....samo neka prođe taj krizni period....
drage moje pročitala sam na fb da se nešto strašno dogodilo sa tikicom 69.....molim vas da se svi pomole za njezinu bebicu....... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
pretužna sam......

----------


## pipi73

Jao Sanda...nemoj da me plasis...evo sva sam se najezila....Boze molim te....

----------


## kristina1977

Joj Sandra daj reci šta je bilo,ako znaš,jel se šta dogodilo bebi ili njoj,sad si nas zabrinula?

----------


## željkica

šta se događa???????

----------


## sanda1977

> šta se događa???????


samo se pomolite.....ne znam ni ja toćno...niti smijem nešto govoriti..... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Muma

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za tikicu i bebu!

----------


## željkica

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: : za tikicu i bebu!

----------


## kismet

Nažalost, vibrice neće upaliti...
Puno snage dragoj tikici da izdrži ovu bol :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## puntica

> samo se pomolite.....ne znam ni ja toćno...niti smijem nešto govoriti.....


http://forum.roda.hr/threads/78173-T...u-princezu-%28
 :Sad:

----------


## LEA.st

Drage naše trudnice, čuvajte se... Mogu zamislit kako vam je pročitati ovu veliku tugu,
 najbolje znam kako je mene (ne-trudnicu) uznemirilo, kako je tek vama...

----------


## 123beba

Cure, ne znam di bi drugdje pitala pa možda nektko od vas ima iskustva... Kakva je poliklinika Zahi za 4d uzv? Naime, u 20 tt ću na uzv kod Kosa no sad sam htjela samo na neki kontrolni pregled u 15tt...

----------


## J&D

ja ne znam za ovu drugu kliniku, ali dr kos je cudo sto se tice ultrazvuka.... vrijedi svake kune! i znanje i oprema!

----------


## mare41

strategija, kako je?
venddy, jos na lijevom boku, dobro sve?

----------


## vita22

tikica78 rodila?!

----------


## luci07

> tikica78 rodila?!


http://forum.roda.hr/threads/78233-R...voje-zvjezdice 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## strategija

Curke evo meni danas 24tt i točno 4tj da nisam stala na noge. Jučer sam imala uzv i obje bebice dobro napreduju ali sve su manje šanse za donju. Nema plodne vode i kako je već sada jako nisko uskoro neće imati mjesta za pravilan razvoj iako ima solidnih 800g. Već se i sad počela savijati. Skoz sam otvorena tako da moja mrvica sada kao čep čuva svog bracu ili seku. S gornjom je sve super. Ima već skoro 1kg i samo nam tjedni fale. Ja se nekako držim iako svako malo neki šokovi. Povišene jetrene probe, nisam mogla mokriti pa imam kateter, nakon toga i zatvor, par dana sam krvarila a iscijedak stalno. Idemo dalje dan po dan...
Wenddy, analoneta kako ste?
Tikice78  :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

drži se i izdrži!
~~~~ za tebe i tvoje bebice :Heart:

----------


## kismet

> Curke evo meni danas 24tt i točno 4tj da nisam stala na noge. Jučer sam imala uzv i obje bebice dobro napreduju ali sve su manje šanse za donju. Nema plodne vode i kako je već sada jako nisko uskoro neće imati mjesta za pravilan razvoj iako ima solidnih 800g. Već se i sad počela savijati. Skoz sam otvorena tako da moja mrvica sada kao čep čuva svog bracu ili seku. S gornjom je sve super. Ima već skoro 1kg i samo nam tjedni fale. Ja se nekako držim iako svako malo neki šokovi. Povišene jetrene probe, nisam mogla mokriti pa imam kateter, nakon toga i zatvor, par dana sam krvarila a iscijedak stalno. Idemo dalje dan po dan...
> Wenddy, analoneta kako ste?
> Tikice78



Strategija, puno pozitivnih vibrica šaljem, nadam se od srca da ćeš "izdurati" još koji tjedan i da će se obje bebe izboriti, kao i mala Mila, eto i ona je rođena u 25. tjednu :Heart: 
Analoneta, milion vibrica tebi i tvojoj hrabroj curici, možda se ipak sve na dobro okrene  :Love:

----------


## lasta

> drži se i izdrži!
> ~~~~ za tebe i tvoje bebice


potpis na ovo  :Heart:

----------


## sejla

strategija, mislimo na tebe i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam što dulje izdržite  :Heart:  
Ja dajem instrukcije djevojci koja je rođena sa 700g....Danas je prekrasna cura odličnog zdravlja, i ove će godine napuniti 18 godina  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

strategija draga drži se! na kraju ipak može biti sve u redu i sa drugom mrvicom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## hope31

strategija puno dobrih vibrica za tebe i tvoje bebice da sve bude kako treba i da se obje bebice izbore

----------


## Mury

*Strategija* do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti i tvoje bebe izdržite što duže u komadu!!!

----------


## anddu

Strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~1 da izdržite što dulje, mislimo na vas

----------


## Moe

> *Strategija* do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti i tvoje bebe izdržite što duže u komadu!!!


*X*
 :fige:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

Strategija ,drži se!   :fige:

----------


## J&D

strategija svu snagu ovog svijeta ti zelim!!

----------


## analoneta

> Curke evo meni danas 24tt i točno 4tj da nisam stala na noge. Jučer sam imala uzv i obje bebice dobro napreduju ali sve su manje šanse za donju. Nema plodne vode i kako je već sada jako nisko uskoro neće imati mjesta za pravilan razvoj iako ima solidnih 800g. Već se i sad počela savijati. Skoz sam otvorena tako da moja mrvica sada kao čep čuva svog bracu ili seku. S gornjom je sve super. Ima već skoro 1kg i samo nam tjedni fale. Ja se nekako držim iako svako malo neki šokovi. Povišene jetrene probe, nisam mogla mokriti pa imam kateter, nakon toga i zatvor, par dana sam krvarila a iscijedak stalno. Idemo dalje dan po dan...
> Wenddy, analoneta kako ste?
> Tikice78



strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vas .....23 na kontrolu za zg.pa cemo vidjeti.ja u nedjelju sam 36tt.....osjacaj je kao da imam kamen u stomaku... tvrd je ,pocela se izgleda spustat,boli,svrbi na mjestima di se podboci,ajme meni pocelo je biti nepodnosljivo još pogotovo kada se cijela pocne micati...vidjet cemo sta ce reci na pregledu ja imam nekako osjecaj da necu docekati termin a vidjet cemo jer neznam kad sam prvorotkinja...ali poceo mi neki obilniji iscjedak(ali pratim da nije cep jer imam ja do zg.se sta vozit ako uvati ali ja se dubokkoooo nadam da nece i ta ce se sve desit tamo i da ce me ostavit u bolnici ako budu posumljali) i nije vise preaktivna ,bice da joj sad postalo ozbiljno tijesno unutri...a meneeee lagano pere panika....

----------


## Evelyn73

strategija i analoneta - drzite se! Nadam se da se vase bebice nece jos zuriti s izlaskom. Ovo sto kaze sejla takodjer ohrabruje.

Pitanje svim trudnicama - dok kojeg tjedna ste pile folnu, odnosno, kada ste pocele uzimati jos neki pripravak (Prenatal, Pronatal ili sl)?

----------


## kitty

strategija i analoneta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ja sam još u nekom laganini modu, kad sam jutros vidjela da je tikica78 rodila (a mi imale isti dan transfer) uhvatila me panika, pa još nemam ni spremljenu torbu za rodilište! huh, a vani ovaj snijeg zapadao, nije ni za ići u neku nabavku...
inače kod nas sve ok, kontrola za tjedan dana pa ćemo vidjeti koliko je maleni narastao i jel se sprema uskoro van  :Smile: .

----------


## kitty

> strategija i analoneta - drzite se! Nadam se da se vase bebice nece jos zuriti s izlaskom. Ovo sto kaze sejla takodjer ohrabruje.
> 
> Pitanje svim trudnicama - dok kojeg tjedna ste pile folnu, odnosno, kada ste pocele uzimati jos neki pripravak (Prenatal, Pronatal ili sl)?


ja od početka pijem samo Elevit.

----------


## J&D

> strategija i analoneta - drzite se! Nadam se da se vase bebice nece jos zuriti s izlaskom. Ovo sto kaze sejla takodjer ohrabruje.
> 
> Pitanje svim trudnicama - dok kojeg tjedna ste pile folnu, odnosno, kada ste pocele uzimati jos neki pripravak (Prenatal, Pronatal ili sl)?


draga ja nisam nikad nista pila osim magnezija, dr. je po krvnoj slici rekao da nista ne trebam, da cemo pratiti stanje i ako sta bude trebalo da ce on dati!! nisam ni folnu dobila!!! 
ja bih ti svakako preporucila da se savjetujes sa doktorom... nije dobro necega premalo u organizmu, ali nije dobro ni previse!! ja nista nikad nebi na svoju ruku pila!!

----------


## pipi73

Strategija draga...samo polako ...sve ce to na dobro izaci....poljubac hrabrim mrvicama....

----------


## pipi73

> strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vas .....23 na kontrolu za zg.pa cemo vidjeti.ja u nedjelju sam 36tt.....osjacaj je kao da imam kamen u stomaku... tvrd je ,pocela se izgleda spustat,boli,svrbi na mjestima di se podboci,ajme meni pocelo je biti nepodnosljivo još pogotovo kada se cijela pocne micati...vidjet cemo sta ce reci na pregledu ja imam nekako osjecaj da necu docekati termin a vidjet cemo jer neznam kad sam prvorotkinja...ali poceo mi neki obilniji iscjedak(ali pratim da nije cep jer imam ja do zg.se sta vozit ako uvati ali ja se dubokkoooo nadam da nece i ta ce se sve desit tamo i da ce me ostavit u bolnici ako budu posumljali) i nije vise preaktivna ,bice da joj sad postalo ozbiljno tijesno unutri...a meneeee lagano pere panika....


Analoneta drzi se...molim se i mislim na vas...iz sveg srca....

----------


## sejla

Ja sam počela piti Prenatal mjesec dana prije zahvata, u trudnoći me gin pitala uzimam li kakve vitamine, ja sam rekla koje i to je bilo to.....pijem još uvijek, a namjeravam i za vrijeme dojenja (u principu sam se prebacila na svaki drugi dan, tako nekako). Znam da se neke cure žale da se od vitamina prekomjerno debljaju, kod mene to nikako nije slučaj.....

analoneta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## pipi73

I ja pijem vitamine predvidjenje za trudnocu....pocela sam ih piti kada sam krenula u postupak stim sto sam uz njih ido 15 nedelje pila i ekstra folnu...Sada folnu vise ne pijem ali uzimam Omegu...

E sad ja imam jedno pitanje...zadnjih dana jako lose spavam,nervozna sam,place mi se na sitnicu...mislila sam da probam malo jacu dozu magnezijuma i ako ga ima u ovim vitaminima sto pijem...
Ja nisam neki strasljiv tip,panicar ali se nesto cudno uvuklo u mene i nece da me pusti...Znam lezati u krevetu satima,mrtva umorna i ne mogu da spavam...svasta mi se mota po glavi... a ja ne umjem da se toga otresem,izjutra rano ustajem,opet umorna i tako u krug..Citala sam da je magnezijum dobar za opustanje...mozda meni treba malo jaca doza zbog svega..ne znam..sta mislite...

----------


## milasova8

strategija i analoneta držite se i vibram iz sve snage za vaše mrvice~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Maybe baby

strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da izdržite čim duže
analoneta i tebi puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina29

> strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da izdržite čim duže
> analoneta i tebi puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


x

----------


## J&D

Ja ne znam jel je moguce da nakon toliko postova upozorenja cure sebi opet same prepisuju vitamine magnezije, samo zato jer su to trudnicke ili zato sto ih neko pije... Cure zovite dr-a i pitajte, isto tako i prestanak uzimanja ljekova i vitamina moze biti opasan za bebu... Meni je cak moj dr rekao, ako ista uzimas ne prestajati, kad sam krenula u postupak... Cure pa nije dobro ni caj piti npr... Bobicasto voce, uvin h, menta ili kopriva... Sokove od tamnih bobica itd.... I sad si vi neke vitamine uzimate same od sebe zato sto pise za trudnice!!! Nemojte to raditi! 
Ne ponavljam ja to zato sto me bas briga za vas i vase bebe!!

----------


## 123beba

> strategija i analoneta - drzite se! Nadam se da se vase bebice nece jos zuriti s izlaskom. Ovo sto kaze sejla takodjer ohrabruje.


x  i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bebice budu žive, zdrave i vesele!

----------


## venddy

Ja ujutro moram na pregled u bolnicu, posumnjali su da su mi protoci malo smanjeni pa će napravit pretrage i odlučit hoće li me hospitalizirat.
Izgleda da nikako nema opustanja. 

Stratrgija i analoneta puno, puno pozitivnih vibri šaljem za bebice i vas.

----------


## Ginger

strategija i analoneta ~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za vas i vase bebice

ja sam uvijek prije postupka i za vrijeme trudnoce pila folnu
prema rijecima vise ginekologa, manjak folne moze i te kako skoditi, a visak iste se izlucuje urinom, znaci, ispiski se

----------


## Ginger

venddy ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mostarka86

Strategija~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba....

----------


## rozalija

> strategija i analoneta držite se i vibram iz sve snage za vaše mrvice~~~~~~~~~~~


X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše male borce!!!!

----------


## anddu

> Ja ne znam jel je moguce da nakon toliko postova upozorenja cure sebi opet same prepisuju vitamine magnezije, samo zato jer su to trudnicke ili zato sto ih neko pije... Cure zovite dr-a i pitajte, isto tako i prestanak uzimanja ljekova i vitamina moze biti opasan za bebu... Meni je cak moj dr rekao, ako ista uzimas ne prestajati, kad sam krenula u postupak... Cure pa nije dobro ni caj piti npr... Bobicasto voce, uvin h, menta ili kopriva... Sokove od tamnih bobica itd.... I sad si vi neke vitamine uzimate same od sebe zato sto pise za trudnice!!! Nemojte to raditi! 
> Ne ponavljam ja to zato sto me bas briga za vas i vase bebe!!


J&D shvaćam što hoćeš reći, i mislim da se sve trebamo konzultirati s liječnikom, ali folna kiselina se pije do 12 tt i ne treba je piti kasnije -po preporuci svi dr.-a, i MPO i soc. ako si mislila na to skidanje s lijekova.

----------


## mare41

pipi, draga, sta te muci? i meni bi do nedavno suze lako krenule. al to je normalno, probaj odagnat teske misli, koncentríraj se na lijepe stvari koje te cekaju, a za neke terapije kontaktiraj pronatal ako vec nemas tu nekog dr za pitat
venddy, nadam se da ces se javit nakon pregleda s dobrim vijestima
strategija i analoneta, mislim na vas i drzim fige!

----------


## anddu

> I ja pijem vitamine predvidjenje za trudnocu....pocela sam ih piti kada sam krenula u postupak stim sto sam uz njih ido 15 nedelje pila i ekstra folnu...Sada folnu vise ne pijem ali uzimam Omegu...
> 
> E sad ja imam jedno pitanje...zadnjih dana jako lose spavam,nervozna sam,place mi se na sitnicu...mislila sam da probam malo jacu dozu magnezijuma i ako ga ima u ovim vitaminima sto pijem...
> Ja nisam neki strasljiv tip,panicar ali se nesto cudno uvuklo u mene i nece da me pusti...Znam lezati u krevetu satima,mrtva umorna i ne mogu da spavam...svasta mi se mota po glavi... a ja ne umjem da se toga otresem,izjutra rano ustajem,opet umorna i tako u krug..Citala sam da je magnezijum dobar za opustanje...mozda meni treba malo jaca doza zbog svega..ne znam..sta mislite...


Pipi niti je magnezij dobar za opuštanje niti će ti pomoći da prestaneš biti plašljiva i plačljiva. On je dobar za cirkulaciju, odlično pomaže kod grčenja mišića (recimo u nogama) jer su grčevi znak da tog minerala nedostaje. Ali ih nikako nemoj početi uzmimat na svoju ruku i to za te tvoje simptome. Umor je koliko znam normalan za trudnoću, ali može biti i indikator smanjenog željeza pa to odi u dogovoru s doktorom prekontrolirati. Nesanica je isto jedan od pratitelja trudnoće, a plačljivost... Zovi doktora i razgovaraj s njim

----------


## mare41

mislim da pipi nije doktor lako dostupan ko nama, zato pita
e da, da li je jos bilo lakoplacljivih? mene to polako prolazi, al nije bilo jako izrazeno, samo vise nego inace, i dosta treniram buduca nocna budjenja, al lako opet zaspim

----------


## Ginger

ja sam postala lakoplačljiva još u prvoj trudnoći
u drugoj je bilo još jače izraženo, ono, potoci suza i na tužnu pjesmu  :Rolling Eyes:  
par mjeseci nakon poroda se smanjilo, al nikad se više nisam vratila na staro...
izbjegavam srcedrapajuće filmove u širokom luku  :Cool:

----------


## Mury

Kad smo kod plakanaj, mene je u bolnici nemilosrdno hvatalo, posebno pred vizitu  :Smile: ...e sad, možda zato jer mi se gore nije ležalo, ne znam, samo iz čista mira suze krenu, i nikako ih zaustaviti. Danas četvrti dan doma, još nisam zaplakala  :Smile: 
*Strategija* i Analoneta, evo vam još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~ za najbolji mogući scenarij!!!

----------


## pipi73

Zakazala sam pregled za 29 .01. pa cemo da vidimo....Da,kao sto mare kaze ,ovdje gdje ja zivim nije bas jednostavno doci do doktora..

Inace ja sam imala jaku muku sa sporadicnim povracanjem gotovo od pocetka,24 h/dnevno....i nista nisam mogla da jedem...gotovo se sva hrana bila svela na banane i jogurt..Sve je to bilo dovelo do mog velikog iscrpljivanja...i na prinudno bolovanje..

Sada je puno bolje..ali vrsta hrane koju mogu da jedem je i dalje jako mala...i meni se cini da ja bez tih vitamina nebih mogla uopste funkcionisati...Ja nista od mesa,ribe ne mogu da pomislim....Pocela sam i da sanjam kako sjedim i jedem do besvjesti...i uzivam u tome  :Smile: 

A sto mi se place...pojma nemam...Mogu poceti da placem i dok redjam sudje u masinu za pranje...sto je napolju hladno...bez veze...
Tako mi nije bilo u prvoj trudnoci..ali sam tada odustala od svih scena nasilja do dana danasnjeg...Znam da su ovo hormoni...mozda i glad...ali bude bas tesko...iscrpljujuce...

----------


## sejla

Ja sam inače prilično senzibilna i sve doživljavam intenzivno (da barem mogu to malko promijeniti), jako me lako i razveseliti i rastužiti....u trudnoći kao da se to još povećalo, pogotovo na počecima....dirnule bi me stari koje inače nebi, oko svake sitnice bih previše brinula.....sada pred kraj t sam puno bolje  :Smile: 
Pipi vjerujem da će sve proći postepeno samo od sebe, i polako će ti se apetit vratiti....Nadam se da ćeš se uspjeti naspavati, a ako ti baš nikako ne bude bolje i ne osjetiš pomake, pitaj dr na pregledu.  :Kiss:   :Love: 

venddy, očekujemo vijesti, nadam se da je sve dobro ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## milasova8

evo drage moje trudnice kod mene nikad mirno izgleda..
U noci sam opet uzasno prokrvarila,probudila sam se doslovno u lokvi krvi..
Zavrsila na hitnoj,hvala dragom Bogu beba je dobro i uz moju molbu sam pustena doma na mirovanje..rekla sam da nebi vise mogla pidnjeti hospitalizaciju..samim time sto se ne zna uzrok krvarenja..
Sad je stalo,samo smedi iscjedak..
Pitam se dokad tako?!

Vama svima zelim mirne i ugodne trudnoce.. :Smile:

----------


## mare41

milasova, draga, tako mi je zao da i u 14.tjednu prozivljavas takve stresove, glavno da je beba dobro, proci ce i ovo

----------


## ina33

> ja sam postala lakoplačljiva još u prvoj trudnoći
> u drugoj je bilo još jače izraženo, ono, potoci suza i na tužnu pjesmu  
> par mjeseci nakon poroda se smanjilo, al nikad se više nisam vratila na staro...
> izbjegavam srcedrapajuće filmove u širokom luku


Ja sam bila plačljiva tijekom trudnoće i nakon poroda - prijavljujem povratak u normalu tipa možda nekih 6 mjeseci nakon poroda (nisam dojila).

Sretno svima!

----------


## milasova8

Pa nevjerovatno..bili smo potpuno sokirani..
Jos sam jucer imala redovan UZV i sve bilo.ok..
Glavica je bila malo veca za par dana,ali to je valjda normalno za ovu fazu kako kaze dr..sta vi mislite?

----------


## sejla

milasova drž nam se, vjerujem da si u strahu zbog tih krvarenja, ali bitno da je bebica dobro a tako će i ostati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
Normalno je da bebica ne raste proporcionalno, a pogotovo kad kažeš da se radi samo o par dana....mojoj curki je glavica oko 20tjedna bila nešto manja za tt, a sada su sve mjere kako treba  :Smile:

----------


## pipi73

Milasova...odmaraj sto vise...i polako dan za danom...Odlicno znam da je sve to i previse stresno ....nije lako nimalo...ali moramo dalje....I nepoterecuj se mjerama....sve je to tako subjektivno...i statisticki....

I ja sam nekako resila da uzmem dan za dan...i polako....Meni danas punih 17 nedelja...A i malo me je smirilo dobijeno vrijeme kod lekara..

Vendi mislimo na tebe....

----------


## Mury

Uh,milasova,drzi se draga!Nadam se da ti je ovo bio zadnji soku trudnoci!
A ja vam cure moje vec tri dana osjecam kao da mi igraju trbusni misici. Jel moguce da se bebe vec javljaju? Danas smo 13+5.

----------


## 123beba

Milasova, tako mi je žao što te stalno prate šokovi... Hvala Bogu da je bebica dobro! Držite se ti i bebolina i samo odmarajte! Želim ti uistinu prekrasan ostatak trudnoće i da nemaš više niti jednog šoka i problema!!!!

----------


## strategija

Milasova draga za miran nastavak trudnoće bez ikakvih šokova ~~~~~~
Mury ja sam bebice počela lagano osjećati u 14tt pa moguće da su tvoji leptirići proplesali!

----------


## Argente

joj milasova ti stvarno nemaš sreće...s obzirom na to koliko si već provela vremena u bolnici, vjerujem da su te dobro ispregledali, ali stvarno misterija- odakle tolika krv -što ti kažu, jednostavno ne znaju ili imaju neko tumačenje?
za sve mirovateljice a posebno strategiju ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## venddy

mene za sada nisu hospitalizirali, protoci jesu nešto smanjeni ali smatraju da nema potrebe još za hospitalizacijom ali ctg svaka 4 dana. 
Baš sam zabrinuta, na zadnjoj kontroli  prije 3 dana, na 34+0 po mjerama i težini ispalo da je beba 2 tjedna iza tjedana trudnoće. Do sada nikad nije bilo tako  (barem mi nisu rekli) i sada sto strahova i upitnika u mojoj glavi. 

Milasova drži se, glavno da je beba dobro

----------


## hope31

venddy,milasova,strategija milijun~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok

----------


## milasova8

Venddy,jos koji tjedan i ugledat ces svoje zlato..bit ce ok..

A napravila sam sve moguce pretrage,cerv.briseve,papu,urinokulturu sve uredno..
Radila sam i privatno mini anomaly scan i kombinirani isto savrseno sve..
Cerviks preko 4 cm,zatvorena bas sve ok..

Nemaju pojma odkud toliko krvi,bas misticno..

Sada dok se brisem ima jos krvi,skroz je tamna,valjda se cjedi..

Sva,sreca pa nemam bolova..

I vi se cuvajte i pazite i uzivajte u bebicama..
Ja jedva cekam da osjetim svoju bubicu,zasad jos nista bas..ima vremena za to

----------


## maca papucarica

*Venddy*, znam da je lako reći, a teško učiniti, ali pokušaj ne brinuti previše. Baš sam danas slušala objašnjenje sestre jednoj zabrinutoj trudnici sa povećom bebom, kako nije neuobičajeno da bebe budu malo napredne u razvoju, pa onda pred kraj trudnoće malo i stagniraju, da bi na kraju bile taman! ~~~~~~~~~~ da tako bude i kod vas!
*Milasova*  :fige:  da je ovo bio zadnji u nizu šokova; odsad samo uživancija! 
*Strategija i Analoneta* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši mogući ishod  :Heart:

----------


## 123beba

venddy, za tebe i tvoju bebicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## J&D

> Uh,milasova,drzi se draga!Nadam se da ti je ovo bio zadnji soku trudnoci!
> A ja vam cure moje vec tri dana osjecam kao da mi igraju trbusni misici. Jel moguce da se bebe vec javljaju? Danas smo 13+5.


I ja svoju vec tjedan i pol osjecam!! Tako da mislim da bi tvoje dvije itekako se trebale osjetiti!!!

Milasova venddy ~~~~za puno strpljenja!

----------


## Sonja29

potpisujem macu...
maco kako ti?
Venddy moja M. je po mjerama bila naprednija 2 tt a glava još toliko a kad se rodila bila je mrvica sa minijaturnom glavicom :Smile: 
da ne nabrajam trudnice da nebi koju zaboravila šaljem  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mirnu trudnoću do kraja

----------


## maca papucarica

*Sonjice*, kuc-kuc da se ne ureknem, super! 
Lijepo napredujemo i rastemo i Klempo i ja!  Jucer smo potvrdili da cekamo malog pisonju  :Smile: 
Za 4 tjedna imamo 4D i anomaly scan kojem se jaaako veselimo! Ovi redovni pregledi su mi jako slatki, ali prekratki, mislim da ce se s tim sloziti svaka od vas  :Razz: 
Kako tvoja ljepotica? Nadam se da cemo ju uskoro ponovno moci vidjeti u tvom avataru  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mury

Joj cure, hvala vam! Znači, to ja već osjećam svoje beice, tako sam happy  :Smile: ))

----------


## sejla

*Mury* i* J&D*, super za prva javljanja bebica, baš je predivno kad ih se prvi put osjeti (a i kako rastu naravno  :Wink: )  :Zaljubljen: 
*maco*, bravo za dečkića  :Heart:  (imaš pravo, super je kad se ode na 4D, kod svoje gin na običnom uzv-u se osjećam ko po traci.....ali mi si nažalost nismo mogli priuštiti privatno  :Sad: )
*milasova*, *venddy*, čuvajte se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
svima  :Kiss:  i također puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Gabi25

Ja svoju bebolinu još ni sad ne osjećam a danas smo 17+3, zapravo osjećam nešto ali ne mogu biti sigurna da je to to. Rekao doktor da prvorotke obično osjete između 18. i 20. tt
Blago vama cure, ja jedva čekam prve udarce naše curice :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

maco,čestitam na dečkiću, Gabi tebi na curici :Smile:  prekrasno...

ja isto jedva čekam migoljenja svoje bebice kao i to da otkrijemo spol..baš sam nestrpljiva...

----------


## J&D

> Ja svoju bebolinu još ni sad ne osjećam a danas smo 17+3, zapravo osjećam nešto ali ne mogu biti sigurna da je to to. Rekao doktor da prvorotke obično osjete između 18. i 20. tt
> Blago vama cure, ja jedva čekam prve udarce naše curice


Nisam ni ja bila sigurna, i znam da doktori tvrde da se ne osjeti, ja ti osjecam kao mjehurici i u predjelu ispod pupka, nisu to udarci, i nije to tako cesto, ja sam bila mislila da je probava, ali kad sam skuzila, da je na istom mjestu... Povezala sam sam onda to sa svojom bebolinom!!! To ti je nesto kao ono kad si gladna pa ti kruli u zeludcu, ali puno puno nize! Polako bit ce draga, i biti ces najsretnija na svijetu!!

----------


## 123beba

Ja sam sada 15+3 i isto ništa ne osjećam... Cure, a kad ste saznale spol? Mi smo prije 2 dana bili uzv i dr nam je rekao da postoji velika mogućnost pogreške pa ne želi još ništa reći... Oko 20.02. idemo kod Dr. Kosa na anomaly scan pa se nadam da će se tada vidjeti. Može samo info, radi li se anomaly scan sve preko trbuha ili i vaginalno?

----------


## sejla

123beba, kroz koji tjedan bi mogla počet osjećat svoju mrvu  :Smile:  Ja sam spol saznala u 20tt, meni je dr rekla da do 16tt organi izgledaju isto i da se do tada ne može sa sigurnošću reći, ali svejedno mislim da najviše ovisi o kvaliteti uzv-a. Vjerujem da ćeš na anomaly scanu saznati  :Smile:  Sretno!

Gabi, čestitam na curki, vjerujem da je to to što osjećaš (i ja sam bila 17tt kad sam osjetila leptiriće i prvo nisam bila sigurna)  :Klap:

----------


## Gabi25

Mi smo spol vidjeli na 16+1 i doktor je bio prilično uvjeren da je u pravu, za njega nije bilo dvojbe. A i ako se nešto promijeni pa nešto izraste nećemo biti razočarani :Smile:  sasvim nam je svejedno :Smile:

----------


## J&D

> Ja sam sada 15+3 i isto ništa ne osjećam... Cure, a kad ste saznale spol? Mi smo prije 2 dana bili uzv i dr nam je rekao da postoji velika mogućnost pogreške pa ne želi još ništa reći... Oko 20.02. idemo kod Dr. Kosa na anomaly scan pa se nadam da će se tada vidjeti. Može samo info, radi li se anomaly scan sve preko trbuha ili i vaginalno?


Draga mi idemo sada 21. Kod dr kosa tj. U pon, nadamo se vidjeti spol, ali posto nam je dr kos zadnji put rekao da ce za tjedan dva sigurno vidjeti spol, a bili smo sa 12+ nesto, sada se nadamo da ce se vidjeti jer cemo biti 16+2.
Ja tocno za anomaly scan ne znam, ali dr kos je perfekcionista, i mene je taj zadnji put gledao i preko trbuha a i vaginalno i to skoro 40 min. Okretao je bebu,mjerio. Slikao, snimio filmic koji smo dobili svaki organ nam je pokazivao, prokrvljenost, otkucaje, ma cudo jedno! Stvarno si je super dao truda!! Tako da vjerujem da ni za anomaly nece propustiti da to sve obavi! 
A i ako neko sa ultrazvukkm moze vidjeti onda je to on, jer mu je oprema turbo svemirska, a on moze okretati bebu skrot za 360 u svim smjerovima!! Drzim fige da vidite ko vam stize :Smile:

----------


## frka

dr. Kos na anomalyju uzv radi i vaginalno i abdominalno - vaginalno radi cervikometriju, a preko trbuha gleda bebicu. 123beba, gotovo sigurno će vidjeti spol osim ako će bebica baš biti u nekoj nemogućoj poziciji.

i, cure, nemojte brinuti oko toga što još ne osjećate bebe - rijetko koja žena osjeti udarce prije 18 tt, a većina i dosta kasnije. evo moja prijateljica, drugorotka, ni s 24 tt nije osjećala bebu jer je bila u nekom čudnom položaju, a i posteljica je bila sprijeda. a inače drugorotke u pravilu udarce osjete ranije.

i baš vas je lijepo čitati  :Smile: 

venddy, sve će biti ok - nešto smanjeni protoci koji se drže pod kontrolom nisu neki problem... i u tom je slučaju super da je bebica malo naprednija. i kod nas su jedno vrijeme bili slabiji protoci i stara posteljica (uz sve ostale komplikacije - uf, kad se samo sjetim) i svašta se nešto predviđalo, a na kraju se s 39 tt rodila moja poprilično velika N.  :Smile: 

još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za našu strategiju i analonetu... držite se, cure...

----------


## Mury

Jutro cure moje, kako ste mi? Nego, jel netko zna što je sa našom *Bab*? Dugo se nije javljala, i nadam se da je sve ok sa njenim bebicama, da napokon bezbrižno uživa u svojoj trudnoći  :Smile: 
*Startegija*, *Analoneta* i *Venddy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
Svima veliki  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

bab je super, samo je jos malo stidljiva za javljanje, doci ce ona nama u drustvo uskoro

----------


## maca papucarica

:Kiss:  *Bab* i  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  njenim babuskicama, da nam se sto prije ohrabri i pridruzi
Sto se tice utvrdivanja spola, ja sam svog dr isforsirala da mi bar nesto kaze na 14+5, iako sam otprije znala da on spol ne utvrduje tako rano. Nije da se bas pretrgao gledajuci, ali je rekao moguca curica. Za dva tjedna je gledao i rekao nedvojbeno je deckic, ali pricekajmo potvrdu na sljedecem pregledu pa da bude za javnost. Na 18+5 potvrdili da stize pisonja  :Zaljubljen: 
Mi sretni ko malo dijete sa bilo kojom opcijom, ali znatizelja je bila  :Shock: oogromna!

----------


## mare41

i stize klempic :Smile: , super

----------


## Mury

> bab je super, samo je jos malo stidljiva za javljanje, doci ce ona nama u drustvo uskoro


Bab  :Kiss: , jako mi drago da ste dobro, i čekamo te na ovoj temi  :Smile: 

I još nešto, kada su vam prestale mučnine? Ja se taman ponadala da se kao malo smanjuju, i jutros dušu ispovraćala  :Sad: ...sada me želudac rastura.

----------


## frka

venddy, baš sad čitam i razmišljam - je li beba veća ili manja za 2 tjedna?

----------


## hope31

mene je moj bebac danas prbi put malo lupio sad smo 17+3 i mislila sam da je to rano ali me za ruckom dva puta lagano omeo :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Mury, meni su se mučnine (koje su bile doslovno cjelodnevne) smirile negdje oko 16tt, ali sve je to tako individualno....držim fige da će se i tebi sad umiriti  :Love: 

hope  :Klap:

----------


## mari mar

...cure drage samo da vam mahnem  :Bye: , ja sam 35+3 i torba je spremna,a ja još nekako ne mogu pojmiti da smo blizu termina.... malo me već hvata panika!  :scared:

----------


## kitty

hope31  :Klap:  za udarce, jesam ti rekla da će to brzo!
mari mar, terminušo, moja još nije spremna do kraja, ja to sve temeljito i polako ali me isto već hvata panikica...

----------


## hope31

> hope31  za udarce, jesam ti rekla da će to 
> brzo!
> mari mar, terminušo, moja još nije spremna do kraja, ja to sve temeljito i polako ali me isto već hvata panikica...


haha da bila si u pravu,tako sam se slatko nasmijala kad me malo dodirnuo nije to nesto jako bilo ali predivan osjecaj :Smile:

----------


## hope31

kitty bome se i tvoje priblizilo :Smile:  :Smile: jedva cekam radosne vijesti

----------


## hope31

mari mar sretno,bez panike :Smile: haha lako meni reci sada :Smile: isto tako cekamo radosnu vijest :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## tini

> Pa nevjerovatno..bili smo potpuno sokirani..
> Jos sam jucer imala redovan UZV i sve bilo.ok..
> Glavica je bila malo veca za par dana,ali to je valjda normalno za ovu fazu kako kaze dr..sta vi mislite?


Ako te mogu utješiti, ja sam krvarila od 30.tj i to ne stalno nego veliki izljev krvi pa ugrušci...odlazak na hitnu,a tamo nemaju pojma od čega...sve u redu....i tako sam bila na strogom mirovanju i svejedno 1-2 puta tjedno krvarila i svi su se jako čudili odakle ta krv...Svakih tjedan dana kontrola i dogurala skoro do termina, rodila sam u 38.tj veselu i zdravu bebu...

----------


## mari mar

> mari mar sretno,bez panikehaha lako meni reci sadaisto tako cekamo radosnu vijest


...do nove godine nisam ni ja razmišljala o porodu, ali sad kako su blagdani i praznici prošli i počela češće odlaziti na kontrole,  a svi ono pa kad ćeš, zaista me uhvati nervoza, i torbu sam spremala tjedan dana a samo sam trebala sve složiti u nju... :Raspa:  
bebač je do sad bio na zadak, pa me i zbog toga malo frka hoće li zbog toga na carski,a sad se na zadnjoj kontroli okrenio na glavicu....ma ljubi ga majka!

----------


## sanda1977

> ...do nove godine nisam ni ja razmišljala o porodu, ali sad kako su blagdani i praznici prošli i počela češće odlaziti na kontrole,  a svi ono pa kad ćeš, zaista me uhvati nervoza, i torbu sam spremala tjedan dana a samo sam trebala sve složiti u nju... 
> bebač je do sad bio na zadak, pa me i zbog toga malo frka hoće li zbog toga na carski,a sad se na zadnjoj kontroli okrenio na glavicu....ma ljubi ga majka!


draga već je prošlo tako brzo....neka bude sve ok... :Love: 
morala sam malo škicnuti....šta ću kad mi falite....ja sam danas po zm 9+2 a po punkciji 9+6....sve u redu za sada...nadam se da će tako i ostati....30.1. idem na kontrolu....stalno si razmišljam jel raste...da li kuca srčeko i dalje....da li je sve ok...osječam se odlično,pa valjda i je onda sve ok...mučnine su stale... :Smile:

----------


## mari mar

> hope31  za udarce, jesam ti rekla da će to brzo!
> mari mar, terminušo, moja još nije spremna do kraja, ja to sve temeljito i polako ali me isto već hvata panikica...


kitty pa da mi smo tu negdje po terminu.... ja sve nešto odgađam pa imam još kao vremena, ali brzo će to.....ufff

----------


## sanda1977

> Jutro cure moje, kako ste mi? Nego, jel netko zna što je sa našom *Bab*? Dugo se nije javljala, i nadam se da je sve ok sa njenim bebicama, da napokon bezbrižno uživa u svojoj trudnoći 
> *Startegija*, *Analoneta* i *Venddy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
> Svima veliki


potpis na ovo...nisam baš u toku...pa svima sve najjjj

----------


## mari mar

> draga već je prošlo tako brzo....neka bude sve ok...
> morala sam malo škicnuti....šta ću kad mi falite....ja sam danas po zm 9+2 a po punkciji 9+6....sve u redu za sada...nadam se da će tako i ostati....30.1. idem na kontrolu....stalno si razmišljam jel raste...da li kuca srčeko i dalje....da li je sve ok...osječam se odlično,pa valjda i je onda sve ok...mučnine su stale...


e sanda baš sam se pitala što je s tobom nisam bila dugo na forumu pa nisam baš u toku!!?? bome mi je ovo brže proletilo nego ona 2 tj. čekanja bete.... :Laughing:  
ma samo hrabro dalje i bit će sve ok mora biti! jel ideš u zg na kontrole?

----------


## sanda1977

> e sanda baš sam se pitala što je s tobom nisam bila dugo na forumu pa nisam baš u toku!!?? bome mi je ovo brže proletilo nego ona 2 tj. čekanja bete.... 
> ma samo hrabro dalje i bit će sve ok mora biti! jel ideš u zg na kontrole?


bila sam zadnje 8.1. i ne moram više tamo ići jedino ako se odlučim na probir...ali mislim da neću ići na probir....idem normalno kod svoje,odlična dr...sve objasni...ma odlična je.....pa baš to čekanje bete je kao 100 godina....
ma hrabro ja idem dalje...ali znaš kako je......

----------


## 123beba

Kako je to lijepo čuti da uskoro stižu bebice...  :Smile:  cure želim vam što lakše porode i da nam svi budete odlično, da bebice budu zdrave i da se mame brzo oporave!!! 
Htjela sam pit ati, ako nije problem, cure koje ste imale sve  ok trudoću, bez nekakvih problema jeste smijele nakon nekog vremena imati spolne odnose. Meni moja soc gin ne želi reći niti da niti ne... Nije mi to sada najvažnija stvar na svijetu, no ako je sve ok bilo bi mi ok da ponekad i to prakticiramo  :Smile:  
Ono što je zanimljivo da mi je na pregledu rekla kako mi je sve super no kad sam ju pitala jel smijemo sad imati odnose obzirom da je sve ok i da smo došli do 16 tt ništa mi nije htjela reći...

----------


## J&D

Meni moj rekao sa prezervativom moze... Iako sam imala hematom u startu, ali da je sada sve ok i da su prosla 3 mj. I da moze, mi probali... Ali mi jd bilo grozno.... I nikako se nismo mogli opustiti, i kao da me bolilo, ili sam umislila... Od straha... I onda odustali!! Probat hocemo jos ali me nece bas ni zelja, ne znam kako je drugim curkama bilo!! Jadan moj muz :Laughing:  :Cool:

----------


## Moe

Ako je trudnoća ok - mislim da nema razloga da ne. 
Meni je nakon pregleda u 12. tjednu dr. rekao da smijemo, a nakon pregleda u 16. tjednu je rekao da ne smijemo (mislim jer je posteljica djelomično preko ušća).

----------


## sejla

Nije bilo zabrana nakon što su prošla prva tri mjeseca (krvarenje na početku t), ali me boljelo  :Sad:  tako da se čuvamo.

*mari mar*, *kitty*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno do kraja i lagan porod želim  :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> e da, da li je jos bilo lakoplacljivih? mene to polako prolazi, al nije bilo jako izrazeno, samo vise nego inace, i dosta treniram buduca nocna budjenja, al lako opet zaspim


uf, plakanje, pogotovo s twinsima u buši - potočić bi bila napunila za svaku sitnicu. MM me u šali nazvao debela - plakanje.
Pogledala sam film u kojem je kraj tužan - plakanje na kvadrat.
Imala sam grč rano ujutro, nakon kojeg nisam mogla zaspati ponovo - plakanje na kubik.
A nakon poroda, onih 3 tjedna kad hormoni divljaju - pod je prljav - eto malo akumulaciono jezero ispod mene. Suza suzu stiže.
I dan danas mi ne treba baš puno, ali bar se suzdržim dok se ne sakrijem od pogleda  :Laughing:

----------


## La-tica

> Kako je to lijepo čuti da uskoro stižu bebice...  cure želim vam što lakše porode i da nam svi budete odlično, da bebice budu zdrave i da se mame brzo oporave!!! 
> Htjela sam pit ati, ako nije problem, cure koje ste imale sve  ok trudoću, bez nekakvih problema jeste smijele nakon nekog vremena imati spolne odnose. Meni moja soc gin ne želi reći niti da niti ne... Nije mi to sada najvažnija stvar na svijetu, no ako je sve ok bilo bi mi ok da ponekad i to prakticiramo  
> Ono što je zanimljivo da mi je na pregledu rekla kako mi je sve super no kad sam ju pitala jel smijemo sad imati odnose obzirom da je sve ok i da smo došli do 16 tt ništa mi nije htjela reći...


Mi se seksamo od 7tt (čekali smo prvi uzv i da muž prebaci mentalnu blokadu)  :Smile: , Imamo najnormalniji seksualni život kao i prije trudnoće...nemaš se čega bojati...

----------


## J&D

Evo curke da se pohvalimo, bili smo kod dr Kosa! Super smo zdravi, namucili smo doktora jer smo spavali!!! 
Napredujemo odlicno..dr je jako zadovoljan!!! I curka sam, a mama i tata su presretni!!

----------


## sejla

J&D  :Klap:  za malu uspavanu ljepoticu  :Zaljubljen:  (moja uvijek zijeva na pregledu, hehe)

----------


## 123beba

J&D tako mi je drago čitati ovakve postove!!! Bravo za curku! Ja jedva čekam da i mi idemo Kosu i da čujem tko se tu ispod moga srca skriva...  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

J&D čestitam na djevojčici. Sretno do samog kraja!

----------


## La-tica

Curica...divno  :Smile:  Mi idemo tek za 3 tjedna i luda sam od znatiželje  :Wink: 

Jel' ide tko kod dr.Harni? Kakva je ona u komunikaciji?

----------


## J&D

Joj, ma nebitno je, ali smo ja imam osjecaj sada jos duplo sretniji jer joj se sada obracamo po imenu, a ne sa ono! I taj osjecaj kad dr kaze, bit ce princeza, savrseno!! Svima vam to zelim sto prije!! I sve preporuke za dr kosa!!

----------


## La-tica

> joj, ma nebitno je, ali smo ja imam osjecaj sada jos duplo sretniji jer joj se sada obracamo po imenu, a ne sa ono! I taj osjecaj kad dr kaze, bit ce princeza, savrseno!!


:-d :-d :-d

----------


## venddy

> venddy, baš sad čitam i razmišljam - je li beba veća ili manja za 2 tjedna?


Frka bebica manja od tjedana trudnoće, prvo sam bila potpuno u šoku i panici ali sad sam se malo primirila

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Frka bebica manja od tjedana trudnoće, prvo sam bila potpuno u šoku i panici ali sad sam se malo primirila


I moja je bila manja za 2 tjedna. I rodila se zdrava,normalne težine i dužine u 42 tt.

----------


## venddy

Mia baš mi je drago što si se javila, ovo Mi baš treba

----------


## nataša

> evo drage moje trudnice kod mene nikad mirno izgleda..
> U noci sam opet uzasno prokrvarila,probudila sam se doslovno u lokvi krvi..
> Zavrsila na hitnoj,hvala dragom Bogu beba je dobro i uz moju molbu sam pustena doma na mirovanje..rekla sam da nebi vise mogla pidnjeti hospitalizaciju..samim time sto se ne zna uzrok krvarenja..
> Sad je stalo,samo smedi iscjedak..
> Pitam se dokad tako?!
> 
> Vama svima zelim mirne i ugodne trudnoce..


  a kako ti stoji posteljica?  takve vrste krvarenja obično uzrokuju nisko postavljene posteljice il čak palcente previe?! to je sve ok?

----------


## mare41

venddy, drzim fige!
strategija, danas uzv? cekam vijesti

----------


## frka

venddy, moju su jednom prilikom u bolnici procijenili na 15 centila i sumnjali u zastoj u rastu. protoci isto nisu bili dobri, posteljica stara, a plodne vode premalo. na kraju je procjena težine bile pogrešna što su i potvrdila 2 dr-a, a kasnije i sama moja N. nakon poroda  :Smile:  ali protoci su i dalje štekali i manjak vode se nije mijenjao i ostavili su me (treći put) u bolnici u 35.tt da bi svakodnevno pratili ctg-om. protoci su se nakon nekog vremena popravili - sve je moguće... rodila sam s 39tt i sve je bilo u najboljem redu. ako si prestrašena i ako bi se osjećala sigurnije u bolnici, pitaj ih da te hospitaliziraju... mada vjerujem da bi to i sami učinili da je nešto alarmantno u pitanju... ono što je bitno je da pratiš pokrete bebe - imaš topica na tu temu... drži se i ne brigaj previše - bit će sve ok...

----------


## La-tica

Pozz cure, ne znam dal koja ima problem sa grudima?
Jako su mi teške, svrbe me i onak su crvene...svrbež sam si protumačila sa tim da se valjda koza rasteže...

----------


## mare41

la-tica, mene trbuh svrbi za poludit, ne trpim nista na sebi od robe, al mazem stalno s uljem pa bude lakse, mazes li grudi?  a od cega crvenilo?

----------


## sejla

Latice, meni su bile jako brzo nabujale (znale me svrbit) i prepune su strija unatoč mackanju  :Sad:  valjda će se to unormalizirati nakon što se tijelo oporavi nakon poroda, barem da budu manje primjetne....trbuh isto mažem i za sada je baš lijep, bez ijedne strije (iako me isto zna zasvrbit, to je sigurno od rastezanja).

----------


## milasova8

J&D,čestitam na curici..predivno :Smile: 

Nataša,da dr.mi je rekao da mi je posteljica nisko,ali ništa strašno i da to ne bi trebalo zadavati probeme..a sad...ne znam..evo ja sam sada u 15 tt i idem opet na pregled kad ću biti u 16 tt.pa ću sve znati...
nisam ništa o tome istraživala i nemam pojma iskreno šta to konkretno znači..znam samo da je on rekao da se ne brinem da je sve ok i ako ostane tako niže da idemo na carski..ali o tom potom..

----------


## milasova8

ja nikakvih simptoma nemam..baš ništa..i onda kad se dogodi krvarenje još više se zabrnem jer ništa ne osjećam..nikakve svrbeže,cice normalne..ne primjećujemo neku razliku...
kako je to sve individualno

----------


## pipi73

Latice...to je zato sto su ti se bas uvecale,onako naglo...pokusaj da ih mazes..bice ti lakse...iako to nema puno veze sa nastankom strija...mislim na mazanje...

I meni su se grudi uvecale u trudnoci...i u prvoj i u drugoj..u prvoj sa normalne C kupe na DD kupu...u ovoj cemo jos da vidimo....nosim DD trenutno...Ali meni koza nije pucala ,ni na grudima,ni na stomaku...Kazu da to ima veze sa zreloscu koze...sto starija to otpornija...bar neka vajda od godina...

Strategija...mislim na tebe...

Venddi...sve ce to da bude odlicno...drzi se...

J&D...cestitam na princezi....one su divne,,,,

----------


## Moe

> Nataša,da dr.mi je rekao da mi je posteljica nisko,ali ništa strašno i da to ne bi trebalo zadavati probeme..a sad...ne znam..evo ja sam sada u 15 tt i idem opet na pregled kad ću biti u 16 tt.pa ću sve znati...
> nisam ništa o tome istraživala i nemam pojma iskreno šta to konkretno znači..znam samo da je on rekao da se ne brinem da je sve ok i ako ostane tako niže da idemo na carski..ali o tom potom..


Vrlo lako moguće da ti je krvarenje od toga. Izbjegavaj bilo kakav napor, dizanje teškog, čučeći položaj, odnose... 
Evo jedan sažet *članak* o položaju posteljice.

Kod mene je liječnik sa 16 tt utvrdio da je posteljica nisko i da djelomično pokriva ušće, no da ne brinem, i da je vrlo lako moguće da se digne kako raste maternica. I da ćemo vidjeti na sljedećem pregledu (sa 20 tt) jel se podigla. Anyway zabranio je odnose, i da se pripazim. Čak je rekao da ne paničarim i ne brinem ako bude krvarenja, naravno sve dok nije crveno i obilno.
(Ako bi posteljica ostala nisko ili se još više spustila i postala tzv _placenta previa_ - onda je carski neizbježan).

Želim da ti se više ne javlja krvarenje, i da bezbrižno dočekate 40. tjedan trudnoće  :Heart:

----------


## milasova8

iako su ovi tjedni prerani da bi se dijagnosticiralo tako nešto..većini žena je u toj fazi posteljica smještena niže pa se ona povuče kako se maternica širi...kada sam bila na pregledu sad na hitnoj nije bilo govora o tome...mirujem ,malo se prošećem,skuham i tako..ali ništa prenaporno...
hvala Moe na savjetima :Smile:

----------


## Moe

Gdje ja Amyx? Kako su bebice? 
Ajde javi se draga!  :Bouncing:

----------


## Moe

> iako su ovi tjedni prerani da bi se dijagnosticiralo tako nešto..većini žena je u toj fazi posteljica smještena niže pa se ona povuče kako se maternica širi...kada sam bila na pregledu sad na hitnoj nije bilo govora o tome...mirujem ,malo se prošećem,skuham i tako..ali ništa prenaporno...
> hvala Moe na savjetima


nema na čemu;
Mislim da je 16. tjedan još rano (a i moj 20.) da bi se digla kud treba, al moramo biti strpljive, bit će to ok;
Javit ću ti se nakon pregleda za tjedan dana s infom što se zbiva, a obavezno i ti javi!
Probat ću saznati od liječnika dokad se može očekivati dizanje posteljice... tj postoji li neki tjedan trudnoće kad više nakon toga "nema nade" da se pomakne gore.

----------


## sejla

Ja skok s A na C košarice, hehe.

Inače da se pohvalim jer sam baš sretna, tatica nas iznenadio i počastio za godišnjicu - u četvrtak popodne idemo na 4D  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Strategija, kako je prošlo na uzv-u? Nadam se da je sve dobro i da se neće morati jako žuriti s porodom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 

svima  :Love:

----------


## mari mar

bravo za tatu :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

> Ja skok s A na C košarice, hehe.
> 
> Inače da se pohvalim jer sam baš sretna, tatica nas iznenadio i počastio za godišnjicu - u četvrtak popodne idemo na 4D 
> 
> Strategija, kako je prošlo na uzv-u? Nadam se da je sve dobro i da se neće morati jako žuriti s porodom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
> 
> svima


bravo  :Very Happy: 
evo ja jučer bila na uzv-u....veliki smo 3 cm....micala se mrvica i nešto rukicom....valjda mahala....hematoma nema više.....jučer po zm bila 9+3 a plod odgovara za 10+ :Very Happy: 
mi presretni

----------


## sanda1977

i zaboravih napisati....utriće do 12 tt 3puta po 2,a mislim da mi je dr A rekao zadnji tt 3 puta po 1....to je valjda zadnji 12 tt...
samo neka tako i ostane...a za kombinirani se nisam odlućila...tj neću ići.....

----------


## J&D

Sejla... Gdje cete na uzv??

----------


## kitty

> nema na čemu;
> Mislim da je 16. tjedan još rano (a i moj 20.) da bi se digla kud treba, al moramo biti strpljive, bit će to ok;
> Javit ću ti se nakon pregleda za tjedan dana s infom što se zbiva, a obavezno i ti javi!
> Probat ću saznati od liječnika dokad se može očekivati dizanje posteljice... tj postoji li neki tjedan trudnoće kad više nakon toga "nema nade" da se pomakne gore.


meni je u 20.tt još bila nisko, na sljedećem uzv sa 24.tt se digla. ali meni su rekli da se diže do negdje 32.tt, pa čak može i kasnije ali to je već rjeđe. tako da curke, bez brige, ima još vremena da se posteljica podigne.

----------


## milasova8

> meni je u 20.tt još bila nisko, na sljedećem uzv sa 24.tt se digla. ali meni su rekli da se diže do negdje 32.tt, pa čak može i kasnije ali to je već rjeđe. tako da curke, bez brige, ima još vremena da se posteljica podigne.



hvala :Smile:  a kako si se ponašala dok ti je još bila nisko? jesi strogo mirovala i dali je uopće  potrebno baš strogo mirovati?

----------


## sejla

> Sejla... Gdje cete na uzv??


Idemo kod dr Đurića u Draškovićevoj....javim kako je bilo  :Smile: 

sanda, bravo za mrvu i nestanak hematoma  :Very Happy: 
milasova ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kitty

> hvala a kako si se ponašala dok ti je još bila nisko? jesi strogo mirovala i dali je uopće  potrebno baš strogo mirovati?


meni su rekli da mogu sve normalno... ali ja nisam imala nikakva krvarenja  :Nope:

----------


## Mury

J&D,super za curicu!
Sejla bravo za tatu!
Imam pitanje,sad nakon antibiotika me uzasno gljivice napale.Koristim na svoju ruku canesten kremu-samo vanjski dio mazem,i perem cajem od kamilice.Nadam se da mi to ne moze stetiti,a vec je stanje bolje.Sto vi mislite o ovoj mojoj terapiji?

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja se borim sa gljivama od  izbacivanja Crinone gela. Na preporuku gina stavljala sam i Canesten vaginalno (3 veceri za redom), uz napomenu da bez straha mogu terapiju koji put kroz t i ponoviti ako primjetim pojacani iscjedak. Rijesila sam ih se tek sa Polygynax vaginaletama.
Mislim da, ako su vani, ima ih i unutra i pitanje je hoce li samo mazanje izvana biti dovoljno. Da zvrcnes svog lijecnika i pitas za misljenje?

----------


## alma_itd

> J&D,čestitam na curici..predivno
> 
> Nataša,da dr.mi je rekao da mi je posteljica nisko,ali ništa strašno i da to ne bi trebalo zadavati probeme..a sad...ne znam..evo ja sam sada u 15 tt i idem opet na pregled kad ću biti u 16 tt.pa ću sve znati...
> nisam ništa o tome istraživala i nemam pojma iskreno šta to konkretno znači..znam samo da je on rekao da se ne brinem da je sve ok i ako ostane tako niže da idemo na carski..ali o tom potom..


Meni na UZ pregledu u 18tt rekli da je posteljica nisko ali da ce se podici i da malo smanjim tempo. Nisam to ozbiljno shvatala nego nastavila istim tempom i u 26tt prokrvarila. Postavljena definitivno dijagnoza placenta previa i od 29tt hospitalizirana. Porod na carski u 35tt,nakon puno stresa,iskrvarila,duuuugo se oporavljala nakon poroda. Ne zelim da te plasim,ali moj ti je savjet da mirujes i ponasas se kao da je placenta previa dok ti dr. na slijedecem UZ ne kaze da se posteljica podigla.Sretno do kraja i zelim ti skolsku trudnocu :Klap:

----------


## marti_sk

Najprije zelim da cestitam vam svima iz   :Heart: , iako je off topik htjela bih vas pitati kako ste se nosile kada ste usli u MPO vode pa se do ocekivanog +? Dali ste vjerovale da cete uspjeti? 
Muci me ovo pitanje jer ja misilim da nikad necu stici do + i to me ubija,

----------


## Bab

Hej drage moje rodice,
možda je došlo vrijeme da se i ja malo javim ovdje.

Ne kažem da je strah prošao ali nakon današnjeg uzv-a se ipak malo lakše diše.
Danas smo 12+5, po uzv-u 12+6 i veliki smo 6cm i 6.5 cm. Nuhalni je 1.4 i 1.7. 
Dr rekla da je sve super i ja joj vjerujem i baš sam sretna.
Moje dvije ljubavice su jako mahale ručicama i nožicama i baš su živahne bebe.
U minusu sam 3 i pol kile od prvog testa tak da sam baš zadovoljna jer se kile inače ljepe na mene ko blesave. Sve u svemu super se osjećam. Mučnine lagano prolaze i mislim da ću počet uživat u svemu.
Ja sam totalno zaljubljena...

Svima vam želim mirne trudnoće sa što manje živciranja i dosadnih i uznemirujućih krvarenja i ostalih problema.

Strategija draga, šaljem vam milijun pozitivnih misli i želim vam da ostanete zajedno što duže. Samo budi jaka i hrabra.

Sve vas puunoo pozdravljam i čuvajte mi se!

----------


## Mury

Bab draga,dobro nam dosla!Lijepo te vidjeti na ovoj temi,i znaj da ovaj put idemo sve do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

J&D cestitam na curki!!!!

Bab, draga, presretna sam zbog tebe!!!! Uzivaj sad!

strategija, je li bio uzv? sto kazu?
Vibram do neba za vay

----------


## Moe

> Najprije zelim da cestitam vam svima iz  , iako je off topik htjela bih vas pitati kako ste se nosile kada ste usli u MPO vode pa se do ocekivanog +? Dali ste vjerovale da cete uspjeti? 
> Muci me ovo pitanje jer ja misilim da nikad necu stici do + i to me ubija,


Vjerovala sam da ću jednom uspjeti i želja je postojala.
Nisam se opterećivala u svakom postupku "to mora biti sada" jer sam željela biti svjesna mogućeg neuspjeha. Bez obzira na to - uvijek sam se nadala ... 
A sigurno ćeš i ti stići do +  :Love: 




> Ja sam totalno zaljubljena...


I imaš potpuno pravo i zaslužuješ biti zaljubljena, preko ušiju. Samo uživaj u trudnoći, i neka sve prođe u najboljem redu!
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## 123beba

La-tica, ja osobno nisam bila, ali sam baš danas čula jedno odlično iskustvo sa poliklinikom Harni no kod neke dr koja radi kod njih. Baš su komentirali da je dr bila odlična, jako komunikativna, odgovorila im je na sva pitanja, jako stručna i bili su oduševljeni nakon pregleda. Nadam se da će tako biti i vama!

Venddy, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju bebicu, da se ispostavi da su dr opet pogriješili u mjerenjima! 

Milasova, odmaraj i neka te maze... a ti mazi svoju mrvu! Uživajte skupa!

Sejla, uživaj gledajući svoju bebolinu! Bravo za tatu!!!! 

Sanda, tako mi je drago da se hematom povukao i da ste ti i bebica dobro!

Mury, a da probaš pitati dr što bi ti preporučio? A canesten mi baš i nisu prije bile nešto učinkovite pa da se ne zezaš sa njima bezveze nego da odmah dobiješ nešto što smiješ i što će ti pomoći...

Marti_sk, mi smo presretni jer smo već u prvom postupku došli do trudnoće, no prije i za vrijeme postupka sam se čitavo vrijeme borila čas sa nadom da sve bude ok, čas sa činjenicom da postoji velika mogućnost da postupak ne uspije... niti sama ne znam kako sam izdržala onih 18 dana do vađenja bete... Iskreno, ja mislim da ne možemo baš utjecati na to hoće li se beba primiti ili ne, time se samo dodatno opterećujemo... Želim vam sreću u postupku i da čim prije dočekate prekrasnu veliku betu!

Bab, tako te je lijepo vidjeti ovdje! Drago mi je da tvoje mrve napreduju i da ste sve tri dobro! I vrijeme je da počnete uživati! Prekrasno!!!!!

Posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za naše drage cure koje čuvaju svoje bebice što duže... neka sve bude ok, da bude dovoljno plodne vode i da i mame i bebice čim duže izdrže skupa pa da mi svi budete zdravi i veseli! Držite se naše hrabre dame!!!!

----------


## Sonja29

Bab, lijepo te čitati ovdje  :Smile: 
alma B. je pre presladak  :Heart:

----------


## sejla

marti_sk, u periodu planiranja zahvata (oko 2.god) sam prolazila kroz razne emocije, i pozitivne i negativne....ponekad prepuna vjere i nade, praktički sigurna u uspjeh, a opet često me mučila misao da je realna šansa da možda nikad i neću uspjeti (da, baš ovako, za mene je to u glavi bio samo moj neuspjeh i moja `krivica´, koliko god smo naravno zajedno u tome)....ali velika želja me uvijek jako brzo uzdigla i davala mi snage za dalje, nadu nikad nisam gubila. MM je uvijek bio dosta miran, stalno mi govorio da ćemo uspjeti....iako znam i osjećam da je i njemu znalo biti teško, ali mi nije htio pokazati.
Pred zahvat sam se, meni samoj neobjašnjivo jer sam nepopravljiva emotivka, uspjela skroz smiriti. Bilo mi je, idemo probat, ovo je naš prvi pokušaj, a ako ne uspije imamo još dovoljno vremena pokušavati.....I tako se 10dnt pojavio plusić, a trenutno moja curka ima jutarnje razgibavanje u trbuhu  :Heart: 
Mislim da svi mi pred postupak imamo uspone i padove, ali nada je uvijek tu negdje.....bez nje nema ni smisla pokušavati.... 
želim ti puno sreće  :Love:

----------


## marti_sk

Hvala vam curke, sejla upravo se tako i ja osjecam, cas puna pozitive cas negative. 

Uzivajte i mazite bushice  :Heart:

----------


## amyx

> Najprije zelim da cestitam vam svima iz  , iako je off topik htjela bih vas pitati kako ste se nosile kada ste usli u MPO vode pa se do ocekivanog +? Dali ste vjerovale da cete uspjeti? 
> Muci me ovo pitanje jer ja misilim da nikad necu stici do + i to me ubija,


Ja nisam nikad sumnjala da cu kad tad biti mama... Nemoj odustajat i budi uporna.
 Moje srecice sutra pune 3 tjedna a ja jos uvijek ne vjerujem da spavaju kraj mene

----------


## amyx

> Gdje ja Amyx? Kako su bebice? 
> Ajde javi se draga!



Evo me... Bebice su super, rastu, buckaju se ... mama malo manje super, ali uz svoje ljubavi sve zaboravim. Bolje jesam nego sto sam bila, oporavljam se

----------


## Mury

Evo cure, zvala sam svog ginekologa za gljivice. Rekao 3 večeri da uzmem canesten vaginalete, pa 3 večeri canesten kremu sa aplikatorom u rodnicu, i uz to canestenom mazati vansjki dio. Valjda pomogne, a ne našteti dolje prčkanje vaginaletama i aplikatorom  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Bar mi sa visekratnim iskustvom utrica, crinonea i sl. cuda znamo umetnuti vaginalete i aplikatore u rodnicu  :Wink: 
Mislim da osim neke ev. mehanicke ozljede ne moze nastetiti.
*Amyx*, djecica su prelijepa  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## analoneta

POZDRAV CURE MOJE DRAGE  evo ja dana s bila na kontroli.. <3 kuca ..imala sam bome tlak visoki i rekli su da je na granici za hospitalizaciju i kao moram si svaki dan mjerit i pisat i za tjedan dana idem opet i onda vjerujem da ce me ostaviti...nisam nista još otvorena niti imam kakve trudove,vidjet cemo....ali zbog ovog tlaka su rekli da ako bude tako visok da cu morat na carski   normalno da smo ja i muz pozelenili   jer to znaci da smo onda to mogli i prije rijesit ,no dobro sta je tu je....bebica je okrenuta glavom dole i mislim da mi je rekao da je bas na izlazu ,uglavnom dole je glava......od nje nema vise nista samo srce radi,vise ni ne napreduje a ni ne moze u ovim uvjetima...sada je najbitnije da se samnom nesto nedesi još sad i taj tlak je tu........tako da se ja nadam da cu za tjedan dana ostat u bolnici i ostat dok ne rodim.....a doktor je rekao ako budem imala tlak visok da se moram vratit u zg. da ne smijem cekat iducu srijedu ili ako vise ne budem osjetila bebu....kad sam dosla imala sam tlak 150/90 to je na granici a sad kada sam dosla doma isla sam kod svog ginekologa i jako sam dobra s njim i sa sestrom i trazila sam sestru da izmjeri tlak kad ono 110/60 savrseno...nervoza radi svoje ocito a to cu morat probat nekako iskontrolirat,a i do sad svaki put kada su mi gore mjerili imala sam malo vislji tlak jer sve je to tu a Bože me i sacuvaj da necu imat tlak kada dođem tamo kad nikad neznam sta ce mi rec,svaki put nesto novo i sokantno....

----------


## kismet

analoneta, što reći, nisam ni sama pametna...zbilja si hrabra i srce me boli dok čitam ove retke, šaljem tebi i tvom borcu milion vibrica i  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 
Čuvaj se...

----------


## analoneta

> analoneta, što reći, nisam ni sama pametna...zbilja si hrabra i srce me boli dok čitam ove retke, šaljem tebi i tvom borcu milion vibrica i 
> Čuvaj se...


kismet sada cemo vibrati za tlak  :Laughing:   evo i sad mjerila  100/60 ko curicka...valda podivlja kada vidi ljude u bijelom.....a ocito cemo mozak morat dovest u red da ne zavrsimo na carskom  :Grin:

----------


## lovekd

analoneta draga, divim ti se! stvarno si jedna hrabra žena! Tako mi je žao što ti se ovo dešava...  :Sad:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvog malog borca, hrabru djevojčicu čije junačko srce još uvijek bije... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za hrabre roditelje! Držite se..........  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## milasova8

Bab,draga,bas lijepo i samo uzivaj ,napokon :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Analoneta,bas mi je tesko citati tvoj post,svaka cast vama na tolikoj snazi..
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vasu bebicu i vas.

----------


## Moe

> Analoneta,bas mi je tesko citati tvoj post,svaka cast vama na tolikoj snazi..
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vasu bebicu i vas.


potpis!

----------


## alma_itd

*Sonja29* hvala :Zaljubljen: 
*Bab* sretno do kraja....Zelim ti skolsku trudnocu :Klap: 
*Analoneta*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za najbolji moguci ishod
Sto se nase MPO price tice,bila sam spremna ici u postupke sve dok fizicki mogu izdrzati(zdravstveno nam placa 6 postupaka stimulacije,FET i embriotransferi se tu ne racunaju),tako da sam imala jos ''fore'' da pokusavam(iskoristila sam dvije stimulacije).Postavila sam to sebi kao neki cilj prema kojem idem i sa svakim neuspjehom nada je bila manja ali tvrdoglavost veca(ovan :Laughing: ).

----------


## Mojca

> Evo cure, zvala sam svog ginekologa za gljivice. Rekao 3 večeri da uzmem canesten vaginalete, pa 3 večeri canesten kremu sa aplikatorom u rodnicu, i uz to canestenom mazati vansjki dio. Valjda pomogne, a ne našteti dolje prčkanje vaginaletama i aplikatorom



Mury  :Heart:   ne brini, ja sam si i utriće stavljala aplikatorom od Canestena. 
I gljivice su me mučile, pa sam stavljala Canesten  3 dana i ispirala kamilicom. Gljive se nisu vratile. 

Bab... lijepe vijesti!  :Heart:

----------


## La-tica

*Mury*, svaki dan si popi jedan jogurt sa probiotikom....

----------


## mare41

strategija i analoneta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kismet

> strategija i analoneta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba, držite se!

----------


## kitty

strategija, analoneta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Analoneta*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za najbolji moguci ishod

----------


## Mury

Hvala cure na savjetima! Evo sinoć stavila prvu vaginaletu, i već je danas osjetno bolje. Ma rješit ću se ja tih gljivetina :Smile:

----------


## strategija

Jučer sa 25tt carskim rezom rodio se jedan mali borac od 890g i jedan anđeo koji nas čuva sa neba.

----------


## amyx

:Sad:  :Yes: Strategija zao mi je zbog malog andela i saljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malog borca

----------


## 123beba

Strategija, čestitam tebi i tvom dragom na vašem malom borcu! Žao mi je malog anđela... neka vas čuva sa neba... Želim vam da brzo rastete, dobivate na kilaži, da sve bude kako treba i da čim prije možete svi zajedno uživati u svoja 4 zida! Nadam se da si nam ti dobro. Drži se i javljaj kad budeš mogla da znamo kako nam napredujete!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*strategija*, žao mi je zbog anđela  :Love:   :Crying or Very sad: 
puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~ za malog borca
želim ti brz oporavak

----------


## frka

draga strategija, neizmjerno mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad: 

držite se, a malom borcu milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Bab

Draga Strategija, jako mi je žao za malog anđela :Sad: 
A malom, velikom borcu šaljem svu snagu svijeta da lijepo raste i svakim danom sve više uveseljuje svoje roditelje i braću.

drž'te se a tebi želim brz oporavak od carskog

----------


## sejla

draga strategija, iskrena sućut za malu mrvicu  :Crying or Very sad:  
puno, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za drugog malenog borca, da izdrži i napreduje uz svoje hrabre roditelje  :Heart: 
s vama smo u mislima i molitvama  :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

draga strategija žao mi je zbog malog andjela...iskrena sućut!
Malom borcu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da napreduje i da što prije dodjete doma  :Love:

----------


## Loly

Strategija  :Love:  
Žao mi je radi anđela, a malenom borcu puuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve onako kako ste zaslužili  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Draga *strategija*, žao mi je zbog malenog anđela  :Sad: , ali on će vas sada čuvati!!! A malenom borcu želim što brži napredak i da čim prije budete svi skupa u toplini svoga doma ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

strategija jako mi je žao zbog vašeg gubitka, ali čestitam na malom borcu i šaljem puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da što prije dođe kući

----------


## tina29

*strategija* jako mi je žao zbog malog anđela  :Sad: 
čestitam na malom borcu~~~~~~~~~~da bude sve kako treba i da što prije dođe doma!  :Kiss:

----------


## analoneta

strategija grlim do nebaaaa..........cuvajte svoju maluuuu mrvicu da se izbori za sve na ovom svijetu...........a miša mu malog................... i  :Saint:  za malog anđela da cuva svoju krv u inkubatoru....ljubim

----------


## J&D

Strategija.... Zao nam je zbog male mrvice.... A drugoj hrabrici i tebi puno srece i da se sto prije oboje oporavite!!!

----------


## mravak

> Strategija.... Zao nam je zbog male mrvice.... A drugoj hrabrici i tebi puno srece i da se sto prije oboje oporavite!!!


potpisujem !

----------


## Ginger

draga *strategija* ne mogu ti opisati koliko mi je žao zbog malog anđela  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
a malom borcu  :Heart:  šaljem bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude jak i da mu mali anđelek pomogne da što prije dođe doma svojoj obitelji
a tebi i tm-u želim da budete hrabri
mislim na vas  :Love:

----------


## lovekd

> Strategija.... Zao nam je zbog male mrvice.... A drugoj hrabrici i tebi puno srece i da se sto prije oboje oporavite!!!


J&D je sve rekla....mogu samo nadodati - samo hrabro  i pozitivno! Držite se..... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ljube

Strategija, draga, iskreno mi je žao  :Love: , želim ti da se što prije oporaviš, a malome borcu da se bori i dalje i napreduje :Heart:

----------


## kitty

strategija, jako mi je žao zbog malog anđela  :Love: ... mrvici borcu šaljem milion ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~ da što bolje napreduje i što prije dođe kući. držite se!

----------


## kismet

> Jučer sa 25tt carskim rezom rodio se jedan mali borac od 890g i jedan anđeo koji nas čuva sa neba.


 :Saint:  nek čuva malog borca i da što prije budete svi doma, u punom sastavu :Heart: 
Žao mi je za bebića, pusa hrabroj mami!

----------


## lasta

Strategija žao mi je za malog anđela....a malom borcu puno snage i neka lijepo napreduje. Tebi i tm da se drzite i hrabro dalje

----------


## crvenkapica77

zao mi je zbog  drugog  anđela   :Sad:   :Sad:   cuvao  je u trbuhu  svog  brata  -seku  a  dalje  cuva  s neba  <3  

puno puno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ti saljem  za  tvoju  mrvicu   da se izbori  i  bude  velikaaa  zdrava  bebura  , 
javljaj nam kako napreduje, mislimo na vas  
 pusa  drz te se

----------


## Moe

> Jučer sa 25tt carskim rezom rodio se jedan mali borac od 890g i jedan anđeo koji nas čuva sa neba.


Draga strategijo, neizmjerno mi je žao na gubitku bebice. Želim da vam palčić borac da snage da prebrodite tugu, i da vas uveseljava do kraja života! Samo hrabro naprijed!  :Love:

----------


## pirica

*strategija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sumskovoce

strategija - jako mi je žao za malogha anđela  :Sad:  
I sad od sveg  :Heart:  vibram za maloga borca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka raste i napreduje mami i tati pred očima, da bude velik i jak! Mislim na vas

----------


## maca papucarica

> strategija, jako mi je žao zbog malog anđela ... mrvici borcu šaljem milion ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~ da što bolje napreduje i što prije dođe kući. držite se!


*X*
Mami i tati zelim puno snage da bodre svog malog palcica, da se cim prije pridruzi ostatku obitelji  :Heart:

----------


## Sani1612

Žao mi je zbog malog anđela a palčiću svu sreću svijeta želim!

----------


## milasova8

strategija,iz dubine duše vibram da se maleni borac izbori i da svakim danom napreduje sve više i više~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
neka vas mali anđeo čuva sa neba...

----------


## Argente

čestitam i vibram za malog borca! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
jako mi je žao zbog anđela  :Crying or Very sad: 
držite se

----------


## alma_itd

*strategija* cestitke na malom borcu i iskrena sucut za malog andjela. Zelim vam brz oporavak :Yes:

----------


## venddy

Strategija iskrena sucut zbog malog andela I neka sa neba cuva I pazi na svog(ju) bracu/seku i da mu svu snagu da sto brze raste i usreci svoje roditelje

----------


## mare41

> Žao mi je zbog malog anđela a palčiću svu sreću svijeta želim!


i ja
i puno zagrljaja šaljem

----------


## Mojca

Strategija, žao mi je zbog vašeg gubitka.  :Crying or Very sad: 
Navijam za malog borca! ~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Maybe baby

Draga strategija iskrena sućut za malog anđela,a puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malog borca.  :Heart:  
Budi hrabra i vjeruj, oni su pravi borci  :Heart:

----------


## hrki

Strategija čestitam na hrabrom malom borcu,iskrena sućut zbog malog anđeleka :Love: .

----------


## sanda1977

> strategija,iz dubine duše vibram da se maleni borac izbori i da svakim danom napreduje sve više i više~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> neka vas mali anđeo čuva sa neba...


potisujem sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## mari mar

Strategija žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad: 
a za palčića ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ držite se!

----------


## žužy

Draga Strategija,neizmjerno mi je žao što morate prolaziti kroz ovo...
šaljem bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za malog borca!

----------


## sanda1977

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malog palčića i strategiju  :Heart: 
ja sam danas po zm 10+1,a po punkciji  i uzv-u 10+5.....mučnine su skoroz prestale...samo mi još užasno mirisi smetaju....kada sam negdje u trgovini.....dobro se osječam.....dobila sa +7 kg,ali sada je stalo...već 2 t ista kilaža...hehehe

----------


## sejla

također se nadam da su strategija i njezin mali borac dobro i da se oporavljaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
držite se  :Love:

----------


## kitty

mi smo jučer obavili kontrolu, sa 36+5. beban procijenjen na 3100 grama, sve uredno, a ja sam 3 kg u plusu  :Smile: . a od sutra polako kreće odbrojavanje  :Very Happy:

----------


## sejla

bravo kitty, još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 

Mi u čet obavili 4D uzv (na 33+1) i bilo je predivno gledati ju, sad imamo i fotkice i kratke filmiće  :Zaljubljen:  Procijenjena je na oko 2080g, rekao dr da neće biti velika beba, ali s obzirom na to da sam ja sitna to je ustvari i dobro (za sada su svi preduvjeti za prirodan vaginalni porod zadovoljeni  :Very Happy: )

svima  :Kiss:  i čuvajte svoje mišiće  :Love:

----------


## mostarka86

kitty, sejla, divne vijesti...još samo malo i mazite se sa svojim dragim, mirisnim, smotuljkom...samo hrabro   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za strategiju i njenu bebicu...iskreno saučešće za malog  :Saint:

----------


## sanda1977

> bravo kitty, još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
> 
> Mi u čet obavili 4D uzv (na 33+1) i bilo je predivno gledati ju, sad imamo i fotkice i kratke filmiće  Procijenjena je na oko 2080g, rekao dr da neće biti velika beba, ali s obzirom na to da sam ja sitna to je ustvari i dobro (za sada su svi preduvjeti za prirodan vaginalni porod zadovoljeni )
> 
> svima  i čuvajte svoje mišiće


eh vidim da si napisala da ćeš imati vag porod....meni je preporučen carski zbog tahikardije....da ne bi bilo....jer znam da i ti imaš problema sa srčeko0m

----------


## sanda1977

> mi smo jučer obavili kontrolu, sa 36+5. beban procijenjen na 3100 grama, sve uredno, a ja sam 3 kg u plusu . a od sutra polako kreće odbrojavanje


 :Very Happy:  a joj samo +3! hahahaha a ja +7...a joj...ali stalo je kod mene gojenje..... :Laughing:  
odbrjavamo s tobom

----------


## sanda1977

ej curke kada ste počele se pripremati za bebaća....kupvina polako...i to?

----------


## sejla

> eh vidim da si napisala da ćeš imati vag porod....meni je preporučen carski zbog tahikardije....da ne bi bilo....jer znam da i ti imaš problema sa srčeko0m


Da, imam srčanu manu, baš sam ovaj tjedan bila i na kontroli kod kardiologa pa sam ga pitala kakav je porod najbolji za mene. Rekao je da je najbolje vaginalno, da mogu i epiduralnu ako želim (to mi je i endokrinologinja rekla, ali ja ne želim epi jer od nje hoće pasti tlak, a meni zna bit ful nizak, neki dan mi se srondo na 80/50)....jedino u svakom slučaju (bilo vaginalno, bilo carski) moram prije poroda dobiti antibiotik, kao prevenciju od endokarditisa.... 
Nekako mislim da se organizam ipak puno lakše oporavi tako nego kod carskog.....iako naravno, da mi je preporučen kao bolja opcija, poslušala bih. Vidjet ćemo....

----------


## amyx

U vezi cr ja sam nakon 2 tjedna bila ko nova ...

----------


## sanda1977

> Da, imam srčanu manu, baš sam ovaj tjedan bila i na kontroli kod kardiologa pa sam ga pitala kakav je porod najbolji za mene. Rekao je da je najbolje vaginalno, da mogu i epiduralnu ako želim (to mi je i endokrinologinja rekla, ali ja ne želim epi jer od nje hoće pasti tlak, a meni zna bit ful nizak, neki dan mi se srondo na 80/50)....jedino u svakom slučaju (bilo vaginalno, bilo carski) moram prije poroda dobiti antibiotik, kao prevenciju od endokarditisa.... 
> Nekako mislim da se organizam ipak puno lakše oporavi tako nego kod carskog.....iako naravno, da mi je preporučen kao bolja opcija, poslušala bih. Vidjet ćemo....


i ja moram opet na kontrolu....ali ima vremena se dogovoriti...za sada sam dobila takav savijet....i meni je užasno nizak tlak...epi ne želim...prvi porod sam imala vaginalni,ali tada nisam imala tahikardiju...vidjet ćemo...kako kažu,tko će biti....rano mi jeoš o tome,ali kada si ti spomenula....pa pitam

----------


## sanda1977

> U vezi cr ja sam nakon 2 tjedna bila ko nova ...


 :Smile:  super...

----------


## mravak

> U vezi cr ja sam nakon 2 tjedna bila ko nova ...


 i ja!

----------


## sejla

Hvala cure, ma mene bi kod cr bilo najviše strah anestezije.....ali neću brinuti, bit će kako mora  :Smile:  čak je trenutno mm-a puuuuno više strah nego mene  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

nakon vaginalnog poroda uz epiziotomiju za 10 dana bila sam kao nova... da nije bilo epiziotomije, kao nova bila bih za minutu nakon poroda  :Smile: 

sretno cure kako god rađale ~~~~~

----------


## anabanana

svaki porod drugačiji. Nakon prirodnog vaginalnog poroda, nisam mogla sjesti 2 i po mjeseca. Popucala iznutra i i izvana i uz to rezana. idući put zahtjevam carski, jer sam 2 mjeseca bila na ibuprofenima.isto se bojim anestezije, ali ne moze biti gore od ovoga sto sam prosla prvi put.

----------


## sanda1977

> nakon vaginalnog poroda uz epiziotomiju za 10 dana bila sam kao nova... da nije bilo epiziotomije, kao nova bila bih za minutu nakon poroda 
> 
> sretno cure kako god rađale ~~~~~


tako i ja....da nije bilo epiziotomije isto ko nova drugi dan...a zavisi koliko šavova imaš.....
mene nije strah anestezije...dva puta sam je imala na LPSC dobro podnjela i u OS punkcije rade pod anestezijom 5 puta....to su kratke pa čim se probudiš ko nova si...

----------


## sanda1977

> ej curke kada ste počele se pripremati za bebaća....kupvina polako...i to?


ponovo podižem....

----------


## amyx

> ponovo podižem....


ja sam pocela kupovati otprilike u 25 tt... A koliko god rano pocnes uvijek se sjetis da ti jos nesto fali ali to su sitnice koje nabavljas u hodu...

----------


## amyx

> Hvala cure, ma mene bi kod cr bilo najviše strah anestezije.....ali neću brinuti, bit će kako mora  čak je trenutno mm-a puuuuno više strah nego mene


Ma kakav strah od anestezije... Pa nije to full anestezija. Ides na spinalnu i ne osjetis nista od struka na dole, bebice odmah cujes kad zaplacu i vidis ih... Savrseno, plakala sam ko kisna godina od srece kad sam ih cula da su zaplakali i konacno sam se opustila kad mi je dr rekao cestitam mama, sve je u redu ...

----------


## Mia Lilly

> U vezi cr ja sam nakon 2 tjedna bila ko nova ...


Meni je trebalo malo duže da dođem k sebi...dobrih mjesec dana

----------


## Moe

> ponovo podižem....


Dobila neke uzorke kozmetike i bočicu i dudu na trudničkom tečaju. I jedni frendovi poklonili set bodića kad smo im rekli za trudnoću  :Smile: 
To je sve što imam.
Ništa nisam kupila... a i sumnjam da ću narednih mjesec-dva  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> Savrseno, plakala sam ko kisna godina od srece kad sam ih cula da su zaplakali


Plačem od senzacije osjećaja čitajući ovo  :Heart: 
Već vidim sebe s poplavom suza!

----------


## sanda1977

> Ma kakav strah od anestezije... Pa nije to full anestezija. Ides na spinalnu i ne osjetis nista od struka na dole, bebice odmah cujes kad zaplacu i vidis ih... Savrseno, plakala sam ko kisna godina od srece kad sam ih cula da su zaplakali i konacno sam se opustila kad mi je dr rekao cestitam mama, sve je u redu ...


i ja bi tu spinalnu....da vidim šta se dešava......tj da budem budna...

----------


## sanda1977

> Dobila neke uzorke kozmetike i bočicu i dudu na trudničkom tečaju. I jedni frendovi poklonili set bodića kad smo im rekli za trudnoću 
> To je sve što imam.
> Ništa nisam kupila... a i sumnjam da ću narednih mjesec-dva


ma moje prijateljice koje su nedavno rodile već mi žele sve donjeti što je njihova bebica prerasla....ali rano je još....ja ću tamo na proljeće početi ako bude sve ok....a nadam se da hoće....

----------


## mare41

strategija, kad stigneš-javi nam se, mislimo na vas!

----------


## amyx

> i ja bi tu spinalnu....da vidim šta se dešava......tj da budem budna...


Super ti je to...samo nemoj gledat gore u svjetla jer se u njima sve vidi pa sam vidjela malo vise krvi nego sto je trebalo :Grin:

----------


## Sonja29

> Super ti je to...samo nemoj gledat gore u svjetla jer se u njima sve vidi pa sam vidjela malo vise krvi nego sto je trebalo


meni je žao što nisam imala tu mogučnost već samo opću. Volila sam roditi vaginalno ali nije išlo pa sam rodila hitnim CR i već drugi dan me nije ništa bolilo tak da i ne znam što je oporavak od CR :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Ja sam od svojih cura koje imaju kikače dobila info da će mi svašta za bebicu dati (i od stvari i od odjeće), ali sve to ne planiram donositi kući prije kraja travnja... Bebu očekujemo sredinom 7 pa nekako ne želim prerano u nabavku ičega... možda je to zbog nekakvog straha, no ne znam treba li uopće ranije...

----------


## sanda1977

> Ja sam od svojih cura koje imaju kikače dobila info da će mi svašta za bebicu dati (i od stvari i od odjeće), ali sve to ne planiram donositi kući prije kraja travnja... Bebu očekujemo sredinom 7 pa nekako ne želim prerano u nabavku ičega... možda je to zbog nekakvog straha, no ne znam treba li uopće ranije...


isto razmišljam...i mene je strah malo....ma sam nek bude sve ok...a lako za ovo....

----------


## sanda1977

> Super ti je to...samo nemoj gledat gore u svjetla jer se u njima sve vidi pa sam vidjela malo vise krvi nego sto je trebalo


hehehe a kako dobiješ tu spinalnu?
hehehe imamo iste navlake za jorgan....vidim ti u avataru....a bebaći su slatkiši!

----------


## amyx

> hehehe a kako dobiješ tu spinalnu?
> hehehe imamo iste navlake za jorgan....vidim ti u avataru....a bebaći su slatkiši!


bocnu ti injekciju u kicmu i za koju minutu nista ne osjetis od struka prema dole...

----------


## sejla

Hvala cure na iskustvima  :Smile: 
E da, ta varijanta sa spinalnom mi se puno više sviđa (kad bi zbog nekog razloga morao ipak biti cr), da ipak budem svjesna svakog trenutka i čujem svoju curicu....Ma nije mene ovako strah anestezije (osim igle u kralješnicu, brrrrrr) , nego samo reakcije mog srca, ali neću se opterećivati nego vjerovati da će sve proći kako treba  :Smile:  Što se boli tiče, ful sam izdržljiva.

Mi smo sad zadnjih par tjedana počeli kupovati stvari za maličku, nismo htjeli prije (ali isto smo dosta stvari i dobili).

----------


## amyx

Ta igla u leda uopce ne boli...malo pece taj tren kad bocne i to je to

----------


## mari mar

Sanda ja sam isto u prva dva mj. dobila 7 kg (dr. nije mogao vjerovati, ali vaga ne laže), sada sam 36+4 i +18kg! trbuh mi je ogroman, još uvijek mogu nositi vjenčani prsten...(ali morat ću ga skinuti da ne bi zaboravila)

Nisam ni ja išla rano u nabavku za bebu čak nisam ni gledala stvari u izlogu cijelo ljeto, valjda zbog nekog straha.... a sada ću već bankrotirati budem li otišla još koji put!!  :Laughing:

----------


## strategija

> strategija, kad stigneš-javi nam se, mislimo na vas!


Ja sam svakim danom fizički sve bolje i bolje a maleni je za sad stabilno, nešto se poboljša a nešto pogorša ali idemo dan po dan. Dugo još neće biti nikakvih prognoza ali ja vjerujem da će na kraju sve biti i najboljem redu. 
Od srca vam se svima zahvaljujem na podršci!

----------


## bubekica

*strategija* velika pusa tebi i malenome!

----------


## milasova8

Strategija,drzi se!! Neka te maleni daje snagu,jak je on i izborit ce se..mislim na vas

----------


## Gabi25

Strategija za malenog borca~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sejla

> Ja sam svakim danom fizički sve bolje i bolje a maleni je za sad stabilno, nešto se poboljša a nešto pogorša ali idemo dan po dan. Dugo još neće biti nikakvih prognoza ali ja vjerujem da će na kraju sve biti i najboljem redu. 
> Od srca vam se svima zahvaljujem na podršci!


Ovo je lijepa vijest, nastavite nam tako i dalje! Za hrabru mamu i malenog borca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## ZO

strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## sanda1977

> Ja sam svakim danom fizički sve bolje i bolje a maleni je za sad stabilno, nešto se poboljša a nešto pogorša ali idemo dan po dan. Dugo još neće biti nikakvih prognoza ali ja vjerujem da će na kraju sve biti i najboljem redu. 
> Od srca vam se svima zahvaljujem na podršci!


od srca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ <3

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda ja sam isto u prva dva mj. dobila 7 kg (dr. nije mogao vjerovati, ali vaga ne laže), sada sam 36+4 i +18kg! trbuh mi je ogroman, još uvijek mogu nositi vjenčani prsten...(ali morat ću ga skinuti da ne bi zaboravila)
> 
> Nisam ni ja išla rano u nabavku za bebu čak nisam ni gledala stvari u izlogu cijelo ljeto, valjda zbog nekog straha.... a sada ću već bankrotirati budem li otišla još koji put!!


hehe eto nisam jedina...sada su kile stale....sada ću valjda dobivati normalno.....ja ću tamo kad uđem u 20-ti tjedan...bit će mi lakše po malo,a ne sve odjednom....vidjet ću prvo šta će mi legice donjeti i nešto nadopuniti....isto iz straha mi se još ništa ne priprema....

----------


## amyx

ja sam kroz cijelu trudnoću dobila 9 kg i onda zadnjih mjesec i pol još 6 , ali je zato nakon poroda otišlo 25  :Grin:

----------


## matahari

> ja sam kroz cijelu trudnoću dobila 9 kg i onda zadnjih mjesec i pol još 6 , ali je zato nakon poroda otišlo 25


25?

----------


## amyx

> 25?


Jes...

----------


## maca papucarica

> ja sam kroz cijelu trudnoću dobila 9 kg i onda zadnjih mjesec i pol još 6 , ali je zato nakon poroda otišlo 25


Ti bi mogla napisati knjigu, "25 kila u 25 dana"  :Laughing: 
Zeno, pa jesi ti ok, kako funkcioniras!? Kuzim ja da su to i blizanci, i 2 posteljice i 2x plodna voda, ali to je stvaaarno jaaako puno  :Shock:

----------


## amyx

Pa ne znam...jednostavno je otišlo i sad sam si super...ionako sam uvijek imala viška. A sad nosim trapke koje nisam nosila 2-3 godine

----------


## Sonja29

strategija grlim... vibre za velikog,malog borca!!!

----------


## 123beba

Strategija, puno pozdrava šaljem tebi i puno, puno dobrih vibrica tvom malom hrabrom frajeru! Da mu svaki dan bude sve bolje i bolje bez komplikacija te da čim prije može sa svojom mamom kući!

----------


## Mury

*Strategija* za tvog malog borca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam daje snage u ovim teškim trenucima!!!

----------


## MalaMa

cure drage, sve sam rjeđe ovdje jer me užasno pogode tužne vijesti i onda sam paranoična. mislim da to nije dobro za moju bebušku.škicnem vas povremeno i radujem se sa svakom lijepom vašom vijesti.
strategiji šaljem puno,puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i znam da je bebica veliki borac i da će sve biti dobro.
svima želim sve najbolje i uredne i mirne trudnoće sa što manje sekirancije.
veliki pozdrav i od moje beboline u buši  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> cure drage, sve sam rjeđe ovdje jer me užasno pogode tužne vijesti i onda sam paranoična. mislim da to nije dobro za moju bebušku.škicnem vas povremeno i radujem se sa svakom lijepom vašom vijesti.
> strategiji šaljem puno,puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i znam da je bebica veliki borac i da će sve biti dobro.
> svima želim sve najbolje i uredne i mirne trudnoće sa što manje sekirancije.
> veliki pozdrav i od moje beboline u buši


 :Very Happy:  i ja u zadnje vrijeme samo škicnem...također budem paranoična.....hehehe
pomazi svoju bebolinu u ime nas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

strategije~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za malog borca :Heart: 
amyx pa kako ti je 25 kg otišlo u 25 dana ja se nemogu načuditi :Shock:

----------


## milasova8

Sejla,avatar je prekrasan :Smile: 

Mi se vratili sa UZV i saznali da nam dolazi sincic :Smile: 
Prekrasno..evo danas sm 15+5 i sve je ok,bebica raste i veseli je mamin i tatin sin..
Bas sam sretna,nakon svega nadam se da konacno mogu uzivati..

Strategija,~~~~~~~ ne mogu vas izostaviti..drzite se

----------


## medonija

pozdrav svima  :Bye:  ja isto ponedkad tu škicnem, više sam se prebacila malo niže na teme o trudnoći i "blizance"... a i vratila sam se na posao pa nije baš da stignem forumašit  :Grin: 

nego, htjela sam vas pitati: imam terapiju klasika- utrogestani do 12 tt, e sad: meni je danas punih 11tt i imam utrića još za 3 dana, znači možemo reći do polovine 12tt, da li moram do ginića po recept za još tih par dana?  odnosno: da li "utrići do 12tt" znači do punih 12tt? ili do ulaska u 12tt? ili možda treba još i cijeli 12tt, odnosno do 13tt?  nadam se da kužite što je pjesnik htio reći :Grin: 
hvala!

naravno svima šaljem i hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve  pa se poslužite, nažalost nisam u toku...

----------


## Sumskovoce

Strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za maloga borca! Sve će bit u najboljem redu, vidjet ćeš!

A za porod - moje iskustvo u spinalnoj je  :Shock:   :Shock:  Sve vidiš (cijelu ekipu, salu, instrumente - sve) i svjesna si svega. Ja sam UMIRALA od straha. Bilo mi je divno odmah vidjeti bebe, i ja sam plakala od sreće i uzbuđenja. Prvo što sam rekla starijem je bilo Sine, kako si lijep, a mlađem Voli te mama maleno moje. To neću nikad zaboravit. Ali, kako sam bila svjesna svega, dugo me pratio osjećaj da mi je tijelo bilo povrijeđeno (violated, na engelskom, ne znam kako točno prevesti) Osjećala sam se kao vuk iz crvenkapice kojem su iz trbuha izvadili i baku i crvenkapicu. Nimalo lijepo.
A za kile, ja dobila 25 u trudnoći, nakon poroda otišlo 19 (isto dvije bebe, dvije posteljice, plodne vode, sve x2). Tek sada, nakon godine dana, moje tijelo liči na ono što je bilo prije. Osim trbušnih mišića koji su još uvijek malo razmaknuti (možda 1,5 cm). Kičma, struk i leđa su došla na mjesto. Ma sve se polako vrati na mjesto s vremenom...

----------


## amyx

Meni su se trbusni misici rasirili samo oko 1,5 cm ... Kad me je fizioterapeutica pregledala nakon poroda koji dan rekla je da ne vjeruje da sam rodila blizance...

----------


## amyx

> amyx pa kako ti je 25 kg otišlo u 25 dana ja se nemogu načuditi


Pa ne znam...eto ode... Nesto od poroda, nesto od zivciranja nakon poroda kad sam zavrsila u bolnici i to je to... 
Bas sam sad zadovoljna ...

----------


## sejla

hvala milasova  :Smile:  čestitke na sinčeku i da odsada bude sve bezbrižno i opušteno  :Zaljubljen: 

MalaMa i medonija, samo nam se javljajte kako napredujete, sretno i dalje  :Smile:  (ja sam utriće postepeno smanjivala od 12-14tt, prema uputi dr)

----------


## medonija

hmm, meni ništa nije spominjao postepeno skidanje s utrića?! samo da ih pijem do 12tt... možda zato što kod mene zapravo nema neke realne opasnosti od spontanog nego više onak: protokol poslje postupka je utrići za sve, pa moraš i ti? ne znam...

btw jedva čekamo idući ponedjeljak uzv na punih 12 tt pa da vidimo bebolince kako su narasli vejiki!  :Klap:   naravno da ću javit i hvalit se svuda na sve moguće teme :Grin:

----------


## kitty

to skidanje s utrića je kod svakog individualno. meni je isto rečeno nakon 12.tt samo ih prekinuti (a do tad sam stavljala 3x2), mene je to bilo malo strah pa sam još stavljala navečer cca tjedan dana dok nisam potrošila kutiju (to naravno uz konzultaciju sa ginekologicom).

strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i  :Kiss:  malom palčiću!
milasova,  :Klap:  za sineka!

----------


## mare41

medonija, moras provjerit s dr za utrice, duplice znaju drzat i duze
milasova. divno!
strategija, stalno mislim na vas

----------


## mare41

vidis, sumsko, meni bi to gledanje in real time  :Smile:  bilo bas cool, javim na ljeto :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> Mi se vratili sa UZV i saznali da nam dolazi sincic
> Prekrasno..evo danas sm 15+5 i sve je ok,bebica raste i veseli je mamin i tatin sin..
> Bas sam sretna,nakon svega nadam se da konacno mogu uzivati..


Naravno, zaslužila si uživanje, čestitam na sinčiću, pazi ga i mazi  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Moe

Drage moje.. evo nas na pola trudnoće  :Smile: 
Hvata me neka neopisiva euforija i sreća  :Smile: 
Ljubim vas!

----------


## sanda1977

> hmm, meni ništa nije spominjao postepeno skidanje s utrića?! samo da ih pijem do 12tt... možda zato što kod mene zapravo nema neke realne opasnosti od spontanog nego više onak: protokol poslje postupka je utrići za sve, pa moraš i ti? ne znam...
> 
> btw jedva čekamo idući ponedjeljak uzv na punih 12 tt pa da vidimo bebolince kako su narasli vejiki!   naravno da ću javit i hvalit se svuda na sve moguće teme


ja zvala neki dan drA da baš pitam za uitriće kaže do 12 tt 3x2 a zdnji 12 tt 3x1...isto samo protokol...mislim da ipak treba malo polakše sa skidanjem s utrićima

----------


## sanda1977

> hvala milasova  čestitke na sinčeku i da odsada bude sve bezbrižno i opušteno 
> 
> MalaMa i medonija, samo nam se javljajte kako napredujete, sretno i dalje  (ja sam utriće postepeno smanjivala od 12-14tt, prema uputi dr)


popisujem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

a meni je danas po zm 10+3,a po punkciji punih 11 tt.....više ne znam kao da računam....i uzv pokazuje prema punkciji....jer i po punkciji mi je ranije termin

----------


## Bab

strategija šaljem bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malog hrabrog palčića.
Milasova, čestitke na sinčiću i nadam se i ja da je pred vama sad samo uživanje i slatko iščekivanje.

A što se tiče utrića, meni je moja dr prošli tjedan rekla da me planira držati cijelu trudnoću na njima. Iskreno nisam se odmah snašla pa da pitam zašto jer je s bebama sve u redu. Budem idući put pitala. Znam da mame duplića duže drže na utrićima, al baš cijelu trudnoću....

Cure, ljubim vas sve i mazite svoje slatke trbuščiće.

----------


## Miki76

Bab, ja sam isto bila na utricima do 36tt. To neki doktori rade preventive radi s nama koje imamo povijest spontanih jer postoji teorija da utrici takodjer cuvaju od prijevremenog poroda. Koliko sam tada istrazivala, nista nije dokazano, ali kako utrici ne stete, odabire se ta opcija za svaki slucaj. Jedino sto sam ih ja nakon 12tt pocela piti jer mi ih se nije dalo gurati cijelu trudnocu, a i bojala sam se infekcije ako previse tamo cackam.
I da, skoro cijelu trudnocu sam bila na utricima jer smo se bojali prijevremenog poroda, a na kraju Dodo nije htio van i rodila sam ga na 41+0, i to inducirani porod!

----------


## medonija

ja ih pijem 3x2 od negdje 6tt kad sam bila kod mog ginića jer mi je rekao da bolje da ih pijem ako mi ne izazivaju mučninu nego "čačkam" dole prstima 3 x dnevno i izazivam infekciju... budem sutra zvrcnula dr da pitam da'l mi rteba još ili da ovo potrošim i gotovo...

----------


## sejla

Moe, samo uživaj, pola puta je velka stvar, i jaaaaako brzo dođe i prođe (ja ne vjerujem da sam pri kraju  :Smile: )

Bab, puno sreće i dalje u trudnoći, ma s mrvicama je sve ok a utrići su očito prevencija. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  

sanda, ako ti se i prema punkciji i prema uzv-u poklapaju tt, onda je po meni to puno točnije.....meni se isto ne pokapa termin prema z.m. i uzv-u, što je i logično jer mi je transfer bio na negdje 21.d.c....moja gin to nije fermala iako je znala sve datume, ali su sad u bolnici uzeli to u obzir, pa se odmah sve i poklapa  :Smile:  (trudnoća mi je tjedan mlađa nego što bi bilo prema z.m.)

----------


## Moe

Sejla, tek sad sam skužila profilnu fotku, prekrasna je!  :Smile: 
Jel to 3d, 4d?

----------


## sejla

Hvala Moe  :Smile:  Bili smo prošli četvrtak na 4D uzv-u, pa smo dobili kratke fimiće i fotkice  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## milasova8

da se ja nadovežem na utriće..meni je prošli tjedan,znači u 15 tt smanjeno na 2x2..al ja sam ih isto počela piti,razlog je takodjer to čačkanje i inficiranje..ali sve u dogovoru sa doktorom..sad ćemo vidjeti koliko ću još dugo biti na njima..

e ,da..i bila sam pisala da mi je dr.rekao da je posteljica jako nisko..danas kaže da je sve na svom mjestu :Smile:  sprijeda,lijevo...

----------


## 123beba

Cure trebam savjet... Sada smo 16+6 i od prošle srijede imam dosta jake bolove u donjem dijelu trbuha. Sve je počelo u srijedu kada sam, ne razmišljajući, pomogla staroj tetki da se ustane iz niske fotelje pa sam pomislila da sam si istegnula mišiće. No, bol je bila stvarno jaka, trajala je nekoliko sati, jedva sam hodala i nije pomoglo niti kada sam legla jer nisam mogla naći nikakvu pozu da mi bude lakše. Od tada mi se bol svakog dana opet javi. Nije tako jaka i ja puno ležim pa to prođe, ali me brine jer mi to sad već danima ne prolazi. Išla sam kod svoje dr po doznake pa sam ju pitala za to i sve što je ona rekla je bilo da sam na bolovanju i neka odmaram... 
Jeste vi imale ovakvih iskustava?

----------


## amyx

Ja sam crinone gel koristila do 14 tt

----------


## La-tica

*123beba*, a da nije nekakav muskufiber...ako ležiš puno, pa si se malo nategnula kad si pomagala tetki..

----------


## Inesz

> Cure trebam savjet... Sada smo 16+6 i od prošle srijede imam dosta jake bolove u donjem dijelu trbuha. Sve je počelo u srijedu kada sam, ne razmišljajući, pomogla staroj tetki da se ustane iz niske fotelje pa sam pomislila da sam si istegnula mišiće. No, bol je bila stvarno jaka, trajala je nekoliko sati, jedva sam hodala i nije pomoglo niti kada sam legla jer nisam mogla naći nikakvu pozu da mi bude lakše. Od tada mi se bol svakog dana opet javi. Nije tako jaka i ja puno ležim pa to prođe, ali me brine jer mi to sad već danima ne prolazi. Išla sam kod svoje dr po doznake pa sam ju pitala za to i sve što je ona rekla je bilo da sam na bolovanju i neka odmaram... 
> Jeste vi imale ovakvih iskustava?


u tvojoj situaciji otišla bih na hitnu, ili bar kod nekog iskusnog ginekologa koji bi me pregladao i dao savjet.

----------


## mare41

> u tvojoj situaciji otišla bih na hitnu, ili bar kod nekog iskusnog ginekologa koji bi me pregladao i dao savjet.


meni je rečeno da se u slučaju jakih bolova ili krvarenja odmah javim na hitnu
Miki, nisi imala problema s jetrenim probama kad si pila utriće? i ja bi prešla skroz da ih pijem, da ne čačkam, al me strah za jetru, pa kombiniram-malo gore, malo dole

----------


## patuljchica

> Miki, nisi imala problema s jetrenim probama kad si pila utriće? i ja bi prešla skroz da ih pijem, da ne čačkam, al me strah za jetru, pa kombiniram-malo gore, malo dole


Ja sam iskključivo pila utriće od negdje 7 tt a sve to negdje 26tt kad sam se napokon usudila (u dogovoru sa dr. skinuti sa njih), i nikakvih problema (kuc-kuc) sa jetrom. Frendica je pila cijelu trudnoću i isto - jetra ko nova  :Wink: . Btw, vidite sa dr., meni je moja čak preporučivala Duphaston, ako teško podnašam oralno utriće (isti sastava a primjenjeni su za oralnu terapiju).
Ipak, samo da naglasim, svi se dr. slažu da najsnažniji učinak progesteron daje kod lokalne primjene (dakle - utrići vaginalno). 
poz!

----------


## maca papucarica

A zasto ne Crinone gel? Ja sam se na svoju inicijativu prebacila sa utrica na crinone upravo zbog paranoje od unosenja kojekakvih mikroorganizama kojima tamo nije mjesto.
Znam da je po specifikacijama crinone slabiji od utrica, ali po usporednim studijama, vjerojatno zbog produzenog djelovanja tj. postepene apsorpcije, ima jednako djelovanje kao i veca doza utrica (i toga me bilo strah  :Grin: ).

----------


## Ginger

strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malog borca

123beba ja bih se na tvom mjestu javila na hitnu

utrići - ja sam ih pila za vrijeme krvarenja, al meni je to bilo koma- vrtilo mi se bez prestanka i samo sam spavala

Bab, milasova  :Heart:

----------


## sanda1977

> strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malog borca
> 
> 123beba ja bih se na tvom mjestu javila na hitnu
> 
> utrići - ja sam ih pila za vrijeme krvarenja, al meni je to bilo koma- vrtilo mi se bez prestanka i samo sam spavala
> 
> Bab, milasova


i ja nema šanse da ih poijem....užas koje nuspojave imam....isto kao i tebi....

----------


## mare41

ginger, i ja bi srce :Smile: , mene se ne vrti i ne spava mi se  kad popijem utriće, ništa meni ne smeta, nek tako ostane

----------


## maca papucarica

A ja bi znala popiti utrić kad bi me uhvatila panika zbog nekih bolova, zatezanja, rastezanja jer bi me tako lijepo ošamutio, pa bi totalno high zaspala ko bebica  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

mare  :Shy kiss:  pa ti znaš da uvijek imaš moje srce  :Yes: 
evo ti sad dva  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

joj maco  :Smile:  meni je to bila prejaka droga 
čak mi nije ni smirivala histeriju i paniku koja me znala loviti u drugoj trudnoći

----------


## maca papucarica

> joj maco  meni je to bila prejaka droga 
> čak mi nije ni smirivala histeriju i paniku koja me znala loviti u drugoj trudnoći


Prejaka ili prelaka?  :Wink:  
Ma mene bi tako ošamutio da bi ili plutala na nekom visokom, mekom oblačku jedno pola sata, sat ili bi (to je bilo češće) jednostavno zaspala

----------


## Ginger

> Prejaka ili prelaka?  
> Ma mene bi tako ošamutio da bi ili plutala na nekom visokom, mekom oblačku jedno pola sata, sat ili bi (to je bilo češće) jednostavno zaspala


hm, da... diskutabilno  :Grin: 
obično bih bila još luđa.... a bila sam luda totalno...
cijelu trudnoću sam se samo svađala  :Embarassed:  koma koja navala hormona....
dok sam u prvoj bila zen, utrići bi me još dodatno uljuljkali (mislim, bila sam zabrinuta zbog krvarenja, al ne i histerična)

----------


## medonija

:Shock:  čitam ovo i ne vjerujem! pijemo li mi iste utriće ?!?! ja sam isto počela puno više spavati, ali nekako si mislim normalno je to za trudnoću, pa još  duplići i još radim, pa me ne čudi što sam oko 8-pol 9 navečer na izmaku snaga i spavam najkasnije u 9, ali ja se i dižem u 6h, i nekako mislim normalno da mi se spava u trudnoći... ali nikakva šlagiranja ili sl... ili mučnine i povraćanja... ja još i kavu pijem ujutro! izgleda da previše volim hranu pa kod mene ne dolazi u obzir tako nešto!  :Laughing:  to se kosi s mojom "religijom" :Laughing: 

btw zvala dr, rekao da se prebacim na 3 x 1 još dok ne potrošim tih par dana koliko imam i dosta  :Wink:

----------


## pipi73

Cure...nisam vas citala odavno....pocela sam da radim..djete i navece se skoro komiram vec u 20...

Sve vas iscitavam veceras...

Imam jedno pitanje...danas sam 18 + 5  tt...bila na uz...Sve je ok....sem sto se posteljica naguzvala vise na zadnjem zidu...Vjeruju da kako bebac raste i podize se...tako ce ga i posteljica pratiti...Zakazali su mi uz u 30 tt da vide kako ce biti....Ja sam se sva nesto bila izgubila i zbunila da sam zaboravila pitati kakve su kompikacije ako se ne podigne...Brinem se...

Da li je neko imao slican problem...

Poljubac svima...posebno misicima koji rastu u nama

----------


## 123beba

cure, ja sam vam danas nekako mirnija (i odmah sretnija) jer nisam imala bolova danas  :Very Happy:  uglavnom, nisam danas onda nikamo niti išla jer me više nije boljelo... pretpostavit ću da je bilo samo istezanje mišića i puno ću više paziti ubuduće.
Što se tiče utrića, ja sam nakon 12 tt od dr. dobila Duphaston, pila ga 3 dana i imala užasne glavobolje od kojih nisam mogla niti spavati po noći... Nakon toga me dr. vratila na utriće i to 3x1 još 2 tjedna i onda sam prestala uzimati bilo što od toga... Kada su mi počele glavobolje nisam ih odmah povezala sa lijekom, no nakon 2 dana sam išla čitati nuspojave pa stoji da je česta nuspojava lijeka glavobolja i migrena.

----------


## La-tica

*123beba*, baš mi je drago da se bolje osjećaš  :Smile:

----------


## Miki76

Mare, iskreno, nemam pojma za jetru, nije mi uopce bilo palo na pamet da bi to moglo biti povezano. Krvna slika u trudnoci mi je cijelo vrijeme bila u granicama normale, a jetrene probe nisam ni radila. Doktor je bio upoznat da sam ih pila i nikad nista nije komentirao da bi to mogao biti problem ili utjecati na jetru.
Sad se pitam da li su oni moji stalni gadni bolovi u trudnoci kojima nikad nismo nasli uzrok mozda dijelom i zbog jetre. Ali sumnjam. Sada kada gledam unazad, mislim da mi je te bolove priustila moja "divna" trudnicka probava.

----------


## mare41

pipi, nadam se da ce ti neko odgovorit
miki, kiss, ja tocno kuzim bol u probavnom traktu, al tebi je bol bila cesta?
123,  nek su to onda samo misici, ja od plusa nista ne dizem i ne nosim tesko

----------


## sanda1977

> čitam ovo i ne vjerujem! pijemo li mi iste utriće ?!?! ja sam isto počela puno više spavati, ali nekako si mislim normalno je to za trudnoću, pa još  duplići i još radim, pa me ne čudi što sam oko 8-pol 9 navečer na izmaku snaga i spavam najkasnije u 9, ali ja se i dižem u 6h, i nekako mislim normalno da mi se spava u trudnoći... ali nikakva šlagiranja ili sl... ili mučnine i povraćanja... ja još i kavu pijem ujutro! izgleda da previše volim hranu pa kod mene ne dolazi u obzir tako nešto!  to se kosi s mojom "religijom"
> 
> btw zvala dr, rekao da se prebacim na 3 x 1 još dok ne potrošim tih par dana koliko imam i dosta


ja još do 1.2. 3x2 i onda do 8.1 3x1 i gotovo.....hvala bogu više....već imam i šalu idem se družiti s mojim kuglicama.... :Laughing:

----------


## medonija

> ja još do 1.2. 3x2 i onda do 8.1 3x1 i gotovo.....hvala bogu više....već imam i šalu idem se družiti s mojim kuglicama....


 :Laughing: 
ja dok sam ih stavljala sam govorila "idem nahranit djecu, za svakog po jedna"  :Grin: 

*123bab* drago mi je da si bolje da nema bolova više, :Klap:  vjerojatno je bilo samo istegnuće,ii tako nešto.... ja sam primjetila da mi trbušni mišići drugačije rade, zapravo točnije "prestaju" raditi ... imala sam lijep čvrst utrenirani trbuh (koji se sada još samo nazire u gornjem djelu iznad pupka) i nekad me zna kad se dižem iz ležećeg položaja ili kad se zakašljem čudno nekako zategnut u mišićima... ne znam kako bi to opisala, imam osjećaj ko da se baš rastežu-zatežu mišići...

----------


## Miki76

Mare, meni je bol bila sveprisutna od prvog do zadnjeg dana. Vrlo cesto tako jaka da se nisam mogla dici iz kreveta. Nekoliko puta smo zbog toga bili na hitnoj, no nikada nisu nasli uzrok boli. Na kraju vise nisam ni trcala na hitnu, postalo mi neugodno. Samo bih si popila normabel i probala prespavati dan dok bolovi malo ne popuste. Na srecu, sve se je dobro zavrsilo i Dodo je tu. A doktorov zakljucak je bio da neke zene eto tako jace osjecaju sve te promjene u trudnoci i da sam ja jedna od njih. 
Jos me je ta bol, ali u manjem intenzitetu, znala pratiti i neko vrijeme nakon poroda, valjda dok se nije sve vratilo na svoje mjesto. Sada je ok.
Ne znam...  :Undecided:

----------


## mare41

Miki, nek te tako ne boli za drugo :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Cure moje, kako je ova tema živnula, to je znak da nas je puno trudnjača  :Smile: ...da Bog da nas bude svakim danom sve više i više......
Šaljem vam svima veliki  :Kiss: , a posebno našoj Miki koja dijeli svoja iskustva tu sa nama  :Smile: 
PS, i mene su u noći sa ponedjeljka na utorak probudili neki jaki bolovi, nisam mogla zaspati od  2-6, niti sam ih mogla locirati, kao da su krenuli od želuca pa se odbijali na desni jajnik...ali sreća jučer je prošlo, pa nisam ipak išla na hitnu...zato je tibo već sinoć vidno skočio  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

Drage moje, stiže report, tradicionalno od mene, svakih 4 tjedna   :Smile: 

Kako mi dugo čekati između 2 pregleda, to nije moguće... jel svim trudnicama tako? Ne mogu od uzbuđenja dočekati tih 4 tjedna da prođu, da vidimo svoju sreću na TV-u u ordinaciji  :Smile: 

Ali nekako smo strpljivo dočekali i jučerašnji pregled. Na 20+1. 
Sa 19+0 sam počela osjećati žiganje i migoljenje po trbuhu, pa mi je bar zadnjih tjedan dana bilo zanimljivije nego prethodnih 3.
Nekako sam i euforična jer smo dogurali već do pola, nadam se da će sljedećih 19 tjedana brzo proći.

Prvo smo imali vaginalni UZV pregled - da vidimo situaciju s posteljicom. Bolje je stanje nego zadnji put, ali i dalje je djelomično preko ušća. I dalje se nadamo da će se pomaknuti prema gore. Pomalo. Bude.

Nakon toga UZV preko trbuha. Beba je savršena, u svojim idealnim mjerama i terminima (čak i malo naprednija, ali sve u uobičajenim granicama). Svi organi i dijelovi tijela na svom mjestu. Mljacka i miče usnama i tako je simpatična. Na trenutke je bježala od UZV-a, valjda je u svojoj zaigranosti htjela malo uzbuđenja s igrom skrivača?
Djevojčica  :Heart: 
Obavila je i _foto session_ za vas, slobodno pogledajte fotku.
I već sada - tako mala - ima barem dva obožavatelja - svoje sretne roditelje!
A kako će ju tek tata razmaziti. To samo njih dvoje znaju.

Idem nas sad počastiti  :Coffee:  a onda malo maženja i pričanja, kažu da sad čuje mamin glas  :Smile:

----------


## medonija

*Moe* bravo za curku! prekrasna je! :Heart: 
uh,potpuno te razumijem,  je dugo je između pregleda, mi isto s nestrpljenjem očekujemo ponedjeljak i pregled na ravnih 12tt, jedva čekam da vidim kako su narasli!

to ste bili na 3d ili 4d uzv? to ste išli privatno ili ima tvoj ginekolog?

----------


## sejla

Moe, predivno, baš dirneš  :Heart:  i čestitke na sjatkoj curici  :Zaljubljen: 
Imaš pravo, kao da živimo od uzv-a do uzv-a, da se gledamo, čujemo koliko smo narasli i kako napredujemo....da mogu najrađe bih ju svaki dan gledala što izvodi-zijeva, mljacka, štuca, mlatari rukicama i nogicama.....a svakodnevno (i noćno  :Laughing: ) osjećanje tih malih pokreta i udaraca-neprocjenjivo  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> *Moe* bravo za curku! prekrasna je!
> uh,potpuno te razumijem,  je dugo je između pregleda, mi isto s nestrpljenjem očekujemo ponedjeljak i pregled na ravnih 12tt, jedva čekam da vidim kako su narasli!
> 
> to ste bili na 3d ili 4d uzv? to ste išli privatno ili ima tvoj ginekolog?


Hvala ti!
Privatno obavljam trudničke preglede. A ovo je mislim 4D.

Obavezno javi nakon pregleda kako napreduju mrvice  :Smile:   :Zaljubljen: 
Čuvaj se!

----------


## Moe

Hvala sejla!
Baš tako - dobro si napisala - živimo od UZV-a do UZV-a  :facepalm: 
Kad je tebi termin?

Da nisam napisala - procijenjena težina joj je 389g  :Smile:  
I moram obaviti OGTT do idućeg pregleda. Gdje ste to obavljale (u Zagrebu)?

----------


## mare41

moe, čestitke!
ja u startu ko nemajka-znam da im je dobro, i da rastu i bez uzv, ili mi je dosta uzv-ova, do 13. tjedna 7...

----------


## sejla

> Hvala sejla!
> Baš tako - dobro si napisala - živimo od UZV-a do UZV-a 
> Kad je tebi termin?
> 
> Da nisam napisala - procijenjena težina joj je 389g  
> I moram obaviti OGTT do idućeg pregleda. Gdje ste to obavljale (u Zagrebu)?


Prema z.m. termin mi je 7.3....ali nekako imam osjećaj da će ipak biti ranije....a možda me baš iznenadi pa bude i kasnije, tko zna  :Wink: 
Ja sam ogtt vadila u svom domu zdravlja.

----------


## sanda1977

> Drage moje, stiže report, tradicionalno od mene, svakih 4 tjedna  
> 
> Kako mi dugo čekati između 2 pregleda, to nije moguće... jel svim trudnicama tako? Ne mogu od uzbuđenja dočekati tih 4 tjedna da prođu, da vidimo svoju sreću na TV-u u ordinaciji 
> 
> Ali nekako smo strpljivo dočekali i jučerašnji pregled. Na 20+1. 
> Sa 19+0 sam počela osjećati žiganje i migoljenje po trbuhu, pa mi je bar zadnjih tjedan dana bilo zanimljivije nego prethodnih 3.
> Nekako sam i euforična jer smo dogurali već do pola, nadam se da će sljedećih 19 tjedana brzo proći.
> 
> Prvo smo imali vaginalni UZV pregled - da vidimo situaciju s posteljicom. Bolje je stanje nego zadnji put, ali i dalje je djelomično preko ušća. I dalje se nadamo da će se pomaknuti prema gore. Pomalo. Bude.
> ...


jooooooj preslatka je..... a ja isto ne mogu dočekati....do pregleda...men dr naručuje svaka 3 tt.....
a tko će dočekati 12.2.

----------


## sanda1977

kada se može najranije na 3d ili 4d uzv?
i što je to OGTT?

----------


## kitty

Moe bebica je prava manekenka  :Smile: .

joj, tako ni ja nisam mogla dočekati uzv-ove i svima sam govorila da bi najradije bila cijelo vrijeme prikopčana na jedan... a sad su mi pregledi pregusti, bila u petak i danas idem opet. nadam se da će se uskoro nešto i pokrenuti  :Wink: .

----------


## Moe

> moe, čestitke!
> ja u startu ko nemajka-znam da im je dobro, i da rastu i bez uzv, ili mi je dosta uzv-ova, do 13. tjedna 7...


Bome... 
Kako tako puno?




> Prema z.m. termin mi je 7.3....ali nekako imam osjećaj da će ipak biti ranije....a možda me baš iznenadi pa bude i kasnije, tko zna 
> Ja sam ogtt vadila u svom domu zdravlja.


Znači još sitno brojite. Divno. Sretno!




> jooooooj preslatka je..... a ja isto ne mogu dočekati....do pregleda...men dr naručuje svaka 3 tt.....
> a tko će dočekati 12.2.


Hvala ti.
Ti i beba, mora se.. dan po dan  :Smile: 




> kada se može najranije na 3d ili 4d uzv?
> i što je to OGTT?


Ja nisam tražila ali mi je napravio sada te snimke u 4D-u.
OGTT je testiranje imaš li trudnički dijabetes. Mislim da svi obavezno idu na to oko 24. tt.




> Moe bebica je prava manekenka .
> 
> joj, tako ni ja nisam mogla dočekati uzv-ove i svima sam govorila da bi najradije bila cijelo vrijeme prikopčana na jedan... a sad su mi pregledi pregusti, bila u petak i danas idem opet. nadam se da će se uskoro nešto i pokrenuti .


Hvala ti.
Upravo to, ja bih kućni ultrazvuk  :Laughing:

----------


## mare41

cure, ogtt rade svi ili samo oni koji imaju graničan guk?
moe, sad vidim odgovor za ogtt, a ne znam, tako me tražili-uzv svaki tjedan...

----------


## kitty

mare, mislim da se svima radi ogtt. jer može guk natašte biti uredan, a nakon opterećenja povišen. i da, u trudnoći vam je granična vrijednost za guk natašte već 5.1.

----------


## Moe

> cure, ogtt rade svi ili samo oni koji imaju graničan guk?
> moe, sad vidim odgovor za ogtt, a ne znam, tako me tražili-uzv svaki tjedan...


A sad dalje tijekom trudnoće nastavljaš svakih 4 tjedna pregled + ultrazvuk ili?
Kod mene je GUK bio normalan u 2 puta:
prvi put 4.85 i drugi put 4.63
(4.40 - 6.40 je referentno)
pa sam svejedno upućena na OGTT. Mislim da sve trudnice idu. 
Negdje sam vidjela da su sad pomakli donju granicu, tako da će sad još više žena imati dijagnozu trudničkog dijabetesa. 
A dobro - ako me to i zadesi i bude dijagnosticirano - neću se pretjerano buniti (iako sam obožavateljica slatkog), to je onda još 16 tjedana do poroda. Lagana dijeta  :Smile:  Bar će kile biti pod kontrolom (to me tješi).

----------


## MalaMa

Moe meni je dr. rekao da će mi na ovom pregledu dati uputnicu za ogtt na Vuk Vrhovcu. na pregled idem u petak s 22+2. ne znam jel se baš mora na VV al tako mi je rekao. obični šećer sam vadila u DZ i bio je ok.

----------


## lovekd

> Drage moje, stiže report, tradicionalno od mene, svakih 4 tjedna  
> 
> Kako mi dugo čekati između 2 pregleda, to nije moguće... jel svim trudnicama tako? Ne mogu od uzbuđenja dočekati tih 4 tjedna da prođu, da vidimo svoju sreću na TV-u u ordinaciji 
> 
> Ali nekako smo strpljivo dočekali i jučerašnji pregled. Na 20+1. 
> Sa 19+0 sam počela osjećati žiganje i migoljenje po trbuhu, pa mi je bar zadnjih tjedan dana bilo zanimljivije nego prethodnih 3.
> Nekako sam i euforična jer smo dogurali već do pola, nadam se da će sljedećih 19 tjedana brzo proći.
> 
> Prvo smo imali vaginalni UZV pregled - da vidimo situaciju s posteljicom. Bolje je stanje nego zadnji put, ali i dalje je djelomično preko ušća. I dalje se nadamo da će se pomaknuti prema gore. Pomalo. Bude.
> ...


Moe, ajme, malecka je preslatka! A sve što si napisala, prekrasno si napisala! 
Moja djevojčica ima 2 i pol mjeseca i prekrasno nam je s njom, al moram priznati da se često sjetim kako je bilo lijepo kad je bila u buši, kad se razgibavala! Nitko sretniji od mene....Pogotovo nakon prvih pokreta.... Tako da sam uvjerena da će se i tebi ti prvi trenuci urezati u pamćenje! A što se razmaka između pregleda tiče - i meni je bilo užasno dugo, jer bi svoju mrvicu mogla gledati 24 sata na dan!
Uživaj u svakom danu svoje trudnoće, jer kad rodiš, ponekad će ti jako faliti upravo ti trudnički dani! Sretno do kraja! Puse maloj bebolini!

----------


## milasova8

Moe,curka je predivna :Smile:  cestitam!!

A ja sam jedna od rekoderki sto se tice pregleda i UZV-a..svaki tjedan idem jedanput..sada evo svaka dva..dosada sam ih imala valjda 15,ak ne i vise..a trudna sam 16 tjedana..
Ali lijepo je vidjeti kako bebica napreduje..

----------


## ljubilica

curke, pa vi imate sve redom prave manekene i manekenke  :Very Happy: 
samo nek lijepo rastu

----------


## 123beba

moe, curka je prava manekanka!  :Smile:  predivno!

Meni je moja dr. rekla da će me poslati na Vuk Vrhovac na OGTT obzirom da se tamo nalazi baš nekakav zavod za dijabetes (ili nešto slično), a i vidjela sam da tamo ide hrpa trudnica baš na to. Inače nisam sigurna da moja dr. šalje svaku trudnicu no meni je odmah na početku rekla da ću morati ići obzirom da mi je tata dijabetičar.

Ja vam jedva čekam naš uzv... Tek tamo oko 20.2. i čini mi se da je to taaaaaaaaaaaakoooooooooo daleko...  :Sad:  Moja dr. baš i nije neka za česte preglede.  Zadnji uzv kod nje mi je bio u 12 tt i idući je u 20 tt. U međuvremenu 2 vaginalna pregleda bez uzv i to je to.  :Sad:  A baš bih htjela vidjeti svoju mrvicu...

----------


## hope31

Ajme Moe curka je preslatka :Smile: uzivajte i mazite se

----------


## hope31

ja sutra idem na uzv nakon mjesec dana,kao da je prosla godina,morat cu si kupit neki kucni uzv jer razmaci traju kao godina :Smile:

----------


## Moe

Hvala svima na komplimentima od Mini-Moe. 
Maše vam!  :Bye: 

Želimo vam strpljenje i smirenost u čekanju UZV-ova.

----------


## amyx

> Hvala sejla!
> Baš tako - dobro si napisala - živimo od UZV-a do UZV-a 
> Kad je tebi termin?
> 
> Da nisam napisala - procijenjena težina joj je 389g  
> I moram obaviti OGTT do idućeg pregleda. Gdje ste to obavljale (u Zagrebu)?



Ogtt ti je najbolje raditi na VV...tako je meni dr rekao.oni su specijalisti i ukoliko ti je s ecer povis en odmah dobijes upute i terapiju...a ako ides u dz, a povišen ti je secer opt ce te poslati na vv.

----------


## patuljchica

> Ogtt ti je najbolje raditi na VV...tako je meni dr rekao.oni su specijalisti i ukoliko ti je s ecer povis en odmah dobijes upute i terapiju...a ako ides u dz, a povišen ti je secer opt ce te poslati na vv.


potpisujem!
tako je i kod mene bilo. OGTT pokazao povišen šećer oko 24 tt, pa sam do kraja trudnoće na VV radila GUK profile i pazila na prehranu. Sve je prošlo bez problema. Samo se treba držati uputa. Sestre koje rade u trudničkoj ambulanti su fakat super i sve lijepo objasne...
I da - nek vas ne prepadnu gužve - trudnice imaju svoju ambulantu, i u principu se ne čeka dulje od 20ak min! I ne treba se posebno naručivati.

Sretno slatkice!

----------


## alma_itd

*patuljchica*  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: Matea je predivna

----------


## kitty

ja sam se radi gestacijskog dijabetesa kontrolirala u Petrovoj, tamo je referentni centar za dijabetes u trudnoći. isto sam na dijabetičkoj dijeti, radila profile i kontrolu jednom mjesečno i sve je ok. sada više ne idem tamo na kontrolu jer sam u terminu pa se kontroliram u bolnici u kojoj planiram roditi.

----------


## kristina1977

Samo da se javim da sam 24.01. u 23:33 rodila curicu tešku 5.040g i 55cm,došle smo doma i sada se mazimo i pazimo! Svim pikalicama,čekalicama želim da što brže ostvare svoju sreću,a trudnicama što ljepšu trudnoću i brzi porod!

----------


## sejla

kristina, čestitke na vejikoj curki  :Heart:   :Klap:

----------


## patuljchica

> *patuljchica* Matea je predivna


Hvala!
Možda se jednog dana upozna s tvojim princom!  :Smile: 
 :Kiss:

----------


## Destiny child

Kitty još malo pa ćeš uživati u svom čudesnom princu...Ajme, kako je brzo prošlo. Sretno!

Ostale curke čitam vas i mislim na vas kad stignem i želim vam svima sretne trudnoće. Nadam se da ću vam se jednog dana i ja opet pridružiti jer oni su stvarno čudesni...




> Moe bebica je prava manekenka .
> 
> joj, tako ni ja nisam mogla dočekati uzv-ove i svima sam govorila da bi najradije bila cijelo vrijeme prikopčana na jedan... a sad su mi pregledi pregusti, bila u petak i danas idem opet. nadam se da će se uskoro nešto i pokrenuti .

----------


## kitty

Destiny child  :Kiss: 
kristina1977 čestitam na veeeelikoj bebici, uživajte!

----------


## Moe

> Samo da se javim da sam 24.01. u 23:33 rodila curicu tešku 5.040g i 55cm,došle smo doma i sada se mazimo i pazimo! Svim pikalicama,čekalicama želim da što brže ostvare svoju sreću,a trudnicama što ljepšu trudnoću i brzi porod!


Čestitke kristina1977!  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Kristina cestitam na kcerkici  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> Samo da se javim da sam 24.01. u 23:33 rodila curicu tešku 5.040g i 55cm,došle smo doma i sada se mazimo i pazimo! Svim pikalicama,čekalicama želim da što brže ostvare svoju sreću,a trudnicama što ljepšu trudnoću i brzi porod!


čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:

----------


## 123beba

Kristina, čestitam na tvojoj velikoj princezi!!!!!! Uživajte, mazite se i pazite!

----------


## Mojca

Cure divno vas je čitati.  :Smile:  
 :Heart:

----------


## sanda1977

joooj boli me glava dva dana već......samo lijeva strana......već sam luda....popila jedan lupocet,ali mi nije pomogao. ne znam više šta da radim.....
od danas sam na skidanju sa utrića....3x1......da se i tog riješim više...
danas sam po zm 11 tt....a po punkciji 11+4....

----------


## sejla

Evo me cure s bolničkog pregleda, nalaz (na 34+2): portio skraćena, smekšana, CC uloživ do UU koje drži. 
Kontrola za dva tjedna, do tada preporučeno mirovanje da što dulje izdržimo bez daljneg otvaranja...

svima  :Kiss:

----------


## sanda1977

> Evo me cure s bolničkog pregleda, nalaz (na 34+2): portio skraćena, smekšana, CC uloživ do UU koje drži. 
> Kontrola za dva tjedna, do tada preporučeno mirovanje da što dulje izdržimo bez daljneg otvaranja...
> 
> svima


još malo izdržite 2U1...pa ćete se maziti  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> mare, mislim da se svima radi ogtt. jer može guk natašte biti uredan, a nakon opterećenja povišen. i da, u trudnoći vam je granična vrijednost za guk natašte već 5.1.


a  koliko je normalno   kad   nisi trudan  ??  meni je  bio  5   i kazu to je  odlicno

----------


## maca papucarica

*Kristina1977* cestitke na vejikoj djevojcici, uzivajte!
*Sejla* onda sad laganini dok bebuska jos malo ojaca, pa cete se onda grliti i ljubiti...
*Sanda* mene je u par navrata glava rasturala po par dana, nisam pila nista, znam da to sto smijem piti nece pomoci, pa cemu onda...
Ali bi mi pomoglo masiranje sinusa, sljepoocnica, iza uha i korijena vrata odzada sa crvenom tigrovom masti.
*Moe*, kao i uvijek, dirljiv mjesecni izvjestaj i preeedivna slikica jos ljepse djevojcice. Malcice zavidim i jedva cekam da i ja vidim nasega Klempica  :Yes: 

A ja sam se jucer potrgala od smijeha na post jedne forumasice kako su se njeni blizanci negdje oko 20-tog tjedna pretvorili iz leptirica u male vjeverice  :Laughing: . Moj se malisa, taman s ulaskom u 20 tt pretvorio iz titrajuceg misica u malu kung fu pandu! Neku vecer je bio toliko zivahan da je kooonacno i tata mata lovio nogice po trbuhu  :Zaljubljen: .
I sad sam sigurna da sam ga pocela osjecati krajem 15 tjedna i to zato sto je mali divljak!

Pusa svim okruglicama i njihovim bebicama i posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malog borca Strategije! Neka raste i jaca...

----------


## sanda1977

> *Kristina1977* cestitke na vejikoj djevojcici, uzivajte!
> *Sejla* onda sad laganini dok bebuska jos malo ojaca, pa cete se onda grliti i ljubiti...
> *Sanda* mene je u par navrata glava rasturala po par dana, nisam pila nista, znam da to sto smijem piti nece pomoci, pa cemu onda...
> Ali bi mi pomoglo masiranje sinusa, sljepoocnica, iza uha i korijena vrata odzada sa crvenom tigrovom masti.
> *Moe*, kao i uvijek, dirljiv mjesecni izvjestaj i preeedivna slikica jos ljepse djevojcice. Malcice zavidim i jedva cekam da i ja vidim nasega Klempica 
> 
> A ja sam se jucer potrgala od smijeha na post jedne forumasice kako su se njeni blizanci negdje oko 20-tog tjedna pretvorili iz leptirica u male vjeverice . Moj se malisa, taman s ulaskom u 20 tt pretvorio iz titrajuceg misica u malu kung fu pandu! Neku vecer je bio toliko zivahan da je kooonacno i tata mata lovio nogice po trbuhu .
> I sad sam sigurna da sam ga pocela osjecati krajem 15 tjedna i to zato sto je mali divljak!
> 
> Pusa svim okruglicama i njihovim bebicama i posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malog borca Strategije! Neka raste i jaca...


pa da skužila sam da ne pomaže,tako da sam samo jedan popila i to jučer popodne.....stavljala sam hladne obloge malo ležala i prošlo mi je...preporodila sam se......

----------


## mari mar

.... cure moje jučer sam izašla iz bolnice, bila sam 3 dana zbog ctg-a nadzora, pali su otkucaji babinog srca kad sam imala trud(koji nisam ni osjetila) pa me gin. poslao u bolnicu, ali tamo je ctg bio uredan svaki put... :scared: ne znam puno o tome pa sam prepala kad je rekao da moram ostati u bolnici! :cupakosu:

----------


## amyx

> a  koliko je normalno   kad   nisi trudan  ??  meni je  bio  5   i kazu to je  odlicno


trudna ili ne trudna vrijednosti ogtt - a su iste ... Tako da ti je 5 ok... Meni je u trudnoci bio 5,1 a isto tako jei sad i prije trudnoce

----------


## sejla

mari mar bitno da je ipak sve u redu, drži se i sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Uf, mene je nakon danas počeo strah....  :scared:

----------


## sanda1977

> .... cure moje jučer sam izašla iz bolnice, bila sam 3 dana zbog ctg-a nadzora, pali su otkucaji babinog srca kad sam imala trud(koji nisam ni osjetila) pa me gin. poslao u bolnicu, ali tamo je ctg bio uredan svaki put...ne znam puno o tome pa sam prepala kad je rekao da moram ostati u bolnici!


oooooooooooooooo neka vas dragi Bog čuva........ :Love:

----------


## kitty

> a  koliko je normalno   kad   nisi trudan  ??  meni je  bio  5   i kazu to je  odlicno


izvan trudnoće su referentne vrijednosti od 4.4 do 6.4.

----------


## kitty

> trudna ili ne trudna vrijednosti ogtt - a su iste ... Tako da ti je 5 ok... Meni je u trudnoci bio 5,1 a isto tako jei sad i prije trudnoce


nisu iste referentne vrijednosti za trudnice i izvan trudnoće. 5.1 natašte je u trudnoći gornja granica, a nakon opterećenja 8.5.

----------


## 123beba

Mari mar, za tebe i bebicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam srca kucaju snažno još puno, puno godina!

----------


## Shadow2

Evo nam je dan poceo sa placem :Sad: (
molim vas koliko mozete uplatite maloj Nori....svaka minuta je bitna za spas zivota lipe srecice,a to mi bar ovdje znamo koliko znaci....

Stvar je stvarno hitna....drzimo joj fige!

http://m.dalmacijanews.com/article/?...ticle-id=46843

----------


## kokosh

bok,drage trudilice! :Bye: 
 nova sam na forumu, pratim vas kratko vrijeme pa sam se odlučila malo raspitati o nekim stvarima.
 imam 30god, mm40, 10 god smo u braku, zadnje 2 god radimo na bebi pa ništa  :Sad: 
 odlučili smo krenuti na pretrage. papa mi je uredan, nađen mi je polip na cerviksu te odstranjen da bi opet nakon mjesec dana izraso novi.
 krenuli smo prvo od cb-a koje sam jedva namolila od ginićke jer veli ako je papa uredna da je to onda ok! uglavnom, moja ginićka i ona u petrovoj koja mi je odstranjivala polip su rekle da nema čekanja nego da idemo na mpo.
 uglavnom i da je sve u redu s nama,što ćemo tek kasnije saznati, išli bi na mpo jel bi što prije bebicu(zvuči vam poznato?)  :Smile: 
 zanima me koju bi bolnicu preporučili tj doktora za mpo? počela sam sve raditi u petrovoj pa bi možda i tamo na mpo.
 da li nalazi jedne bolnice prihvaća druga bolnica(osim spermiograma, što sam vidla da ste napisale)?
 koliko se čeka na postupak tj da li bi se mogli naručit za termin a u međuvremenu obavit sve pretrage ili se tek dolazi doktoru sa svim pretragama? 
 da li se na prirodni postupak manje čeka?
 to je za sada to...
 ako se još nečeg sjetim zagnjavim vas
 p.s. želim vam svima da što prije postanente trbušaste

----------


## milasova8

> bok,drage trudilice!
>  nova sam na forumu, pratim vas kratko vrijeme pa sam se odlučila malo raspitati o nekim stvarima.
>  imam 30god, mm40, 10 god smo u braku, zadnje 2 god radimo na bebi pa ništa 
>  odlučili smo krenuti na pretrage. papa mi je uredan, nađen mi je polip na cerviksu te odstranjen da bi opet nakon mjesec dana izraso novi.
>  krenuli smo prvo od cb-a koje sam jedva namolila od ginićke jer veli ako je papa uredna da je to onda ok! uglavnom, moja ginićka i ona u petrovoj koja mi je odstranjivala polip su rekle da nema čekanja nego da idemo na mpo.
>  uglavnom i da je sve u redu s nama,što ćemo tek kasnije saznati, išli bi na mpo jel bi što prije bebicu(zvuči vam poznato?) 
>  zanima me koju bi bolnicu preporučili tj doktora za mpo? počela sam sve raditi u petrovoj pa bi možda i tamo na mpo.
>  da li nalazi jedne bolnice prihvaća druga bolnica(osim spermiograma, što sam vidla da ste napisale)?
>  koliko se čeka na postupak tj da li bi se mogli naručit za termin a u međuvremenu obavit sve pretrage ili se tek dolazi doktoru sa svim pretragama? 
> ...


kokosh,dobro nam došla i da se brzo preseliš na ovaj pdf..
najbolje ti je da postaviš pitanje po klinikama,oni će ti najbolje znati odgovoriti..
ja sam postupak radila u Petrovoj..moja gin.mi je dala onaj papir sa svim potrebnim nalazima za MPO i ja sam to izvadila sve i sa tim došla na konzultacije..doktori i sestre su se čudili što to već sve imam,ali eto..to je bilo u 3 mj.a u 0 mj.postupak..najbolje ti je da odeš tamo direktno i pitaš što ti treba zakonzultacije i odmah se naručiš..mislim da na sam postupak čekaš nekih 6 mjeseci..
Spermiogram je dosta bitan,da se vidi postoji li možda muški faktor ili ne..a mik smo spermiogram radili privatno u Vili-ju i priznali su ga

----------


## milasova8

e drage moje,da se malo izjadam ili šta već..ne znam..
uglavnom jučer navečer sam na lijevoj stani osjetila kao neko peckanje koje je trajalo dvije sekunde..ali toliko da sam se zatresla cijela..onako kao kad tri trnci prođu..osjećaj kao da se opečeš ili ti netko prisloni onaj upaljač na struju..malo sam se zabrinula..i par puta se to opet ponovilo..kasnije sam osjetila kao neko titranje u tbuhu..jel se to moja bebica stvarno javla ili šta? nemam pojma...danas sam 16 plus 5(ne znam di mi je plus na tipkovnici)

----------


## sejla

milasova, titraji su najvjerovatnije prva javljanja tvog sinčeka  :Zaljubljen:  sad ćeš pratiti osjetiš li svaki dan. S ovim žiganjem nemam iskustva s početaka, micekicu sam tada osjećala kao titraje i nježne valiće, ali moguće da je tvoj malecki bio baš u nekom takvom položaju da te tako piknuo....vidjet ćeš hoće li se ponoviti.
uživaj u javljanjima  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

(sad sam ljubomorna jer moje ljenčine miruju :Smile: ), milasova, draga, ne bi znala, al pretpostavljam da je to to :Smile:

----------


## sejla

mare, sad će oni počet s igranjem i tulumiškom, samo što nisu  :Wink:

----------


## Sonja29

> (sad sam ljubomorna jer moje ljenčine miruju), milasova, draga, ne bi znala, al pretpostavljam da je to to


i moja M. je bila lijenčina a poslije sve nadoknadila :Smile:

----------


## mare41

(krol javlja na češkoj da je rodio, tu nas je zaboravio)

----------


## sanda1977

> e drage moje,da se malo izjadam ili šta već..ne znam..
> uglavnom jučer navečer sam na lijevoj stani osjetila kao neko peckanje koje je trajalo dvije sekunde..ali toliko da sam se zatresla cijela..onako kao kad tri trnci prođu..osjećaj kao da se opečeš ili ti netko prisloni onaj upaljač na struju..malo sam se zabrinula..i par puta se to opet ponovilo..kasnije sam osjetila kao neko titranje u tbuhu..jel se to moja bebica stvarno javla ili šta? nemam pojma...danas sam 16 plus 5(ne znam di mi je plus na tipkovnici)


to ti je bebać....i ja nekada osjetim to peckanje.....možda jajnik malo pecka....
a mene leđa počela već par večeri stezati...dolje i kukovi.....danas sam po punkciji 12 tt...a mislim da ću tako i računati....vidjet ću sada na pregledu 12.2. ako bude tako i uzv opt rekao tako ću i računati...naravno uz dogovor s ginek....11 dc mi je bila punkcija i taman je to ta razlika

----------


## anddu

Milasova i ja od 16 tjedna osjećam leptiriće, mjehuriće, balončiće i ne znam kako bi ih sve nazvala. Svaki dan i to sve prepisujem bebaču, a dva puta su mi se učinili i neki udarci, ali više ne znam ni sama je li to želja da je osjetim ili.

----------


## sanda1977

> Milasova i ja od 16 tjedna osjećam leptiriće, mjehuriće, balončiće i ne znam kako bi ih sve nazvala. Svaki dan i to sve prepisujem bebaču, a dva puta su mi se učinili i neki udarci, ali više ne znam ni sama je li to želja da je osjetim ili.


tako sam i ja osjetila u prvoj trudnoći sa 16 tt.....i ja jedva čekam da osjetim.....ako sve bude u redu....strah me se previše veseliti....

----------


## kitty

milasova, anndu  :Klap:  za male udarce!
mare, ne brini, i tvoji će se uskoro javiti.

mi smo danas obavili kontrolu, bebač procijenjen na 3,5 kg, protoci uredni, ctg uredan, trudova za sada nema... iščekivanje se nastavlja  :Wink:

----------


## amyx

> (sad sam ljubomorna jer moje ljenčine miruju), milasova, draga, ne bi znala, al pretpostavljam da je to to


ima vremena, moji su se javili tek sa 19 tt ... došla sam R na kontrolu sva zabrinuta kaj se ne javljaju, pa mi je rekao da je normalno od 16 do 22 tt za prvo javljanje, ali zato su bome sve nadoknadili kasnije. Imala sam ponekad osjećaj da ih je 5 unutra a ne dvoje

----------


## Gabi25

Ja sam nedavno kukala da ne osjetim ništa- e pa sad su to već pravi udarčići :Smile:  krenulo je prije nekih tjedan dana (sutra smo 20tt) i sad postaje sve češće, divno :Smile:

----------


## Moe

I meni je krenulo mrduckanje i škakljanje s punih 19 tjedana.
Milasova, nemoj da te brine to štrecanje, sve je to normalno.

----------


## milasova8

hvala vam cure..opustile ste me :Smile:  moj dragi me već htio voziti na hitnu..jer nemam pojma kako bi pokrete bebice zapravo trebala osjetiti..a ovo kao peckanje iznutra me malo prepalo--nisam vjerovala da ga mogu osjetit baš tako intezivno :Smile: 
ma ja ću zabrijati da se to mali frajer migolji unutra i pozdravlja mamu i tatu :Smile: 

iako danas ništa ne osjećam..

----------


## milasova8

čestitam krolu na dugo željenoj bebici :Smile:

----------


## medonija

*milasova* čestitam na prvim "leptirićima"! a peckanje po opisu bi rekla da je živac - karakteristično "strujno peckanje".. može biti da je sinčić baš nekako stisnuo ili "šutnuo" neki živac ... znam da je teško opustiti se nakon svih proživljenih šokova, ali vjerujem da su svi šokovi iza tebe i želim ti da se opustiš i uživaš do kraja trudnoće :Love: 


kad vas ovako čitam, jedva čekam da osjetim prve pokrete, a jučer na uzv sam se uvjerila da će ih biti i to prilično! nisam znala da su bebači tako aktivni unutra! zapravo, jučer je jedan bio luuud! živac! :Very Happy:  vrti se, sad na leđa, pa sjedne, pa skaće, pa maše rukama, pa se rita nogama ko da vozi bicikl, pa skoči, pa se okrene... prekrasno!  :Zaljubljen:  drugi je za to vrijeme spavao "naopako"-naglavačke  ko top, nije se obazirao ni na mamino smijanje, ni na nježno gurkanje uzv-a, ni na "tulum kod susjeda"  :Grin: ... tu o tamo bi se samo još malo bolje namjestio i nastavio spavati.... prekrasno :Zaljubljen: ... obzirom na viđeno potvrdila se mamina zezancija da stižu Zlo i Naopako hahahaha

a šta da vam kažem...SAVRŠENI SU!  a ja sam pod takvim dojmom od jučer da nisam cijelu noć spavala kako treba, stalno sam se budila i razmišljala o tome svemu i pred očima stalno slika s uzv-a , a sad dok ovo pišem sad su mi krenule suze! hahaha obožavam svoje hormone šta mi rade!
uh...ko će sad opet dočekati da prođe 4 tjedna....

----------


## sejla

medonija, predivno  :Zaljubljen:   :Klap:

----------


## Ginger

medonija  :Zaljubljen: 

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mirne trudnoće

----------


## MalaMa

medonija, obožavam ovakve vijesti! prekrasno!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sanda1977

> *milasova* čestitam na prvim "leptirićima"! a peckanje po opisu bi rekla da je živac - karakteristično "strujno peckanje".. može biti da je sinčić baš nekako stisnuo ili "šutnuo" neki živac ... znam da je teško opustiti se nakon svih proživljenih šokova, ali vjerujem da su svi šokovi iza tebe i želim ti da se opustiš i uživaš do kraja trudnoće
> 
> 
> kad vas ovako čitam, jedva čekam da osjetim prve pokrete, a jučer na uzv sam se uvjerila da će ih biti i to prilično! nisam znala da su bebači tako aktivni unutra! zapravo, jučer je jedan bio luuud! živac! vrti se, sad na leđa, pa sjedne, pa skaće, pa maše rukama, pa se rita nogama ko da vozi bicikl, pa skoči, pa se okrene... prekrasno!  drugi je za to vrijeme spavao "naopako"-naglavačke  ko top, nije se obazirao ni na mamino smijanje, ni na nježno gurkanje uzv-a, ni na "tulum kod susjeda" ... tu o tamo bi se samo još malo bolje namjestio i nastavio spavati.... prekrasno... obzirom na viđeno potvrdila se mamina zezancija da stižu Zlo i Naopako hahahaha
> 
> a šta da vam kažem...SAVRŠENI SU!  a ja sam pod takvim dojmom od jučer da nisam cijelu noć spavala kako treba, stalno sam se budila i razmišljala o tome svemu i pred očima stalno slika s uzv-a , a sad dok ovo pišem sad su mi krenule suze! hahaha obožavam svoje hormone šta mi rade!
> uh...ko će sad opet dočekati da prođe 4 tjedna....


predivno  :Very Happy:  i ja jedva čekam 12.2. tako mi je to dalejo....kako si snimala uzv vaginalno ili abdomalno?

----------


## medonija

obzirom kako su položeni: Zlo :Laughing:  je niže desno, a Naopako gore lijevo, prvo smo gledali vaginalno i super se vidio tulum koji je imao Zlo i sve smo mogli detaljno proučiti,  ali kad smo htjeli vidjeti Naopako, Zlo se stalno "ubacivao u kadar" i mogu samo reći da je pravi "attention seeker" :Laughing: ... pa smo Naopako u miru gledali abdomalno i odlično je bilo sve vidljivo i isto smo sve detaljno proučili... tako da smo oboje vidjeli u najmanji detalj: i prstići i nosić i uheka i kralježnicu, vidjeli smo i želudac i mokraćni mjehur i sve, sve, baš sve je savršeno :Zaljubljen:

----------


## medonija

i mogu vam samo reći da mi nekako "nedostaju"  :Sad:  ... baš sam jutros rekla dragom da bi rado da imamo doma neki kućni uzv pa da si ih ja pogledam malo svaki dan šta ima, kako su, šta rade ...  :Sad:

----------


## mare41

medonija, mi smo rekli da je ko da smo u kinu, samo bi buljili u njih i smješkali se :Smile: , uživajte!!!!

----------


## sanda1977

> i mogu vam samo reći da mi nekako "nedostaju"  ... baš sam jutros rekla dragom da bi rado da imamo doma neki kućni uzv pa da si ih ja pogledam malo svaki dan šta ima, kako su, šta rade ...


ma joooj i ja bi neki kućni da gledam svaki dan....treba dočekati sad 12.2. već sam htjela izmisliti da me boli nešto da odem ranije  :Laughing:

----------


## Moe

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   za Zlo i Naopako  :Smile:

----------


## medonija

hahahaha, gotovo, već vidim da će sad do kraja biti Zlo i Naopako  :Laughing: 

Sanda čekamo raport 12.2 , to ti je evo samo tjedan dana, ako računaš da je današnji dan već prošao, to je manje od tjedan dana :Wink:

----------


## milasova8

Medonija,prekrasno :Smile:  uzivajte!!
A mise sutra idemo druziti sa nasim frajerom...jedva cekam!
Nestrpljiva sam iako jednom tjedno idem na UZV...

----------


## Moe

> Nestrpljiva sam iako jednom tjedno idem na UZV...


Znači ti si stalno u _stanju pripravnosti_? :D
Ajme, sve mi teže postaje brijanje i depilacija :D
Trbuh je ubrzano počeo rasti...

----------


## maca papucarica

> Znači ti si stalno u _stanju pripravnosti_? :D
> Ajme, sve mi teže postaje brijanje i depilacija :D
> *Trbuh je ubrzano počeo rasti...*


I moj! Sad me nakon duuugo vremena opet jedno dva dana sve nesto boluckalo i rastezalo i danas lijepo vidim da je tibuh oo :Shock: groman! Rekla sam dragom da si pocinjem liciti na mesnu okruglicu  :Grin: 

*Medonija*  :Heart:  za Zlo i Naopako (i nas je Klempo jer nam je na prvom 4D viewingu pokazao samo uho  :Laughing: )

----------


## sanda1977

:facepalm:  joj pa to je puno dana......jedva čekam...


> hahahaha, gotovo, već vidim da će sad do kraja biti Zlo i Naopako 
> 
> Sanda čekamo raport 12.2 , to ti je evo samo tjedan dana, ako računaš da je današnji dan već prošao, to je manje od tjedan dana

----------


## analoneta

evo ja vam se danas javim i necujemo se dok ne dođem iz bolnice....sutra je hospitalizacija sa 38+3 ( sve mi cudno tipkati te brojke jer ne mogu vjerovati da je vec toliko)............javim se kad dođem doma.nadam se da ce sve dobro proci sto se tice poroda i nadam se da necu imati nekih problema no svakako izvjestaj  napisem kada se vratim............Evolet dolazi doma svakako kakav god ishod bio...........nece nju mama ostaviti,ipak je ona moje sve....saljem vam pusice i cujemo se

*Kitty* nadam se da ce i tebe princ iznenaditi i malo ubrzati dolazak na svijet jer znam da da sigurno nestrpljivo ocekujes

svim trudnicama želim da uzivaju u svojim trudnocama,a pogotovo ovima koje tek osjete svoje male ribice u buši
 :Smile:

----------


## medonija

*analoneta*  :Heart: ...
moje misli su s vama... :Love:  držite se!  ja još uvijek vjerujem u najbolji mogući ishod  :Kiss:

----------


## La-tica

*analoneta*, želim ti svu snagu ovog svijeta....

----------


## 123beba

> *analoneta* ...
> moje misli su s vama... držite se!  ja još uvijek vjerujem u najbolji mogući ishod


potpisujem... Želim vam svu sreću svijeta i da svi živi, zdravi i veseli dođete kući pa da se možete maziti i paziti do beskraja!!!!

medonija, tako si me nasmijala sa svojim aktivnim i pasivnim bebačem!  :Smile:  Ja nikako da dočekam naš uzv koji je tek 21.2., no neku noć sam prvi put osjetila svoju mrvicu!!!!!!! I ovih dana isto par puta tako nekakvo lagano "gurkanje" i to je predivno! Jedva čakam da još jače osjetim svoju srećicu!

----------


## sejla

analoneta  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## milasova8

Analoneta,drzite se i vjerujte u svoju curicu...

----------


## kismet

analoneta, puno, puno snage i sreće tebi tvom borcu :Heart:

----------


## sanda1977

> Analoneta,drzite se i vjerujte u svoju curicu...


*xxx*

----------


## kitty

analoneta, držite se  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

*analoneta*, sretno draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najbolji mogući ishod!!!

----------


## Ginger

analoneta, mislim na vas...

----------


## Ginger

strategija, kako ste?

----------


## anabela1

> Analoneta,drzite se i vjerujte u svoju curicu...


xxx

----------


## Bab

analoneta, budite hrabri i puni vjere u svoju djevojčicu.
Mi smo svi uz vas.

Strategija, draga...kako je vaš mali borac?
Pusa velika.

----------


## lovekd

> Analoneta,drzite se i vjerujte u svoju curicu...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svu snagu ovoga svijeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina29

Analoneta sretno draga i da sve bude u najboljem redu sa najboljim mogučim ishodom!

----------


## alma_itd

*analoneta*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malog borca

----------


## žužy

*analoneta*, :fige:  :fige:  da sve prođe u redu i da uskoro vodite doma svojeg malog borca! :Heart:

----------


## La-tica

Nakon mjesec dana sutra idem vidjeti svoju bebu...doslovno križam sate  :Smile: 
Saznat ćemo i spol nadam se...mislim..drugi trimestar me lupa u glavu žešće zaista sam emotivna  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## medonija

*La-tica* javi nam obavezno kako je bilo na uzv, vjerujem ti da si luda od nestrpljenja! a i od hormona! meni su genijalne te navale emocija! smiješna sam sama sebi! čini mi se da nastaje prevelika količina emocija koje moje tijelo jednostavno ne može podnijeti, pa kao da su mi oči i suze postale ispušni ventil: bez obzira je li ljutnja, tuga, sreća, bijes, ljubav... osjetim "eksploziju" u prsima i zacakle mi se oči i krenu suze! cijeli život sam veliki emotivac(iako ne ostavljam takav dojam), ali ovo je sad postalo jednostavno previše: od bilo koje serije, filma, pjesme, pa čak dnevnika i reklame(  :Shock: ) , happy end ili tužan, reakcija je ista!  :Grin: 

*Milasova* kako je Sinčina? ste bili na uzv?
*Strategija* nadam se da ste dobro  :Kiss: 
*Sanda* ako ne brojiš današnji dan i sam dan uzv-a, ostane samo 4 dana, to će proletit  :Wink: 
*analoneta*   :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

> *La-tica* javi nam obavezno kako je bilo na uzv, vjerujem ti da si luda od nestrpljenja! a i od hormona! meni su genijalne te navale emocija! smiješna sam sama sebi! čini mi se da nastaje prevelika količina emocija koje moje tijelo jednostavno ne može podnijeti, pa kao da su mi oči i suze postale ispušni ventil: bez obzira je li ljutnja, tuga, sreća, bijes, ljubav... osjetim "eksploziju" u prsima i zacakle mi se oči i krenu suze! cijeli život sam veliki emotivac(iako ne ostavljam takav dojam), ali ovo je sad postalo jednostavno previše: od bilo koje serije, filma, pjesme, pa čak dnevnika i reklame( ) , happy end ili tužan, reakcija je ista! 
> 
> *Milasova* kako je Sinčina? ste bili na uzv?
> *Strategija* nadam se da ste dobro 
> *Sanda* ako ne brojiš današnji dan i sam dan uzv-a, ostane samo 4 dana, to će proletit 
> *analoneta*


potpisujem 
da još malo odbrojavam....jedva čekam,ali se i pomalo bojim....i ja imam simptome-suze i počela sam urlat ko nespašena....sutra sam 12tt po zm...i još samo sutra utrići  :Very Happy:

----------


## medonija

:Laughing:  ok, ja (još) nisam u fazi urlanja, meni samo curi voda iz očiju  :Grin: , bez ikakvih drugih "nuspojava" osim što se onda obično počnem smijat sama sebi...

ja sam se riješila utrića!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

> ok, ja (još) nisam u fazi urlanja, meni samo curi voda iz očiju , bez ikakvih drugih "nuspojava" osim što se onda obično počnem smijat sama sebi...
> 
> ja sam se riješila utrića!


hahaha i ja se počnem smijati ko luda pa moji gledaju šta mi je  :Laughing:  pa nešto izmislim da sam se sjetila ....joj ja još sutra...jedva čekam da napadnem muža  :Laughing:

----------


## sejla

Mene su jutros uhvatili bolovi u donjem lijevom dijelu trbuha, kao probadanje i pritisak  :Sad: ....trajalo je nekih 10 min, onda se smirilo i nije se opet ponovilo.....micekica je aktivna tako da me to umiruje, možda je neko njeno gnježđenje bilo....Danas smo 35+1tt.

 :Kiss:  vama i vašim mišićima, i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sljedeće uzv-e i preglede  :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

> Mene su jutros uhvatili bolovi u donjem lijevom dijelu trbuha, kao probadanje i pritisak ....trajalo je nekih 10 min, onda se smirilo i nije se opet ponovilo.....micekica je aktivna tako da me to umiruje, možda je neko njeno gnježđenje bilo....Danas smo 35+1tt.
> 
>  vama i vašim mišićima, i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sljedeće uzv-e i preglede


to se namješta.....joj samo da prođe taj moj uzv ok....baš me nekako strah.....a onda si mislim da bi već osjetila da nešto nije u redu....ili bi se pokazalo....ne želim ispasti paranoična,ali vi najbolje znate te strahove

----------


## Moe

> Mene su jutros uhvatili bolovi u donjem lijevom dijelu trbuha, kao probadanje i pritisak ....trajalo je nekih 10 min, onda se smirilo i nije se opet ponovilo.....micekica je aktivna tako da me to umiruje, možda je neko njeno gnježđenje bilo....Danas smo 35+1tt.


Možda se ženska priprema i okreće u pravi položaj za dolazak na svijet  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Curke bok,
imam jedno pitanje pa ako mi možete pomoći.
Danas sam točno 15 tt i zanima me dal bi smjela pofarbati kosu?
U subotu smo krsni kumovi a moje sijede vape za vriškom bojom.
Do sad se nisam usudila, al iskreno uopće ne znam dal to šteti ili ne.
Zaboravila pitat dr na zadnjem pregledu.

Srerno svima na skorašnjim uzv-ovima i želim nam svima mirne trudnoće do kraja.
Puuusaaa od nas troje  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

sejla mene je zezalo mjesec i pol prije poroda. Kad sam trbala roditi sve prestalo samo neko rezanje podno stomaka,sutradan ujutro sam rodila :Smile: 
koke meni je tako drago čitati vas ovdje :Smile:

----------


## medonija

> Curke bok,
> imam jedno pitanje pa ako mi možete pomoći.
> Danas sam točno 15 tt i zanima me dal bi smjela pofarbati kosu?
> U subotu smo krsni kumovi a moje sijede vape za vriškom bojom.
> Do sad se nisam usudila, al iskreno uopće ne znam dal to šteti ili ne.
> Zaboravila pitat dr na zadnjem pregledu.
> 
> Srerno svima na skorašnjim uzv-ovima i želim nam svima mirne trudnoće do kraja.
> Puuusaaa od nas troje


ja sam pitala mog dr on je rekao da se baš i ne mogu doktori dogovorit da li šteti ili ne, jer nema nekih dokaza ni za ni protiv, ali da on ipak za svaki slučaj ne bi preporučio u prvih 12tt...  i radije pramenovi nego baš "nasaftat" glavu bojom... pa sam ja jedva dočekala 12+2tt i uredila se pramenovima  :alexis: 
osobno mislim da mi više šteti smog koji udišem svaki dan na putu do posla na najfrekventnijim križanjima u gradu, ali ... eto za svaki slučaj sam se malo strpila  :Wink:

----------


## sejla

Hvala cure  :Kiss:  Nadam se da joj se ipak ne žuri previše i da joj je lijepo kod mame  :Wink: 

Bab, mislim da sam negdje čitala da bolje pramenovi nego baš farbanje cijele kose, ali puno žena se skroz.....uživajte na krštenju!

 :Love:

----------


## Bab

ma ja ni ne farbam cijelu glavu nego samo izrast, tam di mi se sijede najviše vide.
Znači mogla bi sutra? Čak sam i o onim preljevima razmišljala al ne znam dal to išta pokriva?
Hvala ti medonija i zavidim vam curke na skidanju s utrića...ja sam se tak nadala da će i mene uskoro skinut s njih ali nula bodova. Moram samo pitat dal ih recimo nakon 20-og tjedna mogu počet pit jer ovo mi je fakat tlaka. Nikud ne mogu otići jer uvijek moram mislit na njih...grrrrrrrr

----------


## La-tica

*Bab*, možda bi bila najbolja ona boja bez amonijaka..mislim da jedno farbanje u 3 mj nije toliko štetno, (mislim, ma da mi je jasno ono što ti razum govori, a što srce) jer i ja hodam sa ružnim izrastom od 2 cm po svijetu...

*medonija*, cure su imale temu prije cca 2-3 tjedna baš o tome koliko su emotivne, nisam vjerovala, a sad sam zaista takva osjetljiva poput orhideje al i bodem kao kaktus  :Smile: , pa čim nije po mom suze...spustila sam se na emotivnu razinu dvogodišnjaka  :Klap: 
A što se moje beboline tiče sutra je odgovor na veliko pitanje, kakav je lightmotiv sobe plavo ili pink  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Ja sam si baš pripremila boju za sutra!  :Smile:  Bab, mislim da od tog jednog bojanja bebici ne može biti ništa.

----------


## milasova8

Bože dragi,ja kao da i nisam trudna :Sad:  čitam o vašim izraženim emocijama,a kod mene sve isto kao i prije..ne znam..
kod mene valjda hormoni ne divljaju(još)..

Sejla,samo neka bebica nađe pravo mjesto,vjerovatno ga traži..

a mi smo jučer imali samo vaginalni pregled,kaže dr.da je sve uredno i da nema više potrebe za tako čestim ultrazvucima..budući da sam bila prošli ponedjeljak i UZV je bio skroz uredan nije mi jučer htio raditi UZV..
naručena tek 01.03..
bitno mi je da je zasad sve ok iako sam malo tužna izašla iz ordinacije jer sam se veselila svom sinčiću..ali eto..

----------


## Bab

milasova, glavno da je s vašim malim muškarcem sve ok. Vjerujem da si tužna što ga nisi vidjela, ali imala si zbilja puunoo uzv-ova do sada. Brzo će doći taj 1.3. Ovaj mjesec je kraći pa će bit lakše čekanje.
Mene je dr u peteovoj naručila za novi uz tek za 4 tjedna i to mi je užasno dugo pa sam zamolila svoju soc gin da mi ih na minuticu pokaže. Čisto da mi srce bude na mjestu. Tak da mi je sad ipak malo lakše čekati taj 19.2.

A što se emocija tiče, ni ja nemam nekih izljeva plača, smijeha...ničega. Da nemam trbuh i noćne nesanice ne bi ni znala da sam trudna. A očekivala sam svašta nešto s obzirom da ih je dvoje...očito tu nema pravila.
A i stignemo mi to sve nadoknaditi  :Smile: 

Niš, ja se sutra farbam pa kud puklo da puklo. Bed mi ovakva na krstitke.

Puuuusaaaaa

----------


## medonija

*milasova* znam da si se htjela "podružit" s njim, ali najbitnije da je sve uredu :Love:  kako sam rekla, sad se napokon možeš opustit i uživat u trudnoći... a sad će i hormoni  :Wink: 

meni je do negdje 11tt bilo ko da nisam uopće trudna, niti mučnine, niti mirisi, vrtoglavice, ne znam šta sve nisam čula da je moguće... ja sam samo morala piškit svakih sat vremena i jesti svaka 3 sata...i dalje mi je tako, ali sad mi je trbuh počeo rasti, i to imam osjećaj da raste na očigled!  :Shock:  svaki dan se iznenadim koliki je! mislim da bum se do 1.8. raspuknula ko kokica :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## medonija

*bab* terminušo!  :Love:  sad sam skužila u tvom potpisu... doduše meni je točan termin 19.8. ali mi je dr rekao da se ne nadam previše tom terminu, da ak izduramo do 01.08. bit će superiška!

----------


## Bab

ma i meni je to službeni termin ali ni ja ne očekujem da ćemo do tada izdržat.
Samo neka oni dođu kad bude najbolji trenutak za njih.
Ko zna, možda bumo i skupa negdje čekale porod.
Ja mislim da meni ne gine carski...em godine, em duplići, em heparin...ma kako god samo da ja njih dočekam.

----------


## medonija

ne se brinut previše i razmišljati šta bi moglo biti  :Love: 

baš sam škicnula malo na teme "Blizanci...", ima nas ljetnih terminuša nekoliko! mogao bi to biti zgodan tulum u nekom rodilištu!  :Grin: 
zamisli!

----------


## sanda1977

> milasova, glavno da je s vašim malim muškarcem sve ok. Vjerujem da si tužna što ga nisi vidjela, ali imala si zbilja puunoo uzv-ova do sada. Brzo će doći taj 1.3. Ovaj mjesec je kraći pa će bit lakše čekanje.
> Mene je dr u peteovoj naručila za novi uz tek za 4 tjedna i to mi je užasno dugo pa sam zamolila svoju soc gin da mi ih na minuticu pokaže. Čisto da mi srce bude na mjestu. Tak da mi je sad ipak malo lakše čekati taj 19.2.
> 
> A što se emocija tiče, ni ja nemam nekih izljeva plača, smijeha...ničega. Da nemam trbuh i noćne nesanice ne bi ni znala da sam trudna. A očekivala sam svašta nešto s obzirom da ih je dvoje...očito tu nema pravila.
> A i stignemo mi to sve nadoknaditi 
> 
> Niš, ja se sutra farbam pa kud puklo da puklo. Bed mi ovakva na krstitke.
> 
> Puuuusaaaaa


ma ja se bojam sa farbom bez amonijaka....može se bojati...ionako nema dokaza da šteti ili ne šteti...moja frendica je frizerka i skoro do kraja je radila i stalno bila pod utjecajem kemikalija i tih mirisa i niš im nije....
ja se uvijek držim onog,ako nešto nije kako treba neće ni biti...pazio se kao oko u glavi,hranio najzdravijom hranom....tako da.... :Smile:

----------


## medonija

> .
> *ja se uvijek držim onog,ako nešto nije kako treba neće ni biti...pazio se kao oko u glavi,hranio najzdravijom hranom....tako da.*...


još kad bi koji put poslušala samu sebe, a ne paničarila bez veze  :Wink: 
sorry, nisam mogla odolit, ajde me sad malo oklagijom   :Grin: 
 :Kiss:

----------


## kitty

ja sam se normalno farbala cijelu trudnoću, čak i u prvom tromjesečju.

----------


## 123beba

milasova, ja sam ti isto tako prije par dana mislila kako je super što mene ništa od tih "ispada emocija" ne hvata dok jučer nisam plakala jer sam eto čula neki pjesmuljak koji me podsjetio na neke gluposti, pa neke reklame i tako... nije da ridam, no suze su tu bez razloga, a i ne daj Bože da me muž me želi češkati po kosi jer se umoran vratio sa posla... a ne, ne, nije on umoram nego on mene ne voli dovoljno  :Laughing: 

bab, ako se ti malo požuriš ili ja prenesem možda budemo skupa feštale  :Very Happy:  Ja svoju mrvicu očekujem 11.7. i kako je samo jedna nema nekog razloga da ne dočekamo termin pa ćemo vidjeti  :Grin: 

Cure, postavila sam već pitanje na drugoj temi, ali mi se čini da ništa od odgovora... no, znate li vi možda postoji li kakv uvijet da imam pratnju na porodu ako bih rađala u KB Merkuru... Jel pratnja može biti samo muž ili može biti i netko drugi i moramo li proći neki tečaj? I da, oni tečajevi što budu po domovima zdravlja, jel tko od vas bio i jel to ok i u kojem stadiju trudnoće se uopće treba ići?

ajme, što sam sad zagnjavila...  :Embarassed:

----------


## sanda1977

> još kad bi koji put poslušala samu sebe, a ne paničarila bez veze 
> sorry, nisam mogla odolit, ajde me sad malo oklagijom


hjahahaha ma ja možda djelujem tako kada sam vadila bete bila sam luda,a sad imam normalne strahove kao i svaka trudnica.....i sasvim je normanlo i svakodnevno da se trudnice za svaki vrag boje...pogotovo mi MPO
a sada bjeeeeež  :oklagija:  :oklagija:  hahahahaha

----------


## sanda1977

> milasova, ja sam ti isto tako prije par dana mislila kako je super što mene ništa od tih "ispada emocija" ne hvata dok jučer nisam plakala jer sam eto čula neki pjesmuljak koji me podsjetio na neke gluposti, pa neke reklame i tako... nije da ridam, no suze su tu bez razloga, a i ne daj Bože da me muž me želi češkati po kosi jer se umoran vratio sa posla... a ne, ne, nije on umoram nego on mene ne voli dovoljno 
> 
> bab, ako se ti malo požuriš ili ja prenesem možda budemo skupa feštale  Ja svoju mrvicu očekujem 11.7. i kako je samo jedna nema nekog razloga da ne dočekamo termin pa ćemo vidjeti 
> 
> Cure, postavila sam već pitanje na drugoj temi, ali mi se čini da ništa od odgovora... no, znate li vi možda postoji li kakv uvijet da imam pratnju na porodu ako bih rađala u KB Merkuru... Jel pratnja može biti samo muž ili može biti i netko drugi i moramo li proći neki tečaj? I da, oni tečajevi što budu po domovima zdravlja, jel tko od vas bio i jel to ok i u kojem stadiju trudnoće se uopće treba ići?
> 
> ajme, što sam sad zagnjavila...


e ovo i mene zanima samo što sam testirala muža pokazala sam mu snimke s porođaja ,pa je skoro umro-dakle on otpada!
a ne bi bila sama....jedino ako me na carski ne odluće onda me baš briga...
a ja svog m stalno ispitujem jesam li mu još lijepa,pa za svaku mučninu njega krivim da je on kriv,hahaha pa se smijemo i tako....uglavnom je za on sve kriv i on mene ne voli i nisam mu više lijepa...hahaha  :Laughing:

----------


## milivoj73

ja sam bio na porodu i ne bi to mijenjao za ništa...
u OS je sistem da se ide na tečaj (kbo ili dr. Fuštin) dobije se potvrda i to je to...
mi smo išli oko 5 mjeseca trudnoće...

----------


## amyx

Bab ja sam se od pocetka farbala uredno svakih mjesec dana i bebe eto ispale savrsene ... Sad boje za kosu nisu toliko agresivne ko nekad...

A sto se poroda tice meni je bilo cisto ok kaj sam rodila na carski ... Bolje sam se ja drzala nego moje cimerice kaj su rodile vaginalno ... Vise su njih boljeli savovi nego mene. A sad nakon mjesec dana ja sam ti ko nova, nis me ne boli, a rez je samo tanka crvena crta ... Super

----------


## sanda1977

> ja sam bio na porodu i ne bi to mijenjao za ništa...
> u OS je sistem da se ide na tečaj (kbo ili dr. Fuštin) dobije se potvrda i to je to...
> mi smo išli oko 5 mjeseca trudnoće...


vidjet ću još da li će biti odlučen carski...zbog tahikardije...imam još vremena nekog upecat...
šta dr Fuštin daje potvrdu ili se i kod nje može na tečaj...? ja sam kod dr Jakobović...

----------


## sejla

Meni nedavno pokazali filmić kako se kupa novorođenče, i bio je prolom oblaka  :Laughing: 

Mi smo na tečaju bilu u prosincu, u domu zdravlja Baruna Filipovića. Trajalo je dva dana (16-19h) i bilo je zanimljivo i korisno! MM je od početka imao teoriju da nema šanse da prisustvuje porodu, da će doktori imat puno više problema s njim nego samnom (našto sam ga ja zezala da bi baš bilo romantično da ležimo jedno do drugog u box-u  :Laughing: ). No u periodu kad smo odrađivali tečaj se počeo premišljati, kolega mu je rekao kako mora ići i kako je to nešto neopisivo....tako da najvjerovatnije bude, vidjet ćemo  :Smile:  Meni je ustvari najbitniji onaj period odrađivanja trudova u predrađaoni, tada nebih htjela biti sama.....

----------


## milivoj73

kod dr.Fuštin se ide na tečaj koji priznaju u bolnici(kažu čak da je kvalitetniji) i ona da potvrdu...
ja imam potvrdu i nadam se opet koristiti ako nam upali fet u pfc  :Smile:

----------


## milivoj73

> Meni nedavno pokazali filmić kako se kupa novorođenče, i bio je prolom oblaka 
> 
> Mi smo na tečaju bilu u prosincu, u domu zdravlja Baruna Filipovića. Trajalo je dva dana (16-19h) i bilo je zanimljivo i korisno! MM je od početka imao teoriju da nema šanse da prisustvuje porodu, da će doktori imat puno više problema s njim nego samnom (našto sam ga ja zezala da bi baš bilo romantično da ležimo jedno do drugog u box-u ). No u periodu kad smo odrađivali tečaj se počeo premišljati, kolega mu je rekao kako mora ići i kako je to nešto neopisivo....tako da najvjerovatnije bude, vidjet ćemo  Meni je ustvari najbitniji onaj period odrađivanja trudova u predrađaoni, tada nebih htjela biti sama.....


ko da sebe gledam u tom periodu...reci mužu da se ne premišlja nipošto...ta sreća je neusporediva s bilo čim...a nije da nisam imao situacija...

----------


## sanda1977

> ko da sebe gledam u tom periodu...reci mužu da se ne premišlja nipošto...ta sreća je neusporediva s bilo čim...a nije da nisam imao situacija...


a joj moj će taman negdje biti na moru raditi...ja zaboravila,...ali doći će par dana pred termin ako dragi bog da....morat ću mu dati da pročita ovaj tvoj zadnji post....

----------


## sejla

> ko da sebe gledam u tom periodu...reci mužu da se ne premišlja nipošto...ta sreća je neusporediva s bilo čim...a nije da nisam imao situacija...


Hvala, ma već sam mu ja rekla da sam čitala o pozitivnim iskustvima muževa na porodu  :Smile:  Makar mogu razumjeti da nije ni vama to baš lako, tako da ga nisam htjela forsati....ali od početka zna da mi je želja da ide....tako da mi je bilo jako drago kad se počeo premišljati, bez mog nagovaranja  :Wink:

----------


## Runa

Dakle, farbam se i ja uskoro. Kud svi tud i ja (u bunar  :Smile:  )
Moj dečko se boji sa mnom na porod, ali možda ga preobratim. Kad se preporuča ići na trudnički tečaj, mislim u kojoj fazi trudnoće? Meni je sad 3 mjeseca i koji tjedan pa mi se čini rano, a i trbuh me ne prestaje boljeti još od stimulacije pa se baš ne mogu kretati.

Trudnice drž'te se!  :Smile:

----------


## milivoj73

ma ne treba muža nagovarati da ide zbog vas nego zbog sebe...to je doživljaj za cijeli život...
a muški ionako nisu od velike koristi već eto samo su tu...

----------


## Runa

Ma kad je i mene strah pa sam sebična  :Wink: 
Neću ja njega tjerati ako ne bude htio.

----------


## Bab

runa, pa mi imamo termin na isti dan!!!
Jedino ne kužim ovo +1 u tvom potpisu.
A i planiramo se farbat u isto vrijeme...hehehe

mi još nismo počeli priču o porodu, nekak mi je još rano. Makar ja bi htjela da MM bude samnom, al ne znam baš da je on oduševljen s tom idejom. Makar pričala sam mu iskustvo od frenda koji je bio na porodu i isto ko i Milivoj je bio oduševljen tak da mislim da će se do kraja predomisliti, naravno ako neće biti carski u pitanju.

----------


## Runa

Primjetila sam Bab, sve nam se podudaralo u postupku, vremenski mislim.  :Smile:  + 1 znači da nam treba stići jedan bebač koji će pojačati brojčano našu dvočlanu family.  :Smile:  Ni mi ne pričamo o porodu, ja još uvijek strepim prije svakog uzv, ali brzo to prolazi i baš bih htjela na tečaj neovisno o tome ide li MM sa mnom u rađaonu. 
A farbat se moram. Napola sam narančasta, napola mišje siva i prosijeda.

----------


## milivoj73

e da tečaj je svakako dobar bez obzira idu li muškići na porod ili ne pogotovo za prvorotkinje...

----------


## Ginger

Bab ja sam se farbala, al tek od polovice trudnoce jer sam morala mirovati
Inace bi se ofarbala nakon onih 12 tjedana
Al farbala sam se sa bojama bez amonijaka i uvijek se narucivala kad nema nikoga, da ne udisem sve te pare

Muz na porodu- neprocjenjivo
Nije bio bas od neke koristi, nervirao me dok je pricao, al njegova ruka za vrijeme truda me drzala na zivotu  :Smile: 
Samo sto je on poslije imao babyblues, jedno dva tjedna- lol
Ja nisam, he he

Imala sam i carski i vaginalni porod
CR mi je ostao u lijepim sjecanju, dosta brzo sam se oporavila, bez ikakvih trauma
VBAC mi nije ostao u bas lijepom sjecanju, al ne zalim sto sam ga htjela i da idem opet, mislim da bih opet vbac

----------


## eva133

> *bab* terminušo!  sad sam skužila u tvom potpisu... doduše meni je točan termin 19.8. ali mi je dr rekao da se ne nadam previše tom terminu, da ak izduramo do 01.08. bit će superiška!



Meni je termin bio 12.08., a rodila 26.07. Čekali su da uđem u 38.tjedan. Što se tiče beba, njima se još nije išlo van. Tako da tko zna do kad bi izdržala.

----------


## Bab

eva, jesi i ti išla na carski?
Ak jesi jel to samo zato što su blizanci ili je bilo još nekog razloga?

A što se farbe tiče, pogledala sam i imama tu bez amonijaka tak da ću se bez grižnje savjesti opiturat. Pa bitno je da i mama na nešto liči, da ne sramoti dječicu okolo :Wink:

----------


## Evelyn73

Mala digresija - vidim da je forum aktivan u ranim jutarnjim satima pa mi je lase - cini se da je ipak sve u redu i sa mnom. Naime, zadnjih cca mjesec dana mjehur me probudi oko 5 i vise ne mogu zaspati, bez obzira koliko dugo sam spavala. U par navrata u zadnje vrijeme to se dogadjalo i oko 2 - kao da sam mu navila budilicu... A tek sam usla u 17-ti tjedan.

----------


## 123beba

Evelyn i ja sam mislila da se to.događa puno kasnije no u 18 tt sam imala čitav tjedan nespavanja... Onda me pustilo pa sad zadnjih par dana spavam  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

I moj san je usko povezan sa diktaturom gdina mjehura! Ako se gospodin aktivira nakon 4-5 sati spavanja, ne gine mi blejanje u tv dok se ponovno ne uspavam. A ako odluci da je dizanje u 7, to je to, njegova je zadnja!

Sto se farbanja tice, ne farbam kosu, ali svaku zimu ju malo osvjezim sa svjetlijim, "suncanim" pramenovima, to sam napravila i sada, mislim da sam bila negdje 11 tjedan. Ne vjerujem da je Klempo bas puno "osjetio", a mama si je procvjetala  :Grin:

----------


## strategija

Drage moje, lijepo vas je sve čitati :Smile: 
Ja sam se mogu reći dobro oporavila od (trećeg) carskog reza ali srce mi se vjerojatno nikada neće oporaviti. Moj maleni se još bori ali pitanje je koliko će moći. Prognoze nisu dobre...
Svima vam želim uredne, mirne i školske trudnoće i da uživate u svojim bebicama kada vam dođu u naručje!

----------


## sejla

strategija draga,  :Love: 
bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvog malenog borca, da svakim danom raste i jača  :Heart:

----------


## žužy

*strategija*,draga držite se,stalno ste nam u mislima  :Heart:

----------


## kismet

> Drage moje, lijepo vas je sve čitati
> Ja sam se mogu reći dobro oporavila od (trećeg) carskog reza ali srce mi se vjerojatno nikada neće oporaviti. Moj maleni se još bori ali pitanje je koliko će moći. Prognoze nisu dobre...
> Svima vam želim uredne, mirne i školske trudnoće i da uživate u svojim bebicama kada vam dođu u naručje!


Draga strategija, želim puno sreće i snage tvom malom borcu i da pobijedi sve prognoze :Heart: 
Tebi jedan veeeliki virtualni  :Love:  jer nema se tu što pametno reći...

----------


## Sela

*Strategija* draga,mislim na tebe i tvog misica!!!  :Love:

----------


## mare41

> *Strategija* draga,mislim na tebe i tvog misica!!!


 i ja, držite se

----------


## Sani1612

Strategija svu sreću svijeta želim malom borcu, a cijeloj obitelji snagu da zajedno s borcem sve izdržite i prebrodite  :Heart:

----------


## 123beba

> Draga strategija, želim puno sreće i snage tvom malom borcu i da pobijedi sve prognoze
> Tebi jedan veeeliki virtualni  jer nema se tu što pametno reći...


mogu samo potpisati! držite se!

----------


## libicaa

kako je maleni?

----------


## Sonja29

strategija držite se, za malog borca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

> *strategija*,draga držite se,stalno ste nam u mislima


mogu samo potpisati.... :Love: 
i ja imam buđenje u pola noći oko 2-3 mjehur me budi....hehe
eto danas sam 12 tt po zm...

----------


## amyx

Draga saljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za malog borca ... Mora bit dobro

----------


## plavo oko

Strategija svu snagu svijeta vam saljem,drzite se,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za malenog borca

----------


## ljube

strategija, draga, u mislima uz tebe i malog borca  :Heart:

----------


## Runa

strategija... :Love:

----------


## Mury

*strategija*, bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malenoga borca!!!

----------


## La-tica

*Strategija*, ti maleni palčići imaju nadljudsku snagu koliko god da su mali i izgledaju poput pahuljica, ali oni su ti pravi fajteri, vidjela sam ih nekoliko i prognoze su bile očajne pa eto svi oni pušu svjećice na tortama... To što ti klinci mogu preživjet i izdržat odrasli čovjek ne može..vjeruj mi  :Love:

----------


## željkica

*Strategija*  :Love:

----------


## Bab

Draga, samo hrabro i vidjet ćete kako će se vaš palčić izborit za sebe. 
Stalno mislim na vas  :Kiss: 

A cure moje, jel ja mogu zamoliti malu pomoć od vas pametnica.
Danas podigla nalaze briseva i jedan me malo muči.
Dakle, radi se o pretrazi bakteriološki aerobno i piše na nalazu fiziološka flora vagine- to mi je jasno da je ok.ali ispod toga još piše: Mikroskopski preparat: vidi se 1-2 polimirfonuklearnih leukocita po velikom vidnom polju.

E sad, dal me ovo treba zabrinuti ili nije nešto što antibiotici ne bi mogli riješiti?
Kopam po internetu ali nisam našla odgovor a dugo mi čekat do pon u neznanju.

Puno fala na svakom odgovoru i sorry ako paničarim bezveze ali nakon svega pušem radije i na hladno

----------


## amyx

Nemoj me drzat za rijec ali mislim da je neka upalica u pitanju i mislim da ne trebaju antibiotici ...mozda da sibnes mail Radoncicu ...

----------


## La-tica

*Bab*, mislim da ti to nije nikaj..meni ti je tak pisalo da mi je bris ok a u napomeni lactobacillus...rekoše mi da je sve ok, moja ginekologica mi je rekla da spolno aktivna žena uvijek ima nekaj...hoću reći da jedan dio bakterija spada u tu fiziološku floru.

----------


## Bab

hvala curke.
Mail nažalost ne mogu poslat jer mi je laptop crko  :Sad: 
a niš, budem se strpila do ponedjeljka a dotada ću se tješiti da ako i je nešto da nije ništa strašno što bi moglo jako naštetiti mojim ljubavicama.

----------


## maca papucarica

*Bab* nisam bas pametnica (a isto se osjetila prozvanom  :Grin: ), ali mislim da, unatoc tome sto se leukociti kao povezuju sa nekim upalama, jaaako bitnu ulogu tu igra kolicina, a to 1-2 je, po mom dosadasnjem iskustvu, pih, normala!
Ja sam svojedobno digla frku zbog leukocita 2-3 u urinu (naravno, ref vrijednosti kazu da je 1-2 normalno), pa mi se gin samo slatko nasmijao i rekao da sam savrseno *normalna* (hm, diskutabilno) mlada zena i da ne sizim!

----------


## maca papucarica

*Strategija* za malenog borca puuuno  :Heart:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## anddu

Strategija za malog borca ~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Moe

*Strategija* šaljem ~~~~~~~~~ za borca!  :Love:

----------


## milasova8

strategija   :Heart:

----------


## La-tica

Pozz svima. evo ja sam danas bila kod dr i na moje moljakanje i suzne oči napravio je 30 sec  uzv...i rekao curica je. 
Ubiti je grozno to što sam morala molit da se netko odnosi prema meni kao prema ljudskom biću i znam da mi trudnice imamo puno pitanja i znam da su to nekad nebuloze..ali od 24.10 od dana kada je začeta ljubav mog života na petom katu, bitna je samo ona..i svaka moja odluka se od tog dana odnosila prvenstveno i isključivo što se tiče nje.

No ugl, da ne duljim, hoću reći da koliko god je medicina moja struka, toliko sam razočarana..razocarana sam što sam došla sa uputnicom (znači nije bilo na lijepe oči),
razočarana sam zato što je taj liječnik u nekoj tamo privatnoj klinici drag ljubazan i nasmijan, razočarana sam jer moram platiti nekome 500 kn da bi se prema meni odnosili kao prema čovjeku.

----------


## tina29

*Strategija*  :Love:  :Heart: 
*Bab* to isto ti je i meni pisalo na prošlom nalazu brisa,isto me uhvatila malo panika,ali dva gina su mi objasnila da stvarno nema nikakve upale i da je sve u redu.......tako da mislim da nema straha!

----------


## matahari

Bab, to je sasvim uredan nalaz.

Strategija, puno srece...




> Draga, samo hrabro i vidjet ćete kako će se vaš palčić izborit za sebe. 
> Stalno mislim na vas 
> 
> A cure moje, jel ja mogu zamoliti malu pomoć od vas pametnica.
> Danas podigla nalaze briseva i jedan me malo muči.
> Dakle, radi se o pretrazi bakteriološki aerobno i piše na nalazu fiziološka flora vagine- to mi je jasno da je ok.ali ispod toga još piše: Mikroskopski preparat: vidi se 1-2 polimirfonuklearnih leukocita po velikom vidnom polju.
> 
> E sad, dal me ovo treba zabrinuti ili nije nešto što antibiotici ne bi mogli riješiti?
> Kopam po internetu ali nisam našla odgovor a dugo mi čekat do pon u neznanju.
> ...

----------


## Muma

*Strategija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malenog borca!  :Heart:

----------


## alma_itd

*Strategija*  :Love:

----------


## anddu

> Pozz svima. evo ja sam danas bila kod dr i na moje moljakanje i suzne oči napravio je 30 sec  uzv...i rekao curica je. 
> Ubiti je grozno to što sam morala molit da se netko odnosi prema meni kao prema ljudskom biću i znam da mi trudnice imamo puno pitanja i znam da su to nekad nebuloze..ali od 24.10 od dana kada je začeta ljubav mog života na petom katu, bitna je samo ona..i svaka moja odluka se od tog dana odnosila prvenstveno i isključivo što se tiče nje.
> 
> No ugl, da ne duljim, hoću reći da koliko god je medicina moja struka, toliko sam razočarana..razocarana sam što sam došla sa uputnicom (znači nije bilo na lijepe oči),
> razočarana sam zato što je taj liječnik u nekoj tamo privatnoj klinici drag ljubazan i nasmijan, razočarana sam jer moram platiti nekome 500 kn da bi se prema meni odnosili kao prema čovjeku.


Žao mi je što se pored svega moraš još boriti s lošim liječnicima. Hvala Bogu, meni je moj soc. dr. super, odgovori mi na svako pitanje. Baš jučer sam mu došla s cijelom listom isti i za svako je našao vremena.

----------


## La-tica

*anddu*, bila sam jučer na krilima pozitive tako da sam skužila tek navečer da ja nisam ni vidjela bebu, nego muž..i zaista me to rastužilo...
A to kaj sam se raspekmezila, za ovaj tjedan ništa novo...  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*Bab*, ja mislim da ti je to ok nalaz,  i meni je takav jednom bio, i gonekolog rekao da je to čist nalaz.
PS, i ja se riješila beštija, jučer digla nalaz brisa, i sve čisto, klavocin poubijao sve tri vrste beštija koje sam imala  :Very Happy:

----------


## sejla

La-tice, čestitam na curici  :Zaljubljen: 

Ja sam od sinoć počela osjećat pritisak i lagane bolove u donjem dijelu trbuha, onako baš ko pred mengu. Drži me neko vrijeme pa se smiri; nije probadanje i jako kao prekjučer. Trbuh se dosta stvrdne, pa pretpostavljam da se to maternica priprema za prave trudove....

----------


## sanda1977

> Pozz svima. evo ja sam danas bila kod dr i na moje moljakanje i suzne oči napravio je 30 sec  uzv...i rekao curica je. 
> Ubiti je grozno to što sam morala molit da se netko odnosi prema meni kao prema ljudskom biću i znam da mi trudnice imamo puno pitanja i znam da su to nekad nebuloze..ali od 24.10 od dana kada je začeta ljubav mog života na petom katu, bitna je samo ona..i svaka moja odluka se od tog dana odnosila prvenstveno i isključivo što se tiče nje.
> 
> No ugl, da ne duljim, hoću reći da koliko god je medicina moja struka, toliko sam razočarana..razocarana sam što sam došla sa uputnicom (znači nije bilo na lijepe oči),
> razočarana sam zato što je taj liječnik u nekoj tamo privatnoj klinici drag ljubazan i nasmijan, razočarana sam jer moram platiti nekome 500 kn da bi se prema meni odnosili kao prema čovjeku.


strašno....moja soc gin je odličlna....njoj uzv normalan pregled...
čestitam na curici...  :Heart: 
ja jedva čekam 12.2. uh....još dva dana..
i evo prvi dan bez utrića... :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

> La-tice, čestitam na curici 
> 
> Ja sam od sinoć počela osjećat pritisak i lagane bolove u donjem dijelu trbuha, onako baš ko pred mengu. Drži me neko vrijeme pa se smiri; nije probadanje i jako kao prekjučer. Trbuh se dosta stvrdne, pa pretpostavljam da se to maternica priprema za prave trudove....


brzo ćete se grliti i maziti

----------


## mare41

sejla, draga, jos malo!

----------


## analoneta

drage moje forumasice.......evo analoneta se je vratila doma ali sama  sa muzem...mali anđeo stize za koji dan......da postao je mali anđeo....i da mali decko je a ne curica....moja ljubav mala.....i zauvijek nas..............ipak se uspostavilo sve negativno...evo ukratko:
dosla na pregled i kaze doktor primit cemo te kako smo se dogovorili ali nemoj misliti da ces sutra odma roditi..zabetonirana si....ok...dolazim u sobu raspakiram se i odmaram sa cimericom.....15:00 pocelo nesto cudno,neki lagani bolovi...pratim ja tako dva sata i vidim da je razmak otprilike  svakih 7-10 min...reko to je to......dosla navece vizita i kazem doktorici kaze ona to je dobro...malo odspavala i u pol noci tulum sa trudovima...izdržala dva sata i zovem sestru ona mene na ctg kaže ona NEMA TRUDOVA...reko ali ja osjetim jacinu jaku......doslo 6 ujutro ja umirem doktorica gleda kaze svega 2-3 cm....reko ajmeeeeeee meni di je kraj.....oko 9 pregled ja umirem kaze doktorica na pola puta si..malo kasnije opet pogleda kaze doktorica: za sat vremena ces roditi...tako je i bilo tocno u 12h moj anđeo je dosao na svijet..zaplako je potiho dva puta i odma su ga doktori preuzeli....za sat vremena su ga prevezli na rebro na daljnje pretrage... iznenađeni prvo sa spolom dijeteta da je moja mala Evolet ustvari mali decko...izgledao je jako lijepo spram u kakvim je uvjetima rastao....sretna jer sam dozivjela taj trenutak da ga vidim živog i da ga vidim ajmo rec normalnog(da nijr deformiran)....MALI EVOLET SE JE RODIO 7.2 .2013.U 12 SATI TEŽAK 2900grama....ŽIVIO JE 5 SATI I 10 MIN......sada ga imam za sebe i nebi ga dala nizasto.....moja ljubav dolazi uskoro doma,samo par kilometara od mene,jako blizu svoje mame i tate..........i da na rebru su mu radili magnetsku rezonancu i potvrđeno je sve sta sam pisala....bubrega i mjehura nije bilo a plucna krila su mu pucala kada je izasao van...pruzili su mu sve sto je bilo u njihovoj moći....eto neka se nikome ovo nedesi sta se je nama desilo...i tu zavrsava moja prica ..pardon ne zavrsava nego je dobila novi pocetak rođenjem mog malog anđela.....HVALA VAM STO STE BILE UZ MENE..VOLIM VAS!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## anddu

analoneta, sve riječi su suvišne  :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## tina29

analoneta,upravo tako sve riječi su suvišne,moje iskreno saučešče.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## Gabi25

> analoneta, sve riječi su suvišne


X, jako mi je zao :Sad:

----------


## Konfuzija

Analoneta, pretužno je.. žao mi je..  :Love:

----------


## Muma

*analoneta*, sve me steže oko srca, žao mi je strašno!  :Crying or Very sad:  Ali hrabrost i snaga kojom zrači taj tvoj post, skidam ti kapu do poda!!! Većina nas bi se rasula u komadiće. Želim ti da s istom hrabrošću kad-tad nastaviš svoj put do druge bebe, jednog dana, dok ćeš biti spremna.  :Sad:

----------


## amyx

:Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  analoneta prestrašno

----------


## sanda1977

> analoneta prestrašno


pretužno...... :Saint:

----------


## lovekd

> *analoneta*, sve me steže oko srca, žao mi je strašno!  Ali hrabrost i snaga kojom zrači taj tvoj post, skidam ti kapu do poda!!! Većina nas bi se rasula u komadiće. Želim ti da s istom hrabrošću kad-tad nastaviš svoj put do druge bebe, jednog dana, dok ćeš biti spremna.


Potpisujem Mumine riječi...iskrena sućut zbog gubitka malenog anđela! Laka mu zemljica....  :Sad:

----------


## vedre

Jako mi je zao.pre pre tuzno.prevelika tuga.

----------


## Ginger

analoneta jako mi je zao  :Crying or Very sad: 
stvarno si hrabra i jaka
drzite se

----------


## Ginger

strategija~~~~~~~~~ za tvog malog borca

----------


## pipi73

Strategija....svu vam srecu ovog svijeta zelim...molicu se da sve bude dobro....

Sejla....samo polako...jos malcice draga....

----------


## ARIANM

Analoneta suze mi klize niz lice kada čitam,svaka čast na hrabrosti,neka vas mali anđeo čuva sa neba !!!!

Strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malog borca!

----------


## lasta

> Analoneta suze mi klize niz lice kada čitam,svaka čast na hrabrosti,neka vas mali anđeo čuva sa neba !!!!
> 
> Strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malog borca!


 :Heart:

----------


## analoneta

sta se desava sa strategijom i malim borcem...izgubila sam se maloooo........ima li novosti???????? nisam sad vec neko vrijeme vidjela  neku njenu objavu  :Sad:

----------


## Mury

*analoneta*, tako mi je žao  :Love: . Neka vam mali anđeo dadne snage, i da uskoro držite u rukama bebu koja će sa vama ostati cijeli život !!!
Za *startegiju* i njenog malog borca još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## milasova8

Analoneta   :Heart:

----------


## anabela1

> Analoneta suze mi klize niz lice kada čitam,svaka čast na hrabrosti,neka vas mali anđeo čuva sa neba !!!!
> 
> Strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malog borca!


 :Heart:

----------


## alma_itd

*analoneta* moje iskreno saucesce

----------


## Moe

> Analoneta suze mi klize niz lice kada čitam,svaka čast na hrabrosti,neka vas mali anđeo čuva sa neba !!!!


*x*

----------


## strategija

Analoneta... Draga moja primi moju najiskreniju sućut. Ja neznam šta smo mi krive da nas se tako kažnjava? Kažu ljudi da vrijeme liječi rane, moramo im vjerovati jer ova bol je meni neizdrživa. Želim ti svu snagu ovog svijeta!  :Love:

----------


## mare41

analoneta, iskrena sucut
strategija, draga

----------


## Snekica

> *analoneta*, tako mi je žao . Neka vam mali anđeo dadne snage, i da uskoro držite u rukama bebu koja će sa vama ostati cijeli život !!!
> Za *strategiju* i njenog malog borca još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!


*X*

----------


## Mojca

Analoneta  :Crying or Very sad: 
Iskreno mi je žao....

----------


## Evelyn73

Anoleta, iskrena sucut  :Sad:  Drzi se i prebrodi ovo uz svog muza.

----------


## željkica

Analoneta jako mi je žao drži se  :Love:

----------


## sejla

draga analoneta, primi iskrenu sućut  :Crying or Very sad:  Ti si doista iznimna i hrabra žena i divim ti se na snazi, vaš mali anđeo će vas čuvati i gledati s neba  :Love:

----------


## mostarka86

analoneta, primi moje saučešće...jako mi je žao  :Sad:  

strategija~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ jakooooo...

sejla, ljubim puno i tebe i mrvicu dragu  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

anatoneta primi moje saučešće
strategija nadam se da će sve izać na dobro

----------


## Sonja29

analoneta,ljube moja, sve znaš....grlim :Love: 
strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i malog palčića!

----------


## frka

Analoneta, strategija  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  moje saučešće... držite se kako god možete...

----------


## Bab

ajme koja tuga  :Sad: 
 Draga Analoneta, moje saučešće zbog malog anđela.
Iz tebe zrači tolika snaga, nadam se da će vas upravo ona voditi dalje kroz život.

Strategija, drž'te se svi skupa hrabro i samo vjerujte u vašeg malog borca.

----------


## 123beba

> ajme koja tuga 
>  Draga Analoneta, moje saučešće zbog malog anđela.
> Iz tebe zrači tolika snaga, nadam se da će vas upravo ona voditi dalje kroz život.
> 
> Strategija, drž'te se svi skupa hrabro i samo vjerujte u vašeg malog borca.


X
Sto misli ali riječi jednostavno ne nalazim... Držite se...

----------


## plavo oko

Analoneta,draga,znas sve......grlim te jako,jako....ostani i dalje tako jaka kao sto jesi...

----------


## Sandra1971

Analoneta, primi moju iskrenu sućut ....

----------


## sanda1977

> Analoneta, primi moju iskrenu sućut ....


 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## medonija

> ajme koja tuga 
>  Draga Analoneta, moje saučešće zbog malog anđela.
> Iz tebe zrači tolika snaga, nadam se da će vas upravo ona voditi dalje kroz život.
> 
> Strategija, drž'te se svi skupa hrabro i samo vjerujte u vašeg malog borca.


x
analoneta   :Heart:

----------


## sanda1977

cure ja odbrojavam do sutra....idem na pregled...
danas sam po punkciji 13 tt,a po zm 12+3 tt
jučer me jako zabolio lijevi jajnik...bar mislim da je jajnik,mislila sa da će mi oći ispast...i držalo me nekih 10-tak minuta....kad sam se već mislila spremati na hitnu popustio je...baš sam se uplašila....uh

----------


## medonija

*Sanda*  :Very Happy:  za uzv sutra, sam ti rekla da će proletit !

što se tiče boli u jajnicima, mene još uvijek dosta bole obadva, pogotovo npr. kad se sagnem i na pritisak izvana, onako kako boli mjehur kad je prepun...
uglavnom, napomeni sutra dr na uzv da "baci oko na jajnike da te bole" meni kad je pogledao je rekao da naravno da me bole, da su jo uvijek dosta uvečani od stimulacije, oko 4-5cm su veliki(inače je normalno 2-2,5cm) i na lijevom imam još nekoliko folikula koji su ostali... ali rekao je da je sve to normalno nakon postupka i da će se vratiti u normalu za još koji mjesec...
tako da ne brini, sigurna sam je i kod tebe tako , ali svakako napomeni sutra dr  :Wink: 

naravno, jedva čekamo izvještaj sutra!  :Klap:

----------


## anddu

Mene su isto sanad boljeli i još bole jajnici (zadnjih tjedan ne, ali ranije jesu) i svaki put mi je dr. rekao da je to normalno da rade, ali kad si već na UZv neka baci pogled. Moji su uvijek bili ok

----------


## sanda1977

hvala vam curke na odgovorima,pa pikaju me često jajnici ali je to zanemarivo....a možda me zabolio jer mi je bio pun mjehur,bila sam se vozila sa i pol vremena u autu,pa otrčala na wc odmah kad sam došla kući....i od onda me zablio...sad ništa ne boli...
*medonija* i meni su tako nekako veličine jajnici,reći ću joj da pogleda...a i imam te dvije cistice pa je možda pukla....do sad mi je uvijek sama gledala jajnike....

----------


## matahari

Oprosti, ali zašto ti uvijek navodiš termin po punkciji i po zm? 
Znaš kad je bila punkcija, transfer, pa po tome realno imaš i termin.




> cure ja odbrojavam do sutra....idem na pregled...
> danas sam po punkciji 13 tt,a po zm 12+3 tt
> jučer me jako zabolio lijevi jajnik...bar mislim da je jajnik,mislila sa da će mi oći ispast...i držalo me nekih 10-tak minuta....kad sam se već mislila spremati na hitnu popustio je...baš sam se uplašila....uh

----------


## Sela

*Analoneta*  :Heart: 
*Strategija*  :Heart:

----------


## sanda1977

> Oprosti, ali zašto ti uvijek navodiš termin po punkciji i po zm? 
> Znaš kad je bila punkcija, transfer, pa po tome realno imaš i termin.


smeta ti jer navodim?!
evo zašto...moj MPO dr računa po zm,a moja gin bi računala po punkciji....jer tako kaže i uzv i zna se kad je bila oplodnja....ok?!

----------


## sanda1977

> Oprosti, ali zašto ti uvijek navodiš termin po punkciji i po zm? 
> Znaš kad je bila punkcija, transfer, pa po tome realno imaš i termin.


realno ćeš morati objasniti mom MPO dr-u....možda on ne zna....

----------


## Mia Lilly

*analoneta*, primi moju iskrenu sućut..

----------


## kismet

Analoneta i strategija, puno snage Vam želim da prebrodite ovo preteško vrijeme, divim vam se koliko ste jake i pribrane u ovakvim teškim trenucima, a mene stegne oko srca kad samo pročitam što prolazite...
Sjetim se i svoje kalvarije i misli da nikada neće biti bolje, ali na kraju ipak zasja sunce, i koliko god sad isprazno zvučalo, kad tuga ostavi praznine u srcu, ujedno radi i više mjesta za radost koja će ih kasnije ispuniti...
Držite se :Heart:

----------


## kismet

Zaboravih spomenuti i plavo oko, pratila sam tvoju tužnu priču i od srca ti želim da proljeće donese novi početak i jedan happy end.. :Love:

----------


## 123beba

Cure, više nisam sigurna jesam li gdje vidjela da je u trudnoći uobičajeno da se javlja krvarenje iz nosa, no meni se to zadnji put dogodilo kad sam bila klinka i u zadnjih tjedan dana 2 puta iz čista mira... Ima li tko takvih iskustava?  Ne znam trebam li se što brinuti...

----------


## frka

123beba, zna se to javiti u trudnoći - bez brige...

sanda, odakle tolika otresitost? pitala si kako da računaš termin i nekoliko smo ti puta objasnile da računaš po punkciji jer je to ispravno. MPO dr-u više ne ideš i imaš dr-a koji bi računao po punkciji i uzv-u. u čemu je problem (osim u činjenici da bi dr A mogao početi ispravno računati trudnoće svojih pacijentica)? matahari ti je samo JOŠ JEDNOM lijepo objasnila ono što smo i mi ostali kada si pitala, a ti je napadaš.

----------


## sanda1977

> 123beba, zna se to javiti u trudnoći - bez brige...
> 
> sanda, odakle tolika otresitost? pitala si kako da računaš termin i nekoliko smo ti puta objasnile da računaš po punkciji jer je to ispravno. MPO dr-u više ne ideš i imaš dr-a koji bi računao po punkciji i uzv-u. u čemu je problem (osim u činjenici da bi dr A mogao početi ispravno računati trudnoće svojih pacijentica)? matahari ti je samo JOŠ JEDNOM lijepo objasnila ono što smo i mi ostali kada si pitala, a ti je napadaš.


traži si drugu žrtvu....jednostavno se ponašaj kao da me nema...molim te lijepo....
pitala sam da li joj smeta....i objasnila...a uostalom mogu svoju trudnoću navoditi kako hoću jer smatram da to nikoga ne vrijeđa....malo bolje pročitaj moje postove ne mora značiti da su svi negativni i otresiti...ili kako ti znaš reći RUDE...
što se mene tiće ovaj razgovor je završen....pogotovo s tobom....i uopće je ne napadam!
i da si malo čitala prije postove znala bi zašto pišem...jednostavno se brate mili ne traži više žrtve po ovom forumu...pa ne moraš svakom loncu biti poklopac....a šta bi dr A moga to moraš njega nazvati i reći mu kako da pacijenticama računa tt.....mislim da ovdje nije ni vrijeme ni mjesto a i ja sam pogrešna osoba kojoj si se obratila....za prepirke....meni ionako ne znaće točni u dan tt,bitno mi je da sve prođe školski...svima nama....zato molim te lijepo...nemoj mi se više obračati tim tonom....hvla unaprijed

----------


## sanda1977

> smeta ti jer navodim?!
> evo zašto...moj MPO dr računa po zm,a moja gin bi računala po punkciji....jer tako kaže i uzv i zna se kad je bila oplodnja....ok?!


evo objašnjeno i pitano da li joj smeta što navodim,pa ako je i to problem što navodim tt u dva različita brojanja,šta se smije onda na ovom forumu?!

----------


## sanda1977

> Cure, više nisam sigurna jesam li gdje vidjela da je u trudnoći uobičajeno da se javlja krvarenje iz nosa, no meni se to zadnji put dogodilo kad sam bila klinka i u zadnjih tjedan dana 2 puta iz čista mira... Ima li tko takvih iskustava?  Ne znam trebam li se što brinuti...


evo meni se to događa s tim da meni nikada nije prije se pojavljivalo....navodno da je za to kriv hormon estrogen ili nedostatak C vitamina....to sam negdje pročitala,sad da li je točno-ne znam....ali eto nisi jedina...i kad pirim nos isto se pojavi...

----------


## snupi

analoneta moje iskreno saucesce . Strategija   :Heart:  i držite se obadvije!

----------


## spodoba

tesko je citati da neke trudnoce ovdje zavrse tako tuzno. cure, primite moje iskreno saucesce..neka vas vasi andjeli cuvaju i neka sljedeca trudnoca bude uspjesna  :Love: 

cure, koliko su vam bili izrazeni simptomi u tjednu 5+?
sva sam paranoicna nakon dva spontana, tako pipkam grudi..sad ih osjetim, sad ne..tj, malo su se zaokruzile, ali nisu bolne u toj mjeri kao sto vecina opsuje..i tako. od ostalih simptoma imam probadanja grceve kao u najzescem PMS-u, nesanica i sukladno tome bi navecer pala s nogu. apetit mi je kao i prije. na 5+0 se vidjela gestacijska vrecica od 5.5-6mm, ali i zumanjcana. beta je bila 3434.

uglavnom, paranoja je ogromna nakon dva spontana. u iznosenoj trudnoci su mi grudi buknule iza 6.tjedna i nisam imala mucnine i slicno. samo mi se spavalo i bila sam stalno gladna. u zadnjoj neuspojeloj T sam grudi ispocetka osjetila, onda vise ne. u predzadnjoj ih nisam ni osjetila, a mislila sam da je to zbog dojenja.

----------


## Mojca

> smeta ti jer navodim?!
> evo zašto...moj MPO dr računa po zm,a moja gin bi računala po punkciji....jer tako kaže i uzv i zna se kad je bila oplodnja....ok?!





> evo objašnjeno i pitano da li joj smeta što navodim,pa ako je i to problem što navodim tt u dva različita brojanja,šta se smije onda na ovom forumu?!


Uz tolike uskličnike i upitnike nije Frka jedina koja te tako doživjela. I ja sam se čudila otresitosti.
Izgleda da ti interpunkcija ti nije jača strana, pa stvari zvuče drugačije nego misliš.  :Smile:  No hard feelings, samo pokušavam smiriti lopticu.  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Spodoba, ja u 5. tjednu nisam imala nikakve simptome... Čak su mi i prsa nekada u PMS- u znala biti bolnija nego tada... A evo, sve je ok!  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Spodoba, ni ja tako rano nisam imala nikakve simptome osim ogromne napuhanosti ali to je bila HS tak da je to neka druga priča.
Mene su cice u ovih skoro 16 tjedana bolile možda par dana, više kao nelagoda nego bol. A simptomi i rast cica su mi krenuli negdje oko 8 tt i trajali do cca 13 tt, mada mi i sad zna doc muka na neke mirise(čitaj smradove  :Smile: )
Pusti jadne cice na miru jer će te na kraju počet bolit od silnog natezanja...hehehe.
Šalim se, znam ja dobro šta je paranoja nakon spontanog...oooo da.
Ali probaj se opustiti...i tako ništa nije u našoj moći. Probaj uživati u svakom danu.
I čestitam na trudnoći i želim ti da sve prođe što mirnije do kraja.

----------


## sanda1977

Spodoba ni ja nisam imala bolne cice. Ja sam ti imal símptome kao bab...a u prvoj tr su mi bile cice bolne da vjetric nije smio pirniti. Hehe
lakó je reci opusti se...alí vjerujem da te strah. I mene je. 
Bit ce to ovaj put sve ok

----------


## sanda1977

Mojca sve 5....samo cool....ovdje sam dosla pisati o t a ne se prepirati.ovdje je tema o trudnnci,tako da je zavrsena rasprava.

----------


## Ginger

sanda, tvoj način komunikacije stvarno nije na nivou...
možda da malo razmisliš zašto te toliko nas doživljava tako...
ako ne znaš na obično pitanje odgovoriti bez hrpe uskličnika i upitnika, onda mislim stvarno...
jest da u trudnoći divljaju hormoni, al ipak malo stani na loptu

a ako misliš da frka traži žrtve po forumu  :Rolling Eyes: 
cura se nakon sveg ovog vremena još uvijek trudi pomoći drugima i educirati, što je i više nego potrebno i pohvalno
ja joj skidam kapu

----------


## sanda1977

Molim administratoricu da upozori na pravu bit teme. Prethodnó sam napisala da je ova irasprava mene zavrsena. Ovdje zelim pisati iskljucivo o trudnoci,a ne o glupostima. Da mi se obratila matahari objasnila bi joj moj post,ali vi ste pale iz vedra neba i napadate me. Nadite si drugu zanimaciju.strikajte heklajte...a ovo o nekolicini necu ni komentirati,sta o kom misli. Bolje ne...vjeruj mi

----------


## Ginger

i ovaj tvoj post govori dovoljno o tebi....

----------


## spodoba

hvala drage trudnice. sad nakon drugog dorucka mi je muka, ali to je normalno  :Laughing: 
ozbiljno razmisljam u petak vaditi betu jos jednom, tako i tako sam u labu zbog stitnjace, cisto da mirnije prezivim vikend.. :facepalm:

----------


## milivoj73

e samo da dam podršku sandi...
još nitko nije umro od kojeg uskličnika viška i ne vidim da je sanda ikoga vrijeđala, a kome se ne sviđa način njene komunikacije neka ju preskoči i gotovo...
a frka je fakat dežurna...

----------


## Sela

Ne dajem nikome podrsku,ali *Milivoj* unekoliko imas pravo.Povremeno se na forumu pojave cure koje imaju lezerniji pristup i shvacanja,djeluju "needucirano" i pomalo razigrano,te se kao po pravilu takve cure dovode u "red".Uvijek su mi smetale svadje po forumu,mislim,to je bas mjesto za svadjanje,uff.Po meni,jednostavno treba ignorirati one postove koji vas iritiraju i smetaju.Mislim da ce se one koje imaju zelju za edukacijom vrlo brzo takvima iskazati,kao i one koje imaju "basmebrigasvejedno"stav.Cak i takve ce uspjeti valjda pohvatati neke cinjenice kroz odredjeno vrijeme u zelji da budu dio skupine i "jednake".Samo malo tolerancije treba.

----------


## milivoj73

e Sela falila mi je inače tvoja rječitost ali imala si dobar izgovor  :Smile: 
pogle našu Mare samo kako educira i pomaže i "kurti i murti" i nikom ne patronizira...

----------


## clover

Drage cure, sada sam 19 plus 4 tj. trudna (nemam plus na tipkovnici) i prije par dana počela sam imati neke bolove sa desne strane, oko jajnika pa sve do prepone...morala sam otić iz dučana jer nisam više mogla stajati..inače mirujem doma, doktor mi je rekao da mogu prošetat, otić u dučan i sl., ali ne i raditi. 
Dosta me brinu ti bolovi, krenu čim počnem hodati makar i po stanu..bebu osjećam dosta i to baš od kad su bolovi krenuli, do tada samo mjehurići. Nisam pametna da li da odem na hitnu, već sam bila zbog bolova u 12. tj. pa mi je doktor rekao da je to sve ok, da se maternica širi i da ne dolazim ako nema krvarenja. Mene naravno ovo ipak previše boli i previše brine.

----------


## amyx

Nemoj ic na hitnu nego otidi svom ginekologu na pregled. Ako te to bolinod kad si pocela osjecat bebu vjerojatno te negdje jako pritisce beba, skace po nekom zivcu ili tako nesto...ja bi u svakom slucajunkod svog dr otisla

----------


## TrudyC

Spodoba Čestitam. Još jedna maratonka otrčala posljednji krug  :Klap: 

Aj se javi na Odbrojavanju s detaljima. Baš me zanima koji ti je to bio postupak

----------


## reny123

Što se tiče računanja trudnoće, ja bih ju uvijek računala po ZM. Takvo je pravilo u ginekologiji. Mi se ionako većinom vraćamo nakon postupka MPO "običnim" ginekolozima i onda nastaju zabune. Jednom kad je trudnoća uspostavljena, nema razlike da li je do nje došlo nakon punkcije ili ovulacije. To mi izgleda kao da žena inzistira da joj se trudnoća vodi po ovulaciji jer je ona zna kad je bila O i kad je imala odnos. Ne ide mi to tako. Mislim da ista pravila računanja trebaju vrijediti za sve trudnice, neovisno o načinu začeća, baš da bi se izbjegle ovakve rasprave. A dijete će se poroditi kad sazrije, neovisno da li je punkcija/ovulacija bila 11., 13., ili 16. dan ciklusa.

----------


## clover

amyx, moj doktor je u Petrovoj, nema šanse da me sada primi...ambulantu ima u petak kada i moram doći na redovan uzv i pitanje je gdje je sada....

----------


## spodoba

> Što se tiče računanja trudnoće, ja bih ju uvijek računala po ZM. Takvo je pravilo u ginekologiji. Mi se ionako većinom vraćamo nakon postupka MPO "običnim" ginekolozima i onda nastaju zabune. Jednom kad je trudnoća uspostavljena, nema razlike da li je do nje došlo nakon punkcije ili ovulacije. To mi izgleda kao da žena inzistira da joj se trudnoća vodi po ovulaciji jer je ona zna kad je bila O i kad je imala odnos. Ne ide mi to tako. Mislim da ista pravila računanja trebaju vrijediti za sve trudnice, neovisno o načinu začeća, baš da bi se izbjegle ovakve rasprave. A dijete će se poroditi kad sazrije, neovisno da li je punkcija/ovulacija bila 11., 13., ili 16. dan ciklusa.


racunanje po zadnjoj menstruaciji je po meni smisleno ako se O desava oko 14.dana. jer naime to skolsko racunanje se obazire na te parametre. ovdje se radi o MPO trudnocama, nerijetko su punkcije puno ranije ili kasnije. malte ne rijetko na 14.dc.
a gle, ja sam imala PU na 11. dan ciklusa. dakle fertilizacija je bila na 11dc ili max 12dc. naravno da se embriji i nakon oplodnje razvijaju razlicito, pa se taj datum obzirom na mjere ustanovljene preko UZ moze korigirati na gore ili dolje.

jesam li zaboravila reci da nema cestitanja dok ne vidimo srceko?  :Grin:  hvala cure na lijepim zeljama.

----------


## Superman

> Što se tiče računanja trudnoće, ja bih ju uvijek računala po ZM. Takvo je pravilo u ginekologiji.


Tako je svojevremeno napravio i moj MPO dr. Od datuma punkcije (ovulacije) oduzeo je 14 dana i tako smo dobili korigirani datum ZM. Dakle, potpuno je nebitan datum moje stvarne ZM, kao i činjenica da je punkcija bila 21. dc... Korekcijom datuma ZM otklonjene su sve dvojbe i sukladno tome trudnoća se računa kao i svaka druga prirodna...

----------


## sejla

spodoba i clover ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Evo cure ja bila na pregledu kod svoje gin (na 35+6tt). Ionako su mi trebale uputnice za petak u bolnicu, a noćas su me mučili takvi bolovi u donjem trbuhu i leđima da sam skoro cijelu noć bila budna  :Sad: 
Dr kaže da je sve ok i da je to normalno u ovom stadiju trudnoće, micekica se spustila glavicom skroz nisko pa mi stvara pritisak....otvorena sam za vrh prsta.
Nastavak odmaranja i čekanje, ali nek još malo raste kod mame  :Smile: 

svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

> Tako je svojevremeno napravio i moj MPO dr. Od datuma punkcije (ovulacije) oduzeo je 14 dana i tako smo dobili korigirani datum ZM. Dakle, potpuno je nebitan datum moje stvarne ZM, kao i činjenica da je punkcija bila 21. dc... Korekcijom datuma ZM otklonjene su sve dvojbe i sukladno tome trudnoća se računa kao i svaka druga prirodna...


to znači da ti je datum ZM uskladio prema punkciji, je li tako?
znači 14 dana manje od punkcije, to je simuliranje onog savršenog ciklusa od 28 dana i O na 14 dc 
što bi značio da je vodio prema punkciji

meni je moj MPO dr vodio po punkciji
soc.ginićka je rekla da zna da bi bilo ispravno da korigiramo datum, al s obzirom da je punkcija (kod obje trudnoće) bila 11 dc, da nije velika razlika pa ćemo ostaviti prema zm
ja se nisam bunila, čisto zato da sam 3 dana u prednosti kad dođem u rodilište  :Smile:  da ne sile indukciju ako prođem termin... na kraju sam opet nagrabusila, al to je druga priča....

----------


## Moe

> soc.ginićka je rekla da zna da bi bilo ispravno da korigiramo datum, al s obzirom da je punkcija (kod obje trudnoće) bila 11 dc, da nije velika razlika pa ćemo ostaviti prema zm
> ja se nisam bunila, čisto zato da sam 3 dana u prednosti kad dođem u rodilište  da ne sile indukciju ako prođem termin... na kraju sam opet nagrabusila, al to je druga priča....


Liječnik koji vodi trudnoću računa po zm (a po punkciji sam trudnija  :Smile:  3 dana)
I ja se ne bunim jer mi to odgovara upravo zbor razloga koji si navela - da ne sile indukciju ako prođem termin  :Smile: 
Tako da - prihvatila sam njegovo računanje i više ne mislim o tome kad je bila punkcija, pa kad je mogla bit ovulacija itd. A beba će doći kad bude spremna  :Smile:

----------


## pipi73

Sejla....neka ce vrijednica jos malcice strpi... :Heart: 

spodoba i clover ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Moe ja sam bila ubjedjena da smo ja i ti razlike +- nekoliko dana...ali po ovom tvom brojacu ti si 17 +6 a ja 20 +5....Meni su se i mens i punkcija poklopili u isti dan...dodala sam sam0 14 dana plus....Tako se vodim i u trudnickom kartonu..mada se ja ne zamarm previse stim...ovde je takvo i shvatanje....a na indukciju bi me stavili tek kada bih presla 12 dana preko termina...

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja sam zahvalna svom Mpo dr kod kojeg vodim i trudnocu sto mi je korigirao zm (O na 20 dc) i po tome vodi trudnocu. Inace bi uz sve ostale paranoje, cijelo vrijeme bila i u paranoji da plod kasni u fetalnom razvoju, sto jednostavno nije tocno.
Inace, soc gin kod kojeg uzimam uputnice ima obicaj sprasiti trudnicu u rodiliste na dan termina, ukoliko je i prst otvorena, tako da ni tu ne bi dobro prosla... Sve u svemu, potpisujem spodobu i saljem joj malo AltGr+1 za skolsku T!
*Clover* ako te jako boli i brine, svakako odi kod doktora. Moze biti da ti se dogada sto je amyx navela. Po mom dosadasnjem iskustvu, moj trbuh dozivljava skokove u razvoju svakih par tjedana i onda po 2-3 dana imam bolove u krizima, jajnicima, preponama, odnosno tako ih osjecam. Kad bolovi produ (nestanu kao rukom odneseni) primijetim da se trbuscic vidno zaoblio.  :Smile:

----------


## clover

cure hvala, malo ste me utješile..ako se bol pojača idem do hitne...barem ću biti mirnija....

Svima vam držim fige i čitam vas redovito  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> Moe ja sam bila ubjedjena da smo ja i ti razlike +- nekoliko dana...ali po ovom tvom brojacu ti si 17 +6 a ja 20 +5....


I jesmo par dana razlike. Meni je termin 17.6.  :Smile: 
Na brojaču je to još broj tjedana i dana koji je ostao do termina (17 tjedana i 6 dana  :Smile: )
Čekate curu il dečka?

----------


## medonija

> Po mom dosadasnjem iskustvu, moj trbuh dozivljava skokove u razvoju svakih par tjedana i onda po 2-3 dana imam bolove u krizima, jajnicima, preponama, odnosno tako ih osjecam. Kad bolovi produ (nestanu kao rukom odneseni) primijetim da se trbuscic vidno zaoblio.


ovako je i kod mene: dan-2 me boli i žulja i zateže po svuda od leđa, jajnika, maternice, ma cijeli trbuh! i onda se ujutro i sama iznenadim veličini buše  :Shock:  doslovno kao da preko noći naraste za par cm!  :Shock: 

samo što je kod mene ovakav skok svakih 7-10 dana  :Grin:

----------


## pipi73

> I jesmo par dana razlike. Meni je termin 17.6. 
> Na brojaču je to još broj tjedana i dana koji je ostao do termina (17 tjedana i 6 dana )
> Čekate curu il dečka?


E sad se stidim...hahaha...termin nam je 24.06 :Laughing:   Za pol jos ne znamo....na zadnjem uz bebac je bio tako nemiran da su ga jedva izmjerili...Ja bas nemam mogucnost cescih pregleda uz....mada mi je svejedno...samo neka bude sve kako treba...Poljubac terminusama

----------


## Mury

*spodoba*, ja ti mogu reći da što se mojih cica tiče nikako me nisu bolile, u par navrata samo osjetila "težinu" u njima. Narasle su poprilično, ali sve se to odvijalo bez bolova. I ja sam se brinula pa zašto ne bole, pa svakih pola sata visila pored ogledala da vidim jel rastu, pipkala ih, stiskala, pitala se ujutro imam li ih uopće, budući ih ne osjećam nikako....iako je beta bila ogromna, cice nisam osjećala. Zato ne brigaj, najvažnija je beta ( a tvoja je super), i srčeko koje ćeš vidjeti na sljedećem UZV ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## mare41

> onda se ujutro i sama iznenadim veličini buše  doslovno kao da preko noći naraste za par cm! 
> 
> samo što je kod mene ovakav skok svakih 7-10 dana


puno se pisalo, ne stignem lovit...
medonija, papalice moja :Smile: , mi smo zaključili da mi trbuh raste vikendom, stvarno ko preko noći, a prije toga sve svrbi...
milivoj, fala ko bratu-), a i meni fali Sela...
draga spodoba, taman sam bila u nečestitarima, koliko god sam puno čital o počecima trudnoća, zaključila sam da pravila nema...znale su reći žene s više trudnoća da je svaka počela drugačije...samo izvadi betu da budeš na miru (mene čak ni druga beta nije zanimala :Smile: ), jako nestrpljivo čekam tvoja javljanja i šaljem puse, a ja sam još uvijek cicoboljka, možda to i utrići tome pomažu
pipi, ljubim, 
sigurno sam nekog zaboravila (i dalje mi propuh u glavi), al jednostavno ne mogu sve pohvatati
strategija, mislim na vas

----------


## sanda1977

> e samo da dam podršku sandi...
> još nitko nije umro od kojeg uskličnika viška i ne vidim da je sanda ikoga vrijeđala, a kome se ne sviđa način njene komunikacije neka ju preskoči i gotovo...
> a frka je fakat dežurna...


hvala ti kao bratu..baš kako je i mare rekla....
nisam ja ništa pisala loše nego sam samo svaki puta pisala tt i po p i po zm...
e sad da se vratim na temu....
VELIKI smo 6.5 cm i skaće,maše ručicama i jedva smo ga izmerili! pa nas je malo gledlala pa joj baš sam presretna da je sve ok....sljedeći puta ide na UZV i tata i kči(dovoljno je stara pa može).........
i moja soc gin od danas računa PO PUNKCIJI tako da sam danas 13+1....
i otvorili smo trusničku...hehehe

----------


## medonija

> hvala ti kao bratu..baš kako je i mare rekla....
> nisam ja ništa pisala loše nego sam samo svaki puta pisala tt i po p i po zm...
> e sad da se vratim na temu....
> VELIKI smo 6.5 cm i skaće,maše ručicama i jedva smo ga izmerili! pa nas je malo gledlala pa joj baš sam presretna da je sve ok....sljedeći puta ide na UZV i tata i kči(dovoljno je stara pa može).........
> i moja soc gin od danas računa PO PUNKCIJI tako da sam danas 13+1....
> i otvorili smo trusničku...hehehe


bravo!  :Klap:  naravno da je sve ok! i super da se lijepo razvija i raste, to je najbitnije, a ne koji dan brojimo...

btw kad smo kod brojanja dana, terminušo draga  :Love: , i meni je danas 13+1 (po zm, po punkciji 13+3, ali dr je rekao da ćemo po zm, 2 dana nije neka razlika, a i teško da ću prenjet pa da je bitno)

----------


## medonija

> medonija, papalice moja ....


haha, da zaboravila sam spomenuti da uz taj skok od par cm na trbuhu primijetim i skok skoro 1kg na vagi, isto doslovno preko noći  :Laughing: 
sad sam baš počela pratiti i stvarno je tako: dan-2 boli trbuh, pa  ujutro +par cm u trbuhu, stanem na vagu + skoro 1kg... ajme meni kolika ću bit ako nastavimo tim tempom! muž je rekao da me čeka na 100kg pa ćemo dalje zajedno :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sanda1977

> bravo!  naravno da je sve ok! i super da se lijepo razvija i raste, to je najbitnije, a ne koji dan brojimo...
> 
> btw kad smo kod brojanja dana, terminušo draga , i meni je danas 13+1 (po zm, po punkciji 13+3, ali dr je rekao da ćemo po zm, 2 dana nije neka razlika, a i teško da ću prenjet pa da je bitno)


pa naravno da nije bitno...više ništ ne smiješ ni napisati auuuuuuuuuuuuuu! 
pa da meni je tremin sada 19.8.

----------


## sejla

> haha, da zaboravila sam spomenuti da uz taj skok od par cm na trbuhu primijetim i skok skoro 1kg na vagi, isto doslovno preko noći 
> sad sam baš počela pratiti i stvarno je tako: dan-2 boli trbuh, pa  ujutro +par cm u trbuhu, stanem na vagu + skoro 1kg... ajme meni kolika ću bit ako nastavimo tim tempom! muž je rekao da me čeka na 100kg pa ćemo dalje zajedno


Kod nas za vrijeme trudnoće ja dosad dobila 6kg (ak računamo i početne gubitke onda 10kg), a mm 5kg, eto solidarnosti  :Laughing: 

sanda, bravo za dobar uz  :Klap:  i baš je fora što će bebica imati tako veliku seku  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> Kod nas za vrijeme trudnoće ja dosad dobila 6kg (ak računamo i početne gubitke onda 10kg), a mm 5kg, eto solidarnosti 
> 
> sanda, bravo za dobar uz  i baš je fora što će bebica imati tako veliku seku


 :Klap:  za kile
e seka će baš dobro doći...već sanjari kako će je paziti i maziti...

----------


## Inesz

~~~~~~dragoj Sejli za miran ostatak trudnoće, za lagan i brz porod!

eh, da... i čestitke na diplomi!
 :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

> ~~~~~~dragoj Sejli za miran ostatak trudnoće, za lagan i brz porod!
> 
> eh, da... i čestitke na diplomi!


*x*
inesz I. je premeden  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sejla

Hvala cure  :Love:   :Kiss:  (ma diplomirala još u 7.mj, tjedan nakon pozitivne bete  :Smile: , a sad tek promocija bila)

----------


## tikica78

lijepe moje trbušaste da vas malo izgrlim i izljubim.. mazite svoje bušice (meni moja pomalo fali ) ali zato uživam s mojom djecom koja su se skrivala u njoj..

----------


## sanda1977

> to znači da ti je datum ZM uskladio prema punkciji, je li tako?
> znači 14 dana manje od punkcije, to je simuliranje onog savršenog ciklusa od 28 dana i O na 14 dc 
> što bi značio da je vodio prema punkciji
> 
> meni je moj MPO dr vodio po punkciji
> soc.ginićka je rekla da zna da bi bilo ispravno da korigiramo datum, al s obzirom da je punkcija (kod obje trudnoće) bila 11 dc, da nije velika razlika pa ćemo ostaviti prema zm
> ja se nisam bunila, čisto zato da sam 3 dana u prednosti kad dođem u rodilište  da ne sile indukciju ako prođem termin... na kraju sam opet nagrabusila, al to je druga priča....


eto ovo je super objašnjeno....ja sam se dogovorila sa svojom soc ginek da ćemo računati po punkciji...
i sad opet rasprava bila sa jednom curom koja nema veze s forumom i rekla je da smo mi debili jer računamo po punkciji,a i ona je bila u MPO vodama ali je u međuvremenu ostala prirodno trudna...
i kaže ti ona meni da je ne moguće da sam više trudna po punkciji,a ja joj pokušavala objasniti ali bezuspješno...i posvađale se do krvi.hehehe
mislim da je ovo ispravnije što ti kažeš,a ta cura nas izvrijeđala da ne znamo,da smo debili i dr koji tako računaju....

----------


## Moe

> i kaže ti ona meni da je ne moguće da sam više trudna po punkciji,a ja joj pokušavala objasniti ali bezuspješno...i posvađale se do krvi.hehehe
> mislim da je ovo ispravnije što ti kažeš,a ta cura nas izvrijeđala da ne znamo,da smo debili i dr koji tako računaju....


Ajme oko čega drama a stvarno nema potrebe. 3 dana _ni sim ni tam_. Tako svejedno. Ionako se rijetko koja beba rodi točno na termin. 
Rodit će se kad bude vrijeme  :Smile:  
*Neka samo bude živo i zdravo i neka uveseljava mamu i tatu!*
A sebi olakšaj kad te netko pita - kažeš jednostavno - napunili smo 13 tjedana. Ili - u 14. smo tjednu. Ili trudna sam 3 mjeseca. Čemu objašnjavanje uopće jel brojiš na ovaj il onaj način  :Smile:  Važno da je sve u redu  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

> lijepe moje trbušaste da vas malo izgrlim i izljubim.. mazite svoje bušice (meni moja pomalo fali ) ali zato uživam s mojom djecom koja su se skrivala u njoj..


Tikica čestitam na mišićima!!!! Prekrasni su!!!  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> Ajme oko čega drama a stvarno nema potrebe. 3 dana _ni sim ni tam_. Tako svejedno. Ionako se rijetko koja beba rodi točno na termin. 
> Rodit će se kad bude vrijeme  
> *Neka samo bude živo i zdravo i neka uveseljava mamu i tatu!*
> A sebi olakšaj kad te netko pita - kažeš jednostavno - napunili smo 13 tjedana. Ili - u 14. smo tjednu. Ili trudna sam 3 mjeseca. Čemu objašnjavanje uopće jel brojiš na ovaj il onaj način  Važno da je sve u redu


ma da....samo nek je sve ok! ma nisam ja ni brojala..pročitaj ak ti se da prijašnje postove..moje...meni tak svejedno-baš kao što kažeš :Love:

----------


## mishica_zg

hello svima, dugo se nisam javila pa eto me malo 
kako smo debeli tako nam je teško sjediti i tipkati, a ovaj moj malac i nije oduševljen sa sjedećim položajem mame, bolje je kad ona hoda i nosa ga okolo  :Smile: 
danas smo bili na UVZ 23+4 i teški smo 730 grama i velika smo i jako jako živahna beba...doktor je jedva izmjerio nogicu i glavu jer biti na miru je totalno bezveze  :Smile: 
pozz svima i tipkamo se kad opet ulovim koju minutu da ne lupa i ne buni se  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

mishica, veselje je citati o tvom nemirku, javljaj i dalje!

----------


## Moe

> doktor je jedva izmjerio nogicu i glavu jer biti na miru je totalno bezveze


 :Grin: 
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## strategija

Samo da vam javim da je moj maleni borac postao anđeo. Od srca vam se zahvaljujem svima na podršci svo ovo vrijeme! Sad sam slomljena ali definitivno se nisam predala. Vidimo se za godinu-dvije opet na odbrojavanju!

----------


## Bodulica

strašno mi je žao Strategija :Sad: 

nisam inače sa ovog podforuma, ali znam poviriti jer me jako vesele svi vaši uspjesi, a ovakve tragedije me iskreno pogode.

drži se...  :Love:

----------


## Evelyn73

Strategija  :Sad: , moja iskrena sucut. Zelim da ti ta rana sto prije zacijeli, koliko moze. Ti si jaka i hrabra zena i uz sve sto si prosla raduje tvoja zadnja recenica. Drzi se...

----------


## Bab

O Bože, ima li te??????
Pa zašto dopuštaš ovakve stvari?????

Draga Strategija, iskrena sućut tebi i cijeloj obitelji na prevelikom gubitku.
Znam da je svaka riječ sada suvišna i da jedino vi možete znati kako vam je.
Ja ću te samo jako zagrliti i poželjeti ti što više snage u ovim trenucima tuge.
Nek te tvoji dečki drže na površini.

Užasno sam tužna  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## mare41

draga strategija, iskrena sucut tebi i tvojoj obitelji, stalno ste u mojim mislima

----------


## Mojca

Draga Strategija.... grlim te. Tako mi je žao. 
 :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## 123beba

Strategija, tako mi je žao... Iskrena sućut tebi i tvojima... Nemogu niti zamisliti kakva je to bol, ali u zadnje vrijeme je jednostavno previše... 
Za sve male andele, da vas čuvaju i daju vam snagu..

----------


## milasova8

Strategija,primite moje saucesce :Sad: 

Grlim te......

----------


## bubekica

draga strategija, iskrena scut tebi i tvojoj obitelji.....

----------


## Ginger

Strategija draga  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   moja sucut
Nemam rijeci, ne mogu ni zamisliti kako vam je  :Sad:  
Zivot stvarno nije fer, ne mogu shvatit zasto se dogadjaju takve tragedije  :Sad:

----------


## frka

ajme, strategija draga  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  tako mi je žao... držite se kako god možete...

----------


## lasta

draga strategija tako mi je žao....a srce se tako nadalo čudu  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sejla

strategija draga, primi iskrenu sućut, užasno mi je žao  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  šaljem puno  :Love:  i pronađi nekako snagu u dječici koju imaš.....

----------


## Sani1612

Strategija moje saučešće...ovo je užasno, u zadnje vrijeme samo tužne vijesti, mali anđeli gube bitke a majke moraju učiti kako da budu hrabre  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## anddu

Strategija, strašno mi je žao zbog vašeg gubitka, držite se  :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## snupi

draga strategija, iskrena scut tebi i tvojoj obitelji! Ne znam šta reci, osim bude bolje i drži se!

----------


## analoneta

> Samo da vam javim da je moj maleni borac postao anđeo. Od srca vam se zahvaljujem svima na podršci svo ovo vrijeme! Sad sam slomljena ali definitivno se nisam predala. Vidimo se za godinu-dvije opet na odbrojavanju!




grlim.........znam kako ti je...ustvari još gore nego meni jer si ga gledala dulje vrijeme hoce li se izboriti....no glavu gore....nemoj misliti na gospođu depresiju...zaobiđi ju molim te...gospodin pozitiva je najbolje rijesenje za nas majke anđela  nazalost..... ljubim i grlim ...............a malom anđelu želim da sretno dođe na rajsku livadu kod drugih anđela.....STRATEGIJA MISLIM DA JE MOJ PIŠONJA MALI JUCER NASAO PRIJATELJA I NAZALOST NIJE SAM KROCIO NA RAJSKU LIVADU  :Sad:

----------


## ljube

Strategija, draga, pretužno... iskrena sućut tebi i tvojoj obitelji  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## vita22

Strategija......tužno  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Sela

*Strategija* iskrena sucut! :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Strategija baš sam tužna zbog takvih vijesti, moje iskrena sućut :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Loly

O Bože  :Sad:  
Strategija iskreno saučešće  :Love:

----------


## pirica

*strategija*  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lovekd

Strategija... :Love:  iskrena sućut tebi i ostatku obitelji....čuvali Vas Vaši mali  :Saint:  :Saint:  sa neba ....  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## medeni

Analoneta, Strategija, neizmjerno mi je žao zbog vaših srećica.Pokušavam nešto suvislo napisati pa obrišem, riječi su nedovoljne. :Sad: 
Neka vas čuvaju vaši anđeli i daju snage.Iskrena sućut.

----------


## anabanana

> Analoneta, Strategija, neizmjerno mi je žao zbog vaših srećica.Pokušavam nešto suvislo napisati pa obrišem, riječi su nedovoljne.
> Neka vas čuvaju vaši anđeli i daju snage.Iskrena sućut.


*X
*

----------


## kitty

curke, evo da javim da se u petak rodio naš čudesni princ Adrian. stigli smo doma i mazimo se i uživamo.

ne stignem sad čitati sve novosti pa ovako kolektivno šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~,  :Kiss:  i  :Love:

----------


## kitty

uh, sad vidim i loše vjesti.
strategija i analoneta  :Love:   :Sad:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Strategija nemam riječi za ovu preveliku tugu.... :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

Draga Strategija, iskrena sućut tebi i cijeloj obitelji na gubitku dječice.Držite se koliko možete! grlim.... :Love: 
kitty čestitam i dobrodošlica čudesnom princu Adrianu!

----------


## hope31

kitty čestitke i ovdje i malom princu dobrodošlica :Smile: 
strategija draga, bilo koja riječ je suvišna, primite iskrenu sućut i držite se :Sad:

----------


## alma_itd

*Strategija* draga tako mi je zao :Crying or Very sad:  Primi moje iskreno saucesce. Zelim tebi i TM puno snage da prebrodite ove tuzne trenutke :Love:

----------


## alma_itd

*kitty* cestitke na malom princu. Grlite se i volite :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sandra1971

Strategija  :Crying or Very sad:  moja iskrena sućut tebi i cijeloj obitelji  :Love:

----------


## Sandra1971

Kitty čestitam tebi i svim ostalim našim trudnicama  :Klap:

----------


## sejla

*tikice78*, zasluženo uživaj sa svojom dječicom, divni su blizići  :Heart: 

*mishice_zg*, bravo za malog nestaška, sretno i dalje!

*frka i mojca*, novi avatari su za rastopit se  :Zaljubljen: 

*kitty*, čestitke na princu Adrianu  :Klap:

----------


## sanda1977

> Samo da vam javim da je moj maleni borac postao anđeo. Od srca vam se zahvaljujem svima na podršci svo ovo vrijeme! Sad sam slomljena ali definitivno se nisam predala. Vidimo se za godinu-dvije opet na odbrojavanju!


 :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## analoneta

> curke, evo da javim da se u petak rodio naš čudesni princ Adrian. stigli smo doma i mazimo se i uživamo.
> 
> ne stignem sad čitati sve novosti pa ovako kolektivno šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~,  i



kitty cestitam

----------


## žužy

*strategija*,jako mi je žao..moja sučut  :Sad:

----------


## Kadauna

*strategija* draga, ja sam uistinu živjela u uvjerenju da će se tvoj princ izvući  :Sad:  užasno mi je žao, grlim ovako virtualno  :Heart:

----------


## amyx

*strategija* draga nemam riječi...drži se koliko je moguće   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## MalaMa

strategija moja sućut  :Sad:

----------


## mostarka86

> Draga Strategija, iskrena sućut tebi i cijeloj obitelji na gubitku dječice.Držite se koliko možete! grlim....
> kitty čestitam i dobrodošlica čudesnom princu Adrianu!


X

----------


## ARIANM

Strategija iskrena sućut! Drži se!

Kitty čestitam na malom princu!

----------


## tina29

Strategija iskrena sućut tebi i cijeloj obitelji  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## 123beba

Kitty, čestitke na vašoj srećici!!!! Uživajte sa svojim frajerom i želim vam da vas prati zdravlje i sreća uvijek!!!!

----------


## Moe

> Samo da vam javim da je moj maleni borac postao anđeo. Od srca vam se zahvaljujem svima na podršci svo ovo vrijeme! Sad sam slomljena ali definitivno se nisam predala. Vidimo se za godinu-dvije opet na odbrojavanju!


Draga Strategija, nema riječi kojom bih iskazala svoje žaljenje. Držte se!




> curke, evo da javim da se u petak rodio naš čudesni princ Adrian. stigli smo doma i mazimo se i uživamo.


Čestitke Adrianu i obitelji!

----------


## gea

Strategija, draga, strašno mi je žao, iskerena sućut :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## snupi

kitty čestitam na  Adrianu!

----------


## kismet

Draga strategija, silno mi je žao, baš sam vjerovala da će mali borac uspjeti,uh...što pametno reći...iskreno saučešće tebi i tvojoj obitelji i puno snage Vam želim da prebrodite zajednički ove preteške dane...

----------


## Argente

Strategija, analoneta, vi divne hrabre žene, užasno mi je žao što je ovako završilo  :Sad:

----------


## Argente

Čestitke Kitty na malom Adrianu!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mury

Uh, *Startegija* draga, jako mi je žao  :Sad: , iskrena sućut, neka vam vaši anđeli daju snage za dalje!!!
*Analoneta*  :Love: 
Kitty, čestitke na malenom dečkiću, neka je sa srećom!!!
Evo ja ću unijeti malo radosti na ovu temu...danas bili na UZV, sve je ok, imamo dečkića ( za to je dr. siguran), a druga najvjerojatnije curica (nije 100% siguran), ali ja vjerujem da je ta kombinacija, od početka to priželjkujem  :Smile: 
 :Kiss:  svima!!!

----------


## Sandra1971

Mury  :Very Happy:  čestitke - sve vibrice ovog svijeta šaljem tebi i ostalima koje čekaju svoje srećice....  :Heart:   :Klap:

----------


## kismet

Mury, čestitam, prekrasno!

----------


## željkica

strategija  :Love:  svaka riječ je suvišna,čuvaj se!

----------


## Gabi25

Strategija iskrena sućut, jako mi je zao :Sad:

----------


## matahari

Strategija, zao mi je...

----------


## Maybe baby

Analoneta, strategija  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: .

----------


## Maybe baby

Kitty, čestitke na malom princu  :Heart:

----------


## tikki

Strategija iskrena sućut.  :Crying or Very sad:  Drži se... joj tako mi je teško nešto suvislo napisati... šaljem ti zagrljaje i iskrene želje da se što brže oporaviš  :Love:  i neka vas mali  :Saint:  čuva

----------


## plavo oko

Strategija...iskrena sucut tebi i obitelji..grlim vas srcem...neka vas vasi mali andeli cuvaju,daju snage za dalje...

----------


## plavo oko

Kitti, cestitke na malo princu

----------


## crvenkapica77

*analoneta   * jako mi je zao    :Sad:  

*strategija  * i zbog tebe isto  , jako mi je zao   :Sad:  
nije fer  ...

----------


## sejla

Cure, od popodneva me ponovno muče jaki bolovi u leđima i malo pritisak dolje....sada me zabrinulo što sam dobila i laganu temperaturu, 37.3°C....Sutra ujutro imam termin za pregled u bolnici, pa ne znam ići li prije, je li ta temperatura opasna (tješim se što nije visoka, pa si mislim da je samo reakcija organizma na te bolove....)

----------


## Inesz

Sejla, kako je?
~~~~

----------


## mare41

jel nam se to sejli sprema susret? javi nam se draga, čekamo!!!

----------


## Sonja29

Sejla čekamo!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ginger

sejlice, curka se opako sprema na susret  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~ da prodje sto lakse i ljepse

Kitty cestitam

----------


## Sandra1971

*sejla*   ~~~~~~~~ da uskoro zagrliš svoju princezu  :Very Happy:

----------


## matahari

Sejla, sretno!
Ako se ne varam nas dvije smo par dana razlike u terminima  :scared:

----------


## Sandra1971

*matahari* onda i tebi treba puno ~~~~~~   :Wink:   :fige:

----------


## matahari

Nas dvije se pokušavamo dogovoriti da nam 01.03. zvuči kao super datum za susret (kao i bilo koji drugi, naravno). 





> *matahari* onda i tebi treba puno ~~~~~~

----------


## Moe

Točno prije godinu dana sam prvi put posjetila kliniku u kojoj sam ostvarila trudnoću. Na tim konzultacijama mi je *trudnoća* zvučala kao neki nestvarni pojam, koji se događa nekom drugom, a ne nama... I bojala sam se da nikada nećemo uspjeti.
A vidi me sad. Trudna 5 mjeseci i nikad sretnija!
 :Bouncing:

----------


## Moe

matahari i sejla ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
sretno koji god datum da bebe odaberu!

----------


## matahari

Hvala! Ja mislim da će moja šmizla još koji dan raditi generalku moje trbušne šupljine. 
Nadam se da se priroda dobro pobrinula i da se ti svi organi "znaju" vratiti na svoje mjesto.
Moe, iako ja nikad nisam sumnjala da ćemo s vremenom ostvariti trudnoću (idiopati), znam točno o čemu pričaš.
Mene su umarala ciljanja, hodočašćenja po bolnicama, ambulantama, prikupljanja papirologije, čekanje, čekanje i još čekanja...
Neki dan sam oprala i popeglala šmizlinu robicu... I, znaš što; ne sjećam se ni minute provedene u čekaonicama.
Opet bi sve to prošla za ovaj high kick u rebra!!! 




> matahari i sejla ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> sretno koji god datum da bebe odaberu!

----------


## Moe

> Neki dan sam oprala i popeglala šmizlinu robicu... I, znaš što; ne sjećam se ni minute provedene u čekaonicama.
> Opet bi sve to prošla za ovaj high kick u rebra!!!


 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sanda1977

*Sejla* još malo....ako već i nisi sa svojom mrvicom

----------


## Bab

sejla, sejla...malo navijam za tebe i tvoju curku i želim vam najčarobniji susret.
A ja ne mogu dočekat utorak i moj uzv...nisam ih vidjela već duugoo i predugo. Punih mjesec dana
jučer smo bili punih 16 tt i iskreno se nadam da će sve biti dobro. Neka sitna nervozica me pere  :Undecided:

----------


## sejla

Evo me cure moje, i hvala puno na brizi  :Kiss:  Moja micekica i ja smo jos uvijek 2u1 i za sada jos nije porod na vidiku, ali sam jutros hospitalizirana na par dana jer je uzv pokazao visak plodne vode, pa dr zeli malo pratiti situaciju...ctg uredan, malecka je udarala sondu  :Smile:  javim novosti, grlim vas sve  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Bab*, *moe*, *sejla*, *Matahari*, *Sanda1977* ~~~~~~~ za sve za što vam paše i treba  :Kiss:  Još bi se samo jednom zahvalila svima na ovom forumu zato što ste tu i što postojite...nekak mi je lakše...kao da konačno negdje pripadam s ovim što nam se događa  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mury

*Moe*  :Zaljubljen: 
*Sejla* i *Matahari* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši skori susret!!!
*Bab*, bit će UZV ok, i mene je pred ovaj zadnji pala užasna nervoza, nismo ih prije toga vidjeli točno 4 tj.i 2 dana, jedva dočekali, ali zato kada sam ih vidjela na UZV, rastopila se i ja i MM. Još kada nam je rekao sve je super, i da imamo dečka (100%), i najvjerojatnije curicu, aaaaaaaa, našoj sreći nije bilo kraja...tako ćeš nam i ti nakon UZV doći sva raspemećena od sreće!!!!
 :Kiss:  svima!!!

----------


## Bab

uf Mury, pozlatila se ti meni cijela a ne samo tvoje riječi.
Jel ja smijem  tu na ovoj temi pitati kad ste vi osjetile svoje bebe?

Ja zadnjih par dana osluškujem al mislim da se još niš ne događa pa ne znam dal bi me to trebalo zabrinuti ili ne s obzirom da su dvoje i da smo 16+1?

----------


## Moe

> Ja zadnjih par dana osluškujem al mislim da se još niš ne događa pa ne znam dal bi me to trebalo zabrinuti ili ne s obzirom da su dvoje i da smo 16+1?


Evo ovdje tema:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/3927-prvo-micanje-bebe
Mislim da nemaš razloga za brigu. Rano je.

----------


## Bab

hvalati Moe.
Ima svakakvih iskustava. A valjda će se i moje bebice uskoro javit pa da budem malo mirnija.
Par puta mi se učinilo da osjetim nešto ali zbilja ne znam jel to od silne želje pa umišljam ili ne? Vidjet ćemo u utorak kako stvari stoje.

----------


## Mojca

Mury, topim se čitajući te.  :Heart:

----------


## amyx

> uf Mury, pozlatila se ti meni cijela a ne samo tvoje riječi.
> Jel ja smijem  tu na ovoj temi pitati kad ste vi osjetile svoje bebe?
> 
> Ja zadnjih par dana osluškujem al mislim da se još niš ne događa pa ne znam dal bi me to trebalo zabrinuti ili ne s obzirom da su dvoje i da smo 16+1?


 Bab ja sam svoje osjetila sa 19+4 prvi put i vec sam bila posteno zabrinuta zakaj se ne javljaju, a slijedeci dan sam bila narucena na kontrolu i pitala dr R zakaj se ne javljaju, da se ja jako brinem. Rekao je da je normalno od 16 tt do 22 za prvo javljanje. Nema veze kaj je dvoje, ovisi kako su smjestenii koliko su zivahni. Ali kad pocnu ... Uf kad se sjetim ... Pred kraj boli i to posteno, doslovno ko da ti igraju nogomet u trbuhu.

----------


## amyx

> A ja ne mogu dočekat utorak i moj uzv...nisam ih vidjela već duugoo i predugo. Punih mjesec dana
> jučer smo bili punih 16 tt i iskreno se nadam da će sve biti dobro. Neka sitna nervozica me pere


a normalno je da si nervozna...ja sam umirala od straha prije svakog UZ sve do kraja. Dok sam u cekaoni sjedila, bebe bi lupale ko lude a ja sam svejedno umirala i tlak mi je uvijek bio visok, pa su mi svaki put mjerili nakon pregleda, kad bi se vratio u normalu ...

----------


## Bab

joj amyx srce si.
Ipak si me sad malo smirila. E da mi je nabavit neki kućni uzv pa da ih svakih par dana malo škicnem...hehehe.

Strpljen-spašen...nema mi druge. 
I obećajem, neću više zachatavati temu  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Bab i ja sam svoju mrvu osjetila tek sa 19tt a do tad me spasavao baby watcher, nije mi zao ni jedne kune koju sam platila za njega, i sad kad osjetim pokrete nekad ju poslusam jer taj zvuk srceka je nešto neprocjenjivo :Smile:

----------


## La-tica

> I, znaš što; ne sjećam se ni minute provedene u čekaonicama.
> Opet bi sve to prošla za ovaj high kick u rebra!!!


E da, točno tako  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mare41

bab se brine na 16, a ja se na 18 još ne brinem što ne lupaju, trbuh mi u dva dana postao ogroman, a drugima nije, al bar sam točno na početku predvidjela da ću biti sumoborka, nek samo sve ide dalje dobro...
ljubim uskoro cure pred  porod-sejla i matahati, jel još neko u teminu?

----------


## tina29

curke baš vas je lijepo čitati.......i ja jedva čekam kad ču moći pisati o udarcima i sličnim stvarima,ali mi smo još skroz mali i tek čekamo 22.02.uzv kad čemo nadam se i čuti srčeko,jako me strah,ali znam da ne smijem misliti negativno.ma biti će tosve u redu. šaljem vam puno pusa,pogotovo vašim malim smotuljcima i svima vam želim lake i bezbolne porode!  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Cure da li je netko zadnjih par mjeseci radio ogtt na Vuk Vrhovcu?
Dobivam razne informacije o tome kako se naručuje pa molim ako netko može provjereno- može li se naručiti telefonom ili isključivo mailom/faksom/osobno?

----------


## amyx

Gabi25 ja kad sam isla nazvala sam za narucivanje i zapisali su me, a cure koje su bile kad i ja gore neke su bile narucene a neke nisu, tako da mislim nema nekog odredenog pravila ... A kaj te kosta da se predbiljezis zasvaki slucaj

----------


## matahari

Ja sam bila u 11. mj. S njihovih stranica isprintala obrazac za narucivanje, poslala ga fax-om. Zvali me da mi jave termin.



> Cure da li je netko zadnjih par mjeseci radio ogtt na Vuk Vrhovcu?
> Dobivam razne informacije o tome kako se naručuje pa molim ako netko može provjereno- može li se naručiti telefonom ili isključivo mailom/faksom/osobno?

----------


## maca papucarica

Hmm, paranoje pred uzv su mi poznato stanje, od milja ih  zovem Pred-uzv stanje, a po mnogocemu nalikuju pred-infarktnom stanju!
*Sejla i Matahari* (draga, zar je vec toliko proslo!?!) za jos kratko i slatko uzivanje 2u1, a onda mazenje i grljenje  :Zaljubljen:  

Mi danas puni ocekivanja otisli na duuugo ocekivani 4D, ali gdin zezant Klempo odlucio da od toga nece biti nista! Ne samo da nam je okrenuo leda, vec je i rucicu prebacio preko lica kako bi bio siguran da ga ne vidimo! Skroz nam je nesramezljivo pokazao leda, guzu i pisu ali liceko jok!
Zato smo vidjeli da je vejiki, bucmasti (750 g) i da ima sve sto jedan pravi decko u toj dobi mora imati, tako da je  :Heart:  na mjestu i osmijeh na licu  :Smile:

----------


## matahari

> Hmm, paranoje pred uzv su mi poznato stanje, od milja ih  zovem Pred-uzv stanje, a po mnogocemu nalikuju pred-infarktnom stanju!
> *Sejla i Matahari* (draga, zar je vec toliko proslo!?!) za jos kratko i slatko uzivanje 2u1, a onda mazenje i grljenje  
> 
> Mi danas puni ocekivanja otisli na duuugo ocekivani 4D, ali gdin zezant Klempo odlucio da od toga nece biti nista! Ne samo da nam je okrenuo leda, vec je i rucicu prebacio preko lica kako bi bio siguran da ga ne vidimo! Skroz nam je nesramezljivo pokazao leda, guzu i pisu ali liceko jok!
> Zato smo vidjeli da je vejiki, bucmasti (750 g) i da ima sve sto jedan pravi decko u toj dobi mora imati, tako da je  na mjestu i osmijeh na licu



Sutra punih 36 tt. Svima je "vec", samo meni "tek"...
Klempic je neki karakterni djecarac, ha? Drago mi je da je sve ok.

Mare, pusu saljem.

----------


## Gabi25

Amyx, matahari hvala cure- ma nije meni bed naručiti se samo nisam shvatila na koji način- pokušala sam danas zvati da provjerim ali nitko mi se nije javljao. Pokušat ću opet u ponedjeljak- amyx može pliz na pp broj telefona na koji si zvala

----------


## Gabi25

Eh da, maca papucarica- izgleda da tvoj Klempo i moja curka mogu ruku pod ruku- naša je na zadnjem uzv-u cijelo vrijeme imala rukice ispred lica, onaj boksacki stav :Smile:  i nema šanse da bi nam lice pokazala

----------


## maca papucarica

> Eh da, maca papucarica- izgleda da tvoj Klempo i moja curka mogu ruku pod ruku- naša je na zadnjem uzv-u cijelo vrijeme imala rukice ispred lica, onaj boksacki stav i nema šanse da bi nam lice pokazala


Da, djeluju kao skladan tim. 
Klempo je prebacio rukicu tako da smo mu umjesto lica mogli lijepo vidjeti lakat! I ni uporno drmusanje sondom ni moje navijanje nisu ga uvjerili da se maaalo okrene! Ali bitno da mi sinoć nije dao zaspati do ponoći od tuluma...

----------


## Beti3

> *Moe* 
> *Sejla* i *Matahari* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši skori susret!!!
> *Bab*, bit će UZV ok, i mene je pred ovaj zadnji pala užasna nervoza, nismo ih prije toga vidjeli točno 4 tj.i 2 dana, jedva dočekali, ali zato kada sam ih vidjela na UZV, rastopila se i ja i MM. Još kada nam je rekao sve je super, i da imamo dečka (100%), i najvjerojatnije curicu, aaaaaaaa, našoj sreći nije bilo kraja...tako ćeš nam i ti nakon UZV doći sva raspemećena od sreće!!!!
>  svima!!!



Mury  :Heart:  :Heart: .

----------


## mare41

mi naše dupliće već "ženimo", maca i gabi-vidim tu jedan skladan par :Smile: , bebe su vam zakon :Smile: 
matahari, ko da je tvoj početak bio jučer, a s druge strane mi to traje bar dvije godine :Smile:

----------


## matahari

Baš tako, tek-već kombinacija...




> mi naše dupliće već "ženimo", maca i gabi-vidim tu jedan skladan par, bebe su vam zakon
> matahari, ko da je tvoj početak bio jučer, a s druge strane mi to traje bar dvije godine

----------


## Moe

> Cure da li je netko zadnjih par mjeseci radio ogtt na Vuk Vrhovcu?
> Dobivam razne informacije o tome kako se naručuje pa molim ako netko može provjereno- može li se naručiti telefonom ili isključivo mailom/faksom/osobno?


Obavila sam ja OGTT u srijedu. Naručila sam se jedno 2-3 tjedna prije. Zvala sam ove brojeve: 01/2353-939 01/2353-848. Ne znam na koji sam na kraju uspjela. Najbolje je zvati odmah ujutro. Često se nitko ne javlja. Budi uporna.
Taj dan kad sam ja bila je jednu trudnicu odbila tj naručila ju za drugi termin jer nije bila naručena za taj dan.

Ukratko, da ti olakšam: 
- dođeš tamo oko 7:30 (natašte naravno), i ako te naruče ranije, mislim da ne trebaš dolaziti, nema potrebe
- odeš na prvi kat pa lijevo, i prođeš skroz do kraja pored šaltera za upis pacijenata i na kraju te prostorije s desne strane su vrata za upis trudnica
- nemoj na tom katu uzimati broj na automatu i čekati s masom ljudi, kao što je mene netko iz te mase uputio, jer to nije za trudnice, trudnice imaju ta posebna vrata  :Smile: 
- tu će te upisati (pitat će te zanimanje i godište...)
- onda se popneš gore na drugi kat u otprilike isti kut prostorije kao i na prvom katu (odloži jaknu, kišobran, da ti ne smetaju)
- stani pred sobu 406  :Smile: , oni počinju raditi u 8:00
- ženska će pozvati sve vas trudnice unutra
- uzet će uputnice (il je možda već ostala uputnica na prvom katu, nisam 100% sigurna..) i svaku će vas ispitati neke detalje poput - zadnja menstruacija, prva menstruacija, trajanje ciklusa, tjelesna težina, koliko si dobila u trudnoći kg, koliko si dobila zadnjih mjesec dana, imaš li kakvih bolesti, itd...)
- kad te upiše, izađeš van i čekaš da te pozovu na vađenje krvi (mislim soba 403)
- izvadit će ti krv iz vene, i nakon toga pred njima imaš za popiti cca 2-3 dcl vode s glukozom; meni nije bilo odvratno kako su me svi pripremili (imalo je okus kao zaslađena cedevita od limuna, il tako nešto) 
- kaže ti da zapamtiš točno vrijeme (kod mene je to bilo 8:20), i da se javiš točno sat i točno 2 sata nakon toga na ponovno vađenje krvi
- smiješ u međuvremenu piti samo vodu (ponesi si), al ne smiješ jesti, i ne bi trebala šetati nego tamo mirno sjediti
- ulaziš ponovno na vađenje krvi za 1 sat (ne čekaš da te pozovu jer ne pozivaju i ne prate, nego upadneš..  :Smile: ) opet vade krv
- ulaziš ponovno za 2 sata
- gotova si za taj dan

Ponesi knjigu, križaljku, nešto... i vodu. I možda nešto za prigristi prije nego se vratiš doma, jer će biti već cca 10:30 kad završiš, da se ne skljokaš do doma od gladi, ako si navikla doručkovati. Ja sam ponijela one 7days mini kroasančiće. 
Meni je sva tri puta ista teta vadila krv, i stvarno je to napravila savršeno. 3 uboda a gotovo se ne vidi gdje je pikala, kako kaže - isheklala me - jedan iznad drugoga. Iako drugdje teško nađu venu ili naprave modricu ova je to lijepo napravila  :Smile: 

Nalaz podižeš drugi dan u 11h. Moraš doći osobno jer ako nalaz slučajno nije ok, onda ostaješ tamo na "edukaciji" tj da ti daju upute što ti je činiti.

Moj nalaz je savršen. Nitko sretniji od mene. Nastavila sam po kolačima  :Laughing:

----------


## Moe

Moja cura traži sebi komada među vašim dečkima  :Smile:   :Cekam: 
Zgodna je, majke mi  :Laughing: 
I razmažena.

----------


## Gabi25

Moe hvala ti na ovako opsirnim uputama, vjerujem da će mnogima pomoći.

----------


## milasova8

Ono peckanje koje sam osjetila pred neka 2 tj.ipak nije bio ppkret naseg frajera jer ga evo jos ne osjetim..
Sad sam usla u 19tt..
Vjerujem da ce uskoro poceti i ne zabrinjavam se..

Moe,btw,i mi trebam ozeniti naseg frajera..samo sto jos nemam argumenata..hehe..
Osim da ima krasne roditelje :Smile:  hahah

----------


## Moe

> Moe hvala ti na ovako opsirnim uputama, vjerujem da će mnogima pomoći.


Nema na čemu, i napisala sam da drugima olakšam i pomognem  :Saint: 




> Ono peckanje koje sam osjetila pred neka 2 tj.ipak nije bio ppkret naseg frajera jer ga evo jos ne osjetim..
> Sad sam usla u 19tt..
> Vjerujem da ce uskoro poceti i ne zabrinjavam se..


To se zove opuštena trudnica. Nema potrebe za zabrinjavanje, sve će biti ok, nalupat će on tebe do kraja  :Smile: 



> Moe,btw,i mi trebam ozeniti naseg frajera..samo sto jos nemam argumenata..hehe..
> Osim da ima krasne roditelje hahah


Neće Mini Moe imat ništa protiv mlađeg frajera  :Laughing:

----------


## sanda1977

evo ja mogu reći da osjetim mrvicu već par dana....objašnjenje dr-a.....tanja stijenka maternice,tanja sluznica,mršavost i položaj maternice....osjetm lupkanje...okretanje i skakutanje...ništa jako,ali osjetim.,...kao prvorotkinja sam osjetila sa 16 tt,a sad sa 13+2 tt...od tog dana...ja sam bila iznenađena mislila sam da umišljam,čak mi je bilo nekako glupo se pohvaliti jer 13 tt????
ali nisam ni luda ni blesava i itekako osječam....
ali evo MOE je stavila link i pročitala sam da nisam jedina koja je osjetila sa 13 tt....
predivan osječaj

----------


## mare41

milasova, nas tri m terminuse jos ne osjetimo, al vjerujem da cemo uskoro
di ces boljeg argumenta od dobrih roditelja :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> milasova, nas tri m terminuse jos ne osjetimo, al vjerujem da cemo uskoro
> di ces boljeg argumenta od dobrih roditelja


 :Yes:

----------


## sejla

Cure moje evo da se javim s novostima...jucer i danas mi bio povisen crp (36 i 47), pa cu morat antibiotik, urinarna infekcija izgleda  :Sad:  nadam se da ne utjece na micekicu...nisu mi ponovno gledali pv

----------


## sejla

a rado bih cula da je sve ok...sutra ce mi ponovno radit ogtt, iako nezz zasto jer je u 24tt bio u redu...(mostarka i pipi  :Kiss:  odgovorim na pp kad dodjem do kompa) svima  :Love:

----------


## frka

> a rado bih cula da je sve ok...sutra ce mi ponovno radit ogtt, iako nezz zasto jer je u 24tt bio u redu...(mostarka i pipi  odgovorim na pp kad dodjem do kompa) svima


sejla, višak plodne vode se zna javiti kod gestacijskog dijabetesa pa zato OGTT.

još malo i skupa ste  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Sejla i matahari ~~~~ za najcarobniji susret :Smile:

----------


## mare41

poceli mi naticat prsti tako da me zglobovi bole na prstima, jel tako jos nekom?

----------


## Beti3

> poceli mi naticat prsti tako da me zglobovi bole na prstima, jel tako jos nekom?


U trudnoci prsti oteknu, ali ne jako. Da li ti se cini da i usnice oticu? Na tvome mjestu bih sutra nazvala lijecnika. Pa ce provjeriti urin i krv i vidjeti da li je sve u granicama normale. Do tada odmaraj. I javi kako si, moze?  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Moja cura traži sebi komada među vašim dečkima  
> Zgodna je, majke mi 
> I razmažena.


Ma, mislim da smo sve mi prilično liberalne. Organizirat ćemo neko druženje pa nek si dječica odaberu para. Ali dalje od ovog kružoka ne-ne!  :Grin: 

*Mare41* provjeri sa dr, ali ako si i inače sklona naticanju, vjerojatno je sve b.o. 
Kod mene zasad jedino vene buknule za poluditi, ali tko mi kriv kad ih nisam riješila prije t, a znala sam da bi trebala...

----------


## mare41

budem sva natecena nakon budjenja, al to brzo prodje, sad sam opet zaspala na sat vremena i opet natekla i sad prolazi, pregled mi je za 8 dana po planu, vidjet cu sutra kako bude

----------


## mare41

joj maca, gledala sam kako frendici bukte vene do poroda, nije to lako, jel te bole?

----------


## Gabi25

Ja ne oticem, čak mi i vjenčani prsten još "pleše" oko prsta 
Mare aj ti zvrcni doktoricu za svaki slučaj, vjerujem da je sve ok ali ipak da budeš mirna

----------


## mare41

da bar idem tvom dr-u, nemam pojma koliko je ova moja dostupna, meni se cini ok jer prodje, beti, ciljas na nesto ili?
ja sam bila uvjerena da je oticanje normalno

----------


## frka

mare, oticanje u trudnoći i je normalno dok nije udruženo s nekim drugim stvarima... ali obično se javlja nešto kasnije... no kod tebe su ipak dvije bebe pa vjerujem da i to igra ulogu...

----------


## sanda1977

> poceli mi naticat prsti tako da me zglobovi bole na prstima, jel tako jos nekom?


meni je isto počelo naticati,ali samo na rukama....baš smo danas ujutro gledali moje ruke m i ja....a sad je splasnilo...a možda i od spavanja....
a meni se počele pojavljivati strijice male oko pupka i to vjerovatno zbog LPSC jer u pupak ide kamera,a imala sam 2 LPSC....i baš to okolo pupka...
u prvoj trudnoći nisam uopće imala strije niti sam popucala...a sad ću izgleda imati problem s time...ali baš me briga...samo da bude sve ok...  :Yes:

----------


## sanda1977

*sejla*  :Love:

----------


## Beti3

> da bar idem tvom dr-u, nemam pojma koliko je ova moja dostupna, meni se cini ok jer prodje, beti, ciljas na nesto ili?
> ja sam bila uvjerena da je oticanje normalno



Ma ja sam ti ona: kad se jednom opečeš i na hladno pušeš.
Dok su samo prsti i zglobovi nogu, to je uobičajeno. Do određene granice. Ali, ako počnu i usnice, treba se zabrinuti. Najbolje bi bilo da izmjeriš tlak i ako je normalan, onda je dobro. A ako je povišen, trebala bi prekontrolirati proteine u urinu. 

Ti ipak nosiš dvije bebe i organizam ti je duplo opterećen. Sama ćeš vidjeti po sebi kako se osjećaš.

----------


## mare41

raspitala sam se zbog tvojih redaka, i dr kaze da je rano, vidjet cemo dalje, hvala ti

----------


## Runa

Drage naše* strategija i analoneta*, žao mi je jako... :Love: 

Želim svim trudnicama lijepe bucmaste dane i vesele bebice u bušama  :Heart:

----------


## amyx

> poceli mi naticat prsti tako da me zglobovi bole na prstima, jel tako jos nekom?


Meni su strašno noge naoticale...ali ujutro sam bila ok, a do navečer ko slonica ...jedva sam hodala, ali nisam se dala. U šoping sam išla dan prije poroda  :Razz:

----------


## mare41

amyx, ja oteknem preko noći, a po danu je super, sve prođe, osim što mi trbuh ogroman, sve veći svaki dan

----------


## maca papucarica

> joj maca, gledala sam kako frendici bukte vene do poroda, nije to lako, jel te bole?


Desna noga mi je kriticna i boli cim duze stojim. U biti moram svako toliko zalec i dici noge da se krv vrati.
Ma briga me, kupila sam si sexy samostojece crne kompresivne carape i sad se zezam sa muzem da mi jos samo halteri fale  :Laughing: .
Pokusavat cu ih drzat pod kontrolom koliko mogu, pa ih operirati prije bebe no. 2. Dok je sve ostalo ok sa Klempom i sa mnom, boli me uvo za vene  :Smile:

----------


## ZO

mare, ja sam ti isto sve provjeravala sa dr, nije višak 
ajme kad prođeš tamo negdje 28 tjedan, ihaha, nećeš vjerovat kolka si, ja danas gledam slike i ne vjerujem, shvaćam zašto su svi gledali u mene, nisam se mogla sama dignut iz kreveta kad smo prošli 30 tjedana

----------


## Bab

jutro mojim najdražim curkama,

mare draga, kako prstići i zglobići jutros???
Nadam se da će dr reći da je to samo jedna od nuspojava trudnoće i da se nećeš imati oko čega brinuti.

A curke jel znate vi kakva su iskustva sa baby watcherom i blizancima?
Ja si razmišljam ovih dana o njemu al ne znam dal mi se isplati s obzirom da ih je dvoje? Da si još veću paniku ne složim u glavi?
I od kojeg tjedna se srčeka mogu čuti?

Puno hvala i pusa svima  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

na kolektivi ponuda 4d uzv
bab, dobro je jer nije losije, isto je
ne znam dal ce ti trebat watcher kad te mjehur krene podsjecat svakih pola sata, po danu i noci :Smile:

----------


## Bab

mare...aj neka je sve isto. Ma bude to sve dobro.
A mene moj mjehur sad podsjeti da je tu svakih sat i pol -2... A najgira su mi ta noćna dizanja jer nemrem zaspat nakon toga.
Al ja bi svejedno bw...cerek

----------


## sejla

Evo cure jucer stigao nalaz i ipak je bio nesto povisen ogtt, tako da sam na dijabetickoj do poroda...malo me iznenadilo jer je  na sredini trudnoce bio savrsen, ali eto, ocito bilokad moze podivljati...za infekciju primam ketocef. Ako se micekica ne odluci roditi u medjuvremenu, krajem tjedna mogu doma, a onda za tjedan dana nazad na inducirani. Pusa svima  :Kiss:

----------


## pipi73

Sejla...poljubac objema....mislim da Emica ipak nece cekati jos 2 nedelje....sve najbolje draga :Zaljubljen: 

Mare....mozes negdje da odes i narucis pregled mokrace sa proteinima...ja bih izbjegavala slano dok ne vidis sta je....ljubac misicima

Mada ja imam problem sa besikom jos od prvog puta...tako da vec od nove godine zezancije su pocele..ali svesna sam svega....samo neka bude dobro...

Svim ostalim trudnicama i trminusama veliki poljubac

----------


## Sonja29

> amyx, ja oteknem preko noći, a po danu je super, sve prođe, osim što mi trbuh ogroman, sve veći svaki dan


 Mare kod mene je isto tako bilo od nekih 12 tt pa 3-4 mjeseca poslije poroda. Svi nalazi su mi bili OK osim anemije ali to je nešto drugo.
Sejla draga šaljemo vibre i da što duže izdržite 2u1
maco drži se...  :Kiss:  p.s. samo ti izazivaj muža sa čarapama 
bab blago tebi... mene je mjehur podsječao svakih 15-20 minuta ali sve bi još jednom prošla

----------


## kitty

sejla ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da još malo izdržite 2u1, i da najljepši susret bude točno onakav kakvog zamišljaš.

evo mi danas imamo već 10 dana  :Smile: . vrijeme baš leti...

----------


## lovekd

Kitty...maleni je premedeni  :Kiss:

----------


## amyx

> mare...aj neka je sve isto. Ma bude to sve dobro.
> A mene moj mjehur sad podsjeti da je tu svakih sat i pol -2... A najgira su mi ta noćna dizanja jer nemrem zaspat nakon toga.
> Al ja bi svejedno bw...cerek


Ja sam zadnja dva mjeseca doslovno svakih sat vremena po noci isla na wc, mozete si mislit koliko sam se onda naspavala ... Ali isplatilo se, a i to mi je bio trening za sad, mada sad spavam vise u komadu nego onda

----------


## mare41

kitty, presladak smotuljak, lovekd, koja ljepotica!

----------


## maca papucarica

> Mare kod mene je isto tako bilo od nekih 12 tt pa 3-4 mjeseca poslije poroda. Svi nalazi su mi bili OK osim anemije ali to je nešto drugo.
> Sejla draga šaljemo vibre i da što duže izdržite 2u1
> maco drži se...  p.s. samo ti izazivaj muža sa čarapama 
> bab blago tebi... mene je mjehur podsječao svakih 15-20 minuta ali sve bi još jednom prošla


Sonjice, jedino to i mogu  :Razz:  Od pocetne zabrane odnosa proglasio me kapsulom za odrzavanje zivota,  tako da sam na suhom...
Tjesim se da smo u ovim godinama trudenja to obavili uzduz i poprijeko, pa, kao, malo apstinencije nije na odmet.  :Unsure: 
*Kitty* princ Adrian je prelijep i ima super friz!

----------


## Ginger

sejla ~~~~~~~~~~~ za vas dvije

mare, ajd ti ipak konzultiraj dr

maco, mm je u prvoj trudnoci, kad nam je dr rekla da mozemo imati odnose, u soku rekao: kaj ste vi normalni??!!
nas dvije smo riknule od smijeha
bila sam negdje na polovici

Bab ako ce te bw smiriti, samo daj

Joj, s moba ne vidim dobro vase smotuljke, moram se pristekati na komp

----------


## beilana

Bab ne znam kaj ces razaznat dok dva snazna srceka pocnu kucat, al i ja sam i tome ozbiljno razmisljala i taman sam ga misla kupit i bebolinica se povela javljat. Tak da mi sad ne treba.  :Smile:  
Inace, citala sam da se cuje nakon 14tt, al ja vjerujem da moze i prije
Mare ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nije nist opasno, jedino ce ti bit malo teze ak vec skupljas vodu al sve se to izdrzi, vjerujem. Ja hvala Bogu jos ne nakupljam ni kile ni vodu pa sam zadovoljna.
Maco iskoristi mane, nek vam tvoje samostojece donesu bombicu u spavacu sobu dok prestane apstinencija. Inace pazi s venama. Moja rodica je jako imala problema, vadila d dimere, dobila tromb, vjerujem da ti neces al opreza nikad nije na odmet.
Sejla ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za skorasnji susret i da bude sve ok, brzo i bezbolno
Strategija, analoneta ljubim vas. I vase malene andele koji vas cuvaju.

----------


## mare41

ginger, bila ja jucer u bolnici, prepao me i visok tlak, al u bolníci bio ok, valjda sam krivo mjerila, ljubazno zdravstvo me jedva preko oka pogledalo i reklo da je sve normalno, a ne oteknem vise jako, malo pa prsti bole, al bar se vise ne brinem
kiss svima, a posebno onima koji cekaju susret

----------


## Ginger

aj mare, sori, ja smotana, nesto slabo kopcam
nek si ti otisla pa makar nije nista, bolje provjeriti
ljubazno osoblje velis, ha ha
zato sam ja i dok sam krvarila isla svojoj ginicki, samo jednom u bolnicu jer je bila subota

beliana, ti i tvoja curka ste odvalile vec dobar komad puta
brzo ce i susret  :Smile: 

sejla ~~~~~~~~~
BB ~~~~~~~~~~ za sto duze 3u1
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## coolerica

*Bab ,* ako se odlučiš za bw nemoj ga kupovati,šibnem ti ja moj na bus za ZG, meni i Aurori je bio spas, ne znam za bliziće dal se koristi  :Smile: 

edit-moglo je ti i na pm  :Embarassed:

----------


## anabanana

Cure, ako je koja pred kraj trudnoće, a ima baby watcher za prodati, ili iznajmiti, please posaljite pp!!

----------


## Bab

evo i men sa pregleda.
Sve je super. Bebolinci lijepo napreduju. Jedna beba je teška 155 gr a druga 168 gr.
I dr misli da nam dolaze 2 dečka ali nije sigurna.

Mjere odgovaraju tjednima i veličini beba a ja sam jaaaaaaakooooooo sretna.

Coolerica, ajme draga hvala, hvala...idem ti na pp odgovorit.
Pitala sam dr i rekla je da se može i sa duplićima koristit bw i da ako će me to smirit da je ona za to.

Pusam vas sve cure moje drage i čuvajte sebe i bebice

----------


## Moe

> Sve je super. Bebolinci lijepo napreduju. Jedna beba je teška 155 gr a druga 168 gr.
> I dr misli da nam dolaze 2 dečka ali nije sigurna.
> 
> Mjere odgovaraju tjednima i veličini beba a ja sam jaaaaaaakooooooo sretna.


Bab divno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## spodoba

imamo srceko..  :Smile:  6+4 smo 7mm veliki, beta je 47000 i kusur..hcg 600 i kusur, progesteron 50 i kusur..uglavnom kao da sanjam..a mucnina me vrati u realitet  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mury

Bab i spodoba,aaaaa kako lijepe vijesti  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!!Sada samo uzivancija i opusteno!!

----------


## Bab

spodoba, čestitam na malom srculencu. Samo ti sanjaj tj živi svoj najljepši san.

A vama curke hvala što trpite moje isfrikirane ispade svako malo :Undecided:

----------


## mare41

daj Bab, kakvi ispadi, aj da te ne hvalim ovdje kako si lijepa :Smile:  i(dobra)
spodoba, dobro ti nama došla u društvo!

----------


## Ginger

Bab i spodoba bravo!
Lijepo je citati ovakve vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> bab i spodoba bravo!
> Lijepo je citati ovakve vijesti



X!

----------


## amyx

Bab  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  joj kad se sjetim tog UZ na kojem mi je dr rekao da čekamo curu i dečka... vozila sam se doma i cerila se sama sebi u autu, pomislila sam ako me sad ljudi iz drugih auti gledaju misle da nisam normalna. Ali nisam si mogla pomoći. A što se tiće ispada , uf...muž mi je rekao da će me smjestit u bolnicu pa nek me oni trpe  :Grin:

----------


## Bab

joj, ja sam se danas i smijala i plakala pa sve zajedno...totalna navala emocija.
A kad sam mm-u javila da mu dolaze dva mala ribiča( on je inače zaljubljenik u ribičiju)  sreći nije bilo kraja. Ponosni budući tata.
Sad jedva čekam taj 4d da ih i on vidi(do sad još nije) i da ih malo bolje pogledamo.
Uf...nisam si mogla ni zamisliti da ću se ovako osjećati ko danas. I općenito ovih zadnjih tjedana...neprocjenjivo.

Mare, ljepotice moja pusu šaljem tebi i tvojim curkama.

----------


## milasova8

Bab,spodoba predivne vijesti :Smile: 
Uzivajte!!!

----------


## martinaP

> ginger, bila ja jucer u bolnici, prepao me i visok tlak, al u bolníci bio ok, valjda sam krivo mjerila, ljubazno zdravstvo me jedva preko oka pogledalo i reklo da je sve normalno, a ne oteknem vise jako, malo pa prsti bole, al bar se vise ne brinem


ja sam tu slučajno uletila

*mare*, ja bih nabavila tlakomjer i trakice za urin. Nije to neki trošak, a tako možeš i sama kontrolirati proteine (meni je oba puta u 36-37 tt skočio tlak pa ne govorim napamet, nisam hospitalizirana unatoč 150/100 baš zato jer nije bilo proteina ni edema)

----------


## martinaP

sad vidim da si mjeriš sama tlak, sorry

----------


## mare41

martina, hvala, imam i trakice, proteini ok, jedino ketoni ne valjaju, al nema glukoze pa mislim da je i to ok, thanks

----------


## amyx

Ketoni su ti ok, tak je i meni bilo, kaze R da se to masti razgraduju, tj trose

----------


## mari mar

cure moje samo da vas pozdravim...... :Bye: 
10.02. rodio se moj mali miš 2700/47  :Heart:

----------


## kismet

čestitke na mišu  :Heart: 
Uživajte!

----------


## mare41

mari mar, cestitam!

----------


## tina29

> Bab i spodoba,aaaaa kako lijepe vijesti  !!!Sada samo uzivancija i opusteno!!


čestitam i potpisujem svaku riječ!
i mi čemo u petak biti 6+4 pa se i ja nadam jednom malom kucajučem  :Heart: 
cure uživajte,puse!

----------


## Argente

> jedino ketoni ne valjaju, al nema glukoze


aha, znači gladuješ  :oklagija:  ji mala, ji!

Bab, čestitam - evo ti mare još ženika!
spodoba, bravo i sretno do kraja!
mari mar, čestitam na malome mišu  :Heart: 

Ja sam 12tt, sve se premišljam je li moment da vam se pridružim ali imam tremu  :scared:

----------


## Bab

mari mar čestitam na malom dečkiću.
Nadam se da si se kolko tolko oporavila od poroda i da uživate ko veliki.

Argente, Mare svoje cure udaje na more tak da moji dečki nemaju šanse kod njenih cura. A nije ona ni luda...i ja bi da mogu odmah  na morenu.

I naravno da ćeš nam se pridružiti...u društvu je ljepše i lakše sve prolazit.

----------


## kismet

> čestitam i potpisujem svaku riječ!
> i mi čemo u petak biti 6+4 pa se i ja nadam jednom malom kucajučem 
> cure uživajte,puse!


naravno da će kuckati, petak je sretan dan za uvz, trust me :Wink:

----------


## kitty

mari mar čestitam na malom princu  :Kiss:

----------


## 123beba

mari mar, čestitke na malom princu! Nadam se da ste i ti i kikač odlično i da ste se do sada već polako upoznali i ufurali i sve! Uživajte!

Kitty, tek sad sam na PC-u i moram reći da mi je prekrasan tvoj frajer! Pa možete si raditi frizuru!  :Wink: 

Bab, vidim da ćeš ti imati 3 mušketira u kući (naravno, jedan veliki i dva njegova podmlatka)... Čestitam! 

Tina29,  želim da te dočeka predivno kucajuće srčeko u petak! 

Ja jedva čekam svoj uzv u petak da vidim tko nama stiže...  Ako bude dečko imat ćemo problem sa imenom... za curku smo se već odlučili, a mom dragom niti jedno muško ime nije ok  :Smile:

----------


## beilana

Ginger, jesi vidjela? Brzo to prolazi. Jedva cekam da se mazimo
Bab cestitam na momcima. Poseban je taj trenutak dok saznas kaj nosis. Ja sam isto isla od gina, suze su mi samo curile, i to one sretne. Mm je isto dosao a posla sa sjajnim okicama. Od tad nema dana da ne pita: a kak moja curica? Jesam joj falio? Posebni trenuci koji su zbilja neprocjenjivi
Argente nemoj se bojati. Beba je tu, nece pobjec. Slobodno se prikljuci. Tam ja do nekih 14tt iz nekog praznovjerja nisam htjela pisat na temi: termini poroda. 
Ja ni ne znam jel tu pripadam al bas mi je lijepo s vama. Iako je za moju T definitivno  zasluzan dr.A na VV-u. Da nije dao one sve tabletice( bromergon, siofor), pa pilule da se jajnici smire vjerujem da prirodno do T nebi doslo nikad. Bit cu mu zahvalna cijeli zivot

----------


## mostarka86

*mari mar,* čestitam na frajeru malom  :Smile: 

*bab, spodoba*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mišiće male :Very Happy:

----------


## sejla

Cure moje hvala vam puno na vibricama i podrsci  :Kiss:  Evo jucer mi je utvrdjen beta hemoliticki streptokok u urinu...terapija antibiotikom se nastavlja do subote, a onda cemo vidjeti za dalje...svaki dan sam i na ctg-u koji je uredan, osim sto micekica redovito tuce sondu i igra se skrivaca, pa moram mijenjat  bokove da ju uspijemo uhvatit  :Laughing:    Uf, pokusavam se s njom dogovorit da se odluci ovih dana prirodno roditi kako nebismo trebale cekati inducirani...danas nam je tocno 37tt.

----------


## sejla

mari mar, cestitke na sinceku  :Zaljubljen: 

cure moje, cuvajte sebe i svoje misice  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## pipi73

Sejla...poljubac...bice ona dobra i poslusace svoju majcicu....

Tina29...drzimo fige i navijamo za petak...

Bab,spodoba predivne vijesti......divno

Mare bas mi je drago da je sve ok...ipak ih ti cekas dvoje....lakse se covjek optereti....samo polako

Beliana ma nije bitno ko je kriv  :Smile: ...vazno je da si tu...i sad uzivaj...cestitke velike

mari mar, čestitam na malom princu...

Poljubac svima

----------


## sanda1977

> cure moje samo da vas pozdravim......
> 10.02. rodio se moj mali miš 2700/47


čestitam ti <3 
aaaaaaaaaaa baš mi je drago..... a i žao što se nećemo više vidjeti u čekaonicama  :Sad:

----------


## sanda1977

svima ostalima želim sve najbolje i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ kome šta treba

----------


## mare41

sejlica, jos malo
matahari, kako je?
pipi saljem puse
drage moje argente i spodoba, pisite kako vam ide
nadam se uskoro i legalici

----------


## kitty

ne stignem baš popratiti novosti ali čestitam svim novim trudnicama!
a curama koje iščekuju najljepši susret želim brze i što bezbolnije porode  :Smile: .

i hvala svima na komplimentima i čestitkama  :Kiss:

----------


## matahari

Ide draga. Jučer bili na uzv-u, šmizla ima 3100 gr.. Još uvijek je dosta aktivna, noge su joj na strani jetre, pa ona najviše osjeti udarce. 
Glavicom je skroz nisko u zdjelici, ctg očitao jedan trud.
Iako nas još 20-ak dana dijeli do punog termina, sve se nadam da su pripreme počele. Mi spremni...
Kako ste vi?




> sejlica, jos malo
> matahari, kako je?
> pipi saljem puse
> drage moje argente i spodoba, pisite kako vam ide
> nadam se uskoro i legalici

----------


## Sonja29

mari mar čestitam!
kitty sinčić ti je presladak
matahari ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za skori susret sa šmizlicom

----------


## tina29

curke moje! moram vam odmah priopčiti da imamo malo kucajuče  :Heart: ,sretna sam da nemogu biti sretnija,sad čekam 4 tjedna do ponovnog pregleda,ajme meni pa ko če to dočekati! 
svima vam želim sve najbolje,a onima koje uskoro očekuje susret sa bebolincima neka im bude najčarobniji! puse!!!  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Evo cure moj update  :Smile:  S antibiotikom sam gotova i doktori smatraju da je infekcija prosla. Danas sam zatrazila uzv i sve je ok, protoci uredni...malo je vise plodne vode, ali to navodno nije problem...drzat ce me zbog predostroznosti do kraja (moja dijagnoza i nacin na koji je doslo do t). Rado bih domeka i tako docekala trudove  :Sad:  al eto, ako tako mora biti to je minimalna zrtva za moje zlato i nemam se sto zaliti. Stvarno jako brinu za mene. Pusa svima od mene i moje micekice  :Kiss:

----------


## kruca

Curke, ja sam danas 7+1tt (nakon 7 IVF-a), od početka nemam nikakvih simptoma osim malo bolnijih cicka (i malo napuhanijih  :Smile: )....danas to nestalo, još su malo na puf...ali ništa ne bole....bojim se da je kraj. Prošli čet sam bila na prvom uzv (6tt) i vidjela se gestacijska vrečica 9,1 mm, imala sam tri dobro rastuće bete. Sljedeći uzv imam u pon....al gdje je ponedjeljak??? U jednom IVF-u sam imala biokemijsku i beta je nepravilno rasla 2 tj..zadnje vađenje sam već znala da beta pada baš zbog toga jer je dan ranije sva ta napuhanost i bol cicka otišla....zato se bojim da i ovo nije taj znak  :Sad:  Jel je koja imala takav slučaj da su tak rano cicke odustale, ali ne i beba?

----------


## kismet

> Curke, ja sam danas 7+1tt (nakon 7 IVF-a), od početka nemam nikakvih simptoma osim malo bolnijih cicka (i malo napuhanijih )....danas to nestalo, još su malo na puf...ali ništa ne bole....bojim se da je kraj. Prošli čet sam bila na prvom uzv (6tt) i vidjela se gestacijska vrečica 9,1 mm, imala sam tri dobro rastuće bete. Sljedeći uzv imam u pon....al gdje je ponedjeljak??? U jednom IVF-u sam imala biokemijsku i beta je nepravilno rasla 2 tj..zadnje vađenje sam već znala da beta pada baš zbog toga jer je dan ranije sva ta napuhanost i bol cicka otišla....zato se bojim da i ovo nije taj znak  Jel je koja imala takav slučaj da su tak rano cicke odustale, ali ne i beba?


Kao da čitam svoj post - bez brige, izdržati ćeš do ponedjeljka, ja sam zadnja 4 tjedna od pregleda "demonila" - zašto mi nije ovo, a zašto mi nije ono...a bebić jučer pliva i vrti se, zasad sve ok.
Cice su me sa strane boljele možda 2 dana sveukupno, a poslije treće bete su se ispuhale i bile bezbolne praktički preko noće pa sam naravno, kao i ti sada, sve otpisala - nepotrebno, dosada sve ok, jednostavno nismo sve iste, svaka trudnoća (dakle, i kod iste žene) je posebna priča, svaki organizam drukčiji...meni recimo nije ni muka, uopće, malo su me smetali mirisi teže hrane i to je sve, uredno sve konzumiram, odmorna sam, pa sam stalno bila u brizi uspoređujući se s drugima...

Biti će to sve u redu u ponedjeljak, čekamo izvještaj o titravom srčeku, puse!

----------


## kismet

*tina*, čestitam, nego što da kuca, koliko "teta" mu je vibralo  :Smile: 
*sejla*, još malo i ljepotica iz avatara stiže!
*matahari*, ~~~~~~~~za najljepši susret, brz i lagan porod i oporavak!

----------


## kruca

Joj Kismet hvala ti....ovo mi puno pomaže, od jutra sam sva u banani, prepipala ih i pregledala od glave do pete milijun puta već...da me netko gleda rekao bi da sam poludila skroz..malo malo ih piknem, možda zabole  :Smile: 
Sad mi je malo lakše...al budem ja njih još malo podbola..možda se premisle  :Smile: 
Pusa!!

----------


## Moe

Mene nisu boljele cice, niti bile nabubrene, ni tijekom postupka ni kad je beta rasla  :Smile: 
kruca, vjerujem da je sve ok

----------


## mare41

matahari, nestrpljivo s tobom cekam smizlicu
sejlica, jos malo
kruca, meni cicke ko da idu na manje :Smile: , nista to ne znaci, cekamo ponedjeljak
kismet, kiss!

----------


## Bab

kruca, ja u tvojim tjednima nisam imala apsolutno nikakve simptome...ni cice ni mučnine...to je sve krenulo tek tamo oko 9-og tt. I to mučnine dosta jako al cicke baš i ne. Sad kad ih gledam jesu one narasle ali me nisu bolile...samo su rasle i bujale.
Probaj se smirit i mislit pozitivno jer ćeš time samo napravit dobro i sebi i bebici.

Sejla i Matahari, nestrpljivo čekamo vaše curice. Još malo i evo njih.

Pusa svim trudničicama ovdje  :Kiss:

----------


## tina29

*kruca*  biti če sve ok,samo bez panike  :Kiss: 
*kismet* hvala  :Kiss:  :Kiss: 
i kao što kaže *bab* pusa svim trudničicama ovdje!  :Kiss:

----------


## Bab

jutro cure.
Aj mi pls pomozite.
Noćas me oko tri sata ulovioko neki lagani grč, najsličnije onom osjećaju kad si poljepiš one elektrode za stimulaciju mišića pa te onako lagano zgrči i drži sekundu-dvije pa pusti.
E meni se to ponavljalo cijelu noć i sad ujutro. Nema nekog pravilnog razmaka...zna mi bit po dva grča u 10 sekundi pa onda par minuta ništa.
I recimo tri cm ispod pupka pa cijelom širinom trbuha.
Nije to nešto bolno, više lagano neugodno ali vjerojatno zato jer sam se splašila kaj je to sad. Slično je kod kad moraš na wc ( oprostite na opisu) ali nije to to.
I skužila sam da ih je više kad sam ležala na leđima.
Čitam sad o bh kontrakcijama i nalazim svakakve info..od toga da mogu počet rano u trudnoći, trajat cijelu tridnoću ili doć pred sam kraj.
Ja sam danas 17+2 i iskreno nisam baš iz tih tekstova skužila jel bi to moglo bit to.
Ne znam dal da se zabrinem, ne da mi se na hitnu ak nije niš...
Aj pls vi iskusne pomozite.
I ispričavam se na dugom postu.
Hvala puno svima

----------


## Bab

i samo da dodam da otkako sam ustala iz kreveta tih stezanja više nije bilo.

----------


## Gabi25

Bab ja u zadnjih tjedan dana imam slično ali samo jednom ili dva puta dnevno, obično navečer kad legnem pred tv i kad sam na leđima. Čim se prebacim na bok sve ok. Kaže moj dr da su to BH kontrakcije i da nisu opasne ako se jave 2-3 dnevno u ovoj fazi trudnoće ( ja sam 22+4). Preporučio mi magnezij i vise odmora na boku
Možda ti netko iskusniji može dati neki savjet, ja bi svakako pitala doktora (sto i jesam čim mi se pojavilo)

----------


## Bab

hvala ti Gabi puno.
I meni su se prorijedile kad sam legla na bok pa se nadam da ipak nije ništa opasno.
Evo sad sam već sat vremena na nogama i nije ih više bilo.
Budem probala sa magnezijem a u pon ću nazvat u petrovu i pitat ih.

Fakat mi se ne ide tam na hitnu jer imam traume od njih :Undecided: 

Znači moguće je da su to bile bh???

Meni je inače užasno neudobno spavat na boku. Trudim se i zaspim tako svaku noć ali se tokom noći okrenem na leđa. Možda je i to "pripomoglo" svemu ovome.
Budem definitivno popratila dal će se ponavljat i u kojem broju

----------


## Runa

Kad sam bila u bolnici, onda su sestre stalno vikale na ženice s velikim trbusima (ja sam bila 6 tt) neka ne leže na leđima. Samo bok.  :Smile: 
Mene zadnjih dana love neki bolovi, tipa blagih menstrualnih, kreću od leđa pa se šire prema naprijed i baš me uplaše. Najčešće kad ležim na leđima. I kad ustanem, kao da nestane. 
Budući da sam se ja stvarno naležala ovih mjeseci, kad sam na desnom boku, utrne mi noga. Lijevi podnosim donekle, i zapravo bi mi bilo najugodnije ležati na leđima što nikad nisam voljela prije.

----------


## frka

Runa, sestre su upozoravale žene da ne leže na leđima zbog vene cave, ne zbog kontrakcija. kad žena leži na leđima, beba pritišće šuplju venu i smanjen je protok kisika i hranjivih tvari.. ali nekim ženama taj položaj odgovara i, ako ne osjećaju tegobe poput nedostatka zraka i lupanja srca, slobodno mogu uživati na leđima.

i ja sam imala bh kontrakcije od 17tt. kod nas to nije bio dobar znak jer je na kraju prijetio prijevremeni porod, ali ja sam ih od početka imala jako često i trajale su cijeli dan... ove vaše mi zvuče kao normalno rastezanje i pripremanje maternice... samo obratite pozornost na učestalost i trk u bolnicu ako imalo posumnjate da se nešto događa...

----------


## Runa

Da, frka, znam da je zbog toga, ali nisam to znala tako lijepo stručno opisati kao ti.  :Smile:  Pitala sam sestre zašto stalno obrću te jadne žene.

----------


## Bab

cure, malo ste me smirile.
Evo kod mene se više nisu ponavljale. Trudim se bit što vipe na desnom boku.
Ali svakako ću sada malo više pažnje obratiti na sve ovo.
Puno hvala :Kiss:

----------


## sanda1977

> Cure, ako je koja pred kraj trudnoće, a ima baby watcher za prodati, ili iznajmiti, please posaljite pp!!


imaš temu kućni uzv pa tamo iznajmljuju,bilo bi u redu da dobiješ ga ti a ne osoba koja je pitala i otišla s rodinog foruma i sada se opet javila ..naravno kad treba nešto....ja sam si nabavila čekam ponedjeljak da stigne....

----------


## sanda1977

ja sam ga kupila...polovnog..

----------


## amyx

Bab to su sigurno BH kontrakcije i nisu opasne ako se ne otvaras ... Ja sam ih imala rijetko i ne bas jake, ali po opisu to je to. Jel ti trbuh bude tvrd na dodir ?

----------


## Bab

amyx, ne znam za trbuh jer mi se to sve izdogađalo u noći i u tom trenu uopće nisam znala šta se događa. Tak da trbuh nisam ni pipala. Evo danas cijeli dan se više nisu pojavljivale.
A jel se ikako može znati dal se otvaraš ili to samo na pregledu dr vidi?

----------


## amyx

Nemres to znat ...to dr vidi...hi, hi, tj napipa  :Grin:

----------


## 123beba

Eto i mene nakon par dana... Vidim da se svašta događa i baš si razmišljam kako je super što ovdje imamo jedna drugu za savjete i informacije jer bi inače bile skroz pogubljene i puno više živjele u strahu... 
Nego, htjela sam vam se pohvaliti sa svojom živahnom damom koja nam stiže! Iako mi je od kada sam ostala trudna bilo stvarno svejedno koji će biti spol, uvijek ranije smo si željeli curicu... I eto, u petak nam je dr radio anomaly scan, sve je super i curka je!!!! Imala sam osjećaj da je tih 45 min bilo kao 5, nisam skidala osmjeh s lica dok sam gledala svoje malo čudo kako se prevrce.  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

I mi jučer bili na 2. UTZ-u, sad smo napunili 12 tjedana, bebica je super, jako je živahna stalno se vrtila, a mi smo uživali u live prijenosu na ekranu. Cijeli dan nismo mogli doći k sebi od dojmova...

----------


## mostarka86

*123beba, Mali Mimi*, kako je lijepo čitati ovekve postove...presretna sam zbog vas, kao i zbog svake trudnice :Very Happy: 
ovo je razlog što najviše volim čitati ovu temu :Zaljubljen: 
*sejla,*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1za najljepši susret, i što lakši porod :Klap:

----------


## kismet

Mimi, jesmo li mi terminuše?
Ja sam 12+3 danas...

----------


## Moe

123beba i Mali Mimi - divno  :Heart:

----------


## kruca

Danas poceo i smedji iscjedak... :Sad: 
Bojim se da sutra necemo nista vidjeti na uzv....krenulo je

----------


## kismet

> Danas poceo i smedji iscjedak...
> Bojim se da sutra necemo nista vidjeti na uzv....krenulo je


kruca, ne coprati  :Storma s bičem: 
koliko znam, bila si na uvz-u gdje je nalaz odgovarao gestacijskoj dobi, bitno je da nije svježa krv, smećkasti iscjedak je zapravo "stara", odnosno, oksidirana krv - uglavnom može biti od kakvog hematomčića, proširenih kapilara/žila oko mjesta implantacije, a ponekad mu se uopće ne može odrediti uzrok...čak i u slučaju pravog krvarenja, u određenom postotku slučajeva, uz propisanu terapiju i mirovanje bude sve u redu, što ti od srca želim.
Ja sam prošla bez implantacijskog krvarenja (ono se i tako događa u manje od 20% slučajeva), a kasnije sam znala naći smećkaste komadiće u Crinoneu, a neki dan, prije uvz-a, pojavila mi se čista sukrvica u Crinoneu (ostacima istog) i doktor se nije zabrinjavao, a ja sam već otpisala sve prije pregleda.
Znam da si u groznoj brizi, ali sutra nije tako daleko, miruj i obavezno se javi poslije uvz-a, vidjeti ćeš da ćeš se ugodno iznenaditi!

Puse  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

> Danas poceo i smedji iscjedak...
> Bojim se da sutra necemo nista vidjeti na uzv....krenulo je


kako ti je već kismet rekla-smeđarenje ne znači većinom ama baš ništa, obično to bude neki hematomčić koji curka, meni je curkalo 2 tjedna, al bilo je i crveno, al se nisam brinula jer sam ovdje čitala da ih puno to ima, čekamo uzv sutra!

----------


## Mali Mimi

kismet dr. mi je na UZV procjenio isto 12+3 jučer, a po punkciji računam da sam danas punih 12, i sad ne znam po kom da se ravnam ali to je sve tu negdje.
Kruca isto navijam da nije ništa, znam da si izbezumljena ali strpi se do UZV, vjerojatno nije ništa kao što cure kažu

----------


## kismet

> kismet dr. mi je na UZV procjenio isto 12+3 jučer, a po punkciji računam da sam danas punih 12, i sad ne znam po kom da se ravnam ali to je sve tu negdje.
> Kruca isto navijam da nije ništa, znam da si izbezumljena ali strpi se do UZV, vjerojatno nije ništa kao što cure kažu


Super, bitno da su bebice napredne  :Smile: 
Ja sam 21.02. bila 12+0 ako računam punkcija minus 14 dana, a po uvz-u 12+3, ja i dalje računam po punkciji, a vidim da je tako i doktor napisao u nalazu; termin mi je 05.09.2013.

Kruca, mislim na tebe sutra, čekamo dobre vijesti!

----------


## sanda1977

kruca nadam se da nije ništa strašno....
svima ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
može jedno pitanje...danas sam isprobala prvi puta baby watcher ja ništa ne čujem,mislim na otkucaje........kada ste vi počele ga prvi puta koristiti i čuli srčeko?danas sam 15 tt...hvala na odgovorima.....

----------


## kruca

Evo konacno.....vidjeli smo jedno malo srceko kako kuca!!!  :Smile:  velicine je 13,1mm i dr.se cini da pokraj ima neki mali hematoncic (stavio je to pod upitnik, rekao je da ne moze tocno odrediti, mozda je i ostatak druge blastice) pa mozda je i zbog toga bilo malo smedje, mada od jucer ujutro nije vise bilo nicega. I imam malo poviseni secer pa moram to jos provjeriti..to me sokiralo jer sam ja mrsavica oko koje stalno svi sad lets da

----------


## kruca

.....svi lete da nesto pojedem  :Smile:  al nema veze...provjerit cemo i to!

----------


## Gabi25

Sanda ja sam prvi put čula sa oko 14tt ali sam se jako namucila dok nisam našla srceko, sigurno sam pola sata tražila i našla jako jako nisko, vjerojatno si kao i ja tražila previsoko, pokušaj tik iznad pubicne kosti

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda ja sam prvi put čula sa oko 14tt ali sam se jako namucila dok nisam našla srceko, sigurno sam pola sata tražila i našla jako jako nisko, vjerojatno si kao i ja tražila previsoko, pokušaj tik iznad pubicne kosti


a joj i ja sam isto tako oko pola sata tražila.a čini mi se da sam svaki dio odslušala....probat ću opet nadam se da ću ga naći hvala na odgovoru
kruca  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda ja sam prvi put čula sa oko 14tt ali sam se jako namucila dok nisam našla srceko, sigurno sam pola sata tražila i našla jako jako nisko, vjerojatno si kao i ja tražila previsoko, pokušaj tik iznad pubicne kosti


ma ne mogu nikako naći...  :Sad: 
tražila sam sigurno pola sata....
možda mi je posteljica sprijeda pa se teže nađe....a baš sam se ponadala da ću ćuti srćeko...

----------


## Gabi25

Meni je isto posteljica sprijeda pa to ne smeta. A ne znam šta bi ti rekla, ja sam se u početku dosta mucila ali bi ga uvijek našla- sad ni ne tražim, čim prislonim odmah kucka

----------


## sanda1977

> Meni je isto posteljica sprijeda pa to ne smeta. A ne znam šta bi ti rekla, ja sam se u početku dosta mucila ali bi ga uvijek našla- sad ni ne tražim, čim prislonim odmah kucka


hm....u svakom slučaju hvala ti na odgovoru....
nazvat ću sutra svoju ginek.,pa ću vidjeti šta će reći....

----------


## mare41

kruca, bravo!
sanda, sjecam se da su i druge cure pisale da su tesko nalazile
mi s pregleda i uzv, cure napreduju, a to sto po noci oteknem-i kad hodam, kazu da je normalno i da ce biti sve gore, al prezivit cemo sve

----------


## matahari

> kruca, bravo!
> sanda, sjecam se da su i druge cure pisale da su tesko nalazile
> mi s pregleda i uzv, cure napreduju, a to sto po noci oteknem-i kad hodam, kazu da je normalno i da ce biti sve gore, al prezivit cemo sve



Bravo za cure, sve tri!

----------


## Bab

tri put hura za tri cure!!!
Mare šaljem ogroman  :Kiss: 

sanda, nadam se da ćeš sutra brzo pronaći srčeko i da ćeš se smiriti i uživati u lijepim zvukovima.

----------


## sanda1977

> tri put hura za tri cure!!!
> Mare šaljem ogroman 
> 
> sanda, nadam se da ćeš sutra brzo pronaći srčeko i da ćeš se smiriti i uživati u lijepim zvukovima.


hvala vam...
a možda je i do bw...nemam s monitorm,tj s tim display-om...već kao vokmen...i piše u upustvima da se najbolje ćuje pred 3 simestar....
za sad čujem soja crijueva kako krće  :Laughing: 
mare  :Klap:

----------


## alma_itd

Sanda imas li onaj gel za UZ? Ja imam baby watcher (zaboravila sam ime,ovdje je najvise spominjan na forumu),nisam nista mogla cuti u 14tt bez UZ gela,a taj sa slusalicama koji ti imas je slabiji od ovog mog,tako da predpostavljam da ne moze sonda da registruje otkucaje. Trazi skroz nisko u pubicnoj regiji,ja sam mog bebana obicno tamo cula.

----------


## kruca

Jutro, evo mene opet da vas nesto pitam  :Smile:  jucer su me odmah narucili za kombinirani test, pise da ga napravim u 12 tj, mene narucili 21.3., to cu onda biti 10+6...jel to nije onda malo rano? Kad ste vi radile? Ne bi bila sumnjicava da teta koja me narucivala nije 3 puta isla brojati i stalno ju je netko prekidao i na kraju je uzela taj 21.3., a nije mi izgledala bas sigurna nego joj je bilo dosta  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Kruca* cestitam na treperavom  :Heart: . Za kombinirani probir, ne brini, on se radi od 11. do kraja 14. tt (tj od 10+1-13+6/7) odnosno kad je crl 45-84 mm. Kaze se da je "najbolje" u 12 tt jer je to neka sredina i najvjerijatnije je da ce plod biti u optimalnom stupnju razvoja, ali nije to uklesano u kamenu. Kraj 11. tt je skroz ok, samo pazi da mjerenje nuhalnog nabora obavi strucni ginekolog sa iskustvom u mjerenju nn.
*Mare41*  :Klap:  za vase misice i  :Kiss:  mami. Sve je to kacji masalj za konacni cilj-nase male mrvice!

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda imas li onaj gel za UZ? Ja imam baby watcher (zaboravila sam ime,ovdje je najvise spominjan na forumu),nisam nista mogla cuti u 14tt bez UZ gela,a taj sa slusalicama koji ti imas je slabiji od ovog mog,tako da predpostavljam da ne moze sonda da registruje otkucaje. Trazi skroz nisko u pubicnoj regiji,ja sam mog bebana obicno tamo cula.


nejde uz taj bw gel.....prisloni se sam aparatić koji ima spužvicu na sondi.....ma i ja mislim da je do bw,da je slab....vi imate onaj zeleni sa monitorom,a ja ne...neki divlje marke...200 kn košta...
danas ću svejedno zvati dr i otići na pregled,bole me leđa dosta čak me budi po noći i ta bol mi se širi dolje na maternicu...kao da imam lažne kontrakcije stvrdne se stomak...najviše lijeva strana i to mi je tako od prekjučer navečer,mislila sam prvo da se širi maternica ali sad sam već zabrinuta......mislila sam da će prestati...pijem magnezij,ali nije stalo....i na dodir s lijeve strane kod jajnika me baš boli.....a i ne osječam mrvicu 2 dana....idem na pregled da vidim šta je....

----------


## Sela

> kruca nadam se da nije ništa strašno....
> svima ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> može jedno pitanje...danas sam isprobala prvi puta baby watcher ja ništa ne čujem,mislim na otkucaje........kada ste vi počele ga prvi puta koristiti i čuli srčeko?danas sam 15 tt...hvala na odgovorima.....


Sanda,mene zabrinjavaju ti tvoji bolovi o kojima pises u zadnjem postu pa odi da te pogledaju.A sto se bw tice i to takvog kakvog imas ti,e tu imam puno iskustva.S takvim neces cuti srceko prije 18 ili 19 tjedna,vjeruj mi.Ja sam imala show u 16 tj jer nisam mogla naci srceko s tim kinezom.Dakle,ako je sve ok sa bebolincem nemoj ni pokusavati vise do 19 tj,sacuvat ces puno zivaca.Sretno!!!!

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda,mene zabrinjavaju ti tvoji bolovi o kojima pises u zadnjem postu pa odi da te pogledaju.A sto se bw tice i to takvog kakvog imas ti,e tu imam puno iskustva.S takvim neces cuti srceko prije 18 ili 19 tjedna,vjeruj mi.Ja sam imala show u 16 tj jer nisam mogla naci srceko s tim kinezom.Dakle,ako je sve ok sa bebolincem nemoj ni pokusavati vise do 19 tj,sacuvat ces puno zivaca.Sretno!!!!


ma da Sela i ja mislim da je taj bw obično sr.....samo nešto krći. užas...bolje da sam kupila onaj zeleni...ne znam kako se zove....
idem da sela na pregled odmah sad za sat vremena...
kinez  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Jutro, evo mene opet da vas nesto pitam  jucer su me odmah narucili za kombinirani test, pise da ga napravim u 12 tj, mene narucili 21.3., to cu onda biti 10+6...jel to nije onda malo rano? Kad ste vi radile? Ne bi bila sumnjicava da teta koja me narucivala nije 3 puta isla brojati i stalno ju je netko prekidao i na kraju je uzela taj 21.3., a nije mi izgledala bas sigurna nego joj je bilo dosta


Ja sam dobila informaciju da je sa 10+ nešto rano raditi nuhalni (zvala sam i Vinogradsku i Sunce i na kraju doktora) i ja sam trebala tako ići sa 10+5 i onda sam odgodila na 11+6 i sad mi je drago da jesam. Zovi u Vinogradsku oni ti to radi pa ćeš vidjeti šta će ti reći

----------


## kruca

U Vin sam i naručena. Budem danas zvala gore odjel pa ću pitati jel to rano pa ću probati promijeniti. Valjda ima neki broj na koji ih mogu dobiti i tražiti promjenu? Ja nisam iz Zg pa mi se baš ne da ići ponovno samo zbog toga..

----------


## Mali Mimi

A gdje ideš na mjerenje NN?

----------


## kruca

Sve kod njih...naručena to na ginekologiji na uputnicu i krv na endokrinilogiju gdje se plaća 320 kn

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pa dobro prvo zovi lab pa onda njih pitaj broj za dalje

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda,mene zabrinjavaju ti tvoji bolovi o kojima pises u zadnjem postu pa odi da te pogledaju.A sto se bw tice i to takvog kakvog imas ti,e tu imam puno iskustva.S takvim neces cuti srceko prije 18 ili 19 tjedna,vjeruj mi.Ja sam imala show u 16 tj jer nisam mogla naci srceko s tim kinezom.Dakle,ako je sve ok sa bebolincem nemoj ni pokusavati vise do 19 tj,sacuvat ces puno zivaca.Sretno!!!!


evo došla s pregleda...sve ok...zatvorena..posteljica na ušću,ali kaže da je to normalno da će se podići...srčeko kuca,mrvica velika 10cm....mirovanje i magnezij 600 mg.....eto mirnija...ali sam zaboravila pitati za bw....

----------


## Sandra1971

*Sanda1977* ajd se nemoj opterećivati bez veze, samo se živciraš.... mazi mrvicu, lezi i odmaraj - uživaj u trudnoći!!! vidiš da je sve u redu  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

[QUOTE=Sandra1971;2353712]*Sanda1977* ajd se nemoj opterećivati bez veze, samo se živciraš.... mazi mrvicu, lezi i odmaraj - uživaj u trudnoći!!! vidiš da je sve u redu  :Very Happy: [/
tko se živcira?!
draga bolove sam imala....ne bi sigurno zbog bw išla na pregled...ako se osječam ok....
a dobro možda moji postovi izgledaju kao da se živciram,ali ne stvarno se ne živciram i ne paničarim,ali bi bila budala da nisam otišla na pregled sada....kao što mi je moja gin rekla bolje da dođem pet puta bezveze nego jednom kasno  :Yes:

----------


## corinaII

Sanda, Sandra ti ništa loše nije htjela reći.... 
Ja sam na ovom forumu od 2008g. upoznala sam toliko divnih cura/žena svi spremni pomoći i dati savjet....nikad nikakvih napada i loših misli nije bilo.

----------


## Bab

Sanda, drago mi je da je sve s bebicom ok a ovi bolovi su očito jedna od čari trudnoće.
Al sve boli ćemo mi izdržati zbog svojih malih ljubavica.

A meni je danas stigao bw od naše drage coolerice ( hvala puno i ovim putem) i cure moje...ja vam ne mogu opisati taj osjećaj...taj zvuk srčeka je ko najljepša pjesma na svijetu. Jedva sam ga ugasila i pustila svoje srećice na miru.
Tap-tap-tap...i tako sa svake strane trbuha...ma sva sam danas u sedmom nebu. Uspio ih je i tata čuti preko mobitela i on se sav rastopio.
Idem još malo lebdit od sreće...

Sve vas ljubim drage moje i čuvajte se.

----------


## kismet

Bab, prekrasno, sva sam se raznježila kad sam pročitala, a mogu misliti kako ti uživaš  :Smile:

----------


## anabanana

Bab, uzivaj u najljepšoj pjesmi što postoji !!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

Bab naša draga :Kiss: 
Mare tebi i curkama velika  :Kiss: 
Sanda miruj,sve laganini i uživaj u trudnoći.
Trudnice drage čuvajte nam se a mi vas volimo čitati  :Smile:

----------


## beilana

> tko se živcira?!
> draga bolove sam imala....ne bi sigurno zbog bw išla na pregled...ako se osječam ok....
> a dobro možda moji postovi izgledaju kao da se živciram,ali ne stvarno se ne živciram i ne paničarim,ali bi bila budala da nisam otišla na pregled sada....kao što mi je moja gin rekla bolje da dođem pet puta bezveze nego jednom kasno


sanda, draga, nitko ti ne želi loše. u tvojim postovima se vidi da se živciraš i da si pod stresom i zato te cure smiruju. ništ nije loša namjera, vjerujem.

----------


## Beti3

Ah, beilana, ma vidi je samo! Rastopila sam se. Oprostite na oft, ali ...moram. :Smile:

----------


## beilana

> Ah, beilana, ma vidi je samo! Rastopila sam se. Oprostite na oft, ali ...moram.


i ja sam se jučer rastapala  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sandra1971

tko se živcira?!
draga bolove sam imala....ne bi sigurno zbog bw išla na pregled...ako se osječam ok....
a dobro možda moji postovi izgledaju kao da se živciram,ali ne stvarno se ne živciram i ne paničarim,ali bi bila budala da nisam otišla na pregled sada....kao što mi je moja gin rekla bolje da dođem pet puta bezveze nego jednom kasno  :Yes: [/QUOTE]

Uopće te nisam htjela povrijediti s tim što sam napisala...samo sam ti htjela reći da uživaš u trudnoći i da se ne brineš tako da svaki znak i to što još ne čuješ otkucaje gledaš negativno... oprosti, stvarno nisam mislila ništa loše

----------


## Sandra1971

*Bab*  :Very Happy:  uživaj u najljepšoj pjesmi.....  :Kiss:

----------


## kismet

> kruca, bravo!
> sanda, sjecam se da su i druge cure pisale da su tesko nalazile
> mi s pregleda i uzv, cure napreduju, a to sto po noci oteknem-i kad hodam, kazu da je normalno i da ce biti sve gore, al prezivit cemo sve


Mare, prekrasno, pusa tebi i tvojim curkama, drago mi je da je  s "oteknućem" sve ok, čekaj dok se počneš gegati  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda, drago mi je da je sve s bebicom ok a ovi bolovi su očito jedna od čari trudnoće.
> Al sve boli ćemo mi izdržati zbog svojih malih ljubavica.
> 
> A meni je danas stigao bw od naše drage coolerice ( hvala puno i ovim putem) i cure moje...ja vam ne mogu opisati taj osjećaj...taj zvuk srčeka je ko najljepša pjesma na svijetu. Jedva sam ga ugasila i pustila svoje srećice na miru.
> Tap-tap-tap...i tako sa svake strane trbuha...ma sva sam danas u sedmom nebu. Uspio ih je i tata čuti preko mobitela i on se sav rastopio.
> Idem još malo lebdit od sreće...
> 
> Sve vas ljubim drage moje i čuvajte se.


drago mi je da ti je drago....
super za srčeka...
ma žene drage nisam ni pod stresom niti se živciram,zadnji put vam objašnjavam da postovi i govor uživo su sasvim drugačiji doživljaj!
nisam ja išla zbog bw iskreno nisam se ni sjetila pitati za njega i zašto ne čujem otkucaje...jer znam zašto jer je sranj.... od aparata...
imam lažne kontrakcije i moram mirovati,i kaže dobro da sam došla......
bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za otkucaje..... :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## coolerica

jako  mi je drago Bab da si čula slatku pjesmicu..to su 4. i 5. beba koje se vrte na tom aparatu i moram ti reći da on pušta samo hitove prekrasnih pjevača  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Bab uživaj... To je tako predivno!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Bab slažem se s tobom- nema ljepseg zvuka od, kako ga MM i ja zovemo, malog vlakica :Smile: 
Ja sam redovno osjetim našu curicu ali opet povremeno poslusam jer je taj zvuk srceka nešto posebno :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Joj i ja bih to probala kako ste vi cure nabavljale jeste posuđivale ili si kupile* bw*?
*Kruca* i šta su ti rekli u Vinogradskoj?

----------


## Bab

mimi, meni je naša draga coolerica posudila svoj bw i neizmjerno sam joj zahvalna.
Jučer navečer smo se mm i ja doslovno topili dok smo ih slušali.

----------


## medonija

bokić trudnjače moje! 

samo da vam se javim da smo nas 3 živi i zdravi, deca rastu, rastu cice, trbuh, SVE!  :Laughing: 
ne stignem baš piskarat po forumu, radim još evo 2 tjedna i onda ostajem doma, jedva čekam, jer "TO DO" lista je sve duža, a ja uz posao ne stignem baš ništa, nisam kupila još ni jednu jedinu stvar :polakopaničari: , ali stignem sve polako kad budem doma...

pratim ja vas, redovito "bacim oko" da vidim što se tu događa i ovim putem želim čestitati svima na novim trudnoćama, dobrim uzv, srčekima, rastućim i ritajućim bebolincima, otkrivenim spolovima, prinčevima i princezama koji su ugledali svijet i svima vam žaljem puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~i puno  :Love:  i još više  :Kiss: 

uživajte!  :Bye:

----------


## kismet

Medonija, divno, jel znaš kojeg su spola bebići ili želite da vas iznenade?

----------


## medonija

ne znamo još, rekao je dr da bi mogli saznati na slijedećem uzv sa 16tt, naravno, ako dječica budu raspoložena za "otkrivanje"  :Wink:

----------


## mare41

medonija, divno! koliko si u plusu s kilama? ja sam radila do 18 tjedna, al vrlo laganini. sad bas gustam doma

----------


## medonija

hahaha, što i ti trebaš "tješenje"? :Grin:  tu sam negdje +4-5 kg kako koji dan, sad sam 15+2tt

i da i ja sam počela naticati :Sad: , ali za razliku od tebe, ja ujutro imam tako lijepe tanke nogice, a navečer su "buce", urezane čarape i nateknute čak i bedra ... nadam se da će biti bolje kad prestanem raditi, mislim da jako ima veze što sjedim na poslu makar se trudim tu i tamo prošetati, ali ipak je većinom sjedenje...

----------


## mare41

medonija, je, bit ce ti lakse kad ces se moci ispruzit kad pozelis, pij puno vode i wc ce ti postat najbolji prijatelj, ko meni :Smile: , dobro se drzis s kilama :Smile: , moje idu i idu :Smile:

----------


## Bab

medonija, nek ti ta dva tjedna što prije prođu i onda slijedi uživanje sa tvojim srećicama.
Ipak je puno lakše biti doma nego minimalno 8 sati na poslu.

Kaj se kila tiče ja sam još uvijek 1 kilicu u minusu. A fakat jedem ko vučica...ne kužim kam to sve odlazi...valjda u trbuh jer mi je oogrooomaaan.

Ljubim vas sve a duple puse idu duplim trudnicama i vašim malim srčekima.

----------


## kruca

Poslala sam im na mail da mi promijene termin, ali nisu mi još odgovorili, budu....valjda  :Smile:  Ali što sam malo više čitala o tome testu vidim da je jako bitan taj UZV, a iskreno ne znam kakav im je taj uzv dolje na ginekologiji u Vg, jer ovaj gore što imaju na odjelu MPO...nije baš nešto. Tako da razmišljam da bih možda to ipak obavila negdje privatno, jer svejedno lab plaćam...znači razlika mi je samo u tom UZV. Ima li koja da je bila na tom kombiniranom u Vg? Ja razmišljam da odem u Betaplus...bila sam tamo na color dopleru kod dr.Baumana i znam da imaju odlične aparate. Još razmišljam o svemu.... :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> medonija, nek ti ta dva tjedna što prije prođu i onda slijedi uživanje sa tvojim srećicama.
> Ipak je puno lakše biti doma nego minimalno 8 sati na poslu.
> 
> Kaj se kila tiče ja sam još uvijek 1 kilicu u minusu. A fakat jedem ko vučica...ne kužim kam to sve odlazi...valjda u trbuh jer mi je oogrooomaaan.
> 
> Ljubim vas sve a duple puse idu duplim trudnicama i vašim malim srčekima.


a joooj a ja dobila sve skupa sada 9 kg....ali dobro ja sam bila mršavica pa je to taman to...

----------


## 123beba

ja sam nedavno u 20. tt počela oticati i to tako da se i probudim i legnem spavati otečenih nogu... Inače, sad sam u 21. tt i dobila sam do sada 5 kg i pojma nemam jel to ok...  :Smile:  Imate li kakav savjet za borbu protiv oticanja nogu?

----------


## mare41

beba, noge sto cesce na poviseno, masirat ruke i noge, puno piti i piskiti, tako meni dr rekla, naravno ne slano, ne kofein

----------


## Inesz

> a joooj a ja dobila sve skupa sada 9 kg....ali dobro ja sam bila mršavica pa je to taman to...


sanda1977, koliko si trudna? oko 15-16 tjedana? jesi bila pothranjena prije početka trudnoće?

----------


## Mury

Evo kada smo kod kila, ja sam danas 19+5 tj. i +2 kg, ali sam bila prvo - 6kg zbog mučnina, tek prije 2 tj. sam došla na +0, i od tada kile samo idu, idu..ako uzmem i onih -6 u početku, ja sam ih "natukla" sve skupa 8 kg  :Shock:

----------


## medonija

malo off. ali kad smo već na kilama:
iako ima tamo na temi baš o debljanju u trudnoći, evo vam i ovdje:
http://www.indiacurry.com/women/pregcalc.htm

zgodno je: uneseš kg i visinu kad si ostala trudna i pokaže ti izračun koliko je "pristojno" za koji tjedan. Ja se tako tješim, kad vidim da sam tu-negdje po tom izračunu, ok pol kg više-manje  :Grin: 

(visinu u metrima unosite npr. 1.73, i dupličke nemojte zaboraviti označiti "twins"  :Wink:  )

----------


## medonija

a sad da vas pitam nešto: od jučer me stalno nešto boli u donjem dijelu trbuha, nije to jako i oštra bol, ali je stalno prisutna... tako me znalo bolit kad bi trebala dobiti mengu, ali nisu grčevi, nego onako - jednostavno osjetim, više nelagodu nego bol, i na trenutke imam čudan osjećaj baš "dole"...ne znam kako bi to opisala... (nemojte se smijat) kao kad se napaljujem   :Laughing:  ne znam kako bi to drugačije opisala  :Laughing: 

znam da se kod blizanačke trudnoče to sve brže i više širi, ali mi je palo na pamet: kako od tih "normalnih" bolova u trbuhu razlikovati neke "nepoželjne" bolove ili kontrakcije?!

----------


## deniii

bok curke, evo da vam se i ja malo pridružim!!!

i ja sam nakon dugo godina MPO truddnica sad smo na 14+1  :Smile:   Bila je blizančka trudnoća al u 8tt se jedan plod prestao razvijati, al hvala Bogu  dr je zasad ok.. nego imam jedno pitanje Koliko vaši doktori smatraju vaše trudnoće rizičnima??? Jer meni se moja čini nekako malo previše! Mislim jasno je meni da nakon 6g čekanja, pa IVF, pa missed ab jednog ploda da to nije kao u "običnih" trudnoća, ali ja se stvarno osječam super, nisam imala dana mučnina, ni kapi krvarenja, ni bolova ni niš. A ona mi stalno ne idi ovdje ne idi ondje neznam, znam ja da se žena samo brine za mene,  nekako malo bi uživala a imam osječaj da me ono bzvze prikovala za kuću  :Smile: 
pa eto zanima me jel i vaši doktori trudnoće s obzirom na MPO vode ako rizične ili kako???

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda1977, koliko si trudna? oko 15-16 tjedana? jesi bila pothranjena prije početka trudnoće?


pa nisam bila baš pothranjena,visoka sam 175 i imala sam 63 kg,koliko sam gledala težinu za moju visinu trebala sam imati oko 65-66....al dobro ja brojim od tih 63,pa nadalje...jako puno sam dobila od transfera i bete samo sam jela ko šašava,inaće sam puno radila,pa sam uvijek u letu jela.. a tada mi je pasalo uživat u jelu. i povezujem sa injekcijama isto da sam se i od njih malo dobila više kg...i s prvom stimulacijom sam dobila 3 kg jako brzo,ali nije išlo dalje,jer nije bilo transfera i nastavila raditi...

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda1977, koliko si trudna? oko 15-16 tjedana? jesi bila pothranjena prije početka trudnoće?


zaboravila sam napisati da sam danas 15+3 tt

----------


## sanda1977

> Evo kada smo kod kila, ja sam danas 19+5 tj. i +2 kg, ali sam bila prvo - 6kg zbog mučnina, tek prije 2 tj. sam došla na +0, i od tada kile samo idu, idu..ako uzmem i onih -6 u početku, ja sam ih "natukla" sve skupa 8 kg


ja i sad još nekad imam mučnine,nisu meni smetale mučnine da natučem 9 kg, :Laughing: 
sada ustvari dobivam normalno kila...važem se svaki 2-3 dana...

----------


## sanda1977

> a sad da vas pitam nešto: od jučer me stalno nešto boli u donjem dijelu trbuha, nije to jako i oštra bol, ali je stalno prisutna... tako me znalo bolit kad bi trebala dobiti mengu, ali nisu grčevi, nego onako - jednostavno osjetim, više nelagodu nego bol, i na trenutke imam čudan osjećaj baš "dole"...ne znam kako bi to opisala... (nemojte se smijat) kao kad se napaljujem   ne znam kako bi to drugačije opisala 
> 
> znam da se kod blizanačke trudnoče to sve brže i više širi, ali mi je palo na pamet: kako od tih "normalnih" bolova u trbuhu razlikovati neke "nepoželjne" bolove ili kontrakcije?!


meni je sada dr rekla dok kod stomak nije tvrd na palpaciju nisu kontrakcije....ako ti bude jako tvrd pa popusti pa opet tvrd...onda su kontrakcije,to mi je objasnila ako to osjetim da odmah dođem na pregled....i ako budu bolovi kao menstrualni

----------


## amyx

Ja sam bila trudna s blizancima, rodila super zdrave bebe u 37 tt. Malo sam morala mirovat zbog krvarenja u pocetku, ali onda do zadnjeg dana haj lajf. Landrala sam po svuda. Pitala sam dr za dozvolu i rekao je da mogu toliko koliko se dobro ja osjecam. Isla sam na more, setala sa pesekom, obavljala kucanske poslove itd. Vozila sam do zadjeg dana i dan prije poroda bila u shopingu...

----------


## amyx

> medonija, nek ti ta dva tjedna što prije prođu i onda slijedi uživanje sa tvojim srećicama.
> Ipak je puno lakše biti doma nego minimalno 8 sati na poslu.
> 
> Kaj se kila tiče ja sam još uvijek 1 kilicu u minusu. A fakat jedem ko vučica...ne kužim kam to sve odlazi...valjda u trbuh jer mi je oogrooomaaan.
> 
> Ljubim vas sve a duple puse idu duplim trudnicama i vašim malim srčekima.


Ja sam ukupno dobila 13 kg od toga 8 zadnja 2 mjeseca tako da... U pocetku sam isto bila u minusu

----------


## frka

> bok curke, evo da vam se i ja malo pridružim!!!
> 
> i ja sam nakon dugo godina MPO truddnica sad smo na 14+1   Bila je blizančka trudnoća al u 8tt se jedan plod prestao razvijati, al hvala Bogu  dr je zasad ok.. nego imam jedno pitanje Koliko vaši doktori smatraju vaše trudnoće rizičnima??? Jer meni se moja čini nekako malo previše! Mislim jasno je meni da nakon 6g čekanja, pa IVF, pa missed ab jednog ploda da to nije kao u "običnih" trudnoća, ali ja se stvarno osječam super, nisam imala dana mučnina, ni kapi krvarenja, ni bolova ni niš. A ona mi stalno ne idi ovdje ne idi ondje neznam, znam ja da se žena samo brine za mene,  nekako malo bi uživala a imam osječaj da me ono bzvze prikovala za kuću 
> pa eto zanima me jel i vaši doktori trudnoće s obzirom na MPO vode ako rizične ili kako???


deniii, trudnoća NIJE rizična samo zato što je postignuta uz pomoć MPO. kad do trudnoće dođe, ukoliko nema komplikacija, ona je kao svaka druga i slobodno se možeš ponašati kao normalna, uobičajena trudnica jer upravo to i jesi  :Smile:  biti prikovan za kuću nije dobro niti psihički niti fizički. naravno, ne treba se izlagati ne znam kakvom naporu, ali možeš se sasvim normalno ponašati... i to što je jedan plod stao s razvojem u 8tt u ovoj fazi više ništa ne znači za drugu bebicu... slobodno uživaj u trudnoći i reci ginu da se malo opusti...

----------


## anddu

deniii mi smo trudnoću postigli iz 8. IVF-a i dr. me gleda kao i svaku drugu trudnicu. Ni jednom mi nije dao naslutiti niti je to igdje napisao da smo rizični, a i ne znam zašto bi bili kad je sve (kucnut ću o drvo) za sad po ps-u. Nije bilo krvarenja, morala sam malo laganije, bez fizičkih napora, tri tjedna radi niske posteljice, ali i ona se podignula tako da i danas od 3dnt do 23+2 tt još uvijek radim i planiram još barem mjesec i pol dana.

----------


## deniii

e curke hvala vam,,,,,,, pa u biti sam i ja tako mislila ono neću sad neznam blokove dizat......al ono dok još mogu išla bi na posao (koji nije naporan) skitala bi i tako,,, ono neznam npr, pitam je jel smijem otić na misu ona meni pa nemoj baš kao gužva i svašta ,,,,mislim da ću je mrvicu ignorirat  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> deniii, trudnoća NIJE rizična samo zato što je postignuta uz pomoć MPO. kad do trudnoće dođe, ukoliko nema komplikacija, ona je kao svaka druga i slobodno se možeš ponašati kao normalna, uobičajena trudnica jer upravo to i jesi  biti prikovan za kuću nije dobro niti psihički niti fizički. naravno, ne treba se izlagati ne znam kakvom naporu, ali možeš se sasvim normalno ponašati... i to što je jedan plod stao s razvojem u 8tt u ovoj fazi više ništa ne znači za drugu bebicu... slobodno uživaj u trudnoći i reci ginu da se malo opusti...


slažem se s tobom u potpuosti....i meni mija dr ne tretira kao nešto posebno...kao i ostele trudnice...dok je uredna trudnoća...sve ok

----------


## sanda1977

može pitanje kada se podiže posteljica? meni je sada na ušću sa 15+3. kaže dr da je to normalno za ovu fazu trudnoće,ali da ipak malo mirujem

----------


## beilana

deniii meni doktor vodi trudnoću pod rizičnu zbog prijetećeg ab. u 7tt, bilo neko krvarenje, al ja se osjećam super. vozim, landram, idem u shoping, čistim, nanašam drva jer sam sama a ložit se mora, trčim za nečakom itd, sve kao da nisam T. dok više ne mogu osjetim, i onda sjednem/legnem, odmorim. shvatim sama dok pretjeram i dok treba malo usporit, a da me doktor vidi strpao bi me u bolnicu na konstantno ležanje. ne kužim ni ja zašt ak se super osjećam. doduše zadnjih dana mi postalo teže pa sam usporila, i sama ćeš vidjet da će i to doći. dok možeš pokušaj bit u pokretu, dok nebudeš mogla, budeš ležala i uživala a drugi te budu dvorili  :Smile:

----------


## anabanana

denii, ti i ja smo u dan..i meni danas 14plus1.termin 28.8. Sretno!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Iskreno i ja izbjegavam gužve jer je baš sezona gripa i svakakvih boleština ima pa mi se neda bespotrebno izlagati, ali izlazim van i odem na kavicu i do frendica, u trgovinu...
Meni dr. ipak savjetovao malo veći oprez oko fizičkih aktivnosti radi niske posteljice, ali dobro to mi nije neka novost ipak izbjegavam nositi teško i bilokakve sportove od transfera, jedino sam radila vježbe za trudnice sad pretpostavljam da ni to ne smijem?

----------


## deniii

a moja meni svaki put naglasi kao rizična trudnoća,,,a kao i to šta se prvi plod nije još skroz apsorbirao stvara rizik, a vjerovatno nije jer sam cijelo vrijeme na utrićima koji su izgleda čuvali i jedan i dr plod,

----------


## deniii

*beilana* sad si me s tim drvima nasmijala tako je i u mene ,,,samo mi djever il svekar donesu jer živim na dr katu kuće ( a muž mi je samo vikend doma)
*anabana* imamo termin isti dan,,,,aaaaaa baš mi drago sad se možemo pratit hihi
a ja sam od missed ab bila na bolovanju najviše ako radi tih gripa i svega evo mj i po dana u ponedjeljak se napokon vračam na posao,

----------


## Bab

jao Amyx što su ti preslatka dječica...znam da je off ali morala sam.

A vidim, kile su opet tema...moja ne baš najdraža.
Al ja sam rekla da se neću živcirat. Meni je dr rekla da je kao normalno dobiti oko 20 kila u blizanačkoj trudnoći. A ja si računam ak smo mi danas točno 18 tt i ja sam još uvijek u minusu valjda onda ne bum do kraja natukla 15 kila. Ali ak i budem bum ih i skinula kad dođe vrijeme za to.

Medonija, jesi se možda malo preforsirala sa hodanjem ili nečim drugim?
Jer ja sam jučer malo više po gradu hodala i isto sam osjetila lagani pritisak u donjem dijelu trbuha al kad sam legla i opustila se brzo je prošlo. Dečkima očito nije smetalo jer su srčeka lijepo kucala. Ali možda da malo usporiš...znam da još radiš. Čuvaj se i ako potraje trk doktoru. Bolje doć i bez razloga nego da se nešto desi.

Pusa svima

----------


## Mali Mimi

> može pitanje kada se podiže posteljica? meni je sada na ušću sa 15+3. kaže dr da je to normalno za ovu fazu trudnoće,ali da ipak malo mirujem


Ja imam isti slučaj meni je moj rekao da bi trebalo do 20 tt

----------


## sanda1977

> Ja imam isti slučaj meni je moj rekao da bi trebalo do 20 tt


i meni je tako rekla...hvala na odgovoru..... :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

denii,
cure su ti već sve napisale oko ponašanja u trudnoći.

ja sam bila ivf trudnica u 41. godini i nakon mirovanja od nekoliko tjeda u prvom tromjesječju radi velikog hematoma, kasnije sam bila vrlo aktivna  sve do poroda jer je trudnoća imala sasvim normalan tijek. niti jedan dokor mi nije savjetovao nikakvo mirovanje ni ograničavanje normalnih dnevnih aktivnosti samo zato jer je trudnoća iz ivf-a.

vidim iz potpisa da imate lijep uspjeh iz 1. IVF-a, urednu trudnoću i ne vidim razloga zašto ti ginekologica savjetuje mirovanje.

samo razumno i aktivno-bit će ljepša i ugodnija trudnoća i lakši porod.
 :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> Meni je dr rekla da je kao normalno dobiti oko 20 kila u blizanačkoj trudnoći.


Ne brini se... to je tako individualno... ja sam dobila oko 25 s jednom bebom i sve je otišlo, osim zadnjeg kilograma koji se ne da.  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bab nema šanse da natuče toliko ona je još u minusu he,he za nju nema straha

----------


## medonija

*denii*
cure su ti već sve rekle... najbolje je kako se osjećaš... meni ima dana kad sam puna energije i mislim si kak bi mi pasalo malo trčanja, a ima dana kad nemam snage za jedva spremit se na posao i jedva čekam da dođem doma... tako da "slušaj sebe" :Wink: 

*bab* pa ne mislim da sam se nešto posebno preforsirala... ne znam... ja stalno nekako mislim pa mora me bolit i zatezat i rastezat pa ipak se pravi mjesta za njih 2... a i dr mi je rekao da je u blizanačkoj trudnoći sve to "za ljude", da je panika jedino sukrvica, krvarnje -tako nešto i bolovi ali baš  jaki bolovi... 
ili je opet rastezanje u pitanju :Shock:  već sam pisala da sam baš primjetila ritam: 2 dana boluckanje i zatezanje u trbuhu i leđima i onda PUF! znatno veći trbuh "preko noći"  i minimalno 0,5kg na vagi :Laughing: ... i onda mir  5-7 dana... ali mi je taj "PUF!" bio nekako nedavno! možda se sad ubrzao rast i ti ciklusi?!  blago meni, kolika ću bit!  :Grin: 


idem u ponedjeljak na pregled i uzv pa ću ga svakako pitati, jer baš mi je to prošlo kroz glavu: kako razlikovati "dobre" od "loših" bolova?

----------


## mare41

gust je kad se drustvo poveca, argente, legal, spodoba, kako je?
dakle, rizicne trudnoce, ja sam se bunila protiv mirovanja jer je bilo sve dobro, argumenti su bili-blizanci, godine, trombofilija, puno postupaka..zakljucila sam da su s nama jednostavno oprezniji i usporila sam kad mi je doslo
medonija, vec smo zakljucili da imamo iste pufove, i meni jedan bio u kracem periodu, a sad ide duzi, al ne mogu reci da me nesto boli, mozda pritisak kad duze stojim, al onda legnem i prodje

----------


## deniii

a cure lijepo je vidit da mislite kao i ja , a i oko mene svi isprepadani majke mi udave nekad .......

a medonja i ja mislim da je to rastezanje, meni si to dešava zadnjih tjedan dana al samo navečer, a kad ste kod kilaža ja do 12 tj bila na 0 , s tim da sam u postupku bila dobila 2 kg......i onda kad sam ušla u II tromjesečje u dva tjedan hop 2 i nešto kg, veze nemam kako a i trbuh mi je buknuo. A šta je najgore u gina vaga bila na popravku i sad pokaziva manje pa ja po njoj smršavila a vidi se iz aviona da sam se zbucila

----------


## beilana

Uhh ti pufovi su ubitacni. Navecer sve ok, ujutro oblacim majicu a ona mi kraca nego dan prije a mm otvori i usta i oci, e tad znam kaj se dogodilo. I naravno, pogled dolje a vise se skoro ni prsti na nogama ne vide. Ono, prek noci. Skroz cudno. Misla sam da sam jedina. 
A o kilama, bolna tema. Al hvala Bogu evo u 29tt jos nisam u plusu ni kilu  :Smile:  a ne znam kak jer sam stalno gladna. Vjerojatno zbog vise manjih obroka i puuuno tekucine

----------


## milasova8

Evo da vas i ja sve pozdravim..bila sam na tetosenju kod svojih i bas se vratila obavezama..
Lijepo vas je citati,drago mi je sto nas ima sve vise..
Meni moj dr od samig pocetka trerira trudnocu kao visokorizicnu,cak i prije onih krvarenja..
Sada vec vise od mj.dana nemam nikakvih problema i nije bas da stalno mirujem..pratim tijelo.i.osjecaj..tijelo mi uvijek.da znak kad trevam usppriti i.odmoriti se..radim sve osimdizanja teskih stvari..i bebica se lijepo razvija..posteljica je na svom.mjestu i nema drugih opasnosti..zatvorena,cerviks uredan..sva ona.krvarenja i strepnje su iza mene i.mogu rec da napokon uzivam..
Jos ne osjerimfrajercica,ali me to i ne brine bas..posteljica sprijeda..
Kile.lagano idu gore,sad sam na +3..evo jucer usla u 21tt..

Sutra idemo.na UZV,jedva cekam druzenje sa malim bicem..

Svima saljem pusu i uzivajte u bebicama :Smile:

----------


## Moe

Pozdravljam sve, želim uspješne i vesele trudnoće, i sve što si same želite  :Smile:  

Javila sam se poslije
- 3. ultrazvuka s 12 tt
- 4. ultrazvuka s 16 tt
- 5. ultrazvuka s 20 tt
pa evo me i sada da ne prekinem tradiciju  :Smile:  
A i meni ovo dođe kao svojevrsni dnevnik  :Heart: 

Pregled je bio u utorak prije 2 dana, kada je bilo 24 tjedna + 1 dan trudnoće. U dobrom raspoloženju mm i ja smo se našli pred klinikom, ja od kuće, a on ravno s posla. Kišica je rominjala, al ne bi me ništa spriječilo da s oduševljenjem pohitam gledati tu ljepotu  :Smile:  Ionako je bilo teško čekati 4 tjedna od pregleda do pregleda. No ipak moram priznati da je nekako brže prošlo nego prethodna čekanja između 2 pregleda. Uskoro ulazimo u zadnje tromjesečje trudnoće i moram priznati da me to baš nekako iznenađuje - neprestano si postavljam pitanje - "zar već?"
Dolazim u ordinaciju, sa dragom sestrom Marijom prolazim uobičajenu proceduru: kilaža je pod kontrolom (dobila sam 1 kg od zadnjeg pregleda), tlak je ok, urin isto. S nalazom krvi i OGTT-a, a naoružana osmjehom i dobro raspoložena ulazim s dragim u ordinaciju i papire predajem liječniku na uvid. Zadovoljan je viđenim, upisuje podatke u moj karton, i slijedi pregled. Cerviks je ok, posteljica je otišla s ušća (što me iznimno veseli jer više ne prijeti carski - bar ne iz tog razloga), ne moram do idućeg pregleda raditi nikakve pretrage jer su svi nalazi super. Jeeeeej! Super!

Beba je odlično! Lijepo napreduje, sve mjere su super, ima duge noge (valjda na tatu  :Smile: ), ima još dovoljno mjesta za rotiranje i skakutanje, svi organi i protoci su super. Srce kuca s preko 150 otkucaja u minuti (da mi je nekako snimiti taj zvuk i slušati po cijeli dan). Još jednom smo provjerili spol, nije se predomislila od zadnjeg pregleda. Po UZV procjeni težina joj je 753 grama.
Najljepše lice naših života je bilo pred nama na monitoru s blago otvorenim ustima, kao da želi nešto reći. Čini se da je meteoropat jer se uspavano meškoljila, nije se dala smesti u svojim snovima (pitam se što li sanja? Cvjetnu haljinicu iz izloga? Plišanu tješilicu? Toplu kupku? Ili možda tatin zagrljaj?). 

Ja njene pokrete osjetim od punih 19 tt, a tata preko kože trbuha od 24 tt. To je bio dirljiv trenutak kada je prvi put osjetio. Veseli me da ćemo u narednom razdoblju oboje moći sudjelovati u njenoj igri i pokretima dodirom i maženjem preko trbuha, koji je pravi trudnički, više nema dileme.

Drage moje trudnice, kako ste vi? Čime se bavite? 
Ljubim vas!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Moe stvarno prekrasna priča, tako lijepo pises, uzivam te citati  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Moe* uvijek tako raznijezis da nemam komentara osim  :Zaljubljen: 

Na tvoje pitanje odgovorit cu ti da smo stvarno odlicno!
Nedvojbeno smo trudni i uzivamo punim plucima; doista je blazeno ovo drugo tromjesecje! 
Trbuh nije prevelik da bi bio opterecenje, energije i zdravlja (kuc-kuc) za petero, a tulum u trbuhu izmamljuje osmijeh na lice svakodnevno. 
Sad smo i tati poceli dozvoljavati da se polako pridruzi tulumu, mada on jos uvijek kaze da je samo slusaoc, ne i sudionik tuluma  :Grin:  Jezi ga kad se prozor tulumare otvara samo jednom u cetiri tjedna i to na prekratko  :drama: .
Odbrojavamo jos 17 dana do sljedecek peek-a  :Very Happy:  i nadamo se da ce nam Klempo ovaj put dozvoliti da malo bolje pogledamo to malo lice  :Heart:

----------


## Sela

Mozda bih trebala staviti na topic oglasna ploca,ali nekako mi ide vise ovdje jer je namjenjeno vama-poklanjam fetal doppler http://http://www.amazon.co.uk/Angel.../dp/B001NWDUE2,zeleni,u odlicnom stanju,zajedno sa uzv gelom dobroj buducoj majcici koja ga nece koristiti prije 19.tjedna.Nije digitalni i ne ocitava broj otkucaja vec same morate procijeniti sto su otkucaji bebe.Mali podsjetnik-bebino srce kuca skoro duplo brze od srca odraslog covjeka pa ga je lako detektirati.Ja bi otisla na Youtube,poslusala neki od clipova sa otkucajima beba i trazila takve osluskujuci preko monitora.Ziherasica je ziherasica.Molim pp.I jos nesto,mozda ce biti malo problema sa dostavom,nisam previse mobilna jer ne vozim,ali dogovori su zlata vrijedni.pozz

----------


## Sela

Cini mi se da limnk ne radi,evo ovaj ovdje je ok:http://www.amazon.co.uk/Angelsounds-.../dp/B001NWDUE2

----------


## sanda1977

> Cini mi se da limnk ne radi,evo ovaj ovdje je ok:http://www.amazon.co.uk/Angelsounds-.../dp/B001NWDUE2


e takav je i moj...ni8je ista marka,ali jako sličan

----------


## Sandra1971

*Moe* prekrasno...  :Very Happy:

----------


## MalaMa

Moe prekrasan post!!  :Zaljubljen: 
Ja jedva čekam sljedeći tjedan i pregled da vidim svoju bubu. Kao što ti kažeš trbuh je napokon definitivno trudnički. Bogme nam je dugo trebalo. Tek se s gotovo punih 6 mj trudnoće pokazao onako kako treba, pa da se i mi malo pravimo važne  :Grin: . A bubica evo svakodnevno vježba, radi salta i podsjeća mamu da je tu, nema ljepšeg osjećaja. 
Od srca vam svima želim da ga osjetite čim prije.
Ljubac svima od bube i mene.

----------


## mare41

oko mene zaredale viroze s visokim temperaturama pa sam htjela provjerit ako zatreba-lupocet jedino smijemo?

----------


## hope31

da mare samo lupocet meni je dr rekla da slobodno popijem, za temp i glavobolju,

----------


## mare41

fala puno, kako tvoj kasalj?

----------


## hope31

ma joj draga  moj je kašalj koma, neko vrijeme prestane onda opet krene ali u naletima ujutro samo što dušu ne ispovraćam onda cijeli dan mir i sutra ujutro opet, al dr kaže da nije prehlada jako dugo traje kaže da je najvjerojatnije od nedostatka vlage u kući, pa si sad stavljam mokre ručnike oko sebe tako da mogu spavati....sve u svemu par dana ok onda par dana kašalj i stalno tako, na hitnoj bila 2x kod dr opće prakse 2x  nitko te ne ferma iskreno samo kaže pij čaj pa šta mi vrijedi kad ne pomaže ni čaj ni sirup...evo jučer mi bilo super bila sam dugo vani na zraku i kašlja ije bilo čim udjem u kuću koma

----------


## deniii

jutro koke, kako ste sve jutros :Very Happy: 

evo ja laganini ispijam ness od vanilije, pa ćemo malo po namirnice, a šta se tiče lijekova u nas (u BiH) obično kažu da smijemo samo paracetamol popit, al mislim da kod nas ni nema lupoceta u ljekarnama

----------


## sanda1977

jutro....mada je već skoro podne...
da vas pitam da li se vama ikad dogodilo da vam se uklješti jajnik? meni se dogodilo već par puta....jučer navečer mi se toliko uklještio da nisam mogla stati na nogu....kao da vas netko stisne za jajnik i ne pušta...kao grć....ne znam kako bi to opisala i uvijek samo lijeva strana....da li su to možda ligamenti pa se rastežu,ili me stvarno uhvati grč nisam mogla zakoračit ....

----------


## pipi73

> ma joj draga  moj je kašalj koma, neko vrijeme prestane onda opet krene ali u naletima ujutro samo što dušu ne ispovraćam onda cijeli dan mir i sutra ujutro opet, al dr kaže da nije prehlada jako dugo traje kaže da je najvjerojatnije od nedostatka vlage u kući, pa si sad stavljam mokre ručnike oko sebe tako da mogu spavati....sve u svemu par dana ok onda par dana kašalj i stalno tako, na hitnoj bila 2x kod dr opće prakse 2x  nitko te ne ferma iskreno samo kaže pij čaj pa šta mi vrijedi kad ne pomaže ni čaj ni sirup...evo jučer mi bilo super bila sam dugo vani na zraku i kašlja ije bilo čim udjem u kuću koma


Samo da ti kazem da pokusas sa sokom od sipurka...iima da se kupi u Lidl-u...gusti je popout onog od breskve ili kajsije...jako prijatnog ukusa....Meni je on zivot spasio...Kasljla sam skoro mjesec i pol...onako jako ...dusmanski....imam upalu dijafragme koja me jos uvjek boli ako se slucajno zakasljem....bila mi je pukla ona vezica koja povezuje jezik za pod usne duplje...Nocu sam spavala u sjedecem polozaju....Uzas....Probala sam milion stvari samo da me prodje...cajevi..sirupi...med...maslac...ukuvani secer sa miljekom...luk ovaj onaj...I jedno velko NISTA od svega....Poslije samo 1 l tog soka ja se nisam mogla prepoznati...A vec drugi l mi je pomogao da mi se grlo pocne lakse cistiti i ako je sve pokazaivalo da je to suhi kasalj bez slajma....

Sretno

----------


## Moe

Hvala Bubimitka81, maca papucarica, Sandra1971, MalaMa!




> ma joj draga  moj je kašalj koma, neko vrijeme prestane onda opet krene ali u naletima ujutro samo što dušu ne ispovraćam onda cijeli dan mir i sutra ujutro opet, al dr kaže da nije prehlada jako dugo traje kaže da je najvjerojatnije od nedostatka vlage u kući, pa si sad stavljam mokre ručnike oko sebe tako da mogu spavati....sve u svemu par dana ok onda par dana kašalj i stalno tako, na hitnoj bila 2x kod dr opće prakse 2x  nitko te ne ferma iskreno samo kaže pij čaj pa šta mi vrijedi kad ne pomaže ni čaj ni sirup...evo jučer mi bilo super bila sam dugo vani na zraku i kašlja ije bilo čim udjem u kuću koma


hope31 žao mi je da te to još uvijek muči, nadam se da će prestati sada s ljepšim vremenom, vjerojatno je bronhitis  :Sad:

----------


## hope31

> Samo da ti kazem da pokusas sa sokom od sipurka...iima da se kupi u Lidl-u...gusti je popout onog od breskve ili kajsije...jako prijatnog ukusa....Meni je on zivot spasio...Kasljla sam skoro mjesec i pol...onako jako ...dusmanski....imam upalu dijafragme koja me jos uvjek boli ako se slucajno zakasljem....bila mi je pukla ona vezica koja povezuje jezik za pod usne duplje...Nocu sam spavala u sjedecem polozaju....Uzas....Probala sam milion stvari samo da me prodje...cajevi..sirupi...med...maslac...ukuvani secer sa miljekom...luk ovaj onaj...I jedno velko NISTA od svega....Poslije samo 1 l tog soka ja se nisam mogla prepoznati...A vec drugi l mi je pomogao da mi se grlo pocne lakse cistiti i ako je sve pokazaivalo da je to suhi kasalj bez slajma....
> 
> Sretno


Hvala draga baš ću potražiti taj sok, eto ni meni nije pomogao ni čaj,limun med, sirup, šećer s mlijekom, baš ništa, i ja ti spavam većinom u polusjedećem položeju..

----------


## hope31

> Hvala Bubimitka81, maca papucarica, Sandra1971, MalaMa!
> 
> 
> hope31 žao mi je da te to još uvijek muči, nadam se da će prestati sada s ljepšim vremenom, vjerojatno je bronhitis


I ja se nadam draga da će prestati, evo kad izadjem van čisto mi bude dobro ne kašljem, a dr mi je rekla da je bronhitis da bi  mi smetao svježi zrak, eto nemam pojma svi drugačije govore

----------


## Inesz

hope,

alergija na nešto u kući? prašina, dlake, grinje, boje...?

----------


## hope31

> hope,
> 
> alergija na nešto u kući? prašina, dlake, grinje, boje...?


pa izgleda, dr mi je rekla ili alergija na to ili nedostatak vlage zbog grijanja, ma nemam pojma luda sam više

----------


## spodoba

moe, predivno!!  :Zaljubljen: 



> gust je kad se drustvo poveca, argente, legal, spodoba, kako je?
> dakle, rizicne trudnoce, ja sam se bunila protiv mirovanja jer je bilo sve dobro, argumenti su bili-blizanci, godine, trombofilija, puno postupaka..zakljucila sam da su s nama jednostavno oprezniji i usporila sam kad mi je doslo
> medonija, vec smo zakljucili da imamo iste pufove, i meni jedan bio u kracem periodu, a sad ide duzi, al ne mogu reci da me nesto boli, mozda pritisak kad duze stojim, al onda legnem i prodje


valja slusati svoje tijelo..u prvoj trudnoci kao da nisam shvatila da sam u 'drugom' stanju...tj. bila sam aktivna kao i prije trudnoce...kad bi me capile BH kontrakcije bi se sjela na klupu ili stala i ajmo dalje. ne bi sad tako. pogotovo ne jer je ovo MPO trudnoca.

inace..hvata me nervoza jer sam za sat i pol na UZ..bojim se da cu primiti lose vijesti..strah je luda stvar. sva sreca da sam danas doruckovala i odmah mi je bilo nakon toga muka..haha..a i sisobarometar je ok..i jucer mi je bilo muka  :Laughing:  danas smo 8+3

----------


## Mali Mimi

> pa izgleda, dr mi je rekla ili alergija na to ili nedostatak vlage zbog grijanja, ma nemam pojma luda sam više


Pa šta ne odeš na alergo test to možeš ja mislim bez obzira na trudnoću pa barem da znaš razlog

----------


## paty

šta nam je sa sejlom

----------


## sanda1977

> moe, predivno!! 
> 
> 
> valja slusati svoje tijelo..u prvoj trudnoci kao da nisam shvatila da sam u 'drugom' stanju...tj. bila sam aktivna kao i prije trudnoce...kad bi me capile BH kontrakcije bi se sjela na klupu ili stala i ajmo dalje. ne bi sad tako. pogotovo ne jer je ovo MPO trudnoca.
> 
> inace..hvata me nervoza jer sam za sat i pol na UZ..bojim se da cu primiti lose vijesti..strah je luda stvar. sva sreca da sam danas doruckovala i odmah mi je bilo nakon toga muka..haha..a i sisobarometar je ok..i jucer mi je bilo muka  danas smo 8+3


potuno te razumijem draga.....bit će sve ok.....ja sam danas 16 tt i još imam mučnine,ne svaki dan ali se desi još...
pa da gdje nam je *sejla*

----------


## spodoba

cure, evo me s UZ.
mrva je 16.5cm..kuca srce bradikalno - nije htjela mjeriti  broj otkucaja, jer po  ginicki to nije dobro za bejbi zbog nekih termickih djelovanja doplera
malo se samo brinem jer je mrva na 6+4 bila 7mm (ili 6.5) a sad je 16,5. 
po ovoj tabeli koju gledam bi duzina trebala biti 20mm..pa se malo brinem. jel to mozda pocetak zastoja u rastu? gyn kaze da je to sasvim normalna velicina za 8+3. cak je ekstra mjerila glavu i po njoj savrseno odgovara 8+3. beba je bila mirna, dakle lijepo ju je  mogla izmejriti. sto vi kazete na to mjerenje? 
http://www.bluni.de/index.php/a/schwanger_bio_ssl

----------


## kismet

spodoba, na 6+2 je CRL bio 5,2 mm. a na 8+2 CRL 14,3 mm; brinula sam se zbog tablica, a potpuno nepotrebno...isto sam "zabrijala" na zastoj u rastu, ali doktorica je samo rekla da je bitno da srce kuca...strepila sam do trećeg uvz-a sa 12+0 , onda nisu ni mjerili CRL već BPD koji je odgovarao za 12+3 i rekli su da je sve potpuno u redu (zasada, naravno da ludujem do sredine trećeg kad idem opet, ali to je druga priča  :Grin: )

----------


## Sonja29

spodoba ne zamaraj se takvim stvarima. Ako dr. kaže da je sve u redu onda sigurno i je! Ove mjere što imaju na netu to su okvirne mjere,uvijek ima odstupanja.

----------


## Moe

> cure, evo me s UZ.
> mrva je 16.5cm..kuca srce bradikalno - nije htjela mjeriti  broj otkucaja, jer po  ginicki to nije dobro za bejbi zbog nekih termickih djelovanja doplera
> malo se samo brinem jer je mrva na 6+4 bila 7mm (ili 6.5) a sad je 16,5. 
> po ovoj tabeli koju gledam bi duzina trebala biti 20mm..pa se malo brinem. jel to mozda pocetak zastoja u rastu? gyn kaze da je to sasvim normalna velicina za 8+3. cak je ekstra mjerila glavu i po njoj savrseno odgovara 8+3. beba je bila mirna, dakle lijepo ju je  mogla izmejriti. sto vi kazete na to mjerenje? 
> http://www.bluni.de/index.php/a/schwanger_bio_ssl


Ja bih vjerovala liječnici.
Uostalom ako ja znam čitati tu tablicu - to je prosjek (lijevi stupac), a ako pogledaš desni stupac vi ste u tim okvirima.

----------


## sanda1977

> cure, evo me s UZ.
> mrva je 16.5cm..kuca srce bradikalno - nije htjela mjeriti  broj otkucaja, jer po  ginicki to nije dobro za bejbi zbog nekih termickih djelovanja doplera
> malo se samo brinem jer je mrva na 6+4 bila 7mm (ili 6.5) a sad je 16,5. 
> po ovoj tabeli koju gledam bi duzina trebala biti 20mm..pa se malo brinem. jel to mozda pocetak zastoja u rastu? gyn kaze da je to sasvim normalna velicina za 8+3. cak je ekstra mjerila glavu i po njoj savrseno odgovara 8+3. beba je bila mirna, dakle lijepo ju je  mogla izmejriti. sto vi kazete na to mjerenje? 
> http://www.bluni.de/index.php/a/schwanger_bio_ssl


sve je to ok...baš gledam svoje sada....ne brini... :Heart:

----------


## spodoba

hvala suborke  :Naklon: 
paranoja je opasna bolest  :Laughing:  vjerujem da nije bas jednostavno ni izmjeriti mrvu..

----------


## Inesz

spodoba,
moj uskoro jednogodišnjak je na 6+5 bio 4 mm, a na 7+5 11 mm

----------


## beilana

Spodoba a ko kaze da je ona tocno na milimetar napravila mjerenje? Ja se sjecam nada bebuska je na 5+2 bila samo gv i zv i to za 5+0, na 6+3 je bila tocno a na 7+0 je bila za 7+1. Zatim na 10+0 je bila za 10+6, na 19+5 duzina za 19+1 a sad na 28+3 velika za 29+6. Sve govorim samo za duzinu. Iliti crl. Tak da brizi zbilja nema mjesta. Nit oni mozda tocno ne izmjere bas a i nisu svi bebaci isti. Za 3 tjedna bude mozda veca nego kaj treba

----------


## spodoba

hvala curke...bojim se svoje sjene nakon dva pobacaja  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Inesz

crl je udaljenost od tjemena do trtice. crl se mjeri do 14 tt, tako da sa 19 tt ili 28 tt ne možemo govoriti o crl jer se crl tada ne mjeri.

rani embrionalni razvoj je prilično unificiran za ljudske embrije. crl u prvim tjednima trudnoće malo odstupa od embrija do embrija, kasnije u fetalnom razvoju ta odstupanja su puno veća.

----------


## beilana

> crl je udaljenost od tjemena do trtice. crl se mjeri do 14 tt, tako da sa 19 tt ili 28 tt ne možemo govoriti o crl jer se crl tada ne mjeri.
> 
> rani embrionalni razvoj je prilično unificiran za ljudske embrije. crl u prvim tjednima trudnoće malo odstupa od embrija do embrija, kasnije u fetalnom razvoju ta odstupanja su puno veća.


Zelis da ti saljem nalaze na mail? Nisu mi mjerili od 10 do 19tt crl, dalje opet redovno dobivam crl mjeru

----------


## Inesz

crl je udaljenost od tjemena do trtice i mjeri se u embrionalnom razvoju. tko ima mjeru crl u npr 29. tjednu trudnoće vjerojatno nije dobro pročitao nalaz.

----------


## beilana

Mozda ne poznam slova. Nalaz je pred menom. Al da, vjerujem da ga nisam dobro procitala. Draga, imam crl, bpd, fl,ac, hc i tt. I duzinu od tjemena do pete

----------


## Moe

Zainteresirale ste me da idem gledati svoje papire. Zadnji put kad se kod nas spominje CRL vrijednost je pregled sa 12+1 i to je 61,7 mm.
Poslije toga svaki put BPD, AC, FL, TT.

Ako se dobro sjećam na pregledu sa 16 tt sam pitala doktora koliko je sad duga beba, a on mi je odgovorio da se to više ne mjeri, jer nije moguće dati preciznu mjeru radi (skvrčenog) bebinog položaja. Na temelju BPD, AC i FL vrijednosti se procijeni TT djeteta, i to je jedina "konkretna" bebina mjera koju dobijem. 

I gledam sličice uzv-a. Konkretno sa pregleda 24+1:
GA (LMP) 24w1d - EDD (LMP) 17.06.2013.
GA (AUA) 25w0d - EDD (AUA) 11.06.2013.

Po tom zaključujem da je po veličini tj procijenjenoj težini bebe ona neznatno naprednija od datuma poroda izračunatog prema zadnjoj menstruaciji. 

Malo sam kopala sad i po google-u, uglavnom svuda se spominje mjerenje CRL-a do 14. tjedna trudnoće. 
No vjerujem da beilanin liječnik/ca ima parametre na temelju kojih i to izračunava, moguće s nekim naprednim ultrazvukom? Koliko je onda sad ta vrijednost kod vas beilana? 35-40 cm?

----------


## milasova8

Drage moje trudnice,samo uzivajte u bebicama,bez opterecivanja..

Mene je vec pocela jako bolit prepona,desna..jedva hodam..pa zar nije malo prerano za tu bol? 
Danas sam odjednom osjetila i ne prestaje..samo se nadam da sam ju malo istegnula i da ce proci..
Jel ima koja od vas iskustva s tim?

----------


## pipi73

> Drage moje trudnice,samo uzivajte u bebicama,bez opterecivanja..
> 
> Mene je vec pocela jako bolit prepona,desna..jedva hodam..pa zar nije malo prerano za tu bol? 
> Danas sam odjednom osjetila i ne prestaje..samo se nadam da sam ju malo istegnula i da ce proci..
> Jel ima koja od vas iskustva s tim?


Mene boli vec skoro 3 nedelje ...danas sam 23+4....Ne znam tacno koja nedelja si ti ali mislim da je sve to individualno....i normalno...

Sejla nam je u bolnici....prate je....otvorena je vec malo tako da zele da im je na oku....

----------


## milasova8

pipi,znam da su bolovi normalni,ali mi nekako rano..pa ko ce izdrzat do kraja ako ti bolovi budu svakodnevni?¡
Evo danas sam 20+5

Sejlica,jos malo i najcarobniji susret je tu :Smile:

----------


## pipi73

Ne vjerujem da ce da traju do kraja....bolit ce jedno vrijeme pa ce prestati...pa onda opet....tako je bar meni bilo prvi put...

I mene boli desna...mozda se previse oslanjamo na tu nogu...ne znam...Da ti sto prije prodje...i meni naravno  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Evo par tablica i mogućnosti računanja, za one koje vole da sve brojke štimaju
http://www.baby2see.com/medical/charts.html

Ali, nisu ti mm tako bitni. Beba će rasti i ako ne znamo točne mjere. Uživajte što raste.
crl ne može biti 35-40 u 30.tjednu ako se i mjeri. Tada je cijela beba od vrha glave do pete oko 37 cm dugačka.

----------


## hope31

cure jel pije koja heferol,zeljezo mi 7 pa mi dala gin da pijem,pa me zanima jel ga pijete nataste ili poslije jela meni u ljekarnoj rekli poslije jela

----------


## Moe

> cure jel pije koja heferol,zeljezo mi 7 pa mi dala gin da pijem,pa me zanima jel ga pijete nataste ili poslije jela meni u ljekarnoj rekli poslije jela


Pijem ga prije jela (mislim da tako piše i u uputama). Ali vrlo brzo nakon toga (10 min) pristupim doručku, jer u protivnom mi bude zlo ako slučajno želudac duže čeka doručak.

----------


## hope31

> Pijem ga prije jela (mislim da tako piše i u uputama). 
> Ali vrlo brzo nakon toga (10 min) pristupim doručku, jer u protivnom mi bude zlo ako slučajno želudac duže čeka doručak.


pa da vidim da pise nataste a ovaj u ljekarnoj kaze poslije jela pa mi nije bilo jasno...znaci prije dorucka ok tako cu i ja,hvala :Smile: a daj mi reci jel pijes i neki c vitamin uz to?

----------


## Moe

Da, trebala bi uz Heferol trošiti i C-vitamin, ja koristim ovaj.
Prvo popijem Heferol, onda napravim doručak, i negdje pred kraj doručka s mlijekom/jogurtom/vodom progutam i c-vitamin, folnu i omegu369 (naravno sve po preporuci liječnika). Ko neki ovisnik  :Smile: 

Meni je željezo ok, a hemoglobin je snižen. Otkad trošim Heferol - nije se ništa popravilo al ni ne pada dalje (kaže liječnik da je to ok).
Obzirom da sam čitala da žene znaju imati problema od Heferola - prvo sam uzela sirup, a onda sam prešla na Heferol. No nemam od njega nikakve simptome o kojima sam čitala (zatvor i mučnine). Naravno - osim ako odgodim doručak, onda mi krene mučnina, kao što sam napisala...

----------


## hope31

ok hvala draga,ja cu ga od ujutro pocet piti,imam neke sumece c vitamin pa cu njih pit uz heferol,a poslije rucka svakako pijem prenatal pa mi je dosta tableta :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

ja sam na zadnjem uzv od dr. dobila info da nam je curka oko 20 cm (jer joj ne mjeri dužinu više) i da je 360 g. Nekako nisam niti planirala provjeravati i uspoređivati mjere... Puno sam opuštenija i smirenija od kada svakoga dana svoju damu osjetim sve jače i jače  :Smile:  Što god da radim i gdje god da se nalazim jednostavno mi se pojavi osmjeh na licu čim se moja curka počne bacati!  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

evo drage moje i mi smo danas obavile kontrolu. hvala bogu sve je u najboljem redu. sad smo 26+6 i bubica nam ima 1030 g. ženska je drijemala dok smo bile na pregledom. nije joj ni palo na pamet poremetit svoj ritam bez obzira što je toliko očiju bilo uprto u nju.  :Smile:  dobili smo 3d slikicu i ne mogu vjerovati da izgleda kao prava mala djevojčica. baš mi se promijenila u mjesec dana. gledam tu sličicu i ne mogu se nagledati. čiji je nos? čija su usta?  :Zaljubljen:  .

cure i ja pijem heferol. pijem ga poslije ručka i popijem zajedno odjednom njega i vitamin c 500. ne da mi se to razdvajati.

mah-mah svima od moje bube i mene.

----------


## Moe

123beba i MalaMa  :Zaljubljen: 
 :Klap:  za cure!

----------


## mare41

moe, mala ma, beba-bravo za curice!
i ja pijem heferol, nataste, tako su mi rekli, da popijem jos ko zna sta-nista mi ne smeta, samo bujam

----------


## Argente

Vjerojatno su ti u ljekarni rekli poslije jela jer Heferol zna pasti na želudac k'o kamen, ali ako možeš podnijeti bolje je natašte.



> Prvo popijem Heferol, onda napravim doručak, i negdje pred kraj doručka s mlijekom/jogurtom/vodom progutam i c-vitamin, folnu i omegu369 (naravno sve po preporuci liječnika).


Moe, mliječni proizvodi i željezo se ne vole, probaj to mlijeko/jogurt popiti sat prije ili dva sata poslije željeza. Mislim, nije da će se išta dogoditi, samo se slabije apsorbira.

----------


## Mali Mimi

a zašto vi svi pijete Heferol meni to nitko nije rekao jel to uobičajeno da se uzima u trudnoći?

----------


## medonija

bok curke! i ja pijem heferol, meni je dr rekao prenatal poslje doručka, heferol poslje ručka, bilo bi dobro malo C vitamina uz to da se bolje apsorbira, kaže da je dovoljno čaša cedevite..

btw i mi jučer bili na pregledu, obzirom da sam se požalila ne neka stezanja i zatezanja u trbuhu(a prerano je za BH kontrakcije) prepisao mi je da uzmem Gynipral ili Partusisten(svejedno,ovisno što imaju u apoteci) za opuštanje muskulature maternice... 

inače je sve drugo S.A.V.R.Š.E.N.O.! rekao je da je sve kako samo može poželjeti: bebači su super, veliki oko 150g, sve prvoklasno školski!

i vidjeli smo spol!
Zlo mamino koje je bilo živac na zadnjem pregledu i dr je rekao da su takve obično curke, je ipak frajerčina i hahar! i dalje jednako hiperaktivan  :rock:  ...a Naopako više nije naopako i zapravo je mirna i povučena mamina princeza  :Zaljubljen:  Iako se ne bi baš reklo obzirom da se raskrečila i "zaljepila" nam čuču preko ekrana  :Laughing: ... to mora da je s tatine strane, mama je jedna jako fina dama....

ja sam sva zaljubljena u moju djecu!  opet nisam spavala noćaš, previše uzbuđenja i adrenalina... tatica je isto sav u transu, samo ponavlja da sad ima sve što je ikad želio  :Heart: 

uopće ne nalazim riječi da vam opišem osjećaje i sve to... ma šta da vam pričam - pa znate sve! vi me barem razumijete zašto se danas vozim u tramvaju, gledam kroz prozor i cerekam se sama sa sobom, a istovremeno gutam knedle i suzne su mi oči :Zaljubljen: 

ma volim vas sve! pusa svima i pomazite se po buši jednu od nas!

----------


## medonija

Mala Mimi Heferol je željezo, ako ti ne fali, nema potrebe da ga piješ... ja npr. cijeli život imam čak povišeno željezo i moram kontrolirati jetru zbog toga, ali eto u trudnoći, djeca mi sve "popapala" i krvna slika kaže blaga anemija... pa dr propisao heferol  :Wink:

----------


## deniii

cure bravo svima za super uzv :Very Happy: 

*medonja* prekrasnooooooooo cura i dečko ajme pa mogu samo zamisliti kako ste i ti i tata sretni ,čestitam  :Zaljubljen:  mi imamo pregled slj.četvrtak to bi trbalo bit 16+1 nadam se da ćemo i mi vidjeti jel "zlo il naopako" hihihihi

----------


## medonija

hvala* deniii* ma bili bi presretni da je bilo kakva kombinacija! naravno! 
najsretnija sam što je sve odlično, savršeno, i plodna voda i posteljice i svaki milimetar svake bebice i mamin tlak i nalazi sve, sve, sve, baš sve je školski! jednostavno savršeno, i ja mogu u miru uživati u prekrasnoj trudnoći!
baš sam si danas razmišljala kako će si mi sigurno jednog dana faliti da sam trudna i da ću maltretirati muža da moramo na treće  :Laughing:

----------


## kitty

meni je cijelu trudnoću kks bila uredna, kao i željezo, ali sam poslije poroda ipak dobila Heferol  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

MM, meni i bez krvne slike dali željezo, od 20. tjedna na dalje, kao duplići to sve uzmu...
medonija, predivno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## milasova8

123beba, MalaMa, medonija, tako prekrasno,samo uživajte u bebicama.. :Smile: 

svi pijete heferol,a ja Ferrum lek..eto,niakvih nuspojava nemam i pijem 2x1..oduvijek mi je željezo koma..
mi idemo na anomaly scan u Vili sad u četvrtak..jedva čekamo..

a evo,na žalost primjetila sam jučer ujutro sirasti iscjedak,kao glivice :Sad: ..neam pojma otkud ,briseve radila u 1 mj.i sve skroz čisto..hm..sad neam pojma šta ću..dugo mi čekat do iduće kontrole za 3 tjedna

pusa svima

----------


## Mury

Evo i mene cure moje.Muku mucim s proljevom vec cetiri dana,bila u nedj.na hitnoj ginekologiji,jer konstantno imam pritisak na debelo crijevo,i non stop na wc.Na hitnoj mi ctg pokazao male kontrakcije,al cerviks 32 mm (koliki uopce cerviks je normalan?), bebe su ok,i dr.me poslao na zarazno.Na zaraznom danas krv mi izvade,kazu osim anemije ok,te da ce proc uz puno caja i dvopeka, nekakvu otpinu protiv dehidracije  :Sad: ,a ja umirem od gladi.I strah me da sam vec dehidrirala,jer mi dr.na zaraznoj rekla da dehidracija moze smanjit kolicinu plodne vode.I tako,nikako na zelenu granu,taman mucnine prosle,sad opet na dijetu...ali ribice se micu,cak se i tati na dodir javljaju  :Smile: .
PS,i ja pijem heferol,ali uz obrok,jer mi na zeludac kao kamen pada  :Sad:

----------


## milasova8

a joj Mury,tak mi je žao što i kod tebe stalno nešto..samo se drži i bit će sve ok..proći će i to..

a ja evo još ne osjetim svog frajera, sutra punih 21 tt..voljela bi ga osjetiti,ali ne brinem se jer znam da je jako dobro..samo što imam veliku želju da napokon osjetim pokrete..a valda će uskoro

----------


## Gabi25

Mury :Sad:  bas mi je zao da te stalno nešto muči, i ja sam muku mucila s proljevom ali kao nuspojavom antibiotika, ali uz dvopek i stapice stvarno prošlo. Sad se bacam na probiotike. 
Nama je pregled u petak, ne mogu dočekati :Smile:

----------


## mare41

gabi, za što su bili antibiotici?
mury, nek su ti dali tu otopinu, dali bi ti infuziju da si dehidrirala, al dosta si pila i ne brini
milasova, osjetit ćeš bebu za koji dan,, moje cure se promigolje, putuju, al ne lupaju, nekad nježno samo, al nije to stalno, i to tek zadnjih par dana, tako ćeš i ti uskoro

----------


## BigBlue

Prošla su kritična 34 tt, pa izgleda da je nekako došlo vrijeme (čitaj: konačno sam skupila hrabrosti  :Grin: ) da se i ja ovdje javim. Nisam puno pisala, u početku iz razloga što sam vodila listu na našem Odbrojavanju i stvarno mi je bilo teško pisati o svojoj trudnoći dok je u isto vrijeme toliko izjalovljenih nada. Kasnije sam jednostavno pokušavala što više uživati u bebuškama i truditi se ne misliti na išta loše.

Poslijednja tri tjedna sam hospitalizirana i na tokolizi, u konačnici zbog trudova, ali i prijeteće preeklampsije i svih njezinih ružnih nuspojava i inih dijagnoza, koje danas nisu vrijedne ni spomena. Svaki dan je bio dobitak i uspjeli smo izgurati s 31+4 do 34+4. Moji bebači su danas 2300 i 2350, i uskoro ću postati ponosna mama  :Zaljubljen: .

I sad vas čitam; neke ste na samome početku, neke u sredini, neke kao i ja odbrojavate zadnje dane. Želim vam od sveg srca mirne i opuštene trudnoće i, koliko god to bilo teško, ne reagiranje strahom na svaku promjenu, normalno ako je sve u redu (meni je najbolja i najvažnija stvar u trudnoći bio moj ginekolog, kojeg sam mogla kontaktirati sa svim pitanjima i dvojbama, i to odmah; prištedjelo mi je sate i dane nesigurnosti i straha pitajući se je li sve u redu). Želim vam da uživate u svakom trenutku – u vašem djetetu, trudnoći, ali i u sebi i u svom partneru - ovo je vaš zajednički put, ili bolj rečeno zajednički početak jednog novog puta. Do 28 tt sam živjela punim plućima, trudila se uživati u svakom danu i to mi je dalo snage za sve ovo danas. 

Javim vam se kad se nas dvoje konačno susretnemo licem u lice s ova naša dva mala čuda, koja tako dobro poznajemo s monitora. I sve mi se čini da će to biti uskoro  :Wink: 

Ljubim vas sve i sretno!   :Kiss:

----------


## amyx

> a zašto vi svi pijete Heferol meni to nitko nije rekao jel to uobičajeno da se uzima u trudnoći?


Meni je uvijek krvna slika bila savršena, ali u trudnoći moji twinsi sve popapali, pa sam morala željezo

----------


## mare41

bb, draga, sretno, ljubim vas sve 4

----------


## Inesz

BB, sretno!  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## medonija

BigBlue prekrasno! bebači su lijepo veliki i možeš u miru čekati vaš skori susreti :Klap: 

Mury žao  mi je da te stalno nešto muči, valjda je neka virozica i proći će brzo :Love: 
iako ti malo zavidim, meni bi pasao lagani proljev koji dan da se očistim, jer me svako malo muči zatvor :Sad:  probala sam lanene sjemenke, probiotike, smokve, sirup smokve i uz sve to taman sve lijepo "profunkcionira" nekoliko dana i onda opet nastane totalni "zastoj" par dana :Sad: 
ali dobro nek mi je to jedina poteškoća u trudnoći, nitko sretniji od mene!

milasova sigurna sam da ćeš uskoro osjetit frajerčića, pitanje je dana! al razumijem nestrpljivost, ja isto nestrpljivo čekam...

----------


## Argente

> bb, draga, sretno, ljubim vas sve 4


*X*
svaka čast BB, odlično ste izdržali, i veliki su...možda neće biti ovnići ali već sad jesu dva mala soma!

----------


## Gabi25

Mare antibiotici bili za ureaplasmu, pokušavamo je se riješiti ali ne ide bas, tvrd je orah
BB draga uskoro ćete uživati, diiivno, pusa svima!

----------


## željkica

BB sretno od srca!!!!!!!!

----------


## tina29

*BB* sretno!!!

----------


## Moe

> Moe, mliječni proizvodi i željezo se ne vole, probaj to mlijeko/jogurt popiti sat prije ili dva sata poslije željeza. Mislim, nije da će se išta dogoditi, samo se slabije apsorbira.


A znam za to. Ponekad popijem vodu ili cijeđeni sok umjesto mlijeka, al ipak mi je alpsko mlijeko najdraže, ne mogu si pomoći  :Smile: 




> opet nisam spavala noćaš, previše uzbuđenja i adrenalina... tatica je isto sav u transu, samo ponavlja da sad ima sve što je ikad želio


to se zove ljubav!  :Zaljubljen: 

(btw medonija možda imaš zatvor od Heferola?




> mi idemo na anomaly scan u Vili sad u četvrtak..jedva čekamo..


Možda da usput pitaš dr i za iscjedak... ili kontaktiraj telefonski liječnika i prije tih 3 tjedna?




> Evo i mene cure moje.Muku mucim....


Žao mi je da imaš probleme, držim fige da što prije prođu. A da pitaš liječnika da umjesto Heferola trošiš nešto drugo što ti neće tako teško sjedati na želudac? Ja sam u početku koristila neki sirup (nejde na recept).




> Moji bebači su danas 2300 i 2350, i uskoro ću postati ponosna mama .


Bravo mamice! Sretno do čarobnog susreta!

----------


## mostarka86

*BB,* sretno, divan post...tebi i *Sejli* želim najljepši i najbezbolniji porod  :Smile: 

*Mury, Milasova*, sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da lijepo izgurate do kraja  :Smile: 

*medonija*, bravo za tebe i tatu i njegov komentar...stvarno čovjek kada ima to što vi sada, i ne treba ništa više u životu  :Kiss: 

*mare, gabi, den*i, sretno  :Smile: 

svim našim divnim trudnicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god treba i u kojoj god fazi da su  :Smile:

----------


## amyx

BB sretno ... Ceka te najljepse doba

----------


## Zima77

> Prošla su kritična 34 tt, pa izgleda da je nekako došlo vrijeme (čitaj: konačno sam skupila hrabrosti ) da se i ja ovdje javim. Nisam puno pisala, u početku iz razloga što sam vodila listu na našem Odbrojavanju i stvarno mi je bilo teško pisati o svojoj trudnoći dok je u isto vrijeme toliko izjalovljenih nada. Kasnije sam jednostavno pokušavala što više uživati u bebuškama i truditi se ne misliti na išta loše.
> 
> Poslijednja tri tjedna sam hospitalizirana i na tokolizi, u konačnici zbog trudova, ali i prijeteće preeklampsije i svih njezinih ružnih nuspojava i inih dijagnoza, koje danas nisu vrijedne ni spomena. Svaki dan je bio dobitak i uspjeli smo izgurati s 31+4 do 34+4. Moji bebači su danas 2300 i 2350, i uskoro ću postati ponosna mama .
> 
> I sad vas čitam; neke ste na samome početku, neke u sredini, neke kao i ja odbrojavate zadnje dane. Želim vam od sveg srca mirne i opuštene trudnoće i, koliko god to bilo teško, ne reagiranje strahom na svaku promjenu, normalno ako je sve u redu (meni je najbolja i najvažnija stvar u trudnoći bio moj ginekolog, kojeg sam mogla kontaktirati sa svim pitanjima i dvojbama, i to odmah; prištedjelo mi je sate i dane nesigurnosti i straha pitajući se je li sve u redu). Želim vam da uživate u svakom trenutku – u vašem djetetu, trudnoći, ali i u sebi i u svom partneru - ovo je vaš zajednički put, ili bolj rečeno zajednički početak jednog novog puta. Do 28 tt sam živjela punim plućima, trudila se uživati u svakom danu i to mi je dalo snage za sve ovo danas. 
> 
> Javim vam se kad se nas dvoje konačno susretnemo licem u lice s ova naša dva mala čuda, koja tako dobro poznajemo s monitora. I sve mi se čini da će to biti uskoro 
> 
> Ljubim vas sve i sretno!


BB sretno ,,:klap

----------


## Bab

BB draga, još malo i vaša dječica su s vama.
Baš te gušt čitati.
Di si, u petrovoj na cef-u?
Ja ću vjerojatno u petak navratit pa ako si za da te dođem pozdravit.

Mi smo sutra punih 19 tt i ne mogu vjerovati kak mi vrijeme brzo ide... Joj jedva čekam i ja doći u BB-ine tjedne i slatko očekivati svoje ljubavice

pusa curke moje drage i čuvajte se.

----------


## MalaMa

*BB* vi ste daleko dogurali  :Klap:  , kako to brzo prođe,zar ne? mi ćemo na sljedećem pregledu skoro biti kao vi. sve ne vjerujem. želim ti da sve bude uredu do kraja i brz porod!

*Mala Mimi* meni je, koliko znam, uvijek željezo bilo uredu. i sad je, ali je dr. rekao da ne bi trebalo da zbog manjka željeza nakon poroda ne mogu dojiti. očito je vezano jedno uz drugo.
*
milasova* ja bih na tvom mjestu zvala dr. i ja sam se malo splašila svog iscjetka i nekih par dana sam ga promatrala da vidim jel umišljam ili je stvarno drugačiji. i otišla sam dr.između kontrola. bolje da odeš pa i da nije ništa.

*mury* meni je dr. na anomaly scanu rekao da mi je cerviks 30mm i da je to odlično,da je sve ok.

*medonija* potpuno te razumijem, ja sam u tramvaju morala skidati kaput, što od vrućine, što zbog toga da pokažem svoj trbuh, neka ga svijet vidi  :Grin: 

svima želim mirne trudnoće i vesele bebe u bušama  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam sad vadila krv (prošli tjedan ali čekam  i druge nalaze pa da podignem) baš me zanima kakvo je meni željezo, nekad davno sam bila anemična i uzimala sam taj Heforal ali mi je bio grozan imala sam zatvor od njega pa mu se baš ne veselim :Sad: ...
BB baš mi je drago da se dogurali tako daleko još malo do susreta ha?
Amyx kako ti sa svojim bebicama, čovječe ja sam mislila kad rodeš da ćeš biti toliko zauzeta da nećeš stići proviriti na kompjuter a izgleda da si se ti dobro organizirala?

----------


## Mury

Cure, hvala vam na podršci  :Love: ! Evo, danas je bolje, cijelu noć nisma išla na wc (osim naravno piškiti  :Grin:  ), i pritiska onog odvratnog više nema. Ali i dalje ću se držati dijete, popila tableticu za obnavljanje crijevne flore, i smiksala prašak protiv dehidracije...
*BB*, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši skori sustret sa tvojim mišićima  :Smile: 
*Gabi25*, a joj, nisma znala da se boriš sa beštijom, evo ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je se uskoro riješiši zauvijek !!!
*Milasova*, uskoro će se tebi tvoj frajer javiti, i mene su moji naglo počeli lupati prije 10-ak dana, i sve jače svaki dan...mislim da su i prije lupkali, ali slabije, i ja nisam bila sigurna jesu li to oni, ali sad znam da su to oni bili  :Zaljubljen: 
I svima ostlima šaljem veliki  :Kiss:

----------


## amyx

> Amyx kako ti sa svojim bebicama, čovječe ja sam mislila kad rodeš da ćeš biti toliko zauzeta da nećeš stići proviriti na kompjuter a izgleda da si se ti dobro organizirala?


Ja se moram pohvalit da su moje bebice super. Papaju i spavaju, ne zaje...nas. A kad su budni zabavljaju se medusobno, pricaju si nekaj i tak. Sad su poceli promatrat sve zivo po stanu, smiju se lampi,lusterima...tako da ja uglavnom imam vremena skoro pa za sve, caki za komp. Jedino bi voljela odspavat malo vise od 3-4 sata u komadu  :Smile: . Ali ne zalim se. Uzivam...

----------


## MalaMa

amyx bebice su predivne, prave buhtlice  :Wink:

----------


## Sonja29

BB sretno i da što više izgurate 3u1!
Mury drži se draga,sve ćeš to zaboraviti kad zagrliš svoje srečice :Smile: 
amyx kod mene je jedna pa još ne spavam 3-4 sata u komadu ali kao i ti ne žalim se :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11 za našu sejlu

----------


## sanda1977

> *BB* vi ste daleko dogurali  , kako to brzo prođe,zar ne? mi ćemo na sljedećem pregledu skoro biti kao vi. sve ne vjerujem. želim ti da sve bude uredu do kraja i brz porod!
> 
> *Mala Mimi* meni je, koliko znam, uvijek željezo bilo uredu. i sad je, ali je dr. rekao da ne bi trebalo da zbog manjka željeza nakon poroda ne mogu dojiti. očito je vezano jedno uz drugo.
> *
> milasova* ja bih na tvom mjestu zvala dr. i ja sam se malo splašila svog iscjetka i nekih par dana sam ga promatrala da vidim jel umišljam ili je stvarno drugačiji. i otišla sam dr.između kontrola. bolje da odeš pa i da nije ništa.
> 
> *mury* meni je dr. na anomaly scanu rekao da mi je cerviks 30mm i da je to odlično,da je sve ok.
> 
> *medonija* potpuno te razumijem, ja sam u tramvaju morala skidati kaput, što od vrućine, što zbog toga da pokažem svoj trbuh, neka ga svijet vidi 
> ...


evo malo se šlepam i potisujem sve
medonija baš mi je drago i neka sve bude ok.... :Klap: 
ja sam na pregledu za oko 7 dana i možda i mi saznamo spol...ali mi je tko ne važno šta je.....

----------


## beilana

*moe* sorry kaj ti nisam odg do sad. prošli ponedjeljak je pisalo crl=38,49cm
*bb* sretno. već ste veeeliki.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## 123beba

Cure, tako vas je lijepo čitati!!!! Ja u zadnje vrijeme manje pišem jer me mob nešto zeza a do kompa nikako da dođem, ali zato svaki dan pogledam kako ste mi! 

BB već sam se pitala di si nam ti i kako ste... Držim  :fige:  da što duže izdrzite u komadu! 

Medonija, tako si me nasmijala sa svojim zlo i naopako  :Smile:  

Vidim da se borite sa svim i svacim pa šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da svima nama sve bude baš kako treba i da uživamo sa svojim bebicama... 

E da, ja isto često ne mogu skinuti osmijeh s lica jer me moja curka svako malo podsjeti da nisam sama  :Smile:

----------


## spodoba

Cure, mi smo 8+6 i danas sam na ulosku vidjela svjetlo smeckasti iscjedak. Skroz malo. Ok..moram reci da uuzimam vaginalno utrice. I jucer je bilo malo obojeno da nisam ni bila sigurna jel iscjedak, ali danas vidim da jest..
What the heeeell?  :Confused:  jel netko tako nesto imao?

----------


## Mojca

> Evo i mene cure moje.Muku mucim s proljevom vec cetiri dana,bila u nedj.na hitnoj ginekologiji,jer konstantno imam pritisak na debelo crijevo,i non stop na wc.Na hitnoj mi ctg pokazao male kontrakcije,al cerviks 32 mm (koliki uopce cerviks je normalan?), bebe su ok,i dr.me poslao na zarazno.Na zaraznom danas krv mi izvade,kazu osim anemije ok,te da ce proc uz puno caja i dvopeka, nekakvu otpinu protiv dehidracije ,a ja umirem od gladi.I strah me da sam vec dehidrirala,jer mi dr.na zaraznoj rekla da dehidracija moze smanjit kolicinu plodne vode.I tako,nikako na zelenu granu,taman mucnine prosle,sad opet na dijetu...ali ribice se micu,cak se i tati na dodir javljaju .
> PS,i ja pijem heferol,ali uz obrok,jer mi na zeludac kao kamen pada


Mury, probaj iz Bosne ili Srbije nabaviti tot hema http://www.serolf.com/professionalli...A/tothema.html
Lagano pada na zeludac, a odličan je preparat. Šteta, kod nas ga nema.

----------


## beilana

> Cure, mi smo 8+6 i danas sam na ulosku vidjela svjetlo smeckasti iscjedak. Skroz malo. Ok..moram reci da uuzimam vaginalno utrice. I jucer je bilo malo obojeno da nisam ni bila sigurna jel iscjedak, ali danas vidim da jest..
> What the heeeell?  jel netko tako nesto imao?


Ja. Nasli su mi ureaplazmu. Ona zna prouzrocit u ranoj T smeckasto krvarenje. I bitno je rjesit ju ak je to

----------


## mare41

spodoba, bolje bi bilo pitat ko nije smedjario nego ko je, meni je znalo bit i crveno, al malo, vise smedji iscjedak, bio hematomcic koji se cijedio, znaju dr reci da je to i manjak progesterona

----------


## spodoba

mare, ovo moje je svjetlo smedje...a progesteron mi je bio super zadnji put. ako se ne varam oko 70. istina da sam na dvije strane imala zuto tijelo, a zadnji put se vidjelo samo na lijevoj strani, dakle na desnoj je nestalo. a cini mi se i da je na lijevoj zut tijelo bilo vece. sad je na kojih 25-30mm


@beilana - briseve sam radila prije trudnoce i sve je bilo ok. 

nista, zvat cu ordinaciju, otvaraju tek u devet. tko ce to docekati.  :Mad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

možda je hematom u pitanju to je dosta često koliko vidim

----------


## MalaMa

spodoba meni ti je tako smeđe brljavilo nekih 2-3 tjedna svakih 5 dana. uzrok: nepoznat. bris napravila- bakterija nije bilo. hormoni prije ivf svi ok. kako je došlo tako je sa nekih 9 tt nestalo.

----------


## mare41

spodoba, ne znam sta ti mogu reci preko tel., vjerojatno da mirujes, meni je jednako curkalo dok sam lezala i dok sam hodala

----------


## spodoba

> spodoba meni ti je tako smeđe brljavilo nekih 2-3 tjedna svakih 5 dana. uzrok: nepoznat. bris napravila- bakterija nije bilo. hormoni prije ivf svi ok. kako je došlo tako je sa nekih 9 tt nestalo.


hvala cure  :Smile: 
naravno razmisljam i o hematomu, ali u ponedjeljak na UZ nije se vidjelo nista upadljivo. ja sam na heparinu i aspirinu, naravno da razmisljam da to nije malo previse. sad sam radila PH test i PH je ocito u normali. dakle ne bi trebalo biti ni infekcijje.

----------


## Mali Mimi

A zašto i jedno i drugo mislim heparin i aspirin jel to nije odbačeno u novijoj praksi? Još ako krvariš...

----------


## spodoba

tako je doc rekao. KSS i PTT i quick su bili dobri, pa valjda polazi od toga da ne treba nista mijenjati na terapji.
pitat cu danas.

----------


## Mury

*Mojca*, hvala za savjet, probat ću taj preparat nabaviti u Bosni.
*Spodoba*, samo miruj, ja sam na 6+5 bila na UZV, i tada se nije vidio nikakv hematom, da bi na 7+5 imala poplavu, krvavi komadići iz mene ispadali (sorry na opisu), bila sam sigurna da su bebe otišle, umrla od straha...kad na UZV oba srca kucaju, imala hematom, i taj hematom je curkao točno do 15+2 ( to je bio zadnji dan curkanja). S tim što je nakon 10-og tj. par dana čisto, pa par dana curka, i smeđe, i rozo, i narandžasto...ali na kraju sve ok Bogu hvala, evo sad me konstantno lupkaju  :Zaljubljen: 
Vjerujem zato da će i kod tebe biti sve ok, samo se smiri, sve su to implantacijska krvarneja i posljedice pucanja kapilara dok se posteljica formira ( tako mi je dr. na SD pojasnila) i evo ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## hannah8

Spodoba, evo ja sam isto prošli tjedan u 8 tt,malo prokrvarila, nakon toga sam imala 
smeđkasti iscjedak par dana i sad se sve smirilo. Isto mi dr na UZ tjedan dana nije 
vidio nikakav hematom, da bi mi sad na kontroli ovaj tjedan rekao da je bio ipak hematom u pitanju.
Bit će sigurno sve u redu, ja sam morala samo mirovat tih par dana.
  Sve najbolje ti želim! :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

> A zašto i jedno i drugo mislim heparin i aspirin jel to nije odbačeno u novijoj praksi? Još ako krvariš...


Ja sam koristila Fraxiparin i aspirin...Kad bi prokrvarila nisam taj dan pila aspirin ali bi navece normalno dobila fraxiparin.Ali ja nisam imala hematom nego placentu previu,pa je to mozda drugacije?

----------


## spodoba

evo da se javim..bebolino je porastao skoro 4mm od ponedjeljka, ne vidi se nikakav hematom, napravljen je bris.
pricala sam i s mojom gyn a i lucijem..kaze mirovanje, magnezij, a luci kaze i normici 1x2mg..

----------


## BigBlue

Lijepe vijesti spodoba  :Klap:  i još ako je bris sterilan onda stvarno možeš odahnuti. Dobro je mare napisala - više ih je imalo tih smeđarenja, pa čak i krvarenja nego ne... Ako ti je progesteron već jednom pomogao, zašto ne pitati lučija opet (ako ovo pto su ti dali ne pomogne puno).

Milasova, kako je prošao anomaly (ako sam dobro ubrala, jučer ste imali)?

Mury, nadam se da se sve smirilo...

Svima vama šaljem milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje 

Hvala puno na podršci i lijepim riječima, još smo u komadu (danas ravno 35 tt) i još se ne damo van!  :Wink:

----------


## Mury

*Spodoba*, bravo za mrvu  :Klap: 
*BB*, pa ti si nam još u komadu, samo naprijed curo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
Ja sam puno bolje, mada još tu i tamo idem na wc dnevno do 5 puta, ali to je ništa naspram onih 10-15.

----------


## spodoba

bigblue, ma mora da je sterilan. jucer sam radila PH test koji je bas kako treba. stoga ne vjerujem da ce bris biti los.

cure, mazite svoje buse i uzivajte. kad se porodite bit cete sretne uz svoje mrve, ali ce vam kugla nedostajati..hehe  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kismet

Drage moje, sretan Vam Dan žena i želim Vam od srca da iduće godine/i krajem ove dobijete još jednu ženicu ili dečkića koji će vam u budućnosti nositi buketić (a može i oboje) !
Puse  :Heart:

----------


## sanda1977

> Drage moje, sretan Vam Dan žena i želim Vam od srca da iduće godine/i krajem ove dobijete još jednu ženicu ili dečkića koji će vam u budućnosti nositi buketić (a može i oboje) !
> Puse


potpisujem....svima ostalima želim sve najbolje....nisam u toku baš....pa da ne izostavim nekoga...
jučer sam bila u bolnici za tahikardiju,sramota za Osječku bolnicu.....na kraju su mi rekli da mi ne mogu pomoći...nakljukali me nekim lijekovima i imala nuspojave...povračanje..napatila sam se kao vrag.....od 3 ujutro kako su me zaprimili nitko me nije pregledao do navečer,tek navečer dobila jesti....na mkraju sam svojevoljno otišla kući jer sam već bila luda...došla kući stala mi tahikardija.....prestrašno šta se događa tamo  :Sad: 
danas bila na uzv-u sve u redu s obzirom da sam dobila jučer puno terapija za srce....nije utjecalo na bebicu....i saznali smo šta nosim ....jednu malu curicu....hehe presretni smo

----------


## anddu

Ja sam cure danas u sedmom nebu. Na 24+3 obavili smo 4D UZV i detaljno se upoznali s našim bebečom. Nevjerojatan osjećaj je ugledati to malo lice na ekranu. Malo smo se mrštili, malo se smijali, malo zijevali i trpali ručice u usta. Rukice su nam za cijelo vrijeme photo sessiona bile blizu lica, a kad je doktor krenuo pogledati stiže li nam cura ili dečko, naš bebač je odlučio posramiti se pa je spustio rukicu između noga. I tako ostao do kraja pregleda. Tvrdoglavi smo još od malih nogu  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> Ja sam cure danas u sedmom nebu. Na 24+3 obavili smo 4D UZV i detaljno se upoznali s našim bebečom. Nevjerojatan osjećaj je ugledati to malo lice na ekranu. Malo smo se mrštili, malo se smijali, malo zijevali i trpali ručice u usta. Rukice su nam za cijelo vrijeme photo sessiona bile blizu lica, a kad je doktor krenuo pogledati stiže li nam cura ili dečko, naš bebač je odlučio posramiti se pa je spustio rukicu između noga. I tako ostao do kraja pregleda. Tvrdoglavi smo još od malih nogu


super,baš mi je drago... :Klap: 
moja se danas baš pokazala gledala u nas,hehehe! isto je nešto rukicama štrikala,haha

----------


## MalaMa

sanda curica super!!

anddu prekrasno! i naša curka uvijek rukama prekriva lice  :Smile:  dr. nam jedva uhvati sličicu.

sretan vam svima dan žena!!!

----------


## Mojca

> Ja sam cure danas u sedmom nebu. Na 24+3 obavili smo 4D UZV i detaljno se upoznali s našim bebečom. Nevjerojatan osjećaj je ugledati to malo lice na ekranu. Malo smo se mrštili, malo se smijali, malo zijevali i trpali ručice u usta. Rukice su nam za cijelo vrijeme photo sessiona bile blizu lica, a kad je doktor krenuo pogledati stiže li nam cura ili dečko, naš bebač je odlučio posramiti se pa je spustio rukicu između noga. I tako ostao do kraja pregleda. Tvrdoglavi smo još od malih nogu


 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sandra1971

> Ja sam cure danas u sedmom nebu. Na 24+3 obavili smo 4D UZV i detaljno se upoznali s našim bebečom. Nevjerojatan osjećaj je ugledati to malo lice na ekranu. Malo smo se mrštili, malo se smijali, malo zijevali i trpali ručice u usta. Rukice su nam za cijelo vrijeme photo sessiona bile blizu lica, a kad je doktor krenuo pogledati stiže li nam cura ili dečko, naš bebač je odlučio posramiti se pa je spustio rukicu između noga. I tako ostao do kraja pregleda. Tvrdoglavi smo još od malih nogu


 :Very Happy:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Gabi25

Anddu terminuso divno :Smile: 
I ja danas idem malo pogledati našu curku, ne mogu dočekati :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Anddu divno

----------


## maca papucarica

*Anddu* baš prekrasno  :Zaljubljen: 

*Gabi25* uživajte u današnjem druženju. Baš me zanima hoće li mala boksačica ovaj put pokazati pravo lice  :Wink:

----------


## Gabi25

Maco ovaj put je pokazala svoje pravo lice i bila prava mala manekenka koja pozira, zadnji put je vjerojatno imala los dan :Smile: 
Sve je ok, narasli smo, uživali u predstavi a najljepše od svega je kad ju mi gledamo a ona lupa iznutra kao- pustite me na miru i nemojte me uznemiravati :Smile:  ovo je zaista nešto carobno, neopisivo...

----------


## mare41

anddu i gabi, divno!

----------


## maca papucarica

> Maco ovaj put je pokazala svoje pravo lice i bila prava mala manekenka koja pozira, zadnji put je vjerojatno imala los dan
> Sve je ok, narasli smo, uživali u predstavi a najljepše od svega je kad ju mi gledamo a ona lupa iznutra kao- pustite me na miru i nemojte me uznemiravati ovo je zaista nešto carobno, neopisivo...


:rastop:

Mi se u utorak idemo družiti i nadamo se da će i Klempić biti velikodušan kao vaša djevojčica i pozirati nam (ovaj put licem  :Laughing: )

----------


## sanda1977

> Maco ovaj put je pokazala svoje pravo lice i bila prava mala manekenka koja pozira, zadnji put je vjerojatno imala los dan
> Sve je ok, narasli smo, uživali u predstavi a najljepše od svega je kad ju mi gledamo a ona lupa iznutra kao- pustite me na miru i nemojte me uznemiravati ovo je zaista nešto carobno, neopisivo...


 :Klap:

----------


## milasova8

Andu,gabi divno :Smile: 
Sanda,cestitam na curici!!

A mi smo jucer bili na anomaly scanu i presretni smo sto nam je frajer potpuno zdrava bebica :Smile: 
Ponosno nam je pokazivao pisu,ali je zato skrivao lice..mali zlocko..ni nakon setnje od pola sata nam se nije htio pokazati..ocito ce nas iznenaditi svojom ljepotom kad se sretnemo uzivo :Smile: 

Stvarno je poseban osjecaj gledati to malo cudo kako raste u trbuhu.
A izgleda da sam ga i ja danas pocela osjecati,mislim da to vise nisu crijeva,cak sam osjertila malene udarce..
Krasno!!

Pusa svim trudnicama

----------


## 123beba

cure baš je krasno čitati sve ovo... Stvarno je neopisiv osjećaj kada gledaš to malo stvorenje i vidiš što sve radi... Meni je tako blesavo kada me netko pita jel beba oživjela... Ja svaki put kažem kako je moja živa od samog početka pa i onda kada ju ja nisam osjetila bila je poprilično živahna  :Smile: 

Moja dama je danas dopodne bila mirna (očito joj se nije svidio OGTT kao niti mami), ali je zato sada zadnjih pola sata u punom pokretu... Zna žena da je danas naš dan pa tulumari!  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

milasova, eto, lupka, divan osjecaj
kako stojite s guk-om? ja po novijim kriterijima sa secerom 5.3  zavrsila na dijeti, ogtt radite nakon 24.tjedna?

----------


## Mali Mimi

*mare* a kako se gleda šećer jel to iz krvi jer meni je on 5,7 a još je ispod gornje granice?
Gabi25 super :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

mm, guk je iz krvi, najobicnije vadjenje na taste, novi kriteriji imaju donju granicu 5.1, a meni je 5.3 i stavili me na dijetu, daj razgovaraj s nekim dr-om o tome, nemaju trudnice iste kriterije ko ostali

----------


## Mali Mimi

Uf sad si me prepala, znači *gornja* granica je 5.1?

----------


## Gabi25

Mare meni je doktor rekao da se ogtt može raditi između 22. i 28. tt. Ja bas idem u ponedjeljak. 
Meni je guk zadnji put bio 4 i nešto sitno, ali mislim da je samo ogtt pravi pokazatelj+ može te doktor i ranije poslati na ogtt ako misli da naginjes gest. dijabetesu

----------


## mare41

gabi, za ogtt prije 22.-meni rekose 24. kazu da moze biti lazno negativan zbog zrelosti gusterace da reagira na opterecenje
mm, ja startala s 4.7,  i poraslo, mislim, nije to nista za paniku, al treba pazit da ne raste-uz dijetu

----------


## Gabi25

Onda nemam pojma, valjda svaki doktor drugačije misli. 
U svakom slučaju mare moja ne gine nam dijeta LOL

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da meni pogotovo ja vas već sad prešišala sa nalazima

----------


## mare41

gabi, ne ide nam u prilog forumsko druzenje u slasticarni u utorak, al ti jos smijes
cure, ko moze-dodjite se podruzit u utorak

----------


## Gabi25

To će mi vjerojatno biti zadnje hahaha 
I ja pozivam sve cure da nam se pridruže i da se lijepo podruzimo :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Šta svi idu na OGTT, ja mislila samo oni koji probiju 5.1 GUK?  :Unsure: 
Bolje da se ja najedem dok sam još ispod granice

----------


## anabanana

Mene kolegica neki dan zbunila. Isla je na ogtt, i nakon 2 stata joj je bio 7.1, i stavili je na dijetu, a meni je u 1. trudnoći nakon 2 sata bio 7.3, i moja gin. mi je tada rekla da se u trudnoći tolerira do 7.8. jel se to promjenilo?

----------


## mare41

anab, kad ti je bila prva trudnoca? ovo su novi kriteriji, jucer sam kopala podatke, al naravno da nisam zapamtila, znam da je granica 7, al ko bi pamtio decimalu, kopat cu opet
argente, nisam jos skuzila jel idu svi ili samo indikacije

----------


## Gabi25

> Šta svi idu na OGTT, ja mislila samo oni koji probiju 5.1 GUK? 
> Bolje da se ja najedem dok sam još ispod granice


Ne znam ni ja jel idu svi, mene doktor šalje jer mi je plodna voda po količini na gornjoj granici a i dobila sam dosta kilica pa ništa ne prepustamo slučaju.

----------


## Mury

*Anddu*, *Gabi25*, *Sanda1977*  :Love: , prekrano, samo uživajte u svojim mrvicama!!!
Evo ja još muku mučim s proljevom, uz to imam užasan pritisak na debelo cijevo svo vrijeme, bole noge, kukovi, prepone...trbuh napet, puca po šavovima...aaaa, tko kaže da je drugo tromjesečje blaženo  :Sad: . Ali, sve ću izdržat, samo da bebe budu ok, a vjerujem da hoće, jer njima očito ovo moje stanje ne smeta, lupaju po cijele dane, i to imaju baš prave udarce, tuku i po mjehuru i po crijevima, najrađe ne bih ustajala sa wc školjke  :Grin:

----------


## anabanana

> anab, kad ti je bila prva trudnoca? ovo su novi kriteriji, jucer sam kopala podatke, al naravno da nisam zapamtila, znam da je granica 7, al ko bi pamtio decimalu, kopat cu opet
> argente, nisam jos skuzila jel idu svi ili samo indikacije


2008. godine. Malo mi je glupavo to da se kriteriji mijenjaju svakih nekoliko godina, kao i za kolesterol..moja je trudnoća billa ok, beba se rodila sa 38plus3 sa 3180 gr.

----------


## mare41

ananb evo http://www.hdgo.hr/Default.aspx?sifraStranica=591 
po ovom 7,1 nakon 120 min nije kriterij za dijetu, ko će njih znati, ne drže se svi tih smjernica (a trebali bi)

----------


## milasova8

Prema ovim kriterijima onda svaka trudnica ima poviseni secer :Sad: 
Bas gledam svoje nalaze GUK 4,4 u 7tt..poslje nisam kontrolirala. Vjerovatno cemo to uskoro napravit,blizi se 24tt.
Ali jedem dosta slatkog,treba to reducirat dok je vrijeme..

----------


## anabanana

pa ja sam to razumila da je granica čak 8.5, nakon 2 sata za dijagnozu gest.dijabetesa......ja u pon. idem vadit samo guk, pa ćemo vidit..

----------


## anddu

Mury draga drži se, valja će uskoro proći.

Mene dr. očito ne misli slati na OGTT, jer smo bili na pregledu s 24+3 i ponovno tek na 28+3, a nije mi to niti spominjao. Ja sam ga,, doduše, mislila pitati ali me omađijala naša ribica na ekranu pa sam zaboravila. Spominjao je jedino KKS i ponavljanje briseva

----------


## Mali Mimi

anddu a kakva ti je bila glukoza 1.put

----------


## anddu

Bila je 5, vidim da je granica 5,1 ili sam krivo shvatila? Ali vidim da se rasplela rasprava šalju li se svi na OGTT pa...

----------


## Moe

Kod mene je GUK bio ok 2 puta, dr me svejedno poslao na OGTT. Srećom je bio ok.

----------


## hope31

mene je u 22 tjednu gin slala vadit OGTT i prije opterecenja je bio 4,2 a nakon 3,6 pa mi to malo cudno jos ona kaze nizak je da popravim hranom...a majke ti mile nema sta ne jedem nemam s cim popravljat ocistila sam frizider i sve ostalo:/

----------


## 123beba

Ja ću nalaz ogtt-a dobiti u uto dopodne... Taman da znam jel smijem slatko na našem druženju  :Smile:  nadam se da smijem jer jako volim... A na ogtt me slala jer mi je tata dijabetičar pa onda automatski šalju...

----------


## mare41

stavljam i ovdje link za čestitke Big Blue http://forum.roda.hr/threads/79212-R...12#post2363012
matahari, jesi nam sad ti na redu? kako je?
beba, veselim se druženju u utorak

----------


## matahari

> stavljam i ovdje link za čestitke Big Blue http://forum.roda.hr/threads/79212-R...12#post2363012
> matahari, jesi nam sad ti na redu? kako je?
> beba, veselim se druženju u utorak


mare imas pp!

----------


## sejla

Drage moje cure, hvala vam od  :Heart:  na pitanjima i brizi, divne ste  :Kiss: 
Evo da vam pokažem svog anđelka! Ema je rođena carskim rezom ovaj utorak nakon prokidanja vodenjaka i troipolsatnih trudova pod dripom. Budući da je u zadnji čas krivo namjestila glavicu, bilo bi opasno vaginalno. Bila je 2760g teška i 48cm duga. Obje smo dobro, odmah isti dan na intenzivnoj uspostavile dojenje  :Smile:  Iako sam imala strahove od carskog, super sam ga podnijela, rez savršen, a trbuh već ravan ko i prije t  :Grin: 
Od jučer uživamo kod kuće u maženju i paženju, još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati da je to majušno savršenstvo moja kćer  :Zaljubljen: 

svima velika pusa i mirne trudnoće želim, a friškim mamicama i trudnicama iskrene čestitke!!!!!!!!

----------


## kiki30

Sejla,čestitam od srca !!  :Very Happy:  malena je predivna...

----------


## kitty

sejla, čestitam na bebačici, prekrasna je!

----------


## mare41

draga, sejla, cestitam! predivnatje cura! uzivajte

----------


## milasova8

Sejla,draga,čestitam od srca!! Ema dobrodošla na ovaj svijet,ljepotice mala!
ne mogu vjerovati da je već toliko prošlo-uf,kad se sjetim kad smo si pisale prije postupka..ajme,predivno.-)

----------


## Zima77

Cestitke sretnoj obitelji Uzivajte ema je bellisima :Very Happy:

----------


## 123beba

sejla, curka ti je preslatka... mali anđelčić!  :Smile:  Čestitam tebi i tvom dragom. Želim ti brzi potpuni oporavak da možete uživati jedna u drugoj u potpunosti!!!!!!!!!!!! Prekrasno!!!!!!!!

----------


## mostarka86

Potpisujem Milasovu8, stvarno je brzo sve prošlo, nekako se baš sjećam tvojih početaka, i bete i uzv, presretna sam zbog tebe...Sejla, čestitam ti od  :Heart: , a malenoj Emi želim veliku dobrodošlicu, da je živa i zdrava svojim roditeljima 100 godina...ljubim vas obje  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## 123beba

e da, mare, i ja baš jedva čekam druženje u utorak! Baš se veselim!

----------


## milasova8

I ja se veselim druzenju,da vidim svoje terminuse,a i ostale cure naravno :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> Evo da vam pokažem svog anđelka!


Kakva ljepotica! Čestitam roditeljima na divnoj bebi, a i bebi na roditeljima!  :Smile: 




> I ja se veselim druzenju,da vidim svoje terminuse,a i ostale cure naravno


a ja ne mogu doći  :Sad: , moram na pregled - družiti se s Mini Moe  :Taps:  
Ljubim vas sve!

----------


## mare41

moe, pa kad je pregled? druzenje se zna oduzit, da dam broj pa da provjeris jesmo jos tamo?
milasova, mury nam nece moci doci

----------


## spodoba

Sejla, cestitke na predivnom smotuljku!  :Very Happy:  ♥

----------


## Bubimitka81

Sejla čestitam tebi i TM, Ema je divna  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sivka

pozdrav cure, danas mi je točno 6+0 tt i u noći oko 2h sam primjetila opet smeđi iscjedak na dnevnom.. :Shock:  dalje mi lagano pljucka, lagani su i grčevi ali ništa jako bolno...na terapiji sam 3x2 vaginalno utrići,inače mi je bilo smeđarenje 14dnt i dalje ništa ( do danas ) jel molim vas imala koja takvo iskustvo? moj soc. ginić radi danas popodne i obavezno ću zvati... ali užasno se bojim... :Sad:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Sivka ovdje je puno cura imalo i smeđarenje i pravo krvarenje i na kraju je sve bilo dobro.. Miruj i možda da piješ utriće dok se ne javiš svojem dr.. :neznam: 
Bit će sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Jeste li vi koristile kakve antibiotike ili kapi za nos (antibiotske) tijekom trudnoće. Ja imam opet upalu sinusa i već nekoliko dana boli glava, inhalacije mi ne pomažu kao ni razna ispiranja...

----------


## mare41

mm, dr će ti reći za antibiotik, a ja kupila lupocet-u slučaju da bi nekad zatrebalo, kažu da samo to smijemo kao analgetik i antipiretik
sivka, bubimitka ti sve rekla, zaista to nije neuobičajeno

----------


## maca papucarica

*Sejla* čestitam na malenoj ljepotici  :Zaljubljen:  . 
Terminušice *Moe*, jel se vi to gledate kod više dr ili samo meni vrijeme leti? Čini mi se kao da je nedavno bio nježni izvještaj sa posljednjeg druženja...
*Matahari* mila, želim ti brz i lagan porod, a onda duuugo godina uživanja u vašoj šmizlici  :Kiss:

----------


## sivka

hvala cure, malo ste me smirile.. :Undecided:  nadam se da bude sve ok...

----------


## andreja

Sivka čestitam na trudnoći!!!
Ne boj se ne mora biti ništa loše,ja sam isto imala tjedan dana lagani smeđi iscjedak i na kraju je sve dobro ispalo,moja mrvica će uskoro 3 godine!
samo miruj i obavezno se javi giniću.
baš mi je drago zbog tebe!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

> mm, dr će ti reći za antibiotik, a ja kupila lupocet-u slučaju da bi nekad zatrebalo, kažu da samo to smijemo kao analgetik i antipiretik
> sivka, bubimitka ti sve rekla, zaista to nije neuobičajeno


A ja popila lekadol i danas i jučer

----------


## Inesz

cure,
lekadol i lupocet sadrže istu djelatnu tvar: paracetamol.

----------


## Mali Mimi

uf sad mi lakše, a i čini mi se da mi je još davno rekla dr. da se smije u trudnoći to dvoje

----------


## Moe

*mare41* pošalji mi broj u inbox, thnx!

*maca papucarica* - dobro si primjetila, imala sam prošli tjedan neki issue - nisam znala jel plodna voda iscurila u snu il nešto drugo  :Laughing:  pa sam imala hitan pregled odmah taj dan a i dogovoren je redoviti pregled 2 tjedna ranije za svaki slučaj  :Smile:  da se uvjerimo da je sve ok  :Smile: 
Trebala sam tek 26.3. al eto idem sutra  :Smile:  
Bar ćete čitati novi izvještaj  :Aparatic:

----------


## hope31

sejla čestitam na prekrasnoj curici uživajte mazite se i pazite :Smile:

----------


## medonija

Sejla čestitam na curetku - savršena je!  :Klap: 
čestitke i Big Blue! nadam se da je sve i više nego dobro!

----------


## matahari

Hvala draga. Nadam se da ce sretna objava ubrzo...




> *Sejla* čestitam na malenoj ljepotici  . 
> Terminušice *Moe*, jel se vi to gledate kod više dr ili samo meni vrijeme leti? Čini mi se kao da je nedavno bio nježni izvještaj sa posljednjeg druženja...
> *Matahari* mila, želim ti brz i lagan porod, a onda duuugo godina uživanja u vašoj šmizlici

----------


## Inesz

matahari,
još malo do časa koji će zauvijek promijeniti tvoj život. 
 :Smile: 

sretno!

----------


## sanda1977

> Drage moje cure, hvala vam od  na pitanjima i brizi, divne ste 
> Evo da vam pokažem svog anđelka! Ema je rođena carskim rezom ovaj utorak nakon prokidanja vodenjaka i troipolsatnih trudova pod dripom. Budući da je u zadnji čas krivo namjestila glavicu, bilo bi opasno vaginalno. Bila je 2760g teška i 48cm duga. Obje smo dobro, odmah isti dan na intenzivnoj uspostavile dojenje  Iako sam imala strahove od carskog, super sam ga podnijela, rez savršen, a trbuh već ravan ko i prije t 
> Od jučer uživamo kod kuće u maženju i paženju, još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati da je to majušno savršenstvo moja kćer 
> 
> svima velika pusa i mirne trudnoće želim, a friškim mamicama i trudnicama iskrene čestitke!!!!!!!!


čestitam ti od srca

----------


## MalaMa

sejla Ema je prekrasna. Česitam od srca!!!

----------


## sivka

> Sivka čestitam na trudnoći!!!
> Ne boj se ne mora biti ništa loše,ja sam isto imala tjedan dana lagani smeđi iscjedak i na kraju je sve dobro ispalo,moja mrvica će uskoro 3 godine!
> samo miruj i obavezno se javi giniću.
> baš mi je drago zbog tebe!!!


hvala draga, evo bili kod dr. i za sada sve dobro uslučaju čistog krvarenja javiti se na hitnu, inače redovna kontrola kod njega, ( 21.03. ) eto malo sam smirenija porasli smo i sad smo 4mm!

----------


## sivka

da se pridružim svim curama čestitke od  :Heart:

----------


## matahari

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Hvala!




> matahari,
> još malo do časa koji će zauvijek promijeniti tvoj život. 
> 
> 
> sretno!


Sejla, čestitke!!!

----------


## Mury

Cestitke Sejli i BB  :Very Happy: !!!!
Ja cure mojeu bolnici,vodenjak mi u rodnici,ne mogu mi ni serklazu napravit.Sad lezim 24 sata,i dobivam antibiotik venozno....svaki izgurani dam je pobjeda za nas!

----------


## Inesz

Mury,
draga, mislim na tebe i tvoje bebice.
Izdržite još dugo.
~~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

> Cestitke Sejli i BB !!!!
> Ja cure mojeu bolnici,vodenjak mi u rodnici,ne mogu mi ni serklazu napravit.Sad lezim 24 sata,i dobivam antibiotik venozno....svaki izgurani dam je pobjeda za nas!


 :Love:  mislim na vas

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mury draga držite se........

----------


## Gabi25

Ajme Mury draga držite se, pa šta se dogodilo? Kako si skuzila za vodenjak?

----------


## Beti3

> Cestitke Sejli i BB !!!!
> Ja cure mojeu bolnici,vodenjak mi u rodnici,ne mogu mi ni serklazu napravit.Sad lezim 24 sata,i dobivam antibiotik venozno....svaki izgurani dam je pobjeda za nas!


Mury  :Love:

----------


## uporna

*Sejla* čestitke na prekrasnoj curki.
*Mury* vibrice da izdržite do kraja.

----------


## hrki

Sejla čestitam na prekrasnoj bebici,uživajte!
Mury,držite se  :Love:

----------


## milasova8

A joj,Mury,draga,drzite se..
Vibram iz sveg srca da sto duze izdrzite skupa i da na kraju sve bude dobro~~~~~~

----------


## spodoba

> Cestitke Sejli i BB !!!!
> Ja cure mojeu bolnici,vodenjak mi u rodnici,ne mogu mi ni serklazu napravit.Sad lezim 24 sata,i dobivam antibiotik venozno....svaki izgurani dam je pobjeda za nas!


boze dragi, neka se samo zavrsi sve kako treba  :fige:

----------


## pipi73

> Cestitke Sejli i BB !!!!
> Ja cure mojeu bolnici,vodenjak mi u rodnici,ne mogu mi ni serklazu napravit.Sad lezim 24 sata,i dobivam antibiotik venozno....svaki izgurani dam je pobjeda za nas!


Mislim na vas i molim se iz sveg srca da izdrzite jos dugo...dugo.....Sve ce to biti najbolje....

----------


## kismet

Mury, želim ti još puno, puno dana s bebicama na sigurnom, u tvojoj "buši", mislim na vas  :Heart:

----------


## beilana

Mury draga pa kak se to dogodilo? Drzim fige i mislim na vas. Puno vibrica za mrve da se jos ne guraju van i da uspijete izdrzati skoro do termina. Samo bez nerviranja polako dan po dan.

----------


## 123beba

mury, za tebe i bebice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Da sve bude u najboljem redu! Drži se!

----------


## mostarka86

Mury, vibram iz sveg srca da što duže mrvice budu u pupi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Moe

> ....svaki izgurani dam je pobjeda za nas!


Draga Mury, želim da iz bitke izađete kao pobjednici za 3-4 mjeseca! Drž se, čuvaj bebice! Mislim na Vas!  :Love:

----------


## BigBlue

Draga Mury,
drži nam se, i čuvaj sebe i bebice.

Da ostanu s tobom što dulje i da sve bude dobro ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

Mury draga, šaljem sve moguće vibre da izdržite čim duže ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

A joj Mury...mislim jako na vas i želim vam da izdržite što dulje i da sve ispadne najbolje moguće.
Pusa velika i drž'te se.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

Draga BB, 
čestitam na prekrasnoj dječici.
Tebi želim brz oporavak i skori odlazak doma da možete svi skupa počet uživat onak zapravo a malcima želim dobrodošlicu na ovaj svijet. :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mury da čim duže izdržite~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~

----------


## sejla

Hvala vam drage moje  :Kiss:   :Heart: 

Mury, drž nam se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

BB, čestitke na prekrasnoj dječici  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mojca

Mury.... izdržite još puno. 
 :Heart: 
~~~~~~~~

----------


## Miki76

Mury, uz vas smo....

----------


## Bab

Miki, čestitam ti ovim putem na plusiću iz kućne radinosti.
Ajme što volim ovakve vijesti...ma baš si me raznježila.
Želim jednu mirnu i sretnu trudnoću

----------


## Marlen

Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ samo da bebice što duže budu kod tebe u pupi i ojačaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lasta

Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da budete još dugo 3u1 :Heart:

----------


## hope31

Mury draga puno vibrica za tebe i tvoje bebice da što duže izdržite, mislim na vas

----------


## mari mar

Mury~~~~~~~~~~~~drži se  :fige: 
sejla i BB čestitke od  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## spodoba

dobro jutro.. 
mury, kako si danas, ima li kakvih (lijepih) novosti?

mi smo jucer bili na savjetovanju sto uciniti, da li punkciju korionzoten ili amnio. u okviru toga su radili i UZ gdje mi lezi placenta. bebolino je u tjedan dana porastao 1cm..dakle rast je ravnomjeran..nema nikakvih hematoma i slicno..a velika seka je po prvi put vidjela bebu na UZ. bila je jako uzbudjena  :Zaljubljen: 
ne smijem jos glasno reci, ali kao da se pomalo opustam..mada se jos ne usudim napraviti ticker (9+5)  :Laughing:

----------


## rozalija

Myru mislim na vas i molimo se za tvoje bebice  da što duže ostanu kod mamice. Drži se draga biće dobro.

----------


## MalaMa

mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## deniii

Mury draga i ja vibram da sve bude OK :Very Happy: 
ostalim curama veliko mahanje , evo nama danas 16 punih tjedana , a da mi nije ove trbušine ja i dalje ne bi vjerovala da sam TTTTTTTT :Zaljubljen:

----------


## pipi73

Samo zelim uputiti vibrice za Mury i njene bebice...ima li ko vjesti o njima...Poz svima...

----------


## Mia Lilly

> mm, dr će ti reći za antibiotik, a ja kupila lupocet-u slučaju da bi nekad zatrebalo, kažu da samo to smijemo kao analgetik i antipiretik
> sivka, bubimitka ti sve rekla, zaista to nije neuobičajeno



Lupocet ne smiješ piti ako koristiš heparin. Pročitaj..

*Mury*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i bebice

----------


## Mojca

Mury~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

[QUOTE=Mia Lilly;2365412]Lupocet ne smiješ piti ako koristiš heparin. Pročitaj..

Ajme ja dobila amoxicilin antibiotik jučer (jedva mi je i to dala jer sam trudna) i sad čitam da se ne smije ni to sa antikoagulantima koristiti a ja isto na fragminu i sad ne znam što da radim.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Ajme ja dobila amoxicilin antibiotik jučer (jedva mi je i to dala jer sam trudna) i sad čitam da se ne smije ni to sa antikoagulantima koristiti a ja isto na fragminu i sad ne znam što da radim.


Ma ne bi ni ja to znala da mi nije počeo rasti umnjak u 6 mj. trudnoće. Boljelo je za poluditi pa sam otišla na hitnu da mi kao razrežu meso da lakše izađe. Nisu ni to htjeli zbog fragmina. Čak su zvali magistru u ljekarnu da vide šta smijem popiti protiv bolova i rekla je ništa bez liječničkog nadzora. Isto zbog fragmina.
A inhalacije ne pomažu?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ne čak mi je rekla da toplo širi krvne žile i da mi bude još gore, mogu samo ispiranje rinohornom...

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Mali Mimi*, poslal sam ti pp.

----------


## medeni

Mury, mislimo na vas :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Evo mene cure moje,rasplakale ste me kad vidim koliko vibri za nas,pa moramo uspjeti.Evo stanje je stabilno,nema grceva,stolica normalna...ali je kriticno,i tu se nista ne moze promijeniti,samo da ostane sto duze ovako.Dr.se bore antibioticima da ne dodje do infekcije,a ja lezanjem,svaki pokret ulijeva strah,posebno odlazak na wc.Da nam izdrzat bar jos 6tj.Danas smo 21+4.
Velika pusa svima!PS, moram pohvalit osoblje na SD,fenomenalni su i strucnost i ljubaznost!

----------


## Sonja29

mury draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što duže ostanete 3u1

----------


## kitty

Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Mia Lily, thanks (ne čitam nikad upute za ništa pa ni recepte :Smile: )
Mury moja mila, ljubim!

----------


## Mali Mimi

mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## anabanana

Mury  :Love:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mury draga da izdržite što duže ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 123beba

mury, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok, da još tjednima ostanete skupa i onda svi zajedno i fit krenete kući! drži se!

----------


## kismet

Mury, za minimum 6 tjedana, hrabru mamu i male borce ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## lovekd

Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da čim duže izdržite 3 u 1  :Smile:  Sretnoooooooooooooooooooooo  :Smile:   :Shy kiss:   :Smile:

----------


## tina29

> Mury, za minimum 6 tjedana, hrabru mamu i male borce ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


veliki *x*!

----------


## Lua

Draga Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## Mojca

Mury ~~~~~~~ od srca, svako malo si mi u mislima s dobrim željama.  :Heart:

----------


## lasta

Mury bas sam danas mislila i brojila u kojem si tt...izgurajte ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart:  za dva mala hrabra borca i mamu i tatu

----------


## beilana

Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mostarka86

muryyyyyyyyyyyyyyy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~

----------


## rose

mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maca papucarica

*Mury*, hrabra naša mamice, naravno da svi mislimo na vas i vaša mala blaga...
Šaljem bezbroj pozitivnih misli i molitava, da mali borci rastu i jačaju i da mama lavica što dulje izdrži  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## alma_itd

*Mury* draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da izdrzite sto duze zajedno.

----------


## Muma

*Mury* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## anddu

> cure,
> lekadol i lupocet sadrže istu djelatnu tvar: paracetamol.


U ovo sam i ja bila uvjerena dok se danas nisam šokirala - na lekadolu piše da ga trudnice ne smiju uzimati  :Shock: , a ja ga već pila u trudnoći. Sad sam zbunjena jer me uhvatila užasna upala sinusa i glava rastura... 

Mury, držite se vas troje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ što duže da ste 3u1

----------


## sanda1977

> U ovo sam i ja bila uvjerena dok se danas nisam šokirala - na lekadolu piše da ga trudnice ne smiju uzimati , a ja ga već pila u trudnoći. Sad sam zbunjena jer me uhvatila užasna upala sinusa i glava rastura... 
> 
> Mury, držite se vas troje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ što duže da ste 3u1


na svakom lijeku piše da ne smiju trudnice piti,a i ja sam ga pila 2 puta zbog glavbolje....najbolje ništa ne piti,ali kad te bol ili bolest uhvati čovijek si mora olakšati bar malo...
*Mury*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## anddu

Ma na lupocetu ne piše kao na lekadolu da se ne smije, dapače piše da ga se u trudnoći smije naravno uz preporuku liječnika. I znam sanda da je najbolje ništa ne piti, popila sam u 25 tjedana dvije tablete zbog jakih bolova u glavi. I ista me sad rastura zbog jake upale sinusa.

----------


## Mali Mimi

anddu ali dalje piše da se o uzimanju ljekova posavjetujemo sa svojim doktorom (znači ako je meni dr. rekla da se smije onda se valjda može korisiti) a svi će se manje više ograditi o korištenju ljekova u trudnoći, no postoje oni koji se nikako ne smiju koristiti i onih koji ipak mogu kad "zagusti"

----------


## anddu

Ma da, znam MM, i treba se posavjetovati s liječnikom što ću i učiniti, ali eto samo me zateklo ovo s lekadolom

----------


## beilana

> Ma da, znam MM, i treba se posavjetovati s liječnikom što ću i učiniti, ali eto samo me zateklo ovo s lekadolom


Mislim da se nemas kaj brinut radi toga. To druga stvar da ga pijes svaki dan, onda mozda moze naskoditi. Ja sam nedavno spekla cijeli dlan na kamin i peklo je uzasno. Doktorica mi je rekla da smijem lupocet ili lekadol. To je u slucaju nuzde. Ta jedna ne moze nist. Slijedeci put bus uzela lupocet i sve ok  :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

*Mury* mislim na vas i vibram da čim duže izdržite 3 u 1 :Love:

----------


## Ginger

*Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba

*
sjela i BB dječica su  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tikica_69

Mury, morala sam ti doći malo zavibrati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## corinaII

Mury draga~~~~~~~~~~~
Molim za vas 3    <3

----------


## žužy

*Mury*, :fige:  da što duže izdržite u jednom paketu
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

Joj cure moje,opet ste me rasplakale,pa jednostavno moramo izgurat zbog svih vas kojima je toliko stalo!Stanje je i dalje stabilno,ponekad malo sukrvice...ali guramo.
Lubim vas sve!!!!
Tikica69  :Love:

----------


## beilana

Mury vjerujem da vecina foruma misli i vibra za vas  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## kiki30

Mury,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i nazad!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## hrki

Mury vibram da što duže izdržite 3U1  :Love:

----------


## ljubilica

*mury*  :fige:  da izdržite maximalno

----------


## milasova8

Mury,i ja vibram iz sve snag da što duže izdržite~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

> Ma na lupocetu ne piše kao na lekadolu da se ne smije, dapače piše da ga se u trudnoći smije naravno uz preporuku liječnika. I znam sanda da je najbolje ništa ne piti, popila sam u 25 tjedana dvije tablete zbog jakih bolova u glavi. I ista me sad rastura zbog jake upale sinusa.


mogu misliti kako te boli,tako je i mene...uh...a i kad sam popila ništa mi nije popustilo...
~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti što prije prođe upala sinusa  :Love:

----------


## pipi73

Mury molim se iz sve snage za vas....samo polako,dan za danom

----------


## sanda1977

> Joj cure moje,opet ste me rasplakale,pa jednostavno moramo izgurat zbog svih vas kojima je toliko stalo!Stanje je i dalje stabilno,ponekad malo sukrvice...ali guramo.
> Lubim vas sve!!!!
> Tikica69


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da dogurate što dulje  :Heart:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mury draga zasluzila si ovaj put dobar ishod, previse si vec propatila...
Da izdrzite jos dugo ovako ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Gabi25

Mury mislim na vas i da izdrzite sto dulje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## coolerica

Mury držite se!!!

Što se tiče lijekova meni je u 21 tj. prestao raditi bubreg što je dovelo do masovne upale, ugradili su mi (na živo molit ću lijepo) cjevčicu koja će  premošćivati bubreg i mjehur (i to hvala lijepo 2 puta jer su prvu izvadili kad se stanje kao popravilo- ta druga je ispala kroz mokraćnu cijev rezuckajući usput sve kud je prolazila jer ima kukicu na kraju). Dakle, jasno je da baš nisam imala izbora što se analgetika tiče i dobrih sam3 tjedna pila 2 lupoceta  i dva spasmexa dnevno (uz antibiotik naravno), dakle svakih 8 sati tableta (naravno da su to bili takvi bolovi da to i nije bila neka pomoć). Urolog me uvjerio da su te količine apsolutno i 100 postotno neškodljive za bebu. Naravno nije da sad propagiram lijekove u trudnoći ali od ove zime znam kako boli upala sinusa...

----------


## medonija

1001 vibra za Mury! da izdržite 3u1 što duže! :Heart: 


za sve s problemima sa sinusima evo jedan od najkorisnijih savijeta koji sam ikad dobila: inhaliranje kaduljom :Wink:  pretpostavljam da nema opasnosti u trodnoći.
ima na svakom placu za kupit kod onih travara, mislim da je 0,5 kg 10 kn, tako nešto. preliti kipućom vodom i inhalirati se, naravno duboko disati za nos, možete u početku 2-3 puta dnevno. prvo će  prestati boliti, a nakon dan-2 kad počne čišćenje očekujte da ćete ispuhivati "svašta"  :Grin: 
ja sam prije imala bar 2 upale sinusa svake zime, sad već čim me malo počnu bolit sinusi, inhaliram se kad dođem doma i ovu zimu sam prošla bez upale :Klap:  (za sada, nadam se da će tako i ostati)

----------


## Maybe baby

Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ .  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Vidiš meni te inhalacije s kaduljom ne pomažu(a imam je ovdje inače oko kuće), ovo mi je već 3. upala sinusa od kad sam trudna...čak mi je spec. za uho, grlo nos rekla da nikako ne tople inhalacije jer šire krvne žile nego da ispirem sa mlakom otopinom (aqua maris) i rinohornom i to mi se čini dosta dobro, bar me glava ne boli evo cijeli ovaj tjedan

----------


## deniii

Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Zaljubljen: 

i da vam javim mi smo sinoć imali pregled na 16+1 , vidjela sam svoju bebicu prvi put kako se vrti maše rukicama i nogicama, pravi trbušnjake hihi, u prvu ste neopisiv osjećaj  :Heart:  od sinoć sam cila neka happy a dr nam je rekla 80% da nam stiže mala princeza, mamina intuicija izgleda upalila ovaj put  :Very Happy:

----------


## medonija

denii bravo za bebicu! :Klap: 

Mali Mimi meni je ovo za inhalaciju kaduljom isto preporučio spec. sa Šalate, pa sad ti znaj...

----------


## Mali Mimi

denii baš mi je drago :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Izgleda da ne pali svima isto ja sam s kaduljom cijelu zimu pokušavala izlječiti isto ko i ti, čim bih osjetila da me počinju bolit, pa opet nije puno pomoglo

----------


## anabanana

denii, super!! evo nas lagano na 16plus2...jesi zavrsila sa utrogestanima?

----------


## Sonja29

znali tko šta nam je sa venddy?
mury mila,još puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i srečice..ljubimo...
denii bravo za mrvicu!
ni meni kadulja nije pomagala...to izgleda kako kome...

----------


## milasova8

Sonja,procitala sam upravo na drugoj temi da je prije nesto vise od mj.dana rodila carskim rezom u 37tt zdravog  djecacica :Smile: 
Nadam se da su oboje dobro.
Cestitam joj ovim putem od srca

----------


## bubekica

> Vidiš meni te inhalacije s kaduljom ne pomažu(a imam je ovdje inače oko kuće), ovo mi je već 3. upala sinusa od kad sam trudna...čak mi je spec. za uho, grlo nos rekla da nikako ne tople inhalacije jer šire krvne žile nego da ispirem sa mlakom otopinom (aqua maris) i rinohornom i to mi se čini dosta dobro, bar me glava ne boli evo cijeli ovaj tjedan


malo opet upadam na temu u najboljoj namjeri - potpisujem za rhinohorn - spasilo mi muza ovu zimu. on koristi mlaku fiziolosku (najjefitnije je da sami solite vodu). 

puno pozdrava veselim trudnicama!  :Kiss:

----------


## kismet

denii, bravo, čestitam za curku, nek i dalje bude sve savršeno!

----------


## Mali Mimi

bubek probala sam sama soliti ali mi je odvratan osjećaj kad mi to uđe u sinuse, a ovaj prašak je jeftin 30 kom je 30 kn i ima morsku sol al je jako sitna pa se ne osjeti i još neke sastojke mirtu i smilje

----------


## deniii

hvala curke , *anabanana* jesam završila sam s utrićima u biti od 12tog tj ih smanjivam sad sam gotova sa svim terapijam,,,,jedino mi dr kao dala pegnatal al njega preskačem jer mi zaštopa stolicu

----------


## Runa

Navijamo za mury! <3

----------


## anabanana

> hvala curke , *anabanana* jesam završila sam s utrićima u biti od 12tog tj ih smanjivam sad sam gotova sa svim terapijam,,,,jedino mi dr kao dala pegnatal al njega preskačem jer mi zaštopa stolicu


ma nemoj zezat, i ja pijem pregnital, stolica ide van samo ako popijem nataste zlicu portalaka, a ja to nisam povezala. zato se kilice gomilaju, a ja 
 :Shock:  svako jutro kad stanem na vagu!

----------


## spodoba

evo da se 'pohvalim'. danas sam dobila izvjestaj iz prenatalnog centra,  dakle tamo smo bili zbog dogovora za amnio. tada je radjen i UZ.
u nalazu stoji 
arterija uterina lijevo
PI 0,93
RI 0,62
arterija uterina desno 
PI 1,81
RI 0,78

poviseni uterinski otpor bilateralno, bez notchinga
uglavnom, to je indikacija da prokrvenje i nije bas sasvim u redu, ali  da ne postoji neka gestoza. terapija za to je ASS 100 (i vjerovatno  heparin). taman ga prosli tjedan nisam uzimala zbog onog smeckastog  iscjetka, ali nastavila sam opet. 
u ponedjeljak sam tako i tako kod hematologa.

dakle to jos nije dijagnoza, no morat ce me cijelu trudnocu drzati pod  povecalom, a takve trudnoce cesto zavrsavaju prijevremeno (pa i moja cura je rodjena 5 tjedana prije).
izgleda da me mutacija (mada blaga) ipak zafrkava. imam MTHFR677T homocigot. lupus markeri LA1 i LA2 su u dva navrata bili poviseni, ali LAC neupadljiv, dakle odnos ova dva

----------


## Mury

Cure moje u radaoni sam od 2 sata,trudovi,krvarenje,jedna glavica vec u porodajnom kanalu..molite Boga da ih primi u svoje kraljevstvo,a meni i MM dadne snage!Pusa

----------


## Inesz

Mury,
draga moja grlim te  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

Mury  :Love:  svi smo uz tebe.

----------


## analoneta

> Cure moje u radaoni sam od 2 sata,trudovi,krvarenje,jedna glavica vec u porodajnom kanalu..molite Boga da ih primi u svoje kraljevstvo,a meni i MM dadne snage!Pusa


ooooooooooooooooooo Mury ........................drži se............sva sam se naježila.... znam kako ti je.......ali sta god bude samo napred nema odustajanja...ODUSTAJANJE JE NAS NAJVECI NEPRIJATELJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  grlim sve koje smo se nasle u ovakvoj situaciji a nazalost ima nas... :Love:

----------


## Muma

*Mury*  :Crying or Very sad:  uz vas smo... tužan dan...

----------


## beilana

Mury draga uz vas smo. Tesko..i nepravedno.. molim se za malene mrve

----------


## mare41

mury, ovo mi je strasno citati, puno vas grlim!

----------


## žužy

Zbilja je strašno čitati...a kamoli prolaziti.*Mury*,molim se za vas,drži se!

----------


## Mojca

mury, grlim vas....

----------


## Gabi25

Ajme Mury, grlim vas sve :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Maybe baby

Mury  :Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## Loly

Mury pretužno  :Crying or Very sad: , molim se za vas  :Heart:

----------


## kitty

Mury  :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

> Cure moje u radaoni sam od 2 sata,trudovi,krvarenje,jedna glavica vec u porodajnom kanalu..molite Boga da ih primi u svoje kraljevstvo,a meni i MM dadne snage!Pusa


draga moja............. :Love:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mury  :Love:

----------


## s_iva

Mury, drži se!  :Crying or Very sad: 
Prestrašno, zašto se ovo događa?!!!! A tako je lijepo počelo...
Dobro znam kako ti je jer sam i sama prošla isto prije tjedan dana, inducirani porod u 18.tj.
Znate kako kažu: Bog da onoliko tereta koliko netko može nositi. Ali ovo je stvarno pre, prestrašno!

----------


## spodoba

Mury draga  :Sad:   :Sad: 
neka vam bog da snage...

----------


## mia74

Mury...strašno,strašno.. :Sad: 

Da izdržiš tu bol.. :Love:

----------


## uporna

*Mury*  :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## ljube

Mury, pretužno  :Love:

----------


## kismet

Mury, nema pravih riječi utjehe, strašno mi je žao da to moraš proći, mislim na tebe i bebe  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

Ajme  :Sad: 
Mury, draga grlim vas sve
s_iva  :Sad: 
Cure, nemam rijeci

----------


## deniii

Mury :Love:   sve moje molitve su danas uz vas  :Heart:

----------


## hannah8

Mury, jako, jako mi je žao...da izdržite ovu bol... :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

s-iva,

jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## anabela1

Mury, zaista mi je žao moje molitve su uz vas  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Suze idu same, nemam riječi...
Mury, S_Iva šaljem zagrljaje..  :Love:

----------


## hannah8

s_iva, jako mi je žao ... :Sad: 
 da izdržite bol ...  :Heart:

----------


## 123beba

Mury... Mislim na vas... Tako mi je žao...  :Sad:

----------


## Bab

Ajme...moja Mury...suze samo idu... :Sad:   :Sad: 
Ne znam šta pametno napisati...
Budite jaki i hrabri i nek Vaša dječica odu na najljepše  mjesto...gore...

S_ iva...i tebi želim što više snage jer ovo što sad morate obje proći...ne znam...ne mogu to ni zamisliti...

Ljubim vas drage moje  :Kiss:

----------


## kismet

s_iva, strašno mi je žao, mogu samo poslati  :Love: 
(oprosti što pitam, imaš pet anđelića u potpisu, pretpostavljam da ste obavili kariograme, trombofiliju, imunologiju...?)

----------


## frka

ajme, Mury, s_iva  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  držite se...

----------


## mostarka86

draga naša Mury...nemam riječi, samo molim Boga da ti olakša ove dane i da tebi i tm da ogromnu snagu... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## milasova8

Mury,draga,saljem ti ogromni zagrljaj i molitve..pretuzno :Sad: 

 s_iva,tako mi je zao zbog gubitka :Sad:  drzite se

----------


## s_iva

> s_iva, strašno mi je žao, mogu samo poslati 
> (oprosti što pitam, imaš pet anđelića u potpisu, pretpostavljam da ste obavili kariograme, trombofiliju, imunologiju...?)


Da, 2 missed ab. u 11 tj., 2 biokemijske i sad pobačaj u 18 tj.
Sve pretrage obavljene, zbog trombofilije sam na terapiji. Kariogrami uredni, a ipak nam se dogodila trisomija za koju su mi u Petrovoj rekli da imaju jednom godišnje takav slučaj. Slučajna greška...

----------


## kismet

Uh, baš mi je žao, znači klasični "bad luck"  :Sad: 
Znam kako ti je i ja sam uvijek upala u statistiku tipa jedna od dvije stotine pacijentica, a jednom sam čula svog doktora kako govori sestri da to trideset godina nije vidio u praksi...baš ohrabrujuće.
Znam da ti je puna kapa svega, ali ako nema "opipljivog" razloga (a u potpisu vidim da krećeš dalje kad se oporaviš) izgleda da je jedina opcija ponovno pokušati nadati se najboljem, ma koliko to otrcano zvučalo.
U svakom slučaju, želim ti puno, puno sreće i da dočekate svog anđelića nakon trnja po kojem sad moraš hodati  :Love:

----------


## ježić

Mury, s_iva, nemam riječi, tako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tetadoktor

Mury, s-iva  :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## tina29

*Mury,s-iva* strašno,jako,jako mi je žao!  :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## anabanana

Kakav dan, kakve grozne vijesti  :Sad:  
Zao mi je,mury, iva_s , nemam riječi ....
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sela

*Mury* nemam rijeci,zaista sam potonula sad kad sam to procitala,po stoti puta zasto se tako nesto desava..???!!!Mislim na vas. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Mury  :Love:

----------


## lovekd

Mury.....  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ držite se.......
s_iva...  :Love:

----------


## hope31

Draga mury :Sad:  :Sad: strasno mi je zao
Ja sam isto u bolnici od cetvrtka bebica se spustila skroz dolje i pritisce cerviks sada primam terapiju da se ne otvorim pa eto Boze pomozi :Sad:

----------


## tetadoktor

jao cure pa ovo je strašno  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kiki30

Joj,Mury..draga,jako,jako mi je žao..ne mogu vjerovati..pa Bože zašto??  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
hope,puno ~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju bebicu

----------


## pipi73

Mury,s_iva...molim se za vas...da vam dragi Bog da snage da izdrzite sve ovo.....Ljubim i grlim....ovo je strasno citati......

----------


## sejla

Mury, s_iva  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  u mislima i molitvama smo s vama, pretužno....

----------


## lovekd

Hope... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da izdržite do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## barkica

Mury.....,s_iva......  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## pipi73

Hope....mila molim se da sve bude najbolje....iz sveg srca

----------


## Muma

*hope31* draga *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za tebe i bebicu! Drž´te se!

----------


## tina29

*Hope*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da izdržite do kraja!

----------


## tonili

Mury  :Crying or Very sad: 
S-iva  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## željkica

*hope*  :fige:  da sve bude uredu!

----------


## BigBlue

Užasno i tužno kroz kakvu nezamislivu bol prolazite  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Nadam se da ćete imati snage za dalje  :Love: 


Hope ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :fige:

----------


## ZO

ovo je strašno, Mury, s_iva jako, jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

hope ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba

----------


## legal alien

Mury, s_iva - zelim vam puno snage da ovo prebrodi. Pretuzno...

Hope - da sve bude u redu

----------


## Blekonja

Mury i s_iva prestrašno, užasno mi je užasno žao  :Crying or Very sad:  :Sad:  
tugujem s vama, nadam se sam da ćete preživjeti ovo  :Love:

----------


## Alcantra

Mury, s_iva ovo je pretuzno
u molitvama s vama

Hope - da sve bude u redu

----------


## željkica

> Užasno i tužno kroz kakvu nezamislivu bol prolazite   
> Nadam se da ćete imati snage za dalje 
> 
> 
> Hope ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Ajoj šta su ti slatke bebice,predivno!rastopile su me!

----------


## Kadauna

mury, s_iva zanijemila sam opet nakon dužeg vremena...... ovo je strašno,uopće ne znam što vam reći, u molitvama ste mi...............................


hope, da još malo izdržite ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## Gabi25

Hope da sve bude u redu~~~~~~~~~~
Mi smo otprilike tu sa tjednima- šta se dogodilo da si išla u bolnicu?

----------


## snupi

dobro kaj je danas same tuzne vijesti- carmina, s_iva, mury držite se cure znam da je lako reči , nsisam neki tješitelj  :Love: !

----------


## alma_itd

*Mury* molim Boga da ti da snage  :Crying or Very sad:  ovo je pretuzno....*Hope* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sto duze izdrzis bez otvaranja. Ovo je grozan dan,sve neke lose vijesti. Najezila sam se. Cure drzite se. Cijeli forum je uz vas :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Mury, draga, nemam riječi... suze idu...  :Crying or Very sad: 
s_iva  :Crying or Very sad: 
Šta je sad s Carminom?! 
Hope da izdržiš još dugo 2U1!

----------


## Sonja29

mury mila, s_iva držite se...uz vas smo... :Crying or Very sad: 
hope ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

vidjela sam za *Carminu* na Prije začeća - prestrašno! Šta se ovo događa ove dane?!?!

----------


## Zima77

> Draga murystrasno mi je zao
> Ja sam isto u bolnici od cetvrtka bebica se spustila skroz dolje i pritisce cerviks sada primam terapiju da se ne otvorim pa eto Boze pomozi


draga drži se čuvaj svoju bebicu svi smo uz tebe :klap

----------


## s_iva

Cure, hvala na podršci.
I ja ću poslati puno ~~~~~~~~ za hope, a isto tako i za Mury!

----------


## Sonja29

carmina  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mojca

:Sad:  
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bubekica

*s_iva, mury* u mislima ste mi  :Sad:

----------


## Ginger

:Sad:  
Koliko tuge danas  :Sad:  
Cure, grlim vas, drzite se drage moje

Danas smo saznali da je nas mali 3,5 godisnji susjed uzgubio bitku sa opakom bolesti  :Sad: 

Koliko tuge u jednom danu  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Runa

Mury, s_iva ... :Crying or Very sad: 

hope31 ~~~~~~~~~~ neka sve bude u redu.

Ostale cure neka budemo sve dobro.

Ginger, mislim da znam o kojem djetetu je riječ  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## pirica

*mury*
*s_iva*  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## rozalija

Mury draga moja nemam riječi, jednostavno nemam riječ koju bi ti sada uputila. Šokirana sam i suze ide niz obraze.
Draga molim se da pronađete snagu u ovim teškim trenutcima.
Zaista je ova život nepraveden.
s_iva draga moja žao mi je, grlim te jako.

----------


## Ginger

Runa, da, vz je mali grad...  :Sad:

----------


## Gabi

> Danas smo saznali da je nas mali 3,5 godisnji susjed uzgubio bitku sa opakom bolesti 
> 
> Koliko tuge u jednom danu


Joj, čula sam za malenog  :Crying or Very sad: .
Ajme Mury, nemam riječi, pretužno  :Crying or Very sad: . Držite se.
s_iva  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## snupi

Upravo sam čula  od sestrične taj taj je još  jedan mali anđeo otišao ,  navodno je bio tumor na mozgu a i utopio se neki dečko na bazenima, ne mogu vise , danas je previše tužnih vijesti!

----------


## Ginger

i forum i nas grad je danas prepun tuge  :Sad: 

hope draga, do neba vibram da sto duze izdrzite
koliko ste tocno danas?

----------


## hope31

> i forum i nas grad je danas prepun tuge 
> 
> hope draga, do neba vibram da sto duze izdrzite
> koliko ste tocno danas?


danas smo 25+3
hvala vam svima na podrsci :Sad:

----------


## pipi73

Hope....drzim fige do neba....

----------


## Ginger

Hope draga, drzite se
Na kakvoj si terapiji?

----------


## hope31

pijem partusisten svaka 4 sata i atenolol i normabel,svako jutro ctg,u pon ujutro bi trebao biti pregled da se vidi kakvo je stanje uhhhh :Sad:

----------


## Miki76

Mury, S_iva, jako mi je tesko zbog vas.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love: 

Hope31, nadam se da ce kod tebe ipak sve dobro zavrsiti. Izdrzite jos malo zajedno!

----------


## mostarka86

hope, draga moja, drži se  :Love: 
u mislima ste nam, cijelom forumu, vibram iz sveg srca da sto duže izdržite...danas je toliko tužnih vijesti bilo, da je nemoguće da se ovo dešava...
mury, s_iva  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Blekonja

Hope31 drži se i izdržite, mislimo na sve vas  :Kiss:

----------


## hope31

hvala vam svima na podrsci,nadam se da ce bit dobro sto drugo mogu :Sad:

----------


## kismet

Hope držite se skupa bar još koji tjedan, vibrice šaljem!
_____________________________________________

legal alien, čestitam na dva srčeka, prekrasno, baš sam se pitala gdje si, a ono duplo iznenađenje, konačno lijepe vijesti...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hope držimo palčeve da prođe najbolje što može

----------


## Maybe baby

hope ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hope ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da budete što dulje 2 u 1

----------


## Lua

...nema riječi utjehe....drage cure.... :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

> pijem partusisten svaka 4 sata i atenolol i normabel,svako jutro ctg,u pon ujutro bi trebao biti pregled da se vidi kakvo je stanje uhhhh


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love: 
bit će to sve ok... :Heart:

----------


## pipi73

Hope draga sve ce to biti kako treba...samo odmaraj i pokusaj zabaviti misli necim drugim...danas je bio jako tezak dan na forumu ali nema razloga da svi ne vjerujemo da ce to kod tebe sve da bude ok...milimetar po milimetar...minuta po minutu ali ces uspjeti...

Saljem milion dobrih vibrica da se opustis i da sve bude ok.... :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Hope ~~~~~~~ da izdržite još puno, puno dana.

----------


## linalena

Drage moje, predrage naše Mury, S_iva,  prestrašno je  i preglupo ovo što se dešava

držte se

----------


## milasova8

Ajme koliko tuge :Sad: 
Carmina,uzasno mi je zao zbog gubitka :Sad: 


Hope,saljem milijon vibrica da na kraju sve bude dobro!!

----------


## hrki

Mury,S_iva,Carmina  žao mi je jako ,jako  :Crying or Very sad:  :Love: 
Hope šaljem ti pregršt vibrica da što duže izdržite  :Love:

----------


## lasta

> Mury,S_iva,Carmina  žao mi je jako ,jako 
> Hope šaljem ti pregršt vibrica da što duže izdržite


steglo mi se grlo,satima ne mogu ništa napisati,suze samo klize i klize....

----------


## amyx

Hope ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## snupi

anđeli  moji pomozite  curama kojima pomoć treba, hope draga drži se!

----------


## tikica_69

Ja stvarno ne znam što se to događa.... ova godina je krenula užasno, preužasno  :Sad: 
Drage moje, nadam se da ćete uspjeti naći utjehu i snage za dalje. Ne preostaje baš puno opcija nakon ovakvih trenutaka nego čekati da vrijeme odradi svoje...
Ljubim vas sve  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

i meni promaklo da nam je legalica dupla trudnica, cestitam!
hope, i ja mislim da ce pod terapijom biti sve ok!
draga tikica, i drage sve mame andjela, grlim vas!

----------


## amyx

Tikica69  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

legal allien čestitke na  :Heart:  :Heart: 
tikica69  :Love:

----------


## maca papucarica

Nemam rijeci utjehe, samo puno zagrljaja i molitvi da vam daju snage... 

*s-iva, Mury, carmina burana*  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

*Hope* beskrajno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ i snage ti zelim da,  dan po dan, izgurate dok vase zlato ojaca i spremno ude na ovaj svijet  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Evo mene drage moje. Hvala vam na svakoj potpori.Inace,sad sam nolje,ali bilo je grozno,trudovi pocdli oko 2,a rodila oko 17.Hvala Bogu pa je prekrasni tim na SD bio opet bio preljubazan,olaksavali mi bolove nekakvim sredstvima,i cijelo vrijeme je MM bio uz mene,osim u momentu radanja.Sve je otislo na analizu: plodna voda,bebe,pupkovine,posteljice.Carmina,Iva_s....dr  age moje,jako mi je zao sto ste sve to prozivjele  :Sad: .Hope draga,saljem bezbroj ~~~~~~~ za najbolji moguci ishod?!

----------


## Mury

Evo mene drage moje. Hvala vam na svakoj potpori.Inace,sad sam bolje,ali bilo je grozno,trudovi poceli oko 2,a rodila oko 17.Hvala Bogu pa je prekrasni tim na SD bio opet  preljubazan,olaksavali mi bolove nekakvim sredstvima,i cijelo vrijeme je MM bio uz mene,osim u momentu radanja.Sve je otislo na analizu: plodna voda,bebe,pupkovine,posteljice.
Carmina,Iva_s....drage moje,jako mi je zao sto ste sve to prozivjele  :Sad: .
Hope draga,saljem bezbroj ~~~~~~~ za najbolji moguci ishod!!!

----------


## mare41

mury, grlim

----------


## Snekica

Mury  :Love:

----------


## Gabi25

Mury grlim te :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mury :Sad:

----------


## Blekonja

Mury uhhhhh  :Crying or Very sad:  :Sad:  drži se nemam druge riječi utjehe  :Love:

----------


## Mury

Sorry na greskama u pisanju,infuzija mi u ruci,pa mi tesko pisati.

----------


## spodoba

Mury..zasto svevisnji zeli sve vase andjele? :'(
to je zaista nepravedno..zelim vam snagu..

hope..neka se dve lijepo zavrsi.. ♥

----------


## sanda1977

> Evo mene drage moje. Hvala vam na svakoj potpori.Inace,sad sam bolje,ali bilo je grozno,trudovi poceli oko 2,a rodila oko 17.Hvala Bogu pa je prekrasni tim na SD bio opet  preljubazan,olaksavali mi bolove nekakvim sredstvima,i cijelo vrijeme je MM bio uz mene,osim u momentu radanja.Sve je otislo na analizu: plodna voda,bebe,pupkovine,posteljice.
> Carmina,Iva_s....drage moje,jako mi je zao sto ste sve to prozivjele .
> Hope draga,saljem bezbroj ~~~~~~~ za najbolji moguci ishod!!!


draga moja....ne znam šta da ti kažem.... :Crying or Very sad: 
jednostavno nemam rijeći utjehe...nemam....

----------


## Bubimitka81

Joj Mury draga  :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

> Ja stvarno ne znam što se to događa.... ova godina je krenula užasno, preužasno 
> Drage moje, nadam se da ćete uspjeti naći utjehu i snage za dalje. Ne preostaje baš puno opcija nakon ovakvih trenutaka nego čekati da vrijeme odradi svoje...
> Ljubim vas sve


 :Love:

----------


## Argente

Mury, s_iva  :Crying or Very sad:  žao mi je...držite se cure...

----------


## kismet

Mury,  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Beti3

Mury, draga moja, plačem s tobom.

----------


## medeni

Mury,S_iva jako mi je žao.Iskrena sućut. :Crying or Very sad:  :Love: 
...a tako sam se veselila lijepim vijestima kad sam jutros otvorila Rodu nakon dva dana pauze...

----------


## medeni

Hope, drži se, zaista vjerujem da će sve biti u redu, mislimo na tebe :Love:

----------


## LEA.st

:Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  Baš težak dan, a i početak godine...  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
Drage mame anđela, budite jake.
Hope, more biti dobro, drži se!!!

----------


## ARIANM

Mury, S_iva iskrena sućut  :Love:  :Love: 

Hope,drži se. Šaljem bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Moe

Kakve tužne vijesti  :Sad: 
Držte se hrabre žene, želim vam da sa što manje patnje prebrodite ovo za vas teško razdoblje. Mislim na vas i virtualno grlim!

Hope, za vas  :fige:

----------


## mostarka86

> Kakve tužne vijesti 
> Držte se hrabre žene, želim vam da sa što manje patnje prebrodite ovo za vas teško razdoblje. Mislim na vas i virtualno grlim!
> 
> Hope, za vas


samo ponavljam jednu riječ...ZAŠTO!? ali ne dolazi logično objašnjenje, zašto se naša i ovako teška borba, mora još otežati...držite se drage moje  :Love:

----------


## uporna

*s_iva, carmina, Mury* žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad: 

*hope31*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## medeni

Carmina, :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

sad vidim  :Sad:  .....
mury , draga ....zao mi je  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  

s_iva  :Sad: 
carmina  :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

hope  31  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~milion  saljem  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nina70

mury, tako mi je zao  :Crying or Very sad: 
s_iva  :Crying or Very sad: 
carmina  :Crying or Very sad: 

hope 31 ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja  nisam  mogla  naci  sta  je bilo  sa  carminom 
i slazem  se  da je  ova  godina  pocela   grozno   :Sad:

----------


## corinaII

Ajme koliko tužnih vjesti....
Drage moje nek vam dragi Bog da snage i vjere u ove teške dane.
Jutros sam se molila za vas....

----------


## Mali Mimi

> ja  nisam  mogla  naci  sta  je bilo  sa  carminom 
> i slazem  se  da je  ova  godina  pocela   grozno


pisala je na onom odbrojavanju na temi prije začeća

----------


## Mojca

Mury... Grlim te.... bez riječi, u tuzi...

----------


## Ginger

:Sad: 
Mury grlim te... Budite jaki...
o jooooj  :Sad:  
nemam vise rijeci...

----------


## crvenkapica77

> pisala je na onom odbrojavanju na temi prije začeća


sve  sam  prelistala  nema

----------


## Muma

> sve  sam  prelistala  nema


Navedeno odbrojavanje više nije dostupno. *Carmininoj* bebici je prestalo kucati srce, mislim da je napisala da je 16tt.

----------


## tina29

*Mury*  :Love:

----------


## ruža82

Mury, Siva, Carmina - cure žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love: 
Hope ~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!

----------


## tonili

Hope ~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Boxica

*Mury* draga jako mi je žao što prolaziš to što prolaziš...
tenutno ti je bolje, ali to je samo zavaravanje...još si u šoku...
ono teško tek dolazi...  :Sad: 

vidjela sam da si na SD...i ja osobno imam jako ružna iskustva iz te bolnice...
svoje anđele sam tamo rodila...i nakon toga sam na par mjesta ovjde pisala o tome...
SD bolnica je možda prijatelj djece nakon rođenja, ali u slučaju kada se mora ležati na patologiji trudnoće to je horor...
njihova politika je da se pušta da se priroda sama pobrine za sve... e upravo zato i ja imam anđele u potpisu...
također već jako dugo nitko od njih ne radi serklažu...moje dvije prijateljice su izgubile dječicu upravo iz tog razloga (jedna tipka povremeno ovdje tj. tipkala je)
zato ako vam se desi da se počnete otvarati i trebati serklažu potražite dr. Blaića u Petrovoj, mojoj cimerici je napravio reserklažu (ponova serklaža jer je prvotini šav počeo popuštati) 
i žena je izdržala s trojkama do 32 tt...danas imaju 2,5 godine i veliki su i zdravi dečkići

mislim na tebe i ako ti bude trebao razgovor javi se na PDF mame anđela...možeš i meni na PP
 :Love:

----------


## mare41

boxica, i sta nakon tvog posta trebaju mislit mame andjela koje nisu kod dr blajica, koji je meni za povisen secer rekao da je u redu i koji mi je odbio ponovit briseve jer su u 8.tjednu bili sterilni?
u ovim trenucima tuge mislim da o bolnicama ne trebamo ovdje raspravljati, svi rade najbolje sto mogu!
stvarno molim da iskustva o bolnicama ostavimo za neko drugo vrijeme

----------


## pipi73

> Evo mene drage moje. Hvala vam na svakoj potpori.Inace,sad sam bolje,ali bilo je grozno,trudovi poceli oko 2,a rodila oko 17.Hvala Bogu pa je prekrasni tim na SD bio opet  preljubazan,olaksavali mi bolove nekakvim sredstvima,i cijelo vrijeme je MM bio uz mene,osim u momentu radanja.Sve je otislo na analizu: plodna voda,bebe,pupkovine,posteljice.
> Carmina,Iva_s....drage moje,jako mi je zao sto ste sve to prozivjele .
> Hope draga,saljem bezbroj ~~~~~~~ za najbolji moguci ishod!!!


Mogu te samo zagrliti ovako virtuelno.....i moliti najveceg da ti da svu snagu ovog svijeta ....S-iva,carmina,tikice_69...i vama takodje....Ljubim vas..

----------


## Boxica

> boxica, i sta nakon tvog posta trebaju mislit mame andjela koje nisu kod dr blajica, koji je meni za povisen secer rekao da je u redu i koji mi je odbio ponovit briseve jer su u 8.tjednu bili sterilni?
> u ovim trenucima tuge mislim da o bolnicama ne trebamo ovdje raspravljati, svi rade najbolje sto mogu!
> stvarno molim da iskustva o bolnicama ostavimo za neko drugo vrijeme


ja sam gore napisala da je dobar za serklažu i da jedino će on pokušati napraviti i reserklažu, nitko drugi!
za ostalo neznam jer nije bio moj gin
svatko od njih ima neku specijalizaciju, za ostalo su koma...

a apropo svakog ostalog doktora, jedni ga hvale drugi kude...meni je moj gin na SD bio najnemarniji kojeg sam ikad srela i obilježio mi je čitav život i unatoč tome su se opet ovdje bile našle neke koje su ga hvalile 

pravila NEMA...nažalost trudnoće će ići onim tokom kako grah padne, a sve mi se samo možemo nadati da će završiti na najbolji mogući način

----------


## Mury

Boxica,znam da nemas lose namjere! Ali cu samo ponoviti da ja strucnijeg i ljubaznijeg osoblja kao na SD nisam nigdje vidjela.Na patologiji sam dobila hotelski smjestaj-apartman,a da nikome od osoblja nisam dala ni milku cokoladu,niti imam ikakve veze! Dok u Petrovoj kada sam imala VM trudnocu,su me vozali 24 sat,prepiruci se tko ce me operirati,jer su valjda cekali da im MM donese kovertu kako bi mi izvadili jajovod prije nego dodje do sepse...a sto se serklaze tice,bilo je kasno,jer je vodenjak kada sam dosla na hitnu vec izasao iz cerviksa  bio u rodnici...Tuga je preogromna,ali uz onoliku ljubaznost i njeznost osoblja bilo je lakse podositi!

----------


## Marlen

> Mogu te samo zagrliti ovako virtuelno.....i moliti najveceg da ti da svu snagu ovog svijeta ....S-iva,carmina,tikice_69...i vama takodje....Ljubim vas..


Potpisat ću jer meni je teško, a tek vama.......drage suputnice...

----------


## Zima77

Cure drzite se vrijeme lijeci rane nije fer ali mora se krenuti dalje grlim vas sve

----------


## milasova8

a joj,Mury-baš mi je jako žao :Sad:  iskrena sućut

----------


## anddu

Mury, Carmina i s_iva u našim ste mislima  :Crying or Very sad:  :Love: 
hope31 da izdržite što dulje ~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

*Mury*  :Love:

----------


## Boxica

> Boxica,znam da nemas lose namjere! Ali cu samo ponoviti da ja strucnijeg i ljubaznijeg osoblja kao na SD nisam nigdje vidjela.Na patologiji sam dobila hotelski smjestaj-apartman,a da nikome od osoblja nisam dala ni milku cokoladu,niti imam ikakve veze! Dok u Petrovoj kada sam imala VM trudnocu,su me vozali 24 sat,prepiruci se tko ce me operirati,jer su valjda cekali da im MM donese kovertu kako bi mi izvadili jajovod prije nego dodje do sepse...a sto se serklaze tice,bilo je kasno,jer je vodenjak kada sam dosla na hitnu vec izasao iz cerviksa  bio u rodnici...Tuga je preogromna,ali uz onoliku ljubaznost i njeznost osoblja bilo je lakse podositi!


draga moja, trenutno je najbitnije ono kako se ti osjećaš...
sve ostalo ćemo ostaviti po strani...

vidjela sam prije tvoj potpis i znam što si sve do sada prošla i stvano sam bila sretna sada jer sam se nadala da će ovaj put biti sve ok...

od srca ti želim da slijedeći put kada izađeš iz bolnice da to bude s punim rukama - jednim ili više malih slatkih smotuljaka...  :Love:  :Kiss:

----------


## hope31

Evo da se i ja javim,pustaju me iz bolnice ctg je u redu nema trudova,beba je jako nisko okrenula je vec glavicu prema dolje pa strogo mirovanje i lijekovi i kontrola svakih 7 dana,jer jos uvijek prijeti prijevremeni porod nadam se da cemo sto duze skupa izdrzati.
Mury,s_iva,Carmina strasno mi je zao,neka vam dragi Bog da snage :Sad:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*s_iva, carmina, Mury*, žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad: 

*hope31* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

*hope31* drago mi je da ti je bolje čuvaj sebe i bebicu i želim ti od  :Heart:  da šta duže ostanete skupa!!!!!!!!!!!bit će sve u redu  :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

hope u kojem si ti ono tjednu?
Drago mi je da se situacija malo smirila

----------


## frka

hope, horizontala i ne mrdaj. nemoj sjediti jer je u tom položaju pritisak na cerviks najveći. i ne diraj trbuh - maženje trbuha može potaknuti kontrakcije. ja sam od 23tt i jela ležećki. ako primijetiš češće kontrakcije, odi u bolnicu - meni recimo oralno partusisten nije pomagao pa sam s 30tt završila na intravenoznoj tokolizi. i rodili smo se s 39tt - živi smo dokaz da sve može biti u redu čak i kad tegobe počnu tako rano... i slobodno rokni duplu dozu magnezija uz lijekove... 

nisam shvatila iz postova - imaš li baš trudove ili se samo cerviks skratio? koliki je?


drage Mury, s_iva, ne prestajem misliti na vas... toliko mi je žao... žene drage, želim vam slonovsku snagu... držite se...

----------


## hrki

hope draga samo miruj i od  :Heart:  ti želim da izdržite što dulje  :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

> Evo da se i ja javim,pustaju me iz bolnice ctg je u redu nema trudova,beba je jako nisko okrenula je vec glavicu prema dolje pa strogo mirovanje i lijekovi i kontrola svakih 7 dana,jer jos uvijek prijeti prijevremeni porod nadam se da cemo sto duze skupa izdrzati.
> Mury,s_iva,Carmina strasno mi je zao,neka vam dragi Bog da snage


bit će to sve ok....grlim te  :Love:

----------


## pipi73

Hope draga....sve najbolje zelim...sada sto vise lezi....na bokovima....pokusaj da se ne naprezes....sve ce biti ok....Ti si dan ispred mene u terminu...ostacemo mi jos puno dana 2u1 ,nemoj da brines..Mnogo poljubaca saljem...

----------


## Pinky

ajme meni draga moja mury  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 
ne mogu vjerovati, koja tuga  :Sad: 
grlim te najjace i saljem poljupce draga moja 
iva, strasno mi je zao  :Sad: 
moja sucut cure moje drage
ovo je drfinitivno najcrnja godina u mom zivotu

----------


## Charlie

Mury zao mi je, jako.... :Sad:  
s_iva, Carmina  :Sad: 
hope sretno i da izdrzite sto duze!

----------


## tlukaci5

Mury  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## 123beba

hope želim ti sreću da ti i tvoja mrvica budete u komadu sve do termina! čuvaj se i neke te maze i paze pa da nam budete žive i zdrave! Sad malo više pričaj bebi, a malo manje mazi trbuh... sigurno i ona sama osjeti da je tako bolje  :Yes:  Drži se i samo pozitivne misli i hrabro naprijed! 

svim hrabrim roditeljima anđela želim puno snage za dalje... pretužno...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love: 

mene je moja curka uplašila ovaj vikend jer ju nisam osjetila dan i pol, a inače ju osjetim svako malo... uglavnom, uhvatila me panika, no onda je ona odlučila smiriti mamu sa učestalim javljanjem...

----------


## nina977

Mame anđela  :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## hope31

hvala vam cure svima na podrsci,ipak je kod kuce druga prica samo da izdrzimo sto duze skupa.

----------


## hope31

> hope, horizontala i ne mrdaj. nemoj sjediti
>  jer je u tom položaju pritisak na cerviks najveći. i ne diraj trbuh - maženje trbuha može potaknuti kontrakcije. ja sam od 23tt i jela ležećki. ako primijetiš češće kontrakcije, odi u bolnicu - meni recimo oralno partusisten nije pomagao pa sam s 30tt završila na intravenoznoj tokolizi. i rodili smo se s 39tt - živi smo dokaz da sve može biti u redu čak i kad tegobe počnu tako rano... i slobodno rokni duplu dozu magnezija uz lijekove... 
> 
> nisam shvatila iz postova - imaš li baš trudove ili se samo cerviks skratio? koliki je?
> 
> 
> drage Mury, s_iva, ne prestajem misliti na vas... toliko mi je žao... žene drage, želim vam slonovsku snagu... držite se...


Da draga evo ja stalno u horizontali prosecem do wc i do kuhinje to je sve,ne sjefim uopce samo lezim nadam se da cemo izdrzat dugo skupa.nemam ja trudove bila sam svaki dan na ctg-u a za cerviks pise ovako na otpusnom pismu cerviks1-2/3cl,vanjsko usce zatvoreno,fornixi ne boce.i nastavljam piti partusisten atenolol  i normabel i kobtrola svakih 7 dana.

----------


## medena8

> Mury, Carmina i s_iva u našim ste mislima 
> hope31 da izdržite što dulje ~~~~~~


Potpisujem!  :Sad:

----------


## Bab

hope draga...pazi na sebe i bebicu i ~~~~~~~~~~~ da ostanete što duže zajedno.

Mury, carmina i s_iva...još jednom šaljem zagrljaje...ne mogu uopće pojmiti kroz što prolazite. Drž'te se nekako.

A ja ću samo ukratko javiti da smo danas obavili uzv i ipak nam stižu curka i dečko.
Mama i tata presretni...
Pusa svima

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hope draga drži se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

Bab prekrasno  :Smile:  za urednu trudnoću do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bab  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Gabi25

Ajme Bab diiivno, predivno! 
Hope drži se draga i da sto dulje izdrzite~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Moe

> A ja ću samo ukratko javiti da smo danas obavili uzv i ipak nam stižu curka i dečko.
> Mama i tata presretni...


Imate zašto i biti, divna vijest! Sretno do samog kraja!
 :Love:

----------


## željkica

*Bab* predivno čuvajte se isretno!

----------


## bubekica

*hope31* drz se! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Bab* prekrasno! sad mozes kupovati svu robicu  :Smile:  imas dobru ispriku  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

hvala vam curke moje :Kiss: 
u subotu idemo na 4d i jedva čekam da ih opet vidim. A i tata će
ih prvi puta vidjeti uživo...dosad je samo slikice dobivao na uvid.

----------


## Ginger

Bab predivno!

Hope, drz se!

----------


## amyx

Bab  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  savrseno ...to ja iz iskustva  :Grin:

----------


## mia74

Bab :Zaljubljen: 
Mislm na tebe i dječicu :Heart:

----------


## sanda1977

čestitam Bab  :Very Happy:

----------


## medonija

sad tek vidim koliko tužnih vjesti ovih dana :Crying or Very sad: 
mamama anđela želim svu snagu ovog svijeta da prebrode ovu strahotu i tugu koja ih je zadesila, moje misli su s vama :Love: 

bab bravo za dječicu! :Klap:

----------


## 123beba

evo me konačno uz pc... čekala sam da dođem u stan kako bi mogla staviti ove male  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  za našu *Bab curku* i *Bab dečka*!!!!!!!!! To je stvarno predivna kombinacija! Evo još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vas troje da nam svi ostanete u komadu do samog termina i da sve bude bez ikakvih problema!  :Klap:

----------


## 123beba

amyx, avatar ti je presladak! ne zna se tko je ljepši!

----------


## Zima77

Bab Cestitke predivno sad Uzivajte u pripremama

----------


## uporna

*Bab* čestitke na lijepoj kombinaciji

----------


## s_iva

Bab, ne može ljepše! Bravo!

----------


## strategija

Nije me bilo ovdje neko vrijeme pa vidim puno previše tuge a ima i sreće što mi je jako drago.
Mury, s_iva, carmina plačem sa vama  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  Jako mi je žao. Ne znam zašto medicina a i onaj gore ne mogu spriječiti takve stvari?  :Sad: 
Bab čestitam!
BB dječica du predivna. Vjerujem da uživate :Smile: 
Svima ostalima ~~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

Bab predivno  :Zaljubljen: 
našim trudnicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da im trudnoća bude što ljepša i mirnija
mamama andjela veliki virtualni zagrljaj

----------


## Bab

pusa svima iz petrove.
Dosla danas da mi naprave guk profil i sutra bi oko ručka trebala doma.
Nadam se da će nalaz bit dobar...prvi mi je natašte bio 4,6.
Sad sljedi do sutra u 10 ujutro svaka 3 sata pikanja...ima da mi cimerica poludi kad sestra krene noću palit svijetlo...

Čuvajte mi se svi

----------


## Mali Mimi

> pusa svima iz petrove.
> Dosla danas da mi naprave guk profil i sutra bi oko ručka trebala doma.
> Nadam se da će nalaz bit dobar...prvi mi je natašte bio 4,6.
> Sad sljedi do sutra u 10 ujutro svaka 3 sata pikanja...ima da mi cimerica poludi kad sestra krene noću palit svijetlo...
> 
> Čuvajte mi se svi


Jesi imala kakve indikacije za to ili čisto radi predostrožnosti?

----------


## žužy

*Bab*,čestitam na maleckima  :Heart:  :Heart: 
I da ti ovo pikanje prođe brzo i sve bude super   :Love:

----------


## Bab

mimi, ja sam prošle godine izgubila bebu u 11 tjednu najvjerojatnije zbog secera, bar su mi tako rekli. Ogtt mi je bio 8.8 nakon 2 sata mada mi je profil bio skroz uredan.
Tak da sad pušemo i na hladno. Radila sam u 12 i 20 tt ogtt i nalaz je uredan ali prema gornjoj granici pa je dr trazila profil da vidimo kak s tim stojimo. Ja sam zadovoljna jer ovaj puta nista ne zelim prepustiti slučaju.
Dječica me danas bome lijepo boksaju...Nika pogotovo. A nije ni Patrik baš puno nježniji. Samo nek se oni meni javljaju...uživam u svakom njihovom dodiru.
Danas smo napunili 21 tt i odlično se osjećam...nadam se da će tako biti do kraja...bar još 14 tt.

----------


## nevena

Bab sretno do kraja!
I super za princezu i princa, odlicna kombinacija  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*bab* divna imena  :Heart:

----------


## kiki30

Bab,predivno.. neka bude tako lijepo do kraja...sretno!!!

----------


## Mury

Evo me doma,fizicka bol prolazi,ali dusa nikada nece ozdraviti!!! Sutra je pokop nasih andjela,Marije (490 gr,30 cm) i Tadije (600 gr,30 cm)....bile su to tako velike bebe,falilo je mozda jos 2 tjedna pa da im cujemo plac....kako su me samo jako lupale dok sam bila u trudovoma,kao da su nas molile za pomoc,a mi nismo znali kako ih spasiti....srce nam se kidalo dok smo u boksu do mene culi plac drugih rodenih beba i cestitanja dr. roditeljima zdravo rodjenih beba....Bab draga,cestitam na curi i decku,samo uzivaj u lupkanju,i ~~~~~~~ da sve do kraja bude super!!! I vama ostalim moje trudnice ~~~~~~~~~~~ i da nikada nitko ne osjeti ovu bol!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

bab predivna imena i bit će sve dobro :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Mury*, draga, srce mi se para dok citam tvoje rijeci... 
Nadala sam se da ce uskoro tvoj dugacak i tuzan potpis zamijeniti dva predivna imena sa  :Very Happy:  uz njih, a ne jos toliko tuge  :Sad: 
Nitko, ali bas nitko ne bi smio osjetiti ovo sto ti i tvoj dragi sada osjecate! 

Nadam se da ce vam vasa ljubav i vasi andeli dati snage da prebrodite tugu i uzdignete se kao Feniks iz pepela.
 :Love:

----------


## uporna

> ...ima da mi cimerica poludi kad sestra krene noću palit svijetlo...


Valjda nije neka preosjetljiva, mene to nije smetalo kad sam ležala tamo.

----------


## uporna

Mury  :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## željkica

*mury*,svaka riječ je suvišna,pretužno je to,neznam niti kako imaš snage za napisat bilo šta,divim ti se,nadam se da će ti tvoja dva anđela dat snage da nastaviš dalje!!!!!!!!
 :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> *mury*,svaka riječ je suvišna,pretužno je to,neznam niti kako imaš snage za napisat bilo šta,divim ti se,nadam se da će ti tvoja dva anđela dat snage da nastaviš dalje!!!!!!!!


x

----------


## beilana

Mury draga, toliko tuge nisam dugo osjetila. Jaaaako sam prejako tuzna. Imali ste takve divne velike bebice..zasto je morali biti tak nikad necemo saznati. Ljubim male andele na nebu. Vjerujem da ce vas posjetiti jedan bebac koj ce ipak zalijeciti jedan dio srca i duse.  :Kiss:

----------


## Lua

O Mury draga  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## mostarka86

> *mury*,svaka riječ je suvišna,pretužno je to,neznam niti kako imaš snage za napisat bilo šta,divim ti se,nadam se da će ti tvoja dva anđela dat snage da nastaviš dalje!!!!!!!!


x...

p.s.opet teške vijesti danas..NORA FORA R.I.P., zauvijek si nam u srcima <3

----------


## kiki30

> *mury*,svaka riječ je suvišna,pretužno je to,neznam niti kako imaš snage za napisat bilo šta,divim ti se,nadam se da će ti tvoja dva anđela dat snage da nastaviš dalje!!!!!!!!


X  :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## hope31

Draga  Mury nema rijeci utjehe za ovo sto vam se dogodilo,strasno je i pretuzno,neka tebi i tvom muzu dragi Bog da snage da izdrzite ovu bol

----------


## lovekd

> *Mury*, draga, srce mi se para dok citam tvoje rijeci... 
> Nadala sam se da ce uskoro tvoj dugacak i tuzan potpis zamijeniti dva predivna imena sa  uz njih, a ne jos toliko tuge 
> Nitko, ali bas nitko ne bi smio osjetiti ovo sto ti i tvoj dragi sada osjecate! 
> 
> Nadam se da ce vam vasa ljubav i vasi andeli dati snage da prebrodite tugu i uzdignete se kao Feniks iz pepela.


*X* Mury, draga ....  :Love:

----------


## tina29

> *mury*,svaka riječ je suvišna,pretužno je to,neznam niti kako imaš snage za napisat bilo šta,divim ti se,nadam se da će ti tvoja dva anđela dat snage da nastaviš dalje!!!!!!!!


*x*  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mury draga, pretuzno...  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> mimi, ja sam prošle godine izgubila bebu u 11 tjednu najvjerojatnije zbog secera, bar su mi tako rekli. Ogtt mi je bio 8.8 nakon 2 sata mada mi je profil bio skroz uredan.
> Tak da sad pušemo i na hladno. Radila sam u 12 i 20 tt ogtt i nalaz je uredan ali prema gornjoj granici pa je dr trazila profil da vidimo kak s tim stojimo. Ja sam zadovoljna jer ovaj puta nista ne zelim prepustiti slučaju.
> Dječica me danas bome lijepo boksaju...Nika pogotovo. A nije ni Patrik baš puno nježniji. Samo nek se oni meni javljaju...uživam u svakom njihovom dodiru.
> Danas smo napunili 21 tt i odlično se osjećam...nadam se da će tako biti do kraja...bar još 14 tt.



ja  bi pohvalila  tvoju  dr.  bas  se  brine za tebe  
eh  da  ih  je  vise   takvih  ...

----------


## milasova8

Mury,grlim te..kako tuzno :Sad: 

Bab,cestitam i moram ti rec da ce nasi decki biti imenjaci :Smile: 
E a neces vjerovati,da je curica bila bi Nika..bas si potrefila.

Hope,saljem hrpu vibri da izdrzite do kraja skupa~~~~~~

----------


## rozalija

Mury moja draga ovih dana toliko mislim o tebi. Grlim te jako i molim Boga da vam da snagu u ovim teškim trenutcima, da izdržite bol koja dušu para. Znam da ne postoje riječi utjehe i riječi koje bi ublažile vašu bol. Ljubim te punoooooooooo.

----------


## lasta

Draga Mury prst prebiru po slovima ali rjeci ne izlaze....mislim na vas i kao sto rozalija kaze molim se da skupite snagu,da pokupite srce slomljeno u tisucu komadica i da izdrzite sve ovo  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## TrudyC

Mury - dan po dan, možda sad misliš da utjehe nema, ali jednog dana osječat češ se bolje, pa sve bolje i onda češ biti spremna na novu bebu koja će zaliječiti svu bol ovog svijeta. 
Dan po dan  :Love:

----------


## 123beba

> *Mury*, draga, srce mi se para dok citam tvoje rijeci... 
> Nadala sam se da ce uskoro tvoj dugacak i tuzan potpis zamijeniti dva predivna imena sa  uz njih, a ne jos toliko tuge 
> Nitko, ali bas nitko ne bi smio osjetiti ovo sto ti i tvoj dragi sada osjecate! 
> 
> Nadam se da ce vam vasa ljubav i vasi andeli dati snage da prebrodite tugu i uzdignete se kao Feniks iz pepela.


nemam što dodati... mury  :Love:

----------


## Mojca

Mury...  :Sad: 
Neopisivo mi je žao... 
 :Crying or Very sad:  

Grlim.

----------


## Sonja29

Mury  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## pipi73

> Evo me doma,fizicka bol prolazi,ali dusa nikada nece ozdraviti!!! Sutra je pokop nasih andjela,Marije (490 gr,30 cm) i Tadije (600 gr,30 cm)....bile su to tako velike bebe,falilo je mozda jos 2 tjedna pa da im cujemo plac....kako su me samo jako lupale dok sam bila u trudovoma,kao da su nas molile za pomoc,a mi nismo znali kako ih spasiti....srce nam se kidalo dok smo u boksu do mene culi plac drugih rodenih beba i cestitanja dr. roditeljima zdravo rodjenih beba....Bab draga,cestitam na curi i decku,samo uzivaj u lupkanju,i ~~~~~~~ da sve do kraja bude super!!! I vama ostalim moje trudnice ~~~~~~~~~~~ i da nikada nitko ne osjeti ovu bol!!!


Draga ,ne mogu ti opisati koliko mi je zao...molim se da nadjes snagu i krenes dalje....A ti si hrabra zena....Grlim jako...

----------


## pipi73

Bab cestitam od srca i mirnu,skolsku trudnocu ti zelim do samog kraja...uzivaj

----------


## kismet

Bab divno, čestitam od srca, jesam li dobro pohvatala - Patrik i Nika?
Prekrasna imena za pre- prekrasnu, dugo iščekivanu dječicu...

----------


## lasta

Bab tebe sam preskocila..cestitke,nama je Patrik bio odabir da se rodio deckic

Hope31 odmaraj i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

Mury  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 
grlim....

----------


## m2b

> Evo me doma,fizicka bol prolazi,ali dusa nikada nece ozdraviti!!! Sutra je pokop nasih andjela,Marije (490 gr,30 cm) i Tadije (600 gr,30 cm)....bile su to tako velike bebe,falilo je mozda jos 2 tjedna pa da im cujemo plac....kako su me samo jako lupale dok sam bila u trudovoma,kao da su nas molile za pomoc,a mi nismo znali kako ih spasiti....srce nam se kidalo dok smo u boksu do mene culi plac drugih rodenih beba i cestitanja dr. roditeljima zdravo rodjenih beba....Bab draga,cestitam na curi i decku,samo uzivaj u lupkanju,i ~~~~~~~ da sve do kraja bude super!!! I vama ostalim moje trudnice ~~~~~~~~~~~ i da nikada nitko ne osjeti ovu bol!!!


 :Crying or Very sad:  tako mi je žao!
Molim za tvoje anđele, i za vas, da nađete utjehu.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Mury  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## venddy

evo me da pohvatam novosti nakon nekog vremena i jako, jako se rastuzim.
mury, iva tako mi je zao zbog tuge i boli koju prolazite. zelim vam svu snagu i hrabrost ovog svijeta.

hope samo ti lezi, preferiraj lijevi bok sto vise i uzimaj terapiju i bit ce sve ok. prosla sam to i rodila sa punih 36 tt. puno pozitive saljem tebi i bebici

----------


## sanda1977

Mury svaka rijeć je suvišna..... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Mury*  :Crying or Very sad:  žao mi je...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mi bili danas na UZV, brojimo 16 tt, sve je uredu s bebicom i dalje je vrlo aktivna tj. aktivan otkrili smo da čekamo dečkića! Imali smo pogled i preko 3D UZV ajme kako je to super, sve se lijepo vidi :Zaljubljen:  baš kao u kinu

----------


## tonili

Ajme Mimi dečkić!!!  :Zaljubljen: 
Prekrasno! Čestitam! :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

Mimi čestitam od srca! :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

> Mi bili danas na UZV, brojimo 16 tt, sve je uredu s bebicom i dalje je vrlo aktivna tj. aktivan otkrili smo da čekamo dečkića! Imali smo pogled i preko 3D UZV ajme kako je to super, sve se lijepo vidi baš kao u kinu


čestitam i neka sve bude kako treba.... :Klap: 
šta kaže za posteljicu?!

----------


## plavo oko

bab ~~~~~~~~~~ čestitam  :Heart: 
Mala Mimi ~~~~~~~~~~ čestitam  :Heart: 

s iva, mury, grlim vas srcem, neka vam vaši mali anđeli udjele snage.......nije fer

----------


## Mali Mimi

> čestitam i neka sve bude kako treba....
> šta kaže za posteljicu?!


Počela se povlačiti prema gore više nije preko ušća

----------


## mare41

mm, divno!

----------


## plavo oko

hope ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što dulje ostanete 2 u 1, drži se

----------


## sanda1977

> Počela se povlačiti prema gore više nije preko ušća


super.... :Klap: 
nadam se da će tako i kod mene biti.... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## amazonka

mm, baš lijepo. Čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## 123beba

Mali Mimi, čestitam na frajeru!!!!  :Smile:  
Hope, kako si nam ti?

----------


## Bab

MM, čestitam na dečkiću i drago mi je da je sve super. Nek tako i ostane do kraja.

A mi se vratili sa 4d-a...ajme... Cure moje...dragi i ja smo uživali ko nikad... Dečko je zijevao, skrivao ličeko s rukicama, a sekica mu se cijelo vrijeme stiskala...ma preslatki su mi. Sve ne mogu vjerovati da se cijela ta priča odvija u mom trbuhu...zbilja neopisiv doživljaj.
S njima je sve savršeno, rekao dr da su iste veličine i da nemamo oko čega brinuti.
Mi smo naravno presretni. Jedva čekam pogledat dvd. Mislim da ću ih sad stalno gledat..
Eto, curke moje, čuvajte sebe i bebice.
Pusa od nas troje  :Kiss:

----------


## mostarka86

Bab  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  prelijepo...
MM, čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*Bab* predivno uživajte!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bab super, i mi smo danas prvi put gledali na tom 3D i stvarno se puno ljepše vidi ali se dosta micao pa je nejasna slika, jeste to bili kod Kosa?

----------


## Bab

Mimi, poslala sam ti pp  :Kiss:

----------


## pipi73

MM divno...sve najbolje od srca

----------


## Moe

> Mi bili danas na UZV, brojimo 16 tt, sve je uredu s bebicom i dalje je vrlo aktivna tj. aktivan otkrili smo da čekamo dečkića! Imali smo pogled i preko 3D UZV ajme kako je to super, sve se lijepo vidi baš kao u kinu


Čestitke na dečkiću. Neka je živ i zdrav i neka za koji mjesec budi mamu svakih 3-4 sata :D




> A mi se vratili sa 4d-a...ajme... Cure moje...dragi i ja smo uživali ko nikad... Dečko je zijevao, skrivao ličeko s rukicama, a sekica mu se cijelo vrijeme stiskala...ma preslatki su mi. Sve ne mogu vjerovati da se cijela ta priča odvija u mom trbuhu...zbilja neopisiv doživljaj.
> S njima je sve savršeno, rekao dr da su iste veličine i da nemamo oko čega brinuti.
> Mi smo naravno presretni. Jedva čekam pogledat dvd. Mislim da ću ih sad stalno gledat..
> Eto, curke moje, čuvajte sebe i bebice.
> Pusa od nas troje


Pusa i vama troma  :Smile:  
Divno!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Bab, Mali Mimi*  :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

Mali mimi,cestitm na deckicu :Smile: 

Bab,divno- uzivajte

----------


## legal alien

Mimi I Bab cestitam, bas super vijesti. 

Ja cekam punih 12  tjedana da se "sluzbeno" prijavim na ovaj pdf iz nekog glupog praznovjerja. Medjutim u petak sa 11+1 krene krvarenje, ona glupa friska crvena krv. Mali ulozak se napuni odmah, prijateljica mi da veliki always I dok dodjem do bolnice (5 min) I on je poprilicno pun. Hitno odlazim u bolnicu I na uzv malci su dobro, srca kucaju. Doc kaze da nastavim sa terapijom ali da pijem utrogestane I da uvedem normabel 3 x 1. 
Strogo mirovanje 10 dana pa kontrola. Meni se to cini kasno, pa mislim otici ranije. Odabrala mirovanje kuci jer se u bolnicama zbog proslih iskustava sa gubitkom ranih trudnoca osjecam tako jadno. Sada lezim I dizem se samo na wc I jesti.
Jucer popodne izadje jedan ogroman smedji ugrusak I nakon toga jos nesto krvi. Sada se situacija smirila, odnosno samo smedji tragovi. 
Moram jos napomenit da od srece kad sam vidila malce na uzv samo sto nisam poljubila doca I zaboravila ga pitat od cega je onda krvarenje.


A sada moja pitanja:
Ima li netko sa slicnim iskustvom a da je sve dobro zavrsilo?
Ako je hematom on bi se vidio na uzv-u zar ne? 
Trebam li se javiti svom mpo docu u petrovu? (iskreno strah me da ce me traziti da dodjem u zgb kao u biokemiskim trudnocama a ne znam kako preci 600 km I strogo mirovati).Ipak u petrovoj su puno strucniji nego u maloj du bolnici.
Imate li kakav savjet?

----------


## anddu

legal drži mi se. Ja ti nisam pametna za taj put u Zagreb, i osobno ga ne bih riskirala, ali nisam stučnjak pa ne znam. A ovdje je stvarno puno cura imalo krvarenja, bolje je pitati koja nije. Najbolje da ti se jave s asvojim iskustvima. A ja šaljem brdo ~~~~~ da krvarenje prođe što prije.

----------


## Mali Mimi

legal alien ne bih ni ja išla u ZG ako moraš strogo mirovati...strpi se sad do te kontrole ja mislim da je najbitnije da miruješ pa da se to smiri. Može ti krvarenje biti i od posteljice tako je bilo jednoj mojoj prijateljici (ili da zoveš tog dr. koji te pregledao pa ga pitaš što je vidio)

----------


## Gabi25

MM četitke na dečkiću :Zaljubljen: 
Bab divno, uživajte vas troje :Heart: 

legal ja ni u kojem slučaju ne bi išla na tako dalek put, u ovako ranoj trudnoći doktori ne mogu puno učiniti osim preporučiti strogo mirovanje i ovu terapiju što si ti dobila.To je barem moje mišljenje. Ja bi na tvom mjestu ležala i ne bi se nikud kretala dok krvarenje ne stane.
Vjerujem da će sve biti ok, mnoge cure su imale razna krvarenja i iscjedke pa sad grle svoje beboline.

----------


## Ginger

Bab predivno!
MM cestitam na deckicu!

legal, potisujem cure
nikako na put, sad je bitno mirovati, a osim terapije koju uzimas ni oni u petrovoj ti ne mogu pomoci
u ranoj trudnoci nema se puno toga za napraviti
ja sam jako krvarila u obje trudnoce, u drugoj imala i pravu megu s ugruscima
sve je zavrsilo dobro, al se nisam mrdala iz kreveta
vibram

----------


## hope31

> Mali Mimi, čestitam na frajeru!!!!  
> Hope, kako si nam ti?


Draga ja sam ti onako,dobri je dok lezim,cim ustanem na wc imam osjecaj da ce beba izletit koliko je nisko i imam onako pritisak u trbuhu i bh kontrakcije..u srijedu idemo na kontrolu pa cemo vidjet kakvo je stanje i nadati se da ce sve biti u redu.pusa

----------


## hope31

MaliMimi cestitam na deckicu,mazite se i pazite :Smile: 
Bab prekrasno curka i decko uzivajte u svakom trenutku

----------


## Mali Mimi

hope za dalje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Muma

*legal alien*, *hope31* držte se, odmarajte, šaljem vam bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude super do kraja!

----------


## mare41

legal, trebao se vidjeti hematompetrova bi te zalegla, al lezis domaja se ne usudim na put od 3 sata, a kamoli od 8milasova je krvarila u par navrata, javit ce se

----------


## legal alien

Hvala vam drage zene. Ja sam stvarno zaljepljena za krevet, dignem se samo na wc I za stol pojesti.
Ne znam hoce li se dr koji me pregledao sjetiti sto je bilo u petak. Pogotovo jer je bila utakmica. Cijela zemlja u ekstazi a ja I muz u komi. Dr mi ke rekao da je to popodne imao 3 hitne kiretaze I 2 krvarenja na sto sam ja pocela plakat.  Za jedan mali dubrovnik to mi se cini jako puno. Uglavnom obavijestit cu svog mpo doca sto se dogadja ali ne mrdam nigdje. 

Hope vibram da sve bude dobro.

----------


## deniii

*legal* drži se ti kreveta vibram da sve bude OK :Zaljubljen: 

cure jedno pitanje jel mi može neka do vas reć dal u Cita rade 3D i 4D ultrazvuk i koja je cijena ??????????

----------


## amyx

> Mimi I Bab cestitam, bas super vijesti. 
> 
> Ja cekam punih 12  tjedana da se "sluzbeno" prijavim na ovaj pdf iz nekog glupog praznovjerja. Medjutim u petak sa 11+1 krene krvarenje, ona glupa friska crvena krv. Mali ulozak se napuni odmah, prijateljica mi da veliki always I dok dodjem do bolnice (5 min) I on je poprilicno pun. Hitno odlazim u bolnicu I na uzv malci su dobro, srca kucaju. Doc kaze da nastavim sa terapijom ali da pijem utrogestane I da uvedem normabel 3 x 1. 
> Strogo mirovanje 10 dana pa kontrola. Meni se to cini kasno, pa mislim otici ranije. Odabrala mirovanje kuci jer se u bolnicama zbog proslih iskustava sa gubitkom ranih trudnoca osjecam tako jadno. Sada lezim I dizem se samo na wc I jesti.
> Jucer popodne izadje jedan ogroman smedji ugrusak I nakon toga jos nesto krvi. Sada se situacija smirila, odnosno samo smedji tragovi. 
> Moram jos napomenit da od srece kad sam vidila malce na uzv samo sto nisam poljubila doca I zaboravila ga pitat od cega je onda krvarenje.
> 
> 
> A sada moja pitanja:
> ...


Ja sam krvarila i u avataru vidis da je sve dobro zavrsolo. Bio je u pitanju dosta veliki hematom. Samo miruj i bit ce ok.Ako je smeda krv to se sad cisti.Vjerojatno isto neki hematom koji nisu vidjeli

----------


## 123beba

legal držim  :fige:  da sve bude ok! Ti samo lezi a dragi neka te mazi i pazi... Sretno!

Hope ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srijedu...  da sve bude ok za tebe i bebicu!

Bab, uživajte u dvd-u, a još više u samim bebicama i njihovom meškoljenju! 

Mali mimi, mi smo bili kod Kosa i naša curka je bila tako aktivna da nemamo niti jednu baš lijepu sliku... Očito se mala dama ne voli slikati!  :Smile:  Dogovor je bio da ćemo 4D, no kako je ona stalno bila u pokretu jednostavno nije bilo smisla niti pokušati uhvatiti takvu sliku...

----------


## Mury

*Mali Mimi, Bab*, prekrasno, smao uživajte u svojoj dječici  :Heart:   :Heart: 
*Legal alien*, ja sam sa 7+5 užasno prokrvarila, imala sam izgleda više hematoma, mada mi nitko točno nije rekao, i krvarila do 15+2 TT, strogo mirovala, bebe super rasle...ali ovo što se meni desilo nema veze sa krvarenjem, zato samo miruj, uzimaj propisanu terapiju, a ja ću ti  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude ok!!!
Ja napokon malo sama ( gosti otišli na grob naših anđela, ja moram mirovati, sada me hemoroidi muče), ovih dana svi oko mene, nekad mi je to ok, a nekada mi idu na živce....duša užasno boli, ali molim svoje anđele da nam samo daju snage i pošalju nekakvu utjehu!!!!
Pusa svima!!!

----------


## legal alien

Hvala denii, amyx, beba123. Bas ste me raznjezile.

Mury :Love:  hvala ti sto u ovakvim trenucima nadjes snage za tjesiti druge. Ti si stvarno posebna osoba.

Pozdrav iz horizontale.

----------


## milasova8

draga legal,ja sam prošla nekoliko izljeva krvi-prvi u 7 tt,a zadnji put u 15tt.
začela sam blizance,i prvi put je bio užasan izljev krvi sa ugrušcima,odmah na hitnu i sve je bilo ok..srce kucala,nije se odmah vidio hematom..zadržali su me u bolnici i nakon tjedan dana opet UZV i tek tada su našli dosta veliki hematom i nažalost utvrdili da je jedna bubica stala sa razvojem i prestalo kucati srčeko :Sad: 
morala sam strogo mirovati,tako da ti nikako ne preporučam put,samo si možeš pogoršati.jer tu nema pomoći doktora,samo mirovanje.
onda sam još dva puta iza toga obilno prokrvarila,sveukupno bila u bolnici mjesec i pol dana,ali hvala dragom Bogu,sad je sve ok i bebica nam raste i lijepo se razvija..

Samo polako,miruj,doslovno to shvati dok ti ne bude baš sve uredno.

Ja sam sada skoro 24 tt i stvarno je sve uredno..

tebi želim da se obje bebice izbore i da preprodiš ovo i napokon uživaš u bebicama

----------


## legal alien

Hvala milasova. Odlucila sam se ipak samo javiti svom doktoru da zna sto se dogadja ali ne mrdam iz svog kreveta.
Ma spremna sam ciniti sto god samo da sve bude ok. Kontrola mi je utorak iza uskrsa, nekako mi je sada dugo za cekati ali treba biti strpljiv. Sve za male borce.

Jos jednom hvala svima na brzim odgovorima I podrsci.

----------


## Ginger

mury  :Love: 

legal zaboravih ti reci, kad sam u prvoj trudnoci prokrvarila, na uzv se nije vidio hematom- vidjeli smo ga na uzv koji je bio 2-3 dana kasnije
hematom nastaje kao posljedica nekog krvarenja, sto znaci da bi se on vidio, prvo mora nastati krvarenje
e sad, nekad se dogodi da mi ne vidimo to krvarenje cim se dogodi, znaci, ne krvarimo prema van odmah, nego nesto kasnije, kad vec nastane hematom
tako neke cure odmah kod prvog krvarenja imaju hematom na uzv, a neke ne
hocu reci, hematom nije uzrok, vec posljedica krvarenja, ono curkanje kasnije kad se hematom cisti je druga stvar (a nekad se resorbira i bez krvarenja)
e sad sam ga zakomplicirala, nadam se da si skuzila

----------


## Ginger

e bas sam ovo smotano napisala, nadam se da kuzis...

----------


## legal alien

No frks ginger mislim da sam skuzila. Hematom nastane kao posljedica krvarenja (kao kad se udarimo pa imamo potkozne hematome). I kad se krene prazniti onda polako curkaju I to bude ta smedja krv. Bolje da se on cisti nego da naraste I ugrozi malce.
A zasto uopce krene krvarenje in the first place? To cu sve doca ispitat sljedeci put. Sad samo mantram I molim da bambolini budu dobro.

----------


## amyx

Kad se beba ugnjezduje u maternici znaju popucat kapilarice i pocne krvarenje. To se odmah ne ocisti i napravi se hematom koji se kasnije pocne cistiti pa otud krvarenje...otprilike tako mi je dr objasnio kad sam ja prokrvarila

----------


## uporna

*Bab, Mala Mimi* super za bebaće 
*legal* samo miruj uz terapiju i sve će proći kako treba. 

*Mury*  :Love:

----------


## inaa

> *legal* drži se ti kreveta vibram da sve bude OK
> 
> cure jedno pitanje jel mi može neka do vas reć dal u Cita rade 3D i 4D ultrazvuk i koja je cijena ??????????


Denii ja sam u trudnoci bila u cita na 3di4d uzv. Bila sam u 19.tt dr je rekao da je to jos rano,da dodjem oko 25tt da dobijemo dvd. Ali mi smo i tada na ekranu savrseno vidjeli naseg decka. Za cijenu se ne sjecam ali nije nesto pretjerano,vjerovatno bih to zapamtila

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni se čini da ja osjetim micanje bebice već nekoliko dana u početku nisam baš bila sigurna ali sad mi se sve više čini da osjetim

----------


## mare41

mm, to je dosta rano, al citala sam da moze tako rano, ja nisam osjetila lupkanje do 19+5, al do tad su bile vibracije, titranje i mjehuric koji pukne, tebi?

----------


## Mali Mimi

da to sam mislila vibracije osjetim a ne lupkanje

----------


## mare41

ja jucer i danas cesto (precesto za bh) osjetim da mi se trbuh stvrdne, unatoc magneziju, ili s lijeve ili s desne strane, ili gornji dio, sutra je pregled pa zasad ne panicarim

----------


## Mali Mimi

A  šta bi to moglo značiti?

----------


## mare41

da znam ne bi pisala ovdje :Smile: , do sutra cu se strpit, moze biti nista i svasta

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mislila sam da imaš neke pretpostavke, ali šaljem vibre da nije ništa opasno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## frka

mare, za bh je baš karakteristično da se stvrdne jedan dio trbuha, a i ne znam što misliš pod "prečesto za bh" - meni su počele sa 17tt, s oko 23tt ih je bilo valjda 30-ak na dan, s oko 28tt oko 30 u satu i ni 3 Mg i oralno partusisten nisu pomagali. a i ako redovito uzimaš Mg, razvije se tolerancija pa ne djeluje. prati i ako ti je išta sumnjivo, bež u bolnicu... ipak su to 2 bebe pa je i opterećenje veće i nije čudno što su kontracije češće i što su krenule ranije. kod nas je pomagala jedino intravenozna tokoliza na kojoj sam završila s 30tt kad sam se počela otvarati.

----------


## mare41

za normalne bh su rekli nekoliko puta dnevno, a meni sad skoro stalno, sutra cu sve ispitat pa cemo vidjet dalje, thanks

----------


## lasta

mare no zekanje sa time;i ja tako cjeli dan stiskanje stomaka pa drugi dan puknuo vodenjak (nemoj panicariti ali treba puhati i na hladno)

----------


## mare41

ma znam da nije to normalno, al htjela sam pricekat do redovnog pregleda sutra, al ako se nastavi otici cu popodne, pocelo je prosli vikend, al rijetko i s magnezijem se smirilo, sto je normalno, a ovo malo brine

----------


## lasta

bolje idi dvaput nego jednom kasno ili makar nazovi dr. pa pitaj

----------


## mare41

hocu, hvala

----------


## Mali Mimi

sorry ja uopće nisam skužila što je to bh  :Embarassed:  (osjećam se malo neuko kad su u pitanju trudničke kratice) ali vibre i dalje

----------


## Mojca

> sorry ja uopće nisam skužila što je to bh  (osjećam se malo neuko kad su u pitanju trudničke kratice) ali vibre i dalje


http://www.roda.hr/article/read/brax...to-me-to-steze

mare,  :Kiss:  javi se dobrom duhu, molim te.

----------


## mare41

mojca, ne mogu mu ici svaki drugi dan :Smile: , al javit cu se
mm, ne brini, nisam ni ja za to cula do pred dva tjedna, to je kao normalno nakon 21.tjedna

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mare - meni se trbuh počeo stvrdnjavati oko 24tt (tu si i ti sad) i osjećala sam dosta čvrsta stezanja na lijevo ili desno. Odmah bi legla i opuštala se par sati. Nije trajalo i nije imalo ritma. Možda nije loše da sutrašnji pregled odradiš danas. Koliko su cure velike sada? Dosta je gužva kod tebe u buši, još ako su cure svaka u svojoj posteljici i ako imaš obilno plodne vode (sve je samnom bio slučaj) onda će te pregled umiriti i utvrditi da je sve u najboljem redu. Mislim da ti se bliži onaj dio trudnoće u kojem gužva u buši postaje neugodna. Kako se cure budu razvijale, ta gužva će postat sve neugodnija. Pred kraj trudnoće (blizanačke) pomicanje beba i premiještanje je (meni) bilo bolno. Daj odi na pregled, da budeš sigurna da je sve OK.

----------


## pipi73

> ja jucer i danas cesto (precesto za bh) osjetim da mi se trbuh stvrdne, unatoc magneziju, ili s lijeve ili s desne strane, ili gornji dio, sutra je pregled pa zasad ne panicarim


Ja sam se juce jedva dogegala doma....mislila sam da necu uspjeti....Stomak mi je bio tvrd skoro 6-7 sati....Bude lakse kada sam u horizontali...na boku...Imam zakazano kod babice u petak....Ali i ja se brinem...Ne pijem extra Mg...samo onaj u koji postoji u tableticama za vitamine u trudnoci...Ima 3-4 nedelje kako je pocelo...ali nije bilo jako kao juce...max traju 20 min...1-2 dnevno...
Mare cekam sta kaze tvoja dr....

----------


## Mojca

> mojca, ne mogu mu ici svaki drugi dan, al javit cu se
> mm, ne brini, nisam ni ja za to cula do pred dva tjedna, to je kao normalno nakon 21.tjedna


Ma zvrcni ga... biti će dobre volje jer je upravo čuo za jednu lijepu betu.  :Wink:

----------


## hope31

ja isto imam bh kontrakcije od nekog 23 tjedna i bilo je 1-2 dnevno,ali sada ih imam 6-7 dnevno ali traje po minutu kad se trbuh stvrdne i popusti i pomaze jedino kad sam na boku a pijem partusisten i normabel,u srijedu je pregled pa cemo vidjet sto dr kaze
mare mozda da ipak odes danas za svaki slucaj,jer bh bi trebale popustit nakon par minuta bez obzira koliko ih dnevno imas a i uradit ce ti ctg pa ce se vidjet

----------


## mare41

hvala vam cure
sumsko, bila sam pred 5 dana na izvanrednom pregledu, zbog pritiska. tad je dr reko isto sto i ti,  vidjet cemo popodne kako ce biti
mojca, sad cu ja tu betu objavit na ceskoj :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Ajde molim te.... mene tako svrbe prsti!  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> sumsko, bila sam pred 5 dana na izvanrednom pregledu, zbog pritiska. tad je dr reko isto sto i ti,  vidjet cemo popodne kako ce biti


Uf koki, da - počelo je. Sjećaš se da sam ti svojevremeno pričala o nogometnoj utakmici i boli od rebra do pubične kosti - to je početak.
A to znači da su cure velike i zdrave. Neka su one velike i živahne, a njihova majčica će se potrpit. Lezi, ispruži se i sve će bit u najboljem redu.

----------


## Mury

Mareeeeee,trk na hitnu!!!! Ja ako ikada vise budem trudna,na svaku jacu bol idem dr.Sad pribirem po glavi mozda bi bebe jos bile u mojoj busi da sam dva dana ranije otisla na hitnu... :Sad:

----------


## mare41

mury, da smo onda znale da treba otici, stalno mislim o tome i stalno sam u strahu, ne boli me nista, samo zateze, ljubim te

----------


## milasova8

i ja povremeno osjetim kako mi se trbuh stvrdne na određenom dijelu..i gin.je vidjela na UZV da imam blage kontrakcije ali je rekla da nije to ništa strašno,da je normalno a se ponekad kontrahira trbuh..
ne osjećam bolove,pa ne reagiram previše na to..sad ne znam..
Mury,ako smijem pitati,kakve si ti bolove osjetila kad si ih ignorirala?

Mare,draga,možda bolje da odmah danas odeš kod dr..

----------


## mare41

kad mi je mury pricala da je bole prepone, noge i ledja ni ja nisam znala da to tako ne treba biti i to me progoni

----------


## mare41

milasova, par kontrakcija-stvrdnuca dnevno koje traju par sekundi je normalno

----------


## milasova8

bome i mene već dugo boli prepona..i to desna..ali eto,na pregledu sve ok..ne znam ni sama više..
i zna me zaboliti u donjem lijevom dijelu trbuha nešto,kad se okrećem ili ustajem..
ali eto bila kod dva dr.na pregledu i kažu da je stvarno sve ok,da nekada ti bolovi znaju bit normalni usljed rastezanja i rasta bebe..

ma nisam pametna više stvarno

----------


## mare41

ne znam jel pametnije tu pisat ili ne, kad se nesto napise-svi se uznemirimo, a s druge strane-ipak nam to daje odredjeni oprez i saznanja da neke stvari svi prolazimo
cinjenica je da ovdje ne mozemo iz par recenica procijenit sto je nekom drugom, mozemo samo slusati savjete doktora, i otici mirni s pregleda jer je sve ok

----------


## Inesz

upravo tako kako je mare napisala.

i zato idite sto puta doktoru ako treba. bolje da vas sto puta vrate doma sa porukom da je sve u redu nego da jednom bude kasno.

----------


## lasta

> kad mi je mury pricala da je bole prepone, noge i ledja ni ja nisam znala da to tako ne treba biti i to me progoni



Ima žena koje nemaju nikakvih nazovimo simptoma pa opet ode na zlo; i ja sam dr.isla za svasta pa neka misli da sam luda. I kada sam trebala doci napraviti neki nalaz za Srebrnjak a nije me bilo od straha me nije mogla nazvati jer je znala da se nesto desilo.Ako treba sto puta onda neka bude sto i jos jednom.

Mogu samo poslati virtualni zagrljaj i tebi i dragoj Mury (ne mogu prestati misliti na tebe  :Love: )

----------


## Mury

Milasova,naravno da smijes pitati....ja sam osjecala pritisak na trticu i debelo crijevo,kao da trebam non stop imati stolicu,i imala sam,u pocetku cesca stolica koja se kasnije pretvorila u proljev...i nije bila viroza (nalaz stolice uredan),nego je taj proljev od kontrakcija,a i trbuh bi se napuhao i stvrdnuo par puta tijekom dana...bolile me i prepone,kukovi,probadanja u dnu trbuha...i par dana prije poroda trbuh mi se skroz odvojio i spustio,nije bio ispod grudi, nego skroz dolje nisko....nadam se da sam malo pomogla,kako bi vi mogle na vrijeme reagirati!

----------


## milasova8

Slazem se cure..

----------


## milasova8

Mury,hvala na odgovoru..

Definitivno je bolje trcati na pregled nego doma sjediti i misliti da su ti bolovi normalni..

Mury,tako mi je zao :Sad:  nemam rijeci jos uvijek

----------


## Sonja29

Mare mislim da je bolje pisati i da cure budu oprezne. Bolje je bez veze otići dr. i da bude sve u redu već kad bude kasno,zato i ti trk doktoru :Wink:

----------


## beilana

ja isto mislim da treba otić doktoru čim nešt nije kak bi trebalo biti, al kad je kod mene tak onda si mislim:ma normalno je to, tak treba biti. ja te bh ne osjetim, osim ako one znaće da me nekad u križima nakratko zaboli, ili osječaj ko pred M isto nekad nakratko, onda sam imala par puta. al da me grče stalno definitivno bi otišla makar kod privatnog gina da me smiri. 
*mare*, vjerujem da je sve uredno, ja bi isto tak čekala sutra ak mi je već dogovoren pregled, al opet, taj jedan dan znaći puno. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## patuljchica

Cure, slažem se da treba provjeriti sa doktorom, a ne se samodijagnosticirati... ...ali...
Samo da malo ublažim paniku koja se, vidim, počela širiti ...
Sve što je Mury opisala (osim proljeva) imala sam i ja, kroz veći dio trudnoće... i rodila u terminu zdravu bebu... 
meni su objasnili da se maternica može kontrahirati i od samog pritiska bebe o stijenke (?), a da razni bolovi, štreckanja i pikanja su posljedica namještanja bebe i njezinog rasta.
Kaj se tiče boli u preponama - kad god sam po danu bila aktivnija (više hodala, puno sjedila za stolom ili sl), naveče me bi osjetila bolove u preponama...
I da... ja sam nosila "samo" jednu bebu, koja je rođena sa 3080g (dakle, nije bila prevelika), a u trudnoći sam dobila 7 kg (dakle, ni ja nisam bila prevelika  :Smile:  ) - pa sad mame duplića... normalno da vam je teško!  :Smile: 

Ugl, slušajte svoje tijelo, odmarajte i neforsirajte se! I ako vam se čini da nešto nije u redu - provjerite s doktorom, ali bez panike! 
Sretno majčice!

----------


## zubic.vila

Evo, da se i ja konačno malo javim. Ako imate česte kontrakcije, javite se doktoru. Ja sam sad 28+4. Kontrakcije imam od 20.tj. i nisam to mi govorila doktoru da na ispadne da paničarim. Uredno sam radila i sa puna 24 tj. rekla doktoru za kontrakcije. Cerviks je tad bio 4.4cm da bi se nakon tjedan dana skratio na 3.5 cm. Otad sam na bolovanju. Dr me gledao svaki tjedan i prošli tjedan na pregledu sa 27+5 cerviks se skratio na 2.9cm. Sve skupa u mjesec dana skratio se 1.5cm. Dobro je što se ne otvaram. Sad sam u bolnici, pijem Mg 2x na dan i 2x Nifedipin retard. 
Moram napomenuti da sam svaki put prije skraćivanja cerviksa imala cjelodnevne kontrakcije, preko 40 na dan, otprilike jednu svakih 5-10 min. Zato bolje otići 5 puta doktoru, a da nije ništa!

----------


## Mojca

patuljchica... da, potpisujem... i ja sam svašta osjećala, od pikanja, stezanja, boli u preponama (nakon sjedenja posebno, pa sam izbjegavala sjedenje)... na kraju smo došle do 4630 grama i 41+0 tt. 
Svaka trudnoća je posebna, svako tijelo je posebno... 

Ali se slažem, bolje ići na "izvanredne preglede", nego biti u strahu.

----------


## lasta

Mislim da nije panika nego rasprava. Nekome je tako drugome onako,svaka je trudnoca drugacija.

----------


## zubic.vila

I još samo nešto, meni je trbuh stalno dosta napet i tvrd, oni u bolnici kažu da je maternica tonizirana, mali frajer se okrenuo glavicom dolje i jako je nisko već tjednima. 
Mury, užasno mi je žao što si to proživjela. Prije tjedan dana kad su me cijeli dan i noć držale kontrakcije samo sam na tebe mislila kako ti je bilo!

----------


## spodoba

@mare - ako nisi sigurna, bolje je otici na pregled..
@mury -  zao mi je draga  :Sad:   zaboravila sam koliko je trajao proljev, no on se zna pojaviti i pred  porod jer se tijelo tako cisti. nazalost u tvom slucaju prerano. divim  se tvojoj snazi i izdrzljivosti...

vec kad smo kod zatezanja i strahova. ja sam danas 11+3 i imam neka zatezanja kao pred menstruaciju. to sam imala na pocetku trudnoce, dakle od 4-8tj..jasno mi je da su zatezanja normalna kad se maternica rasteze..ali opet strah...  :Unsure: 
sutra imam pregled, zadnji u prvom tromjesecju..vec sad umirem od straha jel sve ok.

----------


## patuljchica

> Mislim da nije panika nego rasprava. Nekome je tako drugome onako,svaka je trudnoca drugacija.


nisam htjela nikome soliti pamet...
sorry!
samo podijeliti i moje iskustvo...uz sva negativna iskustva ovih dana na ovom pdf-u, htjela sam podijeliti i moje - na kraju pozitivno iskustvo.
ja sam nakon 5 izgubljlenih trudnoća, ovu provela u sveopćem stanju panike ... ponekad imam osjećaj da me je bilo strah i disati ...
 :Heart:  svima

----------


## Charlie

Mare, ja sam imala u obje trudnoce vrlo ceste BH kontrakcije koje su u prvoj pocele u 20., u drugoj u 18. tjednu. Bilo ih je par u sat vremena, a ne par dnevno... Ostala sam cvrsto zatvorena do pred termin iako su me znale opasno sibati, posebno kad bi pretjerala s aktivnostima. Tako da, mogu one biti i cesce, pa da je sve OK. Ali super da imas sutra pregled, buduci da su ipak dvije bebe i ja bih isla provjeriti.

mury  :Heart:

----------


## lasta

a ne nisam ja smatrala da solis pamet nego sam se nadovezala na tvoje iskustvo slicno a posve razlicito  :Shy kiss: 
tako pricamo pisemo i djelimo svoja iskustva,nekome moze pomoci

----------


## lasta

nemoj se uvrjediti nije mi bila namjera

----------


## crvenkapica77

> kad mi je mury pricala da je bole prepone, noge i ledja ni ja nisam znala da to tako ne treba biti i to me progoni


hm...bole prepone , jedan  primjer ,zena lezi u splitskoj bolnici na cuvanju trudnoce otvorena 2cm, kaze bole je prepone a dr. kazu da je to normalno jer se zdjelica siri    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## 123beba

Cure, želim nam svima da nas što manje boli i da sve bude ok. Ja sam u zadnje vrijeme primjetila da me ponekad više boli kad se curka okrene nekako nozicama prema dolje (to osjetim po lupanju u donjem dijelu trbuha) nego kad me lupka iznad pupka. Ja sam si to protumačila da mi vjerovatno nešto dolje jače pritisne kada je tako okrenuta pa me onda jače boli taj dio... Frendici je dr prilikom bolova u donjem dijelu trbuha rekao da joj to može biti i bol zbog rastezanja ligamenata koji drže maternicu... Uglavnom, kad osjetim bol više odmaram i čekam da prođe a i inače nisam osjetila bh kontrakcije pa si sve ovo protumačim kao normalno.

Sretno svima!!!!

----------


## mare41

evo da se javim, iz nase privat klinike smo dobili savjet da odemo na hitnu, otisli i naravno da je sve ok osim sto se cure guraju da budu na istom mjestu, a ne znaju da to mamu boli :Smile: , tulumare :Smile: , a dr je reko da je strah normalan, pogotovo nakon tako tesko ostvarene trudnoce, nadam se da ce sad neko vrijeme biti mir
svima zelim isto-mirno do kraja, a onda novi tulumi :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Mare,neka si otisla i uvjerila se da je sve ok

----------


## 123beba

mare, baš mi je drago da si sad mirnija i da znaš da se to samo tvoj curke bore za mjesto!  :Smile:  
Moja se danas već 2 puta skroz izokretala pa sam imala bolno popodne i ugodnu veče... (iako, ona ima više mjesta nego tvoje dvije srećice... no njima je sigurno ljepše u društvu!)

----------


## pipi73

> Cure, slažem se da treba provjeriti sa doktorom, a ne se samodijagnosticirati... ...ali...
> Samo da malo ublažim paniku koja se, vidim, počela širiti ...
> Sve što je Mury opisala (osim proljeva) imala sam i ja, kroz veći dio trudnoće... i rodila u terminu zdravu bebu... 
> meni su objasnili da se maternica može kontrahirati i od samog pritiska bebe o stijenke (?), a da razni bolovi, štreckanja i pikanja su posljedica namještanja bebe i njezinog rasta.
> Kaj se tiče boli u preponama - kad god sam po danu bila aktivnija (više hodala, puno sjedila za stolom ili sl), naveče me bi osjetila bolove u preponama...
> I da... ja sam nosila "samo" jednu bebu, koja je rođena sa 3080g (dakle, nije bila prevelika), a u trudnoći sam dobila 7 kg (dakle, ni ja nisam bila prevelika  ) - pa sad mame duplića... normalno da vam je teško! 
> 
> Ugl, slušajte svoje tijelo, odmarajte i neforsirajte se! I ako vam se čini da nešto nije u redu - provjerite s doktorom, ali bez panike! 
> Sretno majčice!


Evo ja cu te skroz potpisati....Posebno ovo oko proliva....Meni je tako poceo prvi porodjaj...40+0 nedelja....I gotovo svaka menstruacija mi tako pocinje...Kada je Mury izjavila da je na prolivu to mi je nekako zaparalo usi...ali nisam znala da to moze biti cesto i kod drugih zena  :Sad:  Mury,zao mi je ,uzasno puno)...mislila sam da je to samo slucaj kod mene...
Sto se tice prepona prestale su me boljeti prije jedno 10 tak dana...tako je bilo i u prvoj trudnoci....bole pa prestanu....po opet u krug....Mislim da je jako bitno osluskivati svoje tjelo....i udovoljavati mu...Mada mi je teze ovaj put...malo zbog godina,malo zato sto imam vec jednog jako zivahnog 5-godisnjaka i tako...

Nekako se molim da izguram nekih 30 nedelja....sada sam 26+ 4 ....pa onda polako....uz Boziju pomoc bice sve dobro...

----------


## pipi73

Svima naravno zelim sto mirnije trudnoce....i puno snage i strpljenja naravno...

I mene je tvoj pregled malo umirio Mare....idem i ja u cetvrtak...bice sve dobro aBda

----------


## hope31

Mare super da je sve ok,uuivaj sad sa svojim bebicama :Smile:

----------


## prag

ja povremeno svratim na forum i prvo pogledam što ima s marinim curkama, koliko broji još...cijeli forum željno iščekuje te curke a one već tulum napravile  :Smile: ) drži se mare, normalno je da svi prođemo strahove, ali uvijek je dobro i provjeriti s dr da se uvjeriš da je sve ok. kad su meni bila krvarenja, napadaj kamenca, lažni trudovi i išla sam na hitni prijem nijedan dr nije rekao da sam dosadna već čim vide ivf odmah kažu da je strah opravdan i neminovan jer se ''pomučimo'' za svoju trudnoću pa možda i previše brinemo i osluškujemo svaki znak. to je sve normalno. drži se, biti će to sve uredu!

----------


## Mojca

mare  :Heart:  nisam mogla bolju vijest pročitati uz buđenje.

----------


## kismet

mare  :Heart:

----------


## beilana

Mare, srceka mala
 Vidis, i meni se mrva nekad upre pa to bude bolno, nisam se ni sjetila da bi to moglo bit, a one su dvije pa je jos intenzivnije kod tebe. Moja buba i ja budne od 2 sata. Ona ko mala zvjerkica, a ja nemogu spavat.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ajde mare nek si bila na pregledu, sad je cijeli forum odahnuo :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

mare  :Heart:  tako sam i mislila da će bit

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mare  :Klap:

----------


## Mury

Mare41  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Mare  :Very Happy:

----------


## legal alien

:Zaljubljen: odlicne vijesti mare!

----------


## Gabi25

mare nema do našeg mira, drago mi je da je sve ok!

legal kakva je situacija kod tebe? stalo krvarenje?

----------


## spodoba

i kod nas je sve ok... veliki smo 5.1cm
lakse se dise..korak po korak..  :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Mare, spodoba*  :Very Happy:

----------


## anddu

Uh, i mene isprepadale kontrakcije i pritisak sličan PMS-u pa ujutro idem izvanredno doktoru. Nadam se da pušem na hladno  :scared:

----------


## amazonka

Mare, spodoba drago mi je da je sve u redu i sretno do kraja!

----------


## mare41

anddu, da puhnes hladno ko ja!
spodoba, kiss!
cure drage, zahvaljujemo moje cure i ja

----------


## sanda1977

> *Mare, spodoba*


 :rock:  :rock: 
ja sam sutra popodne na kontroli,na UZV ide i mm i kčer da vide malu vrtirepku... :Grin:

----------


## Moe

Mi danas idemo vidjeti Mini Moe  :Smile:  
Jedva čekamo!
A vrijeme nam prebrzo leti! Kao da sam jučer ovdje pisala o svojoj beti, prvoj, pa drugoj, pa srčeku, pa pregledima, ultrazvucima...

----------


## Sandra1971

*Sanda1977, Moe*  :Zaljubljen:  uživajte!!!!

----------


## hope31

i ja sam sutra na pregledu u biti ja moram svakih 7 dana,jer mi frajer silji po cerviksu,gura se van uhh
sretno curke svima na pregledu

----------


## sanda1977

> i ja sam sutra na pregledu u biti ja moram svakih 7 dana,jer mi frajer silji po cerviksu,gura se van uhh
> sretno curke svima na pregledu


nas dvije smo sutra na stolici,hehehe

----------


## legal alien

> mare nema do našeg mira, drago mi je da je sve ok!
> 
> legal kakva je situacija kod tebe? stalo krvarenje?


jutros se probudila bloody mary. sto me prestravilo jer je u pon sve lijepo stalo. oko podne krenula ona neka bol kao pred m sa grcevima koji idu prema pubicnoj kost, ne znam kako to objasnit. naravno da nisam mogla izdrzat i mm me odveo u bolnicu na pregled. bolnica mi je doslovno 3 min autom. 
malci su dobro. ne znaju razlog krvarenja. bio je jedan mlad i drag doktor. rekla sam mu da me malo uhvatila panika i da znam da sam trebala doma lezati a ne biti tu kod njega. na sto je on rekao da ce me hvatati panika sve dok ne rodim i da to nije nista cudno. uglavnom, nastavak terapije i strogog mirovanja (sto iskljucuje posjete doktoru).
e, na uzv pise da su po mjerama malci 12+2 a zapravo su 11+5. jeli inace cesta ta razlika?

----------


## legal alien

*anddu* ajde ti na pregled. spoznaja da je sve ok cuda radi za psihu a samim tim i tijelo.
kiss  :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

legal te razlike u mjerama su normalne, meni je dr. rekao da je njima kad je plod tako mali ponekad teško točno u milimetar izmijeriti tako da od tuda i te razlike
moja curka nikad po veličini mjerenja na uzv nije bila u dan, nekad 2-3 dana manja, zadnji put 4 dana veća
drži se i miruj i sve će biti ok  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Legal,kad god primjetis nesto sto nije uobicajno odmah kod doktora..tako sam ja svaki put kad bi prokrvarila bez ustrucavanja na hitnu..samo sto su mene svaki put zadrzali..
Hrabria su ta malena bica,izborit ce se oni..ti samo miruj i vjeruj u njih..

Anddu,vjerujem da ces sutra biti mirnija..sretno!

----------


## Sandra1971

*Hope31, legal, Sanda1977, milasova8, Moe, spodoba, Mare41, anddu* i svim drugim našim trudnicama želim samo da se dobro odmaraju, maze trbuščiće i mrvice i misle samo na bebaće i kako će biti sve ok....čuvajte se i čuvajte bebolince... puno, puno sreće vam želim i mirnu trudnoću do kraja!!!!

----------


## spodoba

hvala cure  :Smile: , evo cak sam se usudila napraviti ticker, haha!
i vi se cuvajte..legal, slazem se sa curama, primijetis li nesto sumnjivo bris kod doca za svaki slucaj!

----------


## Moe

> *Hope31, legal, Sanda1977, milasova8, Moe, spodoba, Mare41, anddu* i svim drugim našim trudnicama želim samo da se dobro odmaraju, maze trbuščiće i mrvice i misle samo na bebaće i kako će biti sve ok....čuvajte se i čuvajte bebolince... puno, puno sreće vam želim i mirnu trudnoću do kraja!!!!


Ma ti si jedna divna hrabra žena. Želim ti ispunjenje snova što prije!

----------


## Sandra1971

> Ma ti si jedna divna hrabra žena. Želim ti ispunjenje snova što prije!


Ma i ako ne uspijem, ostajem tu pratiti sve vas i sve druge hrabre žene dok god mogu tipkati  :Laughing:

----------


## mare41

sandra, hvalasta kaze mini moe?

----------


## hope31

sandra hvala ti,zelim ti od srca da sto prije mazis svoju mrvicu u trbuhu :Smile:

----------


## Bab

hej curkice moje,
samo sam vas došla pozdraviti...i vaše bebice naravno.
Kod mene ništa posebno...rastemo i lupkamo mamu sve jače a ona uživa u svakoj sekundi.
Moj dečkić već sad pokazuje tko će bit gazda dok je sestrica prava mala nježnica.
Čuvajte mi se sve i želim vam što ljepše i mirnije trudničke dane.
Pusa

----------


## Moe

Mini Moe vam svima šalje velike pozdrave, i zahvaljuje na podršci svih ovih njenih 6.5 mjeseci!

Tijekom pregleda je ruku prebacila ispred glave i igrala se s pupčanom vrpcom. Sva je simpatična tako sklupčana i zaigrana. Obzirom se ovaj put nije dala lijepo ufotkati za obiteljski album  :Laughing: , a ne sjećam se da sam zadnji pisala "report" s pregleda, pa evo od zadnji put *fotka* ako niste vidjeli: frajerica se sva zabrinuta drži za glavu... mislim da ju brinu vječita pitanja odraslih - "kog više voliš - mamu ili tatu?", ne zna ni sama što da odgovori kad se rodi, pa razmišlja  :Smile:  Ali - ne sumnjam da je mudrica, i da će dati pravi odgovor kada za to dođe vrijeme  :Smile: 

Svi organi su kako treba, lijepo napreduje, i spremna ulazi u zadnju trećinu svog života pod maminim srcem. U 4 tjedna je narasla s 753 grama na 1490. I čini se da se u životu planira baviti košarkom ili manekenstvom, a ko zna - možda planira zamijeniti Blanku u skokovima  :Smile: . Noge su joj 3 tjedna naprednije dužinom od tjedana trudnoće.

Sad ovaj manje bitni dio:
Mama se osjeća odlično, osim nekih hodanja po doktorima zadnjih 2-3 tjedna.. naime - jedne noći sam se probudila pidžame mokre do koljena. Ne znajući što je, otišla sam na pregled, pa vađenje krvi, pa je CRP rastao, pa novi pregled u Petrovoj (s napomenom - ponesi stvari ako ćeš trebati biti hospitalizirana), pa opet novo vađenje krvi - CRP i dalje raste, pa novi pregled.. i tako tjedan dva dok nismo s antibioticima riješili upalu grla i snizili CRP (koji je rastao od upale grla), i sa 3 pregleda kod različitih liječnika i amnisure testom utvrdili da ipak ne otječe plodna voda, nego da sam ja sanjala kako idem piškiti  :Smile:  Sva sreća! 
Zahvaljujem osoblju Petrove bolnice i Betaplusa što su me s velikom dozom opreza i pažnje detaljno pregledali i pobrinuli se za mene i Mini Moe!

Nadam se da vas nisam puno ugnjavila. Želim vam svima uredne trudnoće i brz porod, i veseli dječji osmijeh u obiteljskom okruženju. 
Sve trudilice koje čitaju puno pozdravljam i želim da ne posustanete od cilja, jer sreća samo što nije naišla iza ugla!
Ljubim vas!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mini Moe  :Zaljubljen:  kako je lijepa fotkica
Bab :Kiss:  Niki i Patriku
A jesi ti pisala kako ne možeš spavati sad je i mene to snašlo budim se prije 6 ujutro

----------


## Bab

Mimi, i ja se budim oko 6. Prije toga 1-2 puta tokom noći na wc :Smile: 
nekad malo odspavam preko dana, nekad ne...ma sve su to slatke muke.
Neki dan su me dječica tolko lupala da sam se ustala iz kreveta jer kad počnem hodat onda se i oni malo smire.
Uskoro ćeš i ti uživati u lupkanju male srećice.

Moe, prelijepa priča i još ljepša sličica.
Uživajte.

----------


## Mury

*Moe*   :Zaljubljen: 
Ostale cure veliki  :Kiss: 
Nikako meni doći u glavu da više ne pripadam ovoj temi  :Crying or Very sad: , još uvijek bih čitala samo ovu temu na forumu, a onda pogledam svoj mali zgužvani trbuh i sjetim se onih prekrasnih lupkanja kojih više nema...  :Sad:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Mini Moe*  :Zaljubljen: . Pusa maloj ljepotici i samo i dalje uzivajte i rastite.

~~~~~~~~~~ *hope31 i Sandi* za njihova danasnja druzenja sa mrvicama, neka sve bude tip-top!

*legal* samo ti peglaj lijevi bok, a mrvice neka bujaju u tebi (meni je to bila dobra vizualizacija za lezanje), dok ne nadjacaju mozebitni hematom pa ces uskoro i ti, kao milasova, pisati o predivnom 2. tromjesecju.

Sto se velicine ploda tice, Klempo je od pocetka bar 5-6 dana u plusu, sad na zadnjem pregledu i 15! U pocetku je za to kriva nesavrsenost u mjerenju, sad vec i genetika igra i sve je to b.o. 

 :Kiss:  svim ostalim trudnicama i njihovim veselim stanarima.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Joj Mury srce mi slama na to i stvarno nije fer da itko doživi takav gubitak
 :Sad:  nadam se ipak da ćeš se oporaviti i opet biti dio ove zajednice

----------


## deniii

pozdrav ljepotice,,,,,prvo svim curama koje su na "ležanju" želim da sve bude ok i da bebice rastu i lupkaju ...... :Love: 
*Moe i Bab* prekrasno za vaše bebice ljubite ih i mazite :Love: 
*Spodoba* prekrasan ticker i daj mi molim te upute kako napravit da piše "nešto" a ne link

ja se nisam javljala al redovito škicnem šta se tu dešava,,,,malo sam čitajući vaša iskustva s ovim probadanjima, bolnicama i svim samu sebe ustrtarila da stalno neš boli , pa sam morala malo samu sebe sredit  :Cool: .......al svejedno mislim da ćemo svaka od nas do poroda paničariti, pogotovo prva trudnoća svako probadanje ne znaš jel maternica, jel beba il nešto gore a ne možemo svaki sekunde sjedit  u doktora ova trudnoća je baš igra sa živcima hihihihi

----------


## deniii

*Mury*  :Love:

----------


## pretorija

:Love: mury

----------


## reny123

Mury, volim kad se javiš. Nekako si mi utjelovljenje snage žena u ovoj priči. Često te se sjetim ovih dana.

----------


## hope31

> *Mini Moe* 
> . Pusa maloj ljepotici i samo i dalje uzivajte i rastite.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~ *hope31 i Sandi* za njihova danasnja druzenja sa mrvicama, neka sve bude tip-top!
> 
> *legal* samo ti peglaj lijevi bok, a mrvice neka bujaju u tebi (meni je to bila dobra vizualizacija za lezanje), dok ne nadjacaju mozebitni hematom pa ces uskoro i ti, kao milasova, pisati o predivnom 2. tromjesecju.
> 
> Sto se velicine ploda tice, Klempo je od pocetka bar 5-6 dana u plusu, sad na zadnjem pregledu i 15! U pocetku je za to kriva nesavrsenost u mjerenju, sad vec i genetika igra i sve je to b.o. 
> 
>  svim ostalim trudnicama i njihovim veselim stanarima.


Hvala draga na vibricama,iskreno bas me strah danasnjeg pregleda,idem u pol 3 pa si slazem po glavi..moj pritisak je i dalje tu,kontrakcije isto letim stalno na lijevom boku al cim ustanem trbuh tvrd kao kamen,strah me jako ali iskreno se nadam da ce bit u redu...
Moe,Bab uzivajte sa svojim mrvama i neka bude sve savrseno do kraja :Smile: 
mury drzi se draga,zelim ti svu snagu ovog svijeta da izdrzite ovu bol :Sad:

----------


## Mojca

Mury  :Love:

----------


## Mury

*hope31*  do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## rozalija

Myry moja draga, grlim te jakooooooooooooooooooooo.

----------


## uporna

*Mury *  :Love: 

Mislim da se treba reagirati na sve bolove koji su vam čudni i sve ono za što vam instinkti govore da vam je čudno. Ne brinite što će misliti doktori jer najvažnije je da trudnica reagira na vrijeme pa se sve može još srediti.

Meni je druga trudnoća pa opet se stalno propitkujem a li je nešto noramalno ili ne.

Inače za BH kontrakcije bih dodala da ih dodatno izaziva ako se gladite po trbuhu (to svaka trudnica nesvjesno radi) i ležanje na leđima ih dodatno potiče.
Ja znam imati stezanje maternice ali ne pre često, prođe i dan-dva da nemam niti jednu a nekad znaju biti dvije tri za redom. 

Trenutno me muči hunjavica a ujedno me od jutra svako malo nešto štrecne u desnom boku ali onako unutra kao da me netko iglom ubada u živac e sad da li je to od udarca beboline (ne osjetim da me tu lupka) ili nešto drugo.

Drage moje trudnice iako niti jedna moja trudnoća u konačnici nije ivf već spontana, ali zbog dugogodišnje mpo i brojnih postupaka koji su prethodili ovim trudnoćama, ja se volim ovdje javljati i pratiti "stare" znanice a i nove curke. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

> Mury, volim kad se javiš. Nekako si mi utjelovljenje snage žena u ovoj priči. Često te se sjetim ovih dana.


isto mislim
cure, sretno svima danas na pregledima
uporna, volim kad si tu 
moe, uživajte

----------


## Bab

Mury draga, i meni se srce para na svaku tvoju riječ i pri pogledu na tvoj potpis  :Sad:   :Sad: 
i divim ti se otkuda uopće izvlačiš snagu da nam se javiš.
Ne znam šta pametno reći osim da svi mislimo na tebe i šaljemo podršku.
Pusa velika

----------


## lasta

> Mury draga, i meni se srce para na svaku tvoju riječ i pri pogledu na tvoj potpis  
> i divim ti se otkuda uopće izvlačiš snagu da nam se javiš.
> Ne znam šta pametno reći osim da svi mislimo na tebe i šaljemo podršku.
> Pusa velika


 :Love:

----------


## Gabi25

Mury draga i ja puno mislim na tebe ovih dana, drži se draga :Love: 
Mini Moe je preeedivna, obožavam čitati izvještaje sa vaših uzv-a :Zaljubljen: 
hope31 za današnji pregled- da bude sve u redu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Cure koje imaju problema sa spavanjem- i ja sam imala do nedavno, buđenje svako jutro u 6, pola 7 i brojanje ovčica- zadnjih tjedana ipak se nekako to promijenilo, idem 3-4 puta po noći na wc ali barem spavam do pola 9, to mi je uspjeh

Što se tiče kontrakcija i ja ih imam povremeno, ali više sam ih imala tamo 22., 23. tjedan nego sad, valjda zato što sad više ne radim pa doma više odmaram. I magnezij pijem svaki dan preventivno.

Mi imamo pregled sljedeći tjedan i već ne mogu dočekati, sve je super kad curka ima tulum kao zadnjih par dana, doslovno ne spava uopće, samo se vrti i mlati me pod rebra, ali kad su dani kao danas kad je baš jako mirna izludim od brige, srećom imam baby watcher pa mi pomaže.
Brige neće proći do poroda, u to sam sigurna...

----------


## kismet

*Mury* draga, samo ti nama piši, uvijek ćeš pripadati na ovu temu, bio zgužvan trbuščić ili okruglast...
Znam da ti je sada sve prefriško, nezamislivo, ali kad zaliječiš dušu i tijelo, doći će i tvoje vrijeme, osjetiti ćeš ponovno te dragocjene pokrete i od srca Ti želim da na kraju tvog potpisa ugledam datum rodjenja jedne,dvije...prekrasne bebe koje će biti nagrada za svu pretrpljenu bol i melem za ranu.
Puse i zagrljaj šaljem!
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _____________

Cure, sretno i uživajte, lijepo vas je čitati!

----------


## Ginger

joj Mury  :Love:  draga, srce mi se slama 

Moe predivno  :Heart: 

nespavanje - ja ovo buđenje u 6, pol 7 ne smatram nespavanjem  :Grin: 
ja sam znala otići na spavanje oko 22-23h, probudila se u 01 h i onda do jutra budna
obično sam čekala muža da se ustane za posao i kuhala mu kavu  :Rolling Eyes:  
i onda oko 9 h natrag u krevet... i tako danima, i ništ ne pomaže

----------


## mare41

ja sam se prvo budila u 4, a sad u 3, pa budna po dva sata, pa onda opet zaspem na sat, dva, to zovem treningom za ubuduće  :Smile:

----------


## spodoba

> ja sam se prvo budila u 4, a sad u 3, pa budna po dva sata, pa onda opet zaspem na sat, dva, to zovem treningom za ubuduće


jojjjjj..meni je to grozno, pogotovo kad radim...zato gledan da sto duze izdrzim budna, idem na pis pauzu oko tri i onda najcesce nastavim spavati. ako prerano legnem se probudim na pish pauzu u tri i onda nemrem vise spavati tako dva sata..tek pred jutro uhvatim malo sna.  :gaah:

----------


## Mury

Hvala vam cure moje od srca na svim rijecim utjehe  :Love:  !!!!
Sinoc sam sanjala da sam trudna,na uzv se vidjele 2 GV,jedna sa bebom i otkucajima,a druga prazna..i tako po cijelu noc sanjam bebe,trudnocu,ivf,uzv..

----------


## mare41

spodoba, meni to počelo kad sam prestala radit, oko 18 tjedna, inače ne znam kako bi...
mury moja mila draga, ljubim te

----------


## Sandra1971

*Mury*  :Love: 
*Moe*  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Moe stvarno divno  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 

Mury draga  :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

Mury grlimo te... :Love: 
hope bit će sve u redu! čekamo da se javiš
Moe :Zaljubljen: 
mene je nesanica mučila cijelu trudnoću i još uvijek ali navikneš se  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> Moe 
> Ostale cure veliki 
> Nikako meni doći u glavu da više ne pripadam ovoj temi


Draga Mury, pripadaš i više nego prije, jer imaš našu podršku i riječ utjehe. Nisi sama u boli i patnji, a treba vremena da rane bar zacijele (jer proći neće nikada). U društvu je možda malo lakše? 
Zaslužuješ zvati se majkom, jer si ti jedna divna osoba s velikim srcem! Kao što je reny123 napisala - ti si utjelovljenje snage žena u ovoj priči.
Šaljem ti puno zagrljaja i vibri, da vrijeme oporavka bude uspješno i da ugledamo tvoj novu pozitivnu betu kad god ti budeš spremna za to!  :Love: 





> kako je lijepa fotkica


Hvala, ne smijem joj reći da se ne umisli.




> Prije toga 1-2 puta tokom noći na wc


Svaki put kad vam se piški obvezno ustanite i obavite wc, nemojte ignorirati i pokušati nastaviti spavati da vam se ne dogodi kao meni - piškenje u snu - a onda frka - jer ne znaš jel mokraća (jer od količine popijene vode nema ni boju ni miris), il je plodna voda. Eto moj dobronamjerni savjet.





> Moe, prelijepa priča i još ljepša sličica. Uživajte.


I uživamo, punim plućima. Hvala ti! I ti uživaj sa svojim ljubavicama!




> *Mini Moe*Pusa maloj ljepotici i samo i dalje uzivajte i rastite.


Ona šalje Klempi pusu! 




> *Moe i Bab* prekrasno za vaše bebice ljubite ih i mazite


O da, ja ju mazim, a tata ju i mazi i ljubi, jer ... jel - meni je to malo neizvedivo hihi




> Moe,Bab uzivajte sa svojim mrvama i neka bude sve savrseno do kraja


Hvala! Vjerujem da će biti sve ok.
Javi se nakon pregleda, želim da je i kod tebe sve kako treba. 
(Jel popustio kašalj?)




> moe, uživajte


I budemo, još 82 dana kako kaže ticker.




> Mini Moe je preeedivna, obožavam čitati izvještaje sa vaših uzv-a


thnx!




> Moe predivno


hvala




> *Moe*


Hvala Sandra




> Moe stvarno divno


Hvala ti Bubi




> Moe


Hvala vam svima na divnim riječima!

----------


## hope31

evo da se i ja javim,dosli s pregleda zatvorena sam,frajer se povukao malo gore ne lezi vise na cerviksu,za sada je sve u redu nadam se da ce i ostati,kontrola za dva tjedna i mirovanje i dalje..za povremene kontrakcije kaze da se ne trebaj bojati bitno da nisu ceste i u pravilnim razmacima...uhhh nadam se da sve bude u redu

----------


## Mury

Hope31,super,samo neka i dalje bude sve ok ~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## hope31

> Hope31,super,samo neka i dalje bude sve ok 
> ~~~~~~~~~~!!!


joj draga iskreno se nadam da hoce,a ti si jedna tako hrabra i divna zena,nevjerojatno je koliku snagu imas u sebi,zelim ti od srca da vam drahi Bog da snage da sve ovo izdrzite i krenete dalje..grlim :Sad:

----------


## Mury

Svaka dobra vijest na ovome forumu daje mi snagu,radost,poticaj za dalje... :Smile: !!!Veselim se s vama  za sve dobro koje objavljujete!!!

----------


## milasova8

Mury,grlim te..

Hope bas mi je drago da se stanje popravilo..

Svim ostalim trudnicama zelim mirnu trudnocu do kraja..

----------


## mare41

hope, divno
anddu, di si?

----------


## 123beba

ajme, kako ste mi se sve danas raspisale  :Smile:  već sam vas u par navrata danas čitala, ali svaki put u nekoj žurbi i sa moba pa sam čekala da se smjestim pored laptopa i da vam se javim...

Mury, ovo je tvoja tema i nemoj niti pomisliti da ti ne pripadaš ovdje! Svi te mi volimo čitati i čuti kako si nam! Ja ti se divim i često mislim na tebe i tvoje anđele... ono što uvijek poželim je da ti i tvoj dragi čim prije uspijete zaliiječiti rane i da kad budete spremni u svom naručju imate krasnu bebicu ili više njih... Također, želim da se takvo što nikome više ne dogodi i da na ovoj temi uvijek imamo sretan kraj svake naše priče!

Moe, baš si me razveselila sa svojim izvještajem!  :Smile:  Uživajte svi skupa i dalje!  :Smile: 

Hope, odlično... zna mali frajer kad je vrijeme da se povuče i pomogne mami... zajedno ste jači!  :Wink:  držim fige da sve bude odlično do termina, da se volite, mazite i pazite, a tek kad bude vrijme da vas razveseli i vani!  :Smile: 

Gabi, ~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti vrijeme do pregleda proleti i da te curka redovito podsjeti da je tu pod tvojim srcem... naravno, da to bude bezbolno! Meni je obično na toj gornjoj strani bezbolno što baš ne mogu reći kad krene lupati po donjem dijelu...

I naravno, svim damama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude onako kako si želimo i da se uspijemo što više naspavati prije nego nas naše srećice krenu buditi za dojenje!

----------


## Sandra1971

*hope31*  :Very Happy: :  tebi i svima za dalje ~~~~~~~~

----------


## hope31

hvala vam cure od srca svima :Smile: pusa,samo nek tako i ostane

----------


## spodoba

Hope, lijepe vijesti ♥ neka ostane tako!

Mury..divim ti se... :grli:

sretno svima!!

----------


## Ginger

hope bravo! a jel kašalj prošao?

anddu ???

spodoba, sviđa mi se ticker 

Mury, mislim na tebe stalno

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mirne trundoće sa što manje brige (koliko je to moguće...)

----------


## legal alien

hope to su odlicne vijesti. :Zaljubljen: 

anddu javi nam sto doc kaze. vjerujem da je sve dobro. 

moe, gabi, mare, 123beba, ginger, spodoba, mury i sve koje sam preskocila jedan grupni hug  :Love: 

za nas koje mirujemo na lijevom boku (sala mala) imam prijedlog za seriju ako je vec niste gledali. modern family. americka komedija ali bez nasnimljenog smijeha kojeg bas ne volim. skroz su simpa i lijepo ubiju dan. doduse epizode su kratke, nekih 20ak minuta pa mi je mm odmah skinuo 3 serijala. 

ako imate jos neke prijedloge za opustajuce knjige, filmove, serije... pisite. ja na zalost nisam kretivac i prilicno sam smotana s rukama tako da mi samo preostaju knjige, gledanje filmova, serija, net... nista od kukicanja kapica za malce ili pletenja...
doduse mogla bi se malo baciti na sudoku da mi mozak ne zakrzlja.

----------


## Mojca

Mene su u mirovanju spasili Smogovci.  :Smile:  
Cure  :Kiss:

----------


## Gabi25

hope drago mi je da je malac poslušan pa se brzo povukao gore da mami ne stvara probleme :Zaljubljen: 

legal ja nisam na mirovanju ali sam više manje doma, najviše se zabavljam sa internetom, ležim i surfam po mobitelu, a tema za čitanje milijun- oprema za bebu, rodilišta, tečajevi, dojenje, you name it...

anddu terminušo čekamo novosti?

----------


## hope31

hvala vam drage moje na lijepim zeljama,svima zelim mirne trudnoce do kraja,da ne bude ovakvih strahova,usput i meni je lijevi bok postao najbolji prijatelj a na tv gledam i serije i reprize sve i malo novine da prodje vrijeme

----------


## sanda1977

evo da se i ja javim sa jučerašnjeg pregleda....kaže da je sve ok,da je naprednije za 1 tjedan....napisala je sve u trudničku,ali nema šanse da odgonetnem šta piše.....nije napisala ni za posteljicu...samo me gledala abdomalno na uzv,gledali su mm i kčer....bebica im je mahala prstom kao čekaj kad izađem pa ćete vidjet...hehehe :Laughing: 
uglavnom kaže da je sve ok....bila je gužva...rekla sam joj da me pregleda i vaginalno,ali je rekla da nema potrebe da je sve ok.....a valjda ona zna....sve u svemu bitnom je da je ok!
hope31 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy: 
i svima ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ne nabrajam....
i da potvrdila je da je curica.... :Heart:

----------


## anabanana

hope, mislim na tebe i super mi je za vidit da ti frajer zadaje malo manje brige. Nadam se da je i kašalj prestao !!

----------


## anabanana

Mury, nema riječi utjehe, nisam se ni javljala do sada, ali svaki dan pomislim na tebe i tvoju bol. neizmjerno mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Cure da ne otvaram novu temu, a ne znam gdje bih pitala..
Preboljela sam vodene kozice kao mala, a u nedjelju bi trebali kod svekrve na doručak/ručak... E sad, mali nećak ima vodene kozice, a oni žive s njima...
Pročitala sam da to za mene nije opasno ukoliko sam ih preboljela...
Molim savjete/iskustva.. Da li uopće ići tamo ili ne?

----------


## Bluebella

curke.. imam jedno pitanje... dosta se rano priključujem temi  :Grin:  ali me zanima dali je koja od vas letila avionom u prvim tjendnima trudnoce. trebala bih 27/04 ići u New York, frendici sam kuma u svatovima, a sad me strah da si s tim putem nešto ne poremetim, iako razmišljam ako će nešto krenuti po zlu krenut će bila ovdje ili tamo. 
ima li koja od vas iskustva s dužim putovanjima u ranoj trudnoći?

----------


## Moe

> curke.. imam jedno pitanje... dosta se rano priključujem temi  ali me zanima dali je koja od vas letila avionom u prvim tjendnima trudnoce. trebala bih 27/04 ići u New York, frendici sam kuma u svatovima, a sad me strah da si s tim putem nešto ne poremetim, iako razmišljam ako će nešto krenuti po zlu krenut će bila ovdje ili tamo. 
> ima li koja od vas iskustva s dužim putovanjima u ranoj trudnoći?


U pravilu putovanja avionom nisu zabranjena do zadnjih tjedana. Osobno bih provjerila s liječnikom što misli.

----------


## mare41

bubi, ne bi trebalo biti opasno jer si ih preboljela, al daj zvrcni dr-a
cure, di nam je anddu?
i jesam ja ovdje jedina slatka?

----------


## 123beba

Bubi, ako si preboljela kozice onda nema brige... Uživaj na ručku!

----------


## spodoba

> curke.. imam jedno pitanje... dosta se rano priključujem temi  ali me zanima dali je koja od vas letila avionom u prvim tjendnima trudnoce. trebala bih 27/04 ići u New York, frendici sam kuma u svatovima, a sad me strah da si s tim putem nešto ne poremetim, iako razmišljam ako će nešto krenuti po zlu krenut će bila ovdje ili tamo. 
> ima li koja od vas iskustva s dužim putovanjima u ranoj trudnoći?


ja ne bi. meni je i moja gyn rekla da je bolje da ne letim (ok, nisam ni planirala, ali je svakako i to spomenula) zbog pritiska na tolikoj visini. pogotovo ne ako eventualno trudnica naginje trombofiliji..a to ne znas. jel. 
gle, moja sestra je otisla trudna na jamaiku a da nije ni znala da je trudna i vratila se i sve je bilo ok. ali to je bila trudnoca bez MPO. ja osobno mislim da mi MPOvke moramo ipak biti oprezne..just in case..

inace..danas smo 12+0 evo napustamo magicni, najrizicniji dio. mada sam daleko od opustenog..ali opet mi je malo laknulo.

bubimitka, postoji vise vrsta tih virusa vodenih kozica i covjek u zivotu moze vise puta dobiti vodene kozice..mada je to rijetko. samo se kloni ako ikako mozes vodenih kozica. koliko znam da ne postoji nista sto bi tvoj doc mogao uciniti. preventivno davanje antibiotika ne pomaze jer se radi o virusnoj zarazi. ali pitaj.

mare, kako si ti?

----------


## mare41

spodoba, hvala, dobro je, nek je povisen secer jedino zlo, cure rastu, guraju se pod rebra i di stignu, al dobro nam je :Smile: brine me anddu

----------


## Bluebella

> ja ne bi. meni je i moja gyn rekla da je bolje da ne letim (ok, nisam ni planirala, ali je svakako i to spomenula) zbog pritiska na tolikoj visini. pogotovo ne ako eventualno trudnica naginje trombofiliji..a to ne znas. jel. 
> gle, moja sestra je otisla trudna na jamaiku a da nije ni znala da je trudna i vratila se i sve je bilo ok. ali to je bila trudnoca bez MPO. ja osobno mislim da mi MPOvke moramo ipak biti oprezne..just in case..
> 
> inace..danas smo 12+0 evo napustamo magicni, najrizicniji dio. mada sam daleko od opustenog..ali opet mi je malo laknulo.
> 
> bubimitka, postoji vise vrsta tih virusa vodenih kozica i covjek u zivotu moze vise puta dobiti vodene kozice..mada je to rijetko. samo se kloni ako ikako mozes vodenih kozica. koliko znam da ne postoji nista sto bi tvoj doc mogao uciniti. preventivno davanje antibiotika ne pomaze jer se radi o virusnoj zarazi. ali pitaj.
> 
> mare, kako si ti?


radila sam trombofiliju, Pai1 imam 4g/5g i pijem 1 aspirin svaki dan, ostalo je sve bilo ok
budem još vidjela na uzv-u kaj će doktor reći, pa ako ništa jbg.. propadoše dvije povratne karte  :Cool:

----------


## milasova8

Mare,ja nisam jos isla kontrolirati koliko sam slatka :Smile: 

Anddu ,gdje si?! Brinemo se....

----------


## 123beba

Mare, baš ja kasno palim... Nisam uopće na prvu skužila što si mislila sa onim "slatka"... Baš sam blesava... :D evo i puse za tvoje curke da i dalje budu vesele, a da mamu sto manje boli.

----------


## mare41

bbella, pripremi se da ce ti oprezan dr reci da ne putujes, a ti ga ispitaj zasto je tocno rizicno, pa vidite sta i kako

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bluebella i ja sam čula to za trombofiliju da trudnice koje tome naginju ne bi smjele letjeti avionom. A najbolje pitaj dr. šta on misli jesi li u opasnosti ili ne

----------


## spodoba

> radila sam trombofiliju, Pai1 imam 4g/5g i pijem 1 aspirin svaki dan, ostalo je sve bilo ok
> budem još vidjela na uzv-u kaj će doktor reći, pa ako ništa jbg.. propadoše dvije povratne karte


ima jedna forumasica koja nije bas ovdje cesto, no znam da je njena prva T zavrsila tragicno u 26-27TT. znam da je letila u 3-4.mj..mislim, mozda bi se desilo tako i tako.
druga je letila u petom mjesecu trudnoce..velim, mozda je slucajnost..ali ja osobno ne bi riskirala. moze se cesto procitati da valjda taj pritisak u avionu pogorsa i stanje u krvnozilnom sistemu. zato pogotovo one s trombofilijom ne bi trebale letjeti.
uostalom, barem ovdje ako doneses lijecnicku potvrdu da ne mozes letjeti dobijes povrat novca  :Wink:  a to ti tvoj gyn moze izdati.
zasto s pai 4g/5g pijes samo aspirin? obicno u tom slucaju daju aspirin..

----------


## Mali Mimi

zasto s pai 4g/5g pijes samo aspirin? obicno u tom slucaju daju aspirin..[/QUOTE]
Jesi mislila reći da daju heparin?

----------


## Bluebella

> bbella, pripremi se da ce ti oprezan dr reci da ne putujes, a ti ga ispitaj zasto je tocno rizicno, pa vidite sta i kako


a već sam izgnjavila našeg dr. R... rekao je da su neke njegove išle i to baš u NY i sve bilo ok.
frendici sam kuma i sad mi je sve nekako na knap, par puta je već odgađala svatove pa sam mislila da će i ovaj put i nisam htjela odgoditi postupak a od svatova ništa i sad ispalo ovako. 
al ok, budem pričekala prvi uzv pa ću biti pametnija ...

mare slatka pusu ti šaljemo i ja moje zrno graška  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> zasto s pai 4g/5g pijes samo aspirin? obicno u tom slucaju daju aspirin..


Jesi mislila reći da daju heparin?[/QUOTE]

doktorica Lazarovska veli samo aspirin, da nisam ni približno kandidat za heparin. (tražila sam i drugo mišljenje i isto je)

----------


## spodoba

> zasto s pai 4g/5g pijes samo aspirin? obicno u tom slucaju daju aspirin..


Jesi mislila reći da daju heparin?

da, mislila sam na heparin.

----------


## mare41

spodoba, po mojim saznanjima, prava trombofilija se ipak odnosi na FV i FII, i za njih nije avion, al ne znaci da sam u pravu, a samo za mutaciju pai ne daju heparin, ukoliko nema prethodnih spontanih

----------


## mare41

bbella, po meni je vaznije ovo drugo misljenje i to mi je ziher

----------


## Bluebella

> a samo za mutaciju pai ne daju heparin, ukoliko nema prethodnih spontanih


ovo objašnjenje je i meni dano. u Pragu su se čak i oko aspirina dvoumili dali da mi preporuče ili ne.

----------


## spodoba

> spodoba, po mojim saznanjima, prava trombofilija se ipak odnosi na FV i FII, i za njih nije avion, al ne znaci da sam u pravu, a samo za mutaciju pai ne daju heparin, ukoliko nema prethodnih spontanih


a gle, mnogi ginekolozi tvrde da ni obicna MTHFR mutacija i lagano poviseni LA1 i LA2 (LAC je u redu) nisu za heparin i da nisu pravi razlog za spontane i losu cirkulaciju. ja sam recimo bila na UZ u 9TT i taj neki otpor a.uterine je povisen...bez nochinga..zbog cega god. tada sam pauzirala s aspirinom zbog onog iscjetka. ali samo bila na heparinu. cinjenica da je moja cura rodjena 5 tjedana ranije..sto je cesto kod losijih protoka. jeda MPOvac je rakao da je to moj vjerovatni problem..prijevremeni porod, gubitak trudnoce u 12.tjednu prije cetiri godine..necu spominjati MPO put.
misljenja su podijeljena i glede trombofilije i pobacaja itd....a u moj potpisu stoji..pranoja..tj. nekako mi je draze biti opreznija, cisto preventivno. ja sam otkazala put u HR u prvom tromjesecju upravo iz tog razloga. doc mi je rekla da je bolje ne putovati na duze streke u prvom tromjesecju, bilo s avionom ili autom.
za neke stvari je kriva visa sila, a na neke mozemo utjecati.

----------


## mare41

ja nisam htjela putovat ni tri sata autom na more za uskrs, al to sam ja-godine, blizanci, trombofilija, previse postupaka, tako mi nabrajaju faktore rizika, al bbella je mlada curica pa nek poslusa o rizicima i odluci

----------


## Bluebella

> ja nisam htjela putovat ni tri sata autom na more za uskrs, al to sam ja-godine, blizanci, trombofilija, previse postupaka, tako mi nabrajaju faktore rizika, al bbella je mlada curica pa nek poslusa o rizicima i odluci


ako mi dr da zeleno svjetlo idem, ako ne onda ništa.... uzet ću si policu osiguranja koja sve pokriva pa kak bude... do tad će srčeko prokucati pa ću valjda malo lakše disati....
idem shopingirati za bebača sve i svaša po NY sa svojom BFF  :Smile:  
trudnoća će me spriječiti da budem luda pijana kuma na svatovima....

----------


## linalena

Bluebella tako je prvo kod doktora pa ak da zeleno piči
raspitaj se kako izbjeći američke skenere i rendgene po aerodromima i što napraviti da dobiješ mjesta u prvom redu ili uz krila gdje su razmaknutija sjedala

NY i shoping za baby, neprocjenjivo 

Kaj se tiče trombofilije, za MTHFR su mi reklii da niije neka frka već ovo kako Mare piše

----------


## Bluebella

> raspitaj se kako izbjeći američke skenere i rendgene po aerodromima i što napraviti da dobiješ mjesta u prvom redu ili uz krila gdje su razmaknutija sjedala


o skenerima nisam razmišlja.. al vidiš.. hvala na savjetu. budem se raspitala dali se to zaobilazi u trudnoći  :Smile:

----------


## spodoba

> Kaj se tiče trombofilije, za MTHFR su mi reklii da niije neka frka već ovo kako Mare piše


ofkors, ali sam ipak na heparinu i opet imam taj blesavi otpor o kome sam gore pisala. htjela sam samo reci da su misljenja glede teme 'losa cirkulacija' vrlo podijeljena.
a svatko neka napravi kako misli da je najbolje..  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Bluebella, pitaj doktora... osobno poznajem jednu našu suborku koja je nakon transfera otišla na Sejšele, tamo vijdela 2 kucajuća srca i nakon par dan ai treće... vratila se nakon par tjedana i sad ima tri predivna dečka. 
Mislim da trombofiliju nije ni radila jer je muški faktor bio u igri.

----------


## beilana

Bbella ak doktor da zeleno svjetlo, putuj. Joj zavidim ti. Idem i ja s vama  :Smile:  

Mi jucer bili na uzv. Curkica nam lijepo raste, vec je 43.6cm, samo nam je malo mrsava- 1900gr. Glavica nam je manja za par dana, ne brinem, lakse ce van. Inace, ona se lijepo zabavlja u trbuhu. Papa rukice, dira si nosic, i okice, sisa sve prstice, ne samo palac. Dira se po trbuscicu, ma bas je pravi mali secer. Protoci su uredu, srceko divno kuca, tata nam se rastopil na malo srceko jer on to jos nije cuo, i odma s ginom dogovoril neko preuredenje ordinacije :D 

Ja sam se danas vec tolko naribala, nacistila, da bi najrade pala u krevet i ne ustala, a jos mi je tolko ostalo. Koma... kak ste si vi organizirale generalno ciscenje? Misla sam svaki dan po nest, al nisam imala vremena pa danas rintam od jutra do veceri

----------


## Moe

> Mi jucer bili na uzv. Curkica nam lijepo raste, vec je 43.6cm, samo nam je malo mrsava- 1900gr. Glavica nam je manja za par dana, ne brinem, lakse ce van. Inace, ona se lijepo zabavlja u trbuhu. Papa rukice, dira si nosic, i okice, sisa sve prstice, ne samo palac. Dira se po trbuscicu, ma bas je pravi mali secer. Protoci su uredu, srceko divno kuca, tata nam se rastopil na malo srceko jer on to jos nije cuo


Predivno!  :Zaljubljen: 
Sretno do kraja!

----------


## Bluebella

beliana  :Smile:  prekrasno!!!!!

----------


## Gabi25

Što se tiče PAI-a imam isto kao i Bluebella 4g/5g, 2 mpo-ovca su mi rekla samo 1 andol dnevno do 30.tt, budući da je sve drugo ok nema potrebe za heparinom.

A što se tiče leta avionom ja bi vidjela šta kaže doktor, najvažniji je uzv rekla bi i to da ne moraš mirovati.

----------


## legal alien

Bluebella naravno da ces poslusati doktora. Ja svaki svoj postupak putujem iz zg u du avionom, obicno 3 ili 4 dan od transfera. Doduse to je 45 min flight. I kad sam svog dr pitala na dan transfera kad mogu u du avionom, on je odgovorio sutra. 
I evo iz 6. pokusaja twinsici. Danas smo 12+1.

Nakon moje dvije biokemijske (beta najvise do 1500, srca nisu prokucala) i sestrine tromboze u trudnoci poslali su me na pai ali sve ok. Ipak i mojoj sis je bilo sve ok i imala je samo 23 god pa je dobila trombozu i hitno je operirana u rusiji u 7 mj trudnoce. E sada, neki doktori su misljenja da je trombozu dobila zbog cestog letenja. I sto je najzanimljivije ima uredan nalaz na trombofiliju, nikakvih mutacija. Pa sad ti budi pametan. To joj je bila druga trudnoca, u prvoj je sve proslo 5.
Sve moje trudne prije putuju i ja sam mislila do Brisela ali kako sam sad prokrvarila me mrdam nigdje. Osim mozda ako sve bude ok na koncert Depeche Mode i Leonarda Choena u Pulu, sjedaca mjesta naravno i put autom. Naravno ako doc kaze da je sigurno putovati. Ma mastam...ako ne napravit cu koncert doma.
Boze sta sam istrabunjala svasta. Vidi se da sam prisilna lezalica.

Spodoba pa mi se pratimo po tjednima. Bas sam happy. Sad odoh gledat kolica. Skic.ite na cossato ili cosatto.com, dizajn za past ma dupe.

----------


## legal alien

Beilana bas lijepo!

----------


## Bluebella

legal alien... ja sam isto malo potajno škicala kolica  :Grin:  taj dio me jako veseli .. i cossato je  :Zaljubljen:  
dali bi si preko web-a naručila ili? gledala sam malo dućane po austriji, pa nakon ulaska u eu bi išla do Beča da ih vidim uživo.. ne znam dali gdje bliže ima!?! 

a za let.. budem valjda nakon ultrazvuka pametnija. i guess...

----------


## legal alien

Drage cure imam vijesti od svoje sugradjanke anddu. Ona je hospitalizirana zbog kontrakcija i skracenog cerviksa. Nije otvorena sto je dobro. Sad je vec treci dan na infuziji u koju stavljaju partusisten protiv kontrakcija. Bebica je ok u mjerama i ima vec 1090 g. 
Na zalost signal za internet joj je lost pa nikako ne moze postati. Zato cu ja tu i tamo javiti kako je.
Ima super stav, nastoji ne panicariti ali naravno da je preplasena i u strahu. Saljimo joj svi puno pozitivnih vibri. 

I trebamo slusati svoj instinkt i ici u doktora kad god osjetimo/pomislimo da nesto nije ok. Doktori to razumiju.

----------


## legal alien

> legal alien... ja sam isto malo potajno škicala kolica  taj dio me jako veseli .. i cossato je  
> dali bi si preko web-a naručila ili? gledala sam malo dućane po austriji, pa nakon ulaska u eu bi išla do Beča da ih vidim uživo.. ne znam dali gdje bliže ima!?! 
> 
> a za let.. budem valjda nakon ultrazvuka pametnija. i guess...


Ja se nadam da ulaskom u eu necemo vise trebati placati previsoke dadjbine na uvoz pa bi ih mogla naruciti sa njihove stranice ili nekog od njihovih partnera. Ako mi sis bude u nekoj od destinacija gdje se prodaju ova kolica ona ce ih isprobati kao iskusna majka i mozda uzeti sa sobom. Necemo vise off topicarit  :Smile:  But I'm in love...

----------


## mare41

legal, taman sam te htjela pitat za anddu, valjda imamo i mi neka ticala kad neko ostane u bolnici :Sad: , puno je pozdravi, mislimo na nju, želimo sve najbolje i držimo fige!

----------


## milasova8

Saljem vibrice za anddu~~~~~

Ja danas osjecam dijete skroz dole,kvrgice iskacu tik iznad pubicne kosti,onako u ravnini kukova..
Inace me je udarao oko pupka ili iznaad..
Ovo mi je sad dosta nisko,pa se malkice brinem da se nije spustio dosta

----------


## hope31

~~~~~~za anddu da bude sve ok,to je i kod mene slucaj samo sto ja partusisten pijem nisam ga dobijala u infuziji,drzimo fige
milasova i meni se beba bila spustila jako nisko,nisam tu da dijagnosticiram samo cu rec kako je meni bilo ako osjetis bilo kakav pritisak dolje nisko odi u bolnicu preventive radi...nije da pametujem ali meni se naglo spustila dolje i legla na cerviks

----------


## maca papucarica

> Saljem vibrice za anddu~~~~~
> 
> Ja danas osjecam dijete skroz dole,kvrgice iskacu tik iznad pubicne kosti,onako u ravnini kukova..
> Inace me je udarao oko pupka ili iznaad..
> Ovo mi je sad dosta nisko,pa se malkice brinem da se nije spustio dosta


Milasova, prije da se okrenuo pa sad buba dolje  :Smile: 
Klempo se, koliko ja osjecam, ne okrece vise nogicama prema dolje, ali kad duze lezim na boku, zna se postaviti skroz poprecno i onda siri stambeni prostor i s lijeva i s desna  :Yes: . Inace je lagano dijagonalno glavicom prema dolje.

----------


## Mury

*anddu* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
*Milasova*, ne bih te prepadala, ali odi na hitnu ako duže budeš osjećala udarce nisko...ja sam ih zadnjih dva-tri tjedna isto osjećala nisko, i trbuh mi se zadnja 2 tjedna vidno spustio, baš MM i ja komentirali što je to s mojim trbuhom, baš se nekako bio "odvojio" od tijela i dolje skroz nisko spustio...eh, da mi je sada to sve unazad vratiti, čini mi se znala bih na svaku reagirati...ali vlak prošao, i pitanje hoće li ikada drugi doći  :Sad:

----------


## milasova8

hvala cure..
Trbuh mi je odpocetka nisko dosta,ne vidim neku promjenu..
Pratit cu sad stanje pa cu vidjeti..
Prosli petak sam bila na pregledu i sve ok.ali znam da se to promjeni u danu..
Ne osjecam neku bol ili znatniji pritisak..

Mury,draga,molim se da vas Bog ipak usreci..
Hvala ti na savjetu

----------


## 123beba

Beilana prekrasno!  :Smile:  

Anddu držim  :fige:  da sve bude ok i da vrijeme u bolnici prođe u tren oka... Drži nam se!

Milasova, ja ti u zadnje vrijeme često osjetim svoju curku dolje nisko, ali me tješi to što ju osjetim i oko pupka... Ja sam si te pokrete protumačila da se ona jednostavno često okreće... Nadam se da.je to stvarno tako... Iako, sad su me i komentari malo uplašili... Nadam se da je i kod tebe i kod mene to samo skakutanje naših srećica gore dolje...

----------


## amyx

Opreza nikad dovoljno, ali meni je trbuh bio skroz nisko i curka je bila smjestena tak da sam ja misla da bude ispala vam, a cerviks skoro do kraja bio 40-42 mm

----------


## Ginger

Beliana predivno  :Very Happy: 

anddu ~~~~~~~~~~~~ drz se draga

Mury grlim te draga, nemoj se muciti s tim da si ovo ili ono, nema smisla
vidis da su neki s istim simptomima dosli do termina....
znam da je tuga pregolema  :Sad:  trebat ce vremena da rane malo zacijele, a ja se nadam da cete docekati svoju srecu

----------


## Gabi25

I ja vas pozdravljam iz Vinogradske, uspanicila se zbog kontrakcija ćešcih nego inače i nekog pritiska cudnog, došla na hitnu i ostala- za prst prohodna, cerviks se malo skratio pa su me s obzirom moju povijest hospitalizirali i stavili na tokolizu, ne gine mi 3 tjedna lezanja, dobila i dex za razvoj bebinih pluća. 
Ja sam pozitivna, znam da će sve biti ok, samo žalim za sunkom i jajima :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Uf Gabi25 ma dobro da si išla bar si sigurnija i pod kontrolom a šunku i jaja nek ti donesu u bolnicu
Ja uopće nemam filing da je Uskrs, ništa nisam spremala čak ni to...

----------


## mare41

gabi, ti i anddu ste terminuse? ne sumnjam da ce s objema biti sve ok, a sunka i kolaci su precijenjeni :Smile:

----------


## hope31

Gaby drzi se i bit ce sve u redu~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sandra1971

*Gabi25* ~~~~~~~~ samo odmaraj i miruj..... a slijedeći Uskrs slaviš sa svojom princezom  :Zaljubljen:  sretno!!!

----------


## maca papucarica

> gabi, ti i anddu ste terminuse? ne sumnjam da ce s objema biti sve ok, a sunka i kolaci su precijenjeni


*X*
A i debljaju  :Grin: 

Drzite se okruglice moje, a bebe neka lijepo rastu u tibicama gdje im je i mjesto  :Yes:

----------


## Bluebella

Gabi25 samo polako, miruj i još malo imaš svoju srečicu u rukama  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

aj Gabi zar i ti?
ma sve ce biti ok, nek si ti pod kontrolom
sunka i jaja lako dodju tebi  :Smile: 

drzte se curke  :Kiss:

----------


## sanda1977

> I ja vas pozdravljam iz Vinogradske, uspanicila se zbog kontrakcija ćešcih nego inače i nekog pritiska cudnog, došla na hitnu i ostala- za prst prohodna, cerviks se malo skratio pa su me s obzirom moju povijest hospitalizirali i stavili na tokolizu, ne gine mi 3 tjedna lezanja, dobila i dex za razvoj bebinih pluća. 
> Ja sam pozitivna, znam da će sve biti ok, samo žalim za sunkom i jajima


drži se....bit će to sve ok 
a šunke i jaja će biti neka m malo donese u bolnicu.... :Grin:

----------


## amyx

> Uf Gabi25 ma dobro da si išla bar si sigurnija i pod kontrolom a šunku i jaja nek ti donesu u bolnicu
> Ja uopće nemam filing da je Uskrs, ništa nisam spremala čak ni to...


ja sad pokusavam francusku napravit i obuc jaja u one kosuljice jer za farbanje uz mog sina...nemoguca misija. Uz eni bi mogla stan preokrenut naopacke, ali uz njega  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## amyx

Gabi25 drzi se ... A sunkicu bude ti neko sigurno donio

----------


## sanda1977

> Saljem vibrice za anddu~~~~~
> 
> Ja danas osjecam dijete skroz dole,kvrgice iskacu tik iznad pubicne kosti,onako u ravnini kukova..
> Inace me je udarao oko pupka ili iznaad..
> Ovo mi je sad dosta nisko,pa se malkice brinem da se nije spustio dosta


ja otpočetka jako nisko osjetim lupkanja...sad ja sam tek 19+5 pa će se možda još dići,ali kad me poćne po cerviksu lupkati nije baš ugodno...

----------


## 123beba

Gabi čuvajte se curka i ti, a tvoji neka sutra donesu sve što si vas dvije poželite! Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ da do termina ostanete skupa i da sve bude super!

----------


## Mury

Gabi draga,zar i ti?Ali,bit ce tvoja cura ok,neka ste pod nadzorom i na vrijeme reagirali!!Saljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~da sto duze ostanete 2 u 1 :Smile: ....i veliki  :Kiss:

----------


## milasova8

Gabi,reagirala,si ba vrijeme i to je najbitnije..
Samo se cuvajte vas dvije i bit ce ok..

----------


## legal alien

anddu svima zahvaljuje!

----------


## frka

hebemu, što vas je sve uhvatilo s tim kontrakcijama i skraćivanjem cerviksa?! drž'te se, cure - mirovanje je tu ključno... ne sjediti jer to najviše utječe na cerviks, ne dirati trbuh i koliko god možete, ležite na lijevom boku... 

Gabi25, kad već pričaš o Uskrsu i šunkici, sjetila sam se kad sam ležala u Vg na Novu godinu i rasplakala se taman pred večernju vizitu (bio mi već pun kuki bolnice), a dežurni mi dr u viziti rekao "i ja moram biti tu bez odojka i francuske - što bi vama bilo bolje od mene?"  :lool:  
(u kojoj si sobi? ja sam sva 3 puta završila u sobi br. 3 - činilo mi se da nikad neću izać iz nje, a na kraju je sve zapravo prošlo za čas... tako će i vama svima...)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ anddu, Gabi25, hope, za što dulje 2u1!

----------


## Gabi25

Frka moja je soba br. 8 :Smile: 
A donijet će meni muzic malo sunke u kruhu i malo janjetine :Smile:  pa ću i ja imati Uskrs

----------


## matahari

Sretno draga! Ja sam frisko iz Vg, u dobrim si rukama.
Ja sam lezala u sobama br. 4, 11 i 13.





> Frka moja je soba br. 8
> A donijet će meni muzic malo sunke u kruhu i malo janjetine pa ću i ja imati Uskrs

----------


## Sonja29

anddu, Gabi25, hope ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što dulje 2u1

----------


## frka

aaaaaaaa, matahari, čestitke!!!!! već danima te se svako malo sjetim i čekam kad će objava  :Smile: 

dobrodošlica malenoj  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## matahari

> aaaaaaaa, matahari, čestitke!!!!! već danima te se svako malo sjetim i čekam kad će objava 
> 
> dobrodošlica malenoj



Hvala draga. Mi vec i grceve odradjujemo, nazalost.

----------


## Argente

Ajoj ovo je baš zaredalo, pa hoće li ijedna od nas imati urednu trudnoću do kraja...
anddu, Gabi25 i ostala ekipa lijevi bok ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ držite se, cure

matahari, čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

matahari  :Very Happy:  cestitam

----------


## lovekd

Matahari, čestitke....  :Very Happy: 

Sretno do kraja svim trudnicama....  :Smile:  

anddu, Gabi25 i ostala ekipa lijevi bok ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ držite se, cure.... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Blekonja

cure sretno, bit će sve ok!! držte se

a ja ću se malčice pohvaliti i reći kako povremeno ćutim leptiriće, 
mamina se bebuška počela gurkati  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

na lijevom boku jedna cura lupanjem kaze makni se, na desnom druga, na ledjima ne ide, nije da se zalim
frka, matahari je javila na opcenitoj temi, nije kod nas, znaci, ko rodi neaj se tu javi
matahari, ne spavate jel da? glavno da smizlica napreduje
cure u bolnici, mislim na vas
blekonja, divno

----------


## Gabi25

Meni je čak ok na lijevom boku ali ne mogu tako stalno, malo se prebacim na desni a najmanje sam na leđima.  
I tako u krug :Smile:  
Jučer nije bilo ni jedne kontrakcije ali terapija se nastavlja, dobila oba dexa za bebina pluća i sad daljnje čekanje.

----------


## milasova8

Matahari,cestitm na kcerkici :Smile: 

Zelim svima blagoslovljen Uskrs,cure u bolnicama- drzite se i da sto.prije prode kriza..
Tako sam i ja Bozic provela u bolnici,bas mi je tesko bilo.joj kad se,sjetim..ali danas kao da se,nije ni dogodilo..
Pusa svima

----------


## BigBlue

Da prvo krenemo s lijepim vijestima... matahari čestitam! Malo mi je teže zbog vremena pratiti forum, pa sorry ako si negdje već pisala, ali kako je sve prošlo? I kako je princeza (naravno, osim grčeva)?

BBella, bravo i sretno dalje! Ovi incognito-dobitni su mi bonbončići  :Kiss:  Što se tiče putovanja, ja ću se pokriti ušima i šutiti, ali naslijepo se mogu okladiti što će ti doktor reći  :Grin: 




> hebemu, što vas je sve uhvatilo s tim kontrakcijama i skraćivanjem cerviksa?! drž'te se, cure - mirovanje je tu ključno... ne sjediti jer to najviše utječe na cerviks, ne dirati trbuh i koliko god možete, ležite na lijevom boku...


Tu mogu samo potpisati našu frku; ovo je u zadnje vrijeme invazija  :Sad:  
Mi smo 3u1 pod tokolizom, i to žestokom dozom, izdržali 4 tjedna. Prvo smo ciljali barem 32 tt, pa 34, pa 36, što nismo dočekali, ali dobili smo na vremenu za terapiju i sazrijevanje. Da je grdo ležati i iščekivati svaki ctg, pregled i uzv, boriti se s venama koje s ovom terapijom pucaju kao staklo, je, ali je i vrijedno borbe. Svaki dan je pobjeda cure, a ja vam držim fige da uspijete. Ma sigurna sam da će sve to biti u redu...

Nas more slatke brige koje uskoro želim i vama!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Matahari čestitam!
BB svaka vam čast i stvarno ste dobro dogurali!
Sretan Uskrs svima koji slave i da sljedeći dočekamo uz svoje bebe

----------


## bubekica

moram svakih toliko upasti na temu da posaljem puse redom:
*BB* uzivaj! prekrasno je citati te!
*anddu, Gabi25* drzte se cure! i nadam se da je sunka stigla na vrijeme  :Smile: 
*sve ostale lijepe trudnice* saljem puno pozdrava!

----------


## Gabi25

Bubi sunka i janjetina stižu tek popodne na posjetama ali smo za doručak dobili kuhano jaje pa smo imale doživljaj Uskrsa LOL

----------


## Sandra1971

*Matahari* čestitam!!!!
*Sretno svima i sretan Uskrs svima!!!!*

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Jesi mislila reći da daju heparin?


doktorica Lazarovska veli samo aspirin, da nisam ni približno kandidat za heparin. (tražila sam i drugo mišljenje i isto je)[/QUOTE]


i ja sam  4g/5g   i nisam  za  heparin  koliko god  ga  ja  zeljela,    samo andol   a  ni on ne mora  ...eto
misljenja  dr.  P  i  dr.  R

----------


## crvenkapica77

> I ja vas pozdravljam iz Vinogradske, uspanicila se zbog kontrakcija ćešcih nego inače i nekog pritiska cudnog, došla na hitnu i ostala- za prst prohodna, cerviks se malo skratio pa su me s obzirom moju povijest hospitalizirali i stavili na tokolizu, ne gine mi 3 tjedna lezanja, dobila i dex za razvoj bebinih pluća. 
> Ja sam pozitivna, znam da će sve biti ok, samo žalim za sunkom i jajima


samo pozitiva   , naravno da ce  sve biti  u redu   , mora
i bravo sto si odmah   otisla  dr.

----------


## matahari

Hvala svima na cestitkama, smizla i ja saljemo pusu. Porod prosao ok, izbjegle zuticu, uspjesno (nadam se) dojimo. 
Nasa nocna ptica nocas nam je priustila relativno prospavanu noc, preporod nakon 16 dana.
Mi smo obavili obiteljski rucak, pa ovim putem zelim svima sretan i blagoslovljen Uskrs.

----------


## anddu

Cure evo sam se kratko dokopala neta pa da vam se javim. Posebne pozdrave saljem mojoj terminusi gabi25. Jos sam u bolnici na tokolizi iako su me u petak htjeli prebaciti na tablete ali nisu zbog kontrakcija tog dana. Srecom od petka ih nemam, samo je jos taj pms pritisak ostao. Jucer doktor na dodir trbuha rekao da je ok. U uzasnom sam strahu ali ne dam se radi svoje bebice koja srecom tulumari pa me to smiruje. Vidim da pisete o niskom lupkanju, meni je tako cijelo vrijeme ali zato jer je bebica okrenuta nogama dolje, uglavnom. Sad se grizem jer sam radila umjesto da sam vec davno posla na bolovanje. Sve sam mislila kako smo ok i ja i beba, a ni doktor mi nikad nije preporucio ostanak doma. Hvala vam sto mislite na mene, i cure reagirajte na sve sto vam je cudno.nja sam se prmisljala hocu li k doktoru ranije ali mi je valjda prevagnuo instinkt. Pozdrav svima s lijevog boka

----------


## Bluebella

curke.. kad ste vi išle na prvi ultrazvuk nakon pozitivne bete?
ja sam se naručila 12.4 tada ću biti 6+1 pa bi i srčeko trebalo kucati... dali bi se trebala ranije naručiti? znam da svi obično napišu da su na prvom uzv-u vidjeli GV pa za tjedan dana opet išli da čuju srce..

----------


## Mali Mimi

ma nemoj ranije i to ti je dosta rano, ja sam prvi put bila sa 7+1 tako kod nas u bolnici naručuju, a privatnici na 6+ nekoliko dana

----------


## Bluebella

> ma nemoj ranije i to ti je dosta rano, ja sam prvi put bila sa 7+1 tako kod nas u bolnici naručuju, a privatnici na 6+ nekoliko dana


hvala na odgovoru  :Wink: 
brzo će 12.4.... samo nek sve bude ok. 
neda mi se više ni betu vaditi, simptomi se svaki dan neki novi pojavljuju tak da mislim da je sve ok i nema potreba da me još bockaju...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Samo bi se nepotrebno živcirala ako se ranije ne bi čulo srčeko, meni je isto bilo dugo za čekat, mogla sam ići eventualno kod nekog privatnog ranije ali tko zna jel bi potrefila baš da srce kuca tako da sam odlučila čekati i dočekala sam i taj dan. Mislila sam da će mi srce ispasti koliko mi je lupalo od nervoze ali evo na kraju je bilo sve uredu,što isto želim i tebi

----------


## Bluebella

> Mislila sam da će mi srce ispasti koliko mi je lupalo od nervoze ali evo na kraju je bilo sve uredu,što isto želim i tebi


mislim da će i meni biti tako kad dođem u čekaonicu.
Odličila sam kod dr.R voditi trudnoću, ipak je MPO-ovac pa je senzibilniji prema prema MPO trudnoćama.

----------


## Argente

I ja sam išla tek na 7+3, ovi naši naručuju kad je već 100% da srce mora kucati da ne bude dvojbe.
Onda ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 12.4.!

----------


## Gabi25

Samo da vam javim da me danas skidaju s tokolize i prebacuju na tablete Cordipin jer od subote nisam imala ni jednu kontrakciju pa ćemo vidjeti kako ću reagirati. Ako ostane bez kontrakcija pustit će me doma na strogo mirovanje. 
Anddu veliki kiss tebi i držite se, znam kako ti je, ja sam se već sad pokocila od lezanja ali sve za bebu.

----------


## Bluebella

Anduu i Gabi ... držite se cure  :Smile: 
još malo i imat ćete vaše mirišljave bebice u rukama ...

----------


## kismet

> curke.. kad ste vi išle na prvi ultrazvuk nakon pozitivne bete?
> ja sam se naručila 12.4 tada ću biti 6+1 pa bi i srčeko trebalo kucati... dali bi se trebala ranije naručiti? znam da svi obično napišu da su na prvom uzv-u vidjeli GV pa za tjedan dana opet išli da čuju srce..


na 6+2 je bila SA +

----------


## uporna

*anddu, Gabi 25* cure vibre da što duže izdržite 2 u 1 i da vam mirovanje proleti brzo (imala sam cimericu u P. koju su polegli čim je startala trudnoća jer je imala 4 izgubljene trudnoće u višem stadiju i evo još mjesec dana pa će napokon ugledati svoje dijete - i sve to u bolnici - sve se da izdržati).

Novopečenim mamicama želim uspješna dojenja i što mirnije noći i iš,iš grčići.

----------


## sanda1977

želim vam svima sretan Uskrs,sa zakašnjenjem završila sam u bolnici tahikardija mi sve više zadaje problema ali sva sreća ne utjeće na trudnoću,sve je ok...tj kad ja imam tahikardiju beba nema...njezini su tkucaji normalni....a moji kao njezini..180 u minuta.....bila sam na intezivnoj kardiologiji,na opservaciji....ma užas....ne želim to nikom....
Anddu i Gabi25 želim vam da sve bude ok....i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima ostalima.....
e da tamo su me s kardiologije poslali na ginekologiju,npregledali sve ok,zatvorena sam posteljica sprijeda,ali ide preko ušća...nisko...ali kažu da će se to dići da nije ništa strašno....bebica ima 400 grama,na 20 tt...živahna,aktivna curka  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sanda1977

Bluebella puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za maleno srćeko.... :Heart:

----------


## Sandra1971

*anddu, Gabi 25, kismet, Bluebella, sanda1977* i sve ostale koje sam preskočila.... čuvajte se i odmarajte... evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što treba

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sanda pa jesu našli neko riješenje?

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda pa jesu našli neko riješenje?


za tahikardiju misliš?! ma sad mi je aktivnija zbog hormona,već me 8-9 puta uhvatila,a inaće van trudnoće me uhvati 2-3 puta godišnje.....nema rješenja pijem sad tablete za tahikardiju,ali ustvari nema lijeka za tahikardiju,taj lijek samo drži pod kontrolom otkucaje,ali ne pomaže baš.....ne znam šta ću baš mi neda mira....najgore je što me na spavanju uhvati u koje doba noći,a preko dana nikad....i onda u 3-4 sata ajd na hitnu pa na kardiologiju,pa poslije svega na ginekologiju....užas....već me svi znaju tamo....
i sad taj lijek koji pijem ne smijem se naglo skinuti s njega jer može doći do najgoreg,pa se moram lagano skidati pred porod,ako me uhvati ranije porod onda zbog tog lijeka beba će morati biti na strogom promatranju da ne dobije bradikardiju...ma sto muka....nisam se nadala da će mi tako biti...jer prije potpomognute sam od svih kardiologa dobila zeleno svjetlo-rekli ne smeta,a kad ono praksa drugačija....
užas....sam lijek ne utjeće na bebu,dozvoljen je u trudnoći,ali kasnije zna biti problema....nadam se da će sve biti ok

----------


## kismet

> *anddu, Gabi 25, kismet, Bluebella, sanda1977* i sve ostale koje sam preskočila.... čuvajte se i odmarajte... evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što treba


Hvala sandrić, vibram i ja za tebe i jedan uspješni postupak (a i kućnu radinost, of course, nikad se ne zna...)

----------


## Sandra1971

*Kismet* mislim da mi je to jedina nada  :Laughing:

----------


## Gabi25

> Samo da vam javim da me danas skidaju s tokolize i prebacuju na tablete Cordipin jer od subote nisam imala ni jednu kontrakciju pa ćemo vidjeti kako ću reagirati. Ako ostane bez kontrakcija pustit će me doma na strogo mirovanje. 
> Anddu veliki kiss tebi i držite se, znam kako ti je, ja sam se već sad pokocila od lezanja ali sve za bebu.


Ipak me vratili na tokolizu, isto večer ctg je ocitavao lagane trudice pa su me brže bolje vratili na flasicu. 
A sad živce u kanticu i lijevi bok i čekamo sigurne tjedne. Ali ništa nije teško za toliko čekanu srecicu, jer sam ja odlučila da ona neće van prije 15.5. :Smile: )

----------


## 123beba

Gabi, drži nam se i čuvaj svoju mrvicu do sredine 5.mj. držim  :fige:  da ti što lakše prođe to vrijeme i da nam i ti i tvoja mala dama budete žive, zdrave i vesele!  :Smile: 

Anddu i tebi želim da što bolje i lakše izdržite do kraja! Sretno!

Svim curama veliki pozdrav i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što treba! 

Ja sam zadnjih par dana samo čitala, ali nisam mogla ništa lijepo pisati zbog lošeg neta.... No, puno sam mislila na vas! Držite mi se drage moje dame i uživajte sa svojim mrvicama!!!!

----------


## anddu

Evo i meni najavili skidanje s tokolize samo me ljuti sto nam ne rade ctg niti ikakve preglede. Kazu mi sestre pa sto hocete tek ste 28 tjedan a kao ctg se radi tamo u 33, 34... Samo pitaju mene kako je. Uf Boze gdje ja zivim... Ma izdrzat cu sve za svoju bebicu. Cure pozdrav i hvala sto mislite na nas. Gabi, ljubim

----------


## lovekd

> Evo i meni najavili skidanje s tokolize samo me ljuti sto nam ne rade ctg niti ikakve preglede. *Kazu mi sestre pa sto hocete tek ste 28 tjedan a kao ctg se radi tamo u 33, 34...* Samo pitaju mene kako je. Uf Boze gdje ja zivim... Ma izdrzat cu sve za svoju bebicu. Cure pozdrav i hvala sto mislite na nas. Gabi, ljubim


Bože...a meni radili ctg u 22 tj trudnoće ( da me umire, jer je mala taj dan bila dosta mirna, pa sam se pobojala da nešto nije u redu i pravac ginekologija ) i savršeno se čuli otkucaji malenog srčeka!... 

Sretno anddu, Gabi25...da se družiti sa svojim bebama u buši do predviđenog termina  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## Boxica

> Evo i meni najavili skidanje s tokolize samo me ljuti sto nam ne rade ctg niti ikakve preglede. Kazu mi sestre pa sto hocete tek ste 28 tjedan a kao ctg se radi tamo u 33, 34... Samo pitaju mene kako je. Uf Boze gdje ja zivim... Ma izdrzat cu sve za svoju bebicu. Cure pozdrav i hvala sto mislite na nas. Gabi, ljubim


dobro su ti rekli za CTG, meni su ga radili tek od 33 tt, a prije toga samo otkucaje (završila sam u bolnici u 26 tt)
a za preglede, bolje da te što manje prčkaju

kad te skinu s tokolizu u roku nekih par sati ćeš vidjeti kako je...
meni su skinuli nakon tjedan dana i u roku 2,5 sata sam ponovo dobila ful jake kontrakcije pa su me vratili na tokolizu i ostala mi je do 31 tt...
onda sam bila još dva dana na promatranju i uspjela sam izgurati uz samo jedan Normabel ujutro (iako su mi bila propisana tri dnevno) pa su me pustili doma...
na 35+3 mi je doma pukao vodenjak i eto malenog

----------


## Boxica

> Bože...a meni radili ctg u 22 tj trudnoće ( da me umire, jer je mala taj dan bila dosta mirna, pa sam se pobojala da nešto nije u redu i pravac ginekologija ) i savršeno se čuli otkucaji malenog srčeka!... 
> 
> Sretno anddu, Gabi25...da se družiti sa svojim bebama u buši do predviđenog termina


ti si bila prikopčana na CTG, ali su ti radili samo otkucaje...
pravi CTG je kad imaš dvije sonde na trbuhu (jedna prati otkucaje, druga trudove)

----------


## lovekd

> ti si bila prikopčana na CTG, ali su ti radili samo otkucaje...
> pravi CTG je kad imaš dvije sonde na trbuhu (jedna prati otkucaje, druga trudove)


E, da, dobro kažeš.... meni samo radili otkucaje....  :Embarassed:

----------


## Mury

Kada smo kod tokolize...mene samo muči što meni dr. nisu ni spominajli tokolizu ( samo me stavili na antibiotik lendacin venozno 2 gr. svaka 24 sata), a kada sam ih nakon pobačaja pitala za tokolizu, rekli su da je to zastarjela metoda, da nema znanstvenih dokaza da pomaže, da se to više ne koristi...bla,bla...i sada sam baš ljuta zašto nisu probali sa tokolizom, briga me što je zastarjelo, vrijedilo je pokušati...  :Sad: ...čak su i za sreklažu rekli da je zastarjela metoda, iako ej meni kad sam došla u bolnicu nažalost bilo i kasno za sreklažu, ali možda se i mogla npravii, malo vodenjak vratitit...o Bože sad tek navire 1000 zašto?  :Sad: 
Sorry, ako sam malo out, ali sad vidim da tokoliza ipak i te kako funkcionira, a ja ju nisam imala...

----------


## milasova8

anddu,gabi-da izdržite u bolnici i da što duže čuvate svoje mrvice..

svim ostalim trudnicama šaljem pozdrave :Smile: 

ja po noći uopće ne spavam,već nekih tjedan dana spavanje mi je jako loše..frajer nam je jaaaako aktivan po noći,samo udara,vrpolji se..prava mala noćna ptica :Smile: 
zato je preko dana dosta miran..
prošlo je već mjesec dana od zadnjeg UZV,ponovno idem tek za 2 tjedna,jedva čekam..bit će skoro 2 mjeseca između ultrazvuka,baš mi je to preeedugo..zadnji put obavili samo pregled..

pusa svima

----------


## Gabi25

Meni su ctg radili već 2 puta, ali samo su mi stavili sondu za trudove, ne i onu za otkucaje. Otkucaje nam 2 puta dnevno slušaju sa baby watcherom. Meni kontrakcije prestanu par minuta nakon prikopcavanja na tokolizu. Očito svaka bolnica ima svoju politiku

----------


## anddu

Pa i mislils sam ctg zbog trudova a otkucaje nam nikako ne prate. Uzv bio samo onaj dan kad sam primljena. Beba srecom tulumari pa sam mirna cim je osjetim

----------


## beilana

Curke bude sve ok. Drzim palceve za malene palcice da u maminoj tibici narastu veeeliki i tek tad dodu na svijet 

Ja imam pitanje, kad ide prvi ctg u trudnoci gdje nema tih ranih kontrakcija , otvaranja ni komplikacija? 38tt?

----------


## Gabi25

> Pa i mislils sam ctg zbog trudova a otkucaje nam nikako ne prate. Uzv bio samo onaj dan kad sam primljena. Beba srecom tulumari pa sam mirna cim je osjetim


A moja je jadna sva uspavana jer je u tokolizi uz partusisten i normabel. I ja stalno spavam a i ona je puno mirnija :Sad:

----------


## legal alien

Definitivni svaka bolnica ima drugacije protokole za ista stanja. I jos unutar iste klinike imas doktora koji se razlikuju po stavovima. Valjda ovisi na kojem su zadnjem kongresu bili i kojoj su se struji priklonili. Mene osobno to dosta frustira jer nalazim na oprecna misljenja i savjete od soc ginica koji mi vodi trudnocu, do MPO ginica s cijom se sestrom cujem kad je neko s**** do dezurnog ginica kad uletim na hitan prijem u DU bolnicu. 

Ja sam jucer bila na kontroli kod svog socijalca. Kako jos krvaruckam odlucio je da me nece gledati vaginalno tako da nemam pojma jeli cerviks ok. Kaze da ne provociramo, dok su me u bolnici dobro iskopali sa onim vaginalnim uzv. Toliko da su mi potakli probavu sto je ajde super jer me inace zeljezo koje uzimam skroz zacepilo. Ali samo hocu prezentirat koja je to razlika u razmisljanjima. 

Anyway na abdonimalnom uzv se vide oba twinisca i izgleda da su se raspodijelili na gornji i donji dom. I ovaj malac sto je dolje on je prenisko, odnosno posteljica je prenisko i doktor misli da to uzrokuje krvarenje. Sada nastavak strogog mirovanja i kontrola za dva tjedna i ako ne bude bolje kaze on hospitalizacija. I da zasto odmah nisam ostala u bolnici nakon prvog krvarenja. Hello, pa dezurni doc mi je rekao da mi je isto lezati doma ili u bolnici, i da mi on preporucuje lezanje doma.

Jos nesto, soc ginic mi je rekao da prestanem sa utrogestanima jer da vise nema smisla i da nije dobro za plod nakon sto je posteljica preuzela ulogu produkcije progesterona. Ja danas moram zvati svog MPOvca i javiti mu sto je bilo. Bas me zanima sto ce on reci za utrice, znam da ih neki uzimanju do 20og tjedna. I u bolnici su mi prije 7 dana rekli da nastavim s njima ili da uzmem duphaston. 
Ima li uopce smisla ici po drugo, trece misljenje ako ce svi dati drugaciji prijedlog vezano za terapiju?

Citala sam da se niska posteljica zna sama podignuti kako trudnoca napreduje i kako se maternica siri. Ono sto me zanima su iskustva twin mama ako su imale nisku posteljicu. Jeste li krvarile ovako rano u 12 i 13 tjednu? Jeli se posteljica digla?

Ma nikako mi nije jasno kako one lude amerikanke uspiju roditi petorke??? Pa gdje se smjeste ta mala bica? Kod mene ocita za dva jedna ima mjesta. 

Jucer sam pitala muza sto on misli mozda da legnem sa nogama na zidu tako da se mozda posteljica primakne gornjem dijelu. On je samo uzvratio da je ocito da vec imam placenta brain  :Laughing: 

*Anddu, gabi*,* kismet, sanda1977* da sve bude dobro  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 

Ja se ne javljam danima i onda odmah napisem rat i mir. Sorry.

----------


## kismet

Legal, ja sam u jednoplodnoj trudnoći bila na crinoneu (pa utrićima per os zadnji tjedan, zbog krvaruckanja i iritacije) do 16 tt, jad sam provjeravala s Pragom do kada ih nastaviti rekli su mi do 15-16 tt ( isto mi je placenta nisko sprijeda i preko ušća), a kod gemina po potrebi i do *32 tt* , upravo zbog opasnosti od kontrakcija i prijevremenog otvaranja (malo sam guglala američke site-ove, isto tako pišu, ne može škoditi, a benefita očito, ima)

----------


## legal alien

Vidjet cu danas sa svojim MPO docom. Mene isto strah tek tako prestati s terapijom.

----------


## milasova8

Legal,moj MPO dr.mi je rekao.da cu utrice koristiti skroz do 37 tt bas zbog tog krvarenja na pocetku..
Malo mi je smanjio dozu samo i to je to..

A sto se tice tokolize,kad sam ja lezala u bolnici,bas sve trudnuce koje su imale indikaciju su bile prikopcane na tokolizu..
Isto vrijedi i za serklazu..

Legal,meni je dr.rekao u tvojim tjednima da mi je posteljica niski,ali se podigla i sad je sve ok..
Mislim da je prerano da se postavi takva dijagnoza,definitivno..

----------


## sanda1977

gabi i andd neka sve bude ok...ja u petak moram ići vaditi krv malo mi je povišen crp i leukociti pa da vidimo da li šta raste,a u utorak moram briseve napraviti....joj sto problema.....a bolje i provjeravati nego kasnije da ne bude kasno...

----------


## sanda1977

legal i moja je sprijeda nisko preko ušća....kaže da će se podignuti....sad sa 20+2

----------


## legal alien

hvala cure. vidjet cu sto mpo doc kaze na tel. u medjuvremenu sam popila jedan utric just in case. i da moram prestat nije mi logicno napravi tako nagli cut.

jeli vi vodite trudnoce kod svojih ginekologa ili kod mpo doktora?
moj soc gin je drag ali je old school i pred penziju. ne znam bas koliko je blizanackih trudnoca vodio, pogotovo ivf trudnoca sa ljekovima.

----------


## anddu

> A moja je jadna sva uspavana jer je u tokolizi uz partusisten i normabel. I ja stalno spavam a i ona je puno mirnija


Primam i ja normabel zajedno s isoptinom i to 3x1 ali oralno. Mojoj bebi ocito ne smeta  :Razz: . Zivahna je,istina ne stalno ali ima razdoblja budnosti i lupetanja na sve strane.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja ne nosim twinse ali isto sam imala posteljicu preko ušća sad mi se počela dizati na zadnjem pregledu je dr. rekao da se pomakla u 16 tt, ali me upozorio da budem opreznija prije toga, dakle da ne vježbam, ne dižem teže itd. a mogu misliti kako je tek sa twinsima

----------


## kismet

> hvala cure. vidjet cu sto mpo doc kaze na tel. u medjuvremenu sam popila jedan utric just in case. i da moram prestat nije mi logicno napravi tako nagli cut.
> 
> jeli vi vodite trudnoce kod svojih ginekologa ili kod mpo doktora?
> moj soc gin je drag ali je old school i pred penziju. ne znam bas koliko je blizanackih trudnoca vodio, pogotovo ivf trudnoca sa ljekovima.


moja primarna ginekologica mi vodi trudnoću, zadovoljna sam, mlada je, otvorena, zainteresirana za mpo i nije joj ni palo na pamet da se miješa u preporuke/protokol koji sam dobila u svojoj klinici.
Uvz u 12, 15 tt i idući u 20 tt obavljam u bolnici, kod liječnika kojem mpo trudnoće nisu nikakva novina, niti on se nije htio miješati u preporuke koje sam dobila, npr. glede progesterona i primjene poslije 12 tt.
Ako ne možeš voditi trudnoću kod svog mpo-ovca, nađi nekoga tko ima iskustva s višeplodnim trudnoćama i ivf-om, a do tada se drži isključivo preporuka dobivenih od mpo-ovca, ako treba, traži i drugo i treće mišljenje...

----------


## Mury

*Gabi25*, *anddu*, Le*g*al, *milasova*, *sanda1977*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ držite se cure, bit će to sve dobro, bitno samo da na vrijeme na sve reagirate i vi i dr.!!!!
A ja sad tek počinjem luditi, bila sam prezadovoljna timom na SD, mislila da su sve poduzeli, ali sad me kopka tokoliza, serklaža....i bijesna sam, i ljuta...i ako ikada više budem trudna, ne znam kome ću uopće moći povjeriti svoju trudnoću  :Sad:

----------


## sanda1977

> Primam i ja normabel zajedno s isoptinom i to 3x1 ali oralno. Mojoj bebi ocito ne smeta . Zivahna je,istina ne stalno ali ima razdoblja budnosti i lupetanja na sve strane.


piješ isoptin u trudnoći? a meni ukinuli isoptin u trudnoći.... jer sam ja to pila za tahikardiju i dobivala venozno kad je trebalo....da bi mi sada rekli da se isoptin nikako ne smije koristiti u trudnoći,opasan za plod...svašta....nisi jedina kod koje sam vidjela da pije isoptin u trudnoći,sad sam zbunjena...ili ovi u Osijeku ne znaju da se može piti isoptin ili me prave budalom....još sam se prepirala s njima da mi daju isoptin jer na druge likekove ne konventiram u sinusni ritam samo sa isoptinom...a oni meni jeste vi normalni,isoptin je opasan za plod....itd....
ako ti nije problem pitaj dr baš za isoptin....jer mi stvarno nije jasno...

----------


## sanda1977

> *Gabi25*, *anddu*, Le*g*al, *milasova*, *sanda1977*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ držite se cure, bit će to sve dobro, bitno samo da na vrijeme na sve reagirate i vi i dr.!!!!
> A ja sad tek počinjem luditi, bila sam prezadovoljna timom na SD, mislila da su sve poduzeli, ali sad me kopka tokoliza, serklaža....i bijesna sam, i ljuta...i ako ikada više budem trudna, ne znam kome ću uopće moći povjeriti svoju trudnoću


mogu misliti kako ti je sada....i u osijeku rade serklaž i tokolizu....znam jer sam vidjela....možda ti je za serklaž bilo kasno,ali bi se možda spriječili trudovi s tokolizom...ne znam....

----------


## legal alien

joj mury ti mi svaki dan padnes na pamet. sve to sto osjecas je skroz normalno. 
jesu ti mozda davali neki drugi lijek s kojim bi tokoliza bila kontraindicirana ili bez efekta? odi u nekog profia malo popricati i izbaciti sve sto osjecas iz sebe. 
i onda u potragu za nekim tko ce imati vremena i volje saslusati te, detaljno proci kroz tvoju povijest bolesti i pokusati naci razloge za sve sto se dogodilo do sada i naci rijesenje. 
mislim da nama svima treba neki dr house kojeg je kod nas tesko naci. 

doktori u bolnicama u preoptereceni brojem pacijnata, i cesto nemaju vremena pogledati sve detaljno. ej pa ja svakom svom doktoru kad legnem na stol i oni se izbece od  mog ogromnog oziljka od laparotomije prilokom vanmaternicne (kada sam skoro dobila sepsu i jedva mi spasili glavu) moram reci da sam imala vanmaternicnu i da nemam jajovode. a prije minutu su kao to isto procitali na povijesti bolesti. ma mos mislit.

----------


## legal alien

e da, cula se sa svojim MPO docom (joj sto mi je zao sto ne zivim u zgb da mi on vodi trudnocu). kaze da obaveno nastavim sa utricima ali vaginalno, nikako ih piti. ako krvarim vise onda preci na duphaston. srecom imam doma zalihu i jednog i drugog. 
a svog cu ginica nazvati sutra i reci mu da moram nastaviti sa utrogestanima (duphastonima) jos bar tjedan nakon sto krvarenje prestane. necu se brinuti za njegov ego, moram slusati doktora kojem mogu zahvaliti trudnocu.

----------


## kismet

legal, pretpostavljam vaginalno radi bolje apsorpcije, mislila sam da kod krvarenja nastavljaju per os, ali vjerojatno zavisi od slučaja do slučaja.
Zanemari socijalca i drži se mpo-vca  :Smile: 
Nadam se da će nam se svima posteljice lijepo podići i sve proći ok...

Poseban pozdrav ležalicama i čuvalicama  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

legal, ja jos pijem utrice, a primarnom idem samo po recepte, lijepo mi je vidjet kod njega mlade trudnice, al ja spadam u rizicne i ne idem k njemu
mury, cekamo phd pa onda dalje, pliz nemoj se gristi
pusa lezacicama
di nam je moe?

----------


## legal alien

hvala mare i kismet. 

svim curama kiss  :Kiss: 
a vi setacice uzivajte u lijepom danu (ako je to na vasim lokacijama slucaj)

----------


## 123beba

Samo da vas malo pozdravim, pošaljem puno ~~~~~~ za sve drage dame koje leže i za mrvice koje čuvate! Držim  :fige:  da čim prije sve bude ok pa da možda možete i kući do poroda! 

Naravno, i svim ostalim trudnicama i mrvicama veliki pozdrav! 

Ja sam se zatvorila u stanu, učim i uživam kad je moja curka budna pa skače u trbuhu  :Smile:

----------


## deniii

pozz curke ,,evo da se i ja javim ovog odvratnog kišnog dana :Evil or Very Mad: 

vidim kod nas MPO-ovki stalno nešto držim palčeve za sve ležaćice da dočekaju svoje ljepotane/ ljepotice :Love: 

ja sam prekjučer bila na kontroli i hvala Bogu sve je OK beba raste kako treba,,cerviks i grlić sve ok, nema otvaranja. Pitam me dr dal osjećam dole bolove ja kažem ne al osjećam gore i oko pupka kaže ona to je vjerovatno od širenja maternice. E sad evo danas mene to baš hvata ono kado da me uhvati grč negdje oko pupka pa puste, nije strašno , nije ajme al tu je. I sad se mislim ako je prije dva dana sve bilo Ok onda je valjda i sad jel da ???????????? ma stalno nešto najbolje bi bilo da se preselim kod gina u ordinaciju!!!

----------


## Moe

Jel me netko tražio?  :Cool: 

Kod nas je sve po starom, veselimo se svakom novom danu, bio on sunčan ili oblačan, topao ili hladan. Važno da je naša dugonoga djevojčica dobro, a to mi potvrđuje svakodnevnim vježbicama razgibavanja! Ponekad me i pošteno zaboli pa ju lijepo zamolim da bude dobra jer to mamu boli  :Smile:  Nekad posluša, a nekad nastavi po svom. Ima neki svoj ustaljeni ritam, javlja se u prosjeku svakih 3-4 sata. Malo ju je zbunila promjena na satu prošli vikend, pa ne zna kad je vrijeme za spavanje  :Smile:  Obožava tatin glas i jedva čeka večer da u miru spavaće sobe tata prisloni glavu u njenu blizinu i ispriča joj neku priču!  :Zaljubljen: 

Svakodnevno provjeravam svoj ticker i čudim se kako se brzo vrte ti preostali dani do susreta s Mini-Moe!

Želim vam svima savršene trudnoće! Mini-Moe i ja vam šaljemo poljupce!

----------


## legal alien

moe bas nam trebaju ovako pozitivni postovi. da se malo ohrabrimo a i da ohrabrimo buduce trudnice.

----------


## luc

Pozdav. Redovito vas citam ali bas i ne pisem. U 14 sam tjednu,nakon hematoma na zadnjem pregledu sve ok.
Jucer sam povracala i danas ujutro opet. Tolko me to dizanje zeluca iscrpilo da sam misla da ce beba ispast iz mene. Danas sam i dva puta jako kihnula i sad me trbuh boli. Bas dosta jako. 
Kaj je to normalno zbog naprezanja misica? Inace nisam prije povracala.

----------


## luc

Pozdav. Redovito vas citam ali bas i ne pisem. U 14 sam tjednu,nakon hematoma na zadnjem pregledu sve ok.
Jucer sam povracala i danas ujutro opet. Tolko me to dizanje zeluca iscrpilo da sam misla da ce beba ispast iz mene. Danas sam i dva puta jako kihnula i sad me trbuh boli. Bas dosta jako. 
Kaj je to normalno zbog naprezanja misica? Inace nisam prije povracala.

----------


## spodoba

samo da pozdravim ekipu iz coska  :Smile: 
legal alien, kako ti je sada...jel se smirilo krvuckanje?

nemrem bilivit, 13+0..jedino sto znam jos imati mucnine..bas me ovih dana zafrkavaju. pa me onda ponekad peru paranoje kad se maternica pocne rastezati.
busa uvelike svrbi i kruzim se..ajme, ajme  :Razz:

----------


## beilana

Moe  :Kiss:  za malu dugonogu djevojcicu
Mi usli u 35 tjedan. Sad mi je nekak lakse. To mi je bila psiholoska granica kojoj sam tezila. Sad polako dan za danom. Moja curica se razgibava, al uspavana je kao i ja. Ovaj proljetni umor me ubija. Spavam cijele dane osim kad kuham rucak. Pojma nemam kaj mi je.snage odnikud. Jos sam i bolesna. Vrijeme je da spremim torbu, nemam snage otic u kupovinu jos kaj mi treba. Izgleda da cu sve u zadnji tren. Valjda me smjehuljica nebude bas prebrzo iznenadila svojim dolaskom  :Smile: )

----------


## 123beba

luc, vidim da te brine bol koja ti se pojavila nakon kihanja... ja ju sama nisam tako osjetila, no kuma je imala problema s tim kihanjem i svaki put u trudnoći kada je kihala ona se držala za trbuh da joj bude lakše... njen gin joj je rekao da to može biti dosta bolno baš kod kihanja i kašljanja i neka ju to ne brine...

Mini Moe, šaljem pusu... i moja curka očito maše (ali koliko jako osjetim, čini se da maše nogom  :Smile: )

----------


## mare41

moe, ko vas ne bi trazio :Smile: , samo uzivajte
luc, javi nam se cesce
svima kiss!

----------


## legal alien

> samo da pozdravim ekipu iz coska 
> legal alien, kako ti je sada...jel se smirilo krvuckanje?
> 
> nemrem bilivit, 13+0..jedino sto znam jos imati mucnine..bas me ovih dana zafrkavaju. pa me onda ponekad peru paranoje kad se maternica pocne rastezati.
> busa uvelike svrbi i kruzim se..ajme, ajme


danas minimalno smedjarenje. ovo je ipak 14. dan od kad je startalo. ima bit da duphastone djeluje + mirovanje. kontrola za 10 dana. jedva ih cekam vidjet na uzv. odmah se smirim. nema tog normabela ni morfija koji tako djeluje na mene.

i meni je jos mukica ali to pripisujem lezanju. stalno mi je hrana do grla. bas se osjecam stuffed i uopce nisam gladna. a moji me samo shopaju jer je dr rekao da sam premrsava.
ma neka se rasteze maternica, mora malac imat mjesta. kuzim tvoje paranoje jer i mene nakon krvarenja peru na momente neke nojice  :Smile:  ali ish, ish negativnim mislima. sad bi mi svaki prdac analizirale. doduse nakon svega sto smo prosle sve na ovom pdf-u nije ni cudno. ma bitno je samo slusat svoj instinkt, jer znamo sve svoja tjela dobro da znamo kad nesto nije u redu i ako ti se upali crvena lampica odmah u doca.

haha, tako zovem ja jutros sestru svog ginica da je pitam kakav je nalaz krvi, moram li nastavit sa heferolom i kao usput je pitam jesam li vam ja najdosasnija pacijentica (zovem par puta tjedno e radi recepta, pa uputnica, pa nalaza, pa narucivanja, pa informacija sto je rekao koji doktor i tako, uglavnom udav sam pravi). malo se zbunila i rekla onako neuvjerljivo "ma niiiste"  :Laughing:

----------


## kismet

Cure, pusa svima!
____________________________________________

Legal, poslije 13-14 tt preporučam baby watcher, meni ga je preporučila jedna draga forumašica (isto twinsi) i rekla da vrijedi svake lipe - bila je u potpunom pravu, bebicu još ne osjetim, paranoje stalno peru, a ovako bar čujem srčeko kako pravilno kucka pa sam odmah mirnija, u svakom slučaju, i MM i mama su odahnuli od kada ga imam  :Laughing:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Luc i meni je takav osjećaj nakon kihanja ko da mi se nešto unutra odvojilo i boli skoro minutu nakon toga, i sad se potpuno skvrčim prije kihanja pa je onda lakše...
Mi jučer bili u kinu a prije sam "pročešljala" trgovine i naravno najviše sam gledala one minijaturne bodiće :Grin:

----------


## anddu

Evo nas 11 dan u bolnici, treci dan na partusisten tabletama. Sanda sad si me prepala ali ovdje svim trudnicama na tokoliticima daju isoptin. Bas cu pitati svog doca kad ga vidim. Mury nemoj se gristi, ja sam u ovih 11 dana shvatila da svaki doc pa i u istoj bolnici ima svoju filozofiju. Danas je meni i cimerici koja je s kontrakcijama primljena u 23 tjednu jeedan rekao da je ova terapija beskorisna. Ja se sokirala ali nije nas on primio nego drugi doc. Da je po njegovom on bi nas otpravio doma, i jos nam je rekao da nam je sve to od straha i hiperaktivne maternice a da se strah lijeci na Psihijatriji. ja njemu da sve i da je tako da se imampravo bojati nakon 8 iVF-ova na sto je samo odmahnuo Ivf ili ne trudnoca je trudnoca. Ne znam vise sto bih rekla.

----------


## Gabi25

Anddu super da reagiras na tablete, to znaci da bi te uskoro mogli pustiti doma na kućno mirovanje??
Meni su najavili da bi me drugi tjedan pokušali skinuti s tokolize i tu pak ne daju partusisten tablete nego Cordipin, fakat ne kužim razliku u pristupu. Niti dobivamo isoptin nego po potrebi ormidol za nuspojave tokolize. 
Ne znam kaj bi rekla uopće. Samo nek mi sve ostanemo u komadu sto dulje a onda je sve drugo nebitno.

----------


## anddu

Slazem se gabi. Ali ustvari se tek nadam da reagiram na tablete. Jucer mi se dva puta opet na par sekundi stvrdnuo trbuh pa je dezurni doktor rekao da je to nista ako se ne pogorsa. I nije se pogorsalo osim sto mi se danas nisko javio opet neki lagani pritisak i to povremeno ali danas je dezuran ova stari filozof pa nam drzi predavanja o strahu. Nadam se da cemo kroz koji dan doma. A sad mi panika zbog isoptina ali valjda znaju sto rade kad svima to davaju.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Evo nas 11 dan u bolnici, treci dan na partusisten tabletama. Sanda sad si me prepala ali ovdje svim trudnicama na tokoliticima daju isoptin. Bas cu pitati svog doca kad ga vidim. Mury nemoj se gristi, ja sam u ovih 11 dana shvatila da svaki doc pa i u istoj bolnici ima svoju filozofiju. Danas je meni i cimerici koja je s kontrakcijama primljena u 23 tjednu jeedan rekao da je ova terapija beskorisna. Ja se sokirala ali nije nas on primio nego drugi doc. Da je po njegovom on bi nas otpravio doma, i jos nam je rekao da nam je sve to od straha i hiperaktivne maternice a da se strah lijeci na Psihijatriji. ja njemu da sve i da je tako da se imampravo bojati nakon 8 iVF-ova na sto je samo odmahnuo Ivf ili ne trudnoca je trudnoca. Ne znam vise sto bih rekla.


Ja bih na to rekla da nekome ni 6 godina studiranja i još godine specijalizacije i rada sa ljudima nisu ama baš ništa pomogle!

Ginekolog/porodničar koji nije u stanju shvatiti strah žene za njeno nerođeno dijete, a kamoli još žene koja je prošla sito i rešeto kako bi to dijete nosila ispod srca, trebao bi raditi miljama daleko od majki, djece, ljudi...

Majčice, držite se, na takve gluposti napraviti propuh u glavi i polako ali sigurno do najljepšeg susreta  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## legal alien

> Evo nas 11 dan u bolnici, treci dan na partusisten tabletama. Sanda sad si me prepala ali ovdje svim trudnicama na tokoliticima daju isoptin. Bas cu pitati svog doca kad ga vidim. Mury nemoj se gristi, ja sam u ovih 11 dana shvatila da svaki doc pa i u istoj bolnici ima svoju filozofiju. Danas je meni i cimerici koja je s kontrakcijama primljena u 23 tjednu jeedan rekao da je ova terapija beskorisna. Ja se sokirala ali nije nas on primio nego drugi doc. Da je po njegovom on bi nas otpravio doma, i jos nam je rekao da nam je sve to od straha i hiperaktivne maternice a da se strah lijeci na Psihijatriji. ja njemu da sve i da je tako da se imampravo bojati nakon 8 iVF-ova na sto je samo odmahnuo Ivf ili ne trudnoca je trudnoca. Ne znam vise sto bih rekla.


anddu reci mi molim te koji je to doktor tako da slucajno ne dodjem gore kad je on dezuran. ja vec gore imam jednog kojeg nastojim izbjec ako mogu. 
slazem se da je trudnoca, trudnoca, samo smo mi do svoje tesko dosli a od medicinskog osoblja ocekujes neku empatiju, rijec utjehe... narocito ako je taj netko na ginekologiji. mozda on sebe treba ljeciti kod psihoterapeuta a ne se iskaljivati na pacijenticama. joj popizdila bi sad. 

anddu mislim na tebe i bit ce to sve dobro. slusaj ti svog doktora i svoj instinkt. i opusti se unatoc tom okruzenju.

----------


## frka

anddu, nemoj se bojati zbog isoptina. nijedan lijek se ne preporuča u trudnoći, ali kad je potreban, kad o njemu može ovisiti zdravlje bilo majke, bilo djeteta, nema tu dileme. neće bebi ništa biti...
a ovog ******* s pričom o kontrakcijama zbog straha samog treba poslati na psihijatriju! osjetiš li i dalje kontrakcije i pritisak, pričekaj nekog normalnog i traži da te vrate na intravenoznu tokolizu dok ne prođe kritični period. koliko sam upratila dok sam bila u bolnici, rijetko kojoj ženi koju su prebacili na partusisten oralno je to djelovalo. ne znači da neće ni tebi, ali uprati signale i reagiraj ako pomisliš da nešto ne štima... držite se, cure... ako vas išta tješi, mi smo živi dokaz da se i uz milijun komplikacija na kraju može doći i do termina...

----------


## legal alien

> Cure, pusa svima!
> ____________________________________________
> 
> Legal, poslije 13-14 tt preporučam baby watcher, meni ga je preporučila jedna draga forumašica (isto twinsi) i rekla da vrijedi svake lipe - bila je u potpunom pravu, bebicu još ne osjetim, paranoje stalno peru, a ovako bar čujem srčeko kako pravilno kucka pa sam odmah mirnija, u svakom slučaju, i MM i mama su odahnuli od kada ga imam



thx kismet. odoh ja pitat "dr. googla" za baby watcher. iskreno nista ne znam o tome. mislila sam prije da je to ono sto stavis u sobu s djetetom a ti odneses prijamnik u dnevni ili vec gdje si da cujes sto se tamo dogadja  :Laughing: 

od danas ne krvarim. cak ni kad se brisem nema nista na papiru. koja je to radost. izgleda da je duphaston ucinio svoje. hvala mom MPO-vcu. ali svejedno ostajem u horizontali do pregleda za desetak dana. ma nije tako ni lose kad te svi dvore i kokolavaju oko tebe.

----------


## 123beba

Slažem se sa vama... Mislim da bi neki dr trebali raditi bez kontakta sa pacijentima jer očito nemaju niti malo empatije, a ako već i nama empatije pa zar nisu na faksu imali neke kolegije u kojima su trebali naučiti kako pristupiti i raditi sa ljudima... Pa nisu veterinari... Vjerovatno i neki veterinari imaju bolji pristup svojim životinjama nego neki dr nnama...

Cure moja mrva i ja često mislimo na vas, šaljemo vam zagrljaje i držimo  :fige:  da ostanete sa svojim mrvicama čim duže!

----------


## Mury

Anddu,taj dr.je zbilja tezi kreten,i kako se samo usuduje poredit tvoju trudnocu do koje si dosla krvavo i trudnoce zena koje su zatrudne bez ama bas ikakve muke.Saljem ti bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
Gabi,i tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~i svim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~ da do termina donesete svoje bebice!!!!

----------


## sanda1977

> Evo nas 11 dan u bolnici, treci dan na partusisten tabletama. Sanda sad si me prepala ali ovdje svim trudnicama na tokoliticima daju isoptin. Bas cu pitati svog doca kad ga vidim. Mury nemoj se gristi, ja sam u ovih 11 dana shvatila da svaki doc pa i u istoj bolnici ima svoju filozofiju. Danas je meni i cimerici koja je s kontrakcijama primljena u 23 tjednu jeedan rekao da je ova terapija beskorisna. Ja se sokirala ali nije nas on primio nego drugi doc. Da je po njegovom on bi nas otpravio doma, i jos nam je rekao da nam je sve to od straha i hiperaktivne maternice a da se strah lijeci na Psihijatriji. ja njemu da sve i da je tako da se imampravo bojati nakon 8 iVF-ova na sto je samo odmahnuo Ivf ili ne trudnoca je trudnoca. Ne znam vise sto bih rekla.


oprosti nisam te htjela prepasti,ajme stvarno mi to nije bila namjera...ja znam da se smije u trudnoći piti...ali ovi u osijeku kao da su s marsa pali,užas....ja sam tražila isoptin na kardiologiji jer samo od njega mi satne tahikardija,tj,samo na taj lijek reagiram. htjela sam reći da jako loše doktore imamo u Osijeku,imam osječaj kao da ih netko tjera da rade....
požalila sam se i ginekologu i ona kaže da se isoptin smije primati uz nadzor....a sad pijem betalock i isto moram na uzv češće radi otkucaja bebinog srca....

----------


## sanda1977

> anddu, nemoj se bojati zbog isoptina. nijedan lijek se ne preporuča u trudnoći, ali kad je potreban, kad o njemu može ovisiti zdravlje bilo majke, bilo djeteta, nema tu dileme. neće bebi ništa biti...
> a ovog ******* s pričom o kontrakcijama zbog straha samog treba poslati na psihijatriju! osjetiš li i dalje kontrakcije i pritisak, pričekaj nekog normalnog i traži da te vrate na intravenoznu tokolizu dok ne prođe kritični period. koliko sam upratila dok sam bila u bolnici, rijetko kojoj ženi koju su prebacili na partusisten oralno je to djelovalo. ne znači da neće ni tebi, ali uprati signale i reagiraj ako pomisliš da nešto ne štima... držite se, cure... ako vas išta tješi, mi smo živi dokaz da se i uz milijun komplikacija na kraju može doći i do termina...


eo potpisujem sve...

----------


## sanda1977

znaju šta rade stvarno ne brini zbog isoptina,možda sam ja krivo malo napisala post....pa je zvučalo užas......moraju ti dati da ti smanje otkucaje jer taj partusisten povečava ritam srca...sve ja to znam ali očito ove b.... u osije ku nemaju pojma,eto nisu mi rekli da imam povečan CRP ni da su mi povečani Leukociti nego sam slučajno sama pogledala nalaz i  zvala odmah dr i vadila krv,ali srečom pada crp i leukociti ali zato mi je urin katastrofa i u utorak moram ići vaditi urionokulturu i briseve raditi....eto to mi nisu rekli da obratim pažnju i da se javim svojoj dr...već sama moram očitavati nalaze...užas

----------


## mare41

meni je puno znacilo kad mi je specijalizant na hitnoj rekao da je normalno da me strah, pogotovo nakon svega, da dodjem kad god treba, da su oni za to tu, a ne ti stari bezobrazni doktori...
meni je moj hematomcic curkao i dok sam lezala i dok sam hodala, dok nije iscurio
puse i lezacicama i hodalicama

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja se jučer spotakla i pala na pod, malo je reći da sam se prepala, ali dobro je što sam pala na bok i stražnjicu ne na trbuh, kad sam došla doma nisam znala gdje mi je glava od straha još mi ni muža nije bilo doma do kasno navečer. Mislila sam dali da idem u Rijeku na ginekologiju da me netko odveze ali nije bilo nikakvih znakova krvarenja ni bolova pa sam odlučila prileći i popila normabel i skoro zaspala. Jel može što biti bebi, da ja ipak odem do bolnice?

----------


## kismet

> Ja se jučer spotakla i pala na pod, malo je reći da sam se prepala, ali dobro je što sam pala na bok i stražnjicu ne na trbuh, kad sam došla doma nisam znala gdje mi je glava od straha još mi ni muža nije bilo doma do kasno navečer. Mislila sam dali da idem u Rijeku na ginekologiju da me netko odveze ali nije bilo nikakvih znakova krvarenja ni bolova pa sam odlučila prileći i popila normabel i skoro zaspala. Jel može što biti bebi, da ja ipak odem do bolnice?


Mimi, moja ivf frendica  :Smile:  je 2x padala trudna, al ono po škalinama odskakivala sa stražnjicom i sve ok, nije ni išla na hitnu, a radi na gini...
Ako te ipak frka, otiđi, nitko te neće čudno gledati...

----------


## frka

MM, ako te ništa ne boli (osim guzice  :Smile: ), ja se ne bih uzrujavala.

----------


## Inesz

Mali Mimi
ja sam u 35 tt se sptakla i opala svom silinom na pod, imala sam modrice na boku na kojeg sam pala. bilo me je strah tek taj čas kad se dogodilo, kasnije je bilo sve ok. nisam išla nigdje jer je malac veselo se ritao.

navjerojatnije ti nije ništa, ali ako si u strahz, odi doktoru..

----------


## milasova8

Pozdravljam najprije curke u bolnicama,drzite se
A onda i sve ostale..

Mala Mimi,ako te zabrinjava to odi da budes mirnija iako mislim da je beba sasvim ok..

A kako ste sa spavanjam? Ja nikako,vec trecu noc nisam.oka sklopila,doslovno..a ne mogu ni po danu..osjecam se ko zombi..
Trne mi noga,pa se stalno okrecem,pa frajer hiperaktivno dijete po noci,samo se rasteze,udara,pa na wc..i jednostavno mnece san na oci..
Imate neki savjet po tom pitanju?
A po danu se dosta i krecem tako da se i umorim..

----------


## mare41

milasova, ja svakako spavam već dva mjeseca, po noći prohodam dva, tri sata, pa ujutro možda odspavam ili popodne...ja to i dalje zovem treniranjem za ubuduće :Smile: , nemam savjet osim da si daš malo mira po danu pa možda ubiješ oko

----------


## maca papucarica

I mene periodicno zna muciti nespavanje...

E sad:
- ili je uzrokovano time sto mi se rano spava, pa zaspem na kaucu sat-dva i onda mi je noc kaos, san rascjepkan sa svakim sumom, ludim snovima i odlascima na wc. Tu pomaze da izdrzim bez tog drijemeza do pola 12, 12 i onda spavam ko beba. Ako ne uspijem, pa se probudim u gluho doba noci-serije, nekad pola sata, a nekad bome i sat-dva, pa zaspem.
-ili me probudi trnjenje noge, bol u krizima, trnci u listovima (tu mi dodatno odmazu i moje venice). Za takve slucajeve imam na nocnom ormaricu magnezij direkt koji obicno ublazi sve to i zaspem.

Uglavnom, ne setam nocu, tako da je zasad ok!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bila sam u bolnici na pregledu sve je OK :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

od jutros imam neke čudne bolove u donjem dijelu stomaka.. krene kao oštra bol pa se polako stišava i tako svakih desetak min... i ne prestaje cijeli dan...
ne znam kaj da radim. mislila sam sutra otići do dr.R na uzv ali on ne radi sutra. a nije mi baš za ići spavati ovako ili na posao. da odem u petrovu?
ima tko kakav savjet?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Odi Bluebella na pregled i to rađe danas nego da čekaš...

----------


## Bluebella

> Odi Bluebella na pregled i to rađe danas nego da čekaš...


strah me te petrove ko samog vraga... tek sam na 5+3 bojim se da se neće na uzv-u ništa vidjeti pa tko zna kaj će mi raditi...
uh... pričekat ću dragog da se vrati s tenisa, otuširat se pa otići.... 

p.s. drago mi je da je kod tebe sve ok, sad mirno možeš na spavanac  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

> strah me te petrove ko samog vraga... tek sam na 5+3 bojim se da se neće na uzv-u ništa vidjeti pa tko zna kaj će mi raditi...
> uh... pričekat ću dragog da se vrati s tenisa, otuširat se pa otići.... 
> 
> p.s. drago mi je da je kod tebe sve ok, sad mirno možeš na spavanac


Trebala bi se vidjeti GV. Sretno mila!

----------


## milasova8

MM,bas mi je drago da je sve ok..pazi se :Smile: 

BBella,nekako mi se cini da su ta probadanja normalna na samom pocetku,ali ti za svaki slucaj odi  da te pogledaju ,meni se tocno u tim tjednima vidjela samo GV..sretno i da bude sve ok!

----------


## Gabi25

Meni se na 5+2 vidjela gv. Ima li krvarenja? Ako nema ja bi pricekala do utorka, utrice ionako uzimas (ili crinone?) tako da ti u bolnici neće imati šta reci nego miruj do pregleda, ovo je sad igra živaca. Sretno draga šta god odlučila!
Anddu kako je danas?
MM drago mi je da je sve ok!

----------


## uporna

*MM* neka si ti otišla na pregled pa si sad mirna i drago mi je da je sve ok.
Drage moje trbušaste pazite se maksimalno, ne žurite se nigdje kako ne bi bilo nezgodnih padova.

*BBella* nemaju ti što raditi na 5+2 jer je rano (vaginalni uzv) mogu jedino biti neljubazniji ili ljubazni, a u tim počecima su svakakvi bolovi od pritiska kao pred mengu do bolnih (štrecajućih) jajnika, i drugih probadanja. Procijeni što ti je lakše izdržati strah od probadanja pa da izbjegneš pregled ili strah od pristupa liječnika pa ćeš biti mirna. Strah je normalan u svakoj ivf trudnoći i pratit će te stalno (uvijek nešto osluškuješ, misliš jel to ok, a onda porod, onda mala beba, pa malo dijete ....... i tako dok smo živi). Drži se. :Love: 

Nesanice - imala dvije noći za redom i to od 3 h ujutro pa više ne bi zaspala (ali sam nadoknadila preko dana). Ako vidim da neću zaspati ja se dignem i čitam knjigu a kad dijete ode u vrtić ja se ušuškam i odspavam.

Svim ležalicama u bolnici i doma želim što mirnije razdoblje i  :Kiss: .

----------


## Bluebella

nisam mogla izdržati i otišla sam u petrovu. doc je bio super nice, napravio uvz i imamo jedan uredan GM sa ŽV, čak mu se činilo da je vido i otkucaje ali nije siguran. točkica je mala i titrala je kao da kucka... veli još je rano. po njemu sve uredno za 5+3 a bolovi dolaze od upale morkačnog mjehura. Leukociti su mi povišeni, pa moram napraviti urinokulturu, piti puno tekučine i mirovati do petaka kad imam UZV kod svog ginekologa. 
malo sam sad mirnija iako i dalje imam bolove, rekao mi je doc da popijem slobondo nešto protiv bolova prije spavanja. Probat ću to izbjeći...
bojala sam se vanmaternične pa sam više zato išla., al pored ovog GM koji je uredne veličine ima i jedan mali zaostao u razvoju tako da je vanmaternična isključena.

----------


## beilana

Bbella svakakva strecanja i bolovi u ranoj T su normalni, al ja bi na tvom mjestu radi svoje mirnoce otisla na pregled pa nek vidis i tu malu Gv , bit ce ti puuuuno lakse. Ja sam sa 5+0 vidjela gv i zv, a moja kolegica na 5+3 samo gv. Tak da, nema mjesta panici, neki mali kruzic ce se vidjet. Sretno

A spavanje, bas sam neki dan pisala, zaspim kad hocu, kolko god hocu, gdje god. I jos imam podocnjake a spavam strasno puno. Nikad nisam imala podocnjake do sad. Ne budim se u noci, nit moram piskit po noci, udobno mi lezat i spavat kak god da se slozim, spavam ko gluha svinjica. Do prije 3-4 tjedna sam imala problema kad je trebalo zaspat. I u noci sam se znala probudit pa nikak zaspat po 3 sata, al eto, malo se okrenulo. Pomalo me i brine taj cijelodnevni umor

----------


## beilana

Bbella pisale smo u isto vrijeme. Cestitam na maloj titrajucoj mrvici. Aaaa...bas slatko. Meni je nedavno kod upale mokr.mjehura pomogao caj od brusnice. Najbolje ti otic u muller ili bii bio il tak nest al gledaj sastav. Jer kod ovih, podravka, frank itd ti je udio brisnice max 10% i to budi sretna ak je 10. Zelim ti brzo ozdravljenje

----------


## Bluebella

> Bbella pisale smo u isto vrijeme. Cestitam na maloj titrajucoj mrvici. Aaaa...bas slatko. Meni je nedavno kod upale mokr.mjehura pomogao caj od brusnice. Najbolje ti otic u muller ili bii bio il tak nest al gledaj sastav. Jer kod ovih, podravka, frank itd ti je udio brisnice max 10% i to budi sretna ak je 10. Zelim ti brzo ozdravljenje


budem dragog sutra poslala da mi kupi suhe brusnice i čaj, htjela bih izbjeći antibiotike.
 :Kiss:  svim curkama

----------


## mare41

anthbiotike ces dobit samo ako su prijeko potrebni, ne brini za to, nek je drugo sve ok

----------


## 123beba

Blubela, super za malo srce! Sretno sa mjehurom... Da čim prije upala prode pa da se mozes opustiti bez bolova!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bluebella neka si ti bila, bolje otić i vidjet što je. Mene su iskreno isto zabrinuli ti tvoji oštri bolovi kako si opisivala, normalno je da malo bolucka ali baš da ti traje cijeli dan to je već druga stvar.
Mene su sestre u bolnici baš našpotale šta nisam došla odmah nego sam čekala 1 dan (kao onda sam mogla čekati i ponedjeljak itd.), ali dr. mi nije ništa prigovorio

----------


## kismet

BB, bravo za srčeko, i nek upala što prije prođe...
MM, drago mi je da je sve ok!

----------


## sanda1977

> nisam mogla izdržati i otišla sam u petrovu. doc je bio super nice, napravio uvz i imamo jedan uredan GM sa ŽV, čak mu se činilo da je vido i otkucaje ali nije siguran. točkica je mala i titrala je kao da kucka... veli još je rano. po njemu sve uredno za 5+3 a bolovi dolaze od upale morkačnog mjehura. Leukociti su mi povišeni, pa moram napraviti urinokulturu, piti puno tekučine i mirovati do petaka kad imam UZV kod svog ginekologa. 
> malo sam sad mirnija iako i dalje imam bolove, rekao mi je doc da popijem slobondo nešto protiv bolova prije spavanja. Probat ću to izbjeći...
> bojala sam se vanmaternične pa sam više zato išla., al pored ovog GM koji je uredne veličine ima i jedan mali zaostao u razvoju tako da je vanmaternična isključena.


super da je sve ok...i ja idem sutra vaditi urinokulturu...i ja mislim da mi je mjehur upaljen.....moj urin je katastrofalan....i leukocita i bakterija i svašat....
vidiš nisam čitala za brusnicu tj sastav...i ja je pijem već mi na uši ide....
a ja sam još dobila i za željezo heferol kao neka bakica sto lijekova....

----------


## Bluebella

> super da je sve ok...i ja idem sutra vaditi urinokulturu...i ja mislim da mi je mjehur upaljen.....moj urin je katastrofalan....i leukocita i bakterija i svašat....
> vidiš nisam čitala za brusnicu tj sastav...i ja je pijem već mi na uši ide....
> a ja sam još dobila i za željezo heferol kao neka bakica sto lijekova....


meni sok od cikle ide na uši  :Laughing:  čitala sam kak je dobar za bolju prokrvljenost endića pa sam ga pila od 1dc, jela ciklu za salatu (domaću) i tak svaki dan... više ne mogu niti pogledati ciklu.... al eto, možda je i to imalo utjecaj.... 
sutra radim UK pa budemo vidjeli kakvo je stanje... samo nek točkica napreduje  :Smile: 

p.s. možda da izbaciš čaj (ipak on ima teina) i probaš sa suhim brusnicama (al nemoj pretjerati, meni je par puta znalo biti muka od njih jer sam se prejela)

----------


## sanda1977

> meni sok od cikle ide na uši  čitala sam kak je dobar za bolju prokrvljenost endića pa sam ga pila od 1dc, jela ciklu za salatu (domaću) i tak svaki dan... više ne mogu niti pogledati ciklu.... al eto, možda je i to imalo utjecaj.... 
> sutra radim UK pa budemo vidjeli kakvo je stanje... samo nek točkica napreduje 
> 
> p.s. možda da izbaciš čaj (ipak on ima teina) i probaš sa suhim brusnicama (al nemoj pretjerati, meni je par puta znalo biti muka od njih jer sam se prejela)


hehehe,i ja sutra radim UK i briseve,ni ja ciklu ne mogu smisliti...
a čaj jednu šalicu na dan,nekad dvije....sad nisam pila 2 dana
neka točkica napreduje to je najbitnije  :Yes:

----------


## beilana

Caj u kolicini do 1l dnevno u T i 2L dnevno van trudnoce ne stete. Naravno i suha brusnica je dobra, al meni je puno pomoglo bas to kaj je caj vruci. I cim sam popila bilo mi je lakse par sati. Dok me pocelo peckat popila sam opet. Inace nikad nikad nikad nisam pila cajeve odvratni su mi , al eto za mrvu pretrpis.

Ja danas oprala stvari za torbu. Moram ju slozit ovih dana. Stavila prat mrvicine stvari. Bit ce mi lakse sad stajat i peglat nego na kraju pa da to rjesim i da ju mirno cekam da se odluci za izlazak. Uhhh jedva cekam da mi kuca zamirise po bebici

----------


## Bluebella

Beilana... pa ti si terminuša... kak je to negdje slatko kupovati malu oblekicu za bebu, i sve spremati  :Heart:

----------


## sanda1977

> Caj u kolicini do 1l dnevno u T i 2L dnevno van trudnoce ne stete. Naravno i suha brusnica je dobra, al meni je puno pomoglo bas to kaj je caj vruci. I cim sam popila bilo mi je lakse par sati. Dok me pocelo peckat popila sam opet. Inace nikad nikad nikad nisam pila cajeve odvratni su mi , al eto za mrvu pretrpis.
> 
> Ja danas oprala stvari za torbu. Moram ju slozit ovih dana. Stavila prat mrvicine stvari. Bit ce mi lakse sad stajat i peglat nego na kraju pa da to rjesim i da ju mirno cekam da se odluci za izlazak. Uhhh jedva cekam da mi kuca zamirise po bebici


joooj još malo pa će ti zamirišati....ja već sad ne mogu stajati  :Laughing: 
ja ću isto tako kao i ti polako sve prati,peglati....pripremati...joj sad kad se sjetim krečenja i krša muka mi je,a moram ranije jer mi neće biti m cijelo ljeto....ostat ću sama  :Sad: 
a šta da radim kad se mora raditi....

----------


## beilana

Bbella imam ja jos 5 i pol tjedana. Nije bas toliko blizu. Al da,divno je kupovati i dirati tu malu robicu i prati...sve je tak mekano i lijepo.. ma uskoro te to ceka. Brzo vrijeme prode

Sanda meni hvala Bogu jos nije nist tesko. Ni stati ni hodati..al sve si mislim da bi uskoro moglo bit tesko. Jedino me malo muci kaj cemo za 3 tjedna imat majstore i radit centralno al kazu decki da su za 2 dana gotovi pa nebude neki problem.
Mora se radit da, alipak treba usporit. Nije posao zec da pobjegne  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> Bbella imam ja jos 5 i pol tjedana. Nije bas toliko blizu. Al da,divno je kupovati i dirati tu malu robicu i prati...sve je tak mekano i lijepo.. ma uskoro te to ceka. Brzo vrijeme prode
> 
> Sanda meni hvala Bogu jos nije nist tesko. Ni stati ni hodati..al sve si mislim da bi uskoro moglo bit tesko. Jedino me malo muci kaj cemo za 3 tjedna imat majstore i radit centralno al kazu decki da su za 2 dana gotovi pa nebude neki problem.
> Mora se radit da, alipak treba usporit. Nije posao zec da pobjegne


pa ja ne znaam zašto sam tako troma,užas...valjda što sam stalno kod kuće i slabo šetam ili...nemam pojma...
ma polako da...dobro si rekla nije posao zec da pobjegne  :Grin:

----------


## uporna

*Bbella* super da je sa mrvicom sve ok a upalu ćeš riješiti. 

Građevinski radovi i to za vrijeme trudnoće - uf nadam se da će majstori dobro i počistiti za sobom a ti sve zaštiti dobro najlonima jer ta sitna prašina se svuda zavuče.

----------


## anddu

Curke, samo kratko da se javim, mrvica i ja puštene smo doma na strogo mirovanje uz partusisten (normabel i ispotn ukinuti, uz napomenu uzimati ih po potrebi). Stanje nam je bilo na pregledu nepromijenjeno, a doktor kaže da nam je cilj izdržati još mjesec dana (moj je cilj 37. tt  :Grin: ). Kontrola za dva tjedna pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje. Gabi, što ima s vama?
Sad muku mučim što s go od ove godine. Naime, ovih 12 dana u bolnici pisat će mi se kao 8 radnih dana go iz prošle godine, no još imam cijeli go od ove godine, imam li ga pravo iskorisitit sad prije bolovanja, barem dio, zna li tko?

----------


## anddu

Eh zaboravih, radila sam sve do odlaska u bolnicu

----------


## zubic.vila

Baš lijepo da ste došli kući. Samo ti miruj i izdržat ćete još dugo skupa. Ja sam na godišnjem cijeli treći mjesec, pa do 11.04., imam 28 dana g.o. Nakon toga idem na bolovanje!

----------


## Mojca

anddu, ja sam bila u postupku u 01/2011, rodila u 10/2011, godišnji iz 2011 nisam koristila u 2011. Iskoristila rodiljni u 2011 i 2012, počela koristiti roditeljski, pa sam saznala da imam pravo na godišni iz 2011, prekinula roditeljski i do 30.06.12 imala pravo početi koristiti godišnji iz 2011 što sam i učinila. 

Ako dobro brojim, i ti možeš učiniti isto. Teoretski... ovisi gdje radiš, jer navodno mali poslodavci to baš i ne poštuju.

I... super da ste kući. Držim fige za što više tjedana.  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

i ja ko zubic, jos uvijek na novom godisnjem pa onda na komplikacije, kome bi poklonile svoj godisnji? cuvajte se doma

----------


## Mojca

mare... izgleda da žene ne znaju svoja prava.  :Sad:  Nisam ni ja znala.. Bila sam u strahu da ću izgubiti trudnoću, pa sam čuvala godišnji za drugi postupak... pa mi je na kraju ostao godišnji, jer mi se više nije isplatilo iskoristiti ga, jer bi mi kvario prosjek za porodiljni, pa sam ga već prekrižila i oplakala... Na kraju se lijepo iznenadila kad sam saznala da imam pravo na njega.

----------


## Gabi25

Anddu super da ste doma, bas mi je drago! Kako reagiras na tablete Partusistena?
Mi smo još u bolnici, ipak nas nisu skinuli s tokolize još iako je sve mirno, držati će nas do drugog tjedna pa ćemo vidjeti dalje. Ma ja sam sad toliko isprepadana od svih ovih priča ovdje u bolnici da mi se ni ne ide doma, najsigurnija sam ovdje. A i svi me lijepo maze i paze, sve pohvale svim doktorima na PT :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

[QUOTE=Mojca;2387234]anddu, ja sam bila u postupku u 01/2011, rodila u 10/2011, godišnji iz 2011 nisam koristila u 2011. Iskoristila rodiljni u 2011 i 2012, počela koristiti roditeljski, pa sam saznala da imam pravo na godišni iz 2011, prekinula roditeljski i do 30.06.12 imala pravo početi koristiti godišnji iz 2011 što sam i učinila. 

Ako dobro brojim, i ti možeš učiniti isto. Teoretski... ovisi gdje radiš, jer navodno mali poslodavci to baš i ne poštuju.


U vezi tog godišnjeg hoću li i ja onda imati pravo na stari god. kad se vratim s porodiljnog iako sam počela bolovanje koristiti 1.1.2013. ili gubim to pravo jer nisam radila u toj godini??

----------


## Mojca

Ne znam, pitaj u kadrovskoj... dalje od svog primjera ne znam, nisam proučavala.

----------


## Boxica

> ... no još imam cijeli go od ove godine, imam li ga pravo iskorisitit sad prije bolovanja, barem dio, zna li tko?


službeno imaš pravo koristiti dio GO za ovu godinu tj. srazmjerni dio...broj dana GO se podijeli sa 12 i množi s brojem mjeseci koje si radila...
e sad neki poslodavci dozvole i cijeli GO (iako ga nisu obavezni dati)
ostatak možeš iskoristiti nakon povratka s porodiljnog, ali do 30.6.2014

----------


## patuljchica

> U vezi tog godišnjeg hoću li i ja onda imati pravo na stari god. kad se vratim s porodiljnog iako sam počela bolovanje koristiti 1.1.2013. ili gubim to pravo jer nisam radila u toj godini??


Imaš pravo na g.o. koji nisi iskoristila prije odlaska na porodiljni, kad se vratiš sa porodiljnog, makar je prošao 31.06. (dakle, možeš koristiti "stari" g.o.). Da bi koristila g.o. u "tekućoj" godini, moraš u toj godini raditi BAREM JEDAN DAN. 
Nadam se da sam pojasnila a ne zakomplicirala priču  :Smile:

----------


## Boxica

> ...U vezi tog godišnjeg hoću li i ja onda imati pravo na stari god. kad se vratim s porodiljnog iako sam počela bolovanje koristiti 1.1.2013. ili gubim to pravo jer nisam radila u toj godini??


nema veze što nisi radila jer se rodiljni/roditeljski računa kao normalan radni odnos, a ne kao klasično bolovanje
imaš pravo na njega, ali ga moraš iskoristiti do roka 30.6.2014. (znači ostaje ti opcija prekida rodiljnog/roditeljkog ili ga ubaciš između)
jedino moraš paziti da taj razmak ne bude duži od 30 dana i da ostatak koji ostavljaš bude duži od 30 dana inaće propada

----------


## Boxica

> Imaš pravo na g.o. koji nisi iskoristila prije odlaska na porodiljni, kad se vratiš sa porodiljnog, *makar je prošao 31.06.* (dakle, možeš koristiti "stari" g.o.). Da bi koristila g.o. u "tekućoj" godini, moraš u toj godini raditi BAREM JEDAN DAN. 
> Nadam se da sam pojasnila a ne zakomplicirala priču


ovo podebljano NIJE točno!
ako si ti to napravila, onda si imala sreće da ti kadrovska nije upoznata s zakonom o radu ili ti je poslodavac jednostavno izašao ususret

----------


## Argente

Istina, ali 31.6. nikad neće proći  :Grin: 
Jesi li boxice sigurna u ovaj andduin srazmjerni dio godišnjeg - znam da se tako koristi kod prekida radnog odnosa, ali nisam nigdje naišla da se na isti način tretira odlazak na bolovanje/porodiljni? (malo me iznenađuje da mi moja firma daje GO na veresiju  :Smile: )

----------


## Inesz

boravak na bolovanju i porodiljni ne tretira se kao predkid radnog odnosa, radnica koja je na bolovanju u trudnoći i na porodiljnom ima sva prava na godišnji (i ostala prava) kao da je cijelo vrijeme radila.

----------


## anddu

Hvala cure, ma pitala sam ja već ranije pa mi je rečeno da ne mogu baš kako sam ja to zamislila - dakle iskoristiti preosale dane od lani i na to nadovezati barem još deset dana od ove godine, ali kako mi se sve ovo dogodilo sad mi se ni ne da natezati s tim previše, nego mi je sestra uvalila bubu u uho. Pitati ću poslodavca pa ću vidjeti.

Gabi, skroz te razumijem, ni meni se nije baš žurilo doma, ali eto doktor nas pustio. Držite se ti i tvoja curica. Za sad je sve mirno na tabletama, mada se previše osluškujem pa sumnjam na svaku bol, zatezanje... iako se u bolnici na sve to nisu zamarali pa na koncu nastojim i ja tako. Uglavnom ležim, dignem se pojesti i malo poviriti na laptop.

----------


## mare41

ja sam po vasoj racunici vec dobila otkaz :Smile: , meni rekli da mogu iskoristit cijeli novi, a spojila ga sa starim

----------


## anddu

Ma sve se može, samo ovisi o poslodavcu hoće li filozofirati ili ne

----------


## mare41

buduce tate imaju pravo na 5 dana za rodjenje djeteta? jel to trebaju dobit bas kad zatraze? bojim se da md nece moci dobit slobodno po ljeti

----------


## Mojca

Cure, što god možete ostavite si za biti doma s bebama... svaki dan je neprocjenjiv i na kraju će vam biti malo...

----------


## Mali Mimi

A dali se recimo može koristiti taj godišnji do 30.06.2014. pa onda nastaviti još porodiljni nakon toga do 9 mj. kad bi mi trebao isteći ako sve bude uredu? i dali imam pravo i na god. od 2014 god po toj nekoj logici? Ne bih da ispadnem bahata ali ako se može iskoristiti zašto ne

----------


## Mojca

Porodiljnji, dakle prvi 6 mjeseci se ne može prekidati, ali se može roditeljski (drugih 6 mjeseci). 
Kad ti je termin?

----------


## Mali Mimi

početkom 9 mj. i mislila sam u tih drugih 6 mj. jer će mi još prepolovit naknadu koliko čujem

----------


## Mojca

Pa mislim da možeš, jer si do 02/14 na porodiljnom, pa onda uzmeš godišnji iz 2012 i tek onda roditeljski. Ili otvoriš roditeljski pa ga prekineš. Pazi, prekid ne smije biti veći od 30 dana jer onda padaš na 1600 kn. 
Bar ja mislim da ovo drži vodu, provjeri za svaki slučaj.

----------


## Inesz

> buduce tate imaju pravo na 5 dana za rodjenje djeteta? jel to trebaju dobit bas kad zatraze? bojim se da md nece moci dobit slobodno po ljeti


mislim da ovo nije rješeno Zkonom o radu, već je pravo iz kolektivnog ugovora. treba provjeriti u firmi ako imaju kolektivni ugovor koliko onda dana imaju pravo za rođenje djeteta.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mojce nisam skužila koji prekid ne smije biti duži od 30 dana?

----------


## Mojca

Roditeljskog. Ako je dulji od 30 dana padas na 1600 naknade.

----------


## zubic.vila

Ne znam je li ovo prava tema za postavit pitanje, al zanima me je li tko koristio ili razmišlja o korištenju platnenih pelena? Ima ih npr. u rodinom webshop-u.

----------


## mare41

zubic, ja razmisljam, ima tema na forumu o njima pa cemo ih potrazit
i ako neko zna kad je skola dojenja u rodi nek javi

----------


## zubic.vila

Baš moram još malo pogledati na forumu! Moja kuma ih jako hvali, pa me zanima još nečije mišljenje. Puno me ljudi odgovara da je komplicirano, da je jednostavnije sa pampersicama, al ja bih probala!

----------


## maca papucarica

*Zubic vila*, ovaj pdf ti je vecim dijelom posvecen platnenim. http://forum.roda.hr/forums/77-Sve-o...%A1tenju-istih 
Ima tema od a-z pa lagano istrazuj  :Smile:

----------


## zubic.vila

Maco, puno hvala. Idem se sad malo s tim zabaviti!

----------


## Mojca

Mi smo većinom u platnenima, ima posla ali nisam požalila. 
Što se dojenja tiče, preporučila bi tečaj a i knjigu o dojenju od izdavača Harfa. Savršena je, kao da ste na Rodinom tečaju.

----------


## patuljchica

> ovo podebljano NIJE točno!
> ako si ti to napravila, onda si imala sreće da ti kadrovska nije upoznata s zakonom o radu ili ti je poslodavac jednostavno izašao ususret


Ne znam od kuda ti informacije, ali nisi u pravu i nemoj se pozivati na odredbe zakona o radu! 
Moja kadrovska je jako dobro upoznata sa navedenim odredbama - ja sam sama sebi kadrovska - samostalna djelatnost - odvjetnik.  :Smile:  Dakle, obzirom da sama sebi placam placu, nisam koristila g.o. zadnjih 5-6  godina, ali vrlo cesto, obzirom na specijanost radno pravo, savjetujem poslodavce o pravima radnika (izmedu ostslog, i pravima trudnica, majki i dojilja : :Smile: ).
Da se ispravim - naravno da se ne radi o 31. Nego 30. Lipnja (lapsus!).
Cl. 63.st.3 zor-a: ... iznimno, radnik koji zbog bolesti, rodiljnog... ... nije koristio ili je prekinuo g.o. moze ga koristiti do 30.06. Sljedece godine.

Sto se tice slobodnog za tatu prilikom rodenja djeteta, zakon kaze da radnik ima pravo na ukupno 7 slobodnih dana tijekom godine, pored g.o. (tzv. Placeni dopust) za vazn e potrebe kao sto szu porod supruge, smrt ili bolest clana uze obitelji... ... (cl. 65.zor-a). Zakon ne predvida za koji dogadaj koliko dana, vec samo propisuje min. 7 dana godisnje. Pravilnikom o radu moze biti odredeno koliko dana za koji dogadaj (tu cesto idu i preseljenja i sl.). Ako ne postoji pravilnik o radu, ili njime nisu odredeni dani placenog dopusta, primjenjuju se odredbe zakona.

Eto... nadam se da sam pomogla! 
Poz!

Sorry zbog tipfelera - nisam stvorena za tipkanje bez tipkovnice - ah ta moderna tehnologija!

----------


## mare41

patuljcek, thanks, dobro si me podsjetila da imam pravo na slobodan dan za selidbu iako ne znam kud s tim

----------


## 123beba

anddu, baš lijepo da ste kod kuće... sada uživajte i da budete u komadu do 37 tt baš kao što si i planiraš!  :Smile: 

gabi puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i curku! da vam dani u bolnici brzo lete i da uživate skupa! 

Ja isto čekam krečenje stana i nadam se da će sve dobro zaštititi sa onim najlonima da mi ostane što manje za čišćenje... sva sreća da je stan poprilično mali pa ću brzo biti gotova (nadam se) i onda krećem sa pripremama za našu malu curku!!!!!  :Smile:  Jedva čekam! usput, baš se radujem ovaj vikend danima beba, mama i trudnica...   :Smile:

----------


## beilana

> Roditeljskog. Ako je dulji od 30 dana padas na 1600 naknade.


Ne mogu se slozit. Ja sam prekidala komplikacije na mjesec i pol da napunim 1g radnog staza i naknada mi se nakon toga digla sa 830kn na punu placu

----------


## beilana

> Roditeljskog. Ako je dulji od 30 dana padas na 1600 naknade.


Uh uh. Pricas  o porodiljnom. Nisam skuzila.

----------


## Boxica

> Ne znam od kuda ti informacije, ali nisi u pravu i nemoj se pozivati na odredbe zakona o radu! 
> Moja kadrovska je jako dobro upoznata sa navedenim odredbama - ja sam sama sebi kadrovska - samostalna djelatnost - odvjetnik.  Dakle, obzirom da sama sebi placam placu, nisam koristila g.o. zadnjih 5-6  godina, ali vrlo cesto, obzirom na specijanost radno pravo, savjetujem poslodavce o pravima radnika (izmedu ostslog, i pravima trudnica, majki i dojilja :).
> Da se ispravim - naravno da se ne radi o 31. Nego 30. Lipnja (lapsus!).
> Cl. 63.st.3 zor-a: ... iznimno, radnik koji zbog bolesti, rodiljnog... ... nije koristio ili je prekinuo g.o. moze ga koristiti do 30.06. Sljedece godine....


draga moja, briga mene što si ti po struci, i jako dobro znam što sam ja napisala i što si ti napisala prije! 

ovo je tvoje od prije:



> kad se vratiš sa porodiljnog, makar je prošao 30.06.


e to je krivo! jer se stari GO MORA iskoristiti do 30.6. slijedeće godine, a ne nakon

sad si se ispravila

----------


## mare41

ja prenosila stari godisnji nakon 30.6., zbog potreba posla, i moranje je po dogovoru

----------


## patuljchica

> draga moja, briga mene što si ti po struci, i jako dobro znam što sam ja napisala i što si ti napisala prije! 
> 
> ovo je tvoje od prije:
> 
> 
> e to je krivo! jer se stari GO MORA iskoristiti do 30.6. slijedeće godine, a ne nakon
> 
> sad si se ispravila


Možda se nismo dobro razumjele...
Ja sam ispravljala "30" umijesto "31" a ne moj post.  :Smile: 
A možda i nisam dovoljno jasno napisala... pa je došlo do zabune...

Dakle, primjer: žena ima "starog" g.o. iz 2012. godine, a na porodiljnom je npr. do 11. mjeseca 2013. (dakle, porodiljni je otvoren u 2012.-oj pa ima pravo na g.o. za tu godinu, ali ga je prema ZOR-u mogla iskoristiti do 30.06.2013.g.). Preostali godišnji iz 2012. ima pravo koristiti u sljedećoj godini, tj. sve do 30.06.2014. godine. 
Eto, sad sam valjda to jasnije napisala.  :Smile: 
Naravno, uvijek se treba malo baviti matematikom i zbrajati si kada se ide na porodiljni i kada se vraća. Upravo zato da bi se moglo maksimalno iskoristiti svoja prava i biti što duže doma sa bebolinom (kako je rekla Mojca). 
Zato je preporučljiva i opcija (ovisno o datumima) nakon rodiljnog (prvih 6 mj) se vratiti na posao, iskoristiti "stari" g.o. ako ga imate, pa onda otići na roditeljski (već je prije objašnjeno da se ovaj dopust može koristiti u dijelovima, sve do navršene djetetove 8. godine, a pojedini "dio" roditeljskog dopusta ne može biti kraći od 30 dana, a može se koristiti najviše 2x godišnje). Tako se može riješiti i pitanje stjecanja prava na "novi" g.o. - vraćanjem na posao, pa makar bile i na g.o. stječete pravo na g.o. za tekuću godinu (pod uvjetom da ste stalno zaposlena! - druga pravila vrijede za "na određeno).
Uff!
Jesam ga opet zakomplicirala? 
Ma, ugl, svaki slučaj se mora gledati zasebno, i vidjeti što je kome najbolja opcija za maksimalnu iskorištenost prava.  :Smile: 
Poz!

----------


## mare41

patuljcek, i ja pocela zbog tvojih uputa razmisljat kako ipak biti doma bar dvije godine-s ovakvim prekidima koje opisujes
a imamo temu pravni savjeti :Smile:

----------


## patuljchica

> patuljcek, i ja pocela zbog tvojih uputa razmisljat kako ipak biti doma bar dvije godine-s ovakvim prekidima koje opisujes
> a imamo temu pravni savjeti


ti imaš pravo na 3 god, pa ako dobro zbrojiš, budeš sa curkama doma sve do škole :Laughing: 

... al imaš pravo, postoji tema o tome...
sorry na OT!

----------


## coolerica

> Dakle, primjer: žena ima "starog" g.o. iz 2012. godine, a na porodiljnom je npr. do 11. mjeseca 2013. (dakle, porodiljni je otvoren u 2012.-oj pa ima pravo na g.o. za tu godinu, ali ga je prema ZOR-u mogla iskoristiti do 30.06.2013.g.). Preostali godišnji iz 2012. ima pravo koristiti u sljedećoj godini, tj. sve do 30.06.2014. godine. 
>  Tako se može riješiti i pitanje stjecanja prava na "novi" g.o. - vraćanjem na posao, pa makar bile i na g.o. stječete pravo na g.o. za tekuću godinu (pod uvjetom da ste stalno zaposlena! - druga pravila vrijede za "na određeno).


Ja sam "novi" go za 2011. godinu dobila iako u 2011. nisam ni dana radila (rodila 7.1, porodiljni počeo u 12.2010 i trajao do 7.1. 2012) Rekla mi je tajnica da u zakonu stoji ako je riječ o porodiljnom da se ne treba uopće raditi u godini za koju se stječe pravo na godišnji (naravno možda se promijenilo,državna firma-škola).

----------


## sanda1977

cure a kada se najranije može otvoriti porodiljno?
da li će mi ti ginekologinja reći ili?
nešto jesam načula,ali ne znam koliko je to toćno

----------


## anddu

Koliko sam ja uspjela doznati 45 dana prije termina, dok je 28 dana prije obvezno. Jedino nisam pohvatala mogu li ovih 45 dana ranije koristiti i trudnice koje na porodiljno idu iz radnog odnosa ili samo one koje idu s komplikacija. Ranijih godina je tu,barem sam o tog zaključka došla čitajući net, bilo nekih razlika, a kako je danas ne znam.

----------


## uporna

Što se tiče godišnjeg starog, novog to stvarno ovisi o poslodavcu. Stari sam ispucala odmah u siječnju prije otvaranja komplikacija jer mi smijemo prenjeti samo 5 radnih dana u slijedeću godinu. E sad za ovu godinu imam pravo na onaj ekvivalentni dio (meni to ispadne nekih deset dana cca) i to smijem koristiti prije 30.6. 
Ali meni je termin poroda 2.8. i 45 dana prije ja bih otvarala rodiljni i ispadne mi da ni sav taj ekvivalentni dio godišnjeg neću stići iskoristiti pa mi se za par dana ne da gnjaviti sa prekidom komplikacija (tu mi je još upitno da li ako prekinem komplikacije da bih koristila godišnji da li u tom slučaju mogu otvoriti rodiljni 45 dana prije ili onda moram na onih 28 ići??). 

*anddu* super da ste doma
*Gabi25* bitno je da ste dobro

Ostalim mah-mah.

----------


## uporna

> Koliko sam ja uspjela doznati 45 dana prije termina, dok je 28 dana prije obvezno. Jedino nisam pohvatala mogu li ovih 45 dana ranije koristiti i trudnice koje na porodiljno idu iz radnog odnosa ili samo one koje idu s komplikacija. Ranijih godina je tu,barem sam o tog zaključka došla čitajući net, bilo nekih razlika, a kako je danas ne znam.



Ako gledam očima HZZOa a oni bi ušparali na svemu, njima se isplati da sve koje rade idu na rodiljni 28 dana prije termina jer onda oni plaćaju punu plaću.

Ja ne vidim problem da trudnica kojoj je pred kraj trudnoće sve teže i teže ako ne može iz radnog odnosa ići 45 dana ranije na rodiljni otvori prvo komplikacije pa zatim rodiljni.

----------


## sanda1977

> Ako gledam očima HZZOa a oni bi ušparali na svemu, njima se isplati da sve koje rade idu na rodiljni 28 dana prije termina jer onda oni plaćaju punu plaću.
> 
> Ja ne vidim problem da trudnica kojoj je pred kraj trudnoće sve teže i teže ako ne može iz radnog odnosa ići 45 dana ranije na rodiljni otvori prvo komplikacije pa zatim rodiljni.


hvala cure....ja sam otpočetka na komplikacijama,pa bi s komplikacija trebala preći na porodiljni....
valjda će mi gin reći kada se može

----------


## beilana

S 34+0 se otvara porodiljno ak si na komplikacijama

----------


## sanda1977

> S 34+0 se otvara porodiljno ak si na komplikacijama


hvala.... :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

1.TROMJESEČJE: 
1. mjesec: 3., 4., 5 i 6. tjedan
2. mjesec: 7., 8., 9. i 10. tjedan
3. mjesec: 11., 12., 13. i 14. tjedan
2. TROMJESEČJE:
4. mjesec: 15., 16., 17. i 18. tjedan
5. mjesec: 19., 20., 21. i 22. tjedan
6. mjesec: 23., 24., 25. i 26. tjedan
3. TROMJESEČJE:
7. mjesec: 27., 28., 29. i 30. tjedan
8. mjesec: 31., 32., 33. i 34. tjedan
9. mjesec: 35., 36., 37. tjedan i do termina
cure da li je ovo toćno?

----------


## deniii

e meni ovo s ovim mjesecima više ništa nije jasno pojma nemam u kojem sam hahah učer sam čitala da je 5mj do 21 tj a evo tu do 22tj???????? 

a imam pitanje za curke koje su blizu moje T znači oko 20tj kad ste mislile krenut kupovat stvari za bebu ono robicu i to????? ja nekako mislim da mi bolje krenut pomalo tamo od 24tj nego sve odjednom. a vi????

----------


## mare41

po meni je ovo ispravno http://demetra.rs/index.php?option=c...-sam&Itemid=75
*1-4 nedelja = 1. mesec
5-8 nedelja = 2. mesec
9-13 nedelja = 3. mesec
14-17 nedelja = 4. mesec
18-22 nedelja = 5. mesec
23-27 nedelja = 6. mesec
28-31 nedelja = 7. mesec
32-35 nedelja = 8. mesec
36-40 nedelja = 9. mesec
*najzgodnije je to: datum zm + 7 dana-tada se okreće novi mjesec     
deniii, spremaj robicu i opremu kad god ti paše,.ja sam počela odmah na početku

----------


## sanda1977

> po meni je ovo ispravno http://demetra.rs/index.php?option=c...-sam&Itemid=75
> *1-4 nedelja = 1. mesec
> 5-8 nedelja = 2. mesec
> 9-13 nedelja = 3. mesec
> 14-17 nedelja = 4. mesec
> 18-22 nedelja = 5. mesec
> 23-27 nedelja = 6. mesec
> 28-31 nedelja = 7. mesec
> 32-35 nedelja = 8. mesec
> ...


to sam negdje pronašla,a vidim da ima razlike pa me zbunilo...dakle kad uđem u 23 tt onda ulazim i u 6 mj t....
ja sam isto počela rano spremati,kupiti robicu...imam sve za sada...još neke sitnice...za pupak,gaze,pelene itd ću još do kraja....polako...ja sam iskreno ranije poćela zbog financija,u međuvremenu mm dobio otkaz kako to bude u lijepoj našoj baš kad ne treba.... :Evil or Very Mad: 
ali hvala Bogu dobio je novi posao pa se sada lakše diše.....ali tek u 5 mj počinje raditi.....

meni nekako više štima ovo što si ti napisala nego ovo što sam ja našla....

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam čitala na više mjesta da 1. tromj do kraja 12 tjedna; drugo do kraja 25; i onda treće od 26  pa do 40

----------


## deniii

a ono znamo sve točno tjedne al kad me netko pita u kojem si mjesecu ja ono pa hmmmmm 20tj pa eto računaj si 

*sanda* super da je našao novi posao da se ne brinete....... e kad vidim da sve već kupujete lakše mi.....a već sam ja naširoko pregledala trgovine , samo mi stalno strah ono da kupim stvarčice pa da se nedaj Bože šta desi ,,, al ja ću krenut jedan mj s manjom robicom, slj s većom, pa oprema, ima tu svega, a ono kao prva i dugoočekivana beba kupila bih joj sve pa znam da će bit i nepotrebneih gluposti al aj moramo si malo udovoljit  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Ja sam sada u 28. tt i do sada sam sama kupila samo jedne slatke male čarapice, no imam sreće da sam od frendice dobila većinu stvari što će nam trebati... Ostaje mi kupiti kolica (i to se nadam ovaj vikend u west gate-u), one sitnice za bebu kada dođe kući i stvari za moju torbu za bolnicu  :Smile: 
Inače, može li pitanje vezano uz otvaranje porodiljnog na taj 34+0 (obzirom da sam na komplikacijama)... kakva je procedura za taj dio... Isto moram u dom zdravlja di sam nosila doznake za naknadu ili takve stvari obavljam sa poslodavcem? Dobije li se od gin. neki poseban dokument uz doznaku ili?

----------


## sanda1977

> a ono znamo sve točno tjedne al kad me netko pita u kojem si mjesecu ja ono pa hmmmmm 20tj pa eto računaj si 
> 
> *sanda* super da je našao novi posao da se ne brinete....... e kad vidim da sve već kupujete lakše mi.....a već sam ja naširoko pregledala trgovine , samo mi stalno strah ono da kupim stvarčice pa da se nedaj Bože šta desi ,,, al ja ću krenut jedan mj s manjom robicom, slj s većom, pa oprema, ima tu svega, a ono kao prva i dugoočekivana beba kupila bih joj sve pa znam da će bit i nepotrebneih gluposti al aj moramo si malo udovoljit


hvala  :Heart: 
ma i ja sam se bojala onoga a šta ako se desi nešto...ali to sam brzo zanemarila....ja sam nešto i dobila i kupila i kolica imam dvoja-hehe,pa čak mi uvalili i hodalicu... :Grin: 
123beba...ja mislim da daje dr neki papir,ja sam to prije 12 god nosila,a kad i šta zaboravila sam.... :Laughing: 
ja mislim da se od gin dobije papir neki...joj i mene to zanima

----------


## zubic.vila

Samo slobodno krenite u kupovinu. Ja sam u 24.tt kupila kolica i dobro da jesam, jer sam od 25.tjedna na strogom mirovanju.  Sad sam ušla u 32.tjedan i dalje samo ležim, pa nema uživanja u kupovini. Tako da uživate u kupnji malih, slatkih stvarčica! Meni sve moraju drugi obavljati!

----------


## Mojca

Sanda, procitaj si malo o hodalici,  ćeš ju brzo vratiti.  :Smile:

----------


## beilana

Ja sam sve nakupovala. I evo danas mi se osusio zadnji ves. Jos ga popeglam i cekamo princezu da dodje jer je sve spremno.
A kak ide ovo s porodiljnim, ja sam kod gin dobila papir s kojim se javljam kod dr opce prakse. Dalje znam da prikupljam sve one papire ko kad otvaras komplikacije. Kaj dalje, pojma nemam. Moram se raspitati

----------


## mare41

beilana, a zasto opca praksa kad doznake za bolovanje daje ginekolog

----------


## 123beba

Mare, ako sam ja dobro shvatila, gin daje bolovanje isključivo u trudnoći, a ovo već prelazi na porodiljni pa sam i mislila da bi se morali opet nekako vratiti do dr. opće prakse... To je bar neka moja logika stvari...

----------


## MalaMa

> beilana, a zasto opca praksa kad doznake za bolovanje daje ginekolog


dobro vam jutro!
123 beba ima pravo. gin daje doznake za komplikacije, a doznake na porodiljni daje dr.opće prakse. tako su smislili ovi u hzzo-u.
beilana ja sam pitala na hzzo-u što sad trebam kad otvaram porodiljni. rekli su samo donijeti doznaku. ništa drugo.

i potpisujem zubic.vilu. i mi smo na jačem mirovanju i sva sreća da sam većinu poslova obavila ranije. sve je tu. samo odjeću treba oprat i srediti. 
zubić tu smo si po terminu- tjedan razlike  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

trudnice, imam jedno off pitanje.
gdje bi mi bilo najbolje kupiti spavaćicu za dojenje? da je jeftina i kratkih rukava. Morala bih si bar jednu kupiti, a kako sad ne mogu hodat okolo poslala bih muža pa da ne traži po 10 dućana. bili smo u mani i nkd i nema ništa s malo više gumba.

----------


## Mojca

MalaMa, 
ja sam ih kupovala u onom malom dućanu kad izađeš iz mliječnog dijela tržnice na Dolcu i u Bakačevoj.

----------


## đurđa76

ja sam sebi našla u C&A,dvije su bile u kompletu za nekih 120 kuna,odlične,nemaju gumbiće nego su na preklop preko prsa tako da su mi bile baš praktične,samo izvadiš i mir

----------


## beilana

Mare cure su ti odgovorile
Malama u mani je koma. Nema ni jedna spavacica s gumbicima. Ja bila neki dan
Ma ustvari velik je problem s tim spavacicama. Dugo je hladno bilo i jos uvijek vecinom imaju deblje scdugim rukavima i bez gumbica. Ja intenzivno vec 3 tjedna trazim bilo kakvu kratkih rukava s gumbicima, al dzabe. Nist od toga. 
Sad sam kupila bez gumbica i dala svelji da mi ju preradi jer moram torbu spremiti.

----------


## anabanana

Beilana, ja sam jučer u C&A vidjela prekrasne spavaćice sa gumbima kratkih rukava, svakakvih modela, ima ih i kao pidzama, a gornji dio kratkih rukava sa gumbićima, sve oko 100tinjak kuna

----------


## Mali Mimi

ja vidjela u onom devicu spavaćice s gumbima za jedno 40,50 kn, nisu baš nešto moderne ali poslužit će svrsi.
U vezi otvaranja porodiljnog, to otvara opća praksa dok komplikacije vodi ginekolog tako mi je ginekolog rekao.

----------


## zubic.vila

MalaMa, samo smo tjedan razlike iako se moj mali frajer opasno prijeti da će izaći ranije. Cilj nam je ostati u komadu do 36. tjedna, a onda što bude!

----------


## beilana

> Beilana, ja sam jučer u C&A vidjela prekrasne spavaćice sa gumbima kratkih rukava, svakakvih modela, ima ih i kao pidzama, a gornji dio kratkih rukava sa gumbićima, sve oko 100tinjak kuna


Da, mozda u zg. Ja nejdem u c &a u zg. Kog nas je izbor bio mizeran. Jedino ak su dobili kaj novo

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda, procitaj si malo o hodalici,  ćeš ju brzo vratiti.


šta das pročitam? 
moja kči je stalno pićila u hodalici jedino što nije valjalo su moji zglobovi kada se znala zaletiti,pa me znala opalitit...odlična stvar,ako je sve s kukovima u redu i ako dopusti ortoped,nama je

----------


## sanda1977

> ja vidjela u onom devicu spavaćice s gumbima za jedno 40,50 kn, nisu baš nešto moderne ali poslužit će svrsi.
> U vezi otvaranja porodiljnog, to otvara opća praksa dok komplikacije vodi ginekolog tako mi je ginekolog rekao.


i ja sam u deviću vidjela,čak sam i u kiku vidjela da ima....
e ove na preklop bi i ja! otići ću baš pogledati....

----------


## sanda1977

mojca gdje mogu pročitati za hodalicu?
cure da li koja pije heferol+c vitamin? kako ga podnosite...joj užasan je....
da se opet nadovežem za tu hodalicu,mene je stvarno spasila,a nisam je stavljala dok mi ortoped nije dao zeleno svjetlo...ako imaš kakav link o hodalici pa mi baš linkaj da pročitam...

----------


## kitty

kad sam ja prije 3,5 mjeseca spremala torbu, slatkih spavaćica i pidžama na gumbe je bilo u Woman's secretu. ja sam u rodilištu cijelo vrijeme bila u pidžami osim ujutro na viziti. tako je puno praktičnije pa razmislite i o tome  :Wink: .

----------


## Moe

Baš htjedoh pitati u kojoj mjeri je važno da je to spavaćica, smije li biti pidžama kojoj ću po potrebi skinuti donji dio, jer nikako ne volim spavaćice i nakon poroda mi ničemu neće koristiti. Koliko puta dnevno dolaze obaviti "pregled" (da bi bilo potrebno dignuti _kiklju_) ako netko ima iskustva?

Jučer sam obišla par trgovina. 
Triumph i Lisca nemaju; Palmers ima za 450 kn; C&A ok izbor kao što su cure napisale. I za iznenađenje - vidjela sam neke simpa za 130 kn u Nami na Trgu, mislim da je od Pounja  :Smile:  Nije onaj pretanki pamuk kroz koji se sve ocrtava, zapikirala sam si neku sivu s točkastim rubom.
(A i to ne kužim - neke bolnice imaju svoje spavaćice, neke nemaju, neke ne daju da nosiš svoju.. pa ti budi pametan.)

----------


## kitty

> Baš htjedoh pitati u kojoj mjeri je važno da je to spavaćica, smije li biti pidžama kojoj ću po potrebi skinuti donji dio, jer nikako ne volim spavaćice i nakon poroda mi ničemu neće koristiti. Koliko puta dnevno dolaze obaviti "pregled" (da bi bilo potrebno dignuti _kiklju_) ako netko ima iskustva?


mislim da je svuda pregled samo ujutro u viziti. tako da se poslije toga lijepo presvučeš u pidžamu ili trenirku ili što već. napominjem da ja nisam imala epiziotomiju i 2 dana poslije poroda sam već sjedila u turskom sjedu pa mi nije bio problem presvlačiti se  :alexis:

----------


## Mali Mimi

i meni su bolje pidžame inače sam stalno u pidžami ali ako rodim na carski onda mi je spavaćica svakako praktičnija a i ako bude još tople isto bolje je u spavaćici...kod nas u bolnici imaju samo neke debele spavaćice (više su mi zimske, a često sam ih imala priliku obući na punkciji i transferu)

----------


## maca papucarica

Hello komadi i mini komadi!
Bas ste se raspisale danas  :Smile: 

Da se nadovezem na spavacica/pidzama dilemu. Mislim da se tu treba raspitati kakva je praksa pregleda u rodilistu u kojem cete biti.
Kod mene je pregled samo na prvoj viziti nakon sto rodimo, a nakon toga samo opipaju trbuh i pitaju kako se osjecas.
Ja planiram ponijeti 1 spavacicu (nju imam od lpsc), a ostalo pidzame kratkih rukava. Ako mi se nista ne svidi, kombinirat cu viskozno-elastinske donje dijelove trenirke i majicice (sumnjam da cu polovicom lipnja nositi ogrtac u bolnicu, a ovako mogu i izaci ako nam netko osim tate dode u posjetu, a nadam se da nece).

Sto se tice pitanja koliko mjeseci sam trudna, meni najlakse izracunati unatraske od termina poroda. Za tri dana ulazim u 8. mjesec  :Grin: .

----------


## luc

Kad sam se spremala za rodiliste u prvoj trudnoci isto sam razbijala glavu kako cu ja spavacicu i to jos njihovu jer nece bit dobar broj,oce bit podrapane il neudobne,spiskala sam lovu na svoje i evo jos ih nikad nisam obukla. Te od sv duha su mi bile super udobne,prakticne,makar su debele nije bilo uopce vruce a bila sam dole krajem 7 mj. Za vrijeme posjeta sam obukla ogrtac a druge mame ni ne gledaju kako izgledate :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> mojca gdje mogu pročitati za hodalicu?
> cure da li koja pije heferol+c vitamin? kako ga podnosite...joj užasan je....
> da se opet nadovežem za tu hodalicu,mene je stvarno spasila,a nisam je stavljala dok mi ortoped nije dao zeleno svjetlo...ako imaš kakav link o hodalici pa mi baš linkaj da pročitam...


http://www.roda.hr/article/readlink/1093

Ako ne podnosiš Heferol, pošali nekog do Bosne po Tot hema, odličan pripravak...

----------


## sanda1977

> http://www.roda.hr/article/readlink/1093
> 
> Ako ne podnosiš Heferol, pošali nekog do Bosne po Tot hema, odličan pripravak...


a hvala na linku.....odličan je i poučan...ja sam svoju stavljala jer je bila zadovoljna s njom,,,,,meni je pomogla,a prohodala je samostalno 4.10.,a rođendan jj je bio 18.10. malo prije rođendana...hehehe

----------


## Mojca

A zašto misliš da je to dobro?

----------


## Mojca

Da ne offtopičarim: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/4620-Ho...light=hodalica
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/20792-O...light=hodalica
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/9388-U-...light=hodalica

Možemo nastaviti na nekoj od ovih tema.

----------


## sanda1977

> Da ne offtopičarim: 
> 
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/4620-Ho...light=hodalica
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/20792-O...light=hodalica
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/9388-U-...light=hodalica
> 
> Možemo nastaviti na nekoj od ovih tema.


može  :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

> cure da li koja pije heferol+c vitamin? kako ga podnosite...joj užasan je....



upravo jučer mi je dr. zbog anemije prepisao da uzmem tablete kendural c navodno odličan i brzo djelujući
ali se može nabaviti samo u jednoj ljekarni u Zagrebu na Dolcu
jutros zvala, ali nažalost nestašica, da im se javim tek za dva tjedna  :Sad: 
ne znam što ću do tad....

----------


## Mojca

Kendural C je isto dobar preparat... ali iapk potraži tot hema, ima lijepi omjer željeza, bakra i mangana.

----------


## sanda1977

> upravo jučer mi je dr. zbog anemije prepisao da uzmem tablete kendural c navodno odličan i brzo djelujući
> ali se može nabaviti samo u jednoj ljekarni u Zagrebu na Dolcu
> jutros zvala, ali nažalost nestašica, da im se javim tek za dva tjedna 
> ne znam što ću do tad....


a to mi je tak bezeveze kad prepisuju lijekove koje se teško nalaze.... :Evil or Very Mad: 
ja pijem taj heferol+c vitamin,ali ga ne smijem natašte popiti,želudac me rastura onda...pa ja poslije jela jedno 2-3 sata i onda mi ne smeta....
e da zaboravila sam napisati da su mi gotovi nalazi urinokulture i brisevi,hvala Bogu uredni su.....
nazovi si dr i kaži da se ti lijekovi ne mogu naći....

----------


## sanda1977

a nemam kog poslati u bosnu,a meni je daleko....

----------


## Mojca

Probaj onda heferol uzimati s mlijekom ili dva sata nakon obroka. 
Ili probaj Ferrum lek, osobno, ne podnosim ga, a super podnosim Heferol, pa tko zna, možda je kod tebe obratno.  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

mi obavili prvi sluzbeni uzv i kuca nam malo srceko  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

super Bluebella  :Very Happy: a šta ti je s upalom

----------


## Bluebella

> super Bluebella a šta ti je s upalom


ponovila sam urinokulturu i nalaz nije pokazao nikakvu upalu. bolovi su još bili trajali jedan dan i prošli. dr. R ih je svrstao kao bolove nepoznatog uzroka. 
imamo jedan hematom (u petrovoj su za taj hematom rekli da je to drugi embrij koji je zaostao u razvoju). Veli dr.R da se ne uspaničim ako bude malo krvi, ali iskreno, ne mogu niti zamisliti takav scenarij..

----------


## sanda1977

> mi obavili prvi sluzbeni uzv i kuca nam malo srceko


super draga  :Very Happy:

----------


## martinaP

> Probaj onda heferol uzimati s mlijekom ili dva sata nakon obroka. 
> Ili probaj Ferrum lek, osobno, ne podnosim ga, a super podnosim Heferol, pa tko zna, možda je kod tebe obratno.


Ne s mlijekom. Bolje 2 sata nakon obroka.

Ferrum sirup je meni najbolji, 2 žličice su po jačini kao 1 tableta, a super se podnosi. Heferol sam isto dobro podnosila dok se nisam zbljuvala, a na nos krenula hrđa  :Shock: .  Od onda mi je loše kad vidim kutiju.

Kendural C je po sastavu naš bivši Retafer, to je najlošiji (po iskoristivosti) oblik željeza, s najviše nuspojava. 

Zanimaju me tot-hem ampule - ima li ih u Hercegovini, i koja je cijena?

----------


## Blekonja

> Kendural C je po sastavu naš bivši Retafer, to je najlošiji (po iskoristivosti) oblik željeza, s najviše nuspojava.


 :Shock:  prvo što čujem, čitam....navodno dosta dobar preparat i brzo popravlja stvar, a jedine nuspojave koje sam uspjela vidjeti 
da su prvih par dana neki proljevići  
ako si ga probala, koje si nuspojave ti imala?

i mene zanima taj tot hem, koja mu je cijena?
muči me što je u BiH možda uspijem nešto iskemijati za doći do njega, 
ali za sve mi treba puno vremena, a ja bi htjela što prije popraviti krv. sliku

----------


## mostarka86

BB, čestitam  :Smile: 
ima u Hercegovini (Mostaru) tothema, ja sam je pila...koliko me sjećanje služi, oko 10 km / 40-tak kn je pakovanje, dođe ih u jednom pakovanju, mislim 10. Meni je terapija bila 2 pakovanja, 3x1 dnevno sam je pila.

----------


## martinaP

Jesam, probala prije nekoliko godina, nisam bila svjesna da je to Retafer dok ga nisam nabavila, jer su ga isto tako hvalili (neki preparati su  vjerojatno hvaljeni samo zato što ih kod nas nema za nabaviti). Bilo mi je malo zlo po njemu, ne strašno, uobičajeno za željezo.

Nažalost, nema načina da brzo popraviš krvnu sliku (eventualno infuzije željeza, ali sumnjam da bi te na to poslali bez velike sile). Samo željezo u krvi se možda  i može brzo podići, ali ono što je puno važnije (zalihe - feritin) ne. Ako je zbilja snižen, minimalno 3 mjeseca terapije.

Ako baš hoćeš Kendural, dok ga čekaš uzmi bilo što drugo - moj glas ide dakle Ferrum sirupu (naravno + vitamin c, a nije loše uzeti i folnu kiselinu i b-complex).

----------


## duga30

Cure, raspitajte se kakva je praksa u rodilistu u koje cete ici, glede spavacica. Kod nas u Klc.ne dozvoljavaju da imas svoju spavacicu ili pidjamu. A one njihove su jako grube zbog starosti i sredstva za dezinfekciju. Mene je spasio grudnjak za dojenje jer kad krene mlijeko bradavice su jako osjetljive i bolne pa spavacica iritira. Moj savjet vam je taj grudnjak ili potkosulja. A za doma imam potkosulju sa elasticnim naramenicama tako da mi nisu gola ledja i trbuh kada podignem majicu da dojim. Nadam se da sam pomogla!

----------


## MalaMa

> MalaMa, samo smo tjedan razlike iako se moj mali frajer opasno prijeti da će izaći ranije. Cilj nam je ostati u komadu do 36. tjedna, a onda što bude!


 :Smile:  nije ni moja cura bolja. već se nabila glavom nisko u zdjelicu i van bi. i mi smo isto dobile mirovanje do 36 tt pa se nadam da ćemo onda moć i malo prošetat. šaljem vibre za 2 u 1 bar do 36 tt, a cura maše frajeru i rukama i nogama  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

bluebella česitam na srčeku!!
hvala vam an savjetima za spavaćice. poslat ću mužeka. a i ja bih najradije pidžamu, ali kupit ću i jednu spavaćicu za svaki slučaj.

----------


## zubic.vila

Tako i naš mali. Ne može mu se više dobro izmjerit ni obim glave koliko je nisko. O slikicama lica da i ne pričam. 
Jel imaš kakvu terapiju? Ja 2x na dan Nifedipin i 2x magnezij 300. A mali frajer će biti mali div! haha..
Na uzv sa 30+2 dužina femura je odgovarala 33+5  a težina procjenjena na 2kg.
Kolika ke tvoja curka?

----------


## Blekonja

> Jesam, probala prije nekoliko godina, nisam bila svjesna da je to Retafer dok ga nisam nabavila, jer su ga isto tako hvalili (neki preparati su  vjerojatno hvaljeni samo zato što ih kod nas nema za nabaviti). Bilo mi je malo zlo po njemu, ne strašno, uobičajeno za željezo.
> 
> Nažalost, nema načina da brzo popraviš krvnu sliku (eventualno infuzije željeza, ali sumnjam da bi te na to poslali bez velike sile). Samo željezo u krvi se možda  i može brzo podići, ali ono što je puno važnije (zalihe - feritin) ne. Ako je zbilja snižen, minimalno 3 mjeseca terapije.
> 
> Ako baš hoćeš Kendural, dok ga čekaš uzmi bilo što drugo - moj glas ide dakle Ferrum sirupu (naravno + vitamin c, a nije loše uzeti i folnu kiselinu i b-complex).



a ne, ne, u mene situacija uopće nije tako zabrinjavajuća (a vjerojatno sam tako zvučala, sorry)
svejedno hvala ti na savjetima  :Kiss: 
mislim da ću malo i prehranu morati mijenjati, nekako sam maaaalčice više zapostavila povrće nego u prošloj trudnoći  :Rolling Eyes: 
a i uzeti ću neki drugi preparat dok čekam Kendural!

----------


## MalaMa

zubic tvoj je malac veliki frajer  :Smile:  naša je curka mala buba. ona ti je u sredini mjera od početka mjerenja. tako da je s 31 imala 1800g, a ni nogica joj nije baš velika. neka njih, samo nek se rode zdravi i na vrijeme.

od terapije nemam ništa, samo mirovanje.

----------


## spodoba

> Probaj onda heferol uzimati s mlijekom ili dva sata nakon obroka. 
> Ili probaj Ferrum lek, osobno, ne podnosim ga, a super podnosim Heferol, pa tko zna, možda je kod tebe obratno.


mislis NE uzimati s mlijekom?

zeljezo i mijeko/mlijecni proizvodi ili kalcij se bas ne vole.

mah svima!  :Smile: 
bluebela, cestitam na srceku!!  :Very Happy: 

mi brojimo ravnih 14+0. UZ screening je dobro prosao, a i vrijednosti kombiniranog za mene matoru nisu losi. sad se valja odluciti da li uopce raditi kakve dodatne preglede..amnio ili je dovoljno napraviti NIFTY (oktriva trisonomije 13, 18 i 21)

----------


## uporna

*BB* super za srčeko.

spavaćice za dojenje prije 4 godine najjeftinije a da nisu bapske sam kupila na štandu na Borongaju-kratki rukav,  pamuk u bojama imaju rupe sa strane za dojenje (meni praktičnije od gumbića koje moraš kopčati). Ako kupujete sa gumbićima vodite računa da imaju veći izrez a ne uobičajenih 3-4 gumbića. U Petrovoj smo imali svoje spavaćice.

U prvoj trudnoći nisam htjela ništa rano nabavljati jer me bilo strah (praznovjerje  :Rolling Eyes: ). Ali sada sam dobar dio već nabavila (dobila, posudila) i razvrstala po veličinama pa ću kasnije samo još provjeriti koliko čega imam i što treba nadokupiti. Isto me strah da ne zalegnem pa da moraju drugi umjesto mene kupovati. Najvažnije je nabaviti za prva 3 mjeseca a kasnije lako čovjek nadokupi (hdb sada ima web shop-ova za biranje).

----------


## zubic.vila

Prije mjesec dana sam završila u bolnici zbog kontrakcija, ali i povišenog tlaka. Otad pijem Nifedipin za kontrakcije, a to je ujedno i za tlak. Zadnjih par dana opet mi se vratila mučnina nakon jela i crvenilo u licu. Malo prije sam izmjerila tlak a on 140/90. Sutra idem kod doktora na pregled, al zanima me jel tko imao sličnu situaciju? Malo me to uplašilo. Da neću opet u bolnicu!

----------


## Blekonja

> Prije mjesec dana sam završila u bolnici zbog kontrakcija, ali i povišenog tlaka. Otad pijem Nifedipin za kontrakcije, a to je ujedno i za tlak. Zadnjih par dana opet mi se vratila mučnina nakon jela i crvenilo u licu. Malo prije sam izmjerila tlak a on 140/90. Sutra idem kod doktora na pregled, al zanima me jel tko imao sličnu situaciju? Malo me to uplašilo. Da neću opet u bolnicu!


uh nemam ti pametan savjet i ja sam muku mučila s tlakom u prvoj trudnoći (ali moj je bio najvjerojatnije samo od straha) i jezim ga se i sada u ovoj
meni je svaki put na pregledu 140/100 i opet samo od straha i bojim se da bi me taj moj strah mogao opet ugurati u bolnicu zadnja dva mjeseca


a koliko si trudna?

----------


## zubic.vila

Sad sam u 32. tjednu. Još pijem te tablete 2x na dan.

----------


## MalaMa

uf zubić, ovo za tlak ne znam pa ja ne mogu pomoć. moj je stalno nizak 100/60. ~~~~~~~ da ne ideš u bolnicu.

----------


## zubic.vila

Eto, ipak sam opet u bolnici. Jutros izmjerili tlak 130/90 i ostavili me!  :Sad:

----------


## Moe

> Eto, ipak sam opet u bolnici. Jutros izmjerili tlak 130/90 i ostavili me!


 :Sad: 
drž se!

----------


## milasova8

> Eto, ipak sam opet u bolnici. Jutros izmjerili tlak 130/90 i ostavili me!


Znam da je tesko u bolnici,ali visoki tlak nikako nije dobar u trudnoci pa je bolje i za tebe i za bebicu da si pod nadzorom..
Drzibse

Meni.je isto uvijek nizak,zna biti i 90/60..max.je bio 110/70 i to jednom samo..ali se super oshecam i kaze dr.da je to ok

----------


## sanda1977

> Znam da je tesko u bolnici,ali visoki tlak nikako nije dobar u trudnoci pa je bolje i za tebe i za bebicu da si pod nadzorom..
> Drzibse
> 
> Meni.je isto uvijek nizak,zna biti i 90/60..max.je bio 110/70 i to jednom samo..ali se super oshecam i kaze dr.da je to ok


potpisujem ovo gore...
i moj je dosta nizak...stalno...
da vas pitam šta smijem popiti za prehladu,neku virozu sam dobila...užas....

----------


## zubic.vila

I meni je do prije mjesec dana, kao i cijeli život tlak bio oko 100/70, tako da ovo malo povišenje tlaka jako osjetim! Stvarno nisam očekivala da ću i s tim još imati problema.
Sanda- za kašalj mi super pomagao čaj od korijena bijelog sljeza, za nos ispiranje onim rogom od aqua maris. Sadrži morsku sol i neka eterična ulja!

----------


## sanda1977

> I meni je do prije mjesec dana, kao i cijeli život tlak bio oko 100/70, tako da ovo malo povišenje tlaka jako osjetim! Stvarno nisam očekivala da ću i s tim još imati problema.
> Sanda- za kašalj mi super pomagao čaj od korijena bijelog sljeza, za nos ispiranje onim rogom od aqua maris. Sadrži morsku sol i neka eterična ulja!


a joj hvala ti,baš me čopila i ne pušta.....tnx

----------


## 123beba

Draga naša zubić vila drži nam se! I ja mislim da je možda bolje da vas prate u bolnici pa da budeš mirnija da ste dobro! Naravno, uz želju da vam se sve brzo stabilizira, tlak snizi i da vas onda puste uživati kući!

----------


## Blekonja

ajoj zubic.vila znam kako ti je to mi je bio najteži period u trudnoći, drži se i da što prije padne i od kući kreneš u rodilište  :Kiss: 
moj je jutros bio 105/65  :Very Happy: 
nadam se da ga moja luda glava neće dizati  :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

vjet za uzimtje Heferola s mlijekom sam dobila od hematolga, prvi put kad sam bila na terapiji željezom sam ga tako uzimala, u roku tri mjeseca je feritin lijepo porastao, nisam doma pa ne mogu provjeriti nalaze.
Stvar je u tome da se u tome da se apsorpcija dešava drugačije, nisam zapamtila detalje, ali se dešava i željezo se lakše podnosi.
Godinu dvije iza toga sam od prijateljice magistre iz Sarajeva dobila preporuku za tot hema, tražila hematologa za mišljenje i dao je dobru ocjenu. Nažalost tot hema se kod nas ne može nabaviti.
I...kontrolirajte si b12 ako uzimate željezo dulje vrijeme, jer ga željezo troši da bi se resorbiralo.

----------


## Mojca

vjet = savjet.
U autu sam...

----------


## rozalija

Blekonja ako je taj tvoj lijek stari Retafer moguja pogledati u Mostaru pa ti ga spremiti busom za Split. Ja sam ga pila u trudnoći.Samo javi ako treba ja ti spremim.

----------


## Blekonja

> Blekonja ako je taj tvoj lijek stari Retafer moguja pogledati u Mostaru pa ti ga spremiti busom za Split. Ja sam ga pila u trudnoći.Samo javi ako treba ja ti spremim.


a evo MartinaP kaže da je, ajde da ne začatavamo čujemo se na pp

----------


## MalaMa

joj zubić žao mi je da si u bolnici, ali kao što i cure kažu bolje je da si pod nadzorom. iako znam da je teško. drži se!

----------


## Mali Mimi

zubić vila da ti brzo prođe vrijeme u bolnici~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 Imam jedno pitanje jučer me neka žena pita u kojem sam mj. trudnoće i totalno me zbunila, ja znam da sam u 20 tt (tj. punih 19) ali koji je to mjesec? Rekla sam joj da sam u 4 mj. jer računam da sam na pola trudnoće a onda danas tražim po internetu i vidim da je već 5 mj. :Unsure:  :Confused:

----------


## zubic.vila

Tlak je dobar. Ubuduće ću prije pregleda popiti Normabel da se smirim i na mjerenju će biti odličan!  :Smile:  Sutra idem kući!
Cerviks se skratio za 8mm u tjedan dana, al doktor kaže da je dobar. Ipak je sad i porod bliže!
Hvala vam što mislite na mene!
Mali Mimi, najlakše ti računati po datumu zadnje menstruacije+ 1 tjedan. Npr. ako je z.m. bila 01.01. puna 3 mjeseca trudna si 08.04. Meni tako najlakše!

----------


## Mali Mimi

super za tlak
Da utvrdim, znači ako sam ja z.m. imala 1.12. onda sam do 8.4. bila u 4 mj. a nakon toga ušla sam u 5mj?

----------


## zubic.vila

Da, po mojoj računici!  :Smile:

----------


## beilana

Mimi ja racunam ovak, termin mi je 17.5. Znaci 17.4.budem 8 mjeseci. Ulazim u 9., al ak me ko pita koliko sam T, kazem 8mj.. Tak ti je najlakse racunat

----------


## Mali Mimi

pa da ali meni štima i ova računica od zubic.vila jer mi je termin 8.9. pa to je to :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## anddu

Joj Mimi, na moj rođendan  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mali Mimi

anddu

----------


## 123beba

booooooook!  :Smile:  Moram sa vama ovo podjeliti... sestra me je danas na pregledu dobro nasmijala... Kao i obično, prva stvar koju radi je da me izvaže - i tako ja stanem na vagu, a sestra u čudu gleda prema meni (inače sam 174 cm visoka i na zadnjem pregledu sam imala 83,5 kg) i kaže mi: imate 120 kg  :Smile:  Sva sreća što smo utvrdili da je vaga potrgana jer bih već pomislila da se pretvaram u slonicu ako u par tjedana dobijem 40 kg  :Smile:   No, sve u svemu, početak je bio smješan, a moja curka i ja smo dobro i lijepo napredujemo!

Pozdrav svima vama i vašim bebicama!

----------


## mare41

evo ja u 27.pocela zapravo oticati, dosad bili samo malo bolni prsti, a sad stopala ko buhtle, a i kile naglo skocile, al cure lijepo rastu pa je sve drugo manje bitno
pusa svima

----------


## Gabi25

Samo da se kratko javim- ni drugo skidanje s tokolize nije uspjelo, ostanem prikljucena na infuziju do 34. tt u bolnici. 
Danas smo točno 30 tt, valjda ćemo izdržati

----------


## bubekica

*Gabi25* drz se!  :Kiss:

----------


## Bluebella

> Samo da se kratko javim- ni drugo skidanje s tokolize nije uspjelo, ostanem prikljucena na infuziju do 34. tt u bolnici. 
> Danas smo točno 30 tt, valjda ćemo izdržati


Gabi  :Love:

----------


## hope31

Gabi25 zasto toliko dugo na tokolizi?jesi li otvorena?sad mi malo nije jasno

----------


## Mojca

Gabi  :Heart:  drži se... vibram da ti što brže ide dan za danom... 
Hug.

----------


## Gabi25

Zato sto čim me skinu s tokolize dobijem trudove, a ne bih se bas htjela poroditi u 31. tt

----------


## Inesz

Gabi, 
ti ćeš roditi u 38 tt  :Smile: 

U to ime evo ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bluebella

> Zato sto čim me skinu s tokolize dobijem trudove, a ne bih se bas htjela poroditi u 31. tt


smiješ barem malo prošetati ili si stalno u krevetu?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Gabi25 da izdržiš čim duže~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ja jučer počela osjećati i lupkanje (bar mislim da je to to), a i stigao mi na svijet nećak :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## hope31

> Zato sto čim me skinu s tokolize dobijem 
> trudove, a ne bih se bas htjela poroditi u 31. tt


aha,naravno draga,nije mi bilo jasno jer sam i ja lezala u bolnici a nisam venozno dobijala vec sam pila tablete..ja sam sutra punih 30 tt tako da smo blizu s terminima,drzim nam fige da sto duze ostanemo skupa s bebicama u trbuhu,ja isto moram mirovati cijeli lijevi bok mi se ostrugo vec..drzi se draga proci ce sve to

----------


## Mury

> Gabi, 
> ti ćeš roditi u 38 tt 
> 
> U to ime evo ~~~~~~~~~


Potpisujem i dodajem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!! Drži se mila  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

> smiješ barem malo prošetati ili si stalno u krevetu?


Samo na wc i tusiranje 2 puta tjedno, čak ponekad i jedem lezeci, strah me za poludit :Sad: 
Inesz rijeci ti se pozlatile, ja bi bila presretna da izdrzim do 35. tt

----------


## mare41

gabi, draga, i ja vjerujem da ce biti sve najbolje, drzi se

----------


## MalaMa

gabi drži se i nek dani brzo lete!

----------


## Mojca

> Gabi, 
> ti ćeš roditi u 38 tt 
> 
> U to ime evo ~~~~~~~~~



Tako i nikako drugačije! 
 :Smile:  
Gabi, drži nam se.  :Love:

----------


## Bluebella

> Samo na wc i tusiranje 2 puta tjedno, čak ponekad i jedem lezeci, strah me za poludit
> Inesz rijeci ti se pozlatile, ja bi bila presretna da izdrzim do 35. tt


drži se draga, proći će i to, kad zagrliš svoju ljepoticu sve budeš zaboravila  :Heart:

----------


## frka

Gabi, bit će sve ok čim reagiraš na tokolizu... a za 2 tjedna se možeš malo opustiti  :Wink:  bit će sve to dobro  :Smile:

----------


## uporna

* Gabi25* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*mare* bitno da cure napreduju a oticanje je neugodna nuspojava i ~~~~~~~~~~ da ne pretjera

----------


## milasova8

Gabi,drzi se..

Ja imam osjecaj da su mi noge pune vode iako ne naoticem,nekako teske..jel to moguce?!

----------


## mare41

milasova, i ta tezina je voda, jel se trudis dosta piti i piskiti?

----------


## anddu

Gabi, drži se, misli na tebe i curku stalno  :Heart: , ja bogme od kad sam puštena doma na mirovanje zbog hodanja po bolnici baš i ne mirujem stalno. Prebacili me s andola na fragmin pa morali sanirati kapilaru u nosu i zbog toga izgubila po bolnici tri dana. Sad jedva čekam ponedjeljak kad nam je kontrola, samo da je stanje nepromijenjeno s cerviksom  :scared: .

----------


## deniii

pozzdrav curke , evo napokon se i ovo sunce ukazalo ja odmah nekako veselija hihi
*zubić* drži se bolje da si pod nadzorom neg da se misliš doam jel sve ok
*gabi* i ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da dogurate 38tj  :Love: 
*mala mimi* nas dvije smo tu negdje,,,,,ja sam do 20tj kao osjećala nešto al nisam imala pojma jel to beba il šta, s nekih 20+4 sam osjetila to nježno lupkanje iznutra,al ono kad legnem i smirim se, a evo  čini mi se da cura jutros na poslu tipka sa mnom hihihi sreća pa nije ranoranioc budi se izgleda tek u 8,30 h

----------


## milasova8

Ja sam pocela piskiti krv :Sad: 
Sad idem kod gina vidjeti sta je..koma
A pijem dosta tekucine,Mare..
Sad me je napala nekakva infekcija

----------


## 123beba

Gabi, mislim na vas i šaljem ~~~~~~~~ da izdržite bar do 35!  Drži se!!!!

Milasova, javi što kaže dr. Držim  :fige:  da sve bude ok.

----------


## sanda1977

> Samo da se kratko javim- ni drugo skidanje s tokolize nije uspjelo, ostanem prikljucena na infuziju do 34. tt u bolnici. 
> Danas smo točno 30 tt, valjda ćemo izdržati


puno vibrica da izdržite i više ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## zubic.vila

Milasova, čuvaj se. Vjerojatno je neki urinfekt. 
Gabi, da još dugo izdržite skupa.
Meni se tlak stabilizirao, izašla sam iz bolnice. U ponedjeljak kontrolni ctg i uzv cerviksa. Doktor rekao da je najbitnije da izdržimo u komadu do 35.tt. Tješim se da su to samo još 2 tjedna.

----------


## milasova8

Zubic,drago mi je da je tlak sad dobar..
Sutra idem u lab napravit urinokulturu i kks pa cemo vidjeti

----------


## beilana

Ooo zubic pa ti si meni blizu. Bas gledam, pa jel nema ni jedna da joj je termin prije mog? Il ne gledam dobro? Ja sam u petak na pregledu. Prosli utorak mi se cervix smanjio pa me zanima jesam se vec mozda pocela otvarat jer jucer tokom keksa sam imala tak neki skroz cudan osjecaj duboko nutra...il je to moja masta. 
Milasova drzim fige da je sve ok.
Mare ~~~~~~~~~~~da ti oticanje ne uzrokuje nikakve probleme. Provjeri tlak i proteine u mokraci ak oticu ruke il glava

----------


## amyx

Gabi25 mozete vas dvije to ... Izdrzi jos 2 tjedna a onda ces lakse disati

----------


## MalaMa

beilana, ne znam jel ima koja prije tebe  :Smile:  ali ja sam tjedan prije zubić tako da smo si blizu  :Smile: 

zubić držite se još malo!

----------


## Argente

Milasova, što kažu nalazi?
Gabi25 ~~~~~~~~~ da što duže izdržite

...i da vam se pohvalim da od mene stiže još jedan potencijalni zet  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

milasova, i ja cekam
cure cuvalice i lezalice, drzite se
cure u terminu, sretno
argente, volim da je veci izbor za zetove. pogotovo mladje :Smile: 
oticanje rjesavam s vise tekucine, vise odmora, sutra smo 27 t, i svi nalazi ok, cure se šire i komodaju

----------


## kismet

> milasova, i ja cekam
> cure cuvalice i lezalice, drzite se
> cure u terminu, sretno
> argente, volim da je veci izbor za zetove. pogotovo mladje
> oticanje rjesavam s vise tekucine, vise odmora, sutra smo 27 t, i svi nalazi ok, cure se šire i komodaju


Potpis na mare, nema se što dodati, i ovdje prijavljujem jednu buduću udavaču  :Razz:

----------


## milasova8

drage moje,evo sutra idem po neke nalaze,nosim urin za urinokulturu jer danas nisu uzimali nalze(nadam se da mogu to ostavit u petrovoj,jer idem sutra na UZV tamo) pa ćemo vidjeti.
Uglavnom,mokraća je sada normalne boje,ali ono što me muči je zatvor..već tjedan dana točno ni S od Stolice :Sad:  ..iako jedem sve što potiče probavu,ništa..
vidjet ću sutra šta dr.kaže..
osjećam užasan pritisak unutra,vjerovatno od punih crijeva,ne znam kako da opišem..kao da mi je naotečeno sve unutra..jedva čekam sutrašnji pregled da vidim kako mi je frajerčić..
sva sreća što ga osjećam svaki dan i noć..

----------


## milasova8

Argente,kismet čestitam na sinu i kćerkici :Smile:

----------


## beilana

Da se malko javimo. Mi u bolnici. Mrva mi slabo jako slabo napreduje zadnjih 2tj, plodne vode mali, ne znam od kud samo najednom. Reko mi privatni gin da ce me vjerojatno uskoro poradati jer bebi ocito nekaj fali u trbuhu. Tu u bolnici nist ne spominju. Cekam nalaze i sslusam 3x dnevno moje najljepse maleno srceko

----------


## Beti3

*beilana*, veliki pozdrav. Brzo ćete se vas dvije voziti (juriti u srebrnoj strijeli, ili ste kupili nešto manje brzo :Smile: ). Trudim se razveseliti te. Uspijevam li?

----------


## beilana

> *beilana*, veliki pozdrav. Brzo ćete se vas dvije voziti (juriti u srebrnoj strijeli, ili ste kupili nešto manje brzo). Trudim se razveseliti te. Uspijevam li?


Hahaha.kupili nekaj jace brzo.  Loool. Tocno sam misla da si tak nest napisala. Uspjevas,da.
Jedino si mislim ak me budu tu drzali do termina pa puklla bum...bez svoje jurilice  :Smile: )

----------


## mare41

beilana, drzite se
milasova, jesi javila doktoru za zatvor? mozda ti da kakve tablete ili sirup za ciscenje, to je predugo

----------


## frka

milasova, sirup od šljive i smokve - 100% prirodno i učinkovito. potraži u ljekarni... i jesi sigurna da si baš piškila krv? da nije bila samo full tamno narančasta mokraća? kad je u pitanju infekcija pri kojoj se baš vidi krv u mokraći, tu su obično prisutni i jaki bolovi i pečenje...

beilana, mi smo od 35tt do kraja imali popriličan manjak plodne vode i ležali po 3. put u bolnici. prvo su nam isto rekli da je u pitanju zastoj u razvoju, ali se na kraju ispostavilo da je to bila greška - N. se rodila s 39tt s 3630g. samo neka vas prate - zastoj i manjak vode upućuju na to da vjerovatno posteljica i protoci ne šljakaju kako spada... sve će to biti ok ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Argente, kismet  :Zaljubljen:  za kombinaciju!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Argente znači i kod tebe bećar he,he
Kismet za curu :Kiss:

----------


## MalaMa

milasova da sve bude dobro na kontroli i da se sve riješi s tom probavom. uf znam kak je to grozno.

beilana, sretno da izdržite još malo. kažu da posteljica stari i da u zadnjim tjednima sve slabije funkcionira. curi bi vjerojatno van. šta će više tako nagurana unutra, zna da ju vani čeka mamica i maženje i paženje.

----------


## milasova8

Beilana,neka vas jos koji dan u komadu i onda slijedi zeljno upoznavanje :Smile: 
Frka,krv je bila milijon posto ,jako me zabrinulo,.namjerno sam piskila u bijelu plasticnu casu da vidim boju kad ono krv,krv..vise krvi nego prave zute mokrace..
Vidjet cu sve sad..nadam se da je bebica dobro

----------


## Mali Mimi

milasova8~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude sve u redu

----------


## beilana

Hvala curke. Niko nist ne prica o porodu. Na ctgu sam 3x dnevno. Popodne idem na uzv da opet oni vide kaj se dogada.ona je vesela djevojcica. Lupka skace,a najvise dok snimamo srceko. Tad ju trazim...pa trazim..vjesto se sakriva. Saljemo vam puse.
Nadam se da budemo cim duze 3u1

----------


## Gabi25

Milasova da sve bude u redu~~~~~~~~
I potpisujem frku za sirup od smokve i sljive- spasio me sad u bolnici 

Mene su danas pregledali i stanje je nepromjenjeno od pregleda prije 3 tjedna sto je zapravo jako dobro, nisam se vise otvarala i nastavljam sa istim režimom lezanja do daljnjega

----------


## zubic.vila

Beilana, čula sam dosta takvih priča da nešto nije u redu sa razvojem bebe, da ne dobiva na težini. Na kraju rođena zdrava dječica u terminu! Kolika je sad curka?
Milasova, da sve bude dobro. Nalaz urinokulture se  dosta čeka, dok porastu kolonije bakterija. Al već će ti nalaz sedimenta urina pokazati jel ima krvi, bakterija u mokraći. I naravno, ako je jača upala, bit će povišen i CRP iz krvi!

----------


## beilana

Zubic vila sicusna jako. Prosli cetvrtak 2125 a ovaj cetvrtak 2180
Kasnije sam u bolnici na uzv pa cu vidjet jel se kaj promjenilo il mozda gin krivo izmjeril. Al trbuscek nam je za 32+6 bio jucer  :Sad:  i prosli tj dost pl.vode a od juce manjak

----------


## zubic.vila

Vidjeti ćeš što će još reći na uzv danas, al kad sam sad ležala u bolnici bila je cura trudna puna 33 tjedna, bebica procjenjena na 2kg i doktor nije zvučao zabrinuto. Njoj svaki tren može puknuti vodenjak, skroz je napet, pa je zbog toga u bolnici.
Ovo za plodnu vodu stvarno ne znam. A i te procjene težine su skroz subjektivne!

----------


## beilana

Da. Za 33tj je to ok. Al ne za 36. Ona se i spustila za porod. Pise cx 1/2 1cm od ovoja glavice. Ne znam kaj to tocno znaci al znam da se pripremila kak treba. U noci su me lovili laznjaci. Al su stali. Nakon pregleda jucer sam krvarila i sad jos smeckasto nakon pisanja. Sad ne znam jel to cep il je od pregleda. Vidjet cemo. Boje se da bi mogli otkucaji pocet padat kad joj nest kod mame u trbuhu fali. Drugi tjedan budem pametnija valjda

----------


## zubic.vila

Držite se! Mora sve bit dobro!  :Smile: 
U ovim našim trudnoćama, sami stresovi. Od samog početka!

----------


## hope31

Gabi25 da izdrzite sto dulje skupa,bit ce to sve ok
beilana i moja bebica je isto za sada sicusna,ja sam sad 30+2,a sa 29 tj je bio 1270,dr kaze da je to ok al meni se cini malo a i te procjene ne znam koliko su tocne..
~~~~~~~ da ostanete jos skupa pa onda grlenje i mazenje :Smile: 
cure jel vama kome ovako meni vec jedno 2 tj stalno mokre gacice,al kad pogledam bude samo bijeli iscjedak,sve ne strah da ne curka plodna voda,stalno sam mokra nekako

----------


## MalaMa

beilana i gabi da bude sve uredu ~~~~~~~~~~~~

hope ja od sredine trudnoće imam problema s tim iscjetkom i zato svako malo imam osjećaj da sam mokra, ali je to zapravo od njega. inače mi je sve ok s brisevima pa se ni ne sekiram. samo stalno moram mijenjati dnevne. vjerojatno ti je to samo osjećaj zbog iscjetka.

----------


## hope31

da i meni su brisevi ok,i ja stalno mijenjam gacice,malo si me smirila,jer strah me od kad sam bila u bolnici samo osluskujem

----------


## milasova8

Beilana,da izdrzite jos malo~~~~~

Mi evo gotovi s pregledom,sve je ok,ja zatvorena.
A.sto je najbitnije bebica uziva,lijepo nam napreduje..presladak je,ima punije usnice na mamu :Smile: 
Sad je 1100 g 27+2..
Sad po nalaze da vidim koja me bestija napala,

----------


## kismet

milasova, super za pregled i bebića, nek i dalje bude sve super  :Smile: 
beilana, držim fige za što dulje 2 u 1, nek se ljepotica još malo strpi

hope, gabi, zubićvila, malama - vibrice šaljem, nek se bebići strpe do termina  :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

> milasova, super za pregled i bebića, nek i dalje bude sve super 
> beilana, držim fige za što dulje 2 u 1, nek se ljepotica još malo strpi
> 
> hope, gabi, zubićvila, malama - vibrice šaljem, nek se bebići strpe do termina


X
malo sam lijena ne zamjerite  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

odlično milasova  :Smile: , glavno da je bebač ok. beštije će već se riješiti.

----------


## milasova8

Nalazi su uredni,sve u granicama normale..
Ogtt isto.uredan..
Cekam nalaz UK u utorak..

----------


## mare41

a sta s opstipacijom? jesi spominjala?

----------


## milasova8

Jesam,to kazu da trebam doc ak mi sirup ne pomogne pa.klizmu da mi naprave :Sad: 
Cim 3 dana izostane stolica da se moram javiti

----------


## mare41

eto vidis, aj drzim fige da rijesis

----------


## Gabi25

> Jesam,to kazu da trebam doc ak mi sirup ne pomogne pa.klizmu da mi naprave
> Cim 3 dana izostane stolica da se moram javiti


Ajme a nama ti vriste da ne može klizma u tako malim tjednima trudnoće jer može izazvati kontrakcije i grceve
Milasova pokušaj sa sirupom, stvarno je dobar

----------


## beilana

Milasova vibrrr da se prirodno ispraznis. Super za nalaze
Ja isto dobila krvnu sliku i ogtt, sve uredno cak i zeljezo iako ga ne pijem. Sutra dajem urin za urinokulturu. Tlak mi je juce bio povisen od svih stresova. Danas se HB vratio u normalu.koji problemi zbog tlaka 140/80ajme meni. Digli frku. Ja im kazem pa ljudi moji ja saznala da mi bebin trbuscic zaostaje, da fali pv, da moram hitno u bolnicu da bebi stane srce i vi se cudite da mi tlak narasao? Odma normabel i tableta za tlak pa mi spustili na 80/50 s nekim kao jaaako slabim tabletama. Sad je bio 120/70 bez terapije. Opet oni meni normabel da ne poraste. I nemogu objasnit da ja nemam problema s tlakom. A vec su mi rekli bez obzira na sve da budem do kraja T u bolnici zbog visokog tlaka. Samo jedan je bio povisen. I kak se nebi nervirala? Sad se nebudem cudila ak bu od svih tih gluposti visok

----------


## medonija

*milasova*  ja od prvog dana trudnoće muku mučim sa stolicom :Sad: 
zapravo 4-5 dana je ok i redovno, a onda nastane "zastoj" 2-3 dana... sirup od smokve i šljive je pomogao prvih par puta, a onda se crijeva naviknu...
hvala Bogu, to mi je ipak jedina trudnička tegoba, da nema toga(i trbuha :Grin: ) ne bih ni znala da sam trudna!

evo ti moj recept od zadnjeg zastoja koji je trajao 4 dana pa su trebale dodatne mjere uz sirup: večera žganci s probiotikom, 3-4 žlice sirupa, za doručak prvo jabuka+ veeeelika čaša mlake vode+lanene s probiotiokom+kava s mlijekom   iiiiii...  :Klap:

----------


## zubic.vila

Beilana, pa kud još i to s tlakom?!
Kako je prošao ultrazvuk jučer? Što kažu?

----------


## Argente

ajoj, suosjećam...bojim se da nakon 7 dana blage metode više ne pomažu  :Unsure:  možda još glicerinski čepići?
Moj rekord je 4 dana - i to zato jer se uglavnom držim medonijinog menija plus donat, sok od šljiva, cedevita, kiseli kupus, suhe šljive i žlica maslinovog natašte  :Laughing: 
Istina, taj sirup još nisam probala, ajde milasova javi je li on riješio stvar!

Beilana, bome stroge kriterije za tlak ti imaju...ma ne vjerujem da bi te samo radi toga zadržali u bolnici?

----------


## frka

> Ajme a nama ti vriste da ne može klizma u tako malim tjednima trudnoće jer može izazvati kontrakcije i grceve
> Milasova pokušaj sa sirupom, stvarno je dobar


potpisujem. čim sam pročitala post da bi te klistirali, odmah mi je to palo na pamet. probaj sirup od smokve i šljive i ako ne pomogne Portalak. ali bjež' od klizme...

----------


## mare41

i ja se slažem s argentić da teško blagi sirup pomaže nakon 8 dana...šta portalak isto ne uzrokuje grčeve (nije da se kužim), otkad pijem Mg nemam tih problema

----------


## 123beba

Ja se isto pridržavam ovih blagih metoda i nekako ide "redovito" svakih par dana... No, ne pijem donat mg jer mi je odvratan, a baš sam u zadnjih par dana imala buđenje u noći od grceva u nogama pa ako ima tko neki dobar savjet što da uzmem, a da nije tableta ni donat?

----------


## frka

meni je sirup od smokve i šljive pomogao i nakon više od 10 dana... ali istina je da se organizam brzo navikne na njega ako se redovito koristi... ista stavr vrijedi i za Mg... portalak mi nije izazivao grčeve i u bolnici su rekli da ne bi trebao.

----------


## frka

123beba, imaš Bioelektrin Mg u prahu...

----------


## mare41

ja uzimam taj u prahu, prvenstveno jer ne sadrzi secer
bas sam citala da su u zadnjem tromjesjecju grcevi uobicajeni, i to bi mg trebao ublazit

----------


## beilana

Ajooj, meni bas sve pomaze za probavu. Da kaj pojedem zacas sam na wcu. Ne znam jesi pokusala s mlijekom? Ja sam na pocetku imala zatvor i odkad pijem pola litre mlijeka dnevno sve se izreguliralo.
Da, strogi su zbog tlaka. 4x dnevno mi mjere tlak. I samo je taj prvi bil povisen. Al oni meni na moj normalan tlak 110/70daju normabele da slucajno ne poraste. A ja znam da nebude. I onda sam ljuta jako

----------


## Argente

Portalak se po mom siromašnom jednokratnom iskustvu pokazao izuzetno učinkovitim i bez i najmanjeg grča.
E sad, onda nit sam bila trudna nit zatvorena, to je bila priprema za operaciju...

123beba, mislim da ti za grčeve u nogama ne gine magnezij, a šta se tableta ne može isto smrviti u prah?

----------


## milasova8

Hvala svima na savjetima..
Sve sam probala od prehrane,preostaje mi sirup.
Jucer imala stolicu kao pticica,nista konkretno..danas 9 dan,uzas..
Ne bi ni ja na klistir,pribat cu i sa tim portalakom

----------


## đurđa76

možda planinski čaj,mislim da njega možeš a otvara sto posto

----------


## mare41

i to za ptičice je pomak, bude, samo se trudi

----------


## Beti3

> Ja isto dobila krvnu sliku i ogtt, sve uredno cak i zeljezo iako ga ne pijem.


Zašto misliš da je čudno da je željezo dobro iako ga ne piješ? Pa, jedeš. Nema ni jednog razloga da inače zdrava trudnica ima smanjeno željezo. Ne treba dodavati ni željezo, ni vitamine, ni ikakve druge pripravke. Dovoljno je normalno se hraniti.

A za tlak...samo ti pusti njih da paničare i brinu o tebi. I o tvojoj bebi. Neka tlak ostane u normali. To je pametna odluka.

----------


## Runa

Milasova, imaš od Schneekoppea *Leinsamen plus,* mješavina usitnjenog lana s ljuskicama i datuljama. Natašte ga uzmeš s malo mlijeka, a dr u bolnicu mi je rekla da je ona to uzimala sa sokom od naranče. Ima ga za kupiti u dm navodno, ja ga uzimam u ktcu. Portalak sam isto pila natašte, ali ne žlicu dvije, nego onak iz flaše potegnula. I uvijek mi je pomoglo kad mi je MM skuhao čaj od kamilice, ali samo je filter kratko umočio u kipuću vodu i jako, jako zašećerio. I naravno, svaki put prije pregleda kod gin pred ordinacijom me stisne samo od sebe, zbog nervoze pa me strah da se nešto ne dogodi na stolu :D
Pozdrav svim curkama. Puse

----------


## beilana

> Zašto misliš da je čudno da je željezo dobro iako ga ne piješ? Pa, jedeš. Nema ni jednog razloga da inače zdrava trudnica ima smanjeno željezo. Ne treba dodavati ni željezo, ni vitamine, ni ikakve druge pripravke. Dovoljno je normalno se hraniti.
> 
> A za tlak...samo ti pusti njih da paničare i brinu o tebi. I o tvojoj bebi. Neka tlak ostane u normali. To je pametna odluka.


Pa kad mi je tlak dobar. Evo bez ikakvih lijekova 110/60. 
A misla sam da mi je zeljezo nisko jer mi se cijele dane i noci samo spava. I nikak se naspavat kak se spada. Al ocito je to proljetni umor. Uvijek sam u proljece za nist  :Kiss:

----------


## Bluebella

evo još jedne koja muku muči s zatvorom  :gaah:  jedva svaki treći dan uspijem... kupila danas sirup od smokva i šljiva.. javim rezultat  :Grin: 

milasova, gabi i beilana ... držite se cure  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure
  a   pokiselit  lan  u malo   vode  navecer - ujutro nataste  popit  ono  ulje  lana  
i  sirup  Duphalac  meni  dr.  dala  u trudnoci

----------


## zubic.vila

Zanima me ako je tko imao slično iskustvo!
U noći sa petka na subotu sam opet imala cjelonoćne kontrakcije. Trbuh bio tvrd cijeli jučerašnji dan. Sad su kontrakcije uobičajene, par dnevno, al me bole prepone, zdjelica i uz pritisak dolje imam pritisak i na debelo crijevo. Kao da stalno moram na wc.
Inače, danas sam 32+3. Mali je jako nisko, okrenut glavicom. Sutra idem na pregled, pa nisam htjela zvat doktora prije!

----------


## tonili

Zubić vilo neznam što bih ti rekla...Kontrakcije jesu uobičajene, ali ja bih na tvom mjestu možda ipak otišla da me pogledaju, radi ovog pritiska na debelo crijevo - naročito ako se učestalost kontrakcija poveća... Imaš li u blizini neku ginekologiju? Možda je i tvoj liječnik dežuran.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Zanima me ako je tko imao slično iskustvo!
> U noći sa petka na subotu sam opet imala cjelonoćne kontrakcije. Trbuh bio tvrd cijeli jučerašnji dan. Sad su kontrakcije uobičajene, par dnevno, al me bole prepone, zdjelica i uz pritisak dolje imam pritisak i na debelo crijevo. Kao da stalno moram na wc.
> Inače, danas sam 32+3. Mali je jako nisko, okrenut glavicom. Sutra idem na pregled, pa nisam htjela zvat doktora prije!


Ne mogu reci je li slicno iskustvo, ali imala sam par epizoda sa cescim BH kontrakcijama, pritiskom nisko u zdjelici i stalnom potrebom za mokrenjem. Kod mene nije bilo uzrokovano nikakvom infekcijom niti je rezultiralo nekim promjenama.
S obzirom da ti je sutra redovan pregled, vjerojatno bih na tvom mjestu popila magnezij i legla na lijevi bok do daljnjega. Ukoliko bi se bolovi (bilo koji-leda, prepone, trbuh) pojacali, dolazili i odlazili (meni dosad nikad bolovi nisu bili u intervalima, na to pazim kad sam zabrinuta), pocelo te stvarno tjerati na wc, ja bih u tom slucaju svakako do dr.

----------


## zubic.vila

Doktor mi je sutra dežuran, zato me i naručio. Imam njegov mob, mogu ga nazvati, al mi neugodno kad je nedjelja.
Inače za kontrakcije pijem Mg direct i Nifedipin 2x na dan. Još ću malo pričekati, pa ako se pogorša, nazvat ću ga.

----------


## tonili

Slažem se s macom - lezi, odmaraj, popij nešto za i+opuštanje. I ako se nastavi - nemoj da ti bude neugodno, nazovi liječnika i traži savjet.
Neka sve bude ok  :Kiss:

----------


## zubic.vila

Kad imam te noćne kontrakcije, ona su užasne. Svakih 5 minuta! Ponekad me strah da neću razlikovati početne trudove od njih, jer me dosta bole. Osobito kad boli skroz nisko!

----------


## tonili

Ja nisam imala BH kontrakcije dok sam još bila kod kuće, ali kad u bolnici nisam bila sigurna imam li trudnove il  BH, dali su mi normabel i rekli, ak ne prođu da su pravi trudovi...Bome, tak je i bilo. Prošli nisu, a ja sam završila na tokolizi.

----------


## zubic.vila

E, dobro. Da znam razliku!  :Smile:  Popila sam i normabel prije 2 sata. Sad je trbuh dobar, iako meni u bolnici uvijek kažu da je toniziran i da ne bi trebao biti tako tvrd!
Ma, samo da izdržimo još tih par tjedana!

----------


## MalaMa

zubic kakvo je stanje? još malo izdržite. ~~~~~~~~ za što duži 2u1. dečku se zbilja žuri.

----------


## zubic.vila

Dobro je! Cerviks se skratio, al nisam otvorena. U ponedjeljak opet uzv cerviksa!
Glavno da sam kod kuće, da ne moram opet u bolnicu!

----------


## Bluebella

drage moje ... evo i mene na strogom mirovanju  :Sad: 
danas na poslu se ustala da idem sa kolegicom na gablec a niz nogu mi se slio potok krvi.... odamah dragi došao po mene i odvezao me u Vili na uvz. bebica je ok, srčeko i dalje kuca, ali nam se stvorio veliki hematom u obliku srpa koji krvari. sad sam doma u horizontali i nema mrdanja....

----------


## MalaMa

ajoj bluebella. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude uredu. iš,iš hematom!

----------


## Gabi25

Bluebella drži se i da hematom sto brže iscuri, pripremi se na krvarenje neko vrijeme. Držim velike fige~~~~~~~

----------


## legal alien

bluebella citajuci tvoj post imala sam flash back svog krvarenja. dobro da je doktor vidio odmah o cemu se radi. sad samo slusaj doca i odmaraj. bitno je da je beba dobro a hematom ce se ocistiti samo ti moras mirovati. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ja sam skinuta sa strogog mirovanja. ne krvarim, bambini su super. sad sve laganini, ma zapravo nista ne radim, samo odmaram, jedem i prosetam se po uru dnevno. bas sam ljenguza. kontrola za 2 tjedna pa cu onda nadam se dobiti zeleno svjetlo za put u zgb na pregled.

----------


## kismet

legal alien, super za bebiće i uživaj!
bluebella, odmaraj i biti će sve ok, hematom će se resorbirati i/ili iscuriti, samo smireno i pomalo, glavno da je bebica na mjestu i srčeko kuca...

----------


## milasova8

Bluebella,samo miruj i vibram da hematom sto prijr ode..

Ja dobila nalaz urinokulture,pise saprofiti 10 na 4.. Neam pojma sta je to,sad cu zvat da vidim

----------


## milasova8

Legal,neka su tvoje bebice pobijedile zlocesti hematom,sad samo uzivaj

----------


## Bluebella

sad sam se malo smirila, al bilo je grdo.
imala sam suknju i hulahopke, krv se samo slila po nogama. totalna panika. jedna kolegica traži uloške, druga zove doktora, treća otišla u dućan po druge hulahopke da ne idem golih nogu doktoru... užas... mislila sam da je sve gotovo  :Sad:  sjedalo od auta puno krvi, od paravana do stolice za uzv ostao trag... baš koma.
sad sam u horizontali i ne mrdam.... samo nek srčeko kuca... a i krvarenje se malo smirilo, nije tak dramatično više.
dobila sam injekciju progesterona i svaka dva dana moram ići na injekciju i piti utriće dodatno

----------


## Bluebella

legal alien... koliko dugo si krvarila?

----------


## željkica

Bluebella draga drži se, ma bit će to sve dobro,kako si ti meni rekla think pink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Love: 
zašto ti hematomi dolaze?

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella draga drži se, ma bit će to sve dobro,kako si ti meni rekla think pink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> zašto ti hematomi dolaze?


Think Pink mi je stalno u glavi  :Smile: 
tebi draga čestitam na srčeku ... ne znam dali sam ti čestitala....

čitala sam objašnjenja odakle hemtami.. pa sam našla neka objašnjenja  http://www.moja-dijeta.com.hr/hematom-u-trudnoci/ uglavnom... bitno je da se ne proširi...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bluebella samo ti miruj i nadamo se da će se čim prije situacija poboljšati

----------


## spodoba

Bluebella..drzim figetine!! ♥

Svima veliki mahhhh i mazite buse!!

----------


## 123beba

Bluebella, veliki  :Love:  ne mogu si niti zamisliti koji je to strah i šok odjednom... Hvala Bogu da snažno  :Heart:  kuca i samo neka nastavi hrabro kucati za svoju mamu! Drži se i da čim prije sve bude ok pa da možete opet opušteno uživati i ti i tvoja bebolina  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ginger

Bluebella ~~~~~~~~~
samo miruj, da taj zlocesti hematom mirno ode
Znam kak ti je, imam iza sebe dvije trudnoce s krvarenjem
Samo lezi i ne mrdaj
Jel postoji mogucnost da ti netko dodje dati te injekcije?
Meni su dolazili doma (lijecnici iz uze obitelji), nisam ustajala iz kreveta
Sad te ceka igra zivaca, drz se!

----------


## Ginger

I svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~ da sto duze ostanete 2u1 i 3u1

----------


## Moe

Kakav divan dan danas, idealno za susret s Mini-Moe, preko ekrana  :Smile: 

Želim vam svima mirne trudnoće i porode u terminu!

----------


## mare41

fali mi mini moe kad se ne javlja, jedva cekam izvjestaj
ko ce nam se dokoturat u subotu na trg? javite se na temu zajedno za plodnost

----------


## Moe

Hvala ti mare moja  :Smile: 
Pojavim se u subotu ako se ne odvezemo nekamo na izlet van Zagreba. Prvo na Trg, a onda na Bazaar kod MSU-a.

----------


## maca papucarica

I ja bi setala sa vama, samo da nije kilometara za odvoziti prije setnje...  :Sad: 
Moe, uzivajte u gledanju danas i mahni Mini Moe i od nas  :Kiss: 

Bluebella, Beilana, Gabi25 i zubic vila ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sto bezbolnije i uspjesno mirovanje, ipak je nagrada za sve to naaajljepsa na svijetu  :Zaljubljen: 

Pusa svim sretnim okruglicama, ne zaboravite kolike smo sretnice sto nam je pruzena takva cast da nosimo nove zivote  :Smile:

----------


## beilana

Maco hvala  :Kiss: 
Ja saznala da sljedecih 10dana nejdem doma a ni dalje najvjerojatnije. Al mi brzo dani prolaze ak nist drugo. Mrva mi se juce nest smirila. Nije vise cijele dane mami aktivna pa sam jadna  :Sad:   al ok je dok mi dolazi ctg onda uzivam

----------


## tonili

Drage okruglice ja vas sve skupa još jednom pozivam da nam se pridružite ovu subotu u našoj šetnji po centru.
Evo, imamo otvoren i facebook event gdje možete vidjeti par fotki od prošle godine, čisto za inspiraciju i motivaciju!
https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/526745720701549/
Vidimo se!

A popisati se i eventualno dogovoriti za društvo možete i ovdje:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/79293-Z...ost-27-04-2013

----------


## željkica

cure jeste vi imale smeđkasti iscjedak u početku trudnoće?

----------


## Moe

Evo nas nakon pregleda. Beba je glavicom skroz nisko dolje. Sva je skvrčena, da joj je doktor jedva izmjerio trbuščić, igrala se s pupčanom vrpcom, pa je i te protoke jedva pohvatao..  :Smile:  Uglavnom sve je u redu! Sad znam šta me i s vremena na vrijeme pika pod grudima - njene pete kad se upire dugim nogama. Kako dr. kaže ima još šanse za okrenuti se drugačije, al da su puno veće šanse da će do samog kraja ostati u ovom položaju glavom prema dolje! Ja zadovoljna. Zatvorena sam, cerviks 4.3; Plodne vode dovoljno. Dok smo gledali njen mjehur kako je lijepo napunjen ona se odlučila popiškiti :D 
Preporučeno mi je mirovanje na lijevom boku narednih 2 tjedna, radi tog njenog prilično niskog položaja. Onda će biti 34 tt, i nema više rizika za nju ako se i odluči roditi. Sljedeći pregled je za 4 tjedna kod istog liječnika (s 36 tjedana), a dalje onda u bolnici (tjedan dana kasnije). 
Ovaj put nemam neke naročite slikice, pa vam nemam što pokazati, al vjerujte na riječ da je meni i dragom najljepša!  :Smile: 

Ne mogu vjerovati da nam je ostalo tako malo dana do termina (u potpisu). Divno mi je biti trudna, ja bih da duže potraje. A istovremeno jedva čekam taj čaroban susret!

----------


## KLARA31

željkica ja jesam,dugo je trajao,pa krvarenja...

----------


## MalaMa

> cure jeste vi imale smeđkasti iscjedak u početku trudnoće?


željkica i ja sam. počelo je na dan vađenja bete i onda svakih 4-5 dana do negdje 7-8 tt. važno je da nije svježa krv i da nije obilno. puno ti je trudnica s tim imalo problema.

----------


## MalaMa

moe  :Smile:  ne mogu vjerovat da ste curku uhvatili u nuždi  :Laughing: 
izdržite sad dva tjedna na boku, brzo će to. evo mi odbrojale u tom položaju 3 tjedna iz istog razloga. danas smo 34. puna, nekako kamen pada sa srca kako tjedni idu. jedva čekamo ponedjeljak i kontrolu s nadom da ćemo onda moći u šetnju.
uživajte u udarcima pod rebra  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

> željkica i ja sam. počelo je na dan vađenja bete i onda svakih 4-5 dana do negdje 7-8 tt. važno je da nije svježa krv i da nije obilno. puno ti je trudnica s tim imalo problema.


Hvala cure,evo danas nema ništa al isto sam ja ostala kući.

----------


## 123beba

Zubic vila, nadam se da ste dobro i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam vrijeme do  pon prođe čim prije i da na uzv sve bude ok!

Bluebella, kako si nam ti? Jel prestalo krvarenje ili se hematom još čisti? Nisam uspjela pohvatati ima li neki uobičajeni rok koliko dugo treba tim hematomima da se isčiste...

Legal alien, i trebaš biti ljenguza... iskoristi ovo vrijeme za sebe i uživanje u trudnoći... poslije će ionako biti veselo, ali bez puno odmora! 

Milasova, što su ti rekli za urinokulturu? 

Moe,  imale smo isti plan za subotu... prošetat ćemo tvoju mini moe i moju mini bebolinu po gradu... žao mi je što baš moraš mirovati, no čuvaj svoju curku pa da ste vas dvije dobro... a za šetnje će biti vremena!

Beilana, da dani što brže prolaze i da uživaš u igranju svoje beboline u buši! I naravno, da čim prije možete van iz bolnice!

MalaMa, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za kontrolu u pon i šetnje nakon toga! 

Gabi, kako si nam ti? Što kažu dr. ima li šanse da uskoro dođete kući?

ja danas ulazim u 30 tt i moram priznati da mi se čini da je sve to vrijeme proletilo... Baš smo jučer imali majstora da nam okreči sobičak za našu bebolinu pa da polako mogu posložiti stvari... Baš se veselim tome!

----------


## Gabi25

Ne vjerujem da cu ja doma sa curkom u busi već u rukama :Smile: 
Sad smo u 32. tt, do punih 34 će me držati na tokolizi a budući da moram na carski vjerojatno će me držati ovdje dok ne krenu trudovi ili do 37. tt
Takav je neki plan, ne žele apsolutno ništa riskirati jer većina doktora zna moju anamnezu sa 2 vanmatericne i hrpom ivf-ova. 

Svima puno vibrica za sto god vam treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bluebella

kod mene je krvarenje stalo... još samo neke smeđe žilice ispadaju. ležim i mirujem. išla sam danas samo do Vilija da mi sestra bocne injekciju i to je to. 

svim curama  :Kiss:

----------


## MalaMa

123beba još malo  :Smile:  proletit će i to.

gabi želim da vam dani što brže lete. znam kako je to kad moraš mirovat, još u bolnici. al brzo će to proć. ~~~~~~

svima malo dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## beilana

Gabi na istom smo, iz bolnice doma s bebom u rukama.
Cure koje ste rodile, kad pocinju oni lazni bolni trudovi? Ja vec nekih 5 dana imam strasan pritisak dolje od bebe, jako me boli stidna kost i prepone, a imam svaki dan po 2-3 lazna trudica. Il me prime u krizima i sire se do trbuha, il me grci dolje trbuh pa mi se nakratko preseli do kriza. Jel to normalno, u 37 sam tjednu, ili je ipak rano?  Vecinom je to oko ponoci.
Bila na protocima opet, sve ok. Nisu mi htjeli rec koliko je sad teska.
Citam i citam pa ne znam kaj se dogada, toliko nas je u bolnici.. drzim palceve da kaj duze izdrzimo i sve bude ok

----------


## frka

beilana, sve je to normalno u tim tjednima - što bi bilo prerano? a i da sutra rodiš, to je sasvim ok - gotovo ste u terminu.

štikla lady, AltGr+1 da se ne ponovi  :Smile: 

cure, svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

Gabi25, beilana da vam što brže vrijeme proleti u bolnici

----------


## maca papucarica

Evo i nas sa mjesecnog druzenja sa Klempicem putem malog ekrana!

Danas smo 32+4, mali veliki djecak ima 2300 g, i i dalje jaaako voli svoju posteljicu i skrivanje iza rucice, tako da nam je ova fotkica iz avatara izgleda jedina dok se ne rodi.
Ostalo sve 5, zatvorena, cerviks uredne duzine, oblika i cvrstoce, posteljica zdrava, Klempo "dise" plodnu vodicu, stucka i uglavnom flegmaticno odbija suradnju. Za ctg su ga morali izvibrirati sa onom spravicom da malo zivne pa da mozemo ocitati nalaz. 
Sljedece druzenje zakazano za tri tjedna, a dotad mogu nastaviti setat, uzivat i papati puuuno sparoga  :Yes: 

Polako koracamo prema cilju, samo neka i dalje bude ovako blazeno...

----------


## maca papucarica

Gdje nam je *Bab* i njezine ljubavice!?
Sramilice javi nam se!

----------


## coolerica

beilana nemaj brigu, ja sam rodila sa 36+6 koliko si ti danas, sitnija beba al brzo je to nadoknadila, odmah je bila samnom, malo je više spavala od drugih bebica i trebalo joj je jedno 3 tjedna da može pocicati kolko joj treba al ja sam joj pomogla izdajanjem i to je to..

cure na mirovanju nek vam vrijeme brže prođe,uskoro ćete nadoknaditi šetnjama sa svojim smotuljcima!

----------


## 123beba

draga naša Gabi šaljem puno pusa tebi i bebi!!!! I da nam izdržite što duže pa da sretne i velike zajedno izađete van! Drži nam se! A i nije još dugo do 37 tt! 

Ja već par dana isto razmišljem kako dugo nisam vidjela Bab da se javlja i baš mi fali! Bab, jaaaaaaaaaaaaavi seeeeeeeeee!!!!!!

Bluebella, super da je stalo... ~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude super i bebica sigurna! 

Beilana, ja isto mislim da ti to uopće nije rano... ipak ste 37 tt! Evo malo ~~~~~~~~~ za skorašnji susret sa tvojom malom princezom! Da sve prođe odlično i da se uskoro mazite u naručju!

maco, pa tvoj klempic je izgleda mirna beba... eto, neka vam bude tako miran i noćima kada dođe!  :Smile:  Moja curka je opet pre aktivna da bi ju mogli uslikati pa niti mi nemamo nikakvu lijepu sliku...  :Sad:  No, već sam si ionako smislila da ću ju slikati kao luda kad se rodi i sve to nadoknaditi!  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Jel me netko tražio?????  :Smile: 
Drage moje, tu smo mi ali se slabije javljamo.
Uživamo ko nikad do sad, dječica me (malo je reć) lupkaju...a ja svaki put razvučem blaženi kes i mislim si dal ću se sad probudit i skužit da je sva ova moja sreća zapravo samo jedan san???

Ušli smo u 27 tjedan i ja još ne vjerujem šta nas je "snašlo".
Neki dan mm ljubi trbuh prije odlaska na posao i kaže dječici tata vam sad ide raditi a vi čuvajte svoju mamicu...meni su samo suze krenule...od miline.

Odlično smo svi skupa, bila sam ovaj tjedan u petrovoj na guk profilu i nalaz je savršen tak da sam baš sretna.

Prošli utorak je dečkić bio procjenjen na 703 grama, a princezica na 675.
Stalno se stišću jedno uz drugo sa glavicama...ko da se maze, baš su mi slatki.
Za sad su nogama prema dolje i rekla mi dr da ima još šanse da sd okrenu ali da možda i ne budu ali tak mi je svejedno kad ću na carski.
Po njenim riječima cilj nam je doći do 35 tt i onda je rekla da se slobodno mogu rodit. Ameeee..pa to je za 9 tjedana!?!?!?!?

Kolko god ih jedva čekam vidjet i izljubit i stisnut uz sebe tolko bi da moja trudnoća još malo potraje jer baš istinski uživam. Ponosno šećem svoj trbuh i uživam u svakoj sekundi.
Nisam puno kila dobila tak da se baš osjećam poletno.

Kupili smo im kolica i kindače, još nam fale as i komoda za presvlačenje i to je onda to od većih stvari.

Eto, rekla bi da je ovo ukratko od mene/nas ali kad bacim pogled na duljinu posta nekak mi to ne paše...

Svim dragim curama koje su u bolnicama želim da im vrijeme što prije prođe i da što dulje ostanete zajedno sa vašim bebicama.
A kad i dođe vrijeme poroda želim vam da to bude najljepši dan u vašim životima.

Velika pusa svima od nas troje  :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bab :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Moe

Bab, predivno. Uživaj i dalje u trudnoći, i sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

bab tako te je lijepo citat   :Zaljubljen: 

znaci  ti ne mirujes  doma  vec  setas  ?   odlicno

----------


## MalaMa

bab  :Zaljubljen:  divno!! ~~~~~~~~~~~ da prešišate 35 tt!

----------


## Bab

Hvala vam curke puno.
Je, kapice, nismo na nikakvom mirovanju. Dapače, preporučeno nam je lagano šetanje ali ne mogu baš dugo jer me trbuh i leđa počnu stiskat. Ipak je tebušina ogromna.
Jučer me sestra u petrovoj pitala dal sam došla na ctg kad me vidla kolka sam :Smile: 
uživajte sve sa svojim bebicama...

Kapice, za tebe potiho skačemo nas troje i držimo male i velike fige za sutra.

----------


## mare41

bab, mjerkat cemo se u subotu, dvije duple koturaljke :Smile: 
kiss svima!

----------


## Sonja29

Bab :Zaljubljen:   Beilana mene lažnjaci držali skoro mjesec dana. Valjda zato nisam odmah reagovala kada su krenuli pravi  :Smile:  Mare,Bab i ostale curke jedva čekam da vas vidim u subotu  :Heart:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Bab* predivan kratki izvjestaj. Uzivajte i dalje 3 u1, a sigurna sam da ce uzivancija 2+1 biti jos i bolja!  :Kiss: 
*123beba* hmmm, miran-kako koji dan... Zadnja dva dana i je, danas opet luduje, ali zato je uvijek zestok  :Razz: 
Ma decko vec ima neki ritam, a to vrijeme kad mi dogovaramo uzv jednostavno nije njegovo vrijeme!

----------


## deniii

poz curke 

evo i mi smo danas bile na pregledu,,, sve je ok,, cerviks u redu,, beba raste sad je oko 500g (ako sam dobro zapamtila) sve mjere su u redu,  al je gospojica danas prespavala cijeli pregled i još nam guzu okrenula :Embarassed:  

ali evo maloprije sam prvi put osjetila one PRAVE udarce ajme pa ja nemogu opisati koji je osjećaj kad sam ono stavila ruku na trbuh i od udarca se sve trgnulo,,, neopisivo!!!!!! Jedva čekam da tata dođe pa da princeza i njega pozdravi  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sanda1977

deniii  :Very Happy: 
i ja danas bila na pregledu,sve je ok....550 gr,29-30 cm....vejika aktivna....mamina curka.... :Zaljubljen: 
sljedeći tjedan idem vaditi OGTT...

----------


## Mali Mimi

I mi bili na pregledu isto sve uredu ali nije nam dr. rekao težinu i dužinu, stalno je nešto mjerkao a ovo mi nije rekao!
Baš je bio okrenut nekako glavom prema dole, posteljica se još malo pomakla sad je 4,5 cm od ušća, kako je kod tebe Sanda?

----------


## sanda1977

> I mi bili na pregledu isto sve uredu ali nije nam dr. rekao težinu i dužinu, stalno je nešto mjerkao a ovo mi nije rekao!
> Baš je bio okrenut nekako glavom prema dole, posteljica se još malo pomakla sad je 4,5 cm od ušća, kako je kod tebe Sanda?


ja sam je pitala i rekla je samo da se sada podigla kako treba i da nije više na ušću....i da je posteljica sprijeda

----------


## Mali Mimi

super

----------


## mostarka86

Deni, Sanda, Mali Mimi  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Povremeno škicam na ovu temu, a sad se i "službeno" prijavljujem ovdje. Jučer smo na 12+2 tt obavili pregled, sve je u savršenom redu pa se nekako lakše diše..  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Povremeno škicam na ovu temu, a sad se i "službeno" prijavljujem ovdje. Jučer smo na 12+2 tt obavili pregled, sve je u savršenom redu pa se nekako lakše diše..


Bubi dobrodosla  :Smile: 
Ja sam se ovoj temi prikljucila odmah nakon pozitivne bete

P.s. Mali info sa jucerasnjeg uzv.... Hematom se povecao sa 7x3 na 35x15, dobila sam injekcije Fragmina za svaku vecer do 12tt. Veli R da dugo nije vidio tak veliki hematom.
Strogo mirovanje i dalje.... Kontrola za deset dana....

----------


## kismet

Bubi super, a sve smo tako praznovjerne, prije 12 tt samo škicamo  :Smile: 
Sretno do kraja, jel to jedan mali Škorpion/Škorpionka stiže?

----------


## kismet

BB, samo ti lezi, a hematom će se resorbirati  :Storma s bičem: 

Jel ispod bebe?

----------


## Bluebella

> BB, samo ti lezi, a hematom će se resorbirati 
> 
> Jel ispod bebe?


Veli dr da je "preko puta" bebe.... 
Bas me strah...
Bebica vec ima 19mm i male rukice i nogice..  prekrasno ju je bilo jucer gledati i slusati to malo srceko <3

----------


## Bubimitka81

Da, da.. Baš škorpija  :Undecided:   Bit će zaje.....  :Smile: 

Bluebella nadam se da ćeš ga se riješiti bez većih poteškoća, drži se....

----------


## Runa

*BB* ako te tješi, ja sam imala hematom 50x20. Nije bio iznad ploda, ali je bio priljubljen uz plod. Uzimala samo utrogestan i norambel po potrebi i resorbirao se. 
Sad sam sam u 27 tt, nije sve idealno, imam kontrakcije i dosta mi je maternica zgrčena, boli trbuh, ali samo uzimam magnezij, normabele i utrogestan.

----------


## Runa

I, naravno, BB, samo miruj i bit će  sve ok. Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> *BB* ako te tješi, ja sam imala hematom 50x20. Nije bio iznad ploda, ali je bio priljubljen uz plod. Uzimala samo utrogestan i norambel po potrebi i resorbirao se. 
> Sad sam sam u 27 tt, nije sve idealno, imam kontrakcije i dosta mi je maternica zgrčena, boli trbuh, ali samo uzimam magnezij, normabele i utrogestan.


Nije bas da me tjesi  :Smile:  al mi je drago da se beba izvukla i da polako gurate  :Smile: 
Sretno i tebi draga...

----------


## Muma

*Bluebella* čvrsto držim palčeve da hematom nestane i da možeš uživati u trudnoći!  :fige: 
*Bubimitka81* uživaj na ovoj temi, nek ti je savršena trudnoća do kraja  :Very Happy: 
Svim ostalim curama sretno do kraja, bezbrižno i školski!  :Kiss:  I ja vas škicam već odavno ali ne znam kad ću se službeno "uključiti".  :scared:

----------


## Bluebella

*Muma* nakon tako lijepe bete vrijeme ti je da se uključiš odmah.. neka nas je što više ovdje  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

i ja samo škicnem isto sam u veeeeeeelikom strahu,nadam se da ću se pridružit iza sljedećeg uz!

*bluebella*  :voodoo:  da hematom ode!!!!!!!!!ma bit će to sve dobro!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bluebella

*Željkiceeeeee* evo nam još jedne danas  :Smile:  baš ma zabavlja dok sam u krevetu.... ajmo još crvenkapicu čekamo  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Ajde vidjet ćemo kakva će biti situacija na uzv u ponedjeljak. Za sad "neslužbeno" imamo jednu mrvu, a u ponedjeljak je ipak uzv kod mog mpo doka. I svaki put ipak odgađam da se javim  :Laughing: 
*željkice* ma ajde se druži, vi imate i srčeko  :Zaljubljen:  Ja sam u ponedjeljak tek 5+6 pa kuckanje ni ne očekujem.

----------


## maca papucarica

Nove okruglice, bas vas je lijepo citkati  :Yes: 
Prisjetim se naseg pocetka i svih normalnih i uobicajenih strahova i strepnji koje i same prolazite...
A sad vec lagano odbrojavamo zadnje tjedne do trenutka kooonacnog zagrljaja. 
Bit ce to sve ok i necete se ni okrenuti, vec cete grliti male ljubavi  :Zaljubljen: 

*BB* cini mi se da je taj tvoj hematom "preko puta" najbezbolnija opcija (kad je vec morao nastati  :Mad: ), samo lijepo lezi i cuvaj mrvu, a on ce se povuci i ostaviti vas da dalje nesmetano uzivate!
*Muma* kuckat ce srceko  :fige:

----------


## lovekd

Nama je srčeko kucalo na 5+6, stoga držimo palčeve da kuca/ju i vama  :Very Happy: 





> Ajde vidjet ćemo kakva će biti situacija na uzv u ponedjeljak. Za sad "neslužbeno" imamo jednu mrvu, a u ponedjeljak je ipak uzv kod mog mpo doka. I svaki put ipak odgađam da se javim 
> *željkice* ma ajde se druži, vi imate i srčeko  Ja sam u ponedjeljak tek 5+6 pa kuckanje ni ne očekujem.

----------


## mare41

cure, samo nam dodjite u drustvo!
bbella, kiss
i svima ostalima

----------


## amyx

Bab  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  Uzivaj jer vrijeme doslovno leti. Evo moji ce za koji dan 4 mjeseca a ja imam osjeca j ko da sam prije koji dan dobila nalaz pozitine bete na mail ...
ali prava uzivancija tek slijedi

----------


## crvenkapica77

bok   :Smile:  

i ja bi  najradije  ovdje   tek  kad  srce  prokuca  pisala, ali muka me natjerala  ranije   ...grcevi,  grcici,  probava, uzas ...prvo sam   pomislila  da  je  nedaj  Boze  , onda  cujem  crijeva   grce  li ga  grce   na wc  ne mogu,  kako  potaknut  stolicu   ?  
jeste  imale   te  probavne  grceve   ?
kad  ste  pocele  sa  mg  i  kojim  ?
pomaze  li  sta  sumeci  da  popijem  ?

----------


## Bluebella

> bok   
> 
> i ja bi  najradije  ovdje   tek  kad  srce  prokuca  pisala, ali muka me natjerala  ranije   ...grcevi,  grcici,  probava, uzas ...prvo sam   pomislila  da  je  nedaj  Boze  , onda  cujem  crijeva   grce  li ga  grce   na wc  ne mogu,  kako  potaknut  stolicu   ?  
> jeste  imale   te  probavne  grceve   ?
> kad  ste  pocele  sa  mg  i  kojim  ?
> pomaze  li  sta  sumeci  da  popijem  ?


probaj sirup od smokve i šljive... imaš ga po ljekarnama, mene je spasio sad kad sam doma na mirovanju.
možeš i magnezij uzimati... ja imam neke šumeće tablete i onaj u prahu Biolectra magnezij direkt...

----------


## Mali Mimi

ili si kupi donat za početak meni i to pomogne

----------


## Gabi25

I ja sam u početku redovno pila Donat ujutro na taste, sto zbog magnezija sto zbog probave. I nisam imala nikakvih problema. 
Sad u bolnici me spasio sirup od smokve i sljive kao sto kaže Bluebella. 
Ništa od toga ti ne može skoditi

----------


## crvenkapica77

a  nedjelja   je  pa   sam  kupila  donat  (  jel  bas  mora  na taste  )    ,  i  ovaj  sumeci mg imam  
sutra  kupim taj  sirup,  nisam ja nesto puno dana  zatvorena  mozda  3  dan  ali  mene  brinu   grcevi   , bolovi   strah me  nenormalno  :/

----------


## crvenkapica77

s koliko ste  tjedana  pocele  piti  magnezij  ?  kontam  pijete  valjda  u tabletama   , od  NW  ili  ?

----------


## Mali Mimi

ma ako si već jela popij donat ovako, meni je funkcionirao kad god, ja nemam baš nekih problema sa zatvorom ali čim ne idem 1 dan na WC uzmem donat. Sad baš razmišljam kako bi trebala početi piti i magnezij svaki dan imam doma neki od natural weltha 250 mg. vjerojatno mogu i taj? Mene su više počeli mučiti grčevi u nogama a pretpostavljam da će biti sve gore...

----------


## željkica

možeš napravit i kompot od šljiva,super je i pomaže.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja  proslu  trudnocu  uopce  nisam  pila  mg  ,  a imala sam neke  lagane  kontrakcije  zadnjih  tjedana...
ovaj put  ne zelim ni u cemu  pogrijesit,  zelim sve  napraviti  od  pocetka  kako treba   ....
vec  sutra  predajem   UK   iako nemam  nikakvih   problema

----------


## Gabi25

Ja sam sa Mg počela negdje u 8. tt na savjet doktora zbog grceva i jos ga pijem. Uzimam mg direkt od Biolectre

----------


## maca papucarica

> ma ako si već jela popij donat ovako, meni je funkcionirao kad god, ja nemam baš nekih problema sa zatvorom ali čim ne idem 1 dan na WC uzmem donat. Sad baš razmišljam kako bi trebala početi piti i magnezij svaki dan imam doma neki od natural weltha 250 mg. vjerojatno mogu i taj? Mene su više počeli mučiti grčevi u nogama a pretpostavljam da će biti sve gore...


Ja sam isto muku mucila sa grcevima i trncima u nogama, posebno nocu. Znali bi me probuditi bolovi, pa bi se sirili u kriza, cijele noge, uzas. 
Sad drzim par magnezij direkt praskova na nocnom ormaricu, ali pravi spas je poceo otkad sam uvela vecernju dozu magnezij+kalcij+cink od Solgara (vec dugo moram uzimati dodatno zeljezo, tako da sam htjela nehtjela smanjila unos kalcija). 
To i bocni jastuk i spavam ko beba, kuc kuc (da se ne ureknem).

----------


## mare41

mene bocni jastuk spasio za spavanje
crvenkapice, ne znam za grceve, al bolove smo imali svi na pocetku, tri dana zatvora nije malo, pazi na to 
milasova, kako je tebi?

----------


## Charlie

Crvenkapice ubacujem se samo da cestitam i pozelim ti skolsku trudnocu! Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure  kad  ste  isle  na  prvi  uzv  poslije  poz.bete  ?  
jeste  cekali  da  prođe   6tj   da  odmah  cujete  srce  ili  ste  isle  i ranije  , mene  dok.  narucila   za  tj dana  kad  cu biti   5+3   
muz veli  zasto ne  pricekam  jos  tjedan  ali  ja bi  sa  iskljucim  vm  kao i sve zbog strah,
 pa  kako ste  vi  ?

----------


## Bluebella

> cure  kad  ste  isle  na  prvi  uzv  poslije  poz.bete  ?  
> jeste  cekali  da  prođe   6tj   da  odmah  cujete  srce  ili  ste  isle  i ranije  , mene  dok.  narucila   za  tj dana  kad  cu biti   5+3   
> muz veli  zasto ne  pricekam  jos  tjedan  ali  ja bi  sa  iskljucim  vm  kao i sve zbog strah,
>  pa  kako ste  vi  ?


ja sam na prvi uzv bila naručena sa 6+1 ali sam sa 5+3 završila na hitnoj zbog bolova koji su trajali cijeli dan tak da mi je tad bio prvi uzv (neplanirani)
probaj se strpiti ako možeš do 6tt... ranije se ionako nikaj ne vidi osim GM..

----------


## Gabi25

Ja sam zbog prethodnih vanmatericnih dogovorila s doktorom prvi uzv na 5+2 samo da vidimo da je sve na svom mjestu i onda opet na 6+2 da čujemo srceko.

----------


## crvenkapica77

nije  nikakav   pregled   zeljezom  samo  uzv  jelda ?  pa  nije valjda   prestrasno  u  tako  kratkom vremenu   2x  na  uzv   ?

----------


## mare41

crvenkapice, nije strasno, naravno, ja sam imala u prva tri mjeseca vise uzv-ova. tako su trazili, napravi kako osjecas da zelis

----------


## 123beba

crvenkapice, nije to ništa strašno niti previše... Sretno!

Ja sam jučer počela piti željezo u kombinaciji sa vitaminom C zbog bolje apsorpcije i magnezij jer me muče grčevi u listovima po noći... Kako ja imam problem sa gutanjem tableta u ljekarni sam uzela sve što se žvače i ima okuse nekakvog voća... Čini mi se ponekad da sam gora nego malo dijete  :Smile:

----------


## zubic.vila

Kao prvo, čestitke svim novim trudnicama!! Crvenkapice, kod mene srce kucalo sa 5+4! Možda ti i nije rano za uzv!
Evo da se i ja javim sa izvješćem sa ultrazvuka. Budući se pritisak na debelo crijevo nastavio, išla sam ranije na pregled prošli tjedan, pa opet danas. Razlog svemu je što je bebač toliko nisko u zdjelici da glavicom pritišće na debelo crijevo. Zato se ja "praznim" po 3 puta dnevno, pa mi je čudno vidjeti da vi toliki imate problema sa stolicom!  :Sad: 
Uglavnom, mi smo dobro. I dalje ležimo. Maleni je sad sa 33+3 na 2400grama!

----------


## beilana

Cao cure. Vidim sve nas je vise, svida mi se to
Zubic vila, i ja sam po tom strasnom pritisku skuzila da se beba spustila. Isto sam na wcu cesto. A dok piskim onda izade jedan mlaz, pa mi nest stisne i nejde i nejde a meni se pisa koma. Nakon par sekundi polako otpusta pritisak i onda kap po kap cjedim. To mi je toliko smjesno. A nekad ne stignem do wca dok stisne mjehur, a nedaj Boze da se malo nakasljem. Uredno se bar jednom tjedno  malo upiskim.
Sutra sam na uzv. Molim Boga da je moja cura barem 2400ko tvoj mis zubic vila. Ako je bit cu najponosnija i najsretnija mama na svijetu.
Rekli su mi da je dijagnoza najvjerojatnije preeklamsija.. iako nemam ni otekline, ni povisen tlak. Imala sam dva dana u 18h 150/90, sve ostalo je oko 110/60 ali imam povisene proteine pa sumnjaju da je tek pocetak. Eto, toliko od nas. Drzite fige da se mrva podebljala

----------


## tina29

*beilana* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju princezu da se što više zbucka i da bude sve ok dalje,ma bit če!  :Kiss:

----------


## tina29

a naravno i svima ostalima,za što god im treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~! puse

----------


## zubic.vila

Beilana, držat ću ti fige sutra da se mala ljepotica zbuckala! I bolje da si u bolnici. Vidiš, stalno nešto. Tako i mene vode kao blagu preeklampsiju, al nemam proteina u urini. Samo sam par mjerenja imala povišen tlak!
Držite se! I ti i curka!

----------


## milasova8

Cestitam novim trudnicama!! Odlicno :Smile: 
Beilana,da bebica napreduje na UZV~~~~~~

Mare,meni je koma sa stolicom..imala zek 12 dan i mislila sam da cu umrijeti koliko me sve bolilo..mislila sam.da ce mi dijete ispast..
Evo sad opet steka ,imala nakon 3 dana..mucim se s tim jako jako..a jedem sve po pravilima..
Cak ni sirup od smokava i sljiva nije bas pomogao..

----------


## mare41

milasova. a jel pijes Mg? Meni je 3 puta 300 davao proljev, sad sam na dva i pocelo stekati
beilana, drzim fige, proteini su znak da moze tlak samo skociti, drzitetse!
123beba, ja uzímam mg od bioelectre u granulama, samo se istrese praskic na jezik
cure, drzite se!

----------


## MalaMa

i ja čestitam svim novim trudnicama kojima još nisam čestitala!

zubić držite se i rastite!

beilana vama želim da ste i premašili 2500g i približili se 3kg!

mi danas u podne isto na kontroli. nadamo se da će sve bit ok s curom i cerviksom pa da možemo u laganu šetnju, baš smo je željne.

----------


## sanda1977

i ja čestitam novim trudnicama! 
bealina puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok!
a ja prijavljujem i svoje BH kontrakcije...imam ih oko 2-3 na dan...baš su mi nekako neugodne.....dr mi je rekla da ako se nastave da dođem odmah.....pijem i magnezij stalno,ali nema baš neke koristi....
kada se trebam zabrinuti i otići na pregled? tj koliko ih mora biti ili ne biti...e sad sam spetljala ali,skužit ćete šta mislim pitati....bojim se tih kontrakcija....
što se tiće stolice ja nemam tih problema hvala Bogu....svaki dan uredno....zasada....

----------


## beilana

Nist od uzv danas. Rade samo 2 dr i nemaju vremena. Sutra. 
Sanda uspori, polako.
Ja imala laznjake ove noci. A tak sam uzivala u njima i nadala se da je to to.

----------


## beilana

Zubic vila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pregled

----------


## sanda1977

> Nist od uzv danas. Rade samo 2 dr i nemaju vremena. Sutra. 
> Sanda uspori, polako.
> Ja imala laznjake ove noci. A tak sam uzivala u njima i nadala se da je to to.


onda ~~~~~~~ za sutra  :Yes: 
ma ne radim ništa,ja sam ti pravi ljenčina...hehehe
problem je u tome što me dr uopće ne gleda vaginalno,a rekla sam joj da imam te kontrakcije...kaže da vaginalno gleda tek u 37-om tjednu...to mi je ipak malo predaleko... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mare41

sanda, isto sam pitala doktora-koliko ih smije biti, rekao je da nije bitno koliko ih bude dok god ne otvaraju, al mene pregledaju vaginalno da se vidi da sam zatvorena

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda, isto sam pitala doktora-koliko ih smije biti, rekao je da nije bitno koliko ih bude dok god ne otvaraju, al mene pregledaju vaginalno da se vidi da sam zatvorena


ma mene ne gleda pa mi je to tako bezveze....znam da ne valja puno čačkati dolje,ali rekla sam joj da imam te bh kontrakcije,i nije me pregledala samo UZV...zadnji puta sam bila pregledana vaginalno ali u bolnici kad su me s kardiologije poslali na ginekologiju za prevetivni pregled....čisto da se vidi da je sve ok...i bila sam zatvorena i sve bilo ok,mislim da je bilo 1.4.,ali tada nisam imala te BH kontrakcije....
nazvat ću ja nju popodne radi,pa da me pregleda najbolje....do sada sam već 3 imala BH

----------


## mare41

u tvotim tjednima je i meni pocelo i bilo ih dosta, pregled me umirio i nisam se vise obazirala na njih

----------


## sanda1977

> u tvotim tjednima je i meni pocelo i bilo ih dosta, pregled me umirio i nisam se vise obazirala na njih


nadam se da će i mene umiriti pregled...hehehe
javim kad dođem s pregleda

----------


## Muma

*beilana* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pregled sutra i nek se curka zbuckala!
*MalaMa*, *sanda1977* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre vijesti popodne!
Ja se odlučila ipak javiti, obavili smo uzv i od danas službeno imamo jedno malo kuckajuće srčeko! 5+6  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## MalaMa

muma juuupi!  :Very Happy:  bravo i čestitke na srčeku!

Beilana sretno onda sutra!

uh, naše vijesti na pol dobre, ali onak čaša je polu puna, a ne poluprazna: curka je ok, ima 2500g u 34+5 i protoci i plodna v. su ok. to je ono najvažnije. ali cerviks je koma, sve stanjeno, još se unutarnji drži zatvoren ali jedva. naputak: pidžama i krevet. u ponedjeljak hitno u bolnicu na kontrolu, a sve se bojim da bi i mi mogle ostati.  :Sad:  za naše šetnjice, baš smo se veselile, ali  :Smile:  za curku. važno da je s njom sve ok pa ćemo mi uskoro u duetu u šetnju, samo nek izdrži još koji tjednić!

----------


## zubic.vila

Muma, čestitke na srčeku!

MalaMa, žao mi je što ćeš možda u bolnicu. Al što se mora, nije teško. Ja sam bila u 2 navrata, prođe i to nekako! Bit će uskoro šetnji sa malom curkom,  al u dvoje, a ne u komadu.
I tvoja curka je pravo narasla od zadnjeg pregleda! Samo nek oni nama rastu i budu dobro, a mi ćemo sve izdržati!

Beilana, da kod tebe sutra bude sve u najboljem redu!

----------


## crvenkapica77

do  kada  ste  pile  estrofem  u trudnoci  i jeste  naglo  prestale  ?pijem  3x1  

muma  cestitam   :Wink:

----------


## frka

MalaMa, ne vidim razloga zašto bi te s 35tt ostavljali u bolnici kad je s bebom sve ok. da se sad rodi, sve bi bilo ok - kritično je razdoblje prošlo. mene su s 34+koji dan PUSTILI kući iz bolnice nakon ohoho tjedana na tokolizi, a od 30tt sam bila otvorena, cerviks je nestao i pipala se bebina glavica. nema razloga za hospitalizaciju kad se ionako samo očekuje porod...

----------


## željkica

> do  kada  ste  pile  estrofem  u trudnoci  i jeste  naglo  prestale  ?pijem  3x1  
> 
> muma  cestitam


ja sam ga pila do 6 tt i da naglo sam prestala.

*muma*  :Klap:

----------


## tina29

*muma* ma bravo za malo srčeko!!!  :Very Happy:  
*MalaMa* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da čim duže izdržite 2 u 1!
*sanda1977* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepe vijesti!
ja danas bila u shoopingu jer nemam više kaj obuči,do sad dobila 6kg a tek sam 16tt,ali dobro pošto sam mršavica dobro mi je to došlo!
puse svima!

----------


## legal alien

cestitke novim trudnicama :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: 

i veliki kiss svim ostalim curama

evo jednog explozivnog lijeka za zatvor. mlaki donat mg na taste uz suhe sljive i suhe smokve (bar 10ak komada ako zatvor traje duze od 2-3 dana) koje su prethodnu noc odstajale u casi vode. i tu vodu od sljiva/smokava popiti. 
sto god da uzimate nakon nekog vremena prestane djelovati. valjda se crijeva naviknu. barem je tako meni bilo. jos heferol uz strogo mirovanje, dusu dalo za zacepljenje gdje ni mr muscolo ne pomaze. 

od kada nisam na strogom mirovanju i prosetam svaki dan barem pola sata laganini, situacija je puno bolja i nekad je slajic dovoljan.

----------


## beilana

Muma cestitam za maleno srceko. Divne vijesti. Sad pokusaj uzivati slijedeca 34 tjedna.
Hvala vam curke na lijepim zeljama. Iako sam skepticna. Trbuh mi je jos uvijek mali da bi tu bila neka velika curka. Al ak je dobila i 50grama u 10 dana mama ju voli najvise na svijetu u veseli se njenom "debljanju"
Sad kak smo same i lezimo, puno se druzimo, i pricamo, i mazimo se...uzivam u njoj iako je u busi, al ona zna dok njoj mama prica pa se koprca i migolji...i stuca

Mala ma drzim ti fige da doma cekate porod

Meni za probavu jos uvijek super pase mlijeko. Bas sam happy da bar s tim nemam problema

Mare, kak se vi drzite?

----------


## mare41

dobro smo, hvala, nije to vise energija ko prije, al ne dam se, al aktivnost je 
na minimum i laganini, cure boksaju, i svi sretni, da kucnem
cure, drzite se
ne zaboravljajte probavu, naravno da je sve teze, pika, boli, zateze kad crijeva nisu ok
beilana, cekamo novosti

----------


## hope31

Muma cestitam na srceku,zelim ti mirnu i skolsku trudnocu :Smile: 
beilana da se curka zbucka i da uzivate uskoro skupa zajedno
Mala ma da izdrzite jos koji tjedan u komadu i onda mazenje :Smile: 

Evo i mi smo danas bili na pregledu sa 31+5,mali frajer samo sisa prst i meskolji se,zatvorena sam,a malac ima 1800 gr,nije bas buco al nadam se da ce se zbucat do slijedeceg pregleda za tri tjedna..

----------


## ivana83

Drage moje, trudna sam 7 tjedana, nakon inseminacije. Danas sam bila na uzv, kuca srčeko, ali... gestacijska vrećica je premala i doktorica kaže 
da to nije dobro! Dodatno iznenađenje je još jedna nova gestacijska vrećica koja je tjedan dana. Stvarno sam se šokirala... Već sam dva puta imala
spontani i sad sam u užasnom strahu što će se dogoditi opet. Polažem nadu u ovu novu gestacijsku vrećicu i da će se dobro razviti.
Ne znam jel netko od vas imao takvo iskustvo..

----------


## crvenkapica77

> ja sam ga pila do 6 tt i da naglo sam prestala.
> 
> *muma*


do  6tj  ili    i  6tj ?   mene  nekako strah  prestat  naglo   jesi   i ti pila  3x1   
dr. rekao   odjednom  prestat   a ja   naravno  panicar    u svemu    :/

----------


## kismet

ivana, meni je doktorica na prvom i drugom uvz-u rekla da bi gv mogla biti i veća (pa sam se bzvz izdeprimirala čitajući o idealnim omjerima embrija i gv), ali kao, bitno da srce kuca...strepila sam do 3. uvz-a u 12 tt kad to više nije ni spominjano i zasada je , da kucnem, sve ok i nadam se tako i do kraja, od srca ti želim isto.
Možda te s novom gv iznenade kakvi "duplići"...

Na tvome mjestu, ja bih tražila ii drugo mišljenje, ja sam pitala mpo-ovce za mjere u 6+2 i 8+2 tt i njima se sve činilo ok...sretno i javi novosti!

----------


## ivana83

Kismet, hvala ti na odgovoru  :Smile: 
Inače idem kod mpo doktorice na uzv i ona nije optimistična što se toga svega tiče, 
ali je rekla da ćemo pričekati i dati šansu da vidimo kako će se situacija razvijati.
Nova GV je oko 5 mm bez ploda, a u većoj je plod od 7mm. Na prošlom uzv je bila 
samo 1 GV...

----------


## mare41

i nasa bab je pocela ko jednoplodna, ko sto kismet kaze-nema tu predvidjanja, sjmo cekanje razvoja, sretno!

----------


## Muma

*ivana83* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najbolji ishod!
*beilana* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnji uzv!
Hvala svima na čestitkama!

----------


## uporna

Čestitke novim trudnicama i da sve prođe super i uz što manje briga.

Curkama u bolnici ~~~~~~~~~~~ da lakše podnesu što moraju ležati.

Zatvor, eh ta nevolja. Kako se kave nisam odrekla (jutarnja pol šalice turske sa mlijekom slatke - volim slatku kavu) najčešće sve profunkcionira ako ne svaki dan onda svaki drugi ali da je koma kad prišerafi, je. Naravno i kretanje je korisno dok sam ležala bilo je problema bez obzira što sam pila i jela.

Mi smo prošli tjedan na uzv imali 800 gr i sve mjere su odgovarale tjednima trudnoće. 
Što se tiče vaginalnih pregleda svaki drugi put imam vaginalni i uzv naizmjence (znači cca svakih 6 tjedana je pregled i uzv).

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni svaki put napravi UZV (ja mislim da bih ispalila da ne vidim bebu a da idem kod dr.) a pregledao me zadnja 2 puta i vaginalno jer me muči iscjedak (najvjerojatnije candida) i sad mi je uzeo bris, ali meni je drago da me pogledao i vidio usput stanje cervixa, šta ja znam šta se može desiti do kraja trudnoće, kako bi drugačije znala da se naprimjer počnem ranije otvarati

----------


## Moe

> Čestitke novim trudnicama i da sve prođe super i uz što manje briga.
> 
> Curkama u bolnici ~~~~~~~~~~~ da lakše podnesu što moraju ležati.


Potpisujem upornu i svima vam šaljem poljupce! 
 :Coffee:

----------


## MalaMa

> MalaMa, ne vidim razloga zašto bi te s 35tt ostavljali u bolnici kad je s bebom sve ok. da se sad rodi, sve bi bilo ok - kritično je razdoblje prošlo. mene su s 34+koji dan PUSTILI kući iz bolnice nakon ohoho tjedana na tokolizi, a od 30tt sam bila otvorena, cerviks je nestao i pipala se bebina glavica. nema razloga za hospitalizaciju kad se ionako samo očekuje porod...


frka ljubim te.  :Kiss:  i ja si tak nekak mislim. dogovorila sam pregled u ponedjeljak pa ćemo vidjet, ali to što ti kažeš kaj bu dr. "paničario" s 35+5? sigurno da ne. al nek mi izdržimo još malo. ne bih baš htjela da curka život počne u inkubatoru.
koliko ste dugo izdržale? kad se rodila mala frkica?

zubić cura je opet u sredini mjera, a ja nisam dobila ni kg zadnji mjesec  :Shock: . al vidim da ju tvoj malac šiša u težini. neka, neka, samo nek rastu.

beilana~~~~~~~~~~~

svima hvala na vibricama.

----------


## legal alien

*mare* kad si ti pocela osjecati svoje cure? 
ja mislim da osjetim nesto ali nisam sigurna. neki nedefinirani feeling, nekakvo njezno grebuckanje. ili sam sve to umislila.
danas smo 16+4.

----------


## željkica

> do  6tj  ili    i  6tj ?   mene  nekako strah  prestat  naglo   jesi   i ti pila  3x1   
> dr. rekao   odjednom  prestat   a ja   naravno  panicar    u svemu    :/


i 6tt,da pila am 3x1,dr mi nje reka na prvom uz da prestanem valjda on najbolje zna kad treba prekinut,jesi ti prekinula?

----------


## ANGEL_26

Cure jeste vi bile napuhane kad ste sazbale za pozitivnu betu?ja sam kao da sam u 3 mjesecu trudnoce

----------


## Mali Mimi

to ti je od utrića ANGEL_26 meni je bilo tako svaki put bez obzira na betu

----------


## Bluebella

danas sam obavila već peti uzv a tek je 8+5... i opet nije dobro. stari hematom je nestao i ostavio za sobom ogromnu šupljinu, a u nastavku tog hematoma se napravio novi.
na avataru se desno od bebe vidi crna šupljina i iznad bebe novi hematom. 
dr. R nije ni malo optimistično izgledao, veli da se svega nagledao ali još nije imao ovakav slučaj.. totalno sam down..

----------


## kismet

BB, znači ovo srpasto iznad bebe je hematom, novi? Nije sjajno, bilo bi lijepo da je sve školski, ali to nas mpo-vke baš i neće  :Grin: 
Ok, jedan se resorbirao/iscurio, sad je na redu novi.;sve ćeš ti to odležati i istrpiti i biti će sve ok; sigurna sam u to !
BTW, hematom ima izgleda znatno manji od bebe i gv, i to je bitno, mada je nezgodno smješten; samo ti slušaj dr.R. i javljaj nam novosti iz horizontale, tvoj bebe je pravi borac i izgurati će i ovaj zločesti hematomčić  :Smile: 
Puse!

----------


## Bluebella

> BB, znači ovo srpasto iznad bebe je hematom, novi? Nije sjajno, bilo bi lijepo da je sve školski, ali to nas mpo-vke baš i neće 
> Ok, jedan se resorbirao/iscurio, sad je na redu novi.;sve ćeš ti to odležati i istrpiti i biti će sve ok; sigurna sam u to !
> BTW, hematom ima izgleda znatno manji od bebe i gv, i to je bitno, mada je nezgodno smješten; samo ti slušaj dr.R. i javljaj nam novosti iz horizontale, tvoj bebe je pravi borac i izgurati će i ovaj zločesti hematomčić 
> Puse!


da, to srpasto iznad bebe je novi hematom..
nadam se i ja da će sve biti ok, al svakim uzv je sve gore i gore,,,,

----------


## Bubimitka81

Kvragu Bluebella, nikad na zelenu granu.. Nadam se da bude sve u redu, ti samo miruj..

----------


## kismet

Bubi, avatar je prekrasan  :Smile: 
(naručih se i ja na detaljan 4d u 24/5 tt pa se nadam lijepim slikicama)

----------


## lovekd

Bubimitka81....  :Zaljubljen:  avatar..... uživaj u maženju buše  :Smile: 

Bluebella, miruj i nek sve bude u najboljem redu...  :fige:  da se čim prije riješiš hematoma....  :Smile: 

 :Kiss:  svim trudnicama!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala cure  :Smile:    Idemo kod privatnog gina koji je inače specijalist za 3D/4D pa ga uvijek malo upali nakon 2D, a mi uživamo (šta ti je tehnologija  :Smile:  )
Imamo slikice, dvd.. Prekrasno i nevjerovatno  :Zaljubljen: 

Nego, meni stomak izgleda kao da sam trudna bar 4 mjeseca, a danas je tek puna 3. Jeste vi tako brzo "rasli"?

----------


## Blekonja

> Hvala cure    Idemo kod privatnog gina koji je inače specijalist za 3D/4D pa ga uvijek malo upali nakon 2D, a mi uživamo (šta ti je tehnologija  )
> Imamo slikice, dvd.. Prekrasno i nevjerovatno 
> 
> *Nego, meni stomak izgleda kao da sam trudna bar 4 mjeseca, a danas je tek puna 3. Jeste vi tako brzo "rasli"*?


ja bujam, baš s proljećem i puuuuno brže rastem nego s prvom curkom
a i papam više nego s prvom curkom  :Sad: 

prekrasan avatar bubimitka  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Blekonja molim te reci tko tebi piše uputnice za kontrolu štitnjače sad u trudnoći opća p ili ginekolog?
Čula sam da u drugoj trudnoći to bujanje krene puno ranije valjda su mišići već rastegnuti od 1. puta?
Meni je tako žao da nemamo slike s 3D/4D UZV isto nam ginić upali pred kraj ali zadnji put nije pa sam ostala malo razočarana a stalno je imao rukicu preko glave pa tko zna dal bi se jasno vidjelo, možda zato nije...skoro mi dođe da se naručim još negdje. Kismet gdje si se ti naručila?

----------


## beilana

Cure hvala na vibricama. Nisu nam pomogle. Nije se udebljala ni 1gram. Plodne vode skoro pa ni nema. A ja nist ne znam. Zakaj cekaju? Kaj cekaju? Van sebe sam

----------


## ivana83

Bubimitka, stvarno prekrasan avatar  :Smile: 
Bluebella, miruj samo da prođe hematom. Bome je i moja dr. bila u čudu kao i dr. R. kad je
vidjela što se kod mene svašta događa...

----------


## Bluebella

*ivana83* kad si opet na uzv?

----------


## Mali Mimi

beilana a zašto ne pitaš to svog ginekologa, mislim da bi sve nedoumice trebalo riješiti i da se osjećaš donekle sigurno, ako ne odi kod nekog drugog po mišljenje ja stvarno ne znam koliko je to što navodiš (da si skoro bez plodne vode) opasno za dijete

----------


## ivana83

Idem ponovno na uzv sljedeći ponedjeljak pa ćemo vidjeti. Nekako polažem nade u ovu novu gestacijsku vrećicu.

----------


## MalaMa

a beilana  :Sad:  pa šta čekaju. daj ih pitaj. ako posteljica ne funkcionira više i beba se ne hrani ok valjda bi ti trebala rodit. pa dosta tjedana imate, zar ne? nadam se da će ti ubrzo reći šta je na stvari. ~~~~~~~ da uskoro držiš svoju bebolinu.

bluebella ~~~~ da se bebica dobro drži a taj hematom da polako nestane bez većih šokova.

----------


## crvenkapica77

BB   drzim  fige     da   glupi  hematomi odu    

zeljkice   ja  sam  tek   4+5    , znaci pijem  jos   do  6tj    

beilana, sretno.....ja  kakva  sam  ja   bi trazila  carski  da  bebu  vade  van   (  jel se  to moze  ?)   pa  sta  je tim  dr.   37 +4  tj je   a  takvo stanje

----------


## duga30

BEILANA, mene su zadnja tri tjedna prije poroda izludjivali s zastojom u razvoju i manjkom plodne vode. Svaka dva dana sam morala na uzv i ctg. Bio mi je fi 6, s donja granica je bila 5. Negdje sam citala da treba piti puno vode i lezati na lijevom boku da bi se voda obnovila. Fi mi je porastao na 12, e sad jel od toga ili samo od sebe  ne znam. A kad je manjak vode ne moze se normalno izmjeriti trbuscic i automatski je manja procjena tezine. Dva dana prije poroda bebaca su procijenili na 2690 a rodio se sa 3340g. Nadam se da ce sve biti u redu i kod tebe. Nemoj se nervirati i sretno!

----------


## željkica

*Mala mimi* uputnice za štitnjaču ti piše dr opće prakse. valjda se blekonja neće ljutit šta sam ja odgovorila. :Smile:

----------


## mare41

beilana, drzim fige!
bbella, uvjerena sam da ce biti sve ok!
legal, prvi lup je bio na 19+5, al puno prije poceli mjehurici, titranje, skakljanje
cure, drzite se!

----------


## beilana

Pitala sam. Kazu da im je beba pod kontrolom. Ctg je u redu znaci da je i ona u redu. I da budu kroz par dana odlucili kaj budu, cekali ili poradali. Zvala sam svog privat dr. Kaze da bi cekao on jos max tjedan dana. Ak je s ctgom sve ok. Sad mi je muz tu, on ce sve ispitat. Mozda njemu recu detaljnije.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> *Mala mimi* uputnice za štitnjaču ti piše dr opće prakse. valjda se blekonja neće ljutit šta sam ja odgovorila.


Jesi ti sigurna da nam u trudnoći piše o. praksa jer su me ovi uputili ka giniću a i čudno mi je jer meni su ove sestre sa nuklearne m. rekle kako za šifru treba pisati trudnoća a ne hipotireoza kao do sada...a sve što je vezano za trudnoću bi ipak trebao ginekolog po nekoj logici?

----------


## željkica

> Jesi ti sigurna da nam u trudnoći piše o. praksa jer su me ovi uputili ka giniću a i čudno mi je jer meni su ove sestre sa nuklearne m. rekle kako za šifru treba pisati trudnoća a ne hipotireoza kao do sada...a sve što je vezano za trudnoću bi ipak trebao ginekolog po nekoj logici?


ja sam prošli tjedan bila kod dr opće prakse po uputnice i nije ništa govorila da odem kod gin.

----------


## tina29

curke imam i ja jedno pitanje kao i* legal* vezano za lupkanje bebe...danas smo 16+1 i znam da je rano ali me muči to kaj sam čitala da ako je posteljica sprijeda ko što je kod mene slučaj da se lupkanje puno kasnije osjeti  :Sad: 
jel ima koja od vas sa tim iskustva ako imate sprijeda posteljicu kad ste počele osječati svoje bebonje?
znam da je rano ali jedva čekam tak nešto osjetiti !!!

----------


## sanda1977

> Pitala sam. Kazu da im je beba pod kontrolom. Ctg je u redu znaci da je i ona u redu. I da budu kroz par dana odlucili kaj budu, cekali ili poradali. Zvala sam svog privat dr. Kaze da bi cekao on jos max tjedan dana. Ak je s ctgom sve ok. Sad mi je muz tu, on ce sve ispitat. Mozda njemu recu detaljnije.


ma bit će to sve ok....vidjet ćeš...samo,znam da je igra živaca.... :Mad: 
ja bila na pregledau sve ok...zatvorena,imam te BH kontrakcije.....dr kaže da je ne moguće da je rano,ajds dobro...ja uvijek naletim na neke pametnjakuše....mirovanje lagano i to je to.....

----------


## sanda1977

> curke imam i ja jedno pitanje kao i* legal* vezano za lupkanje bebe...danas smo 16+1 i znam da je rano ali me muči to kaj sam čitala da ako je posteljica sprijeda ko što je kod mene slučaj da se lupkanje puno kasnije osjeti 
> jel ima koja od vas sa tim iskustva ako imate sprijeda posteljicu kad ste počele osječati svoje bebonje?
> znam da je rano ali jedva čekam tak nešto osjetiti !!!


ja sam s 13+4 osjetila,posteljica srijeda...pa negdje do 16 tt bio mir pa od onda mala lupka sve jaće i jeće! ali ja sam drugorotkinja,a prvo sam osjetila s 16 tt

----------


## mare41

tina, nemoj da te to muci, javit ce se kad bude vrijeme, nek ide sve svojim tokom

----------


## Gabi25

Tina29 meni je posteljica sprijeda i tek sam sa 19 tt osjetila udarcice

----------


## tina29

hvala vam cure moje! znam da če se javit kad bude vrijeme samo sam ja malo nestrpljiva.
cure uživajte i pazite i mazite svoje bušice,puse!

----------


## Argente

i meni sprijeda, osjetila na ravnih 20tt

----------


## Blekonja

> Blekonja molim te reci tko tebi piše uputnice za kontrolu štitnjače sad u trudnoći opća p ili ginekolog?
> Čula sam da u drugoj trudnoći to bujanje krene puno ranije valjda su mišići već rastegnuti od 1. puta?



Mali mimi meni dr. opće prakse piše uputnice za štitnjaču i prije trudnoće i sad u trudnoći i od kad sam trudna nije ništa prigovarala da ne može, tj. da idem u ginekologa, ali uglavnom sve drugo što je vezano za trudnoću piše mi soc. ginekolog npr. KKS, krvna grupa i sl. 

a to za brže bujanje u drugoj trudnoći sam i ja čula pa se tješim da je od toga, a ne od papice  :Undecided: 

beilana drži se, ja bi već bila napola, ako ne i skroz luda, svaka ti čast, nije utješno, ali samo iskreno kažem kakav sam ja trtaroš
mislim na tebe i Alt+gr da sve bude u najboljem redu

----------


## Blekonja

u prvoj trudnoći sprijeda, u drugoj straga
 osjetila kao i sad u drugoj oko 17 tjedna, ali mi se čini da su mi
udarci bili intezivniji puno nakon tog prvog osjeta u prvoj trudnoći
nego nakon prvog osjeta u drugoj trudnoći
tek evo baš danas curka baš onako intezivnije lupka istodobno i gore i dole (dole čak malo i bolucka)
ali neka lupa, znam da sam ludila onih prvih 6-7 dana i više nakon što se javila koliko je to slabo i rijetko bilo, čak po 1-2 dan ništa

malo sam se raspisala, nadam se da ste polovili što sam htjela reći

----------


## beilana

Blekonja vjeruj mi. Luda sam skroz. Danas je na viziti rekao da ce cekat dokle god ja il beba mozemo izdrzati. A najbolje da u 40tjednu dobijem trudove i rodim prirodno. Da, i meni bi to bilo najbolje DA JE S MOJOM BEBOM SVE OK. osjecam se kao da vristim a nitko me ne zeli cuti...i ne cuje. Strepim od ctg-a do ctg-a nadajuci se da bu jos 3 tjedna sve ok. Molim se za svoje malo zlato..da mi bude veliki borac. Toliko mi je tesko da mi se srce para na milijun komadica.
Hvala vam svima za vibrice. Puno pusa vam saljemo ja i moja sicusna smjehuljica

----------


## amyx

MM meni je sve ginekologica pisala kaj je R preporucio

----------


## đurđa76

> Blekonja vjeruj mi. Luda sam skroz. Danas je na viziti rekao da ce cekat dokle god ja il beba mozemo izdrzati. A najbolje da u 40tjednu dobijem trudove i rodim prirodno. Da, i meni bi to bilo najbolje DA JE S MOJOM BEBOM SVE OK. osjecam se kao da vristim a nitko me ne zeli cuti...i ne cuje. Strepim od ctg-a do ctg-a nadajuci se da bu jos 3 tjedna sve ok. Molim se za svoje malo zlato..da mi bude veliki borac. Toliko mi je tesko da mi se srce para na milijun komadica.
> Hvala vam svima za vibrice. Puno pusa vam saljemo ja i moja sicusna smjehuljica


beilana,vidim da ste 37+4,ja sam rodila na 36+3 i sve je ispalo super,nemoj se brinuti,bit će sa bebom sve ok da i sutra rodiš
(nedavno je moja poznanica koja je bila isto toliko trudna kao ti sada hodočastila svaki dan na ctg jer joj je ginekologica rekla da nema plodne vode i da beba ne napreduje,nakraju je prošla termin,zadnjih desetak dana se stabiliziralo)

----------


## Muma

*beilana* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ šaljem vam puno puno vibrica! Nek je sve ok s bebicom!
*Bluebella*,* ivana83* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe vijesti nakon idućeg pregleda!

----------


## milasova8

Beilana~~~~~~ za tebe i tvoju curku,bit ce ok

Bbella~~~ da hematom ode sto bezbolnije pa da napokon uzivas

Ivana,javi nam lijepe vijesti sa UZV-a

Sto se tice prvih pokreta,prave udarce sam osjetila tek u 22 tt,i od tada bas svaki dan ga osjetim :Smile:  mali je pravi divljak,pogotovo po noci..ali uzivam
Posteljica sprijeda i stvarno ga intezivno osjecam..
Evo bas vas pozdravlja :Smile: 

Da se pohvalim da sam regulirala kolko-tolko stolicu..
Kupila u bio&bio amarant i zobeno mlijeko i to doruckujem u zadnjr vrijeme..kazu da je to najbolja zitarica,vrh..eto,preporucujem.

----------


## Gabi25

Beilana i Bluebella puno vibrica za obje~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## deniii

evo i mene da ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za naše ljepotice Bellana u Bluebella da bude sve ok!!!!!!!!!1
šta se tiče micanja ne paničite u mene je posteljica otraga pa sam osjetila ek u 20tom tj neka kuckanja nije svakak bebe ni mama iste ....sad se javi po potrebi al isto tek kad se ja smirim !!!!!!!!
i da moram se pohvalit da sam jučer svojoj curi kupila par bodića, jedan kompletić i dekicu hihihi krenula sam pomalo ,,,rekla sam mm u da malo pripazi na mene i da mi ograniči financije

----------


## ivana83

Još jednom Beilani i Bluebelli ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!  :Love: 
Hvala svima na vibricama, nekako sam se smirila i nadam se da će ipak ispasti dobro...

----------


## beilana

Hvala cure. Nekak je jutro uvijek pametnije, pa eto danas sam sigurna da bude sve ok. Upravo moj mali mis stuca, uopce ne znam od cega jadnica mala tolko stuca, po 3x na dan, a plodne vode skoro i nema. Mozda ima tam negdje dolje zalihu sokica od marelice i breskvice pa pije  :Smile:  

Gabi, tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se drzite i kaj dulje izdrzite 
Bbella~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~tvoja mrva je veliki borac, to je dokazala. Lezi, uzivaj, sigurna sam da bude sve super
Milasova bas mi je drago da si nasla lijek za problemcek
Ivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uzv

 :Kiss:  svima, hvala na podrsci, zbilja puno znaci. Samo uzivajte iz dana u dan u svojim trudnocama, jer nedao Bog u jednoj sekundi se sve preokrene. 
Uzivajte ovaj neradni dan sa svojim obiteljima, i ja cu sa svojima par sati koliko su mi dozvolili  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

recite vi meni kako da se ja ponasam prvih tjedana , da mirujem , da lezim, ja stvarno ne znam.. :Unsure: ...cim me nesto pikne lijevo ili desno , gore ili dole odmah se prikujem za krevet i krenem molit 
 :Sad: 
nista me ne boli , nemam krvarenja hdB cekam taj 1 uzv i pojma nemam kako da se ponasam, strah me dugo setat, strah me dugo sjedit , slijede krizme i pricesti ja odbila bilo di ici - jesam ja normalna zene moje ??
prvu trudnocu sam od pocetka lezala jer sam krvarila ....

----------


## ivana83

Ako nema krvarenja i ako se osjećaš dobro, ponašaj se normalno, ali bez pretjeranog naprezanja ili umaranja. Tako je meni 
rekla moja mpo doktorica.  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> recite vi meni kako da se ja ponasam prvih tjedana , da mirujem , da lezim, ja stvarno ne znam.....cim me nesto pikne lijevo ili desno , gore ili dole odmah se prikujem za krevet i krenem molit 
> 
> nista me ne boli , nemam krvarenja hdB cekam taj 1 uzv i pojma nemam kako da se ponasam, strah me dugo setat, strah me dugo sjedit , slijede krizme i pricesti ja odbila bilo di ici - jesam ja normalna zene moje ??
> prvu trudnocu sam od pocetka lezala jer sam krvarila ....


naravno da te strah nakon svega šta si prošla,i naravno da si normalna!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ja ti ne radim ništa teško sve lagano ,prošetam, nešto malo po kući.........šta ti je dr reka?

----------


## mare41

crvenkapice, bit ćeš pametnija nakon uzv-a, a do tad i nakon toga (osim ako nije preporučeno drugačije), radi ono što ti paše-šetaj ako ti se šeta, skuhaj ručak ako želiš, legni kad ti se leži itd...onako kako ti odgovara (napominjem, u slučaju da nije preporuka strogo mirovanje)
ja sam radila do 18 tt jer mi je tako pasalo

----------


## crvenkapica77

osjecam  blagu  menstrualnu  bol   jel to  normalno  ?

hehe  ima  da  vas  pilam  svaki dan  ......

----------


## željkica

> osjecam  blagu  menstrualnu  bol   jel to  normalno  ?
> 
> hehe  ima  da  vas  pilam  svaki dan  ......


je,ja još uvik imam tu bol!

----------


## ana0601

bokić curke ! dali je kojoj od vas 2 dana trajala menstruacija? zadnja mi je bila 25.03 i tada mi je bila samo 2 dana i to normalna nisam puno krvarila dali da napravim test ili da prićekam još malo, još nemam nikakvih simptoma

----------


## pipi73

> crvenkapice, bit ćeš pametnija nakon uzv-a, a do tad i nakon toga (osim ako nije preporučeno drugačije), radi ono što ti paše-šetaj ako ti se šeta, skuhaj ručak ako želiš, legni kad ti se leži itd...onako kako ti odgovara (napominjem, u slučaju da nije preporuka strogo mirovanje)
> ja sam radila do 18 tt jer mi je tako pasalo


Potpis...pokusaj da radis nesto sto ce ti skrenuti da ne mislis i brines se toliko...Bice sve to kako treba....samo polako...
Gabi, da se drzite i hrabro sto duze izdrzite....samo pozitivno... 
Bbella tvoja mrva je veliki borac, to je dokazala. Taj glupavi hematom ima da se izgubi iznenada kao sto se i pojavio....
Milasova bas mi je drago da si nasla lijek...ja sam sam poslije 12 tj pocela jako da budem malokrvna tako da sam bila prinudjena da pijem neke konjske doze gvozdja...kada sam pocela terapiju babica mi je preporucila i probiotik....Tako da nisam imala nikakvih problema a i dan danas pijem probiotik i stolica i varenje su mi savrseni iako vise gvozdje ne pijem..
Ivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uzv

Beilana~~~~~~ za tebe i tvoju curku,bit ce ok...cvrsto vjerujem....

Poljubac svima...zelim mirne dane pred nama svima...

----------


## mare41

pipi, svima vam saljem puse!

----------


## alma_itd

*crvenkapice* sad sam tek vidjela da imas lijepu betu,cestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap: . Samo sto laganije i bez analiziranja svakog udisaja :Love:  Bice to jedna skolska trudnoca,vjerujem u to :Yes:

----------


## beilana

Kratko izvjesce od danas: plodna voda bistra, otvorena 1.5-2cm. Pisalo mi je otvorena prst pa sam pitala kolko cm je to. Danas idem i na protoke, vjerujem da su ok. Pusa

----------


## željkica

cure da pitam nešto,jel kome uk bila pozitivna na bakterije u trudnoći'? ja sam je danas radila pa sam sad na  :Cekam:

----------


## Bluebella

> cure da pitam nešto,jel kome uk bila pozitivna na bakterije u trudnoći'? ja sam je danas radila pa sam sad na


nemoj se muciti unaprijed dok ne dobijes nalaz.... nema smisla...

----------


## beilana

> cure da pitam nešto,jel kome uk bila pozitivna na bakterije u trudnoći'? ja sam je danas radila pa sam sad na


Meni. Sad imam proteus, il tak nekak se zove. Nikakav problem. Ak ima kaj izlijecit ce te. Al ja nemam nikakve tegobe. Valjda je u stanju mirovanja

----------


## željkica

> nemoj se muciti unaprijed dok ne dobijes nalaz.... nema smisla...


znam da nema al ovako je lakše.

----------


## MalaMa

beilana nadam se da je krenulo ~~~~~~ da mrvica uskoro uživa u maminom naručju.

----------


## sanda1977

> Kratko izvjesce od danas: plodna voda bistra, otvorena 1.5-2cm. Pisalo mi je otvorena prst pa sam pitala kolko cm je to. Danas idem i na protoke, vjerujem da su ok. Pusa


još malo draga...bit će to sve dobro....
cure ja ne znam kako vi ali ja skapavam od vručine...
moja curka ja po cijeli dan aktivna lupka me okreće se stalno....neka,bar znam da je sve u redu....stalno mi maica skakuće....hehehe  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Blekonja

> Kratko izvjesce od danas: plodna voda bistra, otvorena 1.5-2cm. Pisalo mi je otvorena prst pa sam pitala kolko cm je to. Danas idem i na protoke, vjerujem da su ok. Pusa


alt+gr bit će sve ok

----------


## beilana

Evo nas s divnim vjestima. U utorak mi je procjenu radil jedan doktor od 70g i po njemu je beba bila 2200g,a skuzila sam da mu uzv nije jaca strana. Zato sam danas jednu dobru dokt prosila da ona napravi procjenu jer sam ipak bila malo skepticna. Nasa curka je 50cm dugacka i ima 2650g. I dalje je malecka,al je po tome u 2tj ipak dobila 450g. Toliko sam happy. Pl.vode i dalje malo, al protoci su nam uredni

----------


## maca papucarica

> Evo nas s divnim vjestima. U utorak mi je procjenu radil jedan doktor od 70g i po njemu je beba bila 2200g,a skuzila sam da mu uzv nije jaca strana. Zato sam danas jednu dobru dokt prosila da ona napravi procjenu jer sam ipak bila malo skepticna. Nasa curka je 50cm dugacka i ima 2650g. I dalje je malecka,al je po tome u 2tj ipak dobila 450g. Toliko sam happy. Pl.vode i dalje malo, al protoci su nam uredni


 :Klap:  Beilana to je super! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do kraja tebi i svim ostalim okruglicama koje brinu za svoje male ljubavi! 
Dan po dan i bit ce sve ok, brzo cete(mo) sve mirisati najdraze smotuljke  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## željkica

bravo *beilana*! :Very Happy:  bit će to sve uredu!!!!!!!

----------


## tina29

> Beilana to je super! 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do kraja tebi i svim ostalim okruglicama koje brinu za svoje male ljubavi! 
> Dan po dan i bit ce sve ok, brzo cete(mo) sve mirisati najdraze smotuljke


potpisujem!!!
*beilana* bravo za tvoju princezu!

----------


## lasta

beilana ma to je prava cura...moja je bila 2600 i 45 cm

biti ce sve dobro

----------


## Muma

*beilana*  :Very Happy:  bravo za curku! Mazi bušu a uskoro ćeš i nju uživo!

----------


## beilana

Hvala curke. Tak sam happy. Posebno!!! Jedva cekam da sve mazimo svoje mirisljave pokloncice.  :Kiss:

----------


## ivana83

beilana, to je odlično!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## MalaMa

beilana baš mi je drago da je cura ipak dobila grame, a bogme je dugačka sasvim dovoljno. bravo za vas!

----------


## sanda1977

> Hvala curke. Tak sam happy. Posebno!!! Jedva cekam da sve mazimo svoje mirisljave pokloncice.


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  da poskoćim za ovo!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Beilana super za mrvicu  :Smile: 

Bluebella kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

----------


## željkica

stiga mi nalaz uk i negativna je! još piše leukociti 7-8,eritrociti 4-5??jel to normalno ili?

----------


## maca papucarica

> stiga mi nalaz uk i negativna je! još piše leukociti 7-8,eritrociti 4-5??jel to normalno ili?


Zeljkica, mailaj nalaz dr pa ces sve znati. Dobro je da je uk sterilna, a za ostalo  :Unsure: .

----------


## Bluebella

> Beilana super za mrvicu 
> 
> Bluebella kakvo je stanje kod tebe?


kod mene je sve po starom, nema krvarenja, čekam uzv u pon pa valjda će se hematom povući do tada.. barem malo. do tada se pikam fragminom i idem na injekcije progesterona i mirujem
sad sam se već smirila od početnog šoka.

Beliana  :Very Happy: 
cure ... svima  :Kiss:

----------


## tulipan83

željkica,dobro je to,bitno da je uk sterilna što znači da nema bakterija, a leukociti i eritrociti su u malom broju pa je zanemarivo. Sve je ok.

----------


## željkica

> željkica,dobro je to,bitno da je uk sterilna što znači da nema bakterija, a leukociti i eritrociti su u malom broju pa je zanemarivo. Sve je ok.


hvala ti,evo kopam po int da vidim šta znači.

----------


## željkica

> željkica,dobro je to,bitno da je uk sterilna što znači da nema bakterija, a leukociti i eritrociti su u malom broju pa je zanemarivo. Sve je ok.


zvala dr kaže isto šta i ti,odsad zovem tebe  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*željkica*  :Klap:  Ja ću to obaviti u ponedjeljak. Tak mi je teško nalijevat se tekućinom, a znam da moram. I još nisam zadovoljna koliko popijem dnevno.  :Undecided:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ajd kad se već hvalimo nalazima, da se i ja pohvalim. Stigao moj nalaz krvi i urina, sve je u ref. vrijednostima osim:
-  leukocitna esteraza              3      (ref vrijednost 0)
-  leukociti                          mnogo  (ref vrijednost 0-2)
-  stanice pločastog epitela   10-15    (ref vrijednost 0-1)  


Jel zna netko to protumačiti?? Ne izgleda dobro.. Kod ginića idem tek za 3 tjedna...

----------


## crvenkapica77

> stiga mi nalaz uk i negativna je! još piše leukociti 7-8,eritrociti 4-5??jel to normalno ili?


pa  ocito  da  je  normalno  jer  je i meni 
leukociti  7-8    a  doz.do 2  
eritrociti   2-3    a  doz. do  2  

u trudnoci  je  normalno da  leukociti  malo budu poviseni  a   eritrociti  ne znam  ...bitno je   da   je  UK   ok.   ja  jos  cekam  svoju    :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

bubimitka izgleda da je neka upala. ja ne bih čekala 3 tj. zovi gina pa pitaj.

----------


## sanda1977

> Ajd kad se već hvalimo nalazima, da se i ja pohvalim. Stigao moj nalaz krvi i urina, sve je u ref. vrijednostima osim:
> -  leukocitna esteraza              3      (ref vrijednost 0)
> -  leukociti                          mnogo  (ref vrijednost 0-2)
> -  stanice pločastog epitela   10-15    (ref vrijednost 0-1)  
> 
> 
> Jel zna netko to protumačiti?? Ne izgleda dobro.. Kod ginića idem tek za 3 tjedna...


a moj nalaz je eritrociti 1-2 (ref vr. 0-2)
leukociti 10-15 (ref vr. 0-2)
stanice pločastog epitela dosta (ref vr. 0-2)
sluzi malo-treba biti negativno
bakterija nešto-treba biti negativno
po mojoj dr je to uredan nalaz

----------


## željkica

*sanda* mislim da ti je nalaz ok,meni je na nalazu urina pisalo dosta bakterija i pločastog epitela a uk uredna ,tako da mislim da ti je dr upravu al ako te muči odi napravit uk!
*bubimitka* ja bi isto zvala gin,da budem mirnija

----------


## Moe

I kod mene je sediment urina pokazao "bakterija: dosta". A onda nekoliko dana kasnije "urinokultura: sterilna".
Ma najbolje je kontaktirati liječnika, ne možemo mi na forumu postavljati dijagnoze. 
Ako je potrebno nešto liječiti, bolje je što prije početi, a to će ti liječnik reći. Valjda ima neki broj telefona na koji ga možeš kontaktirati i prije pregleda. 

Drage moje suborke, kod mene je još samo 45 dana do termina. Uzbuđenje i nestrpljenje raste sa svakim danom, i dalje ne vjerujem kako je vrijeme proletilo. 
Pa neću se ni okrenuti, a već ćemo s kćeri slaviti polaganje mature?!  :Laughing:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala cure, svakako cu ga zvati...

Moe zar vec?! Ajme super, jos malo pa uzivancija  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> *sanda* mislim da ti je nalaz ok,meni je na nalazu urina pisalo dosta bakterija i pločastog epitela a uk uredna ,tako da mislim da ti je dr upravu al ako te muči odi napravit uk!
> *bubimitka* ja bi isto zvala gin,da budem mirnija


jesam napravila sam odmah UK sterilna je....zaboravila sam napisati....

----------


## milasova8

Moja UK je pokazala da imam nekakvih saprofita,kao da je to uredan nalaz..
Ali moguce da je uzorak kontaminiran,pa cu ja to ponovit iduci tjedan..

----------


## crvenkapica77

Jesu vas bolile prepone i ledja nisko u 5tj ?
Nekad lijevo nekad desno

----------


## zubic.vila

Beilana, baš mi je drago da curka dobro napreduje!   Bit će to prava mala princeza!
Milasova- saprofiti su normalna bakterijska flora. 
Crvenkapo, prvih tjedana sve bolucka. Mislim da nemaš razloga za brigu!

----------


## tulipan83

Eritrocita u urinu kod nas žena uvijek može bit jer imamo mengu,transfere,a "cijevi su nam kratke" pa dok dajemo urin malo se i njih pokupi,eritrociti inace znače krv,al sve je dobro dok ih nema jaaaako punou vrijeme kad nema menge,transfera,punkcja. A leukociti isto nije toliko zabrinjavajuće,pogotovo ako nema ništa bakterija,nekad je to samo pokazatelj da je došlo do kontaminacije.

----------


## tulipan83

> Ajd kad se već hvalimo nalazima, da se i ja pohvalim. Stigao moj nalaz krvi i urina, sve je u ref. vrijednostima osim:
> -  leukocitna esteraza              3      (ref vrijednost 0)
> -  leukociti                          mnogo  (ref vrijednost 0-2)
> -  stanice pločastog epitela   10-15    (ref vrijednost 0-1)  
> 
> 
> Jel zna netko to protumačiti?? Ne izgleda dobro.. Kod ginića idem tek za 3 tjedna...




Možda mala upalica,dobro je da nema bakterija, zovi gin možda budeš samo ponovila običan urin.

----------


## tulipan83

> zvala dr kaže isto šta i ti,odsad zovem tebe



Nema frke,ak mogu pomoći tu sam,med sestra sam.
Dugo nisam bila na forumu,al sad sve češće posjećujem,jer ak nam se ništa ne ulovi do devetog,destog mj idemo u postupke i po bracu ili seku za našeg zvrka.

----------


## Muma

> Jesu vas bolile prepone i ledja nisko u 5tj ?
> Nekad lijevo nekad desno


Mene nisu, ali to su samo pozitivni simptomići.

----------


## željkica

> Jesu vas bolile prepone i ledja nisko u 5tj ?
> Nekad lijevo nekad desno


mene da i noge užas sad je sve prošlo!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Eritrocita u urinu kod nas žena uvijek može bit jer imamo mengu,transfere,a "cijevi su nam kratke" pa dok dajemo urin malo se i njih pokupi,eritrociti inace znače krv,al sve je dobro dok ih nema jaaaako punou vrijeme kad nema menge,transfera,punkcja. A leukociti isto nije toliko zabrinjavajuće,pogotovo ako nema ništa bakterija,nekad je to samo pokazatelj da je došlo do kontaminacije.


tulipan  , a  kad  pise   jos  i nesto  bakterija  ili  rijetko   isto  je ok   ??

----------


## MalaMa

crvenkapa evo čitam svoj nalaz. kod mene je bilo leukocita 1-3 i bakterija nešto. uk- fiziološka flora, bakterija 10 na2. gin ništa nije rekao da ne valja. a to je bilo davno i nakon toga nisam osjetila nikakve probleme.

----------


## mare41

tulipan, nije isto -kod nas zena i -kod nas trudnica
cesto je da kod trudnica bude maln leukocita, malo bakterija, al kad i mikrobiologija nadje bakterije-pitanje je koje i koliko, ja sam imala e.coli 10 na trecu i to nije bilo za antibiotik nego samo za piti vise vode i piskiti
plocasti epitel je kontaminacija, al nije to neki problem 
i leukociti u krvi mogu biti malo poviseni, sve  je to u trudnoci normalno

----------


## beilana

Crvenkapica opusti se. Vjerujem da je tesko nakon svega kaj si prosla. U veelikom si grcu sad. Sva ta stezanja su normalna za pocetak i kraj trudnoce. Znam koliko je to tesko, al pokusaj uzivati. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nagodinu grlis svoje malo sunce. Pocetkom godine je termin, jel tako? Zimska mrva 

Ja opet danas sa novom vjesti. Od jucer mi curka sluzni cep. Sve nekaj krivo kod mene. Nije mi ispal od jednom nego se pomalo cjedi. Sve blize sam upoznavanje svoje djevojcice. 
Saljemo vam  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

ajme beilana, jos malo do susreta, sretno draga!

----------


## željkica

beilana sretno ,mogu mislit koliko si uzbuđena!

----------


## crvenkapica77

beilana  joj blago ti se,ja  bi  najradije  preskocila  trudnocu   i isla  rađat  , nema  tu   uzivanja  nikakvog   samo  strah   .....
da   3.1  ispada  termin     :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Beilana,sretno!!!  :Smile: 

Crvenkapica,stvarno probaj se oustiti..bit ce ti.puuuuno lakse..

----------


## Bubimitka81

Beilana sretno  :Smile: 

Crvenkapice zbilja se probaj malčice opustiti i ne osluškivati baš baš sve.. Možda da pitaš dr. za Normabele ili nešto....?

----------


## Blekonja

beilana sretno draga moja!!! nadam se da će proći brzo  :Kiss:

----------


## pipi73

Beilana drzimo vam fige draga....sve najbolje aBda....

Crvenkapice...sve ce biti najbolje....samo polako

----------


## Muma

*beilana* jedva čekam lijepe vijesti! Brzo ćeš ti ljubiti svoje zlato.
*crvenkapica*  :Love:  naravno da te strah poslije svega. Ja uživam iako me strah, ali daleko je moj strah do tvog. Zato piši, pitaj, tješi se, ima puno cura s hrpom iskustva da te umire ako si u panici. Ja ti samo držim fige da počneš uživati u ovoj trudnoći.

----------


## Bluebella

Beilana sretno.... neka susret bude radostan i vesel  :Wink:

----------


## Muma

Cure, ne znam uopće kaj da radim i u kojoj mjeri da počnem paničariti. Upravo sam na lijevoj dojci napipala neku gromadu, s lijeve strane. Ne znam uopće kak bi to opisala, nije kvržica nego više kao neka nakupina masnog tkiva ili sl. Šokirana sam. Kaj radim??????????

----------


## crvenkapica77

ne znam draga ali u trudnoci sike su tvrde i pune tako neceg , kad se pipam imam i ja ,pa to je normalno u trudnoci zar nije ??

ako nisi  imala  prije  i sad  se  pojavila   pa  od  trudnoce  je tako   ....

----------


## crvenkapica77

di si  gabi  -kako si   ?

----------


## Gabi25

Crvenkapice jos sam u bolnici, evo prošlo je 5 tjedana kako sam tu, krizam dane do skidanja s tokolize sa 34tt i molim da sto duže ostanemo 2u1. 

Hvala sto mislite na mene, i ja mislim na sve vas nove trudnice i vibram za srceka, pregleda. A za one pred kraj kao sto sam ja samo puno strpljenja.

----------


## crvenkapica77

znam  da  si  u bolnici  vec  vidim  od   1.5  se  nisi  javljala    :Wink: 
sretno   dalje

----------


## beilana

Muma ja bi se za bilo kakvu takvu promjenu na dojci javila lijecniku. Nekak mi se s tim nije za saliti. Vjerojatno je sve ok, al da si i ti mirna. Meni se recimo cice nisu nimalo promjenile u T, mozda su mi samo bradavice mrvicu tamnije. Zato kazem odi pa da doktor vidi da si mirna.

Gabi ja sam 38tt pa jos ne mislim da sam pred kraj. Sve mi to daleko. Drzim fige da izdrzite barem do 37tt

Crvenkapica vjerujem da je sad uzivati tesko, al to je jedino kaj ti preostaje. Bebice svako strah i stres, kao i srecu i radost osjete. 3.1. Kazes? Ajd kad je vec tak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude prva beba u 2014. To se cini toliko daleko a proci ce nebudes se ni snasla

Curke vi sve vibrate za porod, a ja imam osjecaj da mogu ovak do termina. Bas mi je danas oko 20h ispala sluzava gromada pa mislim da je ispal cijeli cep, a sad kaze sestra ak je da mogu ubrzo ocekivati porod, a meni to nekak predobro da bi bilo istinito. Sve se smirilo samo me prepone bole. Samo mi mantrajte da krene cim prije jer mi je vec dosta.

Ko je iza mene s terminom??

----------


## lovekd

Beilana, sretno  :Smile:  Da čim brže prođe, čim lakše ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za skori susret s tvojom princezom  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> Cure, ne znam uopće kaj da radim i u kojoj mjeri da počnem paničariti. Upravo sam na lijevoj dojci napipala neku gromadu, s lijeve strane. Ne znam uopće kak bi to opisala, nije kvržica nego više kao neka nakupina masnog tkiva ili sl. Šokirana sam. Kaj radim??????????


a jel te to boli?

----------


## Muma

Ma ne znam, ne mogu odredit kad me bole općenito zbog progesterona. A s obzirom da sad samo pipkam pa iritiram...ne znam. Isplakala sam čitavu večer.

----------


## željkica

> Ma ne znam, ne mogu odredit kad me bole općenito zbog progesterona. A s obzirom da sad samo pipkam pa iritiram...ne znam. Isplakala sam čitavu večer.


znam da ti je teško al probaj ne dirat i nemoj se nervirat samo bebici štetiš  :Love:  i sutra pravac doktoru i sigurna sam da nije ništa!!!!!!!možda je koja cista ( ja ih imam na svakoj dojci) a nebi bilo ni čudo s obzirom na količinu hormona,ja sam ti jednom čak i ogroman potkožni imala na dojci užas takvu sam paniku digla da te razumin 100 %,al probaj se radi bebača smirit.

----------


## MalaMa

dobro jutro cure!
muma nemoj plakat. u trudnoći se mijenjaju mliječne žlijezde. nek to doktor pogleda, ali nemoj se sekirat.

cure, mi još 30 dana imamo. čini mi se da će to i prije, kako je krenulo. zasad se trudimo dogurat do ulaza u 38 tt. to je još 10 dana.

beilana sad samo očekujemo da nam javiš da se curka rodila.  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~

gabi da izdržite što duže ~~~~~~~~

svim friškim trudnicama želim što manje sekiranja, a što više uživancije!

----------


## hope31

Beilana draga zelim ti najljepsi susret sa princezom za koji dan :Smile: da se grlite i mazite
Muma odi sutra doktoru i smirit ces se kad ti kaze da je sve ok,tijelo je sada potpuno drugacije i sve se mijenja,ali odi da se smiris i uzivas u trudnoci :Smile: 
Moj mali zvrk se opasno gura van,nisko je glavicom dolje i samo udara po cerviksu a danas sam tek 32+4,bojim se samo da ne krene ranije,mislim da cu i ja do doktora ili danas u bolnicu ili sutra kod svoje gin...samo da ne krene van

----------


## Blekonja

pa šta je ovo sva bi dječica ranije vani, ajde evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da još ostanu u maminim bušicama neko vrijeme

 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## tina29

*muma* draga samo mirno,bez sekiranja,odi k doktoru da se smiriš,ali bit če sve ok,šaljem veliki hug i samo bez panike!  :Kiss: 
*beilana* za najljepši susret sa tvojom princezom!
ostalima puno strpljenja i da bebice ostanu što duže u bušama!
puse svima!

----------


## crvenkapica77

slazem se, 
muma sutra  dr.   i nek   pogleda  to  sto te  muci   , a  vidjet  ces  da   je  to  ok
popij normabel i  smiri  se ,

----------


## Muma

Hvala cure. Nadam se da će sve biti ok. Ići ću privat na uzv, ali rade od 12h. Ako je privat, valjda će me uzeti što prije - zato i plaćam, ne? Nikad mira. Baš kaže MM da nam je bilo lijepo ova dva-tri tjedna. Moralo se nešt pojaviti da nas malo izbaci iz takta. Sutra je dan za još malo doktora - ujutro krv i mokraća, a poslije taj uzv.
*crvenkapice* nemam ti ja ništa za smirenje, bit će ok, malo sam se smirila od jučer. Samo da to sve obavim sutra pa da mogu nastaviti uživati.

----------


## crvenkapica77

normabele  bi trebala  svaka   trudnica  imat  doma   :Smile:   bolje jedan  popit   nego  se  nervirat    :Wink:

----------


## 123beba

Drage moje, nikako da vam se javim zadnjih dana... imam osjećaj da me tako nekakva gužva obuzela i da ništa ne stižem... jedino si uzmem vremena za odmoriti kada osjetim da je ritam prebrz - eto, moram misliti na svoju curku pa se nas dvije odmaramo i mazimo  :Smile:  i jedva čekam uzv za 10 dana da vidim svoju srećicu!

Muma, ne brini ništa... ja sam prije 2 god imala isto napad panike jer sam si našla kvržicu koja me jako zabrinula no na kraju je ipak sve bilo ok... Tijelo mi je taj mjesec u PMS-u malo drugačije reagiralo i to je sve... a sada kada smo trudne u našim se tijelima sve mijenja pa je ovo najvjerovatnije samo popratna pojava... sretno sutra kod dr. no samo se opusti i ne brini, sigurna sam da će sve biti dobro!

Svim curama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nas bebice ne iznenade ranije i da nam na vrijeme dođu zdrave i vesele!  :Smile: 
Poseban pozdrav svim našim curkama u bolnicama! Držite se!

----------


## Bluebella

napokon malo ljepše vijesti od mene .... hematomi su se počeli povlačiti  :Smile: 
i dalje su tu, tak da nije bajna situacija i daleko od slavlja, ali barem je neki napredak na vidiku... strogo mirovalje se nastavlja, kontrola za dva tjedna....

----------


## tina29

*Bluebella* ajde barem neki pomak na bolje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se povuku do kraja i da te više ne zezaju!  :Kiss:

----------


## Muma

*Bluebella*  :Very Happy:  samo nastavi odmarati i bit će sve ok! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bluebella

> *Bluebella*  samo nastavi odmarati i bit će sve ok! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Draga, ima šta novo kod tebe? jesi se naručila za uzv?

----------


## kismet

> napokon malo ljepše vijesti od mene .... hematomi su se počeli povlačiti 
> i dalje su tu, tak da nije bajna situacija i daleko od slavlja, ali barem je neki napredak na vidiku... strogo mirovalje se nastavlja, kontrola za dva tjedna....


super, za još dva tjedna hematomčići su prošlost!

----------


## luc

Cure dali ima koja da zna. 
Doktor mi je preporucio da napravim tripl test cisto zato jer preporuca svima al nisam isla.. Nisam iz zagreba ii imam vec jedno djete a posto se muzu nikako ne svidaju ti testovi pretpostavke nije se zelio potruditi da zamjeni smjenu na poslu. Dobro nije to sad ni tolko bitno jer i meni to bas nije pouzdani test al me cisto zanima ako beba imq neki genetski poremecaj ili dawn sindrom( neznam kak se tocni pise nazivoprostite) dali se to onda ne vidi na uzv. Mi smo od pocetka mjerenja na uzv veliki u dan a neki djelovi u dan il dva veci ili manji. Tako je bilo i u prvoj trudnoci i bebica savrsena.

----------


## Muma

> Draga, ima šta novo kod tebe? jesi se naručila za uzv?


Pokušavam dobiti doktoricu na telefon pa je u gužvi, tako da još čekam. Zvat ću sad ponovno  :Cekam:

----------


## MalaMa

luc ni jedna pretraga nije 100%. na uzv se mogu vidjeti neke malformacije ali ne moraju. isto tako ni tripl, double ili kombinirani nisu 100%. svi oni ukazuju na vjerojatnost da nešto je ili nije. osobno smatram da su te pretrage samo za sekiranje trudnica.

bluebella hvala Bogu da se stanje popravlja, nek nestanu čim prije.

mi smo danas odradile svoju prvu kontrolu u bolnici. sljedeća je za 2 tjedna i ne moramo strogo mirovati više jeeeee!!  :Very Happy:  uh kako me to razveselilo danas! skoro sam izljubila dr-a  :Embarassed: 

jel ima kakvih novosti s beilanom?

----------


## MalaMa

muma ~~~~~~ da to odradiš danas pa da ti bude lakše. sigurno je sve u redu, to je od trudnoće.

----------


## Muma

*MalaMa*  :Very Happy:  bravo!!!
Dobila sam doktoricu, hoće da napravim uzv. Slažem se. Samo više ne mogu danas jer ne rade, tako da ću se pokušati ugurati odmah sutra u 12h!

----------


## sanda1977

> luc ni jedna pretraga nije 100%. na uzv se mogu vidjeti neke malformacije ali ne moraju. isto tako ni tripl, double ili kombinirani nisu 100%. svi oni ukazuju na vjerojatnost da nešto je ili nije. osobno smatram da su te pretrage samo za sekiranje trudnica.
> 
> bluebella hvala Bogu da se stanje popravlja, nek nestanu čim prije.
> 
> mi smo danas odradile svoju prvu kontrolu u bolnici. sljedeća je za 2 tjedna i ne moramo strogo mirovati više jeeeee!!  uh kako me to razveselilo danas! skoro sam izljubila dr-a 
> 
> jel ima kakvih novosti s beilanom?


potisujem za tripl...isto nisam išla....
blubella  :Klap: 
MalaMa super što ne moraš više mirovati....
i ja se pitam što je s bealinom

mi smo danas 25 tt  :Yes:

----------


## orhideja.

*Muma* nije ni čudo što si dokt teško dobila( ako si zvala na VV)..danas je bila velikkka gužva
sretno ti sutra i držim fige da je sve u najboljem redu

----------


## crvenkapica77

BB  super   vijesti  samo nek  hematomi  nestanu   ~~~~~~~~~~~
muma  sretno sutra   

moj  danasnji  uzv   gv 9mm   i  žv  3mm   5+3  smo  ipak  ,sl. tjedan   uzv  da  vidimo   srce   <3  
lakse   se  dise    :Smile:

----------


## ivana83

kod mene ništa dobro, prestalo je kucati srce, a druga gestacijska vrećica nije narasla uopće...

----------


## 123beba

ivana83, baš mi je žao...  :Sad:  

crvenkapice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srce!

bluebella, super da se poboljšalo stanje... samo neka tako nastavi...

----------


## željkica

> kod mene ništa dobro, prestalo je kucati srce, a druga gestacijska vrećica nije narasla uopće...


a joj ivana prestrašno,neznam šta reć :Love: ,pa kako,jesi šta osjetila.jel te bolilo šta?

----------


## ivana83

zadnji put na pregledu je dr. rekla da je gestacijska premala, bila je u pravu. beba nije imala kud rasti.
izgleda da ćemo probati s PGD ako kariogrami pokažu loše nalaze.

----------


## MalaMa

crvenkapice supić stanje do sada  :Smile:  sad navijamo za srčeko!

ivana žao mi je što je sve tako završilo. želim vam da čim prije riješite sve pretrage i sumnje i krenete u nove pobjede.

----------


## beilana

Cure tu sam. Novo nist. Cekam i cekam... nadam se cim me nekaj i malo zaboli. Nekaj nam je bebica bila sad na ctgu jako uzbudena. Sve se nadam da predosjeca da uskoro izlazi
Malama super da ne moras mirovati. Sad iskoristi ove dane i uzivaj
Crvenkapica ja sam imala identican nalaz na 5+3, to je po uzv bilo 5+0 i za par dana je srcwko kucalo ko veliko

Ivana zao mi je  :Kiss:

----------


## Muma

Hvala cure!
I kako sad u istom postu čestitati i veseliti se zbog *crvenkapice* i slati utješne zagrljaje *ivani*? Cure, hrabro naprijed!

----------


## kismet

> kod mene ništa dobro, prestalo je kucati srce, a druga gestacijska vrećica nije narasla uopće...


Baš mi je žao, nadala sam se da će se jedna mrva izboriti... :Love: 
Znam kako ti je, kao da imaš rupu na srcu, al pregrmit ćeš, vjeruj mi; kad se oporaviš i obaviš sve pretrage, pomalo u nove pobjede...

Zagrljaj šaljem, drži se!

----------


## kismet

> BB  super   vijesti  samo nek  hematomi  nestanu   ~~~~~~~~~~~
> muma  sretno sutra   
> 
> moj  danasnji  uzv   gv 9mm   i  žv  3mm   5+3  smo  ipak  ,sl. tjedan   uzv  da  vidimo   srce   <3  
> lakse   se  dise


bravo, vibbram za srčeko, školsku i "dosadnu" trudnoću  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

:Love:   ivana bas mi je zao  :Sad:  

zivot  stvarno  nije  fer  ,to sam se uvjerila na svojoj kozi a i mnoge cure ovdje  :Sad:

----------


## tina29

*beilana* puno,puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da što prije ljubiš princezu!
*crvenkapice*  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za srčeko!
*ivana* jako mi je žao,drži se! 
*kismet,malama,123beba,željkice* i ostale naravno koje nisam navela nenamjerno  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss: 
*muma* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uzv,da bude sve ok!  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

> zadnji put na pregledu je dr. rekla da je gestacijska premala, bila je u pravu. beba nije imala kud rasti.
> izgleda da ćemo probati s PGD ako kariogrami pokažu loše nalaze.


zao mi je  :Love: 
spominje li doktorica PGD u zagrebu ili cete morati u prag?

----------


## ivana83

hvala vam cure na podršci... zadnji put je spominjala da će se pgd možda uvesti kod nas, ali više priča o pragu..

----------


## bubekica

> hvala vam cure na podršci... zadnji put je spominjala da će se pgd možda uvesti kod nas, ali više priča o pragu..


Hvala na info, ako se bude spominjalo i dalje, pliz javi!

----------


## milasova8

Ivana,jako mi je zao :Sad: 
Saljem virtualni zagrljaj

----------


## Bluebella

> kod mene ništa dobro, prestalo je kucati srce, a druga gestacijska vrećica nije narasla uopće...


ivana  :Love:  jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## Sandra1971

Ivana83 zao mi je... Drži se!

----------


## Muma

Prijavljujem pregled cica u 15h  :Undecided:   :Confused:

----------


## žužy

> *beilana* puno,puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da što prije ljubiš princezu!
> *crvenkapice*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za srčeko!
> *ivana* jako mi je žao,drži se! 
> *kismet,malama,123beba,željkice* i ostale naravno koje nisam navela nenamjerno 
> *muma* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uzv,da bude sve ok!


Na ovo mogu samo stisnuti veliki potpis...
Uz kisić *tini* !

----------


## s_iva

> zadnji put na pregledu je dr. rekla da je gestacijska premala, bila je u pravu. beba nije imala kud rasti.
> izgleda da ćemo probati s PGD ako kariogrami pokažu loše nalaze.


Ivana, žao mi je!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ivana uzasno mi je zao  :Sad: 

Muma kako cice?  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Muma????????

----------


## Muma

Evo meeee! Na uzv-u ničeg. Baš ničeg. Tvorba se napipa ali uzv pokazuje normalno tkivo  :Klap:  Žena je stvarno super. Preporučila je kontrolu za 3 mjeseca čisto da vidimo kakva će biti situacija.

----------


## željkica

eto super  :Very Happy:  sad se opusti i uživaj!

----------


## 123beba

muma, isti scenarij kao i kod mene!!!!!!!  :Smile:  ODLIČNO!!! I naravno, sad možeš biti mirnija i opušteno uživati... mislim da nam jednostavno tijelo reagira svakako u trudnoći... sve se mijenja pa i one moraju malo "podivljati"  :Smile: 

nego cure, može meni edukacija... što je PGD?

----------


## tina29

*žužy* kisić i tebi!
*muma*  :Very Happy:  odlično,sad lijepo uživaj! 
 :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## beilana

Muma super za nalaz. Sve smo mi znale da bu nalaz uredan, al ti si nam sad opustena. I dalje mozes uzivat 

Saljem vam svima puse za vibre al oba mala zezalica se utaborila i ne izlazi joj se van. A ja ju molim i molim jer mi polako odlaze zivci ovdje u bolnici, al tvrdoglavo moje malo ne slusa. Vi s terminima u srpnju cete prije grliti svoje smotuljke. Moja bude u trbuhu vagala-ici van ili ne :D

----------


## Muma

Hvala vam! Kissići svima vama, i bebolincima!  :Kiss:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Muma*  :Very Happy:  sad samo uživaj laganini

----------


## orhideja.

*Muma*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  super....sve je kak treba  :Very Happy:  sretno dalje

----------


## MalaMa

muma baš lijepe vijesti! ma znala sam da je sve ok  :Wink: 

beilanina curka, ajde više van! mi ne želimo prije tebe, stoga hitro, hitro na ovaj svijet pa ćemo mi za vama!!!  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

beilana, mislimo na tebe?
sta kaze mini moe?
legal, kako je
ostale curice, kako ide?

----------


## crvenkapica77

muma   super  ,  ma  znala  sam ja  da  je  ok   :Wink: 

mene  samo nesto  probada,  svukuda,  pa  cudna  bol  leđa  ili  bubrega  ne znam  ni sama  sad  odozada   sad   sprijeda 
kontam  opet  zasto   bi me  bubreg  bolio  ako je   urin ok  ili  to nema  veze  ?

----------


## coolerica

crvenkapice možda ja pušem i na hladno al ako te boli bubreg odi da ti vide..ja sam ignorirala dok nije prestao raditi, a onda je bio kuršlus,usađivanje stentova na živo, nesnosna bol, upala svega..a urin super

----------


## crvenkapica77

pa  ne znam  jel  me  boli bubreg   ili  nesto  drugo

----------


## uporna

*ivana* žao mi je  :Love: 
*Muma* super da je sve OK meni se činilo da to ne bi trebalo biti ništa ali dobro je uvijek provjeriti.
Svim ostalim trudnicama želim mirne i uredne trudničke dane.

----------


## Moe

> sta kaze mini moe?


Mini Moe je sve spremnija za dolazak na ovaj svijet. I baš se jedva čekamo  :Smile:  Jako je živahna, nema 15 min u komadu mira. 
Kako su mišice, jel slušaju mamu? Vidim - lijepo napreduju u težini  :Smile:

----------


## deniii

pozdrav curke evo da i ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~ jednima da ostanu u komadu što dulje , a ovim drugima za brz i bezbolan porod hihihi

*muma* super za pregled sad si mirna, uživaj!!!
*crvenkapice* znam kako ti je  i mene je u početku slano nešto  negdje boluckalo i razmišljala sam kao i ti " a tko je rekao da je trudnoća uživanje" i dalje mislim tako :Mad:  al mislim da je tebi bol od trudnoće da su bubrezi sve bi te živo bolilo 

pitanje za ove iskusnije trudnice, kako jako vaše bebe lupkaju????????ova moja je nekako puno jače, i puno živahnija bila s 22 nego s 24 tjedna, baš me malo brine. Javi se ona meni kad legnem al to je ono 1-2 lagana udarca i to je to, a prije je znala lupat svaki put kad legnem?????? Dali je moguće da je sad jednostavno neznam mirnija il da si je napravila više mjesta???

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mi brojimo punih 22 tjedna, lupka ovaj mali svako toliko, denii neznam kako bi trebalo biti kasnije, valjda će se javiti druge cure.

----------


## milasova8

Denii,ja sam sad 30tt i moj frajer je jaaaako ziv i bas jako udara,od 22 tt bas intezivno i jako cesto..
Moj dragi pita jel to normalno da bas toliko se.mrda i cudi se koliko su jaki ti udarci..

Ali sve je to individualno i ne trebas se brinuti..
Od moje frendice mali je bio bas jako miran u trbuhu,rijetko bi se javljao,a da ga vidis sad- mali vragolan :Smile: 

Muma,drago mi je da je sve ok..uzivaj

Ostalim trudnicama pusaa

----------


## Moe

> pitanje za ove iskusnije trudnice, kako jako vaše bebe lupkaju????????ova moja je nekako puno jače, i puno živahnija bila s 22 nego s 24 tjedna, baš me malo brine. Javi se ona meni kad legnem al to je ono 1-2 lagana udarca i to je to, a prije je znala lupat svaki put kad legnem?????? Dali je moguće da je sad jednostavno neznam mirnija il da si je napravila više mjesta???


To su faze, ima mirnijih dana/tjedana, i živahnijih. Sve dok se miče i mrda nemaš što brinuti. (Ako te tješi - tako je i kod mene bilo.. kad sam ju počela osjećati bilo je češće nego koji tjedan kasnije). 
Meni je doktor tek na zadnjem pregledu (sa 32. tjedna) naglasio da nadalje pomnije pratim pokrete, da ih mora dnevno biti u prosjeku minimalno u 10ak navrata...

----------


## deniii

hvala curke....ma stvarno ne bih da budem ona panična trudnica šta na svaki mig trči u doktora, al ono zabrineš se. negdje čitam ono 24 tjedna vaša beba lupa sve u 16 i bla bla,,,a negdje nema brojite pokrete tek polsje 32tj ( Kako je Moe rekla) uf. A evo danas bili neki radnici gospojica se sve u 16 miče, otišli ljudi ona ko buba mislim da ona mamu zeza  :Smile:    u petak smo na 4D pa ću bit mirnija!

----------


## Moe

Ako misliš da ćeš se osjećati bolje i mirnije nakon posjeta liječniku - nema razloga da ne odeš.

Moja ima fore u zadnje vrijeme: 
kad se jako mrda - vidljivo na van - ako sam u društvu (kog zanima) kažem "pogle ovo" - i uperim prstom u mjesto gdje je već izvela nekoliko akrobacija u minuti - onda se umiri i ne bi se pomaknula - nema šanse;
ili kad joj otac navečer hoće dati 5 - ona ni mrdac, a prije toga hiperaktivna  :Smile: 
za.ebantica i prije nego se rodila  :Laughing:

----------


## Moe

OMG, još samo 40 dana do termina!  :kokice:

----------


## MalaMa

moe  :Smile:  kao da čitam za svoju gospođicu. kad ju hoćeš vidjet kak lupa ne da se i gotovo. tata 100 puta odustane od čekanja, a ona mudrica mirna ko buba. uh te tvrdoglavke, već tjeraju po svom  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> uh te tvrdoglavke, već tjeraju po svom


Hihi  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

a u mene dvije takve :Smile: , jedva ih ćaća ulovi, tj rijetko, mozda ga se boje, bar nekog :Smile:

----------


## Moe

Ja više mislim da su željne pažnje očeva, jer su stalno s mamama, pa se zato umire i na taj način se maze  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

ma sve će to bit tatine maze. vidjet ćete  :Yes:

----------


## Muma

Joj cure, tak vas je lijepo čitati!  :Zaljubljen:  Uživajte u tim čarobnim pokretima! Ja jedva čekam.

----------


## 123beba

cure, kao da svoje misli čitam... moja curka isto izvodi vratolomije kad sam sama ili kad mm ne gleda, a onda kad mu kažem da pogleda curka se smiri da ni ne znaš da je tu...
a što se tiče aktivnosti u raznim tjednima, moja curka je jedno vrijeme "pobjegla" malo više straga pa ju gotovo nisam niti osjetila par dana i to me zabrinulo, no onda mi je dr. na uzv rekla da je to zbog toga što se ona udobno smjestila iza i ne dolazi naprijed pa ju niti ne osjetim...  :Smile:  Igrala se skrivača  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

nigdje  nikog   24h    :Smile:

----------


## beilana

Ja se mozda sutra javim sa nekim konkretnijim vjestima u vezi poroda. Sutra amnioskopija pa ce mi kasnije rec hocemo se malo pozuriti ili ne

----------


## MalaMa

dobro jutro!
obzirom da sad mogu mrdnuti iz kreveta jučer je bio dan peglanja robice. mene zato nije bilo.  :Smile: 

beilana baš sam jučer mislila kako se curka možda rodila pa se uz malu kmečavicu ne stigneš javiti. želim vam da sve krene čim prije!

zubić gdje si nam ti? kako si? koliko ste još u bolnici, jel šta kažu?

----------


## beilana

Drzite fige danas u 23h krecemo!!!

----------


## Moe

Beilana sretno! 
 :fige: 
 :kokice:

----------


## MalaMa

beilana, sutra je tvoja curka s tobom, u naručju tvom.  :Smile:  sretno i što brži porod!!!

----------


## Muma

*beilana*  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši susret u tvom životu!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## željkica

beilana sretno!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## frka

sretno, beilana! 
u kojem si rodilištu? totalno mi je čudno što krećete u 23h... s čim krećete? drip? gel? dijagnoza IUGR još stoji? uz manjak vode?

----------


## hope31

beilana draga sretno,da se uskoro mazis i grlis sa svojom princezom :Smile:

----------


## beilana

Da. Dijagnoza postoji. Krecem s gelom. Valjda zato u 23h. A meni je zelja bila rodit po noci  :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

beilana  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  da se uskoro maziš sa svojom mirisnom ljepoticom ....

----------


## lovekd

Beilana, sretno  :Smile:  još malo i mazit ćeš se sa svojom malom mirišljavom princezom  :Smile:

----------


## lovekd

Beilana, sretno  :Smile:  još malo i mazit ćeš se sa svojom malom mirišljavom princezom  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Beilana, zelim ti lak i brzi porod i naaajljepsi susret sa malom Hello Kitty!  :Kiss:

----------


## zubic.vila

Beilana, sretno! Da sve prođe što brže i što lakše!

MalaMa, dobro sam! Kod kuće sam, sutra pregled na 35+2. Računam da će doktor konačno reći da i ja mogu početi sa kretanjem! Pisala sam neki rad, pa sam bila samo u tome. Zato se ne javljam. Ti si sad ušla u 37. tt! Još malo, pa i kod tebe slijedi susret sa princezom!

----------


## mare41

beilana, sretno!

----------


## crvenkapica77

beilana sretno , nek ne boli puno   :fige:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Beilana sretno....
Citam vas stalno ali evo da i ja prijavim svoju ranu trudnocu...na prvom uzv je pokazano 2 pravilne gestacijske,znaci gemini...sljedeci pregled 27.5 kad bi napunila 8 tjedana i tad cemo vidit kako napreduje trudnoca i vidit srca...ovo cekanje me izludi. .pazim se kolko mogu...ne radim nista tesko....
Svim curama koje ocekuju porod sretno i hrabro,razmisljajte samo o tome kako cete vidjet svoje zamotuljke a ne o boli.kad pocme bol znaci da je sve ubrzo gotovo. Bar je tako meni bilo u prvoj trudnoci.cim dodete na stol za radanje 2 sata produ ko 2 minute,stalno nesto.
One koje su hospitalizirane nek imate dobru ekipu ko ja sto sam imala,bilo nam je veselo u petrovoj.i brzo je proslo.

----------


## žužy

*beilana*,želim ti mirnu noć,da te ne boli puno i što brži susret s vašom dugo čekanom princezicom  :Heart:

----------


## tina29

ajme *beilana* još malo i grliš svoju princezu  :Zaljubljen: 
sretno i neka bude bezbolno i što brže gotovo,a onda maženje i ljubljenje!!!
puse!

----------


## deniii

beilana :Very Happy:  jooooooj sutra ćeš imat svoju princezu u naručju, da sve prođe što brže i bezbolnije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Beilana sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

*Beilana* go girl  :Klap:

----------


## MalaMa

:Very Happy:  kako mi je lijepo čitat ove postove za beilanu, jedva čekam da nam se sutra javi!

zubic glavno da je sve ok. javi sutra situaciju. nas evo na 36+2. još tjedan nek izdrži pa ako baš hoće nek nam dođe.

----------


## MalaMa

angel dobro došla!!! ~~~~~~~ za srčeka!

----------


## hrki

Beilana,sretno :Yes: !

----------


## Ginger

Beliana, sretno!
Nek bude sto ljepsi i sto brzi susret!

----------


## milasova8

Beilana,sretno!!!

----------


## Gabi25

Beilana sretno!!!!

----------


## Snekica

Beilana, još samo dva sata i Hello Kitty je u tvom naručju! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za najljepši susret!

----------


## 123beba

Beilana želim ti čim brži i što bezbolniji porod, da sve prođe odlično i da se ti i tvoja curka brzo mazite i uživate u upoznavanju!!!!!!!! Sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Angel bravo za gemine!!!!!!!!!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da mala srca hrabro kucaju!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sonja29

> Beilana želim ti čim brži i što bezbolniji porod, da sve prođe odlično i da se ti i tvoja curka brzo mazite i uživate u upoznavanju!!!!!!!! Sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Angel bravo za gemine!!!!!!!!!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da mala srca hrabro kucaju!!!!!!!!


potpisujem :Smile:

----------


## venddy

Ja ko marsovac upadnem svako mjesec do dva pa ponešto pohvatam. Ovaj put vidim vijest koja me jako razveselila
CRVENKAPO čestitam od srca i nek bude sto bezbrižnije. Ma bas me obradovalo

----------


## Blekonja

(pratim ja vas sve i kratko ću vas sve pozdraviti
jučer sam nažalost pokopala svog dragog tatu  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  pa nisam puno po forumu)
beilana draga sretno od srca i da sve prođe što manje bolno i uredno!!
ostalim trudnicama mirne trudnoće do kraja i bez stresova  :Kiss:  svima

----------


## MalaMa

dobro jutro.
blekonja moja sućut  :Sad:  drži se.

nadam se da će nam se beilana uskoro javiti!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Blekonja moja sućut :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

blekonja moja iskrena sućut  :Love:

----------


## tina29

*blekonja* iskrena sućut  :Love:

----------


## deniii

*blekonja* moja iskrena sućut 
*beilana* svi očekujemo prvo javljanje hajde ženo !!!!!!!!!!!!

mi smo vam sinoć odradili famozi 4D i glavno sve je ok, sve mjere kako treba, beba raste kako treba već je buca na 900g hihih al nije neka pozerica (valjda na tatu) sva se skupila čuči a glavu nekak na stranu naslonila i nikako da nam glavicu okrene...al tata je vidio obraščiće uši čelo i da MA SVA JE NA TATU HAHAH uglavnom mirnija sam sad,,,,i da malo sam poharala baby odjele  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Ja ko marsovac upadnem svako mjesec do dva pa ponešto pohvatam. Ovaj put vidim vijest koja me jako razveselila
> CRVENKAPO čestitam od srca i nek bude sto bezbrižnije. Ma bas me obradovalo


hvala  venddy   , mozda  je dhea   napravila svoje   :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ajme blekonja sva sam protrnula kad sam vidila sta cure pisu , nisam odmah znala sta je ....pomislih na jos gore ( naravno da je i ovo tuzno i tesko ) moja sucut  :Love:

----------


## zubic.vila

Blekonja, moja sućut..

Beilana, da nam se uskoro javiš sa lijepim vijestima!

Bila sam danas, samo smo radili ctg. Još tjedan dana pijem Nifedipin i mirujem, a nakon toga mogu bit pokretna! Konačno sam dočekala!

----------


## Muma

*blekonja* iskrena sućut!  :Crying or Very sad: 
*beilana* nadam se da uživaš gledajući i grleći princezu pa si zaboravila na nas znatiželjne  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Jel imao netko možda susret sa bakterijom beta hemolitički streptokok u trudnoći? Meni je tek sad otkrivena u 23 tt pa me zanimaju iskustva ako ste ih imali?

----------


## kismet

www.zdravljeizivot.com › ... › mr. sci. Darko Husar dr. med.‎

mimi, vidi ovaj linkić...

----------


## MalaMa

Mali Mimi moj nalaz na to treba biti gotov drugi tj. znači vadila sam ga pred kraj trudnoće. bitno je da na porodu kažeš za njega jer će ti onda dati dozu antibiotika da ne zaraziš bebicu. on inače izaziva meningitis. no nemoj se brinut. čula sam da su žene i bez antibiotika rodite i bebi nije bilo ništa. ali ipak treba reći na porodu. i to bez obzira hoće li ti ginić sad dati terapiju ili ne. tako su nama rekli na trudničkom.

zubic znam kako ti je  :Smile:  još malo izdrži pa u šetnjice!

----------


## sejla

Mali Mimi napisala sam ti opširnije i na drugoj temi (betamemolitički streptokok) na kojoj si pisala, ja sam ju liječila u 36tt i sve je bilo ok.
Trudnice moje drage, čuvajte mi se i primite puno pusa od mene i moje curke  :Kiss:   :Love:  (čitam vas brzinski i trudim pratiti, ali slabo vam pišem)

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Jel imao netko možda susret sa bakterijom beta hemolitički streptokok u trudnoći? Meni je tek sad otkrivena u 23 tt pa me zanimaju iskustva ako ste ih imali?


a  kako  si je  otkrila  ,  u brisu  ili  urinu   ?

----------


## sejla

Ako je u urinu, onda je ima i u brisu (tako su meni bar u bolnici rekli, i tako mi je i bilo....)

----------


## frka

ja je nikad nisam imala u urinu, ali u brisevima se vukla godinama... crvenkapice, nemoj se brinuti - sigurno si obavila briseve i ako su ok, nema brige. napravit ćeš bris međice na BHSB krajem trudnoće da se zna je li potrebno pri porodu davati antibiotik i sve će biti ok. ta bakterija zapravo predstavlja određeni rizik pri porodu, ali ako se da terapija, nema problema. a u velikoj većini slučajeva nema problema ni bez terapije. vjerujem da si u panici zbog svega što ste prošli - drži se...

Blekonja, žao mi je, draga  :Sad:

----------


## Mojca

> Jel imao netko možda susret sa bakterijom beta hemolitički streptokok u trudnoći? Meni je tek sad otkrivena u 23 tt pa me zanimaju iskustva ako ste ih imali?



Imala sam ju i prije i za vrjeme trudnoće. Važno je da dobiješ profilaksu za vrijeme poroda, iako neki savjetuju i antibiotike tik pred termin... ne brini se, glavno da je bakterija otkrivena, biti će sve ok.

----------


## crvenkapica77

radila sam briseve krajem 1 mj. i planiram u 9tj opet, 
tj. na sl.gin. pregledu 
ja u biti planiram briseve radit u trudnoci 3x a UK svaki mjesec dana a i CRP od 12tj svakih mjesec dana 

ali opet kontam ( strah ) sto ako bestija cuci negdje  di je ne mogu naci, dođe npr. od jajovoda ili je vec u maternici i tako ja kontam i kontam   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Crvenkapice shvaćam da si zabrinuta ali probaj se malo opustiti nije ti taj svakodnevni stres dobar u trudnoći, šta ti je dr. rekao za štitnjaču jel to uredu?
Ja sam radila sad te briseve iz rodnice jer imam stalno neki iscjedak i svrbuckanje i peckanje (mislila sam da je candida) ali izgleda da je nešto drugo bilo i nije mi baš svejedno čitam iskustva koja nisu baš bila pozitivna ali nadam se da će otić s terapijom, kontam bolje da sam i sad saznala nego da nisam uopće

----------


## crvenkapica77

Tsh 3.45 je dr ok 
Gleda se ft4 on je bitan u trudnoći eto.....

----------


## željkica

> Tsh 3.45 je dr ok 
> Gleda se ft4 on je bitan u trudnoći eto.....


jel ft4 i t4 isto?

----------


## frka

nije isto, željkice - u trudnoći je bitnije kontrolirati fT4.

crvenkapice, ja bih potražila drugo mišljenje oko tog TSH. u trudnoći inače zdrava štitnjača ode u blagu hipertireozu, a kod tebe je i uz terapiju TSH preko 3. mislim da se sad ipak ide prema tome da se (u postupcima, a i pogotovo u trudnoći) TSH drži na oko 2, a ne samo unutar referentnih vrijednosti. možda griješim, ali koliko vidim, većina dr-a ipak razmišlja u tom smjeru...

----------


## kiki30

Slažem se s frkom,ja sam svako toliko na kontroli štitnjače,prošla sam već dosta doktora i svi su mi rekli da sad prije ivf-a  a pogotovo kad budem trudna da ćemo tsh držati ispod 2.

----------


## Franny

curke, *beilana* je rodila u 15:15 malenu tenu, čestitati joj možete ovdje: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80165-b...71#post2409471

----------


## željkica

ništa meni više nije jasno ja već godinama kontroliram štitnjaču uglavnom tsh,sad sam vadila hormone i tsh mi je povećan pa su mi vadili i t3 i t4 koji su uredu,odmah sam išla kod endokrinologa i povećala mi je terapiju al nije ništa spominjala taj ft4??

crvenkapice ko ti je reka da ti je tsh uredu mpo dr ili endokrinolog?

----------


## željkica

sad čitam nalaze i vidim da traži ft4,ah ja!!!!!!!!

----------


## frka

čestitke na Teni! uživajte!

----------


## crvenkapica77

3 dr mi rekla da ne treba jača doza od 25mg
Dr.p
Dr.r
I još jedan endokrinolog u bolnici koji me je nalijepio što će meni euthyrox što to pijem kad je sve ok
Dok je u granicama normale do 5 znači ne treba jača doza.eto šta ću? 3dr vele ok je dok je ft4 ok
Onda primer gabi di je isti dr r. Povisio dozu na 50mg čim je došlo do 3 .nemam pojma šta mislit više

----------


## željkica

> 3 dr mi rekla da ne treba jača doza od 25mg
> Dr.p
> Dr.r
> I još jedan endokrinolog u bolnici koji me je nalijepio što će meni euthyrox što to pijem kad je sve ok
> Dok je u granicama normale do 5 znači ne treba jača doza.eto šta ću? 3dr vele ok je dok je ft4 ok
> Onda primer gabi di je isti dr r. Povisio dozu na 50mg čim je došlo do 3 .nemam pojma šta mislit više


onda se ne zamaraj doktor zna najbolje.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hm Crvenkapice ovako je meni rekao endokrinolog jučer vezano za granični FT4 da je to OK dok god je i TSH tako dobar (meni je bio 1,4) ako bi TSH počeo rasti onda bi mi digli dozu a FT4 da mora u 3 mjerenja biti ispod granice da bi digli dozu, jer ti hormoni šetaju inače svaka 2 sata može biti druga vrijednost, a on bi trebao biti duže vrijeme ispod granice da bi naštetio bebi.

----------


## crvenkapica77

Meni je ft4 15
Znači odlican
Jedino ukupni došao do granice a dr veli to raste u trudnoći i to je ok

----------


## venddy

ja sam bris na streptokok b radila u 34tt, moj mpo dr ga obavezno radi i radi se uglavnom u tim tjednima pred kraj. osim cervikalnog, bris je uzet i iz debelog crijeva jer je streptokok stanovnik crijeva.
Što se tiče TSH, ja inače nemam problema, ali mi je u trudnoći odmah nakon pozitivne bete skočio na 5. Stavili su me na euthyrox 25 mg i ta mi je doza ostala čitavu trudnoću jer je vrijednost stalno bila ispod 2,5 (dr. nije preferirao da bude veća vrijednost od te u trudnoći). ft 4 mi nisu ni kontrolirali (ne znam da li zato što inače nemam problema sa štitnjačom)

----------


## Mali Mimi

venddy a jel ti bio pozitivan ili negativan nalaz?

----------


## deniii

evo da se i ja javim vezano za TSH, meni ej inače svih 7 g bio ono odličan,,, i kad sam vadila prije postupka bio skoro 5, a one podvrijednosti su bile sve u granici, al svejedno mi je Poljak dao euthyrox 25 mg i to sam pila znači od početka postupka pa negdje do 10-12 tj trudnoće...poslje nisam ni vadila  :Smile:

----------


## frka

trebala si vadit - TSH od 5 znači da štitnjača ne funkcionira bajno, a takva štitnjača u trudnoći zna dodatno podivljati i najčešće se doze povisuju, a nikako se ne prekida terapija (osim naravno ako dođe do žestoke hipertireoze, što je teško moguće ako je već kiksala). nadam se da nisi samo prekinula terapiju bez provjere hormona...

još nešto - crvenkapice, fT4 od 15 nije baš odličan kako pišeš - to je minimum za postupke i trudnoću. znači, fT4 bi trebao biti IZNAD 15. pozitivno je što u toplijem dijelu godine može biti nešto niži, tako da je to sad kod tebe ok. ali i dalje mi nisu jasni oprečni odgovori istih dr-a u vezi TSH od 3,5. samo ti njega drži redovito pod kontrolom da se na vrijem uhvati ako baš podivlja...

----------


## bubekica

*frka* doktori ipak vide pacijenta, mi vidimo samo brojke. pregled je baza svake dijagnostike i terapije.

----------


## Ginger

evo ja ko padobranac...
jeste vi imale indikaciju za vađenje TSH u trudnoći?
ja sam sve to vadila prije postupka i nitko mi nije spominjao da bih trebala ponavaljati u trudnoći (tako u obje trudnoće)

----------


## frka

bubek, subklinička hipotireoza se nažalost ne vidi pregledom. kad su simptomi prisutni, stanje je već poprilično gadno. a TSH od 5 nikako nije dobar, pa sve da i doktor koji te actually vidi kaže da je.

Ginger, don't worry - postojale su indikacije...

----------


## bubekica

ovaj moj komentar nije isao na TSH 5, o TSH se prica na bar 5 razlicitih tema pa mi se malo brka. sry za off: i dalje stojim pri tome da je bitno da doktor pacijenta vidi. i sigurna sam da nece dati istu terapiju dvjema zenama s identicnim nalazima, a da jedna ima 50, a druga 100 kila, jedna suhu kozu, druga ruzicastu, jedna rijetku kosu, druga pristice i sl. 

a kad vec tu pisem - saljem veliki  :Kiss:  trudnicama!

----------


## dino84

I ja ću kao padobranac, meni je dijagnosticirana subklinička hipotireoza. TSH mi nikada nije bio viši od 3,64, mislim samo jednom prije par godina da je bio oko 4. Ali mi je zato fT4 bio 11 i na temelju toga sam dobila Euthyrox od 25 mg. I sad nakon 3 mjeseca terapije mi je TSH 1,62, a fT4 14,8. Sutra baš idem kod endokrinologa da vidim kako ćemo dalje.

----------


## deniii

radila sam kompletan uzv štitnjače i sve mi je bilo ok dr mi rekla da štitnjača radi ko podmazana,,,a Poljak mi rekao kao da TSH u granicama samo kao blizu više granice i za postupak je dobro da ga malo snizimo , a erapiju sam isto prekinula na njegovu preporuku !

----------


## Mali Mimi

> ovaj moj komentar nije isao na TSH 5, o TSH se prica na bar 5 razlicitih tema pa mi se malo brka. sry za off: i dalje stojim pri tome da je bitno da doktor pacijenta vidi. i sigurna sam da nece dati istu terapiju dvjema zenama s identicnim nalazima, a da jedna ima 50, a druga 100 kila, jedna suhu kozu, druga ruzicastu, jedna rijetku kosu, druga pristice i sl. 
> 
> a kad vec tu pisem - saljem veliki  trudnicama!


u vezi tog pregleda za štitnjaču samo nabrzinu komentar dr. ti postavi par pitanja ono dal se dobro osjećamo, jel tek dobar, popipa otkucaje i štitnjaču i to je to bila sam prije van nego za folikulometriju tako da znaš koliko vremena me gledao, a najviše se baziraju na nalaze i tek onda određuju terapiju... evo i mene zbunjuje to da ovi sjeverniji dr. Rijeka i ZG govore kako u trudnoći ne bi smio TSH preći 3 i meni su već nekoliko puta rekli kako će mi dignuti dozu ako TSH dođe do tih brojki iako sam sad na prilično jakoj dozi. Nema ti tu kilaža puno veze nego to kako ti organizam reagira na terapiju ja sam počela sa 25, pa 50 pa 75 dok nije TSH pao i sad sam na toj dozi a možda mi i povećaju, inače sam prosječne težine

----------


## frka

to i ja govorim - vidio ili ne vidio pacijenta, ako nalazi pokazuju da hormoni nisu na optimalnoj razini, dr treba uvesti terapiju, bez obzira na to bio pacijent mršav, debeo, suhe ili masne kože i kose. a suglasnost koja je optimalna razina postoji (primjer dino84 pokazuje da se i ovdje neki toga drže, dok većina niti ne pomišlja uopće provjeriti fT4). drugi je par rukava što kod nas još uvijek dr-i na to odmahuju rukom. kao što su odmahivali kad smo pričali o zlatnom standardu liječenja neplodnosti - rvatski dr-i ipak sve bolje znaju, as usual... i btw, meni je dr mailom rekao kakvu bi mi terapiju uveo ako bi stanje hormona ostalo nepromijenjeno i u jesen. i nije me pitao koliko imam kg i sl. čini mi se da su neki s raznih strana dobili jezikovu juhu jer su pacijentima preporučavali terapije za koje drugi dr-i misle da su besmislene pa su se sad malo povukli i odlučili zašutjeti o nekim stvarima... 
i iskreno, poprilično mi je neodgovorno reći pacijentu da prestane uzimati euthyrox, a da se nisu provjerili hormoni koji prethodno nisu bili ok. i to trudnici! na uzv-u se ne mora ništa vidjeti, a štitnjača u trudnoći itekako može podivljati.

----------


## crvenkapica77

recite  mi  jel  trebam  da  sad  poludim od  brige   , 
 bila sam na uzv  6+3   i srce   se  jos ne cuje  tj.  ne titra  jer  je  stari  uzv   
dali je to  do  uzv ili   .....narucena sam  za tjedan  dana   poludit cu  do tada  
dr.  se  ne sviđa  sto   nemam ni mucnina   a  trebala  bi ih imati  :/  ma  koma    :Sad:

----------


## Ginger

Thnx frka!

Crvenkapo, ma kakve su to gluposti s mucnimama? Tko kaze da ih moras imati?
Neke zene ih nemaju nikad!!!
A ako je uzv star, moguce je da se ne vidi, a mozda bi se sutra vidjelo...tesko je reci
Drz se!

----------


## Runa

*Crvenkapica* i ja sam imala slično iskustvo na bolničkom uzv otprilike u tim tjednima i danima. Dr. me isprepadala, nakon 5 dana sam i prokrvarila zbog hemamtoma, ali srce je titralo naveliko. I sad ima kilu i nešto.  :Wink:  
Probaj se ne brinuti, jako ovisi o uzv aparatu, ali i onom tko odrađuje uzv. Iskusila sam da nisu svi jednako..hm..vješti. Možda, ako imaš mogućnosti, odeš privatno obaviti uzv da budeš mirna?
A jel ti se vidi pravilna gestacijska vrećica i žumančana?
Što se tiče mučnina, pa ne mora ih svatko imati!

 :Love:  Crvenkapo, bit će dobro.

I hvala Inesz koja je mene tješila dok sam bila u istoj situaciji.

----------


## Bluebella

crvenkapice... ovo je naša sejla jučer napisala na češkom pdf-u:




> Majo bit će simptoma, samo polako, meni počeli dva dana prije prvog uzv-a, ali svaka od nas je priča za sebe....Na 6+2 mi se vidjela gestacijska i žumančana, ali ne i plod, pa je dr otpisao trudnoću (dijagnoza blighted ovum susp.). Nakon dva dana ponovila uzv, i tako se sa 6+4 vidio inicijalni embrionalni odjek 1.5mm, a nakon tjedan dana i otkucaji mog hrabrog srčeka


kod mene je bila srčana reakcija na 6+1, a mučnine tek iza 7tt.
gdje si bila na uzv? kod socijalnog ginekologa?
odi negdje privatno slijedeći put ako si možeš priuštiti (cito npr.. vidim da si kod njih bila i u postupku). u tako osjetljivom razdoblju možda je sve u dobrom uzv.

p.s. neke cure cijelu trudnoću nemaju mučnine...

----------


## maca papucarica

> recite  mi  jel  trebam  da  sad  poludim od  brige   , 
>  bila sam na uzv  6+3   i srce   se  jos ne cuje  tj.  ne titra  jer  je  stari  uzv   
> dali je to  do  uzv ili   .....narucena sam  za tjedan  dana   poludit cu  do tada  
> dr.  se  ne sviđa  sto   nemam ni mucnina   a  trebala  bi ih imati  :/  ma  koma


Naravno da ne moraš imati mučnine i naravno da je moguće do starog uzv!

Kapice, s obzirom na sve što si prošla, daj si molim te nađi dobrog ginekologa sa kvalitetnim uzv aparatom kojem ćeš vjerovati.
Ovako ćeš se izluuuditi do poroda!


Btw. ja na svaki pregled putujem 120 km ali vjerujem svom dr i nakon njegovog pregleda sam mirna, ne moram duplo-trostruko provjeravati...

----------


## MajaPOP

Uf.... Sva dugogodisnja borba nekako zaboravljena sad kad mogu pisati na ovom topicu i kad beta kaze da sam TRUDNA!!!
Naravno, nisam jos svjesna, cekamo uzv u cetvrtak (tada cu biti 5+5) i ne znam sta uopce tad mozemo vidjet/cut? Molim za malo info. uzv i opcenito-sta sad sve slijedi u ovom tjednu, ljepse je da to cujem iz prve buse  :Smile: 
Hvala vam unaprijed!

----------


## crvenkapica77

da normalno se vidi gv i zv ko i prije tjedan dana

ja sam  proslu t.  cula   srce  u cita   6+1  ,  oni ipak imaju   savrsen  uzv

----------


## Inesz

crvenkapica,
jesu li žv i gv narasle u udonosu na uz prije tjedan dana? je li vidio EO?

----------


## Bluebella

> Uf.... Sva dugogodisnja borba nekako zaboravljena sad kad mogu pisati na ovom topicu i kad beta kaze da sam TRUDNA!!!
> Naravno, nisam jos svjesna, cekamo uzv u cetvrtak (tada cu biti 5+5) i ne znam sta uopce tad mozemo vidjet/cut? Molim za malo info. uzv i opcenito-sta sad sve slijedi u ovom tjednu, ljepse je da to cujem iz prve buse 
> Hvala vam unaprijed!


Dobro došla  :Smile: 
vidim da si opet vadila betu i da se lijepo poduplala..... :Klap:

----------


## crvenkapica77

mislim da  je  zv   narasla  1mm  , cini mi se  , jako je star  uzv, EO  mislis  embrij. odjek,  to  kad  titra tockica  jeli  ? 
nije nista  vidjela  valjda  bi mi rekla....


ma  ja cu poludit   do petka   kad  mi je  u biti  rekla  da  ponovno  dođem,punih  sam  tad  7tj   pa  bi se  trebalo vidjet  ( ona meni  govori  da  je imala  takvih  slucaja  da  sa  nije srce  vidjelo  u tim tjednima  i  nije bas  doslovno rekla  da  bi trebala imat  mucnine  vec  da  bi bilo bolje da ih imam  ,  i mene je to  brinulo,  ali  meni svejedno  smrdi   dosta  hrane   pa  i to je nesto  ili  ?  )  

idem ujutro   u privatnika   inace  cu  naskoditi  mrvici  nerviranjem     
drzite   mi  fige  , jako me strah

----------


## MajaPOP

> Dobro došla 
> vidim da si opet vadila betu i da se lijepo poduplala.....


Je.... Nekako mi lakse, jedna bocka vise - milion briga manje (cekajuci uzv)  :Smile: 
Jos jedna i onda u cetvrtak uzv...

----------


## MajaPOP

> mislim da  je  zv   narasla  1mm  , cini mi se  , jako je star  uzv, EO  mislis  embrij. odjek,  to  kad  titra tockica  jeli  ? 
> nije nista  vidjela  valjda  bi mi rekla....
> 
> 
> ma  ja cu poludit   do petka   kad  mi je  u biti  rekla  da  ponovno  dođem,punih  sam  tad  7tj   pa  bi se  trebalo vidjet  ( ona meni  govori  da  je imala  takvih  slucaja  da  sa  nije srce  vidjelo  u tim tjednima  i  nije bas  doslovno rekla  da  bi trebala imat  mucnine  vec  da  bi bilo bolje da ih imam  ,  i mene je to  brinulo,  ali  meni svejedno  smrdi   dosta  hrane   pa  i to je nesto  ili  ?  )  
> 
> idem ujutro   u privatnika   inace  cu  naskoditi  mrvici  nerviranjem     
> drzite   mi  fige  , jako me strah


Crvenkapica, svakako je boja opcija ici kod drugog dr i potvrditi ono sto fec svi znamo-da je sve OK! 
Drzim  :fige:  jaaaaako za sutra!

----------


## Runa

:fige:  sretno, Crvenkapice

majapop, čestitam!

----------


## Bluebella

> Je.... Nekako mi lakse, jedna bocka vise - milion briga manje (cekajuci uzv) 
> Jos jedna i onda u cetvrtak uzv...


ako ti je tako lakše vadi opet betu.... al stvarno nemaš potrebe... ja stala sa vađenjem na 174  :Grin:  tj. na dosta niskoj beti... tvoja je jako lijepa, super se dupla
a ja ti šaljem milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv u čet

----------


## mare41

crvenkapice, eto, svi slozni s tobom da odes sutra privat na uzv, drzimo fige! ovo s mucninama mi je ono-ja s duplicima ih nisam imala
majo, ja izvadila dvaput betu, al ako je tebi tako lakse, samo vadi, kad je uzv?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Crvenkapice ne mogu ni zamisliti koliko si zabrinuta, šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam sutra javiš za malo titravo  :Heart:  i da prvenstveno sebe umiriš...  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

kapice draga, kod nas se srčeko vidjelo tek sa 7+3 a sada to srčeko ima 8,5 mjeseci i skoro toliko kg  :Smile:  što se mučnina tiče u početku ih nisam imala tj. do nekih 8 tt ali zato poslije do zadnjeg dana. drago mi je što ideš privatno gin. i nadam se da ćeš poslije UZV biti mirnija. Držimo  :fige:

----------


## corinaII

Crvenkapice draga ma viditi češ da če sutra biti sve u redu.Šaljem ti jedan veeeliki  :Love:

----------


## corinaII

Evo i mene na ovoj temi ufff aj još mi nekako ne ide u glavu. Sutra ponavljam betu i u petak bi trebala imati prvi uzv na5+3 nadam se da če se nešto vidjeti. :Zaljubljen: 
Kad ste vi otišli  na prvi uzv?

----------


## mare41

svi ce reci da ne treba na uzv prije 6+ nesto, a puno nas je islo na 5+ nesto
corina, sta te lipo vidit tu

----------


## mare41

opet ja moram-to ti je 14.dan od fet-a blastica, ne od ovulacije, :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> Evo i mene na ovoj temi ufff aj još mi nekako ne ide u glavu. Sutra ponavljam betu i u petak bi trebala imati prvi uzv na5+3 nadam se da če se nešto vidjeti.
> Kad ste vi otišli  na prvi uzv?


morma i tu poskočit za tebe  :Very Happy: 
ja sam ti prvi uz imala sa 6tt.

*crvenkapice* bit će sve uredu nebrini dobro da ideš kod privatnika sutra! sretno

----------


## corinaII

Ajme Mare moja ja ti još ništa ne virujem,kao da sanjam.....nakon skoro 8 godina evo i mene tu kod vas. :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

nisam ni ja imala mučnine uopće dosada, mislim da nije to neki pokazatelj da nešto nije kako treba

----------


## corinaII

Ja sam prominila ginekologa., ma imam super novog mlađeg ma prva liga čovik. Uglavnom on ti je mene poslao u 3mj. na histeroskopiju i ja njemu kažem: e moj doktore ako ja nakon ovog ostanem trudna, ma ja ču vam gola plesati po ordinaciji :Grin: .  I ja njega danas zovem i on meni : a jeli se se sičaš što si mi bila obečala  :Laughing: ..........i tako  moj prvi uzv u petak.

----------


## željkica

*crvenkapice* oćeš vodit trudnoću u cita?

----------


## mare41

znam, corina, davno smo se upoznale, javi jesi plesala :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

cestitam novim trudnicama :Smile:  za skolsku trudnocu!!

Crvenkapice,vjerujem da srceko kuca i da ces imati dosadnu trudnocu..drzim.fige :Smile: 
Ja uopce nisam imala mucnina,niti bilo kakvih simptoma..evo ni dan danas a u 31.sam tjednu..
Krvarenja ne racunam
Moja trudnoca je totalno bez simptoma,samo trbuh raste..

I slazem se sa curama,neka ti vodi trudnocu neko ko ima bolju opremu,olaksat ces si trudnocu sigurno..

----------


## Gabi25

> svi ce reci da ne treba na uzv prije 6+ nesto, a puno nas je islo na 5+ nesto
> corina, sta te lipo vidit tu


Slažem se s mare, corina presretna sam zbog tebe, uljepsala si mi dan!

----------


## milasova8

E da,jos su mi dva srca kucala do 8tt..i nikakvih simptoma

----------


## corinaII

a joj Gabi i Mare moja a kad se sitim naše kavice u ZG-u a sad mi i suze došle....bilo davno a opet ne tako davno...Gabi i ja jedna do druge sidile i bile najmlađe tamo.....a vidi nas sad sve tri opet opet tu....a doči ču ja kad rodim opet u ZG pa idemo na kavu ali ovaj put sa našim bebicama  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tina29

*corina*  :Very Happy:  čestitam od srca,neka je trudnoča školska!
*crvenkapice* ja vjerujem kao i svi ostali da je sve ok i da češ ti sutra biti najsretnija jer češ čuti srčeko~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra!
puse svima!

----------


## Gabi25

> a joj Gabi i Mare moja a kad se sitim naše kavice u ZG-u a sad mi i suze došle....bilo davno a opet ne tako davno...Gabi i ja jedna do druge sidile i bile najmlađe tamo.....a vidi nas sad sve tri opet opet tu....a doči ču ja kad rodim opet u ZG pa idemo na kavu ali ovaj put sa našim bebicama


Da, da, tada sam mislila da ćemo uspjeti bez po muke a gle koliko nam je trebalo... Nema veze, vazno da smo sada tu :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

:Heart: Gabi  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

glavno da smo tu sve tri :Smile: 
crvenkapice, sretno ako ides sutra
moja pipi jos radi
heli, dodji nam tu u drustvo
medonija, di si
legal, anddu, ke nova?
luc, kako je?
beilana. cekamo dojmove
leeloo, dodjes tu? 
maja, kiss!
bbella, cuvas se?
milasova, grabimo mi skupa
pusa mojoj bab

----------


## corinaII

A Mare moja ja sam stvarno jedna veeeelika plavuša. Ma ti meni cilo vrime govoriš 14 dan od eta a ne od ovulacije. 
I mislim se ja ma znam ja to sve, a ne kužim di je zapelo, u komunikaciji valjda a kad ono ja veeeelika plavuša cili dan valjda od svega ovog: uzbuđenje., pišem krivo dpo umisto dpt.  A kad sam poludila skroz  :Smile: 
Potpis ispravljam ujutro sad sam na mobu pa ne mogu.

----------


## 123beba

> Ja sam prominila ginekologa., ma imam super novog mlađeg ma prva liga čovik. Uglavnom on ti je mene poslao u 3mj. na histeroskopiju i ja njemu kažem: e moj doktore ako ja nakon ovog ostanem trudna, ma ja ču vam gola plesati po ordinaciji.  I ja njega danas zovem i on meni : a jeli se se sičaš što si mi bila obečala ..........i tako  moj prvi uzv u petak.


pa za petak vrijedi pripremiti i čitavu koreografiju!  :Smile:  Čestitam i sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bab

hej drage moje trudničice i mamice,
nije me bilo dugo tu kod vas.
Nisam stigla sve iščitat pa ću vas sve kolektivno pozdravit i zaželit vam lijepe trudnoće i porode, kuckajuća srčeka i ogromnu sreću nakon svakog uzv-a.

Moje ljubavice i ja smo dobro, danas nam je tjedan dana kak smo u petrovoj,u "zatvoru" kak kaže moj dr. Mislim da ćemo biti tu do kraja...ali nije bed...sve bi za njih na svijetu napravila.

Dobila partusisten i i ormidol i od danas kreće dexametason i nadamo se da ćemo izdržati što dulje zajedno...bar tamo do 35 tt.

Dječica su mi jako aktivna, skaču i vrte se po cijele dane, a ja cvatem ko nikad do sad.

Čuvajte mi se sve, a posebni ljubac šaljem curama u bolnicama i mojoj dobroj vili.

----------


## leeloo77

> glavno da smo tu sve tri
> 
> 
> ..leeloo, dodjes tu?


                       tek nakon UZV draga Mare....strpit ću se još desetak dana  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Bab draga moja ljubim te puno i čuvaj svoje ljubavice!!! Meni teče već 7. tjedan kako sam tu, ima laksih i tezih dana ali sve se nekako pregura. 
Mene sutra skidaju s tokolize pa mislite na nas dvije, neka barem jos malo ostanemo u komadu da moja srecica jos malo naraste. 
Pusa svim novim trudnicama a najveća svim cuvalicama i mirovalicama.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bab i Gabi25 sretno u bolničkim danima
i svima ostalima također ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Moe

> Dječica su mi jako aktivna, skaču i vrte se po cijele dane, a ja cvatem ko nikad do sad.


Bab draga, još malo pa ćete se dragi i ti upoznati s ljubavicama! Sretno! Drž se!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bab, Gabi da nam izdržite što duže u komadu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Corinna za dobar ples, javi kako je bilo  :Smile: 

Svima puno dobrih vibrica za mala srčeka, dobre uzv i dosadne trudnoće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## uporna

Opa ovdje ima lijepih noviteta. Čestitke svim novim trudnicama :Very Happy: .
I ne paničarite jer nekima se srce vidi na 5+ a nekima na 7+ i ako postoji GV i ZV i one rastu ima nade. Za betu je dovoljno 2 puta izvaditi radi provjere pravilnog duplanja ali ne škodi niti još koji puta.
Mučnine - kaj je to? Mislim stvarno liječnici ženama bez veze naprave paniku. Meni je samo osjet mirisa koji i inače imam osjetljiv bio jače izražen.

*Bab* draga znači ti si već u horizontali, držim fige da se sretnemo tamo negdje oko polovice sedmog mjeseca  jer nam je termin u 2 dana razlike.
*Gabi25* ~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar ishod nakon skidanja sa tokolize.
*mare41* kako ste mi vas tri damice?

----------


## Ginger

Bab, Gabi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba

----------


## milasova8

Bab,Gabi~~~~~ da bebice ostanu s vama koliko treba

Mare,meni ti tjedni lete..jos 2 mj.i gotovo..ti ves mozda i ranije..

Uporna,Bab mozda skupa budemo u radaoni :Smile:

----------


## anddu

Kad me mare41 priziva moram se odazvati. Nisam puno u sjedećem položaju pa tu i tamo nakratko škicnem forum. Joj Bab zar i ti? Držite se vas troje, Gabi25 za sutra šaljem sve vibre ovog svijeta, ma kako sam ti već rekla izgurat ćete i vas dvije još barem dva tjedna, čemu i ja težim s mojom curkom. Crvenkapo javi novosti (i ne rbini za mučnine, puno nas ih nije iskusilo, meni sva hrana fina i ukusna i evo u 34 tt).

Mi jučer s pregleda, sve je ok, stanje cerviksa nepromijenjeno (skraćen, ali vanjsko ušće zatvoreno), partusisten pijem i dalje, bockam se fragminom i još dva tjedna u horizontali pa smo na konju  :Smile:  Curka lupa sve u šesnaest pa smiruje mamu. 
Novim trudnicama želim dosadne i školske trudnoće.

----------


## Ginger

crvenkapo si bila na uzv?

ajme moram ići delat...

----------


## corinaII

Gabi draga mislim na tebe. :Heart: 
Ma biti če sve u redu, ova tvoja mala bebica je pravi borac tako da ja virujem da če sve proči super :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## corinaII

Bab draga ma neka si ti na sigurnom kako bi se reklo sad samo polako i dogurati ćete vi daleko daleko  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## corinaII

Crvenkapo moja ma ja sam sigurna da je kod tebe danas sve super prošlo :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Argente

bab, Gabi25, anddu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da izdržite što duže

Nego da priupitam nešto ovako priprosto: na temelju čega doktor odluči kad je vrijeme za skidanje s tokolize?
OK, logika mi govori - u onom momentu kada je dijete dovoljno zrelo; ali ako je svaki dan bonus zašto te ne drže do termina? Jer je to već preveliko mučenje za majku (mogu mislit, nakon 7 tjedana, đizs...)? Ili jer ni uvjeti za dijete unutra više nisu optimalni? Prosvijetlite me, pliz.

----------


## Ginger

Argente, to se i ja pitam....

----------


## Gabi25

Argente ja ti mogu reci kako je u Vinogradskoj- ovdje je pravilo skidanje s tokolize kad se napune 34 tt. Oni smatraju da je to period kad je beba potpuno zrela i kad smo obje sigurne pa da se i sutra porodim. 
Znam da u nekim drugim bolnicama drže i duže ali doktori ovdje kažu da to nema svrhe jer realno gledajući 20mg normabela dnevno kroz infuziju ( 10mg po infuziji, cca 2 dnevno) ne može nikako biti dobro ni zdravo za bebu. 
Plus meni objasnili da tokoliza vise sprečava daljnje otvaranje nego trudove jer da su trudovi pravi oni bi se javljali i sa tokolizom.
Frka zna puno o tome pa se nadam da ce se javiti.

----------


## amazonka

Bab i Gabi25, puno,puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Bluebella

*Gabi25* sretno, mislim na tebe i šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok...  :Kiss: 

*corinaII* i sve druge nove trudnice dobrodošle i uredne školske trudnoće vam želim

*crvenkapice* javi novosti~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Bab* još malo i grlit ćeš svoje male slatke i mirišljave smotuljke! Sretno!!!!!!!!!

mi smo danas obavili 6 uzv u ovako kratko vremena. u petak je opet bilo krvarenje, išlo je smeđe pa nije bila tako velika panika. 
ovaj put smo uzv radili preko trbuha, bilo ih je već dosta vaginalnih pa smo i ovako probali. Uglavnom... jedan hematom (onaj iznad bebe) je iscurio, a ostao je još jedan, onaj preko puta bebe, ali i on se polako smanjuje. Beba je bila toliko živahna da se jedva dala izmjeriti. dobili smo 3d slike i video  :Zaljubljen:  mala gmnističarka je u punoj snazi  :Smile: 
i dalje sam na Fragminu i progesteronskim injekcijama.... doktor mi produžio terapiju do 14tt, budem izdržala... :Yes: 

 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## MalaMa

uf, pa jel su samo 24 sata prošla kako vas nisam čitala?! toliko postova da ne mogu sve pohvatati  :Smile: 
želim dobrodošlicu svim friškim trudnicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv i srčeka koja slijede.
crvenkapo nadam se da ćeš se brzo javiti. srčeko još ima vremena prokucati. ja sam imala grozne mučnine ali tek sa nekih 8 tj su počele. a mislim da je to s mučninama velika glupost. neke cure ih uopće nemaju. još da to dr.tako kaže. sve ne 
vjerujem.
gabi i sve koje mirujete da vam što brže dani lete!
bluebella odlično što hematomi polako nestaju. bebica je sve veća i jača i ona će njih pobijediti.

svima koje nisam spomenula ~~~~ za ono što trebaju.

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo mene  :Smile:  
dobro je hdB , srce kuca  :Zaljubljen: .....ma   bila sam  ajme   luda,  sinoc  do   jutros  me   grcevi  neki uvatili   ne  popustaju   :Rolling Eyes:   samo sam  cekala   kad  cu  prokrvarit,  slicni bolovi  kao  kad  sam  izgubila   bebu  :Sad:   , uzas,

eto  i ja   obavi  3  uzv  u ovo  kratko vrijeme   a  sta  cu....
kontrola  za   3tj   i  nadam  se  da  ce  sve  biti  dalje  ok

----------


## MalaMa

joj crvenkapo mogu mislit kako ti je bilo ovo išćekivanje. hvala bogu da ste vidjeli srčeko pa sad možeš biti mirnija.  :Klap:  ~~~~~~~~~ da budeš smirena i da takva bude i trudnoća.
čuj i ja sam imala puno uzv-a. a šta sad, možda je bolje i to nego tolika sekirancija. samo hrabro dalje!

----------


## mare41

crvenkapic, bravo, sad laganini dalje
bbela, super vijesti
mi s pregleda, zatvorena, zasad sve skolski
pusa mojoj lijepoj bab
svima koji su u finišu ili pred-sretno!

----------


## eva133

*mare41* još malo pa gotovo. Sretno.
Sretno svim curama.

----------


## Moe

Divne vijesti danas. Sretno svima i dalje!  :Kiss:

----------


## tina29

baš lijepe vijesti crvenkapice,bravo za srčeko!
sretno svima i puse!

----------


## amazonka

crvenkapice bravo...sad mirno dalje... :Very Happy:

----------


## frka

krasno, kapice!

što se tokolize tiče, stoji što Gabi25 kaže - skidaju s nje kad se prođe kritična granica i nema opasnosti za bebu. Kako je meni jedan stari dr. rekao kad su me skidali: "Vaše dijete se mora roditi živo i zdravo. I ZDRAVO!" Problem je što često "isprobavaju" je li ona još uvijek potrebna pa skidaju žene s nje u ranijim tjednima, a u velikoj većini slučajeva trudovi se vrate. Mene su 2 puta pokušali skinuti pa su me, kad su me ulovili trudovi, uvjeravali da je to normalna reakcija. Na to sam i ja "normalno reagirala" i malo se svadila  :Grin:  pa su me opet prikopčali. Naravno, svi ti silni lijekovi ne mogu biti zdravi i normalno je da ih i dr-i nastoje izbjeći, ali između izbora da me šopaju lijekovima i omoguće porod bliže terminu i rađanja bebe u npr. 31.tt, biram opciju broj 1. I ja sam čula da nema pomoći ako porod baš krene, ali mislim da tokoliza ipak sprečava trudove, a ne otvaranje. Otvaranje je posljedica trudova (osim u slučajevima kad je posljedica npr. infekcije, ali tada tokoliza ionako ne može pomoći), a tokoliza smiruje trudove u slučajevima u kojima to može. Imala sam cimericu koja je u 27. tjednu bila otvorena 3cm, ali bez trudova. Svejedno su je prikopčali na tokolizu i skinuli s 34tt. Nakon par dana je išla na pregled da vide hoće li je pustiti kući, a kad ono ona otvorena 9cm! Bez ijednog truda! Imala je ureaplasmu pa su pretpostavili da je ona razlog otvaranju (drage trudnice s ureaplasmom, nemojte paničariti - to je ipak rijetka pojava, ali zna se desiti). Ma čudesna je i zbrčkana ta trudnoća, a i naši organizmi - nema tu pravila...

Trudničice, svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbrižne trudnoće!

----------


## Bab

hvala vam cure svima na lijepim željama!
Kapice draga, presretna sam zbog malog srčeka i nek vam kroz cca 8 mjeseci donese najveću radost.

Mi smo se danas malo mjerili...mala bucka je prešišala brata i ima 1286 gr a bracek je 1209 gr. Danas smo 28+5.
Baš sam nekak sva sretna danas... A i vama svima želim što više ovakvih sretnih dana.

Sve vas ljubim...

----------


## željkica

*crvenkapice* ja mislim da si odahnula bravo za srce i sad se probaj malo opustit,bit će sve uredu!ja tješim tebe a mene već panika hvata u petak imam uz ! :scared: 

*Bab* predivno te čitat! budi nam tako sretna uvijek!
*blubela,* super vijesti  :Very Happy: 
*Gabi25* sretno!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## corinaII

Crvenkapice draga ma vidiš da je sve u redu. Sad polako sve je kako treba biti....kad te uhvate strah izađi malo vani prošetaj, lipo je vrime, nazovi koju prijateljicu pa odi na kavu...draga moja ma ovaj put če sve biti u redu ja virujem u to :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Muma

Krasne vijesti danas!
*Bluebella* super, sad možeš malo odahnuti!  :Klap: 
*crvenkapice* super za srčeko! Drago mi je da možeš biti mirna!  :Very Happy: 
*Gabi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Bab* bit će to velika seka, pazit će na brata  :Zaljubljen: 
*tina29* nadam se da uživate!
Svim ostalim trudnicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss: 
Zamalo zaboravih, stigli moji nalazi, urin super, a u krvi malo sniženi eritrociti, hemoglobin i hematokrit. Nije mi jasno kako, ali valjda je beba popapala puno rezervi Fe ili folne, unatoč prenatalu... :Confused:  U petak je pregled pa ću vidjeti kaj će reći ginekologica.

----------


## 123beba

*crvenkapice* odlično za srce! Sad uživajte u duetu!  :Very Happy: 
*Gabi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno!!!!!!!!!!!
*Bab* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da čim duže ostanete u komadu i da braco i seka lijepo napreduju i dalje  :Zaljubljen: 

Svim ostalim trudnicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve bebice i mame... Uživajte moje drage dame!

----------


## crvenkapica77

meni juce  stigli nalazi  urina  koji sam  ponavljala   jer  dr.  se  nije  svidjelo  sto je bilo  onih  7  leukocita   u proslom urinu 
onda  ja   pila  brusnicu   2  solje   dnevno 5  dana  i   juce  nalaz   cist  ko suza  sve  negativno   e  sad  dali od  brusnice  ili  ?

da  vas  pitam nesto  ,  ja  imam  cesto  grceve  ,  crijeva  rade  ajme , sto  god  da  pojedem   odmah  se  jave   grcevi   i  crijeva  
vise  ne znam  sta  da  jedem   nista  im ne  pase   :/
imam  redovnu  stolicu

----------


## Ginger

crvenkapice, bravo za srčeko!
a za probavu ti ne znam, probaj laganije nešto jesti
ja znam da u T ne smijem grožđe, dobijem strahovite grčeve

frka, koje su to indikacije za vaditi TSH? ako nije preopširno...

----------


## Mury

> krasno, kapice!
> 
> što se tokolize tiče, stoji što Gabi25 kaže - skidaju s nje kad se prođe kritična granica i nema opasnosti za bebu. Kako je meni jedan stari dr. rekao kad su me skidali: "Vaše dijete se mora roditi živo i zdravo. I ZDRAVO!" Problem je što često "isprobavaju" je li ona još uvijek potrebna pa skidaju žene s nje u ranijim tjednima, a u velikoj većini slučajeva trudovi se vrate. Mene su 2 puta pokušali skinuti pa su me, kad su me ulovili trudovi, uvjeravali da je to normalna reakcija. Na to sam i ja "normalno reagirala" i malo se svadila  pa su me opet prikopčali. Naravno, svi ti silni lijekovi ne mogu biti zdravi i normalno je da ih i dr-i nastoje izbjeći, ali između izbora da me šopaju lijekovima i omoguće porod bliže terminu i rađanja bebe u npr. 31.tt, biram opciju broj 1. I ja sam čula da nema pomoći ako porod baš krene, ali mislim da tokoliza ipak sprečava trudove, a ne otvaranje. Otvaranje je posljedica trudova (osim u slučajevima kad je posljedica npr. infekcije, ali tada tokoliza ionako ne može pomoći), a tokoliza smiruje trudove u slučajevima u kojima to može. Imala sam cimericu koja je u 27. tjednu bila otvorena 3cm, ali bez trudova. Svejedno su je prikopčali na tokolizu i skinuli s 34tt. Nakon par dana je išla na pregled da vide hoće li je pustiti kući, a kad ono ona otvorena 9cm! Bez ijednog truda! Imala je ureaplasmu pa su pretpostavili da je ona razlog otvaranju (drage trudnice s ureaplasmom, nemojte paničariti - to je ipak rijetka pojava, ali zna se desiti). Ma čudesna je i zbrčkana ta trudnoća, a i naši organizmi - nema tu pravila...
> 
> Trudničice, svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbrižne trudnoće!


E sada ovo čitam, i vidim da su dr.-i kod mene glede tokolize bili u pravu. Meni su odmah posumnjali na infekciju, i odmah uključili antibiotik lendacin u venu, ali eto, ipak nije bilo spasa.
Cure moje, tako vas je ovdje lijepo čitati, i baš vas ima puno  :Very Happy: !!
Nadam se da ću i ja jednoga dana opet veselo pisati na ovoj temi - još da mi bi opet blizance, jer na taj način bi moja rana najviše bila zaliječena, ali...uh, previše tražim  :Smile: 
Svima velika pusa  :Kiss:

----------


## maca papucarica

Gabi25 saljem mooore ~~~~~~~~~~ da skidanje sa tokolize prode bezbolno i da se jos neko vrijeme cuvate i mazite 2 u 1!
Bab, neka vas maze i paze u Petrovoj, a srecice samo neka rastu i napreduju i razvesele svoje roditelje za kojih 7-8 tjedana.
Mare41 i anddu  :Very Happy:  za super nalaze pregleda, neka jednako mirno dogurate do cilja!
Bluebella, i kod vas sve ide nabolje, jos malo pa ce gimnasticarka skroz pobijediti zloceste hematome!
Kapice, cestitam na  :Heart: , a za probavne probleme ti mogu reci da ja prvo tromjesecje najvise pamtim po konstantnoj napuhanosti. Zelena salata bi me ubijala (a bez nje zivjeti ne mogu). Pomagalo je kretanje nakon obroka, ali naaajvise je pomogao ulazak u drugi trimestar  :Grin: 
Muma, nije nista neuobicajeno da bebaci popapaju svo zeljezo, ja sam isto od pocetka na Legoferu, a onda Heferolu (nadam se prijeci na kupinovo vino kad rodim  :Wink: ).
Zelim dobrodoslicu svim novim trudnicama i veeeliku pusu svim terminusicama u finisu. Jos malo!
Mury, draga, naravno da ces ponovno sretna pisati ovdje, vasi andeli ce se pobrinuti za to  :Heart: 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I mi smo se malo skicali jucer! Imamo vec 3100 g, super nam je unutra, posteljicica se i dalje uredno brine o Klempicu, radili smo bris na Bhsb i dogovorili novo gledanje za 10 dana.
Luda mama je posjetila i rodiliste u Kninu i dogovorila da ce bas taj grad ponosa biti rodno mjesto nase ljubavi!
Sad mozemo sretno i opusteno do kraja!

Pusa svim okruglicama i malim pokloncicima koje skrivate!

----------


## MajaPOP

Drage moje, imamo jednu GV (5+4 smo) i vidljiv zametak. Srculence se jos ne vidi/cuje, pretpostavljam da je to OK? Sljedeci uzv za 7 dana... Uf, ko ce to izdrzati  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

> frka, koje su to indikacije za vaditi TSH? ako nije preopširno...


Ajde frka obrazuj nas još malo, i mene ovo zanima...je li to samo prethodna dijagnoza, klinička ili subklinička ili? Jer ja otkad sam trudna nisam vadila TSH (nemam nikakvu dg. otprije).
MajoPOP, dobrodošla na ovu temu  :Smile:  ja mislim da ti je 5+4 još rano za srce.

----------


## frka

> Zamalo zaboravih, stigli moji nalazi, urin super, a u krvi malo sniženi eritrociti, hemoglobin i hematokrit. Nije mi jasno kako, ali valjda je beba popapala puno rezervi Fe ili folne, unatoč prenatalu... U petak je pregled pa ću vidjeti kaj će reći ginekologica.


ovo je normalan nalaz u trudnoći. povećava se volumen krvi pa se krv, ajmo reći, razrijedi i vrijednosti su nešto snižene. treba izvaditi baš Fe i ako je ono u redu, nema potrebe za dodacima. problem je što naši dr-i šakom i kapom dijele dodatke Fe čim vide ovakve nalaze pa mnogim ženama dodatno pogoršaju probleme s probavom.

što se TSH tiče, imate temu negdje niže, a dosta se pisalo i na imunologiji. Ginger, s obzirom na to da imaš 2 ljepotice i da u trudnoći (osim početnih) nije bilo problema, nemoj ni razmišljati o tome. a uostalom, kod pravog si dr-a po tom pitanju - vjerujem da je sve pokrio  :Wink: 
ako vam je prije postupaka TSH uvijek bio ok, gotovo sigurno nema problema. ja bih obavezno vadila fT4 čim je TSH veći od 3 i ako je on u redu (iznad 15), ne bih se time zamarala (mada bih na svoju ruku sve ponovo provjerila na početku trudnoće). indikacija je i ako TSH šeće gore-dolje. kod tog šetanja i graničnih vrijednosti, trebala bi se vaditi i antitijela da se isključi Hashimoto.

----------


## crvenkapica77

hvala  vam  svima    :Heart: 

mury  naravno  da  ces   opet  ovdje   pisat    i to  jedva  cekam    :Heart: 
majapop   dobro dosla,  procitaj   sta  se  meni desilo   i to  zbog  starijeg   uzv   nisam  cula  srce  6+3   , sretno   
gabi25   sretno   ~~~~~~2u1  jos koji tjedan  

maco  kakva   zelena  salata   pa  u trudnoci   je  ja  ne bi jela,  sto  zbog  listerije   sto  zbog   toxo.  

ni meni  toxoliza  nije   pomogla   nista  kod  trudova   jer  je  infekcija  bila,  dobivala sam  28 kapi .....ja  eto  mislila   tokoliza   ne moze  skodit  bebi   znaci   ni ona  nije  dobra   da  se  dugo  bude  na njoj  

bab  tako mi  je drago  zbog vas  ,  samo dalje   tako   3u1   jos   koji tjedan    
mare    sretno   ....lijepo je  citat  da  je netko  zatvoren jos sa   dvojcekima     :Smile:     do   barem   36  tj   nek  ste  sve   zabedonirane  :Grin: 
  a i i ja  
  naravno    :Smile: 
BB   sretno   nek  vise   krene  na bolje  ~~~~~

svima  pusa

----------


## MalaMa

majapop dobrodošla!  srčeko još stigne
bab za što duži 3u1 ~~~~~~

nas evo danas punih 37 tt. nalaz brisa na bhsb je fiziološka flora, tako da smo i to skinuli s popisa  :Smile: 
maco klempić je bogme veliki dečko  :Yes: 

što se salate tiče, ja ju obožavam! ne znam kako bih bez nje u trudnoći. mislim da sam je pojela više nego ikada. naravno samo onu koju sam ja dobro oprala kod kuće.

 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## medonija

pozdrav svim novim i "starim" trudnicama! 
nije nas dugo tu bilo, nakon što su se zaredale tužne vijest na ovoj temi, zabranila sam si češći dolazak jer sam imala napadaje panike,osluškivanja, propitivanja..., a i bilo je vrijeme da se posvetim opremanju svega za naše bebače :Zaljubljen: 
drago mi je da vidim sada puno lijepih vijesti i puno pozitivniju klimu!  :Very Happy:  čestitke na betama, srčekima, odličnim uzv i želim vam svima što dosadnije školske trudnoće!

mi smo danas 26+2tt i bili na uzv sve je i više nego odlično! curetak je procjenjena na 990g, a dečec na 986g, i sve je kako treba biti! baš sam si sretna i super se osjećam, da nemam toliki trbuh ispred sebe(i da me svako malo netko ne bubne pod rebra :Zaljubljen: ) ne bih ni znala da sam trudna! bebači su živahni i lupaju stalno na sve strane, na trenutke izgleda ko da imam aliena u trbuhu!

*Bab* :Love:  neka ste na sigurnom i puuuno vibri da ostanete što duže 3u1!
uostalom, molim koncentrirajte se! imate termin samo 2 tjedna prije nas i izvolite nas pričekat, a mi nemamo još namjeru "u zatvor" :Grin: 

da nekoga ne zaboravim , šaljem vam svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što treba!
ljubim vas!

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja sam se u trudnoci odrekla obozavane gorgonzole, bifteka, junk fooda (dobro, to ni inace ne jedem, a nisam ni sad imala neku potrebu), a za ovo ostalo poduzimam mjere predostroznosti. 
Voce i povrce dobro operem, jela sam dva puta i tunu sa zara i prstace koje je prijatelj izvadio par sati prije (tu sam konzultirala dr). 
Sve u svemu raznoliko i saroliko, problema sa probavom nemam ni uz Heferol i osjecam se odlicno!

MalaMa, vi stvarno jos sitno odbrojavate  :Klap:

----------


## corinaII

Gabi draga nadam se da je kod tebe sve u redu :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

citam  ovaj  svoj nalaz  sa  uzv   i mjere   ploda  mi se  cine  jako male   za   6+4  tt
sta  mislite   o  ovome  ?
 13mm  gv   sa  CRL   2,3mm   

yolk sac  3,8mm  (  sta je uopce  ovo  )

----------


## carmina burana

Yolk sac=žumanjčana vrećica

----------


## Bubimitka81

> citam  ovaj  svoj nalaz  sa  uzv   i mjere   ploda  mi se  cine  jako male   za   6+4  tt
> sta  mislite   o  ovome  ?
>  13mm  gv   sa  CRL   2,3mm   
> 
> yolk sac  3,8mm  (  sta je uopce  ovo  )


Onda je moja mala, kod mene je mjerio crl sa 9 tt 2.3 cm.  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ne znam  gledajuci  po  tablicama   nekako mi  je  mali  plod  
samo me zanima jel  ovo  ok,  

bubi  kod  tebe  u  cm

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ma ne gledaj te tablice, ako dr kaze da je ok onda je ok..
Ja sam bila nasla 2 razlicite mjere u 2 razlicite tablice...
Nismo svi isti...

----------


## mare41

cure, ako imate volje i ideja pogledajte ovdje http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80107-R...amo-pomo%C4%87 i možda neko nađe vremena pomoći danci
(sjela sam za komp nakon dugo vremena, samo zbog ovog linka, uopće se ne mogu približit tipkovnici :Smile: )

----------


## željkica

cure da vas pitam ,možda je i smiješno al bolje pitat,jel ja smijem spavat na trbuhu,u 10 tt sam?

----------


## frka

smiješ dok god možeš  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

ukrala si mi rijec iz usta
a moj link? pliz?

----------


## željkica

hvala ,onda ću se noćas naspavat!

----------


## 123beba

samo da vam svima mahnem  :Bye:  i da sa vama podjelim kako jedva čekam radnevu sa svojom malom damom sutra na uzv... danas smo ušle u 33. tt, a dugo nisam imala uzv... jedva čekam da čujem koliko smo narasli i da vidim svoju malu mišicu kako se zabavlja unutra... Držite fige da je sve ok...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## uporna

Evo vidim da je srčeko prokucalo  :Very Happy: pa sad lagano do slijedećeg uzv-a.
Drago mi je da su mamice sa blizancima dobro i pod kontrolom (*mare41, Bab*  :Shy kiss: )
*Gabi25* nadam se da je i kod tebe sve po planu.

Mah, mah svima da mi budete dobro.

----------


## Gabi25

Eto skidanje sa tokolize prošlo ok, iako je sinoć i noćas bilo tesko, bila sam sigurna da cu se poroditi, srećom jos smo u komadu. 
Vidjet ćemo kako ce se situacija dalje razvijati, idemo danas na uzv da vidimo koliko smo teški. 
Javljam novosti, pusa svima

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja vam se divim, svim curama koje su stalno na tokolizi, pitanje kako vam vene izdržavaju, moje su prilično slabe i upale mi se nakon samo par dana

----------


## mare41

gabi, jos malo cete izdrzat sigurno, cekamo vijesti s uzv!
bas si mislim da su moje dvije cure zajedno sad teske ko jedna beba pred porod, jako se vec guraju, nista to ne smeta, samo nek rastu

----------


## Blekonja

sretno cure svima da vas posebno ne nabrajam!!
mislim na sve vas  :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

nitko  nista   o mojim  mjerama  ploda   ?  

gabi25   sretno

----------


## anddu

Crvenkapice, znam da je lako reći ali pokušaj se malo opustiti. Ja sam u 34tt i do sad nikad nisam gledala mjere ploda. Mislim da bi ti dr. rekao da nešto nije kako treba. 

Gabi, javi novosti milimo na vas dvije  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

Gabi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rozalija

Gabi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ostanete još malo zajedno. Mislim na tebe i sretno draga!!!!!

----------


## corinaII

Gabi sretno, da što duže ostanete zajedno :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Gabi ~~~~~~~~ za što duže. 
 :Heart:

----------


## željkica

gabi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da šta duže ostanete zajedno!!!!!

----------


## tina29

> gabi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da šta duže ostanete zajedno!!!!!


potpisujem željkicu,*gabi* puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što duži ostanak zajedno!!!!!
*željkice,muma* sretno sutra na uzv-u skupa sam mnom,več sam sad napeta!

----------


## željkica

*tina29*, uf ja već dvi noći loše spavam,još mi uz tek u 18 i 30 za poludit! sretno i tebi!

----------


## corinaII

Evo i mene, i meni sutra prvi uzv..

----------


## mare41

ginger ima danas divnu betu
cure, sretno sutra!

----------


## željkica

cure do kojeg tjedna se pije folna?

----------


## crvenkapica77

do 12  tj  poslije pijes  prenatal   ili   slicno

----------


## beilana

Crvenkapice meni je na 6+3 plod bio 6mm al nemoj se zamarati mjerama. Srceko kuca znaci da tvoja beba zivi. Opusti se. Stvaras si grc veeliki a to nije pozeljno.  Ti si trudna,al ovaj put idete do kraja
Gabi drzim fige na rukama i nogama

Mi dosle jucer doma. Vec smo si kliknule i sve nam ide bez vecih problema. Zasad. Cicamo, piskimo, kakamo, ljubimo se i mazimo. Mm je posebno ocaran svojom princezom. Samo ju ljubi i ljubi i ljubi. A ona je prava maza i uziva u tome. Saljemo vam puno  :Kiss:

----------


## wanna be mommy

Joj beilana, divno!!! Uzivajte samo!  :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

beilana   ni malo  me  nisi utjesila  , tvoje  mjere  su  vise  od  duplo  vece  , nigdje nisam nasla   ovakom male  mjere ploda ko u mene   6+4  a  ivf  
i  kako  se   ne  brinuti   ?  sad  slijedi   3  tjedna  brige  do  sl. uzv  da  vidimo jel  srce  i dalje  kuca  i   jesu mjere  bolje  ...


uzivaj  doma  sa  svojom  princezom   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bluebella

*Beilana* prekrasno.. uživajte doma  :Zaljubljen: 

*Gabi25* draga puno sreće ti želim i da sve bude ok kad god da dođe vrijeme  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

*beilana* predivno te čitat uživajte sa svojom princezom!

*crvenkapice* ako ti doktor nije ništa govorija zašto se toliko mučiš,znam da si u strahu al moraš se opustit nerviranjem isto štetiš i sebi i bebi,ajde probaj ne mislit samo negativno. :Love:

----------


## beilana

> beilana   ni malo  me  nisi utjesila  , tvoje  mjere  su  vise  od  duplo  vece  , nigdje nisam nasla   ovakom male  mjere ploda ko u mene   6+4  a  ivf  
> i  kako  se   ne  brinuti   ?  sad  slijedi   3  tjedna  brige  do  sl. uzv  da  vidimo jel  srce  i dalje  kuca  i   jesu mjere  bolje  ...
> 
> 
> uzivaj  doma  sa  svojom  princezom


Ako gm, zv i plod rastu brizi mjesta nema. Bez obzira na sve ti nemozes znat jer se embrijic implantirao koj dan prije il koj dan kasnijei eto ti. Tvoj je za kojih 3 dana manji. U pravilu u to vrijeme raste 1mm na dan. A 2.3mm se vec racuna za dan kao da je 3mm

----------


## Blekonja

> Crvenkapice meni je na 6+3 plod bio 6mm al nemoj se zamarati mjerama. Srceko kuca znaci da tvoja beba zivi. Opusti se. Stvaras si grc veeliki a to nije pozeljno.  Ti si trudna,al ovaj put idete do kraja
> Gabi drzim fige na rukama i nogama
> 
> Mi dosle jucer doma. Vec smo si kliknule i sve nam ide bez vecih problema. Zasad. Cicamo, piskimo, kakamo, ljubimo se i mazimo. Mm je posebno ocaran svojom princezom. Samo ju ljubi i ljubi i ljubi. A ona je prava maza i uziva u tome. Saljemo vam puno


prekrasno beilana baš se osjeti da ogromna sreća zrači iz tebe/vas
uživajte  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

i mene beilana rastopila
crvenkapice, radje odi svaki tjedan zbog mira, mene su trazili da idem svaki tjedan zbog duplica do 12.tjedna, iako sam znala da je sve ok

----------


## lovekd

Beilana  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  predivno! Uživajte u maženju  :Smile: 




> Crvenkapice meni je na 6+3 plod bio 6mm al nemoj se zamarati mjerama. Srceko kuca znaci da tvoja beba zivi. Opusti se. Stvaras si grc veeliki a to nije pozeljno.  Ti si trudna,al ovaj put idete do kraja
> Gabi drzim fige na rukama i nogama
> 
> Mi dosle jucer doma. Vec smo si kliknule i sve nam ide bez vecih problema. Zasad. Cicamo, piskimo, kakamo, ljubimo se i mazimo. Mm je posebno ocaran svojom princezom. Samo ju ljubi i ljubi i ljubi. A ona je prava maza i uziva u tome. Saljemo vam puno

----------


## BEBOLINA

> kad sam ja prije 3,5 mjeseca spremala torbu, slatkih spavaćica i pidžama na gumbe je bilo u Woman's secretu. ja sam u rodilištu cijelo vrijeme bila u pidžami osim ujutro na viziti. tako je puno praktičnije pa razmislite i o tome .



....juhuuu.... čestitam kitty na uspjehu....čitam forum od početka....pa te vidim sad i nakraju......s lijepomm vijesti  :Smile:   ....znači uspjelo je na VV.... da li mi možeš reći da li da krenem kod doktorice Jukić s postupcima? Jel ona ok?

----------


## 123beba

Gabi, držite se skupa još malo... držim  :fige:  da sve bude super i da izdržite još koji tjedan!!!!!!!!!

Beilana, predivno... uživajte u svojoj ljepotici!!!!!!!!!!!

Moja curka i ja smo i dalje super! Ona je nakupila svoje 2 kg (a mama 10) i sve je odlično! Danas je poprilično vesela, malo se rita, malo rasteže, a malo štuca  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Beilana, čestitke  :Zaljubljen:   :Klap: 

crvenkapice, moja micekica na 6+4 bila 1.5mm, manje nego tvoja mrva....držim fige da dalje sve bude školski, ma bit će sve ok, sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

pusa drage moje trudnice  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## mare41

moje duplice se slabo javljaju, pocelo je ko sto je sumsko pisala-kad su cure skupa budne ko da igraju rukomet, odbojku i nogomet u isto vrijeme, ili boks slobodnim stilom, fora :Smile: 
sejla, narasla ljepotica otkad sam je vidjela, pusa

----------


## Muma

*beilana* ljubite se, mazite i pazite!  :Zaljubljen: 
*željkica*, *tina29*, *corinaII* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv!!! Meni je isto muka od jutra. Ovaj uzv sindrom je zarazan  :Nope:

----------


## željkica

Muma ,ja ću počet čupat kosu do večeras , a tek je 9 ujutro.............
.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam sve bude uredu!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MalaMa

željkica i cure sretno na uzv~~~~~~~~~
beilana predivno!! uživajte u svojoj curki!!  :Zaljubljen: 
mi sad već jedva čekamo da nam dođe naša curka.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ne znam otkud bih krenula..

Sejla, Ema je prekrasna  :Heart:   zar je već prošlo 2,5 mjeseca?!
Gabi da nam izdržite što duže u komadu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mala Ma još malo pa ćete se i vi maziti, prekrasno....  :Smile: 
Željkica, Muma za uživanciju na uzv ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Našim duplicama Bab, Mare... da što duže izdržite 3 u 1 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Beilana baš mi je drago da uživate, sve si nas rastopila  :Heart:        Ja sam valjda pod dojmom tvog posta noćas sanjala da mi je MM donio prekrasnu malu curicu  :Smile: 

Ako sam nekog zaboravila, sorry.. Puse svima...

----------


## milasova8

Beilana,uzivajte u princezi :Smile:  divno!!

Ginger,cestitam na krasnoj beti :Smile: 

Cure,uzivajte na UZV- mi upravo cekamo druzenje s frajerom..bas me zanima sta radi,trenutno se migolji..mrvica

Crvenkapice,nemoj se opterecivati dodatno bez razloga.mrvica je dobro,srce kuca i sve ce bit ok..drzi se i uzivaj!!

Pusa curama u bolnici..

Trudnice,uzivajte  :Smile:  kissss

----------


## tina29

*beilana* prekrasno,uživajte sa vašom curkom  :Zaljubljen: 
ja več došla sa pregleda,danas je bilo brzinski jer je u petrovoj prava navala,sa mojim bebačem je sve ok,spol nismo vidjeli al dobro glavno da je živo i zdravo,ali sam se zato raspametila kad sam čula otkucaje srčeka,ma predivno!!!
muma,željkice,corina evo još malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i čekamo vaše izvještaje!
pusa i od mene curama u bolnici,a ostalim trudnicama uživajte,big kiss!

----------


## beilana

Hvala vam curke moje. I ja se sva raspekmezim dok me pogleda svojim okicama..odma sam u sedmom nebu. A kad sam bila u bolnici MM plakao na svaku njenu sliku koju sam mu poslala. Ja ga zovem a njemu glas drhti...upravo je gledao slike kaze. Joj zelim vam brze i bezbolne porode i ovu nevjerojatnu srecu
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uzv. Meni je isto pred svaki uzv nervoza rasla. A pogotovo na dan poroda dok su pustili drip i znala sam da cu ju uskoro maziti.

Kratko da napisem dojmove s poroda. U 9 sam dobila drip, od pol 10  do 15:15 trudovi skoro bez prekida svaki na maksimalno tj 120 je ocitavalo. Bolno jako. Nemogu opisati. Al sam se do 12 otvorila skroz, a od 12 do 15:12 svaki trud sam ju tiskala da ude u zdjelicu jer je malena sama se nije mogla odgurnuti , a ja sam ju gurala skoro pa neprimjetno. Uzasno tesko iskustvo. U 15:12 se spustila, i u slijedecen trudu u 15:15 je rodjena. Poslije toga nestaje svaki trag boli i stize moja ljepljiva djevojcica. Odma je trazila cicu gladus, i prihvatila.
Rezana nisam, popucala nisam. Za 2 sata sam hodala i sjedila bez problema

----------


## Sonja29

beilana  :Zaljubljen:   Gabi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što duže ostanete zajedno

----------


## corinaII

Evo mene s prvog uzv. 5+2 vidljiva ŽV+kčs  :Smile:   :Smile:  
Sljedeći petak opet pa ćemo čuti i naše malo srčeko  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

beilana prekrasno
Ja idem danas na UZV jedva čekam

----------


## kismet

> Evo mene s prvog uzv. 5+2 vidljiva ŽV+kčs   
> Sljedeći petak opet pa ćemo čuti i naše malo srčeko


corina, super, čestitam, jesu li 2 smajlića za gemine?
kčs jesu otkucaji srca, jel se već čuje/u?

----------


## MalaMa

corina odlično! a zar kčs nisu otkucaji srca? onda ste ih i danas vidjeli?

----------


## corinaII

Imamo jednu bebicu  :Smile: 
Na nalazu piše :
  u materištu vidljiva trudnoća jedna GV. KČS +-


Bila sam oko pola sata na uzv. On je slušao i slušao kaze da je bolji aparat da bi se možda i nešto čulo. Eto tako ne on meni rekao.

----------


## Argente

a ja sam bila na 4D UZV, i sve je u redu  :Yes: 
stalno je skakutao i okretao se, dr. ga je nazvala "Živko"
i, naravno, "liči na tatu"

Sviđa mi se ovaj razvoj situacije, kamičak po kamičak mi pada sa srca, kako vrijeme prolazi ja u sve većem zenu. Zapravo se ne usudim priznati koliko sam bezbrižna i pozitivna - blaženi hormoni! Valjda me neće nešto klopiti po glavi  :Unsure: 
Je li previše neoprezno od mene da sad kupim jastuk za dojenje? Ne mogu više u potpunosti leći na svoj voljeni trbuh pa bi mi dobro došao i za spavanje...

----------


## Moe

> Je li previše neoprezno od mene da sad kupim jastuk za dojenje? Ne mogu više u potpunosti leći na svoj voljeni trbuh pa bi mi dobro došao i za spavanje...


Nabavi ga. Meni je uvelike olakšao spavanje u trudnoći. A i navečer dobro dođe za podbočiti leđa u krevetu dok nešto čitam  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Nabavi ga. Meni je uvelike olakšao spavanje u trudnoći. A i navečer dobro dođe za podbočiti leđa u krevetu dok nešto čitam


Same here  :Smile: 
odlična stvar, pogotovo kad si cijeli dan u ležećem položaju i ne znaš više kak bi se namjestio...

----------


## mare41

corina, divno, zato sam naglasavala starost embrija i visinu bete jer to odgovara jednoj bebh
argente, meni pomogao i bocni jastuk, drugo tromjesjecje mi je ostalo u predivnom sjecanju, kao i prvo, ovo sad je samo za cure-da sto vise narastu, a nebitno sto sam sad u viličar fazi
cekamo i druga uzv javljanja

----------


## spodoba

Prijavljujem uredan UZ s 18+5 i curetak ♥

mare..lijepo si ti dogurala..izdrzi jos koji tjedan da se cure malo ubuce!!

sretno svima!

----------


## Bluebella

> Prijavljujem uredan UZ s 18+5 i curetak ♥
> 
> mare..lijepo si ti dogurala..izdrzi jos koji tjedan da se cure malo ubuce!!
> 
> sretno svima!


Čestitam na curici  :Klap: ... baš su se zaredale  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*beilana* zvuči super ovaj dio sa sjedenjem nakon 2 sata, bravo! 
*corinaII*  :Klap:  i za tjedan dana ponovno na pregled?
*spodoba*  :Very Happy:  čestitam na curki!
Ja obavila svoj pregled, sve je ok, narasli smo na 2cm. Prekrasno je vidjeti ono srce kako brzo kuca, raspekmezila sam se. Kaj će tek biti kad naraste i počne lupati ručicama i nožicama  :facepalm:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Prijavljujem uredan UZ s 18+5 i curetak ♥
> 
> mare..lijepo si ti dogurala..izdrzi jos koji tjedan da se cure malo ubuce!!
> 
> sretno svima!


Bravo za obje!!  :Smile: 

Curka  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## željkica

*corina,muma*  :Very Happy:  za bebače!!!!!!!!! 

ja sam se evo sredila i čekam da krenem,uf šta sam nervozna!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## željkica

*corina* a ples????????

----------


## Ginger

mare  :Kiss: 
argente bravo za malog zivka  :Very Happy:  i samo naprijed s tim jastukom, i ja sam ga nabavila u prvoj trudnoci
corina super za mrvicu!
Muma nek samo bebac raste!
spodoba cestitam na curki!
beliana, mazite se sad i uzivajte!
gabi ~~~~~~~~~~ za vas dvije
i za sve ostale ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## legal alien

> beilana   ni malo  me  nisi utjesila  , tvoje  mjere  su  vise  od  duplo  vece  , nigdje nisam nasla   ovakom male  mjere ploda ko u mene   6+4  a  ivf  
> i  kako  se   ne  brinuti   ?  sad  slijedi   3  tjedna  brige  do  sl. uzv  da  vidimo jel  srce  i dalje  kuca  i   jesu mjere  bolje  ...
> 
> 
> uzivaj  doma  sa  svojom  princezom


evo crvenkapice natjerala si me da potrazim svoj nalaz. znam da me brinulo isto sto i tebe. znaci na 6+4 moj doktor je samo zapisao dvije gestacijske vrece sa embrionalnim odjecima od 3,6 i 3,8 mm, sa pozitivnom cirkulacijom. rekao je sve super vidimo se za 3 tjedna. ja sam naravno dosla kuci i umjesto da se sretna mazim po busi pocela pretrazivati sve moguce stranice po internetu dok mi muz nije uzeo kabele. onda sam prcala po mobitelu. pa sam ostala i bez njega. sve sto sam nasla je bilo vece od ovih mjera. i to me mucilo dosta dugo. jedino me muz nekako smirio beskrajnim razgovorima. 
na zadnjem pregledu jedan je plod za tjedan veci od drugog a oba su veca prema uzv mjerama. odlucih se vise ne zamarat da me umjesto na ginekologiju ne hospitaliziraju na psihijatriji. uglavnom dopusti si da budes sretna i uzivaj. znam da nakon svega to nije lako ali moras se potruditi. meni su pomagale vizualizacije i kao neka mantrica kako malci rastu. sudeci prema mjerama, izgleda da sam malo pretjerala  :Yes: 

*mare* - jesi ti cijelo vrijeme normalno pokretna? trebas li se sto paziti?
*beliana* - iskrene cestitke!
*corina i muma* - bravo za uzv
svima kisssss

----------


## mare41

legal, draga, javi se cesce, volim kad smo svi na okupu
ja zadnjih par dana mirnije, zbog cure koja je nisko, a dotad na sto strana zbog selidbe, obisli milijun trgovina itd-sad se malo hvalim kako mi je bilo dobro :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja došla konačno do svojih antibiotika :Smile: 
ima puno lijepih novosti ovdje to me baš veseli

----------


## bubekica

Velika pusa svim mojim trudnicama, mislim na vas i na vase mrve puno!

----------


## crvenkapica77

Hvala legal
Hvala svim curama koje me tjese
Nadam se da će bit to sve ok 
Danas mi se ponovo javlja lagana menstrualna bol (inače mi se javlja svaki drugi dan ) i čak sam tanku nit krvi vidjela ...ma...šta reći..molit se Bogu da će bit sve u redu 
Valjda se maternica rasteže

Corina lijepe vijesti u tebe  :Kiss:

----------


## hope31

crvenkapice bit ce to sve ok,polako dan po dan,znam da je lako reci ali nemoj se previse sekirati,vjeruj svojoj mrvici i korak po korak i vidjet ces da ce sve biti u redu..
gabi25 ~~~~~~~~da sto duze izdrzite 2u1
svim ostalim curkama nisam sve propratila cestitam na srcekima i zelim sto mirniju trudnocu do samog susreta
beilana prekrasno,uzivajte sada sa svojom princezom :Smile: 

mi smo danas 34+2,trbuh mi je jako tvrd i napet,imam dosta nisko pritisak i bolove povremeno,zanima me jeli koja od vas drage moje ima slicnu situaciju,kontrola mi je u srijedu a malo me strah

----------


## željkica

evo i mene sa uz sve je ok srce pravilno kuca sve za 5!u četvrtak idem na kombinirani test pa me malo strah a ko zna možda i odustanem od njega,nisam još 100 % sigurna,kakva si u vaša iskustva?

*crvenkapice*,to šta imaš menstrualnu bol to je normalno i ja sam je imala sad malo manje a ta tanka nit ti je došla jer pucaju kapilarice,ja sam par dana imala smeđkasti iscjedak,malo više miruj dok se to ne smiri i sve će bit ok!

----------


## Bluebella

> !u četvrtak idem na kombinirani test pa me malo strah a ko zna možda i odustanem od njega,nisam još 100 % sigurna,kakva si u vaša iskustva?


pretpostavljam da si čitala forume vezano za kombinirani... i ja sam... al sam na kraju pričala sa dragim i odlučili smo ići, ako ne bude dobar nalaz spremna sam i na AC i nemam strah od toga.
mi idemo na pregled i kombinirani 28/04 .. tad ću biti 12+5

kako god da odlučila sretno  :Yes:

----------


## mare41

hope, meni je trbuh vec duze tvrd, ujutro pogotovo, a otkad mi se cura spustila imam pritisak, koji se javi uglavnom kad sjedim ili stojim pa zato dosta lezim, al bolove nemam, bar ne nisko, da li ti prodju kad legnes?

----------


## hope31

i meni je trbuh tvrd jos od 25 tj kad sam bila u bolnici,ali me brine ovaj pritisak,bude samo kad stojim ili sjedim..kad legnem bude ok,i ja vecinom lezim i mirujem al s obzirom da imam kontrakcije i jos onda taj pritisak bas me zna poplasit,i meni je bebac jako nisko..

----------


## Moe

> mi smo danas 34+2,trbuh mi je jako tvrd i napet,imam dosta nisko pritisak i bolove povremeno,zanima me jeli koja od vas drage moje ima slicnu situaciju,kontrola mi je u srijedu a malo me strah


I moj trbuh je napet i tvrd. Isto pritisak naročito kad stojim. A ponekad i kad ležim, valjda kad se Mini Moe posluži mjehurom kao jastukom?  :Smile: 
Važno je da osjetiš bebine pokrete! Vjerujem da je sve ok!

----------


## hope31

hvala mare i moe :Smile: osjetim bebu uh i po bubrezima i pod rebrima :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

i meni je trbuh tvrd ja mislila da je to normalno, pa nisam ni obraćala pažnju do sad

----------


## hope31

Mali Mimi da li imas kontrakcij?ja ih imam od 25 tj i od onda mi je trbuh tvrd,al kad legnem bude mekan jedino kad imam kontrakcije onda se stvrdne i u lezecem polozaju,to je sve ok ak nemas bolova ne brini nista i odmaraj samo :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma mislim da nemam kontrakcije, osjetim dosta lupkanje kroz dan, meni je sve to novo i nemam s čim usporedit, znači ako je trbuh tvrd na dodir to nije problem

----------


## hope31

Ne moras brinuti,samo sto vise odmaraj tako su meni u bolnici rekli,jer meni je stvarno jako dugo tvrd a i imam kontrakcija dosta...samo odmaraj i uzivaj u lupkanju bebice :Smile:

----------


## zubic.vila

Kao prvo čestitke svim novim trudnicama na kucajućim srcima, smanjenju hematoma.. I svim starim trudnicama na dobrim nalazima sa ultrazvuka.
Evo i mene sa kratkim izvještajem. Danas smo 36+2, mali je procijenjen na 2900 grama, al to nije točno, jer je toliko dolje, da prvo što mu doktor može izmjeriti je vrat. Tako da je uzeo neku srednju mjeru za glavicu. 
Rekao ja da je najbitnije da je prešao 2500 grama, a to sigurno je. I mali štucavac je taman štucao dok smo ga gledali. Inače, štuca bar 5x na dan. 
Cerviks više ne gledamo. Zadnji put smo gledali sa 33+3. Rekao je da je sad svejedno koliki je. Kad porod krene, krene.
U srijedu opet CTG!

----------


## mare41

draga zubic, sretno!
i moju donju curu su iz istih razloga procijenili na manje, uz upozorenje da je sigurno teza, a ja znam da je jer je sve snaznija, kad ta lupa sve se trese :Smile: , tako da mislim da ste i vi bublastiji

----------


## Gabi25

Izgleda da imamo invaziju niskih beba koje si ne daju izmjeriti glavicu- i moja tvrdoglavka isto tako- pa nam je jučer na 34+3 procjena 2300-2400 sa velikom zadrskom. 
Inače cure moje, nisam htjela pisati prije ponedjeljka da se ne ureknem ali ako sve ostane ovako mirno nas dvije idemo doma u jednom komadu, to nisam ni sanjala :Smile:  
Svima velika pusa i vibrice za sto god trebate~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

gabi, divno! pusa! veca su djeca od tih mjera, ziher

----------


## zubic.vila

Gabi25, baš mi je drago! Da odete kući i još malo izdržite skupa!
Mare41, kod tebe je još sve u duplo! Mogu mislit kako curke sad već lupkaju. 
Kod mene jedan, pa se stalno meškolji!

----------


## hope31

Gabi25~~~~~ da dodjete u komadu doma i izdrzite do kraja skupa
moj je malisa isto jako nisko pa ni ne vjerujem u te procjene bas,moj je izmjeren sa 32+6 na 2150
mare tboje curke ce biti prave buhtlice :Smile:

----------


## beilana

Gabi potiho se veselim za ponedjeljak

Nasa procjena dan prije poroda i dalje bila 2650 a rodila se s 2680. Dobra procjena iako se vec bila spustila

----------


## Muma

*Gabi25*  :fige:  za ponedjeljak!
*hope31* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ samo hrabro dalje!
Svim trudnicama u bolnici šaljem zagrljaj  :Love:  Drž`te se cure!

----------


## tina29

> *Gabi25*  za ponedjeljak!
> *hope31* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ samo hrabro dalje!
> Svim trudnicama u bolnici šaljem zagrljaj  Drž`te se cure!


ja ču ovaj puta malo zabušavati pa potpisujem *mumu* u cijelosti!
puse!

----------


## corinaII

Gabi ~~~~~~~~~ bravo  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Hvala Bubimitka, da ni ja ne mogu vjerovati da smo već 2,5 mjeseca, i puno i malo mi je u istom trenu....lijepo napredujemo i gugučemo naveliko, prava smo mala brbljavica  :Zaljubljen: 
je mare, rastemo, već ima oko 5000g a došla doma s 2640g, papimo, papimo i papimo  :Wink: 

pusa svima drage moje, vama i vašim mišićima  :Love: 
(uf, fali mi ovaj pdf  :Smile: )

----------


## deniii

pozdrav curke evo da vam i ja mahnem i svima pošaljem milion  :Heart: 

i kod nas je sve ok, curka lupka, ništa strašno, al osjetim da je tu (ona tišina je valjda bila privremeno zatišje hihi). Ja sam jako rano počela osjećati BH kontrakcije tamo negdje oko 21tj, i trbuh bi se često stvrdnuo, sad mi se čak čini da se rijeđe javljaju samo navečer  ! 

nego imam jedno pitanje , naime slučajno sam našla u trudničkoj knjižici od soc gin da mi piše posteljica;straga to je bilo možda negdje oko 15 tog tj, a sad kad smo bili na 4D uzv u cita napisali mi posteljica : sprijeda!!! Sad mi nije jasno jel se moja soc zajjjj il se famozna posteljica može premještat  :Shock:

----------


## Argente

Znam da i među nama trudnicama ima onih koje su se stimulirale za vrijeme novog zakona, pa ispunite anketu na za to predviđenoj temi:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...te-li-smrzlica
Buduće generacije će vam biti zahvalne!

----------


## mare41

deniii, nísu ti bh pocele prerano, tu negdje i pocnu, odmaras? pijes li magnezij?

----------


## anddu

Gabi, ima li novosti? Nadam se da doma s tm maziš trbuščić~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ksena28

Gabi25 držim fige da si već doma!

----------


## Gabi25

Anddu, ksena, hvala sto mislite na mene, doma smo :Smile:  uzivamo i ne možemo vjerovati :Smile:  kontrola nam je za 2 tjedna a onda se možemo i upoznati, bit ćemo 37tt

Pusa svima!!!!

----------


## MalaMa

evo mi danas obavile kontrolu u 37+5. sve po starom- nema otvaranja. plodne vode dovoljno, ctg uredan. curka se ritala i štucala za vrijeme ctg-a  :Smile:  baš je bila smiješna. za tjedan dana kontrola. još ćemo mi prešišat termin, a toliko smo se morale čuvat  :Grin: 
svima veliki mah-mah od ritalice  :Bye:

----------


## MalaMa

gabi prekrasne vijesti.  :Smile: ) uživajte u svakoj sekundi još u 2u1 stanju!!

----------


## MajaPOP

Znam da je o simptomima suludo govoriti, ali sta ciniti do cekanja ultrazvuka na kojem treba da se vidi/cuje srce? Ja tako-jedan dan stomak se rasteze, drugi dan bole me cice, ali ponekad ne osjecam nista ili cak, gora verzija (kao zadnja dva dana) kao da cu svaki cas procuriti i kao da ke onako podmuklo boli stomak...ne bih se brinula da nemam ruzna iskustva od ranije, no nikad nisam dosla do ovog stupnja niti imala ovliku betu, no bas me brine to neosjecanje simptoma i boluckanje stomaka. Uf, bas me to nasekira, odmah padnem za raspolozenjem i isla bi betu vadit ili radit ultrazvuk (u srijedu imam zakazan, na 6+4)...
Mucnine-jako malo i jako rijetko, ostalo nista...
Sta vi kazete? Zar ne bi sa povecanjem bete i vremenom trebalo sve da bude izrazenije/intenzivnije i sl?

----------


## anddu

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Gabi, tako mi je drago da ste napokon doma. Uživajte :Heart: 

MalaMa bravo za curku, i za vaš skori susret ~~~~~~

Maja POP jedino što ti mogu reći jest da se pokušaš opustiti, pusti simptome, netko ih nema do kraja. Ja veći dio trudnoće ne bih ni znala da sam trudna da trbuh nije rastao a podmukla bol ala PMS mislim da je normalna, ja sam zbo te 'bol' na početku i otpisala postupak no beta me je razuvjerila u suprotno. I nisam imala mučnina (tek dva, tri dana i to kasnije).

----------


## Bubimitka81

Gabi bas mi je drago zbog vas  :Smile: 
Mala ma jos malo do susreta... :Smile: 

Majo ne brini, sve je to normalno. Nama ce u srijedu biti 16 tt i jos uvijek nikakvih simptoma, osim pospanosti u pocetku i nabujalih cica, a i to sam pripisala utricima. Stvarno ne moras imati nikakvih simptoma...
Evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srijedu  :Smile:

----------


## MajaPOP

Hvala vam curke! Javim se i srijedu sa, daj Boze!!!!, dobrim vijestima  :Heart:

----------


## beilana

Cure koja nam je slijedeca? 
Mare, jel teska busa? Vidjela sam sliku. Bas ste divne

----------


## crvenkapica77

Majo i samoj mi je tako...ja sam evo 7+3 nemam mucnina tu i tamo mi nešto zasmrdi jedem sve imam menstrualnu bol često
Sike bole juče su me bradavice ludo bolile ajmeeee
A prva trudnoća mučnine jake odmah nakon bete bez ikakvih menstrualnih bolova eto....ne kažu bezvz svaka ttrudnoća drugacija
Nego jel vi imate žuti iscjedak? Jel to normalno?

Gabi baš lijepo.uživajte

----------


## mare41

gabi, divno!
maja, nema razloga za brigu, uzivaj bez mucnina i povracanja
crvenkapic, obilnije iscjetke treba pogledat dr
ja na dane-kako odrede cure, dosta lezim, jucer sve super, a danas donja ima tulum
beilana, kiss

----------


## 123beba

> Gabi, tako mi je drago da ste napokon doma. Uživajte
> 
> MalaMa bravo za curku, i za vaš skori susret ~~~~~~
> 
> Maja POP jedino što ti mogu reći jest da se pokušaš opustiti, pusti simptome, netko ih nema do kraja. Ja veći dio trudnoće ne bih ni znala da sam trudna da trbuh nije rastao a podmukla bol ala PMS mislim da je normalna, ja sam zbo te 'bol' na početku i otpisala postupak no beta me je razuvjerila u suprotno. I nisam imala mučnina (tek dva, tri dana i to kasnije).


potpisujem!!! ja isto ne mogu reći da sam imala neke posebne simptome (čak mi se čini da sam nekada kada sam željela biti trudna imala jače "simptome" nego kad se mrvica uhvatila... 


Gabi, tako mi je drago zbog tebe! Uživaj sada kod kuće, neka vas maze i paze dok im opet ne odete i vratite se u dvoje! 
 :Smile: 

MalaMa, super za frajericu! 

Moja curka je u zadnje vrijeme tako razigrana da ponekad ne mogu uopće skužiti što radi... vesela je na mamu  :Smile:  a osim toga, ovaj vikend je prvi put bila na svadbi i mislim da joj se svidjelo!  :Smile:  ah, jedva čekam da dođe naš termin pa da se grlimo i mazimo...

----------


## Muma

*Gabi25*  :Very Happy:   :Klap: 
*MajaPOP* i ja ću stati u red - danas 8+5, jedini simptom trudnoće "mučnine"  prošli tjedan i to u obliku "ništa mi se ne jede" - ako se to može nazvati da mi je bilo muka. 
*beilana* avatar je najljepši do sad  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Cure koja nam je slijedeca? 
> Mare, jel teska busa? Vidjela sam sliku. Bas ste divne


Beilana, preslatka je mala plavusica!  :Zaljubljen: 
Nego, di joj je afro frizura sa uzv?  :Wink:

----------


## milasova8

Gabi,predivna vijest :Smile:  gustaj doma 2u1 jos malo

Beliana,stvarno je prekrasna malena zlatokosa :Smile: 

MajaPOP,naravno da ces cuti srceko sad na Uzv,ne brini..

Trudnice,uzivajte :Smile:

----------


## MajaPOP

Sta bih ja bez vas...  :Love:

----------


## Moe

Koliko terminuša na ovoj temi! 
Ima da se forum raspadne od čestitanja narednih mjesec-dva  :Smile:  Čini mi se da je suficit curica?  :Smile: 
Mi smo sutra na pregledu s 36+1, jedva čekamo da se vidimo!

----------


## tina29

*gabi*  :Klap:  uživajte sad domeka!
*majaPoP* budi bez brige to je sve normalno,u srijedu češ ti vidjeti malo srčeko i bit če sve ok!
*beilana* princeza je prekrasna,  :Zaljubljen: 
ostalim trudnicama big kiss!
kod mene novoga da več dobrih tjedan dana,ako ne i više osjetim lagano lupkanje mog bebolina i sva se rastopim odmah!  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart: 
puse svima!

----------


## MalaMa

jutro cure!
*beilana* avatar je za rastopit se! prekrasna je  
*maja, crvenkapa, muma* ne brinite za nesiptome. ja ih nisam imala do nekog 8tt, a onda do kraja 4.mj me mučnina dotukla. a neke trudnice nam imaju sreću pa uopće niš ne osjete.
crvenkapo i ja sam se brinula zbog iscjetka. i dalje je takav, gotovo cijelu trudnoću. provjeri briseve. moji su svi bili ok, a isjedak i dalje.
*tina* to je tek početak, uh kako ćeš još uživat i lovit nogice po bušici 
*moe* uživajte danas na uzv!!
123 beba i ostale trudnice uživajte sa svojim buhtlicama u bušama

----------


## tina29

*MalaMa* da to je tek početak,kaj če tek biti kad počne jače lupati,jedva čekam  :Heart: 
ti još malo i susret sa vašom princezom je tu,želim ti da bude brz i bezbolan! uživajte još malo ovako!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Moe

Evo nas s pregleda. Bebica je super, živahna je i kontinuirano u pokretu. I svi protoci su super, jedino je subjektivni doktorov dojam da je plodne vode mrvicu premalo, pa to trebamo imati pod kontrolom naredne preglede i pažljivo pratiti bebine pokrete svaki dan.
Danas nam je službeno 36+1 tt.

Mjere su:
glava za 34+3
trbuščić za 34+5 tt
ali zato su noge za 39+0. 
Uprosječeno je to 35+5 tt. 
Procjena težine je na 2825 g  :Zaljubljen: 

Po doktorovim riječima - ima lijepu izduženu glavu i duge noge, bit će žgoljavica  :Smile:  Ajd hvala Bogu, bar netko u obitelji  :Laughing: 

Cerviks je za članak zatvoren, a cervikometrija je 36 mm. Ja se osjećam ok osim napuhnutosti, i natečenosti od vode koja se sakuplja. Imam i neki svrbež po dlanovima i stopalima, ne pomažu nikakva ulja i kreme. Pa ću sutra obaviti krvne pretrage, da odbacimo/potvrdimo sumnju za kolestazu. Nadam se da ipak nije ta dijagnoza i da ćemo Mini Moe i ja ostati u ovom sastavu do termina.
Od sljedećeg tjedna posjećujem bolničku trudničku ambulantu.
Danas sam se na odlasku iz ordinacije uspjela sestrama i raspekmeziti od sreće što smo dogurali do ovog tjedna trudnoće, a one su tu bile svaki put za mene -ljubazne, nasmijane, brižne, suosjećajne, i kakve god je trebalo prikladno situaciji. Prošle su sa nama kako se kaže i pakao i raj  :Smile: 
Obećala sam im doći za 2 mjeseca sa mirišljavim smotuljkom na upoznavanje.

Svima želim uredne trudnoće i brze i što manje bolne porode, kao i najljepše prve dane provedene sa malim divnim bićima.
 :Heart:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Moe prekrasno te čitati, bravo i za tebe i malu dugonogu  :Zaljubljen: 

I mi smo obavili pregled, po uzv smo skoro tjedan dana veći  :Smile: 
Jedino je posteljica straga nisko, valjda će se povući.. I cerviks je malo skraćen pa idemo ponovo na cervikometriju za 2 tjedna  :Undecided:   Nekako nisam zabrinuta.. Jel  bih trebala biti?!
Sve ostalo je ok, bebica nam je super  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Moe, bravo i  :Klap:  za Mini Moe i njenu mamu!

I, naravno, totalni  :Zaljubljen: , kao i uvijek.

Nadam se da cemo imati jos puno ovako lijepih izvjestaja na ovoj temi  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Moe prekrasno te čitati, bravo i za tebe i malu dugonogu 
> 
> I mi smo obavili pregled, po uzv smo skoro tjedan dana veći 
> Jedino je posteljica straga nisko, valjda će se povući.. I cerviks je malo skraćen pa idemo ponovo na cervikometriju za 2 tjedna   Nekako nisam zabrinuta.. Jel  bih trebala biti?!
> Sve ostalo je ok, bebica nam je super


Bubi, koliki je cerviks tocno? 
Jel ti preporuceno mirovanje do sljedeceg pregleda? Bit ce sve ok samo polako  :Kiss:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ma nije dr bio nešto zabrinut, samo je rekao da ćemo provjeriti opet za 2 tjedna jer kao ne znamo kakav je inače. Nije kod svih isti..
Dužina cerviksa je 3,68, ni čika google ne kaže da je to baš loše.. 
Nije preporučio baš mirovanje, samo da pripazim malo na "ponašanje" i da pazimo kod odnosa.. A ja pitam: Kojeg odnosa, već smo i zaboravili šta je to.. :Cool: 

I zaboravih napisati da imamo pišu!!!! Eto snajke navalite  :Laughing:

----------


## milasova8

Moe,predivno :Smile:  uzivajte do termina ..

Bubimitka,moj cerviks je u 12 tt bio 3,9
Nistq bitno veci od tvog i evo sad sam 32 t nije se bitno skratio 3,6..zatvorena i sve je u redu

----------


## Ginger

Moe predivno!
Bubimitka cestitam na pisonji!
Predivno je citati vas

----------


## zubic.vila

Moe, predivno! Prava dugonoga curka!

----------


## Moe

Hvala svima  :Smile:  cmolj!

Bubi - i kod mene je bila posteljica straga, spuštena, na samom ušću, ali bude ti se s vremenom povukla prema gore, kako maternica raste. 
Ti pazi na odnose, da ne dižeš teško, da ne čučiš, ne naprežeš se gdje ne moraš  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala cure! Ma ja sam si uvrtila film u glavu da će biti sve ok i to je to, mora biti  :Smile: 
Čim krenu crne misli, odmah se prebacujem na pozitivu...

Joj kak meni vaše trudnoće brzo prolaze, baš vam zavidim na skorom upoznavanju i slatkim brigama (i neispavanosti)  :Razz: 
Jedva čekam!!

----------


## Moe

> Hvala cure! Ma ja sam si uvrtila film u glavu da će biti sve ok i to je to, mora biti 
> Čim krenu crne misli, odmah se prebacujem na pozitivu...
> 
> Joj kak meni vaše trudnoće brzo prolaze, baš vam zavidim na skorom upoznavanju i slatkim brigama (i neispavanosti) 
> Jedva čekam!!


Tako treba, samo pozitiva! 
I tebi će vrijeme proletiti, vidjet ćeš.
Nikad mi nisu bile jasne žene koje kažu da im je dosadno bilo u trudnoći, da im je sporo prolazilo vrijeme.. (možda one koje su strogo morale mirovati..);
Skoro zaboravih čestitati na dečkiću. 
Da nisam rezervirala milasovičinog malog za zeta - već bi se ovdje prijavila  :Wink:

----------


## lovekd

Bubi, kod nekih žena je to normalno. Ja imala cerviks svega 32 mm i smekšan ( i to mi vidio tek Kos kad sam bila u 21 tt ), a bila zatvorena do 36 tj trudnoće ( tad sam se polako počela otvarati ), s tim da sam konstantno bila na nogama, uvijek u pokretu... Sretno, neka i tebi bude ko meni, da ne trebaš ležati. I čestitke na pišulincu  :Smile: 




> Moe prekrasno te čitati, bravo i za tebe i malu dugonogu 
> 
> I mi smo obavili pregled, po uzv smo skoro tjedan dana veći 
> Jedino je posteljica straga nisko, valjda će se povući.. I cerviks je malo skraćen pa idemo ponovo na cervikometriju za 2 tjedna   Nekako nisam zabrinuta.. Jel  bih trebala biti?!
> Sve ostalo je ok, bebica nam je super

----------


## milasova8

Bubi,malo si zakasnila :Smile: 

Moe,bit ce to krasan par :Smile:  moramo organizirat setnjicu i upoznavanje..jos malo

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ah dobro, sretno vam bilo  :Wink: 
Valjda ce se naci neka pisulja i za nas  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Malo me brine ovo dijete u trbuhu..vec pola sata je jaaako nemiran,trbuh mi se doslovno trese..

----------


## mare41

bubi, tek sad ce navalit kandidatkinje :Smile: , i ja sam se na vrijeme snasla :-
tek nama koji mirujemo vrijeme leti-puno spavanja, surfanja, citanja, iscekivanja-uzivancija
moe, kiss

----------


## tina29

baš vas je lijepo čitati!!!
*moe,milasova,bubimitka* i sve ostale trudničice puse!
ja još neznam spol,nadam se da ču iduči pregled uspjeti vidjeti!

----------


## mare41

milasova, kad moja donja cura ima tulum-kauc se trese, al smiri se, ne znam sta bi ti rekla

----------


## milasova8

Inace je jako aktivan,ali ovoliko jos nije bio..
Evo ,malo se umirio..

Mini Moe,ceka te pravi mali vrazicak :Smile: 

A sto se tice dosade,nikako mi nije dosadno..dok se ustanem,odem u dacan,skuham,pospremim..ode pola dana..
Pa setnjice,kavice..sutra obrana diplomskog,uff..i tako..bas vrijeme leti..

Kiss svima :Smile:

----------


## beilana

Moe cervix je skroz ok. Meni se u 35tt skratio na 1.5cm i otvorila se clanak. I da nismo isle na inducirani mozda bi i prenijela. Dan prije poroda bila sam otvorena 3-4cm i cervix se skroz skratio. Na amnioskopiji mi je doktorica dirala bebinu glavu al trudove svoje nisam docekala. Samo lazne za koje sam sumnjala da su me otvorili

----------


## hope31

Moe bravo za dugonogu curku,neka je sve u redu,uzivajte jos malo 2 u 1 a onda upoznavanje :Smile: 
Bubimitka cestitke na sincicu :Smile: 

Ja sam nocas imala dosta tesku noc,moj mali je bio isto previse aktivan,vise nego inace i to me zabrinulo ali tek kad je poceo dolje jako jako nisko udarati,mislila sam da ce sve dolje probiti,vec sam se bila spremila da odemo u bolnicu jer me strasno bockalo dolje,smirilo se jutros oko 2 i malo sam odspavala,danas smo punih 35 tj samo da se jos malo strpi,popodne imamo pregled pa cemo vidjeti..

----------


## 123beba

Predivno!!!!!! Jedan dan ne stignem na net i bome imam što vidjeti!!!! Novi frajeri stižu i mini Moe kreće u manekenske vode  :Smile: 
Eto, popravljamo ovaj suficit žena sa Bubimitkinim frajerom!  :Smile: 

Moja curka je zadnjih par dana tako aktivna da imam osjećaj da bi htjela iskočiti malo van koliko se okreće  :Smile:  I nikako joj ne paše kad legnem na desni bok jer odmah počne udarati na sve strane dok se ne okrenem drugačije... Čini mi se da je tvrdoglava na tatu...  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

milasova, sretno danas!
hope, i mene moja donja zna zabrinut, nekad pika jako nisko i zaboli, ko da vice-pustite me van! al uglavnom kad sam na nogama, puno rjedje kad lezim pa puno lezim, cekamo sta ce ti reci na pregledu, sigurno je sve ok!

----------


## MalaMa

moe lijepe vijesti. vodicu ćete popratit, a važno da je ostalo uredu.

bubi bravo za malog pišonju!  :Smile:  moj cerviks je od početka skraćen i u 20tt bio 30mm. mj dana-u 8mj t su nam dali mirovanje, ali to je to. evo danas ušle u 39 tt i mogle bi na kraju i prijeći termin.

hope joj tako sam se i ja bojala jedno vrijeme. obzirom da je cura bila nisko i cerviks skraćen. mislila sam da će ispast van od udaranja po cerviksu, ali nekako sam se navikla i obzirom da dr.nije baš paničario nisam ni ja. mislim da on to ne može samo tako probit.ne brini se.

----------


## MalaMa

milasova sretno na obrani diplomskog!

----------


## Muma

Jutro! Ja ću vam svima skuhati, čaj, kakao ili kavu...po želji...  :Coffee: 
*Moe* curka je prava manekenka!  :Cool: 
*Bubimitka* čestitam na pišonji!  :Very Happy: 
*milasova* vidim da je danas važan dan, to je i tvoja bebica osjećala jučer. Sretno!!!
Svima šaljem poljupce, naročito curama u vodoravi!  :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mi danas idemo na pregled konačno, malo su me već počeli zabrinjavati komentari okoline da mi je mali trbuh, jučer me čak jedna cura pitala ako mi dijete zaostaje u razvoju :Shock:  možete si misliti, dovoljno je bilo što mi je bacila bubicu u uho ja sam se već zabrinula

----------


## MalaMa

joj mali mimi takve su mi izjave najbolje! za zadavit dotičnu osobu! veličina trbuha nema veze s veličinom bebe. ne brini se. za moj kažu da je za 6-7mj trudnoće a ne zna sam kraj. a curka je u sredini mjera.
budi sretna, tako sam i ja. trudnice oko mene kukaju kako im je taj veliki trbuh bio veliki problem. a ja nemam problema ni sa spavanjem ni ičim drugim. sretno na pregledu, na kojem ćeš vidjet da je sve ok.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Mali Mimi...ma daj pošalji tu u rodni kraj!!! Moja šogi je išla roditi pa je imala maaali stomak da hlače sa zadnjeg pregleda ja sad nosim (a nisam debela hahah)....nećak bo 3 kg...tako da...ne se sekirat za ovakve komentare !

----------


## Mojca

> Mi danas idemo na pregled konačno, malo su me već počeli zabrinjavati komentari okoline da mi je mali trbuh, jučer me čak jedna cura pitala ako mi dijete zaostaje u razvoju možete si misliti, dovoljno je bilo što mi je bacila bubicu u uho ja sam se već zabrinula


Moja frendica je dan pred porod imala manji trbuh nego ja kad se dobro najedem.  :Smile:  
Pusti.. žena priča gluposti!

----------


## ksena28

Ta je zenska zaostala u razvoju grrrr

----------


## Mali Mimi

hvala cure :Smile:

----------


## hope31

joj drage moje ne bih se ja toliko brinula zbog lupanja po cerviksu,ali sad me pocelo boljeti i iznad trtice,vise ne znam da li je od lezanja ili sto a dolje kao da me neko nozem bode

----------


## kismet

> Mi danas idemo na pregled konačno, malo su me već počeli zabrinjavati komentari okoline da mi je mali trbuh, jučer me čak jedna cura pitala ako mi dijete zaostaje u razvoju možete si misliti, dovoljno je bilo što mi je bacila bubicu u uho ja sam se već zabrinula


Mimi, mene je ženskica neki dan u baby dućanu pitala kad mi je termin i na to komentar Isuse pa imate tako mali trbuh, ja odmah "pala u afan", kaže joj moja mama ajme nemojte joj to govoriti i tako je isprepadana; uglavnom, mjerile smo se jučer kod dr.Kosa, imamo 800 gr i šišamo tablice za par dana, dok pomaknuo termin za 3 dana; ne brini, sve je ok, a ljude nažalost ne možeš ušutkati...barem dok ne bubnu takvu glupost pa da im objasniš...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mimi takve praznoglave ignoriraj, očito joj fali malo soli u glavi, ne sekiraj se....

Milasova sretno!!!  :Smile:

----------


## zubic.vila

Ne sekiraj se zbog malog trbuha. Meni i sad kažu da je mali, a 3 sam tjedna do termina.
Kad sam bila u 6.mj. trudnoće kupovali smo kolica, a prodavačica mi rekla da je dobro malo pogledati kolica i na samom početku trudnoće.
Milasova, sretno!

----------


## Muma

*hope31* sva sreća da je danas pregled!  :fige:  nek je sve savršeno i da izađeš van mirna i presretna!
*Mali Mimi* ne znam uopće kaj bi na to rekla...tooooliko ljudske gluposti...strašno!

----------


## maca papucarica

> Ta je zenska zaostala u razvoju grrrr


X

Za takve i slicne komentare treba cim prije izvjezbati propuh u glavi.

Meni je od pocetka "trbuh mali", "vidi se po trbuhu da je decko"  :Laughing: , a zadnji komentar je da se "poceo spustati" ali od zene koja me nije vidila mjesecima! Ne znam je li me uopce vidjela od kad je trbuh poceo rasti  :Shock: ! Sve sami filozofi!

----------


## frka

Mimi, pridružujem se komentarima - meni je trbuh postao trudnički vidljiv tek s oko 23 tt i nikad nije bio prevelik, a cura komad i pol, na kraju rođena s 3630g po danu oplodnje 9 dana prije službenog termina.

bubi, cerviks ti uopće nije skraćen. i važnije je stanje unutarnjeg ušća - kakvog je oblika? ako je T oblika, to je sve za 5!

čestitke na dečku u klubu i dugonogoj ljepotici  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

ma uopće se ne treba obazirati na takve komentare... ljudi stvarno nemaju pametnijeg posla pa onda valjda ne znaju što bi rekli pa bubnu neku glupost... pa sve smo mi i inače drugačije građene i naravno da i u trudnoći svatko ima drugačiji trbuh... pa bilo bi čudno kada bismo sve bile jednake...

hope~~~~~~~~ da bol prestane i da sve bude baš onako kako treba!  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Mimi, pridružujem se komentarima - meni je trbuh postao trudnički vidljiv tek s oko 23 tt i nikad nije bio prevelik, a cura komad i pol, na kraju rođena s 3630g po danu oplodnje 9 dana prije službenog termina.
> 
> bubi, cerviks ti uopće nije skraćen. i važnije je stanje unutarnjeg ušća - kakvog je oblika? ako je T oblika, to je sve za 5!
> 
> čestitke na dečku u klubu i dugonogoj ljepotici


Hvala Frka, da oblik T je u pitanju  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> Moe,bit ce to krasan par moramo organizirat setnjicu i upoznavanje..jos malo


dogovoreno  :Smile: 




> moe, kiss


 :Shy kiss: 




> ja još neznam spol,nadam se da ču iduči pregled uspjeti vidjeti!


Kojeg god da je spola, sigurno će biti mamin/a i tatin/a maza!




> sutra obrana diplomskog,uff


sretno, sigurno ćeš ih oboriti s nogu!




> moe lijepe vijesti. vodicu ćete popratit, a važno da je ostalo uredu.





> Moe bravo za dugonogu curku,neka je sve u redu,uzivajte jos malo 2 u 1 a onda upoznavanje


ma sigurna sam da će sve biti u najboljem redu, i ne može biti drugačije  :Smile: 

*hope 31* Javi kako je prošao tvoj pregled!




> Mi danas idemo na pregled konačno


Bit će to sve super! Ignoriraj sulude komentare.

*beilana*, divna ti je cura!

----------


## anddu

Mimi, j sam zaključila da takve komentare o malom trbuhu (a i ja sam ih dobila i dobro su me bili zabrinuli) daju one žene kojima je u trudnoći previše narastao od prevelikog broja kila koje su nabile pa nsu ljubomorne na one koje su u nekim granicama normale  :Smile:  Meni je curka uvijek odgovarala tjednima. No sikirki. 
Hope, ideš danas na pregled, pa ćeš vidjeti stanje

----------


## Mali Mimi

anddu još malo i beba stiže :Smile: , ma da valjda se to kod mene i zbog visine drugačije rasporedilo

----------


## crvenkapica77

Ah komentari
I ja bi prije rekla da je to ljubomora meni je tako lijepo vidit zgodnu trudnicu.
Meni su u prošloj trudnoći di sam se do 20tj udebljala samo 3kg govorili da  je to malo premalo a bebica napredovala super sa 21tj rodjena skoro sa 500gr 

Nego di nam je corina?

----------


## anddu

> anddu još malo i beba stiže, ma da valjda se to kod mene i zbog visine drugačije rasporedilo


Da, još malo  :Very Happy:

----------


## corinaII

Crvenkapo evo tu sam, virkam  :Smile: 
Čekam petak i uzv.
Ah ti komentari i meni jutros na kavi nabili paranoju kao meni nije uopće muka i super se osječam, ka to nije dobro da mi treba biti muka jer ako mi nije da mi tijelo ne proizvodi dovoljno hormona.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Crvenkapo evo tu sam, virkam 
> Čekam petak i uzv.
> Ah ti komentari i meni jutros na kavi nabili paranoju kao meni nije uopće muka i super se osječam, ka to nije dobro da mi treba biti muka jer ako mi nije da mi tijelo ne proizvodi dovoljno hormona.


Pijes kavu s krivim ljudima  :Wink:

----------


## corinaII

Maco  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

pa  i ja nemam  mucnina   ....na  pocetku me je to brinulo  a   sad   znam   nisam jedina  i  to je  tako

----------


## lasta

Joj ovo sa hormonima i mucninom me podsjetilo na raznorazne savjete kako popraviti s-gram. Najbolji je bio savjet da muz ode do vode i baca kamencice. Kako su svi odjedamput strucnjaci za raznorazne probleme.

----------


## mare41

ne slusajte male-velike trbuhe, mucnine ni ustavne sudove
NE MORATE IMATI MUCNINE NI POVRACATI U PRVOM TROMJESJECJU UREDNE TRUDNOCE

----------


## Argente

Daj Mimi slušaj šta ti kaže susjeda Mare, zna ona...žena samo baci iskosa pogled na trbuh i dijagnosticira IUGR, a ti iljade kuna ostavljaš specijalistima koji ništa ne vide  :Grin: 
Interesantno je kako je nivo stručnosti ovih kućnih dijagnostičara uglavnom obrnuto proporcionalan nivou njihovog obrazovanja  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

:Smile:  smiješno mi je sve to pa moram dodati kako moje dijete sigurno neće imati puno kose pri rođenju jer ja nemam žgaravicu  :Laughing:  po mami ima više šanse da bude čupka nego ne, baš da vidimo

----------


## ksena28

> Joj ovo sa hormonima cninom me podsjetilo na raznorazne savjete kako popraviti s-gram. Najbolji je bio savjet da muz ode do vode i baca kamencice. Kako su svi odjedamput strucnjaci za raznorazne probleme.


Moj je cuo da pomazu smokve, a ja - drugi muz

----------


## medonija

što se tiče simptoma, mučnina i ostalog - ja nisam niti jedne sekunde imala niti najmanju mučninu ili bilo šta slično. zapravo kad si bolje razmislim nisam imala niti jedan trudnički simptom osim apetita za troje :Grin: 
dok sam pila utriće su me cice bolile za poludit, ali kako sam prestala s 12tt i to je nestalo i od tada mi je kao da ni nisam trudna osim što mi trbuh raste iz dana u dan, ja sretna! 
btw ne znam niti šta je žgaravica, nisam to u životu imala

a što se tiče komentara o "veličini" trbuha ili trudnice...   :Rolling Eyes:  meni su postali najdraži oni tipa "a pa nisi uopće tako velika kako sam mislila da ćeš bit"  :Rolling Eyes:  
mislim, imam +12kg i obzirom na twinse izgledam kao "single" trudnica u terminu (sad smo 27tt+2)... šta su mislili da ću biti ko kit zato što nosim twinse?! uostalom šta i da jesam ko 2 kita!? ljudi su stvarno ....  kad će naučit da što se tiče izgleda trudnici se smije reći *samo, jedino i isključivo* "VAU! izgledaš super! baš blistaš!" sve druge komentare treba zadržati za sebe  :oklagija:

----------


## crvenkapica77

joj kod mene   uvijek nesto   :Rolling Eyes: 
juce  me   peckalo  dok sam  mokrila  
jutros  sam  nosila  urin  i  evo nalazi  ovakvi  

urin  pokaziva   leukociti   6-8
bakterije  *dosta*
stanice  plocastog  epitela  *dosta*

a  prije  tjedan  dana  sam  imala  sve  negativno i cisto ko suza  :/  odkud  sad  ovo?   iz kuce  ne izlazim...pazim se   ko  luda  

nedavno je  netko  pisao   da  je  isto  sl.  nalaz  imao   bakterije  dosta   pa me zanima  jer  to  odmah  znaci  da  je  e. coli   ili  ne mora  ?

sutra  nosim  UK  
pa ja nemam mira   dva  dana   u komadu  :Nope:

----------


## anddu

Crvenkapice, meni sutra stižu nalazi UK nakon što mi je urin pokazao nalaz - bakterija dosta, ali mi je gin to dao s obzirom na, citiram, moj slučaj, jer da on pretpostavlja da je to ništa s obzirom na nalaz krvi koji je bio isti dan ok. Sutra ćemo baš vidjeti je li bio u pravu. Mene ne pecka ništa, osim što sam stalno na wc-u ali tako mi je od početka i sve je dosad bilo čisto. I da, ne mora to odmah značiti najgori scenarij s ešerihijom i sličnim beštijama

----------


## medonija

crvenkapice meni je nalaz isto bio bakterije dosta i onda sma napravila UK koja bila sterilna, tako da nemora biti ništa  :Wink:

----------


## Moe

> crvenkapice meni je nalaz isto bio bakterije dosta i onda sma napravila UK koja bila sterilna, tako da nemora biti ništa


I kod mene ista situacija  :Smile:

----------


## MajaPOP

Da li treba da se brinem sto se na 6+4 kalendarski (6+1 mjereno gestacijski) srcana aktivnost jos uvijek ne vidi? Da, bila sam danas i to je rezultat... Kad ste vi vidjele kucajuce srce, molim za info please, bas se brinem...
Hvala vam po ko zna koji put

----------


## maca papucarica

> kad će naučit da što se tiče izgleda trudnici se smije reći *samo, jedino i isključivo* "VAU! izgledaš super! baš blistaš!" sve druge komentare treba zadržati za sebe


Ipak, ima i svijetlih primjera: jutros mi susjede u prolazu dobacuju "Evo baš te ogovaramo!" Ja ??? One "Ma pričamo kako ti trudnoća baš odlično stoji i kako se vidi da si sretna!"

 :Klap: 

 :Kiss:  svim lijepim okruglicama, i onim više i manje okruglim, i onim više i manje zabrinutim, i onima što povraćaju i onima što papaju bez po muke!

----------


## maca papucarica

> Da li treba da se brinem sto se na 6+4 kalendarski (6+1 mjereno gestacijski) srcana aktivnost jos uvijek ne vidi? Da, bila sam danas i to je rezultat... Kad ste vi vidjele kucajuce srce, molim za info please, bas se brinem...
> Hvala vam po ko zna koji put


MajaPOP, mislim da smo se uvjerile da rana srčana aktivnost uvelike ovisi o kvaliteti uzv aparata. 
Moje je mišljenje da ne bi trebala brinuti, na 6+1 nije neobično da se kčs još ne vidi. Za tjedan dana bi trebalo kuckati ko ludo.
Kakav je ostatak uzv nalaza? Na kakvom uzv su te pregledali?

----------


## crvenkapica77

Evo primjer ja 6+3 ne vidi se srce
6+4 drugi uzv malo srce od 2,3mm
Znam kako ti je ja nisam mogla čekat tjedan dana pa sam odmah išla na bolji uzv
Sretno

Uh ja osjetim malo peckanja kad sam pri kraju mokrenja :/

----------


## MajaPOP

Uz je od klinickog centra (BiH majka drzava)... Strpicu se, sta drugo da cinim. I da, trazi betu da uradim dan pred sljedeci ultrazvuk (za 5 dana)... Koliko uopce beta tad moze biti, zar ne staje rasti u odredjenom trenutku?? Ostalo se sve vidjelo, kao na youtube, i onaj baloncic i embrion, mada nista nije pisao/rekao. Idem preko veze, upadnem, pa onda samo brzinski se odradi. Ali dobar je doktor, ne grijesi, zato sam kod njega... Strpljen spasen, nema druge! Sta je onda relevatno-gestacijska starost ili kalendarska (od zadnje vjestice)?

----------


## mare41

maja, mozes otici negdje privatno na bolji uzv? za nas je pravilnije po meni-ako je npr fet bio 18.dan ciklusa, a star 4 dana, tada odgovara datumu zadnje m,  al ako je bio 17.dan ciklusa, a star 5 dana, tad ne bi racunala zadnju m nego bi rekla da je bila dva dana prije nego sto je

----------


## milasova8

Hvala vam svima od srca :Smile: 
Uspjesno odradena obrana,jos jedna etapa zavrsena :Smile: 
Bas sam happy!!

Komentari ljudi okolo i mene fasciniraju..pa tako znaju gdje je bebina glava a gdje su noge..
Isto govore da je trbuh mali jer malo jedem..ali ja se ne obazirem..sretna sam i uzivam :Smile: takvi komentari me ne mogu pokolebati..

MajaPOP-~~~~~za srceko
Crvenkapice,vjerujem da ce UK biti sterilna..
Cure na pregledima da bude sve 5..

Pusa ostalim trudnicama :Smile:

----------


## MajaPOP

> maja, mozes otici negdje privatno na bolji uzv? za nas je pravilnije po meni-ako je npr fet bio 18.dan ciklusa, a star 4 dana, tada odgovara datumu zadnje m,  al ako je bio 17.dan ciklusa, a star 5 dana, tad ne bi racunala zadnju m nego bi rekla da je bila dva dana prije nego sto je


Mare, ako je fet bio 16. dan ciklusa, sa 5dnevnim embrionima (morula), kako onda racunam? Sorry, ne skuzih te sa 100% sigurnoscu...

----------


## hope31

evo i nas s pregleda,sve ok,zatvorena sam dr kaze za te bolove u ledjima da pijem vise magnezija ,jedino su mi leukociti u krvi 16 pa mi rekla da ponovno izvadim krv..nadam se da to nije nista zabrinjavajuce.kontrola za 2 tj tad cemo bit 37 tj to mi malo daleko al samo nek malac ne zuri van.

----------


## mare41

hope, super! 
maja, ma to se i tako kasnije mijenja, velicina prema tjednima, bude malo veca ili manja, samo ti radje odi na bolji uzv, tako je i crvenkapica

----------


## tina29

*hope* super vijesti!
*MajaPoP* kako kažu cure,radi mira možda bolje da odeš na neki bolji uzv!
*milasova* čestitke za obranu,bravo!
*moe,mare,maca,crvenkapice,malama,medonija,anndu* i sve ostale trudničice koje sam nenamjerno izostavila velike puse!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo vratili se s UZV sve je uredu beba lijepo napreduje, mjere odgovaraju tjednima trudnoće, teški smo 800g, nismo se baš lijepo namjestili za slikanje ali nema veze, glavno da je njemu dobro unutra :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Mali Mimi lijepo mali djecak napreduje! Brzo cete i vi odbrojavati zadnje dane  :Smile: 
Jel to prva sluzbena procjena tezine!?

Hope31  :Klap:  
Sad polako do najljepseg susreta, a onda uzivancija...

----------


## milasova8

Hope,Mali Mimi- super da je sve ok,samo nek bebice rastu :Smile: 

Kisss

----------


## Mali Mimi

Maca p. je prva procjena težine...
Svim trudnicama :Kiss:

----------


## ksena28

MM, ma super vijesti! vidiš da su bapske priče samo bapske!

----------


## hope31

hvala vam cure,pusa :Smile: nadam se da ce sve bit ok iako se malac opasno zuri van,samo nek se strpi jos bar 2 tj i onda se mozemo maziti..
svima punoooo~~~~~~~ za sto god treba

----------


## BigBlue

Rodila je naša Gabi25!

Mama i curka su dobro, pa vas pozivam da joj čestitamo: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80352-G...25#post2417625

----------


## željkica

> joj kod mene   uvijek nesto  
> juce  me   peckalo  dok sam  mokrila  
> jutros  sam  nosila  urin  i  evo nalazi  ovakvi  
> 
> urin  pokaziva   leukociti   6-8
> bakterije  *dosta*
> stanice  plocastog  epitela  *dosta*
> 
> a  prije  tjedan  dana  sam  imala  sve  negativno i cisto ko suza  :/  odkud  sad  ovo?   iz kuce  ne izlazim...pazim se   ko  luda  
> ...


 moj nalaz uriina je bio isti takav a urino kultura sterilna, tako da vjerujem da će i tebi bit!!!!!!!

----------


## Muma

*Mali Mimi* super vijesti! Uživajte dalje!
Ja sam danas u komi. Probudila sam se  temperaturom, sve me boli, ne mogu se maknuti iz kreveta. Ne bih htjela nešto popiti, ali ako temp još poraste uzet ću Lupocet. 
Svima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

*Muma* , toplog čaja i vitamina i popij lupocet bit će ti lakše ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da šta prije ozdraviš!

----------


## Muma

Hvala ti *željkica*. Sve mogu podnijeti ali glavobolje su mi koma. Uspjela sam zgurati nešto hrane u sebe. Bit će bolje sutra, nadam se  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

stigla mini Gabi, cestitam i ovdje!

----------


## tina29

*muma* puno čajeka i vitamina i da čim prije budeš bolje! 
puse!

----------


## crvenkapica77

muma   da  bude  bolje   
ovo  vrijeme  je krivo,  jako je zahladnilo

----------


## hope31

muma~~~~~~ da sto prije ozdravis,samo caja i sirupa i bit ce ok

----------


## corinaII

Ja maloprije na wc kad na dnevnom ulošku krvi. Ajme ko će dočekati jutro  :Sad:   :Sad:  
Pa zar mi to treba nakon svega.

----------


## milasova8

corina,odi na hitnu..

----------


## corinaII

Nema ginekologa na hitnoj u mom mistu

----------


## corinaII

Ima ali samo priko dana

----------


## Bubimitka81

Corinna ako već nemaš izbora do jutra, onda  u horizontalu i miruj. Ne paničari, ima ovdje puno takvih priča koje su dobro završile
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~

----------


## Bluebella

> Ja maloprije na wc kad na dnevnom ulošku krvi. Ajme ko će dočekati jutro   
> Pa zar mi to treba nakon svega.


možda je hematom..
ja sam u 8tjednu imala izljev krvi, mislila sam da je sve gotovo, ali bebač se neda. i još uvijek traje krvarenje.
lezi i miruj do ujutro pa pravac doktoru.
Dali imaš grčeve? te nešto boli?

----------


## corinaII

Mene ništa ne boli, nije skroz svježe krv kao stara smeđkasta je.

----------


## Bluebella

> Mene ništa ne boli, nije skroz svježe krv kao stara smeđkasta je.


tak meni ide stalno. više niti ne radim paniku. doktor mi je rekao dok nema grčeva i dok je smeđe samo da mirujem.
lezi, probaj se smiriti i odi ujutro doktoru..

----------


## milasova8

Corina,onda poslusaj Bluebellu..samo lezi i probaj odspavat do jutra pa kod gina..
Bit ce ok sve

----------


## corinaII

Uf hoću drage moje mirujem do ujutro, odma u 7.30 sam kod svog ginekologa pa ćemo viditi dalje.
Pa u k..... zar ništa ne može kod mene biti mirno i normalno  :Sad:

----------


## Bluebella

ako stavljaš utrogestane probaj ih popiti, smirit će te i uspavati...
ja sam doktoru upala u ordinaciju toliko krvava da mi se nije vidjela boja donjeg rublja, a uložak je bio cijeli crven... ali malo  :Heart:  je i dalje kucalo....

drži se do sutra.. i javi nam novosti...  :Love:

----------


## corinaII

A baš i ja razmišljam popiti utrogestane tako da će me uspavati .., da mogu izdržati do ujutro

----------


## Bluebella

> A baš i ja razmišljam popiti utrogestane tako da će me uspavati .., da mogu izdržati do ujutro


kod krvarenja svaki doktor preporuči popiti utrogestan.

ja sad dobivam injekcije progesterona i pijem po 2 utrogestana prije spavanja...

----------


## corinaII

Hvala drage moje....

----------


## 123beba

Corinal vjerujem da si već kod dr. Držim  :fige:  da je prestalo krvarenje i da se mali borac neda! Javi se kad dođeš od dr... Sretno

----------


## maca papucarica

> Ja maloprije na wc kad na dnevnom ulošku krvi. Ajme ko će dočekati jutro   
> Pa zar mi to treba nakon svega.


Draga, bit ce sve ok!
Dok nema bolova i grceva, a jos je i tamna krv u pitanju, vrlo vjerojatno si i ti upala u klub tudnica sa pocetnim hematomom...

Kuckat ce malo  :Heart:  ko ludo, vidit ces!  :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

corina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ginger

ja se često pitam zašto nakon svega što prođemo, moramo prolaziti još i takve stvari, koma  :Sad: 

ja sam već dva put sanjala da sam prokrvarila, i onda se probudim i trčim na wc gledati jel stvarno ili sam sanjala
a uopće u glavi nemam neke crne scenarije, totalno sam smirena i uvjerena da je sve ok..ne znam otkud mi to

----------


## hope31

corina draga ~~~~~~~~ da je sve ok

----------


## Mury

*corina* draga, ja ću ti samo reći da sam sa 7+5 TT imala poplavu, kravrenje užas - niz noge mi curilo, kad na hitnoj oba srca kucaju, i to krvaruckanje trajalo do punih 15 TT!!! I dr.-i nikad sa sigurnošću nisu rekli jel to hematom ili pak nešto drugo, ali bitno da su bebe bile ok  :Smile: !! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je i kod tebe sve ok, a vjerujem da je!!!

----------


## corinaII

Evo mene od doktora. Došla sam u 7.30 i bila prva na redu. Imamo srce malo, ajme rasplakala sam se kad sam čula kako kuca.
Kaze Dr. Da ne zna otkud krv ali da je sve u redu samo je stara smeđa. Pojačao mi je utrogestane svakih 6sati po dva. 
Dali je netko imao takvu povećanu dozu. Do sad sam koristila svakih 8sati po dva.

----------


## mare41

corina, naravno da je sve ok, puno nas je imalo krvarenja, je, cula sam da je neko imao toliko utrica, to ne smeta

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bravo Corina za malo  :Heart:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Evo mene od doktora. Došla sam u 7.30 i bila prva na redu. Imamo srce malo, ajme rasplakala sam se kad sam čula kako kuca.
> Kaze Dr. Da ne zna otkud krv ali da je sve u redu samo je stara smeđa. Pojačao mi je utrogestane svakih 6sati po dva. 
> Dali je netko imao takvu povećanu dozu. Do sad sam koristila svakih 8sati po dva.


Bravo za srculence!  :Klap:

----------


## hope31

corina super da je sve ok,samo slusaj dr :Smile: bit ce sve ok

----------


## Mali Mimi

corina držimo da krvarenje čim prije prestane i bravo za srculence!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Corina  :Heart:

----------


## kismet

Corina, bravo!  Samo pomalo, Utrići, mirovanje i biti će sve ok...

----------


## ljubilica

*corina* divne vijesti i nek tako i ostane

----------


## corinaII

Hvala vam drage moje... slijedeci uzv imam 10.06 ajme ko će isčekati do tada. Srce naše malo kuca jutros....  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  
Sad mirujem i gledam tv. mislim da ću prespavati cili dan, ajme nočas sam tako loše spavala. Probudila sam se oko 4 ujutro na wc i na wc- u me odjedamput uhvatila mučnina, oblio hladan znoj, počelo mi se crniti pred očima ufff jedva sam bila došla do kreveta koliko mi je loše bilo.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Evo mene od doktora. Došla sam u 7.30 i bila prva na redu. Imamo srce malo, ajme rasplakala sam se kad sam čula kako kuca.
> Kaze Dr. Da ne zna otkud krv ali da je sve u redu samo je stara smeđa. Pojačao mi je utrogestane svakih 6sati po dva. 
> Dali je netko imao takvu povećanu dozu. Do sad sam koristila svakih 8sati po dva.


uh vjerujem  da  si se  uplasila  , ja   nisam ni stigla  te  utjesit  da  to  ne mora  nista  lose  biti
eto  super  srce  kuca   :Zaljubljen: 
jos  bolje sto je  smeđa krv  ,
tko zna  sta  je  to,  vidimo  da  zene  znaju krvariti  u  razlicitim tjednima,  i ja sam  krvarila  u 12tj   pojma  nemam od cega  , moja  prijateljica  u  14tj   pojma  dr. nisu imali od cega  i to sve  crvena  krv  i  jako obilna  

lezi , miruj,  dok  ne prođe   :Love: 
kad  si opet  na  uzv  ?

----------


## crvenkapica77

aha   za  dva  i pol  tjedna  si  narucena   ,  brzo ce  to   :Wink: 
ja  brojim jos  11 dana  do  uzv  i  jedva  cekam,  ja  uopce  nikakvog  osjecaja  nemam  da  sam   trudna...nemam  vise  ni grcica  
ma nista

----------


## Muma

Hvala cure :Kiss:  Danas je malo bolje, vidjet ćemo dalje...
*corinaII*  :Heart:  samo nek stane smeđarenje da možeš mirno dalje!

----------


## MalaMa

corina bravo za srčeko! nek krvaruckanje čim prije prođe.

----------


## Bluebella

> Hvala vam drage moje... slijedeci uzv imam 10.06 ajme ko će isčekati do tada. Srce naše malo kuca jutros....    
> Sad mirujem i gledam tv. mislim da ću prespavati cili dan, ajme nočas sam tako loše spavala. Probudila sam se oko 4 ujutro na wc i na wc- u me odjedamput uhvatila mučnina, oblio hladan znoj, počelo mi se crniti pred očima ufff jedva sam bila došla do kreveta koliko mi je loše bilo.


bravo za  :Heart:  .. vidiš da je sve ok na kraju  :Smile: 
samo ti miruj, gledaj tv, čitaj knjigu, riješavaj križaljku, bilo kaj što te veseli i skreće ti misli.....  i polako.... ja od 22/04 mirujem doma i evo dogurala do 12tt, hematomi se cijede stalno, nadam se još malo pa će sve biti opet ok...

----------


## tina29

*corina* bravo za srčeko,držim  :fige:  da krvaruckanje čim prije prođe!

----------


## milasova8

Corina ,cestitam na srceku :Smile: 
Odmaraj i bit ce sve ok

----------


## 123beba

corina, super za srčeko!!!!!!!!  :Smile:  Odmaraj i pazi se!

----------


## MajaPOP

Corina, cestitam, uzivaj!!

Kod nas srca nema ni danas, cak ni embriona nema, vise se je vidi, gv i zumanjcana tu, beta pada...tuga, sve je gotovo, zar sam zasluzila sve ovo?!?! A ni obradovali se nismo, bojeci se da nesto ne ureknemo, a opet...  :Sad:  oni bolovi kao menstrualni, izostanak simptoma ipak moze znaciti lose, nema pravila, ali u mom slucaju to je svaki put pogubno. Iako, ovo je najduza trudnoca koju smo postigli. Pretuzni pozdrav od pretuzne mene i mm... Sretno svima!!!

----------


## Bluebella

> Corina, cestitam, uzivaj!!
> 
> Kod nas srca nema ni danas, cak ni embriona nema, vise se je vidi, gv i zumanjcana tu, beta pada...tuga, sve je gotovo, zar sam zasluzila sve ovo?!?! A ni obradovali se nismo, bojeci se da nesto ne ureknemo, a opet...  oni bolovi kao menstrualni, izostanak simptoma ipak moze znaciti lose, nema pravila, ali u mom slucaju to je svaki put pogubno. Iako, ovo je najduza trudnoca koju smo postigli. Pretuzni pozdrav od pretuzne mene i mm... Sretno svima!!!


Maja draga... pretužna sam  :Crying or Very sad: 
jako mi je žao  :Sad:  sve sam mislila da će se srčeko pojaviti, mnogima je kasnije prokucalo....

drži se draga  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

Uh majo žao mi je  :Sad: 
Nitko takvu tugu ne zaslužuje.  :Sad:

----------


## tina29

uff! *majo* draga jako mi je žao,držite se,  :Love:

----------


## maca papucarica

*MajaPOP*, beskrajno mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad: 

Naravno da ne zaslužuješ takvu bol, nitko to ne zaslužuje...

 :Sad:

----------


## Muma

> *MajaPOP*, beskrajno mi je žao 
> 
> Naravno da ne zaslužuješ takvu bol, nitko to ne zaslužuje...


*X* nema se što više za dodati  :Sad:

----------


## sretna 41

Pozdrav svima
Prvo sve cestitke Corini,cuvaj se, i bez brige i ja san uzimala utrogestane tako kao i ti, sad sam u 7 mjesecu i dva puta san krvarila, prvi put tako na pocetku a drugi prije nekih misec dana, samo mirovat, uglavnom je to uvik u redu, al triba se pripazit, a Maji samo podrska da ne odustaje jer je cilj puno veci i jaci od tuge , niko te ne moze utjesit al eto moj uspjeh je bio u 41 godini i sad cekamo strpljivo jos malo 2 miseca , sretno svima

----------


## Blekonja

> *MajaPOP*, beskrajno mi je žao 
> 
> Naravno da ne zaslužuješ takvu bol, nitko to ne zaslužuje...


potpisujem  :Sad: 
strašno mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kiki30

corina,čestitke na srčeku!!
majapop,jako mi je žao..prošla sam to..baš teško..  :Sad:  drži mi se...

----------


## Ginger

MajaPop  :Crying or Very sad:  tako mi je zao

corina bravo za srceko i samo miruj

----------


## corinaII

Maja pop a joj žao mi je draga....žao mi je  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## mimi81

Corina draga čestitke na srcu!
Neka to krvaruckanje što prije stane da mirno uživaš u trudnoći ( i da možeš na koju kavicu  :Smile: )

----------


## MalaMa

majapop jako mi je žao  :Sad:   :Sad:  ovo zaista nitko ne zaslužuje  :Sad:

----------


## uporna

*MajaPOP* žao mi je  :Love: 
*CorinaII* samo miruj, dok je smeđa krv dobro je (prošla sam to).
*Ginger* vidim u potpisu pa vi čekate treće  :Very Happy: . Čestitam od srca!

Mi smo obavili pregled u ponedjeljak, sve je pod kontrolom, zatvorena i doktor zadovoljan (komentar je bio "više nego dobro"). Jedino nešto bakterija vidio pa sam dobila Medazol pa poslije Canesten. Slijedeći put je uzv a poslije idu ctg i pregledi. Za kilograme +11 reče nije strašno  :Grin: .
Frajerica trenira za nogometno prvenstvo (braco nije bio niti upola tako aktivan).

*Milasova* čestitam.

Pozdrav svima.

----------


## amazonka

Maja Pop žao mi je...da, nitko nije to zaslužio
CorinaII samo miruj...sretno

----------


## milasova8

MajaPOP jaaako mi je zao :Sad: 
Nemam rijeci,saljem ti virtualni zagrljaj utjehe..

----------


## željkica

*MajaPop* jako mi je žao i naravno da nisi zaslužila ni ti ni nitko,drži se! :Love: 
*Corina* draga uf kako mi je žao šta nisam sinoć bila tu da te utješim i ja sam ti imala to smeđarenje trajalo par dana i nestalo,isto na uz dr nije vidio ništa,vjerovatno ti pucaju kapilarice,budi smirena i miruj par dana i sve će bit uredu! :Klap:  na srcu!!!!!!
*Muma* nadam se da si bolje!

Meni su danas bili rezultati od kombiniranog i sve je ok,tako da se sad lakše diše!

----------


## inaa

> Evo mene od doktora. Došla sam u 7.30 i bila prva na redu. Imamo srce malo, ajme rasplakala sam se kad sam čula kako kuca.
> Kaze Dr. Da ne zna otkud krv ali da je sve u redu samo je stara smeđa. Pojačao mi je utrogestane svakih 6sati po dva. 
> Dali je netko imao takvu povećanu dozu. Do sad sam koristila svakih 8sati po dva.


corina i ja sam u 8 ili 9 tt imala tako krvarenje i isto tako dr nije znao od čega,i na kraju sve bilo ok,osim što sam ja crkla od straha. a za utriće isto su mi tako povećali dozu a znam i još cura sa povećanom dozom.....zato odmaraj i ne brini <3

----------


## mare41

uporna, guramo nas dvije
maja, neopisivo mi je zao!

----------


## 123beba

majo, drži se... jako mi je žao...  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

*corina* kakvo je stanje jutros?

----------


## deniii

Majo jako mi je žao  :Love:  drži se, stvarno nitko ne zaslužuje to

Corina super za uzv i srčeko sad uživaj i odmaraj  :Very Happy: 

mi smo sinoć isto imlai kontrolu bebica je ok malo je sva sćućurena al valjda se mišica ne voli snimati ,,,, a moj nalaz je cerviks skraćen na 37mm omekšan, uloživa za vrh prsta ufff kaže dr kao nije zabrinjavajuće još al pratit ćemo, da prestanem radit i šta više odmaram,,,,,a problem br 2 koji meni nije baš ni jasan beba i dalje na zadak,,,kao trebala se već okrenut valjda će an slj pregledu,,,,,pa ja koliko sam upoznata neke bebe se tek u 30 i nekom tj okrenu na glavu??? zar je to baš problem što moja još nije okrenuta ????

----------


## frka

denii, pa ti si tek u 27.tt - beba se još 100 puta može okrenuti. a ako se ne okrene još neko vrijeme, na forumu možes naći neke vježbice koje potiču bebe da se okrenu. cerviks od 37mm nije uopće skraćen - to je sasvim normalna duljina. drugo je to što je smekšan, ali duljina je sasvim ok. da nije možda 27mm (mada ni to nije nešto alarmantno)?

----------


## milasova8

Denii,moj cerviks je toliki od samog pocetka i nitko mi nije rekao da je skracen..

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni je sad napisao 31 mm i ništa mi nije napomenuo da je skraćen, koliko je u biti normalno za 25 tt?

----------


## Morin

Duljina cervixa iznad 25mm T oblika se smatra ok. Meni je od 20 tt 16 mm zatvoren, sad sam 38 tt i nema naznaka poroda uskoro

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja neznam kakav mi je oblik cerviksa samo je napisao da je zatvoren jel to znači onda T oblik?

----------


## maca papucarica

> Meni je sad napisao 31 mm i ništa mi nije napomenuo da je skraćen, koliko je u biti normalno za 25 tt?


Po mom dr tek ispod 25 mm govorimo o skracenom cerviksu. Sve iznad je ok ako se ne skracuje i ne otvara.
Ja sam uloziva za jagodicu prsta, ali zatvorena bila od 26-7 tt do sada. 37+0 tt cx se nesto skratio i kao lagano se otvaram.
Da, zatvorena je T oblik.

----------


## Morin

Meni je cak y oblika od nekog 22 tt i u 33 mi se skratio na 10 mm i sve ok. Mirovala sam do 34 tt

----------


## Mali Mimi

Super  :Smile:

----------


## medonija

meni nikad nisu mjerili dužinu i oblik cerviksa?! ni moj gin, niti u TA... samo svaki put dr kaže da je zatvoren i čvrsto zabetoniran, da zatvorenije ne može biti, valjda onda nema portebe za mjerenjem dužine ili? je li moguće uopće da je skraćen a tako čvrsto zatvoren? ili kad je zatvoren nije ni bitno koja je dužina?

----------


## Morin

Meni je samo mjeren, nisam jos imala niti jedan vaginalni pregled. Pretpostavljam da ako te pregledava vaginalno onda moze napipat, cim veli da je sve cvrsto zatvoreno

----------


## medonija

da, to je svaki put vaginalni pregled  :Wink: 
a kako se uopće mjeri cerviks? uzv ili?

----------


## maca papucarica

> da, to je svaki put vaginalni pregled 
> a kako se uopće mjeri cerviks? uzv ili?


Vaginalnom uzv sondom.

----------


## deniii

hvala vam curke puno !!!!!!!!!!
a neznam šta da vam kažem kao bio je prošli put 41mm sad je 37mm a kao ja sam dosta visoka pa je  i tih 37 skraćeno,,,, i da zatvoren je oblika T moj je oblika V i znači blago omekšsan uloživ za jagodicu prsta,,, a kao da je oblika U to je baš zabrinjavajuće.....ma čudna je ova moja dr jbga a mali grad nemamo nekog izbora vele.....hahah sreća imam rodu sad moram mm-u pokazat vaše postove jer on diže ajme uzbunu a i mene ja zabrinula malo da sam odlučila sve stavri kupit slj mj hahahah

..i da meni je kao uzv sondom mjerila dužinu i onda "ručno" da je omekšan"....a niš više ležanja, malo ću ranije na bolovanje nego sam planirala i pit magnezij pa šta bude  :Cool:

----------


## željkica

*corina* kakvo je danas stanje?

----------


## crvenkapica77

ah  taj   cervix   , meni je    zlo od njega    :Rolling Eyes: 
meni  je  u  18tj  bio  42mm   da  bi  u  21tj  nestao   i bila skroz otvorena  eh  eh... :Sad: 
.
mene  ceka   mjerenje  svakih  3tj   i to mi nije  sigurno     :Undecided: 
znaci  nema  ono   bez  vag. pregleda   i  uzv -   nego  bas  suprotno  to mi je  pod  obavezno  ima  da  me  cackaju  non stop  
i  uzas  jedan  kako  me  toga  cervixa   strah

----------


## deniii

crvenkapice hhahahahahah baš si utješna...a mislim da će i mene od sinoć na svakom slj pregledu mjerit  ...........*.corina* javi nam se da znamo da je sve okaj

----------


## Mali Mimi

Crvenkapice tako i ja razmišljam bolje nek oni mene pregledaju pa da ja znam da sam zatvorena i da ne moram strogo mirovati nego da je suprotno, a s obzirom da su mi već našli bakteriju u brisu što bi bilo da sam otvorena, ovako sam barem malo na miru od pregleda do pregleda. Ja ne kužim tamo na onoj drugoj temi se žene bune protiv vaginalnih pregleda ali kako bi dr. trebao uzeti briseve, i sve je super kad ti nije ništa a šta kad je a ti se ne liječiš?

----------


## maca papucarica

Denii, mislim da ti duljina cerviksa stvarno nije upitna (on je po obliku malo zakrivljen, kao srp i nije ga moguce izmjeriti precizno bas u mm), vec je dr vjerojatno reagirala na to sto si (po novome) uloziva. Na takvu promjenu meni je bio preporucen laganiji ritam do sljedeceg pregleda kada smo se uvjerili da se nisam pocela otvarati i da nije rijec o insuficijenciji cerviksa.

Kapice, ako se ne varam, vas andeo je otisao zbog neke upale? Kod upalnih procesa dolazi do brzog otvaranja i prijevremenih trudova. To se, koliko znam, jedino moze predvidjeti cescim vadenjem Crp iz krvi. Nema razloga da se unaprijed bojis da ces se prijevremeno otvarati u ovoj T zbog insuficijencije cerviksa (kad to nije bio problem ni prosli put), pa da inzistiras na stalnom cackanju kad time samo mozes povecati vjerojatnost neke infekcije. 
Redovni pregledi, povremene krvne pretrage, cervikometrije kad dr procijeni da ih je potrebno poceti raditi i, najvaznije, optimizam i vjera da si u prosloj T nazalost imala bad luck i da ce ova proteci uredno i zavrsiti rodenjem zdravog djetesca. To ti zelim od srca!

----------


## crvenkapica77

Deniii oprosti  :Kiss:  ja sam ti poseban slučaj


Ja isto ne kuzim to vodjenje trudnoće bez uzv.vag.pregleda i opet bude sve ok
Ko da ja želim da me cackaju i ja bi samo uzv preko trbuha i ćao
Ali to mi nije sigurno
U americi moja kuma je išla samo svakih 6tj slušati sa onim slusalicama bebino srce bez uzv bez vag.pregleda
Uzv bio samo 3x kaže 
Tako kaže gore to ide

----------


## crvenkapica77

Maco to se 100% ne zna jer sam bila dugo otvorena i bakterija je mogla tada ući ...dr nisu sigurni šta je bilo bakterija ili slab cervix
Kad bi ja barem znala šta je ali ne znam...
Meni su čak savjetovali cerklaz od 15 tj

----------


## crvenkapica77

I ovo da napišem
Crp mi je bio ok tada i brisevi i svi nalazi 
Tako da ....

----------


## kismet

Ja kao padobranac- moj je 41 mm u 25 tt, T oblik, onda je to ok, doktor kaže da je to super?

----------


## corinaII

Drage moje da vam se javim evo ok sam. Ništa ne radim, odmaram, gledam tv, spavam...
Danas mi se čini malo volje stanje. Još uvijek ima tih smeđih žilica. Kao čini mi se malo manje. Ništa pričuvati ću se jos koji dan doma na kauču.

----------


## Muma

*corinaII* super, samo ti odmaraj i nestat će sve!
*željkica*  :Very Happy:  bravo za kombinirani! Ja sam danas super, samo sam se morala izolirati od ovog ludog vremena izgleda. 
Cure s problemima s cervixom, samo šaljem kiss  :Kiss:  jer sam još zelena za takve diskusije  :Embarassed:

----------


## željkica

*corina* super da je bolje,kažem ti tako je bilo i meni neke smeđe žilice i jedan dan samo nestale!

*Muma* dobro kažeš da je ludo prije dva dana sam bila u japanke skoro išla na more a sad mogu u čizme!da te pitam,kako tvoje mokrenje?ja se po noći dižem 3 puta a po danu svakih sat vremena idem na wc,za izludit!

----------


## Muma

> *corina* super da je bolje,kažem ti tako je bilo i meni neke smeđe žilice i jedan dan samo nestale!
> 
> *Muma* dobro kažeš da je ludo prije dva dana sam bila u japanke skoro išla na more a sad mogu u čizme!da te pitam,kako tvoje mokrenje?ja se po noći dižem 3 puta a po danu svakih sat vremena idem na wc,za izludit!


Hm, mokrenje? Ništa specijalno. Puno pijem, piškim kroz dan rekla bih normalno s obzirom na popijeno. Noćne pohode nemam. Uh, još da se i zbog toga budim... Kaj i to me čeka?  :Laughing:  Ajme jedva čekam biti u tvojoj koži, da prođem 12tt i obavim kombinirani. To će fakat biti "lakše se diše". Kad ti je ono ponovno pregled?

----------


## crvenkapica77

zasto  uopce  idete  na  taj  kombinirani test   ?
cemu?  
nije valjda  da  ste  sve  isle

----------


## željkica

evo noćas sam se samo 2 puta digla to je uspjeh  :Laughing:  ja sam kombinirani obavila u 11 tt u 12 tt ulazim u utorak i tad prestajem s utrićima napokon to će bit fešta!!!ponovni pregled imam tek 24.6 uf tako dalekooooooo!ti negdi sredinom 6 mj?

----------


## Muma

*crvenkapice* ne idu sve cure na kombinirani, stvar odabira, ja sam odabrala ići a vjerujem i željkica...
*željkica* 12.6. idem baš na kombinirani + pregled. Meni je tad 12+1 pa sam mislila da si i ti radila s punih 12tt. Još malo i nema gurkanja utrića za tebe  :Very Happy:  
Kad smo kod utrića, koji je mogući razlog produžavanja th progesteronima?

----------


## željkica

da stvarno su mi dosadili najgore mi je na poslu,taman ih stavim i onda me neko traži za poludit al još malo pa pa utrići!mislim da nema produžavanja je u 12 t posteljica proizvodi dovoljno progesterona pa nije više potrebno,tako mi dr reka valjda sam ga dobro razumila. sretno na testu vjerujem da će bit dobar!

*crvenkapice*,ja sam išla da budem mirnija da je sve ok, kao šta ti je Muma rekla to je stvar osobnog odabira......

----------


## crvenkapica77

a  sta  ako nije  ok  sta onda   ?  
100%  pouzdano  nije

----------


## Muma

> a  sta  ako nije  ok  sta onda   ?  
> 100%  pouzdano  nije


A ako nije ok, onda ćemo o tome tek dok saznamo da ustvari nije ok! Zato i jest stvar osobnog odabira. A ruku na srce, nitko ne može znati kak bi se ponašao da stvarno ispadne da nije ok. Ja idem tamo puna pozitive, a i struka me bocka da to obavim. O svakom scenariju ćemo kad dođe na red.

----------


## bubekica

daleko od 100% cak....
pozdrav svim trudnicama, uzivajte, a nemojte stalno jedva cekati ovo i jedva cekati ono.

----------


## tina29

jutro curke moje! vidim danas nema kave,pa eto da je skuham i neka se posluži tko želi  :Coffee: 
ja sam jedna od onih koja nije išla na kombinirani............ne znam točno zašto ali jednostavno nisam,
u potpunosti se slažem sa mumom i željkicom,stvar izbora! 
*željkice* jako mi je drago da su nalazi super,a tebi *muma* držim fige mada znam da če rezultati biti odlični!
a kaj se tiče mokrenja,ja stalno idem na wc i po noči i po danu,u početku puno više,sad malo ,malo manje ali ko zna kaj me tek čeka sa tim pi-pi  :Grin:

----------


## tina29

*bubekica* naša!  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Bluebella

Evo jedne koja isto ide na kombinirani, u utorak. Nemam straha, ako nalaz ne bude ok idem na AC isto bez straha.
Stvar osobnog izbora, dragi i ja smo razgovarali o svim mogucnostima i odlucili ici...

----------


## željkica

ja sam išla s pozitivnim stavom i rekla sam doktoru da ne prihvačam negativan nalaz nasmijala sam ga , tako da vjerujte da će sve bit uredu pa i hoće!
*bluebella*  i muma sretno!

----------


## corinaII

evo meni danas kao opet malo jači smeđi  iscjedak ahh ne znam više od kud to dolazi.

----------


## tina29

*corina* draga budi samo pozitivna!  :Love:  :Love: 
*bluebella* sretno!
ostalima velike puse!

----------


## Argente

Ja sam išla odmah na amnio, išla sam i na 4D UZV; imam vaginalni i UZV pregled svaki put.
Što se može ne prepustiti slučaju, ja ne prepuštam  :Smile: 
Znam da to sve skupa ne mora garantirati sretan ishod, ali meni to ipak ulijeva sigurnost zbog koje - kako bubekica preporučuje - uživam i u sadašnjem momentu...

----------


## frka

crvenkapice, kombinirani samo daje statističku vjerojatnost da dijete ima određene kromosomopatije. Ako nije ok (tj., ako je statistička vjerojatnost da ima Down ili Edwards velika), jedini način da se utvrdi ima li ih dijete zaista je amniocenteza. Ako npr. piše da je šansa za Down syndrom 1:45, to znači da će 1 od 45 djece s takvim nalazom biti rođeno s Downom. Sve ovisi o osobnom odabiru - možeš sve to obaviti ili odlučiti ne obaviti ništa. Loš nalaz kombiniranog ti zapravo samo govori da postoji indikacija za amniocenetzu (ukoliko je par uopće želi, naravno).

što se tiče vaših muka po cerviksu, on se može pregledati i bez turanja prstiju - to samo povećava rizik od prenošenja infekcije. može se raditi cervikometrija i uzv-om pogledati unutarnje ušće. kad dođe do prijevremenog otvaranja, liječnici baš zbog opasnosti od infekcija NE pregledavaju vaginalno - ja sam mjesecima ležala u bolnici i nikome nije padalo na pamet da me pregledava dok god nisu prošli kritični tjedni. onda su me pregledali samo da vide mogu li kući čekati porod (i cimericu su isto tako da bi shvatili da je 9cm otvorena pa su je zadržali jer se očekivao ekspresan porod). od prijema u bolnicu do tada ništa. i nakon toga ništa do poroda. u međuvremenu sam samo išla na uzv gdje su vidjeli manjak vode pa me ponovo hospitalizirali, ali opet bez pregleda - samo ctg svaki dan. A vaginalni pregledi u razdoblju trudnoće kad se više niti ne bi pokušao spriječiti porod pogotovo nemaju smisla - npr. zašto bi se radili u 37. ili 38.tt? Neki naručuju žene svakih par dana čim se napuni 38 tt. A čemu? Ako si zatvorena, to je ok; ako si otvorena, isto je ok. Ništa pametno se time ne saznaje, a može se prenijeti neka beštija. Ctg i uzv vide je li beba ok i to je ono bitno. i osobno nemam ništa protiv amnioskopije kad se trudnoća prenese, ali unutar termina stvarno ne vidim svrhu tome... a i sami dr-i su me uvjerili u potencijalnu štetnost vaginalaca - neke su žene čak pregledali samo nekakvim ogledalcima i poslije toga ni blizu...

----------


## crvenkapica77

sta  vama  znaci  vaginalni  pregled   ?  vag.  uzv   +  pregled  prstima  ,  spekulom?  svaki  put

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mene je dr. pogledao s tim spekulom i vag. UZV pa jel se može vidjeti otvorenost samo vag. UZV-om?

----------


## crvenkapica77

frka  jasno mi je  to  za  kombinirani  ,  ako nije  dobar  aj  na  amnio.  di  opet  nije  100%  sigurno  i moze  izazvat  pobacaj....hm  ja  to ne bi...
mjerenje  NN  u  12tj  mi je  dovoljno  

drugo  , kako  dr. vag. uzv  moze   vidjet  mekanost  , ulozivost  cervixa  ?  nikako  , samo duzinu  zar ne  ?  
a  to  da  ne cackaju  kad  je  vec   otvaranje  ili sl.  krenulo  mi je ok,  

opasnost  od  infekcija   uvijek postoji  pa  cak  i  vag. uzv  zar ne,  pa  cak  i  dok guram  utrice  doma  
dr. stavi   ciste  rukavice  i  obavi to  kratko ...ne znam   opasnost  uvijek postoji jbg....

----------


## Mali Mimi

To i ja mislim, doma sam si mogla prije naštetiti gurajući utriće i ostale vaginalete za candidu, pa za bakterije i sad koristim lactogyn, a to što je on stavio taj sterilni spekulum na par sekundi mislim da stvarno nije opasnije od ovog prvog

----------


## frka

a gledajte - opasnost uvijek postoji, ali često čačkanje je svakako povećava. i jedno ste vi i vaše "kućne" bakterije, a drugo su one bolničke - to su sasvim različite stvari. može dr stavit 100 puta rukavice, ali one više nisu sterilne čim se izvade iz paketa. da se razumijemo, ja nisam protiv vaginalnih kad su potrebni (tipa kad se jave neke smetnje, bolovi, kontrakcije da se provjeri stanje), a ovo što vam pišem nije neka moja izmišljotina - dokazano je da su RUTINSKI vaginalci više štetni nego korisni - znači čačkanje svaka 3, 4 tjedna samo čačkanja radi... u ranoj i kasnoj trudnoći pogotovo nemaju smisla. ali razumijem pogotovo nas MPO-vke koje ništa ne žele prepustiti slučaju... ali, crvenkapice, i sama si nažalost vidjela da se problemi mogu javiti preko noći i u takvim se slučajevima obično ništa niti ne može učiniti - tada vaginalni pregledi svaka 4 tjedna ionako nisu od pomoći. a postepeno otvaranje se vidi i uzv-om, kontrakcije se osjete i u tim se slučajevima može dati terapija i odrediti npr. mirovanje. ali u svakom slučaju sam za to da se ide dr-u na i svaku najmanju sumnju da nešto ne štima. i nažalost, tko zna koliko su problema i prijevremenih otvaranje uzrokovali upravo vaginalci jer su prenijete neke bakterije...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mene još ni jednom nije prstima pregledavao ali je s tim spekulom kad sam se požalila na iscjedak i kad mi je uzeo bris i sad zadnji put da vidi jesam li zatvorena nakon što je ustanovljena infekcija, meni je odmah laknulo kad sam čula da jesam iako ako će otić po zlu može i ovako i onako toga sam svjesna i osim ovih antibiotika koje pijem neznam kako se to realno može spriječiti

----------


## bubekica

*argente* tako nekako i ja (sad) razmisljam - il samo amnio il nista. s kombiniranim si samo stavljen s ove ili one strane statistike, to mi ne znaci puno. podrzavam osobni izbor, ali on mora biti baziran na dobroj informiranosti.
a sad vam bjezim s teme  :Smile:

----------


## frka

još nešto - crvenkapice, nalaz amnio je 100% siguran. tu ne računam neku grešku koja uključuje ljudski faktor, tipa zamjene nalaza i sl.

----------


## Bluebella

> još nešto - crvenkapice, nalaz amnio je 100% siguran. tu ne računam neku grešku koja uključuje ljudski faktor, tipa zamjene nalaza i sl.


*frka* carice  ...  :Naklon: 
bez tebe bi ovaj pdf bio pun dezinformacija...

----------


## crvenkapica77

Nek se zna da sam mislila da amnio nije 100% siguran postupak da može izazvat pobačaj i nedaj Bože druge komplikacije
 a ne da nalaz amnio nije pouzdan

----------


## spodoba

> a gledajte - opasnost uvijek postoji, ali često čačkanje je svakako povećava. i jedno ste vi i vaše "kućne" bakterije, a drugo su one bolničke - to su sasvim različite stvari. može dr stavit 100 puta rukavice, ali one više nisu sterilne čim se izvade iz paketa. da se razumijemo, ja nisam protiv vaginalnih kad su potrebni (tipa kad se jave neke smetnje, bolovi, kontrakcije da se provjeri stanje), a ovo što vam pišem nije neka moja izmišljotina - dokazano je da su RUTINSKI vaginalci više štetni nego korisni - znači čačkanje svaka 3, 4 tjedna samo čačkanja radi... u ranoj i kasnoj trudnoći pogotovo nemaju smisla. ali razumijem pogotovo nas MPO-vke koje ništa ne žele prepustiti slučaju... ali, crvenkapice, i sama si nažalost vidjela da se problemi mogu javiti preko noći i u takvim se slučajevima obično ništa niti ne može učiniti - tada vaginalni pregledi svaka 4 tjedna ionako nisu od pomoći. a postepeno otvaranje se vidi i uzv-om, kontrakcije se osjete i u tim se slučajevima može dati terapija i odrediti npr. mirovanje. ali u svakom slučaju sam za to da se ide dr-u na i svaku najmanju sumnju da nešto ne štima. i nažalost, tko zna koliko su problema i prijevremenih otvaranje uzrokovali upravo vaginalci jer su prenijete neke bakterije...


sorry frka, ali vaginalni  pregledi su definitivno bezazleniji nego najnjezniji seks u trudnoci, koji par ako je sve u redu barem 2-3 puta cesce 'upraznjava' nego vaginalni pregledi 1x mjesecno. znam da je u prvoj T ginicka bila tako oprezna kao da sam od secera. u ovoj T mi je cerviks dva puta gledan ultrazvucno, so nisam ni osjetila. 
u kasnoj T palpacije svakako imaju smisla da se vidi da li je cerviks ev. skracen i da li su potrebne mjere opreza (mirovanje, magnezij..lijekovi..itd)

----------


## frka

spodoba, nažalost nije tako - kao što sam već i napisala, tvoje kućne bakterije (a tu se podrazumijevaju i one koje se eventualno mogu prenijeti seksom (ako je, naravno, isti partner u pitanju  :Grin: )) nisu ista stvar kao i one koje možeš pobrati u bolnici/ambulanti.

----------


## spodoba

> spodoba, nažalost nije tako - kao što sam već i napisala, tvoje kućne bakterije (a tu se podrazumijevaju i one koje se eventualno mogu prenijeti seksom (ako je, naravno, isti partner u pitanju )) nisu ista stvar kao i one koje možeš pobrati u bolnici/ambulanti.


ako se radi po higijenskim smijernicama to ne bi trebalo predstavljati problem..no dobro  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> osobno nemam ništa protiv amnioskopije kad se trudnoća prenese, ali unutar termina stvarno ne vidim svrhu tome....


Pa niti tad... Amnioskopija je zastarjela metoda koja je vani napuštena pred 30 godina, reče mi moj porodničar u Austriji.

----------


## frka

a znam, Mojca, al nekak je ne bih odbila u 43. tt (a ni nešto prije kad znam točan datum oplodnje). mada kod nas ne možeš ni dočekat taj tjedan - već bi te inducirali 88 puta  :Undecided:

----------


## Mojca

Kužim te, ali zato se rade učestali ctg-ovi, koji pokazuju kako je bebi. Opet citiram mog porodničara.

----------


## beilana

> Kužim te, ali zato se rade učestali ctg-ovi, koji pokazuju kako je bebi. Opet citiram mog porodničara.


Ja za svih 4tj u bolnici sam bila vaginalno pogledana samo na amnioskopiji i to dan prije poroda jer je ctg pokazao da nest ne stima, pa sam bila na amnioskopiji i drugi dan inducirani. Bazirali su se samo na ctg. A ak dobijem trudove nikom nista, idemo u radaonu. 
Al bome kod trudova i poroda malo malo pa guraju prste. Meni babica isla provjerit stanje bas u vrhuncu truda, a menito smanjilo bol. Pa sam ju molila nek ruku stalno drzi unutra  :Smile: ) naravno, nist od toga  :Smile: )))

----------


## Mojca

Različita rodilišta, različite prakse. No, to ionako nije ništa novo... ja samo želim reći da amnioskopija nije neizbježna, pa ni u visokim tjednima trudnoće. 
Mene su kod nas htjeli rezati u 39 tt, pa inducirati u 39 + koji dan, a u Austriji me pustili do 41+0 i do zadnjeg trena davali šansu prirodnom porodu, naravno bez amnioskopije.  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Meni se deklarativno više sviđa taj moderni sistem s minimumom vag.pregleda iliti čačkanja, UZV-a, i vjerujem da je to za jednu prosječnu zdravu trudnoću bolje.
Prilično sam sigurna i da bih kod svog doktora mogla bez problema dobiti takav tretman...ali ne mogu si pomoći, kontrol frik u meni jedva dočeka ono "skinite se"  :lool:

----------


## Blekonja

> Meni se deklarativno više sviđa taj moderni sistem s minimumom vag.pregleda iliti čačkanja, UZV-a, i vjerujem da je to za jednu prosječnu zdravu trudnoću bolje.
> Prilično sam sigurna i da bih kod svog doktora mogla bez problema dobiti takav tretman...ali ne mogu si pomoći, kontrol frik u meni jedva dočeka ono "skinite se"



X i nemam što dodati  :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

Znam, kužim te skroz... ja sam između svaka dva redovna uzv-a bila na još jednom vanrednom, samo da vidim da je sve ok. Kad sa samo sjetim onih emotivnih oscilacija... vozim se ne pregled sva drvena os straha, vraćam se doma sva blažena u osmjehu.

----------


## hope31

cure da li mi netko moze pomoc,danas sam 35+5 tt,crp mi je malo povisen 6,8 a leukociti u krvi 14,dr mi je dala celafexin..da li je koja imala povisen crp?nekako nisam sigurna za antibiotike u ovim tjednima,ali ako moram naravno da cu pit..crp bi trebao biti do 5

----------


## frka

koliko znam, normalan crp za trudnice je do 15.
i za leukocite je normalno da su malo povišeni, ali ne znam do koje granice.

----------


## matahari

> cure da li mi netko moze pomoc,danas sam 35+5 tt,crp mi je malo povisen 6,8 a leukociti u krvi 14,dr mi je dala celafexin..da li je koja imala povisen crp?nekako nisam sigurna za antibiotike u ovim tjednima,ali ako moram naravno da cu pit..crp bi trebao biti do 5


Moj CRP je dobar dio trudnoce bio izmedju 13-15. Cesce ga kontrolirala, nisam pila nikakvu terapiju.
frka je u pravu, CRP do 15 u trudnoci je ok.

----------


## hope31

frka i matahari hvala vam cure :Smile: 
pa malo mi cudno da sad pijem antibiotik,bris je ok urin isto ok..nisam pametna

----------


## MalaMa

evo nas opet s pregleda 38+5. mogla bih jednostavno prekopirati post od prije tjedan dana.  :Smile:  niš novo. cura ne pokazuje znakove da će brzo van, a možda nas iznenadi. dr. veli da je sad sve moguće.

pozdrav svima!

----------


## Moe

I kod mene je bio do 15, što je dr smatrao normalnim (u trudnoći). U jednom trentuku je rastao par dana uzastopno, do nekih 50, ali to je bila upala grla, i trošila sam antibiotik za to.
Taj antibiotik je dala dr. opće prakse ili ginekologica?

----------


## hope31

Malama jos malo pa cete se maziti,super da je sve ok :Smile: 
Moe to mi je dala ginekologica jer prije 2 tj leukociti su bili blago poviseni 16 pa mi dala da ponovno vadim krv i danas nalaz leukociti 14,crp 6,8 i kaze da pijem celafexin:/

----------


## deniii

hvala vam cure na informacijama ,,,,doma sam ( još ovaj tjedan radim inače 6sati popodne sam evo doma uglavnom se izležavam ) sad na svaki pokret mislim možda to ne bi trebala napravit.....ugl sutra vadnim nalaze urina i krvi znači i crp i sve ostale pa je dr rekla onda će vidjet šta dalje.... čitajući po googlu nije problem ni duljina cervika jer je 37ok a ni to šta je omekšan neg taj V oblik.......negdje piše to je kao neka "sredina" a negdje da je to kao već otvaranje....ma luda sam a cijelo vrijeme me bio strah bilo kakve hospitalizacije pa se molim da ne bude strašni i da neće doć još do toga

----------


## zubic.vila

Evo da se i ja javim. Nakon produženog pijenja Nifedipina, od subote ga ne pijem i dozvoljeno mi kretanje. Noćas i danas imam stalne kontrakcije. CTG pokazao početne trudove. Moraju postati učestaliji i pravilniji. Porod može za 2 dana, a može i za tjedan. Maleni je super. Kontrakcije imam i dalje. Ako ne prije, kontrolni CTG za 2 dana. Danas nam je  37+4!

----------


## mare41

zubic i malama, sretno!

----------


## ksena28

> Kad sa samo sjetim onih emotivnih oscilacija... vozim se ne pregled sva drvena os straha, vraćam se doma sva blažena u osmjehu.


ovog se itekako dobro sjećam!

I sad, u drugoj trudnoći, bila sam sigurna da će to biti iza mene, da ću stoički proći kroz svih 40tak tjedana, ali šišaj ga. Hematom me zeznuo u 8. tt! Tri tjedna je prošlo od posljednjeg uzv-a, sad smo u 15. tt i opet sam paralizirana od straha!

Kad su vas skidali s utrogestana? Mi još nafilani sa 3x3 dnevno

----------


## maca papucarica

Zubic i MalaMa zelim vam brz i lak porod kad vasa djecica odluce da je pravo vrijeme!
Deniii, samo odmaraj i laganini. Ne mora ni taj V cerviks biti znak da ces se prijevremeno otvoriti, bitno da se ne pocne skracivati i da unutarnje usce drzi. 

Ksena28 cestitam na trudnoci! Nadam se da ce se cupavo prvo tromjesecje pretvoriti u dosadan i ugodan nastavak sa najljepsim finishem!

----------


## željkica

Kad su vas skidali s utrogestana? Mi još nafilani sa 3x3 dnevno[/QUOTE]
*ksena*
ja večeras stavljam zadnja 2 utrića i napokon gotovo :Very Happy: ,dr mi je reka da ih stavljam do 12tt a sutra ulazim u 12t.

----------


## Muma

Mene baš zanima u kojem slučaju se produžuje terapija progesteronom iza 12tt?

----------


## kismet

> ovog se itekako dobro sjećam!
> 
> I sad, u drugoj trudnoći, bila sam sigurna da će to biti iza mene, da ću stoički proći kroz svih 40tak tjedana, ali šišaj ga. Hematom me zeznuo u 8. tt! Tri tjedna je prošlo od posljednjeg uzv-a, sad smo u 15. tt i opet sam paralizirana od straha!
> 
> Kad su vas skidali s utrogestana? Mi još nafilani sa 3x3 dnevno


"Skinula sam se” ulaskom u 16 tt jer sam se postepeno skidala - s 2x1 Crinone na 1x1 pa od 15+6 tt ništa...s Utrićima je i lakše stupnjevati - 3x2 pa 3x1 ili kako ti već doc prepiše...ja sam imala pp (sad se podigla, a i u tim tt je prerano za konačnu dijagnozu) + 2x sukrvica pa sam zato produžila, prvotno je bilo prepisano 3x2 do 12 tt pa skidanje u 14 tt...
U pravilu u višeplodnim trudnoćama i/ili u slučaju hematoma, krvarenja...ima indikacija za produljenu primjenu progesterona, navodno s geminima se može i do 32 tt uzimati - puno studija potvrđuje da smanjuje broj prijevremenih otvaranja i poroda.

----------


## corinaII

Željkice tebi je Dr. Povećao dozu na 3x3 nakon one tvoje smeđe sukrvice zar ne ?

----------


## Ginger

u slucaju krvarenja koje traje i hematoma se u pravilu produzuje terapija progesteronom
u prvoj T sam do 17tt, u drugoj do 25 tt
u oba slucaja sam imala hematome i krvarenja

----------


## mare41

dobro je kismet napisala, a ja sam jos na utricima

----------


## Muma

Hvala cure  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

> Željkice tebi je Dr. Povećao dozu na 3x3 nakon one tvoje smeđe sukrvice zar ne ?


nije ostala sam na 3x2, tebi je?

----------


## corinaII

a krivo sam pročitala post iznad pa sam mislila da stavljaš 3x3... meni je rekao svakih 6satix2 to se svodi na isto pa eto pitam.

----------


## zubic.vila

Ne bih htjela paničariti, al meni su kontrakcije sve bolnije. Možda se još i smiri.

----------


## mare41

draga zubic, drzim fige!!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

Zubic vila držim fige

Ja sam utrice koristila bome dugo do 19 tj ali sam u zadnje vrijeme počela ih samo piti jer  mi je bilo naporno vaginalno ih stavljat

----------


## zubic.vila

evo mene u rađaoni. pukao mi je vodenjak prije sat i pol. i dalje nema pravih trudova, kažu da je pukao od kontrakcija! jos malo mucenja i uživamo s malenim!

----------


## hope31

zubic da sto brze prodje i beznolnije i da se mazis uskoro sa svojim ljepotanom :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

zubic baš sam htjela napisati kako još malo brojimo, a kad ono ti već u rađaoni!  :Smile:  malom se žuri. da nam brzo javiš lijepe vijesti. možda se već i mazite  :Zaljubljen: 
malac će prestić moju curu. ona se neda, a mi već nestrpljivi  :Grin: 
cure hvala na željama!

----------


## Muma

*zubic.vila*  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  nadam se da već držiš malo čudo u rukama

----------


## Moe

Predivno! zubic.vila danas postaje majkom! 
Drž se draga, sretno!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Bluebella

Sretno zubic  :Very Happy:

----------


## Moe

Izvještaj _live_: zubic.vila još 2u1 format, ali uskoro neće biti!  :Preskace uze:

----------


## snupi

sretno zubic vilo i sto laksi porod ti zelim! :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

zubic vilo neka bude sto bezbolnije, brze i ljepse!
go girl, go!!!

----------


## Ginger

a ja bih se na ovaj topic pridruzila kao punopravni clan, ako me primate  :Smile: 
danas smo 5+6, mrvica ima 2,7mm i kucka srceko  :Very Happy: 
i sve je za 5!

----------


## Moe

Dobrodošla Ginger! 
Sretno preostalih 34 tjedna!  :Very Happy:

----------


## corinaII

> a ja bih se na ovaj topic pridruzila kao punopravni clan, ako me primate 
>  danas smo 5+6, mrvica ima 2,7mm i kucka srceko
> i sve je za 5!


 bravo Ginger  :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## corinaII

Zubić vilo ajme pa ti sigurno več grliš svoj mali mirisni smotuljak  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  
sretno draga :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

zubic  vilo    ~~~~~~~~ :Zaljubljen: 

ginger   dobrodosla   , mrvica  mala  ko i moja :Zaljubljen:

----------


## hope31

Ginger cestitam na srceku i ~~~~~~~ da do kraja bude sve mirno i skolski :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ginger čestitam na srčeku :Very Happy: 
Zubić vilo da sve prođe u najboljem redu!

----------


## Bluebella

Ginger dobrodosla i cestitam  :Very Happy: 

Ja bas cekam dragog da dodje po mene pa idemo gledati sta nas smotuljak danas radi  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

hvala curke moje  :Smile: 
bas sam sretna!

----------


## kismet

*Ginge*r, iskrene čestitke na trećem srčeku!
*Zubić vilo*, nadam se da je bebić već u zagrljaju i da je sve ok prošlo!

*Bbella*, čekamo izvještaj (i na Čehinjama ) i potvrdu gimnastičarke!

----------


## Ginger

> ginger   dobrodosla   , mrvica  mala  ko i moja


draga, ma mjere su u dan
pored mjera na uzv pise 5+6
ne brini se zbog toga nista

----------


## MalaMa

ginger dobrodošla!
zubic svi iščekujemo vijest!!

----------


## Muma

*Ginger* bravo za srčeko!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tina29

*ginger* čestitke na srčeku!  :Zaljubljen: 
*zubic vilo* što lijepši i bezboli porod!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## milasova8

Ginger,cestitam na srceku :Smile:  da ti ova trudnoca prode skolski~~~~~

Zubic,sreeetnooo!!!

Sto se tice utrica,ja sam jos na njima..evo 33 tt..
Silna krvarenja do 14 tt..

----------


## uporna

*zubic.vilo* nadam se da već mazite
*Ginger* draga čestitke na srčeku a ti si na ovom forumu već domaća

----------


## hope31

zubic cestitam i ovdje tebi i tm a malom sincicu dobrodoslica na ovaj svijet :Smile:

----------


## tina29

zubic čestitke od srca! malom dečkiću dobrodošlica!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## MalaMa

zubic i ja čestitam na malom mišeku!!!

----------


## zubic.vila

Evo me konačno sa lijepim vijestima. Jučer u 15.20 rodio se mali mišić težak 3420 grama i dug 51cm.
Maleni je stalno sa mnom, papa i spava. Porod se malo odužio, al neka. Sve se to brzo zaboravi!
Hvala svima na čestitkama! I da što brže doživite ovakvu sreću!

----------


## mare41

zubic draga cestitam!!!
đinđo, kíss po treci put
pozdrav od visokotlakasice, tesko mi padaju tablete za tlak, al ko ikad pita mame jel mógu ili ne-moraju :Smile: , glavno da su cure dobro

----------


## žužy

*zubic*,čestitam  :Klap:  :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## milasova8

Zubic,cestitam na djecacicu :Smile:  samo se mazite..

Jel zna neka dal se test senzibilizacije moze obaviti u nekom drugom labu prek uputnice a da nije Petrova?

----------


## maca papucarica

Ginger cestitam na kuckajucem srceku!

Zubic cestitam na misicu  :Heart: 

I mi smo malo posjetili rodiliste, onako, turisticki  :Laughing: 
Uhvatili nas laznjaci koji nisu popustali 5-6 sati, dogurali do 8 minuta razmaka i rekoh ajmo mi vidit oce li to Klempo vani ili samo priprema teren. Zadrzali nas jedan dan, trudici se smanjili i prorijedili, jutros ih ctg nije biljezio, ostali nalazi svi super i pustili nas na kucno druzenje do real deala!

Pusa svim okruglicama i malim dragocjenim punjenjima  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kismet

*zubić*, čestitam na sinčiću, uživajte!
*maco*, vibrice za što skoriji i bezbolniji susret sa Klempom  :Smile: 
*mare*, još malo, i ti sitno brojiš, brzo ćeš grliti svoje mišice!

----------


## 123beba

Zubic vilo, čestitke na malom frajeru!!!! Uživajte sada zajedno! Želim ti brzi oporavak i da brzo dođete kući maziti se i sa tatom!  :Smile: 

Ginger čestitam na srceku!  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> *zubić*, čestitam na sinčiću, uživajte!
> *maco*, vibrice za što skoriji i bezbolniji susret sa Klempom 
> *mare*, još malo, i ti sitno brojiš, brzo ćeš grliti svoje mišice!


Svercam se i x-am uz  :Kiss:  za autoricu posta!

----------


## Moe

*zubic.vilo*, draga moja, suborko po klinici, liječnici/ku i bliskom terminu  :Smile: 
Želim vam svu sreću ovog svijeta, neizmjerno puno zdravlja i ljubavi, i najljepši osmijeh koji će vas uveseljavati zauvijek!  :Zaljubljen: 

*mare41* upravo to - glavno da su curke dobro! čuvajte se!

*maco* pozorno pratim što se zbiva, mali te cima...  :Smile:  očigledno mu se dopada voziti u bolnicu i natrag.. čisto da tebi nije dosadno?  :Smile: 

Mi smo obavili danas drugi pregled u bolnici. Potvrđeno je ono što već od ranije znamo - _placenta praevia_. 
Tako da idemo svakako na carski. Ako se ne pokrene nešto samo od sebe ranije - dogovoreni datum je 10.6. (To je 39+0 tt). 
Inače danas su zabilježeni lagani trudići, ali sam potpuno zatvorena. 

Sve vas ljubim, i idem i dalje biti euforična radi skorašnjeg susreta sa svojom obožavanom Mini Moe.

----------


## Ginger

zubic vilo cestitam  :Very Happy: 
maco, a sto te cima mali... al dobro da su te vratili, a ne poslali u radjaonu pa drip i te pi*darije

hvala vam svima na dobrodoslici
uporna, mare41   :Kiss: 

mare41  jesi u bolnici? sto jos kazu?

----------


## amazonka

Svim curkama sretno, sretno i puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maca papucarica

> zubic vilo cestitam 
> maco, a sto te cima mali... al dobro da su te vratili, a ne poslali u radjaonu pa drip i te pi*darije
> 
> hvala vam svima na dobrodoslici
> uporna, mare41  
> 
> mare41  jesi u bolnici? sto jos kazu?


Ma neee, stovise cak odusevili su me sa stavom! 
Iako sam im dosla na 37+3 tt, a bebonju su procijenili na cak 3660 g (to cemo doduse jos vidjeti  :Wink: ) stav svih dr je da je ipak idealno da se dijete rodi u 39 tt (ili kasnije, tj kad ono odluci). 
Dr koji me otpustio je predlozio da dodem za tjedan dana pa mogu cekati, inducirati ili ako zelim carski (kao zbog 7 god steriliteta, da nista ne riskiramo), ali sam mu rekla da bih ja voljela sto prirodniji i spontaniji porod i da cu doc kad trudovi budu ozbiljni/pukne vodenjak i slozio se sa mnom.

----------


## mare41

đinđek, u bolnici sam, kazu da cu se naviknut na terapiju, ko da je danas bolje
maco, drzimo fige!

----------


## kismet

> Svercam se i x-am uz  za autoricu posta!


*bubi,* tebi veelika pusa i da ti jesen bude zadnji pohod (ako te ne iznenadi dugo toplo ljeto, to je uvijek moguće, osim kod nas tubeless princeza  :Grin: )

----------


## leeloo77

Mislila sam pričekati još koji tjedan s javljanjem na ovoj temi, ali evo me ipak  :Smile: .  Prijavljujem 2 bebice i dva jaka srčeka na 6+3/7. Na UZV  sve   super.

----------


## maca papucarica

Mare41 ~~~~~~~~~~ da izdrzite jos malo dok se Misice jos mrvu potkoze i ojacaju  :Smile: 

Leeloo cestitam i zelim ti najdosadniju trudnocu na svijetu!

----------


## hope31

leeloo77 cestitam na srcekima :Smile: 
mare~~~~~ da curke se jos malo strpe
maco a tvoj klempo tebe voli zezat :Smile: i bome je veliki decko :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*zubićvila* čestitam od srca ma maleckome! :Very Happy: 
*ginger*  :Very Happy:  jupi za srce!
*Mare41* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da izdrzite jos malo!
*maco* ~~~~~~~~~~ za što skoriji i bezbolniji susret sa bebačom!

----------


## spodoba

mah, mah  :Bye: 

mare, i ti sitno brojis!! no neka gospodicne jos ostanu u busi i da ti se tlak lijepo stabilizira

ginger i ostale cure..skicnem nekad i veselim se napredcima!  :Heart:  
cestitam na srceku i novim bebama!!

ja sam jucer po drugi put bila na velikom UZ i sve je u redu. dobili smo fantasticnu 3D sliku..ma zaljubljeni smo!  :Smile: 
no doc mi je rekla da bi se trebala pripaziti i uopce. trbuh je bio podosta tvrd pa misli da bi to moglo stiskati cervix i da bi mogli uraniti.
eh sad, tanka je linija izmedju pripaziti se malo i nesto malo raditi. mada doma nista ne radim. osim sto napravim jelo, osjecam se kao trut. imamo tetu cistilicu, muz pegla i radi ostale stvari.
sa seficom sam se dogovorila sto vise je moguce raditi home office sa sofe..
meni je to u prvoj trudnoci bilo sve normalno, a cura je rodjena pet tjedana prije. sad sam opreznija..a sad.  :Rolling Eyes:  jucer je trbuh skoro citav dan bio tvrd, danas popodne. jucer sam cak uzela dva puta normabele. magnezij uzimam barem 600mg na dan..

od kada ste vi znali imati tvrdji trbuh?

----------


## hope31

spodoba meni je trbuh tvrd od negdje 25 tt sada smo 36 tt i danas je skoro cijeli dan tvrd osim kad lezim na boku...i ja pijem magnezij i normabel zbog kontrakcija ali trbuh je konstantno tvrd...malkice uspori tempo,ako ti nisu rekli strogo mirovanje ok,ali probaj sto vise biti na lijevom boku i bit ce ok :Smile:

----------


## spodoba

hvala hope. u odnosu na prvu T sam 500 puta usporenija. ali morat cu jos vise usporiti. 
brijem da termin necemo docekati, ali ne bi bas htjela prije 37+  :Smile: 
gledam da sam sto vise na lijevom boku..

----------


## mare41

meni je trbuh odavno tvrd, i uzimala mg

----------


## sanda1977

Uopce ne mogu otvoriti ovu temu. Kad kliknem na zadnju stranicu izbaci mi neki kod 500 bezveze. I ovo sada na slijepo pisem. Nemam pojma sta se desava. Sve teme uredno mi ocita,samo ovu ne.

----------


## sanda1977

Nazalost ne mogu vidjeti zadnju stranicu.  :Sad:  komp mi u kvaru,pa ne mogu na net. Uglavnom sve vas pozdravljam i sretno. 
Kod mene je sve ok,cura raste. Sada sam 28+2.

----------


## MalaMa

sanda iako ovo nećeš vidjeti tako je meni s moba. niš ne vidim, samo greška. ne znam kako ću vam javiti kad buba dođe, a kako da to propustimo  :Grin: 

terminuše moje, približavaju se ti naši datumi. mi evo brojimo još 6 dana. jučer mi je bio rođendan, a danas je godišnjica braka, pa sad sve mislimo kako bi cura mogla sutra pa da sve spojimo  :Klap:  ali mislim da će si gospođica sama birati datum i po mogućnosti još malo držati na iglama svoje roditelje. a mi već nestrpljivi  :Rolling Eyes: 

spodoba divno!
mare još malo!

friškim trudnicama želim dobrodošlicu i mirnu trudnoću!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni se čini da su mi počele BH kontrakcije, nisam ni sama sigurna jel to 100% to :Unsure:

----------


## hope31

Mali Mimi jel ti se onako trbuh stvrdne na jednu strane kao loptica i bude tvrd?traje jedno 30 sek i popusti?tako je meni i to su bh

----------


## Mali Mimi

noćas mi je bio tako ko lopta kad sam legla na leđa i onda sam se okrenula na lijevi bok pa je popustilo

----------


## hope31

da to su ti bh sigurno,sto vise lezi na lijevom boku,nemoj bas na ledjima i reci dr kad budes isla na pregled pa ces pit mg a mozes ga i sama kupiti,ali svakako reci dr

----------


## Mali Mimi

pijem neki magnezij koji imam doma, a kod dr. idem tek za 3 tjedna

----------


## hope31

najbolji ti je sumeci koliko ja znam,ja pijem onaj od biolectre 2x dnevno,samo pij mg i sto vise na lijevi bok,koji si tj sada?ja ih imam od 25 tt

----------


## Mali Mimi

sad sam punih 25 tt

----------


## maca papucarica

*Mali Mimi*, kod vas su to taman već lijepi tjedni za osjetiti BH kontrakcije. Ja sam ih isto imala kad legnem na leđa, kad mi je pun mjehur, kad ga praznim, nekad bi ih bilo po nekoliko u sat vremena (tad bih bila luda!) pa onda satima ništa.
Napomeni ih na sljedećem pregledu, ali ukoliko nisu bolne i ne šibaju često po par sati, to samo maternica radi gimnastiku i te kontrakcije NE otvaraju. Smanjuje ih magnezij i tekućina (znaju biti češće kad si malo dehidriran). Znači čaša vode, lijevi bok i pozitiva da se tvoje tijelo uči kako će donijeti vašeg miša na svijet. 

Meni je trbuh postao tvrd u 27 tt, jedno tjedan dana me baš zatezao i bio konstantno tvrd, a onda se to smirilo i bio bi naizmjence tvrd i mekši.

*MalaMa* još malo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## beilana

Jao curke pa koliko vas je sad u terminu.aaaa divno. Svaki dan mozemo ocekivat nove vijesti
Zubic vila cestitam na mrvici
Maco, a kaj nas ti zekas? Ajd kad su te vec primili trudovi kaj nisi malo stisnula? Zezam se tnam da je bitno da prodes 38tt. Meni su rekli da nije bitno koliko je beba velika nego da postane zrela  znaci, da prode 38tt.pa ondavi izdrzite jos malo 2u1. 
Nasa mrva tak lijepo napreduje. Vec je 3 kg prosla naveliko. Jos 2-3 dana i bude 3.5kg  :Smile: ))

----------


## Muma

*zubic.vila* čestitam ti na sinčiću!!!  :Zaljubljen: 
*maco* nek još malo Klempić izdrži 2u1 a onda najljepši susret! Evo, već imaš početno bolničko iskustvo  :Smile: 
*mare41* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek se sve što prije ustabili da se možeš doma!
*Mali Mimi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I svima koje čekate skori susret s bebačima  :fige: . Uživajte još malo u posljednjim trudničkim danima!

----------


## crvenkapica77

9tjedana sam
Primjetih malo smedjeg iscjedka , jel se trebam brinuti?

----------


## corinaII

Crvenkapo tako je i meni . Ja sam sad ušla u 7 tjedan.
Znam kako ti je. Ja sam odma otišla na uzv i sve u redu, bebica raste i srce naše malo kuca.
To smeđe kod mene ti je puno kao malih žilica i najviše izađe s utrogestanima. 
Ali idi ti sutra na uzv da se smiriš. I meni govorili da se to zna desiti u ranoj trudnoči ali ja se nisam smirila dok mi doktor nije rekao da je sve u redu.

----------


## crvenkapica77

Corina jel još imaš smedjeg

----------


## crvenkapica77

Vidjet ću hocel ga dalje biti,u srijedu sam na uzv radije bi čekala ppregled nego da me opet cackaju 
Molim Boga da nije ništa već da se maternica siri

----------


## corinaII

Meni je to smeđarenje počelo prošli četvrtak navečer i evo polako prestaje.

----------


## Blekonja

mali mimi čini mi se da i mene počinju hvatati, isto nisam 100% ziher jesu li, ali čini se da da, malo se bojim, ali u pon. sam na pregleda pa ću vidjeti šta dr. kaže!
u prvoj t. ih nisam imala ili ih nisam primjećivala, ne pijem Mg, ali mislim da ću sutra do ljekarne za svaki slučaj, pijem samo neke vitamine za trudnice, a jaaaaako malo vode  :Sad:  to mi je i inače mana!

čestitam novim mamama, a ostalima da se što više približe terminima  :Smile: 
curke čuvajte mi se!

----------


## željkica

*crvenkapice* i ja sam ti to imala već sam pisala corini,nemoj se brinut to je normalno malo više miruj i proći će za koji dan.

----------


## zubic.vila

Još jednom hvala svima na čestitkama! 
Sretno svim novim i starim trudnicama. Mi smo se porodili sa 37+5 i sve je i redu. Al moj ginekolog kaže da sam ustala ranije, već bih prije rodila, jer je glavica bila toliko nisko i pritiskom uzrokovala pucanje vodenjaka.
Eto, ustala sam iz kreveta u subotu, a početni trudovi počeli već u nedjelju predveče.
Za kontrakcije najbolji je Biolectrin Mg direct u granulama!
Mare41 i bolje da ste u bolnici. I zbog tlaka i zbog curke koja je tako nisko. Tu je još dupli pritisak!  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

je, u bolnici sam do kraja, i tako mi je draze jer sam sigurnija
mm, ja sam bh dobila i prije-stvrdne se trbuh pa pusti, dr mi reko da ih moze biti puno dok god ne otvaraju, sutra 33.tjedan i zatvorena sam, magnezij pomaze
cure, puno smo pisali o smedjarenju, puno nas je to imalo i bilo sve ok

----------


## milasova8

Trudnice drage,osjecam uzasan pritisak dolje nisko..jedva se ustanem i jedva hodam..nije mi jos tako bilo..ali ocito da mi je sve teze i teze nositi trbuh..ulazem ogromne kolicine napora samo da se ustanem bilo iz sjedeceg,bilo iz lezeceg polozaja..
Divim se mamama duplica..

Sad smo usli u 34 tt..jel i vama tako? Jel me to treba posebno zabrinjavati?

----------


## mravak

Da se malo ubacim....nosila sam dosta nisko i na zadak pa me je curka sa nogicama stalno pikala po jajnicima i mjehuru ..... meni je pomogao pojas za trudnice koji sam kupila u ljekarni...nekih 180kn... probajte posudit ili kupit polovan pojas....

http://www.orthobrace.com/fla/category/matbelt.htm   moji je izgledao ovako

----------


## beilana

Milasova meni je isto oko 34tt poceo taj pritisak. Rekli su mi da se beba spustila pa zato
Sad gledam na otpusnom pismu da sam dan prije induciranog bila 5cm otvorena. A nikakve naznake prirodnim trudovima nije bilo. A lezala sam u bolnici 4 tjedna. Znaci nisam se otvarala zbog napora. A te bh kontrakcije ja nisam tokom cijele t uopce osjetila..ili nisam znala prepoznati.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ima smeđeg  i  zilicu   krvi  :Sad:  
 imale  ste  tako  i u ovim tjednima  ?

----------


## milasova8

Crvenkapica,ja sam zadnji put prokrvarila u 15tt..
Desava se to jako cesto,samo miruj i bez napora..i odi na pregled radi svog mira..

----------


## cvjet

crvenkapice tako je meni bilo u osmom tjednu zvala ginekologa i reka mi da popijem normabel i odmaram,nažalost meni se nije smirilo prestalo je kucat srce moja trudnoča neslavno završila u subotu...još mi nije jasno da je sve izgubljeno mojoj tuzi sad nema kraja....

----------


## kismet

*cvjet*, jako mi je žao, suosjećam, prošla sam i sama isto; kad zacijeli srce i fizički se oporaviš, krenuti ćeš dalje, samo hrabro  :Love:

----------


## mostarka86

Ne trebam vam pričati kako je ponekad teško i koliko puta izgubim nadu. Sad sam u tom glupom, odvratnom stadiju...
Ali ono što me "digne iz mrtvih" je ova tema i vaši postovi. Ne možete zamisliti kako ohrabrujuće djeluju na mene i koliko vas obožavam čitati i zamišljati vaše slatke muke, Hvala vam što djelite sa nama svoju sreću. 
*zubić vila*, čestitam na sinčiću, ustvari momčini  :Zaljubljen: 
*mare*, sigurno nije lako u bolnici, ali zbog sigurnosti, bolje se i strpiti i malo namučiti..
*ginger*, divno za srčeko, malo, hrabro  :Smile: 
*kapice*, odi ti možda dr.da se smiriš...vibram iz sveg srca da sve bude ok...
*milasova, mali mimi, malama*, i ostale ženskice, želim vam svu sreću svijeta, i čuvam fige da se do kraja bude za pet...uživajte  :Very Happy:

----------


## mostarka86

> Ne trebam vam pričati kako je ponekad teško i koliko puta izgubim nadu. Sad sam u tom glupom, odvratnom stadiju...
> Ali ono što me "digne iz mrtvih" je ova tema i vaši postovi. Ne možete zamisliti kako ohrabrujuće djeluju na mene i koliko vas obožavam čitati i zamišljati vaše slatke muke, Hvala vam što djelite sa nama svoju sreću. 
> *zubić vila*, čestitam na sinčiću, ustvari momčini 
> *mare*, sigurno nije lako u bolnici, ali zbog sigurnosti, bolje se i strpiti i malo namučiti..
> *ginger*, divno za srčeko, malo, hrabro 
> *kapice*, odi ti možda dr.da se smiriš...vibram iz sveg srca da sve bude ok...
> *milasova, mali mimi, malama*, i ostale ženskice, želim vam svu sreću svijeta, i čuvam fige da se do kraja bude za pet...uživajte


zaboravih *hope, sandu, spodobu*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1
lelloooo, čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

Nema toga puno
Malo izlazi ali mi nije svejedno,ne želim ovu trudnoću izgubiti ..strah me  :Sad: 
.vidjet ću kako če biti do sutra ,manje ili više,najradije bi čekala pregled koji je u srijedu

Idem leci sa utricima pozdrav

----------


## corinaII

Crvenkapo idi sutra na uzv umisto u srijedu da budeš mirna, vidit češ da je sve u redu.

----------


## mare41

cvjet, jako mi je zao
mostarka, saljem puse, puno sam sigurnija u bolnici í drago mi da sam tu, lakse je negó doma
crvenkapice, bit ce ok sve!

----------


## milasova8

Mostarka,zelim da nam se sto prije prikljucis sa malim kuckajucim srcem.ispod tvog..

Cvjeta,zao mi je :Sad:  

Pusa svima

----------


## hope31

cvjeta jako mi je zao :Sad: 
mare nek ste vi pod nadzorom,jos malo i curke su tu :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tko ce vas sve pohvatati s mobitela...

Zubic cestitam na sincicu  :Smile: 
Mare drzi nam se...
Maco jos koji dan do upoznavanja  :Smile: 
Milasova da nam i vi izdrzite jos par tjedana ovako..

Cestitam na novim srcekima  :Smile: 

Mostarka  :Love:   i da nam se sto prije prikljucis...
Kapice nadam se da bude sve ok  :Smile: 

Ako sam koga zaboravila sorry, kiss svima!

----------


## željkica

jutro!evo kavica  :Coffee: 
veliki poljubac svima a posebno našim mamicama u bolnici da im šta prije vrijeme prođe i da sve bude uredu! :Kiss: 

*crvenkapice* kakvo je stanje jutros?

----------


## anddu

Umm željkice, kavica baš paše u ovo hladno i tmurno jutro. 
Veliki  :Kiss:  svima, posebno našim trudnicama u bolnicama, te mojim terminušama, kojih vidim ima dosta. Evo i mi polako odbrojavamo još 26 dana, i što je manje dana to je moj strah sve veći  :scared: , pitanja je sve više, ali onda samo zamislim taj susret na koji čekam već godinama i sva pitanja, sumnje i strahovi nestanu. 
Danas će nam biti gotov nalaz na BHSB, koji nam je prije dva mjeseca bio negativan pa se nadam da je takav i danas, a u ponedjeljak čekamo prvi pregled u bolnici i zeleno svjetlo za konačno skidanje s partusistena. Curka je ovog ponedjeljka na 35+5 tt bila procijenjena na 2700 gr - velika mamina cura (a to mi i sama svako malo dokazuje svojim udarcima koji su sve jači i bolniji  :Grin: ).

----------


## Inesz

cimo, sve će biti super.

a na ljeto  ima da ti dođemo na babine.  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

anddu ja i ti isti dan imamo termin i ja brojim jos 26 dana,ali mene pocelo gadno saragit u ledjima i trbuhu,bojim se da bi moglo krenuti

----------


## crvenkapica77

Jutros je bolje ,nema smedjeg hdB 
Samo da tako ostane 
Kad je cvjet napisala šta je njoj bilo sve sam u strahu :/

Cvjet žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## mare41

hope, sretno!

----------


## željkica

> Jutros je bolje ,nema smedjeg hdB 
> Samo da tako ostane 
> Kad je cvjet napisala šta je njoj bilo sve sam u strahu :/
> 
> Cvjet žao mi je


ali njoj se nažalost nije smirilo a tebi već je ,bit će to sve uredu!

----------


## sretna 41

Pozdrav svim zenicama i svima puno srece, citan svaki dan i na svaku mislim velikom pozitivom
, cvijet jako mi je zao i nemoj odustat, 
crvenkapice bit ce sve ok ja san sad u 31 tjednu i uglavnom moramo mirovat al san i ja krvarila tako kao i ti i sve je bilo ok, 
mare41 sretno i neka vas pod kontrolom svi su mirniji
anddu vec je to velika curica i ide prema kraju bit ce sve super i nezaboravan trenutak vaseg susreta
ja iden u utorak na kontrolu i nadam se dobrim vijestima, sta duze izdrzimo 
sretnooo :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

sretna, sretno i tebi do kraja

----------


## Ginger

terminuse ~~~~~~~~ 
crvenkapo ~~~~~~~ za srijedu
Cvijet zao mi je
mare41 ~~~~~~~~ da jos izdrzite, nek ste vi pod kontrolom
Svima~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vatra86

Hope sretno..pratim te od pocetka..  :Wink: 
Ostalim curama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sta god vam treba..

----------


## sretna 41

hvala mare cini se da smo i u jednakim godinama :Very Happy:

----------


## cvjet

cure sve ste divne i neznam šta da vam kažem,moj mozak trenutno neradi jako je tužan al idemo dalje nema predaje ....crvenkapice ja sam na samom početku prije izvađene bete imala krvarenje pa mi je promjenia dr.terapiju pila sam dufaston umjesto utrogestana i bilo mi je prestalo al nažalost ponovno se pojavilo i nije više prestalo.hope31 sretno ja te uvjek ćirkam mi smo bile na jednom u postupku zajedno na vv sječam se tvoje priče pozdrav...

----------


## hope31

vatra86 hvala ti draga,i zelim ti sto prije da se veselimo skupa s tobom
cvjet ajd javi mi se na pp ja ne mogu prva jer sam stalno na mobu pa mi ne da,ne znam zasto,da skuzim tko si :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

dobro jutro drage moje! evo kuhane kavice, kakaoa, čaja... pa se poslužite!  :Coffee:

----------


## Mali Mimi

oho sad smo i tu otvorili šank :Grin: 
Evo ja ću jednu kavicu

Cvjet žao mi je
Svim curama blizu terminama i onima u bolnici šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da izdržite i da prođe sve kako treba
Crvenkapo javi se poslije UZV ja sam sigurna da nije ništa opasno to smeđarenje

----------


## crvenkapica77

mimi  nisam isla  na uzv  , cekam  redovni pregled  koji je  za  4  dana  -izdrzat cu ja  to  samo  da ovako ostane  ,
nema  vise  smeđeg ,bilo samo  onaj dan  par sati    ...

----------


## sretna 41

pozdrav svima , crvenkapice bit ce sve ok, ne brini, ako je trajalo samo par sati, meni je tako bilo zadnji put u 23 tjednu , malo mirovanja i sve je nestalo, razlozi mogu bit svasta, al se ne triba s tim zamarat, bitno je da ti sad nema nista, ipak odmaraj sta vise do pregleda i osluskuj svoju bebicu :Smile: , svima drugima ugodan dan, uz kavicu svakako :Coffee:

----------


## 123beba

drage moje dame, evo mene nakon par dana i jedva da popratim sve... Vidim, šank je u funkciji, pa živjele vi meni!!!!  :Smile: 

crvenkapice, šaljem puuuuuuunoooooooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ovo brljavljenje prestane i da možeš dalje smireno uživati! 

Poseban pozdrav svim curama u bolnicama!!!!!!!! Mare, kako si nam ti?

Ja danas tako uživam u rastezanju svoje curke i nekako jedva čekam da ju mogu zagrliti i ljubiti  :Smile:  ali i to će brzo... do sada mi je vrijeme proletilo pa pretpostavljam da će tako i do sredine 7. mj  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

od zadnjeg uzv prošli utorak pa do danas mojoj "curici" narastao pišo  :Laughing:  pa odmah da provjerim ima li koja slobodna curka za njega (bit ću dobra sveki  :Grin: ).

išli smo danas napraviti briseve koje moram prije amniocenteze jer mi je kombinirani jako loše ispao, veli doktor da je to i očekivao zbog obilnog krvarenja, ali uzv pokazuje zdravu bebu  :Zaljubljen: , sve je na svom mjestu i mjere su savršene tak da nema panike, sad čekam 16 ili 17tt pa idem na AC kod dr. Kosa. 
opet sam dobila CD sa 3D/4D slikama i snimkama, već cijeli album mogu složiti  :Smile:  

p.s. molim lokalne paničare da me na plaše sa amniocentezom jer me ne zanimaju slučajevi od prijateljicine prijateljice ili susjedine poznanice koja je išla na AC pa bla bla bla....

----------


## Moe

Draga Bluebella, vjerujem da će sve biti super s nalazom, i sviđa mi se tvoj stav!  :Klap: 
Vidim da je 14. tjedan u pitanju, mislim da se tvoja beba stigne još nekoliko puta predomisliti oko spola  :Laughing: 
Sretno do samog kraja!  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

Ajme meni, za tjedan dana u ovo doba očekujem zagrliti svoju ljepoticu. Nevjerojatan osjećaj  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Ajme meni, za tjedan dana u ovo doba očekujem zagrliti svoju ljepoticu. Nevjerojatan osjećaj


sretno i javi nam se iz box-a  :Klap:

----------


## frka

BB, super za stav! nisam znala da krvarenje može utjecati na nalaz kombiniranog... a kakav ti je bio? ma sigurno ni nije baš tako loš...

Moe AltGr+1 za skori susret!

----------


## maca papucarica

Bluebella, neka visuljka, bit ce to pravi mamin sin  :Zaljubljen: 
Naravno da te nitko nece plasiti u vezi AC! Upoznata si sa svime u vezi samog zahvata i rezultata, odradit ces to i nastaviti uzivati u trudnoci znajuc da cekate zdravog momcica (a mozda ipak gimnasticarku  :Laughing: )

Moe, terminusice nasa, dijelim tvoje uzbudenje i nevjericu!
Nas maleni se poceo opasno gurati glavicom prema izlazu, odguruje se i nogicama tako da polako pocinjem sumnjati da ce se ispuniti moje prorocanstvo da ce Klemponja doci na svijet u petak, 13.6.2013. (u 13 h)  :Grin: 

A kako su nam ostale okruglice? Nase lezalice u bolnici?

----------


## frka

molim lijepo, broj 13 je najljepši na svijetu (vidi potpis  :Smile: )!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Jest i meni uspio 13. IVF, pa mogu reći da je i meni sretan (ja dosad brojala 14 ali izgleda da sam ubrojila i onaj neuspjeli FET sa smrznutim j.s.)

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bluebella mislim da to nikome ovdje ne pada na pamet-plašiti trudnice, ovdje koliko sam vidjela možeš dobiti samo podršku!

----------


## kismet

> od zadnjeg uzv prošli utorak pa do danas mojoj "curici" narastao pišo  pa odmah da provjerim ima li koja slobodna curka za njega (bit ću dobra sveki ).
> 
> išli smo danas napraviti briseve koje moram prije amniocenteze jer mi je kombinirani jako loše ispao, veli doktor da je to i očekivao zbog obilnog krvarenja, ali uzv pokazuje zdravu bebu , sve je na svom mjestu i mjere su savršene tak da nema panike, sad čekam 16 ili 17tt pa idem na AC kod dr. Kosa. 
> opet sam dobila CD sa 3D/4D slikama i snimkama, već cijeli album mogu složiti  
> 
> p.s. molim lokalne paničare da me na plaše sa amniocentezom jer me ne zanimaju slučajevi od prijateljicine prijateljice ili susjedine poznanice koja je išla na AC pa bla bla bla....


evo ja nudim ruku svoje cure ako je gimnastičarka otpala  :Laughing: 
naravno da te nitko ovdje neće poplašiti s AC, sigurna sam da si i više nego informirana i upoznata s postupkom, bravo za stav, još koji tjedan do AC + još neko vrijeme za rezultat (u koji uopće ne sumnjam, em te dr. R. vodi ,em ideš dr. Kosu na anomaly scan i AC - sjajan je, ja sam bila jako zadovoljna pregledom prije 2 tjedna)
uživaj i obavezno javi ako pišo otpadne...

----------


## kismet

*moe i maco*, još samo malo i mirisni smotulci stižu  :Zaljubljen: 
nek bude brzo i što manje bolno, da što prije idete svojoj kućici sa pojačanjem...

p.s. 13. je definitivno sretan broj, barem meni (a i svi neparni, općenito...)

----------


## crvenkapica77

BB sretno  na  AC   ,  mozda  mislis  na mene  ali zanemari  molim te   :Wink: , ja sam ti  veliki panicar  i  to je tako  i to  ne mogu promjenit.....

----------


## Bluebella

> evo ja nudim ruku svoje cure ako je gimnastičarka otpala


a miša mu... frka ga je već rezervirala za svoju N ... veli "mlađe je slađe"

----------


## Bluebella

> BB sretno  na  AC   ,  mozda  mislis  na mene  ali zanemari  molim te  , ja sam ti  veliki panicar  i  to je tako  i to  ne mogu promjenit.....


ma ne mislim na nikoga... to sam napisala predostrožnosti radi... da se nebi netko javio sa nekim čudnim i upitnim "slučajevima" ...

----------


## željkica

*BB* sretno na ac bit će to sve uredu nema straha!!!!!!!

----------


## tina29

*Bluebella* sretno i ja ko i svi ovdje ne sumnjam u dobre rezultate,bravo za stav,tak treba! uživajte!  :Kiss: 
puse svima!

----------


## Moe

> sretno i javi nam se iz box-a


Hihi, sumnjam baš iz boxa, al javit ću se svakako  :Smile: 
Zakazan porod za 10.6. a ja već mjesecima pričam da će biti 8.6. (iako je termin 17.6.).. a jesam sad zapetljala. 
Anyway - vidjet ćemo. Mama i tata ju spremno čekaju, kad god ona poželi doći  :Smile: 




> Moe AltGr+1 za skori susret!


thnx!




> Moe, terminusice nasa, dijelim tvoje uzbudenje i nevjericu!
> Nas maleni se poceo opasno gurati glavicom prema izlazu, odguruje se i nogicama tako da polako pocinjem sumnjati da ce se ispuniti moje prorocanstvo da ce Klemponja doci na svijet u petak, 13.6.2013. (u 13 h)


osim što je petak 14.  :Laughing: 
šaljem Klempi poljupce, držim fige, ma sve znaš!  :Smile:  i neka je sa srećom





> *moe i maco*, još samo malo i mirisni smotulci stižu
> nek bude brzo i što manje bolno, da što prije idete svojoj kućici sa pojačanjem...


Thnxić

----------


## MalaMa

bluebella ne brini za ac. u rukama si odličnog stručnjaka. maknut ćete si sve sumnje.

mi smo danas dva dana pred termin, a od naznaka poroda skoro niš. ctg nam uredan. danas smo odradile čak dva jer je gđica spavala pa se mama morala žrtvovati i pojesti mafin da ju probudi.  na kraju sve ok.

----------


## 123beba

13. je super broj!  :Smile:  možda na kraju klemponja i mini moe naprave tulum isti dan  :Smile:  inače, tako mi se to čini brzo... tako to vrijeme leti... kako je to prekrasno što ćete ubrzo maziti svoje male slatke srečice

Bluebella, vidim da ste našli malu damu za svog frajera pa onda moja i dalje ostaje slobodna  :Wink:  Želim ti sreću na ac... i bez panike... nema smisla plašiti se, u dobrim si rukama i mi svi mislimo na tebe i držimo  :fige:  da sve bude najbolje! 

Ja sam danas pisala ispit i pokušavala smiriti svoju gimnastičarku u trbuhu jer sam se jedva skoncentrirala na ispit koliko si je ženska dala oduška da skače amo-tamo  :Smile:  naravno, u zadnje vrijeme njene akrobacije budu sve bolnije no bez obzira na bol uživam u tome kada osjetim svoju malu sreću...

----------


## Muma

*Bluebella* sretno na AC! Bit će sve super! I čestitam na maminom sinu  :Wink: 
*Maco*, *Moe* sretno ovih zadnjih dana trudnoće! Još malo i maziti ćete se  :Zaljubljen: 
Curama u bolnici šaljem zagrljaje!

----------


## MalaMa

uf. htjela sam vas još sve pozdraviti. posebno moje terminuše. zeza me komp i stisla sam krivo, a nisam završila poruku.
pozdrav malim i velikim trbusima od nas dvije! jooooš samo malo!

----------


## Ginger

cure ~~~~~~~~~ za sve

Bluebella  :Laughing:  narasto piso?
evo malo za ac ~~~~~~~~ 
sve zajedno ste u dobrim rukama

----------


## Bab

Evo i nas malo...
Puno pozdravljamo sve kojima termini kucaju na vrata i želimo lagane porode i najljepše susrete sa bebolincima.
Bluebella, sretno na ac...nema govora da neće sve bit ok...samo hrabro.

Mi smo i dalje u petrovoj...sutra nam je 4 tjedna i vrijeme mi leti ko ludo. Nabavljam si još zadnje stvarčice koje nam trebaju i baš sam sretna jer mi sve ide od ruke...
Za sad je sve mirno...strpljivo čekamo pregled negdje ovaj tjedan a do tada ful mirujemo.

Pusamo vas sve moji skakavci i ja i čuvajte svoje bebuške.

----------


## ksena28

Pusa Bab!!!!!!!! Ljubim vas!

Mi smo sutra na UZV. 16 tt teče. strah konstanta.

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Pusa Bab!!!!!!!! Ljubim vas!
> 
> Mi smo sutra na UZV. 16 tt teče. strah konstanta.


A ja sam samo čekala da javno napišeš  :Very Happy:  Sad ti mogu i ovako forumski  :Very Happy:  čestitat draga Ksena  :Kiss:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Maco, Moe, Mala ma pa proletjelo ovih 8 mjeseci.. Zelim vam najbezbolnije i najveselije skorasnje susrete, jedva cekam da nam podnesete izvjestaje... :Smile: 
Pozdrav i trudnicama po bolnicama, Mare, Bab.... :Smile: 
I svim ostalim trudnicama naravno..

Pusa svima, moj pisonja je jos uvijek solo  :Wink:

----------


## mare41

jedan dan zapustim ovu temu i cuda-drzim fige svima koji su pred porod
bbela, cestitam na sinu, a frki na izboru :Smile: , ko ne voli mladje
đinđo, kiss
bab, vidimo se
ksena, javi sutra
hag svima

----------


## mare41

bubi, pa pomama je za deckima, samo ti biraj

----------


## beilana

A bubi ja bi zakaparila tvog muskica, al nas tata ima vec sad razne hm...odgojne mjerecza njenog buduceg muza, pa ga prepustam nekoj drugoj da se jadan ne pati :D

----------


## andream

Bluebella, sretno na Ac. u dobrim si rukama, i meni je dr Kos u prvoj trudnoći radio istu i sve je bilo - savršeno. isto bio kombinirani tak-tak.
 Ksena, pa čestitam trudnice i sretno sutra na UZV  :Wink:

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella, sretno na Ac. u dobrim si rukama, i meni je dr Kos u prvoj trudnoći radio istu i sve je bilo - savršeno. isto bio kombinirani tak-tak.


još sam unaprijed razmišljala da preskočim kominirani jer sam bila upozorena na mogući lošiji nalaz, al mislim si pa neću odmah na AC .. idemo vidjeti prvo nalaz iz krvi pa ako bude potrebno na AC... al ok! nije mi žao! prvi dan je bila panika, kasnije sam se smirila. još kad mi R rekao da će doći na AC kod Kosa kao podrška... pa mislim si stvarno da nemre proći loše uz njih dvojicu  :Smile: 

*Mare, Bab* i ostale cure po bolnicama  :Kiss:  
terminušama sretno  :pivo:

----------


## 123beba

bubi, ako moja curka bude isto voljela mlađe možemo dogovoriti randevu  :Wink: 

Bab, lijepo te je malo "čuti"! Držite se!

----------


## Bab

jutro mom najdražem pdf-u!!!

Nadam se da su sve mame i bebe dobro spavale a ne kao mi od pol 4 ujutro paaaaaartyyyyyyyy!!!

Nego ja imam jedno mali čudno pitanje za mame koje su rodile carskim rezom.
Da li ste vi kad ste se probudile iz anestezije već imale narukvicu na ruci ili ste ju tek kasnije dobile?
Što mi se više približava susret s mojim ljubavicama to su me počela "mučiti" tak neke bedaste stvari?
Jer sam si ja nekak protumačila da ak je sve ok s bebom da ju odmah dobiješ pa da čim se probudim po tome mogu znati da su mi dobro.

E jesam ga sad zakomplicirala!!
 Vidi se da baš i nisam naspavana, ha?  :Wink: 

uglavnom sve vas pozdravljam i želim jedan lijepi dan.

----------


## coolerica

ja sam bila u spinalnoj ali su me poslije poroda malo uspavali jer su zvali stariju službu da mi izvade jajnik iz nekave zračne duplikature koja se napravila poslije punkcije. narukvicu sam dobila prije nego što su me uspavali (zapravo jako omamili,nije to bila opća), dakle odmah, predamnom i ja i ona. Bilo je : evo mama,vidite curicu a sada pogledajte broj,pogledajte,jel isti, jeste vidila..

----------


## lasta

Nisam rodila na carski ali mislim da je procedura ista,beba se ne iznosi iz prostorije ako nema br. Odnosno uzmu bebu obrisu je obuku stave br. Sve odmah.

----------


## Moe

Obzirom da nisam dobila odgovor na drugoj temi onda ću se i ja ovdje ušvercati. 
Obećavam da više neću postavljati ovakva pitanja. Moderatorica neka izbriše ako je problem.
Poslije carskog - otac može na kratko do mame i bebe ili nije uobičajeno?
 :Grin:

----------


## uporna

> Obzirom da nisam dobila odgovor na drugoj temi onda ću se i ja ovdje ušvercati. 
> Obećavam da više neću postavljati ovakva pitanja. Moderatorica neka izbriše ako je problem.
> Poslije carskog - otac može na kratko do mame i bebe ili nije uobičajeno?


*Moe*, evo ja ću iskustvo iz Petrove, bila je opća anestezija i zbog gužve sam ležala (nas nekoliko) prvo na intenzivnoj gdje su i ostale žene poslije ginekoloških operacija i kad sam se osvjestila do mene su mogli i muž i roditelji i brat - na kratko a dopeljali su mi i sina u krevetiću sa komadom  :Laughing:  - bili su kao mali bračni par u minijaturnom krevetu - preslatki :Zaljubljen: . Kako je na odjelu intenzivne gdje leže carice - mislim da na kratko puste (manja je soba i manje mjesta).

*Bab*, iskreno ne sjećam se da li su mi narukvicu stavili čim sam došla u salu prilikom pripreme (pretpostavljam da da jer za opću ti zavežu ruke i noge), ali mislim da se sa time ne trebaš opterećivati - narukvice se stavljaju sigurno prije nego se razdvoje tj. odnesu dijete/cu od mame.

*Bela* sve će proći ok na AC i nalaz će biti savršen.

Svim trudnjačama koje ste u bolnici puno pusa i da vam vrijeme proleti. 

Terminuše sretne i lagane porode vam želim.

Ostale koje ste domeka ili radite da sve prođe super do kraja.

*ksena* pa ipak si ti iskusna mama - kakav strah - sve će biti u najboljem redu.

----------


## ksena28

uporna, strah... strah zbog krvarenja i hematoma, strah zbog spuštene posteljice... bilo nam je čupavo, čupavije nego prvi put! otud strah!

----------


## 123beba

ksena, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude odlično i da te taj osjećaj straha prođe pa da možeš bezbrižno uživati! Drži se!

----------


## MalaMa

drage okruglice iako je jutro na izmaku evo kuham kavicu, čaj i kakao, a ako vam je to preslabo naći ćemo i nešto žešće  :Grin: 
bab odlično da vrijeme leti! još malo... mare i ti se drži!

moe jel će to mini moe prije nas? vi ste dogovorile susret 10.6. ja imam osjećaj da ću ko slonica biti trudna  :Shock:  

ksena, čestitam! strah je normalan, ali nedaj da te prevlada. sve će biti ok. samo slušaj što stručnjaci kažu i polako. eto već su skoro 4 mj iza vas.

mah mah svima!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *Bab*, iskreno ne sjećam se da li su mi narukvicu stavili čim sam  došla u salu prilikom pripreme (pretpostavljam da da jer za opću ti  zavežu ruke i noge)


uporna ,  kakvo  vezanje  ruku i nogu   :Shock:

----------


## Moe

> moe jel će to mini moe prije nas? vi ste dogovorile susret 10.6. ja imam osjećaj da ću ko slonica biti trudna


Tko zna.. može tebe još večeras primiti, pa da bude na sam termin porod  :Smile: 
Šaljem vibrice za brz i što bezbolniji porod!

----------


## MalaMa

moe nikad se ne zna, to je istina. al nekak mi se ne čini da ćemo pogodit termin.  :Kiss:

----------


## maca papucarica

Ciao ljepotice! Vidim zivnula je tema  :Klap: 

Ajme Bab, pa i vi ste vec daleko dogurali!? Proletilo mi je, kao uostalom i moja trudnoca...

Mi upravo sa pregleda. Kaze dr da je sve skolski, Klempo i dalje uziva u svojoj kucici. Nema naznaka da ce skoro vani, ali po njegovim rijecima, porod je iznenadan dogadaj i mogu me uhvatiti trudovi i na izlasku iz ordinacije ( nisu  :Smile: ), tako da MalaMa, jos stignete uhvatiti termin.

Kapice, uobicajeno je u opcoj anesteziji privezati pacijenta za stol, ne zato da ne moze pobjeci  :Laughing: , vec da ne pada sa stola jer su svi misici opušteni od anestezije.

Pusa svim kinder jajima  :Wink:

----------


## bugaboo

Lijepo vas je citati, uzivajte u svojim bushama i pokretima malih buhtlica, svima zelim sto mirnije trudnoce i lagane porode :Love: 

Nije me bilo neko vrijeme iako vas svako malo citam, cestitam svima od srca :Zaljubljen: , a poseban pozdrav Kseni :Love:  (cestitam na no2).

Trudnicama u bolnici porucujem da izdrze koliko god treba, slusajte svoje doktore i vlastito tijelo, nemojte zanemariti svoje instinkte :Wink: 

Velika pusa :Heart:

----------


## zubic.vila

Evo, samo da vas sve na kratko pozdravimo moj mali anđelak i ja. Frajerić je odlično, čini mi se da na očigled raste. Danas nam je punih tjedan dana i još ne možemo vjerovati da imamo tako divno stvorenje pored nas.
Mama ima i previše mlijeka, pa se svakodnevno mora izdajati po nekoliko puta.
Pozdrav svm okruglicama, a

----------


## zubic.vila

Zeza me mob. Uglavnom, pozdrav svim okruglicama, a posebno mojim terminušama Moe, Maci i MalaMa!

----------


## Bluebella

> Evo, samo da vas sve na kratko pozdravimo moj mali anđelak i ja. Frajerić je odlično, čini mi se da na očigled raste. Danas nam je punih tjedan dana i još ne možemo vjerovati da imamo tako divno stvorenje pored nas.
> Mama ima i previše mlijeka, pa se svakodnevno mora izdajati po nekoliko puta.
> Pozdrav svm okruglicama, a


prekrasno  :Heart:  uživajte  :Klap:

----------


## rozalija

ksena draga moja čestitam ti od srca.
sjetim se našeg susreta u zg 2010. i kako si bila tužna, sa pitanjem hoće li se trudnoća ostvariti  a vidi sada još malo i biti ćeš mamica dva krasna mala bića. Nemoj se plašiti, probaj, znam da nije lako, ali samo hrabro naprijed, dan po dan i izletit će vrijeme, brzo će doći trenutakkada ćeš svoje malo zlato držati u rukama. 
Veliku pusicu šaljem tebi i tvojoj maloj princezi.
terminušama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši susret, da porodi prođu što lakše.
bab pusicaza tebe i tvoje mrvice.
mladim mamicama puno pusica za njih i njihove male bebice.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Evo, samo da vas sve na kratko pozdravimo moj mali anđelak i ja. Frajerić je odlično, čini mi se da na očigled raste. Danas nam je punih tjedan dana i još ne možemo vjerovati da imamo tako divno stvorenje pored nas.
> Mama ima i previše mlijeka, pa se svakodnevno mora izdajati po nekoliko puta.
> Pozdrav svm okruglicama, a


 :Heart:

----------


## MalaMa

zubic malac je sigurno premedeni  :Heart:  uživajte i mazite se. papajte i rastite. cmok!

----------


## Ginger

Bab ja sam prvu curku rodila carskim r pod spinalnom i cim je bila vani, odmah smo dobile narukvice

Zubic, uzivajte

Ja sam nekak bolesna, izgubila glas, boli grlo, kasljem...samo da ne dobijem temperaturu
Inace sam zadnja dva tjedna tak umorna ko da me vlak pregazio, a sad da ne pricam, ufff

----------


## Ginger

Maco bravo za Klempu!

Moe, hoce biti spinalna ili opca?

mare41  :Kiss:

----------


## Moe

> Pusa svim kinder jajima


Hihi, napeto je sad - tko će prvi - MalaMa, ti ili ja?  :Smile: 




> pozdrav svim okruglicama, a posebno mojim terminušama Moe, Maci i MalaMa!


Tako sam sretna radi tebe, zasluženo uživaš, dosta je bilo mirovanja!  :Grin: 




> terminušama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši susret, da porodi prođu što lakše.


Hvala!




> Moe, hoce biti spinalna ili opca?


Ako bude po planu - 10.6. - spinalna. Ako se nešto ranije dogodi po hitnom postupku - onda opća.
Kako se ti osjećaš? Gdje ćeš voditi trudnoću?

Pusa svim novim trudnicama i budućim mamama, sretno dalje!

----------


## Blekonja

moe malo padam s Marsa, ali ako mogu znati kako si dogovorila carski, tj. zbog čega? (nije provokacija, zanimam se zbog sebe)

----------


## mare41

curice, carice, kinderi, svima sretno!
đinđek, proci ce
slusam ovih par dana dr-ove kako pricaju zenama da idu prvo pripremni slabiji bolovi par dana pred porod, kao ne ide to na naglo, aj ti sad znaj, valjda je svakom drugacije

----------


## Gabi25

Mare ja nisam imala nikakve pripremne trudove, moji kad su krenuli bili su odmah na 10-15 min i ništa ih vise nije moglo zaustaviti. Napisat ću priču s poroda kad dođem doma i uhvatim vremena. 
Sretno svima u iščekivanju, a poseban kiss cuvalicama u bolnicama!

----------


## ksena28

hvala svima!

mi smo eto dobro, rastemo i procjenjeni smo na 150 gr što je školski u 16 tt  :Smile:  doktorica se svojski pomučila oko mog špeka pa natjera malca da pokaže pimpač i nema dileme - stiže nam Jura! 

*Šumskovoće*, nadam se da će tvoji dečki bit dobri prijatelji mom malom na ferijama  :Smile: 

Ljubim vas sve, a posebno *Gabi25* i njenu krasoticu

----------


## maca papucarica

> curice, carice, kinderi, svima sretno!
> đinđek, proci ce
> slusam ovih par dana dr-ove kako pricaju zenama da idu prvo pripremni slabiji bolovi par dana pred porod, kao ne ide to na naglo, aj ti sad znaj, valjda je svakom drugacije


Ja sam imala pripremne trudove prije tocno tjedan dana  :Unsure:  (2 i po tjedna prije termina)
Trajali su 24 sata, nisu me otvarali i otad imam otprilike svaki drugi dan bolove u krizima i pritisak u preponama, te osjecam kao da si maleni glavicom krci put.  
Drugih naznaka skorog poroda zasad nema.

Ksena28 bravo za velikog sincinu  :Very Happy: 

Ginger, zelim ti brzi oporavak

Gabi25  :Kiss:  maloj slatkici i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  da sto prije dodete kuci.

----------


## MalaMa

jutro cure.
ja sam vam jutros zbunjena. nešto mi je čudno. boli me, ali mi se čini kao da je problem s probavom. tako me znalo i prije koji put zafrknut, ali sad traje već nekih sat vremena. čekam da se smiri ili pojača. nije niš pravilno ni jasno. jel to samo cura zeza da će danas? kakti termin joj je pa da malo isprovocira mamu.  :Smile:  vidjet ćemo.
moe i ja u natjecanju. tko će prije...  :Smile: )

----------


## Mali Mimi

MalaMa i Moe sretno!

----------


## Muma

*MalaMa*, *Moe*, *maca papucarica*  :fige:  Još ćemo ovdje otvoriti kladionicu koja će prije, ha ha ha  :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

MalaMa a možda ti uskoro krene prirodno čišćenje i onda prava stvar  :Smile: 


mi danas (7tt) bili na još jednom pregledu, ovaj put kod moje soc.ginićke 
mrvica je u tjedan dana puuuno narasla i ima 1 cm!!!
slušali smo kako srčeko snažno kucka  :Zaljubljen: 
i sve ostalo super
u jednom trenutku me štrecnulo, gleda ona pomno na uzv i pita: a koliko su vam ono vratili?  :Shock:  čini mi se da nazirem i drugu žumanjčanu vrećicu, al zakržljalu
skoro me infatkt strefio (*Argente*, vidiš ti ovo?)  :Laughing: 
dobila sam hrpu uputnica za vadit ovo i ono...al nema veze, za to ću rado pustiti krvce
ah da, i gljivice imama pa sam dobila i vaginalete
uglavnom, jupiiiiiiii !!!!!!!

----------


## Bluebella

> *MalaMa*, *Moe*, *maca papucarica*  Još ćemo ovdje otvoriti kladionicu koja će prije, ha ha ha


ja se kladim na macu  :Smile: 

p.s. Muma ... tak budu i za mene, tebe i željkicu jednog dana... mi smo tu negdje sa terminima .....

----------


## Muma

> ja se kladim na macu 
> 
> p.s. Muma ... tak budu i za mene, tebe i željkicu jednog dana... mi smo tu negdje sa terminima .....


Ja im neću ništa coprati da me ne psuju u rađaoni  :Laughing: 

Da, u pravu si, i mi ćemo biti terminuše  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Mali Mimi

E tako smo kismet, Blekonja, i ja terminuše, baš fora a Argente nas šiša za tjedan dana ali možemo i nju računati za utakmicu :Yes:

----------


## butterfly101

jutro cure...kako je lijepo pročitat ovako vesele vijesti...hm,sad gledam,ono meni je jutro,još sam u piđami i sa šalicom kave sjedim kao da je 8h. ma baš sam se uljenila i uživam u ovim predivnim i duuuugo ćekanim trenucima. 
mi sutra zaokružujemo 14tt. jupi!
šaljem svima veeeliki kisss i bebicama mah-mah, samo neka nam lijepo rastu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

butterfly nek si se i ti nama pridružila, ajme a ja odkad sam trudna uopće ne mogu spavati duže budim se u 7, 8 ujutro ko da mi se negdje žuri!

----------


## butterfly101

hej mimi,ma  najveća moja podrško, nadam se da ste vas dvoje super i da sjajiš na kilometre!
evo svako toliko bacim oko,a i prije neko sam ostala trudna virila sam na ovaj topić i jedva čekala pridružiti se!
a ja sam ti prava pospanka, jedino me zafrkava pišanje utoku noći (barem 3 puta) pa nadoknađujem.

----------


## ksena28

opet krv, ja ću poluditi  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## frka

drž' se, ksena - bit će to ok! bebac je već veliki i teško da mu hematom može naškoditi... a posteljica se ima vremena dići...

i super za pišonju  :Smile: 

cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(p.s. ne mora biti nikakvih pripremnih trudova - to je fakat individualno...)

----------


## Muma

*ksena28* drži se, bit će sve ok  :fige:   :Love:

----------


## MalaMa

cure mene još boli. bila 3 puta na vc. razmaci svakojaki od 7 do 15 min. sad zadnji put na dnevnom malo sukrvice. čini mi se da je krenulo ali još ću biti doma dok se ne iskristalizira. evo zadnje me boljelo u 12 h. sad ću vidjeti kad će sljedeći.
vidim da se kladionica otvorila  :Laughing:

----------


## MalaMa

evo ga. 7 min

----------


## frka

MalaMa, stvarno izgleda da je krenulo... topli savjet - ne žuri u bolnicu. kad su me otpuštali iz bolnice, rekli su da niti ne pomišljam krenuti dok god trudovi nisu bar sat vremena na 5 min. na kraju sam bila ponovo hospitalizirana do poroda i onda su nam rekli da ih ni ne zovemo dok nisu na 2 min. stvarno nema potrebe za žurbom (osim ako misliš da nešto nije ok) - to te samo može dovesti do milijun nepotrebnih intervencija...

Sretno!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

MalaMa pa jel ne bi trebala u bolnicu?
ksena drži se i ja mislim da neće naškoditi hematom tako velikom bebaču, probaj mirovati možda ti je i od posteljice to krvarenje? Ja bih zvala dr. na tvom mjestu pa čisto da čujem što misli

----------


## Mali Mimi

Vidiš ti kako pojma nemam ja mislila da treba ići čim je takva situacija s trudovima

----------


## nova21

MalaMa pa i termin je danas, samo smireno, bit će sve ok.

----------


## Muma

*MalaMa*  :Very Happy:  nek je to to i da se što prije maziš s bebicom!

----------


## maca papucarica

MalaMa izgleda je mala djevojcica tocna ko Svicarski satic  :Zaljubljen: . 
Ukoliko te nije frka, budi kuci, setkaj, lezi, tusiraj se, skakuci na lopti i kad se trudovi ustale na 5-8 minuta i budu stvarno bolni (ili pukne vodenjak) lagano u bolnicu (tako sam se bar ja dogovorila sa glavnom primaljom koja podrzava moj plan poroda).
Zelim ti brz i lagan porod, pa da sto prije zagrlis malu ljubavicu.

Ne bi ni ja imala nista protiv da Klempo uskoro krene...
Koliko god mi je lijepo biti trudna, sad vec stvarno jedva cekam da poljubim naseg malog zapca  :Heart:

----------


## Bubimitka81

S obzirom da je otvorena kladionica, ja sve ulazem na Malu m.
Draga nek ti porod prodje sto brze i bezbolnije, jedva cekamo izvjestaj  :Very Happy:

----------


## frka

> Vidiš ti kako pojma nemam ja mislila da treba ići čim je takva situacija s trudovima


počni čitati o porodu  :Smile:  što kasnije dođeš, to bolje (osim ako ti nešto nije sumnjivo). u protivnom ćeš samo završiti solo u predrađaoni satima ili prikovana za krevet i s dripom u veni. frendica me zvala u 2 ujutro da ima jake trudove svakih 15 min. ja joj rekla da se otušira, odmara i radi što god joj paše dok god trudovi ne postanu ful česti i dugi. zovem je u 3, a ona pred bolnicom - muž joj se ukakio da će roditi doma i odveo je u bolnicu čim su trudovi pali na 7 min. jadna se 12 sati prikovana za krevet mučila na dripu. ne ide to tako brzo i nema smisla provesti većinu vremena u bolnici. ja sam bila otvorena mjesecima i jako se brzo otvarala kad je porod počeo, a trudovi na 2 min su mi trajali sigurno 2 sata. a ni osoblje nije oduševljeno kad im žene dođu čim trudovi počnu pa to obično rješavaju ubrzavanjem  :Rolling Eyes:  a i ako ti ne uvale drip i prokinu vodenjak, samo ćeš provesti tko zns koliko sati u predrađaoni - na nepoznatom teritoriju i okružena nepoznatim ljudima (što jako često i utječe na tijek poroda, tj. uspori ga ili čak zaustavi pa eto opet razloga za intervencije). samo laganini i bez žurbe (naravno, ako se radi o zdravoj trudnoći bez komplikacija).

----------


## MalaMa

cure hvala na savjetima i podršci. bubi sve si uložila na nas. nadam se da te nećemo iznevjeriti  :Smile: 
naši trudovi šaraju 8 min, pa 9 pa 4, pa opet 9. doma sam i ručak skuhala i prašinu obrisala. otuširala se i sve po malo. ne mislim jurit u bolnicu još. kuma mi je primalja pa me i ona savjetovala da ne idem nikud. vodenjak nije iscurio tako da nemamo što žuriti. muža sam poslala raditi. još mi možemo i do navečer ovako.
maco znam da ste nestrpljivi. joj ja sam zadnjih dana mislila da ovo nikad neće doći.  :Smile: 
ksena ~~~~ da prestane zezat to krvaruckanje.

----------


## Muma

*MalaMa* kako kaže *maca*...lopta...ili možda koji hororac  :kokice:   :Laughing:  Zvala bih te ja da ideš sa mnom večeras na Zvjezdane staze 3D, ali ipak ti želim da ti sve ovo što brže prođe i da tad već bude princeza s vama...ili gotovo a vama.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> počni čitati o porodu  što kasnije dođeš, to bolje (osim ako ti nešto nije sumnjivo). u protivnom ćeš samo završiti solo u predrađaoni satima ili prikovana za krevet i s dripom u veni. frendica me zvala u 2 ujutro da ima jake trudove svakih 15 min. ja joj rekla da se otušira, odmara i radi što god joj paše dok god trudovi ne postanu ful česti i dugi. zovem je u 3, a ona pred bolnicom - muž joj se ukakio da će roditi doma i odveo je u bolnicu čim su trudovi pali na 7 min. jadna se 12 sati prikovana za krevet mučila na dripu. ne ide to tako brzo i nema smisla provesti većinu vremena u bolnici. ja sam bila otvorena mjesecima i jako se brzo otvarala kad je porod počeo, a trudovi na 2 min su mi trajali sigurno 2 sata. a ni osoblje nije oduševljeno kad im žene dođu čim trudovi počnu pa to obično rješavaju ubrzavanjem  a i ako ti ne uvale drip i prokinu vodenjak, samo ćeš provesti tko zns koliko sati u predrađaoni - na nepoznatom teritoriju i okružena nepoznatim ljudima (što jako često i utječe na tijek poroda, tj. uspori ga ili čak zaustavi pa eto opet razloga za intervencije). samo laganini i bez žurbe (naravno, ako se radi o zdravoj trudnoći bez komplikacija).


Čitam ali nisam baš našla neku dobru literaturu koja bi odgovorila na sva moja pitanja, OK jasno mi je da ne treba žuriti u bolnicu (iako nisam baš proučala na koliko min. trebaju biti trudovi da postane gusto) .

----------


## zubic.vila

MalaMa sretno! I ja se slažem da ne treba žuriti u bolnicu. Meni je pukao vodenjak pa sam morala. Al opet od 1.30 do 8 nije se događalo ništa. Samo sam ležala priključena na ctg. Trudovi se smanjili. Porod mi nije baš bio najljepši pa o tome neću pisati
Ali čim imaš taj pritisak na d. crijevo, to je to!
Da čim prije ugledaš svoju ljepoticu!

----------


## tina29

oooooo pa tu je veselo!!! MalaMa sretno i da porod bude što lakši,brzi i bezbolan i da čim prije grlite svoju ljubav! puse!!!

----------


## Bluebella

*MalaMa* ..sretno . i da bude što bezbolnije 

*ksena* ja sam od 7 tjedna tri puta prokrvarila.. nije bilo ugodno za vidjeti krv, ali evo još uvijek je sve ok iako još uvijek krvarim pomalo.
samo lezi i polako... meni je doktor govorio dok nema grčeva i bolova a krv nije svježa sve je ok...

----------


## Argente

Mimi, na tečaju kažu kad budu na 5 min, znači ako dođeš prije da si stvarno uranila  :Grin:  (osim ako nije pukao vodenjak, onda odmah). 
Bubimitka, lako se sad kladit  :lool: 
Ginger  :Laughing:  respect
MalaMa, kako uzbudljivo! Izvještavaj nas dok možeš, čekamo ovdje!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Danas ćemo valjda proći taj dio na tečaju pa ću biti pametnija :Grin:

----------


## paty

malama meni su trudovi počeli u podne,kod pišanja malo sukrvice budući da sam bila u 38 tj pretpostavljala sam da su lažni,
mjerila sam kada mi dolaze,tako sve do 5 sati ujutro,odšetala do bolnice laganog hoda 45min.zaprimili me u 6 sati.
 odveli me odma u rađaonu,pustili me još sat vremena da se otvorim,pošto je to išlo malo sporije, dali mi drip i probili mi vodenjak i rodila poslije 9 sati.
boravak u rađaoni ccca 3 sata nije strašno

----------


## MalaMa

paty, cure, evo tako i moji još uvijek nepravilnog razmaka. baš sam si legla malo odspavat, misleći ma niš od toga, kad me ulovio tako jako da sam htjela vrištat. nisam pametna. čekam da se ustabile. i dalje šeću i do 15 min razmaka.

----------


## hope31

MalaMa sretno :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

MalaMa joj sretno,stvarno još malo i imaš bebicu u naručju... meni to  izgleda tako daleko,nikako vrijeme ne prolazi,a kad čitam o porodu hvata me panika.
sretnoooo

----------


## lara39+

pozdrav, nova sam na ovom forumu. ovo mi je 5 ivf. transfer je bio 2 dan 2 mrvice. 14dnt beta 50 , 17dnt beta 258, 19 dnt beta 436.
molim vas ako neko ima iskustva sa betama dali je ovo mali porast bete u 48 sati?

----------


## corinaII

MalaMa sretno  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## anabela1

MalaMa sretno

----------


## hope31

frka aj ocisti inbox pokusavam ti poslat poruku al ne da :Smile:

----------


## Moe

Vidim da se tu neke kladionice otvaraju. Samo da vas pozdravim iz bolnicke sobe  :Wink: 
MalaMa sretno!  :Kiss:

----------


## Moe

Blekonja - carski radi placente previe (nazalost).

----------


## kismet

> pozdrav, nova sam na ovom forumu. ovo mi je 5 ivf. transfer je bio 2 dan 2 mrvice. 14dnt beta 50 , 17dnt beta 258, 19 dnt beta 436.
> molim vas ako neko ima iskustva sa betama dali je ovo mali porast bete u 48 sati?




http://www.ivfconnections.com/‎
tu možeš provjeriti...ali to je sve vrlo individualno, prvi uvz je najpouzdaniji, za kojih tjedan dana...sretno!

----------


## hope31

Moe sretno :Smile: da se uskoro mazis sa mini moe :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Non stop virkam ovdje da vidim razvoj situacija..a sad je neko zatisje, nadam se da je sve ok, malo cu ~~~~~~~~~~~ nasim curama koje su predporod.. Sretno curke!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mala ma kakva je situacija?

Moe zar je gimnasticarka uranila kad ste vec u bolnici?!

----------


## Moe

Odlucili su me zadrzati do poroda. Da nas imaju na oku.

----------


## MalaMa

Dobro jutro drage moje. Nocas sam postala mama  :Smile: . Moja mrvica se rodila s 3260 i 49cm. Iako su trudovi bili rijetki brzo se to odvilo i sve je u redu. Puse svima. Moe sretno, ti si na redu  :Smile:

----------


## medonija

dobro jutro!
 :Bouncing:  :Very Happy: 
MalaMa čestitike i puse Princezi!

obzirom da je jutro počelo s ovako divnom vijesti i očekujemo ih još uskoro od Mace i Moe, jutros uz kavu, čaj poslužujem i rakijicu!(sva sreća da smijemo bar ovu virtualnu :Grin: )

----------


## 123beba

MalaMa čestitam!!!!! Želim ti brz oporavak i da se za koji dan mazite i pazite kod kuće svi skupa!   :Smile:  Uživaj u svojoj srećici!

Moe, da sve bude što lakše i brže pa da se i vi brzo mazite!  :Smile:  Neka te tamo na brdu čuvaju do najljepšeg susreta!

Maco, kako si nam ti?

Medonija, ja ću onda jednu kratku za naše velike i male cure... Živjele!!!!

Imate li savjet što bi mi pomoglo kod upaljenog grla? Znam da strepsils ne smijem...

----------


## medonija

> Imate li savjet što bi mi pomoglo kod upaljenog grla? Znam da strepsils ne smijem...


ovu kratku prokuhaj i popi još vruću! :Wink: 
šalim se, mislim da nema druge nego puno vrućeg čaja s medom

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mala ma čestitam na maloj princezi  :Zaljubljen:   uživajte..

Moe i vi ćete još malo  :Smile: 

Maca nam se pritajila  :Wink:

----------


## 123beba

> ovu kratku prokuhaj i popi još vruću!
> šalim se, mislim da nema druge nego puno vrućeg čaja s medom


a ne bi bilo loše prokuhati pa dodati meda i sigurno liječi  :Wink:  samo mislim da se mojoj maloj dami ne bi svidjelo  :Smile:  ah, nadam se da.ce proći čim prije i da se neće pogoršati...

----------


## Bubimitka81

123 beba a da probaš proprženi šečer sa mlijekom?

----------


## Ginger

*MalaMa * čestitam!! super ste vi to odradile!

123beba ja ti imam isti problem...trpim...
najgore mi je na poslu kad mi dođe klijent, a kolegica ne može preuzeti...ja pričam, a suze mi idu
uzmem neke obične mentol bombone, al ništa to ne pomaže

----------


## mare41

malama, cestitam na ljepotici!
moe, jel da da nam je dobro u all inclusive :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

mare moja  :Kiss:  

Moe, tek sam sad skužila da si u bolnici
ma neka vas na sigurnom, nakon svega, nije to ništa teško za male smotuljke

----------


## Mali Mimi

MalaMa i rodila ti nama, baš lijepo, čestitam na princezi :Very Happy: 
bebo i Ginger i ja imam s tim svako malo problema u biti više sa sinusima pa kad se zakomplicira pređe i na grlo, probajte ispirati sinuse s onim rinohornom ja sam cijelu zimu i proljeće na tome i jedino me to održava, tako ćete razrijediti taj sekret koji se spušta u grlo (kad je bilo akutno sam i 3 put dnevno ispirala)

----------


## kismet

MalaMa, čestitam od srca na princezi, bravo!

----------


## hope31

MalaMa cestitam :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Ja sam jučer pokušala sa špinanim šećerom ali nije baš puno pomoglo, a sada sam išla do ljekarne pa sam usput pitala jel smijem ja nešto koristiti za grlo i dala mi je žena neke pastile za djecu koje su na bazi propolisa... To ću isprobat da vidimo jel pomaže.

----------


## legal alien

Cestitam MalaMa! Expresno ste vas dvije to odradile.
Svim curama koje partijaju po raznim bolnicama da im vrijeme sto prije I bezbolnije prodje!

Zna li netko ako rodis na carski kada mozes na kratki put avionom? Naime moj profa mi je preporucio carski u petrovoj. Osim sto nemam pojma kako najbezbolnije I najsigurnije doci iz du u zg u 35.tjednu, brine me I kako se vratiti sa malim bebushama. Ima li netko iskustva?

----------


## Mali Mimi

legal alien pa hoće li te uopće primiti na avion u tim tjednima, znam da neke aviokompanije ne primaju trudnice u visokoj trudnoći

----------


## Muma

*MalaMa*  :Very Happy:  čestitam ti od srca, tebi i tatici! Uživaj sa svojom bebicom  :Zaljubljen: 
*maco*, *Moe* držite se cure još malo! Kao sve buduće mamice u bolnici  :Love:

----------


## tina29

*MalaMa* čestitke od srca,brz oporavak i uživaj u princezi  :Zaljubljen: 
curama u bolnici veliki pozdrav i puse!
a i ostalim trudnicama  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## ksena28

Cestitam i ja MalaMa

----------


## Bluebella

MalaMa Čestitam na curki  :Very Happy:

----------


## butterfly101

MalaMa čestitm od srca... predivno, želim ti brz oporavak

----------


## corinaII

MalaMa čestitam od srca  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 



Crvenkapo disi se sakrila ? Kako je prošao uzv?

----------


## zubic.vila

MalaMa čestitke na princezi! Uživajte!

----------


## milasova8

MalaMa,cestitam na curici :Smile: 

Moe,jos malo ce i moja snajka upoznati ovaj svijet :Smile:  sretno draga!!

Maco ,ajde javi se da vidimo u kojoj ste fazi..

Ja cu se posluziti virtualnom rakijom,a zapravo cu popiti kavicu na suncu- napokon!!!

----------


## Loly

*MalaMa* čestitam!

----------


## kismet

*moe, maco*, vi ste slijedeće na redu za brz i što manje bolan porod; *moe*- ne brini draga zbog sekcije, ležala sam 4x na intenzivnoj i carice su se puno brže dizale od mene, a bome i dojile svoje bebiće (jedini lijepi trenuci u intenzivnoj, kad mamama dovezu bebice u onim kolicima i daju na maženje i dojenje  :Smile: )
*milasova*, ti i tvoj momčić sitno brojite do upoznavanja, nek bude brzo i lako, trgnut ću jednu virtualnu žesticu u to ime  :Laughing: 
*butterfly, bbella, ksena, tina, muma, corinna, kapice*, sve naše trudnjače- velika pusa

poseban pozdrav * ležalicama* (mare, mislim na tebe) i mojoj terminuši *mimi* - možda na kraju ugovorimo kakav brak na 5. katu, ovdje je sve rasprodano  :Cool:

----------


## vatra86

HB da je sve dobro proslo..MalaMa i ja ti cestitam na curici...sad se lijepo mazite i pazite.. 
Ostalim terminusama puuno srece
i sto brzi oporavak...pratim vas..

----------


## Mali Mimi

kismet važi :Laughing:

----------


## cvjet

MalaMa čestitam od srca i sad se ljepo mazi sa malom princezom nemogu ni zamislit kakav je to osječaj...Veliki pozdrav svim curama sve ste super,crvenkapice sta je bilo jučer nejavljaš se javiii seee ...

----------


## bubekica

*MalaMa* cestitam!  :Heart:

----------


## butterfly101

*kismet*  :Kiss:

----------


## anddu

Malama čestitam :Heart: . Legal nisam sigurna hoće li te primiti u avion, odnosno hoće li ti itko dati odobrenje za let u 35 tt. Mi danas prvi dan bez partusistena, počelo je i naše odbrojavanje u sitno, sad je na gospođici da se odluči kad će nam stići.

----------


## maca papucarica

MalaMa cestitam na malenoj djevojcici  :Heart:  i skolski odradenom poslu! Prava si hrabra mamica!  :Klap: 

Moe, da ti ovih par dana proleti pa da i ti u ponedjeljak zagrlis vasu ljepoticu!

Svim okruglicama  :Kiss: !

Mi se nismo pritajili nego ja toliko zvrndam po okolo da nisam stigla nista napisati. Kod nas je sve mirno i ugodno, maternica radi redovnu gimnastiku, ali jos su to bezbolne pripremne kontrakcije. 
Bluebella, sva sreca da nisi sve ulozila na nas, jer bi sve prokockala  :Laughing:

----------


## Moe

Heeej MalaMa cestitam na smotuljku koji ce uveseljavati vase zivote!
Maco tebi saljem posebne pozdrave!
Svima zahvaljujem na dobrim zeljama, sad strpljivo cekamo ponedjeljak!  :Smile:

----------


## frka

Čestitam, MalaMa!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo mene  ....
......a sta  da  vam  kazem   :Sad:    nemam  lijepe  vijesti  ,  nisam htjela  vas  rastuzit  ali  bi ipak trebale  znati   ,
moje mrve  vise nema  :Crying or Very sad:   srce  je stalo  i  danas  kiretaza  napravljena  .....eto  , tuga  tuga  tuga

----------


## Majuška

:Crying or Very sad:  Crvenkapo
strašno mi je žao....

----------


## hope31

uhh crvenkapice strasno mi je zao,drzi se :Sad:

----------


## anddu

crvenkapice, žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

ajoj crvenkapo pa kako, baš mi je žao, strašno :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Muma

*crvenkapice* ovo je stvarno šok, žao mi je!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## corinaII

Crvenkapo moja  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## ksena28

ma miša mu stvarno nije fer! crvenkapo, prežalosna je ova vijest!

----------


## Bluebella

> evo mene  ....
> ......a sta  da  vam  kazem     nemam  lijepe  vijesti  ,  nisam htjela  vas  rastuzit  ali  bi ipak trebale  znati   ,
> moje mrve  vise nema   srce  je stalo  i  danas  kiretaza  napravljena  .....eto  , tuga  tuga  tuga


jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Snekica

Zar opet?! Pretuzno! Grlim...

----------


## Ginger

crvenkapo  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
strašno, tako mi je žao...
nemam riječi  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## legal alien

> legal alien pa hoće li te uopće primiti na avion u. tim tjednima, znam da neke aviokompanije ne primaju trudnice u visokoj trudnoći


Kaze prof V da mogu letit do 32.tjedna. Opet to znaci iznajmit stan u zg I camit sama do odlaska u bolnicu. I onda putovat nazad sa bebama od par dana? Nisam pametna. Idem malo cackat po forumu ako ima slicnih iskustava.

----------


## legal alien

Kapice nemam sto reci osim da mi je jako zao.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ok do 32. ali ti si tamo napisala da bi u 35. tjednu

----------


## žužy

Ajme *crvenkapice*  :Sad: ,jako mi je žao...zbilja nije fer...

----------


## anabela1

crvenkapice, žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ajme kapice, u soku sam.. Grlim  :Love:

----------


## butterfly101

*crvenkapice* žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Mury

> evo mene  ....
> ......a sta  da  vam  kazem     nemam  lijepe  vijesti  ,  nisam htjela  vas  rastuzit  ali  bi ipak trebale  znati   ,
> moje mrve  vise nema   srce  je stalo  i  danas  kiretaza  napravljena  .....eto  , tuga  tuga  tuga


*Crvenkapice*, mila moja, srce mi se raspalo kada sam ovo pročitala  :Crying or Very sad: !!! Tako sam sada bijesna, vrištala bih, lupala glavom....pa zašto, zašto, zašto...? Bože do kada ovako? Hoćemo li mi pojedine sa ovoga foruma ikada doživjeti svoju sreću? Koliko Ti još suza, patnje i boli moramo dati, ima li tomu kraja? Ajme kako sam tužna...draga moja drži mi se, molit ću za tvoju snagu, ne znam što drugo ti mogu reći, jer svaka riječ je suvišna  :Sad: !!! Grlim te puno, puno  :Love:

----------


## 123beba

crvenkapice, tako mi je žao... baš sam mislila na tebe i nadala se da će sve ipak biti ok... Drži se!

----------


## tina29

*crvenkapo* nemam riječi,jako mi je žao,grlim,drži se. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mostarka86

> *Crvenkapice*, mila moja, srce mi se raspalo kada sam ovo pročitala !!! Tako sam sada bijesna, vrištala bih, lupala glavom....pa zašto, zašto, zašto...? Bože do kada ovako? Hoćemo li mi pojedine sa ovoga foruma ikada doživjeti svoju sreću? Koliko Ti još suza, patnje i boli moramo dati, ima li tomu kraja? Ajme kako sam tužna...draga moja drži mi se, molit ću za tvoju snagu, ne znam što drugo ti mogu reći, jer svaka riječ je suvišna !!! Grlim te puno, puno


sve rečeno, nemam riječi  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ljubilica

*crvenkapice* strašno mi je žao!!!!

----------


## Moe

Crvenkapo i nebo place  :Sad:  tuzan dan. Bas mi je zao!

----------


## maca papucarica

Kapice, draga, toliko mi je zao....  :Sad: 

Nemam rijeci...
Na kraj pameti mi nije bilo da bi se tako nesto moglo dogoditi.

 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## spodoba

Crvenkapo.. zao mi je draga...nemam rijeci  :Sad: 
Bas sam mislila ce se turbulence smiriti..

----------


## kismet

crvenkapice, jako mi je žao, baš sam mislila da će sve biti ok, nemam ti što pametno reći, vjerujem da je tuga pregolema...

----------


## Frćka

> evo mene  ....
> ......a sta  da  vam  kazem     nemam  lijepe  vijesti  ,  nisam htjela  vas  rastuzit  ali  bi ipak trebale  znati   ,
> moje mrve  vise nema   srce  je stalo  i  danas  kiretaza  napravljena  .....eto  , tuga  tuga  tuga


Jako mi je žao! Nemam riječi...

----------


## srecha

MalaMa čestitam vam od srca na maloj ljepotici!

Crvenkapice,što reći...žao mi je...      :'(   
Sve vas pratim svakodnevno....nadam se,veselim i žalostim s vama...

----------


## amazonka

Crvenkapice, žao mi je...da, nitko nije ovo zaslužio...
nemam riječi...

----------


## inaa

> *Crvenkapice*, mila moja, srce mi se raspalo kada sam ovo pročitala !!! Tako sam sada bijesna, vrištala bih, lupala glavom....pa zašto, zašto, zašto...? Bože do kada ovako? Hoćemo li mi pojedine sa ovoga foruma ikada doživjeti svoju sreću? Koliko Ti još suza, patnje i boli moramo dati, ima li tomu kraja? Ajme kako sam tužna...draga moja drži mi se, molit ću za tvoju snagu, ne znam što drugo ti mogu reći, jer svaka riječ je suvišna !!! Grlim te puno, puno


Mury draga,sve si rekla,nemam što dodati

----------


## milasova8

Ajme,u soku sam :Sad: 
Nisam ni sanjala da bi ti se tako sta moglo dogoditi,draga crvenkapice :Sad: 
Jaako mi je zao,grozno..nemam rijeci..

----------


## tetadoktor

grozno.

 kapice, grlim  :Sad:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Crvenkapice*, strašno mi je žao.. :Love:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Dobro jutro drage moje. Nocas sam postala mama .


Čestitam!

----------


## nina70

MalaMa, iskrene čestitke  :Klap:

----------


## nina70

*Crvenkapice* ne znam što bih rekla! Kakva tuga i nepravda!
A tako sam se radovala tvojoj trudnoći....  :Love:  Nemam riječi

----------


## amazonka

MalaMa, čestitam

----------


## innu

Crvenkapice, pretužno, drži se :Love:

----------


## frka

crvenkapice draga, žao mi je jako  :Sad:

----------


## Mojca

Ajme Crvenkapice...  :Sad:  
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Pa nije fer... 
Grlim te. Užasno mi je žao.

----------


## sara10

*Crvenkapice* nemam riječi utjehe, neizmjerno mi je žao... molit ću se da ti Bog da snagu...

----------


## cvjet

crvenkapice...nemam riječi da te utješim meni je danas dva tjedna od mog gubitka i još mi ništa nije jasno i još sam jako tužna...jedino što se promjenilo je da nisam ljuta a bila sam strašno ljuta na Boga danas je jedino to drukčije u molitvi je spas....

----------


## lasta

Kapice tako jako mi je zao...znam da su sve rijeci tako suvisne...koja tuga...grlim vas

----------


## Argente

ajoj, kakva divna i kakva tužna vijest 

MalaMa, čestitam, čekamo priču!!

crvenkapice, što reći...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## vedre

O Kapice draga pretužno i preteško.

----------


## ljube

crvenkapice, žao mi je, baš tužno...

----------


## legal alien

> Ok do 32. ali ti si tamo napisala da bi u 35. tjednu


Ako bi isla avionom onda je 32.tjedan zadnji u kojem komu putovati. Eventualno autom u 35.tjednu ali u etapama. Jedan dan do splita pa spavanjac I sutra za zgb. Jer ako dodjem u zgb u 32.tjednu moram iznajmiti smjestaj I cekati hospitalizaciju. Glupo mi je da mm trosi godisnji za taj dio, radje bi da je na go nakon poroda.
A nastojat cu pronaci dobrog ginica u du bolnici koji je imao dosta twin trudnoca da se upozna s mojim stanjem...just in case

Koja kombinatorika...

Anddu javi se ako si po gradu ovih dana za setnju I slajic! Jos samo malo.

----------


## Mali Mimi

A baš sam to mislila reći, pa zar nema tamo nekog doktora u kog bi se mogla pouzdati, ili da odeš u 32. tjednu ako imaš neki smještaj gore? Ja ne bih u 35. tjednu sa twinsima na tako dalek put, da se ne bi još putem porodila

----------


## milasova8

Drage moje,evo mene s pregleda-cerviks skroz skracen,totalka..u utorak sam hospitalizirana-curke  u petrovoj dolazim vam na druzenje..pusa

----------


## Mali Mimi

milasova sretno, koliko si sad trudna?

----------


## crvenkapica77

milasova  sretno    
MalaMa   cestitam  



hvala  vam  cure   :Heart:

----------


## frka

legal, nije mi jasno zašto bi te uopće slali u Zg ako dođeš do 35tt - pa tad je kritični period iza vas i ako se bebe tada i rode, nema razloga da se nešto zakomplicira. a inkubatore (ako bi uopće bili potrebni) moraju imati. fakat ne kužim logiku. drugo da ti prijeti full rani porod - onda je Petrova najsigurnije mjesto jer imaju najbolju opremu za bebe, ali ovo stvarno ne kužim...

milasova ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (ako se ne varam, i vi ste off the hook s kritičnim periodom?)

----------


## milasova8

Mi smo danas 34+2..dobro je,ali voljela bi barem do 37 t da izdrzimo..
Prosli smo kriticno razdoblje i ne bojim se..
Hvala vam :Smile:

----------


## clover

> Drage moje,evo mene s pregleda-cerviks skroz skracen,totalka..u utorak sam hospitalizirana-curke  u petrovoj dolazim vam na druzenje..pusa


Milasova..svaki put nakon što sam ja na pregledu i ti se javiš..izgleda da se slijedimo..i ti si kod dr. R. u Petrovoj?
Ja se moram prijaviti već u ponedjeljak i do kraja sam tamo..uh..nadam se da će moja velika beba ipak malo požuritii da neću morati 4tjedna biti u bolnici...

----------


## milasova8

Clover,mozda si bila ispred mene danas..eto druzit cemo se..ja sam isto treala u pon.alu sam molila da mi pomaknu za utorak da mogu po uputnicu i stic pripremit stvarcice za bolnicu..
Javi u kojoj si sobi,,isto sam kod prof.R pa mozda nas smjeste u istu sobu ak bude bilo mjesta..

----------


## clover

Milasova, bilo bi krasno da smo zajedno iako se ne poznajemo :Smile:  Ja sam danas bila jedina sa mužem u čekaoni i imala sam naajveći trbuh, pa me nisi mogla fulati  :Smile:

----------


## anddu

> legal, nije mi jasno zašto bi te uopće slali u Zg ako dođeš do 35tt - pa tad je kritični period iza vas i ako se bebe tada i rode, nema razloga da se nešto zakomplicira. a inkubatore (ako bi uopće bili potrebni) moraju imati. fakat ne kužim logiku. drugo da ti prijeti full rani porod - onda je Petrova najsigurnije mjesto jer imaju najbolju opremu za bebe, ali ovo stvarno ne kužim...
> 
> milasova ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (ako se ne varam, i vi ste off the hook s kritičnim periodom?)


Dok se legal ne javi, ja ću ti odgovoriti - ne šalje nju nitko iz Dbk u Petrovu, nego ona sama o tome razmišlja budući da je njihov MPO pacijent (legal ti nadopuni i ispravi ako sam u krivu  :Smile: 

Cure je li trudovi krenu kao PMS bolovi, dolje nisko. Mene sve nešto od jutros boli, pa malo u donjem dijelu leđa pa malo u donjem dijelu trbuha, ali sve nepravilno i bez glave i repa

----------


## frka

čekaj, milasova - ti si doma? hospitalizirat će te sljedeći utorak? a u 35. si tjednu i nemaš trudove? mene su 3cm otvorenu i skroz skraćenog cerviksa s 34tt pustili doma iz bolnice jer se trudovi nisu vratili nakon tokolize. ne kužim zašto vas hospitaliziraju ako se porod neće ni pokušati spriječiti kad krene (a s bebom je sve ok).

clover, zašto ćeš ti ostati u bolnici?

pa nije valjda da vas hospitaliziraju samo zato jer ste MPO trudnice?

----------


## frka

anddu, kako kod koga - možda je počelo, a možda su samo lažnjaci...

čini mi se da je legal napisala da je dr. šalje u Petrovu, a ne da sama to želi...

----------


## anddu

> anddu, kako kod koga - možda je počelo, a možda su samo lažnjaci...
> 
> čini mi se da je legal napisala da je dr. šalje u Petrovu, a ne da sama to želi...


Jest doduše napisala da joj je dr. preporučio, ali mislim da je odluka na njoj, čisto radi veće sigurnosti u Petrovu nego ovu našu bolnicu. Ma javit će se ona sama. 

Uf, užasava me ovo što ne znam je li počelo ili ne. Sad se pitam - hoću li ja biti ta koja ne zna da su joj krenuli trudovi  :Grin:

----------


## Argente

oho, i anddu se uključuje u trku s 3M, postaje tijesno!

----------


## beilana

Anddu ak je krenulo u tim pocetnim trudovima uzivaj. Znat ces kad krene popravo. Ne brini

----------


## anddu

Hvala cure, kao što rekoh jedino me mori je li to to ili nije, za drugo me nije briga jer smo konačno u terminu

----------


## clover

> čekaj, milasova - ti si doma? hospitalizirat će te sljedeći utorak? a u 35. si tjednu i nemaš trudove? mene su 3cm otvorenu i skroz skraćenog cerviksa s 34tt pustili doma iz bolnice jer se trudovi nisu vratili nakon tokolize. ne kužim zašto vas hospitaliziraju ako se porod neće ni pokušati spriječiti kad krene (a s bebom je sve ok).
> 
> clover, zašto ćeš ti ostati u bolnici?
> 
> pa nije valjda da vas hospitaliziraju samo zato jer ste MPO trudnice?



Moja dijagnoza u 36tt je: cerviks 1čl., za 1p kako do ovoja i predležeće česti...
Eto...da li je stvarno alarmantno da moram biti tamo zaista ne znam..on me želi tamo i da pod kotrolom dođem do kraja..iako nosim veeeliku bebu i rekli su mi na uzv da bi ona mogla doći i ranije...
i da, od 21tt imam BH kontrakcije koje me nisu otvarale...

----------


## milasova8

Frka,imam kontrakcije ,cerviks skracen i on kaze da sam sigurnija kod njega pod nadzorom..
Molila sam ga da prebacim u utorak bolnicu da  stignem obaviti sta trebam..
Rekao je da bez obzira bila MPO trudnoca ili spontana da bi predlozio isto.

Clover,vidla sam te :Smile:  ( ja bila u prugastoj haljini)

----------


## mare41

samo vi budite pod kontrolom
legal, ne mozes planirat put u 35.tjednu jer ne znas kako ce izgledati, moze biti bilo kako, ako zelis zaleci ranije-tako i reci dr-u-strah, da ne copram bolove itd
anddu-zna frka sta su trudovi, a takve nekakve bolove zovu pripremnim, vec sam pisala
ne volim kad neko nije na prijavku-Moe, draga, cekamo

----------


## anddu

Mare vidim i ja da je bila lažna uzbuna, sad se smirilo, bolucka tu i tamo.

----------


## frka

znam da sam dosadna, ali ne mogu si pomoći kad me ljuti... bez veze vas hospitaliziraju i neki drugi dr-i to sigurno ne bi napravili tako da mi se ipak čini da je to zbog MPO-a, ma što oni pričali. ako je s bebama sve ok i porod se neće sprečavati lijekovima (a ni ne treba jer ste u tako visokim tjednima), nemate što raditi u bolnici - skraćen cerviks u tim tjednima nije ništa alarmantno. nije porod 5-minutni čin pa da nećete stići do bolnice kad krene. da ne bi bilo zabune, ne sugeriram ja da odbijete hospitalizaciju ili se raspravljate s dr-om - skroz mi je jasno da će skoro svaka MPO trudnica bespogovorno poslušati dr-a. samo me strašno nervira stvaranje paranoje i čitav taj sustav pa se malo moram ispuhati. nije ni čudo da nam je zdravstvo u takvom stanju. s jedne strane krešu sve živo do te mjere da će se uskoro opet bježati preko granice da se dobije normalan postupak, a s druge se strane lova bespotrebno troši i još se pritom zdrave ljude tjednima drži u bolnici dok neki bolesni čekaju mjesecima da dođu na red za bolničko liječenje. cure, baš mi je žao što ćete posljednje tjedne trudnoće bespotrebno provesti u bolnici umjesto da uživate kod kuće... a da nije to praksa samo vašeg liječnika? jer nema šanse da bi vas u drugim bolnicama u tom tjednu zadržali samo zbog skraćenog cerviksa pa mi je teško povjerovati da se u Petrovoj to radi po defaultu. zapravo, nema šanse da se radi jer bi bolnica onda bila dupkom puna 24/7.

----------


## željkica

crvenkapice draga............... nije me bilo par dana stvarno šok,baš me je pogodilo!!!!!!!!svaka riječ je suvišna nije fer nijeeeeeee

----------


## anddu

Glede skraćenog cerviksa složila bih se s Frkom, moj je skraćen od 27 tt, hospitalizirana zbog kontrakcija koje su se smirile s tokolizom i puštena doma uz terapiju. Cerviks se provjeravao do sigurnih tjedana, a na zadnja dva pregleda nisu ga uopće provjeravali.

----------


## clover

> Frka,imam kontrakcije ,cerviks skracen i on kaze da sam sigurnija kod njega pod nadzorom..
> Molila sam ga da prebacim u utorak bolnicu da  stignem obaviti sta trebam..
> Rekao je da bez obzira bila MPO trudnoca ili spontana da bi predlozio isto.
> 
> Clover,vidla sam te ( ja bila u prugastoj haljini)


Haha...odlično..ja sma baš mužu tamo komentirala kako uske stvari krasno stoje curama koje nose visoko, meni, koja nosim nisko, nikako ne stoje uske stvari  :Smile: 
Ne znam kako si ti, ali ja sam u panici, ovaj vikend će biti par mašina oprano i vec imam par popisa što za muža što za mamu..hahahaha

----------


## maca papucarica

> znam da sam dosadna, ali ne mogu si pomoći kad me ljuti... bez veze vas hospitaliziraju i neki drugi dr-i to sigurno ne bi napravili tako da mi se ipak čini da je to zbog MPO-a, ma što oni pričali. ako je s bebama sve ok i porod se neće sprečavati lijekovima (a ni ne treba jer ste u tako visokim tjednima), nemate što raditi u bolnici - skraćen cerviks u tim tjednima nije ništa alarmantno. nije porod 5-minutni čin pa da nećete stići do bolnice kad krene. da ne bi bilo zabune, ne sugeriram ja da odbijete hospitalizaciju ili se raspravljate s dr-om - skroz mi je jasno da će skoro svaka MPO trudnica bespogovorno poslušati dr-a. samo me strašno nervira stvaranje paranoje i čitav taj sustav pa se malo moram ispuhati. nije ni čudo da nam je zdravstvo u takvom stanju. s jedne strane krešu sve živo do te mjere da će se uskoro opet bježati preko granice da se dobije normalan postupak, a s druge se strane lova bespotrebno troši i još se pritom zdrave ljude tjednima drži u bolnici dok neki bolesni čekaju mjesecima da dođu na red za bolničko liječenje. cure, baš mi je žao što ćete posljednje tjedne trudnoće bespotrebno provesti u bolnici umjesto da uživate kod kuće... a da nije to praksa samo vašeg liječnika? jer nema šanse da bi vas u drugim bolnicama u tom tjednu zadržali samo zbog skraćenog cerviksa pa mi je teško povjerovati da se u Petrovoj to radi po defaultu. zapravo, nema šanse da se radi jer bi bolnica onda bila dupkom puna 24/7.


X

Mene takvo suludo raspolaganje ionako mrsavim resursima u zdravstu uvijek i iznova iznenadi, a onda sama sebi kazem "pa sto si naivna, naravno da je (jos uvijek) tako!
Bojim se da Petrova nije usamljeni slucaj... Meni su iskljucivo na temelju 7 godina neplodnosti dva lijecnika predlagala hospitalizaciju od polovice 38 tt (dosla u bolnicu zbog laznjaka, smirili se u roku 24 sata i nisu me otvarali) do kraja, a jedan cak i elektivni carski "da budemo sigurni". ??!!!???

----------


## mare41

frka, ako ce trudnice spasit zdravstvo evo ja prva ko shrekica idem doma
dva put sam odbila bezrazloznu hosp,. a sad sam sama htjela, pusti-ko je sigurniji nek bude tu, a ko ne zeli moze odbit i to sve skupa nema veze s mpo

----------


## frka

mare, pročitaj bolje što sam napisala. nit sam rekla da će trudnice spasiti zdravstvo niti se tu radi samo o trudnicama.
ti imaš tlak i proteine - to je indikacija za hospitalizaciju. skraćen cerviks s 35tt nije. i nema se što tu puno filozofirati.

----------


## Muma

Ja se jako slabo razumijem u razloge i (ne)razloge hospitalizacije jer sam kratko s vama na ovoj temi, ali upravo sam neki dan komentirala da imam osjećaj da gotovo svaku mpo trudnicu hospitaliziraju u nekoj fazi iza 30tt, što mi se (dakle, ko laiku) činilo nelogičnim.  :neznam:

----------


## Bab

Kapice draga...užasno mi je žao što opet moraš prolazit te horore...nemam ti šta pametno reći...i sama sam prošla dio i znam kako ti je.
Drž' se hrabro kolko god možeš.

Malama, čestitke na curki...sad uživajte na najjače.

Milasova, dobrodošla u naš babinjak...ima nas pa ćemo se družiti.
Jel znaš dal češ bit na cef-u ili na pt-u?
Kako god vidimo se.

A što se tiče hospitalizacije...meni je moja dr predlagala oko 20-og tjedna da bi me malo stavila "pod nadzor" mada je sve bilo idealno. Ja sam onda odbila, ali sam u 28 tt ipak tu završila sa dijagnozom: cerviks 3/4 članka i uloživa za vršak prsta.
Iskreno, nitko mi nije objasnio što to točno znači i da li je to neki zabrinjavajući nalaz s obzirom na blizance...koliko god ja ispitivala samo su svi odmahivali rukom. Tak da sam i ja možda bez razloga skoro 5 tjedana u bolnici. I kako sad stvari stoje tu sam do kraja.

----------


## milasova8

Ne usudim se odbiti hospitalizaciju makar bila i bez razloga..i zbog svega sto sam prosla u ovoj trudnoci mislim da cu ipak biti mirnija pod nadzorom..za uzivanje doma ce biti vremena ,sad mi je cilj izdrzati sto dulje 2u1..
Slazem se da ima trudnica koje su u bolnici bez nekog razloga ili da su zadrzavane unutra puno duze neg je bilo.potrebno( moj slucaj),ali ne mogu ja nista tu napraviti..mogu samo odbit hospitalizaciju,sto se ne usudim-kako ja,tako i moj dragi..

----------


## milasova8

Bila sam vec odbila hospitalizaciju nakon sto sam  treci put prokrvarila ,ali eto..sad se ne usudimo..

Razumijem ,frka,sta
 hoces rec- slazem se s tobom skroz..ali eto.

Bab,na CEF idem.

----------


## tina29

curama u bolnici veliki hug i pozdravi!  :Kiss: 
evo samo da javim,bili na 4d,ništa posebno,ono ok je,jadan moj mužek skoro ništa nije mogo skužit kaj je kaj....
uglavnom doktor je siguran da je dečko  :Zaljubljen: ,čak se i pišo dobro vidio i ja se duboko nadam da nije zamjenio za pupčanu  :Laughing: 
tata se rasplako i kad smo izašli van samo je reko sad ču morati smišljati ime za dečka a taman smislio za curu,uglavnom jako smo sretni i ponosni,ništa nije bitno nego da je bebač dobro i da je sve ok!
puse svima od nas dvoje!!!

----------


## beilana

Cure kojima se predlaze hospitalizacija ja bi predlozila da ne odbijaju
Kod nas je bio zastoju razvoju za koj su oni rekli da je samo beba manja i kao malo manje plodne vode. Moj gin privatni je ttrazil hospitalizaciju odmah, a on njih 7gin koliko ih radi u bolnici, 3 su stalno govorila da kaj ja radim tam. Na kraju je ispalo da je i pupcanavrpca i posteljica sve bilo toliko malo i slabasno da moja djevojcica po njihovim zakljuccima vjetojatbo nebi bila ziva do 40tt. Pa hvala dragom Bogu i mom ginu privatnom i ovim ginekolozima u bolnici kojima je bilo stalo. Cijeli zivot mi budu u molitvama. Uvijek razmislite dva put. Niste radi sebe u bolnici nego radi malih mrvica, izdrzi se tih 3,4,5,6,...tjedana.tesko je al se izdrzi

----------


## kismet

> curama u bolnici veliki hug i pozdravi! 
> evo samo da javim,bili na 4d,ništa posebno,ono ok je,jadan moj mužek skoro ništa nije mogo skužit kaj je kaj....
> uglavnom doktor je siguran da je dečko ,čak se i pišo dobro vidio i ja se duboko nadam da nije zamjenio za pupčanu 
> tata se rasplako i kad smo izašli van samo je reko sad ču morati smišljati ime za dečka a taman smislio za curu,uglavnom jako smo sretni i ponosni,ništa nije bitno nego da je bebač dobro i da je sve ok!
> puse svima od nas dvoje!!!


bravo za momčića tina, uživajte  :Kiss:

----------


## kismet

> Bila sam vec odbila hospitalizaciju nakon sto sam  treci put prokrvarila ,ali eto..sad se ne usudimo..
> 
> Razumijem ,frka,sta
>  hoces rec- slazem se s tobom skroz..ali eto.
> 
> Bab,na CEF idem.


*milasova*, sretno i da ste bar još koji tjedan 2 u 1, a onda nek te bar zapadne brz i što manje bolan porod i da si što prije kući sa svojim dečkićem  :Smile: 

*ležalice,* sretno, puse šaljem!

----------


## frka

da se razumijemo - nikome ne predlažem da odbije hospitalizaciju. samo komentiram kako su neke stvari naopako. evo na jednoj temi žena piše da joj soc gin odbija pratiti trudnoću jer je MPO. dvije žene s ove teme hospitaliziraju jer je kratak cerviks, a pred porod su. treba li onda hospitalizirati sve žene pred porod just to be on the safe side? 

MPO trudnoća je kao i svaka druga ako nema komplikacija. kratak cerviks s 35tt nije komplikacija, što me vodi do zaključka da se strka stvara upravo zbog toga jer je u pitanju MPO trudnoća. predrasude oko MPO se trebaju razbijati, a mi se konstantno vrtimo u krug. samo za usporedbu - poznanicu su mi prije mjesec dana iz Petrove poslali kući na strogo mirovanje jer su joj s 30tt otkrili da je prst otvorena. radi se o spontanom začeću. prije je ona trebala ležati u bolnici...

ovo što ti, beilana, pišeš su debele komplikacije i to se uopće ne da uspoređivati. IUGR, manjak vode, preeklampsija, placenta previa su opasna stanja i zahtijevaju stalan nadzor, ali čekanje poroda tjednima u bolnici je besmisleno. nažalost, jako dobro znam što znači ležati u bolnici mjesecima i imati milijun i jednu komplikaciju u trudnoći (prošli smo pakao - mjesece tokolize, 2 MR-a trbuha, 2 transfuzije, 100 nagađanja o kojoj se dijagnozi radi) i tim mi je više žao cura koje će se bespotrebno nagledati takvih slučajeva. zato vam, žene drage, savjetujem da se pokušate maksimalno izolirati od raznih priča i dijagnoza dok ste tamo.

----------


## Ginger

ja stvarno ne mogu vjerovati da neki ginekolozi nece voditi ivf trudnoce!!!
mislim, wtf??!!
moje obje trudnoce je vodila moja soc.gin uz povremene kontrole kod mpo doktora
a obje su bile s komplikacijama
stvarno ne mogu vjerovati kad cujem tako nesto

frka, sto se tice hospitalizacije, slazem se ovim gore napisanim
al nitko nece odbiti hospitalizaciju, ne bih ni ja
doduse, jesam odbila u obje prve trudnoce na pocetku - zbog krvarenja
jer su mi rekli da mi ne mogu pomoci, da mogu samo lezati i cekati
pa sam radije ostala doma
al da su mi to rekli u bilo kojoj fazi kasnije, naravno da ne bih odbila
medjutim, cinjenica je da su prema ivf trudnicama oprezniji

al kad sam pred kraj isla na preglede u rodiliste, uvijek su mi naglasavali da nema veze sto je ivf trudnoca u pitanju, samo ih je zanimalo je li bilo kakvih komplikacija (krvarenje na pocetku ih nije zanimalo)

----------


## Muma

Za dobro jutro kuham kavice, čajeve, miksam frepe po želji  :Smile: 
*tina29*  :Very Happy:  bravo za pišonju!!! Bit će mamin sin  :Wink:  Znači, i tvoja su očekivanja bila veća od doživljenog na 4D? Da usput pitam, u kojoj je fazi trudnoće to najbolje obaviti? Što bi vi savjetovale koje ste bile?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja mislim da ti je najbolje oko 20 tjedna tad se radi onaj anomaly scan, i dijete nije preveliko ni premalo pa se sve vidi, osim ako se ne pokrije rukama po glavi kao nama ili okrene naopačke.
tina29 bravo za pišonju, ima bogme puno dečkića

----------


## Inesz

uz pregled tzv anomaly scan 18-20 tt

ne mora biti ni 3D ni 4D, važniji je iskusan i pažljiv liječnik

----------


## Muma

E super, hvala vam!!! Znam da se kasnije ne vidi lijepo beba već malo vidiš ruku, malo nogu itd. Onda ću si tako iskombinirati.  :Kiss:

----------


## frka

mala ispravka - anomaly se radi 18-24tt. dr. Kos mi je rekao da je bolje doći kasnije, oko 22tt, jer su slike i snimke onda bolje. ali dr vidi sve što treba i s 18tt - ovo je više da se i roditelji mogu nagledati bebice  :Smile:

----------


## tina29

hvala vam cure! nekak sam od početka znala je dečko i eto nisam se prevarila! mamin dečkić  :Zaljubljen: 
a kaj se tiče 4d,meni ništa posebno,maleni je jedva nakratko maknuo ruke sa ličeka,pa ih onda gurao u usta,ma preslatko!
*frka* je dobro napisala-anomaly-18-24tt najbolji period!

----------


## legal alien

> Dok se legal ne javi, ja ću ti odgovoriti - ne šalje nju nitko iz Dbk u Petrovu, nego ona sama o tome razmišlja budući da je njihov MPO pacijent (legal ti nadopuni i ispravi ako sam u krivu 
> 
> 
> Cure je li trudovi krenu kao PMS bolovi, dolje nisko. Mene sve nešto od jutros boli, pa malo u donjem dijelu leđa pa malo u donjem dijelu trbuha, ali sve nepravilno i bez glave i repa


Ja sam prije 2 tjedna bila u zgb na pregledu kod svog mpo doca. Nakon cijele gungule htjela sam da me on pregleda. Na pregledu je na moje pitanje gdje bi mi preporucio porod I mogu li ici na vaginalni ako bebe budu glavom dole doc rekao da on s obzirom na moje dijagnoze, operacije I blizanacku trudnocu ne bi isao na herojske porode nego ma carski. Mene je to malo zbunilo jer sam se ufurala u prirodne porode, oxitocin I tralala. pitao me imam li kojeg doca u du bolnici tko bi me pratio na sto sam rekla da nemam jer kad god zavrsim gore na hitnom pregledu bude naravno drugi doc. Na to je doc rekao da nam je cilj izdrzati do 36.tjedna I onda carski bilo kad bude potrebno. da bi on to radio jer me on I operirao 2 puta.svjestan ke da nam je u du zgodnije ali misli da je zagreb sigurniji.  I da smo puno radili da bi dosli do o oga da sada bilo sto prepustimo slucaju.Na moje pitanje kako da uopce dodjem u zgb rekao je avionom do 32 tjedna. To mi znaci da bi trebala krenit najkasnije 15.8. Kod mm nema puno filozofije, on se slaze sa svim njegovim prijedlozima. Ja sam kao I u svemu neodlucna.  Doc je rekao da malo razmislimo pa da se javim. E I da on nema nikog u du za preporucit jer je to nezahvalno. 
I eto, ja sad dumam sto ucinit. Doc kaze da je svjestan da nam je u du zgodnije ali on bi volio da on to obavi pogotovo ako mislim jos radjati. A mislim. Imamo jos dva smrzlica.

----------


## legal alien

Slazem se da mpo trudnoce treba voditi kao I svaku drugu ako nema komplikacija. Meni su u trudnicku velikim slovima napisali IVF GEMINI. I prije nego sam prokrvarila dobila dijagnozu visokorizicna trudnoca. Odbila sam dva puta hospitalizaciju jer mi je dezurni doc iskreno rekao da ako mogu mirovat doma onda je to bolje od bolnicke atmosfere. I naravno da je. druga je stvar ako si ma terapiji koju ne mozes primati doma I sl.

----------


## Argente

Ne želim ti usađivati u glavu lude ideje, ali ako je sve u redu ja ne vidim razloga za carski...
no dobro, ja sam iz Rijeke, tu se na carski jednostavno-ne-ide  :lool:

----------


## anddu

Legal ti 'svog' doca u bolnici možeš sama izabrati, a dođeš k njemu tako da se naručiš, a tvoj dr. ti da uputnice. I ne mislim da su ovdje svi nesposobni ali naravno ti češ odlučiti što je najbolje za tebe i bebice. Imaš još vremena za odlučiti

----------


## Argente

šta je anddu, povlačiš se iz utrke, ništa od rađanja još?

e da, legal - mislim da se sve višeplodne trudnoće po defaultu tretira kao visokorizične zbog rizika od prijevremenog poroda, zato ti je to u knjižici a ne zbog IVF-a; doduše, to ne znači automatski da je treba tretirati kao patološku dok do patologije ne dođe
dok je prijedlog za cara vjerojatno pao radi IVF-a, jer sumnjam da u DU ne postoji nijedan doktor koji zna poroditi glavom okrenute blizance

----------


## anddu

> šta je anddu, povlačiš se iz utrke, ništa od rađanja još?


Da, izvan utrke sam trenutno. Sve se smirilo pa opet čekamo  :Grin: ... a ne bi mi bilo mrsko da se bebuška požuri

----------


## legal alien

Ma znam da su sveki od moje prije tu u du prije 15 god porodili vaginalno a imala je blizance. Doduse to joj je bio treci porod. A I taj doc je otisao u privatnike.
Ja sam nekako da je carski zadnja opcija. To je ipak operacija I nikako ne mogu shvatiti kako je manje rizicna od prirodnog poroda. Uostalom I njima je carski kompliciraniji I znatno skuplji. Ovako mi odradimo sve same uz pomoc babice.
Polako, ima jos vremena. Anddu, do sada sam vec bila par puta gore na hitnim pregledima I imala sam sanse upoznati 4 doktora. Ostalo mi ih je jos par pa da se odlucim  :Wink: .

Kako si ti danas? Ja cu ti doci u posjet kad se smjestis.

----------


## beilana

Dok sam ja bila u bolnici u kc rodilistu su se eodili blizanci prirodno  :Wink:  al su svi dojtori prisustvovali. Vizita je bila tek oko podne  :Smile: 
Bili su 2.5kg svaki

----------


## uporna

> Ma znam da su sveki od moje prije tu u du prije 15 god porodili vaginalno a imala je blizance. Doduse to joj je bio treci porod. A I taj doc je otisao u privatnike.
> Ja sam nekako da je carski zadnja opcija. To je ipak operacija I nikako ne mogu shvatiti kako je manje rizicna od prirodnog poroda. Uostalom I njima je carski kompliciraniji I znatno skuplji. Ovako mi odradimo sve same uz pomoc babice.
> Polako, ima jos vremena. Anddu, do sada sam vec bila par puta gore na hitnim pregledima I imala sam sanse upoznati 4 doktora. Ostalo mi ih je jos par pa da se odlucim .
> 
> Kako si ti danas? Ja cu ti doci u posjet kad se smjestis.


Mislim da ti je doktor sve lijepo objasnio i argumentirao jer činjenica i je da niti jedan doktor ne želi preuzeti rizik kod mpo trudnoće i to još blizanačke da te pošalje na prirodni pa onda se iskomplicira.
CR je operacija i rizik je za mamu za djecu je bolji u usporedbi sa induciranom porodom (prirodni porod je nešto sasvim treće), dok je prirodni porod ukoliko potraje daleko veći rizik za dijete/cu.

CR je skuplji definitivno i izvodi se oko 38. tt prije nego započne porođaj.
Problem je što u našim bolnicama ima premalo mjesta da bi se svaku trudnicu moglo voditi da ide na prirodni porod pa ukoliko nakon sat-dva-tri ne ide da se krene na CR.

----------


## uporna

*crvenkapice* jako mi je žao.

*MalaMa* čestitam na bebici.

Nastavak prethodnog posta:
Htjela sam reći da je CR teži ako je hitni u odnosu na planirani i ako je porod započeo pa se nešto zakomplicira jer je onda dijete već krenulo u porođajni kanal i moraju ga čupati natrag. 
*Legal* ako ne možeš kod sebe dogovoriti sa nekim dobrim/pouzanim i iskusnim docom da pazi na tebe i bude ti na raspolaganju ako se odlučiš na prirodni pa da ti on bude prisutan, ja bih došla u zg a ne prepustila sve slučaju i ko zna kojem dežurnom doktoru.
Sam mpo nije uvijet da se zalegne prije poroda par tjedana reda radi ili da ideš na CR ali ako je mpo borba trajala veći broj godina, imala izgubljenih trudnoća, komplikacija u trudnoći i još je i blizanačka mislim da je mišljenje tvog mpo doktora sasvim na mjestu. 

Ostalim mamicama po bolnicama puse da lakše izdrže to ležanje do kraja.

----------


## uporna

Osobno sam maštala o prirodnom porodu, ali me je moj doc gledao kao da sam sa Marsa pala i rekao jednostavno ja sa vama ne bih riskirao nakon svega iako je bilo spontano začeće (10 godina mpo-a, 3 izgubljene trudnoće, hiperprolaktinemija, genetska trombofilija, Hashimoto....). Sumnjam da su doktori darežljivi sa CR i kad predlažu tako nešto onda imaju i osnove za isti. 
I što da ti kažem, priroda se poigra i završim i prije planiranog CR u bolnici jer je otišla plodna voda, zatvorena, bez trudova. 

Odluku očigledno moraš donijeti sama sa svojim mužem. Ja ti želim da sve prođe savršeno i da zagrliš svoje bebice.

----------


## mare41

uporna, ja ne volim trudnocu zvat mpo trudnocom, ok mi je kad napisu trudnoca iz ivf-a, al pita me sestra u bolnici jel mi trudnoca umjetna, a??? reko-zacece je iz potpomognute
iskreno ne vjerujem u savjete sta ko treba napravit i zasto, vjerujem da treba izabrat bolnicu i imat povjerenja, uz duzno postovanje nazalost tu ne ukljucujem male lokalne bolnice, i pri tom mislim na sve trudnoce, a ne samo na nase, zar se nismo same ovdje izdvojile? 
da imam 20 god-karikiram, savrsenu trudnocu, da ne znam p od patologije, presretna bi bila s porodom kod kuce, kad citam takve price toliko se divim cudima prirode i nadam se da ce ih biti vise
di smo mi od toga-nasi strahovi pocnu s prvom betom kad velika vecina ni ne sluti trudnocu

----------


## mare41

i jos dodatak-niko moju trudnocu nije vodio kao rizicnu zbog mpo-a, ja se nisam tako uopce dozivljavala, nego zbog blizanacke, godina, trombofilije i puno postupaka, a ne jer je ostvarena iz ivf-a

----------


## Mali Mimi

ja bih potpisala mare, nadam se da ti je dobro u bolnici da te maze i paze!

----------


## MalaMa

Jutro drage moje. Samo da vas pozdravim. Mi cekamo vijest idemo li danas doma. Javim se s pricom cim prije. Nisam stigla vas pratit. Moram izrazit sucut kapici.  :Sad:  jako mi je zao zbog bebice. Ne znam sto reci. Tuzn  :Sad:

----------


## uporna

*mare41*, nespretno sam se izrazila imenovavši mpo trudnoću  jer samo je jedna vrsta trudnoće  :Smile: , ja sam aludirala na trudnoću koja je uspjela nakon xy ivf postupaka (a kod legal ujedno mislila i na to da je još blizanačka).
Svaka je trudnoća jednako dragocjena jer započinje novi život/i, ali sam uvjerena da doktori imaju veći oprez kod trudnoća dobivenih nakon xy ivf postupaka jer je činjenica da se je do iste došlo teško. 
Uf, moram paziti na riječi da ne uznemiravam trudnice  :Razz: .
A što se tiče savjeta mislim da možemo iznjeti svoje mišljenje što ne znači da osoba koja nešto pita mora isto poslušati. Osobno se uvijek ograđujem da je odluka isključivo na osobi koje se problem tiče.

----------


## Argente

Samo da vam se pohvalim da je pod firmom "bolje ispasti budala nego iz aviona" paničarka otišla na hitnu jer se "mali ne javlja"  :škartoc: 
Sve je u redu...nadam se da ću biti tako neosjetljiva i na trudove  :lool:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Samo da vam se pohvalim da je pod firmom "bolje ispasti budala nego iz aviona" paničarka otišla na hitnu jer se "mali ne javlja" 
> Sve je u redu...nadam se da ću biti tako neosjetljiva i na trudove


Better safe than sorry...  :Smile: 

Moj dr kaze da vise voli da mu mi trudnice dodemo bezrazlozno ako nam je nesto sumnjivo, nego kad mu dode trudnica i kaze "nisam osjetila bebu vec dva dana", da bi takvu najradije udavio...

Mi jos uvijek gustamo 2 u 1, Klempicu je lijepo u okrugloj kucici  :Yes:

----------


## Bluebella

> Mi jos uvijek gustamo 2 u 1, Klempicu je lijepo u okrugloj kucici


Bome maco budu sve terminuše prije tebe  :Smile:  klempi se sviđa u buši  :Yes:  dobro je da nisam kuću založila da ti buš prva  :Laughing:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Argente ma samo nek si ti bila, tko te pregledao?
Ja upravo pogledala filmić Sve o Evi, predivan je,baš me dirnuo

----------


## maca papucarica

> Bome maco budu sve terminuše prije tebe  klempi se sviđa u buši  dobro je da nisam kuću založila da ti buš prva


Rekla sam ti ja  :Laughing:

----------


## Blekonja

> Better safe than sorry... 
> 
> *Moj dr kaze da vise voli da mu mi trudnice dodemo bezrazlozno ako nam je nesto sumnjivo, nego kad mu dode trudnica i kaze "nisam osjetila bebu vec dva dana", da bi takvu najradije udavio...*
> 
> Mi jos uvijek gustamo 2 u 1, Klempicu je lijepo u okrugloj kucici



je li ovo Poljak možda rekao?  :Grin:

----------


## Blekonja

ajoj, tek sad vidim, nije me bilo par dana i tuga golema!
crvenkapice  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  tako mi je žao ne mogu vjerovati, pa ne opet uhhhhh kako ovo nije fer, nije!

MalaMa čestitam od srca na maloj princezici  :Kiss:

----------


## legal alien

Hvala svima na razmisljanjima i stavovima. 
Mi imamo jos vremena za razmisliti i donjeti finalnu odluku. Svakako ako sve bude ok a bit ce, ne trebam u bolnicu nego dan prije dogovorenog carskog ili ako bebe budu ljepo okrenute glavicom dole i doc procjeni da se moze ici na vaginalni da idem na prirodni porod kad vec dodje do toga.   

Malo sam ja zabrijala sa idejom o prirodnom porodu u nekom friendly okruzenju pa kad mi je doc rekao da bi on isao na carski malo sam ostala zbunjitis. Rekla mi je friendica da me recimo niti jedna babica u austriji ili bilo gdje gdje imaju kuce za porode ne bi uzela. Ne zbog ivf-a naravno vec zbog blizanacke trudnoce.  Kako je mare rekla, e da je imati 20 i nesto i urednu trudnocu bez komplikacija to je onda neka druga prica. 

Ma kad se samo sjetim sve muke do sada, ako treba dubit cu na glavi i radjati kako god samo da sve prodje dobro i da bebice dodju zdrave. 

Cure po bolnicama neka vam vrijeme sto prije prodje i da vam hrana bude sto bolja!
Svim trudnicama big kiss!  :Kiss:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jutro trudnice, serviram kavicu, čajić što god pa se poslužite  :Coffee: 

Moe nadam se da si već rodila svoju gimnastičarku, javi nam se  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> je li ovo Poljak možda rekao?


Naravski!  :Wink:

----------


## 123beba

Bubi, hvala na kavi... Ja svoju jutros popila u čekaoni kod gin gdje sam obavila zadnji pregled u domu zdravlja i dobila uputnicu za trudnicku ambulantu... Baš mi je to sve brzo prošlo,, ali jedva čekam da još tih par tjedana prođe pa da se mazim sa svojom srećicom  :Smile:  Inače je sve ok, zatvorena sam, curka je vesela, u petak će biti nalaz briseva koji se nadam da je ok jer su svi do sada bili i to je to... 

Kako su nam naše dame u bolnicama? 
Moe, javi se!  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

Jutro cure, dali ste se kada u toku trudnoće udarile u trbuh, ja neznam šta mi je ali u poljednje vrijeme sve mi ispada iz ruku. 
Danas mi je fen pao i udario me u donji desni dio ispod pupka, malo sam zabrinuta. Nadam se da neće naštetiti mojoj bebici.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma kakvi butterfly, bebe su dobro zaštićene u maternici, da im je tako lako naštetiti ne bi se rađalo tako puno živih i zdravih beba.. ja sam isto pala na guzu i leđa negdje oko 12 tjedna ili malo kasnije pa naravno da nije bilo ništa, to bi trebao biti znaš koji udarac na trbuh da se stvarno nešto dogodi

----------


## butterfly101

hvala ti mimi, svega me nekako strah. Pusa

----------


## maca papucarica

*Moe* je jutros postala mama!

Pozivam vas u čestitare http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80621-M...40#post2428240!

----------


## hedoniza

Drage moje imam jedno pitanje za vas. Uglanom u 11tj sam trudnoće i sinoć sam prokrvarila, bila sam na hitnoj i sa bebicama je sve u redu uredno se razvijaju i srca kucaju. Danas opet krvarim i imam ugruške, dr mi je jutros rekao da pricekam 2-3 dana da vidimo hoceli se zaustaviti, on smatra da nije posteljica sjela kako treba. Meni je to krvarenje obilno, imali tko od vas sa sličnim iskustvom. Hvala unaprijed..

----------


## legal alien

Hedoniza ja imam isto iskustvo. Prokrvarila sa 11+1. To je bio petak. Odmah sam zavrsila na hitnom pregledu u bolnici. Rekli mi da mirujem I nastavim sa istom terapijim (bila sam vec na utrogestanima) + normabel. Sutra dan mi je izasao ugrusak velicine pola sake. Ja sam bila sokirana I uvjerena da su to malci izasli. Ma grozno. Opet otisla u bolnicu kad tamo dva srca jos kucaju. Ali dr ne vidi zasto krvarim. Doduse ovaj drugi je rekao da predjem na duphastone I ostanem u bolnici ili doma na strogo mirovanje. Odabrala sam lezati kuci. Uglavnom nakon neka 3 ipo tjedna sve se smirilo. Vec nakon 7 dana rijetko bi
 bilo friske crvene krvi, vecinom smedjarenje. Moj soc ginic je rekao da mi je posteljica nisko I da nije skroz formirana, odnosno uhvacena. Ja mislim da je mozda bio hematom. Jer mi posteljica ne objasnjava toliki ugrusak.
Sad smo 22+4. 

Miruj, lezi I slusaj doktore. Gledaj neke opustajuce filmove, serije, citaj knjige...Mislit cu na tebe. Bit ce sve dobro.

----------


## hedoniza

Legal,hvala ti puno na odg, ista stvar je i kod mene izletilo mi je malo više tih ugrušaka, ali maloprije mi je bas veliki izasao, sad mi se cini da je malo stalo ali vidjeticemo.. Dr mi je rekao da ako su bebe ok da  ne treba praviti veliku paniku, uzimam isto utrogestane, sad mi je jos dao eritromicin. Uglavnom nemam nikakvi bolova, vrtoglavica, ne osjecam se lose. Bit ces mi sad zvjezda vodilja.. Nadam se da ce i meni biti sve u redu. Sva sam u soku..

----------


## Konfuzija

*Hedoniza*, nekako sam propustila tvoju objavu trudnoće. Čuvaj se i neka bude sve dobro!   :fige:

----------


## hedoniza

Draga Konfuzija, nisam ni bila nikako na forumu.. Evo molim se za svoje dupliće... Hvala ti..

----------


## piki

> Bubi, hvala na kavi... Ja svoju jutros popila u čekaoni kod gin gdje sam obavila zadnji pregled u domu zdravlja i dobila uputnicu za trudnicku ambulantu... Baš mi je to sve brzo prošlo,, ali jedva čekam da još tih par tjedana prođe pa da se mazim sa svojom srećicom  Inače je sve ok, zatvorena sam, curka je vesela, u petak će biti nalaz briseva koji se nadam da je ok jer su svi do sada bili i to je to... 
> 
> Kako su nam naše dame u bolnicama? 
> Moe, javi se!


O draga beba, ovo je stvarno brzo prošlo! Sretno i puno pusa!!!

----------


## snupi

Čestitam Moe na bebici , curke vama kojima je ostalo sitno držite se i nedajte da vas da izdrogiraju i induciraju prije vremena! Hedoniza miruj i sve bude ok drzimo ti :fige:  za dalje!

----------


## Muma

*hedoniza* nek se sve posloži što prije da možeš dalje uživati sa svojim bebicama  :fige:  Samo odmaraj i bit će sve ok.

----------


## tina29

> *hedoniza* nek se sve posloži što prije da možeš dalje uživati sa svojim bebicama  Samo odmaraj i bit će sve ok.


pridružujem se muminim željama!!! i držim fige da bude sve ok!

----------


## hedoniza

Hvala vam drage moje na zeljama i dobrim vibrama, nadam se da ce ovo krvarenje prestat da ne zivim u ovoj nedoumici i strahu.. :gaah:

----------


## 123beba

Hedoniza, želim ti da bebice budu dobroii da ti čim prije prestane krvarenje... Drži se! Sretno!

Piki, draga, da već je toliko vremena prošlo... Meni nekako proletilo... Kako si mi ti?

----------


## Argente

O Hedoniza, čestitam i dobrodošla!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hedoniza nek ove poteskoce sto prije prodju da mozes uzivati u trudnoci  :Smile: 

Znas sta Maco, vec danima sam u soku kako je tvoja trudnoca proletila.. Sjecam se kad si stavila u potpis da beba stize u 6. mjesecu (svi uglavnom imaju tickere) i to mi se cinilo tako daaaalekooo, a vidi sada  :Wink:

----------


## 123beba

Dobro jutro drage dame i dobro jutro mrvice!  :Smile:  evo da nam i ja "skuham" jednom kavicu, čaj, kakao... Što god vam srce poželi!  :Smile:  želim vam lijep dan bez ikakvih problema i sa veselim mrvicama pod srcem!

----------


## maca papucarica

> Hedoniza nek ove poteskoce sto prije prodju da mozes uzivati u trudnoci 
> 
> Znas sta Maco, vec danima sam u soku kako je tvoja trudnoca proletila.. Sjecam se kad si stavila u potpis da beba stize u 6. mjesecu (svi uglavnom imaju tickere) i to mi se cinilo tako daaaalekooo, a vidi sada


Imam i ja ticker, i to jako lijepi ali je zakamufliran u mom Klempi  :Wink: 
I meni je proletjelo!

Hedoniza, cestitam na duplicima i vibram da sto prije preskocite sve probleme i uzivate u mirnoj trudnoci!

----------


## anddu

Evo mene opet s pitanjem, od jučer sam već tri puta primijetila da mi se trbuh skupio u loptu - gornji dio ispod prsiju kao da je netko spljoštio prema dolje pa trbuh dobije oblik lopte - potraje kratko i opusti se, ne boli samo je užasno za vidjeti kad ne znaš što se događa. Jesu li to BH kontrakcije ili? Ovo su u zadnja dva i pol mjeseca treća vrsta kontrakcija koje doživljavam, pa koliko ih ima???!!!

----------


## hope31

anddu i meni isto tako izgleda trbuh,skroz cudno da,skupi se ko u loptu i otvrdne jedno minutu i prodje..izgleda onako mali kad se skupi ali to su BH meni je tako dr rekla

----------


## anddu

Upravo to, kako si opisala Hope. Ma i mislila sam da su BH kontrakcije ali skroz mi je to čudno izgledalo, odjednom mi se trbuh smanjio. Vas dvoje, kako ste?

----------


## hope31

ma da to su ti BH,meni je tako vec jako dugo i bude bas smijesan trbuh,ne brini :Smile: mi smo danas 37+6,bila na ctg-u sve mirno zasada,vidjet cemo kad ce frajer odlucit izaci samo mi je trbuh jaaako visoko josa vi kako se drzite?nas dvije imamo isti dan termin cini mi se :Smile:

----------


## anddu

Da, isti smo dan  :Smile: .  Osim tih kontrakcija, i lažnih trudova prošlog petka sve je čini mi se ok. Pregled tek u ponedjeljak pa ćemo vidjeti što i kako dalje

----------


## hope31

i ja imam u ponedjeljak pregled :Smile: na zadnjem sam bila zatvorena ko sef narodne banke :Smile: vidjet cemo sad kako ce biti

----------


## hedoniza

Drage moje evo da vam se javim, danas mi je krvarenje potpuno stalo, mozda malo ima skroz ali skroz zanemarivo. Sretna sam radi toga i nadam se da od sad pa nadalje ce napokon biti sve u redu, dr mi je odredio do daljnjega strogo mirovanje. Hvala vam na potpori i lijepim željama. Svim tudnicama zelim školsku trudnocu i da uzivaju u njoj..

----------


## Muma

*hedoniza* samo tako nastavite, odmaraj i nek su crveni dani iza tebe!  :Klap: 
Ja sam danas bila na pregledu, prema uzv danas smo 12+4, vrlo živahni, veliki 6cm, NN je 1.4 (nadam se da je to ok). Obavila kombinirani a rezultati će stići poštom. Baš sam sretna. Svaki put me uzv iznenadi. Nisam mislila da će se bebica toliko vrtjeti, lijepo je za gledati i potpuno uživati te (nažalost samo  :Sad: ) 2-3 minute  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## željkica

*Muma* bravo za bebicu da lijepo raste,moj uz je tek 24 poludit ću do tada!za kombinirani nema sraha vjerujem da će bit uredu!!!!!!!!!!inače kako si,jel ti se vidi trbušćić?

----------


## Muma

Vidi se vidi *željkice*, neki kažu da je samo malo ispupčen a neki kažu da je baš veliki za tu fazu. Samo nek raste. Još čekam da se lijepo podigne i zaokruži  :Cool: . Kako si ti?

----------


## Bluebella

malo ću se nepozvana uključiti u raspravu o veličini trbuha  :Grin: 
moj je već lijepi trudnički, više se ne može reći da sam se napuhala od jela.... baš se vidi  :Very Happy: . a danas sam morala i piercing iz pupka izvaditi, bliži se amnio a ubod će biti tu negdje, baš si sad čudno izgledam u ogledalu bez piercinga  :Unsure:  iako sam ga stalno gledala kad bi bila u postupcima i jedva čekala da dođe trenutak skidanja sad mi nekako teško  :Laughing:

----------


## corinaII

Evo da se i ja ubacim na temu veličine trbuščića. Moj se itekako vidi za ovih 9tjedana  :Smile:   :Smile:  
I meni doktor prekjučer dao papire ako hoću ići na triple test i ove ostale testove ali ja odlučila da necu ništa raditi osim mjeriti nuhalni nabor. Jel nedaj Bože ako testovi ne budu u redu na amino ni ne pomišljala ići. A ti testovi su svi dosta nepouzdani.

----------


## Ginger

bravo Muma!

moj trbuscic se vec od proslog tjedna jako vidi
izgledam kao na pola prve trudnoce  :Smile: 
u drugoj trudnoci mi je ispao u 9.tjednu, a sad vec u 8.tt
stanem samo u trudnicko, za ne povjerovati...

----------


## Muma

Koliko sam lijepih proljetnih hlača maknula na stranu, al nije mi žao  :Smile:  Samo nek nam trbuščići rastu  :Very Happy:  MM mi svaku večer diže majicu i gleda ga.  :Zaljubljen: 
I da, zaboravih pripomenuti, i dalje crinone i no sex. Unatoč tome što je sve savršeno od početka. Nema veze...sve za bebicu!

----------


## MalaMa

drage moje, evo na brzinu da vas samo pozdravim! šaljem svima puno~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve. nek su vam mirne trudnoće i da što prije držite svoje zamotuljke. moj zamotuljak sad malo spava pa imam koji tren. inače smo po njenom rasporedu.

moe čestitam na rođenju mini moe!!!!!!!

nisam stigla sad čitati stare postove pa mi oprostite ako sam nekog ili nešto zanemarila.

puse od moje male L i mene <3

----------


## Moe

Hvala na cestitkama. Poseban pozdrav mojim terminusicama koje cekaju dan D. Divno je biti roditelj! Ljubim vas sve!

----------


## butterfly101

> Koliko sam lijepih proljetnih hlača maknula na stranu, al nije mi žao  Samo nek nam trbuščići rastu  MM mi svaku večer diže majicu i gleda ga. 
> I da, zaboravih pripomenuti, i dalje crinone i no sex. Unatoč tome što je sve savršeno od početka. Nema veze...sve za bebicu!



hehehe, ma i meni je sad odjednom trbuh iskočio, a meni nekako bed jer mi se čini kao da mi je to od previše papanja... ja sam u 15tt,i iskreno se nadam da je to pravi trudnićki trbuščić., izgleda da još nisam baš svijesna !
a joj i mi smo na no sex, žao mi mm!

----------


## butterfly101

veliki kiss mamicama i njihovim smotuljcima!!!
meni izgleda taj dan jaaaako daleko!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Uh butterfly već si u 15 tt, a to za no sex meni je skoro pa normala na ovom PDF-u

----------


## maca papucarica

Hello okruglice!
Evo i nas sa jos jednog pregleda na koji nisam racunala da cemo stici  :Smile: 
Stanje super-ctg, protoci, plodna voda, posteljica, cerviks se skroz skratio, otvorena 2 cm i cekamo trudove i daljnje otvaranje! Termin za 2 dana.
Kaze dr da postoji realna sansa da nam Klempic dode ovaj vikend, a ako ne, u pon smo na amnioskopjii!

Ljubim sve trudnicice i mrvice u trbuscicima!

Javim se ako bude kakvih promjena  :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

maco  sretno    :Kiss:

----------


## maca papucarica

> maco  sretno


Tnx draga Kapice!
Svaka ti cast sto nakon svih nedaca jos pronades snage popratiti sve nas  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

maco, sretno!

----------


## bubekica

Maco sretno!
Svima kiss!

----------


## Bluebella

Maco..... sretno... stiže mali Klempo <3

----------


## željkica

*butterflay* nisi jedina bez sexa nema ga ni kod mene,ja uopće nemam volje jadan mm,neki dan sam mu se smilovala al mene je strašno peklo pa smo odustali a jadničak!zašto mi je tako bilo neznam!

*maco* sretno nek porod brzo prođe i bude šta manje bolan,ako se rodi u subotu može s menom slavit ročkaš!

----------


## Muma

*maco*  :Klap:  još malo...

----------


## tina29

*maco*  sretno,puse! nek bude bezbolno i brzo!
puse svim velikim i malim okruglicama!

----------


## matahari

> Hello okruglice!
> Evo i nas sa jos jednog pregleda na koji nisam racunala da cemo stici 
> Stanje super-ctg, protoci, plodna voda, posteljica, cerviks se skroz skratio, otvorena 2 cm i cekamo trudove i daljnje otvaranje! Termin za 2 dana.
> Kaze dr da postoji realna sansa da nam Klempic dode ovaj vikend, a ako ne, u pon smo na amnioskopjii!
> 
> Ljubim sve trudnicice i mrvice u trbuscicima!
> 
> Javim se ako bude kakvih promjena


Finale draga! Sretno!

----------


## Ginger

maco ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Maco napokon jos malo, sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

maco sretno!!!

----------


## 123beba

Maco, Javljaj nam novosti i SRETNO!!!!!!

----------


## sanda1977

proradilo mi ovo! juhuhu! nisam sve citala,ali svima sve zelim najbolje.ja sam danas 30+4. sve je u redu. malecka me lupa cijeli dan. cak su mi i tahikardije stale,juhu. sto se tice stomaka,ja izgledam kao da svaki cas trebam roditi! hehe i ja imam te BH povremene kontrakcije.

----------


## sanda1977

maco! sretno!

----------


## milasova8

Maco,jos maloooo :Smile:  sretno!!!

----------


## maca papucarica

Hvala vam svima, stvarno ste divne  :Heart: 

Zasad nemam nista za prijaviti, osim laganog stezanja u krizima.
Ja nekako sve nade prebacujem na nedjelju, ne pitajte zasto, filing  :Smile: 

Sanda, wellcome back! Vec ste lijepo dogurale vas dvije, samo tako nastavite!

----------


## željkica

maco ja mislim da smo svi nestrpljivi a tvom klempi se još neda.

----------


## željkica

maco di si nam?oćemo se duplo danas veselit!
kavica i kolači su spremni pa izvolite! :Coffee:

----------


## Muma

Jutrooooooo!
Malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za *macu* i klempu. Ako se odluči odabrati današnji divan dan!
Uzimam tvoju kavicu *željkica* (hvala) a kolačiće prepuštam drugima jer jurim na ročkas. Kissići svima, i bez loših vijesti na ovaj divan dan, molim lijepo!  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

slažem se s Mumom dan je predivan i bez loših vijesti! i meni je danas ročkaš i nekako sam posebno sretna možda zato šta ove godine nisam sama imam svoju malu mrvicu  baš je osjećaj drukčiji i poseban!

----------


## Bluebella

Ako je fešta onda se posluzujem kavom i kolacima i zelim ti sretan rođendan  :Very Happy: 

Maco... javi novosti  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Sretan rockas!!!!!!!!!! I ja se rado poslužujem kolačima i kavicom!  :Wink: 

Svima želim uživanje u predivnom danu!

----------


## milasova8

Sretan rockas!!
Ja bi kolacic i kavu..idem malo u setnjicu do Kvatrica na sunce i sjest na terasu u Vincek i pocastit svoju bebicu i sebe jednim finim kolacicem i kavicom na ovaj prekrasan dan..uzivanje..
Kisss

----------


## maca papucarica

> maco di si nam?oćemo se duplo danas veselit!
> kavica i kolači su spremni pa izvolite!


Jutro vesele okruglice!

Zeljkice, sretan ti rodendan, uzivaj u svom posebnom danu  :Klap: .

Milasova, mljacni jednu Schwarzwaldicu za mene, jos uvijek mi je bez premca  :Smile: 

Nasem Kempicu se jos ne zuri vani, ceka on da bude siguran da je ljeto pocelo i da nece vise biti "jesenskih" gadosti. 
Jucer su me u par navrata prale bolnije kontrakcije, ali nakon sat-dva se smire tako da picimo dalje dok mali sefic ne odluci  :Yes:  !

----------


## 123beba

Maco, trebali bi organizirati nekakvu dostavu torte i do tebe da ti bude lakše iščekivanje!  :Wink:  a Klempi je lijepo kod mame pa zato neće van...  :Smile:  no, brzo ćete se vi maziti!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Željkice sretan rođendan!
Maco za tebe i Klempu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## beilana

Maco ti laznjaci su meni u bolnici dosli na zivce. Dan prije induciranog ja cijelu noc imala trudove i to sve jace na 5 min
 Reko da odspavam. U noci se probudim, i dalje traju
 Ujutro šipak. Sve stalo. 
~~~~~~~~~~~ti da to krene i da nam se vec sutra mazis s klempom. Drzim fige na rukama i nogama

----------


## clover

> Sretan rockas!!
> Ja bi kolacic i kavu..idem malo u setnjicu do Kvatrica na sunce i sjest na terasu u Vincek i pocastit svoju bebicu i sebe jednim finim kolacicem i kavicom na ovaj prekrasan 
> dan..uzivanje..
> Kisss


Milasova ne moras ti mirovat obzirom na stanje cerviksa?

----------


## milasova8

Ma prosecem se ja malo..izludila bi u sobi citavo vrijeme..do kvatrica odem,popijrm kavicu i vratim se.kupim na placu malo povrca i eto..

----------


## clover

> Ma prosecem se ja malo..izludila bi u sobi citavo vrijeme..do kvatrica odem,popijrm kavicu i vratim se.kupim na placu malo povrca i eto..


Ah, blago tebi..meni su misici atrofirali od lezanja i vise ne mogu u takve setnje..trbuh mi je preeeogroman i tezak za nosit obzirom da sam mrsava..onda jednu setnju odradi i za mene  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

Sretan rodjenadan.....mmmmmm kolacici, mljac

----------


## tina29

*željkice* sretan rođendan,uživaj i hvala na kolačima!  :Kiss: 
*maco*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tebe i malenog klempu!  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Muma

*željkica* sretan ti ročkas!!! Sigurna sam da je feeling poseban! Nadam se da uživaš.  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## željkica

Hvala vam cure  :Kiss:

----------


## maca papucarica

Call me crazy, ali mi smo jucer otvorili sezonu kupanja  :Klap: 

Dr nam je dao zeleno svjetlo i danas planiramo ponoviti to prelijepo iskustvo (totalna je fora plivati s ogromnom trbusinom, kao da imam plutacu pricvrscenu na sebe  :Laughing: )

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Call me crazy, ali mi smo jucer otvorili sezonu kupanja 
> 
> Dr nam je dao zeleno svjetlo i danas planiramo ponoviti to prelijepo iskustvo (totalna je fora plivati s ogromnom trbusinom, kao da imam plutacu pricvrscenu na sebe )


Super, mislim da mora biti olakšavajuće kad si u tom bestežinskom stanju
Ja još nisam krenula još uvijek čekam zeleno svijetlo od dr. bojim se da nisam otvorena i zbog onih bakterija koje sam imala...da ne bi bilo problema

----------


## željkica

*maco* super neka si ti guštala i kakvo je more?
meni je tako krivo šta nisam u petak zvala dr da pitam jel mogu na more i sad se kuham,a strah me otić bez njegovog odobrenja!

----------


## sanda1977

> Call me crazy, ali mi smo jucer otvorili sezonu kupanja 
> 
> Dr nam je dao zeleno svjetlo i danas planiramo ponoviti to prelijepo iskustvo (totalna je fora plivati s ogromnom trbusinom, kao da imam plutacu pricvrscenu na sebe )


hehehe,samo uživaj  :Very Happy:

----------


## butterfly101

> *maco* super neka si ti guštala i kakvo je more?
> meni je tako krivo šta nisam u petak zvala dr da pitam jel mogu na more i sad se kuham,a strah me otić bez njegovog odobrenja!


*maco* super, vjerujem da je stvarno gušt!

a i ja se pitam dali se mogu kupati, strah me da se ne prehladim. A ove vručine su ufffff

----------


## željkica

*butterfly,*nije mene strah prehlade nego bi volila da mi dr da zeleno svjetlo i da me pregleda prije bolje bit oprezniji sutra ujutro ga odma zovem!
koliko si trudna?vidim u potpisu piše da bebice stiže u 12 mj,moja isto termin je 11.12.

----------


## Bubimitka81

He he Maco ti stvarno znas uzivati, bravo!!!  :Smile: 

Mimi meni je dr rekao da i brisevi trebaju biti uredni za kupanje....

----------


## butterfly101

*željkica* meni je termin 6.12. vrijeme mi nikako ne prolazi !  
jesi zvala dr. da pitaš? moja radi tek popodne.

mi nismo radili nikakve briseve,osim one brzinske šta odmah pogledaju pod mikroskop za gljivice!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Macooooo jel klempic jos uvijek pliva?  :Wink:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Macooooo jel klempic jos uvijek pliva?


He, he, pliva, pliva, u intenzivno mlijecnoj vodici. Ctg (a i ja  :Smile: ) ocitava trudice, a vidit cemo za koji sat jesu li pravi ili laznjaci...

Uglavnom, dr me ispratio rijecima Vidimo se u srijedu, aaali, ne vidimo se!  :Wink:

----------


## butterfly101

> He, he, pliva, pliva, u intenzivno mlijecnoj vodici. Ctg (a i ja ) ocitava trudice, a vidit cemo za koji sat jesu li pravi ili laznjaci...
> 
> Uglavnom, dr me ispratio rijecima Vidimo se u srijedu, aaali, ne vidimo se!


Ma predivno, sreeeto! 
Moram te pitati, dali te strah poroda?

----------


## maca papucarica

> Ma predivno, sreeeto! 
> Moram te pitati, dali te strah poroda?


Iskreno, jedino cega me od pocetka bilo strah vezano uz porod su "bolnicki cirkusi", kako ih ja zovem, tipa ne otvaras se dovoljno brzo-evo dripic, malo dolantina da manje boli, ajmo probusiti vodenjak da ubrzamo, da se ne mucis dugo-epiziotomija i tako tih "pomoci".
Uvjerena sam da ipak moj organizam to zna odraditi sam i otkad sam odlucila roditi u rodilistu u kojem preferiraju porod bez nepotrebnih intervencija, straha vise nemam.
Neko pozitivno uzbudenje i iscekivanje je prisutno ali ne i strah.

U biti samo jedva cekam da zagrlim naseg Klempica  :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

> Iskreno, jedino cega me od pocetka bilo strah vezano uz porod su "bolnicki cirkusi", kako ih ja zovem, tipa ne otvaras se dovoljno brzo-evo dripic, malo dolantina da manje boli, ajmo probusiti vodenjak da ubrzamo, da se ne mucis dugo-epiziotomija i tako tih "pomoci".
> Uvjerena sam da ipak moj organizam to zna odraditi sam i otkad sam odlucila roditi u rodilistu u kojem preferiraju porod bez nepotrebnih intervencija, straha vise nemam.
> Neko pozitivno uzbudenje i iscekivanje je prisutno ali ne i strah.
> 
> U biti samo jedva cekam da zagrlim naseg Klempica


sretno do neba i da su pravi trudići i da nam do večeras javiš da je Klempić stigao  :Yes: 

a što se tiče stava - svaka čast da mi je samo polovina tvoje pozitive i flegme i sada u drugoj trudnoći, di bi mi bio kraj  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## butterfly101

*maco* meni sve to još nije ni došlo na pamet,jedino što mi se mota po glavi je koliko to jako može boljeti i hoću li ja to izdržati. željela bim roditi prirodno i nadam se da ću kao i ti do kraja uspjeti sakupiti snage da budem tako pozitivna i hrabra. Želim Vam svu sreću i čekamo daljnje izvješće. Mislimo na tebe...kiss


što se kupanja tiće zvala sam dr.kaže da jos ne jer je more dosta hladno. Ja cu je poslušati i izdržati jos malo!

----------


## Bluebella

> *maco* meni sve to još nije ni došlo na pamet,jedino što mi se mota po glavi je koliko to jako može boljeti i hoću li ja to izdržati. željela bim roditi prirodno i nadam se da ću kao i ti do kraja uspjeti sakupiti snage da budem tako pozitivna i hrabra. Želim Vam svu sreću i čekamo daljnje izvješće. Mislimo na tebe...kiss
> 
> 
> što se kupanja tiće zvala sam dr.kaže da jos ne jer je more dosta hladno. Ja cu je poslušati i izdržati jos malo!


ni ja još ne razmišljam o porodu.. sve si nekako mislim da će biti kako bude, beba mora nekako van...

a što se kupanja tiće, ja pitala doktora prošli tjedan dali se smijem kupati u moru i bazenu pa je rekao da smijem i da uživam. bazen ću izbjeći, a na more u petak pa do utorka, u srijedu ujutro u 8 je AC tak da se idem malo opustiti prije  :Grin:  i osunčati noge i bušu...
p.s. al sam radila sve briseve prošli tjedan i svi su negativni... ne znam dali to ima kakve veze za kupanje....

----------


## đurđa76

> ni ja još ne razmišljam o porodu.. sve si nekako mislim da će biti kako bude, beba mora nekako van...
> 
> a što se kupanja tiće, ja pitala doktora prošli tjedan dali se smijem kupati u moru i bazenu pa je rekao da smijem i da uživam. bazen ću izbjeći, a na more u petak pa do utorka, u srijedu ujutro u 8 je AC tak da se idem malo opustiti prije  i osunčati noge i bušu...
> p.s. al sam radila sve briseve prošli tjedan i svi su negativni... ne znam dali to ima kakve veze za kupanje....


meni je rekla dr Lazarovska kad sam bila trudna ne na sunce jer je(mislim da je rekla) toksično za bebe,ali kupanje može,tako da drži se više hlada i uživaj u kupanju

----------


## Bluebella

> meni je rekla dr Lazarovska kad sam bila trudna ne na sunce jer je(mislim da je rekla) toksično za bebe,ali kupanje može,tako da drži se više hlada i uživaj u kupanju


hvala draga na savjetu  :Smile:  al sad kak sam trudna ni ne mogu dugo na suncu izdržati, i bez sunca se znojim ko luda... tak da po malo, puno hlada, malo sunca, sladoled, knjiga i neka udobna ležaljka..

----------


## željkica

i ja sam zvala danas dr i dobila zeleno svjetlo za more samo ne na sunce tako da jedva čekam sutra da se bučnem!i odlučila sam da ču radit još nekih 10-tak dana i pa pa idem ja na odmor,jel vi radite?

maco sretno,bravo na hrabrosti mene već sads hvata strah! :Smile:

----------


## luc

Ja sam sas dosla od doktora. Moram obavit uzv i tek onda ce dat zeleno svjetlo za more. 
Znojim se ko kreten,ja stvarno neznam kako cu izdurat cijelo ljeto.
Sad mi je reko da ni slicajno nesmijem vise uopce leci na leda da se mozemo ugusit i beba i ja.
Prva trudnoca mi je bila laksa i stresnija.nek se bebica rodi zdrava i gotova sa radajem i svim,nemam vise zivaca.

----------


## željkica

cure koje ste kreme za sunčanje koristile u trudnoći?

----------


## hope31

Evo i nas s pregleda,ctg uredan,otvorena 1 prst danas smo 38+5

----------


## maca papucarica

Pukao vodenjak!
Javim se kad zagrlim našeg Kemponju

----------


## kismet

> Pukao vodenjak!
> Javim se kad zagrlim našeg Kemponju


maco, sretno, nek bude brzo i što manje bolno, sa minimum intervencija, kako si i priželjkivala...čekamo update  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

sretno maco da se uskoro mazis sa svojim klempom :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

Stižeeeee Klempoooo  :Very Happy:  sretno draga  :Very Happy:

----------


## Argente

Go maco, go maco!  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## željkica

stiže Klempo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Maco sretno!! Uopce ne sumnjam da cete to odraditi bez problema vas dvoje  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

maco, cure su već sve napisale! Drži nam se i sretno tebi i klempi!  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Maco sretnooooooo  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

Maco, sretno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Blekonja

Maco go, go!
mislimo na tebe  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

Maco, sretno draga!

----------


## mare41

jedva cekam da nam se javi klempić

----------


## bubekica

Maco sretno draga!

----------


## 123beba

Jutro drage moje dame! Evo, poslužujem kavicu, čaj, kakao... Kolačice, kekse ili cokolino  :Smile:  pa se posluzite  :Smile: 
Želim vam predivan dan!
Nadam se da se Maca i Klempo sada maze ili spavaju  :Wink:

----------


## anddu

123beba hvala na napitcima, mada bi mi jutros najviše pasala hrpa leda jer umirem od vrućine. Maco, nadam se da se maziš s klempićem i jedva čekamo izvještaj. Hope, čini mi se da smo nas dvije sad na redu. I mi jučer bili na pregledu ali mojoj se bebi nakon svega izgleda ne žuri van. Ja za divno čudo zatvorena iako sam već u tri navrata imala pripremne bolove/trudove, a ni beba se još nije spustila, ostalo sve ok. Za šest dana smo opet na pregledu, jedino me brine što mi nisu radili CTG ni ovaj put, odnosno niti jedan put dosad. Valjda je to normalno.

----------


## frka

juuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, maco! sad već sigurno grliš Klempića  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

anddu i ja skapavam od vrucine,koma je..tvom bebacu je izgleda lijepo kod mame,ne brini spustit ce se kad bude spremno :Smile: a ja idem na ctg svaka 2 dana tjedan dana,cudi me da te nisu slali na ctg..premda meni stalno ctg nesto biljezi ali kaze sestra nisu trudovi jer je slabo dosta

----------


## Mali Mimi

Maco jedva čekam vijesti, nadam se da je prošlo sve uredu!

----------


## Muma

Ajme *macooooooo*, jel to "već" Klempo stigao?  :Very Happy:  Nadam se da sve ide po planu i da se već grlite!
*anddu*, *hope31* čekamo vas  :Klap:  samo polako i smireno.

----------


## milasova8

Maco,sretno!!!
Moj mali se skroz spustio,glavica jako nisko..cerviks skracen,V oblik,zatvorena izvana..
Cekamo barem jos 3 tjedna bi ja..sutra 36 tt
Bebica je dosta mala,sa 35 tjedana 2300..ali to je zato sto nijr mogla dobro glavicu izmjeriti..

Hope,anddu- jos maloooo :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

macooooooooooooo  :Very Happy: 

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


čitam ja jučer novosti i hoću se javiti, al tuka zaboravila pass i zaključala se (trudnički mozak, he he)

----------


## Mali Mimi

milasova pa meni se to uopće ne čini malim bebicom sa 35 tt, moja frendica je rodila u 37tt pa joj je imao 2300

----------


## medonija

jutro cure! 
Maco nadam se već satima maziš s Klempom :Zaljubljen: 

meni su upravo otišli serviseri klime i sad valjda mogu preživjet do termina! :Very Happy:  zadnja 2 dana sam mislila da ću šviknut! više sam provela pod tušem nego "na suhom"! noćas sam oko 2-3h mislila da se odem bacit pod tuš, ali mi je bilo žao da ću probudit mm...
nije mi u životu bilo ovako vruće, a ja stvarno inače volim ljeto, vručine i super to podnosim...sad mi je stvarno žao ljudi koji ne podnose vručine i ovako im je cijeli život :Sad: ...

pusa svim "škembicama", nadam se da vam nije previše vruće i da se hladite u moru, s klilmom, sladoledom...
ćekamo Klempića da nam se javi! :Klap:

----------


## butterfly101

ja kasno palim, ali *macoooooo* i *klemmmpoooo*, nadam se da je sve ok i da se lijepo mazite !!!!

----------


## Gabi25

> Maco,sretno!!!
> Moj mali se skroz spustio,glavica jako nisko..cerviks skracen,V oblik,zatvorena izvana..
> Cekamo barem jos 3 tjedna bi ja..sutra 36 tt
> Bebica je dosta mala,sa 35 tjedana 2300..ali to je zato sto nijr mogla dobro glavicu izmjeriti..
> 
> Hope,anddu- jos maloooo


Milasova moja cura je rođena sa 35+1 i imala je 2300g, nije to ništa posebno malo, a i to uzmi sa rezervom jer doktori često fulaju u procjeni. 
Da izdrzite sto duže ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Maco, anddu, hope i za vas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lovekd

Maco, nadam se da već uživate u maženju  :Smile:  

Gabi25 bebica je preslatka  :Smile:  Joooj, kad je moja bila tako mala.....

----------


## Bab

maco, nadam se da se već mazuljkate i da je sve prošlo lagano i školski.

A mi smo danas bili na uzv-u i imamo svako po 2 kile. Danas smo 33+5.
Veli dr da je to skolska tezina kao i sve ostale mjere.

Milasova, ja tek sad skuzila tvoju poruku :Undecided: 
vidim ja da ti šajbaš okolo ko velika...aj kad si u prolazu ak ti se da navrati...ja sam u 113 na srednjem krevetu :Wink: 

pusa svim okruglicama...

----------


## mimi81

Cestitke novopečenim mamama!

Bab, baš lijepo da si se javila. Još mjesec dana i bebe su kraj tebe, predivno!

----------


## mare41

eto bab, stigla si nas, tak smo i mi bili teski u to vrijeme
maco, cekamo!

----------


## Inesz

cure drage sretno vam~~~~~

je li nam maca rodila?
Klempo, jesi stigao sretno na ovaj svijet?

----------


## Blekonja

> cure drage sretno vam~~~~~
> 
> je li nam maca rodila?
> Klempo, jesi stigao sretno na ovaj svijet?



da da je li nam Klempo već stigao?

----------


## maca papucarica

Najdraže moje okruglice! 

Jučer u 14:24 postala sam mama najljepšeg neklempavog Klempića na svijetu! 
Naša mala ljubav rođen je sa 4 180 g i 54 cm.
Jedva čekam da napišem našu priču, nije bilo jako brzo, ali je bilo čarobno i točno onako kako sam sanjala!

Šaljemo vam poljupce, moj Klempo i ja  :Heart:

----------


## anddu

Maco čestitke od srca. Uživajte  :Heart:

----------


## Muma

Čestitam *maco*!  :Very Happy:  Baš je lijepo čuti da si zadovoljna i da je bilo kao što si i željela! Malom/velikom Klempiću želim prekrasno djetinjstvo!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## amazonka

Maco, iskrene čestitke! :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

Maco,cestitam na velikom deckicu!!

----------


## bubekica

Maco cestitam, a neklempicu zelim toplu dobrodoslicu!

----------


## hope31

Maco cestitam od srca :Smile:

----------


## matahari

Mamice, cestitke!

----------


## Blekonja

jejjjjjjjjjj jupijeeeee, Klempo dobrododoša, mama veeeelike čestitke  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vatra86

Macoooo  :Very Happy:  cestitam!!! Klempi dobrodoslica i  :Kiss:

----------


## butterfly101

*maca* prekrasno,čestitke i uživajte u vasem malom neklempiću! 
Jedva čekam priču s poroda! kiss

----------


## Bubimitka81

Maco čestitam!! Velikom neklempiću želim dobrodošlicu  :Very Happy: 

Želim vam što raniji oporavak i čekamo  priču naravno  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

*Maco* cestitam od :Heart: . Bebo mala dobro nam dosao :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Maco čestitam  :Very Happy:  i drago mi je da si imala porod kakav si željela, ovi naši u bolnici su dosta skloni raznim intervencijama a mene je najviše strah toga, ne samog poroda i trudova, voljela bih da poštuju malo više naše želje

----------


## Bluebella

Maco Čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Maco, čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Moe

Čestitke maco tebi i dragome! Želim ti brz oporavak!
Mini Moe želi dobrodošlicu svom prijatelju Klempiću!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Argente

maco  :mama:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Čestitke maco tebi i dragome! Želim ti brz oporavak!
> Mini Moe želi dobrodošlicu svom prijatelju Klempiću!


Jao Moe sram te bilo, ne hvališ se sa malom manekenkom  :Razz:   Prekrasna je  :Heart:

----------


## Moe

> Jao Moe sram te bilo, ne hvališ se sa malom manekenkom   Prekrasna je


Hvala  :Zaljubljen: 
Evo ovdje kratko: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80621-M...t=#post2429481
A kad uhvatim vremena i inspiracije napisat ću priču s poroda. Il možda neću?  :Smile:  Što da pišem kad sam prespavala porod?  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

Maco cestitam,malom neklempicu zelim dobrodoslicu i svu srecu ovog svijeta  :Smile:

----------


## innu

> Najdraže moje okruglice! 
> 
> Jučer u 14:24 postala sam mama najljepšeg neklempavog Klempića na svijetu! 
> Naša mala ljubav rođen je sa 4 180 g i 54 cm.
> Jedva čekam da napišem našu priču, nije bilo jako brzo, ali je bilo čarobno i točno onako kako sam sanjala!
> 
> Šaljemo vam poljupce, moj Klempo i ja


Iskrene čestitke, uživajte!
Moe, slikica je  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## cvjet

Maco čestitamo,sad se ljepo mazite zaslužili ste ... :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: :

----------


## Ginger

maco bravo i čestitam!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Argente

Šta je innu, prijavljuješ se na temu ili još uvijek samo virkaš?  :Aparatic: 
ajde, prijavi se s jubilarnim 500.-tim

----------


## Ginger

Moe  :Zaljubljen:  koja ljepotica

----------


## milasova8

Moe,prekrasna je curka :Smile: 
Frajercic cim ju vidi ce se zaljubiti..

----------


## kismet

*Moe*, prelijepa je  :Zaljubljen: , čestitam i želim vam što skoriji odlazak svojoj kućici (i tati, sigurno je nestrpljiv...)
*Maco*, čestitke i puse NE-Klempi, čekamo priču!

----------


## Sonja29

Maco cestitam! Klempicu zelimo dobrodoslicu i prekrasno djetinjstvo!
Moe princeza je premedena (tipkam s mobitela pa neznam ubaciti smajlice)
Okruglice drage,zelim vam da sto duze ostanete u komadu i sto laksi i bezbolniji porod!
Moja zvrkica i ja vam saljemo pusu!

----------


## zubic.vila

Maco čestitam!
Moe, curka je premedena!

----------


## MalaMa

Maco cestitam narodjenju bebaca!
Moe cura je prava princezica  :Smile: 
Moje cudo i ja zavrsile u bolnici  :Sad:  dobila je osip za koji se ispostavilo da je streptokok ili stafilokok jos cekamo briseve. Ugl na antibiotiku mi je curka.

----------


## MalaMa

Zubic sad vidjeh avatar.  :Smile:  prekrasna bebica!

----------


## Bluebella

koliko novih prekrasnih bebica u zadnje vrijeme.. MalaMa, zubić vila, Gabi25, Moe, beilana ..  :Zaljubljen:  samo nek se tako nastavi... sad čekamo macu i malog Klempu  :Heart:  pa Mare sa svojim ljepoticama....

----------


## lovekd

> Čestitam *maco*!  Baš je lijepo čuti da si zadovoljna i da je bilo kao što si i željela! Malom/velikom Klempiću želim prekrasno djetinjstvo!


Muma je sve napisala  :Smile:  Iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy:

----------


## Inesz

Maco, čestitam!
Klempo mali neklempavi ljepotane,
dobro nam došao :-)

----------


## butterfly101

*MalaMa* želim vam da što prije to izliječite i uživate u ljetu!

----------


## milasova8

MalaMa,da sto.prije curka ozdravi~~~
Avatari su stvarno prekrasni..bebice su vam tako slatke,uff..

----------


## Mali Mimi

> MalaMa,da sto.prije curka ozdravi~~~
> Avatari su stvarno prekrasni..bebice su vam tako slatke,uff..


X

----------


## frka

maco, čestitam! puse Klempi!

ajme, cure, koji avatari :in love:

----------


## amazonka

Moe, super je bebica!
čestitam!

----------


## lovekd

> MalaMa,da sto.prije curka ozdravi~~~
> Avatari su stvarno prekrasni..bebice su vam tako slatke,uff..


*X*

----------


## crvenkapica77

maco  cestitam   :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Maco, predivno! Čestitam i želim ti brz oporavak! Pusa Klempi!  :Smile:

----------


## anabela1

Maco čestitam!

----------


## medonija

Maco čestitke i pusa Klempi, pa on je stvarno veeeliki dečko! :Klap: 
nadam se da nije bilo preteško i želim ti što brži oporavak  :Kiss: 

mi danas 31+2tt, bili na uzv, sve je super i sve je za 5!bebači su zdravi i veliki, svaki oko 1700-1800g :Zaljubljen: 
još smo prekosutra na pregledu u TA i očekujem da dr kaže da sam još uvijek čvrsto zatvorena pa da možemo u miru zgurat još barem 5-6tjedana, ne prihvaćamo ništa manje :Cool:

----------


## željkica

maco čestitam !!!!!!!!!!uživaj sa svojim klempićem!

----------


## mare41

maco, cestitam od srca!
malama, za brzo ozdravljenje!
cure, tolikn divnih bebica! i almino predivno dijete qaste
mi brojimo max 10-12 dana, oce ko prije nas?

----------


## Mury

*Maco*, čestitke na velikoj bebici  :Very Happy: !!!
Cure, avatari su vam prekrasni  :Zaljubljen: 
*Mare41*, nekadašnja terminušo moja, želim ti od srca najljepši skori susret sa tvojim ljepoticama  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tikki

Maco čestitam draga!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mali Mimi

*mare* pa ti  još sitno brojiš u kojem si tjednu ono?
Za sve trudnice u bolnicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## anddu

> maco, cestitam od srca!
> malama, za brzo ozdravljenje!
> cure, tolikn divnih bebica! i almino predivno dijete qaste
> mi brojimo max 10-12 dana, oce ko prije nas?


Ja se nadam da ce se moja beba odluciti izaci prije vas. Termin nam je za 6 dana. A i hope isto tako da smo nas tri na stand by

----------


## žužy

Jooooj kak vas je lijepo čitati,sve redom  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
I vidjeti kak sličice s uzv-a na avatarima,postaju sličice "u živo"  :Klap:  Več sam otprilike znala ko piše kad bi vidla avatar,sad se moram naučiti razlikovati bebice  :Smile: 
*Maco*,česitam na Klempiću!*Moe*,a tvoja slikica s mrvuškom je baš ko iz reklame!
Svim okruglicama pred termin šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za brzi porod!

----------


## hope31

Joj i ja se iskreno nadam da ce se moj frajer odlucit izaci van u roku ovih 6 dana..

anddu da li je teebi trbuh visoko?meni je toliko visoko da nikad vislji nije bio,pritisce i zeludac i sve,vec mi pomalo muka koliko me stisce,ima li kod tebe kakvih naznaka da ce bebac van?

----------


## corinaII

Maco čestitke na mirisnom smotuljku od srca  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Moe i tebi sve naj naj naj  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Cure jel ima netko baby watcher?

----------


## tina29

pozz svima,jedva sam dočekala da mi poprave komp na mogu na forum,bila sam ko oduzeta bez vas!!!
kao prvo čestitke od srca *Moe* na prekrasnoj curici,bonbon je!!!
kao drugo čestitke od srca na *neklempi* i mamici! puse!
ja i moj dečko uživamo domeka pod klimom,u petak smo bili na uzv,sve je super,mali ima 460g i živahan je  :Zaljubljen: 
šaljemo vam velike puse svima,osobiti okruglicama u bolnicama!  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## anddu

.

----------


## Ginger

koje lijepe bebice, sve odreda  :Zaljubljen: 

okruglice moje, nek vam porodi budu lijepi i što manje bolni (koliko je to moguće)

*mare moja*  :Heart:  pa već ste toliko dogurale
komotno curke mogu vam  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

đinđo, si ti vidla nas..
ko pitao za guranje visoko? moja gornja dama radi sve i svasta u visine, pod rebqa boli, gura se tako da tesko i disem, al to tako valjda mora :Smile:

----------


## *mare*

Drage moje, odlucih da je doslo krajnje vrijeme da vam se pridruzim! Ja ovako glupa, u panicnom strahu za svoju trudnocu i danas jedva da se usudim povjerovati da smo doista uspjeli, pa tako i javljanje ovdje stalno odgadjam. Vjerujem da vam je svima jasno i da razumijete.
Uglavnom, moj 9. po redu ivf je polucio plus. Eto nas sutra 17 tt. Duplici. Izgleda djecaci.
Sve vas grlim, cestitam na bebicama, curama u finisu sto brzi i laksi susret sa srecicama i necete zamjeriti poseban poljubac saljem mojoj "imenjakinji" i njenim princezama!

----------


## mare41

mare, draga, saljem puse i uzivaj u druzenju na ovom pdf-u

----------


## medonija

Mare* dobrodošla! Wuuuuuhuuuu :Very Happy:  još duplića :Very Happy: 
želim ti "dosadnu" školsku trudnoću i što duže 3 u 1!

----------


## željkica

mare dobrodošla ,aaaaaa duplići super! :Very Happy:

----------


## uporna

*Maco* čestitke na velikom dečku :Very Happy: .

Ovi novi avatari su redom predivniiii :Zaljubljen: .

**mare** čestitam na blizanačkoj trudnoći.

----------


## Moe

Hvala svima na komplimentima. 
Milasova8  :Kiss:

----------


## 123beba

Uh, kako nam je vesela ova naša tema Zadnje vrijeme! I bit će još duplica!!!!! Čestitam!  :Smile: 

Svim našim mama želim sto lakše da podnesu ove vrućine sa svojim malim smotuljcima i svim trudnicama da budu fit i u komadu baš onoliko koliko našim mrvicama treba! 

I evo, da vam još serviram kavicu i kolačice ako već niste obavili taj dio...  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Moe, predivan avatar! 
 :Heart:  

Trudnice, svima jedan veliki  :Kiss:

----------


## Muma

*123beba* ti si jako vrijedna svako jutro! Hvala na kavici i kolačićima! I uživaj danas na pregledu!
**mare** bravo za dupliće i sretno dalje!
Trudnice naše, nadam se da gurate nekako kroz ove vrućine (blago onima na moru  :Sad: ); a posebno naše buduće mame u bolnicama... Kissić svima!

----------


## Mali Mimi

*mare* dobrodošla, gdje si li se dosad skrivala?

----------


## butterfly101

*mare* čestitam na duplićima, razumjem taj strah!

----------


## Argente

vrebala je iz pozadine dok ne sazna spol pa da zna s kim trgovati  :lool: 
*mare*, dobro nam došla ti i momci!

----------


## beilana

Moe vidim imas zgoljavicu. Moja je isla doma s 2580, sutra bude 6tjedana i vec je prosla 4.5kg i s 48 cm sad je oko 57cm. Ne brini. Brzo ce ona. Moja vec ima 8 pregiba na rucici. Buckica

----------


## Moe

beilana - vrijeme leti prebrzo - s tim našim bebačicama; kad bi kako mogla zaustaviti vrijeme da se što duže mazimo dok je ovako sitna  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Ja isto jedva čekam da se mazimo... Danas je pregled prošao ok i dr. kaže da se vidimo za tjedan dana  :Smile:  ja sam uživala i slušala srceko svoje male srećice na ctg-u  :Smile:

----------


## medonija

mi isto danas bili na pregledu, sve ok, jedina promjena je: cerviks je 1 čl.,tvrd, uloživ za vršak prsta, (do sada je bio čvrst, 1 čl. potpuno zatvoren), treba li me to zabrinjavati? dr je djelovao prilično flegma po tom pitanju, rekao je da je to sve ok, uredan nalaz i da lijepo mi to guramo već 32 tjedna, on zadovoljan, vidimo se za 2 tjedna.
Rekla sam mu da su mi zadnjih dana BH kontrakcije dosta učestalije, da poneka bude i prilično neugodna, skoro bolna, rekao je da slobodno počnem piti po 2 šumeća MG i to je to, da je uredu jer me ne otvaraju. sad si ja mislim, kako me ne otvaraju kad je sad cerviks uloživ za vrh prsta!?

ne znam da li sam se splašila bezveze i stvaram paniku nepotrebno ili me on nije ozbiljno shvatio :Undecided:

----------


## medonija

zar nema nikoga da mi kaže "medonija, ne *eri, paničariš bezveze, to je sve 5" :Undecided:

----------


## frka

evo, ja ti kažem: medonija, ne kakaj, to je sve 5  :Grin: 

32 tjedna i blizići - pa nije ni čudo da te šerafe BH! a uloživost nije big deal u tim tjednima ni s jednom bebom. odmaraj, gutaj Mg i prati bebe i kontrakcije. ako ti je što sumnjivo, pravac dr-u opet, ali to je stvarno ok nalaz za taj stadij trudnoće.  :Smile:

----------


## medonija

:Kiss:  frka,  :Heart: si 
ma i ja si to stalno ponavljam, ali sam do sad navikla da mi kaže da sam čvrsto zatvorena da ne može bit čvršće, pa da ja mogu bauljat svuda i radit sve šta hoću, pa me sad ovo malo...streslo... zapravo sva sam si danas neka... "hormonalna" ...  :Laughing:  luda ko puška i šamjaraju me svakakve ideje i misli... valjda mi je tek danas s tom uloživosti i kao "otvaranjem" došlo u glavu da ću ja stvarno vrlo, vrlo, VRLO uskoro rodit DVOJE  djece :Shock:   čak sam mm u autu na putu doma rekla "đizus, jesi ti svjestan koji ćemo mi "tulum" imati doma za ca mjesec dana?! a meni baš paše ovaj mir"    sram me i stid bilo koja sam anti-mama ...

a jučer sam mu pričala kako sad već postajem jaaako nestrpljiva kad ćemo upoznat našu dječicu! :Zaljubljen: 

ova loša biometeorološka prognaza očito nikako nije dobra u kombinaciji s trudničkim hormonima...

----------


## medonija

ali da budem ziher, u pon idem kod mog soc gina po uputnice i doznake pa ću i njega još izgnjavit o tome.... u njega imam puno više povjerenja, uvijek me posebno "mazi i pazi", i obitelji nam se znaju i tako...

----------


## Argente

eh, dok sam skužila da ste prešle na drugu stranicu vidim da ti je frka sve napisala  :Smile: 
BTW, mislim da kontrakcije otvaraju iznutra, uloživost je izvana pa to onda nema veze?

----------


## mare41

arđonijo, kak ide u vas?
medonija, sve to tako ide normalno, slusaj frku za mg, al smanji hopsanje, pritisak se pojacava, i ja sam u istoj fazi-polako shvacam da stizu dvije bebe od dvije i po kile, male cure

----------


## Argente

_arđonijo_  :Laughing: 
A ne znam, valjda dobro, ništa ne kontrahira...ležim k'o trut na kauču i više se od srama ne javljam na "trudnoća i debljanje". Čekam blagoslov za kupanje, a u međuvremenu se stalno divim svom ogromnom trbuhu, tresem ga da se mali javi i tako.
Kad će mišice bit deložirane, ravno na 37 ili..?

----------


## coolerica

> arđonijo, kak ide u vas?
> medonija, sve to tako ide normalno, slusaj frku za mg, al smanji hopsanje, pritisak se pojacava, i ja sam u istoj fazi-polako shvacam da stizu dvije bebe od dvije i po kile, male cure


ajme mare pa šta već 36+1.. pa ja sam na 36+6 rodila a čini mi se kao da si ti prekjučer zatrudnila..još malo i eto duplog tuluma..velike  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  za završno odbrojavanje tebi i svim trudnicama

----------


## mare41

coolerica, tako i meni tudje trudnoce prolete, i tvoja je tako dok si do poroda cekala betu :Smile: 
u pon budu valjda odlucili o diobi-ili u petak  ili pon

----------


## 123beba

Ajme, mare, kako ce to brzo!!!!  :Smile:  
Bas je danas jedna cura koja je bila u isto vrijeme kad i ja na punkciji i transferu rodila dvije curke... Tek sam onda pomislila kako ću i ja stvarno brzo svoju mrvicu maziti vani, a ne samo ovako češkati preko trbuha  :Smile:  

Medonija, drago mi je da su te cure uspjele malo utješiti... Samo se čuvaj i uživaj, a mrvice kad dođu sve će biti super... Puno veselije i napornije, ali za to smo se svi i borili... Da nam naši mali smotuljci uljepšaju život!  :Smile:

----------


## medonija

jutro cure!
evo kod mene se kuha kava i čaj od koprive za sve koje su se probudile  kao ja s čevapima umjesto prstima na rukama, pa svratite :Smile: 

hvala vam na odgovorima, ma te kontrakcije me sad plaše zbog te uloživosti, kod mene su se pojavile dosta rano oko 16-18tt, ali sam si stalno ponavljala nije bed dok god je sve čvrsto zatvoreno...i onda sad jučer ta uloživost  me splašila da sam se počela otvarat...a zadnjih par dana su se stvarno pojačale kontrakcije, znaju se zaredat po 3-4 s razmakom od 5-10minuta! neke ni ne osjetim, samo vidim da mi se trbuh izobličio i skamenio, a neke su  i ddosta bolne ako se probam ustat ili hodam u tom trenutku...

ajme mare pa ti si stvarno u samom "foto finišu"! i svaka čast za izguranih 37tt! :Klap: 
 meni su sve naše trudnoće brzo proletile! mislila sam da ću imati toliko slobodnog vremena, na kraju nisam pola toga stigla!

----------


## Mali Mimi

*Mare* pa ti još stvarno sitno brojiš, joj kako lijepo
A mi jučer bili na MIK-u ovaj mali je stalno plesao u trbuhu valjda mu se jako sviđa glazba

----------


## butterfly101

Jutro cure, mi brojimo tek 16+2 i vrijeme nam nikako ne ide. Vidim da ste vecina vas pri samom kraju pa vam zelim da dogurate sto duze sa vasim veselim bebicama u busi!

----------


## Bluebella

> Jutro cure, mi brojimo tek 16+2 i vrijeme nam nikako ne ide. Vidim da ste vecina vas pri samom kraju pa vam zelim da dogurate sto duze sa vasim veselim bebicama u busi!


Nisam skuzila do sada da isto brojimo... meni također danas 16+2  :Very Happy: 
Pusa svim okruglicama  :Smile:

----------


## uporna

*medonija* i meni se zareda nekoliko kontrakcija i stvrdnutog trbuha i isto tako nekad jako bolno nekad ništa. Kod tebe se još dvoje gura a kod mene ova jedna se zadnjih dan-dva nekako čudno popreči (valjda se okreće ne znam) ali nije nimalo ugodno.
Svim trudnjačama da izdrže ovo pasje vrijeme (baš je koma vruće). 
Noge mi kao balvani (stopala) i to od jutra. Ništa ne pijem, provjerim tlak i ako je ok to me ne zabrinjava jer je stvarno jako vruće i kako se bližimo terminu to je i za očekivati.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mi bili na pregledu sve je OK, ja zatvorena, cervix normalan, smijem se i kupati u moru :Smile:

----------


## anddu

Bravo MM :Klap: , ja se do ponedjeljka moram kuhati, a onda ću se ako ne rodim prije i ako dobijem zeleno svjetlo i ja bućnuti u more  :Grin:  (iako mm nije oduševljen tom idejom)

----------


## frka

a zašto se ne bi kupale? pa nije to bazen. uživajte, curke, u svemu u čemu možete!

----------


## butterfly101

MaliMimi ma super,sad cete se rasplivati...ja cekam cetvrtak do tada plivam na suho! Drago mi je da je sve ok,kiss bebacu
Anddu ajde jos sutra cete izdrzati,stisni noge i nedaj bebi van da se barem jednom bucnete  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Ja samo mogu pjevati onu: daleko je more... ali bih baš rado kao jedna velika bova malo plutala u moru... No, nekom drugim prilikom... Sad idem ustati pa smisliti neku finu kavicu i dorucak! 

Uživajte moje dame u današnjem danu!  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

ja upravo s mora i super je ,tako da cure krenite dr mi je reka da uživam i da se kupam!

----------


## butterfly101

A joj zeljkice nadam se da si se nauzivala i za mene.
Mimi jeste se bućnuli?

----------


## butterfly101

> Nisam skuzila do sada da isto brojimo... meni također danas 16+2 
> Pusa svim okruglicama


bas mi je drago,koliko sam stigla pohvata ovdje ima puno okruglica koje samo sto nisu rodile.
Ja sam danas sanjala da sam bila na uzv i jedino se sjecam pisuliNa...neznam sta da mislim  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> A joj zeljkice nadam se da si se nauzivala i za mene.
> Mimi jeste se bućnuli?


i ti ćeš za koji dan skočit u more a ja ću se ujutro okupat i za tebe,ujutro mi je najdraže ić sutra ne radim pa mogu opet!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Butterfly nisam idem sad, zaspala sam popodne, a tako sam i ja sanjala dečkića (već kad sam bila trudna) i onda u snu skužit da je to moj sin, tad još nismo znali spol a svi su bili uvjereni da će biti curica i eto na kraju se pokazalo da jedino moj san točno pokazao

----------


## Evelyn73

Pozdrav svim trudnicama. Ja se bas ne javljam, povremeno vas citam (iako u zadnje vrijeme radi obaveza ni to)... jutros me nesanica (a i povecana nervoza priblizavanjem termina) potjerala na Rodu  :Wink: 
Danas sam 35+4. Jupi!
Vidim da ste neke zabrinute radi kontrakcija. I samu me to dosta brinulo, no kad god bih spomenula dr. oni su bili prilicno hladni - maternica se priprema itd, nema razloga za paniku, cerviks nije skracen.  Jedino me privatno dr. K. pregledao jos i vaginalno (sto mi je bio jedini vaginalni pregled u trudnoci). Ovih dana sam prestala uzimati i Mg i kontrakcije mi se cine cesce nakon vece aktivnosti bebe (a on je stalno u pokretu i, kao i kod uporne, okrene se poprecno) ili nakon pretjerivanja s kucnim poslovima.

Ono sto me vise brine je sto sam na pregled narucena ponovo tek za 4 tjedna - tada cu biti 39+2! Zar ne bi pred kraj trudnoce pregledi trebali biti cesci? + CTG mi jos nisu radili - kazu, tada ce (na S.D.). Sada mislim da ipak odem privatno na CTG...
Kakva su vasa iskustva?

Sada idem proucavati popise stvari za torbu za rodiliste. Vec bi bilo vrijeme da i to slozim  :Smile: 
Svima zelim sretno trudnicko iscekivanje, bez komplikacija, a onima koje su u medjuvremenu postale mame - cestitke!

----------


## linalena

pozdrav svima, s manje i više tjedana a pogotovo onima u finishu

Mare41 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## hedoniza

Pozdrav drage moje, evo da vam se malo javim.. Bila u srijedu u doktora na uz i pregled, moji twinnsici su vec veliki oni se igraju i sve je super. Vadili smo briseve. Samo meni ovo krvarenje nikako stat,tj sukrvica.. Svako tj dana u nedjelju ja prokrvarim. Dr. kaze ja vise nemam sto za dati osim mirovat, mirovat i mirovat. Sad nitko nezna od cega je, a sve u najboljem redu.Skroz sam pukla od ovog svega..  :neznam:  :gaah:

----------


## frka

Evelyn, ctg se tako rano radi samo ako dođe do komplikacija. s njim se obično počne kad uđeš u termin - znači, tamo negdje oko 38tt, a negdje i tek s 40tt. a i pregledi u zadnjem mjesecu trudnoće ovise od bolnice do bolnice, ali i oni obično budu češći tek u terminu. ako je sve ok, nemaš razloga za brigu.

hedoniza ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mirnu sljedeću nedjelju!

uživajte, okruglice!

----------


## Sonja29

Hedoneza ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Okruglice drage zelim vam mirnu trudnocu do kraja a onima u finisu sto laksi i bezbolniji porod!

----------


## željkica

ja sad idem na uz  :scared:  kao i svaki put!
možda saznam spol!

----------


## Muma

*željkica*  :Klap:  razveseli nas!!!

----------


## 123beba

I Željkice, kakve su novosti?

----------


## željkica

sve je ok kaže dr da će bebica bit velika!a nismo spol vidili tek za 4 tjedna.

----------


## Muma

> sve je ok kaže dr da će bebica bit velika!a nismo spol vidili tek za 4 tjedna.


Još malo neizvjesnosti, ali najvažnije da je sve ok!

----------


## nova21

> Još malo neizvjesnosti, ali najvažnije da je sve ok!


Baš tako brzo će i to proći   :Heart:  :Yes:

----------


## butterfly101

_željkica_ super za bebača,koliko si tjedana trudna,ja idem u črtvrtak i stalno mislim šta će mi reći za spol. Mi čemo u čet. biti 17tt.

----------


## željkica

> _željkica_ super za bebača,koliko si tjedana trudna,ja idem u črtvrtak i stalno mislim šta će mi reći za spol. Mi čemo u čet. biti 17tt.


15+6,reka je dr da se može namučit da vidi al nebi bilo 100% točno tako da čemo još čekat,al nema veze glavno da lijepo raste i da je sve ok!
ti bi mogla znat u čet baš super!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Zeljkice super, bitno da je sve ok  :Smile: 

Malo off, nama stigle prve ovogodisnje prinove neki dan, imamo 6 malih štenaca, plodna nam ova godina  :Laughing:

----------


## butterfly101

Bubimitka  :Smile:  bas vas je krenulo.

----------


## Jesen82

jedan veeliki pozdrav svima a najvise dragoj Mare41 , mislim da me se ona ovdje jedina sjeca...ne mogu vjerovati da je preko 2 i pol godine od kad sam bila trudna i u slatkom iscekivanju :Smile:

----------


## mare41

draga jesen, ljubim te!! bome brzo vrijeme ide

----------


## MalaMa

drage da vas na brzinu pozdravim dok moja ljepotica spava.
mi smo se vratile kući. još pijemo antibiotik ali sve je uredu i osip se povukao. sutra ćemo u našu prvu šetnju-vožnju kolicima. omele nas te bolnice pa se sad nadamo da će biti dobro vrijeme za to.

pusa svim trudnicama uz ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe vijesti na svim pregledima.
onima koje odbrojavaju želim da im porod bude kratak i da u ekspresnom vremenu drže svoje mrvice u naručju.
mah mah od moje slatkice koja raste kao gljiva.

----------


## 123beba

Dobro jutro, drage dame! Želim vam predivan dan pa se za početak poslužite kavicom i čokoladnim kolačem!  :Smile:

----------


## beilana

Mi bili na moru za ovaj produzeni vikend i bila sam sigurna da su bar 2 rodile, a nista. Vi ste sve na cekanju. ~~~~~~~~~~~za mare i anndu vi ste prve kolko mi se cini. Da vam sve prode super. I btw super se bucnut u moru, samo se kupajte vi koje smijete. Vidjela sam puno trudnica da uzivaju, i moja sogorica je jedna od njih  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

MalaMa prekrasna je tvoja ljepotica, uživajte sada doma i u šetnjicama....sada nije onako pakleno vruće pa će šetnjice biti ugodne(barem tu kod nas)

123beba jutro,kavu sam već srknula ali kolač- mmmmmmmljac

Ja sutra 17tt, idem na uzv i nadam se napokon velikom saznanju,spolu! Pozdrav svima

----------


## Sumskovoce

mare41 - došla sam te zagrliti, vas tri srećice. Još samo malo i bit će ti ruke pune ljubavi  :Heart:

----------


## Bluebella

javljam se ja za kavu.... danas bi mi baš trebala jedna jača da mi malo tlak podigne... išli jutros na amniocentezu pa mi poslije tlak bio toliko nizak da mi se non stop crnilo pred očima... doktor nam je potvrdio da je dečko  :Trep trep:  radili smo anomaly scan i sve je uredno te se ne vide malformacije. Veli dr. Kos da očekuje dobar nalaz amniocenteze i da ne vjeruje da će pokazati bilo kakve malformacije. 
sam postupak acz-a je bio ok i kratko je trajao.. cca 1min, osim što sam bila beskrajno uplašena, lagano sam osjetila pritisak i to je bilo to. nisam imala hrabrosti gledati na uzv iglu iznad bebine glavice pa sam žmirila. plodna voda mi je smečkaste boje, a trebala bi biti žučkasto-zelenkaste pa su doktor i sestra bili malo iznenađeni, ali vele da je to od krvarenja i hematoma i da u pravilu ne znaći ništa, ali može uzrokovati slabiji razvoj stanica. Doktor je rekao da ne brinem po tom pitanju jer je sve ok  :Confused:  a ja se nadam da je tako.
sad doma odmaram, sutra popodne imam kontrolni uzv.

pusa svim okruglicama  :Kiss:

----------


## kismet

BB, znači definitivno gimnastičar  :Grin: 
Samo ti odmaraj, biti će sve ok, ne sumnjam u rezultate, a što se plodne vode tiče - pouzdala bih se u dr. Kosa, zbilja je stručnjak, i mene je oduševio pred kojih 5 tjedana; dok sam čekala uvz radio je amnio jednoj gospođi i baš sam razmišljala kako bih u takvoj situaciji, da baš moram na AC - odabrala njega.

Sretno i javi se iza kontrole!

Pusa svim okruglicama!

----------


## butterfly101

*bluebella* super da je sve ok, sad ste barem na miru i kad ti dr.Kos tako kaže onda stvarno ne morate brinuti. Evo i to si riješila!
Odmaraj i kiss malom dečku!

----------


## butterfly101

ja dobila nalaz od triple testa i OK je!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## medonija

butterfly i bluebella bravo za dobre nalaze! :Klap:  naravno da je sve ok, nisam drugačije ni mislila

ja sam bila prekjučer kod mog gina i on me dodatno umirio za te kontrakcije i pojasnio da uloživost za vrh prsta je gotovo isto kao i da je zatvoreno jer ono što je bitno je da je cerviks čvrst ko kamen i da teško da budem se otvorila "preko noći"  :Grin: 
u dogovoru s dr iz TA dao mi je i normabel od 2mg da pijem 1 poslje ručka i 1 navečer, i mogu reči da su kontrakcije skoro potpuno nestale! zapravo imam ih par dnevno, ali onih "bezbolnih" koje samo izobliče trbuh(za razliku od prošlog tjedna kad sam se uplašila jer su se znale zaredati nekoliko i to dosta bolnih da sam već mislila da je to  "TO" :Shock: )

ali danas sam ga zvala da bi ja to smanjila na 1 dnevno, jer mene to tako "ušlagira" da samo spavam i to onako "mrtvački" - može biti tulum oko mene, ne reagiram... naravno ako se onako pojačaju kontrakcije pijem i drugi...

naravno moju dječicu nisu normabeli smirili ni malo! ne znam kako kod vas, ali kod mene nema faza spavanje-budnost, meni prođe max 10ak minuta bez bubanja, rastezanja, naguravanja... ako će biti takvi, jadna im majka kad se rode :Grin: 

pusa svima, budite mi dobro!  :Kiss:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bluebella bravo za dečkića  :Very Happy: 

Butterfly super za triple test  :Smile: 

Medonija drago mi je da je sve ok i da si mirnija nakon pregleda, nek sad ostane tako još neko vrijeme  :Smile: 

Pusa ostalim curama od mene i mog pišonje koji aktivno lupka iznutra  :Wink:

----------


## Bluebella

> ja dobila nalaz od triple testa i OK je!!!!!!!


Bravo  :Klap: 
sutra nam prijaviš curicu/dečka  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bit će dječaka  :Very Happy: 

Butterfly super za nalaz

----------


## Muma

*Bluebella*, *butterfly101* bravo cure!  :Very Happy:  Lijepe vijesti danas, a sutra očekujemo još jednu dozu! Uživajte gledati vaše zdrave i aktivne bebice! I očekujem da tvoja beba *butterfly* neće biti sramežljiva...vrijeme je za otkrivanje piše!
*medonija*  :Love:  samo mirno dalje! Nek su dječica živahna! Ima nas koji jedva čekamo da se bebice počnu javljati  :Raspa:

----------


## linalena

pusa svima, lijepo je čitati ovako lijepe vijesti

----------


## 123beba

baš krasne vijesti danas! Volim ovakve dane!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:  Uživajte mi i dalje i to još više kada vidite da su i vaše mrvice odlično! Ja sam danas čitav dan u pogonu pa je moja curka mirna... ona se počne javljati kada ja odmaram  :Smile:  zna da mi je onda najljepše maziti ju i pričati sa njom  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*butterfly i bluebella* bravo za dobre nalaze! naravno da je sve ok! :Very Happy: 

Bluebella valjda se bebica neće sramit mogu mislit kako si uzbuđena!

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella valjda se bebica neće sramit mogu mislit kako si uzbuđena!


to je curica.. one su sramežljive. moj je odmah rašriro noge i pokazao šta ima, dobro je da nije još i ruku ubacio među noge pa da bude baš pravo muško, još kad bi nekako do daljinskog mogao doći .. to bi bilo to. možda sliku piše stavim za avatar da vide buduče udavače s čim raspolaže  :Laughing:  iako ga je *frka* već rezervirala za svoju N. a dr. Kos je kod piše nacrta strelicu i napisao MUŠKO (da nebi bilo zabune  :Very Happy: )

cure koje ste u tjednima kao i ja .... dali ste kupovale što od stvarčica za bebu?
ja sam si prošli tjedan dala malo oduška pa sam kupovala bodiće i benkice... u nekim neutralnim bojama.... (nisam pretjerala  :Grin: )

----------


## butterfly101

Joj drage moje ja danas necu moc spavat....tako sam uzbujena zbog sutra,a sta ce tek bit kad budem isla rodit.... 
Ja nisam jos nista kupila, ako sutra bude sve ok nagradit cu se/nas, a tako me vuce svasta pa stalno po netu svrljam umjesto po trgovinama.
Javim se sutra,lijepo nanajte

----------


## anddu

Moja cura i ja smo evo očito prešišale današnji termin. Jutros sam bila na CTG-u i amnioskopiji, nalazi uredni, otvorena sam prst, ali usko pa sam na amnioskopiji i prokrvarila (a i bilo je pomalo bolno). Ako se ništa ne pokrene u petak ponovno na kontrolu. Bebica možda želi i po rođenju odmah postati EUropljanka  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Anddu, želim vam da lijepo provedete još ovo vrijeme koje se curka odluči u komadu, a da vam onda porod bude što lakši i bezbolniji pa da možete lijepo nastaviti uživati i u dvoje!  :Smile:  Javljaj nam novosti! 

Butterfly, nadam se da ipak spavas bez problema!  :Wink:  a danas te čeka jedan lijepi susret... Uživaj i javi koga ćemo iščekivati u društvu!  :Smile: 

Mene je moja frajerica probudila još prije sat i ona je nastavila spavati, a ja više ne mogu... No, dobro, treniramo za poslije  :Smile:  odoh kuhati kavu...

----------


## snupi

Vidjela *bab* jucer  u bolnici , prekrasna je trudnica!!

----------


## snupi

a isto tako i *Runa*!

----------


## Muma

Cureeeee, kad su pregledi? Čeka se izvještaj  :Cekam:

----------


## butterfly101

Heeeej drage moje...evo jos jedan mali frajer :Wink:

----------


## Bluebella

> Heeeej drage moje...evo jos jedan mali frajer


bit će frajera  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  dosta je prevlasti curica na ovom pdf-u  :Grin:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Butterfly čestitam na sinčiću, sad će nam pofaliti snajki ubrzo  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*butterfly* bravo!!!  :Very Happy:  Da, izgleda da se u zadnje vrijeme prijavljuju dečki. A ja baš mislim (a i bapske priče glase  :drama: ) da će moja bebica biti cura. Vidim da će imati za birati među frajerima, he he. A dok sad i mene opali piša kroz 2 tjedna  :Laughing:

----------


## Bluebella

> A ja baš mislim (a i bapske priče glase ) da će moja bebica biti cura.


baš imam feeling da ćete ti i željkica prijaviti cure  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

> Butterfly čestitam na sinčiću, sad će nam pofaliti snajki ubrzo


Moja curka je još uvijek slobodna žena pa se mozemo dogovoriti  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

hahaha hvala drage moje, a baš me iznenadila kad mi je rekla i to je bila prva info. "evo ga mali pišulin", ha? ma smo sigurni?

Ajde muma i željkica čekamo sad vas,
ja sam u zadnja nekoliko dana samo sanjala da je muško. 
Samo da su oni nama zdravi i borit ćemo se za dooobe ženske komade ! :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

super butterfly vidiš da snovi ne prevare tako je i meni bilo

----------


## Muma

He he, *željkica* ima pregled prije mene, pa će ona prva. A ja mislim da će me moj bebač malo zezati i skrivati svoje međunožje...vidjet ćemo. Ma najvažnije je da je živo, zdravo i da lijepo raste!

----------


## milasova8

Koliko deckica :Smile: 
Neka ih samo..

Bbella,tako je i nas frajer ponosno pokazivao pisu,a skrivao lice...i tako na nekoliko UZV-ova..

Uzivajte u bebcama,u lupkanjima  ajme kako ta trudnoca proleti..mi smo u 38 tt..ne mogu vjerovat..
Pusa svima :Smile:

----------


## tina29

*bokič drage moje*!!! mene taj moj komp zeza pa zeza,malo radi malo ne!
čestitam svima na dobrim nalazima pretraga,*butterfly* tebi čestitke na pišonji!!!
baš pišonja ima puno,sad čekamo curke tak da dečki imaju na biranje,ja eto nudim svoga  :Smile: ,*muma,željkice* čekamo sa nestrpljenjem!!!
veliki poz i puse curkama u bolnicama!!!
a i vama svima od mene i mog pišonje!

----------


## željkica

*butterfly*  čestitam  na pišonji!!!

*muma* ja imam pregled tek 23.7 tako da mislim da si ti ipak prije,pa ako bude cure prva krećeš u lov! :Smile:

----------


## Muma

> *butterfly*  čestitam  na pišonji!!!
> 
> *muma* ja imam pregled tek 23.7 tako da mislim da si ti ipak prije,pa ako bude cure prva krećeš u lov!


Imam kasno paljenje - zaboravila sam da je tvoja bebica bila sramežljiva na pregledu. Dakle, čeka se 12.7. da ja okušam sreću i stavim kakvu ponudu snahe ili zeta  :Laughing:

----------


## željkica

da muma imaš tu čast da prva biraš,mi kao da već znamo da su cure pa ih udajemo  :Laughing: 

ja još sutra radim pa na zasluženi malo duži odmor odmor! :Very Happy:  jel vi cure radite ili do kad ste radile u trudnoći?

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Moja curka je još uvijek slobodna žena pa se mozemo dogovoriti


Prodano  :Laughing:

----------


## uporna

*medonija* super da ti je normabel pomogao za kontrakcije barem bolni dio.
*butterfly i blubella* čestitam na dečkićima
*anddu* bitno je da je sve ok, ti si nam na finišu
*mare41* draga mislim na vas tri 

Ko kaže da su cure sramežljive, moja je pokazala uredno međunožje ali je sakrila lice - kao sramim se :Cool: . Mi u ponedjeljak idemo na pregled pa javim novosti.
Kad sam prije četiri godine bila trudna mislim da su na ovom pdf-u prevladavali dečki tako da ako bude falilo ženika ima ih jedno 4 godine starijih.

----------


## medonija

moja dječica nisu ni malo sramežljiva :Embarassed:  
već u 16om tt su ponosno raskrečili međunožje na sred ekrana tako da smo i sami jasno vidjeli, nije nam dr morao objašnjavati šta je šta :Laughing: 
i od onda je na svakom uzv tako, tata je naravno ponosan na sina i njegovu muškost, ali mu baš i nije drago da je njegova Princeza od najranijih dana tako "slobodna" :Grin: 

btw i oboje su još slobodni za ženidbu-udaju, pa primamo rezervacije :Wink:  (iako ne znam koliko sam im pomogla u "reklamiranju" gornjim opisom)

Mare kako ste? jeste još "u komadu"? spominjala si petak ili ponedjeljak, ima kakvih vjesti? :Cekam:

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

Drage moje, imam osobitu čast svima vam javiti da je nasa mare 41 rodila dvije djevojčice
Čestitamo mami i tati, a curkama sve najbolje
Link za čestitke 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80866-N...34#post2437834

----------


## Gabi25

Bravo mare!!!!
Oknp link ne valja :Smile: )

----------


## frka

woooohooooooo, mare41!!!

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  dobrodošle, djevojčice!!!

----------


## butterfly101

Mare41 cestitke na curkama, evo mi se zabrinule di su cure a kad mare podari dvije!!!! 
Sretno i brz oporavak....

----------


## željkica

mare čestitam na curama! :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## vatra86

Ooooo Mare,legendo ovog foruma, cestitam ti od srca na curkama!!! Uzivajte!!

----------


## bugaboo

Mare iskrene cestitke na curicama :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

> mare čestitam na curama!


pa je tek sad vidim da sam krivog smajlića stavila!prepišite mi to trudnoći baš sam šašava!

Mare još jedanput čestitam! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mare  :Very Happy:  i cure :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> jedan veeliki pozdrav svima a najvise dragoj Mare41 , mislim da me se ona ovdje jedina sjeca...ne mogu vjerovati da je preko 2 i pol godine od kad sam bila trudna i u slatkom iscekivanju


sjecam  te  se  ja  draga  kako  ne    :Wink:  pozzz,  
cak sam i tebe   ispratila  .....

----------


## Zima77

Čestitke na malim ljepoticama i brz dolazak kuci

----------


## artisan

pozdrav svim trudnicama i netrudnicama, vidim sve puno novih, što mi je drago, jer se one stare većinom već grle sa svojim bebicama.
mi se grlimo već skoro 11 mjeseci, i uskoro ćemo po još jednu sreću

----------


## mostarka86

Mare, divne vijesti...čestitammmm  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Tebi želim brz oporavak, a curama lijepu dobrodošlicu i sretno i bezbrižno odrastanje uz svoje roditelje  :Smile:

----------


## ivana101

Mare čestitke i brz oporavak želim, a curama velika dobrodošlica  :Klap: .

----------


## MalaMa

:Kiss:  mari i curama

----------


## mare41

ljubim vas sve i ovdje zahvaljujem, cure se jos debljaju bez mene u toplim kreveticima, al brzo ce to one proci
sretno svima i pratim vas i dalje

----------


## željkica

mare preslatke su,predivno..............uživajte!

----------


## milasova8

Mare,divne su :Smile:

----------


## luc

Trudna sam 27 tjedana,ginekolog me pustio na more jer je sve ok ali je dosta hladna voda pa neznam dal se smijem kupati. Kaj mi se moze kaj dogoditi?

----------


## anddu

Luc ja se ne bih kupala u hladnom moru, što ni inače ne volim i kad nisam trudna, a znam da babske priče uvijek govore kako to nije dobro radi mogućnosti od kakve upalea. E sad, po meni ti nitko osim doktora ne može dati pametan savjet

----------


## đurđa76

> ljubim vas sve i ovdje zahvaljujem, cure se jos debljaju bez mene u toplim kreveticima, al brzo ce to one proci
> sretno svima i pratim vas i dalje


očekujemo i detaljniji izvještaj,znamo da je još rano i da se ni dojmovi nisu slegli,ali eto neki su nestrpljivi pa i sve htjeli znati,dužinu,težinu i sve ostalo.ljubi mi cure puno puno i tebi veliki  :Naklon: ,trebalo je to odraditi

----------


## mishica_zg

pozdrav drage moje da se i ja napokon javim  :Smile: 
danas sam ulovila koju minuticu pa da javim kako smo dobili Tea prije 6 tjedana  :Smile:  super smo, upoznajemo se i plaćemo samo kad smo gladni i kad imamo grčeve (onda svi plaćemo) 
želim vam svima ovoliku sreću, nisam ni mislila da će mi stvari bez kojih do sada nisam mogla postati totlano nebitne, a mala buftlica najbitnija  :Smile: 
pusa svima od Tea i mame  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

*Mare* curice su  :Zaljubljen:  jedva čekamo još koji detalj više...

*mishica_zg* čestitam na sinu  :Klap:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Trudna sam 27 tjedana,ginekolog me pustio na more jer je sve ok ali je dosta hladna voda pa neznam dal se smijem kupati. Kaj mi se moze kaj dogoditi?


Ja mislim da možeš ako ti je dr. odobrio, štetnija je jako topla voda (npr. u bazenima) jer može potaknuti trudove, a upala može doći radi bakterija a ne zbog hladne vode, sad ti vidi kako ti paše

----------


## Bluebella

> Trudna sam 27 tjedana,ginekolog me pustio na more jer je sve ok ali je dosta hladna voda pa neznam dal se smijem kupati. Kaj mi se moze kaj dogoditi?


ja se prošli tjedan kupala (naravno uz odobrenje doktora), nije bila najtoplija voda, ali sam postepeno ulazila u more i bilo mi je ok.....

----------


## Muma

> *Mare* curice su  jedva čekamo još koji detalj više...
> 
> *mishica_zg* čestitam na sinu


*X*

----------


## lovekd

> *Mare* curice su  jedva čekamo još koji detalj više...
> 
> *mishica_zg* čestitam na sinu


*X*

----------


## Bluebella

trudnice drage gdje ste  :Smile: 
u zadnje vrijeme dosta cura s ovog pdf-a su postale mame i lagano se prebacile na druge teme a nove nam nisu došle  :Unsure: 
gdje nam je Vrci.. nikako da nam se pridruži? imamo još koju novu forumašicu-trudnicu?

----------


## Muma

Ajmo cure, *Bluebella* traži snahu  :Joggler:  ili ćemo vas ići ganjati na listi trudnica na Odbrojavanju  :Grin: 
*anddu* ima nešto novo?

----------


## 123beba

Eto da se malo javim kad se traže trudnice  :Smile:  ja sitno brojim ali nemam takav osjećaj... Nekako mi se čini da je pred nama još puno vremena u komadu iako je službeni termin za 10 dana.  :Smile:  uglavnom , zadnjih dana kao da me netko tjeraa da iskoristim još ovo vrijeme za hodanje okolo, kavice, druženja i slično... I tako ja u pokretu većinu vremena  :Smile:  iako, sve me već boli, ali to sam zamislila da mora tako I da za to nema neke pomoći  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Tu sam ja, čitam...ali nikako da ništa napišem. 
Još nisam svjesna da sam trudna, i nekako se još uvijek bojim da to sve nekako ne "ureknem"... ali to je valjda sve normalno

----------


## uporna

*mare41* cure su kao bombončić i preslatko mi je kako su zajedno :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: . Ljubim vas sve tri.
*mishica_zg * čestitke na sinu.

Za  kupanje u moru ne znam nisam niti jednom trudna išla na more ali mislim  da je bitno da nije niti prehladno a niti one pješčane plitke uvale u  kojima se često svašta može pobrati. I mislim da je najvažnije nakon  izlaska presvući mokar kupaći da se ne prehladi (ja to i ne trudna radim  jer mi je koma biti mokrih gaća, smočiti ručnik/ležaljku i to pogotovo  što sa djetetom u pravilu sjedim u hladu). Uživajte sve koje možete na more i kupanac. 
Mi ćemo ako bude sve pet u devetom u novom sastavu malo loviti sunca.

Danas mi predstoji pregled, brisevi, ctg pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## Ginger

hej trudničice moje!

mareee koji šećeri mali  :Zaljubljen: 

mishica čestitam!!!!

mi bili na kratkom go, pa nisam sve polovila....
nadam se da ste sve dobro

BBella kad će rezultati?
ja se još dvoumim hoćemo li kombinirani ili ne...

mi smo već u 11. tjednu, kontrola slijedeći tjedan
a trbuh mi izgleda kao da sam u 20 tt  :Grin: 
one lagane mučnine su mi prestale, vratio se apetit u velikom stilu (ajme), umor više nije onako strašan, tako da će sad jedno vrijeme biti malo lakše, nadam se...
još mi je nevjerojatno da trudnoća može biti bez krvarenja, hematoma, komplikacija i šokova...sva sam u nevjerici - i neka samo tako ostane!!

pusa vam svima i tipkamo se!

----------


## Ginger

e da, svi su u šoku kad skuže da čekamo treće dijete, ono  :Shock: 
a ja si mislim da još znaju što smo sve morali proći, ajmeee  :Laughing:  čuđenju ne bi bilo kraja
najbolji su mi klijenti na poslu, pogledaju trbuh, pa facu, pa opet trbuh, pa zbunjeni, a neugodnjak im pitati, ha ha

----------


## Bluebella

> BBella kad će rezultati?
> ja se još dvoumim hoćemo li kombinirani ili ne...
> 
> mi smo već u 11. tjednu, kontrola slijedeći tjedan
> a trbuh mi izgleda kao da sam u 20 tt 
> one lagane mučnine su mi prestale, vratio se apetit u velikom stilu (ajme), umor više nije onako strašan, tako da će sad jedno vrijeme biti malo lakše, nadam se...
> još mi je nevjerojatno da trudnoća može biti bez krvarenja, hematoma, komplikacija i šokova...sva sam u nevjerici - i neka samo tako ostane!!
> 
> pusa vam svima i tipkamo se!


rezultati bi trebali biti do kraja ovog tjedna...
što se kombiniranog tiče.... nije mi žao što sam išla, al u slijedećoj trudnoći idem odmah na amnio bez ikakvih testova prije. ili ako opet budem išla u PFC tražit ću PGD (ukoliko je to moguće dobiti bez prethodne dijagnoze).

p.s. i ja se nadam idućoj trudnoći bez hematoma i šokova  :Yes: 

uživaj draga  :Smile:  sad slijedi najljepši dio trudnoće bez mučnina i umora ....

----------


## MalaMa

mishica čestitam na sinu!!  :Smile:

----------


## lili66

Mare draga iskrene čestitke na curama. Pratim te cijelo vrijeme, a sada bi mogla i ispuniti dato obećanje (ako me se uopće sjećaš jer sam se kratko javlja)da se vidimo. Ja sam isto u Petrovoj na PT2 pa ako imaš volje, vremena i snage 5 min, a ako ne razumjet ću te.
Sretno i dalje od srca

----------


## hope31

evo da se i ja javim mi smo danas 40+5 i nema nikakvih naznaka da bi frajer van :Smile: u srijedu hospitalizacija ako se nesto u medjuvremenu ne promijeni...drzte fige :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> evo da se i ja javim mi smo danas 40+5 i nema nikakvih naznaka da bi frajer vanu srijedu hospitalizacija ako se nesto u medjuvremenu ne promijeni...drzte fige


Uf hope drž se i sretno s porodom :Yes:

----------


## MalaMa

o hope, malcu se ne da  :Smile:  sretno! možda se do srijede sam odluči.

----------


## Bluebella

> evo da se i ja javim mi smo danas 40+5 i nema nikakvih naznaka da bi frajer vanu srijedu hospitalizacija ako se nesto u medjuvremenu ne promijeni...drzte fige


hope.....  :fige: 
baš su tvrdoglave te naše bebice... lijepo im je u bušama  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

hvala vam curke :Smile: mm je mislio da on ceka da udjemo u EU da bude europsko dijete i rekao 100% ces sutra rodit ono nista,nadam se da ce sam odlucit do srijede..

----------


## leeloo77

Bok svima!  Mislim da sam prije par tjedana ovdje napisala nešto, ali kako zovete nove trudnice da se jave eto I mene opet.  Sad sam  u 11 2/7 tt  i čekam 2 mrvice. Zadnji pregled je bio na 9 tt i sve je bilo super. Sad bi trebala na 12 tt ići na kombinirani ili kak se već zove ali nekako nisam baš sigurna. Mjerenja i UZV definitivno želim napraviti ali nisam baš načisto da li da vadim i krv ili ne. Spomenula sam dr da koliko znam sa blizancima rezultati ionako nisu pouzdani tako da ne vidim što time mogu dobiti osim nerviranja jer sa 36 god su statistike vjerojatno lošije. Ona je na to rekla da je to istina ali da bi ona ipak vidjela kako stvari stoje ...kao možda su nalazi ok pa ćemo biti mirniji. Prošlu blizanačku trudnoću sam ga napravila i nalazi su bili super (imala sam 33 god). Eto nisam pametna. Ja  ionako vjerujem da su bebice zdrave i dobre ,a oko mene i starije žene rađaju lijepe zdrave bebe tako da me sve to malo čak i nepotrebno  opterećuje. Sve si mislim da ću napraviti dobar UZV sa svim tim mjerenjima nuhalnog i čega sve ne pa ako je sve ok neću ići dalje s pretragama.  oprostite što sam malo produžila ovaj post.... svima pozzz   :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> Tu sam ja, čitam...ali nikako da ništa napišem. 
> Još nisam svjesna da sam trudna, i nekako se još uvijek bojim da to sve nekako ne "ureknem"... ali to je valjda sve normalno


to ti je normalno tako sam i ja sa strahom pristupila tu,samo se ti opusti i druži s nama i sve će bit ok,kad je termin?

----------


## kismet

> Bok svima!  Mislim da sam prije par tjedana ovdje napisala nešto, ali kako zovete nove trudnice da se jave eto I mene opet.  Sad sam  u 11 2/7 tt  i čekam 2 mrvice. Zadnji pregled je bio na 9 tt i sve je bilo super. Sad bi trebala na 12 tt ići na kombinirani ili kak se već zove ali nekako nisam baš sigurna. Mjerenja i UZV definitivno želim napraviti ali nisam baš načisto da li da vadim i krv ili ne. Spomenula sam dr da koliko znam sa blizancima rezultati ionako nisu pouzdani tako da ne vidim što time mogu dobiti osim nerviranja jer sa 36 god su statistike vjerojatno lošije. Ona je na to rekla da je to istina ali da bi ona ipak vidjela kako stvari stoje ...kao možda su nalazi ok pa ćemo biti mirniji. Prošlu blizanačku trudnoću sam ga napravila i nalazi su bili super (imala sam 33 god). Eto nisam pametna. Ja  ionako vjerujem da su bebice zdrave i dobre ,a oko mene i starije žene rađaju lijepe zdrave bebe tako da me sve to malo čak i nepotrebno  opterećuje. Sve si mislim da ću napraviti dobar UZV sa svim tim mjerenjima nuhalnog i čega sve ne pa ako je sve ok neću ići dalje s pretragama.  oprostite što sam malo produžila ovaj post.... svima pozzz


Draga, potpuno se slažem s tobom, a ja bih ti preporučila dr.Kosa - mini anomaly scan u 12 tt i klasični između 18-22 tt; sigurno ćeš biti mirnija, ja sam bila na 24+5 tt i oduševio me  :Smile: 
Pusa tebi i bebama

----------


## Inesz

Čestitajmo!
 :Klap: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80907-N...99#post2439599

----------


## Vrci

> to ti je normalno tako sam i ja sa strahom pristupila tu,samo se ti opusti i druži s nama i sve će bit ok,kad je termin?


Polovica/kraj veljace. Daleeeko  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> Polovica/kraj veljace. Daleeeko


brzo to prođe ja sam evo sutra 17 tt a čini mi se ka da sam jučer ugledala +!

----------


## Bluebella

> brzo to prođe ja sam evo sutra 17 tt a čini mi se ka da sam jučer ugledala +!


i meni je proletilo... 
jesi počela osjećati bebu?
ja već tjedan dana osjetim malca kak se rita  :Heart:  poprilično je živahan...

----------


## leeloo77

> Draga, potpuno se slažem s tobom, a ja bih ti preporučila dr.Kosa - mini anomaly scan u 12 tt i klasični između 18-22 tt; sigurno ćeš biti mirnija, ja sam bila na 24+5 tt i oduševio me 
> Pusa tebi i bebama


hvala kismet!  ja sam inače kod dr Ujević pa ako zatreba i dr Kos je u blizini. tamo sam u dobrim rukama   :Smile: 

bb kako vrijeme leti...već se mališa rita   :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

> i meni je proletilo... 
> jesi počela osjećati bebu?
> ja već tjedan dana osjetim malca kak se rita  poprilično je živahan...


nisam još pa me lagana nervoza hvata,u kojem si ti tjednu sad?

----------


## Bluebella

> nisam još pa me lagana nervoza hvata,u kojem si ti tjednu sad?


sad sam 17+4, ali mjere bebe na uzv uvijek pokažu par dana više.
nek te ne zabrinjava što ju još nisi osjetila,,, nije svima isto.

----------


## Vrci

Meni taako sporo ide. Jedva čekam doći u dvoznamenkate tjedne...ili barem još jedan uzv napraviti (za 2 i pol tjedna tek) da vidim da je i dalje sve ok

----------


## Bluebella

> hvala kismet!  ja sam inače kod dr Ujević pa ako zatreba i dr Kos je u blizini. tamo sam u dobrim rukama  
> 
> bb kako vrijeme leti...već se mališa rita


ja ti isto preporučam dr. Kosa za anomaly scan.. bila prošli tjedan na anomaly-ju + amniocenteza i stvarno je to sve stručno obavio (iako malo priča  :Wink: )

je ... vrijeme leti... i tvoji će uskoro početi skaktai.. bit će to dupli party u trbuhu  :Yes:

----------


## željkica

> sad sam 17+4, ali mjere bebe na uzv uvijek pokažu par dana više.
> nek te ne zabrinjava što ju još nisi osjetila,,, nije svima isto.


da znam da je različito al ja bi isto da se javi šta prije!

----------


## Bluebella

> da znam da je različito al ja bi isto da se javi šta prije!


kad nas krene po rebrima lupati opet ćemo govoriti kako je sve brzo prošlo... a kad čekaš nikad vrijeme proći  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hope za sto brzi i bezbolniji porod ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Vrci tocno znam kak se osjecas, mi smo isto sporo odbrojavali i odahnuli tek nakon onih prvih 12-13 tt, a pravo olaksanje je doslo nakon 16 tt, a sad evo nas u srijedu punih 22 tt, danas tocno 5 mjeseci i jos uvijek ne vjerujem dok ne pogledam u stomak  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Zapravo imam dva najveća straha: da ću prokrvariti, ili da ću doći na uzv, a srce više neće kucati

Nekako sam previše informirana oko svega, pa me zato tako strah. Iako znam da nema zašto biti, kaže mi dr da sam mlada zdrava trudnica. Trudim se tako i ponašati, ali opet se nađe povremeno koji trenutak straha

Sad jedva čekam idući uzv i da opet vidim svog mrveka, a onda da ga počnem i osjećati...

----------


## milasova8

Vrci,cestitam ma trudnoci i probaj se opustiti,bez strahova-nema razloga za to..bit ce ti lakse

Hope,jos mrvicu pa slijedi susret - ako se u meduvremenu nisi porodila..

Bas,trudnoca proleti-doslovno..ne mogu vjerovat da mi je termin za 2 tjedna..
Jucer bila na pregledu i nikakvih znacajnijih promjena nema..hospitalizirana sam evo bec tri tjedna s tim da svaki vikend idem doma i to me spasava..

Frajerciv je procjenjen na 3200 i

----------


## milasova8

Pobjego mi post..
Uglavnom,procjenjen je na 3200 i komotno mogu ic rodit..
Ali jos nis od toga..

Pusa svim trudnicama :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

BBella  :Kiss:   i javi nalaz čim stigne

milasova8 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jedan ekspresni i ne pretežak porod

leeloo  :Kiss:  i tvojim mrvicama






> Zapravo imam dva najveća straha: da ću prokrvariti, ili da ću doći na uzv, a srce više neće kucati


eh, draga, totalno te kužim, ovo su i moja dva najveća straha
sad već jedva čekam slijedeći tjedan i pregled
mislim, na trenutke sam totalno mirna i zen, a na trenutke se piram što ako...

----------


## hope31

milaspva to je pravi frajer :Smile: ja se sinoc ponadala da ce bit nesto poceo trbuh bolit i ledja ali nista :Sad:

----------


## Ginger

hope, to se malac priprema  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

Ginger uh to je vec tako danima,zaboli pa prestane i nista a danas 40+6.preksinoc sam muza izludila idemo u bolnicu ne idemo idemo ne idemo,i tako do 5 ujutro.bolovi malo krenu pa stanu

----------


## Ginger

pa to je to, priprema
još ćeš ti, kad krene, doći skoro skroz otvorena i samo za finish  :Smile: 
i draga, ako je sve ok, ne žuri previše u bolnicu - savjet iz osobnog iskustva....

----------


## milasova8

Hope,nasi klinci su isto polozeni dosta dugo,sa glavicom full nisko..a ne ide im se van..
Sve si mislim brzo ce on,a eto vidis ti si skoro u 42tt..

----------


## hope31

uh rijeci ti se pozlatile draga :Smile: 
bila sam jucer na ctg- u i amnio plodna voda cista,samo prst otvorena,ctg uredan,dr je rekao da ujutro dodjem na ctg i pregled i da ce me onda ostavit u bolnici jer je 41 tjedan.

----------


## hope31

milasova pa da vidis stalno su mi govorili da mi prijeti prijevremeni a ja ko slonica na kraju :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Ista stvar kao i kod mene..jedina promjena sto je cerviks skracen i uloziv za prst,ostalo nis..
A vidicemo..
Hope,u svakom slucaju zelim ti sto jednostavniji porod..

----------


## hope31

hvala draga i tebi isto da sto brze prodje kad dodje vrijeme :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

> sad sam 17+4, ali mjere bebe na uzv uvijek pokažu par dana više.
> nek te ne zabrinjava što ju još nisi osjetila,,, nije svima isto.


hej draga, malo sam se sad uspaničila,nas dvije brojimo isto ali ja bebu još nisam osjetila...kakav je osječaj,opiši mi malo pa da pratim, ali ne osjećam ama baš ništa čudno! :Shock:

----------


## butterfly101

*milasova,hope* želim vam što bezbolniji i brz porod...još malo pa ste sa svojim največim srečicama!!!

meni nikako vrijeme ne prolazi,imam osiječaj kao da se stalno vrtim oko istog tjedna...čak i zaboravim da sam trudna, valjda dok ne počnem osiječati da mi se mali frajer javlja!

----------


## Bluebella

> hej draga, malo sam se sad uspaničila,nas dvije brojimo isto ali ja bebu još nisam osjetila...kakav je osječaj,opiši mi malo pa da pratim, ali ne osjećam ama baš ništa čudno!


dont panic  :Smile:  obično vele da ako je prva trudnoća nešto kasnije se osjeti beba tak da je i mene ovo iznenadilo.
osjećaj je kao da kokice purkaju dole  :Laughing:  ispočetka sam mislila da je to od crijeva, ali kako točno znam položaj bebe (zbog amniocenteze) uspjela sam prepoznati bebine pokrete, sigurna sam da je to mali miš.

----------


## butterfly101

*"da kokice purkaju dole "*  aha!  pokušat ću to uhvatiti,nadam se da ću prepoznat taj feeling!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> *"da kokice purkaju dole "*  aha!  pokušat ću to uhvatiti,nadam se da ću prepoznat taj feeling!!!


neke cure kažu da su imale feeling kao da im leptirić proleti kroz trbuh  :Smile: 
bude se skoro javio dečkić svojoj mami  :Heart:

----------


## milasova8

Drage moje,ja sam osjetila frajera tek u 22 tjednu,ali to jr bio pravi udarac i tek tada sam bila sigurna da je to on..od tada nema dana kad se ne javlja..
Prije tog prvog udarca nisam osjetila nis posebno,nekad nesto tipa kruljenja u crijevima..ali nikako nisam to mogla sa sigurnoscu pripisati njegovim pokretima.

----------


## luc

Ja sam u prvoj osjetila sa 20 tjedana i sad opet sa 20 tjedana. Nisam ni jednom osjetila nikakvo skakljanje ni leptirice nego normalni slabi udarac koji je iz tjedna u tjedan sve cesci i jaci.

----------


## Moe

milasova i hope - jedva čekamo vaše bebače! Sretno!  :Love:

----------


## 123beba

butterfly, ja sam svoju curku osjetila jednom i to u sred noći kada sam bila budna i totalno mirna, a onda dosta vremena ništa... Tvoja mrvica je sigurno vesela i aktivna unutra, ali je moguće da ju ne osjetiš u toku dana kada si ti aktivna... To su jednostavno jako jako nježni osjeti pa se lako može desiti da jednostavno ne osjetiš... No, ne brini... Do kraja ćeš se nauživati svih tih prekratanja  :Smile:

----------


## deniii

halo ljepotice
evo i mene nakon podosta vvremena ugl čitala sam redovno samo nisam stizala tipkat....
čestitam svim novopečenim mamicama na prekrasnim bebicama , a ovim terminušama šta stupče po cjeli dan hihi želim što lakše porode  :Smile: 
vidim neke tu traže nevjeste pa evo kod mene je jedna princezica pa dogovarat ćemo se 
u  mene je stanje ok sam smo 32 tj, bebica raste oko 2kg je sad,,,, stanje s mojim cerviksom je hvala Bogu nepromjenjeno, jedini problem je šta je beba lijenčina i još uvijek na zadak, dr kaže da plodne vode ima dovoljno al ipak nije baš u izobilju da bi se ona mogla okrenut, tak da moguće je al vjerovatno me čeka carski  :Sad: ((((((((
i što se tiče micanja bebe ja sam svoju osjetila tek u 20-21 tj i od tada se javlja redovno , al ništa ajme znači nema neki tuluma, ludih lupanja, skakanja trbuha i sl,,,,,,udari nogicom javi se i to je to kad štuca onda je ono više udaraca na malo duže vrijeme, uglavnom da se ne brinete nisu sve bebe iste neke su valjda mirnije

----------


## butterfly101

Hvala cure na odgovorima, ja čekam i osluškujem i jako sam nestrpljiva osjetiti mojega frajerića  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bab

Hej drage mame i trudničice!!!
Nije me dugo bilo pa evo da vas malo pozdravim...čestitam svim novopečenim mamama i trudnicama i želim svima lijepe trudničke i roditeljske dane.
Posebne puse šaljem mojoj dragoj Mari41 i njenim ljepoticama.
Moji piceki će izgleda biti maaaleeeckiii...danas smo se gledali i gruba procjena je 2100 i 2300 s tim da je dokica rekla da joj je jako teško bilo izmjeriti glavice i trbuščiće jer su se skroz isprepletali jedno preko drugog. 
Rekla je da je tezina skroz normalna za dvoje s obzirom na moju visinu(161) i da sam dobila samo 8 kila, a i ja sam rođena ko mala sa  jedva 2500 gr tak da je ona skroz zadovoljna.
Imamo neki okvirni dogovor sa doktorom za 15.7. pa cemo vidjet.
Joj...jedva ih cekam vidjet i ne mogu vjerovat da nas još samo malo djeli...uf...kolko me strah tolko sam i uzbuđena oko svega.
Sorry, malo sam oduljila...
Pusa svima a posebno curkama po bolnicama...nek nam svima prođe vrijeme što prije
(mi smo jučer "proslavili" naših 8 tjedana petrove i moram reći da mi je već pun kiki svega)
Čuvajte mi se sve :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

buutterfly ja sam osjetila baš kao te leptiriće ja mislim krajem 15 tjedna a onda oko 20 udarce, sad mi se trbuh miče kad udari...ali počele su i tegobe se javljati do sad nisam ni osjetila neku težinu trudnoće, ali evo nadoknađujem izgleda da me strefio išijas tako da jedva hodam

----------


## Bluebella

ja još čekam svoj nalaz amniocenteze, jutros u 5:30 sam se probudila i neće više san na oči, bdijem nad mobitelom  :Cekam: 
rekli su 7 do 10 dana, danas je sedmi dan, do desetog budem  :gaah: 

odoh se zabaviti s nečim, kuhati ručak, bilo šta, samo da skrenem misli...  :Gumi-gumi:

----------


## željkica

ja isto čekam i čekam bebicu u 17 sam tjednu, baš sam nestrpljiva! :Cekam:

----------


## hope31

Da se i ja javim,danas punih 41 tj,samo prst otvorena,plodna voda cista u bolnici do poroda pa samo setkam setkam ne bi li se slucajno otvorila ono sipak,a dulje od 6 dana nece,vidjet cemo sta dr kaze danas u viziti..

----------


## uporna

*hope31* samo ti šetkaj već će bebolinac van kad on hoće a ne doktori.
*Bab* vjerujem da ti je dosta bolnice ali eto još malo i taj dio će biti iza vas.
Terminušama ostalim želim brze i lake porode.
Svima mah-mah.

----------


## Muma

*hope*, *milasova*, *bab* vi ste nam slijedeće za dočekati bebice! Uživajte još malo s njima a do onda čekamo s vama  :Very Happy: 
*Bluebella*, *željkica*, *butterfly*  :fige:  još malo i počet će lupati bebice, a ja čekam da se vi izredate pa da mogu ja dočekati udarce svog bebolinca!
*Vrci*, *ginger* samo hrabro, dan po dan. Ja sam ušla u 16tt i dalje me malo strah, i pitam se da li ću ikad biti full opuštena. Ali sve je to normalno za nas...puno znamo (i dobrog i lošeg) pa imamo o čemu razmišljati i strahovati.
Svima šaljem kissiće a najviše curama u bolnici!

----------


## Vrci

Cure, zašto ste išle na amnio? Što nije da šalju samo starije trudnice ili se i to promijenilo?

----------


## *mare*

Ja isto citam pa me cudi koliko cura se odluci na amnio. Ja sam cak i kombinirani odbila.

----------


## Bluebella

> Cure, zašto ste išle na amnio? Što nije da šalju samo starije trudnice ili se i to promijenilo?


išla sam na amnio zato što mi je kombinirani pokazao rizik za Down 1:11




> Ja isto citam pa me cudi koliko cura se odluci na amnio. Ja sam cak i kombinirani odbila.


i kombinirani i amnio su stvar osobnog izbora i nema tu ništa čudno

----------


## Vrci

Meni je rekla gin da će mi u 12tt raditi rani kombinirani, to je to što daje podlogu za dalje?

Bluebella, baš me čudi da ti je takav nalaz. Ali sigurna sam da bude sve ok na amnio. E onda budeš ziher znala spol, jel da?  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Meni je rekla gin da će mi u 12tt raditi rani kombinirani, to je to što daje podlogu za dalje?
> 
> Bluebella, baš me čudi da ti je takav nalaz. Ali sigurna sam da bude sve ok na amnio. E onda budeš ziher znala spol, jel da?


Doktor mi je rekao da je krvarenje mogući uzrok lošeg kombiniranog jer anomaly scan je uredan. 
spol je već sad ziher, dobila sam sliku malog piše  :Laughing:  nema greške.. dečkić je  :Heart: 

kombinirani ti na temelju krvnih biljega izdvaja trudnice kojima je potrebno daljnje testiranje. 
meni je biokemijski rizik za t21 (Down syndrom) 1:11, a ukupni rizik za t21 (biokemijski + nuhalni i nosna kost) 1:68

kombinirani i amnio nisu obavezni. dakle ti ako ne želiš ne moraš ići na to. bitno je da razgovraš sa svojim dragim i unaprijed se dogovorite. neka vam doktorica sve objasni.

----------


## *mare*

Ma BB bit ce sve ok, sigurna sam. Toliko puta vidim da kombinirani izrodi neki ruzan nalaz i visok rizik, a hB rijetko amnio pokaze doista losu situaciju. Drzim fige do neba da vec sutra dobijes dobar nalaz i da se to sekiranje zavrsi.

----------


## Argente

Na invazivnu pretragu se ide kad je rizik da nije sve OK veći od rizika komplikacija uzrokovanog pretragom. Ne vidim da baš neke mase hrle na RACZ, od ovdje prijavljenih smo bile samo Bluebella i ja - ona jer je imala loš rezultat probira a ja jer imam 37 kuka. Pretpostavljam da vas zanima zašto smo uopće radile ikakav test - pa nismo morale, ali eto željele smo znati je li sve OK, zašto inače  :Smile:  bar od onog što se može vidjeti.
Nego, onaj novi test Nifty, radi li se to još uvijek samo kod Podobnika?

----------


## Bluebella

> Ma BB bit ce sve ok, sigurna sam. Toliko puta vidim da kombinirani izrodi neki ruzan nalaz i visok rizik, a hB rijetko amnio pokaze doista losu situaciju. Drzim fige do neba da vec sutra dobijes dobar nalaz i da se to sekiranje zavrsi.


uglavnom kad je loš kombinirani vidi se i na uzv (mjerenje nuhalnog, nosne kosti, bedrene, protok koz ductus), dosta je pokazatelja, a ovaj moj malac je na uzv sva mjerenja prošao... ja isto vjerujem da će sve biti ok, ali sad kad znam da će nalaz svaki tren nervoza raste. 
valjda bude sutra ...  :Joggler:

----------


## Bluebella

> Nego, onaj novi test Nifty, radi li se to još uvijek samo kod Podobnika?


i dalje samo Podobnik to radi i cijena je 6700kn. krv se šalje u Hong Kong i čeka se do tri tjedna na nalaz.
ja sam htjela ići na to jer se može već s 12tjedana, ne mora se čekati 16tt kao za racz. ostavila sam svoje kontakt podatke da mi se doktorica javi, no međutim doktorica se nije javila a ja se u međuvremenu smirila, odustala od NIFTY-ja i čekala amnio....
najveći razlog odustajanja od Nifty-ja je bilo to što su mi je ženska koja se javila kod Podobnika rekla da ukoliko rezultat bude pozitivan na Down oni preporučavaju amnio. Garantiraju preko 99% siguranost nalaza, ali samo je amnio 100%. Vjerojatno je još uvijek nedovoljno testirana metoda pa ne garantiraju 100%

----------


## Vrci

> Pretpostavljam da vas zanima zašto smo uopće radile ikakav test - pa nismo morale, ali eto željele smo znati je li sve OK, zašto inače  bar od onog što se može vidjeti.


Ma znam da je to stvar izbora, ali recimo u stvarnosti ne znam niti jednu curu da je išla na amnio, pa mi bilo čudno. Imala sam osjećaj kao da je to zbog MPO, pa ono, bolje da pitam. A znam da MPO nema veze s time

----------


## željkica

nema to veze s mpo,po novome sad šalju svih bez obzira na godine a odluka je opet na tebi.

----------


## Argente

Dapače, može se reći da je MPO trudnoća kontraindikacija za amnio upravo zato jer je teško stečena; a ovo što željkica kaže, možda šalju svih na double/triple/kombinirani, ali na amnio te bez indikacije nitko ne šalje.

----------


## mare41

hope, sretno
milasova, jos malo
lilu, kiss

----------


## spodoba

> Dapače, može se reći da je MPO trudnoća kontraindikacija za amnio upravo zato jer je teško stečena; a ovo što željkica kaže, možda šalju svih na double/triple/kombinirani, ali na amnio te bez indikacije nitko ne šalje.


da..ja sam uz sve imala komplikaciju nakon punkcije ciste zutog tijela koja nije otisla nakon spontanog prosle godine. nakon punkcije sam zavrsila u dva navrata zbog temperature u bolnici i cista je laparoskopski odstranjena. malte ne sam bila tri tjedna na antibioticima, a u bolnici dobrih tjedan dana i intravenozno.

ja sam bila uvjerena da cu ici na amnio, a onda je prenatalna ordinacija vise zagovarala biopsiju resica. i sto sam vise citala o tome, to sam vise bila svjesnija rizika. pa kod mene se i obicna punkcija zakomplicira, a kamoli ne  tako invazivni postupak. toga me bilo uzasno strah i tako sam otkazala biopsiju.
inace,  kombinirani je ispao ajmo reci ok. no biokemija je ispala losija, rizik za T21 je po tome bio 1:175, po UZ 1:350, ukupno 1:750. prenatalac me stresirao zbog biokemije. ja sam otisla po druga dva misljenja i obadva su bila misljenja da su nalazi u redu.
ja sam za svaku sigurnost napravila praena (kod vas se zove niftty) i bila bi spremna na amnio da je slucajno ispao pozitivan  - svjesna isto da postoje i lazno pozitivni testovi. no nalaz je bio u redu. za svaku sigurnost sam radila i veliki UZ na dva razlicita mjesta, ovdje u DE i dva tjedna prije kod kosa. njegov pristup i detaljnost mi se posebno svidjela.

ps. inace, preko jedne cure znam da je kod podobnika cekala na rezultate nifty-a kojih 14-16 dana, sto je ok.

i jos nesto, u medjuvremenu je praena postala jeftinija. kad sam ja radila test bio je 1250€, sad je kojih 800€ i moze se npr. napraviti u becu (spominjem bec zbog blizine hrvatske). u medjuvrmenu postoji jos jedan test koji uz tri najcesce trisonomije T13, 18 i 21 otkriva i monosomiju. kosta kojih 650€.

i da, biokemija moze ispasti losija i zbog mase horomona koje mi MPOvke uzimamo, pocevsi od l-thyroxa, estrogena ili progesterona. to mi je rekao jedan prenatalac. mada su tu misljenja doktora podijeljena.

----------


## 123beba

Drage moje dame, evo da vam serviram kavu i keksice...
Nadam se da ćete uživati u danu! Ja sam se nakon pola noći nespavanja ipak dosta naspavala pred jutro pa idem u šetnju sa svojom curkom iako mi je već poprilično težak taj moj trbuh  :Smile: 

Buebella, držim  :fige:  za nalaz i da dođe  ddanas da se više ne mučis sa čekanjem!

----------


## Ginger

prenatalna testiranja su stvar osobnog (informiranog) izbora
tu stvarno nema smisla rasprava "ja mislim da treba / ne treba"
u prvoj trudnoći nisam radila ništa osim onih anomaly scanova, a u drugoj sam radila kombinirani i to najviše zato što je početna beta bila jako niska (jest da je poslije bila ok i super se duplala) i nalaz je bio super
sad nisam sigurna hoću li ili ne, imam još tjedan dana za odluku....

nego, htjela sam se požaliti na vrtoglavicu - već drugi put u tjedan dana... nisam ni gladna, niti žedna, nije mi vruće...ma ništa, samo mi se počne vrtiti
je li neka od vas imala tih problema?
malo me to živcira, pogotovo dok sam na poslu....
i da, ne smijem sekundu biti gladna, odmah se počnem tresti
svako malo nešto jedem, al glad zna doći tako naglo da se niti ne snađem, a već se tresem....

----------


## medonija

Jutro koke!
Beba hvala za kavicu!  :Kiss: 

Ginger meni je tako: nisam imala niti sekunde niti jednu mučninu cijelu trudnoću, ali moram jesti svaka 2-3 sata jer čim mi je imalo prazan želudac dođe mi slabost, tresu se ruke i osjećaj da ću se doslovno srušiti i "panično" moram nešto hitno pojest makar 1 keks, nešto hitno stavit u usta! sad pred kraj više nije tako drastično, ali u prvom tromjesečju mi se znalo dogoditi da sam stvarno morala te sekunde stavit u usta makar koricu kruha, bilo šta, da "preživim" jer sam mislila da ću se srušit, da neću stići tih 5-10 minuta koliko mi treba da si nešto konkretno napravim za jesti :Shock: 

kakav ti je tlak? i KS? meni je drastićno pao tlak u trudnoći, prije je bio uvijek "školski" i dječica moja su mi pojeli svo željezo..tako da cijelu trudnoću pijem heferol, a bilo je perioda kad sam pila i po 2 dnevno, za tlak nema druge samo malo više tekućine.
vjerojatno ti je nizak tlak, što je zapravo super! nema nikakih štetnih nuspojava ili opasnosti samo što je malo neugodan zbog tih vrtoglavica.
mogu ti samo preporučiti kako sam ja navikla: ne izlazim iz kuće niti do dućana bez boce vode i corny ili neke sl. energetske pločice u torbi  :Wink:

----------


## butterfly101

Drage moje dobro jutro, 133beba hvala za jutarnje mazenje,kolacic i kava se ne mogu odbiti! 
Evo mi danas ulazimo u 18 tt,cekam mojeg frajerica ali on je jako tvrdoglav i nece mi se javit. Valjda osjeca da sam nestrpljiva pa me lagano vrti kao na raznju. 
Saljem svima velike puse i curama po bolnicama da vrijeme prodje sto prije! 
Mimi vec sam se pitala gdje si, nadam se da isijas nece jos dugo. Mozda plivanje da ubacis,naravno ako smijes u more jer kazu da je super za ledja.

----------


## Ginger

medonija točno tako je i kod mene, samo ja svakih sat vremena moram nešto stavit u usta...sve mi se čini da ću biti ko slonica
tlak mi je bio ok, osim kad sam zadnji put završila na hitnom pregledu pa je bio u nebesima (nepravdano sam se prepala, al nakon svega pušem i na hladno)
željezo nije bajno, al nije ni strašno (po meni ok za trudnoću), al u ponedjeljak imam slijedeći pregleda pa ću biti pametnija...
a može biti da je i meni pao tlak, i bolje da je tako nego da je visok
al te vrtoglavice me stvarno smetaju...
ma ne izlazim ti ja bez vode i hrane, a i veći dio dana sam na poslu, pa tu mi je nešto uvijek dostupno 
neki dan sam u 10h pojela ručak od kolege, jer moj još nije stigao  :Laughing: 
i onda još i svoj kad je stigao... slonica ću biti, kažem ti....


butterfly samo polako, ima još vremena, javit će se frajer
ja sam prvu curku osjetila u 18 tt, al jako lagano, i samo zato što sam mirovala pa sam pratila svaki i najmanji znak
drugu curku sam osjetila već u 16 tt, al ona je i danas živahna do bola  :Smile: 
baš me zanima kak će biti u ovoj trudoći, isto se veselim tome, al znam da ne mora biti tako rano kao u prve dvije trudoće

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bila sam neki dan i lakše mi je kad sam u vodi, ali nisam baš sigurna ako je upala da se smije vježbat, idem za par dana kod ginića pa ću vidit što mi on kaže...ne brini butterfly bit će možda ti je posteljica ispred tako je bilo i kod Argente pa je dosta kasno osjetila

----------


## Ginger

Mali Mimi i mene već 10 dana drže leđa, na trenutke vrisnem od boli i ne mogu se pomaknuti
al samo s lijeve strane
a ne usudim se ni vježbati, niti na masažu...

----------


## medonija

Ginger nema druge nego sa sobom uvijek ruksak pun kao za cjelodnevni izlet:voda, sokić, sendvič, čokoladica... tako bar moj izgleda kad idem  na pregled u TA pa znam da imam bar 3 sata izbivanja iz kuće  :Laughing: 

i ne boj se, nećeš bit ko slonica, tajna svake dijete i zdrave prehrane je puno manjih obroka dnevno, zar ne?! :Wink:  


a i mene je išijas mučio dosta vremena dok je još maternište bilo nisko, u zdjelici , jer mi je sin moj najdraži :Zaljubljen:  često "iznutra" stisnuo živac, pa  je ovisilo o njegovom položaju: nekad me dan-dva nije ništa bolilo, a nekad sam šepala cijeli dan... prestalo je kad je trbuh "skočio gore", ali očekujem reprizu sad kad se uskoro krene spuštat nazad u zdjelicu, možda čak bude i gore obzirom da je sunce mamino sad nekoliko puta veći i teži!

----------


## Bluebella

> medonija točno tako je i kod mene, samo ja svakih sat vremena moram nešto stavit u usta...sve mi se čini da ću biti ko slonica
> tlak mi je bio ok, osim kad sam zadnji put završila na hitnom pregledu pa je bio u nebesima (nepravdano sam se prepala, al nakon svega pušem i na hladno)
> željezo nije bajno, al nije ni strašno (po meni ok za trudnoću), al u ponedjeljak imam slijedeći pregleda pa ću biti pametnija...
> a može biti da je i meni pao tlak, i bolje da je tako nego da je visok
> al te vrtoglavice me stvarno smetaju...
> ma ne izlazim ti ja bez vode i hrane, a i veći dio dana sam na poslu, pa tu mi je nešto uvijek dostupno 
> neki dan sam u 10h pojela ručak od kolege, jer moj još nije stigao 
> i onda još i svoj kad je stigao... slonica ću biti, kažem ti....


totalno te razumijem... toliko sam jela da sam se čak skrivala od dragog jer mi je bilo neugodno pred njim jesti  :Laughing:  znala sam ustajati u dva ujutro i raditi si sendvič.
s obzirom da sam morala ležati mislila sam da ću ću ko slonica biti, ali eto nije se pohvatalo. ostala sam trudna sa 55kg (170cm visoka) sad imam 60kg, tak da je ok....
i vrtoglavice me prate i to je od niskog tlaka.

----------


## Muma

*Bluebella* ništa još od nalaza?
Ja ne pratim baš kakav mi je tlak, ne vrti mi se, iako sam neki dan imala tlakomjer pri ruci pa sam izmjerila i bio mi je nizak, 90 i nešto/60 i nešto.  :neznam: 
A ja imam ponovno pitanje  :Grin:  Koliko često ste radile KS? Meni je s 8tt bila nešto lošija (već tad mi je babač pojeo zalihe željeza ili folne)...ali ništa zabrinjavajuće. Ali mi intuicija govori da će s rastom bebe KS biti još lošija.  :Undecided:

----------


## Ginger

Muma, ja sam u prethodnim trudnoćama vadila tri puta - početak, sredin i kraj t (čini mi se)
u prvoj sam negjde na pola dobila željezo za piti, a u drugoj negdje pred kraj trudnoće
s tim da mi je mlađa curka rođena slabokrvna i dan-danas mučimo muku s tim... tako da na to ipak treba pripaziti...
meni su trenutno sve vrijednosti na donjoj granici, ali još u referentinim intervalima, osim eritrocita koji su ispod, al to je za sad sasvim ok
vidjet ću što će mi u pon reći ginićka

----------


## Ginger

e da, meni muž danas podigao nalaz na toxopl.
i ispada da je nisam prebolila pa sam u  :Shock: 
mislim, ja sam odrasla sa hrpom životinja, mace, pesi i ine domaće životinje i baš mi je nevjerojatno da je nisam prebolila
ajme, sad slijedi paranoja  :Laughing: 
inače, u prvoj t se nisam testirala, jer su me slali u zg za to, a morala sam mirovati
u drugoj sam odmah morala zaleći, tako da ni tada to nisam obavila
i sad sam baš u čudu

e, *Bluebella* imaš koga nazvati i pitati kad će nalaz?

ajme, ak ja danas ne dobijem otkaz zbog nerada....

----------


## Muma

Hvala *Ginger*. Ma meni su sniženi hematokrit, hemoglobin i eritrociti, a radila sam KS prije postupka i sve je bilo super. Imam dojam da se moja ginićka oslonila na prenatal koji ima dovoljno svega, ali... prenatal pijem mjesecima a vrijednosti su pale. Pitat ću je na idućem pregledu.

----------


## Muma

> e da, meni muž danas podigao nalaz na toxopl.
> i ispada da je nisam prebolila pa sam u 
> mislim, ja sam odrasla sa hrpom životinja, mace, pesi i ine domaće životinje i baš mi je nevjerojatno da je nisam prebolila
> ajme, sad slijedi paranoja 
> inače, u prvoj t se nisam testirala, jer su me slali u zg za to, a morala sam mirovati
> u drugoj sam odmah morala zaleći, tako da ni tada to nisam obavila
> i sad sam baš u čudu
> 
> e, *Bluebella* imaš koga nazvati i pitati kad će nalaz?
> ...


Eh da, i taj mi je strah negdje u pozadini, samo ga zatomljujem.  :Laughing:  Odrasla sam s macama, i sad ih gnjavim kad dođem kod staraca. Već sam se pitala da li bi trebala i to pitati ginićku. Ali mislit će da sam prolupala pa šutim. Eh, koliko mi mpo girls imamo fobija u glavi...a moja susjeda koja ima dvoje klinaca neki dan doleti s papirom i pita me "ti sigurno znaš...kaj je to bhcg?"  :facepalm:  Blago njoj...

----------


## Ginger

mene poslala moja ginićka samoinicijativno
meni, iskreno, nije niti palo na pamet tražiti
iako, pazim da je sve dobro oprano i pečeno, a svekinu macu izbjegavam na kilomear (i inače ju ne podnosim, jer je agresivna...)

 :Laughing:  blago tvojoj susjedi

----------


## Ginger

e, di su nam terminuše?
nije valjda da su otišle rađati, a nama nisu javile?  :Smile: 

ajme, fakat ću dobit otkaz, odoh raditi....

----------


## leeloo77

> hope, sretno
> milasova, jos malo
> lilu, kiss


mare preslatke su ti curičke  ....nadam se da se uhodavate i da ćete skoro doma   :Smile:

----------


## frka

> Hvala *Ginger*. Ma meni su sniženi hematokrit, hemoglobin i eritrociti, a radila sam KS prije postupka i sve je bilo super. Imam dojam da se moja ginićka oslonila na prenatal koji ima dovoljno svega, ali... prenatal pijem mjesecima a vrijednosti su pale. Pitat ću je na idućem pregledu.


neki dan sam to već napisala - to je sasvim normalno u trudnoći jer se volumen krvi povećava pa se krv "razrijedi" i to je samo prividna anemija. treba izvaditi baš Fe (željezo) i ako je ono u redu, dodatni pripravci željeza nisu potrebni - samo vam mogu zakomplicirati život zbog ionako otežane probave u trudnoći. dakle, nešto snižene vrijednosti u trudnoći su sasvim normalna stvar (drugo je ako se radi o drastičnom padu vrijednosti).

----------


## Ginger

frka, pa to sam i napisala, vrijednosti su mi snižene, al normalno za trudnoću
u drugoj t smo očito prekasno reagirali, jer je bilo sve dosta sniženo i malena mi se rodila slabokrvna
ja sam ovaj put vadila sve, i ono standardno, i željezo i feritin
al mislim da ni samo željezo nije dovoljno samo po sebi, mora se sve vidjeti
ja se trudim jesti hranu sa dosta željeza u nadi da mi nadomjestak neće trebati
trudim se to i za kalcij (naravno, ne istovremeno) al to mi baš i ne ide, mislim da ću tu ipak uzeti ili prenatal ili samo kalcij
trenutno sam samo na folnoj, jer za nju sam sigurna da je ne unesem dovoljno hranom

----------


## frka

sorry, Ginger, nisam sve čitala... malo sam proskenirala i vidjela mumin post...

----------


## Bluebella

> *Bluebella* ništa još od nalaza?


još ništa  :Rolling Eyes: 




> e, *Bluebella* imaš koga nazvati i pitati kad će nalaz?


rekli su mi odmah kod samo postupka da čim dobiju nalaz zovu i da ne trebam ja zvati njih. naglasili su mi i doktor i sestra da im nalaz dođe na faks i da odmah zovu, tak da mi je sad glupo zivkat ih. zvat ću sutra ako oni mene ne nazovu, nadam se da me neće preko vikenda ostaviti da čekam....

----------


## Muma

> sorry, Ginger, nisam sve čitala... malo sam proskenirala i vidjela mumin post...


Imam u vidu činjenicu da se volumen krvi poveća pa se manifestira manja količina svega, samo me interesiralo kad ginekolozi šalju ponovno vaditi jer ja nisam vadila nikakve druge parametre (npr željezo) a intuicija mi govori da ću biti u manjku. Za sad je bilo ok uzimajući u obzir trudnoću, ništa alarmantno.

----------


## 123beba

Ja sam prva 3 do 4 mjeseca svaki dan borila bitku sa osjećajem da padam u nesvijest zbog niskog tlaka (inače mi.je normalan 80/55) tako da sam uvela obavezno slani doručak i sa sobom uvijek vodu i nešto za poklopati...

----------


## željkica

moj tlak je inače niski evo danas je 110/60!a kad odem na pregled 140/90!za poludit.

----------


## Ginger

frka, ma dapace, treba upozoriti da je to u trudnoci sasvim ok
pa i bez toga radimo dovoljne panike  :Smile: 
bitno je napraviti kontrolu i konzultirati se sa svojim dr

dorucak - kod mene su obavezna dva  :Laughing: 
pita mene kolegica danas u 10h: kaj, dorucak?
ja reko: da, treci  :Smile: 
nisu to sad velike kolicine, al mora biti cesto

----------


## Inesz

evo ga, vraćam se u mislima 2 godine natrag kad sam se priključila na forum i mislila da nikad neću uspjeti imati dijete.

zato, cure, radite sve da uspijete *i imajte nadu*  :Smile:  ne gubite nadu.

svim trudilicama i svim trudnicama šaljem puno puno dobrih vibri ~~~~~~~~ onima koje su pre porođajem želim brz, lagan i siguran porod.


a posebno našoj slatkoj i prelijepoj trudnici *123beba* koju sam upoznala neki dan na forumskoj kavici!
123beba ~~~~ još malo!  :Smile:

----------


## medonija

Ginger ako te tješi ja jedem 2 doručka i 2 ručka :Laughing: 

1.doručak: čim otvorim oči: wc, umijem se, stavim kuhat kavu, dok zakuha voda za kavu ja jedem - dakle doslovno 2 i pol minute nakon što otvorim oči, i da se razumijemo ja tako cijeli život
2.doručak :Shock: bzirom da sam ranoranioc i 1. doručak oko 7h, oko 10h je vrijeme za doručak br.2  :Grin: 
1.ručak: sama doma oko 13h
2.ručak: kad mm dođe s posla oko 17h
i  večera oko 20-21h ako sam gladna

negdje između svega toga bar 2 voćke, kokice uz tv, sladoled, keksi, kolačić...kad ovako čitam, iskreno, čudi me da sam samo na +15kg :Laughing: 

ali kad si bolje razmislim, ja skoro isto tako jedem i kad nisam trudna, samo što su 2.doručak i 1.ručak spojeni u ručak-gablec na poslu :Wink: 

nikad nisam shvaćala kako neki mogu ujutro samo popit kavu ine jesti cijeli dan n aposlu ništa dok ne dođu doma i onda prvi obrok oko 17-18h, imam ih u uredu nekoliko!

----------


## željkica

ja sam prije nekih pola sata tukla po lubenici a sad sam krenula na konkretno  :Laughing:  neznam šta mi je danas mogla bi kuću pojest!

----------


## Blekonja

> moj tlak je inače niski evo danas je 110/60!a kad odem na pregled 140/90!za poludit.




potpuno isto
ja sam u prvoj trudnoći i završila u dva navrata zbog tog straha (panike) u bolnici s visokim tlakom

----------


## željkica

> potpuno isto
> ja sam u prvoj trudnoći i završila u dva navrata zbog tog straha (panike) u bolnici s visokim tlakom


baš me to nervira ubuduće ću ga mjerit nakon pregleda,ja mislim da sam opuštena al očito je podsvjest jača,sad ga doma kontroliram, prije dva dana mi je bio 95/65

----------


## 123beba

inesz, hvala ti!  :Smile:  i ja se nadam da će biti ekspresno i što manje bolno  :Wink: 

što se tiče tlaka, moram priznati da je i meni svaki put kod dr. bio viši nego kad ga mjerim kod kuće (iako je i tada bio dosta nizak npr. 105/70), no nikada nisam imala osjećaj da sam nešto posebno uzbuđena kad idem na pregled... ali očito moje tijelo malo drugačije reagira nego moje misli  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

ja bih tu krizu gladi prije povezala sa šećerom nego s tlakom  :neznam: 
i samo da potvrdim butterfly da sam osjetila prvi pokret tek s 20tt
a ima tu i gorih

----------


## Ginger

jutreko!!!!




> ja bih tu krizu gladi prije povezala sa šećerom nego s tlakom


to je i meni palo na pamet, a i mm, jer fakat puno i često jedem...
al u ovim nalazima nisam vadila šećer, to ću vidjeti u ponedjeljak kod ginićke (to su oni nalazi koje šalju doktoru mailom, ne vidiš ih prije)

*Inesz*  :Heart:

----------


## Bluebella

stigao nalaz amniocenteze: uredan muški kariotip  :Very Happy:  koje olakšanje!
nadam se da sam svoju kvotu komplikacija odradila.... nakon 11tjedan brige i strepnje valjda je došao red da malo i uživam u trudnoći  :Smile:

----------


## medonija

meni je šećer cijelu trudnoću super,ali sam svejedno "neuračunljiva" u napadu gladi :neznam: 

bluebella super za nalaz, sad mirno uživaj dalje u trudnoći!

----------


## 123beba

Bluebella, sad bi ovi mali poskakivali no kad sam na mobu ne znam ih stavit  :Smile:  baš mi je drago da je nalaaz dobar! Sada uživaj do kraja!!!!

----------


## amazonka

Bluebella, drago mi je da ti je nalaz dobar!
 :Smile: 
Mirno dalje uživaj u trudnoći
Sretno!!!!

----------


## butterfly101

Bluebella toooo....super a sad relax do kraja!

----------


## leeloo77

Super bb! nismo drugo ni ocekivali  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

> stigao nalaz amniocenteze: uredan muški kariotip  koje olakšanje!
> nadam se da sam svoju kvotu komplikacija odradila.... nakon 11tjedan brige i strepnje valjda je došao red da malo i uživam u trudnoći


 :Very Happy:   :Klap:   :Preskace uze:  sad samo zeeeeeeeen!

----------


## Inesz

Bleuebelllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
 :Smile: 
Super!

----------


## Bluebella

Hvala vam drage moje curice što se veselite sa mnom.
Živjele vi meni sto godina  :pivo:

----------


## željkica

*Bluebella*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

BB super za nalaz, baš mi je drago da je sve ok!! I sad uživaj  :Very Happy:

----------


## luc

Super za nalaz! Zivjeli

----------


## tina29

*Bluebella*  to,bravo  :Very Happy: !!! uživaj sad do kraja,zaslužila si!  :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

Bravo Bulebellice nasa!
I sad pa na dalje bez sokova, molim  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Uh, miriše na pivu... Živjela i ti nama i tvoj mali frajer!!!!!! 

Ja sam danas bila na pregledu i kaže dr da joj se ne čini da će nešto brzo no da sam prst otvorena i da je cerviks skraćen...  :Smile:  uglavnom, na termin ponovno kontrola.

----------


## milasova8

BBella,odlicno za dobar nalaz!!! Sad uzivancija :Smile: 

123beba,jos malo i upoznat ces svoju curku :Smile:  divno..

Kiss svima na ovoj temi :Smile:

----------


## clover

Samo da prijavim da clover vise nije trudnica, sada je mama princeze velike 52 cm i teske 3970g... :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## hope31

clover cestitke,a princezi dobrodoslica :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Clover čestitam na princezi  :Zaljubljen: 

123 beba još malo  :Wink:

----------


## butterfly101

*clover* prekrasno i čestitke na maloj princezici

----------


## Muma

*clover* čestitam ti na tvojoj velikoj djevojčici!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## clover

Hvala cure..sad cekamo dolazak doma i nema kraja sreci  :Smile:

----------


## lovekd

Clover, iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

Clover,cestitam :Smile:  napokon!!
P.s.vidjela sam slikicu tvoje ljepotice :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*clover* prekrasno i čestitke na princezici !!!!!!!!!

----------


## 123beba

Clover, čestitam ti na velikoj curki!!!!! Želim vam što brži oporavak i da uživate zajedno!!!!!

----------


## Bluebella

> Samo da prijavim da clover vise nije trudnica, sada je mama princeze velike 52 cm i teske 3970g...


Čestitke ponosnoj mamici  :Klap:

----------


## Ginger

clover cestitam!!!!
Pa to je cura i pol  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Dobro jutro!!!! Evo stiže kavica i keksi pa tko je za neka se posluži!  :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

clover, čestitam od srca na princezici...
123beba, još malo  :Smile:  stiže najljepše upoznavanje...
BB, super za nalaz, sad uživaj  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

Beba ...hvala mmmmmljac!

----------


## uporna

> clover, čestitam od srca na princezici...
> 123beba, još malo  stiže najljepše upoznavanje...
> BB, super za nalaz, sad uživaj


X

----------


## željkica

*123beba* hvala na kavici,baš mi paše taman došla s mora! još malo brojiš neka sve prođe uredu i šta manje bolno!

----------


## 123beba

Eto, još malo pa bih vas mogla ponuditi i sa muffinima... Steta što ne postoji neki virtualni teleporter za takve stvari  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

mmmm ne bi bilo loše baš razmišljam o slatkome!

----------


## željkica

jutro evo da ja danas ponudim kavicu  :Coffee: 
kako vi podnosite vrućine? ja sam do sad dobro al noćas užas ništa nisam spavala kako je vruće zato sam već i ustala!uf

----------


## Mali Mimi

Kod nas nije toliko vruće jer stalno puše vjetar a i da je imam klimu pa je lako upalim...nego mene muči i dalje ovaj išijas ne mogu se nigdje mrdnut jer me boli dok hodam i onda sam ko pacijent cijeli dan mirujem, mislim da ću ići kod kiropraktičara jer sumnjam da će mi proć samo od sebe :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Inače bili smo i na vanrednoj kontroli i s bebom je sve uredu čak je i malo naprednija po kilaži dr. je procjenio da ima 1800 g u 31 tt, protoci i sve ostalo je super dosta je aktivan i dalje  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Željkice, hvala na kavi... 
Meni baš paše današnje vrijeme u Zg. Nije pretoplo pa mi je lakše nego las baš zapece... No danas ću vjerovatno polako jer me dosta bole leđa... Pripremam se za raspakiravanje  :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

> Inače bili smo i na vanrednoj kontroli i s bebom je sve uredu čak je i malo naprednija po kilaži dr. je procjenio da ima 1800 g u 31 tt, protoci i sve ostalo je super dosta je aktivan i dalje


auu a moja curka u 30 tj. 1200 g

----------


## 123beba

Mali Mimi, jel moguće da ti je malac "nasjeo" na neki živac pa da ti je od toga bol? Meni se znalo dogoditi da sam imala bol kroz čitavu nogu, ali nakon nekog vremena mi je znalo samo od sebe proći kad bi se ona pomaknula...

----------


## Mali Mimi

ali mene boli već 2 tjedna i ne popušta a malac je aktivan pa valjda bi se i odkočio taj živac?
Blekonja ajme sad me trta kolika će to biti beba po svemu što čitam je za 200 g napredniji sad mi opet pada napamet da nemam dijabetes, ali opet ja sam dobila 8 kg što je normalno za ovu fazu trudnoće :Unsure:

----------


## 123beba

A kakav ti je bio OGTT?

----------


## Blekonja

ma meni je i Marijeta bila manja beba, ali ja sam se iskreno, puno više pazila i zdravije hranila s njom nego sad  :Sad: 

u ovoj t. sam dobila 5 kg do sada!

ja ću sad vaditi opet onaj prosjek 3 mjeseca šećera, a mislim da i da ću radi sebe (i svoje anamneze prije Marijete) ponoviti OGTT uskoro na svoju ruku! na samom početku trudnoće i oko 25-26 tj. je bio ok. 
iako ga ja pratim aparatićem 1-2 puta dnevno.....užasno ga se bojim, po veličini bebe ga nemam, ali eto ja uvijek nešto  :scared:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> ma meni je i Marijeta bila manja beba, ali ja sam se iskreno, puno više pazila i zdravije hranila s njom nego sad 
> 
> u ovoj t. sam dobila 5 kg do sada!
> 
> ja ću sad vaditi opet onaj prosjek 3 mjeseca šećera, a mislim da i da ću radi sebe (i svoje anamneze prije Marijete) ponoviti OGTT uskoro na svoju ruku! na samom početku trudnoće i oko 25-26 tj. je bio ok. 
> iako ga ja pratim aparatićem 1-2 puta dnevno.....užasno ga se bojim, po veličini bebe ga nemam, ali eto ja uvijek nešto


Ja nisam radila OGTT jer je moj ginekolog smatrao da je nepotrebno i mislila sam ga možda sama izvaditi na svoju ruku ali nisam jer nemam u bilizini privatne poliklinike gdje bih to mogla

----------


## milasova8

Mali mimi,mislim da ti i nije toliko velika beba,a znas da na UZV znaju fulati..to je ionako samo procjrna..
Nas frajer je imao u 31 tt 1730 g..znaci tu su negdje..
Sad sa 37 tt je imao 3200 i tezina odgovara tjednima..

----------


## Sonja29

MM moja Marija je od pocetka bila naprednija za dva tjedna a rodila se sa 3150 g tajo da te ne brine jer tesko mogu procjeniti tocnu tezinu bebe. Sto se tice tvoje tezine mislim da je to OK ! Ja sam u citavoj trudnoci dobila 8 kg a pred kraj cak i izmrsala.

----------


## Vrci

Malo upadam...ali trenutno ne mogu funkcionirati koliko mi se stalno spava... jel mogu očekivati da se taj umor smanji nakon prestanka utrića, ili oni nemaju toliko veze? Ja s utrićima smanjujem kad dođem u 8tt, znači za par dana

----------


## Bubimitka81

Vrci meni se uzasno spavalo do nekih 8-9 tt, kasnije puno manje, a utrice sam koristila do 13 tt..

----------


## Vrci

Znači možda se bliži kraj...al vidjet ćemo

Noćas sam spavala 9 sati, nisam se rano digla. A već od 11 sati ne funkcioniram...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Da, "mozda"  :Smile: 
Spavaj i uzivaj ako si na bolovanju, bolje da ti se spava nego da imas mucnine i ostale tegobe  :Wink:

----------


## Ginger

> Malo upadam...ali trenutno ne mogu funkcionirati koliko mi se stalno spava... jel mogu očekivati da se taj umor smanji nakon prestanka utrića, ili oni nemaju toliko veze? Ja s utrićima smanjujem kad dođem u 8tt, znači za par dana


draga, ja sam ti do kraja 10 tt skoro pa padala u nesvjest koliko mi se spavalao
što baš i nije bilo zgodno dok sam na poslu, a trajalo je po cijele dane...
onda je prestalo, samo mi se povremeno tako jako spava
a još sam na progesteronu.... 

e da, kad mi se prestalo spavati vratio mi se i apetit
i to u velikom stilu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ginger

ja za dva sata idem kod svoje soc.giničke na pregled
i malo sam se ukakila od straha  :scared: 
a u četvrtak sam kod svog mpo-vca....

----------


## Muma

*Vrci* samo ti pajki, čekaj kad dođu trudničke nesanice sjetit ćeš se tog perioda!
*Ginger* ma znaš da će biti sve super! Uživaj gledajući bebicu! Ideš na kombinirani kod mpo-vca ili...?

----------


## Ginger

Muma, nisam još odlučila....
Idem kod njega na ove veće uzv-ove, a tu spada i ovaj u 12tt

----------


## Bluebella

> ja za dva sata idem kod svoje soc.giničke na pregled
> i malo sam se ukakila od straha 
> a u četvrtak sam kod svog mpo-vca....


javi nam izvještaj sa pregleda  :Smile:  bit će sve ok.. nema straha...
i pozdravi mpo-vca u četvrtak od Bluebelle s foruma  :Laughing:

----------


## Vrci

Probudila sam se umornija nego što sam legla...  :Laughing: 

Ali doma sam na bolovanju, nije problem. Niti s apetitom nemam frke  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*vrci,*nije to od utrića i ja sam samo spavala a i sad dobro spavam!
*ginger* sretno,ma bit će sve ok!

----------


## Vrci

Jedno vrijeme mi je problem bio buđenje pred jutro, i teško spavanje tad, ali sad i ujutro ok spavam

Sad sam se probudila s rupom u želucu  :Laughing:

----------


## željkica

Sve su ti to slatke čari trudnoće,ja sam u početku tukla po panceti tako mi je pasala zbog mučnina!

----------


## Vrci

Meni paše kruh i pekarski proizvodi, i tjestenina... Mogla sam si naći nešto što ne deblja toliko  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bluebella

> Sve su ti to slatke čari trudnoće,ja sam u početku tukla po panceti tako mi je pasala zbog mučnina!


ja sam na početku bila luda za burekom sa sirom  :Smile:  dragi je ludio kad me vidio da jedem burek, čak sam papir od bureka skrivala duboko u smeću da ne vidi da sam ga jela  :Laughing: ... nakon bureka je došla argeta od tune, a sad je to cola sa puno leda... svako malo neka nova želja  :Smile: 
slatko ... nula bodova... samo mi bude muka poslije...

----------


## željkica

a šta ću kad mi je odgovarala imala sam užasne mučnine a kad bi nju pojela smirilo bi se , govorija je mm tad biće dr nešto zeznija zaminija uzorak od nekog slavonca  :Laughing:  a sad i nemam neke želje sve normalno!

----------


## Muma

Ja sam na početku imala želju za sendvičima, paštetama i sl. (što inače ne jedem). A imala sam i tjedan kiselog zelja  :Laughing:  Već se odavno sve stabiliziralo i sad mi paše voće iz frižidera! A i sladač! A spavanje - toga nije bilo, ni od utrića, ni sad od crinonea. Nikad ne spavam po danu, a navečer me krevet vidi tek oko 00.30 ili 01.30 - ako se to doba uopće može nazvati "večer". Buđenje oko 7.30/8.00.

----------


## leeloo77

evo drage moje da se pohvalim...danas ipak napravila kombinirani ( 12 tt) i nalazi su super. Rizik za down 1/1167, edwards 1/14551 i rizik za dob 1/170. UZV mi je radila skoro 45 min jer su se malci stalno mrdali pa nije mogla odmah izmjeriti nuhalni, protoke i ostalo. Uglavnom prekrasne su bebice i sve je, kako je dr rekla, savršeno   :Zaljubljen: 


i da...ja stalno imam želju za žvakanjem bilo čega ali smo na sreću u plusu samo jednu kilu   :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> evo drage moje da se pohvalim...danas ipak napravila kombinirani ( 12 tt) i nalazi su super. Rizik za down 1/1167, edwards 1/14551 i rizik za dob 1/170. UZV mi je radila skoro 45 min jer su se malci stalno mrdali pa nije mogla odmah izmjeriti nuhalni, protoke i ostalo. Uglavnom prekrasne su bebice i sve je, kako je dr rekla, savršeno  
> 
> 
> i da...ja stalno imam želju za žvakanjem bilo čega ali smo na sreću u plusu samo jednu kilu


Bravo leeloo  :Klap: 
kad se sjetim folikulometrije i suza i skorog odustajanja od odlaska u Prag.... a vidi sad kak sve super ide  :Shy kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> MM moja Marija je od pocetka bila naprednija za dva tjedna a rodila se sa 3150 g tajo da te ne brine jer tesko mogu procjeniti tocnu tezinu bebe. Sto se tice tvoje tezine mislim da je to OK ! Ja sam u citavoj trudnoci dobila 8 kg a pred kraj cak i izmrsala.


Malo ste me utješile meni svi govore kako će naša beba sigurno biti velika jer smo i mi visoki a i nalazi su išli u prilog tome pa sam počela brigati ako ovako nastavi da ne bude ispod 4 kg

----------


## Ginger

evo mene s izvjestajem
jedna zivahna bebica od cak 62 mm se nije dala lijepo poslikati  :Smile: 
sve je u savrsenom redu kaze dokica, ima sve kako spada  :Smile: 
nuhalni je gotovo nemjerljiv, nosna kost vrlo vidljiva, he he
uglavnom, bas je bilo divno gledati to malo cudo, rastop totalni

leeloo bravo za nalaz!
Bluebella, pozdravim ga, se razme

sto se tice procjena tezine putem uzv, to i nije bas tako pouzdano
ne bi se trebalo previse zabrinjavati oko toga, osim ako dr ne kaze da su neka drasticna odstupanja u pitanju
al lako meni sad pametovati....

----------


## Muma

*leeloo*, *Ginger* prekrasno! Uživajte dalje sa svojim bebicama u svakom trenutku!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## 123beba

super za dobre vijesti i lijepe nalaze! 
Neka je svima sve mirno i bez ikakvih problema sa bebicama! 
Što se tiče procijene težine, to stvarno zna imati velika odstupanja pa bez brige...

----------


## frka

Bluebella  :pivo: za zetove mi nalaze!

leeloo i Ginger  :Klap:  za bebice!

----------


## 123beba

Nešto smo u zadnje vrijeme krenuli redovito nazdravljati! Baš dobro... Volim takve običaje  :Smile:  
Pa odoh ja sad pripremiti neku kavicu za ljepše jutro... I naravno, smisliti neki fini doručak...
Uživajte mi u današnjem danu!

----------


## Ginger

jutreko! 
i ja ću jednu kavicu, tak mi se spava da mi glava pada....

hvala curke  :Kiss: 
e, zaboravih reći da mi je ipak dala željezo...izabrala sam sirup, ne tablete
to su bili nalazi iz 9 tt i s obzirom na sve, tj. moje prethodne trudoće (u prvoj sam pila od polovice, u drugoj pred kraj i malena se rodila slabokrvna), na moje trenutne vrtoglavice, a šećer je ok...uglavnom, ne sviđa joj se što je sve tako nisko već na samom početku pa bi ona da uzimam željezo...
mislim da ću je poslušati


 :Kiss:  svima

p.s. - di nam je hope?

----------


## 123beba

Ginger, jel bebama rade krvnu sliku čim se rode? Ja isto uzimam željezo i to zadnjih par tjedana pa me malo brine da joj nešto ne fali... I jel mi isto možemo dok smo u bolnici tražiti da nam naprave krvnu sliku?

----------


## Ginger

ne vade
ma ne treba te brinuti, nije to baš tako često
al kod mene očito tako ide...
starijoj je pedica vadila krv sa 6 mjeseci u okviru sistematskog i bilo je sve super
a mlađa je bila bolesna sa niti dva mjeseca (početak upale pluća) pa je u okviru toga vađena i krv - tad se vidjelo da su joj svi parametri turbo niski...i još uvijek nismo na zelenoj grani s tim
bebe se inače rađaju sa dovoljnom zalihom željeza za prvih 6 mjeseci, a i željezo iz majčinog mlijeka se jako dobro apsorbira

----------


## Ginger

mislim, nema ti potrebe tražiti da joj vade krv
već smo više puta pisali, snižene vrijednosti željeza u trudnoći, pogotovo pred kraj, su sasvim normalne i očekivane
al moja ginićka je oprezna, jer sam na samom početku trudnoće s takvom krvnom slikom, a imam i iskustva iz prethodnih trudnoća

----------


## 123beba

Hvala ti!  :Smile:  kako je meni ovo prva bebica, imam osjećaj da nemam pojma o ničemu...

----------


## butterfly101

> ja sam na početku bila luda za burekom sa sirom  dragi je ludio kad me vidio da jedem burek, čak sam papir od bureka skrivala duboko u smeću da ne vidi da sam ga jela ... nakon bureka je došla argeta od tune, a sad je to cola sa puno leda... svako malo neka nova želja 
> slatko ... nula bodova... samo mi bude muka poslije...


ma ne mogu vjerovati, ovo kao da sam ja pisala...osim one muke poslije  :Grin: 


Jutro svima, ma vidim ja da dodjem uvijek na serviranu kavicu, ima ovdje stvarno puno ranoranioca koje se brinu da nam požele dobro jutro! Hvala cure !
Želim svima lijep i ugodan ovaj topli ljetni dan...
Puse svim bebolinama i bebolinima

----------


## milasova8

Da,di nam je hope? Garant se mazi sa svojim pisulincem :Smile: 

Ja sam isto gustala ispijajuci kavicu na suncu..malo da uljepsam bolnicki dan..

----------


## butterfly101

MM kako tvoja leđa, jesi šta poduzimala?

Ja jedva čekam 4d uzv, idem krajem mjeseca i mm ide samnom. Jednostavno je drugačiji osiječaj kad ti vidiš kako se to malo čudo okreće na sve strane,nego kad ga gledaš na slici!

----------


## linalena

samo da vam svima pošaljem velke pusa i naravno da se pokažem u novoj opravici (pogledaj ulijevo)

----------


## butterfly101

linalena...ma predivno  :Very Happy: , sad se čuvajte i pusti da te svi maze i paze

----------


## Bluebella

*Ginger*  :Klap: 

*linalena* dobrodošla  :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

Linalena,divna ti je nova opravica :Smile: 
Ugodno druzenje na ovom topicu..

----------


## Mali Mimi

> MM kako tvoja leđa, jesi šta poduzimala?
> 
> Ja jedva čekam 4d uzv, idem krajem mjeseca i mm ide samnom. Jednostavno je drugačiji osiječaj kad ti vidiš kako se to malo čudo okreće na sve strane,nego kad ga gledaš na slici!


A i dalje me bole idem sutra kod kiropraktičara pa ćemo vidjeti.
A 4d mi bili 2 put pa ga nismo uspjeli vidjeti kako treba, ja ne znam valjda stvarno nemamo sreće, prvi put je bio okrenut glavom prema dole a drugi put nabijen uz placentu pa nije bilo ništa vode između a ona je potrebna da bi se lijepo vidjelo, koliko sam shvatila to je ipak malo drugačije nego 2 d jer ovaj snima ko rengen znači njemu ne smetaju zapreke a ovom 3d/4d smetaju npr. ako se ko naš okrene licem prema unutrašnjoj strani trbuha, i tako sad čekamo porod da ga konačno vidimo :Smile:

----------


## anddu

> samo da vam svima pošaljem velke pusa i naravno da se pokažem u novoj opravici (pogledaj ulijevo)


juhuuu linalena, tek sad vidim što sam propustila  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , evo jedna za nazdraviti  :pivo:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Linalena welcome, opravica je super  :Smile: 

Sto se tice klope, ja sam kad sam prvi put ostala trudna za dorucak stalno tamanila sunku, majonezu i rajcicu, uzas...
A sada nemam nikakvih posebnih zelja, tek u zadnjih tjedan-dva tamanim linoladu onak sa zlicom, pravi zdravi obroci  :Laughing: 

123 beba sta se ceka?!

----------


## Muma

*linalena*, *anddu* avatarčići su vam prekrasni!  :Heart:  *Linin* pokazuje početak nečeg prekrasnog, a avatar od *anddu* pokazuje prekrasan kraj! U to ime dižem jednu  :pivo:

----------


## tina29

*linalena*  :Zaljubljen: 
*anddu*  :Zaljubljen: 
*ginger*  :Klap:  bravo za uzv,uživaj!
*123beba* tvojoj curki se nejde van,lijepo joj je kod tebe! da uskoro nazdravimo njezinom dolasku na ovaj svijet,nek samo sve bude brzo i bezbolno i da što prije uživate jedna u drugoj!!!
kaj se tiče klope ja sve jedem i sve mi paše,počela sam i jesti hranu koju prije nebi ni pogledala i s obzirom da pričamo o hrani odoh jesti jer ču umrijeti od gladi  :Laughing: 
*milasova*  :Kiss: 
puse svima i uživajte!!!

----------


## Muma

Hm...ne znam koliko smijem napisati da ne reklamiram, ali upravo sam naletjela na ponudu 4d uzv + snimka bebice -  na 50% popusta! Jedan od onih oglašivača...

----------


## butterfly101

*anddu* za tvoji avatar  :pivo:  :pivo: , nadam se da ste super i uživate u druženju!

----------


## 123beba

Moja cura je skuzila da je mama još uvijek u nekoj 5. brzini pa možda čeka da se ja još malo smirim  :Smile:  danas smo nas dvije čitav dan u pokretu, iako moram priznati da sam se stvarno premorila... I puno mi je teže hodati jučer i danas nego prošlih dana... Izgleda da se pripremamo za susret...

----------


## željkica

jutro evo  :Coffee: , i uživajte u današnjem danu,a ja odoh kod dermatologa neke fleke mi izbacile po nogama ode meni 200 kn  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> jutro evo , i uživajte u današnjem danu,a ja odoh kod dermatologa neke fleke mi izbacile po nogama ode meni 200 kn


I meni su neke smedje flekice izbile po listovima. Javi kaj ti je rekao da ustedim 200kn  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Ja sam primjetila neke bijele flekice,ali brzo jako nestanu..svasta mi primjecujemo u trudnoci :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ajme meni danas 8tt, kud to ide... Jedva čekam da dođe 9 pa uzv, i onda da prođem kritičnih 12...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Vrci strpljen-spašen  :Wink: 

Nego kad smo kod primjecivanja, jel nekome odlakavio stomak?

----------


## linalena

sporo idu dani, super kaj donekle spavam 
u spavaćoj imamo jednu sliku koja izgleda ho hrpa onih roršahovih mrlja, pa kad mi se niš ne radi onda buljim i istražujem

----------


## 123beba

Vrci, dočekati tih prvih 12 je najgore... Kasnije vrijeme leti... Samo uživaj i ne brini, još malo pa je to tu!

Inače, ja prijavljujem sve gore navedeno....
Više dlaka po trbuhu - kaže moja kozmetičarka da to ne depiliram jer ce se nakon trudnoće povući same od sebe
Bijele fleke po nogama - od kada više oticem pa mi se čini da je to od te nakupljene vode u nogama
Smeđ flekice po licu - to su mi rekli da au trusdnicke pjege (iako ne izgledaju kao pjege nego kao mrlje) za koje isto kažu da se povuku nakon trudnoće...

Hvala na kavi!!!  :Wink:

----------


## 123beba

Linalena, baš te je lijepo vidjeti ovdje!!!!

----------


## Ginger

> Ajme meni danas 8tt, kud to ide... Jedva čekam da dođe 9 pa uzv, i onda da prođem kritičnih 12...


pa onda 16tt, pa kriticni 28tt, pa 34tt, pa porod, pa prvi mjesec, pa prva godina, vrtic, skola, pubertet...  :Laughing: 
I tako nikad kraja, vjeruj mi, govorim iz iskustva  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

meni se vratila pospanost, mislim, wtf?!!
danas punih 12 tt  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

28tt kritičan? Ma zašto

mamaaaaa bolje da ne znam  :Laughing:

----------


## linalena

123bebe thx, a tvojoj bebi  :Razz:  ,daj se rodi mišica jedna

----------


## željkica

[QUOTE=Vrci;2444426]28tt kritičan? Ma zašto

da to i mene zanima???

----------


## crvenkapica77

[QUOTE=željkica;2444466]


> 28tt kritičan? Ma zašto
> 
> da to i mene zanima???


vjerojatno   jer  se beba  moze  poslije  28  tj  prezivjet   izvan  maternice  .....moje misljenje....
pozdrav cure, trudnice   :Smile: )

----------


## željkica

> I meni su neke smedje flekice izbile po listovima. Javi kaj ti je rekao da ustedim 200kn


stigla ja dobila neki losion da koristim 10-tak dana pregled trajao 3 min još priče 5 i ode 300 kn!a da bar pomogne!
ma ja sam u 4 mj dobila fleke/gljivice po tijelu od neke robe šta sam probala , koristila sam tekući puder i sve mi je prošlo al na nogama kao da nije pa sam zato ponovno išla dermatologu,kaže on da i trudnoća može sve to pospješit.

----------


## Ginger

> 28tt kritičan? Ma zašto
> 
> mamaaaaa bolje da ne znam


 :Laughing:  bolje da nisam ništa pisala
često se u literaturi spominje taj 28 tt
recimo tu: http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/Defa...raStranica=223
i tu: http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/Defa...raStranica=235
uglavnom, ovo što je crvenkapica napisala...

----------


## Muma

Ma nema tu ništa kritičnog.  :oklagija:  Odgulit ćemo 9-mjesečni staž kako spada i roditi naša mala čuda! Kritični su jedino simptomi - malo se zbucaš pa dobiješ špot-špot od ginićke, ili *Ginger* začori na poslu pa dobije po nosu od poslodavca i sl.  :Laughing:

----------


## Bluebella

> Nego kad smo kod primjecivanja, jel nekome odlakavio stomak?


meni  :Sad:  al baš jako, puno sitnih dlačica  :Sad: 
sve sam ih pobrijala iako svi vele da ih ne diram... al tko će na plažu i uzv dlakavog trbuha... 
doktor kaže da će to otići na nakon poroda, a ja se nadam da me ne mulja....

----------


## butterfly101

hej cure, kad samo već kod nuspojava, meni fleke oko usana kao da sam musava, dala mi žena u apoteci neke testere ali ništa ne pomaže, dlakice jedva vidljive na trbušeku ali su mi simpa,prave trudnićke! 
Nego mene muči to j-b--o znojenje, užas, noge mi se znoje pa sam stalno bosa....sram me i na pedikuru otić da me ne proklinje

----------


## Muma

> meni  al baš jako, puno sitnih dlačica 
> sve sam ih pobrijala iako svi vele da ih ne diram... al tko će na plažu i uzv dlakavog trbuha... 
> doktor kaže da će to otići na nakon poroda, a ja se nadam da me ne mulja....


Ja sam nemilosrdna kad su dlake u pitanju, imam ih i ja i sve ih uredno počupam čim je aparatić u ruci  :voodoo:  Pa ako ih ne želiš inače dirati, obrij ih kad ćeš ići na more, a kasnije ih pusti (osim ako voliš nositi majčice iznad pupka  :Laughing: )

----------


## željkica

ja mrzim dlake uf još kad mi uraste! :cupakosu:

----------


## MalaMa

> meni  al baš jako, puno sitnih dlačica 
> sve sam ih pobrijala iako svi vele da ih ne diram... al tko će na plažu i uzv dlakavog trbuha... 
> doktor kaže da će to otići na nakon poroda, a ja se nadam da me ne mulja....


cure meni dlake s trbuha još nisu nestale. cura je prošla mj dana starosti. samo je trbuh podlakavio. stalno ga gledam kad ce se vratit u normalu.

----------


## leeloo77

meni su u trudnoći nokti ful čvrsti i dlake na nogama sporije rastu...za sad samo pozitivne promjene   :Smile:

----------


## frka

cure, nemojte dirati dlake na trbuhu ako ih se dugoročno želite riješiti - nestat će nakon poroda. ako ih brijete, samo ćete pospiješiti rast. MalaMa, nisu ni meni odmah nestale - trajalo je neko vrijeme. a smeđu mrlju sam imala iznad usnice još mjesecima nakon poroda - izgledala sam kao da imam brkove  :Smile: 
sve će se to vratiti na svoje nakon nekog vremena (pa čak i masa celulita  :Smile: ).

----------


## Bluebella

> cure, nemojte dirati dlake na trbuhu ako ih se dugoročno želite riješiti - nestat će nakon poroda. ako ih brijete, samo ćete pospiješiti rast..


već su zbrijane masu puta... tak da je gotovo... 
bumo vidjeli kaj će biti poslije poroda... ak ništa odem na trajno uklanjanje dlačica... sve si nekak velim da se dlačice mogu skinuti, kile i celulit se može riješiti, sve će biti ok, jedino me strija strah pa se mažem uljima i kremicama non stop...

----------


## linalena

mene danas baš poprilično boli desni jajnik
ujutro sa fino pojela sendvič, sada juhu i gotovo nemam apetita više
čudan neki osjećaj, želudac malo krulji al mi je neka knedla između želuca i usta, skoro da ne mogu zamisliti nekaj jesti
više ko neka žgaravica, al je meni to prerano ha za takve probleme? negdje sam 5+2 cca

----------


## željkica

linalena,nije sve je to normalno u početku dok hormoni luduju.

----------


## Sonja29

Kod mene je bilo sve od navedenog,najgore te trudnicke fleke. 
2-3 mjeseca poslije poroda sve je nestalo osim fleka po nogama ali nisu strasne pa mi ni ne smetaju.

----------


## Sonja29

Lino nije rano!  Lijepo te citati ovdje  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

*frka* inbox ti je pun a ja te treeeeeeeeeebaaaaaaaam  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam do prije par dana imala manji apetit,jucer i danas sam stalno gladna...

----------


## milasova8

Nemam dlacica po trbuhu,nikakvih smedih fleka po licu,jos nema strija..ali celulita bome dosta..
Prije ga nisam imala,a sad prek noci se pojavio..
Nestat ce nakon poroda..
Ie fascinantno mi je da yme brazilska depilacija uooopce ne boli,ali ono niti malo..

----------


## 123beba

Ja sam dugo bila baš sretna kako mi se nisu napravile strije i čitavo vrijeme trudnoće se dosta mazem, a kad ono, zadnjih par dana sam sva ispucala i to onim ružnim, debelim, crveno-ljubičastim strijama... Tako da mislim da uz sve mackanje je bitno kakva je koža... Moja očito nije baš pogodna za ovako jako rastezanje... No, nema veze... Bitno da je moja curka tu, a izgled kako bude bude...

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Ie fascinantno mi je da yme brazilska depilacija uooopce ne boli,ali ono niti malo..


Ovo je dobro znati, bas sam si kontala opet krenuti s voskom, jer otkako mi je prijateljica/kozmeticarka ostala trudna ja se vratila britvici za prepone... Ali se predomisljam jer mi se ne vristi zbog cupanja dok sam ovolika... :Laughing: 

Dlacice po trbuhu su mi skroz do grudi, bas po cijelom stomaku tako da nema sanse da ih diram, samo nisam cula do sad da se netko zalio na njih... :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Bubi, ja bih ti preporučila depilaciju šećernom pastom koja puno manje boli od voska samo trebaš otići k nekoj dobroj kozm.
Ja kad sam ju prvi put isprobala ne bih vise nikada na vosak... Ako ti treba preporuka za dobru kozmeticarku mogut poslati kontakt svoje na pp. 
Kod nje sam čitavu trudnoću radila dep. i odlično mi je...

----------


## frka

BB, šalji  :Smile:

----------


## tina29

> ja mrzim dlake uf još kad mi uraste!


baš tak!!!
ja inače imam dlaka po trbuhu ali su skroz male i svijetle za razliku od ostalih dijelova tijela di su mi ful tamne,valjda mi neče i na trbuhu potamniti  :Unsure: 
jednu jedinu fleku ali crvenu sam dobila na licu,nije tolko velika pa me ne smeta,a kaj se tiče celulita imam ga na izvoz po nogama,stalno se mljackam sa kremicama i nadam se da se strije neče pojaviti!!!
e da  i nokti su mi čvršči,to me jako veseli jer bi inače stalno pucali!!!
no sve u svemu ne žalim se,glavno da je moj bebač tu i da je dobro!!! ostalo čemo sve nakon poroda riješavati.
puse svima!

----------


## milasova8

Bubi,ja ti idem na brazilsku sa secernom pastom..i odusevljena sam

----------


## linalena

mene frka brazilke jer mi se i ovako dosta upale folikuli u preponama,a  opet jedna mi frendica kaže da joj je tako u trudnoći puno lakše
sutra baš idem ujutro na depilaciju ali za sada još običnu i samo prepone

----------


## željkica

ja baš neznam kako da se  rješavam dlaka u trudnoći pogotovo kad trbuh bude velik jer sam imala velikih problema na preponama.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Da, šećernu pastu mi je ona i preporučila, ali totalno sam se odvikla od tog čupanja prepona... A ništa, pretrpit ćemo, bitno mi je da sam mirna nakon poroda bar neko vrijeme s obzirom da će biti carski pa da baš ne rastu dlačice preko ožiljka..

123 beba hvala ti, ali ja sam u Osijeku, ne da mi se baš skoknuti do Zgb pred porod samo na depilaciju  :Wink:

----------


## 123beba

> mene frka brazilke jer mi se i ovako dosta upale folikuli u preponama,a  opet jedna mi frendica kaže da joj je tako u trudnoći puno lakše
> sutra baš idem ujutro na depilaciju ali za sada još običnu i samo prepone


meni su se poslije voska isto znali upaliti no sa egipatskom depilacijom mi se to nikada nije dogodilo... a i kad sam išla na vosak onda još i drugi dan osjećam da sam bila na depilaciji, a poslije paste ništa...  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

a sorry Bubi, ja sam malo pobrkala...  :Smile:  ipak je malo daleko  :Wink:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> a sorry Bubi, ja sam malo pobrkala...  ipak je malo daleko


Ma nema frke, ako se predomislim javim ti  :Wink: 

Nisam još isprobala tu šečernu pastu, baš me zanima kak će biti...

----------


## butterfly101

Drage moje,evo ne izdrzim do jutra pa moram odmah javiti da se moj mali frajeric danas konacno udostojio javiti!!! Sad su mi ruke stalno na trbuhu i sa nestrpljenjem ocekujem svaki novi    mic-mic. Najbolje osijetim kad lezim mirno na ledjima...ju-hu napokon

----------


## Bluebella

> Drage moje,evo ne izdrzim do jutra pa moram odmah javiti da se moj mali frajeric danas konacno udostojio javiti!!! Sad su mi ruke stalno na trbuhu i sa nestrpljenjem ocekujem svaki novi    mic-mic. Najbolje osijetim kad lezim mirno na ledjima...ju-hu napokon


 :Very Happy:  prekrašno  :Very Happy: 
ja sam danas lakirala nokte na nogama i sagnula se a malom se to nije svidjelo pa se vrtio ko lud i nije prestao dok nisam bila gotova s lakiranjem. kažem ja njemu: frajeru mali mama sutra ide na more, smiri se, moram nokte nalakirati  :Laughing:

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi

Blue  idete na more, uživajte, nadam se da ćeš se javljati

mi smo odlučili da nećemo nigdje ići, možda u 10 mjesecu, kada prođe ovaj prvi dio. A baš smo našli robinzonski na kornatima, ono da si čitav dan u gaćama(kupaćim ili običnim) i samo buć more, sjedni za stol i tako to. No jedne druge godine

----------


## 123beba

Linalena, ma stignes iduće ljeto sa svojim malim robinzonima na taj odmor!  :Smile:  nego, kad ti je idući pregled?

----------


## Vrci

Ja planiram more krajem 8.mjeseca, onda ću preći onih 12tt... joj jedva se čekam okupati u moru

----------


## Muma

Jutro! Danas ja nudim kavicu, čaj, sokiće...a i fridge je pun pa slobodno svratite  :Yes: 
Ja sam navikla na tradicionalno brijanje prepona, malo sam konzerva po pitanju toga da mi nepoznata osoba uređuje gospodičnu  :škartoc:  Ali razmišljam o nekoj toj dugotrajnijoj metodi uklanjanja dlačica koju mogu obaviti sama doma - vidim da više nije tako jednostavno čim je buša malo veća.
*butterfly101* jako lijepe vijesti! Sad uživaj u druženju sa svojom bebicom! (jedva čekaaaaaam)
*Bluebella* lijepo se provedi i nakupaj i za nas! Ja ću na more 10.8. ali čak do Makarske  :škartoc:  Nije me briga, stat ćemo više puta putem, a barem nisam na otoku....

----------


## Vrci

Ja ne znam uopće gdje da idemo...da nije na otoku ili daleko od civilizacije, da ima lijepe plaže s hladom, i da nije baš predaleko od zg. Najbitnije, da nije ogromna gužva, iako već 19.8. ne bi trebalo biti...

----------


## milasova8

Trudnice drage,uzivajte u kupanju na moru,u.planiranju ljetovanja..
Meni jako fali more ove godine,ali iduce budemo isli sa nasim.frajerom :Smile:

----------


## linalena

> Linalena, ma stignes iduće ljeto sa svojim malim robinzonima na taj odmor!  nego, kad ti je idući pregled?


  sutra :Cool:  u privatnoj poliklinici gdje mislim voditi trudnoću, no s obzirom da sam u utorak imala UZV možda ga i neću imati sutra, a u ponedjeljak su mi rekli da dođem u Petrovu da vidimo na UZV jer se vidi plod u GV, pa da dobijem heparin preko njih

----------


## butterfly101

cure drage,vi bi na more...ja sam dobila dozvolu za kupanje ali sam jako ljena jer bi trebala rano ustati i otić da sam do 9 sati doma ili navečer. Tako da još nisam niti prste umočila pa ga samo gledam preko prozora. Ali nemojte se brinuti zbog otkazanih godišnjih, druge godine uživati ćete na plaži u jako liepom društvu.
*muma* kava mi je dobro sjela, hvala!

----------


## butterfly101

> sutra u privatnoj poliklinici gdje mislim voditi trudnoću, no s obzirom da sam u utorak imala UZV možda ga i neću imati sutra, a u ponedjeljak su mi rekli da dođem u Petrovu da vidimo na UZV jer se vidi plod u GV, pa da dobijem heparin preko njih


Dali si sada dajes sama heparin, znam da ga preko njih možeš dobit od prve srčane akcije,ali ja sam od dana pozitivnog testa pa dok nisam dobila odobrenje sama kupovala. Naravno bila je to preporuka mojeg mpo-dr.

----------


## linalena

je sama kupujem
samo kaj me ljute jer su mi prevo rekli od prve bete, pa od trudnoće u maternici pa od srčeka.....

jučer se ošišala, danas zdepilirala
sada si još srediti obrve i nalakirat nokte i fijuuu

----------


## Muma

> je sama kupujem
> samo kaj me ljute jer su mi prevo rekli od prve bete, pa od trudnoće u maternici pa od srčeka.....
> 
> jučer se ošišala, danas zdepilirala
> sada si još srediti obrve i nalakirat nokte i fijuuu


He he, imamo isti dnevni raspored! Još me čeka depiliranje i noktići, sutra pregled. Upravo sam se vratila s poslovnog čašćenja - najela se da pucam po šavovima. Bit će sutra za početak lijepa brojčica na vagi  :Cool:  Jedva čekam pregled!

----------


## duga30

Te smedje fleke se cesto javljaju u trudnoci uslijed rada hormona, a zovu se melasma. Pojacava ih sunce pa zastitite lice kremom i sesirom.

----------


## 123beba

Evo da se javim... Još uvijek u komadu, za dva dana pregled i to je to... Ctg ocitava lagane kontrakcije no znam da su ih neke cure znale imati danima dok nisu krenuli pravi trudovi... Pa tako ja i dalje čekam da se curka odluči izaći na upoznavanje i mazenje  :Smile: 

Vidim da ste vi skoro sve krenule sa sređivanjem  :Smile:  meni bi sad pasala masaza stopala  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

123beba ~~~~~~~~ za skori susret
leptiricu, bravo za pokrete! uzivaj!

more, mi bili kad sam bila izmedju 9-10tt i idemo sad opet, jedva cekam!
samo, meni mora biti poprilicno toplo da bih se bucnula  :Smile: 

mi danas bili opet na pregledu, ovaj put kod mog MPO-vca
mrvica ima 6,5 mm, nn je 1mm, ima nosnu kost, ductus uredan i sve ostalo za 5  :Very Happy: 
kombinirani na kraju nismo radili
mrvica je bas zivahna i jedva cekam osjetiti te udarce

pusa svima i odoh se strovaliti u krevet, opet sam stalno umorna

----------


## tina29

depilacija gotova,nokti nalakirani,sve spremno za sutrašnji uzv...
jedva čekam vidjet svog mališana!
cure uživajte i puse!

----------


## željkica

šta ste mi se lipo sredile neka neka,tina sretno sutra!
ma ko je to lijen za na more :Smile: ,ja svaki dan idem danas čak 2 puta!

----------


## željkica

> Drage moje,evo ne izdrzim do jutra pa moram odmah javiti da se moj mali frajeric danas konacno udostojio javiti!!! Sad su mi ruke stalno na trbuhu i sa nestrpljenjem ocekujem svaki novi    mic-mic. Najbolje osijetim kad lezim mirno na ledjima...ju-hu napokon


bravo za malenog  :Very Happy: !!!!!!!reci mi kakav je osjećaj,neku usporedbu?ja sam nešto osjetila malo ispod pupka pa se pitam jel to bebač,baš sam zbunjena! :Unsure:

----------


## 123beba

ajme kako ste se sve sredile!  :Smile: 

Ginger, kako je lijepo čitati ovako super nalaz uzv-a... samo i dalje uživaj sa svojom mrvom!

Tina, uživaj sutra sa svojim dečkićem! I javi što mali frajer radi!  :Wink: 

Butterfly, uživaj u pokretima svoje bebice... to je nešto najljepše...

----------


## vatra86

Cure ja sam vam se mislila pridruziti nakon 1.uzv, ali dok ja napravim 1.uzv Linalena ce ih 3 iako smo isti tt..
Cesto vas citam, posebno mi se svidjaju postovi cura koje su pred porod
 e pa svima zelim mirne i skolske trudnoce!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Muma

Jutrooooo! 
*vatra* dobrodošla!  :Kiss: 
*tina29*, *linalena* sretno danas na pregledu! I ja sam spremna za popodnevno gledanje bebice, jedva čekam, baš sam uzbuđena!  :Very Happy: 
*123beba* ima novosti?
Kavica za sve  :Coffee:

----------


## Ginger

javite nam lijepe vijesti s pregleda  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

Ne znam.gdje bi pitala,a vi ste iskusne, pa cu pitati tu.Nama nitko
nije rekao da li smijemo ili nesmijemo imati odnose,pa smo se dogovorili da cemo se strpit do 1. Uzv.ali moj organizam nije strpljiv, pa dozivljavam orgazme u snu svaku drugu noc. E mene zanima koliko je to opasno za plod u 5 tt? 
Svima koje danas idu na pregled zelim da bude sve uredu.
I curama koje su pred porod neka to bude porod skolski.

----------


## Bluebella

Tina, lina, muma.... sretno cure  :Very Happy:  jedva čekam izvjestaje, a pogotovo Mumin dali je curka ili decko  :Very Happy: 

Mojim dragim trudnicama  :Kiss:  sa Cresa

----------


## Ginger

vatra pa na ono što se događa u snu ne možeš utjecati, zar ne  :Smile: 
a gle, u spontanim trudnoćama ne pazi se baš na to, ljudi normalno imaju odnose i sve je ok
u prve dvije trudnoće smo čekali više od pola trudnoće zbog krvarenja, a u ovoj do 12 tt  :Smile: 
iako mislim da se baš ništa ne bi dogodilo da smo i prije, jel...

----------


## corinaII

Vatra draga meni je moj MPO doktor Poljak zabranio odnose prva 3 mj. Ali mene nekako strah sad i imati odnose tako da ih nemamo. Ali to ne znaci da se ne igramo malo na druge načine.

----------


## vatra86

Pa valjda ne bude nis strasno.. Sto se tice odnosa strpit cemo se,samo me je bilo strah da orgazam ne uzrokuje spontani ili nesto..hvala vam cure na odgovorima.

----------


## Vrci

Meni je dr rekla da slobodno imam odnose. Ali ja se ne usudim, zbog bebe

No mislim da sam par puta imala kontrakcije u snu

----------


## Ginger

vatra, ne brini zbog toga

----------


## inaa

> Pa valjda ne bude nis strasno.. Sto se tice odnosa strpit cemo se,samo me je bilo strah da orgazam ne uzrokuje spontani ili nesto..hvala vam cure na odgovorima.


ništa ne brini ja sam ih često imala isto tako u 1.trudnoći pa nije ništa bilo u prva tri mjeseca trudnoće.
a sad ništa,osim dok sam još čekala betu
.

----------


## linalena

ih ja više ni ne sanjam sex onak za prav, već i sanjam kak samo jelte "ljubim" maleckog

noćas se probudim u 2 i gledam muža s leđa, tak mi je mirišao da sam se jako teško othrvala potrebi da ga naprosto silujem, e i onda jel zaspim i sanjam ono kaj sam gore napisala

a tak bi htjela da me dira, posvuda ljubi, uff prekini, prekiniiiii

bila na pregledu ali nakraju nismo radili pregled jer sad sam imala u utorak, pa ću ponovo u utorak, nema smisla. no pita on mene jelste imala samo uzv ili i pregled, a ja se zblesirala, da kakav pregled, pa uzv? uglavnom kakav pregled?
al sam dobila fraxiparin preko bolnice

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ha ha ha, Linalena tvoji su mi postovi prava zabava  :Laughing: 

Ja sam sanjala sexy snove samo u početku, sad više ništa.. Ni u snu ni u javi.. I sad ste me potakle da napadnem muža čim se vrati  :Wink: 
mi apstiniramo od početka, ne znam tko se više boji  :Sad:

----------


## vatra86

Lena da samo znas koliko puta meni dodje da napadnem muza, i isto tako si govorim: dosta! Prekini!  Bas sam napaljena!  :Laughing: 
Bubimitka javi kako je proslo.  :Laughing:

----------


## snupi

evo vam nesto prigodno , malo smjeha!!



mala sam zakazani pregled kod ginekologa na kraju tjedna. Rano ujutro sam dobila poziv iz ordinacije da mi je pregled pomaknut za to jutro u 09:30.

Dok sam klince spremila za školu..složila im užine..otpravila muža na posao..već je bilo oko 08:45.

Do ordinacije mi treba dobrih 35 minuta... tako da nisam imala vremena na pretek.

Kao i većina žena..kad idem na takve preglede..volim uložiti malo više truda oko higijene.... ali ovaj put neću biti u mogućnosti napraviti puni tretman.
Žene znaju o čemu pričam...silna depilacija..mazanje..i slične stvari sad su pale u drugi plan
Potrčala sam na kat, na brzinu svukla pidžamu,uletjela u kupaonu i uzela prvo što mi je palo pod ruku..jer nemam puno vremena..
Uzela sam mokri ručnik koji je visio pokraj umivaonika, i na brzinu sam sam se oprala u tom području kako bi bila sigurna da sam čista jer za druge stvari nemam vremena

Bacila sam ručnik u košaru za prljavi veš... obukla se, uskočila u auto i krenula konačno.

Srećom...uspjela sam stići par minuta prije nego što me sestra trebala pozvati. Znajući postupak, kao što sam sigurna da i Vi učinite, skočila sam se na stol, pogledala na drugu stranu prostorije i zamislila sam si da sam u Parizu ili nekom drugom mjesto milijun milja dalje od stvarne situacije.

Sve je bilo super...odahnula sam dok me doktor nije kao upitao:
-Ooo.., puno smo truda uložili jutros,jel da?

Ostala sam malo zatečena..vrteći film u glavi i brzinu u kojoj je proteklo moje spremanje..al nisam ništa odgovorila na njegov komentar


Poslije pregleda ...samo sam si odahnula i otišla kući.
Ostatak dana je prolazio sasvim uobičajeno..kao i svaki dan .,
Kupnja namirnica.... čišćenje, kuhanje...dolazak klinaca iz škole..muža sa posla...sasvim običan dan

Predvečer...kada se moja 6-ogodišnja kćerka igrala, zovne me iz kupaonice:

"Mama, gdje je moj ručnik?"

Rekla sam sam joj neka uzme čisti iz ormarića.

A ona mi je odgovorila:
"Ne, trebam onaj koji je bio ovdje uz umivaonik...ostavila sam ga jučer tu da se dobro osuši..jer sam ga ukrasila silnim šljokicama i sjajilom da bude ljepši..i da se svjetluca

Mrak mi je pao na oči...i odmah se sjetila ginekologovog komentara

----------


## vatra86

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## alma_itd

blink blink  :Wink:   :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Moe

snupi  :pivo:

----------


## tina29

curke evo meeeeeeeeeeee! moj je frajer spavao dok sam ja bila na uzv,malo se ispretegnuo i to je to  :Smile: ,ali glavno da je sve super i da smo mi dobro!
naručena na sljedeči uzv 23.08.pa ko bu izdržao do tad,kao nema potrebe ranije a i doktor mi se tad taman vrača sa godišnjeg! tak da ču morati biti strpljiva,nema mi druge!
*muma* javi nam se odmah da čujemo izvješče!
*vatra* dobro nam došla!!!
kaj se tiče keksa,sad kad možemo i kad bi ja htjela moj muž neče,pa za poludit  :Mad: 
*123beba*,kaj ima novoga,curka miruje još???  :Smile: 
*linalena* da sam znala da ideš danas u petrovu mogle smo kafenisati!! drugi put!
*snupi* stvarno sam se sad nasmijala od srca!!!
cure uživajte!
*željkice* kad je tvoj uzv?
 :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## tina29

*Moe* Mini Moe je predivna!!! puse!

----------


## alma_itd

> *Moe* Mini Moe je predivna!!! puse!


potpisujem

----------


## željkica

ooooo *snupi* starno si me nasmijala  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
*vatra* dobro nam došla!!!!!!!!!
baš je slatka mala* mine moe*! :Kiss: 
sex?hm hm ja vam se divin al ja uopće nemam volje za njim,jesam li ja normalna?
*tina* ja ti imam pregled 22.7!!!!!!!!!

----------


## medonija

snupi baš si me nasmijala :Laughing:  da mi je znat šta si je dr mislio kad "ju" je vidio šljokičavu, to sigurno ne vidi često :Laughing: 

drago mi je vidjeti svakodnevno pridruživanje novih trudnica :Very Happy:

----------


## medonija

a sexić?! joooj, ja sanjam skoro skoro svaku noć, ne preostaje drugo... :Sad: 
s tim da sam prije sanjala baš "dobar, stari sex" a onda su mi orgazmi u snu počeli biti neugodni, čak bolne kontrakcije, pa sad sanjam kako se ljubimo, mazimo i jedan drugo nagovaramo "a daj, samo malo...a znaš da ne smijemo...a daj samo malo, budemo nježno...a ne, ne smijemo, strpi se još malo..." :Laughing: 

isusek, kad se dočepamo nakon poroda i svega! mislim da ćemo "renovirat pol stana"! :Grin:  joooooj nadrapao je!

----------


## milasova8

Mini Moe je stvarno prava manekenkica :Smile: 
Nadam se da ju naš frajer nece razocarati..

Tina,bas mi je drago da je sve ok..
Uzivajte!

----------


## Moe

Hvala svima!
milasova ona ga čeka  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

special kiss dragoj linaleni!
cure pred porodom-sretno!

----------


## Muma

Evo meeeeee. Moja nesramežljiva beba nas je dočekala na uzv-u s raširenim nožicama pokazujući svoja jaja i pišulinca! He he he. Imamo dečka!  :Heart:  I pišu smo gledali većinu vremena jer je gospodin tak htio. Jako sam sretna!  :Zaljubljen:  Inače, sve je super, veliki smo oko 16cm i teški 158 grama. Izvodimo gimnastiku u buši, zijevamo, ritamo itd. (čak je i za uzv sličicu morao zijevati)  :Smile:  I ukidamo crinone, uvodimo sex  :alexis:  Malo me bolucka dolje jer su me pipkali vaginalno i doktorica i još neki lik koji uči, a baš mi i nije bilo nježno sad dok se dolje skupljala prašina mjesecima!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Mini Moe je prekrasna, ko i tvoje djevojčice Mare!

----------


## Zima77

Evo i mene na ovoj temi danas bili kod dr i vidjeli srce junacko trudna sam 6 tjedana i 2 dana kontrola za 3 tj i moram obaviti neke pretrage do tad ,zanima me šta vi uzimate elevit ili pregnital šta je bolje

----------


## milasova8

Moe,nadam se da ce ga docekati vec iduci tjedan..

Mare,curke su pravi seceri :Smile: 

Muma,cestitam na sincicu!! 

Zima,dobrodosla :Smile:

----------


## tina29

*muma* pa čestitam na sinčiću  :Zaljubljen: 
*zima* dobrodošla!
*mare* cure su pravi šečeri!!!  :Zaljubljen: 
*milasova*  da ti što prije prođe to vrijeme dok se tvoj frajer ne odluči van!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Zima, ja od punkcije uzimam Folancin (na recept od ginićke). Mislim da to ide do 12tt, onda uglavnom preporuče Elevit ili nešto s više vitamina i minerala. Za sad je dovoljna folna

----------


## tina29

i ja sam do 12tt pila samo Folacin!!! a kasnije sam počela uzimati centravit prenatal.

----------


## željkica

*Muma* da ti i tu čestitam na frajeriću! :Very Happy: 
*Zima* da 12 tt se pije folna kiselina a poslje prenatal imaš više proizvođača,ja sam prvo uzela elevit pa sam pročitala u uputstvima(a ti tu su mi cure savjetovale) da može u malim slučajevima imat nuspojave sa tbl za štitnjaču(premda je dr reka da to nema veze) ja sam ih ipak  zamjenila sa prenatalom od solgara na preporuku prijateljice i ok mi je.
*Mare* cure su ko bombončići!!!!!
*123beba* di si nam ti?

----------


## vatra86

Muma  :Very Happy:  bas mi je drago da ste saznali spol i da je sve ok
Snupi  :Laughing:  morala sam jos jednom procitati tvoju dogodovstinu..pre jako!

----------


## snupi

nije moja, skinuta sa jednog portala ali dok sam ju procitala morala sam je podjeliti sa vama drage moje! Muma  drago mi je da je sve ok i bravo za pisulinca koji je dao da ga se slika  i snima!

----------


## vatra86

Kako god, snupi..smijem se cijeli dan, na samu pomisao..

----------


## Zima77

Cure zanima me dr ulla marton iskustva u vezi nje,,

----------


## Vrci

Jedino znam da ju L preporučuje, čula sam da nije baš ni među jeftinijima, a ostalo da je ok (malo sam istraživala po netu)

----------


## butterfly101

*snupi* ovo je bio šlag na kraju dana  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## butterfly101

:Smile: *muma* čestitke za pišulinca!!!!

*mare* preslatke su.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Moe i Mare bebe su vam pravi bonboncici  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ginger

Muma bravo za deckica!
Samo nek je sve ok!!

----------


## 123beba

Evo i mene  :Smile:  danas mi je dragi na go pa smo se lijepo družili čitav dan  :Smile:  

Vidim da ste i vi sve uživale!!!!

Muma, čestitam na malom frajeru! Nadam se da ćete naći neku dobru snahu  :Wink:  

Tina, moji uzv su isto bili dosta rijetko i svaki put mi je bilo tako dugo čekati da vidim svoju mrvicu, no tad kad ju vidiš jednostavno si ocaran  :Smile:  

A što se tiče sexa... Hm, što je to?!?!?!?! Bas sam danas objasnjavala mužu da ako curka ne krene uskoro, da će, htio, ne htio, morati u akciju  :Smile:

----------


## đurđa76

eto nas napokon ponovno na ovoj temi,9 tjedana i imamo  :Heart:  :Heart: 
pozdrav svim trudnicama

----------


## Bab

hej drage moje,
samo sam vam htjela javiti da su danas u 14 sati na ovaj svijet došla moja dva mala čarobna bića. Imaju po 2420 i 2370 i oboje su dugi 46 cm.
Prelijepi su mi i jedva čekam sutra da mi ih donesu na maženje.
Boli me dosta ali sve vrijedi za ovu sreću koju osjećam.
Puno vas sve pozdravljam i svima želim uredne trudnoće i što laganije porode.

----------


## Sonja29

Bab draga, čestitam!! Uzivajte i mazite se! grlim....

----------


## hrki

Bab draga,cestitam!Bebama zelim dobrodslicu i svu srecu ovog svijeta!Uzivajte!

----------


## milasova8

Bab,napokon!!! Cestitam od srca :Smile:  mazite se,uzivajte!!

----------


## vatra86

Bab, cestitam!

----------


## boss

ajd cure da se i ja pridruzim ovdje , kod mene sad za sad duplici sto se ja zezam platili jedno drugo dobili gratis.

----------


## Inesz

boss,
čestitam!  :Smile: 
je li dobro pamtim da su to onda duplići sa azzo teme? 

~~~~

----------


## boss

da da dve azoo bebice nismo se nadali ni jednoj a sad dobili dve.

----------


## milasova8

Boss,predivne vijesti :Smile: 
Uzivaj na temi i druzenju s trudnicama!!

----------


## innu

Boss, jako lijepo, sretno dalje :Very Happy: 
Bab, čestitke od srca, uzivajte  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Muma

*Bab* čestitam ti od srca a tvojoj dječici veeeeelika dobrodošlica!!! 
*đurđa*, *boss* dobrodošle!
Hvala vam drage moje na čestitkama!  :Kiss:  (ja budna od 02:38, probudile me nekakve kontrakcije, sigurno zbog pregleda, a onda me euforija držala budnom do jutra)
Želim vam svima lijep i ugodan dan!

----------


## Ginger

lijepa nada Bab, cestitam od srca!!!
mishekima sve najbolje zelim!

boss, djurdja cestitam!!!

----------


## željkica

Bab, čestitke od srca, uzivajte !!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy: 
boss, đurđa cestitam!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kismet

*đurđa, boss* , čestitam od srca ! Nek bude školski do kraja!

*Bab*, nek se što prije oporaviš i kreneš kući sa vašim srećicama, dobrodošli Nika & Patrik (nadam se da sam dobro upamtila)  :Very Happy:

----------


## tina29

Bab čestitke,uživajte!malenima dobrodošlica!
boss,đurđa i vama čestitke,dobrodošle!

----------


## snupi

bab draga cestitke tebi i muzu na  malim smotulljcima!!

----------


## Inesz

Đurđa,
jesam li dobro skužila? Blizanci su?
 :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

Bab, boss, đurđa... čestitke  :Very Happy:

----------


## Moe

> Bab, boss, đurđa... čestitke


i od mene!

----------


## sybylle

Napokon se i ja mogu priključiti ovdje...jučer sam prvi put vidjela svoja dva mala srčeka kako kucaju  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bluebella

> Napokon se i ja mogu priključiti ovdje...jučer sam prvi put vidjela svoja dva mala srčeka kako kucaju


čestitam, dobrodošla i urednu i mirnu trudnoću ti želim  :Klap:

----------


## Bluebella

> Evo meeeeee. Moja nesramežljiva beba nas je dočekala na uzv-u s raširenim nožicama pokazujući svoja jaja i pišulinca! He he he. Imamo dečka!  I pišu smo gledali većinu vremena jer je gospodin tak htio. Jako sam sretna!  Inače, sve je super, veliki smo oko 16cm i teški 158 grama. Izvodimo gimnastiku u buši, zijevamo, ritamo itd. (čak je i za uzv sličicu morao zijevati)  I ukidamo crinone, uvodimo sex Malo me bolucka dolje jer su me pipkali vaginalno i doktorica i još neki lik koji uči, a baš mi i nije bilo nježno sad dok se dolje skupljala prašina mjesecima!



kako mi je ovo promaknulo.... *Muma* draga... prekrasno  :Heart:  čestitam na dečkiću  :Very Happy:

----------


## đurđa76

> Đurđa,
> jesam li dobro skužila? Blizanci su?


 :Yes: ,nadamo se da će na kraju tako i ostati

----------


## Argente

Bab, čestitam, pa vi ste to dogurali do termina, svaka čast!
Evo samo što smo se "riješile" dva para blizanaca, stigoše nam tri - boss, đurđa76, sybylle, dobrodošle!
Zima77 i innu, trudnice singlice - koliko novih, sigurno sam nekog preskočila, vrijeme je da netko ode rađat, postaje tijesno...123beba, milasova, hoćemo li?
Muma, sad već polako možemo slagati i nogometnu momčad ovdje  :Cool:

----------


## 123beba

Čestitke svim našim novim trudnicama posebno na duplim srećicama!!!!  :Smile: 

Bab, tebi i tm čestitke na malim smotuljcima! Želim ti brz oporavak!

----------


## linalena

Bab  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: dva puta poskočiti za dvoju dječicu, čestitam tebi i tm, nadam se da ste brzo doma

Biti će nas fina ekipa za tipkanje u narednim mjesecima, baš se veselim

pitam i tu na odbrojavanju: glupača ostala bez utrića, no imam crinona - mislim da nije ista doza, nego da se crinon uzima manje. Imam još i 3 tablete utrića, a trebam za večeras, 3 doza u nedelju, i jutarnju u ponedjeljak. Kako da kombiniram? Ili da idem u neku apoteku i kupim bez recepta?

----------


## Bluebella

Lina.. možeš utrice kupiti bez recpeta uz povijest bolesti, dodju oko 40kn ako ti je hitno.

----------


## Mury

Bab, čestitke  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!!!
Čestitke i novim trudnicama  :Very Happy: !!! Izgleda je krenula opet sezona duplića, i ja bih opet...pleaseeee, nastavite niz duplića sve do jeseni,kako bih možda opet uskočila u trudnički dupli vlakić  :Smile: 
 :Kiss:  svim trudnicama!!!

----------


## milasova8

Ja evo doma za vikend..
U srijedu termin,ali vec sam rekla da imam neki feelling da ne bu frajer skoro..

Đurđa,sybylle cestitam na dvojcekima :Smile: 
Naravno da ce tako ostati,don't worry..

----------


## milasova8

I stvarno se super osjecam,nekako poletna,kao da nisam u 40tt..
Ali jedva cekam svoju mrvicu :Smile:

----------


## medonija

ajme koliko prekrasnih vijesti danas!  :Preskace uze: 
sva sam se rastopila!
najprije, *bab* od srca čestitke! drago mi je da ste dogurale tako daleko, puni "blizanački" termin! :Klap:  želim ti brzi oporavak i što prije dolazak doma, puse bebačima!

sad me malo ulovio strah "ja sam slijedeća!"  :scared: nekako sam stalno imala mentalnu sliku Mare, Bab pa ja

boss, đurđa76, sybylle,Zima77,innu dobrodošle! :Very Happy: (nadam se da nisam nikog preskočila! )
koliko novih! a posebno mi je drago vidjeti toliko novih duplički :Very Happy:

----------


## medonija

joj da, *Muma* čestitke na frajeru! 
i svima drugima čestitke na dobrim nalazima! :Klap: 

ajme baš je DOBAR neki dan!  :Heart:

----------


## anddu

Bab tebi i muzu cestitke, bebicama veeelika dobrodoslica. Cestitam i svim novim trudnicama, uzivajte cure!

----------


## Zima77

Bab sretno vam i uživajte

----------


## innu

Hvala curice drage na dobrodošlici, u stvari sam se samo malo prošvercala ovdje, čekam zapravo da mi prođu mučnine pa da mogu trazit druge tegobe :Grin: (tek ću onda valjda vjerovat da sam trudna)
Pa ću malo off, ali baš me briga, vi koje ste imale mučnine, kad su počele polako prolaziti?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bab cestitam tebi i TM, a malenima zelim veliku dobrodoslicu  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Bab draga a joj koje veselje u kuči  :Smile:   :Smile:  od srca čestitam  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## *mare*

Innu draga ja sam do 13. tt bila poluziva od mucnina. Po cijele dane. Onda su se postepeno smanjivale. Nestale negdje u 15 tt.
I postepeno pocinjala nova "cuda" trudnoce  :Wink:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Bab cestitam i ovde... Inace kao sto si vidila slabo pisem a uvjek citam i jucer mi to promakne  :Smile:  ...uzivaj mi s njima i ljubi ih puno puno...
Inace da se i ja prijavim da sam usla u 15 tjedan sa dvojajcanim blizancima,termin je 8.1. Sljedeci pregled je 1.8 pa bi mogli znat i spol  :Smile: 
Svima zelim puno srece u svim iscekivanjima koje cekate...

----------


## amazonka

Bab, čestitam!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ajme draga Bab čestitam i tebi i tm na malim srećicama :Very Happy: 
Pa ovdje se svaki dan netko porodi u zadnje vrijeme :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

hvala vam drage moje na čestitkama.
Osjećaj je neopisiv... Još samo da nam Niku puste s odjela za nedonoščad pa da se i s njom upoznam kak se spada. Bracek je danas malo cicao...nadam se da cemo mi to naucit kad dodemo doma i da nece biti s tim problema.

Pusa svim dragim trudnicama a friškim mamicama posebne čestitke.

----------


## milasova8

Kod mene isto novosti,vratila se s vikenda na odjel zbog blagog krvarenja i stezanja..doktor rekao da samskroz spremna za porod,kaze mozda vec danas  
Osjecam ceste kontrakcije koje su relativno bolne i cekam..za sad sam 2 prsta otvorena,cerviks nestao..

----------


## Muma

*milasova8* to se bebica malo pripremila u kućnoj atmosferi i poželjela odmah van grliti mamu i tatu! Ako je tako, nek ti je što brži i lakši porod do upoznavanja sa svojim frajerom!  :Zaljubljen:  Javljaj nam novosti, uz tebe smo!  :Love: 
A ja jučer malo izašla s curama, sad sam polugluha na lijevo uho - gdje će drugdje biti mjesta nego kraj zvučnika  :Nope:  Ali bitno da je bebolinac dobro, nadam se da mu se dopalo  :Laughing:

----------


## vatra86

Milasova8 zelim ti da porod prodje 
bez problema i da se uskoro mazis sa svojom bebicom...sretno!

Cure ja nisam mogla cekati pa je keks ipak pao, i vise nemam mokrih snova...  :Laughing:

----------


## 123beba

Milasova, SRETNO!!!!!!! Želim ti da sve prođe brzo i što bezbolnije pa da se možete lijepo maziti!

----------


## milasova8

Hvala vam..sad se sve smirilo,nekak mislim da nece skoro..
Vidjet cemo..

----------


## butterfly101

*boss, đurđa76, sybylle*, čestitke i sve do kraja školski, ovo je prelijepo, koliko nas ima,ma pravi babyboom! 

ja noćas sanjala da sam na humanoj i dr.nešto nije bio zadovoljan,ali nije bio moj nego neka dr.koju u životu nisam vidjela. :rock: 

*bab* sretno i uživaj u velikom i lijepom društvu!

*milasova*još maaaalooo... :Klap:

----------


## mare41

draga moja bab, nasi zajednicki bolnicki dani su gotovi, ko da su iz nekog drugog zivota, sad pocinje novi zivot u kojem vas grle male rucice, cestitam vam! jos malo pa ste doma

----------


## butterfly101

aaaaaa pa nisam podnijela izvještaj, mi smo veći za cijelih tjedan dana, teški smo 330g,bit ću mali bucmasti frajerić....cure navalite,udvaranje može početi!!!

----------


## mare41

cestitke svim novim trudnicama-poseban kiss mojoj đurđi! lina-uzivaj
cure, trudnoca proleti, moj savjet je da pokusate prozivjeti svaki dan bez briga i s uzivanjem, i pripremajte se u trudnoci na ono sto vas ceka kasnije, sve to prebrzo prodje

----------


## željkica

milasova još maaaalo  :Very Happy:  sretno!neka sve prođe brzo i uredu!
bab čestitam! :Klap:

----------


## željkica

cure da vas pitam mene nekad pri ustajanju zna zabolit jako nisko jel to normalno ili ne?ako ustajem na bok ili se oslonim na ruke ne,nekad se zaboravim pa ustanem i zaboli kao da me nešto reže????

----------


## legal alien

nisam odavno procitala ovoliko lijepih novosti. cestitam svim novim trudnicama i posebne cestitke bab!

----------


## tina29

*milasova* još maloooooooooooo,sretno,mislimo na tebe! neka bude brzo i što bezbolnije! puse!

----------


## Ginger

> cure da vas pitam mene nekad pri ustajanju zna zabolit jako nisko jel to normalno ili ne?ako ustajem na bok ili se oslonim na ruke ne,nekad se zaboravim pa ustanem i zaboli kao da me nešto reže????


I meni je tako
I u prve dvije trudnoce
Moram paziti kako ustajem, isto na bok i oslonac na ruke pa polako
Ako zabrzam, vrisnem od boli, koma

mare41, potpisujem sto si napisala
I evo po jedna  :Kiss:  za tebe i tvoje curke

----------


## željkica

*Ginger* hvala sad mi je lakše! :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

Nema na cemu  :Kiss: 
al mene to i dalje svaki put preplasi, bas je intenzivna bol
Ipak mi se dogodi da se zaboravim...

----------


## željkica

> Nema na cemu 
> al mene to i dalje svaki put preplasi, bas je intenzivna bol
> Ipak mi se dogodi da se zaboravim...


isto tako baš bude oštra bol al ne traje dugo,morat ćemo više pazit.

----------


## 123beba

Milasova, ima kakvih novosti ili ste se skroz smirili? 

Ja čekam opet pregled sutra pa da vidim kako napredujemo... jučer i danas mi polako odlazi i sluzni čep pa se nadam da će uskoro biti i nešto konkretnije... jedva čekam da se mazimo, a i već mi je sada malo teško...  :Smile: 

Cure, što se tiče bolova, mislim da je većina nas imala takve tegobe... Jednostavno se tijelo širi pa od svega što se događa bol bude sastavni dio toga... No, pazite na se i pokušajte svaki put na bok pa onda podizanje...

Ja sam konačno na pc-u pa samo da kažem Mare da ti je avatar predivan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tina29

*željki* i ja imala isto tako bolove pri dizanju zato kak cure kažu pripaziti kod dizanja,nema nam druge!!!!!!!
baš sam se pitala di nam je *123beba*,a ona još u komadu!  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

123beba sretno sutra!

----------


## corinaII

i meni se sinoć desilo kad sam se ustala ta kratka i oštra bol. Danas ne boli ništa i ustajem se polako kao starica.

----------


## ANGEL_26

Milasova sretno...

----------


## butterfly101

> cure da vas pitam mene nekad pri ustajanju zna zabolit jako nisko jel to normalno ili ne?ako ustajem na bok ili se oslonim na ruke ne,nekad se zaboravim pa ustanem i zaboli kao da me nešto reže????


mislim da imamo isti problem, potužila sam se dr.kaže da se tomaternica diže iz zdjelice i da ne brinem!

----------


## 123beba

Eto, ova moja cura nebi van, ali me probudi u pola 5 i dalje ne mogu spavat... Zato serviram jednu kavicu pa se poslužite!  :Smile: 

Milasova javi nam kako si!  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Jutro :Smile: 
Hvala na kavi,dobro ce mi doc..
Nis,ni ovaj moj pisonja nece van..sve se nekak smirilo..ali i ja i on smo prespavali noc..
Nekak mi je mirniji neg inace..inace mami nije dao spavati po noci..
A nis,123beba,cekamo da nasa djeca odluce izac..

----------


## Vrci

Dobro jutro,evo ja na vadenju krvi, treba i to obaviti prije ovotjednog pregleda. Prvi puta stavila knjizicu na kup za trudnice. Sigurno zbunjujem ljude jer se niti ne vidi jos  :Smile:

----------


## medonija

Jutro curke!

da vas pitam i ovdje, pogotovo trudnice "u finalu": kako su vam ruke? da li vas bole, natiču, trnu?
meni već zadnjih tjedan-dva ujutro kad se probudim su šake tako nateknute da ne mogu micat prstima, tokom dana to bude bolje, i znam da je normalno naticanje, više me brine što me svi zglobovi na prstima bole kao da imam teški artritis! a zadnjih dana mi desna ruka i stalno trne od lakta niže! :Shock:  onako kao da sam je zaležala! ne pomaže ni lagana masaža ni razgibavanje, ništa! jagodice su mi skoro konstantno utrnute!
da se radi o lijevoj ruci već bi odavno trčala na hitnu, jer znam da je to jedan od prvih simptoma infarkta, ali trne mi samo desna...

kaj da vam velim: dok sam ovo natipkala, 3-4 puta sam napravila pauzu da si promasiram prste i šaku jer mi je sve utrnuto :Sad: 

trebam li dizat paniku zbog ovoga?!

----------


## Inesz

medonija,

nema mjesta panici, već lijepo idi ka doktoru.
 :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Dobro jutro curke!
Medonija to ti se vjerojatno zivac ukljestio, postoje nekakve vjezbe za to, ali ipak posjeti lijecnika.
Milasova i 123beba nestrpljivo svi cekamo vasu djecicu.
Pozdrav svima

----------


## rozalija

Bab iskrene čestitke tebi i tvom mužu a malim  srećicama velika dobrodošlica i neka ih kroz život prati sve najbolje.

----------


## medonija

idem u petak na kontrolu pa sam mislila svakako pitati, a neda mi se baš ići ranije, nije da sam super pokretna....
znam da je moguće uz naticanje ruku i nogu i trnci u prstima, ali da mi je baš skroz od lakta utrnuta ruka?!

----------


## Mali Mimi

medonija i meni je od jučer nekako utrnuta lijeva ruka ja sam mislila da sam se zaležala, ali nije skroz utrnuta imam ja osjeta ali svejedno mi je od lakta nadolje nekako čudna

----------


## TrudyC

Čestitke Bab i od mene. Puno sreće s tvinsima  :Joggler:

----------


## medonija

Mali mimi i meni "nekako čudna" od lakta, ali jagodice su mi baš utrnute, onako, ko žmarci kad dotaknem jagodicu...

----------


## 123beba

Medonija, mislim da ti tu gin ništa neće pomoći već da trebaš do dr. opće prakse...

----------


## linalena

bok koke, one koje su tek dobila prvo perje i ona koju su pred pucanjem

@Medonija - ja ti već dugo na nožnim palcima imam takvu senzaciju, kada ih diram ko da je utrnuto, nemam osjećaja - trebala bi otići neurologu (već godinu dana imam uputnicu) jer mi je hematologica rekla da je to najvjeorjantije uzrokovano mojom trobmofilijom i lošom vanjskom cirkulacijom. Nadam se da te nisam splašila, no odi doktoru 

A ja nakon nekoliko dana raja jer sam imala redovitu stolicu, opet zatvor, i joj dole me sve peče i svrbi. A još sam i đurđu izgleda iziritirala. Jučer sam se kupala u kamilici i počela uzimati Lactogyn

----------


## 123beba

Linalena, ja sam primjetila da mi je za stolicu pomogao magnezij kojeg sam inače počela uzimati zbog grčeva... Probaj si popiti Donat Mg... Dosta cura je komentiralo da im je to bilo odlično.

----------


## Vrci

Curke, kada se vama počela vidjeti buša?  :Smile: 
Ja sam skoro 9tt, i baš primijetim ispupčenje. Ali naravno u odjeći se to još ne vidi toliko. Ali rano mi je  :Laughing: 

I da, dogodi mi se da osjećam kao neki pritisak/čudan osjećaj u području maternice. To je pretpostavljam normalno? Ništa ne boli, nisu grčevi, ali kao da to nije moj trbuh  :Laughing:

----------


## milasova8

Linalena,ja sam muku mucila sa stolicom..nema sta nisam probala..
Pomogla mi je zitarica- Amarant koji sam koristila uz lanene i zobene i ujutro s jogurtom..
Amarant je zasluzan za redovitu stolicu..
Prije toga sam koristila sirup od smokava i sljiva,donat,magnezij,prokuhane auhe sljive,pola jogurt pola mlaka voda na taste i nistaaa..

----------


## snupi

meni je pomogao onaj vindijin GI sok , kupite si ga bilo koju vrstu i probajte ga popiti navise sto mozete!

----------


## vatra86

Mene jos ne muci opstipacija, ali bude sigurno jer inace imam s tim problema, ali kako mi pase jogurt i slane grickalice, a u subotu sam si kupila stapice od neke zitarice pir i smoki od prosa pa to zalila sokom od sljiva, drugo jutro sam bila 20 min na wc..  :Laughing: .. Sad idem svaki drugi dan i to mi je super.

----------


## corinaII

Mene zanima dali pijete magnezij i u kojem tt ste ga počeli piti.
Ja sam danas 13+5 pijem prenatal i jos uvijek utrogestan iako ga smanjujem za jednu kuglicu svaki drugi dan.

----------


## Muma

> Mene zanima dali pijete magnezij i u kojem tt ste ga počeli piti.
> Ja sam danas 13+5 pijem prenatal i jos uvijek utrogestan iako ga smanjujem za jednu kuglicu svaki drugi dan.


Ja ga još ne pijem. Nema potrebe ako nemaš problema sa stolicom ili bilo kakvim grčevima. Ali zadnja 2-3 dana mi je sve nešto čudno - pojavili se neki blaaagi bolovi, pikanja itd pa ga planiram kupiti.

----------


## corinaII

Muma stolica mi je problem.
Grčevi- preksinoč kad sam se tuširala uhvatio me grč ali to je bio samo jedan. Ja bi počela magnezij preventivno piti ali ne znam koji da uzmem i dali se trebam posavjetovati s svojim doktorom.

----------


## butterfly101

*corinaII* ja sam u 19+4 i još uzimam utrogestane po dva navečer,iskreno umorili su me! Bila sam na pregledu i dr.mi je preporučila magnezij 300,kupila sam ga u apoteci i to su kao neke granulice koje se u par sekundi tope u ustima. Inače nemam nikakvih problema sa grčevima ali mi ih je svejedno dala, vjerujem da samo dobro mogu doć. Možda da pitaš u ljekarni savjet,ali ne jači magnezij od 300,takoj je meni rekla u apoteci.

----------


## butterfly101

joj neznam ako sam dobro kužila,sad sam opet išla pročitat...ako su crijevni grčevi onda se javljam. Imala sam neku virozicu,valjda je to bilo to, ja se uplašila jer me nisko boljelo pa sam otišla na pregled...valjda mi je zato dala Mg.

----------


## Vrci

Ja magnezij uzmem povremeno, još nisam imala problema da bi mi trebao

S utrićima sam gotova, danas 8+5 i stavila zadnji...

----------


## Muma

*corinaII* možeš pokušati s onim sirupom od šljive i smokve iz ljekarne, a možeš i magnezijem.
*Vrci*  :Klap:  za zadnji utrić!

----------


## Vrci

Sad kreću paranoje gledanja da nema nešto crveno  :Laughing:  Ali stvarno je olakšanje riješiti se toga

----------


## corinaII

Buttterfly vidim i ti nastavljaš s utrogestanima. Do kojeg tjedna ti je rekao doktor da češ biti na njima.
I ja ne prestajem skroz s njima samo sam malo smanjila dozu jer je bilo svakih 6 sati po dva. Sad ujutro 2 i navečer  2. Kaze meni doktor neka njih  :Smile:  


Kupujem magnezij sutra  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

žgaravica me pere
stavila malo previše papra na odrezak i sada nikako to isprat iz usta
samo podrigujem

cure jel pijete kavu, coca-colu, koristite steviu ili zamjesnki šećer?

----------


## butterfly101

> Buttterfly vidim i ti nastavljaš s utrogestanima. Do kojeg tjedna ti je rekao doktor da češ biti na njima.
> I ja ne prestajem skroz s njima samo sam malo smanjila dozu jer je bilo svakih 6 sati po dva. Sad ujutro 2 i navečer  2. Kaze meni doktor neka njih  
> 
> 
> Kupujem magnezij sutra


da,tako sam i ja,postepeno smanjujem dozu. Za tri tjedna imam kontr.pa se nadam da ćemo ukinuti!

----------


## Vrci

linalena, ja inače ne pijem kavu, prvih 6-7 tjedana trudnoće nisam pila colu. Ali sad mi dođe želja, pa rijetko popijem gutljaj-dva-tri. Ne pretjerujem i smatram da je ok

Ja sam utriće brzo ukidala - od 8tt svaki dan jedna kuglica manje. Moja dr smatra da nije potrebno da se uzimaju dulje, neka nova istraživanja što već. Zagnjavila sam ja nju jer sam bila u strahu, ali valjda bude i dalje dobro

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mali mimi i meni "nekako čudna" od lakta, ali jagodice su mi baš utrnute, onako, ko žmarci kad dotaknem jagodicu...


Ajde javi mi što kaže dr. kad pitaš

----------


## Snekica

Draga moja Bab, pa ti se već naveliko maziš sa svojim bebicama!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Čestitam ti, dušo! Da ti brzo prođu bolovi i da brzo dođete kući!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## strategija

Bab čestitam ti od srca! 
Milasova  :Kiss:

----------


## Muma

Jutro moje dame! Kavica, čaj, kakao... jedino nemam cole. A naravno tu je i - doručaaaaak! 
*milasova*, *beba* kaj kažu bebice?

----------


## butterfly101

*Muma* eeee draga moja, svaka ti čast!  :njam: 
ma da si mi malo bliže došla bi ja na pravi doručak, izbora ne fali,a još kad ti sve to neko servira...mmmmmmmm

----------


## milasova8

Moja bebica samo zeza..sad nece van,zabetonirala se u busi i ne mrda :Smile: 
A dobro,sutra je sluzbeno termin..pa mozda ceka da to ispostuje..
Beba,kakvo je kod tebe stanje?

----------


## 123beba

Cure bok!  Evo moja mala dama izgleda da želi danas upoznati mamu... Prije neki sat i pol mi je pukao vodenjak i eto me u bolnici... Slušam kako lupka srce moje male dame  :Smile:

----------


## tina29

*123beba* aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,još samo malo,dama ipak hoče van,svi smo uz tebe! 
sretno i neka sve prođe brzo i bezbolno! puse!

----------


## Moe

123beba i milasova - držim fige da se što prije mazite sa svojim smotuljcima!  :Smile: 
Osjećaj je još i ljepši nego možete zamisliti.

----------


## linalena

123beba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude brzo i da se bol zaboravi odmah

a mi imalo pozitivnu srčanu akciju :Heart: , vidi se GV, ŽV i pored toga nekaj malo kaj treperi - makar ja baš i nisam sigurna jel sam dobro vidla  al vjerujem dokici - hvala im na današnjem danu, baš su mi bili dragi, čestitali, smješkali se u prolazu; i ne moram više kod njih nego kud mi je volja

sada tamanim dinju jer nemam kaj drugo za jest a imam želju za bijelom lepinjom sa paštetom i salamom, a to neću i neću; već za ručak blitva i oslić

----------


## milasova8

123beba,da porod prode brzo i sto je manje moguce bolno..sretno!!!

Linalena,cestitam!!!  Suprr vijesti

----------


## Vrci

Linalena, super, baš se sad cerim od sreće.. znam kakav je osjećaj

Ja sam dugo odoljevala nezdravoj hrani, ali sad ne mogu stalno. Moram se malo i time počastiti  :Very Happy:

----------


## Muma

Jao lijepih li vijesti!!! 
*123beba* nek ti je ovo najljepši dan na svijetu! Nek je brzo, što manje bolno i da se brzo ljubite! Mislimo na tebe!!!
*milasova8* tvoja bebica prepušta važnost ovog dana maloj dami, a onda će i ona!
*linalena* prekrasno!  :Very Happy:  nek snažno kuca još cca 8 mjeseci!
*butterrfly101* kod mene je doručak obavezan, samo ti svrati kad budeš u blizini, ima uvijek svega  :njam:

----------


## Bluebella

123beba sretno  :Very Happy: 

linalena  :Klap:  za malo  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

cure nakon tog prvog sramećeg srčeka kada ste imale pregled, rekli mi za jedno 2 tjedna kada bi imala baš pregled i ne znam ja kaj se još tada radi?

----------


## Vrci

Meni rekla da se nakon prvog uzv naručim u devetom tjednu. Ja malo fulala računanje pa idem u 10tt (nisam znala da je 9+x dana već 10.tjedan  :Laughing: ), a onda nakon toga opet u 12tt, radi kombiniranog probira

Prije tog pregleda (sad u čet idem) sam sad vadila krv i radila nalaz urina (koji naravno ima leukocite i bakterije, čeka me dalje urinokultura, ali to ću vidjeti nakon uzv-a i dogovora s dr)

----------


## innu

123beba, sretno, neka prođe čim prije i čim bezbolnije!
milasova8 sretno i tebi!
linalena bravo za srčeko, neprocjenjiv osjećaj, jel tako?!

----------


## Bubimitka81

123 beba i Milasova nek vam prodje porod sto brze i bezbolnije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 Linalena cestitam na malom kuckajucem  :Heart: 
Ja sam imala preglede na 5+2, 6+5, 9+2, 12 tt....... I od onda u prosijeku svakih 3-4 tjedna....

----------


## MalaMa

joj koliko lijepih vijesti  :Smile: 
bab čestitam na dječici. 
123beba sretno! da što prije dobiješ bebicu u naručje.
milasova još malo i ti ćeš držati svoj smotuljak.
linalena bravo za srčeko!
oprostite svi koje sam preskočila.nije namjerno. nemam baš vremena sve čitat kraj moje cure.
svima veliki pozdrav!

----------


## butterfly101

*beba* lijepo što si nam javila situaciju, svi smo uz vas i želimo što bezbolniji porod.....a onda čekamo priču!

*linalena* čestitam za srčeko!

----------


## vatra86

*123beba* ajde super da je krenulo! nek bude brzo i sto bezbolnije, i da se sto prije vratite kuci...

*linalena*-terminuso  :Very Happy:  i ovdje za srceko

----------


## Muma

*lina* ja sam imala uzv na 5+3 kad smo vidjeli srčeko da treperi i slijedeći uzv na 8+3, nikakav drugi pregled samo uzv. Idući je bio na 12+0 kad je bio kombinirani.

----------


## Ginger

linalena  :Very Happy:  bravo koka!!
123beba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka bude sto brze i sto lakse

a ja sam danas dobila jos jednog necaka  :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

> Cure bok!  Evo moja mala dama izgleda da želi danas upoznati mamu... Prije neki sat i pol mi je pukao vodenjak i eto me u bolnici... Slušam kako lupka srce moje male dame



Je li stigla bebica?
 :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Linalena čestitam!
Čestitam i teti Ginger!

Cure svima puno dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

123beba????????

----------


## 123beba

Cure, moja Eva je stigla u 23:14... 3720g i 51 cm čiste ljubavi...  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Cure, moja Eva je stigla u 23:14... 3720g i 51 cm čiste ljubavi...


Bravo  :Very Happy:  čestitke ponosnim roditeljima  :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

123beba,cestitam na princezi :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

U 01:45 je stigao i nas frajercic tezak 3290 i dug 50 cm :Smile: 
Porod za pozeljet,potpuno fizioloski..otisla u radaonu u 00:30 i rodila u 1:45..
Presretna sam!??

----------


## linalena

123beba i Milasova  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

čestitiam, mamama i tatama, bakama i djedovima

----------


## Mury

*123beba* i *milasova8*, čestitke na bebicama  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!! Uživajte u toj sreći i ljepotii!!!

----------


## innu

*123**beba* :Zaljubljen: *, milasova* :Zaljubljen: *,* čestitam na vašim bebicama, uživajte!!!

----------


## Vrci

Čestitam novim mamama i bebama, mi slijedimo vaš put  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

Dobro jutro! Poslužujem kavicu, a može i rakijicu da nazdravimo bebama od *123beba* i *milasova8*!

Dobrodošli na svijet bebači!
Mame - bravo!
Čestitke ponosnim obiteljima, prijateljima, rodbini  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

cure, čestitam! :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## željkica

*123beba i milasova8,* čestitke na bebicama!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## anddu

Beba123, Milasova čestitam od srca na malim mirisnim smotuljcima  :Zaljubljen: . Sad slijedi uživancija

----------


## mostarka86

> Cure, moja Eva je stigla u 23:14... 3720g i 51 cm čiste ljubavi...


čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

123beba i milasova  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  jeeeeeee, cestitam cure moje!! predivno!!!

milasova, al si ekspresna! i ja bih tako, ha ha

----------


## Muma

Jao jaoooooo... ovo je prekrasno iznenađenje!  :Very Happy:  *milasova8*, *123beba* čestitam od srca vama i vašim najdražima! Uživajte s vašim bebicama!  :Zaljubljen:   :Heart:

----------


## milasova8

Drage moje,moj porod je stvarno bio za pozeljet..
Od prvog truda do bebice u narucju ukupno 3 sata..doktori se cudili.
Bebica je super,mama odlicno :Smile: 

Svima zelim takav porod,potpuno fizioloski..bez dripa i bilo kakvih lijekova..bez rezanja..
Ma milina

----------


## Vrci

milasova,gdje si rodila?

----------


## milasova8

Petrova

----------


## Vrci

Ajd super, tebe se još sjećam s postupka i ne mogu vjerovati da si već postala mama, brzo je to  :Smile:

----------


## đurđa76

sretno cure,čestitam vam na malim mirišljavim smotuljcima

----------


## butterfly101

jutro cure, vijesti za poželjet!!!!
Čestitam *beba i milasova*,znači sve ste lijepo i školski to odradile! Molim Vas nemojte nam zaboravit prezentirati pričicu,dali su mužići bili sa vama?
Malim bebicama sve najbolje na ovome svijetu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vatra86

123beba i Milasova8 CESTITKE NA SMOTULJCIMA!

----------


## clover

> Drage moje,moj porod je stvarno bio za pozeljet..
> Od prvog truda do bebice u narucju ukupno 3 sata..doktori se cudili.
> Bebica je super,mama odlicno
> 
> Svima zelim takav porod,potpuno fizioloski..bez dripa i bilo kakvih lijekova..bez rezanja..
> Ma milina


Milasova, čestitam ti od srca  :Smile:  vidiš da je veliki frajer, a nisko nošenje je sigurno pomoglo da ovako brzo ugleda svijetlo dana..i to bez rezanja  :Smile:  
napokon sa svojim paketićem i van tmurne sobe  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

123 beba i  Milasova od srca cestitam na princezi i princu, napokon uzivancija  :Zaljubljen: 

Milasova zbog tvog brzog i laganog poroda mi je posebno drago, nakon svih tegoba i nesto dobro  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

milasova stvarno si imala sreće s porodom, čestitam!

----------


## Bluebella

milasova čestitam  :Klap:

----------


## Vrci

Cure, smijem li u trudnoći piti čaj od brusnice? Da probam malo urin srediti...

----------


## sybylle

Ajme kakve lijepe vijesti ovdje!!! *123beba* i *Milasova8*-čestitke!!!

----------


## tina29

*milasova,123beba* ajme prekrasno,cure moje čestitke od srca,a malenima velika dobrodošlica!!! :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## deniii

*milasova,123beba* čestitke na bebicama  od srca

----------


## Zima77

Cure sretno vama i vašim obiteljima uživajte jer ste zasluzile

----------


## inaa

[QUOTE=Zima77;2448770]Cure sretno vama i vašim obiteljima uživajte jer ste zasluzile[/QUOi  
hej cure da vas pitam. u borbi protiv komaraca koristim tablete, ali mi netko reče da nije preporučljivo u trudnoći,pokušala sam bez nijh ali je nemoguće. Je li baš toliko štetno,što vi koristite?

----------


## Bluebella

> hej cure da vas pitam. u borbi protiv komaraca koristim tablete, ali mi netko reče da nije preporučljivo u trudnoći,pokušala sam bez nijh ali je nemoguće. Je li baš toliko štetno,što vi koristite?


to i mene zanima. Vidjela sam u dm-u apartatic i na ambalaži je nacrtan dječiji krevetić pa pretpostavljam da ako je dobar za bebe dobar je i za trudnice.
btw.. danas sam izbrojala 15 uboda komaraca po nogama  :Evil or Very Mad:  a moj dragi koji spava pored mene ništa..... grrr ... očito komarci vole trudnice

----------


## Vrci

Ja koristim aparatić s tekućinom, ali mama dolje u boravku zna staviti tablete

Nema šanse da spavam bez toga. Uključim navečer, a tijekom noći ga isključim, da ne radi predugo

----------


## ljubilica

*beba123* i *milasova* čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

> Beba123, Milasova čestitam od srca na malim mirisnim smotuljcima . Sad slijedi uživancija


švercam se, čestitam od srca!

----------


## linalena

eh ja sam pak on onih kaj isture nogu samo da se tam napikne i ode negdje spat umjesto da mi zuji pored uha
skoro uopće ne reagiram dapače čak me i neće makar im se nudim
a mm izbodu poštenjski

----------


## strategija

Beba123, Milasova, bravo cure! Čestitam  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## amazonka

123beba i milasova, čestitam!

----------


## Mojca

Novopečene mame, čestitam...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
milasova, super za porod! Bravo!

Ljubite smotuljke i uživajte! 
 :Heart:

----------


## MalaMa

123beba i milasova čestitam na bebicama!  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

Milasova bravo i čestitam na smotuljku i beba tebi jos jednom!

----------


## inaa

> Ja koristim aparatić s tekućinom, ali mama dolje u boravku zna staviti tablete
> 
> Nema šanse da spavam bez toga. Uključim navečer, a tijekom noći ga isključim, da ne radi predugo


e tako i ja radim,uključim malo onda isključim,da ne radi cijelu noć

----------


## ivana101

> Cure, moja Eva je stigla u 23:14... 3720g i 51 cm čiste ljubavi...



Ćestitam i sve najbolje vam želim  :Klap: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ivana101

> U 01:45 je stigao i nas frajercic tezak 3290 i dug 50 cm
> Porod za pozeljet,potpuno fizioloski..otisla u radaonu u 00:30 i rodila u 1:45..
> Presretna sam!??



Milasova čestitam tebi i tm, a frajeru velika dobrodošlica!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(porod ti je bio identičan mome u minutu hahahahahha)

----------


## žužy

Lijepe vijesti  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  *123beba i milasova*,čestitam na bebuškama!

----------


## saan

Milasova i 123beba...  Čestitam od srca na bebama  :Smile: )))

----------


## Ginger

> Cure, smijem li u trudnoći piti čaj od brusnice? Da probam malo urin srediti...


Ja pijem oko litre dnevno...
Nigdje nisam nasla da se ne smije
Dok su mi za uvin rekli da ga ne pijem

----------


## corinaII

Milasova i beba čestitam od srca  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## kismet

> Lijepe vijesti  *123beba i milasova*,čestitam na bebuškama!


x :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

> jutro cure, vijesti za poželjet!!!!
> Čestitam *beba i milasova*,znači sve ste lijepo i školski to odradile! Molim Vas nemojte nam zaboravit prezentirati pričicu,dali su mužići bili sa vama?
> Malim bebicama sve najbolje na ovome svijetu


Potpisujem leptiricu, a vama čestitam!

----------


## Vrci

Hvala Ginger. Još ću sutra provjeriti s gin. Nikad nisam u životu imala problema s mokraćom, nikakve bakterije. A sad nikako da se riješim doktora...  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Eh Vrci, jos nikad nisi bila trudna  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Da, meni je u prosloj trudnoci moja dr.op.pr. rekla da pijem brusnice, nikako uvin
Ti javi sta ti je tvoja gin rekla

----------


## Vrci

Jedva čekam da sutra vidim bebu, a istovremeno me taaako frka... valjda je sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## medonija

beba i milasova čestitke od  :Heart:  i dobrodošlica bebicama!
milasova, reci gdje se treba prijavit i ja hoću isto takav porod :Yes: 


btw, molim pomoć: mene čopava neka viroza ili upala grla ili ne znam šta! pa kud sad hebemu miša! :oklagija: 
jučer sam se probudila s užasnom grloboljom, onako kad gutam, odmah sam jučer popila par šalica vrućeg čaja s medopm, pa med žlicom...
danas ne boli kod gutanja ali me sve žari u grlu i kao da mi je pjesak i 100 stupnjeva u grlu! magistra u apoteci mi je dala neke pastile na biljnoj bazi, pocuclala sam već par komada, ali ne čini mi se baš nešto bolje  :Sad: 
i dalje pijem vrući čaj s medom... imate još neki prijedlog-lijek brzo i efikasno? ne bi baš htjela sad da to preraste baš u temperaturu i baš neku bolest, obzirom da realno mogu rodit svaki čas... nešto čime to mogu srezat sad odmah "u startu"?

----------


## Inesz

jooj medonija!
svaki dan ovdje tražiš savjete u vezi svog zdravstvenog stanja.

nitko, ama baš nitko ovdje ne može ništa ti pametno napisati što se tiče tvojih zdravstvenih tegoba i problema.

jedini koji to mogu su tvoji liečnici.

----------


## medonija

okeeej, sorry... možda sam off sa ovakvim pitanjima ali mislila sam da ovdje razmjenujemo iskustva, pitanja i savjete kako je kome... očito moja greška...

inače cijela trudnoća mi je bila apsolutno čista uživancija i mogu samo poželjet tako svakoj! posljednjih dana javile su se neke "klasične trudničke nuspojave" tipa nateknutosti i trnci u rukama što mislim da je više-manje normalno obzirom da sam ušla u 9.mjesec blizanačke trudnoće, pa ne trčim na preglede a pogotovo ne mislim zvati liječnika jer me, zamisli,  boli grlo :Rolling Eyes: 
nego eto, pitam ovdje trudnice da li netko ima sličnih iskustva, kako se nosite, kako si olakšavate takve probleme... mislila sam da tome služi forum

----------


## 123beba

Milasova, čestitam!!!!!!! Uživaj i mazi se sa svojom bebicom!!!!

Ja se nažalost ne mogu pohvaliti sa lijepim porodom pa mi je i današnji dan prošao poprilično teško, no sve je lakše kada vidim svoju curku kada se s njom pomazim...

----------


## linalena

> Eh Vrci, jos nikad nisi bila trudna


tak je i nemamo pojma kaj nas sve čeka, ali ajme al je lijepo imati bebicu pod srcem

----------


## Vrci

Ja iskreno nemam osjećaj još da sam trudna. Osjećam se kao netrudnjača...
Neki dan sam se probudila, još kako sam bila u snu zaboravila sam zašto sam doma i ne idem na posao... psiha  :Laughing: 

Možda mi sutra bude jasnije, ako je beba ok i maše ručicama i miče se... Al valjda je  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*Vrci*  :fige:  iako znam da ti ne trebaju! Bit će sve za 5, ma za 10! Javi nam lijepe vijesti čim prije da te ne prozivamo čitav dan  :Razz:

----------


## vatra86

Medonija, nista ti nece pomoci ako je virusna upala, lijeci se kao i do sad.ali ako je bakterija nemoj se zezati i idi kod dr opce da ti pregleda grlo, jer ako je bakt trebat ces antibiotik.

----------


## Bubimitka81

> *Vrci*  iako znam da ti ne trebaju! Bit će sve za 5, ma za 10! Javi nam lijepe vijesti čim prije da te ne prozivamo čitav dan


Samo cu ovo potpisati, razumijem tvoj strah, bit ce sve ok  :Wink: 
Koliko brojis, nekih 9tt?

----------


## Bluebella

*Vrci* sve će biti ok.... da nešto nije ok već bi znala.....
čekamo lijepe vijesti sutra  :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

Jep, danas 9 tt

Javim vam se naravno  :Wink:

----------


## Blekonja

cure nije me bilo neko vrijeme i vidim puno lijepih novosti 
sretno novopečene mamice i čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## butterfly101

Jutro cure,ako se ovo doba moze nazvati tako jer jos i lastavice spavaju! Za kavu je prerano ali kuham vam, barem jednom da vas ja ponudim !
Nesto sam bezveze sanjala i nema sanse vise zaspati,jooooj nadam se da to nece preci u naviku....ja sam spavalica inace

Vrci sretno danas!

----------


## medonija

jutro! ima nas još ranojutarnjih danas, ja sam se digla u pol 6, jednostavno dalje nije bilo moguće naći ugodnu pozu  :Rolling Eyes:  :na lijevom boku je Princeza odmarala noge na maminoj slezeni tako da je bilo bolno uopće udahnut, a na desnom boku je Frajer našao baš zgodnim igrat nogomet s maminim bubregom, leđa i trbuh ne dolaze u obzir pa nije bilo druge nego posegnuti za raaanim doručkom i kavom, a spavat ćemo poslje :Wink:  

*vrci*  sigurna sam da je sve ok, očekujemo naravno, ništa manje od odličnih vjesti  :Yes: 

*123beba* žao mi je za loše iskustvo poroda, ali sigurna sam da će ti maženje s tvojom curicom izbrisati loše sjećanje. želim ti što brži oporavak i da što prije dođete doma :Kiss:

----------


## medonija

> Medonija, nista ti nece pomoci ako je virusna upala, lijeci se kao i do sad.ali ako je bakterija nemoj se zezati i idi kod dr opce da ti pregleda grlo, jer ako je bakt trebat ces antibiotik.


čitala sam da bakterijsku upalu rješava visoka temperatura tj.piti što vručiji čaj, koliko god vruč možeš, a virusnu upalu niska temperatura tj. može sladoled, pa sam jučer udarila svim raspoloživim sredstvima: puno vručeg čaja s medom, a pojela i  porciju sladoleda, između cuclala pastile...
nešto od toga je upalilo jer čini mi da je danas puno bolje :Klap:  
dobila sam još i savjet grgljati kaduljom(znam da ne smijem piti), pa ću još i to ubaciti danas :Wink: 
šalu na stranu, naravno ako ne prođe za dan-dva idem kod dr jer ne bi baš bilo zgodno porod pod temperaturom, bronhitisom ili tako nešto

----------


## linalena

jutro i od mene

Vrci  :fige: i naravno da će beba mahnut :mama: 

Medonija ako se stanje ne popravi moraš kod doka, no ako je isto drž se čaja i meda,  i satalno piti polako malim gutljajima

jučer sam bila kod buraza, rekli mu da će biti ujak, malo se počastili mesnim doručkom i lukom  :njam:  i ajme kako mi je zasmrdila cigareta. Inače ne pušim 5 godina i ne smeta me toliko, no ovo mi se samo nos začepio i nije htio udahnut zrak

----------


## Vrci

I ja sam budna, tko bi spavao na jutro pregleda... sad doručak, tuširanje i odem...

----------


## zubic.vila

Milasova i beba čestitke na bebicama!
Medonija, riješi prehladu. Ja sam bila prehlađena na porodu, nisam očekivala da ću rodit 2 i pol tjedna prije termina. Još i danas malom mišiću čistim nosić!

----------


## mare41

lina, meni je u trudnoci cesto nos bio zacepljen, normalno je da sluznica malo natekne
sretno danas na pregledima

----------


## beilana

Milasova i 123beba cestitke od srca na malim ljubavicama. Sad se mazite i pazite.

Ne znam jel i vama vrijeme brzo prolazi al meni strasno. Moja bebuska je 2mj i tjedan dana vec. Saljemo vam puseke

----------


## Mali Mimi

I mene ćopila opet upala sinusa uopće ne dišem na nos, peklo me i grlo prije i promukla sam tako da si stavljam bivacin kapi i ispirem s rinohornom 3,4 puta na dan malo mi je bolje ali nije se još iščistilo. Čaj je dobar samo kako bi omekšao tu sluz da se prije iščisti tako mi bar dr. kaže ali za sinuse je najbolje ispirati kapi, rinohornom... meni je specijalistica za uho,grlo nos zimus rekla kako će mi se sluznica smirit do 5 mj. trudnoće i eto opet me uhvatilo sad u 8. mj.
Taman me kičma prošla pa imam novu zanimaciju

----------


## legal alien

milasova i 123beba cestitam od srca!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nov@

Heeeej, evo i mene kod vas  :Bye: , ušli smo u 9tt.
Htjela sam pitati dal je tko imao/ima iskustva sa seborejom (vlasište) u trudnoći? I prije sam imala problema s tim, pa se smirilo i sad evo opet se pojavilo, a neznam bas dal mi je pametno korisiti Oronazol jer sadrži ketokonazol. 
I da, neki dan završila kod zubara zbog gingivitisa (riješeno ˝pojačanom˝ higijenom, upotrebom interdentalne četkice i preporuka da si kupim Paradontax pastu). Ajme...ti hormoni....  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam imala ranije problema sa vlasištem užasno mi se perutalo i svrbilo i morala sam koristiti samo posebne šampone Phyto, a onda sam otkrila onaj od koprive od Afrodite iz DM-a koji košta valjda 20,30 kn/litra a imam ga pol godine i nemam više prhuti kosa mi je super a ja još nemogu vjerovati kako mi zbilja pomaže

----------


## mare41

nego, da podijelim s vama-kazem ja maloprije jednoj curí-sad ce tebe tvoja teta presvuci, tj ja, aaaa, kad se shvati skroz da smo napokon mame?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> nego, da podijelim s vama-kazem ja maloprije jednoj curí-sad ce tebe tvoja teta presvuci, tj ja, aaaa, kad se shvati skroz da smo napokon mame?


mare :Taps: 
Neznam odgovor na tvoje pitanje i meni je još apstraktna ta ideja da ćemo imati dijete uskoro

----------


## nov@

> Ja sam imala ranije problema sa vlasištem užasno mi se perutalo i svrbilo i morala sam koristiti samo posebne šampone Phyto, a onda sam otkrila onaj od koprive od Afrodite iz DM-a koji košta valjda 20,30 kn/litra a imam ga pol godine i nemam više prhuti kosa mi je super a ja još nemogu vjerovati kako mi zbilja pomaže


Dosad mi je bio super Garner Fructis, al eto...više ne... 
Nemam pojma, mozda da odem u ljekarnu i pitam...jer ovo nije klasična perut....

----------


## Bluebella

> Jutro cure,ako se ovo doba moze nazvati tako jer jos i lastavice spavaju! Za kavu je prerano ali kuham vam, barem jednom da vas ja ponudim !
> Nesto sam bezveze sanjala i nema sanse vise zaspati,jooooj nadam se da to nece preci u naviku....ja sam spavalica inace


Leptirice pa ti si danas trebala ponuditi nešto konkrentije od kave... ipak slavimo.. danas nam je 20tt, tj. na pola puta smo  :pivo:

----------


## Muma

*butterfly* uh što si rana jutros! Tebi i *Bluebelli* sretna polovica!!! Još samo toliko i ljubit ćete mazane guze!  :Very Happy: 
*mare41* nakon svega što si prošla, ne čudim se.  :Love: 
*medonija* uh, tvoja dječica stvarno dobro tulumare. Još malo...
*beilana* ajme, mala se zbucala, baš je slatkiš!!!
*nov@*  :Kiss:

----------


## Vrci

Evo mene... vidjela bebicu, maše svojim malim ručicama i nožicama. Lijepo je narasla, 25mm je velika. Sad je lakše  :Smile: 

Za 2 tj imam rani kombinirani (taman na 11+1). Samo ne znam kad ću i gdje imati neki pregled gdje me važu i mjere tlak i slično...socijalka samo piše uputnice, a privatno za sad samo uzv...

----------


## Bluebella

> Evo mene... vidjela bebicu, maše svojim malim ručicama i nožicama. Lijepo je narasla, 25mm je velika. Sad je lakše 
> 
> Za 2 tj imam rani kombinirani (taman na 11+1). Samo ne znam kad ću i gdje imati neki pregled gdje me važu i mjere tlak i slično...socijalka samo piše uputnice, a privatno za sad samo uzv...


Bravooooooo  :Klap: 
čudi me da te ne važu, jer kod mene od prvog pregleda u 6tt prije pregleda uvijek prvo ide urin na provjeru, vaganje i mjerenje tlaka i to se sve upisuje na nalaz.

----------


## medonija

dobro jutro po drugi put! mi smo si odspavali drugu rundu ca 2 sata :Grin: 

Muma da tulumare! samo da napomenem da pijem 2 normabela dnevno i prosto me strah kakvi bi to bili tulumi da nije tako jer ovo kao umiri i bebe ... nisam im baš uspjela skužiti ni neki ritam budnosti-spavanja(a sad bi ga već trebalo biti) jer stalno netko negdje šutira, gura, štuca, lupka... čini mi se da će to bit pravi mamini hahari :Grin: 

*mare* baš sam si mislila na vas i kako se snalazite :Love: , a uopće me ne čudi da ti još nije "došlo iz dupeta u glavu",mm i ja skoro svakodnevno imamo razgovor u stilu "hebate, je'l si možeš zamislit mi ćemo za tjedan-max 2 imati ne jedno, nego DVOJE djece!!!???  :Shock: 
obzirom da sam do sad bebinjala samo svioje nećake, vjerojatno ću i ja neko vrijeme biti "teta" :Laughing:

----------


## snupi

curke pozdrav ja danas bila na 1. uzv žv i gv. se vide pa moram doci za tjedan dana ponovno . imam pitanje da li kojoj  na nalazu pise maternica nepravilna? ja sam lani bila na histeroskpiji navodno je korigirana a doktorica me je danas rekla da imam septum na njoj i sad  sam zbunjola.vise ne znam kaj da mislim da li je to razlog za zabrinutost ostalo je rekla da je sve ok?

----------


## Vrci

> Bravooooooo 
> čudi me da te ne važu, jer kod mene od prvog pregleda u 6tt prije pregleda uvijek prvo ide urin na provjeru, vaganje i mjerenje tlaka i to se sve upisuje na nalaz.


Nemam pojma, ja radim pregleda kod MPO doktorice, i to nisam imala. Samo sam radila nalaz krvi i urina, moram još urinokulturu

Kod socijalca to ne mogu raditi, kad mi on ionako ne vodi trudnoću. A vidjet ću što bude kasnije...

----------


## medonija

i poseban, najposebniji  :Kiss:  i dobrodošla  *nov@*!!!
tako mi je drago napokon te vidjeti na ovim "trudničkim" temama!

ajme, baš si mi uljepšala dan!  :Heart: 
želim ti apsolutno "dosadnu školsku" trudnoću!

----------


## Muma

> i poseban, najposebniji  i dobrodošla  *nov@*!!!
> tako mi je drago napokon te vidjeti na ovim "trudničkim" temama!
> 
> ajme, baš si mi uljepšala dan! 
> želim ti apsolutno "dosadnu školsku" trudnoću!


Ima neka tajna veza  :Wink:  Naravno, *nov@* i ja ti želim dobrodošlicu kod nas, javi se malo češće, nemoj samo škicati  :Wink:

----------


## Moe

> Nemam pojma, ja radim pregleda kod MPO doktorice, i to nisam imala. Samo sam radila nalaz krvi i urina, moram još urinokulturu
> 
> Kod socijalca to ne mogu raditi, kad mi on ionako ne vodi trudnoću. A vidjet ću što bude kasnije...


Pretpostavljam da taj sljedeći pregled imaš kod nekog drugog dr u Betaplusu, a ne kod dr D? 
(Ja sam bila kod dr. Lovrića...)
Ako je tako - onda očekuj sve to - piškenje u čašicu, vaganje, tlak..

----------


## luc

Evo i mene da se malo javim. Danas isto imam pregled i uzv,danas imam i pratnju,Lucija ide gledat sa tatom seku Emu :Smile: 
Meni moj ginekolog sad u ovoj trudnoci nije nijednom pogledal mokracu na onu trakic. Samo se izvazem i mjere mi tlak. 
Poceli su mi grcevi,da nema nase Mare nebi znala dq pomaze magnezij. Za vrijeme prvig poroda sam umiralaod grceva q ne trudova,nadam se da cu ih ovaj put uzmagnezij izbjeci.

----------


## Vrci

U 12tt imam rani kombinirani kod dr. B, a onda se naručujem kod dr. H (jer bih poslije išla na SD kod njega)

Znači na taj idući pregled (s 14-15tt,kad bude već) mi je dobro doći punog mjehura?  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

hej komadi

mi smo se odlučili ići u IVFpolikliniku kod drŠ ili drC, kada sam bila u postupku vidla sam da imaju i trudnice na kontrolama, sviđaju mi se , dobra mi lokacija- i sada jedva čekam tamo negdje 1.8 i pregled u 8tt

----------


## Moe

> U 12tt imam rani kombinirani kod dr. B, a onda se naručujem kod dr. H (jer bih poslije išla na SD kod njega)
> 
> Znači na taj idući pregled (s 14-15tt,kad bude već) mi je dobro doći punog mjehura?


Ne moraš se previše mučiti, dovoljno je njima urina za prst u čašici  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

> I mene ćopila opet upala sinusa uopće ne dišem na nos, peklo me i grlo prije i promukla sam tako da si stavljam bivacin kapi i ispirem s rinohornom 3,4 puta na dan malo mi je bolje ali nije se još iščistilo. Čaj je dobar samo kako bi omekšao tu sluz da se prije iščisti tako mi bar dr. kaže ali za sinuse je najbolje ispirati kapi, rinohornom... meni je specijalistica za uho,grlo nos zimus rekla kako će mi se sluznica smirit do 5 mj. trudnoće i eto opet me uhvatilo sad u 8. mj.
> Taman me kičma prošla pa imam novu zanimaciju


mimi ja sam sinuse riješavala sa inhalacijom na stari način, samo sam dobro ugrijala morsku vodu i dva put na dan parila,super mije pomoglo!

----------


## butterfly101

> Leptirice pa ti si danas trebala ponuditi nešto konkrentije od kave... ipak slavimo.. danas nam je 20tt, tj. na pola puta smo


O da, čestitam i  :pivo:  ,ja sam se u 7 h već kupala, danas prvi puta otvorila sezonu i bilo je savršeno! 
sad se ručak kuha a ja odmaram, čekam predvečer i ja i moj sin idemo još jedan đir!

*muma*...hvala,izgleda mi jako daleko

----------


## nov@

> i poseban, najposebniji  i dobrodošla  *nov@*!!!
> tako mi je drago napokon te vidjeti na ovim "trudničkim" temama!
> 
> ajme, baš si mi uljepšala dan! 
> želim ti apsolutno "dosadnu školsku" trudnoću!


heeej draga, daaaaa evo i mene ovdje! E da,onaj tvoj poklon nije bio dobitni al je bio zadnji korišteni  :Laughing:  tako da, mozemo reći da mi je donio sreću  :Kiss: 
Vidim odbrojavaš polako do svojih srećica...još malooooo  :Love:

----------


## nov@

> Ima neka tajna veza  Naravno, *nov@* i ja ti želim dobrodošlicu kod nas, javi se malo češće, nemoj samo škicati


hehe, da, ima neka veza...  :Wink:  
Hvala Muma! Eh, znaš mene,pratim ja sve vas i radujem se i tugujem s vama...al večinom samo škicam  :Grin:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Vrci super za bebicu, vidis da je ok  :Smile: 

Snupi ne kuzim se bas u to, ali prijateljici je u ranoj trudnoci otkrivena pregrada na maternici, sve je bilo ok, trudnoca za pozeljeti. Jedino sto se beba na kraju nije okrenula jer nije imala mjesta pa je morala na carski. Navodno bi bio problem da je bila blizanacka trudnoca jer 2 bebice ne bi imale dovoljno mjesta.. Eh da, s tim se kao teze moze zatrudnjeti, ali ona je jedna od onih sretnica kojoj je odmah uspjelo  :Smile: 

Nov@ dobro nam dosla  :Smile: 

Medonija ne znam ti pomoci, ali nadam se da ces se zalijeciti do poroda  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Baš mi je mozak trudnički...pa zaboravih čestitati *Vrci* - bravo za tvoju bebicu! Nek i dalje lijepo raste i bude jako aktivna u maminoj buši!

----------


## medonija

*Nov@* ako je to donjelo sreću, mission completed, rekla sam ti da je nekaj u toj seriji proizvodnje :Cool: 

inače moje grlo je sve bolje i vjerujem da će proć za dan-dva. i dalje se kljukam čajem, medom, limunom, pastilama... tješi me što nemam temperaturu pa se nadam da sam ipak samo pretjerala s ledenom lubenicom i  limunadom  u ove vruće dane...

----------


## Vrci

Hvala svima. Sad mi je malo lakše, ali mislim da ću se trudnom osjećati kad beba krene udarati  :Laughing: 

I dr mi je komentirala da mi se baš vidi trbuh kao da sam dulje trudna. Nadam se da ne budem ogromna do kraja. Kad se vama počelo vidjeti?

----------


## špelkica

> curke pozdrav ja danas bila na 1. uzv žv i gv. se vide pa moram doci za tjedan dana ponovno . imam pitanje da li kojoj  na nalazu pise maternica nepravilna? ja sam lani bila na histeroskpiji navodno je korigirana a doktorica me je danas rekla da imam septum na njoj i sad  sam zbunjola.vise ne znam kaj da mislim da li je to razlog za zabrinutost ostalo je rekla da je sve ok?


Snupi, kao prvo čestitam na bebici (opet)! Ja mislim ti je nalaz histeroskopije vjerodavniji nego nalaz ultrazvuka, kao npr kad uspoređuješ HSG i laparoskopiju. Tako da vjerujem da je sve ok, samo ti miruj

----------


## linalena

Vrci  :Very Happy:  za bebonjicu


Ja sam 2008 imala laparatomiju mioma - bio je toliko velik da nije moglo laparoskopski već prava otvorena operacija od koje mi je ostao ožiljak kao od carskog, na samom rubu dlačica dugačak jedno 10cm. Kako sam se poslije operacije fino zdeblajla a nisam vježbala trbuh, trbušnjaci su mi u komi (nemogu ni jedan jedini napraviti!!!!) a kod šava imam onak dva "slatka" pregiba kože. Sada me to zna svrbiti i zatezati a i vjerojanto unutra imam priraslica. Malo me frka kako će ta moja trbušina reagirati na širenje. Inače sam sada opet smršavila na za mene super 165cm i 79kg, i ostao mi je još jedan lijepi šlaufić  ispod pupka taman za heparin.

Kada se počnete mackati kremama? I kojim to??

----------


## Vrci

Ja se od plusa mackam babylove uljem za trudnice... pa koliko pomoglo.

Čak mi je i dr rekla da mi je trbuh veći nego što je očekivala za ovaj tt. Al nisam ja kriva, kile su iste  :Laughing: 

Joj jel normalno da me već hvata paranoja idućeg uzv, da li do tad bude sve ok... mmmda uživanje u trudnoći...

----------


## Zima77

Radila krvnu sliku i na nalazu piše sedimentacia eritrocita 32 malo povisena normalno 24 ostalo ok sad sam na sto muka poslala poruku dr,,,

----------


## linalena

Zima na koliko si ti tt?

jel to babylove iz DMa? a kaj si grudima, našim milim oblim vrućim bolnim

----------


## Vrci

Da, DM babylove ulje http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-I8zdmNzqx0...bylovemama.jpg

Njega se koristi i za trbuh i za grudi i za guzu..

----------


## Zima77

Sedam tjedana a ti kako hendlas

----------


## medonija

meni su grudi odmah popucale ali su mi i naglo narasle: u prvih mjesec dana za 2-3 broja :Shock: 
i od onda se mažem svaki dan nkon tuširanja s Olival uljem protiv strija(mješavina badem, pšenica i maslinovo) super je jer osim povećavanja elastićnosti i time stvaranja aranje novih, liječi i več nastale strije. naravno, ako ste sklone strijama neće ih ništa spriječiti, ali svakako može ublažiti, a mislim da ima nekaj u ovom ulju obzirom da sam evo u 36tt s blizancima i nemam niti jednu striju na trbuhu, štoviše prekrasna mi je koža na trbuhu - ko bebina guza :Grin:  a i one na cicama s početka sad su jedva vidljive :Klap: 
moja preporuka apsolutno!

----------


## Bluebella

> meni su grudi odmah popucale ali su mi i naglo narasle: u prvih mjesec dana za 2-3 broja
> i od onda se mažem svaki dan nkon tuširanja s Olival uljem protiv strija(mješavina badem, pšenica i maslinovo) super je jer osim povećavanja elastićnosti i time stvaranja aranje novih, liječi i več nastale strije. naravno, ako ste sklone strijama neće ih ništa spriječiti, ali svakako može ublažiti, a mislim da ima nekaj u ovom ulju obzirom da sam evo u 36tt s blizancima i nemam niti jednu striju na trbuhu, štoviše prekrasna mi je koža na trbuhu - ko bebina guza a i one na cicama s početka sad su jedva vidljive
> moja preporuka apsolutno!


i ja koristim Olival ulje, super je. kad mi se neda baš biti masna namažem se Biobazom za trudnice i još sam si kupila Nikel kremu protiv strija i Elancyl za trudnice, također protiv strija... užasavam se same pomisli da mi po trbuhu poiskaču  :Grin:  ipak treba i poslije biti hot na plaži  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

Milasova i 123beba cestitam vam od srca i djecici dobrodoslica

----------


## željkica

Prvo da čestitam *Vrci* na bebici da je sve ok  :Very Happy: !!!!!!a onda svima ostalima veeeeliki poljubac šaljem  :Kiss: 
ajme meni je to mazanje tako nekad naporno i samu sebi bi tukla kad mi se neda,evo danas nisam još ni jedanput jer sam u skitnji cijeli dan,sad se mažem samo sa bademovim uljem al sutra ću kupit još u dm-a od biobaze rekli su mi da je dobra.
ja u pon imam pregled i već me strah hvata  :scared:

----------


## Vrci

Hvala  :Smile: 

Meni se isto nekad tako ne da mazati...ali bolje da krenem na vrijeme. Ja to napravim navečer.

Oh znam za strah, ja sam do popodneva bila sretna da je sve super, sad opet one male frke jel bude sve ok i dalje... teško je biti zen

----------


## Muma

Ja se mažem 2 x na dan - ujutro Biobaza iz DM-a a navečer mješavina losiona i bademovog ulja iz ljekarne, i namackam se od glave do pete  :Grin:  Mrzim strije a imam ih pola života, dakle, koža mi je koma. Iskreno, ne očekujem da ću ih spriječiti u trudnoći iako se trudim iz petnih žila  :Sad:  Činjenica je okrutna - ako si im sklon dobit ćeš ih i uz najbolje kreme svijeta  :Sad:  Ali treba se truditi.

----------


## linalena

a niš pokupiti sve te info i počet se mazati

----------


## Bluebella

> Činjenica je okrutna - ako si im sklon dobit ćeš ih i uz najbolje kreme svijeta


ne to govoriti  :Storma s bičem:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Vrci ja sam odahnula nakon 12-13 tt tek, a stomak mi je bio napuhan u startu, valjda i od utrica, a i 5 kg koje sam natukla u 4 postupka nisu pomogli..  :Wink: 
I sad sam na plus 5 od pocetka trudnoce, dakle 10 kg vise od standardne tezine...

Zima, znam da su leukociti poviseni u trudnoci, za eritrocite ne znam....

----------


## Bubimitka81

I ja koristim biobaza mlijeko za mame i trudnice, ali neredovito, lijena sam  :Undecided: 
Mislim da kremice ne pomazu previse, ak ces popucati, popucat ces i gotovo...
Bar se ja tako tjesim jer inace nisam pretjerano sklona strijama..
Ali zato kapilare i pokoja vena ajme meni, grozno  :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

I ja mislim slično kao bubmitka u vezi strija, zanimljivo nisam za sad dobila ni jednu a nisam se ni mazala baš redovito, a u mladosti sam ih imala dosta po nogama, i baš sam negdje pročitala da će se prije raspucati koža kod mlađe populacije dakle mi u 30+ smo onda valjda malo manje sklone tome, hajde bar nešto pozitivno u trudnoći u kasnijim godinama!

----------


## linalena

a kaj mi u 40+??? :Laughing:  valjda nam je svejedno

ma nije mi svejedno, jer to sigurno i svrbi, peče

jutro trudnice moje mile

----------


## Inesz

kako je Bubimitka napisala-čija koža ima popucati-poputcat će.
mazanje ne pomaže protiv strija. dobro je održavati kožu hidratiziranom, ali čarobne kremice protiv strija nema.

MM, nisam znala za ovo što spominješ da češće dobiju strije mlađe žene.

eto, možda sam i ja dokaz toj tezi, sam prošla trudnoću u 41 i nisam dobila niti jednu striju. čekamo izvještaje od ostalih starijih trudnica...

sretno cure sa trudnoćom i porodom!
 :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

pa vi spadate u istu grupu kao i mi s 30+ što se kože tiče, mada nije pravilo vjerojatno će i tu koja popucati...ja se ne sjećam da je mene to nešto svrbilo i peklo samo bude ružno za gledat dok su onako crvene no kad izbljede se gotovo i ne vide

----------


## butterfly101

Vrci cestitam na lijepo obavljenom uzv-u!
A sad mazalice i nemazalice,ja sam se svaki dan mazala sa nekom mjesavinom etericnih ulja iz ljekarne a popiz...la sam kad sam prije tjedan dana vidjela crvenu striju koja ide prema bradavici moje lijeve dojke,a tako su mi dosle lijepe i uzivam u kupacim kostimima. I sta sad? Ja izgubila volji za tim lickanjem kad vidim da je strjama tesko stati na put,inace moja je koza jaako osjetljiva i njezna!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma i moja je osjetljiva i nježna, evo bila neki dan na depilaciji sve mi se upalilo od onog voska, a koje si ti godište butterfly?

----------


## rozalija

> *123beba i milasova8,* čestitke na bebicama!!!!!!!!!


Iskrene čestitke a malim mrvicama velika dobrodošlica. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## medonija

ja isto mislim da ako je koža sklona strijama mackanje neće spriječiti, ali može ublažiti...
biobazu nisam ni spominjala jer sam je 2-3 dana mazala i na trbuhu su mi izašli odvratni gnojni prištevi pa sam je prosljedila frendici kojoj je ona super..
priobajte više stvari ako treba pa nađete šta vam paše, iako mislim da su bolja biljna ulja nergo kreme, pogotovo bademovo....

btw. ja se upravo pokušavam "u zenu" popit kavu i doručkovat jer sam u danas u 11.30 naručena na uzv i poslje idem na pregled u TA i sva sam nestrpljiva jer mogući su razni scenariji:  ako sam zatvorena idem doma, ako sam se počela otvarat idem doma po torbu! :Shock: 
 na uzv ako dr vidi da nisu oboje na glavicu onda dogovaramo i carski, pogotovo ako sam se počela otvarat, bit će taj carski vrlo uskoro!
ajme danas ko da mi je dan "D"!  :Shock: 

osim toga  jutros sam imala i proljev pa sad si već mislim da nije počelo čišćenje, pa to sve skupa bude i puno prije nego što mislimo!!! :Shock:

----------


## milasova8

Vidim da ste se raspisale o strijama..
evo ,ja sam im sklona,imam ih na bedrima od naglog rasta..
Mislila sam da cu u trudnoci popucati,ali nisam dobila niti kednu jedinu striju..prezadovoljna sam
Mazala sam se ujutro biobazom,a prije spavanja bademovim uljem..
Par puta sam napravila blagi piling od maslinovog ulja i palente..

Mislim da se treba mazati kako bi vlazili kozu,lagano umasirati kremu ali to nikako nije garancija da cemo proc bez strija..

Pusa od mene i mog frajercica :Smile: 
Predobar mi je,lijepo cica od prvog dana i bas sam sretna sto nam je lijepo krenulo :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Medonija,sretno :Smile:  blizi se susret!!

----------


## mare41

medonija, ja sam stalno imala proljev od mg, javi kako je bilo
nisam dobila níjednu striju s dvoje djece, a tu sam najstarija, mazala sam se stalno s bademovim uljem, ne zbog strija nego me koza stalno zatezala pa da bude elasticnija za sirenje

----------


## medonija

milasova pusa frajeru, Mare nadam se da ste se i vi "polovile" s cicanjem...

tješim se da je proljev možda ipak dio neke virozice što me 2-3 dana i grlo bolilo, a opet si razmišljam jučer sam popila litru čaja od koprive zbog oticanja, 3-4 šalice vrućeg čaja zbog grla, ca 2litre vode "pod normalno", još kad na to dodam 2-3 voćke, sladoled.... zapravo mi je samo ručak bio kruti obrok :Grin: 
a možda je i od nervoze!

joooj jedva čekam! :Very Happy:  jesu oni normalni naručivat tako kasno, u pol12!!?? pa ja ću prošvikat do tad!

----------


## linalena

medonija drž se

----------


## linalena

medonija drž se, super mi je tvoj potpis :Zaljubljen: 

mene je moj tata kao malo zvao Zlo i naopako, jer sam bila sitna i neustrašiva a oni drhtali nada mnom zbog problema po rođenju. Kaj da velim kada sam do 6 godine jedno 5 puta iščašila laktove, zatvorila se u nekoliko ladica, popela na regal, zatvorila na tavan, pobjegla 2 puta iz vrtića...

----------


## medonija

hvala cure, javim svakako kako smo prošli :Wink: 

a ja da "ubijem" vrijeme i živce idem laganao tuširanje, uređivanje, sredit pete kamenom, uredit noktiće...
nije da se hvalim, ali ova twin trudnica i dalje bez većih problema sama sebi radi pedikuru :alexis:

----------


## innu

Medonija sretno, drzi se!

----------


## željkica

*linalena*, zatvorila se u ladice  :Laughing: 
*Medonija* sretno!!!!!!

----------


## Vrci

:Shock: 

Danas otišla do posla - žene me već dirale po trbuhu
 :Unsure: 

WTF?  :Confused:

----------


## linalena

malo sam se vozala po gradu i kad sam došla vidim malo svjetlo smeđeg iscjedka
usrala se, odmah zalegla i drmnula normabel da začorim bez briganja
sad ko da je prestalo osim što i dalje imam osjećaj curenja

----------


## željkica

> Danas otišla do posla - žene me već dirale po trbuhu
> 
> 
> WTF?


ja sam mrzila kad su me xy osobe na poslu htjele dirat po trbuhu baš to nevolim!

----------


## Bluebella

> Danas otišla do posla - žene me već dirale po trbuhu
> 
> 
> WTF?


meni to ne smeta... jedva sam dočekala da iskoči trbuh i da ga svi primjete  :Smile: 
smetalo bi me jedino da me neka nepoznata osoba dira po trbuhu, a ovo sve ostalo mi je tak slatko.. iako znam da to mnoge smeta, zapravo večinu trudnica...

----------


## željkica

to sam i ja jedva čekala kad će se počet vidit al mi smeta kad me osoba koju ni ne poznajem baš dira po trbuhu.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Meni isto ne smeta diranje trbuha, jedva sam docekala  :Grin: 

Ali me izludjuju svakodnevni raznorazni savjeti aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :gaah:  :gaah:

----------


## *mare*

Ajme savjeti? (cure moram se ukljucit ovdje) Luuuuda sam od spike spavaj dok mozes - gle bole me kosti da ne mogu ni lezati a kamoli spavati i pisam svakih 30 min!! Ubija me i to sta mi svako malo netko objasnjava kako si moram dovesti mamu ili svekrvu doma na prvih par mjeseci. Isuse Boze!! Jesu blizanci ali nismo mm i ja blesavi i nesposobni. A najgori komentar od svih, a nisam ga jednom cula: jadna ti.  ?!?!? Jadna?!? Zasto? Zato sto nakon godina borbe i suza konacno ocekujem svoju djecicu? Uuuh!

----------


## corinaII

Linalena i ja sam imala taj smeđi iscjedak u 6tt uff kad sam ga vidjela skoro pala u nesvjest od straha. Otrčala kod ginekologa i on kaže da je sve u redu da ne zna od kud to smeđarenje. Meni je to smeđarenje trajalo tjedan dana. Ja sam usporila tj. Bila doma koliko god sam mogla i malo vise mirovala nego inače.

----------


## željkica

*linalena* , corina ti je sve dobro napisala odmaraj šta više,već si to imala jel da? imala sam to i ja i kako došlo tako prošlo,ne brini,samo se pazi više!

----------


## željkica

*corina*,kako ti,u kojem si sad tt?

----------


## Vrci

Ma ne znam, nisam još sama sa sobom dogovorila jel će me diranje trbuha smetati. Ali tek sam u 10.tjednu, nije da ga nešto ima. Mislim presmiješno i čudno, nisam još to očekivala

linalena, odmaraj sad, nije to ništa strašno

----------


## medonija

evo nas nazad doma pa da podnesemo izvještaj:

sve je super i sve je za 5! :Klap: 
na moje iznenađenje crviks još uvijek 1.članak zatvoren, samo malo smekšao!(stvarno sam očekivala da će biti skraćen i/ili prst-dva otvoren, neznam zašto)...
dječica su super, oboje glavom tako da pikiramo vaginalni kad krene samo od sebe :Klap: 
Frajer ide prvi i procijenjen na ca 2400g, a Princeza ima ca 2700g, spremni za porod odmah iako dr kaže da se njemu čini da neće to prije 38tt
kontrola za 10 dana na punih 37tt

e sad, za trnjenje ruke rekao je da vjerojatno silna težina i masa u mom trbuhu je negdje pritisnula uz kičmu neki živac koji vodi u desnu ruku... ali da bi mogla mirno spavati preporuka je da odem kod dr opće prakse po uputnicu i pregled kod neurologa, ako se uspijem negdje naručit za idući tjedan, a ne za idući mjesec :Rolling Eyes:  ...budem danas predvećer otišla do svoje opće dr da vidim kaj ona savjetuje, ne znam da li ona ima onaj centralni za naručivanje pa da vidi kad mogu najprije negdje....

eto, to je to, "guramo" uspješno dalje! :Very Happy:

----------


## medonija

e da, rekao je i da bi on rado da napravim urinokulturu ali da uzorak urina mora biti prvi jutarnji i ima smisla samo ako je minimum 6 sati u mjehuru, tj. da toliko ne idem na wc! :Shock:  
rekla sam mu iskreno da nema šanse da to uspijem, ja idem prosjećno svakih sat-dva na wc, tokom noći je to 4-5 puta. Mogu "stisnut" da bude 2 puta, ali da 6 sati ne odem na wc (od 11-12 navečer do 6-7 ujutro!) jednostavno ne mogu! nema šanse! rekao je da onda niš, da uzmem uputnicu pa da probam ako mogu super, ako ne dobro... :Rolling Eyes: 
mislim, kak su si oni to zamislili?! je li neka od vas radila urinokulturu u ovako kasnoj trudnoći? je li nekome uspjelo toliko ne ići na wc?!

----------


## Vrci

Svugdje piše za urinokulturu da urin mora biti 3-4 sata u mjehuru. Baš sam bila istraživala jer meni treba

----------


## medonija

pa 3-4 sata bi mogla zgurati, ali on je rekao da reprezentativni uzorak mora biti minimalno 6 sati da manje od toga nema smisla ni raditi nalaz... :neznam:

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam čak negdje vidjela da piše da nema ni tako veze. Ako imaš bakterije da budu bile i u popodnevnom urinu i u onom koji dugo držiš. Pa ono...
Ja bih na tvom mjestu izdržala koliko mogu i napravila urinokulturu

----------


## corinaII

Željkice evo mene danas 14+4  :Smile: 
Trbuh mi se dobrano vidi  :Smile:  
Ni ja ne volim da me se dira po trbuhu. 
Źeljkice moja kako si mi ti ? 
Još malo pa si na uzv-u... A onda češ i saznati spol zar ne  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

prestalo ufff :Zaljubljen: 
i malo sam razmišljala baš mi je tako bilo i točno u petak prije 2 tjedna, u skoro isto vrijeme
onda bi imal M a tu bi negdje bila O

glavno da je prestalo, no pritiska ni grčeva, al lagana mukica je tu

----------


## mare41

medonija, nema trudnice koja ne piski po noci pa normalno dajemo urin za uk, ne sekiraj se, super tí djeca napreduju

----------


## butterfly101

> Ma i moja je osjetljiva i nježna, evo bila neki dan na depilaciji sve mi se upalilo od onog voska, a koje si ti godište butterfly?



a ja sam ti skoro ´84 g.  :Smile:  , na samom kraju ´83 ! Još brojim 29 god.  :Laughing:

----------


## corinaII

Drage moje koje ste na komplikacijama dali vam je danas sjela naknada od HZZO-a ili nije? 
Kojeg datuma bude uplata?

----------


## butterfly101

Ja sam upravo pogledala na stanje i danas mi je sjela uplata!  :Very Happy:

----------


## medonija

> medonija, nema trudnice koja ne piski po noci pa normalno dajemo urin za uk, ne sekiraj se, super tí djeca napreduju


ma i ja si nekak mislim to za urin, bila sam kod dr i uzela uputnicu za uk pa ću napravit pa kak bude...

što se tiče utrnute ruke, dr opće mi je mjerila tlak u jednoj i drugoj ruci- jednak je,  pipkala, štipkala i kaže da nema potrebe za neurologiju da je to od kralježnice, nisu zaštopane žile, ne vidi opasnost tromboze ili sl., dala mi je brošuricu s vježbicama za vratnu kralježnicu i laganim masažama, i rekla da jedino ako bi kojim slučajem ruka baš poplavila idem na hitnu, ali čisto sumnja...

za dječicu se nadam jedino da ih nisu baš previše precjenili, piše na nalazu +/- 400g, nije to baš malo... a opet ako su stvarno toliki i ako budem u komadu još 2 tjedna kako kaže dr, pa  utrnut će mi obje ruke, noge, sve osim trbuha! :Laughing:

----------


## linalena

kolika je ta naknada?? ja imam inače plaću oko 5500 jel će to biti po prosjeku ili kak

----------


## corinaII

Butterfly na kojoj si banci. Ja na Pbz-u.... 



Linalena naknada ti je max. oko 4.300 kn

----------


## butterfly101

Ja sam u Zagrebačkoj!

----------


## željkica

> Željkice evo mene danas 14+4 
> Trbuh mi se dobrano vidi  
> Ni ja ne volim da me se dira po trbuhu. 
> Źeljkice moja kako si mi ti ? 
> Još malo pa si na uzv-u... A onda češ i saznati spol zar ne


Da u pon imam uz jedva čekam još kad bi bebica pokazala šta krije,baš sam nestrpljiva!ja sam uglavnom dobro kupam se uživam malo treže vrućinu podnosim al izgurat ću i to!

----------


## željkica

[QUOTE=corinaII;2450671]Butterfly na kojoj si banci. Ja na Pbz-u.... 

ja sam isto na pbz-u al nisam dobila nikakvu obavjest na mobu!

----------


## Vrci

I meni sjela naknada, u Zabi sam.
Plaća mi je dosta veća od ovog što oni daju kao maksimum, ali eto, sve za bebu. Radije sam doma, nego da riskiram za te pare...

E kad je bilo pitanje godišta, nekako mi se čini da sam tu među mlađima,ja prošli mj navršila 28. Kako ste vi?

----------


## corinaII

Ja sam zvala prijateljicu koja je na splitskoj banci i isto još nije dobila naknadu. A valjda će u ponediljak, ajme cekam tu naknadu ka ozeblo sunce jer mi se tribaju isplatiti dvije naknade tako da sam u minusu do grla. Ma med. Sestra mi je bila nešto sprčkala.


Željkice ma biti će sve super na uzv  :Smile:  ajme jedva cekam da nam javiš sretne vjesti  :Smile:  

Ja imam 31god  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

ja isto 31 god!
meni je to naknada od 5 mj jer su mi u firmi nešto zeznuli tako da je očekujem isto ka i ti Corina!

----------


## corinaII

Hahaha pa željkice kod nas sve isto  :Smile:  baš se pratimo...

----------


## Muma

*medonija* super vijesti! Uživaj još malo sa svojim turbulencijama u trbuhu!
*linalena*  :Naklon:  nek se ne ponovi ništa smeđe!

----------


## Bluebella

> I meni sjela naknada, u Zabi sam.
> Plaća mi je dosta veća od ovog što oni daju kao maksimum, ali eto, sve za bebu. Radije sam doma, nego da riskiram za te pare...


meni je isto sjela naknada danas popodne, također drž. maksimum.... nisam baš imala izbora pri izboru dali ići na komplikacije ili ne, tak da mogu biti "sretna" s tim što država daje. Danas mi je sjelo i danas sam sve potrošila na benkice, bodiće, čarapice i ostale stvarčice za bebu.. nisam si mogla pomoći  :Smile:  
sad do slijedeće naknade žicam dragog  :Grin:

----------


## Muma

*Bluebella*  :Very Happy:  bravo! Moraš se pobrinuti i za svog drugog muškarca! Ja ću sutra malo do baby dućana pošto sam u Zg  :Very Happy:  moram malo vidjeti što se nudi.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam rekla da ću prvu stvar kupiti kada saznamo spol...ali sve se teže opirati. Prije 12tt ništa, a dalje ćemo vidjeti

Mislim da ću jedan dan ovaj vikend do westgatea i dječjih dućana malo škicati kolica i sve te stvari, treba se informirati jelte

----------


## Bluebella

> Ja ću sutra malo do baby dućana pošto sam u Zg  moram malo vidjeti što se nudi.


Moje preporuke definitivno ima H&M, prekrasne stvarčice imaju, može se dosta toga naći dugih rukava što je za mog zimskog bebana.
Zara tak-tak, nisam ništa kupila tamo, Benetton sve ljetno uglavom, GAP samo basic bodiće dugih rukava trenutno imaju. 
A prvi shopping za bebu je bio kad sam prošli mjesec dobila naknadu, nisam još znala ni spol sa sigurnošću ni dali će nalaz amniocenteze biti ok, ali nisam mogla odoliti. kad sam platila sve i izašla iz dućana pogledala sam u vrećicu i rekla si: ovo nisam kupila za poklon nego za svoju bebu. oči su mi bile pune suza od miksa emocija...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ha ha Vrci, tak smo i mi, nakon pregleda sa 12 tt planirali, na kraju prvu stvarcicu kupili nakon pregleda sa 16 tt...
Ono kao makar carapice da kupim, tek toliko  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Bluebella, prekrasno  :Smile: 

Ja isto mislim što ću sve morati kupiti za svoju zimsku bebicu, ali brzo će nama proljeće. Taman dok beba malo naraste, već ćemo šetati na veliko

Joj kako je čudno tako maštati...jučer me uhvatila panika jesmo li spremni biti roditelji


Bubi, ja sam mislila da si više trudna, sad vidim da i ti imaš još dosta. Ja si zamislila da si već skoro pred terminom dok nisam vidjela ispod  :Embarassed:

----------


## Bluebella

> Joj kako je čudno tako maštati...


samo maštaj  :Heart:  i uživaj... trudnoća je zaista prekrasno i čarobno razdoblje  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ja sam mastala jos dok nisam ni bila trudna, kako, sta, gdje...  :Laughing: 
I sad vec danima kako navecer ne mogu zaspati i dalje mastam, ali sad je vec bebica tu s nama pa makar i u stomaku  :Smile: 
I meni se cini da h&m ima dobar izbor robice...
Bili smo nedavno u Ikei pa sam tamo kupila posteljinu i podloge za krevetic...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Je Vrci, ima jos ohoho... Ali stvarno to proleti, evo uskoro smo punih 6 mjeseci  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam maštala prije,ali sad je to nekako...čudnije  :Laughing:  Ne znam kako objasniti

I dalje si ne mogu povezati sliku s uzv, da je to sadržaj moje rastuće buše. Danas su mi svi rekli da mi se vidi. A tek sam u 10.tj. Još mi kaže mama, pa kako će ti rasti do kraja, ne budeš valjda jako velika...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ne beri brigu, ja sam s 10 tt izgledala bas trudno (onako malo, ali trudno) i onda sa nekih 4 mjeseca bas vec kao prava trudnica  :Smile: 
I krenule kile, svaki mjesec po jedna, sad evo stojim na istoj kilazi nekih 3 tjedna... A mislila sam da cu natuci do kraja ajme... A jos nije ni kasno  :Grin:

----------


## željkica

Jutro evo  :Coffee: 
ja tako loše spavam zadnjih noći noćas sam se u 2 probudila pa se vrtila do 4 i u 6:30 opet budna skroz neki poremećaj!ja još ništa ni ne gledam a kamo li da kupujem za bebicu još mi je nekako rano a i strah me!

----------


## Muma

Jutro!!!
*željkica* hvala na kavici!
Da vam ispričam svoje iskustvo - saznala spol u petak, ništa spavala iduću noć nego sam samo razmišljala kak ću ići kupiti ujutro bebici nešto jer nisam mogla izdržati. I dođem u dućan do baby robice i naleti frendica, a ja počela robicu u ruci skrivati među vrećicama! I onda sam se pitala kaj ja radim!? Koliko nam je mozak zatrovan od cijelog tog vražjeg mpo-a  :Sad:

----------


## butterfly101

Zeljkice ja sam bila jako nestrpljiva otkriti sta cemo imati,na kraju sam par noci pred uz sanjala da je sin i ostvarilo se!!!!!

----------


## corinaII

Dobro jutro drage moje  :Smile: 
Evo ja se spremam, danas idem na vjenčanje pa ću omastiti brk i za sve vas  :Smile:

----------


## tina29

jutro lijepe moje trudnice!!!
*željkice* i mi sa tobom nestrpljivo čekamo saznati spol!  :Smile: 
ja imam več večinu stvari,kolica,kinderbet,puuuunoooooo robice i još nekih ostalih stvarčica,ali to sam sve dobila i nije mi žao jer je sve ko novo,pogotovo robica,neka nije ni nošena! ali svaki put kad prođem pored nekog dječjeg dučana kupim nešto jer nemogu odoliti,tako sam svom frajeru kupila prekrasnu posteljinu za kinbač i jako lijepe bodiče,kompletiče,dudu i još neke stvari,me neka malac ima  :Smile: 
sad mi slijedi kupovanje stvari za bolnicu.
cure uživajte u vikendu i ljubite i mazite buše!!!

----------


## Vrci

Noćas sam užasno spavala, krepana sam već

Ne mogu više spavati na trbuhu, nije mi udobno. Znala sam da me to čeka, ali prerano je za to  :Unsure:

----------


## željkica

ja sam se upravo vratila iz lošeg shopinga išla sam nešto kupit za na more neke hlačice i haljinicu al nema ništa mislim ima al nema za trudnice užas baš sam ljuta!

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam se razočarala trudničkom ponudom u H&M i C&A...sve kao xxl brojevi, a ne kroj za trudnice

Mislim ovaj vikend otići do mamanova dućana, trebaju mi tajice i neka tunika, za dane kad ne bude vrijeme za haljinice

----------


## željkica

H&M nema ništa uopće neznam di da odem tražit.

----------


## Bluebella

> ja sam se upravo vratila iz lošeg shopinga išla sam nešto kupit za na more neke hlačice i haljinicu al nema ništa mislim ima al nema za trudnice užas baš sam ljuta!


nema ništa  :Sad:  i ja sam razočarana.. u h&m-u sve hlačice imaju onu navlaku za trbuh, a sad je vruče za to i sve je nekako babsko, tamnih i tumrnih boja. još uvijek nosim svoju staru robu, kupila sam si samo par rastezljivih majica. trudničku robu za zimu sam nasljedila od frendice, fali mi sad za ljeto.

----------


## Ginger

medonija bravo za vas! pa ti si cudo jedno za duplicku  :Smile: 

linalena, uspori, lezi... moze se to, govoriti jedna s debelim iskustvom
bit ce sve ok!

diranje trbuha mene nikad nije smetalo, pa ni ovaj put
osim od nepoznatih, a ti i ne pokusavaju
mislim, ja ni inace ne volim dodire nepoznatih ljudi  :Sick:  

robica-cekam spol pa cu tek onda u neku shopping
ak bude curka onda imam sve jer su cure rodjene u 11.mj, al naravno da cemo podebljati  :Smile: 
ak bude decko, to me cekaju stvari od frendice, sve nesto fensi-smensi, al naravno da ce i tu pasti shopping

ja ne zelim ni o imenu razmisljati dok ne saznam spol he he

naknada-uf...
prva dva puta nisam imala izobra
sad radim, sve je ok, sefovi su mi malo olaksali i razlika u placi je znacajna...
al na prvi znak da mi je tesko ili tak nesto- pa pa, odoh ja...

----------


## duga30

Ja sam proslo ljeto, kad sam bila trudna, kupila duge i kratke hlace u Diademi. Sa sirokom pasicom, bez gumbica. Rastezljive su pa ih nosim i sada.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam prošla skoro cijelu trudnoću bez trudničkih hlača, nosila sam tajice i trenirke od prije dok je bilo hladnije, i trapke prva 4 mj (ali one koje su mi bile komotne) a sad sam u ljetnim komotnim haljinicama uglavnom, imam i par tunika i capri tajica ali ništa trudničko nisam kupila (dobila sam par trudničkih haljinica i 1 tuniku od frendica i sve mi dobro dođe).
A što se spavanja tiče i ja sam krepana pretoplo mi je, baš sam čitala kako su mi od ovog tjedna metabolički procesi veći za 20% zato i krepivam od vrućine i budim se u 6 ujutro

----------


## linalena

meni je trenutno češće hladno nego vruće , malo mi bude muka, više slinim i podrgiujem ko svinjica

----------


## Mali Mimi

linalena još si ti friška trudnica, a kad budeš u mojim mjesecima će zazimit...ja sam uvijek dobro podnosila vrućine ali sad mi je skroz drugačije

----------


## Bubimitka81

Linalena svinjice nasa, sto bi rekao MM "šuti i trpi.."  :Wink: 

Vidim da nema kavice pa ajde da i ja ponudim jednu  :Coffee:

----------


## Vrci

Meni je stalno od kad sam saznala da sam trudna vruće... Noći su mi užas.
A inače sam bila prilično zimogrozna i nikad mi nije bilo pretoplo

----------


## tina29

*bubimitka* hvala na kavici,paše skroz!
vidim problemi sa spavanjem,meni kako kad,ali recimo ovu noč dva puta se probudila mokra skoz,kosa,piđama sve.....pa palim kilmu,pa idem na balkon,pa jedem breskvu u četri ujutro i tak,sanjam gluposti i plačem,joj glupa noć skroz!
sad se osječam ko da me brdo kamiona pregazilo!
inače sam i ja bila zimogrozna a sad bi kožu oderala sa sebe.
cure uživajte u vikendu i mazite bušeke! :Kiss:

----------


## Muma

*tina29*  :Love:  ali vjerujem da čim pomaziš svog frajera u buši odmah je sve super! Hormončići nam rade.
Ja spavam svakako, od toga da zaspim iza ponoći i budna sam već od pola 3, do toga da spavam 9 sati u komadu. Ali vrućine podnosim super!
Puse svima!

----------


## vatra86

> meni je trenutno češće hladno nego vruće , malo mi bude muka, više slinim i 
> podrgiujem ko svinjica


Ja mogu slobodno potpisati moju terminusu..isto je kod mene, nocas sam spavala u dugoj pidjami..
Sutra nam je prvi uzv, pa nam drzite fige da cujemo srceko i da je.sve.ok..

----------


## Moe

> Sutra nam je prvi uzv, pa nam drzite fige da cujemo srceko i da je.sve.ok..


Naravno da će sve biti ok, samo opušteno!  :Shy kiss:

----------


## Muma

*vatra* bit će sve super!
*Moe* ajmeeeeeee meni, mala je preslatka princeza!

----------


## butterfly101

Hej cure, bit ce jos par ludih noci,mjesec je pun! Mene takvi dani izludjuju,ali sad znam da bisam jedina pa cu mislit na vas  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> *Moe* ajmeeeeeee meni, mala je preslatka princeza!


Hvala ti. Jako se volimo  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tina29

*muma* baš tako,kad ga pomazim sve je super!
*Moe* ajme koja slatkica,predivna je bebica!
puse svim trudnicama!

----------


## željkica

*vatra* sretno sutra!ja možda saznam sutra spol baš sam uzbuđena a mm ne želi znat ko će držat jezik za zubima!

mimi moe je predivna!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Muma

*željkica* sretno! Valjda ćete saznati napokon. Sigurno si uzbuđena! Javi nam se s lijepim vijestima!

----------


## butterfly101

> Hvala ti. Jako se volimo



ma stvarno je predivna, sigurno je na mamu !!!  :Wink:

----------


## tina29

*vatra,željkice* sretno sutra!
čekamo lijepe vijesti!

----------


## linalena

> *vatra,željkice* sretno sutra!
> čekamo lijepe vijesti!


 :jutro:  pa ću samo XXX

----------


## vatra86

Evo mene...imamo srceko koje tuce ko ludo..e sad mi je malo jasnije da sam trudna.. He he.. 13 mm smo veliki. Ali imam i cistu od 5 cm na desnom jajniku tako da mirujemo
Zeljkice cekamo tvoje vijesti, nadam se da ce bebac lijepo rasiriti nogice.. Hhe he..

----------


## innu

Bravo vatra, tako treba, šta su ti rekli za tu cistu, mirovanje i čekat da prođe?

----------


## Vrci

Ja imam 2 ciste žutog tijela na jajniku gdje je bila punkcija, meni su rekli da je to normalno. Nikakva mirovanja ili nešto. Još uvijek su tu, i na zadnjem uzv, rekla dr da će se smanjiti kad posteljica u potpunosti preuzme ulogu

----------


## Argente

vatra, willkommen k nama trudnicama  :Wink:

----------


## vatra86

Rekao mi je mirovanje zbog te ciste, i zbog grlica maternice koji sam operirala i zbog konstitucije.ugl da ne mislim na nista vise osim na svojeg bebaca..

----------


## sybylle

Vatra  :Klap:  za srčeko, a bome i za tvoje strpljenje  :Smile: 
Uživaj sad kad imaš vizualni dokaz svoje trudnoće  :Smile: !
Ciste na oba jajnika trenutno imam i ja, ali isto kaže doktor da nije zabrinjavajuće.

----------


## butterfly101

*vatra*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:    čestitke !!!!!!

----------


## tina29

*vatra*  :Klap:  za srčeko,sad samo strpljivo,puse!

----------


## linalena

vatro  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bravo 
kada imaš sljedeći pregled? koliku si ti danas T? ja nikako da to svladam a u Petrovoj su mi krivo zapisali datum punkcije

----------


## Mucica

> Evo mene...imamo srceko koje tuce ko ludo..e sad mi je malo jasnije da sam trudna.. He he.. 13 mm smo veliki. Ali imam i cistu od 5 cm na desnom jajniku tako da mirujemo
> Zeljkice cekamo tvoje vijesti, nadam se da ce bebac lijepo rasiriti nogice.. Hhe he..


*Vatrice* draga presretna sam zbog tebe  :Very Happy:  uživaj u trudnoći i pazi na sebe i bebicu  :Kiss: 
*Željkica*  :fige:  da tvoj bebac danas lijepo surađuje i pokaže što skriva među nožicama  :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

Bravo vatra!
Bit ce ti malo jasnije kad te mrva pocne lupkati  :Laughing:

----------


## corinaII

Vatra bravoooooo  :Smile:   :Smile:  


Željkice disi nam ?

----------


## Muma

*vatra*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  nije lako mirovati, ali sve za bebača! Nek što prije ta cista ode!
*željkica* nije valjda ponovno pregled oko 18h? Još malo  :fige:

----------


## željkica

Evo meeeeee, stiže nam još jedan frajer!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## željkica

malo sam smotana* vatrice*  :Very Happy:  bravo za srce!!!!!!!

----------


## željkica

sad žurim na jedan ročkaš pa se javim još večeras!

----------


## ljubilica

*vatra* bravo za hrabro srčeko!!!! a što se tiče ciste-nadam se da će nestati
znači zetova će biti na izbor  :Laughing: , *željkica* bravo za momčinu!!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Muma

> Evo meeeeee, stiže nam još jedan frajer!!!!!!!!!!!


Juhuuuuuu!!!! Čestitam na dečkiću!  :Very Happy:  Stvarno će nam faliti cura  :Smile:

----------


## Mucica

> Evo meeeeee, stiže nam još jedan frajer!!!!!!!!!!!


 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  znala sam!!! Čestitam ti draga moja od  :Heart: !!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Bluebella

> Evo meeeeee, stiže nam još jedan frajer!!!!!!!!!!!


Bravoooooooooo  :Very Happy:  
već možemo nogometnu momčad složiti  :Smile:

----------


## Zima77

Vatra bravo za srceko sada laganini a zelkjice super za malog frajera

----------


## Bubimitka81

Vatra super za malu kuckajucu mrvicu  :Smile: 

Zeljkice ajme pa stvarno ce nam pofaliti snajki, cestitam na pisulincu  :Very Happy:

----------


## corinaII

> Evo meeeeee, stiže nam još jedan frajer!!!!!!!!!!!



Bravoooooo  :Smile:  
A pošto se nas dvije uglavnom pratimo vjerovatno će i kod mene biti mali frajer  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## boss

vatra cestitam na junackom srcu.
e cure imam pitanje jedno mozda glupo al sam u nedoumici , imam u cetvrtak u 3 zakazanu kontrolu a najavili i do 37 stepeni temperaturu , ja kontam na svoju ruku da je preskocim tj da ne idem posto neznam koliko mi je pametno izaci iz kuce na toplotni udar s tim da imam sve moguce komplikacije trudnoce bojim se da opet ne prokrvarim.

----------


## linalena

boss a čuj ovisi kako putuješ i u kakvom je stanju čekaona
ako možeš ići da te netko vozi, u krajnjem slučaju taxi (što je čak i bolje jer dođe već fino ohlađen po tebe pred ulaz), no ako s radi o kompliciranijem prijevozu trebalo bi porazmisliti
a jel ih možeš nazvati i pitati

----------


## mostarka86

Vatra, čestitam na   :Heart: 
željkice, bravo za frajera  :Smile:

----------


## boss

ma nemogu ih nazvati posto tek u cetvrtak poslijepodne radi , do klinike mi je nekih 7 kilometara a u autu jednom nemam klime a u drugom nije napunjena pa mi ga dodje ko da je nema a kod njih klima 20 stepeni, i meni je prosli put bio sok kad sam usla na tih njihovih 20stepeni

----------


## tina29

*željkice* bravo za frajera,polako bi trebali početi formirati tu momčad,izgleda da čemo na snajke trebati još pričekati  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

da kako je krenulo vrijeme je da formiramo momčad!joj koliko pišulinaca  :Laughing:  
neka su oni nama svi živi i zdravi  :pivo:  meni je reka dr da je moj bebač velik kao da je u 22 tt!

----------


## željkica

uf šta sam se umorila danas bila sam na sto strana al sutra idem na odmor od odmora  :Laughing:  idem malo sjevernije 10-tak dana i neću se moć javljat jer nemam int na mobu,vi mi se čuvajte i mazite svoje bebice, veliki  :Kiss:  vam šaljemo ja i moj frajer pa se čujemo kad se vratimo!

----------


## tina29

*željkice* uživaj i puse i vama! mazi i pazi svog frajera!
puse i laka vam noć svima!

----------


## željkica

*tina29* jeste smislili ime?

----------


## tina29

** nismo još,ali trudimo se,smišljamo i nikako da smislimo  :Smile: 
a vi?

----------


## željkica

isto tako za curu smo imali a muško nikako da smislimo!

----------


## tina29

eto u istom smo sosu  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> Bravoooooo  
> A pošto se nas dvije uglavnom pratimo vjerovatno će i kod mene biti mali frajer


a kad bi ti mogla saznat,oćaš pitat?

----------


## Vrci

željkica, čestitam na sinu  :Smile: 

Baš je nekako puno dečkiju, mene zanima što će biti moje. Ali daleko je to, nek sve drugo bude ok, a snaći ćemo se kako god

----------


## linalena

jutro trudnice drage, kako ste?

konačno nisam bauljala po noći, osim 2put pišat s time da me drugi put još jedno vrijeme budnom držao zvuk kapanja iz klime od susjeda iznad (kreteni montirali ispust klime tako da pada ravno u naše dvorište na nekih 20cm od prozora spavaće)
Pes nas uvijek budi u 6 za šetnju, pa ja onda uzimam terapiju i danas sam još tak začorila, sada sam još uvijek onak mortus, baš pospana i niš mi se neda

ima tko danas pregled?

----------


## corinaII

Željkice ja imam pregled tek 8.8 to mi je onda 17 tt valjda ću saznati spol, sad sam jako radoznala. 
Lipo mi se odmori  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*željkice*, *tina29* učlanjujem se u klub! Za curu sam imala ime ali za dečka  :drama:  Nadam se prosvjetljenju do kraja godine! Ali znam da će mi biti teško - prelistala sam liste i liste imena i ništa! Lijepo se odmori *željkice*!!!
*lina* bravo za spavanac! Ma dok te uskoro beba natjera nećeš ni čuti to kapanje. Ja sam čitav život ranoranioc (vikendom cca spavanac do 6-7h) a sad čorim do 8, pola 9  :rock: 
*corinaII* znači mi se pratimo s pregledima, ja sam 9.8. ali mislim da ću za tjedan dana ipak otići malo škicnut svog dečkića! Valjda ćeš saznati spol! Želje ili intuicija?

----------


## tina29

jutro trudnice moje! vidim danas sve malo kasnije i nismo ni kavu popile pa zato eto jedna fina kavica,keksiči a može nekaj i konkretno  :Smile: 
*muma* znam kako ti je,meni se pak puno imena sviđa i onda se nemogu odlučiti,al nekak budemo!

----------


## Muma

> jutro trudnice moje! vidim danas sve malo kasnije i nismo ni kavu popile pa zato eto jedna fina kavica,keksiči a može nekaj i konkretno 
> *muma* znam kako ti je,meni se pak puno imena sviđa i onda se nemogu odlučiti,al nekak budemo!


Joj pa ti si onda u debeloj prednosti! Meni ni jedno nije ništa posebno, očekujem onaj klik kak je bilo za curu  :Laughing:  

Trudničice moje, kak stojite s kupaćim? Moram u shopping a ne znam gdje. Nije da mi stari badići ne bi prošli, ali ipak volim da je sve debelo pod kontrolom a sad bi definitivno moglo nešto poispadati van bez kontrole. Tako daaaa, dajte savjet.

----------


## Bluebella

Moj mali pisulinac ce se zvati Maks, mama birala ime  :Smile: 

A kaj se badica tice.. ja si jucer kupila, donji dio 34, a gornji cak 42... grozno, kad ce te cice prestati rasti

----------


## vatra86

Zeljkice cestitke na pisulincu...
I kod nas doma svi ocekuju muskog nasljednika, jer se samo zene radjaju..he he..imamo i ime, zvati ce se Nino, ako bude cure ili Nina ili Tonka..
Sto se tice badica, bas sam se veselila da cu kupit novi jer su mi svi mali i da cu napokon pokazati svoje obline.. :Laughing:  a dr mi zabranio kupanje..  :Sad:  a more mi je na 5 minuta..koja agonija..he he..

----------


## snupi

od cetvrtka vam se i ja valjda pridruzujem, samo da velim Runa je rodila curicu!

----------


## vatra86

Snupi da vidis srceko malo a snazno
Bravo za Runu!! Cestitke!!

E pitanje za ove cure koje imaju cistu, jel vas boli ta strana na kojoj vam je cista..ja bas jako osjetim tu desnu stranu, sta ako ona pukne? Jel to opasno?

----------


## Inesz

Runa, čestitam!!!
 :Smile:

----------


## sybylle

> Snupi da vidis srceko malo a snazno
> Bravo za Runu!! Cestitke!!
> 
> E pitanje za ove cure koje imaju cistu, jel vas boli ta strana na kojoj vam je cista..ja bas jako osjetim tu desnu stranu, sta ako ona pukne? Jel to opasno?


Ja ih imam s obje strane. Lijevu rijetko osjetim, s desne strane me zna češće probosti, ali nije da ju konstantno osjetim. Rekla sam doktoru za ta probadanja i rekao je neka ništa ne brinem, da je sve ok-samo sve raditi laganijim tempom...

----------


## Zima77

U urino kulturi našli mi eserihijucoli u 1ml 10/6cfu dobila antibiotik imate li kakav savjet

----------


## corinaII

Muma i ja se mislim kako mi je 8.8 daleko i kako bi škicnula svoju bebicu i malo prije tj. slijedeci tjedan kod privatnika ali ne znam vidjet ću . A želje ma svejedno mi je.  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

vatro puno tekućine, C vitamina, lactogyn

----------


## Vrci

I mene boli jajnik s cistama, ali su mi rekli da je to normalno. Mene taj jajnik zapravo boli i probada još od transfera. Sad zadnjih par tjedana je lakše, ali ga znam osjetiti

To je zapravo cista žutog tijela, mislim da ona ne puca, nego se smanjuje kako žuto tijelo luči manje progesterona. Ali možda se varam...

Zima, meni je dr rekla da je dobro piti i čaj od brusnice, ja već imam u pripremi, čekam rezultate urinokulture. I puno tekućine općenito

----------


## Muma

> Moj mali pisulinac ce se zvati Maks, mama birala ime 
> 
> A kaj se badica tice.. ja si jucer kupila, donji dio 34, a gornji cak 42... grozno, kad ce te cice prestati rasti


Iiiiideš! To su proporcije. Ma nek rastu cice! Moje nisu narasle prestrašno ali ima ih, za razliku od prije.
Mene je baš jučer mm pitao za ime Maks, ali ne paše mi iako nije loše... Ima dobrih imena, ali ja hoću da mi je ime predivno...

----------


## vatra86

Hvala cure, valjda kad posteljica preuzme funkciju, ce se cista smanjiti..
Zima puuno tekucine, brusnice, a dobit ces antibiotik.. Nek ta bestija
sti prije ode

----------


## butterfly101

> Evo meeeeee, stiže nam još jedan frajer!!!!!!!!!!!


 bravooooooo za pišulinca !!!!!!   Kad je točan termin ?

----------


## butterfly101

*Runa*  čestitke na maloj curici .... želim vam brz oporavak i da što prije šmugnete doma iz bolnice !

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi :kava: i niš za jest, nije mi muka al apetita nula, makar ne kužim kako mogu osjećati toliku glad a u isto vrijeme ne htjeti niš staviti u usta osim vode

pusa svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve koje danas imaju preglede

----------


## 123beba

Drage moje dame, često mislilm na vas, ali nikako da se javim... vidim, imamo poprilično pojačanje muškog spola! Stvarno za pravu momčad!  :Smile: 
Nisam sad uspjela pohvatati sve detalje, no vidim da ste u zadnje vrijeme uživale u pregledima i gledanju svojih srećica! Predivno!

Ja sam konačno malo došla k sebi, a i moja curka... Još samo imamo obje malo krvave oči, ali to će proći... baš nam jučer pedijatar komentirao kako je porod očito bio težak kad smo obje tako završile sa krvavim očima... No, kad ju gledam, stvarno mogu reći da se isplatila svaka sekunda jer sada uživam sa svojim malim mišom  :Smile: 

Šaljem vam puno pozdrava i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vaše mrve lijepo rastu i da brzo uživate u njihovim zagrlljajima, a ja odoh hraniti svoju srećicu! Čujemo se!

----------


## Muma

*123beba* šaljem puuuuuno pusa hrabroj mami i njenoj srećici! Sve će se posložiti. Uživaj sa svojom srećom!
*linalena* evo ja ću ponuditi slance - malo sam pretjerala i ispekla ih hrpetinu jučer, stvarno sam pretjerala pa navalite!
*Bluebellica* nam danas ima kontrolu, pa sretno draga! I užiiiivaj! I svim inkognitušama sretno također! Javite se!

----------


## vatra86

Meni nista bas u usta ne ide.ni jucer ni danas, ali misim da bi mi ovaj mumin slanac dobro dosao.

123 beba samo vi uzivajte i mazite se..

E da, nocas sam sanjala da dojim deckica malog, a i neki dan sam sanjala da nosim u rukama deckica..ko zna sta nam je priroda podarila..samo da bude zdravo..

Pozz svima, i ocekujemo lijepe vijesti sa pregleda tko ide danas

----------


## Bluebella

*123beba* uživaj u svojoj malo princezi  :Heart:  vjerujem da pogled na nju liječi sve rane




> *Bluebellica* nam danas ima kontrolu, pa sretno draga! I užiiiivaj! I svim inkognitušama sretno također! Javite se!


jeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Very Happy:  i jedva čekam vidjeti svog malog miša danas koji non stop skače po trbuhu, mora da igra  :Preskace uze:

----------


## Bluebella

> jutro komadi :kava: i niš za jest, nije mi muka al apetita nula, makar ne kužim kako mogu osjećati toliku glad a u isto vrijeme ne htjeti niš staviti u usta osim vode


mislim stvarno *lina* poslužiš nam kavu i nedaš nam niš za jesti a trudnice smo sve  :durise:  ti gledaj a mi ćemo papati  :Mljac: 
evo ja ispekla palačinkicu i naribala sira gore + čaša jogurta  :njam:

----------


## Muma

> mislim stvarno *lina* poslužiš nam kavu i nedaš nam niš za jesti a trudnice smo sve  ti gledaj a mi ćemo papati 
> evo ja ispekla palačinkicu i naribala sira gore + čaša jogurta


Kaj samo jednu? A jesi se i ti isprsila, he he he  :Razz: 
Blago tebi, moj mališan još ne hopsa. A molim ga svako jutro.  :Smile:  Neki dan mi se činilo da se javio, ali ništa više... Tko čeka, dočeka

----------


## butterfly101

Jutro curke....ja i moj mali pristajemo i na slance i na palacinke a na kraju dobro dodje i salica kave!!! 
Muma i meni kad se moj mali prvi puta javio samo me zabrinuo jer nakon toga cekala sam dva dana da me se opet zazeli! 

123beba uzivaj sa princezom!

----------


## Bluebella

> Muma i meni kad se moj mali prvi puta javio samo me zabrinuo jer nakon toga cekala sam dva dana da me se opet zazeli!


ja sam svog malca skužila.. mislim da mu se ne sviđa kad sam u poluležećem položaju i prekrižim noge... kad se dugo ne javi, samo se tako namjestim i evo ga, tulum krene. 
dok hodam ili je neka akcija ne javlja se....
jedva čekam 16h da vidim kako ti njegovi tulumi izgledaju na uzv i što to on zapravo radi  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Bluebella ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ples uhvaćen na ultrazvuku

----------


## Ginger

Bluebella sretno na uzv i pozdravi mi doca  :Smile: 

zeljkice, bravo za muskica
ja cu valjda popraviti prosjek, imam osjecaj da sam ja predodredjena za radjati curke, ljubi ih majka  :Smile: 
iako, babe mi predvidjaju drugacije, al vidjet cemo, nek samo bude sve ok

123beba bas mi je zao sto ste se tako namucile  :Sad: 
i moj drugi porod je bio takav, dva tjedna sam imala crne kolutove oko ociju, ono, prave podljeve, koma....
uzivajte i mazite se!

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella sretno na uzv i pozdravi mi doca


naravno da ga pozdravim  :Smile: 
evo čekam dragog da dođe po mene pa idemooooooooooo...  :Very Happy:

----------


## tina29

*123beba* uživajte sad,žao mi je šta ste se namučile ali kak sama kažeš kad nju vidiš sve brže prođe!  :Smile: 
ostalim trudnicama puse i uživajte mi!
*bluebela* čekamo lijepe vijesti sa uza da čujemo kak tvoj frajer tulumari!

----------


## butterfly101

Bluebella onda kako izgleda tulum tvog malca????

----------


## Bluebella

evo nas s pregleda  :Very Happy:  malac je naravno imao tulum i nije se baš dao niti mjeriti niti fotkati.... cijeli uzv je bio zezancija, jer sad nakon što je nalaz AC pokazao da je sve ok doktor ne treba baš toliko puno sve snimati i provjeravati. izmjerio ga je, pogledao srce i žile a ostatak vremena ga je pokušao uslikati, al svaki put kad bi kliknuo za sliku malac se pomaknuo pa imamo svega na cd-u  :Smile:  
rekla sam odmah na početku doktoru da trebam novi avatar pa si je dao malo truda i evo... novi avatar je tu  :Zaljubljen: 
moram ići na OGTT, ova mala mrcina ima već 448grama pa veli doktor da provjerim šećer u krvi

*Ginger* pozdravi su preneseni. Dr. R zna koja od njegovih pacijentica je Ginger  :Laughing:  pa sam se i ja predstavila sa svojim nadimkom, al mislim da je i to znao  :Laughing:

----------


## Muma

Bravo *Bluebella*! Lijepe vijesti. Nek je mališan velik dečko. I avatarčić je super!  :Heart:

----------


## ljubilica

ček ček jel to frajer podigao ruke na čelo??? vidim i uho i okice i usta i nosić  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bluebella

> ček ček jel to frajer podigao ruke na čelo??? vidim i uho i okice i usta i nosić


smetali su mu blicevi fotoaparata pa se štitio  :Laughing:

----------


## linalena

Blue predivna fotkica, mogu si samo zamisliti kakav je osjećaj tek to gledati live, uživajteeeeeee

----------


## tina29

*bluebela*  :Zaljubljen:  divan je,tak je i moj držao ruke stalno na glavici ko da mu smeta fotkanje  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Bluebella predivno, baš mi je drago da ste uživali na uzv-u  :Very Happy:

----------


## lovekd

Bluebella, avatar je predobar, a poza...ajme, boli glava, dosta tog slikanja! Hahaha....  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> novi avatar je tu


Bluebella  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella


Moe... pa i ti imaš novi avatar ... i zaista je  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:  preslatka ti je Mini Moe

----------


## bubekica

pratim iz prikrajka, avatari su  :Zaljubljen: 
svima saljem pusu, pogotovo *123beba i milasova*!

----------


## 123beba

Hvala vam cure!  :Smile: 

Jedva čekam da vidim forum sa pc-a jer na mobu ne vidim avatare... Sigurna sam da su prekrasni... 

Evo, za dobro jutro serviram kavicu i kolače!  :Wink:

----------


## linalena

123beba hvala na kavici i kolačima, kako je tvoja curica? Jel idete danas/sutra doma? čekamo i tvoj novi avatar

a gdje su nove trudničice? ajd komadi, pa nije tak grdo valjda

----------


## corinaII

Dobro jutro drage moje  :Smile:  
Evo ja danas častim velikom čašom Cedevite od limuna s puno leda...  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Jutro! Krv izvadjena, urin dat, ali kazu da bi mogli utrici smetati za analizu..a sta da radim... Inace nije grdo, mucnine prisutne, ne znam sta bi jela, od svega mi je muka, a moram nesto jesti..
Ni ja jos nisam vidjela avatare a bas me znimaju..morat cu komp upalit..

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bluebella avatar je  :Zaljubljen: 

Nama je na zadnjem uzv dr komentirao kako nam je sin fin i pristojan jer je taman zijevao i stavio rukicu preko usta, a par koji je bio prije nas na pregledu isto ceka pisonju ali je taj stalno kako je dr rekao "cackao jajca"  :Laughing: 

Moe nemam rijeci za mini Moe  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## butterfly101

*bluebella* ma preslatko, joj koji frejerić.... jedva čekam ić na 4d da vidim svojeg pišonju! Predivan avatar  :Zaljubljen:  ,  :Very Happy:  za ulazak u 21tt 

*vatra* i ja sam pod utrićima davala urin i rekli su da to nema nikakve veze , tako da ne brineš!

----------


## Bluebella

> a par koji je bio prije nas na pregledu isto ceka pisonju ali je taj stalno kako je dr rekao "cackao jajca"


pravi frajer, nema šta! samo čekam kad će i moj pa nek se pokaže da je pravo muško. 




> za ulazak u 21tt


 :Very Happy:  i tebi draga.... već smo u 21tt. 
meni nekako proletilo.

----------


## snupi

drage moje trudnice od danas sam dio vasega tima  ali  me ne bude bas cesto jer imam mucnine cijeli dan!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Dobrodošla snupi :Very Happy: 
a još čekam neke nove trudnice da se jave u klub

----------


## Argente

snupać, nek je uredno do kraja!

Mimi, meni se čini kao da je ovdje neko nepisano pravilo da se čeka srce, ha? Ili znaš već i za takve koje i dalje šute  :Grin: 

Nisam bila na ovoj temi par dana pa sam propustila čestitati milasovoj8 i 123bebi na podmlatku  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Drago mi je milasova da ti je nakon turbulentne trudnoće porod bio idealan...beba, što da ti kažem- i ja se bojim da će mi se krasna trudnoća osvetiti u vidu krvavih očiju na porodu  :Love:

----------


## Ginger

snupi  :Very Happy:  ma nek ti je i mucno! To ce proci, a onda milina  :Smile: 

Arge  :Laughing:  ma neeema takvih koje i dalje sute, joook
I ne brigaj draga zbog odnosa trudnoca-porod, meni obje trudnoce koma, a porodi kako koji
Prvi, iako carski, mi je ostao u lijepom sjecanju, a drgi-vbac koooooma  :Sad: 
Tako da, samo ti uzivaj i dalje!

----------


## Ginger

Bluebella bravi za zivahnog muskica  :Smile: 
Jedva cekam da vidim avatare kad se prikopcam na komp!

A zna doc tko sam ja jos od druge bebe  :Smile:  prokljuvili me on i Patrik jos prije tri godine, he he

----------


## Ginger

E, a meni ovaj  tjedan zavrsava godisnji  :Sad:  vracam se na kontinet di me ceka ambrozija  :Crying or Very sad:  i kaos na poslu....
Ne znam koji vrag mi je to trebalo, mogla sam vec biti na bolovanju, ah....

----------


## sejla

Drage moje trudnice, evo da vas malo pozdravim i poželim svima lijepe trudnoće i bezbolne porode, uživajte sa svojim mišićima  :Heart:   :Love:  Baš je bilo prelijepo pripadati ovoj temi  :Smile: 
Posebno mi je bilo drago pročitati za linalenu, prije dvije godine smo se pratile na Češkoj, kad sam se tek priključila i učila  :Smile:  
Friškim mamicama čestitke!!!!!

 :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

Evo napokon sam na kompu, i avatari su vam stvarno  :Zaljubljen:  *Blubella i Bubimitka* jel to 4D slikano? bas se super vidi!!
Ali *Mini Moe* je stvarno kolačić mali slatki...uh prekrasna je...
*Snupi* dobrodošla, i nek što prije prođu te mučnine, znam kako ti je... 
*Mimi* doci ce ona, polako.... i ja je cekam  :Very Happy: 
*Ginger* a mogla si na bolovanje...  :Wink:

----------


## butterfly101

Snupi cestitam na ulasku u klub....sretno do kraja,ja mucnine nisam imala ni dan pa ne kapim kako je to,ali neka sto prije prodju!

----------


## Muma

*snupi* dobrodošla! I nek mučnine brzo prođu!
*vatra* i ti imaš lijepi avatar! Da ne hvalimo samo *Bluebellin*  :Razz:

----------


## Bluebella

> drage moje trudnice od danas sam dio vasega tima  ali  me ne bude bas cesto jer imam mucnine cijeli dan!


čestitam i nek je sretno do kraja  :Klap:  mučnine obično prođu oko 12tt...




> *Blubella i Bubimitka* jel to 4D slikano? bas se super vidi!!


*Vatra* i ti imaš novi avatar... napreduje beba  :Very Happy: 
to je 4D. meni doktor već od 10tt snima 4D i od svakog pregleda imam CD sa slikama i snimkama.

----------


## vatra86

Ma moj je bembo jos mali iako je na 6+5 bio velicine za 7+6 tako je dr napisao... Ovo u 4D stvarno super izgleda..imamo mi tu u Istri jednu privatnicu koja radi 4D uzv pa kad bembo naraste i mi cemo to isprobati..

----------


## Vrci

Da, meni je tvoj bebač baš veliki. Moj je bio na 6+1 4,3mm. Iako brzo rastu iz dana u dan


Ja ću poluditi, zadnjih par dana kao da moj želudac samo ispusti hranu - stalno sam gladna...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Vatra je 3D/4D (u cemu je uopce razlika!?!), nama isto doc svaki put uslika hrpu takvih slikica i snimi cd  :Smile: 
Ova u mom avataru trenutno je slikica sa 12 tt  :Smile: 

Snupi dobro nam dosla i nek te mucnine sto prije prodju.....

Mi sutra idemo na pregled pred godisnji, nadam se da ce nam dozvoliti kupanje  :Undecided:

----------


## Vrci

4d je 3d plus vrijeme. Znaci video gdje gledate kako se beba mice, a sve je kao ove 3d slike

Ako sam dobro skuzila

----------


## Bubimitka81

> 4d je 3d plus vrijeme. Znaci video gdje gledate kako se beba mice, a sve je kao ove 3d slike
> 
> Ako sam dobro skuzila


A moguce da je to u pitanju  :Unsure: 
Samo ti papaj dok mozes i imas opravdanje  :Smile: 
Salim se, jedi zdravo, izbjegavaj gluposti, a ti napadi gladi ce proci...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Trudnice moje kako spavate? Meni se uopce ne spava, evo trenutno imam dojam da je podne, za poluditi... Nije da ne spavam, ali ono idem u krevet jer je kao vrijeme za spavanje i onda sto je najbolje uglavnom brzo zaspim  :Laughing: 
Samo me malo brine sto uvijek legnem na bok, a probudim se na ledjima jer tako inace najbolje spavam.... A namjestit se udobno postaje sve vise prava misija, sta ce tek biti kasnije, do poroda jos 3 mjeseca....

----------


## butterfly101

Evo i ja brojim zvijezde... kao spava mi se al nikako zaspat. Spavam na boku i ledjima,ne mogu vise na trbuhu....al da mi je zaspati!!!!

----------


## Bluebella

> Evo i ja brojim zvijezde... kao spava mi se al nikako zaspat. Spavam na boku i ledjima,ne mogu vise na trbuhu....al da mi je zaspati!!!!


ja još niti ne pomišljam otići u krevet je sigurno ne budem zaspala... i tak svaku noć  :Undecided:  a i kad zaspem oko 3h bude mi vruće, ako upalim klimu hladno mi je (iako nije u sobi), sanjam ružne snove.... tak da evo me u dnevnom, jednom rukom tipkam, drugu držim na buši jer se malac vrti  :Smile:

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure nadam se da ste se naspavale nocas.
mi juce bili kod cike doktora i bebe rastu mada jedna manja jedna veca, vec sad nisu isti. jedino jajnici jos uvijek ogromni od hiperstimulacije al valjda ce se i to smiriti.

----------


## linalena

dobro jutro dobri ljudi dobre volje i sa srcem ispod svoga srca

boss da tvoja dječica budu ili   :balon:  ili  :Love:  biti će tvoji bebosi

mi bili jučer u Esplanada na Soul Fingersima pa završili u gradu na večeri (crni rižoto mmm), jer smo s pola koncerta otišli koliko sam ja bila gladna, a onda sam pojela jedva pol tanjura, a ajme kak mi je bilo fino. Al nejde u me i nejde, probala ja na silu pa mi je postalo slabo. Nisam čak ni sladić mogla

Ja u 10 više  ne mogu gledati koliko mi se spava, sinoć legli u 11 i onda sam spavala ko top do malo prije, uz naravno buđenja na wc. Zadnjih dana mi je baš pojačan umor, možda zbog vrućina. Danas idem na VV endokrincu

cure u kojim tjednima su vam cice dobile žile i potamnile bradavice?  čini mi se da mi se žile počinju nazirati

----------


## butterfly101

Jutro cure, 
bluebella, spavas... Samo daj da nadoknadis nocno zujanje  :Kiss: 
Boss kiss bebicama i samo neka rastu 
Linlena i mene prva dva mj drzao takav umor da sam mogla i na nogama zaspati. Ali to mi je naglo proslo. Meni nisu odma potamnile ali zile su iskocile i sad se jaaaaako vide negdje oko 9tt. Jako su mi cike narasle i ne stanem u niti jedan moji grudnjak od prije...mm sav ponosan,jucer bili na moru i kaze on "opa kako ti dobro stoji ovaj kupaci" a pogled lansirao u moje ponosno poprsje  :Smile:  .

----------


## Vrci

Meni se čini da su mi jedan dan bradavice tamnije, drugi da su normalne. Ali čitala sam da se to baš vidi već oko 12.tjedna

Žile imam osjećaj da su oduvijek vidljive...al ne znam, nisam prije toliko proučavala sise  :Laughing:

----------


## boss

ja tek juce skontala kolike su moje kad sam krenula doktoru nisu uspjele stati ni u jedan grudnjak , jos kad sam obukla haljinu sa dekolteom jadni mi muz poludio nije mogao skinuti pogled sa njih. ja neznam kako je kod vas al ja vec sad muku mucim sa gacama kupila prije 15 dana xl i sad mi opet male stezu me.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jutro curice, moze kavica?  :Coffee: 

Linalena meni su zile iskocile i bradavicd potamnile tek oko 10-12 tt, do tad sam i ja mogla stalno spavati i onda se sve unormalilo, a sad mi se i ne spava...

----------


## butterfly101

kavica,kavica,pa kako da ne!!!!! jooo ja zaboravila, usredotočila se na cike  :Klap: , hvala bubi!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

Jutro.. Ja bi mogla spavati cijeli dan... Spavam od 23 do 9-10. S naravno prekidima zbog nocnog pisanja i popodne otspavam 1-2 sata..a ostalo se izlezavam.. Meni cike narasle dovoljno da su mi grudnjaci mali, pa sam si kupila topice ali i to ce brzo doci malo, zile se kao malo nadziru ali ja sam mrsava pa... E i pitanje, kad maternica bude dovoljno velika da se osjeti da je trbuscic tvrd, jer ja kad stojim dole u predjelu maternice mi bude tvrdo a kad lezim ne.valjda ste skuzile pitanje.. 
E i ja castim cedevitom od grejpa ili narance, ledenom..

----------


## Bluebella

> Jutro cure, 
> bluebella, spavas... Samo daj da nadoknadis nocno zujanje  .


Jutrooo svima... danas svi nesto uranili i odmah o cicama  :Smile: 
I ja uranila ... isla socijalcu po doznake kad on na godisnjem, pise mjenja ga taj i taj doktor... kad i on na godisnjem. bas im je super taj dogovor tko kad ide na godisnji....
Evo me u arena centru na kavi, pa idem kupiti novi grudnjak za moje nabujale (.)(.) Rastu ko lude...

----------


## Vrci

> . ja neznam kako je kod vas al ja vec sad muku mucim sa gacama kupila prije 15 dana xl i sad mi opet male stezu me.


Tu sam i ja. Već sam stavila nekoliko gaća na "poslije poroda" hrpu. Stežu me, niske su mi, ne odgovaraju...

Jučer sam shvatila zašto trudnička odjeća ima onu navlaku preko trbuha - meni sve klizi prema dolje, valjda to zadržava  :Laughing:  A tek sam u 11.tjednu, što će biti dalje...

----------


## tina29

ej trudničice!
ajme i ja muku mučim sa sisama,baš neki dan rekla mužu da su mi opet narasle,a on ko i vaši sav sretan  :Smile: 
muku mučim i sa gačama,ne znam ni sama kolko sam ih več kupila,imama osječaj da stalno kupujem gače i to svaki put sve veče i veče  :Laughing: 
vidim i vi neke loše spavate,tak i ja,uopče mi se u zadnje vrijeme ne spava,pa onda čitam do jedno pol dva,dva i spavam onda do 11,12 s tim da idem jedno tri puta na wc!
ajme meni kaj če biti u ponedjeljak kad predviđaju 38 stupnjeva,moram si neki ratni plan složiti jer ču prošvikati od vručine,a klima mi smeta jer stalno kišem,kolko sam prije obožavala vručine sad mi i nisu tolko drage bar ne ove iznad 30,al to je tak kad si trudan!
cure uživajte mi i mazite bušeke! puse!

----------


## đurđa76

> dobro jutro cure nadam se da ste se naspavale nocas.
> mi juce bili kod cike doktora i bebe rastu mada jedna manja jedna veca, vec sad nisu isti. jedino jajnici jos uvijek ogromni od hiperstimulacije al valjda ce se i to smiriti.


super za dvije bebice,čestitam,koliko si sad trudna,i kolika je razlika kod beba?

----------


## Argente

meni su izbili prištevi po preponama, rekla mi je kozmetičarka da je to od guranja u gaće koje sam prerasla :facepalm:

----------


## Muma

> meni su izbili prištevi po preponama, rekla mi je kozmetičarka da je to od guranja u gaće koje sam prerasla


Ha ha ha, ne daš se svom broju, ha? 
Meni još donji dio paše, ali su mi cice počele ispadati iz grudnjaka. Žile su mi od početka vidljive ali mi bradavice nisu nešto posebno tamnije, ali su zato ekstremno velike  :Shock:  Nije da sam im trenutno fan, ali kaj ću  :Laughing:  Imat će mali ciconja posla kad se rodi, nadam se  :Smile: 
Nadam se da uspješno riješavate ove vrućina, naročito cure koje su daleko dogurale i uskoro očekuju najslađi susret.

----------


## 123beba

eto mene konačno na pc-u... Avatari su vam predivni svi od reda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Vidim da se sve borite sa ovim ivnim trudničkim tegobicama... nema veze, sve će to proći, a onda stižu predivne mrvice! 

Ja sam si uspjela naći gaće koje su dosta nisko rezane pa su mi bile dobre čitavu trudnoću... a bradavice su mi odmah u prvim tjednima počele zauzimati sve veći i veći teeritorij na mojim (.)(.)... baš mi se to nije svidjelo, no kako je tako je... isto tako su mi se po čitavom tijelu više vidjele sve žile (a pogotovo po sisiama).

Cure, samo uživajte i mazite mrvice! šaljemo vam puse moja curka i ja!

----------


## linalena

ajme koja divna beba, divna - neka joj je sa srećom

----------


## Muma

Dobila sam neki osip po buši. Neću dizati prašinu večeras, s nadom da ga sutra ujutro neće biti!  :durise:

----------


## butterfly101

*123beba* ma mrvica mala preslatka  :Yes:

----------


## amazonka

123 beba, preslatka je!
i sada uživaj u tako željenom majčinstvu!!!

----------


## Runa

> od cetvrtka vam se i ja valjda pridruzujem, samo da velim Runa je rodila curicu!



Pozdrav svima, Tonka i ja zahvaljujemo na čestitkama!  :Kiss: 

Sretno curke <3

----------


## vatra86

Jutro trbusaste.. Evo kava kuhana pa tko pije moze se posluziti, ima caja i hladne cedevite i sendvici..
Ja sam se probudila nocas u 4 i po i vise nikako zaspati, sad idem biti neodgovorna i ipak se malo bucnut u more jer mu ne mogu odoljeti i prevruce mi je...

Runa svidja mi se ime Tonka i ja mislim dati to ime ako bude cura.. Uzivajte!

Muma kakav osip? Jel prosao?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Runa čestitam na Tonki, meni je isto predivno ime i bilo mi je jedno od favorita za curu...
Ja se noćas nekoliko puta probudila sva u znoju baš je pretoplo a još ne mogu spavati sa otvorenim prozorom tako da sam se digla u 7 i upalila klimu

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure , ja juce skinula gace i rjesila se problema nosim siroke sorceve i divno mi je. jos malo pa ulazimo u 9 tt a izgledam ko da sam u 5 mjesecu ja mrsava i mala a stomak ogroman , a nije ni cudo s obzirom da ih je dvoje a pored njih jos ogromni jajnici koji se jos nisu smirili od hiperstimulacije.  cure cuvajte se  vrucine.

----------


## butterfly101

Jutro cure,evo ja nocas do dva nisam ni pokusala spavati,sad sam se digla pa odmaram na kaucu!  neznam sta bi po ovoj vrucini kuhala,ufa!
Mimi jucer sam bas mislila na tebe,kako si i dali moras stalno mirovati?  U kojem si sad tocno tjadnu?

----------


## Muma

Jutro svim bušama, velikim i malim  :Smile: !
Ništa ni od mog spavanja noćas, i još sam od jutra bljak raspoloženja. Još bi i shoppihg možda popravio stvar da nije suša na računu  :Sad: 
*vatra* prošao je osip, nemam pojma od čega je to bilo ali se nadam da neće više!
*Runa* čestitam na curki!
*Mali Mimi* jesi nam ti to slijedeća za dočekati malenu guzu? A gdje nam je *medonija*, nije njoj termin sad negdje, i s obzirom na bliziće....?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Jutro cure,evo ja nocas do dva nisam ni pokusala spavati,sad sam se digla pa odmaram na kaucu!  neznam sta bi po ovoj vrucini kuhala,ufa!
> Mimi jucer sam bas mislila na tebe,kako si i dali moras stalno mirovati?  U kojem si sad tocno tjadnu?


Ne moram uopće mirovati zasad, kupam se čak sam bila malo i na fešti pred neki dan....ma dobro mi je, trudnoća mi stvarno nije nešto problematična osim što sam imala problema s kičmom ali mi je kiropraktičar pomogao, sad sam punih 34 t. imam ja još do poroda vremena. Samo mi se spava puno više nego inače i jako mi je vruće.

----------


## medonija

*Muma* vještice jedna, baš si mislim idem se javit curama .... čitam ja vas sve redovito, ali nemam niš "pametnog" za reći  :Laughing: 

da vas utješim što se tiče spavanja, sad kad se sjetim, to su valjda neke hormonalne faze: 1.tromjesečje sam bila sva "potrgana", nisam se mogla naspavat nikako, od 7navečer do 7 ujutro nije bilo dosta, a još sam tad radila i nisam stigla ništa drugo osim ili biti na poslu ili doma spavati...
onda u 2. trom. sam ponoći gledala filmove, čitala knjige, surfala... uredno bi nakon wc oko 2h bila budna do ca 5h... a onda opet 3.trom. svakim danom sve više spavanja, da sad na kraju zadnjih ca 2 tjedna mogu samo spavat i nikad dosta.... mislila sam da je zbog normabela, ali ni njih ne pijem već danima(rekao dr da pustimo kontrakcije, vrijeme je da odrade svoje :Yes: ) i svejedno samo spavam... od 22-23h do 8-9h pa još tokom dana ca 2sata... ovo tokom noći naravno da idem na wc nekoliko puta, sigurno 4-5, ali vjerujte mi da je to u nekom polusnu, kao da i nisam bila... znam da idem, ali ne znam čak ni koliko puta :Rolling Eyes: 

btw.Muma osip može biti od znoja, vručine, ja se svako jutro probudim sa crvenim vratom i "međusisjem" :Laughing:  i svrbi ko vrag ali nakon tuširanja prođe, eventualno namažem malo nevenom kremom :Wink:

----------


## 123beba

pa cure, koliko vas je budno po noći, mogle ste neki tulum dogovorit!  :Smile: 
tko može neka uživa na moru, a tko ne, neka se spašava klimom! Što se tiče kuhanja, meni su idealne one hladne salate po ovakvom vremenu...

----------


## medonija

123beba sad tek vidim avatar, curka je bombon!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## beilana

Citam vas i cudim se. Ja sam spavala stalno i samo sam umorna bila. Zadnjih mjesec dana u bolnici samo s budna bila za jelo posjete i vizitu. Sve ostalo sam prespavala

Zile nna sisama su mi se pocele vidjet nakon poroda a bradavice mi uopce nisu potamnile. Jos uvijek su ruzicaste svijetle ko i prije poroda

----------


## innu

Runa čestitke na curici, baš ima lijepo ime :Zaljubljen: 
Curke, slikice su prekrasne!

----------


## tina29

*123 beba* curka je med medeni!
*runa* čestike na tonki,ime je predivno!
ostale trudnice uživajte i pazite se vručina,ja odoh bakici na ručak,imendan joj je pa časti  :Smile: 
puse!

----------


## Muma

Stvarno su bebice preslatke! Dajte nam se malo češće javite da možemo gledati te slatkiše i guštati dok ne stignu naši!  :Smile: 
*medonija* hvala, ne znam kak mi nije sinulo, izgleda da je izbio od vrućine jer sam imala dugotrajno druženje s pećnicom jučer, iako meni osobno nije bilo uopće strašno. Ja sam cijelo vrijeme razmišljala da nisam nešto krivo pojela  :facepalm:  Jesi spremna da upoznaš svoju malenu ekipu?

----------


## Mali Mimi

medonija pa ti bi mogla svaki čas ako ti je puni termin 19.8.

----------


## medonija

da, da, mi smo "u visokom startu", ali ja sam se davnih dana dogovorila s mojom dječicom da je susret 01.08. i izgleda da bu tak i bilo :Klap: 

u ponedjeljak nam je punih 37tt i imamo kontrolu u TA, nekak imam osjećaj da bude dr rekao da sam se počela otvarat i da dođem odem doma po stvari, iako tako sam mislila i za prošlu kontrolu prije tjedan dana pa niš od toga...
ali obzirom na virozu 2-3 dana ovaj tjedan i priličan kašalj, ako me naprezanje od kašlja nije otvorilo onda stvarno ne znam, na trenutke sam mislila da će mi koja beba izletit :Laughing: 
šalu na stranu, ali predviđam scenarij: u pon mi dr kaže da dođem sa stvarima uto ili sri, tamo ležim dan-dva i u čet se mazim s mojom dječicom(naravno nakon ekspresnog i bezbolnog poroda :Grin:   )

----------


## Mali Mimi

he,he medonija ti si već sve isplanirala ali mogla bi ranije već si dosta i dogurala s obzirom na blizance, meni je dr. rekao da je za blizanačku t. 35 tt već ko da si u terminu

----------


## ljubilica

*medonija* naravno da će biti ekspresan i bezbolan  :Klap: 
još malo i grlite se

----------


## Argente

neće ona ranije, predobro joj je ovako

----------


## medonija

pa da, 90% blizanaca se rodi 36-38tt...
ali je meni na zadnjoj kontroli rekao da obzirom kak ja to nosim i da sam skroz zatvorena da se njemu čini da ne bu prije 38tt...čak je htjeo tek tad kontrolu, ali je onda ipak rekao ajde vidimo se za svaki slulčaj na 37tt

----------


## medonija

> neće ona ranije, predobro joj je ovako


pa je, nemogu se požalit :Laughing: 
teško mi je jedino kad ležim prebacit se s jedne na drugu stranu, ali inače sam si super!

a za porod, kaže mm da će to biti "rafalno" :Laughing:

----------


## medonija

e da i zaboravila sam reći za trnce i utrnute ruke, meni pomogle vježbe za vratnu kralježnicu koje mi je dala dr :Klap: 

istina još su mi utrnuta jagodica kažiprsta i srednjaka, ali to je ništa naspram prije je bila cijela ruka od lakta

pa eto, ako netko ima sličnih problema za ove vježbe pogledajte malo na netu "vježbe za vratnu kralježnicu", otprilike je to to što je meni dala u brošuri, ponovit 3-5 puta tokom dana

----------


## butterfly101

*medonija*ma bravo za plan, nadam se da će biti sve po ps-u ! 
Puno sreće!

----------


## Moe

medonija, sretno!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## medonija

hvala curke!  :Kiss: 

vidim nema nikog popodne online... nadam se da ili njonjate pod klimom ili se brčkate u moru... ove "morske" molim da umoće malo guzu i za mene, to mi jedino fali, ali to bi valjda stvarno bilo "kruha preko pogače" u ovako odličnoj trudnoći...

*Mini Moe* me svaki put obori s nogu :Zaljubljen:  izgleda da je prava pozerica za fotkanje!

----------


## Muma

Jutarce!!!
Kavica je skuhana, kuhače uvalite mužićima ili svekrvama i danas samo hladovina, klima, cedevite, limunade, dobra knjiga ili kupanac!  :Dancing Fever: 
Za nas koje nemamo izbora što se tiče kuhinje, nek nam je veselo  :pivo:

----------


## butterfly101

Hehe jutro... Svidja mi se kako nam muma lijep dan isplanirala,super i ja te vec pocinjem slusati.  Kiss svima i malim bebicama!  :Kiss:

----------


## Bluebella

jutro drage moje... nakon jučerašnje subote meni bi jedna rakijica dobro došla  :Grin:  imali smo upoznavanje moje obitelji sa obitelji od MD... s obzirom da nismo vjenčani nisu se do sada ni upoznali... aime meni, nek je i to prošlo. osim što smo slušali non stop kak nije u redu da se nećemo vjenčati i kak nije u redu da nećemo krstiti dijete  :ban:  (iako ni moji ni njegovi ne idu crkvu niti su ikad išli) ostalo je prošlo ok. dragi i ja se ko neka dva školarca osječali  :Laughing:  inače temu vjenčanja nam roditelji više ne smiju spominjati, al sad u duetu su jedni drugima bili "vjetar u leđa"...
al ok, i to smo morali preživjeti, od mojih smo otišli, njegove smo iskipali usput i vratili se doma u zg u našu oazu mira daleko od svih!

*123beba* Tonkica ti je prekrasna  :Heart: 
*Muma* i ti imaš novi avatar... kockice su se posložile pa je i za to došlo vrijeme  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bluebella

> *123beba* Tonkica ti je prekrasna


ja sam se malo zeznula  :Embarassed:  Tonka je Runina curica ...  :Embarassed: 
*Runa* čestitam na Tonkici.. a *123beba* curica je preslatka 

p.s. previše postova je bilo od petka pa sam sve pobrkala  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

*bluebella* a joj, pa bio je to naporan dan... sad samo uživajte jer formalnost je riješena, sva sreća da ste u svojem gnjezdu daleko od svih! kiss malom frajeriću u buši

----------


## Muma

He he *Bluebella*, vidim da smo u sličnim situacijama, samo smo mi malo više "požurili" od vas pa smo starce upoznali tik prije nego sam zatrudnila  :Laughing:  Da, vjerojatno su takve priče šok za ostale cure, ali sad bi trebala na široko o tome zašto se nisu upoznali ranije (ukratko, ne žive u istom gradu, njegovi gotovo ne izlaze iz kuće a kamo li grada  :Nope: , niti je itko pokazivao želju itd itd itd). Uglavnom, mi ćemo se i vjenčati i krstiti bebača jer ja to želim.
I da, kockice su se napokon posložile pa je drugi avatar  :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

hej trudnice  jedno pitanje, da ne pijem samo vodu dragi mi je kupio sok od ananasa(vindijin) sad sad sam nasla niz podataka da ga ne smijemo piti a vec sa popila pola case, drugo jeden juhu jer mi najvise pase sad  dok su vucnine i mucnine(pojela sam i dva peršina) , inace prije trudnoce sav korijen persina iz juhe bio je moj sad me muci jer sam procitala da je i on stetan. Valjda mi se se ne  bude nista dogodilo. Imate li kakav popis namirnica koje bi trebalo izbjegavati?

----------


## Ginger

snupi, ne brigaj, nista ti nece biti
ja sam uvijek jela juhe u hektolitirma, sve 5
izbjegavaj sirovi meso i bilo sto sirovo, peri dobro voce i povrce, izbjegavaj salatu od svjezeg kupusa, tj. bilo kakve salate po vani zbog higijenskih uvjeta
ne preporucuju se velike kolicine jetrica i velike ribe tipa tune i morskog psa
sve ostalo umjereno

Bluebella, sad kad si to prezivjela mozes uzivati u miru u ostatku trudnoce

----------


## Muma

*snupi* ne smiješ ni nepasterizirano mlijeko i svježe sireve s placa, mozzarelu, fetu... Tvrde sireve smiješ. Ja si mlijeko prokuham. 
Ali neće ti ništa biti, samo ako ne pretjeruješ s nečim nedozvoljenim. Ja sam jela i salamu i paštetu i boli me đon, ne jedem to često.

----------


## Vrci

Ja jedem sve, umjereno. Jedem i paštetu i salame i slatko... nakon svega, ne treba mi još živciranje što i koliko je zabranjeno ili dopušteno

Mlijeko prokuham, voće i povrće dobro operem, i to je to

Inače ja zadnjih par dana budem gladna, i to jako. Kad krenem jesti, ne mogu puno pojesti. Valjda od vrućina. Fakat užas osjećaj. Prije nikad nisam tako loše podnosila ljeto

----------


## Moe

> *Mini Moe* me svaki put obori s nogu izgleda da je prava pozerica za fotkanje!


Je, je, voli se fotkati  :Smile: 
Hvala!
Jedva čekamo Zlo i Naopako!

----------


## butterfly101

nešto mi nije jasno, zašto ne ananas a kad sam krenula u mpo vode svugdje sam nailazila kako je ananas preporučljiv i zdrav! :Shock: 

inače ja jedem baš sve! Rečeno mi je izbjegavati samo sirovo meso i školjke,a za vrijeme dojenja izbaciti te neke namirnice!

----------


## maca papucarica

:Heart:  Samo da posaljemo veliki poljubac svim okruglicama i dragocjenim tereticima koje nose, cestitamo svim mamicama, a terminusicama pozelimo najljepsi skori susret!  :Heart: 

Dugujem vam pricu sa poroda, uskoro...  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

*Maco* pa baš sam se u zadnje vrijeme pitala gdje si... javila si da si rodila i nestala.. drago mi je da je sve ok  :Smile: 
Klempo je preslatki  :Zaljubljen:  i uopce nije "klempo"  :Razz: 
uživajte doma u maženju  :Love:

----------


## maca papucarica

> *Maco* pa baš sam se u zadnje vrijeme pitala gdje si... javila si da si rodila i nestala.. drago mi je da je sve ok 
> Klempo je preslatki  i uopce nije "klempo" 
> uživajte doma u maženju


Bb, hranim, presvlacim, mazim, uspavljujem pa onda sve ispocetka...vidjet ces uskoro  :Smile: 

A, iskreno, i trebala sam mali predah od ovog divnog foruma na kojem sam provela velik dio od zadnje 2 i pol godine svog zivota.

I falili ste mi  :Love:

----------


## ljubilica

> jutro drage moje... nakon jučerašnje subote meni bi jedna rakijica dobro došla  imali smo upoznavanje moje obitelji sa obitelji od MD... s obzirom da nismo vjenčani nisu se do sada ni upoznali... aime meni, nek je i to prošlo. osim što smo slušali non stop kak nije u redu da se nećemo vjenčati i kak nije u redu da nećemo krstiti dijete  (iako ni moji ni njegovi ne idu crkvu niti su ikad išli) ostalo je prošlo ok. dragi i ja se ko neka dva školarca osječali  inače temu vjenčanja nam roditelji više ne smiju spominjati, al sad u duetu su jedni drugima bili "vjetar u leđa"...
> al ok, i to smo morali preživjeti, od mojih smo otišli, njegove smo iskipali usput i vratili se doma u zg u našu oazu mira daleko od svih!
> 
> *123beba* Tonkica ti je prekrasna 
> *Muma* i ti imaš novi avatar... kockice su se posložile pa je i za to došlo vrijeme


meni je to bio jedan od najgorih dana u životu apsolutno nepotreban... gluma sve u 16 (ne doslovno) i komplementiranje sve u 16. još je kod nas običaj da oni mene darivaju ali i ja njih sve  :Laughing:  al to je već OT.. trebalo bi otvoriti novi temu

----------


## nov@

Pozdrav trudnice, evo mene u sobi na 39.8 C, neznam kak vi preživljavate ali ja umirem od vručine, čak se i voda u bazenčeku vani uspjela pregrijati  :gaah: 
*medonija*sretno!  :Smile: 
*muma*nadam se da ne pečeš kolače po ovoj vručini i pregrijavaš bušu  :Smile: 
*snupi*jesu se smirile mučnine?

Ja sam inače u 10+4tt, u srijedu imamo UZV i sva sam na trncima OPET! Svi simptomi mi opet nestali, cice se smanjile jaaako, jedino su mi ostale jake glavobolje svaki dan....
inače, i prosli put prije UZV mi se to sve desilo, sve lađe mi potonule a bilo je nakraju sve ok. mozda je stres kriv??  :Rolling Eyes: 
Sad bi trebali ti simptomi i popuštati već....ili? Da živčanim do srijede?  :cupakosu:

----------


## Bluebella

> Ja sam inače u 10+4tt, u srijedu imamo UZV i sva sam na trncima OPET! Svi simptomi mi opet nestali, cice se smanjile jaaako, jedino su mi ostale jake glavobolje svaki dan....
> inače, i prosli put prije UZV mi se to sve desilo, sve lađe mi potonule a bilo je nakraju sve ok. mozda je stres kriv?? 
> Sad bi trebali ti simptomi i popuštati već....ili? Da živčanim do srijede?


nemoj živčaniti nego samo polako... i srijeda će doći  :Wink:  i bit će sve ok. meni se isto dešavala da mi se činilo da su se cike smanjile i mjerkala sam ih i gledala, pa jedan dan bradavice tamnije, sutra svijetlije i tak  :Rolling Eyes:  bude te prošlo to mjerkanje iza 12.. 13tt.. 
jedna mi je frendica rekla (izgubila je dvije trudnoće): da nešto nije u redu vjeruj mi znala bi.. tak da, opusti se malo, stres ti sada ne treba!

----------


## nov@

> nemoj živčaniti nego samo polako... i srijeda će doći  i bit će sve ok. meni se isto dešavala da mi se činilo da su se cike smanjile i mjerkala sam ih i gledala, pa jedan dan bradavice tamnije, sutra svijetlije i tak  bude te prošlo to mjerkanje iza 12.. 13tt.. 
> jedna mi je frendica rekla (izgubila je dvije trudnoće): da nešto nije u redu vjeruj mi znala bi.. tak da, opusti se malo, stres ti sada ne treba!


nooo stalno to mjerkanje, proučavanje hehehe već idem i sebi na nerve a i mužu polako kad mu počnem iznositi svoje teorije  :Laughing:

----------


## corinaII

Evo ja u 16 tt i ponekad još uvijek osjetim neku blagu bol u predjelu maternice- nešto kao da ću dobiti m ali to traje kratko i nije neka jaka bol. Dali se trebam zabrinuti ili se to maternica širi?

----------


## medonija

*nov@*  ne živčanit i čupat kosu, naravno da je sve ok!  i ne stalno preispitivat kojekakve simptome i ne-simptome, jedini ispravan stav je " ja sam trudna i to je to!"   :Yes:  znam da je to lako ovako reči, ali probajte se opustit....
isto vrijedi i za razne bolove i probadanja u maternici i jajnicima, pogotovo kod nas koje smo imale stimulacije...
mene kad god su počele "lovit" neke zle misli, samo sam ponavljala ko mantru rječi mog gina: "sve je to normalno, maternica se rasteže, tijelo se mijenja, hormoni rade, to je DRUGO stanje. sve je to ok. jedino što treba zabrinuti je krvavi ili sl. iscjedak i jaka, ali baš JAKA bol, sve drugo je potpuno uredu" 
zato cure *THINK PINK!*  :Preskace uze:

----------


## 123beba

corina, ništa ne brini... to je normalno za trudnoću... Sretno!  :Wink:

----------


## beilana

Cure izivajte u trudnoci. Brzo prode, prebrzo. Sad mi zao kaj nisam mm-a  vise iskoristavala :D
Maco napokon vidimo tvog klempica koj je presladak. Vi ste malo mladi od nas, jel tako? 
Saljemo vam pusa ja i moja princez krafnica

----------


## Muma

*maco* "klempo" je prekrasan! Nek si ti uzela malo odmora od nas, pa uživala si sa svojom malom mazom.
*nov@* sve će biti ok. Ali normalno je da nismo flegma. Meni su izgleda počele BH kontrakcije, ali pokušavam gledati na to ko na normalan simptom trudnoće. Uzimam magnezij i to je to. Ja idem u utorak na uzv i jeeeedva čekam! To je "neslužbeni" uzv (privilegije) pa će biti lakše dogurati do onog 9.8.
*beilana* pusa tvojoj krafnici! Slatka je mala bucka!

----------


## butterfly101

*maco* preslatki frajerčić mali!!!!

Tako su mi predivni svi vaši avatarčići sa toliko željenim i iščekivanim bebicama da ja jedva čekam doći na red! Čini mi se tako daleko kaoda sam uvijek u istom tjednu trudnoće,nikako ne prolazi!

*corina* draga nemoj se brinuti, iskreno i ja sam bila sva na trncima, možda si počela osiječati prve pomake bebe. Ja sam ih osjetila u 18tt kao nekakvo štecanje živca,neznam kako da to opišem,ali kao tik-tik-tik. Čitala sam da žene sitnije građe i mršavice mogu ranije osijetiti pomake (ja tu ne spadam).

*nov@* srijeda če brzo, makar ja idem u petak na 4d i već sad stalno mislim na taj dan, pa da te utješim, ti si ipak dva dana prije mene! kiss

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam u četvrtak, čeka me kombinirani. Već sad sve na veliko planiram za bebu, nadam se da će uz potvrditi da je sve u redu

Mene isto najviše strah dok stavi uzv i dok se ne pojavi slika da se vidi da je sve ok...uf ti trenuci dugo traju

----------


## medonija

jutro curke!

evo da i ja poslužim ranojutarnju kavu, čaj, limunadu, sokić i doručak po željama :Smile: 
ja upravo doručkujem, kavica se kuha, pa idem probudit dragog, sebe uredit i idemo u Petrovu!  :Very Happy: 
jooj jedva čekam, baš me zanima kaj bu bilo!
kad sam se probudila nešto me štrecnulo i baš sam si pomislila kak bi me mogli ulovit trudovi ili otić voda tamo u čekaoni!  :Laughing: 

danas lijepo hladite bušice, ko može u moru, ko ne u kadi, papajte salatice i voće i čuvajte se!
javim vjesti!

----------


## boss

jutro cure 
i medonija sretno .

----------


## linalena

jutro

medonija sretno

a ja zadnjih dana nikada umornija, valjda sam jučer odspavala pol dana, jedino idem na wc (a još se najela lubenice)

Meni je sutra pregled , biti će 8+0,  i već si stalno razmišljam kako ću odmah s vrata reć ajmo prvo UZV, onda ostali bakrači. Danas bi se trebala depilirati, pedikirati, ufff kozmetičarka na g.o

----------


## anddu

> jedino što treba zabrinuti je krvavi ili sl. iscjedak i jaka, ali baš JAKA bol, sve drugo je potpuno uredu" 
> zato cure *THINK PINK!*


Moram se referirati na ovo, kao prvo cure mi ovdje nismo liječnici, i za sve nedoumice koje imate savjetujte se s liječnikom koji vam vodi tudnoću. Mene je iskustvo naučilo da je bolje puhati na hladno nego doći prekasno. Hospitaliziana sam zbog otvaranja unutarnjeg ušća u 27 tt a nije mi Medonija bila JAKA bol. Osjećala sam PMS bolove i kontrakcije, za koje sam prvo mislila da su BH kontrakcije, kad ono ja završila na tokolizi. Ne želim nikoga plašiti, ali slušajte svoje instinkte. Bolje pitati i otići na ontrolu više nego ništa ne napraviti

----------


## Muma

*medonija*  :Very Happy:   :Klap:   :Bye:  sretnooooo!

Sve smo nešto u pregledima ovaj tjedan, nadam se da će to biti lijep tjedan! Ja isto idem na 4d (imam već uplaćeno) samo ne znam kad da odem  :Undecided: 

Svima želim lijep dan!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Slažem se s anddu ima puno toga što ne znamo i bolje sve provjeriti. Ja sam isto tako imala neki glupi iscjedak dosta dugo i pitala sam dr.za to, uzeo mi je briseve i ispalo da imam bakteriju koja je mogla uzrokovati preuranjeni porod, a nisam imala bolove samo iscjedak za koji sam mislila da je candida.

----------


## linalena

meni jako paše svježi sir, no ne znam da li je siguran onaj s placa? Iako najčešće kupujemo od Veronike, koji dolazi u plastičnoj kutijici, s datumom i vjerujem da je prošao kontrolu.
Jedem oko 6 obroka: doručak ili večera - ili sendvič s jogurtom, ili zdjelica sira s jogurtom i mekinjama
ručak razdijelim u 2 obroka, jedan oko 1-2 a drugi oko 4-5
i još 2 obroka - voće ili sladoled
i dalje sam na 70kg (165cm) - vjerujem da je to kaj sam smršavila 10 kg itekako zaslužno za T - i mm i ja bili na Dukanu

----------


## Inesz

Linalena, ne svježem siru koji kupuješ od "kumica" na placu. Može sadržavati bakteriju Listeriu koja može izazvati spontani pobačaj. Inudsutrijski svježi sirevi trebali bi biti sigurni za konzumaciju.

----------


## medonija

evo nas već nazad iz Petrove, ali nismo obavili ništa :Rolling Eyes: 
takva je gužva ko da su sve trudnice zagreba danas došle na pregled! rade od 8 i tad sam već bila tamo i do 9 i 15 sam čekala samo za vaganje, tlak i piškenje trakice!(inače je to ca 2 minute nakon što se prijaviš)
 obzirom da mi je do tada od sjedenja tako natekla noga da nisam mogla skinuti japanku koliko se urezala :Shock:  i obzirom da me "dole" počelo sve rasturat od sjedenja dogovorila sam se sa super ljubaznom sestrom da idem doma leći i dignut noge i vratit ću se oko 12h pa da joj se onda javim :Smile:  


što se tiče ovog:



> kao prvo cure mi ovdje nismo liječnici, i za sve nedoumice koje imate savjetujte se s liječnikom koji vam vodi tudnoću. Mene je iskustvo naučilo da je bolje puhati na hladno nego doći prekasno. Hospitaliziana sam zbog otvaranja unutarnjeg ušća u 27 tt a nije mi Medonija bila JAKA bol


i ovog:


> Ja sam isto tako imala neki glupi iscjedak dosta dugo i pitala sam dr.za to, uzeo mi je briseve i ispalo da imam bakteriju koja je mogla uzrokovati preuranjeni porod, a nisam imala bolove samo iscjedak za koji sam mislila da je candida.


naravno da sam mislila da treba se redovito na preglede, kontrolirati i napraviti sve potrebne nalaze, ali ako je sve to ok, brisevi, KS i ostalo ne treba paničariti na svako probadanje, zatezanje ili žilu na cici. 
Dakle, isprike, da ne bi krivo shvatile, trebala sam ispred dodati_: ako su svi nalazi i pregledi uredu jedino što treba zabrinuti je krvavi ili sl. iscjedak i jaka, ali baš JAKA bol, sve drugo je potpuno uredu"_  
ali ako ćete lakše i mirnije spavati, naravno nnajbolje je zvrcnuti i provjeriti s dr :Wink:

----------


## vatra86

Dobro jutro curke.. Evo a na cokolinu, ubija me ta mucnina i odbojnost hrane, ne znam vise sta da jedem, jedem jako malo a stalno sam gladna..uh..samo da sto prije prodju da pocnem uzivati plunim plucima..
Ima dosta pregleda ovaj tjedan pa ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre vijesti
Medonija dobro si se snasla, da dodjes kasnije ako je takvo stanje..cekamo vijesti onakve kakve si si sama isplanirala..  :Wink:

----------


## ljubilica

*medonija* tko ti vodi T u Petrovoj?

----------


## medonija

> *medonija* tko ti vodi T u Petrovoj?


Zlopaša, ali mislim da je još na go... mislila sam danas pitat kad se vraća... na kontroli prije 10 dana ga nije bilo pa me pregledao... :Confused:  zaboravila sam ime... htjela sam sad pogledat na zadnjem nalazu, ali sam sve ostavila tamo dok se ne vratim :Wink:

----------


## medonija

evo nas nazad! novosti su da novosti nema, i dalje zatvoreno, moja dječica očito ne misle van, barem dok je maminih 36-37 stupnjeva ugodnije nego vanjskih 40+  :Laughing:  

čisto za info koga zanima, dr Zlopaša je idući tjedan nazad :Wink: 
danas me pregledao dr Goluža i čini mi se  da je vrlo bahat i neugodan i onako- drži se jako s visine :Rolling Eyes: . Ja razumijem da je danas bila užasna gužva i da je i njemu jako vruće i sve to, ali mislim da mu ipak  prilično fali takta s pacijenticama... neću u detalje, reći ću samo da nakon njegovih odgovora na moja 2 pitanja, odustala sam od daljnjih pitanja i odlučila da ću sad za inat "stisnut noge" i neću rodit ovaj tjedan da mi slučajno ne bi on bio u rađaoni, nego čekamo Zlopašu idući tjedan :Razz: 
čisto za ilustraciju, iz kabine sam čula kako se dere na pacijenticu ispred mene "bolje bi vam bilo da rodite vaginalno jer ste za carski visoko rizičan pacijent zato što ste tako bolesno debeli! koliko imate? sigurno 100 kg!"  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ljubilica

kažeš fini gospon dr.Goluža  :Laughing: 
čekajte vi Zlopašu, kaj je sigurno, sigurno je

----------


## butterfly101

o Bože moj , medonija draga, ne bi niti ja volila ovakvog dr. izgleda za danas loša biometerološka prognoza,bit će da utjeće i na ovog dr. :Storma s bičem: 
Stvarno stisni noge i to jako da dočekaš svoju dr. Vidim,danas naporan dan!

----------


## Vrci

Mene danas nešto bole leđa, donji dio (križa jelte...). Jutros sam bila na VV, ne znam jel od njihovih stolica tamo, ili je to do trudnoće...

Je li to normalno?  :Smile:  (danas 10+5)

----------


## Ginger

*medonija* ajme tvrdoglave dječice  :Smile: 
a dr. neću ni komentirati....

*linalena* nemoj sir s placa

*Vrci*, normalno je  :Smile: 

meni danas prvi radni dan nakon go  :Sad: 
koji kaos me dočekao, ajmeee
sad mi fakat žao kaj nisam išla na bolovanje...
mi smo na pregledu u srijedu, jedva čekam i strah me, uf

nego, konačno sam se dočepala kompa i vidim sve ove predivne avatare  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tina29

*medonija* sretno i izdržite još malo dok vam se doktor ne vrati jer ovaj je neki totalni k....n!
ostale trbušaste dame uživajte!
avatari su  :Zaljubljen: 
ja odoh pod tuš po ne znam koji put jer mi je neizdrživo! puse!

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi, meni u 10 pregled :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

linalena sretno

----------


## 123beba

Linalena, sretno na pregledu i uživaj u pogledu na svoju mrvicu!  :Wink: 
Evo, ja vas častim kavom, sokom, čajem, kakaom... pa tko što voli!  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Jutro!
Linalena javi nam lijepe vijesti, sretno!

Imam pitanje... Kad se obrisem nakon pisanja izadje i utrogestan i kao neke bijele zilice, pretpostavljam da je to od njega a danas kad sam se obrisala bilo je i zuckasta takva zilica, nesto kao smrkalj..  :Laughing:  bas znam opisivati..jel netko imao slicno? Jel to mozda neka bolestina?

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure 
linalena sretno 
ja sam jutros se pocastila pastetom argetom pa kud puklo puklo.

----------


## boss

vatra i meni utrogestan ispadne i bjela sluz ja kontam da je to normalno

----------


## vatra86

Ali ova danas je bila zuta bas kao nekakva trakica od 2 cm..
I ja cu si sad pastetu, razmisljam o njoj od kad sam oci otvorila..

E Boss zanima me koliko si ti to mala? Znam da si spominjala..  :Wink:

----------


## Bluebella

> jutro komadi, meni u 10 pregled


Sretnooo draga i javi nam lijepe vijesti  :Wink:

----------


## boss

vatra 161 cm i 53 kg sitnija sam i na tu kilazu i visinu skontaj jos dvojke i uvecane jajnike pa onda mozes pretpostaviti koliki mi je stomak i kako se primjeti. 
to zuto nemora nista znaciti a aj ga znaj , s obzirom da mi prste dole guramo svakih 8 sati nije ni za cuditi se , jer koliko god da operes ruke opet su prljave.

----------


## butterfly101

Jutro cure
123beba ja se castim,hvala! 
lina sreeeetno,vjerojarno si bas na pregledu....
vatra i ja jos uvijek uzimam utrogestan,to zuto kao sluz moglo bi biti od sinocnjeg utrica koji se skroz otopio

drage moje uzivajte u danasnjem,lijepom,vedrom i ne onako sparnom danu....

----------


## linalena

eto me, sve je OK
bebač 1,67cm, srčeko fino pulsira, ja zatvorena, sve je super i sljedeća kontrola tek za 4 tjedna
koliko god da je to daleko, ja si opet mantram da samo ne trebam ići ranije, ne ići ranije, iz niakkavog razloga

moram napraviti komplentnu krvnu sliku, urin, SGOT, SGPT, urea, kreatinin, sediment, GUK, EKG, internistički pregled - pol mi toga nije jasno kaj je ni gdje, niš popodne kod soc.ginice po uputnice

i da , pregled i UZV 600kn fijuuuuu

----------


## Vrci

:Very Happy: 
Super

EKG, zašto njega? To još nisam čula... I baš skup pregled, meni će toliko doći cijeli kombinirani...

----------


## Muma

Bravo *linalena*!  :Very Happy:  Sad samo think pink mjesec dana! Ja ću popodne na druženje s mojim malim mušketirom  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

ko će ga znat zakaj EKG, nisam pitala, možda godine?
ono kad piškimo mi piše ALB + kyj to znači?

----------


## KLARA31

linalena čestitam na trudnoći!!!! 
komunicirale smo na jednom drugom forumu prije par god i sad ovdje vidim da si trudna!!! super!!!!

----------


## Muma

*linalena* to su proteini u mokraći, albumini. Mora biti negativno.

----------


## butterfly101

Linalena super za pregled (600 kn i mora bit sve ok) i sad si stvarno mirna mjesec dana,ne razbijati glavu previse, dobila si dosta posla sa nalazim...niti ja ne kuzim zasto ekg i inernista,kakav ti je bio tlak?

----------


## vatra86

Tnx cure, valjda nije nis opasno..
Linalena  :Very Happy:  za pregled... Sad ti nece biti dosadno sa svim tim pretragama..
Ja sam vadila kks, jetrene enzime, secer, zeljezo i urin za pocetak i sve je ok za sad.. Briseve i markere je rekao da nije hitno jer sam ih vadila u 5 mj a nalazi su mi na humanoj..tako da to cemo naknadno
Boss a ja 155 cm i 44 kg.. Ne znam ni kako cu jedno a bogami ni tebi nije lako.. Cuvaj se!

----------


## snupi

curke da vas samo pozdarvim i odem se natrag druzti sa wc skoljkom¨!

----------


## Muma

*linalena* da se sad malo nadopunim dok imam vremena - dr ti valjda nije reagirao na te pozitivne proteine jer ih možda nema puno, a problem s pozitivnim proteinima nastaje ako ti je i tlak povišen pa može doći do preeklampsije. Ako je sve ok, onda samo trebaš piti više tekućine zbog tih proteina.
*snupi* drži se!!!!

----------


## vatra86

Snupi drzi se draga!! Sta tako gadno ti je? Jooj ..nek ti sta prije prodje..

----------


## linalena

ma imam ja inače nizak tlak, ujutro mjerim 90/60 a danas je kod njih bio 114/77
a ne znam, pijem ja jako puno i stalno pišam

----------


## Ginger

Bravo linalena!
Meni je isto dugo izmedju pregleda, navikla sam u prve dvije trudnoce hodocastitu svako malo...uf...
I ja si stalno govorim da to znaci da je sve ok i nek je tako i dalje...
Isto sam imala pozitivne proteine, meni su rekli ili premalo vode ili urinoinfekt
Pila sam caj od brusnice, nisam jos kontrolirala urin pa cemo vidjeti hoce li i sutra biti pozitivni...
Tlak je bio ok

----------


## Ginger

Snupi drzim fige da prodje sto brze

----------


## snupi

trebam da mi preporucite nekaj jer umirem. Imam osjecaj da je  sve izaslo van iz mene van. kaj  god stavim  u usta(bilo tekucina- voda ili caj) , keksic, stiropor od rize sve povracam, danas sam povracala 10 puta. Pijem caj od maticnjaka protiv mucnina. Jako me ovo iscrpljuje ne znam  kaj da napravim, mislila sam otici na hitnu da me natoce sa infuzijom.

----------


## vatra86

Snupi kazu caj od Đumbira..joooj ne znam vise sta da kazem... Ako mislis da dehidriras svakako se javi na hitnu jer 10 puta nije malo.. Bas mi je zao da ti je ovako..

----------


## Mali Mimi

> trebam da mi preporucite nekaj jer umirem. Imam osjecaj da je  sve izaslo van iz mene van. kaj  god stavim  u usta(bilo tekucina- voda ili caj) , keksic, stiropor od rize sve povracam, danas sam povracala 10 puta. Pijem caj od maticnjaka protiv mucnina. Jako me ovo iscrpljuje ne znam  kaj da napravim, mislila sam otici na hitnu da me natoce sa infuzijom.


imaš onaj rehidrimix ali provjeri jel to za trudnice, znam da smiju mala djeca

----------


## Muma

A joj snupi, kaj je tak loše? Užas, baš mi te žao. Ako treba, otiđi na hitnu!
Da javim novosti, stigli smo s uzv-a. Sve je super savršeno. Frajer je u 18 dana narasao sa 158 na 277 grama. Sve mjere su idealne i dobili smo sliku piše  :Smile:  Baš sam uživala!
Laku noć vama i vašim bebicama!

----------


## innu

Snupi, kakva ti je situacija? Dobro cure kažu, ako osjećaš da bi trebalo, svakako odi na hitnu. Sad je vruće pa posebno moraš pazit da ne dehidriraš. Imamo slične tegobe, i ni ja više nisam znala šta, meni je dosta pomagao dvopek između obroka, a pit probaj polako i ne više od dec u šutu, ali svakako pazi na dnevnu količinu, tj. da bude dovoljno. U svakom slučaju, drži se, znam kako je, i javi obavezno kako ti je.

----------


## Bluebella

> A joj snupi, kaj je tak loše? Užas, baš mi te žao. Ako treba, otiđi na hitnu!
> Da javim novosti, stigli smo s uzv-a. Sve je super savršeno. Frajer je u 18 dana narasao sa 158 na 277 grama. Sve mjere su idealne i dobili smo sliku piše  Baš sam uživala!
> Laku noć vama i vašim bebicama!


Bravo za malog frajera... lijepo napreduje  :Very Happy: 

ja se spremam sutra za uzv iako sam prošli tjedan bila. od noći ned/pon me boli dole nisko u zdjelici, al baš oštra bol. u pon ujutro je prestala bol odmah ujutro, jučer ujutro je malo duže trajala pa mi je doktor rekao da idem provjeriti urin, danas me ne prestaje boliti  :Sad:  išla sam do Breyera na urinokulturu i vaditi još kks, željezo i feritin i dok sam se vraćala prema stanu nisam mogla nogu pomicati s kočnice na gas nego sam ju rukom pridržavala. 
moj doktor je na godišnjem, čuli smo se telefonom, idem sutra do Vilija, rekla mi sestra da dođem ujutro, nekog će biti. naručila sam se na sve moguće briseve. malac se vrti non stop tak da znam da je on ok....

----------


## Ginger

snupi javi se na hitnu ako ti je jako lose
moja dr.op.pr. radi i akupunkturu za to, znam da ima uspjeha s tim
mogu ti sutra saznati vise informacija

Bbella, ajme koma  :Sad:  moze biti da je mjehur- imala ja cistitis krajem prosle godine, mislila sam da cu riknuti
I ja sam tamo sutra narucena, al i ako ti bude dobro, ne mogu te pozvati na kavu, jer zurim natrag na posao (a treba doci do vz)
drzim fige da sto prije prestane

----------


## Bluebella

> Bbella, ajme koma  moze biti da je mjehur- imala ja cistitis krajem prosle godine, mislila sam da cu riknuti
> I ja sam tamo sutra narucena, al i ako ti bude dobro, ne mogu te pozvati na kavu, jer zurim natrag na posao (a treba doci do vz)
> drzim fige da sto prije prestane


to je i R posumljao odmah... čekam još nalaz urinokulture. sutra bi trebao biti gotov.

budemo na kavu drugi put  :Wink:  sigurno će nam pasti još koji zajednički termin.... a i ako ne padne, nije mi Vili tak daleko...

----------


## Ginger

:Smile:  moze
Meni nije tak blizu, al dosta cesto sam tamo, he he

----------


## butterfly101

A joj snupi daraga....nek sta prije prodju te mucnine

Bluebella bitno da je malac ok, javi sutra kako je proslo,mislimo na tebe
Muma mali frajer stvarno lijepo i brzo raste.

----------


## Ginger

Jutro kokice!
Evo kafica, caj, kakao, sokic....
Mi picimo u zg na pregled 

Muma, bravo za malog muskica, ma rastu nase mrvice ko gljive poslije kise  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Ginger thx na zajurtku psrmsh ups doručku (zajutrak, zajutrku, zakujurtku??)
eh gramatika

kak sam fino spavala, konačno susjedi nisu palili klimu pa mi nije kapalo čitavu noć pred spavaćom, no ipak sam se ja budila na wc, pa se nikako namjestiti. Inače imam problema s tim, jer najrađe spavam na trbuhu, sada više ne mogu, ko da imam neku kvrgu ispod pupka - no to mislim da osjetim kvrge od heparina, i hlače mi smetaju. Na lijevom boku mi se zna pojačati žgaravica a desni to mi je najzadnija opcija. Mislim si kupiti u Lidlu onaj neki dugi jastuk za bočno spavanje, mislim da je cijena do 100 kn

pusa svima posebno za preglede danas a Bluebella ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve uredu

----------


## Bluebella

Dobro jutro svima iz cekaone, bas sam se upoznala sa Ginger  :Smile:  skuzile smo se... sad je ona na pregedu pa ja ...

----------


## Muma

*Ginger* i *Bluebella* sretno cure! Hoćemo samo lijepe vijesti kad izađete iz zgrade! Čekamo vas!

----------


## medonija

curke ~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnje preglede!

*linalena* ja kupila taj jastuk u Lidlu i ima moju apsolutnu preporuku! ja sam ga kupila, bio na nekoj akciji 79,99  +29,99 jastučnica, pa rekoh ajde, možda dobro dođe za spavanje u trudnoći, a učinio mi se zgodan i za kasnije za onako, za popodnevno izležavanje pred TV, a vidila sam njegovu budućnost i kao pregrada na krevetu ili podu kad klinci počnu plazit okolo uskoro i tako...  :Grin: 
već je i više nego opravdao uloženih 100 kn jer zadnjih mjesec dana ne znam kako bi spavala bez njega!

----------


## Ginger

Juuuhuuuu evo me!
Bbellice  :Kiss:  lijepa trudnice

Bebica je super, za spol dr nije sigurna pa necu ni pisati  :Smile: 
Mrvica ima 140 g i jako je zivahno djetesce  :Smile: 
Jedino ja imam ceste kontrakcije pa mi je preporuceno vise mirovanja, mg i duphaston opet...
Eto, jos malo cu izdrzati na poslu pa na odmor...

 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## KLARA31

> *Ginger* i *Bluebella* sretno cure! Hoćemo samo lijepe vijesti kad izađete iz zgrade! Čekamo vas!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

bok cure! evo napokon mi proradio komp1! nisam baš u toku...mobitel mi nije htio očitaavati temu.....čestitam novim trudnicama i vidim da i medonija odbrojava kad i ja! 
mi danas 37+2...sve ok...kaže dr moglo bi i prije termina... :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

odlično Sanda baš sam se pitala gdje si i da nisi možda rodila već...
Ginger super za živahnog klinca ili klincezu
Mi idemo u subotu na pregled jedva čekam, joj ovaj moj je isto živac totalni, stalno se miče

----------


## medonija

pa di si Sanda, kućo stara!  :Laughing: 

ja se iskreno nadam da neću dogurat do punog termina jer ovo već sad je ...uf... iskreno, koliko vidim po TA čekaoni, nije mi općenito puno teže nego "single" trudnicama, ali guranje i lupanje  moje dječice sad već jaaaako bolno :Sad:   A sve mi se čini da su zapravo Zlo i Zlo :Grin:  a i iskreno vam kažem priče o umirivanju beba nakon ca 35-36tt i da blizanci više nemaju toliko mjesta su u mom slučaju čista laž! :Mad:  
mislim neka su oni meni zdravi i živahni, ali ja trebam moje unutarnje organe bar još 30-40 god :Grin:

----------


## butterfly101

Ginger super za zivhnu bebicu, ma samo neka on/ona uzivaju dok ima mjesta u busi!
Linalena i ja sam kupila taj jastuk i stvarno je super,samo se mm zali da sad vise njega ne grlim nego cijelu noc visim na tom kusinu. Kod nas je bio neke 74kn ali u svojoj jastucnici!

----------


## butterfly101

Mimi zivjela subota, ja idem u petak i bas sam nestrpljiva vidjeti ga!

----------


## sanda1977

> pa di si Sanda, kućo stara! 
> 
> ja se iskreno nadam da neću dogurat do punog termina jer ovo već sad je ...uf... iskreno, koliko vidim po TA čekaoni, nije mi općenito puno teže nego "single" trudnicama, ali guranje i lupanje  moje dječice sad već jaaaako bolno  A sve mi se čini da su zapravo Zlo i Zlo a i iskreno vam kažem priče o umirivanju beba nakon ca 35-36tt i da blizanci više nemaju toliko mjesta su u mom slučaju čista laž! 
> mislim neka su oni meni zdravi i živahni, ali ja trebam moje unutarnje organe bar još 30-40 god


eeeeej...hehehe evo kuće stare...znaći i ti po TA boraviš kao i ja...hehehe istina i meni se vrti isto me sve boli....a imam stomačinu ogromnu...pitaju me da li nosim blizance....mogu misliti kako je tebi njih dvoje kad opale drmež  :Laughing: 
ma samo nek lupaju onda znam da je sve ok....ali kad sam na ctg-u uredno ga izudara i čak su me jednom htjeli ostaviti u bolnici jer je kao jako nemirna....
sada po zadnjem pregledu mi je rečeno da je glavica skroz nisko...jako nisko....i da ćemo ipak ići na vaginalni porod a ne carski....carski je trebao biti zbog tahikardije,ali hvala Bogu smirila se....
još i bolje vaginalni...
imam već dva dana neke lagane trudove.....ništa ozbiljno...ali polako su tu već....samo da sve dobro završi...

----------


## sanda1977

> odlično Sanda baš sam se pitala gdje si i da nisi možda rodila već...
> Ginger super za živahnog klinca ili klincezu
> Mi idemo u subotu na pregled jedva čekam, joj ovaj moj je isto živac totalni, stalno se miče


oho draga i ti si već lijepo dogurala! odlično!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bluebella

evo i mene s pregleda... veli dr. Latin da koliko vidi sve je ok, uzela je briseve na ureaplazmu, mykoplazmu, klamidiju, aerobe i anaerobe pa možda u tom grmu leži zec. misli da su bolovi od rastezanja mišića i ligamenatai i da bi se trebali postupno smiriti, ali ako ne prođu da idem u bolnicu. imam blage kontrakcije pa mi je dala normabel. 
nalaz urina isto ne pokazuje ništa .. tak da sad čekam briseve pa budemo vidjeli... valjda se budu smirili... meni je samo bitno da je sve ok, ako su bolovi od rastezanja mišića i ligamenata budem preživjela, samo nek malac napreduje i nek mu ništa ne smeta.
dobila sam i Spasmex protiv bolova, ali to ne budem pila... mirovanje doma i bolovi moraju proći  :Smile:

----------


## medonija

> Linalena i ja sam kupila taj jastuk i stvarno je super,samo se mm zali da sad vise njega ne grlim nego cijelu noc visim na tom kusinu. Kod nas je bio neke 74kn ali u svojoj jastucnici!


je, i mm je taj jastuk prozvao "ljubavnik", ili mi kaže "da ti dodam tvog frajera" :Laughing:  a onda ga je kad ja ustanem ujutro počeo i on grlit i skužio koliko je udobno i već jedva čeka kad ga ja pustim da malo on prisvoji, pa sad jastuku tepamo "naša drolja" :Laughing: 

*Sanda* ja sam u TA jednom tjedno već mjesec dana, ali i dalje je svaki put isto: cerviks zatvoren, nalazi svi sve 5,  ... nisam do sad radila ctg, dogovor je za idući pregled i baš me zanima kako će ih "polovit" :Grin: , trudovi još uvijek ništa...

----------


## sanda1977

> je, i mm je taj jastuk prozvao "ljubavnik", ili mi kaže "da ti dodam tvog frajera" a onda ga je kad ja ustanem ujutro počeo i on grlit i skužio koliko je udobno i već jedva čeka kad ga ja pustim da malo on prisvoji, pa sad jastuku tepamo "naša drolja"
> 
> *Sanda* ja sam u TA jednom tjedno već mjesec dana, ali i dalje je svaki put isto: cerviks zatvoren, nalazi svi sve 5,  ... nisam do sad radila ctg, dogovor je za idući pregled i baš me zanima kako će ih "polovit", trudovi još uvijek ništa...


ja sam s 30 bila prst otvorena...sad ne znam koliko sam...u utorak idem ponovo na kontrolu...s 33 me dr pregledala vag pa mi rekla da je glavica jako nisko i sad kad sam bila na uzv u ponedjeljak mi je rekla da je jako nisko da ne može vidjeti nešto...nisam zapamtila šta...da je već jako nisko...

----------


## uporna

*123beba* čestitam na ljepotici!!!

Pozdrav svim trudnjačama, mamama i bebama i gibam evo već plače mišica.

----------


## corinaII

Imali tko da vidi trudnoču u Cita-St
 Ma zanima me koliko dođe kod njih 4d Uzv  i koliko dođu brisevi. Ma da se znam pripremiti kad budem išla kod Poljaka poslije ljeta. Na njihov stranici našla sam samo cijenik za MPO.

----------


## corinaII

A mogu i cijene iz neke druge privatne poliklinike kažem čisto okvirno da se znam pripremiti.

----------


## KLARA31

ja sam 4d platila 300kn prošle god a briseve dodatno 100kn na onu jednu bakteriju pred kraj trudnoće,a one briseve po sredini trudnoće mi se čini da nisam platila ništa,da je to u sklopu pregleda,koji je svaki put bio 250kn

----------


## corinaII

Ako je tako ti nije puno, mislim cure po forumu govore o cijeni uzv-a oko 500kn pa mi se to čini malo?

----------


## Ginger

pozdrav sanda i sretno do kraja!

moram prijaviti da ja već tjedan dana osjećam malu ribicu iznutra, al nisam bila 100% sigurna
e, od danas sam 100% sigurna da je to moja mrvica  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nov@

I mi obavili pregled, sva sreća da nisam čupala kosu do danas (malo je falilo), al eto nasreću sve je ok, beba je super, lijepo se razbacuje po trbuhu...dalje samo pozitivno!!!  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## sanda1977

> pozdrav sanda i sretno do kraja!
> 
> moram prijaviti da ja već tjedan dana osjećam malu ribicu iznutra, al nisam bila 100% sigurna
> e, od danas sam 100% sigurna da je to moja mrvica


sretno i tebi!
neka samo pliva mala ribica1 lijepo joj je kod mame.... :Very Happy:

----------


## tina29

vidim sve lijepe vijesti sa uzv,neka samo nek su nam bebači živahni i zdravi!
cure uživajte mi,velike puse!

----------


## anabanana

sanda, sitno brojimo. kako si?

----------


## Muma

*sanda1977* sretno! Joj kako mi je brzo prošla tvoja trudnoća, sjećam se kad si zatrudnila. Još malo...
*Bluebella* samo laganini, najvažnije je da je maleni dobro. Drugo će se posložiti.
*Ginger* ti već osjećaš  :Zaljubljen:  A ja nemam pojma, još ništa posebno, imam neki feeling da se možda i javi (par puta je bilo neko neko lupkanje ali poslije toga opet ništa), tako da me uvijek zbuni i ne mogu biti ziher. Ali ne paničarim oko toga.
*nov@* samo bez strahova dalje, bit će sve super!

----------


## butterfly101

Hej cure lijepo je citat lijepe vijesti prije spavanja!  
Corina kod nas je uzv 4d 550 kn.

----------


## Bluebella

Nema kave danas  :Shock:  
evo ja brzinski pravim jednu forumsku iako tek doručkujem  :Smile:  pa nudim uz kavu i palačinke i jogurt  :Smile: 

ajmo trudnice.... buđenje  :spava:

----------


## linalena

ja se išla naručiti internistii za EKG  i rekli mi da moram u bolnicu jer da oni u DZ ne gledaju trudnice , tak da sutra nosim urinokulturu na Rebro

----------


## medonija

:Shock:   ajme PALAČINKE!!!!!!   :njam: 
sad si mi bacila bubu uho i već vidim da ću cijeli dan toliko maštati o palačinkamam i navečer su ih sigurno peći čim malo popusti sunce! da, gotovo, odluka donesena, danas pečem palačinke, otpor nema smisla :Laughing: 

drago mi je vidjeti puno ljepih vijesti s jučerašnjih pregleda i da ste mi sve dobro a bebači živahni i zdravi, sad samo laganini, opušteno do sljedećih pregleda, pogotovo ko može nek uživa u kupanju i moru!

*snupi* nadam se da si bolje, da su se mučnine malo smirile :Love:  ja nisam imala mučninu ni jedne sekunde pa ne znam što bi ti savjetovala, ali ako se nije smirilo trebala bi se savjetovat s dr, više od par povraćanja dnevno nije ok, na ovim vručinama je i opasno zbog dehidracije...
javi kako si

----------


## tina29

jutro trudnice! evo i ja doručkujem pa ču usput i kavicu,hvala *bluebela*!
sva sam strgana i ukočena od spavanja ko da me traktor pregazi svako jutro,prepone me bole pa se teško okrečem,
a ukočim se sva od spavanja na boku,pa se malo prebacim na drugu stranu ali opet isto.a ništa mi ne preostaje nego da istrpim,glavno da je malcu dobro!!!
vi sve idete na preglede,a ja moram čekati tek 23.08.predug mi je ovaj period između uzv,ali kaj je tu je,veselim se 23.
*linalena* tebi stvarno ne bude dosadno dok obaviš sve te pretrage  :Smile: 
cure uživajte,mazite buše i čuvajte mališane!
puse!!!

----------


## Vrci

Curke, jel vama doktori uvijek rade 3d uzv, ili samo standardni 2d? Nešto si razmišljam, nevezano  :Laughing:

----------


## snupi

pusa kaj ste uz mene!  Noc je protekla relativno mirno , vise ne mogu pti vodu pa sam molila dragog da mi kupi šipak čaj u rinfuzi. SKuhala caj popila vi se i od pla salice(bas mi je pasao) , pojela koricu kruha i pola bromergona i opet pocele rigancije. Odem natrag među zobije u krevet.

----------


## Mali Mimi

snupi a zašto i dalje uzimaš bromergon? Meni je dr. savjetovao da prestanem kad se potvrde otkucaji

----------


## hope31

evo mene dugo nije bilo pa ne znam sto se eve izdogadjalo ali novim mamama cestitam,novim trudnicama takodjer i svima ostalima puno~~~~~~~ za sto god treba.moj mali mis se rodio 10.07. sa puna 42 tjedna 3600gr i 55 cm i uzivamo s njime :Smile: pricu s potoda necu pricati jer nije lijepa ali nek je on sad s nama tu :Smile:

----------


## boss

hope 31 cestitke na bebici sad uzivajte i mazite se

----------


## Bluebella

> evo mene dugo nije bilo pa ne znam sto se eve izdogadjalo ali novim mamama cestitam,novim trudnicama takodjer i svima ostalima puno~~~~~~~ za sto god treba.moj mali mis se rodio 10.07. sa puna 42 tjedna 3600gr i 55 cm i uzivamo s njimepricu s potoda necu pricati jer nije lijepa ali nek je on sad s nama tu


Draga *hope31* čestitam  :Klap:  a mali miš je presladak!

----------


## Muma

*hope31* draga, napokon ste dočekali i svoj smotuljak! Mazite se, pazite i volite najviše na svijetu! Šaljem puse tvojem malom/velikom mišu!  :Kiss: 
*Bluebella* ajme, i ja sam kao i *medonija* zastala na riječi palačinke, i nikak se maknuti iz tog filma!
*Vrci* za sad samo 2d. Pa ne može se na svakom uzv-u na 3d koliko mi je poznato. Stvar je i u sondi.
*snupi* nek ti što brže prođu mučnine! Ja ti isto, nažalost, nemam pametan savjet jer nisam imala takvih problema. Ali javit će se cure...  :Love:

----------


## Bluebella

> *Bluebella* ajme, i ja sam kao i *medonija* zastala na riječi palačinke, i nikak se maknuti iz tog filma!


kad je tako morat ću organizirati neki palačinka party i sve vas pozvati  :Grin:

----------


## Vrci

> *Vrci* za sad samo 2d. Pa ne može se na svakom uzv-u na 3d koliko mi je poznato. Stvar je i u sondi.


Meni je svaki puta do sad uključila i 3d, čak i malo 4d sa 9tt. Ali to je privatnica, pa možda zato.
Ma baš me zanimalo, čini mi se da ni moja soc ne može raditi 3d

----------


## Moe

hope31, prošla si svašta u trudnoći koliko se sjećam, pa eto - kažeš i porod nije bio naj; 
Ali najveća nagrada je sada uz vas, sretno vam, uživajte!
Malenome želim dobrodošlicu na ovaj svijet!

----------


## hope31

Hvala vam drage moje :Smile: 
Moe porod je nazalost zavrsio hitnim carskim ali necu pisati da ne plasim buduce mame jer kao sto kazes najbitnije je da je on sada s nama :Smile:

----------


## tina29

*hope* miš je presladak,čestitke i uživajte!  :Kiss: 
*bluebela* mislim da češ stvarno morati organizirati palačinka party jer i ja cijeli dan razmišljam o palačinkama  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Curee..ja danas nekako down.. Nekako me bolucka trbuh..vise kao da se ligamenti stezu a opet kao da imam uroinfekt..valjda ce sutra biti bolje..

Citala sam vas i jucer i super na lijepim vijestima sa pregleda, neka i ostale vijesti sa buducih pregleda svih cura budu lijepe i pozitivne

Snupi draga..ja znam da je moja seka imala krekere  kraj kreveta i da je pila caj od đumbira...pa valjda ce brzo proci..

I secer na kraju! Hope draga neka je sve ruzno iza tebe i da sad samo uzivate jedan u drugome.. Cestitam ti od srca!

----------


## 123beba

Njam, palacinka party...  :Smile: 

Hope, čestitam ti na pedivnom smotuljku! Nadam se da si se uspjela oporaviti do sada i da sad konačno uživate... Niti ja neću dijeliti svoju priču sa poroda i isto sam sretna samo što je moja curka ok i što je tu sa nama... Uglavnom, na kraju se sve isplati za naše male ljubavi...

----------


## butterfly101

Hope draga...cestitke na malom mišiću,sad uzivajte sa njime... Sretno

----------


## bubekica

cure, protiv mucnina probajte umeboshi kuglice, ima u bio&bio.
velii kiss svima!

----------


## hope31

Hvala vam svima :Smile: 
123beba tvoj smotuljak je preslatki :Smile: 
cure svima vam zelim da sro vise uzivate u trudnoci jer stvarno brzo proleti,zelim vam sto brze porode i najljepse smotuljke na svijetu koji ce vas cijeli zivit uveseljavati..ja sam zbilja prosla svega kroz ovu trudnocu da ne gnjavim detaljima samo vam zelim reci da je vas instikt najispravniji,vjerujte sebi :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> *sanda1977* sretno! Joj kako mi je brzo prošla tvoja trudnoća, sjećam se kad si zatrudnila. Još malo...
> *Bluebella* samo laganini, najvažnije je da je maleni dobro. Drugo će se posložiti.
> *Ginger* ti već osjećaš  A ja nemam pojma, još ništa posebno, imam neki feeling da se možda i javi (par puta je bilo neko neko lupkanje ali poslije toga opet ništa), tako da me uvijek zbuni i ne mogu biti ziher. Ali ne paničarim oko toga.
> *nov@* samo bez strahova dalje, bit će sve super!


pa da još malo.,..meni je nekako išla sporo do 30-tog tj...ali sada mi je brzo.....
anabanana evo dobro samo da nije tih sparina i vručina....užas....a kako si ti?!
hope31  :Grin:

----------


## snupi

pijem bromergone po nalogu doktora i to jedan- pola ujutro , pola navecer.Mislim da mi ih budu maknuli u utorak. I folacin mi izaziva uzasne muke i od njega mi je jako zlo.

----------


## snupi

Hope  cestitam ti imas brekrasnog bebolinca! Velika pusa!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hope, Beba123 bebice su vam preslatke  :Smile: 

Snupi zao mi je radi mucnina,  nadam se da ce ti sto prije proci .......

Bb i ja dolazim na palacinke  :Grin: 

Vrci i meni kao kod tebe svaki put upali 3D (Muma, sonda je ista)  :Smile: 

A mi smo obavili pregled neki dan, beba je super, mjere sve idealne, srce, bubrezi, mozak i sve ostalo.... Brisevi, urin takodjer.. Nismo ni puno kg dobili u ovih 6 mjeseci, svega 5 kg (ja zadovoljna) tako da mama i tata putuju na more za koji dan  :Very Happy: 

Puse svima

----------


## Bubimitka81

Eh da, recite mi da sam "normalna" (Lastane pomagaj)   :Smile: 
Jel imate nekad fazu da vam se bas i ne ide roditi? Mene je tak uhvatilo vec po drugi put da mi je bas lijepo ovako i uzivam biti trudna i to me drzi danima... Kasnije naravno opet jedva cekam porod i tako sad u krug.....o

----------


## Argente

ma ja bih odmah potpisala još jedno 5 godina ovako, samo da mi netko garantira da neću probit 90 kila  :lool:

----------


## Vrci

Evo i ja obavila još jedan pregled. Sve je super, beba se razmahala i micala kao neki veliki sportaš. Možda planira u plivanje  :Laughing: 
Iduća kontrola za 5tj, trebalo je biti za 4tj, ali nije više bilo termina kod doktora. Taman mjesec dana, kao što mi je unaprijed već dr rekla u planu pregleda.

Sad mogu planirati malo odmora na moru, jedva čekam biti trudnica na plaži. Nek samo još malo trbuh dobije trudnički oblik  :Laughing:

----------


## Bluebella

> Jel imate nekad fazu da vam se bas i ne ide roditi? Mene je tak uhvatilo vec po drugi put da mi je bas lijepo ovako i uzivam biti trudna i to me drzi danima... Kasnije naravno opet jedva cekam porod i tako sad u krug.....o


meni te faze traju svaki dan... nekad bi da sam trudna zauvijek, nekad bi rukama izvukla malca iz trbuha i izljubila ga i tak u krug kak veliš  :Grin: 

*Vrci* bravo za pregled... sad na more i ponosno u badiću prošetaj trbuščić  :mama:

----------


## hrki

Hope31 cestitam,a malom bebacu zelim dobrodoslicu.Uzivajte  :Smile:

----------


## boss

cure evo ja jutros pravim kaficu za sve , pogotovo za spavalice.
ja se upravo spremam za kontrolu kod interniste i endokrinologa i imam osjecaj da ce biti ludo i nezaboravno posto mi je jos uvjek sve u fazi haosa . cak mi je uspio tsh spasti sa 14,5 na 0,14 tako da pocinjem razmisljati da su moje bebice od celika sta sve izdrzavaju sa mnom.

----------


## leeloo77

Jutro svima! Jucer obavila pregled na 16 tj . Sat vremena mi je mjerila sve zivo (vecinom preko trbuha) i mjere odgovaraju tjednima i sve je super. I da...cekamo 2 prelijepa deckica  :Smile: .

Pozz svima i uzivajte u trudnocama i/ili bebicama

----------


## Muma

Jutro!
Oho, pa imali smo puno pregleda i lijepih vijesti! Bravo mamice i, naravno, bebice!  :Very Happy: 
*boss* hvala na kavici! Ja ću priložiti bounty kolač - u friđu je pa samo navalite ako vam zatreba jedna doza šećera da se trgnu mališani u bušama!  :Laughing: 
*Bubimitka* imam i ja tih faza, u biti cijela trudnoća mi je takva faza  :Grin: ...super mi je s bušom! Naravno da jedva čekam i da vidim svoje malo čudo, ali ovak mi je suuuuuper i uživam podjednako!
Što se tiče 4d, rekao mi je ginekolog da ima veze čak i sa sondom. To su one stvari koje mi ni ne znamo, valjda. A nisam se ni ja petljala dalje u tu priču  :neznam:

----------


## tina29

jutro! 
same divne vijesti,prekrasno,bravo za uzv i naravno za bebolince!
*boss* hvala na kavici!
*bubimitka* i ja imam te faze,dođe mi da budem stalno trudna a nekad bi da sam več rodila i da se mazim da bebeačem,faze i tako u krug  :Smile: 
*muma* kaj reči bounty kolač eh da si mi bliže nebi ga više bilo u friđu!!! :Smile:

----------


## anddu

Samo da pozdravim moje najdraže trudnice  :Bye: , a posebno mamicu hope31, žao mi je draga da si se izmučila, ali sad se mazi i uživaj sa svojom bebicom  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tina29

*leeloo77* čestitam na prelijepim dečkičima!!!! uživaj!

----------


## Bluebella

> Jutro svima! Jucer obavila pregled na 16 tj . Sat vremena mi je mjerila sve zivo (vecinom preko trbuha) i mjere odgovaraju tjednima i sve je super. I da...cekamo 2 prelijepa deckica .
> 
> Pozz svima i uzivajte u trudnocama i/ili bebicama


*leeloo* česttam na dečkićima  :Klap:  super da je sve ok i da malci lijepo napreduju...

u zadnje vrijeme svi dečke prijavljuju... vrijeme je za koju curku  :Aparatic:

----------


## hope31

anddu pozdrav tebi i tvojoj ljepotici :Smile: porod je vec lagano u proslosti bitno da je moj mis kraj mene :Smile: 
lello cestitke :Smile: svima ostalima pozdrav veliki :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

ohohooo vidim ja da je veselo tu kod nas, jučer palačinke danas kavica..sve u svemu slako je u điru :njam:  ali pošto ja volim i dobar komad mesa a pogotovo gradele sve vas lipo častim sa :piletinom,čevapima, ražnjičima, tikvicama i patliđanima naravno  s gradela  :kuhar:

----------


## vatra86

Samo cu vam mahnuti... Meni opet mucnina danas i neka glavobolja.. To mi tako kvari raspolozenje, jos danas idem na kampiranje u Karlovac... Uh..valjda ce bit ok... Pozz i cujemo se kad se vratim!! Budite dobre i mazite buse!  :Kiss:

----------


## linalena

da ja i ja lijepo sve pozdravim i kisnem bebice

Ja pak smeđarim, ali eto to mi je već treći PETAK koji se to zbiva. Prvi put kad sam trebala dobiti M, pa za 2 tjedna kada je trebala biti O i sada opet kada sam trebala dobiti M - vjerujem da je to razlog, jer sise stišću, u bolnici sam se skoro onesvijestila, mučnina je tu, glad i dalje ogromna a glava i mene rastura

i da  :Evil or Very Mad:  krvnu sliku radim u DZ prema općoj praksi a ne prema ginicu iako me ona poslala
malo se našetala po Rebru dok nisam našla internistu koji bi me pregledao, al eto već sljedeći četvrtak imam zakazano
a za urino kulturu sam se napatila

cure jel se za krv u Petrovoj 3 moramo naručivati ili samo dođemo??

----------


## sybylle

Pozdrav svima! Samo da se pridružim lijepom nizu izvještaja s pregleda. Ja sam sad na 9tj +2 i moje bebice su 2.4cm tj. 2.7cm. Bio je prekrasan osjećaj vidjeti ih danas i čuti kako srčeka kucaju  :Zaljubljen: 
Vidim da vas većina ovdje dosta spava...ima li još koga da ga muči nesanica??

----------


## Zima77

Bok curke vratila se sa pregleda i sve je ok,veliki smo 27mm i kaže doktorica pravi mali grahic za 2 tj me naručila na ko mbinirani probir jel netko to radio pozdrav svima :Very Happy:

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam radila kombinirani. Vadila krv, i napravila uzv. Po mjerama uzv sve je u redu, idući tjedan saznajem za krv

Ništa posebno, i da, prije sam morala potpisati da sam upoznata s pretragom, i da pristajem na nju. Ja radila u Betaplusu

----------


## Zima77

Ja sam se naručila kod dr marton kolka je okvirna cijena

----------


## 123beba

Linalena, ako me dobro sjećanje služi za Petrovu 3 se ne naručuje no mislim da ti piše i na njihovim stranicama. Samo dođeš i to je to.. nalazi su ti gotovi za tjedan dana.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam u Betaplusu platila 600kn. Ne znam kako je drugdje privatno

----------


## butterfly101

Pozdrav drage moje,
evo vidim tu se časti od slatkog pa sve do konkretnog... ja obavila danas pregled i u ruke mi dr. uručila dijetu  :Embarassed: ... hm, bilo mi je bed pa sam rekla "ali ja ne jedem puno, to se samo za mene nekako lijepi"

uglavnom mi danas uživali u pogledu na 4d na našeg malog pišulinca, baš smo bili ponosni na svaki njegov pokret! Ajoj,kako je sladak! Sve je u redu,sve mjere,organi,glava,ruke....
ma mi smo vam danas naj sretniji roditelji na svijetu !!!!!!

Velike puse svima, *leeloo* čestitke !!!!
*Zima77* super i sad uživancija  :Cool: 
*MaliMimi* sretno sutra i uživajte u pogledu, joooš maloooo

----------


## Bluebella

> Pozdrav drage moje,
> evo vidim tu se časti od slatkog pa sve do konkretnog... ja obavila danas pregled i u ruke mi dr. uručila dijetu ... hm, bilo mi je bed pa sam rekla "ali ja ne jedem puno, to se samo za mene nekako lijepi"


ups  :No-no:  ja sam svojih 7kg ekstra shvatila ozbiljno pa sam izbacila nepotrebno prejedanje.. tak da sam sad u granicama za normalnu težnu s obzirom na početnu težinu i visinu po ovoj tabeli http://www.kidspot.com.au/weightgain...weightgain.asp 




> uglavnom mi danas uživali u pogledu na 4d na našeg malog pišulinca, baš smo bili ponosni na svaki njegov pokret! Ajoj,kako je sladak! Sve je u redu,sve mjere,organi,glava,ruke....
> ma mi smo vam danas naj sretniji roditelji na svijetu !!!!!


od svega ovo je najbitnije, da pišulinac lijepo napreduje i da je sve u redu.... i naravno da su mama i tata happy  :Smile:

----------


## leeloo77

Ja sam 2-3 kg u plusu ali mi je zato trbušina kao da sam cca 7.mj  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

Bluebella hvala za tabelu :Wink:  racunala sam i dodje mi da kad gledam po max. imam tri kg vise, ajme meni, minimum necu ni spomimjat!!!!
 ma nema mi druge nego zatvorit usta! Ali jedem jako puno voca,to kao nadima pa mozda zato!

A nisam spomenula da je mali prava junacina od 525g.

----------


## linalena

cure opet smeđarim  i to dost

----------


## Zima77

Imaš li kakve bolove jesi zvala doka

----------


## boss

linalena meni to postalo normalno , samo lezi i nista nemoj raditi osim do vc i smirice se bar je tako kod mene, a ja  koliko se sjecam da ti imas hematom ili sta vec pa sigurno odatle krv. ako ne boli lezi i smiri se , ber ja tako rjesavam taj problem a dr je reko da ako ne boli ne treba paniciti.

----------


## linalena

ne boli, malo znam osjetiti zatezanje
bila sam u malo duljoj šetnji s pesom i onda vidla
sada se primirilo, očito moram mirovati

i nemam hematom, već mi je vidio mali miom

i naravno da ne znam kako doći do doktora za vikend

----------


## boss

linalena to ti je onda do mioma, meni se to dogadjalo pogotovo posle voznje autom ili kad sam aktivnija , i uvjek nakon lezanja smiri mi se , otkad sam krenula mirovati i samo setnje a te setnje ko da hodam po jajima lagane i odkad u auto sjedam samo kad idem na kontrole prestalo smedje izlaziti , jest da sam se ja zatvorila u kucu al sam mirnija u kuci zatvorena nego vani pod strahom od krvarenja.
meni je bar dr reko da je to od losih amortizera nasalio se na taj racun i reko mi da je sve to ok dok nema jakih bolova.

----------


## snupi

linus za petrovu trevas samo uputnicu i dođes, nadam se ovo smeđarenje samo zasičenje od utrica. ja sam dans prvi put dobila akupunkturu pa sam prezivjela dan i sad sam prvi put povracala nakon  7 sati.

----------


## Bluebella

> ne boli, malo znam osjetiti zatezanje
> bila sam u malo duljoj šetnji s pesom i onda vidla
> sada se primirilo, očito moram mirovati
> 
> i nemam hematom, već mi je vidio mali miom
> 
> i naravno da ne znam kako doći do doktora za vikend


ako ti je baš frka odi u petrovu na hitni prijem.
ja sam sa 5+3 završila na hitnoj u petrovoj, imala sam bolove od urinarne infekcije. ne treba ni uputnica ni niš. 
bila jedina u čekaoni, doktor mi posvetio punu pažnju, bila sam preko pola sata na pregledu. ugodno se iznenadila sa doktorom i pristupom.

----------


## đurđa76

cure evo da se malo aktiviram,bila danas na pregledu(danas točno 12 tt),sve je super :Very Happy: ,obje bebice dobro,više nema ni razlike u veličini,nuhalni uredan,ne krvarim već desetak dana,uglavnom sve pet,sad se samo moram definitivno posložit sa činjenicom da nam dolaze dvojčeki :Heart:  :Heart: 
sve ostale koje ste bile na pregledima super za dobre nalaze
Linalena.ja sam sa 5 t prokrvarila ali baš potop,prava čista krv,taj dan i onda 2 tjedna ništa i onda opet,kad se to prvi put desilo ,mislila sam da ništa od svega a nakraju moje se mrve ne daju,još mi je mala bolesna i ubija me već 4 dana samo nosam,jedino to pali i jedino ja,danas sam rekla dr prije uzv-a da ak su mrve u redu nakon ovih dana da im se sigurno neće niš ni dogodit i da neću više ni mirovat(nije da sam dosad uspjela kraj mog zmaja)

----------


## linalena

smirilo se, hvala Bogu, joj fakat je to igra živaca i vjere
makar jesam jučer dosta hodala, pa autom gor dol
pa sam navratila mami pa njezino  :drek: 

hvala vam svima na riječima potpore

@snupi - bravo za akupunkturu i bar privremen prestanak povraćanja

boss koliko si ti tt? i ako mi možeš reći gdje pratiš trudnoću

đurđa tebi svaka čast, zmaj je predivna samo da brzo ozdravi (sigurno ovaj pakao ne pomaže)


ajme, ajme  :Coffee:  medenjaci (malo su prekurani ali ajd), muževi na placu i sada lijepo sve zluftajte i onda za pol sata spustiti rolete i uživati

----------


## boss

linalena u ponedeljak cu biti 10 tt ,ja sam iz bih tacnije iz banjaluke pa tu pratim iako nisu neki strucnjaci al hajd .  vidis da ti je to krvarenje od prevelike aktivnosti i voznje , zato povuci rucnu i uspori malo bar dok ne prodje ovih prvih 3 mjeseca

----------


## linalena

baš moram mirovati da sam bez brige, išla sam samo napraviti krevetm, skupiti i složiti veš i odma smeđe

al nazvala sam doktora i kaže da mirujem najviše što mogu i ako se ne smiri do ponedjeljka dođem navečer na kontrolu
i da koliko se on sjeća miom je tak smješten da on ne smeta već da je to vjerojatno od utrogestana

jedino kaj u utorak moram ić raditi krvnu sliku jer mi treba za internistu u četvrtak - nadam se da neću čekati dugo. moliti ću kumiti da me prime bez puno čekanja :Cool:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja bila na pregledu, s bebom je sve OK lijepo napreduje sad ima oko 2,5 kg (u 35tt smo) i tako, s glavicom je već na cerviksu zato me i probada svako toliko...

----------


## Muma

Jutro!
Kavica i voće da se rashladimo za početak  :Smile:  (i potaknemo probavu koja je nešto zakazala)
*Mali Mimi* ulazite u finish!  :Very Happy: 
*linalena* kako je danas?
Nadam se da odmarate u hladu! Svim duplićima na putu puse - drž'te se mamice!

----------


## Vrci

Mali Mimi, super za bebu

Ja sam noćas užasno spavala. Jučer popodne sam zaspala na 2 sata, ne znam jel to utjecalo. Ali baš sam sad umorna. Vani je već vruće, samo se držim muža i kuće. Već dogovaram kavu za idući tjedan, mislim da me prije 8, pola 9 neće biti vani

Kako vi izdržavate, pogotovo one kao ja, daleko od mora?

----------


## sanda1977

> Ja bila na pregledu, s bebom je sve OK lijepo napreduje sad ima oko 2,5 kg (u 35tt smo) i tako, s glavicom je već na cerviksu zato me i probada svako toliko...


super  :Very Happy:  tako je i kod mene skroz dolje,pa kad hodam imam osječaj da da me noževima bode....

----------


## sanda1977

> Mali Mimi, super za bebu
> 
> Ja sam noćas užasno spavala. Jučer popodne sam zaspala na 2 sata, ne znam jel to utjecalo. Ali baš sam sad umorna. Vani je već vruće, samo se držim muža i kuće. Već dogovaram kavu za idući tjedan, mislim da me prije 8, pola 9 neće biti vani
> 
> Kako vi izdržavate, pogotovo one kao ja, daleko od mora?


isto vruće....užas....vani je već od jutra pakao

----------


## medonija

kako preživljavamo?! - viva la klima!  :Very Happy: 
i baš si mislim sutra je tjedan dana kako nisam iz kuće izašla ako ne brojimo jutarnju kavu na terasi i navečer malo na terasi dok se stan prolufta... :Rolling Eyes: ..užas, ali nema druge...jedino da se dignem u 6 ujutro pa da idem prošetat malo, i tako ne mogu duže od 20 min...

----------


## Vrci

Da, klima je uživancija... Baš si mislim kako je teško vama u finalu, ili tek rođenim malim bebicama

Ja bila u shopping centru, malo mi dosadno pa idemo gledati opremu za bebu. Da znamo cijene i ponude i tako. 
U utorak moram do ginićke zbog bolovanja, pa na hzzo, srećom ujutro. 
Ostatak tjedna sam doma. Iako za petak najavljuju kišu i temp ispod 30  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

hej komadi, i mi pod klimom nakon 9 sati ujutro
smirilo se smeđarenje, mirovati ću najviše što mogu osim za obavezne izlaske na preglede, pesa će mm šetati pa i ak treba će doći s posla

dosta me bole leđa onak uz rebra s obje strane kičme, pa me svako malo mm masira

moj je čitav stan okrenut na jug, tako da imamo 2 klime, u dnevnom i spavaćoj. Makar ja većinu vremena provodim u spavaćoj, zamračenoj i bez klime, u gaćama i grudnjaku. 
Iako dosta teško dišem zadnjih dana, začepljen mi je nos, osjećam da mi srce jako lupa a disanje mi je onak ubrzano. Grudnjak (a kupila najveći xxxl onaj iz topshopa) me ubija kako me steže po rebrima. A iako bi najjrađe hodala bez grudnjaka nekako mislim da to i nije dobra ideja, makar s obzirom na ležanje i ne smeta, zar ne??

stvarno curama pod kraj sve najbolje s obzirom na ove vrućine, treba to zdržati

----------


## Vrci

Ja dok ležim i ništa ne radim skinem grudnjak. Isto mi zna nekad smetati

----------


## Mali Mimi

je klima je spas ja sam skoro cijeli dan u stanu jer samo što odem negdje mislim kako ću umrijet od vrućine, kupam se u  moru tek navečer još mi je u 6 prevruće (kad izađem iz mora)

----------


## linalena

ja sanjam da se okupam u onak fino temperiranom moru, plavom, joj

stalno sam gladna, a sada mm nosi ručak od moje mame, jučer je išo kod svojih na ručak - a  oni ko da su se dogovorili da rade isto - jučer janjetina i kupljeni tiramisu a danas janjetina+odojak i domaći tiramisu (moja majka je ipak bolja domačica nego svekrva :Cool: )

----------


## Muma

Ja na 8. katu, bez klime, a sunce je uvijek tu negdje. Ali nije strašno, kroz noć sve otvorim a od jutra karantena. Osim onih dana kad se družim s pećnicom jer je vani prevruće za izaći a meni dosadno - e onda si i unutra dignem temperaturu na 30°C.  :facepalm: 
Zato danas ulažem veto i za ručak je hladna salata sa svim i svačim (iako je nedjelja  :škartoc: ) a ja surfam i tražim kolica, kinderbetić i sl.  :Very Happy:

----------


## beilana

Uh curke, tesko vam je vjerujem. Mi jucer u 6 podvece isli na rockas, a mala se htjela nisat da sve vidi po smo se poljepile od znoja cijele. I ona je bila skroz nervozna jer je damica doma naucena na klimu i ugodnih 24-25 stupnjeva.
Moramo vam se pohvaliti da je s one malene bebice izrasla veeelika bebica, koja je s 2 i pol mj imala 6500 i 60cm. 
Linalena jako me razveselila tvoja T. Samo polako i uzivaj. 

Bebama i trudnicama saljemo puuuuno pusica. Izdrzite nekak jos malo tih vrucina

----------


## Moe

beilana, bravo za Tenu, baš je napredna curica. Kak je bila mrvica super je narasla!  :Smile: 
Nadam se da će tako i moja djevojčica. Rođena je s 2810 i 50 cm. Taman ćemo na 2 i pol mjeseca imati sljedeći pregled, baš me zanima koliko je napredovala, ali predviđam tako nekako kao i tvoja Tena.

Uživaj s njom, sretno svim trudnicama, držte se hlada!

----------


## butterfly101

hej curke, evo mene gnjilim na krevetu u kostimu... bila jutros na plaži,rano i kratko,taman sam se isplivala i bjež doma u karantenu pod klimu,kostim mi je najudobnija varijanta... bas sam ljena, vidim i vi se žalite oko kuhanja, ja danas napravila bolonjez i tiramisu :Smile: , dolaze mi neki gosti a tiramisu je sad zakon jer nema pečenja. 

*linalena* lezi i ne mrdaj, sad kad se situacija umirila,brekići će kužit da ležiš i neće te gnjavit za šetnju (imamo i mi jednog,tvrdoglavog i kad zaprdi cvili i gleda u vrata jer hoće van, veeelika obaveza)

*mimi* ajde,ajde još malo.... ste kupili stvari za bebača? drago mi je da je sve ok! 

ja sam gledala na stranicama od ADAX-a, i mislim da sam odabrala sobićak za mojeg bebaća! imaju jako lijepe stvari.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam našla hrpu lijepih stvari na stranicama adaxa...kad sam došla u dućan vidjeti uživo, skoro ničeg nije bilo. To me baš živcira, kad na netu ima svega, ne znam gdje bih mogla vidjeti sve što kao nude

----------


## butterfly101

vidjela sam da imaju neke akcije ako se kupuje preko neta, ali isto tako još nismo išli u obilazak a prije kupnje svakako bi voljela vidjeti. 
mi smo zvali u trgovinu jer smo se zapalili za neku sobu , mislim da se zove zebra, ormar,previjalište sa onom daskom gore i spužvom,krevetić sa madracem dodje oko 7000kn, ali daju još nekih 10% na gotovinu. neznam dali su cijene iste ako kupuješ u trgovini ili preko neta. Mi smo bili i preko gledat i mogu ti reči da su cijene skoro povoljnije kod nas,što se tiče namještaja za bebe.

----------


## Vrci

Meni se sviđa njihov krevetić sa lavićem, a vidjela sam uživo onaj sa zebrom i presladak je. Drugi izbor definitivno

No zanimala su me kolica, niti jedna jedina koja bi se meni imalo svidjela nisu imali u dućanu, baš neki bzvz izbor

Mislim, sad dok mogu obilazim, pamtim, tako da kad dođe vrijeme lakše kupujemo  :Smile:

----------


## tina29

ej drage moje! vidim da se sve kuhamo,meni danas najgori dan,bili smo kod mojih i oni nemaju klimu,umrla sam skoro i jedva dočekala da dođem doma i nafrljim svoju klimicu....
*mali mimi* super za bebolinca!
kaj se tiče stvari iz adaxa imaju lijepih stvari,ja dobila njihovu premetalicu,ali kad sam išla gledati isto tako nije bila baš neka ponuda i pola toga nisu imali!
cure uživajte i hladite se!
linalena odmaraj i bit če bolje,glavno da se smeđarenje smirilo!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ajd da se i ja pozalim na ove vrucine kad se vec svi zalimo  :Laughing: 

Ja sam danas opeglala hrpu vesa od jucer, uglancala cijelu kucu da ne ostane slucajno prljava dok nas nema  :Wink:  
I ono najbitnije, spakirala sve za more, ujutro putujemo i nema nas barem 12 dana, jedva cekam da se rashladim....  :Smile: 
Drzite mi se trudnice moje, pogotovo one pred porodom i one koje ne idu na more..., I velika pusa nasim naprednim bebicama  :Heart: 

Eh da, meni najbolji izbor u Magic baby-u, ono sto nemaju, naruce....

----------


## medonija

produženi vikend i svi zapalili nekud na kupanac ili prirodu... nigdje nikog na forumu  :Sad: 
ja poslužujem kavicu, čaj, limunadu, cedevitu... ako netko naiđe... e da, ima i sacherice, upravo mama svratila u prolazu i donjela, požurite, neće dugo  :njam: 

inače, došla sam se samo hvalit: danas punih 38tt i dalje 3u1   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## tonkica

Cure drage sretno svima i želim vam brze i lagane porode.
Ja sam tek saznala da sam trudna pa mi se najprimjerenije učinilo da ode pitam, imam ponekad gusti bijeli iscjedak, jeli to normalno, imam osjećaj da cu izludit do prvog pregleda

----------


## Vrci

Tonkica, sve je normalno. Gusti bijeli, žutkasti, ili čak vodenast... samo dok nema krvi ili čudnog mirisa...

Evo medonija ja sam tu...odustali od ideje mora. Preuređujemo boravak, pa onda treba srediti i sve za bebača... mužek danas radi, ja se hladim. Svaki dan mi je isti  :Laughing:

----------


## medonija

tonkica čestitam!  :Klap: 

pretpostavljam da si radila briseve prije postupka pa ne bi trebalo biti od nikakve bakterije ii gljivice. 
inače u trudnoći je normalno da je iscjedak možda malo pojačan ali bitno da nema miris što znači da nije bakterijski ili gljivični, nego zdrav iscjedak koji štiti  :Wink: 
ali spomeni za svaki slučaj giniću na pregledu, eventualno će ti ponovit briseve ako smatra da je potrebno....

----------


## tonkica

Vrci, Medonija hvala cure, jesam radila sam briseve prije postupka i bilo je sve u redu, sad ste me smirile  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> produženi vikend i svi zapalili nekud na kupanac ili prirodu... nigdje nikog na forumu 
> ja poslužujem kavicu, čaj, limunadu, cedevitu... ako netko naiđe... e da, ima i sacherice, upravo mama svratila u prolazu i donjela, požurite, neće dugo 
> 
> inače, došla sam se samo hvalit: danas punih 38tt i dalje 3u1


evo i mene...isto ne mrdam nigdje iz kuće...al nemam klimu...užas.... i ja danas napunila 38 tt.... :Yes: 
sutra idem na kontrolu...po ovoj sunjari,ajme kad se sjetim kolika gužva bude... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## medonija

sanda terminušo, ajme jadna ti bez klime! :Shock: 

ja isto sutra na kontrolu i ctg... neznam kako je u OS, ali ja sam u Petrovoj naučila da treba ići pred kraj radnog vremena, ne prije 12h :Wink: 
što ranije ujutro je veća gužva i duže čekanje...istina je u podne vruće, ali zato auto prije u hladu, naravno klima, TA je isto klimatizirano, a onih par koraka između preživim :Wink:

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda terminušo, ajme jadna ti bez klime!
> 
> ja isto sutra na kontrolu i ctg... neznam kako je u OS, ali ja sam u Petrovoj naučila da treba ići pred kraj radnog vremena, ne prije 12h
> što ranije ujutro je veća gužva i duže čekanje...istina je u podne vruće, ali zato auto prije u hladu, naravno klima, TA je isto klimatizirano, a onih par koraka između preživim


isto ću i ja tako pred kraj...ujutro su isto gužve...prvo idu prijemi za bolnicu,pa onda mi koje idemo na ctg i kontrolu....a ima 2 ctg jedan ponekad ne radi kako treba....eto tak ti je tu u os....ja nažalost moram tramvajem... :Sad: 
i još u TA je loša klima... :Undecided:

----------


## Mali Mimi

tonkice jel uzimaš utrogestane jer od toga ti mora biti iscjedak...ja sad opet imam iscjedak i opet smo uzeli briseve na bakteriju BHSB koja je inače normalna i ne liječi se osim u trudnoći...tko zna dal su ga prije trudnoće testirali pošto je to kao normalan dio vaginalne flore. Ne treba oko toga radit frku ali ako ne uzimaš utrogestane spomeni dr. sljedeći put na pregledu

----------


## tonkica

Mali Mimi ne uzimam utrogestane nego pijem duphaston, ocu reći cu dr. hvala ti.

----------


## snupi

evo i mene vratila se  iz mrtvih ! ova akupunktura me prepotodila nisam povracala od subote. nadam se da dobro podnosite vrucine, ja iidem sutra na kontrolu posto nam je 8 tjedana!

----------


## tina29

*snupi* super da ti je bolje,napokon!!!
vručine nekako uz klimu,pa je lakše!
sretno na pregledu sutra i javi nam se sa lijepim vijestima!

----------


## Ginger

Hej cure! 
Vidim klime rade sve u 16, a kako je onima bez klime- ne mogu ni zamisliti
Mi bili u planinama, a s obzirom na kontrakcije i preporuku da vise mirujem, ja sam gotovo cijeli obiteljski izlet- prespavala  :Laughing: 
ne znam kako cu sutra na posao...jedva cekam dammi se kolegica vrati, mislim da cu i ja na bolovanje...

snupi super za akupunkturu!

medonija moj naklon! Duplici i punih 38 tt!!!!

Moe, ne brini, moja prva curka je rodjena s punih 38tt i imala je 2660g i 44 cm  :Smile:  
brzo je sve nadoknadila, i osim tih prvih mjeseci, nije bila manja od vrsnjaka

MM i sanda ~~~~~~~ za skori susret

 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## Ginger

linalena lezi i miruj!
sve ostalo moze bez tebe, govorim iz iskustva, tj. dvije prelezane trudnoce

----------


## butterfly101

hej cure, mi brojimo 22+4, jako mi je trbuh napet,kao puška, iznad pupka skočila mi jedna žila i užasno  peče i svrbi... pijem magnezij baš zbog napetog trbuha,kaže dr. da su to kao neke kontrakcije, ali mene brine šta me to pecka oko pupka?

*Bluebella* ja i ti brojimo isto, kakva je situacija kod tebe?

----------


## Bluebella

> hej cure, mi brojimo 22+4, jako mi je trbuh napet,kao puška, iznad pupka skočila mi jedna žila i užasno  peče i svrbi... pijem magnezij baš zbog napetog trbuha,kaže dr. da su to kao neke kontrakcije, ali mene brine šta me to pecka oko pupka?
> 
> *Bluebella* ja i ti brojimo isto, kakva je situacija kod tebe?


kod mene kako koji dan. trbuh mi je isto napet, pogtovo ako se natrpam hranom, ako slabije jedem onda je puno lakše. skužila sam da nakon što jedem lubenicu postanem si baš teška. jučer išla sa dragim u ljetno kino i jedva se uz stepenice popela (prije toga sam lubenicu jela). 
žile su mi vidljive po trbuhu, ali nisu iskočile i ne svrbe .. tak da ne znam..  :Unsure: 
meni su na zadnjem uzv snimljene slabe kontrakcije, ail nisam ih još osjetila.

i da.., zar smo već 22+4.... bravo za nas  :Klap:  sad mi se čini kako je svo ovo vrijeme zapravo proletilo..

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure stize kafica  :Coffee: 
ja jedva prezivljavam ovu vrucinu kojoj nema kraja, vise me sve boli od lezanja . ako ima koja blizu mora nek se okupa jednom za mene. 
medonija tvojima izgleda nije guzva cim nece vani svaka cast kad ste uspjeli toliko dogurati u kompletu.

----------


## Muma

Jutroooooo drage moje!
Evo i mi stigli do polovice  :Very Happy: , još toliko i mazimo se!
Ja sam jučer shoppingirala po ZG-u i kupila svom malom mišu njegov prvi bmw  :Laughing:  (kolica, jelte). Daaaa, znam da je rano, ali toliko su savršena pa zašto čekati. Naravno da smo usput zgrabili i nešto za obući, i za mamu i za frajerčića. A u subotu krećemo na moreeeeeee! Jedva čekam!
Odmarajte uz puno vode i sokića!

----------


## Ginger

Muma bravo za polovicu!!

Bluebella kako tvoji bolovi? jesu stigli nalazi?

----------


## vatra86

Dobro vam jutro cure... Imala sam edivan vikend i bas sam uzivala..a i citala sam vas redovito... 
Muma zar vec? Ma samo ti gustiraj..
Vidim i da se sve borimo s vrucinama..ja kad stignem idem se bucnut u more bez plivanja, samo da se malo osvjezim...
Kako su moje terminuse.. Snupi drago mi je da su se mucnine i povracanje smirilo.
Linalena? Boss? Zima? Jel ima kakvih novih simptoma, znakova??
Pozz svima!

----------


## Bluebella

> Jutroooooo drage moje!
> Evo i mi stigli do polovice , još toliko i mazimo se!
> Ja sam jučer shoppingirala po ZG-u i kupila svom malom mišu njegov prvi bmw  (kolica, jelte). Daaaa, znam da je rano, ali toliko su savršena pa zašto čekati.


Bravo za polovicu t  :Very Happy:  još toliko i evo mališe u ruke!
daj se hvali malo... koja kolica, koja boja... zanima me  :Smile: 

ja sam već sve odabrala, čekam 9mj da okrečimo bebinu sobu pa mogu u shopping.. jedva čekam  :Smile: 




> Bluebella kako tvoji bolovi? jesu stigli nalazi?


sutra trebam nazvati za briseve.
Bolovi se bili smirili i sad se opet vratili. al skužila sam od čega su. oba put su se pojavili nakon naprezanja nogu. prošli put sam išla na groblje i bilo je jako puno stepenica + dugo za hodati, ovaj put išla kod frendice na 8kat a dizalo u kvaru i opet su se pojavili. tak da je to istezanje ligamenata kak je doktorica i rekla. bitno da je sa bebom sve u redu, bolovi će se smiriti...

----------


## Muma

Hvala cure. Nek nam je i druga polovica jednako lagana kao i prva  :Rolling Eyes: 
*Bluebella* pričale smo o tim kolicima, ne smijem baš reklamirati, iliiii.... Ti si mi poslala linkić - za dečka  :Yes:  
A nisam si mogla pomoći, tj odoljeti.  :Smile:  Ali ostatak planiram za jesen...prvo krečenje, pa ugradbeni ormar i onda sobica...
*snupi* dobrodošla među žive!

----------


## Vrci

Pozdrav cure, čestitke kome trebaju  :Smile: 

Ja jutros bila u gradu, išla sam zatvoriti bolovanje da iskoristim godišnji. Skoro sam umrla od vrućine, baš je teško vrijeme. Sad me frka da ne bude problema s prosjekom plaća, iako prekidam na manje od 30 dana i to su mi u hzzo-u potvrdili. Paranoja  :Laughing:

----------


## luc

Evo o nas sa pregleda. Moram ponoviti ogtt.
Radila sam ga u 20 tjednu i bio je super a beba dosta raste. Danas sa 31+2 ima 2080 g. Tri tjedna je u naprjed,inace je stalno naprednija. Koji uopce jesu simptomi secera,nista posebno ne jedem niti se prezderavam i do sad sam dobila 8 kila.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma je ne znam luc meni se čini da je težina bebe sasvim OK meni je isto bila s 31 tt procjenjena na 2000 g. i moj ginekolog je rekao da je to sasvim uredu, sad mi je sa 35 procjenjena na 2500 g. isto kaže da je to u normali, kile su ti isto ko i meni u tim tjednima...tako da mislim da to dosta ovisi i o tumačenju ginekologa. Kod koga ideš?

----------


## luc

Idem kod privatnika u zagorju a danas mi je uzv radila doktrica Kosec jer dolazi na zamjenu mom ginekologu. Neznam,svaka dva tjedna dobiva pol kile pa me malo i strah kolka ce pa bit za osam tjedana. Prva curica je u tim tjednima bila 70 dkg laksa pa se rodila na termin sa 3350.  ponovit cu ogtt pa cu znati vise i moram  se narucim na Sveti duh,tamo sam rodila prvo pa cu i drugo. Tamo se hodq od 35 tjedna?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pa eto vidiš ako se ravnaš po prvoj ne bi trebala preći 3500 kg. ali mislim da oni ne dobivaju baš pravilno na težini cijelo vrijeme

----------


## luc

I to bi bilo idealno.  Ipak cu ponovit cisto radi sigurnosti makar mislim da nemam seser. 
Meni cak i pase kad dojtori to sve skupa malo stroze kontroliraju. Bar imas neku sigurnost.

----------


## snupi

evo vratila se sa izleta iz Petrove, dobro smo i rastemo. Sutra idem  na 3   dana na godisnji u bolnicu, ketoni su mi jako poviseni  i dehidrirana sam i odem malo na obnovu a do onda mi se drzite! :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

snupi drži se, nadam se da u bolnici neće biti pretjerano vruće. Kad se vratiš budeš kao nova  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

snupi super za rast a za bolnicu boje tako nego ne, neka te oni malo prekontroliraju i nadziru
drž se

----------


## vatra86

Snupi bolje da te natankaju i da se oporavis..brzo ce to proci..drzi se!

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi , može jedna hladna limunada i mala žemljica s parizerom i čašom mlijeka

što mene svrbi i peče šav od operacije, pa me smeta rub gaća, pa me smeta pasica od haljine za po kući (da ne govorimo o kratkim hlačama), pa me smetaju pikice od heparina
baš mi se čini da mi je buša malo ispala, onak skroz nisko iznad dlačica taman gdje imam šav  a danas smo 9+0 -jel to 10-ti tjedan i u trećem mjesecu??

i još cure, ja u zadnje vrijeme nemam problema sa stolicom, dapače otvorena sam , no zasmetaju me grčevi po crijevima koje ja naravno motam za grčeve u maternici pa sam u panici i onda kada me stisne skužim kaj je na stvari

----------


## Mali Mimi

da linalena sad si u 10 tt i u 3 mj.
Ja se bockam cijelu trudnoću još uvijek u trbuh i moram priznati da mi super ide, nemam masnica uopće i niš mi to ne smeta, još malo pa prestajem 
Evo preživjeli još jednu pakleno vruću noć, jedva čekam rashlađenje koje najavljuju za čet. noć

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure  jos danas i sutra treba prezivjeti na ovom paklu .
snupi drzi se sve se da izdrzati za krajnji cilj.
linalena hvala na dorucku al nesto mi limunada i casa mlijeka ne idu skupa  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Meni je noćas zapravo bilo i pomalo hladno, omotala sam se plahtom. Barem to, kad je dan užasan

Ja danas navršila 12tt. Onaj dugo očekivani 12. Iako ni to nema garancije, sranje se može bilo kad dogoditi. No mislimo na najbolje  :Smile: 


Inače ako nekome treba:
4+3 tjedna- kraj 1 mjeseca
8+5 tjedna- kraj 2 mjeseca
13+1 tjedna- kraj 3 mjeseca
17+4 tjedna- kraj 4 mjeseca
21+6 tjedna- kraj 5 mjeseca
26+2 tjedna- kraj 6 mjeseca
30+4 tjedna- kraj 7 mjeseca
35+0 tjedna-kraj 8 mjeseca
40+0 tjedna- kraj 9 mjeseca

----------


## vatra86

Linalena taj pocetak 3 mj cemo proslaviti jednim kakaom..  :Laughing: 

Hvala Vrci na tablici, ja nisam imala pojma kako se ti mjeseci racunaju, dobro da imam aplikaciju na mobitelu koja mi racuna tjedne..

E cure jeste li skinule prstenje?meni nekako sad prsti naticu..

----------


## Vrci

Niti ja nisam kuzila te tjedne dok nisam to vidjela  :Smile: 

Nosim oba prstena kao i do sad. Ako mi i malo prsti naoteknu,vrate se brzo u normalu

----------


## Argente

meni su prsti k'o ćevapi, eventualno bih ih mogla ukrasiti narukvicom...dobro, kod mene su se već poklopili tjedni, godine i celzijusi

----------


## sanda1977

joooj pakao....a nemam klimu....užasno mi je sada....danas sam 38+2...jučer bila na ctg sve ok..u petak ponovo na ctg,amnioskopiju i pregled...
isto sam malo natekla,ne puno,ali prstenje već odavno nemam na rukama...noge,dolje isto u nekoj normali su natečeni....nije ni čudo na ove vručine a stanje...jedva čekam se riješim i da se mazim sa svojom curkom...

----------


## sanda1977

> da linalena sad si u 10 tt i u 3 mj.
> Ja se bockam cijelu trudnoću još uvijek u trbuh i moram priznati da mi super ide, nemam masnica uopće i niš mi to ne smeta, još malo pa prestajem 
> Evo preživjeli još jednu pakleno vruću noć, jedva čekam rashlađenje koje najavljuju za čet. noć


joj draga mimi jedva čekam to rashlađenje....imam neka 2 ventilatora,ali to ništa ne pomaže

----------


## linalena

dobila prve nalaze: u urino kulturi piše SAPROFITI ,  a krvna slika je koliko vidim OK osim povišenih leukocita (ja ih imam nečega 11 a granica je do 10)
sutra idem internisti pa onda sa svim tim do ginica da vidim

možda mali urino infekt?? - idem česti pišat par kapi, i dole imam povremno neki pikavi osjećaj

----------


## Ginger

joj cure, ja sinoc krepavala od vrucine od 3 i onda posustala i upalila klimu...
Muma sjetila sam se kak si tu u mojoj blizini, a bez klime, uf...

prstenje-imam jos samo vjencani, a i taj ce uskoro letiti
u prvoj trudnoci sam ih skinula negdje oko polovice t, onda smo isli na vjencanje pa se kokica htjela ukrasiti
auuuu, vot a mistejka tu mejka....
jeeeedva ih skinula, sve probala a oni ni makac...vec sam vidla kak ih pilom rezu
skoro sam si prst strgala- zato, skinuti ih na vrijeme bi bilo pametno
i ne stavljati opet, jel....ukrasite se lancicem

----------


## Vrci

> dobila prve nalaze: u urino kulturi piše SAPROFITI ,  a krvna slika je koliko vidim OK osim povišenih leukocita (ja ih imam nečega 11 a granica je do 10)
> sutra idem internisti pa onda sa svim tim do ginica da vidim
> 
> možda mali urino infekt?? - idem česti pišat par kapi, i dole imam povremno neki pikavi osjećaj


Ja sam našla na ovaj odg doktora
http://www.cybermed.hr/forum/specija...rofiti_10_na_3

Ne znam koliko ih ti imaš

Povišeni leukociti su normalni, to nije problem

----------


## vatra86

Ma saprofiti su normalna flora koliko ja znam..a isto imam, linalena ,takav osjecaj kao da imam uroinfekt pa ga nemam..
Ja svoj prsten ne mogu izvaditi od vjencanja, pa ni ne znam kako bi sad izasao kad su mi poceli naticati prsti..bit ce rezanja kod mene, vec vidim..

----------


## nova21

prstenje probajte skinuti uz sapunicu. Pomaže

----------


## linalena

ja kako sam smršavila morala skinuti vjenčati jer mi je 2 puta izletio samo tako, pa je bilo plača i traženja 
a zaručnički od prvog dana je jako tijesan ipak je s dijamnatićem, ali morati ću i njega uskoro

hvala za ove moje nalaze

sada sam poslala muža u dućan po mlijeko i čokolino, neda mi se kuhati griz :Cool:

----------


## Muma

Ja još nosim svoj prstenčić ali ima još mjesta. Imat ću na umu da ga na vrijeme skinem.
*Ginger* strava mi je jučer i danas, a danas sam morala ujutro peglati stvari za more a onda u banku, ljekarnu itd. Došla sam toliko mrtva doma da sam spavala 2 i pol sata (to se nije NIKAD dogodilo, nema spavanja po danu kod mene).
*linalena* ja ti ne znam ništa o tim leukocitima, ali nisu ti jako povišeni pa valjda nije neki problem.
*snupi* ako nas čitaš ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ dođi brzo doma!
Kissam vas sve!

----------


## linalena

i tako ja stavim mlijeko grijati u mikrovalnu, ostatak oko 2 dcl popijem, mmm baš mi paše hladno mlijeko
i vadim posudicu i gle nekako čudno sjaji, pomaknem a ono kiselo mlijeko
psmtr rok trajanja 9.8 a mlijeko se skiseli

nadam se da nije bilo "jako " pokvareno, jer ovo kaj sam pila je baš bilo fino

Snupi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina29

ja svoj prsten skinula negdje oko polovice baš zbog toga da ga nemoram rezati jer su mi prsti počeli naoticati i baš mi je pusto bez njega.
*snupi* big kiss,drži se i što prije dođi domeka!
cure uživajte kolko možete dok ne dođu neke normalnije temperature!
*muma* uživaj pakirajuči se za more,još malo i hladit češ se u slanoj vodici  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> sada sam poslala muža u dućan po mlijeko i čokolino, neda mi se kuhati griz


baš si mi ideju dala... napravila sam si griz sa čokoladom, prelila preko nasjeckanih jabuka, šljiva, breskvi i marelica i posula cimetom...
sad imam filing da ću eksplodirati, ko balon sam  :balon:

----------


## vatra86

Ma skinut cu ja nekako taj prsten

E kad smo kod hrane, ja sam si napravila palentu i prelila hladnim jogurtom..

E i zamislite, dodje moja mama doma i daje neki poklon mm a kad ono rucnik za bebaca na kojem pise "tatina ribica"..preslatko...

----------


## Muma

> Ma skinut cu ja nekako taj prsten
> 
> E kad smo kod hrane, ja sam si napravila palentu i prelila hladnim jogurtom..
> 
> E i zamislite, dodje moja mama doma i daje neki poklon mm a kad ono rucnik za bebaca na kojem pise "tatina ribica"..preslatko...


 :Zaljubljen:  prava svekrva!

----------


## lovekd

Drage trudnice ( i mamice ), evo, moram naprosto podijeliti s nekim ovu vijest.  :Smile:  Prošle godine ICSI, a ove godine spontana trudnoća i eto, trudna sam već 8+2  :Very Happy:  Još ne mogu vjerovati...malo me strah, s obzirom da imam bebu od skoro 9 mjeseci, al, valjda ću nekako izdržat. Sretno svima do kraja, a onima pred terminom čim brže i lakše porode  :Kiss:

----------


## Vrci

lovekd predivne vijesti  :Very Happy:  Čestitam

----------


## Bluebella

*lovekd* čestitam, prekrasne vijesti  :Very Happy:

----------


## lovekd

Hvala Vam žene drage  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Lovekd prekrasne vijesti, cestitke od srca  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Muma moram te ispraviti, nije svekrva nego punica.. Meni je to veelika razlika..  :Laughing: 

Lovekd stvarno predivne vijesti! Cestitam i sretno!

Ja se taman vratila sa stand up komedije zeljka pervana i tako sam se dobro nasmijala..

Laku vam noc!

----------


## Muma

Jutro za sve ranoranioce!!! Kavica, sokići s ledom, a kasnije će i neka konkretna papica...
*vatrice* prihvaćam ispravak. Meni je to sve isto - i sveki i punica su nam super pa ne smišljamo zle priče o njima  :Laughing:  i uopće te pojmove ne razdvajam.
*lovekd*  :Very Happy:  čestitam ti sad i ovdje od srca! Nadam se da ćemo se družiti i da ćeš se uspjeti javiti češće ako ti to tvoje malo zlato dozvoli.
Meni se mali frajerčić počeo lupkati, napokon osjećam udarce a ne leptiriće  :Very Happy:  i danas me prvi put probudio takav grč u nozi da sam izletjela iz kreveta. Nadam se da je to samo puka slučajnost pošto pijem magnezij  :Rolling Eyes: 
A sad trebam pomoć...kako točno razlikovati BH od pomicanja bebe? Jel osjećate da se baš maternica kontrahira? Meni se jako često stvrdne dio trbuha ali mislim da se to bebač nabije naprijed jer koji put onda na tom mjestu i osjetim te leptiriće (od jučer lupkanje). Ali ako nije nelagodno, bolno...kako sve to razlikovati? Dajte koji savjet laiku, bez zamjerke molim  :Embarassed:

----------


## boss

jutro cure 
lovekd cestitam bas lijepo iznenadjenje.
muma mozda te je mrvica udarila nogom u neki zivac , blago ti se i ja jedva cekam da osjetim bar te leptirice u stomaku .

----------


## Moe

lovekd prekrasna vijest, neka sve bude u redu, a snaći ćeš se i s njih dvoje, nesumnjivo!

----------


## Ginger

juutrooo!

*lovekd * predivna vijest! čestitam!!!

*Muma* ja osjetim kontrakcije tako da mi se stvrdne cijeli donji dio trbuna i imam baš onako osjećaj kao da me nešto iznutra stišće, i to traje jedno vrijeme
a kad se mrvica onako cijela premjesti, traje kratko i baš osjetim kao neki pomak s jedne na drugu stranu
e jesam ga objasnila  :Rolling Eyes: 

cure, meni kao da ova vrućina nije dosta, ambrozija me opako napala  :Crying or Very sad: 
ne mogu vam opisati kako sam jadna...oči i uši svrbe i peku istovremeno, nos se zaštopao, ne mogu disati, buaaaaaaa
izgleda da ću prisilno morati na more, al moram izdržati još 10-tak dana...

----------


## Muma

Ne traje ni kod mene kratko taj osjećaj, možda je minutu a možda i duže... :neznam:  ne znam, koji put ni ne primjetim nego instinktivno opipam trbuh i vidim da je tvrd na nekom mjestu. A ponekad točno osjetim kad to "dolazi". Ja mislim da se bebač tak smjesti pa mi je trbuh tvrd na tom mjestu. I još stalno vičem mm "sad je tu, sad je tu" i naravno da on osjeti da je tvrdo. Ali sad kad sam pročitala o bh (a ništa konkretnije), baš sam zabrinuta. I još me frendica sad isprepadala. Di ćeš sad tih briga kad se spremam na more.
Žao mi ja kaj te pere alergija. Piješ nešto za to?

----------


## Bluebella

*Muma* ni ja ne znam dali ih imam ili ne. odnosno na pregledu su zabilježene na uzv, ali ja to nisam ništa osjetila... dva tri puta mi je trbuh znao biti jako trvd i mislila sam da su to bh, ali ispalo je na kraju da je tvrd od previše lubenice  :Laughing:  od tad više ne pratim.... odoh i ja slijedeći tjedan na more, ak se pojave ok, ak ne .. nikome ništa  :Grin:  nije da ih baš sa nestrpljenjem očekujem. ponijet ću si magnezij i normabel pa ću vidjeti kak to sve skupa izgleda  :Aparatic:  slat ću doktoru sms.. ionako ga stalno gnjavim!

----------


## tina29

*lovekd* prekrasno,čestitke od srca i pusa maloj mravi domeka i ovoj u buši!
mene je moje dijete pošteno nočas izmlatilo na lijevoj strani ispod rebra,mislila sam da ču puknuti!
*ginger* žao mi je zbog alergije,znam kako ti je,ja isto svaki dan kišem i svrbe me uši,a o očima da ne pričam,peku,suze,svrbe,ma užas ali nekako guram!
meni se isto tako stvrdne trbuh i ispupči i bude tako oko minutu,nije bolno ali malo neugodno,ja sam se ispočetka zabrinula ali kad sam vidla na prošlom pregledu da je sve ok i da sam zatvorena bilo je lakše,nisu česte pa me ne brine tolko,popijem magnezij i ok je.
cure mazite buše,ja odoh u frižider na hlađenje,klima mi više nije dosta  :Laughing:

----------


## lovekd

Hvala drage moje  :Smile:  Joj, samo nek bude sve ok....  :Kiss:  

Ginger, nadam se da će brzo proći alergija....  :Smile: 

Muma, eto, valjda ćemo se koji put sresti i u ordinaciji naše dr  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> Drage trudnice ( i mamice ), evo, moram naprosto podijeliti s nekim ovu vijest.  Prošle godine ICSI, a ove godine spontana trudnoća i eto, trudna sam već 8+2  Još ne mogu vjerovati...malo me strah, s obzirom da imam bebu od skoro 9 mjeseci, al, valjda ću nekako izdržat. Sretno svima do kraja, a onima pred terminom čim brže i lakše porode


čestitam ti draga!  :Very Happy:

----------


## vatra86

Nadam se sa nam se Snupi oporavila, i da je kao nova i da sad uziva..

A i nekako mi Medonija fali, jel zna netko da li je mozda rodila? Dosta je nema...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Cure pozdrav s mora, ovdje se stvarno lakse dise... Cijeli dan smo na plazi, osim pauze za kuhanje rucka, u debeloj hladovini i nekoliko kratkih kupanjaca... :Smile: 
Moji kazu da je kod kuce pakleno i bas mi je drago da smo otputovali...
A te kontrakcije ja ili ne kuzim ili ih nemam, osjetim ponekad kao da malac pravi usporeni salto i tad je trbuh tvrdj, inace ne... A prva 3 dana ovdje je non stop bio aktivan, evo tek danas se "unormalio", mora da i on kuzi promjenu klime... :Smile: 

Ginger i Tina zao mi je zbog tih alergija, valjda ce sto prije proci...

Snupi nadam se da si bolje  :Wink: 

Medonija se mozda mazi sa svojim zlicama  :Smile: 

Pusa svima

----------


## medonija

tražili ste nas?!  :Bye: 

čitam ja vas, ali smo se raspisale dole na temi blizanci, trojke... :Wink: 

mi smo još u paketu! bili prekjučer na kontroli, pa dr rekao da dođem danas opet i to s torbom u rano jutro, pa ćemo vidjeti...

bili jutros, sve zbavili, na ctg-u čak pola sata, sve apsolutno uredno: nizak tlak, nema šećera, nema proteina, nema trudova, ctg uredan, bebači super aktivni, oboje na glavu, idemo vaginalno..... nisu znali šta bi samnom, jer ih s jedne strane plaši gemini iz IVFa, u 39tt - trebali bi hospitalizirati, s druge strane sve školski uredno... pa je sestra zvala mog dr jer on nije danas u TA da šta da rade? on je rekao ako je sve tako uredno nema razloga da ležim u bolnici i čekam trudove, ugodnije mi je doma...istina... ako kojim čudim ne rodim do tada, kontrola tek za tjedan dana!

 ali sve skupa je izgleda sad stvarno pitanje trenutka jer ajde, nešto se počelo događati: cerviks napokon skraćen, smekšan  :Klap:  ali i dalje uloživ-zatvoren, no vjerujem da ni to neće još dugo...

*lovekd* čestitke od  :Heart: , pa to je divno!!! baš čitam mm i kažem: to bi se moglo nama desit sad kad se opustimo nakon 2-3 god brojanja dana, mjerenja bazalne, sad akcija-sad nemoj... a hoće to tako, pogotovo ako kao nama dr-i kažu da nema šanse prirodno ikad... :Yes:

----------


## vatra86

Medonija pa stvarno je curkama lijepo kad su ovoliko izdrzale.. Obavjestavaj nas, bas volim citati cure koje moraju roditi..ja ti zelim da ti bude sve skolski i prirodno i brzo i sto manje bolno..

----------


## Muma

*medonija* super! Odmaraj doma i čekaj da se tvoje bebice same odluče koji je njihov veliki dan.  :Dancing Fever: 
Ajme cure, ne znam kako vama, ali meni je strava. Ovako vruć i težak dan nisam nikad doživjela. Na trenutke ne mogu disati, doslovno mi fali kisika  :Sad:   :scared:

----------


## Bluebella

medonija uživaj onda još malo doma 3u1... 
p.s. nisam nikako skužila.. Zlo i Naopako su curke ili dečki ili?

Muma... ja sam već tri dana u stanu i nigdje van ne idem... već mi je muka od zatvorenog prostora. 
nadam se da će skoro ta kiša koju tako pompozno najvljuju  :Smile:

----------


## medonija

Zlo je dečec, a Naopako curetak, a nadimke su zaslužili dok se još nije vidio spol jer na uzv je uvijek on divljao sve u 16 i vrtio se ko zvrk, a ona je uvijek bila na glavačke i spavala, moram priznat da su takvi ostali i cijelu trudnoću :Laughing:  

ja sam isto već luda i živčana od ovog vegetiranja pod klimom   :gaah:   osim na preglede nisam iz kuće izašla već evo 2 tjedna!!!  užas! pogotovo ne znam kako cure živite cure koje su bez klime :Shock:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam morala skočiti po neke uputnice danas i to u 14 sati, samo što nisam odapela od vrućine u autu bez klime, u čekaoni isto nije bilo zraka i onda sam 15 min valjda disala na škrge...zatim sam zamolila ako mogu kod nje čekati jer da ću krepat vani...tako da bolje vam je cure da ne morate nikud ići ovo nije normalno.

----------


## linalena

lovekd :jumping: predivno iznenađenje i sve ćete vi to lijepo zhendlati

medonija još malo malo

Ja danas išla ujutro na Rebro internisti, iz stana u auto s klimom a nije se još stigo zagrijati u 8, do podzemne garaže pa onim njihovim podzemnim hodnikom do zgrade, koja je klimatizirana i tako natrag. Ali već me muči klima, imam osjećaj da ne mogu duboku udahnuti

Sve je OK, srce kak spada tlak kak spada za trudnoću, jedino moram jako paziti da se ne udebljam a i da se krećem naravno kako odobri ginekolog. sada ne znam, sljedeći tjedan ću se javiti doku da je sve OK i jel mogu izaći iz strogog mirovanja. Makar me muž tlači, i njega je zapravo jako frka a neće mi ni reći koliko

I da na Rebru dobila neku knjižicu o trudnoći i maloj bebi i npr nisam znala da se maloj bebi mijenjaju pelene 10-12 puta na dan, da jede svaka 3 sata, da postoje različite poze za dojenje :Laughing:  mislim ono znanstveno obrađene

----------


## medonija

*linalena* super da je sve ok :Klap: 

a što se tiče "otkrića" o bebama, ja sam ostala paf da moraš imati onu četku za kosu i četkat glavicu zbog tjemenice, mislila sam da to mame kupuju zbog "šminke" četku i češalj pa prave djeci "frizure"  :Laughing:

----------


## Vrci

Ja to sve znam... valjda sam već 15ak godina fascinirana bebama  :Laughing:

----------


## corinaII

Evo mene sa pregleda, sve super i stiže nama jedna mala curica oko 14.01     :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> tražili ste nas?! 
> 
> čitam ja vas, ali smo se raspisale dole na temi blizanci, trojke...
> 
> mi smo još u paketu! bili prekjučer na kontroli, pa dr rekao da dođem danas opet i to s torbom u rano jutro, pa ćemo vidjeti...
> 
> bili jutros, sve zbavili, na ctg-u čak pola sata, sve apsolutno uredno: nizak tlak, nema šećera, nema proteina, nema trudova, ctg uredan, bebači super aktivni, oboje na glavu, idemo vaginalno..... nisu znali šta bi samnom, jer ih s jedne strane plaši gemini iz IVFa, u 39tt - trebali bi hospitalizirati, s druge strane sve školski uredno... pa je sestra zvala mog dr jer on nije danas u TA da šta da rade? on je rekao ako je sve tako uredno nema razloga da ležim u bolnici i čekam trudove, ugodnije mi je doma...istina... ako kojim čudim ne rodim do tada, kontrola tek za tjedan dana!
> 
>  ali sve skupa je izgleda sad stvarno pitanje trenutka jer ajde, nešto se počelo događati: cerviks napokon skraćen, smekšan  ali i dalje uloživ-zatvoren, no vjerujem da ni to neće još dugo...
> ...


ja svaka tri dana moram na preglede...tj ctg...koliko sam shvatile sve trudnice tako pred kraj dolaze svaka tri dana....danas sam natekla ko buhtla....umirem bez klime...užas!

----------


## medonija

vjerojatno ovisi o više stvari, a i o bolnici, ako sam dobro shvatila u Petrovoj rade ctg u 9.mjesecu 1 x tjedno a onda zadnji tjedan i nakon termina svaka 2 dana, naravno, ako je sve uredno :Wink: 

ja sam prekjučer bila 20 min i danas preko pola sata i kaže dr da su odlični nalazi, da nema potrebe....

----------


## maca papucarica

> Evo mene sa pregleda, sve super i stiže nama jedna mala curica oko 14.01


Aaa, draga!  :Zaljubljen:  
Čestitam na djevojčici i želim ti da ti ostatak trudnoće prođe ugodno i dosadno!

Medonija sretno! Da ti porod bude lijep, brz i što lakši!

Lovekd, prekrasno iznenađenje! Uživajte!

----------


## sanda1977

> vjerojatno ovisi o više stvari, a i o bolnici, ako sam dobro shvatila u Petrovoj rade ctg u 9.mjesecu 1 x tjedno a onda zadnji tjedan i nakon termina svaka 2 dana, naravno, ako je sve uredno
> 
> ja sam prekjučer bila 20 min i danas preko pola sata i kaže dr da su odlični nalazi, da nema potrebe....


pa da zavisi od bolnice...a u osijeku kad pređeš termin 1 dan odmah ostaješ u bolnici....tako sam čula u čekaonici kada su žene pričale....

----------


## sanda1977

> Evo mene sa pregleda, sve super i stiže nama jedna mala curica oko 14.01


 :Very Happy:

----------


## vatra86

Joooj cure, kako ste prezivile noc? Ja nisam ni gasila klimu iako je samo radila na odvlazivanju.probudim se i odmah sam pomislila na one koje nemaju klimu.izdrzite jos danas, pa ce valjda biti malo lakse..

----------


## Muma

Jutro!
*corinaII* čestitam na curki. Malo smo podebljali ženski rod pošto nam prevladavaju dečkići  :Very Happy: 
*vatra* ja sam nekako preživjela uz ventilator. Ne prakticiram inače da u noći puše u mene, ali noćas sam morala promijeniti plan jer ne bih oko sklopila.
U pola 11 imam pregled i anomaly scan (hvala Bogu na klimi u autu). Malo sam nervozna, ali mora biti sve super!

----------


## corinaII

Muma sretno danas. 
Mi smo jučer imali anomaly sk. I sve je na svom mjestu.  :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

Ajme Corina curica!! Divno!

----------


## linalena

jutro  :Coffee:  i nemam pojma kaj za pojest, glad a niš u usta

corinaII jupiii za curetka i pregled

a Muma tebi danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pregled

Ja od jutra plačem, baš me ščopilo, samo mi se motaju po glavi naši peseki (labradorica -jastuk pod nogama i belgijaner-maza najveća ali nikoga osim nas dvoje  ne pusti blizu)i da li ćemo mi to moći. MM kaže ako ne da će belgijanera prodati, a ja ga nedam. Ne želim biti od onih koji se rješavaju psa kada više ne mogu s njim, ionako je ovaj jadnik već puno toga prošao. Bogec bio je zanemariv, na lancu, tučen. Joj a onda se sjetim svih drugih peseka i eto onda malo plačem..... ah kada je tako teško naći ne preveliku kuću (max 150m2) s vrtom do 1000m2 na OK lokaciji a koja opet ne košta milju

pusa velka svima i da nas ne muče razno-razne dvojbe i sumnje

----------


## corinaII

Lina moja razumijem te potpuno, mene vata panika i svašta mi se mota po glavi a najviše dali ću biti dobra mama i hoću li svoju djecu odgojiti na pravi način: da postanu pošteni i pristojni ljudi.

----------


## linalena

joj to ni ne spominji, ja kako radim u školi svačega sam se nagledala. Od toga da znam koliko je djece danas bolesno, i to ozbiljno te grozne alergije i psihički problemi. Kako im je otužno djetinjstvo zatvoreno u 4 zida i pod stalnim nadzorom pa stoga i uopće ne razviju samostalnost i osobnost.

uff ode ja daleko, a trebam se srediti i u Petrovu po heparin

----------


## Ginger

jutro!

*corina * za curku
*Muma* prvo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pregled
 ja se opet sinoć (spavala pod klimom) sjetila tebe i kak izdržavaš....
koma su mi ove vrućine... i alergija me muči, aaaaaa
*linalena * ajde, ajde, to samo trudnički hormoni rade...drž se

----------


## medonija

*corina*  :Klap:  za curetak!

*linalena* znam da šoraju homoni, bit će sve 5!  :Love: 
sigurna sam da imate iskustva s psima, ja bi samo preporučila da sve eventualne promijene i ograničenja koja im mislite uvesti zbog bebe, počnete već polako uvoditi, imate vremena :Wink:  bitno je da bude ranije, da ne povezuju promijene s dolaskom bebe...
a bebač će imati 2 nezamjenjiva prijatelja i uz njih najljepše djetinjstvo :Zaljubljen: 

a u kuki, sad meni idu suze, jer nas je prošle godine napustila naša Meda i nije dočekala naše klince a tako sam sanjala o tome.. :Crying or Very sad: ....bila je jednostavno jedan od onih pasa koji je savršen za bebe i djecu...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Linalena i ja imam 2 psa dobro malo su manji ali cijelo vrijeme s nama u stanu, mi smo ih odvikli od kreveta već odavno, još se popnu tu i tamo na kauč, mene nije toliko strah njihove reakcije na bebu, više me strah da je ne probude svaki put kad je netko na vratima jer onda obavezno laju, i malo mi je bed radi tih njihovih dlaka kad dijete krene puzati, a ne znam dali ću stić usisavati svaki dan

----------


## vatra86

Dobro jutro po drugi put..
Corina cestitam na curki!
Muma sretno na pregledu!
Linalena bit ce to sve ok..
I ja imam Labradora mjesanca koji je sa nama u kuci, a dvoriste jos nije ogradjeno, ali je mm obecao da ce to uciniti dok bebica ne dodje, inace je ok s djecom..ma mene to jos nista ne muci, nekako ne razmisljam, vise me muci ta hrana koja mi se gadi a fuul sam gladna..

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jutro cure!!
Corina cestitam na curici, pravo osvjezenje nakon toliko deckica  :Smile: 

Muma sretno danas, bit ce sve ok ~~~~~~~~

Linalena sto kaze Ginger, malo te lupaju   hormoni, ali razumijem te i ja, mi isto imamo dvije labradorice, srecom u dvoristu i ne mogu si zamisliti da ih damo... Vec cete vi to rijesiti nekako... :Wink:

----------


## tina29

jutro i od mene!
*muma* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pregled,bit če sve ok,čekamo lijepe vijesti!
*corina* čestitke na curki!
*linalena* znam kako ti je,hormoni rade sve u šesnaest,ali kak cure kažu bit če to sve 5!
i ja nočas provela cijelu noč pod klimom inače bi krepala,nadam da stiže to dugo željeno osvježenje,a do tad bumo nekak zdržale!

----------


## Loly

> Evo mene sa pregleda, sve super i stiže nama jedna mala curica oko 14.01


Predivno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## deniii

pozdrav curke, vidim kuhate se sve odreda, al aj večeras nam javljaju zahlađenje !!!!!!!! samo da vam poželim sretne porode ovima pred kraj i što ljepše trudnoće ovima šta imaju još koji mjesec, ja i moja curka smo evo pred kraj, još ne mogu vjerovat da je još malo pa gotovo ja bi mogla još koji mjesec ovako hihih

----------


## Bluebella

*Muma* sretno na pregledu  :Wink:  javi nam šta radi mali frajer  :Very Happy:

----------


## Muma

Evo meeeee. Frajer ima 340 grama i sve je, naravno, super! Sve mjere štimaju. Cerviks zatvoren. Možemo mirno krenuti noćas bućkati se na more  :Very Happy: 
A mali se danas izgleda nešto durio. Ruke pretežno voli držati na glavi - valjda istražuje taj čudni organ  :Laughing:  i danas je čitavo vrijeme gurao guzu s desne strane mog pupka a glavu dolje prema desnoj nozi. Uglavnom, nije se uopće htio lijepo namjestiti za fotkanje. Ali je svejedno bio aktivan ko i uvijek, na mamu  :Grin: 
Držite se cure još malo, nadam se da kreće ono osvježenje!  :Kiss:

----------


## tina29

*muma* bravo za frajera! sad možeš mirno na odmor da se i mali okupa u moru  :Smile: ,uživajte vas troje!!!

----------


## vatra86

Muma super za malog frajera! Uzivajte na moru i kupajte se puno, more je toplo..

----------


## snupi

lovekd mozda budemo skupa u rodilistu moj temin je 18.03.

----------


## snupi

živa sam  za  sad natankana infuzijama, moram se pogvaliti da mogu cak nekaj i jesti sto  me bas veseli.Corina drago mi je da budete dobili curicu, jedva cekam ovo zahlađenje  koje su najavili!

----------


## lovekd

> lovekd mozda budemo skupa u rodilistu moj temin je 18.03.


Ha,ha, baš super  :Smile:  Držim fige da te uskoro puste iz bolnice  :Smile:

----------


## lovekd

Muma, super za mališana. Uživajte u brčkanju na moru....mi ćemo za tjedan dana  :Smile: 

Corina, čestitke na curici. Sretno do kraja trudnoće....  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

domeka sam!!! :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

vruće bez klimeeeeeee.... :gaah: 
danas sam bila na kontoli,radila ctg i amnio....2 prsta otvorena,plodna voda mliječna...ako ne krene za vikend samo u ponedjeljak ponovo.....
mala mimi i ja imam psa isto me sekiraju dlake...sada se strašno linja,luda sam već od češljanja....imam dvorište pa je mogu ispindiriti van,ali inaće je kućni pas....
snupi  :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

sandric sretno za sto bezbolniji porod , bez intervencija  i medikamenata! Nadam se da budes imala i dobru pratnju! :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Sandra ako krene za vikend, zelim ti srecu i brz skolski porod..

----------


## vatra86

Cure dobro vam ipak malo svijezije jutro..nadam se da lakse disete i da ste za jednu kavicu, nes, mozda caj, kakao, ili neki osvjezavajuci sok. Za dorucak...  Vec mi je muka od pomisli na hranu...

----------


## tonkica

Cure drage dobro jutro,
Nekako mi se učinilo najbolje da ode pitam, i da vam se pridruzim, u 6 tjednu sam bila sam prekjučer na pregledu i sve je ok samo imam gljivice i dala mi je vaginalete, sinoc sam stavila prvu i jutros mi je bilo dvije kapljice krvi i kasnije nista više, jeli to od toga ili nije dobro, bas sam se pripala jutros čak su mi suze krenule.
Svima želim sve naj najbolje i brz i lagan porod curama kojima je termin.

----------


## vatra86

Tonkice cestitam jos jednom i dobro nam dosla.Mozda si se malo ozljedila prilikom stavljanja, ako sad vise nema krvi, mislim da nemas brige.malo prati tokom dana i malo vise miruj za svaki slucaj.

----------


## Bluebella

Tonkice ovdje je jako puno cura imalo krvarenje u tako ranoj trudnoci ukljucujuci i mene. Moze biti svasta, od toga da si se ozlijedila pri stavljanju vaginaleta do hematoma, a kod nekih nije bilo razloga. 
Moj savjet ti je da mirujes i odi slijedeci tjedan doktoru na pregled.
Ako ti se opet pojavi krv i frka te imas uvijek opciju da odes na hitnu.
Nadam se da ce sve biti ok.. sretno  :Wink:

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure 
tonkice ako te nista ne boli  samo se opusti i ja sam krvarila u 6 i u 7 tjednu bez razloga , to si se najvjerovatnije noktom ogrebala ili nesto slicno bezazleno jer da je nesto ozbiljno nebi bilo dve kapi vec mnogo vise od toga.
 joj cure taman zahladilo al meni pao pritisak skroz nisko pa opet ne mogu ustati iz kreveta kako je krenulo ima da prelezim citavih 9 mjeseci ,uvjek mi nesto fali.

----------


## tonkica

Vatra, Bluebella, Boss hvala vam cure, smirile ste me, uf ja sam grozna, morat cu se opustit stalno sam u strahu. Hug

----------


## sanda1977

hvala curke...jedva čekam da se mazimo s našom curkom  :Very Happy: 
želim vam uredne i dosadne trudnoće i da ta krvaruckanja prestanu

----------


## luc

Nakon rucka i par bombona mi je kolegica izmjerila seser i bio je 6. to znaci da nemam secer ili oni u labu nakon onog popijenog secera izmjere drugaciju vrjednost

----------


## linalena

niš se nisam naspavala, samo sam se vrtila
i sada me križa rasturaju, glava boli i naravno da mi se spava

----------


## Vrci

Ja zadnje dvije noći dobro spavam...ali imam problema sa želucem. Što god pojedem, teško mi padne. Onda moram popiti mineralnu, ili još bolje colu, da izazovem podrigivanje. Inače mi je muka
Mislim kakva su to sad čudesa  :Mad:

----------


## linalena

ja uvijek nakon većeg obroka moram popiti colu
znam da kažu da nije dobra u trudnoći ali nekako se držim da 2 šače na dan ne mogu škoditi a kavu sam izbacila tako i tako

cure kada je vama počela smetati odjeća u struku, ja sam danas 9+4 i baš me žuljaju hlače i to one meke za po doma. sada sam našla neku široku haljinu koju mi je donjela teta iz kanade (to da znate kak zgleda) i muž veli da idemo nekaj kupiti poodne. a mene sram da već sada. jer mi se nekak čini rano, moram ić na trudnički odjel. no možda mi smetaju i ubodi od heparina

i da, jel zna koja dal je Canesten krema protiv gljivica na koži OK u trudnoći - napalo me na leđima a imam samo to no bez uputa

----------


## corinaII

Lina i meni su brzo sve hlače bile male tj. Nisam ih mogla zakopcati i ja se prebacila u  tanku trenerku s širokom pasicom, mislim već od 7-8 tjedna.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma ja sam stavljala canesten i u rodnicu po preporuci ginekologa tako da mislim da možeš.
Linalena mene su isto većinom sve one uže stvari na kopčanje počele žuljati pa sam većinom bila u trenirkama u to vrijeme, pa šta nemaš neke ljetne haljinice i hlačice s lastikom u pojasu ja to cijelo vrijeme nosim...šta se tiče cole bolje da popiješ mineralnu nego to osim što je nezdrava još je i puna šećera a 2 čaše svaki dan nije baš malo...mislim ne unosim ni ja apsolutno sve zdravo u organizam ali te stvari tipa cole, hrenovke, tunu iz konzerve...sam srezala na minimum, zdravije ti je popit kavu svaki dan

----------


## Vrci

Ja već imam kupljene dvoje trudničke hlače za jesen i kad zahladi. Kupila u MamaNova dućanu, njihove su mi preudobne, i imaju pasicu koja se može širiti i suziti, ovisno kako je velik trbuh. Za razliku od svega što sam vidjela/probala u C&A, H&M i sličnim dućanima, ovo je vrh. Tamo mi je sve bilo kao ružna xxl roba
Meni su isto rano počele smetati hlače oko struka, kad sam sjedila morala sam ih otkopčati  :Smile: 

Odjeća za po doma mi je ok, jer je na lastiku i šira je. A budući da je ljeto, za nekud ići sam uglavnom u haljinama


E što se tiče cole, meni manja količina cole pomogne više nego mineralna. 2-3 gutljaja cole mi je kao čaša mineralne. Tako da ja svaka 2-3 dana popijem sve skupa pola čaše ili čašu cole. Ne smatram da se time previše trujem

----------


## Vrci

E da, nije to svaka 2-3 dana, nego tako je kad mi je loše. Bilo je par tjedana kad ništa takvo nisam ni okusila

----------


## mima235

Ja isto moram piti colu ili mineralnu jer mi stvarno bude loše. Cola me defenitivno bolje digne.  :Smile: 

Jel koja od vas imala neki žućkasto smeđi iscjedak bez tragova krvi?

----------


## Vrci

E meni pomogne i cedevita,ali odmah uz obrok. Djeluje mi kao i cola  :Smile:

----------


## sybylle

Ja sam 10+4tj. i već neko vrijeme me sve hlače tiskaju u struku tako da ih isto otkopčavam kad sjednem  :Smile:  No, s obzirom da sam sad na praznicima i uglavnom doma, nosim kratke pamučne spavačice cijeli dan  :Smile:  No s obzirom da se početak nastave približava, morat ću učiniti nešto po pitanju garderobe...čim zahladi mislim se trajno ubacit u tajice i tunike.

----------


## željkica

Vratija se Šime!!!!!!!!!!!
evo mene nakon 20-tak dana kući bilo mi je super iskupala sam se nauživala baš sam guštala da bi opet nazad,vas sam uglavnom  čitala al nisam mogla pisat jer imam šašavi mobitel i baš ste mi falilile! :Kiss:

----------


## linalena

počela se vraćat ekipa s mora pa dobro jutro svima  :Coffee:  i pohani kruh od sinoć :Evil or Very Mad: 

mima ja sam imala nekako  oker-smeđi i scjedak, dok rekao da može biti ozljeda od utrića ili razvoj posteljice. s obzirom da je brzo stalo nije bio hematom. a žućkasto, jako nježno, mi je skooro pa stalno 
uglavnom tjedan dana sam jače mirovala a dalje ću laganiini

----------


## Muma

Jutrooooo!
Ja vam samo svima šaljem morske pozdrave s juga! Vidim da se *željkica* vratila pa će me ona zamijeniti  :Smile:  
Nadam se da vam nije više toliko vruće, mi uživamo u kupanju, napokon, i šaljemo vam svima puse!
*sanda*, *medonija* sretno!

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure 
muma okupaj se za mene jednom zeljna sam mora , to je jedina stvar koja mi bas bas nedostaje. 
moj dragi se sprema uveliko iako je meni sve jos uvjek prerano ide danas kupiti karavana , a ja jos uvjek ne mogu da vjerujem da ce nama uskoro trebati karavan da se mozemo svi potrpati . juce sam cijeli dan sjedila i razmisljala kakav je zivot nismo planirali da cemo ikad imati ni jedno djete a danas kupujemo karavan . meni jos uvijek to nemoze doci do mozga.

----------


## linalena

boss da, tako nas fino preokrene
i meni ipak fali more, nadam se krrajem 9og otići na koji dan

----------


## medonija

jutro! 

blago vama "okupanima", meni to fali ovo ljeto....  :Sad: 

mi smo i dalje u paketu, danas punih 39tt! :Shock: 
ne znam više šta da si mislim: već 2 dana imam kontrakcije, nekakve valjda trudove ali to ništa nije pravilno, nemožeš ih ulovit "ni za glavu ni za rep", i niti to nešto posebno boli, niti se pojačavaju...kontrakcije se zaredaju nekad po 5 komada na svakih 10min, pa onda 2 sata ništa, ali bude ih preko 20ak dnevno, neda mi se više ni brojat... već treći dan mi je i stolica "tekuća"... svi simptomi su tu, samo nikako da krene ono pravo! 
Bebice su i dalje aktivne, pa si nekako mislim dok je tako, znači da je uredu :neznam: 
samo, zato što mi svi od početka pune glavu s tim da blizanci "moraju" ranije van, da nema šanse do punog termina, sad se već počinjem brinut da nekaj nije u redu... 
mislim da ću danas zvrcnut mog gina da vidim kaj on misli o tome svemu... ovo me polako izluđuje... noćas sam više bila budna nego spavala i stalno mi se razni svcenariji motaju po glavi...

----------


## Mali Mimi

sanda i medonija sretno
I meni se čini da imam lažne trudove, noćas me čak i maternica bolila ono kao PMS, ne znam što je to jel se još rasteže ili?

----------


## boss

medonija tvoja situacija meni je i za smijati i za plakati , molis boga da doguras do 35 sedmice a kad doguras onda klinci nece van ni u 40.

----------


## medonija

pa baš! ja sam mislila da sam ja  najtvrdoglavija osoba, ali iuzgleda da mi stiže opasna konkurencija :Laughing: 
uh, bit će to zanimljivo tamo npr. u pubertetu... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## boss

bas su zasluzili imena zlo i naopako , sta ce tek biti kad stanu na svoje noge kad su sad tako tvrdoglavi

----------


## Ginger

curke pred porod - sretno!

----------


## medonija

Sanda kakvo je kod tebe stanje? Ima li jos cura "u finalu" ali mi je promaknulo?!

----------


## Ginger

medonija, ti si najfinalnija  :Smile:

----------


## medonija

Mah, ja sam u finalu vec 2 tjedna, sad me vise ne bi cudilo ni da prenesem! Ko je rekao da blizanci nemogu 40tt!  :Razz:

----------


## Vrci

Ma to neće bebe van dok je onako jako vruće bilo  :Smile:  Sad će se one pokrenuti

----------


## snupi

o dragice  jos   ste u jos jednom komadu, ja od kad sam pocela jesti sve mi ima nekakve nove okuse, pojedne stavri koje su mi bile fine sad vise nisu. danas idem ponovno na pikanje. Od proslog ponedjeljka povracala sam samo dva puta to je napredak.*Muma* okupaj se i za mene,*mali mini*  kakvo je stanje sad  si stopala sat vremena u kojem su razmaku?*željkice* i ti si nama falila. Kaj ste  vadile od pretraga do sad(*vrci, boss, ginger,sybylle*)?

----------


## snupi

htjela sam pitati da li su  brojila   trudove(ako  jesu) ,  na sat vremena i u kojem intervalu dolaze?

----------


## Vrci

Pretrage:
prije uzv sa 9tt sam vadila krvnu sliku, urin i guk. Urin je bio lošiji, pa sam radila i urinokulturu, ali to je ispalo ok.
Na tom uzv me pitala za papu, budući da sam radila prije par mjeseci nisam trebala ponavljati
Pitala sam za briseve, rekla je da ako nemam indikacije sad, da ih oni u pravilu ne rade. Ali ako hoću, mogu ih napraviti. Nisam htjela, prošli su bili čisti, vidjet ću što će mi reći dr koji će mi voditi trudnoću

Ništa drugo nisam radila

----------


## snupi

hvala *vrci* da se znam pripremiti kaj me ceka ovaj tjedan!

----------


## vatra86

Bok cure..
Medonija ti i tvoje curke obarate rekord..ma ovaj tjedan ces sigurno roditi.. Mozda da otvorimo kladionicu..he he.. Samo hrabro i sretno..

Ja cekam pregled koji je u srijedu, ne mogu ga docekati, nekako me strah hvata jer me ni cice vise ne bole, ni trbuh.. Nemam pojma sta se dogadja, nadam se da je sve ok.

----------


## vatra86

Vrci a krvnu grupu? Toxoplazmozu?

----------


## snupi

ja sam toksoplazmu  i krvnu grupu vadila dok sam prije dvije godine isla u Maribor u postupak!

----------


## snupi

jos da vas malo zagnjavim, jako mi ide krv iz desni i upaljene se da li je imala koja problem sa tim i kako ste to rjesavale?

----------


## Vrci

Pa krvnu grupu imam u papirima koje smo dali za postupak. Za torch ću pitati...

Meni je zubarka rekla da su zubi u trudnoći osjetljiviji, pogotovo desni. Ja sam zato dobila savjet za korištenje interdentalne četkice, meni je pomoglo. Uglavnom kaže treba ih redovito prati i četkati, prođe to brzo

----------


## Blekonja

> jos da vas malo zagnjavim, jako mi ide krv iz desni i upaljene se da li je imala koja problem sa tim i kako ste to rjesavale?



odvratno-groznog okusa - Paradontax pasta, probaj meni je dosta pomogla!

----------


## Ginger

snupi bravo!
ja sam radila isto što i Vrci + toxo
krvnu grupu imam još od prve trudnoće, a kako sam rh+  ne treba ponavljati zbog senzibilizacije
ah da, vadila sam i hormone štitnjače prije pregleda u 12 tt (to me tražio mpo-vac, ne soc.ginićka)

----------


## Ginger

za krvarenje iz desni mi je pomogao vitamin c (500mg dnevno) i ona skorz mekana četkica (cuporex, tako nešto)
paradontax i inače koristim, tako da meni tu i nije pomogao
redovito sam detaljno četkala i flaksala i dosta se smirilo 
ali su desni i dalje osjetljivije nego prije trudnoće

----------


## nov@

> jos da vas malo zagnjavim, jako mi ide krv iz desni i upaljene se da li je imala koja problem sa tim i kako ste to rjesavale?


meni pomaže Paradontax pasta i obavezno koristi zubni konac ili neku interdentalnu četkicu poslije svakog obroka da počistiš ona nedostupna mjesta između zubiju jer ta zaostala hrana se brzo ˝ukiseli˝ i onda nastupaju problemi.
inače, meni ta pasta nije uopće odvratna, iako svi pišu da je koma....valjda kako kome....

----------


## Vrci

Kad se radi toxo?

Ja koristim elmex/aronal paste, curaprox cetkicu i curaprox interdentalnu

----------


## Muma

Meni su mpo muke donijele kroničnu parodontozu i morat ću na neku operaciju navlačenja zubnog mesa. I "pojela" sam si zubnu caklinu škrgutanjem u noći. Ja po preporuci zubarke koristim Elmex sensitive (zelenu) četkicu, pastu i vodicu, i nemam nikakvih problema s krvarenjima, bolovima i sl. I, naravno, uvijek konac. *snupi* nadam se da ćeš riješiti problem, evo imaš hrpu savjeta do sad  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Muma uživaj  , Medonija sutra ću se otić okupat za tebe !!!!!!!!!

ja sutra idem radit ogtt jel ta tekućina koju trebam popit puno ružna?

----------


## Bluebella

> Muma uživaj  , Medonija sutra ću se otić okupat za tebe !!!!!!!!!
> 
> ja sutra idem radit ogtt jel ta tekućina koju trebam popit puno ružna?


ja isto idem sutra na ogtt.... baš me zanima kak to izgleda. rekli su mi da si ponesem nešto za čitati jer ću tamo biti 2h.

----------


## željkica

ja vodim muža sa sobom ,meni su rekli da ponesem limun, tako da sam ja danas kupila 2 za svaki slučaj! :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> ja vodim muža sa sobom ,meni su rekli da ponesem limun, tako da sam ja danas kupila 2 za svaki slučaj!


zakaj limun?

----------


## mostarka86

Ako ti bude muka i slabo...nije ružno, nego je preslatko popiti. i nemojte se puno kretati. sjedite i ne mičite. ja sam tako uradila i nije mi uopće bila muka. doduše, ja nisam trudnica  :Cool:

----------


## sybylle

*Snupi* ja sam isto radila kompletnu krvnu sliku, urinokulturu i GUK. Briseve sam radila prije postupka, kao i krvnu grupu, hepatitis i sve ostalo što ide uz to.
*Vatra* i ja čekam pregled u srijedu. Isto se tak dobro osjećam (kao da uopće nisam trudna) da me čisto brine  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Željkice dobro nam došla nazad   :Klap:

----------


## Vrci

Meni je ta tekućina ništa posebno. Isto sam se bojala prvi puta kad sam išla, ali stvarno nisam imala problema. Mislim da je to više na lošem glasu nego što je tako loše

----------


## corinaII

Kad se radi ogtt, ja trudna 18 tjedana ?

----------


## Bluebella

> Kad se radi ogtt, ja trudna 18 tjedana ?


od 24 do 28tt i mislim da se ponavlja opet kasnije iza 32tt

----------


## željkica

neznam ni ja zašto limun valjda da je lakše popit.

----------


## željkica

> ja isto idem sutra na ogtt.... baš me zanima kak to izgleda. rekli su mi da si ponesem nešto za čitati jer ću tamo biti 2h.


jel znaš da večeras iza 19 h nesmiješ više jest? tako su meni rekli.

----------


## Bluebella

> jel znaš da večeras iza 19 h nesmiješ više jest? tako su meni rekli.


hm.. meni rekli od 23h, ali ja ionako ne jedem više navečer tak da mi je svejedno
rekli su mi da se ravnam po ovim uputama http://www.lab-breyer.com/pretrage/s...-tolerans-test kod njih i radim ogtt.

----------


## željkica

vidim da i mokraću će trebat dat to mi nisu rekli,ah!

----------


## željkica

> Željkice dobro nam došla nazad


hvala,  :Klap:  na curki!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bluebella

> vidim da i mokraću će trebat dat to mi nisu rekli,ah!


meni se čini da svaki lab radi drugačije  :Laughing:  
al bitno da nalaz na kraju bude ok  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

> Kad se radi toxo?
> 
> Ja koristim elmex/aronal paste, curaprox cetkicu i curaprox interdentalnu


eeeee ta cetkica
a izmedju zubiju mi nista ne stane osim konca pa ja flaksam

Toxo se radi odmah
A ako nisi prebolila, kao ja, preporuka je ponavljati svakih mjesec dana-tako mi pisalo u nalazu
Ja se dogovorila da cu paziti i ne dirati zivotinje pa cu ici svaki kvartal jednom

----------


## Vrci

Što se smije limun za ogtt? Meni su rekli, ništa osim te vode niti jesti niti piti

Moji zubi su užas gusti, niti konac ne ide svuda. Ali za interdentalnu mi je zubarica izmjerila koja mi veličina odgovara i stvarno je super. Bolje nego konac.

Za toxo, ja cijeli život imam mačke, po 2-3 sam znala imati. Sa mnom bile u krevetu, gnjavila sam ih...meni se čini da sam ja to sigurno bila preboljela. Zapravo mislim da nije problem najviše u mačkama, nego da se ne smije dirati izmet ili tako nešto

----------


## Vrci

A evo, sad sam čitala o toxo, treba biti visoka higijena s mačkama, i obvezno dobro pranje voća i povrća i termička obrada mesa

Budem pitala dr na idućem pregledu za torch test

----------


## Ginger

e, i ja sam cijelo djetinjstvo provela s mackama, pesima i jos nekim domacim zivotinjama
i dala bih se kladiti, a ja se nikad ne kladim, da sam preboljela
I kad je stigao negativan nalaz, bila sam u soku!

----------


## željkica

vrci, meni su rekli da ga ponesem a sutra ću ti reć zašto mi je treba.

----------


## Ginger

Nista se ne smije ni prije ni poslije ogtt
I nakon sto se popije, treba mirovati
Meni je od toga jaaaako mucno

----------


## medonija

> Muma uživaj  , Medonija sutra ću se otić okupat za tebe !!!!!!!!!
> 
> ja sutra idem radit ogtt jel ta tekućina koju trebam popit puno ružna?


thnx  :Kiss: 
koliko sam skužila različito je ovisno gdje radiš... ja sam radila na Vuk Vrhovcu i tamo ne znam koliko te glukoze mješaju u ca 2 dcl vode i već je limunska kiselina unutra pa nije strašno, a negdje ne stavljaju limunsku kiselinu ali smiješ ponjeti svoj limun pa si malo staviti unutra :Wink: 
inače, meni je to čak i pasalo, ja čim otvorim oči moram jesti i ovo dok sam došla tamo, pa čekala već su mi se ruke tresle i mislila sam da ću se srušit, tako da mi je ta "slatka voda" baš sjela i zapravo me skroz "digla" i razbudila i zasitila, skoro sam ih pitala je li mogu dobit još jer sam bila gladna ko pas! :Smile:

----------


## mima235

Evo čitam koje ste vi sve pretrage radile, ja nisam ništa,čekam uzv idući tjedan pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## linalena

ja ujutro obavila ona antitijela u Petrovoj, i konačno bila tamo i prvo popunila onu prijavnicu za trudnicu - dosada sam samo čeznutljivo gledala trudnice kako to  popunjavaju pitajući se Kada?

Oduvijek imam problema sa zubima, imam nekoliko navlaka. I iskreno nemam naviku korištenja konca, no bar nemam problema sa kamencem. Ja isto koristim već dugo Curaprox četkicu

A kaj se tiče simpotma - cice više ne bole tooliko koliko su fino popunjene, kao da se žile vide jače a bradavice nekada izgledajju malo drugačije i tamnije, no ne stalno
-žgaravica me i daalje muči, podrigujem kako kada, muka mi bude ali dosta slabo samo ujutro pri buđenju
-gladna stalno, no niš me baš posebno ne privlaći ali i ne odbija, niš me ne smrdi

----------


## Bluebella

Ja nisam do sada radila pretragu na toxo niti mi je tko spominjao. Jel to obavezno u trudnoci? Zasto se to radi i gdje?

----------


## boss

snupi ja radila kompletnu krvnu sliku, sedimentaciju, zeljezo, glukoza pre jela i sat vremena poslije jela , urin , e sad ja radila i tsh ft4 i anti tpo al to je zato sto imam problema sa stitnom i jos mi dali uputnicu za krvnu grupu i rh faktor iako sam davalac krvi traze da se ponovi. i to sve radila u 7 nedelji .

----------


## tina29

ni ja nisam radila pretragu na toxo,niti mi je tko spomenuo!
ja sam u prvom tromjesečju sve zube popravila koje sam morala jer sam imala upalu neku pa dok mi je to liječila sam promjenila neke plombe,desni su mi isto krvarile pa sam non stop četkala zube i eto sad mi opet počele krvariti,zubarka mi je dala neki kalodont i četkicu i super mi je to.....
*željkice* dobro nam došla natrag,falila si! molim jedan kupanac i za mene!  :Smile: 
*muma* uživaj i kupaj bušeka,nek se frajer dobro iskupa!  :Smile: 
ostalima big kiss!
a di nam je sanda???

----------


## corinaII

> hvala,  na curki!!!!!!!!!






 :Heart:

----------


## željkica

*tina29* hoću hoću , svi me zezaju da će mi mali sigurno bit vaterpolista ili plivač jer se non stop kupam!ja te još uvijek čekam!
cure jeste vi smislile ime za svoje frajere?ja i mm nikako da nađemo ime!

----------


## linalena

izbio mi prišt!!!! i eto sada ponovo paranoja
dosada lice čisto i suho ko nikada

----------


## tina29

*željkice* kaj drugo da ti kažem nego da uživaš,blago tebi,nemoj mi dva puta reči jer ču stvarno krenut ako ništa drugo pješke  :Smile: 
a ime nam nije ni na vidiku,još uvijek,naše dijete če izgleda biti bezimeno  :Laughing:

----------


## Muma

I mene zanimaju inf za toxo, od malena sam bila s macama, i nije mi baš svejedno.
A što se tiče OGTT-a i limuna, ja sam ga smjela ponijeti i ocijediti malo u onaj fiiiiiiini šećerni napitak. Meni nije bilo prestrašno za popiti, ali bilo je trudnica koje su jedva zadržale sve u sebi (doduše, one su bile u fazi trudničkih mučnina). Sretno cure!

----------


## Bluebella

> I mene zanimaju inf za toxo, od malena sam bila s macama, i nije mi baš svejedno.


već sam kontaktirala svog ginekologa vezano za toxo  :Grin:  veli da na taj test šalje trudnice koje imaju psa ili mačku (ja nemam).

p.s. jadan čovjek, na godišnjem je a ja ga već xx puta gnjavim svojim sms-ovima, uskoro će me staviti na block listu  :Laughing:

----------


## željkica

> *željkice* kaj drugo da ti kažem nego da uživaš,blago tebi,nemoj mi dva puta reči jer ču stvarno krenut ako ništa drugo pješke 
> a ime nam nije ni na vidiku,još uvijek,naše dijete če izgleda biti bezimeno


neće bit jedino i moje je bezimeno! :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> neće bit jedino i moje je bezimeno!


moj miš je dobio ime čim sam saznala da je dečko, bila sam ga i napisala tu  :Grin:  već ga svi tako zovemo i totalno bi mi čudno bilo da se predomislim..

----------


## Ginger

> p.s. jadan čovjek, na godišnjem je a ja ga već xx puta gnjavim svojim sms-ovima, uskoro će me staviti na block listu


ha ha ha
ajd, bar ga ja nisam gnjavila (bar ovaj put)

a sto se tice toxo, treba jako paziti da je meso dobro termicki obradjeno i da se voce i povrce dobro pere
ja, recimo, ne jedem salate u restoranima-zapravo, ni u gostima, samo doma

----------


## butterfly101

ej cure, vidim sutra gužva za lab.
ja sam danas dobila nalaz OGTT-a i sve je ok. Nisam imala pojma kako se radi,niti šta se pije a niti da se ponavlja nakon 2h. Dan prije najela se baklave! 
ona tekućina nije tako loša,to vam je voda sa šećerom koja nakon vađenja krvi natašte, dodje kao naručena.
Onih dva sata čekanja skratila sam u shopingu i vrijeme mi je proletilo! 

sretno cure

----------


## Vrci

Dali su ti da ideš u shopping? Svugdje piše da se treba mirovati, a to sam čula i od doktora. Mene su pustili da odem doma, jer sam bila autom 5min. Ali su rekli da moram doma mirovati

Inače super što je dobar nalaz  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Linalena, meni je za zgaravicu bilo spas popiti čašu hladnog mlijeka i odmah bi prestala... Nekome pomažu i bademi pa probaj...

Drage moje, nekako i dalje redovito pratim ovu temu iako mi je malo blesavo pisati, no samo da znate da često mislim na vas...
Svima koji su blizu najljepšeg susreta želim što kraći i bezbolniji porod i da sve bude odlično!

Svima velike puse od mene i moje male dame!

----------


## vatra86

Vidim ovdje se vode lijepe raspravice.. 
Da snadovezem na zubnu higijenu, bila sam na pregledu prije prvog postupka i sve super, i ja koristim tu curaprox a pastu sensodine, ali cu je promijeniti.

Kako mi je danas bio super dan, bez mucnina i lijepo sam jela i pila sam sok od iscijedjenih naranci i limuna, peglala i cistila po kuci nakon sto godina, za veceru sam samo casu jogurta i 2 komadica dinje i kad sam se umirila digao mi se zeludac i sve ispovratila... Svasta...

Cure sretno sutra na pretragama i nek budu uredni nalazi..
Laku noc...

----------


## željkica

*bluebella* a jel se smije znat koje ste ime odabrali?
*123beba* cura ti je pravi bombončić!!!!!!!!
*vatra86* iš iš mučnine! :Love: 

ja i mm smo se bili bučnim u more i bašm sam se lipo osvježila i sad bi tako nešto pojela a nesmijem a glad je velika more otvori apetit! :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Drage moje, nekako i dalje redovito pratim ovu temu iako mi je malo blesavo pisati, no samo da znate da često mislim na vas...
> Svima koji su blizu najljepšeg susreta želim što kraći i bezbolniji porod i da sve bude odlično!
> 
> Svima velike puse od mene i moje male dame!


123beba samo ti nama svrati  :Smile:  curica ti je preslatka  :Heart:  ova tema je baš specifična i meni isto jako draga.. možda da otovrimo temu *mpo mama nakon svega*   :Laughing: 




> Kako mi je danas bio super dan, bez mucnina i lijepo sam jela i pila sam sok od iscijedjenih naranci i limuna, peglala i cistila po kuci nakon sto godina, za veceru sam samo casu jogurta i 2 komadica dinje i kad sam se umirila digao mi se zeludac i sve ispovratila... Svasta...


mene je u prva tri mjeseca voće navečer tjeralo na mučnine, možda ti je od toga...




> *bluebella* a jel se smije znat koje ste ime odabrali?


zvat će se Maks  :Zaljubljen:  već mu u buši tepam sa Maksiću  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Dobro jutro svima! Mogu vas ponuditi jedino sa cajem od kamilice jer mi je zeludac jos nadrazen, ne sjecam se kad sam zadnji put poveacala, mozda od alkohola  :Laughing: 

Zeljkice zasto nesmijes jesti?

Blubela mi isto bebicu zovemo po imenu i to muskom iako neznamo spol  :Laughing: 

Cure sretno jos jednom na pregledima, pretragama...

----------


## linalena

jutro malene moje, kako ste? nadam se naspavane jer je eto konačno moguće duboku udahnuti, ja se čak pokrila s dekicom i sada ujutro se još pol sata mazila u krevetu. Muž ode u 6 s pesom na trčanje, pa se vrati i zaleva ruže u vrtu, onda sam ga uzela malo u krevet meni da ga ugrijem a da on mene onako hladan razbudi

a navečer mi bila frendica s posla, nisam dugo kuhala kavu (imam espresso aparat) a ajme kako mi se želudac okretao na taj inače obožavani miris, a onda nisam mogla pojest komad mađarice

puno puno pusica našim finalisticama - da li uopće imamo negdje popis termina
i naravno mamicama i dobra je ideja za temu Mpo mama

----------


## Mali Mimi

> već sam kontaktirala svog ginekologa vezano za toxo  veli da na taj test šalje trudnice koje imaju psa ili mačku (ja nemam).
> 
> p.s. jadan čovjek, na godišnjem je a ja ga već xx puta gnjavim svojim sms-ovima, uskoro će me staviti na block listu


Pa šta nisu samo mačke opasne? Ja imam 2 psa u kući cijelo vrijeme, vadila sam samo jedanput u trudnoći i neg. nalaz...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Blago tebi linalena kad si se i s dekom pokrivala, ja sam se opet probudila u znoju u 4 i išla upalit klimu, dok se mm kojem je uvijek toplije nego meni pokrio s plahtom. Kako nam je ona Dubrovčanka s blizancima?

----------


## Bluebella

> Pa šta nisu samo mačke opasne? Ja imam 2 psa u kući cijelo vrijeme, vadila sam samo jedanput u trudnoći i neg. nalaz...


Ja sam isto mislila da su samo macke opasne, al on mi tak odgovorio. .. no covjek je na godisnjem pa se mozda zabunio  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pa je gdje god da čitam piše samo za mačke

----------


## butterfly101

> Dali su ti da ideš u shopping? Svugdje piše da se treba mirovati, a to sam čula i od doktora. Mene su pustili da odem doma, jer sam bila autom 5min. Ali su rekli da moram doma mirovati
> 
> Inače super što je dobar nalaz



ma ja nemam pojma, nitko mi nije napominjao nikakvu disciplinu večer prije vađenja, a niti na dan vađenja! Ja sam sve normalno jeladan prije, večerala oko 21,00 h i onaj dan tako skratila 2 h čekanja. Rekli su mi samo da u ta dva sata mogu slobodno pit janu od limuna ili senzaciju od jamnice. Ja izabrala ovo drugo!
Bitno da mi je nalaz ok pa sam bez brige.

----------


## butterfly101

> Pa je gdje god da čitam piše samo za mačke



Koliko ja znam samo mačke to prenose! Tako mi je rekla i genetičarka kod koje sam bila u toku postupaka.

----------


## mima235

Mislim da sirovo meso i neoprano voće i povrće mogu biti preosnici listerije,a ne toksoplazme.

----------


## željkica

vatra86 nisam sinoć smila jest jer sam jutros bila vadit šećer-ogtt, al zato sam sad smazala burek neznam kad sam ga zadnji put pojela jer inače to ne jedem!

----------


## Blekonja

> ma ja nemam pojma, nitko mi nije napominjao nikakvu disciplinu večer prije vađenja, a niti na dan vađenja! Ja sam sve normalno jeladan prije, večerala oko 21,00 h i onaj dan tako skratila 2 h čekanja. Rekli su mi samo da u ta dva sata mogu slobodno pit janu od limuna ili senzaciju od jamnice. Ja izabrala ovo drugo!
> Bitno da mi je nalaz ok pa sam bez brige.


baš čudno, ja nisam smjela ni mrdnuti, a to sa vodom ok, najvjerojatnije, ali ne one s okusom jer su pune šećera, tako da mi baš to i nije jasno! ali ok, glavno da je nalaz uredan  :Grin:

----------


## željkica

ni ja nisam smjela mrdnut teže su mi bile 2 ure čekanja nego pola litre napitka!

----------


## Vrci

Meni došao nalaz štitnjače. Kad sam vadila, rekla je dr hormoni štitnjače, antitijela i guk. A sad vidjela još neke čudne stvari da su gledali. Googlala sam i ispalo je isto vezano uz šećer u krvi, ali neka dugotrajna razina. Nikad čula za to prije. Ali koliko vidim i to je uredno, sad prestajem sa metforminom

A onda ćemo vidjeti kad dođe ogtt kakva je situacija

----------


## Bluebella

željkice kako si podnijela ispijanje one tekućine?
meni je bilo grozno  :drama:  dali su mi tu slatku vodu sa malo limunske kiseline i na prazan želudac mi je jako teško sjelo. prvih sat vremena sam varirala između dali ću se ispovraćati ili ću pasti u nesvjest. baš sam to loše podnijela... sestre su me tri puta pitale dali sam dobro jer sam posivila u licu.
nakon izlaska iz laba sam pravac u pekaru po burek sa mesom  :Laughing:  htjela sam kilu solu stresti niz grlo  :Laughing: 
nalaz su mi rekli iza 14h poslati....
i isto nisam nikud smjela niti mrdnuti, jer ako hodaš glukoza iz krvi se troši i onda nalaz nije relevantan. jedna ženskica iz čekaone se prošvercala van i kad se vratila sestra joj je rekla da dođe ponovno sutra jer to više nije to.

----------


## Bluebella

baš mi sad i nalaz sitgao i dobar je.... jupi  :Very Happy:  sad mogu mirno na more.

----------


## Vrci

Super za nalaz  :Smile: 

Mene danas bole grudi,prilicno. Jel nije vec to trebalo proci ili se dogada cijelu trudnocu? I pomalo bolovi u trbuhu, al to je pokoje probadanje u danu

----------


## željkica

> baš mi sad i nalaz sitgao i dobar je.... jupi  sad mogu mirno na more.


bravo za nalaz i moj je uredu! :Very Happy: 
pa dobro sam podnjela nekih 20-tak min mi je bila muka a posli sve ok!

----------


## Bluebella

> bravo za nalaz i moj je uredu!
> pa dobro sam podnjela nekih 20-tak min mi je bila muka a posli sve ok!


i tebi  :Very Happy:  za nalaz!

----------


## Bluebella

> Super za nalaz 
> 
> Mene danas bole grudi,prilicno. Jel nije vec to trebalo proci ili se dogada cijelu trudnocu? I pomalo bolovi u trbuhu, al to je pokoje probadanje u danu


mene su dosta rano prestale boliti, već negdje oko 8tt.. ili je to možda bilo zbog drugih komplikacija pa nisam o cikama razmišljala..
anyway... sad bradavice bole, već i neka prozirna tekućina curka.... sve jedna ljepota za drugom  :Grin:

----------


## vatra86

Zeljkice i Blubela super za nalaze!!

Linalena spominjala si pristice?? I meni dodje svako toliko neki ogroman bijeli..a nikad nisam imala..

----------


## linalena

jutro, mi ponosni jer je 10+0, još 2 pa nadam se malo lakše disati

Jel mi možete napisati kada ste imale kombinirani probir? Čitala sam ja tu temu ful i onda se jako zbedirala i zabranila si čitati išta osim chetova. U potrazi za informacijom uz hrpu lijepih stvari nađeš i hrpu loših, znam da je jedno nejde bez drugog, no ako mogu izbjeći, izbjeći ću

----------


## Vrci

Ti i ja u dan navrsavamo,meni danas 13 ravno. Po mjesecima sutra mi je tocno 3mj (15.5.bila zadnja menga).

Nemoj se puno bedirati kombiniranim. Eventualno mozes samo odluciti raditi amnio,tu odmah znas na cemu si.
Ja sam kombinirani radila s 11+1, a moze se raditi od tad do 13+6

----------


## vatra86

I mi danas 10+0!  :Very Happy:  i ja se nadam da ce za 2 biti lakse..
Danas popodne imam i pregled, jedva cekam...

----------


## nov@

Mi danas 13+0, kontrola u ponedjeljak, jedva čekamo  :Smile: 
I meni neki dan izbila grdosija na bradi, ajme meni ko da me pčela ubola  :Laughing: 

Inače,bila sam u ljekarni i navodno neće neko vrijeme biti Utrogestana (neznaju koliko dugo), ja uzela zadnje 2 kutije (Varaždin).  Jeste dobile zamjensku terapiju ili?

----------


## željkica

jutro,vidim da nema kavice pa je evo poslužujem  :Coffee: 

*vatra86* sretno na pregledu!
*linalena* ja sam kombinirani radila u 11 tt, opterećivat se prije nema smisla, samo trebaš odlučit jel želiš ić na to i ili ne i sve opcije dobro razmotrit!

----------


## linalena

meni rekli da dođem na pregled u 12 tt za kombinirani, e sada da li misle 12+nešto ili 12tt što je 11+nešto - ja bi iskreno što prije, nazvati ću u ponedjeljak

e i jučer spizdila zbog soc.gin - moja je na go i ima zamjenu, i zovem ja i pitam sestru da li mogu naručiti utrići preko telefona jer sam rizična trudnoća i trenutno strogo mirujem, a ona meni odrešito Ne gospođo, dođite tu i čekajte ko i drugi.
No sjetila se da moja radi ovaj petak, a imam još utrića taman do onda. Ova moja mi neće dati onaj neki ponovljeni recept

----------


## linalena

ma mi idemo i na amnio sigurno i sigurni smo što ako....
zapravo mislimo ič na nifty

a ovo za utriće?????

----------


## vatra86

Koja je to glupost da ne mozes naruciti utrice preko telefona..pa to su joj doslovno 2 klika misem... Ne volim takve sestre... 
A i ti utrici mi vec idu na zivce, ko zna kad ce mi ih ukinuti...

----------


## željkica

> Koja je to glupost da ne mozes naruciti utrice preko telefona..pa to su joj doslovno 2 klika misem... Ne volim takve sestre... 
> A i ti utrici mi vec idu na zivce, ko zna kad ce mi ih ukinuti...


ja sam ih uvijek preko tel naručivala, ako je sve uredu koristit ćeš ih do 12 tt tako da još malo izdrži!

----------


## butterfly101

> Koja je to glupost da ne mozes naruciti utrice preko telefona..pa to su joj doslovno 2 klika misem... Ne volim takve sestre... 
> A i ti utrici mi vec idu na zivce, ko zna kad ce mi ih 
> ukinuti...


ja sam utrice koristila do prije 10 dana. Sutrs ulazim u 24 tt.

----------


## Ginger

juuutro!

i mi danas punimo tjedan, točno 17 tt  :Smile: 
u ponedjeljak kontrola i jedva čekam

cure, ako nema utrića, mogu vam dati crinone gel ili duphastone
oboje ide na recept, ali se duphastoni još nadoplaćuju 26 kn
ja sam zbog kontrakcija opet na duphastonima....

----------


## Ginger

e, a mrvica mi je tako živahnaaa  :Zaljubljen: 
sad me nešto razljutili na poslu i ja počnem pi*diti - u tom trenu se javi moje maleno - i ja odmah raaastoooop
više ne mogu biti ni oštra kad treba, ha, ha

----------


## Vrci

> Mi danas 13+0


A vidi, mi isto brojimo  :Smile: 

Ja sam utriće koristila do 8tt, ma koja im je to fora da ih neće biti. Stvarno koma...

----------


## Vrci

Ne do 8tt, do 9tt sam koristila.

Linalena, ako ćeš ići na neki od tih "točnijih" testova, možeš preskočiti kombinirani. Eventualno samo napraviti uzv. Koliko sam čitala, ti krvi rezultati znaju biti baš koma, pogotovo kod nas iz stimulacija, pa ako je bilo krvarenja. Onda se samo živciraš.

----------


## mima235

Koliko često ste u početku išle na uzv?

----------


## Bluebella

> Linalena, ako ćeš ići na neki od tih "točnijih" testova, možeš preskočiti kombinirani. Eventualno samo napraviti uzv. Koliko sam čitala, ti krvi rezultati znaju biti baš koma, pogotovo kod nas iz stimulacija, pa ako je bilo krvarenja. Onda se samo živciraš.


potpisujem.
ako zaista planiraš na NIFTY ili amnio preskoči kombinirani. može ti kao meni pokazati loš rezultat i samo ćeš se živcirati dok ne dobiješ slijedeće preciznije nalaze. tebi će ionako radi godina preporučiti amnio. al na kraju na tebi i tvom dragom je da odlučite što želite  :Wink: 
ako imaš kakvih pitanja vezano za amnio slobodno mi pošalji pp  :Kiss:

----------


## sybylle

I mi danas punimo 11+0 tjedana  :Smile:  Ja danas idem na uzv, krvnu pretragu ne mislim raditi.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ajme sta je ovo, danas svi punimo okrugle tjedne, nama punih 28 tt  :Smile: 
Mi isto nismo radili kombinirani i ostalo, samo opsirniji uzv... Tko ide na te pretrage, sretno cure  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Ja se nadam da cu ubrzo prestati s tim utrogestanima..
A isto ih narucujem preko telefona..
A to da  ih vise nece biti su mi rekli u apoteci da ce moci naruciti samo preko privatnog recepta i da ce se placati..provijerite u vasim apotekama da li je to istina...

----------


## Vrci

> Koliko često ste u početku išle na uzv?


Išla sam s 5+1 (to nije bilo planirano, ali je dr išla na put, pa da provjerimo jel sve u maternici kako treba)
Zatim sa 6+1 čuti srčeko - to je trebao biti prvi uzv, tako je bilo inicijalno planirano
Onda sam bila sa 9+1
I na 11+1 na kombiniranom

Sad mi je idući sa 15+6

----------


## nov@

> A vidi, mi isto brojimo 
> 
> Ja sam utriće koristila do 8tt, ma koja im je to fora da ih neće biti. Stvarno koma...


Da, super  :Smile: 
Ma nemam pojma, ništ mi nije znala reći ova teta u ljekarni osim da sam dobila zadnje i da ih neće biti a kolko dugo nemaju pojma i kaj proizvode opet...
Budem pitala gin, a i nadam se da sam za par dana gotova s utrićima jer ovo je već PREviše gurkanja  :Laughing: ...

----------


## boss

e kad ste vec kod racunjanja sedmica jel moze koja meni izracunati dokle sam ja stigla posto sam se vec uspjela izgubiti u racunici. pokusala na kalkulatoru medjutim izbacuje mi razlicito tako da vise ne znam ni koja sam sedmica. 28.5 zadnja menstruacija . 8.6 dan oplodnje 10.6 transfer pa ako se kojoj da izracunavati koja zna kako se to racuna bila bih zahvalna.

----------


## nov@

> e kad ste vec kod racunjanja sedmica jel moze koja meni izracunati dokle sam ja stigla posto sam se vec uspjela izgubiti u racunici. pokusala na kalkulatoru medjutim izbacuje mi razlicito tako da vise ne znam ni koja sam sedmica. 28.5 zadnja menstruacija . 8.6 dan oplodnje 10.6 transfer pa ako se kojoj da izracunavati koja zna kako se to racuna bila bih zahvalna.


http://web.potpomognutaoplodnja.info...ognutacalendar
stavi prvi dan zadnje m, znači sa si 11+2

----------


## boss

znas sta meni sad nije jasno , samnom su bile dve cure u postupku isti dan punkcija i isti dan transfer a jednoj zadnja menstruacija 25 maja a drugoj 24 maja , i sad ispada po tome da su one vise trudne od mene? sad me to zbunjuje.

----------


## sybylle

> e kad ste vec kod racunjanja sedmica jel moze koja meni izracunati dokle sam ja stigla posto sam se vec uspjela izgubiti u racunici. pokusala na kalkulatoru medjutim izbacuje mi razlicito tako da vise ne znam ni koja sam sedmica. 28.5 zadnja menstruacija . 8.6 dan oplodnje 10.6 transfer pa ako se kojoj da izracunavati koja zna kako se to racuna bila bih zahvalna.


Prema mojoj računici (http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/racunalo_poroda.asp) tvoj termin poroda je 1.3. i sada si 11+4. Računala sam po datumu oplodnje (tj. u kalkulatoru je to datum ovulacije). Tako računam i sebi. Meni je zadnja menstruacija bila 22.5., a punkcija i oplodnja tek 12.6. i kad bi računala po datumu menstruacije, ispalo bi da sam trudna dulje od tebe i da mi bebe po mjerama "kasne". Uostalom, i doktori su mi pri izračunu uzeli u obzir to što je oplodnja bila 3 a ne 2 tjedna nakon početka ciklusa.

----------


## nov@

> znas sta meni sad nije jasno , samnom su bile dve cure u postupku isti dan punkcija i isti dan transfer a jednoj zadnja menstruacija 25 maja a drugoj 24 maja , i sad ispada po tome da su one vise trudne od mene? sad me to zbunjuje.


Nemoj se zamarati, računaj si po tome. A koliko ti je gin izračunao kad si bila na pregledu?

----------


## Mali Mimi

boss ako ćeš računati po oplodnji iako je tebi razlika samo u 2 dana onda ti ispada da si trudna točno 11 tjedana, meni je punkcija bila 16. dan ciklusa pa ja računam 2 dana više od kalkulatora

----------


## Bubimitka81

Boss najlakse ti je racunati tjedne od prvog dana zadnje M, ali s obzirom da punkcija padne svima drugacije tj varira od npr. 12-25 dana ciklusa, najbolje je racunati dan punkcije/ovulacije minus 14 dana (taj dan si onda racunas kao prvi dan M)
Po tome si trudna 11+4 tt odnosno u tvom slucaju uzimas si taj 08.06. I minus 14 dana pa dobijes 25.06. kao prvi dan M...
Sad sam ga zakomlicirala, valjda ces skuziti... :Smile:

----------


## sybylle

Ako joj je oplodnja bila 8.6., što je subota, a danas je srijeda, kako joj danas može biti točno 11 tjedana?

----------


## sybylle

> Boss najlakse ti je racunati tjedne od prvog dana zadnje M, ali s obzirom da punkcija padne svima drugacije tj varira od npr. 12-25 dana ciklusa, najbolje je racunati dan punkcije/ovulacije minus 14 dana (taj dan si onda racunas kao prvi dan M)
> Po tome si trudna 11+4 tt odnosno u tvom slucaju uzimas si taj 08.06. I minus 14 dana pa dobijes 25.06. kao prvi dan M...
> Sad sam ga zakomlicirala, valjda ces skuziti...


Tako je i meni ispalo  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Istekao mi edit, sorry krivo sam napisala, 25.05. Racunas kao prvi dan M  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Danas joj je 11+1 ako racuna po stvarnom prvom danu zadnje M.

----------


## boss

ma meni dr nista nije racunao ni datum poroda ni nista , jedino u 6 nedelji kad sam bila a to je bio utorak tad bila 6+1 i 6+2 , po tome koliko sam skontala da ja ponedeljkom odnosno nedeljom punim puni tjedan . e interesuje me i ko ukida utrogestan i otprilike kad  posto sledece sedmice imam kontrolu onaj uz ekspertni ili kako se vec zove , a ovaj moj dr bas nesto nije pretjerano upucen u mpo tako da nenznam jel to trebam pitati resa koji je pravio ili ovog sad ginekologa koji vodi kad se skidam sa utrica.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ja bih na tvom mjestu sebi racunala subotu kao puni tjedan, ali s obzirom da je kod tebe u pitanju 2 dana razlike, nije previse vazno...
Socijalci obicno racunaju po zadnjoj M, ne zamaraj se previse s tim... 
Za utrice najbolje pitaj svog MPO dr, uglavnom se koriste samo prvo tromjesjecje, dakle 12-13 tt, ali sve ovisi.. 
Mislimda ih je Vrci koristila samo 8 tt...

----------


## Vrci

Da, ja sam ih najmanje koristila, a znam da ima cura koje ih uzimaju i skoro do 20tt. Ovisi o doktorima

----------


## boss

hvala vam cure na odgovorima , imam ok ginekologa jedini problem sto se nije bas susretao sa mpo trudnocama , cak mislim da sam mu ja prva takva trudnica pa tako sto se tice nekih pitanja ni on bas nije siguran a posto mi je sledece sedmice kontrola ta velika pa reko da budem bar ja informisana.

----------


## corinaII

Vidim da svi skoro osjećate svoje bebice a ja još čekam i čekam. Ginger tvoja bebica lupka na veliko, znam treća ti je trudnoča pa osjetiš ranije. Ja sam 18 tjedana i mislim da ništa ne osječam.
Danas mi je neki pritisak u predjelu maternice, kao da mi je mjehur pun pa moram na wc.

----------


## vatra86

Evo mene s pregleda, sve super! Bebica je 3 cm i nesto, ciste nema  :Very Happy:  i dalje utrici do 13 tt mi je rekao, u spekulima sve cisto i uredno, dao mi je up da se narucim za mjerenje tog nunhalnog nabora, kako se zove taj pregled?

Sybylle i ti si danas na pregledu??

Ja racunam tjedne po ZM...

----------


## Muma

*vatra* bravo za bebicu!!!  :Very Happy: 
*boss* ja sam koristila crinone umjesto utrića, i iako nisam imala apsolutno nikakvih problema, moj mpo ginekolog je rekao da nek koristim i iza 12tt...a pošto mi je idući pregled kod soc. gin. bio tek na 15+3, koristila sam ih do tad. Uglavnom, mislim da nema potrebe tako dugo jer s 12tt posteljica preuzima funkciju.
*corinaII* ja svog bebača na veliko osjećam, ali u 18tt nisam ništa! Gura se, rita - nešto prekrasno.  :Very Happy:  Budi strpljiva... Meni je posteljica sprijeda pa je to uzrok zašto sam počela od 19/20tt osjećati pokrete.
Svima vam šaljem puno morskih pusa!

----------


## leeloo77

Meni su za utrice u Pragu  rekli da ih mogu uzimati do 32 tt (dvije prije spavanja) jer sprecavaju mozebitne prijevremene trudove pa se kod blizanaca koriste tako dugo. Naravno nije obavezno i bez toga trudnoca moze proci u redu. 
Sto se tice micanja beba ja svoje decke jos ne osjecam. Mozda zato što sam imala viska oko trbuha i prije trudnoce pa je teze osjetiti.. :Smile:   . Ma tko ce ga znat...i prosli put sam bebe pocela osjecati tek oko cca 22-23 tjedna..ovisi valjda i kako su namjesteni. Ma glavno da su ok a ostalo cemo vec docekati. 
pozz curke  :Smile:

----------


## leeloo77

Zaboravila reci da sam u 18 tt  :Smile:

----------


## sybylle

Evo i ja se vratila s pregleda. Jedna bebica je 49mm, nosna kost pozitivna, NT 1.13mm; druga je 42mm, nosna kost pozitivna, NT 1.00mm. Sve je ok, malci su se razmahali rukama i nogama i bilo ih je super gledati tako da sam sad opet malo mirnija  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

vatrice  :Very Happy:  super super

sybylle  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  duplo super super - koji je tebi danas dan? kolike su sada bebice

----------


## sybylle

Mi smo danas napunili 11 tjedana. Baš su me iznenadile koliko su narasle od zadnji put  :Smile:  Kad si ti opet na pregledu?

----------


## željkica

sybylle,vatra  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za bebice!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bluebella

*vatra, sybylle* bravo za bebice i za preglede  :Klap: 

*leeloo* draga... pusu šaljem tebi i tvojim dečkima  :Kiss: 

ja se pakiram i ujutru u 5:30 buđenje i žurimo na trajekt za Dugi otok, pa onda malo Primošten.. nadam se da će biti signala pa vas čitam 

 :Kiss:  za sve okruglice

----------


## željkica

*bluebella* pa onda malo do splita! lipo se zabavi,okupaj..................

----------


## tina29

> sybylle,vatra  za bebice!!!!!!!!!


*x*!!!
bluebella lijep provod i uživajte!  :Kiss: 
*leeloo*  :Kiss: 
*muma* i tebi pozz i kiss!
i svima ostalima kissač!

----------


## vatra86

Sybylle  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  za bebice!!

Blubella uzivaj!!
I ja saljem pusu svima..

----------


## boss

sybylle vatra cestitke vec na velikim bebama.
leeloo znaci kod blizanaca se duze koristi utrogestan , a ja se nadala da cu ga se uskoro rjesiti dosadio mi je vec.

----------


## linalena

Blue lijepo se provedi

Sybylle ja sam danas 10+1 a pregled nisam još točno dogovorila, ali u 12 tjednu - pa sada i sama ne znam da li se misli 11+x ili 12+x - ja bi što ranije, zovem ih u utorak da se naručim. Ja inače trudnoću vodim u IVF poliklinici a jučer dobijem od njih poruku da su se preselili u Babonićevu, na fotki lijepa velka zgrada. Baš me zanima

Gdje su Snupi i Zima??

----------


## leeloo77

> sybylle vatra cestitke vec na velikim bebama.
> leeloo znaci kod blizanaca se duze koristi utrogestan , a ja se nadala da cu ga se uskoro rjesiti dosadio mi je vec.


Tako su meni rekli. Makar opet napominjem ,nije obavezno i mozes proci i bez njih. Vidjeti ces sto ce tvoj dr reci. 

Bb uzivaj na moru ...curke pusa i cuvajte svoje bebice

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ako joj je oplodnja bila 8.6., što je subota, a danas je srijeda, kako joj danas može biti točno 11 tjedana?


Mislila sam da je netko napisao 11+2 pa sam samo oduzela 2 dana, nisam računala po kalkulatoru, samo sam joj htjela ukazati na to da bi po punkciji bilo najtočnije iako kažem samo su 2 dana razlike pa nije toliko bitno, i da obično se računa po zadnjoj m. jer ginekolozi ne znaju kad je bila oplodnja pa se uzima taj datum...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sad sam malo provjerila u biti ona nadodaje a ja oduzimam 2 dana, i mene zbunilo sve to, nov@ je jučer točno izračunala dakle bila je 11+2 a onda još 2 dana to je 11+4

----------


## butterfly101

jutro cure i veliki kiss bebicama ,evo mi danas zaokružujemo 24tt. :Very Happy:  

BB uživaj i lijepo se provedite, ovo je zadnje ljetovanje u dvoje!!!!

----------


## snupi

dan dragice tu sam citam vas, u zadnje vrijeme vecinom samo ljencarim. Ja sam dobro nakon tjedan i  pol danas ponovno rigala. Mom organizmu vise ne odgovara  pojedina hrana- nista mljecno, cokoladno i kiselo.ja sam danas 9+2. I ja sam dobila od ivf da su na novoj adresi, Linus di je ta ulica? Vidim da svi rastete ii da se dobro! Ja sam bila jucer kod zubara, dobila tekucinu za ispiranje desni, rekla sam da dođem na ciscenje kamenca dok mi prođu mucnine. Sutra idem vadi kompletnu krvnu sliku i urino kulturu.

----------


## ljubilica

baboniceva je odmah do petrove bolnice, iz smjera istoka, na krizanju prije bolnice -desno i polako uz brijeg

----------


## butterfly101

molim pomoć,dali je netko od vas u trudnoći dobio upalu bartolinijeve žlijezde???

----------


## željkica

> molim pomoć,dali je netko od vas u trudnoći dobio upalu bartolinijeve žlijezde???


ja bi ti rado pomogla al stvarno neznam ništa o tome nadam se da će se upalo brzo smirit,jel puno boli?

----------


## butterfly101

Ma ne boli bas nista,mislim da se nije upalilo nego je ful oteceno vec jedno tri dana pa me nervira. Sad stavljam rivanol i nadam se da ce se povuc. Znam da to inace skidaju kirurski ali sad mi stvarno nebi trebala anesezia.
Ako ima netko iskustva molim savjet. Hvala

----------


## Muma

Jutro svim bušama!
Šaljem jednu kavicu na kontinent!  :Coffee:  A onda idem po doručak pa javite želje  :Smile: 
*sybylle* lijepe vijesti s pregleda, nek ih je još puno puno!
*Bluebella* uživaj na moru. Ovo ti je zadnje soliranje s dragim na plaži. Mi baš uživamo u toj činjenici ali jako se veselimo idućem ljetovanju s bebačem!
*snupi*, *tina29*, *željkica* i *svima* vam ostalima šaljem  :Kiss: 
A gdje je *medonija*? Ili sam ja nešto preskočila?  :kokice:

----------


## tina29

jutro! *muma* hvala na kavici,baš je posebno dobra jer je morska!
meni može slance i jogurt baš mi se to nekak jede!
ja budna od pola šest,moj frajer ima rastezanje i neda mami spavati  :Smile: 
baš sam i ja htjela pitati di nam je *medonija*, a ni *sanda* nam se ništa ne javlja???

----------


## medonija

jutro!
tu sam, čitam vas i uživam u vašim lijepim vijestima i prisjećam se tih tjedana: prva lupkanja, uzv... :Zaljubljen:  
usput svima čestitam na odličnim nalazima zadnjih dana, sad se lijepo opustite i uživajte!

ah da, sigurno vas zanima :Grin:  : ne, nismo se još "raspakirali", još smo 3u1, danas 39+4tt, rušimo rekorde  :Cool:  
idemo danas na kontrolu i dogovor za prijem u bolnicu, jer u pon je puni termin i ako se ništa ne dogodi u narednih par dana, bit će indukcija ili carski...

----------


## matahari

> jutro!
> tu sam, čitam vas i uživam u vašim lijepim vijestima i prisjećam se tih tjedana: prva lupkanja, uzv... 
> usput svima čestitam na odličnim nalazima zadnjih dana, sad se lijepo opustite i uživajte!
> 
> ah da, sigurno vas zanima : ne, nismo se još "raspakirali", još smo 3u1, danas 39+4tt, rušimo rekorde  
> idemo danas na kontrolu i dogovor za prijem u bolnicu, jer u pon je puni termin i ako se ništa ne dogodi u narednih par dana, bit će indukcija ili carski...


Moja susjeda je rodila blizance u 41. tt. Decko 3750 gr, cura 3650 gr. Cekamo tvoj izvjestaj, sretno!

----------


## Ginger

juuutrooo!

ja na poslu, bljak...al nadam se ne još zadugo....


medonija, fakat rušiš rekorde!
nek ti i porod bude tako lijep i školski kao i trudnoća!

cure na moru - uživajte!
i ja bih isto, da se maknem od ove us*ane ambrozije

mene moja ribica svako malo lupka i baš uživam
al kontrakcije me i dalje muče, a često i probadanja dolje desno, kad sam umorna (što je uredno svaki dan, nakon 8h na poslu...)
u ponedjeljak je kontrola i jedva čekam!

pusa svima

----------


## željkica

jutro,muma hvala na kavici i nadam se da uživaš!!!!! 
medonija bebicama  se sviđa u kućici  :Smile:  neka ti i porod bude brz i lagan!

----------


## sybylle

Dobro jutro svima i hvala na dašku morskog zraka  :Smile: 
*muma*, s obzirom da si iz Vž, zanima me da li vodiš trudnoću u Vž i gdje si radila anomaly scan (naravno, ako jesi)? Ja inače vodim trudnoću u Kc, čujem se telefonom sa svojim MPO doktorom, a sad sam na uzv probir išla u VŽ jer mi je duplo bliže nego do Zg. Čisto me zanimalo kakva su razmišljanja "domaćih" i upućenih o vašim doktorima (bila sam kod Jukića)?

----------


## vatra86

Jutro curke, tj. Dan..jutros sam isla vaditi krv na toxoplazmozu na moj zahtjev jer imam macku.
I jos svasta nesto obavila po gradu.. I narucila se za taj probir ili kako se vec zove i narucili me vec za utorak a onda ce mi biti 10+6, sta nije to rano?

Butterfly stavi rivanol u frizider ima bolji ucinak, a i htjela sam ti predloziti da si s njim radis obloge, za drugo neznam

Pusa svima

----------


## snupi

sybylle u Varaždinu nemaš izbor  možeš  ići u Adartu ili Sunce. Ne znam kako si bila sad zadovoljna kod Jukića , ako  si stekla povjerenje i u njeg idi ponovno tamo,  to ti govori bivsi zaposlenik Adarte.

----------


## linalena

medonija još malooooo, bravo

tako me glava boli još od jučer navečer da sam jedva pročitala kaj je novoga, tak da sorry kaj ne komentriram  - no kaj smijemo popiti za glavu?

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da je 10+6 prerano za kombinirani. Svugdje pise da se radi od 11+1 do 13+6.
Ja sam isla s 11+1 i dr je rekla da je to taman kad vec moze to raditi,ne prije...
Pa daj jos provjeri

----------


## Vrci

Linalena,meni je mpo rekla lekadol ili lupocet, nista jace

----------


## linalena

hvala Vrci, moram nekaj popiti jer nisam ništa spavala koliko me bolilo
malo pomješana migrena i problem s vratnom kralježnicom

pitao mm tu u lokalnoj birtiji (apoteci) za utriće i kažu da nemaju problema

----------


## Vrci

Mene isto jucer boljela,ali ne jako. Danas mi se opet vratio umor, jedva gledam. I sise opet bole. 
A 2 dana sam bila bas super  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Hvala Vrci, i mislila sam si da je rano, ali su me narucili preko centralnog narucivanja,i mislila sam da se duze ceka a oni mene narucili odmah za utorak, da sam znala bila bi kasnije poslal up a sad je stalno zauzeto... 

Linalena samo paracetamol mozes protiv bolova

Medonija & Sanda sretnooooooo!!!

----------


## Ginger

lina - paracetamol, sve drugo nikako uzimati bez dr

vatra, slazem se s Vrci, jer plod mora biti bar 45 mm

----------


## vatra86

Rijesila sam nakon 2 sata neprestanog zivkanja... Ipak su me narucili za 27.8 kad ce mi biti 11+6.. Dobro da vas imam i citam...  :Kiss:

----------


## Zima77

Eve nas sa pregleda veliki smo 52mm,nn mjeri 1.5mm sve u redu cak smo I mahali mami I doktorici,kombinirani je u redu sad me zvala doktorica i sad a samo uzivanje u dvoje. Moram napraviti koagulogram jer znate gdje i zasto je to pozdravljamo vas sve ja I moj grahic

----------


## sybylle

*Zima*, bravo za tvojeg malca!Narastao je lijepi veliki već.

Znam da je već bilo dosta govora o smeđem iscjetku. Ali sad kad se pojavio i kod mene, ne mogu a da se ne zabrinem malo i da ne pitam: što bi to trebalo značiti?? (sad sam 11+2) Primjetila sam ga danas. Ništa obilno, ali je tu. Prije dva dana smo bili na uzv i sve je bilo ok s bebama.

----------


## vatra86

Zima  :Very Happy:  za velikog bebaca! I nama je moj mahao i taman ga je dr uslikao..  :Smile: 

Sybylle stvarno nemam pojma zasto bi ti sad bio iscjedak..mozdas jave cure sa slicnim iskustvom.. Nadam se da se vise nece ponoviti... Is is iscjedak !!!

----------


## Muma

*sybylle* moja ginekologica nije u Vž, nego cca 20km dalje, ali je odlična. Ona mi je radila anomaly. Kombinirani u 12tt sam radila u ZG kod svog mpo.

----------


## medonija

Sybylle znam da je bilo cura koje su imale "brljavljenje" i u kasnijim tjednima, vjerujem da je ništa opasno, samo se malo primiri i lezi

mi obavili pregled i ctg, nema nikakvih novosti niti naznaka da će se nešto promijeniti, u ponedjeljak u 8h ujutro imamo zakazan check-in, pa ćemo vidjeti dalje...

----------


## butterfly101

*medonija* sretno i da se što prije mazite

----------


## Bubimitka81

Sybylle vjerovatno nije ništa ozbiljno ako je samo malo smeđarilo i nije popraćeno bolovima.....

Zima super za bebicu, lijepo napredujete  :Smile: 

A finalisticama Medoniji (baš si rekorderka  :Smile:  ) i Sandi sretno i što brži i bezbolniji porod želim i čekamo izvještaj naravno  :Smile: 

A ja da se pohvalim, danas sam primjetila da cicke curkaju kolostrum ili što već, onako kao vodica.. Znači da cicke rade (svaka luda ima svoje veselje)   :Laughing:

----------


## Mali Mimi

I mi bili jučer na pregledu, ušli smo u 37 tt sad smo u terminu :Smile: .
Bebač je aktivan, bili smo prikopčani na CTG prvi put zabilježio je i neke kontrakcije ali nisu još to one prave za porod, dobra vijest je što sam još zatvorena, a loša da mi se BHSB vratio...
Jučer me cijeli dan bolio želudac tj. crijeva onako ko da imam virozu i svi su me plašili da je tako i njima počelo prije poroda, ali danas se povuklo tako da je ipak bilo nešto drugo u pitanju

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sanda nam se možda i porodila pošto se ne javlja, medonija tebi sretno i Sandi ako još nije!

----------


## butterfly101

Jutro cure...
nadam se da ste se lijepo naspavale, sada barem nije više onako toplo da moramo disati na škrge!

Mimi super, stvarno vrijeme kod tebe leti. Već 37tt, sta znači da si u terminu,da biš mogla od sada rodit kad god? 

Inače sve sam istraživala vezano za Bartolinijevu žlijezdu i izgleda da sam ja jedna od 2% sretnica kojima se to desi u trudnoći. Makar mene ne boli i ne idem kod dr. do redovitog pregleda,pa kud puklo!

----------


## željkica

joj koje zatišje ovdje,pa di ste sve nestale!!????
*butterfly* drago mi je da te ne boli valjda će se sama povuć!

----------


## sybylle

Izgleda da danas svi odmaraju i uživaju negdje  :Smile: 
Moje smeđarenje prestalo samo od sebe  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> Izgleda da danas svi odmaraju i uživaju negdje 
> Moje smeđarenje prestalo samo od sebe


 super,vjerovatno ti je neka žilica pukla tako je bilo i meni malo više miruj i sve će bit ok!
ja se spremam za noćno kupanje!

----------


## Muma

I dok nam se *željkica* bućka ja se vratila na kontinent  :Smile: . *Željki* ništ ne brini, evo neće biti više zatišja na forumu  :Laughing: 
*sybylle* super, nek nema više nikakvih boja od sad na dalje!
Idem se sad maziti sa svojim frajerom jer smo se iscrpili putujući od krajnjeg juga, bunio se pa me čak i zabrinuo a sad je i standardno vrijeme da se javi mami  :Kiss:

----------


## butterfly101

Ejla cure...spavate? Joj ja ne mogu,sad pocela osjecat i kontrakcije,kao da beba stalno lupa...zbog toga nemogu zaspati. Ufa

----------


## butterfly101

Evo mene ,jos zujim...neznam dali je to normalno ali cim se dignem na wc odma se pojacaju...izgleda da nema mrdanja

----------


## Ginger

Oj leptiricu, a da mi skuhamo i jutarnju kavicu?
Ajde popij  magnezij i odmaraj samo

Mene muci ova fu*king ambrozija, ne mogu disati kak spada, sve svrbi, kisem...uzas  :Sad: 
Idem se inhalirati, mozda malo olaksa

Muma welcome back!

----------


## vatra86

Jutro!! Moze jedna friska kava? I moj sok od iscijedjenih naranci i limuna.. To mi je hit pice u zadnje vrijeme..

Butterfly nadam se da si ipak malo zaspala, i da to nije nista strasno...

----------


## Muma

Nadam se da je kava još topla da ne moram kuhati  :Undecided:  
Ja sam malo popričala sa svojim malim frajerom koji je budan oko 6.30-7.00. *butterfly* nadam se da si u dubokom snu  :Nope: 
*Ginger* hvala na dobrodošlici  :Kiss:  Kak je lijepo dočekati jedno svježe jutro za razliku od morskih preko 20°C (a dobra mi je utjeha, a ja bih još mora  :Laughing: ). Ja ti od srca želim jednu dobru kišu da se sve malo slegne i pročisti zrak! Znam kako je to, mama mi je u ideničnoj situaciji.
Kod mene danas pranje hrpetina veša i kod starca na kotlovinu (oni valjda misle da se na moru ne jede - samo kaj je moj strukić par cm veći nego prije mora, he he  :facepalm: )
Svima kiss's & hug's!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Butterfly i meni je beba bila dosta pokretna oko 11 navečer i onda oko 4,5 ujutro opet, ja se budim minimalno 2 put po noći na WC i onda ne mogu spavati jedno vrijeme ali dobro valjda nas to već sad trenira za ubuduće

----------


## butterfly101

Jutro cure, hvala za kavu...
Ovo nocas bilo je ludilo,popila sam mg negdje oko tri mislim,malo se umirilo ali kad se dignem za wc i opet umirim te kontrakcije kao da se probude. Nasla sam na netu da treba piti dosta vode

----------


## snupi

hej kako ste, ja sam ok i vise ne rugam i moje izgubljene cetri kile brzo su dosle natrag!

----------


## butterfly101

snupi, hvala Bogu da se to umirilo, stvarno te dugo nije puštalo na miru. Sad uživaj i čuvaj se!

----------


## butterfly101

> joj koje zatišje ovdje,pa di ste sve nestale!!????
> *butterfly* drago mi je da te ne boli valjda će se sama povuć!


samo da javim da se povuklo, stavljala sam obloge rivanola i nako svakog piš-piš prala se u mlakoj vodi.Ovo je stvarno drugo stanje, jedno ode drugo dodje! 
Jedva čekam 12.mj.

----------


## snupi

Butterfly  nadam se da je i kod tebe sve ok? drzi se i ti draga , odoh kuhati rucak i cujemo se popodne!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala na raaanojutarnjoj kavici, stvarno ste uranile  :Smile: 

I mi smo se sinoc vratili s mora, peruckam po kuci od pola 8, ajme sto se nakotilo paukova i kojecega dok nas nije bilo, a obavila generalku prije puta...

Nas malisa je na moru bio hiper aktivan, prekrasan osjecaj... Mogla bih stalno gledati u trbuh i maziti ga  :Smile: 
Eh da, jeste i vi sebi u trudnoci posebne? Ja sam sebi bas nekako prekrasna ovako, mogla bih spavati pred ogledalom, ego narastao do neba  :Laughing: 

Pozdravljamo vas moj malisa i ja....  :Wink:

----------


## deniii

curke evo samo da javim, ipak sam bila dosta tu u cijelom postupku,,,,,,,,u ponedjeljak 12.08 je rođena moja ljubav Lea!!!!!!!!!!!
rođena je na 37+5, ja išla na redovnu kontrolu, ništa me nije bolilo, kad tamo otvorena 5cm, odmah na odjel i hitno carski jer je beba bila na zadak
hvala bogu sve je prošlo ok, već smo doma, mazimo se, al i muku mučimo s početcima, al nadam se da će brzo doći sve na svoje

----------


## saan

Deni ... Čestitam na maloj curici 
i  :Smile: <3<3<3<3

----------


## butterfly101

Bubimitka ne pretjeruj sa ciscenjem,ja se jucer preforsirala pa danas moram lezati.

Deniii cestitam na curki,nadam se da ste sad super i uzivate u mazenju! Stvarno se pozurila!

----------


## tina29

*deniii* čestitke na curici,mazite se i uživajte!
*bubimitka* i ja sam sebi sva super,baš mi je lijepi moj trbuh i stalno ga gledam i mazim i sve mi je super osim onda kad nije  :Laughing:

----------


## Vrci

Denii čestitam  :Smile: 

Jel ima tu koja cura koja pije Elevit i Euthyrox? Znam da ima nekih priča da li Elevit smanjuje apsorbciju Euthyroxa, ali mislim da je ok ako bude tipa 8 ili  12 sati pauze među njima?

----------


## anabanana

Denii, pa cestitam, bas sam se pitala kako si !!!! Mi smo trebale na isti dan, a kad ono ti uranila. a ja čekam svaki dan, imam trudove već par dana polagano, ali nije jos to to.. vec smo svi nestrpljivi i čak mi je nestalo one euforije, ne spavam i samo sam u nekom iscekivanju. Lea, dobro nam dosla !!!!!!!!!

----------


## željkica

*Deni* čestitam na curici! :Very Happy: 
*Vrci* ja sam odustala od elevita upravo zato jer pijem euthyrox premda su mi rekli da on ništa ne smeta.
*Muma* brzo si nam se vratila neka neka nadam se da si se iskupala i da se frajeru svidilo!

I moj frajer nekad po cijeli dan lupka ja bar mislim da je to on da nisu kontrakcije,premda ja i neznam baš puno o njima,kako ih prepoznat i koliko su štetne!? :neznam:

----------


## Vrci

Meni je jedna gin rekla da ostanem na Folancinu, drugi rekao da je vrijeme za Elevit radi drugih vitamina...sad ne znam više...
A tek za 2 i pol tjedna idem dr koji će mi voditi ostatak trudnoće

A što ti piješ?

----------


## željkica

ja ti pijem od Solgara prenatal,to mi je preporučila prijateljica ona je to pila u trudnoći i bila je jako zadovoljna a i ja sam, nemam problema s probavom i stvarno mi da snage.

----------


## milasova8

Deniii,cestitsm na dugo cekanoj princezi :Smile: 
Uzivajtr

----------


## Vrci

Ali opet, i Solgar ima željezo (a to se navodno "tuče" s Euthyroxom, pogledaj upute od E), tako da mislim da mi je onda svejedno... A ima i jod, jesi pitala endokrinologa oko toga?
Drugo je ako ti je Elevit inače teško sjedao..

----------


## željkica

a svi imaju željezo,čak mislim da će mi dr dat pit čisto željezo jer sam vadila krv i palo mi je na 123 a granica mu je 119.

----------


## vatra86

Ja jutros obavila kupanac lagani u moru, sad odmaram...

Denii cestitke na maloj Lei!!

Butterfly super da se smirilo!

Snupi hvala bogu da je i to riganje proslo, nadam se da ce nam sad biti zabavnije razdoblje..

Jedva cekam da mi pocne trbuh rasti i lupkanje bebice!

----------


## Vrci

Meni je mpo rekla da držim razmak među lijekovima i da ne bi trebalo biti problema. Ionako često kontroliram tsh... Možda ubacim još jedno vađenje prije kraja 9.mj (kad imam kontrolu) da vidim jel frka

Ipak mi je draže piti nešto što sadrži još dodatne vitamine i minerale

----------


## željkica

ja upravo došla s kupanca ,more je savršeno i mislila sam na sve vas koje ste daleko od mora!

----------


## sybylle

*Željkice* baš mi je drago da si spomenula ovaj Solgarov prenatal. Ja za sad pijem samo folnu kiselinu (Solgarovu)-nju su mi preporučili u ljekarni i zadovoljna sam-ne padaju teško na želudac, male su i lako mi ih je bilo progutat i uz mučnine. Uskoro mislim prijeći na neke vitamine i mislila sam uzeti Elevit jer su mi oni nekako najpoznatiji (svuda njihove reklame :Smile:  ), ali sad kad znam za ove Solgarove i da si zadovoljna-uzet ću njih  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Danas punim 38tt.
Kada bih svoju MPO trudnoću nakon svega trebala sažeti u jednu rečenicu, ta bi glasila: "Ako mi se majčinstvo svidi upola koliko trudnoća, za godinu dana vraćam se na Odbrojavanje."
Ali neću - umjesto toga ću vam priuštiti jednu malu retrospektivu na samom ulasku u finiš.

Ne da sam pokupovala i pripremila sve, 3x prepakirala (naravno, novu) torbu za rodilište, sredila sobicu, nego se na oopće oduševljenje MD-a nesting pretvorio u omanju adaptaciju stana  :lool: 

Ono što me se najviše dojmilo jest to koliko je cijeli taj proces transformacije moje osobe iz živčane radnice sklone neumjerenoj zabavi u zen buduću majku koja skviči nad robicom s uzorkom kravice prošao glatko i prirodno - nijednom se nisam zapitala jesam li dorasla novoj ulozi. E sad, teško je procijeniti je li to zasluga oksitocina i endorfina, ili prethodne petoljetke u kojoj je bilo vremena za razmišljanje i razrješavanje tog pitanja.

Nakon početnog opreza prve polovine trudnoće u kojem me duboko uznemiravalo kovanje planova previše unaprijed, punim sam plućima počela uživati u svakom trenutku onda kada se mali počeo javljati, kad sam dobila dobre nalaze AC i kad sam prestala raditi.
E, tu je započela renesansa: ništa me nije moglo izbaciti iz takta. Nisu mi bili tlaka ni pregledi ni čekanja, ni bilo koja trudnička tegoba koju sam imala - doduše, sve su bile u prilično blagom obliku, tek toliko da ne zaboravim da sam trudna...i nisam zaboravila, nijedne sekunde. Sve sam druge razgovore, obaveze, aktivnosti obavljala korektno ali ipak preko sporednog kolosijeka; stalno je sve poput velikog jastučastog oblaka obavijala svijest i misao o novom životu koji počinje. Dječja soba više nije skladište. Konačno više ne sjedim u čekaonici.

Baš sam postala prava trudnica - debela, kul, nasmiješena. Nije da su me baš svi perom gladili, ali uglavnom sam osjećala emisiju pozitivnih vibri u svom smjeru...jela sam neumjereno, spavala, radila što mi je odgovaralo i nitko mi nije prigovarao nizašto...Naravno da je u pred-životu sve bilo obrnuto  :Evil or Very Mad:  i nešto što me se iznimno neugodno dojmilo; uvijek sam se pitala da li se to meni samo čini da Majke imaju neki svoj krug u koji ne puštaju one koje to još nisu. Nažalost, istina je - otkako sam trudna, na nekim širim druženjima te neke žene odjednom imaju puno više zajedničkih tema sa mnom  :Rolling Eyes:  a ja se svaki dan - i to kako trudnoća odmiče, sve više - sjetim svojih suborki koje još nisu dočekale svoju sreću, i bolno sam svjesna koliko sam privilegirana u odnosu na njih...drage moje  :Love: 

No, dakle...još unatrag tjedan dana trčkarala sam uokolo, smetale su me povremene BH jer bih morala povremeno zastati, imala plan za svaki dan, križala spiskove, šoping-kava-trač-kupanje i htjela biti trudna zauvijek.
Ali priroda me opet demantirala - točno vidim kako dozrijevam kao kruška za nove pobjede. Prijelaz je tako gladak - smirila sam se duhom i tijelom, usporila, postala troma...osjećam se, izgledam i krećem kao sredozemna medvjedica, natečena se gegam od kauča do kreveta sa svojim jastukom za dojenje u zagrljaju.
Spremna sam. Ničega me nije strah.

Znam da neće svakoj biti kao meni, da će mnoge od vas svoje dugo i jako željene trudnoće provesti u grču i zbog toga mi je iskreno žao, ja eto opisah svoj doživljaj i nadam se da će ipak većini vas grah pasti ovako.
Evo, i mali vas pozdravlja, gura me nogom.  :Bye:

----------


## medonija

Dobro jutro!

Argente draga, ništa lijepše nisam mogla jutros pročitati, i hormoni su suzama dodali točku! :Embarassed: 
Drago mi je da si imala tako lijepo iskustvo trudnoće i moje je bilo vrlo slično i nekako mi dođe žao da je došao kraj tom prekrasnom razdoblju.

Nemoj zamjeriti, malo ću prisvojiti tvoj post i na sve skupa mogu staviti samo jedan veliki *POTPIS*,  i od srca *HVALA*, jer osim sličnog iskustva trudnoće, stvarno je ne moguće da bih pročitala ili sama napisala bolji "zaključak" u ovo jutro: pijem kavu, torba je u hodniku, samo još tuširanje i idem na prijem u bolnicu jer moje srečice su odlučile biti tvrdoglavije od svih, pa danas punimo termin, 40tt, a oni ne pokazuju ni najmanji interes za vanjski svijet! Ne krivim ih, vjerujem da je i njima ova "trudnoća" bila jednako lijepa i savršena i izgleda da bi nas 3 mogli ovako do Božića! :Grin: 

Argente draga, tebi želim jednako lijep, lagan i uredan porod kao što ti je bila i trudnoća :Love: 
Svim trudnicama također uredne školske trudnoće i bezbrižnost, a svim ostalim MPO suborkama koje još vode tu nepravednu bitku, želim čim skorije lijepe vijesti i ulazak u "klub trbušastih"!

 :Kiss:  svima od nas troje!

----------


## leeloo77

Cure drage prekrasni su vam postovi! Bas ste mi uljepsale jutro.  želim vam nakon svega lijep porod i da što prije postanete mame...sretno  :Love:

----------


## linalena

Stvarno cure baš ste mi pale ko sinoć krastavci na čokolino :Sing: . Neka vam porod i majčinstvo bude isto tako predivno iskustvo

i naravno dobro jutro

----------


## innu

Argente, gušt te je čitati, i suze ću pripisati isključivo hormonima, pogotovo na dio o našim dragim suborkama kojima od srca želim ovaj isti osjećaj čim prije!
Svim curama u finišu želim miran i brz porod, i nezaboravno razdoblje poslije!

----------


## vatra86

Ja placem...kakvi su to postovi rano ujutro...  :Wink:  
Argente draga mislila sam da ce bit jos koja kavica prije tvog poroda..ali i ako ne bude nek ti porod bude kao i trudnoca a onda novi list, novi roman ispocetka.  :Kiss: 

Medonija zelim ti srecu i tebi i curama da sve prodje u najboljem redu i da se uskoro mazite..jedva cekam tvoj raport.. 

I ja zelim svim mojm suborkama, pogotovo "maratonkama" a i onim koje su krenule u mpo u vrijeme kad i ja da sto prije osjete cari trudnoce..doduse sam ja osjetila samo one pocetne, a sad zeljno iscekujem nove...

Pusa svima i.... Kava je kuhana...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Argente potpuno te razumijem i ja se tako osjećam, iako je onaj period prije trudnoće bio dug i stresan, svi mi se čude kako prolazim trudnoću bez nekih većih problema, valjda su očekivali da ću se i tu dobro izmučiti ali evo ja sam još pokretna, kupam se u moru, čistim po kući, kuham, šetam pse, iako sam i ja sve sporija i teža.
Mislim da smo konačno sve pripremili i sad svaki dan čekamo jedno novo biće za koje i dalje ne mogu vjerovati da će biti naše  :Zaljubljen: .

Medonija tebi sretno na porodu da sve prođe bez problema, javi se iz bolnice ako možeš...

Gdje nam je kismet?

----------


## Moe

Ajme ajme...
Iako više nisam trudna, ne mogu ne poviriti na ovu temu!

Argente gađa "u sridu". 
Dok prekrasno biće spava u susjednoj sobi, ja ovdje cmoljim jer ne mogu vjerovati da imam privilegiju biti majka. Cijela trudnoća i sve vezano za nju mi je prošlo upravo kako Argente opisuje. Ništa bolje i ljepše u životu nisam proživjela! A tek sad je vrhunac _divnoće_ u životu!
Mali Mimi, Medonija, Argente, i sve ostale drage žene i buduće majke - neka vam je sretno do kraja trudnoće, kao i sam porod. Ono najnajljepše tek dolazi  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

i da pohvalim, prije jedno mjesec dana sam poslala mail jedne firme Formasana koja proizvodi Mustelu, kremice za trudnice, da bi voljela isprobati njihove proizvode i danas sam dobila mali paketić pun probnih uzoraka, jedno 12 malih paketića kao kaj se dobije u drogeriji, 4 različita proizvoda. Joj baš se veselim, to je prva stvar kaj sam dobila ko trudnica, sada to moram isprobati i nadam se i korisititi jer su fakat dobro kaj su poslali

----------


## vatra86

Linalena- moja seka je koristila Mustelu ali ne na sebi nego na bebici i super su proizvodi...

----------


## željkica

i ja bi takve stvarčice da sam dobila,baš sam skromna  :Laughing: 
ja sam jutros bila vadit krv za štitnjaču i i još nešto za šećer i baš sam cila krepana možda zato šta sam se nakon duuuuuugo vremena ustala u 6 i 30!

----------


## snupi

argentin  teks je  prekrasan.curke koje ste pri kraju za sto bezbolniji porod!Ja sam vadila krvnu sliku i  urinokulturu  u petak ne znam stanje jer je  e uputnica a dr mi je na godisnjem a zanima me stanje!

----------


## snupi

i cestitam dennii na maloj Lei!

----------


## tina29

uf,uf,uf plačem ko kišna godina,argentin i medonijin post me totalno rascmoljili,cure sretno na porodima,neka vam budu najljepši,najbezbolniji a oni trenutci koji slijede nakon poroda još lijepši!!!  :Kiss:  :Kiss: 
a svim suborkama koji još nisu okusile čari trudnoče želim da ima se to što prije ostvari!
rasplakali me postovi,hormoni na vrhuncu i još k tome ostala sam sama jer mi mužek ode na posao nakon prekrasna tri tjedna koje smo proveli domeka,ko če se sad naviknuti da radi i još u tim glupim smjenama,do pola 11 dok ne dođe bum prošvikala!!! idem se utješit sa jednom čokoladom,baš me briga!!!  :Smile:

----------


## sybylle

Argente, predivno si to sve sažela. Posebno mi se svidio onaj dio " Više nisam u čekaonici. Konačno sam prava trudnica." Sve smo mi započele trudnoću s nekim strahom i super je taj trenutak kad se opustiš i shvatiš "to je to".
Medonija, držim ti fige-neka porod prođe čim lakše. Mislit ću na tebe i tvoje bebice sve dok nas ne razveseliš s izvještajem  :Smile:

----------


## medonija

Vatra, cura i decko  :Wink: 
Pozdrav iz Petrove! <3

----------


## snupi

medo pusa!!

----------


## Vrci

Lijepi postovi  :Smile: 

Ja još čekam da shvatim da sam trudna...možda kad beba krene lupati  :Cool: 
Ali uživam gledati promjene trbuha, kako raste. I gledati baby stvari... Kao da time nadoknađujem sva ona googlanja oko postupaka i svega..

----------


## Ginger

Argente  :Heart:  i  :mama: 
medonija  :Heart: 
babe jedne, rascmoljile ste me na poslu, tcccccc

denii  :Very Happy:  čestitam na curki!

snupi sad počinje uživancija, a? samo daj, do špancira ćeš biti totalno u formi

nas čeka poslijepodnevni pregled i jedva čekam, čak sam malo i nervozna...
ribica je baš jako aktivna i nadam se da će pregled pokazati da je sve ok

----------


## snupi

dobro *ginger* kad ti i ja idemo napokon na sladoled posto zivis Nju Jorku?

----------


## butterfly101

Pozdrav drage moje, pa raznjezih se do boli....hormoni naravno...medonija,argente sretno na porodu i naravno cekamo isto tako lijepu pricu kad budete sa bebicama u zagrljaju!  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

> I moj frajer nekad po cijeli dan lupka ja bar mislim da je to on da nisu kontrakcije,premda ja i neznam baš puno o njima,kako ih prepoznat i koliko su štetne!?


zeljkice ja sam mislila da se moj mali nesto jako uznemirio,ali kako sam po cijelom trbuhu osjecala kao neke grceve koji su trajali cijelu noc i umirili se tek pred jutro zakljucila sam da su to kontrakcije. Malo sam citala po netu i dobro se us....la kad sam o tome procitala vise nego sto treba. Uglavnom od jucer lezim,povremeno se jave i jedva cekam sutra jer idem na pregled. Samo se nadam da ce mi dr. reci kako je to normalno i umiriti me.

----------


## corinaII

> Pozdrav drage moje, pa raznjezih se do boli....hormoni naravno...medonija,argente sretno na porodu i naravno cekamo isto tako lijepu pricu kad budete sa bebicama u zagrljaju!


 ovo je tako lipo napisano da se ja moram švercati  :Grin: 

Gonger pregled popodne super onda če mo i saznati kojeg je spola tvoj mali miš :Heart:

----------


## vatra86

Medonija..ne zamijeri..mozak mi radi bez razmisljanja... Mislim na tebe..

----------


## Muma

*Argente*, *medonija*, *Mali Mimi* nemam što dodati - prekrasne ste! Uživajte drage moje u onome što slijedi, majčinstvo! Ja sam na pola puta, uživam u apsolutno svakom danu ali i jedva čekam dan da postanem mama!
*Ginger* sretno popodne! Javi nam se čim stigneš. I potpisujem *snupi* za sladoleeeeeed! Ili ćemo ga nas dvije doći lizat tebi pod prozor  :oklagija:

----------


## Ginger

> dobro *ginger* kad ti i ja idemo napokon na sladoled posto zivis Nju Jorku?


 :Laughing:  
Javim se cim odem na go 
Muma, susjedo iz twinsa (kad smo vec kod NY) vrijedi i za tebe
Bit ce to jedan trostruko trbusasti sladoled  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Iako ne spadam na ovu temu, to je jedna od onih koje najradije i uvijek čitam i zamišljam dan kada ću i ja ovdje tipkati "s punim pravom".

Argente, medonija vaši postovi su me totalno rasplakali, prekrasni su. I hvala vam cure što se sjetite i nas "u čekaonici".

Sretno na porodu i neka vam i nastavak priče bude još samo lijepši nego što su vam bili trudnicki dani! Veeelike puse drage moje!

----------


## butterfly101

> Iako ne spadam na ovu temu, to je jedna od onih koje najradije i uvijek čitam i zamišljam dan kada ću i ja ovdje tipkati "s punim pravom".
> 
> Argente, medonija vaši postovi su me totalno rasplakali, prekrasni su. I hvala vam cure što se sjetite i nas "u čekaonici".



Draga tikki, od srca ti želim kao i svim dragim curama iz "čekaonice" da nam se što prije pridružite na ovoj temi.
Zanimljivo kod mene je to da sam mj. dana prije nego sam ostala trudna zalutala ovdje i isto uživala čitajući što me čeka,a sa velikim strahom da nikad na mene neće doći red.
Neka ti broj 13 donese uspjeh i sreću najveću  :Love:

----------


## Ginger

tikki  :Love: 

evo, mi bili na pregledu
moje maleno ne zeli pokazati sto je izmedju nogica  :Smile: 
nije nam mjerila duzinu i tezinu (iako bih rado znala) al je gledala organe i tu je sve ok
zapravo, bebica je bila tako zivahna da ju je jedva lovila
posteljica je dosta nisko i definitivno se moram malo primiriti
dobila sam i normabel kad imam bas jake kontrakcije, al to cu probati izbjegavati
uzeli i briseve i to je to...
kontrola nesto ranije zbog kontrakcija
moram priznati da mi znatizelja nije bas zadovoljena sto se tice velicine bebe i spola, al dobro...ostalo izgleda ok, pa se nadam i da jest  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Živa neka bebica  :Smile: 

Gdje si bila na pregledu i gdje vodiš trudnoću? Jesi ostala u Betaplusu ili?

----------


## željkica

*tikki* doći češ i ti nama brzo tu!!!!!!!!!! :Love: 
*ginger*, ma glavno da je sve ok,uf mogu mislit koliko si bila znatiželjna a bebica se sakrila!

----------


## butterfly101

Super ginger samo da je sve ok. Sad sa nestrpljenjem cekas slijedeci uzv da vidis sto beba skriva, dizem okladicu da je sramezljiva curka...
Odmaraj i puno lezi da izbjegnes kontrakcije i normabelcice

----------


## željkica

i ja mislim da će kod ginger bit curka! aaa šta će se naši frajeri borit za nju!

----------


## Ginger

thnx cure

Vrci, vodim trudnocu kod svoje soc.ginicke i kod dr. Radoncica (nisam vezana za polikliniku, nego za njega  :Smile:  pa di je on-tam i ja, he he)

je, i meni se cini da je curka kad je tak sramezljiva  :Smile: 
ma samo nek je dobro, spol cemo saznati najkasnije u sijecnju  :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

ma mene vise zanimalo kolika je bebica, al fakat je bila tak nemirna da je to za ne povjerovat
mislim, vec mi trbuh zna poskocit dok lezim, pa si mozete misliti  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*Ginger* a ja ti držim fige za jednog frajera nakon 2 cure! Uostalom, da i moj frajer dobije ekipicu za druženje na trgu.  :Smile:  Ali i curka je dobrodošla!  :Laughing: 
Vjerujem da ti znatiželja nije zadovoljena. I ja sam rekla da ću biti razočarana ako ne saznamo spol odmah. Ali kaj možeš...strpljen spašen.
*tikki* nek ti je 13. sretan broj i dođi nam brzo!

----------


## Ginger

Muma, ja mislim da sam predodredjena za curke  :Smile: 
Zapravo, ak je musko, ja ni ne znam kak bi s njim  :Laughing: 
Al velim, vise me muci kolika je beba...ah, nikad zadovoljna...

----------


## Muma

Jutro girls! 
Ja se podružila sa svojim frajerom u pola 6 pa na noge lagane  :Smile: 
Doručak i kava/kakao... a onda peglanje i pita od šljiva za popodne  :kuhar:

----------


## linalena

Ginger bravo za pregled i za živahnu bebu, a i ja bi da ti sada bude dečkić - taj bi se nauživao u životu uz dvije starije seke

A kak je meni navečer bilo slabo, em mučnina, skoro povratila, em žgaravica da bi vatru rigala, nos zaštopan pa jedva dišem...blaženo stanje...joj kak to volem, samo da mi sise još malo nabujaju ili nekaj kaj je nedvojbeni znak da sam trudna i ja zadovoljna

Važem se jutros i 73,5 a na pregledu s 8tt 71, kada jedem ko prasica. Moram doć na pregled s manje od 73, a kada mi je tako fino pecivo s putrom i maminim pekmezom od šljiva ili čokolino pa onda malo kiselih krastavaca

jutro  :Zaljubljen: 

Muma daj mi pošalji recept za tu pitu pliz

----------


## željkica

jutro, ja ću duplu kavicu nemogu se razbudit spavala sam ko top noćas!

joj *Muma* kako ti mamiš sa tim kolačima znaš kako bi sad jedan smazala, pošalji poštom bar 2-3! :Smile: 
*linalena* i ja  muku mučim s kilama evo baš sam se sad vagala i udebljala sam se 1,5 kg u ovih mjesec dana znači sve skupa 3,5 kg,a šta bi bilo da ne pazim, kad rodim jedan dan ma dva ću samo jest cijeli dan  :Laughing:  
e Muma ma daj i meni pošalji taj recept baš imam šljiva i nitko ih ne jede.

----------


## Zima77

Jutro curke uzivate u carima trudnoce ,ja vec dva Dana muku mucim s povracanjem Ali proci ce I to zanima me da li se treba naruciti za petrovu 3 trebam vaditi koagulogram,,,,lp

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ginger tako je i naš bio hiperaktivan od samog početka, jučer mi je bilo tako fora kako odgovara na dodir ili zvuk ono kad smo probali malo stisnuti trbuh pa se pomaknuo, prvi znakovi komunikacije sa djetetom koje je još u maternici  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

dan  , vidim veselo je ! Muma posalji kolac, ginger navijam da dobijes   sineka. Zima ja sam se svojeg  riganja rjesila, nadam se da i tvoje bude brzo proslo.,Ja sam neki dan popila kau nakon dva mjeseca  i vise to nije to(pila sam bijelu) . A mljecni proizvodi isto vise  nisu mi fini, ja sam "ljeceni mljekoholicar" a sad mi mlijeko stoji u frizideru i fuj mi je.Bas me  veseli slusati kak vas bebeki lupkaju, jedva cekam da i ja prvi osjetim taj osjecaj.

----------


## vatra86

Bokic..
Bas sam ja htjela napisati kako je i meni lijepo citati o vasim hiperaktivnim bebicama i kako lupkaju..jedva cekam to osjetiti, a i da mi busa pocne rasti...

Linalena i ja se tako osjecam cekam neke znakove da se pocnem osjecati trudno..cike malo narasle i guza i to je to... I dobila sam 2 kg i rekli mi da je to uredu..

Zima nek ti sto prije prestane to riganje... I da pocnes uzivati...

Medonija mislimo na tebe!

----------


## Argente

Noćas je pun mjesec, možda istjera Medonijine ljenjivce van :kokice:

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam tek sad dobila na kilaži, do sad sam stagnirala. Prvih pola kile-kila je tu
I trbuh je krenuo, baš mi se čude i muž i mama kako se sad vidi

----------


## Ginger

evo ja ljenčarim na poslu...još koji dan i pa-pa  :Smile: 

Zima, nadam se da će to povraćanje proći što prije
Mali Mimi i meni je to super, totalna interakcija, ma mrak!
Vrci super za trbuh, još kad te počne lupkati, joj sreće. a di ti vodiš trudoću?

 kilaža - ja sam na +5 
a skoro i ne jedem slatko... to mi je inače više za tjedne u odnosu na prethodne trudnoće, al ne brigam previše...
ispod kojih 16-17 kg neće biti, a i briga me koliko je, sve dok je beba dobro

a kaj vam je sa sinekom  :Smile:  
pa curke su zaaakooon  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Muma

Joj neeeee, opet kile. Ma sve je to za bebice  :Grin:  Ja sam nekih 5-6kg dobila, tek sad izgledam pristojno, a vidjet ćemo koliko će još biti do kraja  :Raspa:  
*lina*, *željkica* poslala sam vam receptić, kad smo kod kila...  :Laughing:  A moja pita skoro izgorila jer se nisam htjela dići s kutne i prekidati tulum svojeg mališana, baš me nježno izudarao  :Heart:  Pozivam vas njupati  :njam:

----------


## linalena

ja se konačno malo pokrenula, moram iskoristiti prijepodne jer mi je popodne loše
bila na placu pa malo pospremila ladice po kuhinji i usput skuhala
sada idem prošetat pesa i do apoteke po alkohol - dal čistite kožu prije pikice? 
pa ručat i hrkavela bez imalo grižnje savjesti

----------


## tina29

*muma* opet ti sa kolačima mamiš,hm nije ni čudo da se samo debljam jer jedem na svakom čošku,kad sam ostala trudna imala sam negdje 54kg,a sad mi vaga u ljekarni pokazala 68,8kg,ali ne bunim se jer je meni kilaža i bila potrebna jer sam bila premršava sad sam taman dobila svugdje di treba  :Smile: 
*ginger*  :Klap:  za bebicu,samo da je sve ok! kak ti sa svojom alergijom? gledam neki dan reportažu i govore baš o tvom kraju kak ima puno ambrozije i kak su velike koncentracije peludi,odmah sam se tebe sjetila,mene muči ali ne tolko hb!!!
odoh i ja ručati i jedan* mumin* kolač za zasladiti i vjerojatno onda knjiga i spavanac!

----------


## sybylle

> Bokic..
> Bas sam ja htjela napisati kako je i meni lijepo citati o vasim hiperaktivnim bebicama i kako lupkaju..jedva cekam to osjetiti, a i da mi busa pocne rasti...
> 
> Linalena i ja se tako osjecam cekam neke znakove da se pocnem osjecati trudno..cike malo narasle i guza i to je to... I dobila sam 2 kg i rekli mi da je to uredu..
> 
> Zima nek ti sto prije prestane to riganje... I da pocnes uzivati...
> 
> Medonija mislimo na tebe!


Danas se švercam i potpisujem sve od riječi do riječi  :Smile:  
I mislim da bi bilo baš slatko da dobiješ još jednu curicu Ginger  :Smile:  Potpisujem i to da ću biti dosta zbunjena ak moji ispadnu dečki jer sam cijeli život okružena većinom curkama-od sestri, sestrični do nećakinja  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

ako je ko slučajno gladan nek dođe k meni na tortilje super su ispale i baš sam se dobro najela bit će danas koji kg gori  :Smile:  a bit će i palačinki za poslije!

----------


## sybylle

mmmmmmm fino!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Linalena a šta si daješ fragmine, ja sam obavezno prije bilo kakve inekcije čistila kožu alkoholom i poslije bi još malo prošla, nemoj se s tim igrati.
Prije par godina sam zaradila takav apsces zbog brijanja a u biti nisam ni skužila da sam se porezala možda je bila kap krvi a poslije sam imala 2 mjeseca problema s tim i popila more antibiotika...od tad malo više pazim da dezinficiram prije i poslije

----------


## linalena

da MM ma na par mjesta sam reagirala kao nekom alergijom pa me dosta svrbi i nakom mazanja kremom mi dosta pocrveni

probudila se nakon sat vremena i joj kaj sam sada gladna a jedino mi se jede pekmez i kruh

----------


## mare41

arđo, pročitah tvoj post (zanimalo me zašto  svi cmolje :Smile: ), i kod mene slično-još pred kraj trudnoće stalno sam razmišljala-ja bih opet...uživajte cure u čarima trudnoće

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure stize kafa .
kod mene da se pohvalim juce pale tj mama mi kupila prve hlace koje su mi sad za sad taman, al ako ovako nastavim bujati pitanje hocu li ih uspjeti obuci vise od dva tri puta , kod mene stomak vec ogroman non stop ga gledam i nemogu da vjerujem kako moze tako brzo rasti, dostigla sam trudnice u 6 mjesecu . 
medonija  nadam se da se vec mazis sa svijim malim pilicima.

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi, mi brojimo 12+0 :Cool: 

boss  :Very Happy:  za bušek - jel ti ono imaš blizance?
a i ja se pitam jel moguće da mi se već trbuh pokazao, stoji mi potpuno drugačije nego kada sam prije bila debela, baš nekako u špic napred. Od kuka ide prvo mala udubina i onda puf trbuh i čini mi se da čim zahladi moram tražiti trudničke tajce

noćas sam slabo spavala, budila se i gledala TV

----------


## željkica

*linalena*  :Klap:  za 12tt sad bi ti mučnine i umor trebali prestat! a  mi smo danas točno 24+1!

ee jutro meni treba trodupla kava osjećam se kao da me  vlak zgazija.

----------


## vatra86

Jutro cure i mene je vlak zgazija..sad idem psa prosetati da se razbudim..

Linalena malo si pozurila..danas smo 11+0..  :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

Pozdrav s 14+0  :Smile:  kako mi to puno vec zvuci

----------


## linalena

ajme je da istina, 11+0 a 12 tjedan, sramota

----------


## Ginger

aaaa danas punimo tjedne 
mi smo 18+0  :Smile: 

tina29 hvala na pitanju, alergija me ubija
ima da crknem dok ne prođe....

 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## Muma

Jutro!
Kod mene nije bilo vlaka, ja sam danas baš super! Naspavana - uspjela sam ubiti oko od 22h do 8h  :Shock: . S obzirom na moje nekadašnje spavanje od max 6 sati, ovo je melem za moju dušu - po prvi put u životu ustvari spavaaaam.
*linalena*, *vatra* vi se poklapate na dan? Ma nema veze, izlazite iz famoznog kritičnog perioda  :Very Happy:  Zaboravih pa da pitam možda ponovno - sad prestajete s progesternom?
Ja baš volim svoju bušu! Samo je meni bio problem naviknuti se na nju dok sam u kuhinji. Prije sam bila ko daska, pa sad još uvijek moj mališan redovito dobije dozu tuširanja ispred sudopera, pa se nađe tu i brašna i jaja dok mijesim tijesto i sl  :Laughing:  Samo još mm ne uspjeva odložiti napitke na nju kad smo pred TV-om a to mu je želja  :facepalm:

----------


## Mali Mimi

di nam je butterfly? Nadam se da je sve uredu...
Mene sve češće šarafaju kontrakcije ali mislim da su to još uvijek BH, danas smo 37+4

----------


## Muma

He he, a ja sam danas točno 22+0 prema tickeru (prema gin sam 22+1). I moram priznati da, od kad sam trudna, moj tjedan počinje u utorak/srijedu...tko više broji radne dane, ovi su daleko važniji  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ajme sad gledam svoj ticker koji je došao skoro do kraja, ostala još jedna točkica :Shock:  sve mi nekako čudno da je kraj tako blizu

----------


## boss

joj muma jesi me sad nasmijala za ovo sa napitcima  i mm , meni je stomak postao drzac flasa iako se mom dragom to ne svidja al meni bas zgodno.
linalena i ja se zacudi kako ti 12 tt kad ja brojim oko nedelju i po ispred tebe,  a kod mene stomak nije bas okrugao nego vise strci naprijed , sve je nekako otislo naprijed i na lijevu stranu , imam osjecaj da su obe bebe se zakacile na lijevom djelu.

----------


## boss

mali mimi kako si skinula taj tiker bas je fora, jos 18 dana do delozacije

----------


## Mali Mimi

išla sam na neki link sa tickerima izabrala koji mi se sviđa, kopirala one šifre i stavila ga u potpis

----------


## snupi

jutro  , ja sam se super naspavala samo sanjam nekakve bedastoce, da li se tko u međuvremenu porodio? Meni je danas 10+2 jer me Linus  šiša za 5 dana. Jedino kaj me muci da vise ne budem uskoro mogla spavati na trbuhu sto je moja najdraza poza spavanja- ne zbog trbuha nego su me  sise pocele boljeti!

----------


## linalena

ja se počela obrazovati, i ajme nemam pojma
recimo platnene pelene ili čak bespelenaštvo -moram malo podrobnije to proučiti no jako mi je zanimljivo

----------


## boss

linalena i ja to krenula citati i stvarno interesantno medjutim meni izgleda neizvodljivo.

----------


## vatra86

Linalena nije nikakva sramota malo fulati tjedan.. Zato ja imam aplikaciju na mobu koja to broji..  :Laughing: 

Cure mene poceo hvatati isijas prvi put u zivotu..moram naci neke vjezbe inace cu se ukociti.

Boss bas sam ja neki dan pricala s mojom sekom o tim platnenim jer je i ona o tome razmisljala kad je bila trudna i stvarno je komplicirano..

Muma linalena i ja smo po ZM isti tjedan, samo mislim da sam ja ranije imala punkciju i transfer..

----------


## Zima77

Pozdrav curke jeste dobro mi brojimo danas 12+1 vidim da se pratimo uzivajte

----------


## Ginger

Muma  :Laughing:  e baš si me nasmijala

malo je off topic, ali kao netko tko je dvoje djece imao u *platnenim pelenama*, a bome će i treće  :Smile:  , 
moram reći da korištenje platnenih pelena uopće nije komplicirano
ali stvarno, samo treba malo proučiti
ja ih nikad ne bih mijenjala za jednokratne
zapravo, kad idemo na neki kraći put od dva-tri dana pa ih nemam gdje prati, dođe mi muka od ovih jednokratnih...
je, je, ja sam totalni zaljubljenik u platnene  :Grin:

----------


## Mali Mimi

I ja sam se odlučila za platnene pelene iako su me neki pokušali odgovoriti takvim komentarima da će mi biti komplicirano i teško, ali ja stvarno ne vidim neki problem nije da ih moram prati ručno, danas svi imamo vešmašinu još ću si nabaviti i sušilicu jer će mi i ovako trebati za dječju robicu koju po zimi teško možeš osušiti na zraku, tako da uz te 2 mašine ne bi trebalo biti većih problema, a glavni razlozi za njih su mi to što su zdravije za dječju kožu, jeftinije u konačnici...

----------


## Ginger

MM ja ti iz iskustva mogu potvrditi sve navedeno  :Smile: 
meni je na prvom mjestu bilo zdravlje djece
a ostale koristi (jeftinije u konačnici) su bile samo dodatni +
i sigurna sam da su i pp doprinjele tome da su moje curke pelene skinule sa svojih 20 mjeseci, jer su bile svjesne svojih fizioloških potreba
al odosmo mi u off...

----------


## boss

i meni platnene zvuce kao najbolja opcija samo ja  razmisljam koliko je to izvodljivo sa dvoje djece?

----------


## tina29

lijepe moje trbušaste dame pozz!
čim sam *ginger* pitala za alergiju mene je opasno počela mučiti,mislim da ču si danas oči iskopati kolko me svrbe,a nosek mi je ionako več sav crven i guli se od stalno g kihanja i brisanja-šmrc!!!
*MM* vrijeme stvarno prolazi ko ludo,još malo i ti se maziš sa svojim smotuljkom  :Smile: 
*muma* meni je najdraže odložiti tanjur na bušu navečer kad pred tv-om nekaj ždrekam,a mm se smije ko lud,kaj bar mi ne treba krpa ili tacna ovak imam fino stalak  :Laughing: 
cure moje uživajte i big kiss svima!!!

----------


## corinaII

Hehe  :Smile:  
Vidim ja da je jutros u điru hvaljenje s tjednima pa eto da se i ja pohvalim. Ja brojim 19 tt  :Smile:  
Još malo i na pola puta  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

A stigli smo na temu platnene pelene  :drama: ...mm se zapalio za njih i proučava ih sve u šesnaest, a ja se samo brinem kak ću ih uspjeti skupiti da ih normalno operem. Generalno, znam da su zdravije, isplativije i imaju puno prednosti. Frendica je kupila platnene i nije bila oduševljena baš zbog tog skupljanja + vruće klincu ljeti s njima. E sad...ja nemam pojma kaj da radim i mislim  :Confused:

----------


## željkica

ja još ništa ne razmišljam o tome šta sve treba kao da 12 mj neće brzo doć,jeste vi već počele kupovat stvarčice za bebu?

----------


## snupi

ja sam pobornik platnenih svima sa kime se druzim ih upotrebljavaju, cak i dvije  prijateljice sa kojima sam dobra ih sivaju!!

----------


## 123beba

Drage moje, evo samo da vam kratko mahnemo... U pauzi od grceva sam kratko navratila da vidim što ima novog i kako su vam bebice!  :Smile:  

Moram priznati da sam i sama jedna od sretnica koja može u potpunosti potpisati Argentin post par str prije...  :Smile: 

Nego, ima li kakvih novosti sa Medonijom? 

Moja mala dama i ja vam šaljemo pozdrave i puse za mrvice! Uživajte jer sve to jako brzo prođe....

----------


## Mojca

> Muma  e baš si me nasmijala
> 
> malo je off topic, ali kao netko tko je dvoje djece imao u *platnenim pelenama*, a bome će i treće  , 
> moram reći da korištenje platnenih pelena uopće nije komplicirano
> ali stvarno, samo treba malo proučiti
> ja ih nikad ne bih mijenjala za jednokratne
> zapravo, kad idemo na neki kraći put od dva-tri dana pa ih nemam gdje prati, dođe mi muka od ovih jednokratnih...
> je, je, ja sam totalni zaljubljenik u platnene


Potpis na sve osim broj djece.  :Smile:  
Ali, rado bi i to potpisala. 

Platnene su zakon!

----------


## medonija

Kaj hvalimo se s tjednima!?
Danas 40 tt i 2dana  :Dancing Fever: 
veliki  :Kiss:  svima, citamo vas redovno!

----------


## željkica

medonija pa tvoja su djeca stvarno tvrdoglava!!!!!

----------


## Vrci

Ajme medonija, ne daju se malci  :Smile: 

Ja bih najradije već sad kupila sve za bebu  :Laughing:  Jedva čekam da dođe to vrijeme.

----------


## Ginger

Muma, vruće u platnenim? baš obratno!
jel ti više vruće u tankoj plastici ili debelom pamuku?
ja se samo sjetim kak je meni u odvratnim plastičnim ulošcima i platnene imaju još jedan + 
a zaštitne na platnenim dišu
plastika i kemija jednokratnih ne dišu 
hebate, zvučim ko reklama  :Laughing: 


medonija  :Naklon:  kaj vele doktori

----------


## vatra86

Medonija  :Laughing:  zakon su ti djecica!

----------


## Muma

*Ginger* ma ne znam ja, ja sam mali laik, never been mom  :neznam:  pa slušam druge. Ali eto, ti si ih već dvoje isprematala pa moram dobro razmisliti kaj ću. Uostalom, naletjela sam sad na neki članak pa sam ostala šokirana nad jednokratnim.
*medonija* uhhhh, jesi nervozna ovak čekajući?

----------


## medonija

A kaj da vam velim :Smile: ... Dr-i kazu da su nalazi odlicni pa necemo za sad nista forsirat, pricekat cemo jos majcicu prirodu da ih potjera... A tata i ja smo vec jako nestrpljivi, mislili smo da cemo jos prije 2-3 tjedna mazit djecicu!!!! Sutra cemo vjerojatno na uzv da vidimo kolike su nase mrcine narasle...

----------


## medonija

Btw ja si mislim nakon pocetnog uhodavanja probat s platnenim makar kombinirati uz jednokratne, ne znam samo kako ce to funkcionirati s njih dvoje... Ako nista drugo, sigurna sam da nece biti problem napunit vesmasinu :Wink:

----------


## sybylle

> Sutra cemo vjerojatno na uzv da vidimo kolike su nase mrcine narasle...


  :Laughing:  Baš si me nasmijala, a dječica vas očito vole držati u neizvjesnosti  :Smile: 

Evo da se i ja pridružim brojanju sa svojih 12+0. *Boss*  zavidim ti na trbuhu-mi brojimo zajedno bliziće, a moj trbuh još uvijek mini...
Ja danas bila prvi službeni, ali ležerni dan na poslu nakon praznika. Puca me neka energija i baš se veselim školi, već mi je doma počelo biti lagano jednolično  :Razz:

----------


## željkica

Da vas pitam malo sam odspavala popodne i probudila me neka tupa bol u donjem dijelu leđa na desnoj strani,malo je popustila al još osjećam da me nešto boli  oko struka desno?????

----------


## inaa

> Da vas pitam malo sam odspavala popodne i probudila me neka tupa bol u donjem dijelu leđa na desnoj strani,malo je popustila al još osjećam da me nešto boli  oko struka desno?????


željkica ti bolovi su uglavnom normalni. Osim ako je bol praćena pritiskom,kao da ćeš imati stolicu.

----------


## željkica

bila sam do dr sa bebicom je sve uredu sad mi je lakše , al isto moram ujutro odnit urin na analizu za svaki slučaj,dr pretpostavlja da je neki živac.
dobila sam 3 slikice od bebice tako da se ja i mm sad ne odvajamo od njih!!!!!!

e jedino mi nije jasno na njima piše sex-female???????????? :Confused:

----------


## Muma

> bila sam do dr sa bebicom je sve uredu sad mi je lakše , al isto moram ujutro odnit urin na analizu za svaki slučaj,dr pretpostavlja da je neki živac.
> dobila sam 3 slikice od bebice tako da se ja i mm sad ne odvajamo od njih!!!!!!
> 
> e jedino mi nije jasno na njima piše sex-female????????????


Super da je sve ok, ali zar female?!?  :Shock:  Daaaaj.

----------


## Muma

*željkica* morala sam sad ovo ispričati mm, i on na taj "sex female" kaže "pa možda misle na njen spol, ha ha ha"  :Laughing:

----------


## željkica

*muma*,dobar ti je muž  :Laughing:  pa ja i mm smo se samo pogledali , možda je dr falila napisat neznam u utorak imam redovan pregled pa ću ga pitat,uglavnom u čudu sam!!!!!!!

----------


## Ginger

zeljkica, nek je s bebom sve ok, a za spol ionako svejedno (a mozda je ostalo upisano od nekoga prije)
btw, meni nikad na tim slikicama nije pisao spol

Muma, sto se tice pelena, svatko odlucuje prema svojim preferencijama, ja sam samo htjela reci da to nije tako komplicirano kao sto ljudi misle...

pusa svima, ja se odoh onesvjestit!

----------


## Argente

Meni piše Siemens

----------


## željkica

to je i meni palo napamet da je ostalo od nekog prije,jer se zadnji put sve jasno vidilo.

----------


## Loly

*Željkice* meni je uvik na slikicama pisalo female, ispod mog datuma rođenja i to se misli na tvoj spol, a ne na spol bebice  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

evo baš gledam nigdi nepiše moj datum rođenja,ma ne bitno glavno da je beba uredu i da me manje boli a vidit ćemo šta će urin pokazat,

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure evo jedna kafica  :Coffee:  za jutra .
mi danas idemo na kontrolu , trecinu prevalili .

----------


## linalena

i ja kažem dobro jutro komadi

boss ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pregled, sigurno ste lijepo narasli - baš sam čitala da od 11 do 20tt beba ubrzano raste, utrostruči veličinu od prosječno 5cm do 15cm

danas sam malo cmoljiva jer bi inače danas počela s poslom, no znam zašto sam doma a i to mi je opet nevjerojatno. Dobro da mi se buša već malko pokazala pa pričamo. Joj samo da me s posla ne zivkaju svako malo

----------


## Ginger

> Meni piše Siemens


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
jel to ime?  :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

jutro koke!

linalena, ajde, ajde malo hormoni djelujuju... al rekla si.. znaš zašto si doma

----------


## željkica

jutro!
boss sretno na pregledu!
ja jutros nosila urin i sad čekam nalaze al ovo i dalje boli!

----------


## vatra86

Jutro cure..hvala na kavici
Boss sretno na peegledu, javi nam lijepe vijesti
Zeljkice drzim fige da urin bude uredan i da to sta te boli nije nis strasno

Ja danas malcice nabrijana, dosao mi nalaz toxo IgG pozitivan 47 tako pise a nema ref.vrijednosti. I sad cekam popodne da zovem gin da vidim je li to ok...

----------


## linalena

ja popodne idem otvoriti komplikacije, valjda neće biti problema
išla bi ja raditi da imam samo nastavu a kako vodim maturu sada bi morala biti u školi po cijele dane + da je dio posla fizički

----------


## boss

linalena ma poslije svega sto si prosla , sad se mani posla i napora i uzivaj u trudnoci kad vec mozes, bolovanje lezi i uzivaj.
joj cure ja lagano ludim ko ce docekati pola 4.

----------


## Vrci

linalena, sigurno ne bude frke
Mene strah jer sam prekidala komplikacije zbog godišnjeg. Gin je rekla da mogu, da nema problema pogotovo zbog cijele situacije (valjda mislila na mpo). Sad me frka zbog ovih novih mjera, da me ne bi protjerali raditi od 1.9. Uf...

----------


## Argente

> jel to ime?


ne, spol
piše i "Mark end point", onda je to valjda ime  :Grin:

----------


## vatra86

Linalena nece biti problema..samo ti otvori komplikacije i uzivaj...

Ja bi s gustom isla raditi ali je moj posao izrazito stresan i fizicki pa mi poslodavac neda a lakse radno mjesto kod nas ne postoji...

----------


## željkica

a di nam je *muma* jutros?sigurno peče opet neke kolače pa se nestigne javit! :Smile:

----------


## snupi

muma je cijelo jutro provela sa mnom!

----------


## željkica

stiga mi nalaz od urina i uredu je,e ko će znat šta boli!

----------


## snupi

željki sto i gdje te boli?

----------


## željkica

> željki sto i gdje te boli?


na desnoj strani leđa dolje pa se bol zna proširit do struka..

----------


## vatra86

Zeljkice super da je nalaz dobar..to ce biti ili zivac ili neki ligament... A da li te konstantno istog intenziteta boli ili se na neki pokret pojacava?

----------


## željkica

ne boli uvijek isto jutros me je jako bolilo a sad nešto lagano skoro ništa,a ko će znat!za poludit,recimo da je neka upala jel bi se to vidilo preko urina?

----------


## Muma

Jel me netko tražio?  :Laughing:  Tu sam *željkica*. Lunjala vani sa *snupi* pa je sad trebalo napraviti ručak prije nego mužić dođe za prazan stol  :Embarassed:  A danas neću ništa peći jer imam još svakakvih kolača koje sam ispekla a nitko ne jede -  hvala Bogu da sam danas napaljena na ugljikohidrate i slatko pa tamanim muffine  :Cool:  
*željkica* to te malo malac gnjavi, isto ko i mene pa me malo boli danas (samo mene boli trbuh s lijeve strane ali se ne zamaram)
*boss* i *linalena* sretno!  :fige:  za lijepe vijesti!
Mogu li ja pitati svoju gin da mi da uputnicu za toxo ili moram imati neke "preduvjete" za to?! Jel ikog gin slala samoinicijativno ili...? Da ne ispadnem neka zahtjevna i naporna...ali ipak sam godinama živjela s macama, i sad se motam oko njih.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Muma toxoplazmu bi trebale napraviti sve trudnice to je uobičajena pretraga koja se radi početkom trudnoće, u slučaju da je imaš i da se ne liječi može biti opasna za dijete a nije teško provjeriti!
Željkice bit će da ti je od kičme, da je bubreg vidjelo bi se na urinu

----------


## Mali Mimi

*Evo što sam našla o toxoplazmi dakle:*
U trudnica je koliko je god moguće potrebno izbjegavati mogući kontakt s cistama (preko mačke), konzumirati samo dobro termički obrađeno meso, mlijeko i jaja te dobro oprano voće. Ako se mačke drže u kući, potrebne su visoke higijenske navike.
i:
Infekcija je opasna ukoliko se javi kod trudnice u trudnoći jer postoji rizik infekcije djeteta, koja može dovesti do spontanog pobačaja, smrti ploda, generalizirane bolesti novorođenčeta.

----------


## Muma

Hala MM! A onda ću je zagnjaviti pa nek si misli da sam davež koji stalno nešto ispituje i traži. Makar sam sad već u 23tt. A kad ću već biti davež onda ću je i podsjetiti da moram ponoviti ks.  :durise:

----------


## vatra86

Zeljkice bit ce to ili zivac ili ligament ili misic, jer kad se malo razgibas i kreces manje boli, tako i moj išijas...a da su bubrezi ili da je inf mokracnih puteva pokazao bi nalaz..

Muma samo ti trazi to je tvoje pravo, ja razmisljam da ga pitam i ta ostale TORCH pretrage.. A bolje je ako si to preboljela prije T, znaci da imas antitijela na tu bolest..

Cure s pregleda, cekamo sa se javite..

----------


## butterfly101

Pozdrav drage moje, evonas, nakon što se jučer slavile okrugle tjedne danas ja nazdravljam :pivo: , mi zaokružili danas 25tt. 
Sve je ok, mirujem,kontrakcije se totalno povukle i sad moram vise paziti sta i kako radim.

*Željkice* da ti nije stvarno neki živac, pa kad se zaležiš bol se pojača. vjerojatno kad hodaš ublažiš taj pritisakpa manje boli.

*muma*...šta nitko ne jede, šalji meni !!!!!  :njam:

----------


## linalena

od danas sam na bolovanju, šifra G0 i još nešto 020, 60 dana
kaže mi da sam joj jedna od rijetkih trudnica koje baš imaju razloga biti na komplikacijama
i odmah mi je dala i uputnice za one pretrage kej se rade zbog heparina a i za štitnjaču imam kontrolu 12.9

----------


## tina29

drage moje da vas pozdravim i bacam se u krpe,umorna sam ko pas,danas mi počeli demolirati kupaonu,ma niš me ne pitajte,da je bilo para bilo bi to i prije riješeno ali nekako čemo izdržati,sutra idem konačno na pregled,jedva čekam da vidim kolko je moj malac naraso i dobio kilica.........miš mamin  :Smile: 
jao nadam se da sam se dobro izdepilirala pošto sam to sve morala raditi kod mame a i s obzirom da niš ne vidim preko svoje buše bilo je sve napamet  :Laughing: 
ništa morat ču upotrijebiti šljokice ujutro i namazati kritična područja da doktoru odvratim pozornost sa možda koje zaboravljene dlake   :Laughing: 
uživajte mi sve i čujemo se tj,pišemo se sutra,laka vam noć! puse!

----------


## butterfly101

Tina29 sretno sutra na pregledu, a malac ce te sigurno iznenadit svojom velicinom,brzo oni rastu.....aaaa sljokice :Smile: ,nemoj poslje da se pitas zasto je dr. pohvalio stailing  :Smile:

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure ja sam ovdje pravi ranoranilac .
ja se juce bas napatila uz trajao 40 min , crkla na stolu lezeci i okretajuci se i praveci sve moguce i nemoguce poze. u sutini sad za sad bebice ok beba 2 bas velika i odgovar 13+1 po mjerenjima i uziva i nista joj ne fali bas se razbacala , e beba br1  akrobacije sam radila nebili se mogla izmjeriti i jedva uspjeli svi se preznojili posto kako se god namjestila beba br 2 je u prvom planu i pored nje 1 se nije mogla ni vidjeti ni posteno izmjeriti, i po uz i mjerenjima odgovara 12+4. 
uz od sad pa dokle doguramo bice svakih 15 dana tako da bar necu biti zeljna uz cak ce mi i dosaditi , i najgora vjest utrogestan ostaje a toliko sam se nadala da cu ga se rijesiti. 
bebe nismo vidjeli  iako su mm oci ispale pokusavajuci  da nesto vidi i nema teorije kad su nekako se isprepletene pa vise ni dr ne zna gdje koja pocinje a gje koja zavrsava. u sustini bili na uz a isto ko da i nismo kad nismo nista ni skontali.
sad odosmo vaditi dabl test.  moj post konfuzan isto ko i pregled nista nemozes skontati . al dobro za 15 dana valjda cemo nesto i vidjeti.

----------


## Muma

Jutro žene!
Da me se ne traži ja ću vam odmah skuhati jednu vruću kofesitu a pretpostavljam da nekima treba i konkretnije zagrijavanje pa ima i neke rakijice stare 20 godina  :pivo: 
*boss* ma ništa ne brini, sve ćete vidjeti konkretnije još puno puno puta, bitno da su bebice super! Sretno s double i javi kad će biti rezultati.
*tina29* dugo si čekala ovaj pregled, nek je stvarno poseban doživljaj za mamicu! 
*sandaaaaaa*?!?
*medonija* hoćemo li?!  :drek:  Ne daš se ti s trona  :Laughing:   :štrika:

----------


## linalena

eto i mene na kavicu, a tlak mi je tak nizak da bi valjda i rakiju trebala bubnut

Medonija čekamo čekamo
a gdje je Sanda, i ona je pri kraju zar ne?

ja baš nekako jučer/danas osjećam razno razno stvari dole, dosta blagi bolovi ko pred M, pa jajnici sastrane, prepone, križa...joj ko će dočekati ponedjeljak popodne

----------


## snupi

jutro eto  i mene! za mene čaj od brusnica?Jer imala koja od vas kaakav urinoinfekt? ja sam prije tjedan dana vadila krv i urin, krvna slika je sve ok ali  urin mi nje pun leukocita. Sad cekam da mi stigne iz zga da odem dati ponovno urin, pa me malo lovi prpa da li se moze dogoditi kaj sa bebicom ako je los urin? 2006. sam imala e coli , nadam se da se nije vratila!

----------


## Mali Mimi

snupi to je preopćenito pitanje naravno da ima loših bakterije koje mogu utjecati na trudnoću ako se ne liječe, ali nemoj se još opterićavat dok ne znaš niš konkretno, bilo bi dobro da izvadiš i briseve

----------


## vatra86

Hvala na kavi.. Iako ne pijem ali pijem ness pa recimo da je to kava...

Tina29 sretno na pregledu

Boss bitno da su bebice dobro, a 2 tjedna brze prodju nego 3-4 kao kod nas..

Linalena i mene sve zateze i jos me muci taj zivac isijas..sve je to normalno, samo neka raste. Ja sam skuzila da ne mogu spavati na ledjima odmah me probudi zatezanje neko..Sta u pon ides na pregled?

Snupi slobodno si pij caj od brusnice( meni je najbolji onad iz DM-a) dok ne dobijes nalaz urinokulture da vidis koja je bakterija ako uopce je bakterija. A cuj moze biti stetno ali to ti ovisi o duljini infekcije i koja je bakterija i u kojoj kolicini itd..

I dalje cekamo da nam se Sanda i Medonija jave...

----------


## snupi

idem  dati urin na mikrobiologiju u ponedeljak!

----------


## Vrci

Snupi, ja sam imala puno leukocita i bakterija kad sam davala urin. Urinokultura je došla čista. Znači ne mora biti ništa

----------


## linalena

Je u ponedjeljak pregled, nakon 27 dana od prošlog, ajme kako mi se onda to činilo daleko i sjećam da sam si mantrala....samo da ne trebam dolaziti i prije...samo da ne trebam dolaziti i prije... i bilo je tako, ono smeđarenje prošlo brzo. 

Ja isto imala nešto leukocita u urinu a urinokultura čista

----------


## Vrci

Moj pregled je 33 dana od prošlog...užas. Ali zato jer je doktor bio na godišnjem, pa nije bilo termina tjedan prije (samo jedan dan radi tamo privatno)
Ali eto, još 10ak dana i to je to

----------


## Muma

Ja sam bila 9.8. i slijedeći je 10.9. Ali, idem idući tjedan na 4d  :Very Happy:  i jako se veselim!

----------


## sybylle

> jedva uspjeli svi se preznojili posto kako se god namjestila beba br 2 je u prvom planu i pored nje 1 se nije mogla ni vidjeti ni posteno izmjeriti, i po uz i mjerenjima odgovara 12+4. 
> uz od sad pa dokle doguramo bice svakih 15 dana tako da bar necu biti zeljna uz cak ce mi i dosaditi , i najgora vjest utrogestan ostaje a toliko sam se nadala da cu ga se rijesiti. 
> bebe nismo vidjeli  iako su mm oci ispale pokusavajuci  da nesto vidi i nema teorije kad su nekako se isprepletene pa vise ni dr ne zna gdje koja pocinje a gje koja zavrsava. u sustini bili na uz a isto ko da i nismo kad nismo nista ni skontali.
> sad odosmo vaditi dabl test.  moj post konfuzan isto ko i pregled nista nemozes skontati . al dobro za 15 dana valjda cemo nesto i vidjeti.


Boss, ako te tješi i ja sam još na utrogestanu. Do sad je bilo 3x2, a od danas 2x2. Na koliko si ti?
Ja sam danas bila na pregledu i sve je ok. Kao i kod tebe, jedna bebica je manja, a jedna "naprednija" i treba malo tražiti da se pokaže svaka kako treba jer jedna zaklanja drugu. Ne znam koliko si uspjela vidjeti, ali meni je bilo super danas kad mi je doktorica pokazala kralježnicu i mozak, a još kad mi je i ova mala Kiflica mahnula-šlag na torti  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Ajme koliko vi cekate od jednog do drugog pregleda, mene narucuje svakih 3 tjedna i jos izmedju idem na kombinirani..mozda ce i mene poceti narucivati svaka 4 tj. Ali da, nije lako docekati taj dan koliko god cekali 2,3,4 tjedna...

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam čekala prvo tjedan dana, pa tri tjedna, pa dva tjedna, i sad eto pet.
Kažu mi da nakon 12tj idu rjeđe uzv, otprilike svakih mjesec dana, ili 3-4 tjedna

----------


## inaa

drage moje da vam se pridružim ponovo.U ovoj trudnoći sam mislila uopće ne ići na forum jer se ne želim uznemiravati dodatno,sjećam se kada se mury i strategiji dogodilo slično kao i meni nisam dva dana mogla spavati. ali vidim da ste mi vi vesele i hdB odlično pa opet virnem svaki dan po malo. ja sam u već 14+5,ovaj put mi je sve nekako brzo prošli i čak sam i uživala u trudnoći,osim mučnina koje i sada još pomalo traju. meni su ovaj put oko 20.tt planirali uradite serklažu.
drago mi je da ste sve dobro i želim vaM lijepe i ugodne trudnoće kao i ugodno druženje :Love:

----------


## tina29

evo drage moje da vam se javim!!!
sve je ok,ja zacementirana,malac je dobro,slušala sam srčeko i naravno opet se racmoljila,ali ja ne znam kolko je on težak???
dr.ga nije mjerio jer me poslao na uzv u podrum,dole se rade te mjere tako da moram opeeeeeeeet čekati do 13.09.ali šta je tu je!
e da,briseve mi je uzeo,nalazi u utorak i poslao me na oGTT (jer imam 15kg +  :Embarassed: )pa da za svaki slučaj provjerimo!
sve u svemu bilo je dobro s obzirom da sam tolko dugo čekala dr.me baš raznježio kad me vidio sa smješkom od uha do oha i dragao moj trbušek,ah zgodni moj doktor  :Laughing: 
e da cure koje ste išle u petrovu u podrum na uzv,naručena sam kod dr.trutina pa ako koja ima iskustva sa njim da mi napiše u par crta-znam da je off ali bar ukratko kaj da očekujem od njega;hvala!!!
puse svima!

----------


## željkica

*tina* super da je sve uredu!
*inaa* drago mi je da si nam se pridružila,samo opušteno i veselo i sve će bit ok i naravno želim ti mirnu trudnoću do kraja!!!!!!!

a šta se tiče pregleda ja od početka idem jedanput mjesečno, e jutros sam išla po nalaze štitnjače i tsh se popeo na 3,23,a prije mj dana je bio 0,99,tako da sam odmah išla kod dr i opet su mi promjenili terapiju.

----------


## lovekd

> Snupi, ja sam imala puno leukocita i bakterija kad sam davala urin. Urinokultura je došla čista. Znači ne mora biti ništa


Tako i ja u prvoj trudnoći. Rekla mi gin da je to kod trudnica čest slučaj.... Ne brini prije nego dođu rezultati  :Smile:

----------


## lovekd

> Ja sam bila 9.8. i slijedeći je 10.9. Ali, idem idući tjedan na 4d  i jako se veselim!


Muma, kud ideš na 4d? Sunce ili?

----------


## lovekd

> evo drage moje da vam se javim!!!
> sve je ok,ja zacementirana,malac je dobro,slušala sam srčeko i naravno opet se racmoljila,ali ja ne znam kolko je on težak???
> dr.ga nije mjerio jer me poslao na uzv u podrum,dole se rade te mjere tako da moram opeeeeeeeet čekati do 13.09.ali šta je tu je!
> e da,briseve mi je uzeo,nalazi u utorak i poslao me na oGTT (jer imam 15kg + )pa da za svaki slučaj provjerimo!
> sve u svemu bilo je dobro s obzirom da sam tolko dugo čekala dr.me baš raznježio kad me vidio sa smješkom od uha do oha i dragao moj trbušek,ah zgodni moj doktor 
> e da cure koje ste išle u petrovu u podrum na uzv,naručena sam kod dr.trutina pa ako koja ima iskustva sa njim da mi napiše u par crta-znam da je off ali bar ukratko kaj da očekujem od njega;hvala!!!
> puse svima!


Tina, ja u prvoj trudnoži dobila 22 kg  :Embarassed:  ,sve me se lovilo ko luuuudo, gin baš i nije bila oduševljena  :Laughing:  ....al srećom OGTT je bio ok. Tako da poveća kilaža ne treba nužno značiti da je šećer u pitanju, pogotovo ako su dimenzije bebe "školske" ili barem blizu "školskih".  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*tina29* ma dok je bebač super sve drugo je "never mind", ja sam uvjerena da će sve biti ok s ogtt-om (to samo mama voli papati)  :Smile: 
*inaa* nadam se lijepom druženju još nekih 25 tjedana! 
*lovekd* a baš sam te se jutros sjetila! Kako si ti? Idem u ZG u Draškovićevu privatno.

----------


## tonkica

Cure drage da vam se malo javim, redovno vas citam al eto malo pisem, super ste ekipa.
Meni danas 8 tt koliko mi se čini ja sam tek početnik prema vama. Bila sam na jednom ultrazvuku prije tri tjedna al bilo je rano za srce vidio se plod, u ponedjeljak imam zakazan drugi ultrazvuk i nemogu dočekati da vidim jeli sve u redu. Imala sam brljavljenje, al je stalo i krenila mucnine i povracanje, skroz slabo jedem mislim da mi je želudac skroz stisnuti, al nema veze sve cu izdrzat  :Smile: 
Saljem vam bezbroj zagrljaja

----------


## tina29

je baš tak cure moje,mama voli papati a i prima mi se ko i tebi *lovekd* sve kaj pojedem,ma i ja se nadam da če šečer biti ok,hvala curkice moje!
*tonkica,inaa* dobro nam došle i veselim se lijepom druženju!

----------


## snupi

tonkice cuvaj se i samo pazi da zbog riganja ne  dehidriras! probaj piti sto vise tekucine!!

----------


## boss

evo mene cure sa hodocascenja napokon dobila parametre nakon 24 sata mada ja to ne kontam al pretpostavljam da je u redu beba 1 crl 6 nt 0.17 sfp +k1 12.3 a beba  2 crl6,98 nt 0.15 sfp +k1 12.3  e sad sta li ga to znaci ja nemam pojma. vadila i krv i za bebu1 uradjen nalaz testa al za bebu 2 tek veceras odnijela parametre pa sad moram cekati do ponedeljka posto zavrsilo se radno vrijeme. 
sibile utrogestan 3*2 do daljnjeg a bebe su se toliko isprepletale da neznas sta kojoj pripada.

----------


## lovekd

Ja se pitam kako ću sad sa kilama....ako imalo osjetim glad, zlo mi je ( tako bilo i prvi put ), a gladna sam svakih pol sata.  :Ups:  i kako onda neću jesti? ( i debljat se, jao, jao... ) 
*Muma*, ja prvi put bila prvo kod Mamuzića, a onda još u Zg kod Kosa. Sad ću vidjeti dal idem opet kod Kosa ili ću i kod njega i u Sunce( ovisi kako će se poklopiti s muževim vikendom doma ). Ja super, nadam se da će mučnine prestati uskoro. Trenutno uživamo na odmoru ( još do ponedjeljka kad se vraćamo kući ), pa se sad i tata malo više može angažirati oko naše princeze, da mama malo odmori bar sada  :Smile:  Cure pred porodom, sretno!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Predivno vas je čitati! 
Linalena, uživaj sada na bolovanju i neka te svi maze i paze! 

Cure, mazite svoje mrvice i želim vam da vam sve bude baš onako školski i da se super osjećate... što manje mučnine i da što više osjetite vaše bebice (ali da ne udaraju jako)  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Tina29 super da je s bebicom sve uredu a i s ogtt ce biti bez brige..

Tonkice probaj barem sto vise piti, i nataste dok si jos u krevetu probaj pojesti par krekera.a navecer si mozes napraviti caj od đumbira s limunom i ujutro ga piti hladnoga, meni je pomogao...

Samo sta ja vec 2 dana imam mucnine navecer, valjda od punog papanja cijeli dan

Cure mazite buse i cuvajte se... Laku vam noc

----------


## crvenkapica77

muma   sto se  tice  toxo  imas  potpuno pravo  napraviti  tu pretragu  jer  imas  macke   i  to ti daje  dr. opce  praxe,  
napravi to radi svog mira,  mozes  a  i n emoras  imat  anttijela,  
vidis  ja sam  cijeli zivot  sa  macama  pa  nisam  uopce  imuna  na toxo,  nemam  antitijela  za veliko cudo i dr.
nemoj se  plasit  ,  ja nisam  jos  cula  da  se  trudnica  zarazila  toxoplazmom  a  ni  3  ginekologa  s kojim sam  razgovarala  nisu u svojoj praxi  od  20-30 godina imali takav  slucaj,  znaci  rijetka  pojava,  vise  se  pazi   neopranog povrca  i mesa
a   maciji wc  ne diraj  i  peri  ruke poslije  mazenja  sa  macom  ,  nista  se nece  desiti
ja  sam  bila  luda  od strahova  u trudnoci  pa sam  3x  radila  do  21tj  test,  i  bjezala od mace  kad  hoce  da  se maze  ( imam ih dvije  )  ludost...kad  sam  izgubila  trudnoci u  odmah sam se  isla  testirat  da  nije  od  toxo  ,  ma kakvi....
uzivaj  s njima   ,  smiruju te,  djeluju pozitivno na tebe ,  

inaa  draga  tu si ti   :Smile: ....znaci  serklaz  u 20tj...sta  kazu  poslije  kako se  ponasat, mirovanje  , lezanje non stop ili?

----------


## željkica

jutro curke spavalice evo kavica za buđenje  :Coffee:  a kolačiće prepuštam mumi  :Smile:  sigurno ona ima nešto fino.
veliki poljubac bebicama  :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

Jutrooooo!

boss i tina29 nek su bebice dobro
tak i meni zadnji put nije tocno izmjerila bebicu pa sam bila malo razocarana, tako da kuzim

ni ja nisam prebolila toxo a cijeli zivot sam ih imala (mace)
mislim da uputnicu u trudnoci daje gin, bar je meni moja dala, i to samoinicijativno
po njenom misljenju, to bo trebala biti standardna pretraga u trudnoci, a nije

joj, meni je koma ova kisurina
ja bih opet one vrucine

e sad mi sinulo, sanjala sam sinoc da imam smedji iscjedak, brrrrr

----------


## Muma

Jutro!
*crvenkapica* hvala ti! Znači, opća daje uputnicu? Ići ću kod nje. Utješila si me  :Kiss: 
*željkica* počeo je špancir - nema vremena za kolače. Tko hoće jesti nek kupi u gradu  :Embarassed: 
A ja se jedva digla, nije baš za trudnicu ostati budna do 2h ujutro vani. I još moram na roštilj a vani kiiiišaaaa... Ja bih baš dekicu i knjigu  :Sad: 
Dođite se špancirati!  :Joggler:

----------


## Muma

Znači ipak moram provjeriti tko daje uputnicu... :Undecided:  Nema veze, sve za bebicu.

----------


## Ginger

Muma, s obzirom da je vezano uz trudnocu ja mislim da trebas traziti ginicku
Al samo da znas, to ces morati u ck obaviti, u nasem gradu to ne rade

----------


## Mali Mimi

meni je isto dao ginekolog uputnicu tj. najprije me ovaj moj socijalac nije uputio a kasnije mi je MPO dr. kod kog vodim trudnoću ipak rekao da bi bilo dobro da napravim i to... ja sam čula za jedan slučaj zaraze trudnice sa toxo tu kod nas (Rijeka) i trudnica nije napravila tu pretragu tijekom trudnoće i poslije je prešlo na bebu i imali su dugo vremena  problema sad ne znam kakvo je stanje, uglavnom kako se ono kaže bolje spriječiti nego liječiti! Mojoj frendici je njena ginekologica digla totalnu paniku radi mačke da je se obavezno riješi dok je trudna pa ju je odnjela kod mame, meni je to malo djelovalo pretjerano ali eto ima stvarno različitih stavova ginekologa

----------


## vatra86

Jutro cure! I ja danas malo duze spavala... Evo ako netko zeli umjesto muminih kolaca imam cheesecake pa se posluzite, odlican je..

I meni gin dao up za toxo..
I jos da kazem kako mi zeljno iscekujemo kisu a opet przi...
Pozzz iz Istre!

----------


## željkica

*muma* pošteno kad su fešte u pitanju kolači se ne prave  :Smile:  mogla bi se ja uputit ionako nisam nikad bila!

----------


## butterfly101

Jutro cure,znaci danas samo kava...
Pun je mjesec pa se sanjaju samo gluposti i ja sam nocas sanjala da imam ljubicasti iscjedak a da gin. nije htjela napravit pregled jer sam joj htjela platit sa karticom.

Bila ja prije tri godine na spanciranju,super festa! Bilo nam je bas prva liga i znam da je bilo uzasno vruce! Nadam se da kisa nece pokvarit dobro spanciranje!

----------


## Muma

*Ginger* tnx! ČK it is.
*željkica* ma iskreno, neću peći jer se nije pojelo ono kaj sam ispekla, i sad ih gledam u kuhinji spremne za bacanje. A to mi je muka raditi. Ali *vatra* dođem na cheescake, "me like it"!  :Grin: 
Večeras Opća opasnost i Zabranjeno pušenje, pa dođite. Hesus kolko sam off topic. Neću više  :škartoc:

----------


## inaa

jutro cure, uz kavicu kiflica i argeta mmmmm baš mi paše,
Blago vama na španciranju,ja navikla uvijek u pokretu biti,a vidi me sada pravi kućni tip :Laughing: 
Meni sve uputnice daje dr.obiteljske medicine,ginekolog samo na nalazu napiše preporuku,a tako je dobra da mi napiše bilo koju uputnicu koju zatražim :Smile: 
Ja vam svaku noć sanjam neko jelo :Laughing: ,ova trudnoća mi je posve drukčija od prve,u prvoj same noćne more,a sada piceta,šaumrole.kremšnite :Laughing: ,stvarno živa istina,svaku noć nešto drugo,a na javi uopće nisam za slatkiše,bar do sada
crvenkapce moja, valjda oko 20.tt,sad ću ponoviti briseve,ako opet budu u redu idem u bolnicu.Dr. ništa nije rekao o mirovanju,neki kažu da ne moram strogo,vidjet ćemo.Na zadnjem preglede mi je rekao da mirujem jer mi je posteljica dosta nisko,ali ja se nadamn da će se ona povući

----------


## tonkica

Hvala vam cure na savjetima. Vatra probat cu taj caj.

----------


## butterfly101

e sad sam se sjetila,mina španciru pili kavu i dobili klipiće....mmmmm,bas bi sad jedan,pase mi slano!  :kuhar:

----------


## corinaII

Muma  jel ti to nas zoveš da ti dođemo.Ehhhh ja bi tako rado  u Varaždin predivan mi je grad......

----------


## crvenkapica77

corina  kako si   ?  jel to curka  kod tebe  ?? <3

----------


## corinaII

Crvenkapo <3
Je mala princeza je  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*corinaII* naravno, dođite, bit će super. Samo vrijeme malo zeza. Imate ime za curku?
*crvenkapice* kakav je vaš plan? Nadam se da će biti treća sreća uskoro!

----------


## corinaII

Imam ime za svoju princezu  :Smile:  
Oduvijek sam željela da mi se curica zove Korina ( od tuda i moj Nick na rodi )

----------


## Muma

> Imam ime za svoju princezu  
> Oduvijek sam željela da mi se curica zove Korina ( od tuda i moj Nick na rodi )


Lajkam  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Muma  hvala  :Smile:   :Smile:  
E da mi je bliže Varaždin tako rado bi došla...

----------


## željkica

baš lipo ime korina, ja još nemam ime za svog bebača  :neznam:

----------


## corinaII

Željkice polako imate još vrimena, ja virujem da će i tvoj miš imati jedno lipo ime  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

i mi smo za curu imali ali oko dečka nikako se složit , a valjda oćemo do 12 mj!

----------


## Muma

*željkica* mislim da bi se lako mogla oformiti i tema "problem s muškim imenima" jer mislim da je puno neodlučnih mamica. Evo mi se napokon složili oko imena, i sumnjam da ćemo mijenjati jer ja svoju ljubav već zovem tim imenom  :Heart:  Idem se sad družiti s frajerom, uskoro je vrijeme da se javi mami  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

moj je mali vrlo aktivan cijeli dan se javlja, a od milja ga zovem miško  :Smile:  ako nesmislimo neko ime ostat će miško  :Laughing:  mislim da bi poludia kad bude frajer veliki da ga zovu miško!

----------


## butterfly101

Jutro pospanke, nudim kavicu i brios od cokolade! 
Nadam se da ste lijepo spavale i uzivale u zvucima kise...
Veliki kiss svima od mene i mog frajerica!

----------


## linalena

hej cure, jutro

ja se zadnjih dana budim prije 6, i onda odem fino šetati s pesom - ajme kako mi paše ovo hladnije vrijeme. A možda i što smo bliži izlasku iz prvog tromjesječja ko da imam više energije. Mučnine nemam više ali žgaravica i podrigivanje su tu

Sinoć smo bili kod mm sestrične koja je u 6om mjesecu trudnoće, tako da ćemo imati još jednu malu bebicu u familiji a možda i nekoga da naslijedimo koju stvarčicu za bebu. I pričala mi je da joj je taj UZV u 12tt bio skoro pa najposebniji jer odjedanput vidiš bebicu koja maše, miče se. Jedva čekam <3 . Al joj kako me je frka

----------


## sanda1977

hej curke samo da nabrzinu javim da je 21.8 u 11 i 30 stigla naša Marija 3 550 g i 51 duga....porod je trajao svega sat vremena konstantnih bolova i sve je ok prošlo.....ja sam dosta popucala,ali nema veze....rekla sam mužu da me negldea narednih 10 god  :Laughing: . prije poroda sam završila na patologiji hitno....12.8. jer su mi pri pregledu rekli da imam crnu plodnu vodu,otišla sam hitno u rađaonu,ali na kraju je došla normalna dr i vidjela da je voda mliječna.....ostala sam ležati tamo do poroda za svaki slučaj....eto na kraju je prošlo sve ok..... pusa

----------


## vatra86

Dobro jutro!

Sanda1977 cestitam na curki! Uzivajte!

----------


## anddu

Sanda cestitam na maloj princezi kojoj saljem veeliku dobrodoslicu!

----------


## Ginger

sanda cestitam!!!!

jutro!
ja hocu natrag sunceeeee!!!!

----------


## Muma

Jutro! 
*sanda* čestitam od srca na velikoj princezi!!!  :Heart: 
*Ginger*  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

Cestitke sanda na curi!

Jel se javila sto medonija?

----------


## corinaII

Sanda čestitke  :Smile:   :Smile:  
Joj Ginger  koje sunce meni baš paše ovako vrime, kod nas jutros prolom oblaka i baš mi je lipo  :Smile:

----------


## tina29

jutro!
*sanda* čestitke na malenoj princezi!
ajme kiše glupe,fuj!!! muma da imam auto mam bi dojurila na špancir,ali kad ga kupim dolazim ak niš na kolače onda  :Smile: 
uživajte i nadam se da vam kiša neče poremetiti planove, :Kiss:

----------


## sanda1977

hvala svima od srca  :Very Happy: 
sad čekamo Medoniju....

----------


## tonkica

Sanda cestitam na curici.  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala na kavici...

Sanda cestitam na curici!!!!  :Smile: 

I ja bih natrag sunce  :Smile: )

----------


## sybylle

Sanda, čestitke na krasnoj curki!

----------


## mare41

sanda, čestitam!!!

----------


## butterfly101

Sandra cestitke na pridncezici... Uzivajte zajedno

----------


## bubekica

Sanda cestitam!

----------


## 123beba

Sanda, čestitke na curki! Uživajte!

----------


## anabanana

Sanda cestitam!!!

----------


## žužy

*sanda*,čestitam!  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## linalena

Sanda jupi za curetka, neka joj je sa srećom  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

a Mare kako su krasne curice :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *corinaII* naravno, dođite, bit će super. Samo vrijeme malo zeza. Imate ime za curku?
> *crvenkapice* kakav je vaš plan? Nadam se da će biti treća sreća uskoro!


sanda  cestitam   na  curki   !!

korina  jako lijepo ime,  e  za  curice  ima  tako lijepih imena  

moj plan  hm....mozda  u 12mj   startam  ponovo  , po  koji ono put  ?  hm...7x   :/

----------


## lovekd

Sanda, čestitke na ljepotici  :Very Happy:

----------


## MalaMa

cure samo na brzinu da vam mahnem.
sandi čestitam na curici. svim trudnicama želim mirne trudnoće do kraja.
uz našu curicu nemam vremena ni za vc. zato vas rijetko čitam. nadam se da će biti puno lijepih vijesti ovdje.
puse od moje male cmooooook!

----------


## medonija

Sanda terminuso cestitke na velikoj curi! <3
Kod nas i dalje nista novog, sutra punih 41tt and counting...

----------


## Vrci

Ajme medonija... pa nije li već puno 41tt? Mislim da bih na tvom mjestu već pukla i tražila carski  :Embarassed:

----------


## Zima77

Sanda cestitke na bebici

----------


## medonija

Dr-i kazu da nije puno, dokle god su svi nalazi skolski nema mjesta panici do 42tt, iako ne bi htjela bas toliko... Tu sam pod kontrolom, svaki dan ctg, nekad i 2, sutra opet pregled pa cemo vidjeti...

----------


## innu

Sanda, čestitke na malenoj curi, uživajte!
Medonija, ti si zbilja jedna jako strpljiva trudnica, sretno....

----------


## medonija

A cuj, nekako si mislim da imaju pravo: zasto danas inducirati i "silovat" porod pa da se mucim 15 sati ili duzi oporavak od carskog, ako mozda sutra krene prirodno pa bude puno brze i lakse... I kolimo god je nama svima cudno toliko dogurat s blizancima, dr-i mi stalno govore da nisam ni prva ni zadnja i da mogu samo biti sretna sto je ovako a ne prerani porod  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

Sanda čestitam na curici!!!!!
medonija svaka čast na strpljenju ja bih davno pukla!

i ja bi da je sunce bar bi bila na moru,ovako cijeli dan ležim i svađam se s mm i baš sam loše volje!

----------


## corinaII

Drage moje kako raspolažete kilama  :Smile:  
Hmmm ja sam prije trudnoče imala 51kg a sada imam 58 znači udebljala sam se 7 kg a evo ulazim u 20tt. Dali je to previše, ne nisam debela sad mi kažu ljudi da izgledam normalno a prije t da sam bila mršava ( visina 159cm) strah me da nije previše kg. Šta vi mislite ? Kako vi stojite s kilama?

----------


## Mali Mimi

corina imaš tamo cijeli topic trudnoća i debljanje pa pogledaj izvještaje...
Znači Sanda nam je rodila čestitam :Very Happy: 
Ja bila na pregledu i ništa novog danas smo 38 punih

----------


## snupi

cestitam sandri na maloj princezi, medo je nasa rekorderka sa blizancima u trbuhu, Korina jako lijepo ime za bebicu!Mali mini i ti brojis jos sitno!

----------


## inaa

corina ja sam na +3 u 15 tt io zadovoljna sam,u prvoj trudnoći sam u 24 tjednadobila 6 i dr bio prezadovoljan.A ti si sitnica i mislim da ti ni ne smeta da dobiješ malo više. ja sam na internetu našla neku tablicu,ali ono mi je nemoguće ispoštovati tako da ni ne gledam više :Wink: 
a ja sam danas po prvi put u ovoj trudnoći nekako nemirna,osjećam neku uznemirenost,treperenje ili nešto slično valjda hormoni.Malo sam prošetala pa mi je bolje

----------


## željkica

i ja se trudim da ne jedem puno ali šta ću kad sam gladna, i to danas pogotovo! :Smile:  valjda me dr neće puno vikat!
*inaa* i ja sam sva nemirna i baš treperim i još mi se puls ubrza sam od sebe,valjda je takvo vrime, koji dr te vodi?

----------


## Moe

Sanda čestitke!
Medonija sretno i hrabro do finala!  :Heart:  :Saint:

----------


## boss

dobro jetro cure 
sandra cetitam i da uzivate u mazenju.

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi

Medonija  :Gumi-gumi:  drže tebe tvoje bebice  u neizvjesnosti

koja kiša, nisam baš spavala od 3 negdje a sada bi, samo da mi je natjerat crijeva na suradnju - danas vaganje a ja valjda na +4 :Embarassed:

----------


## vatra86

Jutro! 
Medonija svaka cast tebi i curama

Linalena jel danas pregled? Meni sutra kombinirani..

I kod nas padalo i jaaako grmilo cijelu noc i borili se sa komarcima a jos je i struje nestalo, tako da isto negdje od 3 ne spavam, bit ce popodnevni odmor malo duzi.. 

Pozz

----------


## butterfly101

jutro cure...a kavica da vas malo razbudi nakon neprospavane noći ?!
I ja pratila grmljavinu, ali super mi je kad je malo friškije po noći, pa se sad barem stišćem sa mm. One vrućine kad se sav zaljepiš nisu mi baš po guštu!

Sretno danas na pregledima!

MIMI pa ti si nam slijedeća, valjda nas nećeš vući kao medonija, izgleda da je njenim curkama prije bilo vani previše toplo pa su se zadržale, a sad će bit dasi ga baš gode u maminoj buši!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

MIMI pa ti si nam slijedeća, valjda nas nećeš vući kao medonija, izgleda da je njenim curkama prije bilo vani previše toplo pa su se zadržale, a sad će bit dasi ga baš gode u maminoj buši!!![/QUOTE]

A po rasporedu bi Argente trebala biti prije mene njoj je 1.9. termin...
Ajme što sam loše spavala probudila se u 4 ujutro pa do 6 nikako zaspat i onda nekako do 8

----------


## Ginger

Jutro!

I ja lose spavala, tj nisam spavala
I pun mi kufer kisurine, usrala nam spancirfest  :Sad: 

medonija samo polako, sve ce to biti kad treba

MM i Argente ~~~~~~ za sto laksi porod

----------


## inaa

e točno tako željkica i kod mene,sve si opisala odlično.I ja sam pomislila da je od vremena,jutros kiša.Moj gin iz Mostara me vodi,i dobar mi je,jako je pažljiv,bar do sada,daleko mi do splita,planirala sam otići jednom na 4d uzv. A dr,poljak me zovne i ponekad nešto sugerira a moj gin prihvati.

----------


## Muma

Jutro!
Mene jučer oprala neka deprica, ali zato sam danas ponovno super, unatoč ovom groznom vremenu.
Sretno cure na pregledima danas! Uživajte i dođite nam s lijepim vijestima!
Ja se naručila za 4d u srijedu  :Very Happy:  Jedva čekam!

----------


## beilana

Cao curice. Tak vas je lijepo citati i prisjecati se lijepih trenutaka u T
Mimi, ti si vec na kraju?? Ajme kak mi to brzo proslo
Sanda cestitke na maloj Mariji. 
Medonija, pa kud vise? Ajme, citam te i NE vjerujem
Tina29 kak si ti? Kolko jos brojis? Sanjala sam te jednu noc. Pricala si da mitis sestru kod ginekologa sa raguom od piletine  :Smile: )  i onda ides preko reda  :Smile: 

Da se pohvalimo, moja djevojcica je vec 3 i pol mj. Spremamo krstitke pa sam vas samo dosla skicnuti

----------


## ljubilica

podmićivanje raguom od piletine  :Laughing:  šta sve nećemo sanjati (sestru Ivu ili Sandru???)...
*beilana* pa krafnica je premedena.... fino papate, pajkite, igrate se???

----------


## željkica

kod nas nije palo ni kap kiše vruće je i dalje i mislim da će past kupanac popodne!ja sam noćas isto loše spavala leđa me bole ludo,sutra idem na pregled pa ću pitat dr šta smin koristit da olakšam bol.
*inaa* ja sam mislila da si iz st nešto sam pobrkala,ma glavno da si ti zadovoljna s dr!
*vatra* sretno na kombiniranom i svim ostalim curama na pregledu danas!!!!!!

a šta se tiče debljanja jan emogu nikako da pazim pa noćas sam sanjala čevape kako su bili dobri!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## linalena

upalio mi se desnmi krajnik, jedva gutam - pijem čaj s medom i limunom
a kaj se kila tiče, možda da niš ne jedem prije pregleda jer će inače biti grozno kada je i ovak +4 puno za 12tt

----------


## željkica

linalena možeš stavit propolis ima u apoteci za kupit šta trudnice smiju koristit!

----------


## vatra86

Sta smijemo jesti med?

----------


## medonija

Jutro!
Ja sam bas spavala ko beba, napokon nije vruce i fino kako je kisica padala...steta sto nas tu rano bude s toplomjerima...
Da podnesem izvjesce: jutros 41 tt, obavili pregled, amnioskopiju, ctg, uzv: plodna voda jos uvijek cista i bistra, bebaci super zivahni i imamo veeeeliki  :Laughing:  napredak: otvorena za prst!  :Very Happy: 
na uzv sve uredno, Zlo mamino musko ima ca 3400g a Naopaka princeza ca 3700g  :Zaljubljen: 
Obzirom na napredak sto se tice otvaranja, ocekujemo susret s nasom djecicom u slijedeca 1-3 dana! :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~ svima za danasnje preglede!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Medonija sretno i da sljedeci tvoj post bude kako se hvalis s bebicama  :Wink: 
Bas si dobrano izgurala  :Smile:

----------


## medonija

Vatra zasto ne bi smjele med??? Ja sam prije ca mjesec dana imala virozu, izljecila se s puuuuno caja, teglica meda, par kg limuna ... :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Medo bravo za otvaranje a možda to krene i brže :Cool: 

Cure ne znam da li gledate reality Guliana i Bill - ona je voditeljica a on prvi pobjednik onog realitija od Trumpa - prošli su nekoliko IVFa, minuse, hiperstimulaciju, pobačaj, rak dojke i jučer gledala epizodu gdje im je surogat rodila sinčića - baš mi je to bilo drago i tak sam plakala. Još mi je tako teško vjerovati da ću i ja doživjeti tu sreću

----------


## Mali Mimi

šta se to daje na našim programima ja sam to prije pratila kad smo imali HBO i te programe a sad više nemamo pa ne pratim, da njihov mali je rođen već pred godinu dana

----------


## linalena

ja imam maxtv, na 501 E! i 502 style

----------


## beilana

> podmićivanje raguom od piletine  šta sve nećemo sanjati (sestru Ivu ili Sandru???)...
> *beilana* pa krafnica je premedena.... fino papate, pajkite, igrate se???


A cuj, ne znam ime. To smo se negde na placu nasle pa je pokazivala ragu i jurila kod gina  :Smile: 

Igramo se, djevojka je veelika. U 3 i pol mj je dobila 5kg i 15cm. Onda ne moram odgovarati na ovo jel papa. Bas sam ljubi mislila na tebe. U cetvrtak sam bila u zg u areni al nekak mi se cini da nema vise "tvog" ducana

----------


## ljubilica

ima draga *Beilana*  :Laughing:  i radila sam poslijepodne. šteta, baš mi iscmokala krafnicu

----------


## inaa

> Medo bravo za otvaranje a možda to krene i brže
> 
> Cure ne znam da li gledate reality Guliana i Bill - ona je voditeljica a on prvi pobjednik onog realitija od Trumpa - prošli su nekoliko IVFa, minuse, hiperstimulaciju, pobačaj, rak dojke i jučer gledala epizodu gdje im je surogat rodila sinčića - baš mi je to bilo drago i tak sam plakala. Još mi je tako teško vjerovati da ću i ja doživjeti tu sreću


i ja sam to gledala i baš me dirnulo,valjda i hormoni pa i oči zasuzile

----------


## tina29

> Medonija sretno i da sljedeci tvoj post bude kako se hvalis s bebicama 
> Bas si dobrano izgurala


potpisujem!!!  :Smile: 
vidim da smo sve nekako loše spavale,mene kihanje probudilo u pola četiri i do osam nisam zaspala a u pola devet mi došli majstori,tak da sam umorna ko pes a cijeli dan nekaj štemaju,luda sam  :gaah: 
*beilana* baš si me nasmijala,ja sam ti dobro,sve teže i teže mi je ali ne žalim se,sve za bebonju,a imam još do 15.10. mjesec i nešto,začas če to proči i onda druga vrsta uživancije!!! ljubi svoju krafnicu nemoram ni pisati kolko je medena!
sretno svima na pregledima i uživajte,pozz od mene i mog frajera!

----------


## Vrci

linalena, kako je prošao pregled, jesi gotova?  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

evo me Vrci, malo se prije vratili pa prvo iznazivali bake/djedove

SVe je kak treba, moj bebo je već prava beba - vrti se, pomiče, maše rukicama. Ima prekrižene nogice, srčeko lupa, pupčana pulsira . Vejiki smo 5,5cm, ima i nosek i guzu, i prsteke. Kičmica se predivno vidi, pogotovo kada je s leđa. Dok kaže da već teško da ulovi sve u jednu lijepu fotku. Nije me niš špotal zbog kila osim da se pazim. Najvažnije nuhalni je 1,8 i sve OK, no ipak radimo amnio a sada nismo ni vadili krv za double, niti ćemo raditi triple. Bravo za doktoraŠ kod kojeg idem privatno i kaže zašto da plačate ako idete na amnio a i to ćemo ići u bolnicu a ne privatno. Sljedeća kontrola za 4 tjedna i nakon toga rani ACZ, mislim da je rekao u 17tt.

Ajme al vrijedilo je vidjeti i lice mm kada je ugledao bebeka

i da skinuo me s utrića ali dalje uzimati Duphostane 2×1 a umjesto folacina preporučio Elevit

----------


## corinaII

Lina bravo za bebača  :Klap: 
ja isto od 12 tt pijem Elevit kažu za njega da je najbolji i svi ga dr. preporučuju.

----------


## Vrci

Bravo za pregled i za slikice. Jel će to doći novi avatar  :Smile: ?

----------


## inaa

super linalena,bravo za bebača.
meni pregled tek za tjedan,u pon.A meni dr rekao da do kraja pijem folnu. baš mi to bilo čudno. Ja sam na fragminu,pa se bockam svaki dan.

----------


## linalena

folna ti se inače uzima i zbog još nekih drugih problema koje pokazuju sve one pretrage koje se rade zbog sumnje na trombofiliju, a koja je tvoja dijagnoza?
ja imam FV LEIDEN i na fraxiparinu sam, dobivam ga preko bolnice
samo kao da sam dobila neku reakciju na jednom djelu na trbuhu, pa me čoha a onda se pojave bijeli plikovi u obliku kako sam se češkala (pa bude ko neki crvići) i sada smo malo prešli na noge

----------


## Vrci

Meni je rekla mpo da ona isto preferira cistu folnu do poroda. 
Al ima i elevit folnu u sebi

----------


## inaa

linalena u pravu si,ondje kod MTHFR je moj MPO dr napisao da mi je potreban pojačan unos folne,a dalje mi je naposao andol 100,jer on smatra da nema potrbe za fragminom ako su mi ona dva faktora u redu.Ali gin koji mi vodi trudnoću mi je rekao da s obzirom na sve što sam prošla on želi da uzimam fragmin,ne može naštetiti a možee koristiti.
MTHFR heterozigot( CT ),PAI 1 4G/5G, ACE insercijsko-delecijski genotip(ID)

----------


## vatra86

Linalena  :Very Happy:  za beba, velik je! Ko zna koliki je moj, sutra cemo vidjeti...

Elevit kod nas kosta 250 kn..i to mi je bio šok kad sam cula..tako da sam uzela Centravit ili centrum kako se vec zove...

----------


## Vrci

Vatra gdje si ti? 250 kn je fakat puno

Ja plaćam oko 120, ovisno o ljekarni. Još kad gledam, to je samo za mjesec dana, malo pretjeruju s cijenom

----------


## željkica

linalena, :Very Happy:  za bebicu!!!!!!

cure jel vi imate pojačan iscjedak?

----------


## linalena

Vatrice  :Cekam:  čekamo danas tebe da poskakujemo

Meni sada još toliko pitanja izvire kaj jučer nisam pitala, od onog jer smijem larfat okolo, do koji su osjećaji dole normalni a koji nisu, ma hrpa pitanja al sve je to minorno i zaboravi se kada se gleda bebo. Isto me malo frka da mi ej skok s 6 utrogestana na 2 duphostana prenagli

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure stize  :Coffee:  
vatra jel danas tvoj dan ?

----------


## Muma

Hej dame! 
*boss* hvala na kavici!
*željkice* sretno na pregledu. Ne zamaraj se kaj će reći gin za kile, samo uživaj gledajući svojeg miška  :Smile:  I normalno je da imaš iscjedak, imam ga i ja, bijeli. To mi svaki put upiše u knjižicu i nikad ne spominje. A ja nisam ni pitala o tome jer mi je frendica rekla da ga je imala čitavu trudnoću.
*vatra* sretno i tebi!!! Uživaj!
*linalena* ponovno si budna tak rano, ccc  :Nope: 
Kiss svima!

----------


## luc

Kod nas je isto 125 kuna elevit. Uz dopunsko sam diplacivala i sve vaginalete a trosila sam tri vrste jer se nisam mogla rjesuti gljivica.  Uzv isto 200 kuna,sad su i pritoci pa je 300 i ode mojih 832 kune bolovanja. 
Srasna nam je drzava i politika. 
Sretno svima!

----------


## vatra86

Jutro...mm i ja nismo culi ni jednu budilicu, dobro da se meni piski svako malo pa smo se sad probudili, ali ce ipak zakasniti na posao... 

Linalena znam kako je to probuditis ponoci i nemozes zaspati...ne brini za utrogestan, nije nagli prekid.pitala sam ja mpo dr i rekao da se slobodno moze prekinuti. 

Zeljkice zar i ti imas pregled danas? Ja nemam nikakav iscjedak, ali isto tako ga je frendica imala cijelu T i to je normalno.

Ja imam pregled u 12:10...
Do onda se jos cujemo...  :Wink: 

Pozz

----------


## linalena

jutro :kava: i to sam zaboravila pita al mislim da ću za koji dan počet ujutro malo dozicu kavice. Krajnik je malo popustio ali ipak još moram piti puno tekućine. Ja sam bila negdje ne pol faxa kada sam na samom kraju ljetnog roka imala opaku gnojnu anginu, tempicu 41, groznicu, buncala sam i od tada mi se upale povremeno po jedan

znači danas imamo 3 pregleda :Smile:  Snupi, Vatra i Željkica - da Vam bude ko i meni  jučer :Joggler:

----------


## inaa

jutro  cure,kiša pada pa tako lijepo spavati,ne moram na posao jupiiiiiiiii 
željkice,vatra i snupi sretno,željkice pozdravi mi dr.a baš mi nedostaje  :Wink: 
hvala na kavici prihvatam objeručke i mažem med i margo za doručak mmmmm

----------


## tonkica

Jutro curke,
Ja sam sinoc bila na pregledu i sve je u redu, izgleda da ih je bilo dvoje jedan se prestao razvijati zato sam i brljavljenje imala a ovaj drugi je super, culi smo srce i sve je super, jako sam sretna i sad mirnija. :Smile: 
Vidim da vi tu pričate o raznim nekim pretragama, kombinirani sta je to itd. ako mi možete reći kakve pretrage sve obavljate jer ja ne idem kod MPO doktora jer mi je daleko samo sam kod svoje ginicke.

----------


## corinaII

Snupi, vatra, željkice ~~~~~~~~~~~
Za lipe preglede i  velike bebače 
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Jutro!
Koje bljak vrijeme tu kod nas....
Ja imam maleraj u stanu, buaaaaa
Al moram, pa se tjesim da nova beba dolazi u blistavo, ha ha

linalna bravo! 
kavicu si slobodno popijes
ja isto zaboravim pola toga pitati kad sam tamo...

tonkica bravo za srceko!

pusa svima

----------


## boss

*tonkice* kombinirani uradi ti uz iizmjeri bebaca pa posle ti izvade krv i na osnovu ta dva pregleda izracunaju koliki je rizik od dauna i jos nekih trizomija. u sustini odradi se sve u danu sa nekih 12 tt .

----------


## Vrci

Ajme pa koliko ste već jutros napisale  :Smile: 

Linalena pa nemoj reć da odjednom prestaješ s utrićima...sve koje znam smo prestajale postupno. Ako ti je lakše, idi kao ja, svaki dan jedan utrić manje

----------


## linalena

Tonkice ne brini sve kaj mi radimo  (MPO trudnice)rade i druge trudnice, naravno ako imamo još neke dijagnoze onda se i to prati

Je Vrci to je i mene zbunilo, ali sam prešla na duphostane a to je isto progesteron. No imam još koje utrića pa ću ja gucnut po jedan tek toliko

----------


## Vrci

Kako mi znamo sebe liječiti  :Smile:  Ali da, ipak je nagli prelazak, pa malo iskoristi te utriće još

I curama sretno s pregledima, ja još tjedan dana čekam...uf jedva čekam da vidim koliko je beba narasla u 5tj

----------


## snupi

jutro drage moje mene je lina krivo skuzila, moj pregled je iduci utorak a ostalim curkama- da dođu sa veselim vijestima!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jutro, evo i mene na kavici pa da prijavim da je i nama danas pregled popodne, jedva cekam da ga vidimo  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

sorry za  zabunu u vezi Snupinog pregleda

eto ja se presvukla, ovo mi je tak slatka sličica - malac odozgora pa se vidi samo glava i prekrižene nogice - sada sam skužila kak je sličan meni jer su mene ko bebu zvali svemiš - samo velka okrugla glava bez kose (imala sam ispod 2kg)

----------


## sybylle

> znači danas imamo 3 pregleda Snupi, Vatra i Željkica - da Vam bude ko i meni  jučer


Potpisujem! Nek bude danas puno lijepih vijesti i razigranih bebica  :Smile:

----------


## prag

cure, pridružujem se klubu friških trudnica!  :Smile: 
bila sam u Pragu, FET s doniranom oocitom 13.8. vraćena blastica, u petak beta bila 77, pon 296. ok raste ali ja krvarim pa se pomalo brinem. iako nije mi ovo prva trudnoća već druga a i u prvoj sam imala i obilnije krvarenje pa nije ništa bilo. zasad čekam novu betu u petak po naputku mog gin i nadam se da će bebač ostati! puno puta sam tješila druge cure na forumu ali sad kad se meni to ponovno događa moram priznati da mi nije svejedno kad vidim krv i ugruške..
joj joj

----------


## Mali Mimi

prag čestitam!
I nadam se da će to krvarenje čim prije stati, znaš već i sama da ne mora značiti ništa loše, beta ti se jako lijepo dupla i eto šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~za školsku trudnoću

----------


## tonkica

Prag cestitam ti od srca i nadam se da ce ti prestati što prije to krvarenje, cuvaj se i bit će sve u redu.

----------


## lasta

Prag cestitke...i neka bude trudnoca lijepa;ljepsa od prve. 

I sada gledam onaj kaktus koji je mjesec dana lezao bacen na kamenu pa sam ga frknula u zemlju i sada raste pomladak....hmhm

----------


## Muma

*prag* čestitam ti i nek sve bude super!
Po pitanju progesterona, ja sam bila na crinoneu i prestala sam, naravno, odjednom, s obzirom da se stavlja jednom dnevno. Isto me malo to brinulo, al bilo je sve ok.

----------


## Ginger

prag cestitam!!!
a krvarenje sam i ja prosla u prve dvije trudnoce, tako da znam kak ti je
nadam se da ce zavrsiti kao i prvi put, s jednom malim strucom  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Muma i ja sam bila na crinoneu i moj mpo-vac mi rekao da mogu vec iza 8 tt prestati
Ja nisam htjela, jer nisam ni prva dva puta pa sam presla na duphastone do 12 tt i lagano prestala
Sad sam opet na njima zbog jakih kontrakcija...

----------


## Ginger

Hocu reci, prestaju cure i ranije i odjednom i sve bude ok

----------


## Vrci

Tako je,ja sam s utricma prestajala kad sam napunila 8tt, s 9tt vise nista, i ispalo je ok

----------


## Ginger

> Tako je,ja sam s utricma prestajala kad sam napunila 8tt, s 9tt vise nista, i ispalo je ok


Ja ziheras  :Smile:  nisam htjela mijenjati u odnosu na prve dvije trudnoce
Iako sam dr-u vjerovala kad je rekao da mogu prestati - al streber u meni se bunio  :Laughing:

----------


## vatra86

Evo me cure...
Prvo cu cestitati Prag na trudnoci! Nek krvarenje sto prije prestane i da imas skolsku T.

Pa malo o pregledu  :Wink:  danas smo 12+6 veliki smo 6,3 mm i rekla je dr da smo napredni za jedan tjedan. Sve mjere su uredu, nunhalni 1,0 mm. I bas sam happy danas!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Muma

> Evo me cure...
> Prvo cu cestitati Prag na trudnoci! Nek krvarenje sto prije prestane i da imas skolsku T.
> 
> Pa malo o pregledu  danas smo 12+6 veliki smo 6,3 mm i rekla je dr da smo napredni za jedan tjedan. Sve mjere su uredu, nunhalni 1,0 mm. I bas sam happy danas!


6.3 cm  :Razz:  ali kužimo se... tako treba, lijepe vijesti, nuhalni savršen, uživaj draga!

----------


## snupi

stigao moj nalaz!  da li je koja imala problema sa bilo kakvim bakterijama? stanje ovakvo leukociti negativni,nitriti negativni, vise od 3  baktrije ne pise koje, 10 na 4 CFU/ml.Ful sam zabrinuta da li mi to utjece na plod i trudnocu?

----------


## snupi

Prag cestitam na trudnoci!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

snupi a kako još ne znaš koje su zar nisi išla na urinokulturu?
Ja sam imala i još uvijek imam streptokok B kroz trudnoću pila antibiotike i 2 put vaginalete za bakterije i eto sve je OK zasad ali nisu mi testirali u urinu nego u rodnici. Mislim da ti je bitno saznati koje su točno bakterije i napraviti bris rodnice da se vidi jesu li i tamo.

----------


## željkica

evo me i mene i naravno prvo da  :Klap:  *prag* na trudnoći!!!!!!

na pregledu je sve bilo ok lijepo rastemo i sve je savršeno!jedino me i dalje u leđima desno boli dr pretpostavlja da su leđa ili išijas ali me isto šalje na uzv bubrega i neka napravim urino kulturu. 
a šta se tiče utrića ja sam ih prestala koristit u 12 tt isto naglo i sve je bilo ok.
*vatra86*  :Very Happy:  za bebača!!!!!!

----------


## vatra86

Muma hvala na ispravku, da 6,3 cm  :Smile: 

Snupi- a koje su to bakterije? To si radila uk?

----------


## vatra86

Zeljkice i za tvojega  :Very Happy: 
Meni je ziher isijas, malo mi je bolje kad setam 2 x na dan.

A ja jedva cekam da se rijesim utrica, najradje bi samo prestala uzimati... Ali ne smijem bez gin..

----------


## snupi

da radila sam urino kulturu sam pise 3 vrste bakterija ali ne pise koje su.

----------


## linalena

Prag  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  predivno, čestitam! Nadam se da krvarenje prestaje - da li uzimaš progesteron oralno? Drmni normabel i spavaj, miruj najviše kaj možeš

Vatrice vidiš i kak i ti imaš komada  :Klap: , čak tjedan dana u plusu, vauu a i NN je savršen. A jel se i ti skidaš? s utrića mislim . i kaj je plan dalje

Željkice  :Very Happy: 

Snupi stvarno čudna urinokultura, a da li piše na kaj reagira ? A mođžda je to i neka uobičajena flora pa oni u tvom labosu tako pišu

----------


## sybylle

Prag, čestitam!  :Klap:  Nek bude dalje sve kako treba.

Vatra,pa to je već pravi mali frajer ili frajerica  :Smile: 

Željkice, nek i dalje sve ide ko' po špagi  :Wink:

----------


## vatra86

Slijedeci utorak idem kod svog gin i ako me on ne skine, sama cu se skinuti s utrica... Cak sam razmisljala sama si smanjiti na 3 x 1  :Undecided: 

Snupi i ja mislim da nije nis strasno s tim nalazom. Kad ces ga odnijeti ginu?

----------


## snupi

ja sam panicar  sutra, ali cu ponovit nalaz jos jednom,da vidim koje bakterije. a panicarim jer sam zbog alergije na pencilin i e coli 2007. bila u bolnici!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Evo i nas izvjestaj, sutra smo punih 30 tt..
Beba je za 2 tjedna veca po uzv, ali sve je proporcionalno, ima oko 1800 gr (plus/minus 200 gr) ...
Lice nam nije htio nikako pokazati, stalno se pokriva rukicama, ali zato pišu pokazuje bez imalo srama  :Laughing: 
I skakao je po trbuhu od polaska na pregled, kao da zna kuda ide  :Smile:

----------


## tina29

kak je lijepo čitati takve divne vijesti sa pregleda,samo nek se tako nastavi......
cure bravo za vaše bebače,lijepo rastu,uživajte!!!
*prag* čestitke na trudnoči,nek krvarenje čim prije prestane i dalje bude sve školski!
ja sam na utičima bila do 16tt i nisam se postepeno skidala nego odjedanput i sve je ispalo super!!!
puno pusa svima!

----------


## Muma

Bravo* Bubimitka* za tvojeg velikog bebača!  :Very Happy: 
Nadam se da ću i ja sutra nastaviti niz super velikih i aktivnih vijesti...

----------


## butterfly101

Vecer cure..vidim danas ste bile aktivne, super da su pregledi prosli najbolje sto su mogli i da ste zadovoljne! Mi sutra idemo i nadam se javiti dobre vijesti, opet me kontrakcije zafrkavaju pa sam zabrinuta jer neznam koliko su opasne u 25 tt ? 
Lijepo nanajte i pomazite buse!

----------


## Bluebella

evo i mene nazad  :Very Happy: 
vidim veselo je bilo... čitala sam sve, al mi se nije dalo tipkati preko moba.... čestitke svim novim mamicama  :Klap: 

kod mene nije ni godišnji mogao proći bez komplikacija, al sve ok, malo smo se namučili tražeći privatnog doktora i privatni lab po dalmaciji... državne bolnice bolje da ne spominjem, njih i u zg-u izbjegavam u širokom luku, al ono "dole" je posebna priča, od doktora koji veli: pa kud si trudna na put išla do sestre koja se tek vratila sa godišnjeg pa eto.. gdje sam baš na nju naletila  :Rolling Eyes:  

uglavnom.. jedva sam dočekala povratak doma jer sad kreće uređenje baby sobice... dolaze mi moleri, namještaj je izabran i naručen, kolica su izabrana... dragi mi je dao pozamašnu svotu za shopping za bebu tak da krećem već idući tjedan  :Very Happy: 

 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## linalena

Blue lijepo te vidjeti natrag i nadam se da taj problem nije bilo nekaj grdo, neg samo tak da vidiš čari zdravstvenog turizma na moru

komadi dobro juttro, ajme kako je padala kiša i ja ponovo dospavala do jutra, OK jesam se budila to kada je grmilo i nakraju je cucak završio s nama u krevetu koliko se tresao (samo kaj je on nakraju zauzeo trećinu kreveta)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve preglede danas

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure 
prag bez nervoze sve ce to biti u redu vec si jednom to prosla , samo lezi i uzivaj
vatra kod tebe ce izgleda biti prava momcina  , samo nek raste.

----------


## linalena

pa mene sada to čak i brine , vatra i ja u dan iste a njena beba 1cm veća - a moja je cura a njezin dečko

----------


## željkica

jutro ooo nema kavice pa evo stiže  :Coffee: 
*Bluebella* dobro nam došla natrag, nadam se da je sad sve ok i da se neće ponovit to dalmatinsko iskustvo!
*muma* sretno na pregledu danas!

----------


## željkica

jesam ja to nešto propustila Lina tebi stiže curka a Vatri frajer????????

----------


## linalena

to ja zbog mjera, njezina beba je veća pa onda mora biti frajer a moja je male curica

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Vecer cure..vidim danas ste bile aktivne, super da su pregledi prosli najbolje sto su mogli i da ste zadovoljne! Mi sutra idemo i nadam se javiti dobre vijesti, opet me kontrakcije zafrkavaju pa sam zabrinuta jer neznam koliko su opasne u 25 tt ? 
> Lijepo nanajte i pomazite buse!


Ako su česte pitaj dr. meni su isto bile od tih tjedana ali tu i tamo, e sad znam cure koje su morale na tokolizu i na čuvanje trudnoće u bolnicu tako da teško je ovako napamet govorit

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da već oko tog 11-12 tj idu razlike u veličini beba. Prvo se sve podjednako razvijaju, a onda u skokovima

----------


## boss

> pa mene sada to čak i brine , vatra i ja u dan iste a njena beba 1cm veća - a moja je cura a njezin dečko


linalena nema sta da te brine moji oplodjeni u 5 minuta razlike najvise pa jedno 6 cm a drugo 7 cm , jos istu i hranu i smjestaj imaju.

----------


## linalena

e boss baš ti je dobar post, istu hranu i smještaj
preporodila sam se od kada ne koristim više utriće, em samo malo vodenastog isjcedka, ne nosim više dnevne uloške, imala sam osjećaj da si stalno smrdim dole a o osjećaju curenja da ne govorim

a opet sam na duphostanu tako da mi je srce na mjestu glede zaštite

moram si naći neku zanimaciju koja ne uključuje F5 :Cool:

----------


## tina29

jutro i od mene,eh i ja sam se naspavala ovu noć,osim nakratko kad me grmljavina probudila.
*linalena* nek se želja ostvari pa da stvarno bude mala curica  :Smile: 
onima koje idu na preglede-sretno i čekamo opet lijepe vijesti!!!!
idem se družiti sa svojim majstorima opet,uh jedva čekam da mi naprave kupionu cijeli dan ču biti u njoj i uživati..........

----------


## vatra86

Cure danas je dan kad dosta nas puni tjedne tako da Linalena i ja punimo 12+0..  :Very Happy:  mi stalno kad pricamo o bebici govorimo u muskom rodu tako da linalena neka ostvari ono sta si rekla.. 

Bluebella nek si se ti nama vratila i
da ne bude nikakvih komplikacija vise

Butterfly drzim fige da bude sve ok

Medonija??? Jel se mazite?

----------


## Vrci

Evo i mene na 15+0. Danas za slavlje doma radim pizzu  :Smile: 

Više ne znam što sam kojoj htjela komentirati...trudnički mozak  :Laughing:

----------


## butterfly101

Pozdrav cure..evo mene sa pregleda,sve ok,zatvorena. Pitala malo za te kontrakcije,od 22 tt su normalne,nesmjem previse hodat jer se stvara pritisak na cerviks pa to uzrokuje kontr. 

BBella ajme to je super. I mi smo izabrali sobicu od Adaxa samo cekam da mi jave kad ce doc u trgovinu da je idem vidjet i kupit. Sta ste vi odlucili za sobu? Jos necu kupovat ostale potrepstine jer nemam pojma sta mi treba, bila sam u bebycentru i osjecala se kao u svemirskom brodu,nista nisam kuzila,tako da cu cekat tecaj za trudnice pa cu bit pametnija.

----------


## tina29

samo sam se htjela pohvaliti da su moji brisevi sterilni i da sam sretna kaj nemam nikakve beštije!!!!
ja jedva čekam da sredim kupaonu i onda ide namještanje sobe za malog princa!

----------


## Muma

*Bluebella* dobrodošla nam natrag!
*željkice* hvala! Jedva čekam 17.30...  :Raspa: 
Mi se još nismo uhvatili posla sa sobicom ali imamo velike planove  :Grin:  i uskoro startamo...

----------


## Bluebella

> Pozdrav cure..evo mene sa pregleda,sve ok,zatvorena. Pitala malo za te kontrakcije,od 22 tt su normalne,nesmjem previse hodat jer se stvara pritisak na cerviks pa to uzrokuje kontr. 
> 
> BBella ajme to je super. I mi smo izabrali sobicu od Adaxa samo cekam da mi jave kad ce doc u trgovinu da je idem vidjet i kupit. Sta ste vi odlucili za sobu? Jos necu kupovat ostale potrepstine jer nemam pojma sta mi treba, bila sam u bebycentru i osjecala se kao u svemirskom brodu,nista nisam kuzila,tako da cu cekat tecaj za trudnice pa cu bit pametnija.


super za pregled  :Smile:  sad miruj malo.. mi idemo sutra popodne vidjeti šta frajer radi.

mi smo u Magic baby odabrali krevetić i komodicu, kolica Recaro babyzen 3u1, ormar će stolar napraviti po želji, bojamo sobu u plavo bijelo i kupila sam naljepnicu solnić za zid, dio gdje je krevetić će biti svijetlo plavo obojan i naljepnica iznad krevetića... zavjese su odabrane, pelene su na lisit želja, naručujemo g-nappies i jedva čekam sve da dođe. robicu sam već dosta nakupovala, kadicu ću onu sklopivu stokke, hranilicu blomm fresco crome... sve je odabrano  :Very Happy:  samo treba realizirati polako i mali vrtirep može doći  :mama:

----------


## medonija

Napokon su stigli najtvrdoglaviji blizanci na forumu! :Very Happy:  Danas  na 41tt+2,  11.48h rodio se Luka od 3020g i 50cm i odmah napao cicu  :Laughing:   a 5 min kasnije i Lana od 3090g i 49cm i odmah uputila mami osmijeh <3 . Ipak su ih malo precjenili na uzv, i nemam nista protiv i ovako je bilo "dovoljno"  :Wink:  Sve je krenulo prirodno jucer kasno navecer, i mama i bebe su super i puno vas sve pozdravljaju a mama ide dalje spavat jer nije cijelu noc a oko 7 cemo se i maziti <3 !

----------


## innu

Medonija čestitam od srca, napokon si dočekala srećice svoje.
Luka i Lana dobro nam došli! :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kismet

čestitam od srca, dobrodošli Luka i Lana  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Medonija super čestitam od srca!

----------


## Bluebella

medonija bravo i čestitam  :Smile:  a Lani i Luki sve najbolje..  :Very Happy:

----------


## frka

wow, medonija! čestitam tebi i TM-u, a rekorderčićima želim dobrodošlicu  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Medonija cestitam od  :Heart:  na stvarno dugo iscekivanim smotuljcima!

Zlo i Naopako aka Lana i Luka dobrodosli na ovaj nas lijep i cupavi svijet!

Terminusice sretno, a okruglice uzivajte u svim carima okruglog stanja! Brzo prode  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Medonija,cestitam :Smile: 
Lani i Luki velika dobrodoslica!!

Pusa svim trudnicama,uzivajte

----------


## vatra86

Medonija cestitam draga na Luki i Lani!!! Sad uzivajte!

Butterfly super za pregled!

Tina  :Very Happy:  za nalaze

Muma uzivaj u 4d!

----------


## medonija

hvala svima! 
inace, za danas ujutro nam je bila zakazana indukcija, ali NE! moralo je bas biti kad oni hoce!  :Laughing:

----------


## corinaII

Medinija čestitke na veselom društvu  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> Medonija cestitam od  na stvarno dugo iscekivanim smotuljcima!
> 
> Zlo i Naopako aka Lana i Luka dobrodosli na ovaj nas lijep i cupavi svijet!
> 
> Terminusice sretno, a okruglice uzivajte u svim carima okruglog stanja! Brzo prode


sve potpisujem!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## žužy

medonija,duple čestitke! Luka i Lana,dobro nam došli  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## tina29

*medonija* konačno grliš svoje srečice,čestitke od srca,a Luki i Lani velika dobrodošlica!!!!  :Kiss:  :Kiss: 
*milasova* kako tvoj frajer?
*Butterfly*  odlično za pregled!
*bb* ti si stvarno spremna,odlično,uživaj samo i ja jedva čekam krenut sa uređivanjem!
*muma* kad pregled završi javi kaj frajer radi i uživajte!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Medonija napokon cestitaam na prinovi, a braci i seki zelim dobrodoslicu  :Smile:

----------


## sybylle

Medonija, pa i ti si dočekala taj trenutak! Čestitam!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## tonkica

Medonija cestitam od srca!

----------


## Vrci

Medonija čestitke na Luki i Lani, uživajte  :Very Happy:

----------


## mima235

*medonija* čestitke  :Very Happy:

----------


## anabela1

Medonija cestitam od srca!

----------


## butterfly101

Medonija cestitam na Lani i Luki... uzivajte u mazenju
Bluebella...ajme pa ti si stvarno spremna,sad me hvata panika dali cu ja stic sve spremit,joj neznam niti od robice sta i koja velicina mi treba... a nebi htjela kupit nesto da nikad ne koristim!

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella...ajme pa ti si stvarno spremna,sad me hvata panika dali cu ja stic sve spremit,joj neznam niti od robice sta i koja velicina mi treba... a nebi htjela kupit nesto da nikad ne koristim!


 :Laughing:  naravno da sitgneš sve.... ja sam prva tri mjeseca doma ležala i nisam smjela nikud pa su mi takve stvari kratile vrijeme. sve sam dobro istražila po internetu i pregledala sve na youtube-u.. + nakon srednje sam radila u dućanu sa baby opremom + tri frendice su mi rodile unazad tri mjeseca pa su me informirale o svemu šta mi treba a šta ne... tak da sam ja pomalo štreberka  :Grin:  samo ti polako  :Smile:  ima vremena do 12mj... i nakon što rodiš ako ti nešto fali uvijek se može kupiti....

----------


## tigrical

Samo da vam mahnem svima! Mi smo tek 9+2 i sve me nekako strah i nestvarno doći na ovu temu...

----------


## Bluebella

> Samo da vam mahnem svima! Mi smo tek 9+2 i sve me nekako strah i nestvarno doći na ovu temu...


dobrodošla  :Klap:  nema te šta biti strah, idućih 30-tak tjedana si tu, druži se s nama, veselo je ovdje  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

> Napokon su stigli najtvrdoglaviji blizanci na forumu! Danas  na 41tt+2,  11.48h rodio se Luka od 3020g i 50cm i odmah napao cicu   a 5 min kasnije i Lana od 3090g i 49cm i odmah uputila mami osmijeh <3 . Ipak su ih malo precjenili na uzv, i nemam nista protiv i ovako je bilo "dovoljno"  Sve je krenulo prirodno jucer kasno navecer, i mama i bebe su super i puno vas sve pozdravljaju a mama ide dalje spavat jer nije cijelu noc a oko 7 cemo se i maziti <3 !


draga mojua čestitam ti od srca!

----------


## nov@

*medonija* čestitam, napokon ste se upoznali sa svojim mališanima  :Kiss: !!!

----------


## željkica

*medonija* napokon čestitam od srca,uživajte!!!!!

----------


## boss

*medonija* nek vam je sa srecom bas me rasplaka, sva sreca pa sam sama pa me niko ne vidi, mazite se sad i uzivajte

----------


## Argente

e pa čestitam medonija, nek smo i to dočekali!  :Preskace uze: 
tigrical...bome nek smo dočekali i tvoje javljanje na ovoj temi  :pivo:

----------


## željkica

i ja se pridružujem dobrodošlčicama  :pivo: 

vidim da ste ozbiljno krenule u kopovinu stvarčica za bebice,ja ništa meni je to sve prerano a i dosta toga imam, nije mi jedino jasno kad kažete da opremate sobu šta beba neće bit s vama u sobi?
*Muma* di si nam ti zapela?

----------


## boss

e i mene to malo iznenadilo za sobu i opremanje , ja imam ogromnu sobu praznu koja se ne koristi i ni u jednom mi trenutku ni meni ni mm nije palo na pamet opremati tu sobu , vec kontam kako cu uspjeti u svoju sobu bar jedan krevetac ugurati za pocetak.

----------


## željkica

ja imam dvi prazne sobe al bebica ide s nama to mi je normalno.

----------


## Bluebella

> vidim da ste ozbiljno krenule u kopovinu stvarčica za bebice,ja ništa meni je to sve prerano a i dosta toga imam, nije mi jedino jasno kad kažete da opremate sobu šta beba neće bit s vama u sobi?


bit će s nama u sobi u koljevkici prvih cca 6mj dokle već budem dojila, ali svejedno želim da beba ima svoju sobu. u kindaću bude spavala preko dana, a i u našoj spavaćoj nema mjesta za ormarić za prematanje i ormar sa bebinim stvarima, kao ni za krevetić, tak da će to sve biti u posebnoj sobici.
takav je moj plan, a kak to bude u praksi budem vidjela.

----------


## Argente

otprilike ovako kao BB
ja gledam unaprijed, prvo sam kupila stan s dvije sobe, a sada sobu s 2 kreveta  :Laughing:

----------


## željkica

koljevka to mi je super. ma mi smo u kući pa imamo sobe pa sad to treba i napunit!

----------


## Vrci

Mi isto imamo slobodnu sobu. Tamo će ići ormar s bebinim stvarima. Krevetić ide u našu spavaću, i stavili smo policu za stvari "za prve prilike". Prematalicu nećemo kupovati

Svjesna sam da neko vrijeme neće beba u svoju sobu, barem dok ne dođe broj 2  :Smile: 
Imamo frendove koji su rekli da nema šanse da beba bude s njima u sobi -sredili joj sobu. Sad mala ima 2 godine, ima krevetić još uvijek u njihovoj sobi, ali uglavnom spava s njima na krevetu  :Laughing: 

Ja jedino neću spavati s bebom u krevetu, previše me strah. A jednu noć me muž mlatnuo u oko, ja njega u nos, pa bolje da nemam bebu još uz nas  :Laughing:

----------


## Bluebella

ja se zapravo sad još dvoumim vezano za ormarić za prematanje... ne želim onaj s kadicom, a i ostali su mi dosta nepraktični jer je beba bočno okrenuta dok ju se premata, a ja bi htjela da bude nogicama prema meni, ako kužite... našla sam par prematalica s takvom gornjom površinom ali mi se ne sviđa njihov dizajn i ne uklapaju se u sobu.. pa sam si u ikei vidjela ovo čini mi se praktično, montira se na zid a ispod mogu staviti neke zgodne kutije u kojima će jednog dana biti igračke... brzo će to.. dok beba krene koristiti tu sobu ... jbg.. i o tome razmišljam... vidi se da ne radim  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Meni takav ormaric prematalica isto ne treba. Kadicu cu kupiti posebno

A za prematanje onu obicnu spuzvastu i bebu cu prematati na krevetu

----------


## linalena

Medonija jupi  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  L&L dobrodošli a mamici svaka čast na vaginalnom porodu i tako brzom javljanju tu nama na forumu

Meni danas opet grozna žgaravica, jedino pomogne da stalno jedem nešto sutra idem odma kupiti gastal ili tak nekaj

----------


## vatra86

Tigriceeeee!!!! Ja tebe cekam vec mjesec dana da se pojavis ovdje!!!  :Very Happy:  ja cu u to ime malo pivice..

Mi imamo samo jednu sobu u stanu a na katu ispod su dvije sobe i nemam pojma kako ce sve to izgledati za par godina, za sada nam sve stane u tu jednu sobu.
A stvari nemam sta kupovati jer mi je seka moja sve sacuvala od robice doooo kade za kupanje, jedino ce biti bed ako ona opet uskoro ostane T...  :Laughing:  ne brinem se previse...

----------


## bubekica

Medonija cestitam!

----------


## saan

Medonija čestitam od <3 :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Wow, *medonija* čestitam od srca!!! Bilo je i vrijeme da se dječica odluče napraviti party van mamine buše! Dobrodošli Luka i Lana!!!  :Heart: 
Ja se vratila, crknuta sam. Bilo je lijepo ali nisam baš uvijek kužila kaj gledam na ekranu  :Laughing:  Navikla sam na 2d valjda. Nema veze! Bebač je super, sve mjere ok. Ima 569grama i poooonovno sam slušala kako "nema dvojbe da je muško"  :Laughing:   :Embarassed:  Dobili smo cd-ić iako moram provjeriti kaj je frajer nasnimao. Sad idem u vodoravu. Laku noć svima  :spava:

----------


## lovekd

Medonija, iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

Jutro curke, posluzite se kaficom  :Smile: 

medonija cestitam!!!
kak je prosao porod? jel ide to brzo kad su blizanci?

Bluebella welcome back!

vidim lijepe vijesti s pregleda, samo tako mamice i bebice!

Muma  :Laughing:   pravo musko, nek se vidi kaj ima!

Cure, ja sam totalno krepana, imam maleraj vec treci dan i jedva cekam da zavrse
Doduse, ne cistim ja, nego teta, al sam svejedno tak umorna da se jedva vucem
Mi nase curke tek sad izbacujemo iz sobe  :Smile: 
Beba ce biti s nama u sobi, isto kao i one, jer moja djeca spavaja u mom krevetu bar dvije godine  :Smile: 
Vrci ne brini, muz i ja smo se znali po noci izudarati, al s bebom dolazi i neki posebni instinkt, nevjerojatno nesto!

Pusa svim, odoh dalje...

----------


## hrki

Medonija cestitam! Lana i Luka dobro nam dosli  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

linalena probaj sa bademima za žgaravicu

Što se tiče prematalice ja sam svoju stavila na vešmašinu u kupaonu, odustala sam od te komode ionako će mi biti ubrzo nepotrebna...mi nismo niš posebno kupovali od namještaja za bebu, dobili kinderbet koji smo smjestili u našu sobu jer će ionako s nama spavati do 2 god. računam a poslije ćemo uređivati sobu kad malo poraste i bude spavao sam.

----------


## mare41

mi cure već dugo ne prematamo na komodi/prematalici, a komoda nam dobro došla za druge stvari, cure po noći spavaju u kinderbetu, a po danu po krevetima
medonija, draga, čestitam i ovdje!

----------


## snupi

Medonija cestitam na  princu i princezi! :Very Happy: . Tigrical vec sam se i pitala zasto se prije nisi javila, Ja jos ne razmisljam o slaganju sobe makar je  trenutno prazna i ceka svoju namjeru. Meni je jucer navecer bilo tak zlo mislila sam da budem podivljala. Moj organizam si je malo promjenio neke stvari. osim mljecnih proizvoda vuse ne jedem nektarine, banane, borovnice, grožđe- jer mi odmah dizu zeludac na povracanje i ordiniram cijelu  noc.

----------


## prag

medonija čestitam!!!!!

budućim mamama..ja sam imala i krevetić i presvlačilicu i moje iskustvo je sljedeće...presvlačilica je više služila kao ormarić za njenu robicu..presvlačenje je bilo samo prvih mjeseci, jer je ona bila živahna, čim je počela nogicama se odgurivati od zid prestala sam koristiti presvlačenje na njoj već na običnom trpezarijskom stolu s podlogom i tako radim i dan danas...
što se tiče krevetića više je služio kao kutija za igračke jer kako mi se često budila noću i dojila onda bi svako vraćanje u krevetić osjetila i razbudila se i počeo bi plač pa sam iz praktičnih razloga ostavila je sa sobom u krevetu..e kad sam prestala dojiti ona više nije htjela u krevetić, kad bi je stavili, to plač, vriska. rekli su nam da je pustimo da plače i da će morati prihvatiti ali ja i muž nismo imali srca i šta ćeš popustili  smo i krevetić smo raspakirali a ona spava s nama. tj s jednim od nas dvoje. jer ne stanemo sve troje u krevet..ona se okreće kao sat po cijelu noć  :Smile: ))
i ne bojte se da ćete dijete npr udariti, to dođe neki instikt i kad je beba s vama jednostavno to osjetite svaki njen pokret. ja sam prije imala tako čvrst san da sam mislila kad budem mama da neću čuti kad djete plakalo, ma možeš mislit, to je jednostavno došlo samo od sebe. trznem se i u drugoj sobi a ne pored nje...

----------


## butterfly101

> ja se zapravo sad još dvoumim vezano za ormarić za prematanje... ne želim onaj s kadicom, a i ostali su mi dosta nepraktični jer je beba bočno okrenuta dok ju se premata, a ja bi htjela da bude nogicama prema meni, ako kužite... našla sam par prematalica s takvom gornjom površinom ali mi se ne sviđa njihov dizajn i ne uklapaju se u sobu.. pa sam si u ikei vidjela ovo čini mi se praktično, montira se na zid a ispod mogu staviti neke zgodne kutije u kojima će jednog dana biti igračke... brzo će to.. dok beba krene koristiti tu sobu ... jbg.. i o
>  tome razmišljam... vidi se da ne radim


Imas u Adaxu samo tu dasku sa spuzvom 350kn koja se montira na previjaliste a poslije je mozes skinut i ostane ti samo ormaric sa ladicama. Beba ima okrenute noge prema tebi. Vii na netu.

----------


## butterfly101

Muma super za 4d. Decko raste,presisao je pol kg. Samo ti provjeri u miru taj cd,moraju se vidit jajcka!  :Wink:

----------


## Ginger

Ja sam cure cijelo pelenastvo prematala na prematalici
A bile su jako zivahne...jedna ruka uvijek na njima i to je to
Onih nekoliko puta sto sam ih morala premotati na krevetu mi je otpala kicma
Ne mora biti prematalica, al meni je bitno na ne moram biti nagnuta

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja platila moju spužvu u Baby centru u SLO 20E, bez daske ali nije da mi treba daska ispod

Da vas pitam jel znate što to znači da je grlić maternice *sakroponiran* i dali to otežava porod?

----------


## kismet

MM, terminušo, imamo isti nalaz - laički rečeno, okrenut je  prema kralježnici, a da li i koliko otežava porod, vidjeti ćemo, nitko mi nije ništa naglašavao, osim da sam zatvorena....

----------


## luc

Mi smo odma kupili djecju sobu tako da sam ju presvlacila na stolu u dnevnoj sobi ,kupala se isto u dnevnoj sobi,u kinderpetu nije spavala ni jednu noc. Spava samnom a tata u njenoj sobi a sad ce se tata preselit u spavacu a ja sa sekom u sekinu sobu.Kupili kolica nije nikad htjela biti u njima,sad se hoce vozit u onim za 200 kuna. Nikakve hodalice,vrtici,drndalice,one dekice za po podu za igranje,nista. Bila je na krevetu ili na rukama a sa 6 mj se preselila na pod. Sad kad smo to sve slozili za seku sad bi ona bila mala beba. Ako mi sad ni druga nece bit u nicem od svega toga nepotrebno smo skoro sve kupili. 
Najbolje je kupovat u hodu kad se beba rodi al tko bi to izdrzao :Razz:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> MM, terminušo, imamo isti nalaz - laički rečeno, okrenut je  prema kralježnici, a da li i koliko otežava porod, vidjeti ćemo, nitko mi nije ništa naglašavao, osim da sam zatvorena....


Ma to sam skužila po internetu da je okrenut prema kralježnici u biti me više kopka ovo drugo koliko će to otežati porod ili se to izravna tijekom poroda???

----------


## željkica

*Linalena* koliko ja znam u trudnoći nesmiješ koristit gastal ni peptoran i tome slično imaš tabl Reni koje ti dr da na uputnicu,a da sebi malo olakšaš kad ležiš podigni glavu na 2-3 jastuka meni bi pomoglo.

ja danas bila na uz bubrega i koliko je uspila vidit ima neka cista i malo pijeska i još je bebač cijeli na desnoj strani pa zato i boli dodatno ,ugl rekla je da se oko toga ništa ne brinem samo da pijem 3l dnevno ( mogu odmah montirat školjku na sebe  :Laughing: ) i da ležim samo na lijevoj strani i kad rodim da dođem da pogleda da vidi kakvo je stanje jer može bit da su samo kanalići prošireni. nego mene brine uk,nalaz mi nije gotov i zvala sam ih i naravno ima nešto bakterija al kaže jako malo al su morali ostavit do sutra da vide oće li se još šta razvit i oće li trebat antibiotici.

----------


## mima235

Rennie je najbolja opcija kod trudnica,ali se može koristiti i Gastal i Rupurut, ali to se kupuje. Peptoran bolje ne,samo iznimno prema preporuci liječnika.

----------


## anabanana

Reni na recept? Ja ga cuclam kao bombone, kutiju imam par dana a kosta 40 kuna. Nikad mi nije doktorica rekla da moze na recept, samo da ga smijem uzimati.

----------


## Bluebella

meni su bademi super za žgaravicu, za sada još uvijek nije jaka, javi se kad se prejedem pa pokušavam jesti više puta dnevno po malo.

i mi obavili redovni pregled danas i sve je super. malac si namjestio jastuk od pupčane vrpce i spava. jednom je zijevnio i to je to, a noćas kad legnem bude tulum opet bio  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Mimi, pretpostavljam da si već na ovo naišla ali ako ti je promaklo: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/50672-Sakroponiran-cerviks
Možda sad baljezgam ali logika mi govori da to ne bi trebalo raditi probleme kod poroda, jer ti cerviks ionako nestane...

----------


## frka

samo da vam mahnem, cure  :Smile: 

i moram iskomentirati - BB, baš mi je zgodan zet  :Smile: 

a i vidim puuuuno prekrasnih novih avatara... milina  :Smile: 

MM, ništa ti to nije - dobro Argente veli.

----------


## tina29

da vas pozdravim i priopčim jednu jako lijepu vijest jer sam baš happy jako,jako......
danas saznam da mi je kuma trudna 5tt,nakon 4god. u mpo,tri izgubljene trudnoče i jednog divnog klinca od 5.5god.ona ostane prirodno trudna s tim da oba dva imaju loše dijagnoze,ah eto šta more čini  :Smile: ,to je stvarno lijepo i ona još jadna nije svjesna i sva je u strahu kaj če biti,ali eto događa se očito bez obzira na sve!!!
bademi zakon,meni pomogli za žgaravicu!
*bb* super za pregled,malac je đonjao kažeš,slatkiš mali!
pozz svima!!

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure stize kafica .
*bb* kako sam sladak , slicica ti je super.

----------


## tina29

jutro!!!
*boss* hvala na kavici,evo ja ču onda ponuditi čokolino,mi smo budni od 5 sati i pojeli smo več veliku zdjelicu čokolina jer je moje dijete bilo očito jako gladno  :Smile: 
sad bi opet mogla natrag u krevet ali ne isplati mi se kad mi ionako dolaze majstori......
ugodan dan svima želim i velike puse malim smotuljcima!

----------


## corinaII

Dobro jutro evo ja nudim vočnu salatu, ako neko hoće i kavicu  :Smile: 
Lipo je ujutro sad nije tako vruće, ja se zaželila rižota od sipe pa idem na ribarnicu  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

jutro hvala na kavici, da sad je najlipše vrime toplo a ne prevruće a i more je savršeno baš sam se jučer kupala i mislim da je to to za ovo ljeto jer ako imam kakvu urino infekciju mislim da ću moru reći pa pa vidimo se sljedeće ljeto kad ću ti dovest mog malog frajera!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hvala Argente i Frka na odgovoru
Mene od jučer tako pritišće u zdjelici osjećam se kao da imam upalu mjehura otprilike, ali ne boli ništa kod mokrenja tako da će biti vjerojatno od bebe

----------


## butterfly101

BB pravi mali frajercic,zna on sta njemu pase! Dali su naglasili posteljica straga, meni to uvijek kazu ali jos nisam pitala ako je to ok.?

Mimi beba se vec sprema za start, mozda zato tako pritisce. Joj te strah poroda, ja svaku vecer sanjam gluposti sa svojim sinom. Nocas sanjala da sam ga tek rodila a on meni tek sto je izaso iz trbuha vice "daj mi da jedem"!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

butterfly i moja je straga, to nije toliko bitno glavno da nije na ušću, mislim da ćeš više osjetiti bebine pokrete nego ovi kojima je ispred, bar ja imam takav dojam...a naravno da me strah poroda ja ne znam tko ide u rodilište ono hladne glave, bilo bi dobro otić prije na neku hipnozu da se sredim i ufuram u neki drugi film

----------


## prag

drage moje ja sam jutros vadila betu i ispalo je 383. a u pon je bila 296. dakle, rasla je, ali nije se duplala tj trebala je biti 2x2 četverostruka.. :Sad:  zvala svog gin, on kaže da nastavim s utrogestanima i u pon napravim novu betu i da ne mora značiti da je kraj  :Sad:  kaže da me ne bi gledao na uzv jer je premala beta i da ne bi ništa vidio al mi nije jasno, ako sam 5+1 možda i srce, možda kuca,. da, hvatam se za slamku...
ima li tko da je beta nepravilno rasla a da je sve završilo dobro??

----------


## prag

i da, još krvarim, nije to obilno, al stalno ide, svježa krv, pokoji ugrušak, bol u zdjelici..kaže gin ležanje i utrići i ništa posebno...šta velite cure moje

----------


## butterfly101

Da to bi bilo dobro,neka hipnoza i rodimo bez bolova i raznih anestezija. Ali opet mislim da s obzirom sto smo jadne mi sve prosle da bi dosle do toga da smo spremnije od onih zena koje ni "neznaju " kako su ostale trudne ! Jake smo mi!

----------


## bubekica

Prag, tek na betu 1000/1500 se vidi GV. Od srca ti zelim sretan zavrsetak  :Kiss:

----------


## Muma

Hej drage moje.
Danas tak krasan dan a ja sva neka u bljak mood. Naručila sam trudničku majicu još prije više od 2 mjeseca i nisam je dobila, žena me zavlači i sad se prestala i javljati. Ljuta sam na sebe i na nju.
*MM* pa ti si nam slijedeća za smotuljak, nije ni čudno za te simptomiće. Nemoj nas i ti držati u neizvjesnosti kao i *medonija*.
Svim bušama šaljem puse!

----------


## Muma

Uh *prag*, držim fige da sve bude dobro, iako...slab je porast od ponedjeljka  :Sad:  Samo lezi, odmaraj i držimo fige!

----------


## Bluebella

> BB pravi mali frajercic,zna on sta njemu pase! Dali su naglasili posteljica straga, meni to uvijek kazu ali jos nisam pitala ako je to ok.?
> 
> Mimi beba se vec sprema za start, mozda zato tako pritisce. Joj te strah poroda, ja svaku vecer sanjam gluposti sa svojim sinom. Nocas sanjala da sam ga tek rodila a on meni tek sto je izaso iz trbuha vice "daj mi da jedem"!!!!


mene ti uopće nije strah poroda... kao prvo, ne želim slušati priče frendica o komplikacijama na porodu i svemu ostalom, čim jedna krene sa nekom strašnom pričom zaustavim ju u startu, dosta mi je trauma u trudnoći što sam imala... a sebi u glavi sam odvrtila film da ću lijepo doći u rodilište, dobiti epiduralnu, roditi, dojiti i doma  :Grin:  hehe.. jučer na pregledu me doktor koji mi vodi trudnoću upoznao sa doktoricom koja radi u rodilištu gdje ću roditi pa sam s njom malo popričala i dogovorila neke stvari. od slijedećeg pregleda idem kod nje privatno voditi trudnoću. 
bit će mi na porodu kak mi bude, ne mogu baš utjecati na puno stvari tak da izbjegavam razmišljati o nekim crnim scenarijima. 
zamislila sam si u glavi lijepi film pa sad.... obavijestit ću kak je prošlo  :Smile:  malac nekako mora van, na kraju krajeva svi smo nekako izašli iz trbuha  :Grin: 
jedne od priča koje me ali baš užasno živciraju su o bolovima kod poroda i kako to mora biti i kako to odmah zaboraviš i da ne uzimam epiduralnu jer žensko tijelo je građeno za porod i može izdržati tu bol i bla bla bla  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Bluebella

> i da, još krvarim, nije to obilno, al stalno ide, svježa krv, pokoji ugrušak, bol u zdjelici..kaže gin ležanje i utrići i ništa posebno...šta velite cure moje


prag draga... jedini savjet koji ti mogu dati je da miruješ i slušaš doktora. nema ti druge nego čekati slijedeću betu. 
bio je slučajeva nepravilnog rasta bete kod naše Inesz, pogledaj malo ovu temu 
sretno i držimo palčeve da sve bude ok.

----------


## Bluebella

*prag*... pogledaj post 136 na ovoj stranici http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54020-j...ransfera/page3
možda te malo utješi. bio je još jedan slučaj, ne sječam se kod koje forumašice, da su se primila dva embrija, pa kad je jedan otpao beta se isto nije pravilno poduplala.

----------


## vatra86

Ja cu vam samo mah mah ni ja nisam bas u nekom dobrom raspolozenju, spava mi se, i imam neke cudne bolove u trbuhu,
vjerojatno maternica raste i izlazi iz zdjelice...tako da lezim danas..

Prag drzim  :fige: 

Pozz i pusa svima

----------


## butterfly101

Prag bit ce ovo dugi vikend,ali nema druge nego slusat sta dr. kaze, lezi,stavljaj utrice i nadaj se najboljem. Drzim fige i navijam za pon.

----------


## butterfly101

BB imas pravo, misliti pozitivno i ne se unaprije strasit. A di ti to planiras rodit,u nekom privatnom rodilistu?

----------


## Bluebella

> BB imas pravo, misliti pozitivno i ne se unaprije strasit. A di ti to planiras rodit,u nekom privatnom rodilistu?


planiram u Vinogradskoj roditi. 
s obzirom na stanje u zdravstvu (štednja i štrajkovi) htjela bi u privatno, ali opcija jedinog privatnog rodilišta Podobnik mi se ne sviđa iz razloga što sam previše lošeg čula vezano za tu polikliniku a sve se zataškava.
ti draga samo relax.. čula sam da je riječko rodilište jako dobro, doktori su vrhunski. 
nekako će biti.... a roditi se mora tak da bolje ne zamarati se unaprijed...  :Smile:

----------


## prag

cure, hvala na podršci! posebno tnx Bluebella na primjeru Inesz..to je još mala nada za mene...inače, muž je bio pomislio da nije laboratorij pogriješio pa smo išli privatno popodne u Analize pa je pokazalo čak i  manji rezultat tj 304. e sad..moguće je da pada a moguće je i da kako imaju različite tehnike da postoji razlika..uff opet se hvatam za slamku..bit će ovo dug vikend...

----------


## tina29

*prag* draga držim fige da bude sve u redu!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Lua

> Samo da vam mahnem svima! Mi smo tek 9+2 i sve me nekako strah i nestvarno doći na ovu temu...


ajmeeeeeee,čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:  :Klap: 

Čestitke friškim mamicama i trudnicama  :Smile: 

P.S. I nama stiže pojačanje u 1.mj-nenadano  :Shock:  .Čekamo još jednog pišonju  :Grin:

----------


## mare41

prag, draga, čekamo
Lua, jako me veseli pojačanje, čestitam

----------


## Ginger

prag ~~~~~~~~
bbella, napustas naseg doca? 
Lua predivno!

I ja sam bljak, vec nekoliko dana
Uzasno sam umorna i iscpljena, ne mogu k sebi doci, bas se lose osjecam...ne znam kaj da radim vise
Lezim, vucem se ko crkotina po stanu, a cure skacu oko mene i ja im se ne mogu posvetitu kak spada  :Sad: 
Bljak

----------


## mare41

đinđo, sjećam se povratka energije u drugom tromjesječju (i propuha u glavi do kraja trudnoće koji se razišao nakon poroda :Smile: ), jel ti se obično tad popravi stanje

----------


## Bluebella

> bbella, napustas naseg doca?


teška srca  :Sad:  rekao mi je da je uvijek tu ako šta zatreba.
baš nekako ne mogu vjerovati da mi je jučer bio zadnji uzv kod njega, do iza poroda. i ova doktorica privatno radi u Viliju tak da neću daleko otići.


*Lua* čestitam na pojačanju... ti si već druga koja nam javlja iznenenadno pojačanje u kratkom vremenu  :Klap:

----------


## Ginger

> đinđo, sjećam se povratka energije u drugom tromjesječju (i propuha u glavi do kraja trudnoće koji se razišao nakon poroda), jel ti se obično tad popravi stanje


Mare, meni je taj povratak energije bio kratkotrajan
Sad sam opet u banani

Bbella imas pp

----------


## Bluebella

> Bbella imas pp


nemam  :Laughing:  možda si poslala preko goluba pismonoše  :Laughing:

----------


## đurđa76

evo nas malo na druženje,danas smo točno 16 tt,bili na pregledu,sve super,bebači su oko 15 dkg i jedan je sigurno pišonja,drugo nismo još stoposto sigurni,ali nama u konačnici svejedno,osim što bi bilo praktično da je cura zbog silnih stvari i robice

Prag čekamo ponedjeljak,možda ipak sve izađe na dobro,držim fige

----------


## Ginger

> nemam  možda si poslala preko goluba pismonoše


 :Laughing: 
Zaboravila stisnuti posalji...ajme

----------


## bubekica

Da cujem, koja mi je poslala jecmenac?  :Razz:  Radije bih malo trudnicke prasine! Ljubim vas sve!
Lua divna vijest!!!!!!

----------


## Beti3

> Napokon su stigli najtvrdoglaviji blizanci na forumu! Danas  na 41tt+2,  11.48h rodio se Luka od 3020g i 50cm i odmah napao cicu   a 5 min kasnije i Lana od 3090g i 49cm i odmah uputila mami osmijeh <3 . Ipak su ih malo precjenili na uzv, i nemam nista protiv i ovako je bilo "dovoljno"  Sve je krenulo prirodno jucer kasno navecer, i mama i bebe su super i puno vas sve pozdravljaju a mama ide dalje spavat jer nije cijelu noc a oko 7 cemo se i maziti <3 !


Velike čestitke na velikom sinu i kćeri!! Bravo, medonija.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> planiram u Vinogradskoj roditi. 
> s obzirom na stanje u zdravstvu (štednja i štrajkovi) htjela bi u privatno, ali opcija jedinog privatnog rodilišta Podobnik mi se ne sviđa iz razloga što sam previše lošeg čula vezano za tu polikliniku a sve se zataškava.
> ti draga samo relax.. čula sam da je riječko rodilište jako dobro, doktori su vrhunski. 
> nekako će biti.... a roditi se mora tak da bolje ne zamarati se unaprijed...


Hm ovo o riječkom rodilištu ne znam koliko su ti izvori stari, ono što sam ja čula od frendica mi se baš ne sviđa vezano za pretjeranu upotrebu dripa, inzistiranju na "prirodnom porodu" do zadnjeg itd.

----------


## Muma

Prvo kavaaaaaa!
*đurđa76*, *Lua* lijepo pojačanje! Javite nam se češće!
*bubekica* nismo ti ga mi poslale, časne nam pionirske  :Laughing:  Jel  tak cure?
*MM* samo hrabro! Mislim da nema rodilišta o kojem nećeš čuti i lijepe i ružne informacije. Varaždinsko je na visokom glasu, pa ja svejedno čujem svašta od prijateljica... Sve ćeš ti to lijepo odraditi.
A tko nam naslijeđuje *MM*? Baš sam se probudila s tim mislima? Nije valjda *tina29* iduća?

----------


## Bluebella

> Hm ovo o riječkom rodilištu ne znam koliko su ti izvori stari, ono što sam ja čula od frendica mi se baš ne sviđa vezano za pretjeranu upotrebu dripa, inzistiranju na "prirodnom porodu" do zadnjeg itd.


imam par frendica iz Ri koje su rodile unazad godinu dana i sve su s oduševljenjem pričale o riječkom rodilištu, a i kad sam gledala gdje ćemo na more dragi je htio na Mljet pa mu je moj ginić rekao da nek samo sanja jer me ne pušta dalje od Krka i da mogu ići samo tamo gdje mi je dostupna bolnica i to po mogućnosti Riječka jer je to jedina kojoj on vjeruje van ZG, pa sam dobila takav dojam  :neznam:  a to sam sve povezala sa činjenicom da imaju i porode u kadi pa eto kao ljudi se educiraju i voljni su napredovati.... 
možda jednostavno imam krivi dojam.... ti nam javi kak je bilo  :Wink:

----------


## vatra86

Jutro, ja jos u krevetu i bas mi se neda dignuti, ali cu morati uskoro..

Muma Argente ima termin prije MM..a sad, koja ce prije?

Cure da vas pitam, da li koja koristi onaj "trudnicki" jastuk ili jastuk za dojenje ali za spavanje, ja mislim da je to super stvar..

----------


## Bluebella

i da... dobro jutro svima..... meni baš i nije naj... nos začepljen, spavala cijelu noć otkrivena, dragi mi se zamotao u deku ko hrenovka a mene i Maksa tko šiša  :oklagija:  

*bubi* pa tko bi tebi poslao jačmenac, samo da ju nađemo  :Storma s bičem:

----------


## Bluebella

> Cure da vas pitam, da li koja koristi onaj "trudnicki" jastuk ili jastuk za dojenje ali za spavanje, ja mislim da je to super stvar..


ja kupila u Magic baby taj za dojenje i spava pored mene a ja spavam sa jednim običnim pod glavom i još dva mala. pretvrd mi je taj jastuk (čak sam malo vadila van ono punjenje ali smo i dalje na Vi) i jednostavno se nismo sprijateljili. nadam se da će bar za dojenje poslužiti.

moja preporuka je da tražiš baš trudnički.

----------


## boss

dobro jutro 
vatra ja obicni tvrdi jastuk stavim izmedju nogu i meni je to ok totalno.
mi smo se poceli mazati. nemogu da vjerujem da je doslo vrijeme za mazanje uljem tako da sam bas masna fuj , al bar ne svrbi koza.

----------


## tina29

jutro! evo još jedne kavice- :Coffee: 
čestitke svim novim trudnicama,baš lijepe vijesti!
vatra ja imam taj jastuk za dojenje i nije mi baš prijatelj ko ni *bb*! nemogu se naviknuti na njega!
*bb* vidim da imamo isti problem,moj mužek več dvije noći pokupi cijelu deku i zamota se tak u nju da se poslje jedva odmota,a mene i malog ko šljivi,danas mu stavljam poplun pa nek se on pokriva kolko hoče!!!
cure ja ipak moram kupiti kolica i kinderbet,jer sam to dobila od kume ali pošto je žena ostala trudna logično da joj moram vratiti jer če joj trebati,ali nema veze ja sam sretna kaj bum mogla kupiti svom mišu novo a i zbog nje,samo nek bu sve u redu,je mi to sad došlo neplanirano ali dobro,tak da sam u potražnji kolica,za kinbač znam,adax ima pa ču tamo kupiti..........
želim svima ugodan vikend,puse bušama!

----------


## tina29

e da,*MM,Argente*su na redu a tko nam je onda-ja? ili bi *muma* mene malo prije reda?  :Smile: 
uopče sa tim trudničkim mozgom ne pamtim niti se mogu skoncentrirati,pa nek me neko ispravi ako griješim!

----------


## Argente

Imam ja taj jastuk (klasificiran kao onaj "za dojenje"), dobro mi dođe kao podupirač jer sam navikla spavati na trbuhu...a i na kauču se fiksiram njime...uglavnom, stalno je u upotrebi.

Što se tiče rodilišta, ima nizbrdo tema o svakom- uglavnom se svodi na to kojoj smjeni dopadneš i koliko u tim momentima imaš snage za pregovore. Riječko je bit će u prednosti jer možeš pogoditi dobru smjenu pa imaš s kim pregovarati. A s obzirom na to da imaju stolčić i kadu, veće su šanse završiti tamo nego da ih recimo nemaju  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

A da, *Argente* sam nekako misaono pripojila k MM za rađanje  :Laughing: ...samo je pitanje koja će prije. Ali daljnji raspored me zanima  :sherlock: 
Meni nije ni palo na pamet da kupujem taj jastuk za spavanje jer znam da mi ne treba nešto treće uz mm i mene u krevetu jer - na to bi se svelo, opće nekorištenje. Ja imam svoj poplon koji ne služi za pokrivanje (niti je ikad služio) nego za stiskanje i namještanje po njemu, pa sad tek savršeno služi svrsi!
*tina29* eto, kupit ćeš s guštom bebaču njegov bmw po tvojoj volji  :Bouncing:  Tako je bilo sa mnom i my best friend - sve mi spakirala, čak robicu po veličinama, a na kraju zatrudnila samo dan poslije mene, i neka je!  :Very Happy: 
*Bluebella* zaprijeti malo mužiću. Mene moj non-stop pokriva, ispituje da li mi je hladno, brine kaj ću obući  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

i ja spavam na trbuhu ali mislim da vise ne budem mogla , jer me stisce a di kupiti taj jastuk, meni su frendice sve spakirale  za bebija od  oblekice, kolice, sjedalice i ne znam ceka sve  ne.

----------


## Vrci

Kazu da ima super jastuk u magic baby,punjen onim kuglicama

Ja idem danas u potragu

----------


## Mali Mimi

Još nam je i kismet terminuša isto u Ri, a ima i ova iz Splita zaboravila sam nick na B isto...
 Uglavnom ja se vratila s pregleda ništa novog za 8 dana moram ponovo ako prije ne rodim slučajno...da vidjet ćemo za rodilište sad kreću i sa štrajkovima i ne znam kako će to sve klapati.
Mislim trude se ovi u Ri tu nema govora ali po nekom mom dojmu i previše, ja recimo ne bih puno intervencija nego da me puste da sve ide svojim tokom i da me samo prate u slučaju da se nešto baš zakomplicira. A sad kako tko voli...

----------


## lovekd

Lua, čestitke na neočekivanom poklonu ispod srca  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

Vatra ja imam iz lidla neki super jastuk za bocno spavanje. Stalno visim ns njemu, a kad se dignem na wc moji muz mi ga mazne. Ja sam prezadovoljna. Bio je u ponudi za nekih 75 kn.

----------


## butterfly101

Drage moje trudnice, ima li koja od vas u 26 tt kontrakcije. Ja cu popiz... od brige, malo hodam ili sjedim duze meni se to javlja,ali danas me posebno nervira jer su dosta nisko i imam filing kao da me probada bas na ulasku u rodnicu,svako toliko. Bas me brine makar mi je dr. rekla da su nakon 22tt normalne. Ima koja sa takvim iskustvom da me umiri.???

----------


## Muma

Jutarce!
Ja bih kavicu a nemam mlijeka. Treba se spustiti po litru u podrum, a teške su to muke  :facepalm:  Ima koja friško skuhana?
*butterfly* to su čari trudnoće. Ako nisu prečeste i nemaju pravilan ritam, onda je sve ok...ali to znaš i sama. Ja muku mučim s činjenicom da nemam pojma jel ih imama ili ne. Dio trbuha mi postane tvrd ali ja sam uvjerena da se bebonja nabije...ne osjećam nikakva stezanja u maternici. Piješ Mg? Jednostavno mijenjaj položaj kad ti dođe kontrakcija  :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

butterfly i ja ih imam već od tako 20 i nekog tjedna ali tu i tamo nisu prečeste, ono što je opasno je kad se počnu javljati stvarno učestalo i kad otvaraju ušće evo vidi primjer naše Gabi25 njoj se to desilo i išla je na pregled i CTG tu se najbolje vidi http://www.google.hr/url?sa=t&rct=j&...51495398,d.Yms

----------


## Bluebella

> Ja muku mučim s činjenicom da nemam pojma jel ih imama ili ne. Dio trbuha mi postane tvrd ali ja sam uvjerena da se bebonja nabije...ne osjećam nikakva stezanja u maternici.


ovo se i meni dešava, ali nisam mislila da to mogu biti kontrakcije, obično to uslijedi nakon što se bebonja ritao pa si mislim kao i ti da se nabio na jednu stranu. jučer sam čak prstom bockala taj tvrdi dio da vidim njegovu reakciju  :Smile: 
inače, nemam pojma dali imam kontrakcije ili ne.... sve mi se čini mirno za sada (osim kad malac ima tulum). 
dok sam sad bila na dugom otoku usred noći me bio probudio neki čudan filing u trbuhu a malac se nervozno ritao, baš me bila frka ulovila. možda su to bile kontrakcije  :Confused:  popila sam magnezij i normabel i zaspala... ujutro je sve bilo ok.
iako, dokotor me upozorio na mogućnost pojave kontrakcija tek toliko da se ne uplašim. rekoa da je to normalno u drugom tromjesečju i da prema kraju ih bude sve više.

----------


## Muma

*Bluebella* a valjda ih još nemamo, a svi kažu da ćemo vidjeti razliku bh i upiranja bebača kad nam bh počnu, pa se tješim time i pokušavam ne opterećivati...  :pivo:

----------


## Bluebella

curke jel kojoj od vas iskočio pupak van? 
moj je još debelo unutra, nema niti naznaka da bi mogao skoro iskočiti, dok mojoj frendici koja je trudna par tjedana više od mene pupak strši već od negdje 25tt

----------


## tina29

jutro! evo jedna mirišljava kavica!!!
ja osjetim to oboje i kad mi se trbuh stvrdne i izboči nevezano za kontrakciju,a kontrakcije osječam ko i  naša MM od 20tt negdje!
popijem magnezij i ne opterečujem se jer je sve ok!
puse velikima i malima!

----------


## tina29

a kaj se tiče pupka*,bb* vidjela si moju sliku,koja sve govori! i još je takav!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> a kaj se tiče pupka*,bb* vidjela si moju sliku,koja sve govori! i još je takav!!!


u kojem tt ti je iskočio?

----------


## tina29

to je slika iz 30tt,ali prije toga je iskočio van pa jedno dva tjedna tak nešto,sad se više ne sječam dobro!

----------


## tina29

to je slika iz 30tt,ali prije toga je iskočio van pa jedno dva,tri tjedna možda i više sad se ne sječam više dobro!
stigne van,meni je moj baš bio smješan,pošto imam mali pupak pa mu samo jedna strana strši,sad je skroz vani jer mi se sad več i trbuh skroz rastegnuo i mislim da više pupak nema kud,osim da mi se raspukne jadan  :Laughing:

----------


## butterfly101

MaliMimi uf bas je lijep ovaj post , suze nisam mogla zadrzati. 

Moje kontrakcije izgledaju ovako,trbuh tvrd jako cijli dan i nista ne smeta dok ne legnem i umirim se. Tada mi se bebac javi nekoliko puta na odredjenom mjestu ali u maternici nastavlja "sjevanje" sa svih strana i smjerova. Ne boli nist a nego je neugodno i ne mogu zaspati. Nije to kontrakcija da me ulovi jedan veliki grc i ne pu sta, bas kao. sto sam rekla putuje sa svih strana. Neznam dali je to jako zabrinjavajuce jer mi u biti nije jasno kad kazu nesmije ih bit vise od pet u satu. Meni se one ponavljaju kao (neznam bolji opis od tog sjevanja ), sve nekako u krug,pa dole,gore,ljevo.... Mozda me razumjete

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ne znam butterfly šta da ti kažem osim jel ima tvoja dr. CTG pa da odeš na to, teško je ovako govorit, ako ne uvijek možeš otić na KBC pa nek te pogledaju bolje doć i bezveze nego da ti stvarno treba a da ne odeš, a nisi niš otvorena bila na zadnjem pregledu?
Koliko često ti se to javlja?

----------


## corinaII

Ahhh napisala cili post i onda ga slučajno izbrisala smotana.

Ah te kontrakcije ni ja nisam sigurna jeli ih imam. Jučer mi se trbuh stisnuo na jednom mjestu ali kratko. Neki dan isto kao da mi je neki grč dolje, ja promijenila položaj i popila magnezij pa je prišlo. Sad sam trudna 20+5.
Ja sam toliko smotana u prepoznavanju toga svega, evo cekam i da me bebica počne lupati jasno da sam sigurna da je ona. Mislim da je osjetim kad ležim i kad se umirim....

----------


## butterfly101

Mimi ima mi dr.ctg pa cu je sutra zvati da odem. Inace na pregledu uzv vaginalnom sondom nisam bila otvorena nista. Uredan nalaz. Ustanovila dr da su dosle uslijed fizickog napora (cistila sam), sad mi se javljaju i ako odem prosetati ili nakon 30 minutne voznje u autu. Danas necu mrdat sa kauca!  danas -povremeno se javi to sjevanje i kratko.

Kazala mi je sestra u ambulanti da kad se stvrdne na jednom mjestu i popusti da je beba.
Tako da se nemojte brinut. Inace pijem mg300 i rekla mi je da mogu i tri na dan.

----------


## Muma

Ja pijem magnezij svaki dan. Počela sam jer sam za to bebino namještanje prvo mislila da su kontrakcije. I sad sam samo nastavila iako mislim da nisu bh. Valjda je to ok. Neki prenatali ili sl. sadrže magnezij a moj nema ni miligrama. 
Moj pupak je još u svom početnom položaju  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Cure ne mogu puno i detaljno pisati jer sam na mobu ali moja preporuka je- ako vas bilo šta zabrinjava, ako vam je čudno ili drugačije- odite na pregled. Bolje 10 puta otići bezveze nego jednom ne otići pa da se nešto desi. 
Moje kontrakcije su izgledale bas kao sto pišete- na jednom djelu se napravi izbocina, stvrdne se i onda za čas popusti. A krenule su mi oko 22. tjedna. A kad sam u 28. tjednu završila u bolnici nekako sam uz njih još osjećala i pritisak, nekako čudan. Pokazalo se da sam već tada prst prohodna i lezala 7 tjedana na tokolizi :Sad:

----------


## frka

potpisujem Gabi25... cure, BH kontrakcije izgledaju baš kako opisujete - trbuh se zgrči na jednom mjestu i nastane kao loptica. početkom 20-ih tt beba je premala da bi napravila takvu izbočinu. kontrakcija može zahvatiti i cijelu maternicu, ali tipične BH su baš na jednom dijelu. ja sam ih počela dobivati sa 17tt i to je već bio alarm da nešto šteka. od 20 i nekog tt sam oralno bila na partusistenu, ali nije pomagao i na kraju s 30tt otvorena i pipa se glavica pa tokoliza do 34tt. uopće nisam primijetila razliku između onih kontrakcija koje su me nisu otvarale i ovih koje jesu - u bolnicu sam otišla jer mi je pozlilo. ali ja sam stvarno imala milijun dnevno... nije alarmantno ako nisu česte, ali primijetite li da su češće, pravilnih razmaka ili popraćene drugim simptomima, trk dr-u. Mg možete uzeti i više dnevno, ali ne poslije 36tt. 

BB, seliš se kod Rudmanice? ona mi je ostala u lijepom sjećanju  :Smile: 
btw, meni pupak nikad nije iskočio... samo se izravnao  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Zašto se ne smije MG poslije 36 tt ja ga uzimam i dalje pa ne bi mogla od grčeva koji mi se javljaju čim mi malo zafali. Jutros me u 4 ujutro probudio grč u nozi i nije mi popuštao tek kad sam popila MG mi se smirilo

----------


## frka

jer može smiriti i (pripremne) trudove, a time otežati i oduljiti otvaranje i porod. sumnjam da baš drastično utječe, ali ne preporučuje se iza 36tt.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma imam ja te BH kontrakcije bez obzira a izgleda da je kod mene veći deficit jer mi se baš često javljaju ti grčevi u nogama a valjda mi neće utjecati toliko na otvaranje i porod

----------


## frka

btw, za grčeve probaj sa sokom od rajčice. meni Mg nije baš pomagao pa mi je jedan dr savjetovao paradajz sok i preporodila sam se - i K zna zafrkavati u trudnoći.

----------


## frka

tj., sok mi je puno vise pomogao od MG...

----------


## Ginger

potpis na frku i Gabi25 - ako vas zabrinjava, pravac doktoru

MM ja bih na tvim mjestu prestala piti magnezij
Ja sam ga pila i u prve dvije trudnoce zbog kontrakcija, i uvijek su mi ga zabranili iza 36 tt (moja ginicka i ovi u bolnici)
I sad ga pijem, jer su mu kontrakcije pocele jako rano, u 14-15 tt, i to uslijed fizickog napora
I ovaj put cu ga prestati piti u 35 tt

Btw, ja sam i dalje bljak...sve me zivcira  :Sad:

----------


## Bluebella

Znaci to kad se stvrdne dio trbuha su bh.. nisam to znala. Javlja mi se to ponekad.. nekad nista cijeli dan, danas npr. dva puta vec. Zadnje pregled je bio u četvrtak i bila sam skroz zatvorena, tak da pretpostavljam da je sve ok. 
Sto se grceva tice imam ih po noći u listovima  kad se zelim protegnuti, pijem mg (300mg onaj biolectrin i jos ga ima u prenatalu) al to ne pomaze. Budem probala sok od rajčice. 

P.s. a ja uporno mislila da kad se stvrdne dio trbuha da se to beba prebacila na tu stranu  :Laughing:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja jedem svaki dan rajčicu, jel to isto ko i sok ili ovo ima još nešto +

----------


## Bluebella

> BB, seliš se kod Rudmanice? ona mi je ostala u lijepom sjećanju 
> btw, meni pupak nikad nije iskočio... samo se izravnao


Cula sam sve super o njoj, a s obzirom da planiram roditi u vinogradskoj idem od sad njoj na kontrole. 
Ako budem imala srece pa mi ona bude i na porodu bit ce super...

----------


## crvenkapica77

Lua  cestitam   !!!  reci mi jel to  iz kucne  radinosti  trudnoca  ili  ??

----------


## butterfly101

Cure drage hvala na odgovorima i savjetima za BH kontrakcije. 
Cuvajte se i mazite buse! Ja cijeli dan lezim i trbuh mi napokon nije napet. Ovo je bas naporno ali sve za to malo stvorenjce!

----------


## Muma

Ja onda imam dosta tih bh kontrakcija. Vrijeme je da ih onda od sutra počnem brojati, informacije radi.  :Nope:

----------


## luc

> potpis na frku i Gabi25 - ako vas zabrinjava, pravac doktoru
> 
> MM ja bih na tvim mjestu prestala piti magnezij
> Ja sam ga pila i u prve dvije trudnoce zbog kontrakcija, i uvijek su mi ga zabranili iza 36 tt (moja ginicka i ovi u bolnici)
> I sad ga pijem, jer su mu kontrakcije pocele jako rano, u 14-15 tt, i to uslijed fizickog napora
> I ovaj put cu ga prestati piti u 35 tt
> 
> Btw, ja sam i dalje bljak...sve me zivcira


Zasto su ti zabranili magnezij?
Ja sam danas punih 35 i nije mi doktor nista rekao na zadnjoj kontroli da se nesmije piti. Sad se selim na sveti duh u trudnicku.
Inace u prvoj trudnici nisam pila magnezij i bas su mi grcevi u nogama za vrijeme poroda stvarali velike probleme pa sad neznam jel to zbog magnezija ili je to reakcija na drip

----------


## anddu

Cure, potpisujem gabi i frku. I ia sam imala kontrakcije. Niti su bile ceste niti pravilne a izgledale su kao kad vas uhvati grc u nozi samo je to bilo na trbuhu. Nisam se zabrinjavala misleci da su bh kontrakcije dok se nije javila i pmsovska bol. Otisla k doktoru misleci da panicarim bzvz i u 27tt zavrsila na tokolizi. Sve sto vam je cudno provjerite. Bolje sto puta ci k doktoru bezveze nego jednom ne otici pa da se sto dogodi

----------


## tina29

ja se isto zahvaljujem curama na informacijama u vezi bh,sad mi je lakše i sretna sam kaj nisu tolko česte,na zadnjem uzv bilo sve ok,zatvorena i sve super!
hvala cure!
pozz svima!

----------


## Ginger

> Zasto su ti zabranili magnezij?
> Ja sam danas punih 35 i nije mi doktor nista rekao na zadnjoj kontroli da se nesmije piti. Sad se selim na sveti duh u trudnicku.
> Inace u prvoj trudnici nisam pila magnezij i bas su mi grcevi u nogama za vrijeme poroda stvarali velike probleme pa sad neznam jel to zbog magnezija ili je to reakcija na drip


Evo, tu je frka napisala, a tako su i meni rekli:




> jer može smiriti i (pripremne) trudove, a time otežati i oduljiti otvaranje i porod. sumnjam da baš drastično utječe, ali ne preporučuje se iza 36tt.


Al pitaj u trudnickoj ambulanti, meni su i tamo tako rekli

----------


## Bluebella

> Cure, potpisujem gabi i frku. I ia sam imala kontrakcije. Niti su bile ceste niti pravilne a izgledale su kao kad vas uhvati grc u nozi samo je to bilo na trbuhu. Nisam se zabrinjavala misleci da su bh kontrakcije dok se nije javila i pmsovska bol. Otisla k doktoru misleci da panicarim bzvz i u 27tt zavrsila na tokolizi. Sve sto vam je cudno provjerite. Bolje sto puta ci k doktoru bezveze nego jednom ne otici pa da se sto dogodi


hm... sad kad sam skužila bh kontrakcije i kad se sjetim da sam ih imala, kao što sam rekla, ne često, ali bilo ih je unazad cca 4 tjedna, sjetila sam se i da često imam pms-ovske bolove. 
na svim zadnjim pregledima je bilo sve ok, a bilo ih je i redovnih i vanrednih.... sad više ne znam kaj misliti kad se idući put poklope takve situacije a poklopit će se možda već sutra. briseve sam radila sve (aerobi, anaerobi, klamidija, mikoplazma, ureaplazma)  prije FET-a, u 14tt i u 21tt i svi su neg....
po opisu ovih svih situacija sa pritiskom, bolovima, kontrakcijama i sl.. ja bi zasita, bez pretjerivanja, mogla svaki dan doktoru jer tak je kod mene prečesto pa više niti ne obraćam pozornost. pretpostavljam da kad nešto krene krivo će se javiti i filing da nešto nije kak treba. 
ja sam isto stajališta da je bolje ići na pregled kad se bilo što čudno pojavi nego ne otići... i s obzirom na moje komplikacije s početka trudnoće to za mene još više vrijedi i zato sam stalno u kontaktu sa svojim ginekologom i on isto skaće i na hladno kad mu nešto javim.
malo ću sad više pratiti bh kontrakcije kad se javljaju i dali su u kombinaciji sa bolovima i sl.....

----------


## vatra86

Pozz
Hvala curama na iskustvima s bh kontrakcijama, dobro ce doci svaka informacija..

U zadnje vrijeme nisam bas svoja, malo sam se pogubila, neka zivcana sam i kao da ne znam sta bi sa sobom, a toliko toga moran...uh uh...nadam se da ce me to brzo proci..

Di je moja terminusa Linalena?

----------


## Ginger

> U zadnje vrijeme nisam bas svoja, malo sam se pogubila, neka zivcana sam i kao da ne znam sta bi sa sobom, a toliko toga moran...uh uh...nadam se da ce me to brzo proci..


draga, i ja se tako osjecam  :Sad:

----------


## Muma

*Bluebella* tako i ja razmišljam, kako su i cure rekle - ako ću osjetiti da nešto ne štima onda trčim doktoru. Ja mislim da imam dosta bh, svaki dan obavezno, ali nema nikakvnih bolova ni pritiska. I obavezno ću ginekologicu zagnjaviti za briseve idući put jer sam ih radila u 1.mj. Kad vidim koliko si ih ti do sad obavila, zabrinem se... Mene je moja samo pitala na početku trudnoće da li smo ih napravili, i to je bilo to.
Laku noć svima!  :spava:

----------


## Bluebella

*Muma* ja sam ih radila u 14tt zbog amniocenteze (obavezni su pred zahvat) i u 21tt jer su mi se javili jaki bolovi u zdjelici a UK, KKS i UZV nisu ništa pokazivali.
nije na odmet da ih napraviš, ali ne treba te brinuti što ih nisi do sada radila..

----------


## linalena

jutro, ajme prvi dan škole bez mene :Cool:  baš sam se jučer nekako čudno osjećala, mješavni tuge jer nisam u školi i sreće jer znam zašto nisam u školi
Ovaj vikend smo bili dosta aktivni, u subotu prvo kod mojih kumova na doručak pa kod svekrivića na ruček. Kod njih mi je Nera i baš joj je to jutro nekaj upalo u oko pa joj je bilo crveno i onak ga je okretala prema unutra - ja se rasplakala, pol sata nisam prestala - svekrva me samo gledala. I onda smo nas dvije (pesica i ja, da ne bi mislile da tak volem svekrivu) otišle spavati zagrljene na krevet u sobu, samo kaj me prasica ostavila nakon 15min. A jučer smo bili na jednom rođendanu isto na otvorenom. Baš sam uživala u zraku i zelenilu

I da , ovi gdje sam bila jučer imaju samo neki priručni wc da kada me stislo sam uzela pesa i otišla tražiti pogodno mjesto. Brzo više ni nisam gledala jer baš najintimnije i na kraju s oproštenjem samo poštenjski prdnem. 

I Vatro kako si ti - kod mene već 2 dana nema žgaravice, ono da me žari da mi je muka, samo podrigujem i dalje (koja sam ja svinja) i kao da mi se apetit vratio u normalu.  A dolje svakojakih osjećaja, povremeno slabi PMS bolovi, pa neko pikanje ispod pubične kosti, opet me bole kukovi, zdjelica  i zadnji kralješci. Koža me svrbi a pogotovo na stranama recimo kako su jajnici i baš je očiti trbušek. Je da tu ima i sala al nije onak razliveno ko inače već ide u špic naprijed

I kada sam se sada raspisala, dobro jutro svima  :Coffee:

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure 
linalena i mene bilo bas svrbilo sa strana ja mislila kozu cu si oderati , i ima par dana od kad se mazem bademovim uljem i vise nema svraba,.

----------


## vatra86

Jutro cure! 
Cijelu noc sam slabo spavala, non stop sam nesto sanjala, pa se budila, pa pisanje, pa pas...
I mene pika svako toliko i bas me zna zatezati, trbuscic isto raste, ja sam mrsava pa se bas lijepo vidi kako raste...inace sam sva neka gnjila i nis me ni volja...

----------


## snupi

dan trudnice! ja sam spavala ko kokos 12 sati u komadu, dana s pregled vezan za bakterije a sutra ostalo, ipak nam je sutra ravnih 12 tj, , ne mogu vjerovati da je tak brzo proslo!

----------


## snupi

promaknulo mi je da imamo novu trudnicu, lua dobro nam dosla!

----------


## tonkica

Snupi do kojeg tjedna si imala mucnine i povracanje, joj ja sam u teškoj komi svaki dan povracanje slabo jedem želudac ajme

----------


## snupi

od 6 do 9, ali mene je spasila akupunktura i infuzije!

----------


## tina29

jutreko!!! nudim kavicu,sokeke a može i doručak ako ste gladne,a vjerujem da jeste jer ja sam non stop gladna!  :Smile: 
koje sam ja gluposti sanjala ovu noč,sanjam da sam rodila i to bez ikakvih trudova i bila gotova u par minuta,u sobi di sam rađala bila sam sama,taman doktor otišo van,tak da sam bebaču prerezala pupčanu i tak ga ostavila na krevetu,poslje jedno deset minuta mi je bilo sumnjivo zakaj ne plače pa sam pozvala sestru da provjeri i usput mi kaže kolko je težak,ali to sve onak nonšalantno ko da je normalno da dijete ne zaplače odmah čim se rodi,bože dragi koja sam luda baba,tak mi je bilo lijepo kaj jedno vrijeme nisam ništa sanjala i eto sad opet počela i to takve gluposti.
idem sutra ujutro vadit šečer pa se pripremam psihički na to,najviše me muči kaj moram biti na tašte a vola bi pojela  :Laughing:

----------


## Muma

*linalena* uživaj doma! Zaslužila si! Nek se i klinci odmore od tebe  :Razz:  (moji su sigurno sretni kaj ih ne gnjavim više  :Laughing: )
*tina29* don't worry, šećer bude ok...i sama znaš da mamica voli papati i to je to. 
Ja sam opet u zadnje vrijeme preeeetjerala sa slatkim (ili je to moj subjektivni dojam količine slatkog  :neznam:  jer u biti ne jedem ničeg puno kao ni prije trudnoće, ali svaki dan barem nešto slatko...slaba sam na čoksu). Da li se vi pazite određene hrane? Ljuto, gorko, kiselo itd. Ja jedem apsolutno sve i nisam primjetila da se frajer žali. 
*snupi* sretno s pregledom!

----------


## đurđa76

Prag????kakva je situacija

----------


## Argente

Hop, hop, čestitajmo!  :Very Happy: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/81784-R...05#post2472505

----------


## Muma

Hop hop, *Argente*...čekamo teeeeeee  :alexis:

----------


## Argente

jeij  :scared:

----------


## Muma

> jeij


 :Taps:

----------


## innu

> Hop hop, *Argente*...čekamo teeeeeee


x
Lua, čestitke, tek sam sad skužila!
Prag, javi!

----------


## vatra86

Argente, sta nije tebi bio jucer termin?  :Wink:  samo hrabro!

A ja cijeli dan provodila istrazivajuci kolica PegPerego, jer ce mi seka moja dati dodatke a ja samo da kupim kolica "obicna" i nasla sam  :Very Happy:  i to ni vise ni manje nego iz kolekcije iz 2013. Al dobro, mm rekao da su kvalitetna i da ce potrajat za jos kojeg bebaca.

Vec mi se raspolozenje popravilo, mislim da mi fali sopinga...  :Laughing: 

Snupi kako je bilo na pregledu??
Prag, jesi vadila betu?

----------


## prag

> Prag????kakva je situacija


ništa dobroga...od petka krenilo pojačano krvarenje pa je beta danas očekivano pala na 45! što znači biokemijska.  :Sad: 
zvala svog ginekologa (bw naljutila sam se na njega jer sam čekala 3h da mi se javi) jer nisam znala što mi je činiti, krvarenje je bilo užas preko vikenda a još jutros 3 uložka puna..ne znam da li od toga što sam zadnjih 10 dana pila utriće ( a piše da može biti vrtoglavica nuspojava ) ili od gubitka krvi jako se slabo osjećam, baš sam sva zamantana. gin je nakraju rekao ako tako nastavi popodne da idem na hitnu na kiretažu a ako se smanji da čekam dalje da se sve samo očisti a da su velike šanse da će tako biti jer beta dobro pada. hvala Bogu popodne već se smanjuje krvarenje pa nisam išla na hitnu. a za koji dan ću ponoviti betu pa ćemo vidjeti. moj gin nije ništa spomenio ali valjda će me trebati pogledati uzv kad stane menga..
ovo mi je prvi put pa nemam pojma kako to ide..cure koje ste imale biokemijsku..je li vam prošlo kroz mengu ili ste radili kiretažu..koliko je normalno da se to ¨samo¨isčisti?jeste radili uzv i prije nego je stalo krvarenje?

hvala svima na podršci i dobrim željama. ja nemam srca niti reći da mi je teško kad vidim vaše mpo priče. da mi je ova trudnoća uspijela to bi bilo čudo nad čudima. moram priznati da je sve lakše kad već imam Maru :Smile:  a ima i 3 smrzlića ali će pričekati sigurno dogodine dok se oporavim..

----------


## Bluebella

*prag* žao mi je što nije uspio fet  :Love:  ali kao što i sama veliš, Mara je tu, imaš još tri smrzlića, odtuguj ovaj postupak, oporavi se i onda u nove pobjede, razloga za optimizam imaš, a i uvijek je lijepo otići opet u čarobni Prag.
ja sam imala biokemijsku i kao i tebi je bilo pojačano krvarenje (menga je trajala 5 dana, a inače mi traje 3 dana) i sve se isčistilo. nije bila potrebna kiretaža. otišla sam na uzv nakon što je krvarenje stalo i sve je bilo ok.

----------


## vatra86

Prag bas mi je zao da je tako naopako krenulo. Ima cura koje su samo s mengom se ocistile i nisu morale na kiretazu. Nadam se da ce tako biti i kod tebe i da ces se oporaviti prije nego mislis. Saljem ti veliki hug..

----------


## tina29

*prag* jako mi je žao!  :Love:

----------


## sybylle

Prag žao mi je što je sve tako završilo. Držim fige za idući postupak i da se do tada oporaviš i odmoriš...

Ja sam danas bila prvi dan u školi i vratila sam se doma baš dobre volje. A evo kakve upute za brigu o bebama sam dobila od svog razreda (3.gimnazije su sad): http://9gag.com/gag/aLKMGdx

Muž i ja smo umirali od smijeha  :Grin:

----------


## Bluebella

> Ja sam danas bila prvi dan u školi i vratila sam se doma baš dobre volje. A evo kakve upute za brigu o bebama sam dobila od svog razreda (3.gimnazije su sad): http://9gag.com/gag/aLKMGdx


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Argente

je vatra, al mi nije pasalo pa sam se zamijenila s Mimi...koje boje su ti kolica?
sybylle  :Laughing:  ako mi nije sad prsnuo vodenjak...  :Laughing: 
prag, žao mi je- moja biokemijska je otišla uz krvarenje ništa jače od najobičnije M (doduše bila je jako niska)

----------


## Ginger

> jeij


 :Laughing:  
ja vec sada tako...


prag  :Love:  zao mi je

----------


## đurđa76

Prag žao mi je :Sad: ,ali ako je trebalo krenuti krivo bolje da je sada na samom početku,Mara je dobila još vremena samo za sebe,odtuguj i u proljeće po smrzliće

----------


## m2b

cure, trebam vaše mišljenje...
13dnt mi je beta bila 609 a 18dnt 6186!!!!!!  :Shock: 
uvik spominju duplanje ali meni se utrostručuje, jel imao ko slično iskustvo? 

transfer je bio nakon dva dana i vraćene se 2 mrvice.

----------


## vatra86

Argente- denim black, najneutralnija su mi..ostalo je ili za decka ili za curu..nema bas unisex

M2b nemam bas iskustva, moja je 15 dnt bila 966,17 dnt 2000 i nesto sitno..

----------


## linalena

Prag  :Love:  vjerujem da ćeš se isčistiti bez bolnice, samo miruj makar je to vjerojatno teško s malenom

@m2b - moguće su i veće bete, znam da se govori da nije baš najbolje kada se prejako podiže ali tebi su vraćena 2 embrija tako da su možda duplići - javi se doku i dogovori 1.UZV jer s tolikom betom bi se već nekaj mogla vidjeti

snupi za pregled danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ a onda zalijemo :pivo: 

Meni 2 dana bila bez žgaravice i odmah mi je apetit bio manji no eto jučer se vratila i odma apetiti aps - naždrla se pizze i onda nalokala vode tak da mi je muka. Moram se opametiti i ne jesti jedno 2 sata prije spavanje

----------


## vatra86

Jutrooo! 
Mi vec obavili kontrolni pregled kod naseg soc gin i bas je bilo super, i tata je bio s nama, dr je gledao preko abdomena i ful se bebac razmahao i sa rukama i nogama...predivno..mm je pod dojmom..
A sta je jos bolje, ne moram koristiti vise utrice!!!  :Very Happy: 

Linalena ja nikad toliko ne jedem za veceru, samo nesto lagano.. A valjda ce i te zgaravice proci..

Snupi ja sam mislila da si imala jucer pregled... Onda sretno danas. Nek ti bude kao nama...

----------


## prag_mm

Drage cure

Red je da i ja malo pišem, iako vas svakodnevo citam. Prije svega hvala Vam na podrsci i tek sad vidim i svacam koliko ste sve vi jake. Za nas je sada najbitnije da se oporavimo. Uz nasu mariju to ce biti puno lakse.
Želim vam puno srece i pozdrav od mene i moje bolje i snažnije polovice i naravno velika pusa od male mare

----------


## željkica

*vatra86*,  :Very Happy:  za bebača i  :Very Happy:  za utriće!uf mogu mislit koje olakšanje!

----------


## linalena

vatro pa kaj nisi imala pregled nedavno? dan iza mene, mislim
kak sam ljubomorna  :Saint:  jer je meni tek prošo jedan tjedan od 4 do novog pregleda

----------


## Bubimitka81

Prag bas mi je zao, ali bolje sada nego kasnije  :Love: 

Vatra super za utrice i zivahnu bebicu  :Smile: 

Sto se tice zgaravice, kod mene je sve gore i gore, bljak, pogotovo sto nikad nisam imala probleme sa zelucem, osim zbog prezderavanja  :Grin:   Ali nema veze, to je prva tegoba za sada, jedino sto kako dan odmice bude mi malo tesko i mislim da me navecer drmaju bh kontrakcije  :Undecided: 

M2b ne znam za tako visoku betu, mozda se jedan podijelio, u svakom slucaju ovdje je bilo svega i svacega, premalih i previsokih beta pa bude sve ok, javi sta kaze dr.

----------


## Muma

*prag* žao mi je, ali tješi se da su smrzlići tu a i biokemijska je pozitivna - kad se već mališan nije zadržao, nek se barem na tren uhvatio. Sretno idući put! Sad se odmori.
*vatra* lijepo  :Zaljubljen:  Sad uživaj pod dojmovima!
*snupi* sretno i danas!

----------


## tina29

bokić!!!
evo mene,obavila šečer,nije uopče bilo loše,fina slatka vodica,nije mi ni najmanje bilo loše ali uzela sam si tetu za svaki slučaj sa sobom,sad čekam nalaze i nadam se da su dobri!
*vatra* bravo za pregled,mm je isto bio pod dojmom,čak je i plakao,e da i bravo za utriče,koje olakšanje jel da?
*snupi* čekamo lijepe vijesti!
*prag*  :Love: 
*linalena* ti isto po pizzi tamaniš,ja sam je se bome najela sad u trudnoči,nam da nebi trebala tolko a kaj kad mi paše i to sa puno kečapa  :njam:

----------


## vatra86

Tina29 sigurno ce nalaz biti dobar, drago mi je da ti se svidjala vodica..  :Wink: 

Linalena moj gin narucuje svakih 3 tjedna na redovitu kontrolu, a u tih 3 tj me je poslao u nasu bolnicu na kombinirani. Zato sam bila i prosli tjedan i danas..meni vise odgovara da si bebaca vidim cesce..  :Wink:

----------


## Zima77

Bravo za bebicu kolko si trudna da te skinuo s utrica ja sam 14 tj i još nastavljam

----------


## vatra86

Danas smo 12+6 tt..rekao je kao ajde jos jedan tjedan, pa sam mu rekla da je prosli put rekao do 13 tt i da ja mislim da vise ne treba i rekao je dobro onda vise nemoj.. :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Evo i mene s pregleda naša princeza je dobro, raste  i sve je dobro prošlo. Slijedeci tjedan idem napraviti briseve. Evo mi danas 21tt  :Smile:

----------


## leeloo77

Bok cure! Ja sam isto prosli tjedan bila na kontroli. Sve je bilo ok i narucena sam opet za 4 tjedna. Decki vec imaju preko 330 gr  :Smile: . Inace pitala dr za briseve jer sam zadnje radila u 2. mj i kaze da ne treba nego tek neke u 35 tj. Inace ja si prije svakog pregleda vadim crp da slucajno nema upale i to je to. Nekako mi tjedni sporo prolaze a trbuh ogroman  :Smile: . Sad sam u 21 tt.

----------


## željkica

:Klap: [B] za sve preglede i bebice  :Very Happy:

----------


## leeloo77

Cure koje ste na komplikacijama ...sto je potrebno za otvaranje? Opcenito da li se za to i porodiljni uzima prosjek zadnje  3 place  ili vise mjeseci? Odlucila sam ipak nadalje ostati doma jer mi je vec tesko pa da vidim sto mi je ciniti. Malo stari godisnji i onda komplikacije...nazalost  dok ne krene porodiljni ostat cu bez dosta novaca ali nema druge u ovoj nasoj lijepoj drzavici

----------


## innu

leeloo, prosjek zadnjih 6 plaća se gleda, od firme uzmeš obrazac, kopija osobne, kopija računa banke na koju misliš primati naknadu i to ti je to, samo gledaj odnjet do 5 u mjesecu za prethodni, da bi ti se oko 20 isplatilo.
A evo da se i ja malo pohvalim, stiže pišulinac, danas smo 18+4, lijepi smo, veliki i jako živahni!
Cure sretno, a pogotovo ove u finišu  :Kiss:

----------


## Bluebella

> Cure koje ste na komplikacijama ...sto je potrebno za otvaranje? Opcenito da li se za to i porodiljni uzima prosjek zadnje  3 place  ili vise mjeseci? Odlucila sam ipak nadalje ostati doma jer mi je vec tesko pa da vidim sto mi je ciniti. Malo stari godisnji i onda komplikacije...nazalost  dok ne krene porodiljni ostat cu bez dosta novaca ali nema druge u ovoj nasoj lijepoj drzavici


ja sam za otvaranje komplikacija imala papire od privatnog ginekologa kod kojeg vodim trudnoću, to sam predala socijalnom i na temelju njih sam dobila bolovanje. s tim da za produženje tog bolovanja je soc ginić tražio da piše "strogo mirovanje". iz firme sam dobila obrazac sa prosjekom zadnjih 6 plaća i to sam predala u hzzo kad i doznake. 
na ovom linku je to dobro objašnjeno.
ni meni financijski nije odgovaralo ići na bolovanje, ali nisam imala izbora. državni maksimum koji isplaćuje je 4200 i nešto sitno kn. znači ako imaš plaću preko tog iznosa dobiješ tih 4200 i nešto kn sve do otvaranja porodiljnog.

----------


## Bluebella

*innu* bravo za malog pišulinca  :Klap:  mislim da sad imamo dovoljno pišulinaca za jednu nogometnu momčad  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

*innu*  :Laughing:  znala sam!
Čestitam! Jao što će nam se klipani lijepo tući na kavicama!

----------


## innu

> *innu*  znala sam!


Ovo moram iskomentirat, ti si prva pogodila, plaćam kavu  :lool: 
Hvala ženskice moje drage!

----------


## leeloo77

znači i za porodiljni onda koriste te iste prosjeke koje im donesem kod otvaranja komplikacija?  hvala curke !  


bome puno dečkića dolazi   :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*innu* čestitam na frajeru!!!!! i ja mislim da imamo nogometnu momčad! :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*innu* čestitke na pišonji! Vidim da nastaje gužva...moj se mališan bilježi za napadača, da ga ne spadne gol  :Razz:  a vi se dalje gurajte. I usput, traži se navijačica za napadača  :Dancing Fever:  da i tu ne izvisimo  :Laughing:

----------


## snupi

evo drage moje bila! moja beba je  ziva zdava, napredna , prema uzv je velika za 13 tj iako je danas 12 tj. Nuhalni je 1,25. Vidjeli smo se malog aliena koji je bio  hiperaktivan , kontrola je za 3 tjedna. m2 ovo mi se cini poprilicno velika beta , mozda vas  cekaju blizanci. Innu i mala mini  cestiitke na mailim princevima!  Bila na kavi sa linolenom i tetom doktor- cure bilo je super- ponavljamo!!

----------


## Vrci

Evo još jedan  :Laughing: 

U 12.tj doktor nagađao da bi bio dečko, danas na kraju 16.tj opet drugi doktor rekao da mu izgleda kao muško

Moja beba je u nekim mjerama napredna, u nekima točna za tjedan. Idući pregled za 4tj, ako dr. H ne ode iz Betaplusa  :Sad:  Onda ne znam gdje ćemo i što ćemo, taman se ponadala kod njega ići na sve preglede, i poslije na SD

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ajme pisulinaca, bit ce ovdje dovoljno i za suparnicku momcad  :Laughing: 

Cestitam cure  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Evo još jedan 
> 
> U 12.tj doktor nagađao da bi bio dečko, danas na kraju 16.tj opet drugi doktor rekao da mu izgleda kao muško


Vrci pa zar i ti  :Klap:

----------


## Vrci

:Laughing: 

A kaže da tako izgleda, muško... Danas nije radio 3d pa nisam ja ništa previše skužila  :Smile: 

Iako sam prvo više naginjala curici, od kad je prije mjesec dana bilo da je dečko, sad mi se baš sviđa ideja sinčića

----------


## Bluebella

> Iako sam prvo više naginjala curici, od kad je prije mjesec dana bilo da je dečko, sad mi se baš sviđa ideja sinčića


ma to je zaista tako nebitno. moj dragi je silno želio curicu, pa se privikao na činjenicu da je dečko, 
prije predzadnjeg pregleda sam ga zezala da možda sad ispadne curica na pregledu (iako nakon što amniocenteza pokaže spol nema više greške) pa je samo rekao da bi se osjećao kao da mu je netko sina uzeo. tak da... bitno da je sve ok, a curica ili dečko.. ah, bit će i drugo  :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

Točno... koliko strepim od pregleda do pregleda, bitno je da je sve ok. I nakon 2 godine i 3 negativne bete, bitno je samo da stiže beba

Muž je sretan, on od početka želi sina. Iako sam ja nakon transfera rekla: ako se primi, mislim da će biti muško. A inače mi kažu da sam vještica s takvim stvarima  :Laughing:

----------


## linalena

toliko lijepih vijesti pa za sve njih  :pivo:  samo kaj je u mojoj šalici toplo mlijeko s medom i ostatkom čokoladnog mlijeka od sinoć, cure predivno
ali ajme koliko dečeca, sada je vrijeme na kliku djevojčica , uostalom moraju imati s kime dečki plesati :alexis: 
Ja si doduše stalno govorim da mi je svejedno jer će ovo dijete nama biti jedino ali me tako žulja neizvjesnost i znatiželja. A i jučer sam "slučajno" malo gledala robicu i naravno nekkako najviše stajala na dijelu za curice, a zapravo sam sebi išla kupiti grudnjak.
Usput mjerila se jučer malo, cice 110 :Shock: , trbuh 106 :sherlock:  (da mi je znat od čega), bokovi 106 :Cool:

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure 
cestitke na momcima , sad je red da malo krenu cure da se pojavljuju cisto prosjek da poprave .
linalena ako tvoja bude cure moci ce da bira , posto je konkurencija sa deckima bas se povecala.

----------


## innu

> Ajme pisulinaca, bit ce ovdje dovoljno i za suparnicku momcad


 :Laughing: 
Vrci, bravo! Ajmo curice, red je na vas!

----------


## Ginger

Jutrooooo!!!

Ajme koliko lijepih vijesti  :Very Happy: 
I koliko deckica, cestitke svima!!!
Ja bih mogla slijedeci tjedan popraviti prosjek, mislim da je moje maleno curka  :Smile: 

E da, danas nam je okruglih 20 tt, tocno smo na pola  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

Cure, jel vas puno pije zeljezo?
Ja prestala piti neko vrijeme zbog stolice i bas sam bila malaksala
Otkad sam ga opet pocela piti, osjecam se bolje i srce mi vise ne nabija

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi  :Coffee: 

danas nas nekoliko zaokružuje tjedna, mi smo na 13+0
još koji dan pa smu u drugom tromjesječju, no ja sam već sigurna tamo - žgaravica se smanjila, koliko god da mi se spava imam dosta energije (i pssst sprema mi se, imam zapravo potrebu sve raskrčiti i pobacati nepotrebne stvari), trbušček se pokazuje i osjećam se lagano euforična i neizmjerno sretna

----------


## Vrci

Meni je čudno da mi je jučer dr računao da mi je termin dan prije, tj. da sam jučer bila 16tt. Po prvoj računici sam jučer 15+6. On to nekako računa od transfera, ne znam kako je dobio taj dan više  :Laughing: 
Kao ne računa po mengi, iako mi je punkcija bila na 14dc, njemu je kao školska 15dc... Totalno me zbunio. No ajd, dan simo-tamo. Ja ću si računati po mengi da sam danas puni tjedan  :Cool:

----------


## butterfly101

*innu* , *vrci*  :Very Happy:  ma bravo za pišonje .... a stvarno ih ima, al kad krenu curke bit će natjecanja ko će koju!

*prag* drž se  :Love: 

*snupi* super za bebicu, možda kod idućeg pregleda otkrijete spol....hm,možda curka!

----------


## tigrical

> Vrci, bravo! Ajmo curice, red je na vas!


Evo draga ja bi se predbilježila za curku! Da vašim dečkima na kavi razbijem prosjek...

----------


## vatra86

curke!!
cestitam na pišonjima! stvarno ih ima...
Vrci super da je curka da malo rauzbije tu "monotoniju"...  :Wink: 

ooooo vidi naše *Tigrice*!!!  :Kiss: 

i ja bi curicu, jer su oko nas same cure, ali nekako ipak osjecam da je dečko, jedva cekam da dodje taj tjedan da se vidi..

----------


## Bluebella

> Cure, jel vas puno pije zeljezo?
> Ja prestala piti neko vrijeme zbog stolice i bas sam bila malaksala
> Otkad sam ga opet pocela piti, osjecam se bolje i srce mi vise ne nabija


ja pijem željezo od Twinlaba i još ga ima u prentalu.
nemam problema sa stolicom jer jedem puno grožđa, šljiva, jabuka i smokava  :Mljac:  ipak je sad sezona toga svega.. a u pričuvi imam još i sirup od šljiva i smokava ako zapne kaj  :Laughing:

----------


## Muma

*vatra* vidim da se mijenjaju avatari...bravo!  :Zaljubljen: 
*snupi* super za lijepe vijesti s pregleda! Još sad riješiš taj urin i bit će sve 5.
Ja sam mami danas preotela stetoskop da se malo družim sa svojim mališanom. Naletjela sam na kalendaru trudnoće da bi sad već mogli i čuti srčeko preko trbuha golih uhom...pa stoga... da ja pokušam malo detaljnije. I evo...slušam i ništa, čak me lupa direktno u stetić i apsolutno ništa ne čujem  :neznam:  Pokušat ću još, baš me zanima...

----------


## željkica

Ooooooo  :Klap:  *Vrci* na frajeru, koja će to ekipa bit!!!!!!!!
*snupi* super za bebicu  :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

hvala curke, ja sam dr rekla ako vidi spol da mi ne kaze jedino ako mu samo ne izleti! Ja bi sina a moj mouz navija za curicu. Jos dok smo bili u mb na prvom postupku rekao jer na mogu "spol" i da bude curica pa se biologica nasmijala rekla jos mi i boju ociju birali, :D.Vidim da ste skupile vec cjelu musku momčad!

----------


## Ginger

Bbella ma meni ni to silno voce nije pomoglo, ne znam kaj je bilo...
Al meni je izgleda stvarno falilo zeljeza, jer sam bila bas malaksala
E da, grozdje uopce ne jedem jer mi izaziva stravicne grceve- u prvoj t sam mislila da sam dobila trudove

Tigrice  :Kiss:  sto te lijepo vidjeti ovdje

----------


## frka

Ginger, Mojca je spominjala neko željezo koje ne ometa probavu. mislim da se zove Tot-hema i čini mi se da se tu teže nabavlja...

----------


## luc

Moram opet raditi ogtt,tlak dobar a ja u tjedan dana dobila tri kile.

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi  :Coffee: 

Luc samo ti to ponovi a mi držimo fige da je samo fina papica u pitanju. Ja znam za trudnicu koja trpa u sebe a nije dobila niš kila i to bilo sumnjivo i ostavili je u bolnici zbog dijabetesa. Ja ne kužim zakaj je sumnjivi prirast težine ako jedemo??

Ja isto jedem dosta voća, ali i stvari koje zatvaraju tipa čokoladni sladoled, i zasada sam zadovolnja jer najčešće imam stolicu ujutro kada popijem laganu slatku kavicu; no ako to ne krene onda me čitav dan šrafa unutra. A kada se jednom zatvorim tak zna biti i 3 dana. I ajme, vjetrovi me muče bez obzira na stolicu i kaj jedem. Baš sam svinja, prdim podrigujem - veli meni muž: da se bar ja mogu podrignut na običnu vodu

tigrice  :Zaljubljen: 

koja se od vas nada doć na forumsku kavicu?

----------


## Muma

Jutro cure!
*luc* držim fige da je sve super! Javi nam rezultat.
*snupi* valjda si prva koja ne želi saznati spol - svaka čast. Ja ne bih mogla da me ubiješ.
*tigrical*  :Love:  javi nam se češće!
Ja imam problema s probavom u zadnje vrijeme. Dok nisam pila magnezij bilo je sve 5, a od kad sam ga uvela, sami problemi sa stolicom - ko da sam ukleta. Ne pomaže ni hrpa voća koju pojedem, ni sjemenke,ni kava...ništa. Eto brojim dane od kad me wc vidio.  :Sad:  Uz sve to, izgleda da mi se upalila bartholinijeva žlijezda  :drek:  pa planiram napad na nju...
Ja bih rado na kavicu, ali da je za vikend, tjedan mi baš ne paše...osim ako se uspijem izorganizirati (uvijek se tome nadam, i uvijek nešto iskrsne  :Sad: )

----------


## željkica

jutro ja ću duplu kavicu da me razbudi opet sam loše spavala leđa i bubreg me rasturali  :cupakosu: 
*Snupi* svaka čast šta ne želiš znat spol ja nisam mogla dočekat da saznam!

----------


## linalena

ja isto jedva čekam, jer onda idem polako gledati najljepše stvarčice koje sam kupovala u životu. Iako mi je doista svejedno, samo da je živo, zdravo i sretno

Sinoć ležimo i tako malo se grlimo prije spavanja i ajme kako me obuzelo veselje da će uskoro između nas biti bebica, mislim da ću prvih mjeseci samo gledati u to djetešce. I ozbiljno razmišljam nabaviti ono kaj se stavi u kindač ispod bebe da provjerava dal beba diše

----------


## Muma

> I ozbiljno razmišljam nabaviti ono kaj se stavi u kindač ispod bebe da provjerava dal beba diše


?????????????????????????? informiraj neznalice

----------


## butterfly101

Jutro cure... Vidim problemi sa "stolicom"! Ja od kad pijem mg obavljam i po dva puta. Muma probaj jesti manje voca,ono ipak nadima i teze se probavlja. 
Linalena prvi put cujem za taj aparat,pojasni malo,sta je to?

----------


## vatra86

Jutro curke!

*Snupi* meni je oduvijek bila zelja da me spol iznenadi na porodu, ali s obzirom da svi govore da je decko a to bi bilo kod nas kao da si dobio na lotu, zeljela bih znati, a i vidjela bi na ultrazvuku jer uvijek gledam u ekran, i dosta se kuzim.. ali svaka ti cast!!

Ja nemam problema sa stolicom za sad, jedem voce, jabuke, narance, kruske, smokve... i imam svaki dan stolicu, nego ja imam problem s mokrenjem, kad mi se mokri, sjednem na skoljku i cekam jedno jednu minutu da krenem piskiti, da li je to normalno ili da idem na neki pregledic, nista me ne pece, niti boli, jedino kad se popiskim osjetim ligamente..

Linalena daj malo vise info o tom aparaticu...  :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

Joj ja sam isto mislila o tome, kao i o onom uzv kojim mogu čuti srce bebe dok sam trudna. Ali bojim se da bih time još više hranila svoje paranoje...

----------


## vatra86

Argenteeee???? Ste jos u komadu??

Luc ja isto mislim da nije stvar u seceeru ako zena malo vise kila dobije, ne brini nista, sve ce biti ok

----------


## Ginger

> Joj ja sam isto mislila o tome, kao i o onom uzv kojim mogu čuti srce bebe dok sam trudna. Ali bojim se da bih time još više hranila svoje paranoje...


Vrci, skroz si u pravu
I da znate, brige nikad ne prestaju, samo jedna zamijeni drugu...
Mame imaju posebnu sposobnost za to, vjerujte mi
Evo, ja se od jutra zderem kak je moja malena u vrticu, je li jako tuzna, jer je jutros plakala  :Sad: 
Onda, neki dan padne starija na bok, a ja muzu odmah: da joj nije pukla slezena  :ludjakinja:
Tako da...nikakvi aparati niti bilo sto drugo vam nece pomoci da se manje brinete  :Smile: 

Frka, thnx, zaboravila sam na to..
Ma inace sam ga dobro podnosila, al ne znam sta sad bi...6 dana nisam imala stolicu
Na kraju sam i prokrvarila dok je krenulo, a ja se smrzla da nije vaginalno krvarenje-srecom nije bilo

Muma sad stvarno moramo na kaficu, da se izjadamo
I nagovorimo snupi da pita za spol  :Laughing:

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure
ginger sad me bas ubi u pojam ja jedva cekam da se sve zavrsi pa da malo odmorim mozak od svega , od glupih strahova i razmisljanja a ti tako utjesi kako nema odmora.
mi se spremamo u setnju kod cike dr imamo danas sastanak i po obicaju vrijeme uzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasnooooo spoooooooro prolazi , i da ovo nam je prvi put da sami idemo na uz bez mm.

----------


## linalena

> ?????????????????????????? informiraj neznalice


http://www.babyland.si/otroska-trgov...FcNb3godWVgA8A

----------


## luc

Imam secer 8.7 a danas sam 35+4. Valjda necu morat u bolnicu.

----------


## bubekica

i, oce bit koja trudnica?
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/81793-Post-GO-ZG-kavica

----------


## Muma

Aha, malo poboljšani babyphone. Ja ću svakak kupiti babyphone, samo zato da maknem paranoju virkanja u sobu i konstantnog provjeravanja bebe.
*Ginger* je, stvarno bi morale, nađemo se negdje na pola puta da nije daleko ni tebi ni meni  :Laughing:  A *snupi* se prošeta tih 5 minuta. Inače, sjetila sam te se jučer dok je tetkica govorila prognozu navečer, ambrozija na vrhuncu  :Nope:

----------


## Muma

Uh *luc*, hvala Bogu da si pred kraj. Nadam se da ćeš samo doma regulirati prehranu još tih par tjedana.

----------


## vatra86

Ma ja imam babyphone, kad mi necakinja dodje i kad ide spavati ukljucimo to i super stvar, ne moras stalno provjeravati, a cujes kad se probudi.

----------


## Argente

Jel me netko tražio  :Grin: 
Sinek se još ne da od mamice, a i ja volim da je tu na sigurnom.

----------


## innu

> Jel me netko tražio 
> Sinek se još ne da od mamice, a i ja volim da je tu na sigurnom.


Ljubi ga majka :Grin:  ajde, još maalo!

----------


## tigrical

Hej curke! Tu sam ja, čitam vas svaki dan ali sam opet otišla na moj otok uživat u čarima ljeta još malo, pa mi se neda palit komp a na mobu ne mogu puno pisat (izbriše mi nekad). 
Kod mene sve super. Kao da mi nije ništa...tu i tamo mi zasmrdi ili zamiriši nešto previše pa mi se digne želudac. Ali noć...užas stalno pišam i bole me cice kad spavam potrbuške a drugačije ne mogu. 
Naručila sam se u Zg na kombinirani probir. Jel' bila koja? Kako izgleda pregled?

----------


## Sonja29

Ginger ako ti treba tothema javi kupit cu ti i poslat.
Argente jos malo i stize sinek <3
Citam vas cesto ali nemam sto pisati  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

tigrica, kombinirani ti je vađenje krvi+detaljniji uzv. Ništa posebno  :Smile:

----------


## anddu

Joj cure samo da vas kratko pozdravim. U nedostatku vremena ovo je i dalje moja omiljena (i jedina) tema koju pratim. I veliki potpus na Ginger - vase brige ce rodenje bebaca tek poceti. Zato uzivajte u trudnoci koja je meni, vjerovali ili ne falila naon poroda. Zapravo falilo mi je ono lupkanje moje curke a mama mi je govorila da nisam normalna jer je sad tu kraj mene  :Smile:

----------


## Kikica1

Bome mu je stvarno dobro!

----------


## sanda1977

> Joj cure samo da vas kratko pozdravim. U nedostatku vremena ovo je i dalje moja omiljena (i jedina) tema koju pratim. I veliki potpus na Ginger - vase brige ce rodenje bebaca tek poceti. Zato uzivajte u trudnoci koja je meni, vjerovali ili ne falila naon poroda. Zapravo falilo mi je ono lupkanje moje curke a mama mi je govorila da nisam normalna jer je sad tu kraj mene


aaaaaaaaaaaaa ovo potpisujem...isto tako mi fali lupkanje....
samo da vas pozdravim i zaželim mirne trudnoće i brz porod....
mi se mazimo i odlično se snalazimo! 
pusa svime  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## matahari

> Hej curke! Tu sam ja, čitam vas svaki dan ali sam opet otišla na moj otok uživat u čarima ljeta još malo, pa mi se neda palit komp a na mobu ne mogu puno pisat (izbriše mi nekad). 
> Kod mene sve super. Kao da mi nije ništa...tu i tamo mi zasmrdi ili zamiriši nešto previše pa mi se digne želudac. Ali noć...užas stalno pišam i bole me cice kad spavam potrbuške a drugačije ne mogu. 
> Naručila sam se u Zg na kombinirani probir. Jel' bila koja? Kako izgleda pregled?


Ne stignem puno čitati ili sam na drugim temama, pa mi je + promaknuo. Čestitam draga!!!

----------


## Argente

> i bole me cice kad spavam potrbuške a drugačije ne mogu.


Tako je i meni bilo ali prošlo me krajem 1.trimestra, valjda kad je izraslo što je imalo (oko broj i pol)...onda sam nastavila peštat trbuh do cca 8mj.

----------


## vatra86

Cure dobro jutro!
Moram reci da me od jucer pucaju hormoni i to kao nikad do sad. Stalno mi se place, a na svaku sitnicu se i rasplacem, kao da pucam po savovima, kao da se u meni nakupilo dosta toga i da to moram izbaciti, sva sam bezvoljna, pogubljena... Ne znam sta se desava i kad ce mi to proci, ali samoj sebi idem na zivce..
Morala sam se malo izjadati...

----------


## spodoba

Dobro jutro trudnice!
Jesu li se svi vratili s mora i godisnjih odmora?

Mi smo danas ravno 35+0 i nemrem vjerovati obzirom da smo se oko gospe zafrkavali s skracenim cervixom V forme i na pregled morala u bolnicu.
Prosli tjedan je na UZ bilo sve ok..cervix je bio 3cm, T forme, cura je cak bila zbrisala iz male zdjelice. Procijenjena je na 2800g.
Jos sam na utricima i magneziju, koje svecano namjeravamo ukinuti s 36+0  :Very Happy:

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure stize kafica za spavalice  :Coffee: 
mi juce  se opet mjerili i fino rastemo , izgleda da uzivaju , jedino sto sa mnom nije zadovoljan nesto mu ne izgledam bas najbolje tako da sam dobila hrpu uputnica da vadim krv ponovo , pa sledece sedmice opet kontrola. sad smo 14+5 .

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi lijepi i okrugli , zahvaljujem na kavici al tak mi je da trebam još jednu  :Coffee: 

zbudila se u 3 i jedno sat i pol bauljala po dnevnom, a mm otišao danas na službenjak i sada sam se tak fino naspavala. Ne sjećam se kada asm se digla iza 8 - i sada sam mamurna, sva pokočena. E da i bez pesa sam, ajme koja tišina

Vatro ajme i ja ti se tak rasplačem, onak sve mi se brada trese od jecaja. A razlozi budu svakojaki, no najupečatljiviji mi je kada je padala kiša a ja plačem zbog ptičica koje su vani na kiši :psiholog: 
A poslije ode u Petrovu po novu zalihu injekcija pa kod mame, ajme valda ću izdržati koji sat s njom nasamo - već znam kaj me čeka - ležanje a ona mi masira stopala i pritom moli, pa šopanje na raznorazne načine a onda joj nemoj se zdebljati. Kada sam tako zadnji put bila počelo mi ono smeđarenje. Ne znam zakaj maminu pažnju osjećam ko strašan teret

Svima za tjedne a posebno finalisticama, još malo cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I imam 2 nova simptoma: strašnu količinu celulita po nogama i dlake po trbuhu, posebno iznad pupka

----------


## Muma

*vatra*, *linalena* sve o čemu pričate ... tako mi je poznato, a valjda svima nama! Kao prvo, emocije - kaos, rasplakala sam se kod starca pričajući kak mi je došla žena s klincom prosjačit na vrata...ali *linalena*, ovo s ptičicama  :Laughing:  nadmašila si me!
I straaaaašno me živcira kaj se starci ponašaju ko da sam od stakla, ne daj Bože da se moram voziti u busu ili vlaku sat vremena, nema dizanja dupenca da slučajno odem po nešto u kuhinju jer će oni....i još bezbroj takvih situacija. Ali najgore mi je kaj još uvijek strepe nad mojom trudnoćom...a meni treba da vjeruju u mene i bebača! Ili dok svekrva kaže "nemojte još ništa kupovati da se na kraju jako ne razočarate"  :Storma s bičem:   :voodoo:   :Shock:  WTF? Da kupim vilu svojoj nerođenoj bebi...kakve veze to ima s mogućim razočaranjem ako...ne želim ni nastaviti? 
Zato mi vjerujemo u nas  :Love:

----------


## linalena

joj da Muma, moja mama ni ne želi gledati slikice s UZVa

I da se pohvalim -sinoć bili intimi, ja bila sva masna od ulja a kako je mm dragao trbuh tako je malo po malo stvar eksalirala. Cer od uha do uha. Samo da ne pomislite nije to bio sex u onom izravnom smislu. Drugi put od tamno negdje 15.6.

----------


## željkica

jutro iako je meni već popodne s obzirom od kad ne spavam opet leđa i bubreg u duetu!

sex??hm hm šta je to,ja uopće nemam volje za tim ,kakvo je stanje kod vas? reka je mm da je njemu kao i popovima a ja mu kažem ne dragi tebi je i gore imaš mene pokraj sebe a nema ništa  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Ma da* linalena*, moji virnu u slike, nasmiju se...ali ja osjetim sve ono preostalo kaj fali u tom njihovom osmijehu  :Sad:  malo su se pomakli s mjesta, ali treba im još puuuuuno.
Ha ha ha, istina *željkica*, gore nego popu...ja sam se baš nabrijala za sex, planirala sva se srediti i onda skužim tu glupu bartholinijevu da me zeza...sve palo u vodu. A mm svaki dan pita kakvo je stanje  :Rolling Eyes:  Ali je razuman, zna da se to još može zakomplicirati pa je rekao "hebeš sex, bitno da budete vi dobro, stignemo dok rodiš"  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

mi inače imamo onaj jastuk za bočno spavanje između nas, pa se zezamo da kako kome dođe volja malo se namjesti na njega/nju

----------


## Vrci

Ajme koliko ste se raspisale  :Smile: 

Linalena, i ja čini mi se imam više celulita. I ispucalih sitnih vena po bedrima, to sam imala i prije  :Sad:  I mislim da sam na grudima vidjela prvu striju...aaah 

Što se tiče slika s uzv, moji bi ih stalno gledali. Sad su bili tužni što nije rađen 3d i što nema neke lijepe slike gdje se kuži što se vidi  :Laughing: 

Seks ništa od dan prije transfera... Prvo je mene više bilo strah, sad kad je vidio uzv i bebu niti muž se ne usudi. Tako da će seks očito čekati negdje iduće proljeće  :Laughing:

----------


## butterfly101

jutro cure...kava i sex, dobar početak dana   :Grin: 

*muma* a baš sam htjela pitat kako b.žljezda!

ja se noćas u snu rastezala i nesto me probolo na lijevoj strani trbuha, više nema šanse zaspati od brige...često se budim a popodne ne mogu spavati

----------


## luc

Ej! Evo mene sa svetig duha. Trebam napravit suk profil. Jel netko zna di to radim u zagrebu,treba se naruciti i kolko se ceka nalaz?

----------


## Muma

> *muma* a baš sam htjela pitat kako b.žljezda!


Ne pogoršava se, čak je malo bolje, čini mi se i da se taj "grumenčić" smanjio pa je skroooz malen, samo je još blaga oteklina. Sve dok se ne pogoršava, dobro je. A u utorak ću vidjeti s ginićkom...

----------


## frka

> "stignemo dok rodiš"


nek ne bude presiguran u to  :lool:

----------


## sybylle

Linalena, dobru si temu načela  :Smile:  Sad mi je lakše kad vidim da nismo jedini koji su u prošla tri mjeseca samo dva put izveli nešto kao sex  :Grin:  Na početku nas je oboje bilo strah, a s obzirom da na prošlom pregledu doktorica nije ništa rekla, ja sam si to shvatila kao da bi sad i smjeli...ali moj muž nije  :Razz:

----------


## Bluebella

> nek ne bude presiguran u to


frka nemoj to pisati  :Laughing:  pusti nas da maštamo u teškim trenutcima... ja računam na poslije poroda  :Cool: 
od nakon transfera smo samo jednom  :Sad:  dragi se boji pipnuti me, a ja bi htjela... stalno ga zezam da smo ko dva cimera.

----------


## željkica

ha ha nešto kao sex  :Laughing:  tako je bilo i kod nas, a ja sam sad na antibioticima pa vjerovatno i nesmimo,pitam ja dr. di sam ja dobila tu infekciju a on meni od muža a ja mu kažem eeee dr od njega sigurno nije, nije me taka ne pamtim  :Laughing:

----------


## Vrci

Da li vi koje pijete Elevit imate problema s tamnijom stolicom?
Ja sam se baš bila prepala, nije mi bilo jasno. Ali kažu da to može biti od željeza. I pijem čaj od koprive, za koji isto kažu da ima željeza, pa valjda je od toga... Ne znam da li da paničarim  :Laughing:

----------


## Bluebella

cure jel kojoj od vas počelo curiti mlijeko/kolostrum?
jučer popodne sam malo odspavala i probudim se kad po majici mokre fleke. do sada je bilo samo koja kap kad bi stisnula bradavice, a sad je eto krenulo samo od sebe curiti...

----------


## matahari

:Grin: 




> nek ne bude presiguran u to

----------


## Muma

> nek ne bude presiguran u to


He he he, ma sinulo je meni odmah, ali nakon tak lijepo sročene rečenice nisam jadnika odmah htjela zbedirati...to uvijek stignem  :Rolling Eyes: 

A mi smo uveli sex s kondomom, majko moja, nakon toliko sexa bez zaštite moja "gđica dotična" nije navikla na te gumice i poludjet ću kak me svrbi još par dana poslije  :Mad:  Ali nije da smo često aktivni, rijeeeetko. Bila sam pun o više nabrušena na sex dok sam imala zabranu, čim je zabrana maknuta, to više nije to  :facepalm:  Ljudska psiha...

*Bluebella* ja još nemam tih briga...ali nije to ništ loše...bar mislim...
*Vrci* od željeza jest tamnija stolica (iako ga ja ne pijem, za sad), ko i od cikle...

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam sad u popodnevnom spavanju sanjala seks, valjda od ovih priča to  :Laughing:

----------


## boss

sex sta je to jel se to mozda jede ?

----------


## snupi

ali ste lude , prvo jede lude kombinacije, sad sad vam se jos i sexa , za sad nemam ni jedan od tih prohtjeva!Bluebella znaci  da  su ti proradile  mljecne zljezne,k neki dan sam slusala o tome pa su rkle zene koje poznam sa iskustvom da je to normalno , a one jos doje djecu a ta  djeca imaju dvije godine!

----------


## vatra86

Sex? Do sada sam ga samo sanjala i dozivljavala orgazme u snu..a nisam jos isla u realizaciju, ali mislim da cu uskoro jer je..... "Vruce"....  :Laughing:

----------


## Vrci

Mene uopće ne "svrbi" za seks  :Laughing:  Jedino mi se zna uvući u san, ali ovako...nekako nemam potrebu

----------


## željkica

ja ni neznam jel smin nisam dr ni pitala pošto pijem antibiotike- :neznam:  e kao da znam bi navalila na muža moš mislit  :Laughing:

----------


## linalena

pa da pazite se sexa da ne zatrudnite :Cool:  ups pa već ste trudne = najbolja kontracepcija

pokušavam preživjeti dan bez spavanca i eto 6 navečer a ja jedva gledam

----------


## luc

Ja sad na wcu,obrisem krv. Pomjesana je sa vaginaletom pa je kao roza. Valjda mi to ije vec cep. U prvoj trudnoci mi je porod isto poceo ko sa mengom a danas me je normalno doktorica pregledala,nije bila gruba.nisam se jos pripremila na to!

----------


## Vrci

Baš sam čitala da je dosta cura za seks u trudnoći dobilo savjet da koriste kondome ili vadi ga van metodu, jer nešto iz sperme omekšava cerviks

Još i ta gnjavaža, pogotovo kad nije u službi kontracepcije  :Laughing:

----------


## linalena

Luc jel ti to možda upravo od pregleda?? često je lagano krvarenje iza 

jeli prošlo??

----------


## butterfly101

Evo ja sad svratim da vidim sta se od jutros izdesavalo...hehe...kad ono vi jos o sexu,nisam se htjela petljat u tu temu jer stvarno vise neznam kako se to radi XD

 Bluebella meni jos nije pocelo nista curkati. Mislim da to ne treba biti lose.

----------


## luc

Neznam od cega je. Jos je iscurilo krvave sluzi i jos tu i tamo nesto slini. Reko doktor ako ne prestane ili se pojaca moram na hitnu. Beba se mice tak da nije jos nikakva panika al sam se bas prestrasila.

----------


## butterfly101

Luc moguce da je od pregleda,mene uvijek malo boli kad mi guraju onaj spekulum (valjda se stisla jer je ne koristim), a poslije pregleda me zna peckati . Nadam se da nije strasno i da ce ti se umirit, mozda koja kapilarica pukla.

----------


## Muma

Jutroooo (nakon neprospavane noći)...kava, čaj, bilo kakav "podizač", sve nudim  :Smile: ...u zamjenu za informaciju  :Laughing:  boli grlo, začepljen nos - kaj uopće smijem uzeti?
*luc* nadam se da je bilo krvarenje od pregleda, ipak smo puno osjetljivije a ti si skoro do termina...
Šaljem vam svima kisses &hugs, odoh malo danas u shopping preko granice (a baš mi se posložilo s tom prehladom  :Sad: )

----------


## boss

muma mozda je najbolji onaj stari babski lijek , uzmes platnenu pelenu ili pamucnu krpu kakvu natopis rakijom i preko premazes medom i sa tim zavijes vrat i to tako ostavis ja uglavnom prespavam sa tim i meni uvijek ko rukom odneseno ujutro bude. racunam prirodno a ne moze stetiti.



 dobro jutro ja cu kafu da dodjem sebi.

----------


## vatra86

Jutro...ja bi jos spavala...al dolazi necakinja na cuvanje, ima 2 god..

Za prehladu? Fiziolosku ili onaj Sterimaris spray kako se vec zove, u nos... A za grlo, to sto rece Boss, caj, med, one pastile smiju trudnice, joooj kako se zovu...s nekim lisajem  :Laughing:  sjetit cu se... Puuno tekucine!

----------


## vatra86

Pastile se zovu Isla, od islandskog lisaja..znam da ga smiju trudnice i dojilje

E pitanje s obzirom da ne prakticiramo sex, da li vi radite nekakve vjezbe da odrzite misice u formi iiiiii da li masirate međicu, to smo ucili u skoli davnih dana..

Argente???

----------


## Muma

Hvala cure!

*vatra* ja ne vježbam ništa, ali evo jučer sam saznala da ima kod nas joga za trudnice pa ako dobijem dozvolu od ginekologice u utorak, odmah startam...

----------


## linalena

> valjda se stisla jer je ne koristim.


  :Laughing: 




> Pastile se zovu Isla, od islandskog lisaja..znam da ga smiju trudnice i dojilje
> 
> E pitanje s obzirom da ne prakticiramo sex, da li vi radite nekakve vjezbe da odrzite misice u formi iiiiii da li masirate međicu,


da te Isla pastile, čaj od kadulje za grgljat grlo
pokušavam Kegelove ali nisam baš sigurna da radim dobro, oduvijek imam problema sa izoliranjem pojedinog mišića - ajme kada se sjetim joge i sada opustimo prvo nožne prste pa listove ..... a ja koji vrag kak????

ko je ono reko da će joj muž masirati međicu? ja čak ni ne znam kaj je to međica? :Predaja: 

jutro, a mi započeli dan s toplim sendvičima, mmmm a na ručak idemo kod prijatelja, prvi puta odkada sam trudna da se ponosno pokažemo, sve me trema lovi

----------


## luc

Jutro! Nema jutros ni traga jedino ak nece opet pocet dok obavljam svakodnevne obveze. I moja dvogodisnjakinja je prehladena. Mi imamo domaci sirup od trpuca i secera,koristimo ga cim pocne curit nos i prestane za jedan dan.
Jucer me pregledala sa prstom ali imam neke bakterije pa pijem antibiotike i paralerno stavljam vaginalete. 
Nek ema priceka jos bar tjedan dana da jos malo dobi na kilaz a i nisam jos 37 tjedana pa ce biti nedonosce.

----------


## Argente

> Argente???


Prisutna.  :Cekam: 
Cilj je potući medonijin rekord.

----------


## linalena

cure ja imam dost vodenasti iscjedak, zapravo ko da se dole strašno znojim, nema baš ni boje ni smrada - to je normalno jel?? čak mi se čini da ako nosim dnevni uložak (a našla neke bez najlona unutra) mi se čini da se brže osjeti malo neugodan miris tako da ih ne korisitim više već se presvučem kroz dan


Argente a koji si dan?? čekamo te no nemoj tak dugoooo :štrika:

----------


## Argente

Meni je isto tako, od početka mijenjam bar troje gaće dnevno.
Dan 286.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Samo da vas pozdravim pošto sam bila često na ovoj temi, kako mi je čudno da više nisam trudna a do prije par dana sam imala ogroman trbuh koji je preko noći nestao...mi se evo oporavljamo od poroda i uživamo u malom dječaku rođenom prije 5 dana, često papa pa slabo stignemo spavati, surfati i sve ostalo ali vrijedi odricanja!

----------


## saan

Mimi draga!  Čestitam na malom deckicu<3 uzivaj

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure 
mala mimi sretno vam i uzivajte u druzenju, sad kad si napokon docekala da ga mozes uzeti u svoje ruke.
linalena sto se tice vodenog iscjedka ja sam cula iz prica da se to zna desavati u trudnoci da organizam sam sebe na taj nacin stiti  i cisti od infekcija tj da je to prirodan proces, e sad to su price cula rekla kazala ja u price koje nisu od dr bas i ne vjerujem al tako pricaju mlade mame oko mene.

----------


## vatra86

Dobro jutro, ne znam koji me je vrag natjerao da se pribudim tako rano kad ne moram...
Al kuham finu kavicu... Za dorucak
tostici..

Znam da je normalno imati bolove u trbuhu, samo je pitanje kakve? Mene unutra sve steze, malo lijevo, malo desno, pa kao da trebam dobiti M, nisu bas ugodni, jucer sam prelezala dan jer me non stop
bolio..

Argente, mislim na tebe!

----------


## Muma

Jutarce!
*MM* uživajteeeeee!
*vatra* svakakvi bolovi su mogući u toj fazi, samo da nije prejako.  :Undecided:  Ali sve su to čari trudnoće. Ima i gorih  :Wink:  I hvala za kavicu, danas mi treba više nego inače. Tostić mogu i preskočiti (jučer sam dobila toliko masnu pizzu vani da sam mislila da ću povraćati, vjerujte, takvu niste ni vidjele a kamo li jele. Da znam mađarski pozvala bi si kuhara na raport  :voodoo: )
*Argente* sve mislimo na tebe!
Odoh do placa, uživajte u lijepom jutru!

----------


## tina29

jutrooooooooooooooooo!!!
evo mene napokon na kompu a i napokon doma,moja kupaona je u samom finišu tako da jedva čekam ponedjeljak da si mogu sve posložiti i uživati........
*MM* uživajte,puse!
*argenete* nas zeza ko i medonija!  :Smile: 
cure uživajte mi,ja odoh pomagat čistit kolko mogu,možete si zamislit kakav mi je stan  :drama:

----------


## 123beba

ako smijem i ja bih se ovdje poslužila kavicom!  :Smile:  I usput vam serviram kolačiće...

Linalena, sve trudnice koje ja znam su imale popilično pojačan iscjedak tijekom trudnoće (i ja, naravno...) tako da ne brineš.

Pusa svim bebačima u bušama i veliki pozdrav mamama!!!!!!!!!!! Uživajte!

----------


## tina29

ah da zaboravila sam čestitati na novim trudnočama,pregledima,ma samo nek se pišu lijepe vijesti jer ipak je to najljepše....
sretno svima da ne nabrajam jer ne stignem sve isčitati i popamtiti uz svoj trudnički mozkić  :Smile: 
puseeeeeeeeeee!

----------


## sybylle

Kakvo zatišje ovdje danas...svi valjda odmaraju negdje na suncu...meni je bio idealan dan za kuhat punjene paprike pa da se nađe za nekoliko puta  :njam: 
*Mala Mimi*, čestitam, uživaj sad sa svojim dečkićem.
Imam i pitanjce-možda netko ima sličnu "poteškoću". Zadnji tjedan nisko s desne strane osjećam zatezanje, kao bol u mišiću, dok se umorim, ustajem ili mijenjam položaj. Pregled imam za 2 tjedna pa razmišljam ima li potrebe da idem k doktorici ranije zbog toga...ne bih željela bez razloga paničariti.

----------


## željkica

*sybylle*,misliš na leđa?

----------


## Vrci

Meni se tako nešto zna događati dolje lijevo, kod stidne kosti. Kad pretjeram. Čim legnem i odmaram bude ok.

----------


## Muma

Vidi se da je vikend, sve smo nešto bile out. Moj je mališan danas prvi put štucao...koji smiješan osjećaj, osjećala sam vibracije i u rodnici.  :Smile:  Jedva čekam utorak da vidim koliko smo narasli i je li sve ok, mm se brine zbog kontrakcija, ali ja sam za čudo cool  :Cool: .
*tina29* pazi na sebe i bebača, još par tjedana, nek drugi rintaju  :Grin:

----------


## seka35

dugo me nije bilo ovdje ,ali vidim da ima puno novih mamica I  neke cak prepoznajem sto su u vrijeme kad I ja isle na postupke. mom djecaku ce sad dvoije godine I bas uzivamo! svakoj buducoj mamici zelim samo da budu uporne  I isplatit ce se!

----------


## vatra86

Cure pliz, ovo je prvi put da me malo trta tj.strah.osim stezanja ligamenata osjecam i kao grcenje maternice pred mengu i na tom mjestu iznad pubicne kosti gdje je maternica mi se stvrdne trbuh i kad grc popusti onda se smeksa...ali ja sam tek 13+4 i to mi je rano za bilo kakve kontrakcije, sta da radim?

----------


## Argente

Zvekni magnezij/utrić, lezi i ujutro pravac ginić.
Vjerojatno nije ništa ali neka ti to potvrdi doktor.

----------


## sybylle

> Meni se tako nešto zna događati dolje lijevo, kod stidne kosti. Kad pretjeram. Čim legnem i odmaram bude ok.


E da, točno tako, kod stidne kosti. Isto kad legnem, sve ok.

----------


## vatra86

Ima magnezija u vitaminima koje pijem 600 mg, samog nemam, moram kupiti...a utric sam mislila stavit prije spavanja... Bas sam citala malo po googlu, nije za se zafrkavati...  :Sad:

----------


## Muma

*vatra* sretno, držim fige da je sve ok (mora biti) i javi nam se čim obaviš!  :Kiss:

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi   :Coffee:  

Vatrice jel se smirilo? drž se i ajd doku

a nas dvije slavimo ulazak u drugo tromjesječje :Love:  a i ja imam frku - samo kaj je meni izgleda mjehur - pišam baš puno a  ne mogu reći i da pijem toliko, a kada se mjehur napuni ajme kako me boli, dok hodam sve me boli akko se bućka unutra a i nekoliko minuta poslije. Niš me ne boli dok pišam, ne peče. Razmišljam da pišam više zbog povećane količine krvi a možda i elevit nekako utječe, urin mi je skroz svjetao. A ja zapravo oduvijek imam problema s malim mjehurom.  Ata raznorazne zatezanja, ajme pa prepona pa ispod stidne kosti, pa ispod pupka, pa koža sastrane. Čak me i jajnici znaju pikati a dole unutar rodnice me zna baš pikati. Neki dan su me dosta mučili ti PMS grčevi al eto prošli. Možda to akko kaže da se beba raszvije u intervalima pa kako jače raste neke dane tako i te dane jači bolovi. Vjerujem onoj preporuci dok god nisu bolovi jaki nije za zabrinjavanje. A  opet ja imam stvarno visoki prag boli. Meni se zna stvrdnuti trbuh ali gornji dio tako da znam da je to od probave

----------


## mare41

lina, podsjetila si me na piskanje svakih 10 min, ovisno kako beba sjedne na mjehur, al ipak ne bi trebalo bolit, kazu da je ok kad bolovi prestanu kad se legne

----------


## željkica

jutro,evo i mene na kavici!
*vatrice* nadam se da je sve ok,javi se!
*lina*,meni beba leži na mjehuru tako mokrim često i boli,tako da se vjerovatno i tvoja smjestila tamo.

----------


## Ginger

Jutro komadi!

vatra, nadam se da je sve ok
Argente ~~~~~~~~ da se malac sto prije pokrene i da bude sto lakse
seka35 lijepo te vidjeti! ja mislila da si nam dosla objaviti novu trudnocu  :Smile: 

 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure eto i mene na kafi
sto se tice tih bolova i meni se to desava i stvrdne se , medjutim kod mene je to normalno postalo ja samo odmah legnem ili sjednem nadjem polozaj i smiri se.

----------


## Zima77

Mi danas na pregledu jedva čekam vidjet svoje zlato sutra punim 15 tj valjda će me skinut s utrica ,,,

----------


## vatra86

Cure moje evo mene, usrala sam se jutros i zaputila u bolnicu na pregled u 6 sati.isla sam piskiti malo prije 5 i kad sam se obrisala vidim sluz i crvenkaste boje.srce mi je skoro stalo. A te kontrakcije nisu se smirivale ni dok sam lezala. Ugl doktor je rekao da je to najvjerojatnije od rastezanja jer inace imam sve tegobe kao linalena, urin mi je dobar, i da je vjerojatno pukla koja kapilarica, dao mi je Duphastone i pp Normabel 2mg.ali da moze biti i neka bestija i da napravim briseve,ako se ne smiri onda hospitalizacija. Plakala sam ko kisna godina, jos kad sam dosla kaze meni sestra:e bas smo primili jednu takvu i sad je u radjaoni na abortusu...a ja gotova... Joooj kako mogu nesto tako reci... Isto me sve steze i piskim svakih pola sata ali to mi je razumljivo, ali bolovi kao M i jos se trbuh stvrdne..hmmm...e da i jos mi je rekao da sam u dovoljnim tjednima i da tijelo nece samo izbaciti plod, to su kontrakcije drugog uzroka...idem spavati sad..
Pusa svima, hvala sta se brinete...  :Kiss:

----------


## sybylle

> Mi danas na pregledu jedva čekam vidjet svoje zlato sutra punim 15 tj valjda će me skinut s utrica ,,,


Sretno na pregledu! Sigurno će biti baš lijepo vidjeti razigranu bebu danas  :Smile:  Jesi na pregledu kod svog doktora ili kod L. (čini mi se da si i ti bila kod njega u postupku)? Tko te skida s utrića? Mene još drži na 2x2 (ja u srijedu punim 15tj). Spominjao je nešto da bi možda došla i kod njega na pregled, ali mi to nema smisla kad 20. idem na anomaly scan kako mi je preporučio, a 24. opet kod svoje doktorice. 

*Vatra*, smjesti se sad u krevet i odmaraj! Držim fige da sve bude dobro. Mora biti. Ja sam prošli vikend imala obilni krvavi smeđi iscjedak s ugrušcima i baš sam se uplašila-odmah zvala doktora, rekao je odmarati, nastaviti s utrićima i sve bude ok. Tako je bilo-već za dva dana se sve u potpunosti smirilo.

----------


## Bluebella

*vatra* drago mi je da sve ok, odmaraj i čuvaj se. a za sestru koja te splašila mogu samo dodati  :Evil or Very Mad:  :oklagija:  baš nam još i to treba pored svega.

poslužujem se kavom jer ovaj moj malac me cijeli vikend kažnjavao skakajući po trbuhu po noći što sam u petak išla na proslavu obljetnice od firme i bila u štiklama od 20:30 do 03:00h, malac se od buke nije mogao namjestiti za spavanac  :lool:  a meni baš bilo lijepo među ekipom opet.

----------


## corinaII

Drage moja moja mala je prije dva dana bila jako jako aktivna. Osjećala sam je cijeli dan. I to kao da se cila ispremještala, to je prvi put da sam je bas kako osjećala i bili su jasni udarci. Sad je mirna osjetim blago lupkanje tu i tamo ali ni upola kao onaj dan. Jel to normalno ? Trudna 22tt.

----------


## željkica

*vatra* draga čuvaj se i samo odmaraj leži i ne mrdaj! :Love: bit će sve uredu! joj šta bi tu sestru  :voodoo:  baš je bezobrazna.

----------


## butterfly101

Corina moguce da je vec zauzela stav glava dole?noge gore,meni se malac isto tako rano namjestio pa se vjerojatno zato tako zivahno okretala! 

Vatra morat ces se malo vise pazit,odmaraj sto vise i zaboravi na vecinu kucanskih poslova.  Ja kad sam imala kontrakcije naredili mi 4 dana strogo mirovanje,lezanje na lijevom boku.Drzim fige da se sve umiri,ipak bolke lezat doma nego u bolnici! A za sestru nemam rijeci! Cuvaj se !

Cure,hvala na kavci,ja isto puno mirujem,mm me nista ne pusti da radim. Cuvajte bebice i mazite buse!

----------


## m2b

cure, sjećate li se kad ste najranije čule otkucaje?

U srijedu ću biti 6tt, mislila sam u četvrtak ili petak doktoru. Ne mogu više izdržati.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Bluebella

> cure, sjećate li se kad ste najranije čule otkucaje?
> 
> U srijedu ću biti 6tt, mislila sam u četvrtak ili petak doktoru. Ne mogu više izdržati.


trebalo bi se čuti na 6tt, mi smo išli na pregled 6+1 i srčeko je već dobrano kucalo.
bilo je par slučajeva da je kasnije srce prokucalo, mislim kod *sejle* ona je već i rodila.
držim  :fige:  za srijedu 
Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Vrci

vatra drži se. Vjerujem da će sve biti ok, ali lezi, miruj, surfaj i pričaj s bebom  :Smile: 


I meni se čulo srce na 6+1. Rekla mi je gin da se srce čuje 4tj od začeća

----------


## m2b

hvala!!!

Već imam dvogodišnjaka doma, i sad sam bila ponovo u postupku, beta je bila ogromna pa sam prije tjedan dana bila kod dr-a. Dvije GV!  :Shock:   još sam u šoku!!!  

Sad me zanima razvoj događaja dalje... prije 3-4 god sam imala par neusješnih T (izostanak otkucaja i krvarenje).

----------


## frka

ajme, vatra, onu sestru bi oklagijom! užas!

corina, sve je to normalo - imaju oni periode divljanja i mira, a koliko osjećaš bebu ovisi i o tome kako se okrene (možda je sad leđima prema tvom trbuhu).

----------


## Muma

*linalena* evo i ja se moram priključiti ekipi s problemima piškanja. Nikad nisam imala nikakvih problema, ali sad mi je svaki put tako čudan osjećaj, pritisak koji graniči s kontrakcijom dok idem piškiti. Valjda bebač čiča na mjehuru.
*vatra* dakle, za sad je sve ok, imaj to na umu...ništa strašno, sve se rasteže, smiri se s normabelčekom i odspavaj. Prvo to a onda odradiš briseve...step by step. A ovakve NEprofesionalce treba tući! Kaj joj je došlo da ti tak nešto govori? To je stvarno neprofesionalno i glupo. Zanemari!!! Nadam se da sutra budeš odlično!
*Zima77* sretno!
*Bluebella* i ja sam do sad odradila 2 dooobra izlaska u štiklama, djelim osjećaje (a i moj bebonja suosjeća s tvojim). Doduše, sad sam definitivno rekla štiklama doviđenja, 2 izlaska su bila dovoljna. Dalje mogu u papučama  :Laughing: 
*m2b* bit će to duplići  :ban:  Čestitam!

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam u petak kuma na vjenčanju. Kad sam nakon par mjeseci sad probala štikle, ostala sam u šoku  :Laughing: 

Lina, i meni je sad mokraća nekako svijetla, čini mi se od elevita. A stolica naravno prema crnoj boji, valjda od željeza...

----------


## Bluebella

> Ja sam u petak kuma na vjenčanju. Kad sam nakon par mjeseci sad probala štikle, ostala sam u šoku


ja ih nisam nosila od onog kobnog dana na poslu kad sam prokrvarila a to je bilo prije 6mj.... i kad sam ih obula bilo je kao da ih nikad nisam ni skinula.
inače... obožavam štikle i jedva čekam strpati malca u kolica i u štiklama šetati špicom  :Cool:  iako se svi smiju na to, jer eto kao nema šanse da ću ih htjeti nositi  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Vrci

Ja ih rijetko nosim, uglavnom ravno ili lagana peta. Zato mi je ovo neobično sad, dok se ne naviknem

----------


## Muma

Ma *Bluebella* nosi ih! Moj twin brother uvijek kaže "nema ništa ljepše od zgodne mlade mame"  :Grin:

----------


## vatra86

Malo sam spavala, a uzasno mi se spava i kad hodam ili stojim malo duze opet me uhvate, tako da sam na relaciji kauc-wc.. A i glava me boli od stresa valjda, sad sam uzela normabelcic pa me mozda malo uspava...

Citam vas, fora ste s tim stiklama i kako se bebice bune..  :Smile: 

Zima javi kako je proslo

----------


## vatra86

M2b cestitam ti na twinsima!!!! Nek bude skolski do kraja!!

----------


## tigrical

Vatra ❤

----------


## boss

vatra samo lezi odmaraj i drzi se , proce i to.
zima sretno danas

----------


## linalena

meni se vratila žgaravica  :Sad:

----------


## boss

e cure pronasla sam bolest od koje moj muz obolio , pa reko da vi preispitate svoje mozda su i vasi bolesni 
zove se Couvade sindrom  :Laughing:   znaci kad sam procitala shvatila sam da moj muz ima sve simptome ovog sindroma.

----------


## linalena

je moj jede ko i ja, i začudo raste ne trbuh istim tempom

----------


## m2b

hvala na čestitkama! :Smile: 
Ja sam još u šoku... pusta pitanja... Kako ćemo? oću li to moći? 
Postoji li negdje tema o višeplodnim trudnoćama???


Da se priključim temi, ni meni nema ništa ljepše za vidjeti od zgodne mamice.

----------


## butterfly101

Boss mi spadamo tu... mm raste trbuh u duetu samnom

----------


## butterfly101

Cure dali imate nekakav dobar popis za rodiliste i bebu,one prve stvari koje su bitne. Ne mogu nigdje naci nesto konkretno, sve mi izgleda jako opsirno i sa puno stvari koje se na kraju nece koristit.

----------


## Bluebella

> Cure dali imate nekakav dobar popis za rodiliste i bebu,one prve stvari koje su bitne. Ne mogu nigdje naci nesto konkretno, sve mi izgleda jako opsirno i sa puno stvari koje se na kraju nece koristit.


ja si sama napravila popis za rodilište čitajući forume i slušajući frendice kaj su one nosile, samo dodajem na listu.. kako je krenulo trebat će mi onaj najveći kofer  :Laughing:

----------


## boss

m2b imas na izazovi roditeljstva pa tu podtemu blizanci .
moj dragi ima i zelja sto se hrane tice znaci ja jedem ko svinja sve sto mi se servira a on ima prohjeve ko kakva trudnica.
butterfly ja ti mogu reci samo iz svog iskustva sto se tice iznosenja beba da nikad nisam koristila kapicu za glavu, pelene, benkicu , jaknice i ostale glup[osti koje se kupuju samo obucem u odjelca koje donesu pokrijem cebetom a ostalo vratim u vrecici kako sam i dobila , al to je sve od osobe do osobe sta ce iskoristiti i sta ce sve navuci na bebu pri izlasku , mada ja iz svog iskustva nagledala sam se nepotrebnih stvari gomilu.

----------


## Bluebella

> butterfly ja ti mogu reci samo iz svog iskustva sto se tice iznosenja beba da nikad nisam koristila kapicu za glavu, pelene, benkicu , jaknice i ostale glup[osti koje se kupuju samo obucem u odjelca koje donesu pokrijem cebetom


meni i butterfly je termin u 12mj i baš me zanima kako iznijeti bebu iz bolnice bez kapice na glavi  :Grin: 




> pokrijem cebetom


što je cebet  :Confused:

----------


## boss

cebe ili dekica ili deka
 ja kontala sad se sprema iscekuje,a ono 12 mjesec.

----------


## nov@

> Ja sam u petak kuma na vjenčanju. Kad sam nakon par mjeseci sad probala štikle, ostala sam u šoku 
> 
> Lina, i meni je sad mokraća nekako svijetla, čini mi se od elevita. A stolica naravno prema crnoj boji, valjda od željeza...


I mi bili u svadbi, do zadnjeg dana sam bila uvjerena da idem u štiklama i onda kad smo krenuli, u autu sam obula balerinke - kao samo do kad ne stignemo tamo al bila sam u njima do jutra  :Laughing:

----------


## boss

a sto se tice kapice ja nijednom djetetu to nisam stavljala i nijedno mi se nije vratilo, jer nema ga sta naduvati nece u grad ici vec u auto ugrijano iz auta u kucu ugrijanu.

----------


## Bluebella

> cebe ili dekica ili deka
>  ja kontala sad se sprema iscekuje,a ono 12 mjesec.


naša butterfly se boji tickera  :Laughing:

----------


## tina29

> *linalena* evo i ja se moram priključiti ekipi s problemima piškanja. Nikad nisam imala nikakvih problema, ali sad mi je svaki put tako čudan osjećaj, pritisak koji graniči s kontrakcijom dok idem piškiti. Valjda bebač čiča na mjehuru.
> *vatra* dakle, za sad je sve ok, imaj to na umu...ništa strašno, sve se rasteže, smiri se s normabelčekom i odspavaj. Prvo to a onda odradiš briseve...step by step. A ovakve NEprofesionalce treba tući! Kaj joj je došlo da ti tak nešto govori? To je stvarno neprofesionalno i glupo. Zanemari!!! Nadam se da sutra budeš odlično!
> *Zima77* sretno!
> *Bluebella* i ja sam do sad odradila 2 dooobra izlaska u štiklama, djelim osjećaje (a i moj bebonja suosjeća s tvojim). Doduše, sad sam definitivno rekla štiklama doviđenja, 2 izlaska su bila dovoljna. Dalje mogu u papučama 
> *m2b* bit će to duplići  Čestitam!


ja se moram prešvercati i ovo potpisati jer jednostavno ne stignem ništa pisati,na brzinu sam pročitala i krečem dalje sa čiščenjem i sređivanjem kupaone a i čekanjem majstora,opet,ma več sam luda i jedva čekam sve  ih izbaciti iz stana!!!
pozz svima od mene  i mog malca  :Kiss:

----------


## anabanana

Samo da se bacim kao padobranac nakon 10ak dana. Moja je princeza rodjena 01.09.2013. Teska 3670 i 53 cm, inducirani porod, proslo brzo i bol se zaboravila isti čas kad sam ugledala lice svoje druge mezimice !!!!!!!
Svima sve najbolje, bezbolne porode i uzivanje u trudnickim čarima. sad je malo zahladilo pa se nadam da vam je svima lakse !

----------


## Mali Mimi

anabanana mi smo onda blizu po kilaži i po duljini moj je bio 52 a 3700 težak,  rođen samo dan kasnije.

A gdje su nam kismet i Blekonja?

----------


## anabanana

moja je sa 40 plus 4. sve pohvale zadarskom rodilistu !

----------


## snupi

anabanana cestitke na  prinovi!

----------


## đurđa76

anabanana čestitam,i drago mi je zbog rodilišta,i nama će trebat još jednom,prvi puta sam  bila zadovoljna,da i drugi put bude tako

----------


## amazonka

anabanana, čestitke :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*anabanana* čestitam!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## innu

anabanana čestitam!
Mali Mimi, slikica je :Zaljubljen: 
Vatra, kakva je situacija sad, se malo smirilo?

----------


## butterfly101

Anabanana cestitke!
A ja se spremam na vrijeme,mislim ima vremena do tada ali sve mi se cini kao da stojim na mjestu. Nikako da pocnem jer neznam od kuda. Zato nebi bilo lose da dobijemo koji koristan savjet od nasih friskih mamica. Ja nasla meki popis i bas kao sto kaze Bluebella treba kofercina za sve to potrpati!

----------


## vatra86

Anabanana cestitam!

Ma krvi nema od jutra kad sam je ugledala, a kontrakcije su prisutne..e moj gin je rekao da bi do sutra trebale proci, ako ne, da mu se javim, a neki govore da je to normalno..zbunjena sam skroz..

----------


## Zima77

Obavili pregled bebica skače ko zvrk dr l je zadovoljan i sve ide po planu utric trosim do kraja tjedna u 18 tj moram napraviti anomaly scan i cervika.briseve to ću raditi kod dr Marton .zanima me šta je to anomaly scan šta mogu očekivati i kolko je okvirna cijena,,,eto to je sve od nas cuvajte se ,mazite i pazite ,,,,

----------


## tigrical

Vatra baš si me prepala, stalno mislim na tebe. Javi nam se sutra obavezno.
Anabanana čestitam!
MM avatar je precukren!

Evo nas u 11 tjednu...

----------


## Ginger

anabanana cestitam!!

vatrice, nadam se da je i dalje sve ok

Zima super! anomaly je detaljniji uzv, traje duze nego redovni i gleda se kompletna anatomija, radi se od 18-23 tjedna mislim (nisam tocno sigurna)
 i ja se spremam  slijedeci tjedan, al nemam pojma koliko kosta
uvijek ga radim oko 21., 22. tt

ja sam dvoje, tj.dvije rodila u 11.mjesecu i koristila sam i bodice i kapicu i jaknice
ne mogu zamisliti da obucem samo odijelo i pokrijem dekicom, a zivim ulicu do rodilista
iz mog iskustva je to neophodan dio opreme
moje bebe uvijek imaju bodic, i po doma
to je moje iskustvo...

----------


## Bluebella

> Anabanana cestitke!
> A ja se spremam na vrijeme,mislim ima vremena do tada ali sve mi se cini kao da stojim na mjestu. Nikako da pocnem jer neznam od kuda. Zato nebi bilo lose da dobijemo koji koristan savjet od nasih friskih mamica. Ja nasla meki popis i bas kao sto kaze Bluebella treba kofercina za sve to potrpati!


poslala sam ti na mail moj popis  :Wink:

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi moje predivni

Anabanana čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , vjerujem da je sada predivan svaki trenutak s bebačem, cmokni mali trbušček

Tigrical  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bravo za tjedne

Ajme a vi curke koje već pakirate torbe, da nađete "supersacove" ko iz hmmm sada se ne mogu sjetiti crtića, nešto grčki bogovi, neka pjesmica mi ej u ušima i nekaj u vezi sa štruklima..... ono mala torba a unutra stane hrpa toga

Ja jučer ručala mahune i ciklu, i hebate koja kombinacija - od mahuna napuhnuta ko bačva i proljev al ajd bar nisam imala prejake grčeve, a od cikle tak fino rozi urin. Muž opet otišao na put  i ja se fino prvo mazila s pesom u krevetu/ moram tak i tak mijenjati posteljinu, sada laganini kavica, malo vježbati, srediti se i na kavicu s kolegicom s posla. I da muž me iznenada pita....kad ćemo ići u kupovinu stvari za bebu?...inače je on govorio da to ostavljamo tamo za duboku zimu. Čekamo rezultate amnio i anomaly pa tamo negdje iza 20i kojeg tjedna u studenom

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure  
ja od juce smedjarim nema svjeze krvi i nista ne boli a sutra zakazana za kontrolu , pa sad nemam pojma da li da idem ili da cekam do sutra.

----------


## linalena

odi danas Boss
imaš utriće ti još? ili duphostane, normabele? ajme drogerija prava

----------


## Muma

Jutro okruglice!
*anabanana* čestitam na prinovi!
*boss* odi danas da se umiriš  :fige: 
*vatra* kako je danas????????????
I mi smo danas popodne na pregledu. Nadam se da je sve 5, malo me strah nakon svega što se ovdje izdogađalo u zadnje vrijeme. Samo da sam i dalje zabetonirana a bebač super...

----------


## boss

zvala i rekli utrogestan i lezanje a ako krene krv cista crvena ili bol bilo kakav da dodjem, tako da cu ipak sutra ici ako se nesto dodatno ne iskomplikuje. nesto mislim da je zbog utrogestana posto sam smanjila dozu sa 3*2 na 2*2 .

----------


## milasova8

Anabanana,cestitam :Smile:  uzivaj u mrvici!!

Bas vas je lijepo citatiprekrasno je bit trudna,kad se samo sjetim..iako sam dosta bila u bolnici,svejedno mi je bilo divno..
Sad kad gledam svog frajercica,ne mogu vjerovat da se on krio u trbuhu i lupkao mamu svako malo..
Uzivajte,uskoro cete uzivati jos i vise..
Evo mi na kavici,on tako lijepo spava u kolicima ,a ja upijam zrake sunca i uzivam..
Pusa..
Nadam se da cu neke od vas upoznati na zg kavici :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Jutro cure.. 
Danas situacija malo bolja hb, kontrakcije su rijedje, makar sam lezala cijelu noc, vidjet cu kroz dan kako kako ce biti.a iscjedak je oker boje..nocas kad sam se obrisala bio je jako gust..a tjesim se da maternica raste i da je pukla kapilarica..ali lezat cu ja jos koji dan da se to potpuno smiri..

Boss mozda je to smedjarenje isti uzrok ko i meni...sigurna sam da ce bit sve uredu..lezi, utrici i mazi busu..

Muma bez panike tamo gdje nije potrebna... Jedva cekam da nam dostavis izvjecse...  :Kiss:

----------


## Bluebella

curkeeeeeeeeeeeeee ... jutro  :Very Happy: 

ja sam jedva dočekala doručak, na meniju domaći ajvar i kurh sa bučinim sjemenkama  :njam:  pola teglice sam odmah smazala  :Grin: 

*vatra i boss* samo lezite i polako, čuvajte buše.... *vatra* nemoj previše maziti bušu, još dok nam je Gabi25 bila u bolnici sa kontrakcijama bilo je riječi o tome da previše diranja i draganja trbuha može izazvati kontrakcije. 
*muma* kakav strah od pregleda... keep calm and don't panic

*milasova* uživaj sa svojim dečkićem, ja dolazim na kavicu i mislim da tebe nisam do sada upoznala.... iako već skoro cijeli forum znam......

*Mali Mimi* avatar ti je za poželjeti  :Heart: 

puse svima  :Kiss:  (danas sam baš nešto high, tko zna kaj je sveki stavila u ajvar)

----------


## Muma

He he he, *Bluebella* yes, tooootalno sam cool  :Cool:  Ma to je ona klasična nervoza, oni mali zločesti leptirići u trbuhu ali ih tjeramo malac i ja  :iskušenje: 
I doručak ti je savršen! Ja sam jučer navalila na ajvar, moja sveki to taaaaako dobro napravi, a i starci isto. Totalno lajkam ovu tvoju kombinaciju.
Jel imate ikakvog iskustva s jogom za trudnice? Itko, išta? Ja razmišljam o tome.

----------


## tigrical

Muma ja upravo čitam o jogi za trudnice i prijavila bi se. Čini mi se o.k., vježbe disanja, istezanja i sl.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hvala na komplimentima, to je tako IVF djeca su posebno slatka!

----------


## željkica

*Bluebella* daj pošalji malo tog ajvara ja sam totalno down danas.

*vatra,boss*, samo lezite i odmarajte bit će to sve dobro!
*Muma* sretno danas na pregledu!

----------


## milasova8

Mali mimi,prekrasna bebica :Smile: 
Upravo pozu iz tvog avatara ima sada moj frajercic..
Bbella,upoznat cemo se :Smile:  nismo dosad..
Kisss

----------


## corinaII

Mala mimi joj koji slatki mali miš :Zaljubljen: 

Anabanana čestitam od srca  :Heart: 

Ja danas išla vaditi briseve i usput svom ginekologu napomenula kako mi je bebica mirna ova dva dana i pogledali je uzv-u i sve ok, moj mali miš sigurno joj smeta ova južina.

----------


## željkica

eto vidiš *corina* da je sve ok, i da je curka malo mirnija ali šta ćemo kad su ti strahovi jači od nas,nekad dovedu do ludila!moj mali mi se još nije javija danas pa me već pomalo ludilo hvata!
za šta si vadila briseve?ja još u trudnoći nisam ni jedanput vadila.

----------


## vatra86

Mali Mimi cure su na jednoj kavi, onoj na kojoj sam piskila test, pricale kako su bebice koje su nastale rucnim radom posebno lijepe, slatke i posebne... Tvoja bebica to dokazuje...  :Wink:

----------


## butterfly101

Heeeej koke, kako su pilici??? Ja bila danas na 4d i mali se vrpolji,tako mi je mmmmmm...
Boss vjerujem da je od utrica,kad sam ja smanjivala dozu isto su me upozorili da se ne prestrasim ako dodje do blazeg krvarenja. Svejedno prati situaciju i drzim fige da stane sto prije.

Vatra ajde nek se umirilo,znam da smo sve ukakane cim je neka promjena,ali smo se namucile da dodjemo do svojih mrva pa se kapimo. 

Mimi ja se javljam stalno sa moba jer mi na kompu mis ne radi i ne mogu vidjeti avatare...bas sam tuzna,a vjerujem da je prsslatki

----------


## corinaII

Željkice ne znam na što mi je vadio briseve, nisam pitala :škartoc:

----------


## butterfly101

Vidim da se spremate na zg kavicu...lijepo se provedite i napricajte...sjetite se i nas malo dalje,a mi vam saljemo morske pusice

Bluebella popis mi je na papiru ,danas kupim misa i sutra ti posaljem. Cujemo se . Kissi

----------


## cranky

> Jel imate ikakvog iskustva s jogom za trudnice? Itko, išta? Ja razmišljam o tome.





> Muma ja upravo čitam o jogi za trudnice i prijavila bi se. Čini mi se o.k., vježbe disanja, istezanja i sl.


Ja sam išla na pilates za trudnice i super mi je to bilo. Odlično sam se osjećala nakon tog istezanja  :Klap: 
Preporučam, u svakom slučaju, takav lagani tip vježbanja  :Klap:

----------


## butterfly101

> Željkice ne znam na što mi je vadio briseve, nisam pitala


pretpostavljam na aerobe,anaerobe,mikoplazma. Uroplazma.

----------


## vatra86

Butterfly nije se skroz smirilo, lezim na lijevom boku ali osjetim kontrakcije svako toliko rijedje nego jucer ali su ti, majku im njihovu...  :Smile: 
Ja non stop pisem s moba i skuzila sam da kad kliknes na neciji nick pojavi se slika avatara

Agrente!!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Argente

Da, naravno da sam još tu  :Grin: 

anabanana, čestitam!

----------


## butterfly101

Vatra samo ti lezi! Hvala za instrukcije,sam uspjela  :Wink:

----------


## tina29

eto konačno u miru mogu čitati i pisati,moja kupaona napokon gotova i sad sam imala opuštanje u kadi a moj mali miš uživao skupa samnom,tolko se razigrao da još sad nema mira nego se stalno vrpolji,ljubav mamina  :Smile: ,jedva čekam petak da vidim kolko je težak!
*vatra* drago mi je da se smirilo,miruj i bit če to sve super!
*boss* isto ko i vatri,miruj i bit če sve ok!
*anabanana* čestitam!
*MM* miš je preslatki!
svima puse i čuvajte se i pazite!

----------


## Muma

Evo i mene s pregleda. Ajme, danas mi se toliko gluposti skupilo da sam se na kraju rasplakala sad kad sam se vratila. No, never mind za ostale stvari, ajmo o pregledu. Vaga je pokazala samo 1kg više i kad smo oduzeli odjeću zapisali smo svega 1/2kg u mjesec dana, ja se odmah zabrinula da li je mališan dobio svega dovoljno.  :Unsure:  Ginekologica nije komentirala. Rekla sam joj za kontrakcije i moram piti magnezij i Duphastone 3x1. Da li to mora biti svakih 8 sati? Nisam pitala.
Rekla je da briseve ne moram ponavljati iako su od 1.mjeseca, ali sutra vađenje krvi i ogtt, i to ne ovdje u VŽ nego moram biti u 7h 20km dalje u labu koji vadi krv svakih sat vremena (navodno u VŽ vade na početku i nakon 2 sata). 
Za jogu nisam ni pitala zbog kontrakcija.
Mališana sam vidjela na 2 sekunde, ne znam težinu niti sam dobila sličicu.
Za 2 tjedna pregled, i do tad mirovanje.

----------


## snupi

mumek sve bude ok, ne brini! ja sam jucer imala panika dan, osjecala sam se prazno i ipražnjeno. mislila sam da sam se ispuhala i zvala da li mogu doci na uzv. I onda dođem a  smjeskic skace na sve strane a po  kalendaru  nam je bilo ravnih 13 a on po uzvu 13+5 tj. Dobila slicice za domeka smirena  i bilo mi je lakse! Vidim da nam je i Argente  jos u jednom komadu!

----------


## snupi

nadam se da mi vatrenko dobro, ja idem ponovno na kontrolu za 3 tjedna!!

----------


## Muma

Hvala *snupač*. Drago mi je da si se i ti smirila jučer, lijepo ga je gledati na ekranu. Ja se nadam da ću ga idući put gledati  :Smile:  I da, dobila sam Heferol unaprijed...prije krvne slike... no coment. Dakle, heferol + prenatal + magnezij + omega + 3xduphići = 7 tableta = I feel like narkić a ne trudnica  :Mad:  Morat ću nžicati neku bakicu onu kutijicu za podijeliti tu dozu lijekova po danima  :Laughing:

----------


## željkica

*Muma* ja sam isto pretprošli mjesec dobila samo pola kile,prošli mj 1 kg tako da te to ne brine, sad ću se ja počet debljat zadnjih dana baš gluposti jedem!

----------


## Bluebella

> Hvala *snupač*. Drago mi je da si se i ti smirila jučer, lijepo ga je gledati na ekranu. Ja se nadam da ću ga idući put gledati  I da, dobila sam Heferol unaprijed...prije krvne slike... no coment. Dakle, heferol + prenatal + magnezij + omega + 3xduphići = 7 tableta = I feel like narkić a ne trudnica  Morat ću nžicati neku bakicu onu kutijicu za podijeliti tu dozu lijekova po danima


Muma  :Love: 
što se tiče raspodjele lijekova ja ne pijem sve svaki dan, ovisno što je na meniju toga dana tako biram i koju ću tableticu popiti. ako sam jela ribu ne pijem omegu, ako sam jela puno voća i povrća + ručak (sama kuham doma) onda preskočim prenatal. magnezij pijem obavezno svaki dan i sad sam si povečala dozu zbog grčeva u nogama. željezo pijem svaki drugi dan.
ne mogu baš toliko trpati tih tabletica.... hranim se raznoliko i zdravo (osim kad ponekad skrenem u McD  :iskušenje: ) pa smatram da ne moram baš svaki dan uzimati sve te tabletice..

----------


## Muma

*željkica* ali ti imaš "zabranu" na kile, a ja sam u manjku od prije, zato me zabrinulo...ali nema veze, ako je ona zadovoljna i ja sam.
*Bluebella* ima tu logike, a ja sve pijem redovno svaki dan. Doduše, do sad to nije bilo puno tableta a sad ću razmisliti. Brine me to željezo - kaj ako će mi biti željezo ok sutra? Samo me wc neće vidjeti tjedan dana od njega a bezveze ću ga piti. Ali ajde, prvo da vidimo kak će uopće biti. Možda sam u kroničnom manjku.  :Bouncing:

----------


## tina29

*muma* draga ne se bedirati,sve bude u redu! ali znam dođe nam tak,ti se bediraš radi manjka a ja radi viška kilica,a ubiti nepotrebno jer mi je šečer skroz ok po mojoj gin,vidjet ču u petak kaj če mpo reči,a kaj se tiče željeza meni je reko da ču ga morati i nakon trudnoče nastaviti piti,ajme meni tolko željeza nisam u životu popila,ali ok mi je jer mi ne stvara probleme kod probave,prenetal pijem svaki dan ko i magnezij kojeg ču uskoro morat ukinut i bome neznam kak ču izdržati te grčeve u listovima jer ako samo jednom ne popijem nema spavanja od grčeva!!!
ljubi frajera, :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

a ne ide mi baš zabrana u zadnje vrijeme,apetit mi je poludia!!!!!

----------


## Muma

Kaj me sad ne izvaže dok sam čak i starcima potamanila ručak pa kolačić pa ness pa grožđe (bez brige, neću sjedit na wc-u čitavu noć  :Laughing: ). Imam fobiju kad mi kažu da "ne smijem" jesti iza 19h...strah me gladi  :Laughing:  pa si osiguram zalihu. Inače mi apetit za sad nije ni mrvicu veći nego prije trudnoće. Ali dolaze hladni dani, za zgurati se u dekicu, staviti filmić i opskrbiti se s grickačima  :Grin:

----------


## Bluebella

> a ne ide mi baš zabrana u zadnje vrijeme,apetit mi je poludia!!!!!


moj isto... stalno bi jela, a 11kg sam u plusu  :Shock:  više niti ne stajem na vagu... iako na početku sam bila u minusu sa kilama pa sad izgleda kao da mi je samo trbuh narastao.... i za pravo čudo, još uvijek stanem u svoju XS i S robu, traperice i traper suknje (samo ih ne mogu zakopčati) 
i evo... sad opet maštam o ajvaru iz fridža, a ručala sam prije dva sata i još uvijek mi se sve diže jer je bebo pritisnuo želudac i ne mogu puno pojesti, a gladna... a oči još gladnije!

----------


## željkica

XS S to nisam nikad nosila  :Laughing:  ja sam sad malo sira pojela i razmišljam šta dalje ,ajme a da sam bar gladna!

----------


## Bluebella

> XS S to nisam nikad nosila  ja sam sad malo sira pojela i razmišljam šta dalje ,ajme a da sam bar gladna!


i ja sam ajvara.... a isto tako, da sam bar gladna. i što je najgore, još bi.. i o čoklinu maštam i o grizu sa cimetom... ajme, najbolje je kad nema ničega za jesti u stanu  :Laughing: 
sad kad me žgaravica ulovi bude mi prisjelo...

----------


## željkica

ha baš sam neki dan kupila čokolino mmmm........

----------


## vatra86

Muma draga..joj i ja mrzim te brze preglede, vise volim kad on lijepo meni okrene ekran i onda si ja pogledam sta me zanima. A to s kilama te ne mora brinuti, bitno je da je bebac dobro. Nadam se da ce slijedeci biti bolji..

Snupi  :Very Happy:  za tvojeg bebaca, samo neka je on aktivan

Sta reci, lezala sam cijeli dan, i onda na pola sata isla s mm do grada i samo sjedila, i sad navecer radila veceru, tj. 20 min stajanja i odmah me poceo boljeti trbuh, bas menstrualni bolovi koji se pojavljuju od 10-30 min ali mi se trbuh ne stvrdne, mozda da se javim ipak ginu sutra, cisto da zna.. Ali bas neugodna bol...e i jos da pitam kolika je max doza Mg? 

Linalena??

----------


## Ginger

boss, vatra ~~~~~~~ mirujte cure sto vise

vatra, meni ginicka rekla da mg mogu 2x300 mg

Muma, sve je to ok s kilama, nekad idu brze, nekad sporije, bitno da je beba dobro
pa pricekaj sa zeljezom dok ti ne dodju nalazi
je, za ogtt krv u vz vade u 7 i u 9 - ja to idem za 4-5 tjedana i vec se uzasavam (bude mi od toga strasno mucno)

snupi bravo za bebicu! 

Argente, imas pravog maminog sina!  :Smile: 
vibram da vec sutra krene samo od sebe

tina super za zavrsetak radova, znam kak je to...sad uzivaj do kraja i cekaj svoje maleno

----------


## Ginger

i mi jutros bili na pregledu
isto brzinski, samo je uzv-om provjerila cerviks koji je ok (još nisam imala niti jedan vaginalni pregled...)
a onda je, kad smo već tamo, pogledala na brzinu i abdominalnim uzv-om
i kao što rekoh, ja ću popraviti prosjek --> vidi potpis  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tina29

*ginger* ajme pa čestitam opet na curki,ma super tri seke,predivno!!!  :Kiss: 
i da znaš kak sam danas odahnula kad je sve konačno gotovo,sad se samo mogu posvetiti pakiranju torbe i čekanju mog malog miša!

----------


## Bluebella

Ginger... opet curka  :Very Happy:  ajmeeeee... bravo!!! Tri curke  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

> Tri curke


je, ljubi ih majka  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 




tina, znam, i ja sam ih imala nedavno...još nisam sve ni dovela u red, al dobro (trenutno se borim sa bijelom tehnikom, koja je odlučila pocrkati sva odjednom...)

----------


## Vrci

Ginger čestitam na curki  :Smile: 

vatra ti miruj strogo, pusti sad obavljanje bilo čega, najbitnija je beba

----------


## vatra86

Ginger, prvo sam vidjela potpis pa tek onda procitala post. Cestitam na jos jedno curki!!! Super je imati toliko cura.moj susjed ih ima 4+zenu i mogu ti reci da mu nije lose.  :Smile: 

Evo meni od sinoc opet kontrakcije, ali bas kao menstrualni bolovi i jutros opet se maternica stvrdnula, i iscjedak tamno narancasti. Pocekat cu da mi gin pocne raditi pa cu zvati. Bol pocne od maternice i siri se po cijelom trbuhu i zavrsi na ledjima. Ko zna sta je uzrok? Samo da bebica bude ok..

----------


## linalena

vatrice moja, ajme što prolaziš - bh i raznorazne kontrakcije išišiš iš no ova da ide u leđa mi smrdi :Love: 

Mene samo pritišće i pika dole, pritisak nije stalan i očito ovisi o tome kaj nosim i koliko sam jela. I znam imati vodenasti iscjedak, pa na gačicama bude malo bijelo kremasto ili lagano žuto. Moram malo smanjiti higijenu ako me shvaćate kaj mislim. Baš sam čitala da dole nije dobro ni ići s tušem jer se unese kisik koji naravno "supeer" hrani beštije. 
Jučer sam bila malo aktivnija, natezala se s pesom na nasipu i baš sam se odjednom samo počela vuči. Danas bi najrađe čitav dan provela u krevetu a dolazi teta čistilica. 

i našla sam načina kako ovu moju zvijer smiriti - učim se već za bebu - pes dobije u čube debelu lopticu i cucla je ko dudu, ne pušta, jedino kad pije/jede, spavo je s njom

a jutro, :coffee. kolač sa šljivama

----------


## luc

Jutro cure! Ja sam ipak u subotu otisla na hitnu,iscurio je cep ali eto jos se nista ne dogada,u petak idem na redovnu kontrolu na sveti dug pa cu znat sta se sad desava. Imam vec tjedan dana nocne more i bas se dosta glupo osijecam.
Dobila sam nalaz guk profila,nataste i nakon dorucka je 4,5 a popodne nakon rucka 5,5. 
Inace sad zadnjih tjedan dana nisam jela voca i slatko tako da sam bar sad mirna sto se secera tice.
Inace cure koje tamanite po ajvaru i svacemu ja sam do sad dobila 11 kila pa sam na svetom duhu dobila spotance da previse jedem a nikad nisam bila debela niti sam sad,samo mi je naraso trbuh :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Do sada.sam spavala i bilo je ok.e sad doruckujem, i vec imam pritisak dole, ja to sve.prepisujem rastezanju, iscjedak opet svijetliji.za sad nema bolova i kontrakcija. Prije cu zavrsiti na psihijatriji... :-S

----------


## Bluebella

> ja sam do sad dobila 11 kila pa sam na svetom duhu dobila spotance da previse jedem a nikad nisam bila debela niti sam sad,samo mi je naraso trbuh


 :Shock: 
svašta! pa ja sam sad na +11 a trudna sam manje od tebe.
moje frendice koje su rodile nedavno su išle rađati sa +20kg i nitko im ništa nije rekao, tvojih 11 je ništa!
svagdje piše da je normalno dobiti do 15-16kg...

----------


## željkica

jutro! *Ginger*  :Klap:  na još jednoj curici pa to je predivno!
*vatra*  :Love:  čuvaj se i miruj,jesi zvala gin?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Aaaaaa Ginger cestitam na jos jednoj curki, divno  :Zaljubljen: 

Vatra drzi se, miruj i javi sta je rekao dr...

Luc jos malo  :Smile:

----------


## luc

U prvoh sam dobila 16 pa mi niko nije nis rekel. To valjda ovisi o doktoru i njegovom stavu o kilama. 
Jedva cekam da rodim jer svaki tupi jedno i non stop neke pretrage i samo me psihicki opterecuju a nije mi nista.
Sad sam pratila malo taj secer i bas sam se iznenadila kolko ga voce digne. Sogor ima vinograd i vocnjak i od tog grozda,kruski i breskvi mi je bio za 7 visi.

----------


## željkica

da voće jako deblja pogotovo grožđe,meni je mj gin reka da ne jedem voće odnosno 1-2 voćke dnevno,a i bude mi teško od voće tako da sam sebi kupila kompot od višanja i super mi je.

----------


## Ginger

Jutroooo!
Hvala koke moje  :Smile: 
Ja velike curke spremila u vrtic, a najmanja i ja malo pospremamo...

luc ~~~~~~~~~ za lijep porod
za kile nemam komentara, ja isla radjati sa +17 i +16 i nitko nije bio negativan, naprotiv...nisam bila debela i pitali su me di su mi kile...

joj vatrice ~~~~~~ da se brzo smiri

----------


## Ginger

zeljkice pa ti kompoti su ti jos gori, imaju hrpu preradjenog secera

----------


## željkica

> zeljkice pa ti kompoti su ti jos gori, imaju hrpu preradjenog secera


znam al moram nešto a i  ne jedem tako često imam teglicu već 15 dana u frižideru,al svježe voće me tako napuše i osjećam se kao vuk u crvenkapici kad su ga s kamenjem napunili  :Laughing:

----------


## Vrci

Jutro cure  :Smile: 

Meni se danas zamračilo pred očima, dobro da sam brzo našla mjesto za sjest (bila sam u dućanu)... ovo mi je stvarno novo...

----------


## željkica

vrci,to ti vjerojatno tlak,kakav ti je inače?

----------


## Vrci

Uvijek niži. Doma kad sam došla sam mjerila 98/69. Bio mi i niži, pa nije bilo tako. Osim ako nije i ovo ludo vrijeme tu krivo, a i ranije sam se danas budila, išla vaditi krv. Možda je i do toga

----------


## tigrical

Ja kad čitam vas i vaše simptome dođe mi da odem na uzv na vidim ako je sve u redu!?! Meni ništa, osim pišanja nije!

----------


## Vrci

tigrice, nije ni meni bilo do danas. Eto ovo je za dobrodošlicu uz 17tt  :Laughing:

----------


## vatra86

Tigrice nemoj nas citati...  :Laughing:  nisam ni ja bas nesto osjecala osim mucnine, do sad kad bi se trebala poceti siriti.. 

Vrci to ti je tlak pao, ili ti je ponestalo kisika, to se zna desiti u zatvorenim prostorima.ili ako nisi jela ili dovoljno pila... Bitno da se nisi ozljedila i da je bembo dobro.

Luc mislim da nemas razloga za brigu, a to i sama znas..

E zovem ja gin i javi mi se sestra i objasnim ja njoj kakve sam bolove imala a ona meni: a sta da ti ja sad kazem? Ako zelis dodji sutra ili ako se pogorsa i
i u bolnicu. I sta? Grrr.. Mrzim neupucene sestre. Ugl za sada sam jos dobro, nema kontrakcija na vidiku. Samo zatezanje ligamenata...lezim i to je to.. I nema mi nikog blizu da mi nesto pomogne pa cu morati sama neke stvari..ali cu paziti..
 :Kiss:

----------


## tonkica

Pozdrav cure, mene jučer počelo peckat i imala zuckasti iscjedak pa nisam imala mira i otisla jutros do doktorice, nije strašno gljivice me neće da napuste pa opet dobila vaginalete polygynax, i pogledala me usput na ultrazvuk i sve je u redu, kuca srce junacko i stavila ili stavija je rukice preko očiju, kako je sve to predivno gledat.
Vatra nadam se da ce ti se što prije smiriti sve to, znam kako je igranje živaca, ma bit će sve u redu, lipo miruj i cuvaj se.

----------


## željkica

*vatra* pa jel možeš pričat sa doktorom?ajme te sestre stvarno ih ima groznih! i miruj nemoj ništa radit!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vatra86

Ma ne moze se pricati s njim preko telefona, samo osobno. Ako mi opet bude lose idem direktno u bolnicu, sta cu drugo...jos sam uvijek dobro...

----------


## Muma

*vatra* ako zagusti, onda otiđi kod doktora, a ako bude ok onda odmaraj. Držim fige da sve prođe!  :fige: 
*luc* sretno!
*Ginger* čestitaaaaaam na curi! Stvarno jesi predodređena za male žene! 
Ja sam se noćas družila s kontrakcijama od 3h do jutra, pa otišla radit ogtt. Mrtva sam, a o ruci da ne pričam...iz desne nije bilo teorije da uopće ide vadit, a lijevu je toliko izmasakrirala - plava sam ko štrumpf  :Laughing:  a rekla sam joj da iz "te" žile neće dobiti ni kapi krvi... :Nope:  Najvažnije je da je nalaz super  :Very Happy:  Samo mi jedno nije jasno - šalje me gin raditi ogtt za koji garantira da će biti super - jer se to radi u ovoj fazi trudnoće pro forme, ali se ipak predomislila za krvnu sliku - "ne treba" - to mi je danas rekla... To se valjda ne radi i u sredini trudnoće pro forme...nego se samo da heferol za piti?!  :Storma s bičem:  Inače sam bila super zadovoljna s njom, ali sad mi se svako malo nešto ne sviđa.
Mislim da sam trebala još jučer popiti pola normabelčeka, ovak se samo živciram još od jučerašnjeg pregleda i ne spavam od kontrakcija (ajde, bar je to danas ok, ali mi je psiha koma.........sorry na jadanju cure!)

----------


## corinaII

Evo me od prijateljice. Cilo jutro sam bila kod nje gledala robicu za svoju princezicu i vratila se doma s jednom velikom kutijom : bodića, trenerkica.... suknjica. Nek to još stoji u kutiju pa ću kad skupim i kupim sve šta mi treba na pranje i peglanje da bude spremno za 1mj. kad nam princeza dođe  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Muma super da je nalaz dobar, meni je dr rekao da se to radi rutinski ogtt i kks od 20 tt.  Samo nisam skuzila ono za krvnu grupu, jesi vadila ili ne? 

Corina i mene to ceka, moja seka ima kutije s robicom i za cure i decke, ali se necu usuditi ici po to do 30 tt. Kako sam krenula, pusen na ledeno skroz..

Ii jos sam uvijek dobro, ni jedne kontrakcije do sad, a niti mi ne treba..is is is kontrakcije!!!

Arđooo!!??

----------


## butterfly101

Ginger toooo curka, cestitam !!!! 
Vatra nemoj se zezat,pusti te ambulantne sestre u klinac,ako vidis da nesto nije kako bi trebalo odmah u bolnicu, pa makar ti rekli da nisi trebala doc ali neka obave pregled i vide da je ok,mirnije ces spavati.

Cure sa kilama, ja sam sutar okruglih 28tt (Bbella sedam mjeseci vec  :Smile: ), i dobila sam 13 kg. Bebac je dug i mrsav,1300g. Neke dimenzije su za 30tt jer ima duge noge i ruke,pravi mali kosarkas.

----------


## Muma

*vatra* NISAM radila krvnu sliku (sorry na takvom neshvatljivom "toku misli", tek sam se sad malo odmorila i došla k sebi). Rekla je ginekologica da to ne trebam sad raditi jer mi je hemoglobin i hematokrit bio mmmmmrvicu niži na prvoj ks s 8tt (željezo nisam ni tad vadila), pa će mi ona svakako sad dati heferol i ne trebam jednostavno sad raditi ks! Ali ogtt sam trebala sad raditi iako smo znali da će biti nalaz ok. Neshvatljivo ali eto...
Usput, ja kad odmaram tek onda imam kontrakcije - ne daj Bože ležati na leđima. A kad sam aktivna onda puuuuuno manje. I sad nek si ja protumačim "mirovanje". Ali ok...a baš sam davež  :Embarassed:  Drago mi je da su tebi stale! Koliko piješ duphastona?

----------


## vatra86

Butterfly odmah cu u bolnicu ako osjetim nesto cudno.. Znaci tvoja bebica ce biti kosarkas... He he.. Nek bude ziv i zdrav

Muma da sam ja na tvom mjestu ja bi je ili pitala da mi da up za kks ili otisla kod opce da mi je da. Ne trebas vaditi zeljezo, dovoljan je hemoglobin.. Ponasaj se onako kako se najbolje osjecas..

----------


## vatra86

E muma ma nisi davez... Sta bi ja trebala reci.. Pijem 3x2 duphastona.

----------


## Muma

> E muma ma nisi davez... Sta bi ja trebala reci.. Pijem 3x2 duphastona.


 :Kiss: 

Jel nam to *argente* tiska?

----------


## tina29

pozz moje okruglice!
*vatra* drago mi je da ti je bolje,samo neka tako i ostane!  :Kiss: 
*muma* i meni je također znalo biti tako,kad odmaram napadnu me kontrakcije,a pogotovo na leđima tako da na leđima ne ležim več jako dugo!
išla sam sad u ljekarnu i naravno da su me uspjeli nagovorit da kupim ulje protiv strija na bazi nevena i malo lavande,super miriši i baš me zanima jel če mi pomoči uklonit moje zasad ljubičaste strije jer mi do sad ni jedno ulje nije pomoglo??? vidjet čemo!
 :Kiss:

----------


## Bluebella

> Cure sa kilama, ja sam sutar okruglih 28tt (Bbella sedam mjeseci vec ), i dobila sam 13 kg. Bebac je dug i mrsav,1300g. Neke dimenzije su za 30tt jer ima duge noge i ruke,pravi mali kosarkas.


kak vrijeme leti, sutra smo u trećem tromjesečju, još 12 tjedana i evo naših mališana...
zar je 28tjedan već 7mjeseci  :Unsure: ? nemam pojma kak se računa taj omjer tjedni:mjeseci.

----------


## frka

> Ne trebas vaditi zeljezo, dovoljan je hemoglobin.. Ponasaj se onako kako se najbolje osjecas..


trebalo bi vadit Fe jer je u trudnoći nešto snižen hemoglobin normalan. samo Fe pokazuje pravo stanje.

----------


## Vrci

> kak vrijeme leti, sutra smo u trećem tromjesečju, još 12 tjedana i evo naših mališana...
> zar je 28tjedan već 7mjeseci ? nemam pojma kak se računa taj omjer tjedni:mjeseci.



4+3 tjedna- kraj 1 mjeseca
8+5 tjedna- kraj 2 mjeseca
13+1 tjedna- kraj 3 mjeseca
17+4 tjedna- kraj 4 mjeseca
21+6 tjedna- kraj 5 mjeseca
26+2 tjedna- kraj 6 mjeseca
30+4 tjedna- kraj 7 mjeseca
35+0 tjedna-kraj 8 mjeseca
40+0 tjedna- kraj 9 mjeseca

 :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*Muma* nisi davež pa zato smo tu,ja bi na tvom mjestu izvadila kks da vidiš kakvo je stanje i dali trebaš uopće pit željezo!

----------


## Bluebella

hvala *Vrci*   :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

aaaa 12 tjedana mene već lagano strah hvata,još sam jučer čitala o porodu i baš me strah uhvatia

----------


## Bluebella

> aaaa 12 tjedana mene već lagano strah hvata,još sam jučer čitala o porodu i baš me strah uhvatia


ja ništa ne čitam o porodu. bit će kak bude, ne mogu baš puno tu utjecati.
nemoj čitati o porodu  :Grin:  lakše je ...

----------


## linalena

ja se jako veselim porodu, samo postoji velika mogućnost da ću an carski zbog prethodne operacije
al ajme koliko još do tada, no ajd odvalili trećinu

kupila si trudničke trapke, i sada sam shvatila da sam samo dobila trbuh jer se utegnem u fino uske traperice a trbušina iskoči - ko zna kolika ću biti do kraja

----------


## Muma

Zvat ću sutra opću i pitati za uputnicu. Ja sam čitala da snižen hemoglobin može biti rezultat i manjka folne i B12, a ne samo željeza. Zato bi voljela provjeriti.
A što se tiče poroda, uh, strah me iako još nije vrijeme za paniku. Danas sam počela gledati neki filmić poroda na you tubeu, ugasila sam čim je žena jaukala zbog truda - e što sam hrabra  :Embarassed:  Moj plan je proučiti faze poroda, disanje i slične edukativne i korisne informacije. Ali ne želim uopće znati kako to izgleda dolje, znam da boli ali izgleda i još gore od toga! Iako znam da na tečaju prikazuju i porod, ja ću taj dio nekako preskočiti žmireći i pjevajući  :Laughing:

----------


## željkica

> ja ništa ne čitam o porodu. bit će kak bude, ne mogu baš puno tu utjecati.
> nemoj čitati o porodu  lakše je ...


ma ljuta sam na samu sebe šta sam išta čitala jer inače sam velika kukavica i sad samo na to mislim a znam da nemogu na ništa utjecat.

----------


## željkica

*Muma* i ja sam na youtube gledala filmiće ajme suze su mi došla na oči gledajući,ajme da mi muž znat dibila bi jezikovu juhu!

----------


## vatra86

Muma pa onda kks i Fe pitaj..

Meni opet nesto muti u trbuhu, opet menstrualni bolovi ali slabiji, brzo sam popila Mg. Do prije sat vremena nista..

Vi ne mozete gledati porod na you tubu, a ja uzivo na praksi pogledala mozda 20-tak poroda i meni je to tako lijepo i dojmljivo bilo, ali kad budem ja, onda mi nece biti...  :Wink:

----------


## snupi

a ja se se skolovala za doulu ako trebate podrsku na porodu slobodno mi se javite!!

----------


## vatra86

Snupi bravo!! Svidjaju mi se doule!
Kako si inace?

----------


## snupi

ja sam dobro , danas cijeli dan crkam(ugrizla me cc muha),pekla  kukuruznu  zlevku sa preljevom od sumskih jagoda i sad mi je zlo, osjeccam neku cudnu  kielinu u ustima!

----------


## snupi

ej kad se vadi zeljezo i secer?

----------


## Muma

> ej kad se vadi zeljezo i secer?


Kompletna krvna slika odmah na početku trudnoće a ako imaš sreće onda još na sredini i na kraju  :Laughing:  Ogtt na sredini.
Kaj nisi još radila kks?

----------


## željkica

> a ja se se skolovala za doulu ako trebate podrsku na porodu slobodno mi se javite!!


meni treba i to debela podrška,baš sam kukavica! :Smile:

----------


## snupi

jesam ali stanja od zeljeza nema, a  secer me ceka za 3 tjedna!

----------


## seka35

> Jutro komadi!
> 
> vatra, nadam se da je sve ok
> Argente ~~~~~~~~ da se malac sto prije pokrene i da bude sto lakse
> seka35 lijepo te vidjeti! ja mislila da si nam dosla objaviti novu trudnocu 
> 
>  svima


ginger,planiramo I drugu trudnocu ,ako bog da1 imamo jos dva smrzlica ,pa vjerujem da ce biti dobitni. cmok

----------


## frka

Muma, već smo masu pisali o tome - hemoglobin je snižen u trudnoći jer se poveća volumen krvi i to je sasvim normalno (ako nije drastično sniženje u pitanju). to je samo prividna anemija.

ne bojte se, cure, poroda. i moj vam je savjet da se dobro informirate, napišete plan poroda i zamolite osoblje da ga poštuje ako nema komplikacija. možda i izbjegnete neke u Hr standardne postupke koji su drugdje nezamislivi. porod je moćan i ziher sam da može biti prekrasno iskustvo, ali ga često, je l', ukakaju u bolnici raznim nepotrebnim intervencijama, zabranama kretanja i mijenjanja položaja i sl.

----------


## Bluebella

> ne bojte se, cure, poroda. i moj vam je savjet da se dobro informirate, napišete plan poroda i zamolite osoblje da ga poštuje ako nema komplikacija. možda i izbjegnete neke u Hr standardne postupke koji su drugdje nezamislivi. porod je moćan i ziher sam da može biti prekrasno iskustvo, ali ga često, je l', ukakaju u bolnici raznim nepotrebnim intervencijama, zabranama kretanja i mijenjanja položaja i sl.


koliko sam se informirala u bolnicama okrenu očima kad im doneseš plan poroda.
meni osobno ne smeta ako me induciraju, ako dobijem drip i sl, kao ni klistir, brijanje bi mi smetalo al to kozmetičarka sve počupa van  :Grin:  tak da ne budu imali kaj brijati  :Grin:  epiduralnu želim pod obavezno i ak mi ju odbiju dati iz nekog glupavog razloga ne budem šutila.
želim izbjeći epiziotomiju (al to kao više ne rade po defaultu provorotkinjama) i vele da se do izgona ne zna dali će trebati ili ne. 
mene zapravo nije strah poroda, nekak malac bude izašao van i jedva čekam taj trenutak. moje želje i strahovi se više odnose na ono poslije, da su sestre ok i pomognu mi oko dojenja ako zapne kaj i da me ne tretiraju kao kravu koja se došla oteliti (što često slušam nažalost) nego kao ljudsko biće. 
i silno ne želim strije dobiti na porodu, jer su mi dvije frendice otišle bez i jedne strije na porod a vratile se išarane po trbuhu, al to opet o nikome ne ovisi
nadam se da nisam prezahtjevna  :Laughing:

----------


## linalena

nisi Bluebella uopće :alexis: 

mene pak strah kako organizirati život, da li će nas sve te nove sretne obveze izmoriti, kako ćemo reagirati, dal ćemo se svaditi, psovati jedan drugog...sve više shvaćam da nećemo moći s 2 psa...a muž stalno govori pa nema problema i dođe doma i odam sjeda za komp....ajme di su ona vremena na brodici unutar Kornata

i kao što vidite 3:40 i ne spavam

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure , postala sam vampir budim se u 5,
mi juce bili kod dr , sinoc pretalo curkati smedje napokon , al problem je i dalje tu. bebe su dobro al stanje dole je uzasno samo sto misevi ne ispadaju imam jaku infekciju koju sam dobila od guranja prstiju 3 puta dnevno. 
vatra drzi se samo odmaraj brzo ce se sve to smiriti.

----------


## Muma

Jutro dame! 
Kavica ili čaj stiže!  :Coffee: 
*frka* yes, baš me zato i ljuti kaj mi samo tak bezveze daje heferol  - "zbog tog sniženja na početku", a u stanovili smo da to ništa ne znači jer je to normalno zbog povećanja volumena krvi....dakle, slažem se s tobom  :Grin: 
*boss* kak tretiraš tu infekciju?
*vatra*, *argente* izvještaji?
Ja sam danas čitav dan doma pa se posvećujem brojanju kontrakcija, za sad 3 (ne znam kaj će mi brojka, ali svejedno, možda shvatim da ih nema toliko puno pa bude lakše...ili samo imam ekstra vremena za potrošiti  :Raspa: )

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi  :Coffee:  +  žganci s mlijekom nakon jutarnjeg vaganja

Boss ajme grozno, a koji su ti simptomi? samo taj iscjedak ili i kaj drugo? sorry kaj pitam ali kad mene dole stalno muči taj iscjedak koji je najčešće samo vodeni no nekada bude i žutkasti 

Mene ubija taj začepljeni nos, jedva zaspim , nikako se namjestiti a da imam svježi zrak u nosu a kaj će biti tek kada počnu kuriti (toplana) i iako mi u spavaćoj zatvorimo radijator bude vruće jer prolaze vertikalne cijevi prema gore a stan je okrenut na jug. Znate kak se veli da je trudnicama uvijek vruće - meni uopće nije, baš mi paše se ušuškati posebno ugrijati trbuh, na kojem sam inače znala osjećati hladnoću no to vjerojanto kao posljedica prerezanih mišića i slabe cirkulacije nakon operacije. Mrzim taj osjećaj sada u trudnoći, trbuh mi je izvor sve sreće a hladi me

Pregled danas?? ja u podne na VV endokrincu da mi valjda ukine Eutyrox

----------


## frka

BB, to što oni okreću očima je njihov problem. a ako ne pokažeš da ipak znaš nešto o svemu skupa, veća je šansa da će se ponijeti upravo onako kako si opisala za post-porod razdoblje. vidim da već znaš što ti je prihvatljivo, a što bi htjela izbjeći i zašto to ne bi napisala? to da ne režu prvorotke po defaultu ti nažalost ovisi o smjeni u koju upadneš, a ne o tome je li epi potrebna ili ne (nije potrebna u više od 90% slučajeva, ali je ipak rade). konkretno za Vg ti mogu reći da, ako te zapadne moja babica, nema šanse da prođeš bez nje. a u izgonu baš i nemaš vremena raspravljat i molit da se potrude da te ne režu tako da je dobro dati im to unaprijed do znanja. većina je ipak jako susretljiva tamo i svašta se da dogovoriti (mada je meni žalosno što se u našim rodilištima u tom trebu žena treba boriti za neke stvari koje bi trebale biti pod normalno). curi koja je ležala sa mnom na patologiji je babica krenula prema međici škarama i ova je počela urlikati da odbija epi - pukla je samo 1 šav, a da nije vikala, vjerovatno ne bi mogla sjesti preko mjesec dana (kao ja). ali rijetko tko uopće može komunicirati tijekom izgona. i ja sam naivno mislila da je ne rade rutinski i da bi me upozorili prije, ali šipak - upala sam kod babice kojoj je očuvanje međice prvorotke SF. a frendica mi je, s druge strane, imala prekrasnu babicu koja se trudila, masirala joj međicu, rastezala i davala upute kako ne bi popucala. zato kažem da je pametno sve reći dok još možeš ili zapisati. 
a epiduralnu pokušaj unaprijed dogovoriti - kad sam ja ležala tamo, masi njih su odbili dati, a prekonekoliko puta je anesteziolog bio nedostupan.

----------


## željkica

jutro djevojčice!
*vatra* kakvo je stanje??????

----------


## Ginger

Jutro koke!

Sto se tice poroda, potpisujem frku, dobro se informirajte, bit ce vam od koristi
I izrazite svoje zelje, imate pravo na to
Medjutim, ni to ne znaci da cete dobiti sto trazite, ja sam trazila i inzistirala i opet nisam dobila, psihicki pritisak i prijetnje su bile prejake
Zapravo, dobila sam sve sto nisam htjela  :Sad: 
I nije me strah poroda kao takvog, strah me reprize onog proslog
Bbella meni je drip bio koooma, jos sam ja imala i prethodni carski pa me bilo strah rupture. Al vjeruj mi, to nije nesto sto bi trebali davati sakom i kapom kao sto daju  :Sad: 
Ponekad i treba-kad zapne bas, ali dati ga samo zato da se zavrsi prije kraja smjene je...ma, za udavit nekoga

Ne znam, ja imam neki blazeni osjecaj vezano za ovu trudnocu (za razliku id prethodnih)
Zapravo, taj osjecaj imam od pocetka postupka, znala sam da je to to  :Smile: 
I kad sam pomislila na porod, pratio me isti osjecaj...sve dok se nisam sjetila proslog poroda
I sad sam zbunjena, malo me strah, malo sam blazena :znanetkopsihica:

----------


## Ginger

htjedoh reci, informirajte se!
i o porodu i o dojenju, trebat ce vam i koristiti
ja bas isla traziti materijale o dojenju, a imam 40 mjeseci dojilackog staza  :Smile: 
ponavljanje je majka znanja  :Laughing:

----------


## Muma

Ginger baš sam te htjela prozvati, da čujem tvoje iskustvo.
Ja, najiskrenije, ne znam kaj da mislim. Čula sam od jedne žene, koja radi u rodilištu, da će samo napraviti budalu od tebe ako doneseš neki "plan poroda". Pa si mislim da mi nikakav plan neće pomoći, da sve ovisi kako će teći sam porod... S druge strane, htjela bih da znaju neke moje želje pa da ih slijede AKO će moći tako. Za epiduralnu još nisam izgradila mišljenje - ili nisam dovoljno informirana - smanje bolove, ali ne osjetiš i ne znaš kad i kako treba tiskati? Ma nemam pojma  :neznam:   :Confused:

----------


## Vrci

Za epiduralnu sam čitala da se ona smanji ili ukida kod izgona, tako da osjetiš taj dio

Ja ju obvezno tražim, nek se snađu  :Smile:

----------


## frka

ma teško je sve skupa zamisliti i snaći se kad si prvorotka. kad jednom rodiš, postanu ti jasne neke stvari pa ih možeš staviti na mjesto. ja sam bila relativno dobro informirana prije poroda, ali neke sam stvari nažalost iskopala poslije - nakon poroda gonio me osjećaj da nešto ne štima u cijeloj priči (ne samo zbog epi) i počela sam masu čitati i sve je sjelo na mjesto. sad su mi jasne njihove nebulozne intervencije i sigurna sam da bi drugi put i oči kopala prije nego što bih dopustila reprizu izgona. do tad je sve bilo super. i 100% sam sigurna da porod može biti savršeno iskustvo - nešto moćnije ne možete iskusiti. samo nam dr-i i masa babica trebaju deeebelu edukaciju i promjenu sustava. to vam je ko kad old school MPO-vci odmahuju rukom na recimo TSH od 4 jer je unutar ref. vrijednosti - tako su naučili pa im nije milo kad im se pokušava objasniti da cijelu karijeru rade "krivo".

----------


## boss

linalena bilo prije bjelo i sirasto al nemam pojma jel to ok jer sam bila puna utrogestana , onda krenulo smedje a njegovo strucno misljenje je da je krpasta sekrecija sa tamno smedjim sadrzajem e sad ako ti to sta znaci, inace sad cekam briseve da stignu sa antibiogramom pa ce onda uvesti antibiotik.
joj cure nemogu da vjerujem da mozete gledati porodjaj ja vise volim da zivim u neznanju pa sta bude bude.

----------


## vatra86

Jutro... Danas sam kao vrijeme, bez volje, glava me boli, nemam apetita, jucer sam isto malo jela, trbuh-.nocas opet kontrakcije tj. Menstrualni bolovi nisam spavala bas, i opet onaj iscjedak guust prvo tamno narancast a poslije gust oker boje. Sad mi je bolje ali osjetim ja da nesto ne stima... Cekam da mi se mm javi, pa cemo vidjeti da li kod svoga gin popodne ili prije u bolnicu

Boss drago mi je da je tebi bolje i da su ti nasli uzrok koji je izljeciv..

Pozz  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

*vatrice*  :Love:  glim jako drži se i pođi odmah kod dr nemoj čekat!

----------


## Muma

*vatra* odi da te pregleda doktor, bilo koji, ali svejedno odi...barem bih ja.
*frka* definitivno je to problem - kad si prvorotka bez iskustva ne znaš kaj je najbolje, tek poslije vidiš kaj se moglo promijeniti, izbjeći. Ajde nam reci onda ko iskusna žena kaj bi ti promijenila? Sorry ako si već spominjala nešto o svom porodu, nisam uspjela uhvatiti...

----------


## Bluebella

*frka* molim te napiši mi na pp ime te babice koja je tebe porađala i ime babice koja je tvoju frendicu porađala (ako nije problem). ako me dopadne koja od njih da znam odmah reagirati. iako već sam dosta čitala forume vezano za vinogradsku pa znam otprilike kakva je koja i da u svakoj bolnici kod nas sve ovisi kojoj smjeni dopadneš.
plan poroda (rodin) sam pročitala i mislim da mi nije potreban (možda se varam). glupo mi je malo javno pisati neke stvari, ali znam se itakako pobrinuti za svoje dupe (ili u ovom slučaju ono drugo, da ne pišem  :Laughing: ) i svoj plan poroda ću na drugi način dogovoriti, a već je djelomično i dogovoren.
bit će dragi sa mnom na porodu, koji razgovara puno sa mnom o tome i ako ja ne budem mogla, on će se zauzeti za mene (zna da to mora).

o dojenju sam već pregledala videa i videa, imam sreće pa mi je dosta frendica rodilo unazad par mjeseci i stalno sam s njima pa su pune savjeta koji će biti vjerujem korisni. 
a i već curi iz bradavica ko ludo (znam da to ne mora ništa značiti), al ono, dragi me stalno pita kad će dobiti nesscaffe  :Laughing:  mislim da bi već sad mogla iscjediti za jedan kratki  :Laughing:

----------


## Muma

Zakon si!  :Laughing:

----------


## frka

vatra, ajde ti u bolnicu.

Muma, nisam baš pisala o porodu. definitivno mislim da za apsolutno SVE što namjeravaju napraviti ili rade MORAJU obavijestiti rodilju, a ne se ponašati kao da je ona tu neki instrument s kojim oni raspolažu bez ikakvog prava na suodlučivanje. moja je babica bila poprilično hladna i nezainteresirana. prvi susret je bio takav da je donijela injekciju dolantina i krenula prema meni bez riječi. kad sam pitala što je to, odgovorila je i duboko se uvrijedila jer sam rekla da mi ne treba ništa za bolove (za sad) i otrčala me tužiti dr-u. u to sam vrijeme bila solo u boksu jer se čekala vizita pa mi nisu još pustili muža, a moj je dr bio na jutarnjem sastanku. dolazi vizita, njih 10-ak, ja usred truda i glavna me dr zgrabi za nogu i na silu okrene na leđa i turne prste u mene. bez riječi. odvratno nešto. ne mogu vam opisati kako se oskvrnuto osjećaš u tom trenu. kao da je problem reći par riječi i pričekati 30 sek da trud prođe. kasnije je recimo došao dr. Grbavac (znaju ga MPO-vke iz Vg) i tako fino sve ispričao, pričekao kraj truda da me pregleda (čak i pitao smije li me pregledati) - ma druga priča. tako to treba izgledati, a ne kao da si komad namještaja. izgon: okreću me na leđa, ležim tako raskrečena i babica bez riječi u boks uvede 15-ak učenika iz primaljske škole. vidim ih, trudovi nestaju u sekundi. ma užas... pogledam svog dr-a (hvala bogu da je bio tamo) i odmah mu je sve bilo jasno i spičio ih je van. babica mi govori da primim noge i tiskam, a od trudova ni t - totalno neprirodan položaj koji mi nikako nije odgovarao. a i često se desi da pred izgon trudovi oslabe ili stanu da se tijelo pripremi za finale, ali oni to shvaćaju kao zastoj i odmah krenu s intervencijama. i tako ja tiskam ko sivonja i shvaćam da tu nešto ne štima. na boku je nagon za tiskanje bio strašan, a tada nula. nisam se ni snašla kad mi druga babica skoči na trbuh i samo čujem zvuk škara. opet bez riječi. a za sve sam to pitala više njih prije poroda i svi su rekli da se ne radi rutinski pa, eto, nisam mislila da moram naglašavati (a i glupača sam se sramila "zahtijevati" nešto jer sam ležala tamo mjesecima pa sam se osjećala kao da ću ispasti nezahvalna). ležala sam i prije u boksu na stalnom ctg-u zbog komplikacija i čula druge porode. te su babice surađivale sa ženama, sve im govorile, masirale međicu i radile na tome da žena prođe bez epi. ja sam, nažalost upala u krivu smjenu (i nije mi pomoglo ni prisutstvo mog dr-a. čak mislim da je i odmoglo jer su mi valjda htjeli "pomoći" da sve čim prije završi). a on je tamo bio više privatno (kao drugi MM  :Smile: ). uglavnom, ležanje na leđima je totalno neprirodan položaj za rađanje u kojem su najveće šanse da će žena popucati, a kod nas se prakticira samo zbog njihovog komoditeta i bolje preglednosti. zamislite kakati dok ležite na leđima i pomnožite to s 1000. to treba mijenjati, kao i omogućiti ženama kretanje. surađivati sa ženom i osigurati privatnost (na koju na papiru imamo pravo, a u rodilištu šipak).

nadam se da nisam nikoga splašila. i dalje sam sigurna da je porod fenomenalno nešto i rodila bih još 100 puta u drugačijoj okolini (al zato ne bih više niti na jednu punkciju na živo koliko god kratko trajala). to je nešto tako prekrasno i prirodno i sve bi bilo za 5 da se ne upetljaju bolničke procedure u njega. zato treba biti informiran. moj bi porod bio savršen - brz, prirodni jaki trudovi, ma sve super da nije bilo takvog kraja.

BB, džaba mi je bio MM koji je imao sve upute o uopzoravanju da me ne režu - taj se izgubio čim je skužio da je došlo do finala. pošaljem pp kad pitam frendicu.

----------


## lasta

vatra idi u bolnicu,ne cekaj svog gin....

----------


## Bluebella

ovo sa naučnicima mi je koma.... dobro da si me podsjetila da znam dragom reći da ih zamoli da izađu. moraju i oni nekako naučiti, ali njih 15 je previše.
skakanje na trbuh mi je također  :Shock:  i doslovno nisam čula o porodu bez toga (osim carksi), al eto i to bi čak preživjela samo da me ne režu, iako imam filing da ekipa koja "skače po trbuhu" voli i rezati.... tak da  :Rolling Eyes: 
mogu unaprijed vene rezati i nervirati se al ne mogu utjecati kad će malac poželjeti van i dali će se njegova želja za izlaskom pogoditi sa dobrom ekipom u bolnici.
u svakom slučaju ne idem tamo kao tuka... 

*p.s. leptirice gdje si? .... evo nas u okruglo 28tt  i službeno smo u trećem tromjesečju*

----------


## Muma

*frka* slažem se, pa rodilja bi bez ikakve dvojbe trebala biti o svemu informirana, ovo je suludo da tak "barataju" s tobom. Žao mi je što si upala u tu smjenu. I kod nas ima svakakvih babica koliko sam čula, sve je stvar sreće kojoj upadneš. Ali tu sam bespomoćna. Sve u svemu, treba biti spreman, informiran, znati što želiš...ali ostalo je stvar sreće.

----------


## innu

Uf frka, jesi naletila, sve ono čega se ja bojim, to požurivanje, mislim, i meni će biti u interesu da sve čim prije završi, ali poanta je baš ovo što si napomenula, ne bi im trebao bit problem napomenuti prije svakog postupka šta rade. 
Mogu ja čitati o porodima, i gledati razne filmiće, educirati se i do u nedogled razgovarati sa ženama koje su to prošle, ali imam osjećaj da će mi to tamo kad budem u žaru borbe sve ishlapiti i upravo to je razlog da će na mojem planu poroda na vrhu pisati da želim da me se obavijesti o svakom postupku. Hvala na savijetima, itekako su dobro došli, pogotovo nama koje tek tri dana nakon situacije skužimo kako je trebalo reagirati. 
Vatra, stvarno te ne ostavlja na miru, lijepo ti kreni, nemaš šta izgubit. Drži se!

----------


## Mali Mimi

ja napisala plan poroda i nitko me zbog toga nije gledao poprijeko čak su ga dobro pročitali i trudili se poštovati ga ali nažalost nije išlo sve po planu jer mi je puko vodenjak a bez trudova i nisam bila skoro ništa otvorena pa sam nakon 6 sati i razgovara sa dr. pristala na to da mi nešto daju kako bi potakli trudove, nisam htjela više riskirati zbog infekcije, ali opet sam pristala nisu me baš prisiljavali, no dobila sam epiduralnu pa je bilo izdržljivo.
I dosta mi je pomoglo pravilno disanje za vrijeme najjačih trudova i to što je mm bio sa mnom u rađaoni.
Pokušavala sam izbjeći i epiziotomiju ali po prosudbi babice ne bi išlo bez toga i to mi je u biti najteži dio...ali bile su dvije prvorotkinje sa mnom u sobi koje nisu rezali uopće dobile su samo 2 šava, tako da izgleda ipak ne radi to baš svakome iako sam i ja bila uvjerena da rade.
I slažem se s frkom i Ginger informirajte se na vrijeme i oko dojenja i svega, evo ja pogledala Mliječnu stazu od Rode i odličan je DVD...sestre u bolnici su mi pokazale 2 put nakon poroda i to je bilo sve, sva sreća da je on znao kako pravilno sisati jer ja baš i nisam.

----------


## Ginger

vatrice, ajd ti odi do bolnice, nek te neko pogleda kak spada pa da si mirna...

Muma, u našem rodilištu ne možeš unaprijed dogovoriti epiduralnu (osim ako imaš vezu, naravno)
i ja sam razmišljala o tome, ali nisam ni sama na čisto...

i ja sam ko i frka imala neserću sa smjenom...glavni je bio jedan prastari doktor, a uz njega (tada, više nije) specijalizantica
mlada primalja je bila super, al i ona je bila mlada pa ju nisu baš šljivili
glavna primalja - slično ko i frkina 
ušla je u rađaonu (nema predrađaone kod nas) bez pozdrava i nosi špricu
pozdravila me tek nakon što sam ja nju (je li stvarno teško reći "jutro") i upitala što je to
isto dolantin, a ja s upitnikom nad glavom - reko ne želim još, nije strašno...tu je već frktala nosom
evo je za sat vremena opet s nekom špricom...ja reko šta je sad to, a ona meni drip  :Shock: 
ja reko ne želim, imala sam prvi carski strah me rupture
a ona bijesna na mene da kaj ja hoću da je doktor tako ordinirao i da kak da mu ona veli da ja neću???
btw, taj dr. do tada nije niti jednom ušao u moju rađaonu, niti me pogledao, gledala me specijalizantica
ja sam joj na to odgovorila da mu ne mora ona reći, nek ga pozove pa ću mu ja sve reći
zamislite da ste svo to vrijeme u trudovima
i onda ulazi gospon, nasloni se na zid, prekriži ruke i tu počinje...psihički pritisak, prijetnje, pa beba pa ja (btw, ctg svo vrijeme uredan)...bla bla bla
što mi je još rekao neću ovdje ni pisati, jer nije baš za javnost
i nakon duuuugo natezanja pristanem ja na najmanju dozu dripa, jer sam se (po njihovom mišljenju) presporo otvarala
i tako jedna babica pojača drip, druga smanji, ja padam u nesvjest...
za vrijeme izgona 4 naskakivanja na trbuh (nakon carskog ???) i epi od koje dva mjesca nisam mogla sjesti
i sve to uglavnom bez pitanja (uopzorila me samo za epi, al me dva put zarezala)
uglavom, za vrijeme izgona se okupila i slijedeća smjena (svi doktori i sve babice) i zabrinuto me gledali - to mi je bilo najgore, jer sam mislila da nešto ne štima
ma ne znam, moja krivica je što sam došla prerano, a njihova što me uopće nisu doživljavali

čula sam da ima nekih pozitivnih promjena u stavu, pa se nadam da je tako
i da mi se neće dogoditi ko i MMimi da mi punke vodenjak bez trudova...

----------


## frka

BB, skakanje na trbuh niti ne ide bez epi. zamisli tu silu - da nema epi popucala bi uzduž i poprijeko. a ti ne možeš ni riječi reći jer ti sjedi i na prsima - sjećam se da sam mislila da ću se ugušiti jer nisam mogla ni udahnuti. ali ziher sam da se na masu toga može utjecati (mislim kod poroda bez komplikacija). samo treba imati stav i zahtijevati (na finjaka, naravno) da se okane nepotrebnih intervencija ako je beba ok. žalosno je što se žena mora boriti u tom trenu. a problem je kod prvorotki što niti nemaju pojma što se točno događa pa se ni ne mogu snaći.

a drip - katastrofa! mislim da za sad uz sebe znam samo još jednu prvorotku koja je prošla bez njega. ma nema šanse da tolikim ženama treba izazivati trudove. i što je najgore, on je i vodeći razlog zašto dolazi do komplikacija kod poroda koji su počeli sasvim normalno jer je i za bebu to patnja. meni su, naime, rekli da mi ni pod razno neće dati drip upravo zbog toga što njegova uporaba često završi CR zbog fetalne patnje, a kod mene su ga htjeli izbjeći pod svaku cijenu zbog prethodne operacije (bojali su se jer je veliki rizik ponovo ulaziti u trbuh nakon operacije mog tipa). da nije bilo tog rizika, inducirali bi me odavno jer sam tjednima ležala u bolnici (3. put) zbog manjka vode i stare posteljice. mislim da to sve govori o dripu.

sad sam se sjetila - linalena, čini mi se da si napisala da ćeš upravo zbog operacije vjerovatno na carski. meni su rekli da je to indikacija upravo za suprotno (osim ako se radi o prethodnom CR) - ponovo ulaziti u trbuh pun priraslica nije nimalo bezazleno (i ja sam imala laparatomiu, ali ipak mislim da je kod mene ipak bila ozbiljnija situacija pa se očekivao kaos u trbuhu).

----------


## Muma

Uhhhhh, Gingeeeeer...  :scared:  Radi još taj doktorčić?  :Grin:  Ja definitivno neću rano u bolnicu, barem mi je u planu čekati do zadnje.
Inače, moja frendica je dobila drip i tražila još!  :Shock:  Luda je.
Mislim da smo već sad definitivno ot. Stoga, prijavljujem 8 kontrakcija do sad, u svim tjelesnim položajima, ležanje na leđima, boku, stajanje...  :Undecided:

----------


## frka

p.s. MM, 6 sati od puknutog vodenjaka je way too little time da bi bilo riječi o infekciji. a što se tiče epi u Rijeci - tamo su puno bolji uvjeti za roditi nego u Zg (mada se i ovdje situacija popravlja, ali ne bi joj falilo još malo boosta).

----------


## snupi

dobro varaždinke trebam li sa vama u rodiliste ili ne?:D

----------


## đurđa76

ja i sada kad čitam što ste sve prolazile na porodu dođe mi slabo,stvarno šta mi sve žene moramo i možemo istrpit!!!!ja nisam nikad pisala svoju priču sa poroda ali sam kao prvorotkinja u 36-toj super prošla,iako sam primljena u bolnicu jer mi je puko vodenjak,nikakvih trudova nije bilo i bila sam otvorena svega prst taj dan oko 6 popodne,preležala u predrađaoni cijelu noć do jutra bez pomaka,nakraju sumi dali mislim prostinin(neka me ispravi ko zna ako nisam dobro napisala)oko sedam ujutro,kroz naredna tri sata bolovi ne tako jaki da uopće nisam ni znala da su to trudovi,pregled oko 11 šok,otvorena 7 prstiju,u rađaonu i u 12.53 sam rodila,bez rezanja i naskakivanja po trbuhu,u 4 sam se sama tuširala
potpisala bi za još 100 takvih,i želim vam svima takav porod(i sebi samoj)
vatra,i ja mislim da bi bilo najbolje da odeš na pregled
čitam vas i pratim sve ali kraj mog zvrka ne stignem baš pisat,a vrijeme mi prolazi da uopće ni sama nisam svjesna da smo već skoro dogurali do polovice

----------


## corinaII

Vatra draga nadam se da če sve biti u redu :Heart:

----------


## željkica

ja ću ostat doma rodit  :Laughing:

----------


## luc

Ja sam dosla u bolnicu sa svojim trudovim,sve su ubrzali busenjem vodenjaka,drip,sirenje rukom,dolantin,naljeganje na trbuh. Ja nisam uopce imala nagon za tiskanje a babica se derala na mene da moram tiskati jet ce morat upotrjebit vakum jer ce se mala ugusit. Mislim uzas kako te preplase i kaj ces onda reci da hoces ili neces nesto kad neznas hoce se stvarno nesto lose dogodit ili ne. Na krajuu mi se ispricale da to one tako moraju da time poticu moje sudjelovanje ali ja na kraju od toga svega nisam uopce znala kaj se dogodilo niti se previse toga sijecam. Ja sam sama kriva jer sam prerano dosla ali zvala sam svog doktora jer mi je izlazio sluzni cep,bio je rvav pa cisto radi sigurnosti sam se trebala javiti na hitnu a oni me nisu poslali doma jer su trudovi bili na sedam minuta. 
Opet nemam plan poroda jer opet neznam kako pocet a i strah me da svojim zahtjevima ne nastetim bebi,jednostavno se teudim ne razmisljati previse kako ce biti,natrag sad nemogu.
Samo da jos pitam,ako pukne vodenjak dal treba odma ic il ne jer puno citam da se nejde,da se cekaju trudovi na svakih pet minuta a drugdje pa pise da treba ic odma da ne ispadne pupcana vrpca?

----------


## butterfly101

> *p.s. leptirice gdje si? .... evo nas u okruglo 28tt  i službeno smo u trećem tromjesečju*


heeej, evo mene i počela sam nešto čitat o današnjoj raspravi ali već se ježim pa ću napreskokce, iako znam da je možda bolje da nesto korisno pročitam....

 :pivo:  ju-hu treće tromjeseče....ne mogu vjerovati,sad kad gledam unazad prošlo je brzo,ali opet mi izgleda zima daleko! Nadam se da je jučer shoping prošao bolje od planiranog  :Grin:

----------


## butterfly101

*corina* šta je bilo sa tvojom bartolinijevom, šta je rekla dr?

*vatra*...brzo u bolnicu, preskoči gina u općoj!!!  :Storma s bičem:

----------


## Bluebella

> heeej, evo mene i počela sam nešto čitat o današnjoj raspravi ali već se ježim pa ću napreskokce, iako znam da je možda bolje da nesto korisno pročitam....
> 
>  ju-hu treće tromjeseče....ne mogu vjerovati,sad kad gledam unazad prošlo je brzo,ali opet mi izgleda zima daleko! Nadam se da je jučer shoping prošao bolje od planiranog


meni je isto prošlo brzo i isto tako mi se čini da je termin još daaaleeekoo, al sad će to.
sve nekako proleti, sjećam se kad sam na prvi postupak išla u ljubljanu pa si me bodrila, a vidi sad, imamo isti termin  :Smile: 

shopping je bio super, ja birala, buduća strina plaćala  :Very Happy:  evo sve pored mene još uvijek, stalno gledam i zamišljam svog malca u tome svemu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mali Mimi

luc kad pukne vodenjak treba ići u bolnicu nemaš šta puno čekat doma trudove jer tko zna dal će ih biti uopće u nekom razumnom roku, vidi moj slučaj npr.al ne zato jer ti može ispast pupčana vrpce nego se povećava rizik od infekcije dijete nema više zaštitnu barijeru ako ne rodiš u roku 12 sati taj rizik raste, moje dijete je dobivalo zbog toga 3 dana antibiotike i na kraju su svi nalazi ispali OK pa smo pušteni kući.

----------


## nov@

Ajme, kad vas čitam i ja ću rađe roditi doma  :Laughing:   Izgleda da su te babice jedan od najvećih strahova kod poroda  :iskušenje:  Ovisi na koju nabasaš...?
A ako je muž s vama, možda si neće dozvoliti nekakav bezobrazluk? Ili se varam (i tješim) ?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> p.s. MM, 6 sati od puknutog vodenjaka je way too little time da bi bilo riječi o infekciji. a što se tiče epi u Rijeci - tamo su puno bolji uvjeti za roditi nego u Zg (mada se i ovdje situacija popravlja, ali ne bi joj falilo još malo boosta).


Ma znam ali ja nisam rodila za 6 sati nego za 18,5 od puknuća a pošto nije bilo nikakvih pomaka s trudovima a vjerojatno ni ne bi bilo do ko zna kad - pristala sam na onaj peptidin i kasnije drip (tj. za to me više nisu ni pitali)

----------


## luc

> luc kad pukne vodenjak treba ići u bolnicu nemaš šta puno čekat doma trudove jer tko zna dal će ih biti uopće u nekom razumnom roku, vidi moj slučaj npr.al ne zato jer ti može ispast pupčana vrpce nego se povećava rizik od infekcije dijete nema više zaštitnu barijeru ako ne rodiš u roku 12 sati taj rizik raste, moje dijete je dobivalo zbog toga 3 dana antibiotike i na kraju su svi nalazi ispali OK pa smo pušteni kući.


Hvala! Nadam se da nece puknut da cu doci tolko kasno da ce me jedva uvest u boks i sve gitovo. Tako je rodila moja cimerica,pekla doma klincima pizzu,nesto ju zasrafilo i suprug ju jedva dopeljao do bolnice koja im je udaljena 15 min voznje :Smile:

----------


## Kikica1

Vatrice, meni je bilo slicno. Kod mene je bilo par probadanja pa nekakvi narancasti iscjedak. Isla sam ginekologici, nismo mogli naci sta je uzrok jer je pod uzv sve bilo okej a brisevi uredni. Vratila me na utrice i sto vise mirovanja i tako do 20 tt. Mogu ti bit bakterije, moze biti da se usce otvara. Ja se tu ne bi zezala pa da poslije lupam glavom u zid ako se sta desi.
Iscjedak mi je prvi dan stao nakon sto sam samoinicijativno stavila utrogestane /bila sam u 14tt/ a kad se drugi dan pojavio samo sam ginekologicu nazvala da mi dalje da recept. I nakon toga ga vise nije bilo.

----------


## frka

> Ma znam ali ja nisam rodila za 6 sati nego za 18,5 od puknuća a pošto nije bilo nikakvih pomaka s trudovima a vjerojatno ni ne bi bilo do ko zna kad - pristala sam na onaj peptidin i kasnije drip (tj. za to me više nisu ni pitali)


može se bez problema čekati 24h nakon puknuća da dođe do trudova (po nekima i 48h) bez opasnosti infekcije. veća je šansa da će beba pobrat infekciju pod dripom.

----------


## Ginger

nov@ ja sam rekla da tek sad nakon pravog bolnickog poroda kuzim zene koje radjaju doma (uz strucnu osobu, naravno)
samo sto ja nemam kohones za tako nesto (pogotovo zbog prvog cr)

snupi okani se corava posla
taman ti treba da dva mjeseca prije vlastotog poroda gledas jednu od nas kak tiska  :Smile: 

Muma, je radi jos, znas da se oni ne daju sam tak u penziju  :Smile: 

cure, ima jako lijepih prica s poroda, ja ih citam i hrabre me
ove druge preskacem  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

E da, meni je muz na porodu jaaaako puno znacio
Jest da je morao biti tiho i ne kretati se previse, al samo da je tamo
Bez njega ne idem, makar radjala na porti - pa nek se oni snalaze  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

> Muma, je radi jos, znas da se oni ne daju sam tak u penziju


A onda prije nego izradim detaljan plan poroda moram još napraviti ugovor s malcem da dođe u četvrtak ili petak  :Coffee:

----------


## butterfly101

[QUOTE=Bluebella;2478539]sjećam se kad sam na prvi postupak išla u ljubljanu pa si me bodrila, a vidi sad, imamo isti termin  :Smile: 

/QUOTE]

ma daj, ja se toga ne sječam....ako sam ti dala koji dobar savjet drago mi je!
super da si svasta kupila,sve je tako slatko za bebice pa je teško odoljet, a još kad te časte....mmmmm

----------


## Bluebella

> cure, ima jako lijepih prica s poroda, ja ih citam i hrabre me
> ove druge preskacem


same here.... nekak imam filing da će sve biti u redu. 
odvrtila sam si u glavi scenarij poroda koji mi se sviđa, ima ih više  :Grin:  i toga se držim... al svakako da se treba informirati o svemu, nije dovoljno samo maštati...

----------


## Bluebella

[QUOTE=butterfly101;2478637]


> sjećam se kad sam na prvi postupak išla u ljubljanu pa si me bodrila, a vidi sad, imamo isti termin 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ma daj, ja se toga ne sječam....ako sam ti dala koji dobar savjet drago mi je!
> super da si svasta kupila,sve je tako slatko za bebice pa je teško odoljet, a još kad te časte....mmmmm


da da.. bila si mi baš podrška... al ima već dvije godine od toga.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> može se bez problema čekati 24h nakon puknuća da dođe do trudova (po nekima i 48h) bez opasnosti infekcije. veća je šansa da će beba pobrat infekciju pod dripom.



pa ne znam zašto bi mu onda dali antibiotike bezveze ako nije opasno

----------


## milasova8

Ja necu sad o svom porodu,jer je bio savrsen,potpuno fizioloski..porod san snova..
Definitivno se slazen da se treba informirati,znati sta zelite a sta ne i u skladu sa situacijom to reci doktoru/babici..
I definitivmo se treba informirati o dojenju,ja sam citala puno i gledala DVD,ali sam svejedno naletila na probleme..
Ima puno toga na sta treba vidit racuna kad bebica dode doma da sam jednostavno neke stvari malko zanemarila,tipa masuranje dojki..i zaradila mastitis i jedva izvukla dojenje..

----------


## milasova8

Pisem s moba,pa isprike na krivopisu :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

> *corina* šta je bilo sa tvojom bartolinijevom, šta je rekla dr?
> 
> *vatra*...brzo u bolnicu, preskoči gina u općoj!!!



draga pobrkala si lončiće :Grin:  nemam ja problema s bartolinijevom žljezdom več mislim da ima blubella ili ?

----------


## Bluebella

> draga pobrkala si lončiće nemam ja problema s bartolinijevom žljezdom več mislim da ima blubella ili ?


nemam ni ja  :Laughing: 
Muma je imala problema s tom žlijezdom...

----------


## frka

> nov@ ja sam rekla da tek sad nakon pravog bolnickog poroda kuzim zene koje radjaju doma (uz strucnu osobu, naravno)
> samo sto ja nemam kohones za tako nesto


uh... ja ih imam i to do koljena  :lool:  odmah bih rodila doma (naravno ne neasistirano). još kad bi mi izrasli novi jajovodi, kad bih ostala spontano trudna i trudnoća ovaj put ne bi bila komplicirana... ne tražim previše, je l' da  :lool: ?

----------


## Ginger

frka  :Laughing:  
uopce ne, pogtovo dio s jajovodima  :Laughing:

----------


## Muma

> nemam ni ja 
> Muma je imala problema s tom žlijezdom...


He he, hvala što mislite na mene  :Laughing:  Ja sam ta! Sve se povuklo kroz par dana pa nisam ginekologici ni spominjala. Dovoljna mi je bila njena reakcija na kontrakcije, kao da to nije normalna pojava u trudnoći, odmah počela spominjati tokolizu itd. Nisam htjela sama sebi zapapriti još i s time pošto se povuklo, uvijek stignem ako se ponovi (a neće  :Grin: ...)

----------


## vatra86

Oooooo da se i ja malo javim, raspisale ste se da sam vas 3 sata citala...
Evo mene hospitalizirane, kazu samo 2-3 dana da mi naprave pretrage i to je to, za sad sam dobro, ali imam filing da bi kontrak opet mogle poceti, nekako sam mirnija kad sam tu.
Hvala sta mislite na mene..

Volim vaaas!! Pusa

----------


## Muma

Dobro je *vatra*! Sad si malo pod kontrolom, i bit će sve ok! Šaljemo puno zdravih vibrica za tjeranje kontrakcija i odlične nalaze. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ginger

> A onda prije nego izradim detaljan plan poroda moram još napraviti ugovor s malcem da dođe u četvrtak ili petak


Zasto?

----------


## corinaII

> nemam ni ja 
> Muma je imala problema s tom žlijezdom...



ah taj trudnički mozak  :Laughing:

----------


## butterfly101

> ah taj trudnički mozak


 :Laughing:   a stvarno...sorry corina, pobrkala sam

----------


## željkica

*vatra*,dobro šta su te ostavili sad će te bar pregledat kako treba i bit ćeš mirnija,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve uredu!

*buttertfly* jel se mogu i ja pridružit zdravici???? mi smo samo par dana razlike ja za 4 dana ulazim u 28tt!

----------


## tina29

uh jesam se načitala sad! ali barem sam puna korisnih informacija,čitam o porodu ali nemogu još zasad reči da me strah,ja sam si lijepo u glavi posložila da če sve biti super i proči glatko pa se tješim i uvjeravam samu sebe da to tak zaista i bude kak sam si zamislila.ali bumo vidjeli........
*vatra* draga nek si ti na sigurnom,ma sto posto bude sve u redu,nek oni lijepo naprave pretrage a do tada izdrži nekako,sve za bebača,mi mislimo na tebe i šaljemo bezbroj poz vibri!  :Kiss: 
ja jedva čekam sutra da vidim svog malca!  :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## butterfly101

*željkica* čin-čin za Božićne bebe  :pivo:

----------


## Muma

> Zasto?


Zbog doktorice koja tad radi...ako sam dobro pohvatala zadnje informacije o našem rodilištu i rasporedu rada doktora. Iako, tko zna kak će to biti oko Božića kad moj malac mora van  :drama:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Cure jel u paketu sa bh kontrakcijama dolaze i kao menstrualni bolovi?
Mene sinoc nesto sarafilo, evo sad opet... Mislim nije strasno, ali nije mi ni svejedno...
Zapravo ni ne kuzim da li imam bh kontrakcije, ja to pripisem bebi da se tako namjesti  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Muma, raspored se mijenja tjedno
A u vrijeme kad ti i ja radjamo, ajmeee...bozicni i novogodisnjoi praznici, skijanje...uf...tko zna...

----------


## Ginger

Bubimitka, malo miruj i vidi kak ce biti preko noci
Ako se ne smiri, javi se svom dr ili u bolnicu

----------


## snupi

https://www.facebook.com/events/1377595655796320/ - film o doulama koji organizira roda  19. i 20. 09 u 15 gradova u Hrvatskoj! teta iz Varaždina , kino galerija, 20.09. u 18.30  u Gajevoj!

----------


## vatra86

Drage moje kao sto vidite ja bauljam, ne mogu spavati. Necete vjerovari zasto..  Ugl sinoc je dosla dr i kaze ona meni da mi mora napraviti uk i briseve jer da imam povisen crp na44 a inace je granica 5, to je neki faktor upale.i da su mi u obicnom urinu nasli dosta bak. E dala mi je th infuziju sa spazmeksom i antibiotik venski. Sestra me je bola 3 puta i onda je zvala drugu sestru koja je postavila iglu iz prve ali ta ruka me boli za popiz i nikako ne mogu zaspti i sad cekam 6 sati da mi da antibi i reci cu joj da mi to skine da se naspavam..

Jel rodila argente, vidim da se ne javlja? 
A i moja linalena ce se brzo javiti jer ona pocne bauljati oko 4...

----------


## linalena

vatro pogodila si, no jutros imam uz nesanici u još jedan rzlog
pazim da si pas na skine zavoj na šapici
jučer popodne je jako porezao mekuš (jastučić na šapici), prvo smo lako zaustavili krvarenje no kad smo prije spavanja išli prmijeniti gaze ajme krvi pa smo glupani prejako stegli zavoj i ja se sada redovno probudim a njemu prsti izvan zavoja 2 broja veći, premotali ali lagano pa da ne skine mazim ga da se smiri i ne čačka po tom a ujutro kod veta 
tužno mi je to pretužno, kada on inače pršti od energije (belgijski ovčar 2,5god)a sada drži glavu u krilu a nogice mu se tresu

kako si ti? drž se i to je vjerojatno od mjehura i mene zadnjih dana zeza i baš si mislim ić izvaditi taj crp

----------


## vatra86

I meni je ti tuzno samo kad citam, moja je skuzila jucer da nekud idem i isto je bila tuzna..  :Sad: 

Ali ja jos da su bili samo grcevi, pa barem bi spavala 2-3 sata a ovako od ruke u kojoj mi je iglica nisam mogla, i sad sam joj rekla neka mi je izvadi i da cu ja zvati svoje sa hitne da mi netko dodje stavit...
A za grceve nije rekla nista, a zbog njih sam ovdje..joj joj joj...

----------


## frka

vatra, crp kod trudnica inače može biti do 15. ali tvoj je stvarno visok. ako su ti uzeli briseve i uk, što ti nisu odmah dali neki antibiotik širokog spektra da počne smirivati upalu dok ne dođe antibiogram? drž' se!

Argente je rodila - tema je na čestitarima  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

eh da, preventiva i antibiotik širokog spektra

tako sam ja jednom davno (nakon operacije muku mučila s beštijama zbog katettera) osjetila upalu mjehura, ode ja u petak kod starog doktora i da me boli, boli kada pišam...on meni samo da uputnicu za uk za ponedjeljak... to je bilo oko 9-10 ujutro, popodne u 4 sam pišala tamnosmeđe, od bolova jedva doš'la do jednog privatnog doktora koji je reako da bi za koji sat završila s upalom bubrega i vjerojanto u nesvjesti, nekakva galopirajuća upala nsjećam se bakterije. On mi je naravno dao odmah neki široki antibiotik i naravno nakon 2 tablete je već bilo uredu. 

vatrice drž se

ima koji pregled danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## boss

dobro jutro
vatra drzi se bolje da si njima pod kontrolom barem si sigurnija, nadam se da ceti antibiotici pomoci .
linalena spavas li ti uopste?

----------


## linalena

Boss oo  spavam i previše, a tek kako sam uživala noćas zamotana u poplun, mmmm

Inače primijetila sam u zadnje vrijeme da imam čudan osjećaj u glavi, onak ko nakon tuluma, znate onaj osjećaj i kada se već naspavaš i kada je sav alkohokl izašao van ali je u glavi neka tupost. Moram si naćo neki inteliktualni način okupiranja vremena, al ne čitanje križaljka. možda da malo ponavljam engleski ili njemačkki, imam već dugo sve doma kaj treba da naučim raditi web stranice, uzela od mame njenu hrpu recepata da si prepišem kaj mi se svidi al eto nekak mi se samo oda uokolo po kavicama. Jedva čekam tamo negdje studeni da idemo početi gledati stvari za bebača

i da još jedna slikica, 7 ujutro idem van s pesom, koji jelte šepa, imam šapu u zavoju, ja trudna OK još se baš ne kuži i tutnji po cesti kamion kaj vozi plin, ja već na pol ceste, em ja neću trčati em pes nemre i ovaj kreten ne usporava, ma znam ja da je bilo lufta al kvragu zašto se moram tak splašiti zbog kretena...e da ste me čuli akko sam vikala, psovala uffffff

----------


## vatra86

Ma dobila sam sinoc i jutros Cefalin venski, i tako svakih 8 sati..

Linalena ti si bas prava uciteljica, svaki dan po jedna do dvije price, bas mi je gust te citat..

Bubimitka ajde ti lijepo kod gin i nek ti da das urin za analizu..

Mene i dalje boli...  :Sad:  
Svi su odustali da me bodu, pa ce zvati kolege s anestezije, a i meni je draze da oni dodju...

----------


## linalena

ajoj vatrice, baš grdo za to pikanje a o bolovima da ne govorim, neka prođe brzo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lasta

vatra meni je ruka otpala samo dok mi je tlak mjerila...ako je ista sestra dobro da ti nije iglu i u nogu bola  :Laughing:

----------


## boss

vatra da si mi blize dosla bi te ja ubosti , a vjeruj mi koliko je tebi muka sto te bodu bezuspjesno njima je mozda jos veca muka nego tebi.

----------


## Bluebella

*vatra* draga drži se...

----------


## snupi

vatra  drzi se , ja dobijem "bakterije"  a ti  zbog njih završiš u bolnici!! Nadam se da te sto prije budu pustili  doma!

----------


## Muma

*vatrice* drži se! Znam kako ti je. Da vidiš moju izmasakriranu ruku nakon ogtt-a. Ukratko, desna ruka nije dolazila u obzir da pokušava pikati, žile nikakve. Lijeva ruka - jedna žila koju svi vječito pikaju već je apsolutno uništena, tvrda, uskoro će krepat  :Laughing:  Iz druge, jedine preostale žile na toj ruci, nije izvukla ni kap krvi (iako sam je upozorila na taj scenarij) - 3 puta je gurala dublje pa okretala iglu lijevo-desno dok se nije uvjerila da neće ići.... Pokušavam zaboraviti  :Smile: 

Cure, jel oko 15 kontrakcija kroz dan too much? Nisam baš našla taj podatak.

----------


## butterfly101

Jutro cure...

Zelim vam lijep i miran dan ,a nasoj vatrici brz oporavK i da sto prije iz bolnice izadje van ! 

Haaaa,koja rima  :Wink: 

Vatra moguce da je upala uzrok ti kontrak. Kad sam ja bila na pregledu u bol. zbog kontr. rekli su mi ako se ne umiri da ce me morat zadrzat bas zbog svih nalaza jer upala moze bit uzrok. Izdrzi jos malo,crp ti je stvarno visok. Vjeroj.ce ti ga opet vadit da vide ako padaju njegove vrijednosti buduci ti antibiotik daju direkt u krv. Moras izdrzat to bockanje,a mozda ti posalju kojeg zgodnog anesteziologa  :Wink:  .

----------


## Zima77

Vatra drži se

----------


## vatra86

:Laughing:  cure bas ste me  nasmijale! 
Vjerujem da su kontrakcije od upale, a i dr to misli, vidjet cemo kad antibiotik pocne djelovati...

Bila mi je anesteticarka, vidi se da je zena od iskustva, ubola iz prve, malo bolilo, sad je samo neugodno jer je ipak strano tijelo u veni...zeni sam se klanjala..  :Laughing: 

Jos sam si narucila rucak od muza, raviole sa umakom od gorgonzole..njamiii...

Budite mi tako vesele... Super ste!!
 :Kiss:

----------


## corinaII

Vatra draga a joj ne bih ti htjela kvariti ručak ali gorgonzolu i ostale mekane sireve tipa brie, fetta ,cemebert treba izbjegavati radi bakterije listerije.

----------


## corinaII

Ja sam inače veliki ljubitelj gorgonole i fetta sira ali ih trenutno ne jedem.

----------


## butterfly101

Ja jedem sve,sve osim tartara i skoljki... ali ostalo sve,pa da mozda sam zato na +13 u 28tt  :Wink:

----------


## corinaII

butterfly ja sam +10 u 23 tt  :Yes: 

ma ja sam čitala što bi ka tribalo izbjegavati u trudnoći, ja se toga i držim.

----------


## butterfly101

dobre smo onda...kad sam bila na uzv gledala mi dr bebu i kaže da je mali dug i mršav, znači on se ipak kontrolira,nije na mamu  :Grin: 

*muma* neznam šta da ti kažem,ja sam ih imala u 26tt cijelu noc bez prekida, drugi sam dan bila u bolnici na pregledu jer sam se ukakala od brige, sve je bilo ok i to je bila reakcija na moju fizičku aktivnost čišćenja po kući. Od tada moji muž vodi računa o čistoči i tako mi je fora kako se ljuti na sebe kad zamrvi ili sl.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Dobro ste vi natukle te kilice  :Grin: 
Ja jos nisam ni na +6 a na 32+2 tt smo  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Joj, ja se držim prehrambenih trudničkih pravila, ali taaaaako mi fali tuna, zelena salata, svježe zelje na salatu...uh... A s druge strane, svi mi govore "jediiiii, jer kad ćeš početi dojiti ništa nećeš smjeti".  :Undecided: 
*Bubimitka81*  :oklagija:  nemoj nam cure ubiti u pojam, nek papaju, možda su prije bile "mufave" (=mršave)...rekao bi mm  :Laughing:

----------


## corinaII

Uff a ja bi se tako najela pršuta i jetrice ali ne ne .

----------


## snupi

kakve su to  bedastoce, dok  budete dojile jedite sve kaj vam bude pasalo(kisela salata,zelje)!  Nema da se ne smije  jesti to i to,  ako vama pase, samo dajte jedino ako se beba bude mrstila da nekaj nije fino kaj mami  je !!Ja sam za sad  kilu u  plusu, ali posto imam zalihu od prije, nadam se da ni ne budem dobila previse kila. Muma s obzirom na tvoj stanje i to kaj mm radi popodne misllim da ne budemo isle na zg kavu!

----------


## tina29

cure moje evo mene ,bila na pregledu danas i pošteno se isprepadala.........uglavnom nalaz je ovakav pa iskusne trudnice neka slobodno napišu svoje mišljenje:
35+3tt,posteljica:fundus,plodove vode dovoljno,BPD 9,08,AC 30,91,FL 7,00,TT 2699g,vodi glava,napomena:vodi zadak,F X/4,KČS poz,cerviks skračen,smekšan,za prst prohodan do UU koje je zatvoreno,CTG danas..........e i tako ja napravim CTG a doktorica ga potpiše i napiše sastrane ctg svaki dan  :Shock: ,ma nebi ja bila tolko zbunjena da me nije sestra pitala zakaj radite CTG a u 36tt ste i to još svaki dan i poslje skužim da mi je sestra koja mjeri tlak  napisala da sam 38tt pa me dok.možda zato šalje svaki dan ili mi je ctg tolko loš,mada mi je sestra rekla da je normalan,ma joj ko je tu lud,ja od brige definitivno,moj doktor je morao hitno u salu i nisam ga ni vidla tak da sam sad ljuta jer bi mi on sve lijepo objasnio a sad ništa neznam do sutra dok ne odem na ctg opet........
jako me brine sad to sve i taj cerviks,molim vas da mi pomognete malo jer se samo žderem sada! Hvala!
*vatra* draga drži se,puse!
puse svim bebama i mamama!

----------


## željkica

zašto se nesmi pršut?ja uglavnom jedem sve na dane se kontroliram na dane ne i tako u krug!

*vatra* drži se bit će sve to dobro!
*tina* ja ti neznam sigurno će ti se javit cure koje su upućena,a ti se do tad probaj smirit  :Love:

----------


## corinaII

Pršut je meso koje nije termički obrađeno (kuhano ili pečeno na velikim temperaturama ) pa se ne preporuča jesti .

----------


## bubekica

*corinaII* to je "problem" sa svim suhomesnatim proizvodima, al vjerujem da ovi iz ducana prolaze visoke kontrole i da su sanse za zarazu minimalne. 
a i jetricu si mozes priustiti, ponekad.

----------


## corinaII

bubekica mi inače jedemo jedino domači pršut i pancetu( slaninu) imamo svoje ali eto nema veze ne jedem sad, ma ima vremena još koji misec se mogu strpiti pa ču onda navaliti i pojesti cili pršut sama :Grin:

----------


## butterfly101

Tina29 razumjem tvoju brigu,ne razumjem se u nalaz ali pretpostavljam da je zbog zabune u tjednima dr. taki naredila. Ma da je bilo sta bilo sumnjivo vjerujem da bis se sad javila iz bolnice. Budi mirna i nekako izdrzi do sutra. Sve ce bit ok.

----------


## butterfly101

Cure moje....  :Razz: stuci cu vas,vi meni o prsutu,a mi nase cuvamo za festu kad se bebac rodi. A ja onda necu moc navalit jer se nadam dojenju bebice!

----------


## Muma

*tina29* mogu ti samo poslati tisuću hugića, nemam iskustva ali logika mi govori da se zabunila s ctg-om zbog krivo napisanog tjedna. A da li ti je na pregledu doktor rekao nešt za taj cervix? Ako nije, sumnjam onda da je to nešt nenormalno, ipak se polako bližiš terminu. Ali kažem, ja sam za to laik. Ajde mamice koje ste rodile, help....

----------


## luc

Tina to sa cerviksom ti ne znaci nis,to svima pisu a za crg neznam. Kad ja taj svoj nalaz usporedim sa svojim mislim da ti je sve ok.. Ja sam danas isto bila 36+5,nisu me uopce gledali,beba 3400,,sve ok i narucena sam na kontrolu za tjedan dana i jos mi nece radit ctg. A kaj beba ti je jos na zadak?

----------


## Muma

*tina* a da ti nazoveš sutra i pitaš za taj ctg? Možda stvarno ne moraš dolaziti nego je do greške u tt.

----------


## željkica

ja danas sva sretna se sjetim di ima dućan za trudnice i puna euforije odem sad ću ja kupit sebi svašta kad ono ja dođem tamo a meni prodavačica ne držimo vam više robu za trudnice  :cupakosu:  za poludit i tako tužna odem ća,za utjehu sam kupila jednu majcu u diademe i išla kući,sad mi ostaje samo h&m koji trenutno nema ništa pokvaria se skroz.

----------


## Muma

A joj *željkica*, iste su nam brige! Ja sutra idem u ZG do Arene - baš sam se nadala naći nešto u H&M-u! Pa nema ništa?  :Shock:  Pa ostala sam "gola", ništa mi ne paše, trebam robu odmaaaaaah  :voodoo:

----------


## željkica

ma nema ništa bar u splitu ne,i ja sam gola sve mi malo kratko mm mi se samo smije!
vidila sam na int ima jedan dućan u west gatu za trudnice mama nova se zove i čini mi se da imaju super stvari pa pođi tamo,ja ću i dalje bit gola!

----------


## tina29

drage moje hvala vam na odgovorima,ma kaj bi ja bez vas,malo sam se smirila dok sam čitala da je to normalno za moje tjedne, a taj ctg i ja pripisujem pogrešci u tjednima.......
*luc* da malac je na zadak,ma ne zabrinjava me to tolko,samo nek je on meni dobro!
*muma*  ili ču nazvat ujutro ili otiči,tj odvest če me netko pa ču ih na licu mjesta pitati!
kaj se tiče trudničke odječe ja sam skroz bila gola do jučer,slučajno sam naletila u amadeusu na neku vestu/tuniku,fino se rasteže i dođe mi više ko neka haljinica,ispod majica sa dugim rukavima i super bar imam sad u čem hodat  :Smile: 
*luc* dali su ti rekli da moraš strogo mirovati zbog takvog cerviksa???i kakve su tvoje mjere bile u mojim tjednima,jel su bar približne,ja se bojim da malac nije možda premali ili sam si ja to zabrijala,možda je baš veliki,dok je reko da je sve ok!
cure još jednom puno hvala,puse!

----------


## Muma

*tina* jesi vidjela ovo? http://www.ringeraja.hr/clanak/rast-...dnoce_374.html
*željkica* bila sam u mama nova ali je bila samo ljetna roba na akciji. Vidjet ću sutra!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tina drzi se, ne vjerujem da bi te dr pustiokuci samo tako da nije sve u redu...

Vatra kakvo je kod tebe stanje?

----------


## sretna 1506

Pozz,ja sam trebala na ctg svaki dan od 36 tj.a bilo sve ok,osim zadak sto je.Dr rekla da zbog prevelikog uzbudjenja mpo trudnice treba više ctg kontrolirati.

----------


## butterfly101

Jutroooo curke, spavate? A sta da vam vec sada ponudim kafe i kolacic ili cemo kasnije,vani je jos noc. Isla sam na wc i malo pit,sjetila se vas i nema sanse vise zaspat. Gledam kako peku ribu pod pekom na prvom...mmmmm

Vatra di si ti, je sve ok???????

----------


## butterfly101

...Evo ga na, ja dobila kruljac i bebac se uznemirio.Idem nesto pojest pa cu nastavit

----------


## boss

butterfly ista situacija ustala u wc popila tabletu i gotovo sa spavanjem nema teorije vratiti se.
nego ja nocas sanjala bebe cijelu noc medjutim sve bi to bilo ok da cijelu noc nisam sanjala da sam dobila trojke, tako da sam jutros ustala i onako bunovna pitala muza jel ono dvoje ili troje kod nas joj kako me je cudno gledao  :Laughing:

----------


## vatra86

Jutrooo!! Ja ocekivala linalenu a kad oko butterfly jede u 5..  :Laughing: 

Ja sam prvu noc spavala bez bolova  :Very Happy:  nadam se da ih nece vise ni biti dooooo poroda, samo mi je taj sluzavo krvavi iscjedak prisutan u puno manjoj kolicini pa valjda antibiotik djeluje.

Tina nis ne brini, oni su nesto fulali.sigurna sam da ces ti to rijesiti.

Bubimitka kako si ti?

Boss sta si po zanimanju? I da li imas jos iscjedak i ti?

----------


## boss

tehnolog al sam do nedavno radila ( dok nisam krenula u postupak) kao medicinska sestra , i igrom slucaja sam radila na odjelu za nedonoscad tako da imam iskustva sa jako malim bebama.

----------


## luc

Tina to ti oni tako sve od oka. Od pocetka su mi govorili da je beba vece ali i ja sam visoka. Prije dva tjedna je bila procjenjena na samo 2400 a tolka je bila i kao dva tjedna prije a sad je opet malo veca. To ovisi sve o polozaju bebu i kako je okrenuta (objasnio brat koji je veterinar :Smile: ) to za cerviks je isto ok,to je sad pred termin pa je normalno da se meksa i siri,ja sam trebala mirovati ali nisam,iscurio mi je i cep pa nista jos. 
Uzivaj jos malo i opusti se,bitno da je beba ok.

----------


## Muma

Jutro žene! Samo da vas pozdravim prije nego krenem u shopping. Vidim da je veselo jutro, napokon - samo tako nastavite!!!  :Very Happy: 
*vatra* naaapokon! Nek se sve samo do kraja smiri pa da možeš ležati doma, ako ćeš morati.
Uh naše noćne ptičice i te vražje tablete! Mene je već jučer navečer pitao mm "to će čudo ujutro zvoniti u 7h?" gledajući moj mobitel  :Mad: . A što se mora mora se...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jutro ranoranioci, moze kavica  :Coffee: 

Vatra super da su se bolovi smirili, bit ce sve ok.....
Mene je sarafilo samo onda, vjerovatno uslijed ribanja pecnice to popodne, a tako sam ju zapustila u posljednje vrijeme da me bilo sram same sebe pa je i ribanje potrajalo i eto mi kazne  :Smile: 

Muma uzivaj u shopingu  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

jutro a šta ste uranile ja bi još spavala samo me bager probudija,opet me ulovilo samo spavanje kao na početku trudnoće.

*vatra*  :Very Happy:  da je krenulo na bolje!
*Muma* sretno u shopingu!
*boss*,kolegice i ja sam tehnolog!

----------


## butterfly101

Vatra hvala B da se umirilo, vec sam se pitala di si,jucer se bas nisi javljla. Sigurno je dobra ekipica oko tebe  :Smile: 


Boss ...al si me nasmijla. A mogu mislit muza :Wink: 
Muma sta ides kupovat nesto za bebu? 
Zeljkica hvala za kavu

----------


## butterfly101

Boss sad kad znamo sta si radila, koliko je bila tjedana najmanja beba koju si vidjela? Je bilo sve ok?

----------


## boss

zeljkica  znaci ima ovdje jos ljudi koji nisu profesori, al ja sam radila kao medicinska sestra posto mi je isplativija i nekako mi bilo ljepse , pogotovo posto sam sa djecom radila pa me to vise ispunjava al nikad se nezna mozda krenem i ko tehnolog jednog dana.
nego cure da vas pitam jel normalno da mi mozak neradi , sve sam pocela zaboravljati cak i tablete piti.

----------


## boss

batterfly bilo je od 650 grama i da vidis kakvi su to borci nemozes da povjerujes e sad da li je 26 ili 27 tjedan ne sjecam se.pocetkom februara ove godine vracam se ujutro kuci i govorim muzu posle ovih 12 nocas da mi neko da dvije bebe ja bi pjevala nemogu da shvatim kako majke mogu kukati sa jednim djetetom kad eto tacno godinu dana nakon te recenice ocekujem da ce mi bog dati dvoje pa cu da kukam da je to strasno dvoje djece.

----------


## željkica

*boss* jako normalno ,evo primjer ja nisam ni ponudila kavu a butterflay mi se zahvaljuje na kavi  :Laughing:  !
možda se javi još netko naše struke pa ćemo nadjaćat profiće  :Smile:

----------


## boss

zeljkice ne mozes ja koliko sam skontala sa ove teme svi 2 septembra poceli raditi , ili pojedinci otisli na trudnicko 2 septembra, tako da smo u manjini mi ostali.

----------


## ljubilica

*Muma* u H&M-u ima svega i za tebe i za mališana, samo dođi  :Laughing:  
*vatra* pa bemu miša, čitam i ne vjerujem... nek te taj antibiotik riješi muke da uživaš u trudnoći. Sad bi i ja te tvoje raviole  :Laughing: 
*tina29*  jesi dobro draga? ma ja sam sigurna da će sve biti ok  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*ljubilica* u st je izbor u h&m jako loš ,daj pošalji nešto robe ja jadna gola   :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Prica se o zanimanjima? Ja isto nisam profesor  :Smile: 

Kako ste sve rano budne. Mi jucer bili na svadbi, danas me malo bole tabani od peta ali super malo socijaliziranja...

----------


## ljubilica

Pa jel mora biti trudničko *željkica*?  Možda možeš nešto klasično kupiti, broj veće pa više iskoristiti... 
Ma trudnice su prekrasne šta god da obuku... Iskreno, jedan dan kad budem T, želim 2-3 majice na kojima je beba koja maše, ili izlazi iz jajeta..Ma sigurno znate koje su to majice samo ja neznam dobro opisati. I želim trudničke traperice  :Grin:

----------


## Bluebella

jutro okruglice.... evo jedne koja se tek sad probudila. do 4h sam ko zombie hodala u mraku po stanu jer mi malac nije dao spavati. kad legnem ne da poludi nego pobjesni, stalno se okretao i lupao me nogicama, ni jedan bok mu ne odgovara... ajme što sam luda bila. u 4h sam popila normabel jer mi je glava padala od umora a on miran samo kad hodam. već me strah kako će to izgledati kad rodim....

da sam znala da ste sve budne na forumu priključila bi se  :Laughing:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bluebella onda pripremi živce, moj ima otprilike isti raspored aktivnosti kao i dok je bio unutra

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella onda pripremi živce, moj ima otprilike isti raspored aktivnosti kao i dok je bio unutra


i pretpostavljam da mu paše samo kad ga nosi ili tako nešto. ovaj moj se smiri čim se ustanem i hodam. ako cijeli dan skitam okolo onda se uopče ne javlja.
evo ga i sad luduje, vjerojatno  nije navikao na mirna jutra.

----------


## corinaII

aktivne naše bemboline :Zaljubljen: 
Ja prekjučer legla oko 23 sati i moja mala mišica lupa na sve strane. I ja se mislim dali da joj kucnem.I tako kucnem ja njoj i ona meni uzvrati :Zaljubljen:  i opet ja njoj kucnem i ona meni uzvrati... i tako smo se nas dvije igrale skoro 10minuta....aa rastopila sam se cila :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bluebella

corina tako i kod mene bilo ispočetka, preslatko... al to kucanje se pretvorilo u lupanje  :Laughing:  za još koji tjedan će mu noga izviriti iz buše  :Laughing: 

al što je najsmješnije, koliko god da sam noćas bila ljuta jer mi neda spavati, sad opet sva  :Zaljubljen:  gledam u bušu....

----------


## butterfly101

> *boss* jako normalno ,evo primjer ja nisam ni ponudila kavu a butterflay mi se zahvaljuje na kavi  !
> možda se javi još netko naše struke pa ćemo nadjaćat profiće


Da stvarno...bila je to Bubimitka,hvala za kavu.
boss nemoj se brinut,mislim da je to normalno :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

Corina,bluebella curke to je trening  :Wink: bas kao sto mimi kaze. 
Malimimi dali si u predradjaoni mogla pit vodu? Nesto sam cula da se nesmije piti nakon sto te srede i niti se dizat,pa me zanima da se znam pripremit?

----------


## tina29

evo da vam se javim,hvala vam svima,ja sam dobro i malac također i moj ctg kak kaže sestra prekrasan,bolji od onog jučer.ali ipak nek dođem i sutra jer da ona na svoju ruku nebi ništa poduzimala,pa neka vidim u ponedjeljak sa svojim doktorom a i tako mi je reko dežurni doktor koji mi je potpisao nalaz ctg-a,tako da sutra opet idem,am neka nije mi teško nek je moj malac dobro...........
evo upravo vas pozdravlja!!!
možda mi je jučer bio lošiji ctg zbog moje nervoze,gladi i toga kaj sam od 9 do 14 bila u bolnici,luda ko ris pa je klinac to osjetio,ko zna.
ljubim vas sve!
i da nemojte se brinuti zbog zaboravljanja,ja se ne sječam kaj sam jučer jela  :Laughing:  to je sve normalno!
*vatra* super,drago mi je da te konačno ne boli,neka samo tako ostane!  :Kiss:

----------


## butterfly101

Evo super...a toliko sati bit u bolnici bez jesti nije ni cudo da se mali pobunoi! 
Sad si barem mirna,hvala na pozdravima i ti njega malo poskakljaj  :Wink:

----------


## tina29

joj da htjela sam vam ispričati da dok sam čekala u rodilištu u ambulanti koja je odmah spojena sa boksevima doktora da mi da potpis na ctg,rodilo se jedno malo dijetešce,iz takve tišine se samo čuo njegov plač.još ja komentiram sa curom nekom kak se ništa nije čulo vikanje ni ništa nego samo plač malca,vjerojatno se onda samo u filmovima deru tak iz petnih žila  :Laughing: 
baš je bilo lijepo čuti plač tog djetešca,suze su mi navrle na oči  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## željkica

jel tko za popodnevni nes? meni tako dosadno a hrpa robe čeka za peglat a baš me nije volje ić je peglat.
moj mali je danas baš miran očito se ni njemu ništa neda!

----------


## boss

blubella a ja danas bas razmisljam sto nijedno mene nece da udari a sada posto sam procitala tvoje nocno dezurstvo ima da im se zahvalim sto su mirni i lijeni  :Laughing:

----------


## Bluebella

*željkice* ja sam za popodnevni ness... baš razvrstavam baby stvarčice, dobila od šogorice hrpu toga, sve novo i očuvano pa sad to slažem, iako moram priznati nisam baš fan tog davanja robice, volim sve novo, jbg, i iako sam rekla da ne želim ništa ona mi ipak dofurala robicu. slatko je sve, al ne znam, takva sam, uzela sam pa nek stoji za po doma  :Unsure:  a s obzirom koliko sam ja nakupovala ovo neće ni stići nositi. 
a mom dragom uvalili frendovi baby opremu, to sam sve bez beda vratila.... 

*boss* i ja sam jedva čekala da se javi mali miš i uživala i super je to osjećaj, al kad ga uhvati žuta minuta (a uhvati ga skoro svaku noć) onda sam  :gaah:  al vidim da me trenira za ubuduće... nema spavanja.. uh, sad jedva čekam da ga gnjavim, mazim, ljubim i svašta nešto  :Heart: 
kod tebe će biti dobule trouble  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## željkica

ja isto baš ne volim uzimat robicu od svakoga već me je dosta njih pitalo nekad i nije zgodno reć da ne bi,jedino šta ću uzet je od nećakinja šta mogu malcu obuć da nije rozo.

----------


## boss

a meni sutra stize paket iz norveske tetka kako je cula zaletila se i pokupovala masu stvari kupila 40 bodica kaze bili na snizenju , a ja se nadam samo da nisu svih 40 iste velicine , dekice , posteljinu ma natrpala svega i poslala a meni glupo bilo reci rano je tek sam u 4 usla jos neznam ni pol . i da kupila sve pola pola pola plavo pola roze . tako da ce sutra meni biti ko nekom ko udje u bebi butik.

----------


## linalena

joj a mi nemamo od koga dobiti jer najmlađe djete ima 3 godine i vjerojanto su sve već podijelili - nije da bi ja baš htjela sve dobiti ali nekako si mislim ako kaj dobiješ dobiješ to dosta rano pa bi već uskoro imala kaj gledati, slagati, zamišljati. Jer smo si rekli da tek iza 11 mj idemo prvo gledati za velike stvari a u 2014 robicu jer možda mm ide u SAD pa se nadamo da tamo obavi dobar šoping

http://www.4moms.com/origami  kliknite video, sama se sastavljaju i rastavljaju, imaju ekran i punjač za mob, samo kaj još nemaju košaru biti će kroz neko vrijeme

----------


## butterfly101

Hej curke..evo zeljkica popodne nudi ness a ja zakasnila!
Sprema se robica znaci,ja bila danas opet do dm i opet kupila svega.nasla i one chicco uloske 30kom/40kn i pocastila se parfemom imaju popuste 40%. Sto se robice tice ja uzimam sve sta mi se nudi,samo sta niko ne nudi nis. Nesto malo dobila ali sve nekako poflekano i ispereno. Jedva cekam ici kupit. A posteljinu sam gledala i skoro se onesvjesrila 400-500kn B-)
Ovi trgovci baby opremom bas znaju iskoristit kako zaradit na tim mini stvarcicama koje su svima tako slatke.

----------


## Muma

Vratia se Šime  :Laughing:  I toliko o trudničkom mozgu - ja zaboravila da nam *ljubilica* radi tamo, ajme *ljubi*sorry! Kupila sam 2 hlače u H&M-u i nešto malo za bebača. Više nisam gola  :Very Happy: 
Moram priznati da mi je trenutno teško sve iščitati, mrtva sam. Ali ko naručen mi je upao u oko *Bluebellin* post - da malac miruje dok si aktivna, dok ga se nosi - apsolutno ista stvar kod mene pa me to malo zabrinulo. Evo danas ni jedan udarac! Samo kad gospodin dobije dovoljno "prostora", tj kad ja legnem ili sam mirnija...onda je tulum. A valjda je to normalno. Idem pod tuš, ponjupati nešto, i izazvati ga u ležećem položaju - nadam se da će se javiti mami. (usput, meni aktivnost pomaže za smirivanje kontrakcija - danas samo nekoliko....samo se nadam da se ne zavaravam pa da ustvari zbog aktivnosti ne osjećam kontrakcije, to ne bi bilo dobro).

----------


## Bluebella

*Muma* i ja sam danas hodočastila po H&M u Areni ali nisam ništa našla... iako, nisam baš nešto bila niti zainteresirana za shopping.... 
nego, našla sam način da malo smirim ovog nemirka  :Smile:  pustila sam na youtube klasičnu glazbu za bebe i moram priznati da se smirio pa sam malo nadoknadila nedostatak sna od sinoć. baš ću vidjeti kako će to navečer djelovati, iako ne znam kak da pustim glazbu dok dragi spava pored mene...

----------


## linalena

jedva čekam osjetiti dijete, jel očekujem oko 18tt zar ne? još mjesec dana

česte riječi koje mi mm upućuje:

"jesu gaće čiste" ajd u zadnje vrijeme sve rijeđe
"ne diraj se" svrbi me trbuh a onda mi nastanu plikovi kad se isčoham
"da se bar ja mogu tak podrignut" pogotovo nakon kaj popijem vodu

----------


## ljubilica

*Muma* ovaj put cu ti oprostiti i nadati se da si bila kad sam ja vec otisla doma, ne treba mi jecmenac  :Laughing:  
Al da nisam vidjela kaj je mali misko dobio  :Crying or Very sad: 
Nadam se da ces u jos jedan shopping pa da me neces zaboraviti  :Grin:

----------


## Muma

*ljubilica* naravno, evo zapisat ću si na slijedeći popis za Arenu "odnijeti robicu teti *ljubi* na analizu"  :Grin: 
*Bluebella* kad sam ja bila samo su starije tetkice kopale na trudničkom odjelu  :Laughing:  pa ne vjerujem da smo se srele...ali opet, tko zna, na odjelu za bebače je bila jedna ali mislim da nisi ti  :Smile: 
*linalena* hahahahahahahahahaha, prva stavka - sasvim poznato, ali treća - hahahahaha, svaka čast!
Odoh se sad pokušati družiti sa sinom...

----------


## željkica

Bilo je danas shopingiranja neka neka,drago mi je *Muma* da si bar nešto kupila i da nisi skroz gola,,ja isto imam dvoje hlače iz H&M briga me nosit ću njih a gore ništa! :Laughing:

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi, okrugli u sisama, trbuhu i guzicama

šoping šoping joj kak je to lijepo, bili mi u četvrtak popodne u CC1 meni po trudne trapke i poludili od gužve tako da smo zaključili da šoping ja obavljam solo u prijepodnevnim satima, još kada bi radili od 7 ollala niko zadovoljniji od mene

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure
linalena mi cekamo hoce li nam se javiti bebaci i to zeljno iscekujemo dok ove starije nemogu spavati i moraju cijelu noc nosati, a za tri mjeseca ima da nam na nos izadju udarci.

----------


## linalena

al opet jedva čekamo, ja se već počela preispitivati kod raznoraznih čudnih osjećaja dole dal je to TO
Iskreno tek postajem svjesnija da sam trudna, al će potpuno sjesti valjda tek kada lupne da i tata osjeti

Cure meni su nokti ta super da mi ih je šteta rezati a opet ne lakiram ih jer sam negdje čitala da nije baš najbolje. Nisam ni inače imala problema s njima ali sada su još bolji jer rastu brzo

Jeste skužile link kaj sam stavila za kolica - 4mums origami, sama se slažu!!!!

----------


## boss

linalena kad u decembru krenemo kukati ima da nadjem ovu stranicu i da je iskopam.
evo ja usla u 17 tt  16 punih ,mrsava , blizanci , bas i nemaju mjesta po svim tim parametrima trebali bi vec se osjetiti al ovi moji izgleda lijeni neznam samo na koga.

----------


## Muma

Cure, i o položaju posteljice vam ovisi kad ćete osjetiti bebu. Ja sam tek u 20tt počela osjećati jer mi je posteljica sprijeda. Tako da...bez panike ako ne osjetite prije. Ali ja vam želim prave male boksače što prije!
I da, dobro jutrooooooo!!!

----------


## Bluebella

> Cure meni su nokti ta super da mi ih je šteta rezati a opet ne lakiram ih jer sam negdje čitala da nije baš najbolje. Nisam ni inače imala problema s njima ali sada su još bolji jer rastu brzo


jutroooo curke.. moj mali miš je noćas bio miran pa sam se naspavala  :Very Happy:  odoh si sada doručak raditi  :kuhar: 

lina... što se tiče lakiranja noktiju, ja ih lakiram, 2x tjedno i nisam pomišljala da prestanem. previše je tih zabrana u trudnoći pa sam odlučila poslati to sve k vrapcu i slušati svoj instikt. ispočetka sam sve upute slijepo pratila i onda sam u fazi ludila za cimetom pročitala da se i cimet treba izbjegavati u trudnoći i skužila da zapravo kaj god da ukucaš u google i staviš nastavaka "u trudnoći" naići ćeš na neki tekst kako je neko istraživanje pokazalo da se to ne smije i bla bla bla. jedno istraživanje kaže da se izbjegava piti voda iz slavine, drugo istraživanje kaže da se izbjegava piti voda iz plastičnih boca zbog otrova koje te boce otpuštaju u vodu i sad ti budi pametan... tak da ja sad jedem svu hranu pa čak i tunu, pijem kavu kad mi se pije (1dnevno), odem i do mcdonaldsa kad mi dođe, popijem i po koji guc vina na nekoj dobroj večeri, čašu piva  :pivo:  i moj doktor veli da je to ok ..... jedino što i dalje ne jedem su mliječni proizvodi od ne pasteriziranog mlijeka i termički neobrađenu hranu... na početku trudnoće nisam kosu bojala, samo sam pramenove stavljala, sad sam i to počela, od jednog bojanja mu niš nebu bilo  :alexis: 
previše je tih plašenja trudnica i zabrana... sve treba umjereno i po vlastitom instiktu.

----------


## boss

i ja sam u pocetku pazi na ovo pazi na ono dok mi nije puko film, e od tad moze se farbati da ne izgledam ko skitnica, moze se jesti jetrica posto je volim ma moze sve i nista mi jos ne fali . ko da je moja mama pazila na toliko stvari dok je mene nosila , ona se sminkala svaki dan i lakirala nokte pa meni nista ne fali.

----------


## linalena

da tako ja neki dan na jednom rođendanu i jedem baš finu tortu od ananasa i kaže gazdarica joj to ti nije dobro u trudnoći (ananas) - nije me smela al onda si još poslije mislim bili smo defakto jedini gosti, zna da sam trudna, ako zna da je to loše kaj nije nekaj drugo uzela jer nije imala nikakav drugi desert
Kada meni neko dolazi a znam da ne jede npr kolače s vrhnjem (slatkim, sirom ili sl) ja napravim još jedan, bar voće s topljenom čokoladom

----------


## Vrci

Ma ne vjerujem da će nam nešto biti od pola kriške ananasa u kolaču ili par komada jetrice. Meni se jedan dan jako jela jetrica (a inače ju jedem...2 puta godišnje? ako na poslu nema ničeg pametnijeg). Kupile smo svježu, taj  dan došla friška roba. I to je to.

Inače ja mislim da se meni beba pomalo javlja. Osjećam te neobične stvari po trbuhu, a nisu crijeva  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*Bluebella* i ja sam izbacila cimet kad sad to pročitala, a baš sam voljela žličicu cimeta uroniti u probiotik i zasladiti ga - je, je, meni je to bilo odlično iako se čini čudna kombinacija, znam. Sad ga ne jedem jer mi se ipak čini previše. I nokte lakiram stalno. Pa napokon su mi lijepi! I stavljam pramenove. Neki dan sam popila prvu čašu Radlera u životu (ne volim pivo ni te mješavine) i frendica je to morala ovjekovječiti i zaljepiti na facebook, odmah sam dobila komentar jednog psihijatra "trudnice ne smiju piti Radler" wtf...nit ne znam tipa, kaj se javlja i kaj ga brigaaaaaa!!!!

----------


## željkica

previše je toga zabranjeno po meni bezveze kako su žene prije jele sve i pola toga se nije znalo pa vidi nas!ja sam baš jela ananas odgovara mi je sad mi teško padne pa sam ga izbacila , sad jedem kruške,valjda ih mogu!?ja znam da se nesmije nepasterizirano mlijeko,tuna i školjke.

*Vrci* ajme super jel tako da je neobično, jupi ta bebicu  :Very Happy:

----------


## vatra86

Ej curee.. Dobro jutro, evo mene opet s nekim bolovima, lezim i ne mrdam, jucer mi je bilo bolje pa sam mozda i pretjerala s mrdanjem..
 Citam vas stalno i super ste, pa mi je glupo kvarit ovako dobro raspolozenje..tako da ne pisem bas.ali sam tu...

----------


## Bluebella

> Ej curee.. Dobro jutro, evo mene opet s nekim bolovima, lezim i ne mrdam, jucer mi je bilo bolje pa sam mozda i pretjerala s mrdanjem..
>  Citam vas stalno i super ste, pa mi je glupo kvarit ovako dobro raspolozenje..tako da ne pisem bas.ali sam tu...


vatra lezi i miruj  :oklagija:

----------


## Zima77

Mene stalno svrbi trbuh i muči me stucanje valjda tako mora biti,,

----------


## Zima77

Vatra miruj i cuvaj sebe i svoju bebicu

----------


## tonkica

Vatra cuvaj se i lezi, zelim ti sto prije da prestanu bolovi.

----------


## boss

vatra lezi cuvaj se i mi smo sa tobom izguraces ti i to .
zeljkice ja bas jutros citala u novinama da se kruske preporucuju trudnicama da jedu iz milion razloga zbog stolice zbog imunog sistema i jos 100 stvari.

----------


## Blekonja

evo da se i ja javim, nakon dužeg vremena, ako me se tko još sjeća  :Wink: 

bila sam terminuša sa mali mimi i usput joj čestitam od  :Heart: 
i ja sam evo na svijet donijela još jednu malu pišulju na 40+2 
nažalost zadnjih mjesec dana sumnjalo se na blagi zastoju u rastu, prvo sam malo mirovala kući, 
pa sam u dva navrata i hospitalizirana, (u bolnici su neki liječnici potpuno sumnjali u tu dijagnozu)
doktor koji me je  zadnji pregledao rekao je da oni prakticiraju čekati termin odnosno moje trudove i pokušati prirodan porod, 
 a ako ne čekaju do 41+nešto i onda bi se najvjerojatnije išlo na carski, jer je i prethodni bio carski
beba zaista i jest sitnija, rođena je sa 2760 

o porodu ću samo kratko jer ga želim potisnuti (zaboraviti znam da neću nikada) negdje daaaaleko u primozgu
krenuli su moji trudovi i to je trajalo i trajalo, forsiralo se i forsiralo satima i došlo do tiskanja, ali nažalost kao i moja prva ljubavica
ni ova nije mogla kroz zdjelicu, nažalost tek kada se je na ctg i uzv kojeg su dovukli u boks skužilo da su otkucaji poprilično pali, 
krenula je jurnjava (ali doslovno, ne pretjerujem) prema sali, hitan carski rez, svašta se još tu događalo, ali neću vas opterećivati

rođena je curka 2760 i duga 49 cm, dobila apgar 10
lijepo napreduje i jučer smo na izlasku iz bolnice bili već na 2720 
nakon što smo po rođenju pali na 2520 
siki i spava i baš je jedna prava mala dobrica!

eto toliko od mene sad idem popiti bezkofeinsku kavicu s mužićem 
dok naša dva  :Heart:  spavaju u svojim krevetićima

čestitam novim mamama i onima koje će to tek postati  :Kiss:  svima

----------


## željkica

*vatra* miruj ,trebalo bi te malo  :oklagija: 

*blekonja,*prvo da ti čestitam na tvojoj srećici  :Klap:  i žao mi je da si to sve morala proć baš me nerviraju sa tim čekanjem i mučenjem,mene već sad panika hvata,jel splitsko rodilište?
najbitnije je da je tvoja cura dobro i da napreduje mrvica mala  :Heart:  i da naravno da te se sjećam!!!!!!!!

----------


## tigrical

Blekonja čestitam ❤

----------


## ljubilica

*Vatra* pa kak si? Baš te uhvatilo...  :Love: 
i malo manje tog mrdanja okolo, sve za viši cilj, jel tak???  :Kiss:

----------


## Muma

*Blekonja* čestitam tebi i mužiću od srca! I čestitke tvojoj princezi na borbi koju je prošla, želim joj prekrasno djetinjstvo. Znam da ćeš sve ostalo "zaboraviti".

----------


## tina29

*blekonja* čestitke od srca tebi i mužiču,a malenoj princezi velika dobrodošlica,uživajte!
u potpunosti se slažem sa *bluebellinim* postom,treba slušati svoj instikt,ja isto imam lijepe nokte i lakiram ih,farbala se jednom i jedem sve kaj mi se jede,jedna kava ujutrom,a i čaša pive kad mi se baš hoče,stvarno je previše tog zastrašivanja i zabrana trudnicama!
*linalena* link je super!
*vatra* lezi i miruj inače dolazimo te sa oklagijom po guzi  :Grin: 
ja danas opet bila na ctg-u,uredan je,što je super,uh bio dežuran neki zgodan mladi doktor  :Mljac:

----------


## Moe

> dok naša dva  spavaju u svojim krevetićima


čestitam od srca!

----------


## lovekd

Blekonja,čestitke tebi i tm na malenoj princezi. Uživajte.  :Very Happy:

----------


## butterfly101

Vecer curke...i laku noc
nisam stigla prije nista procitat,ali vidim da je vladalo lijepo raspolozenje,znaci bebice su ok , vatru cemo za usi potegnut ako se bude previse mrdala!  :Wink: 

blekonja cestitam na maloj princezi

ja danas po netu malo istrazivala hranilice,nekako mi od peg perega tatamia zapela za oko,dali ima neko bolju varijantu. Ovaj je stvarno skupa!?

----------


## Beti3

Ovo je najljepša tema na ovom forumu, uopće tu ne spadam, ali uživati s vama u sreći tako željene trudnoće je lijek za dušu.
Zato sam i našla ovaj link:




> http://www.4moms.com/origami  kliknite video, sama se sastavljaju i rastavljaju, imaju ekran i punjač za mob, samo kaj još nemaju košaru biti će kroz neko vrijeme


Ova kolica su PREDIVNA! Oduševljena sam! Obožavam napredak. Hajde otvori temu s njima u uvodnom postu. To je sasvim nešto novo.

*Blekonja*, velike čestitke :Heart: . Na muci se poznaju junaci, zar ne? Neka ste vas dvije dobro, a ovo o porodu, što reći, glavno da je prošlo.

----------


## tina29

Jutro trudnice! stiže kavica+doručak tko šta želi?
ja odoh na snimanje ctg-a pa se pišemo poslije!
uživajte mi,puse!!!

----------


## vatra86

Nista novog... Luda sam i tuzna... Ketocef nije pomogao jer meni je isto a mozda i gore, danas je iscjedak vise krvav, promijenili su mi antibiotik i sad su mi prepisali klindamicin.. .jos nalazi Uk i Briseva nisu gotovi... Strogo mirujem i to je to...

----------


## željkica

jutro!  tina havla na kavici baš mi treba sva sam nervozna,jučer mi se moj mali jedva jedanput javija i od sinoć ga lupkam da mi se javi i neće pa neće baš je tvrdoglav!a on nezna da mene pomalo ludilo hvata!

*vatra* a bemu miša drži se moraš izdržat zbog bebice,a kad bi trebali bit gotovi nalazi?

----------


## snupi

jutro, ja cu si uzeti nes, nadam se da se  sve dobro?Ja u zadnje vrijeme svaki put kad se probudim sam jako zedna! Vatric sve bude ok, saljem ti jedan veliki hug!

----------


## vatra86

Uk bi trebala danas, a brisevi sutra navodno ...

----------


## butterfly101

Jutro drage moje, tina tnx za kavicu i dorucak, puuuno sam gladna.
Zeljkice valjda je jucer bio takav dan, moji isto miran ko bubica. I bas sam pricala muzu kako je mimi rekla da njezin mali ima isti ritam kao u busi,pa sam komentirala da cemo mi imat mirnu bebicu. Ali zato jutros mene zbudi san di jedem  kotlete i pomes,mali se odma uzvrpoljio i morala sam ici doruckovat. Ali kako oni rastu,mjesta je sve manje i manje se mogu micat.

Vatra bit ce ok...samo ti nastavi strogo sa mirovanjem. Kiss

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure
vatra drzi se , zar se klindamicin smije koristiti u trudnoci ja koliko znam da je to jedan od antibiotika koji se ne koriste ukoliko bas al bas nije neophodno.
blekonja cestitke i da cura naraste velika i sve nadoknadi sto brze.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> evo da se i ja javim, nakon dužeg vremena, ako me se tko još sjeća 
> 
> bila sam terminuša sa mali mimi i usput joj čestitam od 
> i ja sam evo na svijet donijela još jednu malu pišulju na 40+2 
> nažalost zadnjih mjesec dana sumnjalo se na blagi zastoju u rastu, prvo sam malo mirovala kući, 
> pa sam u dva navrata i hospitalizirana, (u bolnici su neki liječnici potpuno sumnjali u tu dijagnozu)
> doktor koji me je  zadnji pregledao rekao je da oni prakticiraju čekati termin odnosno moje trudove i pokušati prirodan porod, 
>  a ako ne čekaju do 41+nešto i onda bi se najvjerojatnije išlo na carski, jer je i prethodni bio carski
> beba zaista i jest sitnija, rođena je sa 2760 
> ...


Blekonja baš sam se pitala što je s tobom...čestitam ti od srca na maloj pišulji i glavno da ste sada dobro. Nije ni moj porod baš bio bajan, ali sve se to potisne kad se rodi bebica, kaže mm da sam se u sekundi kad su mi ga donjeli transformirala.

----------


## Mali Mimi

vatra nadam se da će ići na bolje uskoro

----------


## nina70

*Blekonja* iskrene čestitke na malenoj djevojčici  :Heart: . Žao mi je zbog ružnog iskustva na porodu, ali bitno je da ste sada svi zajedno  :Love: 

*Vatra* da prođu problemi i odeš kući  :fige:

----------


## innu

Blekonja čestitam!!! Uživajte sad!
Vatra, mogu mislit da si van sebe, nadam se da će se situacija sredit, i da ćeš čim prije bezbrižno počet uživat u trudnoći!

----------


## Bluebella

*Blekonja* čestitam na curici  :Klap: 

*vatra* draga... drži se i čuvaj se... nadam se da će sve biti u redu sa brisevima.

*leptirice i željkice* nemojte se brinuti što su se bebe smirile, moj je odradio turu skakanja za vaše  :Bouncing:  jučer je čak dva puta štucao. dragi i ja smo umirali od smijeha, al točno se osjetilo ritmičko poskakivanje, zapravo nije to bilo poskakivanje, nego kao jako slabo kucakanje na jednoj strani trbuha i ponavlja se svakih desetak sekundi a trajalo je po par minuta... iako sam čitala da njima štucanje nije neugodno kao nama, došlo mi je da ga izvučem iz trbuha i malo utješim... miš moj mali  :Heart:

----------


## beilana

Bleko nja cestitke
Vatra drzi se, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ja sam u bolnici imala ctg 3x dnevno a ona je u 80% slucajeva stucala. Presmijesno je bilo
Moja mrva je u trbuhu isto bila dost mirna i evo nastavilo se. Tj vise nije bas mirna, jer je sad cura i pol  :Smile:  al je dobra. Tocno ko u trbuhu. 2-3 dana bi bila nemirna, i onda tjedan dana samo spavala.

I da, htjela sam komentirati onaj sex nakon poroda: :D samo se tjesite

----------


## željkica

*beilana*,šta želiš nam reć da ga nema ni onda??? ako je tako onda je najbolje odmah ić na drugo! :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*butterfly*, *željkica* valjda je nešto u zraku... Moj mali se inače javlja svaki dan čitavo jutro cca svaka 2 sata, onda sve do večeri ima jedno popodnevno javljanje, a navečer je od 22h party. ALI, od srijede do subote nije se gotovo uopće javljao, samo su me šorale kontrakcije. Rasplakala sam se ko kiša! MM me nije mogso utješiti. Ali evo, od jučer ponovno po starom  :Zaljubljen:  A valjda im dođe takva faza. 
*vatra* šaljem puno puno zagrljaja, nadam se da će se sve smiriti!  :Love:

----------


## sara38

*Blekonja* iskrene čestitke na bebici i uživajte! A što se tiče poroda, tako te dobro razumijem jer i moja vragolanka nije htjela kroz porođajni kanal, pa se nakon 26 sati muke porodila vakuumom.... ali sve se zaboravi jel da? Danas kad me zovne mama ja se rastopim......
*Vatra* drži se, bit će sve ok....

----------


## snupi

blekonja cestitam na prinovi!!

----------


## snupi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d9kn9e0Dn8 Ovo je stavljeno na podforum,  Petrova. Svaka cast curi za hrabrost ali ima jedna stavr koju je stavila a koja mi se nije svidjela, pogledaje priču pa procjenite same!

----------


## Bluebella

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d9kn9e0Dn8 Ovo je stavljeno na podforum,  Petrova. Svaka cast curi za hrabrost ali ima jedna stavr koju je stavila a koja mi se nije svidjela, pogledaje priču pa procjenite same!


taj video je i na Odbrojavanju bio... meni se isto ne sviđa ta jedna stvar i nikako se ne slažem s tim.. al ok, svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje. 
velika je stvar izaći ovako javno, punim imenom, prezimenom i slikom!

----------


## sretna 1506

Zašto je velika stvar,da li se trebamo sramiti i skrivati zato što ne možemo zatrudniti kad želimo?

----------


## žužy

Blekonja,čestitam od srca na bebici! <3

Kaj se tiče videa,ženica se očito predomislila u vezi foruma,kad piše ovdje na Rodi,ne  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

pogledala filmić i tako mislim ne znam što bih rekla, iskreno nije mi baš jasna poruka nemojte čitati forume jer su negativni a onda tu okači link??

----------


## bubekica

> pogledala filmić i tako mislim ne znam što bih rekla, iskreno nije mi baš jasna poruka nemojte čitati forume jer su negativni a onda tu okači link??


Link je okacila sumskovoce, ako se dobro sjecam.

----------


## snupi

znam ali mi nije jasna star ako zena  voli forume , zakaj je link stavila na forum, to me ful zbunilo????

----------


## bubekica

> znam ali mi nije jasna star ako zena  voli forume , zakaj je link stavila na forum, to me ful zbunilo????


Nije.

----------


## Ginger

Blekonja  :Very Happy:  cestitam!!!

Curke, ja se nekako icrpljeno osjecam zadnjih dana pa nisam imala snage ni za forum..
Mi danas obavili anomaly scan - sve super curka ima 460 g  :Smile:  (21+5tt)
Al stvarno se moram primiriti, cerviks mi je smeksan i uloziv za vrsak prsta
Ne brine me to bas , jer je cervikometrija pokazala da su duzina i oblik cerviksa ok

Pusa svima

----------


## linalena

meni iskreno video bezveze, nije baš informativan ni detaljan, više su se kreveljile s onim davanjem injekcija nego da se nekaj vidlo - no ipak vrijedni pokušaj a posebno sam uočila upotrebu termina umjetna oplodnja i saznanje neplodnosti boli isti da li ste u dvadesetim, tridesetim ili četrdesetim. Rekla bi da je neuspjeh lakše proživjeti u mlađim godinama

znate i same da su injekcije najmanji problem i da koliko god naše trudnoće jesu normalne mi ih teško možemo takvima i proživjeti od početka

----------


## corinaII

Željkice vidim da i tebe muči trudnička roba...ahhh ovdje kod nas u Zadru nema ama baš niti jedan dučan s trudničkom robom, čak ni HM nema dio za trudnice. Ali ja se sve mislim ali bi mi bilo zgodnije a i jeftinije naručiti onaj ka trudnički pojas ali ne onaj klasični.... ma ne znam kako da objasnim ovaj je ka više neki produžetak za robu tj. majice. Onda možeš normalno nositi sve svoje majice samo staviš taj pojas ispod i izgleda duže a i fora je. Ima web shop di je sada na 30% :www.bebuska.hr tražiti pod : Elf Bellybelt   ( pojas za trudnice)   šta vi mislite o tome   :Coffee:

----------


## Muma

Slažem se s vašim kritikama. Doduše, ako joj je video trebao biti informativan, na kraju to nije ispao, već je samo jedna od tužnih priča kakvih ima milijun, nažalost. Ali svaka čast na javnom objavljivanju.
*linalena* neplodnost svakog boli "jednako" - u tom trenu u kojem se nalazi...samo se percepcija toga ipak mijenja s godinama, što naravno ona još sad ne zna. E jesam se izrazila  :facepalm:  Uglavnom mislim na onu "svakome su njegovi problemi najgori" - do trena dok se ne desi još nešto gore, onda su ponovno "najgori". Naravno da neplodnost više boli s godinama, prođeš puno više postupaka, imaš sve više godina, živiš s tim godinama, nade nestaju, itd itd...

----------


## tina29

curke moje bokić,kaj može jedna popodnevna kavica,nes ili neki zdravi sokič,evo cjedim naranče pa se poslužite!!!
ja hvala bogu sutra ne moram na ctg,ali u srijedu da i odmah sam naručena na pregled kod svog doktorai onda ču sve detaljno znati.........
puse!!!!

----------


## linalena

pa da to i ja msilim, svih isto boli a ona kaže da boli najviše kada saznaš u tridestima na vrhuncu plodnosti

Ja tako danas možda izgubila jednu prijeteljicu koja je veliki vjernik a rekla sam joj da idemo na amnio i da znam zašto idemo i što ako!

----------


## Muma

> kaže da boli najviše kada saznaš u tridestima na vrhuncu plodnosti


U pravu si, ovako sročena konstatacija joj baš ne drži vodu. 

A ova prijateljica ti baš i nije prijateljica ako na kraju tako ispadne, ali to znaš i sama, suvišno je spominjati. A ako ona i jest protiv toga, svejedno bi trebala znati da ti nije u koži i ne može generalizirati, ne može biti ziher ni za samu sebe kaj bi napravila u situaciji u kojoj se ona sama nije našla.

----------


## Muma

*tinić* drago mi je da su ctg-i super! I ja ću se poslužiti jedno kavicom! Hvala. Javi nam kaj kaže doktor u srijedu!

----------


## boss

meni ovaj video bezveze iskreno

----------


## Bluebella

> Ja tako danas možda izgubila jednu prijeteljicu koja je veliki vjernik a rekla sam joj da idemo na amnio i da znam zašto idemo i što ako!


to onda nije nikad ni bila prijateljica... i bolje da je više nemaš. imam dosta prijateljica koje su vjernice i niti jedna nije ništa loše rekla vezano za amnio, čak štoviše, rekle su da misle da nebi išle, ali pošto nisu u toj situaciji nisu htjele ništa negativno komentirati. 

gdje ideš na amnio?

----------


## butterfly101

Hej cure, pogledala i ja taj. "filmic" ! Bas mi je bezveze i definitivno je pravo prenemaganje. Ako sam o postupku Ivf-a negdje nesto naucila,a jesam puno onda je to tocno na ovom forumu gdje sam i dobila podrsku od cura koje razumju kroz sto se prolazi.
Samo to njihovo davanje injekcija kao trebalo bi nekom pomoc jer je snimljeno a neznam ako ste primjetile kad je ova prosla sa vaticom da dezinf. mjesto uboda,dok je pripremala terapiju "pacijentica" si sa rukom prolazi po dezinf.podrucju. Osim toga kod subkutanog davanja koza se lagano "ustipne". Zaboravila je cak i aspirirat,a kod druge inj. nije niti dezinficirala. Ma meni je ovo sve cista glupost!!!

----------


## željkica

i ja sam ovaj filmić neki dan pogledala i ništa posebno uopće nije informativan da skratim u svemu se slažem šta je butterflay napisala!

a moj miško me danas ljuti neće da se javi pospanko,a još sam ga vodila u kino gledat štrumfove  :Sad:

----------


## butterfly101

> a još sam ga vodila u kino gledat štrumfove


 :Smile:  a mli frajeric ljuti mamu  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> a moj miško me danas ljuti neće da se javi pospanko,a još sam ga vodila u kino gledat štrumfove


željkice draga.. ajde da se mijenjamo, dam ti ja svog vrtirepa a ti meni pospanka  :Laughing:  treba mi malo sna....

----------


## željkica

ma i moj je inače aktivan neznam šta mu je jučer i danas,već polako ludim!
ja spavam ko top kao da sam na početku trudnoće!

----------


## Bluebella

> ma i moj je inače aktivan neznam šta mu je jučer i danas,već polako ludim!
> ja spavam ko top kao da sam na početku trudnoće!


kod mene nema spavanja, čim legnem malac poludi. kad legnem na lijevi bok osjetim ga kak se nogicama opire i lupa po toj strani... totalno nešto suludo, ka da mu je tijesno pa da si prostora napravi... i tak svaku noć. ne znam više kak bi spavala. jedva se nekako namjestim, pod leđa si stavim jastuk za dojenje, između nogu jedan jastuk i iznad trbuha drugi, tak da sam u nekom kosom položaju ni na boku ni na leđima.... pa koliko izdržim tak..

----------


## željkica

dobro si se ti opskrbila jastucima  :Smile:    ako mi bude ovako i sutra miran neznan šta ću imam pregled u uto a neda mi se zvat dr jer sam ovaj mj već bila 2 puta zbog bubrega i uk ,reće mi dr da sam luda!

----------


## Bluebella

> dobro si se ti opskrbila jastucima    ako mi bude ovako i sutra miran neznan šta ću imam pregled u uto a neda mi se zvat dr jer sam ovaj mj već bila 2 puta zbog bubrega i uk ,reće mi dr da sam luda!


možda je okrenuo guzu prema naprijed pa ga ne osjetiš. 
možda doktor pomisli da si se zaljubila pa stalno nešto "izmišljaš" i dolaziš  :Grin:

----------


## tina29

hej,haj je se sad probudila tj.probudio me moj frajer,željkice joj išla si gledat štrumpfove,super i ja biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! ali morat ču si ih nabavit pa pogledat doma jer neznam kak bi u kinu izdržala,mislim da bi išla svako malo na wc i propustila zbog toga pola crtiča  :Smile: 
a kaj se tiče tih prijateljica ja to odavno srezala,kaj meni ima neko govorit kaj ču i kak ču,to je moj život i odluke moje i mog muža,najbolje su mi te kaj nisu ništa prošle a najpametnije su,ma imala sam takve i više se ne trudim uopče ni zvati ih a ni išta im pričati,to nisu prijateljice...........
a i ovaj video mi je bezveze i slažem se s vama!
tak je mene danas kuma isprepadala,pa zakaj ideš svaki dan na ctg očito nekaj nije u redu,a i mali je na zadak sigurno češ morat na carski,pa zakaj ovo,zakaj ono,jedva sam čekala da završimo razgovor i poslje toga se otišla opustit u šoping i kupila svom sinu jako lijepe stvari,joj tolko me izmorila da sam do sad spavala,ali sad mi je lakše!

----------


## butterfly101

Joj sad sam napisala cijeli posric o jastucima...obrisalo se sve a pisem s moba.uf.

Bbela samo sam htjela reci da se i ja sva zacahurim sa jastucima da je mm vec naredio da cim rodim jasruci lete kroz prozor... :Smile:

----------


## željkica

da zaljubila  :Laughing:

----------


## butterfly101

Zeljkice jeste vi danas zaokruzili 28tt?

----------


## tina29

*željkice* stvarno možda je malac promjenio položaj pa ga slabije osjetiš,ja sam imala takve faze isto i ludila,ali dođe to tak njima!
moj kad je bio okrenut glavom dole više sam ga osjetila nego poslje kad se mali mamin vražičak okrenuo na zadak,em nema tolko mjesta nego me tiska,ali ok sad je več i veliki pa ima mjesta ma vrlo malo manevriranja.
bit če to sve ok,vidjet češ sutra če te udarat ko i do sad!

----------


## linalena

ručali punjenu papriku i opet žgaravica pekla
i kako je ubiti
u grad na kremšnitu
i tražili slastičarnu s terasom da možemo sjesti s pesom i da ima obične najobičnije krempnite
i to mi je zadnji kolač do pregleda, sda malo stisnut

----------


## željkica

> Zeljkice jeste vi danas zaokruzili 28tt?


sutra ulazimo u 28tt! :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

> Ovo je najljepša tema na ovom forumu, uopće tu ne spadam, ali uživati s vama u sreći tako željene trudnoće je lijek za dušu.
> Zato sam i našla ovaj link:
> 
> 
> 
> Ova kolica su PREDIVNA! Oduševljena sam! Obožavam napredak. Hajde otvori temu s njima u uvodnom postu. To je sasvim nešto novo.


ekolica gdje ste bila do sada????bašto mi treba :Smile: )
curke sretno sa trudnoćama i želim vam svima što manje brige...pokušajte ne misliti...pokušajte ne informirati se previše..možda zvuči glupo-..alponekad čovjek ode u krajnost te se nepotrebno sekira..neka vammisli budu pozitivne...jer je opuštenost dio zdravlja trudnoće....
pozz puno beti3..ti si mi bila najjajča podrška dok sam bila trudna..samo jedna tvoja utješba riječ i ja bih bila u sedmom nebu.. :Smile: )ali zaista...
šaljempusa svima i iskreno se nadam da se vidimo uskoro za godinu dvije ovdje na ovoj temi :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Meni neće otvoriti taj linkić za kolica, ali sama ideja mi je već odlična!
*tina* bitno da se ti znaš utješiti nakon svega, dok šuška u novčaniku (makar i malo) svako se loše raspoloženje razbije!  :ulje:  I ne slušaj uopće kumu, čemu te brige, tvoja beba u tvojoj buši - ti znaš najbolje!
*željkica* joooj, znam kako ti je, želim ti da sutra poplaviš od boli kad te mazne  :Laughing:  pa nam se žali cijeli dan! Šalim se, ali evo iskreno ti želim da te sutra više puta nježno izlupa.  :Smile:  Čisto da ti čestita ulazak u 3.tromjesečje  :pivo: 
*Bluebella*  a čuj, jesi pokušala s malo pive navečer?  :Cool:  mali normabelček za bebu...

----------


## Bluebella

> *Bluebella*  a čuj, jesi pokušala s malo pive navečer?  mali normabelček za bebu...


a nekak mi je žao umirivati bebu normabelom. popila sam jedan do sada, baš je divljao a bilo je 4h ujutro. 
ok je što nakon ne prospavane noći nisam umorna.

a što se pive tiče....  :pivo: 

*tina29* ovo je za tvoju kumu  :ban:

----------


## beilana

Zeljkica ima sexa ali rijetko...al je 100x bolji nego prije T. Nema pritiska to je bitno

----------


## tina29

*bluebella* baš si me nasmijala i ja bi ju tak sigurno da mi je bila blizu! *muma* šoping liječi sve  :Smile: 
cure moje laka van noč,naspavajte se kolko možete od vaših malih srečica koje vas lupkaju,ja znam da ču dva puta sigurno na wc  :Grin:

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure evo ja jutros tj jos nocas pravim ness
mi jutros poranili u 7 imamo opet kontrolu , pa nam se ne da spavati. a poslije kontrole shoping , stize zahladjenje a kod mene sve hlace lagane lanene. tako da ako bude srece mozda dobijemo nove hlace i jos koju majicu za jesen (naravno ukoliko uspijemo ista naci da nam se svidja).

----------


## linalena

jutro, hvala na kavici, paše mmmmm

za preglede~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Boss nadam se da ćeš naći lijepe hlače i neke majčice iako je pitanje dal je ono kaj nosimo majčica tj umanjenica ili plahta. Ja probam zasada da ne hodam u širokom ali već mi je dosta toga kratko, no pomaže onaj pojas na trud.hlačama. Ajme kolika ću ja biti ako tako nastavim

Jučer nisam spavala teškom mukon popodne već sam otišli u grad na kolače, i konačno odspavala do jutra, od 20 do pol 7 s buđenjem samo za wc. Iako me muče kosti u guzici, zdjelica valjda, baš me bolila desna strana. A sada me počelo baš jako boliti kraj rebara s obje strrane onak ispod sisa
I definitivno mi danas dolazi Nerica, opet smo kompletni

----------


## Muma

Jutro!
Ja vam ostavljam kavicu, idem van kafenisat sa *snupi* samo terasu zamjenjujemo bircem, vrijeme je bljakić!
*boss* sretno u shoppingu!
*linalena* pa lijepo si ti odspavala ovaj put! Svaka čast. Nadam se da su kremšnite bile fiiiiine. I ja bi jednu.  :Mljac:  Ali ti fakat osjećaš čari trudnoće od samog početka - ti tvoji bolovi, da nisi trudna rekla bi da imaš reumu ili sl.
*Bluebella* i mislila sam pivo *=* baby normabel (ne onaj pravi, i ja ih izbjegavam u širokom luku)  :pivo: 
*željkica*  :fige:  za današnji tulu-lu-lu-luuuuum!

----------


## linalena

uživajte na kavici
mi ćemo sutra :Sing:

----------


## Bluebella

jutroooo curke  :Smile:  evo i mene nakon još jedne ne prospavane noći, čekam dragog da se spremi pa pravac Ikea u shopping  :Very Happy: 
slučajno snioć naletila dok je dragi gledao film "ljudožder vegetarijanac" i to baš na najgoru scenu... uh, baš sam se bila uznemirila. 
tko nije gledao film nikako ne preporučavam!

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što lijepše preglede i  :Kiss:  ostatku cura...
*vatra* kakva je situacija?

----------


## vatra86

Izvjestaj: 5. Dan u bolnici: simptomi isti bolovi u trbuhu + krvavi iscjedak...ukinuli su mi Cefalin pustili Klindamicin, UK sterilna i neki brisevi uredni. Jos nitko ne zna uzrok, kazu da je moguce da je meni takva fiziologija trudnoce.. Jos bi danas trebao doci neki nalaz brisa. Crp jos ne ponavljaju, ali sam ih nazicala da mi naprave Uzv da si barem dijete vidim. Tako da strogo mirujem, samo do wc mogu. I osudjeni na cekanje.... 

BB ja sam i knjigu i film gledala ali knjiga je gadnija...

Cure zavidim vam na shoppinzima, ja sam trebala u subotu ici..  :Sad:

----------


## sretna 1506

Pratim te od poz. bete i radujem se tako da sam sad baš tužna što ti se to dogadja,nadam se da će se smiriti i da će sve biti ok,mora,jer svi mislimo i molimo se za tebe i tvoju bebicu.Pozz.

----------


## sretna 1506

Vatra,pratim te od poz.bete i radujem se uspjehu,a sad sam baš tužna što se to dogadja,ali bit će sve ok,mora jer svi mislimo na tebe i molimo se za vas dvoje.

----------


## sretna 1506

> Vatra,pratim te od poz.bete i radujem se uspjehu,a sad sam baš tužna što se to dogadja,ali bit će sve ok,mora jer svi mislimo na tebe i molimo se za vas dvoje.


Mislla sam da nije otišlo,pa pisala 2-put.

----------


## corinaII

Vatra :Love:

----------


## ljubilica

*vatra* ja se nadam da je to ipak nešto što neće dugo trajati i da ćeš uživati u svojoj trudnoći.... jel uzv uredan?
*bluebella* sretno u ikei, i ja bi... možda uskoro
 vezano za te dušebrižnice koje osuđuju amnio, double i triple test i ostalo- i ja sam vjernik, i cijela moja obitelj i išla bi na sva testiranja. isto tako, ako netko ne želi poštujem. nije na meni da odlučujem umjesto drugih. pa 21 stoljeće je, hvala bogu na medicini i da imamo izbora. neznam zašto koriste bilo koju drugu pretragu ili lijekove. pretraga je pretraga i točka. ja jako brzo završim takve razgovore i kao što je *tina 29* napisala-srezala sam te tuke i tukce iz svog života
curke uživajte u trudnoćama, i ja jedva čekam da vam se pridružim

----------


## butterfly101

Ejla curke...mi nocas spavali kao male bebe kad su dobre! 
Vatra drz se,bit ce lakse kad vidis bebicu na uzv :Wink: 
Bbella javi kako je bilo u Ikei

zeljkice dobro dosla u trece tromjesece

----------


## boss

vatra drzi se ako treba ima da prelezite do kraja isplatice se.

cure moje kod mene opet po zlu krenu od jutros nista od shopinga vratila se kuci lezati. pokusala mi uzeti briseve i samo sto je dodirnula cerviks krenu krvarenje opet , tako da se vratih neobavljena posla sa krvarenjem.  u cetvrtak uz pa cemo vidjeti sta dalje.

----------


## snupi

o boze kaj se događa? držite se  curke , šaljem pusu i zagrjaj jednoj i drugoj!

----------


## vatra86

Izjestaj drugi dio...

Mikoplazma i ureaplazna nisu nadjene. Uzv da se rastopis, mali radi akrobacije i uziva, ima feeling kao da mi je sad lakse disati i smirenija sam zbog toga sta je s bebicom sve super. Dr je ipak vidio mali hematomcic, i kaze da je moguce da se sirim sta je normalno jer sad maternica i beba brzo rastu pa da pukne koja zilica ali da ipak pricekamo jos nalaze i da s obzirom da je crp bio povisen nastavimo s terapijom. Ugl ja happy, sad mogu i cijelu T prelezat.


Sretna- nisi se javljala, ali mi je drago da me pratis. Mozes pisati i na pp

Boss sta da ti kazem, lezi i budi strpljiva, kaze moj dr, da je normalno do nekih 20 tt malo krvariti... Drzi se...bitno da su bebaci dobro...

----------


## Muma

*vatra*, *boss* drž'te se cure! Nek se sve što prije stabilizira da možete uživati u ostatku trudnoće!  :Love:

----------


## boss

vatra mojim nista nefali samo su izgleda zajebani samo ih dirni oni odmah upozoravaju.
vatra sve ce to proci , a ti samo lezi i ne mrdaj

----------


## tina29

*vatra*  draga baš te zeza i zeza to krvarenje,nikako ti dati mira,ali eto vidjela si svoju bebu pa je odmah sve lakše,neka je ona dobro a ti budeš sigurna sam sve izdržala za nju/njega! drži se,šaljemo ti velike puse ja i moj malac!

----------


## mirna26

*linalena* tek sada sam vidjela da si trudna...malo sam spora..jako mi je drago iod srca ti čestitam....sjećam te se još dok smo pričale o simptomimanakon transfera....želim ti sreću da sve bude u najboljem redu do kraja....puse od nas

----------


## željkica

*butterflay* hvala , evo maleni te isto pozdravlja napokon lupka,nije kao inače lagano se javi valjda mu je takav period! 

*vatra i boss*  :Love:  bit će sve uredu samo mirujte!

----------


## linalena

mirna hvala, a kako ste vi?

Vatra bude se sve to sredilo, moćžda hematom izaziva taj krvavi iscjedak. No kako kažeš, glavno da si vidla bebu, sada se može lakše

Boss a i tebi nekaj kvari dane, valjda će ubuduće paziti na cervix

----------


## Ginger

vatra, boss ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## jejja

*Vatra* bitno da je bebolino dobro, nadam se da ce se uskoro i to krvaruckanje smiriti i da ces bit potpuno bezbrizna, sve ove dane pratim sta se dogadja i znas da drzim fige da sve bude ok.

----------


## vatra86

Saljem vam svima veliku pusu!
Nezgodama nikad kraja, dok je mm bio kod mene u posjeti, zvali su nas da je njegov tata imao prometnu s motorom i najvjerojatnije ide na operaciju... grrrr...
E da,dosao je zadnji nalaz brisa, na aerobe, i cista sam ko suza...  :Very Happy:

----------


## tigrical

> vatra, boss ~~~~~~~~~~~


Drž' te se!
Ja bila na kombiniranom probiru, bebač za 5 :Klap:

----------


## innu

> Drž' te se!
> Ja bila na kombiniranom probiru, bebač za 5


Potpis na prvi dio, bravooooooo za bebača!!!

----------


## Ginger

> Ja bila na kombiniranom probiru, bebač za 5


Ma na mamu, nema se tu kaj za reci  :Smile: 
Uzivaj tigrice!

vatra, jooj, grlim

----------


## tigrical

Ginger pusa!

Jedino me malo preplašila s dijagnozom placenta previa...kaže da mi je posteljica straga, blizu ušća maternice, nema sexa i ako se ne podigne moram na carski. Ma, sve 5 ali čitam da se takve dijagnoze daju nakon 30 tjedna jer do tada se posteljica diže...kud meni ranije dijagnoza?!

----------


## Inesz

Tigrica,
koliko si ti trudna? 10 tjedana? Ili malo više?

Ma, svakako je rano za tu dijagnozu. Sve će se to podignut prema gore kako maternica bude rasla.

----------


## vatra86

Tigrice  :Very Happy:  za bebaca
Meni je isto to rekla, samo je meni sprijeda, ali se je vec podigla.. a dobro, nemoj se sexat onda... kao do sad jesi .... hahahahahaha... ljubim te!

E a mogla bi se Argente malo javit,da vidimo novi avatar... 

P.s. pucam po savovima...

----------


## tigrical

Danas smo 12+1.

Vatra, šta je to sex?

----------


## Snekica

Vatra draga moja drži se, puno vibra da ti ostatak trudnoće prođe mirno! Nadam se da svekiju nije toliko loše?!
tigrice već 12+1? Wooow! brzo ćeš ti to! pusa bebici!

----------


## Ginger

tigre, lezi sad i malo se primiri
meni je na proslom pregledu posteljica bila straga nisko, blizu usca
jucer doc kaze samo da je straga
rano je za konacnu dijagnozu, jer kako raste maternica, tako se i posteljica pomice
uspori, al ne opterecuj se carskim (nije ni to nista strasno, meni je moj cr bio puno ljepsi od vbaca)

----------


## tigrical

Jasno mi je da je rano za konačnu dijagnozu zato me i čudi šta mi je to već sad sve navela. Nije bed u carskom niti u mirovanju ako se mora...ali ako se ne mora...mislila sam krenut na vježbe, nemam nikakvih negativnih simptoma trudnoće i ne kužim zašto bi mirovala. Počekat ću slijedeći pregled kod moje dr. i pitat nju pa kako bude. Tnx svima!

----------


## butterfly101

Meni na svakom pregledu kaze posteljica straga...sta je to lose?

----------


## mirna26

> mirna hvala, a kako ste vi?


Ne smijem se zachatavati pa ću biti vrlo kratka...mi smo jako dobro i dosta smo već narasli....i sjetimo se svih vas ovdje svaki dan i zato vam dajemo svima podršku i sretni smo zbog svih vas...sada kada je veći i sve vec počinje razumjeti i komunicirati...shvatiš još više da su djeca nešto najvažnije..sve drugo je sekundarno...želim vam svima da uskoro ugledate svoj najdraži prvi osmjeh..puse

----------


## Bluebella

evo i mene doma iz shoppinga  :Smile:  sve bilo super, svašta nešto ja pokupovala, valjda me tzv. "gnježđenje" uhvatilo pa sam svu novu posteljinu, poplune i jastuke pokupovala, ručnike, za bebu svašta nešto, svakavih gluparijica za stan.... baš volim shopping. odmah sam posteljinu u perilicu pa u sušilicu tak da ju odmah večeras stavim, još da može biti seksa  :Grin: 
dragi mi je kao i obično pokupio kaznu u Austriji na cesti, mislim da do sada niti jednom nismo prošli kroz austriju da nas murija nije zaustavila zbog brze vožnje, ovaj put zbog prelaska preko pune crte, a lijepo sam mu rekla da je murija ispred nas, al ne, mora on po svom. više mi uopće nije žao kad plaća te sve silne kazne jer nikad ne vozi po pravilu.

*vatra i boss* puse šaljem, čuvajte se! vatra jesu ti rekli kad te puštaju doma?

----------


## tigrical

Leptiricu, nije straga lose, nego nisko i na uscu maternice.

----------


## Ginger

> Leptiricu, nije straga lose, nego nisko i na uscu maternice.


Tocno
Meni je u sve tri trudnoce straga

----------


## frka

tigre, bravo za nalaz! potpisujem cure - waaaay too early je za dg placente previe, ali ako je sad na ušću, zaboravi na vježbanje. ima vremena za to kad se podigne.

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi, ja se za 15+0 častim čajekom u rano jutro - jedino kaj su mi kauč u dnevnom zauzeli pesi pa sam se jedva zgurala
tigrical  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za kombinirani i tjedne

plan za danas : prijepodnevno čišćenje cijelog stana a ja samo nadgledam i pazim da pesi ne smetaju; oko 2 na depilaciju i opet se probat okuražit na brazilku i navečer pol6 i kavica :Cool:  OK sokić od borovnice npr no to se tak kaže

----------


## vatra86

Jutro curke...
Moj svekrv operiran, pukla mu je slezena pa su je morali vaditi, pukle neke kosti lica i natucena rebra..kazu da je stabilan..jadan mm, prvo ja pa njegov stari...uh..

Inace ja se osjecam dobro, manje me boli onako menstrualno, a krvi ima jos.. ma bit ce to dobro..ne znam kad.bi me mogli pustiti doma, nekako se pripremam za drugi tjedan, jer antibiotik se prima 7 dana. Mogu ja to!tj. Mozemo!

Tigrice sex je kad se decko i cura voliju i onda se u krevetu maziju i ljubiju... he he.. imam osjecaj da tebi tjedni idu brze nego meni, vec si 12 tt

I nama kao Lini danas 15+0 i ja bi bas jedan dobar caj jer ovaj bolnicki nema secera, fuj...

Cure budite pozzz i pusa

----------


## butterfly101

Jutro cure, evo i ja sam skuhala pola litre kamiloce jer me grlo rastura.  Sad se idem uredit za trudnicki tecaj. 

Ginger i tigrica hvala za odgovore :Wink: 
Vatra beba ok,t lezi i dalje i nemoj se previse stresirat,bit se svakar ok.
Bluebella super za shoping,ma bitno da si zadovoljna kupljenim,znaci kazna ide u paketu sa ikeom

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure jutros niko da ponudi kafom a meni se bas pije nes pa ako hoce ko nek mi se pridruzi.
kod nas nakon prelezanog dana i noci jutros sve ok ko da nista nije bilo .
vatra drzi se izguracete vi to idemo dan za danom .

----------


## Muma

Jutarce! Evo i nas da uhvatimo neku kavicu ili nessić  :Smile: 
*tigrice* ma joooooj, to su ginekolozi osjetljivi na nas pa nam zadaju brige!  :voodoo:  Pa ova moja je počela spominjati tokolizu čim sam ja rekla da imam kontrakcije - ja sam ušla više-manje flegma a izašla van u panici! Samo laganini, bit će to sve super s dizanjem maternice!
*Bluebella* i ja planiram uskoro do Ikee, vidim da ću se očito i ja istrošiti, ima nešto lijepo za naše bebice?
*vatra* tako jeeee, samo pozitiva, možete vi to! Još malo i doma k mužiću da vas mazi i pazi po poroda!  :Very Happy: 
*tina29* sretno danas na pregledu, dođi nam ipak s malo ljepšim vijestima nego zadnji put - npr kako si uživala gledajući bebicu i kak je narasao! 
Mi smo napunili 26tt, počelo mi je nekako brzo to ići, još tjedan dana i ja se priključujem ekipici u 3. tromjesečju  :Dancing Fever: 
Želim vam svima lijep dan!

----------


## linalena

Vatrice jupijeeee, krenulo je na bolje

Bluebella lijep šoping, i ja volem Ikeu jako. Samo uvijek kada dođem baš nemaju pol stvari koje ja tražim

a mene bole leđa, onako među lopaticama i sigurno od svakakvog ležanja a od ove hladnoće sam luda jer već dugo znam imati osjećaj jakog hlađenja dole nisko u trbuhu - to mi je sigurno zbog priraslica i loše cirkulacije nakon operacije - no sada kako je bebo tu to me prestravi 

da li je vama stalno onako trudnički vruće?

----------


## Ginger

Jutroooo
Ja sprasila djecu u vrtic pa bebacica i ja odmaramo i kafenisemo

Bbella super za shopping (ja sam izrod zenskog roda- mrzim shopingirati, rijeeetko me to veseli)

Boss i vatra, samo polako

tina, javi se s lijepim vijestima

Muma, uf, mrzim kad izadjem zabrinuta (a ne treba mi puno, jel...)

Lina, dobar plan

I dalje vise ne znam kaj sam htjela napisati...

----------


## Vrci

Jutro...čitam vas sve, ali nekako sam opet lijena pisati  :Embarassed: 

Čestitam na urednim pregledima, vatra i boss, držite se. Vatra, kad te puste doma samo miruj, inače ćemo te mi doći nalupati  :Laughing: 


Evo ja danas na 18tt, idući tjedan uzv, jedva čekam. Tražit ću da mi na dvd snime 3d/4d pa da malo uživam. Bebač se miče, jučer mislim bio prvi blagi baš udarac  :Smile:

----------


## tina29

cure evo mene sa lijepim vijestima!!!  :Very Happy: 
Hvala bogu na mom doktoru koji me smiri čim ga vidim,zabuna je nastala jer su mi krivo tjedne upisali i zato su me slali na ctg svaki dan,više ne moram iči jer su uredni nalazi, u petak iduči sam naručena opet na pregled i kontrolu,a na uzv 4.10.tako da ču onda vidjet kolko je moj bebač naraso i dal se okrenuo,kaže doktor da ima vremena da se okrene,znači zaključak je da je sve ok s obzirom u kojem sam tjednu!  :Smile: 
evo tako,jako sam sretna i smirena sad,drago mi je da imam takvog doktora koji me zna smirit i za kojeg vidim da mu je stalo do pacijenta!
evo ja vas častim sa ručkom,pridružite se,imamo meseka i povrča,njoke sa umakom,mmmmmm gladna sam ko vuk!!!
*linalena* meni je od početka trudnoče vruče za poludit,danas vidim zabindane ljude a ja bi najrađe hodala u badiču  :Laughing: 
*bbella* super za šoping,ja jedva čekam da se kod nas otvori ikea....
*vatra,boss* sami neka je krenulo na bolje ineka se tako nastavi!
hvala svima još jednom na lijepim riječima utjehe,a sad idem zvat onu moju kumu paničarku i reči joj da mi se ne javlja više dok ne rodim jer me samo uzrujava!
pozz i puse!

----------


## frka

tina, pretraži malo forum - postoje vježbice da se bebač okrene...

----------


## tina29

hvala *frka*! definitivno budem!  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

da čitala sam o tome, da se pod kraj mora sjediti uspravno čak i lagano nagnuta naprijed, ležati koliko se mora, legnuti na leđa pa ljuljati lijevi-desno, postaviti se četveronoške.... i sve mi to ima jako smisla

tina  bravo za bebača i za to kaj si bila uporna da dođeš do svog doktora

----------


## sretna 1506

Neznam koliko je moguće da se beba okrene u 36-om tj.,daj Bože.Meni je sa 33 tj.dr. rekao da je zadak i tako ostao do kraja i išla na planirani carski,pa hvala Bogu,samo da je sve ok. Nisam čula za te vježbe i koliko su uspješne.

----------


## MalaMa

Jedan brzi kiss od mene i moje male kojoj vec izbija prvi zub. Koliko god se trudim skicnuti vas uz nju nemam vremena za nis. Uzivajte u bebacima kad dodju. Rastu ko gljive i vrijeme leti. Puse. Svima puno dobrih vibrica ~~~~~~

----------


## đurđa76

eto kad smo se spremali za fet rekla sam mužu da bi nas baš pomazilo ako bi uspjelo,još kad bi bilo dvoje !!!   i stvarno nas je pomazilo iako ispočetka nije bilo baš na to sličilo,još desetak dana i dogurali smo već do polovice i sad definitivno znamo da nam dolaze braco i seka(i još jednom nas pomazilo),sve se mislim kako ću put Međugorja dok još mogu,i trebala bi!!!!! 
cure moje sretno svima,Vatra čuvaj se maksimalno
pusa od nas

----------


## Muma

*tinić* baš lijepo!!! Uživaj sad!
*MalaMa* već prvi zub?  :Shock:  Pa kako to?
*đurđa* prekrasno!!! Čestitam na maloj ekipi!

Stvarno postoje vježbice i za okretanje bebe? E da mi mama danas rađa, dala bi valjda mali prst za to  :Laughing:  Da se zna, bilo nas je dvoje, na zadak, prirodni porod  :drama: 

I ja presvukla avatarčić, tek toliko da se zna...  :Grin:

----------


## boss

muma a bas htjela pohvaliti majicu kako jesimpaticna, samo mi nesto mali stomacic mora da je davno uslikana

----------


## Muma

Ne ne, to je današnja slika samo tak izgleda buša.

----------


## boss

bas izgleda mali stomacic , ili ja vise nemam osjecaj posto je kod mene ogroman pa se zacudim kad vidim tako mali stomacic. al majica je za 10

----------


## željkica

*đurđa* prekrasno!!!
*Muma* majca je predobra!!!!

----------


## Bluebella

> I ja presvukla avatarčić, tek toliko da se zna...


prekarasno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tina29

*muma*   :Zaljubljen: 
ja pronašla vježbe za okretanje bebe i sutra počinjem pa kak bude,a doktor mi je reko da ima i mjesta i vremena da se okrene,vidjet čemo!
pozdrav od nas dvoje,umorni smo danas jako pa idemo u krpe,puse!

----------


## Bluebella

okruglice... ima li koja da ne spava?
ja baš pijem topli kako i slušam Relaxing Music for Pregnancy.... nadam se nekom spavanju noćas dužem od dva tri sata  :Yes:

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure  stize kafa  :Coffee:  
vatra nadam se da se bar malo smirilo .

----------


## Muma

Jutro! Evo i nas budnih. Fina kavica u ovo kišno jutro!
Kako si *boss*? Stanje?
*vatra*, javi se! Nadam se da je bolje!
Nadam se i da *Bluebella* čvrsto spava! Za nju će biti kasnije kavica ili kakao.
Hvala na komplimentima za majičicu. Nek bebo samo sluša mamu i čeka Božić da se upoznamo!
Današnja doza za preglede ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Nadam se da ste se iskafenisale jučer s ekipom  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Dobro jutro drage moje, mmm miriše mi fina kavica, može jedna i za mene. Ja se probudila gladna i jedva cekam ručak da se najedem knedli od šljiva ajme poželila sam ih  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Jutro komadi!
Evo i ja pijuckam kaficu s muzicem (baka dosla i odvela cure u vrtic)
Upravo smo odradili i svecano skidanje vjemcanog prstena s mog cevapcica  :Laughing: 

Muma mrak je majica!

Bbella uf, koma m je to nespavanje. U prvoj t me kronicno zivciralo kad su mi govorili da spavam dok mogu- pa hebate, spavala bi da mogu!!
Meni se micika probudi kad ja idem piskiti pa obicno ima pol satni tulum nakon toga  :Smile:  a ja cekam da se smiri pa da mogu natrag spat

----------


## linalena

jutro svima, ja ću samo kratko pozdraviti pitat jel koja za Kraš ekspress i odjuriti zubaru

----------


## boss

mi se spremamo opet na uz ko ce docekati pola 4 im,a da izludim do tada.
e da se pohvalimo nakon 4 mjeseca prvi put da su nam stigli nalazi stitne uredni, uspjeli smo bar nju napokon dovesti u normalu.

----------


## željkica

jutro evo i mene na kavici,kod nas je još uvijek sunce i baš je lipo ugodno za na balkon popit kavu!
ja sam se danas mami naručila za ručak jer mm je iša u zg pa tko će sam sebi kuhat  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Jutro cure...
Kod mene opet cirkus koji sam si sama priredila pa slobodno tucite... 2 dana.je bilo super i jucer sam bila mozda malo akktivnija i nqvecer opet bolovi i krv, cijelu noc nisam spavala, a glupa sam, a nece me ni pustit doma dok sve to nne prestane. Od ovog antibiotika mi bude gorko u ustima i svw hrana ima bljutav okus ni apetita nemam vise... bas sam skrenula malo, zalosna sam i nervoznq i ljuta i sad sam se prikovala za krevet i ne mrdam, jer ovo mora proci... dosta je bilo zajeb.....!!!

----------


## Vrci

Joj vatra, ja bih tebe vezala za krevet, majke mi  :Laughing: 
Al stvarno, nemoj se tako igrati. Znam žene koje su strogo ležale čak svih 9mj, sve se isplati. Iako bude teško


Muma majica je super <3

----------


## željkica

vatraaaaaaaaa stvarno te treba  :oklagija: !!!!!!!!
znam da ti je teško da si tužna i nervozna al moraš mirovat probaj nekako naoružaj se časopisima, knjigom  :Love:

----------


## Bluebella

jutroooo  :Very Happy:  uspjela sam odspavati od 3h pa čak do 9 (uz tri odlaska na wc). mali miš je bio miran, sigurno je čuo kako sam ga izgrdila jučer na forumskoj kavi da mi neda spavati pa je odlučio pokazati da može biti dobar dečko  :Heart: 




> Bbella uf, koma m je to nespavanje. U prvoj t me kronicno zivciralo kad su mi govorili da spavam dok mogu- pa hebate, spavala bi da mogu!!


ovo i meni svi govore, a nikako da mi objasne kako se naspavati za unaprijed. 

*vatra* daj mi molim te objasni kako uspiješ u bolnici ne mirovati... pa šta radiš tamo? joj  :oklagija:

----------


## jejja

Vatraaaa , pa stvarno.. toliko se potrudis i prodjes za bebaca i sad fusaris!! Stvarno te treba tuc, ne mrdaj luda glavo , vjerujem da ti je pun kuki mirovanja al nemoj se riskirat..

----------


## vatra86

Ali nije sad da.trcim i skacem, ali idem do susjednih soba malo se podruziti, i po kavicu na automat, ali ocito bas moram lezati, jer mi ne preporucuju ni sjediti... a muz me toliko izgrdio...sad idem samo do wc..obecala sam da cu biti dobra, a ja rijetko kad nesto obecam...

----------


## butterfly101

hej cure...
danas kafenišemo pa čemo se žalitda opet ne možemo spavati  :Smile:  , evo jedna žešća za Bleuebellu i mene  :pivo:  :pivo:  , danas 30tt!!!

*vatra* cure su te dosta izgrdile, ne trebam još i ja, ali svakako ih poslušaj....sve za malog bebolina/bebolinu

BBella nisi nam dala detalje iz Ikee, ima šta namještaja za bebine potrebe?

Ja bila jučer na uzv, bebač se okrenuo na zadak  :gaah:  , ali kaže dr. ima vremena da se vrati

----------


## snupi

jutro ja se bas nisam naspavala, vrtila sam se cijelu noc,vatra podpisujem zeljkicu. Tko je pitaoo za okretanje bebe nisam bas u toku- postoje 3 polozaja ako treba pomoc neka mi se javi na pp pa cu ga prosljediti svojo legici primalji pa neka joj objasni!

----------


## Ginger

Vatraaaaa joj kad te nalemam!
Pa nije kraj svijeta ni lezati
Znam o cemu prican jer sam u prve dvije t strogo mirovala do negdje polovice, bila sam doma, al se iz kreveta nisam dizala osim za wc
Tako da, ne kaki- i lezi!  :Kiss: 

E cure, kak ste sa apetitom?
Ja se zadnjih tjedan dana ne mogu najesti - pojedem hrpu i gladna sam za 5 minuta! Koma!

----------


## snupi

butter   u tvom stadiju jos pomaze i akupresura i moksa stapici!

----------


## butterfly101

> moksa stapici!


za ovo nisam čula, šta bi to bilo?

----------


## željkica

Za bluebellu i buterflay  :pivo:  

a ima i tiramisua ja napravila  :kuhar:  pa izvolite !

----------


## snupi

moksa stapici se koriste u akupunkturi  i akupresuri- postoje tehnike pomocu kojih se  zahvaljujuci tim stapicima se beba moze okrenuti!

----------


## Vrci

Ja zadnja 3tj svaki tjedan dobijem 0,3 kg  :Laughing:  Al mislim da sam ok za sad. Vidjet ću u utorak što kaže doktor. Razmišljam o odlasku na junk food...

----------


## butterfly101

*snupi* tnx za info.

----------


## MalaMa

Muma nemam pojima kako zub tako rano. Bas nas je iznenadio. Mi se cudimo otkud njurganje na ciki zadnjih dana. Jucer se naziro,danas vec gricka mamu dok ciki. Navodno sam i ja rano dobila zube. Majica je za 10!  :Smile:

----------


## innu

> E cure, kak ste sa apetitom?
> Ja se zadnjih tjedan dana ne mogu najesti - pojedem hrpu i gladna sam za 5 minuta! Koma!


Odlično  :Laughing: , evo me u 20tt na plus 9kg, šta će bit do kraja ne zna se, ali ne opterećujem se previše  :Cool:

----------


## sara38

> Odlično , evo me u 20tt na plus 9kg, šta će bit do kraja ne zna se, ali ne opterećujem se previše


Ajde ne stoji ti loše...  :Smile:

----------


## tina29

ja upravo složila kinderbet,naravno ne sama,baš sam happy,sad preperem posteljinu i namjestim ju,mislim da ču ja u njemu spavat dok frajer ne dođe  :Laughing: 
ovu noč sam i ja bauljala,taman nakon wc-a frajer počeo sa tulumom i nema spavanja dok se ne smiri,ali ajde nije jako dugo trajalo!!!
idem dalje prat i spremat,uživajte!
*vatra* drži se i miruj draga znam da je teško ali ipak isplati se! puse!

----------


## Ginger

> Odlično , evo me u 20tt na plus 9kg, šta će bit do kraja ne zna se, ali ne opterećujem se previše


 :Laughing: 
Ma ne brigaju mene kile, ja cu ih sigurno natuci 16-17 kao i prije (vecina ode po porodu)
Sad sam u 23 tt na +8
Mene zivcira sto ne znam vise sto jesti!!! 
Potamanim sve doma, odem u ducan i ne znam kaj kupiti...
Vrci ocemo zajedno na neki junk?

----------


## Muma

*vatra*  :Love:  evo ja te neću špotati, i ja imam crve u guzi a trebala bi kao mirovati. E dok sjednem na dupe u srijedu kad me gin pregleda  :škartoc:  A kaj ću, evo baš ležim, tipkam i jedan "behač" me stiska - eto, već sam im dala i nadimak...
I ja bih mogla na neki junkić od fooda, malo mi i fali trenutno, iako ne jedem takve stvari. Pizza mi je najveći junk koji pojedem, a neki dan sam prvi put nakon duuuuuugo vremena ukrala mm malo pomfrita kad smo jeli vani, onako usput.
I danas smo snimali filmić - moj mali u buši je plesao na neku pjesmicu  :Zaljubljen:  (doduše, pjesmica je bila neka laganica a on je valjda plesao rock, punk ili nešto slično jer nije baš bio u blagom ritmu, ali dobro, stigne naučiti  :Laughing: )
Ima netko za popodnevnu kavicuuuuuu? Ajmo.

----------


## Bluebella

evo i mene na popodnevnu kavicu... baš iz shoppinga došla. napokon sam si našla super skinny jeans za trudnice i par XS uskih trudničkih vesta. naravno i za svog miša sam svašta nakupovala, moram sve od dragog sakriti jer mi neda da više kupujem robicu, dekice i ručnike.... veli da imam za cijelo rodilište... ah, šta on zna!
obavila sam i ručak u McDonaldsu  :njam: 




> danas kafenišemo pa čemo se žalit da opet ne možemo spavati , evo jedna žešća za Bleuebellu i mene , danas 30tt!!!


draga malo si lončiće pobrkala... nama je danas 29tt  :Smile: 





> BBella nisi nam dala detalje iz Ikee, ima šta namještaja za bebine potrebe?


zar sam i to morala  :Laughing:  hahaha.. iskreno, nema baš nešto! više smo kupili za stan nego za bebu. od krevetića niti na jednom se stranice ne mogu spustiti, ormarići za presvlačenje (od kojeg sam odustala) izgledaju dosta loše, za te novce kod nas se nađe puno bolje. za bebu sam kupila nekih plišanih igračkica, to sam onako usput trpala u kolica, vreču za spavanje, ručnik, dekicu, poplun i još neke sitnice. nije baš da se isplati ići do Graza i nazad, al svi su mi govorili da obavezno odem u Ikeu i da tamo svašta mogu nakupovati za bebu i da je duplo jeftinije... al na kraju sam ostala  :Confused:  više se isplati ići i kupovati opčenito za stan nego za bebu, al ok....

----------


## Vrci

> Vrci ocemo zajedno na neki junk?


Ajmo kolektivno  :Laughing: 

Meni se jede McDonalds trenutno...uf morat ću koji dan s mužem

----------


## butterfly101

> Meni se jede McDonalds trenutno...uf morat ću koji dan s mužem


mmmmm i ja bi,..ako ideš pošalji  :njam: 

*BBella*, ma sta stvarno,kako sam fulala...  :škartoc:

----------


## Bluebella

> *BBella*, ma sta stvarno,kako sam fulala...


ne znam draga kak si fulala, ali prošli tjedan smo slavile 28tt tj. ulazak u treće tromjesečje.. pogledaj moj ticker.. al svejedno i 29 je big deal, stoga  :pivo:

----------


## vatra86

Evo ja mirujem..  :Laughing:  
I ja bi Mc jela, ponestalo mi apetita od ove bolnicke hrane, na svaku pomisao mi se digne zeludac, jos od ovog Klindamicina imam gorcinu u ustima...fuj, fuj,... Hocuuuuu domaaaaa!!!!

----------


## butterfly101

*vatra* budi dobra i slušaj dr. 
 Još malo izdrži pa će te mužić maziti doma! Naruči mu da ti donese jedan happy meal još će te i igračkica razveselit  :Smile:  , da sam ti bliže ja bi ti donijela,ali pazila bi da svvveee pojedeš.

----------


## linalena

večer, sutra pregled  :štrika:  :scared:  :facepalm:  samo da bude sv uredu

Vatrice odmaraj, leži ! a kakva ti je soba? jel puno čuvalica

----------


## vatra86

A cuvam se, majke mi....  :Smile: 
ma zamolit cu nekog da mi donese iz grada, ima tu u puli..
Lina naravno da ce biti sve super na pregledu...
Cure  :Kiss:

----------


## lovekd

Uh,baš ste mi otvorile apetit za Mc  :Smile:  
Vatra,čuvaj se! 
Sretno svima na pregledima i dame drage,uživajte max u trudnoći  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Jej muz me za vikend vodi u McD  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

curke pitanjce, ja svako jutro dok se probudim sam zedna ko pas, i popijem za dobro jutro pola litre vode dok se ustanem da li je to normalno?

----------


## snupi

linus bude sve ok, lovekd kako si ti?

----------


## Vrci

snupi i ja sam ujutro žedna. Žedna sam i kad se dignem po noći na wc. Imam bocu vode uz krevet i obvezno malo popijem

U ranijim tjednima mi je to bilo izraženije, ali i sad se dogodi

----------


## linalena

> snupi i ja sam ujutro žedna. Žedna sam i kad se dignem po noći na wc. Imam bocu vode uz krevet i obvezno malo popijem
> 
> U ranijim tjednima mi je to bilo izraženije, ali i sad se dogodi


isto tako, i ja stalno po noći gucnem - i ono kaj mi je najčudnije - popijem malo pišam puno

Kako rasčistiti trosjed u pol4 - upaliti svjetlo i komp i eto pesi se odma preselili u spavaću mužu. Boli me grlo pa si radim čaj. Otišla ja spavat u pol 10, mm ostao gledati TV, ne znam kada sam se probudila na wc, iz dnevnog ne dopire svjetlo televizora ja se usrala da gdje je ovaj, a on krmi normalno u krevetu samo ga ja ni vidla ni čula a nije baš mali čovjek da ga se može previdjeti. No možda ga ne vidim zbog brda od jastuka između nas

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure kafa nes caj izvolite pa ko sta hoce pravim po narudzbi.
mi juce isli da se malo  gledamo i ja se pravo iznenadila ne mogu da vjerujem kako bebaci rastu vec su pravo veliki, i naravno lijeni . ustanovili smo da smo definitivno mirni, neznam na koga posto sam ja hiperaktivna a oni totalna suprotnost. i da beba dva dobila je nadimak mrcina posto je ogroman i tako gura i stiska bebu jedan da mi je juce doslo zao.

----------


## linalena

jutro

boss thx na kavici
mm išao jučer s pesom opet kod veta i kako je podizao zvijer od 35 kg na stol a ovaj je znao gdje je pa se trgao i tako ga je prerezala kičma da je ukočen, čak mu se na tom bolnom dijelu s vanjeske strane pokazali 2 mala hematoma - i tako sada smo oboje doma, uživamo u doručku
jedino ja rekla samo kava, bez klope jer sam se vagala i vaga pokazuje 78, ajme +8, no tješim se da će biti manje poslije stolice
nadam se daću biti jedna od onih trudnica koja navuče kile na početku a poslije ne

----------


## željkica

jutro,može kavica.
ja sam tako loše spavala i sva sam se bljak ustala bezvoljna ,još sam se noćas uhvatila  kako spavam na leđima došlo mi je da istučem samu sebe!

boss  :Very Happy:  za bebače !
*vatra* kako si nam?

----------


## Bluebella

Jutrooo curke.. moze i meni jedna kavica  :Smile:  nocas sam cak uspjela odspavati od 3 do 7 woohooo
Idem sad van na druzenje frendica trudnica i mladih mama..  hahaha.. ima nas, ko da smo se dogovorile sve smo ostale trudne u razmaku od par mjeseci. Poslije druzenja pakiranje i odoh sa dragim na vikend izlet  :Very Happy: 

Boss ja isto svog malca izmedju ostalih nadimaka zovem i mrcina. Bas mi je to smijesno iako me svi cudno gledaju da kakav je to nadimak.

Vatra kako si? Budu te pustili za vikend?

----------


## Muma

Jutro!
*linalena* 3:42h  :oklagija: 
Popijte koju kavicu i za mene, odoh ja do zubara  :voodoo:

----------


## butterfly101

Jutro cure,hvala za kavu...ma sta ste danas tako rano aktivne?! Sve negdje i nesto...
Ja sam iz kreveta preselila na kauc :Smile: , htjela sam pitati dali koju od vas bole prepone, mene bole samo na desnoj strani i to me nocu budi.

Uzivajte u danasnjem danu!

----------


## željkica

*butterfly*,i ja sam na kauču odmaram se dug je bio put od sobe do kauča  :Laughing:  mene ne bole prepone nego noge,pogovotvo lijeva kako uglavnom spavam na lijevom boku.
e mislim da će mi se raspoloženje brzo popravit upravo mi banka javila da je plaćica/naknada sjela! :Smile:

----------


## tina29

jutro,hvala na kavici,baš paše!
*butterfly* prepone,uh bole me več odavno tak da sam se več skroz navikla na to,jako mi je bilo teško zbog toga ustat iz kreveta ali sad imam več usvojen način dizanja pa je lakše,jest da mi treba sto godina ali eto.........a i noge jer sva utrnem  od spavanja na boku pa se moram stalno okretati a i to je dosta nemoguče,pogotovo sada me i listovi muče jer sam prestala piti magnezij i ubijaju me.....tješim se još malo,nekak ču izdržat!!!
ja danas idem sa mm do susjeda vidjet za neki auto da nam uveze iz inozemstva jer nam je prijeko potreban,trebali smo to i prije ali eto baš se veselim!
uživajte sve i mazite buše!

----------


## Zima77

Ja se vagala neki dan i dobila sedam kg ali još se ne brinem šta ću kad mi je sve fino,,,

----------


## Zima77

Vatra cuvaj te se

----------


## vatra86

Jutro cure! 
Meni raspolozenje bolje, dolje za sad mirno, cak sam se uspjela i otusirati...ne mogu me doma pustiti za vikend jer primam antibiotik 3x dnevno,mislim da mi je u pon ujutro zadnja doza,pa ce mi valjda vaditi crp.

Lina  uuuuu + 8... ja.mislim da sam ja smrsavila od ove bolnicke hrane...

Snupi i ja budem zedna i preko noci i ujutro, isto imam bocu vode kod kreveta...

Boss super su ti malci, morat ces ih vec pocet odgajat da ovaj mrga bude dobar prema bratu ili seki... he he

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala na kavici, Lina ti si pravi ranoranilac  :Smile: 
Ne brini za kile, mozda stvarno stanu, ja sam bila duuuugo +5, vec od negdje 17-18 tt i evo sad na 33 tt sam na +6, a zbilja jedem sve i svasta u bilo koje vrijeme....  :Smile: 

Vatra drzi, nadam se da ce u ponedjeljak biti dobri nalazi i da ce te pustiti kuci....

Joj Tina mogu misliti kako ti je, pratim te, meni je isto sve teze i teze spavati... legnem na bok i uredno se probudim na ledjima i onda me zgaravica ubijaaaaaa..... Ajd barem pijem magnezij pa nemam grceve...

Vrijeme stvarno leti, ne mogu vjerovati da nam bebica uskoro stize  :Smile: 

Pusa svima od nas dvoje  :Wink:

----------


## butterfly101

Zeljkica hehe da dug put....a super si me sad obradovala za placicu...
Tina29 a joj,znaci ovo je tek pocetak...pa ti si slijedeca na redu,koji datum ti je termin? Drzim fige da nadjete neki super family autic :Wink:

----------


## tina29

*butterfly* termin je 15.10. a vidjet čemo do kad čemo izdržati!
i ja se nadam da čemo naći neki super autek!!!
*bubimitka* pusa i vama!

----------


## butterfly101

joj to je jaaako brzo, nadam se da si spremna!  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

evo nas sa pregleda, i ne mogu presvući avatar jer nismo radili UZV jer ćemo ga raditi unutar sljedeća 2 tjedna na amnio
al sam čula srčeko, bumbumbum oko 150 i bu_bu pulsiranje posteljice
na pregledu sve OK, maternica mekana, dole zatvoreno i kak god već treba
sestra mi je točno pokazala gdje je sada beba, točno na dijelu iznad dlačica
popodne po uputnice i u pon dogovoriti amnio u petrovoj
sljedeći pregled oko 23.9 u 20 tt kada ćemo raditi 3D i imati valjda i nalaze amnio

a sada sam toliko pospana da sorry kaj niš ne čitam zaostatke budem popodne

----------


## Muma

Evo moji zubići su popravljeni i mogu u miru dočekati bebana u zimi, osim ako opet nešto ne pukne ko sad. 
Prepone? Mene ništa za sad ne boli, ali mi je bilo smiješno prije koji dan...idem iz dućana i odjednom bol u desnoj preponi, počela ja šepati i nakon 5-10 koraka bol apsolutno nestala... :neznam:  vjerojatno je mališan malo čičnuo na živac pa se natrag pomaknuo.
*tina29* ti si nam prva za rađaonu...doduše ima nekih cura koje se ne javljaju baš a mogle bi biti prije, tako da...jesi spremna?  :Cool:

----------


## butterfly101

Lina super za bebaca,znaci radi bum bum  :Wink: , drzim fige za amnio bit ce ok,nadam se da nisi pod velikim stresom zbog toga.cuvaj se! 
Muma pa brzo je tebe zubar sredio kad si vec doma. Ja nikako da idem na kontrolu a rekli su da moramo u trudnoci barem jednom,a meni se neeeda...

----------


## Vrci

Lina super da je sve ok, i sigurno će amnio biti super. Valjda misliš idući pregled u 10.mjesecu, a ne sad idući tjedan? Za 3d mislim?

----------


## snupi

vidim da curke koje su trudne kao ja vec i podosta kila, da li da si ja onda pribrojim i one koje sam izgubila i vratila ili koliko sam sad u plusu?

----------


## snupi

Lina nam je ranoranioc u zadnje vrijeme, vatra nadam se da si ok?

----------


## Vrci

Ja kilažu računam od prvog vaganja u trudnoći, to sam se sama doma počela mjeriti. Sad sam na +1,5 kg.

Znači gledaš početnu težinu, i koliko imaš sad...

----------


## Muma

*linalena* tek sam sad vidjela izvještaj s pregleda, super da je sve odlično, sad možeš biti mirna a amnio će biti super jer mora i to je to!
*Vrci* ti si samo 1.5kg u plusu u tim tjednima trudnoće?
*butterfly* ma brzo sam bila gotova sa zubarkom, ali me zato kvalitetno izgnjavila, trudnoća = osjetljive desni = bilo je krvi...
Ja sam na +5.5, +6...kako kad vaga pokaže. S time da mi je bmi na početku trudnoće bio na jedvite jade navučen na 18.5. Mene ja malo zabrinulo jer sam u mjesec i pol dobila samo 1/2 kg  :Unsure: 
I cure, lijepi su vam avatari! Drago mi je da ste se "preskinule"...

----------


## Vrci

Za sad jesam... ja do negdje 13tt nisam ni dobila ni gubila. Sad ide svaki tjedan po malo. 
A i pila sam metformin,mozda je i on pomogao tome na pocetku

----------


## linalena

> Lina super da je sve ok, i sigurno će amnio biti super. Valjda misliš idući pregled u 10.mjesecu, a ne sad idući tjedan? Za 3d mislim?


naravno u 10.mj





> vidim da curke koje su trudne kao ja vec i podosta kila, da li da si ja onda pribrojim i one koje sam izgubila i vratila ili koliko sam sad u plusu?


ko ja kile, aaa, nne, to su grami
računaj si najbolju opciju, najmanju vrijdenost jel

cure svima puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i :hug: i kaj god nam treba, ja sam tak heppi sada a probudila sam se ko zombi

vatrice velk apusa i drž se

----------


## Vrci

Ja nisam smjela ići spavati. Jučer spavala popodne, pa sam navečer imala problema...nikako zaspati. Sad sam bila otišla sjesti malo na sunce, još me čeka odlazak kod dr po uputnicu i prođe kritično vrijeme

I da, malac me dva puta opalio  :Smile:  Do sad se samo nježno micao, ovo je bilo nešto drugo

----------


## željkica

lina  :Very Happy:  da je sve super ma bit će i amnio nema straha!

a kako mene muči kiselina užas peče u grlo nenormalno,zvala sestru da pitam šta mogu popit ona kaže ništa nikakve tablete , pa ja sam mislila da se reni može  :Confused:  tako da jedem dvopek i kamilicu pijem a u frižideru je tiramisu.............

----------


## butterfly101

Ejla curke, danas nis od popodnevnog nessa, necete vjerovat ali ja od jutros kako se iz kreveta prebacila na kauc prespavala sam cijelo dan. Imala sam malo povisen tlak pa sam lezala a to se pretvorilo u spavanje. Malo me sram  :Wink: 
Nocas ako ne bidem mogla spavati ovdje cu sigurno sresti linalenu :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

Zeljkica ma od jutros niste uspjeli potamanit tiramisu,cccc mozda da navalis na njega pa se kiselina povuce :Smile:

----------


## đurđa76

> lina  da je sve super ma bit će i amnio nema straha!
> 
> a kako mene muči kiselina užas peče u grlo nenormalno,zvala sestru da pitam šta mogu popit ona kaže ništa nikakve tablete , pa ja sam mislila da se reni može  tako da jedem dvopek i kamilicu pijem a u frižideru je tiramisu.............


ja sam i u prvoj trudnoći imala od prvog dana užasnu žgaravicu,ovaj put je počelo od drugog tromjesečja,uglavnom meni je moja dr rekla da mogu reni,ali i da mogu po jedan gastal,tako da sam kroz dan nekako gurala sa donaticom,prije spavanja obaveznogastal,jer mi reni nisu pomagale,ali sam onda otkrila da mi dosta pomognu jabuke,tako da i njih tamanim,uzmem gala,delišes mi nisu bile dobre,pa probaj možda upali,mene sve zna tjeme peći od žgaravice,to se svi čude kad kažem

----------


## željkica

idem u uto na pregled pa ću baš pitat dr šta smijem ,ja sam danas spremala bakalar tako da mi je ovo od luka , butterfly misliš klin se klinom izbija  pa da navalim,sve mi se vrti po glavi  :Mljac:

----------


## mima235

Za žgaravicu smiješ uzeti Gastl, Rupurut, Rennie. Najbolji je Rennie jer jedini ne sadrži aluminij koji se ako se uzima velika količina tableta taloži u organizmu, zato Gastal ili Rupurut možeš uzeti po jedan.

----------


## linalena

jutro/noć opet se razbudila nakon piškenja, utrne mi ruka na kojoj spavam pet nisam vježbala jedno tjedan dana - počinjem od sutra

velika čaša vrućeg mlijeka i neki fini keksići s kokosom - oni kao zdravi, bar su na toj polici

eto 2 zdrave odluke - vježbati i keksi bez bijelog šećera 

ima još koja sovica

----------


## linalena

> Nocas ako ne bidem mogla spavati ovdje cu sigurno sresti linalenu


ja tu, ti krevet :Laughing:

----------


## vatra86

I se pridruzujem nespavalicama.. Sanjala sam nesto i probudila me  cinjenica da bi od tog sna mogla dozivjeti orgazam u snu, a to nebi bilo pametno. A i neki komarac zuji, pa sam i tabletu protiv njega stavila i naravno pisanje usput...

----------


## vatra86

I zasto sad nema nikoga??  :Laughing: 
Cure evo u 24 sata nije bilo krvi, a bolova nesto minimalno, mislim da su bolovi bili vise zbog probave..  :Very Happy: 
E sad treba biti strpljiv i jos lezati...

----------


## boss

dobro jutro 
vatra  :Very Happy:  vska cast sto se malo smirilo, samo nemoj sad ustati i hodati po sobama ili ces dobiti  :oklagija:  od nas.

----------


## luc

Jutro cure! Ja se jutros keksnula :Smile:  jos imam 13 dana do termina ali malo me strah velicine posto je prije dva tjedna beba procjenjena na 3500 pa mozda se ranije nesto pokrene. Mislim da cu ovaj put uzet epi,ne stignem se bas informirat jer me moja dvogodisnjakinja svaki dan okupira pa ako neka od vas zna sto sa epi moze poc po zlu bila bi zahvalna! Moze i u inbox. Uzivajte u suncanom danu,ja idem kod sogora u berbu.

----------


## tina29

jutro! kavicaaaaaaaaaaa je posluženaaaaaaaaaaaa!
*luc* ajme ti si se keksnula,svaka čast,meni nije do toga ni malo,al tko zna možda me i uhvati želja još pred kraj!
i ja idem kod svojih u berbu,nadgledat samo a poslje roštilj  :Smile: 
*vatra* potpisujem *boss*,miruj!!!!!!!!!!!!!
puce uživajte!!!

----------


## linalena

jutro (ponovo)
 :Coffee:  pa krašekspress i kajzerica s mliječnim namazom

nakon prvog javljanja odo ja spavati, ali ma kakvi, pa sam opet ustala u dnevni čitati jedno pol sata, pa mi se prispalo - no opet niš, nešto sam napreskokcke spavala. Pas mi se uvalio u krevet, muž oduzeo bočni jastuk. A zagušljivo mi bilo grozno, ubiti će me ovaj začepljen nos. Mislim da idemo kupiti ovlaživač na struju, jer s obzirom na toplanu biti će samo još gore

I tako se vrtila do pol7 kada su mm i pesi ošli na nasip a ja se ustala stuškala, pospremila stan, proluftala sve dobro, zbrojila režije. Oni se lijepo vratili s novinama, toplim pecivima i već doručkovali. Sada malo domoriti pa nadoknaditi nespavanje.

Vatro bravo na mirovanju, hrabro dalje

A cure stalno prizivam u sjećenja zvuk srca mojeg djeteta, predivno nešt i pitanje da li znate od kada se može korisiti onaj kućni UZV i kaj mislite da li ćete ga korisiti?

Moja trudnoća je dosada super, osim ona mala sitna smeđarenja tamo skroz napočetku. Mučnine sam imala s time da su možda jedno tjedan dana bile jače, žgaravica i začepljen nos me jedino stalno prate. Sva ona pikanja znam osjetiti  i tu i tamo a PMS bol nisam sada imala već jedno tjedan dana ak ne i više. Jedino kaj se debaljam, al ajd to moram sa sobom riješiti i paziti više. Injekcije hepraina mi već idu jako na živce, sve mi je draže da mi ih daje mm jer ja više ne bi mogla. Nije da boli, al kada znam da će me poslije svrbiti, peči, vjerojatno ostaviti bolnu kvrgu i osjetljivu kožu ruke se zatresu. Vjerujem i da će dalje ići ovako nekako, poteškoće ćemo prevaliti , neizvjesnost shvatiti kao normalnu a strah kao pozitivno isčekivanje s poštovanjem za dar koji smo dobili.

Tina29 kako si ti, jel si nam ti prva za roditi? Kak si mi bila divna na kavici i žao mi je što nismo mogle više razgovarati jer sam ja bila doista kratko

Bluebella a ti? 

pusa svima

edit. LUC pa ti si prva kraljica  :Zaljubljen:  sitno i bravo za sex kažu da je odličan način za početi proces otvaranja

----------


## tina29

*linalena* je *luc* nam je prije mene,zato od nje čekamo iscprno izvječše kad rodi!!!
i meni je žao kaj se nismo više uspjele podružiti,tvoj bušek je presladak i sva si mi zračila,tak treba,mi smo dobro,čekamo u petak pregled da vidimo kaj i kako dalje,dal če se moj sin okrenut ili ne........bumo vidli!

----------


## boss

luc blago ti se 
nema te sta biti strah dogurala si do kraja .

----------


## linalena

gledala sam malo listu na odbrojavanju

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, legal alien, sirena 28, kruca, tina29, edina

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, Bubimitka81, pilek

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, Pinar, željkica, barbi26, butterfly101


mnoge se cure ne javljaju  :oklagija:

----------


## boss

linalena kad cemo mi kad ce junske stici na red?

----------


## snupi

boss, ti ja i lina  smo tu negdje, kad je tvoj termin?

----------


## tigrical

Linalena, ja imam doma baby watcher, koristi se vec od 11-12 tjedna. Slusam doma taj krasan zvuk...

----------


## Muma

> Linalena, ja imam doma baby watcher, koristi se vec od 11-12 tjedna. Slusam doma taj krasan zvuk...


Ma da? Ja sam čitala da prije 16tt nema smisla ni kupovati, da tek od tad možeš slušati srčeko.
*vatra*  :Klap:  samo tako dalje!
Meni opet neki loš dan, valjda me ludi hormoni šibaju. Ajde mi recite da je normalno da odjednom nisam više poletna ko curica nego osjećam težinu bebe, nekakav blagi pritisak na mjehur i svo ostalo veselje. Postalo me svega odjednom strah...zbog kontrakcija... strah me svake sitnice koju registriram i u kojima bi možda trebala uživati, meni odmah crnjak da to nije ok. Baš se pitam da li bi bilo drugačije da sam od samog početka bila s trudničkim "brigama", ko recimo *linalena*. Eh, luda glava  :drama:

----------


## butterfly101

*lina* ma ono jučer nije mi bilo jasno, ali mm je rekao da sam se predozirala sa kamilicom pa sam zato lijepo prespavala noć-dan-noć ,sjetila sam se ja tebe u toku noćnog piškinja ali nisam imala snage pisati! 

Danas se zbudila i do sada cijelu kuću očistila,dvije mašine robe oprala i kuham maneštru!!! Nadoknadjujem jučer.

*vatra* vidiš ti, od onog dana kad su te cure ˝oprale˝ sve se polako umirilo, nemoj sad švrljat nego izdrži još malo taj režim!

*luc*ne mogu vjerovati da jeste  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ,meni to nikako ne pada na pamet, o čemu to ovisi jer nije mi jasno kad čitam da su trudnice lude za sexom zbog hormona, a ja ono  :škartoc: 

*bluebella* nadam se da uživate na vikend-godišnjem, a kamo ste se vi to lansirali?

*muma* ma svaki put kad vidim tvoji avatar najradje bim ti ukrala tu majicu :Razz: . znaš možda ako se na netu može naručit?

----------


## vatra86

> boss, ti ja i lina  smo tu negdje, kad je tvoj termin?


A ja? A Zima? A Tigrica? Izredat cemo se jedna za drugom...  :Laughing: 

Muma takva sam i ja, uopce ne uzivam, mozda da probas sutra nekog nazvati da pitas. Negdje sam procitala da je do 5 bh kontrakcija u sat vremena normalno. Ajde malo i ti miruj, barem do pregleda...

Bravo Luc! Samo hrabro!

----------


## snupi

sorri 6 mjesece, ni sybille nisam pobrojila! Dobro kad je onda kojoj termin?

----------


## snupi

ima li koja 18.03. da se suosjeca sa mnom? :Laughing:

----------


## sybylle

Nakon malo duljeg vremena, evo i ja se javljam. Malo me umor pregazio zadnja tri tjedna otkako sam počela raditi, ali sam sve redovno čitala, pa nekad i više puta dnevno  :Smile:  A i donijela sam odluku ipak uskoro otići na bolovanje i odmarati. Jučer sam obavila anomaly scan-sve je super i očekujemo curicu i dečka!! Bili smo sretni kao da smo osvojili jackpot :D
Moj termin je 2.3. prema doktorici, a 5.3. prema mom računu.
Od seksa ni kod nas još ništa, osim jednog neslavnog pokušaja koji je maštovito završio :p
A kile ćemo vidjeti kod socijalne doktorice u utorak. Trbuh još nije jako velik,ali ekipa očito ima dosta mjesta jer dobro rastu i non-stop se vrpolje. I da, mi smo jednog još prije nazvali Rambo zbog veličine, a drugog Kiflica. Ispalo je da je curica Rambo, a dečko Kiflica  :Laughing:

----------


## lovekd

Snupi,meni je termin 17.3.  :Smile:  Al,vidjet ćemo kad beba odluči.

----------


## Muma

Oho, doći ću u posjetu varaždinskoj ekipici u 3.mj  :alexis: 
*sybylle* samo polako, pa nosiš dvoje, kakav rad?! Doma odmarati... za sve što te čeka nakon poroda! Nećeš se naspavati godinama  :Laughing:  Puse tvojoj ekipici u buši!

----------


## Ginger

Muma ici cemo zajedno s nasim bebacima  :Smile: 
Ja curku moram izgurati do 20.1. (termin 22.1.) tak da bude jarac  :Laughing: 

E i normalno je da se tako osjecas

----------


## sybylle

> Ja curku moram izgurati do 20.1. (termin 22.1.) tak da bude jarac


Znači nisam jedina koja preračunava horoskopske znakove  :Smile:  Ja pikiram ribe  :Grin:

----------


## Vrci

Jel ima uopće netko s terminom kao ja, sredina 2.mj?  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

Ginger navijam za curku jarca! I ja sam...
Meni termin 31.03.

----------


## mima235

Moj je termin 19.03. Bit će dosta ribica.

----------


## snupi

i ja sam jarac i imam ovna, mislim da mi je jedan ovan sasvim dovoljan! :Smile:

----------


## Zima77

Meni je termin 6.3.2014 vidim da ćemo se sve pratiti ,ja išla gledati malo stvari za bebu i izgubila se u tom velikom izboru,,,,curice moje cuvajte se i uživajte u blazenom stanju

----------


## Ginger

> Ginger navijam za curku jarca! I ja sam...
> Meni termin 31.03.


tigre, i ja sam
i mm  :Smile: 
a curke su nam skorpijice...pa reko da imamo prevlast, he he

ma nek su oni nama dobro i zdravo, ostalo cemo lako...

----------


## linalena

Ginger  20.1.
sybylle  5.3.
zima77 6.3
vatra86 12.3
linalena 12.3
lovekd 17.3.
snupi 18.03. 
mima235 19.03.
tigrical 31.03

----------


## đurđa76

> Jel ima uopće netko s terminom kao ja, sredina 2.mj?


ja sam 18.2.,ali očekujem da će biti ranije pošto su dvojke,ali ko zna,može mi završiti ko Medoniji

----------


## innu

Evo da se i ja ubacim u linaleninu listu, meni termin 27.01.

----------


## Ginger

lino pa sto sam ja prva? ima ih i prije mene, ha ha
al termin je 22.01., jel ti to meni prognoziras?  :Smile: 

Prosli put mi je termin bio 14.11.
Ja rekla da cu roditi 6.11. -i jesam  :Smile: 
Coprnica, ha ha

----------


## vatra86

Lina bravo za listu..mogla bi je svako toliko prikeljit da se podsjetimo... bas ce biti zanimljiv pocetak 2014.
sybylle vec ste saznali spolove? Cestitam na kombinaciji cura i decko!!

----------


## Vrci

> ja sam 18.2.,ali očekujem da će biti ranije pošto su dvojke,ali ko zna,može mi završiti ko Medoniji


Ja sam po drugom doktoru isto taj datum, ali si racunam 19.2.

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## linalena

o pa budemo se onda pobrinuli i napravili pravu listu, to kada se opet zbudim u 3
iako sam odlučila da nejdem prije 10 u krevet a i onda se prije malo prošetati

----------


## linalena

A Ginger ja napisala kak si ti rekla da mala ide van

I ja sam jarica . Mama mi je potvrdila da je i njoj termin sa mnom bio oko 12.3 kada trebam ja roditi jedino kaj sam se ja požurila pa umjesto ribice postala jarica
Zamislite family; mama i tata ovnovi, seka jarac a brat djevica - ajme jadam on s nama

----------


## lovekd

Jesmo se zaredale u 3mj  :Smile:  Samo nek nam budu uredne trudnoće,zdrave bebe i sve super  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

lovekd  :pivo:  upravo tako

----------


## boss

mada junske moje najvjerovatnije da ja i sibile necemo docekati 3 mjesec , mi cemo malo ranije.
al pogledajte listu na odbrojavanju nas junskih najvise jeste nam mjesec se posrecio.

----------


## boss

joj sad bas gledala lipanj 2013 10 trudnica  12 beba boga mio bas plodan mjesec

----------


## sybylle

Bravo za listu linalena! Definitivno će biti uzbudljivo kad krene val porođaja  :Smile: 

Vatra, jučer smo saznali spol, na 16+2. Dr Kos sve detaljno pregledao i uspio vidjeti  :Smile:

----------


## frka

što ste se na ovce okomili  :Razz:  mi smo baš kul...

Ginger, i meni je s N. termin bio 22.1. (po ZM) no ipak stigla tvrdoglava jarčina  :Smile:  sad nas dvije rogate u duetu bockamo  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

Snupi i ja smo na isti dan rodjene, jel' da?! Mogle smo i termine uskladit...

----------


## Muma

*Ginger* a ja sam 7.11 a moj bebo će biti jarac  :Smile:  Dobro ćemo se izmiksati...

Vidim da ste izbacile 2013.godinu s popisa  :Sad:  a moj božićni poklončić?   :Razz:

----------


## corinaII

evo i mene 14.01  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vatra86

Lina ubaci i 2013 godinu... He he..

Sybylle brat od dr.kosa je nas obiteljski prijatelj, tj. On mi je bivsi sugrađanin dok se nije preselio u Zg. Super je on, bila sam kod njega na pregledu dok sam studirala u Zg. Da sam blize isto bi isla kod njega..

----------


## snupi

jes ja tigrica smo rođene isti datum, cak imamo i istog kucnog ljubimca!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

Auuuuuu
Koliko jarica  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

> Ginger, i meni je s N. termin bio 22.1. (po ZM) no ipak stigla tvrdoglava jarčina  sad nas dvije rogate u duetu bockamo


Ha ha
A zamisli kak ce biti kod nas
Dvije skorpijice i tri jarca...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Uh sto ste se raspisale i diskriminirale nas u 2013  :Wink: 

Kod nas je tata djevica, ja sam bik, a beba bi trebala biti skorpija, jadan tata  :Grin: 

Ajd da pobrojimo i 2013:

Tina 29 15.10.cini mi se
Bubimitka 06.11. (Bit ce ranije zbog carskog)
Luc (mislim da je prije Tine)
Muma ..........

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure 
sta je reci pa nocas mirno nema nesanice?pa cak i linalena spava

----------


## Ginger

Jutro!
Ima nesanice.... Ja nisam mogla zaspati do kojih pol dva, samo sam se prevrtala...
I onda se jutros mladja kcer probudi u pol 7 (inace voli dugo spavati...)

----------


## vatra86

Jutro cure... ja sam bila budna U 3 i po kad.sam isla piskiti i opet je.bilo sluzave krvi... grrrrrrrr nek mi netko stavi onog smajlica koji si cupa kosu.. ali bolova za sad nema... pa to je stvarno da poludis nakon.2 dana.niceg...

----------


## boss

vatra samo ti lezi i miruj , ja sam na takve stvari vec navikla i normalno mi svremena na vrijeme takav iscjedak al ja to ignorisem dok god nema bolova pa tako i ti ignorisi dok god ne boli dobro je.

----------


## Muma

Jutro!!!
*vatra* krpe!
Mislim da je *luc* prva i da će sad svaki tren beba van.
*Bubimitka* treba ubaciti i *Bluebellu* i *željkicu*...prije mene. Ajde *linalena* štreberice!
Ja idem danas na neku fešticu popodne povodom doktorata  :Klap:  bolje da se dobro  :njam:  jer sam već sad krenula u rikverc  :Shock:

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi, je ja se konačno  nisam dizala iz kreveta osim na wc  :Coffee: 


Soory za izostanak 2013, jednostavno smo nekako ppočele gledati koliko nas je u lipnju zatrudnilo pa akko rodimo blizu i ja tako izvadila, ajde da napravimo komplentnu

Kada koja kaj napiše nek napiše i svoj termin pa ćemo dopisivati a ima mislim i tema o terminima, pa ćemo napravljenu listu tam zaljepiti

----------


## linalena

Luc   :Cekam: 
Tina29 15.10.
Bubimitka 06.11. (Bit ce ranije zbog carskog)
Muma 25.12 
corinaII 14.01
Ginger  22.1. (al si želi 20.1)
innu 27.01.
đurđa76  18.2. blizanci
Vrci 19.2. (po doku 18.2)
sybylle  5.3. blizanci možda urane
zima77 6.3
vatra86 12.3
linalena 12.3
lovekd 17.3.
snupi 18.03. 
mima235 19.03.
tigrical 31.03

----------


## Muma

Luc   :Cekam: 
Tina29 15.10.
Bubimitka 06.11. (Bit ce ranije zbog carskog)
Bluebella 5.12. 
željkica 11.12
Muma 25.12 
corinaII 14.01
Ginger  22.1. (al si želi 20.1)
innu 27.01.
đurđa76  18.2. blizanci
Vrci 19.2. (po doku 18.2)
sybylle  5.3. blizanci možda urane
zima77 6.3
vatra86 12.3
linalena 12.3
lovekd 17.3.
snupi 18.03. 
mima235 19.03.
tigrical 31.03

Jel to to?

----------


## linalena

ovo je jedna jako sretna lista, samo da nam se pridruži što više ženica a i koji muški pripadnik foruma

Muma kaj ti to piše na majci, nekužim prvi red? pliz

----------


## Muma

Slažem se za listicu - ovo je "naš vlakić sreće"   :Very Happy:   :Zaljubljen: 
Do not open until Christmas  :Grin:

----------


## tina29

jutro! nadam se da ste dobro spavale,očito jeste jer u 3:20 kad sam išla na piškanje provjerila i nije nikoga bilo na forumu  :Smile: 
listica je super i naravno samo da nam se pridruži još više trudnica,treba ju okeljit na temi termini poroda!
*muma* dobro se napapaj!
*vatra* miruj,bude se i krvarenje smirilo  :Love: 
ja jučer bila u berbi,najela se grožđa i roštilja da nisam mogla disati!!!

----------


## boss

kod mene je 3. 3. po zm

----------


## nov@

> Luc  
> Tina29 15.10.
> Bubimitka 06.11. (Bit ce ranije zbog carskog)
> Bluebella 5.12. 
> željkica 11.12
> Muma 25.12 
> corinaII 14.01
> Ginger  22.1. (al si želi 20.1)
> innu 27.01.
> ...



evo i mene, 19.2 kao i Vrci  :Smile: 
ajme, kolko bude to bebači u 3.mj, kud ste se sve nagurale tamo  :Wink:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Super je listica  :Very Happy: 

Linalena ti mora da si vjestica, bas prije dva dana razmisljam kako bi bilo dobro i ovdje napraviti listu  :Wink:

----------


## tina29

*bubimitka* zašto ti ideš na carski?

----------


## Bubimitka81

> *bubimitka* zašto ti ideš na carski?


Moram, zbog kraljeznice  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

> evo i mene, 19.2 kao i Vrci 
> ajme, kolko bude to bebači u 3.mj, kud ste se sve nagurale tamo


Uh, pa kak sam tebe zaboravila? Aha znam, JER SE NE JAVLJAŠ  :oklagija:   :Kiss: 

Ova listica mi je jako razveselila dan, hvala cure moje!  :Preskace uze:

----------


## tina29

aaaaaaaaa kužim,ja mislila možda je i tvoj bebač na zadak ko moj! joj baš me zanima kaj če mi u petak reči,ako je ostao ta okrenut a mislim da je i ja bi rađe na carski da ne muči jadan! ah vidjet ču!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ajde drzimo fige da se okrene, ja se veselim carskom s obzirom na svoju dijagnozu i ne mogu si ni zamisliti kako bi prosao prirodni porod....

----------


## tina29

mogu mislit draga bubimitka! i ja držim fige da se malac okrene!  :Kiss:

----------


## tonkica

Evo i mene, 05.04. termin, lista je super, ima vas puno u 03 mjesecu

----------


## željkica

fali nam butterfly na listi, ona negdi kad i bluebella.

----------


## butterfly101

Sybyle pa stvarno ste osvojili jack pot, cestitam na pisonji i pisulji! 

Linalena evo i ja se prijavljujem za listu 5.12

----------


## nov@

[QUOTE=Muma;2485074]Uh, pa kak sam tebe zaboravila? Aha znam, JER SE NE JAVLJAŠ  :oklagija:   :Kiss: 

Priznajem, kriva sam, samo čitam a ništ nepišem...  :Grin:  

Inače, jučer smo dobili dva udarca, napokon se javila ta naša pospana beba  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Luc   :Cekam: 
Tina29 15.10.
Bubimitka 06.11. (Bit ce ranije zbog carskog)
Bluebella 5.12. 
butterfly101 5.12
željkica 11.12
Muma 25.12 
corinaII 14.01
Ginger  22.1. (al si želi 20.1)
innu 27.01.
đurđa76  18.2. blizanci
Vrci 19.2. (po doku 18.2)
nov@ 19.2 
boss 3. 3.
sybylle  5.3. blizanci možda urane
zima77 6.3
vatra86 12.3
linalena 12.3
lovekd 17.3.
snupi 18.03. 
mima235 19.03.
tigrical 31.03
tonkica 05.04. 

jel zna netko kaj je s Legal Alien?

----------


## vatra86

Bravooooooo za listu!!!  :Very Happy:  i mene je razveselila!!! Puno nas ima!

----------


## sybylle

Legal Alien je pisala na temi za dvojčeke-njen termin je 10.10. a trenutno je hospitalizirana zbog nadzora.

Vatra, ni ja nejdem redovito kod Kosa jer mi nije baš ni blizu, a i malo smo u frci s novcima, ali za anomaly scan su mi ga preporučili i drago mi je da sam bila jer je sve zbilja detaljno pregledao, pokazao nam i objasnio i sad sam mirnija kad znam da su svi dijelovi tijela na svom mjestu  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Sybylle ima kod nas u Porecu dvije doktorice koje imaju 4D pa cemo i mi na anomaly oko 20 tt.. Jedva cekam!

----------


## lovekd

Kad sam prosle godine bila trudna,čini mi se da je i u tom mjesecu isto bio najveći broj óstvarenih trudnoća tu godinu (3mj 2012). Uh,kak mi čudno zvuči-trudna prošle godine,trudna ove. Mislim da mi to neće "sjesti" sve do trena kad mi se beba ne počne javljati. Trudnice,uživajte  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

> Sybylle ima kod nas u Porecu dvije doktorice koje imaju 4D pa cemo i mi na anomaly oko 20 tt.. Jedva cekam!


nije ti draga bitan 4d, bitno je tko ti gleda i da zna sto radi, tj.  da ima iskusva
sve bitno se gleda ionako na 2d ultrazvuku
ovo 3d/4d je vise za roditelje

----------


## Vrci

Mi idemo na anomaly u utorak, ali ću tražiti i 3d/4d na dvd. Da malo i sebi udovoljim  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Ginger, vidis to nisam znala... ionako meni ce gin dati up za anomaly u bolnici, a ovo privatno idemo za nas gust..kazu cure da su

----------


## vatra86

Pre zadovoljne, jer su doktorice super i da gledaju sve, a tamo da si nekih 45-60 min..

----------


## Ginger

:Smile:  pa je cure, to je nama za gust
al ono bitno se vidi i gleda na 2d, samo to sam htjela reci
I ja skicam na 3d, he he

----------


## linalena

ja ću prvi 3D imati tek u 20tt, tamo oko dalekog 23.10
samo da do onda budu gotovi i rezultati amnio

----------


## sybylle

Da, Ginger, u pravu si-cijeli pregled je zapravo bio u 2D, a tu i tamo je prebacio na 3D-kako kažeš-nama za gušt  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Jel netko zna di nam je Inna???

----------


## milasova8

Lista je odlicna :Smile: 
Bas ce biti puuno bebica u ozujku..
Superr!!

----------


## Bluebella

evo i mene s puta  :Smile: 
bravo za listu  :Very Happy:  sad ju možemo nadopunjavati kak nam se nove cure prijave..

sybylle.. super ti je novi avatar  :Smile:  braco i seka  :Heart:  čestitam na odličnoj kombinaciji!

i da.. odmah sam se razljutila kad sam na temi "imena za dečke" pročitala da su prigovorili našoj tini29 zbog avatara mede s bočicom (draga nemaš se ti kaj kome ispričavati, avatar biraš kak ti se sviđa a ne kak drugi žele) a onaj komentar vezano za ime Patrik  :Rolling Eyes:  joj baš me ljute takve stvari!

----------


## vatra86

Ginger nisam vidjela tinin avatar, ali to je stvar izbora... a i to komentiranje imena.. svatko ima svoje guste..i mene to ljuti...ali svatko ima i slobodu govora..

----------


## vatra86

Mislila sam blubella ne ginger...sorry.. nego di si ti to bila? I kako je bilo?

----------


## Bluebella

> ali svatko ima i slobodu govora..


apsolutno.. ali ponekad daj malo takta i ukusa. sviđa mi se/ne sviđa mi se i ajd bok!




> Mislila sam blubella ne ginger...sorry.. nego di si ti to bila? I kako je bilo?


išli u slavoniju do mojih u petak/subotu, a subota/nedjelja u berbu kod roditelja od dragog. usput opljačkala bakinu i svekinu zimnicu  :Grin: 
a kak je bilo.... jedva čekala doći domaaaaaaaaaaa, home sweet home..

kak si ti? šta kažu doktori?

----------


## linalena

jutro
eto noćas recept nije uspio jer sam se u pol10 zavukla i krevet kobajagi da čitam , za 10min sam hrkala, mm me morao buditi za injekciju - ja mu samo promrmljala da kaj me budi može pikati kako god

i tako eto me u dnevnom i ovaj put nađem Neru duboku na jastucima na trosjedu, da ju vidite prasicu kako se uvalila - ma trunica si ne zna tak namjestiti jastuke da joj paše

počeo novi tjedan.....

----------


## Ginger

jutro...evo i mene....
za popi....

bbella welcome!
ja ne volim berbe, a u ovom kraju su neizbjezne, jel...
al bravo za zimnicu  :Smile:  imam isti sistem

a sto se tice avatara i problematike, i ja se slazem da je stvar izbora, iako smatram da je dojenje najbolje
medjuim, ovo je forum udruge kojoj je jedan od glavnih ciljeva zastita i promocija dojenja pa u tom kontekstu smatram da je ok da se na to pazi, mislim, nije tu dozvoljeno nista vezano uz ad...
al se tina nema za kaj ispricavati

----------


## vatra86

Jutro...
Meni vec krv vadili i dala sam urin.sad cekam vizitu,a nalazi ce tek oko 12 biti gotovi...
Bolje jesam, to jos pomalo curka ali nis zabrinjavajuce, bolova neme, osjecam se da bi mogla doma..
Blubella tako su mene oprale jer sam napisala da ce se moj sin zvati Nino i pocele su komentirati kako ce se deklinirati to ime...hellooo? To me bas iznerviralo..
A ja volim berbe,samo mi nemamo grozdje nego masline isto bude super..ekipa,zezancija i cuga...a ove godine nema ni maslina, ni niceg...
Javim se kad prodje vizita...

----------


## Muma

Jutrooooo i od nas!
Moj mali ima ritam da se javi u pola 5 ujutro pa u pola 7. Ovo u pola 5 još uvijek prespavam, ali u pola 7 nema više, probudi me - ipak lupa sve jače. Onda tatu ispratimo na job i tu smo  :Smile: 
Ja volim berbe, ali nemam baš gdje brati. A sad bi ionako mogla samo čičiti i čekati da mi mijenjaju tanjure  :Laughing:  Cvilim dragom kak bi ja išla brati kestene a znam da nema šanse toliko saginjanja, pa sam predložila berbu vrganja - s obzirom da neću ništ naći  :Laughing: 
*vatra* držim čvrsto palčeve da je sve super i da te šibnu doma na kućnu njegu mužiću!
Uživajte moje dame!

----------


## linalena

jutro (ponovo)

 :Coffee:  i niš ne jede mi se, jer se baš jadno osjećam - nakon onog buđenja oko 2 vratila se u krevet no i dalje nisam mogla zaspati pa sam čitala u krevetu uz onu malo lampicu kaj se prikači na knjigu, pa se okretala pa o oproštenjem ispuštala vjetrove, pa vruće pa hladno pa nemam zraka, pa ustanem otvoriti jače prozor pa stanem na pesa i tak ja asm OK ali je mm raspižđen. Baš mi ga je žao, budi se u 6 da bi pese prošetao a danas još ima i neki važan sastanak pa mora bit bistar a jedva misli. Morati ću se stvrano paziti da nejdem spavati prije 11 ili ostati u dnevnom do jutra. Kako će tek biti kada bebo dođe? Kaj je najbolje je bistra ko jutarnja rosa iako idem naručiti amnio, hmm možda i zbog toga nisam spavala

vatrice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ideš doma sa svim sterilnim nalazima i krvarenjem iza sebe do kraja trudnoće

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure
vatra hvala bogu da je bolje da se smirilo , al nemoj da ti padne na pamet da ustajes sada kad se osjecas dobro.
ja nocas spavala ko bebica .

----------


## boss

samo da kazem da sam postala ljubomorna na sybyle  :Smile:  ima kombinaciju koju ja i muz toliko zelimo . sybyle  hocu i ja decka i devojcicu.

----------


## željkica

jutro šta ste uranile!
ja sutra imam pregled  :Very Happy:  tako da je danas generalka a i morala bi ić potražit neku prikladnu tuniku za pregled  :Smile:

----------


## tina29

jutro! hvala na kavi,ja onda neču novu kuhati kad ima kod *linalene*
ja super spavala,samo me maloprije probudlili grčevi u nogama.......
cure kaj se tiče mog avatara,ok ispričala sam se,možda stvarno nisam trebala moja stvar koji avatar imam,ali dobro, a i komentiranja imena pustite kokoš ako joj je to veselje,očito nema pametnijeg posla,zanima me samo kak se njena djeca zovu i kak im deklinira imena,pa mislim kaj se nekog tiče kak če se moje dijete zvati taman da se zove švrčo,htjela sam svašta napisati ali nisam jer sam se suzdržala,bilo prošlo,kaj čete!!!
uživajte mi i mazite bušeke!
*željkice* sretno sutra,kupi lijepu tuniku!
*vatra* samo miruj!puse!

----------


## Zima77

Vatra još malo i sigurno doma ,pa cure moje vi bas i nespavate a ja ko medo samo bi spavala dali vas bole grudi uživajte u ovom lijepom danu a ja odo srediti kuhinjske elemente,,,,,,

----------


## snupi

pozdrav curke evo nudim vas sa  svojim jabukama, ja spavam , pa  me probudi ne smijes spavati na trbuhu, na boku ne moku nikako,, na leđima me bole leđa¨! pa se se cijelu noc selim malo jedno, drugo.Vatra znam da je grozno u bolnici i da hoces doma, ako ima potrebe bolje da si im pod kontrolom! zanima me jedna stvar cula sam da trudnnice ne smiju cimet i borovnice. A ja sam ih neki dan jela a i cimet sa kompotom od slljiva valjda mi nista ne bude!

----------


## boss

cuj to borovnice ja se borovnica najela u posljednjih mjesec dana vise nego za cijeli zivot.
a sto nevalja spavati na ledjima?

----------


## sretna 1506

> Jutro...
> Meni vec krv vadili i dala sam urin.sad cekam vizitu,a nalazi ce tek oko 12 biti gotovi...
> Bolje jesam, to jos pomalo curka ali nis zabrinjavajuce, bolova neme, osjecam se da bi mogla doma..
> Blubella tako su mene oprale jer sam napisala da ce se moj sin zvati Nino i pocele su komentirati kako ce se deklinirati to ime...hellooo? To me bas iznerviralo..
> A ja volim berbe,samo mi nemamo grozdje nego masline isto bude super..ekipa,zezancija i cuga...a ove godine nema ni maslina, ni niceg...
> Javim se kad prodje vizita...


Jeli prošla vizita,šta kažu?

----------


## tonkica

Jutro cure, vidim vi ste vrijedne jutros i ja loše spavam, pa stalno piskit i to me budi, da i mene zanima zašto nije dobro spavat na ledjima?
Vatra nadam se da ce te pustiti kuci i biti će sve u redu samo se cuvaj i neka te mazu i pazu.
Zeljkice i ja sam sutra na pregledu, sad nam je 12 + 3 tt, ja jedva cekam zadnji put sam bila prije četiri tjedna.
Pozdrav svima  :Smile:

----------


## nov@

*snupi* i ti si od jutra na jabukama? Ja ih tamanim i po noći (onda se čudim zakaj me zubi muče  :Grin: ) 
A da ne pričamo kolko sam već štrudla i pita ispekla sa puuuuno cimeta..i pojela naravno  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Na leđima kažu da nije dobro spavati kasnije, jer beba pritišće neku žilu, tako mi se čini

Ma da još i na to mislim, ne bih se nikako naspavala  :Laughing: 

O željkice, pa dijelimo dan pregleda  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

1. Koji je položaj najbolji za spavanje?
Trudnice moraju spavati i odmarati se u onom položaju koji im najbolje odgovara.

2. Postoje li iznimke?
Postoji nekoliko iznimaka. Ako majka ima rizičnu trudnoću, tada je najbolji položaj spavanje postrance. Ležanje na leđima se ne preporučuje.

3. Je li spavanje ne leđima sigurno?
Ne preporučuje se cijele noći spavati na leđima. No pretpostavka je da će se trudnica nekoliko puta tijekom noći okrenuti. Spavanje na leđima bit će vjerojatno razlog češćem mokrenju tijekom noći.

4. Što je sa spavanjem na trbuhu?
Čak i spavanje na trbuhu sigurno je pri normalnoj trudnoći. No ono u jednom periodu postaje neudobno. Možda ćete početkom drugog tromjesečja morati leći malo više postrance i gornju nogu poduprijeti jastukom.

5. Jesu li svi položaji uistinu sigurni za nerođenu bebu?
Svaki položaj koji je udoban vama, siguran je i za vašu trudnoću. Žensko tijelo spremno je za svaki od tih položaja pa oni ne predstavljaju opasnost za bebu.

6. Hoće li bebi u nekom od tih položaja biti neudobno?
Beba u trbuhu ne osjeća nelagodu. Ona pluta u bestežinskom okruženju i uvijek ima mjesta za protezanje. Ne brinite za bebinu, već za svoju udobnost.

7. Kako se dovoljno odmoriti?
Morate spavati na kvalitetnom madracu koji će se dobro prilagođavati oblicima vašeg tijela. Pomaže ako stavite jastuk ili dva između nogu, tako da se gornja noga nalazi u visini kuka. Majke u visokoj trudnoći pri spavanju moraju češće mijenjati položaj, tako da se obično ne naspavaju dovoljno. Stoga se trudnice moraju odmarati i danju.

----------


## snupi

Većina začinskih trava koje se koriste u kulinarstvu, mogu da se koriste i tokom trudnoće, ali u malim količinama, da ne bi izazvale grčeve i prevremeni porođaj. Tu spadaju: celer, čili, cimet, komorač, oraščić, origano, peršun, nana, ruzmarin, šafran, žalfija, majčina dušica.



Neke začinske biljke, međutim, izazivaju kontrakcije uterusa, pa    mogu da dovedu do spontanog pobačaja, prevremenog porođaja i da oštete fetus. Druge izazivaju povišen krvni pritisak, ali i defekte na rođenju.



U trudnoći se ne preporučuju:



♦ Bosiljak, a naročito njegovo ulje - koje je stimulator materice, pa može da se koristi jedino u toku porođaja.

♦ Kim može da izazove grčeve i prevremeni porođaj.



 Prim. dr med. Jasminka Komnenović, pedijatar-nutricionista

----------


## snupi

eto tako kad je snupiju dosadno kopa  po netu!

----------


## frka

slobodno spavaj na leđima (za sad). kad beba poraste, obično i samim trudnicama smeta taj položaj jer je pritisnuta vena cava pa otežano dišu, a samim time i beba dobiva manje kisika itd. zato se preporuča ležanje na lijevom boku. ali nekim ženama ne smeta položaj na leđima - to ćeš već sama vidjeti. ja nisam nikako mogla na leđa - odmah bi se počela gušiti.

----------


## frka

evo snupi već sve sredila  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Većina začinskih trava koje se koriste u kulinarstvu, mogu da se koriste i tokom trudnoće, ali u malim količinama, da ne bi izazvale grčeve i prevremeni porođaj. Tu spadaju: celer, čili, cimet, komorač, oraščić, origano, peršun, nana, ruzmarin, šafran, žalfija, majčina dušica.
> 
> 
> 
> Neke začinske biljke, međutim, izazivaju kontrakcije uterusa, pa    mogu da dovedu do spontanog pobačaja, prevremenog porođaja i da oštete fetus. Druge izazivaju povišen krvni pritisak, ali i defekte na rođenju.
> 
> 
> 
> U trudnoći se ne preporučuju:
> ...


zanimljiv članak... sve te začine redovito koristim, pogotovo peršin, ružmarin, a cimet obožavam.
bosiljak barem jednom tjedno jednem jer obožavam salatu sa cherry rajčicama, mozzarelom, bosiljkom i maslinovim uljem.
kim često jedem u pecivima...

za mene su sve to gluposti, al svakom na volju!
već sam nedavno pisala da bilo kaj ukucaš u google i napišeš u trudnoći naći ćeš neki članak koji kaže da to iz nekog razloga nije dobro...

----------


## sybylle

Znatiželja me obuzela pa sam pogledala taj forum s imenima-bolje da nisam. Ljudi zbilja svašta komentiraju i pri tom ne paze da li su korektni i pristojni.

A što se tiče začina, slažem se da ispada da je pola toga u trudnoći štetno, no vjerujem da su za to i potrebne malo veće količine navedenih začina tako da uopće ne brinem zbog bosiljka i origana koje redovito koristim u umacima od paradajza ili o malo cimeta u knedlama ili štruklima.

----------


## Bluebella

> a sto se tice avatara i problematike, i ja se slazem da je stvar izbora, iako smatram da je dojenje najbolje
> medjuim, ovo je forum udruge kojoj je jedan od glavnih ciljeva zastita i promocija dojenja pa u tom kontekstu smatram da je ok da se na to pazi, mislim, nije tu dozvoljeno nista vezano uz ad...
> al se tina nema za kaj ispricavati


slažem se da je dojenje najbolje i treba ga promicati, ali bočica nije reklama za ne dojenje. često se bebi koja više nije isključivo na cici na bočicu daje čaj ili voda ili nešto drugo tekuće. 




> Blubella tako su mene oprale jer sam napisala da ce se moj sin zvati Nino i pocele su komentirati kako ce se deklinirati to ime...hellooo? To me bas iznerviralo..


vidjela sam i to, žešća debilana, pročitala sam prvih par postova, za dalje više nisam imala živaca.
iskreno ponekad mi se čini da je tema mpo trudnoće jedina pozitivna ovdje.
dok sam se raspitivala za amnio otišla sam na trudnoći na temu prenatalne dijagnostike, ista osoba koja je popljuvala ime Patrik je toliko žestoko non stop pisala protiv prenatalne dijagnostike da mi zaista nije bilo jasno koji je njen cilj. ako se netko odluči za amnio/kombinirani/nifty ili bilo što drugo pa neće se predomisliti zbog toga što se netko na forumu protivi istom. i što je najgore, na svake dvije stranice se ista osoba ubacuje i piše protiv i svoje stavove prezentira kao jedine ispravne....  :Rolling Eyes: 

ma samo se živciram bespotrebno... ioanko samo otišla off topic.. neću više  :Grin:

----------


## tina29

*bluebella* upravo tako živciraš se bezveze,nije mi jasno a to sam ti i napisala čemu onda uopče postoji tema sa imenima kad se uredno popljuje svako novo ime koje netko napiše,svako ima pravo nazvati svoje dijete kako hoče sviđalo se to ostatku svijeta ili ne,a isto tako i neke druge teme na kojima neču ni slovo napisati jer mi ne djeluju druželjubivo ni pozitivno,slažem se da je mpo trudnoče najljepša tema foruma!!!
pozz svima idem papati!  :Grin:

----------


## Muma

Jao jao....
Kao prvo, *tina*, *vatra* zanemarite takve komentare! To je tako nepristojno od jedne osobe. Zašto teško nađemo ime za našu bebu? Zašto ima toliko imena na tom, izgleda jadnom, svijetu? Zato jer se o ukusima ne raspravlja i svako želi dati svom djetetu *jedno* ime koje se njemu osobno sviđa. Ne sviđa nam se svako ime i to je normalno...ma ne sviđa nam se ni jedno koje nije "ono pravo" za našu bebu. Ali, zato ne blatimo ostala imena! Usput, moji bi starci najradije da se moj bebo zove Patrik! A ja se sad elegantno izvlačim činjenicom da je tatin najbolji frend postao djed Patriku "pa ne bi bilo pristojno".  :Grin: 

Što se tiče začina u trudnoći - ja prije pazim na sireve, mlijeko, neobrađeno meso itd. Pa nećete pojesti kilu peršina i začinskog bilja!

Spavanje u položaju ovom ili onom... ma spavajte kako vama odgovara, ako vama paše onda je dobro i bebi. Meni inače uopće ne smeta ležanje na leđima, nikakve vrtoglavice i sl. ali izbjegavam leđa zbog kontrakcija. I sto posto sam sigurna da većinu noći prospavam na leđima jer se instinktivno tak okrenem, oduvijek tak spavam - neću se zbog toga vezati lancima na bok. Pretpostavljam da ljudsko tijelo i u snu zna ako mu nešto ne odgovara...pa što mislite zašto se u noći nesvjesno okrećemo? Zato jer tijelu ne odgovara predugo ležanje u jednom položaju.

Nisam nabrijana, to su samo moja mišljenja...  :Kiss:

----------


## linalena

eto mene u pon 30.9 na amnio

koliko sam se ja puta već  osjećala da moram braniti želju da idemo na tu pretragu, pa i danas me med.sestra pita nakon kaj sam rekla da je IVF trudnoća pa zašto onda amnio??

----------


## Bluebella

*Muma*  :Naklon: 

*linalena* ovo je za tu med. sestru  :drek: 

sad sam ja nabrijana  :Grin:  odoh peglati, veš, ne kartice.....

----------


## tina29

> *Muma* 
> 
> *linalena* ovo je za tu med. sestru 
> 
> sad sam ja nabrijana  odoh peglati, veš, ne kartice.....


potpis veliki!!! sa svime se slažem kaj su cure napisale,osim toga kaj bluebella ide peglat veš,imam ga i ja ali mi se tak neda nek čeka do sutra,a ja idem ipak malo speglat muževu karticu,taman sam se sjetila da mi još nekaj treba i tako stalno se ja nečega sjetim  :Laughing:

----------


## Sonja29

Lino zasto da se branis ako imas zelju otici na amino? Sta koga briga hoces li je uraditi ili ne? To je tvoj zivot i tvoja trudnoca. Meni je dr. predlozio zbog godina ali ja sam odlucila da necu ici. Ljudima ne mozes ugoditi. Sta god odlucila uvijek ce biti onih za i protiv zato se ne trudi objasnjavati nikome. Ja cu ti samo pozeliti srecu i da sve bude savrseno.
Vatrice nadam se da si bolje i da ces skoro biti doma. 
Trudnice meni je tako lijepo citati vas <3 Nadam se da ce biti sto manje problema i da uzivate u trudnoci.
Sto se prepirki oko imena tice nemam komentara..
M i ja vam saljemo  veliki zagrljaj

----------


## frka

cure, zaboli vas dupe što tko ima reći bilo o čemu - uživajte u trudnoćama, biranju imena, očekivanju dobrih nalaza kombiniranih i amnia (druge ne prihvaćamo na ovom topicu  :Smile: ) i ne dajte se smesti.

kad se samo sjetim kako je moja tetka Nolu nazvala Nula jer "kakvo je to ime?!". meni je sve to bilo smiješno i uopće me nije tangiralo. samo  :Cool:

----------


## tigrical

I ja tučem po borovnicama?! Ma pretjeruju s tim šta ne smijemo...
Vatra?!

----------


## tigrical

Išla guglat, čak se preporučuju borovnice...

----------


## željkica

ma pustite te komentare za ime glavno da se vama sviđa! inače moj mali još nema ime he he  :Smile: 

ima nas onda više sutra na pregledima,ja ,tonkica vrci pa neka nam je sretno i sve uredu!

----------


## Bluebella

> inače moj mali još nema ime he he


nek se zove Željko  :Laughing:  (sorry, morala sam  :Grin: )

----------


## željkica

> nek se zove Željko  (sorry, morala sam )


daaaaaaaa  :gaah:   ma može i željan  :Laughing:

----------


## Bluebella

> daaaaaaaa   ma može i željan


 :Kiss: 
p.s. željan čega?  :Laughing:

----------


## željkica

:Laughing:  nemogu se stat smijat  :Laughing:  tila sam ti reć al moram bit fina!

----------


## vatra86

Napunio se odjel sa trudnicama u terminu pa smo morale sve cuti i viditi, cak imamo jednu koja ima trudove i 6 cm otvorena..fora...
Pa jos dok sam sve procitala....... ja spavam na desnom boku.... 
E da....rekli su da cu sutra KUCI!!!!

Sonja mah mah pusa tebi i M

----------


## Muma

Bravo *vatra*!!! Ne zaboravi da i doma moraš odmarati a ne odmah u neki višesatni shopping  :Storma s bičem:   :Kiss:  I nadam se da te nisu prestrašile ove koje su došle rađati danas, da ne bi noćima sanjala njihovo vrištanje  :Grin: 
Sretno cure sutra!!! Koja fora, preklapaju nam se tjedni s pregledima, dani kad zaokružujemo trudničke tjedne itd. Dobro da nismo stalno istog raspoloženja jer bi bio ili totalni crnjak ili bi vladalo ludilo!

----------


## ljubilica

> slažem se da je dojenje najbolje i treba ga promicati, ali bočica nije reklama za ne dojenje. često se bebi koja više nije isključivo na cici na bočicu daje čaj ili voda ili nešto drugo tekuće. 
> 
> 
> 
> vidjela sam i to, žešća debilana, pročitala sam prvih par postova, za dalje više nisam imala živaca.
> iskreno ponekad mi se čini da je tema mpo trudnoće jedina pozitivna ovdje.
> dok sam se raspitivala za amnio otišla sam na trudnoći na temu prenatalne dijagnostike, ista osoba koja je popljuvala ime Patrik je toliko žestoko non stop pisala protiv prenatalne dijagnostike da mi zaista nije bilo jasno koji je njen cilj. ako se netko odluči za amnio/kombinirani/nifty ili bilo što drugo pa neće se predomisliti zbog toga što se netko na forumu protivi istom. i što je najgore, na svake dvije stranice se ista osoba ubacuje i piše protiv i svoje stavove prezentira kao jedine ispravne.... 
> 
> ma samo se živciram bespotrebno... ioanko samo otišla off topic.. neću više


*bluebella* ma kaj se sekiraš oko nekih nebitnih komentara??? nebitna je kao crno pod noktom
*tina29* daj molim te vrati taj avatar da ga i ja vidim i samo da napomenem Patrik je predivno ime za budućeg prekrasnog dječačića, a ona koja ti je onakav komentar napisala nek dobije ječmenac  :Laughing: 
*linalena* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješnu amnio 
ova vaša tema je def najbolja jer je jedina iskrena i puna pozitivnih misli. nema glupih prepucavanja
p.s. ja se ponekad bojim komentirati išta da me opet neka hrpa nebitnih ne napadne..  :scared:

----------


## ljubilica

a priča o dojenju mi već izlazi na uši - tko hoće nek doji, tko neće njegova stvar...

----------


## linalena

ja sam danas plačljiva, jadna, tužna
probala se oraspoložiti s pečenjem rolade ali mi nije uspjela pa ni raspoloženje nije bolje

----------


## frka

ne radi se tu o "tko hoće, neka doji, tko ne želi, njegova stvar" već o tome da ljudi o dojenju nisu adekvatno informirani pa često odustanu čim naiđu na probleme ili čak misle da je AD bolji za dijete. slažem se da, ako netko uistinu ne želi, to je njegova stvar, ali promicanje dojenja je potrebno upravo zbog onih koji žele, a ne znaju kako i onih koji zapravo pojma nemaju i tek će se susreti s time. nije to baš "evo želim dojiti, stavim bebu na cicu i sve 5" - masa žena s dojenjem ima velike probleme i dovoljna je jedna dezinformacija da sve padne u vodu. a kod nas većinom kolaju baš dezinformacije (i to od tzv. stručnjaka poput patronažnih) i broj dojene djece je žalosno nizak. a udruga se, kako je i Ginger već napisala, među ostalim stvarima bavi upravo dojenjem - promicanjem, savjetovanjem, rušenjem mitova i rješavanjem problema. i radi to jako dobro. tako da, buduće mame koje želite dojiti - umemorirajte broj sos-a - te žene su stvarno zlata vrijedne.

----------


## željkica

ja sam danas bila po nalaze od hormona štitnjače i opet su van granica više sam luda s njima  :gaah:  sad je tsh dobar 1,94 je ali je ft4 pao na 9,90 a prošli mj je tsh bio visok a ft4 dobar i tako se vrtim u krug,a sutra idem i kod endokrinologa cijelo jutro po doktorima.

*lina* takav ti je dan hormoni luduju dobro je dok se ne svađaš s mužem!
*vatra* super šta ideš kući,ali moraš bit dobra!nema skitnje nego  :štrika:

----------


## tina29

*vatra* draga biti dobra i doma,da nebi bilo nismo znali,ne!!! inače  :oklagija: 
drago mi je da ideš domeka,ipak je uz mužića ljepše,nek te mazi i pazi!!!
*ljubilica* hvala na komplimentu!!! a avatar imaš na fejsu pa pogledaj,tamo mi niko nije zabranio da ga imam!!!  :Smile:  medo sa bočicom.
*linalena* sutra če biti bolje  :Love:

----------


## Muma

*linalena* ajme moram ti se obratiti jer si me sad podsjetila na mene, pa samo da ti kažem - draga moja, ako sam nešto naučila u životu onda sam naučila da se kolači nikad, ali nikad, ne peku dok si neraspoložena! Takvo "popravljanje raspoloženja" kod mene je uvijek završilo ružnim riječima u kuhinji.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Bluebella

curke.... evo serviram toplo mlijeko sa medom i cimetom .. mljac, taman vele da je to super za opuštanje pred spavanje, pa tko voli nek se posluži!

----------


## Vrci

Tko je ono imao bolove u ledima? Mene danas,tj.veceras ubija lijevi dio,kriza... ne znam jel od nezgodnog sjedenja/lezanja,il je nesto ozbiljnije...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Vrci trudnicke cari  :Wink:  
Bolje pitaj tko ih nije imao...  :Smile:   Salu na stranu, ne znam sto bih ti rekla, nadam se da ce proci i vjerovatno je od krivog polozaja pa ce proci kroz par dana....

----------


## Bubimitka81

I gdje su sad nespavalice?!?! Mene u posljednjih tjedan-dva krevet samo izmuci, umjesto da mu se veselim ja se grozim kad moram na spavanje... nije da se zalim, to su mi prvi trudnicki "problemi", a i bilo je za ocekivati..... U biti ubijam vrijeme i odgadjam odlazak na spavanje pa rekoh ajd da se malo izjadam  :Grin: 

Nego, jel rano za jednu ranojutarnju?  :Laughing:

----------


## linalena

bubi jel može sada?

ja lijepo kako sam se probudila da opet ne buim mm zatvorim vrata od spavaćeg dijela stana i legnem u dnevni uz komp, i kaj se desi - Nera se lijepo odšeta, otvori vrata, prošeta u spavaću i vrati odma natrag, prasica jedna. Da šta ja imam njoj zatvarat vrata. I sada me tu moli da joj dam komad neuspjele rolade od jučer

----------


## spodoba

evo da mahnem u prolazu na ovoj temi....   :jutro: 
mi smo u 37+4 i ni u snu nisam pomislila da cemo tako daleko dogurati i bog zna..mozda i docekati listopad, obzirom na skracen cervix koji je bio dobio V formu sredinom kolovoza. bili smo uveli mirovanje i utrice i relativno brzo je cervix dobio opet T formu i produzio se.
na pregledu prije 12 dana je bio 2cm, ali sam bila zatvorena. evo me jos uvijek 2 in 1  :Undecided: , srcem kao luda caj od malinovog lista i jedem lanenen sjemenke.  no nista se ne desava.  ocajno lose spavam jer me od pola noci pocinje boliti sakralni dio kicme..lagano naoticem..i tako. do nedavno je T bila zaista lijepa da bi mogla biti stalno trudna, ali ovo sad vise nije zabavno.  :durise:

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure tize kafa , caj , mlijeko sta ko pozeli po narudzbi.
spodoba nadam se da ce ti i porodjaj onda biti kao i cjela trudnoca da sto lakse prodje .
a vatra kod kuce MIRUJ nemoj da te djavo natjera da krenes skakati sad kad se sve smirilo.

a mi smo juce dobili nalaze cervikalnog i vaginalnog brisa i po obicaju uredan nalaz .

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi

 :Coffee:  i nakon malo sređivanja morala bi do grada naći si koju spavačicu a zapravo mi se tak neda, ipak moram. Inače ne nosim baš spavačica, eventualno one ful kratke ljetne a pidžame me nekak stežu, Tako da sam trenutno u kratkim majcama ili jednoj jedinoj spavačici , a trebala bi valda kupiti koji broj veću i paziti da se može poslije koristiti za dojenje

spodoba kad ti je termin??

----------


## vatra86

Jutro drage moje..meni bas
dobro nije..sinoc lezim, i...prokrvarila onako fajn i poceli bolovi, kontrakcije, bolovi u sakralnom djelu ledja, gore nego kad sam imala mengu.. Usrala sam se ko grlica.. Bebica dobro, hematom isto dobro, cijedi se od nocas, glumim nepokretnog pacijenta, peru me u krevetu, piskim u krevetu, nema mrdanja... Dobila sam sinoc normabel 2 mg i spasmex u infuziji, sad nema bolova ali curi...tako da mislim da cu ipak ostati jos koji dan u bolnici.... Ali da nisam mirovala bi rekla ali vec 4 dana idem wc-krevet... Samo da nestane vise... Toliko o mom veselju i blazenom stanju... Ali ja sam dobro, bacam sve na zajebanciju... 
Puse svima...

P.s.Tina pa medvjedice koje ih mama napusti ljudi ih hrane na bocicu, nisi ti stavila sliku djeteta s bocicom nego zivotinju... He he...

----------


## linalena

vatrice moja  :Love:  drž se i mora to brzo proći. A kaj kažu nakraju jel to taj hematom izaziva?

----------


## spodoba

linalena - termin je 11.10.
a glede spavacica, praktice su one na kopcanje. mada sam kasnije koristila muzeve siroke majice i samo je zadigla kad bi beba sisala..

vatra - ~~~~~ saljem sve vibre svijeta..koji si tjedan?

----------


## boss

vatra drzi se i to ce proci i smirice se samo sto manje stresa i bice dobro.

----------


## Muma

*vatra* draga, drži se! A baš te ne ide i ne ide... Tu smo za tebe. Ne želimo ponovno slušati kak nas ne želiš zamarati... piši, viči, psuj, zezaj se...kako ti je volja  :Love: 
Što se tiče spavačica, ja sam dijete u duši pa su ko stvorene za mene one iz Mama Nova http://www.mama-nova.hr/index.php/hr...kli-za-dojenje

----------


## Vrci

> Vrci trudnicke cari  
> Bolje pitaj tko ih nije imao...   Salu na stranu, ne znam sto bih ti rekla, nadam se da ce proci i vjerovatno je od krivog polozaja pa ce proci kroz par dana....


Danas je malo bolje. Jučer sam bila u posjetima i očito predugo sjedila na neudobnoj stolici. Prvo me boljela guza  :Laughing:  To je mm malo izmasirao, ali onda krenulo prema leđima. Rano sam otišla leć, i sad je ok

I da, ja uzela spavaćicu u mama nova, preeeslatke su mi. Jedva sam odlučila koju bih. Mislim da sam uzela ovakvu crvenu http://www.mama-nova.hr/images/phoca...l_dsc00024.jpg, ne da mi se ić gledati  :Laughing: 
I još ću uzeti jedan set s kućnim ogrtačem, jer njega nemam

----------


## linalena

> kod mene je 3. 3. po zm


Luc  :Cekam: 
Legal Alien  10.10. blizanci
spodoba 11.10.
Tina29 15.10.
Bubimitka 06.11. (Bit ce ranije zbog carskog)
Bluebella 5.12. 
butterfly101 5.12
željkica 11.12
Muma 25.12 
corinaII 14.01
Ginger  22.1. (al si želi 20.1)
innu 27.01.
đurđa76  18.2. blizanci
Vrci 19.2. (po doku 18.2)
nov@ 19.2 
boss 3. 3.
sybylle  5.3. blizanci možda urane
zima77 6.3
vatra86 12.3
linalena 12.3
lovekd 17.3.
snupi 18.03. 
mima235 19.03.
tigrical 31.03
tonkica 05.04.

----------


## tina29

jutreko!
*linalena* nera ti je zakon!
*vatra* joj neče te i neče,drži se,proči se,glavno da je bebo dobro,a mi smo tu  uz tebe! puse!
*vrci* lijepa ti je ta spavaćica,ja imam neke sa po tri gumba po sredini,valjda če mi biti dobre,inače mrzim spavačice!!!
*spodoba* super da ste dogurali tako daleko,evo još malo onda,isto ko i ja par dana smo razlike.mi danas 37+1tt!!!

----------


## vatra86

Danas smo 15+6 tt.. To krvarenje izaziva hematom, a maternica radi kontrakcije da tu krv izbaci, tako su mi objasnili i da bi to trebalo proci, samo moram biti strpljiva, sto i jesam.. Na viziti su rekli da ce*pogledati kasnije, samo da se izredaju trudnice u terminu jer ih bas ima...

----------


## Muma

*tina29* jesi preživjela jučerašnje muke po imenu? Meni na kraju fakat nije jasno čemu se uzbuđivati, pa promijeni ime i amen. Recimo, ne znam zašt ne bi nazvala bebonju Štrumpf? Vidiš da je jako popularno a ionak će malac vjerojatno biti plavkast kad izađe  :Laughing:

----------


## Vrci

Joj vatra, skroz mi promaknuo onaj tvoj post... a fakat bemu miša i hematomu, pošteno zajebava. Ali beba je vjerujem sad već velika i sigurna, u bolnici si i miruješ, i sve bude ok...

tina, ja sam do prošle godine mrzila spavaćice. Ali mislim da ću morati uskoro u njih, moje pidžame mi počele smješno stajati oko trbuha  :Laughing:

----------


## tina29

muke po imenu završene,ma joj boli me briga!!! Štrumpf nije loše,ionak mu skupljam album Štrumpfova  :Laughing: 
*vrci* a ja još u piđami,smiješno stoji ali bar se ne probudim gola kao kad spavam u spavačici  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> muke po imenu završene,ma joj boli me briga!!! Štrumpf nije loše,ionak mu skupljam album Štrumpfova 
> *vrci* a ja još u piđami,smiješno stoji ali bar se ne probudim gola kao kad spavam u spavačici


ako će željkicin sin biti Željko ili Željan tvoj bi trebao biti Tino ili Tin  :Grin: 
pitam se samo kako se bi se moj trebao zvati po toj logici  :Laughing:

----------


## nov@

I ja sam bacila malo pogled iz znatiželje na temu s imenima...bez komentara sam na takve ˝izljeve˝,ljudi često zaborave na osnove kulture. 
Mi kad odaberemo ime,baš me briga kome će se sviđati a kome ne... ipak je to moje dijete i bitno da se mm i meni sviđa  :Bouncing: 

Tek sad vidim kak su preslatke ove spavaćice iz mama nove....hm....sad bi i ja jednu 
Vidim tamo i steznik za poslije poroda, ima ko i to u planu kupiti? Pomaže to uopće?

----------


## tigrical

> ako će željkicin sin biti Željko ili Željan tvoj bi trebao biti Tino ili Tin 
> pitam se samo kako se bi se moj trebao zvati po toj logici


A moj Tigran... :Cool:

----------


## corinaII

Ah ta imena mene je moja teta izludila sa imenom. :cupakosu: a da zašto Korina, da nju podsječa to na koru ka nešto staro, da je dugo ime da ovo da ono  :cupakosu: a da zašto ne bi dali ime :Ema ili Mija ili Eni itd...a zašto se ipak ne bi zvala po mužu Nina  :gaah:  a ja sam nju lipo poslala khmmm u onu stvar i rekla da ona svojoj dici može davati ime koje god ona hoče, a da smo moj muž i ja izabrali i da če tako biti i ostati i nije me brige što ko misli. 
Ja sam već odavno htjela imati curicu Korinu i od tud moj nick na rodi  :Heart:

----------


## sanda1977

cure samo da vas pozdravim i zaželim mirnu trudnoću i lagane porode.... mi smo prošli već mjesec dana...malena je dobra bebica nema grčava...eto baš uživamo! pozdrav i pusa

----------


## frka

corina, izgleda da te tetke samo seruckaju. rekla sam već da je mojoj Noli rekla Nula. a da je N. bila dečko, bila bi Niko. vjerovatno bi ga onda zvala Nitko  :lool:

----------


## Vrci

Prema mojem nicku sin bi bio Vrc, ali to je već mužev nadimak među njegovom ekipom  :Laughing:

----------


## Blekonja

mi smo danas išli prijaviti našu djevojčicu i za pojmove nekih ovdje "prepametnih", a i nažalost mnogih drugih u mojoj okolini koji su nas pitali kako će se zvati, najvjerojatnije sam naružila svoju curu za cijeli život, jer sam izmislila izvedenicu jednog muškog imena koje mi se sviđa, a slučajno ga nosi moj svekar.....nedavno sam pisala na temi "Imena za cure" ako koga zanima kako se zove  :Grin:  ili ako bi netko želio vidjeti to "čudnovanzemaljskoime" pošaljite mi pp

hoću reći ima nas svakakvih, meni se puno imena ne sviđa, ali ne pada mi na pamet nekoga uvrijediti i reći mu da je ime ružno, da to nije ime i sl. šta sve čovijek može izgovoriti 
iako, potpuno vas razumijem kad vam takvi komentari zasmetaju, jer je i meni smetalo od kad smo počeli govoriti kako će se cura zvati (gledajući njihove zabezeknute face) pa tek do prije neki dan 
kad sam baš mužu rekla da mi je skroz počelo sjedati to ime i da me prvi put zaboli što netko drugi misli i o imenu, fijuuuu baš sam se oslobodila i ustvari su mi oni učvrstili želju da se cura eto BAŠ TAKO zove!

----------


## corinaII

Blekonja ja sam čirnula ime i baš mi je fora, neobično nastalo iz  starog dalmatinskog imena  :Wink: .

----------


## vatra86

Nista se posebno kod
mene ne dogadja... Kad bude nesto zanimljivo pisem....

Blekonja ime je bas super! 
Iako se meni sva imena nekako svidjaju, ne mogu se sjetiti nekog a da mi je bas ruzno...

Bas sam pricala s curama ovim sta moraju roditi, jedna trecerotka dala je imena bas za istarsko podrucje sinovi Pino i Ive a cura Pia.. Dok njena cimerica ce svoj curi dati ima Aelyn.. Fora mi je to s imenima... 

Pozz lipe moje!

----------


## Bluebella

kod mene i mog dragog je bio dogovor da on daje ime ako je curica, a ja ako je dečko.
njegov izbor za curicu bi bio Lenći, svi su se zgražali kad bi čuli jer to kao eto nije hrvatsko ime  :Rolling Eyes:  a riječnik hrv imena veli suprotno http://imehrvatsko.net/namepages/view/first_name/lenci

iskreno... baš me briga kaj tko misli o izboru izmena za moje dijete, sad isto svi govore da Maks nije hrv ime, a riječnik opet kaže suprotno http://imehrvatsko.net/namepages/view/first_name/maks.
iako ne kužim tu spiku sa hrv imenima, zašto mora biti hrv  :Confused: 

ja sam se totalno sljubila s činjicom da ću imati malog puzavca kojeg ću loviti po stanu i vikati za njim Maks  :Zaljubljen:  već sad kad je nemiran u trbuhu mu govorim: Maksiću smiri se  :Grin:

----------


## Vrci

Meni je Lena predivno ime, Lenči je slično... ali ako se potvrdi danas, onda će vjerojatno biti Leon  :Smile: 

Maks mi je isto fora, ja znam jednog Maksimilijana. Ali ga svi zovu skraćeno

----------


## tigrical

Blekonja, ime mi je totalno fora, bas posebno!

----------


## Ginger

samo da vam mahnem...
Ja sam u banani...
Jucer mi je umro dida  :Sad:  a na sprovod ne mogu jer je daleko (duga voznja me dotuce, tj kontrakcije)
Onda me primila takva zubobolja da sam vristala i danas zavrsila hitno kod zubara, i to ne svoje zubarke, jer nje nema - i pazi, dva zuba!! A prije mjesec dana sve bilo ok...

----------


## Vrci

Ginger, žao mi za didu  :Sad:  Drž se...

----------


## željkica

evo ja danas obavila pregled sve je super i jako smo veliki dr ga je procjenio da ima 1900 g kaže dr da toliko imaju bebe u 32 tt ! veliko-mali miško moj bit će pravi buco!

----------


## Vrci

Super za pregled, i velikog bebača  :Smile: 

Ja krećem na svoj  :Cool:

----------


## Blekonja

hvala cure  :Kiss: 
ginger žao mi je zbog dida  :Sad:  iskrena sućut!
željkice neka bebica pupa!

----------


## maca papucarica

> mi smo danas išli prijaviti našu djevojčicu i za pojmove nekih ovdje "prepametnih", a i nažalost mnogih drugih u mojoj okolini koji su nas pitali kako će se zvati, najvjerojatnije sam naružila svoju curu za cijeli život, jer sam izmislila izvedenicu jednog muškog imena koje mi se sviđa, a slučajno ga nosi moj svekar.....nedavno sam pisala na temi "Imena za cure" ako koga zanima kako se zove  ili ako bi netko želio vidjeti to "čudnovanzemaljskoime" pošaljite mi pp
> 
> hoću reći ima nas svakakvih, meni se puno imena ne sviđa, ali ne pada mi na pamet nekoga uvrijediti i reći mu da je ime ružno, da to nije ime i sl. šta sve čovijek može izgovoriti 
> iako, potpuno vas razumijem kad vam takvi komentari zasmetaju, jer je i meni smetalo od kad smo počeli govoriti kako će se cura zvati (gledajući njihove zabezeknute face) pa tek do prije neki dan 
> kad sam baš mužu rekla da mi je skroz počelo sjedati to ime i da me prvi put zaboli što netko drugi misli i o imenu, fijuuuu baš sam se oslobodila i ustvari su mi oni učvrstili želju da se cura eto BAŠ TAKO zove!


Blekonja, cestitam od  :Heart:  na malenoj strucici predivnog, posebnog imena!
Tko sisa lokalna naklapala! Ime se vama svida, izabrali ste ga za svoju posebnu djevojcicu, ona ce ga nositi, nekad obozavati, nekad mrziti, kao uostalom i svi mi. Zivjela mala B!

----------


## Bluebella

*Ginger* žao mi je zbog dide  :Love:  moja sućut!

----------


## snupi

ja   sinoc sam otisla spavati ali nsam spavala, boljela me glava ali samo jedna strana, nemam nikakve tablete  doma, uneko vrijeme me ulovila mucnina isla sam se ispovracati, negdje oko 6 h isla sam zamotati glavu rucnikom jer vise nisam mogla izdrzati. Nakon toga sam spavala do 9 i 30. Dan je poceo dobro ali oko 12 sam pocela drhtati i cijela se tresti- tlak mi je pao valjda na  70, inace imam niski mislila sam da budem pala u nesvijest,  sreca kaj imam ducan u zgradi ispod sebe odvukla sam se do dolje i kupila cokoladu, sad mi je malo lakse , makar osjecam umor. Ginger moja sucut za  didu, ni ja ljetos baki nisam bila na sprovodu taman sam imala one najgore mucnine!

----------


## Sonja29

Ginger grlimo.... 
Za ostalo veliki x na macin post

----------


## snupi

I nemojte se  muciti sa imenima djece, koje se vama sviđaju tako ih nazovite, bas vas briga , kako se  budu zvali to su vasa djeca a ne njihova! Ja vec imam izbarana imena i za curicu i za decka, dok budem znala spol reci cu vam imena!

----------


## linalena

Ginger sućut za dedu, drž se

Željkice super bebonja
Vrci nak biude lijepo na pregledu i nadamo se slikicama

nisam si našla spavačicu, išla sam na Borongaj na buvljak al sranje a u CC1east nisam našla nijedan spešl dućan za trudnice. Jel mi može koja napisati gdje ima tih dućana jer ovaj kaj smo ranije spomenula je u west gate a to ću za vikend kada odemo malo na izlet u zagorje usput
Glava me rastura i sada sam si napravila drugu kavu danas, dobro da je mm ošo van s pesima jer mi nebi dao

kaj se imena tiče, mi smo se dogovorili obratno od BB, ja žensko mm muško s time da on uopće još neće razmišljati. Mislim da će on onak nekaj nabrzaka izmisliti, a ja svako malo neke druge kombinacije : trenutno Dorotea i Filip, s time da će krsno ime biti sigurno Valentin po mome pokojnom tati. Iako mi se još jako sviđa Marta a prezime mi počinje na MAR... pa je možda to bezveze ono tipa Pero Perić. A i Magda mi je divno ali ipak možda malo pregrubo uz prezime
Moje je ime Katarina i jako budem tužna kada me zovu Katica ili Kata, ne znam baš mi je to smeta, jasno mi je za dječje doba ali i dan danas neke ljude  moram iznova i iznova  moliti da me ne zovu Kata. Recimo šogorica, kaže da je u njenom kraju to uobičajeno - no koliko god bilo nekaj uobičajeno pa ako te netko zamoli nešto što je to teško ispoštovati.Moja me familija zove Nina ali to je moram reći ljudima koje upoznajem kao odrasla teško prihvatiti. Tako da ću sigurno paziti kakvi su nadimci mogući direktno iz imena

Ma zapravo najvažnije mi je podignuti zdravo, sretno i odgovorno dijete

----------


## Vrci

Evo mene  :Smile:  Frajer je narastao i ima 280 grama  :Very Happy: . Svi organi na broju i sve u redu. Piškio je pred nama, sram ga bilo  :Laughing: 

Meni preporučena omega, uzela sam omegu 3 od Natural Wealtha, valjda je to ok

----------


## željkica

Ginger moja sućut!

cure koje ste rodile koliko su vaše bebe bile teške u 29 tt ako se sjećate? *Muma,butterfly,bluebella* a vaše ? mi smo sve tu blizu.

*Vrci* super za frajera  :Very Happy: ,ma vidi ti momčinu kako se ništa ne srami.

----------


## Bluebella

> cure koje ste rodile koliko su vaše bebe bile teške u 29 tt ako se sjećate? *Muma,butterfly,bluebella* a vaše ? mi smo sve tu blizu.


sutra popodne sam na pregledu pa javim.... 

*Vrci*... mali popišanko se pokazao u punom sjaju bez imalo srama  :Laughing:

----------


## tonkica

Zeljkice i Vrci super za preglede, bitno da je sve u redu, i ja bila i sve je super, bebica raste i živahna je, i dalje imam gljivice, vjerojatno mi je imunitet pao.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Nas frajer je sa 30 tt procijenjen na 1800 gr sto su mjere za 32 tt, vidjet cemo  u petak koliki smo sad sa 34 tt...

----------


## željkica

Tonkice  :Very Happy:  za bebicu!

----------


## Muma

Bravo cure za lijepe vijesti s pregleda!!!   :Very Happy:  I ja sam sutra popodne na pregledu, pa ćemo vidjeti. Ali *željkica*, stvarno ti je veeeliki bebonja - ja očekujem oko 1 kilice.
*Ginger* a joj, baš ti se skupilo, iskrena sućut!  :Sad:   :Love: 
*snupi* nadam se da si sad već super. Priča ne zvuči baš dobro ...

----------


## željkica

*Muma* da malo sam ostala u šoku kad je reka 1900 ali ja se nisam puno udebljala 6 kg sam dobila ,čisto me strah koliko će dobit do kraja i poroda!

----------


## tina29

*ginger*  iskrena sučut!
cure lijepe vijesti sa pregleda,bravo,*željkice* veliki bebač,ali neka samo on bude dobro! moj imao na 35+4 2700g! zanima me kolko je do sad dobio!
*bb,muma* čekamo vaše izvješče sutra!
ja sam u petak na kontroli!
*snupi* di si nam???

----------


## Blekonja

> cure koje ste rodile koliko su vaše bebe bile teške u 29 tt ako se sjećate? *Muma,butterfly,bluebella* a vaše ? mi smo sve tu blizu.



baš gledam svoju trudničku, ali upozoravam moja cura i nije neko mjerilo jer je sitna bila kroz trudnoću i rođena sitna

sa 29+6 smo imali tek 1200 gr

ne brini nosiš dečkićai sigurno je krupnija beba od moje curke sićušnice  :Grin: !

ps a i na kraju smo vođeni i kao neki blagi zastoj u rastu, tako da...

----------


## Sonja29

Zeljkice nemoj se opterecivati mjerama. Moja M je od pocetka bila kao naprednija 2 tjedna a glava 3 t cijelo vrijeme su mi svi dr. govorili da ce imati veliku glavu i da ce biti krupna. Rodjena 3150 grama i minijaturne glavice,takva je i sada sa 13 mjeseci  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Koliko sam vidjela,mom malcu je bedrena kost jedino manja od stvarnih tjedana, ostali je malo vece. Ali kazu da bebe razlicito rastu, tako da se nemoj brinuti

----------


## linalena

> *snupi* nadam se da si sad već super. Priča ne zvuči baš dobro ...


nadam se da si fulala


a eto opet mjesečarim, prehladila sam se, onak se baš prehlađeno  osjećam. Danas nejdem nikamo pa samo čajek i ležanje a dolaze mi svekići i opet mi ode Nera papa.

cure dobrojutro i da danas budu lijepi pregledi, Vrci jel ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure stize kafa
 mi smo sinoc odlucili da se napokon javimo, tj mala beba je odlucila da bude malo aktivna i da pocne udarati , izgleda da ce biti borac pravi  (na mamu)
dok velikoj lijencugi ne pada na pamet jos da se pomjera ( izgleda na tatu) nego samo lezi i jede.
a sto se tice te price o imanima meni se ni jedno ime ne svidja , nadam se da cemo bar do nove godine uspjeti naci koje da mi se svidja.

----------


## Muma

Jutarce. Može kavica, hvala! Danas je jutro "uljepšavanja" - do 14h ima da sam sva glatka i da mirišim  :Laughing: 
*linalena* mislila sam na njenu glavobolju, bljuv-bljuv, tlak itd...tak da nisam fulala. A ti opet po starom noćas...ništa te ne plaše ovakve fine spravice  :oklagija: ? Ma ako nisi crknuta kroz dan, onda je ok. Ali ja bi sigurno bila luda od tih neprospavanih noći.
*Vrci* mojem bebaču je na jednom pregledu bila glava veća za 6 dana, trbuh najmanji, a za 2 tjedna suprotno! Tako daaaa, it's ok  :Smile: 
Cure, danas samo lijepe vijesti s pregleda nosimo, možeeeee?  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

samo lijepe vijesti, dogovoreno

Boss a vi još morate 2 imena izmajmunirati, no budete vi to  :Joggler: 

Ćornem ja preko dana jedno sat vremena jedino kaj me tlak muči ako se ne naspavam bude onak u peti pa nikak da se zdigne, no bolje da je niski.
Inače znam baš osjetiti kako mi srce brzo radi, no   to je normalno jel. Opet me pomalo sise muče, ovaj put peku i svrbe iako ih navečer mažem bdemovim uljem a ujutro neutrogenom/dovom tak nekom kremom. I bradavice su mi ful tvrde i malo bole

a vatrica i ja danas 16+0, jel bi sada već terbale početi osluškivati prvo predivne pokrete
ima još danas napunjenih tjedana pa svima :Sing:

----------


## Muma

Mažeš i bradavice? Čula sam da se to ne radi, nešto kao da se ne začepe mliječne žlijezde  :neznam:  I nemoj jaaaako čekati pokrete, ja sam "nešto" registrirala tek s punih 19tt, a lupkanje tek u 21tt.
Mi smo danas punih 27tt...ulazimo u 3. tromjesečje!  :Very Happy:

----------


## boss

linalena kod nas sinoc prvi put 17+3 iako su blizanci kazu ranije se osjete , pa eto mi dogurali zamalo do 18 tt da nista ne osjetimo . i to vrti se samo jedno i to manje a ovo vece nista. tako da si ti sledeca na redu bar ako cemo gledati po sedmicama , znaci i kod tebe ce brzo.

----------


## linalena

ovo za nemazanje bradavica nisam znala, opet moram učiti

e za 3 mjeseca Božić i otpakiravanje poklona -  Muma će imati special one a ja ću taman ući u treće tromjesječje

----------


## tina29

jutro!
kavica-hvala!
*boss* bravo za manju bebu,a imena ma več čete vi smislit!
cure koje idu ne preglede sretno i javite kakvi su bebači!!!
ja idem do grada obavit neke stvari,sve mi muka kad se sjetim burze ali moram......

----------


## željkica

jutro pošto je kava poslužena ja vam nudim jednu predivnu tortu od naranče i čokolade bez brašna je predobra je i mm je obožava za to sam je i napravila jer nam je danas godišnjica braka!

*Muma*  :pivo:  i dobrodošla u trećetromjesjećje!
Cure sretno danas na pregledima!!!!!!!!

----------


## tina29

*željkice* sretna godišnjica,ova vam je stvarno posebna sa malim bebačem u buši!!!
*muma* tebi sretan ulazak u trečetromjesečje!!!

----------


## boss

zeljkice sretna vam godisnjica braka , sledece godine da u troje slavite.

----------


## Muma

*željkica*  :Zaljubljen:  sretna ti godišnjica!!! A tortu ti ne mogu nikako odbiti  :Laughing:   :njam: 
Hvala, nadam se da će nam danas teta doktorica uljepšati ovaj dan!

----------


## nov@

*Željkica* sretna godišnjica braka!!!
* Muma* uživaj danas na druženju sa svojim dečkićem na UZV  :Smile: 
*Snupi* to ti tlak pada kad nečeš slušati dok ti velim da se najedeš langoša, kulena isl  :Laughing: 
Ja kasnije častim kolačima, doduše nije torta vec OPET neki brzi s jabukama...neznam kaj s njima pa samo pečem, jedem, pečem, jedem....  :njam: 
Mi danas punimo 19tt  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bluebella

*željkice* sretna godišnjica  :pivo: 

*muma* 28tt je početak trećeg tromjesečja http://www.maminamaza.com/trudnoca/t...a-po-tjednima/

ja baš pijem ness pa idem do adax-a vidjeti krevetiće. imala sam izabran krevetić u Magic baby-ju dimenzija 140x70 u kombinaciji bijele i wenge boje i takav sam si naručila ormar za bebu, kad dođem jučer u magic baby a krevetić nije tih dimenzije nego neke manje, nešto 130x65 (tak nekaj) skroz van standarda. to mi je glupo kupovati jer onda nemam na izbor posteljinu... luda sam bila kad mi je teta prodavačica rekla dimenzije jer mi je njena kolegica rekla drugačije..  :gaah:  i još su me kontrakcije počele par min poslije, samo sam svratila u zaru kupiti svom mišu nešto i gibaj doma.....

----------


## Vrci

Jutro svima i željkici sretna godišnjica <3

linalena, možda bi mogla uskoro nešto osjetiti. Ja jesam već oko tog 16tt osjetila, ne svaki dan, ali baš je bila beba, sigurna sam. Ali eto, ja imam posteljicu iza, pa je zato valjda tako rano bilo

I ja cijelo vrijeme mislila da me udara nogama, s desne strane trbuha. A ono na uzv na desno glava i ruke  :Laughing:  I još se sva beba nabila dolje kod moje stidne kosti, namučila je doktora
Ali bitno da je cerviks 4,5 cm, sve zatvoreno

----------


## sretna 1506

Sretna godišnjica Željkice,vjerojatno najljepša do sada.
Svima sretno na pregledima.
Di je Vatra,nadam je da je bolja situacija,neka nam se javi.
Zna li netko di je Ina? Već sam pitala na temi mpo Split ali nitko nije javio ništa?

----------


## corinaII

Željkice sretna vam godišnjica braka  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Vatra draga kako si nam ti danas  :Smile: 

Ja sam svoju malu mišicu počela osječati oko 20tt  :Smile:

----------


## frka

željkice, je l' to 3.? i nama je danas. ja ne pečem ništa i lijeno ću prepustiti mužu da me odvede na večeru. a koliko god je prošle dvije bilo krasno slaviti u troje, ove ću godine N. istorpedirati baki na spavanje da se mi možemo pošteno ispoklanjati. po cijelom stanu  :Grin: 

(moram se maknut s ove teme. a što da radim kad sam ljubomorna :Cool:  kad sam bila trudna, nije je bilo. ma baš vas je lijepo čitati  :Smile: )

----------


## Ginger

Hvala curke

Snupi nadam se da si bolje

Vrci i zeljkica super za preglede

Pusa

----------


## Muma

*Bluebella* ovisi kak se računa, ja sam danas punih 27, znači ulazim u 28tt...ili se podrazumijeva punih 28...?
Čini mi se da nisam pod nekim stresom zbog pregleda, a kad ono...dobila proljev  :Embarassed:

----------


## tonkica

Zeljkice sretna vam godisnjica, uzivajte u današnjem danu i sigurno najljepsoj godisnjici.
Cure sretno danas na pregledima, 
Ja jutros po bolnici vadjenje krvi i tako,   
i naravno povracala po putu, uf nadam se da ce uskoro smanjit se mucnine, mislim da je mrvicu bolje.

----------


## sybylle

*Boss* danas sam ja ljubomorna na tebe malo za promjenu :Smile:  Mi smo danas punih 17 ali mi se još ne javljaju, a vidjela sam na uzv-u da su živahni i stalno se koprcaju.

Ja pokupila upalu grla-čari rada u školi-svi te zakišu i zakašlju svojim virusima i bakterijama  :gaah:

----------


## vatra86

Evo me! Jel me netko trazio, pitao za mene?
Ginger moja sućut zbog dide

Zeljkice sretna ti godisnjica!

Cure super za preglede, neka.i danas bude dobrih vijesti

Kao sta je lina rekla mi danas usli u 16 tt, dobro smo, od preksinoc nema krvi, sve suho.. Mozda je neko zatisje pred buru. Ali sam koma danas, i mene glava boli, tlak u nizinama i samo mi se spava..
Ja ne ocekujem jos da osjetim bebicu jer je meni posteljica sprijeda.. 
Cure stvarno je ovo jedna od super tema, svidja mi se i odbrojavanje na prije zaceca, isto dobra ekipa..
Puse

----------


## snupi

Sretna godišnjica Željkice! Vidim da je veselo, muma ispeci nam nekaj finoga za danas!

----------


## željkica

> željkice, je l' to 3.? i nama je danas. ja ne pečem ništa i lijeno ću prepustiti mužu da me odvede na večeru. a koliko god je prošle dvije bilo krasno slaviti u troje, ove ću godine N. istorpedirati baki na spavanje da se mi možemo pošteno ispoklanjati. po cijelom stanu 
> 
> (moram se maknut s ove teme. a što da radim kad sam ljubomorna kad sam bila trudna, nije je bilo. ma baš vas je lijepo čitati )


oooo pa čestitam i tebi! :pivo:  da treća joj kako je taj dan kiša padala a danas sunce peče! nas tata isto negdi vodi da nas ispoklanja pošto nema smisla ostat kući jer neće bit ništa od kućnog čaščenja! :Laughing:

----------


## nov@

Curke, burek s jabukama je ispečen i poslužen, navalite!  :njam:  :njam:

----------


## željkica

mmmmmmmm šta se danas debljamo mljac mljac! :Mljac:

----------


## žužy

Ja sam podosta daleko od punopravnog tipkanja na ovoj temi,al me to ne sprečava da vas tu i tam škicnem  :Very Happy: 
Velika pusa svim bušastim okruglicama,želim vam mirno i lijepo proveden ostatak trudnoče i  još ljepši susret sa stanarom/stanarima  vaše kučice!
A za sretnu godišnjicu,  :pivo: 

Ginger,moja sučut.

----------


## Bluebella

> mmmmmmmm šta se danas debljamo mljac mljac!


ja baš napravila knedle sa šljivama i posula cimetom i šećerom .. mljac  :Mljac: ... a slijedi kada i sređivanje pred pregled  :Very Happy:  jedva čekam vidjeti svog malog miša  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bluebella

> Ja sam podosta daleko od punopravnog tipkanja na ovoj temi,al me to ne sprečava da vas tu i tam škicnem


žužy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam se što prije pridružiš  :Smile:

----------


## nov@

> mmmmmmmm šta se danas debljamo mljac mljac!


zavaravam sama sebe jer sam našla recept sa pola ulja i pola vode, pa reko ajd to je ok , nije tolko masno  :Laughing:

----------


## corinaII

Blubella ma da se ja vratim na taj tvoj krevetic iz Magic Baby, ma kakve su ti to dimenzije 130x 65...
Ja sam skoro uvjerena na di je ova druga cura krivo izmjerila krevetic i da su ti ti dimenzije 140X70. A da sama uzmeš metar i zamjeriš ga još jednom ?

----------


## Bluebella

> Blubella ma da se ja vratim na taj tvoj krevetic iz Magic Baby, ma kakve su ti to dimenzije 130x 65...
> Ja sam skoro uvjerena na di je ova druga cura krivo izmjerila krevetic i da su ti ti dimenzije 140X70. A da sama uzmeš metar i zamjeriš ga još jednom ?


nažalost takve su dimenzije... neke čudne, mjerili ga jučer. baž bzvz. 
radila sam sa baby opremom pa znam da su obično sve dimenzije 120x60 i 140x70... ovo je nešto između.
al mislim da će ipak odluka pasti na njega, ne mogu naći ništa drugo da mi se sviđa. u pet/su/ned je dječji sajam u Areni pa možda tamo nešto zgodno nađem.

----------


## željkica

*žužy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam brzo dođeš mi te čekamo!!!!!

ja sam ručala oko 13h i sad sam opet gladna ko pas,moj miško je pravi proždrljivko!

----------


## corinaII

Blubella i ja radila s baby opremom, u turbo limaču davno  :Smile:  
Zato mi je i čudno kakve su to dimenzije?

----------


## Bluebella

> Blubella i ja radila s baby opremom, u turbo limaču davno  
> Zato mi je i čudno kakve su to dimenzije?


hehe... i ja sam tamo radila... od 2004 do 2006 na baby odjelu  :Laughing:  i meni su zato čudne takve dimenzije...

----------


## boss

evo ja palacinke pecem pa ako koja hoce nek navrati.
a ako ovako nastavimo bicemo sve u +35 kg na kraju

----------


## boss

mada od svega danas ponudjenog ipak mi jos uvjek stvara ona torta od cokolade i narandze neznam samo cija je jutros bila , mozda zeljkicina? sto bi je sad pojela.

----------


## corinaII

Blubella ja sam bila u TL 2006-2007.. bivša kolegice  :Wink:  e i od onda znam koja ču kolica kupiti.... jedva čekam po njih  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Blubella ja sam bila u TL 2006-2007.. bivša kolegice  e i od onda znam koja ču kolica kupiti.... jedva čekam po njih


super mi je bilo dok sam tamo radila kad dođe nova baby oprema i katalog... uvijek sam si maštala koja ću kolica. u to vrijeme znala sam sve modele na tržištu. 
iako TL nije baš kao poslodavac bila nešto posebno, ipak je to jedno veliko iskustvo koje evo sad jako dobro koristi....
tko zna, možda smo se i upoznale... ja sam uvijek ljetovala oko Zadra, pa sam jedne godine svratila do cura u TL u Zadru i upoznala se s njima, samo nisam ziher koje je to bilo god.... uh, kako odošmo offtopic  :Grin:

----------


## ljubilica

vidim da se jede, pije i fešta - i od mene jedna velika štrudla s jabukama  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

uf da baš smo off topic... ma samo malo... nečemo više    :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

> Ginger moja sućut!
> 
> cure koje ste rodile koliko su vaše bebe bile teške u 29 tt ako se sjećate? *Muma,butterfly,bluebella* a vaše ? mi smo sve tu blizu.
> 
> *Vrci* super za frajera ,ma vidi ti momčinu kako se ništa ne srami.


evo mene na brzinu...moji mali frajer je bio na 29tt 1500g. Malo je velik.

----------


## butterfly101

Zeljkice i frka sretna vam godisnjica braka...lijepo se provedite

----------


## vatra86

> a ako ovako nastavimo bicemo sve u +35 kg na kraju


Ako ja ovako nastavim bit cu na -35 kg, jer ova hrana je kao za dijabeticare a ne trudnice.. Fuj.. Sva sreca pa mi svaki dan rucak donesu od doma..

----------


## boss

vatra ma samo se ti drzi pa makar bila i u minusu sa kilogramima , nego ti nagovori malca da ako moze kako da sutne nogom taj hematom da ga ne zeza vise i da mozete ici kuci debljati se.

----------


## željkica

butterfly a šta ću ja reć moj je još veći!
boss,da ja sam nudila tortu od naranče ima je još,stvarno je super ako želiš  mogu ti poslat recept.

----------


## Muma

Vidim, jede se sve u šesnaest. Dobar tek! I ja bi malo  :njam: 
Mi se vratili s pregleda, mali ima 1 kilicu i držao je nogu na očima!  :Laughing:  Da, nogu a ne ruku, tako da imamo lijepu sliku noge koja zaklanja oči, a ispod nos i ustašca.  :Laughing:  I još mi nije jasno kak je to uspio.
Zatvorena sam ali je ušće omekšano pa moram malo više mirovati nego do sad - još uvijek analiziram pojam "malo više mirovanja". Dobila sam za piti Nifedipin retard zbog kontrakcija pošto Duphastone ne pomaže. E sad, to je inače lijek za visoki tlak, i u uputama piše da ga ne smiju piti žene koje planiraju trudnoću, trudnice i dojilje.  :Shock:  A meni gin objasnila da se navodno daje i kod kontrakcija, iako nije ziher da će pomoći...e sad, ja zbunjena ko magarac i ne znam kaj da radim - piti/ne-piti... I opet ja loše volje s pregleda...

----------


## Vrci

Ako ti dr nešto preporuči - ja bih pila. Jer i po mpo znamo da postoji puno lijekova koji se onda koriste u druge svrhe (tipa estrofem)

Ali stvarno, noga kod očiju, svaka čast bebi  :Laughing:

----------


## Muma

> Ako ti dr nešto preporuči - ja bih pila. Jer i po mpo znamo da postoji puno lijekova koji se onda koriste u druge svrhe (tipa estrofem)


Ma to si i ja mislim, samo me zanimaju i vaša mišljenja. Ako mi se počne vrtiti, lupati srce i sl. onda ću je zvati. Inače mi je tlak normalan, max do 120. Samo me brine taj dio da nije za trudnice.

----------


## ljubilica

*Muma* i za normabel mnogi misle krivo i šire dezinformacije, što u praksi nije tako.. Znaš i sama.

----------


## ljubilica

http://www.sretnodijete.net/infusion...=5&rowstart=80 evo pri dnu linka imaš upit o tom lijeku  :Wink:

----------


## Muma

Hvala ti *ljubilica*, nisam još uspjela pročačkati net o tome. Nakupilo se svega danas s tim pregledom, predugo mi je za pisati, bilo je nekih nesporazuma i tako...pa nisam u elementu za pretraživanje.

----------


## tina29

hej haj,evo mene malo,joj danas mi tak težak dan,sva sam neka živčana i nikakva!
*muma* pa ti imaš pravog malog akrobata  :Smile: ,a za lijek vidi i sama si napisala ako če ti škodit zovi doktoricu!
puse tebi i malcu i miruj sad da se ne pogorša stanje!
uživajte i mah mah svima!

----------


## Bluebella

evo i mene s pregleda  :Very Happy:  sve savršeno prošlo  :Very Happy: 
bio mi je ovo prvi pregled kod nove doktorice (sa dr. R smo poslije na cugu da nazdravimo). zatvorena, malac je glavom već okrenut prema dole, procjenjen na 1500gr što je i po uzv mjera za 30tt , posteljica straga (veli doktorica jako lijepa i pravilna). upisala me odmah za trudnički tečaj u viogradskoj, krećem u pon  :Very Happy:  baš se veselim.
odmah sam dogovorila da me ona vodi privatno do samog kraja tak da ne moram čekati po trudničkim ambulantama. 
poslala me na OGTT opet jer smo se dragi i ja "pohvalili" kako smo rođeni sa 4500gr... (jadne naše mame) pa da budemo i tu sigurni da je sve ok.
kile su na +12... 
baš sam happy  :Zaljubljen:  
kontrola za tri tjedna....

*Muma* ako si tak nesigurna vezano za te tablete, možda nebi bilo loše da odeš negdje privatno na pregled (ako si to možeš priuštiti) pa da čuješ i drugo mišljenje.

----------


## Muma

Super *Bluebella*, baš je lijepo čuti dobre vijesti.  :Smile:  Razmišljam i o tome, da odem platiti cervikometriju i popričam. Sutra ću biti pametnija. 
Inače sam i ja na kontroli tek za 3 tjedna, 15.10. 
Ja ću krenuti na tečaj 2.10.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bluebella

> Super *Bluebella*, baš je lijepo čuti dobre vijesti.  Razmišljam i o tome, da odem platiti cervikometriju i popričam. Sutra ću biti pametnija. 
> Inače sam i ja na kontroli tek za 3 tjedna, 15.10. 
> Ja ću krenuti na tečaj 2.10.


bolje je otići po drugo mišljenje nego da se brineš slijedeća tri tjedna i svaki put misliš dali popiti tu tabletu ili ne i koje posljedice ona može izazvati.

----------


## tina29

*bluebella*  :Klap: ,bravo,lijepe vijesti,super!!!

----------


## marijakr

Ej cure! Mislim da mene ocekuje danas susret sa Emom! 
Poceli su trudovi svake cetiri minute! Uzbudena sam i strah me,uglavnom zastekala sam sad vesmasinu da ne ostane zamazanog vesa.
( ja sam inace luc,,kcer mi je vratila telefon na tvornicke postave pa mi sad izbacilo taj stari nick)

----------


## mare41

marija sretnoooo

----------


## vatra86

Jutro cure!!

 Luc sretno!!!!! Da bude brzo i izdrzljivo... Javi nam vijesti..

BB i Muma super za preglede i velike malce

Muma ne znam sta da kazem da te tbl. Mozda da ipak pitas jos nekog.

Ja cekam vizitu pa vam javim..za sad opet mirno i suho, a do kad...

Boss dogovorila sam se s bebicom u vezi tog hematoma...  :Wink:

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi

koliko lijepih vijesti, Vrci, Muma, Bluebella  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  )soory ak sam kaj ispustila, to ti je kada imaš zaostatke a krivo stisneš nekon hrpe multiquota)

Luc/Marija da porod prođe brzo i najljepše moguća (vjerojanto je već i završio)  :mama: 

ja prespavala noć :Cool: , već se išetala po nasipu koji kilometar - ajme što su meni smiješni oni "hvatači sunca na izlasku" a i pesu nisu jasni. Sada kavica pa obaviti papirologiju za HZZO - zapravo odnjet sve mami pa će ona jer me dokica upozorila da s obzirom da sam na mirovanju da ide netko umjesto mene (zamislite da je jedna trudnica na mirovanju  imala problema jer je došla sama pa su dali nalog za provjeru dokumentacije). Onda frendici na kavicu pa kuhat francuski krumpir, velikuu tepsiju s puno jaja i kobasa

nisam već dugo naletila na Snupi?? gdje si?

još opet razmišljam o Luc i prvim trenucima s bebom, uživaj mila

Vatrice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## frka

Muma, nije to ništa neobično - i u bolnici daju tablete koje su prvenstveno za tlak za smirenje kontrakcija pa ako ne pomognu, prebacuju na tokolizu intravenozno. u Vg su davali mislim cordipin. a koliko imaš kontrakcija dnevno?

----------


## boss

dobro jutro
luc drzim fige da sve bude ok da se sto bezbolnije i brze zavrsi.
zeljkice moze recept na pp
muma svaki dr izvaze moguce stete i koristi lijeka prije nego sto ga prepise , tako da ako ga je prepisao sigurno on misli da imas vise koristi od toga nego sto moze da izazove stete, al uvjek je dobro se posavjetovati sa jos jednim dr.
vatra ma jaci je tvoj mali od hematoma nek ga izgura sto prije pa da mozete ici kuci da vas tata hrani i mazi oboje.

----------


## Muma

Jutarce. Ja nisam baš spavala nakon svega jučer. Nek mi netko skuha kavu  :Laughing: 
*luc* nadam se da se mazite i sikite na veliko!  :Heart: 
*vatra*  :fige:  čekamo s tobom!
*frka* spominjala je ona tokolizu i zadnji put, ali je ipak rekla da nema smisla. Jučer je rekla da je možda jednostavno takva trudnoća i da ću imati kontrakcije do kraja (navodno je bila takva situacija i kod nje u trudnoći), i možda mi ništa neće pomoći. Imala sam oko 15 kontrakcija (barem koje sam ja uočila), a s Duphastonom su se smanjile na nekih 8-10, moja procjena. 
*linalena* bravo za ovu noć! Lijepo je to čuti od tebe... 
Ja ću danas dogovoriti pregled, razgovor...bilo što...s jednim ginekologom. I u vezi tih tableta, i kontrakcija, i cervikometrije koja mi nikad nije napravljena, i da vidim malo više svoju bebu jer sam ga jučer  ponovno gledala jaaaako kratko.

----------


## tina29

jutreko,*muma* evo kavice.
o pa *luc* sretno i da se čim prije maziš sa svojom curkom,javi nam se obavezno!!! 
nadodajem *vatri* još malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Bye:

----------


## željkica

jutro ja se jedva izvukla iz kreveta......noćas sam se 4 puta ustajala na wc i tako sam sad pospana  :jutro: 

BB i Muma super za preglede 
evo i od mene za vatru ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nov@

Jutro ranoranioci, mi spavali opet do pol 9, uz 2 dizanja po noći za wc. Danas u planu čišćenje soba i pranje veša  :Mad:  

Cuke, super za preglede, *muma*...nadam se da budeš dobila neke zadovoljavajuće odgovore danas...
*luc* nadam se da je sve prošlo i više nego dobro, da se mazite već naveliko......
*vatra*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tigrical

Kod mene jutros buđenje s prvim grčevima u nozi... šumeći magnezij jel' da?

----------


## Mojca

> Kod mene jutros buđenje s prvim grčevima u nozi... šumeći magnezij jel' da?


Da, da... prije spavanja.

----------


## Muma

> Kod mene jutros buđenje s prvim grčevima u nozi... šumeći magnezij jel' da?


Ali navodno da nisu dobre šumeće tablete - zaboravila zašto. Radije tabletice ili onaj direkt. Pa ako hoćeš malo pročačkati...
*tina* hvala za kavicu  :Kiss: 
*nov@* lijepo vi to odspavate. Ja bih ti došla pomoći sa spremanjem, nisam navikla ljenčariti a sad trebam usavršiti tu aktivnost  :facepalm:  Već me i mama zvala da me provjeri  :Laughing:

----------


## martinaP

> Muma, nije to ništa neobično - i u bolnici daju tablete koje su prvenstveno za tlak za smirenje kontrakcija pa ako ne pomognu, prebacuju na tokolizu intravenozno. u Vg su davali mislim cordipin. a koliko imaš kontrakcija dnevno?


Cordipin i nifedipin su isto, različiti proizvođač, i koriste se za ublažavanje kontrakcija.

----------


## martinaP

http://www.hdgo.hr/Default.aspx?sifraStranica=549

odjeljak "Blokatori kalcijevih kanala"

----------


## nov@

*nov@* lijepo vi to odspavate. Ja bih ti došla pomoći sa spremanjem, nisam navikla ljenčariti a sad trebam usavršiti tu aktivnost  :facepalm:  Već me i mama zvala da me provjeri  :Laughing: [/QUOTE]

Jelda, kak je teško mirovati kad moraš. A sigurno te i pečnica privlači, nemoj da čujem da nudiš nekakve kolače  :Laughing:

----------


## Muma

*martinaP* hvala! Ajme još ću se ukenjati od straha čim vidim prijevremeni porod, prijeteći pobačaj i sl. Ali dobro, malo više odmaranja, kaj drugo mogu
*nov@* namirnice su spremne u friđu, maslac i kvas za croissants...ali mogu eventalno provjeriti rok trajanja (da li vrijedi do 12.mj  :facepalm: ) ili poslati mami ili svekrvi da se poigraju. Ajme, kupila sam i 4 margarina  :Laughing: 
Danas 2-3 kontrakcije, ali i bolna leđa i lijevi bok od ležanja  :Raspa:

----------


## snupi

snupi odmara vecinom jer se onda malo splašila,iduci tjedan kontrola, *bluebella* hvala za savjete!*marijakr* za sto bezbolniji porod i bez  previse medikamenata!

----------


## đurđa76

> Ej cure! Mislim da mene ocekuje danas susret sa Emom! 
> Poceli su trudovi svake cetiri minute! Uzbudena sam i strah me,uglavnom zastekala sam sad vesmasinu da ne ostane zamazanog vesa.
> ( ja sam inace luc,,kcer mi je vratila telefon na tvornicke postave pa mi sad izbacilo taj stari nick)


baš sam sad ostala zatečena kako nisam primjetila tvoje postove da si trudna opet,sjećam te se iz prve trudnoće,sretno i da Ema ne izgnjavi mamu puno

----------


## Ginger

Heeej
Ja cijelu noc nisam spala zbog zuba i danas opet kod zubara....

Muma drz se
Meni je cerviks smeksan i uloziv za vrh prsta bio vec u 22 tt...nisam usporila koliko bih trebala
Al dr nije radio paniku pa nisam ni ja, jer je unutrasnje usce ok

Magnezij, kao i kalcij, bi bilo dobro da je u obliku citrata, a ne karbonata kao sto je vecina na trzistu
Znaci- magnezij citrat i kalcij citrat
Ja pijem u tekucem obliku to dvoje u kombinaciji od lifetime cini mi se

Luc, nadam se da se odavno mazite

----------


## Muma

> Al dr nije radio paniku pa nisam ni ja, jer je unutrasnje usce ok


U tom grmu leži zeko, ja ne znam kakvo je unutranje ušće kad mi ne radi vaginalni uzv. Ići ću negdje privat na cervikometriju. Idući tjedan ću sve obaviti malo detaljnije, malo više informacija, malo više gledati bebu na uzv...da mi se duša i psiha zadovolje.
Kaj ti je baš neka upala na tim zubima?

----------


## lovekd

Muma,da te utješim-s točno 20tj (prošla trudnoća) imala anomaly scan kod dr. Kosa i radio mi i cervikometriju -cerviks 32mm,smekšan. Al sam do samog kraja bila zatvorena (T oblik). Tada mi je rečeno da je to kod nekih žena jednostavno tako. Nije spominjano nikakvo mirovanje ni ništa. I stvarno je trudnoća bila uredna do kraja. Čudi me da ti dr kod kojeg si bila na a.scanu nije radio i cervikometriju. Miruj samo í sve će biti ok  :Smile:  
Luc-nadam se da je bio brzinski porod i da se već družite na veliko  :Smile: 
Uživajte u ovom krasnom danu  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*lovekd* zar nemamo mi istu ginekologicu? Ona je radila anomaly, i nikad mi ne radi cervikometriju. Ali lijepo je čuti dobre vijesti! Kako si ti i tvoje bebe, obje? Ovu iz avatara bih ti ukrala!  :Grin:

----------


## marijakr

Moji nocni trudivi su stali i nastavili su u jedan. Upravo sam u radaoni,otvorena 7 prstiju a iskreno jos me nis nije posteno boljelo. Rekli su mi da sam do sest gotova. Javim novosti!

----------


## linalena

live prijenos, marija idemooooo
e, jesi sredila micicu prije poroda? - ovo je pokušaj skretanja misli sa tiskanja kada ne treba

----------


## marijakr

Haha!

----------


## lovekd

Hahaha,ova ti je dobra Linalena  :Very Happy:  
Muma,imamo. Ona mi je s 12tj radila anomaly,al ja ću opet í privatnó kod Kosa. Ovaj put vodim uz muža i onu koju smo zadnji put gledali kod njega  :Smile:  
Naša mi nikad nije radila cervikometriju,čak nikad nije ni napisala položaj posteljice-samo je fino prepisala s nalaza dr Kosa. Al mi je svaki put pokazala bebu-sve. Jednem je i mm bio i sve mu u detalje objasnila. Pa me čudi kak to da je tebí tak "kratka" s kazanjem bebe. Vidjet ću kakva će bit sad. 
Ova mala s avatara-već je prava žena  :Smile: 
Mi na pregledu 2.10.,da vidimo bebušku,a možda i saznamo spol. Muma,kod koga ćeš sad privatno?

----------


## Muma

Sad joj je najvažniji taj cervix, da ga fino opipa, a onda kad ona gleda bebu na uzv ja razmišljam o tome kaj mi je rekla za cervix i slažem potencijalna pitanja, a ona mi samo kratko okrene uzv. Meni je glupo žicati da gledam duže jer znam da je u gužvi...itd itd... Za posteljicu mi je rekla da je sprijeda.
Na kraju još uvijek pregovaram kod koga ću privatno...
Koji ti je sad tjedan *lovekd*?

----------


## lovekd

Valjda ona sa svojim uzv ne može mjerit,jer vjerujem da bi inače to napravila. Kad ti je rekla za položaj posteljice? 
A niš draga,samo miruj. Vjerujem da će sve bit ok. A ak kontrakcije postanu česte,bolje bit i u bolnici na tokoli zi,nego čekat doma i nadat se da će proći. U ponedjeljak ću biti ravnih 16tj  :Smile:  Jóš malo i na polovici puta-ne mogu vjerovat da ću opet posjetit Vž rodilište,haha.

----------


## Muma

Rekla mi je za posteljicu kad i za spol, na 15+3. Pitaj ju, reći će ti. S vaginalnim uzv-om mi je samo jednom pogledala ušće (mislim da na tom istom pregledu) jer nije dobro vidjela preko trbuha da slučajno posteljica ne zalazi ispod.
Držim fige da saznaš spol! Želje? Dečko?

*luc* kako ide?  :alexis:

----------


## lovekd

Luc tiska ( ako se još ne smije onome - jel sredila micicu?  :Laughing:  )

Nema želje, samo nek bude živo i zdravo  :Smile:

----------


## marijakr

Rodila sam u pol sest curicu guste crne kosice(ista je seka). 3950 i 50 duga. Nisam ni pukla ni rezana i tak.

----------


## innu

> Rodila sam u pol sest curicu guste crne kosice(ista je seka). 3950 i 50 duga. Nisam ni pukla ni rezana i tak.


Čestitke, a curi crne kosice dobrodošlica, i neka bude sretna i zdrava!!!

----------


## Muma

Čestitke na curki! I jako lijepo da je sve tako dobro prošlo!  :Heart:

----------


## sybylle

> Rodila sam u pol sest curicu guste crne kosice(ista je seka). 3950 i 50 duga. Nisam ni pukla ni rezana i tak.


Čestitam! Curica je, znači, već prava mačka! A porod djeluje za poželjeti  :Smile:

----------


## lovekd

Luc,čestitke na crnokosoj ljepotici.Bome je pravi komad.  :Wink:  Nadam se istom scenariju kaj se pucanja/rezanja tiče.
Uživajte u maženju  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

marija čestitamo jupijeeeee :Very Happy:  :Sing: , čekamo novi avatar
a kaj se kose tiče - jel istina da kosate bebe izazivaju jače mučnine na početku?

lovekd blizu smo, ja danas 16+1, a ima nas još!!!!!
ima na Trudnoći tema Termini poroda pa ako hoćeš se od upisati i da vidiš koliko nas je s terminima u ožujku blizu

A da se pohvalim, dakle prvo nisam se dizala iz kreveta po noći, niti sam danas spavala preko dana već sam umjesto toga opet otišla s pesom na Bundek, lijepo šetali, sjeli na cugu i tak. I sada sam prebita, mislim da ni sat vremena neću izdržati. A da se pokudim, uspjela uništiti francuski krupmir - prelila ga s domaćim vrhnjem koje se nekako rastopilo i nakraju je sve plivalo. no ipak se pojelo, glad ne bira :Laughing:

----------


## marijakr

Hvala cure!
Ja nisam ni u prvoj ni ovoj trudnoci imala neke mucnine nu zgaravicu samo kaj sam bila stalno jako zedna.

----------


## snupi

bravo za mariju i bebu, naljepsi moguci porod!

----------


## Bluebella

*marijakr* čestitke na curici  :Klap:

----------


## bubekica

*marijakr* od srca cestitam!

----------


## Vrci

> Rodila sam u pol sest curicu guste crne kosice(ista je seka). 3950 i 50 duga. Nisam ni pukla ni rezana i tak.


Čestitam na curici  :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## željkica

Čestitam na curici!

----------


## butterfly101

> Rodila sam u pol sest curicu guste crne kosice(ista je seka). 3950 i 50 duga. Nisam ni pukla ni rezana i tak.


preeeedivno....cestitke i sad uzivajte u mazenju <3
Super za lijep porod...nadam se istome

----------


## butterfly101

Muma,Bluebella super za malce...

Mi smo obavili vec pola tecaja za trudnice,sad treba vjezbat disanje...meni kad pocnem puhat zavrti se u glavi . Joo kako cu ja to izvest !
Mene su nocas isto bolile noge,kao da se lagano grce a pijem mg300 po dvije pa cak tri kesice na dan. Bolila su me jako koljen pa sam se dizala svakih sat prosetat,a zazlo me jer sam oko 4.00 pojela bananu i mali se onda probudio i poceo lupat pa opet nista od spavanja. 
Kupila sobu u adaxu  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## tina29

> Rodila sam u pol sest curicu guste crne kosice(ista je seka). 3950 i 50 duga. Nisam ni pukla ni rezana i tak.


čestitke od srca na curki,sad uživajte!
*butterfly* kakvu si sobicu kupila? ja imam od tamo prematalicu i kinderbet

----------


## Zima77

Marija čestitke na princezi,,,,,

----------


## Bluebella

cure jel vaše bebe štucaju u trbuhu?
moj danas evo već peti put štuca. čitala sam da to nije ništa opasno niti neugodno njima, al meni ga je toliko žao da sam se rasplakala  :Crying or Very sad:  svako malo štuca po 5 do 10 min i poslije toga se umiri, valjda se jadan umori od štucanja.... miš moj mali...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Marija cestitam na curici  :Very Happy: 

Bluebella ne brini, sve bebe navodno stucaju, moja isto svaki dan... Bas neki dan sam negdje procitala da je to znak da je beba zdrava (ne znam jel istina)   :Wink:

----------


## tina29

*bb* baš kako ti je *bubimitka* napisala ne brini,to je normalno,moj isto štuca po par puta dnevno i bude mi ga isto žao,ali eto ko i ti pročitala da to njima nije ništa!!!
ja se "uredila" sutra za pregled i sad mogu u krpe,mada znam da neču mirno i dugo zaspati.

----------


## linalena

jutro (prvi put)

mene probudila možda da kontrakcija, okretala sam se i baš mi se trbuh malo stvrdnuo - nije me niš bolilo, baš se samo zgrčilo. Kasnije sam  još koju minutu dole osjetila taj dio tijela i kako sam dosta obraćala pažnju baš mi se čini da sam osjetila bebu. Neko titranje, koje traje kratko pa prestane, pa se ponovi još kraće. Inače me baš zateže rastući trbuh, kako koji put i gdje - ali najneugodnije mi je kada me rasteže dole gdje mi je šav. Najčešće sastrane trbuha 

a hmm možda su i crijeva tj vjetrovi :Raspa:

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure 
luc sada uzivajte i mazite se i nek cura naraste velika.
linalena nisu vjetrovi vec bebica se javlja  :Klap: 
ja imam osjecaj da su mi se bebice juce pretumbale neznam kako drugacije da se izjanim, tj da je veliki otisao skroz desno a da je mala se na lijevo pomjerila, neznam jel to moguce al imam takav osjecaj odjednom mi se i stomak deformisao.i kad pipnem donji dio stomaka imam osjecaj da je prazan a gore da je sve napunjeno , e sad neznam jel to moj subjektivni osjecaj ili se oni stvarno tako pomjerili.

----------


## butterfly101

> čestitke od srca na curki,sad uživajte!
> *butterfly* kakvu si sobicu kupila? ja imam od tamo prematalicu i kinderbet


mi smo kupili sobu panda. Krevetic,previjaliste sa ladicama i garderobni ormar. Jos je zapakirana,sad farbamo nasu sobu da mozemo dio ubacit unutra.

----------


## linalena

jutro po drugi put prijateljice moje 

Boss pa ja milsim da se oni itekako okreću, pa onda i izmjenjuju još sada dok imaju mjesta. A kaj se tiče podizanja, i to je tako zar ne? Maternica se izdigne iz zdjelice i ponovo se spusti tek prije poroda

Ha i kaj mislite, ono kaj sam gore napisala, jer je to bila BH kontrakcija?

----------


## butterfly101

Jutro cure a kavica ili da konkretnije nazdravimo za luc? 

Ja nocas spavala kao beba  :Smile: 
Bluebella ja osjetim nesto skroz nisko u zdjelici,neznam dali se mali okrenuo lijepo sa glavicom dolje ili je jos na zadak. Neznam kako bi prepoznala to stucanje ali jedino sto u toku dana osim kojeg udarca ,nisko nisko osjetim kao neke titraje. I ja sam cula da su oni u toj fazi da piju plodnu vodu pa dolazi do stucanja ali to nije nista lose.

----------


## linalena

o bubači mali, i to sa štucanjem je uredu
jedino kaj ja ne mogu vjerovati da se to tako osjeti, kroz sve "slojeve izolacije"

ja sam inače pri rođenju i mala problema (uz hrpu drugih) i s tim nekim dijelom koji razgraničava jednjak od dušnika i omogućeju bebi da paralelno cica i diše. pa sam se stalno zagrcavala, štucala, plavila samo me trebalo malo dignuti za nogu i tuknuti po guzi, a zamislite scenu jer sam imala oko dve kile kada sam došla doma a rođena s 1,2kg. I dan danas se mama ukoči kada se zahliknem, a to se desi skoro svaki put kada jedem ili pijem a da ne sjedim; a od štucanje me sve boli

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jutro!!!! Hvala na kavici  :Coffee: 

Linalena vidjet ces, tocno ces znati da je to stucanje, sitni trzaji koji traju jedno vrijeme bas onako ritmicno kao i mi kad stucamo  :Wink: 

Odoh se i ja sad "upristojiti" za pregled, ogledalo u ruke i udri  :Laughing:  
Idemo vidjeti koliko nam je bebica narasla od zadnjeg pregleda, jedva cekam  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

bluebella ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sigurnu ruku

----------


## Muma

Jutro cure!
*linalena* ja mislim da ti je još rano za bh, vidjet ćeš da li će biti toga još a do tad, ne brini
Sretno cure s pregledima! 
Ja pokušavam riješiti svoju situaciju i sve sam više u komi zbog nekih stvari koje sam saznala od jednog vrhunskog ginekologa, ali neću o tome, dosta je već mene ovdje da se jadam. Ajmo malo vedrine danas s lijepim vijestima o bebicama  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Lina,ja sam imala jedno takvo stezanje prije tjedan-dva,i nije se vise ponavljalo. Bas me bilo prepalo...

A kad se uopce beba digne? Moja je na 19tt jos dolje kod stidne kosti, kaze dr da je to sve ok

----------


## boss

vrci moja je jedna vec u 16 tt otisla iznad pupka a druga ostala dole, a u 14 tt obe bile dole.
linalena i ja imam takve grceve jednom u tri dana al meni to normalno cim uhvati ja se okrenem i smiri se.
muma nadam se da je sva ta briga bez potrebe i slobodno se izjadaj ovdje tu smo da se jadamo jedna drugoj izmedju ostalog .

----------


## nov@

Dobro jutro svima, evo mene u 9h otvorila oči, baš ga lijepo spavam u zadnje vrijeme, treba iskoristiti ovo, kad buša još naraste sumnjam da ću ovak  :Laughing: 

*marija*  čestitke na curici i lijepom porodu!!!

----------


## lovekd

Linalena-znam da nas ima puno s terminom poroda u 3mj.,neki dan si i ti tu na ovoj temi složila mini listu  :Smile:  Na onoj temi o terminu poroda sam već pisala i u prvoj trudnoći. A i sad ću-kad stignem na pola puta  :Wink:  
Što se kose tiče-vidi moj avatar.  :Smile:  Moja curka je rođena s guuustom,velikom crnom kosom i ni vlas joj nije otpala,samo je nastavila rasti. Jedina izmjena-posvjetlila je malo. Mučnine sam imala (imam ih i sad),žgaravicu nisam. Kod nas kažu da beba ima veliku kosu ukoliko te muči žgaravica (nisam imala pojma o tome,dokle nisam ródila,pa mi je u početku bilo čudno kad su me pitali za žgaravicu).
Sretno danas na pregledima. Uživajte u druženju s bebicama  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

hej lovekd, ma ja ate nekako zaboravila, vidla poslije da si ti već na listi
a ovo za kosu meni mama stalno trubi, a viditi ćemo
no ak je beba na roditelje moje dijete neće imati kose do druge godine

----------


## Vrci

Moja mama je imala užasnu žgaravicu, ja dugo nisam imala poštenu kosu  :Laughing: 

Ništa ja ne vjerujem tim pričama, pa kako bi naš želudac znao jel beba ima kosu? Toliko sam tih priča već čula da mi je već dosta... iako meni svi po njima kažu da je dečko. Ah

----------


## željkica

jutro, ja sam noćas baš loše spavla bolila leđa i mislim da me opet bubreg počeo zezat,baš me jako bolia noćas išla sam na wc bar 4 puta.
Sretno danas na pregledima!!!
*Muma* nemoj toliko strahovat opusti se i miruj malo više i sve će bit uredu,jesi našla kojeg privatnog gin?

i mene zanima kako prepoznat štucanje?ja nekad u lijevom dijelu trbuha osjetim neke titraje a dr kaže da je beba desno.

----------


## Bluebella

Kad krene stucati odmah cete prepoznati. Osjeti se ritmicno poskakivanje na dijelu trbuha gdje je glava, otprilike svakih desetak sekundi osjeti se kao neko kucanje (tak nekako). Slatko je to osjetiti, ali bas mi je jucer bilo zao miša malog...

----------


## Muma

*željkica* idem prvo kod frenda ginekologa "sažeti" sve te informcije, vidjeti što mogu napraviti. Ovaj ginekolog s kojim sam se čula kaže da trebam naći uzrok tim kontrakcijama, da je bezveze samo piti te lijekove, uvijek je u pitanju neka infekcija, on preporuča briseve, urinokulturu, crp....itd. A to ne mogu dobiti od svoje ginekologice, ne da mi.
Kod štucanja osjetiš ritmično podrhtavanje maternice...a možeš osjetiti i kao da ti pulsira tamo dolje  :Embarassed: 
Žgaravica? Ne znam kak to izgleda, i baš mi je drago! Nadam se da ni neću saznati.

----------


## vatra86

Cure, citat cu vas kad dodjem doma.. Idem doma sa nekom dozom straha jer opet curkam ali par kapi, naravno svjeze..napokon me pregledala moja dr. Koja je vidjela da je uzrok krvarenja placenta previa, i kaze, da je na rubu usca i da bi to trebalo kako maternica raste, tako se posteljica dignuti, kontrola za 15 dana do onda strogo lezanje..sta reci.. Sok za sokom.. Javim se kasnije...
Puse

----------


## Zima77

Kako ste mi danas mene boli donji dio leđa inače sve pet idući tjedan na pregled uzv jedva čekam ,,,

----------


## Zima77

Vatra moja mirovanje i puno strpljenja

----------


## frka

Muma, nemoj paničariti - garantiram ti da uzrok kontrakcija ne mora biti infekcija. uopće ne mora biti konkretnog uzroka - neke su maternice jednostavno osjetljivije, a i neke žene osjete kontrakcije koje druge ne bi ni primijetile. ako ti dr ne da uputnicu, odi privatno izvaditi crp (mada ni on ne mora pokazati upalu ako je prisutna, ali uglavnom ipak pokaže. i crp kod trudnica može biti do 15). a i da budem iskrena, 15-ak kontrakcija dnevno u tom stupnju trudnoće nije ništa strašno. piješ li Mg? možeš i 3 dnevno slobodno popiti.

što se žgaravice i kose tiče, moja se rodila kao trolica - imala je guuustu, dugu kosu, a ja nikada nisam imala žgaravicu. bapske priče.

luc, čestitam! uživajte!

----------


## Vrci

vatra, doma samo ležanje i do wc-a. Baš mi mama pričala za ženu iz susjednog mjesta, nisu ju htjeli pustiti doma, isto tako u bolnici morala čuvati trudnoću. Namolila ih je, ali strogo leži. Ipak je beba najbitnija
A i posteljica će se uskoro dignuti pa bude lakše

Ja ne znam da li imam priviđenja, ali kao da mi se trbuh čini težim nego prije  :Laughing:

----------


## nov@

http://alternativa-za-vas.com/index....ost-ultrazvuka

zanimljivo....

----------


## Bluebella

> http://alternativa-za-vas.com/index....ost-ultrazvuka
> 
> zanimljivo....


još jedna vrsta plašenja trudnica... pa nitko ne ide svaki dan na uzv i nitko ne ide bespotrebno. 
ja sam od 7tt do 15tt imala uzv svaki tjedan, ne iz hira, nego zato što je bilo potrebno zbog krvarenja, bili su kratkotrajni i nužni! 
pusti se tih članaka, i zrak koji dišemo je zagađen pa ga dišemo!

----------


## bubekica

> j
> ja sam od 7tt do 15tt imala uzv svaki tjedan, ne iz hira, nego zato što je bilo potrebno zbog krvarenja, bili su kratkotrajni i nužni!


ne zelim da ovo shvatis kao provokaciju, ali moram pitati - zasto mislis da su ti pregledi bili nuzni, tj. sto je njima promijenjeno, osim sto si smirila sebe?

----------


## Vrci

Koliko sam ja nešto čitala, 2d nisu tako štetni. Štetniji su 3d/4d, jer oni baš puštaju neke vibracije - valjda ste to osjetile, i onda to može smetati bebi. Moja je za vrijeme 4d baš digla ruke uz glavu, očito je smetalo. Oba puta kad smo to radili, srećom brzo je bilo ugašeno. A na 2d je rukice imala svakako

Mislim, možda ja umišljam, ali sigurno i oni osjete, kad sam ja osjetila to "zujanje" što li je već. Na 2d tog nema

----------


## Bluebella

> ne zelim da ovo shvatis kao provokaciju, ali moram pitati - zasto mislis da su ti pregledi bili nuzni, tj. sto je njima promijenjeno, osim sto si smirila sebe?


bili su nužni iz razloga što su se hematomi širili i tri puta sam obilno prokrvarila. 
i samim time što sam smirla sebe je puno u situaciji u kojoj sam bila. 
ne vjerujem u razne teorije zavjere i slično čime smo svaki dan bombardirani, tak mi je i ovaj podatak  :Rolling Eyes:  svaki dan neki novi izum i za koju godinu to ne valja itd itd...
nebitno... svak nek radi po svojoj volji i u dogovoru s doktorom. nema smisla svoje stavove nametati drugome.
ako netko ne želi na uzv ok, nek odbije.... mislim da te niti jedan doktor ne može natjerati na uzv ako ne želiš!

----------


## Muma

Naletjela sam i ja na taj članak, po meni bezveze, još da se i s time zamaram, pa uzv je danas najnormalnija stvar. Da mi je znati koji je to postotak beba kojima je uzv prouzročio takvu štetu  :hand: 
*vatra* doma u krevetac, podići će se posteljica. Drži se draga!
*frka* pijem magnezij. Tražila sam koliko je kontrakcija normalno ali nisam nigdje našla. Ginekologica je ostala šokirana nad tih mojih 15 komada  :drama:  Ali eto, danas po prvi put od kad ih imam, samo jedna jedina! Valjda te tablete djeluju.
Dovoljno sam se živcirala, dosegla sam svoju gornju granicu, boli me glava i sad je d-o-s-t-a. (uvijek tak funkcioniram, blažena ta moja gornja granica kad je dosegnem  :Laughing: ) Kaj obavim obavim, za ostalo kak bude bit će. A bit će sve ok!  :Coffee:

----------


## corinaII

Da se i ja malo pohvalim. Bila danas na pregledu i moja mala princeza ima oko 620gr.  :Smile:  trudna 24+2tt  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> bili su nužni iz razloga što su se hematomi širili i tri puta sam obilno prokrvarila. 
> i samim time što sam smirla sebe je puno u situaciji u kojoj sam bila. 
> ne vjerujem u razne teorije zavjere i slično čime smo svaki dan bombardirani, tak mi je i ovaj podatak  svaki dan neki novi izum i za koju godinu to ne valja itd itd...
> nebitno... svak nek radi po svojoj volji i u dogovoru s doktorom. nema smisla svoje stavove nametati drugome.
> ako netko ne želi na uzv ok, nek odbije.... mislim da te niti jedan doktor ne može natjerati na uzv ako ne želiš!


potpuno se slazem, samo je dobro imati informacije s obiju strana.
htjela sam samo reci da ne vidim sto bi se promijenilo da nisi isla na UZV, osim sto ne bi znala tocan uzrok krvarenja i bila bi puno puno losije psihicki (sto nikako nije zanemarivo). ali terapija bi bila ista, pretpostavljam?
naglasavam, ovo nisu moji stavovi, nego glasna razmisljanja.

----------


## nov@

Istina je da bude uvjek argumenata za i protiv u vezi UZV. Ja osobno nebi UZV mijenjala za nikakvog ˝iskusnog ginekologa˝, od početka trudnoće kad sve strepimo kad će više taj pregled pa do kad vidiš bebicu kako pliva u maminoj bušici.
Kad je trudnoća uredna i kad osječaš bebu, lakše je čekati od pregleda do pregleda,a kod komplikacija....valjda je samoj mami i 1 UZV na tjedan premalo.....

----------


## Bluebella

Da nisam isla na uzv vjerojatno bi mislila da sam imala spontani, jer nakon prvog krvarenja je bilo "mirno" bez krvi i bilo kakvih simptima. Na slijedecem uzv se vidjelo da su se hematomi prosirili i tako smo prilagodili pretrage za zgrusnjavanje krvi i uveli terapiju heparinom...  onda je slijedilo opet krvarenje i tak tjednima igra zivaca. 
Lako je sad kad imam trbuh "do zuba" biti pametan, al u tim trenucima nije mi bas bilo do zezancije, a psihicko stanje nakon uzv je neusporedivo onom prije uzv.

----------


## bubekica

> Da nisam isla na uzv vjerojatno bi mislila da sam imala spontani, jer nakon prvog krvarenja je bilo "mirno" bez krvi i bilo kakvih simptima. Na slijedecem uzv se vidjelo da su se hematomi prosirili i tako smo prilagodili pretrage za zgrusnjavanje krvi i uveli terapiju heparinom...  onda je slijedilo opet krvarenje i tak tjednima igra zivaca. 
> Lako je sad kad imam trbuh "do zuba" biti pametan, al u tim trenucima nije mi bas bilo do zezancije, a psihicko stanje nakon uzv je neusporedivo onom prije uzv.


e, ovo s heparinom ima smisla. thnx.

----------


## boss

meni je ovo glupost ja idem svakih 15 dana na uz i nista im ne fali , a da proba jednom da ih opipa rukom pitanje kako bi se zavrsilo s obzirom da bris nemogu uzeti da ne prokrvarim. a sa druge strane i samom dr je mnogo lakse kad pogleda na uz i vidi da krvarenje nije iz placente .

----------


## Muma

Ja bih svoj kućni uzv pa da se ne igramo samo pokvarenog telefona preko buše, nego da se gledamo ko ljudi kad pričamo  :Laughing:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Evo da se i ja javim, mene su hospitalizirali posto imam trudove i otvorena sam dva prsta  :Sad: 
Da moj ginic nema od nedavno ctg ne bi ni znala.. Sad primam Parstutisten (ne znam tocan naziv)....
Uglavnom trudovi za porod, a ja ih ne osjetim  :Undecided: 
Drzite fige da izguramo baaaarem jos tjedan danazzzx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## boss

bubimitka nadam se da ce se smiriti , a iako se ne smiri ne brini vec si dosta presla  da mu ne moze biti nista ni da ranije izadje .

----------


## Bluebella

> e, ovo s heparinom ima smisla. thnx.


prvo heparin 5000, pa heparin 2500, pa mirkomicin jer su se stvorili ugrušci i morali smo nekako spriječiti stvaranje bakterija, utrogestan pod obavezno, injekcije Proluton Depot 250mg svaki drugi dan... svakavih kombinacija je bilo. kad sam jednom drugom ginekologu pokazala slike sa svojih uzv čudio se da je trudnoća sa slika opstala. 
tak da meni je taj uzv bio itekako potreban i spasonosan, a pošto trudnoću vodim privatno nije baš da sam htjela bzvz plaćati svaki tjedan 250kn koliko dođe uzv.

----------


## Muma

Ajme *Bubimitka*, i ja se žalim, sram me bilo  :škartoc:  Ja sam se u ovoj svojoj histeričnoj fazi svega načitala, uvjerena sam da ćete izdržati i više od tjedan dana. A i ako bebica dođe ranije, bit će sve ok. Drži se draga!

----------


## Bluebella

*Bubi* samo ti lezi i miruj i čuvaj se.... bebica i da se rodi je dovoljno jaka,,, a ja ti šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da izdržiš barem još koji tjedan pa i do termina  :Kiss:

----------


## Bluebella

evo jedan puno ljepši link http://www.magazin.ba/video/nazvali-...deo-24285.html 
video je  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## butterfly101

Bubimitka bit ce sve ok. Sad si pod strogim nadzorom i beba mora slusati :Smile: . Lijepo miruj.
Nekko sam preskocila,u kojem si tjednu?

----------


## ljubilica

> Cure, citat cu vas kad dodjem doma.. Idem doma sa nekom dozom straha jer opet curkam ali par kapi, naravno svjeze..napokon me pregledala moja dr. Koja je vidjela da je uzrok krvarenja placenta previa, i kaze, da je na rubu usca i da bi to trebalo kako maternica raste, tako se posteljica dignuti, kontrola za 15 dana do onda strogo lezanje..sta reci.. Sok za sokom.. Javim se kasnije...
> Puse


*Vatra* vjerujem da je šok.. Ali ti si hrabrica i možeš sve to podnjeti i izdržati 
Molim te odmaraj i javljaj nam svježe i dobre vijesti  :Kiss:

----------


## Vrci

Bubimitka, bit će sve super, izdržat ćete. Sad malo lijekova, mirovanja i evo tebe u terminu  :Cool: 

butterfly, bubimitka je 34+2

----------


## tina29

cure moje evo mene! 
*vatra* bez ikakvih hodanja molim lijepo,wc i krevet,izdržat češ ti to!
*bubimitka* držim fige da izdržite još koji tjedan i da sve bude u najboljem redu,velike puse! a u kojoj si bolnici?
ja idem u ponedjeljak u bolnicu radi nadzora i poroda na carski,doktorica rekla da bi ona rađe da sam ja u bolnici nego da me doma primi,a i da se njoj čini da je beba veča nego je procjenjena na zadnjem uzv,da sam sitna i uska,a on na zadak i da nebi to podnjela,tako da i ja u bolnicu,pitala m dal bi več danas ostala ali onda smo ipak rekle u pon.javljat ču vam se preko moba sa novostima,drago mi je da je tak odlučeno bar ču biti mirnija! sad imam vikend da se polako još spremim i psihički a i još neke stvari,mislim ipak treba napraviti popis ko če kaj radit dok mene  ne bude  :Laughing: 
*muma* samo polako,smiri se i odi kod tog doktora da on vidi u čem je stvar bit češ bolje i mirnija!!!
odoh si po uputnicu,cure uživajte!!!

----------


## butterfly101

Vrci tnx.
Ajde jos jedan tjedan barem bilo bi ok. Ja nekako stalno imam filing da bi i ja mogla tako oko 35tt. Neznam zasto,ali neki osjecaj je tu!

----------


## corinaII

Bubimirka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Vatra sad polako doma miruj~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## innu

Bubimitka, držimo ti fige da čim duže izdržite 2u1 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Vatra draga moja, drži se, ma proći će i to!

----------


## Blekonja

cure evo da vas pozdravim i pusnem  :Kiss:  kad uhvatim vremena
svim curama pred porod punooooo sreće želim da sve prođe što manje bolno i stresno i naravno što kraće, 
a ostalim curama koje još čekaju svoje smotuljčiće da sve bude školski mirno i dalje!

Mi smo nenaspavani i umorni, odrađujemo podoje i nosanje skoro pa cijelu noć, spavamo po par sati, ako i to, i eto guramo....
polako se debljamo jer smo bili baš kao što pjeva moja Marijeta - Grga čvarak, tanak ko suvarak :Laughing: 
jučer smo imali oko 3300 gr   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tnx cure..
Tina ja sam u Osijeku  :Smile: 
Sretno i tebi.....

Hvala bogu pa smo isli na redovnu kontrolu pa cemo probati malo odgoditi porod inace tko zna kak bi bilo... 
Kaze sestra trudovi su na 100, ok pitam ja nju a koliki su za porod, na to mi odgovori pa toliki... Ne mogu vjerovati da ih nisam osjetila  :Undecided: 
Da, danas smo 34+2, cilj je do barem 35 tt izgurati... 
Cure moje, ja sam u soku, jos ne vjerujem da je to to....
I tako me nervira sto nisam obavila zadnje pripreme nego sad delegiram okolo  :Sad: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## tina29

aha a joj ja mislila ti u zg pa reko možda  postoji mogučnost da smo i u istoj bolnici,ali ovako ipak ne!
miruj i bit če sve ok,a to kaj nisi sve obavila,a kaj sad budu drugi glavno da si ti na sigurnom!

----------


## Bluebella

*tina* i *bubi* sretnoooo  :fige: 
nakon vas dvije, leptirica i ja smo slijedeće na listi za porod  :scared:

----------


## linalena

hej komadi, prolazi pomalo popodne

Bubimitka puno puno altgr1 da izdržite još puno, da se trudovi smire i bebač naraste

Ja ujutro tako nezgodno kihnula i trgnula glavom da mi je jedan potez od uha pa sve do ključne kosti bolan na dodir, nije mi ukočen vrat koliko me boli koža na dodir ili kada gutam. A kako inače imam stalno lagano nadraženo grlo (to je naravno isto normalno i dolazi u kopletu s začepljenim nosom) sada nisam sigurna jel to samo neki glupi pokret nekaj istegao ili mi se upalio krajnik (a često mi se onda upali i ona limfna žila ili kaj već je). I eto naljevam se čajem al mi se stalno mota po glavi ponedjeljak

Muma jel to znači da su se kontracije smanjile pod ujecajem tih spornih lijekova?

Vatrice nadam se da si doma a eto kaj je prava dokica, odmah shvatila u čemu je problem. Jedino je grdo kaj je jedini lijek izrazito mirovanje. Drž se

Zimica jel križa ili oni zadnji kralješci? Mene ti ti zna početi boljeti ali kada nezgodno sjedim, ležim

corina i jel ima kakva slikica??

Blekonja a slikica Marjete? 

Jel se javila Medonija?

----------


## željkica

*Bubimitka* mogu mislit kako si uzbuđena, držim   :fige:  da izdržite još bar tjedan dana 2u1!
*tina* evo i tvoja srećica stiže još malo ,sretnooooooooo! 
*corina*  :Very Happy:  za curu!

 :Kiss:  vam šaljemo ja i moj "mali" miško!

----------


## corinaII

Lina dobila sam slikice ali je uzv 2d pa se slabo vidi a i moja mala princeza je sad već velika pa je lovao po cijelom trbuhu  :Smile:   :Smile:  

Slijedeci tjedan idem vaditi oggt, dobila sam 11kg do sada.

----------


## Muma

*linalena* da, smanjile su se kontrakcije, osjetno. Ali me boli glava od tih tableta i malac se ne javlja danas, mislim da ga je omamilo, nemam pojma.

----------


## mimi81

Corina  :Heart:

----------


## Zima77

Križa me bole počinje odjednom pa prestane malo sam se uznemirila ali svi kažu da je to normalno popijem magnezij i legnem pitacu dokicu na pregledu za to,,,,kako ti guras

----------


## linalena

očito sam se prehladila, sada već i teško dišem, onak me probada u bronhijima i iza u plećima
a riga mi se od čaja koliko sam ga već popila, al ajd bar se iznojim
počela i lagana glavobolja, zuji u ušima, joj idem mjeriti tempicu

----------


## butterfly101

> *tina* i *bubi* sretnoooo 
> nakon vas dvije, leptirica i ja smo slijedeće na listi za porod


Ha? Ovo mi izgleda strasno,sta vec! Joj mene tako strah poroda.
Bb imas ti kao neki pritisak dole di je mjehur,ja imam osjecaj kao da gura koliko me pritisce. Najvise kad se iz lezec polozaja dignem na noge.

----------


## Bluebella

> Ha? Ovo mi izgleda strasno,sta vec! Joj mene tako strah poroda.
> Bb imas ti kao neki pritisak dole di je mjehur,ja imam osjecaj kao da gura koliko me pritisce. Najvise kad se iz lezec polozaja dignem na noge.


i mene dođe strah na trenutke, al nekak imam dobar feeling... mislim da budem to odradila bez po muke  :Grin: 
imam pritisak najviše kad npr. sagnuta nad umivaonik perem zube pa se uspravim... ajmeeee.... koma!
danas otišla sa dragim na dječiji sajam i bila doslovno 10min unutra, tak me počela kralježnica boliti i trbuh mi se sav stvrdnuo da sam jedva do auta došla. tek nakon pola sata ležanja doma se smirilo. da nisam prekjučer bila na pregledu na kojem je sve bilo ok, vjerujem da bi danas bila u totalnoj panici.

----------


## snupi

curke da ne mislite da vas ignoriram , nema nista pametnoga za reci zato se ne javljem! Jedva cekam srijemu i pregled onda nam je 16+2!

----------


## marijakr

Jutro cure!
U bolnici je koma,ko da sam na placu a ne u bolnici. Cimerica jedna mi je koma,cjelu noc lupa,jede,suska sa vrecicama,na telefonu zvuk na najjace,prica glasnije nego da se dere. Sestre isto stalno lupaju sa vratima,majstori rade,sestre za bebe samo puse,mala mi smrdi ko kronicni pusac. Tako mi se spava,opet imamo problema sa tim dojenjem kad nemam bradavice. Eto tako nadam se da cu izdrzat do sutra i da nece dobit zuticu pa idemo doma.

----------


## nov@

Jutro, evo danas sam ranoranioc od pol 7, užasno me boli glava, nemogu misliti normalno. Popijem topli čaj pa ak ne popusti, vrijeme je za tbl...

*marijakr* uzdrži još danas i sutra, vjerujem da jedva čekaš da ideš doma,pogotovo uz takav ˝tulum˝ u bolnici  :gaah:

----------


## Bluebella

Marijakr pa u kojoj si to bolnici?

----------


## linalena

jutro drage moje, jeste se naspavale?
ja čak i jesam, jedino kaj sam se dizala valjda 10 puta na wc koliko sam čaja popila, ali je grlo bolje
idemo kod svekija na ručak, naravno opet isti ručak, juha i pečenje
nadam se da mi je napravila sarmu da imam u frigu idući tjedan kada mirujem nakon amnio

Bluebella nadam se da se skroz smirilo i da si fino odmorila, stignete i danas/sutra na sajam. Mi možda sutra skoknemo

Nova@ za glavobolju samo minimalne doze paracetamola

cure blizu poroda, biti će vam predobro i ako ste sigurne u svoje tijelo i njegove sposobnosti sve će proći u najboljem redu. Ja sam tako u to sigurna da će biti sve OK, samo da genetika bude b.o no nakon amnio i anomaly u 20tt će i to biti iza nas

Marija u kojoj si ti bolnici?

----------


## marijakr

Na svetom duhu.  Ah to je tako valjda svigdje

----------


## Muma

*marijakr* nek ste samo vas dvije zdrave, sve će se posložiti kad dođete doma! Izdrži još malo.
*linalena* kad ideš na amnio? Kaj se tiče ručka, bolje opet pečenje nego nekakva tjestenina/krumpir bez meseka  :njam: 
*nov@* stigla glavobolja u naše krajeve? Ja sam odradila jučer, nadam se da me danas zaobilazi  :Smile:  
Morm priznati da je i mene uhvatilo neko uzbuđenje sad dok su nam *Bubimitka* i *tina* u finishu, naročito ako su *Bluebella* i *butterfly* iduće po rasporedu...pa to pričamo o 12.mj!?  :Unsure: 
A uzbuđenju je pridonijelo i to što smo jučer (moj dragi, ne ja  :Raspa: ) kupili malcu kinderbetić i prekrasnu košaru za njegovu prljavu robicu, bila je moja čim sam je zagledala u katalogu, he he he. Baš se jako veselim svemu...hladnom vremenu, zimi...jer to je to!  :Very Happy:

----------


## butterfly101

Bbella e sad kad smo pomalo blize kraju mislim da postajemo kao "sredozemne medvjedice", ne mozemo dugo stajati,sjedit,lezat...ufuf. Cuvaj se i pomazi frajerica

marijakr joj pa ti kao da nisi u bolnici,ali jos jedan dan ces nekako izgurati. Vjerujem da je sve to lakse kad vidis svoju mrvicu pored sebe.

----------


## željkica

jutro ja dansa malo produžila baš sam se naspavala.
uzbuđenje pred porod uf ima još do toga daleko je 12 mj  :Smile:  daj samu sebe tješim strah me ko zeca u šumi  :scared:  još kad sam pročitala da su iza tine i bubi B&B strah još veći! 

*Muma* jesi se smirila bar malo,jel se mali frajer javija?

----------


## Muma

Ja neću paničariti dok se *željkica* ne porodi.  :Laughing:  Onda palim alarme. Do tad pečem božićne kolačiće  :Dancing Fever:  Danas sam bolje, naročito sad kad mali upravo izvodi čudesa u buši (ovo postaje čak i nelagodno  :Smile:  samo naprijed bebonja!) Nije ga izgleda omamila tableta, a glava ne boli....  :Very Happy:  Samo sam sama čitav dan, poooonovno, svaki dan, većinu dana.... I žao mi je kaj sam vas opteretila sa svojim brigama zadnja dva dana...nemam se kome drugome ispucati (većina postova, gle čuda, moji)  :Love:

----------


## željkica

Ma muma samo se ti jadaj zato smo tu,danas ću ja  :Laughing:  moj mali mi se još nije javija ja ga lupkam a on ništa i tako trudim se ne mislit na svašta!
moji alarmi se nisu ni ugasili  :Laughing:

----------


## vatra86

Cure moje..
Evo mene doma, nisam se bas javljala jer me malo panika hvatala sto vise nisam u bolnici, pa sam sinoc morala i normabelcic popiti...danas sam bolje, cak mi je seka pomogla da se istusiram,stalno sam u horinzontali i gledam crtice sa necakinjom, cini mi.se da je bolje,samo moram tako nastaviti... 

Jel to nama Tina radja? Bubimitka drzim fige da sto duze izdrzite..
Citam vas redovito..ali ne pisem bas... puse svima

----------


## tina29

vatra draga ne rađam nego u pon. idem u bolnicu i tamo čekam carski za koji ne znam kad če ga obavit!!!
ti miruj i pogledaj sve crtiče tak da znaš koje češ puštati bebaču  :Smile: 
puse!!!

----------


## vatra86

Tina sretno draga!! Nek se sto prije oporavis...

E neki zivac mi vibrira u vagini.. :Laughing:  bas neugodan osjecaj..

----------


## Bubimitka81

Evo i mi da se javimo, prikopcani na infuziju... 
Za sada je mir, nemam pojma do kad ce me drzati na ovome... Koliko sam skuzila tamo negdje do 36 tt... Dosadno mi je i ubija me ovo izlezavanje...
Sve sam zbrda zdola pisala, preumorna sam, nista nisam spavala nocas...
Tina sretno  :Smile: 
Pusa svima  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Zima77

Bubi samo bez nervoze i bit će sve ok ,,,vatra samo mirovanje

----------


## corinaII

Bubimitka samo hrabro dan po dan  :Heart: 

Vatra draga čuvaj se, bit če sve u redu  samo polako  :Heart: 

Linalena nadam se da si malo bolje danas.

jučer sam vas pratila sa mobitela pa mi teško sve pohvatati nadam se da nisam koga zaboravila..

Željkice :Heart: 

Mimi draga moja  :Heart:

----------


## corinaII

MUma draga nek si ti nama malo bolje danas..ajme pa ti si se več opremila skroz...super i ja jedva čekam  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

jedna curka nam izađe iz bolnice, druga završi u bolnici.. *bubi* čuvaj se i čuvaj malog miša!
*tina* uživaj još danas i sutra doma, slijedeći put kad budeš doma više nećete biti samo ti i dragi  :Very Happy:  

mene prošli bolovi. mislim da mi je malac pritisnuo živac pa su me leđa bolila. danas popodne se počeo vrpoljiti i bol je samo odjednom nestala. zloćko mali  :Heart:

----------


## Vrci

Curke,kako osim lezanjem smanjiti bol u ledima? Trudnicki pojas,pomaze il ne?

----------


## linalena

Čitala sam da je taj pojas bolje izbjegavati jer se onda trbušni mišići još više opuste
probaj masažu

----------


## Vrci

Masira muz  :Very Happy:  ali najvise pomaze bas lezanje...

S trbuhom nemam problema, nikakvih zateznja ili nesto...ovo mi prva trudnicka briga

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure stize kafa
bubi, vatra drzite se cure samo lezite i odmarajte isplatice se trud vas na kraju nejlijepsim poklonom.

----------


## sretna 1506

> vatra draga ne rađam nego u pon. idem u bolnicu i tamo čekam carski za koji ne znam kad če ga obavit!!!
> ti miruj i pogledaj sve crtiče tak da znaš koje češ puštati bebaču 
> puse!!!


Ako ti bude sve ok u principu čekaju dan prije termina za napraviti carski,tako je bilo meni jer je bio zadak,znači čekaju do samog kraja,ali ne preko termina.Već sam to spominjala kad su ti rekli da je zadak da mislim da se beba ne može okreniti zadnjih tj,spominjale su se tu neke vježbe,mislim da od toga nema koristi.U svakom slučaju SRETNO i bit će sve u redu.

----------


## tina29

jutro drage moje!!!* boss* hvala na kavici!
ja kuče bila u svom svijetu pa se nisam stigla javiti.......
*sretna1506* hvala,joj samo je to tak dugo čekati pogotovo u bolnici,ali nema veze sve za mog frajera!
nadam se da mi neče biti baš  tolko dosadno,imat ču besplatni internet tek od četvrtka a do tad a budem nekak na kratko provirila na forum da vam se javim i pozdravim vas!
uživajte mada ova glupa kiša nije za ništa drugo nego biti u krevetu!

----------


## sretna 1506

> jutro drage moje!!!* boss* hvala na kavici!
> ja kuče bila u svom svijetu pa se nisam stigla javiti.......
> *sretna1506* hvala,joj samo je to tak dugo čekati pogotovo u bolnici,ali nema veze sve za mog frajera!
> nadam se da mi neče biti baš  tolko dosadno,imat ču besplatni internet tek od četvrtka a do tad a budem nekak na kratko provirila na forum da vam se javim i pozdravim vas!
> uživajte mada ova glupa kiša nije za ništa drugo nego biti u krevetu!


Kad ti je termin? Ja sam provela 3 tj. prije carskog i 1 tj. poslije u bolnici= cijeli dugi mjesec dana,prve dane sam stalno pitala kad ćete mi napravit ? Dr.B mi je objasnio da je svaki dan bitan da je beba unutra i da će čekati dok god sve bude ok. Inače sam imala smeđi iscjedak u 37.tj,placenta previa i moja gin.me poslala u bolnicu i rekla to će danas carski biti,kad ono oteglo se do kraja i bolje je tako.

----------


## butterfly101

Jutro cure....nadam se da ste nam dobro. 
Bubi cuvaj se,a jos malo sreca je sa vama!!!
Vatra samo miruj i miruj...gledaj crtice.

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi
sinoć nisam mogla zaspati  :Dancing Fever:  iako nisam popodne spavala, začorila oko 11 i odspavala do jutra, OK je to do 7 i dizala sam se valjda 3 puta na wc. Sada mi se nikud nejde, mislii smo na sajam u Arenu ali nam se nejde, mislil da ćemo bauljati po stanu. Upalili radijator na struju, ko zna kada će toplana

Cure da li su vama bradavice na sisama stalno velike i tamnije nego prije, meni malo je pa malo nije?

----------


## Vrci

Lina,nisu. Mislim da je to neki mit :D
Tipa kad se tusiram smanje se i budu svjetlije, drugacije kad mi je zima...

----------


## Muma

Jutro drage moje.
Ja spavala do 9h  :Shock:  ali ajde, koliko je to uopće bilo spavanja...došao mm navečer iz berbe popriiiiilično dobre volje, tako da je noć završila klasično - hrkanje, hodanje na wc, hodanje u kuhinju, bum-tres-bam...itd a ja s bokaa na bok, prste u uši itd.
Ja se nadam da neće *tinu29* držati tak dugo u bolnici, znam dosta cura koje su porodili odmah s punih 38tt jer tad počinje "termin" i beba je spremna, ne? Ona ima sasvim zdravu trudnoću, lunja okolo, shoppingira...pa nekako sumnjam da će je polegnuti u krevet na slijedeća 2-3 tjedna. Doduše, eto to su moje želje *tini*  :Smile:  Ali kako kaže, sve za bebonju!
*Bubimitka* kako si?
*vatra* jel bolje doma?
*Vrci* leđa? Da se nije masaža produžila u nešto? 
*linalena* ja imam osjećaj da mi uopće nisu veće ni tamnije, ili jaaaaaako malo.

----------


## Vrci

Nije,nismo doma nego kod mm-ovih. Ali nije bilo nista od pocetka postupka. Buduci da je sve ok,razmisljam o tome jelte...  :Smile:

----------


## tina29

joj cure hvala vam na željama,ja sam tolko emotivna i plačljiva i sad kad znam do je to sve pred vratima jedva čekam zagrlit svog miša,ali bez obzira kad bude izdržat ču sve pa i to čekanje,sve za maminu ljubav,kak doktori odluče bit če najbolje definitivno,bez obzira na moje želje!!!

----------


## snupi

jutro , ja sam se probudila  u 6 jer je moj blesavi mujo od muza otisao planinarit po ovakvom vremenu, otisla na  wc  i vratila se u topli krevet i spavala do 10! Iskoristavam dok jos mogu! Jedno pitanje da li koja pije prenatal od diethparma, tak fino mi mirise , a nakon kaj ju popijem mi ju teludac izorene i teko mi padne?Sad sam i ja postala nestrpljivko i jedva cekam srijedu i ndam se da je onda kraj sa utogestanima, jer mi  idu na uha van!

----------


## vatra86

Cure, jutro..
Jucer navecer opet krv, onako podosta, ali manje nego prosli put.. Za sad suho na ulosku, ali kad se obrisem na papiru ima..
Kako mi je doma? Pa 
eka depresija me uhvatila, nemam apetita.. Moram se nekako izvuci iz toga.. Ne mrdam s kauca, tj lezeceg polozaja.. Strah me uzasno..nikad se jos tako nisam osjecala..inace sam veseli i zvrkasti tip.. Nadam se da ce to brzo proci..hvala sta mislite na mene.. A ja se samo nesto jadam...

----------


## linalena

Vatro od sutra ti se i ja pridružujem u horizontali

Tina čitava trudnoća je izrazito emotivna, mogu si samo misliti kako je pred susret sa djetetom uz bolnicu, brige, loše vrijeme. Kako sama kažeš sve za djetešce

Jeli se Bubimitka javila? Nadam se da terapija pomaže i da ćete još malo pričekati susret

Hvala malo ste me utješile to sa cicama, stalno se nekaj preispitujem s obzirom na sutra jer me frka. No sigurna sam ja da će to dobro proć i da će nalazi biti OK no jedna frendica je izgubila bebu poslije amnio pa cvikam

----------


## marijakr

Mi idemo doma,dosla i seka sa tatom po nas :Smile: 
Svim curama puno srece i drzite se,sve ce biti ok!

----------


## željkica

Aaaa koje zatišje vidi se da je nedjelja i da su mužići kući. 

*linalena* sretno sutra držim  :fige:  da sve bude uredu!
*tina*  i tebi sretan odlazak u bolnicu i da ti vrime brzo prođe,jel uzbuđenje veliko?
*vatra*  :Love: 
*bubimitka* kako si?

----------


## tina29

> Aaaa koje zatišje vidi se da je nedjelja i da su mužići kući. 
> 
> *linalena* sretno sutra držim  da sve bude uredu!
> *tina*  i tebi sretan odlazak u bolnicu i da ti vrime brzo prođe,jel uzbuđenje veliko?
> *vatra* 
> *bubimitka* kako si?


ja ču ovo potpisati jer nemrem sve popamtit,danas mi je grozan dan,nebi bio tolko loš da nismo mm i ja imali sudar,eto baš me krenulo,em kaj sam sva uzbuđena,a mm isto,em ovo vrijeme pa kad se sjetim kak če mi biti teško bez muža,ali dosta kukanja to je sve od uzbuđenja,a kaj se tiče sudara nije bili strašno samo kaj sam se jako prepala i počela histerično plakati i bojala se da još od šoka ne dobijem trudove,a frajer iz drugog auta seljačina nije imao ni najmanje obzira kaj imam trbuh do zuba i kad sam se od šoka počela derati da kak ga nije sram tak se ponašati prema trudnici on mi na to kaže a kaj bi ti ja  :Shock: ,u stilu da kaj sad kaj sam trudna,on hoče zvati policiju a autu ništa,ma mislim najviše me pogodila ta ljudska zloba,ali ajde sve je na kraju ok!!! hvala bogu!
joj jesam off skroz,isprike ali malo sam se morala izjadati!
cure javim se iz bolnice,puse velike svima i mah -mah!

----------


## željkica

*tina* glavno da vama nije ništa  :Love:  a tog tipa treba dobro dobro  :oklagija:  čuvaj se i javljam nam novosti.

----------


## beilana

Tina draga samo se smiri. Drzim fige za najljepsi susret
Ja kad vas citam imam osjecaj da sam imala zbilja super trudnocu osim zadnjih mjesec dana bolnice. Nit sam se debljala, nit mi bilo tesko, bh kontrakciju nisam osjetila ni jednu, spavati sam mogla cijele dane, i tih zadnjih mjesec dana u bolnici sam spavala 18 sati dnevno. Nist me nije bolilo, nije me bilo strah poroda... svi su mi se cudili kak mi je trudnoca bila tak lagana. Da nisam bila mjesec dana u bolnici bila bi savrsena trudnoca
Zato vam drzim fige da vam bude barc10% ko meni.

Sad drugi dio, moja cura je vec skoro 5mj, sad ju muce zubeki, 3 izbijaju odjednom pa je nervozna, inace je jako dobra beba. Vec se ustaje il lezeceg u sjedeci polozaj, neki dan je vikala mama, voli bit okruzena ljudima al kad skuzi da mene nema neutjesno place i nitko ju nemoze smiriti sunce mamino. Voli se maziti, smije se ko mali ribez, guguce, i da kucnem u drvo nocu spava po 12-13 sati tj od 8 do 8 ili 9 ujutro. Saljemo vam puse za stolakse trudnoce i porode ;*

----------


## linalena

beiliana predivno i hvala puno na lijepim željama

ja moje mišice se eto spremam u Petrovu, ufff baš sam nestrpljiva 
pusa velka svima i dobro jutro

----------


## tina29

> beiliana predivno i hvala puno na lijepim željama
> 
> ja moje mišice se eto spremam u Petrovu, ufff baš sam nestrpljiva 
> pusa velka svima i dobro jutro


linalena sretno i bit če sve u redu! možda se i vidimo!
beilana hvala puno,puse tebi i curi!
ja spremna drage moje,javim se!  :Kiss:

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure stize kafa
tina sretno da bude ti sve za pozeljeti 
linalena sretno i vama , da sve prodje kako treba i da nas castis za 15 dana jutarnjom kaficom za neznam zasto al ocekujem da ces javiti da imate normalan zenski kariotip.
marijakr sad uzivajte i mazite se sa tatom
vatra  :spava:  za tebe nema kafe samo lezi i spavaj

i ja se spremam pa odoh internisti endokrinologu na kontrolu.

----------


## corinaII

Lina draga sretno danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nov@

Jutro curke, vidim kava je ponuđena, kod mene ima cappuccino pa ko želi...

Mi smo danas popodne na pregledu, javljam novosti kasnije....jedva čekamo UZV  :Bouncing:

----------


## Muma

*boss* šankerice naša, hvala! A vidim da je i *nov@* počela kuhati - evo danas biram cappuccino  :Coffee: 
*linalena* sretno draga. Bit će sve super! Samo hrabro  :Love: 
*tina29* zaboravi ovu "saljačinu" s ceste, bitno da je sve završilo super. Lijepo nam se smjesti u bolnici, nek ti je neka super vesela i pozitivna cimerica, i javi nam planove kad stiže frajer!
*beilana* lijepo te čitati, samo uživaj sa svojom princezom!
*nov@* čekamo lijepe vijesti! Nek beba širom otvori nožice  :Grin:

----------


## beilana

Tina i linalena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 Tina sjecam se nedavno smo bili u zg na kavi u areni, pred Bozic, jos nisi ni T bila, a vec se poradas. Ajme kam to vrijeme juri?

----------


## frka

lina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ bit će sve 5! (tko radi amnio?)

----------


## frka

bubimitka, ako te tješi, ovdje te ne bi niti stavili na tokolizu (gornja granica je 34tt - da se beba sada rodi, sve bi bilo ok  :Wink: ). svejedno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za još koji tjedan 2u1!

----------


## Bluebella

*beilana* princeza ti je prekrasna  :Heart: 
*lina i tina* sretno cure
*bubi* ima li kakvih novost?
*vatra* kakvo je stanje kod tebe?
*nova* i *boss* sretno na pregledu

poslužujem se kavom, danas je dan baš za ljenčariti po stanu.. od kako je zahladilo više nemam ni problema sa spavanjem  :Very Happy: 
jučer bili na dječijem sajmu u Areni, kupili krevetić (Adax - zebra), onaj nastavak za previjanje na koji ide spužva (*vatra* mislim da si mi ti stavila link za to, thanks  :Wink: ), za sve dobili popust jer je u sklopu sajma.... još neke sitnice pokupovali tipa izdajalice (Sagenic kantu za pelene dobila gratis uz izdajalicu) škarica, dudice i sl., svi dućani u zg sa baby opremom imali popust zbog sajma iako nisu na njemu.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hej cure, evo i mene...
Vidim ovdje ima svega, a meni u bolnici internet katastrofa pa mi tesko sve pohvatati..
Lina sretno!!!!
Tina jos malo  :Smile: 
Vatra joj, drzi nam se i ne mrdaj  :Smile: 
Mi smo dobro, plan je napuniti bar 36 tt.. Jutros smo ponovili briseve, sobica 3x3, njih 10 se naslagalo a ova uvalila onaj spekulum tako njezno da me jos sve boli, grrrrr...
I dali mi vaginalete jer kao imam iscjedak, bzvz.. Iscjedak klasika bez mirisa, boje... Ali ajde...
Uglavnom trudova sada nema, svi me tetose i tako.. Nije lose  :Laughing: 
Samo me brinu sad ti brisevi i urinokultura, valjda nisam pokupila nesto....
Eto pozdrav svima iz bolnicke sobice  :Wink:

----------


## saan

Bubimitka samo ti odmaraj i neka te svi tetose :Wink:  Pusa iz zg -a

----------


## butterfly101

*bubimitka* sretno i neka ide sve po planu

*bluebella * mi montirali tu sobicu,sve je super,jako sam zadovoljna,samo mi se baš ne sviđa taj nastavak za previjanje jer visi naprijed, nije fiksiran i nekako mi se čini nestabilan. a vidjet čemo kad bude u pravoj funkciji. jooojedva čekam

----------


## linalena

evo mene natrag, prvo pregled bio bolan ko rijetko kada (neke su cure krvarile poslije)
sam amnio trunu neugode, ali me dok razočarao jer nije ništa komentirao a na papiru samo neki brojevi od kojih jedino kužim TT 208g to je valjda težina. Ja mu došapnula da ne znam spol pa ako vidi da mi kaže, ali ko da nije čuo. Jedino su me pošpotali da kaj niasm prijavila tu alergijsku reakciju na heparin da mi se promijeni terapija jer da mogu dobiti anafilaktički šok. Sada idem odspavati pa probati sve to srediti preko telefona

svima puno pusica i hvala na vibricama

e da i ja imam posteljicu sprijeda

----------


## ljubilica

*linalena*  :Klap:  za hrabrost! kod kojeg dr si bila?
sad odmaraj, al to i sama znaš  :Kiss:

----------


## linalena

nemam pojma, u Petrovoj mlađi dok malo rijeđe kose

----------


## corinaII

LIna draga bravo, sad odmaranje i neka te muž tetoši a pesi neka te čuvaju   :Smile: Evo ja se upisala na trudnički tečaj i od sutra krečemo muž i ja...  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

linalena super za pregled i sve, iako je doktor bio tako "ljubazan"

corina, gdje ćete na tečaj?

----------


## Bluebella

*lina* bitno da je prošlo... sad lezi i odmaraj.
jesu ti stavili flaster na mjesto uboda? meni su objasnili da ga držim do nakon tuširanja i da ga onda skinem i bacim.
doktora bolje da ne komentiram  :drek:  nikad mi neće biti jasno kako se mogu tako ponašati prema ženi koja dolazi na tako osjetljiv postupak.
dali su ti uspjeli obići posteljicu prilikom uboda ili su išli kroz nju (ako znaš)?

----------


## željkica

lina bravo, bit će to sve dobro!

ovdje kod nas tako kiše lije i sve je bljak , ja za svoju bebu još nisam ništa kupila al dogovorili smo se ja i mm da iza sljedećeg pregleda krećemo a to je tek krajem mjeseca!

----------


## vatra86

Cure.samo cu kratko..od nocas iz mene kao iz kabla curi + kontrakcije.. Dobila spasmex i antibiotik opet jer sam u bolnici pokupila i e.coli.. Tako da sam opet u bolnici, a i nekako sigurnija sam..beba je dobro.. Puse

----------


## Muma

*linalena* super da je prošlo  :Love:  Sad odmori.
*bubimitka*  :fige:  za  briseve i UK. Kad će biti nalaz?
I ja od sutra krećem s trudničkim tečajem, baš se veselim!  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

o bože vatra  :Love:  drži se čuvaj se ,ma neka si ti u bolnici na sigurno , ma di još i e.coli! :voodoo:

----------


## Muma

Jao *vatra* pa kud još sad i ovo?! Nikako mira kod tebe. Drži se! Najbitnije je da je bebica u redu. Samo misli pozitivno i nek što prije riješe tu beštiju.  :voodoo:   :Love:

----------


## linalena

> *lina* bitno da je prošlo... sad lezi i odmaraj.
> jesu ti stavili flaster na mjesto uboda? meni su objasnili da ga držim do nakon tuširanja i da ga onda skinem i bacim.
> doktora bolje da ne komentiram  nikad mi neće biti jasno kako se mogu tako ponašati prema ženi koja dolazi na tako osjetljiv postupak.
> dali su ti uspjeli obići posteljicu prilikom uboda ili su išli kroz nju (ako znaš)?


za flaster - ne, nisam ga dobila
a ovo drugo ne znam, čini mi se da nije kroz posteljicu jer je nekaj rekao

Vatra ajoj pa kako sad e.coli, stvarno za poluditi. drž se i čujemo se

----------


## snupi

vatra drži se i  nek tak bestija ode sto prije, jedi brusnice! Lina kaj je to za "nježnog doktora"? Sad ii lezi i odmaraj sigurno je bilo stresno?

----------


## ljubilica

*vatra*  :Love:  sam se drži i izdrži sve to!!!!!!! javljaj nam se...

----------


## innu

Ma vatra, pa šta je to sad, nemam riječi, misli to tebe više pustit na miru!? Drži se...

----------


## Blekonja

> Cure.samo cu kratko..od nocas iz mene kao iz kabla curi + kontrakcije.. Dobila spasmex i antibiotik opet jer sam u bolnici pokupila i e.coli.. Tako da sam opet u bolnici, a i nekako sigurnija sam..beba je dobro.. Puse



o bože dragi, čuvaj se, stvarno te se dohvatilo!

cure pozz svima  :Kiss:

----------


## sretna 1506

> Cure.samo cu kratko..od nocas iz mene kao iz kabla curi + kontrakcije.. Dobila spasmex i antibiotik opet jer sam u bolnici pokupila i e.coli.. Tako da sam opet u bolnici, a i nekako sigurnija sam..beba je dobro.. Puse


O moj Bože,pa kako to,šta kažu dr., od čega tako obilno krvarenje,jel opet hematom ili? Ne vjerujem da je od e.colli.Drži se,svi mislimo i molimo se za tebe i bebicu.

----------


## vatra86

To obilno krvarenje je od posteljice koja je preko usca, e.coli nema veze s tim..mislim da sad ide manje nego jutros.. A jos sam i bolove imala..fuj fuj..is, is sve te gadurije..

----------


## Ginger

Ajme vatra, cuvaj se ~~~~~~~

Lina fuj za doca, a ti odmaraj

Bubimitka uzivaj dok te tetose

Muma, vec? Brzo doslo, ha? Najbolje ce biti kad bude Erika

Pusa svima

----------


## nov@

Najprije ~~~~~~~ svima kome treba
*vatra86* drž se ~~~~~~~
*muma* uživajte na tečaju  :Smile: 
*linalena* jesi nabasala na krasnog doktora :drek: 

Mi obavili pregled, izgleda da imamo curu!  :Zaljubljen: 
Veli dr da smo veliki - 350gr  na 19+5tt, sve je super, vrtila se i okretala na sve strane a lupka me vec 3 sata svako malo, uzbuđena je ko i mama  :Very Happy: 
Jedino sam dobila vaginalete zbog iscjetka, u petak kontrola ako ne prestane... a briseve kad joj spomenem ko da nije ni čula  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Kolko uopće košta ako ih želim sama platiti?

----------


## Ginger

nov@ jeeee za curku!!
 jel ti to imas istu dr ko i Muma?

----------


## nov@

> nov@ jeeee za curku!!
>  jel ti to imas istu dr ko i Muma?


Nemamo istog dr. Pitaš zbog briseva?  :Laughing: 
A kaj se tiče iscjetka, pa nije normalno u trudnoći sve kaj je bez mirisa i ne izaziva nikakve nelagode?

----------


## Ginger

Je, zbog briseva pitam
Pa ne znam za iscjedak, meni je dosta obilan, a brisevi, papa i ostalo uredni...
Tesko je ovak napisati, je li to ok, ali da, u trudnocu je to poprilicno pojacano....

----------


## jejja

Vatra  :Love:  samo nek je bebolino dobro, ti mi se drzi i ne dopusti da te depra lovi, samo vjeruj da ce sve biti ok.. ljubim te mića

----------


## Muma

*Ginger* da, već je i to došlo. Piše da se krene oko 30tt, prvi utorak u mjesecu, a to je sad...
*nov@* kao prvo, bravo za cuku!!!! (znam da si to priželjkivala  :Wink: ) A drugo, zar i ti sine Brute?  :Laughing:  Ne razumijem zašto to ne rade a trebali bi.  :voodoo:  Za cijenu bolje ne pitaj - 700-1000kn! Clamidia je oko 400, ureaplasma oko 200 a aerobi oko 150 + po 50kn za svaki bris...takve sam cijene našla na netu, eventualno može malo varirati od klinike do klinike.
Ni meni nije jasno čemu te vaginalete za iscjetke, pa koliko znam, normalan je bijeli iscjedak...ono "bez boje, mirisa i okusa"  :Laughing:  Ja ga imam tjednima, i svaki put mi zabilježi u trudničku knjižicu da ga imam ali nikome ništa. Ali s druge strane, njoj su i brisevi, krvna slika, cervikometrija nevažne...pa bi se dalo raspravljati.

----------


## linalena

evo naših mjera danas 16+5

BPD 3,67
AC 11,91
FL 2,52
TT 203g

kada gledam po http://web.potpomognutaoplodnja.info...-mpo&Itemid=77 sve je kako treba

----------


## željkica

*nov@*  :Very Happy:  za curu!!!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ajme Vatra nemam rijeci, stvarno je vrijeme da te napuste ti problemi i da napokon uzivas....
Linalena za dobar nalaz ~~~~~~~~~~ I sad odmaraj i miruj....

Meni isto nije jasno to s tim iscjetkom, i ja dobila 3 vaginalete a takodjer bez boje, mirisa i okusa  :Wink: 
Mozda ono bolje sprijeciti nego lijeciti?!?
Meni nalazi briseva za 3-5 dana... I urinokultura ne znam kada, a bhsb sutra... Bas me to sad nervira, trudnoca mi bila do petka za pozeljeti, sad ce mi za kaznu naci nesto... Znam da jadikujem bezveze, ali tako mi lakse (a i dosadno mi je)..

Cure sa stvarnim "problemima" cuvajte se  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

> linalena super za pregled i sve, iako je doktor bio tako "ljubazan"
> 
> corina, gdje ćete na tečaj?


Idemo na tečaj što bude u bolnici. Kod nas u Zadru dođe 200kn i ide se dva puta tjedno kroz mjesec dana.

----------


## corinaII

Vatra draga joj ma baš te snašlo sve... čuvaj se :Love:

----------


## linalena

Meni je iscjedak stalno skoro tu, najčešće je samo vodenasti bez mirisa , nekada bude lagano žutkasti a nekada bude i kremasto bijeli. Čak i kada piškim kap tog ko kremica kapne u vode pa se onak razilazi, ajme o čemu mi sve pričama - stvarno seciramo u najodvartnije detalje. Uglavnom se bar jednom na dan presvlačim a znam se i oprat i posušiti sa ručnikom, jer me frka tolike stalne vlage koja je najdraža bakterijama za razvoj, naravno uz kisik

----------


## tonkica

Vatra stvarno te neće pusti, ali bitno da je bebe dobro, proći će to samo miruj.
Ja od početka imam iscjedak i rekla sam doktorici i vidila je da imam gljivice i stalno sam na vaginaletama, ali iscjedak zna biti i normalan da nije nista kažu da je to normalno u trudnoci.

----------


## Bluebella

evo me doma s tečaja za trudnice.... danas prvi dan pričali o trudnoći i porodu. kad je doktorica pričala o porodu došlo mi je loše, mislila sam da ću u nesvjest pasti kad je to sve opisivala pa je bilo u glavi "nemoj misliti na torticu"... uglavnom.... sad si stalno vrtim slike kako bi divno bilo da se malac okrene na zadak i da idem na carski.
umjesto se ohrabrim ja pala.. jbg... moram se vratiti na svoj početni zen!

----------


## tigrical

Vatra, da li znaš koliko ti je posteljica preko ušća maternice? Meni je danas na pregledu dr. rekla da mi je 2 cm.
linalena, super nalaz/pregled.
Bluebella, uh...a znaš da je to tako individualno, nemoj misliti na torticu...

----------


## Vrci

Meni se čini da i sve te silne vaginalete nisu isto tako bezveze. I ja imam nekad jači, nekad slabiji iscjedak. Nema miris, nema grudice. Nekad je bijel, nekad proziran, nekad žućkast. Nisam ništa doktoru rekla, niti je on što komentirao kod pregleda. Ne svrbi me, ne peče... Mislim da nekad stvarno pretjeruju oko svega. 
Čitala sam na netu da je to u trudnoći normalno jer se tako tijelo dolje čisti


vatra, znam da je teško, ali u bolnici si možda najsigurnija. Glavno da je beba dobro

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure
vatra drzi se dan po dan izgurace se.
ja sinoc spala sa nogu cijeli grad obisla probala preko 20 teksas hlaca da mi nista se nije svidjelo, i na kraju da ne odemo kuci praznih ruku kupili trenerku.
interesuje me jedna stvar jel se isplati kupovati hlace koje su taman oko kukova i struka, odnosno ubi me razmisljanje sta ako kupim taman hlace a udebljam se tj. nemam pojma koliko se deblja i dali se puno debljaju noge i kukovi. ako ima koja starija tj veca trudnica savjet bio bi od koristi.

----------


## Ginger

Jutro!
Evo kafica, caj, kakao....

----------


## nov@

Jutro! Može čaj danas da se malo ugrijemo, tak je hladnoooo, pa kud se ta zima toliko žuri?  :Sad:

----------


## linalena

Jutro i Ginger hvala na kavici, mmm baš paše

Boss ja sam tako razmišljajujući kupila broj veće hlače i sada mi padaju, stalno ih lovim ili moram staviti remen a kako remen ide nekako ukoso ispod trbuha svi moji remeni su naknap. VišViš asd sam se sjetila da maznem kojeg mužu, al pa niasm na to spala.....
Meni se izgleda ta sva kilaža lovi u i oko trbuha, čak nekako da mi se skuplja gore kod želudca pa asm baš fino napuhana

Naspavala se super, jedino kaj me još od sinoć glava bolila pa opet pred jutro

Nov@ za curicu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  a za zimu je istina baš se žuri, nama od jučer grije toplana

----------


## alma_itd

*Vatra* kako si danas? Koji si TT? I kod mene je bila placenta previa pa znam kroz sta prolazis. Pogusaj se zavezati za krevet i gurati dan po dan. Kod mene je krvarenje pocelo tek u 28tt ,mislim da je kod tebe manja trudnoca. Sve se dobro zavrsilo hvala Bogu,nadam se da ce se i kod tebe kontrakcije smiriti. :Love:

----------


## linalena

Alma Vatra i ja smo u dan iste, 16+6

----------


## alma_itd

Onda se nadam da ce se posteljica podici prema gore,jos je mala trudnoca,ima velike sanse. Meni je dijagnosticirana placenta previa u 18 tt i date instrukcije sta smijem i ne smijem,sto ja naravno nisam postovala do 28tt,a onda sam zavrsila u bolnici i to me je i spasilo. Svim trudnicama saljem veeeeeliki :Love:  Lijepo vas je citati :Grin:

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam kupila samo trudničke hlače svog broja. Znači dolje su uske, a trbuh ima onaj nastavak. Jučer su mi baš na poslu rekli da sam se udebljala samo u trbuhu, da imam tanašne nogice  :Laughing: 
Mislim da kažu da već pred kraj trudnoće možeš dobiti težinu svugdje, ali da to često bude samo voda i naotečenost

----------


## vatra86

Bok cure..evo jutros nema izljeva ni kontrakcija, samo me boli kao jajnici, mozda se siri maternica pa i ovo da prestane....

----------


## Muma

Jutro cure!
Javila se *tina29*...ne može na internet na mobu. Kaže da je bila kod anesteziologa, nude spinalnu i krajem tjedna ili eventualno početkom slijedećeg planiraju CR. Pretpostavljaju da je mali oko 4kg pa se malo uplašila. Čeka uzv. Sve vas pozdravlja, naročito *vatru*..*vatra* drž' se!

----------


## ljubilica

I ja sam jucer s nasom *Tinom29* popila kavicu i bas smo se lijepo ispricale. Ni ja nikad nebi rekla da bebac ima cca 4kg ali vidjet cemo kad stigne Patrik  :Zaljubljen: 
*Vatra* hvala bogu da je sad sve cisto. Nek tako i ostane  :fige:

----------


## KLARA31

ljubilica predivan potpis!

----------


## sretna 1506

> dobro jutro cure
> vatra drzi se dan po dan izgurace se.
> ja sinoc spala sa nogu cijeli grad obisla probala preko 20 teksas hlaca da mi nista se nije svidjelo, i na kraju da ne odemo kuci praznih ruku kupili trenerku.
> interesuje me jedna stvar jel se isplati kupovati hlace koje su taman oko kukova i struka, odnosno ubi me razmisljanje sta ako kupim taman hlace a udebljam se tj. nemam pojma koliko se deblja i dali se puno debljaju noge i kukovi. ako ima koja starija tj veca trudnica savjet bio bi od koristi.


Ne isplati ti se ništa kupovati  osim tajce ili trenerku,ja sam se totalno zjb jer sam u trudnoći i nakon poroda kupovala robu 40-42 i ubrzo se vratila na vel. 36-38,a dobila nekih 17 kila uglavnom bokovi i izgledala baš ok,normalno.

----------


## boss

sretna 1516 hvala na savjetu , uzela sam trudnicku trenerku al sam mislila i hlace jedne toplije za izlaska za zime al se bas dvoumim da li da uzmem vece sa nadom da cu se udebljati ili da uzmem knap sada pa sa strahom da za mjesec dva necu moci obuci . trenerka jeste najbolja al ipak za grada i za kontrola malo da se mogu dotjerati da izgledam koliko toliko pristojno.

----------


## željkica

*boss* ja sam u H&M kupila hlače malo nakon šta sam ostala trudna rebe svoj broj i još ih nosim i crne hlače veći br jer sam mislila da ću se udebljat i velike su mi , mislim da ti je najbolje kupit gege i tunike/haljine , baš sam neki dan kupila gege baš za trudnice.

----------


## Vrci

Uf ja ne bih mogla tajice/tunike. Jako sam zimogrozna, još smo mi tu u zg na većoj hladnoći. Kad padne snijeg...brrr

Hlače sam lakše kupila nego majice, sva sam obrnuta  :Laughing:

----------


## linalena

da meni tajce sAMo za po kući, čim je zahladilo van nejdem bez trapki a kada rano ujutro idem šetati pese onda preko tajci navučem trapke tak bude hladno na otvorenom

Meni eto prošlo 24 sata od amnio, kada se mogu opustiti i biti sigurna da nema više mogućnosti komplikacija. Samo mi je jutros jako kratko trajao onaj menga osjećaj i inače sve po starom, osjećam kako me koža sastrane steže

----------


## vatra86

Ja volim tajice/tunike, kupila sam si jos lani zimske tajice imaju postavu ful toplu i mekanu i haljinice imam vunene..tako to ce mi biti za vani a za doma imam trenirke...
Evo i dalje suho, jedino je bilo malo sluzavo krvavo kad sam kakala... he he..
Puse svima... Tina tebi ooogromna pusa i da ne moras puno cekati da se mazis sa sinekom..

----------


## linalena

takve bi ja neke ali mi teško naći no nisam se ni trudila baš previše
Trebala bi baš trudničke jel me ako spustim pojas ispod trbuha baš žulja po šavu i to dosta neugodno. Zapravo možda da kupim obične i onaj samo trudnički pojas pa zamolim krojačicu da to nekako spoji i da makne originalnu pasicu??

----------


## vatra86

Ja sam ih nasla u Mulleru u kopru

----------


## željkica

mislim da ih ima u dm-a odnosno dobit će kad zahladi bar je lani bilo.

----------


## Muma

Evo mene s tečaja, baš je bilo lijepo!  :Smile: 
Trudničkih tajica je bilo u H&M-u po nekih 75kn koliko znam, ali nisu bile debele zimske. Ja najviše volim zimi neke vunene haljine, tunike, tajice, lijepe štramplice, dolje čizme....
Šaljem puse curama u bolnici!!!

----------


## vatra86

MuMa i ja volim takve kombinacije...  :Kiss:  i vama..

----------


## željkica

i meni je to super uglavnom i jesam u tome zimi.
*Muma* jel ideš sama na tečaj ili ti i muž ide? ja bi isto išla al mm nije u mogućnosti ić.

*vatra,tina,bubimitka*  :Kiss:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Pusa i vama svima od cura iz bolnice  :Wink:

----------


## Muma

Ide i muž. Danas je bio doktor, pričao o porodu, ali bez ružnih stvari....faze poroda, načini poroda, lijekovi koji se eventualno daju, sve što nudi VŽ rodilište, što očekivati itd itd... Komplikacije će biti kasnije. Dobro da je tako ispalo za prvi susret. Nadam se da *Bluebella* uspješno pronalazi svoj izgubljen zen  :Laughing: .

----------


## Bluebella

> Ide i muž. Danas je bio doktor, pričao o porodu, ali bez ružnih stvari....faze poroda, načini poroda, lijekovi koji se eventualno daju, sve što nudi VŽ rodilište, što očekivati itd itd... Komplikacije će biti kasnije. Dobro da je tako ispalo za prvi susret. Nadam se da *Bluebella* uspješno pronalazi svoj izgubljen zen .


baš se vratila sa predavanja, danas je bio i dragi sa mnom. uglavnom tema je bila cijepljenje beba i nakon toga je anesteziologinja pričala o epiduralnoj. 
uglavnom, vratila sam djelomično svoj zen, aneseziologinja mi je vratila optimizam za porod bez puno boli  :Grin:  
sutra se priča o komplikacijama u porodu....

----------


## corinaII

Evo i mene s tečaja. Danas bio prvi sat. Muž bio samnom. Predavanja bila ukratko o platnenim pelenama i općenito o trudnoci i porodu u biti kao neki uvod u slijedeca predavanja. U četvrtak idemo opet  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

sad ne mogu spavati, nejde i nejde
pa bole koljena pa se ne mogu namjestiti pa mi se piša i u krug
sada sam zaključila da koliko god bila žedna ne pijem više

----------


## Bluebella

> sad ne mogu spavati, nejde i nejde
> pa bole koljena pa se ne mogu namjestiti pa mi se piša i u krug
> sada sam zaključila da koliko god bila žedna ne pijem više


nisi jedina.... i ja budna, bez ikakve naznake da bi mi se skoro moglo spavati...
malac skače u trbuhu, uznemirila ga je tema o dr.R koji ga je spasio hematoma.. osjeti to moj mali miš, napadnut je njegov spasitelj  :Laughing:  joj pišem gluposti.. odoh pod tuš i naliti na sebe litru bademovog ulja....

----------


## linalena

5:15 i budna, malo toplog čaja pa možda i natrag u krpe

U ned i pon jela sarmu, jučer govedinu s paradajz sosom i krumpirom i ajme kaj su mi navečer radili vjetrovi. Strašno sam bila napuhana pa nikako zaspat. Čini mi se da me u trudnoći sve ili napuhava ili izaziva žgaravicu. E da ili su žganci, možda da si njih danas skuham pa udrim čitav dan žganci i mlijeko i malo žlemanja crijeva :Laughing:

----------


## Muma

Jutarce! Primam narudžbe za napitke!  :Coffee: 
*Bluebella*, *Corina* kako često ste na tečaju? Kod nas je jednom tjedno, 4 puta i to je to. Vidim da se to *Bluebella* tješiš s epiduralnom, nama je doktor rekao da ne računamo na nju, daje se u nekih 5% slučajeva - glavni razlog = nema dostupnog anesteziologa u svakom trenu, a naročito u noći. Super!  :rock: 
Ajde da se malo žalim, nisam dugo  :Laughing:  izgleda da sad osjećam čari podizanja maternice, ošita i ostalih organa. Tiska me želudac da ne mogu krenuti ni doručkovati. Sad mi je jasna shema 5-6 manjih obroka dnevno, a do sad čudila kako bi to sve trebalo točno funkcionirati (odnosno kud da to sve smjestim) s obzirom da se pošteno najedem za doručak, ručak i večeru....sad mi je jasno  :Idea: 
*Tina*, *vatra*, *Bubimitka*  :Love: 
Kako stojimo s pregledima danas? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bluebella

Jutro svima... ja jos u krevetu, zaspala oko tri i vec budna...

Muma, moj tečaj traje tjedan dana od 18 do 20h i zaista se puno korisnih informacij cuje. Danas je tema komplikacije i intervencije u porodu. Tecj se placa 300kn i nije obavezan ni za mamu ni za tatu (ukoliko zeli biti na porodu).


Cure u bolnicama kako ste?

----------


## Ginger

Jutroooo

Muma, ja bi kaficu, tursku, jaku, s malo mlijeka i malo secera  :Smile: 
Nisam zahtjevna, kaj ne? Al ostalo ne priznam za kavu...
Uh, znam kak je to za zeludac...
Ja od jucer nekako ne mogu do zraka...ne znam zasto

Nespavalice, nadam se da pajkite snom pravednika...

Odoh se sad obilno nadoruckovati pa put pod noge...

----------


## linalena

Jutro svima, Muma meni dupla kava i nekaj za pojest, npr torta od čokolade

Baš ste mi cure zanimljive s tim tečajevima, jel to idete u bolnice gdje ćete roditi ili u DZ? I u kada se to ide, potkraj trudnoće?

Muma jel da se jedne tegobe zamjene s drugima, iskreno ja jedva čekam da mi malo stisne želudac možda mi se smanji apetit, jer ovako luduje samo kaj mi je dva dana normalan onda opet poludi

Bluebella kaj su tebi rekli nakon amnio, nakon koliko je gotova mogućnost komplikacija? 

Curkama u bolnicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Vatrice, Tina29, Bubimitka

Gdje nam je Tigrical? 

Tko je sve za platnene pelene?

eto hrpa tema, sada brbljat

----------


## Ginger

Muma, sto se tice anesteziologa, imaju oni dezurnog i po noci
Znam iz iskustva, jer je moj planirani carski zavrsio kao hitni usred noci + je bio vikend i praznik...
Al ne zele ga zvati za epiduralne, to je sigurno
Zapravo, jedva ju daju u po danu...
Zato drip i dolantin dijele sakom i kapom

Bbella, onda danas nabaci dupli zen
Meni je taj dio na tecaju bio koma...

----------


## Bluebella

Lina tečaj je u vinogradskoj bolnici, tamo planiram roditi. Koliko sam skuzila sve su cure trudne otprilike kao i ja, oko 30tjedana, tu smo negdje.
Tečajeve imas i po domovima zdravlja i besplatni su.

Meni je dr. Kos rekao su prva 24 do 48h nakon amnio moguce komplikacije, nakom toga su jako rijetke, ali da su cak i do tri tjedna nakon ac moguće.

----------


## Muma

Evo narudžbe zaprimljene, sve se kuha. Po tortu moram do slastičarne pošto sam dobila uputu zanemariti taj hobi.
Naš tečaj je u bolnici, 300kn. Pošto je jednom tjedno kažu da se krene oko 30tt.
Pelene - prvi mjesec sam ipak odlučila jednokratne, dok se ne snađemo i uhvatimo kakvu takvu rutinu, a poslije planiram platnene. Ostale?

----------


## Ginger

Uf, lina, apetit - ne spominji, slona bi mogla pojesti

Platnene - ja sam zaljubljenik  :Smile: 
Vec smo pisali, a procackajte si i teme nize na forumu
Moje curke su bile u platnenim, a i ova ce

----------


## Ginger

Ah da, ja sam platnene koristila nakon sto je otpao pupak
Iako nije frka ni prije

Upravo sam pojela dva topla sendvica i dvije snite kruha s maslacem i pekmezom (kruh i pekmez domaci)
I mislim si kaj bi jos...toliko o apetitu...

----------


## linalena

moram si kupiti onaj preklopni toster

tako i ja mislim na početku koji tjedan jednokratne a onda platnene, sve sam iščitaval onu temu pa čak i o platnenim uloščima za nas pa me i to kopka.

----------


## Bluebella

Mogla bi se i ja pokrenuti iz kreveta i napravit si dorucak... ajme sto sam ljena, da mi barem netko donese u krenet, a nema tko..

Mi cemo isto platnene nakon sto se uhodamo, mislim da smo vec pisali nedavno o pelenama. Meni se svidja sistem koji imaju G nappies sa biorazgradivim uloskom koji se baca, naravno postoji verzija i sa platnenim uloskom...

----------


## željkica

muma i ja bi tursku kavu ako je još ostalo a i gladna sam al nema friškog kruha i nema ko donit friški  :Sad: 

šta se tiče pelena ja ču koristit jednokratne.

Cure u bolnicama kako ste?

----------


## corinaII

Dobro jutro drage moje  :Smile: 
Zahladilo i kod nas, baš je fino burica nam puše.
Ja sam krenula na tečaj sad dok jos nisu počele velike kiše i zima ( u 25tt). Na tečaj idem u zadarsku bolnicu. Cijena je 200kn za mene i muža i traje mjesec dana tj. Dva puta tjedno sve skupa 8 puta.

Platnene pelene- ehhhh i ja se mislim da prvih mjesec dva koristim jednokratne dok se ne snađem s bebicom, pa bi onda kombinirala jednokratne i pp. Rodina pusa mi se čine dobre, ali za početak bi naručila 5 komada da vidim dali to meni odgovara pa bi ih polako nadopunjavala.

----------


## nov@

Dobro jutro, kod mene toplo - grijem od jutra na veliko  :Smile:  Vidim da je vani vedro pa se nadam da sam poslijepodne čim sunce malo ugrije ja na dvorištu.
Vidim počele ste s tečajevima, super, jedva čekam da mi krenemo.
A kaj se tiče pelena, za početak mi ćemo jednokratne a kasnije kad zatopli isprobat ćemo i platnene. Neznam kak se ponašaju te platnene tj  zaštitne gaće gore, ako to bude propuštalo na sve stane rađe ću po zimi jednokratne. 
Nemogu suditi, kad isprobamo budemo odlučili...

Kaj se tiče onih mojih vaginaleta koje mi je gin uvalila, svaki drugi dan po jednu...prije njih ja nisam nist primjetila a danas mi izgleda ko da je pojačan iscjedak sa bijelim nakupinama(nije tableta, ona je vec izašla  :Smile:  )....ajme...do petka potrošim to i zovem je...
i druga stvar...za mm mi nije ništ dala...koji je smisao mene liječiti a njega ne...opet je moram zvati... :cupakosu:

----------


## linalena

> i druga stvar...za mm mi nije ništ dala...koji je smisao mene liječiti a njega ne...opet je moram zvati...


valjda pretpostavlja da ne treba jer od sexa niš  :Cool:

----------


## nov@

> valjda pretpostavlja da ne treba jer od sexa niš


hahaha vjerovatno je zaboravila da nemamo zabranu - zato se ja brinem i za njega  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## vatra86

Jutro, nadam se da su ostale cure u bolnicama bolje od mene.. 
Oko 1 u noci me probudile kontrakcije i krvarenje I opet dobila spasmex u infuziji,normabel 4mg i paracetamol u infuziji. Sad je bolje..ali ja sam štufa ovoga.. nitko ne zna od cega je to, pokrivena sam sa svim mogucim lijekovima...

Kod na u OB Pula, tecaj traje 3 dana i besplatan je...

----------


## Vrci

Ja ću isto jednokratne pelene, ali za razliku od vas, za stalno. Čitala sam puno o platnenima, i ne znam... ne bih, iako su bolje. Kao prvo, mi sve tako peremo na 90, njih se preporuča na 60, pa mi je to prvi minus.
Al možda se i predomislim

----------


## Ginger

Joj vatra  :Sad:  pa kod opet
Puuuno ~~~~~~~~ da se sve konacno smiri

Ne propustaju zastitne gace nista, samo ti pelene ne smiju viriti van
Moje curke su rodjene u jesen i dvije zime su bile u platnenim
Da me krivo ne shvatite, nikog ne nagovaram, samo hocu napomenuti da platnene nisu nikakav bauk

----------


## Ginger

Vrci, ja svoje perem nekad na 60, nekad na 90 i dalje su super
Al na 60 je dovoljno i za ostali ves

----------


## tigrical

Vatra, grlim, ima li tome kraja!

Evo me, čitam vas ali nemam šta pametno dodat. Trudna sam dosta manje od vas pa samo upijam i pratim. Rano mi još za opremu...ali mi se čini da ću morat počet gledat trudničke hlače, sve me stišću i najbolje se osjećam u tajcama. Ušli u 14 tjedan, bila na pregledu, beba sve 5, dr. se čini da je dečko ali nismo potvrdili... Potvrđeno je da mi je posteljica dosta nisko, kaže mi dr. da mirujem (šta god to značilo) i kontrola za tri tjedna da vidimo da li se diže.
Što se pelena tiče čitam sve o platnenima i planiram ih koristiti.

----------


## spodoba

Princeza Lea se rodila 1.10 u 12:12 ekspresno..tri sata opakih trudova (prvi porod je bio laksi..haha)
Cura je 3670g i 56cm..
Jos uvijek nemrem vjerovati..nakon 4 godine fighta, od toga 2 godine u MPO vodama..zelim vam ovu srecu! ♥

----------


## Bluebella

*spodoba* čestitke na maloj princezi  :Very Happy:  i bravo za hrabru mamu koja je vjerovala i nadala se i dočekala svoju curicu  :Heart:

----------


## žužy

Draga *spodoba*,čestitam ti na tvojoj tolko čekanoj srečici  :Klap:  A princezi Lei želim najljepšu dobrodošlicu na ovaj svijet!
Da ne zaboravimo i tatu naravno  :pivo: 
sječam te se od lani,kad smo muku mučile u isto vrijeme...

----------


## snupi

Spodobo cestitam na maloj princeti! LIna ja ti poklonim toster moj stoji za ukras u  špajzi! Ja mislim koristiti isto platnene. danas sam u pola 7 na kontroli  postoji mogucnost da pitam dra  tko spava ispod moga srca smjeska ili smjeskic, jos je mm moram dogovoriiti, cure koje ste u bolnicama velika pusa!!

----------


## hrki

Spodoba,iskrene čestitke.Lea dobro nam došla!

----------


## željkica

*Spodoba,*iskrene čestitke!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Vrci

Spodoba, čestitke na velikoj curi  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljubilica

*Spodoba* - divno  :Zaljubljen:  čestitam

----------


## bubekica

*spodoba* iskrene cestitke!  :Very Happy:

----------


## innu

> Princeza Lea se rodila 1.10 u 12:12 ekspresno..tri sata opakih trudova (prvi porod je bio laksi..haha)
> Cura je 3670g i 56cm..
> Jos uvijek nemrem vjerovati..nakon 4 godine fighta, od toga 2 godine u MPO vodama..zelim vam ovu srecu! ♥


Čestitke na princezi :Zaljubljen: 
tigrical, he, he, još jedan klipan  :Heart:  ma neka nam je živ i zdrav!

----------


## nov@

*spodoba* čestitke na princezi, uživajte! 


Imam pitanje,se smiju u trodnoći piti lactogyn kapsule? Ništ ne piše...

----------


## tigrical

Princeza Lea!!! Cestitam!
Innu, u Ri se ove godine rade jajani...

----------


## marijakr

Spodoba cestitke :Smile: 
Mi imamo jednokratne pelene,nikad mi nije ni palo na pamet da imam platnene.
Jucer me moja mala svega ukakala dok sam ju presvlacila,zamazala je i platnenu pelenu i rucnik i benkicu. Namocila sam to sinoc i bas sam sad vadila iz vesmasine,prano je sa arijelom na 60 i nije otislo. Moram to bas opkuhavati na 90 tako da bas neznam kako to onda sve prolazi na 60.

----------


## Muma

*spodoba* čestitam tebi i tatici na princezi Lei! Nek je vesela i zdrava djevojčica!  :Very Happy: 
*snupi* ajde ajde ajdeeeee, hoćemo mi znati spol (tko tebe pita  :Laughing: )! U svakom slučaju, uživaj nauzv-u!
Samo da prijavim, iduću srijedu imam cervikometriju (hvala *snupi*), tako da ću napokon znati pravo stanje dolje... :rock:

----------


## corinaII

Spodoba čestitke  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

Spodoba čestitke tebi i tm i dobrodošlica Lei!

----------


## vatra86

Spodoba cestitke!

Cure na pregledima donesite lijepe vijesti

Cure u bolnicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~ i meni..

Muma meni ovdje u bolnici svaki put mjere cervix, mislim da je u petak pisalo 37 mm ako je to to i oblik slova T.

Lina pa mi danas 17+0 tt!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tina29

Ej curke evo me napokon.spodoba cestitke od srca.ja cekam vjerojatno dr tjedan carski.bebo je procjenjen negdje oko 3400-3700,ali nije veci.orkrili mi i septum danas na uzv pa.ce mi to uklonit odmah.eto svasta nesto.vatra drzi se..puse.javim se kad cu moci,hvala svima na ljepim zeljama i veliki pozz i puse svima.

----------


## linalena

kaj nam Snupi ima pregled tek navečer u pol 7? joj ko će to izdržati, samo će popraviti rasploženje ako prijavi spol
  Spodoba da i tu čestitiam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , sada imaš dvije sekice, dramu queen i bebu mazu , samo neka ste što skorije domeka

----------


## Bubimitka81

Spodoba cestitam na curici  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tina29

Bubimitka kak si mi ti?nemogu preko moba sve popratit. Snupi cekamo vijest!!! Linalena kak je prosla amnio,sigurna sam da si bila hrabra.kad su nalazi?ma sve ce to biti super,saljem ti velike puse.muma hvala na izvjestaju.. :Smile:  puse svima.

----------


## snupi

Evo Bareki 90% da cekamo pisuljicu, sakrila  spol sa koljenima, ima duge ruke i noge!!

----------


## snupi

Sve je ok  danas je 16+2 a po uzv 17 tjedana, iduci tjedan ponovno ogtt i  uk!!

----------


## Zima77

Spodoba čestitke na princezi a naše curke u bolnicama strpljivo i sretno

----------


## linalena

jeeee Snupi ima curicu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  koliko je sada težina, jel su procijenili?  Kaj ti već opet radiš OGGT, ja još ni jednom.

Tina sve je uredu, eto već ide treći dan nakon i sve je OK, možda 2-3 puta lagani menga-osjećaj ili dole pritisak. Rezultati za 4-5 tjedna no nadamo se ranije a onda je kod mene 100% cura ili dečko

Danas mi je mm pričao da je razgovarao s našim kumom i ovaj mu je sada iskreno rekao da su s drugom curom radili amnio, doduše dosta kasno jer su nalaze dobili tek u 24tt i da je taj nalaz pokazao Down a malena je rođena savršena

----------


## Vrci

Ma daj, kako amnio pokazala krivo? Jel neka greška bila? To mi skroz čudno...

----------


## vatra86

Snupi super da vec znate spol, ja necu ni pitati jos dok traju ove agonije...opet sam na infuziji i spasmexu.. Stvarno se ne nadzire kraj, ovo je vec 3 dan da mi daju spasmex..

----------


## Bluebella

> Danas mi je mm pričao da je razgovarao s našim kumom i ovaj mu je sada iskreno rekao da su s drugom curom radili amnio, doduše dosta kasno jer su nalaze dobili tek u 24tt i da je taj nalaz pokazao Down a malena je rođena savršena


ja u ovo ne vjerujem. koliko znam par može tužiti kliniku zbog takvog lažnog nalaza.
mene je frendicina kuma uvjeravala da je išla na amnio i da joj je krivo pokazala (Down a rodio se zdravi dječak), kad sam ju revoltirana tražila da vidim nalaz pokazala mi je nalaz kombiniranog i rekla da joj je doktor rekao da je to amnio. ljudi ponekad jednostavno ne razumiju o čemu pričaju.

----------


## lovekd

Spodoba,iskrene čestitke na malenoj princezi. Nek joj je dug i sretan život  :Very Happy: 
Eto,a nama nakon prve curke stiže dečkić  :Smile:  Procjenjen na 170g (na 16+2). Snupi,a ja mislila da si ti 1 dan manje od mene (kad ti je tp dan poslije mojeg). Sve super,osim što sam već za članak prsta uloživa. Navodno mi je kod prvog poroda cervix oštećen. (a ja mislila da on "nestane" uslijed otvaranja). Pitat ću privatnog dr na anomaly scanu da mi on to malo bolje pogleda i objasni o čemu se radi. Puse svíma,naročito curama u bolnicama i onima u finalu  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Spodoba cestitam!!!!
I super za porod!

Snupi jeeee za curku!

Lina ogtt se obicno radi od 24-28 tt, osim ako ne postoje neke indikacije, onda se radi ranije
Ja idem za tjedan-dva

----------


## Ginger

I mi danas bili na pregledu, curka je super i na 24tt ima 717 g  :Smile: 
Al se neda lijepo slikati, ispred lica ims rukice, ispruzene nogice i pupkovinu  :Laughing:  
Sramezljivo djetesce, he he
Jos uvijek je u nekom cudnom poprecnom polozaju

----------


## Muma

Jao koliko lijepih vijesti!
*snupi* čestitam na curi! Ipak neće izumrijeti ženski rod kod nas, već treća prijavljena curka ako dobro brojim... :Very Happy: 
*lovekd* baš mi je drago da je dečkić!  :Very Happy:  Sad ćeš imati komplet. Samo mi je žao čuti ovo za cervix.  :Undecided:  I nije ti ništa rekla za to?
*Ginger* A znaš već da je mala lijepa, samo joj pogledaj seke, ne?  :Wink: 
*vatra* šaljem zagrljaje! Držite se vas dvoje  :Kiss: 
*tina* no problem. Drago mi je da nam se sad možeš javiti!

----------


## lovekd

Pogledala me vaginalno uzv-óm (ne radi cervikometriju,pa mi je onak "odokativno"rekla da je cervix ok dužine -cca 4cm). Valjda bude sad malo to popratila. Nije mi jasno kako je to tek sad vidjela,a već mi je to četvrti pregled kod nje od poroda. Kud ti ideš na cervikometriju?

----------


## linalena

Hej jutro komadi,  :Coffee: , malo mi još mozak ne radi pa se javim kasnije

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jutro!!!! Lina hvala na kavici  :Coffee: 

Kod nas sve po starom, osim sto sam se prehladila pa sam sva zacepljena i luuuuuuda sam od nespavanja, kako pada mrak tako mi je muka jer znam da cu se samo izmrcvariti, em se ne mogu namjestiti u bolnickom krevetu, em me grlo boli, a zacepljen nos da ne spominjem (od fizioloske nista koristi)....
Eto sutra tjedan dana kako sam tu, a nitko ne govori do kada...

----------


## linalena

> ja u ovo ne vjerujem. koliko znam par može tužiti kliniku zbog takvog lažnog nalaza.
> mene je frendicina kuma uvjeravala da je išla na amnio i da joj je krivo pokazala (Down a rodio se zdravi dječak), kad sam ju revoltirana tražila da vidim nalaz pokazala mi je nalaz kombiniranog i rekla da joj je doktor rekao da je to amnio. ljudi ponekad jednostavno ne razumiju o čemu pričaju.


ne znam i meni sumnjivo, naravno i ja bi najjrađe vidla nalaz ali nisam u mogućnosti a on tvrdi da je amnio jer da su dugo čekali nalaz. 

lovekd  :Very Happy:  za dečkića
snupi  :Very Happy:  za curicu

Ginger već je to prava cura pa se srami kamere, proći će je to tamo negdje u 16-toj


Bubimitka81  di si ti ono ležeća??? Jel Tina blizu?

----------


## Muma

Jutro drage moje okruglice! 
Kod mene vrući kakao, dođite tko voli (kava mi nekako ne paše više).
Ima netko kestene?  :Laughing:  Slinim za njima još od kad sam se sjetila da dolazi jesen, a kad ono...nitko ništa ne priča a kamo li da mi ispeče. Valjda će se naći netko  :Cekam: 
*lovekd* ajde barem te pogledala s vaginalnim uzv-om. Kad ideš ponovno? Ja sam htjela u Sunce ali ne rade samo cervikometriju, tako da idem kod dr.J. u Ad. Nadam se "dugačkoj" brojčici  :Joggler: 
*Bubimitka* bolje da ti nemaš novih vijesti i da nitko ništa ne priča, nego da strepimo s tobom nad lošim vijestima  :Love:  Jedino ti ova prehlada baš i nije trebala. Nadam se da ti barem daju ekstra čaja. 
*vatra* hoće biti sunca danas?  :Love:  Ti još ne znaš spol? Hoće ti reći?

----------


## željkica

jutro ja ću ipak kavicu,kod nas puše bura malo je zahladilo pa pa kratki rukavi i japankice!

ja sam noćas sanjala svog bebača da je već velik da ima skoro godinu dana imao je u snu plavu ricastu kosu  :Smile:  ali jako veliku glavu pa smo svi bili u šoku  :Shock:

----------


## snupi

jutro nudim kavu, kafucino, nesa mi je ponesalo ,prirodne sokove, danas nikako  da se razbudim a i jos sam pod dojmovima od jucer!

----------


## sybylle

Dobro jutro svima!
Svaki put kad dođem ovdje toliko događanja da je teško sve popratiti  :Smile: 
vatra držim fige da se situacija kod tebe smiri i stabilizira čim prije i da ti ostatak trudnoće prođe čim mirnije i opuštenije
spodoba čestitke na maloj damici!
snupi čestitam i tebi na tvojoj maloj sramežljivici  :Smile:  i lovekd čestitke na još jednom članu ove ovdje nogometne ekipe  :Smile: 
Nadam se da nisam nikog zaboravila.

Meni se moja ekipa počela javljati, sad sam ih osjetila tri dana za redom i nestrpljivo očekujem tih par trenutaka u danu kad mi odluče dati do znanja da su tu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Vrci

Muma  i ja ičekujem kestenje... Još nisu došli kod nas na plac, ali jedva čekam. Doma pečeni na "šparetu", fini...cijela kuća miriši...uf

----------


## linalena

> jutro nudim kavu, *kafucino*, nesa mi je ponesalo ,prirodne sokove, danas nikako  da se razbudim a i jos sam pod dojmovima od jucer!


ja bi to da probam  :Laughing: 




> Muma  i ja ičekujem *kestenje*... Još nisu došli kod nas na plac, ali jedva čekam. Doma pečeni na "šparetu", fini...cijela kuća miriši...uf


idem kod hematologa pa možda kobajagi zbog lošeg parkinga sparkam blizu jedne slastičarne pa zvirnem jel su dobili kesten pire - a ja nemam šporet, samo električnu ploču, da bar imam plin ak već ne drva tako da smo osuđeni na kupovne pečene kestene

konačno dobila pravi laptop nakon kaj sam službeni morala vratiti, vidim čitav ekran a ajme sada bi mogla i igrati igrice na Face ali sam se već odvikla. Al mogu gledati filmove u krevetu na velikom ekranu - sretna ko hmmmm zapravo sam stalno sretna, nekada samo malo sretnija

nadam se da naše drage trudnice u bolnicama mogu isto tako osjetiti sreću uz svu brigu koja ih prati, zato male naše kako da Vas razvedrimo - evo jedne crtice iz mojeg života

Imali smo malu barku pa plovili 3 ljeta, ja ko prava kontinentalka sam jako teško ulazila u more na otvorenom a i to kada bi, niz ljestve sa konopom, malo otplivam stalno s konopom u rukama da mi slučajno barka ne  otpluta, a i morskih pasa me frka. I tako smo bili jednom kod Zelene špilje na Visu i ajd unutra se može uplivati, nije duboko, prekrasno zelenkasto, mir tišina posebno. I tako ja plivam i odjednom skužim da je nekaj ispod mene, neš veliko crno, kaj se miče i ispušta mjehuriće - ajme kak sam brzo plivala, ni ona Ester nije bila brže i elegantnija u zamasima. Kada se krv vratila u mozak shvatih da morski cucak ne ispušta mjehuriće a da je pored vezan brod za ronioce. E da mm pimpek zgleda jako smiješno kada ga gledaš u hladnoj vodi preko maske

----------


## nov@

> Muma  i ja ičekujem kestenje... Još nisu došli kod nas na plac, ali jedva čekam. Doma pečeni na "šparetu", fini...cijela kuća miriši...uf


Znači nema smisla da sutra idem na plac po kestene, mm i ja ih tražimo po trgovinama već par dana, nema nigdje.... a valjda bude skoro.... :Cekam:

----------


## Vrci

Lina super priča...ali došlo mi je da budem u toj spilji. Obožavam more i plivanje, a ove godine nisam bila

nova, da jučer još nije bilo. A ja sam baš u manjem gradu, ljudi koji dolaze na plac žive blizu šuma... Za sad ima samo vrganja i nešto puzica. Uf nikako da dođu.
Zbog tih kestena mi je jako drago da i dalje imamo šparet na drva...

----------


## lovekd

Joooj,i mene hvata volja za kestenima...ima onih ranih,moji ih brali. 
Bubimitka,nek ta smotana prehlada prođe čim prije. A da probaš sa nekim sprejom (tipa Sterimar i slično)?
Vatra,nadam se da je sve ok danas  :Smile: 
Tina,još malo i stiže tvoj mališa  :Smile: 
Sybylle,super za prve pokrete. Moj mališa se meni isto počeo javljati.
Muma,idem tek 4.11.,a bila sam uvjerena da će me radi cerviksa možda naručiti i kaj prije. Al idem u međuvremenu negdje privatno i gotovo. Dr J je meni odličan  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

Kesteni jos nisu fini jer nije stresao mraz, a mi ih doma pecemo u  pecnici u protvanju i ispadnu pre fini, mm je stručnjak za tih ja ih ne jedem puno jer me napuhavaju!

----------


## snupi

Kesteni jos nisu fini jer nije stresao mraz, a mi ih doma pecemo u  pecnici u protvanju i ispadnu pre fini, mm je stručnjak za to ja ih ne jedem puno jer me napuhavaju!

----------


## Muma

A jesam vas sad napalila na te kestene, a nemam ih za ponuditi  :lool:  Još ću dobiti batina.  :drek:  Barem znam da ćete se pohvaliti prvom prilikom kad ih nabavite a ja ću doma i dalje gledati svoj plinski štednjak i nazivati starce da ih tjeram u šumu.
*lovekd* ja idem sad prvi put kod njega, ali znam da je super.

----------


## snupi

muma kestene dođes k nama jesti!!

----------


## linalena

:Teletubbies: kod mene u frigu pol kile kesten pirea iz Vinceka i pol litrea slatkog vrhnje, mislim da je očito da za večeru imam bologneze :Cool: 

A kod hematologa sve OK, nije to neka strašna alergija, terapiju nastavljam a fleke da mažem antihistaminskom kremom. Samo mi je rekao da hitno provjerim željezo, a sada mi se ne da kod moje dokice a znam da neće htjeti napisati uputnicu bez preporuke specijaliste pa čak ni "samo" za željezo

snupi slika je mrak, predivno

----------


## snupi

hvala draga!!

----------


## Kikica1

Kad se radi kombinirani to je koliko sam shvatila vise neka statistika, dosta igraju ulogu godine u dobivanju svih onih 1: x brojeva za rizike. Znam da su nekima nalazi bili grozni pa su radili amnio i ispalo je da je sve ok a znam nazalost i zenu iz Vz koju ginekolog nikad nije poslao ni na kombinirani ni spominjao nekakve rizike pa je na kraju dobila downica. I jos je dozivjela sikaniranja kad je rodila to dijete od strane ginekologa koji ju je porodio. Znam da sam za vrijeme prve trudnoce citala na portalu price jedne mame koja je radila amnio pa je dobila dvojbene nalaze. Tako da rijetkost, ali se nazalost i to desi. Potrazim link pa stavim.

http://www.roda.hr/article/read/yasm...o-amniocentezi

----------


## vatra86

Nikako da se javim danas..stalno neki muving na odjelu jos sam dobila cimu koja sutra ide na inducirani.ugl, danas opet vadili crp koji je 9, ali ipak dobivam antibiotik i opet su mi uveli klinda..eh..ali ono sta je dobro je da sam si danas dijete vidjela na uzv..veeeliko je,femur 27 mm...lipo oko mamino... ipak je vidjela hematom,ne veliki, posteljica se nije digla jos,ali ja osjecam da se sirim..ugl.. dr kaze da je moguce da je maternica tvrda i jos zbog moje konstitucije da maternica radi kontrakcije, pa mi daju infuzije da bude bolje protok kroz nju.. i da ona misli da cemo izgurati do kraja,a ja sa sam rekla da barem jos toliko izdrzimo...

Snupi  :Very Happy:  za curku
E meni je rekla da jos ne kuzi kojeg je spola,ali da misli da je cura,ali da je ne drzim za rijec..

I ja bi kestene!!!

----------


## tigrical

Bravo Vatra, sad mi se to čini konkretnije kad se zna šta je i šta rade.
Ja ne volim kestene...ali zato jedem sve ostalo po cijele dane :Cool:  :Embarassed:

----------


## Muma

*snupi* možeeeeee, za kestene sam na stand-by-u  :Very Happy:  Sad bi trebala reći da ja donesem mošt, ali to ipak nećemo  :Sad: 
*vatra* napokon i koja lijepa vijest! Sve ostalo napisano ću barem u tom postu zanemariti.  :Klap: 
*linalena* ma kesten pire ne priznam  :hand:  Nije to to ako poslije runde kestena nisi sva crna i ne možeš se oprati  :Aparatic:

----------


## Vrci

Ja dugo nisam voljela kesten pire i kuhane kestene. Ali sad mi je i to fino. Ali ipak mi ide: pečeni, kuhani, pire. 
Danas i jučer sam imala želje za čokoladnim mlijekom... popila sveukupno litru. Valjda je malom sad dosta  :Laughing:

----------


## linalena

jutro  :Coffee: , čajek, neki topli komad peciva (nemamam :Sad: )

jel vi vidite to vrijeme vani, pa aute treba strugat tu kod mene, no OK ja nemam tih briga iako sam namjeravala ić u Petrovu po injekcije ali budem u pon

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnje preglede i velik  :Love:  curama u bolnicama i svima onima koje moraju mirovati

----------


## nov@

Dobro jutro! Samo da vas pozdravim u ovo hlaaaaaadno jutro, *linalena* može jedan veliki čajek za mene bez šećera  :Wink: 

Idem obaviti jutarnje dužnosti i polako kod svoje gin po drugu terapiju, izgleda da je Candida u pitanju, ajme sve me strah kak ću se je riješiti...  :Sad:  Izbacila sam sve moguće šećere iz prehrane, nema kolača, kruha, riže, krumpira...vidjet ćemo  :fige: 
I naravno idem usput na plac virnuti dal ima kestena pa javim  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

ja večerala kesten pire al zahebala stvar s lošim šlagom

Jučer sam osjećala nekakv nepoznat pritisak oko mjehura, to je prošlo i sada pak neki osjet oko pupka - kada malo pipkam čini mi se rub maternice više pa možda malo preslaguje crijeva. Ja sam preloša u Anatomiji čovjeka, godinama (OK tamo negdje do 15te) sam vjerovala da je želudac tamo gdje raste salo :škola:

----------


## Muma

Evo i nas!  :Smile: 
*linalena* ima kod mene peciva s višnjama, pa tko voli nek izvoli. Mene toliko tiska želudac da nema šanse da doručkujem. Ne mogu se ni malo nagnuti naprijed jer ću popi..... Za mene bi trudnoća bila najidealnija dijeta da mi je potrebna. Anatomiju mi ne spominji, počet ću povraćati, moj prof s faksa je pred koji mjesec završio u ćuzi, bilo na TV-u...i baš me razveselilo  :Laughing:  (ajme grozna sam  :peace: )
*nov@* javi nam stanje s placa da znam natjerati mm!
Čitam jučer temu kako sve curke dobivaju neke paketiće, poklončiće, promo materijale za trudnice, a ja šipak. Uglavnom, za neznalice, evo linkić barem za nešto http://www.familyservice.hr/paketi.aspx
I jedna jutarnja doza  :Love:  curama u bolnici!

----------


## željkica

jutro,mmmmmmm pecivo s višnjama to jako volim!

ja sam u dm-a predigla paketić,vrećica,dvd s vježbama i knjižica s popustima bezveze, e a u toj knjižici s popustima ja kupon za kremu protiv strija koju sam ja baš kupila pa da mi prodavačica to nije mogla reć jer ona sigurno zna da je na popustu baš me je iznervirala kad sam došla kući.Znam da **** daje jaaaako dobre poklone za blizance baš veliki paket hrane,čajevi,kašice žličice.....a za jednu bebu neznam trebam pročačkat za blizance znam jer su mi nećakinje dobile.

cure u bolnicama  :Kiss:

----------


## Muma

To sam i ja dobila u dm-u. Ali sam prvo pitala da li mogu ispuniti pristupnicu za babybonus za trudnicu. Ispunila podatke i odmah mi je dala knjižicu. Ja ću svakak navaliti na ulje za masažu međice - 30kn jeftinije s kuponom, zašto ne... :Rolling Eyes:  A kad se rodi beba odmah ću ispuniti babybonus za bebu jer su pokloni svakih par mjeseci, od pelena na dalje...

----------


## nov@

Evo mene, na Vž placu nema kestena! Pitam ja jednog prodavača tam da kad će već jednom, veli on da se u EU nesmiju prodavati kesteni. Čak ni brati bez dozvole, navodno su kazne velike. Kaj fakat? :Shock:

----------


## Vrci

Pa ne smiju se ni vrganji brati bez dozvole, pa ih na našem placu ima hrpa. Sumnjam da svaka ona bakica ima dozvolu..ne znam...

Ma sumnjam da se ne smiju prodavati, zašto? To mi skroz nema smisla

----------


## nov@

Ma i meni čudno to....

----------


## tina29

Ej drage moje da vas malo pozdravim! Zeljkice kuma koja mi radi u dm-u kaze da su prije djelili super poklone ali po novom vise ne nego tek kad rodis onda dobijes svasta. Pozz svima,onima doma i onima po bolnicama.cuvajte se i pazite,mazite buse.velike puse od mene i mog misa.

----------


## vatra86

Cure..pozdrav
Evo kod mene noc prosla bez lijekova i bez krvi, jutros malo krvarila ali je bolje..ali
doma ne idem..

Cure u bolnicama kakva je kod vas situacija?

Svima pusa

----------


## Bubimitka81

Evo i moj prijavak iz bolnice  :Smile: 
Kod nas nista novo, osim sto me ova prehlada/viroza dobrano sastavila pa sam koma, sva zacepljena... Dusa mi spava, a ne mogu spavati, nocas sam pola noci "spavala" na sjedecki  :Undecided: 
Pusa svima od nas, mi cekamo da predjemo 37 tt a onda sta bude....

----------


## linalena

opet me zbudila kontrakcija izazvana okretanjem , vruće u krevetu sva sam mokra, morala sam se presvuć. Sad mi se baš čini da je maternica već veća nego kada me prvi put ulovilo, skoro do pupka mi je bilo tvrdo. Ono baš ttvrdo, no brzo je popustilo s time da nije niš bolilo, još jedno par minuta kada bi se lagano tiskala sam imala osjećaj lagane boli i da nije skroz mekano kako je inače, Eto sada je opet blob

ima koga , kukuku

----------


## Ginger

Jutroooo
Evo kafice i caja

Ja se nadala dugom spavancu, al starija kcer odlucila ustati prije 7....al kad treba u vrtic onda bi macka spavala, grrrrrr

Pusa svima

----------


## boss

cure evo kafice stize
mi bili na uz i svasta se izdesavalo , za 14 dana od poslednjeg uz za nepovjerovati mala beba je stigla veliku bebu tako da su sad iste sto dr reko da ih ne gleda svake druge sedmice i da ih ne prati od pocetka ne bi se mogli sad razlikovati koja je koja posto su isti.
i da imamo jednog momka . i veliku zelju da drugo bude curica al valjda cemo sledeci put saznati jel nam se zelja ispunila.
cure u bolnicama drzite se.

----------


## linalena

jutro ponovo  :Coffee: 

Ginger pa kada se taman preko tjedna navikla na rano buđenje, i tako u krug. Zato ja mrzim rad ujutro/popodne nikako uhvatiti ritam
Boss pozdrav i neka ti se želja ispuni (zapravo je već ispunjena)

A ja ujutro prvi puta sanjala bebu, sjedimo u dnevnom i beba je mm na koljenima i vidim samo nogicu, pravu mišelinku (ni u snovima ne vidim spol  :Laughing: ) i pesek njuška i liže tu slatku nogicu i čujem smijeh bebe 

Jučer sam čitala o prenatalnom komunikaciji s bebom i onda sam tražila uspavanke na netu i pjevušila i ajme plakala, ganuta do kraja

----------


## boss

linalena nadam se da ce mi se ispuniti zelja al vec sad su sanse prepolovljene da ce biti curica. a sto se tice snova i pola ja uvjek sanjala curice dvije kad ono mogu samo nastaviti sanjati.

----------


## vatra86

Ja sam spavala od 9 do sad jer cijelu noc nisam, opet dosta jake kontrakcije i krvarenje..a bas sam se ponadala da ce to polako prestati.. Uh..bas mi to ide na zivce.. :Sad: 

Boss sta god bude, nek se rode zivi i zravi, ali drzim ti fige da ti bude onako kako ti zelis

----------


## željkica

*vatra,* pa to je stvarno za ispalit na živce,ja bi davno skrenula!neznam šta da ti kažem naoružaj se strpljenjem nema druge ,najbitnije je da je bebica dobro! :Love: 

*tina,bubimitka?*

----------


## tina29

Ej evo me...vatra potpis na zeljkicu,drzi se draga.ja evo dobro,cekam drugi tjedan samo neznam koji dan...malo je dosadno ali ajde prolazi nekako vrijeme uz posjete,sestre su super i dopustaju nam posjete bilo kad pa je to super a i mogu izaci van kad god,dobro je dok nisam vezana za krevet.veliki pozdrav i puse.javim novosti kad saznam kad cu imat susret sa sinom.

----------


## Muma

*linalena* kad ti je uopće slijedeći pregled? Mislim, da riješiš te dileme oko spola i ufuraš se u konkretno  :Smile: 
*boss*  :fige:  za dobitnu kombinaciju!
*vatra* više nisam pametna kaj da ti kažem...guraj, miruj, trpi...sve za bebicu. Šaljem veliki zagrljaj i tebi i hrabroj bebi!
Jel to i ovdje produženi vikend? Gdje ste curke?
Ja sam ujutro žicala opću uputnice za uk i kks, malo popričale oko svega pa me poslala u wc piškiti. Imam dosta povišene leukocite i šalje me danas hitno da se javim na ginekologiju.  :Confused:  Dogovorila sam za pola 6, 6. Čemu ta hitnost, nije mi jasno? Ali dobro, vidjet ću kaj će reći...

----------


## lovekd

Muma,nadam se da je sve ok.  Javiš se...

----------


## ljubilica

*Muma* ako je već upala, nek bude u začetku pa da je se brzo riješiš  :fige: 
*vatra* mislim na tebe, budi mi dobro  :Kiss: 
curke svima  :Kiss:  a posebno našoj *tini29*  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

A drzim se jos, znaju me uhvatiti neka depra dani, ali samo zato jer bi da to presrane, lezanje je najmanji problem..

Muma ma to ce biti samo neki uroinfekt, ne znam sta rade paniku, mogla ti je dati up za UK i to je to..javi se..

Tina, brzo ces se ti maziti sa svojim sinekom..

Puse cure!

----------


## linalena

> *linalena* kad ti je uopće slijedeći pregled? Mislim, da riješiš te dileme oko spola i ufuraš se u konkretno


rekao dok u 20 tt, ali mislim ići tek kada znam rezultate amnio, negdje krajem 10og, početkom 11og

vatra86    draga moja po terminu sestrice, samo da se smiri pa da možemo tipkati u miru od kuće i raspravljati o boji kolica i benkica. Brzo će to, eto studeni prođe pa smo u trećem tromjesječju

Muma ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ja danas usrala treći kolač u 2 tjedna i nakraju pekla palačinke, došli mi nečaci - stariji dopeljo mlađu da vježbamo razlomke

----------


## corinaII

Evo meni danas bljakast dan kao i vrijeme tmurno i kiša. Ahhh još sam i imala tešku svađu u kuči tako da sam na kraju isplakala dušu i tijelo. Nadam se da mi bebica nije puno patila radi mene.  Sad se tako grizem radi nje, a pokušala sam izbjeći svađu i maknuti se ali jednostavno nije išlo. A tješim se pa nisam ni prva ni zadnja koja se uznemirila u trudnoči.

----------


## vatra86

da nema tebe ja nebi znala ni koji sam tjedan..  :Kiss: 

Corina ne brini, mene to ulovi jednom tjednom za sada..i danas sam plakala..

----------


## željkica

*corina* i ja sam se par puta pošteno uznemirila pa nemožeš svih 9 mj bit imun na sve jedino da se stavim pod stakleno zvono,i naravno posli se grizem zbog bebice tako da te razumin kako ti je!

*Muma?????*

----------


## corinaII

A drage moje ma što bi ja bez vas  :Smile:   :Smile:  
Eto i komp. mi ne radi,šteka e tako to kad krene. 
Ma nema veze.

----------


## Muma

Ima nekog? *linalena*? 
Zašto sam vam slala sve one puse u bolnicu?  :Laughing:  Sad ih šaljite nazad 
Hospitalizirana. Cervix sad malo otvoren, bebač zaostaje u predjelu trbuha tjedan dana (meni osobno najgore, iako znam da nije najgora stvar - utješite me), izvadili mi krv, 3 puta pišakicu. Gledali uzv preko trbuha, vaginalni (cervix 37mm  :Very Happy:  barem da za nešto poskočim), protoci ok. Na ctg-u kontrakcija navečer ko nikad do sad, valjda svake dvije minute  :Sad:  (mislim da je do stresa). Od 5h sam budna i do sad ni jedne, iš iš  :voodoo:  Sad ujutro urinokultura i brisevi. Bebač je inače 1100g, što je ok. Protoci uredni. A jesam ga nabacala...
Produljeni vikend, ja ulicu od kuće, a mm sam doma, eh. Samo da  bude sve ok... 
*Ginger* tko je ono rekao da je toplomjer u uhu u 5h? Ja ga čekala budna od 5, a oni ga donijeli u pola 7.  :Laughing:  Ko da bi i spavala...moš mislit.

----------


## corinaII

A joj muma zar i ti u bolnicu  :Sad:  
Baš je zaredalo. No ajde neka si i ti na sigurnom pa polako draga naprijed... Šaljem velikuuuu pusu

----------


## nov@

Jutro! Pa dobro, kaj to čitam, *muma* u bolnici?  :fige:  da bude ok i da čim prije ideš doma  :Love:  
Cure u bolnicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## corinaII

Muma meni je kod prijateljice bilo to da joj je bebač na svakom mjerenju imao bedrenu kost kraću nego što triba biti, nisu znali zašto i bila je luda od brige a na kraju mali se rodio živ i zdrav sve u najboljem redu.

----------


## lovekd

Muma,sve će biti ok. Možda se bebo taman tak nekak okrenuo pa je trbuh izmjeren malo manji. Daj mi reci u kolko si imala termin kod J,pa da se ja "ubacim" umjesto tebe  :Wink:  Mene je sestra naručila tek za petak,a ti si u sri.
Držim fige da i svi nalazi budu dobri,da kontrakcije prestanu i da lijepo ideš doma  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

Dobro jutro, ja cu prijaviti mirnu noc i necu se pretjerano veseliti jer....

Muma! Zar i ti draga? Pa sta je to?
Jel trebas koji savjet? Lezi, miruj.. Heh..znam da je tesko, ali mi to mozemo, bitno da je bebica dobro i da se rodi ziva i zdrava. Evo ja si stavim narodni radio na mob i pjevam...i rijesila brdo sudoku. Adj drzi se i saljemo puse tebi i bebi

A i kod nas se zaredalo, prvo ja zavrsim u bolnici, pa svekrv, pa sogor..a ne moze biti uvijek lose, vrijeme da sad krene prema boljem!!

Cure puse!!!

----------


## beilana

Moja djevojcica je imala IUGR bas taj zastoj u predjelu trbuscica,  na dan poroda je zaostajal nekih 6-7 tjedana tj od 31tt kao da nije uopce se debljao a sad joj stavljam pelene od 11-22kg iako ima oko 8, al joj manje nejdu na trbuscek. Al ona jadna nije bas imala kaj papati pa je zato slabo rasla jer su zilice u p.vrpci bile pre malene. Uglavnom muma svakoj drugoj zeni s manjom bebom je dijagnoza IUGR  a na kraju fulaju skroz

----------


## ljubilica

*muma* a bemu miša  :Love:  bitno da ste dobro i na sigurnom.
a od čega su povišeni leukociti? ili sam preskočila nešto?

----------


## željkica

*Muma* pa zar i ti baš sam šok doživila sad a maloprije se veselila jer je jedna cura na splitskoj temi javila da ima + i dođem tu kad ono ti u bolnicu,ajoj draga  :Love:  pa zašto jel te bolilo nešto pa su te ostavili , nerazumin zastoj u predjelu trbuha neznalica sam pa pitam? :Embarassed:

----------


## Muma

Hvala cure  :Love: 
Obavila i te briseve i uk, sad ležanje i čekanje nalaza 3-4 dana...pa ćemo vidjeti. Eventualno ako će me staviti opet na ctg, mislim da pregleda neće biti. Jučer su me malo iziritirali pa je bilo malo krvi. A rekla je i sama doktorica da nije zgodno raditi česte preglede, osim ako se ja požalim na nekakve bolove. Doduše, jučer nakon ctg-a su razmišljali da ponove pregled jer su te kontrakcije bile za otvaranje, školske. Danas dobivam i medazol vaginalete, nije mi se ni dalo pitati čemu, već znamo, ne  :Undecided: 
*lovekd* pitaj za srijedu za 9h, to je moj termin (neću otkazivati prije nego vidiš da li te mogu ubaciti)
*vatra* koja family, vi ko da ste ukleti. Žao mi je. Kaj se njima desilo?
Šaljem svima puse!

----------


## Muma

*beilana*  :Kiss:  hvala. 6-7 tjedana  :Shock:  drago mi je da je sve super! Stvarno si me umirila! 
*ljubilica* ne znamo još od čega, znat ću nakon uk o čemu je riječ
*željkica* mjere bebinog trbuha su bile za 27+3 a meni je bilo jučer 28+3. Znam da se to mijenja, rast nije uvijek ujednačen ali zabrine se čovjek, ne...Imam strahove da li moja beba dobiva dovoljno svega da mi naraste velika i zdrava, zbog nekih crnih priča koje mi je napričala prijateljica dok još nisam bila trudna ali nećemo o tome

----------


## željkica

nadam se da ćeš brzo kući,ma bit će to sve uredu vidit ćeš! :Kiss:

----------


## tina29

Muma draga pa i ti? Ajme meni bas se zaredalo. Nek si ti nama na sigurnom,bit ce to sve ok i tvoj bebac ce narasti lijepi,veliki i  bucmast.ja ti saljem nazad sve one pozitivne vibre,puse i zagrljaje koje si i ti meni,drzi se znam kak je ruzno biti u bolnici ali za bebe cemo izdrzati sve.svima ostalima takoder puse i hug veliki. Ja danas pospana ko medo,tlak mi bio 90/60 uzas,umorna sam i mlitava sva.

----------


## lovekd

Ok,budem vidla jel budem zvala ili ne. Ako budem,javim. Sretno draga  :Smile: 
Zagrljaji svima koje su u bolnicama  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

bok curke vidim da je jutro bas u cudnom tonu i ja se danas osjecam ful cudno i prazno! To je vec drugi put da imam takav osjecaj prvi je bio sa 13 tjedana, valjda je to normalno! prije sam osjecala sise i leđa sam  ne osjećam ništa, posteljica mi je za sad pa nemam nikakve znakove  da je smjehek dobro a vjerujem da je da sam si ja neke stvari samo zabrijala, pusa svima kaj god da radile i di god da bile!!

----------


## snupi

lovekd da li da ti zavom da ti zemejne ternin sa muminim?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Pa dobro Muma stvarno zar i ti?!?
Nemam ti sta pametno za reci nego strpljen spasen, u bolnici je tak kak je, ali izdrzi se sve...
Nadam se da ce ti nalazi biti ok i da cete pustiti kuci...

Vatra i Tina kakvo je stanje kod vas?

----------


## Vrci

Muma šaljem zagrljaj
Ali jel nije pretjerao dijagnosticirati zastoj radi tjedan dana manjih mjera? Pa to stigne beba nadoknaditi, što ne?

----------


## Ginger

Muma a majku mu!
Evo masem s prozora  :Smile:  bas gledam na rodiliste
Sto se tice vanjskog usca, to nije strasno (meni je ulozivo vec mjesec dana i ne pogorsava se), unutarnje ti je super!
A zastoj od tjedan dana? Budalastina ako mene pitas!
Na puno mjesta sam nasla da j +/- 2 do 3 tjedna sasvim uredan nalaz
Pa nismo svi jednako gradjeni...ajd se ne plasi zbog toga, mislim da stvarno nemas brige
Sjecam se da i kod mojih cura nikad nije bilo sve u dan, pa ni ne moze biti...i ovoj malickoj su mjere razlicite, sto je skroz normalno, sve su to zanemarive razlike
E, kontrakcije, nadam se da ce se smiriti i da ostali nalazi budu ok 
A toplomjer je u rodilistu isao u 6, u 5 je cistacica  :Laughing: 
A bijedni dorucak nikako docekati, uf

I ja sinoc prelezala u kontrakcijama...izgleda da sam se malo preforsirala, iako se meni nije cinilo...
I onda sanjala da sam obilno krvarila, brrrrrr

Pusa svima!

----------


## linalena

Ajme cure drage, Muma, Vatra, Tina, Bubimitka veliki veliki   :Love:  i  :Love: 

Snupi i tebi je posteljica sprijeda?
Ja opet imala jednu kontrakciju po noći, uvijek se desi da kada se okrenem, nekako me jajnik presekne i onda se sve stvrdne na kratko. Danas sam kuhala fileke - inspiracija iz novina

----------


## Muma

*vrci* Ma jest prerano postavljati dg zastoja, rekao je doktor da treba svakako ponoviti uzv kroz tjedan-dva. Znam da mi je na anomaly scanu bušek bio cca za dva dana manji, a za 10 dana je bio tjedan dana veći...nadam se reprizi povećanja  :Smile: 
*Ginger* došla čistačica valjda oko 9h...ipak je produženi vikend, nedjelja...
Evo, ponavljali smo ctg sat vremena. Bilo je kontrakcija, ali više prema kraju, već mi je položaj bio užasno nelagodan. Ali na papiru nisu bile ni približno onim krivuljama od jučer. Valjda ću mi netko doći to protumačiti?  :Cekam: 
Hvala vam cure. Puse svima, i vama koje uživate doma i vama u bolnici. We can do it  :Grin:

----------


## lovekd

Može snupi,al mi obavezno javi da znam onda kad idem. Kad sam ja naručena u petak u 8. Pa bi onda uskočila na Mumino mjesto,ionako je ista usluga  :Smile:

----------


## boss

muma drzi se  :Love:  samo pokusaj da se nerviras sto je manje moguce .
ja se cure otrovala jutros od 4 sjedim na wc solji , al ko mi je kriv kad jedem ko krmaca sta god mi pod nos dodje

----------


## milasova8

Evo sto se tice tih UZV mjera..
Mom frajercicu su procjenili manji opseg trbuha za skoro 2 tjedna,a veci opseg glave za tjedan dana..
A on ima tako malenu glavicu,ko pikulicu :Smile: 
Trbuscic savrsen :Smile: 
Muma,ne uzrujavaj se,to je ionako samo procjena

----------


## snupi

je i meni je zasad posteljica sprijeda!

----------


## corinaII

A joj boss pa šta si to jela jadna  :Sad:  
Ja znan kad sam ja imala problema s probavom ja ti kupim u apoteci one anpule mislim da se zovu Prolife. Ti ti je kao neka tekučina koju popiješ, znam da se daje maloj djeci mislim da mogu i trudnice ali treba pitati nisam sto posto sigurna.

----------


## Vrci

Ja kod proljeva koristim aktivni ugljen, ne znam dal ga smiju trudnice...morat ću se raspitati, zlu ne trebalo  :Smile:

----------


## boss

poslala sad muza u apoteku pa sta mu daju oni , a smije se aktivni ugalj. 
nego htjedoh samo reci sta ti je priroda od kako svako malo idem i napinjem se na wc malci oboje se popeli skroz gore a bili bas nisko i sad bukvalno ko da su pobjegli , duse moje male kako se oni za sebe brinu.

----------


## linalena

joj Boss, probaj isto puno tekućine ili pod lagani tuš pa oplahivati guzu da se mišići opuste
a bebani znaju kaj je najbolje, dole se sve grči pa pobjegli u toplije krajeve

----------


## duga30

MUMA, mene su izludjivali dva tjedna prije poroda da mi beba zaostaje u razvoju dva tjedna, da ima mrsav trbuh, da ima manje vode, svaki drugi dan sam isla na pregled. Procjena tezine je bila 2600g cijela ta dva tjedna, pa i dva dana prije poroda. Rodio se s 3350g i 51 cm. A gledala su me tri doktora, na tri razlicita uzv-a. Nemoj se nervirati, biti ce sve u redu!

----------


## Vrci

Joj kako je to užas. Ne znam čemu im procjene težine i svega kad mogu tako fulati...

----------


## Blekonja

> MUMA, mene su izludjivali dva tjedna prije poroda da mi beba zaostaje u razvoju dva tjedna, da ima mrsav trbuh, da ima manje vode, svaki drugi dan sam isla na pregled. Procjena tezine je bila 2600g cijela ta dva tjedna, pa i dva dana prije poroda. Rodio se s 3350g i 51 cm. A gledala su me tri doktora, na tri razlicita uzv-a. Nemoj se nervirati, biti ce sve u redu!


a opet moja situacija kaže da su ili pogodili ili ja rađam manju djecu, nikad neću znati  :Smile:  
moj gin. je primjetio da ona dva tjedna stoji sa kilažom i poslao me u bolnicu, bila koji dan i pustili me kao mirovanje i dalje, ali ja sam sitna, pa najvjerojatnije rađam i sitniju djecu, protoci i  ctg-uvijek uredan,
sljedeći pregled kod mog gin. pomakla se do nekih 2700, ali sad već protoci nisu bili uredni i vidio je manjak plod. vode i poslao me opet u bolnicu, rekli da će čekati moje trudove ili do 41 tjedna kad bi išla na carski, ctg uredni, ali i oni vidjeli manjak plodne vode, protoci opet u bolnici ok, 

dobila svoje trudove, prenijela dva dana, izmučili me sa prirodnim porodom (nakon prve sekcije) i rodila hitnim carskim rezom bebu od 2760, znači moj gin. je ipak pogodio!

----------


## Muma

> Joj kako je to užas. Ne znam čemu im procjene težine i svega kad mogu tako fulati...


Čitala sam o tome danas - čak ni u nekoliko članaka koje sam otvorila nisu napisali da je to ok, već naprotiv, čisto nepotrebno opterećivanje trudnica jer se svaka bebica razvija na svoj način. A gdje mi je sad nestalo malo profesionalnog razmišljanja da se ni jedno dijete ne stavlja u kalup  :Mad:  Zeeeeeeen. Idem gledat filmić. Laku noć trudničice!

----------


## vatra86

Cure evo da se javim..ja danas imala drustvo, imala i cimu koje je otisla u radjaonu, pa mi je mama donijela i TV pa su neke cure dosle malo se podruzit..ugl..dan prosao ok..

Muma ne citaj svasta..evo cure su ti napisale dobra iskustva, bit ce to sve super..samo strpljivo, znam da crvici u guzi rade svoje,  ali kako si rekla mi to mozemo

Boss nadam se da si bolje..

Odoh sad spat..laku vam noc

----------


## vatra86

Dobro jutro drage moje.. Ja budna, osim sta nas bude u 6 radi toplomjera jos pola sata dobijam antibiotik..nocas su me kukovi poceli boljeti..wtf..jel ima jos koja da je bole kukovi, pa malo ledja, pa osjetim svo rastezanje..ugl do poroda cu se raspasti..hahahahaha... 

E ponudila bi ja i kavu ali mogu sano vodu, mandarine, jabuke, kekse, dvopek, puding, jogurt itd...

Cure u bolnicama ocekujemo samo dobre vijesti, i dosta je bilo 
losih!! Jasno?!

Mozda ima i koji pregled danas?

Pusee...

----------


## boss

vatra ja bi dvopek posto je u ponudi a bas mi to i odgovara. i nebolili te kukovi koliko lezis al bolje i da kukovi bole a da je malcu ugodno cuvaj ga .
muma  jel se ista popravilo?drzim   :fige:  da sto prije dodjete kuci tati na mazenje al tako u kompletu.

----------


## Muma

Jutro!
I mi obavili toplomjer i tlak, sad se čeka klopica (iako sam ja već riješila i croissant od čokolade  :Smile: ). Fali mi kavica, a nema je  :Sad: 
*vatra* može, danas samo dobre vijesti, sve loše u kantu za smeće  :Laughing: 
*boss*  :Kiss:  nadam se uskoro
*tina29* očekujemo novosti danas  :Smile: 
*Bubimitka* kako je?
*linalena* spava...wow...

----------


## linalena

jutro, ja ću onaj ponuđeni puding

"Spavala" sam grozno, i mene Vatrice sve žulja, boli me dosta ona neka kost u desnom guzu, pa prepone.... koljena mi ne daju mira, valjda je takav onaj osjećaj nemirnih nogu. Počeo mi smetati onaj veliki uzdužni jastuk iz Lidla, jer mi je koža na trbuhu baš jako osjetljiva, sve mi smeta pa kad me iziritira onda me ubije čohanje. Hematolog rekao da koristim antihistaminsku kremu ja ne bi, tako da pokušavam trpiti. No  rekla bi da mi se trbuh pomalo penje prema pupku

svima velika pusa

gdje je Blue bella i Tigrical???

----------


## Vrci

Jutro  :Smile: 

Ja jučer malo šetala, danas me bole mišići u guzici  :Laughing:  forma nula bodova

Danas na placu kupila malo kestena  :Very Happy:  Kaže žena da su jedva našli, da ih je slabo. I da ih baš neće biti, barem kod nas, da ih je uhvatila neka bolest i da su dosta drveća morali i posjeći  :Sad: 
Ali vidjela sam da ima kod jednog prodavača uvoznih, ili kakvi su to već (mi uvijek uzimamo kod lokalnih bakica koje znamo, pa znamo da su ti iz naše šume)

----------


## tigrical

linalena, evo me, s vama sam ja svaki dan, čitam i upijam. Mi smo danas ušli u 15 tjedan! Jučer sam pekla kolač i ubila me križa od stajanja... Bole li vas križa? Nekako mi se to rano čini. Čim sjednem kako mi ne paše ili duže stojim, baš me počne bolit.
Curke u bolnicama hug!

----------


## corinaII

Dobro jutro drage moje  :Smile:  
Vidim tmurno i bljakasto vani a nas sve nešto boli. E pa da ne budete same i mene boli valjda od spavanja i ležanja lijevi  kuk a i leđa čim malo duže stojim na nogama pogotovo u kuhinji.

----------


## corinaII

Zato ne pecem kolače nego fino odem u Lidl i kupim smrznuto i samo odledim kad mi netko dođe, a i sigurna sam da će mi uspjeti  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

tako ja ove godine kupila aparat za sladoled na super akciji i napravila ga samo 2 puta jer smo brzo zakljkučili da u Lidlu uvijek neka akcija. Jedino kaj nikako da uhvatim te njihove grudnjake za trudnice

Ja bila do Petrove po heparin i konačno više neću morati ići svaki mjesec po recept pa ga nositi kod njih pa opet po lijekove, već je dovoljna jedna uputnica i sada ću samo jednom mjesečno njih nazvati i naručiti i onda ga skupiti.

I usput išla položiti hrpu sitniša kaj se skupila u banku, imaju na kvatriću taj neki uređaj gdje sve sasipaš, on zbroji i uplati na tekući. Uglavnom umrla od smijeha kako broji i onda smo se nas troje kjladili na kolkiko će stati, jedna mala vrečica sitniše 200 kn. Ovo drugo dvoje su neki profesionalci, jedna cura s ruksakom punim sitniša i deda s koferom. Pa su me pustili preko reda. Uglavnom baš se iznenadila tom stranom života. Moja pretpostavka je da je cura neki street performer a deda radi u crkvi pa mijenja milodare

----------


## snupi

fora  lina! Smanji malo slatko , meni je nađen šečer u urinu u petak idem raditi OGTT , nikad nisam imala povišeni šečer, mislim da se  radi o nekoj nakteriji i imam povišene leukocite sutra radim ponovno UK!

----------


## mare41

snupi, jesi mjerila glukozu iz krvi natašte? u urinu se nađe kad je u ktvi ima dosta, vidjet ćeš da li se o gestacijskom  ili možda ne

----------


## tina29

Curke moje ja u srijedu imam susret sa svojim sinom,jako jako sam uzbudena,jedva cekam sva sam neka izvan sebe,idem na spinalnu tak  da cu ga odmah  vidjet,uh ne vjerujem dda cu za dva  dana drzat svoje dijete na rukama.eto mojih novosti.muma?kakve  su  novosti.drzite se saljem vam svima puse.

----------


## linalena

Tina bravo, čekamo čekamo svi srijedu
a s obzirom na spinalnu očekujemo live streem

----------


## tonkica

Tina super još malo i vidit ćeš svoje zlato. Ostale cure veliki pozdrav, evo ova kisa je baš dosadna, sad je zovu cili tjedan, bezveze.

----------


## snupi

mare nikad  nisam imala probleme sa secerom,  kad god sam radila ogtt bio je super do sad , nadam se da nije gestacijski! A posto mi su i  leukociti u urinu poviseni(za sad izmjereno samo trakicom), uk idem raditi u srijedu mislim da mi e coli vratila! Tina da prođe sve u najboljem redu i da sto prije budes sa svojim smjeskicem!! :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*tina* super  :Very Happy:  još dva dana neka sve prođe uredu!

*muma ,bubi,vatra* kako ste? :Love:

----------


## Muma

*tina29*  odlično! Jedva čekamo lijepe vijesti, lijepe velike brojčice, i da sve prođe savršeno  :Zaljubljen: 
*snupi* i *nov@* su me zabavile popodne i donijele puno fine papice meni i mojem malcu, hvala cure na posjeti. Bilo je lijepo  :Kiss: 
Meni došao nalaz urina - sterilan  :Very Happy:  A na jutarnjem ctg-u mislim da nije bilo čak ni jedne kontrakcije  :Very Happy:  Još da nam stignu brisevi i jurimo domeka. Doduše, mislim da nas čeka i ponavljanje uzv-a prije odlaska, već dva dana pričam malcu da mora papati i napuniti bušeka  :Smile:

----------


## Zima77

Mene rasturaju kriza i još mi se pojavio herpes na usni u srijedu idem na pregled cure držite se

----------


## željkica

*Muma*  :Very Happy:  super ti si za koji dan kući!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vatra86

Ma samo cu reci da sam dobro, da nebi opet dozivljavala sokove..

Tinaaaa super da ces se maziti s malcem vec u srijedu. ~~~~~~~~ da sve prodje u najboljem redu..

Snupi nadam se da nije gestacijski..

Zima mene boli sve u krugu struka..

Muma hb da su nalazi dobri, ajde da sto prije idete doma...

----------


## beilana

Ja citala da se debljaju od grozda pa mi muz svaki dan kupovao a u 5.mjesecu je kila bila 50kn  al nije pomoglo. I da muma, 6-7tj zaostajao trbuscek a bil je savrsen kad se rodila. Najsladi mali buscek

----------


## sretna 1506

> Curke moje ja u srijedu imam susret sa svojim sinom,jako jako sam uzbudena,jedva cekam sva sam neka izvan sebe,idem na spinalnu tak  da cu ga odmah  vidjet,uh ne vjerujem dda cu za dva  dana drzat svoje dijete na rukama.eto mojih novosti.muma?kakve  su  novosti.drzite se saljem vam svima puse.


Eto približio se trenutak susreta,sigurno si jako uzbuđena,samo da sve prođe u redu,ja sam rodila sa spinalnom i nemam baš lijepo iskustvo,nažalost,ali bitno da sve prođe ok.i kad vidiš bebu sve se zaboravi,znaš da tako kažu sve mame i to je živa istina.Kad ti je točno termin? SRETNO.....

----------


## nov@

Jutro svima, evo opet sam budna od 6.15....čaj kuhani, čekam 8h da idem po kruh, laganini doručak i cijeli dan izležavanje s mm i našom mišicom...ipak je danas neradni dan jel?  :Grin: 

*tina29* želim ti što brzi i ljepši porod, sretno!!!

----------


## vatra86

Jutrooo!!
Evo ja budna od 6 (toplomjer i antib) prije spavanja popila si i apaurin jer me pocelo jako boljeti u preponama da sam zvijezde vidjela, i bas sam se dobro naspavala, bilo je malo i krvi ali me zato nista nije boljelo..

Kako su nase cure u bolnicama, za tinu znamo da je uzbudjena, bubimitka i muma?

----------


## Muma

Jutarce!
I mi budni od 6.15, ah što je tu sve po ps-u.  :drama:  A vidi se i da je blagdan, nije ni bilo doktora u viziti malo prije. 
Moj bebito ima tulum, valjda vas pozdravlja  :Grin: , i čekamo doručak u pola 9.
Nadam se da će biti lijep i sunčan dan da odete negdje van uživati s mužićima, a *tina*, *vatra*, *Bubimitka* i ja ćemo vam grijati krevete.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jutroooooooo  :Smile: 
Mi smo svako jutro budni prije 6, sva sreca pa je dorucak u 8....

Tina ajme, stigao i taj dan napokon, nek sve prodje super i da nam se javis kako ste ti i bebica... Jel i kod vas kao kod nas praksa da si nakon carskog cijeli dan na intenzivnoj pa tek drugi dan ides u sobu i vidis bebicu?

Kod nas i dalje po starom, evo odbrojavamo 12. bolnicki dan... Ne znam jos nista do kad cemo biti 2 u 1... Jos uvijek sam na Partusistenu...

Muma nek ti nalazi budu uredni pa da mozes kuci ~~~~~~~~~~~
Vatra nemam nista pametno za reci, stvarno bi bilo u redu da napokon uzivas bez krvarenja i bolova.... Drzi se...

----------


## boss

cure moje drzite se i da sto pre izadjete svojoj kuci.

----------


## linalena

jutro drage moje, evo jedno fine mirišljave   :Coffee:  

*Muma* nadam se da će doći doktori nakon doručka , napraviti UZV i otpustiti vas domeka
*Bubimitka* i da tebi brzo prođe još ovih nekoliko tjedana u komadu
*Vatrice* moja puno puno vibrica da bude bolje
*Zima * svaki dan neki novi bol, jel tako? 
*Snupi* nije valjda gestacijski, možda si samo malo finije papala
*nov@* dobar ti je plan
*željkice* i ti uživaj 
*boss* jel prošlo otrovanje

*Bluebella* gdje si ? Nisam te primijetila nekoliko dana, nadam se da se negdje odmarate ovaj produženi vikend

Ja pak već drugi dan se samo čitavu noć vrtim i preokrećem, nije da se razbudim pa da se ustanem. Teško se namjestim, pa se zaležim, ili ruku, ili cicu il kuk. Pa mi poplun smeta na trbuhu, pa osluškujem jel to bebica ili crijeva, pa padaju paranoične ideje na pamet pod utjecajem nespavanja. Moram probati ne spavati preko dana, dobro se prošetati prije spavanja pa ako treba i popiti normabel

----------


## Muma

Još nema klope  :voodoo:  a večera im je u 17.30! Nisu im baš rasporedi nešto.
*linalena* ništa danas definitivno, bila je sad doktorica i rekla da "nećemo ctg danas nego svaki drugi dan" - kaj je njoj, ja planiram doma a ne planirati ctg svaki drugi dan ovdje  :Laughing: 
*tina* i *Bubimitka* će nam s bebicama domeka, imaj dobru motivaciju u bolnici, ali žao mi je *vatrice*  :Sad:

----------


## vatra86

Linalena bas si nas lijepo pobrojala.. Cuj meni s normabelom milina..  :Laughing:  spavam kaooo klada...

Cure nemojte me zaliti, nije meni lose, kaze mm da mi jos neki ormar i kuhinjicu donesu i imam apartman, sama sam u sobi, stave mi eventualno neku trudnicu koja ide na indukciju, cisto da mi ubije monotoniju, svaki mi dan donose rucak od doma jer je hrana stvarno losa. U mozgu sam se pomirila sa tim da moram biti tu zbog moje bebice, kaze moja seka: nisi ti vise bitna u cijeloj ovoj prici nego bebica, pricam s bebicom stalno i onda se ona i ja dogovaramo s maternicom da se smiri..  :Laughing:  sve je super dok nema kontrakcija i jakog krvarenja..veselim se svakom danu jer je to jedan korak naprijed ka nasem susretu.. Evo sutra smo 18+0 tt!!  :Very Happy: 
Samo pozitivan stav i necemo biti minus!!!! 
Puse!

P.s. E rekla sam muzu da kad rodim da me vodi tj. Vozi u Varazdin, Zagreb i Split jer obavezno moram upoznati ove divne zene koje me bodre i koje su uz mene stalno, e da i u Rijeku  :Wink: 
Cure hvala vam!

----------


## željkica

lina hvala na kavici baš si nas lipo pobrojala!
ja sam noćas sanjala da sam i ja završila u bolnici uf bilo je....znate cure i same! mi danas ušli u 31 tt  :Very Happy:  !

a di su nam *butterfly i bluebella??*
cure u bolnicama  :Kiss:  budite strpljive i brzo ćete kući!

----------


## linalena

mi već splanirali ljetovanje u kasnu jesen u Rijeci kako bi posjetili sve cure dole, a VŽ i ZG je tu za ljetna druženja

Našli neki super apartman u RI koji prima pese, mm idu u Istru (milsim da negdje u Puli) ne znam točno gdje na trening s pesom a ja tebi Vatrice; pa onda druge dane bauljiti po RI. Tako i tako ne možemo čitave dane se kuriti na suncu sa malom bebom a i hoćemo biti blizu a ne otići na neki otok pa kaj ako nekaj bude hitno

----------


## Muma

:rock:  bravo *vatra*, to je stav! Ja se ne usudim pričati sa svojom bebicom da ne pomisle da možda bolujem od shizofrenie ili neke slične bolesti, pa me samo prebace u neku drugu zgradu  :Laughing:  Ali sve sam mu lijepo tiho objasnila.  :Smile: 
Hrana...hm...ovdje ni nije tak loše, može se i dobro pojesti, i začinjeno je, ali.....do sad je to izgledalo ovako: ni jedna voćkica, ni dcl mlijeka, od povrća salata - zelena i zelje (u sobi brošure o trudnoći i listeriji), paštete, salame, hrenovke, bijeli kruh tj sve s bijelim brašnom, naravno... Baš se pitam jel to daju i curama s gestacijskim?  :ulje:

----------


## boss

vatra samo ti lezi bar do 30 tt a poslije ako hoces igraj kolo.
linalena svaka cast kako pobroja sve .
ja sam jutros ustala naspavana odmorna al sam zato legla sinoc u 8 i ustala jutros u 7 , jedino sam se bar rastuzila valjda i od hormona kad sam dosla na rodu i vidjela da je od juce do jutros azoostatistika se bas napunila. tako da mi je to bas pokvarilo jutro a ustala tako divno.

----------


## Muma

*Bluebella* luta okolo po kavama i dućanima i ne stigne se javiti  :oklagija:  Vjerojatno je skužila kak se lako hospitalizira nekog pa se mora ispucati, hahahaha.
*željkica* uh kako leti...znam da si dva tjedna ispred mene ali svejedno me svi vaši tjedni iznenade... bravo. Jedva čekam preći 30.tt

----------


## željkica

vatra tako treba bravo za stav! može samo ti dođi dobra ti je ta ideja!

----------


## tina29

Jutro!joj nervozna sam jako,sve mi smeta pogotovo ova zena sa mnom u sobi,naporna je za poludit,a ova kaj je bila skroz normalna ode maloprije. A izdrzat cu jos danas. Nama toplomjer zna ici i prije sest a ponekad ctg snimam vec u 5:15 jer nas ima brdo a dva ctg-a onda je mir do dorucka koji je iza sedam,rucak izmedu 12-13,vecera 17-18 a izmedu opet ctg.i tako svaki dan.zivo me zanima kak ce mi biti na odjelu carskog i hoce li bebac biti odmah samnom.danas nam je tocno tjedan dana do termina znaci nece nas tolko puno prije porodit.moj bumbar ce se rodit 9.10.a tata mu ima rockas 9.11.hehe!vatra imas super stav samo tako dalje,saljemo vam velike puse. Naravno i ostalim curama u bolnicama,drzite se, a vi koje ste doma uzivajte i mazite buse,puse.

----------


## Bluebella

evo me  :Embarassed: 
dragi otišao na jedrenje za produženi vikend, a ja od subote ujutro ko s lanca puštena, s kave na kavu pa u shopping i tak od jutra do navečer... dodjem doma, otuširam se i spavanac ....baš je super bez tih muških, ne moram ništa kuhati, nema spremanja sportskih dresova i čarapa po stanu, nema mrvica u kuhinji, nitko ne pita _"gdje mi je..."_ sve čisto i uredno i na svom mjestu... pravi mali zen  :Smile: 
baš sam mumi slala mail kak sam u nedjelju bila na kavi sa dvije naše forumašice pa su mene i nju otračale kak kukamo zbog celulita/kila/strija i sl.. evo im  :oklagija:  
*muma* drži mi se u bolnici i maži se bademovim uljem, nemoj se uljeniti  :Grin: 
*tina29*.... sreeetno sutra i javi nam se čim budeš mogla ~~~~~~
*vatra i bubi* ~~~~~~~ čuvajte male štruce u bušama, nadam se da idete skoro doma
*svim okruglicama*

----------


## hope31

Drage moje samom da vas sve pozdravim, jako dugo nisam bila na forumu ali ne stigne se mali atletičar ne da mami da diše :Smile:  :Smile: zelim vam svima najljepše smotuljke koje uskoro očekujete :Smile:  :Smile: svima velika pusa od mene i mog malog atletičara :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

BBella ja ne idem doma dok ne prestanem krvariti, pa makar docekala termin u bolnici.. Strah me je biti doma..

Hope bas mi je drago da si se javila i da ste dobro.. Pusa atleticaru..

----------


## Muma

*Bluebella* bolničko mazuckanje 2 x dnevno, žena se ne smije zapustiti  :Grin: 
*hope31* puse tebi i tvom mališanu!
*tina29* jesi spremna? Od sutra si mama  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## linalena

Tako je Vatro bolje biti u bolnici dok nije sigurno 

Ja se baš mučim sa tim spavanjem, makar pored vaših problema to je bezveze, no to + mirovanje ovaj tjedan pa sada neizvjesnost nalaza me čini poprilično depresivnom. Od sutra sam odlučila opet ići sa cuckom van pa bar sat vremena a i na koju kavicu. Čak malo previše vremena provodim online  pa sam odlučila malo manje grijat koljena s kompom. Eto puno odluka pa ćemo vidjeti

pusa svima posebno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Tinu sutra

----------


## žužy

Samo da vas sve skupa lijepo pozdravim,pošaljem velike puse curama u bolnici a posebna  i največa  :Kiss:  dragoj tini29!
Kak muma veli,od sutra si mama  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljubilica

*tina29* čekamo sutrašnji dan kao napete puške, nek sve dobro prođe  :Klap: 
*vatra* hrabrice naša..... čekamo te u zg  :Very Happy:

----------


## amazonka

Ohoho Tina!Puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ti želim!

----------


## Zima77

Tina sutra je tvoj najljepši dan sretno

----------


## lovekd

Tina,sretnooo...sutra počinje novo poglavlje u tvom životu,od sutra si MAMA!! Uživaj u tom neprocjenjivom daru  :Kiss:

----------


## tina29

Cure hvala puno,puno divne ste! Spremna? Pa recimo da jesam,mislim nervoza radi svoje ali normic je tu i sad cu popit tak da se ipak naspavam i smirim malo. Javim se cim budem mogla. Ajme od sutra sam mama,uh jedva cekam,stvarno to cekanje je najgore.velike puse i mislim na vas ko i vi na mene. Pozz!

----------


## bubekica

Tina uzivaj u busici jos malo! Saljem najveci kiss!

----------


## Blekonja

sretno tina29 od sutra si mamica  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## linalena

jutro sa čajekom i mislima na Tinu kojoj je danas poseban dan, neka sve prođe u najboljem redu i da se do večeri mazite, papate i ljubite tace race

----------


## boss

Tina sa srecom

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jutro cure, citam zadnje postove o tome kako je Tina mama od danas i cmoljim li ga cmoljim, prepuna sam emocija u zadnje vrijeme....
Dosla sam vam ponuditi kavicu, ali vidim da je Lina to vec odradila  :Coffee: 

Tina sretno i da nam se sto prije pomazis sa svojom mrvicom.. I naravno javi nam se kad budes mogla  :Smile:

----------


## boss

Bubi i ti ćeš brzo, zato osmjeh na lice nabaci

----------


## Muma

Ja ću vas jutros samo sve potpisati, sve je rečeno...*tina*, *Bubi*  :Love:

----------


## corinaII

Dobro jutro drage moje a posebno Tini danas kad će napokon upoznati svoga maloga princa  :Smile: 

Evo ja išla vaditi Oggt je malo ružna tekućina al dobro nije tako strašno. Sad cekam dva sata pa ponovo vađenje krvi.

----------


## Ginger

tina29 ~~~~~~~~~

jutro...mi odosmo na pregled....

----------


## vatra86

Jutro cure, ja danas necu pricati o sebi jer nam je  dan uzbudljiv zbog nase  Tine...

Tinaaa sretno!! Jedva cekamo tvoje vijesti i naravno novi avatarcic uskoro..

Za preglede ~~~~~~~~~~~~

Za cure u bolnicama ~~~~~~~~~~

Puseeee...

----------


## linalena

CorinaII neka nalaz bude OK
Ginger čekamo lijepe vijesti s pregleda

Ja danas prvi puta obukla onu trudničku majcu na kojoj je aplikacija gdje beba viri....prije sam si mislila kak su mi bedaste te majce ali eto sada ne mogu odoliti i sada stalno trbuhu govorim kuuku-kukuu

----------


## corinaII

Ginger želim ti lijepe i vesele vjesti na pregledu  :Smile: 


Lina meni su te majice šta beba biti baš fora i slatke skroz. Ma samo ti pričaj s bebicom. 
Tako ja neki dan u Kauflanda stojim kraj čokolade i pitam ja svoju curu koju cemo čokoladu uzeti a neki iza mene i stoje gledaju me ka vidi ove lude. Ma bas me brige  :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

Tina29, sretnoooo  :Zaljubljen: 

Vatra, Muma, BB, Linalena, Bubimitka, Zima77, Željkica i ostalim trudnicama, želim puno sreće, i da do kraja izguraju sa svojim mrvicama :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

Nadam se da nam je *tina29* dobro i da ce uskoro biti sa svojim Patrikom  :Zaljubljen:  
I ja sam se sva rascmoljila  :Wink:  jedva cekam da nam se javi

----------


## tigrical

Tina sretno!!!

----------


## Vrci

Tina sretno, danas si mama <3

Ajme na na 21 tt već  :Smile:  I isto planiram kupiti onu majicu s bebom, samo da sjedne naknada...

Jučer sam se napokon najela doma pečenih kestena, sad sam sretna  :Laughing:

----------


## vatra86

Ajme jel mi to danas tjedne punimo??? 
Linalena i ja na 18 tt!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tina29

Ajme jeste me rascmoljile.......ja jos cekam neznam do kad ali javim se.puse i hvala vam puno.

----------


## sretna 1506

> Ajme jeste me rascmoljile.......ja jos cekam neznam do kad ali javim se.puse i hvala vam puno.


Sretno,da sve prođe u redu.

----------


## snupi

sretno tina, curke ja kaskam za vama meni je danas 17+2, rjesila uk  a u petak ogtt!! pusa

----------


## Muma

Moj malac i ja brojimo 29tt.  :Dancing Fever: 
I nema nalaza, pa nema ni pakiranja doma. Došla doktorica sa spikom "Pa vama se ne žuri doma". Ma neeeeeeee, meni je tu supeeeeeeeeeer  :ulje:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Muma ajde nek ti nalazi sto prije dodju pa da gibaš kuci, nas ne pustaju nikako u komadu, ovdje smo do kraja...
Danas punimo 36 tt  :Smile: . Sad i ako se rodi nije frka, ali nadam se da cemo ovako baaaarem jos tjedan dana...

Tina nadam se da si vec gotova, meni je to iscekivanje najgore...

----------


## Blekonja

tina sretno!!! čekamo lijepe vijesti  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## corinaII

A vidim da se danas hvalimo sa tjednima a to najviše volim.  :Smile:  
Ja sam danas 26 tt  :Smile: 

Muma draga ajde nadam se da češ brzo doma  :Smile:  
Bubimirka neka si ti nama na sigurnom ~~~~~~ i da što duže ostanete 2u1  :Smile:  

Vatra draga samo hrabro naprijed, još malo i na pola puta si  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

lipo vas je čitat,trudnice,kako provodite vrime i koje tegobe imate  :Smile: 
prepoznala se u puno postova  :Smile: 
jedva čekaš rodit a cila trudnoća brzo prođe,a čini ti se tegobama nikad kraja

----------


## linalena

http://www.msichicago.org/whats-here...y/interactive/

malo ubrzano ali meni zanimljivo

Ja konačno bila u šetnji s psom, nakon 9 dana izbjegavanja nakon amnio. Baš sam uživala jer tako mi je u stanu zagušljivo koliko god smanjila grijanje, otvarala prozore ili se tanko obukla. E da kad smo kod toga od nedavno mi je počelo biti stalno vruće, znojim se ko prasica. Gaće su mi mokre što od malo vodenog iscjedka što od znojenja pa se presvlačim i tuširam

----------


## beilana

Tina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ginger

tina nadam se da se vec mazis sa svojom mrvicom

Muma, pa kaj bi ti se zurilo  :Smile: 
Uzivaj u all inclusive

Mi bili na pregledu, bez uzv, samo slusali srceko, a vaginalac pokazuje smeksani cerviks i ulozivost za vrh prsta - uputa je sto vise mirovanja
Al dobila vaginale jer iscjedak ima miris i pece me dok piskim
Kad zavrsim s tim, slijedeci tjedan urinokultura, kks i ogtt (bljak)
Malo me brine sto mi se zadnjih dana uz kontrakcije javlja i neki pritisak u donjem dijelu trbuha, slicno kao predmenstrualni bolovi
Uglavnom, kontrola opet za dva tjedna, da vidimio sve nalaze i ima li kakvih promjena
A sori sto udavih, nekako sam  :Sad:

----------


## Ginger

Lina, i ja se tak znojim...a gace presvlacim 3-4-5 puta dnevno, uzas

----------


## Muma

*Ginger* ma to ti je barem treća sreća, znaš da su to čari trudnoće. I ja sam nakon početnih pregleda bila  :rock:  a sad dođem, očekujem da ću veselo doma a kad ono  :balon:  Još malo i prije pregleda će biti  :psiholog:  Treba sad preživjeti uzv prije nego me puste doma  :scared:

----------


## Muma

Drage moje.....  *tina29* nam je postala mama! Čestitajmo...hop hop http://forum.roda.hr/threads/82390-T...85#post2495385

----------


## Runa

Drage moje, šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~ svima! Čestitam friškim mamama i želim mirne trudnoće svim budućim mamama!

----------


## Muma

Brisevi sterilni, kažu da sutra idemo domeka, samo da obavimo pregled ujutro i da potvrdi doktorica koja me vodi  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

Super Muma  :Very Happy: !!!!!

----------


## linalena

Ginger jel ti to za iscjedak vidio ginekolog ili si mu ti rekla? S
Vjerujem da nemožeš puno mirovati uz dvoje dječice i pripreme za bebicu no probaj koliko god je moguće

Muma super, bravo

----------


## Bubimitka81

Muma super vijesti  :Very Happy:

----------


## vatra86

Bravo Mumaaa!!! Super!!

Ginger samo se ti nama izjadaj, ja to radim skoro svaki dan...

Prespavala sam veceru... Eto, sad cu se krpati do jutra sa stvarcicama koje imam...

----------


## linalena

kaj vragi ne bude kada nose klopu a ti sama u sobi, uffff
odmah šalji ječmence

----------


## Muma

*linalena* ja sam bila budna pa su i na mene i moju večeru zaboravili danas  :Laughing: 
Idem pogledati koji filmić i spavati da što prije dođe sutra  :Rolling Eyes:  Bye bye koke  :jutro:

----------


## Bab

Drage moje trudnice, nije me ovdje bilo duuugooo...ali samo sam vas na brzinu došla pozdraviti i zaželiti vam uredne trudnoće, lagane porode i najveće uživancije sa vašim bebicama.
Meni vrijeme leti prebrzo...mi u subotu imamo 3 mjeseca...a imam feeling ko da su s nama sto godina.
Uživam ko nikad u životu...naporno je al kad mi se nasmiju sa najslađim osmjehom na svijetu sav umor se zaboravi u milisekundi.
Ljubim vas sve curke drage i čuvajte sebe i bebice.

----------


## Zima77

Danas bili napregledu sve je ok ali zbog mojih  +9kg moram napraviti ogtt na vuk vrhovcu beba je super ima 335g isve smo vidli rukice,guzu,ma nešto predivno mm je u transu,skoro zaboravila čekamo dečka dolazi nam pisulinac,,,

----------


## corinaII

muma  :Klap:  


Bab draga a joj kako si ti slatke princeze aaa rastopila sam se skroz. :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi, jel ste se probudile? Tu je magla, tako da sam se ja samo preselila iz kreveta (o da spavala ko beba do pol7) na trosjed u dnevni, mekana dekica preko nogu, komp u krilu pes pored, radio svira.....
i svako malo me nekaj štrecne negdje gdje bi rekla da je jajovod (bar bio), osjećaj je nekakva kratkotrajna peckajuća bol; također i desni bubreg se nekako javio laganom boli. Definitivno se ne smijem rastezati ujutro jer dobijem kontrakciju, a sada znam imati lagani menga-osjećaj. Nemirna sam zbog toga jer ne znam dal je kaj loše ili je to bebo?? E da a o križima da ne govorim, zapravo oni zadnji kralješci. No bar sam naspavana

i da ne propustim  :Coffee: , pa kaj obična fini kapućino , radim finog s puno pjene i kavom u 3 boje (tak ispadne iz aparata); za doručak niš jer sam lijena jest (aaaaaaaaaaaaa)

Zima Zima  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za dečeca

Tina nadam se da si se oporavila, velka pusa

----------


## Muma

Razočaranjima nikad kraja, jedan dan ti kažu da ideš doma, a drugi dan se predomisle. Ostavljaju me samo "zato jer sam malo otvorena", a do kad........  :gaah:  Da im je je neki razlog, ne bih ništa rekla...

----------


## linalena

Muma  :Love:  :Love:  bedasto no kaj se može, jel?  Ti si u 30tt, moraš još 2 mjeseca izgurati

----------


## Muma

Ma i da sam morala od početka ležati ne bi bio problem, ali da me drže tu samo radi toga, nema mi smisla. A ne smiju me baš ni pregledavati toliko, ne? Znači samo ležanje i svaki drugi dan ctg, iliti danas opet ništa  :Raspa:

----------


## željkica

Aaaa *Muma* baš te vozaju  :Love: ,pa koliko je to malo?

*Zima*  :Klap:  na dečku!još jedan frajer!
*Bab* cure su ti preslatke!

----------


## nov@

Dobro jutro!
*zima77*  :Very Happy:  za pišulinca
*bab* koje su to preslatke štruce  :Zaljubljen: 
*muma* neznam kaj da ti velim pametnoga...izdrži... 

Ja idem popodne kod svoje dr na kontrolu, da vidimo dal se smirilo sve, meni izgleda da nema više candide, a ni iscjetka  :fige:

----------


## Bab

Muma...drž'se. I ako treba ležat do kraja...pa šta je to za nas mame lavice???
Ja sam bila u petrovoj od 27 tt do kraja tj do 37 tt. Razlog je bio uloživost za vrh prsta. Stanje se nije mjenjalo do kraja ali nikome nije palo napamet da me pusti doma. Ali to se sve tak brzo zaboravi. Ko da je jučer to sve bilo...a gle, sad u rukama držum uspavanog ljepotana, a njegova seka spava kraj nas. I isprilavam se na pravopisbim greškama...Patrik se malo meškolji :Wink: 
samo hrabro drage moje suborke
i hvala na lijepim riječima za moja dva sunašca :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

Upadam na temu da posaljem veliku pusi bab i malenima, a tebi muma zelim da vrijeme brzo prodje. Moj broj imas, zovi ak bude kriticno dosadno  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Hvala cure.  :Kiss:  I ja mislim da je pisalo uloživa za vrh prsta, uglavnom ništa too much. Ali, ne mogu si pomoći, danas mi je fakat crnjak.

----------


## Zima77

Bebice su predivne uživajte,pazite i mazite se,,,,

----------


## snupi

bab bebeki su ti mrak, muma ako treba bolje da si pod  nadzorom makar bi bilo draze da si doma! I meni pise sa zadnjeg pregleda da mi je cerviks smeksan i uloziv za vršak prsta i posteljica sprijeda i korpus desno, 25.10. sam ponovno na kontroli, jedva cekam da sutra dođe nalaz od uk, i da prezivim  pijenje glukoze vec sam mi se povrača! I onda dva sata sjedenja u cekaonici od laba a traje dugo ko vjecnost.

----------


## snupi

Zima ako sam dobro skuzila "smjeskica" cekas - znaci jos jedan igrac u velikoj muskoj ekipi zima- proljece!! :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Muma baš mi je žao što te ne puste doma, barem da i tamo strogo ležiš. Sigurno bi ti bilo lakše... ali možda se predomisle  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Bokic.. Kod mene nis novo, i dalje curim.. Doktori ne mogu nista.. Dansas mi je 12. Dan Cefalina i 8. Dan Klindamicina i ne misle ih ukinuti, zasto, samo bog zna. Od uzv nista, cekat cu svoju dr u ponedjeljak pa da mi ga napravi.

Muma ne znam kako da te utjesim, bas su jadni, taman se ponadas i onda drek, znam kako je to..imas pravo biti ljuta i imas se pravo rasplakati ako ti dodje, sve sta ti mogu reci je da budes strpljiva i stavit u glavu da za bebace cemo sve napraviti samo da bude sve uredu.

Zima  :Very Happy:  za pisulinca!

Bab slatka mala bica..

----------


## linalena

Vatro drž se i neka na tom očekivanom UZV vidiš vejikog bebača i ono između nogica kaj si želiš

A kada smo kod toga kaj je između nogica, između mojih nožetina izgleda da raste šuma. Ne samo dlaka već i gljiva, zvala doka i rekao da počnem s Canesten vaginaletama i ako se ne smiri da dođem na kontrolu. Samo me svrbecka i lagano grebe kada pišam. Pojačala sam i Cvitamin i dodala Lactagyn

----------


## Muma

Sad kad sam se skulirala, mogu vam se posvetiti  :Embarassed:  Došla mi je sad frendica direkt s pregleda (isto u 30tt), malo otvorena i beba zaostaje tjedan dana u bušeku... i smije se ko luda. Potjerala sam je da joj ne nađu koji krevetac  :Laughing: 
*Bab* mazi svoje male slatkiše, s dvoje je naporno, ali je ljubav dvostruka  :Zaljubljen: 
*Zima77* čestitam na dečkiću! Nema veze za kilice, samo da bude nalaz ok da ne moraš na nekakve dijete, i sve dok je bebica ok, uživaj!
*linalena* zar i ti? Izgleda da su gljivetine pravi trudnički simptom. Meni su dali medazol, i počelo me svrbiti, ne znam zašto. Rekla sam sestri i vjerojatno je priča ovakva - dali medazol za svaki slučaj ako ima aeroba a pošto je to nešto kao antibiotik izreagirala sam možda s gljivicama (inače nakon antibiotika dobijem gljivice)  :facepalm: 
*vatrice* vjerujem da si već i oguglala na to curenje, čak i te antibiotike, samo da je bebač dobro...nek je ponedjeljak jedan lijepi dan  :Smile: 
*Bubimitka* kako si ti?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Joj cure moje, jedva cekam da se sve porodimo i kazemo zbogom trudnickim tegobama, krvarenjima, gljivama i ostalim sr.....
Ja sam tako emotivna za poludjeti, samo bih se svadjala ili plakala i tako u krug, srecom pa to radim nasamo zasad da ne otjeram sve od sebe... Svi mi idu na zivce, dosadjuju s pitanjima sta trebam, kako sam.... Aaaaaaaaa... Najradije bih da me svi puste na miru i da mogu prespavati svo ovo vrijeme do susreta s bebicom.... :Sad: 
Isla bih kuciiiiiiiiiiii.... Znam da sam grozna, samu sebe nerviram ali morala sam se vama malo izjadati......

----------


## vatra86

Jooj cure tako vas razumijem..i meni dodje da idem kuci, jer sve sta mi tu rade, to mi mogu i doma raditi..
Meni kaze ovdje jedna sestra, kad ti dodje za plakati samo se isplaci, znaci da ti se nakupilo, i to je uredu.. Nije lako...

Ja sam shvatila da mi je danas mjesec dana hospitalizacije, ne racunajuci ona dva sta sam bila doma i sve te dana dobivam dva antibiotika..svasta...

A sta rec, moramo izdrzati i to je to... Svima saljem puse...

Linalena pa vrijeme je gljiva, ne?  :Laughing:  a gljive se beru u sumi...  :Razz:

----------


## Zima77

Dolazi nam bembolinac,,,,

----------


## Ginger

Bab, rastoooop! Preslatki su! Uzivaj draga!

Muma, drz se
Iako, fakat ne kuzim zasto te drze ako nisi na nikakvoj terapiji
Mislim, i ja imam isti nalaz negdje od 20 tt, rekli su mi samo da sto vise odmaram

Zima cestitke na deckicu

Linalena, ovako, ja sam ginicki rekla da me pece dok mokrim i da urin ima neki miris
A iscjedak je ona mirisala  :Laughing:  tj.onaj metal kaj gurne nutra
Dobila vaginalete i u pon urinokultura
A za ogtt se jos moram naruciti

snupi, zasto sjedis tamo? mene mm vozio doma pa natrag za dva sata
ja sam u medjuvremenu odspavala...

----------


## željkica

*Bab* sorry tek sad vidim da sam napisala cure su ti preslatke  :Embarassed:  bebice tvoje!

Cure drage izdržite nekako nema druge nego se pomirit sa situacijom glavno da vam bebice budu dobro,  znam da je meni lako govorit s kauča i pametovat!
evo za utjehu ja vam nudim ness i kolač i šaljem vam veliki  :Kiss:

----------


## mima235

vatra ne bi smjela uzimati puno c vit jer on u većim količinama omekšava cerviks.

----------


## frka

> vatra ne bi smjela uzimati puno c vit jer on u većim količinama omekšava cerviks.


otkud to? mojoj je frendici ginekologica preporučila veeeelike doze c vitamina u trudnoći jer je pušila (nemam pojma kakav je tu točno učinak c vitamina, ali pretpostavljam da joj ne bi to rekla da može tako utjecati na cerviks)...

drž'te se, cure u bolnici... znam kak je, ali vjerujte da za čas prođe...

----------


## Ginger

mene isto zanima ovo s vitaminom c...
s obzirom da visoke doze c vitamina pomazu u sprecavanju prijevremenog prsnuca vodenjaka

----------


## vatra86

Nidam to cula za vit C tj.nigdje nisam nasla taj podatak, a moram ga piti zbog zeljeza, popijem si onu tbl vitaminsku prenatal i papam mandarine i to je to od vit C. A sta cu kad nema kestena..  :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

Evo, tu ima nesto, al samo u korist vitamina c
http://www.trudnoca.hr/trudnoca/preh...-c-u-trudnoci/

Ima i na rodinim stranicama, al ne mogu sad naci
I svugdje pise samo da sprecava prijevremeno pucanje vodenjaka, nista za cerviks
Ja ga pijem i dodatno, zbog zeljeza, a i nadam se da porod nece poceti pucanjem vodenjaka, ha ha

----------


## Muma

Ku-ku, ima koga da skuha jednu pravu ranojutarnju kavicu?  :Smile:  Ja sam budna već dobrih sat vremena, drži me glupa nada da me možda stave na uzv danas pošto su mi još navečer donijeli čašicu za albumine kad se probudim. E na čemu čovjek živi dok je hospitaliziran  :Nope:

----------


## vatra86

Muma evo mene..ali ne kuham kavu...
Dobro si rekla, na cemu covjek zivi.. Ja znam da ce mene pitati kako sam i otici, a uvijek si razmisljam da ce biti drugacije..he he...
Nocas sam sanjala takve gluposti da sam rodila lutku, i radila s njom sve normalno kao da je pravo dijete.. Nocna mora..

----------


## Muma

Ha ha haaaaaa, i tebi tak upadaju? Mene je već sram kad mi dođu u vizitu. "Jeste dobro?", "Jesam", "Doviđenja". Svaaaaki dan. Odredila je dr ctg svaki drugi dan, i sad ga na kraju ipak radimo svaki dan...valjda da im ne popi.... pa barem da nešto odrade. Živjela ti meni  :pivo: 
Ajmo cure iz stvarnog svijeta, kaj ima? Dajte malo života da se "nahranimo"  :Laughing: 
Pregledići?

----------


## nov@

Jutro ranoranioci, i ja budna od 4h,izgleda da je gotovo moje spavanje do 9  :Smile: 
Nemorate žaliti kaj nemate tv u sobi u bolnici, ništ ne propuštate u takvim trenucima dosade, standardni meksički repertuar ili japansko kineske crtiće ujutro  :Laughing: 
*vatra* vidim i ti sanjaš svašta, još čemo mi poželjeli poslušnu lutku kad nas bembači nebudu htjeli slušati   :Laughing:  Ja sanjala da sam imala neke nadprirodne moći micanja predmeta  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi, eto malo  :Coffee: , sendviča ili pohanog kruha, sorry al nema više kifli s pekmezom od sinoć

Pusa velka curama po bolnicama, pogotovo Bubumitki koja polako odbrojava do poroda

Ja sinoć ima groznu saćku, jako me šarafilo da mi je došlo plakati. I nisam niš jela za večeru (osim tamo negdje u 6, jelte a to još nije prava trudnička večera) i sada ujutro joj boli me trbuh, nekakav grozan osjećaj, malo ko menga-bol, pa šrafaju jajnici, p ko i da crijeva nekaj grgolje - sve je prestalo nakon 2 dobra sendviča. Nisam znala da glad može tako boljeti. A jutro sam započela sa lijepom jednosatnom šetnjom po nasipu sa pesom, ja pes i nitko drugi, čak ni trkača nema. To mi je uvijek smiješno kako na početku tjedna uvijek ih bude a čet/pet slabo.

Trbušček baš lijpeo strši i iskreno već ga mogu i korisiti ko pladanj za tanjur

----------


## linalena

saćka=sračka=proljev=driska :Teletubbies:

----------


## Muma

> saćka=sračka=proljev=driska


 :Laughing:  mislim da smo shvatile. Vidiš da je hrana najbolji lijek  :Smile: 

Osjećam se ko idiot više kaj stalno cvilim, ali svako jutro me šokiraju u viziti...tek u _srijedu_ pregled i odluka kaj dalje.  :Shock:   :Sad:

----------


## linalena

o Muma, ajme a srijeda je tek prošla, nadam se da imaš dobrih filmova i knjiga

JA inače imam hrpu filmova na hardu ali mi se tako neda ništa gledati, jedino kaj ajd zvačem Gordanu. Počela čitati nakon transfera, sada sam na 6-tpj knjizi od njih 12 - taman do kraja trudnoće a imam još tako lijepih knjiga koje čekaju 
uff da i tečaj engleskog na CDu za malo ponavljati

----------


## snupi

krv izvađena, glukoza popijena- cekamo nalaze!! Ne bi mogla bi junkie kak im  je gust tak muciti ruke, mene su  danas piknuli 4 puta pa sam mislila da  budem umral, nisam gadljiva ali bilo mi je  dosta! Lina od cega si ti dobila proljev?

----------


## linalena

pojma nemam Snupi, uzela sam onaj Lactagyn za floru dole pa možda je to potaknulo. Najvjerojantije to da sam bila 2 dana zatvorena
Danas sam na žgancima s mlijekom i tek ću oko 4 jest faširanac i salatu s mm kad se vrati s posla

Snupi kakva je urinokultura?

----------


## Vrci

Možeš mlijeko dan nakon proljeva? Mene ono dodatno otvori.
Al i ja sam imala par dana zatvor, onda sam krenula po mlijeku, i jučer sam valjda 3 puta bila na wc-u. Ma dobro je dok se pokreće

----------


## snupi

UK je nalaz isto  danas popodne javim stanje jednog i drugog!

----------


## lovekd

Snupi,nek nalazi budu dobri  :Smile: 
U srijedu sam bila privatno na cervikometriji-cerviks 37mm,unutarnje ušće T oblik,dr veli da je to ok. Ako moja soc.gin. uoči kakve promjene  na sljedećoj kontroli,moram se opet javiti za cervikometriju. A ono loše je da mi je alb pozitivan,pa sad čekam nalaz urinokulture u utorak.
Pozdravi trudnicama,posebni onima u bolnicama.

----------


## vatra86

Danas bezmesni meni... Mislim da mi je taj i najbolji od svih..
Ugl..kaze dr na viziti specijalizantici da mi napravi uzv, samo radi otkucaja srca jer stanje nije nis bolje..i tako ona dodje u sobu s nekim uzv koji ima manji ekran od mog mobitela i kaze ona, dobro je, vidite da se beba mice, to je sve sta se na tom ekranu vidi.. Ni S od srca se ne vidi...Nadam se boljem ponedjeljku...

Linalena ma kakvo mlijeko nakon proljeva? Riza, dvopek...ne, a?  :Smile: 

Snupi ~~~~~~~~~~~ za nalaze

----------


## spodoba

hvala cure na lijepim rijecima i cestitkama..od srca vam zelim brz i nekompliciran porod kao sto je bio moj..  :Shy kiss: 
linalena, kad ces dobiti nalaze amnia?

----------


## linalena

Ma to je bilo čišćenje nakon zatvora malo potaknuto Lactagyn vaginaletom. Super sam danas i žganci i mlijeko su mi baš pasali. Imam ja jak želudac i probavu, ja jedino dobijem vjetrove ili žgaravicu ali povraćat ili proljevitis je jako jako rijetko

Danas me jako često po trbušini nekaj škaklja, uglavnom na nekih 5cm od pupka dole ulijevo al zna i malo uokolo, vjerujem da je to moja bebica

A imam i još jedno pitanje - čitala na uputama Canesten vaginaleta da se u trudnoći stavljaju same ne uzpomoć aplikatora, a ta tableta sva nekakva tvrda i čoškasta. Moram je večeras malo namočiti prije, ili imate neki drugi savjet, jer sam je ovako baš jako plitko stavila. Em iskreno dole sam baš zacemntirana


Nalazi amnia hmm nadam se do 25.11

----------


## Muma

Uhhhhhhhhhhh, da li se te vaginalete baš moraju namočiti? Znam da sam čitala da se medazol namoči, ali ne sjećam se da li su mi rekli ovdje da to radim  :facepalm:  Ja ga samo gurnem. Zašto bi se trebalo? Da bolje klizne?
*vatra* i tebe "vozaju"...to je kao obavljena pretraga  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## vatra86

Muma moras namociti medazol, meni se uopce ne rastopi, samo isklizne van..

----------


## nov@

[QUOTE=linalena;2496827]
A imam i još jedno pitanje - čitala na uputama Canesten vaginaleta da se u trudnoći stavljaju same ne uzpomoć aplikatora, a ta tableta sva nekakva tvrda i čoškasta. Moram je večeras malo namočiti prije, ili imate neki drugi savjet, jer sam je ovako baš jako plitko stavila. Em iskreno dole sam baš zacemntirana

Ja sam ih prošli tj stavljala...nađen najbolji položaj za čim ugodnije i dublje umetanje (naravno bez aplikatora) i to je to...
Ja ih nisam močila, sve se lijepo otoplio. A da je malo čudnog oblika za umetanje i još k tome sa prstima...istina da je...  :Grin:

----------


## boss

Joj cure ja sad rucala i samo odjednom osjeti mokro na majici kad ono majica sva mokra a iz desne dojke curi voda, zar nije rano.

----------


## linalena

Nije Boss, i nedavno je to netko rekao. Milsim da već od 16tt je moguće

----------


## boss

Lina hvala, nije mi baš svejedno bilo, ja mislila da to tek u 9 mjesecu se može pojaviti.

----------


## Muma

Pa meni se fino ona otopi, ne isklizne mi van. Stavim je direkt prije spavanja, ne dižem se više uopće i tek iduće poslijepodne krene izlaziti  :Undecided:  Ali dobro, večeras ću je namočiti pa ću vidjeti da li ima kakve razlike.
*nov@* a da podjeliš s nama taj famozni položaj?  :Razz: 
*linalena* treba dočekati taj datum...uh.

----------


## linalena

> .
> *nov@* a da podjeliš s nama taj famozni položaj? 
> *linalena* treba dočekati taj datum...uh.


i ja bi volila to viditi , jer može kakva skica, znate ko one skice kaj smo morali crtati za razgibavanje na tjelesnom u školi
a to čekanje i nije tako strašno, više mi je problem kaj sam si zamislila tek nakon toga ići na sljedeći UZV 

Snupi juhuuuu gdje si

idem smetati vatricu

----------


## nov@

hahaha mene ste si našle za zezati  :Laughing:  Smijte se vi samo  :Laughing: , neznam kak je vama, al ja sam otkrila svoj polozaj gdje se mi fakat mišići opuste i prolaz je ˝slobodan˝ da stavim tu glupu vaginaletu kak treba. 
Prije mi je stalno ˝zacvikala˝ negdje na pola puta. Isprobavajte, ko veli da je moraš stavljati u krevetu na leđima, meni je to koma

----------


## linalena

joj da to ko kaj vele da je neprirodno poroditi se na leđima, da ajde se probaj pokakat u tom položaju

Probati ću, hvala Nova

----------


## nov@

> joj da to ko kaj vele da je neprirodno poroditi se na leđima, da ajde se probaj pokakat u tom položaju
> 
> Probati ću, hvala Nova


pa da, točno to...
Poslije piškanja stavim je na stoječki u polu čučnju kad su mi mišići opušteni i drito u krevet poslije...neznam...tak mi je najlakše i najbrže
sretno  :Wink:

----------


## Muma

:Idea:  samo kontra gravitacije. Kad smo kod toga upravo sam imala fijasko s onom jučerašnjom koja se otopila...dakle, funkcionira i na suho,bez namakanja.

----------


## snupi

ogtt stanje nataste 4,56 a nakon 2 sata 6,67. A susjeda mi jos nije donnjela od uk-a!!

----------


## vatra86

Snupi pa po doktorima ti je iznad granice ovaj nakon dva sata... Bas me zanima sta ce ti reci..

Meni danas nikako nije dobro... Idem spavat..

----------


## nova21

Meni na nalazu piše glukoza 0h 4,4-6,4 normalno a nakon 2 sata <7,8 je normalno, jedino ako za trudnice nije drukčije

----------


## boss

Ovog jutra stiže kafa za vatru i mumu, a ostale cure da se ne ljute.

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi  :Coffee:  , brioš, burek 

Vatro draga  :Love:  nadam se da si se probudila puno bolje
svim curama po bolnicama velika želja da što prije prestane taj razlog što ste tamo
Muma , Bubimitka držte se

Snupi ja nemam pojma o tim nalazima, negdje mi zvoni da treba biti ispod 5

Noćas sam išla nenormalno puno i često pišat, nije da me tjera pa niš nego slapovi. A mjehur me tako šarafi dok ga ne ispraznim da jedva hodam. I ne znam kaj mi je s tlakom dosta mi se vrti kada se ustanem malo naglije, onak normalno ko prije. Idem baš mjeriti

----------


## Muma

Jutro  :Smile: 
*boss* draga  :Kiss:  mirišiiiii...
*linalena* tebi kradem burek jer mislim da me čeka kruh i med, a moja glad je zamrla od svakodnevnih namaza na bijelom kruhu.
Ja opet bila budna od 3 do 5h, a u 6h uletjela sestra i upalila sve reflektore u sobi...taman sam nešto spavala.
Ali ajmo vedrije, vikend je, bit će posjeta  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

jutro!boss nema ljutnje sve za cure trebamo se brinut za njih , evo i ja kuham  :Coffee: 

*Lina* ja se svaku noć bar 3 puta dižem na wc tako da mi je to više postalo normalno piškim di stignem , neki dan smo bili u jedan salon namještaja i morala sam zamolit ženu da me pusti u njihov wc jer sam mislila da ću puknut ( naravno koristim sve svoje maramice jedne druge).
Kako nam je *Tina*, ništa se ne javlja?
*Muma,bubimitka i vatra*  :Love:  i da šta prije odete kući!
E Muller daje kupone za popuste za bebe i trudnice ja jučer dobila i do kraja godine ih treba iskoristit taman kako nam i treba.

----------


## vatra86

Jutrooo..
Jutros je bolje nego jucer.. Zeza nas ta mini maternica, a moj bembo raste..pa radi kontrakcije a posteljica bi se polako mogla i dizati...

Cure stvarno nas pazite i mazite, hvala na kavici, ja cu caj...  :Kiss: 

Ma neku curu su hospitalizirali jer joj je secer bio 5,4 nakon 2 sata..

Lina ja pisam 3 x po noci, a po danu mi se desi da mi se pisa svakih pola sata...

Muma mi danas med i margo..ali vec sam muzu napravila popis sta da mi donese...

E pitanje, pijem onaj magnezij direkt od 300 mg, jel smijem ja popiti 2 na dan?

----------


## frka

smiješ, vatra. drž' se!

----------


## snupi

nalaz ogtt je  super za trudnice je 8,5- A uk imam povisene leukocite (moram na briseve) i saprofilne bakterije kaj je ok!Da vatra smijes!

----------


## snupi

do 8,5 granica.

----------


## tina29

Tko me trazio? Ne stignem pisat malac je non stop samnom, samo na kratko procitam, sorry. Mi smo dobro, cicamo uz pomoc sesirica zbog mojih bradavica al glavno da cicamo. Patrik je predobar samo da tak i ostane...mada tu kad ih uzmu na kupanje i ostalo obavezno ih nadohrane pa spavaju ko medeki zimski san i zbog toga je i miran.jedva cekam doma.cure u bolnicama drzite se.sve sr to isplati na kraju kad zagrlite svog bebonju.saljem vam svima velike pozdrave i puse. Mazite i pazite buse!

----------


## Blekonja

tina29  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

Jutro cure.. Ja nocas nisam nis spavala... Stavili me na tokolizu!!!
Tresla sam se sva, bas neka cudna nuspojava tog Partusitena.. Ali zato nema kontrakcija i krvarenja za sad.. Jucer sam izgubila mozda pola litre krvi koliko mi je islo.... 

Tina doznat cemo kakav je osjecaj drzati svog smotuljka... He he.. Samo vi uzivajte...

----------


## đurđa76

a Vatra tebi baš ne da mira!!!drži se

----------


## corinaII

Vatra draga a joj pa kod tebe nikako korak naprijed  :Sad:  
Čuvaj se mila, a ne znam što da ti kažem.

----------


## vatra86

Ni ja ne znam sta da kazem..ovo nam je jedino preostalo..a do kad???

----------


## tigrical

Vatra, hug!

----------


## Ginger

Ajme vatra, drz se!
Nadam se da cete izdrzati sto duze 2u1, bez obzira sto to znaci lezanje u bolnici
Mislim na vas

----------


## snupi

vatra sve nase molitve i meditacije su usmjerene tebi i tvom bebeku drži se draga, znam da je to lako reci, ja i smješic ti saljemo pusu i jedan veliki zagrljaj!!

----------


## Muma

> vatra sve nase molitve i meditacije su usmjerene tebi i tvom bebeku drži se draga, znam da je to lako reci, ja i smješic ti saljemo pusu i jedan veliki zagrljaj!!


Lijepo rečeno, veliki *X*
*vatrice*  :Sad:   :Love:  ja od sad šutim, majke mi, baš sam nezahvalna  :škartoc:

----------


## linalena

Draga moje Vatrice, pa i tokoliza - grozno mi je žao što nikako da se tipkamo o šopingu i veselim stvarima. No glavno da su kontrakcije i krvarenje prestale. 
Kako je rekla Snupi, sve naše molitve  i pozitivne misli su sa vama, puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

vatra draga, čuvaj sebe i bebicu.
Žao mi je da moraš kroz sve to prolaziti.
Samo sam ti htjela reći da ćeš se kroz neko vrijem (vjerojatno) priviknuti na partusisten pa će i ta treskavica prestati. Ja sam 10 tjedana pila 2 partusistena i 2 ormidola dnevno. U početku mi je bilo grozno al nakin cc tjedan dana mi je bilo ok tak da sam presla na pola ormidola. Nadam se da će i kod tebe biti tako.

Pusa svima drage moje ženice.

Tina, čestitam na malom Patriku, našem imenjaku! Uživajte na najjače.

----------


## željkica

jutro cure evo kavica stiže  :Coffee: 

Muma kako si? Vatra tebe me je strah iti pitat,neadam se da je bolje!

----------


## corinaII

Dobro jutro drage moje, Željkice može kavica.  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jutro cure, hvala na kavici  :Smile: 

Vatra draga nemam sta pametno za reci, bas mi je zao da ne mozes biti bezbrizna i uzivati nego stalno neki problemi... Cu aj se  :Love: 

Muma kak si ti?

Pusa svima  :Wink:

----------


## vatra86

Reci cu samo jutro cure..jer meni nije dobro... U viziti su samo konstantirali da ce mi maknuti tokolizu i staviti na infuzije Spasmexa.. Sokirali su me, da nisam nis stigla pitati, ali da ce dr razgovarati samnom da mi objasni nesto u vezi tokolize.. Sve me strah i jako sam tuzna...  :Sad: 

Oprostite sta ovako ruzne stvari moram dijeliti sa vama, ali mi je tako lakse...

----------


## Muma

Jutro cure!
U usporedbi s *vatrom*, ja sam zrno maka. Najveći bolnički problem mi je totalna nesanica, noćas sam čitala. A za sve ostale trudničke informacije čekam pregled u srijedu, nadam se da će stanje cervixa biti nepromijenjeno. Nakon onih groznih kontrakcija nisu uopće gledali.
*vatra* jel znaš kad je pregled danas?
*Bubi* kako ste i i tvoja bebica?

----------


## ljubilica

*vatra* mislimo na tebe!!!!! bit će sve dobro!!!!!

----------


## tonkica

Cure drage u bolnici nadam se da ce vam uskoro biti bolje i da ce te svojim kucama, Vatra žao mi je šta sve to prozivljavas, drži se i cuvaj bit ce to sve dobro.
Ostale cure veliki pozdrav ja cekam svojppregled iduci tjedan, nemogu dočekati mislim sa i dalje imam gljivice ali trenutno ih s ničim ne lijecim cekam pregled, valjda neće biti problema, bila sam prije sedam dana stavljala rojazol.

----------


## Vrci

vatra drži se. Ma koma je što ti tako daju informacije na kapaljku, još si hrpu gorih scenarija onda smisliš.
Sve mislimo na vas...

----------


## linalena

Vatrice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ginger

Velika pusa svima, pogotovo curama u bolnici, mislim na vas!

----------


## Mojca

Vatra... uf... drži se draga. 
Vibrice da sve bude dobro. 
 :Heart:

----------


## Bluebella

ajme *vatra* nikako da se smiri situacija kod tebe... još kad se doktori tako ponašaju... baš mi je žao. nadam se da će se uskoro smiriti krvarenja...
*muma* kaj tebi vele? čekaš srijedu i odluku?

meni se u zadnje vrijeme sve češće kontrakcije javljaju. al to je više zato što stalno hodam ili nešto radim, čim legnem se smire.
u srijedu mi je pregled, nadam se da će sve biti ok. sutra opet na ogtt  :gaah:  uh baš mi je mrzak taj test.

----------


## Muma

> *muma* kaj tebi vele? čekaš srijedu i odluku?


Ma da, već bi me dvoje doktora i pustilo doma, ali nisu zaduženi za mene. Ali prvo pregled. Iskreno, ako ću biti i malo više otvorena, mislim da će me ova ostaviti tu do kraja  :facepalm:  tako mi miriši nakon nekih stvari koje sam čula...ali o tom potom.
Sretno tebi sutra, bit će to sweet day  :kokice:

----------


## Ginger

Muma pa tko je tvoja? Dr. M, tj. H?

Bbella ja sam u cetvrtak na ogtt-u :zbljuv:
zaboravih...zasto ides opet?

----------


## Muma

*Ginger* ona s dva prezimena, dr.C iliti poznata dr.D....najstarija  :Grin:

----------


## Bluebella

> Bbella ja sam u cetvrtak na ogtt-u :zbljuv:
> zaboravih...zasto ides opet?


Baš je zbljuv....
idem zato što se moj dragi na zadnjem pregledu pohvalio pred doktoricom kak je on rođen sa 4350gr a ja sa 4550gr... pa je doktorica ostala lagano u šoku i rekla da idem opet na ogtt za svaki slučaj (prvi put sam bila u 23tt).
na zadnjem pregledu je malac bio 1553gr, baš me zanima na koliko će biti procjenjen u srijedu

----------


## Bluebella

eh, da.... htjedoh još nešto napisati....
dosta sam čitala članaka na temu zubi u trudnoći i da se preporučavaju redovne kontrole kod stomatologa u trudnoći na što sam ja samo odmahivala rukom, dok mi u petak nije puknuo komadić cakline sa zuba. odem danas to riješiti i zubar mi pregleda ostale zube i veli da imam dva karijesa koji su svježi i po njegovom mišljenju nastali unazad dva do tri mjeseca i da mi je zubno meso na dosta mjesta upaljeno.... malo sam bila iznenađena jer sam par mjeseci prije trudnoće bila na kontroli i sve je bilo ok. tak da nije od viška otići i to provjeriti  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

> *Ginger* ona s dva prezimena, dr.C iliti poznata dr.D....najstarija


Ajme, majku mu, pa gore nisi mogla strefiti...mesarka, tako ju ja zovem...
Najgori i najbolniji pregled u mom zivotu...nakon toga sam krvarila ko nikad i dobila trudove...
Nadam se da tebi nije tako grozna...
Iako, odgovorila mi je na sva pitanja i bila po tom pitanju fakat susretljiva, al guba uzas jedan
Moje medjunozje vise nece vidjeti...osim ak ne budem takve srece da radjam u njenoj smjeni...

Bbella, fakat ste ogromni bili!
A zube ne spominji...ja bila prije i pocetkom trudnoce, rjesila neke sitnice i prije mjesec dana -bum! Jos uvijek muku mucim, zubarka veli da tak nesto ne vidja cesto...tjedan dana mi je bila strava...
Zato-rijesi to dok je vrijeme

----------


## Bluebella

> Bbella, fakat ste ogromni bili!
> A zube ne spominji...ja bila prije i pocetkom trudnoce, rjesila neke sitnice i prije mjesec dana -bum! Jos uvijek muku mucim, zubarka veli da tak nesto ne vidja cesto...tjedan dana mi je bila strava...
> Zato-rijesi to dok je vrijeme


mama mi je govorila da kad me rodila doktor je rekao: ovo je nešto malo a debelo  :Laughing: 
naravno da riješavam... baš nas svašta snađe u trudnoći....

----------


## Muma

Prvi dan me raskrvarila a poslije više nisam imala pregled, osim briseva iduće jutro, dok sam već i onak bila u komi od tog pregleda večer prije. Čekam sad idući "tretman"  :drek:

----------


## Bluebella

> Ajme, majku mu, pa gore nisi mogla strefiti...mesarka, tako ju ja zovem...
> Najgori i najbolniji pregled u mom zivotu...nakon toga sam krvarila ko nikad i dobila trudove...
> Nadam se da tebi nije tako grozna...
> Iako, odgovorila mi je na sva pitanja i bila po tom pitanju fakat susretljiva, al guba uzas jedan
> Moje medjunozje vise nece vidjeti...osim ak ne budem takve srece da radjam u njenoj smjeni...





> Prvi dan me raskrvarila a poslije više nisam imala pregled, osim briseva iduće jutro, dok sam već i onak bila u komi od tog pregleda večer prije. Čekam sad idući "tretman"


pa dobro kakva je to žena/doktorica??? 
zašto takvi rade u zdravstvu? nek ide u mesare....  :drek:

----------


## Ginger

Bbella  :Laughing:  mala i debela
Ne odgovara tvom opisu

Muma  :Sad:  suosjecam i nadam se da ce biti bolje na slijedecem pregedu
Bbella ma ona je opcepoznata po tome  :Sad:  uzas jedan...
Kad sam je ugledala i u radjaoni nakon pregleda, htjela sam pobjeci...srecom, zavrsavala joj je smjena (iako je unatoc tome porod bio...uf...)
U TA cu je izbjegavati, al ak ju ugledam u radjaoni, ozbiljno razmisljam da zapicim za cakovec

----------


## lberc

Ne spadam još u ovu temu,ali moram prokomentirat dr mesare...do sad sam imala dva pol satna transfera i bolnija od punkcije i obadva su radile doktorice,svaki drugi kaj su radili doktori pjesma..ne znam zakaj su doktorke tak grube.

----------


## bubekica

nemam snage za drugo pa samo kopiram poruku mile vatrice...
"Ej. .zavrsila sam u radaoni sa obilnim krvarenjem i kontrakcijama..sad cekamo konacan ishod iako se, beba jos bori..javi curama na forum...tnx..ja se jos nekako drzim..."


zasto?  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Bluebella

> Bbella  mala i debela
> Ne odgovara tvom opisu


dobro sam i ispala na kraju kak je krenulo  :Laughing: 




> Muma suosjecam i nadam se da ce biti bolje na slijedecem pregedu
> Bbella ma ona je opcepoznata po tome  uzas jedan...
> Kad sam je ugledala i u radjaoni nakon pregleda, htjela sam pobjeci...srecom, zavrsavala joj je smjena (iako je unatoc tome porod bio...uf...)
> U TA cu je izbjegavati, al ak ju ugledam u radjaoni, ozbiljno razmisljam da zapicim za cakovec


Draga... ajmo mi lijepo sjesti sa našim dr.R i ozbiljno porazgovarati s njim da nam dođe na porod  :Very Happy:  vjerujem da će biti oduševljan s tom idejom  :Grin:

----------


## Bluebella

> nemam snage za drugo pa samo kopiram poruku mile vatrice...
> "Ej. .zavrsila sam u radaoni sa obilnim krvarenjem i kontrakcijama..sad cekamo konacan ishod iako se, beba jos bori..javi curama na forum...tnx..ja se jos nekako drzim..."
> 
> 
> zasto?


ovo je strašno  :Crying or Very sad: 
vatra draga nadam da će malac ipak nekako izdržati i da će se sve smiriti....

----------


## bubekica

BB, vatra je imala ab, ali bebica se jos bori... prestrasno.

----------


## Bluebella

> BB, vatra je imala ab, ali bebica se jos bori... prestrasno.


ne mogu nigdje naći u kojem tt je vatra?

----------


## bubekica

danas 18+5

----------


## đurđa76

> BB, vatra je imala ab, ali bebica se jos bori... prestrasno.


 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## frka

ajme, vatra  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## milasova8

Ajoooj,vatra :Sad: 
Tako mi je zao....

----------


## innu

Ajme Vatra, užasno mi je žao, nemam riječi  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Muma

Ja tu informaciju ne mogu nikak probaviti, srce me boli, suze idu.  :Crying or Very sad:  *vatra* toliko mi je žao!!!

----------


## Ginger

ajme vatra  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 
ne mogu vjerovati
zasto se dogadjaju tako grozne stvari  :Sad: 
drzi se draga, nemam rijeci...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jooooj Vatra... Strasno...  :Love:

----------


## vatra86

Samo na brzinu, ja sam cure u radjaoni, jako krvarim i imam kontrakcije...a beba u busi se jos bori...stavili su me tu ako slucajno krene abortus...sta da vam kazem.. Nekako zelim da sve to sto prije prodje jer sam psihicki izmorena.... Javim ako uspijem dalje info...

----------


## Argente

vatra držite se!!!!  :Love:

----------


## Bluebella

vatra drži se, nadam se da će ipak sve biti ok....

----------


## bubekica

mila, krivo sam te shvatila... drzi mi se.

----------


## Ginger

vatra ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

*vatra* draga svi smo uz tebe i molimo da sve ipakmprođe uredu drži se  :Love:

----------


## Mucica

Vatra draga držite se ti i bebica!!!
šaljem sve ~~~~~~~~~ ovog svijeta da ipak sve bude u redu  :Love:

----------


## frka

vatra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

je l se to pojačalo nakon skidanja s tokolize? ako je, to nije ništa čudno. a čudno je da su te skinuli...

----------


## Muma

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## tonkica

Vatra draga svi smo uz tebe, drži se i nadam se da ce na kraju biti sve u redu.

----------


## tigrical

Vatra, ne mogu ni citat ovo, drzi se!

----------


## željkica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Vatra, vibre do kraja svemira...

----------


## lovekd

> Vatra, vibre do kraja svemira...


Drži se......

----------


## corinaII

Vatra draga  :Sad:   :Sad:  
Večeras ću se pomoliti za tebe i bebicu.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~

----------


## beilana

Vatra draga drz se. Molim se da onaj gore cuva tebe i malog borca i da nekim cudom iz ovoga izadjete 2u1. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Dso neba

----------


## dino84

Vatra, bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti i tvoja bebica izdržite zajedno.

----------


## žužy

Draga vatra,šaljem sve vibre ovog svijeta da beba izdrži!drži se..

----------


## lasta

Draga vatra vibre do svemira i oko  njega...drzi se draga. Mislimo na tebe

----------


## amazonka

Vatra drži se~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Runa

Vatra ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Vrci

Ajme vatra, nisam ovo ni u ludilu očekivala  :Sad:  Drži se, molimo za malog borca..

----------


## Blekonja

ajme majko mila koja strava, drži se vatra!! 
čuvajte se!  :Sad:

----------


## vatra86

Nikome ovu agoniju ne zelim...
Za sad je sve stalo, a i bio je problem da ako krene spontani nije dobro jer imam i previju..cekam da me netko pregleda...ovo je prestrasno...

----------


## lasta

Ah ovi pametni tel pa nemozes ni pp. Drzi se draga.

----------


## linalena

Vatrice moja mila, grlim moju bebicu u buši i molim sve koje znam i ne znam da se jednog dana zajedno igraju. O Bože mili daj nam snage, daj nam nade, ne trebaju ti novi anđeli

----------


## frka

Vatra, kako je jutros? Jesu te mozda opet prikopcali na partusisten? U kojoj si bolnici (Ri?)?

----------


## lasta

Pulska bolnica. Sigurno ceka jos vizitu. Nece oni jos

----------


## jejja

Vatra sreco u mislima si mi.. drzi se i nek stane to sve, od srca se nadam da ce se sve smiriti i da je bebac borac kao i ti i da cete jos ostat 2u1 do termina..

----------


## hrki

Vatra,drzi se puno,puno vibri i molitvi da se sve smiri i izdrzite sto dulje 2u1

----------


## anddu

Vatro, draga, drži se ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

vatra draga drži se!

----------


## Muma

*vatra* draga, šaljem puse tebi i bebici, i nadam se lijepim vijestima.
Ja sam bila na pregledu ipak danas. Rekla je doktorica da je beba nisko i da je sve napeto, da vodenjak može puknuti i ostajem tu, valjda do kraja. Eh.

----------


## linalena

Muma samo leži u bolnici, nije ni to sigurno ali je mirnije nego doma. Drž se

Bubimitka kako si?

Bluebella je bila teška beba pa je vidite sada, a ja rođena s 1,2kg a kakva sam sada (od faxa muku mučim)

Vatrice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

*Muma* ah šta reći teško je ali nema druge moraš čuvat bebicu, brzo će to proć ja sam danas ušla u 32 tt ti si sad u  30 ,jel da? mogu ti reć da kad sve ovo čitam strah me hvata i samo se osluškujem.

----------


## innu

Vatra, mislimo na tebe! Drži se! ~~~~ za najbolji mogući ishod!
Muma, znam da nije lijepo za čut da ostaješ, ali šta je sigurno je sigurno, bar si im na oku tamo, jest da bi bilo ljepše doma, ali...

----------


## nov@

*Vatra*, drž se, nadam se da ćeš se javiti sa dobrim vijestima 
*Muma*, sve za malog pišulinca, proći će i to vrijeme...  :Kiss:

----------


## Zima77

Vatra drži se ti si borac kao i tvoja bebica,,,,,

----------


## Muma

Sve jasno.  :peace:  I na zadak je mala ljenčina, ali uvijek se stigne okrenuti. Sutra je punih 30tt.

----------


## Vrci

Muma, drži se. Čini se da je daleko tvoj termin, ali doći će i to brzo. Glavno da si tamo na sigurnom. Nadam se da su uvjeti ok (koja uopće bolnica?)

----------


## Bluebella

Vatra i muma ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ držite se cure.
Vatra dali su te vratili na tokolizu? Zasto su te uopce i skinuli? Dali ti je tko objasnio?
Nek ti dragi nazove bolnicu u Rijeci i objasni tvoj slucaj, mozda da se kod njih prebacis kad prodje ovo najgore...

----------


## snupi

jutro! Cijelu noc sam se vrtila po krevetu i mislila na vatru i njeno stanje, onda me spopala zakaj se meni moj smjesskic ne zeli javiti vec bi mu bilo vrijeme! Muma  u cetvrtak nosim briseve pa te dođem vidjeti, bolje da si pod kontrolom nego da ti se nesto dogodi- znam da je  u bolnici  dosadno! Anđeli moji budite sa vatrom i njenom bebicom!!

----------


## mostarka86

Vatra, čuvam fige da sve bude uredu. drži se...

----------


## ljubilica

*Vatra* draga, bit ce sve ok... Grlim i mislim na tebe i bebicu  :Love: 
O Boze zasto se to sve dogadja  :Sad: 
 :fige:  do neba i *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## Bubimitka81

Vatra saljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Joj Muma zar i ti? K vragu, ali neka, bar si pod nadzorom i bit ces mirnija, cuvaj se....

Nama zakazan carski u petak, beba procjenjena na 3100, ali plodna voda na donjoj granici...

----------


## Muma

Yesss, nekakve lijepe vijesti. *Bubimitka* čekamo i veselimo se s tobom, ne brini, sad si u finishu, porodit će te prije ako se išta zakomplicira.
*Vrci* u VŽ sam.
Inače, moj maleni se sakrio nakon pregleda, negdje otraga i na suprotnu stranu, jedva su mu malo prije našli srčeko na ctg-u (već sam se ukenjala)
*vatra* još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ginger

Vatra ~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba mila

Muma, visoke doze c vitamina sprecavaju prijevremeni prsnuce vodenjaka
Uzmi one od 500 mg i drmni jednu ujutro jednu navecer
Ja to uzimam vec jedno vrijeme, sto zbog zeljeza, sto zbog viroza koje mi se lijepe jedna na drugu- jucer me satralo, ne mogu iz kreveta, temp srecom nemam

Bubi ~~~~~~~~~ za petak

----------


## Ginger

Muma jesu ti dal kakvu terapiju? Ili samo lezis? Drz se

----------


## Muma

*Ginger* samo ležim, na lijevom boku, puno manje na desnom jer mali ne voli. I jedem u krevetu. Ništa ne dobivam osim nifedipina. Čak mi ne daju ni heferol jer to smatraju dodatkom prehrani, kao i prenatal.
Rekla sam mm da će mi donijeti vitamin c. Kakav je dobar, gdje ga kupuješ? Ne da mi se još to istraživati.

----------


## Ginger

Muma imas pp

----------


## Bluebella

još jedan ogtt odrađen.... i opet je bio bljak. nakon drugog vađenja krvi lijepo sam se srušila i tek nakon petnaestak min došla sebi... a mali u buši je to vrijeme doslovno poludio. može biti zbog mog preniskog tlaka pa nije dobivao dovoljno kisika.... jedva su me nakon svega pustili samu doma.
al nebitno, došao nalaz i sve je ok.....

*vatra* javi nam novosti kad stigneš.. nadam se da je sve ok!

----------


## lovekd

Vatra draga,nadam se da je stanje kolko tolko ok. Drži se...
Muma,znači,ne piješ ni prenatal? Ne kužim kakve to ima veze kaj se to smatra dodatkom prehrani?  :Shock:  Kaj si ti dobila dosta kila,ili je mali dosta težak?
Ginger,ajde,molim te,pošalji i meni ovo za vit C.  :Smile:  hvala.
Bubimitka,još malo i grliš svoga miša  :Wink:

----------


## Muma

Neee, ja sam do hospitalizacije dobila 6kg, a mali je taman. Htjela sam reći da oni heferol smatraju dodatkom prehrani, kao i prenatal i ostale vitamine. Ne smatraju to terapijom koja se mora uzimati pa mi ga niti ne daju. A ako ga i želim od svoje ginekologice8tj recept) ne mogu dobiti ništa sve dok sam hospitalizirana.

----------


## vatra86

Evo me, bas je muz bio samnom cijelo jutro.. Cure ja ne znam kako smo mi jucerasnji dan prezivili, to je islo iz mene ko da pisam..fuuuj...trbuh sav tvrd u kontrakciji, nadrogirali me nekim super lijekovima i evo do danas je mirno, a sta nas ceka, vidjet cemo.. Ugl otvorena sam za prst i previja bas ide na zivce.. Na tokolizu nesmijem do 20 tt, a i nije dobro kad se krvari jer od krvi moze nastati upala pa od toga sepsa a nema simptoma..
Mislili su me prebaciti za Ri ali je jedan prof objasnio da je trudnoca jos mala, i da ni oni nebi napravili nista bolje, a drugo bi bilo kad bi ja bila 22-24 tt pa onda vec mogu jer imaju dobru neonatologiju.. Tako da borimo se, pa do kud stignemo.... Sve je u bozjim rukama... Cure hvala na vibrama, i na molitvama... Pusa

----------


## corinaII

Vatra draga moja cijeli dan mislim na tebe, joj draga moja i večeras će moje molitve biti upućene tebi i tvome malome mišu.

----------


## sara38

Vatra, draga, drži se, bit će sve dobro ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

*vatra*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Vrci

vatra, ti i beba ste pravi borci, želim vam najbolji mogući ishod  :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

*Vatra* draga, molim se za vas!!! Ma vi ste borci!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Muma

*vatra*  :Shy kiss:  držite se...

----------


## Mojca

vatra, cijeli dan ste mi u mislima...  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~

----------


## Muma

Uz svo pošovanje *vatri* danas, imam samo jedno pitanje...kako doktorica zna na temelju vaginalca da je beba na zadak?

----------


## MalaMa

vatra drži se! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## amazonka

Vatra, za najbolji mogući ishod~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Argente

vatra draga, ježi mi se koža na glavi dok čitam ovo...i meni se čini da si dobila svu moguću skrb. Nadam se da ćete što prije prebroditi ovaj užas i da će super droge djelovati da dogurate do nekih visokih tjedana  :fige:

----------


## Argente

Muma, ni meni nije jasno kako bi mogla napipati zadak ako nisi otvorena, možda je skužila pipajući ti trbuh?

----------


## Kikica1

Vatra, vibram ti do neba da sve bude u redu. Kako ste krenuli bit ce svakako al dan po dan i izgurat cete. Zelim ti strpljenja i dobre zivce, i tebi i tvom muzu. 
Nadovezat cu se na ideju o Rijeci...evo, iskreno se nadam da se sta promijenilo do danas...ali ne tako davne 2008. mojoj prijateljici koja je dobila kontrakcije u 18tj. blizanacke trudnoce je receno od strane nama dobro poznate dr. da se "tu nema sta cuvati". Tako da taj savjet koji si dobila od doktora ako su stavovi u Ri i danas isti, zlata ti vrijedi.

----------


## Ginger

Muma, napipaju tvrdo ili mekano, tak su meni objasnili
Samo, mogu se tu i zeznuti....recimo, meni je u prvoj T bio zadak, al neki poprecni i na osnovu opipa su mislili da je glavica
A bio je neki cudni zadak, gotovo poprecni
I jos su mi napominjali da ako me prije planiranog carskog ulove trudovi, da im to obavezno napomenem
To se i dogodilo pa su me gledali na uzv i bio je i dalje zadak...

Vartice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ jos malo za tebe i tvog borca

----------


## crvenkapica77

vatra   drzi se  draga   ,  mogu mislit  sta  si  juce  prolazila   nedaj Boze    to nikome, uh
vibram  d a sve  bude  dalje  dobro  ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Muma

> Muma, ni meni nije jasno kako bi mogla napipati zadak ako nisi otvorena, možda je skužila pipajući ti trbuh?


E sad stvarno više ne znam kako je točno stanje dolje. Bilo je prije 10 dana kad sam došla da jesam malo otvorena, tj uloživa, cervix37mm, "dalo bi se probiti pod malim pritiskom". Danas kao *nema* promjene "i dalje sam za prst otvorena" ali je cervix čvrst. Mislila sam da se ona samo tak izrazila "za prst", a sad se pitam kak je onda znala da je na zadak, osim ako ga nije škakljala po guzi  :Laughing: . Možda i bolje da ne znam pa ću se manje opterećivati.

----------


## Ginger

Mene vise zanima kak zna da je vodenjak napet, a nije radila uzv?
Nema veze kaj si uloziva, unutarnje usce i je ok i to je najbitnije

----------


## Muma

> Mene vise zanima kak zna da je vodenjak napet, a nije radila uzv?
> Nema veze kaj si uloziva, unutarnje usce i je ok i to je najbitnije


Pojma nemam, stara koka ima iskustva  :Raspa:

----------


## Ginger

> Pojma nemam, stara koka ima iskustva


 :Laughing: 
ima ona iskustva-svakakvog...ma znas i sama...

----------


## Mali Mimi

vatra šaljem vibre da se situacija smiri i da izdržite do kraja

----------


## milasova8

Vatra~~~~~~~~--do neba
Drzite se i vjeruj u sebe i bebicu.. Hrabri i cvrsti su ti malci u busama..

----------


## milasova8

Bubimitka,proletila mi tvoja trudnoc..kao da si jucer ju objavila..

----------


## anddu

Vatra, za tebe i malog borca vibre do neba. Muma, nije mi jasno - jeli hefeorl zeljezo? U dubrovackoj bolnifi ga davaju trudnicama kojima naravno to po nalazu treba a prenatal ionqko ne ide na recept i ne znam zasto ga ne bi pila!?

----------


## Muma

*anddu* nisu mi ništa rekli za prenatal, mogu ja piti bilo kakve vitamine, nije ih briga. Heferol jest željezo, i za njaga sam pitala kad ga mi je ponestalo, pa su rekli da mi nije ordiniran pa mi ga ne daju.

----------


## tina29

Drage moje ne stignem vas uopce citati, dosta mi je tesko jer me jos boli rez ali ide na bolje, sutra vadenje konaca.patrik me non okupira tako da ne mislim na nista drugo.
Bubimitka sretno u petak i zelim ti sto brzi oporavak..
Muma tebi zelim da ti dani u bolnici sto prije produ, bit ce to sve ok.puse tebi i bebi, znam da je dosadno ali za malce nije nista tesko.
Vatra tebi posebno zelim da izdrzite sto duze i da se to sve smiri, bit ces mi u mislima i molitvama.veliki hug i puse tebi i tvom malom borcu.draga moja drzi se.
Svim ostalim curama pozdrav i uzivajte u trudnoci jer pre brzo prode, mazite i pazite buseke.
Puse od mene i mog bumbara!!!

----------


## Sonja29

tina čestitam!
vatrice drži se! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Bubek sretno u petak!

----------


## nov@

Juuutro svima iz kišovitog Vž-a! Noć je dobro prespavana a bude još i po danu spavanca kak mi se čini.
Zadnjih dana trbuh mi je tak težak postao i bole me prepone, podvečer pogotovo, a mala mišica me uveseljava po cijele dane svojim akrobacijama  :Zaljubljen: 

Curke u bolnici~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

dobro jutro  :Coffee: 

želim nam svima opušten dan bez stresova
pogotovo curama u bolnicama

ja se eto mazim s psom i zamišljam budućnost a onda postanem bolno svjesna  koliko je teško biti pozitivan i opušten

koliko god mi je danas teško razvući osmjeh da ispričam - jučer mi mama poklonila spavačicu za dojenje, naravno već je ona to oprala u najfinijem prašku, dugih rukava predivne kako ona kaže marel boja koja meni toliko paše. Sa strane ima razreze jelte za cice, i sinoć ja to obukla i ajme ne da se sise vide nego ispadnu van ko u nekom SM kostimu. Sve mi bilo neugodno pred mužem.

----------


## nov@

> koliko god mi je danas teško razvući osmjeh da ispričam - jučer mi mama poklonila spavačicu za dojenje, naravno već je ona to oprala u najfinijem prašku, dugih rukava predivne kako ona kaže marel boja koja meni toliko paše. Sa strane ima razreze jelte za cice, i sinoć ja to obukla i ajme ne da se sise vide nego ispadnu van ko u nekom SM kostimu. Sve mi bilo neugodno pred mužem.



Kakava neugoda,vjerujem da tvom mužu nije bilo neugodno kad su ispale  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## željkica

jutro , i u  splitu pada kiša bljak,baš je vrijeme za izležavanje.

cure drage u bolnicama kako ste? *vatra* nadam se da je sve ok  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !
*Linalena* vjerujem da je muž uživa! :Laughing: 

a di nam je *butterfly* nestala već se dugo nije javila?

ako ko ima danas pregled ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~! ja imam sljedeći tjedan pregled i baš sam jučer razmišljala kako ću se sredit depilirat i tako to od trbuha ne vidim a ni nogu nije više lako dignut! :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Kod nas kisu zamjenjuje sunce  :Smile: 

Ja se tom depilacijom uopce toliko ne opterecujem,ne znam... uglavnom dio obrijem, dio samo skratim trimerom i to je to. Bitno da je sve cisto i uredno, a sad jel to glatko i bez dlacice ili ovako, to mi nikad nije problem

----------


## Ginger

Lina  :Laughing: 

Cure u bolnicama, a posebno vatra, saljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~

Bubimitka jel raste uzbudjenje?
Koliki ti je afi kad kazu da je plodna voda kriticno?

Mene pokosila neka viroza, od jucer ne mogu ustati iz kreveta
Imam sve simpotome kao da je gripa, al srecom bez temperature

Pusa svima

----------


## Ginger

Depilacija - kozmeticarka
Tu i tamo nesto popravim britvicom uz pomoc ogledala

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ginger afi mi je 7,9 iako ne vjerujem previse u te procjene, neki dan je cura iz sobe pored rodila bebu od 4,5 kg a procijenili ga na 3,4 kg.. A ovoj drugoj svaki put afi totalno drugaciji, tako da se ne zamaram s time... 
Bitno da bude sve ok.. Ne znam ni sama jesam uzbudjena, nestrpljiva ili nesto trece.. Nisam jos ni svjesna da cu biti mama za dva dana  :Smile: 

Vatra jel ima kakvih novosti?
Muma?!

----------


## Muma

Joj *Bubi* jedva čekamo čuti velike brojčice  :Klap:  Za dva dana si mama  :Zaljubljen: 
*Ginger* otvaraj prozor (nadam se da te više ne muči alergija) i pusti malo prekrasnog sunca, zraka, pij čaja, njupaj mandarine. I c vitamina  :Razz: 
A kod mene vam neće biti vijesti neko vrijeme. Rade ctg svaki dan i vaginalac svakih 10 dana. Na uzv nisam bila od kad sam tu. Pitala sam danas doktoricu ima li "u planu" kakav uzv i rekla je da ne još. A ne razumiju koju bi uslugu napravili našoj psihi da nam pokažu malo bebonje, pa da se utješimo, rascmoljimo i napunimo srce i dušu na tjedan dana  :Nope: 
A o depilaciji ni ne bih, ovo u bolnici je koma.

----------


## Vrci

Da, to sam baš ja razmšljala neki dan. Kako je s tom depilacijskom higijenom ako si na čuvanju u bolnici...

----------


## Muma

I zaboravila bitno. Do koliko otkucaja je normalno kod bebonje? Moj je već toliko nervozan i agresivan na taj jadni ctg da su danas otkucaji bili 160-180, i zvučalo je grozno, a mene boli sve više od njegovih udaraca i naguravanja! Puštala sam mu muziku, duboko disala, mazila onaj mali komadičak trbuha gdje nisu bile te trake, pričala mu.....uzalud. Taj ctg će ga još otjerati van daleko prije roka.

----------


## snupi

kod mene za sad jos nista novoga!Pusa svima!

----------


## Vrci

Moj je bio na otkucajima oko 160, rekao je doktor da je to normalno za bebe. One imaju puno više otkucaje nego mi

----------


## sybylle

*Vatra*  :Love:  držim fige  da se sve čim prije smiri i da izdržite do kraja bez problema
*Bubimitka* , što je bilo daleko, došlo je blizu...sretno u petak  :Smile:

----------


## đurđa76

Vatra nadam se da je danas bolja situacija,i ostale cure po bolnicama,držite se(a i vi koje ste doma)

mi danas imali pregled,sve je ok,dobila sveukupno 7 kila,mali se izvrtio svakako za vrijeme uzv-a,i inače je dosta aktivniji od cure,ma samo nek su dobro.ja uloživa ko i zadnji pregled za vršak prsta,ali je cerviks ok,tako da nam je sljedeća kontrola opet za 4 tjedna,ali mi vrijeme stvarno leti kraj ove moje male
a što se tiče depilacije ja sinoć krenula sredit se za pregled i jedva sam uspjela,pokušavala se namjestit,pa trbuh pomaknut,pa svakako,nakraju sam uspjela ali teškom mukom,ne znam kako do kraja,bit ću čupava sve mi se čini

----------


## beilana

Muma ja sam se depilirala u bolnici svaki 2-3 dana da budem spremna ak krene. I nisu me morali brijat prije poroda  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Sto se tice depilacije, ja sam se prestala zamarati s tim... Odrzavam ja to koliko mogu i koliko toliko redovito, a ono sto promasim odradit ce sestra, pomirila sam se s tim  :Wink: 
Kod kuce je to islo lakse uz ogledalce, ali ovdje je tus blago receno strava da se bojim bilo sta dotaknuti, brrrr....

----------


## linalena

Vatrica se ne javlja  :fige: 

Ja se mislila depilirati kod kozmetičarke ali nekako su mi prepone jako osjetljive, a rast dlaka me ovaj put ubio od stalnog svrbeža i pikanja a mislila se inače skroz srediti ala brazil. I odustala sam, noge ću depilirati a prepone brijati dok mogu a onda kak bude da bude, možda malo iztrimati i tako to
Inače sam i dalje dosta nervozna i depresivna, valjda zbog čekanja što nalaza amnio što micanja bebe, danas sam bila luda u autu dok sam išla mami po ručak

Muma, Bubi kao ste?

----------


## Muma

Ja se opet prilagođavam, preselili su me u drugu sobu, a čisto je za popi****. Imam cimericu, pa nema više komfora. Kak ću sad provoditi besane noći :/

----------


## butterfly101

> a di nam je *butterfly* nestala već se dugo nije javila?



HEEEEJ,ma sve je okej,malo sam u strci jer svašta nešto spremamo i pripremamo za bebača,ali svako malo navratim da vidim novosti!
BEBAČ RASTE, SAD SMO NA 2200g, radili smo prvi CTG,zatvorena sam ko čep. Sutra smo punih 33tt i sad mi je vrijeme počelo letit.
*Željkice* nadam se da ste vas dvoje dobro,ti si u koraku samnom i *Bluebellom*. 
Se pripremaš,joooo mene hvata frka ako ću ja to znati, dobila na tečaju vježbe kako disti,ali meni se od toga zavrti u glavi pa nisam baš neka vježbačica!

Cure šaljemo kissiće svima, čuvajte se i mazite buše! 
Vatra  :Love:

----------


## željkica

Mi smo isto dobro sljedeći tjedan idem na pregled,mene frka ne pušta!
Nisam se još ništa počela spremat dogovorili smo se ja i mm da iza prvog počinjemo,al dosta toga imamo jer ja imam 3 nećakinje tako da dobivamo svašta!

*vatra* kako si javi se?

----------


## jejja

Vjerujem da se Vatra nece naljutit,a i vidim da se svi brinu za nju.. danas sam joj slala sms, rekla je da je danas dobila transfuziju, da je psihicki koma i da su prognoze svakakve i da ima puno opcija sta se moze dogoditi..
nista nije specificirala ali vjerujem da joj je jako tesko... Vatrice nasa znas da vibram svim srcem i nadam se da ces ti iz svega ovoga izaci kao pobjednica  :Heart:

----------


## Bluebella

evo i mene s pregleda i od danas opet na mirovanju doma. malac se glavom već spustio jako nisko, cervix jako mekan tak da je doktorica rekla da slijedeća tri tjedna smirim ritam i pijem mg za smirenje kontrakcija i normabel po potrebi. cilj joj je s ovom stanjem dočekati 36tt. tak da od danas lijevi/desni bok i to je to. 
osjetila sam da se nešto dešava jer sam imala česte kontrakcije koje se smire kad se i ja smirim.... problem je što se ja nisam smirivala pa sam skitala okolo i ponašala se kao da ni nisam trudna  :Undecided: 
malac je procijenjen na 2180gr što je super.

*vatra, muma* držite se cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*bubi* sretno u petak.. još malo i imat ćeš malca u rukama

 :Kiss: svim okruglicama

----------


## Ginger

Muma, evo ti jedan beeeelj za c vitamin  :Smile: 
Nadam se da ti cimerica bude ok

Bbella nema vise shoppinga, al nema veze, brzo ce i to proci

Vatra drzi nam se draga

Bubimitka ako je ovo tocno http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amniotic_fluid_index to i nije lose, a i u terminu si pa nemas brige
I jedan savjet za poslije- ne dozvoli da te boli, cim osjetis nesto, odmah zovi da ti daju protiv bolova
Sami ti bas i nece nuditi...

I dalje ne znam kaj sam htjela...

----------


## Ginger

djurdja super za bebace 

Pusa svima

----------


## ljubilica

Curke pozdrav svima!
Posebne *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za dragu *Vatru* i bebicu.... Drz'te se skupa koliko god mozete. Ne mogu ni zamisliti kako ti je u ovim trenucima. Nadam se da nece dugo trajati i da ce se sve smiriti  :Love: 
*Muma* ja bi ti bila idealan cimer, tako lose spavam, a ovako bi mogle klafrati. Ssd za ozbiljno-a da popijes normic pa se mozda opustis i zaspes? Ili sta vec smijes???
*Bluebela* odmaraj .....
*Bubimitka* jos malo i grlis se sa svojom bebicom

----------


## nov@

Dobro jutro!!
Mene probudila mala mišonjica u buši, valjda se naspavala pa se trudila poterati me iz kreveta  :Smile: 
Inače, sanjala sam da sam rodila, kao nisam se sječala samog poroda, nisam imala ezio a porodio me ni manje ni više nego dr.A  :Laughing:  A mišonjica je bila preljepa sa plavim okama  :Zaljubljen: 

*muma* super da si dobila cimericu, ona samoća u sobi me plaši  :Laughing:  Sigurno nije cimerica loša, budete vec našle teme za brbljanje, bitno da nisi sama i nemaš vremena za brijanje crnih misli,
sve bude super!
Bluebella, jastuk ispod boka i odmaraj  :kokice:

----------


## vatra86

Cure..moram vam se javiti, vidim da vam falim, a i vi meni... 
Situacija jucer je bila koma..bio mi je muz cijelo jutro, pa sam dobivala transfuziju eritrocita jer mi je hemoglobin pao na 85, mislim da mi je od te krvi malo bolje..psihicki sam koma, ovo sta mi se dogodilo je jedna velika trauma koju zelim zaboraviti..fizicki malo bolje, jos krvarim ali uobicajeno, pa su i doktori malo smireniji..ja sam im najkriticnija tu..htjeli su me za Ri ali su rekli u ri da je ipak rana trudnoca i da oni nis bolje nebi napravili..lezim, piskim i kakim u sobi..dozivjela da mi muz brise guzicu.. Ali je predivan moj muz, bas se promijenio i bas mi je drago da mi je on muz.. Javim se nekim curama s foruma pa one slobodno mogu prenijeti sve... Cure zakon ste... Volimo vas bebo i ja..borimo se, on mene potice da se ja borim...iz dana u dan... Pusa svima

Bubimitka sretno!!!!!

----------


## Muma

*vatra*  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  mislimo na tebe!

----------


## željkica

vatra draga svi smo uz tebe i puno mislimo na tebe,drži se i vjerujem da će sve bit uredu mora zaslužila si!

----------


## Bluebella

vatra drži se i čuvaj sebe i bebana....  :Love:

----------


## žužy

Draga *Vatrice*,tvoj organizam je jedan veliki borac!A vaša bebica je dio tog organizma i ostat će kod tebe dok ne naraste velika i dovoljno jaka da dođe na ovaj svijet!Mislim na tebe,u molitvi si mi svaku večer  :Kiss: 
I jedan  :Love:  za tvog dragog!

----------


## Ginger

Joj vatra, tako mi je tesko dok te citam
Ne znam sto da kazem osim da se drzis i da svi mislimo na tebe
Saljem ti beeeezbroj vibri  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Ginger

Muma, kakva je cimerica?
Nadam se da je zabavna

Bbella kako ide lezanje?

Ja obavila ogtt, bljak...nadam se da nalazi budu ok, nisam tip od dijeta...
Al kao bonus na virozu sam dobila i konjuktivitis...

----------


## Bluebella

> Ja obavila ogtt, bljak...nadam se da nalazi budu ok, nisam tip od dijeta...
> Al kao bonus na virozu sam dobila i konjuktivitis...


ide dobro... jedem u poluležećem položaju, pijem kavu tako... i nije bed, sve za ovog malca u buši  :Heart:  bitno je samo da ne sjedim uspravno i da ne stojim tak da nije pritisak na cerviks.
malo me emocije peru, mislim da sam tek sad postala svjesna da sam zaista trudna i da ću postati mama, pa sam malo u suzama, malo pribrana  :Smile:  i tak se izmjenju raspoloženja cijelo vrijeme...  :Smile: 

a vidim i ti bi mogla skoro u horizontalu.... iako će to biti teško pored čudesne carice i čudesne vile....

----------


## ljubilica

*vatra* hrabrice, suze mi idu!!! Tako nesto samo majka moze podnjeti. Trudnice nase, sve ste velike hrabrice  :Love:

----------


## snupi

vatra bolji nick nisi mogla izabrati, pusa i mislim na tebe!Ginger  di bila na  varteksu ili u bonici?

----------


## Ginger

Bbella ma ja bih isto trebala vecinu vremena u horizontali, rekla mi je mirovanje, al ne strogo...
Meni je cerviks smeksan i uloziv za vrh prsta od 20 tt, a mozda i prije, jer je tad bio prvi vaginalac pa od tad znam
Al za trecu trudnocu je to kao ocekivano
Ma svasta se istrpi za male slatkise, imam i ja ohoho staza u lezanju
Ja sad skuham rucak i odem po cure u vrtic i to je to...

snupi bila sam na varteksu, radila i kks
al nalaze salju dr pa mislim da do pregleda u srijedu necu ni zvati, jer mi je sutra gotova i uk pa da ne zivkam sestru sto puta

----------


## frka

Vatra, drzi se... Nije neka utjeha, ali znam jedan takav slucaj (moj dr iz Vg i NJZ su to prosli) - krvarenje, strogo mirovanje, placenta banana i wc u sobi. I sve je 5 na kraju, a druga trudnoca bez komplikacija. A sto kazu - od cega su kontrakcije? Placenta previa obicno i ne uzrokuje bas toliko peoblema tako rano (mislim da je ne mogu ni potvrditi u tim tjednima jer se maternica jos dize). Kakav je crp sad?

----------


## corinaII

Draga Vatrice hrabrice naša. :Love: 
Uf teško je sve to draga, daleko si ne znam kako da ti pomognem..ali svaku večr se pomolim za tebe i tvoga malog miša koji je veliki borac kao i ti.  :Love:

----------


## tonkica

Vatra draga drzi se, vjerujem da ce biti sve u redu, uz tebe smo.

----------


## Zima77

Vatra drži se i bit će sve ok,,,,

----------


## Bubimitka81

Vatra draga mislim na tebe, cuvaj se.... Strasno je ovo kroz sta prolazis...  :Love:

----------


## tina29

*vatra* draga rasplakala sam se čitajući tvoj post.
muž ti je predivan,tako se i moj sav promjenio i jako sam sretna uz njega,šta sve ti malci čine od čovjeka to je nevjerojatno,još dok su u trbuhu a kamoli kad se rode........jedan veliki  :Love:  za tvog mužića!
drži se i bit če to sve u redu vi ste jedni veliki borci i zaslužili ste svu sreču ovog svijeta,stalno mislim na tebe i isčekujem lijepe vijesti i dan kad češ nam napisati najljepšu moguču vijest da se tvoj slatkiš rodio i da se mazite i uživate!  :Love:  :Kiss: 
*muma* javi kakva je cimerica? nadam se da je ok i da imate nekih tema za klafranje!!!  :Kiss: 
*bbella* samo nastavi tako,znam da je dosadno ali eto šta je tu je i sama kažeš sve za bebu! pusa i tebi!
*bubimitka* kako si mi ti,kakav je osječaj? sutra si mama!!!  :Zaljubljen: 
puse svima!!!

----------


## Muma

Hej drage moje, cimerica je otišla na carski ipak danas...inače, ovo je ona http://www.klokanica.hr/roditelji/sr...je-na-putu-769
Ja se nadam da mi neće tak uskoro doći netko novi jer nemam živaca, danas sam totalno down, ne javljam se ni na telefon. Takav dan. Doktorica je samo ujutro spomenula nešto kao "31tt...da, to je dosta rizično vrijeme", nisam imala volje ni pitati ništa.
Šaljem vam sviiima puse, a *vatri* duple doze.

----------


## linalena

Ja do malo prije bez struje  :drama:  uff al sam bar bila dosta vani s obzirom na lijepo vrijeme

*Vatro* moja, terminušo draga, dobro je dobro....dočekati ćemo mi naše borce tamo negdje na kraju zime. A suprug ti je odličan, kako i treba biti, prava podrška i pomoć
*Muma* nadam se da si onda sada opet malo solo pa da ti vrijeme lakše prolazi
*BlueBella * znači opet u horizontali, sada to iskoristi za dokolicu

*Bubimitka*  :Smile:  za sutra 

Sinoć gledam TV u nekom poluležećem položaju i hoću se pridignuti da popijem gut vode, kako sam se uspravljala osjetim da me nekaj bode u predjelu pupka, nekaj tvrdo imala sam osjećaj da mi je daljnski od tv-a zapeo a ono niš. Kao da mi se dio trbuha uz pupak u duljini nekih 10cm i širine 5cm stvrdnuo, prošlo je začas ali hmm baš neobično. Imala sam već par puta te kontrakcije kada mi se dole ispod pupka sve stvrdne no ovo je bilo ovako jako lokalizirano. I također počeo mi trbuh malo smetati kada se pregibam da bi recimo zavezala cipele

----------


## Mury

Morala sam svratiti na ovu, inače meni najdraž temu, moram poslati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za našu *vatru* i njenu bebicu, i veliki joj  :Love:  !!!
I ostalim okruglicama veliki  :Kiss: , nadam se da ću i ja barem još jednom pisati na ovoj temi lijepe vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

Draga *vatra* vibram do neba  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 

Svim ostalim trudnicama šaljem  :Kiss:

----------


## milasova8

Vatra,u mislima s tobom i tvojom bebicon

----------


## željkica

*Bubimitka* sretno sutra vjerujem da je uzbuđenje veliko,sutra ćeš grlit svoju bebicu! :Very Happy: 

*Muma i vatra* držite se cure grlim vas jako  :Love:

----------


## ljubilica

*bubimitka* sretno sutra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## corinaII

Bubimitka  :Joggler:  sretnooooo sutra  :mama:

----------


## lovekd

Bubimitka,od sutra si mama  :Smile:  Sretno draga  :Smile: 

Vatro,drži se. Nadam se da će krenut na bolje. Drži se...  :Kiss:  malom borcu u buši i tebi.

Muma,sve će bit ok. Samo se opusti.  :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

vatra  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## tina29

Bubimitka sretno suta draga...jos malo i dobit ces najljepsi poklon!!!  :Smile:

----------


## hulija

Zdr jas sum nova ovde I sum od makedonija jas pravev mpo vo juli I zavrsi so ran spontan pobacaj neznam dali e uopstetoa na 15denbeta

----------


## hulija

Beta bese 37,1na21den102i imase gestaciski sakus

----------


## Muma

*Bubimitka* sreeeeetno! Čekamo s tobom da postaneš mamica!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

Bubimitka, sretno danas i želim ti brz oporavak da možeš što prije počet na najjale uživat sa bebolinom.

Vatra draga...stalno mislim na tebe i bebicu. Drž' te se svi skupa hrabro.

Svim ostalim curama po bolnicama želim da vam ti bolnički dani prođu što brže i lakše.
Pusa svima

----------


## Ginger

Bubimitka jeeee danas je tak dan!
Zelim ti brz oporavak!

Vatrice, mislim na tebe!

----------


## linalena

dobro jutro komadi  :Coffee:  i neki sendvičak za pod zub

*Bubimitka* neka sve prođe u najboljem redu i da se još danas grlite do iznemoglosti

*Vatrice* drž se draga, vjerujem i  molim da je danas bolji dan

*muma* kako je kod tebe?

----------


## nov@

Dobro jutro! 
Dan je kod mene dobro počeo,naspavale smo se, sad laganini doručak itd...
 vidim bude sunčeka opet, jeeee, šetnjice i popodnevno uživanje vani.

Curke u bolnici, nadam se da je danas bolji dan ili u najmanju ruku jednak prošlima, samo ne gori  :Kiss: 
*bubimitka* sretno, nek sve prođe u redu, želim ti brz oporavak!

----------


## Muma

Mi čekamo uzv! Napokon nešto. Držite fige da je malac napunio bušu i da je velik...da barem nešto utješi mamu  :scared:

----------


## željkica

*Bubimitka*, sretno danas!

*Muma* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velikog bebače!

Jel kontrakcije bole? jučer mi se par puta trbuh baš jako stvrdnuo i bolia dok to nije prošlo, i ako mi se piški boli baš jako i trbuh bude tvrd. :Confused:

----------


## tigrical

Bubimitka sretno danas!
Vatra, mislim na tebe

----------


## bubekica

*bubi* zelim ti svu srecu danas!
*muma* uzivaj na UZV!
*vatrice* :hug:
svima ostalima  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

Jutro.. Evo mi smo standardno.. Malo me psiha muci od traume, pa
ce mi danas dovesti psihijatra jer ne mogu mokriti, pojavi se strah cim moram piskiti i jednostavno ne mogu, jucer su me kateterizirali... Ahh... Sve ce to proci jednog dana.. Samo da se ta posteljica vec jednom digne... 

Pusa svima i hvala cure...

----------


## snupi

jutro, meni je danas  čudno dan počeo, Viga se dere od ranog jutra jer je sunce vani, meni se ne da dićii iz toplog kreveta, napokon se dignem i šilklja mi krv iz nosa. Srecpm nisam neki panicar,  dođem do telefona zovem frendicu veli ona pa to je normalno u drugom djelu si trudnoce , krv ti ima veci volum i postaje rjeđa, češče su vrtoglavice. Tak da znate ako budete imale sličnu situaciju.Vatra  pusu ti saljem i budi mi dobro! Danas nam je bubi na redu- sve bjerujemo da bude proslo sve u najboljem redu!

----------


## snupi

dobro curke kaj je danas, štrajkate? :Smile:

----------


## Muma

> dobro curke kaj je danas, štrajkate?


A kaj ti radiš tu? Vani je sunčano, trk na zrak! 
Na mene su zaboravili za uzv  :Sad: 
*Bubimitka* čekamooooooo  :Smile: 
*vatra*  :Shy kiss:

----------


## linalena

Bila sam na kavici s frendicama, napričala se i joj nisam jela od 14h jedva sam doma došla koliko sam se tresla, pao mi šećer ha??? Malo lakše sada kad sam mrknula sendvič a brokula i karfiol ću kasnije, možda :Cool: . To mi je već drugi put tako, kada sam neki dan otišla na posao isto sam bez jela bila nekih 5 sati i ajme, koljena su mi klecala da sam se skoro srušila u tramvaju

*Bubi* jel da je sve b.o ? Sada polako uhodavanje

*Vatro* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Snupi*, kaj zezaš, ha?  

*Muma* jel bio popodnevni UZV?

*BBella* kao si?

----------


## Muma

*linalena* ja mislim da su tebi sendviči spas, nemoj se ni truditi izlaziti van bez njih  :Nope: 
Nije bilo uzv-a jer su zaboravili na mene, izgleda da sam postala inventar  :Predaja: 
Nadam se da se *Bubimitka* mazi na veliko, i da nam je *vatrica* bolje!
Cure, uživajte u ovim krasnim danima vani jer uskoro... grrrrr brrrrr!

----------


## Bluebella

> *BBella* kao si?


super sam... baš sam kestene pekla  :kuhar:  (netko je nedavno kestene spominjao  :Grin: )
slijedi mi vikend doma... priželjkujem kišu da mi nije bed. kamo sreće pa naknada nije još sjela jer bi bila u napasti da odem u shopping...

----------


## linalena

etp nekoliko dana spavala ko top a noćas nikako, sve me nešto svrbi, pa sam se tako oznojila da sam se presvukla ali i plahta pod menom i poplun nad su mokri. Sada pojela jedan malo senvičak pa ćemo vidjeti

----------


## corinaII

Dobro jutro drage moje. Nudim kavicu i čaj s medom i limunom. Ja nočas nikako spavala nos mi začepljen ne mogu disati, dizala se 4 puta na wc. 


Vatrice draga nadam se da si nam malo bolje  :Smile:  
Bubimitka nam ima sigurno slatke brige oko svoga maloga miša.

----------


## vatra86

Jutro...
A sta da vam kazem... I ja bi jedan sendvic sa mortadelom... A prosli vikend su mi donijeli pecene marune...njamii... Ugl..nocas ni ja bas nisam spavala, probudio me glupi orgazam nakon kojeg su naravno uslijedile kontrakcije i krvarenje ali nije bilo jako strasno, i sva mokra od glave do pete... Pa sam jedva zaspala samo da me ne kljukaju lijekovima i polako se smirilo...ali sam zato sanjala da sam se probudila sva krvava.. I krv mi je isla na nos, a inace je zacepljen pa i fiziolosku stavim...
Eto bio mi je psihijatar koji mi bas i nije pomogao, jer sve sta sam njemu ispricala to sam i vama i jos njima 20-tero..i dala mi je Normabele  po potrebi, koje ja odavno popijem po potrebi...mogu ja to sama s muzem prevladati...

Cure moje...  :Kiss:

----------


## Vrci

vatra draga, dan po dan i vjerujem da ćeš izdržati. Jel sad prestalo krvarenje koje je stalno bilo, i sad se ovako povremeno pojavi?

Mene isto bude snovi o seksu i orgazmu, baš mi to ide na živce. A ovako mi ne fali previše, ne znam što je to noću

----------


## linalena

Vatro pusa velka, baš tako prevladati ćete ti, tvoj dragi i beba sve
Muma budeš sada preko dana nadoknadila? Jel ima šanse da ti danas naprave jučer zaboravljeni UZV?

I ja se nisam naspavala, sve me nešto svrbi pa zateže, pa muči pa brine. S oproštenjem tak me rit pekla (iako uvijek nakon stolice se operem) da sam se išla usred noći ponovo prati, a i još sam se tako oznojila da mi je bila mokra i plahta i poplun. Sada si idem kupiti ribu na plac i kojiu kilu mandarina, kod frendice odnjet od moje nećakinje stvari kaj je prerasla pa kod male raditi s njom matku. Nadam se sve to zbaviti do 11 da si napravim ručak i popodne odmarati a trebali bi u dućan, nemam ni brašna ni praška za veš

Cure pusa ponajveća

edit: ups već sam jutros pisala o problemima po noći

----------


## snupi

Hulija dobro nam došla , na krivom si pod forumu, mi ovdje smo sve trudne i cekamo bebe tui se trebas javiti na odbrojavnje ako nisi ponovno u postupku. Ja dok se moj muz okupa idem malo hodati po   dučanima  sa namjestajem i naci si kaj mi  treba tak da bake i djede malo isprazne novćanike unuku za Božić!

----------


## Muma

*vatra* draga, samo se ti nama jadaj, i mužiću...mi znamo više o tome kako se osjećaš od tog psihijatra...ali s druge strane, ipak oni imaju svoje taktike. Hoće ti još dolaziti?
*linalena* samo ti piši, i dva put ako treba, vidiš da je tiho u zadnje vrijeme. I ne, nema šanse dame stavi na uzv prije ponedjeljka, iako je moja doktorica dežurna danas do 20h. Vikend je, ne radi se njima ništa.
Orgazam? Ne sjećam se kak to izgleda, ali ako je ovak ko vama onda ga ni ne želim...možda za Valentinovo  :Laughing: 
*boss*, *butterfly* gdje ste?

----------


## vatra86

Vrci pa curka ta krv svako toliko, mozda 3-4 puta na dan ali oskudno, i te kontrakcije se jave svako toliko...ahhh...pa valjda sam zasluzila da prestane to vec jednom

Muma kako su te mogli zaboraviti?? Koji idioti..a dobro do pon ce se bebica jos malo udebljati... He he..

Lina mo polako...

Snupi ja uopce ne razmisljam o opremi ni namjestaju ni robici ni nicemu sto se bebice tice dok se ne rodi...a onda cemo lako...

----------


## Bluebella

evo i mene malo u društvo  :Smile: 
dragi otišao u skitnju a ja doma... pijem nes i razmišljam kako provesti doma današnji dan i šta raditi.

----------


## Bluebella

zaboravila sam poslati puse i želje da sve bude uredu našoj *vatrici*...

*muma*.... pošalji im ječmenac zbog uzv, da vidiš kak bi te se onda sjetili

----------


## željkica

Jutro cure,nadam se da sete bolje,*Vatra* samo se ti jadaj nama i po sto puta!i naravno da ćeš ti to sve prebrodit i sve će bit uredu na kraju! :Love: 
*Muma* , pa šta nemožeš tražit dr da ti napravi uz?baš su bezobrazni! :oklagija: 

ja sam jučer bila na pregledu premda imam zakazano u srijedu,u četvrtak me sve nešto počelo bolit zatezat a cijeli dan sam mirovala i jučer isto me bolilo ( nisam znala jesu li kontrakcije ili šta drugo tu sam pitala jel kontrakcije bole al očito nitko nije vidio da sam to pitala ) , napravili su mi ctg-sve uredu beba isto ,zatvorena kaže dr sve savršeno i da to jesu lagane kontrakcije ali bol je i od bubrega , uglavnom nema brige! moj miško je velik 2580  :Shock:  zeza me dr da ću rodit bebu od 7 kg! :Laughing:  Njemu je kompjuter izbacija da je beba u 35 tt ,2580 i da je termin 22.11.- znači 3 tjedna prije, ma jel moguće to? koliko su te procjene točne?

----------


## tigrical

Jutro curke,
samo da vam se malo izjadam...ne mogu sjedit duže od 10 minuta koliko me križa bole i svrbi me i zateže koža a tek sam 17 tjedan, šta će tek bit?!
Vatra pusa, izdrži!
Sretno svima na pregledu! Ja idem u pon.

----------


## Bluebella

> moj miško je velik 2580  zeza me dr da ću rodit bebu od 7 kg! Njemu je kompjuter izbacija da je beba u 35 tt ,2580 i da je termin 22.11.- znači 3 tjedna prije, ma jel moguće to? koliko su te procjene točne?


željkice pa to je mali king kong  :Laughing: 
moj je 2180 bio u srijedu (32+6)

inače nije rijetkost da te procjene težine fulaju... i to dosta...

*tigrical* dali se mažeš bademovim uljem? mene je spasilo od svraba, mislim da sam si htjela kožu izderati tamo negdje oko 14tt koliko me sve svrbilo

----------


## tigrical

Mažem se baby uljem, probala neke druge ali se ispostavilo da sam alergična.

----------


## bubekica

opet malo upadam na temu.
tigre, zar si alergicna i na cisto bademovo? 
http://kemig.kosarica.hr/biljna-bazn...cerati-maslaci
pokusaj ovdje pronaci nesto za sebe....

----------


## tigrical

Mislim da bi to bilo o.k. ali sam bila odustala od eksperimentiranja jer me jako gusilo a i cini mi se da je baby ulje dobro. Citam, probam, javim. Tnx!

----------


## Argente

Šta se ti bubekice uvijek ispričavaš kad postaš ovdje  :lool:  evo i mene netrudne, crasham na temu da se zakunem u karite (shea) maslac za trbuh i cice te Biobaza kremu za ostatak tijela.

----------


## bubekica

:Smile: 
biobaza ima odlicne proizvode, mene krema od smilja spasila od suhe koze. sve sam ja to istrazila s cim cu se trackat kad smo tek krenuli pravit dijete pa imam teoretskog znanja, prakticnog nula.  :Laughing:

----------


## tonkica

Pozdrav cure, da se i ja malo javim,
Vatra saljem vibrica izdrži i bit ce sve u redu.
Zeljkice bravo za pregled, bitno da je sve u redu.
Tigrica tako i mene uzasno uvati svrbit, ja sam uzela od biobaze kremu i tražila on Nikela ulje i nemogu ga nigdi naci i sretno na pregledu. I meni je u ponedjeljak pregled.

----------


## Argente

> sve sam ja to istrazila s cim cu se trackat kad smo tek krenuli pravit dijete pa imam teoretskog znanja, prakticnog nula.


neka bube, tako treba, ja sam izučila samo MPO pa me trudnoća zatekla, morala sam na bolovanje da stignem svo gradivo savladat  :lool:

----------


## vatra86

Ja se niti ne perem, osim zubiju..ne pitajte od kad se nisam otusirala..a o mazanju ne smijem ni pomisliti, a ni busu maziti...  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

Vatrice mila, samo saljem zagrljaj...

----------


## Argente

pusti vatra, pranje je precijeneno
samo nek se sve dobro svrši i kupit ćemo ti najveći paket trudničko-majčinsko-bebećih mazarija  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> željkice pa to je mali king kong 
> moj je 2180 bio u srijedu (32+6)
> 
> inače nije rijetkost da te procjene težine fulaju... i to dosta...
> 
> *tigrical* dali se mažeš bademovim uljem? mene je spasilo od svraba, mislim da sam si htjela kožu izderati tamo negdje oko 14tt koliko me sve svrbilo


a baš king kong  :Laughing:  baš me zanima jel dr falija!

----------


## Muma

*željkice* ne mogu vjerovati kak ti malac napreduje, ali nema veze, bolje da je veći nego da zaostaje.
*vatra* ti si prava "Majka Hrabrost", samo da vi dogurate daleko daleko!
Što se tiče mazuckanja, ja sam na kokosovom maslacu i mješavini losiona i bademovog ulja (biobazu sam ostavila doma)...za sad funkcionira, ništa ne svrbi, ne zateže se i nema strija.

----------


## linalena

*snupi * javi kaj ste našli, i mi još niš ne gledamo osim na webu. Jedino kaj su mi se sada ipak počeli javljati neki ljudi da bi nam dali nekaj opreme, pa čekamo 

*Muma*  ti ćeš već za Valentinovo pravi sex. Ja po noći gledala TV i prebacujući kanale naletila na pornjavu ali mi nije bilo interesnatno gledati, dosada prava

*Bluebella* ti si već sve priredila? Frendica mi je u trudnoći naučila slagati origami - čak je sebi složila buket za vjenčanje 

*željkica * koliko sam ja pohvatala BH kontrakcije ne bole ali ne znam koliko su tebi u visokoj trudnoći to samo one, možda su to već pripremni trudovi

*tigrical* prvo jedva čekamo vijesti sa pregleda u pon; a kaj se kože tiče kužim te i taj problem sa svrbežom. Mene izluđuje a onda još i nemirne noge... Ja se navečer mažem s Nikelovim badem uljem a ujtro s kremicama za trudnice a moram se i mazati po čitavom tijelu koliko me sve svrbi

*tonkica* javljaj se češće pliz

zbavila plac, riba se peče i sada mi mm javi da umjesto u pol 1 dođe u pol 2 i opet će se riba već ohladiti a ja umrijet od gladi.Osjetim ja u zadnje vrijeme da ne mogu dugo okolo, opet sam jedva došla doma kako počnem osjećati slabost a i počne me dole zatezati. Sada sam si legla i odmah se smirilo a još najmanje 10 dana do pregleda. Ne znam jel će mi soc.ginica htjet dati uputnicu za KKS, željezo prije svega bez da joj moj doktor ne napiše. Možda odem samo to izvaditi privatno.

VATRA  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bluebella

> *Bluebella* ti si već sve priredila?


nisam baš sve, djelomično.. stalno je bilo imamo vremena i onda me uhvatila panika jer baš i nemamo.
uglavnom, od svega što sam planirala sam odustala i u zadnji tren kupila drugo...
kolica nisam kupila recaro nego cosatto, krevetić je zebra 140*70  iz adaxa, kupila sam si još jedan komplet i'coo grow with me 123 (od bloome chrome stolice sam odustala, a ovaj mali krevetić iz kompleta će mi biti pored mog kreveta jer ne stane pravi) jedva sam to uspjela naručiti preko web-a jer je tek izašlo iz proizvodnje, sad čekam dostavu. ormar dolazi idući tjedan, to smo po mjeri radili, nakon ormara dolaze moleri, jedan zid će biti plavi ostatak sobe bijeli, na plavi dio ide naljepnica slonića, luster sam neki sa oblacima kupila, prekrasan je kad se upali... tak da mi je sve nešto na pola, al za desetak dana bi trebalo biti na svom mjestu. 
autosjedalica i isofix za auto su spremni kao i sva robica za bebana
torba za bolnicu je na pola spremna... moram si ići kupiti spavačice jer nemam niti jednu primjerenu za bolnicu (a u bolnici nemaju svoje). do sada sam spavala u potkošuljama jer su mi najudobnije. moram se nekako prošvercati slijedeći tjedan do arena centra i na brzinu ih kupiti da mogu mirno spavati.

----------


## linalena

je i meni te spavačice nakraju veliki problem

glaDNA A njega još nema, već drugi vikend kako ide ujutro na trening s pesom da tak ispadne, sljedeći vikend me vodi na ručak

----------


## Vrci

Mm i ja pekli pizzu. Već se dugo nismo ovako najeli, baš nam je pasala  :Smile: 

I malcu se svidjelo, osjetim udarce odobrenja  :Laughing:

----------


## Bluebella

> je i meni te spavačice nakraju veliki problem


ja ih baš ne volim, imam par svojih lijepih uskih u kojima volim spavati, al te nisu za bušu niti za bolnicu  :Grin:  i sad mi je glupo trošiti neke velike novce na spavačice za bolnicu koje više neću nositi poslije a treba mi bar 3 do 4kom, a opet ne želim prve dane sa svojim bebačem provesti u nekih babskim spavačicama (ježim se od onih slika kada žena rodi i leži u bolničkom krevetu sva ispijena u licu u nekoj spavačici koja joj dodaje još 10god) tak da ću otići do extreme intimo, oni imaju one neke šarene i vesele, a i imaju gumbe gore tak da budem njih kupila. 
rezervirala sam si apartman u bolnici  :Very Happy:  nadam se da će biti free kad dođe moj dan. veli doktorica da nije neka navala tak da je velika vjerojatnost.

----------


## corinaII

Željkice draga dali ste izabrali ime za vašeg malog king Konga ili je još uvijek miško  :Smile:  ?

----------


## tigrical

Ne svrbi mene toliko koliko me peče, u stvari ne znam to opisat, onaj dio ispod cica pa prema trbuhu..imam osjećaj da mi netko kožu nateže, to me zna bolit.
Vi ste više od mene trudne i puno više po dućanima pa me zanima jeste li vidjele gdje kolijevke??? Ja bi kolijevku pored kreveta... Nisam bila po dućanima ali ovo što guglam u Rijeci nema baš di za kupit...

----------


## corinaII

Tigrical mislim da ti adax ima u ponudi kolijevke... ili ne znam ti baš želiš da se ona njiše ( jel to bit kolijevke) ako ti nije do toga da se njiše več da je mala, ima ti stokke krevetić što raste sa bebom .

----------


## corinaII

je Tigrical ima ih Adax u ponudi evo baš listam njihov katalog što sam ga jučer uzela od njih.

----------


## tigrical

Ne mora se njihat, bit je da je mala. Krevetić će imati u svojoj sobi a za početak bi da je pored mene u našoj sobi. U Adaxu u Rijeci na njihovoj stranici mi je ne izbacuje... Guglam taj stokke i tražim dalje...

----------


## Bluebella

> Ne mora se njihat, bit je da je mala. Krevetić će imati u svojoj sobi a za početak bi da je pored mene u našoj sobi. U Adaxu u Rijeci na njihovoj stranici mi je ne izbacuje... Guglam taj stokke i tražim dalje...


kako ti se ovo čini http://www.mali-vragci.si/obposteljn...ite-2014-21568
ili ovo http://www.icoo.de/en/2012/modelle/g...scription.html

----------


## tigrical

Tako nesto...kosara/kolijevka i sl., samo za prvih par mjeseci. Sobicu smo kupili (neplanirano rano) tako da krevetic imamo.

----------


## Bluebella

> Tako nesto...kosara/kolijevka i sl., samo za prvih par mjeseci. Sobicu smo kupili (neplanirano rano) tako da krevetic imamo.


ista stvar i kod mene... ako te zanima za i'coo 123 javim ti kad mi stigne prve dojmove ako želiš....
puno sam guglala i ovo mi se učinilo kao najpraktičnije.

----------


## corinaII

imaš još i Noona krevetić pa pogledaj. 
Ja sam jučer u Adaxa kupila onaj jastuk za trudnice i dojenje od spužve i sada dali ga ja mogu uvaliti u mašinu za oprati sa teniskom lopticom?

----------


## tigrical

BB dapace, javi obavezno. Malo ljudi ima nesto tog tipa pa mi tesko izabrat a u Ri nista nema za pogledat.

----------


## Bluebella

> BB dapace, javi obavezno. Malo ljudi ima nesto tog tipa pa mi tesko izabrat a u Ri nista nema za pogledat.


nema ni u Zagrebu ... sve "nasljepo" naručujem, čitam po stranim forumima šta se piše pa tako odlučim. (kolica sam pogodila).. čak sam i dobavljače kontaktirala (Huck je za i'coo) ali kažu da čekaju prvo da vide kako će se to drugdje po Europi prodavati pa će onda za hrv tržište naručiti. nudili su mi da naručim preko njih, ali u tom slučaju cijena je 399€ (a na web-u 299€). što je još isto zanimljivo je da sve te stranice što prodaju opremu za bebe još uvijek hrv ne računaju pod EU, pa tako npr. dostava za hrv iznosi 35€ a za Slo 9€, s tim da je to još ok jer eto dostavljaju u hrv, neki ne žele nikako, a dostavljaju u cijelu EU.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jel me netko trazio?!  :Wink: 

Evo samo da se pohvalim da nam se jucer rodio mali princ Luka tezak 3150 gr i 48 cm...
Tek sam ga danas vidjela, bio je kraj mene veci dio dana ali se jos nismo pomazili jer su meni tek prije sat vremena skinuli infuziju i kateter i odveli na tusiranje  :Sad: .  a njega u medjuvremenu odveli na sredjivanje i hranjenje....
Prekrasan nam je i sve ga gledamo i ne vjerujemo da je nas, neopisiv osjecaj  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bluebella

*Bubi* čestitam  :Klap:  a malom Luki dobrodošlica  :Very Happy:

----------


## hulija

Cestito  bubimitka

----------


## frka

BB, samo da ti  :Razz:  za cosatto. ljubomorna sam! ako ću imati još djece, to je jedino što ću definitivno kupiti! al eto, neka mi se onda bar zet đira u njima  :Smile: 

(i btw, drago mi je da nismo uzeli kolijevku iako mi je to nešto prekrasno. zapravo nismo trebali ni kindač uzimati - služi samo kao odlagalište robe i igračaka, a prase se utaborilo među nama  :Smile:  savjetujem vam da promislite prije kupnje mnogih stvari - velik dio njih na kraju bude bačena lova)

cure u bolnicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~

----------


## frka

Bubimitka, čestitke!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  uživajte s Lukom!

----------


## mostarka86

Bubi, čestitke od srca...princu želim veliku dobrodošlicu  :Kiss:

----------


## lberc

bubimitka,čestitke..uživajte sa malim princem

----------


## Vrci

Bubi cestitam na sincicu  :Smile:

----------


## Zima77

Bubi čestitke na malom princu i uživajte jer ste i zaslužili ,,

----------


## corinaII

Bubi  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitke od srca   :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Muma

*Bubimitka* draga, čestitam od srca tebi i dragom!  :Very Happy:  Tebi brz oporavak a Luki sve najbolje!

(tko nam je slijedeći?  :Grin: )

----------


## Bluebella

> (tko nam je slijedeći? )


mislim da smo leptirica i ja slijedeće  :scared:  :psiholog:

----------


## Muma

> mislim da smo leptirica i ja slijedeće


 :Taps:   :pivo:

----------


## đurđa76

Bubimitka čestitam od srca

što se tiče kolijevke ja sam je vidjela i u Primi

----------


## lovekd

Bubi,ískrene čestitke na malenome princu tebi i tm  :Very Happy:  Brz oporavak  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## hrki

Bubimitka, čestitam tebi  i tvom mužu,uživajte!Luka,dobro nam došao :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

> Željkice draga dali ste izabrali ime za vašeg malog king Konga ili je još uvijek miško  ?


Pa mislim da će bit Luka a ako se slučajno rodi na Sv.Nikolu onda će bit Niko.

----------


## željkica

Aaaaa ja tek sad vidila* Bubimitka čestitam!!!!!!!!!! Mali Luka he he predivno 
*
*Muma* onda smo ja i ti! :scared:

----------


## Ginger

Bubimitka  :Very Happy:  cestitam!!!

----------


## tigrical

Luka dobrodošao!!!

----------


## sybylle

*Bubi* čestitam! :Very Happy: 

*Bluebella*, kakva ti se čine cosatto kolica u živo (ako su stigla)? Koji model? Ja sam isto odlučila uzeti ta, samo model za blizance, naravno (SupaDupa) pa me zanimaju dojmovi od onih koji imaju nešto njihovo. Naručivala si ih preko stranice samueljohnston ili?

----------


## Sonja29

Bubi cestitke tebi i D. a Luki veliki zagrljaj i pusa!

----------


## Bluebella

> *Bluebella*, kakva ti se čine cosatto kolica u živo (ako su stigla)? Koji model? Ja sam isto odlučila uzeti ta, samo model za blizance, naravno (SupaDupa) pa me zanimaju dojmovi od onih koji imaju nešto njihovo. Naručivala si ih preko stranice samueljohnston ili?


naručila sam preko amazon.uk, uz klasičnu dostavu (Royal mail) su stigla u roku od tri dana (iako su napisali da će doći za 10 do 14 dana), a uzela sam Yo! Ahoy there.
frendica je kupila Supa Bow How model i prekrasna su. 
obadvije smo oduševljene kolicima, materijal je kvalitetan i po meni su kolica puno ljepša uživo nego na slikama (iako su i na slikama wow).

i da napomenem na amazon.uk su sa popustom. 

ako te bilo kaj zanima pitaj, možeš na pp....

----------


## bubekica

*Bubimitka* cestitam! Luki velika pusa!

----------


## Sandra1971

*Bbimitka* čestitam od srca na malom princu!  :Very Happy:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## saan

Bubimitka evo da ti ovdje čestitam na malom Luki<3 presladak jeee!
Ljubi ga, mazi ga... 
Pusa

----------


## vatra86

Jutroo...

Bubimitka , cestitam na Luki!!!
Moram reci da je moja cima u petak isto isla na carski i rodio se isto Luka..he he..a i bio je Sv. Luka...

A ja cu poluditi s tim orgazmima... Grrrr...pa di su bili kad nisam bila trudna???

----------


## željkica

Jutro....kavica, čaj, ness  :Coffee: 

Ja noćas spavala 0 bodova od 1-5 se vrtila po krevetu čini mi se da su počele moje nesanice, i bebeč je isto bio aktivan zato sad lipo spava  :jutro: 
*Muma* oće sutra bit uz,jel postoji šansa da te puste kući?
*Vatra*  :Love:  hrabrice naša!

Orgazam,sex šta je to????? :Confused:

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi  :Coffee: , omlet sa sirom i špekom (kada nema šunkice)*

Bubimitka*  čestitam na dobro obavljenom prvom dijelu posla a  Luki dobrodošao u mamino i tatino naručje

*vatra86 * možda te orgazmi muče jer ti je dole sve osjetljivo a i tvoja pažnja je okrenuta na tu stranu a naše lude glave u snu svakaj iskombiniraju


Ja opet noćas dobro spavala i nekako sam sigurnija u javljanje bebice, jedino kada sam dulje aktivna počne me trbuh boliti, zapravo počne mi neki pritisak ali ne prema dole već prema naprijed?? prođe kada legnem. Pretpostavljam da se širim prema naprijed pa kada stojim je jači pritisak

Bluebella super za kolica, kako si se odlučila baš za njih? Ja još ne mogu prevagnuti vagu na jedo 10 različitih koje mi se sviđajun

----------


## Muma

Jutro i od mene!
Hoću kaaaaaaavuuuuuuu......
Budna od 4h, prooooljev užas, bolovi...odbacujem heferol od danas jer sam od sram htjela gurnuti glavu u wc školjku, zidovi ko papir, jadna moja cima.  :škartoc: 
*željkice* nema šanse za doma, rekla je jučer moja dr da će biti pregled kroz 10 dana i to je to, okrenula se, otišla. Bila je vizita sad ujutro, dežurna doktorica mi se samo nasmijala jer im već na vratima vičem da sam dobro i nemam što prijaviti. A sestra je samo rekla da je "danas krasan dan, nek uživamo u lijepom vremenu"  :Storma s bičem: 
Trčite sve van, neću vas vidjeti da tipkate  :Love:

----------


## linalena

razumijem Muma, za početak idem natrag u krevet jer sam već u 7 šetala pesa

----------


## mostarka86

> Jutro i od mene!
> Hoću kaaaaaaavuuuuuuu......
> Budna od 4h, prooooljev užas, bolovi...odbacujem heferol od danas jer sam od sram htjela gurnuti glavu u wc školjku, zidovi ko papir, jadna moja cima.


Muma, ja sam pila neko kratko vrijeme heferol. Mislila sam da ću umrijeti pod bolova želudca. Morala sam prekinuti. Doduše, ja imam herniju na želudcu, pa je vjerovatno i to pogršalo stanje. 

žene drage, čuvajte se, izdržite, sigurno je i teško i stresno, ali sve za svoje mirisne smotuljke  :Smile:

----------


## tina29

Drage moje evo da iskoristim priliku dok moj anđeo spava!
Bubimitka iskrene čestitke tebi i tm,a malenom princu Luki velika dobrodošlica i ogromne puse,želim ti brz oporavak i da uživate sa svojim zlatom,zaslužili ste!  :Kiss:  :Kiss: 
curama u bolnicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i velike puse!
tak mi se teško odvojit od ove meni najljepše i najdraže teme zato koristim svaku priliku da vam se bar malo javim!
uživajte,pazite i mazite buše a ja i P.vam šaljemo pozdrave i puse!!!

----------


## tonkica

Bubimitka cestitam na bebici Luki, uzivajte.

----------


## nov@

*Bubimitka*  čestitam!!! Sad se svi zajedno volite, mazite i pazite

Ja nabrijana od jutra, grizem, jadan mm,kako me hormoni peru. Nije istina da sex oslobađa od stresa, jučer bilo i eto gle sad  :Smile: 
Pozdrav svima, dolaze nam gosti, idemo na zrak cijelo popodne.
Pusa curama u bolnicama....

----------


## vatra86

Sta bi jos moglo pomoci protiv kontrakcija osim magnezij i normabel?? Poludit cu, jer kad imam kontrakcije onda i krvarim...

----------


## milasova8

Bubimitka,cestitam na princu :Smile: 
Uzivajte i svakom trenutku s njim

----------


## frka

vatra, a što je s crp-om? koliki je sada? teško da su kontrakcije krenule zbog previe - to je bila neka infekcija, što je crp i pokazao. dobivaš li i dalje antibiotike?

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella super za kolica, kako si se odlučila baš za njih? Ja još ne mogu prevagnuti vagu na jedo 10 različitih koje mi se sviđajun


ta su jedina bila drugačija i posebna za mog čudesnog dečkića  :Smile:  
trebala su mi neka praktična i lagana, a da ne zauzimaju cijeli prtljažnik u autu jer dragi i ja planiramo nastaviti po svom i dosta putovati, pa nisam htjela da mi kolica budu teška i da mi je tlaka kad ih moram sklapati/rasklapati i dizati u auto.
mislim da ova nema nitko u zg... kad se prošetam po zg svi furaju ista kolica, ja volim biti drugačija  :Grin: 

koja kolica su ti u užem izboru?

----------


## Bluebella

*tina29* maleni P. je  :Zaljubljen:  samo ti nama svrati kad stigneš  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*vatra* ja mislim da ti sama tu ništa ne možeš. Meni se čini da su se meni dosta smanjile od nifedipina, ali to ne možeš sama uzeti, naravno. A i pitanje je kakve bi bile kontrakcije da ne ležim 0-24h. Možda kakav čaj za opuštanje maternice?
(cure, kaj kupiti mužiću za rođendan ovak iz "zatvora"...još se mogu snaći da netko kupi ali ne mogu tražiti i nemam ideje  :Sad: )

----------


## vatra86

Cure ajde da vas cujem, alternativa za opustanje maternice. Vec sam pocela piti i vrkutu, preporucuje se... Snupi?? Ti se bavis alternativom...

Muma ako sta smislim, javim za poklon..

----------


## nina70

*Bubimitka* iskrene čestitke na malom Luki kojem želim duuug i sretan život. Uživajte u svakom trenutku  :Heart: 

*Tina29* prekrasan avatar  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Kikica1

Vatra, jel ti tko preporucio magnezij? Sumece od 300mg? Al mislim da ne smijes piti vise od 2 na dan jer prevelike kolicine izazovu proljev. Kazu da je to prirodno sredstvo protiv trudova.

----------


## Kikica1

E i jos sam ti htjela reci da sam pitala mamu je li imala kontrakcije od placente previe, ona kaze da je cesto imala gadna krvarenja ali da nikada nije imala nikakve bolove, trudove, stezanja. Kaze da su joj serklaz obavili negdje na pola trudnoce (al kod mame se zbog mioma nije maternica normalno rastezala, moguce je da je serklaz bio i preventivna mjera).

----------


## vatra86

Pijem Mg 300 mg onaj Direkt i apaurun 2 mg jednu na dan i prenatal vitamine i vrkutu i zeljezo i duphastone 3x2.. Ma kontrakcije su navodno zbog nekog hematona na koji maternica reagira..ne znam zasto su te kontrakcije...ali zivciraju...

Netko je pitao da li mi jos daju antibiotik.. Prestali su mi davati jer sutra imam UK i briseve a mozda i crp, zadnji crp je bio 9..

----------


## nina70

*vatrice*  :Kiss:  :Love:

----------


## linalena

*nov@* jel se popravilo stanje na ratnom frontu ili je dady to be morao po sok od jabuke? I ja grizem , pogotovo kada kasni na ručak više od 15min

*vatra86* ne znam puno  osim ovoga kaj si i  sama već napisala. Stavrno je grozno da si u bolnici i da informacije moraš tražiti okolo umjesto da ti pomognu nekim savjetom. Jel daju tebi heparin ili nešto slično, sjećam se da je Bluebella dobivala nešto dok joj se cjedio hematom ??




> koja kolica su ti u užem izboru?


  cam cortina, concord, hartan, peg perego, Jane - meni je najvažnije da budu čvrsta i za svakojake terene jer smo puno u prirodi s pesima. Iako sada nakraju možda uzmemo od frendova pegperego košaru i osnovu p aće to onda odrediti i ostalo. Što više razmišljam bliže sam da uzmeme nekaj rabljenoga pa kupim nekaj kaj inače nismo namjeravali, tipa kolijevku ili one lude ležaljke kaj sviraju i nunaju bebu




> (cure, kaj kupiti mužiću za rođendan ovak iz "zatvora"...još se mogu snaći da netko kupi ali ne mogu tražiti i nemam ideje )


Ja tako kada sam ležela poslije operacije u bolnici naručila kožni privjesak koji je USB, a ti mu sada nekaj gore nasnimi. Ili neku knjigicu/film - kaj voli?

I lijepa vijest: sigurna sam da osjetim bebonju, baš me na jednom mjesto s lijeve strane često zaškaklji

I bili na ručku u Plješivičkoj, mmm krvavice i zelje a poslije u Cukeraju kolač - parfe od maka - odličan, preodličan

----------


## Bluebella

> Jel daju tebi heparin ili nešto slično, sjećam se da je Bluebella dobivala nešto dok joj se cjedio hematom ??


pikala sam se fragminom od 5000 a nakon tjedan dana 2500, antibiotici mikromicin, injekcije Proluton depot 250 i Utrogestan 2x2. (kod mene su bili hematomi bez kontrakcija)




> cam cortina, concord, hartan, peg perego, Jane - meni je najvažnije da budu čvrsta i za svakojake terene jer smo puno u prirodi s pesima. Iako sada nakraju možda uzmemo od frendova pegperego košaru i osnovu p aće to onda odrediti i ostalo. Što više razmišljam bliže sam da uzmeme nekaj rabljenoga pa kupim nekaj kaj inače nismo namjeravali, tipa kolijevku ili one lude ležaljke kaj sviraju i nunaju bebu


jesi vidjela concord uživo ili samo na slikama? meni su se svidjela na slikama a uživo ni najmanje, još kad mi ih je prodavačica krenula sklapati a ona sva škripe.... 




> I lijepa vijest: sigurna sam da osjetim bebonju, baš me na jednom mjesto s lijeve strane često zaškaklji


 :Very Happy:

----------


## vatra86

A sta..u bolnici mi mogu davati samo lijekove koje oni bas ne daju sakom i kapom jer....
Pa pokusavam nesto s alternativom...
E i sad izmisljam tehnike relaksacije, jer mi mozak radi non stop pa i to nije dobro...

----------


## linalena

BB još ništa nisam vidla uživo, osim kaj uhvatim u šetnji da prođu pored mene :Laughing: . Predivna su mi bila Bugaboo koja ima Gabi25

Vatrice joj da taj naš glupi stalno vrtajući mozak, jel ti tu mogao pomoći psiholog?

----------


## vatra86

Pa ja bi rado psihologa, samo bi to trebala privatno pozvati nekog.. Kod nas u bolnici ne postoji psiholog, samo psihijatar

----------


## nov@

[QUOTE=linalena;2501791]*nov@* jel se popravilo stanje na ratnom frontu ili je dady to be morao po sok od jabuke? I ja grizem , pogotovo kada kasni na ručak više od 15min


hehe i ja poludim kad kasni, još kad sam k tome i jaaaako gladna....uffff  :Smile: 
Smirila sam ˝strasti˝ čim su gosti došli i čim sam počela s prežderavanjem  :Laughing:  Curka nam je bila mirna cijeli dan i eto sad navečer se javila pa možemo mirno na spavanje.
Laku noć curke!

----------


## snupi

Bubek  cestitam , Luka dobro nam dosao. Ovako gledala kimbic komode cijene su od 800 do 2500 kn. Okirno nasla kaj mi se sviđa!Vatric liijepo si nadrogirana sa lijekovima! Probat cu ti nocas poslati Reiki ako mi uspije oko koliko ti pase da idemo corit?

----------


## Muma

Jutro kokice!
Kako ste mi?
Cimka i ja nismo opet nešto spavale noćas, ali bilo je ipak bolje nego noć prije. Čekamo živčano vizitu (ubijamo živce jedući oraščiće) da vidimo da li nju puste doma a mene na uzv, moram žicati. 
A baš vas je lijepo čitati o tom opremanju sobica i traženju stvarčica za bebuške, ja trenutno nisam ni u elementu, ni u mogućnosti. Morat će to mužić odraditi.  :Undecided: 
Šaljem kisiće svima!!!

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi  :Coffee: 

ja si jutro započela sa mjerenjem šećera, imam neki uređaj kaj je mm dobio od doktora, nakon petljancija jer nikako zbušiti moj prst rezultat je 5,9. POčelop me zabrinjavati kako se osjećam ako dulje ne jedem, olovi me lagana treskavica u rukama i nogamaa u glavi umor. Makar moram vaditi željezo, ne znam zakaj mi je i hematolog rekao da ga vadim - dal možda heparin utjče na željezo ili se samo radi o razrjeđenju krvi pa se mijenja koncentracija??

curama u bolnicama veliki pozdrav i puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se što prije razjasni vaše stanje i da možete doma

a onim sitno-brojalicama , hmm kaj zaželiti, da dođu do termina sretne i nasmiješene

----------


## Muma

Ja nikak na zelenu granu, trbuh opet zaostaje, ovaj put 10-12 dana. Prošli put tjedan dana. Oni samo kažu da treba pratiti, da su protoci i sve ostalo u redu. A ja nek šizim od uzv-a dp uzv-a  :Sad:  I koliko čujem, ostavit će me tu do 34tt "da me mogu pratiti". Ja i dalje ne razumijem zašt ne mogu ležati doma, ali nema moje dr ni da hoću pitati. A joj.

----------


## boss

vatra drzi se , izguracete vas dvoje
bubi cestitke na momku

ja se nakon 10 dana vratila svojoj kuci svjeze renoviranoj , jedva docekala da majstori odu da se mogu vratiti . a vrijeme ovo predivno iskoristila za druzenje i setanje ii nadoknadila onih 4 mjeseca lezanja. 
bili smo na uz i posvadjali smo se sa doktorom, tj moji momci da mi je neko pricao da cu gledati tucu nebi vjerovala. on njih ganja uz a oni oboje udaraju i to bas bas udaraju , ja ostala sokirana kad sam vidjela da glavom udara u uz dok ga ovaj pokusava izmjeriti a nema gdje pobjeci. joj da mi je bilo snimiti jer takvu borbu u zivotu vidjela nisam a i dr je osato bez teksta kaze ne sjeca se da ga je i jedna beba tako napala ko ova moja dva lopova.

----------


## željkica

*boss*  :Laughing:  baš slatko!

*Muma* draga  :Love:  morat ćeš izdržat nema druge znam da ti je teško al zaboravit će se to sve kad primiš bebicu u naručje.

----------


## Vrci

Muma drzi se...

Linalena, a da ipak trazis ogtt? Zbog dobivenih kila i sad secera?

Moj je jucer nataste bio 4. Kazu da trudnicama mora biti do 5, bez obzira kakvi su inace ref.intervali...

----------


## beilana

Da linalena. To je dost vissok secer. Meni je pred kraj ogtt nakon 2 sata bio oko 5  a cimerici 6.4 i zadrzali ju u bolnici. Barem spomeni doktoru da zna.
Muma ne brini. Kaj sam ti pricala? Nas od 31tt nije porasao ni mm do poroda

----------


## mare41

lina, šećer natašte mora biti do 5,1, tvoj je za dijetu i spada u gd, al to treba provjerit u labu

----------


## Vrci

mare, prema trudnicama su stroži, već sam od par cura rekla da su im pisali gd i ako je na tašte bio ispod 5. Što je meni malo bzvz, ali ajd...

----------


## vatra86

Jutro..
Mi danas s malo losijim vijestima, nocas u dva navrata jace krvarenje, jutros jos jednom... Bolovi.. Ali manje nego prosli ponedjeljak za sad... Malo sam odspavala pa se smirilo malo, jer mi nisu dali  nis protiv bolova... Ali taj pritisak skroz dole je tu, kao da se nesto napuni krvlju i kad idem piskiti to sve pocne izlaziti... Nikadn zelenu granu....

----------


## željkica

Jel treba ponavljat krvnu grupu i rh-faktor u 34 tt? ja sam to vadila na početku trudnoće i sad vidim da piše nalaz ponovit u 34 tt.

----------


## ljubilica

A jooj *vatra* pa dokle vise tako??? Nadam se da si dobro koliko moze biti dobro! Da li si sta rijesila za psihologa? Citala sam da pises o privatnom

----------


## linalena

nakon jela (kava, pečeno jaje i kruh) je bio 7,8 i sada poslije 2 sata 4,6
idem nazavti doka, zapravo poslati mail - hvala na upozorenju

Vatro joj opet, treba to izdržati i vjerujem da je ti je grozno a nema pomoći

----------


## vatra86

Nema pomoci, ali se drzim jos... 

Lina ne zezaj se sa secerom..nadam se da nece biti strasno.. Kad se radi ogtt?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> nakon jela (kava, pečeno jaje i kruh) je bio 7,8 i sada poslije 2 sata 4,6
> idem nazavti doka, zapravo poslati mail - hvala na upozorenju
> 
> Vatro joj opet, treba to izdržati i vjerujem da je ti je grozno a nema pomoći


Linalena probaj analizirat i što si jela večer prije jer ti je i to moglo dignuti šećer ako si kasno jela tešku hranu ili dosta slatkog, meni je jednom prilikom bio 5,7 (vjerojatno sam se dobro najela nečeg što ne treba) a poslije mjesec dana sam ponovila s tim kućnim testom pa je ispalo 4,7 tako da se ipak nije radilo o ges. šećeru, ali svakako ponovi test. Heparin ti ne utječe na to i ja sam ga uzimala

----------


## snupi

ja sam vadila šečer prošli tjedan natašte je bio 4,65 a poslije dva sata 6,67. I to su rekli da je ok!

----------


## crvenkapica77

upadam   ali me  nesto  zanima
koliki je  normalni  oggt  kad  nisi  trudan  ?  meni je  5  na taste  i  2h  kasnije  5,9   jel to  u redu  kad  nije  trudnoca  ?
u trudnoci   to  je  vise  jelda  ili  ne mora biti   ?

vatra   ~~~~~~~  drz  se

----------


## Bluebella

> Jutro..
> Mi danas s malo losijim vijestima, nocas u dva navrata jace krvarenje, jutros jos jednom... Bolovi.. Ali manje nego prosli ponedjeljak za sad... Malo sam odspavala pa se smirilo malo, jer mi nisu dali  nis protiv bolova... Ali taj pritisak skroz dole je tu, kao da se nesto napuni krvlju i kad idem piskiti to sve pocne izlaziti... Nikadn zelenu granu....


vatra draga pa do kad... hoće li više stati  :Sad:  


ja sam prošli tjedan bila na ogtt-u, na tašte 4,3 (ref. do 5,1), 60min 9,6 (ref do 10), 120min 4,1 (ref do 8,5) doktorica je rekla da je nalaz super.

----------


## Bluebella

> upadam   ali me  nesto  zanima
> koliki je  normalni  oggt  kad  nisi  trudan  ?  meni je  5  na taste  i  2h  kasnije  5,9   jel to  u redu  kad  nije  trudnoca  ?
> u trudnoci   to  je  vise  jelda  ili  ne mora biti   ?
> 
> vatra   ~~~~~~~  drz  se


crvenkapice bila je naša forumašica sushi na ogtt-u (nije trudnica) pa joj probaj poslati pp (ona često piše na odbrojavanju prije začeća)

----------


## nova21

crvenkapica77 ja sam radila ogtt znači kad nisi trudna ovo su ti vrijednosti glukoza 0h tj natašte 4,4-6,4 a nakon 2 sata poslije one tekučine je <7,8

----------


## Zima77

Radila ogtt i povisene su vrijednosti šećer je 5.3 nakon 1h je 9.9 nakon 2h je 8.9 stavili me na dijetu i kontrola za dva tjedna malo sam u šoku jer ja uopće ne jedem slatko kolko je opasan taj gestacijski dijabetes ,,,,,,vatra drži se

----------


## snupi

ako je povisen, moras se pikati sa injekcijama i poslije  trudnoce nerijetko pređe u dijabetes 2 i moras ga stalno kontrolirati - tak je meni dr rekla jer sam ja vadila na  secernom odjelu a ne u labu!

----------


## snupi

ja sam  briseve rjesila- nalaz je u petak, a u cetvrtak smo na kontroli da potvrdimo da li smjekica zbilja na kraju ili nije, imam osjecaj da se javila u subotu ali nisam  sigurna da li je to bilo to! :Smile:

----------


## snupi

evo malo smjeha, cim saam ga procitala morala sam ga podjeliti sa vama!


Na jednom odjeljenju intenzivne njege sarajevske bolnice,
uvijek u istom krevetu, pacijenti su poceli umirali svakog petka u 11 sati,
bez obzira na njihovo stanje.
Liječnici su postali vrlo zabrinuti jer nikako nisu mogli ustanoviti što
je uzrok umiranju pacijenata.
Kako je vrijeme prolazilo a ljudi bez izuzetka umirali u tom istom krevetu
svakog petka u isto vrijeme, neki su liječnici počeli vjerovati da se radi
o natprirodnoj pojavi.
Jedan dan su odlučili okupiti radnu grupu koja će pokušati odgonetnuti što se događa.
Tako su se u petak okupili oko kreveta nekoliko minuta prije 11 sati brojni
specijalisti iz svih područja medicine i ostalo medicinsko osoblje.
Neki od njih su imali drvena raspela uza se, neki Bibliju, neki Kuran,
a neki čak i bijeli luk.
Kada je sat konačno otkucao 11 sati, odjednom u sobu užurbano uđe
Rasema Saftić, nova čistačica.
Pogledavši zbunjeno okupljene ljude, isključi sustav koji pacijenta održava u
životu i uključi usisavač. .. ****

----------


## tigrical

Pregled obavljen, sve je o.k. ali posteljica se ne diže...biti će ipak placenta previa...
I potvrđen je pišonja!!!

----------


## tonkica

Tigrical bravo za pregled i pisonju, bitno da je sve u redu.
I ja sam bila na pregledu i sve je u redu, i imamo curicu i jako je zivahna  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

tonkice mi smo par dana razlike.
Curka❤

----------


## Mali Mimi

ma znala sam da će biti pišnja tigrical, u kojem si ti ono tjednu?

----------


## željkica

*Tigrical i Tonkice*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za preglede i za dečka i curu!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sybylle

*Bluebella* hvala na informacijama. Samo si mi još potvrdila moju jedinu čvrstu odluku oko dječje opreme  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

17 tjedan.

----------


## nina70

*Tigrice, Tonkice,* zabranjeno ovdje ugovarat brakove  :Grin:

----------


## Muma

Cure čestitam na otkrivanju pišulinca i pišulinke  :Very Happy: 
*tigrical* samo nek ostane ta placenta pod kontrolom i ne stvara problema.  :Undecided:

----------


## innu

> *Tigrice, Tonkice,* zabranjeno ovdje ugovarat brakove


He, he!
Tigre, bravo za pišulinca, su ti rekli mirovanje dalje, i zanima me jel to kao konačna dijagnoza ili ima fore još da se digne?
Tonkice bravo za curku!
Vatrić, mislimo na tebe~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

ja mislim do 20 tjedna ima fore da se digne kad i maternica poraste tako da možda još postoji šansa, ja se ne mogu sjetit do kad je meni "visila" ta dijagnoza

----------


## tigrical

[QUOTE=innu;2502570
 ti rekli mirovanje dalje, i zanima me jel to kao konačna dijagnoza ili ima fore još da se digne[/QUOTE]

Mirovanje i dalje, od točke A do točke B s autom, lagana šetnja do pol ure i tako. Nije konačna dijagnoza, kao što Mali Mimi kaže do 20 tjedna ali dr. kaže da se nije ni pomakla pa misli da će ostat odn. postat dijagnoza placente.
Kako kaže Muma, samo da ne stvara probleme.




> *Tigrice, Tonkice,* zabranjeno ovdje ugovarat brakove


Objavi betu pa da te vidim da nećeš htjet mog pišonju!

----------


## tonkica

Hvala cure  :Smile: 
Tigrical da jesmo, meni je 16 + 3 a ultrazvuk je pokazao 17

----------


## Muma

Jutro cure!
Nudim bademe, suhe šljive i marelice...drugo nemam  :facepalm: 
Jučer sam baš bila loše. Čak su mi maknuli i cimku iz sobe da budem malo sama, do prve "prilike". Počeo je prevladavati strah da li ćemo izdržati 2u1, a to je gore od ičeg. Živciranje mi ništa dobro ne nosi, znam to, ali nema tog pregleda da mene smiri, samo se uvijek uznemirim. Trbuh jučer tvrd, napet, kontrakcije stalno, na ctg-u svakim cca 10 minuta (a ja mislila da su gotovo i prestale). I koliko sam do sad vjerovala u nas dvoje, sad sam sva zbunjena, reagiram na svaki njegov pokret i razmišljam jel to ok, jel to on samo sjedi na mjehuru ili je neki drugi pritisak/nelagoda u pitanju  :gaah:  Danas valjda po prvi put željno iščekujem ctg da se uvjerim da smo i dalje ko stvoreni za 2u1, i pokušam se ubaciti u zen  :peace:  iako osjećam kontrakcije i sad. Nemojte zamjerit jadanju, psiha radi svoje...
*vatra* skidam kapu!
Nek vam je svima lijep trudnički dan  :Kiss:

----------


## frka

Muma, ak izdržite još tjedan dana, to je već ok. a za 3 tjedna možete u disco  :Smile:  
razmišljaju li oni o tokolizi kad su već kontrakcije stalno prisutne?

----------


## Muma

Mislim da su se kontrakcije od jučer pojačale, moja psiha je odradila svoje nakon uzv-a i ponovljenog pitanja da li mi je trbuh uvijek tak napet. Ctg je do sad uvijek bio "savršen". A baš su glupi, nafilali su me s ti komentarima kak mi je trbuh tvrd, kak bi mogao vodenjak puknuti, kak je to jako kritični tjedan trudnoće, a sve bez nekakvih objašnjenja. Ko da mi takve informacije nose nešto dobro. Prvo nisam obraćala previše pažnje na te komentare jer sam čula da ne vole puštati doma (ruku na srce, više od pola odjela je prazno), a osjećala sam se super. A sad mi sve više to "smrdi" i straši me i više ne znam pravu istinu.

----------


## lovekd

Muma,vjerujem da će sve biti ok. Probaj misli zaokupit nečim drugim. Znam,lako reći...drži se.  :Kiss: 
Vatro...daj Bože da krvarenja i kontrakcije stanu. Držite se ti i mali borac u buši  :Kiss:

----------


## boss

muma samo se ti opusti i pokusaj sto manje razmisljati , sve ce to biti na kraju dobro  a i u najgorem slucaju nedonoscadima nista ne fali i oni odrastu kao i normalno rodjene bebe.
vatra drzi se tvoj mali je najveci borac ovdje.

----------


## vatra86

Tonkice  :Very Happy:  za curku
Tigrice  :Very Happy:  za pisonju... Ja sam citala da se placenta dg nakon 28 tt, cak sam nasla da se je nekima digla i u 32 tt, tako da jos ima sanse, barem se ja nadam, a tako se i ti nadaj i budi disciplinirana pliz...

Muma draga moja, e znam kako ti je...nego, ako si ti u kriticnim tjednima sta sam onda ja... Ja sam psihu sama smirila, pricam sama sa sobom i ohrabrujem se, citam na glas da mi misli ne bjeze, stavim si narodni radio i pjevam na glas, postala sam sudoku majstor i rijesavam krizaljke, malo meditiram tj. Vjezbe disanja, i svaku vecer u 22 na katolickom radiu izmolim krunicu ( to nikad nisam radila, ali ne skodi)... Drzi se... Mozemo mi to...  :Kiss: 

Ja necu reci nista o sebi dok nije gore...  :Undecided: 

E da i da vam iskreno kazem da me spol uopce ne zanima..samo nek bude zivo i zravo..ali je lijepo znati... Iako svi i dalje govorimo u muskom rodu.. 

Cure  :Kiss:

----------


## linalena

*tigrical*  :Very Happy:  za dečkića a za placentu nadam se da će se odići i da neće biti problema

*tonkica*  :Very Happy:  za curicu i lijep pregled

*Muma* a vidi sada te kontrakcije i bolove, bežte išiš. A za ove u bolnici koji umjesto da ti pomognu još potaknu svakojake misli. ~~~~~~~~~~~ za CTG bez kontrakcija

*boss* kako je kod tebe? jel te bubaju tvoji mališani?

*Vatro* šaljemiti jedno veliko dobro jutro :Naklon: . Jel ti znaš spol?

i svima naravno dobro jutro, makar je fuj sparno, al ajd neka ga
Meni je evo prošao i treći tjedan od amnio, kada će doći nalazi - samo o tome mislim. I sve već znate kaj nosite :iskušenje: . Meni se jedino po noći i dalje dešavaju te male kontrakcije, samo mi se trbuh stvrdne na moment dva i to ne sve, a inače osjetim fundus već točno ispod pupka. Iako mi se čini da jučer nisam bebu osjetila, po noći bi rekla da mi se javljala i to malo žešće i kao da se pomakla više u sredinu. I sada ujutro nema šanse da se sigurno prisjetim kaj i gdje sam osjetila, kao kada se ne možete sjetiti sna, znate da ste nešto sanjali , možda imate čak i koju sliku u glavi ali film NE.

----------


## boss

linalena moji ubise non stop se ritaju al na smjenu, jedan spava drugi udara.  zar ti jos nisi dobila nalaz kariograma na kome usput pise spol?

----------


## linalena

ne još čekam, a zadnji put sam bebonju vidla na UZV u potpisu krajem kolovoza jer u rujnu sam bila na amnio i tada mi nisu pokazali bebača. A sada čekam nalaze pa onda na 3D - no onda će biti sve jasno i proći će pola!!!! Sutra smo Vatra i ja 20+0

----------


## vatra86

Lina sigurno je nalaz dobar..ne sekiraj se..probaj popiti Mg prije spavanja zbog tih kontrakcija, meni ne pomaze, ali ja imam bolne kontrakcije...
Ne znam jos spol, nis ne pitam, bitno mi je da je sve ok...
Uuuu koliko nisi bila na uzv... Vrijeme ti je..

----------


## lasta

Sutra ste 20tt. Bravo curke,posebno Vatra. Samo pozitivno i deri se tamo bas te briga,samo neka je tebi dobro.

Htjela sam te doci vidjeti ali mala ide u jaslice pa smrcamo sto na sat,mislim da ti jos i to ne treba. Mislimo na tebe  :Heart:

----------


## boss

lina ma imam neki predosjecaj da ce na kariogramu biti *XX* 
kako vrijeme leti vas dvije vec 20 tt vatra drzi jos malo jos nekih 8 do 10 nedelja bar da izdrzis .

----------


## Muma

Da da, vrijeme da se otkriju još neki spolovi  :Smile: 
*linalena* tebi je stvarno vrijeme za uzv i da beba raširi nožice, ali prije će i nalaz pokazati, bit će sve super, ne sumnjamo, samo da dođe više!
*vatrice* kad je tvoj uzv? Čisto razumijem da je tebi svejedno kojeg će biti spola, ali nas zanima kakva je to bebica heroj - žilava žena ili kršan momak...ili na mamu ili na tatu, definitivno, zar ne?  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Boss i ja bi voljela i zeljela da dozivimo 30 tt... Polako..iz dana u dan...cak mi se cini da i vrijeme brze prolazi tako...

Muma ne znam kad ce uzv, ali se ne opterecujem vise, cak sam sve sigurnija da osjetim bebicu..
Rekla mi je jedna cistacica ili je cura ili prava muskarcina...  :Laughing:

----------


## snupi

koji prekrasan proljetni dan, sve me boli od juzine  nisam se naspavala. Držite se drage moje  i ja sam zabrinuta malo jer se ovaj "smješuljak" ne javlja! Ali uvijek se sjetim svoje frendice primalje ako nesto ne stima nase tijelo se bori i pokaze na bilo koji nacin! vatra cuvaj se cistacice, nadam se da sam vas barem  malo nasamijala sa vicem!ja jedva cekam cetvrtak i petak!!!

----------


## nov@

*tonkica i tigrica*  :Very Happy: 

*muma* vidim živci se poigravaju s tobom/vama...lako je sad djeliti svakojake dobronamjerne savjete al ti si ta koja se bude smirila i dala sve od sebe da izdrzite tamo  :Love: 
*vatra* svaki dan ista želja za tebe i bebicu...  :Kiss: 

Mi sutra 23.tt, mišonjica me zeza vec 3dana, javlja se jako rijetko i nježno za razliku prije toga kad je udarala na sve strane...nije valjda da je toliko pospana ili  :Confused:

----------


## Vrci

Uf koliko sam propustila od jučer  :Smile: 

Čestitam na potvrđenoj curki i dečku, ali i dalje mi se nekako čini da dečki vode. Ajd gdje su te snahe  :Laughing: 

Muma, drž se. Nemaš još puno, sve će biti ok. A ovi u bolnici su stvarno koma. Takve priče pred pacijenticom uopće ne bi smjeli imati...

vatra, nadam se da će i tvoja krvarenja uskoro prestati, već si u lijepim tjednima. Samo hrabro naprijed


Mene jučer moj malac prvi puta pošteno izudarao. Muž je držao ruku na trbuhu i smijao se ko blesav, njemu to bilo jako fora. Malac udari, muž malo prstom po trbuhu, malac opet. I to prilično jako. Kaže muž, pa imam osjećaj da komuniciramo.
Ah djeca  :Laughing:

----------


## boss

vatra dan po dan sedmica po sedmica i lagano doguracete vi to. moja jedna prijateljica je tako ko i ti krvarila i kontrakcije od 16 tt jedino sto ona nikako nije smjela se pomjeriti cak ni malo jos je bila i otvorena i dogurala do 27 tt tako lezeci u bolnici i tada krenuo porod i sad u novembru njena cura slavi svoj prvi rodjendan , osim sto je previse razmazena nista drugo joj ne fali. e tako ces i ti brzo ce i decembar stici , a onda mogu i tete da se brinu o njoj ili njemu.

----------


## Vrci

boss, ne znam jesam li zaboravila ili pročitala, ti imaš dečkiće ili je jedno cura ili? :trudnički mozak: :D

----------


## Bluebella

*muma i vatra* šaljem vam zagrljaje  :Love:  vjerujem da vam nije lako ležati u bolnici...

*tonkice i tigrice* čestitam na curki i dečku

ja se baš spremam prekršiti mirovanje, idem zubaru.. i nije neki izlazak  :Undecided:

----------


## Muma

Ma psiha je grozna stvar...eto...danas, nakon 17.dana, prvi put da sam čula nešto dobro. Jučer me sestra zatekla "u elementu" pa je prenijela informacije mojoj doktorici, pa je ova došla do zaključka da mi može i nešto pozitivno reći osim samog zastrašivanja. Uglavnom, rekla mi je da je "sve u redu s rastom bebice, da je ona jednostavno manekenskog rasta što je normalno pošto su i mama i tata gracilni". I naravno, meni odmah kontrakcije stale, ctg upravo sat vremena odrađen savršeno. Mislim da njima nedostaje malo(?) psiho edukacije.
 :pivo:

----------


## boss

vrci izgleda da su oba decka jedno je 100 % bez sumnje a ovo drugo se kao krije mada dr dok se vrti kaze da je velika vjerovatnoca da je i drugi djecak, 
muma bar ce biti zgodna .

----------


## Vrci

boss, znači frajeri već vježbaju za borbe kad izađu van, slatko  :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Hvala vam cure drage, uf ja nocas nisam ništa spavala, al zato cili jutro šetala vanka pravo bablje lito, sad sam umorna pa malo odmaramo ja i moja pri ceza  :Smile: 
Vatra i Muma drži te se cure bit ce sve u redu

----------


## linalena

bila danas kod endokrinologa, i dalje me ostavlja na najmanjoj dozi Eutyroxa, tek toliko jer je TSH dobar 2,3 ali uff sada ne znam napamet ft3 ili 4 nije. KOntrola početkom 12og a kaže tako će negdje već beba imati svoju štitnajču koja će raditi pa onda više nećemo dodavati hormone , naravno ako nalazi ostanu unutar granica.

zvali za amnio ali nije još gotovo, raste , razvija se tako nekako, zvati ponovo u ponedjeljak - a tada 28.10 popodne imam pregled, konačno. Dogovorili ga sada iako još možda nećemo imati nalaz, jer bi imali veliki razmak između pregleda. A i da doktor da preporuku za šećer izvaditi i joj vjerojatno će me špotati zbog kila. Zato ću probati ove dane biti što manje doma i iskoristiti lijepo vrijeme, em da smanjim napetost em da ne osjećam glad.

krećem već sada, mm otišao s bicom do jaruna pa će u povratku nas skupiti na bundeku, malo prošećemo i popijemo kavicu

----------


## snupi

*Tigrical i Tonkice* za preglede i za dečka i curu!!!!!!!!!!ja u cetvrtak sa nam popravnom i onda vam budem sa sigurnoscu rekla  u mojoj busi! Bas me* Inesz* raveselila- pusa draga!

----------


## snupi

kaj mi je  opet jedem  slova!!

----------


## vatra86

Lina super su mi ti tvoji izvjestaji...bitno da je sve u nekoj normali...
E imam jednu dobru vijest.. Apetit mi se vratio!  :Laughing:  nisam ga imala, inace ga nemam pod stresom... E i super mi sta unatoc zeljezu imam dobru probavu.. Da se ne ureknem.. Danas 2x...  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Moj pregled gotov, imam dobre i loše vijesti

Dobro je da je bebač super, ima 550 grama, mjere sve odgovaraju ili su par dana veće. 

No loše vijesti - cerviks je izvana malo omekšan i uloživ za jagodicu prsta  Za sada se još ne razmišlja o serklaži, mirovanje (ležanje), duphastoni i dobila sam Lactogyn. Za tjedan dana kontrola i brisevi, prije toga moram opet vaditi krvnu sliku i crp. Eto kad sam tražila briseve bilo je da ima vremena, nije hitno, a sad ispada da je...

Nadamo se da je za tjedan dana isti nalaz, do tad horizontala... frka me...

----------


## Bluebella

*Vrci* pa zar i ti... baš nas se zaredalo na mirovanju, što po bolnica što doma .... ima nas, družit ćemo se tu na forumu kad ne možemo vani po kavicama hodati.

ja sam danas samo nabrzinu poslije zubara malo do arena centra  :Ups:  morala sam kupiti stvarčice koje mi još fale za torbu za bolnicu pa da mogu mirno spavati. samo sam u h&m svratila, dm i extreme intimo  :Grin:  doma sam bacila sve vrečice i naznake shoppinga da me dragi ne špota....
sad mi stan pun majstora, montira se sobica za bebu, sve sjeda na svoje mjesto polako, u četvrtak moleri, petak dolazi teta spremačica napraviti generalku i to bi bilo to  :Very Happy: 
pranje i peglanje baby robice ću ja sa guštom  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Da, bas nas je krenulo...

Sad me zanima dal mi se naselila koja bestija, kad napravim briseve

Drago mi da sam bitne stvari za bebaca kupila, nisam krenula za sebe,ali ako nista drugo,bude muz...

----------


## Muma

Uh cure, još vas stiže u ekipu  :Sad:  Baš mi je žao. A kako kaže *Bluebella*, družit ćemo se  :Smile:

----------


## frka

> pranje i peglanje baby robice ću ja sa guštom


a kak ćeš peglat ležećki?  :oklagija: 

držite se, cure...

----------


## linalena

> Lina super su mi ti tvoji izvjestaji..


  a da pišem o nečem pa pišem o koječemu :Cool: 

Uglavnom, kolegice po naseljenosti utroba (OK kod nekih je gustoća naseljenosti malo veća) dobro jutro  :Coffee: , ja opet nudim žgance

*Vrci * eto i tebe u zatvoru. Ja pak si ga sama radim, niš mi se neda, samo da dođe taj nalaz i prođe pregled OK pa se nadam izaći iz depresije. Mogu si samo zamisliti kako je vama na ordiniranom mirovanju.
Cure MORA sve biti dobro, MORA sve na dobro izaći, MORAMO postati majke, MORAMO - ajme kako je to lako reći a teško vjerovati svaki tren svakog dana

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure
koliko god da je tesko bolje i lezati al se kuckati na ovoj temi  nego hodati i visiti na odbrojavanju. ja kad god mi je tesko lezati ili slicno samo se sjetim svojih cura sa azoostatistike i sretna sam odmah sto lezim, krvarim ili sto me boli , i shvatim da mi nista ne fali.
dan za danom , sedmica za sedmicom u bolnici ili kod kuce bitno je samo da vrijeme prolazi i da smo blize svome cilju.

----------


## Vrci

boss, i ti si na mirovanju?

Meni je na neki način drago što odmaram, brinem za malca, spremam se... ali opet, osjećam se skroz beskorisno tako. Živim s mamom, vidim da je njoj teško palo što je takva situacija, i ona se boji i tužna je. Ali opet, sva iskustva koja sam čitala na netu i forumima su završila pozitivno i u terminu, ak ne i preko...

----------


## Muma

Mene više nije briga ni za što, ni za bolnicu, ni za uređivanje sobice, samo da je beba dobro, samo molim da raste... :psiholog:  
Najavila mi je upravo doktorica koja me zaprimila sutrašnji uzv, da ona sama vidi stvarno stanje (s obzirom da je druga doktorica radila uzv prekjučer) a meni frka do neba. Joj kak je teško biti mama još dok je i u buši, a mogu si misliti kaj nas tek čeka kad se rodi  :Undecided: 
I da, dobro jutro, jel  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Muma, držim fige za uzv  :Smile: 

BTW mene doktor pitao jel imam kontrakcije. Pa mislim da nemam,uglavnom osjetim samo udaranje bebe. Stvarno ne znam jel bih prepoznala kontrakcije da ih imam...

----------


## Bluebella

> a kak ćeš peglat ležećki?


moram mirovati do 36tt, a dalje veli dr. da je poželjno šetati i kretati se što više.... tak da čim dočekam taj 36tt ide akcija  :Very Happy:  iako bih ja rado dočekala 38tt jer smo tada u razdoblju strijelca, zamislila sam si da malac bude strijelac, to mi je super znak  :Smile:

----------


## anddu

Cure, evo mala podrška, posebno svima vama koje ležite. I mene su hospitalizirali u 27 tt trudnoće, zbog skraćivanja cerviksa i kontrakcija. Bila na tokolizi, puštena doma na mirovanje uz terapiju partusistena kojega sam pila do 37 tt, i na kraju se moja curka rodila pet dana nakon termina. Zato glavu gore, čuvajte i mazite svoje malce, a vrijeme provodite čitajući, slušajući muziku, gledajući tv i filmove... kako vam paše

----------


## Muma

Ajmo vedrije...zar nije dan za pobrojavanje...31tt!  :rock:

----------


## Vrci

Je je, 23 tt  :Cool:

----------


## boss

muma cestitamo na 31tt 
cini  mi se da su vatra i lina na polovini danas, tako da posebne cestitke za vatru koja se bori

----------


## vatra86

Da, dobro si boss rekla, borimo se...
Mi bili na uzv, gledali me dvoje doktora tj. Sef svih sefofa i sef odjela.. E sad..dobro je to sta se je posteljica malo podigla i rekla je da je 1 cm i nesto od usca, tj. Placenta marginalis, beba super napreduje, u skladu je sa tjednima i sve je ok s njom..ali mi nebi bili mi a da se ne nadje jos koji problem..malo je plodne vode, navodno zbog te placente i tog krvarenja i ako to stane da bi i kolicina vode se trebala povecati..sad me tankaju sa infuzijama, a valjda ce pomoci... Mi smo pozitivni i svima pokazujemo da se ne predajemo tako lako!!!

----------


## ljubilica

*vatra* napokon malo dobrih vijesti!!!! hvala bogu da je bebač dobro. nadam se da si i ti  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

Ma ja sam se dosta oporavila... Dobro sam, nema depre i tako toga... Nego dr je rekao da njega sad vise zabrinjava nalaz te vode nego placente, jer da je beba ugrozena.. Nisam u nekoj brizi, smirena sam i vjerujem da ce se to stabilizirati...

----------


## ljubilica

Mora biti dobro!  :fige:  vi ste dva velika borca

----------


## Vrci

Vatra,ide na bolje  :Smile:  bude se i voda sredila. Joj bas mi je drago

----------


## Zima77

Vatra samo naprijed bit će sve ok ,ja sam 21 tj i moram na dijetu radi secera

----------


## linalena

cure dobila iznenada nalaz - normalan i to MUŠKI, ajme kako su suze lile, a kako mi je došao poštar i vidm na kuverti piše Obavijest ja se usrala da se moram javiti jer je nekaj loše
idemo sada proslaviti

----------


## Bluebella

> cure dobila iznenada nalaz - normalan i to MUŠKI, ajme kako su suze lile, a kako mi je došao poštar i vidm na kuverti piše Obavijest ja se usrala da se moram javiti jer je nekaj loše
> idemo sada proslaviti


Lina  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  napokon je stigao nalaz.. bravo za uredan XY  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## milasova8

Vatra,bit ce sve ok..bravo za pozitivu

Lina,cestitam na deckicu!!

Pusa svim trudnicama..

Majko moja,ja koda nikad ni nisam bila trudna..proletilo..
A maleni vec ima tri mjeseca,takodjer proletilo..

----------


## snupi

lina super za nalaz- uskoro budemo imali dvije nogometne momčadi!Al ga jaucemo sutra vam javim kaj mene ceka!

----------


## Muma

Joooooj kak lijepi dan!!! 
*linalena* bravo za sina i odličan nalaz!!! Čestitam! Sad samo uživanje do kraja!  :Very Happy: 
*vatra* ma mora se to srediti, sad se posteljica povukla, čim se to stabilizira s tim brljavljenjem bit će plodne vode ko u priči  :Smile:  Dižem čašu za pomak na marginalis, a uskoro hoćemo normalis  :pivo:

----------


## tonkica

Linalena super za nalaz i deckica, bravo.
Vatra bit ce sve u redu, sve će to doći u normalu, ti i tvoja bebica ste borci.
Snupi sretno sutra na pregledu.

----------


## vatra86

Sta je ovo, svi nesto mirujemo, pa seceri... 
Zima sta si radila ogtt? Kad se inace radi taj ogtt? Mozda ga meni naprave u bolnici..
Linalena  :Very Happy:  za pisonju, bogami se redaju ti pisulinci...
Neka godina kimpliciranih mpo trudnoca....ali zato malci moraju biti celicni...

----------


## Vrci

Lina cestitam  :Smile: 

Ja si bas mislim,pitao me dr jesam li imala kakvih zahvata na cerviksu ili poroda,to bi objasnilo njegovo stanje. Nisam,ali moguce da nas je sve sto smo prosle u mpo ostavilo osjetljivijima. Tu su ipak bile punkcije i transferi, stalno se dolje cackalo...

----------


## jejja

Ulijecem na temu samo da vatri posaljem kiss, stvarno si borac  :Smile:  samo nek sve prodje ok znas da su fige tu...

----------


## marijakr

vatra super!
linalena cestitam!
blubela daj i meni posalji tetu cistacicu :Wink:  ne stignem nista kraj ovih svojih principesa
ostalim curama kiss!

----------


## corinaII

Vatrice draga naša hrabrice biti će sve u redu vas dvoje ste pravi borci  :Smile:  

Lina bravo za dečkića i super nalaz, evo ja ću nazdraviti s mineralnom vodom. 
Ja danas bila na pregledu i evo mi smo danas 28tt princeza ima preko kile ali je nismo uspjeli izmjeriti  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

Linalena čestitam na dobrom nalazu i na malom dečkiću!

----------


## snupi

iberc  dobro nam dosla! Jedno pitanje jucer me  pikalo malo sa jedne danas sa druge strane pupka  da li je to ono kaj mislim da je? a najvise osjetim dok sjedim.

----------


## ljubilica

*linalena* bravo za zdravog muškića i odličan nalaz  :pivo: 
nek si to riješila, sad uživaj  :Kiss:

----------


## lberc

Snupi hvala...rado bi ja kod vas ali još je rano,ima još vremena,ak bu u petak sve ok imala bum ja puno pitanja..bez brige

----------


## sybylle

Ajme koliko lijepih vijesti danas!  :Very Happy:  Čestitam na napunjenim tjednima, urednim nalazima, curicama i dečkima i svim poboljšanjima koja su se dogodila  :Smile: 
Mi danas točno 21.tjedan, radila sam ogtt i nije bilo tako strašno-malcima se očito svidjelo jer su danas hiperaktivni  :Smile:  I što je najbolje, šećer 5.1!

----------


## tigrical

linalena bravo za nalaz i za pisonju!

----------


## boss

linalena cestitke na momku
vatra ma preguracete vi i to sa plodnom vodom, zilava je to beba .
iberc jel se ti to pridruzujes dobrodosla 
 :Klap:  na svim dobrim pregledima danas

----------


## Ginger

vatra bravo za posteljicu i ~~~~~~~ za daljevi pl.vodu

lina  :Very Happy:  bravo, uzivaj sad punim plucima!

svima na mirovanju i dijetama puuuuno vibri

kad se vec pobrojavamo, mi danas punih 27 tt, ulazimo u treci trimestar jeeee
danas bili i na pregledu, brisevi i uk uredni, ogtt dobar, jedino sam i dalje malcice anemicna pa nastavljam sa zeljezom
i da, i dalje uloziva za vrh prsta, znaci stanje je vec dva mjeseca isto, sto je super!
jedino sam se nadala detaljnom uzv, kad ono nista....

----------


## Ginger

E da, kao sto sam i mislila, tj.osjetila, okrenula se na glavicu
to znaci da, ako oziljak bude dobar, bit ce vbac - i opet sam se us*ala od straha....

----------


## linalena

> Jedno pitanje jucer me  pikalo malo sa jedne danas sa druge strane pupka  da li je to ono kaj mislim da je? a najvise osjetim dok sjedim.


neka je to TO :Very Happy: ; meni neki dan više a neki dan ništa -to me baš jučer ubilo, ali danas mi se javio već više puta. Javlja mi se osjećajem ko da me škaklja izuunutra, od pupka dolje lijevo, ali zna se nešto takvo pojaviti i na drugim mjestima ali nekako je ovo stalno tamo lokalizirano. A kako je zadnji položaj bio zadkom dole su nogice za lupanje




> E da, kao sto sam i mislila, tj.osjetila, okrenula se na glavicu
> to znaci da, ako oziljak bude dobar, bit ce vbac - i opet sam se us*ala od straha....


bravo kaj se okrenula :Very Happy: ;  a ovo za ožiljak - imala si prije carski??

Cure hvala vam svima na lijepim čestitkama i željama za dalje, stvarno mi je lakše sada. Koga zanima : nalaz amnicenteze je jedan papir na kojem su slikice svih kromosama, ispod svake piše broj a ispod zadnje dvije piše x tj y, dakle spol i nakraju naljepše riječi: normalan muški kariotip 46XY. Radila ga 30.9 u pon i ovaj pon je bilo 3 tjedna, dakle nalaz je došao doma malo više od 3 tjedna na kučnu adresu preporučenom pošiljkom. Da je doktor koji mi je radio postupak bio malo ljubazniji sve bi mi ostalo u ljepom sjećanju

Vatro, super kaj se placenta malo podigla, dizati će se i dalje a vodi treba vremena da se napravi. Pij puno vode kako si i rekla, jedino jesi i dalje na kateteru?

----------


## Ginger

lina mogu si misliti kak ti je bilo tactri tjedna, al sad je sve iza tebe-uzivaj!

I je, moj prvi porod je bio cr, jer je curka bila na zadak, neki kosi, skoro popreco
I ostao mi je u lijepom sjecanju, iako sam se i tad ukakila od straha
Drugi porod je bio vaginalni, nimalo prirodan i nije mi ostao u bas lijepom sjecanju
Al ja sam odlucila da ce ovaj porod biti puuuno ljepsi i laksi od prethodnog  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Ginger super da je sve uredu..
Lina koji kateter?

----------


## linalena

kaj nisi neki dan napisala da si katerizirana?? ja mislila da su ti stavili kateter za piškenje - sorry ak sam krivo pohvatala

----------


## vatra86

Pa jesu, ali jednokratni, ispraznili mjehur i tjerali da sama piskim..

Koliko ja moram tekucine piti zbog te plodove vode? Citala sam, glupaca, ne bas lijepe stvari o toj dijagnozi...

----------


## Ginger

vatra, nemoj citatu nista, molim te
probaj piti bar 2-3 l vode, koliko god mozes
jel znas koliki ti je AFI?

----------


## vatra86

Necu vise nis citati..
Nisam neka od pica, ali barem litru i po da popijem a litru mi daju u infuziji...
Ne znam koliki je taj AFI, nis ne pitam...mozda bolje da ne znam..
Rekao je da su bubrezi uredu i da vidi mjehur..pa pretpostavljam da je te vode izaslo onaj dan kad sam*jako prokrvarila jer do onda je sve bilo ok..pa sad kad se i ta placenta jos digne da ce se i ta voda popuniti.... Dosta razmisljanja!!!!!! Mi smo borci!! I mi cemo to sve prevladati i roditi se zivi i zdravi!!!!! Tocka!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Muma

*Ginger* super da si i dalje na istom s cervixom. Bit će tak do kraja. Ovdje su se svakakva srnj dogodila zadnjih dana, i da moram vući nekog za rukav da me porodi, ne znam koga bi birala  :Nope: 
*linalena* nadam se da ste lijepo profeštali, i da nije bilo sendviča  :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

vatra, samo polako, dan po dan

Muma, pobogu, nemoj me plasiti, kaj se dogadja? Pp?

----------


## snupi

a kak izgledaju te vase kontrakcije, strah me  je da se nisu javile i meni!Prije nisam imala nikakvih problema, od ponedeljka od kad sam bila na  brisevima kao da se nesto promjenilo, buba me ako dulje sjedim, zaboli neka tupa bol koja traje par minuta i onda prestane!

----------


## linalena

meni se trbuh kratko ukruti, stvrdne. Ne bi rekla da me nešto boli više kao osjećaj nakon grča u nozi
i mene zna u zadnje vrijem i lagano poboljevat sve i svašta, npr kada se nezgodno pomaknem, čučnem...

----------


## Zima77

Dobila sam puno kila pa me doktorica poslala ranije ,inače se radi u 24  tj

----------


## Muma

*snupi* kontrakcije nisu bolne, više su nelagodne. I meni recimo uvijek zahvate čitav donji dio trbuha, ispod pupka. Znat ćeš kad se jave, a ja ti ipak želim da te zaobiđu.

----------


## Vrci

Ja isto ne znam jel imam kontrakcije. Pitao me doktor jel ih imam,rekla sam da koliko znam, ne... jer sve sto osjetim je beba, udarac dode i prode brzo

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi  :Coffee:  i opet žganci s mlijekom
već obavila jutarnju šetnju s Rejom, 6-7 nasip, između savskog i mosta slobode, samo kaj je mrak brrr i sve čudno s obzirom da je toplo. Neke stvari dogovorili sinek i ja, sada ćemo to još ponoviti jedno 100 puta pa će i zapamtiti. Sada malo odmorimo, pa ćemo se ići naći s budućom strinom u grad. Moram sebi kupiti dezić

Mene opet mučile te kontrakcije po noći, nije to jako ali kako se okrenem naglije me malo krckne i onda teško zaspim od brige. Jedva čekam pregled u pon da pitam doka. Popijem si ja magnezij, ne baš redovito ali jučer recimo jesam a i elevit ga ima. E da i vraća mi se žgaravica, navečer opet s oproštenjem na izrazu podrigujem, a i digne mi se gore kada legnem sve pa imam osjećaj da ću povratiti. A jela sam u 8 sati 3 palačinke i poslije 2 mandarine, legla u 11

Vatro ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
i svima ostalima na mirovanju pogotovo u bolnicama, držte se okruglice naše

----------


## corinaII

Lina draga ima ti jedna stara poslovica za mandarine.
Mandarina je ujutro zlato, popodne srebro a navečer olovo.

----------


## linalena

ooo Corina nisam to znala, thx

ima koji pregled danas?? ajte komadi di ste, ja se već probudila drugi put

----------


## snupi

jutro, nisam spavala jer nisam znala kak bi spavala  sve me boljelo, osjecam se krepano! Mozda je razlog južina danas sam na kontroli pa cu doku rci kaj me boljelo! Danas mi dragi veli da je jucer u Loznici(Srbija) izmjeren 32 celzijevaca za podivljati! Jedva cekam danas kontrolu a tek je u pola 8 navecer!

----------


## snupi

Corina ja sam kupila jucer navodno neretvanske i bile su mi bljak!

----------


## Vrci

lina, možda da i ti malo usporiš? Baš zbog kontrakcija. Mog dr brinu jer mogu voditi do skraćivanja cerviksa i preranog otvaranja. Jel ti se smanjuju kad odmaraš?
Ja sad nakon svega pušem i na hladno, ne želim te zabrinuti  :Smile: 


Inače cure na mirovanju, jel smijem sjediti za vrijeme ručka (obroka)? Nisam se sjetila pitati dr koliko bih strogo trebala ležati. Prvo je rekao više odmaranja, ležanje po 2-3 sata u komadu ujutro i tako popodne. A onda je prebacio da se bacim na mirovanje cijeli dan. Rekao je da u krevetu ne stavljam jastuke iza leđa, nego da budem u horizontali. Ali ne znam što sa jelom..

----------


## linalena

mrzim te preglede popodne, odmah 2-3 kile više, a ja je još imam nakon vikenda - nema mi nigdje mrdat osim samo šetat po prirodi

----------


## Muma

Jutrooooo!
Napokon sretan dan kod mene - ponovili uzv i iako buša zaostaje u danima, doktorica se razmahala s nekim brojčicama, centilima ili što već, i zaključila da tu nema nikakvog zastoja. Rekla je da bi i čak manja buša bila isto uredna. Sve je ostalo u redu. Ima 1460grama, ali ne želim se više opterećivati i analizirati tablice, dok je ona zadovoljna i ja sam! Bit će sitan i dinamitan, na mamu!  :rock: 
*Vrci* mislim da koji obrok sjedećki neće ništa štetiti. Inače bi ti doktor zabranio i wc i tuširanje, tj bilo kakav uspravan položaj gdje beba može stvarati pritisak na cervix. Meni nisu ništa rekli u bolnici. S obzirom da jedem u krevetu, znam koji put to odraditi na boku ili polusjedeći/poluležeći, ali koji put i sjednem normalno. Sad sam kod doktorice sjedila dok sam čekala da naprave uzv drugoj ženi.
Sretno svima na pregledima!

----------


## Bluebella

Muma bravo za mališu  :Very Happy:  mogla bi ti skoro i doma....

----------


## corinaII

muma draga bravo za pregled :Klap: 

Mi smo naručili kolica,ajme jedva čekam da dođu...ehh gledam ih več 8 godina.

A za krevetić i komodu ne mogu se odlučiti ima tako ljepih u Adaxa da ni sama ne znam šta bi.

----------


## Vrci

Muma super za bebu... jel ce te mozda pustiti doma?

Hvala na savjetu... a i ja moram u pon vaditi krv opet. U 11.mj bih trebala kod endicke,pa petrova i krv (rh- sam)... vidjet cu kako bude islo sve to

----------


## Muma

Joj cure, sumnjam da ćemo tak skoro doma. Ona ne voli puštati prije 34tt. Čula sam od druge doktorice da je tak odredila i meni ostanak ovdje, a i sve cure ovdje pričaju isto. Nema veze, poslije toga ćemo uživati doma do poroda  :Smile:  Sad čekamo vaginalac idući tjedan. (doduše, ja bi voljela biti doma za ročkas, na 33+1, pošto smo mužev "proslavili" jučer ovdje)
Mi smo danas dobili od djeda i bake bijelu drvenu ljuljačku za sobu (to smo htjeli, s meeeekanim jastučićima, da se zavalimo i cikimo), jastuk za dojenje i još neko iznenađenje. A tatica ide poslije po komodicu  :Very Happy:

----------


## tonkica

Muma bravo za bebicu, baš mi je drago i lijepo je cuti dobre vijesti, uvijek veselu.
Mene ledja bole za poludit po noci, u biti trtica, kad se ujutro probudim jedva se dignem, valjda je to sve normalno, sad sam malo otisla do frizera da se malo uredim nisam odavno bila kako sam bila za nista od mucnina.
Pozdrav curke

----------


## vatra86

Evo i mene...
Muma  :Very Happy:  za bebaca!!! Samo da tako nastavi...
Moj izvjestaj: nocas imala nocne more od onog sta sam citala o plodnoj vodi, glupaca, i od nocas imam kontrakcije..za cure koje pitaju moje kontrakcije pocinju nisko u trbuhu i sire se u ledja i bolne su...i naravno bilo je krvi..medjutim kroz dan nema krvi, ali ima kao sluzavi iscjedak onako smeđkasti, ali bas sluzavi, onako visi dok sjedim(sori na opisu), sestra kaze da je to normalno a meni je novo pa.... I to je to... Molim Boga da prestanu te kontrakcije i da se sve stabilizira... Joooj...

----------


## boss

vatra dobices  :oklagija:  po glavi ako budes opet isla po takvim temama , citaj veselije teme a ne to cime opterecujes mozak
muma nek je bebac dobro a mozda te i puste do 33 tt da kuci slavite rodjendan.

----------


## Muma

Cure moje, puse šaljem  :Kiss: 
*vatra* a da ti pogledaš koji crtić prije spavanja?  :kokice:

----------


## Vrci

muma, u kojoj si ti bolnici? To nisam pohvatala...

----------


## nov@

Uf kolko sam u zaostatku, nisam bila skoro 2 dana na forumu, budem imala kaj čitati
*muma* super za velikog bebača, samo ti javljaj lijepe vijesti nadalje  :Kiss:  
*vrci* terminušo moja, vidim i ti si rh -, kad ponavljamo tu pretragu? oko 28tt ili prije? moram podsjetiti svoju gin, pošto voli zaboravljati bitne stvari  :Rolling Eyes: 

Kak podnosite ovo vrijeme vani? Neznam dal je proljeće ili jesen. Meni je koma, boli glava, teško dišem, noge bole, po noći grčevi....uf...

Mi bili sad na izvanrednom UZV, bila sam zabrinuta pošto me curka ignorirala danima, jedva da se javila jednom na dan i to nešto jedva osjetno, a inače lupa na sve strane.
Curica je super, sve mjere, protoci, frekvencije u najboljem redu, i da..teški smo već 660gr i imamo kako kaže dr. duge noge (ne čudi me) :Laughing: 
Izgleda da je bila samo malo lijena...eto...sva sreća, sve je ok

----------


## Muma

*Vrci* VŽ
*nov@*  :Klap:  bravo za curu, bit će visoka na mamu. Ali znaš, ne mora ti razvaliti bubrege svaki dan  :Laughing:  
Baš sam danas bila na uzv s jednom curom koja nosi mpo blizance iz 8. pokušaja, curku i dečka...sutra ide na inducirani  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Nemam pojma kad ponavljamo, trenutno me to ne brine  :Smile:  imat cu jos pregleda do tad,pa cu valjda sazbati

----------


## Ginger

Muma  :Klap:  za malca
rekoh ti da se ne brines previse
nadam se da cete uskoro doma
cekaj, s blizancima ce ju inducurati? aaaaaa, bezim ja u ck!!!!

Vatrice ~~~~~~~~~ da se sve sto prije stabilizira

Ja u pripremama za rodjendane svojih curki, pa ne stignem prevec tipkati...

Pusa svima

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi, mali i veliki, plavi i crni  :Coffee: 

nakon jučerašnjeg dana noćas sam se baš naspavala, jedino kaj me navečer jako neugodno pikalo u desnoj preponi - svašta mi je padalo na pamet a kada me počela boliti i stidna kost, koliko god sve skupa bilo bolnije znala sam da se samo radi o širenju. Ionako mi se čini da mi se bebica i malo na desnu stranu pomakla. Još uvijek strpljivo čekamo prvi udarac

za ručak ću se danas počastiti lososom i blitvom, mm opet vani jede pa da si priuštim. Jučer sam bila na ručku u Čušpajzu Leonarde Boban i centru i jela grah s buncekom, meseka je bilo malo al nema kaj nutra nije bilo. Svakojakog povrća i bundevinih koštica, jedino mi se nije svidjelo kaj je bilo puno škroba - grah, krumpir, tijesto, palenta, grisini i kruh

Vatra i Muma neka vam dani u bolnici brzo prođu

----------


## Muma

Jutro!
Ni čekamo doručak, pa ctg, pa ručak, pa posjete, pa večera...uh kakav napet dan  :Laughing: 
*Ginger* yes, jedan bebač je ready-steady a drugi je na zadak. Idu s prokidanjem vodenjaka, pa prvi ide van, a onda će vidjeti kaj s drugim. "Vrlo vjerojatno će se okrenuti jer su djeca pametna", a ako ne onda odmah CR. Nadam se da će biti po ps-u  :Undecided: 
*linalenin* izvještaj smo dobili. Ostale?  :Grin:  Nešto slabo tipkate  :Nope:

----------


## corinaII

Dobro jutro drage moje muma i lina. Moja princeza i ja se spremamo polako, idemo s prijateljicom  malo do ribarnice kupiti mola, sipe i lignjice da imamo ovih dana  :Smile:

----------


## boss

joj cure sad se i meni jede riba
mi se isto spremamo za kafu sa sestrama/babicama koje ce nas maziti i paziti ako bog da kad se rodimo. taman uz kafu jos dogovorimo kakav lijep apartman za nas.vodim djecu da upoznaju koga ce prvog vidjeti i ko ce im guzu prati, a poslije fino u shoping mozda padnu jos jedne hlace nove.
ma dan je savrsen za setanja.

----------


## Vrci

Jutro...

Ja sam koma spavala. Em mi bilo vruce,pa neki glupi snovi, svako malo na wc, ah

Muma,i ja imam uzbudljiv dan. Iz kreveta na kauc, tu doruckujem. Za rucak u kuhinju. Nakon toga cu lezati dolje malo sa svojima,pa opet kauc i cekam mm-a s posla. I onda kauc s mm-om :D

----------


## snupi

jutro! Definitivno imamo  smijulju koja , samo mi mase i skace malo ovamo, malo onamo! Napreduje sto  me jako veseli, radili i cervikometriju- ok je i to!Cerviks mi je smeksan ali to je navodno od utrogetana- nista cudno jer sam ih trosila  do 18 tj. Jos ne nestprljivo cekam 12 sati i stanje briseva!

----------


## linalena

snupi juhuuuu bravo :Very Happy: 
a biti će i brisevi OK

kolika je sada Smješkica?

----------


## Vrci

snupi čestitam na curici  :Smile: 

Zanimljivo, i tvoj cerviks je smekšan, ali nema panike oko toga. Stvarno različite reakcije doktora, mom je to bio prvi znak za uzbunu. Ma ne znam više što da mislim...

----------


## snupi

Lina sam ti rekla da si mi ti znak, ne znam citati parametre  jucer je bilo 19+3 , a prema uzvu je 20+5. imam velikog tatu! A ta  beba svaki put dok je gledamo  uzv samo mase!

----------


## Muma

*Vrci* meni dolaze u posjete frendice s istim stanjem poput mojeg, čak i lošijim. One shoppingiraju i nemaju nikakvih zabrana, a ja grijem bolnički krevet. Tako da...o čem pričamo...sve je to do ginekologa. Neki pušu na hladno jer se situacija u trenu može promijeniti, a drugi su svjesni da ima žena koje su otvorene čitavu trudnoću i završe na indukciji, pa ne dižu prašinu. A naravno da ćemo se sve ponašati kako ginič kaže  :pivo: 
*snupi*  :Very Happy:  za curku! Čekamo s tobom briseve...

----------


## snupi

Vidis razlike drastične  od dr do dr ali moja posteljice se seli sad je tu sad je tamo i rekao je dr da se ne brinem za cerviks!!!

----------


## linalena

ipak smo mi MPO trudnice  :alexis:

----------


## Vrci

To si beba seli posteljicu da joj bude udobnije  :Laughing: 

Da, sve ovisi o doktorima. Mislim, nek oni pušu i na hladno, ali time i nama rade malo frku-paniku


I da, mislim da su silne punkcije/transferi sigurno ostavile traga na cerviksu i da je to razlog nekih naših problema

----------


## vatra86

Jutro..ja od dorucka iskoristila samo kruh a mm mi je sinoc donio pastetu...njamiii...

Snupi super za curku, pregled i brisevi budu ok..

Meni od jucer kontrakcije, na spasmexu sam, i bas bole...nadam se da ce stati, ali od jucer smedjarim i nema svjeze krvi za sad...

----------


## Vrci

vatra, jel ti puštaju muža samo to kratko vrijeme posjeta, ili ti može doći i malo više?

Mmm pašteta, sviđa mi se tvoj doručak  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

muma za brz i lak porod
vatra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje
gdje nam je butterfly?
Svim curama puno sreće do kraja, i to da je cerviks omekšan ima valjda pola trudnica, glavno da niste još i otvorene uz to. Mene su isto na kraju morali inducirati jer se nikako nisam otvarala a još sam imala BHSB kroz valjda cijelu trudnoću koji inače baš stvara opasnost od tog preranog otvaranja i poroda(jednom bila na antibiotiku)

----------


## Vrci

Mimi, moj je omekšan i uloživ za jagodicu prsta, zato valjda panika

Prošle sam godine imama bhsb na brisu, pila antibiotike. Nitko me poslije nije slao ponovno na briseve. Nekako mislim da se opet ta beštija vratila i da je u tome problem... vidjet ću
Koliko se privatno čekaju rezultati briseva, zna netko?

----------


## Bluebella

i kod mene ista stvar, dr. je na zadnjem pregledu rekla da je cervix toliko mekan da gurne tri prsta da bi sva tri prošla... tak da mirujem doma, ak je to mirovanje  :Unsure: 
još dva tjedna tog mirovanja pa onda dalje mogu i roditi kak veli.... jedva čekam  :Very Happy: , težak mi je već trbuh, jedva se ustajem iz kreveta na wc... a i malac unutra nema milosti prema svojoj mami, razmješta mi organe kak mu svidi taj dan, ne kuži da ih trebam i nakon što on izađe van  :Grin:

----------


## Muma

*Vrci* klasični brisevi ili bhsb? Klasični 3-4 dana, prije nikako

----------


## Vrci

Bluebella, tako je i meni rekao, da bih trebala mirovati da stanje ostane ovakvo do barem 30 tt, onda će dalje lakše. Znači da ne bi smjelo pogoršavati

Muma, radit će mi sve briseve. Al opet, brže nego kad sam radila kod soc gin

----------


## Ginger

snupi  :Very Happy:  za curku

I ja sam odavno u drustvu smeksanog cerviksa, al bez panike

Muma  :Laughing:  fakat uzbudljivo
A za ove u bolnici jos jedan fuj!

Pusa, jurim, cure zovu

----------


## snupi

Vrci  ako si  radila danas gotovi ti budu u ponedeljak , ako si radila u tjednu jedan dan, maksimalno dva dana - mislim na  briseve!

----------


## snupi

ja sam radila svoje kod  svog dr-a u ponedeljak i odnjela ih na  mikrobiologiju rekli mi da su u petak gotovi!

----------


## Vrci

Nisam radila, radit cu u utorak. Znaci moguce da budu do petka gotovi

Samo mi zao sto se nisam snasla i pitala dr da mi ih odmah napravi kad sam bila tamo. Al valjda ima razlog zasto je htio cekati

----------


## Muma

Ma nema šanse tak brzo *snupi*. Mene su smjestili ovdje u subotu s prvom namjerom da napravim briseve u nedjelju ujutro i da bude nalaz čim prije gotov. Ja mislim da je stigao u srijedu popodne. To treba stajat "nasađeno", čekati izvjesno vrijeme da prođe. Tak da ne može biti u roku 1 dan.

----------


## tina29

samo da vas na brzinu pozdravim i zaželim svima ugodan dan,mada onima koje su u bolnici to i nije baš lako!
*muma* drago mi je da konačno i od tebe pročitam kakvu lijepu vijest,a nadam se da če nam i *vatra* uskoro tako nešto lijepo napisati,draga drži se i želim ti da ti se stanje što prije popravi,mislim na vas! puse!
kaj se tiče cerviksa kak kaže *mali mimi* izgleda da to ima polovina trudnica pa i ja sam onda spadala u tu grupu,eto tako da je to očito in!  :Smile: 
ljubim vas sve *bbella*,*snupi,linalena,vrci,boss,ginger,butterfly* sorry ako sam koga izostavila nije namjerno,malo sam neispavana,borimo se sa grčevima glupima!  :Sad: 
pozz od mene i P.!  :Kiss:

----------


## snupi

hvala Tinek i tebi i malom princu velika pusa!

----------


## tonkica

Snupi bravo za curicu, ocito su jako živahne, tako i meni moja uvik mase  :Smile:

----------


## lovekd

Snupi,super za curku.  :Very Happy:  I meni cervix bio smekšan cijelu prvu trudnoću i nešto kraći nego je to uobičajeno (svega 3cm). Rekla gin da je to kod nekih žena normalno. Bitno je da se stanje ne mijenja. 
Muma,super za mališana.  :Smile: 
Pozdrav svim trudnicama.  :Smile:

----------


## sybylle

> a i malac unutra nema milosti prema svojoj mami, razmješta mi organe kak mu svidi taj dan, ne kuži da ih trebam i nakon što on izađe van


  :Grin: 

Mi obavili pregled. Sve je kak treba. Ja dogurala na +6 kg, a i bebice su fest narasle. Curka je opet prestigla dečka-procjenjena je na 490g,a on na 430g.

----------


## Vrci

Imas ti vec dosta tezine u busi  :Smile:  super za bebe


E ja sa sigurnoscu osjetila kontrakciju. Malo ispod pupka, cijeli donji dio trbuha mi se stvrdnuo na par sekundi, pa opustio.
Glavno da sad znam sto su, nek budu sto rjede. Mislim da je jucer bila jedna, i eto danas jedna

----------


## Muma

> Imas ti vec dosta tezine u busi  super za bebe
> 
> 
> E ja sa sigurnoscu osjetila kontrakciju. Malo ispod pupka, cijeli donji dio trbuha mi se stvrdnuo na par sekundi, pa opustio.
> Glavno da sad znam sto su, nek budu sto rjede. Mislim da je jucer bila jedna, i eto danas jedna


Piješ magnezij? Ako ne, počni.

----------


## Vrci

Pijem, iako ne svaki dan

----------


## Muma

Onda navij alarm i pij svaki dan, možda pomogne, možda ne. Ja nisam imala osjećaj da je nešt pomogao, ali nisu ni duphastoni. Tek sad s nifedipinom imam osjećaj da su kontrakcije dosta rijeđe, ali je trebalo vremena da počne djelovati. Uglavnom, mene je ginekologica odmah pitala za magnezij čim sam prijavila kontrakcije.

----------


## Konfuzija

E, baš super da sam naišla kad je riječ o magneziju... Kakav su vam rekli da je ok uzimati? Oni šumeći svi imaju zaslađivače, pa pretpostavljam da je to isključeno.

----------


## Vrci

A onaj hvaljen biolectrin ima aspartam... tako da niti jedan ocito nije idealan

----------


## Vrci

> Onda navij alarm i pij svaki dan, možda pomogne, možda ne. Ja nisam imala osjećaj da je nešt pomogao, ali nisu ni duphastoni. Tek sad s nifedipinom imam osjećaj da su kontrakcije dosta rijeđe, ali je trebalo vremena da počne djelovati. Uglavnom, mene je ginekologica odmah pitala za magnezij čim sam prijavila kontrakcije.


Ne uzmem svaki dan jer dobijem proljev... znaci uzmem par dana, pa onda dan ne. 
Imam dietpharm sumeci

Da, i meni je dr spominjao taj nifedripin ako bude kriticno, al jos nisam u toj fazi

----------


## Bluebella

meni se sve nekako čini da moj malac ne bude pričekao doba "strijelca" i da će biti škorpion.. trbuh mi se preko noći spustio dole, sad je skroz nisko i u gornjem dijelu osjećam totalno olakšanje, a dole jaki pritisak da ne mogu sjediti.
ne znam koliko dugo se može izdržati sa bebom tako nisko... kontrakcija nema... sve su se smirile kak sam na mirovanju. 
*Ginger*... žena, majka, kraljica .... imaš kakvog iskustva?

----------


## linalena

*vatra86* najjrađe bi ti zavibrala za smeđarenje jer bolje to nego krv, ali treba sve prestati, sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Vrci * ja privatno briseve dobila nakon 3 dana. I kontrakcije kaj kažu u bolnici?

*Bluebella* kako provodiš vrijeme? Nadam se da ne peglaš i slično

*sybylle* bravo za pregled  :Very Happy:  i za kile s blizićima

----------


## Vrci

Lina, nisam ja u bolnici, ja sam doma  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> *Bluebella* kako provodiš vrijeme? Nadam se da ne peglaš i slično


ne peglam, ni kartice ni robicu  :Laughing:  doma sam, odem tu i tamo na koju kavicu sa curama....
angažirala sam tetu spremačicu na full time, pa nek se ona pozabavi sa svime.

----------


## Ginger

Bbella bas sam jucer citala da se kod prvorotki trbuh spusta 2-4 tjedna prije poroda
U svakoj slijedecoj trudnoci se obicno spusta pred sam porod
Ti si usla u 35 tt pa nije ni panika ako uskoro krene, iako bi bilo bolje da jos malo saceka
Ako je vjerovati ovom gore, krenut ce kad vec sve bude taman  :Smile: 
Ja ti nemam iskustva jer mi je prvi put iznenada puko vodenjak i zavrsila sam na cr
Drugi put su trudovi poceli nakon mesarskog pregleda, tako da ni tada nisam imala srece da vidim kak je to kad ide redovnim putem
Ti samo miruj  :Kiss: 

Ja mg pijem od Lifetimea, al to je kombinacija mg i ca, sto meni i treba
U tekucem je obliku, a takav se navodno najbolje iskoristava u organizmu

----------


## Bluebella

> Bbella bas sam jucer citala da se kod prvorotki trbuh spusta 2-4 tjedna prije poroda
> U svakoj slijedecoj trudnoci se obicno spusta pred sam porod
> Ti si usla u 35 tt pa nije ni panika ako uskoro krene, iako bi bilo bolje da jos malo saceka
> Ako je vjerovati ovom gore, krenut ce kad vec sve bude taman 
> Ja ti nemam iskustva jer mi je prvi put iznenada puko vodenjak i zavrsila sam na cr
> Drugi put su trudovi poceli nakon mesarskog pregleda, tako da ni tada nisam imala srece da vidim kak je to kad ide redovnim putem
> Ti samo miruj


ako bude 2 do 4 tjedna onda super  :Smile:  
ma nije me panika ak uskoro krene, al me panika muške škorpije u stanu  :Laughing:  (zezam se malo).....
sve mi se čini da ovaj malac bude samo skliznuo van.... 

hvala ti  :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

:Kiss:  nema na cemu
Ja ti drzim palceve da stvarno i isklizne van  :Smile: 
Ja imam dvije skorpijice, al zenske, he he
Ova treca ce nadam se biti jarac

----------


## linalena

bbella uff kaj sam te htjla pitati, sada moram malo skrolati, ček ček
a da, na koliko ti je sada procjenjen Boy

ja sam Jarica a trebala sam biti Ribica, ko kaj će mi biti sin 
zamislite moju obitelj, ja jarac mama i tata Ovnovi (rođeni isti dan) a brat Djevica  - mi bi galamili a on samo flis iz kuće

----------


## Bluebella

> bbella uff kaj sam te htjla pitati, sada moram malo skrolati, ček ček
> a da, na koliko ti je sada procjenjen Boy
> 
> ja sam Jarica a trebala sam biti Ribica, ko kaj će mi biti sin 
> zamislite moju obitelj, ja jarac mama i tata Ovnovi (rođeni isti dan) a brat Djevica  - mi bi galamili a on samo flis iz kuće


malac je prošli tjedan na pregledu imao 2180gr.... nek se još malo zbucka pa može van da mi nije mršavko....

----------


## Muma

*Bluebella* onda stvarno odmaraj da se maleni još zbucka. Baš se pitam gdje će se onda moj još niže spustiti. Može jedino proviriti van  :Laughing: 
*Vrci* a ništa, onda s magnezijem nastavi kako ti odgovara, odmaraj, izbjegavaj ležanje na leđima i to je to.
Ja se upravo najela salate - grah, luk, kukuruz, paprike i ostala povrtna ekipa...nakon mjesec dana kruha na stotu, krumpira, riže i palente  :rock:  Sva sreća da je vikend pa me ziher neće zvati na pregled sutra ujutro.  :Laughing:

----------


## frka

> meni se sve nekako čini da moj malac ne bude pričekao doba "strijelca" i da će biti škorpion.. trbuh mi se preko noći spustio dole, sad je skroz nisko i u gornjem dijelu osjećam totalno olakšanje, a dole jaki pritisak da ne mogu sjediti.
> ne znam koliko dugo se može izdržati sa bebom tako nisko... kontrakcija nema... sve su se smirile kak sam na mirovanju. 
> *Ginger*... žena, majka, kraljica .... imaš kakvog iskustva?


imam ja... trbuh je bio nisko od cca 24tt, full se spustio s 30tt, rodila s 39tt (ali tokoliza u međuvremenu). ništa ti to ne znači. i meni su se kontrakcije smirile s oko 35tt i vidiš koliko smo izdurali...

----------


## Bluebella

> imam ja... trbuh je bio nisko od cca 24tt, full se spustio s 30tt, rodila s 39tt (ali tokoliza u međuvremenu). ništa ti to ne znači. i meni su se kontrakcije smirile s oko 35tt i vidiš koliko smo izdurali...


o super... onda bude i zet izdržao još...  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

Dobro jutro drage moje, za pocetak dana nudim kavicu,kakao i mali kroasancic.
Znam da sam malo van svega ali jednostavno u zadnje vrijeme nekako ne stignem. 
Moji mali frajer je jako ziv i  bas kao Bluebella sve mi se cini da bi najradje provirio malo van,ali nedam mu barem do 22.11. Sve nekako kad taj pritisak postane jaci meni automatski dodje da stisnem noge kao djeca kad im se piski.

Saljem svima veeelike kissice i cuvajte vase bebice.
Vatra ti posebno jer je ovo kod tebe prava igra zivaca i stvarno si vrijedna divljenja jer to nije lako izdrzati!

----------


## milasova8

Bbellla,meni je od sredine trudnoce trbuh skroz nisko,malome glavicaa se od 30 tt nije mogla dobro izmjeriti koliko je nisko bio..
Rodila tocno na termin 40+0..

----------


## Gabi25

Kako smo različiti- meni se trbuh uopće nije spustio, bio je do zadnjeg dana bas visoko da se i doktor čudio a trudovi su krenuli, rodila na 35+1. Bbella miruj još malo, iako je s našom ljepoticom sve u redu ne bi nikome poželjela da mu je beba u inkubatoru dok sve druge žene u sobi imaju svoje bebe pored sebe, pa onda bjesomučno izdajanje i nošenje mlijeka, pa neizvjesnost i 2 tjedna u bolnici. Neka vas još 2 u 1, da barem uđete u 37. tt. Kiss tebi i Maksu! I linaleni i pisulincu :Smile:

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi

ja opet bila budna od 4 do 5, al sam čitala knjigu, pa nisam mogla zaspati od problema sa disanjem, čak pootvarala prozore i opet se preznojila - eh hormoni

Vatrice hoćemo čuti da nije bilo ni krvi ni smeđeg, jel tako?
Muma još jedan vikend u bolnici, možda bude zadnji (do poroda)?

----------


## boss

dobar dan cure 
stigo vikend napokon cu se malo druziti sa muzicem
ja opet mokre majice i to jutros bas bas potoci teku , ako je po tome suditi bice hrane ne za dvoje vec za cetvoro . od jutros dve majice pomokrila al bas skroz i sad nesto razmisljam nece me valjda to sve do kraja pratiti.
i da juce na kafi sa jednom babicom i ova me bas zna utjesiti kao u posljednje vrijeme radjaju se sve sami krupni blizanci preko 3 kile , tako kad zamislim mogucnost od preko 6 kila a ja ovako sitna i malena .
vatra muma jel dolaze bolji dani?

----------


## Muma

Joj cure, to bi bio preporod da nas puste. Čekamo pregled, nadam se ponedjeljak-utorak "pa ćemo vidjeti" kako je rekla dr.  :Rolling Eyes: 
Naš raspored danas: vizita, doručak, ctg, ručak, posjete, vizita, večera...a između  :Raspa:   :Cekam: . I zamisli, isto ko i jučer  :Predaja: 
Ajme već curkaju cice?  :Confused:  Kod mene ništa, ko da ničeg neće ni biti. Pa nadam se da će početi dok rodim, prije toga sumnjam...koliko vas to već prokišnjava?

----------


## corinaII

Di nam je Željkica ?

----------


## Vrci

Kod mene isto nista jos ne curi. Valjda budu proradile do poroda  :Smile: 

Moj muz danas i sutra kod svojih u Slavoniji,ja i dalje u istoj pozi. Evo bas se i malac probudio,ima jutarnju gimnastiku :D

----------


## milasova8

Bit ce mlijeka,ne brinite..meni doslo kad sam rodila,u trudnoci ni kapi..

----------


## linalena

ja nekako jučer i danas ne osjetim dečeca, bar ne onak škakljivo kao prije. No sada sam malo spremala i čim sam dulje na nogama opet taj pritisak ne mjehur. Svašta ja osjetim i ništa, znate taj osjećaj

----------


## vatra86

Reci cu DOBAR DAN! ( da ne ureknem...) e ovako je moje stanje, danas se najbolje osjecam do sad,*i dalje nema svjeze krvi, nego kao obilam vodeno-sluzavi iscjedak s nekim komadicima boje bijele kave i bolove sam imala 2 dana kao kontrakcije ali mi je ta bol bila cudnija od prijasnjih i kako sam dobila od jucer 4 doze antibiotika zbog moje prijateljice Eserihije vec mi je bolje, pa pretpostavljam da su bolovi od upale mjehura i ti bolovi nisu prolazili na spasmex tako daaaa....
Cekam pon da vidim sta je s tim iscjedkom, kazu do sad doktori da je to vjerojatno produkt cuscenja, ali to zna biti vise vodenasto pa me strah da nije plodna voda. A i bebaca si bas ne osjetim...ne panicarim jos... E i dobijem litru infuzije i ja jos popijem litru i po dvije tekucine, valjda mi ribica nije na suhom....  :Undecided: 
U globalu ja se osjecam bolje...

Muma vama je vrijeme da polako pakirate stvari za doma...

Lina i meni po noci uzasno toplo i sva budem znojna, mokra...

Vrci muz mi moze doci kad god hoce, moze i prespavati ovdje..sama sam u so
i, kao da imam apartman, nikog mi ne stavljaju... A i nakon mjesec i po dana postala sam V.I.P...  :Laughing: 

Blubella ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sto duze budete 2u1

Svima veeeeelika pusa...

----------


## boss

ma meni curi ima vec tri cetiri sedmice nekad kap dve a nekad potop ko jutros, al mi je dr reko da je to normalno i da nista neznaci , kao moze curiti cijelu trudnocu pa da na kraju se ne uspije dojiti a moze uopste ne curiti i da kad se porodis sve bude ok ima dovoljno. tako da to prema njemu nista ne znaci , i gledajuci tako bolje je onda da ne curi jer ipak nije bas prijatno izaci u grad i razmisljati sta ako probije fleka van.

----------


## Vrci

Meni se tek u zadnjih tjedan dva javlja svaki dan redovito.

Recimo ovo kad se mali igra mjehurom je meni osjecaj koji nikad nisam osjetila. Doslovce osjetim ne pritisak,nego da mi netko iznutra dira mjehur. Malo je brr osjecaj,ali nije mi konstantno na njemu, valjda mu glumi loptu. I sad u zadnje vrijeme rijetko,valjda se maternica i bebo digla

----------


## linalena

vatra i ja ti imam stalno vodenasti iscjedak, zna biti i lagano žučkast ili bjelkasto-kremast
koliko ja znam tako nešto je i normalno dapače tijelo samo organizira čišćenje rodnice

----------


## boss

lina draga nista se ti ne brini ovaj moj jedan jedva se mrdne jednom u 4 dana, dok ovaj drugi sto vrci kaze ko da se igra sa loptom umjesto mjehura. tako da je i to normalno da se malo umiri mozda momak hoce da se udeblja.
vatra drzi se vec mjesec i po proslo , ma doguracete vi tako i do 30tt , i ne opterecuj se jel voda curi ili sta curi misli o vedrrijim stvarima.

----------


## Vrci

Joj s moba mi naknadno tek prikaze neke postove

Vatra,pa to su dobre vijesti,samo neka se nastavi. Super da ti muz moze dolaziti, barem nesto da popuste curama koje su tako dugo u bolnici.

Ja od kad lezim i pijem Lacotgyn imam manje iscjedka i vise nije tako zuckast. Bas me zanima jesam li stvarno imala kakvih problema

----------


## Vrci

Evo bas sad nesto citam,kazu da stevija pomaze povecati kolicinu plodne vode. To nisam jos cula...

----------


## Zima77

Vatra super vijesti i ja imam bijeli iscjedak i Peru me hormoni ,danas mi svaka sitnica smeta sva sam neka cangrizava cure koje su u pokretu koliko setate dnevno ,,,,uživajte u ovom lijepom danu

----------


## linalena

> cure koje su u pokretu koliko setate dnevno ,,


minimalno sat vremena s time da pokušavam što više provesti s psom u šetnji u prirodi, dakle ne među zgradama i betonu. pritom duboko disati, opuštati se i pričati sa djetetom

----------


## frka

bez brige, cure - curenje mlijeka prije poroda je iznimka, a ne pravilo. obično nadođe nakon. i dojiti može gotovo svaka žena (one koje ne mogu zbog pravih fizičkih problema broje se u promilima).

vatra, a jesu li ti radili test na plodnu vodu? i meni se čini da sve tvoje probleme uzrokuje neka infekcija, a posteljica se tu samo prikrpala - to što ti je bolje čim uvedu antibiotike sve govori...

----------


## nov@

> cure koje su u pokretu koliko setate dnevno ,,,,



oko 1h...

----------


## vatra86

Ma nije bas bijeli iscjedak..prljavo bijeli...

Kad je sve to pocelo prije mjeces i po, sve mi je bilo cisto i bila sam na antibioticma 2x po 15 dana i to na dva...i bilo je jos gore..sad nisam bila 8 dana na antibiotiku i tek mi jucer uveli neki drugi antibiotik i malo su se bolovi smanjili...pitat cu da mi naprave briseve u pon...

----------


## frka

Moze biti i upala ovoja ili endometrija pa se ne mora vidjeti na brisevima. Nadam se da ce pogoditi antibiotik pa ce se smiriti situacija (ako je to u pitanju). Vazno da je sad bolje  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

i ja ima bijeli iscjedak, rađeni  su  brisevi i  pozitivni su  gram pozitivni štapići- sad moram ici na dodatnu pretragu da se utvrde koji   i da dobijek teraoiju!

----------


## ljubilica

Curke, da vam se pohvalim - danas sam upoznala preslatkog Patrika od nase *tine29*
da samo znate kak je predivan  :Zaljubljen:  mazili smo se i nosili
I mama *tina* izgleda super

----------


## Muma

Jutro moje dame!
Sviđa mi se danje svjetlo kod buđenja, napokon. Ali kad padne mrak popodne već u 17h, bit će duga bolnička večer.
*ljubilica* nadam se da si ga izljubila i u naše ime  :Zaljubljen: 
Ja sam jutros prvi put nakon ne znam koliko godina imala tlak 130, inače je od 100-120. A na nifedipinu sam koji je inače za visok tlak. Nadam se da je to samo slučajnost  :Unsure:  Neće me valjda pokositi sad u 3.tromjesečju, onda me neće pustiti doma do poroda.
A moj "domaći" bijeli iscjedak se pretvorio u "bolnički" žuti, nakon medazola, i ne mijenja se od tad...ne miriši mi to na dobro ali nije bilo nikakvih komentara na račun toga.
Uživajte u danu, prošećite bušeke  :Preskace uze:

----------


## vatra86

Drage moje dobro vam jutro!!
Da vam ispricam dogodovstinu od nocas..negdje oko 18 sati su me pocele hvatati kontrakcije, pa sam pitala spasmex oko 20 i u 22 jos popila 2x2mg normica..bolovi sve jaci i ucestaliji.. Budi me jaki bolovi, reci cemo trudovi,jer ziher tako izgledaju i bole, oko 2 po starom vremenu..daju mi jos jedan spasmex koji nis ne pomaze...valjam se po krevetu od bolova svakih 5 minuta...mislila sam da cu zavrsiti u radjaoni... Krvi nema!! I na Voltaren u guzu, nakon nekih 20 min ja zaspim do 6 i po po novom vremenu..ko nova... Digla sam se do lavandina, osjetila vodu nakon 3 tjedna..  :Laughing:  promijenila donje rublje i pidjamu i sad slusam narodni radio na sav glas... Daj
 boze da do poroda u terminu ne osjetim te bolove ... Iako lakse podnosim bol nego krvarenje.... U sta reci... Pa do kad? Ali znate sta? U roku 4 mjeseca ce i to sve proci...

Ljubimo vas moje celicno dijete i njegova majka....  :Kiss:

----------


## linalena

jutro cure moje, nadam se da ste se naspavala ipak je ova noć bila duža 1 sat
,, otišao srediti pesa, ja kuham jaja, pa doručak i idemo u Zagorje kod moje familije, bratić i ujna su mi jako bolesni pa di ih malo pomazim

noćas sam loše spavala, sanjala da sam rodila carskim rezom, hrkala tako da sam i sebe probodila, pa vrućina, i nekako mi se čini da me u neko gluho doba noći moj dečec rita

pusa velka svima i puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vatra86

Linalena pazi da i tebe ne zaraze ako je pitanje neka prehlada ili slicno...

----------


## Vrci

Jutro. Meni bila sat vremena preduga noc   :Smile:  sanjala sam gluposti, pa me oko 2 probudio dosadni komarac. Al sve u svemu jedna ok noc

Vatra, super da si se malo digla. Eto bit ce sve dobro  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

vatro joj, ali koji ti imaš stav - bravo mačko, zgurati ćete vi do pravog velikog susreta

----------


## ljubilica

*Vatra*  :rock:

----------


## tina29

Pozz svima i velike puse!
Čitam i ne vjerujem,draga* Vatra* pa do kad?  :Sad:  tebi šaljem posebne velike puse i tone zagrljaja i stvarno od srca ti želim da to sve več jednom prestane i da napokon uživaš u trudnoči jer si zaslužila,puse  :Naklon:  :Kiss:  :Love: ,bravo na stavu hrabra si i izgurat češ ti to i tvoj bebać!

----------


## butterfly101

Jutro cure,
Vatra pa stvarno ste celicni ,samo tako naprijed i izgurat cete vi to , koliko sada brojite?
Zaljkice di ste vas dvoje,uzivate?
Evo ja marendam pastetu sam pozeljela i sad mackam....

----------


## Muma

*željkicaaaaaa* gdje se skićeš?
Ja dobila cimku, puknuo joj vodenjak, otvorena par prstiju ali bez trudova za sad. Bit će uzbudljiva nedjelja  :pivo:  Jao kak sam grozna  :Laughing:

----------


## željkica

željkica je tu al baš ne piše jer se par puta dogodilo da sam nešto pitala al nisam dobila odgovor pa mi je to malo zasmetalo,a valjda me pucaju hormoni! a i puno skitam kupujem stvarčice za bebača baš je ovaj vikend bio sajam trudnica i beba pa sam kupila vrtuljak za krevetić i jednu debelu dekicu na kopčanje,najrađe bi se ja u nju zamotala!
nemojte mi ništa zamjerit al morala sam malo zagrintat  :Smile:  

* tina29* bebač je predivan! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## butterfly101

Zeljkice bitno da je sve ok ... onda se stvarno sa gustom kupuje za bebaca. Ja sam sve spremila pa cak i torbu ... neka si ti nama uzivala na sajmu,,treba to iskoristit lada se pruzi prilika da se tako nesto organizira.

----------


## Bluebella

> željkica je tu al baš ne piše jer se par puta dogodilo da sam nešto pitala al nisam dobila odgovor pa mi je to malo zasmetalo,a valjda me pucaju hormoni! a i puno skitam kupujem stvarčice za bebača baš je ovaj vikend bio sajam trudnica i beba pa sam kupila vrtuljak za krevetić i jednu debelu dekicu na kopčanje,najrađe bi se ja u nju zamotala!
> nemojte mi ništa zamjerit al morala sam malo zagrintat


željkice draga nemoj se ljutiti  :Love: 




> Orgazam,sex šta je to?????


ali kako da ti damo odgovor na ovo pitanje kad ni mi same ne znamo šta je to  :Laughing: 

(šala mala)  :Kiss:

----------


## Bluebella

> Zeljkice bitno da je sve ok ... onda se stvarno sa gustom kupuje za bebaca. Ja sam sve spremila pa cak i torbu ... neka si ti nama uzivala na sajmu,,treba to iskoristit lada se pruzi prilika da se tako nesto organizira.


i moja torba je spremna  :Very Happy:  i sobica je od jučer spremna za malca.... i jedva čekam da ga dofuram doma....
još malo draga....

----------


## željkica

ma koji sex zaboravila da to i postoji, o njemu ću dogodine razmišljat! :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

Nestrpljenje raaaasteeee i kod nas, a strah od poroda slabi....jedva cekam
Jos malo...

----------


## linalena

sex u trudnoći
sex za vrijeme postupka
sex između postupaka
sex pod kontracepcijom u pripremi za postupak
sex kroz nekoliko mjeseci iščekivanja menge nakon supresije
ima još tih sexova i svi su teški, bude lijepih trenutaka, al najčešće bar jednom za vrijeme odnošaja pada neplodnost na pamet

kaj jest prije pregleda u kasnim večernjim satima??? svaka deka se broji

----------


## linalena

> i moja torba je spremna  i sobica je od jučer spremna za malca.... i jedva čekam da ga dofuram doma....
> još malo draga....


oćem slikicu
ćete bebicu odmah u njegovu sobu ili će biti jedno vrijeme uz vas?

----------


## željkica

> Nestrpljenje raaaasteeee i kod nas, a strah od poroda slabi....jedva cekam
> Jos malo...


moja torba nije spremna strah od poroda raste...............i raste........... :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> oćem slikicu
> ćete bebicu odmah u njegovu sobu ili će biti jedno vrijeme uz vas?


bit će uz nas u malom krevetiću do 6mj, krevetić za bebe ne stane pa sam naručila nešto kao mala koljevkica. stavit ću slikicu dok nokte isturpijam i nalakiram  :Smile: 
u sobicu u krevetić ću ga stavljati preko dana tako da se navikava i da mu nije strana....

----------


## linalena

da tako nekako i mi mislimo, prvo da beba spava ili u kolijevki ili u najmanjem mogućem krevetiću u našoj sobi uz krevet na mojoj strani a da kasnije se negdje do 6mj starosti (tako je plan) preselimo u veći stan sa dječjom sobom

samo da mi bude sve OK sa dojenjem i da uspijemo sa platnenim pelenama

----------


## Bluebella

> oćem slikicu


http://tinypic.com/r/107rw3b/5
evo je  :Smile:  
posteljinica još fali, al to mi je glupo staviti ovako rano da prašinu skuplja.... luster se ne vidi ali je lijepi sa oblačićima i preko puta krevetića je cijeli ormar samo za bebine stvari, a u kutu fotelja koja se vrti, to sam si zamislila za dojenje  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

i da... kolica su dosta upečatljiva pa ak me skužite negdje slobodno se javite  :Grin:

----------


## Muma

*željkice* a baš sam htjela napisati da sigurno negdje shoppingiraš da slučajno i ti ne dobiješ zabranu kretanja  :Laughing:  A gle, ako su ti pitanja i ostala neodgovorena ja sam sigurna da nije namjerno, dogodi se, događalo se i meni, a sigurno i svakoj drugoj ovdje. Jel da cure? Eto, ja sam već sad ziher da sam negdje nešto propustila prokomentirati ali samo zato jer mi je raspoloženje jedan dan oooodlično a drugi dan depra. Sutra je možda pregled, što znači depra ako me ne pusti doma. Kaj ćeš  :Shy kiss: 
Treba kome kakva inf o tome što vam treba u bolnici? Samo pucajte  :Laughing:  Ja zabravila čašu/šalicu, wc papir i svoj pribor za jelo ako mi donesu nešto fino a ne zgrabim beštek od ručka ...jel to u torbicama? 
*butterfly* blago tebi ako strah ima silaznu putanju, valjda si među rijetkima!
Naša bebica će biti prvo s nama u sobi dok ne uhvatimo ritam spavanja i papanja, i dok noćna buđenja ne postanu rijeđa...ali sve u svemu, planiram ju prebaciti na noćna spavanja u njenu sobicu čim to bude moguće. A kroz dan...vidjet ćemo.

----------


## linalena

BB super je ovo kaj se vidi, kolica prelijepa
jel ti došao onaj 3u1 igralica/sjedalica/hranilica tako nekako - baš me zanima to

ma da tu ko i na svakom drugom forumu ne stignemo sve sve prepratiti i odgovoriti, to je kao kada sjedimo nas 10 na kavi pa ne pričamo sa svima odjedanput pa ti se onda ne da nekom opet ponavljati neku priču

----------


## Bluebella

> BB super je ovo kaj se vidi, kolica prelijepa
> jel ti došao onaj 3u1 igralica/sjedalica/hranilica tako nekako - baš me zanima to


nije još došlo  :Mad:  i jako sam ljuta zbog toga.
na jako malo stranica nude taj 3u1 komplet jer je to iz kolekcije za 2014 i nigdje ga nema na stanju nego u slučaju da želim mogu mi poslati u roku od tri tjedna. i našla sam na jednoj njemačkoj stranici i pisalo je da imaju na skladištu, ali 50€ skuplje nego drugdje. i dragi lijepo platio, ali nikako da dobijemo mail da je roba sa skladišta poslana. mi ih kontaktiramo i vele da nemaju na skladištu  :Evil or Very Mad:  dobili su jezikovu juhu jer tak smo mogli čekati i za manje pare... obečali su ovaj tjedan poslati express dostavom...
javim kad stigne....

----------


## Bubimitka81

Drage moje samo da vas pozdravim, nikako da se dokopam foruma...
Mi smo stigli kuci u cetvrtak i hvatamo svoj ritam polako i dobro nam ide za sada, nas misic samo papa, pajki i raste.. Divota ga je samo gledati, jos uvijek ne vjerujemo da je nas i da je napokon kraj nas  :Zaljubljen: 

Napatili smo se sa donenjem tj izdajanjem, cice su mi odjednom buknile nakon 3 dana i to u roku 2,5 sata, kvrga do kvrge, bilo je muke i suza, sad je malo lakse ali jos uvijek ne sisa nego se izdajam ali zasad mi je bitno da papa moje mlijeko.. Ni ragade nas nisu zaobisle... :Sad:  Nadam se uskoro da ce poceti sam sisati pa ce biti lakse...

Cure u bolnicama nadam se da ste dobro, zbilja ne stignem sve citati izmedju izdajanja, hranjenja i presvlacenja, ali nadoknadit cemo i to...

Pusa i svima ostalima u slatkom iscekivanju  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

Bubimitka cestitam,mislim da sam te nekako preskocila... nas su na tecaju gadno prestrasili sa dojenjem, stalno su ponavljali da porod prodje ali dojenje je tu i zadaje muke. Strpljenje i upornost za uspjeh. Kissic bebacu, vjerujem da trenutak kad je beba kuci uz vas nema usporedbu sa nicim, joj jedva cekam... uzivajte,mazite se,papajte....

Zeljkice izgleda da je kod mene zavladala tolika nestrpljivost da je strah pao u drugi plan. 

Bestek i casa nisu u torbi,pa valjda imaju nesto u bolnici

----------


## butterfly101

Bluebelle vidim adax krevetic, imamo isti samo pandu. Uzeli smo cjeli komplet. Soba je preslatka, ovaj slonic je na rtan ili je naljepnica? Preslatko je...kolica su bas fensi

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebelle vidim adax krevetic, imamo isti samo pandu. Uzeli smo cjeli komplet. Soba je preslatka, ovaj slonic je na rtan ili je naljepnica? Preslatko je...kolica su bas fensi



slonic je naljepnica 

*Bubimitka* čestitam još jednom i drago mi je da ste dobro i sretni  :Smile:  
nemam ti što reći za dojenje,,, tek me čeka, ali se nadam da budete našli ritam i da će sve biti ok, znaš da imaš rodin SOS telefon za dojenje u slučaju potrebe  :Wink: 
puse vam šaljem  :Kiss: 
i *tini29* puse ... mali P. je  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Muma

Napokon otvorila slike *Bluebelle* - ovaj slonić je super, samo mi se čini puno veći kod tebe na zidu, nego na slici tamo. A kolicaaaaa, ajme...  :rock:  Maks će uživati!

----------


## željkica

u četvrtak imam pregled(sad imam svaka 2 tjedna) a do tad ću skitat u slučaju da me zatvore u kuću a valjda neće jer baš nisam tip za stat doma.

----------


## sretna 1506

Cure drage koje ste dogurale do pred kraj,a i sve ostale,baš mi je lipo čitati vas i nadati se da ću i ja uskoro pisati stalno ovdje.Mislila sam samo komentirati vas koje ste sredile prekrasne sobice i planirate sa 6 mj.bebu tamo premjestiti,iz iskustva svoga a i dosta drugih znam da beba ostaje u sobi koliko ona hoće ,npr.do 3 ili kao moj do 5 god  :Laughing: ,vidit će te da nećete moći se odvojiti od svoje bebice ni danju ni noću.Želim vam svima ugodne porode i zdrave bebice a poslije nek sve ođe na svoje.

----------


## butterfly101

Zeljlice onda izvjestaj sa pregleda u cet. Ja idem u sri.pa javim.

Bb jos da odas tajnu trgovinu di si ga kupila.... :Wink:

----------


## Bluebella

> Bb jos da odas tajnu trgovinu di si ga kupila....


pa odala sam  :Grin:  gore je link kad klikneš na "slonić je naljepnica"

----------


## tina29

*željkice* pa tu si,a ja se jučer pitala di si nam i eto zaboravila pitati,ostala sam tupava još od trudnoče  :Laughing:  
uživaj nam u spremanju stvari za frajera i sretno u četvrtak na pregledu,a kaj se tiče ne odgovaranja na tvoja pitanja ne oko toga brinuti i meni se to masu puta dogodilo,pitam a niko ništa ne reagira, a sad si i malo više osjetljiva pa je to sve normalno,puse!
*bubimitka* jel da je osječaj neponovljiv,ne možeš skinuti pogled sa tog malog čuda i vjerovati da je tvoj i stalno bi ga mazila,ljubila i nikad ti nije dosta pa i po noći stojiš pored krevetića i gledaš kako tvoj anđeo spava,uživajte i sretno sa dojenjem ja nisam te sreče!
*bbella* soba i sve u njoj je  :Zaljubljen:  Maks če uživati!
i hvala svima na pohvalama za P. prenjela sam mu sve i sav se zacrvenio,kaže puno vam hvala i šalje puse!  :Laughing:  :Kiss:

----------


## sybylle

Uređuju se sobe, pakiraju torbe, odbrojavaju dani...baš lijepo i uzbudljivo  :Smile:  
Bluebella, sobica je baš slatka,a kolica zbilja posebna  :Wink: 

Mm danas kod svojih rekao da u utorak idemo po krevetiće, a svekrva pita "a dva budete kupili?". Kaže da smo odabrali kolica za blizance i opet pitanjeeči "kolica za dvoje budete uzeli?". Mislim da mi je velikim slovima na licu pisalo WTF????  :Confused:  :cupakosu:

----------


## strategija

Trudnice i majke jako vas je lijepo čitati :Heart:  Mazite svoje trbuščiće i ljubite dječicu! Pusa velika svima, vatra nedaj se!

----------


## linalena

jutro  makjar nemam pojma koiko je sati, komp pokazuje 4 al ko će ga znati
probudila me glad, hmm zapravo probudio me prvo grč oko jajnika uslijed okretanja, razbudila kontrakcija uslijed rastezanja a digla glad - papam kiflice kaj mi je mama jučer napravila, jedna meni jedna pesu
ti grčevi, znate onaj filing kada kihnete pa sve pukne unutra ajoj jaučem kako boli
a kontrakcija niš, samo se onak cijeli trbuh stvrdne


e da i sinoć si hoće malo urediti čuču jer ju nisam dala kozmetičarki ovaj put, ubiše me dlake u rastu prošli put, pa da samo malo pokrešem šumicu,  i tako pogledam ja dolje a trbuh smeta -  :mama: 

nadam se da je noć mirna

----------


## Muma

Jutro!
Ja čekam vizitu, klasika.
*linalena* dobro da si spomenula jer sam ja upravo vodila borbu u kupaoni s onim ispod trbuha, izmučim se ko pas, ništa ne vidim, pa reko moram vas pitati...kako se sređujete same (ne kod kozmetičarke)? A da se ne izbrijavam do kraja od sad pa do ne znam kojeg tjedna...jer nemam namjere rodit prije prosinca  :Grin:  Čime "krešete šumicu"?  :Laughing:

----------


## linalena

ja imam neki kao trimer-britvicu. Ima nekakve zubce da se fino dlačice skraćuju. Pa sam si mislila s time malo skratiti i urediti dlačice a skroz se srediti smo pred porod - eventualno zamoliti kozmetičarku. Prije zadnjeg pregleda sam mislila srediti brazilku i kako to ne radim inače kozmetičarka mi je rekla da će me navikavati pa je krenula malo po malo, uglavnom poludila sam poslije kada su počele rasti dlake gdje ne zalazi sunce. Nekako mi se čini da tako ne svrbi od brijanja jer su onda ipak dlačice već blizu površine

e da i nakon rasprave o dlakama, dobro jutro i  :Coffee: 

Vatro, Muma ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Vrci  :Zaljubljen: 

sybille pa da, kako to 2 krevetića, 2 kolica, pa malo jednog pa drugog. Ili im još nije sjelo da imate blizance :oklagija: 

Bubimitka i Tina majčice predivne :fige:  za dojenje

----------


## Vrci

Kad je kate počela temu, i ja sam se iznenadila da mi je već sad problem brijanje  :Laughing:  Mislila sam da mi nije još trbuh dosta velik za to  :Grin: 

Za sad sam se za preglede brijala, ali mi užasna bude koža kad krenu rasti dlačice. Sad ću se, za sutra, samo dodatno srediti i skratiti. Imam neki trimer doma, iako je i on već polako na izdahu
Nekako mi je najbitnije da je čisto i uredno, e sad jesu kraće dlačice ili ih uopće nema, sumnjam da je dr bitno

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure
e kad nadjeete caroban nacin za rjesavanje sume a da nije kozmeticar javite i ja muku mucim sa tim , a dragi nece da pomogne kaze boji se.
sybyle ma samo opusteno sta bi ja tek trebala reci moji krenu sa racunicom ovo treba ono treba pa na to sve puta dva pa svima mrak na oci padne osim meni, a ja neshvatam sto vode brigu oko stvari koje nece iz njihovog novcanika ici. mada za pocetak moze i jedan krevetac , bar smo mi tako planirali.

----------


## Kikica1

Sumicu sam brijala odokativno i na opip  :Grin:  Jest da je lakse bez trbuha al poznajem si vec "geografiju" dolje. Naravno, kad je trba velika, samo pred pregled a ostalo vrijeme prasumski look. Neke cure znam da koriste ogledalo ali meni je tako teze, buni me sto je sve naopako... Ja obavim ono glavno a onda pred kraj sam znala muza zamoliti da popravi ako sam sta preskocila. Za porode sam isto rijesila sama i oni u radjaoni nisu imali zamjerki.
S druge strane znam da dosta cura ide na depilaciju, eto, ja se cijeli zivot spremam pa nikako al vjerujem da mi je to obicaj da bi i u trudnoci isla na "frizuru".

----------


## Kikica1

sybille...dobra ti sveki...mislim, normalno da bus kasnije imala dva krevetica i tako to ali znam da puno ljudi s blizicima u pocetku stavlja oboje u jedan krevetac jer su tako mali da ti popreko stanu. Za kolica bus uzela dva komada za po jedno ako bu ona uvijek isla u setnju s tobom  :Laughing:  A sta ces, svasta ljudi bubnu.

Sorry, malo uletila ovamo pa se i nasmijala za dobro jutro.
Svim cuvalicama ~~~~~~~ da sve bude okej i mirovanje sto prije bude iza vas a drugim trbusastim zelja da i dalje u miru uzivaju u svojim trudnocama.

----------


## tigrical

A depilacijska krema??? Namažeš, počekaš par minuta i ispereš...

----------


## boss

joj tigrice meni to nesto puno hemikalija da dole stavljam, neznam koliko je to zdravo.

----------


## frka

boss ima pravo - koža je najveći organ i sve što ide na nju dolazi i do bebe. ne mislim da bi ne znam koliko štetilo, ali te kreme su fakat krcate kemijom.

----------


## Muma

Znači vi čitavo vrijeme skidate sve? I ja jako dobro znam svoju geografiju  :Laughing: , puuuuno lakše bi mi bilo skinuti sve. Samo sam razmišljala kaj ću već sad biti stalno potpuno ćelava, pa smišljam kako skraćivati da ima barem nečeg dolje, i da ih ne jačam s izbrijavanjem. Kad nisam bila ovdje u zatvoru, znala sam kad je pregled pa je bilo lakše isplanirati, a tu nikad ne znam kad će se oni sjetiti da virnu dolje.  :drama:

----------


## željkica

Jutro!
depiliranje ajme izmučim se pošteno uz pomoč ogledala, u čet imam popodne pregled tako da ću već ujutro krenut da budem do 5 gotova  :Smile: 

jeste vi ponavljale krvnu grupu u 34 tt?

----------


## Vrci

> Znači vi čitavo vrijeme skidate sve? I ja jako dobro znam svoju geografiju , puuuuno lakše bi mi bilo skinuti sve. Samo sam razmišljala kaj ću već sad biti stalno potpuno ćelava, pa smišljam kako skraćivati da ima barem nečeg dolje, i da ih ne jačam s izbrijavanjem. Kad nisam bila ovdje u zatvoru, znala sam kad je pregled pa je bilo lakše isplanirati, a tu nikad ne znam kad će se oni sjetiti da virnu dolje.


Ja nikad nisam ni skidala sve, meni to izgleda ful čudno. Dio izbrijem, dio skratim i sama sam sebi lijepa  :Laughing: 

Tako bih najradije i za porod, nek se brije što treba, ostalo nek bude skraćeno. Jer kad to krene rasti, užas


željkice, ti si rh- ili?

----------


## boss

zeljkice sta ces ponavljati krvnu grupu ? sa kojom krvnom grupom si se rodila imas je cijeli zivot nemoze se promjeniti. ako si je jednom izvadila to je to nema mjenjanja

----------


## snupi

jutro mame i buduce  mame! Željki zakaj moras vise puta vaditi krvnu grupu, pa kaj to ne ostaje stalno isto? ja sam jos uvijek na britvici, ali me pocelo svrbiti moram naci novi nacin!

----------


## Muma

Ok, a da li ima kakav dobar trimer, malecki, da se to fino skrati modernom tehnologijom?  :Grin:  Kakav primjer, slika, linkić?
*željkica* moraš raditi ako nisi do sad, to je zato da oni imaju tvoju krvnu grupu kad dolaziš roditi. Mene su isto tražili da donesem sad u bolnicu krvnu grupu s rh faktorom...za svaki slučaj da se nešto iskomplicira pa završim na stolu.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jutro!!  :Smile: 

Ja sam se brijala kod kuce pred ovledalom i to pred preglede, inace suma striborova  :Laughing: 
Vidjet cete da vas u bolnici vise nece biti toliko briga za to, bar mene nije bilo..
Sto kaze Muma nikad ne znas kad ce netko pozeliti poviriti dolje ali tad je samo bitno da je sve ok, a dlake.. Kog briga...
Meni su sad nakon poroda i problema s grudima ne znam koliko njih pipkalo i natezalo i masiralo da sam vec stvarno oguglala na njih... Mislim da sam komotno mogla gola prosetati po bolnici, nestade i stida i srama uslijed "problema"  :Laughing: 

Bb jedva cekam vidjeti sobicu, ovako s moba mi je nezgodno...

Muma, Vatra kak ste vas dvije? 

Eh da Tina, osjecaj je stvarno neopisiv.. Ja sam svako jutro u bolnici plakala kad su mi ga vratili sa kupanja, od srece naravno  :Smile:  I svaki put kad me pogleda tim svojim okicama... Tek sad kod kuce se stignemo i pomaziti, u bolnici je tjedan dana samo bila borba s cicama da ga nisam stigla ni pomaziti kako treba  :Sad:

----------


## linalena

ja sam A+ pa su mi ipak napisali da se to ponovi, ma ja mislim da se ponavlja zbog eventualne pojave antitijela
sada ću opet biti dosadna ali ja sam rođena sa tim poremećajem jer mamu nakon poroda starijeg brata nisu senzibilizirali pa su mi morali cijelu krv zamijeniti a kako sam i rođena s 7 mjeseci sve je bilo jako kritično, stoga cure koje ste NEGATIVNE ne se igrati, ponavljati koliko god puta treba

----------


## Vrci

Muma, ja imam ovakav Remington trimer
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31XVr3RAUvL.jpg

Kupljen mislim u Mercatoru svojedobno, nekih 200tinjak kn ako se ne varam

----------


## corinaII

Željkice ja slijedeci tjedan na 30tt idem ponavljati kompletan urin i krvnu sliku, i na transfuziju jer mi u nalazu od krvne grupe piše: molimo kontrolu s navršenih 30tjedana trudnoće. I nisam Rh neg.

----------


## željkica

Ja sam A + ,ma na nalazu piše ponovit u 34 tt , dr mi nije ništa reka to sam slučajno vidila.

uf jedva sam obukla starkice,mislila sam provest jutro kući al zvala kuma  da me vodi u neki dućan di su bodići povoljnji,pa ko će odolit!

----------


## Ginger

Ja sam 0+ 
Vadila jednom u prvoj trudnoci i rekli su mi da ne treba vise...

----------


## Muma

*Vrci* hvala. To već izgleda fino za sređivanje. Pokazat ću mm pa nek zaviri negdje, imam i Mercator u blizini. Ma ja znam da se oni u bolnici nagledaju svega, recimo kad dođu ciganke  :facepalm:  i naravno da mi je najvažnije da pregled prođe u redu, ali svejedno me kopka ako si nisam pristojna koliko bi htjela. S druge stranee, imam grižnju savjest kad se idem sređivati jer vidim da stišćem malca i nije baš ugodan feeling poslije. 
*Bubimitka* ova tvoja malena štruca je predivna. Koliko je bio težak kad se rodio (zaboravih ako si spomenula)? Kako volim vaše avatare kad rodite. Jedva čekam svoju malu štrucu.
*željkica* ja sam isto A+, sjećam se da je doktorica rekla na početku trudnoće da ćemo nešto ponavljati, ali mislim da je rekla markere a ne krvnu grupu  :neznam:  Pitaj u četvrtak na pregledu!

----------


## Bluebella

Bubi sinčić ti je premeden  :Heart:

----------


## Vrci

Muma,nek pogleda, i u ducanima s tehnikom. Meni je super jer radi i na struju, i bez struje, i moze u kadi. Naravno,onda bez struje jelte  :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Ja sam AB - i piše mi ponavljanje u 28 tt, ne razumim se bas jeli ikakav problem kad si rh negativna

----------


## tina29

jutreko svima!
*bubimitka* avatar je čisti bonbon!  :Zaljubljen: 
brijanje,uh kad se sjetim samo,muka i pol....inače sa britvicom pred pregled ogulim sve po nekom instinktu,a muž je uvijek poslje provjeravao i micao ono kaj bi ostalo,sva sreča pa mu to nije bio problem,a ostatak dana kad nismo imali pregled puštala sam šumu  :Grin:  kak kaže bubi u bolnici ti to i nije tolko bitno ali ipak sam brijala redovito tako kad sam išla na carski sestra nije ništa trebala popravljati  :Yes: 
a ovaj trimer izgleda super,a ja nikako da se sjetim to kupiti,ah senilna baba!
*vatra* mila kako je prošla noč,nadam se da je bilo sve ok!

----------


## nov@

Pozdrav žene!  :Smile: 

bubimitka, ajme koji bonbon  :Zaljubljen: 

vidim danas aktualna ˝dlakava˝ tema. Ufff, istina, i meni je već sad teško sve od prve pokupiti u skoro 24tt, napamet britvicom, pa kontrola ogledalom pa opet kontrola i tak sve do kad me vec ne boli previše buša i onda odustanem  :Smile: 
A doma sam...cure u bolnicama, svaka čast ak uspjevate tamo obaviti...
Još se sad zamaram kad idem na kontrole, al mislim kad stvar krene za ozbač da me neće zanimati gdje strši koja dlaka, tad nam bude to oprošteno(pogotovo jer ću zaposliti mm da to obavi umjesto mene, neznam koga bude više strah kad ga vidim sa britvicom u mom međunožju  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  )

----------


## corinaII

Ja sam AB poz.
A brijanje ehhhh ja sam skužila da mi je najbolje ujutro se brijati jer kao onda mi trbuh nije toliko veliki ( od hrane ) pa još i vidim nešto malo dolje. A i kao neka jutarnja gimnastika mi je: digni jednu nogu, pa drugu pa pogled dolje  :Laughing: pa nešto malo vidiš... pa ne vidiš i uspijem nekako se još i obrijati ali koliko dugo e neznam.

----------


## corinaII

Nego kakav vam je apetit u trudnoći. Evo ja recimo mogu non-stop nešto jesti i stvarno mogu pojesti dosta čak ponekad i više skoro od muža  :Embarassed:  a glad ne podnosim. Kad ručam nakon dva sata ja opet gladna  :Embarassed:

----------


## Mali Mimi

meni je apetit u trudnoći bio veći ali onaj prvi mjesec nakoon poroda još sam više bila gladna, no dobra stvar što se ipak te kalorije potroše kod dojenja

----------


## Kikica1

Znaci ni za vadjenje krvi nema nekog univerzalnog pravila? Moja mama je bila rh- i zato su mi odmah vadili krv po rodjenju jer su se bojali da ce mi morati raditi transfuziju. I ja sam par puta pitala sta se stalno ta krv vadi, ono, znam da sam 0+ i sigurno se to nije promjenilo. Mene su u svakoj trudnoci slali po nalaz krvne grupe i obavezno mi je priheftan u trudnickoj, i kad sam pitala ginekologicu rekla je da je to zbog iregularnih antitjela (a na svakom nalazu ne pise nista u toj rubrici). Sta i mi sa + grupama to mozemo imati? Pametniji od mene, pliz? Inace mi je i muz 0+ tako da mi djeca i ne mogu biti nis nego 0+.

----------


## snupi

ja sam 0+ a dragi mi je A+ pa budemo vidjeli kaj mene ceka!

----------


## sybylle

*Tonkica*, ovdje je pojašnjeno zašto negativan Rh može biti problematičan: "Problem kod majki s negativnim Rh-faktorom je moguća nekompatibilnost s Rh-faktorom djeteta. Naime, dijete bi u slučaju ako je otac Rh-pozitivan također moglo imati pozitivan Rh-faktor na tatu što inače nije problem ako ne dođe do kontakta majčine i djetetove krvi. Do kontakta krvi teoretski niti ne dolazi jer su majčin i djetetov krvotok odvojeni posteljicom koja vrši izmjenu tvari, ali i filtrira sve ono što u djetetov krvotok ne smije ući.
Ipak ponekad za vrijeme trudnoće, dođe li do krvarenja ili majka mora napraviti amniocentezu, male količine djetetove krvi dospiju u majčin krvotok što izaziva stvaranje antitijela. Ako se stvore u trudnoći, antitijela mogu ući u djetetov krvotok i uništavati djetetova crvena krvna zrnca, izazivati anemiju i stvarati druge poteškoće vitalnim djetetovim organima. Kako se to ne bi dogodilo, prisutnost antitijela u majčinoj krvi mora se pratiti testovima tzv. indirektnim antiglobulinskim testom na početku trudnoće te u 6. i 8. mjesecu trudnoće.
MAMA + TATA + DIJETE + nema imunoreakcije – nema rizika
MAMA + TATA - DIJETE +/- nema imunoreakcije – nema rizika
MAMA - TATA - DIJETE - nema imunoreakcije – nema rizika
MAMA- TATA + DIJETE - nema imunoreakcije – nema rizika
MAMA -TATA +DIJETE+ obavezna injekcija Anti-D imunoglobulina nakon porođaja zbog moguće imunoreakcije "

Ja sam AB+ i u 34.tjednu moram ponoviti senzibilizacijske testove-rekli su mi da im je to standardna procedura.

Što se tiče teme dlaka, prošli tjedan sam ostala paf kad sam postala svjesna da od trbuha već sad ne vidim ni stopala, a kamo li išta drugo. Uglavnom, nekako sam se uspjela sfrkati da vidim šta radim, ali za ubuduće će mm morati pomoći.

Krevetić ćemo i mi korisiti prvo samo jedan, ali s obzirom da će nam kad-tad trebati 2, odlučili smo odmah kupiti oba ista. A što se tiče šetnje sa svekrvom svaki dan:  :Laughing:

----------


## beilana

http://www.shop.zidne-tapete.net/ind...product_id=308
Evo curke da vidite i nasu naljepnicu koja je i iskoristena za primjer u web shopu. Kutak nase djevojcice

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam rh-, sad će mi negdje biti termin za prvu senzibilizaciju, mislim da ću sutra to pitati. Muž je rh+, tako da sam ja u toj "rizičnijoj" skupini

----------


## Mali Mimi

Kikice ja mislim da su samo majke sa - faktorom u nekoj opasnosti tako da stvarno ne znam zašto te šalju to vaditi svaki put?

----------


## vatra86

Pozdrav!
evo da se malo javim...noc je bila mirna i dan je bio miran, poceo je u 5 i po,u 6 sam vec doruckovala,pa zaspala pa opet doruckovala u 8 i po... i sva sreca da sa svim zeljezom imam dobru probavu jer sta sve pojedem kroz dan pukla bi sigurno... prije sam kihla 4 x i odma me hvataju bolovi u ligamentima...ipak se nadam da ce i ova noc biti mirna... danas su svi koji su mi vidjeli trbuh cudili se kako je narasao od proslog tjedna,cak je i mm bio odusevljen... i jos sam rekla muzu da mi donese vagu od doma jer se nisam dugo vagala,a ovdje je neka starinska pa ne znam da li tocno pokazuje...iii dobila sam 6 kila  :Very Happy: 

Tina avatar je bonbon

BB soba je bas super

Vidim da se spominje i depilacija... a ja vam vec dva mjeseca nemam pojma sta je to..inace meni to odradjuje kozmeticarka i to skidam sve...a sada me bas briga...jedino mi smetaju pa ih malo skratim..sva sreca pa su mi rijetke i svijetle...

Pozz od mog bemba i mene i veeeelika pusa

----------


## linalena

bravo Vatrice, i dalje će biti tako i bolje, puno bolje

mi se vratili s pregleda, malo uplakani jer nismo vidli bebača - došlo do nesporazuma i 3D ne rade ovako navečer jer im je onda gužva pa smo naručeni u utorak ujutro. Srčeko je lupalo 150, ja zatvorena, uterus mekan, sve raste koliko dok kaže da teba osim naravno mojih kila, + 13.
Znam da je grozno ali opet ću reći da smo u trudnoću ušli s redukcijske dijete pa se time opravdavam, no eto moram na dijetu 1800 cal i napraviti oggt.
Na grčeve i zatezanja dok mi kaže ....pa jel si trudna ili nisi
kvragu sve je normalno osim apetita, a sada mi je najgore jer stavrno pazim zadnjih dana a kile samo idu gore jer je i meni trbuh sve očitiji

pusa svima, idem večerati

----------


## Vrci

Vatra jako mi je drago sto je sve ok,samo neka tako ide i dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*vatra* draga  :Shy kiss:  neću ništa reći da ne ureknem!
*linalena* najvažniji je bebonja! Nek je sve kako treba, sredit ćeš ti ostalo  :Love: 
*beilana* krasna je vila! I ova na zidu i ona koja koristi taj začaran krevetić  :Smile: 
Ja imam novu cimku. Tko pogodi koje joj je ovo dijete?  :sherlock:

----------


## Bluebella

*vatra* drago mi je da ide na bolje.. nek tako i ostane  :Love: 

*muma* baš ti je zabavno s cimericama, svako malo evo nove.... let me guess... peto dijete?

*linalena* brzo će utorak i 3D uzv.. kad ideš na ogtt?

----------


## butterfly101

Beilana stvarno je super naljepnica,soba izgleda bas slatko.
Vatra  :Kiss:  :Kiss: 

Sto se krvne grupe tice,ja sam rh - , pa sam vec nakon jednog spontanog dobila rogham injekciju. Isto se kod rh - dobiva i po porodu. Krv sam vadila dva puta da se vidi inkompatibilnost sa bebom. Neznam zasto vi koje ste rh+ morate vadit to. 

A depilacija.... ja imam prekosutra pregled i mislim da cu ovoga puta muza ukljucit da mi uredi "madam"

----------


## Vrci

Lina, nisam skuzila tvoj post, argh i mob... a jeste radili obican uzv ili sve ceka utorak?

----------


## linalena

jutro, ne mogu spavati, ne smijem jesti, čak se ni pes neće maziti u 4 ujutro :Cool: 

Vrci imali smo samo pregled, malo sam bila tužna jer nismo imali UZV ali bude u utorak pa ajd. Baš nisu nešto organizirani, mogli su mi lijepo to reći kada sam dogovarala da ne dolazimo 2 puta, jedino ako moj drŠ ne radi taj UZV. Inače me još špotao da bi se mi sve samo stalno gledale na UZV, da imam sada taj u 21tt i onda uzv u 30tt i na kraju. :Teletubbies:  eh stare škole

----------


## Muma

Jutro dame.
Mi smo nervozni jer je valjda pregled ujutro, ponovno dan odluke.  :scared:  Malac se jučer čitavu večer do ponoći toliko gurkao da ne znam jel se okrenuo ili ne. Već mi je bilo nelagodno i smiješno. Nek se samo on vrpolji.
*Bluebella* deveto dijete joj je, ima žena iskustva.  :Rolling Eyes: 
*linalena* ponovno noćna ptica  :Nope:

----------


## Ginger

Jutro!
Ja spicila djecu u vrtic i sad odoh pripremati stvari za proslavu rodjendana im...

linalena uf, zao mi zbog dijete
kad ides na ogtt?

Muma, covjece, deveto?
Kaj radi u bolnici? S toliko iskustva mogla je to doma izmedju dorucka i rucka (salim se)  :Smile: 
Drzim fige za pregled i da te puste sto prije

Vrci, kad je tebi onaj kontrolni pregled?

Pusa svima!

----------


## Kikica1

Muma, ti kao na kolodvoru...samo cimerice ispracujes. Jednom davno na pregledu sam srela zenu koja je rekla da je cetiri  rodila u bolnici pa je peto odradila doma jer je vec sve znala. Tvoja cimerica jos skuplja iskustva  :Smile:  Inace i MM ima rodjaka koji ima desetoro djece, ne znam meni je to ipak malo previse za hendlat.

Mali Mimi - rh+ sam, zato mi i nije jasno zasto stalno to cackanje, ali iako imam cijeli snop papira u bolnici i kod kuce, kad god su mi radili neki zahvat na ginekologiji uvijek su me trazili novi nalaz krvne grupe. Sjecam se da su mi krv vadili za grupu i kad su mi radili kiretazu nakon spontanog - sjecam se da me sestra pitala da sta nisam donijela trudnicku iz prve trudnoce  :Rolling Eyes:  Kao da bi je uzela da mi je pala na pamet. Pa i za svaki postupak IVF-a su mi vadili nove nalaze. Valjda mi tako pao grah.

Linalena, u prvoj trudnoci sam dosta bila pala na kilazi od povracanja, i onda sam u dva mjeseca dobila 8kg i sama se ginici pozalila. Samo zato sam poslana na ogtt koji je bio okej u 19.tt. Poslije sam dobila jos kakve 4 kile. Imam prijateljicu kojoj se kile lijepe u trudnocama, uvijek dobije preko 30 a ogtt joj bude uredan. Svejedno mislim da je bolje malo pripaziti, nista sad drasticno, ali ipak ne jest za dvoje. Drugi iseli a slaufek ostane - drugi put sam dobila 15 kg i nakon poroda sam se dugo mucila sa 8 koje se nisu htjele maknuti. Meni se sve kaci na noge, da se ravnomjerno rasporedi, ajde, al bude sugavo kad ne mozes ni jedne hlace navuc na dupe jos pol godine.

----------


## Muma

Mi idemo domaaaaaaa!!! Cervix je isti kao i prvi dan kad su nas smjestili. Čak se malac jučer ipak okrenuo na glavicu, bila sam u pravu.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Joj plakat ću od sreće.

----------


## bubekica

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

hvala curke, ma ljuta sam ja na sebe i paziti ću obećajem

Ja sam davatelj krvi (čak mi piše djevojačko ime) i uvijek svuda nosim tu knjižicu i ne moram vaditi krvnu grupu jedino sam vadila antieritrocitna antitijela i to mi piše ponoviti u 8 mj trudnoće. To vjerojatno sve moramo ponavljati bez obzira na krvnu grupu a radi se u istoj ustanovi i piše na istom nalazu pa od tuda zabuna. Dakle ne ponavljate grupu nego ta antitijela a cure koje su negativne vjerojanto još moraju raditi i nekaj dodatno.

Muma  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bravo

----------


## Ginger

E da, sto se tice izbacivanja djece iz sobe...
Ja sam u prvoj trudnoci rekla da ce od pocetka spati u svojoj sobi, jer su vrata do vrata
Onda sam na pola trudnoce digla paniku pa smo radili rosadu sa sobama kako bi kinderbet stao u sobu sa nama
Na kraju je do skoro druge godine spavala u nasem krevetu i to mi je bilo predivno
E onda se rodila druga, kupili jos jedan kinderbet za nju, nagurali u nasu sobu, al i ona je do druge godine spavala s nama (a povremeno i starija  :Smile:  )
Iz nase sobe smo ih izbacili prije mjesec dana (pred treci i peti rodjendan) i bilo mi je uzasno tesko i pusto bez njih
Tjesim se da jos malo pa cemo opet imati malog uljeza u nasoj sobi i krevetu
A za one koji se pitaju, seks nije patio zbog malih uljeza, bracni krevet je ionako najdosadnije mjesto za to  :Grin:

----------


## corinaII

Dobro jutro drage moje  :Smile: 
O joj 9 dijete  :drama:  e neki dan mi prijateljica rodila i s njom bila žena (ima 27god) i rodila je 7 dijete u 8 godina i doktor joj je zabranio da više rađa jer da joj je opna maternice toliko tanka da samo što ne pukne i da slijedeču trudnoću nebi izdržala.da je opasno po život.

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure 
muma bas me obradova sto napokon izlazite kuci , al nemoj sad skakati po kuci vec i dalje miruj za svaki slucaj.
ja juce sebe pocastila sa dvoje novih hlaca za zimu , tako da smo spremni za zimske setnje.

----------


## Ginger

Mumaaaaaaa  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Kaj, idemo na kafu? Cekam te u Ruzi, terasa jos radi  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

I bravo za okret na glavicu!!!
Tak sam i ja osjetila kak se okrenula iz poprecnog na glavu (sve mi povremeno dodje zao, koliko me hvata strah od poroda)

----------


## corinaII

muma :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  super  :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## nov@

Juuutro! :Coffee: 

*muma* baš mi je drago da su te pustili, odmarati sad doma a ne šetkarati po stanu!  :starac: 
*linalena* sve si mislim da se budem i ja sutra vratila sa pregleda u istom stanju ko i ti kad stanem na vagu tamo...reducirala sam puno prehranu zadnjih mjesec dana, al svejedno...

Idem sad u šetnju i usput po kruh...

----------


## jejja

Ne znam di bi pitala a najvise vas je aktivnih tu..Ulovila me prehlada, gadna, nos curi, cim legnem zacepi se i pece i ne mogu disat  :Sad:  sta napraviti? Teta u apoteci mi je dala sprej od sezamovog narancinog i limunovog ulja kao da mi drzi sve to u nosu podmazano i stvarno manje pece ali je i dalje zacepljen da me vec glava boli .. sta mogu konzumirat da to cim prije prodje?

----------


## Muma

Eto priključili su nas još na ctg da to odradimo, papiri su gotovi i pičim. Već sam i spakirana, sestra mi se smijala kolko sam brza  :Laughing:  
*Ginger* kaj pozovem i doktoricu odmah da ju počastim s nečim kratkim?  :Laughing:  Usput dogovorimo detalje za porod  :kokice: 
Veselim se relaciji moooooj krevet - kupaona  :Very Happy:  Idem napokon vidjeti sobicu mojeg mališana.
Hvala kaj se veselite sa mnom  :Kiss:

----------


## Vrci

Muma jeeeej. Znaci doma, ali uz strogo mirovanje jel? Koji ti je sad nalaz cerviksa?

Ja danas popodne na kontrolu, frkaaaa me

----------


## snupi

muma i ginger dok se vas dvije dogovorite za kavu ja svoju vec popila.Mumek super kaj ides doma, linus zao mi je kaj moras gladovati, vrci sretno danas sve bude ok!
jeja maticnu mljec za imenunitet i cestitam na beti!

----------


## jejja

Hvala snupi .. maticnu mlijec sam jednom uzimala i rasturi mi zeludac, uzasno tesko mi padne.. probat cu onu u pastilama..

----------


## butterfly101

Muma  napokon doma....cuvaj se  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vatra86

Jel sam se ja to jucer hvalila? Nije bila pametna ideja... nocas opet kontrakcije,do dva ujutro se borili s njima i onda opet Voltaren pomogao... sva sam neka bezvoljna danas i palo mi raspolozenje pozitivno....

Muma  :Very Happy:   samo odmaraj...bas mi je drago da idete doma....

Linalena bas bed da vam nije radila uzv...nadam se da cete u utorak sve nadoknaditi...a i zao mi je da moras na dijetu

Vrci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pregled

Jejja fiziolosku ili onaj sterimaris u nos, a pastile mozes one Isla

Hval na podrsci cure...ko zna koliko cu izdrzati...pusa svima velika...

----------


## corinaII

vatra draga ja ti šaljem jedan veeliki  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## boss

vatra ma izdrzaces ti do perioda inkubatora, vidis da je to zilav malac ima da on ili ona izdrzi . samo pozitivno sta ste sve do sad prosli bice to na kraju jedan happy and.

----------


## sybylle

*Muma* super vijesti  :Klap: 
*Vrci*, sretno na pregledu! Vjerujem da si zabrinuta, ali doma ćeš sigurno doći dobre volje  :Wink: 
*Linalena*, baš mi je žao što moraš paziti s hranom. Ja sam bila presretna kad je ogtt ispao ok, jer me na trenutke počela obuzimat strašna glad i grozno je dok onda ne smiješ jesti...
 A ovo, deveto dijete, sedmo sa 27 godina... :Shock:  :Shock:

----------


## jejja

Samo se ti Vatra draga drzi  :Heart:

----------


## Muma

Eto nas s našeg kauča ispred TV-a...  :Smile: 
Ako ima netko za prokomentirati:       cervix skraćen za prst do ovoja i glave
                                             DG: O.47.9 partus spurius, non specificatus
                                                   O.26.9 status cum graviditate conjunctus, non specificatus
Strogo mirovanje na lijevom boku, samo wc, kupaona. Kako mi je čudno sad kad se bebo okrenuo pa me lupa nožicama skroz visoko  :Zaljubljen: 
*vatra* drži se draga! Možda ni ne može odjednom sve stati, drži se pozitive za ove dane koji prođu bez komplikacija, i nek ih je sve više i više!  :Love: 
*Vrci* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pregled!

I da, bušek narasao i u bolnici  :Smile:  šokirana sam kad ga vidim  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

muma, ovo da je skraćen za prst...je meni bilo mjesec prije termina. strogo sam mirovala 10-ak dana,a onda sam mogla sve. nisam više pazila, a cura je rođena dan iza termina. eto za utjehu  :Smile:  sretno!

----------


## sybylle

*Vatra*, samo hrabro, dan po dan  :Heart:  :Heart:  Možete vi to!

----------


## MalaMa

e da,a nakon cijelog dana trudova po dolasku u bolnicu bila sam otvorena samo 3 prsta. cerviks je i dalje držao.

----------


## Zima77

Muma uzivaj u domeku,vatra drži se ,ja sam na dijeti za šećer i navikla se ,da li vas bole prepone koda ste vjezbale mene počelo jučer pa da vas čujem

----------


## sybylle

> da li vas bole prepone koda ste vjezbale mene počelo jučer pa da vas čujem


Da! Ne stalno, ali navečer kad legnem zbilja se osjećam kao da sam vježbala...

----------


## Bluebella

*Muma* draga  :Very Happy:  uživaj doma i miruj  :kokice: 

*vatra* opet kontrakcije.... šta više reći a da nije rečeno... drži se i čuvaj  :Love: 

*jejja* dobro došla i čestitam

----------


## vatra86

Cure hvala na podrsci..vasa mi puno znaci i bas me raspolozi kad procitam da ste uz nas i da nas hrabrite, odmah je lakse....  :Kiss: 

Zima bole i prepone i kukovi i ledja a samo lezim... Sve je super dok mi ne pocnu kontrakcije, tj trudovi.. Bole ko s vrag... Grrrr...

----------


## tonkica

Muma baš mi je drago da si kuci, sad lipo odmaraj u svojoj kucici.
Vatra drži se, uz tebe smo i ja sam sigurna da ćeš sve izdrzati, ti si jaka i hrabra žena, bitno da je s bebom sve u redu i da raste, šaljemo ti zagrljaj ja i moja mrvica.
Jejja dobrodošla i baš me veseli tvoja beta, za nos uf meni je uvik po noci kad spavam zacepljen, al nista ne koristim pa neznam šta bi ti preporucila.
Linalena žao mi je šta nisi vidila svoju mrvicu ali brzo ce utorak.
Ja sam sad 17+4 tt i dobila jedva 1 kg sad me zna biti i strah ponekad zašto tako slabo dobivam i jeli sve u redu.

----------


## ljubilica

*Jejja* vec ti je rekla vatra za sterimar, fiziolosku obilno par puta dnevno, isla pastile i inhaliraj se
*Vatra* najveca pusa tebi i hrabroj bebi

----------


## jejja

Hvala cure, uzet cu popodne jos tu fiziolosku pa se naljevati jer ovo je grozno.. nekako se ne osjecam jos kao da pripadam tu, cekam prvo duplanje bete i prvi UZ pa cu se valjda onda moc opustit i uvjerit da je to to  :Heart:

----------


## Muma

*jejja* draga pa ti imaš betu i pol?  :Very Happy:  Pa kak sam to propustila? Jupiiiiii! Čestitam ti od srca i nadam se druženju ovdje!  :Shy kiss:

----------


## linalena

sve sam pročitala, dio preko moba - nisam do malo prije imala interneta :Dancing Fever:  pa sam išla pogledat onu emisjiu od jučer s Tikicom - toliko bi hjtela da dođe ovdje na trudnice dok sam i ja ovdje :fige: 

Muma super kaj si doma ali ipak moraš jako mirovati
Vatrice jel nema krvi? proći će i kontrakcije - to ti je bebica najaktivnija po noći pa potakne ta grčenja
Jejja dobrodošla, čekamo lberc
još sam hrpu toga htjela napisati ali migrena mi lupa po očima pa samo još kratki jutarnji izvještaj:

bila kod svoje socke po uputnice za oggt i KKS, prvo čekala od 9 do 11 - pitam sestru kaj ste me zaboravili a ona meni da prednost imaju naručene, a zna da ja samo dolazim na 5 minuta, tu sam se prvi put rasplakala. Ajd konačno me zove i kažem ja kaj trebam i onda krene : vi ste za heparin dobili uputnicu D1 za Petrovu, to su sada nove uputnice koje vama trudnicama trebaju ušparati hodanje amo-tamo (ajd ovo dobro zvuči), tako da vama ta uputnica vrijedi i za oggt i za krvnu sliku. Lijepo odite u petrovu u labos i kažite im to i oni će vas primiti na njihovu internu uputnicu. To su uputnice koje pokrivaju 365 dana internog liječenja unutar jedne klinike. Hmmm a jel će to oni znati?? Kaže ona pa ako će raditi problema onda dođite opet k meni da vam izdam nekaj drugačije!!!! tu mi se opet brada trese a ne pomaže ni činjenica da sam već opako gladna i da glavobolja raste. Na kraju mi zapapri sestra koja mi kaže pa kada idućui put dođite pokucajte da mi se najavite pa nećete tako dugo čekati - nemoram reći da kada sam zadnji put tako došla me izbacila van i vikala da se mora čekati. Nakraju sam otišla kod mame na doručak jer se nebi mogla dopelati doma kako mi je iskrilo pred očima. I na kraju dođem doma i nema interneta tv telefona niš. Zovem prijavu kvara i glupača me prvo pita dal sam zadovoljan s povećanom brzinom interneta!!!!!! ima još toga ali neću vas zamarati i ovo je previše

Kako ubiti migrenu?

----------


## tigrical

Meni se čini da me lupka...

----------


## tonkica

Tigrical kako si osjetila, kakav je osjećaj, ja sve cekam i nista i pitam se zašto i kad bi trebala osjetiti?

----------


## tigrical

Kao neki balončiči koji me lupkaju iznutra. Ne mogu tvrdit...ali mislim da je to-to! Vec par puta danas.

----------


## Muma

Super *tigrical*!  :Klap:  Ja sam prvi put osjetila ko da me nešto laaaagano dirne unutra nekoliko puta. I vrlo brzo se to diranje pretvorilo u udarce koje je i mm mogao osjetiti - kroz max dva tjedna.

----------


## željkica

*Muma* baš mi je drago da ste stigli kući  :Very Happy: 
*Jejja* dobronamdošla!!!!! kako je lipo vidit nove trudnice!al ima ih još koje bi nam se trebale pridružit!
*tigrical* to je to  :Klap: 

ja krepana cili dan skitala i opet kupila neke stvarčice .sutra ostajem doma jer ću bankrotirat! :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

> bok svima, evo jedan link za potpisati koga zanima ...


ti se salis, proviciras ili si se samo zeznula?!

----------


## Bluebella

> ti se salis, proviciras ili si se samo zeznula?!


to sam se i ja pitala  :Confused: 
jednostavno ne razumijem interes ljudi da dolaze tu i provociraju nas!

----------


## Moe

Ajme vatra pa držim  :fige:  da se konačno sve smiri da možeš uživati u trudnoći!
Ovo je igra živcima.

----------


## corinaII

Evo mene s trudnickog tečaja- gotovo dobili smo potvrdu  :Smile:  
Meni su ova predavanja baš bila super i muž mi je sudjelovao i bio skoro na svakom predavanju  :Smile:  
E željkica je spominjala neki dan neke promotivne materijale za bebice, mi smo ovdje u Zadru dobili jednu veliku kesu sa puno promo materijala od različitih firmi. Uglavnom papiri ali dobili smo i neke sitnice koje će stvarno poslužiti. ( 2-3 vrećice čaja za dojenje, naljepnicu za auto, umetke za grudnjak, mlijeko za tijelo... )

----------


## paty

tigrical ako osjetiš kao mućkaje vode(balonćići) to je to.
ja sam svoga osjetila u 17tj.jer je posteljica bila straga

----------


## Vrci

Linalena, baš su te namučili. Ali koliko znam, ta D uputnica bi trebala biti prava, za godinu dana liječenja. A u bolnicama to znaju, oni su se bolje prilagodili nego dz  :Smile: 


Moj pregled: stanje kao i prošli tjedan, znači sve drži :D Unutra zatvorena, vani isto kao prošli tjedan. Obavila briseve, bebača nismo smetali danas  :Smile:  I dalje mirovanje, dizanje na wc, i na obroke, to smijem sjediti. Ništa drugo nisam uspjela nažicati, ni kratke šetnje  :Laughing: 
Ali dobro je, nek se tako nastavi

----------


## tigrical

Tako sam nekako i osjetila. I opet veceras. Ja sam 18+2, isto mi je posteljica iza.

----------


## linalena

Moe ajme koji avatar, MiniMoe je predivna a kako je mama uredila. Ove okice plave, duboke, obraščići, joj joj 

Vrci svašta mi žicamo ha?? Ti malo šetnje ja malo više kalorija :Cool: 




> Tako sam nekako i osjetila. I opet veceras. Ja sam 18+2, isto mi je posteljica iza.


prije mjesec dana mi je posteljica bila ispred, ne znam jel se pomaknula ali meni su takvi mjehurčeki počeli tako nekao oko 18tt i još uvijek su takvi, možda kao neki lagani udarci ali ništa da bi se moglo izvana zamjetiti

e da *VATRA* i ja smo danas 21+0
puno puno čestitki i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ mojoj terminuši

----------


## corinaII

Dobro jutro drage moje  :Smile:  
A danas punimo tjedne. Najviše me vesele Vatrini tjedni, bravo za 21 tjedan  :Smile:  vatra naša draga.
Tigrical  :Smile:  već osjetiš bebicu, ja nisam bila sigurna sve do 20t da je bebica. 
Evo i ja sam danas ravno 29tt  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Evo i mene na 24 tt. Ne znam dal da kazem vec ili tek  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

jutro,nema kavice evo brzo stiže  :Coffee: 

*Corina* 29 tt?? pa kud prije? ja sam u 34 tt!

----------


## Muma

Bravo cure, vrijeme leti, bebice se javljaju, neka tako sve i nastavimo bez nekih turbulencija. A *vatra* i njena bebica nek više čičnu na tu zelenu granu pod suncem  :Smile: 
Mi smo danas punih 32tt. I moram priznati da me nakon bolničkih priča ipak malo strah. Oni svi tamo strepe da izdržimo još 2-3 tjedna, pa je puno buba bačeno u uho za razliku od prije dok u mojoj glavi nije bilo dvojbi da ćemo mi dogurati daleko u prosinac. Sad svaki bebin pritisak proanaliziram sto puta da se slučajno nešto loše ne dešava...čak me strah napraviti 10 koraka do wc-a...al dobro, dan po dan valjda ću se malo opustiti.  :Smile: 
Evo jedne  :pivo:  za sve nas!

----------


## crvenkapica77

wow  corina  vec  29tj   ,  super,  sretno

----------


## beilana

Moe malena je predivna predivna. Ma jedan cmokic za nju
Muma ides doma jeeeeeee uzivaj. Tj doma si vec. Uzivaj svakak
Vatra drzim fige. Zbilja imas borca i pretpostavljam da je curica u pitanju
Jeja cestitam. Nek se skolski podupla. Uzmi neke vitamine ja sam na pocetku T bila bolesna, uzela sam twinlab prenatal i za 3 dana ko nova
Tigrical uzivaj u najljepsim dodirima
Puse svima

----------


## nov@

Curke koje trošite, koji magnezij uzimate, tj koji je najbolji?

----------


## vatra86

Eh da 21 tjedan... nekako mi kod vas brze prolaze ti tjedni nego kod mene ali polako cemo i mi doci do termina...
Evo noc bila ok, nakon 25 dana se i okupala..  :Laughing:  sad osluskujem kako mi je beba aktivna i kako me ligamenti zatezu kod prepona...uh uh...kad bi bilo to ono najgore, jos ide krvi ali manje...

Moe mala je prekrasna! Kao iz reklame...

Drzi te se cure...bit ce to sve super kad rodimo..  :Laughing:

----------


## Muma

> Eh da 21 tjedan... nekako mi kod vas brze prolaze ti tjedni nego kod mene ali polako cemo i mi doci do termina...
> Evo noc bila ok, nakon 25 dana se i okupala..  sad osluskujem kako mi je beba aktivna i kako me ligamenti zatezu kod prepona...uh uh...kad bi bilo to ono najgore, jos ide krvi ali manje...
> 
> Moe mala je prekrasna! Kao iz reklame...
> 
> Drzi te se cure...bit ce to sve super kad rodimo..


U čitavoj priči, ja jedva čekam da vidim sliku tvoje buše...a sigurno nisam jedina  :Smile:  ajde nam udovolji ako možeš, nek te mužić slikne  :Smile:

----------


## sybylle

Čestitam svima na napunjenim tjednima! 
Kod drugih vrijeme uvijek nekako brzo ide  :Smile:  Za tebe se, *Željkice*, recimo točno sjećam kad je bila pozitivna beta. A vidi sad!  :Shock: 
Mi smo danas na 22. Bebice osjećam već više od 3 tjedna. Počelo je s malim "balončićima koji puknu" u trbuhu, a sad su to već pokreti koji se mogu i rukom osjetiti bez problema, samo treba biti strpljiv.
*Minimoe*, djevojčica ti je prekrasna!!!

----------


## butterfly101

hej cure,  :pivo:  :pivo:  :pivo:  za okrugle tjedne. 

mi obavili pregled, sve je ok, zatvoreni, uzv za 7 dana.
*Blueballa* kad ides ti na pregled,zanima me akoste ponavljali briseve jer mi nismo?
*željkice*kako je bilo jucer?

----------


## jejja

Pitanje , je li koja od vas nakon fet-a bila na estrofemu? Kad su vam ga ukinuli? Jesu li ga postepeno smanjivali? Meni je danas 14dnt, beta se lijepo poduplala i kaze moja gin da se cula s mojim mpo dr. i da prestanem s estrofemom slobodno.. malo me sokiralo i pitam ju sta skroz kaze ma ne, nek ga smanjim na pola dva tri dana pa opet smanjim pa u ponedjeljak da ga ni ne moram pit.. a mene strah prestat tako rano, moze li se sta desiti?

----------


## sybylle

> Pitanje , je li koja od vas nakon fet-a bila na estrofemu? Kad su vam ga ukinuli? Jesu li ga postepeno smanjivali? Meni je danas 14dnt, beta se lijepo poduplala i kaze moja gin da se cula s mojim mpo dr. i da prestanem s estrofemom slobodno.. malo me sokiralo i pitam ju sta skroz kaze ma ne, nek ga smanjim na pola dva tri dana pa opet smanjim pa u ponedjeljak da ga ni ne moram pit.. a mene strah prestat tako rano, moze li se sta desiti?


Čestitam na poduplanoj beti!!!  :Klap: 
Ja nisam imala fet, ali nakon ET-a sam još nekih mjesec i pol-dva bila na estrofemu, polako smo smanjivali dozu. A utrogestane tek sad prestajem koristiti. No, koliko sam vidjela ovdje tuđa iskustva, kod svakog je bilo individulano-neke cure su prestale sa svim oko 12 tjedna, neke prije, neke kasnije...zbilja svakom drugačije...ja sam sve upute svoje doktorice provjeravala s mpo doktorom, tako da ako ti on kaže da je ok prestati, vjerujem da je ok.

----------


## Bluebella

> *Blueballa* kad ides ti na pregled,zanima me akoste ponavljali briseve jer mi nismo?


idem u slijedeću srijedu na pregled, briseve nismo ponavljali, samo sam prošli tjedan išla na bris za bhsb.

----------


## jejja

Hvala sybylle. Citam po forumu i trazim po guglu i sve sta nalazim je da su tako kasnije kao i ti pomalo prestajale.. totalno me paranoja samo tako stat.. smanjit cu na pola ali u ponedjeljak cu definitivno prije nego stanem skroz pitat mpo je li sigurno da tako rano mogu prestati s njima, s obzirom da smo u FET isli bez ovulacije..

----------


## sybylle

Ja sam uzimala i veliku dozu od početka, 3x2 pa smo možda zato išli polakše. Koliko ti uzimaš?

----------


## jejja

isto 3x2mg

----------


## Moe

Hvala cure!
Sve bebe su divne, mamama i tatama najljepše!  :Smile: 
Želim vam svima da dogurate s trudnoćama do samog kraja, čeka vas najljepši poklon! Sretno!

----------


## butterfly101

> idem u slijedeću srijedu na pregled, briseve nismo ponavljali, samo sam prošli tjedan išla na bris za bhsb.


hhhh,meni to nisu !!! :Shock:

----------


## snupi

ja sam bila na utricima do 18 tj.Do 15 tj na 3x2, 16 tj 2x2 i  17 i 18 tj 2x1.

----------


## jejja

Za utrice mi je jasno jer pogotovo kod mene nije bilo ovulacije i zutog tijela i oni su tu kao zamjena bar do 12tt kad bi posteljica trebala preuzet ulogu.. ali ovaj estrofem me jako muci.. smanjit cu ga na 3x1mg do ponedjeljka pa cu vidjet s mpo dr je li stvarno siguran da cemo ga tako rano ukinut (danas mi je po zm 4+5 , a ponedjeljak znaci 5+3 ako dobro racunam)

----------


## snupi

nemoj nista raditi na svoju  ruku, dam ti mail od dr R pa ga pitaj  za  savjet!

----------


## jejja

Divno kako covjek brzo odgovara na mailove, svaka mu cast.. njegov prijedlog je smanjiti na 2x2 do 10tt s obzirom da je samo s estrofemom i utricima pripreman endometrij.. sutra zovem svoju gin i trazim produljenje terapije.. mislim da nisu razmisljali o tome da nije bilo O u mom postupku  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## corinaII

hvala drage moje  :Smile:  
Željkice jesi li se ti spremila skroz, jesi kupila kolica i krevetić. Moja kolica stižu slijedeći tjedan.  :Smile:

----------


## sybylle

> hvala drage moje  
> Željkice jesi li se ti spremila skroz, jesi kupila kolica i krevetić. Moja kolica stižu slijedeći tjedan.


Kakva kolica se čekaju?

----------


## sanda1977

bok cure evo na brzinu da vas pozdravi i zaželim mirne trudnoće i lagane porode i zdrave bebice!  :Very Happy:

----------


## corinaII

Sybylle draga ne znam jel smijem reci koja marka da nekoga ne reklamiram tu priko foruma ali crvene su boje i na tri kola su  :Smile:  
U Magic Baby-a sam ih naručila, onako moderna i lagana kolica  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Sybylle draga ne znam jel smijem reci koja marka da nekoga ne reklamiram tu priko foruma ali crvene su boje i na tri kola su  
> U Magic Baby-a sam ih naručila, onako moderna i lagana kolica


mislim da smiješ... ja sam već pisala sve marke koje sam naručivala i kupovala a i po temama po forumu se raspravalja ....

----------


## corinaII

http://www.quinny.com/gb-en/strollers-pushchair/buzz/

moja su crvena model buzz  :Cool:

----------


## željkica

> hvala drage moje  
> Željkice jesi li se ti spremila skroz, jesi kupila kolica i krevetić. Moja kolica stižu slijedeći tjedan.


Pa spremem se kolica su tu-naranđasta,krevetić nismo kupovali nego smo od mm sredili ko nov je, robicu kupujem nešto sam od nećakinja uzela i tako ,još moram kupit robicu za izlazak iz rodilišta ja bi nešto posebno al nisam ništa našla pa mislim da će ići neka tutica sa kapicom......

*butterfly* jučer,di sam bila jučer? :Unsure:

----------


## Bluebella

> http://www.quinny.com/gb-en/strollers-pushchair/buzz/
> 
> moja su crvena model buzz


s obzirom da si radila u turbo limaču znala sam da će izbor pasti na quinny  :Smile: 
jako su lijepa... meni je i model Moodd sa bijelom konstrukcijom lijep...

----------


## corinaII

> s obzirom da si radila u turbo limaču znala sam da će izbor pasti na quinny 
> jako su lijepa... meni je i model Moodd sa bijelom konstrukcijom lijep...


 :Wink:  a meni je buzz jako jako dugo na pameti, jedno kratko vrijeme su mi i Loola bila u điru ali mi je buzz daleko naj. Da  moodd je novi ali još mi nekako nije sjeo skroz, iskreno malo mi je čudna ona šipkica između nogu umisto prečke nekako mi neudobno izgleda  :Confused:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Divno kako covjek brzo odgovara na mailove, svaka mu cast.. njegov prijedlog je smanjiti na 2x2 do 10tt s obzirom da je samo s estrofemom i utricima pripreman endometrij.. sutra zovem svoju gin i trazim produljenje terapije.. mislim da nisu razmisljali o tome da nije bilo O u mom postupku



ja sam  prestala  sa  estrofem  sa  6tj  i    naglo  tako su mi rekli....kod mene  nije bio  FET  ali  eto

----------


## Bluebella

> a meni je buzz jako jako dugo na pameti, jedno kratko vrijeme su mi i Loola bila u điru ali mi je buzz daleko naj. Da  moodd je novi ali još mi nekako nije sjeo skroz, iskreno malo mi je čudna ona šipkica između nogu umisto prečke nekako mi neudobno izgleda


Loola su isto super, to mi je bila opcija za curicu.. za curicu sam imala veći izbor kolica. a za dečka sam zamislila sportska jer su oni mali hahari pa im ne treba šminka  :Cool: 
moja šogorica je kupila moodd bež boje za curicu, pa me baš zanima kako će funkcionirati kad dođu u upotrebu.

----------


## butterfly101

> *butterfly* jučer,di sam bila jučer?



šta nisi imala jučer pregled?

----------


## željkica

> šta nisi imala jučer pregled?


ne,sutra imam.

----------


## corinaII

Bluebella a vidila sam i tvoja kolica neki dan zajedno sa sobicom baš su fora kako ti kažeš prava za dečka malog hahara  :Wink:

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella a vidila sam i tvoja kolica neki dan zajedno sa sobicom baš su fora kako ti kažeš prava za dečka malog hahara


moj hahar je jučer dobio po guzi ovako preko trbuha  :Laughing:  jako je zločest bio  :Laughing:  kamo sreće pa mi je doktorica preko uzv pokazala gdje je guza ..LOL

----------


## corinaII

> moj hahar je jučer dobio po guzi ovako preko trbuha  jako je zločest bio  kamo sreće pa mi je doktorica preko uzv pokazala gdje je guza ..LOL


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  ahaaa mali zločko več sad  :Klap:  neka neka

----------


## Muma

> moj hahar je jučer dobio po guzi ovako preko trbuha  jako je zločest bio  kamo sreće pa mi je doktorica preko uzv pokazala gdje je guza ..LOL


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Ja sam mu danas zaprijetila da ću ga odvesti natrag u bolnicu da ga priključe na ctg ako se ne misli javiti. A on je siroti samo imao đir dugometražnog odmora nakon bolničkog maltretiranja, pa se javio tek oko 17h. Baš su zakon ti naši hahari  :Zaljubljen: 

*željkica* sretno sutra! Hoćemo detaljni izvještaj o tvom hahariću!

----------


## željkica

moj haharić se cijeli dan nije javio zato sad luduje neznam jel me više jajnici ili bubreg boli!

----------


## Ginger

> ja sam  prestala  sa  estrofem  sa  6tj  i    naglo  tako su mi rekli....kod mene  nije bio  FET  ali  eto


I ja isto
Al nakon sto je na uzv potvrdjeno da srceko kuca i da je sve ok

----------


## Bluebella

mislim da će ovaj moj kad izađe van reči: zovite plavi telefon da prijavim zlostavljanje  :Laughing: 

ne valja kad previše skaču, ne valja kad se ne javljaju... tko bi nam udovoljio  :Smile: 

*željkice* sretno sutra  :Yes:

----------


## sybylle

*Corina*, super su mi kolica!

Ja sam večeras otkrila zanimljiv način kako malo "zezati" svoje podstanare i potaknuti ih na akciju  :Smile:  Malo sam im svjetlila po trbuhu sa malom džepnom svjetiljkom i zbilja su reagirali i micali se. Baš fora  :Smile:  Kao što Bluebella kaže-sad mi nije drago kad se predugo ne jave, a uskoro će doći faza kad ću se žaliti na bubentanje.

----------


## vatra86

Drage moje suborke, prijateljice, psihologice i sto sta jos...
Evo javljam vam tuznu vijest da smo danas bogatiji za jos jednog anđela...oko 16 sati su me uhvatili trudovi i malo prije 19 sati je sve bilo gotovo, osim posteljice koja je bila tvrdoglava od samog pocetka pa sam zavrsila i na kiretazi.... Mogu vam reci da jesam zalosna, ali i kao da je neki teret pao sa mene... Dobro sam za sada... A i bit cu... Hvala vam na svemu...
Doci cu ja opet na ovu temu kad tad... Ljubim vas jakoooooo!!!!

----------


## tigrical

Prestrasno! Bila sam sigurna u malog borca❤ Naravno da ces doci na ovu temu! Odtuguj, skupi snage i idemo dalje! Saljem ti zagrljaj.

----------


## Bluebella

*vatra* draga, jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:  sve sam se nadala da će ipak sve izaći na dobro.
šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj  :Love:

----------


## Vrci

Vatra,bas si me sad sokirala  :Sad:  drzite se ti i muz, neka vas cuva vas andelak..

----------


## Moe

Žao mi je Vatro  :Sad:

----------


## Argente

Draga vatra, neizmjerno mi je žao. Nakon svega - zaista, zaista nije fer. Ova agonija je trajala toliko dugo da sam povjerovala da ćete se na kraju ipak izvući. Što reći...divim se tvojoj snazi i optimizmu. Znam da ćeš se vratiti na ovu temu, čekat ćemo te. :Heart:

----------


## milasova8

Vatra,draga,jaaako mi je zao :Sad: 
Grlim...

----------


## frka

vatro draga, tako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:  drži se...

----------


## Ginger

vatro draga  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  strasno mi je zao
stvarno nije fer  :Sad: 
i stvarno sam se nadala da cete, nakon svega sti ste prosli, ipak izdrzati do kraja
drz se ti hrabra zeno  :Love:

----------


## lovekd

Vatro draga,iskreno mi je žao. Kao i svi ovdje,vjerovala sam u sretan završetak. Drži se... :'(

----------


## corinaII

Vatra  :Sad:   :Sad:  draga naša jako mi je žao  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## tonkica

Vatra draga jako jako mi je zao, pretuzno, drži se draga, mislimo na tebe, veliki zagrljaj.

----------


## nov@

Vatra žao mi je, svi smo vjerovali u vas...zašto se takve stvari događaju  :Crying or Very sad: ....držite se draga...

----------


## Zima77

Vatra zao mi je držite se svi,,

----------


## linalena

Vatrice draga , neizmjerno mi je žao da ne mogu ni iskazati tugu riječima.
Ti si toliko jaka da i sada širiš pozitivu. 
Vjerujem da ste kroz ovu tragediju otkrili novu dimenziju bračnih odnosa, isplačite se, izvičite i kako kažeš doći ćeš ponovo ovdje a gore visoko na nebu nad vama bdije vaš anđel tvoje boje kosice i muževih očiju.
U čast tvojeg anđela i svih prerano otrgnutih od voljenih roditelja palim svijeću i odjavljujm se s foruma na nekoliko dana

----------


## innu

Vatra, užasno mi je žao, nemam riječi, grlim!

----------


## željkica

vatra draga šta reći.........svi smo uz tebe  :Love:  , jako mi je žao.  :No: :

----------


## butterfly101

Jutro cure, nije najbolje... draga vatra, borbena curo, neizmjerno mi je zao,ali bila je to stvarno igra zivaca i dala si sve od sebe.... cuvaj se,oporavi se lijepo i vrati nam se brzo na ovu temu.

----------


## butterfly101

Znam da nije vrijeme za nazdravit s obzirom da jutro nije pocelo kako treba, ali Bluebella  saljemo ja i moji mali frajeric kiss vama, jer danas smo punih 35 tt. Si ti svjesna koliko jos malo vremena.....

----------


## Mury

Oh Vatra mila moja,strasno mi je zao  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: .uh,znam taj osjecaj,sto kazes kao da je pao neki “teret“,al kasnije uh....tu sam za tebe,javi se kad budes trebala utjehu,mozda ti iz iskustva budem znala  bar malo pomoci!!!

----------


## sos15

Vatra, 

tako mi je žao, nemam pravih riječi za utjehu, ali uz tebe smo svi mila... Držite se.... :Love: :love

----------


## amazonka

Vatra, žao mi je :Crying or Very sad: 
ne znam stvarno više što reći
bila je to igra živaca i divim se tvojoj borbenosti
grlim :Love:

----------


## Frćka

Vatrice, jako mi je žao...Drži se!

----------


## Kikica1

Vatra, zaista mi je zao...stvarno sam vjerovala da ce na kraju sve biti u redu. Nije fer nakon svega sta ste prosli. Drzite se, tebi i muzu saljem veliki zagrljaj.

----------


## jejja

Vatra draga moja.. toliko sam se veselila s tobom tvom plusu, toliko sam se nadala da ce sve ovo dobro zavrsiti , drzi se, oporavi se, i opet cemo jedna drugoj kukati na telefon o novom postupku i bit ce novih uspjeha... Grlim te jako sreco

----------


## ljubilica

Draga hrabrice, dala si sve od sebe......i ja sam bila sigurna da cete uspijeti 
Doci ce sve na svoje draga.... Uhhhh kako tesko bilo sta napisati  :Crying or Very sad: 
Drz se mila

----------


## tina29

uhh! draga moja *Vatra* neizmjerno mi je žao,nakon tolike hrabrosti,borbe i svega što si prošla ovo zaista nije fer...... :Crying or Very sad: 
i kako kaže linalena ti i sad nakon svega širiš pozitivu,divim ti se do neba,šaljem jedan ogroman zagrljaj tebi i tm i da sigurno češ doči opet na ovu temu,ali taj sljedeči put sigurno sa sretnim završetkom.
hrabrice moja zaslužila si sve najbolje,jako te grlim.... :Kiss:  :Love: 
drži se,oporavi,isplači,odtuguj a onda u nove pobjede.

----------


## Muma

Joj *vatrice* suze idu i nemam riječi.  :Crying or Very sad:  Nakon svega bila sam uvjerena da ćete izgurati  :Sad:  Nebo je bogatije za jednog velikog borca koji će vas čuvati. Divim ti se na hrabrosti! Sad odmori dušu i tijelo i vrati se što prije s jednim debelim tvrdoglavim plusom. Volimo te!

----------


## boss

joj vatra , nemam rijeci . ja sam bila uvjerena da cete izgurati . drzi se i da se sto prije vratis na ovu temu.

----------


## marijakr

Vatra zao mi je! To je tako nepravedno:'(

----------


## sara38

Vatra ovo je užasna nepravda! Grlim te  :Love: .

----------


## Mucica

> Joj *vatrice* suze idu i nemam riječi.  Nakon svega bila sam uvjerena da ćete izgurati  Nebo je bogatije za jednog velikog borca koji će vas čuvati. Divim ti se na hrabrosti! Sad odmori dušu i tijelo i vrati se što prije s jednim debelim tvrdoglavim plusom. Volimo te!


Potpisujem Mumu u potpunosti! ( nemam riječi kojima bi izrazila koliko mi je žao ) 
Vatrice draga drži se  :Love:

----------


## žužy

*Vatrice* naša draga,što reči a da te utješi,nema tih riječi... :No: 
Drži se nekako,i ti i tvoj muž ste prošli pakao,grlim vas oboje!
Doći će neko novo vrijeme,s nekim novim,ljepšim vjestima...

----------


## đurđa76

> Drage moje suborke, prijateljice, psihologice i sto sta jos...
> Evo javljam vam tuznu vijest da smo danas bogatiji za jos jednog anđela...oko 16 sati su me uhvatili trudovi i malo prije 19 sati je sve bilo gotovo, osim posteljice koja je bila tvrdoglava od samog pocetka pa sam zavrsila i na kiretazi.... Mogu vam reci da jesam zalosna, ali i kao da je neki teret pao sa mene... Dobro sam za sada... A i bit cu... Hvala vam na svemu...
> Doci cu ja opet na ovu temu kad tad... Ljubim vas jakoooooo!!!!


Vatra draga jako mi je žao,stvarno sam vjerovala da ćete ipak dogurati do kraja
ti si jaka žena,vidim po postovima i nekako me asociraš na Tikicu,malo koja bi od nas u ovakvim situacijama mogla biti toliko hrabra,vratit će vam se to jednog dana,mora!!!

----------


## hrki

Vatrice draga,zao mi je jako.Vjerovala sam u tvoju pobjedu i tvog malog borca.Odmori se ,odtuguj i vrati se ubrzo na ovu temu.Grlim draga jako,jako  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## sybylle

Vatra draga, jako mi je žao.  :Crying or Very sad:  Ti, muž i bebica ste dugo bili hrabri, uporni i dali ste sve od sebe-svaka čast na tome! Vjerovali smo u vas cijelo vrijeme, vjerujemo i dalje  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

:Sad:   :Sad:    uh
jako mi je zao  vatrice,  jako,  nisam  se  ovome nadala   ...
drzi se  , saljem  zagrljaj  

nadam  se  da  cete  saznat  uzrok  ovoga  da se  vise  nikad  ne ponovi,  ovo je  strasno  sta  moramo prolazit   :Sad:

----------


## Mojca

:Sad:  
Vatrice... grlim te. Jako mi je žao... ali, vratiti će se ti brzo ovamo, sigurna sam.

----------


## snupi

Ne znam sta reci pametnoga, cure sz sve rekle! drži se sve smo uz tebe, saljem ti jedan i zagrljaj i pusu ! Divim ti se na hrabrosti  i potimizmu koju si cijelo vrijeme imala  u sebi! :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lberc

vatra,stvarno ne znam kaj reći samo da nemrem uopće zamisliti kroz kaj prolaziš :Love:

----------


## strategija

Draga Vatra neizmjerno mi je žao  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   Znam kako ti je  :Sad:  Budi jaka za svog anđela, oporavi se fizički i psihički pa se opet brzo vrati na ovu temu kao sretna trudnica!  :Love:

----------


## MalaMa

vatra jako mi je žao  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## bugaboo

Draga Vatra neizmjerno mi je zao :Sad:

----------


## alma_itd

*Vatra* :Love:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lasta

Vatra bas mi je zao...drzi se draga.

----------


## anddu

Vatro draga naša hrabrice, riječi su suvišne  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sretna 1506

Pretužna sam.stvarno sam se nadala da će dobro završiti.Draga izdrži bol jer si ti prejaka žena i Bog će ti vratiti.

----------


## dino84

Draga naša hrabra vatra, nemam riječi. Jako mi je žao. Drži se.

----------


## kiki30

draga vatra,jako mi je žao...nemam riječi..  :Sad:  drži mi se...  :Love:

----------


## sara10

Draga *vatra* pratila sam te od početka i stvarno sam vjerovala da će sve ispast dobro, jako, jako mi je žao, nema se tu šta pametno reći, bol je velika, al dat će Bog da opet dođeš na ovu temu.

----------


## ljube

Jako mi je žao Vatro.  :Sad:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Vatra hrabrice nasa, ne postoje rijeci utjehe.. Iskreno mi je zao  :Love:

----------


## Blekonja

pa ne mogu vjerovati, vatra draga tako mi je žao, iskreno, baš si me rastužila  :Heart:  :Love:

----------


## mima235

Vatra jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## Muma

Prije dosta vremena dobila sam jednu prekrasnu mirisnu svjećicu od prijateljice... miriši ko ni jedna do sad koju sam imala. Prvi put je gorjela kad je njena bebica u buši postala anđeo, i od tad gori za anđelčiće. Gorit će i danas ponovno. Svim mamama koje su morale iskusiti tu bol (i tatama) šaljem bezbroj zagrljaja...s vama sam i vašim anđelčićima.  :Heart:

----------


## Konfuzija

Svi su se, pa i ja, nadali da će Vatrina priča ipak imati sretan kraj. Virila sam ovamo svaki dan i navijala za njih dvoje... U ovakvim trenucima ne znam što reći, tek se nadam da će im ovo bolno iskustvo uliti novu snagu, a bebica naći svoj mir, na nekom boljem mjestu..

----------


## mravak

> Svi su se, pa i ja, nadali da će Vatrina priča ipak imati sretan kraj. Virila sam ovamo svaki dan i navijala za njih dvoje... U ovakvim trenucima ne znam što reći, tek se nadam da će im ovo bolno iskustvo uliti novu snagu, a bebica naći svoj mir, na nekom boljem mjestu..


potpisujem... vatra jako mi je žao.....

----------


## mare41

> Svi su se, pa i ja, nadali da će Vatrina priča ipak imati sretan kraj. Virila sam ovamo svaki dan i navijala za njih dvoje... U ovakvim trenucima ne znam što reći, tek se nadam da će im ovo bolno iskustvo uliti novu snagu, a bebica naći svoj mir, na nekom boljem mjestu..


X grlim te

----------


## Sonja29

drzi se draga! grlimo....

----------


## jejja

i ja se javljam se ne prelijepim vijestima ,16dnt - izljev smedje krvi, na uz se vidi gestacijska ali ne i plod, kaze dr da je jos rano i da bi mogao bit vidljiv uskoro, cini mu se da je nesto unutra ali presitno da bi garantirao.. uglavnom nema aktivnog krvarenja, kaze krv stara mozda i 7 dana .. mirovanje a u ponedjeljak i onako idem javiti se na humanu.. kaze da se jako lijepo i duboko ukopao i nadam se da ce ipak ostati s nama.. nakon onako lijepe bete u srijedu ovo mi je takav šok da ne mogu opisat..

----------


## tigrical

jejja, krv je stara. Igra zivaca, znam ali samo lagano do pon., odnosno do uzv.

----------


## nina32

Vatra, tek sad vidim ove ružne vijesti i ne mogu doći k sebi.Jako, jako mi je žao.Grlim.

----------


## Inesz

riječi su suvišne... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sybylle

Jeja, puno nas ovdje je u nekoj fazi imalo neko krvarenje koje se nije razvilo u neki veći problem, pa se nadam da će tako biti i kod tebe. Nadam se da se do sad već smirilo pa će ti biti lakše čekati sljedeći pregled. Držim fige!  :fige:

----------


## vatra86

Drage moje, evo da vam se javim da se i dalje dobro drzim... nisam se stigla ni posteno naplakati, ima vreemena, fizicki sam dobro, ucim hodati, sjediti i jesti, po stepenicama mi je tesko..misici su mi totalno atrofirali, a sva me zdjelica boli sto je normalno nakon "poroda"...
Hvala vam na rijecima utjehe, stvarno ste the best..ne znam sta bi bez vas... svracat cu ja na ovu temu i veseliti se svakoj od vas koja objavi lijepu vijest... Jako vas volim!!!!

----------


## saan

Vatrice... Grlim jako! 
I divim ti se do neba,  čuvaj se<3

----------


## tina29

> Vatrice... Grlim jako! 
> I divim ti se do neba,  čuvaj se<3


ogroman potpis na ovo!!! *vatra* grlim!

----------


## Sandra1971

Draga *Vatra86* tek sad sam pročitala ove tužne vijesti.... Jako, jako mi je žao  :Love: 
*jejja*  :fige:

----------


## mostarka86

Draga Vatra, riječi utjehe nemam, samo jako grlim  :Love:

----------


## jejja

Vatra drzi se draga  :Heart: 

Ja opet smedjarim  :Sad:  nije mi jasno uopce sta se desava.. nemam bolove nikakve, nista samo taj svijetlo smedjkasti iscjedak .. uzasno me strah..

----------


## Mali Mimi

vatra strašno mi je žao :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Muma

*vatra* puse šaljem! Nakon takve borbe, treba vremena za fizički i psihički oporavak.  :Love:  Drži se! 
*jejja* nadam se da miruješ, iako vjerujem da je sve u redu ako je doktor rekao da je krv stara. 
Moj mali i ja odmaramo a tatica nas poslužuje. Doma je tako lijepo  :Smile: 
Puse okruglicama!

----------


## nina70

Draga *Vatrice*, tako mi je žao. Tek sam sad vidjela i evo zapalila jednu svjećicu za vašeg malog anđelića. Ah tugi nikad kraja! Drži se draga i čim se malo oporaviš od srca ti želim novu lijepu trudnoću i zdravu veselu bebicu. Šaljem vam ogromni zagrljaj  :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

jejja, lezi i izdrži do sutra, nekako mi se čini bolje kad te MPO dr. pregleda. Tješi me što je krv stara! Ali od čega, implantacije, hematoma?

----------


## jejja

To i mene brine, hematom nije ovaj na hitnoj vidio, kao ni neku cistu ili nesto, sad dal me tjesi sto neke jace bolove nemam i da i ne.. valjda ce me sutra htjet pregledat na humanoj, nekako bi i ja bila mirnija da mi potvrde da je jos uvijek sve ok.. ako treba naglavacke cu se postavit sljedecih 32-35 tjedana..samo da bude ok .

----------


## željkica

> Vatra drzi se draga 
> 
> Ja opet smedjarim  nije mi jasno uopce sta se desava.. nemam bolove nikakve, nista samo taj svijetlo smedjkasti iscjedak .. uzasno me strah..


jejja ne biri(znam lako je reć sad kad sam to prošla) i ja sam na početku smeđarila i užasno sam bila pripadnuta, to ti pucaju kapilarice i zato smeđariš i zaostala krv od pukcije,tako je meni dr reka,malo više miruj i bit će sve ok!

----------


## jejja

Ma vjerojatno ce bit ok, samo eto mozak i strah rade svoje.. nije bilo punkcije, ovo je nakon fet-a, bez ovulacije i bez punkcije.. hvala cure..

----------


## lasta

Jejja i ja sam krvarila nakon fet-a. Mozda je samo implantacijsko.

----------


## Konfuzija

Jejja, ja bih na prste jedne ruke nabrojala ivf trudnice koje nisu krvarile ili smeđarile.
Vjerojatno ima veze s hormonima kojima smo nafilane.

----------


## Bluebella

*vatra*, drago mi je da si doma, čuvaj se dok se ne opraviš, daj si vremena da rane zacijele a onda u nove pobjede.  :Love: 

*muma* nek te dragi mazi i pazi  :Smile:  i moj mene služi cijelo vrijeme. od trubha ne mogu više ništa. on i kuha i usisava i sprema i ide na plac... sve što treba. 

*jejja*  :fige:  sutra za betu i nadam se da će smeđarenje proći. kao što konfuzija kaže, jako puno ovdje nas je imalo sličan problem.

----------


## Vrci

Jejja drzim fige da je sve ok. Da,rijetko koja tu ima tu hvaljenu skolsku trudnocu,cini mi se da se vecina nas sretne prije ili poslije s nekim problemom. Eto ja nisam brljavila,al zato sad lezim.

----------


## Ginger

vatra grlim te draga

jejja ~~~~~~~ nadam se da ce ti biti kao vecini nas-sve ok (ja sam u prve dvije t cesto i dugo krvarila i smedjarila)

cure na mirovanju- drzte se, znam kak vam je

----------


## Ginger

Bbella jesi spremna?

----------


## željkica

*vatra*  :Love: 
*jejja* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude uredu!

ja mislim da još uvijek mogu sve pa se nakon pola sata umorim kao da sam kopala cjeli dan! :Laughing:

----------


## Bluebella

> Bbella jesi spremna?


jesam i jedva čekam naš prvi susret i upoznavanje  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

> jesam i jedva čekam naš prvi susret i upoznavanje


a psihički?

----------


## Bluebella

> a psihički?


i psihički  :Smile:  zaista jedva čekam i baš se veselim. nemam straha ni od poroda ni dojenja ni ničega... kak bi iskusnjare rekle "to je zato što ne znaš što te čeka"... 
al što god da me čekalo, moj mali smotuljak će mi dati snage  :Grin: 

kakvo je stanje kod tebe? ti si odmah na redu iza mene i leptirice.

----------


## butterfly101

Bbella ovo kao da  vidim sebe...samo da nas panika ne ulovi u radjaoni... mene pere veliko nestrpljenje,jedva cekam... dali vjezbas disanje,pitam ker ka sam jednom samo!?

E ja mislim da cu perije ternmina,neznam zasto.

----------


## Bluebella

> Bbella ovo kao da  vidim sebe...samo da nas panika ne ulovi u radjaoni... mene pere veliko nestrpljenje,jedva cekam... dali vjezbas disanje,pitam ker ka sam jednom samo!?


ne vježbam, smješno mi je to disanje... idem baš na you tube vidjeti kako disati. vele mi cure koje su rodile u bolnici gdje ću i ja da babice pokažu kad dođeš.... 
s obzirom na epiduralnu ne znam koliko će mi i trebati.... ok, nije epiduralna svemoguća.... al budem se snašla  :Grin:

----------


## željkica

ja sam uglavnom sve spremila za bebača a kroz ovaj tjedan ću i sebe opremit odnosno sve šta trebam nosit u rodilište, al psihički nisam nikako baš me strah evo i sad kad pišem o tome nervoza me hvata.i baš idem sama sebi na živce,a neznam...........

----------


## Muma

Ja istražujem i disanje, i porod i dojenje...svašta. Strah me, ali ne paničarim baš zbog toga "jer ne znam što me čeka"...kako mogu zamisliti najjaču bol? Nikako. Jedino me strah prijevremenog poroda, drugo ništa.

----------


## Bluebella

> ja sam uglavnom sve spremila za bebača a kroz ovaj tjedan ću i sebe opremit odnosno sve šta trebam nosit u rodilište, al psihički nisam nikako baš me strah evo i sad kad pišem o tome nervoza me hvata.i baš idem sama sebi na živce,a neznam...........


budeš se već smirila do termina. mora nekako van, svi smo  :Smile:  
odvrti si neki lijepi film u glavi o porodu svog malog frajera i drži se toga, pa makar znaš da neće ispasti točno tako. nedaj da te zastraše priče, ima jako puno lijepih priča, ali ljudi su skloni više pročati o negativnim iskustvima.

----------


## beilana

Muma i cure ja se samo sjecam da je bolilo ko vrag i gore al kakva je to tocno bol bila vise se ne sjecam. Doduse, sad mi se cini da i nije tak strasnno kak sam tad misla. Al kak god tesko izgledalo jedno je bitno: PROCI CE  ne traje vjecno. Ak vam ponude hodanje, hodajte, ak vam ponude pilates loptu, hopsajte. Meni je recimo tak bilo lakse podnijet trudove al mi nisu dali ni jedno ni drugo jer otkucaji nisu bili dobri.samo na desnom boku su bili dobri. Al kaze moja mama-ak te koja trudnica pita el boli kazi ne boli da ju ne uplasis. Tak da , cure, iskreno, porod ne boli  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

mene strah reprize proslog vbac-a  :Sad: 
nadam se ce ovaj put biti bolje
disanje je jaaaako vazno, al nit sam vjezbala, nit mi je tko pokazao...doslo je samo od sebe
a da boli-boli ko sam vrag, al onog trenutka kad beba izadje-ko da nista nije ni bilo, stvarno
I da, mislim da nema sanse da vas ulovi panika kad krene, nemas vremena za to  :Smile: 

Zelim nam svima brze i lake porode!

----------


## Muma

Činjenica je da možemo mi čitati o porodu od jutra do sutra, nafilat se s informacijama, ali nitko ne zna što nas čeka kad ustvari porod krene. Ja čitam dosta temu o fiziološkom porodu (koliko sam shvatila, i ti *Ginger*) i nekako mi je lakše što više shvaćam sam proces rađanja, prirodu tog čina i ženskog tijela itd itd... a opet, sretno nam svima kad to sve krene  :pivo:

----------


## butterfly101

Kad smo vec kod boli...boli ludo,ali koliko ta najjaca bol traje, 10-15min?  :gaah:

----------


## Muma

*butterfly* sve je to individualno, ali koliko sam ja shvatila, najviše boli otvaranje od 7-10cm a to "kao" traje 45min-1.5h...e sad, sve smo mi različite...a to je samo neka statistika  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## butterfly101

Bbella a sto se tice you tuba nebi ti preporucila da ides trazit,ja sam isto prije nekih mj.dana trazila tehnike disanja i zalutala na porod....samo cu reci da nisam tu noc spavala jer mi se taj film stalno vrtio u glavi....ne samo tu noc nego kasnije jos danima ali manjim intenzitetom....kao sto se kaze,zamisli ti sebi lijep,brz i podnosljiv porod pa kako bude, mrve nase moraju van.

----------


## butterfly101

Mi smo jake zene,sve sta smo prosle da dodjemo do nasih srecica, sta je za nas jos malo zaskripit zubima  :Grin:

----------


## Bluebella

> Bbella a sto se tice you tuba nebi ti preporucila da ides trazit,ja sam isto prije nekih mj.dana trazila tehnike disanja i zalutala na porod....samo cu reci da nisam tu noc spavala jer mi se taj film stalno vrtio u glavi....ne samo tu noc nego kasnije jos danima ali manjim intenzitetom....kao sto se kaze,zamisli ti sebi lijep,brz i podnosljiv porod pa kako bude, mrve nase moraju van.


pogledala sam jedan filmić i odustala... neda mi se  :Laughing:  
ma uopće mi se ne razmišlja o porodu... samo o bebanu i trenutku kad dođemo doma. 
bit će ovo moj prvi boravak u bolnici.... samo da napomenem da sam prvo vađenje krvi u životu imala kad sam krenula u mpo vode, bilo je za hepatitis i hiv. do tada me ni bolnice ni labovi nisu vidjeli...
nisam baš stava "sve to zaboraviš" jer da se zaboravi nebi se pričalo o tome, a usotalom, svaku bol zaboraviš kad prođe tak da.. bit će kak bude. 

btw.. nije mi jasno, kak netko može staviti video s poroda na youtube, to je nešto tako intimno....

----------


## snupi

prvo bi pozdravila vatru i moram reci da joj se divim na svemu sto je prosla i smatram da je jako hrabra osoba, mene bi totalno slomilo!ja ne smatram da je porod strasan uostalom , ne bi zavrsila za doulu  a nase tijelo je programirano da rodi. Samo  bez strahova jer time si samo dodatno  pogorsavate situaciju!

----------


## Ginger

> Kad smo vec kod boli...boli ludo,ali koliko ta najjaca bol traje, 10-15min?


 :Laughing:  da bar
Ja sam od 13-17 h padala u nesvjest
Al mislim da je to bila posljedica prejakog dripa = neprirodni trudovi, gotovo bez pauza kakve bi trebale biti
Uvjerena sam, da me nisu toliko forsirali, da bi bilo lakse

Bbella mozes traziti epiduralnu unaprijed?
Razmisljala sam i o tome, al koliko sam shvatila nije bas preporucljiva nakon carskog, a kod nas i ne mozes traziti unaprijed

Muma, je, citam i nadam se takvom porodu
I nekako se nadam da ce mi prethodno iskustvo i sve procitano kolko-tolko pomoci u najzescim trenucima

Ovaj put i ja jedva cekam upoznati svoju malu ljepoticu
U prethodnim trudnocama mi je taj trenutak odvajanja nekaki tesko padao - uzivala sam u tome da su samo moje i uvijek uz mene (luda sebicna baba, znam)
I sad uzivam dok me lupka, zelim naravno da smo sto duze 2u1, al sam nestrpljiva vidjeti je, prisloniti na prsa, pomirisati je i poljubiti  :Smile: 
A i seke su nestrpljive

----------


## Bluebella

> Bbella mozes traziti epiduralnu unaprijed?
> Razmisljala sam i o tome, al koliko sam shvatila nije bas preporucljiva nakon carskog, a kod nas i ne mozes traziti unaprijed


već sam ju dogovorila sa doktoricom koja mi vodi trudnoću, tak da to nije upitno. samo se nadam da neće biti prekasno ili tako nešto.





> Ovaj put i ja jedva cekam upoznati svoju malu ljepoticu
> U prethodnim trudnocama mi je taj trenutak odvajanja nekaki tesko padao - uzivala sam u tome da su samo moje i uvijek uz mene (luda sebicna baba, znam)
> I sad uzivam dok me lupka, zelim naravno da smo sto duze 2u1, al sam nestrpljiva vidjeti je, prisloniti na prsa, pomirisati je i poljubiti 
> A i seke su nestrpljive


meni je sad već lagano dosta trudnoće, lupkanja više nisu ni najmanje ugodna, kao ni jaki pritisak na mjehur, ja bi da malac ide van. želim se vratiti u svoju staru odjeću, normalno se kretati i sl. želim grliti svog miša i želim da je pored mene. ponekad si kažem kak me nije strah ni poroda ni boli ni ničega samo nek ide van  :Smile:  i nek bude sve ok... valjda sam i zato smirena po pitanju poroda.

----------


## Muma

*Bluebella* ja bih rekla da si ti i više nego spremna za izlazak Maksića. Ja postajem nestrpljiva, lupanja su više postala nelagodnija vrpoljenja...ali svejedno još uživam u druženju s njim i volim svoju bušu. Jest da postaje teže, ne mogu biti više od 15 minuta na nogama (bolnički doprinos također)...ali još se moram družiti s njim 2u1.  :Smile: 
*butterfly* jesmo mi to zajedno gledale you tube?  :Laughing:  I ja sam s vježba disanja završila na scenama poroda, nakon pogledane 2 akcije shvatila sam da je vrijeme za gašenje you tubea jer su me dotični mišići boljeli od stiskanja (ali ne baš usmjerenog za izgon nego kontra)  :Laughing:

----------


## vatra86

Ma cure..ja sam se na praksi nagledala poroda i poroda + bila u radjaoni gdje sam se I naslusala + umirivala cure koje sam otpratila u radjaonu...nije to nis strasno, boli da,izdrzljivo da, nista ne morate uciti unaprijed samo slusajte babice, vjerujte mi one znaju koliko vas boli i imaju puno iskustva... sada razmisljajte kako cete se uskoro druziti sa svojim smotuljcima a kad.dodjete u radjaonu necete razmisljati o strahu, disanju, kako cete vi to...e i vrijeme bas brzo prolazi dok traje porod...ja sam nazalost prosla porod ali kazu to nije ni priblizno onome kako ce.biti kad dodjem roditi u terminu zdravo i zivo dijete...
Ne mogu bez ove teme.... 
Jejja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve super!
 :Kiss:

----------


## 123beba

Ja vam svima želim što brži i bezbolniji porod... Da i mame i mrvice budu odlično, da se brzo oporavite i mazite sa svojim srećicama!!!! 
I nemojte se bojati... Tako vam samo može biti teže. Mislite samo na to da dobro prodisete svaki trud pa da i vi i beba imate dosta kisika i to je to... Slušajte babicu i sretno!!!!

----------


## jejja

Vatra  :Heart:  zmajcek moj, vratit ces se ti na ovu temu i to u puno ljepsem tonu ..

----------


## 123beba

Vatra draga, tek sad vidim...jako mi je žao... Želim ti što brži povratak na ovu temu i da na njoj docekas živu, zdravu i veselu mrvicu!

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi

Vatro, mila naša hrabrice  :Shy kiss:

----------


## milasova8

Dosla sam vam pozeljeti porod poput mog- brz,jednostavan i relativno bezbolan..
Nisam se uopce bojala poroda,niti boli..eto,tako i vi,ne bojte se jer nema nista ljepse od toga..neopisivo

Vatrica,grlim te..bravo za stav

----------


## milasova8

Jejja,drzim fige da sve bude ok..
Ja sam uzasno krvarila do 14tt,a evo sad frajercic preslatko spava..
Vjerujem da ces imati isti ishod

----------


## cranky

Ajme *Vatrice*  :Crying or Very sad:  sad sam tek vidjela  :Crying or Very sad:  A šta da ti kažem kad je sve već rečeno. Svaka ti čast na snazi i duhu! Samo tako nastavi i brzo ćeš ti nazad na ovu temu, ali ovaj put mirno i do kraja  :Wink: 

*jejja* sad si već sigurno na humanoj. Mislim na tebe i tvoju mrvu!

Sretno svima do kraja!

----------


## Ginger

vatrice  :Love: 
jejja javi sto si ti rekli

----------


## Mury

Vatra  :Love: ..i potpisujem. Sto se poroda tice,ja sam prije 2 iza ponoci zavrsila u radaoni,ujutro oko 9 mi dali drip,da kao manje i krace se mucim...a svoje andele rodila tek u 15i35 i 15i50....a ta fizicka bol je nista naspram one boli duse,dok sam bila u boksu,u boksu do mog je rodilo 5 zena zivu i zdravu djecu,u njih je to islo kao na traci,a ja sam se vise od 6 sati mucila pod dripom i  prejakim trudovima...ali kazem,nista je ta bol,najveca bol bi bila kad bi u boksu do mene zaplakala tek rodena beba,MM i ja smo rucali kao junci,taj vam osjecaj ne mogu opisat,to je najgora bol koju sam dozivjela,razdire cijelo tijelo..zato glavu gore,necete ni misliti na fizicku bol,mislite samo koja vas  nagrada,blagoslov i sreca cekaju  :Zaljubljen:  
e da,i ja po cijele dane virkam na ovu temu,eh  :Smile: 
Cure sretno,jos malo i mazit cete svoje srecice!!!

----------


## Muma

*Mury*, *vatra* grlim vas do neba i natrag, dođite nam brzo natrag na temu s prekrasnim vijestima! 
*jejja*  :fige:

----------


## beilana

Bas me nasmijalo ovih 10-15min boli. Od 9 do 15 bez stanke i islo mi je vrijeme sporo. Al takva bol je i kod mene vjerojatno posljedica dripa

----------


## Vrci

Kako god bilo, beba mora van  :Laughing:

----------


## Argente

Drage moje, svima želim porod suprotan mojem  :Grin: 
Ako vas pogodi indukcija- tražite epiduralnu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Kad smo vec kod boli...boli ludo,ali koliko ta najjaca bol traje, 10-15min?


Eh da je tako bio bi junak svako :Laughing: 
Slažem se s Argente ako se to odugovlači i dobijete drip i ostale blagodati tražite epiduralnu

----------


## beilana

Ja sam isla na inducirni i iskreno vise me strah epiduralne nego ponovne indukcije.

----------


## jejja

Ipak sam bila kod svoje hzzo gin jer na humanoj je ludnica pa me nije imao tko pregledat a ja procurila svezu krv.. i ipak je hematom, dosta velik pa je cudno da ga u petak na hitnoj nisu vidjeli.. nema ni moja gin bas naj ultrazvuk ali dobro je vidjela. Smjesten je ispod g.v.ali se jos ne vidi gdje se ulovila posteljica pa ne zna ni koliko jako je opasan.. strogo mirovanje, iduci tjedan kontrola imamo i zumanjcanu  vrecicu danas i dr.se cini da je vidjela sjenu malu od embrija al nije htjela 100% tvrdit.. nadam se da ce taj hematom ipak stat curit i da ce nestat cim prije..
Hvala sto mislite na mene cure  :Heart:  sad samo moramo bit jaki do iduceg pregleda...

----------


## Vrci

jejja, sad barem znaš što je... Za posteljicu ti je mislim još ful rano, ali bitno da je hematom ispod gv. Sad se i ti zalijepi za krevet kao i dosta nas...
Kad ti je idući pregled?

----------


## jejja

I zalijepila sam se, ne mrdam, strah me i na wc otic.. imam lagane grceve jel to normalno?? Iduci pregled je za 8 dana..

----------


## Mali Mimi

jejja i ja sam imala lagane grčeve na početku t. to je normalno, lezi i miruj nemaš šta drugo do idućeg UZV-a
beilana zašto ti je epi. bila gora od indukcije?

----------


## Muma

*jejja* kažu da ako je hematom ispod ploda, ili u tvom slučaju gv, onda nema previše straha za plod. Ti miruj, ali samo pozitiva  :Love: 
Mi u Vž ne možemo samo tak tražiti epiduralnu, već su spomenuli na tečaju (onaj jedini put kad sam bila  :Laughing: ) da se epiduralna daje u cca 3% slučajeva...kao nema dostupnog anesteziologa (osim ako je hitno)  :Predaja:

----------


## butterfly101

> Bas me nasmijalo ovih 10-15min boli. Od 9 do 15 bez stanke i islo mi je vrijeme sporo. Al takva bol je i kod mene vjerojatno posljedica dripa





> Eh da je tako bio bi junak svako
> Slažem se s Argente ako se to odugovlači i dobijete drip i ostale blagodati tražite epiduralnu


..hehe, baš mislim pozitivno, ha !!!!


*jejja*  bit će sve ok, samo se ne mrdaj s kauča  :psiholog: , pusti da te svi maze i paze 
*vatra*stvarno si carica, neznam di crpis svu tu energiju....želim brz oporavak i povratak na ovu temu sa puno lijepih vijesti  :Love:

----------


## tigrical

jejja evo cure ponavljaju ono što sam ti rekla. Neka iscuri taj hematom i neka je ispod ploda. Priljubi se uz krevet/kauč i neka ti dragi nosi one fine sendviče i čokoladu... Kiss!

Mi ušli u 19 tt :Yes:

----------


## jejja

Pa .na UZ djeluje  da je ispod, ali s obzirom da se ne vidi di se drzi posteljica... Nego, evo lezim ne mrdam ,eventualno se na bok okrenem i svejedno krvari  :Sad:  tocno osjetim kad curne van.. ustanem se samo piskiti i to kad mi je vec krajnje vrijeme.. jel normalno da se on bas toliko cijedi i dok mirujem?? Popila sam magnezij i normabel.ali ti grcici jos uvijek drze..

----------


## tonkica

Jejja draga meni je prijateljica lezala zbog hematoma i takodjer joj je curilo i to baš svjeza krv, i da imala je grceve, on treba iscuriti bitno da znas da je do njega, znam da ti nije lako, bit ce sve u redu, samo miruj.

----------


## tonkica

Tigrical ja i ti smo skroz blizu s tjednima meni u petak 19 tt, kad ti je pregled, e jeli sad svaki dan osjetis deckica, ja se trudim osjetit svoju curicu pa mislim da nekad umisljam da je osjetim, a ko zna, kad neznam taj osjecaj

----------


## Bluebella

> Pa .na UZ djeluje  da je ispod, ali s obzirom da se ne vidi di se drzi posteljica... Nego, evo lezim ne mrdam ,eventualno se na bok okrenem i svejedno krvari  tocno osjetim kad curne van.. ustanem se samo piskiti i to kad mi je vec krajnje vrijeme.. jel normalno da se on bas toliko cijedi i dok mirujem?? Popila sam magnezij i normabel.ali ti grcici jos uvijek drze..


meni je curkalo od 7tt do 14tt. jedino što možeš je mirovati i čekati slijedeći uzv.
kod mene je hematom bio na suprotnoj strani od posteljice ali se proširio i došao skroz do posteljice i tu je na sreću stao. kod tebe je dobro što je ispod GV pa nek iscuri van i nek se ne vrača više....

----------


## sybylle

Jejja, ja sam tjednima imala grčeve kao pred mengu-rečeno mi je da je to zbog širenja maternice, tako da su grčevi normalna pojava. Odmaraj i probaj ne živcirati se  :Love:

----------


## jejja

Hvala puno cure  :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

> Tigrical ja i ti smo skroz blizu s tjednima meni u petak 19 tt, kad ti je pregled, e jeli sad svaki dan osjetis deckica, ja se trudim osjetit svoju curicu pa mislim da nekad umisljam da je osjetim, a ko zna, kad neznam taj osjecaj


Blizu smo da, ja sam danas točno 19+0. Slijedeći pregled mi je 13.11. Ne osjetim ga svaki dan. Osjetila sam ga prošli tjedan dva dana za redom i bila sigurna da je to-TO! Sad već par dana ništa. Mislim, osjetim ja svašta...crijeva, puls, kruljenje ali nije to isto, ono je bilo baš kako su cure opisivale. Ne brinem se što ga ne osjetim češće jer znam da je rano za svakodnevne udarce a imam i baby watcher pa ga čujem, mirnija sam.

jejja, mirovanje je bitno iz drugih razloga a ne zbog ne krvarenja, mora hematom iscurit. Krvarit ćeš dok se on ne ocijedi.

----------


## corinaII

porod- iskreno je malo me je strah ali ne boli nego hoče li biti sve u redu. kažu svi da porod boli jako ali ta bol prestane i kasnije je zaboraviš. Iskreno ja mislim da je mene više bolilo ovih 8 godina moje borbe s neplodnošču. Dvije vanmaterične( jedva ostala živa) i 7 negativnih beta.... iščekivanje slijedečeg postupka....isplakanih suza kad bi saznala da su mi prijateljice trudne( eh mrzila sam sebe što sam ljubomorna).... svaki početak godine imala sam samo jednu želju...postati mama....evo me sada još malo mi je ostalo ravno 10tjedana i eto jedino mi je na pameti da se moja princeza rodi živa i zdrava.... a porod ehhh mislim da j e to mala žrtva sa veliku sreću koja nas čeka.

----------


## lberc

ja se moram malo pohvaliti da smo danas bili na prvom,kak je dr A. objašnjaval stažistici,prvom trudničkom ultrazvuku..imamo bebicu od 2,8 mm i dr je rekal da nam kuca srčeko...ja sam još u šoku,strahu,sreći, ni sama ne znam kak se osjećam i znam da je to samo jedna stepenica bliže do cilja,ali nadamo se.imamo i jedan mali hematom,ali veli dr da je to možda ona bebica kaj je odustala..bumo vidli.
jejjla,ak imaš hematom bolje da krvariš,meni je dr rekal da onda hematom ode a meni kak niš ne krvarim,mogal bi počet rasti i smetat bebici.

----------


## corinaII

Iberc bravo  :Very Happy:  za  :Heart:

----------


## Muma

*corinaII*  :Shy kiss:  upravo tako! Moj back-up plan je u tim bolnim trenucima sjetiti se svega toga, to mora biti jedan psihički "voltarenček"
*lberc* čestitke od srca! Sad se zadrži s nama i trudničkim vibrama za dalje  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

muma  :Heart:

----------


## željkica

*Iberc*  :Klap:  na srcu i dobronamdošla na druženje ,ti i jejja ste sad najmlađe trudnice,ako se ne varam!?

šta se tiče poroda najsmješnije mi je ono da bol traje 15 min ha ha  :Laughing:  ,mene je strah jer znam šta me čeka a i velika sam kukavica i paničarka i svjesna sam da sebi samo radim gore i samu sebe bi  :oklagija:  al kad je to jače od mene!a baš sam dosadna samo kukam!

----------


## Vrci

lberc cestitam, treba nam tu puno novih trudnica da zamijene nove mame  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

ha,ha,najmlađa,al stara koka  :Laughing: ,još malo pa budem 39+

----------


## Muma

*željkica* pa sve smo tu da jedan dan paničarimo a drugi dan hrabro tješimo sve ostale. Ja sam ziher da neću dočekati termin pa sve mislim da ću se zgurati ispred tebe   :scared:

----------


## željkica

vi sve meni djelujete tako hrabre i spremne!

iberc,ha ha stara koka,ma nema veze glavno da si trudna!

----------


## tigrical

lberc, cestitam! Eto, ovdje si najmladja!

----------


## Zima77

Čestitke iberc i jeji i dobro došle neka nas je sto vise,,,,

----------


## Bluebella

Iberc dobrodošla na ovaj pdf i uživaj dok si "najmlađa" tu  :Smile:  baš nam je zafalilo novih trudnica jer sve polako postaju mame..

ja sam upravo pojela kilu i pol mandarina, bile su tak fine i sad imam filing da sam ko  :balon:

----------


## linalena

jejja i lberc velika dobrodošlica 
i neka vam ti hematomi brzo prođu
a molit ću lijepo ja sam ovdje najstarija

----------


## nov@

Evo capuccino za dobro jutro  :Coffee: 
*jejja i lberc* dobrodošle!

Koja kišurina vani plušti, opet ništa od šetnje, joj kak nevolim te dane kad smo stalno u kući, pa bude hladno, pa moram puno papati (a kroz par dana idem raditi oggt, nebi bilo pametno trpati se bezveze nečim kaj večinom ne radim)

Kak dani lete, jelda? Na početku trudnoće (a i u postupcima)vrijeme tak sporo ide, a sad kad pogledam malo, više ni ne gledam toliko na kalendar, ne crtam dane na kalendaru, nekako se to posloži...uživam u trudnoći...i jedva čekam 2.mjesec  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Vrci

Jutro, meni lakse lezati kad vani pljusti

Ja i dalje skoro pa krizam dane, da nisam na mirovanju bilo bi puuuno lakse. Ovak nema opustanja  :Sad:

----------


## corinaII

Dobrooo jutro drage moje...evo ja jutros po najvećem prolomu obalaka( ee rekla bi moja prijateljica dupli prolom oblaka  :Laughing: ) išla vaditi kks i urin. Ludnica na cesti- vozila 30 cilo vrime.

----------


## Muma

> Jutro, meni lakse lezati kad vani pljusti


Jutro i potpisujem  :Smile: 
Sad idem dalje čitat o porodu  :Mad:  Eventualno si kakvu brzinsku kavicu skuham.
I da, našla sam grudnjak u ormaru koji sam kupila prije nekoliko godina napamet - preveliki (ok, valjda zbog dezena  :Laughing: ) i sad sam boobies taman smjestila u njega...eto, isplatilo se čuvati ga   :Grin:  i još zadnjih dana primjećujem bjelkaste tragove na bradavicama...bit će da se počela kuhati papica (nadam se)  :Dancing Fever: 
Ušuškajte se, pijte nešto toplo i mazite bušeke!

----------


## butterfly101

Dobro jutro cure,
Ibrec cestitam i dobro dosla , sjecam se onih prvih strahova,tako da te potpuno razumjem...ali to traje cijelu trudnocu

Zeljkice...jos malo pa ce nestrpljenje zamjenit strah od poroda, kao sto je Bluebella neki dan napisala,samo cekamo upoznati svoje frajerice koje smo toliko cekali,zagrliti ih,izljubiti i ne skidati pogled sa njih....

Cure koje danas zaokruzuju tjedan sretnooo

----------


## Vrci

Muma, ti imaš grudnjak dok ležiš doma? Ja sam od toga odustala, samo mi smeta. A nije da ih sad nekud vuče gravitacija  :Laughing:

----------


## Muma

> Muma, ti imaš grudnjak dok ležiš doma? Ja sam od toga odustala, samo mi smeta. A nije da ih sad nekud vuče gravitacija


Da, imam ga, paše mi u budnom stanju ali kroz noć no way. U biti, nosila sam ga u bolnici pa mi nije ni sinulo da se sad oslobodim.

----------


## Vrci

Ja bih možda trebala nabaviti neki bez žica, za to kad ležim. Ali ono, nemam kako  :Razz:  Trebam kupiti grudnjake za dojenje, ali ne znam koje veličine, mrzim to...

----------


## Muma

*Vrci* zato sam ja presretna jer sam našla ovaj, ima žice ali ježi ga, ne tiska, ne žulja... Planirala sam poslat mm po taj za dojenje ali ni ja ne znam kaj ću s veličinom, ne nosim grudnjake te vrste (bez ikakvih dodataka) pa nemam pojma ovak napamet..  :Sad: 

Cure, ne znam da li ste čitale smješne priče s poroda, zaaaakon je tema. Inače nisam baš tip da se smijem na svašta, ali ovo sam morala prestati nakon pola strane jer imam osjećaj da ću istisnut malca od smijeha (nadam se da griješim i da me bezveze strah  :facepalm: ). Trebam se toga sjetiti kad me ulovi depra.

----------


## jejja

jutro, hvala svima na dobrodoslici, ja se tu nekako provlacim jer se jos uvijek ne osjecam kao trudnica.. odbrojavam do iduceg tjedna kada bi trebala vidjeti i srceko malog eskima koji se bori da opstane uz ovaj hematom..  valjda se bojim veseliti i reci ''da, ja sam trudna''.. kada ste vi dobile u glavi taj klik i shvatile da je stvarno to to?

----------


## željkica

jejja,iskreno tek sad kad sam počela kupovat robicu i kako se bliži termin postajem svjesna da nam stiže čudo malo!
grudnjak -ja nemogu bez njega jedino po noći ga skinem jer nije baš da su mi male cicke majka priroda me obdarila , i da moram i ja kupit taj za dojenje samo neznam koji broj!

ja danas ulazim u 35 tt! :Cool:

----------


## snupi

dragice moje drage! Jejja i iberc dobro nam dosle! I ja moram u lov na grudnjak, svi su mi premali.ako koja nosi 85 B poklanjam svoj, javite ako koja treba pa mu ga posaljem, novi je ima etikete, bijele boje sa malo  ćipke - na mene vise  ne stane!

----------


## corinaII

muma ja čitam smješne situacije s poroda i umirem od smijeha  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Željkice aj baci oko i ti malo pa čete biti manje strah poroda....
Ah najjače mi je : drugi porod, pola dva u noći, trudovi na 5 minuta , u jednom od bezbroj odlazaka na wc skužim da mi je otišao čep i , budući idem na carski, da bi polako mogli krenut u bolnicu . idem buditi mm i tresem ga, zovem "B, ispao mi čep", a on me u bunilu pogleda i kaže "dobro, tražit ću ti ga ujutro" okrene se i zaspe. :Shock:  :Laughing: 

ali sinulo mu je za minutu.

----------


## linalena

> ne znam kaj ću s veličinom,
>  čitale smješne priče s poroda, zaaaakon je tema.


za prvo - pogledaj si na internetu kako se uzimaju mjere z agrudnjak pa se malo mjeri i pošalji muža i da eventualno uzme broj veći
drugo - deder daj link




> jutro, hvala svima na dobrodoslici, ja se tu nekako provlacim jer se jos uvijek ne osjecam kao trudnica.. odbrojavam do iduceg tjedna kada bi trebala vidjeti i srceko malog eskima koji se bori da opstane uz ovaj hematom..  valjda se bojim veseliti i reci ''da, ja sam trudna''.. kada ste vi dobile u glavi taj klik i shvatile da je stvarno to to?


evo tek danas, 21+6, kada sam vidla bebicu kako se miče a u isto vrijeme i osjetila udar izunutra

I tako curke moje, obavili 3D i presretni smo. bebo je u svim elementima kako treba, težina oko 440g. Plodne vode jako puno tako da je zato jako aktivan. Okrenut je prema dole, glavica nad mjehurom, kičma od pupka ulijevo a noge me bubaju po desnoj strani. Jedino me frka jer se na jednoj slici ukazala pupkovina oko vrata, nije stegnuta ali je okolo - kaže dok da nije za zabrinjavanje već da treba kontrolirati i da će to uz sve ostalo biti najvjerojatnije indikacija za carski. Gledali smo glavicu, usna je kako treba, imam predivnu fotku kičme iz koje izlaze rebra a o fotki jajčeka i pimpuleka da ne govorim. Baš se lijepo pohvalio. Nemamo lijepi portret jer je stalno držao rukice uz jednu stranu a i baš smo pogodili aktivno razdoblje. No naći će se neka za avatar. I da posteljica je i dalje sprijeda ali nije nisko i kaže da to nije sada više nikakav problem.

A opet sam i neizmjerno tužna jer ne dijelim podatke s Vatricom

----------


## Bluebella

jutro  :Smile: 
evo i mene u ovo kišno jutro.. doručak, sad kavica.
dragi otišao na posao sav bolestan, ubila ga temperatura noćas, nadam se da neće na mene  :Nope:  ne treba mi sad pred porod.
mene jutros u 7h probudili menstrulani grčevi, na trenutak me nervoza uhvatila jer ako se ne stišaju jedino mi rodilište ostaje kao opcija. al su prestali nakon sat vremena. mislim da je trenutak upoznavanja jako jako blizu  :Smile: 

jejja.... ja sam postala zaista svjesna da sam trudna tek u 33tt kad mi je doktorica rekla da je cerviks skračen i tanak te da svaki dan mogu roditi... do tada sam znala da sam trudna ali nekako mi se činilo kao da se to nekome drugome dešava.

kaj se grudnjaka tiće, ja sam za dojenje kupila u mulleru, frendice su mi rekle da su najudobniji, a i cijena im je super. uz onu njihovu knjižicu mislim da još ima neki popust. to sam tek kasnije vidjela.
po doma ne nosim grudnjak nego one rastezljive topiće (ima ih za kupiti u c&a) i super su mi. obučem njega, namažem trbuh i preko samo potkošuljica....

----------


## sybylle

Linalena, bravo za pregled i bebača!  :Smile: 
Iberc i Jeja, baš je lijepo da se broj trudnica ovdje malo povećao. A što se tiče tog klika u glavi, dogodio se kad sam ih vidjela kako se miču na uzv-u, a potpuno mi je "sjelo" otkako ih osjećam.

Meni je ovo jedan od onih dana kad mi je izuzetno drago što sam doma i ne moram na posao  :Grin: 

Idem naći te smiješne priče s poroda!

----------


## Vrci

Lina super za pregled  :Smile: 

Meni se jos javljaju trenuci kad mi nije jasno da je u trbuhu beba :D

----------


## željkica

*Bluebella* šta si kupila za bebača za izlazak iz rodilišta?

----------


## butterfly101

*jejja* meni nije odmah sjelo, valjda zbog toliko dugog išćekivanja i straha,tamo kad sam bila u 22tt na 4d sam polako postala svijesna da se nešto dešava,ali polako,mislim da mi je baš konkretno sjelo da sam trudna kad mi je trbuh postao toliko velik da se više nisam mogla normalno sagnut da obucem čarape!

*corina* hvala za malo smjeha na tu temu  :Laughing: 

*željkice*  :pivo:  :mama:  čestitam na 35 tt

grudnjak za dojenje kupila sam u h&m-u, baš mi je bio super, ima košarice i lijepo izgleda ispod majce, samo što su ga prerasle za cca dva tjedna  :Undecided: 

*Blueballa* aaaaa porod, ne još ,stisni noge i reci malenom da još malo nema van!

----------


## linalena

Bluebella ha bliži se upoznavanje, predivno. 

Je i meni paše da je kiša, jedino kaj je pes lud. Sinoć sam išla kasno s njime van pa smo sreli njegovu frendicu CC koja je taman na kraju tjeranja pa su se malo igrali, pa je dokazao da ne zna ševiti, zapravo ne zna niti dobru stranu pogoditi (ne bi im mi ni dali) ali poslije je bio lud, samo se ushodao po stanu. Nakraju smo mu dali plišanu igračku od Nere koju je naravno rastrgao za 3 min - pa smo zaključili da će igračke biti problem. A možda dijete bar rano nauči pospremiti za sobom da ne bi bilo odnjela maca/pes sa sobom.

----------


## butterfly101

mene skroz ulovilo ono "spremanje gnjezda" , sad vadim beštek iz ladica u kuhinji i sve perem ... bolje bi mi bilo da ležim i uživam  :Raspa:

----------


## Bluebella

> *Bluebella* šta si kupila za bebača za izlazak iz rodilišta?


za njega sam pripremila body-benkicu (onaj body što se kopča), plišana benkica (bez rukava) i majica, štramplice, kapica i skafander. ponijet ću sve pa budem vidjela ovisno o temperaturi vani što ću mu obući. ako bude toplo onda bez skafandera, samo dekica. 
sebi sam kupila haljinu i čizme, mora i mama biti dotjerana za izlazak  :Very Happy: 

*linalena* jel ti doktor rekao dali se ta pupčana može još "odmotati"?

----------


## Vrci

Ja imam za izlazak isto,osim stramplica. Cini mi se da mi je to suvisno. Imat ce carapice i dekicu,a nece dugo biti vani

----------


## linalena

BB rekao je da ne može reći ni da ni ne, jer kako beba ima sada puno mjesta može se gibati na sve strane i tako svakako ispasti. Dosta je to opušteno onako kao neka marama s prebačenim krajevima jedan preko drugog negdje u visini grudi bebača

----------


## Bluebella

> mene skroz ulovilo ono "spremanje gnjezda" , sad vadim beštek iz ladica u kuhinji i sve perem ... bolje bi mi bilo da ležim i uživam


i mene lovi to spremanje gnjezda ali je već sve spremno. nemam više šta spremati, samo pretumbavam stvari tek toliko da nešto radim  :Laughing: 
leptirice.... danas nam je ravno mjesec dana do termina  :Very Happy:

----------


## Muma

*linalena* evo linkić http://forum.roda.hr/threads/50570-S...acije-s-poroda
Onda ću vas čitati dalje, moram ići jesti, malac je tolko aktivan da me boli gornji dio maternice, potrošio nam je svu energiju od doručka  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## željkica

ja još nisam nemogu nać ništa baš lipo da me oduševi,vidila sam jednu tuticu u iane al nije bilo broja samo 62 mislim da je to veliko.

----------


## sybylle

Ove smiješne priče s poroda su predobre  :Laughing:

----------


## Muma

Joj *Bluebella* i *butterfly* uživajte još s bebicama u bušama, još malo i stižu  :Very Happy:  Tako sam vam svima zavidna (i Vrci isto, ziher sam  :Smile: )...kupujete, savijate gnijezda, čistite...uživam vas slušati. Ja bih voljela ali ne mogu preuzeti stvari u svoje ruke...mogu samo jadnog muža šibati svaki dan s tim kaj mora napraviti, skuhati, spremiti...a uz to bjesnim jer nikako da dođe stolar postavit ugradbeni ormar pa da možemo poslije sklopiti komodicu, kinderbet...pa pokupovat sitnice za bebu i bolnicu....sve čeka na stolara ...kakav će ječmenac dobiti! Zato se nadam da ću dočekati 12.mj da se mogu aktivirati jer ovisiti o drugima je  :gaah: 
*linalena* lijepo je čuti takve vijesti s pregleda, prekrasno. Koliko se sjećam, mališan sad ulazi u fazu istraživanja/pipkanja posteljice i svega oko sebe, pa držim fige da on pipkanjem makne tu pupčanu  :fige: 
*jejja* evo cure su ti sve rekle...teško je našim mozgićima prihvatiti da je borba s neplodnošću urodila plodom...ja ponekad još uvijek imam noćne more, škrgućem zubima...iskreno, ja još uvije ne vjerujem da ću biti mama  :Sad:  i evo, opet plačem...vražji hormoni.

----------


## Vrci

Muma,kuzim te  :Smile:  cak ne bi bio problem da sam samo zatvorena u kuci. Ali na kaucu je teze... no izdrzi se,dan po dan

----------


## tonkica

Linalena super za pregled, veselim se s tobom.
Ja sam vam jutros otisla do bolnice da me dr pogleda jer sam sinoć imala pritisak u zdjelici i malo me peklo, Dr pe pogledala i kaže da mi je malo sve nabijeno doli i pitala me želim li ostati u bolnici radi sebe da budem mirna a ja sam rekla da nebi ako nije potrebno, kaže jedino budem li imala jako pritisak da dodjem, dala mi je magnezij i vaginalete jer i dalje imam gljivice, i da opet krvnu sliku izvadim.
I sad ljepši dio pogledala me na ultrazvuk i vidila sam svoju bebicu i fala Bogu sve je u redu sad sam mirnija.
Danas mi je 18+3 tt a ultrazvuk pokazuje 19+2 tt, tjedan dana vise

----------


## lberc

linalena,tonkica super za preglede i nek je i dalje sve u redu

imam jedno pitanje,sutra idem svojoj dr jer mi je dr A. napisal da se javim sad svojoj dr koja me bude dalje vodila,imam samo još tri utrogestana pa sam danas zvala sestru da mi napiše recept,ali ga u našoj apoteci dobivaju tek sutra oko 12,izgleda da dobivaju samo po 2 kutije i to valjda samo ja podignem,pa nije nikakav problem kaj bum sutra uzela samo jednu tabletu kaj ne? mm mi htio otići u neku drugu apoteku,ali mi glupo da se vozika okolo zbog jedne tabletice,po mom mislim da to stvarno nema kaj štetit,pa to je ko jedna zaboravljena doza?

----------


## Bluebella

Drage moje, mene je ovih dana uhvatila inspiracija pa sam za jedan trudnički časopis na njihov facebook upit napisala "svoju priču o čarobnih 9mj". međutim moj dragi nije baš najsretniji da im to i pošaljem jer uz tekst ide puno ime i prezime i slika (mene kao trudnice) a on ne voli pričati o nepolodnosti jer ima stalno osječaj da je "zakazao" i teško mu je pala njegova dijagnoza. Sav tekst sam pisala sa svim  :Heart:  stoga sam ga odlučila objaviti vama da ne ostane samo još jedan word dokument u mom laptopu.
stavit ću copy paste teksta koji mi je bila namjera poslati u časopis. (još uvijek se nadam da će dragi predomisliti i reći _"pošalji im"_)

S obzirom da je ovo zadnji broj T&L koji čitam kao trudnica odlučila sam s vama podijeliti svoju priča o mojih čarobnih 9mj. Zaista su bili čarobni jer nakon tri godine iščekivanja plusića na testu i 4 postupka medicinski potpomognute oplodnje kad sam ga napokon ugledala mojoj sreći nije bilo kraja.  Zbog rigoroznog zakona u hrvatskoj koji je bio tad na snazi, odluka je bila da na postupke idemo u inozemstvo gdje je bilo dozvoljeno zamrzavanje embrija koji ostanu nakon svježeg ciklusa. Bio je nam je ovo četvrti pokušaj, treći u toj klinici, a drugi sa zamrznutim embrijima. Vratili smo dva embrija, jedan je po riječima biologice bio odličan, a drugi malo lošiji. Nismo puno očekivali, ali nada je ipak postojala.
9. dan nakon transfera embrija odlučila sam napraviti test na trudnoću iako je još uvijek bilo dosta rano (preporuka klinike je 16. dan nakon transfera embrija, ali tko može toliko čekati). Moj dragi je bio protiv testa tako rano jer sam uvijek završila u suzama, a taj dan smo išli na ručak kod njegovih pa nije htio da budem tužna. Potajice sam napravila test dok me on čekao u autu i bio je plus. Moj prvi plus u životu! Od sreće nisam mogla sebi doći pa sam po snijegu koji je padao u haljini i papučama trčala sa testom njemu u auto da mu pokažem.  Odlučila sam sutradan vaditi betu hcg da vidim kolika je i dali je zaista riječ o trudnoći, beta je bila 50 što je dosta nisko, ali nisam gubila nadu, bilo je bitno da se podupla za dva dana, odnosno da raste. Nalaz sam ponovila za tri dana i beta hcg je iznosila 174,5. To je bilo to, zaista sam trudna  :Smile: 
Odbrojavala sam dane do prvog uzv i prvih otkucaja srca koje sam vidjela u 6 tjednu trudnoće. Sve je bilo kako treba slijedećih par dana. A onda odjednom u 7 tjednu trudnoće samo  sam jako prokrvarila, bila sam na poslu tad, dragi je došao po mene i odvezao  doktoru koji mi je vodio trudnoću. Krvarenje je bilo jako i mislila sam da sam izgubila bebu, ali na uzv je malo srce i dalje kucalo. Uzrok krvarenja je bio hematom. Morala sam strogo mirovati, uzimati dodatni progesteron u obliku tableta i injekcija. Na daljnjim uzv-ima se pokazalo da hematomi rastu i da je trudnoća u opasnosti, oblina krvarenja su se nastavila, u terapiju smo još dodali injekcije fragmina s kojima me svaku večer moj dragi morao pikati u trbuh.  Ležala sam doma i mirovala i nadala se najboljem. Uz svakodnevne mučnine i promjene raspoloženja nije bilo lako ležati, pogotovo jer sam uvijek bila aktivna, voljela sam svoj uredski posao, uvijek dotjerana i našminkana, svaki dan druženja i kavice sa prijateljicama, odjednom sam se našla u krevetu u piđami od jutra do sutra. 
U to vrijeme sam imala neopisivu želju svako jutro jesti burek sa sirom i čokoladno mlijeko, pa bi ujutro kad se probudim tražila žrtvu koja će mi ići do pekare jer meni je odlazak na wc i doktoru u to vrijeme bilo jedino što sam smjela. Stalno sam htjela jesti nešto slano tipa pizza ili fast food i piti colu sa puno leda na što je moj dragi ludio jer to nikako nije hrana za trudnicu, niti je to bila hrana koju sam jela dok nisam bila trudna, ali u trudnoći me jednostavno uhvatila želja. 
Dani su polako prolazili, a na bolje je krenulo tek u 13 tjednu trudnoće kad su se hematomi počeli polako povlačiti. Nakon prvotnog olakšanja i jednog dana sreće jer smo prošli kritični period, stigli su nalazi kombiniranog testa koji su pokazali visok rizik za Down syndrom (1:11). Novi šok. Doktor preporuča amniocentezu u 17 tjednu trudnoće.  Nismo se oporavili od šoka zbog krvarenja a novi je već bio tu. Psihički sam bila skroz pala i sve sam teže izdržavala stalnu brigu i strepnju. Dragi i ja smo odlučili otići malo iz Zagreba na more i opustiti se i tako je i bilo. Otišli smo u Istru, uživali u sunčanju, istarskoj hrani i šetnjama. U Zagreb smo se vratili večer prije same amniocenteze. Odlučili smo to obaviti kod privatnika koji je bio na glasu kao vrhunski stručnjak. Sam zahvat nije bolio i jako je kratko trajao. Uzv koji je prethodio zahvatu je pokazivao da je sa bebom sve u redu i da nosim dečka. Doktor nam je već na temelju uzv dao naslutiti da možemo očekivati uredan nalaz amniocenteze što se nakon deset dana čekanja nalaza pokazalo točnim. 
Nakon što sam dobila nalaze amniocenteze kreće moje najljepše razdoblje trudnoće. Mučnina više nema, trbuh se već lijepo nazire, osjetila sam i prve pokrete svog malog dečkića, polako počinjem kupovati stvarčice za bebu a i ljeto je, preko tjedna sam uglavnom bila na kavama i šetnjicama sa svojim prijateljicama koje su također bile u slatkom iščekivanju ili su neke bile tek rodile. Bezbrižno uživamo na moru, Cres, Dugi otok, Šibenik.. prava uživancija.  
Trenutak koji sigurno neću nikada zaboraviti je bio kad sam kupila prve stvarčice za bebu. Dok sam plaćala račun na blagajni ruke su mi se tresle jer prvi put kupujem nešto za svoju bebu, ne za poklon, nego za malo biče koje nosim u sebi. Jedva sam zaustavila suze od sreće.
Nakon povratka s mora počinjemo polako uređivati sobicu za bebu i preuređivati stan, kako sam doma od samog početka trudnoće imala sam sto ideja za uređenje. 
Pregled u 33tjednu trudnoće pokazuje da se beba spustila jako nisko i da je moguć prijevremeni porod, opet mirovanje da izdržimo do 36 tjedna 2u1. Malo me uhvatila panika jer majstori tek dolaze a ja opet moram ležati. U jednom trenutku su mi majstori bojali sobu za bebu i montirali namještaj, montirali regal u dnevnom boravku i na terasi, ormarić u kupatilu, mijenjali fronte na ormarima u spavaćoj sobi, a ja ležim na trosjedu sa „ trbuhom do zuba“ i samo promatram. nakon što je to bilo gotovo, teta spremačica mi je napravila generalku a sebi sam ostavila jedan zadatak koji sam od samog početka jedva čekala, peglanje i slaganje robice za svog toliko željenog dečkića. 
Sad kad je sve spremno i kad polako ali sigurno dolazim do termina na cijelu svoju trudnoću gledam kao na nešto lijepo i jedva čekam porod i upoznavanje.  Budući tata je odlučio biti s nama na porodu i to me jako veseli. 
Svoju priču sam odlučila napisati i iz razloga što želim dati podršku svim ženama koje su svoju trudnoću ostvarile putem ivf postupka. Bitno je educirati se, pitati sve doktora bez ustručavanja i vjerovati u uspjeh. Ne uspiju svi ostvariti trudnoću preko ivf-a, ivf nije svemoguć, ali velikoj većini uspije i zato vrijedi pokušati. 
Meni su velika podrška i veliki izvor informacija u svim postupcima i cijeloj trudnoći bile cure sa Rodinog foruma (Rodin forum, ne znam dali to smijem spomenuti) i moj doktor koji mi je vodio trudnoću i bio uvijek dostupan bilo preko telefona, sms-a ili maila…. Hvala i curama s foruma i predivnom doktoru Dr. Erdenu Radončić (Dr. Erden Radončić – ako se smije spomenuti njegovo ime) na svemu.

----------


## Vrci

Predivna priča  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tigrical

BB lijepa priča! Nagovori muža!

----------


## Muma

Volim taj časopis i bilo bi lijepo u njemu pročitati takvu priču. Nagovori mužića  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

prekrasna priča

----------


## željkica

*BB* lijepa priča!

----------


## corinaII

Blubella  :Heart:

----------


## kismet

Cure moje drage, upadam kao padobranac, ne stignem pisati, ali popratim vas kad ulovim koju minutu  od svoje curice  :Smile: 
Pročitala sam BB-elinu priču i u mnogočemu se prepoznala, odmah mi je toplo oko srca kad se sjetim samih početaka svoje trudnoće...a sada moja ljepotica sutri puni 2 mjeseca, vrijeme leti...vidim da vas je dosta pred porodom, neke strepe, neke su opuštene (BB, i ja sam bila tako cool, dok me nisu čopili trudovi dva dana pred termin, a moji su mi puni brige rekli kako ja mislim roditi ako već sada toliko boli  :Laughing: ); bez brige, nakon svega što sam prošla, mogu vam reći da porod definitivno nije najjača bol koju možete zamisliti, a i kada najjače boli i dok gledate u kazaljke u boksu, znate da vas čeka čarobni paketić na kraju sve muke i uopće vam nije teško, meni su sestre komentirale, gle nje, smije se u rađaoni, ovo davno nismo vidjeli...Kada preko nekoliko puta gledate svjetla operacione sale i primite hektolitre antibiotika, prođete razno-razne boli i išćekivanja, porod je "piece of cake" i nemojte niti u jednom trenutku posumnjati da Vi to ne možete.
Možete, jer ste super-žene i jer većina supatnica u boksu do Vas, srećom, nije prošla ništa bolnije od jačeg PMS-a i mislim i da otuda silna fama oko porođajnih muka. Slažem da nije svima jednako, netko ima nizak prag boli, rodilišta su razne, osoblje svakako, ali to je tako malo bitno...MM je bio na porodu, ali iako sam mislila da neću to moći bez njega, kada sam ušla u boks, nitko više nije bio bitan, samo beba i ja (da utješim one koje idu solo, što je sasvim ok) i zaista je najvažnije slušati primalju i pravilno prodisati trudove - to vam je više od pola posla. Rodila sam bez epiduralne i klizme, s injekcijom dripa u infuziji prije izgona (i da, neću lagati, opako boli i ako vas slijedi indukcija, tražite epiduralnu uz drip). Izgon sam odradila u pet-šest trudova i bio je super, ništa me nije bolilo, niti rezanje (imama nekoliko šavova, rezali su me i šivali). 
I zaista, kada rodite i primite svoju mrvu u ruke, sve nestane kao odnešeno čarobnim štapićem...
Želim vam puno sreće, ležalicama miran dovršetak trudnoće, išćekivalicama šaljem puno vibri za skori susret, a onima na početku trudnoće od srca čestitam i želim bezbrižnu trudnoću, jer zaista, kako je predivno napisala BB-ela. nećete se ni okrenuti, a stajati ćete na blagajni nekog baby shopa i kupovati robicu i opremu, ne za rodjendan kumove djece već za dolazak jednog maloga bića koje će naopačke preokrenuti Vaš dosadašnji svijet, u onom najljepšem smislu  :Smile: 

Puse od mene i moje curice  :Heart:

----------


## Ignis

bluebella,prekrasna priča!
danas sam lagano prokrvarila, pa sam išla na UZV danas 5 +1 i dva srculenca trepere :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .
sada mirovanje.. miriovanje i slijedeći UZV za  10 dana.pozz svima

----------


## sybylle

*Ignis*, čestitam na dva srčeka! Prekrasno! :Klap: 

Bluebella, nadam se da će se muž predomisliti. Možda da ovdje pokrenemo peticiju  :Grin:

----------


## željkica

*Ignis*  :Klap:  na srcima!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## butterfly101

Joj cure tako ste se predivno raspisale

Bleuebella obavezno obradi muzica da to objavite,mnoge ce se zene prepoznati u ovoj prici

Kismet hvala za ovu ohrabrujucu i predivnu pricu s poroda!

----------


## butterfly101

Ignis ma ovo je predivna vecer,volim lijepe price i jos lijepse vijesti, cestitam od srca na dva junacka srceka

----------


## jejja

Ignis cestitke na srcekima.. nek to krvaruckanje stane cim prije.

----------


## Bluebella

Kismet lijepo te opet čitati  :Heart: 
 :Kiss:  za tebe i tvoju curicu

*Ignis* čestitke na dva kuckajuća srca  :Klap: 






> Bleuebella obavezno obradi muzica da to objavite,mnoge ce se zene prepoznati u ovoj prici


upravo zbog ovoga sam ju i napisala. u svim časopisima samo lijepe priče izlaze, sve je super uvijek i sve su ostale trudne čim su poželjele i imale školske trudnoće. moja želja je bila ukazati da nije uvijek tako, ali eto, dragi bi da obrišem taj dio da se radi o mpo trudnoći, a ja ne želim, jer sam ponosna na sve što smo prošli i ponosna sam što smo uspjeli i još najviše sam ponosna što je moj dječak jedan od onih koji su začeti uz medicinsku pomoć i to iz smrznutih embrija protiv čega su se mnogi borili i najradije bi non stop nosila majicu na natpisom "ivf mama" pa nek svi vide (ili "Bluebella - ivf mama"  :Laughing: )

----------


## Vrci

Pa zasto se dragi buni, nigdje ne pise u kome je bio problem...

----------


## Bluebella

> Pa zasto se dragi buni, nigdje ne pise u kome je bio problem...


jednostavno ne želi s nikim o tome  :Undecided:  ne želi da ga itko išta pita vezano za to. činjenicu da nismo uspjeli prirodno začeti dijete je doživio kao osobni neuspjeh.
možda se predomisli kad rodim  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

hm... moj ni nezna za jedan tekst u jednom časopisu od prije nekih godinu-dvije  :rock:  Mada u tom članku nije bila moja slika, jedino ime (godina) i nisam bila ja autorica članka već novinarka koja je prenijela moju priču. 
Jako lijepa priča! 
Ignis čestitam!

----------


## linalena

jutro :cofee:

Bluebella  priča je svakako predivno napisana i da kako kažeš pogotovo zbog činjenice o zamrzavanju embrija. Nadamo se da će se td predomisliti nakon poroda pa u jednom drugom broju objavite. A i probaj ih pitati da li možeš objaviti na njihovom webu ili Facu ali bez osobnih podataka?

Ignis bravo za srčeka i to dva jupijeee  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Meni se malo slegli dojmovi ali izgleda da mi se paranoja oko pupčane povečala jer sada stalno osluškujem dal se miče, znate onak "ajd udri, ajd,  daj ne štedi"

Ima tko danas pregled? Ako ima neka bude predivan
a curama na mirovanju da što prije mogu van i sređivati stvarčice. 

A kad smo kod stvari složili kolica, sada ih moram srediti, oprati, upoznati (čini mi se komplicirano), jaje mi je predivno sa malim krovićem joj kako će nam biti lijepo

----------


## lberc

ignis,čestitke na srčekima

----------


## linalena

lberc - ha kaj ti je život evo nas tu, na toliko željenoj temi

na kakvoj si terapiji?

----------


## Muma

*Ignis* čestitam od srca na malim kuckavcima. Imate ovdje lijepu ekipu duplića za druženje i izmjenu iskustva. Držim fige da sve bude super!
*kismet*  :Zaljubljen:  hvala na ohrabrenju! Nadam se da će što više nas imati isto toliko pozitivno mišljenje nakon što dođu naši smotuljci. Puse curi  :Kiss: 
Svima koje danas zaokružujemo jedna ranojutarnja  :pivo:  (33tt  :Klap: ) a za ostale  :Coffee: 
Danas ljepše vrijeme, nadam se i vibre u zraku...

----------


## željkica

jutro , ja se noćas probudila u 2 na wc i poslije nikako zaspat bebač je lupkao  a ja razmišljala o tome kako još nisam torbu za rodilište spremila pa me naravno nervoza uhvatila,moram ić pod hitno kupit sve šta mi treba al danas ne mogu dolazi mi majstor za grijanje i molilm boga da napokon proradi ( još nam se ovo lito se pokvarilo centralno)!

Bluebella tako ti ni moj mm neželi da se zna za mpo teško mu je palo tako ga nemoj ni silit ako ne želi premda je priča predivna i posebna.

----------


## linalena

Tako je nama bilo na početku jer je mm iz manjeg mjesta (gdje tako i tako svi sve znaju) a i ima privatnu firmu pa se ne utapa u mnoštvu. Puno sam pričala s njime o tome i nakraju smo sve razrješili, jer tako i tako se zna a za one koji nas ne znaju me baš briga. Jedino priznajem da u cijeloj priči nismo jedino bili otvoreni u vezi razloga neplodnosti, čak sam ja više skretala na sebe.

----------


## boss

prije svega ignis cestitke na dvojkama da sto prije narastu veliki tj da sto prije prodju nedelje.
mi sutra ujutro pregled uz nikako docekati.
moj dragi konta na tv ici u vezi sa mpo , jer mu je vise dosta glupih prica i debilne drzave gdje vlada monopol a svi cute i kriju se.

----------


## Muma

Meni je drago da sam pobjegla iz manjeg gradića gdje mi starci žive...nije uopće zbog srama od mpo (to me ne dira ni najmanje, kao ni muža, čak je on prvi počeo pričati o tome frendovima dok sam ja još šutila), nego zbog toga što bih piz.... da slušam tamo kako netko "prerađuje" moj život i probleme...seljačine  :Storma s bičem:  Znam da svi znaju, i boli me briga dok ih ne gledam i ne slušam. Ja sam ponosna na sav trud koji smo uložili da stvorimo naše malo čudo - ono je rezultat puno želje, truda i ljubavi!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Vrci

Nazdravljam tjednima, svima koje punimo... evo mojih 25  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Dobro jutro drage moje. Evo i ja punim tjedne ravno 30 tt  :Smile:  

A pričanje o neplodnosti, kod mene je bila takva situacija da sam imala dvije vanmatericne trudnoče i provela dosta vrimena u bolnici tako da su odmah svi znali  u čemu je problem. Nije mi bilo problem pričati o tome ehhh kako sam loše sreće. I onda nakon toga  7 neuspješnih postupaka. Prijatelji i moje kolegice s posla su mi uvijek bili podrška, puno ljudi me je počelo zvati i za savjete...( tipa pokušavaju par godina o nikako kako i kuda krenuti ) 
U svemu tome meni je najveći problem bila moja mama.. Svaki neuspjeh plakanje i dramatiziranje. Iskreno od svih ljudi ona me je najviše umorila i zadala mi najviše briga. ( i još mi zadaje puno briga jer je labilna osoba koja ima i svojih ovisnosti al dobro to je sada druga priča )

----------


## lberc

a ja sam danas čak 6 t..jesam dobro izračunala,u ponedjeljak sam bila 5+5?
linalena,samo sam na utrogestanima,ali naša apoteka izgleda dobi samo 2 kutije i to valjda samo ja uzmem,a kak uvijek čekam do zadnjeg za recept,po jednu dozu preskočim.
corina i meni je mama uvijek govorila,pa kaj opet ideš,zakaj se tak mučiš..

----------


## snupi

iberc nemoj preskakati ljekove, ignis   bravo za srčeka= znači ekipa nam se počela povečavati basđ ljiepo! Bbella priča ti je prekrasna! ja zakoračila u 21 tj.Ja sam tek na sljedecem pregledu 19.11.Odem se druziti sa mumom!

----------


## Ignis

jutro drage moje  :Coffee: ,i hvala na čestitkama!!
krvarenje je stalo :Smile: ,sada samo mirujemo,mazimo i pazimo se...iako ja to zaista nisam navikla...ali nije mi teško za moje mrvice ništa!
puse svima
svima koji idete na preglede :Heart:

----------


## amazonka

Cure, čitam vas redovito sve se nadajuć da ću i ja završiti ovdje.
Bluebella, predivan post...obradi dragog i objavi...zbog drugih

----------


## Ginger

Bbella  :Love:  predivno
Ignis cestitam!!

ja u banani  :Sad: 
sinoc me ulovile gadne kontrakcije, nekakvi predmenstrualni bolovi i probadanja 
usrala sam se od straha  :Sad:  
na kraju sam popila normabel pa se malo smirilo
danas je lakse, al jos pika...jedva cekam pregled sutra
jos su mi obje curke bolesne i doma, tako da ni muz nije isao na posao i sad pazi na nas tri babe...

----------


## Ginger

E Muma, nas dvije zgrada do zgrade i nikak popiti tu kaficu...

----------


## sybylle

Pridružujem se zdravici za još jedan zaokruženi tjedan (23t)!Korak smo bliže  :Smile: 

Mom mužu je dijagnoza bila šok i dosta ga je to u početku zbediralo, no kasnije, kad smo krenuli u postupak sam je počeo pričati sa svojim frendovima i poznanicima o tome. Svi su to ok prihvatili, a usput je od mnogih poznanika doznao da su imali isti problem i kako su ga riješili. U početku misliš da se to nikome ne dogđa osim tebi, a onda iznenada saznaš da u svom okruženju imaš toliko ljudi koji se bore da postanu roditelji...

----------


## Bluebella

mi smo danas na pregledu  :Very Happy:  jedva čekam vidjeti situaciju i dali će mali skoro van  :Grin: 

*Ginger*... nek vas jedini muškarac mazi i pazi  :Heart:  a vas tri "babe" brzo ozdravite  :Kiss: 

*amazonka* evo ja skoro odlazim sa ove teme pa ti rado prepuštam svoje mjesto  :Wink:

----------


## Bluebella

*Ignis* čitam sad temu "nakon transfera" i pogledam tamo tvoj potpis.... pa ti isto imaš betu iz FET-a u PFC-u  :Very Happy:  kak mi je to prije promaknulo... 
baš volim te Praške fet-ove  :Heart:

----------


## žužy

> U početku misliš da se to nikome ne događa osim tebi, a onda iznenada saznaš da u svom okruženju imaš toliko ljudi koji se bore da postanu roditelji...


Točno...mene je nedavno došla frendica pitati kak smo mi saznali da imamo problem i kaj da naprave jer je prošla godina kak rade na bebici i ništ.Bilo mi je jako drago da mogu pomoći,makar sa svojim iskustvom i savjetom kak da počnu  :Smile: 
Eeeeto,izgleda da sve virkamo na ovu tolko željenu temu i uživamo u vašim trudničkim postovima te priželjkujemo pisati iste  :Zaljubljen: 
*Bluebella*,zbilja si lijepo sročila vaš put do ovih trenutaka kad napeto iščekujete svoje malo čudo i isto tako navijam da dragi popusti te da se tvoja priča nađe objavljena!
*kismet*,uživala sam čitati te,velika pusa tvojoj curici  :Heart: 
*Ginger*, :Kiss: 
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za miran period do upoznavanja s bebolinojima!

----------


## corinaII

Žužy draga a ja tebi želim da što prije dođeš na ovu temu s velikom betom :Heart:

----------


## željkica

i ja za nekih mjesec dana odlazim s ove teme al mislim da ću je često posječivat a kad smo već kod prepuštanja mjesta *žužy* ja tebi dajem svoje i želim ti da dođeš šta prije i ostaneš svih 9 mjeseci!!!!!!!!! uf kako su osjećaji pomješani tužna jer neću svakodnevno bit tu i sretna jer mi miško uskoro stiže!

----------


## žužy

*corina,željkice* moja, :Kiss:  :Heart:  željkice,jesi se možda čula s barbi,vadila je betu kad i mi?

----------


## željkica

> *corina,željkice* moja, željkice,jesi se možda čula s barbi,vadila je betu kad i mi?


ne nikako od onda nema joj ni traga ni glasa.

----------


## Mojca

> *amazonka* evo ja skoro odlazim sa ove teme pa ti rado prepuštam svoje mjesto


A ja od sveg srca navijam za to! 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## jejja

Cure kako rjesavate ''zatvorenost''? vec dva dana nisam uspjela veliku nuzdu obavit, zbog hematoma se ne smijem/bojim se naprezat a utrici oralno i magnezij su me ocito zabetonirali... inace nemam bas problema sa stolicom... smijem li piti kefir domaci? sta jesti da se malo omeksa probava?  :neznam:

----------


## tigrical

Zapečatile su te one silne čokolade i pudinzi :belj:!!! Probaj s donat mg, sljive...klasika za pocetak.

----------


## mare41

magnezij ne zatvara sigurno, dapače, veća doza dovodi do proljeva

----------


## Mali Mimi

potpis na mare ja ga u trudnoći redovito pila i nikad problema za razliku od sada

----------


## jejja

Samo se ti sali Tigrical  :Storma s bičem:  ono mi je tjedna zaliha ... za magnezij nisam znala da otvara, onda su samo utrici i nekretanje napravili svoje..
saljem onda muza po donat i suhe sljive...

----------


## Muma

*Ginger* a baš te od jučer mislim "prozvati", pa nema te nešto u zadnje vrijeme s nama...a kad ti ono u bananici  :Sad:  i to s curkama. Kad ozdraviš došetaj na kavicu da cvilimo jedna drugoj na kontrakcije  :Laughing: 
*Bluebella* sretno danas, uživaj!!!

----------


## Vrci

Meni je pomogla jedino activija sa šljivom. Jest da mi je bila fuj, ali učinkovita

----------


## Muma

Sjemenke namočene u probiotik...bit ćeš garant na wc-u. Samo se sad pitam da li mi ta kombinacija ne potiče kontrakcije jer sam u bolnici bila bez toga ali i sa smanjenim kontrakcijama :/

----------


## Konfuzija

*Jejja* draga, ja sam šest dana bila začepljena.  :Yes:  Nisu pomogle ni suhe šljive, ni onaj sirup od šljiva i smokava, ni kava. Moraš popiti gomilu Donata preko dana i onda ujutro na tašte još barem čašu-dvije (ja sam popila ukupno litru za to otčepljivanje). No da ti mjehurići ne bi dodatno iziritirali želudac, dobro je ugrijati ga malo da oni iziđu van. Također sam navečer popila jedan Solgarov magnezij citrat (mislim da ima oko 200 mg), doznah da se u ovom obliku najbolje iskoristi u organizmu, oni šumeći svi imaju zaslađivače. I stavila sam jedan parafinski čepić da omekša stvar.

----------


## Ignis

> *Ignis* čitam sad temu "nakon transfera" i pogledam tamo tvoj potpis.... pa ti isto imaš betu iz FET-a u PFC-u  kak mi je to prije promaknulo... 
> baš volim te Praške fet-ove


ž
Da draga isto iz FET-a!!! Ma Prag je čaroban  :Dancing Fever:  zar ne ?????

----------


## snupi

kupi si onaj GI , vindijin sok. vece pakiranje bilo koji okus i probaj ga popiti u sto vecoj kolicini , preporodila se budes. Ja sam probala i topli donat, smokve , sljive , lan i nista nije djelovalo na mene kao taj sok!

----------


## Vrci

Joj na mene djeluje i novi Nestea sa stevijom. Od čaše toga trčim na wc obvezno...ne znam što su smućkali sad unutra, prije mi se to nije događalo

----------


## jejja

Isprobavat cu po redu, nesto od svega ce djelovat, ako nista drugo kombinacija navedenih stvari  :Laughing:

----------


## linalena

i ja svašta bila probala al da bi mogla izdvojiti kaj je točno djelovala ne znam, komv+binacija
mene pak strah da razvijam hemeroide jel me dole dosta svrbi i peče poslije stolice, perem se ja odmah a nekim laganim gelom s maslinovim uljem

Bleubella  :Cekam: 

Danas  22+0, ušli u 6ti mjesec - ajme koliko mi je žao što ovo ne piše Vatrica naša
i pardon kaj nisam do sada čestitala svima koji danas pune tjedna

----------


## Bluebella

> ž
> Da draga isto iz FET-a!!! Ma Prag je čaroban zar ne ?????


baš tako, čaroban. jedva čekam odvesti malca da vidi grad u kojem je začet i boravio 9mj u zamrznutom stanju, ne znam dali na temelju toga ima pravo tražiti državljanstvo  :Laughing: 




> Bleubella


evo me, potrajao pregled. u 17h bili naručeni, pa malo sve kasnilo, pa 20min ctg, cuga poslije i evo me tek sad doma.
malac je nisko da ne može niže, al kaže dr. da je to sad ok jer sutra nam je 36tt, 3040gr, trbuščić mu je veliki i odgovara veličini za 37+4.. bucko mali  :Heart:  plodne vode u izobilju.... 
ctg uredan i nema trudova. opet se gledamo i mjerimo za dva tjedna... 
i da.... od zadnjeg pregleda sam dobila samo jednu kilu (prošla sezona ajvara  :Grin: ) i za tu jednu kilu se malac udebljao, tak da sam sad na +16. 




> Danas  22+0, ušli u 6ti mjesec


Bravo  :Klap:

----------


## željkica

Bleubella  :Very Happy:  za tvog bucka!

----------


## linalena

> baš tako, čaroban. jedva čekam odvesti malca da vidi grad u kojem je začet i boravio 9mj u zamrznutom stanju, ne znam dali na temelju toga ima pravo tražiti državljanstvo


vjerojatno ne, ali da možeš hvaliti državu s modernim zakonima sigurno
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  za pregled , jel to znači da ne moraš sada dalje mirovati?

I naravno jutro ljepotice - paše toplo ha? Sinoć prvi puta tata osjetio svoga sina, baš nenadano je lupnuo točno ispod ruke a ovaj se ukipio dal će ponovo, nije ni disao koju minutu (a može dugo).  A još je uterus ispod pupka ali zna me zaboliti i iznad, točno ispod  desnog luka rebara, ajme samo zvjezdice sam vidla - valjda se to prenosi unutra po ligamentima. A da ne kažem da je izgleda skužio i gdje mi je bubreg, al to nije tako bolno samo ful friki. A sa glavom mi pleše po lijevoj strani dolje

----------


## Muma

Jutro!
*Bluebella* prava momčina!  :Heart: 
Ja vas odmah častim za ročkas s torticom od čokse i bananica koju mi je dragi jučer napravio  :Heart:  a ima i za piti sokića, čaja, kavice, cappuccina....  :pivo: 
Uživajte i pazite i mazite bušeke!

----------


## linalena

Muma čestitamo rođendan  -sve najbolje  :pivo:  :alexis:  :kuhar:  :mama:  :fige:

----------


## željkica

*muma* sretan rođendan !  :mama:  najljepši do sad jel da?nekako poseban!

----------


## corinaII

Dobro jutro drage moje.... Muma sretan rođendan ti i sve naj naj  :Smile:  

Ja sinoć legla na spavanje i kažem sebi ajde da pogledam šta mi sve treba za rodilište pa me na kraju uhvatila panika da necu sve stići kupiti za sebe i za bebu a kao imam jos vrimena.

----------


## Vrci

Muma sretan ti rodendan  :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Muma Sretan rodjendan, sve najbolje ti zelim  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> Dobro jutro drage moje.... Muma sretan rođendan ti i sve naj naj  
> 
> Ja sinoć legla na spavanje i kažem sebi ajde da pogledam šta mi sve treba za rodilište pa me na kraju uhvatila panika da necu sve stići kupiti za sebe i za bebu a kao imam jos vrimena.


a šta ću ja reć ja još sebe nisam opremila evo baš sad čitam šta treba da odem danas u kupovinu,ma sve ćeš to u jedan dan kupit tako ću i ja danas  :Laughing:

----------


## corinaII

Željkice i ja mislim sve u jedan dan obaviti. Mislim da ću krajem mjeseca ići u shopping da me ne uhvate puni dućani i gužva pred Božićne blagdane.

----------


## Muma

Hvala cure. Jest, ovaj je poseban ročkas  :Dancing Fever: ...baš se pitam kaj će mi nakon tooooliko vremena ljudi ipak zaželjeti ove godine, mislim da o prošlogodišnjim željama nema potrebe diskutirati...ja bih ekspresno rađanje, hahahaha. A za početak bi da dobro razvalim torticu sa svojim curama, i da mi stolar poooooonovno ne odgodi to postavljanje ormara prolongirano za danas.  :drama: 
Ne brinite cure, stići ćemo se mi sve spremiti za bolnicu i bebicu, ipak smo mi povezane s našim bebonjama, znaju one da ne mogu prije van  :durise:

----------


## željkica

ja skroz zaboravila danas je i mojoj sveki rođendan uf nije baš da mi se da , a šta da joj kupim!?

----------


## corinaII

Željkice mojoj uvik dobro dođe neko cvijeće  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Muma sretan rodjendan!!!
Slijedeci ce biti jos ljepsi i veseliji  :Smile:

----------


## tina29

*muma* evo da i ovdje čestitam,pa sretan ti rođendan i neka ti se ostvari sve ovo što si poželjela!
hvala na torti i cugi,još da nam je i stvarno probati je  :Smile:  eh!
*bbella*  :Klap:  za malog bucka,uživajte!
sve ostale puno pozdravljam i šaljem puse,ipak ja nemogu bez ove teme,osječam se ovdje kao da ni nisam rodila kolko mi je lijepo sa vama,baš mi fali pisanje o trudnoči i moja buša,ali kad pogledam svog smotuljka suze mi navru na oči od sreče........... :Heart: 
čitam vas svaki dan i bez brige javit ču se ja vama opet jer ne mogu bez vas! puno pusa od mene i Patrika,mazite bušeke i uživajte u trudnoči,a kad rodite onda čete uživati sa vašim bebolincima!
 :Kiss: :

----------


## Bluebella

> jel to znači da ne moraš sada dalje mirovati?


nema više mirovanja  :Dancing Fever:  još tjedan dana uzimam magnezij i onda i s tim prestajem (ne znam kak ću grčeve u nogama preživjeti, al ok)... baš sam nestrpljiva, jedva čekam zaputiti se u rodilište. nekak imam feeling da će mi prvo vodenjak puknuti.




> Ja vas odmah častim za ročkas s torticom od čokse i bananica koju mi je dragi jučer napravio a ima i za piti sokića, čaja, kavice, cappuccina....


Mumita.... sretan ti rođendan  :Klap:  slijedeći već slaviš kao mama  :Smile: 




> Ja sinoć legla na spavanje i kažem sebi ajde da pogledam šta mi sve treba za rodilište pa me na kraju uhvatila panika da necu sve stići kupiti za sebe i za bebu a kao imam jos vrimena.


imaš vremena za torbu. ja sam svoju spremila nakon što me dr. upozorila da malac može van svaki tren. jedino me brine što svi preporučuju nešto slatko spakirati (za nakon poroda dok se čeka jelo) i spakiram ja tak snickers, torticu, keksiće i sve redovito pojedem isti dan.... doći ću u rodilište bez ičega.
ima tko kakav savjet kak kupiti nešto i ostaviti to zaista u torbi  :Laughing: 

*tina29*  :Kiss:  za tebe i P.

----------


## jejja

Sretan rodjendan Muma  :mama:  :pivo: 
Meni ni danas nema tragova od krvarenja pa sam si malo opustenija.. cekam taj utorak ko ozebli sunce da vidim jel sve ok i da napokon vidimo  :Heart:

----------


## corinaII

Evo ja na transfuziji čekam za izvadit krv. Danas su na redu trudnice od 10-11 sati i naravno puna čekaona staraca koji ne prestaju njurgati da vidi ovih trudnica svugdi imaju prednost a mi stari ništa. Ja se u ovom čekanju i posvađala s jednim starim gospodinom i sad mi krivo jer inače nisam svadljiva osoba.

----------


## frka

Muma, sretan roćkas!

BB, mrcina mi zet  :Smile:  ak doguraš do termina (što je moguće, vjeruj mi - mojoj su pipali glavu još s 30tt i bila je skroz nisko još od 24tt), bit će to komadina i pol! kak to da Mg do 37tt? meni baš u Vg rekli nikako poslije 36tt.

----------


## sybylle

> jedino me brine što svi preporučuju nešto slatko spakirati (za nakon poroda dok se čeka jelo) i spakiram ja tak snickers, torticu, keksiće i sve redovito pojedem isti dan.... doći ću u rodilište bez ičega.
> ima tko kakav savjet kak kupiti nešto i ostaviti to zaista u torbi


E baš si me nasmijala  :Grin:  :Grin:  Bravo za velikog bebača!

*Muma* sretan rođendan! Ovo će biti najbolji rođendan, Božić, nova godina...ma sve  :Very Happy: 

*Jeja* drago mi je da se situacija smirila i da sad možeš mirnije čekati sljedeći pregled.

*Linalena* bravo za razigranog bebača! 

Mene su moji baš uplašili jučer jer su tek tu i tamo lupnuli i nisu reagirali na nikakvo bockanje. Odmah sam noćas imala odvratne snove, ali su se jutros ipak odlučili javiti se nakon doručka pa mi je sad lakše  :Smile:  Proždrljivci mali, već ih sad moram mititi  :Razz:

----------


## Bluebella

> BB, mrcina mi zet  ak doguraš do termina (što je moguće, vjeruj mi - mojoj su pipali glavu još s 30tt i bila je skroz nisko još od 24tt), bit će to komadina i pol! kak to da Mg do 37tt? meni baš u Vg rekli nikako poslije 36tt.


na pregledu prije ovog doktorica je rekla Mg do 36tt, a jučer je rekla da produžim do 37tt, a poslije toga da pijem kalcij jer on pomaže kod grčeva u nogama. 
ja se sve nadam da će mali van prije termina, znam da to čudno zvući  :Smile:  totalno sam nestrpljiva i još 4 tjedna mi izgleda predugo. 
veli doktorica da misli da će do termina skupiti još pola kile..... meni to malo preoptimistično... bit će on i više od toga. iako, glava mu je toliko nisko da se nije dobro mogla niti izmjeriti, doktorica je sa sondom išla skroz dole kod kosti i nije se baš najbolje dao napraviti onaj krug, tak da su mi ta mjerenja dosta upitna.

----------


## snupi

bbella vjerujem da ti bude brzo doslo, muma jos jednom sve najbolje e da sam znala dosla bi danas na tortu!Jejja  i tvoj pregled bude brzo dosao i sve bude ok, ja sam primjetila  da ova moja reagira na lude kombinacije i pocne festa dok se smraci!

----------


## Muma

> jedino me brine što svi preporučuju nešto slatko spakirati (za nakon poroda dok se čeka jelo) i spakiram ja tak snickers, torticu, keksiće i sve redovito pojedem isti dan.... doći ću u rodilište bez ičega.
> ima tko kakav savjet kak kupiti nešto i ostaviti to zaista u torbi


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  nemoj se ni truditi...dok ti počnu trudovi onda pošalji dragog po 2 doze - jedna za ubijanje psihe pod trudovima a druga za bolnicu

*tina29* puse tebi i velikom preslatkom dečku! Jedva čekam biti ti u koži, ali ni ja se ziher neću dati otjerati odavde... :hand: 
*jejja* odlično! Samo odmaraj i dalje i nek je sve čisto ko suza! 
*Bluebella* pa ako si spremna za skoro upoznavanje započni s prirodnim metodama...lopta, ananas, keks...ali ipak čekaj još mrvicu vremena...
Uh, ja sanjala noćas keks nakon dugo vremena... valjda rođendanski poklon...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
Hvala svima na čestitkama!

----------


## frka

ma pol kile oni zveknu u 2, a ne u 4 tjedna! mene ti je za grčeve spasio sok od rajčice - više mi pomagao od Mg.

----------


## lberc

muma,sretan rođendan!

----------


## linalena

> *Bluebella* pa ako si spremna za skoro upoznavanje započni s prirodnim metodama...lopta, ananas, *keks*...ali ipak čekaj još mrvicu vremena...
> Uh, ja sanjala noćas *keks* nakon dugo vremena... valjda rođendanski poklon...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> Hvala svima na čestitkama!


ovdje sexa baš i neupražnjavamo ali keksa u velikim količinama :Laughing: 
možda postoji keks sa ananasom, ili bi djelovao keks u obliku pimpeka hmmm mašta radi svašta

----------


## Bluebella

za keks znam kaj je, ali seks mi je već nepoznat pojam  :Laughing:

----------


## lberc

i ja sam ovu noć sanjala seks i to ne sa mm,nesmem mu to ni reči     :Laughing: ,a kaj se tiče keksa,obožavam ih,ali sad mi ne pašu uopće,a prije sam sama smazala kutiju.

----------


## jejja

sex  :Confused:  jel to nesto za jelo  :Laughing:  ne znam kome teze pada apstinencija meni ili mm..

----------


## Vrci

Meni trenutno ne fali seks, prošla me ta faza. Ali sam neku noć sanjala da sam muža varala s nekim bivšim, baš u 5.mj, i da ne znam čija je beba  :Laughing:

----------


## lberc

jučer sam se probudila sa upaljenim okom,ispirala sam kamilicom,malo je bilo bolje,al danas kad sam se probudila bilo je zatvoreno i jedva sam to malo s kamilicom,očistila kaj se otvorilo,još je jako crveno i boli,kaj ima smisla ići zbog tog kod dr ili da i dalje ispirem kamilicom?

----------


## Muma

Joj nemojte toliko s tom riječi na s*** da se ne napalim...ahahahahahahahaha...keksići su dozvoljeni makar i "zamaskirani"  :Laughing:  A znate kak su snovi "stvarni"...bilo je tak dobro, žestoko i awwwww. Joj idem radije jesti, zločestoća...

----------


## butterfly101

> Jutro!
> *Bluebella* prava momčina! 
> Ja vas odmah častim za ročkas s torticom od čokse i bananica koju mi je dragi jučer napravio  a ima i za piti sokića, čaja, kavice, cappuccina.... 
> Uživajte i pazite i mazite bušeke!



Muma sretan rodjendan..... mozda te muz nagradi jednim slatkim keksom...hehe

----------


## butterfly101

Bluebella joj sa tom kilazom oko bebaca, bas su nam pravi komadi,moji ravnih 3100g. Mg isto kaze da uzimam do daljnjega. 

Corina da i mene je tako ulovila panika oko spremanja stavri,pa sam na kraju tri dana jurcala po trgovinama da si sve kupim,pa onda sve lijepo slozila,oprala,opeglala ...i stvarno sam bila na miru, sad jos da spremim stvari za mene naravno za izlazak iz bolnice.

----------


## linalena

> sex  jel to nesto za jelo  ne znam kome teze pada apstinencija meni ili mm..


meni MEENIIII, muž svremenom  nažica malo intimnijeg maženja :alexis:  a ja samo mi je san ostao, a i on tako rijetko dolazi

----------


## corinaII

Uffffff sex a nema ga kod nas od 4mjeseca... Mislim da ćemo morati ponovo učiti kako se to radi  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

I opet brljavljenje :mad: nije mi jasno, dan i pol,skoro 2 nista, sve divno i sad opet... Pa kako je to moguce?!?!

----------


## Ginger

koje napaljenke  :Laughing: 

mi bili na pregledu, micika je super, ima 1.315 g, al se neda lijepo poslikati
cerviks isti, 35 mm T oblika, sto je suuper, jer su me one gadne kontrakcije bas prepale
dobila uputu da se drzim lijevog boka, pogotovo zato sto je posteljica straga- veli da je bitno u ovim tjednima, al da se ne brinem ak se probudim na ledjima
eto  :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Jejja draga znam da te to brljavljenje muci, tako je i meni bilo na pocetku, stalno pa stane pa opet krene, doslovno sam ležala od straha, ali nemoj briniti sve je to normalno bitno da te ne boli i da nije svježe krvarenje.

----------


## tonkica

Ginger super za pregled, prava curica  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Super Ginger

Inače, ja više ne hranim jednu trudničku paranoju - imam toaletni papir skroz roze (crvene kakve već) boje  :Laughing:

----------


## corinaII

Ginger bravo za pregled  :Smile:  

Nego recite vi meni dali vas bole leđa. Mene su počela užasno boliti ima jedno 10-tak dana. Ja ujutro odem po spizu, spremim rucak i gotovo. Ne mogu više, muž makne suđe i pospremi stol a ja se bacim na kauč i to je to od mene za ostatak dana. Evo danas bila i popodne u dučanu i jedva došla doma koliko me leđa bole.

----------


## Muma

*Ginger* super da si sad mirna jer je sve ok! I bravo za snahu  :Very Happy:  ali bit će veća od svog frajera  :Laughing: 
*jejja*  :Love:

----------


## frka

lberc, meni su jednom na očnoj rekli ni slučajno ispirati kamilicom. zaboravila sam zašto - nešto s isušivanjem. 

Ginger, super za cerviks i bucku  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*Ginger*  :Very Happy:  za pregled!!!!!
*jejja* samo polako bit će sve uredu  :Love: 

jeste vi cure kupile za rodilište jednokratne gačice ili normalne nosite?

----------


## lberc

> lberc, meni su jednom na očnoj rekli ni slučajno ispirati kamilicom. zaboravila sam zašto - nešto s isušivanjem.


išla sam ipak kod dr,dala mi je kapi i mast i rekla da bi trebalo proći za par dana

----------


## Muma

> *Ginger*  za pregled!!!!!
> *jejja* samo polako bit će sve uredu 
> 
> jeste vi cure kupile za rodilište jednokratne gačice ili normalne nosite?


Jednokratne definitivno (planiram ali još nemam), nemaju nikakvih rubova, gumica i sl...ako će biti epiziotomije ili pucanja, želim "gotovo ništa" na sebi  :Smile:

----------


## mravak

definitivno jednokratne...i to u ljekarni...one kao mrežaste bokserice

----------


## željkica

te sam i kupila,baš su sexy  :Laughing:

----------


## Bluebella

> definitivno jednokratne...i to u ljekarni...one kao mrežaste bokserice


te sam si ja kupila, ima ih i u intersparu...
*
Ginger*.. bravo za curku, lijepo napreduje  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

kod nas s carskim svi su bili na jednokratnim, a valjda i vaginalci, ipk se dosta krvari pa samo baciš, a ne žulja ništa, e, i tu morate tražit svoju veličinu, bolje uzet komotnije nego da su male

----------


## Argente

> lberc, meni su jednom na očnoj rekli ni slučajno ispirati kamilicom. zaboravila sam zašto - nešto s isušivanjem.


Ja baš jučer pročitala tu na forumu - ne ispirati s kamomilom jer osim što isušuje, mikročestice čaja se provuku kroz filter pa si u biti stavljaš trunje u oči koje ti dodatno dodatno iritira ranjeno oko. OK to je bio savjet za bebe, ali vjerujem da isto važi i za odrasle.

----------


## mare41

> te sam i kupila,baš su sexy


bome da :Smile:

----------


## Argente

e i za carice su jednokratne bolje jer idu dobrano iznad reza, drže na okupu one gaze koje se odljepljuju
ja sam ih još i doma tjednima nosila jer mi rub od normalnih gaća jedno dođe 2 cm iznad reza, a to područje je osjetljivo još neko vrijeme
preporučujem one iz ljekarne u tamnoplavom najlonu, 17kn 5 kom

----------


## mare41

ja sam ih dugo doma nosila jer sam dugo krvarila, a i pasalo zbog reza

----------


## Muma

A koliko komada?

----------


## mare41

dva paketa za prvu ruku, al ovisi koliko ćeš biti u bolnici, lako ti neko donese još ako će trebati

----------


## željkica

dva paketa sam i ja kupila i paket chiccovih uložaka-rekli su mi da su ti najbolji.

----------


## Ginger

thnx curke  :Smile: 

Muma bez brige, bit ce si taman  :Smile: 

gace za rodiliste - jednokratne, iz ljekarne, bile su mi dobre i nakon carskog i nakon vaginalnog
ja sam pokupovala vecinu stvari za rodiliste, onako spontano, vidim-kupim, da ne bude guzva pred kraj, he he

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi, 
bila navečer na kavici sa curama iz 39+ i baš je bilo lijepo
posjetila malko školu i ostavila doznaku, vratila šk.udžbenike i tako

sada popijem kavicu pa u petrovu po uputnice i heparin, OGGT ću vaditi neki drugi dan jer bi dana valjda bez klope bila do 12 a do je nedopustivo zar ne!!
a  navečer na Martinje, joj nadam se da ću izdržati od 8 do 12

jel ima kaj danas zanimljivo ovdje - pregled, porod, novi član???

----------


## Muma

Jutarce!
Kofesita, kakao, čaj...ajmo popiti zajedno  :Smile: 
*linalena* lijepo se zabavi večeras!
Pošto smo riješili bokserice za mamice mene zanima još nešto...kopam, kopam i nikako da iskopam - široko povijanje?! Jel se to još radi? Čula sam da ne. Ali ipak...da ne bi bilo da je moj miš nespreman radi neinformirane mame. Ako se radi, kako ste to najbolje rješavale?

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam čitala, ispada da se to više ne radi.
A i muž je bio na trudničkom tečaju, rekli su da se to radi samo ako ima neka indikacija, ili tek nakon uzv kukova ako nešto nije ok

----------


## Argente

To ti svaka bolnica ima svoju politiku, u RI se još uvijek preporučuje i radi.

----------


## anddu

U Dubrovniku isto govore da se od širokog povijanja odustalo, a što se tiče gaćica za mame meni nakon vaginalca nikako nisu odgovarale jednokratne, nisu mi držale onu tonu uložaka koje sam morala stavljati, i cure obvezno uzmite i 'normalne' tanke uloške ali one veće za noć za ispod ovih pamučnih jer vam u suprotnom sve promoći

----------


## Muma

Meni se čine ok ti chicco ulošci, kažu da onda ne trebaš stavljati nekoliko kao Vir uloške. Ali znači, ipak treba našto ispod?
Za te bokserice sam čitala da jesu i nisu univerzalne veličine...da ima DM, Muller, ljekarna...DM-ove su navodno dosta velike...ajme kak nije dobro biti prikovan za krevet i iščitavati svašta - sto ljudi sto mišljenja. Čak sam provela i cjelodnevno analizu jastučića za dojenje i na kraju shvatila da svatko ima svoje mišljenje - majko mila, ko da to košta tisuću kuna  :drama: ...ma šiknut ću ih u smeće i kupiti druge  :facepalm:  ali ono, imaš tajma pa čitaš  :sherlock:

----------


## snupi

pozdrav! Jos ne razmisljam o  rodilistu, vidim da ste ful u tome. Ako kaj budem trebala znam kome se budem morala javiti! Ginger drago mi je da je bebolina super*!Poklanjam pamucni grudnjak sa  zicom velicine 85 B, tko treba neka mi posalje adresu  na pp!*

----------


## željkica

meni stigao nalaz brisa na bhsb i sve ok! :Very Happy: 

danas sam odlučila malo čistit po kući uspila sam usisat i oprat pod i umorila se i mislilm da je to to za danas! :Smile:

----------


## snupi

bravo zeljki za nalaz, ja sam imala tetu spremacicu jucer, trebala sam samo nekoga  tko bi mi oprao prozore, ipak zivim na rugom katu, kak bi izgledalo da trudnica stoji sa  vanjske strane prozora  mislim da bi netko zvao vatrogasce i hitnu! Inace zivim na  glavnoj ulici!

----------


## Mali Mimi

ja sam mrežaste bokserice kupila u Konzumu i super su mi bile, mogu se prati u mašini tako da sam ih koristila mjesec dana, što se tiče uložaka ja sam bila na Viru i to po 2 komada ispočetka a kad sam došla kući samo mi je 1 trebao i ništa ispod. Meni nije toliko jako krvarilo ali je dosta dugo tako da sve je to individualno...

----------


## vatra86

Ja sam koristila te jednokratne i super su, samo sta u apoteci valjda imaju po velicinama i meni su donijeli S i stiskale su me, tako da je bolje kupiti broj vece.. A sto se ulozaka tice, meni ove vir idu na zivce jer su usk, i sve mi je znalo ici sa strane, tako da su ove chiccove super, ne morate stavljati jedan na drugog.. A poslije sam koristila za inkontinenciju jer su super upijale.. He he...
Cure samo hrabro... Saljem vam  :Kiss:

----------


## sybylle

> Nego recite vi meni dali vas bole leđa. Mene su počela užasno boliti ima jedno 10-tak dana. Ja ujutro odem po spizu, spremim rucak i gotovo. Ne mogu više, muž makne suđe i pospremi stol a ja se bacim na kauč i to je to od mene za ostatak dana. Evo danas bila i popodne u dučanu i jedva došla doma koliko me leđa bole.


Mene su počela boliti tokom prošlog tjedna, a jučer su me ubila! Baš kako kažeš-čistila sam, skuhala ručak i nakon toga se izvalila na kauč. S tim da mi je već teško naći i položaj za ležanje koji bi mi bio skroz udoban na dulje vrijeme...

----------


## Ginger

Zeljkice super za nalaz!

U Varazdinu se ne radi siroko povijanje, osim s indikacijom, obicno nakon uzv kukova

Meni dm-ove jednokratne nisu bile dobre

Ja sam uloske stavljala vir, 2-3 ispocetka odjednom
I ispod jos one nocne nepropusne, jer sam ispocetka bas jako krvarila

----------


## tonkica

Pozdrav cure,
Baš vas je super citati kako se pripremate za rodilište, mi kojima je termin dogodine svašta ćemo naučiti od vas, baš dobro.
Ja jutros povratila nakon dugo vremena, to me očito moja curica isla podsjetit kako je to  :Smile:  e da i danas smo 19 tt
Zeljkice super za nalaz.
Jejja kako si danas?

----------


## corinaII

Sybille ja sam kupila i onaj jastuk za dojenje za spavanje si pa mi bude malo lakše ali mi se zna desiti i da me kukovi bole.

----------


## linalena

Sve obavila u Petrovoj ali sam morala čekati jer su nekaj pospremali 
sada imam uputnicu za oggt i kks - jel mi može netko napoisati kako se ono ponašati dan prije jer nisam dobila nikakve upute osim da dođem natašte

I pitala za Tečaj - traje 8 termina kroz mjesec dana, na početku se dobije raspored a sljedeći počinje 3.12 - možda onda i odemo i košta 400kn
I ono najvažnije nisam pitala - dal se mora imati njihov tečaj 

I danas sam nekako pospana, spavala skoro pa u komadu, jer jedno ustajanje se ne broji, spavala od pol 11 do 7 . Nakon malo drmanja po gradu, otišla od kuće u pol 9 došla u pol 12 pa polsatna šetnja s pesom i sada mi se opet neizdrživo spava  - moram to željezo hitno izvaditi

----------


## Muma

*željkica* super za nalaz!!! Ja sam u utorak na kontroli, koliko znam i ja bih uskoro trebala to odraditi...pitat ću je da ponovno ne zaboravi.
*linalena* a čuj, meni su rekli ne jesti iza 20h, ja sam još u 19h jela grožđe (dakle slatko) a poslije više nisam i bilo je sve ok. Negdje kažu ne jesti iza 18h....
Što se tečaja tiče, mm će sam ići jer eto...takva je situacija, a ja bih ga zadavila da ne bude na porodu. Nije da mu se ide samom, ali pošto je važno da to odradi jedan partner, ići će.
I hvala na informacijama za uloške i te bokserice, i široko povijanje...sad sam pametnija  :Idea:  Samo još napravim mužu popis za ponedjeljak i riješim i to.  :Smile: 
Mene počinje malo boljeti lijevi bok od ležanja, ali moram se pohvaliti da nikakvih konkretnih trudničkih bolova nisam iskusila...leđa, prepone itd (a možda i zato jer nisam ni baš kila dobila  :Unsure: )

----------


## jejja

Tonkica da ne ureknem za sad je situacija ok... Jutros nije bilo iscjedka ,jucer je malo i tako.. nemam ni jedan simptom.. cak me vise ni ona jaka glad ne drzi.. sve si nesto cekam da ce me bar jedan zadesit ali nista...

----------


## corinaII

Kad sam ja išla vaditi oggt rekli su mi da dan prije ne jedem slatko. I da budem natašte.

----------


## Muma

http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/...newborn-babies

evo jedan lijepi linkić da malo uživate  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

meni su kad sam vadila ogtt rekli da ništa ne jedem iza 19h i ne jedem iza 22h.

----------


## tonkica

Jejja baš mi je drago da ti je bolje, bit ce to sve super, i ne brini za simptome, nemoras ih imati., nije svakome isto.

----------


## Peony

*Vatra*, draga, tek sad sam vidjela da si izgubila svoju bebicu, ne mogu ti opisati šok i tugu koju osjećam. Ne nalazim riječi kojima bih te uopće pokušala utješiti, mogu samo reći da mi je neopisivo žao. Drži se i želim ti od sveg srca da se što prije oporaviš i kreneš prema novoj trudnoći. Pusa! :Love:

----------


## sybylle

> http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/...newborn-babies
> 
> evo jedan lijepi linkić da malo uživate


Baš su krasni portreti...

----------


## snupi

prekrasni su i mame i bebe!!

----------


## Ginger

preeeslatkooooo  :Smile: 

a ja sam primjetila da su skoro sve doma- a to su bebe stare jedan dan  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Željkice kakav si to bris radila tj. na što ?

----------


## Vrci

Meni isto brisevi prošli tjedan pokazali taj streptokok (bhsb), ali doktor je rekao da ćemo to liječiti tek pred porod. Kod mene je on stalni stanovnik rodnice, mogu ukrug piti antibiotik i stalno će se pojavljivati.

----------


## Muma

> preeeslatkooooo 
> 
> a ja sam primjetila da su skoro sve doma- a to su bebe stare jedan dan


To je prvo mm komentirao...a kad je kod njih više trend poroda kod kuće. Ali su preslatki ovak mali zgužvani  :Smile: ))))

----------


## corinaII

A ja pročitala post od male mimi  : kupila sam kožne bokserice u Konzuma   :Smile: ))))))) hahahahaaa i mislim se da baš su super za rodilište  :Smile: )))) hahaha

----------


## Mali Mimi

> A ja pročitala post od male mimi  : kupila sam kožne bokserice u Konzuma  ))))))) hahahahaaa i mislim se da baš su super za rodilište )))) hahaha


 :Laughing:

----------


## Bluebella

curke koje su rodile (Ginger, frka, Mali Mimi... bilo koja koja čita)... imam pitanjce  :Grin: 
čitam često da se bebe smire par dana pred porod i moram reći da se moj malac jako smirio. 
po noći više nema tuluma, ni štucanja, kao ni preko dana. tu i tamo se malo protegne i namjesti i to je to. prije je štucao po 4 puta dnevno, a zadnja tri dana samo jednom.
prekjučer me zabrinuo jer obično kad se ja probudim krene i njegova aktivnost, a to jutro mi se tri sata nije javio pa sam ga malo gurkala po nogicama i tek onda se javio.
jučer navečer je tata pola sata držao ruku na trbuhu a on ništa... otišao je na kraju razočaran spavati....
kak je bilo kod vas?
*butterfly* dali se tvoj dečkić smirio ili je i dalje aktivan kao i prije?

----------


## Blekonja

> Jutarce!
> široko povijanje?! Jel se to još radi? Čula sam da ne. Ali ipak...da ne bi bilo da je moj miš nespreman radi neinformirane mame. Ako se radi, kako ste to najbolje rješavale?


ja široko povijala i prvu i sada drugu curu, čula da se do Zadra povijanje ne prakticira ni ne preporuča, a od Zadra da se preporuča, 
pa ti budi pametan, doduše znam da su mi i sa prvom i sa drugom curom u rodilištu rekli da je jednokratna pelena već široko povijanje i da ne treba ništa drugo :neznam: 

e i da kad sam išla s prvom curom na pregled nakon 2 mj. širokog povijanja pitala me ima li tko u obitelji problema sa kukovima i kad sam spomenula muževu sestru i da je nosila duuuuugo kajišiće odmah nam je produžila još mj. dana širokog sa još jednom pelenom, ali ja to nisam baš puno prakticirala, meni je osobno too much i ona jedna, ali eto!

na sljedećem pregledu sve bilo ok!

----------


## Muma

Jutro dame!
Evo mene ponovno prve, pa kuham napitke...nadam se da miriše da vas dozovem iz kreveta!
Ja saznala jučer da mi je frendica trudna ali ima onu neku beštiju na g(blabla) i puna je gnojnih hematoma pa se embrijić samo polovično ukopao u endić...a srčeko kuca. Nadam se da će se malac ukopati dok se hematomi povuku.
*Bluebella* mi kaskamo 3 tjedna za tobom, i nije malac mrcima od čovjeka, pa je već sad promijenio "ponašanje"...nema toliko lupanja nego nekakvo slabo vrpoljenje, a uglavnom negdje nešto gurne...guzu, ručicu, lakat, nožicu...pojma nemam...moram pitati u utorak gin za "anatomsku analizu"  :Grin:  Ja se ne bih brinula sve dok se ipak javi.

----------


## frka

BB, Nola se nije ništa posebno smirila prije poroda. Zadnjih cca 2 mjeseca je ionako bila mirnija zbog sve manje mjesta, ali pred sam porod nisam primijetila neke promjene u javljanju i ponašanju. mada ona nikad nije bila nešto posebno "divlja" - meni njezini pokreti nikad nisu bili neugodni niti bolni. jedino me po mjehuru znala opaliti pa potjerati na wc.
sve ti je to individualno. možda nam se za dan, dva javiš iz rodilišta, a možda malac ima ljenitis fazu  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

Jutro cure, nadam se da ste se lijepo naspavale.

Bbella moji je zadnjih 10 dana aktivan da aktivniji ne moze biti. Lupa i to uglavnom po desnoj strani,dodje mi neka kvrga,ali neznam dali je to koljeno ili lakat. Sa guzom stalno mrda. Stuca mozda 1-2 puta. Rekli su mi da brojim pokrete. Dogovaram se s snjim da nesmije van prije 22.11.  E sad cemo vidjet ako ce slusat mamu. 
Mozda jer si ti manja i sitnija on ima manje mjesta za se namjestat pa ga zato manje osjetis. Jos malo neka uziva unutra, ali imam neki osjecaj da ce on van prije mojega...

----------


## Ginger

Bbella, iskreno, ja se bas i ne sjecam kako je bilo par dana pred porod
Znam da jesu bile nesto mirnije zadnjih tjedana jer su imale manje mjesta
Oba poroda  su mi pocela naglo i neocekivano
Prvi pucanjem vodenjaka, al se sjecam da mi je cijeli dan bilo muka
Drugi je poceo trudovima, ali nakon jednog mesarskog pregleda nakon kojeg sam cijeli dan prelezala u bolovima i grcevima, pa se i ne sjecam kak se ona ponasala...

Broji pokrete, popij sok i lezi na lijevi blok
Obicno bude 10 pokreta u 10 minuta, a svakako u sat vremena - broji se sve, migoljenje, lupkanje, stucanje...
To bi kao trebalo mjeriti ujutro i nacecer, u vrijeme kad je i inace beba budna
Ako te brine, odi na pregled

----------


## Ginger

E da, mojoj sogorici se malac primirio tjedan dana prije poroda
Ne skroz, ali je bio mirniji nego inace

----------


## željkica

> Željkice kakav si to bris radila tj. na što ?


neznam ni sama točno nisam htjela previše čačkat šta taj bris znači uglavnom radi se u 34 tt i ako je pozitivan na dan poroda dobiješ antibiotik da beba ne skupi bakteriju jer izaziva sepsu to mi je bilo dosta tako da sam odustala od daljnjeg istraživanja glavno da mi je nalaz negativan!

----------


## Mali Mimi

BB ja isto nisam primjetila da se nešto smirio ali ja sam rodila tjedan prije termina i malo me iznenadilo pa nisam ni pratila jel mirniji ili nije, samo znam da me uhvatilo taj dan čišćenje stana, nisam se više mogla ni sagnuti ali pokušavala sam svejedno obavit generalku, muž je bio lud sa mnom

----------


## linalena

ajme koja je to briga kada ti se malac ne javlja neko vrijeme - do sada kaj god prolazila mislim da se nisam tako osjećala van sebe, a tek osjećaj kada mi se javi - rasplačem se samo tako
a i čini mi se da mi se malo pomakao, baš me nekoliko puta jako zabolio tik iznad stidne kosti, sve da sam ssssss prosiktala

Napravila jako finu krem juhicu od brokule i onih malih repica uz krumpir kao zgušnjivač - prefino. Sada pečem pile. Jedino se pitam kako kuhati za djete bez svih tih aditiva, ne stavim ja puno ali ono u juhu suknem kocku a po piceku posipam vegetu. Samo da nam sve bude OK s dojenjem 

Bluebella jel se javio malecki?

----------


## 123beba

Hej, drage moje trbušaste dame bok!!!!!!!! 
Linalena, ja ti jako volim vegetu pa ona ide u svako jelo i kada dojim (meni je jedino lakše utoliko što ja inače ne volim jako začinjenu hranu pa mi je malo vegete dovoljno) i nisam primjetila da bi to mojoj curki smetalo...

Inače, moja mala dama se isto malo primirila pred kraj... mislim da im jednostavno nema druge kad nastane gužva unutra!  :Wink:  Bluebella, a kada je vama točno termin (oprosti ako piše, ponekad mi je teško pohvatati svašta uz ovaj moj smotuljak iako vas čitam često)...

----------


## marijakr

Moje cure su se normalno javljale skroz do trudova,nekih sat vremena pred porod su se umirile.

----------


## Muma

Ja sam do sad "gurala pod tepih" tu ideju brojanja bebinih pokreta jer i onako se inače zamaram oko svake sitnice...ali sad ipak da pitam...koja je fora s tim brojanjem? Zašto? Što ne valja ako nema x pokreta u y vremena? Što se uopće točno broji? Meni se on kroz čitav dan "javlja": gurne, pomakne, točnije - osjećam ga... Ali ne ko prije (čim bi legla na leđa, pojela slatko i popila sokić odmah bi bio napad na bušu  :Smile: . Sad je prava aktivna faza tek navečer od 22h a sve ostalo se svodi na ovo što sam navela. A jesam ga zakomplicirala  :facepalm:

----------


## Bluebella

Javlja se mali, nije da se prestao javljati, samo se smirio i to dosta. Nisam zabrinuta, citala sam da se smire pred porod, pa samo trazim znakove da bi mogao skoro van.
Nestrpljiva sam sva  :Smile:  
Doktorica isto veli da ce prije termina (5.12) a ja doslovno svaki dan cekam nesto.. imam osjecaj da ce prvo vodenjak puknuti. Jutros opet menstrualni grčevi... joj zrela sam za rodiliste  :Very Happy:  ja bi odmah  :Very Happy:

----------


## Argente

Ja sam se baš trudila primijetiti to smirenje prije poroda, ali jok,  nikakve promjene. Osim onog što su svi već naveli, da se generalno smirio  zadnja 2 mj. jer nije više imao mjesta pa su udarci postali migoljenja i  premještanja. Doduše, ja vjerojatno nisam mjerodavna jer su mi porod  inducirali, možda bi se smirio da je imao prilike.

Muma, broji se  sve. Ako se miče stalno nema prijeke potrebe za brojanjem, no ako  primijetiš značajan pad broja pokreta ili njihov potpun prestanak moraš  hitno u bolnicu. Većinu puta ne bude ništa ali -ne znam kako bih ovo  obazrivo napisala- nekad se desi i ono najgore...baš kad sam ja išla  roditi bila je i cura koja par sati nije osjetila pokrete i mislim da  beba nije preživjela  :Sad:

----------


## Muma

> Ja sam se baš trudila primijetiti to smirenje prije poroda, ali jok,  nikakve promjene. Osim onog što su svi već naveli, da se generalno smirio  zadnja 2 mj. jer nije više imao mjesta pa su udarci postali migoljenja i  premještanja. Doduše, ja vjerojatno nisam mjerodavna jer su mi porod  inducirali, možda bi se smirio da je imao prilike.
> 
> Muma, broji se  sve. Ako se miče stalno nema prijeke potrebe za brojanjem, no ako  primijetiš značajan pad broja pokreta ili njihov potpun prestanak moraš  hitno u bolnicu. Većinu puta ne bude ništa ali -ne znam kako bih ovo  obazrivo napisala- nekad se desi i ono najgore...baš kad sam ja išla  roditi bila je i cura koja par sati nije osjetila pokrete i mislim da  beba nije preživjela


E baš ti hvala...to me interesiralo...dakle, nije pitanje "motorike" ili sličnog, nego "da ne bi bilo..." (puj puj) ...

----------


## Kikica1

Kad vec pitate, evo mene s duplim iskustvom. S prvim malim mi je posteljica bila iza, s drugim ispred. Ako to ima veze s time a ne s karakterom :p Prvi je bio ugodan podstanar iako se nonstop vrpoljio, nije mi nikad zadao neugodne udarce ili slicno. S prvim mi je ginekologica rekla da brojim pokrete pa sam se toga drzala, s drugim sam brojala cisto iz vica, da vidim ima li razlike. A i mirovala sam pa da si skratim lezanje. Receno mi je da brojim tri puta na dan uvijek u isto vrijeme i kad nabrojim do deset pokreta  da ne brojim vise, ali da ih 5-6 minimalno mora biti u sat vremena. S prvim nije bilo problema, taj je imao svoj ritam i znao je u deset minuta lupiti i po 80 puta u pocetku, kasnije onako oko 30-ak. Drugi je od pocetka bio mirniji (ili sam manje osjecala zbog posteljice preko trbuha, al me masirao po mjehuru za poluditi) i do kraja me znao puno puta zabrinuti jer se bas nije htio javiti, prvog sam znala ubost prstom ili protresti trbuh (nemajka) i odmah bi bar dva-tri puta dobila meskoljenje, ovaj drugi je bio tvrdi orah.
Sto se tice situacije pred kraj, znam da sam ja imala opaki sindrom gnjezdjenja i da sam se ponasala kao da imam crva u guzici, bas sam bila puna energije i sve sam nesto jos morala napraviti.
Sto se tice klinaca, drugi se mrduckao manje vise kao i svo vrijeme (mada znam da tu vecer kada mi je pukla voda jesam u jednom trenutku pomislila kako se malo javljao kao da se nesto sprema). Drugi mi se mrdao normalno do zadnjeg dana. On je imao periode kad je bas bio aktivan i sjecam se da je u 18h situacija bila premirna i kad se nije mrdao ni oko 21h da sam se bas isprepadala i rekla muzu nek zaljepi uho na trbuh i trazi dok mu ne cuje srce jer inace idem na hitnu. Pretpostavljam da sam vec tad imala neke trudice ali ih jos nisam osjecala pa se malac zato smirio i pripremao za finale. Eh, uglavnom, muz je cuo srce pa sam se smirila a par sati kasnije su me poceli sibati trudovi i to je bilo to.

----------


## corinaII

http://www.nadlanu.com/pocetna/zabav...3779.145.html?


 :Zaljubljen: obavezno pogledajte  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## snupi

jutro cure! Mene ova mala zabrinjava malo se javlja i malo ne i ne znam kaj da si mislim u utorak nam 22 tj. da li da se brinem?

----------


## Vrci

Moj je isto zadnja 3 dana miran, stalno ga bockam... mislim da se ne moras brinuti ako osjetis barem malo...

----------


## anddu

Moja malena se nije smirila ni kad je porod počeo  :Grin: , tulumarila je i pod trudovima neko vrijeme, a i sad je jako živahna bebica, stalno mlatara rukama i nogama

----------


## corinaII

Snupi ja sam svoju princezu osjetila bas jako u 21 tjednu. Par dana je bila turbo aktivna i onda se smirila. Ja bila luda od brige i taman sam išla briseve vaditi i rekla sam svom gin. Da baci pogled na bebicu i naravno da je sve bilo u redu. Nakon toga sam skužila sa moja princeza ima svoje razdoblje ludovanja a i mirovanja. Bude 2-3 dana full aktivna pa se onda smiri na 2-3 dana i tako u krug.

----------


## tigrical

Moj poludi navečer! E tad ga bas osjetim. Preko dana bas ne...

----------


## linalena

tako je i meni, miruje dan pa me onda po noći probudi
pa lagano opet samo škaklja, pa odjednom bum
nogice su mu s desne strane pupka  i tu najviše osjetim, i glavicu dole iznad mjehura
zapravo baš nekada imam osjećaj da ga osjećam cijelom veličinom - valjda kada se meškolji pa se nabije na vanjsku stranu
no čini mi se da mi se opet malo pomaknuo, malo više prema sredini , dosada je većinom bio s lijeve strane

Ja sam inače jučer i danas strašno umorna, samo bi spavala i baš osjećam neku slabost ali ne onako kao kada me lovi prehlada jer mi je glava čista. Idem u utorak vaditi oggt i kks

----------


## Muma

Cure, ja mislim da je i do vremena...ovaj moj je isto miran danas...moramo uzeti u obzir da oni ipak i jaaaako puno spavaju, a imaju i jednostavno takve dane... :neznam:

----------


## Kikica1

snupica, to u pocetku zna biti tako. jesi sigurna da ne partija po noci? Jednom sam i ja digla frku u tako nekom razdoblju trudnoce pa mi muz rekao da je drzao ruku na trbuhu i da se mali bas izritao. A ja nisam imala pojma ni o cemu. Mislim da su ovi pocetni pokreti jos dosta sporadicni, za kakvih 2-3 tjedna pocne bas prava festa unutra. Imas zena koje ni sa 22tt nisu sigurne da osjete bebu.

----------


## Vrci

Moj je mislim jos poprecno,imam osjecaj da me 90% vremena lupa ili skroz desno ili skroz lijevo, skoro pa u struku. To je totalno cudno

----------


## željkica

i moj malecki bi imao dana kad se ne bi javlja a ja bi ludila ,valjda im dođe takav period.

----------


## MajaPOP

Drage moje, imam veeeliki strah. Imam skoro stalno prisutan bol u lijevom jajniku (i uz to prisutan osjecaj zarenja/topline koji se siri uz lijevi dio stomaka). Ne bih se bojala da iz spontane trudnoce vec nisam imala vanmatericnu, ali sad me bas frka hvata. Jajnik koji je ovulirao nema jajovod pa bi to jos gora opcija bila (ovarijalna EU), i molim Boga da nije to! Ima li itko iskustava sa ovim bolom u prvim tjednima trudnoce, na ovaj nacin? Po kalendaru bi trebalo da sam 4+6. Pls help!

----------


## mare41

maja, ne znam kad ti je uzv, al ja sam otišla i s 5+2 na uzv, već će se vdjet gv, iako ne i srce

----------


## Ginger

s obzirom na prethodno iskustvo, ja bih se na tvom mjestu javila doktoru sto prije, tj. otisla bih na hitnu
nadam se da je ipak u pitanju nesto drugo

----------


## Kikica1

Majo, kako znas iz kog je jajnika bila ovulacija? Vec si bila na ultrazvuku ili pretpostavljas? Mozda bi bilo najbolje da nazoves ginekologa i odes recimo sredinom tjedna na UZ, u najgorem slucaju ce se bar vidjeti gestacijska vrecica pa da se prestanes brinuti. Nisam sigurna koliko maternica raste u tako ranoj trudnoci ali ipak se i maternica mijenja a i okolno tkivo pa je moguce da te zatezu priraslice ako ih imas ili oziljak koji je ostao od vanmatericne trudnoce.

----------


## frka

Majo, mislim da je nemoguće da je do trudnoće došlo ovulacijom na jajniku bez pripadajućeg jajovoda.

----------


## Ginger

Cek, cek...tek sam sad skuzila ovo sto je frka napisala...i rekla bih da je u pravu...

----------


## Bluebella

> Majo, mislim da je nemoguće da je do trudnoće došlo ovulacijom na jajniku bez pripadajućeg jajovoda.


Moram te ispraviti  :Smile:  
i ja sam smatrala da je nemoguće ostati trudna ako je ovulacija bila na jajniku koji nema jajovod, ali to nije točno. s obzirom da me na to prijateljica uvjeravala jer se eto njoj desilo, pa je to prepisivala božjem čudu, pitala sam dr. R na jednom pregledu dali je to moguće i njegov odgovor je bio da je mouće jer j.s. može "pokupiti" drugi jajovod.

----------


## frka

a kolike su šanse za to? meni je rečeno negdje ravne Božjem čudu  :Grin:

----------


## Bluebella

> a kolike su šanse za to? meni je rečeno negdje ravne Božjem čudu


a vidiš da se ipak desi... evo, Majin slučaj nije prvi za koji čujem. 
i mene je iznenadilo kad mi je frendica to objašnjavala i rekla sam joj da je luda i da je to nemoguće, otišla doktoru nakon par dana pa usput pitala i eto mi odgovora. podvijena repa sam joj došla poslije toga  :Grin:

----------


## MajaPOP

Znam, jer sam slucajno bila na kontrolnom uzv sad u srijedu, i dr je rekao da je vidio slobodne tecnosti u duglasovom prostoru/lijevom jajniku ili zuto tijelo, nesto tome sl, a od ranije znam da drugi jajnik moze "usisati" jc sa suprotnog koji nema jajovod, tako da je to slucaj kod mene. P.s. Primam pregnil svaki drugi dan i ne znam da li od njega mogu biti reakcije ovog tipa (sumnjam, ali nemam iskustva) niti da li bi vrijednost bete ev.pojasnila stvar. P.s.s. Na tom uzv u srijedu dr mi je pokazao "visoko suspektni gestacijski mijesak/malo vjerovatno pseudogestacijski" (tako stoji na pismu) do 2,5mm. Idem ja ipak na hitnu, bojim se tog bola, a vas molim za vasa iskustva. Hvala vam curke moje! Drzite mi fige

----------


## snupi

Idi bar budes znala na cemu si! Drzi se draga majo i javi nam stanje!

----------


## Ginger

Prvi put cujem, moram priznati, al ako je moguce-a ocito jest, odi na hitnu

----------


## Bluebella

Majo, držim fige da je sve ok. javi nam se kad se vratiš sa hitne.

----------


## MajaPOP

Evo me drage moje. Dr kaze da je 99,9% siguran da je u materici (vidi se taj mali biser unutra), a da me jajnik moguce boli zbog jake prehlade, upale i vrlo moguce jer je "sljepljen" uz matericu. Hvalim te Boze da nije EU. I da-on mi je i ovaj put potvrdio da je sasvim uobicajeno da jajnik usisa JS sa suprotnog jajnika i da se oplodnja desi u tom jajovodu. I to je pravi Boziji blagoslov za sve nas bez 1 jajovoda. 
P.s.kaze da dodjem u srijedu opet na uzv. Mare, nek tece kako kod tebe od 5+2 pa nadalje  :Yes:  bicu presretna!

----------


## mare41

majo, bit ce sve ok, vidjet ces, ko i kod mene

----------


## Bluebella

Majo čestitam i sretno dalje  :Smile:  
(s obzirom da sam veliki ateist za mene je to sve čudo prirode  :Grin: ) no nebitno, nek si ti nama trudna  :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

Jutro trudnice iako je u 4 još debelo mrak a ova kiša i vjetar nedaju spavat

MajaPOP predivno i neka i dalje bude tako čarobno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MajaPOP

Jutro drage trudnice  :Coffee:  
~~~~~~~~ za predivan dan (iako je kisno, vjetrovito i hladno)

----------


## linalena

jutro ponovo, nakon nesanice vratio se san na oči i ja u krevet, no onda se ovaj zloćko sa sličice razbudio i nije mi dao mira jedno sat vremena

BB iz kojeg tjedna je tvoja sličica u avataru s 3D?

----------


## lberc

jutro!
linalena,preslatka ti je sličica

----------


## linalena

hvala lberc , kada imaš UZV?
kaže mi dok da sada počinje dijete dobivati masno tkivo pa su zato slike malo spuuky kao kosturi, jer je preko kosti samo tanka koža

----------


## željkica

jutro, jel zahladilo kod vas?kod mene nema zime al mislim da nam bura stiže večeras a meni još grijanje nije proradilo  :Mad: 

*MajaPop* čestitam i sretno do kraja !
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ malo vibre za današnji dan preglede za sve šta treba!

ja sam spremila torbu još fali par sitnica i to je to!

----------


## lberc

nisam još bila kod svoje gin. jer se je prošli tjedan mjenjala,idem ovaj tjedan,ne znam kad me bu naručila,jedva čekam,valjda je sve dobro.

----------


## linalena

ma je sve je OK, kako bi meni mm reko :Jel su gaće čiste? Jesu onda kaj cvikaš

----------


## lberc

> ma je sve je OK, kako bi meni mm reko :Jel su gaće čiste? Jesu onda kaj cvikaš


ma malo me brine taj hematom jer je dr A. rekal da je za hematom bolje da se krvari jer tak ode,a ovak može nastaviti rasti,a ja ni kapi

----------


## linalena

mislim da se hematom, pogotovo ako nije veliki, može u resorbirati u endometrij a da pritom nema krvarenja

----------


## Muma

Jutro okruglice!
*MajaPOP* čestitam!!! I dobrodošla na druženje s nama 
*linalena* ma daj, koji spooky kosturčić, bebo je slatkiš!!! Odmah mi je upala sličica u oči. Trebaš vidjeti mog kosturka u toj fazi  :Rolling Eyes: 
I da, primjetila sam trudnoća zapičinje i završava strahom gledanja u gaće - nakon duuuuge flegma faze sad ponovno gledam da ne počne uskoro ispadati čep  :psiholog: 
*lberc* može hematom i sam nestati (frendica je imala 2 na početku trudnoće, a na idućem uzv-u sve čisto ko suza)...držim fige da je tvoj netragom nestao! I da, novi tickerčić za gledanje - jupiiiiii!
*željkica* dođi i meni spremi torbu kad si već u elementu  :Cool: 
*Vrci* kak ide mirovanje? Ja jučer dobila popi*ditis kad je muž došao iz dućana - sav ponosan vadi stvari van a kupio pol toga krivo. I sad me 24 sata uvjerava da nek potrošim ta dva ogromna paketa uložaka koja je kupio umjesto dnevnih  :gaah: 
*Bluebella*, *leptirice* kako je?  :kokice:

----------


## Vrci

Kako to da koristiš dnevne, nisu li oni malo zeznuti zbog potencijalnih gljivica i svega?

Moj je u subotu išao s popisom u dućan. 3 puta me zvao iz dućana  :Laughing:  Al sve je ok kupio, jedino je tvrdio da nikako nema u dućanu zobenih pahuljica. Al znam da je krivo gledao, tj.nije znao što traži  :Laughing: 

Ovaj tjedan će mi biti malo aktivniji, toga me malo frka. Evo sad se spremam na tuširanje, pranje kose... moram jedan dan izvaditi krv za štitnjaču, to ću privatno. Onda sutra pregled, u petak na VV za štitnjaču...

Što se tiče ležanja, stvarno zna biti psihički zeznuto, fizički me ne boli još ništa. Jedino primijetim da su mi mišići nepostojeći, rekla sam da će nakon poroda, a prije šetnji, biti aktivan orbitrek  :Laughing:

----------


## Muma

Aaaaa...isto ko i kod mene. Sutra imam pregled i sve razmišljam kak se sredit korak po korak da se ne naprežem previše  :Unsure: 
Koristim ih zbog iscjedka...od kad su mi preventivno (daaaaa, preventivno) dali medazol u bolnici, imam nekakav pojačan creamy i to bi mi bilo koma samo na gaćama bez uloška jer se baš zna u trenu dosta skupiti...i povremeno me svrbi...sooory na opisu. Pitala sam još u bolnici da li je normalno da me peče, boli i svrbi kad je taj medazol izlazio i dva doktora su rekla "to će biti ok". Poslije me i gledala doktorica još tamo i nije ništa komentirala. A meni se to sve ništa ne sviđa! Pitat ću sutra svoju ginekologicu.

----------


## Vrci

Meni je dr dao da svakihpar dana stavim Macmiror. Fuj vaginalete, sve zuto iscuri van, isto isprike na opisu. Kad ih stavim uzmem ulozak jer mi je fuj da mi to curi po rublju

Obavih tusiranje, pranje kose i rezanje noktiju na nogama. Ovo zadnje bez frke, zacudo.
Popodne depilacija nogu,sutra ostalo. Kao sto kazes, malo po malo da nema naprezanja.
I vadenje krvi mi je sutra...

----------


## sybylle

*Linalena*, baš ti je zgodan novi avatar!

*MajaPOP*, čestitam! Baš je lijepo da si nam se pridružila.

I ja, nažalost, moram koristiti dnevne. Inače ih baš nikad nisam koristila i baš sam si bila sretna kad sam ostala trudna, misleć zbogom ulošci na 9mj, a kad ono-sad moram dnevne inače su mi gaće mokre za čas...

----------


## Bluebella

> BB iz kojeg tjedna je tvoja sličica u avataru s 3D?


lina.... slika je iz 25+6. 




> *Bluebella*, *leptirice* kako je?


kotrljam se i pitam koliko još ovaj moj trbuh može rasti  :Smile: 
p.s. baš si tražim nakit za piercing na pupku, kad mali izađe van da si vratim taj dio sebe  :Grin: 
jedva čekam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Muma

*BB* a da nam nabaciš koju fotkicu tamo na temu?! Ja ću se valjda sutra malo upristojiti za pregled pa ću zaljepiti bušeka  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

hej curke i ekipo iz  trbuha!Iberc hematom- is,is!Ja jedva  cekam kontrolu za tjedan dana, tlak mi je valjda na 50 jer osjecam se  kako lelujam i samo mi se oci sklapaju.Majo drago mi je da je sve ok i dobro nam dosla!Corina ovaj link koji su stavila me totalno razglalio.Ubijaju me grčevi u nosi nozi po noci, bar dva puta u nozi dolje u stopalu ili misicu onda na zmirecki skakucem po sobi strah me je da ne padnem i da mi se nesto ne dogodi!

----------


## Bluebella

> *BB* a da nam nabaciš koju fotkicu tamo na temu?! Ja ću se valjda sutra malo upristojiti za pregled pa ću zaljepiti bušeka


pa baš bi mogla, nisam dugo  :Smile: 
budem danas slikala bušu..... očekujem onda i tvoju danas/sutra  :Wink:

----------


## linalena

eh kada ja krenem bauljati po noći, ja od uvijek ne palim svjetlo po noći nego ostavljam malo rolete gore a u dnevnom ih ni ne spuštam
i onda me mm izbezumi kada ide iza mene na wc pa ne čeka da je izađem ili me ne upozori da zatvorim oči pa upali svjetla - makr bolje da pali svjetla jer i ovako zapiša ponekad wc kako bi tek u mraku
a onda još izbjegavati pesa, al Rej se makne čim ga taknem a Nera ma kakvi , nekada ni ne otvori oči, no ona je sada kod svekića

Bili na nasipu, ne znam koga je više nosilo mene ili pesa, tako ga je zbunio nalet vjetra da se zaletio prema meni  u zadnji kraj se zanosio od vjetra (ima on oko 35kg pa znate kako puše) a tako mi pašu te naše šetnje. Ali vidim da mi je sve teže se dobro obući, zimsku jaknu ću moći još možda mjesec dana nositi a i to sa tanjom majcom ispod. Ajd imam neku opremu od skijanja. E da i problem mi je ulazak/izlazak iz auta ako mjesto nije zadnje u redu da su vrata slobodna :Laughing:

----------


## Muma

*BB* dogovoreno!  :Wink: 
Ja nemam pojma kak je vani...jel mi treba zimska jakna sutra kad idem na pregled? Jao, zatvora li  :facepalm:  Znam samo da pada kiša.
Jel ima koja Martina? Sretan imendan!  :mama:

----------


## tina2005

..jel tko zna koliko treba proci dana od transfera da bi se napravio kucni test???? hvala :Very Happy:

----------


## Vrci

Muma,kako tvoji misici? Ja sam znaci obavila tusiranje i sredivanje noktica na nogama i sad me bole misici u nogama...eek uzas...

----------


## Muma

> Muma,kako tvoji misici? Ja sam znaci obavila tusiranje i sredivanje noktica na nogama i sad me bole misici u nogama...eek uzas...


Nemam ti ja toga više, imam meseko s celulitom. I skužim da me sve boli dok me mužek krene malo izmasirati...e onda cviiiilim. Dakle, dg: totalna mišićna atrofija  :pivo:

----------


## corinaII

Neki dan su se spominjali chicco ulošci za rodilje. I ja ih mislim kupiti pa već par dana virkam di ih ima za kupiti. I tako ja danas naišli na njih u Konzuma. Eeee sada ma ja se šokirala koliko je to pakovanje ka veliki paket pelena ? Jesam li ja falila nešto ili su to stvarno ti ulošci. Lipo piše na njima da su za posli poroda i da ih ima 30 komada. Jeli ih ko kupio ? 
Pa tribat će mi jos jedna torba samo za njih ? Ili postoje jos neki manji ? Ništa mi nije jasno ??????

----------


## Vrci

Ah ista stvar. Meni se moj jucer smijao kakve su mi mlohave ruke i kako cu ja drzati bebu. Mislim da ce nam biti jako veselo...

----------


## sara38

> Neki dan su se spominjali chicco ulošci za rodilje. I ja ih mislim kupiti pa već par dana virkam di ih ima za kupiti. I tako ja danas naišli na njih u Konzuma. Eeee sada ma ja se šokirala koliko je to pakovanje ka veliki paket pelena ? Jesam li ja falila nešto ili su to stvarno ti ulošci. Lipo piše na njima da su za posli poroda i da ih ima 30 komada. Jeli ih ko kupio ? 
> Pa tribat će mi jos jedna torba samo za njih ? Ili postoje jos neki manji ? Ništa mi nije jasno ??????


Da Corina to su ti ulošci. Da, jako su glomazni ali stvarno meni su bili super, cijelo pakiranje je otišlo, još sam i cimericama dala u sobi. Vidim neki dan da ih ima u DM-u po 39,90 kn. Ja kad sam ih tražila 2012. godine, nije ih bilo nigdje u Rijeci nego u njihovom original dućanu i to sam ih morala čekati 15-ak dana da stignu. I plaćala sam ih oko 60-ak kn. Nisu mi ni mogli stati u torbu nego sam ih nosila u posebnoj vrećici, pa kad su me sa 4. kata ginekologije u kbc ri spuštali u rađaonu sve smo morali stvari spakirati i ostaviti sestri da odnese na 5. kat i još kad je muž pokupio sve to napala ga sestra da šta sam toliko nepotrebnih vrećica uz torbu nosila. Pa nisam ja kriva što su ti ulošci tako veliki, pa još u drugu vrećicu stavim sokove i nekvarljivu hranu, tako da se skupilo toga, a i to je normalno kad si hospitaliziran.... Ali ako ti sve izgleda veliko, slobodno pola ostavi kući...

----------


## Muma

*Vrci* pitaj ga da malo on preuzme malca u buši pa da ti fino peglaš okolo kartice i bildaš mišiće  :oklagija:  Ma sve će se to s vremenom učvrstiti, imat ćemo pravi mali uteg za nositi  :Zaljubljen: 
Ako su ti ulošci toliko veliki onda je i meni nešto onako letimično krivo upalo u oko u DM-u...moram spomenuti to mužu dok ode u shopping po sve takve stvarčice.

----------


## corinaII

Sara hvala puno na odgovoru. Kupit ću onda te pa neka mi ih muž donese u rodilište  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*Bluebella*, *butterfly*, *željkica*.....i bilo tko da zna...upravo mi se najavila patronažna za srijedu...zašto dolazi?

----------


## Bluebella

> *Bluebella*, *butterfly*, *željkica*.....i bilo tko da zna...upravo mi se najavila patronažna za srijedu...zašto dolazi?



nemam pojma  :Confused:  dolazi na kavu  :Grin:

----------


## Vrci

> *Bluebella*, *butterfly*, *željkica*.....i bilo tko da zna...upravo mi se najavila patronažna za srijedu...zašto dolazi?


Nekima patronazne dolaze i prije poroda... na razgovor i pripremu...

----------


## Vrci

Za chicco uloske je mm pitao jesam li to kupila pelene za malca  :Very Happy:

----------


## paty

Draga Muma patrožna dolazi nekoliko tjedana prije poroda da te upozna i da ti objasni neke stvari oko poroda i  bebe, a ponajviše oko upoznavanja jer će ti doći kad dođeš sa bebom doma.

----------


## Muma

Ok, hvala cure! Nisam čula za to pa me iznenadila. A u stanu je taman kaos nad kaosom od sklapanja namještaja za bebu...i prljavo i razbacano...a ja svaka 2-3 dana dobim živčani slom pa se smirujem ponavljajući "nije me briga, sve za bebu...", Tako da mi je taman kapnula u pravi tren. Može max dobiti brzinsku nessicu i kekse, ja sam u vodoravi a ona nek priča  :Grin:

----------


## mare41

> Neki dan su se spominjali chicco ulošci za rodilje. I ja ih mislim kupiti pa već par dana virkam di ih ima za kupiti. I tako ja danas naišli na njih u Konzuma. Eeee sada ma ja se šokirala koliko je to pakovanje ka veliki paket pelena ? Jesam li ja falila nešto ili su to stvarno ti ulošci. Lipo piše na njima da su za posli poroda i da ih ima 30 komada. Jeli ih ko kupio ? 
> Pa tribat će mi jos jedna torba samo za njih ? Ili postoje jos neki manji ? Ništa mi nije jasno ??????


koristila sam vir80 još dugo nakon poroda
pred točno godinu dana ugledala sam plus na testu, godina neopisiva, neprocjenjiva, ko da nije postojao život prije...

----------


## Bluebella

> pred točno godinu dana ugledala sam plus na testu, godina neopisiva, neprocjenjiva, ko da nije postojao život prije...


mare sjećam se kao da je jučer bilo kad si mi poslala slikicu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> koristila sam vir80 još dugo nakon poroda
> pred točno godinu dana ugledala sam plus na testu, godina neopisiva, neprocjenjiva, ko da nije postojao život prije...


I ja se sjećam tvoje objave :Smile: , kako vrijeme leti još malo pa će i od mog plusića proć godina dana. Kako su cure?

----------


## željkica

*Muma* stvarno neznam kako to ide s patronažnom znam da dolazi poslje poroda a ovo za prije prvi put čujem, a šta se tiče torbe nema problema stižem u moju još samo fali voda i čokolade nisam htjela odma to stavljat da ne bi kao bluebella pojela! :Laughing: 
*corina* da to su ti ulošci ja sam ih kupila i još imam za njih sexy gačice iz apoteke  :Laughing: 

za točno mjesec dana mi je termin brrrrrrrr uf al valja danas nazdravit ipak je martinje  :pivo:

----------


## sami_os

sara38 htjela bih ti poslati pp ali inbox ti je pun  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> I ja se sjećam tvoje objave, kako vrijeme leti još malo pa će i od mog plusića proć godina dana. Kako su cure?


izbijaju zubići, al za to sam na drugim temama, inače sve super, vi ste isto super, koliko vidim :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

> upravo mi se najavila patronažna za srijedu...zašto dolazi?


?????
Otkad je to obicaj tu kod nas?
Meni je dolazila samo nakon poroda
Nakon prvog vise puta, a nakon drugog svega jednom ili dva puta
Aj mi javi koja ti je bila, inace svaka ima svoj kvart pa me bas zanima jel jos uvijek ona ista...

mare  :Love:

----------


## Muma

Jutarce... :Coffee: 
*Ginger* ništa ne pitaj, nemam pojma ni od kud im moji podaci...a valjda ću zapamtiti kak se zove jer imena mi prolaze kroz glavu ko propuh  :Laughing: 
Pregledići danas? *Vrci* spremna? Moj plan - preživjeti do 14h...mogla bih i usavršiti tehniku disanja  :scared:

----------


## Vrci

Jutro... ja sam u 16 sati, već me sad hvata nervoza crijeva... barem ću se riješiti zatvora  :Laughing: 

Vadila sam jutros krv za štitnjaču, u petak mi kontrola na VV. Moram nekako s mužem dogovoriti da idem s njim, valjda sam totalno izgubljena od ležanja, čim sam malo na nogama vrti mi se i nije mi dobro  :Sad:

----------


## lovekd

Varaždinke,kod nas je u zadnje vrijeme postao običaj da dosta ginekologa pošalje podatke trudnica kojima se bliži termin poroda u patronažnu službu,tako da se rodilja prije upozna s patronažnom koja će joj doći po porodu. Malo popričate o tijeku trudnoće. Mene je pitala jesam li pohađala tečaj za trudnice. Malo čete o pórodu,dojenju... pa,ako imate kakvíh dodatnih pitanja za njih... Kad je meni došla prošle godine isto sam bila iznenađena.

----------


## sybylle

Dobro jutro svima!

Noćas me moja ekipa toliko izlupala da su me probudili oko 5. Ovo je bilo prvi put da sam si pomislila "a da se malo smirite"  :Smile:  Bio je baš čudan osjećaj kako su mi zahvatili sve dostupne organe  :Smile:  
Inače, meni kad su izdavali trudničku knjižicu, sestra je provjerila adresu i broj mobitela "tako da se patronažna sestra može najaviti iako to ne bude tako brzo". Po tome sam ja zaključila da će doći i prije poroda.

----------


## Bluebella

meni niti je došla patronažna niti se najavila. nisam od frendica iz okolice čula da su im došle prije poroda.
iako, iskreno, ne znam ni kak bi patronažna saznala za mene. socijalac mi je samo doznake davao, nije me ni vidio pošteno, a privatnici ne javljaju domovima zdravlja o trudnicama, a ni trudnička ambulanta me još nije vidjela  :Grin:  a ja samo što nisam rodila  :Grin: 
jučer popodne me uhvatila ogromna volja za spremanjem i sve mora biti na svom mjesut (iako već odavno je)... sad jedva čekam kavu do kraja popiti pa opet na posao... da me dragi vidi šta sve radim i kak se po ljestvama penjem, ostao bi bez ono malo kose na glavi  :Laughing: 

*Vrci* sretno na pregledu danas  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

bila napraviti OGGT, meni ta tekućina na prvu ni nije bila bljak - ja to suknala naiskap i još si mislim joj pa kaj to pričaju
i onda nakon par minuta, mi je baš bilo jako slabo, skoro sam povratila, malo me i treskavica primila, uzela knjigu da si skratim čekanje a nisam mogla slova gledati od mučnine
ajd smirilo se nakon drugog vađenja krvi
a nakon trećeg me opet spopala tresavica da sam mislila da neću moć u auto, pa sam brzo pojela putericu i kukuruzno pecivo
jedva se dovezla do doma, dobro da nije gužva, pa sam si još kupila 2 slatka peciva jer su mi se ruke i dalje tresle
nalazi popodne

----------


## Bluebella

> bila napraviti OGGT, meni ta tekućina na prvu ni nije bila bljak - ja to suknala naiskap i još si mislim joj pa kaj to pričaju
> i onda nakon par minuta, mi je baš bilo jako slabo, skoro sam povratila, malo me i treskavica primila, uzela knjigu da si skratim čekanje a nisam mogla slova gledati od mučnine
> ajd smirilo se nakon drugog vađenja krvi
> a nakon trećeg me opet spopala tresavica da sam mislila da neću moć u auto, pa sam brzo pojela putericu i kukuruzno pecivo
> jedva se dovezla do doma, dobro da nije gužva, pa sam si još kupila 2 slatka peciva jer su mi se ruke i dalje tresle
> nalazi popodne


lina... ista stvar je i kod mene bila... na prvu mi se učinila fina tekućina, al nakon par min sam posivila u licu, ponijela si knjigu i novine za čitati a nisam mogla ni pogledati slova. jedva sam čekala zadnje vađanje krvi, odmah sam u pekaru po burek sa mesom, što slanije to bolje... 
al za razliku od tebe, taj dan nisam ništa slatko mogla pojesti. čak sam i kavu bez zrna šećera popila.

drugi put kad sam išla na ogtt bila mi je od prvog gutljala odvratna tekućina....

nadam se da će rezultati biti dobri  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

joj BB izgleda da i ja nisam sada smjela to slatko pecivo, slabo mi je zapoludit, moram ić leć

e da - zakopčam ja kaput (visoko je rezan pa se širi od malo iznad struka) a on se onak fino raširi da bi se trbušina prepoznala

Vrci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pregled danas

----------


## Muma

*Vrci* sve jasno, jučer sam ostala šokirana - par minutica duže pod tušem zbog brijanja i tresle su mi se noge jer nisam više mogla stajati...pa me muž smirivao da je to sve normalno  :Sad:  Zove me sad mama i pita jesam se spremila?  :Unsure:  Ma počela sam još u nedjelju s pranjem kose (uz dužni luksuz perem jednom tjedno, hvala nebesima da se u zadnje vrijeme ne masti, valjda jer je i ne diram  :škartoc: )...pa sam jučer izdepilirala jedan dio, upravo se našminkala u krevetu (nakon više od mjesec dana)...sad još tuširanje i drugi dio depilacije, i gotovo do idućeg pregleda  :Predaja:  
*Bluebella* dođi onda i kod mene počistiti...ja sam jučer imala živčani slom popodne od izgleda čitavog stana...živčanost se pretvorila u suze, suze u glavobolju i onda sam nabavila broj telefona od tete čistilice  :Predaja: 
*lovekd* baš sam se jučer pitala gdje si. Kako napredujete? Koliko brojiš?
Gdje nam se izgubila *nov@*?

----------


## linalena

*Mare* je rodila svoje bliziće neki dan, mislim da su oko 2,5kg

----------


## Bluebella

> *Bluebella* dođi onda i kod mene počistiti...ja sam jučer imala živčani slom popodne od izgleda čitavog stana...živčanost se pretvorila u suze, suze u glavobolju i onda sam nabavila broj telefona od tete čistilice


vidi nje sad... nisi me zvala za b-day na kolače a sad me zoveš čistiti  :No-no:  mislila sam da smo si dobre  :Laughing: 
a ja ostala bez tete spremačice, dobila žena posao za stalno pa više nema vremena... moram drugu tražiti. ako netko ima nekog za preporučiti, novi zg, nek mi javi  :Grin:  

p.s. joj znam kak je gledati nered u stanu, a moraš ležati i mirovati, a svaka trunka prašine ti smeta........ grrrrrr....

----------


## Vrci

> Ma počela sam još u nedjelju s pranjem kose (uz dužni luksuz perem jednom tjedno, hvala nebesima da se u zadnje vrijeme ne masti, valjda jer je i ne diram )...pa sam jučer izdepilirala jedan dio, upravo se našminkala u krevetu (nakon više od mjesec dana)...


Mene bilo sram priznati da kosu perem jednom tjedno  :Unsure:  Ali tek je negdje 5.dan masnija, a onda izdržim do pranja

Jučer sam depilirala donji dio nogu, danas još ono ispod trbuha  :Laughing:  i ostatak nogu, te pranje pred pregled.

Šminkanje, to je kao i seks, nešto za jelo?  :Undecided:  :lool: 



linalena, možda ti je slabo od tog slatkog peciva, jer si sad puna šećera. Lezi, spavaj, bude bilo bolje...

----------


## Muma

> Mene bilo sram priznati da kosu perem jednom tjedno  Ali tek je negdje 5.dan masnija, a onda izdržim do pranja


A čuj, nije ljenost u pitanju...ja se volim lickati, pickati, mazuckati i sve ostalo iz te kategorije...ali ovo su već sad teške procedure i zahtjevni fizički poslovi + fobija za bebu čim sam u okomitom položaju...pa nek mi se javi ona koja je prala kosu doma na strogom mirovanju jednako ko i ranije  :ban: 

*linalena* ajde pajkiti...

----------


## snupi

ja nisam jos nakon ogtt jos cjeli tjedan jesti slatko jer mi je bilo sve preslatko!Jos nemam takve probleme sa trbuhom jos si mogu  i kosu oprati i depilrati noge srecom ne retamu mi bas brzo dlake, ako ne budem mogle ici cu kozmeticarki, ne mogu ni zamisliti muza da mi to radi!Neki dan sam vam plakala kak se ova mala ne javlja, pa naravno po danu spava a po noci je party, jucer kad sam isla spavat na koju god sranu sam se okrenula ova se selila sa mnom, zaspala sam oko 1h.

----------


## snupi

opet preskacem slova, pijem kavu da mi se tlak vrati, danas sam popodne u zgu od 5 avenue mallu, druzim se anđelom  ili linalenom ako koja ima viska vremena nek nam se slobodno pridruzi!

----------


## željkica

*Muma i Vrci* baš ste mi smišne s sređivanjem , hm ne perem ni ja kosu sad kao inače ne radim pa može jedan dan bit i prljava neka vas to ne brine! prije 2 tjedna kad sam išla na pregled jedva sam se izdepirilala a kako će bit preksutra ne želim ni zamišljat,ako krenem sad nogu po nogu narast će pa će bit taman lipo bockavo za dr  :Laughing:

----------


## jejja

javljam se s pregleda, 6+3 i imamo  :Heart:  , ''veliki'' je bebo 4,9 mm i sav treperi... ja sam bila uvjerena da ce treperit samo jedan dio te sive flekice kad ono sve treperavo.. hematom nam je jos tu, mrcina 8x17mm ali polako ga gv stisce, nadam se da ce do iduceg pregleda za 3 tjedna bit bolje stanje.. mirovanje i dalje i dobila sam hrpetinu uputnica za vadjenje krvi i urina i cuda, rekla je gin da to ne moram sve odjednom jer se sve na drugom mjestu radi pa nek polako to obavim do iduceg pregleda.. i eto me ponovno u krevetu, u lezecem polozaju do daljnjeg.. uf da mi bar netko moze reci koliko dugo ce taj hematom bit tu...

----------


## željkica

*jejja*  :Very Happy:  za srce junačko a hematom iš iš  :voodoo:

----------


## Vrci

jejja super za srčeko, i dobrodošla k nama u horizontalu  :Smile:  Ma bit će to sve ok, samo miruj, koliko god teško bilo

željkica, da sređivanje  :Laughing:  barem se imamo čime zabavljati oko dana pregleda, da nam nije dosadno jel  :Smile:

----------


## Ignis

bravo jejja sa srčeko :Very Happy: ,a i hematom ce nestati  :Smile: 
A meni su mučnine za poluditi, ne povraćam al su mučnine cijeli dan :Mad:

----------


## snupi

Ignis suosjecam se  sa tobom , ja sam isto povracala cijeli dan, pazi na dehidriras, ja sam u dva tjedna skinula 4 kg, meni je pomogla akupunktura i infuzije!

----------


## snupi

Jejja bravo za srceko, sad miruj!

----------


## Ignis

> Ignis suosjecam se  sa tobom , ja sam isto povracala cijeli dan, pazi na dehidriras, ja sam u dva tjedna skinula 4 kg, meni je pomogla akupunktura i infuzije!


a koliko je to dugo trajalo?

----------


## matahari

Ja sam dva dana prije termina imala pregled (ranije bila hospitalizirana, zato) i taj dan sam kuću ulickala da mi nije jasno kako sam to sve uspjela s onim trbuhom. 
Peglala sam i trudove odrađivala na lopti (tad nisam znala da su to trudovi), ali nisam odustala dok nisam opeglala i zadnju krpicu.
Ručak taj dan nisam kuhala, jer smo trebali jesti vani nakon pregleda. 
Dolazimo popodne na pregled, doktorica me pregleda i kaže mi da sam 4 prsta otvorena i da ostajem,
a meni korz glavu prolazi: Gladna sam, tko će gladan rađati!!! 

Apropo patronažne, ja sam trudnoću vodila u istoj poliklinici, trudničku ambulantu također nisam vidjela, pa ni meni nije bilo jasno od kud patronažna kod nas. 
Moja je došla u posjet par tjedana prije poroda na upoznvanje, a saznala je za nas preko trudničkog tečaja.
Sad imaju preporuku doći prije poroda i upoznati buduće roditelje/trudnicu.




> meni niti je došla patronažna niti se najavila. nisam od frendica iz okolice čula da su im došle prije poroda.
> iako, iskreno, ne znam ni kak bi patronažna saznala za mene. socijalac mi je samo doznake davao, nije me ni vidio pošteno, a privatnici ne javljaju domovima zdravlja o trudnicama, a ni trudnička ambulanta me još nije vidjela  a ja samo što nisam rodila 
> jučer popodne me uhvatila ogromna volja za spremanjem i sve mora biti na svom mjesut (iako već odavno je)... sad jedva čekam kavu do kraja popiti pa opet na posao... da me dragi vidi šta sve radim i kak se po ljestvama penjem, ostao bi bez ono malo kose na glavi 
> 
> *Vrci* sretno na pregledu danas

----------


## butterfly101

Hej curke, saljemo pozdrave svima...mi isto kao Bbella u ciscenju i spremanju-cistog i spremnog...cekamo

Bbella sto se patronaze kod nas tice,ako si prosla tecaj nemaju ti sta dolazit jer su svoje rekle na tecaju, ali smo dobili broj telefona da kad rodimo i dodjemo kuci isti ili drugi dan nazovemo da one znaju i drugi dan dolaze. Naravno napomenule su ako bilo sta trebamo ii prije poroda mozemo nazvati.

Josssss maloooo....

----------


## Bluebella

> Ja sam dva dana prije termina imala pregled (ranije bila hospitalizirana, zato) i taj dan sam kuću ulickala da mi nije jasno kako sam to sve uspjela s onim trbuhom. 
> Peglala sam i trudove odrađivala na lopti (tad nisam znala da su to trudovi), ali nisam odustala dok nisam opeglala i zadnju krpicu.
> Ručak taj dan nisam kuhala, jer smo trebali jesti vani nakon pregleda. 
> Dolazimo popodne na pregled, doktorica me pregleda i kaže mi da sam 4 prsta otvorena i da ostajem,
> a meni korz glavu prolazi: Gladna sam, tko će gladan rađati!!! 
> 
> Apropo patronažne, ja sam trudnoću vodila u istoj poliklinici, trudničku ambulantu također nisam vidjela, pa ni meni nije bilo jasno od kud patronažna kod nas. 
> Moja je došla u posjet par tjedana prije poroda na upoznvanje, a saznala je za nas preko trudničkog tečaja.
> Sad imaju preporuku doći prije poroda i upoznati buduće roditelje/trudnicu.


maniju peglanja sam jučer imala  :Laughing: 
meni isto nije jasno kako uspjevam sve odraditi sa velikim trbuhom, pa čak i ribanje kade, al nekako uspijem. slijedeći pregled imam idući tjedan u petak (znači moram se najesti prije pregleda  :Grin: ), ali u trudnočkoj ambulanti, jer doktori iz bolnica više nemaju licencu za raditi kod privatnika  :Undecided:  ministar im svima ukinuo.
onda mi možda još i dođe patronažna, tečaj sam odradila..... 
thanks  :Wink:

----------


## tonkica

Pozdrav cure,
Sretno danas na pregledima i cekamo vas da nam se javite kad zavrsite.
Jejja baš lipo i bravi za srceko junacko, ne brini hematom će otici, samo malo treba vremena, bitno da je sve u redu.
Meni se malena prije nekoliko dana počela javljati i stvarno nešto predivno i svaki dan se redovno javila, evo sad od jucer ujutro nikako da mi se javi pa me brine, jeli to sve ok nadam se da je.

----------


## butterfly101

Jejja bravo za srceko...jeeeee,cestitam!!!

Zeljkice draga, uf uf uf, meni je to sredjivanje prava muka,ali poslije sam si super,samo kad imam "wellne
J
s" taj dan nista drugo ne dolazi u obzir jer se jako umorim.

----------


## butterfly101

Bjeze mi poruke jer pisem sa moba...
Zeljkice htjela sam pitat dali si spremila stvari za bebaca.i torbu?

Muma jesi bila na tecaju, ma stvarno ne kuzim sta ce patronazna...ali sutra cekamo izvjestaj

----------


## tigrical

Bravo jejja! Junacko srce!

----------


## snupi

mjesec i pol su trajale mucnine  i  to ljetos dok je bilo +40,daj napisi od kuda si pa cu poslati  frendici  poruku koja je radila meni(ONa je inace dr  i u čk bolnici se može na uputnicu), pa da ti pitam ako koga poznaje iz tvog grada kome da odes  ako ti i dalje bude tak jako lose!

----------


## snupi

Tonkice kak si ti prosla sa svojim mucninama?

----------


## snupi

na tretmanina akupunkture sam bila 5 puta onda su mi mucnine totalno prestale!

----------


## tonkica

Snupi meni su pomalo počele prestajati negdi na pocetku ulaska u 4 mjesec t i sad mi zna nekad biti muka ali izgleda da je bolje skroz pomalo skroz prestaju

----------


## lberc

jejja,bravo za srčeko 
ignis,ja bi rado da mi je svaki dan mučno,ovak nekaj malo pa me brine jel sve ok

----------


## vatra86

*jejja* To je prvi borac!!! Cestitam na srceku!!! Samo ti lipo lezi i ne mrdaj i ne razmisljaj o tome kad ce nesto nestati ili pojaviti... samo strpljivo.. iz dana u dan... :Kiss:  bit ce sve super!!

----------


## lovekd

Jejja,čestitke na srčeku. Nek bude sve ok do kraja  :Very Happy: 
Muma,dobro sam. Danas 22+1. Vrijeme brzo ide. U petak slavimo 1.rođendan naše princeze.  :Very Happy:  Ti?
Virim ja na forum,al ne tipkam baš.
 :Kiss:  bebama u bušama  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

Hvala cure.. ma Vatrice u pravu si, al nestrpljivost mi je mana.. sad polako mogu i proucavat sto to sve mene zapravo ocekuje...

----------


## corinaII

Iberc ni meni nije bilo muka na početku i nisam niti jednom povračala. Lagana mučnina mi je bila tek malo početkom 3 mj. trudnoce. 

Nego ja se nikako riješiti dosadnog i glupog bijelog iscjedka iako sam koristila i vaginalete ( pymlicol) a svi brisevi sterilni i UK,. 
Je taj iscjedak normalan ?

----------


## anddu

> A pa nek mi se javi ona koja je prala kosu doma na strogom mirovanju jednako ko i ranije


jel me netko tražio? Ja sam prala kosu i na strogom mirovanju kao i ranije - pod tušem tijekom tuširanja, ne znam gdje vam je tu velika filozofija, osim ako nemate kosu do guzica ili ispod  :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Corinall ja stalno imam iscjedak stavljala puste vaginalete i nikako ne prestaje, mislim da je to normalno

----------


## željkica

[QUOTE=butterfly101;2515677]Bjeze mi poruke jer pisem sa moba...
Zeljkice htjela sam pitat dali si spremila stvari za bebaca.i torbu?

pa uglavnom jesam još neke sitnice ubacit  i torba je spremna da krene  ali ne i ja!

----------


## Muma

*jejja* bravo za maleno junačko!
*anddu* problem je jer moje tjelešce ima ograničen rok koji izdrži na nogama...tuširanje, dva poteza kremicom i krevet...sve iznad toga je predugo  :Razz:  Trbuh mi postane satrašno napet, odmah kontrakcije itd itd. Tako daaaa... štrajk koliko ide a da je pristojno  :Grin: 
*lovekd* puse curki za ročkas!!! Uživajte!
Ajmo sad malo o mom autu (nismo dugo)... :Laughing:  bebač još malo više zaostaje u OA - danas na 33+6, on 31+2 (zadavit ću ga), i 2005 grama. Moja gin i nije nešto zabrinuta... "bit će manja beba i još će skupiti"...pa sad ne znam kaj da mislim pa pokušavam ostati flegma... u biti mi se ne sviđa samo to da je ta razlika sve veća. Cervix uloživ za članak (dakle tu smo stali od 28tt...nešto pozitivno), unutarnje ušće zatvoreno, skraćen na 25mm.  :Confused:  Molim osobna iskustva/mišljenja po pitanju tog... Cijeli pregled je prošao u "sve je to u redu za 33+6" tonu ali s druge strane se stalno spominjalo "ako izdržim još 2-3 tjedna" Stoga, bris na bhsb ću raditi s 37tt AKO izdržim do tad (a kaj ako NE izdržim i porodim se  :Shock: ). I yes, mali je na zadak...i dalje fino sjedi unutra ko naslonjen u fotelji.

----------


## Ginger

jejja  :Very Happy: 

Muma pa kak je opet na zadak? Znaci ide cr?
Je, usce ti je skraceno, zato lezi jos malo
Ak je rekla da je sve ok, onda valjda i je... I bebe su individualci, pa nismo svi iste gradnje

Pranje kose na strogom mirovanju- ne sjecam se kak cesto, al bilo je jako rijetko
Poprilicno sam krvarila i stajanje mi nije bilo bas preporucljivo 
Imam srednje dugu i gustu kosu, pa dok operem i osusim, treba mi bar jos pola sata...puno previse za tadasnje stanje....

Ciscenje- meni je sad jako tesko, a moram traziti novu tetu cistilicu, jer moja vise ne moze (varazdinke, moze preporuka na pp)

----------


## Bubimitka81

> *jejja* bravo za maleno junačko!
> *anddu* problem je jer moje tjelešce ima ograničen rok koji izdrži na nogama...tuširanje, dva poteza kremicom i krevet...sve iznad toga je predugo  Trbuh mi postane satrašno napet, odmah kontrakcije itd itd. Tako daaaa... štrajk koliko ide a da je pristojno 
> *lovekd* puse curki za ročkas!!! Uživajte!
> Ajmo sad malo o mom autu (nismo dugo)... bebač još malo više zaostaje u OA - danas na 33+6, on 31+2 (zadavit ću ga), i 2005 grama. Moja gin i nije nešto zabrinuta... "bit će manja beba i još će skupiti"...pa sad ne znam kaj da mislim pa pokušavam ostati flegma... u biti mi se ne sviđa samo to da je ta razlika sve veća.


Muma, cura koja je bila sa mnom u bolnici je rodila dečka od 4,5 kg a procijenili su ga na 3400.. Tako da.. Nisu ni te njihove procjene uvijek točne..  :Wink:

----------


## Muma

*Ginger* nije komentirala za cr...ali ja pretpostavljam da će biti ako se ne okrene. I da, prigovorila mi je za kilice, ona ima zapisano 6.5 s današnjim danom, ali nema još 1.5kg od prije. Ali i to joj je malo. A kaj da radim? Još je i to dobro s obzirom da sam nešto sitno izgubila u bolnici i sad nadoknadila. Pa nisam ni ja zadovoljna.

----------


## lovekd

Kolko sam čula,u zadnje vrijeme se i ako ie beba na zadak ide na vaginalni porod ukoliko beba nije prevelika. I hvala za puse,prenjet ću ih slavljenici u petak  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Taman pročitala Mumim izvještaj... mislim da je sve to ok za tvoje tjedne, i uloživost i veličina bebe. Ne moraju svi biti ogromni. Cerviks možda je malo kraći, ali ležiš pa nije problem  :Smile: 


Moj malac eto dubi na glavi trenutno, iako dr kaže da će se još puno puta okrenuti do poroda. Ima 915g, a mjere su u prosjeku taman na sredini, iako je nešto za par dana manje, nešto za više od tjedan veće.
Cerviks mi je 4.4 cm, ispada da se još produljio u zadnja 2 tj... Vanjski i dalje mekši i uloživ, ništa se nije promijenilo. I dalje mirovanje, ali kao smijem se malo dignuti po kući.

Moram u 28tt na test senzibilizacije. Znači Petrova? Koliko se čekaju nalazi, i kako se podižu?

----------


## tigrical

Sutra smo na pregledu. Nadam se da će mi počet smanjivat utriće jer još sam 3x2 a u 20 smo tjednu!

----------


## linalena

večer komadi, baš je bilo lijepo bit na kavici s Snupi i Anđelom, tri trudnice sve sa slatkim trbuščekima

Prvo, nalazi OGGT rekla bi super, natašte 4,7, nakon 1sat 7,0 a nakon 2sata 5,0
i tako ja došem po nalaze i kaže sestra zaboravili ujutro izvaditi još jednu epruvetu za KKS, dajete da vas sada piknemo pa ćemo odmah napraviti nalaz - i stvarno za 10min mi je bio u rukama i tu je sve OK. Hemoglobin je na donjoj granici ali unutra intervala, leukociti nisko i tako b.o.
A ja na kraju nakon onog javljanja prijepodne nisam išla spavati nego sat vremena s pesom na nasip ishodati sav taj šećer i pomoglo

A kaj sam zapamtila od gore, hmm da vidimo:

*Vrci* super da je mirovanje ublaženo a ovu u petrovoj 3 nalazi su mislim za dan-dva i podižeš ih isto tamo gdje ih i radiš samo u drugo vrijeme. 
*Muma* znači malac ima finu liniju, često čujem da se zbog zaostajanja u rastu mora mirovati i držati se preporuke lijevog boka. Vjerujem da ti je već dosta ali vidiš kako se cervix dobro drži a bude malac super, to se sve procjene. Ja kada gledam kako se to sve radi dobro da greška nije u 100%
*Jejja*  :Very Happy:  za srčeko a mučnine će proći

*Bluebella* , *Željkice* i ostale u finalu joj uzbuđenje raste

*Tigrical* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pregled sutra i 20tt :Very Happy: 

Pričalo se o *iscjedku* - meni je najčešće samo vodeni, presvlačim se bar jednom dnevno, nekada bude kremasto bijelo a nekada vodeno-žuto

----------


## Zima77

Vidim da spominjete trudnicku knjizicu ja je nemam jer trudnoći vodim privatno ,a ko izdaje tu knjizicu i kome se obratiti sutra imam pregled jedva čekam ,,,,

----------


## linalena

Zima niti ja je nemam, zapravo imam neki komad kartona na kojem dok upisuje uZV, ali u zadnje vrijeme je lijen pa mi samo da papir ne prepisuje u tu knjižicu

----------


## tina2005

..ja cekam betu svog prvog ISCI-a  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vrci

Nemam ju niti ja,samo karton za uzv preglede. Uglavnom se trudnicka knjizica dobije ako vodis trudnocu kod soc.gin., do 12tt ju dobijes

----------


## tina2005

:Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

U Vz trudnicku knjizicu dobijes prilikom prvog posjeta ginekologu, trudna ili ne, i svaki pregled se upisuje- sto je super jer bas sve imas na jednom mjestu 
Ovo prvi posjet, mislim prvi posjet u zivotu (u mom slucaju prvi posjet nakon selidbe u Vz)

----------


## Ginger

Vrci  super za pregled! Pa stanje ti je bolje nego kod mene  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Ajmo sad malo o mom autu (nismo dugo)... bebač još malo više zaostaje u OA - danas na 33+6, on 31+2 (zadavit ću ga), i 2005 grama. Moja gin i nije nešto zabrinuta... "bit će manja beba i još će skupiti"...pa sad ne znam kaj da mislim pa pokušavam ostati flegma... u biti mi se ne sviđa samo to da je ta razlika sve veća. Cervix uloživ za članak (dakle tu smo stali od 28tt...nešto pozitivno), unutarnje ušće zatvoreno, skraćen na 25mm.  Molim osobna iskustva/mišljenja po pitanju tog... Cijeli pregled je prošao u "sve je to u redu za 33+6" tonu ali s druge strane se stalno spominjalo "ako izdržim još 2-3 tjedna" Stoga, bris na bhsb ću raditi s 37tt AKO izdržim do tad (a kaj ako NE izdržim i porodim se ). I yes, mali je na zadak...i dalje fino sjedi unutra ko naslonjen u fotelji.


Muma znači malac će biti fit... predosjetio je da dolazi na Božić, pa ono kolači, sarma, francuska... bude nadoknadio vani, sigurno je finije nego ovako bez okusa kroz pupčanu  :Smile: 
šalim se malo..... 
vjerujem da ti se ne sviđa ta razlika, nemam ti kaj pametno reći, ako budeš nemirna po pitanju toga možda nebi bilo loše da odeš negdje po drugo mišljenje!
zašto ti nisu sad radili bris na bhsb ako postoji sumlja na prijevremeni porod?

p.s. ja stavila svoju sliku, odnosno slike... sad si ti na redu  :Grin:

----------


## lberc

jutro!
ja idem danas kod gin,i valjda bum dobila trudničku knjižicu,kod nas je daju tek kad je trudnoća
ovo mi je bila grozna noć,cijelu noć sam sanjala ultrazvuke,dr,pa kak nisam više trudna zato kaj nemam simptoma,užas,toliko me to izmučilo da sam se ujutro probudila sa herpesom,nadam se da se budem mogla čim prije naručit na ultrazvuk jer bum inače završila u vrapču...kaj psiha radi.
danas sam 7tt.....oprostite na mojim cmizdrenjima,ali znam da me vi razumijete  :Embarassed:

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi,  :Coffee:  i nekaj za čalabrcnut
I ja loše spavala, pa se usred noći mazila s pesom, pa boksala s jastukom i tak, sada mi se spava a dolazi teta čistilica i nema spavanja do 1

Lberc mislim da bi trebala imati UZV u 8tt, a kaj ti to nija danas - tako ticker kaže? I ja srijedom punim tjedne

----------


## Muma

Jutro...čeka se frendica za kavicu a onda patronažna...podnesem izvještaj kad ode.
*linalena* bravo za nalazić...samo vi fino papajte dok je šećerić ok...
*Bluebella* a ne znam više...u bolnici su pričali da je sve ok, ona kaže da je to ok...nije ni ukupna kilažica loša...skulirat ću se do idućeg pregleda ako ga doživimo. A nemam pojma kakav joj je to odgovor za bris i zašto ga nije uzela... ona "to radi s 37tt"  :Nope:  A fotka je stavljena  :Smile: 
*tigrical* sretno danas!
*lberc* awwww hormončići...sretno danas, bit će to lijepi dan!  :Love:  sve bu dobro!

----------


## Ginger

Juuutrooo!
Ja pospana za pozvizdit, a cak me ni curke nisu budile po noci...

Bbella, ja svaki dan ocekujem tvoj izvjestaj da je malac ekspresno izletio van  :Smile: 

Muma, meni su taj bris radili iza 36 tt jer prije kao nema smisla
U drugoj trudnoci cak na 38+6 tako da sam nalaz docekala sa bebom na ciki...

lberc, ne brini zbog nesimptoma, sve je to ok

lina, ne kukaj, bar imas cistilicu  :Smile: 
kad ona ode, ti fino u horizontalu...

mi danas okruglih 30 tt  :Smile: 
jos 6 tjedana i na konju smo!

----------


## željkica

jutro, i ja sam loše spavala samo sam se cijelu noć vrtila i naravno sad me glava boli. ja jutros nosila mokraću na uk opet me bubreg boli pa da vidimo ima li šta.

*Muma* mojoj su prijateljici non stop govorili da joj  je beba velika i to dva dr gin i kad je je išla na uz želudca taj dr joj je potrvrdia da je beba velika i da pritišće želudac a malena se rodila sa 3 kg sitne glavice baš cila sitna a oni su je procjenjivali preko 4 kg tako da te procjene i nisu skroz pouzdane. 

ja vodim trudnoću kod privatnika i odma sam dobila trudničku knjižicu,šta to nije normalno?!

----------


## Beti3

> Vidim da spominjete trudnicku knjizicu ja je nemam jer trudnoći vodim privatno ,a ko izdaje tu knjizicu i kome se obratiti sutra imam pregled jedva čekam ,,,,


trudnicku knjizicu mozes sama kupiti u Narodnim novinama i dati lijecniku da upisuje  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Jutro  :Smile: 

A vidim po netu da ima dosta trudnice bez te knjizice. Ja imam taj kartoncic za uzv i s tim nosim sve nalaze. Meni dovoljno

Evo mene na 26tt,za par dana trece tromjesecje...

----------


## Kikica1

Muma, bitno je da je misek nakupio 2kg, sad bude vjerojatno dobivao vise na tezini. Moj je bio sa 35 procjenjen na 2500 pa je u roku od manje od 4tj nakupio jos 950 grama. Tako da ako izguras do termina bit ce prosjecan momcic od kakvih 3200 a mozda i vise. Vidis da ti samo tijelo namece ritam koji mozes izdrzati pa odmaraj sta vise. Mislim da ovaj nalaz koji sad imas ako ti bude isti za dva tjedna onda postaje pomalo i normalan za te tjedne trudnoce.
Kod nas u Ri zadak nije automatska indikacija za carski. Sad da li rec nazalost ili na srecu, sve ovisi o tome koliko je porod brz.

----------


## Ginger

U vz je zadak do nedavno bio indikacija za cr kod prvorotki, ocito vise nije
Ja nema sanse da bi me natjerali da zadak radjam vaginalno - zene iz muzeve obitelji imaju ogromne glave sve odreda...pa ak mi pokupi genetiku od njih (a radjam samo cure), ne bi bilo dobro...
A procjene velicine i nisu bas pouzdne, jel...

----------


## tigrical

Evo nas s pregleda. Sve je super osim te vražje posteljice, ne mrda ni milimetar. Za drugi put mi je najavila ogtt-bljak. Mali je živahan, maše rukama i nogama!

----------


## corinaII

A danas je dan kada punimo tjedne evo mene u 31tt .
Ja sam svoju trudnicku knjižicu dobila u 6tt kad smo čuli malo srce kako junački kuca  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## snupi

prvo  hvala Anđelu i Linaleni za super druženje! Drugo ja sam nocas spavala ko zaklana i jutros mi se nije dalo izvuci iz kreveta!Muma postoje vjezbice kak da ti se bebek okrene , a drugi nacin su moksa stapici.Moj ginic sve biljezi u komp nakon kaj je pregled gotov isprinta mi povijet bolesti, imam trudnicku knjizicu ali za ukras!

----------


## jejja

Tigrical super da je malac ok, a jel moras kao vise mirovat zbog posteljice?
Meni je danas frendica u radjaoni od 5 ujutro i jos mali nece van...nadam se da se nece jos dugo mucit...
Sto se tice trudnicke dobila ju jucer kad smo vidjeli srcanu akciju..
Svim lezalicama da nam dan brzo prodje...

----------


## Muma

Evo mene... bila patronažna i otišla...pričale o trudnoći, dojenju, kozmetici za bebe (nije pobornik  :Smile: ) i svašta nešto. Donijela mi "Moja mala sovica" paket (promo materijali, al ima i uzoraka sveg i svačeg, Bepahthen krema 30g, Nuk duda itd...) i rekla da nazovem kad rodim  :Cool: 
*Ginger* draga, jučer je dr.B pričao na tečaju da kad je beba na zadak ide se na vaginalac u stavu mame na podu na sve 4 ...da si ne bi mogao priuštiti luksuz da ne pokuša poroditi vaginalno pa se zakomplicira kod cr i oduzmu mu licencu. Bio je muž, nisam ja, naravno...a vjeruj mi da upija ko spužva pošto je naš mališan za sad na zadak... Rekao je doktor da je to izrazito naporan porod ali on mora pokušati.
*tigrical* bravo za bebu ali baš i nije lijepo za čuti za posteljicu  :Mad:  Kaj kaže dr?
Mi danas 34tt  :Very Happy:

----------


## tigrical

Mirovanje i dalje. Vjerojatno će i ostat tako posteljica...a onda carski.

----------


## Vrci

Pa koliko nas ima na mirovanju sad, cijela hrpa...
Ma bitno je da je beba dobro, mirovanje se izdrzi  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

tigrical a kako ti je posteljica smještena? ne sjećam se - jel nisko ili naprijed? Pitam jer je meni i dalje naprijed ali kažu mi da je uredu, važno da nije nisko

----------


## frka

lina, ak je naprijed, tako će i ostati. posteljica ne mijenja poziciju sprijeda/straga - samo se može podizati kako trudnoća napreduje. i potpuno je svejedno je li sprijeda ili straga. jedino je za amniocentezu bolje straga da se ne mora kroz nju iglom.

----------


## Ginger

eh, tigre, nek je malac dobro
a za posteljicu, jbga, nek samo ne radi probleme, nije carski kraj svijeta (vjeruj, probala sam i cr i vag)

Muma, je, to je ista, draga zenska i nije pobornik tih umljetnih igrarija
I s prvom mi je pomogla oko dojenja
A sto se tice ovog sto su rekli o zatku (jos kontam koji je B-mozak ne radi) to ti draga moja forsitaju statistiku jos od one afere 2010
Nemam ja nista protiv vaginalaca, bas suprotno, al ima dosta slucajeva koje osobno znam (tu brojim i sebe) di su forsirali preko granice...al dobro, nadamo se najboljem, nemamo izbora  :Smile: 
Inace, ja sam radila sve one vjezbe za okretanje i meni nije upalilo
Al mislim da vrijedi probati

----------


## linalena

> lina, ak je naprijed, tako će i ostati. posteljica ne mijenja poziciju sprijeda/straga - samo se može podizati kako trudnoća napreduje. i potpuno je svejedno je li sprijeda ili straga. jedino je za amniocentezu bolje straga da se ne mora kroz nju iglom.


pa zato i kažem, i meni je prije bila niže pa se sada digla i kažu da je OK
a i mislim da se podiže do 20 i nekog tjedna

----------


## tigrical

Iza mi je. Ali kao što kažu curke to nije bitno, nego mi prelazi par cm preko ušća maternice. Ma sve 5! Glavno da je pišonja dobro. Danas ga je dr. uslikala dok je mokrio...hm...

----------


## Muma

*tigrical* nek samo sve miruje i ne stvara probleme dalje...i dobro bude...sve za bebolinija  :Smile: 
*Ginger* vježbice za okretanje...moram opet ići čitati o tome...ali baš sam se pitala da li smijem uopće bilo kakve, pa i Kegelove sad na strogom mirovanju  :Unsure:  mislim da ima nešto i na podu kod tih za okretanje...a to ne smijemo...idem tražit.

----------


## sara38

> Iza mi je. Ali kao što kažu curke to nije bitno, nego mi prelazi par cm preko ušća maternice. Ma sve 5! Glavno da je pišonja dobro. Danas ga je dr. uslikala dok je mokrio...hm...


Ma nek je tigrić dobro.... a i mama, naravno!

----------


## Vrci

*tigrice*, i nama je naš pokazao kako piški  :Cool:  tko bi rekao da se tako hvale  :Smile: 

*Muma* i ja sam se neki dan pitala jel smijem Kegelove, pa sam odustala  :Laughing:

----------


## tonkica

Tigrical bravo za pregled i da je sve u redu, miruj kako su ti rekli i bit ce sve u redu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ma nek je tigrić dobro.... a i mama, naravno!


X

----------


## corinaII

Hmmm  znam da možda ne spada tu na temu ali me zanima s kojim praškom mislite prati bebinu robicu ili ste počeli prati. Kako se ja polako počinjem spremati tribalo bi oprati robicu a ni sama ne znam s čim je najbolje.znam za omekšivač da se ne preporuča osim onaj dječiji Cocco ( ili tako nešto sl.)  jel moze bilo koji prašak a da je sensitive, bilo prašak ili tekući .

----------


## Vrci

To je mene mama pitala neki dan  :Smile: 

Ja ću mislim uzeti neki tekući za osjetljivu kožu i djecu. Gledala sam Dreft sensitive, njihovi su mi jako dobri inače. Mislim da je tekući prašak bolji nego praškasti, ali nisam sigurna

----------


## Muma

> Hmmm  znam da možda ne spada tu na temu ali me zanima s kojim praškom mislite prati bebinu robicu ili ste počeli prati. Kako se ja polako počinjem spremati tribalo bi oprati robicu a ni sama ne znam s čim je najbolje.znam za omekšivač da se ne preporuča osim onaj dječiji Cocco ( ili tako nešto sl.)  jel moze bilo koji prašak a da je sensitive, bilo prašak ili tekući .


DM navodno ima neki za osjetljivu kožu beba Denk mitultra sensitive...ali bilo koji sensitive je ok. A ja ću omekšivač napraviti sama, pitala sam patronažnu i dobila ekstra zeleno svjetlo: 1 šalica sode bikarbone
6 šalica običnog alkoholnog octa
8 šalica tople vode
10-tak kapi esencijalnog ulja po izboru

----------


## corinaII

Vrci i ja se mislim oko Drefta sensitiv... lipo mi miriše a i kažu da je dobar...
Muma a koliko tog tvog omekšivača ide po jednoj mašini?

----------


## željkica

ja sam tamnu robicu,dekice prala u dreft sensitive a bijelu bodiće,benkice....u faks tekući beba je nacrtana i može na 95 stupnjeva a i lipo miriše,omekšivač nisam nigdi stavljala.

----------


## Ginger

Ja sam prala u tekucim - Frosch ili Dreft sensitive
Omeksivac za robicu beba nikad ne stavljam, bar do prvog rodjendana (a i inace ga malo koristim, jer ne volim te umjetne tvari po sebi...) jer prasak se ispire, a ovo ne, i ide direkt na kozu

----------


## corinaII

Znači Dreft. Super i meni se on najviše sviđa  :Smile:  
Nego Ginger ti si na pp- dali i za njih koristiš Dreft ili neku praškasti detrđent. ( ja cu za početak jednokratne P. ali me zanima ako se odlučim za PP)

A omekšivač ma sve se mislim da mi on i ne treba Dreft lipo miriši a i imam sušilicu tako da mi je roba lipa i mekana kad je sušilica osuši. 
E i dosta mi je ljudi reklo da ako robicu stavljam u sušilicu da je onda ne trebam peglati?  ili ipak tribam  :Confused:

----------


## željkica

corina, mislim da trebaš bar ja bi.

----------


## Bluebella

> Znači Dreft. Super i meni se on najviše sviđa  
> 
> A omekšivač ma sve se mislim da mi on i ne treba Dreft lipo miriši a i imam sušilicu tako da mi je roba lipa i mekana kad je sušilica osuši. 
> E i dosta mi je ljudi reklo da ako robicu stavljam u sušilicu da je onda ne trebam peglati?  ili ipak tribam


ja sam sve oprala u Persil sensitiv tekućem deterđentu i stavila sam malo omekšivaća Frosch baby + dodatno ispiranje.
sušila sam u sušilici i peglala poslije... bio mi je gušt  :Heart:  a kad otvorim ormar sa bebinim stvarima sve tako fino nježno miriši kao po bebi  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Da, ja ću Dreft za osjetljivu robicu, ono što ide na 90 ću neki Persil ili nešto tako, isto Sensitive varijatnu.

O omekšivaču nismo još mislili, nakon Drefta ni ne treba. A kupila mi sveki neki na kojem je beba, koristila sam ga sad, prefin je. Mislim neki Silan...

Mi i stvari iz sušilice peglamo

----------


## Muma

*corina* piše da se stavi 2/3 mjere pretinca za omekšivač...ali sama procijeni koliko želiš. Ja nisam za nikakve umjetne stvari, niti za kozmetiku za bebu, ali stavljat ću malo toga umjesto omekšivača čisto da bude mekanije. Ja nemam sušilicu, a ona inače sama po sebi lijepo omekša robicu. Dreft je dakle hvaljen...pa možda isprobam.

----------


## Ginger

corina za platnene mozes i praskasti i tekuci, samo ga ne smije ici previse
ja koristim oba, isto sensitive

je, dreft jako lijepo mirise, nista poslije ne treba
a neke bebe imaju jako osjetljivu kozu pa im omeksivac dodatno smeta, i prasak im treba duplo isprati
srecom, moje cure nisu takve, al ne volim kemiju na bebama - i kupam ih samo u vodi, sa par kapi bademovog ulja
beba ima najdivniji miris na svijetu i ne zelim da mi ista ometa taj miris  :Smile:  jooooj, jedva cekam!

----------


## corinaII

Znači tribalo bi i opeglati robicu. Ma nije problem nego jeli se robica za tako male bebe pegla iz razloga jer uništava bakterije ili ? Zar nije dovoljno oprati robicu na 60 i poslije u sušilicu? zar ne bi to trebalo ubiti bakterije :Confused: 

(ps: nemojte mi se smijati ne znam  :škartoc:  pa pitam )

----------


## linalena

ja si mislim prati u nekom laganom baby tekućem prašku i ispirati bez omekšivača
negdje mi je ostalo da se 2 puta ispire ali možda je to bilo za platnene pelene

ja sam inače za njih ali kome god kažem da ih namjeravam korisitit dobijem takav omalovažavajući smijeh da mi bude žao kaj sam uopće ikaj rekla, kaj da velim jedine odobravajuće riječi dobijem tu na forumu i od drage Mojce na kavici

bila opet u šetnji sa cukom i baš smo uživali, nemogu vam objasniti koliko ja u tome uživam. Sve mi paše hladan zrak, lagana kišica mi ne smeta, zabundam se ja. I tako gledam ja njega kako juri za pticama po nasipu i usput razgovaram  s djetetom. I nakraju na 10m od stepenica dođe nam ususret pušteni pas, mislim i moj je pušteni ali kada vidim drugog prvo svog pozovem sebi i vežem pa pitam kaj je, ak je cura pitam jer ga smijem pustiti da se igraju a ak je dečko produžim dalje. Gazda ovog vikne iz daleka dečko, ja svog polegnem u nadi da će ovaj proć, a nemam gdje ni lijevo ni desno jer sam gore na nasipu a s obje strane je strma mokra trava, moj je kreten priznajem i ima problema s muškim psima ali zato znam kaj trebam napraviti. Ali eto ima ljudi koje molim dajte ga zovite, makakvi 2 puta se derem dajte ga zovite, ovaj onak vikne ime tek toliko a njegov pas i dalje sve bliže nama. Naravno da se moj kreten propeo, ja ga natežem i vičem - dajte ga zovite trudna sam ne mogu se natezati. Ajd onda je ubrzao korak i potjerao svoga. Tresle su mi se ruke, malo me i probolo u trbuhu ali rasplakala sam se strašno. Neću više tako moći uživati i od onda samo plačem. Mališa mi se javio da me malo utješi a ja si sada pečem kiflice, kvragu i dijeta trebam se smiriti. Oprostite na duljini i vjerojatno vam je ovo i glupo jer kaj još radimo s tim pesom kada je takav....mi smo stvarno već bili više izvan MPO priče nego unutar i trebala nam je distrakcija, a sada, sada mi se srce slama....znate onaj osjećaj znate kaj je potrebno učiniti a to je zadnje što možete učiniti....idem razvaljati kiflice

----------


## frka

curke, nemojte nikakve kupovne omekšivače koristiti za baby robicu - to je živo zlo. MM je alergičar i reakcije na omekšivač su mu katastrofalne. a bebina koža je tako nježna... ja sam prala s dreft sensitive + duplo ispiranje. i dalje tako radim i od kad se Nola rodila, omekšivač ne kupujem. i stvarno nam ne treba. moja mama i sestra su forsirale peglanje neko vrijeme bez obzira na sušilicu, a da sad imam drugo dijete, nema šanse da bih peglu palila - sušilica sve pobije i stvarno nema potrebe. uostalom, vidjet ćete kad rodite koliko će vam teško biti izdvojiti za to vrijeme. i forsirat ćete se neko vrijeme i na kraju će većina vas doći do zaključka da je bilo nepotrebno - trust me  :Smile:  ja sam zapravo na kraju skroz izbacila peglu i nismo kao da nas je krava žvakala  :Smile:  a za bebu je sušilica čist fajn (mada kužim da želite da je sve dočeka savršeno  :Smile: ).

----------


## Kikica1

Nemam susilicu pa ne znam kako roba izgleda kad izadje iz nje.   :škartoc:  Sta ne bude pamuk zguzvan? Plis bude meksi kad se opegla, tetra pelene se i tako peglaju. Kad su bas malecki ja sam ipak za peglanje bar onoga sta ide direkt na kozu, cisto dezinfekcije radi. A i roba mi ljepse izgleda. Inace sam frik i vecinu robe peglam onako po savovima i ne volim zguzvano i nabore. Susjeda znam da je malom bodice i robicu samo na radijatoru susila pa je mali bio ziv i zdrav, jedino ponekad malo neuredan. 

Za pp ide duplo ispiranje, bar ja tako radim otkad mi je mali imao nekakav osip pa ja to za svaki slucaj. Ako dvojis platnene ili ne, ja toplo preporucam. Krenula sam s njima tek kad je drugi imao preko godinu dana, jest da se malo vise bakces njima ali nije sad da ih ribam na potoku ili gubim dane na njih. Posto nemam susilicu uzela sam pelene sa dzepom da se brze suse pa gubim nesto vremena dok ih rastavim pred pranje i sastavim nakon susenja. Al nes ti posla, uvrh glave desetak minuta svakih 4 dana. To je tvoj izbor. I ja sam prije u cudu gledala kako se ljudima da a onda sam ih vidjela u praksi i skuzila da nisu bas toliki bauk.

----------


## corinaII

lina draga ja ti šaljem jedan veeeliki  :Love: 

Meni roba  iz sušilice ne bude toliko ni zgužvana možda malo, ali bebina robica je mala pa se to ni ne zgužva u  sušilici a bude lipo mekana. Znači bilo bi dobro da makar prva tri miseca peglam bodiće i sve što joj bude direktno na koži.

----------


## linalena

mi imamo perilicu i sušilicu u jednom i jako mi izgužva rublje aiko je bubanj jako veliki, no opet ne onoliko veliki koliki su kod sušilica
tako da je sada koristim samo za ručnike, deke
no nadam se da kada se preselimo kupiti i novu mašinu i posebno sušilicu

----------


## Muma

*corina* prema nekim "pravilima" trebalo bi se peglati do 6.tj bebina života da se ubiju bakterije, a kasnije više ne. E sad, činjenica je da i pranje i sušenje u sušilici odrade posao...ja ne vidim preveliku potrebu peglanja s obzirom da ne možeš ni peglati tu robicu baš na najjačoj temperaturi....osim bodića. I dobro je svu robicu duplo ispirati.

----------


## corinaII

Hvala vam sada sam pametnija  :Smile:  
Onda ću peglati  ribicu  makar prvih 2 mj. kako kaže Muma .

----------


## Bluebella

> ja sam inače za njih ali kome god kažem da ih namjeravam korisitit dobijem takav omalovažavajući smijeh da mi bude žao kaj sam uopće ikaj rekla, kaj da velim jedine odobravajuće riječi dobijem tu na forumu i od drage Mojce na kavici


imam i ja oko sebe par koje vole omalovažavati.... samo ih čekam.. najpametnije su, a ja namjerno provociram  :Grin:  a na svaku njihovu imam i te kakav odgovor, samo ih čekam. (to mi nisu frendice, nego silom prilika žive blizu mene pa ih stalno viđam)
pa je tako bilo rasprave oko toga što želim epiduralnu jer će i bebi biti oduzete noge, pa komentari na to što sam uredila sobu za bebu, pa kolica, pa moj stav o dojenju, pa im smeta što se mažem protiv strija jer unosim toksine u tijelo, pa zašto jedem slatko, pa zašto burek (dok sam bila u toj fazi) itd itd  :ban:  ah....
lijepo pripremiš odgovor unaprijed i budu stale  :hand: 
super su mi savjeti tih "super mama" koje sve rade kak treba i doslovno su previjale pelene i dojile bebe dok su ih još imale u trbuhu.....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ginger

lina grlim, samo se ti izjadaj

kikica ja ne peglam tetre, samo prvi put
kod slijedeceg pranja vise ne, ne vidim potrebu

ja imam odvojeno perilicu i susilicu i sve bude jako mekao
I ako izvadim cim se osusi, skoro nista nije zguzvano
popeglam sve za prvi put, pa prvi mjesec samo bodice, a ostatak robice bas i ne- ionako je nakon susilice mekana i nije zguzvana, pogotovo plis

a savjeti- s vremenom oguglate...ja sam znala onako "fino" odgovoriti pa vecini vise nije palo na pamet opet savjetovati
postoje oni koji su dobronamjerni, ali neinformirani pa ja probam objasniti, ako ide
i postoje oni zloceti, a tih sam se naslusala i za platnene i za dojenje -eee, ti se nisu dobro proveli
mislim, na kraju krajeva - moje dijete, moja odgovornost

Bbella, bebi ce se oduzeti noge? Haaa?

----------


## linalena

jutro drage moje  :Coffee:  i jako pasajuće kiflice od sinoć
mi smo malo bolje nego jučer ali i danas već osjećam da sam u blue fazi, dobro da je mm otišao na posao prije nego kaj sam se ustala jer sam već imala u glavi svašta nešto za zbrojiti i oduzeti
baš sam se jučer isplakala i kada mi je trebalo zagrljaja mulec se najeo luka

----------


## željkica

jutro,mmmmmmmmm kiflice ja bi al sad se vagala i u 2 tjedna dobila sam kilo nije puno al je meni šok a obzirom da sam do sada u mj dana dobivala po kilo  :Mad:   a baš sam sad gladna!

jel vas bole stopala?mene užasno!ko da cijelu noć pješačila.

----------


## linalena

željkice mene ne stopala ali prepone i kukovi ajoj, baš imam osjećaj da se to dole malo širi
makar ne kužim čemu jer sam ja inače jako rastezljiva, i sada u 41 kada se malo ugrijem mogu nogama za vrat :Laughing: 

Cure jel ćete koristiti marame ili već kakvu nosiljku? Ja sam baš zainteresirana ali nekako bi htjela čuti iskustva iz prve ruke

----------


## Ginger

Juuuutroooo!

linalena  :Laughing:  mulac se najeo luka, hahaha
a mene moj mulac razljuti gotovo svako jutro- jer se ne moze ustati na vrijeme i na vrijeme odvesti djecu u vrtic
ja se svaki dan dignem prva, skuham nama kavu, curama zgrijem mlijeko, obavim jutarnju higijenu s njima, pomognem im da se obuku, pocesljam i kaj jos treba...a on - ne moze ustati, popiti skuhanu kavu i krenuti na vrijeme grrrrr
mislim, djeca mi kasne na dorucak!!!

nosiljke - ja sam veliki obozavatelj  :Smile: 
imam elasticnu maramu, sling i mei-tai
elasticna marama mi je zakon dok se tek rode, ali i dalje
kasnije uglavnom koristim mei-tai, sling nesto manje
moja djeca su cicoljupci i nosaci, pa dok ne cicaju- nose se
u kolicima su u setnji samo dok su skroz male, al cim pocnu kuziti oko sebe, to izgleda ovako: idemo u setnju u kolicima i nakon malo negodovanja zaspu
al cim se probude, odmah plac i negodovanje
i ne prestanu nakon minutu-dvije (probala sam), onda ja vadim nosiljku, stavljam dijete u nju, a kolica guram prazna  :Smile: 
s bebom u marami kuham, perem, cistim, setam, name it  :Smile: 
mene spasilo!

----------


## snupi

jutro, danas sam i ja ranoranioc, nisam cijelu  noc soavala kak spada, u pola 3 sam se isla ponovno tusirati! trenutno imam tetu spremacicu i jedva gledam!Ja nemam susilicu samo perilicu, srecom dobila budem proljetno dijete pa se pelene  i robica budu  sušile na balkonu!

----------


## snupi

ginger dođi na kavu!

----------


## Ginger

zeljkice, mene boli sve, al srecom ne odjednom
malo prepone, pa ledja, pa noge, pa stopala i tak....
navecer sam naotecena pa me sve smeta...i tak, redovne cari trudnoce  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

snupi, jos sam u pidjami, idem se tusirati i prati kosu
kasnije ili sutra? ajd salji sms

----------


## željkica

ja se još dobro onda držim  :Laughing:   jedino šta od jučer ne pričam s mm tako da se sama danas vozim na pregled  :Smile:

----------


## doanna

Ne znam da li ovo pripada ovoj temi ali imam problem, barem se meni tako čini, naime u 8tt sam MPO trudnoće i počele su mi jutarnje mučnine koje mi ne daju funkcionirati, na pregledima trudnoće sam i dalje ostala kod MPO doktora i tražila sam ga preporuku za bolovanje ili što već zbog mučnina jer zaista fizički ne mogu ići na posao i na to mi je on odogovorio da mi ne može ništa takvog napisati jer ne smije i da se to moram dogovoriti sa soc. ginekologom. Zovem ja soc. ginekologa i ona mi kaže da su to gluposti i da će ona bez problema otvoriti mi bolovanje kad joj donesem preporuku od doktora koji mi vodi trudnoću. Trenutno koristim godišnji jer ne mogu ići na posao i nemam druge opcije. Cure molim savjet što da napravim?  :Confused:

----------


## Vrci

željkice- ja sam sad u tjedan dana dobila malo više od kile, plakat ću od muke. Nikad nisam toliko dobila u tjedan dana... Iako, možda je tu još obilan ručak od jučer :Laughing:  plus večera

doanna - meni je mpo doktor na nalaz napisao "molim mirovanje" i na temelju toga je soc.gin otvorio bolovanje

----------


## linalena

doana baš čudno od mpoovca da nije napisao mirovanje
jer i meni moja socka neće niš bez preporuke onoga tko mi vodi trudnoću, s time da je ona meni rekla da nije dovoljno da se napiše samo mirovanje već da mora biti jasan razlog mirovanja, tako da meni stoji, mpo trudnoća nakon 8 postupaka u 41 godini, trombofilija, povišen TSH, laparatomija

----------


## jojo

*doanna* meni je soc gin. bez preporuke mpo dr. otvorila bolovanje jer je bila upućena da smo u postupku. ako smo se toliko borile za djecu još najbolje da nam sad negoduju :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Muma

Jutro...ajme, pa barem jednom nisam prva ovdje s *linalenom*  :peace: 
*linalena* kakve će pelene tko koristiti - njegova stvar, a svaka odluka za platnene je samo pohvalna. Neznalice se nek sakriju. Ne zamaraj se.
*doanna* šteta da si kod takvih ginekologa...ne znam zašto ti ne želi napisati bolovanje jer su mučnine "pokrivene" šifrom i na temelju njih možeš ostati 3 mjeseca na bolovanju.
A kud ćete vi varaždinke na kavu?!  :oklagija:  Mogu ja otkazati aerobik, salsu ili slobodno penjanje pa dođete na kavu...dajem i grickalice gratis  :Smile:

----------


## doanna

ja očito ubola prave doktore, soc. gin. nema šanse otvoriti bolovanje bez te preporuke, baš sam jadna i da slažem se s tobom *jojo* kad sam se već toliko borila ostvariti trudnoću želim je sačuvati pod svaku cijenu

----------


## jojo

i ja sam mislila da mi moja soc. gin. neće otvorit bolovanje i već sam se pripremila na svađu ali otvorila mi je bez problema ( inače je isto malo čudna)

----------


## linalena

*doanna* i *jojo* pa dobro došle kolegice, tipkajte s nama :Zaljubljen: 

jel sam se požalila da sam još pored svega jučer slomila 2 nokta od čega jedan hmm recimo normalno a drugi mi je pukao unutra do pol mesa pa ne mogu ni to odrezati a moram imati flaster jer kak nekaj taknem vidim zvijezde - baš mi je jučer bio dan grrrrrr a bio je zapravo lijep jer smo ušli u 24tt

----------


## lberc

ja sam jučer bila kod svoje soc. gin.i samo me pitala ak radim,ja sam rekla da sad koristim godišnji da to potrošim pa bi onda bolovanje,rekla je da nema problema i da mi bude odmah pisala prijeteči pobačaj tak da može dati bolovanje bez problema,kad potrošim bolovanje..super je i nikad mi nije radila probleme

----------


## innu

Jejja, malo kasnim, bravo za srce  :Heart: 
Tigrical, popišanac mali, ma samo nek ste vi dobro, a za ostalo ćemo lako!

----------


## željkica

da vas pitam za patronažne,ja vodim trudnoću kod privatnika pa kako to ide s patronažnim jel se ja negdi tribam javit ili kako šta,neznam ništa! :škartoc:

----------


## Bluebella

> da vas pitam za patronažne,ja vodim trudnoću kod privatnika pa kako to ide s patronažnim jel se ja negdi tribam javit ili kako šta,neznam ništa!


koliko ja znam kad rodiš iz rodilišta jave u dom zdravlja kojem pripradaš i oni pošalju patronažnu.

----------


## anddu

Linalena, ne daj se obeshrabriti. Evo mi smo prije mjesec dana prešli na platnene i zakon su, a svi oko mene su, kao i mm i dalje skeptici. Ali baš me briga, ja ih tako volim i imaš par minuta više posla s njima (za stavit ih sušiti i dignuti sa sušila, a ionako stalno neku robu perem tako da to ni ne osjetim), a bebina guza je jako zahvalna

----------


## anddu

U pravu si BB, iz bolnice jave pa ti se onda patronažna najavi za dolazak. Meni nije dolazila prije poroda nego poslije

----------


## Vrci

Kod nas ne, u rodilištu kažu da se roditelji sami jave patronažnoj. Ali zato jer mi rađamo u ZG, a živimo u drugom gradu, pa možda zato...
Jednom sam čekala kod dr kad je došao tata s otpusnim pismom i rekao da je žena baš izašla iz bolnice i da su mu rekli da se javi patronažnoj.

Uglavnom ja u svom mjestu imam mali dom zdravlja (2 dr, svaki u jednoj smjeni) i jednu patronažnu. Žena kad rodi, onda netko ode u dz i dogovori se s patronažnom (ili ju mama nazove na mob, i to se može dobiti)

----------


## Mali Mimi

> *corina* prema nekim "pravilima" trebalo bi se peglati do 6.tj bebina života da se ubiju bakterije, a kasnije više ne. E sad, činjenica je da i pranje i sušenje u sušilici odrade posao...ja ne vidim preveliku potrebu peglanja s obzirom da ne možeš ni peglati tu robicu baš na najjačoj temperaturi....osim bodića. I dobro je svu robicu duplo ispirati.


Ja sam sve prepeglala prvi put prije nego se mali rodio i valjda ubila sve bakterije i onda smo odustali od peglanje jer stvarno ne stignemo još i to, i onako sam bila ko zombi prvih mjesec dana, i eto ništa mu nije živ je i zdrav!
Recimo koristimo i one platnene pelene koje idu na kožu i koje se inače ne peglaju...

----------


## Bluebella

*leptirice* draga,,,,kak si? danas 37tt  :Klap:  u terminu smo.... to je to  :Very Happy:

----------


## Konfuzija

*Doanna*, inzistiraj. Prekomjerno povraćanje u trudnoći (hyperemesis gravidarum) - O21, ne treba ti za to preporuka MPO-ovca.

Nisam pokopčala u vezi trudničke knjižice, za što nam to treba i što fali običnom papiru na koji dr. piše svaki pregled?

----------


## Vrci

Ma nije trudnicka neophodna, ako ju nemamo moramo u rodiliste donijeti sve papire od pregleda.

----------


## mima235

*DOANNA*  odi kod doktorice s tim papirima koje imaš, meni je pisala šifru nadzor nad trudnoćom zbog neplodnosti, ne znam točno koja je oznaka.

----------


## lberc

kod nas se u trudničku zapisuje težina,tlak i ne znam ak još kaj drugo,meni je dr. rekla da dojdem u utorak da mi otvori trudničku knjižicu i u srijedu na ultrazvuk..konačno,onda bum taman 8tt..ne znam zakaj mi u tickeru piše već sad 8,a tek sam 7

----------


## željkica

hvala na inf o patronažnoj, kuća je sređena sad idem sebe dovest sredit valjda ću do 4 bit gotova.

----------


## linalena

> kod nas se u trudničku zapisuje težina,tlak i ne znam ak još kaj drugo,meni je dr. rekla da dojdem u utorak da mi otvori trudničku knjižicu i u srijedu na ultrazvuk..konačno,onda bum taman 8tt..ne znam zakaj mi u tickeru piše već sad 8,a tek sam 7


zato jer je npr 7+3 8mi tjedan trudnoće

----------


## lberc

> zato jer je npr 7+3 8mi tjedan trudnoće


aha,viš ja to nisam znala,ja mislila da se to računa 7tt..kaj da vam velim,sve mi je to novo...čitam vaše savjete i iskustva i upijam :Smile:

----------


## doanna

> *DOANNA*  odi kod doktorice s tim papirima koje imaš, meni je pisala šifru nadzor nad trudnoćom zbog neplodnosti, ne znam točno koja je oznaka.


sad si me sjetila da mi je zadnji put soc. ginekolog dao uputnicu za uzv i pregled s dijagnozom upravo ovom koju spominješ, znači ona me očito vodi pod time ali ne razumijem zašto mi onda ne želi otvoriti bolovanje, tko tu koga.....

----------


## Kikica1

Ako ti socijalac vodi trudnocu, moze ti na papir napisati koju god dijagnozu da otvoris bolovanje. Ako ti samo pise uputnice i slicno, onda mozda zato trazi da joj ginic kod kog vodis trudnocu napise preporuku, da se "pokrije". Obicno MPO-ovci uvijek stave napomenu mirovanje tako da ne kuzim zasto tebi toga nema. Moja seka je dobila bolovanje na osnovu povracanja tako da ti to sigurno moze otvoriti.

----------


## željkica

uspila bravo ja  :Klap:  čak sam i kosu uspila izravnat a inače imam ricastu!sad čekam 16 h pa na pregled.

upravo mi stiga nalaz od uk i uredu je al mene i dalje nešto bocne od pupka pa sve prema dolje baš bude neugodno i bolno , možda se mali igra a neznam pitat ću dr.

----------


## frka

> koliko ja znam kad rodiš iz rodilišta jave u dom zdravlja kojem pripradaš i oni pošalju patronažnu.



mi smo sami morali zvati DZ (mada bi bilo bolje da uopće nismo, al to je već druga tema) - provjeri još jednom u Vg.

marama rules! spasila nas masu puta!

----------


## Muma

*željkica* sretno i uživaj! Čekamo izvještaj  :Very Happy:

----------


## đurđa76

evo mali update od nas sa današnjeg pregleda,stanje cerviksa bez promjene,uloživa za vršak prsta(tako već treća kontrola pa je ok jer se ne mijenja)dobila sam 10 i po kila,s tim da sam se malo šokirala jer su 4 od ova prethodna 4 tjedna,ali ja ih ne vidim nigdje osim u trbuhu,uglavnom nek napravim ogtt jer mi ko i u prvoj trudnoći ima dosta plodne vode,ali to ne gledamo kao problem,cura ima oko 900 grama on mrvicu više,uglavnom sve je super i nalaz je uredan,sljedeća nam je kontrola za tri tjedna
cure čitamo vas uredno ali kraj ove moje zvrke ne stignem pisat a i ne smijem joj pokazat laptop jer je odmah nekoliko tipki vani
Doanna,koliko sam ja shvatila iz tvog prvog posta mpo -doktor ti je rekao da ti on ne može napisat,odnosno otvoriti bolovanje,što je i logično,a socijalci traže pokriće tako da bi ga ja na tvom mjestu samo zamolila za tu preporuku na osnovi koje će ti soc otvoriti bolovanje,ali nažalost znam mnogo slučajeva gdje su trudnice išle paralelno na preglede i privatno i kod socijalnog jer isti ne bi htio izdati uputnice ili što već treba
Bluebella,još malo,,sretno
Linalena čitam tvoje postove o šetnjama po mom kvartu,(pretpostavljam),ili susjednom gdje sam odrasla i odmah mi dođe sjeta,još kad si zamislim šetnju po nasipu sa pesom(moj je nažalost prošle godine uginuo),uh uh
novim trudnicama čestitam,i želim vam lijepu trudnoću

----------


## phiphy

*Linalena*  :Laughing:  , nasmijala sam se na komentare o pp. Mi smo na pp od dolaska iz rodilišta, a nedavno smo dobili na poklon oooogroman paket Pampersica pa je nastala pomalo neugodna situacija, meni jer sam morala reći da ne koristimo jednokratne, a onda i gostima koji su skužili da su skroz fulali poklon  :Laughing:  uz komentar da do tad nisu znali nikoga tko koristi platnene pelene. U svakom slučaju, ne daj se obeshrabriti.

Što se tiče pranja robice, mi koristimo Frosh, bez omekšivača. Meni je puno prihvatljivije da dijete na koži ima malo grublju tkaninu, nego mekani bodi pun kemije (omekšivača). Svu robicu i pelene popeglala sam prije poroda i jednom nakon. Od onda je pegla u špajzi  :Grin:  .

----------


## Argente

Meni je stalno sve dječje popeglano. I bit će.
...dok god moja mama bude dolazila u posjete  :lool:

----------


## linalena

hahaha ... dok mama dolazi (najbolje su mi ove tri točkice)

----------


## doanna

> Ako ti socijalac vodi trudnocu, moze ti na papir napisati koju god dijagnozu da otvoris bolovanje. Ako ti samo pise uputnice i slicno, onda mozda zato trazi da joj ginic kod kog vodis trudnocu napise preporuku, da se "pokrije". Obicno MPO-ovci uvijek stave napomenu mirovanje tako da ne kuzim zasto tebi toga nema. Moja seka je dobila bolovanje na osnovu povracanja tako da ti to sigurno moze otvoriti.


obzirom da sam cijeli dan bila nervozna, nazvala sam opet mpo doktora i ispričala mu da mi soc. ginekolog ne želi otvoriti bolovanje bez njegove pisane upute, na to mi je on opet ponovio da su to gluposti i da su oni sa soc. ginekolozima sjedili na sastanku 2 sata da bi se soc. ginekolozi izborili za jedino pravo da isključivo oni mogu utjecati na bolovanje mpo trudnoća, također mi je rekao da oni više ne smiju pisati uputu mirovanja nakon izvršenog transfera kako je to do sada bio slučaj i neka moj soc. ginekolog izvoli raditi prema uputi za koju su se izborili. Uglavnom, nisam ga pustila s telefona i tražila sam ga da mi pomogne u ovoj situaciji jer što ja sad kao pacijent tu mogu između njihovih prepucavanja i na kraju smo došli na to da će mi napisati preporuku za moju ginekologicu da mi otvori bolovanje. Vidjet ću sad kako će to završiti ali očito da je nešto divlje u zraku.....

----------


## linalena

to ti je ono kaj sam ja napisala - soc.gin  mi je napisala bolovanje nakon što mi je mpo dr  napisao neki razlog zašto bi trebala na bolovanje a ne samo na osnovi njegove preporuke za mirovanje. Očito je  moja dokica bila na tom sastanku.  :Laughing: 
Jedina sam na amnio došla s novom uputnicom, jednom a ne 3 (ili4) pa sam izazvala pomutnju, sada imam uputnicu D1 u Petrovoj i više ni KKS ne mogu ići izvaditi u DZ već sve u petrovoj

Ali tebi bi stavrno trebalo bolovanje zbog mučnine, bolovanje koje postoji i za spontane trudnoće. Prestrašno je što se mi moramo s njima ganjati a kao sve u našu korist

----------


## butterfly101

> Hmmm  znam da možda ne spada tu na temu ali me zanima s kojim praškom mislite prati bebinu robicu ili ste počeli prati. Kako se ja polako počinjem spremati tribalo bi oprati robicu a ni sama ne znam s čim je najbolje.znam za omekšivač da se ne preporuča osim onaj dječiji Cocco ( ili tako nešto sl.)  jel moze bilo koji prašak a da je sensitive, bilo prašak ili tekući .


Ja sam prala sa Persil sensitiv tekucim,beba je nacrtana i kupila od chicca omeksivac u Dm. Super roba mirise.




> *leptirice* draga,,,,kak si? danas 37tt  u terminu smo.... to je to

----------


## butterfly101

Jeeee,bbella ja sam danas spremila robu koju cu si obuci kad me ulovi vrijeme za otic u rodiliste, cijeli me dan drzi neka panika oko tog puhanja-tiskanja, neznam sta je sad to, ali nekako me strah hocu li ja to znati. Nisam nista vjezbala. Onda sam pripremila robu koju cu si obuci za odlazak kuci,nadam se da cu imat snage i volje za se malo usminkat. 
Neznam zasto me danas pere ta panika, jooooj valjda cemo izdrzat tu bol.

Mimi das koji savjet? Jos nisam odlucila za epiduralnu...

----------


## Zima77

Evo i nas s pregleda sve je u redu cerviks morfol.uredan mjeri 50mm u u zatvoreno kao t ,kcs uredni placentacija uredna bebolinac ima 690 g pokreti uredna dinamika ,količina vode uredna dobila popis pretraga za obaviti i kontrola za 4 tj sto se tiče bolovanja nisam nikad imala problema trudnocu vodim privatno a socijalac mi na temelju preporuke samo produži bolovanje ,,,

----------


## Ginger

> Meni je stalno sve dječje popeglano. I bit će.
> ...dok god moja mama bude dolazila u posjete


 :Laughing:

----------


## butterfly101

Bravo Zima77 raste beba,raste.....

----------


## željkica

evo mene s pregleda,sve super i za 10 dana opet pregled,frajer procjenjen na 3300 , mali bezobraznjak nam se beljio  :Razz:  sram ga bilo!
zeza mene dr da mali ima veliki nos a ja njemu šta se bunite vi ste ga napravili a on meni sad još traži alimentaciju!  :Laughing: 

 :Very Happy:  za sve ostale preglede!

*butterfly* to se i ja pitam za bol,uf baš me strah!mene panika ne pušta! :Nope:

----------


## corinaII

Željkice bravo  :Klap:  

Ahh Poljak i njegov humor....jednostavno obožavam tog čovika  :Grin:

----------


## mare41

kad pocnete s jednim deterdjentom nastavite s njim ako nema alergija, a omeksivac ne treba, sto manje kemije to bolje

----------


## butterfly101

> evo mene s pregleda,sve super i za 10 dana opet pregled,frajer procjenjen na 3300 , mali bezobraznjak nam se beljio  sram ga bilo!
> zeza mene dr da mali ima veliki nos a ja njemu šta se bunite vi ste ga napravili a on meni sad još traži alimentaciju! 
> 
>  za sve ostale preglede!


Hahaha pre jak je....

----------


## tonkica

Zima i Zeljkica bravo za preglede, baš uživam u lipim vijestima., e i mene si Zeljkice nasmijala  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Super pričica  :Laughing: 

Čestitam na svim dobrim pregledima

----------


## lovekd

Evo,pošto su aktualni pregledi,da se i ja javim.  :Smile:  Bili danas na 4d. Mališa nam fino raste,ima 600g. Sve je super  :Smile:  Uspjeli smo čak i neke slikice u 4d dobit (sa sekom prošle godine nismo bili te sreće).
 :Kiss:  svima u finalu,onima na mirovanju i ostatku ekipe  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi  :Coffee:  i jutros nema kiflica šmrcšmrc

Meni je sada pričao doktor na anomalyu da je 4D zapravo samo film sačinjen od 3D slika - kako ono ide 40 (hmm ne znam) slika u minuti i od statičnih slika nastane pokretna slika pa se dobije dojam pokreta. Isto kao i 3D u odnosu na 2D (ako sam dobro shvatila pojednostavnjeno objašnjenje) samo što se sada uzima puno slika na raznim dubinama pa se dobije osjećaj dubine. Kaže da je na početku razvoja 3D UZV trebalo po pola sata da se dobije jedna slika i naravno da je pritom beba mirna

Meni inače baš nekako bebač miran jučer i danas al vidim da mi je trbuh narastao iako je uterus još ispod pupka - kada se podigne iznad pupka? 
E da i uvijek zaboravim pitati kako vam izgledaju grudi - meni su bradavice malo tamnije, aureole malo veće (ponekad kao CD) ali najsmješnije mi je tkivo okolo, sve puno bijelih točkica, a kako je koža lagano roskasta izgleda baš smiješno, roza sa bijelim točkicama. Al me uoće ne bole ufff hB

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure nije nas bilo dugo na rodi. mi smo malo odmarali u bolnici i bilo nam je fino bas smo se odmorili , a svi su oko nas trcali ko da smo neznam ko. u sustini kad smo kod pregleda mi uradili sve analize koje se mogu uraditi i naravno sve savrseno , a momci jedino malo pokrupni tj za dvije sedmice idu naprijed pa ispada da smo sada 26 nedeljaa po uz umjesto 24 po oplodnji i zadnjoj menstruaciji, bas vole jesti. 
sad smo mirni 3 sedmice bez ikakvih kontrola i doktora.

----------


## linalena

boss  :Klap:  i  :Zaljubljen:  i   :Sing: 
jel ih fino osjetiš, ha??

----------


## boss

moji vise ne udaraju nemogu se pomjeriti koliki su samo lagano pokusavaju razvuci stomak al nema vise onoga da udare nogom, dosla guzva nemoze ni igla stati.

----------


## linalena

jel imaju svaki svoju posteljicu i vrečicu?

----------


## linalena

kopiram s jednog drugog foruma (nadam se da smijem, izvor ne znam). Ovo me je baš zanimalo jer moj doktor uvijek piše te neke kratice

mjerenja trbuha: 

"U medicini se visina dna maternicer izražava dogovorenim znakovima pri čemu F znači fundus (dno maternice), S označuje stidnu kost (simfiza), P označuje pupak, a X označuje nastavak prsne kosti (ksifoid). Pa tako u trudničkoj knjižici piše F = X/3, znači da je dno maternice tri poprečna prsta ispod prsne kosti; ili F = 2/P, znači da je dno maternice dva poprečna prsta iznad pupka.

*Bolje i točnije je označiti visinu dna maternice u centimetrima udaljenosti dna maternice od stidne kosti: običnim krojačkim centimetrom se izmjeri udaljenost dna maternice od gornjeg ruba stidne kosti. Od 16. do 36. tjedna se dno maternice svakog tjedna udaljuje za daljnji jedan cm od stidne kosti, a broj tjedana trudnoće odgovara broju cm. Normala za 32 tjedna je 32 cm. Trudnica sama može to mjeriti. Veća vrijednost pobuđuje sumnju na blizance, povećanu količinu plodove vode ili vrlo veliko dijete, a smanjena vrijednost, posebice izostanak povećanja vrijednosti, na usporeni rast djeteta. Takvi nalazi zahtijevaju dodatnu prosudbu liječnika, uključujući ponovni, izvanredni ultrazvučni pregled."

**e*vo mojeg stanja:
12tt = F 2/S
15tt= F P/2
20tt= F 1/P

mene sada buni jer ja zadebljanje osjetim ispod pupka, ajd ipak ne kužim ja to , gdje je kaj???

----------


## Vrci

boss dobrodošla nam natrag  :Smile: 

Hm, ja bih probala izmjeriti trbuh, ali stvarno ne mogu napipati i znati gdje mi je maternica i sve to unutra...

----------


## tigrical

Ova tema je najaktivnija na forumu. Ako ne upališ komp par sati ode par stranica. 
Čestitam svima koji pune tjedne, onima koji su otpušteni iz bolnice - boss bravo za udarače i svim okruglicama na mirovanju.
linalena, meni na pregledu rekla da mi je sad točno iznad pupka...išla sam sad pipat i ništa ja ne osjetim, kako ti to osjetiš?!

Nisam uletila prije u raspravu o platnenim, ja ih isto planiram koristit. I super mi je kad me netko pita zašto neću koristit "normalne" pelene nego platnene...haha, ali izgleda da me trudnoća smirila, ne odgovaram bezobrazno nego se trudim objasnit ako žele. 

Ginger koju sušilicu imaš? Pošalji mi na PP jer smo sad u fazi kupovanja.

----------


## Muma

*željkica* bit će to prava muškarčina  :Smile: 
*Zima*, *boss*, *lovekd*  :Very Happy:  nek su bebice super! Ne prihvaćamo drugačije.
Što se tiče opipavanja maternice i tih mjera...i ja sam pokušavala napipati nešto prije ali nije mi baš uspjevalo. Možda zato jer je bila manja maternica pa nije toliko lako opipljiva  :neznam:  Ali sad kad legnem na leđa točno osjetim dokle seže i čak sam išla mjerit da li ta udaljenost u cm odgovara tjednima trudnoće..ispalo je stvarno točno. Ok...to je bilo čisto radi dosade  :Laughing:  Inače, na 24+5 mi je gin napisala F= P...do sad nisam ni analizirala što to znači.

----------


## Mali Mimi

*tigrical* super odluka i mi smo na platnenima od kad je mali napunio mjesec i pol a i prije sam ih koristila za široko povijanje umjesto onih tetri i ćiripa preko jednokratnih (onda mi je bio još premali a i nisam imala snage za niš)
*Buteerfly* kakvih savjeta u vezi epiduralne ili poroda ili?
Epiduralnu ćeš znati da ili ne kad to sve krene a i nije rečeno da ćeš je dobit sve ovisi o nalazu, bila je sa mnom jedna žena u predrađaoni koja ju je tražila pa je nije dobila jer rodila samo nakon onog peptidina kojeg je dobila u predrađaoni i  bila je svega pol sata u rađaoni a ja je nisam htjela ali kad sam vidjela da porodu nikad kraja onda sam posustala i dr. se složio s mojom odlukom.
Informiraj se o dojenju prije nego kreneš super mi je onaj Rodin CD jer poslije nećeš imati kada o tome proučavati, nemoj računati na veliku pomoć ovih sestara u bolnici.

----------


## boss

Ispascu prava plavuša al ja  to sa mjerenjem ne kontam kod mene su noge skroz dole nisko a glave ispod rebara pa  gdje god pipnem puno. 
Linalena baš nam za da zanimacija danas.

----------


## željkica

aaaaa koje zatišje!

da pitam jel se smije piti prenatal nakon poroda?inače pijem od solgara i danas popila zadnju pa neznam oću li kupovat novu bočicu.

----------


## bugaboo

Mislim da se cak preporucuje piti prenatal neko vrijeme nakon poroda, ako me sjecanje dobro sluzi. Ja sam ga pila jos cca 2 mjeseca nakon dolaska moje sefice.

----------


## mravak

ja sam pila nekih 3 mjeseca za dojilje mulitivitamine od prenatala..... jer mi je kosa užasno počela otpadat nakon poroda....a poslije kada sam razgovarala sa prijateljicama skužila sam da je tako kod mnogih....

----------


## anddu

Da mravak poslije poroda svim ili barem vecini opada kosa jer u trudnoci nije. I ja se trenutno linjam jako

----------


## jojo

znači li to da nama kojima otpada u trudnoći neće opadat nakon poroda :Smile:  ?? i čime bi mogli spriječit opadanje

----------


## Muma

Jutro žene!
*željkica* samo ti kupi novu dozu, trebat će ti vitamini i nakon poroda - ako si pila do sad pretpostavljam da ćeš htjeti piti i poslije. A bio to neki prenatal ili postnatal - sve je to ista stvar.
S obzirom na moju malenu ljenčinu ja sam jučerašnje poslijepodne provela u edukaciji o porodu na zadak...znam da ima još vremena da se okrene (ide mu i u prilog jer je manji bebač) ali ipak  :Unsure:  Edukacija je završila zatvaranjem svih topica o tome, barem dok ne vidimo stanje na idućem pregledu.  :Shock:  Osjećam se baš izgubljeno. Do sad sam se usmjeravala na običan vaginalac, po mogućnosti što prirodniji, malo srediti psihu i uskladiti je s tijelom, povezati se s bebom itd... A sad, nemam pojma kakav me uopće porod čeka, i više nisam spremna ni na što...sve mi je u nekom košmaru  :Predaja: 
No dobro...za početak želim vam lijep dan, ipak je vikend  :Smile:  Evo i kavice  :Coffee:

----------


## željkica

jutarce,može kava.
Muma a ja sam sinoć prije spavanja kopala na youtube o porodu pa možeš mislit kako sam spavala ,veliku grešku sam napravila.
moram se pohvalit da me leđa bole i tako bi na masažu otišla.
*
bluebella& butterfly* kako ste?

----------


## linalena

cure ,moje drage dobro jutro
svašta nađemo na internetu, zato ja prestala koristiti google, evntualno tu i na forum.hr pređem preko aktualnih tema i to je previše

Mene zgrabili sinusi i grlo, inhalirala se s čajem od kadulje , sada idem grgljat grlo pa natrag u krevet. Maleni mi se javlja puno laganije nego inače a i čini mi se da se malo primakao sredini pa me glavica baš zna drmati po mjehuru da zvijezde vidim. Joj moram nagovoriti doktora na UZV sljedeći pon jer čim mi se dulje ne javlja paranoja lupa najjače pa se ili rasplačem ili ludujem na mm ili pesa

sada me digli oni kaj obilaze kuće i promoviraju neku vjeru.... živi će se vratiti iz mrtvih.....joj zakaj mi sada nije bilo pesa doma

----------


## Bluebella

> *
> bluebella& butterfly* kako ste?


pije se kavica i jedu se keksi iz torbe za bolnicu po tko zna koji put  :Laughing: 

p.s. zaposli dragog da te izmasira  :Grin:

----------


## Vrci

Bluebella, sad vidim po avataru, i moj malac je imao tako usnica zadnji puta na 3d, baš su mi smiješni tako  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella, sad vidim po avataru, i moj malac je imao tako usnica zadnji puta na 3d, baš su mi smiješni tako


onda ti je vrijeme za novi avatar pa da i mi vidimo  :Grin:

----------


## linalena

ja nemam doma keksi, jedva čekam onda torbu za bolnicu

BB a koji keksići?

Vrci da da hoćemo slikicu

----------


## Bluebella

> ja nemam doma keksi, jedva čekam onda torbu za bolnicu
> 
> BB a koji keksići?
> 
> Vrci da da hoćemo slikicu


ovaj put manner-ove napolitanke, jučer je pala kinder čokolada i kviki gric, još su mi ostali Grancereali keksi. oni mi nisu tak napeti pa će vjerojatno dočekati svrhu  :Smile: 
budem u pon do dućana pa ću opet napuniti torbu..... sve se tješim da dućani i kiosci rade 0-24 pa usput do bolnice ću nešto kupiti  :Grin:

----------


## corinaII

e ja danas krenula napraviti spisak šta treba za mene i moju malu bembolinicu pa došla do pola i odustala.....popodne ću nastaviti.hmmm Blubella i Željkice dali ste vi kupile onaj Bivacin za sebe tj. za rane dolje poslije poroda. Netko kaže da je super a netko ne ?
e i zanima me dali ste kupili ne znam kako se to točno zove onu neku mast za bradavice ?

----------


## Bluebella

> e ja danas krenula napraviti spisak šta treba za mene i moju malu bembolinicu pa došla do pola i odustala.....popodne ću nastaviti.hmmm Blubella i Željkice dali ste vi kupile onaj Bivacin za sebe tj. za rane dolje poslije poroda. Netko kaže da je super a netko ne ?
> e i zanima me dali ste kupili ne znam kako se to točno zove onu neku mast za bradavice ?


Bivacin nisam kupovala, ako rana baš bude velika poslat ću dragog po to (možda prođem i bez rezanja i pucanja  :Unsure: )
za bradavice sam uzela Purelan u ljekarni. svi kažu da je najbolji, njega sam stavila u torbu za bolnicu i odmah nakon poroda mi vele da krenem mazati bradavice, tj. prije nego ispucaju.

----------


## Muma

Za Bivacin sprej stvarno postoje dvostruka mišljenja. Neki kažu da treba špricati da se rana osuši, a drugi kažu da se ne smije naglo sušiti jer ionako konci stežu pa bi to povećalo problem. Meni je zadnje rekla patronažna da se ne suši nego se mora vlažiti i predložila Bepanhthen. A sad, tko će ga znati. Doduše, i ja se nadam da mi neće trebati i da će weleda i masaža odraditi posao.  :Cool:

----------


## frka

nama su rekli kako bebi za pupak, tako i za ranu - octanisept.

----------


## Bluebella

> nama su rekli kako bebi za pupak, tako i za ranu - octanisept.


to sam si pripremila  :Grin: 
iako sad po novom neki kažu ništa za bebin pupak, al ne budem taj savjet poslušala.

----------


## željkica

nisam kupila bivacin za sebe nego za bebu za pupak,a to za bradavice nisam ni znala  :škartoc:  daj uputite me i idem odma kupit ,reći će mi mm samo da ti je skitat jedva si dočekala  :Smile:  šta se one smiju mazat ako se doji?

----------


## Bluebella

> nisam kupila bivacin za sebe nego za bebu za pupak,a to za bradavice nisam ni znala  daj uputite me i idem odma kupit ,reći će mi mm samo da ti je skitat jedva si dočekala  šta se one smiju mazat ako se doji?


imaš čak i temu o kremama za bradavice.... al ove moje što su rodile sve redom su Purelan koristile i hvale ga. također preporučavaju kod upale dojki staviti list kupusa u grudnjak.
Purelan ne moraš ni brisati prije dojenja.

p.s. bivacin se izbjegava koristit ako se ne mora jer je antibiotik, tako da sad patronažne uglavnog preporučavaju octenisept.

----------


## Muma

> nisam kupila bivacin za sebe nego za bebu za pupak,a to za bradavice nisam ni znala  daj uputite me i idem odma kupit ,reći će mi mm samo da ti je skitat jedva si dočekala  šta se one smiju mazat ako se doji?


Imaš u ljekarni Purelan kremu za bradavice, ona se ne mora prati prije podoja ako slučajno dobiješ ragade pa je zato svi "vole". A ja sam upravo naletjela i na inf da ima neka babylove krema za bradavice koja se isto ne mora ispirati? Nikad čula do sad. Ali purelan se definitino ne mora.

Varaždinke, traže se chicco ulošci....gdje? Nema Muller, nema DM.

----------


## Vrci

Da, purelan ide i ako se doji, koliko sam čitala

I mužu su na trudničkom rekli octanisept za pupak, a za mene...nemam pojma, isto valjda :D

Evo idem nešto iskemijati sa slikicom...

----------


## Vrci

Neću ga stavljati u avatar, nije baš dobra slika. Naime bio je glavom dolje i kod moje zdjelice, pa nije dr uspio dobiti čisti izgled

http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/2824/xlgp.jpg

----------


## Bluebella

> Neću ga stavljati u avatar, nije baš dobra slika. Naime bio je glavom dolje i kod moje zdjelice, pa nije dr uspio dobiti čisti izgled
> 
> http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/2824/xlgp.jpg


mišek mali pajki  :Smile:  preslatka je sličica  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ne treba vam ništa za ranu nakon epi. samo tuširanje i eventualno octanisept ali ne treba to stalno dezinficirati i mazuckati raznim kremama, za bradavice i ja kupila purelan na kraju mi pol ostalo, najbolje je to mlijeko nakon podoja malo premazati po bradavici. Meni se nisu stvarale upale ali me bilo strah jer je užasno puno mlijeka navrlo onaj 3. dan pa se činilo kao da će biti problema no da sam slušala svoju patronažnu koja mi je rekla da izdojim iz obje dojke nakon svakog podoja i bacim to mlijeko vjerojatno bih imala upale, tako da bolje neke savjete zanemariti. Meni se najpouzdaniji činio onaj Dvd Mliječna staza sa Rode svakako preporučam da odgledate

----------


## željkica

list kupusa pa kolika bi to glavica kupusa trebala bit za mene  :Laughing:  bluebella nasmijala si me!

*muma* neznam jel u vž ima konzum pa vidi tamo jer sam u st vidila da su dobili u konzuma.

----------


## corinaII

vidiš svako rodilište ima svoju filozofiju za bebin pupak.................. nama rekli ništa osim alkohola i sterilnih gaza.

----------


## Vrci

> mišek mali pajki  preslatka je sličica


Nije pajkio, taman nakog toga je otvorio usta. Zapravo sam čitala da bi sad negdje bebač trebao otvarati oči. Ne znam jel se to može uhvatiti na kojem uzv...

Inače meni opseg grudi narastao nekih 5cm, baš me iznenadilo

----------


## Bluebella

> Meni se najpouzdaniji činio onaj Dvd Mliječna staza sa Rode svakako preporučam da odgledate


pogledala sam na youtube mliječne staze i nije mi se svidio. 




> list kupusa pa kolika bi to glavica kupusa trebala bit za mene  bluebella nasmijala si me!


ne treba preko cijele cike  :Laughing:  samo tamo gdje je upaljeni dio. tak sam kod frendica vidjela. držale su cca 3h i onda bacile. 
http://www.roda.hr/article/read/a-gdje-je-kupus

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bluebella pa zašto?

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam pogledala prvi i dio drugog dijela mliječne staze, nikako da krenem dalje. Ne znam da li imaju dalje konkretne stvari, ali mene recimo što se tiče dojenja zanima: kako točno staviti bebu, kako izgledaju ragade/soor i slično, kako se ručno izdajati... Ne znam da li tamo idu u takve detalje

----------


## Mali Mimi

O svemu tome se govori i o ragadama i o sooru i pravilno stavljanje djeteta na dojku i o izdajanju

----------


## Kikica1

> znači li to da nama kojima otpada u trudnoći neće opadat nakon poroda ?? i čime bi mogli spriječit opadanje


Zao mi je sta cu te ubiti u pojam, ali padat ce  :gaah:  
Jedino ako ti nije zao osisati se, onda bude lakse jer se i dlake po stanu manje primjete a i kosa se brze "stigne"po duzini. Ja sam "dugodlaka" a nikako mi ne stoji kratka kosa, inace mi je uvijek bio problem skupiti kosu u one kopce kad radim rep a sad mi je volumen toliki da mi kopce spadaju. Nakon svakog kupanja skupim s odvoda kose za omanju periku.

----------


## Vrci

> O svemu tome se govori i o ragadama i o sooru i pravilno stavljanje djeteta na dojku i o izdajanju


Jel pokazuju sve, ili samo pričaju?

Morat ću nastaviti, stavila sam si u youtube favoritse. Ja ne čitam i ne gledam o porodu, dosta sam googlala za sad o dojenju, baš bih htjela da mi to uspije


A kosa - imam je hrpuuu. Ne pada ništa previše sad, duljine mi je malo ispod ramena. Nadam se da bude tako dobra i nakon poroda...

----------


## Mali Mimi

meni je sad počelo padanje kose, evo 2,5 mj nakon trudnoće a kroz cijelu trudnoću nisam primjetila da mi pada, kosa mi je bila ljepša i bolja nego ikad, čak se nije ni mastila kao inače, eh sad se vraćamo na staro izgleda

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella pa zašto?


hm.. nebi sad htjela da se polemike oko mog stava stvaraju, svatko nek radi kako mu volja.. meni dojenje nije nešto privlačno (možda se predomislim kad krene) ali svakako želim dojiti bebu barem do 6mj, max do 1god, obično se stavovi dosta promijene nakon što se beba rodi pa si to ostavljam na izbor kad mi beba dođe u ruke i vidim njegove potrebe. u videu je jako puno mama koje doje djecu koja već naveliko hodaju, pričaju i jedu hranu kao i mi odrasli, a meni je to jednostavno malo ekstremno (ne želim nikoga uvrijediti, to je samo moj stav). pogledala sam i onaj video "dojenje do 8god djeteta" i malo mi je to sve skupa too much. mislim da je izbor majke dali dojti dijete ili ne njena stvar i nitko ju nebi trebao napadati zbog toga, a toga ima često u zadnje vrijeme. isto mi je too much što se više npr. po rodilištima koja su prijatelji djece ne smije upotrebljavati dudica ili flašica nego se dijete krani na špricu ako iz nekog razloga ne može dojiti. po meni je to sve malo predaleko otišlo i preagresivan mi je i stav majki koje se zalažu isključivo za dojenje a isto mi je preagresivan marketing proizvođaća AD mlijeka, izgubila se sredina.

----------


## Mali Mimi

eh sad ne mogu točno vizualizirati sve jer sam jednom pogledala ali položaje dojenja definitivno pokažu, mislim da i to ručno izdajanje za ovo drugo nisam više sigurna

----------


## Kikica1

> Za Bivacin sprej stvarno postoje dvostruka mišljenja. Neki kažu da treba špricati da se rana osuši, a drugi kažu da se ne smije naglo sušiti jer ionako konci stežu pa bi to povećalo problem. Meni je zadnje rekla patronažna da se ne suši nego se mora vlažiti i predložila Bepanhthen.


Nisam znala da opet ima bivacin spreja za kupiti. 
Konci zbilja zatezu. Ne znam kako cete na to gledati, ali meni je dosta krvi islo nakon poroda i kod svakog mijenjanja ulozaka ja bi se dole malo otusirala mlakom vodom - toliko o vlazenju. Spricala sam octeniseptom prvih par dana. Cak sam stavljala i neki sprej od aloe koji hladi. Ali sam se preporodila kad sam se sjetila savjeta koje su nam dale sestre s odjela - nakon 4-5 dana pocela sam mazati kantarionovim uljem, i konci se dosta brzo razgrade a i ranica kao da puno brze zacijeli.

----------


## Vrci

Bluebella, slažem se s tobom

Meni su neki stavovi isto nekad malo previše. Recimo našila sam tu na forumu da se ne odobrava reklamiranje ad i popusti koje centri nude na ad. Recimo ja stvarno ne mogu dojiti, nešto se dogodi - što takve mame ne zaslužuju da uspiju ad uzeti na popuste/posebne ponude?

Ali ne želim se svađati. Isto planiram dojiti, nadam se da bude išlo. Ali niti ja ne bih dojila dijete kad već bude veliko (tipa 2 godine i slično)

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma dobro ne mislim ni ja dojiti do tko zna kada, ali meni se činilo da ima dosta praktičnih stavova, ovo vezano za šprice i žlice ako se mora na AD to ne bih ni ja iskreno jer nemam živaca, kad sam ubacila malo AD-a jer sam skužila da je mali gladan i da mu nije bilo dovoljno mlijeka dala bih mu na bočicu i nije mu ništa bilo, isto tako nisam ni protivnik dude, ali istina je da se dijete zbunjuje ako mu daješ malo na bocu, malo sisu pogotovo kad je tako malo i desi se da prestane sisati jer mu je ova tehnika na bocu lakša, isto tako manje se mlijeka stvara čim je više boca u igri, mi smo je se jedva uspjeli riješiti nakon mjesec dana.

Ne slažem se ni ja skoz u svemu ali uzmem od onog što mi se čini OK, a kao što sam rekla ima dosta praktičnih i dobrih savjeta, do kad ćeš dojiti to ovisi o tebi i tvom djetetu prvenstveno

----------


## butterfly101

> e ja danas krenula napraviti spisak šta treba za mene i moju malu bembolinicu pa došla do pola i odustala.....popodne ću nastaviti.hmmm Blubella i Željkice dali ste vi kupile onaj Bivacin za sebe tj. za rane dolje poslije poroda. Netko kaže da je super a netko ne ?
> e i zanima me dali ste kupili ne znam kako se to točno zove onu neku mast za bradavice ?


Hej cure, evo i moje verzije sa tecaja za pupak i bradavice. Nama su rekli da kupimo sterilne kompresice i tirosur prasak,mislim da se tako zove,vec je sve u torbi,a torba u autu pa ne mogu pogledat. Za bradavice su rekli da je najbolje nakon dojenja namazat ih mlijekom i ostavit da se tako osusi i da nema bolje zastite. Ja sam svejedno kupila u dm neku kremicu od babylove za bradavice koja se ne mora ispirat. I kupila sam neke vlazne maramice od chicca za bradavice ako sam negdje pa kao da ih obrisem prije dojenja. A ma, otom potom.

----------


## Muma

Moj stav - želim dojiti, stvarno želim, ali do max 1.g a poslije nema više što visiti na meni. Samo moj stav...tko želi nek doji bebu do kad želi - nemam ništa protiv.  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

ja se dojenjem ne zamaram ,namjeravam dojit al da sam toliko opterećena time nisam ako mlijeka ne bude kupit ćemo,i da slažem se sa mumom.

----------


## Kikica1

BBella, imam frendicu kojoj se dojenje doslovce gadi. Prvog je dojila nekih tri mjeseca, drugu malu jos doji jer je nedavno rodila. Moj prvotni stav je bio da cu dojiti do 10 mjeseci pa onda bude ljeto, odo ja na more, tko ce se s time zezati na kupanju  :Laughing:  Dobro je sto si svjesna prednosti dojenja bebe i sto zelis pruziti bar tih 6mj. djetetu. Iz moje perspektive, i meni je 8 godina zbilja previse al znam zene koje su povremeno davale djetetu cice do osnovne skole. I mame ne izgledaju kao neke militantne dojilje (dapace, na prvu bi rekla da nisu ni za dojenje) a ne vidim ni da djeca funkcioniraju nesto drukcije od ostale prosjecno dojenje djece.

Mozda ti se svidi pa i ti krenes kao i ja u dojenje "do daljeg". Ima jedna caka, a to je da su tebi tvoja djeca uvijek mala a oni sa strane vide da oni hodaju, pricaju, jedu sve i svasta...pricala mi frendica da je bila s prijateljima na veceri i mali se najeo cevapa a onda dosao mami po ciku da malo zasladi. Druga caka je da imas svakakve djece, neka kad krene dohrana polako izgube interes za cikom i samo ti odjednom okrenu glavu i to bude kraj dojenja, a imas i one kojima je cica sve, i utjeha, i mjesto za mazenje, i sigurnost i oblik  papice. Tak da ako dobijes cicoljupca tesko ces mu objasniti da ti mislis da je njemu tamo oko godinu dana dosta.

Sto se tice izdajanja, pogledajte si i Mlijecnu stazu i slobodno kakve filmice na youtubu. Nisu sve cice iste ali dobro je kuziti principe kako izvesti rucno izdajanje i kako izvuci izdajalicom. Kod mene izdajalica funkcionira kad su mi cice prepunjene pa da si olaksam ali kad ta pocetna prepunjenost prodje nema sanse da mi izdajalica izazove otpustanje mlijeka, kod mene ide kombinacija rucnog izdajanja i izdajalice ako zelim skupiti bocicu mlijeka kad npr.dijete ostavljam da ga netko pripazi.

----------


## butterfly101

Sto se dojenje tice jos nisam razmisljala do kada, sad sam u fazi "prezivjeti porod" , a veliku zelju za dojenjem imam. Dalje cemo vidjeti kad krenem kako  ce sve ispasti. 
Za porod imam lijepu viziju, sve sam si isplanirala kako mora izgledati...ali slika mi se gubi kad ulazim u bolnicu  :scared:

----------


## Bluebella

> Za porod imam lijepu viziju, sve sam si isplanirala kako mora izgledati...ali slika mi se gubi kad ulazim u bolnicu


ja sam još uvijek u fazi da će mi porod biti savršen  :Grin:  i zaista me nije strah, jedva čekam da krene..... 
mene je iskreno najviše strah ako u boksu do mene bude neka panika i strah me žena koje vrište jer ne želim to slušati i galama me čini nervoznom.
i strah me da ću baš 1.12 biti u rađaoni/bolnici i da neću moći na referendum, iako mislim da u slijedeći petak kad dođem na pregled budu me ili ostavili u bolnici ili će mi reći nešto tipa dođite u pon/uto na inducirani....

----------


## željkica

ja nisam u fazi da će mi porod bit savršen ma koliko se ja trudila mislit pozitivno o tome  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ja se samo nadam da neću plakati na porodu  :Laughing:  Jer su suze moj reakcija na sve - sreća, bol, tuga, živčanost...

mm-a sam s mamom poslala da mi kupe trudničke tajice i majicu, dobila sam onu iz mama nove iz koje viri beba... Preslatka, je, i baš si izgledam super trudnica u tome. I još mi kupili predivnu pidžamu, običnu, za sad i poslije poroda (ne za velik trbuh)...  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

> mene je iskreno najviše strah ako u boksu do mene bude neka panika i strah me žena koje vrište jer ne želim to slušati i galama me čini nervoznom.


ma kad akcija krene zapravo, bit ćeš toliko koncentrirana na sebe da ti ne bi smetalo uzlijetanje aviona, a kamoli malo vriske  :Grin:

----------


## frka

potpisujem Kikicu za dojenje - dok vam dijete nije actually tu, ne možete sve skupa zamisliti. i s 3g. će vam u jednu ruku biti bebe. i ne slažem se o pretjeranoj "agresivnosti" u promoviranju isključivog dojenja - mi smo ovdje na forumu pa smo upoznati s radom udruge i što se sve promiče pa mi je jasno da se nekome sve skupa ponekad može učiniti too much, agresivno, kako god. stvar je u tome da je ovo jedan mali mikrokozmos izvan kojeg stvari sasvim drugačije izgledaju. činjenično stanje u Hrvatskoj po pitanju dojenja je prestrašno - postotak žena koje doje svoju djecu uopće je mizeran (mogu se tu negdje naći podaci - ne znam točno, ali nije niti 10% nakon mjesec, dva). ja bih prije rekla da je, u odnosu na reklamirane AD, pro-dojenje kampanja poprilično slabašna, a nikako preagresivna. broj ljudi koji su izloženi potpunim dezinformacijama o dojenju je ogroman (uključujući patronažne i dr-e) i žalosno je koliko ljudi misli da je za djecu AD zdravije. a šansa da nećete moći dojiti zbog nekog fizičkog problema je gotovo ravna nuli - broj žena koje zbilja ne mogu dojiti broji se u promilima. problem je upravo u tome što će dobiti pogrešne savjete i dići ruke od dojenja. vjerujte mi, znam o čemu pričam. da sam slušala mamu, sestru i patronažnu nikada ne bih dojila. NIKADA! čitajte tekstove i teme na rodi, pogledajte Mliječnu stazu i memorirajte SOS telefona. ako želite dojiti, naravno  :Smile: . razumijem i da netko zbilja ne želi i skroz sam ok s tim. ono što me žalosti je da netko želi, ali zbog nedostatka info ne uspije...

----------


## Mali Mimi

> ma kad akcija krene zapravo, bit ćeš toliko koncentrirana na sebe da ti ne bi smetalo uzlijetanje aviona, a kamoli malo vriske


Ovo je istina, ali slušajući te zvukove u predrađaoni dok kod mene još nije bilo akcije to mi se činilo prestrašno i mislila sam ajme kako ću ja to...a onda kad sam čula bebin plač i smijeh kroz suze te iste žene i meni su suze došle i totalno sam bila pod dojmom

----------


## Bluebella

> Ovo je istina, ali slušajući te zvukove u predrađaoni dok kod mene još nije bilo akcije to mi se činilo prestrašno i mislila sam ajme kako ću ja to...a onda kad sam čula bebin plač i smijeh kroz suze te iste žene i meni su suze došle i totalno sam bila pod dojmom


i ja bi da moj zaplače  :Smile:  
baš sam nekako nestrpljiva u zadnje vrijeme... samo čekam i čekam da krene i maštam o trenutku kad mi ga daju u ruke i jedva čekam da ga obućem i donesem doma i gledam u njega....

----------


## Muma

Meni je danas baš koma dan. Hormoni me praše sto na sat, nakupilo se svega, a mali se ne javlja danas uopće, ali uopće...sol na ranu.  :Sad: 
Sve imamo svoje stavove/mišljenja u vezi dojenja ili bilo kakve brige o bebi, ali mislim da sve i dobro znamo da će se puno toga i promijeniti kad na kraju dođe beba. Jer naravno da je teorija jedno a praksa i stvarnost su sasvim druga priča. Ali od teorije se polazi, ne...

----------


## Bluebella

> Meni je danas baš koma dan. Hormoni me praše sto na sat, nakupilo se svega, a mali se ne javlja danas uopće, ali uopće...sol na ranu. 
> Sve imamo svoje stavove/mišljenja u vezi dojenja ili bilo kakve brige o bebi, ali mislim da sve i dobro znamo da će se puno toga i promijeniti kad na kraju dođe beba. Jer naravno da je teorija jedno a praksa i stvarnost su sasvim druga priča. Ali od teorije se polazi, ne...


a jel ga možeš malo prodrmati... ja svog malo kucnem kad se duže ne javi, napipam gdje je tvđe i tu malo bocnem prstom da se probudi i da se javi.

e i još jednu stvar vezano za dojenje moram napisati. još davno dok nisam ni planirala bebu privukao me jedan članak naslova "100 razloga zašto dojiti bebu" i bilo je tu svega, al zadnji me baš nasmijalo i njega sam zapamtila. pisalo je otprilike ovako: jedina funkcija ženskih gurdi je da nahrane bebu, sve ostalo je bonus  :Laughing: 

p.s. ajme.. ja sam danas cijeli dan na forumu...  :kokice:

----------


## Muma

Ma protresla sam cijelu bušu, izlupala ga po guzi, pojela red velike milke, popila pola litre slatkog soka, puštala mu glasno muziku na mp3...ništa. Inače ima takav dan ako sam ja pod nekim stresom, deprom ili sl. "lijepom" stanju. Znalo se desiti u bolnici ali sam ga tamo svaki dan čula na ctg-u.
A čuj BB, ipak se zovu dojke...pa  :Grin:

----------


## Vrci

Kazu da pomaze i malo posvijetliti trbuh baterijom, jer bebe reagiraju na svjetlo

----------


## butterfly101

> Ma protresla sam cijelu bušu, izlupala ga po guzi, pojela red velike milke, popila pola litre slatkog soka, puštala mu glasno muziku na mp3...ništa. Inače ima takav dan ako sam ja pod nekim stresom, deprom ili sl. "lijepom" stanju. Znalo se desiti u bolnici ali sam ga tamo svaki dan čula na ctg-u.
> A čuj BB, ipak se zovu dojke...pa


Pusti mu Mozzarta na you tube imas bas pjesme baby song sa tom klasicnom muzikom, moji odmah zivne

----------


## Vrci

Evo i ja sam to upravo probala, i stvarno je poceo lupkati  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

sada ste meni dale zadaću, em čitati o dojenju em tražiti muziku za poticanje bebeča na akciju

a dok tražim ..... o dojenju.... nadam se da će ići i da će ići dugo kolko treba 

frendica koja je rodila u 9om mjesecu dječaka od 4,5kg nije dojila ni 2 dana...kaže da su joj već u bolnici rekli da dohranjuje jer je veliki, pa je prvog dana doma mali bio stalno na sisi, pa sat vremena pa valjda svaka dva sata pa su drugi dan probali AD i bili oduševljeni jer je malo pojeo i spavao a ona je imala 4 sata mira i tako nanovo...i tako su prekinuli i odmah na AD uz pojašnjenje da je bebač preveliki da mu dojeno mlijko nije dovoljno - znam da je to laž, samo treba biti uporan, dati tom predivnom mehanizmu vremena da poveća proizvodnju

----------


## Muma

Ništa nije palilo, evo sad je mužić imao dugometražni razgovor s njime i upalilo je, javio se ali nešto maaaalo. Tek toliko da nam da do znanja da je tu. Bezobraznik mali.

----------


## Mali Mimi

linalena baš svašta i to med. osoblje govori, mojoj frendici rekli da joj je premali i da ga ne muči bezveze nego da mu da AD, dobro da nije poslušala! Šteta stvarno koliko ih zbog neznanja izgubi mlijeko jer im pumpaju glavu kako im je mlijeko premalo kalorično ili da ga nemaju dosta pa da zato beba plače...

----------


## Ginger

Sto se tice dojenja-potpis na frku!
Prvu sam dojila 14 mjeseci, drugu 25- obje prestale samoiniciativno
Meni je to nesto predivno i apsolutno najbolje za bebu, i ne kuzim mame koje unaprijed odluce da nece dojiti, ono, prije nego se beba rodi (a znam za takve)
I da, puuuno toga s promijeni kad se beba rodi, al stvarno- govorim iz vlastitog iskustva

Ni ja ne mogu naci te uloske Muma
Al malcu daj malo po turu  :Smile:  pa kak moze tak brinuti mamu

Babylove krema za bradavice je isto odlicna i isto se ne mora ispirati
A kupus- mene spasio kod prepunjenosti

Bbella  ja svaki dan cekam vijesti od tebe, a ti nikako  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Hmmm ja jesam plavuša ali moram pitati kakav kupus - dali list kiselog kupusa ili ovaj obični svježi kupus.

----------


## Vrci

Stavljen je link na članak - svježi kupus  :Smile:  I treba se napraviti rupa za bradavice, to mi smiješno bilo

----------


## tigrical

corinaII nemoj s kiselim ispast ce ti sarma...

----------


## Bluebella

> Ni ja ne mogu naci te uloske Muma
> 
> Bbella  ja svaki dan cekam vijesti od tebe, a ti nikako


Muma, Ginger... ako želite kupim vam ja u zg-u pa nekako pošaljem. idem u utorak/srijedu u king cross, tamo je njihov dućan i imaju te uloške, javite mi ako želite. 

i ja svaki dan čekam...a nikako  :Laughing:

----------


## Argente

e moja Bluebella, ako budeš moje sreće pričekat ćeš ti još malo...  :Grin:

----------


## Muma

Jutarce!
*Bluebella* hvala ti, riješeno  :Smile: 
Ja sam počela s masažom međice i malo se gubim  :Laughing:  Izgleda čisto jednostavno onako fino pojašnjeno i nacrtano, ali praksa je katastrofa. Nadam se da ću se s vremenom ispraksirati. Za prvi put zadovoljavam se s činjenicom da sam nešto radila  :Joggler:  A maleni je upravo dobio mp3 na slušanje zakačen u gaće  :Laughing:  E sad, ako se ne okrene do idućeg pregleda znači da mu se ne sviđa vrsta muzike  :drama:  Samo ne znam koliko dugo mu smijem puštati i koliko glasno, da ga ne istraumatiziram.
Kako ste danas? Mi se nadamo boljem danu od onog jučerašnjeg...

----------


## snupi

nisam ali u toku ali obar vam magloviti dan! Vidim da je bbella jos u jednom komadu mi smo sutra navecer napokon na kontroli  i vas me veseli stanje da cujem koliko smo napredovali za 4 tjedna!

----------


## corinaII

> corinaII nemoj s kiselim ispast ce ti sarma...


 :Laughing:

----------


## linalena

a jel sam se nasmijala kiselom zelju, baš zanimljivo

snupi sutra pregled, čekamo zajedno

znači čekamo unutar mjesec dana nekoliko bebica

----------


## željkica

znači čekamo unutar mjesec dana nekoliko bebica[/QUOTE]

da čekaju se 4 bebice i to sve frajeri!

----------


## butterfly101

Juhuhu......ovo je mjesec dana za doooobre frajere! 
Curke cekamo vas sa nestrpljenjem  :Smile: 

Danas veliko zatisje, izgleda da smo sve imale ispunjen dan.

----------


## bebi

> znači čekamo unutar mjesec dana nekoliko bebica


da čekaju se 4 bebice i to sve frajeri![/QUOTE]

željkice sretno i ovdije i svim ostalim trudnicama za lagan i brz porod

----------


## bebi

ja sam nova trudnica na ovom pdf ulazim u 8. tj nadam se ugodnom druženju 
ne znam jel neko ima sa manjom trudnoćom od moje 
a godine tu sam na vrhu ljestvice ....

----------


## linalena

hej Bebi, dobro došla

ima sada novih jedno 3, mislim :Confused:  pogledaj na Listi na Odbrojavanju
Moje su godine i dijagnoza u potpisu, koja je vas dijagnoza nagnala na MPO?

----------


## butterfly101

> ja sam nova trudnica na ovom pdf ulazim u 8. tj nadam se ugodnom druženju 
> ne znam jel neko ima sa manjom trudnoćom od moje 
> a godine tu sam na vrhu ljestvice ....


 :Very Happy: 
Prekrasno,cestitam i uvijek nas razvesele nove trudnice....zelim mirnu trudnocu sa sto manje briga.

----------


## tina29

Hej trudničice moje!
Veliki pozz svim novim trudnicama,želim vam svima lijepe i bezbrižne trudnoče,a na ovoj temi čete se sigurno osječati ugodno i naučiti tonu toga!
Sretno sutra svima koje imate preglede i da se javite sa lijepim vijestima!
Da se osvrem malo na neke prijašnje postove,znam da kasnim ali nisam stigla prije.......što se tiče babylove kreme za bradavice odlična je,ja koristila,a kupus kao i ginger me spasio,u bolnici cimerice i ja svako veče prije spavanja kupus u grudnjak i spavanac,do jutra je bio tolko mekan kao da smo ga kuhale  :Laughing: 
a ulošci,koristila sam Vir80 jer sam krvarila do prije par dana i super su mi,sad svakome na volju,da sam našla one chicco vjerojatno bi njih kupila,a o dojenju neču pisati ništa jer mi je to jedna prebolna tema i sad mi suze krenu kad pomislim na dojenje tako da ču to preskočit............. :Sad: 
Danas vam je zatišje ali nije čudno ipak je nedjelja,virkam svako malo jer sa velikim nestrpljenjem očekujem da nam *Bbella* ili Butterfly jave da su u rodilištu!!!
Cure sretno i neka bude onako kako ste si vi zamišljale,bezbolno i brzo!
Velika pusa svima,uživajte mi!  :Kiss:  :mama:

----------


## snupi

bebi dobro nam dosla!! :Smile:

----------


## snupi

A jedno vrijeme forum nije radio!

----------


## corinaII

Bebi dobro nam došla  :Smile:  
Nadam se da će još puno puno trudnica biti u ovom jesenskom-zimskom vlakiću  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## linalena

evo nakon puno dana normalnog spavanja, bar onog bez nesanice, došlo je malo vrijeme da teram pesa iz dnevnog
probudila me neka noćna mora, nadam se da neće biti češće iako me frka jer sam prije skoro pa uvijek kada bi spavala na leđima imala more
pa me onda malac malo podsjetio na sebe al je bar odagnao muhice iz glave

da vas pitam - idem mm sestrični u posjet koja treba uskoro roditi kaj da joj odnesem??

----------


## butterfly101

Tina29 hvala za zelje,nadam se da  ce tako i bit.

Lina evo da ti se prikljucim u nezavidne sate. Ja sam jucer dobila od (kršitelj koda)a inatant caj za poticanje proizvodnje mlijeka i  caj za bebu od mjesavine tri trava,anisa,kamilice i koromaca. To znam da bebe vole jer mi je frendica koja doji rekla da daje bebi nakon dojenja na zlicicu i da je mala presretna i obozava ga. E sad trebalo bi znati kakve ce biti nase bebe i dali ce ga volit. Ja sam bila bas sretna kad sam to dobila jer isto sam pred porod i sve imam drugo spremno.

----------


## butterfly101

Aaaa nisam znala da nesmjemo pisat nazive tvrtke koji ga proizvode. Su mi izbrisali. Ali kupljen je u dm.

----------


## frka

leptirice, bebama se ne bi trebala davati nikakva dodatna tekućina - sve dobivaju majčinim mlijekom, a voda i čaj zapravo poništavaju pozitivno djelovanje mlijeka na probavni sustav. majčino mlijeko stvara zaštitni sloj na crijevima, a druga tekućina ga ispire. beba savim sigurno nije žedna - dobiva i vodenasto i masno mlijeko tako da je sve pokriveno. čaj možeš piti ti i to bi eventualno moglo pomoći za grčiće.

tina, šaljem hug za dojenje - znam kako može biti teško i naporno... i ja sam bila na rubu odustajanja - jako slaba produkcija na početku, grozne ragade, uspavana beba... zato i kažem curama - ako želite dojiti, filajte se svim mogućim informacijama i memorirajte broj SOS-a jer to stvarno može biti krvav posao (i doslovno i preneseno).

----------


## maca papucarica

Frka mudro zbori sto se dojenja tice  :Klap: 

Ja bih jos samo nadodala da je uspjesno dojenje najvecim dijelom rezultat motiviranosti i informiranosti mame, stoga informirajte se o dojenju sad, porod brzo prode, prodisete ili spontano ili vam babica pokaze, a dojenje je nesto sto cete raditi mjesecima.

I, osim sto je najzdravije za bebu, izuzetno je zdravo i za mamu, smanjuje rizik obolijevanja od raka, pomaze brzom vracanju maternice u prvobitno stanje i topljenju kilica (izmedu ostalog)  :Smile: 
A o prakticnosti da i ne govorimo-nema termosica, bocica, praskova, prokuhavanja... samo dojka i mozes di oces!

Svim okruglicama u finalu zelim brz i lagan put do najljepseg susreta, a ostalima ugodnu, bezbriznu trudnocu i bajkovite porode.  :Yes:

----------


## linalena

uzeti ću ovaj čaj za poticanje dojenja ili sam mislila onu mineralnu vodicu za osvježenje kaj se šprica 

e da dobro jutro, legla oko pol 5 pa se opet vrtila i nikako zaspat dok se nisam malo prišuljala mm i uz njega se smirila, a sada me probudilo povraćanje psa  :Evil or Very Mad: 

i hmmm sanjala sex sa potpunim neznancem  :Embarassed:  i to ne jednom nego dvaput  :Embarassed:  i ajme kada me veliki O sprašio, ufff baš imam sada smješak na licu
a još me moj medenko mazi izunutra

 :Coffee:  i pokoji keksić, onima sa zapakiranim torbama nadam se da ne oni iz torbe

----------


## Ginger

Jutro nespavacice i one druge  :Smile: 

Potpis na cure za dojenje- ne traba nista uz mamino mlijeko

E lina, vidis, dobro si se sjetila, meni je ta vodica u spreju bila super
Mozes se pospricati po licu za vrijeme poroda da se malo osvjezis
A poslije poroda mi je olaksavala svaki odlazak na wc- rana od epi mi je bila bas gadna i mokrila sam tako da sam pocela spricati prije i za cijelo vrijeme pisanja
Ne pitajte kako... Al morala sam, jer je bilo gadno... Vise od mjesec dana sam plakala svaki odlazak na wc
Mene je babica fakat gadno zarezala  :Sad: 

Bbella hvala na ponudi, dobila sam info di se mogu nabaviti

Muma, kak medjica?

Leptirica, zeljkica i Bella su na redu, kaj ne?
Koga je zaboravio moj trudnicki um?

----------


## sybylle

Dobro jutro svima uz voćnu salatu  :Smile: 
Koliko aktivnosti već u jutro. Ja budna od 6, ne znam šta je to danas. 
Jučer forum nisam mogla otvoriti pa sad nadoknađujem propušteno  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

E, ono s kupusom... Ja nisam radila rupice za bradavice
Oprala listove, posusila i oblozila cicke - i fakat mi je pomoglo

----------


## Ginger

E nespavalice -  bio je puni mjesec sinoc, mozda i zato los san
A mozda je koja od finalistica nasih zavrsila u rodilistu - i ja sam tako prvi put, puko vodenjak...pa mi sestra poslije rekla da je za punog mjeseca redovno vise zena u rodilistu-najcesce s puknutim vodenjakom  :Smile:

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure.
mi vec sad muku mucimo da se namjestimo , kako ce tek kasnije da bude.
nego sad dok smo bili u bolnici culi smo veoma interesantan savjet od doktorice, i od pojedinih sestara sve su one kad su se porodile prvo sto su uradile popile su jedno pivo kazu da od toga mlijeko nadodje za nepovjerovati. da bude bas bas mlijeka , al meni to nece trebati jer ja vec sad imam dosta mlijeka a koliko ce ga tek biti kad dodje vrijeme.

----------


## željkica

jutro,ja se probudila s glavoboljom baš bezveze i ništa mi se ne da a moram izać van,i noćas me trbuh bolia donji dio onako kao pred m.

bebi dobrodošla na druženje!

----------


## sybylle

> mi vec sad muku mucimo da se namjestimo , kako ce tek kasnije da bude.


 Eeeee to se isto i ja pitam!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## lberc

jutro!
bebi,i ja sam friška trudnica,ja sam tek 7+5

----------


## boss

> Eeeee to se isto i ja pitam!


draga moja mislim da me ti najbolje razumijes , ja sam vec sad ko trokrilni ormar, al s ledja me nema stomak sami i ide bas bas naprijed u spic  i kako god legnem legnem na jedno i osjetim kako ga zuljam , ma uzas bas mi ih je zao a sta cu moram leci.

----------


## Muma

Jutro drage moje!
Koliko ste se raspisale, ne stignem vas pohvatati - nisam mislila da je to ikako moguće  :Laughing: 
*bebi* dobrodošla! Nek ti je trudnoća što ljepša i lakša, i sa što manje realnih i nerealnih briga!
*tina29*  :Love:  nek je on tebi zdrav i buckast dečko! To je najvažnije!
*linalena* meni su znale frendice koje su koristile jednokratne pelene reći da im je to bio uvijek najbolji i najkorisniji poklon jer toga nikad dosta...e sad, ovisi kakve pelene koriste a također i da li vi želite kupiti možda nešto konkretnije kao uspomenu...daj još malo informacija...
*Ginger* nakon svega proživljenog, ti ćeš roditi ovu curku a da nećeš ni skužiti da je gotovo! Kladim se u Milkicu! A moja međica danas miruje, thank god, ali razmišljam dati još jednu šansu tom ulju pa tek onda baciti sve kvragu i prepustiti se na milost i nemilost škarama  :Mad:  (ahaaaa, nisam spomenula, bilo je malčice crvenkastih tragova na wc papiru popodne pa sam se ukenjala da li je to zbog masaže - iako mi nije jasno KAKO, ili se cervix pokrenuo...pa je bilo malo panike jučer)
*butterfly* potpisujem frku (samo na temelju skupljenih inf, prakse nemam  :Laughing: )...bebama navodno nije dobro puniti bušeka s bilo čime osim mlijekom (ako ćeš dojiti)
Sad znam zašto mm nije još spakirao moju torbu za bolnicu...da ne pojedem sve iz nje, hahaha, ali danas je preeeeesvećano obećao čim dođe s posla...
I daaaaaa, stižu nam 4 mala vilenjaka  :Very Happy: 
P.s. jaaooooo, *linalena* se seksala, hehehehehehehe...bit će dan s osmjehom na licu a mužić valjda sav zbunjen, hehehe...
Jesam nekog/nešto propustila? Sjetit ću se...

----------


## tigrical

> nego sad dok smo bili u bolnici culi smo veoma interesantan savjet od doktorice, i od pojedinih sestara sve su one kad su se porodile prvo sto su uradile popile su jedno pivo kazu da od toga mlijeko nadodje za nepovjerovati..


Zamišljam scenu u rađaoni...čestitam mama dobili ste....apgar 10/10....a mama drži žuju u ruci... :Laughing:  :Cool:

----------


## jojo

jutro!

i u mene nikakva noć. MM otiša u Vukovar, a ja se inače bojim sama spavat. da stvar bude gora još sam sinoć čitala nešto o paranormalnim stvarima tako da mi je cilu noć bilo :Ups:  a probudio me je potres. mislim da ću popodne neadoknadit spavanje. 
porukica svim mamicama koje će u skoro rodit vilenjake - samo neka je dečkića, ja i* bebi* ćemo svaka po 2 curice i eto nevjesta :Laughing:

----------


## boss

tigrice bas to je i uradila doticna doktorica poslije porodjaja , al moze joj se s obzirom da radi tu . zena se porodila otvorila pivo i popila i sad preporucuje zenama poslije poroda yj kad ih porodi da popiju pivo jer kaze da mlijeko bas bas nadodje od njega.

----------


## boss

jojo
samo se ti nadaj tako sam i ja govorila dve curice , pa sad nema ni jedne .  :Smile:

----------


## jojo

> jojo
> samo se ti nadaj tako sam i ja govorila dve curice , pa sad nema ni jedne .


nemoj mi to govorit :Smile:  barem jedna :Heart:

----------


## Vrci

Jutro

Dobrodošle nove trudnice  :Smile: 

Što se tiče savjeta - ovo za kupus očito pali, to pamtim. Za pivu sam čula, ali sam od nekih mama i čula da im nije pomoglo. Da je bit samo u tekućini, pa je svejedno jel piva ili voda. Svakome očito drugačije djeluje

Ne znam što sam još htjela reći, uživam u ovo malo sunca izvana što sije, dugo nije... a opet najavljuju kišu...


Ja sam jedan dan razmišljala da mi je skroz neobično da me to lupa beba u trbuhu, i da ne mogu vjerovati da će za par mjeseci pored kreveta biti kindić i da će unutra spavati naše dijete...

----------


## boss

isto i ja htjela dvije , pa hajd barem jedna , e sad se psihicki pripremam da se kupuju stvari u plavoj boji . kod mene je vec ja i moji momci iako se jos uvjek pojavi nada da ce me iznenaditi jedna cura al kako se termin priblizava sve manje i manje se nadam. tako da jojo nemoj da te inenadi ko mene da nema ni jedne cure.

----------


## linalena

Sada bi samo neku sitnicu koja bi joj dobro došla za porod ili odmah poslije, jer samo dosta bliski i često se vidimo pa ćemo za bebicu kasnije. Dakle htjela bi baš njoj nešto pokloniti.  Već su nam rekli da će nam prosljeđivati svu robicu koju ćemo htjeti s obzirom da čekaju curu i imaju dosta roza - možda da joj kupim neku plavu robicu pa nam vrate  :Laughing:  ma ne to ne dolazi u obzir

Jel bi se mame blizanaca pobrojale? Sybille, Boss, i nove cure, jel? 

SAada mi uletio mm jer je nekaj doma zaboravio, pojeo mi sendviče i smijao se na priče o mojim snovima, ko mu kriv

----------


## milasova8

Ja sam prvi mjesec imala grozan mastitis,kupus je pomogao,masiranje takoder..
Evo P.ima sad 4 mjeseca i iskljucivo je dojen..
Treba samo bit uporan i ne odustajati..

trudnice u finalu,jos maaaalo :Smile: 
Sretnoo

Uzivajte u busama

----------


## boss

linalena jesili mozda razmisljala da poklonis paket tetra pelena ipak ce to trebati ako nista drugo bebe puno bljuckaju pa su tetre zakon, i onako ih upakujes ko sto ovi pakuju jednokratne? a uvjek ce dobro doci i spavacica za dojenje a meni bi i to bio fin poklon.

----------


## anddu

Linalena a steznik, on će joj trebati odmah nakon poroda

----------


## jojo

> isto i ja htjela dvije , pa hajd barem jedna , e sad se psihicki pripremam da se kupuju stvari u plavoj boji . kod mene je vec ja i moji momci iako se jos uvjek pojavi nada da ce me iznenaditi jedna cura al kako se termin priblizava sve manje i manje se nadam. tako da jojo nemoj da te inenadi ko mene da nema ni jedne cure.


naravno da samo želimo da sve prođe u redu ali ipak....

----------


## Vrci

boss, pa čestitam tebi na punim tjednima  :Smile: 

Da, ove ideje za trudnicu su super- steznik, tetre, spavaćica ili nešto takvo. Osim ako ne želiš uzeti nešto baš za nju, nevezano uz trudnoću.

----------


## bebi

> jutro!
> 
> i u mene nikakva noć. MM otiša u Vukovar, a ja se inače bojim sama spavat. da stvar bude gora još sam sinoć čitala nešto o paranormalnim stvarima tako da mi je cilu noć bilo a probudio me je potres. mislim da ću popodne neadoknadit spavanje. 
> porukica svim mamicama koje će u skoro rodit vilenjake - samo neka je dečkića, ja i* bebi* ćemo svaka po 2 curice i eto nevjesta


 :Very Happy:

----------


## Muma

*linalena* a ne znam...ja sam sad ajmo reći pred finishom.. za rođendan sam naručila spavaćicu za dojenje od mame, a od frendica sam dobila papuče i čarape "za bolnicu", grudnjak za dojenje, kremu protiv strija, veeeeliko mlijeko za tijelo... A ja sam frendici koja ima termin dan iza mene naručila torbu za platnene pelene s rodine puse. 
Mamice i mamice to be, ajmo malo o tom stezniku! Koliko je to dobro...zašto...?! Nisam toliko informirana o tome.
I ne vjerujem da sam krenula pisati post s jednim pitanjem i opet mi nestalo iz mozga  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## boss

vrci tek sad vidjeh da je meni punih 25  po oplodnji, kako ovi meni racunaju  da je 26+4 pa tako ja i zaboravila da je danas okruglo po mom racunanju.
muma oduvjek su se zene stezale , to ti je da se vrati stomak i da se organi vrate na svoje mjesto, al ja ne razmisljam kupovati steznjak prije poroda jer otkud znas kolika ce ti velicina trebati, tj jesuli te kile voda ili masnoca.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja nisam nikakav steznik nosila nakon poroda, nije mi uopće trebao trbuh mi se vratio na staro čim se i maternica vratila na svoju poziciju. Ja ne znam stvarno čemu to služi, priroda mora učiniti svoje i treba onih 40 dana da se sve vrati gdje je bilo.
Ako ćeš spavaćicu prvo vidi jel žene nosi spavaćice ili pidžamu ja recimo samo pidžamu nosim

----------


## Bluebella

> Ako ćeš spavaćicu prvo vidi jel žene nosi spavaćice ili pidžamu ja recimo samo pidžamu nosim


Mimi ... dali si i u bolnici nosila piđamu ili spavačicu?
ja više volim piđame, ali ne znam koliko su praktične nakon poroda dok sam još u bolnici...

----------


## Muma

> ja više volim piđame, ali ne znam koliko su praktične nakon poroda dok sam još u bolnici...


Ovisi o bolnici, tj. kakvi su pregledi friških mamica. Kod nas, koliko sam čula, baš i ne pregledavaju mame nego većinom samo bebe, pa cure znaju često imati pidžame.

----------


## linalena

ja sam imala operaciju mioma koja je izgledala kao i carski, dakle šav od desetak cm uz rub dlačica - i joj kako sam požalila da nisam nosila steznik jer mi je ovako jako dugo trebalo da mi se trbušni mišići ojačaju. Ne znam ali su mi rekli da bolje srašćuje ako se tako nekaj nosi, no ja to naravno saznala nakon mjesec dana a i onda sam probala nositi neki kaj mi je mama dala, pa me to strašno stezalo jer je bilo kao duboke gaće. A vidim ovaj izgleda kao pojas koji se onda zategne pomoću čička ili sl. Ja ću ga definitivno koristiti bez obzira dal ćemo na vag ili car

----------


## anddu

Meni i cimerici, koja je rodila carskim, ga je sestra u rodilištu preporučila. I mislim da je njegovo nošenje stvar izbora svake žene. Ja sam ga nosila ali ne redovno jer nije nimalo ugodno nositi ga na +40 Celzijaca

----------


## tina29

*muma* meni je recimo steznik puno pomogao,stavila sam ga na sebe čim sam došla iz bolnice,a i pasalo mi je da mi to pridržava trbuh s obzirom da mi ga je ostalo ohoho,kao da sam u 30tt i zbog reza,kad me steznik stisnuo bilo mi je bolje nego kad mi je bio mlohavi trbuh........pa eto vidjet češ možda če ti trebati,možda ne,ali stigneš ga kupiti kad dođeš domeka!

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mimi ... dali si i u bolnici nosila piđamu ili spavačicu?
> ja više volim piđame, ali ne znam koliko su praktične nakon poroda dok sam još u bolnici...


Nama su u bolnici na porodu dali njihove spavaćice i poslije sam dobila njihovu tako da jesam dok sam bila tamo ali doma sam odmah svoju piđamu obukla

----------


## sybylle

> , ja i* bebi* ćemo svaka po 2 curice i eto nevjesta


*Jojo* i *Bebi*, zar i vi duplićke?!  :Smile:  Kako mi je to promaklo? S obzirom da Boss čeka dečke, a ja dečka i curu, morale bi vi jedna imati dvije curke, a druga mješanu ekipu da uravnotežimo brojeve  :Grin: 

Boss, tako i kod mene-trbuh ide samo prema naprijed i baš se pitam kako će stati oboje u njega kad budu oko 4 puta teži nego sad....
U četvrtak sam kupila prvih par stvarčica za njih (jednostavno nisam mogla odoljeti!) i činile su mi se baš sitne-sve dok ih nisam primjerila uz trbuh  :lool:

----------


## Ginger

Meni su za steznik u bolnici rekli ne
I nakon carskog i nakon vaginalnog...e sad, mozda ovisi i koji dr kaj misli...
Ja nisam niti jednom koristila i isto sam sklonija misliti da je bolje da se to vraca redovnim putem...
Frendica je nosila nakon carskog, al moj trbuh je bolje izgledao od njenog- mislim da je tu ipak stvar genetike
Proguglajte pa odlucite...
A da, mene je nakon carskog sve smetalo na tom podrucju

----------


## anddu

Apropos pidžame, ja sam imala spavaćicu za jutarnju vizitu i pregled a kad bi to prošlo sam uskakala u pidžamu koja mi je nekako bolje odgovarala, pogotovo u bolnici

----------


## frka

> ja sam imala operaciju mioma koja je izgledala kao i carski, dakle šav od desetak cm uz rub dlačica - i joj kako sam požalila da nisam nosila steznik jer mi je ovako jako dugo trebalo da mi se trbušni mišići ojačaju


i ja sam kao Ginger čula "ne" za steznik. i to na više mjesta. navodno se sa steznikom dešava upravo suprotno od ovog što kažeš, lina - mišići ne ojačaju već se skroz ulijene jer ih nešto mehanički pridržava tak da si zapravo radiš medvjeđu uslugu.

----------


## corinaII

A joj toliko toga o dojenju, ja stvarno želim dojiti ali gledala i čitala svašta i sada me je više strah dali ću ja uspjeti dojiti nego poroda :škartoc:

----------


## snupi

danas vas bas ne pratim jer brojim sate do svog pregleda!

----------


## Argente

> i ja sam kao Ginger čula "ne" za steznik. i to na više mjesta. navodno se sa steznikom dešava upravo suprotno od ovog što kažeš, lina - mišići ne ojačaju već se skroz ulijene jer ih nešto mehanički pridržava tak da si zapravo radiš medvjeđu uslugu.


X, pa i ima logike...

----------


## butterfly101

Ajde snupi sretno...cekamo izvjestaj kad se vratis

----------


## butterfly101

Bluebella kako je mali M, moji se danas nekako primirio, neznam sta mu sad to znaci... setas ti sta, ja se trudim svaki dan da se otvorim sto vise. Jedva cekam cet.kontrolu da mi kazu situaciju.

----------


## Bluebella

> i ja sam kao Ginger čula "ne" za steznik. i to na više mjesta. navodno se sa steznikom dešava upravo suprotno od ovog što kažeš, lina - mišići ne ojačaju već se skroz ulijene jer ih nešto mehanički pridržava tak da si zapravo radiš medvjeđu uslugu.


ovo su i meni rekle frendice. samo jedna je rekla da joj je steznik super došao, ali njoj čim je beba izašla van, trbuha više nije ni bilo, samo viška kože, pa joj je steznik pomogao prvih par dana da joj pri kretanju ne smeta taj višak. no, ona mi nije baš mjerodavna....


snupi sretno na pregledu....

p.s. ja baš išla vulkanizeru stavljati zimske gume... čim su dečki trudnicu vidjeli odmah sve preko reda, moj auto prvi na redu  :Grin:  duplo provjeravali kotače i još neke sitnice koje inače pri običnoj zamjeni guma ne gledaju.... tako da evo ovo je službeno prvi put u trudnoći da me netko uzeo/prepustio preko reda ili bilo kakav ustupak napravio zato što sam trudnica ......

----------


## frka

> p.s. ja baš išla vulkanizeru stavljati zimske gume... čim su dečki trudnicu vidjeli odmah sve preko reda, moj auto prvi na redu  duplo provjeravali kotače i još neke sitnice koje inače pri običnoj zamjeni guma ne gledaju.... tako da evo ovo je službeno prvi put u trudnoći da me netko uzeo/prepustio preko reda ili bilo kakav ustupak napravio zato što sam trudnica ......


ma trudnoća je niš - čekaj samo da postaneš milfača  :lool:

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella kako je mali M, moji se danas nekako primirio, neznam sta mu sad to znaci... setas ti sta, ja se trudim svaki dan da se otvorim sto vise. Jedva cekam cet.kontrolu da mi kazu situaciju.


mali Maks se migolji cijeli dan  :Smile:  srečica moja nema baš puno mjesta, pa su to laganai pokreti. 
nema veze što se tvoj primirio, nedavno je i moj imao takav period. dođe to njima  :Smile: 
kad ideš na kontrolu?
moja je u petak i kao i ti jedva čekam ....
a što se šetanja tiče... jako slabo, nemam baš puno snage. težak mi je trbuh.

----------


## linalena

kaj se tiče steznika, meni je to možda malo krivo ostalo u pamćenju a sada sam se sjetila i još jednom opravdanju za korištenje - nakon velikog razmještanja organa u trbušnoj šupljini a naglog gubitka volumena steznik pomaže da se ligamenti i veze unutarnjih organa pomalo vraćaju u normalu.

Ja kada gledam video o dojenju, u ponašanju  bebom, o prvim danima, o kupanju prvo mi se počne tresti brada pa kapne i suza, pa me sve steže u grlu. I tako već neko vrijeme, mislim da će za mene nakraju ići ona stara...sve će to doći prirodno samo bez učenja....a ja štreber

----------


## Bluebella

> ma trudnoća je niš - čekaj samo da postaneš milfača


jel to postajem čim rodim ili to dođe s godinama  :Laughing:

----------


## butterfly101

Bbella, u cetvrtak. Ja sam neki dan poludila, bila u plodinama,od deset radi jedna kasa,zenska jos spora ko da  joj nije cilj da sto prije rijesiguzvu, ja jedva stojim sa trbuhom do  zuba i niko,ali niko nije se usudio pustiti me sa dvije bocice vode, a ostale trgovki je se zafrkavale na info pultu.... ma katastrofa su mi tamo, totalno nemotivirane, a ako jos i pitas nesto, samo da te ne pocupaju

----------


## butterfly101

milfaca .... sta je to

----------


## frka

samo ukucaj milf u google  :Smile:  tu ne smijemo bit prosti, je l  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

:Laughing:  milfaca looooool

----------


## butterfly101

Daj...zezas.... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  .... pre jaka si

----------


## Muma

Oho, znači bit će veselo do kraja tjedna s pregledima! Jedva čekam čuti vas dvije terminuše...ja mislim da će *Bluebella* prije *butterfly*  :Razz: 
*snupi* sretno! Čekamo te.
I sjetih se ja pitanja od jutros...koliko traje "Mliječna staza"? Neće mi pokrenuti cd na laptopu pa gledam na you-tubu, i tamo ima 8.djelova po 15min...a ja čula da je film jaaaaaaaako dug...cca 5h!?

----------


## mare41

> samo ukucaj milf u google  tu ne smijemo bit prosti, je l


ja se našla bar u onom starija :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

> jel to postajem čim rodim ili to dođe s godinama



a jeste me nasmijale   :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## butterfly101

> Oho, znači bit će veselo do kraja tjedna s pregledima! Jedva čekam čuti vas dvije terminuše...ja mislim da će *Bluebella* prije *butterfly*


I jaaaaaaa  :Razz:  , Bbella ide prva...

----------


## corinaII

Meni danas stigla kolica  :Very Happy:  i vozikam ih po cilom stanu........ ma tražila sam i po drugim tememama ali  nisam našla ništa konkretno pa da vas pitam. Je kolica su nova iz dučana i imam sve djelove tj i AS i košaru s njima. E sada dali ste vi skidali te djelove koji se mogu skinuti tj. tkaninu i oprali ih prije nego beba dođe ili   samo staviti ispod tetra pelenu da beba nije direkt na tom materijalu?

----------


## butterfly101

Ja nisam prala... stavila tetra pelenu, ali sam dobila savjet da kad po zimi setamo sa bebom koja lezi u kosari stavim ispod pelene dekicu jer da ce mu ispod biti hladno za ledja... moji ce kad budemo setali biti zabundan kao na sjevernom polu

----------


## corinaII

butterfly i ja meni su rekli da stavim jednu dekicu ispod  da ne bude hladno ali sve se mislim da ovaj gornji dio košare koji ima patent i dio doljnjeg dijela ipak malo operem.

----------


## Bluebella

> ja mislim da će *Bluebella* prije *butterfly*





> I jaaaaaaa  , Bbella ide prva...


i ja isto mislim da ću prva  :rock: , jedino ako me Argente sa ovim nije urekla  


> e moja Bluebella, ako budeš moje sreće pričekat ćeš ti još malo...

----------


## Muma

*Bluebella* ako si tooooliko spremna onda ajmo malo prirodne indukcije s dragim pa da malo ima akcije i na ovom djelu foruma  :Laughing:  Možeš slobodno koju i podijeliti s nama da samo ne sanjamo  :Grin: 
Jel me netko doživio? Mliječna staza?   :Cekam: 

I daaaaa, moja torba je napokon spremna!  :Very Happy:  Ali još ima zabranu izlaska  :Mad:

----------


## Bluebella

> *Bluebella* ako si tooooliko spremna onda ajmo malo prirodne indukcije s dragim pa da malo ima akcije i na ovom djelu foruma  Možeš slobodno koju i podijeliti s nama da samo ne sanjamo 
> Jel me netko doživio? Mliječna staza?


bi ja, ali dragi bježi od mene  :Laughing: 

p.s. imaš mliječne staze na youtube u više nastavaka.

----------


## butterfly101

> *Bluebella* ako si tooooliko spremna onda ajmo malo prirodne indukcije s dragim pa da malo ima akcije i na ovom djelu foruma  Možeš slobodno koju i podijeliti s nama da samo ne sanjamo


Sta mislis da smijemo TO prije , cini mi se da je Argente to prakticirala ali ne sjecam  se kako je bilo!!!
Bbella javi ako ulovis dragog spremnog za akciju  :Grin:

----------


## Bluebella

e da... zaboravila sam se pohvaliti... bila sam u shoppingu, al ovaj put sam samo za sebe shopingirala... tri nove haljine su u ormaru  :Very Happy:  sad tek jedva čekam da malac ide van pa da ih mogu nositi. 
p.s. uzela sam S veličinu, valjda budem stala, prije trudnoće sam nosila XS... joj jedva čekam malog u kolica a ja nove haljince i čizme. njemu sutra idem kupiti ono ovjčje krzo da mu ne bude hladno..... ajme  :Very Happy:  kak se veselim  :Very Happy:  dugo nisam bila tak sretna kao u zadnje vrijeme  :Very Happy:

----------


## Muma

*Bluebella* pogledala sam tih 8 filmića ali sam čula da puno duže traje čitav cd, a ovih 8 filmića nije ni 2 sata.
*butterfly* spermići sadrže prostaglandin koji omekšava cervix i potiče da porod krene - zato akcija ako želite prije  :Preskace uze:

----------


## butterfly101

Muma hvala na objasnjenju,stvarno nisam to znala...danas sam puno toga naucila  :Smile: 

Sad je mm doso kuci, prvo sam pitala ako zna sta je milfaca, ali pojma nije imao....isla sam mu procitat na google,bas smo se nasmijali  :Laughing: 

Bbella ja sam jedva kupila haljinu za izlazak iz rodilista, nisam mogla nista probat sve mi dodje do cica,preko trbuha nista pa sam to odgodila jer neznam koje dimenzije cu ostat poslije poroda. Bitno da si se ti naoruzala, aaaaa bit ces prava milfaca, kako mi je fora ta rijec  :Laughing:

----------


## tonkica

Pozdrav cure,
Bili smo danas na pregledu, sve je super, ima 341 g i zasad je na zadak, na pola puta smo.

----------


## Argente

> Sta mislis da smijemo TO prije , cini mi se da je Argente to prakticirala ali ne sjecam  se kako je bilo!!!


Ooo, kako ti se krivo čini, nije u mom domaćinstvu bilo nikog zainteresiranog za TO...zato- prisilite ih, ne može biti toliko loše kao indukcija na 41+4  :lool:

----------


## butterfly101

Ma znaci nisi ti ??? Bila sam sigurna, hm neko je,ali sad vise neznam  :škartoc:  :Embarassed:

----------


## Bluebella

> Ooo, kako ti se krivo čini, nije u mom domaćinstvu bilo nikog zainteresiranog za TO...zato- prisilite ih, ne može biti toliko loše kao indukcija na 41+4


ajmo nek me netko prosvjetli... zašto je indukcija tak loša? ja ću skakati od sreće ako mi u petak doktorica predloži indukciju (a mislim da hoće zbog težine malog). 
dali više boli? duže traje? u čemu je razlika......

----------


## Argente

Ukratko: boli više, traje kraće.

U duže: neke je žene sasvim lijepo podnesu, ali većina ipak bolje podnese prirodan tijek poroda. I ima tu različitih stupnjeva; dodati malo dripa pred kraj nije isto kao inducirati potpuno zatvorenu ženu bez trudova (u osnovi, to ni ne rade -ili barem ne bi trebali- ako majka ili dijete nisu u opasnosti).

Dalje, masu induciranih poroda završi hitnim carskim. Po zagovornicima prirodnog poroda, indukcija je najgora opcija za porod- najbolja je potpuno prirodni, srednja hladni carski, najgora inducirani.
Naravno da je nećeš odbiti ako je nužna, ali čemu silovanje prirode bez potrebe; prirodni porod se u pravilu odvija postepenije pa se tijelo ima vremena pripremiti, nego kad te odjednom šusnu droge pun gas i u roku od tri sata dođeš ni od čega do poroda. A najgore je što često jedna intervencija vuče drugu: gel te otvorio ali ti nije dao dovoljno dobre trudove - hop drip za dobre i ravnomjerne trudove - hop epiduralna (ako imaš sreće) da to možeš podnijeti - hop Kristellerov hvat jer se dijete nije stiglo spustiti - hop epiziotomija jer je izgon prenaglo krenuo pa se tkivo još nije dovoljno rasteglo, i dobiješ kompletan paket 'nesretna majka'...pokušavam pojednostaviti ali nemam osobno iskustvo prirodnog poroda pa možda bolje da o tome pročitaš dolje na podforumu porod, ima sto tema na tu temu  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> možda bolje da o tome pročitaš dolje na podforumu porod, ima sto tema na tu temu


možda bolje ne čitati  :Grin:  nesvjestica me hvatala dok sam ovo tvoje čitala  :Laughing: 
budem vidjela u petak kaj će doktorica reći, ionako će biti kako ona kaže.
strah me jedino što je na 35+6 procijenjen na 3040gr (32+6 je imao 2180gr) znači skoro kilu u tri tjedna, pa me brine koliko će još dobiti do termina. nebi baš vaginalno gurala bebu preko 4kg....

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bluebella možda će se tvoj bebač roditi kad mu ponestane mjesta tako je i moj čini mi se odlučio doći tjedan dana ranije i onda je brže bolje narasao 4 cm u 2 tjedna (unutra je bilo tijesno).
Slažem se s Argente što se tiče induciranog, meni je isto babica na porodu rekla da sam imala najgoru kombinaciju pukao vodenjak a ja zatvorena i bez trudova i što ću, malo smo odugovlačili ali na kraju sam i ja završila na indukciji.
Ne bih vam to zaželjela.
Muma DVD ti traje oko 1 sat čini mi se, 5 sati nije sigurno

----------


## Argente

Bbella, ma neka ima 4 kile, bitniji je opseg glave, jer kud prođe glava proći će sve  :Grin:

----------


## corinaII

Ja ko padobranac upadam ali evo : ako netko nije gledao dok. Film sve o Evi evo ima sada na HRT 3

----------


## Mali Mimi

milfaca i ja krepavam :Laughing: , a što se tiče ušminkavanja za šetnju ja od ovog malog jedva uspijem tenisice i jaknu navuć i onda ga pokušavam uspavati u šetnji jer naravno dok je budan u ležećem položaju on vrišti, proći će još malo vremena dok budem mogla s mirom spremiti sebe i njega

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja kada gledam video o dojenju, u ponašanju  bebom, o prvim danima, o kupanju prvo mi se počne tresti brada pa kapne i suza, pa me sve steže u grlu. I tako već neko vrijeme, mislim da će za mene nakraju ići ona stara...sve će to doći prirodno samo bez učenja....a ja štreber[/QUOTE]

 Ma je prirodno je to i dijete u biti bolje zna šta treba raditi nego mi, ali nekad se desi da krivo uhvati bradavicu, i dobro je da se podložite znanjem čisto da vas ne zbune kad krenu svi sa savjetima koji su u puno slučajeva krivi i onda da radi tog izgubite mlijeko, bila bi prava šteta. Eto meni je dobro došlo to što sam bar u teoriji neke stvari znala i sama sebi ih ponavljala kad je došla kriza ono mali se dere a drugi mi sole pamet kako mi je sigurno mlijeko preslabo i kako bi trebala preći na AD da ne bude gladno.
I što se tiče pive nedavno sam pročitala u časopisu Mama i bebe da je to također laž i nemojte uzimati alkohol dok dojite jer kao što ide u krv nalazi se i u mlijeku, što se ranije recimo nije znalo.

----------


## Bluebella

> a što se tiče ušminkavanja za šetnju ja od ovog malog jedva uspijem tenisice i jaknu navuć i onda ga pokušavam uspavati u šetnji jer naravno dok je budan u ležećem položaju on vrišti, proći će još malo vremena dok budem mogla s mirom spremiti sebe i njega


ovo mi svi govore.... al lijepo je maštati  :Razz:  kad mali dođe kak mi bude  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Što se tiče indukcije, negdje sam čitala da je jedina pozitivna stvar da možeš tražiti epiduralnu, pa to sve bude malo lakše...

----------


## lberc

jutro,evo nudim :Coffee:  i kekse..danas mi je rođendan. kolač nisam pekla jer sam jučer istegnula mišić rebra,boli me da jedva hodam,ovu noć sam spavala valjda sve skupa 3 sata,premještala sam se od sobe do boravka,ležala,šetala,užas,moram poslije staviti oblog,još moram danas do doktorice,a kod nje se uvijek čeka po par sati,ne znam kak bum to.
želim vam da vam danas dan počne bolje nek meni,ako tko ima pregled nek sve prođe u redu..

----------


## frka

lberc, sretan ti rođendan!

BB, samo da potpišem Argente, uz napomenu da uopće ne mora bit kraće - frendicu su mi inducirali gotovo zatvorenu i mučila se 12 sati na neprekidnim trudovima. druga 10h. sestra 16h. sumnjam da će ti samo zbog tt predložiti indukciju. ipak je za bebu bolje da je unutra što duže (doro, ne baš kao Argentić  :Smile: ). a težina ti nema veze s rađanjem. bar ne bi imala kad bi pustili da stvari idu svojim tokom i da rodiš kad je tijelo spremno na to i u pozi koja ti odgovara. i meni su recimo otvoreno rekli da nema šanse da bi me inducirali jer je onda šansa da ću završiti na CR ogromna, što su pošto poto htjeli izbjeći zbog prethodne operacije. brijem da to inače ne bi priznali ni pod razno. i btw, N. je bila cca iste težine u tim tjednima  :Smile:

----------


## anddu

Potpisujem Argente i Frku što se tiče indukcije, sa mnom u rađaoni su mučili zatvorenu ženu dripom od 9 ujutro do 19 navečer i na kraju je završila na carskom, a ni moje iskustvo s dripom nije sjajno a bila sam otvorena (možda boli isto i bez njega ali nemam s čime usporediti  :Grin: )

A Mimi doći će to mirno razdoblje tako brzo, evo moja curka će skoro 5 mjeseci a meni se čini da se jučer rodila  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## anddu

Promaknulo mi - Iberc sretan rođendan!

----------


## Bluebella

Iberc sretan rođendan  :Very Happy: 
Nisi jedina koja nije spavala.. i ja sam jedva nekih mozda tri sata odspavala.  
Frka... sa koliko je rodjena N i u kojem tt?

----------


## Bluebella

Bas mi je noćas palo na pamet jedno pitanj za svjeze mame i one koje se tako osjećaju  :Smile: 
Zasto po bolnicama preferiraju da zene leze dok doje? Meni se nekako bas zgodno cini sjediti i dojiti (naravno ako mogu) a npr. Sa mojom frendicom u sobi je bila žena koja nije ni rezana ni popucala i rodila svoje treće dijete i nisu joj dali da doji sjedecki iako je dobro znala "posao".

----------


## linalena

*tonkica *  :Very Happy: za polovinu tt i lijepi komad bebe

*lberc * sretan ročkas  :Sing: , jel najljepši ? A za bolnu kičmu, nadam se da je bolje nakon khmm spavanja

*anddu * jel već veliki curetak?

*Snupi* pregled  :Cekam: 

Kako su nam cure na mirovanju? Vrci, Muma  :Zaljubljen: 
a finalistice - u zadnjim pripremama  :Heart: 

Mi sinoć posjetili isto jednu finalisticu, predivna je, uopće nije natekla (kako se sjećam frendice koja je rodila u rujnu), vjerojanto ima i do vremena nešto. Vidla robicu, i sve sve, joj i mm se raznježio. Nasmijala me ladica u ormora na kojoj piše na post-it za povratak iz bolnice

A kaj se učenja o bebi tiče - baš sam jučer gledala o dojenju i stvarno je to (dobar položaj bebe) potrebno znati prije kako bi se izbjegli problemi

----------


## anddu

Nama nitko nije govorio u kojem položaju dojiti (doduše mene uopće nisu obadali s tim dojenjem jer su, ne znam zašto, mislili da mi je ovo drugo dijete pa da sve znam  :Shock: ) ali sam tek treći, četvrti dan na jedvite jade uspjela sjedećki jer sam popucala za pop... (nisu me rezali ali je beba prokrčila put)

----------


## milasova8

Iberc,sretan rodendan :Smile: 

Bbella,ja sam prvih mjesec dana dojila lezecki jer su podoji trajali i po nekoliko sati pa mi je tak bilo.lakse..

Sto se tice haljinica,nisam jos niti jednu obukla,neprakticno za dojenje..jedino ak imaju gumbe..

Sretno drage trudnice u finali..
Jos maloook

----------


## maca papucarica

Nama isto nitko nije govorio u kojem položaju dojiti, a i ovo sa obaveznim dojenjem u ležećem položaju mi se čini kao totalna glupost-nisu sve grudi za taj položaj. Možda je tako njima lakše-bebe leže, mame leže, svi "na sigurnom" i nitko ne gnjavi kako namjestiti bebu  :Confused:

----------


## tonkica

Iberc Sretan rodjendan, sve najbolje ti zelim.
Linalena hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Jutro!

Ja budna od 5.15
Isla bih sad spat, al idm konacno na frizuru

Bblla, evo da ti i ja kazem za indukciju - moje iskusvo je bilo grozno (da se blago izrazim)
Jedna intervencija vuce drugu, ja sam ih dobila sve po redu  :Sad:  traume nosim i tri godine poslije...
Tesko je i za mamu i za bebu, obje smo bile izmucne, jako
Ni tijelo rodilje, ni beba se ne stignu pripremiti, sve je forsirano - u vecini slucajeva nije bas lijepo iskustvo
Mene je bolilo nenormalno, a epiduralnu kod nas bas i ne mozes dobiti (a ni to ne djeluje od pocetka do kraja kako neki misle)
Dok je s bebom i mamom sve ok, moj savjet je- nemojte ici na indukciju
Druga stvar je dok nesto ne stima..

snupi??

----------


## Ginger

lina mila, ne placi, svarno ti sve to dodje samo po sebi
oko nekih stvari, tipa dojenja, se treba malo i potruditi, ali nije tako strasno kao sto zvuci  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> Bas mi je noćas palo na pamet jedno pitanj za svjeze mame i one koje se tako osjećaju 
> Zasto po bolnicama preferiraju da zene leze dok doje? Meni se nekako bas zgodno cini sjediti i dojiti (naravno ako mogu) a npr. Sa mojom frendicom u sobi je bila žena koja nije ni rezana ni popucala i rodila svoje treće dijete i nisu joj dali da doji sjedecki iako je dobro znala "posao".


Zato jer su moroni! Aaaa! (Pardon my french!) 
Ja sam drugi dan nakon carskog već sjedila u stolcu za dojenje i dojila.

----------


## Ginger

E da, meni nije nitko govorio koji polozaj za dojenje smijem, a koji ne- a da i jesu, ne bi ih slusala, dojim kako nama pase
Prvi put smo probavali sve moguce polozaje, jer je bio tezi pocetak
Drugi put me nije nitko ni pogledao- kao drugorotka, dojila vec pa zna sve
I oba puta su curke cijelo vrijeme bile samnom u krevetu, onaj krevet pored za bebe sam koristila samo kad sam se isla tusirati

----------


## Vrci

lberc, sretan ti rođendan  :Smile: 

Ja sinoć nikako nisam mogla zaspati, i taman odem u krevet i malac krene s tulumom. Lupao je po cijeloj širini trbuha u visini pupka. Sad je veći, i to priznajem postaje neugodnije...
Mislim da ću nadoknaditi danas popodne  :Grin:

----------


## butterfly101

Jutro curke...

Ibrec sretan rodjendan   :mama:

----------


## željkica

Ibrec sretan rodjendan!!!! :pivo: 

ja noćas spavala ko top u 21 h sati zaspala na kauč, ni bebač mi se još nije javio jugo nas je ošamutilo,i jutros sam se opet probudila s glavoboljom .

----------


## jojo

iberc sve najbolje  :mama: 

evo još jedne koja je opet loše spavala, ustvari nisam se naspavala od kad sam trudna, samo se vrtim po krevetu a i ova južina :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Iberc sretan rođendan!
Ni nama nitko u bolnici nije rekao da moramo na ležećki dojiti iako mi je drugačije bilo nezamislivo (zbog povećeg reza nisam sjedila 2 tjedna bez šlaufa)

----------


## linalena

idem sutra popodne u Rodu na radionicu o dojenju  :Very Happy:  pa ću nadam se usput i raspitati o platnenim pelenama

----------


## Mali Mimi

> iberc sve najbolje 
> 
> evo još jedne koja je opet loše spavala, ustvari nisam se naspavala od kad sam trudna, samo se vrtim po krevetu a i ova južina


To vam je cure trening za ono što slijedi nakon poroda, meni se čini da još dugo, dugo neću spavati cijelu noć

----------


## linalena

i onda se meni mm čudi kada ludim da kako ćemo mi to sve ihendlat uz  2 pesa (trenutno je jedan kod nas) i kupnju pa selidbu do sljedećeg ljeta
jer njegov dan izgleda ovako: 
u 6-7 šeće pesa
do 16,17 je na poslu
pa poruča i začori u dnevnom
pa oko 18,19 ide opet s pesom
pa dnevnik, surfanje, malo TV i u 10 smo u krpama
onda još malo surfamo, čitamo knjige kada se ne sexamo, eh svršeno vrijeme

----------


## Muma

*lberc* sretan ti rođendan!  :pivo: 
*snupi* gdje siiii?
*tonkica* bravo za bebicu, sad lagano dalje!
Izgleda da sam samo ja spavala ko top. Zaspala čim sam legla i ujutro me u 8.15 probudio maleni.  :Smile: 
Ja o dojenju čitam iznova i iznova...ali baš zbog ovog što Mimi kaže - da mi nešto od te teorije i ostane u glavi ako zapne. A i želim dobro shvatiti prirodu tog procesa stvaranja mlijeka od prvog dana, malo ga je-puno ga je-taman ga je...i kako to riješavati...prevelik sam štreber  :Rolling Eyes: 
Apropos indukcije...pokušat ću je izbjeći u širokom luku, sve dok je beba dobro..ne zanimaju me njihove smjene, brzina kojom se otvaram i sl...ali, s druge strane, znam da je kod nas izbjeći drip ravno dobivanju na lottu. Ako i neće postojati valjani razlozi, oni će već nešto smisliti jer čisto sumnjam da ću se otvoriti baš ko šampanjac  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ginger

MaliMimi ja zbog reza nisam sjedila mjesec i pol, i nakon toga jedva
Isto sam dojila lezecki

linalena, pa ovako, tvoj muz nece porucati kad dodje doma nego ce samo ubacati hranu (ako prije toga nece morati skuhati istu)
Nece poslije toga zacoriti i nece gledati telku i surfati  :Smile: 
I eto, sve cete stici  :Grin:

----------


## Vrci

Dan mm-a izgleda sad ovako: buđenje u pol 9, doručak, posao, vrati se doma u 19 sati. Večera, druženje sa mnom, surfanje i igrice, spavanje oko 2  :Laughing: 

Već mu neko vrijeme tupim kako mu neće biti tako lijepo uskoro, ne znam koliko će mu trebati na prilagodbu. Ali on kaže da je svjestan i da jedva čeka.
Da, već vidim kakve će biti volje kad malac oko 6-7 ujutro krene plakati  :Laughing:

----------


## snupi

Snupi je otisla na go! To je kad se druzis sa ginekolozima onda odes sa njima i na cugu. Danas smo ravnih 23 tj. smjehuljica odgovara  tocno tjednima  u kojoj je, rađen anomaly scan - svi protoci rade kak spada, obadava  bubrega, sve  joj sljaka , ima irokez frizuru- dobro zna kaj mama voli od muzike, cijelo vrijeme je palac u zraku- zenica i pol! mamino  stanje , cerviks u obliku slova t, 40 mm, 6 kg u plusu, kontrola 16.12. Iberc sve najbolje za r dan!! Lutonjiici jos jednom hvala za paket!!
dojenje vidjet cemo kaj nas ceka -- nadam se da budemo dojiili se!

----------


## Mojca

> idem sutra popodne u Rodu na radionicu o dojenju  pa ću nadam se usput i raspitati o platnenim pelenama


Bravo!
 :Very Happy: 

Meni je ta radionica puno, puno koristila! Kao i ova knjga http://www.harfa.hr/knjiga.asp?id=3049 koju sam dva puta pročitala prije odlaska u rodilište. Toplo preporučam. 
I... svakako si memorirajte broj Rodinog SOS telefona u mobitel.

----------


## Muma

He he, pošto ja ležim, mm je sad kućanica. Uz posao do 16h, naravno. I mogu reći da je izgubljen u prostoru i vremenu. Ne zna se izorganizirati, ne stigne obaviti ni 30% isplaniranog i mislim da će tek sad znati cijeniti ulogu žene u kući. Crknut je. Fali mu daljinski u ruci nakon posla, kojeg je zamijenio kuhačom.  :Cool:  I tek je sad nakon mjesec i pol počeo shvaćati da nikad ništa ne odradi kako isplanira. Žao mi ga je, jako, ali s druge strane nemam starce na raspolaganju a i znam da je to jako dobra prilagodba za ono što ga čeka kroz mjesec dana, samo ćemo tome još pridodati i buđenja kroz noć.  :Grin: 
Jučer smo napokon spakovali torbu za mene i bebicu za rodilište...bilo ga je lijepo vidjeti kako cvate nad tim pelenicama i kako uživa  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## jejja

Jutro, evo mene na 7+3.. osim budjenja nocu bar dva puta za pi-pi simptoma nikakvih.. u glavi mi panikica lagana, jedva cekam cetvrtak i UZ da vidim jel sve ok.. bas me neko lose raspolozenje drzi, bit ce da ovo mirovanje i kuca lose utjecu na mene...

----------


## lberc

hvala vam svima :Smile:

----------


## nov@

Hej komadi, evo mene napokon da se javim, čitam vas al nemam nist pametnoga za reći većinom  :Smile: 
Od stvarčica za curku imamo sve nuzno bar za početak, u hodu budemo rješavali sve ostalo...
Razmišljali smo dal kupovati neki kinerbet ili ne, al svejedno nećemo, ostajemo na onom ˝putnom˝ krevetiću, isto je udoban sa debelim madracem...a poslije će uskočiti u veliki krevet ko velika cura 
Kaj se tiče poslova po kući,kuhanja, šetnje,  rondanja, čiščenja, ˝keksanja˝...prakticiramo sve ...redovito...  :Embarassed: 
Nekih dana budu kontrakcije pojačane, nekad je sve normalno....nekad nam probava ne radi po 3 dana...uglavnom....al sve u svemu, lijepo razdoblje traje...

Čuvalice trudnoće, nek vam vrijeme u krevetima čim brže prođe, jos malo i bude puno božićnih bebica  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tonkica

Muma hvala ti  :Smile: 
Snupi bravo za pregled, i opet nam je sljedeci na isti dan  :Smile: 
Jejja poznat mi je taj osjecaj, tako sam i ja na pocetku dok sam samo lezala bila bezveze volje, ali još dva dana i vidit ćeš svoju mrvicu, i bit ce sve u najboljem redu.

----------


## sybylle

Svaki dan ovdje već tulum do 11h  :Smile:  
Ja nisam dugo mogla zaspati jučer pa sam jutros produžila.
*Iberc* sretan rođendan!
*Tonkica*, već na pola puta!!Čestitam  :pivo:  Meni je uvijek lakše čekati kad si postavim tako neke etape, pa je prvo bilo "samo da izdržimo do 12tj i prestat ću brinuti", pa onda "samo do pola puta i onda sve bude dobro", sad jednako tako iščekujem 28 tjedana  :Smile:  Sreća je da kad gledaš unatrag, vrijeme leti.
*Bbella*, super ti je ovo pitanje za dojenje na ležećki. To sam se i ja pitala jer su mi obje frendice koje su rodile prije 2mj u bolnici (Ri i Os) tako učili dojiti i još uvijek se toga drže. Ja bih voljela odmah naučiti u sjedećem položaju tako da ih kasnije mogu učiti na tandem dojenje (držim sama sebi fige da uspije).
*Snupi*, bravo za tebe i Smješkicu, sve izgleda super!

----------


## corinaII

Iberc sretan rođendan  :pivo:

----------


## tonkica

Sybylle hvala  :Smile:  da leti vrime jako brzo prolazi, imam osjecaj ka da sam jucer ugledala lijepu betu  :Smile:

----------


## anddu

Vrci moram priznati da si optimisticna kad mislis da ce malac plakati tek u 6-7 ujutro hehe.
Lina tek sad vidim post (u zadnje vrijeme neke postove mi prikaze tek kod kasnijeg gledanja) curetak je vec velik, da iako smo od rodenja vejiki i napredni.
A ja bez telefona, interneta i TVa. Uf a rok za otklanjanje smetnji je tri dana...

----------


## Vrci

Znam ja da će plakati i prije. Ali ako ću dojiti, onda nema smisla da mm bude budan i van kreveta ranije. Ovako prvo jutarnje buđenje - i nakon hranjenja ga preuzima tata. Ne bude on spavao do 8 više, a-a  :Laughing:

----------


## Muma

Koje smo mi carice...kako mi sve to lijepo planiramo unaprijed...spavanje, cicanje, to će tata to će mama... A kad nam se malci rode i okrenu sve naopačke  :Rolling Eyes:  Jedino da mu već sad počnem čitati kućni red i raspored  :Laughing:

----------


## anddu

Bit ce kako bebice kazu a ne kako mi zamislimo

----------


## milasova8

bebe ce vam odredit ritam,tako to ide..
Meni je super sto ga tata cuva dva sata dnevno dok ja odem na,trening ili na kavu sama bez djeteta..
I to kad je naspavan i nahranjen..

----------


## frka

nasmijalo me buđenje u 6,7  :Smile:  to je nama bilo jedno 48. tokom noći.

ako negdje preporučuju da se doji ležećki, to je vjerojatno jer je masa žena nakon poroda slabo, gube dosta krvi pa da ne bi bilo black outa. mene je sestra lovila po hodniku 2. dan nakon poroda - malo je falilo da padnem i nema šanse da bi se usudila dići Nolu u to vrijeme, pa makar i sjedeći (a ionak nisam mogla sjesti mjesec i pol i drugi bi put onaj koji mi se približava sa škarama lagano dobio foot u glavu).

BB, rođena je s 3630g s točno 39tt.

----------


## željkica

kako su ovi malci tvrdoglavi pa šta će tek bit kad odrastu moj neće da se javi ljuljam ga a on po svome , ah reka bi mm ima i nakoga bit tvrdoglav!

----------


## tina29

*iberc* sretan ti rođendan,sljedeći če biti još ljepši!
dojenje na ležečki,hm...ispočetka mi je pasalo jer se ovak ionak nisam mogla pomaknuti,a kasnije kad sam se več dizala dojila sam i sjedečki i niko me u bolnici nije pitao ništa,sestre su bile sretne da dojimo pa makar i na plafonu  :Grin: 
uh cure kod mene jučer pao keks nakon 11mj.apstinencije,majko draga osječala sam se kao da mi je prvi put,pa bila sam zabetonirana skroz  :Laughing: 
ali ajde mužić se potrudio da mi olakša  :Yes:  jer jedva je dočekao dan kad ču mu reči da bi se keksnuli  :rock: 
mogu samo reči da smo imali sreče da se dijete nije probudilo....i da dijete če vam odrediti ritam i sve če vam se promjenit,naravno nije to ništa loše da se razumijemo,evo ja uspjela samo jedanput skuhat ručak do kraja bez prekida,ali imam sreču kaj muž hoće kuhati,pospremit i ostalo,a ja uživam tad sa svojim smotuljkom a tata isto kao i kod *milasove* uživa sa njim kad je nahranjen i premotan tad ga bez problema čuva,mada če ga isto tako premotati i on!
*snupi*  bravo za tvoju smješkicu!
svima vam šaljem pusu,uživajte!

----------


## butterfly101

Zaljkica, Bluebella kako vasa koza na trbuhu,cice....ja ludim, cice me svrbe da bi najradje zavrnula bradavi e,trbuh me izludjuje koliko svrbi...mazem se sa tonu kreme,ulja....ne mogu vise, dosla mi je i ona smedja crta od pupka prema cikama

----------


## Mali Mimi

milasova svaka čast da uspiješ svaki dan 2 sata imati za sebe, ja sam u ova 2 mj. uspjela jedino kod frizera sama na 2 sata i za to mi je trebalo tjedan dana organizacije, ja ne znam on popodne tako kratko spava i onda bude nervozan i kenjkav da ne mogu nikud mrdnuti bez njega, ranije tijekom dana sve frendice mi rade tako da nemam s kim kavu popit a tako bih rado :Coffee:  i da pustim mozak na pašu.
Evo baš jučer muž ga čuvao dok sam se tuširala i naravno da se probudio a da nisam još završila sa depilacijom i onda kad se tako razdere više mi nije do ničeg svi smo živčani

----------


## željkica

> Zaljkica, Bluebella kako vasa koza na trbuhu,cice....ja ludim, cice me svrbe da bi najradje zavrnula bradavi e,trbuh me izludjuje koliko svrbi...mazem se sa tonu kreme,ulja....ne mogu vise, dosla mi je i ona smedja crta od pupka prema cikama


koliko vidim nisam ispucala (još) trbuh me malo svrbi al me zato noge svrbe luđački posebno bedra!

----------


## Bluebella

> Zaljkica, Bluebella kako vasa koza na trbuhu,cice....ja ludim, cice me svrbe da bi najradje zavrnula bradavi e,trbuh me izludjuje koliko svrbi...mazem se sa tonu kreme,ulja....ne mogu vise, dosla mi je i ona smedja crta od pupka prema cikama


koža je za sada ok, nema strija, ne svrbi, mekana je.. linea negra mi se isto pojavila, tanka skroz, mislim da se vidi na slikama što sam stavila na trudnoći.
mažem se pred spavanje sa Olival uljem protiv strija a preko dana dva puta stavim Palmers kakao maslac ili hladno prešano suncokretovo ulje.

Butterfly ... dali ti imaš povremeno kao menstrualne grčeve i trbuh ti se stvrdne? meni se to često javlja, al ne traje dugo. noćas se par puta javljalo, pratila sam i prošlo je. danas popodne opet, malo jače, ali isto prošlo.
ne znam dali su to ti "lažni trudovi".. trbuh cijeli bude kao kamen i boli kao kad mengu imam prvi dan i neki čudni pritisak osjetim.

----------


## Blekonja

> milasova svaka čast da uspiješ svaki dan 2 sata imati za sebe, ja sam u ova 2 mj. uspjela jedino kod frizera sama na 2 sata i za to mi je trebalo tjedan dana organizacije, ja ne znam on popodne tako kratko spava i onda bude nervozan i kenjkav da ne mogu nikud mrdnuti bez njega, ranije tijekom dana sve frendice mi rade tako da nemam s kim kavu popit a tako bih rado i da pustim mozak na pašu.
> Evo baš jučer muž ga čuvao dok sam se tuširala i naravno da se probudio a da nisam još završila sa depilacijom i onda kad se tako razdere više mi nije do ničeg svi smo živčani


o draga moja Mimi ti si tako lijepo opisala moje dane zadnjih 2,5 mjeseca, čak i ovo s frizerom je potpuno isto, 
ooooo da si mi malo bliže išle bi mi na kavicu ujutro, jer i moja je ujutro ok, ali popodneva ehe to treba preživjeti i ne po*****ti
za primjer, danas je cijeli dan spavala samo 1 sat sveukupno  :Undecided:

----------


## Ginger

Juutroooo!

Djecica mi se nedaju van iz kreveta, a ja odlucila biti cool, ha ha
Nek se tata brine hoce li stici na dorucak...

snupi bravo za curetak!

Bbella ja bih rekla da je priprema pocela  :Smile:  go girl, go!

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure
jel ono danas dan kad vecina puni okrugle tjedne?
snupi cestitke na curi

----------


## Ginger

je boss, moja curka i ja danas tocno 31 tt
jos tjedan dana i pluca su nam zrela , jeeee

e da, milasova, svaka cast na tvoja dva sata! meni to nikad nije uspjelo
i kad sam se isla tusirati, ona zakmeci, a muz ju nosi u kupaonicu i vice "mama daj cicu" 
da ga klepnes po glavi....

----------


## milasova8

Vjerujte da mi tih dva sata dnevno puuuuuno znaci buduci da sam ostala 22 sata s bebicom..
Ostavim im ja izdojenog mlijeka u slucaju krize..bilo je ,naravno,kenjkanja i cendranna ali tata nije izgubio volju..i moram vam rec da tata jedva ceka da cuva svog sina..
Od samog pocetka su ostajali sami njih dva i eto,sad je to postala praksa.

----------


## milasova8

Recimo kad sam ja doma i tata ga pazi dok ja nesto radim,cim zakmeci,ovaj vice :"evo ti ga placeee"

A snade se kad su sami..to.je taj paradoks

----------


## linalena

jutro ljepotice, evo malo  :Coffee: 

ja sinoć mazila pesa jer je samo lajao na pucanje, pa mazila trbuh jer je i sinek igrao nogomet, pa sam loše spavala, ubiše me sinusi i začepljen nos a i žgaravica se polako vraća. Meni se već nekih 2 tjedna vidi linea negra, dosta tanka ali fino smeđa
A kaj se kože tiče, svrbi a stalno se mažem jedino kaj samo jednom dnevno se sva namažem, pa ko će nasmagat svu tu kremu  :Laughing: 

e da, i ja jutrod dočekala 24tt, hmm ili 25tt

----------


## lberc

jutro!
evo i ja danas napunila čak 8 tt..još mjesec dana pa prođe najkritičnije(možeš mislit,paničarila bum sigurno do kraja)
jučer je bila kod doktora jedna cura kaj sa mnom radi,termin joj je 8.12.,išla je na ultrazvuk i kak nije bilo njene dr. napravila joj ga druga,rekla joj je da je predebela,dobila je 12 kg.da joj je bebe prevelika,da ima preduge noge,izludila ju tak da je jedva izašla van iz ambulante..žena izgleda super,uopće nije debela,čak nema ni ogroman trbuh kak znaju imat žene pred termin,a to kaj beba ima duge noge,pa ona i muš su obadvoje visoki,valjda bu i beba visoka,baš znaju izluditi ti doktori
ja danas oko 1 ultrazvuk...jedva čekam da vidim kak je bebica i jel sve ok

----------


## butterfly101

Jutro cure, danas vecina vas zaokruzuje tjedne, pa u to ime cin-cin  :pivo: 

Bbella nisam primjetila tako nesto, ne jos...ipak si ti prije mene na redu. Samo kad duze hodam onda osijetim jako probadanje dolje i velik pritisak. Bila sam prosli tjedan u shoppingu i nakon dva sata hodanja mislila sam da ce mali van. Jedva sam do auta dosla. Kao kad ti se full pisa pa trpis da te sve boli. Joooj, ti ces brzo. Ja sutra idem na pregled, bas me zanima ako sam otvorena.

----------


## Vrci

Iberc i ti srijedom  :Smile:  
Cestitam nam svima, ja 27tt danas.

----------


## Muma

Jutro!
Evo i nas dvoje, danas punimo 35tt  :Very Happy: 
Koža me ne svrbi, niti nije do sad (valjda je dobro hranim tj mazuckam, ali ni buša nije ogromna) ...a linea negra je tu već duuuugo, iako je to više linea negrica u mom slučaju - tanka je i svjetlo smeđe boje, meni je baš simpatična. Jedino se popela nekih 5cm iznad pupka u zadnje vrijeme.
Ja sam mirnija jer sam uspjela jutros izvaditi krv za markere, ali s teškom mukom. Iako je današnji dan namijenjen trudnicama na transfuziji, i lijepo mi piše na uputnici "visokorizična trudnoća", zgurali se danas i starčeki lešinari, i nema teorije da dođeš prije na red. Nikad se ne guram preko reda, baš nikad, ali umirala sam već na tvrdom stolcu a oni su kasnili s vađenjem krvi 45min jer im komp nije radio (ko i zadnji put kad sam vadila za mpo)  :drama:  MM je išao pitati da me uzmu jer ne mogu više, ali ispalo je "svi su hitni i nema preko reda". Ok, obavili, sad ležimo, ali mislim da mi je cervix par mm kraći nakon ovog  :Laughing: 
Friške naše mamice, iako vas razumijem da vam fali odmora, ali ja bi se taaaako mijenjala s vama, samo da je porod iza mene a ja doma sa svojom malom ljubavi  :Zaljubljen: 
*Bluebella* ako su u pitanju i pms bolovi, onda sam ti dobro zacoprala...ti ćeš prije *butterfly*! Počinjeeeeee  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vrci

Ja moram vaditi krv za senzibilizaciju, odlucila sam otici u breyer. Nezgodno mi muza gnjaviti, zbog posla. Pa cekanje u guzvi, pa opet netko mora tamo po rezultate.
Ovako 200kn i odmah gotovo

----------


## corinaII

Dobro jutro drage moje čestitam svima na tjednima ah najviše volim srijedu. Evo mi punimo danas 32t  :Smile:  
Ima kavice i kolača od jabuke pa izvolite  :Smile: )))))) 
U kod nas južnim samo tako puše li ga puše.

----------


## Ginger

Joj Muma, mene ti starceki srijedom izlude
I jos grintanju da kud su dosle sve trudnice, a lijepo im pise
Ja sam u prosloj trudnoci spletom okolnosti dosla vaditi neki drugi dan, nisam trazila prednost, al kad sam dosla na red, dobila sam lijepu spotanciju od sestre
Al da bi njima netko rekao da ne dolaze srijedom, neeeee
E, a zasto si sad vadila markere?
Ja sam to samo na pocetku trudnoce i prije postupka, naravno

Ja se isto vratila s vadjenja krvi, bila u suncu za stitnjacu

----------


## željkica

jutro evo i nas u 37 tt ,živile mi sve  :pivo: 
i kod nas puše južina imam osjećaj ko da će mi kuću odnit ja planirala ić u shoping malo sebe počastit nekom torbicom baš je porodiljni sjeo na račun al vrijeme je ludo.
ja isto imam neke bolove donji dio leđa me boli i zna me po noći samo bolit trbuh oako kao pred m.

----------


## Muma

*Ginger* vadila sam prije postupka ali s VV-a ne daju taj nalaz van. Tako da nemam papir za rodilište nego samo usmenu predaju našeg mpo dr da je sve čisto...a to mi nije dovoljno, ne. Pa je rekla ginekologica da ćemo ponavljati. S obzirom da na hospitalizaciju, tek mi je sad dala uputnicu. 
Da, stvarno su oštri na jeziku tu kod nas, čula sam i ja da trudnice nemaju kaj dolaziti neki drugi dan, ali starčeki su valjda posebna populacija i oni mogu krasti i taj jedan dan namijenjen nama. I onda bacaju onaj pogled ispod obrva  :Laughing:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Blekonja onda smo u istom sosu

Milasova znam ja da bi mi to puno značilo ali šta ću kad ne ide u biti najviše zbog dojenja tu sam nezamjenjiva a kažem popodne se ful često budi i onda me strah ako odem a on bude gladan, izdojit se opet ne mogu toliko valjda bi trebala danima skupljat za tu jednu bočicu...

Muma i meni je bilo najvažnije da je porod iza mene u tvojoj fazi iščekivanja i naravo da uživam sa svojom bebom ali zaželi se čovjek ponekad malo odmora jer ovo je obaveza koja traje 24 sata na dan, vidjet ćeš i sama uskoro kako to izgleda

----------


## tina29

Jutro! Pa ja se onda moram pohvaliti i bebu i muža.....P.je jako dobar,puno spava i po danu i po noči,plače kad je gladan, pokakan ili ga muče grčevi što hvala bogu nije stalno i po cijele dane,ponekad se zabrinem jer je tolka dobrica,ali pošto lijepo napreduje skuliram se i sjetim onih mama koje nemaju pet minuta mira i sretna sam!!! mužek isto jedva čeka da ga čuva,premota ga,nuna,uspava,nemogu se požaliti,tata je za pet!!! ja sam jučer recimo speglala mašinu veša,pospremila malo kuhinju i uz to se još odmorila dok je bebač spavao skoro 5 sati  :Yes: 
čestitke svima na okruglim tjednima,kako vrijeme brzo prolazi!
*Bbella* sve mi se čini da češ jako brzo držati Maksa u rukama  :Very Happy: 
*Željkice* ajme ti več 37tt,prebrzo mi je to prošlo,beta ko da ti je jučer bila  :Smile:  još malo i gotovo!
Curama u finišu sretno!!! i ostalima naravno!

----------


## željkica

tina baš mi je sladak tvoj bucko  :Zaljubljen: 
i da proletilo je strašno brzo nemogu ni ja vjerovat,nećemo se ni okrenut slavit će prvi ročkaš!

----------


## sybylle

Počela je vesela srijeda  :mama: , a koliko vas se bliži terminu bit će i veseli prosinac  :Smile: 
Mi danas zaokružili 25!  :Smile: 
Iberc, čekamo vijesti s pregleda!

----------


## Zima77

Lijepo vas je citati ja jučer ušla u 25 tj i presretna sam svima saljem veliki zagrljaj ,,,,

----------


## tina29

Hvala Željkice,vrijeme je za novu slikicu,več se promjenio.....bucko je da,voli puno papati! puse tebi i tvom frajeru!

----------


## Mali Mimi

I moj muž ga čuva i radi sve oko njega osim naravno hranjenja, ali opet kad ti dijete spava 1 sat sveukupno od recimo 3 popodne do 10 navečer to je sasvim druga priča, kad konačno zaspi čvršće a to bude iza 10 sati ja sam ko krepana mačka, zato tina29 uživaj dok traje

----------


## snupi

mini avatar ti je prekrasan! Cure pozdrav , ja u zadnje vrijeme ne mogu navecer  zaspati pa bavuljam  do 01  i onda ujutro spavam do  pola 10,10. Skacem po sobi oko pola 5 jer stalno lovi grč  za lijevu nogu, a jos uvijek se ne mogu usalati na lijevi bok i onda mi je utruta lijeva ruka. Da li koja od vas vjezba vjezbice za trudnice ja bi pocela danas, dr je rekao da smijem. Lineu negru imam joj negdje od 12 tjedna samo sto mi se produzuje i nije tak vidljive boje.Meni je  dr rekao za senzibilizaciju negdje pred kraj trudnoce.kak sa vama tjedni brzo prolaze naucila sam puno zanimljiv stvari a i uljepsale ste mi dan kad me god nesto mucilo!

----------


## Muma

*Mimiiiiiii*  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Konfuzija

Iskusne trudnjače, pliz recite mi je li normalno bljuvati i u 14. tt. Sad, istina, tek svaki 2. ili 3. dan, ali opet mi je cijelo vrijeme muka i ne mogu jesti... Kad će to više prestati?  :gaah:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Konfuzija ako ne prije, kad rodiš :Smile: 

Hvala cure

----------


## Konfuzija

> Konfuzija ako ne prije, kad rodiš


 :Razz: 
Neki imaju erotske snove, a ja sanjam krempite, švarcvaldice i tone šlaga. Kad me pitaju što želim za blagdane, ja kažem: "Šta, za pojesti?"  :Cool:

----------


## Bluebella

Mimi ...sinčić ti je preslatki  :Zaljubljen: 

ja sam danas malo duže spavala, pa otišla nešto kupiti do Arene i do frendice na kavu, ajme, jedva sam iz auta izašla.... još sutra obavim brazilku (valjda budem preživjela  :Grin: ) i u petak na pregled i ne mičem se više iz stana do poroda. taman su i snijeg najavili  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

Mimi predivan je mali frajeric, ma pravi mali mis  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Kikica1

> Iskusne trudnjače, pliz recite mi je li normalno bljuvati i u 14. tt. Sad, istina, tek svaki 2. ili 3. dan, ali opet mi je cijelo vrijeme muka i ne mogu jesti... Kad će to više prestati?


Dvaput sam povracala do 14.tj. a poslije mozda jednom mjesecno do kraja trudnoce ali znam zene koje su imale mucnine do 16, 20tt a neke i do kraja. Pretpostavljam da ce ti se stanje smiriti u roku od kakva dva tjedna, obicno nestanu kao da ih nikada nije ni bilo, ali ako ti se bas nastave ucestale mucnine ipak to napomeni ginekologu.

I sad cekam taj 14.tj.kao ozebli sunce  :Razz:

----------


## Kikica1

> e da, milasova, svaka cast na tvoja dva sata! meni to nikad nije uspjelo
> i kad sam se isla tusirati, ona zakmeci, a muz ju nosi u kupaonicu i vice "mama daj cicu" 
> da ga klepnes po glavi....


ovo potpisujem... jedino sto je kmecalo kod nas bilo muskog roda...ja bi se obicno zakljucala al sta vrijedi kad ga muz drzi pred vratima kupatila, ne da ga cujem samo ja nego i cijeli nas kat....i prisjedne tusiranje i higijena i sve

----------


## lberc

evo mog izvještaja sa pregleda,bebica je dobro,srce kuca na veliko,veliki smo 16,2 mm,po ultrazvuku je 8+2,jedino kaj nas još zeza taj hematom,nekaj je veći,mirovanje,ne strogo ali čim više,veli dr ta je to vrijeme kad oni ne mogu puno utjecat na to kaj bu dalje,zbog tog hematoma,da imamo i  miom kaj ne smeta,al to imam od prije..kontrola za 4 tjedna,joj nadam se da bu sve dobro i da bu moja bebica jaka i da bu pobijedila taj glupi hematom.

----------


## jejja

Iberc super za pregled, a hematom ce vec otic, samo strpljivo i pomalo.. i meni je sutra uz i nadam se da cu imat isto tako pozitivne vijesti..

----------


## frka

ajme, Kikica, tek sad sam skužila da je treće na putu! Čestitam!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

lberc super na pregledu, sve će biti ok. Bude i taj hematom otišao, a onda će biti lakše. Ako izuzmemo neke druge strahove jel  :Grin:

----------


## Muma

*lberc* sve bude super, bebač je super i otjerat će on taj hematom! Samo korak po korak...

----------


## tina29

*Mimi* sinčić je pravi bonbon  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi moji uz čajek i kišu i udarce bebe ispod srca (pupka)

Mimi što je tvoje dijete super, baš ste ga uslikali  predivno

Bilo mi je super sinoć na Školi dojenja, isprobavali s lutkicom različite položaje i ajme kaj smo se smijali. REecimo nisam znala da je bebi kada se rodi želuček veličine pikule pa zato treba malo i često jesti i još jedan razlog zašto je kolostrum važan jer je on jako koncentriran. Kažu recimo prvih 6 dana da bi dijete bilo stalno uz cicu. 

A to mi je tako trebalo jučer jer mi je dan bio grozan, otišao mi je Rej. Ne bi u detalje jer mi je prebolno ali meni je puno lakše nego mm, jer mene ipak svako malo sinek podsjeti da je sada on tu. Eto sada sam u dnevnom, nitko me ne traži da ga jednom rukom mazim dok drugom tipkam, ili ne škilji pod naglim svjetlom, nitko ne capka. Nema više onih naših šetnji, o ne nisam se toga smjela sjetiti

----------


## lberc

linalena,žao mi je zbog Reja,znam kak je to... :Love:

----------


## milasova8

Uff,lina,bas me rastuzio tvoj post :Sad: 

Dobro jutro svim trudnicama!!
Iako ne spadam vise tu,ne mogu da vam se ne javim

----------


## milasova8

Mimi,stvarno je prepresladak sincic :Smile:

----------


## linalena

jutro ponovo trudne ljepotice
evo jedne male kave  :Coffee:  i nešto za podizanje raspoloženja, recimo jedan super jaki kick pod pupkom izunutarnje strane

Milasova8 i tvoj ljepotan je tako poseban, kako spokojan spava

----------


## tonkica

Iberc super za pregled, ma otice taj hematom samo treba malo vremena, 
bit ce sve u redu,
Linalena žao mi zbog Reja što je otisao, znam da ti je sad pusto ali kao šta si rekla tu je tvoja bebica da te lupka  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Jutarce dame...
*linalena*  :Sad:  ma svatko tko ima ljubimca i voli životinje te razumije. Šaljem veliki hug i nek ti sinčić bude utjeha kad je teško  :Love:  Tjeraj muža da što više mazi bušu i da se druži s bebačem, bit će i njemu lakše.
*milasova8*  :Zaljubljen:  Vidi se kako su bebači narasli i da su to već pravi frajeri  :Rolling Eyes:  Samo nam se vi javljajte, vaši avatarčići tjeraju naše porođajne strahove  :Smile: 

Za današnje preglede...ima vas više ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MajaPOP

Cure moje, nisam se javljala, jer sam u teskoj brizi. Naime od prije 7 dana dupla ne raste kako bi trebala (ne duplira se), a na UZ dr vidi samo GV (promjera do 10mm), dok se zumanjcana samo nazire. S vremen ana vrijeme mi se na papiru pojavi neki blagi smedjkasti trag pa sam kad sam prvi put to ugledala prestala sa terapijom misleci da je sve gotovo (toliko sam roga nazalost prosla..ovo je 6. trudnoca).  U ponedeljak sam otisla da ugovorim kiretazu, jer ne krece samo, dr trazio da izvadim betu (bila je oko 7600, a trebala je biti 10500), kaze da cekamo jos 7 dana, da uz odgovara 4, a ne 6 nedelja koliko je kalendarski po ciklusu. Znam da trebam ne gubiti nadu, ali obzirom da sam svasta prosla do sada, mislim, osjecam, da nije dobro...  :Sad: 
Da li postoji ikakva sansa da beta ne mora da se duplira, da sam odmah po zacecu mogla imati betu od 80 i da moza, mozda, ipak ima nade da sve bude dobro? Inace-primam ponovo Fragmin na 12h, Pregnil svaki drugi dan, Prednisol 10mg i Utrogestan 3x200. 
Hvala svima sa slicnim iskustvom sa svim vrstama savjeta!

----------


## tina29

> Uff,lina,bas me rastuzio tvoj post
> 
> Dobro jutro svim trudnicama!!
> Iako ne spadam vise tu,ne mogu da vam se ne javim


potpisujem...ni ja ne mogu da vam se ne javim!  :Smile: 
*milasova* P. je presladak,pozz i pusa moga P. 
*linalena* big hug!

----------


## linalena

MajaPOP ufff ja ti nemam iskustvo no bilo je tu svakojakih beta, malih, neduplirajućih, pa gore pa dole. Samo se drži terapije, miruj (nadam se da si doma) i molimo se i nadamo za tvoju uspješnu trudnoću

----------


## željkica

jutro ,ko to nemože spavat ja spavam ko top zadnjih dana a kažu da trudnice pred kraj baš ne spavaju.
linalena  :Love: 
a mamice šta su vam bebači slatki samo se vi nama javljajte i udjelite koji savjet.

----------


## Bluebella

*lina* draga, veliki zagrljaj ti šaljem  :Love:  

*tina* i ti si promijenila sličicu  :Zaljubljen: 

leptirice  :pivo:  di si mi? danas nam je 38tt  :Very Happy:  odoh se počastiti brazilskom depilacijom, to je zadnje od priprema što mi je ostalo. možda i rodim kod kozmetičarke na stolu  :Laughing:

----------


## analoneta

curee pratim vas ali se bas nejavljam puno...u iscekivanju sam svoje bete 30.11. danas mi je 7 dan od transfera..imam jednoz smrzlica pa me zanima jedna informacija,posto mi ne mirise ovo bas da ce se primiti ali to cemo vidjeti pa samo da se informiram posto nikad nisam bila na vracanju smrzlica. ako sad ne upali i ja dobijem mengu mogu li tražiti dokt. da mi odma taj mjesec vrati smrzlica ili moram pauzirati. ....hvala  :Naklon:

----------


## linalena

sad me podsjetila BB da se i ja naručim, ali ja ću samo obično "skubljenje"
probala jednom jači bikini i izludila sam kada je to počelo rasti, trebala sam se od ranije navikavati jer očito imam dole jako osjetljivu kožu

kaj je ovo svi mijenjaju avatare u predivne nove slikice, Tina preslatki je P

A di su cure koje su meni blizu, Zima, Snupi, Boss, Sybille, Tigrical ??? Jel su i vama zadnjih dana bebice iznimno aktivne po noći, mojem je najdraže u 5 ujutro onda je najžešći. Jučer me čak prvi puta štosao u javnosti - taman na Tečaju o dojenju dok sam sjedila se baš rastezao - možda je bio ljubomoran jer smo isprobavale položaje s krpenim lutkom

----------


## Inesz

> Cure moje, nisam se javljala, jer sam u teskoj brizi. Naime od prije 7 dana dupla ne raste kako bi trebala (ne duplira se), a na UZ dr vidi samo GV (promjera do 10mm), dok se zumanjcana samo nazire. S vremen ana vrijeme mi se na papiru pojavi neki blagi smedjkasti trag pa sam kad sam prvi put to ugledala prestala sa terapijom misleci da je sve gotovo (toliko sam roga nazalost prosla..ovo je 6. trudnoca).  U ponedeljak sam otisla da ugovorim kiretazu, jer ne krece samo, dr trazio da izvadim betu (bila je oko 7600, a trebala je biti 10500), kaze da cekamo jos 7 dana, da uz odgovara 4, a ne 6 nedelja koliko je kalendarski po ciklusu. Znam da trebam ne gubiti nadu, ali obzirom da sam svasta prosla do sada, mislim, osjecam, da nije dobro... 
> Da li postoji ikakva sansa da beta ne mora da se duplira, da sam odmah po zacecu mogla imati betu od 80 i da moza, mozda, ipak ima nade da sve bude dobro? Inace-primam ponovo Fragmin na 12h, Pregnil svaki drugi dan, Prednisol 10mg i Utrogestan 3x200. 
> Hvala svima sa slicnim iskustvom sa svim vrstama savjeta!


Majo,
tebi je trudnoća potvrđena u maternici i ono na što se sada treba fokusirati je nalaz ultrazvuka a ne visina bhcg-a.
Vidim, da je spontana trudnoća i prema beti koju si imala 29.dc jasno je da nije bila kasna oplodnja (npr 19. dc, ili 20. dc ili kasnije). Trudnoća je sada veća od 6 tjedana, uz gestacijsku vrećicu trebala bi biti prisutna i žumančana vrećica. 
Je li dr mjerio žumančanu vrećicu, je li što napisao za oblik gestacijske vrećice?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Milasova i Tina i vaši su medeni :Heart:  a šta se isto zovu?
Lina žao mi je zbog psa :Love: , ali brzo će tu prazninu nadomjestiti vaš bebač vidjet ćeš. Drago mi je da si imala pozitivna iskustva na tečaju i da istina je da imaju male želučiće no odmah po porodu baš i ne jedu puno jer su još puni plodne vode, tek tamo drugi dan (tako da se ne prepadneš ako baš ne bude htio jest)
Svim ostalim trudnicama pozdrav i  :Cekam:  novosti!

----------


## lberc

drage mame,bebači su vam preslatki,tako savršeni :Heart: 

cure,ak ima koja iskustva sa hematomima,evo moj se od zadnji put nije smanjil nek povečal,dr je rekla da je to sad vrijeme trudnoće kad oni ne mogu utjecat  na trudnoću i da sad postoji rizik od pobačaja zbog tog hematoma,a i ne mora biti,rekla mi je dosta mirovati..sad ne znam koliko je to dosta,slobodno radim kućanske poslove,negdje sam pročitala da je najgora vožnja,a ja svaki dan moram nekud do doktora...baš me to sad brine i stvarno ne znam kak da ga smanjim,valjda buju utrogestani i mirovanje pomogli

----------


## linalena

lberc  :Shy kiss:  mirovanje hmm, što više a opet možeš nešto sitno doma napraviti, toliko koliko si skuhaš
izbjegavaj sve što opterećuje trbuh, nošenja, podizanja.... istezanja, poskakivanja, trčanja pa čak i puno stepenica
doktore probaj ako je kaj moguće obaviti telefonski ili pošalji nekoga, pogotovo sada ovo vrijeme pa skliske ceste

----------


## Konfuzija

Iberc, ne znam koliko si točno trudna i gdje se točno hematom nalazi, ali s njima se nije za zezati. Ne bih rekla da je vožnja najgora, namjestiš si sic kako ti paše i ne mrdaš. Najgore je naprezanje i puno hodanja. Ja sam u 14. tt i već sam triput gadno prokrvarila, jednom od obavljanja nužde, jednom od povraćanja, jednom od stavljanja utrogestana. Kućne poslove ne radim nikakve i prošlih par tjedana sam cijelo vrijeme ležala, sad već malo ustanem, ali kućne poslove ne radim... Vađenje krvi možeš obaviti i kod kuće, postoji služba za to.

----------


## tina29

*mimi* je isto se zovu!  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

konfuzija,trudna sam 8 tjedana,za hematom ne znam točno na kojem je mjestu,nije dr niš rekla,brine me to kaj se od zadnji put nije niš smanjil,dr A. mi je rekal da je čak bolje lagano krvarenje jer on onda ode,a opet sam čitala da može nestat i bez krvarenja,ja do sad nisam krvarila ni kapi
ma probala bum čim više ležat,najgore je to kaj sam stalno sama doma,mm radi i skoro ga nikad nema i normalno da onda i skuhaš,nekaj počistiš,staviš prati veš,malo peglaš
ma valjda bu sve ok,moram samo mirovat,stavljat utrogestane i pozitivno razmišljat

----------


## sybylle

> A di su cure koje su meni blizu, Zima, Snupi, Boss, Sybille, Tigrical ??? Jel su i vama zadnjih dana bebice iznimno aktivne po noći, mojem je najdraže u 5 ujutro onda je najžešći. Jučer me čak prvi puta štosao u javnosti - taman na Tečaju o dojenju dok sam sjedila se baš rastezao - možda je bio ljubomoran jer smo isprobavale položaje s krpenim lutkom


Ej! Tu smo  :Smile:  Moji su aktivni već neko dulje vrijeme i to obično navečer, a u 5 u jutro obavezno!!! Ne znam što im se to toliko sviđa u to doba  :Smile:  Svaku noć se budim oko 1, 3 i 5 jer moram na wc i u 5 su obavezno aktivni. A ovo s ljubomorom mi je isto baš zgodno. Ja sam jedan dan držala svoje buduće kumče i malecka mi je zaspala na rukama, lagano naslonjena na trbug-non stop su ju ritali  :Grin: 
Kako ti je s nuspojavama? Bolovi u leđima, preponama? Ja ih već fest osjetim. Pregled u ponedjeljak pa odbrojavam...
Žao mi je što ti je Rej otišao. Trenutno nemam psa, ali smo ih prije skoro uvijek imali i znam da ti je grozno što ga nema.

Cure, super su svi novi avatari! Bebice su prekrasne!!!

----------


## Konfuzija

A gle, ja sam razvila toleranciju prema neredu, klopati i tako previše ne mogu, a za ostalo... Što komu treba, nek se snađe.  :Coffee:

----------


## milasova8

Ja sam imala hematom,nisam se mrdala 2 tjednq,samo na wc..bila sam hospitalizitana..
Ja bi rade mirovala,proci ce pa ces onda moc malo.aktivnije zivjeti..
Tak sam ja..
Mirovala dok nije nestao pa onda i lagano.pospremala.i setala.

----------


## lberc

> A gle, ja sam razvila toleranciju prema neredu, klopati i tako previše ne mogu, a za ostalo... Što komu treba, nek se snađe.


tak bum i ja,kaj mu treba nek si uzme,a kaj mu smeta nek si napravi..jedino je problem kaj njemu nered ne smeta,stolić u boravku bi valjda pospremil dok više nebi imal kam stavit šalicu s kavom,zamazane čarape bi stavil u košaru valjda kad bi mu počele smrdit i tak..ak rodim sina moram ga odmah učit kućanskim poslovima i stavljat stvari na mjesto jer mm to mama nije naučila

----------


## Bluebella

Iberc samo ti miruj, pusti stolić i čarape. znam da je teško to gledati i da te sve živcira. ja sam mirovala od 7tt do 14tt, svaka trunka prašine u stanu me smetala i ništa mi nije bilo po volji, al na kraju je i to prošlo. 
miruj koliko god možeš. ako moraš doktoru nek te netko odveze. mene su svaki drugi dan vozili na injekicije koje sam morala primati a nisu bile primjerene za samodavanje. 
isto tako i na vađenje krvi su me vozili. išla sam privatno i odmah bi bila na redu. ako ideš u dom zdravlja ili bolnicu vaditi krv/doktoru nazovi ranije i provjeri dali te mogu zbog komplikacija primiti čim dođeš.

----------


## MajaPOP

> Majo,
> tebi je trudnoća potvrđena u maternici i ono na što se sada treba fokusirati je nalaz ultrazvuka a ne visina bhcg-a.
> Vidim, da je spontana trudnoća i prema beti koju si imala 29.dc jasno je da nije bila kasna oplodnja (npr 19. dc, ili 20. dc ili kasnije). Trudnoća je sada veća od 6 tjedana, uz gestacijsku vrećicu trebala bi biti prisutna i žumančana vrećica. 
> Je li dr mjerio žumančanu vrećicu, je li što napisao za oblik gestacijske vrećice?


Nije mjerio zumanjcanu, na UZ se samo nazire... Znaci to sto UZ mjeri 4 gestacijski week, a kalendarski sam 6+2 ne mirisi na dobro ocito...  :Sad:

----------


## linalena

sada sam prala cipele (koje su bile za šetnje s pesom :Crying or Very sad: ) nagnuta nad kadom, kao kaj sam nekada prala dugu kosu, i ajme križa me rasturila

Jučer su nam baš pričali da se probamo i sada u trudnoći malo opustiti kaj se tiče reda/nereda u kući jer kada dođemo doma iz bolnice jedva da ćemo na wc a kamoli vidjeti prašinu ili neoprano suđe. 
Jel radite kakve preinake u vezi spavanja vas i tate? Mi ćemo zamijeniti strane jer sam ja uz prozor a ne bi da kinderbet bude tamo jer je kod nas prozor stalno otvoren na oberliht jer je vruće (jug i toplana). Iako mislim uzeti neki ovlaživač zraka jer ako meni smeta kako će tek bebonji

----------


## snupi

tu sam, danas sam iskoristila vrijeme pa nila malo na zraku! Linus i moja pisulja je aktivna navecer jer se onda smirim pa ju vise osjecam  opet sam se cjelu noc okretala i nisam spavala kak spada i mene bole leđa i ruka,jer ne znam kak bi je držila jer me ubija ležanje bočno, nemoj ležati više na leđima jer si zaustaviš cirkulaciju.Majo navijamo za tebe da sve  bude ok i kao i kod iberc. ja sam isla jucer gledati jednu komodicu- sutra idem po nju, nasla sam i kolica pa kaluliram da mi bude ih sto jedostavnije nositi na drugi kat, jer nemamo lift  u zgradi!

----------


## perla5

> curee pratim vas ali se bas nejavljam puno...u iscekivanju sam svoje bete 30.11. danas mi je 7 dan od transfera..imam jednoz smrzlica pa me zanima jedna informacija,posto mi ne mirise ovo bas da ce se primiti ali to cemo vidjeti pa samo da se informiram posto nikad nisam bila na vracanju smrzlica. ako sad ne upali i ja dobijem mengu mogu li tražiti dokt. da mi odma taj mjesec vrati smrzlica ili moram pauzirati. ....hvala


Mene je doktor poslao na mjesec dana pauze, da se tijelo odmori pa smo tek u sljedećem ciklusu išli na smrzliće.

Sretno!

----------


## jejja

Iberc mirovanje i mirovanje, toliko truda ste ulozili u ovu trudnocu da bis dopustila da ju nered dovede u opasnost.. evo mog hematoma dr danas ne vidi, krvario vise nije sto znaci vjerojatno da se apsorbirao u tijelo, i dalje mi pise mirovanje ali sad ne vise tako strogo..znaci ok skuhat cu i ubacit robu u masinu al cu je ostavit mm da ju objesi.. tako i s kucanskim poslovima, neka prasine,nece pobjec...kome smeta nek uzme krpu ili nek ne gleda.. nasi muzevi se moraju prilagodit situaciji i preuzet neke obaveze na sebe...
E da, i narasao moj mali eskimic na 15mm  :Smile:  , samo nek se on bori i izdrzi samnom...

----------


## Muma

*analoneta* draga, ne možeš odmah po smrzlića, nažalost. Treba biti pauza minimalno mjesec dana ako ne i duže. Ali ja držim fige da je već ovaj ciklus dobitan!
*MajaPOP* nemam iskustva, ali samo ti želim svu sreću! Jedino ti mogu reći da se beta ne dupla svakih 48 sati kad pređe 1000. Imaš tih kalkulatora na netu ako te baš zanima, ali i ja bih ti savjetovala da se usmjeriš više na taj uzv nego betu. Držim fige!  :fige: 
Nered, nered, nereeeed...šizila sam 100 na sat, pukla i sad me više nije briga! Dok imam kaj za njupati i čistu odjeću, dok je torba za bolnicu spremna kao i stvari za bebu...nije me briga za prašinu i što sve nije na svom mjestu (nekad sam bila luda ako svaka stvar nije bila na mjestu  :Rolling Eyes: ...ovo je napredak za moju psihu  :Cool: )
Tko sve ima pregled? *željkica* i ?

----------


## Ginger

Ne stignem sad sve komentirati, samo da velim lberc za hematom
Ja sam ih imala u prve dvije trudnice i krvarila sam dosta
Oba puta nisam mrdala iz kreveta do cca 20 tt, tj dok nisu skroz nestali
Nemoj se igrati s tim, lezi i zanemari sve ostalo
A muzu dodjeli zadatke!

----------


## Ginger

A ginekolog koji veli da sa hematomom ne treba strogo mirovati je, po mom misljenju, poprilicno neozbiljan

----------


## tigrical

Sunce, shoping...uzela sam si onaj jastuk za dojenje-sad će mi bit za spavanje. Gledala AS, putne krevetiće...

----------


## tigrical

A križa me bole užasno jako dok stojim (kuhanje) ili sjedim. Izdrzim max. 7 min. i moram malo leći!

----------


## vatra86

ne citam bas sve, dosla sam vas pozdraviti!!
*jejja* super za hematom!! od sad nek bude blazeno stanje
*tigrice* rastezes se,a... nije to lose.. kad ne mozes legni..  :Kiss: 
*linalena*  :Kiss: 
ubiti svima veeelika pusa, da vas ne nabrajam sve!!
cure cuvajte svoje bembolince.. ja virkam da vidim da li je koja rodila
*muma* ipak cete izdrzati do božića i dobiti naaaaaajlijepsi poklon pod bor..

----------


## Bluebella

*vatra* draga kako si nam? samo ti svrati, nadam se da ćeš skoro opet tu pisati  :Smile: 
jesu našli uzrok onim kontrakcijama i krvarenjima. negdje mi je u glavi ostalo da sam pročitala da čekaš nalaze?

----------


## vatra86

super sam.. uzivam jos malo na bolovanju.. he he... nisu mi nalazi jos gotovi  :Sad:  a bit ce, a ionako ne mogu vrijeme vratiti unazad... razmisljam i o novim konzultacijama ali tek nakon nove godine, prije cu samo vaditi faktore trombofilije, ne zuri mi se nigdje jos, iako sam nestrpljiva.. he he.. brzo cu ja na ovu temu, vec slijedece godine..  :Razz:

----------


## linalena

hej Vatrice naša
jel imaš kakvog smrzlića? od ovog postupka

Blubella i jel si preživjela zadnju pripremu?

----------


## Bluebella

> Blubella i jel si preživjela zadnju pripremu?


jesam  :Smile:  nije bilo tak strašno, al dugo nisam išla pa je malo duže potrajalo. 
sutra je pregled, joj jedva čekam da vidim stanje. najradije bih da mi doktorica kaže da sam otvorena, ctg bilježi trudove i da me smjeste u rađaonu.

----------


## tonkica

Jejja super za pregled, i za malu mrvicu :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*Muma* nemam ja pregled danas nešto si pobrkala.
*vatra* drago mi je da si pozitivna i dođi tu šta prije!
*iberc* samo ti miruj kao šta su ti cure sa iskustvom rekle i bit će sve ok!
*jejja*  :Very Happy:  za mrvicu!!!!!!!!

----------


## sybylle

Sad sam baš pregledala vaše trbuščiće na drugo topicu-prekrasni su  :Zaljubljen:  I baš mi je fascinantno kako bez obzira na tjedan trudnoće dolaze u raznim oblicima i veličinama...

----------


## butterfly101

Pozdrav curke, Bbella za punih 38tt  :pivo:  :pivo:  :pivo:  , mozda 39tt docekam sama  :Smile: 

Ja sam obavila pregled, kako je izgledalo danas moji mali nece jos. Sve je u redu, zatvorena da zatvorenija ne mogu biti,ctg uredan,mali je velik al neznam koliko jer sam prosla bez uzv-a. Uglavnom kaze dr.da mame koje su na fragminu imaju vecu djecu,bolja je cirkulacija pa bebe brze rastu...mozda je i bolje da neznam,barem se s te strane manje brinem. 

Bluebella sutra kad imas pregled? Jedva cekam da cujem tvoje stanje. Ja sam bila sigurna da  ce mi reci bare da sam cm otvorena,ali nista.

----------


## milasova8

Tak sam ja bila skroz zatvorena,totalka..vec sam se plasila induciranog..
Kad ono malac odlucio van tocno na termin i rodio se bez problema u rekordnom roku..otvorila se skroz za manje od sat vremena
Tako zelim i vama :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

O super, i ja bi tako. 
Malac je bas medeni, jedva cekam stavit moji novi avatarcic sa tako slatkom slikicom

----------


## željkica

i ja ću isto ko milasova8 rodit za čas  brzo i expresno!ha ha kako se lipo tješim !

i ja se pridružujem zdravici za 38 tt B&B¨!  :pivo:

----------


## corinaII

Tigrical I mene leđa užasno bole. Počela su  oko 25tt. Evo jučer bili M i ja u Bauhausa i nakon pola sata nisam vise mogla stajati na nogama samo sam gledala di ću sjesti. Isti tako jedva spremim ručak koliko me bole leđa.

----------


## corinaII

B&B još malo  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

sve smo mi milasova  :Laughing:

----------


## Bluebella

> Pozdrav curke, Bbella za punih 38tt  , mozda 39tt docekam sama 
> 
> Ja sam obavila pregled, kako je izgledalo danas moji mali nece jos. Sve je u redu, zatvorena da zatvorenija ne mogu biti,ctg uredan,mali je velik al neznam koliko jer sam prosla bez uzv-a. Uglavnom kaze dr.da mame koje su na fragminu imaju vecu djecu,bolja je cirkulacija pa bebe brze rastu...mozda je i bolje da neznam,barem se s te strane manje brinem. 
> 
> Bluebella sutra kad imas pregled? Jedva cekam da cujem tvoje stanje. Ja sam bila sigurna da  ce mi reci bare da sam cm otvorena,ali nista.


tvom malcu se sviđa kod mamice pa on nebi van  :Smile: 

u 13h imam pregled i ja isto potpisujem odmah porod kakav je milasova imala  :Yes:

----------


## Inesz

> Nije mjerio zumanjcanu, na UZ se samo nazire... Znaci to sto UZ mjeri 4 gestacijski week, a kalendarski sam 6+2 ne mirisi na dobro ocito...


Majo,
znam da si uznemirena  :Love: , ali ostaje ti samo da pričekaš sljedeći uz i vidiš  da li trudnoća napreduje. 

Uobičajani nalaz uz za 4 tjedna trudnoće je gestacijska vrećica promjera 3 do 6 mm. U 4. tjednu vitalne trudnoće gestacijska vrećica sadrži žumančanu vrećicu, amnion i embrionalni disk, ali su ove strukture premalene da bi se mogle vidjeti na ultrazvuku.

Gestacijska vrećica od 10 mm odgovara trudnoći od 5 tjedana i pri promjeru gestacijske od 10 mm žumančana vrećica je vidljiva.

Pitala sam te je li dr mjerio žumančanu vrećici zato jer se nadam da će ipak do sljedećeg pregleda biti sve u najboljem redu.

Kad je sljedeći pregled? ~~~~~~

----------


## boss

dobro jutro
stize kafica, caj mlijeko pa ko voli nek izvoli

----------


## linalena

dobro jutro trudničice
prvo  :Coffee: 
drugo Bleubella ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnji pregled

pa puno IŠ IŠ IŠ za hematome Lberc

kaj još, kaj još  :cupakosu:  zaboravih, baš sam glupa zadnje vrijeme

a puno lijepih željica svima
e da na Dojenju su nam rekli u vezi poroda : teško da će sve biti kako vi želite, ali želite i tražite, lažite ali budite "dobre" u stilu tiha voda brege dere

----------


## Ginger

Jutro....

Joj, mene glava boli i pun mi je kufer ove kise, bljak
I nikako se naspavati, moram danas drmnuti jedan popodnevni spavanac

Bbella ~~~~~ za pregled i da si otvorena bar 3-4 cm  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> sve smo mi milasova


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## boss

linalena nesto mi palo na pamet mogla bi nam ponovo izvuci onu listu sa terminima posto se mnogo stvari promjenilo neke otisle a neke dosle . a i nekako jedva cekam da ispratimo ove decembarske i januarske  pa smo onda mi na redu.

----------


## linalena

Bluebella 5.12. 
butterfly101 5.12
željkica 11.12
Muma 25.12 
corinaII 14.01
Ginger 22.1. (al si želi 20.1)
innu 27.01.
đurđa76 18.2. blizanci
Vrci 19.2. (po doku 18.2)
nov@ 19.2 
boss 3. 3.
sybylle 5.3. blizanci možda urane
zima77 6.3
linalena 12.3
lovekd 17.3.
snupi 18.03. 
mima235 19.03.
tigrical 31.03
tonkica 05.04.

----------


## Vrci

Jej za listu, ali meni možeš brisati taj doktorov termin, ionako sam sad kod drugog dr koji to više nije spominjao  :Smile: 

Ajme pa gdje su sve silne nove trudnice, ima nas puno koje smo već odmakle, a samo par se novih javilo...

----------


## željkica

linalena  :Naklon:

----------


## lberc

jutro!
linalena,super je ova lista,evo finalne trudnice imaju taman termin na rođendan mog tate
muma,a ti taman Božić,ajme
evo ja danas dugo spavala,tek sam se sad digla,odlučila sam se ponašat ko prava trudnica,samo ležat,spavat i odmarat,mm se jučer ozbiljno primil kućanskih poslova,bu nekaj od njega..joj al kak je smiješan,smijala sam se cijelo popodne,navečer mi je čak i puding skuhal,još kad bi bil više doma
Bbella ~~~~~ za pregled
linalena,baš sam sad kad sam bila kod dr. slušala cure kaj su već rodile i pričale o porodu,vele da je jako važno slušat primalju i radit kak ti ona kaže,jer da neke žene ne slušaju pa tiskaju kad ne treba
evo ja vam svima želim (pa i sebi jednog dana ,ak bu sve ok) porod kao milasovin

----------


## Muma

*željkice* a jesam, pobrkala sam...znala sam da jedna od vas u finishu ima pregled. I baš sam mislila da ćemo se opet diviti tvom malom divu  :Smile:  Kad si ti na redu?
*butterfly*, *jejja* lijepe vijesti s pregleda.  :Very Happy:  Ali butterfly draga, ajde se pokreni  :Laughing:  
*Bluebella* nek ti je par lijepih centimetara i školskih trudova koje ne registriraš  :Smile: 
*linalena* lista ti je odlična, dobar naglasak na termine...
Meni su se jučer pojavile neke kontrakcije pa sam se malo ukakila i počela ih čak i mjeriti, ali eto false alarm. Mislim da ću se ja boriti sa *željkicom* koja će prije. Frka me svaki dan. Vrijeme tako sporo ide...samo da mi je zaokružiti 37 tt  :scared:  trenutno mi je to najveći strah.

----------


## Vrci

Muma, nadam se da je to samo naša panika...

Ja priznajem  da BH puno rjeđe sad osjećam u zadnje vrijeme, baš me to iznenadilo. A za tjedne, nakon 34tt meni je sve lakše. Rekla sam nek malac slobodno dođe početkom 2.mjeseca, to mi je taman

----------


## Muma

> Muma, nadam se da je to samo naša panika...
> 
> Ja priznajem  da BH puno rjeđe sad osjećam u zadnje vrijeme, baš me to iznenadilo. A za tjedne, nakon 34tt meni je sve lakše. Rekla sam nek malac slobodno dođe početkom 2.mjeseca, to mi je taman


Ma kad stalno slušam "nećete vi dočekati...beba je nisko..." ili čak kod svoje ginekologice "nemoj mi se sad glupirat i ići roditi prije slijedećeg pregleda"...pa je strah donekle razuman. Moje BH su se isto jako smanjile, tj uopće ih nisam registrirala do ovog jučer. Pregled mi je u utorak... ma pokazat ću ja svima da će meni i mom bebonji trebati "otvarač za konzerve"  :Laughing:  samo da prvo samu sebe uvjerim u to  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## linalena

ja to samo skopirala od tamo negdje u 10mj - ajd nove cure citirajte pa se same upišite

Da a za babice to su i nama reklli, da ih je važno slušati samo je pitanje da li ćemo imati sreću da babica bude uz nas. Ono "lažite" se odnosi na prvi dio poroda kada smo u predrađaoni pa nas ne puste iz kreveta a bilo bi lakše ako bi se šetalo. Pa su rekli lažite da idete na wc pa se zaboravite vratiti :Laughing: 

Bilo nas je oko 9 trudnica i samo ja u Petrovu, ostale Vinogradska i SvDuh; a ja kada sam rekla da je MPO trudnoća onda su voditeljice odmah ispalile a vi ćete u petrovu

----------


## milasova8

MajaPOP,posebno tebi vibram da na iducem pregledu kuca malo srce~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

Muma u pon imam pregled pa ćemo vidit koliko je mali div dobio na težini  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

MajaPOP nadam se da ce proc sve ok.. meni se na 5+sitno kad sam prokrvarila vidjela samo g.v. i nista drugo.. tek na 6+ se nazirala zumanjcana i nazirala se titrajuca crtica... A beta nakon 1200 se sporije dupla .. ja sam svoju zadnju ocekivala preko 9000 a bila je 7252... I sve je ok... Drzim fige da ugledate i z.v. i embrionaln odjek i srceko...

----------


## Vrci

Joj noćas sam sanjala seks... i bilo je skroz stvarno, još sam u snu govorila mm-u da sam sanjala da smo se poseksali, znači sanjala sam da sam sanjala :D. I kao, u snu sam mislila da ne smijem, ali zašto ne, ovako samo malo... i samo jednom... i poslije mi bilo krivo

E stvarno, ovako mi uopće ne fali niti sam napaljena, ne znam što me noću uhvatilo  :Laughing:

----------


## Kikica1

Muma, ti si vec u 35tj! Da izduras jos dva tjedna to ti je terminska trudnoca. Ima situacija da zene preleze sa serklazom pa zavrse na indukciji. Mene je ginekologica sa 36 uvjeravala da se necemo vise vidjeti pa sam rodila tek u 39.tj. Od sestre frendica je od pol trudnoce bila otvorena, istina je da je cura bila malo i prekomotna pa nije dan mirovala, ali je na kraju prenesla skoro pa dva tjedna i nakon dan i pol induciranog poroda rodila na carski jer se nije otvorila. Ne trtari, bit ce sve okej  :Love:  Jos ce malac sredjivati frizuru pa i okasniti koji dan.

----------


## željkica

Muma ma nas dvi ćemo skupa rodit tamo negdi za 2-3 tjedna ja bi ionako u 12 mj da se mali rodi jer previše imam događaja krajem 11 mj,tako da te ja čekam pa čemo se tješit iz rađaone kako nam je super i ništa nas ne boli! ha ha

----------


## Bluebella

okruglice moje šaljem vam svima puse... odoh nešto jesti pa na pregled. ajme, sad me frka do neba i nazad. ipak nebi ostala u bolnici  :Laughing:

----------


## Muma

*Kikica1* hvaaala. Takve riječi stvarno djeluju utješno na mene i malca  :Klap:  Znam da mališan nije spreman za polijetanje jer fino sjedi unutra, ne da mu se okrenuti. Ali nije to jedini faktor da porod krene, ne... Odbrojat ćemo mi do 37tt i pokazati svima  :Razz: 
*željkica* eto šape da se rukujemo, ti prenesi mrvu vremena a ja ću biti u terminu  :rock: 
Znači redamo se s pregledima...*butterfly* jučer, *BB* danas, *željkica* ponedjeljak a ja utorak....baš prema terminima...  :Cool:  Sretno *BB* danas!

----------


## Mali Mimi

butterfly nadam se da ne uzimaš magnezij kao i ja prije poroda možda je i to zaslužno što se nisam otvarala, sad mi žao što nisam bar skakala na pilates lopti da to malo potaknem, a i keks sam čula da nije naodmet

----------


## snupi

nestao mi je cijeli forum!

----------


## bebi

e drage moje evo mene malo u strahu 
noćes mi se pojavilo neko vodenkasto krvarenje i nije dugo trajalo  ustvari bilo je samo na papiru sad više nema ništa 
išla sam u ambulantu dr kaže sve je u redu to nije iz materice kao vaginalno je ,da imam bjelo pranje al ja ga ne osjetim možda je od utrića stomak mi je sinoč bio malo na pet 
unutra je sve kao u redu budi bez brige javi se svom dr a njega nema prije ponedeljka 

valjda će bit u redu ...umirem od strah aa želim bit optimista

----------


## butterfly101

> Nije mjerio zumanjcanu, na UZ se samo nazire... Znaci to sto UZ mjeri 4 gestacijski week, a kalendarski sam 6+2 ne mirisi na dobro ocito...


Maja mogu ti samo reci da meni ne racunaju trudnocu po nalazu bete, nego po uzv. Tako da su mi o i izracunali da mi je menstruacija zadnja bila dva tjedna kasnije od stvarne i kad me na svakom pregledu pitaju zadnja m.,moram reci ovu po njihovoj racunici .
Znaci da  bis nekako morala izdrzat do uzv-a pa da vidis kako napreduje.

----------


## željkica

*Muma* dogovoreno evo šape! šta bi volila da smo nas 4 okruglice u finishu bliže da se nađemo ovako bublaste zauzele bi cijeli kafić , mene mm zeza da sam ko pingvin  :Laughing:

----------


## butterfly101

> Bluebella 5.12. 
> butterfly101 5.12
> željkica 11.12
> Muma 25.12 
> corinaII 14.01
> Ginger 22.1. (al si želi 20.1)
> innu 27.01.
> đurđa76 18.2. blizanci
> Vrci 19.2. (po doku 18.2)
> ...


Bravo za listu, ajme pa ja na samom vrhu.... 




> E stvarno, ovako mi uopće ne fali niti sam napaljena, ne znam što me noću uhvatilo


Ma niti ja, sanjam ga cesto, ali u stvarnosti je tocno kako si napisala!




> okruglice moje šaljem vam svima puse... odoh nešto jesti pa na pregled. ajme, sad me frka do neba i nazad. ipak nebi ostala u bolnici


Sretno,sad si bas na pregledu, pa kako sad nebi ostala!? Aha trta mrta, sta ce tek bit kad trudovi navale !  
Samo hrabro draga, cekamo centimetre!!!





> butterfly nadam se da ne uzimaš magnezij kao i ja prije poroda možda je i to zaslužno što se nisam otvarala, sad mi žao što nisam bar skakala na pilates lopti da to malo potaknem, a i keks sam čula da nije naodmet


 Mimi uzimala sam Mg dosta dugo, mislim do 36tt, ali dr.mi je bila rekla da mogu slobodno. Kad sam ga dokrajcila nisam vise kupovala. 
Mozda da skacem po lopti, nekako me strah da mi pukne vodenjak,a da sam zatvorena...sta onda,daju mi onaj drip i boli jaaaako
Ipak ce biti sesk najbolje rjesenje, morat cu se potrudit. Na tecaju su napomenuli da ga 6 tjedan pred porod moramo izbjegavat,nikako, a sta mislis isto da on unutra svrsi, nebi bio problem? Boze koja pitanja, vidi se da neznam vise kako se to radi. Mene sve strah da nebi bilo nesto .

----------


## butterfly101

Zeljkice....ajde ti si vec prekosutra na redu, zanima me bas sta ce ti reci...pitaj ako ces izdrzat do Bozica jer da bis ti cekala da ste ti i muma zajedno,   hehe mozda da odma rezervirate jednu dvokrevetnu sobu  :Very Happy:

----------


## butterfly101

Bebi znam da te strah, sve smo mi takve cim je nesto sto nam se ne svidja. Ali neznam kako da ne brines, to je normalno nakon svega sto smo prosle. 
Budi optimisticna i vjeruj da mora bit ok. Zasto nebi bilo, ako je do sada uvijek bilo dobro. Tako su mene tjesili,jer sam panicar , pomoglo je i najbitnije da su stvarno imali pravo.

----------


## Bluebella

Evo me s "pregleda" ljuta ko ris. 
Mrzim, al mrzim nase drzavne bolnice i sve sto ima veze s njima.
Da Podobnik nije Podobnik i da imam bolje misljenje o njemu otisla bi tamo roditi.
Sutra opet u bolnicu s obzirom da danas nisam nista obavila... evo me u bircu sa dragim, idem si Baileys naruciti i boli me uho za sve!!!!

----------


## Vrci

Pa što je bilo, kako nisi ništa obavila?

----------


## željkica

> Zeljkice....ajde ti si vec prekosutra na redu, zanima me bas sta ce ti reci...pitaj ako ces izdrzat do Bozica jer da bis ti cekala da ste ti i muma zajedno,   hehe mozda da odma rezervirate jednu dvokrevetnu sobu


moramo izgurat još dva tjedna da ona uđe u 37 tt i party može počet!meni je božič daleko nebih baš 2 tjedna prenila.

----------


## željkica

Bluebella pa zašto??????????'

----------


## Muma

*butterfly* kako sad na tečaju odjednom o zabrani seksa? Ako sam dobro shvatila. Pa to je najbolja prirodna indukcija. Koliko sam čitala drip sadrži isto prostaglandin kao i spermići. 
*Bluebella* ????
*željkica* mi ćemo tamo negdje oko 15.12...da smo do Božića doma...  :Smile:

----------


## frka

butterfly, sperma sadrži prostaglandin koji potiče omekšavanje cerviksa, kontrakcije i otvaranje - to ti je zapravno prirodni gel kojim u bolnicama često pokušavaju inducirati porod. upravo zato se preporučuje seks u terminu.

za zabranu seksa 6 tjedana prije prvi put čujem. ako je trudnoća uredna, zabrane nema ni u kojem periodu. a zbog skakanja na lopti ti neće puknut vodenjak. ako će puknuti, to će se desiti pa sve i da miruješ. ja sam par dana prije poroda divljački skakala od jutra do sutra i vjerovatno me i to dodatno otvorilo.

Muma, meni su očekivali porod od 30tt. N. je bila nisko praktički od starta. kad smo napunili 38tt, nitko od dr-a se nije mogao dovoljno načuditi. na kraju rodila s 39tt nakon nekoliko dana hopsanja na lopti - bio mi je već pun kuki svega.

----------


## corinaII

Lina bravo za listu. Ajme ja sam 5 po redu. Mogle bi Ginger i ja zajedno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Kikica1

to o ne seksanju kakvih mjesec pred porod pise u onim starim knjigama...dapace pise da se nista ne tura u rodnicu a nasi ginekolozi ga neveliko prepipavaju i naguravaju u kom smo stanju. Neki ne daju ni kupanje ni slicno. Prvi mali mi se rodio krajem kolovoza i bez beda sam isla svaki dan na more do nekih tjedan pred porod. Onda su se bolnicki ginekolozi umjesali pa digli frku, hospitalizirali me, pa pustili doma pa mi nekako more prisjelo. Inace, taj dan kad mi je krenuo porod sam se cak i keksnula  :Embarassed:  Tj, probali smo al je muzu bilo cudno nes pa je odustao. Sad jel sta pobjeglo pa potaklo trudove ne znam, al da mi je takav scenarij i za ovaj, ne bi imala nis protiv jer nisam od bolnice stigla dobiti nikakvu intervenciju, prakticki sam dosla i delozirala malog.
S drugim sam dugo pila magnezij a mislim i pred kraj jer mi je bez toga stolica bila koma. imala sam slicnu situaciju na porodu kao mali mimi ali mislim da to nema veze s magnezijem. Hopsala sam po lopti i sve to, i dobila punu dozu prostina bez nekog ucinka jer uopce nisam imala trudova.  Kad se mali odlucio da je vrijeme da izadje van i kad su pravi trudovi krenuli otvorila sam se u roku keks (doslovce) i rodila.
Gledam listu, bome vas ima dosta.  Sad kad krene cestitanje svaki tjedan!

----------


## Muma

> Muma, meni su očekivali porod od 30tt. N. je bila nisko praktički od starta. kad smo napunili 38tt, nitko od dr-a se nije mogao dovoljno načuditi. na kraju rodila s 39tt nakon nekoliko dana hopsanja na lopti - bio mi je već pun kuki svega.


*frka*  :Love:  i jučer si me utješila, stvarno hvala! Dobro da si već rodila pa nemaš stresa, jer ti je situacija bila gora od moje. Nadam se tvojoj reprizi  :fige:  Ja bi još i kolačiće pekla  :Grin:

----------


## butterfly101

Curke moje,  ove nase patronazne koje su nam drzale tecaj jesu zene pred penziju, mozda je to jos stara skola!!!

Ja cu vas poslusat. Danas krecem u akciju! I jedva cekam slijedeci petak da mi kaze dr. situaciju.
Jednom na dan trebalo bi pokazat rezultate!!!  :Wink: 


Bbella nadam se da je baylis dobro sjeo!!!

----------


## Ginger

Bbella pa sta bi?
I ja se jezim odlaska u trudnicku ambulantu...najradije bih kod svoje ginicke do samog poroda, al ona nema ctg (kao vecina socijalaca) i nije obicaj u vz

Corina, mogle bi zajedno  :Smile: 
Ja sam ionako rekla da cu roditi taj tjedan oko 15.1. 
A prosli put sam pogodila u dan, he he

Muma ma polako, malac je vec u odlicnim tjednima, nek se jos okrene i to je to!

----------


## Ginger

bebi vibram da sve bude ok
puno nas je imalo neka brljanja na pocetku
odmaraj i cekaj uzv

----------


## Bluebella

tu sam..... samo sam čekala da me malo prođe pa da se javim. 
ljuta sam jer sve radim privatno i sve sama plaćam a iz moje se plaće uredno izdvaja poveća svota za hzzo i sad kad mi jednom u deset god treba nešto e baš ne može. oni štrajkaju ili imaju slobodne dane (kako to već nazivaju). ma bolje da ne pišem, tko zna tko sve čita pa bolje da ne ostane zapisano.
da mi je znati da je žena od našeg dragog ministra zdravstva, a i onog prošlog, trudna gdje bi išla na preglede i gdje bi rađala i po kojem tretmanu. nek ju pošalje mom soc giniću koji nema uzv pa da vidim kak će obaviti pregled. 

nek naš dragi ministar uvede da zaposlene osobe biraju dali uplaćivati u hzzo ili plaćati usluge pa da vidimo kako bi se onda ponašali po bolnicama i dali bi bili na "slobodnim danima"

sutra sam opet tamo  :Undecided:  a sve guglam neko privatno rodilište van RH jer mi se gade naša.

----------


## snupi

hej drage moje samo da vas pozdravim, ja danas jurim pocela nabavljati krumpni inventar za smješkicu, cekam muza da mi se vrati sa komodicom!! Pusa!!

----------


## željkica

ali oni su tebe morali bez obzira na štrajk primit jer ti si u visokom stupnju trudnoće,ovo je sramota!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## frka

Sramota da ne primaju trudnice! Nek te Mojca pouči o Feldbachu  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

> Curke moje,  ove nase patronazne koje su nam drzale tecaj jesu zene pred penziju, mozda je to jos stara skola!!!
> 
> Ja cu vas poslusat. Danas krecem u akciju! I jedva cekam slijedeci petak da mi kaze dr. situaciju.
> Jednom na dan trebalo bi pokazat rezultate!!


i sada se ja pitam KAJ?? sex bi bilo lijepo ali nekak mi se ne čini da je to TO

Bluebella  žao mi je što si se u ovom stadiju trudnoće morala tako iživcirati njihovom bahatošću i neodgovornošću. Jel si bila naručena zar ne?

----------


## Ginger

pa cekaj malo! trudnice moraju primati!
mislim, wtf??!!
koliko znam kod nas trudnicka ambulanta najnormalnije radi
stvarno mi nije jasno....

----------


## Vrci

Ma koliko kuzim nisi ju odbili zbog strajka nego je doktor negdje otperjao...uzeo si slobodni dan

Tipicno,da poludis

----------


## lberc

ova naša država je užas!
ja sam danas počela gledati jednu zanimljivu seriju o primaljama,radnja se događa u Londonu 1957,kad nije bilo ultrazvuka,ctg,sličica...

----------


## Bluebella

> Ma koliko kuzim nisi ju odbili zbog strajka nego je doktor negdje otperjao...uzeo si slobodni dan
> 
> Tipicno,da poludis


tako nekako... bila sam naručena!
ma neda mi se komentirati, poludim odmah. da me nitko nije mogao nazvati da po ovoj kišurini ne gnjavim dragog da izlazi s posla i da me vozi i traži ko idiot parking i sl.... 

i ti slobodni dani.... to je štrajk, a ne slobodni dani. inate se ministru, on njima radnu obvezu, oni uzeli "slobodne dane"
ma užas, neda mi se više o tome. gadi mi se sve.

ajmo neke bolje teme  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

Snupi...slatko,znaci puni se kucni inventar za bebicu  :Smile: 

Lina da,da draga to je bas TO...SEX, ja cu se pokusat prisjetit kako to ide,pa da vidimo!!! 

Bbella sutra si opet tamo, nadam se da ce ti se famozna dr. ispricati zbog "iznenadnog odlaska". Htjela sam te pitat dali ti cujes svog malog kako pucketa? Moji kad se mrda,kao da mu kosti ili hrskavica pucketa, znas kao kad se rastegnes!

----------


## Bluebella

> Bbella sutra si opet tamo, nadam se da ce ti se famozna dr. ispricati zbog "iznenadnog odlaska". Htjela sam te pitat dali ti cujes svog malog kako pucketa? Moji kad se mrda,kao da mu kosti ili hrskavica pucketa, znas kao kad se rastegnes!


ono što mene više brine je stanje u rodilištu, da ću doći tamo i zbog štrajka neću imati adekvatnku skrb. dragi me pitao da ipak idemo kod Podobnika.. ma vidjet ću sutra kakva je situacija pa ću odlučiti.

čujem i ja često to pucketanje, prvo sam se pitala šta se to čuje, onda sam zguglala i pročitala da je to pucketanje zglobova... presmješno  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

Moji dragi me nece !!!! 
 :Evil or Very Mad:  :Sad:  :cupakosu:  :gaah:  :oklagija:

----------


## Muma

*butterfly* Ma daaaaj?  :Shock:  Objasni mu da je to za dobrobit tebe, tvog poroda i vašeg djeteta.  :Grin:  Strah ga je da ne udari bebonju ili da ga bebonja ne vidi?  :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

> Moji dragi me nece !!!!


Looooool
Hahahaha
Pa reci mu da je to za dobrobit bebaca

----------


## Ginger

Uostalom, sad si vec sigurno jaca od njega, samo navali  :Grin:

----------


## Vrci

Pa jel se može roditi kod podobnika ako nisi sad pred kraj išla tamo? Nešto sam čitala da ne... hm...

Iskreno, meni to ok zvuči, ali ne bih baš davala toliko para. Ne znam,  koliko sam čula u rađaonicama se ne osjeća štrajk pa ono...

----------


## frka

a čuj, leptiriću, znam da je marital rape kažnjivo djelo, al nekak sumnjam da bi te mužić prijavio kad bi ga, recimo, svezala lisicama za stolac i obavila svoje. just a thought  :Grin:

----------


## Bluebella

> Pa jel se može roditi kod podobnika ako nisi sad pred kraj išla tamo? Nešto sam čitala da ne... hm...
> 
> Iskreno, meni to ok zvuči, ali ne bih baš davala toliko para. Ne znam,  koliko sam čula u rađaonicama se ne osjeća štrajk pa ono...


i meni je rečeno da doktori po rodilištima rade normalno, budem sutra vidjela. ionako idem direkt u rodilište na pregled.
a Podobnik vjerujem da prima sve koji mu plate, pa taman da s trudovima dođem usred noći. a što se cijene tiče, s obzirom koliko smo na mpo i na moju cijelu trudnoću potrošili nije mi to neki izdatak, barem ne u smislu da bi morali nešto uskratiti da bi si to priuštili. meni jedino sam doktor ne uljeva povjerenje, da u zg ima bilo koje drugo privatno rodilište išla bi i to privatno odraditi.




> a čuj, leptiriću, znam da je marital rape kažnjivo djelo, al nekak sumnjam da bi te mužić prijavio kad bi ga, recimo, svezala lisicama za stolac i obavila svoje. just a thought


hehe.. ovaj savjet je i meni pao na pamet  :Laughing:  čak bi ga i ja sama rado provela al me strah s obzirom koliko nisko se mali spustio pa da mu ne pokuca po glavi  :Laughing:

----------


## željkica

buterfly ma šta neće zaskoči ga , ma kao da bi mene moj htio da krenem mislim da bi imali isti scenarij!

----------


## snupi

savjet moje primalje ako se hocete sto lakse  i sto prije se poroditi! Sex. ciscenje kuce, caj od malinovog lisca!! :Smile:

----------


## lberc

jutro,ja jučer išla spavat u 8 sati i sad mi je dosta,cijelu noć sam sanjala trudnice,bebice,trbuhe...e,da snupi ,sanjala sam i tebe i tvoj trbuh,a čak ne znam kak izgledaš,moram manje gledat serije o trudnicama i babicama.
bb,nadam se da će te danas primit u bolnicu i da ćeš obavit kaj treba..i da ćete uspjet nagovorit mužiće na malo hopsanja,

----------


## Muma

Jutarce buduće mamice.
Prvo da poželim sreću *Bluebelli*...draga,  :fige:  za lijepe vijesti. Čekamo te s nestrpljenjem! 
I na račun odbijenice koju je dobila *butterfly* jučer od mužića, spomenula ja prirodnu indukciju svojem da vidim kak diše...ajme, veseli je ko malo dijete, odbrojava dane...nije mu ni sinulo da bi mogli prije nego se ja oporavim od poroda  :Cool:  Pita on mene "kaj stvarno ćemo moći?" a kažem ja "ja sigurno neću MOĆI ali ćeš ti"  :Laughing:  atrofije mi moje...
Dan je stvoren za dekicu i tople napitke, uživajteeeeee  :Coffee:

----------


## Vrci

Jutro,ili vec dan  :Smile: 

Moj muz ode k svojima u slavoniju...al ajd,donijet ce stvari za bebaca. Ja jos u pidzami, surfam i odmaram. Kao,umorila sam se od neceg jel...  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

Heeej drage moje, bas ste me oraspolozile i nasmijale, ma sta bi ja bez vas !
Nista od toga, moji dragi nece i nece, kaze a sta da se nesto desi...pustimo da sve ide "prirodno". Njega je strah i mislim da mu je neugodno zbog bebaca  :Very Happy: 
Tako da nista,jos cu ja pokusat oko njega, ali nije da sam bas nesto gipka!!!! Ma razumjete vi mene!

A htjela sam jos reci da sam od sinoc primjetila kao neko bockanje dole, kao da moram dobit, najvise kasd mjenjam polozaj u krevetu ili kad se pokusavam dignut. Neznam dali je to neka priprema ili sta vec. Malac se mrda,ali nije da me on to sticne,nego kao da imam neke iglice...ma neznam dali sam dobro opisala. Malo sam se prepala da bi mogli bit neki pocetni trudovi, ali necu ja jos ...cekam Bluebellu,ona je prije....bas sam nestrpljiva da cujem kako je danas prosla

----------


## Bluebella

evo me sa pregleda, napokon ga obavili. 
došli u rodilište, a tamo kaos, trudnica more, dva tate sjede u bolničkoj oblekici u panici (tko zna šta se zakompliciralo).... ajme, moj dragi ih samo gledao i mislio se "joj tak ću i ja".
uglavnom, napravili ctg, amnioskopiju koja me bolila da sam sve zvjezde oko sebe pobrojala.... nema baš nekog razgovora sa dr. nema mjerenja bebe ništa  :Undecided: 
moj mali miš ima puno crne kose  :Smile:  i baš se vrtio non stop i na ctg-u i na pregledu. 
otvorena jedan prst i plodna voda blago mliječne boje. 
slijedeća kontrola u petak, ako malac do tada ne poželi van, a to je vrlo vjerojatno kako veli dr.

joj baš mi se neide roditi, nadam se da će se emocije malo smiriti.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Butterfly a ništa onda ti preostaje pilates lopta, a da je to imalo opasno ne bi je imali tamo u predrađaoni, kažem meni je sad žao što nisam to i doma malo upotrebljavala izbjegla bi možda onu torturu u bolnici, nemože ti škoditi ako si u terminu i da sutra rodiš dijetetu neće biti ništa, a što se ove druge akcije tiče nama je to i MPO dr. preporučio ali nismo stigli pošto mi je puko vodenjak dan i pol nakon pregleda ( ja sam mislila kako još imamo vremena jer je ostalo kao tjedan dana do termina)

----------


## butterfly101

Hvala mimi, joj mene sve neka panika danas nakon tog probadanja. 

Bbella i ja sam u petak na kontroli . Ti si barem prst otvorena, a ja neznam niti ako se moji mali spustio. Nema ne previse razgovora sa bolnickim dr.  Znam da ti se ne ide jos rodit, razumjem te! 

Ja nam zelim trudove koji pocinju kod kuce... nebi htjela inducirani porod!!!

----------


## maca papucarica

Bluebella, zasto su ti vec radili amnioskopiju, jesi ikakvo objasnjenje dobila?

Btw, i tebi i ostalim terminusicama zelim porod kao onaj Milasove  :Grin:

----------


## frka

to sam i ja htjela pitati...

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella, zasto su ti vec radili amnioskopiju, jesi ikakvo objasnjenje dobila?


nisam ni pitala, mislila sam da je to standardna procedura. 
iako sad mi nešto zvoni u glavi da sam negdje pročitala da se to radi iza 40tt.. nisam ziher.

možda zato što je mali jako nisko i što sam otvorena? ili zato što sam rekla da često osjetim menstrualne bolove i da mi se trbuh stvrdne  :neznam: 
znam da će i na idućem pregledu raditi opet... i već sad me panika hvata od tog pregleda jer me još uvijek boli i lagano krvarim.

----------


## corinaII

Ma dali se smije skidati madež u trudnoći, imam jedan veliki ispod lijeve dojke i full me zna svrbiti i zatezati pogotovo kada nosim grudnjak onda ga osjećam . ?

----------


## anddu

Bbella meni su je radili tek na dan termina i onda svako drugi dan. Ne vidim potrebu ranije a i ja sam imala pmsovske bolove i lazne tudove i to dva puta. Jednm toliko jake dva tjedna ranije da sam bila uvjerena kako je to to. Ali nije bilo. Prva amnio me jw boljela ko vrag i isto sam krvarila jer sam bila uloziva za prst usko. Druga je prosla bez problema a trtarila sam da ce opet boljeti no nije jer me s prvom ocito 'prosirio'. Pilate lopta je zakon. Mene je spasila u predradaoni, samo sam na njoj bila. Krevet me do radaone nije vidio

----------


## Ginger

Mislim da oko amnioskopije svaki dr vodi svoju politiku
U prvoj trudnoci su mi je radili na 37+6, bila sam jedva nesto otvorena - nije bolilo nista, malo sam krvarila, nista strasno, doktor je bio divan
Al tu noc mi je puko vodenjak i zavrsila sam na carskom par dana ranije od planiranog
U drugoj trudnoci amnioskopiju su mi radili na 38+6, isto jedva nesto otvorena, bolilo je uzasno, krvarila sam grozno, cijeli dan sam prelezala u bolovima
Tocno 12 sati kasnije krenuli su trudovi
Ali ovaj put amnioskopiju mi je radila mesarka i zato je bilo uzasno, suze su mi curile cijelo vrijeme pregleda, sestra me drzala za ruku i tjesila...
Kod mene to ocito potice porod pa cu ovaj put probati da mi je rade sto kasnije

Bbella, drzim palceve za jedan "milasova porod "
I ako docekas jos jednu amnioskopiji, nije nuzno da ce boliti

----------


## linalena

samo da vas sve pusnem u ovaj magloviti nedjeljnji dan
držte se

BB sada ne znam dal da vibram da krene ili ne, ha?

----------


## Vrci

Jutro svima, ja vam za svoj super zdrav doručak  :Laughing:  nudim vanili kiflice i londonere  :Smile: 

Srećom još nemam problema sa spavanjem, jednom kad zaspim mogu dugo spavati. Evo digla se prije 15ak minuta. Nek tako i ostane

Kako su naše finalistice?

----------


## snupi

jutro, ja posrkača cappucino i pelmez od jagode pa i nudim vama kome  pase! Stvarmo kak su nam curke,  danas je  u vzi  djecji sajam  pa odem u skitnju!

----------


## Ginger

Jutro!

Snupi, di je sajam
Vrci i ja imam slican dorucak, jucer sam uzivala pekuci svoje keksice, vec imam 4 vrste (od jednih cak cetiri smjese zbog mm-a)

----------


## Vrci

Znači nisam jedina koja uživa u slatkome ujutro  :Smile:  Meni su se baš jele vanili kiflice, pa je mama napravila. Londonere je radila tek tako da imamo još nešto  :Smile: 
A glupo mi imati neki konkretniji doručak, kad je u 12 već ručak...

----------


## Muma

Jutro dame.
Ja sam se probudila 4.45, pa zaspala. Pa zatim buđenje u 8.15, malo se okretala u krevetu i zanemarivala dijete u buši koje se samo igralo (nemajka  :Embarassed: ), odvučem se do kupaone i vidim da je odjednom 9.40.  :Shock:  A kud je nestalo čitavih sat vremena? Rekla bih da nas dvoje nemamo problem sa spavanjem...
Ja vibram da kod *Bluebelle* krene...znam da su joj ovo sad nerealni strahovi finisha...ona nam je odavno spremna  :Grin: 
Ja sam toliko bez energije da se stvarno pitam jel to normalno. Max 15 minuta stajanja i već me boli buša i moram iste sekunde leći, pa mi treba par minuta da bol prođe. Nakon tuširanja toliko sam iscrpljena i žedna ko da sam prala prozore čitav dan. Ne znam kak ću ja na preglede u trudničku ambulantu jer mi frendica redovito čeka po nekoliko sati.  :Nope:  Još se nadam da dio tih problema leži i u mojem strahu da slučajno nešto ne krene ranije.
Kod mene friško kuhan cappuccino uz TV, a mužić u kuhinji  :Cool:

----------


## butterfly101

Jutro curke, 
uzimam sve sta je slatko i jedan kapucino molim....mljac

Evo ja sam budna svaku noc,kad mi misli pocnu lutat radjaonom nikako vise ne mogu zaspat, ali ja sam hrabra,ne bojim se  :Laughing: 
Sad jos i ta amnioskopija, ma zasto to rade,sta svima? Sad vise ne cekam sa nestrpljenjem petak da idem na pregled. Sutra idem kupit loptu za pilates i necu silazit s nje...  :scared:  , zna netko ako se prodaju u ljekarnama?

----------


## Bluebella

evo i mene uz ness  :Smile:  malo bolje raspoložena nego jučer. hormoni me šoraju samo tako. 
jučer mi dragi rekao kak mu je fascinantno koliko se tijelo žene promjeni i prilagodi tom malom biću, a ja u suze. jedva me utješio da prestanem plakati.
bome noćas kontrakcije i to kakve, bolile ko sam vrag, al nepravilne pa sam zaspala kad su se prorijedile. vjerujem da je to zbog amnioskopije zbog koje još uvijek krvarim  :Evil or Very Mad: 

*lina*... ni sama nisam sigurna dali želim što prije ili što kasnije. možda bolje što prije, ionako to moram obaviti, al ako je što prije nek bude prije slijedećeg petka jer se užasavam novog pregleda.

*leptirice* možda tebi neće raditi amnioskopiju, pogotovo ako si zatvorena, a možda te ni ne bude bolilo. čitala sam malo po forumima i nemaju sve cure neugodna iskustva.
meni je iskreno bila gora od punkcije bez anestezije i jučer me cijeli dan baš bolilo.

----------


## frka

ma kad bez veze forsiraju s tim - kakva amnioskopija kad još nisi prešišala termin? vani se ni tad ne radi - smatra se zastrajelom metodom i samo se ctg-om i uzv-om prati stanje bebe. ajd nek krene prije petka da ne moraš ponovo kroz to ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Jutro curke, 
> uzimam sve sta je slatko i jedan kapucino molim....mljac
> 
> Evo ja sam budna svaku noc,kad mi misli pocnu lutat radjaonom nikako vise ne mogu zaspat, ali ja sam hrabra,ne bojim se 
> Sad jos i ta amnioskopija, ma zasto to rade,sta svima? Sad vise ne cekam sa nestrpljenjem petak da idem na pregled. Sutra idem kupit loptu za pilates i necu silazit s nje...  , zna netko ako se prodaju u ljekarnama?


Šta ideš u Ri na pregled ili? Tamo ti neće raditi dok ne prešišaš termin a možda ni tad

----------


## sybylle

Dva dana nisam stigla na komp i bome sam imala puuuno gradiva za nadonaditi na forumu  :Smile: 
Linalena, bravo za super zornu tablicu. Nije mi bilo jasno koliko su nam B&B blizu terminu dok ti to nisi lijepo istaknula. 
Cure, držim fige! Nek krene nenadano, ide brzo i prođe čim bezbolnije. Iako će biti čudno kad rodite-čovjek se baš navikne da su isti ljudi na forumu  :Smile: 
Ja sam jučer bila na izletu u Vž i sa sestrom hodala po dućanima. Počastile smo se i ručkom u McD. Njam-njam nezdravo  :Grin:  Jedino me nabavka stvari za bebe još može motivirati da toliko hodam, dok mi noge i leđa ne otkažu. Kad sam došla doma, sve sam razastrla po krevetu i promatrala s nevjericom da su te male benkice, dekice, ručnici za MOJE BEBE.
Nakon toga sam se stopila s krevetom i nisam se dizala (osim na wc i po hranu  :Smile:  ) do 11 jutros. 
Usput sam pogledala i ovaj jako dirljiv video-upozoravam samo da me, naravno, rasplakao http://www.magazin.ba/featured/od-68...ina-29952.html

----------


## butterfly101

*MIMI* ne u ri, idem u pu.

*corina* koliko znam madezi u trudnoći promjene pigmentaciju, a što se tiče skidanja nemam iskustva.Ja sam bila taman prije trudnoće na pregledu, savjetovali su mi skidanje jednog na lijevoj dojci, ali uz napomenu da nije hitno. odlučila sam pričekat da rodim, pa ču onda ići na jedan pregled prije slijedeće sezone. Možda da odes kod dermatologice na pregled, pa da ona ustanovi ako je hitno da se skida odmah. 

*sybylle* znam da je to bas gušt i nista nas nemože spriječit da uživamo u kupnji za svoje bebice, pa niti natečene noge,bolovi u ledjima, napetost u trbuhu....i na kraju kontrakcije. Drago mi je da si uživala i počastila se finim nezdravim ručkom , to bi i ja  :Razz:

----------


## corinaII

Sybille zavidim ti na McD mi ga u Zadru još nemamo  :Evil or Very Mad:  

A za madež vidit ču sada ovaj tjedan sa svojim ginekologom i sa doktorom na dane mi full smeta i osjetim ga, čini mi se da mi je u trudnoći narastao još veči pa me stalno zateže pogotovo kada imam grudnjak na sebi. A ako ne skinit ću ga kada rodim.

----------


## corinaII

Butterfly mislim da ti lopti za pilates ima u Intersporta ili Hervisa.

----------


## corinaII

Evo baš mi bila susjeda koja je rodila prije misec dana i tak nas dvije pričamo i ja se hvalim kako sam kupila Chicco uloške za bolnicu. I pita ona mene a di ti je još Vir. A ja ma što će mi Vir vidi ove kako su veliki ma dosta je to. Kaže ona meni je ali će ti trebati još neče  ti to biti dosta- tako da sutra idem kupiti još dva paketa Vira  :Grin:  pa neka ima.

----------


## sybylle

> Sybille zavidim ti na McD mi ga u Zadru još nemamo


Nemamo ga ni mi u Kc, pa sam iskoristila izlet u Vž. Tko bi rekao da ga ni u Zadru nema?!!

Pilates lopti ima i u Pevecu.

----------


## željkica

kako sam ja danas krepana leđa i noge me bole,a stopala ko da sam cijelu noć plesala a valjda ću sutra bit bolje!

*corina* mojoj prijateljici je jedan paket bio sasvim dovoljan vidit ćeš kako ti bude pa ti lako kupe.

----------


## Muma

Meni će loptu proslijediti prijateljica. Nadam se da je čarobna i da će mi proslijediti i njenih 8cm otvorenosti u roku 2 sata  :Rolling Eyes: 
Iako živim u Vž-u, bila sam jedan jedini put u McDonaldsu. Ne volim baš taj junk.  :neznam:  Prije ću do Mlinara po neko pecivo ili burek  :Mljac: 
Tipična nedjelja ovdje  :Raspa:

----------


## željkica

burek mmmmmmmmmm baš sam gladna!muma šta mi radiš! :Smile:

----------


## sybylle

> Prije ću do Mlinara po neko pecivo ili burek 
> :


Volim ja i to  :Grin:

----------


## butterfly101

> *corina* mojoj prijateljici je jedan paket bio sasvim dovoljan vidit ćeš kako ti bude pa ti lako kupe.



možda da stvarno ne kupuješ u naprijed toliko,poslije lako pošalješ muža. Moja frendica je iz chicco paketa iskoristila samo jedan uložak, nije baš krvarila pa je koristila vir.

McDonalds nemamo ni mi, pa kad idem u Kopar ili u Rijeku to nam je glavna stanica!!!

----------


## željkica

ima li tko sutra pregled osim mene? mene već sad trta šta će mi reć,zamisli da mi kaže otvorena si..........uf evo me drob zabolia odma!

----------


## corinaII

A mislim se onda da kupim jedan paket da imam doma jer poslati muža po nešto a da kupi a nezna kako  izgleda e to bi bio šou. Kako se snaći u moru uložaka jednom muškom. A nemam nikog tko bi mi mogao iskočiti umisto njega tako da ga već upoznajem sa djecijim stvarčicama di se nalaze u dm-a i Mullera i koje pelene idu za kada tako da zna kupiti kada ga pošaljem.


Željkice samo hrabro  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Burek tko je spomenuo burek uuuuu sutra ću ujutro po jedan burek  :Smile:   :Smile:  
Ajme kako će vaga skakati prekosutra na pregledu. Ma bas me brige  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

burek  :Mljac:  kad se samo sjetim početka trudnoće i ogromne želje za burekom ..... mogla bi sad pred kraj se malo prisjetiti tog okusa .. burek sa sirom i čokoladno mlijeko  :Laughing:  moja naj kombinacija .... osim ako noćas ne završim u rodilištu, s obzirom da me već dva sata lijepo kontrakcije šarafe... vidjet ćemo dali će potrajati.

p.s. ja spakirala jedan paket chicco uložaka i dva paketa vir 80 i jedan paket allways night... štreber  :Grin:

----------


## Muma

I mm će sutra ujutro po burekiće  :Very Happy: 
*željkica* mislim da si samo ti sutra na pregledu...samo smireno  :Taps:  Ja sam u utorak.
*corinaII* mm je kupovao SVU kozmetiku za mene i bebu...u svakom je dućanu pokupio jednu prodavačicu pod ruku i gurnuo joj popis  :Grin:  weleda ulje za međicu, chicco ulošci, jastučići za dojenje...  :Laughing:

----------


## corinaII

Znači sutra ujutro kolektivno jedemo burek  :njam:

----------


## corinaII

Blubella samo hrabro   :Yes:

----------


## željkica

hrabrost mi je drugo ime! :Laughing:

----------


## snupi

moze ali onaj da ti se mast cijedi niz bradu! :Very Happy:

----------


## đurđa76

bluebella,samo hrabro kao i do sada,bit će to super noćas ili za koji dan
corina rade li u Zadru i dalje za trudnice na transfuziji pon i čet ili samo četvrtkom?
a kad smo kod mcdonaldsa ja sam u prvoj trudnoći bila baš luda i obavezno bi kad smo išli u zg bez obzira koliko sita bila išli još po putni mcchicken(to jedino pojedem kod njih )i krumpiriće,a valjda će i u zd jednom otvoriti

----------


## corinaII

Đurđa je ponediljkom i četvrtom ti je jos uvik za trudnice ali prije 2 tjedna kad sam išla piše na vratima da nemaju valjda neki reagens za te pretrage pa da ih se triba nazvati prije. 



Snupi i ti sa nama napadaš burek ujutro  :Smile:

----------


## sybylle

Ja sam sutra na pregledu, ali tek u 5 popodne.

*BB*, držim fige! Da nas iznenadiš sutra u jutro  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

Zeljkice i sybylle sretno sutra, zasladite si jutro omasnim burekom...mmmm

Bbella ako ides nocas za bolnicu javi, nemoj cekat jutro da nas obavijestis... joj, vec znam svako pisanje u toku noci virkat cu dali ima novosti od tebe...budi hrabra ako ides

----------


## Bluebella

ne moraš virkati, odmah ti mogu reći da ništa.... prošlo sve! ostala samo bol u leđima.

jedem burek s vama ujutro  :Very Happy:  jedva čekam ... već mi miriši  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

naravno Corina!! :Smile:

----------


## snupi

BB i leptirko mislimo na vas!! :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Burekday  :Grin:

----------


## butterfly101

> ne moraš virkati, odmah ti mogu reći da ništa.... prošlo sve! ostala samo bol u leđima.
> 
> jedem burek s vama ujutro  jedva čekam ... već mi miriši



Ja sam dosla zavirit, a kad ono mir i tisina... 
Vidimo se onda kad cure posluze bureke!!!  :Wink:

----------


## linalena

ha ha o čem trudnice neg o jelu
nas u 3 probudila poruka od mm sestrične da je rodila  (a onda se i moj malac rasplesao u znak dobrodošlice sestrčne) i ja evo u znak suosjećanja pijem čašu mlijeka i čokolasti keks hmmm da ne lažem čokolaste KEKSE

bila na Sajmu i kupili košaru za kolica, NARANČASTU  :Laughing:  i elastičnu maramu PLAVU. Isprobavala maramu s njihjovom bebom i odlično mi je to, pa sam uvalila tu bebu mužu e odvalili smo se od smijeha, nije znao kaj bi, kak da primi, koliko je velka beba, koliko je teška, sav se prenerazio. Onda smo bili na ručku u Plješivici, i ja naravno naručila zelje i krvavice, i na pol jela skužim ajme a ja sutra na vaganje :škartoc: . Onda sam svečano objavila da više ne jedem taj dan, i naravno kada je pala noć da sam se sjetila da ček ja rekla da ne jedem po danu znači mogu sad. 

Meni je pregled tek u pol 7 navečer a poslije kod moje mame na kolače i kavicu jer mi je imendan a prvo ujutro na VV za štitnjaču

i tak ima koga budnog a da nije u trudovima????

----------


## linalena

niš ajde Kate spavat, do 7 ima još noći

----------


## lberc

jutro!
Linalena,sretan imendan!
cure na pregledima,sretno!
joj,mene tak muči nesanica,užas,a ne spavam po danu,neki put baš kad mi se spava legnem na pol sata,još me i to pod rebrom boli,nikak da prođe,ovu noć sam se digla stavljat hladne obloge i sad sam stavila,možda konačno prođe.

----------


## tigrical

Jutro svima. Samo sam uspjela pročitati...bla, bla, burek...burek, burek...bla, bla! I sad idem u pekaru!

----------


## Ginger

Ooooo burek party  :Laughing: 

Bbella, ti se opako pripremas  :Smile: 
E, uzmi i jedne carape za radjaonu, meni je bilo hladno za stopala i spasile su me

corina, mozda ce ti trebati jos ulozaka, a mozda i ne...zapisi muzu kak se zovu pa neka donese potrebi
ja sam, recimo, svaki put potrosila 10-15 paketa onih vir, tj. lola lady + ispod one ogromne libresse za noc
stavila sam taj jedan nepropusni i dva-tri ova od vate...
ja sam dosta krvarila, a tko zna kako ces ti...

meni jucer bas super dan, mazil se s djecicom, fino papali, pa se muz i ja malo podruzili  :Grin:  , navecer bila u kazalistu pa na domjenku....ma milina
zato sad slijedi pospremanje...

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure i uzivajte u bureku
a ja cu na dijetu samo tost i caj posto sam bila toliko pametna pa popila hladan jogurt pa sad proljev me stigao
znaci danas cekamo preglede drzim :fige:  da sve budu dobre vijesti.

----------


## butterfly101

Jutro, keksici,tost, a di su bureci ? 

Ja se pro budila gladna ko pas, kruli ko ludio, spremna sam za party!

Lina sretan imendan!
Bbella situacija?

----------


## Muma

Jutarce!!!
Otvaram bureeeeek partyyyy! *Ginger* pridruži nam se, odjuri preko ceste. Moj burek već grije bušu...ogromni sa sirom... :Very Happy:  Puknut ću ali se isplatilo  :Laughing:  Još me muči i zatvor zadnjih dana. Ovo sigurno neće potaknuti probavu, ali sveki šalje sarmu za ručak, pa tko zna. Hvala Bogu da ja ne moram paziti na kile, mislim da bude gin jako zadovoljna sutra!  :rock: 
Sretno na pregledima cure! 
*Bluebella* baš mi je drago da se priključuješ partyju a ne tiskaš još. Pa moraš završiti trudnoću sa stilom  :kokice: 
Mene su noćas probudili neki čudni bolovi u donjem djelu trbuha koje sam ignorirala, ali su me probudili i u pola 7 pa je bilo napeto. Prestalo je...nadam se da je do probave  :Unsure:

----------


## Vrci

Jutro  :Smile: 
Kod mene nema bureka, nego pecivo i pašteta...to mi taaako paše  :Grin: 
Ja sam noćas užasno spavala, budila se u 2, pa u 3, pa sam od 6 budna da nisam više zaspala... mogu se ja namjestiti, to nije problem. Ne znam što bilo, neki ludi snovi i jednostavno takva noć
U pol 7 dizanje pa vađenje krvi (senzibilizacija). Išla sam privatno, ne da mi se zezati s Petrovom... I sad odmor, popodne spavanje

----------


## jejja

Netko spomenuo burek? Ja sam mislila da ga samo ja tamanim i staalno bi ga jela... Iberc razumijem te oko neispavanosti, isto mi je, nikako zaspat, pa i kad zaspem imam uzasno lagan san i svaki zvuk me budi..jutros se probudila u 5 i nema sanse spavat,kruli u trbuhu morala sam bar jabuku pojest.. 
Kupila sam od dm-a neki maslac protiv strija jel koristio tko to? To mi jedna frendica preporucila a sve si mislim mozda sam i ulje trebala kupit oa sve skupa trackat

----------


## željkica

jutro,ja prespavala svoj burek a vanka tako zahladilo prava zima stigla bure puše i ko će da me grije nemam burek za dobru podlogu a nemam ni bundu ništa nemogu zakopčat a nije baš da mi se kupuje za ovo još malo dana ,siroće malo  :Laughing: 

muma i ja imam danas sarme isto sveki poslala!

----------


## snupi

Linus sretan ti imendan!  Ako se ne varam!!Posto nosiš ime moje ljepotice iz trbuha saljem ti jednu  veliku pusu!!

----------


## Bluebella

evo i mene.... u komadu još uvijek.
pojave se kontrakcije ali i nestanu.. baš me zeza ovaj mali dječak  :Smile: 

sretno curama na pregledima danas  :Very Happy:  čekamo izvještaje..

*jejja*.... ja koristim taj maslac (Palmers) i super mi je. od 30tt ga preko dana više puta stavim (ako sam doma) a pred spavanje bademovo ulje. ne moraš kupovati i njihovo ulje, puno je skuplje od bademovog ulja a nema potrebe, bademovo je just fine  :Wink:

----------


## corinaII

Dobro jutro drage moje. Lina sretan imendan i kako kaže ona stara : sveta Kata snijeg za vrata  :Smile:  Rekao bi naš Milan Sijerković (  obožavam tog čovika  :Smile:  ).

Blubella drži se nam se još malo, jedva čekam da otvoriš zimsku  sezonu pa da nam forum  poskakuje od čestitanja i sreće.

Željkice i meni su sve jakne male, ništa ne mogu zakopčati ajme meni sutra na pregled ima da vaga skaće...ma brige me... ja ču sigurno  do kraja trudnoće imati +20kg.

A burek e tako mi je bio ukusan i bez problema sam pojela cijeli.

----------


## sybylle

Izgleda da je Milan u pravu-kod nas prije par minuta počeo padati prvi ovogodišnji snijeg  :Very Happy:  Sad dok ne moram putovati na posao, to mi je baš super.
Od mog bureka, jutros ipak ništa. Probudila sam se u 5, u 6 pojela par štrukli pa onda oko 7 opet zaspala. Sad su na redu bili banana i naranča, pa par napolitanki (najbolji keksi na svijetu  :Mljac: ). Što li će biti sljedeće, još do ručka? I što će reći vaga popodne?  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Ja kombiniram zimsku jaknu do koljena, raskopčanu, i onda neki debeeeeli šal ispred po buši  :Rolling Eyes:  mislim, koliko izlazim van...samo na pregled...nema šanse da kupujem nešto drugo.
Zaboraviiiiih, *linalena* sretan imendan! A i *snupi* - sretan imendan tvojoj smješkici!
Jučer me MM pitao za te vilenjake koji će se roditi u 12.mj - kak će se zvati...pa curke jeste odlučile?! Nećete valjda ko moja frendica pregovarati s mužićem u rađaoni  :Cool: 
*željkica* nek nas hrane, jel tak? Sveki me hrani da skrati sinu ponekad muke oko ručka, a mama pak me zove svaki ibogi dan  :facepalm:  A ja od početka trudnoće pričam kak ne želim da znaju kad ću biti u rađaoni. Ne znam kak ću to izbjeći. Mislim da ću ja nju nazvati između 2 truda da je se riješim za taj dan i onda u bolnicu.  :Rolling Eyes: 
Ajme sve ste me razočarale! Nitko nije bio na partiju jutros!  :Mad:

----------


## željkica

ajme ja ću vrištat,taman ušla u kadu da počnem s pripremama za popodne kad ono nema vode!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i neće doć do 17 h a meni pregled u 16 i 30!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cupakosu:

----------


## frka

MM je *nakon poroda* rekao da, koliko god ćemo djece imati, svima im slobodno ja mogu odabrati imena  :lool:

----------


## Bluebella

> ajme ja ću vrištat,taman ušla u kadu da počnem s pripremama za popodne kad ono nema vode!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i neće doć do 17 h a meni pregled u 16 i 30!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL... to se meni jednom desilo. od tada uvijek dan ranije napravim sve pripreme.

Lina.. sretan ti imendan  :pivo:

----------


## corinaII

Muma draga ja sam smazala svoj burek jutros  :Grin:

----------


## corinaII

A željkice moja ti bez vode  :drama:

----------


## Bluebella

> Muma draga ja sam smazala svoj burek jutros


i ja  :njam:

----------


## sybylle

A jooooooooj Željkice.... :Shock:  Ja se isto nisam unaprijed uredila, "čuvala" sam se za danas...Bome ne znam što bi da nestane vode. Valjda išla k sestri pod tuš (samo što ona živi 25km od mene). Imaš ti kakvu opciju?

----------


## đurđa76

> jutro,ja prespavala svoj burek a vanka tako zahladilo prava zima stigla bure puše i ko će da me grije nemam burek za dobru podlogu a nemam ni bundu ništa nemogu zakopčat a nije baš da mi se kupuje za ovo još malo dana ,siroće malo 
> 
> muma i ja imam danas sarme isto sveki poslala!


izgleda da je danas dan sarma od svekrva(ja to u mom slučaju moram zapisat datum)
obavila jutros ogtt,još mi je ružno u ustima od onog šećera,ali preživjela sam

----------


## željkica

> A jooooooooj Željkice.... Ja se isto nisam unaprijed uredila, "čuvala" sam se za danas...Bome ne znam što bi da nestane vode. Valjda išla k sestri pod tuš (samo što ona živi 25km od mene). Imaš ti kakvu opciju?


šetam po kući i smijem se sama sa sobom,imam hvala bogu idem kod mame pa se javim popodne.

----------


## željkica

a nemogu ni pire krumpir napravit a svekine sarme čekaju  :Laughing:

----------


## butterfly101

aaaa joj željkice, ovoje bas ludo! meni je  jednom nestalo vode a taman se napjenila, kosa puna šampona, pa je moji muž zvao vodovod i ---- sve po spisku, ja se digla u 6.00 da se sredim jer sam u 8 imala pregled,a kad ovi u vodovodu pojma nisu imali da se nesto radi...

----------


## Bluebella

> aaaa joj željkice, ovoje bas ludo! meni je  jednom nestalo vode a taman se napjenila, kosa puna šampona, pa je moji muž zvao vodovod i ---- sve po spisku, ja se digla u 6.00 da se sredim jer sam u 8 imala pregled,a kad ovi u vodovodu pojma nisu imali da se nesto radi...


i kak si riješila šampon sa kose  :Laughing: ?

p.s. dali imaš kontrakcije? dali ti je težak trbuh? mene dosta boli lijeva strana trbuha, tu si je frajer leđa smjestio i kad spavam na lijevom boku sva težina padne na tu strane pa me boli ujutro. ne pomaže ni što mali jastuk podmetnem ispod...

----------


## tina29

*Linalena* sretan imendan!  :Kiss: 
svima sretno na pregledima i danas i sutra i nadalje!!! *željkice* čekamo tvoje izvješče  :Kiss: 
*Bbella* sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile:

----------


## linalena

cure kako ćete organizirati kupanje i presvlačenje bebica?
Jel ćete ih kupati u kadici na kuhinjskom stolu ili u kupaonskom lavabou?
oćete ih presvlačiti još u kupaoni odmah uz kadicu ili nositi u ručniku na krevet

Zapravo ne znam nakraju kaj bi s time - dal kupiti komodu s kadicom i prematalicom -tu je kadica najčešće dosta mala i kaj beba se kupa unutra koji mjesec jer onda tako i tak počne brčkat
-dal kupiti veću kadicu i za početak onaj anatomski uložak, pa kada bebo poraste kupati ga u toj kadici u kadi
-dal bebicu navikavati na tuširanje

----------


## frka

iz iskustva, kadica iz komode je za drek jer je stvarno koristiš kratko. možeš kupiti veću kadicu, ali ni anatomski uložak ti ne treba jer ionako bebu kupaš u par milimetara vode i na kratko - zapravo ih samo ispireš čistom vodom s eventualno mrvu maslinjaka. na početku je lavabo stvarno dovoljan, a period između lavaboa i prave kade zanemariv (mada je meni bilo draže da ima svoju kadicu do oko godine dana - nekako sam bila paranoična oko naših bakterija u kadi, a baš ne bih čistila jakim sredstvima pa onda bebu u to. al to su moje paranoje zbog dijagnoze).

----------


## Bluebella

> cure kako ćete organizirati kupanje i presvlačenje bebica?
> Jel ćete ih kupati u kadici na kuhinjskom stolu ili u kupaonskom lavabou?
> oćete ih presvlačiti još u kupaoni odmah uz kadicu ili nositi u ručniku na krevet
> 
> Zapravo ne znam nakraju kaj bi s time - dal kupiti komodu s kadicom i prematalicom -tu je kadica najčešće dosta mala i kaj beba se kupa unutra koji mjesec jer onda tako i tak počne brčkat
> -dal kupiti veću kadicu i za početak onaj anatomski uložak, pa kada bebo poraste kupati ga u toj kadici u kadi
> -dal bebicu navikavati na tuširanje


moj izbor je sklopiva kadica sa nastavkom za novorođenče. 
a gdje ću ga kupati još ne znam... možda prvih par kupanja u dnevnom boravku na malom stolu ili u kupatilu na perilici... vidjet ću kak mi bude zgodno. mogu i na pod staviti kadicu i sjesti...ovisno koliko će mali voljeti kupanje.

komoda sa kadicom mi se čini ne praktična i zato ju nisam kupovala.

----------


## Muma

*linalena* imaš ovdje diskusiju pa pročitaj http://forum.roda.hr/archive/index.php/t-81968.html

Ja sam odlučila kupiti kadicu posebno i kupati bebu u njenoj sobici na nekom stolčiću, a možda stavim kadicu i na komodicu pa okupam bebu...velika je komoda.

----------


## butterfly101

> i kak si riješila šampon sa kose ?
> 
> p.s. dali imaš kontrakcije? dali ti je težak trbuh? mene dosta boli lijeva strana trbuha, tu si je frajer leđa smjestio i kad spavam na lijevom boku sva težina padne na tu strane pa me boli ujutro. ne pomaže ni što mali jastuk podmetnem ispod...


 uf,zamotala se u ručnik i čekala da dodje voda, javila dr. da moram kasnit, dok je mm sedam puta zvao i živčanio, ja sam baš bila zen. to je bilo na početku trudnoće pa sam bila u svom filmu.

kontrakcije imam povremeno, ako sam dosta aktivna onda. i ja spavam na lijevom boku a kad se moram okrenut sve me boli bas zbog njegove težine, valjda i on padne na bok. tako da najviše volim spavat na tri kušina, neki polusjedeći položaj. a stalno mi se čini da je sklupčan na desnoj strani jer se stalno tamo gura, kad se javlja uvijek je to desno, ako ne onda me zvekne nisko dolje u mjehur da mislim kako ću se u sekundi popiškit. 

šta vam je počeo u Zg padat snijeg???  :Very Happy: 
kod nas bura, ali sunce. ne idem van da me ne odnese  :Laughing:

----------


## butterfly101

*linalena* ja imam spremnu komodicu bez kadice, kao što su naše cure već rekle ono sve u jednom je dosta nepraktično.
za početak mislim kupati u kadici na kuhinjskom stolu, pa otić u sobu na komodicu dovršit prematanje i oblačenje. tako planiram,a vidjet ćemo kako će to bit u praksi!

----------


## Vrci

Mi ćemo kupiti za početak kadicu s prematalicom. Htjela bih bebu baš kupati u kupanici, da ne moram prejako grijati sobu i da ne močim laminat (eventualno, svašta se događa). Onda ću bebu odmah do kadice presvući. Poslije kad bude veća mislim da ćemo uzeti onaj uložak gdje beba leži, pa u našu kadu. Omotanog ću ga onda nositi na presvlačenje u sobu... valjda

Ne brinem o bakterijama u kadi, redovito čistim, koristimo ju samo mm i ja...

----------


## milasova8

Ja radim tocno onako kako je leptirica napisala..
U kadi na.kuhinjskom stolu i u rucniku ga odnesem.u sobu na prematalicu..
Misljenja sam da je bolje odmah kupit vecu najjednostavniju kadu..
Mi smo prvo kupili anatomsku pa ju isli mjenjat jer je skroz neprakticna

----------


## linalena

hvala vam cure, malo pomogne da se razbistre ideje
Mi imamo malu kupaonu a kako je grijanje preko toplane svuda je i prevruće. Tako da ću i ja mislim za početak kadicu nekih srednjih dimenzija pa poslije u veću u našu kadu ili odmah pod tuš

Gledam onu Tommy tub - kantu za kupanje bebe - fora mi je to ali meni je to samo dobra ideja, pa lijepo napuniti kantu s vodom i buć buć. I gledam tako neki demo za tu kantu i vide se bebe koje do prsiju skroz urone u vodu a pupak im još nije otpao!!!! Zaklaman je sa plavom kvačicom kakvu ja koristim za zatvaranje  vrečica sa začinima. Znaći moće pupak potpuno dok kod nas ne daj bože da ga smočiš

----------


## butterfly101

*linalena* ma dok ne padne pupak,bebe nesmiju u vodu. na reklama svašta prolazi.

neki dan mm bio dobre volje pa sam ga zamolila da mi očisti pečnicu. ja mu dajem uputstva, stojim nad njim i kontroliram, a on meni, ma pusti ti mene da ja to sredim,vidio sam na reklami...pošprica on sa onim prontom i samo prodje sa krpom....hahaha smjeha,  :Laughing: ma na reklami to ide samo tako...na kraju sam uključila pirolizu

----------


## lovekd

Butterfly,  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  bravo za tvog muža  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Cure u finalu,B&B,sretnooo...

----------


## Kikica1

Mozete bebu tusirati i dok pupak skroz ne otpadne, moja sveki je za to nakon 4 svoje djece i 6 unucadi bila ekspert. Bitno je samo necime pokriti pupcic da se ne smoci. Normalno da necete sad tocat djecu dve ure u kadi - mi smo ih stavljali u kadicu i onda ga iz vrca pomalo poljevali pa u rucnik. Uostalom, vidim da i kod nas u bolnici kad peru djecu pred mamama tutnu ih iznad sudopera i odvrnu vodu iz spine, nisam primjetila da se nesto pazi da se ne smoci neki dio. 
Meni je svojedobno sogica dala najbolji savjet - ne kupuj unutar komodi ni nis anatomsko jer to zacas prerastu, kupi korito  :Laughing:   Imam malo vecu kadicu ali nakon 6mj kad pocnu sjediti ja ih stavim u nasu kadu, samo na dno dam protukliznu podlogu. S prvim smo se zezali pa kadu nosali do stola u dnevnom, pa prazni u kupatilu...s drugim sam skuzila da mi je sudoper dovoljno velik i stabilan i da se kadica moze na njega sigurno postaviti a da ne sklizne tako da smo ga tamo kupali. Blizu je spina i odvod, visina je taman da meni ledja ne pate, ako prska bar ne poplavi cijeli stan - i svi zadovoljni.

----------


## Bluebella

curke koje ste rodile.. brzinsko pitanje... iz mene je ispalo nešto sluzavo puno smeđe krvi... jel to sluzni čep? kaj da radim?

----------


## Vrci

Ajme Bluebella koliko čitam, da to je čep

Stiže dečkić  :Smile:  Mislim da za sad ništa, čekaš da pukne vodenjak ili da počnu trudovi. Čep može ispadati danima...

----------


## kismet

> curke koje ste rodile.. brzinsko pitanje... iz mene je ispalo nešto sluzavo puno smeđe krvi... jel to sluzni čep? kaj da radim?


čekaj i budi u pripravi, meni je čep krenuo u utorak, a rodila sam u pet ujutro...Sretno i nek ti bude kao meni  :Klap:

----------


## sretna 1506

> curke koje ste rodile.. brzinsko pitanje... iz mene je ispalo nešto sluzavo puno smeđe krvi... jel to sluzni čep? kaj da radim?


Mislim da je,sačekaj  da vidiš hoće li krenuti trudovi,pa ideš roditi dječaka  :Very Happy: .Sretno,držim fige da sve prođe u redu.

----------


## linalena

bleubella jeeee krenulo je, duboko diši ufff to i za nas tu vrijedi
nije sada bilo poroda neko vrijeme pa smo željnji

baš sam nekako danas cendrava, mm išao posjetiti psa Reja pa me nazvao sav uplakan 
a ja samo o porodu i bebi razmišljam
Bleubella kada se sjetim one kavice, kada si ti stigla zrihtana u onim finim šuzicama, Mare trudna, ja u komi zbog one neke stvari s mužem i u pripremi za predzadnji postupak - ti se nakraju odlučila otići u prag i eto ga Max stiže. Samo što eto opet mi je teško zbog svih koje dijele s nama radost i brigu al još nisu iskusili čari trudnoće i majčinstva

----------


## butterfly101

joooj Bbella, stiže.... mene je strah za tebe, sva sam se naježila

budi hrabra,ja preuzimam tvoj strah i brigu....krenulo je  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Bluebella

> bleubella jeeee krenulo je, duboko diši ufff to i za nas tu vrijedi
> nije sada bilo poroda neko vrijeme pa smo željnji
> 
> baš sam nekako danas cendrava, mm išao posjetiti psa Reja pa me nazvao sav uplakan 
> a ja samo o porodu i bebi razmišljam
> Bleubella kada se sjetim one kavice, kada si ti stigla zrihtana u onim finim šuzicama, Mare trudna, ja u komi zbog one neke stvari s mužem i u pripremi za predzadnji postupak - ti se nakraju odlučila otići u prag i eto ga Max stiže. Samo što eto opet mi je teško zbog svih koje dijele s nama radost i brigu al još nisu iskusili čari trudnoće i majčinstva


veli doktor to je to... da čekam trudove ili da vodenjak pukne, otuširam se i polako u rodilište.. sad čekam  :Smile: 

Lina.. sjecam se te kave.... bila sam u pripremi za Prag ali sam šutila ko zalivena, nisam htjela reći da idem i sjećam se svega kao da je jučer bilo. Mare je imala mali okrugli trbušćić, ti si bila zbedirana, OKNP pokazivala neki svoj novi gadget  :Smile:  

joj baš sam sad uzbuđena, čekam da vidim šta dalje  :štrika:

----------


## corinaII

Blubella ja ću ti poslati puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek bude onako kako si si zamislila porod što bezbolnije  :Smile:  
Ajme jel nam to kreće zimski vlakić  :Smile:   :Smile:  
butterfly idemo ti si na redu  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*Bluebella*  :Very Happy:  uskoro ćeš se ti maziti s Maksićem! Sad odmaraj i odmaraj koliko možeš...samo polako...skupljaj energiju. I nemoj otići prije nego nam staviš update  :Bouncing:  da znamo vibrati...

----------


## frka

BB, hmmm, čep može ispasti danima, pa i tjednima prije poroda. i pliz, štikla lady, nemoj u bolnicu čim počnu trudovi. kad ležiš tamo na patologiji, neće ti ni pregledati dok nisu bar na 3 min. dok nisu na 5min bar sat vremena, nikako u bolnicu (nisu li vam to rekli na tečaju?). masa se prvorotki prepadne pa brže bolje odjure tamo, a zapravo si naprave medvjeđu uslugu.

----------


## butterfly101

> Blubella ja ću ti poslati puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek bude onako kako si si zamislila porod što bezbolnije  
> Ajme jel nam to kreće zimski vlakić   
> butterfly idemo ti si na redu



Joj, ja sam toliko uzbudjena zbog Bluebelle i stalno mislim na nju da je i mali moj podivljao! Jos bi se moglo desit da zbog tolikog uzbudjenja i meni nesto krene.... ali ja nisam jos spremna

----------


## Muma

*BB* samo još jedan podsjetnik...pošalji mužića da kupi ponovno sve one čokoladice koje si ispraznila iz torbe  :kokice:

----------


## Bluebella

*frka* rekli su nam da ne dolazimo prije nego budu na 5 min, u subotu mi je dr. rekla mogu doći kad budu između 10 i 5 min (zbog epiduralne).

*muma* već je nadoknađem gubitak iz torbe za bolnicu  :Grin:  

vidjet ćemo šta će se dalje dešavati, nema panike  :Smile:  mali se vrti po trbuhu ko lud..... 

*leptirice* možda se i kod tebe pokrene od uzbuđenja  :Very Happy:  spremna si ti, samo misliš da nisi  :Laughing:

----------


## jejja

Bluebella nek je sa srecom, nek prodje brzo i u redu cijeli porod.. frendica mi je nedavno rodila, sluzni joj tako dva dana malo curkao i puknuo vodenjak.. svaka cast na smirenosti, ja mislim da cu bit van sebe kad do toga dodje  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

Bluebella sretno!!!

frka, jaaako volem kad se javljas na ovoj temi jer su ti savjeti super!

----------


## Zima77

Lina sretan ti imendan ,bluebela držim fige za sto lakši i brzi porod,,, sretno

----------


## Ginger

Bbella samo polako  :Smile: 
Blizi se trenutak, al ne mora to biti tako skoro
Mojoj frendici ispao 10 dana prije nego su krenuli trudovi, a kazu da moze ispasti i 2-3 tjedna prije...
Sad odmaraj, papaj i skupljaj snagu
 :Kiss:

----------


## Kikica1

BBella  :Smile:  Nis, zivi normalno dalje. Cep je definitivno. Meni je svojedobno ispao nakon amnioskopije (cini mi se da se tu preklapamo u iskustvu), bila sam taj dan narucena za ctg i spomenula ginekologu u bolnici da mislim da sam izgubila cep. Rekao mi je da je ocito da se nesto sprema, obavio mi ctg i pustio me doma. Mislim da je to bio cetvrtak a rodila sam iduci utorak.

----------


## željkica

Bluebella sretno , ja sam uzbuđena ko da ja idem rodit!mojoj prijateljici je čep ispao 2 tjedna prije poroda.

evo ja sa pregleda bebać je procjenjen na 3500-3600 sve ok za 7 dana opet pregled.

----------


## tonkica

Bluebella sretno i neka ti porod bude brz i lagan.
Zeljkica bravo za velikog deckica, pravi frajer, još malo pa ćeš nam i ti, joj baš se veselim zbog sviju vas, skroz nam je napeto na temi  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

*želkice* bebać je stvarno frajerić i pol

*Bbella*  a sta ako voda pukne dok spavas, se osijeti to? 
Možda je pitanje glupo, ali svašta mi se mota po glavi, pogotovo jer znam da sam odma poslije tebe na redu  :Ups:

----------


## Bluebella

*željkice* bit će to mali bucko  :Yes: 

*butterfly*... već sam pitala ukoliko pukne vodenjak koliko vremena imam da dođem u bolnicu, dali moram odmah. pa mi je dr. rekla da ne moram paničiti, mogu se otuširati, nešto pojesti i laganini do rodilišta, al ne sad čekati da prođe tipa dan dva kao što neke žene rade.
tak da bilo da krenu prvo trudovi ili pukne vodenjak nema panike, polako se spremiti i krenuti.

----------


## butterfly101

pitala sam i ja na zadnjem pregledu,meni je rekla u roku sat i pol. 
Pa se pitam, sta ako spavam i neznam kad pukne?

----------


## Bluebella

> pitala sam i ja na zadnjem pregledu,meni je rekla u roku sat i pol. 
> Pa se pitam, sta ako spavam i neznam kad pukne?


ak kod mene bude takav scenarij opet ću isto, tuširanje, doručak i onda u bolnicu  :Smile:  mislim da je to malo pretjerano "u roku sat i pol".

----------


## Bluebella

e da... i moram se logirati na rodu prije nego krenem i javiti novosti  :Laughing:  bez toga ne idem  :Laughing:

----------


## milasova8

Meni je otisao cep 3 dana prije neg sam rodila..
Eto Bbella zelim ti porod poput mog :Smile:

----------


## sybylle

Došla doma s pregleda i vidim Bluebellin post od prije par sati i sve si mislim, pa žena sad već možda rađa-čisto sam bila razočarana dok sam vidjela da čep može otići i do dba tjedna prije  :Smile:  No, kad god da krene-sretno!!

Na pregledu sam ostala u totalnom šoku kad sam vidjela da sam u mjesec dana dobila 5kg  :Shock:  Imam dojam da mi samo trbuh raste i ne znam gdje je to sve otišlo. Sva sreća da nisam neka malecka inače. Uloživa sam pa sam dobila zabranu duljih (šoping) šetnji, recept za magnezij i još neke tablete (zaboravila sam kak se zovu-vidjet ću sutra dok ih dignem). Bebe su dobro i rastu-malac je oko 750g, a curka oko 850g, oboje na zadak. Dobila sam i uputnicu za uzv srca (mog) zbog blizanačke trudnoće. Ima netko iskustva s tim??

----------


## MajaPOP

Drage moje, samo da javim da cu upravo izmjeniti potpis, jer danas vidjesmo i cusmo jedno jako ❤️
Po kalendaru mi je 6+7, a UZ mjeri 5+2  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Sybille super za bebonje a znači i ti sada malo laganini. Ja nisam radila UZV srca ali sam na početku trudnoće morala kod interniste na pregled i EKG. Išla sam na Rebro i bila je predivna doktorica

I mi se vratili s pregleda, nismo imali UZV ali je drugo sve OK. Zatvorena, svi nalazi OK i konačno ne trebam nikaj raditi do sljedećeg pregleda 23.11. Jedino doktor kaže da zbog svih mojih dijagnoza počnem više mirovati, ležati koliko god osjetim i što više paziti. Dijeta i dalje, sada je ispalo da sam dobila pol kile u mjesec dana, ali ja bi rekla 2. Razgovarali o porodu i kaže da je oko 80% kod mene carski, da jedino ako stvar krene sama po sebi onda će se tako i nastaviti

----------


## bebi

> Drage moje, samo da javim da cu upravo izmjeniti potpis, jer danas vidjesmo i cusmo jedno jako ❤️
> Po kalendaru mi je 6+7, a UZ mjeri 5+2


bravo majo samo hrabro naprijed korak po korak
ja sam danas 9+2

----------


## butterfly101

Sybylle super za bebace...samo neka rastu lijepo

MajaPOP evo bas sam sretna da je sve ok. Cestitam za  :Heart:  i drago mi je da je briga bila uzalud. Zelim ti da sto prije pocnes uzivat u trudnoci!

Bbella tooo svakako moras javit, vidis da smo uglavnom sve tu i cekamo s tobom.  :Kiss:

----------


## MajaPOP

Hvala vam drage moje! <3
Bez bas vi sve bilo puno teze

----------


## butterfly101

> Hvala vam drage moje! <3
> Bez bas vi sve bilo puno teze


Inbox ti je pun

----------


## sybylle

> Drage moje, samo da javim da cu upravo izmjeniti potpis, jer danas vidjesmo i cusmo jedno jako ❤️
> Po kalendaru mi je 6+7, a UZ mjeri 5+2


Bravo za srčeko!  :Klap: 

Linalena, mi ćemo opet isti dan na pregled, 23.  :Smile:  Baš je dobro dok ne moraš na nikakve pretrage u međuvremenu. Odmaraj i uživaj! Uz ovaj snijeg vani, mislim da nas neće ni puno toga mamiti van (Osim božićnih sniženja možda  :Wink:  )

----------


## MajaPOP

> Inbox ti je pun


Vise nije  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

ulovio me išijas na ljevoj stani pa vise ležim nego sjedim! majo drago mi je za srceko , navijam i dalje da bude sve ok! Linus i sybylle  meni je prosli tjedan rađen anomaly scan i svi protoci i srceko nase bebekice su ok! Kaj se oterecujes sa kilama imas , dva srca ispod svojeg bitno da su ona ok i da napreduju, kile bude skidale kolektivno! Sto se tice kadica , ja sam kupila komodicu sa kadicom jer je bila po razumnoj cijeni a kadicu malo među sam dobila na poklon!! pa se budemo prilagođavali kaj nam bude bolje.Bbella za sto bezbolniji porod i sto tako i leptirici!

----------


## bugaboo

> pitala sam i ja na zadnjem pregledu,meni je rekla u roku sat i pol. 
> Pa se pitam, sta ako spavam i neznam kad pukne?


Ne brini skuzit ces ako pukne dok spavas. Mene je probudilo u 5.30h ujutro, odjednom mokra, a nisam se popiskila. Jos je to bilo na 37+4 pa nisam bas niti ocekivala. Na kraju moji trudovi nisu dosli par sati i rodila u 21.30h nakon 3 doze gela.

----------


## Bluebella

*Sybille* lijepo bebice napreduju... ne brini za kile, sa dvoje bebača brzo će se to istopiti  :Smile: 

*Lina*... lijepo miruj, budeš više vremena na forumu provodila.... tko je vidio skitati okolo  :Wink: 

meni ispao još jedan poveći komad čepa... kontrakcije došle i prošle.... čekam dalje  :Very Happy:  valjda ne budem morala dva tjedna još čekati.

----------


## tonkica

Sybylle bravo za bebice, i Linalena i tebi super da je sve u redu, malo više odmaraj.
MajaPOP bas mi je drago za srce junacko  :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

> Ja radim tocno onako kako je leptirica napisala..
> U kadi na.kuhinjskom stolu i u rucniku ga odnesem.u sobu na prematalicu..
> Misljenja sam da je bolje odmah kupit vecu najjednostavniju kadu..
> Mi smo prvo kupili anatomsku pa ju isli mjenjat jer je skroz neprakticna



i prvu i drugu curu kupali/mo u sobi, ugrijemo sobu na određenoj temp. 
na krevetu
na prematalici je malo operemo sa šamponom (ne svaki put šampon) i prenesemo u kadicu koja je na krevetu
do kadice je odmah ručnik, brzinski je operemo i obrišemo ručnikom i ponovo na suho na prematalicu  na oblačenje 
nekako smo se izverzirali .....ali to je sve dok ne počne pljuskanje i sjedenje, onda se selimo na pod na pločice, 
a mislim da će ova druga u naš kadu, a u njoj ćemo je kupati u njenoj kadi i mirni svi  :Smile: 

blubella sretno!!

----------


## butterfly101

Bugaboo hvala za odgovor, je bilo jako bolno ?

Bbella draga, spavas...sve miruje?

Lina pa vidis ti koliko je sati, di si?

Inace curke DOBRO JUTRO, sta imamo danas na meniju , tko ide na pregled?  :Wink:

----------


## bugaboo

> Bugaboo hvala za odgovor, je bilo jako bolno ?
> )


Pa ukupno gledajuci meni je od puknuca vodenjaka do izgona proslo 16 sati, ali samo 3 zadnja sata su me sibali trudovi i bilo je intenzivno. Bude to sve ok, kad god krene bit ce gotovo taj ili iduci dan kako god okrenes i sve se da pretrpiti za nase bebice. Nemoj unaprijed brinuti i strahovati, od toga nemas koristi. 
Svim trbusastim suborkama zelim mirne trudnoce te brz i sto laksi porod, kad ugledate te male struce sve se zaboravi :Smile:

----------


## lberc

MajaPoP,super za srčeko,vidiš da si se bez veze brinula (ko i ja).
Linalena,odlično da je sve u redu i da nemaš nikakvih pretraga,sad samo odmaranje
BB,želim ti da rodiš brzo i sa što manje bolova,ajme jedva čekam..
ja sam jedan dan gledala te kadice,tak su slatke sa onim medekima unutra,mi imamo samo tuš kabinu,a to nije baš prikladno za malu bebicu,sreća pa ak bu sve ok,bum rodila na +40,pa bum kadicu sa bebicom mogla stavit bilo kam.

----------


## Muma

Jutro....buđenje ali nema bureka...
*željkica*, *sybylle*, *linalena* bravo za bebače  :Klap:  sad laganica do idućeg pregleda!
*MajaPOP* e to su posebne vijesti! Drago mi je da je sve na kraju ispalo savršeno nakon početnih briga. I nemoj se više vraćati u te sfere...sad samo uživanje do kraja!
*Bluebella*  :Taps: 
Jesam se ono ja hvalila na sav glas kak super spavam?  :škartoc:  Noćas se mali i ja nikak dogovoriti kak ćemo spavati. Leđa i trbuh nisu u funkciji već dugo. Maleni ne voli desni bok - odmah se probudi i vrpolji, a na lijevi bok je izbacio svoju nogice i rukice i nisam mogla spavati na toj "grbi"...i tako smo se okretali pola noći ...
Mislim da samo ja imam danas pregled...tj večeras! Pa tko će dočekati i preživjeti do 19.20h?!  :drama:  I još su jučer frendicu hospitalizirali jer je njen mali miš premalen za tt  :drama:

----------


## linalena

*MajaPOP *  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za srčeko, joj kada se sjetim. 

*Bluebella * baš smo uzbuđene - ajmo oklade (iako mene kocka nikada nije išla) ja bi rekla da će se Max predstaviti  roditeljima 30-11 :Cool: 

*butterfly101* ja jedan dan mjesečarim a onda drugim čorim ko top :Laughing:  iako me još nisu ovako bolila križa i prepone ali je umor radio svoje

*Muma* ufff i  ti kasno popodnevni pregledi, ali eto ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je dole sve kaka treba i da možeš još malo u shoping

e da i  :Coffee:  i griz od integralnog griza (kao zdravije a onda ga "zasolim" hrpom krašekspresa)

----------


## Ginger

Jutrooooo!
Evo i od mene kafica i sendvic sa sunkom i majonezom (to inace nikad ne jedem, niti je ima u mom frizideru, al sad mi bas doslo!

zeljkice i sybylle bravo za velike bebace!
lina uzivaj do slijedeceg pregleda!

Bbella odmaraj i uzivaj, jos malo pa ste troje doma  :Smile: 

Muma, e jesi si zacoprala...
i mojon curi su nogice s lijeve strane, pa kad legnem ona se odguruje rukucama i nogicama i gura guzu prema desno  :Smile: 

MajaPOP bravo i vibram da i dalje bude sve ok

Sorite ak sam nekoga zaboravila...

----------


## Vrci

Ajme kako ste vi budne od rane zore  :Smile:  meni je dan predugacak ako se prerano probudim   :Smile: 

Za dorucak castim kruhom i nutellom, dugo nisam to jela  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

MajaPOP drago mi je da je sve ok, ne rastemo svi istom brzinom i eto tvoja mala srecica je to malo sporije odradila, sad samo nek sve ide skolski dalje...
Meni vec danima nos zeza ujutro prvo moram ispuhat cepove koji se naprave.. ne osjecam se prehladjeno i nije mi jasno koji vrag je to...

----------


## Vrci

Jejja to je stvar trudnoce. Puno se cura zalilo na to  :Smile:

----------


## boss

jejja to sinusi proradili pa se cijede i meni je tako u prvih 3 mjeseca non stop pun nos, procice sto je najbitnije
bb ima li sta novo hoce li krenuti?

----------


## Vrci

Meni i dalje bude nocu zacepljen nos, do jutra. Kad ispusem, sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

jutro ja noćas loše spavala pa malo produžila,baš sam bila nemirna bila vjerovatno sam pod dojmom bluebelle i kako mogu svoj porod očekivat svaki čas,znam da sam dosadna više sa svojim strahovima al šta ću baš me strah al ono luđački ( nemojte mi zamjerit)  :drama: 

*Muma* sretno danas!
A *Bluebella* se ništa ne javlja????

----------


## linalena

kaj se Blubella nije javila od sinoć,  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  možda nam je Max tu

Jejja mene pak nos zeza od nekog 10dnt  -stalno začepljen, a sada od kada je i hladnije me i sinusi bole pa se inhaliram i onda ispušem nekoliko maramica. Mene to jako muči jer mi ne da  spavati, zagušljivo mi je, fali mi zraka. Ajme kada se sjetim prvog tromjesječja i onih vrućina a ja jedva dišem. Nabavi si običnu fiziološku za nos

----------


## corinaII

Dobro jutro drage moje, evo mene s pregleda moja princeza ima oko 2kg  :Smile:  i danas smo 32+6  :Wink:  
Vadila sam opet briseve na aerobe, anaerobe...... Kontrola za 3 tjedna 


Blubella kako si nam ti ? 
Butterfly samo hrabro polako  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

tu sam, još uvijek 2u1, samo sam malo duže odspavala  :Smile:  svi vele da se dobro naspavam..

idem do dućana po nešto za doručak... moram si još udovoljavati raznim kombinacijama dok nisam rodila, kad rodim samo zdravo dolazi u obzir dok ne se ne vratim na početnu kilažu...

----------


## tonkica

Corinall bravo za tvoju princezicu, 
prava cura  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Dobro jutro drage moje, evo mene s pregleda moja princeza ima oko 2kg  i danas smo 32+6


i moj Maks je na 32+6 imao oko 2kg.... 
mala K lijepo napreduje  :Klap:

----------


## snupi

dan curke, mi se sa tatekom upravo narucali  on otisao popodne na posao, a mi idemo u pola 4 na instruktazu za referdnum! Vidim da se vesele kao i inace, sto  mi je bas drago cuti!

----------


## Mali Mimi

butterfly skužit ćeš da ti curi voda i ako budeš spavala meni se to dogodilo, probudilo me u 2 ujutro mislila sam da sam se upiškila baš je bilo ful mokro i odem na WC a muž me pita da šta je, a ja govorim ili sam se upiškila ili je vodenjak puko i bilo je ovo drugo s tim da je meni i taj čep otišao, onda sam se istuširala i obrijala i polako spremila za bolnicu

----------


## sybylle

Danas sam podigla tablete koje mi je jučer dala doktorica. Radi se o diazepamu pa sam sad malo čitala o tome na nekom forumu. Ima dosta žena kojima su propisani Normabel/Diazepam/Apaurin pa ih nisu pile zbog navedenih mogućih nuspojava.Sad me baš zanima koja su vaša razmišljanja/iskustva? Meni ih je doktorica dala zbog uloživosti i da mi se mišići trbuha čim više opuste...

----------


## Muma

*sybylle* prepisuju oni svašta što, kao, nije za trudnice ili ima svakakve nuspojave Ja sam bila na nifedipinu radi kontrakcija od 27tt do sad, pa piše da nije za trudnice. Neće ti ništa biti. Barem sam ja dobila mišljenje i drugih giekologa da smijem piti.
Ja tražim božićne kolačiće koje planiram peći  :Laughing: ...moram očuvati živce do 19.20h!

----------


## milasova8

MajaPOP cestitam na srceku!!

----------


## anddu

sybylle mnoge trudnice piju normabele zbog kontrakcija, naravno kad im ih prepišu liječnici, nIšta na svoju ruku ne bi radila. I ja sam ih pila doka sam bila na tokolizi, nekih 12 dana, a po izlasku iz bolnice tek povremeno kad bi osjetila stezanja. 

A kad smo kod pucanja vodenjaka meni je bila fobija da će mi puknuti dok se budem tuširala - kako tad osjetiti da curi

----------


## Mali Mimi

anddu rijetko kad to iscuri onako odjednom ko u filmu, meni je curilo cijeli dan i to dosta čak da sam se i tuširala sigurno bi osjetila tu količinu vode koja bi izašla

----------


## anddu

Ma pretpostavila sam i ja da ne pljusne odjednom ali to je bila moja fobija pred kraj i svako tuširanje sam se pitala isto :p

----------


## sybylle

> *sybylle*
> Ja tražim božićne kolačiće koje planiram peći ...moram očuvati živce do 19.20h!


Do 19.20h samo tražiš recepte ili se već misliš bacit na pečenje  :Grin:  Ako nađeš nešto zanimljivo, podijeli s nama. Ja planiram radit tortu caprese, između ostalog. Prije par mjeseci sam ju prvi put jela, ali nikako da ju probam ispeći.A baš mi je nekako božićna s bademima, lješnjacima i čokoladom  :kuhar: 

A tablete ću svakako piti. Ako doktorica kaže da je ok i da treba, onda joj vjerujem. Ne mislim se na svoju ruku zezat,samo sam htjela čuti ako ih je netko uzimao.

----------


## Muma

U 19.20 je pregled  :Cool:  A kolačići kreću nakon što napunimo 37.tt...čisto da nam Božić ne pobjegne ove godine  :Laughing:

----------


## Bluebella

*Muma* sretno na pregledu... javi da se dečkić zbuckao  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Hvala cure. Krećem  :drama:

----------


## tina29

Muma sretno, jedva cekam izvješće. Puse.
Ja bila danas na pregledu štitnjače i moram na operaciju.maknut taj glupi čvor koji imam, uh opet bolnica i anestezija, jezim se od toga.

----------


## corinaII

Evo mene napokon svojoj kučici  :Smile: )

Ajme koji ludi dan kod mene danas. Moj dragi M je po ko zna koji put uspio izgubiti nešto i to ovaj put ključeve od auta koji ima privjesak na kojem je čip s kojim se prijavljuje na posao i prema njemu prima plaču. A uzbuna oko toga zovi radio ako neko nađe da se javi pa odi u kafić pitati i tako pola dana vamo tamo..... I aj nakraju stvarno neka dobra duša nađe ključ i ostavi ga kod prijateljice u kladionici. 


Tina draga a joj pa kud na operaciju  :Sad:  
Željkice isprašit ću te po turu radi straha, aj jako su sve druge rodile i ti češ. Uostalom da je to tako strašno pa nitko ne bi imao više od jednog djeteta. 
B&B još nas držite u neizvjesnosti  :Smile:  
Muma ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pregled 

~~~~~~~~~~i svima ostalim za sve što vam treba  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*Muma* sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!
*Tina*  :Love:  pa kad moraš ić,jel hitno?

*Corina* a baš bi me tribalo dobro isprašit,a šta ću.......cila sam napeta zbog toga. :Sad: 
 ipak još ima dobrih ljudi pa su kjučevi vraćeni.

----------


## corinaII

Željkice draga pomiri se s tim da moraš roditi i da će ti biti kao i svima drugima. Boliti hoće ali ta bol prođe i nakon  nje slijedi nešto najljepše na svijetu : ti si mama  s prekrasnim malim smotuljkom u naručju  :Smile:  
Tako da ne paničari više i skuliraj se malo jer ako te uhvati veliki strah i panika e onda će ti biti još gore i više će te boliti . 
Ti si hrabra i ti to možeš uostalom ti to moraš!!!!

----------


## Muma

Evo me, bez lijepih vijesti, naravno. Imam osjećaj da se već 3 mjeseca borim s vjetrenjačama. Na zadak je, malen je (2230g) iako ona kaže da ga ne može dobro izmjeriti kad je na zadak, otvorena sam za neki tijesni prst i od idućeg tjedna kontrole u bolnici. Što znači da čim me vide, krevetac je moj, nema više doma...znam već. Ljuti me taj maleni. Tužna sam i jadna...ponovno.

----------


## tina29

*željkice* tako je slušaj *corinu* kako god pogledaš roditi moraš  :Smile: ,bit če to sve super i imat češ porod za poželjet! e da i bravo za tvog bucka!
ah da drage moje moram operirat taj benigni čvor koji je naraso od 5mj.za cijelih 5mm sa svih strana, a i ružno izgleda kao da mi je zapeo orah na sredini vrata,mogao bi i dalje rasti pa nebi više imala orah nego recimo naranču  :Smile: ,ma joj užasavam se toga ali kaj ču moram to maknuti,više me strah te operacije nego kad sam išla roditi! 
*corina* ajde super da su mužići vratili ključeve,ipak ima dobrih ljudi!
pozz svima,još čekamo *mumu* i njeno izvješče!

----------


## Bluebella

> Evo me, bez lijepih vijesti, naravno. Imam osjećaj da se već 3 mjeseca borim s vjetrenjačama. Na zadak je, malen je (2230g) iako ona kaže da ga ne može dobro izmjeriti kad je na zadak, otvorena sam za neki tijesni prst i od idućeg tjedna kontrole u bolnici. Što znači da čim me vide, krevetac je moj, nema više doma...znam već. Ljuti me taj maleni. Tužna sam i jadna...ponovno.


Muma  :Love:  još malo izdrži..... kak je prošlo ovih 35 tak će i još ovih par što je preostalo.
ne znam dali si razmišljala možda da rodiš u nekoj drugoj bolnici ako te strah vaginalnog poroda bebe na zadak.
npr. u vinogradskoj u zg prvorotke sa bebom na zadak idu na CR. Dali si se raspitivala o mogućnosti da dođeš u zg roditi?

----------


## tina29

uh a ja taman pisala dok si ti več napisala!
nemoj biti ljuta na malca,izgleda da želi biti fit kao i mama mu  :Smile: ,razumijem da si jadna i tužna ali ipak.....tko zna možda te baš neče ostaviti u bolnici.
a to kaj ima malo kila pa rađala su se djeca i sa manje pa je bilo sve ok,ma nadoknadit če on to čim se rodi i dođe domeka  :Smile: 
bit če sve u redu,nemoj se previše nervirati,,mada i sama znaš to!
šaljem vam velike puse,tebi i malom L.  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## lberc

muma,možda ga stvarno nije dobro izmjerila,a i kaj ak je malen,pa nemreju sve bebe biti 4 kg..ja sam rođena sa 7 mj,bila u inkubatoru,kad su me donesli doma rekal je deda,da to neće preživjeti..pa ipak sam dosta narasla..
kaj to znači da si otvorena za tijesni prst,da bi mogla uskoro roditi?

----------


## Vrci

Muma saljem zagrljaj..  mozda je mali krivo izmjeren,pa recimo ima 2i pol kile,a to je solidno. Ja sam rodena sa slicnom kilazom pa me eto sad,ima i previse  :Smile: 

Da stvarno,jel mozes ici u Zagreb?

----------


## Muma

Nisam se ništa raspitivala do sad. Ginekologica me danas nešto kao pitala kako stojim s tim da je on na zadak...ja sam joj rekla da znam da nemam baš izbora kod nas...i onda me nešto kao pitala onako ismijavajući da "kakve bi ja to opcije?!"...razgovor bi imao smisla ali ona je bila ironična. Ne znam više...baš se loše osjećam, izgubljeno, ljuta jer je on malen, a i ne znam kaj da radim... Baš me i buraz zvao i rekao kak je na poslu pričao o meni i kolegice predlažu isto da se ne zezam s rizicima ako je beba na zadak... vrištat ću  :gaah:

----------


## željkica

*corina* hvala ti na riječima utjehe  :Kiss:  svjesna sam ja toga da se moram primirit jer ovako samo radim gore,inače sam kuakvica al ovakva nikad,smirit ću se ja nadam se.

*Muma* nemoj bit ljuta na bebača frajer će bit mršavko al sve će on to nadoknadit kad se rodi kad ga budeš hranila znam da si zabrinuta i da ti sad ni jedna riječ ne pomaže,moja nećakinja se rodila sa 1200 g sa 7 mj a sad je frajerica od 5 godina!  :Love:

----------


## Muma

Ma taj "tijesni prst" nisam ni komentirala s njom...ne zam kad bi moglo krenuti. Znam samo da ako u ponedjeljak odem u VŽ u trudničku, više nema ni razmišljanja o ZG, ili bilo čem drugom. Ostavit će me sto posto. Ostavili su jučer prijateljicu jer je beba malena...a nije na zadak. Ja sam bila 2280g kad sam se rodila (ali imam buraza blizanca) a mm isto tako nekako jer je rođen sa 7.mj. A ja bi da je bebač barem 2500 danas... ježi ga. Moram se skockati i razmisliti.

----------


## Bluebella

probaj nazvati Petrovu, SD ili Vinogradsku pa pitati... ili hzzo pa pitaj koja su ti prava, dali možeš doći roditi u neku bolnicu u zg. imaš još vremena. obično se u 38tt radi CR.

iskreno, mene bi bilo strah roditi vaginalno na zadak, pogotovo kad je prva beba u pitanju.

----------


## željkica

Muma vjerojatno je to i genetski kažeš da ste se i ti i muž rodili mali odnosno s manjom kilažom, tako je meni moj dr reka za mog bebača jer je velik mm se rodio od 3500 a ja od 4 kg tako da nije ni čudo da je mali bucko! vjerujem da će sve bit uredu,a ovo za porod poslušaj cure i raspitaj se.

----------


## Vrci

Koliko znam, SD radi CR sa prvorotkama na zadak. Još kad čuju da je mpo trudnoća, manje procijenjena beba i sl., sigurno bi te primili. Ali da, za to vjerojatno treba uputnica baš za tu bolnicu

----------


## butterfly101

Mimi hvala na odgovoru i rijecima utjehe, danas me nekako od jednom prosao strah od poroda i jedva cekam dan da ga rodim,zagrlim,ljubim,obucem i dodjemo nas dvoje kuci gdje nas svi lijepo docekaju! 

Zeljkice vjeruj mi da sam veeelika panicarka,ali sad sam koncentrirana na to da beba bude dobro i sve prodje u najboljem redu, samo nek su oni nama zivi i zdravi,mi cemo za njih izdrzat sve bolove i biti jake! 

Muma neznam sta bih rekla, buduci da je bebac mali, dali su ti rekli ako postoji mogucnost da se pravilno okrene?

----------


## butterfly101

Sto se rodilista tice imas pravo otic kamo god zelis, jedino sto ti putni trosak pokriva do najblize ustanove. Makar mislim da ti to nije bitno .
Koliko znam mi iz Istre ne moramo ici nuzno u Pulu, ima puno zena koje idu i u Rijeku pa cak Zg. Jedino ponavljam ono sto hzzo ne pokriva je putni trosak jer je nama u istri najbliza ustanova pula.

----------


## Bluebella

*leptirice i željka*.... mene kad uhvati strah od poroda sjetim se samo straha od negativne bete i pomislim si "ma mogu ja to" i kad mi bude najgore samo ću se sjetiti otvaranja maila sa nalazom na kojem je NULA. a uostalom neke druge opcije nema, beba mora izaći van, toliko smo ju željele, ovo je zadnji dio koji moramo proći do ostvarenja te želje.
zato glavu gore i pozitivne misli  :Smile:  bit će kako bude, ne možemo baš puno utjecati na tijek poroda, ali možemo biti smirene i slušati babice i dati sve od sebe  :Yes:

----------


## Muma

Hvala cure. Sutra ću biti pametnija, danas mi je puna glava svega.
*butterfly* šanse da se okrene su sve manje. Sumnjam da će se okrenuti. Većina ih se okrene do te faze.

----------


## Ginger

Muma  :Love:  a da probas u ck?
Sto se velicine tice, znam da nije lako, al evo, moja prvorodjena je imala 2660g sa okruglih 38tt
Danas je cak i veca od svoje generacije, i prepametna mala glavica
Btw, i dr. Tot me tjesila da je ona bila jos manja kad se rodila (pozalila sam se kak se mala rodila...)
A ni ti nisi neki div, jel...
Pa zasto ides vec u ponedjeljak u TA? I ne idi prije nego ti netko provjeri raspored doktora...

Curke u finalu - vibram da bude sto lakse

Pusa svima

----------


## sybylle

*Muma* baš mi je žao da pregled nije prošao kako si očekivala. Slažem se sa svime što su i ostale cure napisale-bebač je možda i veći od njihove procjene, još će on sigurno nakupiti nešto dekagrama, a nije ni strašno ako bude malo manji u početku-sve će nadoknaditi. Što se tiče poroda, zbilja razmisli o svim opcijama prvenstveno zato da nejdeš na porod sa velikim strahom i nelagodom. Vjerujem da se djeca mogu bez problema roditi i na zadak, ali ti trebaš odabrati opciju s kojom ćeš ti biti ok i u koju ćš ti imati povjerenja pa će onda sve bolje i lakše proći.

*Željkice*, razumijem da te je strah-pa to je sve normalno. I najveća glupost je ono "što se mora, nije teško", ali "što se mora, mora se" je već puno istinitije  :Yes:  No, kao što su svi već potvrdili, žene rađaju već tisućama godina (i to po više djece) tako da će sve to nekako prirodno doći. Svejedno se nadam da će ti se strah malo ublažiti pa da ti cijelo to iskustvo ostane u čim boljem sjećanju. Možeš ti to!

----------


## Blekonja

Muma i ja sam hospitalizirana u dva navrata zbog sumnje na IUGR (zastoj u rastu), u 37 tj. je bila na zadak, pa se ipak okrenula, a rodila sam 40+2 i zaista cura je rođena sa 2760 gr a sada sa 2,5 mjeseca haharica ima 5650 tako da ne brineš ništa, a zaista mislim da manja i sitnija djeca puno brže i lakše napreduju 

za info i prva cura je bila 2890 gr, ja očito rađam sitniju djecu, a i ja sam sitnija ......točnije bila sam dok nisam ovu drugu rodila  :gaah:  :drama:  :kuhar:

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi, za sada samo čajek i 2 keksića, kavica kasnije

Sinoć išla po doznake i ufff i te socijalke i neorganizacija pa onda pogledati jedan stan i tako prošlo vrijeme pa nisam navečer ni čitala

Muma  :Love:   ja sam uvjerena da ti je krivo procijenila težinu, mislim da su greške oko 500g potpuno uobičajene. Kada ti se malo slegne šok i odeš do TA vidjeti ćeš problem u veselijim tonovima. A također zastoj u razvoju je čest i preporuka je onda mirovanje, no ti si i dosada mirovala. Nadam se da te neće uzeti u bolnicu 

Tina29 sigurno je teško uopće razmišljati o odvajanju od bebice a kamoli zbog operacije. Ali kako je netko rekao što se mora se mora

----------


## lberc

jutro,ja sam baš popila kavicu
linalena,ja tek idem danas otvorit bolovanje jer sam do jučer bila na go...ne znam ak mi može danas odmah i dati doznake da ne hodam opet u petak, onda ih moram odnest u firmu da ih ispune,pa na socijal,svaku stvar moram obavljat u drugom mjestu i moram se vozikat pol dana,s tim da  moja gin baš danas radi,a ona uvijek ima užasnu gužvu,tak da mi ne mine čekanje oko 3 sata,užas.

----------


## andream

Sjećam se da kad sam ležala s prvom bebom pred porod na SD, sa mnom je u sobi na patologiji trudnoće bila cura s istom dijagnozom kao i ti Muma. Beba na zadak, nedovoljne porođajne težine (po njima).
Imama je dogovoreni carski. Dva dana prije dogovorenog, krenuli joj trudovi (negdje oko 38 tt), nije ih odmah prepoznala i došli doktori kad je bila već na pola poroda jer ih nije htjela odmah zvati, odmah je stavili na carski. I malac je imao skoro 4 kg! Nevjerojatno su fulali u procjeni, valjda baš zato jer je bio na zadak. A njoj je bilo strašno žao jer joj nisu dopustili prirodni porod. Tako da vjerujem da će i kod tebe biti sve u redu, možda ti je sad najveći problem upravo odabir bolnice. Na Sv duhu bi te u svakom slučaju stavili na carski. Ova cura je ležala 10 tak dana u bolnici. Preživi se i to, nije baš ugodno ali što je to naspram svega ovoga što smo do sad prošli, jel tak?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jutro drage moje, samo da vas pozdravimo, stalno vas citam, totalno sam ovisna o ovoj temi  :Smile: 

Muma draga, nadam se da ce biti sve ok na kraju, zasluzila si nakon svega...

BB sretno na porodu  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ibec, sto ti u firmi trebaju ispunjavati? Ne doznake,samo ti daju prosjek place. Od dr dobijes 2 doznake,jedna ide u hzzo,jedna na posao i to je to. U hzzo jos trebas i one kopije (osobna,zdravstvena,broj racuna). I mozes ranije dobiti doznake,ja sam svoje dobila vec 13.u mjesecu  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Dobro jutro drage moje evo kuham jedan fini vrući čaj  s medom pa kome je hladno neka se posluži. Kod nas zima brrrrr puše nam bura. 
A joj muma draga nadam se da si danas malo bolje, mislim cure su ti sve rekle, razmisli pa vidi odi u Zg na porod na Cr. Ja sam sigurna da su ti bebača krivo procijenili i da ima malo vise . Evo moja prijateljica rodila malog od 2700gr.  a muž joj ima 2metra i 150kg a i ona je visoka. Evo bebač ima 3 mjeseca i prava je buca sada  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Jutro.
Ovo će vjerojatno biti monolog samo da se ispušem, pa možete i zaobići...
Jutro nije ništa pametnije od večeri, nažalost. Zaspala sam tko zna kolko iza ponoći u suzama i probudila sam se iza 5 u istoj nijansi. Imam osjećaj da se trudim max koliko mogu a rezultat ne vidim nigdje. Pitam se koliko sam opće pomogla sebi i bebi s tim ležanjem. Već sam dva mjeseca ko daska na lijevom boku jer se jelte beba bolje hrani na taj način. Sve me boli, ne mogu stajati ni sjediti, jedem ležečki, zovem muža na telefon da ga pitam da li vani pada snijeg, molim ga da me izmasira i onda mu mičem ruke jer boli...itd. I onda očekujem vidjeti neki rezultat nakon pregleda, i da sve to zajedno ima nekog smisla, a redovito ostanem u šoku. Pitam se koliko je beba ustvari ekstra grama dobila od tog "lijevog boka", i koliko se možda ne želi/ne može/nema potrebe okrenuti jer nema nekakvog fizičkog poticaja, pokreta, cirkulacije s moje strane...čega li god. Griješim li ja negdje ili očekujem jednostavno previše? Je li bebač dobro? I kaj mogu očekivati dalje? MM nije baš za rađanje u ZG...a kak bi i bio...ne mora on roditi, bolnica mi je 3 minute pješke, frend ginekolog mu kaže "ma nije porod na zadak ništa drugačiji od klasičnog vaginalca"...pa da, neće njega nikakvog, iscrpljenog i bez energije idući tjeda hospitalizirati samo da uhvate dan (tj. adekvatnu smjenu) da me stave na indukciju i na pod da pokušam izgurat malog. Izgubila sam svaku volju da čitam išta o porodu, a naročito fiziološkom...prirodnom. I sad bi trebala naći motivacije za dalje. Nemam je trenutno, ne mogu je naći nigdje. Nadala sam se dići iz kreveta kroz tjedan dana, prošetati za početak po stanu, presložiti stvari za bebu koje je muž već oprao, ispeglao i složio, pa kupiti tepih za sobicu (ako bih našla energije za izlazak) tj riješiti neke ne-hitne stvari koje smo planirali dok se ja pokrenem...da ostane neki gušt i meni. A sad ... :drek:  ostala mi je samo glavobolja.
Isprike na ovom...ali morala sam se ispucati.
Želim vam svima puno ljepši dan!

----------


## Vrci

Muma samo se ti ispucaj, znam da nam to svima treba. Pogotovo nama onesposobljenima u krevetu...

Baš sam jučer mami komentirala rađanje prvorotke na zadak, ostala je u šoku. Nije vjerovala da to rade u današnje vrijeme. Ali eto, i kad sam se ja rađala, njena cimerica je imala bebu na zadak, rađala je prirodno, ali je dobila epiduralnu...
Ma da, najgore je što smo mi sad nikakve s mišićima, nemamo snage - kako da ti aktivno sudjeluješ u porodu ako se izmoriš samo tuširajući? Jel stvarno kod vas u bolnici nema nikakvog pregovaranja oko cr? Mislim da bi tu onda bilo materijala i za neku inspekciju

Tvoj muž očito (kao i većina muževa) ne kuži što je porod, kako  treba ići ,što to znači, zato je protiv Zagreba  :Sad: 

A za ležanje na boku i mirovanje, i ja se pitam koliko je moje strogo ležanje potrebno. Svako malo osvane neka uloživa trudnica sa "samo moram smiriti, ne ležati" - a ja već  5 tj u horizontali. Istovremeno sam i ljuta, i tužna, ali opet, ne želim riskirati i ne slušati doktora...

----------


## linalena

joj drage moje Muma i Vrci ne znam kaj da vam kažem osim da smo tu za vas, kažite sve što hoćete reći, kome hoćete i kada hoćete
Jel ikako moguće da dobijete nešto za cirkulaciju, tipa heparin, jer inače znam da kažu da su bebe mama koje su na heparinu veće zbog jače prokrvljenosti

što se poroda tiče i meni se sada carski mota po glavi pa razumijem dvojbu vaginalni/carski. Još čim se mali ne javlja panika odmah a doktor kaže za pupčanu da se tako i tako ništa ne može napraviti a da bi dodatni UZV samo pojačavao moje loše psihološko stanje. Što je istina, jer kada razmilsim kaj mogu vidjeti, ako se otpetljao onda super ali ako se nije otpetljao biti će mi puno puno gore. Ima on pravo kada kaže da je ginekologu koji vodi trudnoću važna i psihološka potpora trudnice

----------


## bubekica

Bluebella, sanjala sam sinoc da si rodila, obojala kosu u smedje i drugi dan bila na kilazi od prije poroda  :Smile: 
Muma, samo grlim, ako trebas razgovor, znas gdje sam.
Svim drugim trudnicama saljem velike puse!

----------


## đurđa76

Muma vidim da si na sto muka,a kako i ne bi!!!
a da odeš kod nekog privatno na uzv,po još jedno mišljenje?
naša kuma na dan poroda bila na uzv beba procjenjena na 4 kile,rođena sa 4,700,ima puno primjera gdje su fulali težinu

----------


## lberc

Vrci,spominjala je da mi mora izračunat prosjek zadnjih 6 mjeseci,pa to onda nosim na socijal,
Muma :Love:

----------


## Vrci

A to da, mislila sam da ti mora doznake nešto popuniti. Mene živcira to što po jedna doznaka mora svaki mj na posao, naporni su s tom papirologijom

----------


## tina29

jutro,da vas pozdravim i pošaljem *mumi* jedan ogroman hug  :Love: ,draga več sam ti napisala sve i sve znaš,mislim na tebe!  :Kiss: 
*linelena* da baš tako kaj se mora,mora se,ali da prvo mi je palo na pamet odvajanje od bebice,to mi je najteže,kad se sjetim 1mj.i da moram iči na dogovor za operaciju mrak mi padne na oči!
puse svima!
*Bbella*??? di si?

----------


## Ginger

Muma, Vrci  :Love:

----------


## lberc

> A to da, mislila sam da ti mora doznake nešto popuniti. Mene živcira to što po jedna doznaka mora svaki mj na posao, naporni su s tom papirologijom


viš to nisam znala,znači svaki mjesec još i tam moram nosit doznake ?

----------


## Vrci

Da, jedna u hzzo, jedna firmi na evidenciju. To je ono, na mirovanju si, ajmo dati da se šećeš uokolo... Mah

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella, sanjala sam sinoc da si rodila, obojala kosu u smedje i drugi dan bila na kilazi od prije poroda


nije ti san daleko od istine, barem što se smeđe kose tiče. obično se preko zime obojam u smeđe a preko ljeta sam plava. ove zime sam ostala plavuša jer dragi na sam spomen smeđe kose složi tužno lice, al tko zna što će me puknuti kad rodim i kad kosa krene ispadati. pada mi na pamet smeđa bob frizura sa šiškama  :Smile: 
a kilaža.... hm.... bumo vidjeli. teško da ću sa skoro +20 kg dva dana nakon proda biti ona stara, malo će potrajati. 




> *Bbella*??? di si?


tu sam, i dalje 2u1  :Mad:  moj dječak se ne žuri, ništa se ne dešava a ja čekam. iako jučer sam imala filing kao da nešto curi iz mene i prva pomisao mi je bila plodna voda. i onda u toj sekundi si mislim... joj ne još, ja nebi išla, ajd sutra  :Laughing:  

*muma* draga, šaljem veliki zagrljaj. Muški znaju baš biti bezosjećajni. i ja svom kad ponekad pričam o bolnicama (tipa što pišu cure koje su rodile na SD da tamo nema tople vode) on veli da su to izmišljotine i da to nije moguće. eh, da se o njihovoj guzici radi bilo bi itekako moguće. samo se ti raspitaj za zg, ne moraš biti gospodinu na 3min, nek se provoza malo. ne mora niti dolaziti svaki dan u posjetu, bitno da si ti mirna i da ste vas dvoje dobro.

----------


## butterfly101

Jutro curke! 

Muma drzi se, bit ce na kraju to sve u najboljem redu,vidjet ces! Jedino sto bi ja od takvog uznemirujuceg dana-noci otisla na jos jedan uzv i po jos jedno misljenje!

Bbella a mali frajer, vec sad zna sto hoce, aaaaaa nece on van tek tako, ipak je on sada sef,pa kad on odluci, mozda i danas, dan je tek poceo!!! Kiss

----------


## tonkica

Muma saljem ti veliki zagrljaj, drži se draga, bit ce to sve u redu, ni meni nikako nije jasno zašto ne zele raditi cr kod nas u bolnici ja mislim da ima više carskih nego prirodno, a zivim u malom gradu.

----------


## snupi

muma sve bude ok nemoj se nervirati, sve bude ok! zamisli da zivimo 30 godina unazad dok nase mame nisu isle na uzvove i do zadnjeg dana nisu znali  kako su budu teske i duge, ng su im  mjerili trbuhe krojačkim metrom i od odokatiivno  rekli stanje!! Vrci  ptiznaj sigurno ti se ljiepo setati po ovome vjetru i hladnoci i nostiti doznake!:D

----------


## željkica

*Muma* draga grlim jako  :Love:  znam da ti je teško al bit će sve ok i da slažem se s Bluebelom pusti dragog neka mu nisi na 3 min ti si sad najbitnija i raspitaj se za zg,ah ti muški kad smo mi išli na prvi postupak mm je večer prije dobio fibru od straha došlo mi je da ga zadavim  :gaah:  pa samo uzorak moraš dat a šta mene čeka,uf kad se sjetim!

Moja kuma je u rodilište ušla sa kratkom plavom kosom a izašla sa kratkom crvenom kosom ,tako da ti možda bojanje neće ni trebat! :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Snupi ja ne smijem setati,kao ni Muma  :Smile:  muz to obavlja.
Jadan danas mora u ljekarnu po kremu za moje bradavice

----------


## butterfly101

Jutro curke! 

Muma drzi se, bit ce na kraju to sve u najboljem redu,vidjet ces! Jedino sto bi ja od takvog uznemirujuceg dana-noci otisla na jos jedan uzv i po jos jedno misljenje!

Bbella a mali frajer, vec sad zna sto hoce, aaaaaa nece on van tek tako, ipak je on sada sef,pa kad on odluci, mozda i danas, dan je tek poceo!!! Kiss

----------


## butterfly101

Nesto se krivo desilo....otiso post od prije...opet

----------


## frka

Curke, odgovorno vam tvrdim da to sto ste mirovale i nemate snage ni za sto nece utjecati na porod. Trudovi su silni, beba mora van i tijelo samo odradjuje svoje (bar je tako kad ga puste bez hrpe intervencija). Ja sam strogo mirovala 5 mjeseci - znaci samo na wc. Dobila sam 2 transfuzije jer mi je krvna slika neobjesnjivo pala u 3 dana i doslovno sam se rusila. Na kraju nisam mogla stajati dulje od 3 min, ali kad je porod krenuo, to uopce nije igralo neku ulogu. U idealnim okolnostima tijelo stvarno sve samo odradi. Samo ga treba pustiti. A odradi i u onima koje nisu idealne.

Muma, ako te toliko strah i bas zelis izbjeci vaginalac na zadak, zahtijevaj od muza da te vozi za Zg po drugo misljenje. Ti si ta koja treba roditi i ne daj se smesti - tvoj osjecaj sigurnosti sada je jedna od najvaznijih stvari. A za velicinu bebe ne brini - da je nesto alarmantno, poslala bi te dr odmah u bolnicu.

----------


## Argente

Muma pa imaš još mjesec dana do termina, stigne ti mali nabit još kilu.

Kod nas u RI zadak nije indikacija za CR, to je njima rutina, a vjerujem da se ni u VŽ ne bi igrali s time da nisu izverzirani. Mislim, zadak je zaista situacija gdje im je lakše napraviti CR nego ići prirodno, tako da bolnice koje rade vaginalac nisu zaostale, nego naprotiv, imaju bolje obučeno osoblje. No, budući da je to ipak zahtjevniji porod, sumnjam da će ga forsirati ako budeš imala još koju indikaciju.

Za utjehu, moj je porod bio katastrofa, ali jedva čekam ponovno. Ipak je to jedno nezaboravno adrenalinsko iskustvo. Uzbudljivo je, šta!  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Hvala cure. Malo sam se smirila. Sad hladne glave razmisliti o svemu, napraviti neki plan, odraditi to i dovesti svoje zlato doma  :kokice:

----------


## Tinka79

Molim za pomoc,savjet! Danas brojim 6+4 tt,prosli tjedan sam bila na UZV i bilo je sve uredu i novi pregled je zakazan za 14 dana,znaci iduci tjedan. Maloprije sam nakon mokrenja na papiru primjetila nekakvu roskasto crvenkastu sukrvicu.Ne znam sta da radim,ne boli me nista,jel toga smije biti?

----------


## željkica

Tinka79 mislim da to nije ništa puno nas je tu imalo krvarenja/smeđarenja malo više miruj ,može bit da samo kapilarice pucaju, ako te puno brine nazovi dr.ja sam isto imala neko smeđarenje sa sukrvicom oko 6 tt trajalo je par dana i nestalo samo od sebe.

----------


## Tinka79

> Tinka79 mislim da to nije ništa puno nas je tu imalo krvarenja/smeđarenja malo više miruj ,može bit da samo kapilarice pucaju, ako te puno brine nazovi dr.ja sam isto imala neko smeđarenje sa sukrvicom oko 6 tt trajalo je par dana i nestalo samo od sebe.


Hvala željkica, više nema ničeg, nadam se da je to nekakvo pucanje kapilara koje spominješ, u svakom slučaju jaaaako sam se prepala!  :scared:  odmah mi svakakvi loši scenariji padaju na pamet.

----------


## lberc

evo,ja sam konačno danas otvorila bolovanje,normalno čekala sam kod dr 3 sata,al sam dobila i odmah doznake tak da ne trebam još u petak iti tam,jedino kaj nisam stigla u firmu i na socijal,tak da sutra opet vožnja okolo..dr uvijek ima strašnu gužvu i temeljito radi pa to sporo ide,nije da te samo spraši van,danas mi je rekla koji dan da dođem na kontrolu,ultrazvuk,bolovanje otvorila bez problema,svaki put kad dojdem piše utrogestane,imam ih doma hrpu,ne stignem potrošiti,rekla mi je da ih budem vjerojatno koristila do 15 tt zbog hematoma...uglavnom super je,najbolja kod nas,samo je problem kaj ima najviše pacijenata pa se stvarno dugo čeka...kad pročitam da dr neće otvoriti bolovanje,ili dati neku uputnicu meni je to nevjerojatno

----------


## željkica

> Hvala željkica, više nema ničeg, nadam se da je to nekakvo pucanje kapilara koje spominješ, u svakom slučaju jaaaako sam se prepala!  odmah mi svakakvi loši scenariji padaju na pamet.


da jasno mi je uvik neki strahovi.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Curke, odgovorno vam tvrdim da to sto ste mirovale i nemate snage ni za sto nece utjecati na porod. Trudovi su silni, beba mora van i tijelo samo odradjuje svoje (bar je tako kad ga puste bez hrpe intervencija). Ja sam strogo mirovala 5 mjeseci - znaci samo na wc. Dobila sam 2 transfuzije jer mi je krvna slika neobjesnjivo pala u 3 dana i doslovno sam se rusila. Na kraju nisam mogla stajati dulje od 3 min, ali kad je porod krenuo, to uopce nije igralo neku ulogu. U idealnim okolnostima tijelo stvarno sve samo odradi. Samo ga treba pustiti. A odradi i u onima koje nisu idealne.
> 
> Muma, ako te toliko strah i bas zelis izbjeci vaginalac na zadak, zahtijevaj od muza da te vozi za Zg po drugo misljenje. Ti si ta koja treba roditi i ne daj se smesti - tvoj osjecaj sigurnosti sada je jedna od najvaznijih stvari. A za velicinu bebe ne brini - da je nesto alarmantno, poslala bi te dr odmah u bolnicu.


U biti čitala sam da je profesionalnim sportašicama puno teže roditi zbog mišića koji su napeti nego nama ostalima, možda je kasnije oporavak teži kod ovih koje dulje miruju ali porod nije!

----------


## željkica

*Muma* kako si?
*Bluebella* kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

da vas, pitam idu li vaši muževi s vama na porod?

----------


## Bluebella

> *Muma* kako si?
> *Bluebella* kakvo je stanje kod tebe?
> 
> da vas, pitam idu li vaši muževi s vama na porod?


kod mene nema ništa, baš bzvz  :Undecided: 

a dragi ide sa mnom na porod.
tvoj?

----------


## željkica

> kod mene nema ništa, baš bzvz 
> 
> a dragi ide sa mnom na porod.
> tvoj?


prvo nas je tvoj frajer svih diga na noge a sad se umirio baš je sladak!
ide ili on ili nevista ( al mislim prije ona)

moj je danas baš miran imala sam jutros jedno javljanje i više ništa,ah neću mislit na svašta.

----------


## butterfly101

> prvo nas je tvoj frajer svih diga na noge a sad se umirio baš je sladak!


 :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye: 


Moji isto ide....

----------


## Bluebella

> prvo nas je tvoj frajer svih diga na noge a sad se umirio baš je sladak!
> ide ili on ili nevista ( al mislim prije ona)
> 
> moj je danas baš miran imala sam jutros jedno javljanje i više ništa,ah neću mislit na svašta.


da, baš je sladak... pokušavam se dogovoriti s njim, al ništa. 
u petak je pregled... vidjet ćemo šta će dr. reći. 

nemoj misliti svašta.... sad pred kraj imaju takve faze. moj se jučer par puta promigoljio, cijelu noć ništa, jutro ništa, već se zabrinula, al evo ga.... sad nadoknađuje i nije baš ugodno..

----------


## Bluebella

> Moji isto ide....


gdje ide? šta se dešava kod tebe?

----------


## 123beba

> Jutro drage moje, samo da vas pozdravimo, stalno vas citam, totalno sam ovisna o ovoj temi 
> 
> Muma draga, nadam se da ce biti sve ok na kraju, zasluzila si nakon svega...
> 
> BB sretno na porodu


totalno potpisujem!  :Smile: 

I BB, baš sam se nadala da će tvoj frajer htjeti danas van pa da skupa slavimo ročkas no baš je uporan i neda se...  :Wink:

----------


## Bluebella

> totalno potpisujem! 
> 
> I BB, baš sam se nadala da će tvoj frajer htjeti danas van pa da skupa slavimo ročkas no baš je uporan i neda se...


Sretan rođendan i pusa preslatkoj dami sa avatara  :Kiss:

----------


## corinaII

Moj muž ide samom na porod  :Smile:  

Nego ja sam na bolovanju od samog početka e sada za dva dana mi je 45 dana prije poroda. Dali triba nositi neke nove papire na socijalno i na radno mijesto ili ne trebam ništa dok ne rodim?

----------


## Bluebella

> Nego ja sam na bolovanju od samog početka e sada za dva dana mi je 45 dana prije poroda. Dali triba nositi neke nove papire na socijalno i na radno mijesto ili ne trebam ništa dok ne rodim?


sad otvaraš porodiljni dopust i ti papiri ti vrijede do 6mj od predviđenog termina. 
procedura ista, jedan u firmu, drugi na hzzo i tamo ispuniš još neke papire.
meni je porodiljni padao na pola mjeseca, pa sam imala za pola mjeseca papire od komoplikacija, za drugu polovicu porodiljni. znaći po dva papira za firmu i po dva za hzzo.

----------


## butterfly101

> gdje ide? šta se dešava kod tebe?



ma na porod !!!  :Laughing: 


ja cekam petak, imam pregled i nadam se bez one amnioskopije! Hopsam po lopti, jedem slatko kao kad sam imala PMS, čistim i stalno se spremam nesto!

kod mene nema čepa, nema vode,nema trudova...miiiiiir  :drama:

----------


## corinaII

Blubella jeli to moram odmah po početku 45 dana koji mi pada kroz dva dana ili mogu prilikom slijedece kontrole koja je 18.12 pa onda da predam na HZZO i u firmu.

----------


## butterfly101

na točno 45 dana ili dan ranije

----------


## Muma

*željkica* evo me, malo psihički šetam da danas...krene muž pričati s malcem a meni suze na oči, pa se malo smirim, pa se zatim rasplačem na neku pjesmu ili sliku bebice...ali ide na bolje.  :Kiss: 
Moj je bebonja isto danas mirniji, ali to je za očekivati kad sam ja u takvom stanju. Nadoknadit će sutra i tvoj i moj! A muž će ići sa mnom na porod, ako sve bude po planu.
*123beba* sretan rođendan!  :pivo: 
*Bluebella* to tebe dijete malo cima, čisto da vidi kak će biti kad krene za stvarno  :ban: 
Evo MM i ja napravili kakav-takav početni plan. Sutra zovemo ČK bolnicu da vidimo kako tamo dišu po pitanju poroda, i nabavit ćemo raspored doktora u trudničkoj ambulanti VŽ za idući tjedan tako da ne upadnem onoj svojoj doktorici koja me prije hospitalizirala. Ne želim da me opet hospitaliziraju ako je sve u redu s bebom. Pa ćemo vidjeti. Ne želim ići nigdje privatno plaćati sad uzv kad ionako moram u trudničku idući tjedan. I definitivno planiram pitati za dozvolu za ustajanje...oni su i sami rekli prilikom otpusta da pokušam izdržati do 34tt.

----------


## željkica

> gdje ide? šta se dešava kod tebe?


pa valjda na porod,a?  :Laughing:

----------


## Bluebella

> ma na porod !!! 
> 
> 
> ja cekam petak, imam pregled i nadam se bez one amnioskopije! Hopsam po lopti, jedem slatko kao kad sam imala PMS, čistim i stalno se spremam nesto!
> 
> kod mene nema čepa, nema vode,nema trudova...miiiiiir


uh... petak...pregled.... amnioskopija  :psiholog:  već me vrtoglavica hvata kad samo pomislim.
samo ti hopsaj po lopti.... probaj malo po dragom, možda od bude veće pomoći  :Laughing: 




> Blubella jeli to moram odmah po početku 45 dana koji mi pada kroz dva dana ili mogu prilikom slijedece kontrole koja je 18.12 pa onda da predam na HZZO i u firmu.


jesi išla po doznake za komplikacije za ovaj mjesec?
ako nisi, onda ćeš dobiti i za komplikacije i za porodiljni odmah. (tak sam barem ja. meni je porodiljni kretao od 20.10, po doznake sam došla 25.10 i dobila doznake za komplikacije i za porodiljni)

----------


## željkica

*123beba* sretan rođendan!  :pivo:  a malecka je pravi bombon!!!

----------


## corinaII

Jesam jučer sam išla po doznake i sestra mi je rekla da će mi ostatak papira za rodiljni dopust  dati  slijedeci put kad dođem a to je 18.12 sada čitam jel trebam zvati firmu da mi ponovo pošalju prosjek plaće za 6 mj ili ? Ahhhh ta moja sestra nikad mi ništa ne zna objasniti.

----------


## Bluebella

> Jesam jučer sam išla po doznake i sestra mi je rekla da će mi ostatak papira za rodiljni dopust  dati  slijedeci put kad dođem a to je 18.12 sada čitam jel trebam zvati firmu da mi ponovo pošalju prosjek plaće za 6 mj ili ? Ahhhh ta moja sestra nikad mi ništa ne zna objasniti.


ne treba ti novi prosjek plaće, oni sve imaju već u sistemu.
a koji ti je zadnji dan komplikacija. ako je 30.11 a porodiljni kreće sa 1.12 onda je sve ok.

----------


## butterfly101

da i sestra iz moje ambulante nije imala pojma, ja sam došla 18.10 a ona me htjela istjerat jer se doznake izdaju od 25. 
Ja sam rekla da moram na min.kod dr. i sve odmah riješila. dobila sve papire, odnijela na hzzo, ispunila i vratila na posao.

----------


## corinaII

Doznake su mi do kraja mjeseca. Znaci od 1.12 bi mi tribao poceti rodiljni dopust. Znaci onda je sve ok mogu normalno 18.12 dignuti papire i predati na HZZO i u firmu.

----------


## butterfly101

Doznake vrijede do 45 dana pred porod. Onda ide obavezni porodiljni. Na vrjeme predaj papire . Kad je tebi 45 dana do termina?

----------


## Vrci

> na točno 45 dana ili dan ranije


Ma mislim da nije tako strogo, ili? Jer znam cure koje su totalno zaboravile da im je tih 45 dana došlo, pa je bilo ok.

Meni porodiljni po tome počinje 5.1., a to je nedjelja. Znači trebala bih ga otvoriti 3.1., ako bude dr uopće radila  :Laughing:  Šteta što mi to ne može otvoriti unaprijed,jer taman idem u novu godinu


Mislim da ako se kasni s papirima, samo se dogodi da kasni uplata naknade, da bude mjesec poslije... valjda  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

> Doznake su mi do kraja mjeseca. Znaci od 1.12 bi mi tribao poceti rodiljni dopust. Znaci onda je sve ok mogu normalno 18.12 dignuti papire i predati na HZZO i u firmu.


Onda 1.12 moras odnest papire

----------


## butterfly101

> Ma mislim da nije tako strogo, ili? Jer znam cure koje su totalno zaboravile da im je tih 45 dana došlo, pa je bilo ok.
> 
> Meni porodiljni po tome počinje 5.1., a to je nedjelja. Znači trebala bih ga otvoriti 3.1., ako bude dr uopće radila  Šteta što mi to ne može otvoriti unaprijed,jer taman idem u novu godinuL
> 
> 
> Mislim da ako se kasni s papirima, samo se dogodi da kasni uplata naknade, da bude mjesec poslije... valjda


Ma ja neznam koliko je strogo, ali ja kad sam nosila obicne doznake mene je zvala zenska sa hzzo-a da ako ne donesem neki papir koji je falio,sad se tocno ne sjecam sta, da necu dobit uplatu za taj mj. A znam da sam napravila strku jer je bio zadnji dan u mj. I zvala me oko 14h a oni rade do 16. Opet vjerojatno ovisi o mjestu u kojem se predaje, ja se nisam htjela zafrkavat pa sam na tocno 45 dana odnesla,ali sam podigla par dana ranije kod dr.

----------


## corinaII

a meni sestra rekla da dođem 18.12 po papire i predam ih na socijalno. A baš ču sutra nazvati socijalno da vidim dali mora biti točno na taj dan 45 dana prije ili mogu kasniti tj. bitno da u toku mjeseca donesem.

----------


## butterfly101

Vrci a da stvarno kako ces ti, mozda da pitas svoju dr.  Tada ce vjerojatno biti na godisnjem?  
Bas ti padaju datumi kad nitko ne radi, mozda se i ovi na hzzo-u pocaste sa godisnjem!

----------


## Vrci

Ma nije problem zbog papirologije. A ako trudnica zakasni s bilo kojim papirima za naknadu, onda joj se isplaćuje idući mjesec.

Morat ću u 12.mj vidjeti, kad ću ići po zadnje doznake. Unaprijed ne može otvoriti jer je em idući mjesec, em iduća godina. A netko bude morao biti u ordinaciji, tamo su 3 tima. Netko će mi dati te papire koje treba. Jedino je pitanje hzzo-a, ali sumnjam da budu tako spajali. Nadam se da ne budu. Ali onda eventualno kašnjenje s predajom papira nije  moja krivnja

----------


## Bluebella

> a meni sestra rekla da dođem 18.12 po papire i predam ih na socijalno. A baš ču sutra nazvati socijalno da vidim dali mora biti točno na taj dan 45 dana prije ili mogu kasniti tj. bitno da u toku mjeseca donesem.


ne moraš točno taj dan dolazti po doznake. bitno je kao i za komplikacije da sve predaš u hzzo do 5. u idućem mjesecu. 
znaći ako 18.12 ideš na kontrolu i tad ti da doznake bitno je da iste predaš do 5.01.

----------


## butterfly101

> ne moraš točno taj dan dolazti po doznake. bitno je kao i za komplikacije da sve predaš u hzzo do 5. u idućem mjesecu. 
> znaći ako 18.12 ideš na kontrolu i tad ti da doznake bitno je da iste predaš do 5.01.


Evo vidis nije svugdje isto. Kod nas moras donijet najkasnije zadnji dan u mj.do kraja radnog vremena.

----------


## butterfly101

Bbella kako se osijecas,mene nesto pocelo bosti dole. Svaki put kad se mali pomakne kao neko probadanje,nije ugodno.

----------


## Bluebella

> Evo vidis nije svugdje isto. Kod nas moras donijet najkasnije zadnji dan u mj.do kraja radnog vremena.


mislim da to muljaju, jer po zakonu je do 5. u idućem mjesecu. ja sam znala i do zadnjeg dana čekati  :Grin:  uvijek mi je nekako tlaka bilo ići i tražiti parking i sl. 
na ovom linku je sve lijepo objašnjeno
http://smile4me.net/zakoni-i-prava/b...ja-u-trudnoci/




> Bbella kako se osijecas,mene nesto pocelo bosti dole. Svaki put kad se mali pomakne kao neko probadanje,nije ugodno.


mene isto probada večeras i trbuh mi se stvrdne, al proći će. već mi se to dešavalao. ponekad je bol kao da me netko nožem capne dole, al onako iznutra. čudan neki filing. i imam stalno filing da nešto curi, a nema ništa. tu i tamo još neki iscjedak sa malo smeđe krvi (tak mi je još od amnioskopije).

----------


## corinaII

U Zadru trebaju svi donijeti najkasnije do 25 u mj. A ja svoje doznake nosim u Biograd jer  sam tamo i prijavljena i kod njih je do zadnjeg u mjesecu. Tako da oni to reguliraju po sebi.

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi, veći i manji, tanji i deblji
vidim vani smrznuti auti, brrrr a meni već fino toplo

zaspala oko pol 11 ko top , otišla jednom na wc oko 11 i onda se oduzela...probudio me sada mjehur u 5, ajoj jedva sam došla do kupaone, obavila vratila se u krpe, pa ustala ponovo i obavila još jednom, i sada mi se više ne spava. Mali mi se nekako okrenuo da me ne buba nogicama već samo rukicama dole nisko i jako lagano pa mi fali zanimacija

Čitam vas o tim papirima i ajme stvarno svaka ispostava svoju politiku vod, još ako imaš problematičnu doktoricu ili sestru kukulele problema. Ja mojoj odnjela u utorak kopiu zadnjeg pregleda od doka i tek će mi danas popodne napraviti doznake a prošli put mi je isprintala i dala a da nisam ni tražila. Svaki put druga politika

Inače već maštam kaj danas raditi za ručak, imam raznoraznog povrća, pilećih prsa, piletine za juhu. Gladna sammmmm

123beba koja slatkica u avataru

----------


## Bluebella

Jutro curke... ja cijelu noc nisam spavala.. odbrojavam trudove, ustala se nesto prije 5, otusirala, oprala kosu, isfenirala (lijepo pramen po pramen na cetku) i sad sam opet u krevetu zapisujem trudove i brojim. 
Ne znam dali je to to, ali kad stisne.. ajme.. 
Sve mi bed krenuti jer mislim da ce proci i da ce me vratiti.
Cekat cu jos jedno vrijeme

----------


## frka

ako je ajme kad stisne, to je to  :Smile:  mislim...mogu bit lažnjaci, ali vrlo vjerovatno je počelo. na koliko su, BB?

----------


## Bluebella

Malo na 5min, pa na 10, 7 ...
Uf... boli samo tako. Ne mogu ovo biti laznjaci.
Kamo srece pa ne traju predugo, par sekundi njgora bol i onda popušta i olakšanje.

----------


## linalena

BB jeeee nek je krenulo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
kako kažu bolje biti što dulje doma jer bolnica i adrenalin mogu zaustaviti trudove

drž se, ti mali Maksiću budi dobar a mi čekamo i vjerujemo u novi Milasova-porod

----------


## frka

još se nisu ustabilili - samo polako, ne žuri nigdje. kažu da je vrijeme za bolnicu kad više ne možeš tipkati na forumu :Smile:  

sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~

----------


## Ginger

Bbellice ~~~~~~~~~ da prodje sto lakse i brze
Mislimo na tebe  :Kiss:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bb sretnoooooo, nek bude sve kako si planirala...

----------


## lberc

jutro!
bluebella,ajme..možda za vikend već čuvaš svog dečkića :mama:  !
ja danas rješavat doznake,kod nas se može predat do 6,ali na poslu moram rješit do kraja mj...
linalena,je neki imaju problematične dr,ja imam problematičnu sestru,jučer čim je ušla kroz vrata kad je došla na posal derala se,dobro prema meni nije tak neljubazna,jer zna koliko dugo smo hodali,pa uvijek lijepo priča..ali inaće prema drugima,ne daj bože da ju nekaj pitaš
ako tko ima danas pregled..sretno!

----------


## mostarka86

Bluebella, sretno, čuvam fige za što bezbolniji porod  :Smile: 
Bubimitka, mali princ je  :Zaljubljen:  da se istopiš  :Smile:

----------


## tina29

juhuhuuuuuuu *Bbella* krenulo je! sretno i neka bude točno onako kako si poželjela!  :Kiss: 
Maks ne zezati mamu previše,samo malo!  :Grin:

----------


## tigrical

Bbella ajme!!! Juhuuu! Izdrzi i neka bude lagano i prirodno!

----------


## corinaII

Ajme blubella pa krenulo je kod tebe  :Smile:   :Smile:  ajme jedva cekam ide zimski vlakić  :Smile: )))))))
Samo hrabro- danas grliš svoga malog princa  :Smile: )))))))

----------


## Bluebella

Jos sam doma. Sve mi se neda krenuti  :Smile:  al zgusnuli se trudici lagano na 6 do 7min

----------


## kismet

BB navijam za tebe  :Very Happy: 
(just for the record - ja nisam nikad dočekala one ujednačene trudove na 5 min, ali me bol rasturala doslovno, odradila sam koliko sam mogla doma i došla otvorena direkt za rađaonu, rodila u malo više od dva sata od ulaska u box)

Želim ti prirodan, brz i što manje bolan porod!

----------


## butterfly101

> Malo na 5min, pa na 10, 7 ...
> Uf... boli samo tako. Ne mogu ovo biti laznjaci.
> Kamo srece pa ne traju predugo, par sekundi njgora bol i onda popušta i olakšanje.



joj BB, šta tako boli?! grrrrrr,kako cu ja to!!!!

Budi hrabra, izdržati ćeš ti to, kako se ono kaže "ti si sitna ,a dinamitna" . 
Kao što si rekla, sjeti se svih onih negativnih beta, a Maxić samo što nije provirio.....SRETNO DRAGA,SRETNO,sad stvarno još malo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

Moji su bili nepravilni,poceli oko pola 12 i to svega 2 u sat vremena..u pola 1 sam otisla gore i eto rodila u pola 2..
Nisu uopce bili pravilni..i da,tih sat vremena u radaoni sam cijelo vrijeme tipkala na mob..dopisivala se sa dragim i frendicon istodobno..mislila sam da ce potrajati
Tek zadnjih desetak minuta kod izgona sam umorala od bolova

Ocito je kod mene bio skroz netipican porod

----------


## milasova8

Bbella sretnoo!!!

----------


## butterfly101

> Moji su bili nepravilni,poceli oko pola 12 i to svega 2 u sat vremena..u pola 1 sam otisla gore i eto rodila u pola 2..
> Nisu uopce bili pravilni..i da,tih sat vremena u radaoni sam cijelo vrijeme tipkala na mob..dopisivala se sa dragim i frendicon istodobno..mislila sam da ce potrajati
> Tek zadnjih desetak minuta kod izgona sam umorala od bolova
> 
> Ocito je kod mene bio skroz netipican porod



I ja ću tako!!!! I BBella !!!! :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

odoh  :Yes: 

javim se kad budem mogla.

leptirice... boli ali nije da padam u nesvjest.... 

kiss svima i hvala na lijepim željama  :Kiss:

----------


## jojo

bluebella samo hrabro!

----------


## butterfly101

bbella pa mi smo danas punih 39 tt ... u to ime zadnji put u duetu  :pivo:  :pivo:

----------


## linalena

draga Bluebella iako si već na putu u bolnicu ovo ćeš pročitati malo kasnije - želim ti predivno iskustvo i nezaboravan susret koji mijenja život. Nakon svih problema, loših dana i preživljavanja evo došao je i dan kojim postaješ Majka. Uživaj  :alexis:

----------


## jejja

BB sretno, nek bude brzo i divno iskustvo...
A ja vam na brzinu ponudim rodjendansku kavicu,sokic,baklavu i rakijicu pa tko sta smije,hoce ,voli...

----------


## butterfly101

> BB sretno, nek bude brzo i divno iskustvo...
> A ja vam na brzinu ponudim rodjendansku kavicu,sokic,baklavu i rakijicu pa tko sta smije,hoce ,voli...


o danas imamo duplo slavlje, jejja sretan rođendan !!!  :Sing:  :mama:

----------


## linalena

joj ojoj joj oprostite cure Sretan rođendan  :Sing:  :Sing:  :Dancing Fever:  :Sing:  :Sing:

----------


## Muma

Jutro!
Iako nam je *Bluebella* već otišla, draga sretno!!! Nek je što kraće i bezbolnije...i da se vrlo brzo mazite! 
(p.s. ja mogu doznake tek od 25. u mjesecu podići kod ginekologice, pa predati do 5. idući mjesec...)

----------


## željkica

koja sam ja spavalica šta propuštam tu baš napeto a ja spavam ko top! 

*Bluebella* sretnooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!javi nam se brzo!
*jejja* sretan rođendan!!!!!!! :pivo:

----------


## Vrci

Nema me odmah ujutro na forumu,i svašta propustim

Bbella sretno, stiže bebica  :Very Happy: 

jejja sretan ti rođendan, idući bude već sa članom više  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

[QUOTE=butterfly101;2526114]joj BB, šta tako boli?! grrrrrr,kako cu ja to!!!!


aaaaaa butterfly ti si sljedeća, a kako ću ja!!!!!!!!! ma mi ćemo to junački ha ha

----------


## sybylle

*Bluebella*, sretno!!! Nek već do podneva bude gotovo! Ovo je vrijedilo čekati  :Smile: 

*Jeja*, sretan ročkas!  :pivo:

----------


## Inesz

BB, mala moja... Sretno!!!

----------


## tina29

*jejja* sretan ročkas od srca!
*bbella* još jednom sretno!
puse svima!

----------


## butterfly101

BB čekamo, čekamo..... :Smile:  
ja sam išla čistit samo da mi prodje vrijeme do lijepih vijesti, baš sam napeta! Valjda zato jer sam slijedeća!!! 

*željkice* da,da lako ćemo mi... :Laughing:

----------


## lberc

jejja,sretan rođendan,nek ti bude sretan,a sljedeći još sretniji!!
željkice,ma ti se tak bojiš,a na kraju buš to obavila ekspresno..kak je meni danas rekla šefica,oko poroda se niš ne brini,roditi moraš,to znaš,kak svi tak i ti...ona rodila prirodnim putem dečka od 4 i pol kile.
bb,još jednom sretno...meni suze idu zbog teb..,ah ti hormoni

----------


## linalena

ja se danas nikako razbuditi, iako sam se recimo i naspavala
možda mi je željezo loše, sada sam vadila hemoglobin i bio je 128 (referenetno 119-157) a eritrociti 3.96 (3.86-5.08) i dok nije niš komentirao

----------


## Vrci

Lina, u trudnoci je normalno da i hemoglobin i eritrociti budu i ispod donje granice. Ne znaci to da fali zeljeza,samo je krv razrjedenija zbog trudnoce

----------


## tonkica

Bluebella sretno  :Smile: 
Jejja sretan rodjendan, sve najbolje @-}--

----------


## linalena

tak je Vrci, uvijek to zaboravim  :Embarassed: 

moram se ići malo prošetati pa će biti bolje, nadam se da BB polako otvara dveri

----------


## snupi

BB sretno i mislimo na tebe!!

----------


## bubekica

*BB sretno!*
javila mi je da ce sad u radjaonu  :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

*BB* sretno i nek bude expresno!!!!!!  :mama:

----------


## željkica

> BB čekamo, čekamo..... 
> ja sam išla čistit samo da mi prodje vrijeme do lijepih vijesti, baš sam napeta! Valjda zato jer sam slijedeća!!! 
> 
> *željkice* da,da lako ćemo mi...


a šta ću tješim se dosadilo mi više kukat bit će kod nas hop hop i evo gaaaaaaaaaa!!!!! :Laughing: 

BB sretno i da brzo prođe!!!!!

----------


## butterfly101

BUBEKICA hvala za izvješće....

bb mislimo na tebe

----------


## Bluebella

Evo me u wc-u.. klistir radi svoje..hahaha
4cm otvorena. Doktor zadovoljan kak sw smijem dok trudovi idu na najjace .. nije strasno za sada. 
Jos malo pa radjaona.
Danas cu postati mama  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

BB ti si strašna smiješ se zezaš se pa to je super  :Naklon:  samo tako nastavi ajmee koje uzbuđenje!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## linalena

bravo Bluebella, samo tako  (pa će i nama biti lakše)

----------


## đurđa76

Bluebella,sretno

----------


## Bluebella

Jos uvijek sam online.. cekam da me smjeste u radjaonu...
Ajme.. kak sam uzbudjena..  :Very Happy: 
Puse svima

----------


## Muma

Bravo *BB*! Čekamo teeeeeeee! Samo hrabro!

----------


## corinaII

Blubella bravo nema panike. idemoooooooo 

Jejja sretan rođendan ti. 

Evo mene iz šopingića: kupila pelene, vlažne maramice, papuće sebi i jos neke sitnice za moju princezu i mene za bolnicu. Pa slijedeci tjedan pakiram svoju torbu za u bolnicu. 
Htjela sam kupiti i aspirator za bebin nosić ali ima sto vrsta pa sam odustala. To ću isto slijedeci tjedan.

Butterfly sada si nam ti na redu  :Smile:  
Pa željkica  :Smile:  
Pa muma  :Smile:  
I onda idem ja  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Sretno draga Bluebella!!!!! Jedva čekamo izvještaj :Smile:

----------


## MajaPOP

Cure,evo i ovde da pitam vasa iskustva sa smedjarenjem u vrijeme ocekivane vjestice (smedji trag, sa nekim krvavim kao kapilarom, onda prestane, to sam imala preksinoc i evo jutros)? Na Utricima sam 3x200 i Pregnilu 1500 svaki drugi dan. Necu da se brinem, mislim pozitivno, ali cijenim iskustva cura sa foruma vise od icega pa molim za pomoc. Hvala vam

----------


## linalena

MajaPOP ja sam 2 prva mjeseca nakon pozitivne bete a u dane kada sam trebala dobiti M smeđarila, dosta je to bilo slabo ali je bilo dovoljno da me baci u potpunu paniku. Drugi mjesec je bilo lakše. Ja sam samo prešla s vaginalnog na oralno uzimanje utrića, mirovala potpuno (samo wc) i već recimo da drugi dan je prestalo

Bleubella šaljem puno puno vibrica da je sve kako treba i da je  Max  već MadMax u potrazi za cicom

----------


## Ginger

Bbella  :Laughing:  legendo'
Ti di moj idol! Samo tako, sa smjeskom, danas je Taj dan!!
Maksicu, cekamo te!!

corina, ja sam mislila da sam ja luda, vec sam prije koji tjedan kupila sve stvari za bolnicu, al ne pakiram do 35 tt
Fale mi jos japanke za tusiranje

----------


## Ginger

Muma, jel znas kakav je raspored u TA ovaj tjedan? Kad ides tamo?

----------


## corinaII

Ginger mene je već u 30tt bila oprala panika da necu stići sve pripremiti. Evo ovaj tjedan krenula lagano pa ću i ja do 35 t imati spakiranu torbicu za bolnicu. Inače volim da mi bude sve na vrijeme i da je sve kako treba pa eto neka nje spremne da ja mogu uživati u blagdanima .

----------


## Blekonja

BBella sretno od srca, sa ovim izvješćem si me vratila mislim na moj porod!

----------


## Mojca

> Sretno draga Bluebella!!!!! Jedva čekamo izvještaj


Sretno, sretno!
 :Smile:

----------


## jojo

Moram nesto pitati izmedju BBellinih trudova- sad sam dobila nalaze od urinokulture i pise da imam E. Coli 10 na 7. Procitala sam na netu svega cega pa i moguce retardacije u djece uzrokovane ovom bakterijon- sa sam vec poluluda od ovoga a dr mi radi sutra ujutro. Ima li netko iskustva???

----------


## sretna 1506

> Moram nesto pitati izmedju BBellinih trudova- sad sam dobila nalaze od urinokulture i pise da imam E. Coli 10 na 7. Procitala sam na netu svega cega pa i moguce retardacije u djece uzrokovane ovom bakterijon- sa sam vec poluluda od ovoga a dr mi radi sutra ujutro. Ima li netko iskustva???


Ja inače imam problem sa e.colli,tako da sam je imala i u 8.mjesecu trudnoće,uzimala ceporex i hvala Bogu sve ok,tako da se ne brineš postoje antibiotici da to riješe.

----------


## MajaPOP

> MajaPOP ja sam 2 prva mjeseca nakon pozitivne bete a u dane kada sam trebala dobiti M smeđarila, dosta je to bilo slabo ali je bilo dovoljno da me baci u potpunu paniku. Drugi mjesec je bilo lakše. Ja sam samo prešla s vaginalnog na oralno uzimanje utrića, mirovala potpuno (samo wc) i već recimo da drugi dan


Linalena, hvala ti, smirila si me. Budem i ja veceras utrice popila da lakse zaspim  :Wink:  a mirujem max.

----------


## butterfly101

CURE, di nam je BB, šta toliko da to traje.... ? :drama:  :štrika:  :cupakosu:  :gaah:

----------


## Mali Mimi

bluebella sretno, nadam se da se već grlite

----------


## Muma

*Bluebella* još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Ginger* sutra javljam točan raspored ali ja ću ići kad bude dr.K jer me ona neće ostaviti bez razloga

----------


## željkica

> CURE, di nam je BB, šta toliko da to traje.... ?


oooo da zna to potrajat moju prijateljicu su mučili jaaaako dugo navečer me u 22 h zvala da ide rodit a rodila tek sutra u 21 h i to na carski u zadnji čas,pa sad da me neće bit strah,al tako je bilo njoj nama neće , ja sam se dogovorila da hoću porod kao kod milasove! :rock:

----------


## butterfly101

a ja mislila 15 min bolova ... :Naklon:

----------


## Inesz

Cure, je li ima novosti od naše BB?

----------


## željkica

> a ja mislila 15 min bolova ...


 :Laughing:  nasmijala si me!!!!!!!!!!

vjerovatno je ona gotova i mazi se i zaboravila na nas.

----------


## bubekica

Rodila u 16:48, maleni ima 51cm i 3600g i vec papa  :Smile: 
Dobrodosao dugo ocekivani!
Cestitam!

----------


## Inesz

:Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## hrki

*Bluebella,*čestitam!

----------


## marijakr

Cestitamo i mi!

----------


## željkica

*AAAAA ČESTITAM OD SRCA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Tulum može počet  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   i naravno  :pivo: 

*Butterfly* jesi ti svjesna da si upravo preuzela prvo mjesto!!??

Jel tko zna na koliko je bebica od BB bila procjenjena?

----------


## corinaII

Blubella  :Very Happy:  :Joggler:   čestitke od srca  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Muma

*Čestitam!!!* Mami želim brz oporavak a Maksiću veeeelika dobrodošlica!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lovekd

bbella,iskrene čestitke na mališanu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Konfuzija

Dobrodošao, mali Maks! Bluebella, čestitam!  :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

Bluebella iskrene cestitke a malenom topla dobrodoslica!!!

----------


## linalena

aaaaaa čestitamo Maxu na dolasku,  Mami želimo brz oporavak a Tati držimo palčeve 

 :Sing:  :Dancing Fever: 

Kako je lijepo vidjeti da već i papa bebica. A mjere su savršene

----------


## butterfly101

jeeeeeeeee, bravo BBella , to smo čekali toliko dugo !!!!

iskrene čestitke mami i tati, a malom Maksiću lijep i dug život!!!

SRETNO  :Very Happy:  :pivo:  :pivo:  :Very Happy:

----------


## lberc

Blubella  :Very Happy:  :Joggler:   čestitke od srca  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: !!!!
to je bil brz porod,kaj ne? jedva čekam priču

----------


## tina29

Draga *Bluebella* čestitke tebi i mužiću od srca,a malenom Maksu velika dobrodošlica!
 :pivo:  za Maksa!  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## milasova8

Bbella,cestitam!!! Pravi deckic :Smile: 
Uzivajte

----------


## Zima77

Čestitke sretnoj obitelji ,,,

----------


## frka

BB, od srca čestitke tebi i TD-u!

Zete, dobrodošao  :pivo:

----------


## Ginger

Bluebella  :Very Happy:  cestitam!!!
Dobrodosao Maks!

----------


## Ginger

Leptirice  :Laughing:  opet ti sa tih 15 minuta  :Laughing: 
S obzirom da ces i ti uskoro, mozda da procitas malo o porodu, jer ovako bi se mogla u radjaoni neugodno iznenaditi
Al slatka ai mi skroz  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

draga bbella, čestitam! (ko da je jučer bila kava prije trudnoče)

----------


## Vrci

Čestitam sretnoj obitelji, uživajte u sineku  :Very Happy:

----------


## jojo

BBella iskrene cestitke!!!!!

----------


## tetadoktor

BB  :pivo:  :pivo:  :pivo: za sretnu obitelj

----------


## MalaMa

Bluebella čestitam na malom dječaku!  :Smile:

----------


## sushi

BB draga moja, evo i ovdje  :pivo:  :pivo:  :pivo: ! Maks dobro nam dosao!  :Heart:

----------


## Mucica

*Bluebella* čestitam od  :Heart:  !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gabi25

Bluebella čestitke tebi i dragom a Maksu pusa od nas dvije :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Bluebella cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

BB cestitke a malisanu dobrodoslica  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

> Rodila u 16:48, maleni ima 51cm i 3600g i vec papa 
> Dobrodosao dugo ocekivani!
> Cestitam!


bluebela, čestitke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Maksu dobrodošlica! Uživaj sada sa svojom najvećom srećom! Želim ti brz oporavak i da sve bude ba onako kako si i sama želiš! Puse od nas!

----------


## Bluebella

Evo me drage moje.. u sobi sa jos jednom curkom. Cekam da mi donesu bebu.
Sve proslo brzo, nakon klistira sam vec bila otvorena 5cm, dali su mi malo dripa i kad je dosao anesteziolog za epiduralnu vec sam bila 8cm otvorena pa sam samo zatrazila dolntin koji me osamutio tak da se najjačih trudova niti ne sjećam.  Smijala sam se sa dragim da se osjećam high. Nisam si skuzila da je krenuo izgon jer sam mislila da isprobavamo tiskanje kad ono vele ide glava.. i tak je sve nekako n brzinu bilo. Tri truda i mali je bio vani.
Imam cetiri šava, babica je masirala i poljevala uljem al osjetila sam i sama da je napeto i da cu popucati, bas je medjica bila*tvrda. 
Eto ukratko tak je bilo. Brzo i boliloje al nije tak strasno  izmedju tudova sam se smijala sa babicom i doktoricom. Sve u svemu ok.

Puse svima i hvala na cestitkam

----------


## đurđa76

Bluebella čestitam na malom Maxu i drago mi je da ti je porod prošao relativno lako(a i izbjegli ste sutrašnji pregled kojeg si se bojala)
uživajte

----------


## Blekonja

Bbella čestitke od srca i malom Maxu dobrodošlica!

----------


## snupi

Bluebella cestitam!!!
Dobrodosao Maks! Bluebella cestitam!!!
Dobrodosao Maks!

----------


## Vrci

Pa i ovo tvoje zvuči kao jedan jako dobar porod, samo neka se tako nastavi i drugim curama  :Smile:

----------


## sybylle

*Bluebella* *čestitam*!!! :Very Happy:  Krenule zimske bebe! Nek bude još ovakvih brzih poroda.

----------


## butterfly101

Bluebella.....jos jednom cestitke
Ovo izgleda stvarno kao porod iz snova....sad imam jos samo 101 pitanje

Ja danas idem na pregled, valjda zato ne mogu spavati od 03.00, tko zna sta me ceka!!!

----------


## linalena

jutro trudnice i majke uskoro a kraljice uvijek i zauvijek

malo  :Coffee:  (grrr nemam mlijeka)

Bluebella bravo za porod kisni nam Maksića za sve nas. Ja po noći nisam mogla spavati jer moj malac nikako da mi se javi pa se paranoja upalila na najjače, i što mi je pomoglo, zamišljanje kako je tebi s tvojim miškom, kako dojite, mazite se, kako miriši..... I eto ujutro me je počastio plesom

Butterfly  :fige:  za današnji pregled i da niš ne boli a da si i ti počela otvaranje (ili možda bolje da ne) ma ono mislim nek se desi najbolje kaj može i mora

----------


## mostarka86

BB, koja si ti legenda  :Smile:  mama, čestitam od srca  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Muma

Jutro!
*Bluebella* prekrasno je tak nešto pročitati...zvuči toliko lako  :Laughing:  Znamo da nije bilo, ali daje vjetar u leđa! Uživaj s malim i papajte puno!
*butterfly* na redu siiiiiii  :Very Happy:  Sretno danas! Nadam se da ćeš doći doma s pregleda jako ohrabrena i pozitivna!
Kod mene novost da se maleni jučer pokušao krenuti. Bilo je jako napeto i borbeno u njegovoj kućici od 20h do 23.30h, ali mislim da moj mali miš ipak nije uspio. Sad je dosta miran, valjda se izmučio  :Heart:  Čekam da počne buđenje da vidim jesu li još nožice na mojem lijevom boku jer ih sad ne osjećam...pa se još uvijek nadam  :ban:

----------


## Ginger

Bluebella je isla na kaficu  :Laughing: 
a onda je usput i rodila  :Smile: 

Leptirice ~~~~~~~ za pregled i da si se neprimjetno otvorila

Muma a tebi ~~~~~~~~ da nam se frajer okrenuo

lina  :Love:  mrzim te strahove

Uf, uf, krenule nam zimske bebe...ni mi nismo daleko...bbella mi malo oladila strah, he, he
Nadam se da cu ko i ona, samo bez dripa...

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure
bb nek vam je sa srecom da uzivate i mazite se sa svojim maksom.
buterrfly cekamo lijepe vijesti i od tebe danas.

----------


## Vrci

Muma fige za malca da je uspio po noći dovršiti svoj salto  :Smile:

----------


## analoneta

vidim ja pocele su stizati zimske bebe........................ cestitkeee!!!!! a ostatu koje su sad na redu držim   :fige:  :fige:

----------


## željkica

*BB* stvarno si nam dala vjetar u leđa ,čestitam još jednom!
*Muma*  :fige:  da se bebač okrenuo!
*Butterfly* sretno na pregledu,nemoj još ostat tamo ja sam iza tebe al ja nisam još spremna al bit ću uskoro  :Laughing:

----------


## Bluebella

Leptirice sretno na pregledu  :Smile:  i samo pitaj sve sto te zanima. 
Ginger dripa sam dobila jako malo, nije ni 10% one boce iscurilo a vec sam tiskala malog. Mogla sam i ranije ali sam potjerala babicu jer me htjela usred truda prebaciti na ledja. Kokoš!  Ja sam joj lijepo rekla da priceka da taj zavrsi pa cu se okrenuti i u slijedecem tiskati. Nije joj to bas sjelo, al bas me briga. Kad sam pocela tiskati imala sam takav nagon da je žena ostala paf da mi nista ne mora objasnjavati i pokazivati.

Sto se tiče disanja za vrijeme trudova, meni nije pomoglo, ja sam imala neki svoj ritam disnja. I nitko me nije smio dirati, tipa dragi me htio masirati i gladiti po kosi al mu nisam dala jer me smetalo.

A mali Maksic je dobra beba, samo spava i stalno bi da ga ceskam po glavici. Ne papa bas puno, al vele da ce to doci.. 
Eto toliko od nas dvoje. Gledamo se i njuskamo i jedva cekamo nedjelju da idemo doma

----------


## snupi

Bb bas me razveselilo da si rodila, i da ti je Maks dosao  bez ikakvih problema, volim cuti takve price!! Privikavajte se jedan na drugog i saljem vam jedan veliki zagrljaj i pusu!!

----------


## željkica

*BB* baš mi je drago da si imala koliko-toliko lagan porod ,  :Kiss:  za Maksića!

*Butterfly* di si ti?jel pregled gotov ili si išla rodit??????

----------


## Ginger

Bbella, znaci, bilo je bas onako kako si govorila-mali je izletio van  :Smile: 
Bravo vas dvoje!  :Heart: 
Ma na pocetku ti oni ne papaju puno, maaali je to zeludac, vidjet ces kad krene 
Al legendo, ti stignes i na referendum  :Laughing: 

Nego, i ja od pocetka ove trudnoce imam super osjecaj, i za trudnocu i za porod - nadam se da me osjecaj, kao ni tebe, nece prevariti

----------


## butterfly101

Hej najdraže moje, evo mene napokon doma , znači još smo u kompletu! 
Ništa,ali baš ništa se ne dešava! CTG je toliko "lijep" da bi ga dr. zadržala za školski primjer. 
Dolje sve zabetonirano, ma niti milimetar milimetra... malo sam se iznenadila, već vidim scenu kako će me stavit na inducirani.Niti hopsanje po lopti ne pomaže! :Evil or Very Mad: 
E neću, pa makar čekala Božić i čekala *Željkicu*. 

*Muma* a mali je imao party, pa tko zna, možda te i iznenadi kad ga na uzv vide naglavačke!  :Klap: 





> Bluebella je isla na kaficu
> a onda je usput i rodila
> Uf, uf, krenule nam zimske bebe...ni mi nismo daleko...bbella mi malo oladila strah, he, he
> Nadam se da cu ko i ona, samo bez dripa...


potpisujem, prije slijedećeg pregleda idem na kaficu, pa se možda posreći  :Razz:  ,ma može i malo, malo dripa!

*Bluebella* Meni još nije jasno, di je onih 15 min boli!?  :Smile: 
Zašto si bila tako dugo u rađaoni, cijeli dan smo te čekali ovdje,(ja sam generalku doma napravila,bila sam uzbudjena kao da sam ja tamo) kad su te tamo smjestili sta od tada trudovi nisu popuštali? 
Kad si babicu potjerala, to je bio sam kraj, kolika je bila pauza izmedju truda? 
Koliko je trajalo najduže vrijeme boli, ali baš one da rastura (znam da je individualno, ali ohrabri me)?
Još ovo, kad tiskaš, meni stvarno nije jasno, netko kaže kao da piškiš, drugi mi kažu kao da kakiš.... dali ti to dodje spontano?

Cure izvinite, vi koje ste rodile sigurno mi se smijete na ovim pitanjima :škartoc: , ali BBella je najsvježja i nadam se da će mi dati odgovore,neznam koga pitati, a dr. me sram !
Bbella hvala ti draga moja unaprijed

----------


## sybylle

> Zašto si bila tako dugo u rađaoni, cijeli dan smo te čekali ovdje,(ja sam generalku doma napravila,bila sam uzbudjena kao da sam ja tamo) kad su te tamo smjestili sta od tada trudovi nisu popuštali? 
> Kad si babicu potjerala, to je bio sam kraj, kolika je bila pauza izmedju truda? 
> Koliko je trajalo najduže vrijeme boli, ali baš one da rastura (znam da je individualno, ali ohrabri me)?
> Još ovo, kad tiskaš, meni stvarno nije jasno, netko kaže kao da piškiš, drugi mi kažu kao da kakiš.... dali ti to dodje spontano?
> 
> Cure izvinite, vi koje ste rodile sigurno mi se smijete na ovim pitanjima, ali BBella je najsvježja i nadam se da će mi dati odgovore,neznam koga pitati, a dr. me sram !
> Bbella hvala ti draga moja unaprijed


Mislim da sve mi željno iščekujemo odgovore na ova pitanja! Najsvježije i iz prve ruke  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

Bila sam dugo u radjaoni jet smo ostali na druzenju, tata, beba i ja do 19h. Onda je dragi otisao slaviti, bebu na kupanje, meni donijeli veceru, poslije mi pomogli otusirati se i smjestili u sobu.
U 13:15 sam usla u radjaonu, tad sam vec bila 5cm otvorena, dobila sam drip jer sam trazila epiduralnu, medjutim dok je anesteziolog dosao ja sam vec bila 8cm otvorena i rekla sam da ju ne zelim s obzirom da brzo ide. Dali su mi dolantin koji me osamutio i za nekih pola sata sam vec tiskla mlog van. 
S obzirom da mi je ovo prva beba porod od 13:15 do 16:48 je idealan. S tim da sam samo pola sata imala prave trudove kojih se vise ne sjećam jer sam bila pod dolantinom. pauza između trudova u izgonu  je bila mozda minut. Kod izgona me najvise bolilo kad su ramena izlazila.
Nagon za tiskanje je bio kao da me tera piskiti i kakiti i tako sam tiskala i doslo je skroz spontano.

Jesam sva pitanja pohvatala.. sad su mi posjete pa se vratim malo kasnije

----------


## leeloo77

bb čestitaam na bebaču!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bluebella

> Bbella, znaci, bilo je bas onako kako si govorila-mali je izletio van 
> Bravo vas dvoje! 
> Ma na pocetku ti oni ne papaju puno, maaali je to zeludac, vidjet ces kad krene 
> Al legendo, ti stignes i na referendum 
> 
> Nego, i ja od pocetka ove trudnoce imam super osjecaj, i za trudnocu i za porod - nadam se da me osjecaj, kao ni tebe, nece prevariti


Meni se cinilo sve nekako brzo... kao da je izletio. Babica mi je govorila kako da disem i drzim noge i to sam poslusala.
U nedjelju izlazim iz bolnice i odmah na referendum pa doma  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

BB jel sada stalno s tobom? i kaj su tamo 2-krevetne sobe? ili je to nešto kao apartman?

----------


## Bluebella

> BB jel sada stalno s tobom? i kaj su tamo 2-krevetne sobe? ili je to nešto kao apartman?


Bebe su stalno su sa mamom. Iako jucer su me pitali dali ga zelim ciju noc i ako mi bude naporno da ce ga uzeti. Mislim da to samo za prvu noc izlaze u susret.
Sobe su trokrevetne i dvokrevetne. Trokrevetnih ima dosta i one imaju zajednicko kupatilo i wc-e, po dvije dvokrevetne sobe dijele kupatilo izmedju. A mene su smjestili u dvokrevetnu koja ima vlastito kupatilo jer apartman koji sam rezervirala nije slobodan, iako sad sam solo. Cimerica otisla doma.

----------


## Ginger

Bbella  :Kiss:

----------


## linalena

eh kada odspavam popodne sat, pa odem u krpe u 10 onda se i budim i 4
no maleni mi radi društvo

moram se raspitati kakve su sobe u Petrovoj?
moram napraviti popis kaj sve trebam napraviti - listu svih lista :Laughing: 
idem se igrat na Face

----------


## Muma

*linalena* a da pokušaš s čačkalicama izgurati barem do 23h?  :Cool:  Noći su preeeeduge kad se jednom probudiš.  :Nope: 
*buttefly* legendoooo, kad čitam tvoja pitanja pitam se jel zezaš ili stvarno misliš da će to tak brzo?  :Laughing:  Tek kad te smjesete u rađaonu onda počinje party od bolova, a ništa tad ne staje. Tu kod nas je prije koji dan cura otišla u rađaonu u 9h ujutro a izašla je u 22h. Ne znam zašto je trajalo ipak tooooliko dugo ali jest. Iskustva su svaaaaakakva. Ali želim ti da to što ekspresnije riješiš  :Taps: 
Mene je uopće strah reći, napisati, priznati sama sebi... nekakvi bolovi me šarafe...samo da se smire  :scared:  nije me trenutno ni strah poroda, nego ne smije još van!!!

----------


## đurđa76

> *linalena* a da pokušaš s čačkalicama izgurati barem do 23h?  Noći su preeeeduge kad se jednom probudiš. 
> *buttefly* legendoooo, kad čitam tvoja pitanja pitam se jel zezaš ili stvarno misliš da će to tak brzo?  Tek kad te smjesete u rađaonu onda počinje party od bolova, a ništa tad ne staje. Tu kod nas je prije koji dan cura otišla u rađaonu u 9h ujutro a izašla je u 22h. Ne znam zašto je trajalo ipak tooooliko dugo ali jest. Iskustva su svaaaaakakva. Ali želim ti da to što ekspresnije riješiš 
> Mene je uopće strah reći, napisati, priznati sama sebi... nekakvi bolovi me šarafe...samo da se smire  nije me trenutno ni strah poroda, nego ne smije još van!!!


Muma,ja sam rodila na 36+3 koliko si ti sada i bilo je sve u redu,ne brini,sigurna sam da je onaj uzv sa procjenom težine bio lažan

----------


## Ginger

Jutro!
Muma, nadam se da ce stati...cisto da mu damo jos malo vremena da se okrene...
A ako odluci i uskoro van, on je sasvim ok, ne brini za tezinu

lina, pa odi kasnije spat

----------


## Muma

Na 5-10 min smo. I još se nadam da bude stalo, da je samo do probave. I onda eto slijedeći stiskavac.

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure
muma sta bi ti malo prekoreda ? :Smile:

----------


## boss

izgleda da mali ipak hoce preko reda  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

iju Muma, redovita neka probava...drž se i neka ti porod bude kao iz butterflyinih snova!
(butterfly, ne daj se ti obeshrabriti, ima ih i kojima je trajalo 15 minuta  :Wink: )

----------


## željkica

jutro!
Muma stoj di bi ti moraš čekat red,u rađaonu idemo skupa! :Smile: 

Jel u rađaoni hladno? ja sam inače zimogrozna , a jednom kad sam bila na operaciji u sali sam se smrzla.

----------


## Ginger

Muma, ako je krenulo, nek prodje sto brze i lakse!




> (butterfly, ne daj se ti obeshrabriti, ima ih i kojima je trajalo 15 minuta )


Aha, al ih nikad nismo vidjeli  :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

zeljkice, meni je postalo hladno nakon nekog vremena pa su mi dali deku
A carape sam si obula odmah i super su mi bile
Spavacica je bila kratkih rukava i ne preduga...zbog infuzije i da ne smeta kod izgona
A ima cura kojima je cijelo vrijeme vruce...
Ja mislim da su mene dotukli silnim lijekovima...

----------


## boss

muma ti se fino istusiraj pa sjedni i popij kafu , i taman ces stici cak i prije bb oborices njen rekord  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

ček šta je Mumu stavrno već uhvatilo?????????uf drži se ,i neka bude brzo!
leptirice di si još smo ostale samo ja i ti  :Taps: 

onda ja čarape neću ni skidat obuću odmah dvoje  :Smile:

----------


## anddu

Uf da mi je barem bilo hladno! Rađala 1.7., znojila se ko svinja, a oni ugasili klimu  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## lovekd

Muma,ako je krenulo,nek ti je sa srećom. Nek sve prođe u najboljem redu-MOŽEŠ TI TO!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Bluebella

Muma draga ~~~~~~~ da su ipak lažni i ostanete do termina u komadu

Meni je bila jako vruce u radjaoni, al i inace mi je vruce bilo pred kraj trudnoce.
U bolnici da ne pričam,  kuham seeeee.....

----------


## corinaII

Muma draga ako je stvarno krenulo nek ti porod bude što lakši i bezbolniji. Malac tvoj je pravi, sve je u redu i ako dođe danas ipak su to već veliki tjedni.

----------


## Muma

Krenula je i krv sad nakon tuširanja. Krećemo. Držite fige.

----------


## Bluebella

Mislim na tebe ~~~~~~~~ nek sve bude ok.

----------


## jejja

Muma ~~~~~~~~~ da sve prodje dobro, saljem veliki zagrljaj

----------


## tigrical

Muma sretno!

----------


## željkica

Muma ~~~~~~~~~ da sve prodje dobro,SRETNO!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## corinaII

Muma ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

Muma super to je dobar redosljed trudovi, pa sluzni čep, a šta je beba na zadak nisam skužila??

----------


## hrki

Muma draga drzi se.  SRETNO!

----------


## žužy

*Muma*,sretnooooo draga! Još malo i grlila buš svog bebolinca!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mucica

*Muma* sretno draga!!!! Sve će biti super, još danas ćeš ti grliti svog malog frajera!  :Very Happy:  
Evo još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve prođe baš onako kako si se nadala  :Kiss:

----------


## nov@

Ajme, ne škicam 1 dan i eto vijesti, najprije Bluebella čestitam!!! Bravo za lijep porod, volim takve priče  :Smile: 
A *muma* ajme, pa kud si ti krenula??? A nismo rekle slj tjedan donesem muffine s šumskim voćem? Ajd, držim fige, šaljem puse i budi hrabra!!!  :Kiss:  :Kiss:   :Kiss: 
*SRETNO!!!!*

----------


## Ginger

Muma, sretno draga!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Muma sretnoooo!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

*muma* sretno mila!

----------


## tina29

ajme koja vijest čim upalim forum  :Smile: * muma* malac je ekspresan,ma neka ako hoće van u zagrljaj svojoj mami!
nek ti je sa srečom,da bude brzo i bezbolno i da se ipak uspio okrenut pa da imaš najljepši moguči porod!
mislim na tebe i šaljem ogroman hug!  :Kiss:  :Love:

----------


## snupi

nova pa jucer smo bile sa njom, ocito kod nje  ide sve brzo, ili mali hoce da bude doma  za Bozic i da mu mama stigne  ispeci i kolace!! :Smile: Draga muma da sve bude ok da porod bude  slican i Bbulein!!

----------


## nova21

Muma sretno

----------


## Vrci

Muma, očito se malac okretao i spremao za izlazak  :Smile: 

Držim ti fige, javi se što prije, i neka bude lagan porod. Prošao je 36tt, mislim da je to sad sve u terminu



Što se tiče poroda, frendičina šogorica je rađala 24 sata prvo, oko 18 sati drugo. Zna to trajati... i moja sestrična cijeli dan u boksu i rađaoni, da bi na kraju bio carski rez. Tu stvarno nema pravila, frendica mi je rodila ekspresno, popodne otišla na pregled, u 6 smo već tipkale preko mobitela

----------


## butterfly101

*Bluebella* hvala za odgovore, puse Maksiću.....sutraaaaa ste kući  :Very Happy: 

*Muma* pa draga moja, kakvo je to švercanje preko reda!!!!  Nekako je sve brzo krenulo, joj šta bi dala da nam javiš kako si sve obavla za 15 min.... mislimo na tebe i držimo fige da sve prodje u naj naj redu!!!!
Javi nam se brzo, znaš da sve dežuramo sad na forumu!!!!  :Klap: 

*željkice* šta kažeš,hehe ostale smo same, sad je pitanje koja će prva !!!! Meni se baš ne žuri, nekako nebi još, pa bi.... uf  :Kiss:

----------


## butterfly101

*lina*  di je nova lista ...  :Kiss:

----------


## boss

muma nadam se da ce se sto prije i sto lakse zavrsiti

----------


## Inesz

> Muma,ja sam rodila na 36+3 koliko si ti sada i bilo je sve u redu,ne brini,sigurna sam da je onaj uzv sa procjenom težine bio lažan



Muma, sretno!
Za koje rodilište se je Muma na koncu odlučila?
Sretno i drugim curama koje su blizu termina. Ne bojte se, sve će biti dobro.

A Đurđa moja, sjećam se kao jučer dana kad si rodila.Tad mi je nošlo u glavu da sam ja sljedeća na redu!  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

ooooo otišli na plac, pa odmah kuhati i gle novosti

Muma želim ti predivno iskustvo i brzo da nunaš bebonju i da se do Božića ti već oporaviš pa nas pingaš s kolačima i ukrasima

----------


## žužy

*Muma* nam je rodila!
Čestitajmo!!
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83137-M...48#post2527648

----------


## corinaII

Muma nam je mama  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

Inesz u vz rodilistu posto joj je dvije minute od doma!

----------


## Mucica

*Muma*  :Very Happy:  aaaaaaa bravoooo  :Very Happy: 
Joooj plaćem od sreće  :Very Happy:  Draga moja čestitam od  :Heart:  !!!  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

*BUtterfly* pa nije baš da se i meni žuri tako da možeš slobodno prije mene  :Smile:  uf šta su ova dva poroda bila expresna ja ću još kraće oborit ću rekord  :Laughing: 

Danas moje nećakinje imaju rođ blizanke prava dva mala vragolana ako i mali Lovro bude takav bit će Mumi veselo! :pivo:

----------


## jojo

čestitam muma :Very Happy:

----------


## Vrci

Bravo muma, cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## frka

ajme, ne vjerujem! Muma, čestitam!!! puse Lovri!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka se nastave ekspresni porodi, curke!

----------


## Ginger

Muma draga, cestitam i ovdje!  :Very Happy: 
Zete, dobro mi dosao!!
Tvoja curka bad plese u trbuhu-raduje se tvom dolasku!

Ajme, al su ove zimske bebe ekspresne!
He, he, tako cemo i mi ostale!

----------


## Strašna

Ajme nemogu vas sve pohvatat...sa suzama radosnicama u očima čestitam svim novopečenim mamicama, mojim dragim ženama suborkama, ženama zmajevima...
SRETNO!!!

----------


## sybylle

Ajme, ne mogu vjerovati!!!!! *Muma* čestitam! Sve j došlo nenadano (još si i neke kolače morala peći :Smile:  ) i prošlo ekspresno! Bravo za vas  :Very Happy: 
S obzirom da je ovo krenulo ovako svaki drugi dan, prekosutra je red na *Leptiricu* ili *Željkicu*??  :Grin:

----------


## đurđa76

Muma čestitam od srca,bome je bilo expresno!!!!

----------


## đurđa76

> Muma, sretno!
> Za koje rodilište se je Muma na koncu odlučila?
> Sretno i drugim curama koje su blizu termina. Ne bojte se, sve će biti dobro.
> 
> A Đurđa moja, sjećam se kao jučer dana kad si rodila.Tad mi je nošlo u glavu da sam ja sljedeća na redu!


e da,a sad još ovo dvoje da riješimo,ali kako su cure požurile,neki dan baš gledam listu i ja prva poslije mislim četiri podebljane,ali ipak ne bi tako ubrzano,sad nek rode još mislim željkica i prije leptirica pa ćemo napraviti pauzu bar do kraja prvog mjeseca,moji mi mogu doći za rođendan!!!!

----------


## đurđa76

uf,išla sad ponovo na listu i vidim da sam tri izostavila,Muma me zbunila
Ginger,Corina i Innu,a onda smo mi

----------


## lberc

muma,čestitam i ovdje!

----------


## Peony

*Muma*, draga, čestitke i ovdje!!!
Kad sam se ulogirala na forum vodila si listu odbrojavalica na Prije začeća. A sad maziš svoju bebicu... :Zaljubljen:  Prekrasno!

----------


## željkica

Neće željkica još premda mi se čini da se malecki malo spustio hm hm. :scared: 

Butterfly spala knjiga na dva slova! :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Muma,cestitam!!!
Bome si me iznenadila :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Ma kako je Muma legenda istisla zadak u 20 minuta!
(Ginger, evo, i to smo sad vidjeli  :lool: )
butterfly, jel ti pao kamen sa srca? Sad za inat obori rekord, navijamo za 15!!

----------


## corinaII

> butterfly, jel ti pao kamen sa srca? Sad za inat obori rekord, navijamo za 15!!


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## linalena

eto ne pomaže ni spavanje tek u pol12

mislim ja o našim novim babinjačama, nadam se da Bleubella ide danas doma a Muma da je već lijepo uspostavila dojenje

----------


## Bluebella

Yes... mi danas idemo domaaaa  :Very Happy:  jedva cekam 13h  :Very Happy: 

Dodje mi nocas doktorica sa odjela i pita me zasto ne spavam dok i beba spava, a ja joj odgovorim da ne mogu spavati i da zelim gledati i maziti bebu. Ona se nasmije i kaze mi kako je komentirala sa sestrama sa odjela da vec dugo nisu imali ovako veselu i euforicnu rodilju  :Smile: 

Gdje nam je Muma... ja cijelu noc cekam izvještaj  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

> Ma kako je Muma legenda istisla zadak u 20 minuta!
> (Ginger, evo, i to smo sad vidjeli )
> butterfly, jel ti pao kamen sa srca? Sad za inat obori rekord, navijamo za 15!!


 :Laughing:  potrudit cu se, dat cu sve od sebe!!!! 

Bbella danas domaaaaaa,  sad kad se skockas za izlazak bit ces prava "milfaca".  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

> Ma kako je Muma legenda istisla zadak u 20 minuta!
> (Ginger, evo, i to smo sad vidjeli )
> butterfly, jel ti pao kamen sa srca? Sad za inat obori rekord, navijamo za 15!!


 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
Eto da, sad smo i to vidjeli (sad sam opet partibrejker, al to je bio samo izgon, ako se ne varam)
sad ce leptirica sve odraditi za 15  :Yes: 

Al bome je Muma legenda, ona onako sva sitna i rjesi zadak ko od sale  :Naklon:

----------


## željkica

jutro!
*butterfly* ako ćeš ti za 15 min ja ću za 13-14 min bar min manje neželim se ni ja mučit! inače kako si jel te šta boli?
Ja sutra imam pregled pa ćemo vidit šta se događa!

*Bluebella* ide kući super  :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

Bleubella super kaj idete danas doma, bravo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
i ja jedva čekam Mumin izvještaj

----------


## sybylle

Kako vrijeme brzo prolazi-Bluebella već ide doma sa svojim malim frajerom! Bit će to krasan prosinac i Božić kod vas  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Curke,Muma vas sve puno pozdravlja i zahvaljuje se na čestitkama!
Detalje bude pisala kad dođe doma iz bolnice,trenutno nema neta.Čuvaju se,maze i polako papaju! <3

----------


## Bluebella

stigli mi doma  :Very Happy:  tak mi je nestvarno da je tu s nama.... prekrasan osjećaj i prevelika sreća.

*željkica i butterfly*.. sad odbrojavamo do vašeg dana, nastavite niz brzih poroda.
imam jedan mali savjet za nešto korisno u torbi za bolnicu. ja sam si u dm-u kupila vodu za lice u spreju (Evian dođe 9,90kn), super mi je došlo na porodu da me dragi malo osjveži, a poslije za ranu od reza da ne moram nakon svakog odlaska na wc se tuširati, samo sam malo s tim našpricala i lagano prebrisala (peckalo me ako bi urin došao do rane).

kak sad muma nema neta u bolnici a kad je ležala u bolnici javljala se... daj žužy malo detalja, znamo da ih imaš  :Smile:  kad izlazi iz bolnice?

----------


## lberc

a,kak je slatki..a tek kosica  :Heart:

----------


## frka

ajme, medenjaka  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## žužy

Bluebella,jao ljepote male tamnokose ! <3
Muma nema neta sad,dok je prije bila ležala u bolnici,imala je jer je ipak dugo bila tamo pa da si malo skrati vrijeme..sad joj ne treba kad ne bude dugo.Neznam točno kad idu doma,nadam se da jako brzo jer domeka je najljepše!

----------


## butterfly101

> jutro!
> *butterfly* ako ćeš ti za 15 min ja ću za 13-14 min bar min manje neželim se ni ja mučit! inače kako si jel te šta boli?
> Ja sutra imam pregled pa ćemo vidit šta se događa!
> 
> *Bluebella* ide kući super



Ma ja sam ok, nemam nikakvih simptoma da bi mogla rodit!
Sutra imam i ja opet kontrolu, bašme zanima šta se dešava. Mali je živahan, a ja stalno gladna i stalno mi je vruće!
Držim fige da bude sve ok i javi sutra kako je kod tebe prošlo....da nebiš rodila prije mene  :durise:

----------


## butterfly101

*Blueballa* joooo peslatki mali miš. Papa, dojiš ? Kako to ide, je teško ?  Je lijepo napokon doma, ja mislim da neću skidat pogled sa bebe kad se rodi! Jesi ga zamišljala takvog?
znam,znam opet ja s pitanjima!!!  :Grin: 

Uživajte u toplini doma svoga, želim Vam lijepu i mirnu prvu zajedničku noć! Neka lijepo nana u svom krevetiću!!!

----------


## tina29

*Bbella* Maks je pravi medenjak!  :Zaljubljen: 
uživajte u svom smotuljku!
*butterfly* baš si me lijepo nasmijala sa svojim pitanjima,neka,neka svaka info je dobro došla....
želim ti ekspresan porod od nekih recimo 12 min.da malo dignemo ljestvicu  :Grin:  :Kiss: 
sretno sutra na kontroli,javi se sa lijepim novostima! 
cure moje uzivajte! puse!

----------


## Bluebella

> *Blueballa* joooo peslatki mali miš. Papa, dojiš ? Kako to ide, je teško ?  Je lijepo napokon doma, ja mislim da neću skidat pogled sa bebe kad se rodi! Jesi ga zamišljala takvog?
> znam,znam opet ja s pitanjima!!! 
> 
> Uživajte u toplini doma svoga, želim Vam lijepu i mirnu prvu zajedničku noć! Neka lijepo nana u svom krevetiću!!!


dojim, a mali papa samo tako  :Smile:  čim pomiriše cicu odmah zijeva i namješta se  :Smile:  ide nam super, nije teško, treba malo više volje ispočetka i sad me počelo boliti kad povučer prva dva tri cuga.... mažem bradavice purelanom pa nisu popucale. iako, sestre na odjelu mi nisu dale da mažem bradavice unaprijed. al nisam se dala, kad bradavice popucaju onda je kasno.
a bila sam totalno u šoku kad sam ga vidjela. nisam se zaljubila na prvi pogled, pitala sam doktoricu šta je to i smijala se. dragi je slikao i ono sad kad gledam unazad ne vjerujem da sam se ustala u 5h ujutro i išla u trudovima prati kosu i fenirati ju na okruglu četku pramen po pramen. na slikama mi kosa izgleda kao iz salona  :Laughing: 
i iako sam bila protiv da me dragi slika u porodu i kad beba izađe van, sad su mi te slike predivne. 

ja i dalje ne mogu vjerovati da je to moj sin.... i naravno, meni i dragom je kao i svakom roditelju najljepši na svijetu  :Zaljubljen:  

meni je porod ostao kao predivno iskustvo. danas dok sam se šetala hodnikom, provirila sam u rodilište i kad sam vidjela svoj boks suze su mi došle na lice.

----------


## željkica

*Blueballa*

----------


## lovekd

Bluebella,mališan je pre,pre,premedeni <3 Podsjeća me na moju curku s tom velikom crnom kosom.  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Bluebella koji medenko!
Preeeedivaaan je!!!

----------


## Ginger

Juuutrooooo
Ja budna vec sat i pol, za popi....
A malena ima tulum i stuca uz to  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

eto i mene za dobrojutro čajek

baš sam fino prelađena, začepljen nos, groznica na usnici, kihanje  i suhi kašalj, al sve je to meni niš dok mi ne dohvati krajnike, nadam se da ni neće
Danas moram do porezne po PKkarticu , uopće ne znam zakaj, poslali mi mail da im treba na poslu bez ikakvog objašnjenja, ja nisam imala nikakvih promjena u zadnjih 4 godina. Mislila sam ih zvati i pitati zakaj al opet znam da nema razloga se raspravljati, tako da ću to ići oko 10-11 kada popusti gužva u tramvajima a i probati ću isturiti trbuh pa možda dobijem preko reda

Bleubella predivan je mali, predivan friz, a tek rukica u nekoj zamišljenoj fazi. Sada čekamo izvještaj iz prvo noći kod kuće

Nama su na tečaju o dojenju pričali da je za dojenje najvažnije da beba dobro uhvati bradavicu i onda ništa ne smije boliti. I da na početku početaka vuče ali nejde ništa tek nakon 2-3 povlačenja se otpušta mlijeko i da na početku dojenja to može mamu lagano boliti

----------


## lberc

jutro!
linalena i meni izbila groznica na usnici i to na dva mjesta,a nisam prehlađena,osječam se ko nakaza..ne znam jel mi imunitet tak oslabljen ili kaj,pijem elevit,šumeći vitamin c i magnezij,kaj bi trebala još nekaj?
cure,sretno danas na pregledima..da ste bar malo otvorene i spremne za expresne porode...kak je počelo do ljeta kad ja dojdem na red,to bu gotovo za 5 minuta.

----------


## Ginger

joj cure, i ja sam neka virozna...
a nos mi je zastopan, s manjim prekidima, jos od 8.mjeseca (od ambrozije) i vec mi je pun kufer
cure mi svako malo iz vrtica donesu neko veselje
najnovije, uz smrkavost, je konjuktivitis grrrrrr

cure na pregledu ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

jutros mi je mali jako aktivan i to nekako popreko, valjda se okrenuo, no brine me jer me na momente ulovi neki pikavi osjećaj u maternici, ili je to mjehur?? To je jako slabo i recimo veličine šake iznad stidne kosti. A opet možda kako se mali okrenuo se sada maternica mora priviknuti 

Inače nakon bauljanja do pol 6 vratili se u krevet pokazati tati kako je mami, pa je on otišao na posao a ja začorila do maloprije. Al eto već stavila juneću juhicu u pretis, pa za jedno sat i pol odem to na poreznu a poslije završim.

----------


## Tinka79

Pitanje za one koje su imale hematom u ranoj trudnoci.Naime prosli tj bio nam je 6+5tt sam primjetila smeckasto brljavljenje i naravno odmah odjurila do dr, i na UZV smo vidjeli da je jedna mrvica nestala ( bio je transfer 2 mrvica ) i ostao je kao neki hematomcic,druga mrva je dobro sa uriednim otkucajima srca.Utrogestane sam 2 dana pila i smirilo se,da bi jutros na 7+2tt opet primjetila brljavljenje.Jeli moguci da se hematom vec 5 dana cijedi?

----------


## jejja

Tinka moguce je da cijedi i duze, ne izadje sve odjednom pa moze trajati danima.. samo miruj cim vise i nastavi s utrogestanima...

----------


## Tinka79

Jao ali igra zivaca za poluditi! Citam da neke cure uzimaju Duphastone kod krvarenja,to nije potrebno kad uzimam Utrogestane?!

----------


## jejja

Nije potrebno, to je oboje progesteron a utrogestan je jaci i bolje djeluje vaginalno, bar tako kazu...
Znam da ti kida zivce ali samo polako, mirovanje je jedino sto mozes.. ja sam krvarila i smedje i frisku krv i eto mirovanje i mirovanje i za sad je sve ok.. drzim fige da i kod tebe bude tako..

----------


## linalena

butterfly101 5.12
željkica 11.12
corinaII 14.01
Ginger 22.1. (al si želi 20.1)
innu 27.01.
đurđa76 18.2. blizanci
Vrci 19.2. (po doku 18.2)
nov@ 19.2 
boss 3. 3.
sybylle 5.3. blizanci možda urane
zima77 6.3
linalena 12.3
lovekd 17.3.
snupi 18.03. 
mima235 19.03.
tigrical 31.03
tonkica 05.04.


Nove cure ajde se dopišite, ako imate termine ili bar ono cca, da se mi malo podignemo gore  :Laughing:

----------


## lberc

joj,ja sam još daleko,2.7....sigurno ima cura prje mene

----------


## Tinka79

> Nije potrebno, to je oboje progesteron a utrogestan je jaci i bolje djeluje vaginalno, bar tako kazu...
> Znam da ti kida zivce ali samo polako, mirovanje je jedino sto mozes.. ja sam krvarila i smedje i frisku krv i eto mirovanje i mirovanje i za sad je sve ok.. drzim fige da i kod tebe bude tako..


Znam da bolje djeluje vaginalno ali mi je dr zbog krvarenja i bolje absorbcije utrogestana preporucila da ga uzimam oralno dok se krvarenje ne zaustavi.
Hvala ti svakako na rijecima utjehe!

----------


## Ginger

linalena pobogu, nemoj tako podebljavati, usrat cemo se id straha  :Laughing: 

Tinka, meni su se hematomi u prve dvije trudnoce cjedili tjednima...
I dok je god to trajalo, progesteron sam uzimala oralno
I miruj dok se to ne rijesi

----------


## jejja

Ja sam isto jaaako daleko s terminom 05.07.... Sutra pregled, simptomi nikakvi a na 9+2 sam.. uzaasno me paranoje hvataju i jedva cekam sutra vidjeti svoje malo cudo da je sve ok i da raste...

----------


## bebi

mislila sam da sam najmlađa  po terminu 28.06 2014.(a po rodnom listu bolje da šutim  :Laughing: ) ali ima i poslije mene ali eto sve je to tu u 7 dana jejja i ibrec  
ma proće to brzo no sikiriki .... :Smile:

----------


## lberc

> Ja sam isto jaaako daleko s terminom 05.07.... Sutra pregled, simptomi nikakvi a na 9+2 sam.. uzaasno me paranoje hvataju i jedva cekam sutra vidjeti svoje malo cudo da je sve ok i da raste...


ja sam blizu tebe,ni ja nemam baš nekih simptoma,osim malo mučnina,nemam baš apetit,cmizdrim na neke glupe stvari na televiziji,čas sam super volje,ćas bi se svađala..sreća kaj sam sama doma pa nemam s kim,jedino se derem na mačke...meni pregled tek 18,di je još to,ja bi već ovaj tjedan

----------


## snupi

pozdrav bareki, meni se nije dalo prije dici iz kreveta jer se ova mala vrpolji ujutro sve u 16, pa je ne zelim prekinuti, trenutno jedemo palentu. Bb Maks  je prekrasan!
Nekak nam se lista smanjuje , nove tete javiti nasoj profi Lini da stavi i vase termine na listu!

----------


## Vrci

Da ne čekamo linu, najmanji problem je napraviti listu  :Smile: 

butterfly101 5.12
željkica 11.12
corinaII 14.01
Ginger 22.1. (al si želi 20.1)
innu 27.01.
đurđa76 18.2. blizanci
Vrci 19.2. 
nov@ 19.2 
boss 3. 3.
sybylle 5.3. blizanci možda urane
zima77 6.3
linalena 12.3
lovekd 17.3.
snupi 18.03. 
mima235 19.03.
tigrical 31.03
tonkica 05.04.
bebi 28.06.
lberc 02.07.
jejja 05.07.

----------


## vatra86

jooooj ja sam malo nazadna.. he he..
*BluBella* od srca cestitke na Maxu!!!!! Prekrasan je!!! Uzivajte i nek bude ziv i zdrav!!!  :Kiss: 

*Mumaaaaaaaa* ajme tvom se Lovru malo zurilo... Samo nek je sve uredu... Cestitam!!  :Kiss: 

Ostalim curama puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da u miru docekate svoje termine..  :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

bbella avatar ti je cukrić!

Mi danas punimo 23 tjedan. Vrijeme mi jako brzo leti...

----------


## Ignis

Nije me dugo bilo, ali lijepih vijesti ovdje
Kao prvo Bbella čestitke draga, a mali je anđeo preeesladaaakkkkkk :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Muma također čestitke,a sinu puse za dobrodošlicu :Heart: 
Vi koje ste sada na redu sretno i učinite to ekspresno, naravno i bezbolno  :Klap: Željkice i Leptirice još malooooo!!
meni danas 10+3, mučnine malo popuštaju ali stvarno je grozno!Sutra se idemo pogledati na zvukić
sve koje ste danas na pregledu sretno i čekamo lijepe vijesti!

----------


## sybylle

> dojim, a mali papa samo tako. čim pomiriše cicu odmah zijeva i namješta se. ide nam super, nije teško, treba malo više volje ispočetka i sad me počelo boliti kad povučer prva dva tri cuga.... mažem bradavice purelanom pa nisu popucale. iako, sestre na odjelu mi nisu dale da mažem bradavice unaprijed. al nisam se dala, kad bradavice popucaju onda je kasno.
> a bila sam totalno u šoku kad sam ga vidjela. nisam se zaljubila na prvi pogled, pitala sam doktoricu šta je to i smijala se. dragi je slikao i ono sad kad gledam unazad ne vjerujem da sam se ustala u 5h ujutro i išla u trudovima prati kosu i fenirati ju na okruglu četku pramen po pramen. na slikama mi kosa izgleda kao iz salona 
> i iako sam bila protiv da me dragi slika u porodu i kad beba izađe van, sad su mi te slike predivne. 
> 
> ja i dalje ne mogu vjerovati da je to moj sin.... i naravno, meni i dragom je kao i svakom roditelju najljepši na svijetu  
> 
> meni je porod ostao kao predivno iskustvo. danas dok sam se šetala hodnikom, provirila sam u rodilište i kad sam vidjela svoj boks suze su mi došle na lice.


E, ovakve priče volimo!  :Smile:  Maksić je prekrasan, pravi frajer s tom gustom, tamnom kosom. Uživajte u njemu!

*Linalena*, *Ginger*, *Iberc*-brzo ozdravite! Da možete adekvatno uživati u predbožićnom odbrojavanju.

*Jeja*, *Iberc*, *Bebi*- sve smo mi bile na dnu liste kad smo stigle ovdje. A sad mi se čini da se ni okrenula nisam, a već 6mj prošlo, a gornji dio liste sve kraći i kraći  :Smile:  ...Tako će biti i vama.

Sad s veseljem čekamo Sv.Nikolu-*Butterfly* i *Željkica* bi mogle dobiti najbolji poklon  :Grin:

----------


## Ignis

Aaaa i mene pišite na listu , oko 20.06

----------


## Vrci

Evo da vidim jel moguns tableta....

butterfly101 5.12
željkica 11.12
corinaII 14.01
Ginger 22.1. (al si želi 20.1)
innu 27.01.
đurđa76 18.2. blizanci
Vrci 19.2. 
nov@ 19.2 
boss 3. 3.
sybylle 5.3. blizanci možda urane
zima77 6.3
linalena 12.3
lovekd 17.3.
snupi 18.03. 
mima235 19.03.
tigrical 31.03
tonkica 05.04.
Ignis oko 20.06. 
bebi 28.06.
lberc 02.07.
jejja 05.07.

----------


## corinaII

Evo nam vesele liste s novim trudnicama  :Smile:  
A ja sam već nestrpljiva evi me 3 na listi jedva cekam i uopće me nije strah poroda ali me je strah dojenja ( kako će to ići i koliko će boliti)
Blubella ja jutros išla u Dm-a kupiti tu evian vodicu za lice i košta 30kn.

----------


## analoneta

evooo samo da se i tu javim meni je  danas 18 dan od transfera i BETA JE 2885    meni je ovo vauuuu moram vadit za dva dana tj prekosutra da vidimo samo el se pravilno dupla   :Smile:

----------


## kismet

> evooo samo da se i tu javim meni je  danas 18 dan od transfera i BETA JE 2885    meni je ovo vauuuu moram vadit za dva dana tj prekosutra da vidimo samo el se pravilno dupla


Analoneta, divno!!! Čestitam, navijamo za Evelin  :Very Happy:

----------


## innu

Majko mila, ta slova su mi sve veća sa svakim postom :trtaroš: :Grin: 
analoneta, čestitke!!!

----------


## sybylle

Analoneta, super beta!! Čestitam!!!

----------


## lovekd

Analoneta,neopisivo mi je drago zbog tebe.  :Very Happy:  Pratila sam te u prvoj trudnoći. Mogu reći da si jedna iznimo hrabra žena/majka i od <3 ti želim urednu trudnoću do samoga kraja  :Kiss:

----------


## analoneta

hvalaa

----------


## milasova8

Analoneta,cestitam :Smile: 
Bas mi je drago i zelim ti skolsku trudnocu ovog puta

----------


## željkica

*Analoneta*,cestitam  :Very Happy: 

MOj pregled prošao uredu zatvorena he he , sad moram svaki drugi dan na ctg i onda 11-tog na dan termina na amnioskopiju ako ne rodim do tada,* butterfly??????*

amnioskopija je malo neugodna jel da?

----------


## butterfly101

Analoneta cestitam,prekrasno  :Very Happy: 

Zeljkice i cure drage, prvo pohvale za lisu....kako je divno biti na vrhu TOP LJESTVICE !!!
Obavila pregled,uzv,ctg...moji mali nece jos! Zatvorena,ctg skolski , a na uzv jaaako veliki decko!
Sve je u naj redu,osim sto smo suprug i ja pomalo nestrpljivi. Nocas se mjenja mjesec, dolazi mladjak pa sad kao postoji mogucnost da se nesto pokrene. Pise na netu da na utjecaj rodjenja djece ima mjesec i vrijem. Tj.kad je juzina i promjen mjeseca.

Bbella kissic Maksicu
Muma i malom Lovri

----------


## tonkica

Zeljkica i Butterfly bravo za preglede, nece bebice još vanka, lipo im je toplo kod mamica  :Smile:  kad dodje želim vam brz i lagan porod

----------


## Ginger

zeljkice, leptirice bravo za preglede!
al to vam se sve promijeni za cas

analoneta  :Very Happy: 
Neka bude skolski do kraja

----------


## tina29

*analoneta* jako mi je drago zbog tebe! neka bude školski do kraja!  :Kiss: 
*željkice,butterfly* bravo za preglede i vaše malce,puse!

----------


## corinaII

Blubella tvoj mli miš je presladak  :Zaljubljen: 
Buterflly i Željkice bravo za preglede :Klap:  a još malo i gotovo kod vas sitno sitno  brojite  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> zeljkice, leptirice bravo za preglede!
> al to vam se sve promijeni za cas
> 
> analoneta 
> Neka bude skolski do kraja


Upravo sam htjela i ja to komentirati, meni puko vodenjak dan nakon UZV-a na kojem je bilo sve školski - ja zatvorena, bez trudova itd.
analoneta stvarno mi je posebno drago zbog tebe :Yes:

----------


## MajaPOP

> Evo da vidim jel moguns tableta....
> 
> butterfly101 5.12
> željkica 11.12
> corinaII 14.01
> Ginger 22.1. (al si želi 20.1)
> innu 27.01.
> đurđa76 18.2. blizanci
> Vrci 19.2. 
> ...


Ja sam onda "najmladja"?  :Smile:  meni u kalkulatoru stoji 15.7.2014.
Jos samo da je lakse prezivljavati ove dane cekanja do iduceg pregleda.... Kako to vama uspijeva drage moje?

----------


## MajaPOP

> Analoneta,cestitam
> Bas mi je drago i zelim ti skolsku trudnocu ovog puta


Potpisujem! Sretno!!!

----------


## Vrci

Da dodam i Maju

butterfly101 5.12
željkica 11.12
corinaII 14.01
Ginger 22.1. (al si želi 20.1)
innu 27.01.
đurđa76 18.2. blizanci
Vrci 19.2. 
nov@ 19.2 
boss 3. 3.
sybylle 5.3. blizanci možda urane
zima77 6.3
linalena 12.3
lovekd 17.3.
snupi 18.03. 
mima235 19.03.
tigrical 31.03
tonkica 05.04.
Ignis oko 20.06. 
bebi 28.06.
lberc 02.07.
jejja 05.07.
MajaPOP 15.07.

----------


## Ginger

A vid nje, i dalje povecava i bolda  :Razz: 
Jos malo pa ces i ti na red  :Grin:

----------


## Vrci

Sad sam zapravo smanjila neke stvari. Samo idem na citat i izbrišem višak i dodam što treba  :Cool:

----------


## Ginger

Jutro komadi!

Ima tko danas pregled?
Mi smo sutra, a slijedeci tjedan jos jednom kod mpo-vca mog najdrazeg
Zato danas pravac kozmeticarka i depilacija

Inace, mene sinoc ulovila panika- samo sto nismo usli i 34tt, a jos nisam spremila bebine stvari...moram krenuti ovaj tjedan s tim

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi, jutro hladno

Nama je danas 4ta godišnjica braka a po tickeru odbrojavamo dvoznamenkasto, još 99 dana  :Very Happy: 

Inače boli me mjehur, nije da me boli dok piškim ili tak nekaj nego baš pritisak na njega, dobro je dok ležim ali kada se ustanem baš me boli. Niš ići ću sutra ujutro na urino-kulturu i uvesti puno tekućine,
Baš mi jučer mama veli da joj i nisam rekla da je dečko da se vidi po trbuhu, da nosim nisko???? Hmmm moram se uslikati i pokazati vam, sada mi se neda jer sam tek uz kavicu, pa mi dolazi sestrična-kuma čestitati godišnjicu pa na VV za štitnjaču. Naporan dan

Za današnji preglede :Cekam:

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure
lina cestitamo na godisnjici 
analoneta cestitke i da se dugo druzis sa nama na ovoj temi .

----------


## analoneta

hvala vam svima od <3

----------


## Zima77

Čestitam i dobro nam došla

----------


## Vrci

čestitam novoj trudnici  :Smile: 

lina, to ti je normalno, takav pritisak na mjehur. Meni kad je pun, jedva dođem do wc-a jer baš boli. A bebač stalno lupa u njega, to mi je najgori osjećaj do sad u životu valjda...


Ja sam danas na pregledu, ali tek navečer

----------


## jojo

jutro cure!

 i meni je danas pregled pa se moram malo sredit :Cool: 

analoneta čestitam na beti

----------


## željkica

jutro ja evo tek ustala baš sam postala spavalica.

*linalena* mene je isto puno bolio mjehur i bubreg jer je mali leža na desnom bubregu pa mi je i mokrenje bilo otežano ,napravi uk da budeš mirna i pij puno brusnice.
sretno na današnjim pregledima i čekamo lijepa izvješća!
Jel nam *Muma i Lovro* danas idu kući?
*Bluebella* kako tvoj Maks jeste se snašli?

----------


## corinaII

Lina draga sretna ti godišnjica  :Heart: 

Ginger eto i tebe panika lova- a mene valjda hormoni pucaju tren mislim da imam vremena tren da nemam i tako iz dana u dan. Jučer sam obavila apoteku(sterilne komprese, purelan, fizološka........) uglavnom sve mi je spremno jedino još krevetič i komodica mi fale ne mogu se odlučiti šta da kupim, i onda napokon odlučim šta hoču a ono nema u kompetu  :Evil or Very Mad:   i robicu još moram ispeglati. Stvari za bolnicu sve mi je kupljneno jedino torbu trebam spakirati. 

Ima nam dosta trudnica novih- dobro nam došle  :Klap:  i

----------


## Vrci

Curke, meni su savjetovali da mažem bradavice i prije početka dojenja. Imam Multi Mam lanolin, to je isto kao i purelan, počela sam jer su mi se jako ljuštile bradavice i areole. Stavim to jednom dnevno, koža mekana, baš sam zadovoljna. I jedna patronažna je to preporučila, da se time mogu spriječiti problemi.

----------


## snupi

nove snage dobro dosle!Ja cu poludjeti kak me boli desna ruka. Cure za danasnje preglede, da svima prođu ok ja tek idem za dva tjedna! Ne mogu vjerovati da za 3 tjedna mi je rođić, zadnje  tromjesjecje, kraj godine- prebrzo mi ide vrijeme.Mislim da bi *mumu* moglli pustiti doma danas i onak zivi dvije minute od bolnice! Linus sretna ti godisnjica i  to zadnja u kojoj ste solo! Puse svima odoh ja bavuljati i obaviti neke stvari dok jos mogu po gradu i cujemo se poslije!

----------


## Vrci

Nadam se da će pustiti mumu, ali mislim da ovisi o malcu, kako napreduje i sve to... Jel znate, nije na kraju bio u inkubatoru jel?

----------


## željkica

Meni  se jučer na nogama s unutrašnje strane do koljena  pojavile neke crvene fleke ,rekla sam dr za to al on nije obraća pažnju na to, pa onda kad nije on nisam ni ja al danas samo gledam u to jel više crveno ili isto i tražim po int šta bi to moglo bit hvata me ludilo ! reka mi je mm da će mi bacit laptop  :Smile:  jel ima tko iskustva s tim?

----------


## željkica

jojo jesi bila na pregledu?

----------


## jojo

> jojo jesi bila na pregledu?


Jesam, mirili nuhalne nabore- sve je u redu. Kad si ti opet?

----------


## Gabi25

> Curke, meni su savjetovali da mažem bradavice i prije početka dojenja. Imam Multi Mam lanolin, to je isto kao i purelan, počela sam jer su mi se jako ljuštile bradavice i areole. Stavim to jednom dnevno, koža mekana, baš sam zadovoljna. I jedna patronažna je to preporučila, da se time mogu spriječiti problemi.


Vrci ja ne bi prčkala po bradavicama prije poroda, pogotovo sto ti moras mirovati jer stimulacija bradavica moze dovesti do kontrakcija, pa da ne bi bilo nekih prijevremenih trudova. Ne želim te plašiti ali bolje spriječiti. To su mi rekli još u bolnici dok sam čuvala trudnoću na tokolizi.

----------


## butterfly101

> Meni  se jučer na nogama s unutrašnje strane do koljena  pojavile neke crvene fleke ,rekla sam dr za to al on nije obraća pažnju na to, pa onda kad nije on nisam ni ja al danas samo gledam u to jel više crveno ili isto i tražim po int šta bi to moglo bit hvata me ludilo ! reka mi je mm da će mi bacit laptop  jel ima tko iskustva s tim?



meni se iznad koljena to pojavilo ali samo na jednoj nozi, mislim da je koža popucala i nastat će strije

----------


## željkica

meni je na obe malo ispod prepona pa do koljena je koža promjenila boju,neznam  :Confused:

----------


## Vrci

Gabi, moram ih namazati jednom dnevno jer su areole bile koma. I muz se bio zgrozio i pitao jel me boli.
Inace ne osjetim vise kontrakcije, niti ne mazim previse trbuh pa se nadam da je ok.

----------


## željkica

> Jesam, mirili nuhalne nabore- sve je u redu. Kad si ti opet?


super  :Very Happy: 
a ja sam sad svaki drugi dan na ctg pa ako do termina ne rodim idem amnioskopiju.

----------


## linalena

i meni su jako suhe bradavice i okolo njih i sve se skoro pa ljušti - ja mislila to zbog toplije vode a kada se mažem ne mažem taj dio jer sam čitala da nije dobro jer se mogu mliječni  kanalići začepiti što poslije može uzrokovati probleme

Ja probno 3 tjedna bez Eutyroxa, ufff tableta manje ujutro
I od kume sam dobila svijetlo plavu majcu Baby is Loading a za tatu Bračna solidarnost

Gdje su nam mamice, Bluebella i Muma? Uživaju i maze se sigurno, jedva i mi čekamo

----------


## Vrci

lina, smije se mazati lanolinom (znači Purelan ili Multi Mam lanolin). On se ne mora ni ispirati prije dojenja

Ja imam ljubičastu Baby loading majicu, danas ju oblačim za pregled  :Laughing:

----------


## linalena

mene to za bradavice sram pitati ginekologa :Embarassed:

----------


## frka

ma kaj te ima bit sram, lina? pa oni i prsa pregledavaju. i meni su bradavice bile užasne prije poroda - ispucale i ljuštile se. nisam se ničim mazala baš zbog kontrakcija i nakon poroda sam dobila strašne ragade - dojenje je bilo agonija. ja bih vam preporučila da počnete mazati kad uđete u sigurno razdoblje u trudnoći (iza 34tt).

----------


## željkica

tako je meni jučer bilo neugodno pitat dr jel normalno da me doli boli kad se okrećem u krevetu ili kad hodam, bilo mi neugodno objasnit mu odnosno pokazat prstom,jel to pubična kost,jel to tako pred porod normalno da boli? 
ah ja sa svojim pitanjima!nemojte mi se smijat  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

evo me  :Smile:  nikako da se javim. 
Maks je super i mama se super s njim snalazi. samo pajki i budan je jedino kad bi cikio. po noći se budi svak tri sata i traži ciku, nakon što se napapa zaspemo zagrljeni i onda ga prebacim u njegov krevetić. iskreno više se sad naspavam nego dok sam trudna bila  :Smile: 
jedino što ne signem je odgovoriti na sve silne sms-ove, pozive, poruke i ostalo. ajmeeeeeeeeee.... svi zovu i sve ih zanima, šalji slike... više ne znam kome sam šta ispričala i kome sam slala slike. mislim da sam priču kak je porod prošao ispričala sto puta, snimit ću se kak pričam o svom porodu pa pustiti na telefon kad me nazovu  :Laughing: 
jučer nam je bila patronažna i dala mi još neke savjete vezano za dojenje i njegu bebe.

uglavnom, prekrasno se osjećam i divno je biti mama i divno je imati to malo stvorenje  :Zaljubljen:  

čitam vas...  i čestitam svim novim trudnicama.... čekam još mumu da se javi.... a vidim da i terminuše lagano trema hvata... leptirice termin je za dva dana  :Very Happy:  i željkica nam je blizu, pa corina, đinđa.... jao jedva čekam

----------


## Argente

> mislim da sam priču kak je porod prošao ispričala sto puta, snimit ću se kak pričam o svom porodu pa pustiti na telefon kad me nazovu


Ej, valjda ćeš i nama napisati priču?

----------


## Bluebella

> Ej, valjda ćeš i nama napisati priču?


naravno... imam ju u glavi, al nemam još u digitalnom obliku... budem i to ovih dana  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

Bluebella jesi ti imala ove lude bolove koje sam gore opisala?

----------


## Bluebella

> tako je meni jučer bilo neugodno pitat dr jel normalno da me doli boli kad se okrećem u krevetu ili kad hodam, bilo mi neugodno objasnit mu odnosno pokazat prstom,jel to pubična kost,jel to tako pred porod normalno da boli? 
> ah ja sa svojim pitanjima!nemojte mi se smijat


mene ti je pred porod sve bolilo. mali je bio jako nisko i radio mi je veliki pritisak na sve dole, tak da ne mogu izdvojiti neki poseban dio, cijela zdjelica me bolila i ligamenti matermice su me zatezali sa svih krajeva.

p.s. vezano za strije... o tome smo dosta pričali i pribojavali se. ja nisam niti jednu dobila, a ogroman mi je trbuh bio. mislim da sam im sklona s obzirom da sam ih dobila u pubertetu. bademovo ulje i kakao maslac su zakon  :Smile:  i naravno mazanje dva do tri puta dnevno  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

BB sad kad vidim tvog malenog kako je sladak i meden i sve..... najrađe bi odma išla rodit a onda se upali druga lampica i kaže  ne još ne ne  :Laughing:

----------


## linalena

A  mene Bluebella zanima kako ide dojenje, prematanje? Jesi počela korisititi platnene?

----------


## Bluebella

> A  mene Bluebella zanima kako ide dojenje, prematanje? Jesi počela korisititi platnene?


dojenje ide jako dobro. imam previše mlijeka pa moram izdajati da ne dođe do upale. maks je pravi cicoljubac, čim otvori oke odmah zijeva i mljacka. jučer dok sam se tuširala sve mi je kapalo iz bradavica, presmješno, pa sam to izdojila i dala dragom da nahrani malog iz bočice da i on jednom osjeti kako je nahraniti svoje dijete. sav se rastopio. 
mislim da ću ubuduće taj višak mlijeka zamrznuti. moram se sutra posavjetovati sa patronažnom.
prematanje ide dobro, čekam da pupak otpadne, ovako stalno na njega moram paziti. nisam još krenula sa platnenim. čekam da se malo ritam uhoda. 

lina.. sretna godišnjica  :Klap:

----------


## jejja

Ja sam bila na pregledu, 9+3tt, eskimic je 27,3mm , za sad je sve ok, hematoma nema... Vidjeli smo male izdanke rucica i nozica i veliku glavu  :Laughing:  , kontrola za 3tj i kaze dr da razmislimo o onom pregledu sta se radi u 15tt, mjerenje bedrene kosti i vadjenje krvi, zaboravila sam kako se zove... Jer nije obavezan a moze se napraviti ako hocemo.. kaze da ne brinem sto nema simptoma jer je sve super i sve odgovara tt... Pa sam malo mirnija..

----------


## butterfly101

*Bbella* jao kako je lijepo čitati o tebi i Maksu ,hvala što si nam se javila i podjelila svoje iskustvo kao mama. Jedva čekam, ovako kad te čitam, baš kao što željkica kaže, najradje bi odmah rodila...sve mi je to nekako mmmmm, bas se rastopim  :Kiss: 

e da moja BB, termin je za dva dana, punih 40 tt.... baš će mi biti ćudno što neču imat s kim nazdravit , hm, sa Maksićem  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

*jejja* super za pregled, samo nek je sve ok!

----------


## linalena

i jesi se dole oporavila? Nadam se da ne boli više

Bravo Bleubella, bravo

----------


## leeloo77

> tako je meni jučer bilo neugodno pitat dr jel normalno da me doli boli kad se okrećem u krevetu ili kad hodam, bilo mi neugodno objasnit mu odnosno pokazat prstom,jel to pubična kost,jel to tako pred porod normalno da boli? 
> ah ja sa svojim pitanjima!nemojte mi se smijat


Evo da se i ja malo javim ovako u finišu. Sad sam  u 34 tt i imam točno takve bolove već skoro 3 tj s tim da zadnjih tjedan dana doslovno nekad jedva hodam. Boli me pubična kost ( skoro pa i na dodir) i iznad te kosti kao da sam prerezana na pola. Kad ležim je ok i nemam niti kontrakcija ni ništa drugo. U četvrtak sam opet u bolnici na kontroli pa ćemo vidjet. 

Bb maleni ti je slatkis!  :Very Happy:

----------


## magi7

Pozdrav curke.evo i mi usli u 34 tjedan.termin 20.1. Zadnjih tjedan dana jaako lose spavam.beba je ok.cestitke mumi i bbeli na deckicima.da i mi opet cekamo decka

----------


## Bluebella

> i jesi se dole oporavila? Nadam se da ne boli više
> 
> Bravo Bleubella, bravo


na savjet patronažne ispirem ranu sa kupkom od hrastove kore i mažem kantarionovim uljem i sad je ok. ne zateže više.
zapravo ne mažem kantarionovim uljem jer me strah to dirati, ne znam ni gdje je rez, probala sam napipati da namažem al ne ide, bojim se pogledati na ogledalo  :Laughing:  tak da ja nabacam tog ulja pa gdje završi, valjda i do rane bude došlo  :Laughing:

----------


## željkica

Bluebella možeš slobodno mlijeko zamrznuti imaš za kupit posebne vrećice i neka tekućina u koje se to sve skupa drži jer šteta je bacat,moja nevjesta je zamrzavala mlijeko pa mogu ti je pitat ako želiš.

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella možeš slobodno mlijeko zamrznuti imaš za kupit posebne vrećice i neka tekućina u koje se to sve skupa drži jer šteta je bacat,moja nevjesta je zamrzavala mlijeko pa mogu ti je pitat ako želiš.


može.. pitaj, ne znam nikoga tko je zamrzavao, samo što sam na forumu čitala. javi mi na pp

thanks  :Wink:

----------


## corinaII

Blubella super koliko mlijeka imaš  :Klap:  
A kada vidim tvog prelatkog miša ja bi najrađe sada otišla u rađaonu ali neka još malo izdržat ču jai to...ajme ja sam tako nestrpljiva. Dnevno najmanje tri puta pogledam u kalendar da slučajno datum nisam falila i da je prošao još jedan dan više  :Laughing:

----------


## corinaII

Nego do kojeg tjedna se pije Magnezij?

----------


## Bluebella

> Nego do kojeg tjedna se pije Magnezij?


ja sam do 37tt. inače se pije do 36tt, al meni je dr. produžila za još taj jedan tjedan

----------


## Vrci

Bbella lijepo te čitati  :Smile: 

jejja super za pregled, vidiš da je otišao glupi hematom  :Very Happy: 

I ja bila na pregledu. Frajer raste kako treba, moj cerviks stoji na istoj dijagnozi. Još odmirujem ovu godinu i onda sam slobodna  :Laughing:

----------


## frka

BB, znaš da ne smiješ izdajati do kraja? onda potičeš još veću produkciju. kad malac ne papa, a cice su na rubu eksplozije, izdoji samo da si popusti pritisak. ubrzo će se sve to stabilizirati i potražnja i ponuda će se uravnotežiti...

fakat je med medeni - podsjeća me na N. i ona je bila čupasta i crna  :Smile:  a na kraju plavuša  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

bravo *vrci* , godina će proletit.... :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> *Bbella* jao kako je lijepo čitati o tebi i Maksu ,hvala što si nam se javila i podjelila svoje iskustvo kao mama. Jedva čekam, ovako kad te čitam, baš kao što željkica kaže, najradje bi odmah rodila...sve mi je to nekako mmmmm, bas se rastopim 
> 
> e da moja BB, termin je za dva dana, punih 40 tt.... baš će mi biti ćudno što neču imat s kim nazdravit , hm, sa Maksićem


budemo mi nazdravile.... 
meni još ne ide u glavu da su trudnoća i porod iza mene.... 

jedva čekam sve vaše izvještaje s poroda i prvih dana doma.... predivno je to. gledam slike iz rađaone i bolnice svaki dan, imam i video prvog dojenja još na stolu na kojem sam rodila.... suze mi dođu svaki put. neopisive emocije.

----------


## željkica

*Vrci i jejja*  :Very Happy:  za preglede!!!!!!!!!!!

Vrci onda si još malo na mirovanju godina je pri kraju i možeš u život  :Laughing:

----------


## Vrci

Da, ako budem u stanju onda  :Laughing:  Iznenadila sam se koliki mi trbuh kad sam se obukla u robu koja nije trenirka + široka majica

I moram odlučiti gdje ću roditi, a pojma nemam. Vinogradska ili Sveti Duh

----------


## corinaII

Vrci bravo za pregled. Brzo će i ova godina proći još malo manje od 30 dana  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> BB, znaš da ne smiješ izdajati do kraja? onda potičeš još veću produkciju. kad malac ne papa, a cice su na rubu eksplozije, izdoji samo da si popusti pritisak. ubrzo će se sve to stabilizirati i potražnja i ponuda će se uravnotežiti...
> 
> fakat je med medeni - podsjeća me na N. i ona je bila čupasta i crna  a na kraju plavuša


Znam znam... izdojila sam samo da poposti pritisak, dragi je to na bočicu dao Maksu, pa sam ga ja onda stavila jos na tu cicu da dobije i ono masno mlijeko sto bude na kraju.

----------


## Ignis

Evo i mi danas bili na pregledu.Jedna ljubav 30 mm-9+6 tt,druga ljubav 25 mm-9+3 tt.Sve je dobro.Presretna sam i čekamo slijedeći pregled za 3 tj.
Pozz svima
Bbella,kod tebe sve ide tako lako i porod i dojenje :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Jejja, Vrci i Ignis bravo za preglede  :Smile:  bas uživam citati lijepe vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Ej, valjda ćeš i nama napisati priču?


napisana i objavljenja na pričama s poroda  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

> napisana i objavljenja na pričama s poroda


Predivno!

Ja odoh urediti "frizuru" za pregled

Tipkamo se kasnije!

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure stize kafica
kod nas teski minus , toliko hladno al opet dobro bar se ne mora nigdje ici iz kuce .

----------


## innu

Jejja, Vrci, Ignis bravo za preglede, Ginger sretno danas!

----------


## linalena

leeloo77, magi7, Ignis  hej cure, tipkajte tu s nama ovo još malo vremena 2u1 ili 3u1 kako koja :Cool: 




> BB, znaš da ne smiješ izdajati do kraja? onda potičeš još veću produkciju. kad malac ne papa, a cice su na rubu eksplozije, izdoji samo da si popusti pritisak. ubrzo će se sve to stabilizirati i potražnja i ponuda će se uravnotežiti.


je istina,  to se sječam s tečaja o dojenju, samo onaj dio oko bradavice - iako meni to još sve S- fantasy-drama




> napisana i objavljenja na pričama s poroda


  :škola:  idem idem

 Dobro jutro trudnice, manje veće   :Coffee: 

Mi sinoć završili na večeri u jednom restoranu i nismo skužili da su  na stolu do nas karmine - i tako mi gugućemo kada ono govorancija možete misliti koja - ja se nakraju rasplakala jer mi je preksutra i 12-ta godišnjica kako je tata umro. Al sam se fino napapala, prošetala i spavala bez buđenja, osim jednog za wc a i to sam se jedva ustala kako sam bila umorna

Vrci šteta kaj još moraš mirovati ali kako kažeš najvažnije da se nije stanje pogoršalo

----------


## milasova8

Bbella,ja sam zbog mastitisa morala izdajati visak i sad u toj cici uvijek imam vise mlijeka i stalno se moram izdajat..u zacaranom sam krugu..
I taj visak sam u pocetku zamrzavala,a sad mu tata da na bocicu kad mene nema doma( onih mojih dva sata dnevno)

----------


## Vrci

Brrr koje hladno jutro, castim sve cajekom i kroasanima za mojih 29tt

----------


## lberc

jutro!
Jejja, Vrci i Ignis bravo za preglede,super da je sve u redu
ginger,sretno danas na pregledu
ja danas brojim 10tt,nekak mi to brzo prošlo,jedva čekam da prođu još ta 2 tjedna,da vidim ak mrvica raste i jel sve ok

----------


## analoneta

cure UPOMOC!!!!!!!! beta mi je 5509 dobro je poduplala se ALI na pregled kod doktorice idem vec u utorak 10.12.... nasla sam na kalendaru to bi bilo 5+4 HOCU LI VIDJETI OTKUCAJE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vrci

Disiii draga  :Smile: 

Mislim da je rano za otkucaje,ali svasta je moguce. Nemoj previse ocekivati,mozda te iznenadi.
Ja sam ih cula na 6+1

----------


## sybylle

Jejja, Vrci i Ignis BRAVO za lijepe vijesti s pregleda!

Ginger, sretno danas!

Čestitke svima koji zaokružuje tjedne danas  :mama:  Mi zaokružili 27  :Smile: 

Analoneta, ja sam isto išla odmah nakon bete na prvi uzv i tad smo vidjeli 2 gestacijske vrećice, a već tjedan dana iza toga i duplo titranje  :Smile:  Tako da vjerojatno sad i nećeš vidjeti otkucaje još, ali već tjedan dana kasnije bi mogla, ne brini...samo po običaju treba strpljenja  :Smile: 

Idem čitat Bluebellinu priču!

----------


## Ginger

anoneta, rano je to...mozda i vidis, al veca je vjerojatnost da ne
ja sam bila na 5+6 i vidjeli su se
al dva dana u tom periodu cine razliku
i bravo za duplanje!

Mi se vratili s pregleda...nista spektakularno
uloziva za jagodicu prsta, sto je super za trecu trudnocu i ove tjedne
znaci da mi ni landranje zadnjih dana, ni masovno pecenje kolaca, a ni seks nisu utjecali na nalaz...
kontrola za 3 tjedna i nakon toga u TA (ajme)
Jedino sam dobila vaginete zbog pojacanog iscjetka
Mjerili bebu nismo
I to je to, nas dvije nastavljamo po starom  :Smile:

----------


## frka

> cure UPOMOC!!!!!!!! beta mi je 5509 dobro je poduplala se ALI na pregled kod doktorice idem vec u utorak 10.12.... nasla sam na kalendaru to bi bilo 5+4 HOCU LI VIDJETI OTKUCAJE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


mi smo na VV-u s 5+4 vidjeli otkucaje  :Smile:  ali veća je vjerojatnost da se neće vidjeti. opusti se  :Smile:

----------


## Ignis

Sybylle čestitke na tjednima :mama:   Iz moje perspektive  to izgleda dalekooooo.Samo neka idu tjedni  :Very Happy: 
svima koji su danas ne pregledu  :Heart:

----------


## corinaII

Danas punimo tjedne evo mene 34tt  :Smile:  
Ginger bravo za pregled  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Hvala na čestitkama za moj pregled  :Smile: 

Ginger tvoje je stanje super, samo tako dalje. Dobro, nemoj se baš sad preforsirati, ali bit će to sve uredno

----------


## butterfly101

cure za tjedne , pa baš ste se sve zaredale isti dan.... :pivo:  :pivo:  :pivo:  :pivo:  :pivo:

----------


## corinaII

Buterflly daj ajde rodi više da mi nazdravljamo tebi i tvojoj bebici  :Smile:  
Nego kako si nam ti ? Ima li kakvih pomaka kod tebe ? Ili čekamo čekamo .......

----------


## butterfly101

čini mi se da taj mali neće van, pa sam mu rekla ako se ne želi dogovorit  da ja mogu i dalje tako! 
Svi mi nešto prognoziraju, ali ne preostaje drugo nego čekanje....još će me i *željkica* prešišat!
Sutra nam je termin,ali nista od toga!

----------


## fijolica

Pozdrav svim trudnicama! Nakon duuugih nekoliko godina, evo me napokon na ovoj temi. U 10. sam tjednu trudnoće i za sada su  :Heart:  :Heart:  Drago mi je vidjeti da vas ima dosta s twinsićima jer imam masu pitanja, nedooumica, strepnji... Kao i sve vi u početku, vjerujem.
Za početak, osjećam neko štrecanje na lijevoj donjoj strani trbuha koje se širi prema preponi. Je li moguće da se već rastežu ligamenti? Ima li koja sličnih iskustava?

p.s. Zavidim curama koje su pri kraju i blizu terminu, meni se to čini kao daleka budućnost, da ne kažem SF...

----------


## sybylle

> Pozdrav svim trudnicama! Nakon duuugih nekoliko godina, evo me napokon na ovoj temi. U 10. sam tjednu trudnoće i za sada su  Drago mi je vidjeti da vas ima dosta s twinsićima jer imam masu pitanja, nedooumica, strepnji... Kao i sve vi u početku, vjerujem.
> Za početak, osjećam neko štrecanje na lijevoj donjoj strani trbuha koje se širi prema preponi. Je li moguće da se već rastežu ligamenti? Ima li koja sličnih iskustava?
> 
> p.s. Zavidim curama koje su pri kraju i blizu terminu, meni se to čini kao daleka budućnost, da ne kažem SF...


Čestitam!!! Baš je lijepo da nam se pridružila još jedna trudnica i to s duplićima  :Smile: 

Vjerujem da se to ligamenti rastežu. Ja sam od samog početka osjećala ta štrecanja, probadanja i zatezanja i to dosta dugo. Nisam mogla vjerovati da se to tako brzo i naglo širi, ali ispalo je da je tako. A kako se tebi čine naši termini jako daleki, meni se čini jako daleko 36 tjedana i više-još uvijek predano odbrojavam dane do tog famoznog 36.tjedna i nadam se da sve bude dobro.

----------


## milasova8

Cestitam,fijolica na dva srceka :Smile: 

Leptirice,ja sam bila uvjerena da cu prenjeti..cak sam se plasila induciranog..na sam dan poroda sam obavljala plac,setnje,pranje kose,feniranje-sve uobicajno..nije mi ni u snu bilo da cu rodit..kad eto,frajer je odluxio tocno na termin van :Smile: 
Ko zna,mozda i ti sutra postanes mama

----------


## boss

fijolica cestitam i dobro nam dosla 
sto se tice tog strecanja meni to normalno bilo valjda se materica brze i jace rasteze pa se bas osjeti , a to nije nista kako ce tek kasnije da se razvlaci imaces osjecaj kad se budu krenuli dizati gore ko da ce ti stomak eksplodirati . i da ne tako davno i ja sam zavidila ovima sto su vec daleko otisle a sad imam osjecaj ko da je sve proletjelo kako se blizimo kraju, tako vjeruj mi cim udjes u drugo tromjesjecje proleti i vec si u trecem , a onda lagano krece panika.

----------


## jojo

fijolice čestitam na dvi mrvice. i mene je brinulo to štrecanje ali dr mi je rekao da je to jači pritisak na jednu stranu mjehura. možda su ti oba dvoje malo više na jednoj strani. barem je tako meni bilo u samom početku.

----------


## sybylle

Evo nešto zanimljivo na što sam naišla, a za što nikad prije nisam čula. Radi o stanju koje se na engleskom zove "pica" ( ne znam prijevod), a radi se o tome da žena u trudnoći ima snažnu želju konzumirati razne stvari koje nisu hrana  :Smile:  Jeste se ikad susrele s tim??

http://www.babycenter.com/404_what-c...QXwyMDEzMTIwNA..

----------


## Konfuzija

Kredu, zemlju i tako? Uglavnom se radi o manjku nečega u ishrani, kako sam skužila

----------


## fijolica

Hvala na dobrodošlici i na odgovorima. Drago mi je da nemam samo ja tegobe :Wink:  Majko mila, kako će to onda izgledati za par mjeseci ako se već sada osjećam ovako. *Boss* , kud veća paranoja u zadnjem trimestru, mene sad već pere. Taman su malo mučnine popustile (a bile su zaista u duplo) kad eto bolova... A mislila sam kako ću uživati u trudnoći. Umjesto toga svaki dan nova paranojica. No dobro, naviknut ću se, samo neka su oni (ili one :Zaljubljen: ) meni tu.
Mame blizanaca, daleko ste vi ispred mene i nadam se da će vrijeme zaista proletjeti do nekog 30+ tjedna. Ja si mantram broj 35, nakon toga kako bude.

----------


## fijolica

Očito mi ne nedostaje željeza kad ne žudim za sisanjem leda (potvrdio nalaz krvi). Baš me zanima šta bi mi moja gin savjetovala da joj kažem da me hvata želja za grickanjem plastike

----------


## željkica

:Very Happy:  za današnje preglede!
Fijolica dobro nam došla i  :Klap:  na duplićima!

*Butterfly* a ko zna oću te prešišat čas mislim evo sad ću kako me doli zaboli pa onda nema ništa baš sam danas živčana jako, ono crvenilo mi je i dalje na nogama sa unutrašnje strane bedara baš me nervira a dr uopće ne obraća pažnju na to a ja kopam po netu pa nađem svašta i tako i još su mi se neki crveni krugovi  pojavili al čini mi se da nestaju sve me nervira!

Jel se kome *Muma* javila?

----------


## butterfly101

Fijolice cestitke na srcekima!!!

Milasova skoro,skoro da bi voljela da bude kako si napisala...vidjet cemo sutra

----------


## butterfly101

,Zeljkice ne kopaj po netu, jer neces naci nista pametno a sigurna sam da neces ni odustat dok ne procitas nesto zastrasujuce. Mislim da su to strije, meni su isto crvene ali se barem nadam da ce posvjetlit kasnije. 
Ako me presisas samo javi da lina stavi opet novu listu, jer cu bit izglada najduze na top ljestvici

----------


## Argente

> Očito mi ne nedostaje željeza kad ne žudim za sisanjem leda (potvrdio nalaz krvi). Baš me zanima šta bi mi moja gin savjetovala da joj kažem da me hvata želja za grickanjem plastike


Ovo je interesantan fenomen, ja sam sisala i grizla led ko luda, naravno bila sam anemična (ne u trudnoći). Točno sam znala kad bi mi palo željezo prema probuđenoj ljubavi prema ledu (naravno, jednom nakon što sam sama to na netu iskopala). I opći dr. i hematolog su me gledali ispod oka kad sam to spomenula, ono, "nikad čuli, ova je luda".  A moja mama je pol života imala džepove pune zrna kave. Ni njoj to nikad nitko nije povezao s anemijom...

----------


## snupi

Muma je navodno jos u bolnici, jer bebek je mali, ali nemojte me držati za riječ probat cu sutra saznati vise detalja!  ja do sad nisam vadila zeljezo, po kojim znakovima  da znam ako mi fali?

----------


## Ginger

Je, Muma i misek su jos u bolnici, cekaju da malo dobije na tezini

----------


## željkica

*butterfly* jel ideš sutra na gledanje plodne vode?

----------


## Ginger

A ove nase finaluse nikako krenut  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

ufff ima koga?

grlo me boli, kvragu moralo dohvatiti krajnike sada nekoliko dana problema a taman se sinusi primirili
inače zbog začepljenog nosa teže dišem pa znam disati na usta, od čega ili hrčem ili eto patim od upale grla
hladi mi se čaj s medom 

Leptiriću za termin danas  :Storma s bičem: 

Snupi za željezo mislim da su simpotomi umor i pospanost, svijetle sluznice i blijedilo

----------


## Bluebella

> ufff ima koga?


ima mene  :Grin:  
beba spava, tata spava, a ja na internetu.... 

leptirice  :pivo:  dočekala si termin  :Klap: .. 5/12/2013 datum koji sam toliko puta izgovorila....
danas je mom mišu tjedan dana, tako da više četvrtkom ne brojim tjedne trudnoće nego tjedne bebe  :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

hejjjjj

jel popustila euforija, ili još drži?

----------


## Bluebella

> hejjjjj
> 
> jel popustila euforija, ili još drži?


još sam u nekom filmu  :Grin:  meni dobro, samo nek ne prestane....
idem i ja laganini u krevet, probuditi spavalicu i nahraniti, vrijeme mu je, on spava snom pravednika a moja cica će puknuti ako ju ne isprazni.

----------


## linalena

pusa

----------


## boss

dobro jutro cure
evo mi se spremamo na pregled ovog jutra na ovome minusu , a muz ima gripu tako da nek nam je bog na pomoci da i mi ne dobijemo od njega

----------


## linalena

Boss držte se i za lijepe vijesti i doživljaje

I mislim da ti nisam čestitala na ulazu u Treće tromjesječje :pivo:

----------


## corinaII

Dobro jutro drage moje  :Smile:  
Boss sretno na pregledu danas i ulazak u treće tromjesečje. 
Hmmm raspisale se vi rano jutros a ja čitam i mislim evo sada će nam Butterfly napisati da broji trudove i ide polako roditi. A ona biće spava i dalje nas drži u neizvjesnosti  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

Dobro jutro drage moje, 
pa da nazdravimo za moji pun termin danas, i jedna zdravica za naseg Čupavca M.,ne mogu vjerovat da je vec proslo tjedan dana!
U to ime  :pivo:  :pivo:  :pivo:  :pivo:  :pivo:

----------


## butterfly101

Idem se ja spremati za pregled, nadam se da nece vode nestati  :Wink: 
Zeljkice nadam se da mi nece radit amnioskopiu,jer koliko se sjecam Bb nije bila bas sretna! 

Javim se popodne kad dodjem sa nekim vjestima ako ih bude, ako ne samo vas pozdravim!!!

----------


## butterfly101

Hehehe corina , nema nista .... nema zurbe 

Linalena i ja sam fuć, prehlada,nos,grlo....bas sam spremna za radjaonu  :Smile:

----------


## BHany

*Obzirom da je ovaj topic izrazito aktivan, ali isključivo izrazito chatarski i nema već odavno nikakve veze sa (uglavnom početnim) specifičnostima MPO trudnoća...i jedini tog tipa na cijelom forumu, jer su se na trudničkim pdf-ovima takvi topici odavno ukinuli, obavještavam vas da će se i ovaj uskoro ključati, sukladno čišćenju, uređenju i reorganizaciji ovog podforuma. Pokušat ćemo još jednom otvoriti novi prema                            ovim starim smjernicama s početka ove teme:*




> Molim vas ponovo da ne pišete o stvarima o kojima možete raspravljati sa  svim trudnicama (ii općenito ostalim korisnicama i korisnicima foruma)  na drugim topicima i pdf-ovima...
> Ovo je zamišljeno kao mjesto gdje ćete govoriti o specifičnostima koje  vas muče, plaše ili vesele...vas, kao MPO trudnice...i da izbjegnete  chatanje...
> 
>    Ovo je uputa sa stare teme...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*NO. ukoliko ne uspijemo održati novu temu bez chata... i razgovora o svemu i svačemu, od odjeće do svakodnevnih prijavaka, jedenja bureka, nazdravljanja, zaključat ćemo je. 
Ostavljamo vam još koji dan prijelaznog razdoblja, a nakon toga ću vas zamoliti da se na novoj temi pridružite i usključite s konstruktivnom razmjenom informacija.*

----------


## linalena

Nadam se da ćemo se uspjeti prilagoditi BHany hvala

----------


## BHany

i ja se nadam  :Smile: 

 :Kiss:

----------


## boss

nemoj nam zakljucati temu plizzzzzz
evo ovako mi se vratili momci pravi , malo buckasti kako dr kaze . 
e sad jedna novost koja me malo iznenadila a to je da kako njemu izgleda da bi ja mogla i prirodno zavrsiti ako se njega pita , medjutim s obzirom da cu ici kod drugog dr na porodjaj on sumnja da ce iko htjeti rizikovati prirodno .

----------


## fijolica

*Boss*, bravo za dečke! Moja želja je vaginalni porod. Voljela bih izbjeći taj carski ako je ikako moguće. Zašto je porod blizanaca rizik ako su oba u pravilnom položaju i porod krene nekim normalnim tijekom? Je li MPO trudnoća indikacija za carski kod blizanaca ili ima još faktora? (Godine trudnice, visoki tlak, srčani problemi...? Nagađam.)

*Butterfly101*, sretno! Jesi se odlučila za Pu ili Ri?

*Linalena*, shvatila sam da i dalje koristiš duphaston. Zašto? Čisto preventivno ili s nekim razlogom? Mene pomalo sztrah tog skidanja na naglo s Crinone gela nakon 12. tjedna. Nadam se da će ipak ići postepeno, makar s duphastonima nakon toga.

----------


## Vrci

Nema te što biti strah. Ja sam se skinula s utrića u 9tt, posepeno kroz tjedan dana, i nisam imala nikakve probleme.

Istina, i sad sam na duphićima opet, ali zbog cerviksa...

----------


## fijolica

Da, čitala sam da ga se zna uzimati zbog cerviksa i kontrakcija. Uh, Vrci, nakon svega pušem i na hladno.

----------


## Vrci

Mene isto bilo strah, najviše kad sam prestajala s kortićima koje sam uzimala. Ali bebači se dobro prime do tada, nema frke. Zapravo nisam čitala nikoga da bi rekao da je imao problema sa skidanjem s progesterona, čini mi se

----------


## perla5

> Mene isto bilo strah, najviše kad sam prestajala s kortićima koje sam uzimala. Ali bebači se dobro prime do tada, nema frke. Zapravo nisam čitala nikoga da bi rekao da je imao problema sa skidanjem s progesterona, čini mi se


Ja sam imala problema jer sam Utrogestane koristila do 16 tjedna, a nakon par dana postepenog skidanja sam prokrvarila pa me dr brzinom munje vratio na staru terapiju,3x2, uz strogo mirovanje. Evo sad sam tek u 23tt prestala.

----------


## boss

fijolica i ja bi zeljela prirodan porod ali kao zbog mpo trudnoce+ blizanacka niko nece da rizikuje nego se radi carski rez to je bar ovdje kod mene indikacija za carski i vodi se ko visoko rizicna trudnoca iako je bolja i urednija od ovih prirodnih jednoplodnih.
i fijolioca i ja sam se nadala da cu se skinuti sa utrica u 12 nedelji ali takodje zbog bliznacke trudnoce iz mpo utrice koristim do 36 nedelje , al to je sve od doktora do doktora ovi moji doktori su svi isprepadani i boje se ovakve trudnoce.

----------


## linalena

Ne znam ja zakaj sam još na duphostanu, doktor napiše a ja od hrpe drugih razgovora to mi ni ne pada na pamet pitati - držim se da ne može škoditi već dapače. Možda je razlog moje godine pa kao da hormoni slabe, ko će ga znati
Što se tiče CR imaš temu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/41983-I...-za-carski-rez

----------


## fijolica

> Ja sam imala problema jer sam Utrogestane koristila do 16 tjedna, a nakon par dana postepenog skidanja sam prokrvarila pa me dr brzinom munje vratio na staru terapiju,3x2, uz strogo mirovanje. Evo sad sam tek u 23tt prestala.


Eto vidiš, tko će ga znati. Dobro da je ipak sve prošlo u redu. Tješim se da je ipak puno više onih koje su se skinule "bezbolno". 

*Boss*, dakle MPO+blizanci tvom dr. su indikacija za carski. Da, i moja se trudnoća vodi kao visokorizična iako je, za sada, po prvi puta, sve u redu. A od kuda si, veće ili manje mjesto da su doktori tako isprepadani?

*linalena*, hvala linku. Iščitala sam, naravno ima raznih iskustava pa čak i vaginalnih poroda blizanaca iz MPO trudnoća. Očito se sve svodi na liječnika i stanje trudnice pred porod. A do tada imam šta guslati... Vidjet ćemo...

----------


## lberc

meni je zadnji put gin. rekla da budem valjda na utrogestanima do 15 tt a ja se veselila da bum do 12,ne znam zakaj valjda zbog hematoma,drugi tjedan imam kontrolu pa bum vidla kaj bu rekla

----------


## đurđa76

> fijolica i ja bi zeljela prirodan porod ali kao zbog mpo trudnoce+ blizanacka niko nece da rizikuje nego se radi carski rez to je bar ovdje kod mene indikacija za carski i vodi se ko visoko rizicna trudnoca iako je bolja i urednija od ovih prirodnih jednoplodnih.
> i fijolioca i ja sam se nadala da cu se skinuti sa utrica u 12 nedelji ali takodje zbog bliznacke trudnoce iz mpo utrice koristim do 36 nedelje , al to je sve od doktora do doktora ovi moji doktori su svi isprepadani i boje se ovakve trudnoce.


o ,a ja mislila kako imam najduži staž što se tiče utrića,meni je moja i u prvoj trudnoći i sada po preporuci Praga držala do 32 tjedna,još desetak dana i to je to!!!
i mi bili na pregledu danas,veliki su oko kile i 30 svako,ritaju se bome dobro,a ja baš ko slonica se počinjem osjećati,samo gledam kako se zavaliti ,pa lijevi bok,pa desni i tako,ali bitno da je sve ok,na cerviksu nema promjena,uloživa za vršak prsta već 3 mjeseca i fala bogu ne mijenja se,kontrola za tri tjedna i prvi ctg
e a što se tiče poroda kod nas nije ni mpo ni blizanačka trudnoća indikacija za carski,kako je sad kod mene situacija cura je prva na glavicu već duže a on se vrti ali kaže doktorica da tako dođem u bolnicu da bi išli na vaginalni
pozdravljamo nove trudnice
leptirice želim ti što lakši porod
Bluebella,mali je presladak i super si to odradila

----------


## mare41

đurđa, znam kako ti je :Smile: , bome vrijeme ide, još malo...

----------


## sybylle

Đurđa, čestitam na lijepim vijestima s pregleda! Razumijem te u ovom "slonica" osjećaju. Čak i to prevrtanje s boka na bok postaje teško. 
Koliko strogo miruješ?
Meni je prije 10 dana na pregledu doktorica rekla da sam uloživa i nek čim više mirujem. Od tada mi se  u tri navrata u iscjetku pjavilo malo neke smečkaste sluzi. Nadam se da se to stanje ne pogoršava. Nisam zvala doktoricu jer se ne pojavljuje svaki dan i u jako maloj količini.
Što se tiče poroda, doktorica nije govorila o nikakvim indikacijama za carski, mada ima još vremena. Obje bebe su za sad u nekom kosom položaju (poprijeko/noge prema dolje), no i to se stigne promijeniti.

Fijolica, ja sam utrogestane počela smanjivati sa 16 tjedana. Prijelaz nije bio nagli i nije bilo nikakvih nuspojava...

----------


## corinaII

Ja sam utrogestane koristila do oko 20 tt.

----------


## butterfly101

curke moje, ja sam luda ko šlapa!
Ovaj moji mali se ugnjezdio,začahurio i ne pokazuje niti malo volje za ovaj naš ludi svijet!  
Dr.mi ni amnioskopiju nije mogla napravit jer je sve toliko zatvoreno da nema šanse. 
Prepone me bole jako da jedva hodam, a imam volje za ić trčat maraton samo da se nešto pokrene! 
Ludim već!!!   :Storma s bičem: 

Onaj moji paranoičan strah od poroda više ne može doći ni do izražaja, negdje je potisnut jer stvarno želim rodit prije *željkice*! Ipak bi bio moji red!!!  :štrika:

----------


## željkica

*butterfly* a baš si mi smišna! zna maleni di mu je najlipše,evo ja ću stisnut koliko god mogu a ti malo poguraj!

----------


## đurđa76

> Đurđa, čestitam na lijepim vijestima s pregleda! Razumijem te u ovom "slonica" osjećaju. Čak i to prevrtanje s boka na bok postaje teško. 
> Koliko strogo miruješ?
> Meni je prije 10 dana na pregledu doktorica rekla da sam uloživa i nek čim više mirujem. Od tada mi se  u tri navrata u iscjetku pjavilo malo neke smečkaste sluzi. Nadam se da se to stanje ne pogoršava. Nisam zvala doktoricu jer se ne pojavljuje svaki dan i u jako maloj količini.
> Što se tiče poroda, doktorica nije govorila o nikakvim indikacijama za carski, mada ima još vremena. Obje bebe su za sad u nekom kosom položaju (poprijeko/noge prema dolje), no i to se stigne promijeniti.
> 
> Fijolica, ja sam utrogestane počela smanjivati sa 16 tjedana. Prijelaz nije bio nagli i nije bilo nikakvih nuspojava...


moram priznat da nisam baš disciplinirana u mirovanju,a i ne mogu baš kraj ove moje,malo prilegnem kroz dan i u principu navečer oko osam kad zalegnem ne dižem se do jutra,ali osjećam da me sve više traži,sreća pa mužu posao jenjava pa on više bude sa njom popodne

----------


## željkica

Ah koja tuga tu.........
ja sam danas bila na ctg koji je trajao sat vremena mali se nije htio javit u pon opet.

* butterfly* kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

----------


## butterfly101

BHany svih prestrašila ,nitko se ne želi javit....  :Storma s bičem:  ...  :scared: 

dan počeo bez jutarnje kavice ...  :Sad:  , u biti nije ni počeo, nema nikog od jučer, ja virnem a naših cura nigdje


*željkice* bit će da je malog miša danas fjaka ulovila da se nije javljao.
Kod mene sve isto. Sutra opet kontrola.

----------


## željkica

pa nije ona toliko opasna pa svi nestali!

znači ne boli te ništa,jedva čekam sutra da čujem šta taj tvoj mali radi.

----------


## jojo

Cure jeli moguce da me glava boli jer bi inace danas trebala dobit mengu( naravno da nisam trudna). Od jucer me rastura.

----------


## željkica

> Cure jeli moguce da me glava boli jer bi inace danas trebala dobit mengu( naravno da nisam trudna). Od jucer me rastura.


da da normalno je to,možeš popit lekadol.

----------


## jojo

Ma popila sam ali ne pomaze!!!

----------


## nova21

ja pijem ibuprofen ili neofen to ti je jedno te isto ali od 400mg

----------


## željkica

> Ma popila sam ali ne pomaze!!!


a znam kad je on lagan al mislim da ništa drugo nesmješ,neka ti muž malo masira vrat meni bi pomoglo.

----------


## Konfuzija

Ibuprofen ne bi trebalo uzimati u 3. tromjesečju. Evo još:
http://www.plivazdravlje.hr/aktualno...-trudnoci.html

----------


## Argente

Bit će još veća tuga kad se tema bude ključala, a ključat će se ako se nastavi chat i rasprava o problematici nevezanoj za MPO trudnoće.
Da pojasnim - postovi nakon BHanyinog upozorenja: od 14274 do 14286 nisu offtopic, postovi od 14287 do sada jesu, pa ajmo se polako pokušati prilagođavati novom/starom sistemu.
Hvala na suradnji!  :Smile:

----------


## jojo

Popustilo je malo ali ovo mi je drugi put u prvom tromjesecju da me glava rastura pa samo povracam.

----------


## snupi

probaj ju zamotati sa rucnikom ili maramom! uglavnom je utopli , ja ima problem sa glavoboljama imala sam pometnu pa su mi sivali glavu, od kad sam trudna, nisam popila ni jednu tabletu, pokusavam je rjesiti na taj nacin ili ako imas mozda kakvu mast na biljnoj bazi tipa konjski balzam u kojemu nema nista od ibrufenskih sastojaka!

----------


## jojo

Hvala cure, namazala sam se nekakvim prirodnim balzamom pa mi je bolje.

----------


## linalena

dobro jutro komadi  :Coffee:  , meni danas stižu svekići i moja cura Nera, sretna ko valjda kad ću roditi (zbog pesa naravno)

Jučer popodne bili na obiteljskom okupljanju, i hrpa familije me nije vidla od kada sam trudna - svi znaju za MPO ali išli su mi strašno na živce s pričom "sada kada se propuhalo odmah će drugo i treće", ili jel puno ležiš i tako. Mi nikada nismo tajili MPO, dapače, ali baš me to pogodilo. Svi jako dobro znaju što sam sve prošla, moje godine ali ne, to inzistiranje na sljedećem djetetu me baš zabolilo. Čini mi se da samo najjuža familija kuži koliko je ovo dijete posebno, jedinstveno

----------


## anddu

Eh Linalena mnoge od nas su to prošle - sad kad se to sve otčepilo, ide i drugo. Ja to doživjela i od svog ginekologa, za nevjerovati  :Shock: . Čovjek u našem slučaju s dijagnozom teške muške neplodnosti nije očito nikad odustao od spontanog začeća  :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

eh, lina, mislim da nas je vecina to dozivjela...
i meni su to uoprno govorili nakon prvog poroda (kao da ce trudnoca popraviti katastrofalan s-gram)
a ja evo cekam trecu mpo bebu  :Smile: 

mislim da je frka rekla da je to i njoj rekao i to netko tko zna da nema jajovode...

----------


## boss

moja lina kod svakog ti je ista situacija , sta ja tek da kazem kod nas iskopali par spermatozoida i uspjeli oploditi dvije jajne celije i jos se ni ova dva moja momka nisu rodila a vec mi ljudi savjetuju i govore ajde idite na trece mozda ce biti cura , al ja to po kratkom postupku samo kazem najbolje da moj muz ostane i bez lijevog testisa ne bili kako cure imali. ili dam slican komentar. al mene to uopste ne dotice.

----------


## Vrci

Ja srecom to jos nisam cula za sebe, ali znam da se to zna pricati opcenito

Ja se jos mozda malo i nadam da se drugo nekako prirodnim cudom uspije dogoditi...iako znam da cu opet morati na mpo. Al opet, mozda...  :Smile: 

I cemu da fama oko deckica... kome god mama kaze da nosim decka svi kazu bravo, super, cestitam, sin... sto su cure manje bitne? Ma glupo

----------


## nov@

Jutro svima, čudno je otvoriti ovaj forum i naći 2 nova posta  :Sad: 

Pisala sam i na vezanoj temi za to, al pošto vas je tu najviše, da napišem i tu.
Ja sam u 29+3, zadnjih skoro tjedan dana, intenzitet i učestalost pokreta i udaraca se totalno smanjio, osjetim je samo navečer, lagano, i to ne onih 10 puta kolko bi kao trebalo u 2h već laganih 4-5 puta
Zvala sam svoju gin i poslala me na CTG u bolnicu, bila sam 45min, i nakraju rekli da je sve ok, da je pupčana omotana isl da nebi bio takav nalaz, da nebrinem.
Nemogu da nebrinem, jer uvijek je bila u pokretu i baš se razbacivala, a sad se prorijedilo ful zadnjih 1tj, je moguće toliko rijetko jedva osjetiti bebu u tom tjednu trudnoće?

----------


## sybylle

Nov@ ja sam sad 27+3 i znaju se dogoditi dani kad ih jedva tu i tamo slabašno osjetim, a ima dana kad su aktivni cijeli dan i lupaju na sve strane. Naravno da se uplašim kad se zaredaju dva neaktivna dana, ali kako samo čitala tuđa iskustva, izgleda da je normalno da i oni imaju dane kad su aktivnij i dane kad su mirniji...Super je da si otišla kod doktora, ipak se radi o tjedan dana slabije aktivnosti, ali ako kažu da je ctg u redu, onda vjerujem da zbilja jest ok.

Jučer mi se dogodilo prvi puta da sam nakon velike nužde na wc papiru imala svježe krvi. Nadam se da su samo popucale neke žilice od naprezanje, da nisu hemeroidi. Pretpostavljam da bih prepoznala da se radi o hemeroidima ili? (nisam ih nikad imala, ali po pričanju, dosta boli pa ih je teško ne prepoznati)

----------


## Vrci

Nova,mi smo isto trudne. Moj sad vise ne udara kao prije,nego osjetim vise kao migoljenje unutra. Cesto se niti ne osjeti na vam. A onda par puta udari da sve boli, pa mir.
Imaju i oni svakakve dane. Nisam sigurna da li smo vec u tjednima kada se broje pokreti,ili je jos rano

----------


## nov@

Mislim da se preporuča brojanje od 28tt, nek me neko ispravi ako griješim. Ja sam od tog brojanja odustala, atipična sam trudnica po tom pitanju :Rolling Eyes: 
Objašnjavam ja to tak zabrinuta svojoj gin za brojanje, al ona veli da je bitnije da je osjetimo svaki dan, nije bitno koliko puta. Kao da neznači da se ona ne giba ako je mi ne osjetimo (kak je moguće ne osjetiti bebu od 1.5kg koja sew meškolji?)
Ne pomaže ni slatkiši, ni nakon obroka ležanje, ni kad protresem trbuh...

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam cula da se gleda 10 pokreta cijeli dan. I to,da je bitno da se osjeti

Pa ja sam na uzv vidjela micanje malca,da nisam osjetila sve to. Bas prosli tjedan

----------


## željkica

ja nisam nikad brojala pokrete glavno da se javi,već duže vrijeme nema udaraca nego kako kaže vrci migoljenje.

*butterfly???????*

----------


## nov@

Hvala na utjehi, možda paničarim bezveze a mišonjica se samo uljenila ili tulumari po noći kad ja spavam. Kad pitam neku ex trudnicu u vezi pokreta, ni nesjeća se ni nema pojma. A kad pitaš MPO trudnicu točno zna kad i koliko, zato jer smo toliko ˝opuštene˝ tokom trudnoće. Ja nedavno baš pisala kak sam bezbrižna, čak i tjedne zaboravila brojati tj dane križati na kalendaru, i eto mi sad.
I mm veli da dižem paniku bezveze,  eh kad bi znao da to nije samo tak jednostavno...  :No-no:   Sva sreća, on je totalna pozitiva uvijek. Kakvi su vaši, dižu paniku s vama ili smiruju uvijek situaciju?

----------


## butterfly101

*vrci ,nov@* što  se pokreta tiče ja sam u 35tt trudnoće dobila papir daih brojim, broje se tri puta dnevno, kad je beba najaktivnija. Treba izbrojat 10 pokreta u sat vremena.

*željkice* evo ja sam io dalje u komadu... baš senije ništa promjenilo od zadnje kontrole. kadideš ti, u pon? 

*lina* samo da potvrdim da sam i ja imala iskustva sa istom situacijum. a najbolji su mi ljudi koji kad dodje prvo djete kažu pa ajde sad drugo, nemojte čekat, pa dodje drugo djete, oni bi treće.....lako je njima govorit, ali treba imat mogućnosti za toliko djece koliko ih oni imaju u glavi, uvijek im je na pameti ajde još jedno...ja stvarno popiz. na takve komentare.

----------


## Tinka79

Moze samo savjet koje ste cajeve pili u trudnoci.Ja brojim 8tt i kako u vrtu imamo domacu metvicu bila sam sva sretna sto je mogu svako jutro popiti sa zlicom meda.Ali sad sam malo citala po internetu i kazu da nije nikako dobra u ranoj trudnoci?!

----------


## butterfly101

Tinka i ja sam pila mentu bas zato sto je imam u vrtu.
Nisam nista posebno izbjegavala osim skoljki,tartara i gljiva. Sve ostalo sam tamanila ! 
Na pocetku sam bila luda za bevandom,valjda mi je to kiselkasto odgovaralo.

----------


## Tinka79

> Tinka i ja sam pila mentu bas zato sto je imam u vrtu.
> Nisam nista posebno izbjegavala osim skoljki,tartara i gljiva. Sve ostalo sam tamanila ! 
> Na pocetku sam bila luda za bevandom,valjda mi je to kiselkasto odgovaralo.


Bevandu  :Smile: ,i ja jednu iza rucka! Ma bezveze mi palo na pamet potrazit na internetu za cajeve i vidim ne mentu ali ne pise i zasto ne.

----------


## sybylle

> Ja sam cula da se gleda 10 pokreta cijeli dan. I to,da je bitno da se osjeti
> 
> Pa ja sam na uzv vidjela micanje malca,da nisam osjetila sve to. Bas prosli tjedan


Ovo potpisujem. Na zadnjem uzv-u gledam kako se bebe meškolje a ja apsolutno ništa nisam osjetila...

----------


## Ginger

ukucaj u pretraznik, bilo je tema i cajevima u trudnoci

za pokrete sam svugdje citala da ih treba biti 10 u sat vremena, al broji se svako migoljenje, lupanje, stucanje, sve sto osjetite...
Broji se 2-3 puta na dan, u vrijeme kad je beba i inace aktivna
Mislim da se to gleda od cca 28 tt
Ja bas i ne brojim, jer se stalno migolji i lupka
Ima dana kad je mirnija i tad obratim paznju, tj brojim

----------


## Muma

Drage moje evo me napokon! Nisam imala net a tek smo jučer stigli domeka iz bolnice. 
Vidim da nam *butterfly* još nije rodila...draga, kaj čekaš? Hehehe...
Ne stignem vas čitati trenutno ali čisto da vam poželim porod ko moj...*milasova* sakrij se  :Grin: ....pa ukratko (prije nego nađem vremena da stavim čitavu priču)... ipak su ono bili trudovi a ne probava  :Laughing:  (valjda sam se tješila). Oko 10.15h otišli smo u bolnicu, ispunili papirologiju i iza 10.30h bila sam u rađaoni na pregledu (pošto je "probava" radila svakih 5-10 minuta...pa da me tamo pregledaju). Bila sam otvorena 2 prsta. Smjestili su me na ctg, izvadili krv i čekali smo nalaze za cr (odluka zbog zatka, tt, težine bebe i mpo-a). Ti nikakvi trudovi trajali su do 11.14h kad mi je puknuo vodenjak i onda su krenuli na svake 3-4 minute, dosta bolni. Nakon 2-3 truda doktorica je slučajno čula da stenjem, gurnula ručicu i već je pipala guzu malca koji se tiskao van  :Cool: . Iskreno, nisam znala da je to TO jer su me svi ignorirali kad sam rekla da su trudovi jači. Nisu očekivali takvo ekspresno otvaranje. U sekundi se okupio čitav tim, prebacili me na drugi stol i u 2-3 truda malac je bio vani, u 11.40h, 2490g i 46cm...apsolutno neizmučen i savršen.  :Heart:  Kasnije ću vam staviti koju fotkicu. Bili smo tema tjedna  :Smile: 
I čisto za informaciju...uspjeli su mi šibnuti i malo dripa i dobili smo i nalijeganje na trbuh ...iako mi nije jasno za drip jer su ga šibnuli dok sam ja već tiskala malca. 
Lovro i ja svima šaljemo puse i javit ćemo se kad stignemo!

----------


## špelkica

Muma, čestitam ti i ovdje  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## butterfly101

Muma draga, ovo je prekrasna prica za dobro jutro! Hvala sto si se javila, nadam se da je Lovro lijepo spavao prvu noc u svom kreveticu. Prekrasno ime! Ja sam bila tako sretna kad sam procitala vrijeme trajanja tvog poroda , stvarno si to odradila vrhunski. Cestitam od srca jos jednom i naravno pokusat cu te sustic brzinom poroda.  :Smile: 

Mi smo jos u komadu, nedamo se...visoko smo,valjda nam tako odgovara a dole sve "lijepo" zatvoreno...zeljkica mi je sad konkurencija !

Uzivajte sa malim Lovrom, puse

----------


## željkica

*Muma* čestitam još jednom,super šta si to brzo odradila i šta ste stigli kući! :Kiss: 

*Butterfly* ja sutra idem samo na ctg u sri je pregled, još ćemo se potući koja će prije rodit  :Laughing:

----------


## sybylle

*Muma*, čestitam još jednom! I ti i Bluebella ste nas baš ohrabrile svojim pričama s poroda. Kako Željkica kaže, ona i Butterfly će se još i potući koja će doći prije na red kad to i nije tako strašno  :Wink:  Cure, držim vam fige da i kod vas ide ovako ekspresno i da dođete kući sa prekrasnim, zdravim bebama i ugodnim iskustvom.

----------


## Bluebella

Muma... čestitam  :Very Happy:  i bravo za ekspresan porod. uživajte doma sad u troje  :Heart: 

butterfly i željkice ... ajmo curke .... koja će prva  :Smile:  hvatajte vlak brzih poroda...

----------


## Vrci

Muma čestitam od srca  :Smile:  Sad ćete imati najljepše blagdane u troje  :Heart: 

Joj ja jedva čekam da prođe ovaj mjesec pa da dođem u "sigurne" tjedne. Jučer mislim da sam malo previše bila u ne-horizontalnom položaju, sad me frka hvata...ah

----------


## Mali Mimi

Muma čestitam, a što se dripa tiče vjerojatno su ti ga dali da se maternica počne stezati da ubrzaju proces (meni su ga dali također nakon poroda ali tad više ne boli)

----------


## corinaII

Muma draga dobro došla doma  :Smile:  
Jedva cekam slikicu tvog malog princa  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Muma,bravo!!! Cestitam :Smile: 
Sada cemo svima zeljeti"Muma porod"

----------


## tina29

Muma draga cestitke jos jednom na savrseno odradenom porodu!
Ljepo je procitati tak nesto.
Velike puse Lovri i jedva cekamo sliku andelka malog.
Zeljkice, Butterfly zelim vam ekspresan porod ko mumin...prvo tebi leptirice, vec j vrijeme, ne!  :Smile:  a onda zeljkici.  :Wink: 
Pozz svima i big kiss.

----------


## sybylle

Danas se ponovila ista situacija s krvarenjem prilikom vršenja nužde, samo što je danas baš izašao cijeli ugrušak krvi i shvatila sam da se radi o vaginalnom krvarenju. Ikakav savjet ili iskustvo???

----------


## elena-mk

sybille, 
ja imam takvo iskustvo. meni se ponekad javlja i kad pesacim malo duze. isla sam kod ginicke i rekla mi da imam polip na grlicu velicine zrna kukuruza, koji se javlja u trudnoci zbog posteljice, nosim nisko na samom uscu mi je placenta. mislim da se zove decidualni ali nisam skroz sigurna. rekla mi da se nebojim jer to pri porodjaju se samo ocisti. to je moje iskustvo, mozda kod tebe nije tako, ne bih te htela uplasiti, mada nije uopste strasno.

----------


## anddu

sabille a da odes k doktoru?

----------


## boss

sybille ajd ti doktoru to ti je najsigurnije , da se nisi od tezine krenula otvarati jer mi smo ista sedmica a meni dr se boji da se ne krenem otvarati od tezine i kaze nikad se nezna moze krenuti danas sutra, tako meni moj kaze a ja dole zabetonirana a ti koliko se sjecam si vec bila otvorena vrsak prsta.

----------


## sybylle

Hvala na odgovorima! Svakako mislim sutra do svoje doktorice. Ne znam ima li potrebne ići na hitnu sada  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Kikica1

Sybylle, ako ti je to bila nesto smeckasto, mozda i nije problematicno. Znam da moze biti cisto da ti je pukla kakva kapilarica i svasta nesto pa mislis da dizes paniku. S druge strane, ipak si trudna s blizicima pa je kod tebe ipak malo drukcija situacija. A da odes na hitnu, cisto reda radi, bolje puhati na hladno?

----------


## Ginger

Muma saljem jos jednu pusu!

Ja se ne bih bunila ni da me zapadne milasova-porod  :Smile: 

sybylle ja bih isla na hitnu, za svaki slucaj

----------


## corinaII

Sybille jesi bila na hitnoj ? Šta kaze doktor ?

----------


## linalena

jutro  :Coffee: 

Sybille nadam se da je sve OK 

A mene noćas zgrabilo nekaj, ne znam počelo je na jednoj strani (gdje me i inače zna onako stisnuti ) pa se sav trbuh stvrdnuo, (to znam osjetiti nekoliko puta kroz dan, brzo prođe i ne boli), no sada je trajalo malo dulje i lagano je bolilo , da bi onda krenuo neki pikavi osjećaj koji je počeo gore i proširio se do skroz dole i nakraju me tako zgrabilo u križima ufff. No ajd sve je prošlo brzo, al me malo prepalo. No možda zato kaj sam jako loše spavala, stalno  se okretala jer me jako bolila vratna kralježnica.

Čini mi se da će se moje godine početi ogledati u trudnoći u problemima s kostima

Prošlo 2 tjedna , još 2 tjedna do pregleda!!!! Cure od kada vas doktori zovu svaki treći tjedan na kontrole?

----------


## nov@

> jutro 
> 
> Prošlo 2 tjedna , još 2 tjedna do pregleda!!!! Cure od kada vas doktori zovu svaki treći tjedan na kontrole?



Mi krećemo od sad sa 3tjedna razmaka, valjda je onda kad uđeš u 3.tromjesečje

----------


## đurđa76

ja sam u prvoj trudnoći skoro do kraja bila na 4 tjedna,a sad mi je stavila na tri obzirom su blizanci,kad sljedeći put dođem kod nje sa nepuna 33 tjedna radit ćemo i prvi ctg

----------


## sretna 1506

> Eh Linalena mnoge od nas su to prošle - sad kad se to sve otčepilo, ide i drugo. Ja to doživjela i od svog ginekologa, za nevjerovati . Čovjek u našem slučaju s dijagnozom teške muške neplodnosti nije očito nikad odustao od spontanog začeća


Što se tiče komentara stvarno se svašta doživi,mome sinčiću kad je bilo oko 1,5 god. on trčkara kao svako zdravo i veselo djete a jedna teta došla gleda ga i čudi se ,govori kako izgleda normalno kao "pravo djete".Onda sam shvatila da ljudi koji nisu u mpo,kad čuju da je "umjetna" oni misle da će se roditi neki umjetno napravljeni  roboti a ne prava djeca.

----------


## linalena

> Što se tiče komentara stvarno se svašta doživi,mome sinčiću kad je bilo oko 1,5 god. on trčkara kao svako zdravo i veselo djete a jedna teta došla gleda ga i čudi se ,govori kako izgleda* normalno kao "pravo djete*".Onda sam shvatila da ljudi koji nisu u mpo,kad čuju da je "umjetna" oni misle da će se roditi neki umjetno napravljeni  roboti a ne prava djeca.


strašno, prestrašno

----------


## frka

ovo nije prva takva priča, sretna. bila je tu i cura s blizićima kojoj je tetka došla u babinje i rekla kako su lijepi, baš kao da su pravi. zato sam za to da se inzistira na terminu potpomognuta - inače bi me bolila briga kako ljudi kolokvijalno nazivaju MPO, ali ovo "umjetna" povlači za sobom bezbroj predrasuda i krivih pretpostavki koje si ljudi iskonstruiraju u mozgu. baš sam nedavno imala slučaj na faksu kad me uvaženi sveučilišni profesor, inače psiholog po struci, uvjeravao kako je potpomognuta s vlastitim stanicama, a umjetna kada je u pitanju donacija. i ne možeš mu dokazati jer eto ON to tako misli i bok!

----------


## jojo

> ovo nije prva takva priča, sretna. bila je tu i cura s blizićima kojoj je tetka došla u babinje i rekla kako su lijepi, baš kao da su pravi. zato sam za to da se inzistira na terminu potpomognuta - inače bi me bolila briga kako ljudi kolokvijalno nazivaju MPO, ali ovo "umjetna" povlači za sobom bezbroj predrasuda i krivih pretpostavki koje si ljudi iskonstruiraju u mozgu. baš sam nedavno imala slučaj na faksu kad me uvaženi sveučilišni profesor, inače psiholog po struci, uvjeravao kako je potpomognuta s vlastitim stanicama, a umjetna kada je u pitanju donacija. i ne možeš mu dokazati jer eto ON to tako misli i bok!


jedna moja poznanica je izjavila da joj nije jasno kako djeca dobivena u Mpo postupku mogu sličiti na svoje roditelje a btw dotična je visoko obrazovana!!

----------


## jojo

jeste li vi sa utrogestanima  i folacinom prestajali postepeno ( mislim smanjivali dnevne doze) ili ste odjednom. meni je danas zadnji dan, 13tt, ali dr mi je reka da mogu prestat pa sam malo zbunjena.

----------


## linalena

da, prestala sam naglo 
utriće sam uzimala 3×2 i samo sam prekinula no nastavila sam sa po 2×1 duphostan
a folacin isto, no to sam prešla na elevit u kojem ima folne

----------


## jojo

> da, prestala sam naglo 
> utriće sam uzimala 3×2 i samo sam prekinula no nastavila sam sa po 2×1 duphostan
> a folacin isto, no to sam prešla na elevit u kojem ima folne


i ja od danas pijem jedino elevit.

----------


## željkica

> jeste li vi sa utrogestanima  i folacinom prestajali postepeno ( mislim smanjivali dnevne doze) ili ste odjednom. meni je danas zadnji dan, 13tt, ali dr mi je reka da mogu prestat pa sam malo zbunjena.


ja sam u 12 tt prestala sa utrićima i folnom odjedanput i počela sam pit prenatal od solgara

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam uzimala utriće 3x2 i prestala sam postepeno, svaki dan jedan manje.
Folacin sam odjednom zamijenila Elevitom

----------


## fijolica

*Sybylle*, nadam se da je liječnik potvrdio da je sve u redu!

Ja se također nadam prestati postepeno s progesteronom. Sviđa mi se ova kombinacija s duphastonom dalje kroz trudnoću. Gela mi je već lagano dosta (iako je mama u usporedbi s utrićima), a duphaston bi mi, ako ništa drugo, dao psihološki i duševni mir :Smile: 

*Željkice*, jesi zadovoljna sa Solgarom? Mislim, je li krvna slika uredna? I ja svoju folnu oko 12. - 13. tjedna planiram zamijeniti njime.

----------


## željkica

*fijolica*,meni je solgar super stvarno baš bi me vratija u život kad bi bila bez snage, a krvna slika savršena nisam nikakve dodatne preparatne nisam morala pit tipa željezo,jako sam zadovoljna s njim.

----------


## nov@

I ja prekinula utrogestane preko noći, bez postepenog smanjivanja. A folacin sam doslovno žicala (i živcirala) svoju gin za recept prva 3 mjeseca, jer to njoj više nije praksa prepisivati trudnicama... mislim ko da me zanima njena praksa  :gaah: 

A kaj se tiče muka sa nejavljanjem naše curke, nakon tjedan dana totalne lijenosti, vratila se u formu i evo lupka kroz cijeli dan opet, nemoram se truditi osluškivati već je čujem kolko se razbacuje....napokoooooon!!!

----------


## željkica

*Leptirice* di si nam?ako nisi rodila od sutra dijelimo prvo mjesto!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## snupi

dan! ja sam bila na utricima do 18 tt. na pocetku 3x2 , zatim 2x2 , nakon toga 2x1.Imali novosti o lepirku jer rodila?

----------


## saan

Drage jel netko imao ureaplasmu od vas u trudnoci? Mi smo danas 11+2 i stigao nalaz briseva ureaplasma 10/4 dobili smo sumamed. Bas me je strah :Sad:

----------


## perla5

> Drage jel netko imao ureaplasmu od vas u trudnoci? Mi smo danas 11+2 i stigao nalaz briseva ureaplasma 10/4 dobili smo sumamed. Bas me je strah


Da, čitam da dosta trudnica ima problema s njom. I ja se dalje borim s njom, na žalost. Čitam da je jako česta u trudnoći, treba je držati pod antibioticima. Meni prva otkrivena u 12tt, pa nakon sumameda kontrolni brisevi, nije nestala. Opet tura antibiotika i sad trebam opet vadit kontrolne briseve. Dr ne izgleda prezabrinuto pa i meni malo lakše.

----------


## saan

Perla5 i meni su rekli da se nebrinem ali toliki antibiotici, a da je bestija jos prisutna jojjjjj grozim se i same pomisli. Drzim fige da di brisevi budu ok . Jel pijes neke probiotike u to jer ja cu sigurno dobiti gljivice poslije ture antibiotika :Sad:

----------


## Konfuzija

A kada se inače rade brisevi? Ja u 17. tj. - nitko ne spominje...  :Undecided:

----------


## perla5

> Perla5 i meni su rekli da se nebrinem ali toliki antibiotici, a da je bestija jos prisutna jojjjjj grozim se i same pomisli. Drzim fige da di brisevi budu ok . Jel pijes neke probiotike u to jer ja cu sigurno dobiti gljivice poslije ture antibiotika


Ne, muči me zgaravica od kiselih pripravaka (jogurti i sl.) pa nisam ništa pojačavala.Pijem i jedem više citrusnog voća jer mene obično lovi prehlada nakon antibiotika. Za sad se čini sve pod kontrolom. Inače, pijem samo Mg i Prenatal od pripravaka.

----------


## perla5

> A kada se inače rade brisevi? Ja u 17. tj. - nitko ne spominje...


Meni na "prepad" izvadila briseve u 12tt :Smile:  Nisam ni ja znala da treba.

----------


## saan

Konfuzija meni su napravili briseve u bolnici nakon sto sam dosla u bolovima pa su me ostavili i napravili sve zive pretrage ... Otktili da me boli od jajnika koji su nakon stimulacije povecani nista strasno ali... I onda su otkrili i ureaplasmu !
mislim da je to individualno kad kome rade briseve

----------


## saan

Perla i ja pijem prenatal i folnu

----------


## perla5

> Perla i ja pijem prenatal i folnu


Da, to standardno svi piju. Meni je Mg uveden nakon što sam imala krvarenje u 8tt, pa se ponovilo u 16tt. Prestrašila sam se, nisam micala iz stana. Sad se sve smirilo pa brojim dane :Smile:  Inače, meni trenutno najviše muči što sam se već 10kg udebljala, a tek sam 24tt iako sam kao mršava zatrudnila. Ali svejedno, ima još hoda do kraja... :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Gdje nam je butterfly da nije rodila?

----------


## butterfly101

> *Leptirice* di si nam?ako nisi rodila od sutra dijelimo prvo mjesto!!!!!!!!!!!





> Gdje nam je butterfly da nije rodila?




Ma nisam !!!

A neznam sta da vam javim kad nema baš nikakve novosti, jednostavno ono što sam na zadnjem pregledu definitivno utvrdila je da ću rodit, ali kad? Valjda kad mali šef odlući.
* željkice* hm, nedam se tako lako ...

----------


## željkica

> Ma nisam !!!
> 
> A neznam sta da vam javim kad nema baš nikakve novosti, jednostavno ono što sam na zadnjem pregledu definitivno utvrdila je da ću rodit, ali kad? Valjda kad mali šef odlući.
> * željkice* hm, nedam se tako lako ...


ma samo nam se javi ja sam bila uvjerena da rađaš,uf!
znači sutra počinje borba ko će prije ja ili ti! :Smile:

----------


## analoneta

evo da i tu javim... mi jucer bili na pregledu 5+5 smo imamo otkucaje ALI ima još jedan plod koji nije u funkciji on je nesto manji  on je 1.9mm a ovaj sto kuca je 2.3 nije velika razlika i sad idem u iduci tjedan opet da vidimo hoce li i tu biti otkucaja a dok. je rekla da ako ovaj plod odustane da cu prokrvarit da malo onda mirujem i da nemoram praviti veliku paniku...  znaci vracena mi je jedan jajna stanica a ako profukcijonira i ovo drugo stizu jednojajcani...

----------


## boss

analoneta nadam se da ce i drugo prokucati pa da ce biti zurka u stomaku
jel ima sybille sta se desava sa njom zna li iko jel ok?

----------


## jojo

> evo da i tu javim... mi jucer bili na pregledu 5+5 smo imamo otkucaje ALI ima još jedan plod koji nije u funkciji on je nesto manji  on je 1.9mm a ovaj sto kuca je 2.3 nije velika razlika i sad idem u iduci tjedan opet da vidimo hoce li i tu biti otkucaja a dok. je rekla da ako ovaj plod odustane da cu prokrvarit da malo onda mirujem i da nemoram praviti veliku paniku...  znaci vracena mi je jedan jajna stanica a ako profukcijonira i ovo drugo stizu jednojajcani...


sličan scenariji je bija i kod mene, osim šta su meni vraćene dvi js. na prvom uzv se čulo jedno srce ali smo vidili dva ploda. ovaj drugi je bija sitniji ali se izborija za svoje misto već do sljedećeg tjedna i dostiga je veličinu od ovog većeg. neka i u tebe tako bude!

----------


## jojo

*željkice* danas je dan D. taj tvoj mali neće vanka.

----------


## željkica

> *željkice* danas je dan D. taj tvoj mali neće vanka.


neće još imam feeling da bi za vikend moga.

----------


## BHany

> *Obzirom da je ovaj topic izrazito aktivan, ali isključivo izrazito  chatarski i nema već odavno nikakve veze sa (uglavnom početnim)  specifičnostima MPO trudnoća...i jedini tog tipa na cijelom forumu, jer  su se na trudničkim pdf-ovima takvi topici odavno ukinuli, obavještavam  vas da će se i ovaj uskoro ključati, sukladno čišćenju, uređenju i  reorganizaciji ovog podforuma. Pokušat ćemo još jednom otvoriti novi  prema                            ovim starim smjernicama s početka ove teme:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 Molim vas ponovo da ne pišete o stvarima o kojima možete  raspravljati sa  svim trudnicama (ii općenito ostalim korisnicama i  korisnicima foruma)  na drugim topicima i pdf-ovima...
> Ovo je zamišljeno kao mjesto gdje ćete govoriti o specifičnostima koje   vas muče, plaše ili vesele...vas, kao MPO trudnice...i da izbjegnete   chatanje...
> ...


Ne vidim pomak na temi. Ključam dok ne vidimo kako dalje tj. do otvaranja nove u skladu sa gore navedenim.

*NOVA TEMA*

----------

